# Especulación con ALTCOINS III



## calopez (10 Oct 2017)

Continuamos de http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/913118-especulacion-altcoins-ii.html


----------



## juli (10 Oct 2017)

*Toma Cabeza de góndola , preferente lineal & prime time a cuenta de la chincheta del calvo!!! :
*




















*

KEEP IT PURPLE, PEOPLE !!! *


----------



## barakas (10 Oct 2017)

DECENT está en el suelo total...una pena, se veía prometedor


----------



## juli (10 Oct 2017)

WAVES presenta cambios en su Lite client. Ninguna tontería , pues esa web wallet ha generado enoooorme reparo. Ni idea aún de por dónde irá, éso sí.

Las prestaciones de esa renovación, "orientadas a la adopción masiva", , según el tal Sasha Ivanov - que no cabe duda de que sabe elegir muy bien sus palabras -.

De cualquier modo, ese target no es mal mix comercial con el , asequible aún , precio de la plataforma rusa, movimeinto contrastado en ICOs, airdrops, tokens actios, alquiler de coins holdeadas, recompensas a Mnodes, exchange propio, etc...Un inmenso desarrollo a precio de coin pachanguera con muchísimas extensiones por donde crecer. La verdad s que la siembra está pero que muy currada.

Muy interesante Waves. Merece un ojo, sin duda, esta actualización.



Waves: updated roadmap

"T4 2017

En octubre planeamos desplegar Waves-NG. Este es un notable nuevo algoritmo de consenso basado en el protocolo Bitcoin-NG de Emin Gün Sirer. En bitcoin y cadenas de bloques clásicas, las transacciones se incluyen en bloques y se añaden a la cadena de bloqueos retrospectivamente, una vez que el siguiente minero ha sido decidido a través del mecanismo de prueba de trabajo. Este enfoque, junto con el tamaño del bloque, coloca límites fundamentales en el rendimiento de la cadena de bloques. En el caso de bitcoin, está en alguna parte alrededor de 3 transacciones por segundo. Bitcoin-NG pre-selecciona al minero, que crea un "bloque clave", y luego se añaden microbloques de transacciones a esto en más o menos tiempo real. El rendimiento en la cadena de bloques se limita solamente por la velocidad de la red. Mediante la implementación de este enfoque, adaptado para la prueba de la estaca, esperamos que Waves sea capaz de manejar cientos de transacciones por segundo, convirtiéndolo en la cadena de bloques más rápida en existencia.

Este desarrollo enorme y innovador será acompañado por una actualización al cliente lite en noviembre. Llamaremos a este Blockchain OS 1.0 (el término 'cliente' es engañoso para muchos usuarios fuera de cripto, y ese es el mercado al que estamos apuntando). Esto implicará una revisión completa de la interfaz de usuario, y algunas nuevas características para el DEX. También lanzaremos un explorador de bloques en Q4, lo que permitirá a cualquiera explorar y buscar fácilmente la cadena de bloques. "


----------



## bmbnct (11 Oct 2017)

The CryptoSyndicate | Opinion: We

A ver cuando sale un Dex decente y mandamos atpc los exchanges. El de Waves podría serlo.


----------



## bmbnct (11 Oct 2017)

Una consulta, a ver si alguno me puede echar una mano...

Tengo una Raspberry haciendo stake de PIVX con la ultima version de Wallet (3.0) y con el SO Raspian actualizado. Los diferentes comandos muestran que esta todo correcto:

pi@PIVX:~/pivx-3.0.0/bin $ ./pivx-cli getinfo
{
"version" : 3000000,
"protocolversion" : 70910,
"walletversion" : 61000,
-OMITIDO-
"staking status" : "Staking Active",
"errors" : ""

pi@PIVX:~/pivx-3.0.0/bin $ ./pivx-cli getstakingstatus
{
"validtime" : true,
"haveconnections" : true,
"walletunlocked" : true,
"mintablecoins" : true,
"enoughcoins" : true,
"mnsync" : true,
"staking status" : true

Pero pasados dos o tres días el servicio se cierra y tengo que volver ha iniciarlo. Me ha pasado ya dos veces y aparentemente no tengo ningún error pero no llego a recibir la recompensa. ¿Os suena porque puede ser?

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Carlos T. (11 Oct 2017)

*Qvolta: un veloz exchanger y su ICO*

Una de las características generales más importantes de todos los proyectos que están buscando financiamiento mediante ICOs, es el resolver situaciones y problemas que solían ser una piedra de tranca inflanqueable. En esta ocasión conversaremos acerca de la plataforma de intercambio de criptomonedas Qvolta.

Qvolta es una plataforma global de intercambio de criptodivisas que permite a sus usuarios convertir de forma rápida y sencilla las criptomonedas en monedas fiduciarias y viceversa.

Qvolta surge como una respuesta directa a un enorme problema de mercado que existe en el mercado global de criptomonedas. En la mayoría de los países alrededor del mundo las personas no son capaces de convertir criptomonedas en dinero fiduciario rápidamente. Mientras que algunas plataformas de intercambio están disponibles, la mayoría carecen de la escala y ofrecen soluciones sofisticadas de tecnología, que carecen de seguridad y son desafiantes y complicados de usar. En contraste, Qvolta proporcionará a los individuos una plataforma fiable y conveniente para comprar o vender rápidamente criptomonedas con la ayuda de los métodos de pago más populares para las monedas fiat disponibles en el país de su residencia. Inicialmente estarán disponibles dos criptomonedas para intercambio – Bitcoin y Ethereum, con la adición más tarde prevista de Monero y otros altcoins.

*Continuar leyendo...*


----------



## Superoeo (11 Oct 2017)

¿Alguien de aquí tiene COSS? ¿Dònde aconsejais comprarlo? En su propio Exchange? Etherdelta? HitBTC?

Había pensado comprar unas cuantas, pero no me terminan de convencer ninguno de los 3 y ya puestos a elegir entre lo peor...


----------



## Filonti (11 Oct 2017)

He estado esperando esto por mucho tiempo


----------



## The High Dark Templar (11 Oct 2017)

Bueno ..... entré en Bitcoin cash en 800... a día de hoy está a 312. Menos de la mitad... que alguien me diga que me salga antes que tenga valo nulo por favor 


... O si pensais que pueda remontar con algún razonamiento lo agradecería.

Por otra parte mis Dash están ahí estancadas y languideciendo.


vamos que tuve un ojo que paraa qué...


----------



## orbeo (11 Oct 2017)

The High Dark Templar dijo:


> Bueno ..... entré en Bitcoin cash en 800... a día de hoy está a 312. Menos de la mitad... que alguien me diga que me salga antes que tenga valo nulo por favor
> 
> 
> ... O si pensais que pueda remontar con algún razonamiento lo agradecería.
> ...




Yo no las vendería. 

Ojo, no porque crea que valen algo, que en realidad pienso que se irá al fondo del abismo con el tiempo (tiene menos volumen que Ripple o ETH), lo que pasa es que quién sabe si en un tiempo el chino se saca un as de la manga con cualquier historia y de repente te las encuentras a 600 y ahí pues les das la patada.

Si vendes ahora para qué? Con estas historias uno acaba comprando BTC a 5000 por que sube para cuando llega a 5500 hundirse hasta los 4000 y te quedas con cara de gñé.

Yo los dejaría ahí fermentando por si acaso.

(Si no vendes y se sigue hundiendo no acepto reclamos eh! haha, solo es una opinión).


----------



## Gurney (11 Oct 2017)

Templario, estoy como tú, pero mi juego ha sido con muy poco y sobre todo con Dash
Creo que remontarán. 
A Dash sí le sigo teniendo fe, pero a los BCH en cuanto se pongan a un par razonable con BTC les doy la patada para siempre.


----------



## Gian Gastone (11 Oct 2017)

yo el BCH me lo quite con perdidas ( de mas de 1000€) y diversifique. si no lo hubiera hecho en septiembre ahora estaria con mas perdidas y habria perdido otras "oportunidades", entre coillas. porque el futruro es incierto.


----------



## juli (12 Oct 2017)

PIVX ya da un 2x1 en GAME CREDITS. Hace nada, 3,82 /1,90 respectivamente.

El caso es que parece que ésta sí es la ola "promocional" buena...y que al menos hasta la implementación de Zerocoin , tendremos la opción de vender noticia habiendo comprado rumor ...a ver a dónde llega éste.

A partir del 16 y con el ZPIVX ya marca de la casa...nos jugamos moneda de referencia...o truño y hostión histórico.

Suerte a los que estén surfeando ésto.

---------- Post added 12-oct-2017 at 09:33 ----------




The High Dark Templar dijo:


> Bueno ..... entré en Bitcoin cash en 800... a día de hoy está a 312. Menos de la mitad... que alguien me diga que me salga antes que tenga valo nulo por favor
> 
> 
> ... O si pensais que pueda remontar con algún razonamiento lo agradecería.
> ...



Realmente has tenido MUY mala suerte...y coño, me vas a perdonar, pero has dejado viciarse el asunto un cojón , hombre...!!! BTC Cash es una top 10 probeta y un proyecto especulativo desde su nacimiento - aunque ahora mismo, está en precio como para una buena zumbada - . / Dash, es de suponer que antes o después, te cuadrará cuentas /

Te diría que se supone que tras el fork de BTC , saldrán bitcoins rollizos y bien alimentados a pumpear coins en Shitland...y tus 2 elecciones están en precio. De todos modos, no te queda otra que pumpear. / yo en estos precios valoraría doblar posiciones y poner un ojo a salirme - aunque dudo de que tengas pensado ni a qué otra opción, no ? - ...de todos modos, viendo tu falta de cintura, entiendo que lo mejor para tí sería quedarte quietecito /.

Todo es relativo en ésto, hamijo. Hasta el hodl. Si querías holdear...en éstos términos, paciencia y poco más que hablar. Seguramente recuperarás...el asunto es saber cuándo. 

Suerte.


----------



## Claudius (12 Oct 2017)

Monacoin, to the moon. Una vez entrado en exchanges nipones. Enhorabuena a los que tuvieron la paciencia, y recompra en suelos, los 10$ 'creo' que no se los quite nadie, cuando empiece a ser tradeada en fiat (yen), así que hay recorrido.

pd: joer, el hilo anterior se cerró y no nos dimos cuenta.

---------- Post added 12-oct-2017 at 11:03 ----------




Gurney dijo:


> A Dash sí le sigo teniendo fe, pero a los BCH en cuanto se pongan a un par razonable con BTC les doy la patada para siempre.



Dash, está en etapa de acumulación, todo lo que sea menos de 300$ es para meterle compras. En África se está extendiendo como la espuma. pero en un ¡¡sólo mes!!, se han formado grupos de trabajo *en varios países*.


----------



## orbeo (12 Oct 2017)

Pero apenas hay volumen allí, yo me metí en el exchange de Zimbabwe y no hay apenas movimiento


----------



## juli (12 Oct 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Monacoin, to the moon. Una vez entrado en exchanges nipones. Enhorabuena a los que tuvieron la paciencia, y recompra en suelos, los 10$ 'creo' que no se los quite nadie, cuando empiece a ser tradeada en fiat (yen), así que hay recorrido.



plesenteeee !!!....  / Un guiño al Chicosalchicha /

___________________________________


A quienes gustan de GAME...un ojo a Mobilego, rebajón de más del 80% respecto a precio de salida.

No pinta mala para empezar a picotear y meterle tó lo gordo cuando se gire.


----------



## paketazo (12 Oct 2017)

He andado liado de viaje...no, no penseis que me he ido a Panamá o Naurú...

BTC la ha petado, o sea, que ha roto la boca a muchos listos que allá por los 1000$ vaticinaban el colapso del precio y la huida del capital.

¿ahora qué?

Bueno, pues es una onda alcista que durará lo que tenga que durar, ayudará a distribuir de nuevo un puñado de BTC, y luego lateral o bajada...en cuanto empiecen a salir las portadas de los 5000$ en los medios de "pardillos" pues se frenará...como casi siempre.

Luego la teoría de vasos comunicantes distribuirá un parte del capital inyectado en la "madre" hacia hijos menores, que se beneficiarán del incrementeo de precio.

Es un sistema perfecto, que drena capital "malo" = fiat, hacia el teórico sistema económico del siglo XXI (cada vez suena más plausible ¿verdad?)...quién osara decir eso hace 7 años, era crucificado.

No tengo ya ninguna duda de que fondos de inversión y capital riesgo están posicionandose desde hace meses en el pastel, algunos ya lo han admitido, y otros no lo admitirán nunca, pero ya es una realidad, y esa realidad ha de hacernos pensar con cabeza fría.

Si el dinero acude a este "universo paralelo"...¿cual es el motivo?

Pues ahora se me ocurren dos:

1- Especulación agresiva y busqueda de revalorizacones rápidas a medio plazo.

2-Paradigma de una nueva economía respaldada por la masa, y no por los estados. (dentro de masa acepto también grandes empresas, oligopolios)

El segúndo punto es más utópico, pero no por ello improbable o imposible de alcanzar.

En ocasiones uno no se da cuenta de lo ciego que está hasta que rompe las narices contra un muro...y hoy ese muro es BTC y sus "hijos"...muchos ya se han roto las narices esperandolo a 10$...otros a 100$...y ahora a 1000$

¿caerá?...claro, pero eso no es malo, si se distrubuye y usa...

Un día soñe que los estados perderían el poder de emitir moneda para pagar sus caprichos y esclavizar a los que no pudieron elegir al nacer...quizá ese día esté cerca, o quizá no, pero hoy nada nos hace diferentes de los siervos de la edad media que pagaban por cazar, usar un pozo, un molino, o labrar unas tierras...solo que hoy nos creemos más libres que entonces.


Esa libertad encubierta es el muro que mencioné antes, así que cada cual lo busque dónde crea conveniente antes de tropezar con él...mejor intentar saltarlo, o formar parte de él.

Suerte a todos con vuestras decisiones, vivimos un momento histórico, y estamos aquí para verlo.


----------



## Kukulkam (12 Oct 2017)

Enorme paketazo.
Veo una blockchain de identidad, con la que todos formaremos parte de la gran comunidad mundial , esta vez si, del nuevo paradigma sin estados, solo uno, con religión global ecumenista y pizca transhumanista . Hay de aquellos que se atrevan a cuestionarse el modelo,serán excluidos de la blockchain.Por suerte durará poco, espero. Mientras tanto, un porcentaje del fiat de cada mes , a los algoritmos, para el velero.


----------



## juli (12 Oct 2017)

AHOOMMMMMMM !!!...AHOMMMM !!!...







Yo veo un callejón trasero donde inflacionar hasta el infinito y más allá décadas de impresora...sin que los precios de la economía "real" se les vayan de madre...que lo de las bolsas a chopocientos mil petadas de empresas semiescleróticas no se lo traga ya ni el Tato...

Y lo mejor...les veo llevándose calentito el 20% de todo ese pastizal para las respectivas agencias tributarias donde se regularicen...Del mismo pastizal que la castuza ha creado de la nada...chanchullo por el cual, en lugar de pagar...COBRARÁN / para variar /.

GOLPE FERPECTO !!!

p.d. éso sí...vamos pillando sitio en la fila, que por aquí va a pasar hasta la Chelito, bro...


----------



## Carlos T. (12 Oct 2017)

*La Alianza de Coindash con Gatecoin Exchange*

Coindash, un tablero de múltiples monedas que permite a los inversionistas administrar, rastrear y analizar su cartera a través de múltiples monedas, intercambios y carteras, anunció que está integrando a Gatecoin Exchange en su plataforma, permitiendo a los usuarios ver su cuenta de Gatecoin en el tablero de Coindash. Además, el token de Coindash (CDT) ahora se enumera en el intercambio Gatecoin, dando a los usuarios una vía adicional para comprar dicho token.

*Continuar leyendo...*


----------



## Claudius (12 Oct 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> No tengo ya ninguna duda de que fondos de inversión y capital riesgo están posicionandose desde hace meses en el pastel, algunos ya lo han admitido, y otros no lo admitirán nunca, pero ya es una realidad, y esa realidad ha de hacernos pensar con cabeza fría.
> 
> Suerte a todos con vuestras decisiones, vivimos un momento histórico, y estamos aquí para verlo.



Fijarse que los 'ataques' rusos, para bajar el precio y comprar ellos más barato no les están funcionando, tras haber comunicado que a nivel estatal querían montar centros de minería industrial.

Qué malos son los rusos usando el 'cuarto poder'.


----------



## Carlos T. (12 Oct 2017)

*VerifyUnion: Verificación y seguridad de la mano de blockchain*

Los diversos problemas de seguridad que encontramos en el espacio digital no son juego. Cada día ocurren numerosas pérdidas que se traducen en grandes daños económicos y morales. Esta realidad resulta apremiante y exige una respuesta actualizada y mancomunada. Sobre esa perspectiva surge la iniciativa de VerifyUnion de desarrollar una plataforma además de la mano de la tecnología blockchain.

VerifyUnion es una plataforma descentralizada de identificación digital y verificación de confianza con un motor de puntuación social que tiene como objetivo reducir el fraude de identidad digital mediante la implementación de un nuevo sistema rentable y que beneficia a los usuarios finales en la realización de procesos de verificación y confianza al utilizar servicios digitales.

*Continuar leyendo...*


----------



## Claudius (12 Oct 2017)

###


Thehouseofnakamoto, tienda Bitcoin en Austria ha sido colonizada por Dash, en menos de un año desde que abrieron.
:XX: :

Twitter


----------



## paketazo (12 Oct 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Cuando esos billones humo de Algoritmo quieran convertirse a fiat
> ya veras que risas ...
> [/B]



Yo llevo años usando el algoritmo para obtener bienes sin necesidad de pasar a fiat...¿que lo pasa a fiat el que adquiere mis algoritmos?...¡perfecto!, es su problema, no el mio.

Pones el ejemplo del embudo/embotellamiento para la salida de un activo...muy bien...correcto.

Cuando un activo es estrecho en oferta y demanda, es sencillo saturar ambas partes si hay un incremento notorio en alguna de ellas.

Estos días vemos como la oferta de BTC se reduce y en consecuencia, el embudo está del lado puesto que tu comentas...hay ostias por compar BTC.

¿habrá ostias por salir?

Es posible, la masa es muy susceptible de cometer estupideces en el corto plazo, pero a largo plazo, suele actuar de modo más coherente, y BTC ya lo podemos considerar un activo largoplacista...y no para de subir y reducirse su oferta.

En cuanto al tema de los exchangers...nada nuevo bajo el sol. Llevamos años avisando de que en estos, lo mínimo de lo mínimo.

Para eso hay paper wallets como ya sabes, y hardware wallets.

En ocasiones cuando veo los volúmenes que mueven algunos exchangers, me pregunto quienes son los locos que mueven semejante cantidad de pasta en unos chiringuitos tan inestables...si mañana cierran las puertas y desaparecen, no será fácil recuperar los fondos...y sin embargo, siguen moviendo cientos de millones de $.

Maestro *Clapham*...hay gente preparada para usar el algoritmo, como hay gente preparada para escribir wassaps en el móvil sin mirar, o como hay personas que ligan en badoo afirmando ser asexuales...los tiempos cambian, y podemos subirnos a esa ola, o mirar como pasa...ambas opciones son aceptables, aun que algunas difíciles de asumir al mirar al pasado.

Un saludo y buenas noches.


----------



## Claudius (12 Oct 2017)

BitFlyer Adds Monacoin, Japan's Cult Cryptocurrency - Bitsonline

OJo!!

_It will allow direct trading between JPY and MONA, without having to trade via BTC. _

Y en la comunidad de gamers japonesa la usan + cajeros. ojo! ojo!


----------



## Esse est deus (12 Oct 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> A la merde el Algoritmo .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Huye

Buy gold and silver online - Bitgild.com


----------



## Divad (13 Oct 2017)

Merlin dijo:


> Entonces, si lo he entendido bien al final habrá 4 bitcoins: Bitcoin, Bitcoin Gold, Bitcoin SegWit2X y Bitcoin Cash ¿Es correcto esto?



Al final no acabará bien el cachondeo que llevan con los HF o son cortinas de humo para justificar así que no avanzan las sidechains porque tienen independentistas dentro 8:::

Los chinos tienen su fiesta tras la subida de Bitcoin, los japoneses con monacoin, el 17 será el turno de ETH, ripple, nem, waves,...

Sweden

Disfrutad de las corridas! :Baile::Aplauso:


----------



## paketazo (13 Oct 2017)

Los soles al lunes dijo:


> Huye
> 
> Buy gold and silver online - Bitgild.com



Todo es relativo al momento de tomar tus decisiones.

Recuerdo en el pump de BTC de finales 2013 que muchos optaron por cambiar sus BTC por metal...¿mala decisión?

En aquellos meses fue una buena decisión, hoy, si no movieron ficha, ha sido una mala decisión.

El tiempo, relativiza las decisiones.

Yo considero que veremos al oro/plata superar máximos en poco tiempo, pero esto será posiblemente por huida de capitales hacia refugios, BTC & Co pueden actuar también como refugio, por lo tanto incluso subiendo el oro a máximos, BTC puede también favorecerse por una coyuntura económica de "pánico" en bolsas/bonos etc.

Oro para mi, sí, sin duda, lo complicado es determinar la proporción respecto a cryptos si es que se invierte en ellas.

Un saludo, y buen día a todos.


----------



## Registrador (13 Oct 2017)

Merlin dijo:


> Entonces, si lo he entendido bien al final habrá 4 bitcoins: Bitcoin, Bitcoin Gold, Bitcoin SegWit2X y Bitcoin Cash ¿Es correcto esto?



No, sólo hay un Bitcoin. El resto que has nombrado son altcoins. Que no te vendan jamón de york diciendo que es jamón serrano 3 jotas.


----------



## Esse est deus (13 Oct 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Todo es relativo al momento de tomar tus decisiones.
> 
> Recuerdo en el pump de BTC de finales 2013 que muchos optaron por cambiar sus BTC por metal...¿mala decisión?
> 
> ...



Era para ofrecerle un puente directo hacia el metal ahora que que ha descubierto la posibilidad del criptocorralito.

Criptolandia no ha hecho nada más que empezar en mi opinión.


----------



## juli (13 Oct 2017)

AdriKGB dijo:


> Creo que a ether le toca un x2 de aquí a un mes.
> 
> Con sus nuevas mejoras y que a partir del 25 le llegará dinero de ventas de BTC, me da que se mete a 600€.
> 
> ...




Sí...hasta no me parece deasiado lo de los 600.

En mi opinión, en el post anterior sobre BTC & otros...se echaban en falta un par de referencias...ETH, seguro.

Está entrando pastuki y varias darán que hablar.


----------



## Claudius (13 Oct 2017)

Registrador dijo:


> No, sólo hay un Bitcoin. El resto que has nombrado son altcoins. Que no te vendan jamón de york diciendo que es jamón serrano 3 jotas.



Efectivamente, hay 1 pero la cuestión será quien se quedará con la marca (hash / dificultad).
Todo el mundo quiere 'apropiarse' de la marca.


----------



## Kensy (13 Oct 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Al final no acabará bien el cachondeo que llevan con los HF o son cortinas de humo para justificar así que no avanzan las sidechains porque tienen independentistas dentro 8:::
> 
> Los chinos tienen su fiesta tras la subida de Bitcoin, los japoneses con monacoin, el 17 será el turno de ETH, ripple, nem, waves,...
> 
> ...



@Divad, ¿por qué piensas que ETH va a subir el 17 si no se va a producir una nueva blockchain con la actualización?


----------



## Divad (13 Oct 2017)

Kensy dijo:


> @Divad, ¿por qué piensas que ETH va a subir el 17 si no se va a producir una nueva blockchain con la actualización?



Porque los "listos" que están en ETH se dedican a perfeccionar la chapa madre para que la red clientelar se beneficie de la mejora y puedan sacarse la polla y pegarse sus corridas :XX:::

Todas las chapas útiles de criptolandia seguirán creciendo, obviamente algunas más que otras, pero la tendencia es y será alcista hasta que sea de uso común.

Bitcoin se habría llevado todo criptolandia de haber iniciado las sidechains en vez de las guerras internas, pero los amos del juego les van creando revueltas (HF) y sigue sin desarrollarse... Bitcoin crece la entrada de FIAT pasa por sus manos. Qué pasará cuando el FIAT entre directamente por Ethereum, Dash, Waves,...? Con las tarjetas que realizarán la conversión crypto/fiat, qué utilidad tendrá el dinero FIAT? Y el BTC? Cuando cualquier crypto ofrece un servicio mejorado y con diferentes utilidades...

Lo ideal es que suban todas las chapas hasta el infinito y más allá, pero mucho me temo que no será así y que algunas se cepillarán.


----------



## juli (13 Oct 2017)

A mí me la pela Bitcoin, más allá de que el planteamiento caníbal de Sakamoto respete al resto. Por mí como si en el próximo fork sacan quintillizos y reparten a bonoloto por barba...bastante imagen de pachanga y de "Real money de la muélte" da éso.

_______________________

Vaya torta más tonta a cuenta de Monacoin.Jpn & UE olisqueando el top 10. 

Nadie los echaba de menos en la fiesta ?

Mami Yellen cuida de sus niños...


----------



## Esse est deus (13 Oct 2017)

Moriremos por aquí también cienes de veces:

J.R. Willett:

---------- Post added 13-oct-2017 at 19:57 ----------

Quizás ya se haya comentado pero no recuerdo haberlo visto en este hilo u otros: 
¿Qué es Cardano...? Sale de la nada hace 10 días y la capitalizan en el Bittrex hasta el puesto 14 (a fecha de hoy). Muy pegado a Ripple y sus maneras...

¿Quienes están detrás de esa "Fundación"?

Cardano (ADA) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap


----------



## Claudius (13 Oct 2017)

RippleNet Accelerator Program Makes $300M Worth of XRP Available


----------



## Claudius (14 Oct 2017)

Contador para el fork del lunes de Eth
CodeTract - Hardfork countdown


----------



## juli (14 Oct 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Contador para el fork del lunes de Eth
> CodeTract - Hardfork countdown



El otro día un frero preuntaba a Divad porqué creía que este paso de la actualización de ETH podría propulsarlo. La respuesta de Divad, no la ví demasiado objetiva . ni clarificadora...más allá de su posición habitual acerca de Ethereum.

El caso es que él mismo aportó un link hace unos días en el que parecía quedar bastante claro que BIzancio optimiza la blockchain de ETH más de puertas para adentro que por evidencias como nuevos interfaces, cabriolas en prestaciones de usuario concretas, etc... pero en ese post , aparecía un argumento descomunal y que nunca se ha asociado "de serie" a Ethereum : Que Metropolis - y yo entendí que el paso intermedio que toca, Bizancio - desarrolla en su programación , además de un"tapete" donde optimizar su plataforma , un nivel de anonimato de tal calibre que incluso los monstruos himbersores - y chanchulleros - de Wall Street , y aludió a ello concretamente, podrían tener ante sí el reclamo ideal a sus tejemanejes - con su pasta y la de sus clientes -. Recordemos que, actualmente se está ofreciendo Shitland como una nueva opción himbersora global a manos fuertes ...acostumbradas a incluír válvulas de escape fiscales de todos los colores e intensidad en sus apaños y no sólo ésto, sino a valorarlas como plato estrella del menú principal...mucho ojo a ésto.

Así que quisiera remarcar el asunto, pues transmitía que Bizancio hurgaba en un punto verdaderamente capital en el escenario criptográfico. Si algún forero tecnicamente dotado se ha interesado e informado por el particular, se agradecería algún comentario.

Edito y añado el post...pues creo que era éste : Roundup #6 - Ethereum Blog .

Del poderío que una estructura como la de ETH podría pillar en el mercado exprimiendo una capacidad de éste tipo, cualquiera podría sacar un par de considerables conclusiones. Personalmente, y a este nivel de guerra comercial - el de los 2 gigantes en el podium Paretiano que son quienes en principio se jugarán esta tarta - este tipo de cuestiones me parecen bastante más importantes que el folclórico "fork bitcoñero del mes" y más cuando sigo sin dejar de percibir una espada de Damocles de lo más exprimible por la Castuza global y su infraestructura massmedia en torno a la asociación de ideas de la borregada que se va a querer meter en Shitland con calzador sobre la naturaleza "mafiosa y criminal" de Bitcoin, recurso de lo más temible ante un intento de desactivacióndel Number One...mientras las Sidechains , que al parecer sí que podrían acarrear movimientos de enjundia en este cuerpo a cuerpo, siguen en cocina.

Recordemos que este 2017 , más allá de la consagración global de Shitland y la toma de posiciones "serias" por parte de las altcoins ...ha representado el primer ataque frontal no sólo a la supremacía bitcoñera , sino a su propia evolución natural con argucias de primera magnitud que la evidencian en más de un punto de mira...a esos niveles mastodónticos. Y en un ecosistema económico que va a mover en los próximos años/decenios el cósmico pastrollón que va a mover éste, obviar un par de perfiles de Bitcoin, tanto en cuanto canario en la mina para abrir la lata sin el sello castuzo de serie, como en cuanto perroflauta útil al que se ha dado cuerda pero con el que no se está dispuesto a compartir una mierda...me parece un exceso de relajación analítico. Aquí queda mucha tela y mucha cuchillada que soltar.


----------



## Esse est deus (14 Oct 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> [/COLOR]El unico amigo que no te falla nunca ...



Te vas a esperar la gran purga, que será a medias, no tendrá que ver con las limpiezas que ha habido hasta ahora, porque hay un antes y un despues de 2017 en criptolandia. Tampoco vas a desintoxicarte, volverás a recaer, hay cosas tan tan baratas y cada vez más bienes y servicios aceptarán cripto, vaya que sí, no tardarás demasiado, el oro es amable, pero no te da el gustazo de la adrenalina del chiriguito. 
Algunas cosas que se están cociendo por el ecosistema ethereum pueden ser la GM futura, obviamente, la mayoría serán ceniza. 

Como decía un empresario kazajo que conocí, hay miles de chinos deseando ser Bill Gates, yo me hago rico nutriendo de tierras sus sueños. 

Vamos a un desplome en falso de la parte especulativa de criptolandia mientras la propositiva avanzará más y más, cada vez más centrada en lo productivo. Las alts cumpliran una misión colchón cada vez más poderosa.

De los 100k zoin vendidos te quedarán otros tantos, no creo que te hayas desprendido de todos. Sumokoin es casi idéntico.


----------



## san_miguel (14 Oct 2017)

3 horas llevo intentando dar una orden de compra en kraken...3 horas...funciona fatal.


----------



## orbeo (14 Oct 2017)

san_miguel dijo:


> 3 horas llevo intentando dar una orden de compra en kraken...3 horas...funciona fatal.



Cuando hay tanto movimiento todos Los exchanges see cuelgan o van fatal. Normalmente va bien, si acaso que das la orden y da error, y a la segunda va.


----------



## san_miguel (14 Oct 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Cuando hay tanto movimiento todos Los exchanges see cuelgan o van fatal. Normalmente va bien, si acaso que das la orden y da error, y a la segunda va.



Que va..no sale ni error. En las ventas si, pero en compra nada. Es lamentable.


----------



## juli (14 Oct 2017)

El asincrónico Clapham descubre...el mundo ignora... 

Crculen...

/ Éso sí, los ZOINs de sus triyonex de fieles, vía anal.../


----------



## Divad (14 Oct 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Contador para el fork del lunes de Eth
> CodeTract - Hardfork countdown



Me resulta gracioso que coincida con el plazo que tiene Puigdemont para cantar :XX:

Lunes hispanistán haciéndose escuchar y gloria en criptolandia? :rolleye:

Tengo ganas de que comiencen a funcionar las pasarelas cryptos/fiat, menudo festival nos vamos a pegar todos :Baile:


----------



## juli (14 Oct 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Me resulta gracioso que coincida con el plazo que tiene Puigdemont para cantar :XX:



Bastante me importa...

A mí me ha jodido un posible salto de PIVX a ETH...mis 2 apuestas mas fuertes. Éso sí que jode.

__________________________________________________________

No os da la impresión de que , casino japonés mediante, van a llevar a Monacoin en palanquín hasta donde haga falta???

Como si tuviesen que meter una calcamonía de Mickey Mouse en el top10, vamos...no problemo.


----------



## juli (14 Oct 2017)

Más de una joyita infravalorada como poquísimas. Blockchain de aplicaciones específicas / a una posteada anteriormente de validación pública de tierras añado otra de aval público de todo tipo de documentos / , equipo amplio y dotado , noticias de contínuos vínculos castuzos en orientación inequívocamente empresarial/institucional que cuando zumbe, lo hará a golpe de contratos de alta distribución , en dobles dígitos y cual cabra loca en el ranking...mientras tanto, discreción absoluta - el artículo linkado incluso se descojona de ello -. Ésta no es una block orientada a goteo , servicio y hucha del cerdito de particulares como PIVX, por ejemplo. / Ni a sus apreturas financieras...huele a smart money castuzo por cada esquina /

Por cierto...USA ya no desplegando, sino asentando a la chita callando poderío industrial sobre el tablero en cuestiones de anonimato, plataforma de pagos, aplicaciones industriales... El Junio de Dash, por ejemplo, puede que en timmings sea una fecha de lo más reveladora. Caña y pinchotorti a que PIVX y Factom son buques insignia en Shitland para entonces...por no hablar de las ya consolidadas Zcash, Monero... 

8 minoyes de chapas. :fiufiu: 

How Factom may end counterfeiting, secure identities, and change the way many businesses and governments operate


----------



## jorgitonew (15 Oct 2017)

cuál es vuestra opinión de coinomi como wallet para alts?? lo recomendáis??


----------



## Divad (15 Oct 2017)

jorgitonew dijo:


> cuál es vuestra opinión de coinomi como wallet para alts?? lo recomendáis??



Depende de la confianza que tengas al dejar tu dinero en tus manos (móvil) y poca seguridad está en tus manos cuando el mismo dispositivo está cantando todos tus pasos ::


----------



## Divad (15 Oct 2017)

Alguien se la juega a entrar al precio más ajustado? ::
The Raiden Network Token (RDN) Launch is set to October 18th


----------



## Parlakistan (15 Oct 2017)

jorgitonew dijo:


> cuál es vuestra opinión de coinomi como wallet para alts?? lo recomendáis??



Pues leí que dio problemas con Monero o algo así, creo que se podía seguir el rastro. Personalmente me gusta exodus.


----------



## Claudius (15 Oct 2017)

Dash for Dope - Digital Payments Platform Alt Thirty Six Selects Dash As Payment Method of Choice for New Retail Sectors - Blockchain News
_


Spoiler



Alt Thirty Six, una plataforma de pagos digitales en alza, anunció que integrará Dash, Dash, como un método de transacción entre consumidores, comerciantes, proveedores y vendedores en nuevos sectores minoristas.
(Están haciendo un software llave en mano, que usaría la red de Dash
Están en su fase final de desarrollo)


Alt Thirty Six, con sede en Arizona, proporcionará una nueva tecnología, la plataforma 36, que permite a las industrias aceptar a Dash como una forma de pago más rápida y menos costosa, en lugar de absorber un manejo significativo de efectivo o tarifas de tarjeta de crédito / débito.

Para los consumidores, los costos de transacciones en Dash en el punto de venta y en línea serán sin costo, de forma similar a sus opciones de pago tradicionales.

(Pretenden desplazar el uso de tarjetas, para ello si se usa su software como cliente no tiene coste de transferencia alguno como lo hace el pago en cash)


Los comerciantes, proveedores y proveedores que operan en Dash se beneficiarán de los costos de manejo de efectivo reducidos drásticamente y eliminarán todos los honorarios de la marca de tarjeta que ascendieron a $ 80 mil millones de comerciantes estadounidenses en 2016.

Alt Thirty Six abordará primero la industria del cannabis, donde muchos dispensarios legalmente aceptados en todo el país integrarán directamente la plataforma de pagos, o la etiquetarán en blanco.


_
Tienen acuerdos para implantar en el sector en los estados USA dónde el cannabis es legal, -privacidad- han estado en muchas ferias etc. y van a arrancar ya con bastantes clientes) En 2018 operativos, coincidiendo con todo el 'evolution.'


----------



## san_miguel (15 Oct 2017)

¿como creéis que evolucionará el precio de ETH después del inicio de metrópolis el 18?

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (15 Oct 2017)

Buscando info acerca de ETP -Metaverse que lleva unas sbidas cada dia de un 30% aprox, alguien sabe algo?

Encontré esto buscando por foros de habla inglesa

The biggest opportunity of 2017, ETP Metaverse to become a new Chinese Ethereum


Supuestamente es el Ethereum chino pero con solo 24 millones de unidades.

- In June the price of ETP was around $7. They already had 2 successfull ICO's on their platform, Zen Air and Zen Gold, but had to refund the clients due to the recent Chinese ICO ban, which caused a panic sell and the price decreased from $7 to the current $1. The main goal for ETP was to rethink their strategy and find a solution. As said above, recently ETP got list on Bitfinex and partnered with Russians KICKICO, where they could be likely temporarily hosting their ICO's again once it's all setup. Marketing is not their main concern at this moment, the product is, which is a good sign. ViewFin is a huge leading [Suspicious link removed]pany in China and I strongly believe they are doing their best to get everything running again. With Russian partnership this could get even bigger than what it was before. Once everything is sorted out and they will start theirs marketing again, the previous $7 should really be the short term floor.

- Because of the new rules and regulations in China, Metaverse is rethinking its strategy, but the project and the work on the project is continuing without disruption. Metaverse is allowed by the Chinese government to continue their work on the Metaverse platform.

- On 17th of August, Eric Gu WAS INVITED to meet the senior management team of Korean Exchange Coinone. Possibility of ETP being listed in a near future.

- In October Metaverse got listed on rightbtc.com, Dubai's first global coin to coin trading platform, and also was added on bitsun.net exchange, which lists only the top coins - ETH, ETC, LTC, and BCC, ETP is amongst them!! I believe more exchanges coming soon. You can also buy there two of the first Metaverse ICO's, Zen Gold (ZGC/ETP) and Zendao Coin (ZDC/ETP). To buy these, you will have to pay with ETP, as there is no BTC option. Metaverse is on a good way to become the new Chinese Ethereum!

- Currently Metaverse is working mainly on digital identity. The Roadmap for the rest of 2017 is getting listed on a new international exchanges, asset reinsurance, asset freezing and in the future will be focusing on BaaS (Blockchain as a Service). The main goals for 2018 are the digital identity function upgrade, pledge asset and digital asset exchange.

- Their wallet "TokenMaster" is available for download on Google Store. They are working on iOS version which will be available soon.


----------



## Divad (16 Oct 2017)

san_miguel dijo:


> ¿como creéis que evolucionará el precio de ETH después del inicio de metrópolis el 18?
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk



[youtube]XOVCkv5569s[/youtube]

Los listos priorizan las TX secretas... :fiufiu: y en 18 meses sacarán constantinopla... 

Veremos que empujón pega ^^


----------



## Gurney (16 Oct 2017)

Twitter


----------



## san_miguel (16 Oct 2017)

En primer lugar, hemos puesto en marcha IBAN para ambos: los individuos y las empresas. Por lo tanto, al igual que en los bancos, los clientes pueden ahora hacer transferencias rápidas y seguras en la zona euro.

También hemos puesto en marcha tarjetas criptomoneda potencia. A diferencia de las tarjetas de débito prepagadas anteriores que requerían los usuarios comprobar la validez de los fondos de sus cartas antes de POS / cobro de salida, las tarjetas de débito están vinculados directamente a la cartera criptomoneda activa del usuario en todo momento y permiten que el gasto y el reintegro cryptocurrencies como Bitcoin, éter o Dash sin problemas en su vida cotidiana. Actualmente, estas tarjetas sólo están disponibles para los clientes que residen en el territorio europeo, sin embargo, se están desarrollando en todo el mundo una solución para nuestros clientes.

Por el momento, también estamos centrando en ser capaz de proporcionar servicios de depósito, retirada e intercambio de XEM antes del ICO, ya que tenemos muchos seguidores NEM entre los inversores Banqueros y queremos hacer posible la compra BNK con una variedad de métodos diferentes para nuestros inversores 'conveniencia.

Desde nuestra última actualización, también hemos dado la bienvenida a siete nuevos miembros del equipo en los departamentos de TI, marketing y soporte que nos ayudarán a preparar de manera más eficiente para el próximo ICO.

Sabemos que usted está esperando para las tarjetas de débito y Banqueros propia aplicación móvil, que estamos trabajando en la actualidad también. Además, como ya hemos mencionado en nuestra última actualización, que no se ve el pre-ICO e ICO ya que las ventas solo token: queremos desarrollar un proyecto de éxito a largo plazo. Por lo tanto, queremos poner a prueba todas las nuevas características que aplicamos a fondo antes de que el ICO con el fin de garantizar un funcionamiento sin problemas durante nuestra ICO. Para que coincida con alguna de las fechas de terminación de la fase de desarrollo, hemos ajustado la fecha ICO. Como resultado, el ICO se llevará a cabo a finales de noviembre. El día exacto se dará a conocer a finales de la próxima semana en nuestros canales oficiales de comunicación (por favor no creer las noticias publicadas en los canales no oficiales).

Durante los ICO 7,5 mil millones de tokens estará disponible para la venta al precio de 0.017 euros por ficha con tapones blandos de 0.001 euros después de cada mil millones de tokens vendidos. La venta se llevará a cabo el SpectroCoin , por lo que le recomendamos que registre y pre-financiar sus cuentas antes de la OIC.

Nuestro Q & A de vídeo se retrasará por unos días, debido a algunos problemas personales del operador, sino que traerá más cambios en los próximos días. Mientras tanto, si usted tiene preguntas adicionales puede contactar con nosotros a través del chat de soporte en vivo o en nuestros canales de medios sociales: Facebook , Twitter , YouTube , LinkedIn , telegrama, y de Banqueros de chat oficial.

This Week


----------



## paketazo (16 Oct 2017)

Maestro *clapham* no sé en tu tierra, pero en la mía, el estado puede clausurarte la cuenta, embargarte la casa, meterte en la cárcel, sacarte a tus hijos, el pasaporte...y todo en base a indicios, o para prevenir.

Ni tan siquiera hace falta un delito demostrado para que te quedes en braguitas correteando por un vertedero para buscarte la cena.

Sin embargo, si tienes la suerte de tener en un wallet, algún BTC, ETH, Dash, LTC...y nadie más que tu, se sabe las claves privadas, es posible que cuando te quieran embargar y dejarte a dormir al raso, tu les digas...:

¡soy un miserable pobre sin recursos!...¡no tengo nada!

Y entonces, más pronto o más tarde, econtrarás a una persona o un millón, dispuestas a cambiarte fiat, o bienes y servicios por una trasferencia privada de tu wallet...

El futuro de la humanidad no pasa por el dinero fiat...¡métetelo en la cabeza!

No sé si será BTC o una crypto que todavía no ha nacido, un patrón metálico, cagadas de mochuelo, polvo de estrellas, o mujeres guapas (siempre cotizan al alza, incluso antes que el oro)...pero la descentralización es el pilar sobre el que se ha de asentar...a partir de eso, todo lo que le puedas ir añadiendo bienvenido sea...y si luego lo metes en un exchanger "centralizado", y lo "palmas", pues ya es problema entre tu y el exchanger...

No obstante, pese a todo lo dicho, gracias por avisar, nunca está de más que los "novicios" que se acercan a aprender entiendan que exchager crypto=banco privado fiat

Buen día


----------



## Esse est deus (16 Oct 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Todo muy bonito bla bla bla ...pero la realidad es distinta . El clapham , que es pragmatico acepta los hechos . Pero la gente prefiere ignorarlos
> El robo , expolio , incautacion de los 498 Golem del clapham en su cuenta de BITTREX , Exchange ladron y delincuente ha sido una bendicion
> Porque ha visto las orejas al lobo . Lo que le paso al clapham , el robo descarado de sus 498 Golem al resto de foreros ni fu ni fa ...
> poruqe piensan que no les tocara a ellos . ERROR....Os tocara a todos
> ...



El tratante de mi pueblo, todavía le conocí siendo muy niño, guardaba el fajo de billetes a la derecha y la pistola hecha por herrero, sin cañón retorneado, para tiro corto, a la izquierda. 

Obviamente el no dejaba su dinero en el banco, esos exchanges eran estafadores y ya había tenido alguna mala experiencia. Obviamente. Son ladrones. 

El tratante creía que valor tenían las vacas y el dinero también. Creía que lo creaba la Casa Real y era limitado y finito. Ese hombre hubiese sido más féliz con el oro. Por supuesto el era un estafador, por eso veía en el otro siempre un estafador.

Cada uno vive en el siglo que quiere y le estafan los propios de ese siglo. 

Hoy un cliente, de 70 años, que conocía bitcoin desde hacía tiempo, me dice que se lo ha ofrecido el banco, su banco de toda la vida, y quería darle una vuelta conmigo.

Yo le he dicho que tenga cuidado con los exchanges y que pregunte al banco por los exchanges y por Clapham. Ya os diré resultado. 

Dios bendiga al bitcoin, nos está haciendo ganar un poco más de tiempo de entreguerras. A los viejos de la élite les gustaría una gran guerra ya con China, se están muriendo, pero todavía quieren sangre en las calles. Sus hijos y nietos prefieren jugar al millennial. Un poquito más de tiempo de descuento.


----------



## juli (16 Oct 2017)

MYbit , perreando con los 3 pavos / + 50% day / al loro, que una de ésas soltará amarras y es clitoridiana integral - 2 minoyes de chapas -.

Esta semana actualizan web y creo que definen un software o algún dispositivo creado exproceso para empezar sus primeras operaciones en Dubai -.

Para acabar, comentar que en estas chapas, lo jodido - y el cara o cruz - es la travesía del desierto inicial, igual que por ejemplo en TAAS , en la que ignoras si sólo hay artistas tras el proyecto o un equipo serio. Al primer pago REAL,de darse,claro... son un fucking chollo.

Por cierto, si en una semana esta coin sigue sin romper y en esos márgenes...interesantísima para tradear entre los 1,80-1,90$ y los casi 3 $ en que se maneja periódicamente. 

_______________________________________________________________________

A PIVX ya le están dumpeando desd la mañana, con algunas órdenes de venta a la baja del copón - podría ser señal de ballenas listas para pumpear queriendo ampliar margen , ya veremos -.

Bueno...en horas, el Zerocoin , operativo. A cruzar los dedos y que funcione comme il faut - esá testado por un criptólogo académico y pro, que no debería ser poca cosa...pero a ver,a cruzar los dedos -.

Si funxiona sin chapuzas, leí ayer a alguien del team que hay varias extensiones que anunciar...y es posible que alguna colaboración - en la que supongo que hasta que los Zpivx no estén contrastados, el hipotético colaborador no quiera poner su culo en juego -.

Vamos viendo. Si no hay bugs...hay una coin pero que muy sólida ahí. *Suerte a los holders*.

---------- Post added 16-oct-2017 at 16:45 ----------

joder...un tag "juli cerdo" :rolleye:

vaya tela. ::


----------



## Gurney (16 Oct 2017)

Qué ha pasado con Stellar?


----------



## Claudius (16 Oct 2017)

Gurney dijo:


> Qué ha pasado con Stellar?



Anuncio de asociación con IBM, el día que su máximo rival ripple, abre congreso.


----------



## Divad (16 Oct 2017)

Vaya mierda de subida que ha pegado ETH, todo hay que decirlo :: el empujón lo dieron el 4/10 hasta los $349 y ahora que puede entrar todas las mafias de los listos ocultando el rastro del dinero no entran en masa. 

Serán las hijas que lo acabarán petando tras aprovecharse de la actualización? :rolleye:

La verdad que se lo curran, hasta el alimentado de Clapham promocionando Golem :XX:

Los lumens y ripple entraron a la par y subirán a la par.


----------



## Esse est deus (16 Oct 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> BUENO gente ...
> El clapham muy sabiamente se va del hilo ...
> Antes , cuando el clapham creia en Utopia y esa guanajeria de " Salvemos al mundo " mientras cantamos el cryptokumbaya my lord " ...tenia
> sentido , porque claro ...el ojo del amo , engorda al caballo .
> ...



Vaya! Si eras el perejil de esta salsa. No lo digo en broma. ¿Qué va a ser de este hilo de creyentes sin un Santo Tomás? Necesitamos conversos como tú, con graves crisis de fe. 

Los exchanges ya han tenido su tiempo, al piratilla de barcaza se le acaba lo bueno, ahora entra la piratería de verdad. con patente de corso y el apoyo de la Reina, con fiat detrás ilimitado.

Wanchain está ahí mismo. 

¿Cuánto meses crees que falta para comprar un metro cuadrado de Madrid prime a bitcoin directamente y sin fiat ni exchange mediante? El metro cuadrado de Rosales es irrisorio y el de Villalar calderilla para un tipo que compra desde Londres o desde Hong Kong. 

Te vas en lo mejor, cuando empieza la fiesta. Y entre los alts todavía van a brillar algunos.

---------- Post added 16-oct-2017 at 22:12 ----------




Divad dijo:


> Vaya mierda de subida que ha pegado ETH, todo hay que decirlo :: el empujón lo dieron el 4/10 hasta los $349 y ahora que puede entrar todas las mafias de los listos ocultando el rastro del dinero no entran en masa.
> 
> Serán las hijas que lo acabarán petando tras aprovecharse de la actualización? :rolleye:
> 
> ...



Cierto, era esperable más calentón, aunque para el mundo del efectivo creo que la filosofía bitcoin es más apetecible. Si trasladas la realidad actual a criptolandia, ethereum e hijas es la parte productiva y eso no va con los rentistas, es una cuestión de estilos, de clase. El efectivo es un mercado muy particular con reglas muy particulares. Zcash y bitcoin son aliados naturales, Ether no lo veo tanto.


----------



## paketazo (16 Oct 2017)

No sé si saltará, pero el gráfico XRP/BTC en diario está a puntito de caramelo.

No es santa de mi devoción, pero todo hay que comentarlo...si percute los 0,30$ es muy posible que vaya a por los ATH.

Un saludo


----------



## juli (16 Oct 2017)

juli dijo:


> MYbit , perreando con los 3 pavos / + 50% day / al loro, que una de ésas soltará amarras y es clitoridiana integral - 2 minoyes de chapas -.
> 
> Esta semana actualizan web y creo que definen un software o algún dispositivo creado exproceso para empezar sus primeras operaciones en Dubai -.
> 
> ...



Ojo...que los 3 pavos están sobradamente rotos ...y ese precio de Mybit practicamente aboca a un hodl especulativo...y a saber a dónde se va con lo ruidoso de la revaloración de ese minifloat, el fomo y el lolailo lailo...

Insisto : Si esa blockchain no es SCAM, a poco aseaditos que sean, suena a pelotazo de padre y muy señor mío. Pero bueno...dicho , y paso a paso, está.

________________

MyBit (@MyBit_DApp) on Twitter







Las "verticales" de Mybit son las fuentes de goteo sobre las que van a actuar sus líneas de financiación ( Energía solar, Drones, Impresoras 3D ... ) Desde microcréditos a particulares...a proyectos gigantescos como los pipeados en Turquía, India, Dubai , etc...

A continuación, video *genérico* del panorama que, muy cucamente , suben a su twiter para poner los dientes largos al personal...aunque podrían ser perfectamente objetivos ante los que este proyecto tuviera capacidad de movimiento real. Del currículum ejecutivo en empresas energéticas/renovables punteras de su máximo responsable en USA , ya salió algo en claro en algún post anterior. Contactos se le deberían suponer al hamijo. 



Spoiler



[youtube]CiQ874ZuIno[/youtube]


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (16 Oct 2017)

Está en camino el nuevo teléfono móvil con tecnología blockchain:

Introducing Finney - Secure Open Source Consumer Electronics for the Blockchain Era - YouTube


----------



## juli (17 Oct 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> Está en camino el nuevo teléfono móvil con tecnología blockchain:



Jojojo ..con esa dicción , le van a llover ofertas para presentar trailers de Swarzeneger a saco...Si no le meto subtítulos, creía que que estaba anunciando "Apocalipsis Final 24" ::

Estamos en pleno meollo del productazo comercial global de este otoño-invierno, bro...  / Hoy llego a casa de un colega y me sale con que "Putin saca una moneda del gobierno ruso...de esas tuyas " /.

400 Bad Request

Palomitas...


----------



## davitin (17 Oct 2017)

Buenas.

Habeis visto first blood? Ha caido a los infiernos hasta los 25 centavos...seria un buen momento de compra?


----------



## Divad (17 Oct 2017)

Señales?






:rolleye:


----------



## davitin (17 Oct 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Señales?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Crees que monaco subira mas?

Alguien holdea somn?


----------



## bmbnct (17 Oct 2017)

Bitcoin, Altcoin Exchange Bittrex Eyed With Suspicion Due to Thousands of Mysterious Account Closings


----------



## michinato (17 Oct 2017)

bmbnct dijo:


> Bitcoin, Altcoin Exchange Bittrex Eyed With Suspicion Due to Thousands of Mysterious Account Closings



Parece que están bloqueando las cuentas de los ciudadanos de países con los que EEUU tiene embargos.



> The Services are intended solely for users who are 18 or older. You represent and warrant that you: (a) are of legal age to form a binding contract (at least 18 years old in the U.S.); (b) have not previously been suspended or removed from using our Services; (c) have full power and authority to enter into this agreement and in doing so will not violate any other agreement to which you are a party; (d) *are not located in, under the control of, or a national or resident of (i) any Restricted Locations, or (ii) any country to which the United States has embargoed goods or services;* (e) are not identified as a “Specially Designated National” by the Office of Foreign Assets Control; (f) are not placed on the U.S. Commerce Department’s Denied Persons List; and (g) will not use our Services if any applicable laws in your country prohibit you from doing so in accordance with these Terms.
> 
> Comprehensively Embargoed Countries
> 
> *Crimea Region of Ukraine, Cuba, Iran, North Korea, Sudan, Syria *




La verdad es que da bastante asco, pero los exchanges son elementos centralizados y tienen estos riesgos. 

Lo siento por el clapham y los demás afectados.

La solución ya se ha comentado en otras ocasiones: poseer el control de tus claves privadas y cuando quieras intercambiar, exchanges descentralizados.


----------



## juli (17 Oct 2017)

michinato dijo:


> Parece que están bloqueando las cuentas de los ciudadanos de países con los que EEUU tiene embargos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joder...menudos motherfuckers...luego la gente flipando con los chinorris y tal y tal...

_____________________________________

El que tenga wallet de PIVX , que se coma una buena ración de foro, slack, etc...que el mogollón que se ha montado a la salida oficial ha sido la leche y ha habido fallos / parece que sólo demoras y exceso de mintado - se mintaba un 10% por defecto de PIVX a ZPIVX y en casos, se ha hecho en mayor proporciṕon -.

EN fin...yo me esperaba a que sacaran el DVD  - la verdad es que ha sido un nerviosismo masivo parecido a la ICO de Bancor ,la puta que los parió...y sin ninguna necesidad , mucha gente ni sabía que había un mintado por defecto - .

Ahoa anda la cúpula en pleno viendo qué ha pasado - me juego un huevo a que ha sido el motrollón de TX ...a alguno he leído que un bloque enmedio de la gaita llevaba 1000 transacciones - / supongo que serán muchas, no ? /.

Me voy a desayunar , que napenas he sobado y aún los llevo de corbata.


----------



## germantsi (17 Oct 2017)

juli dijo:


> Joder...menudos motherfuckers...luego la gente flipando con los chinorris y tal y tal...
> 
> _____________________________________
> 
> ...



Tranquilidad.

Cuando llego el momento esta noche, todas las wallets se pusieron a convertir el 10% de su total en zPiv.

Como es de esperar, se saturo el mempool. Ahora poco a poco se iran escribiendo las conversiones en los bloques y desaturandose.

El unico Bug que ha habido es que hay wallets que no funcionaba bien el limite de 10% de monedas a convertir y se han mandado muchas mas a convertir, pero tu balance sigue igual. No se pierden monedas.

Hay que darle tiempo a que se desature la mempool

Enviado desde mi LG-K420 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Gurney (17 Oct 2017)

Divergentes del último fork de Ethereum: The New Classic? Protesters Are Already Plotting Alternative Ethereums - CoinDesk


----------



## barborico (17 Oct 2017)

germantsi dijo:


> Tranquilidad.
> 
> Cuando llego el momento esta noche, todas las wallets se pusieron a convertir el 10% de su total en zPiv.
> 
> ...



No se saturó el mempool.

Lo que ocurrió es que todas las wallets acuñaron el 10% de zpiv a la vez.
Pero para hacer staking (generar bloques), hace falta que las transacciones con PIV tengan 101 confirmaciones.
La red estuvo yendo lenta -bloqueada por momentos mas bien- por ese motivo, de ahí el bajón de dificultad:
PIVX Block Explorer Home

Además ha aparecido un problema y probablemente no se puedan gastar monedas zpiv hasta que saquen una actualización:


> zPIV spends are failing a scriptsig size check. This is a totally new and did not appear during our test campaign. Official Advice is to *NOT* spend any zPIV for the time being. Spending of zPIV is likely to fail. Any attempted zPIV spends are *NOT* lost but a patched wallet will be required and released as soon as possible. Please take this time to make a backup of your wallet.dat file.



Nada de que preocuparse.


----------



## Corruptibly Manager (17 Oct 2017)

The High Dark Templar dijo:


> Bueno ..... entré en Bitcoin cash en 800... a día de hoy está a 312. Menos de la mitad... que alguien me diga que me salga antes que tenga valo nulo por favor
> 
> 
> ... O si pensais que pueda remontar con algún razonamiento lo agradecería.
> ...



Si no las vendiste, hoy llevan un rebote guapo


----------



## p_pin (17 Oct 2017)

No sé si ésto se ha puesto por aquí

400 Bad Request

_*El gobierno de Rusia confirmó la creación de su propia criptomoneda, la cual se llamará criptorublo o criptor, tal como fue divulgado por medios de comunicación rusos tras una reunión privada entre el alto mando ruso con el presidente Vladimir Putin.

La información se pudo conocer a través de la página de AIF.ru. De acuerdo con esta, el ministro de Comunicaciones y Medios de Comunicación de la Federación Rusa, Nikolai Nikiforov, fue quien compartió la primicia en una reunión a puertas cerradas con el “Moscow Capital Club” y manifestó que la decisión fue tomada por el presidente de Rusia, Vladimir Putin.

En este sentido, Nikiforov señaló que el lanzamiento del criptorublo lo harán rápido, antes de que se le adelanten sus vecinos euroasiáticos.*_


----------



## paketazo (17 Oct 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> No sé si ésto se ha puesto por aquí
> 
> 400 Bad Request
> 
> ...



Mierda centralizada...ideal para extender las garras y control sobre el ciudadano, ya que se podrá seguir la transacción desde el minuto 0...si compras condones, braguitas, o un movil nuevo, el gran hermano lo verá de primera mano.

Cuidado con estos intentos de plagio amparados por el buen momento que viven las cryptos...aprovecharán la fama acaparada por BTC y su trabajo de una década para "infiltrar" sus mierdas como el dinero 2.0 del futuro.

Espero no hagan pasarela de pago directa desde/hacia cryptoworld, si no ya sabemos que lo que quieren son nuestras chapas a cambio de sus tokens centralizados e infinitos.

DESCENTRALIZACIÓN...YA!

Necesitamos cimentar la base de la corriente económica del futuro, la anarquía como sistema político ha de ser lo que rija el sistema, no las memeces de 4 ignotantes elegidos de entre 20 que lo son más, y dirigidos por los que más ponen sobre la mesa.

Un saludo.


----------



## michinato (17 Oct 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Mierda centralizada...ideal para extender las garras y control sobre el ciudadano, ya que se podrá seguir la transacción desde el minuto 0...si compras condones, braguitas, o un movil nuevo, el gran hermano lo verá de primera mano.
> 
> Cuidado con estos intentos de plagio amparados por el buen momento que viven las cryptos...aprovecharán la fama acaparada por BTC y su trabajo de una década para "infiltrar" sus mierdas como el dinero 2.0 del futuro.
> 
> ...




Toda la razón.

No obstante, como los gobiernos empiecen a utilizar y fomentar este tipo de "criptomonedas basadas en blockchains amañadas", el efecto asociado que se va a producir es un enorme avance en cuanto a la educación y la adopción de esta tecnología por gran parte de la población, con lo que a la larga creo que las blockchains descentralizadas también saldrán beneficiadas.


Al final cuando la gente entienda el concepto de criptomoneda y sepa manejarlas, ¿cuál creéis que elegirá, la que emite el gobierno sin parar y que no para de devaluarse o la libre?


Los puntos que debe cumplir una blockchain para que nos sirva son:

Descentralizada
Abierta a cualquier participante
Que funcione sin tener que confiar en los otros participantes
Neutral
Utilizable desde cualquier lugar del mundo, sin fronteras
Resistente a la censura

Esto debería tatuárselo cualquier participante en este hilo.


----------



## paketazo (17 Oct 2017)

Mis BCH parece que empiezan a empujar algo, pero no me gustan estas salidas tan fogosas...si llega a 6000$ de este tirón, reduzco a la mitad ::


Un saludo


----------



## michinato (17 Oct 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Mis BCH parece que empiezan a empujar algo, pero no me gustan estas salidas tan fogosas...si llega a 6000$ de este tirón, reduzco a la mitad ::
> 
> 
> Un saludo




El 65% movido en moneda coreana.


```
#	Source	Pair	Volume (24h)	Price	Volume (%)	Updated
1	Bithumb	BCH/KRW	$378.482.000	$364.60	45.60%	Recently
2	Coinone	BCH/KRW	$85.488.900	$365.49	10.30%	Recently
3	Korbit	BCH/KRW	$82.142.800	$365.04	9.90%	Recently
4	HitBTC	BCC/BTC	$60.277.200	$365.06	7.26%	Recently
5	Bitfinex	BCH/USD	$51.963.100	$364.68	6.26%	Recently
6	Bittrex	BCC/BTC	$22.951.600	$365.03	2.77%	Recently
7	OKCoin.cn	BCC/CNY	$19.477.400	$354.80	2.35%	Recently
8	Bitfinex	BCH/BTC	$19.289.000	$365.75	2.32%	Recently
9	Poloniex	BCH/BTC	$19.275.900	$366.12	2.32%	Recently
10	Huobi	BCC/CNY	$11.252.700	$343.98	1.36%	Recently
11	Poloniex	BCH/USDT	$9.828.370	$363.93	1.18%	Recently
12	HitBTC	BCC/USDT	$7.772.020	$363.42	0.94%	Recentl
```
Una pregunta por si alguien lo sabe: Despues de que gran parte de los exchanges chinos cerraran, ¿los chinos pasaron a tradear en exchanges de Corea o más o menos el mercado chino está parado y este megatráfico de ahora es genuinamente Coreano?


----------



## Claudius (17 Oct 2017)

michinato dijo:


> Toda la razón.
> 
> No obstante, como los gobiernos empiecen a utilizar y fomentar este tipo de "criptomonedas basadas en blockchains amañadas", e*l efecto asociado que se va a producir es un enorme avance en cuanto a la educación* y la adopción de esta tecnología por gran parte de la población, con lo que a la larga creo que las blockchains descentralizadas también saldrán beneficiadas.
> 
> ...



Ahí, Ahí, que tiren carbón a la caldera de la locomotora. :Baile:

---------- Post added 17-oct-2017 at 18:16 ----------




michinato dijo:


> El 65% movido en moneda coreana.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Esa hipótesis hace meses que la lancé, en Enero fue mis primeras impresiones, pero hacia Japón, luego a Korea por cercanía.

Pero ahora mismo creo que con la legislación favorable en Korea, se puede estar metiendo koreanos, pero que detrás estén los chinos que han migrado sus cuentas.

No obstante en 2018 los movimientos de mercados más 'veraces' serán los japoneses, por que van a estar regulados por autoridades así que eso de bots mini-manili, en esa jurisdicción se van a jugar el cierre del chiringo.

Va a ser interesante que hacen los índices que hay por ahí, basados en exchange famosos como Bitfinex, etc. de dónde van a tirar.


----------



## davitin (17 Oct 2017)

Pero que dices flipao.


----------



## kerevienteya (17 Oct 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> *BITTREX
> EXCHANGE LADRON Y CHORIZO
> 
> SCAMMERS *
> ...



=============================
Son los peligros de este mundillo... nos puede pasar a cualquiera.
Para aclarar el tema a quien no sepa de que va la estafa.

*Cuando les pillaron...*

The CryptoSyndicate | Opinion: We
*
Aquí docenas de casos como el tuyo...*

Intercambio de Bitcoin y monedas alternativas, Bittrex, observado con sospecha debido a miles de misteriosos cierres de cuentas
*
El motivo...*
Bittrex podría estar tras el aumento de dominancia de bitcoin | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas

https://criptonoticias.com/mercados/bittrex-podria-estar-tras-aumento-dominancia-bitcoin/#axzz4vnqG61c4


----------



## orbeo (17 Oct 2017)

kerevienteya dijo:


> =============================
> Son los peligros de este mundillo... nos puede pasar a cualquiera.
> Para aclarar el tema a quien no sepa de que va la estafa.
> 
> ...



Justo estaba leyendo a uno en Reddit que le han cerrado la cuenta con 8.1 millones en btc.

Puedes poner otra vez el enlace del motivo? Me sale bad request


----------



## kerevienteya (17 Oct 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Justo estaba leyendo a uno en Reddit que le han cerrado la cuenta con 8.1 millones en btc.
> 
> Puedes poner otra vez el enlace del motivo? Me sale bad request



un momento



[URL="https://criptonoticias.com/mercados/bittrex-podria-estar-tras-aumento-dominancia-bitcoin"]https://criptonoticias.com/mercados/bittrex-podria-estar-tras-aumento-dominancia-bitcoin


----------



## paketazo (17 Oct 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Justo estaba leyendo a uno en Reddit que le han cerrado la cuenta con *8.1 millones *en btc.



:8:

Fijo que es el maestro *Clapham* inflando un poco sus números para obtener más atención.

Fuera coñas, a mi me retuvieron por 3 meses 20 Dash (kraken), hoy 6000$ al cambio, y la verdad te sientes con una impotencia total.

No hay mucho a dónde recurrir cuando pasan estas cosas. Nunca nos cansaremos de decir que en los exchangers como mucho y ya arriesgando un 25% del total en crypto...pero a bien ser nada de nada, pues para eso tenemos la posibilidad de mover las coins en pocos minutos de un wallet a otro.

Espero que todo se resuelva, esto le puede pasar al más espabilado, y deja a este mundillo a la altura del betún.

Suerte.


----------



## orbeo (17 Oct 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> :8:
> 
> Fijo que es el maestro *Clapham* inflando un poco sus números para obtener más atención.
> 
> ...



I am suing Bittrex for $10 million. Yes, really.
I am suing Bittrex for $10 million. Yes, really. : CryptoCurrency

via Blockfolio: goo.gl/p95yia

Esta es la historia, para el que le interese.


----------



## Superoeo (18 Oct 2017)

Parece que va siendo hora de salirse de Bittrex visto lo visto...
Se me han puesto de corbata...


----------



## kerevienteya (18 Oct 2017)

Superoeo dijo:


> Parece que va siendo hora de salirse de Bittrex visto lo visto...
> Se me han puesto de corbata...



Tenías cuenta en bittrex o es trolling?


----------



## Esse est deus (18 Oct 2017)

Lo de los chinos tampoco hace falta irse a un whois

Bittrex.com - About Us

No he hecho mucho caso hasta ahora pero la onda empieza a extenderse, y algunos conocimos la de Mt. Gox. 

Interesante, puede ser este el programa del nuevo cierre de la actual fase distributiva. 

La siguiente será con exchanges con patente de corso y bajo el imperio de la ley (pirata)

La institucionalización del blockchain es lo que tiene. Tras el nuevo incendio todo se volverá aburrido y gris. Y subirá hasta lugares que hoy nos parecen obscenos. 

Clapham se va y se va, pero no se ha ido. Curioso.


----------



## kerevienteya (18 Oct 2017)

Los soles al lunes dijo:


> Lo de los chinos tampoco hace falta irse a un whois
> 
> Bittrex.com - About Us
> 
> ...



Curioso es esto.
:XX::XX:
Bittrex.com - Current News

Nada, en blanco.

El siguiente paso será el sustituir los exchanges. Si no, el propio blockchain no tendrá sentido.
Quizá eso venga de la mano de las nuevas tarjetas de criptos...


----------



## Esse est deus (18 Oct 2017)

kerevienteya dijo:


> Curioso es esto.
> :XX::XX:
> Bittrex.com - Current News
> 
> ...



Veremos, el esquema siempre es el mismo: crisis/solución...acumulación/distribución...

La banca va a querer ser tu exchange de confianza, entrando por la puerta de atrás, como siempre. 

Estamos en fase de consolidación e institucionalización del blockchain, está de moda, resuena por las calles, lleva unas semanas de boca en boca. Un gran escándolo justo en este momento sería ideal para poner fin a la actual fase de distribución tras la cosecha para empezar de nuevo a acumular mientras entramos en fase de regulación global. 

No digo que sea, pero encajaría como un guante de gamuza en la mano de un banquero. 

Enfriamiento brutal de BTC para acumular. Regulación y prensa contraria unos meses. 

Empuje cristalizador de Ethereum tras Byzantium y crecimiento de la banca blockchain multicriptofiat. Por aquí vendría parte de la regulación, ahora que se pueden machacar y deshacer ordenes. 

IOTA avanzando con normalidad. 

Joder, tengo que hacer mi propio programa Valdeande Mágico. 

Fiarse de un chino por Dios, solo hay algo peor, fiarse de un judio sionista.


----------



## Divad (18 Oct 2017)

Salen al escenario :XX::Baile::Baile::Baile:
IBEX 35 y Cataluña en Blockchain (Ethereum y Counterparty)


----------



## Gurney (18 Oct 2017)

Russia

Muy pro-Putin, pero una idea que sí me parece clara es que el Imperio puede ser muy renuente a evolucionar desde el dólar, porque el dólar es LA MONEDA (aunque se haya impreso trillones de trillones). Las iniciativas estatales no van a venir de EEUU. De China tampoco lo veo. Europa está también muy parada.


----------



## jorgitonew (18 Oct 2017)

Hola.. sabéis si existe un light wallet o web wallet para pivx??


----------



## Gurney (18 Oct 2017)

Aprended empaque, betillas:


----------



## Superoeo (18 Oct 2017)

kerevienteya dijo:


> Tenías cuenta en bittrex o es trolling?



Tengo cuenta en Bittrex, como muchos aquí, supongo. ¿Por?

Pero a mi no me han bloqueado nada. Lo que digo es que visto lo visto y los extraños que están haciendo, no tiene buena pinta ni parece muy seguro dejar nada ahí.


----------



## orbeo (18 Oct 2017)

Superoeo dijo:


> Tengo cuenta en Bittrex, como muchos aquí, supongo. ¿Por?
> 
> Pero a mi no me han bloqueado nada. Lo que digo es que visto lo visto y los extraños que están haciendo, no tiene buena pinta ni parece muy seguro dejar nada ahí.



Aquí lo explica. 

Básicamente que por las normas reguladoras de usa, bloquean cuentas aleatoriamente y temporalmente para hacer auditorías, pero no avisan.

Dice ahí que afecta al 0.1% de los clientes, pero como no dicen nada, se revoluciona todo.

Por cierto Bitfinex deja de atender a clientes de usa también.

Bittrex FINALLY Breaks the silence on their mysterious account closures
Bittrex Exchange Breaks Silence on Banned Accounts, Questions Remain - Cryptocurrency Investing


----------



## Carlos T. (18 Oct 2017)

*Las regulaciones de ICO en todo el mundo*

Aunque el tema regulatorio en cuanto a criptomonedas y las Ofertas Iniciales de Monedas – ICO´s por sus siglas en inglés – se encuentra en un momento muy temprano de desarrollo y adopción, es interesante revisar cómo en algunos países esto ha ido avanzando, y más en momentos en los que hay sin lugar a dudas un auge en esta modalidad de financiamiento de proyectos.

El año 2017 ha sido el año de las ofertas iniciales de monedas (ICO). Esta nueva e innovadora forma de financiación que implica emitir un nuevo token digital para inversores tempranos de un proyecto (generalmente) basado en blockchain a cambio de bitcoin o ether ha logrado recaudar más de $ 2 mil millones en fondos desde el comienzo del año. Esta cifra incluso supera a la del financiamiento tradicional de VC de startups de bitcoin y blockchain desde el año hasta la fecha.

Continuar leyendo...


----------



## enunrom (18 Oct 2017)

Buenos días...
Esto lo pongo por desearos buenos días a todos los demás usuarios del foro, pues para mi no lo son en absoluto, pues me han deshabilitado la cuenta en Bittrex. 





Me di cuenta de ello ayer, y fue de la forma más cruda que os podáis imaginar.
Veréis, simplemente necesitaba cambiar parte de mis bitcoins por 2000 euros (tengo 1,5 BTC en la cuenta, al cambio más de 7500 dólares). Lo necesitaba cambiar por que por circunstancias de la vida tengo un niño de 8 años con problemas muy graves de autismo, y necesito el dinero. Parte de ese dinero, unos 1500 euros, es dinero invertido de nuestro propio dinero (si, quería dar un pelotazo y así quitarnos de parte del problema, al menos el económico). La otra parte es de hacer algunos trabajillo de traducción en bitcointalk, pues yo estoy jubilado por un accidente de trabajo.
No se que ha pasado con Bittrex, pues aún no ha respondido a mi ticket. Me enteré que era un problema general después de leerlo aquí en el foro y la verdad es que ayer no tenía ganas de nada.
Por supuesto, mi cuenta es española, de un usuario normal, y sin hacer nada ilegal nunca.
El tema es que me han jodido mucho la vida, y más aún sin comerlo ni beberlo.
Entiendo que jugar a esto del blockchain es, jugar por necesidad, perder por obligación. 
Cuidaros chicos, pues supongo que casi todos tendréis cuenta ahí. A mi me han jodido mucho mucho, no sabéis cuanto...:´(
Ojalá, y os lo digo de corazón, todo os salga bien a vosotros.
Un abrazo!!


----------



## Claudius (18 Oct 2017)

Para los bankera-izados, como copió hace unas hojas el compañero, ya se puede ir solicitando el IBAN, desde spectrocoin así como poder cargar altcoins en la tarjeta.

Twitter

Twitter


----------



## Claudius (18 Oct 2017)

enunrom dijo:


> Me di cuenta de ello ayer, y fue de la forma más cruda que os podáis imaginar.
> Veréis, simplemente necesitaba cambiar parte de mis bitcoins por 2000 euros (tengo 1,5 BTC en la cuenta, al cambio más de 7500 dólares). Lo necesitaba cambiar por que por circunstancias de la vida tengo un niño de 8 años con problemas muy graves de autismo, y necesito el dinero. Parte de ese dinero, unos 1500 euros, es dinero invertido de nuestro propio dinero (si, quería dar un pelotazo y así quitarnos de parte del problema, al menos el económico). La otra parte es de hacer algunos trabajillo de traducción en bitcointalk, pues yo estoy jubilado por un accidente de trabajo.
> No se que ha pasado con Bittrex, pues aún no ha respondido a mi ticket. Me enteré que era un problema general después de leerlo aquí en el foro y la verdad es que ayer no tenía ganas de nada.
> Por supuesto, mi cuenta es española, de un usuario normal, y sin hacer nada ilegal nunca.
> ...



Intenta subir de basic a otro si te deja entrar a algún área el perfil de la cuenta, abre un caso de support, y busca en bitcointalk hilos al respecto y síguelos.


----------



## latrucha (18 Oct 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Intenta subir de basic a otro si te deja entrar a algún área el perfil de la cuenta, abre un caso de support, y busca en bitcointalk hilos al respecto y síguelos.



Yo lo acabo de intentar y me dice que ha habido un error con los documentos y que lo intente de nuevo, pero no me deja intentarlo de nuevo.
No es mucho lo que tengo en ese exchange, pero huele todo muuuy raro.


----------



## Claudius (18 Oct 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> ES UNA ESTAFA
> El clapham tiene mas de 15 tickets abiertos y no le responden .
> Y ojo , que la cuenta BASIC del clapham en BITTREX , porque no le interesa mover mas fondos esta domiciliada en direccion USA
> Estan robando para largarse a Bali ...y lo que no sabemos
> ...



Clapki, recuerda tus propias palabras del karma. 

Hay un refrán español que dice: Quién siembra viento recoge huracanes.


----------



## rasecillo (18 Oct 2017)

latrucha dijo:


> Yo lo acabo de intentar y me dice que ha habido un error con los documentos y que lo intente de nuevo, pero no me deja intentarlo de nuevo.
> No es mucho lo que tengo en ese exchange, pero huele todo muuuy raro.



Idem. Sospechoso al menos

Enviado desde mi SM-G920F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Claudius (18 Oct 2017)

michinato dijo:


> El 65% movido en moneda coreana.



JPY, USD, and KRW Accounts for Over 90% of Bitcoin Traded on Exchanges


----------



## Esse est deus (18 Oct 2017)

enunrom dijo:


> Buenos días...
> Esto lo pongo por desearos buenos días a todos los demás usuarios del foro, pues para mi no lo son en absoluto, pues me han deshabilitado la cuenta en Bittrex.
> 
> 
> ...



Hijo autista, pensionado y Bittrex como villano. Que se expanda la onda. 

Siempre me he preguntado cuales serán deteminados honorarios, puro morbo.


----------



## paketazo (18 Oct 2017)

He estado haciendo unas transferencias con BCH y la verdad, como no mejore un rato largo el tema de la velocidad del minado de bloques, no vale ni para tomar por el saco.

La última me ha tardado 3 horas y pico, eso sí, el peaje muy barato, poco más de un centavo de $, cuando en BTC por lo mismo sobre 2$.

Sin pretender menospreciar ni vanagloriar a ninguna de las dos, si ahora mismo tuviera que mover dinero rápido y barato, no elegiría a ninguna de ambas...¡ojo!, hablo de funcionalidad no de perspectivas futuras, adopción, ni precio en exchanger...

Un saludo, y a ver como va evolucionando este rojo general en el índice.


----------



## bmbnct (18 Oct 2017)

PIVX y otras (Ubiq, Expanse, Vertcoin y Vía coin) son soportadas en ledger wallet: 

Ubiq, Expanse, PIVX, Vertcoin and Viacoin are now supported by Ledger Nano S! : ledgerwallet


----------



## wildcat (18 Oct 2017)

Vaya desastre el Swell de Ripple, perdí mazo de pasta pero ya era solo para morirse de risa.
Eran abrir la boca y dump, hasta el ETH se llevo una hostia cuando Vitalik empezó a hablar durante el Swell. Un poco más y se cargan las cryptos en general )

"Swell by Ripple: Play by Play Analysis" by trader GrantPeace


----------



## jorgitonew (19 Oct 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> He estado haciendo unas transferencias con BCH y la verdad, como no mejore un rato largo el tema de la velocidad del minado de bloques, no vale ni para tomar por el saco.
> 
> La última me ha tardado 3 horas y pico, eso sí, el peaje muy barato, poco más de un centavo de $, cuando en BTC por lo mismo sobre 2$.
> 
> ...



yo estoy usando ltc para mover dinero (euros a ltc en coinbase, coinbase a exchange de shitland, en shitland vendo ltc por btc y allí compro la shit).... que btc arregle sus problemas primero


----------



## danjian (19 Oct 2017)

Para los que tienen problemas con bittrex

*

We would like to address recent reports regarding Bittrex account suspensions. 

We occasionally conduct compliance reviews and are working vigilantly to protect our service and our users from harm. As part of a compliance review, we have temporarily suspended certain accounts pending the completion of the review. The total number of suspended, closed, or banned accounts is very limited: less than 0.1% of the total accounts on Bittrex. More than 99.9% of Bittrex accounts are unaffected.

Any reports that Bittrex miscalculated or misapplied its exchange fees, that there is a security problem with the exchange, that Bittrex lost any coins stored on users’ behalf, or that Bittrex is banning people trying to access Slack to discuss the status of their accounts are incorrect. We are committed to making Bittrex a strong, safe, and compliant exchange where people can securely participate in the digital currency economy. We ask for patience from our highly valued customers. As for us, we plan to “keep calm, and carry on.” 
*

Statement on disabled accounts

Creo que voy a sacar mi dinero tambien de ahi... pero ya lo saque de poloniex hace unos meses, no quedan exchanges fiables y con volumen? :´(


----------



## Claudius (19 Oct 2017)

danjian dijo:


> Para los que tienen problemas con bittrex
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Para no crear controversias absurdas.. y bajo la premisa del compañero de: volumen.

Si alguien quiere saber que uso yo, que no es bittrex ni poloniex, que me lo pregunte por privado, le daré una invitación/ref y los detalles porque lo uso.
Me tomaré una cerveza a vuestra salud. dnd


----------



## Albertezz (19 Oct 2017)

The High Dark Templar dijo:


> Bueno ..... entré en Bitcoin cash en 800... a día de hoy está a 312. Menos de la mitad... que alguien me diga que me salga antes que tenga valo nulo por favor
> 
> 
> ... O si pensais que pueda remontar con algún razonamiento lo agradecería.
> ...



por qué iba a subir de precio por algún motivo que no sea especulación pura? bitcoin cash es basura que no aporta nada, y bitcoin gold es más basura aún, al bitcoinsegwit2x ni lo nombro ya... pero que tendrá sus pumps and dumps seguro. Respeto a los que os guste jugarosla a lo loco metiendo dinero en monedas como esas y especulando a tope, pero sino se es el puto amo del trading, timing, analis técnico y estar metido un poco en la mafia que organiza los pumps (whales & exchanges), y yo creo que en este foro ninguno tenemos esas caracteristicas, es muy jodido ganar dinero de manera sostenida con monedas como esas.


----------



## Claudius (19 Oct 2017)

jorgitonew dijo:


> yo estoy usando ltc para mover dinero (euros a ltc en coinbase, coinbase a exchange de shitland, en shitland vendo ltc por btc y allí compro la shit).... que btc arregle sus problemas primero



Estás pagando más comisión haciendo eso, que si lo hicieres en Dash, siempre y cuando se haga desde un wallet oficial de sus core, no desde exchange, en Dash, la comisión *de transporte a tiempos de btc*, te sale G R A T I S sin usar intantaneidad o privacidad.


----------



## juli (19 Oct 2017)

Albertezz dijo:


> por qué iba a subir de precio por algún motivo que no sea especulación pura? bitcoin cash es basura que no aporta nada, y bitcoin gold es más basura aún, al bitcoinsegwit2x ni lo nombro ya... pero que tendrá sus pumps and dumps seguro. Respeto a los que os guste jugarosla a lo loco metiendo dinero en monedas como esas y especulando a tope, pero sino se es el puto amo del trading, timing, analis técnico y estar metido un poco en la mafia que organiza los pumps (whales & exchanges), y yo creo que en este foro ninguno tenemos esas caracteristicas, es muy jodido ganar dinero de manera sostenida con monedas como esas.



Pues preciamente porque , en principio, BTC Cash podría tener algunas de esas ballenas detrás...como al menos "de boquilla" es público y notorio en varios casos. Lo del Gold , segwit2x , etc...ya ni idea y pinta saturaciń brutal...pero BTC Cash puede perfectamente ser "otra cosa ". PUEDE.
___________________________________________________________

PIVX tiene ya un parche disponible a su gambada...y a lo largo del día de hoy, máx mañana, el segundo y , teóricamente, definitivo / al menos respecto al bug actual...que basicamente se cargaba el límite del 10% por defecto que trasladaba a ZPIV , anónima, sobre el montante de cada wallet. Y se cargaba el límite, no las coins - es decir, pasaba a Zpiv mucho más del 10% de PIVX en wallet . - Ahora mismo, se comenta que el motrollón simultáneo que se montó en el "minuto 1" , con miles de wallets trasvasando por defecto, ralentizó la blockchain , que al pedir confirmación de que el 10% por wallet se había ejecutado, no la obtenía...y seguía la conversión.

Una cosa curiosa sobre esta comunidad y su empuje : La plebe ya ha pasado , por primera vez, del 50% y en pleno bloqueo de la blockchain de PIVX.

Eso son ballenas perdiendo el culo o amarrando parte o recién llegados entrando...o ambas cosas. A juicio de cada cual.

Algo acojonante - en todos los sentidos -  : La calma con la que la COMUNIDAD - y va en mayúsulas por que es exactamente éso , para nada una sucesión de holders - lleva en PIVX el tándem "prueba-error" ...en base a las gambadas que acompañan todo el camino recorrido, sí...pero con una fe inquebrantable en que el team les meterá mano inmediatamente.

En fin...ahí queda info de un proyecto curioso y con sus intríngulis e innegables dobles filos...a criterio de cada cual.

En mi opinión, una blockchain que si cuaja - y ni percibo que los parches actuales vayan a ser definitivos -, será , por su monolítica comunidad, imparable. Zpiv es un paso CAPITAL en ello.


----------



## Carlos T. (19 Oct 2017)

*¿Qué es NEO Smart Economy?*

NEO, anteriormente conocida como Antshares, fue fundada en 2014 en China, siendo la primera cadena de bloques de código abierto de ese país. Su misión ha sido reinventar la forma en que se hace el comercio. Fieles creyentes en que la tecnología impulsa el progreso y que juntos, todos podemos crear el futuro, NEO ha sido creada, en palabras de sus propios fundadores, para cambiar nuestra economía tradicional y conducirla hacia la nueva era de la economía inteligente.

NEO se especializa en tecnología blockchain y tiene como objetivo construir una red abierta que utilice activos digitales, identidades digitales y contratos inteligentes para servir a la economía inteligente en el futuro. El mecanismo de consenso de dBFT, el sistema de contrato inteligente NeoContract y el protocolo de cadena cruzada NeoX fueron desarrollados originalmente por NEO, una comunidad experta en tecnología que se especializa en tecnologías centrales de blockchain.

Continuar leyendo...


----------



## p_pin (19 Oct 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> He estado haciendo unas transferencias con BCH y la verdad, como no mejore un rato largo el tema de la velocidad del minado de bloques, no vale ni para tomar por el saco.
> 
> La última me ha tardado 3 horas y pico, eso sí, el peaje muy barato, poco más de un centavo de $, cuando en BTC por lo mismo sobre 2$.
> 
> ...



La comisión es barata por que no hay transaciones
Los últimos 10 bloques los ha minado un "minero desconocido", sólo 2 bloques pasan de 100KB... es como tener una autopista para ir del salón al baño

Blockchair / Bitcoin Cash / Blocks

El problema al que podría enfrentarse Bcash según mi opinión:

Bcash ahora cotiza aproximadamente a 0.06 BTC.

En esta cotización y actual nivel de dificultad minera, tanto de BTC como de Bcash, BTC es aproximadamente un 18% más rentable en el minado. 

Pero ojo, que la actual dificultad de Bcash ya es de por sí baja. Es decir, para que Bcash sea rentable en el minado, una de dos:

- Sube su cotización, o 
- Baja su dificultad minera

Es decir:
- Para ser más rentable que btc debería subir su cotización +de un 18% que el bitcoin (a unos 0.072 btc), esto es así de simple

- Si no llega a esa cotización, tendría que rebajar su nivel de dificultad de minado, que ya es muy baja. Pero ésto tiene consecuencias:

Eso sólo se puede hacer perdiendo potencia minera... es decir, lo que tú has sufrido, que los bloques tarden en caer, retrasando horas y horas las transacciones... este camino pudo funcionar a niveles más altos de dificultad, por que había margen para que la dificultad bajara... pero ese margen se estrecha cada vez más, y llegará un momento que sea inviable, (momento en el que tendrán que elegir si paralizan el minado o bajar la dificultad). Por que "no rentable" ya lo es. El "minero desconocido" está minando a pérdidas. Puede llegar el momento, si el "minero desconocido" deja de minar, que la coin se queda sin minado, coin muerta


----------



## Carlos T. (19 Oct 2017)

*Bitcoin Gold: El nuevo hardfork de Bitcoin*

El próximo 25 de octubre ocurrirá una nueva bifurcación de bitcoin: Bitcoin Gold. En este post te compartiremos algunos detalles que debes saber acerca de ello.

Bitcoin Gold es una bifurcación de la cadena de bloques de Bitcoin que ocurrirá el 25 de octubre de 2017. A la altura del bloque predeterminada, los mineros de Bitcoin Gold comenzarán a crear bloques con un nuevo algoritmo de prueba de trabajo, lo que provocará una bifurcación del Bitcoin blockchain y una nueva rama de la cadena de bloques se separará de la cadena original. La nueva rama es una cadena de bloques distinta con el mismo historial de transacciones que Bitcoin hasta la bifurcación, pero independiente de ella a partir de dicha bifurcación. Como resultado de este proceso, nacerá una nueva criptomoneda: Bitcoin Gold (BTG).

Continuar leyendo...


----------



## juli (19 Oct 2017)

Algún comentario sobre la ICO de RAIDEN ?

Suena a proyecto absolutamente de cabecera en el organigrama ETH...nada de un tokencito más. Es un sistema de micropagos externo , entiendo que tangencial - en ese aspecto, algo similara a las Sidechains de BTC ...y digo sólo en ese aspecto - y contemplando muy mucho microtransferencias entre máquinas con su consiguiente gasto CERO, como IOTA.

De hecho, Raiden siempre se había asociado - o yo lo entendí así - a algo "propio" de ETH y no una aplicación externa. EL team , por ejemplo, lo encanbeza un fiera ex-ETH.

No sé...me sorprende que se tome "de refilón" ...o así lo percibo yo. Es una paltaforma de pagos GLOBAL y ex-core en toda regla...relegando sus accesos a la blockchain al finiquito previo de las TX dentro de su propio sistema.

Se agredecería info a los técnicos del hilo.Gracias de antebrazo.


----------



## Albertezz (19 Oct 2017)

juli dijo:


> Algún comentario sobre la ICO de RAIDEN ?
> 
> Suena a proyecto absolutamente de cabecera en el organigrama ETH...nada de un tokencito más. Es un sistema de micropagos externo , entiendo que tangencial - en ese aspecto, algo similara a las Sidechains de BTC ...y digo sólo en ese aspecto - y contemplando muy mucho microtransferencias entre máquinas con su consiguiente gasto CERO, como IOTA.
> 
> ...



Raiden para mi no vale nada por varios motivos:
-No son gente de fiar, han mentido diciendo que eran de la Ethereum Fundation, vitalik les ha tenido que desmentir.
-El uso del token: no tiene sentido que exista un token en raiden, lo han creado para poder hacer la ico y dar los tokens. Vitalik también les ha criticado por eso
-Plasma, por mucho que digan los de raiden, puede dejarles con el culo torcido en forma de sorpasso, y gratis, porque plasma no va a hacer ico alguna.
-La ico es en forma de subasta, para mi gusto un semi scam como lo de EOS y como lo de polkadot, es decir, avaricia pura y dura a ver cuanto recaudamos venga cuanto más mejor. Lo que hará que salga con un market cap exageradamente algo y con poco espacio para crecer.

Suerte a los que os juegéis la pasta en semejante engendro, aunque no niego que por especulacion pueda dar algun rendimiento eh, pero para mi es basura infecta.


----------



## juli (19 Oct 2017)

Albertezz dijo:


> -La ico es en forma de subasta, para mi gusto un semi scam como lo de EOS ...




buffffffffffff ...lagarto,lagarto...ni lo toco ya.

EOS anda aún en su maravillútiful ICO por módulos y a un 20% o menos de los prceios iniciales. Y que le den.

Lo de Plasma suena interesante...tienes tiempo para algún apunte, please ?


----------



## paketazo (19 Oct 2017)

La plataforma wagerr parece que podría tener forma y estar en cuenta atrás. por lo que se intuye están ya en pruebas.

No sé lo que saldrá, ni si irá fina, pero como sea medianamente decente, creo que tendrá su hueco a medio plazo.

2017 10 12 0 47 09 - YouTube

Un saludo


----------



## Albertezz (19 Oct 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> La plataforma wagerr parece que podría tener forma y estar en cuenta atrás. por lo que se intuye están ya en pruebas.
> 
> No sé lo que saldrá, ni si irá fina, pero como sea medianamente decente, creo que tendrá su hueco a medio plazo.
> 
> ...



Hola paketazo, yo voy cargadísimo de wagerr, pero lamentablemente ese video no es de wagerr, es un video que ha hecho un inversor de wagerr, un tal Sartre Super. Lamentablemente david mah no ha publicado imagenes ni nada del estado acutal de la plataforma que nos haga ver una idea de como será. 
Por otro lado la bajada desde que estabamos a 0.12$ ha sido apoteósica.


----------



## michinato (19 Oct 2017)

juli dijo:


> Algún comentario sobre la ICO de RAIDEN ?
> 
> Suena a proyecto absolutamente de cabecera en el organigrama ETH...nada de un tokencito más. Es un sistema de micropagos externo , entiendo que tangencial - en ese aspecto, algo similara a las Sidechains de BTC ...y digo sólo en ese aspecto - y contemplando muy mucho microtransferencias entre máquinas con su consiguiente gasto CERO, como IOTA.
> 
> ...




Raiden, mas que sidechains, sería el equivalente en Ethereum de la Lightning Network de BTC.


Últimamente ha habido días en los que han entrado 500.000 transacciones en la blockchain de Ethereum sin ningún problema. 

Ayer mismo hice una transacción de ETH por 1 gwei (unos 0.006$) que entró de forma casi instantánea.

Aparte de los momentos puntuales de las ICOs en los que se quieren ejecutar decenas de miles de transacciones en el mismo minuto, Ethereum de momento parece que tiene margen para ir sacando soluciones de escalabilidad sin tanta prisa como Bitcoin.




Albertezz dijo:


> Raiden para mi no vale nada por varios motivos:
> -No son gente de fiar, han mentido diciendo que eran de la Ethereum Fundation, vitalik les ha tenido que desmentir.
> -El uso del token: no tiene sentido que exista un token en raiden, lo han creado para poder hacer la ico y dar los tokens. Vitalik también les ha criticado por eso
> -Plasma, por mucho que digan los de raiden, puede dejarles con el culo torcido en forma de sorpasso, y gratis, porque plasma no va a hacer ico alguna.
> ...



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

Totalmente de acuerdo.



juli dijo:


> buffffffffffff ...lagarto,lagarto...ni lo toco ya.
> 
> EOS anda aún en su maravillútiful ICO por módulos y a un 20% o menos de los prceios iniciales. Y que le den.
> 
> Lo de Plasma suena interesante...tienes tiempo para algún apunte, please ?



Plasma: Scalable Autonomous Smart Contracts

Ahí hay un resumen y el whitepaper para leer.

Por mi parte no lo he acabado de entender del todo, pero más o menos intuyo que es una manera de crear cadenas hijas en las que sin demasiado coste computacional es fácilmente comprobable desde la cadena padre la seguridad y que las cadenas hijas han hecho las cosas que debían hacer (que los contratos no han metido la pata o han sido manipulados) . 

Esto además se podría hacer de manera recursiva metiendo cadenas de bloques dentro de cadenas de bloques, dentro de cadenas de bloques, dentro de cadenas de bloques, ... hasta llegar a la cadena original (ETH).


El autor junto a Vitalik es Joseph Poon (Que a su vez fue el coautor del whitepaper de las Lightning Network de BTC).


----------



## paketazo (19 Oct 2017)

Albertezz dijo:


> Hola paketazo, yo voy cargadísimo de wagerr, pero lamentablemente ese video no es de wagerr, es un video que ha hecho un inversor de wagerr, un tal Sartre Super. Lamentablemente david mah no ha publicado imagenes ni nada del estado acutal de la plataforma que nos haga ver una idea de como será.
> Por otro lado la bajada desde que estabamos a 0.12$ ha sido apoteósica.



Es entonces un video fake? o un teórico sucedaneo de lo que podría ser la plataforma?

Yo cargadísimo no voy, tengo como dije en su día para montar un par de nodos "si llega ese día" y me llega...no se trata de comprar toda la producción y que luego sea un bluff... ::

Supongo que les hace falta tiempo, pero sigo creyendo en la idea de proyecto, pero bueno...será por proyectos en este mundillo.

Me gusta que no calienten el valor como hacen otros con news absurdas cada dos días, veremos a ver que pasa, pero estamos en precio de salida ICO, así que de aquí para abajo, los que vendan será en perdidas fijo, así que espero y deseo que sea una zona de frenada...aun que no pongo la mano en el fuego.

Gracias por la aclaración, y un saludo.


----------



## Albertezz (19 Oct 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Es entonces un video fake? o un teórico sucedaneo de lo que podría ser la plataforma?
> 
> Yo cargadísimo no voy, tengo como dije en su día para montar un par de nodos "si llega ese día" y me llega...no se trata de comprar toda la producción y que luego sea un bluff... ::
> 
> ...



Dudo que sea fake, pero es que no puedo aportar más datos, porque yo lo vi en el telegram oficial de wagerr el video, y lo que he puesto en mi anterior mesnaje es lo que dijeron, que lo que aparece no es un producto oficial de wagerr sino de uno de los inversores, asique ni idea de si es algo basado en wagerr, o si están desarrollando otra cosa o si incluso es un fake para fastidiar, pero esto ultimo yo lo descartaria casi seguro.

Yo compré wagerr tambien para montar unos cuantos oracles :XX:


----------



## Parlakistan (19 Oct 2017)

Una moneda para mirar es Metaverse (ETP), un ethereum chino. Siguiendo cryptocompare.com me sorpredio la fuerza con la que ha entrado esta crypto, lleva una revalorización brutal en una semana, así que investigando encontré este post en blockchaininfo:



> Hace unos días encontré una nueva joya que, personalmente, creo que podría ser un nuevo $ NEO, un nuevo Ethereum chino, y está volando súper bajo el radar en este momento con tan solo 24 mil. mercado de tapa. Esta gema se llama Metaverse. Están partícipes de KICKICO con el objetivo de lanzar más de 100 ICO de China / Rusia el próximo año, creando así la principal conexión criptográfica entre las dos economías más grandes: China y Rusia. Incluso se marca como un sustituto de Ethereum en China. El CEO de ETP es uno de los co-fundadores severos de NEO. A diferencia de NEO, o ETH, Metaverse también incluye activos digitales, identidades digitales, etc. Podríamos decir que Metaverse combina Chainlink, NEO y CIVIC juntos en una plataforma amigable para las empresas. Actualmente hay 60 empleados trabajando en Metaverse.
> 
> Estoy muy convencido de que es la oportunidad más grande que hay en este momento y estoy sorprendido de que esto haya estado volando bajo el radar debido al FUD chino el mes pasado. Hice muchas investigaciones y voy a hacer grandes cosas en esto. Tener una lectura
> 
> ...



Estaba a algo más de un dólar y ya va por 6, el que publicó ese post acertó de pleno, puede que no sea tarde ni mucho menos para entrar.


----------



## orbeo (19 Oct 2017)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Una moneda para mirar es Metaverse (ETP), un ethereum chino. Siguiendo cryptocompare.com me sorpredio la fuerza con la que ha entrado esta crypto, lleva una revalorización brutal en una semana, así que investigando encontré este post en blockchaininfo:
> 
> 
> 
> Estaba a algo más de un dólar y ya va por 6, el que publicó ese post acertó de pleno, puede que no sea tarde ni mucho menos para entrar.



Joder menuda escalada en 8 días, de 1,30 a 6 y algo que está ahora


----------



## Albertezz (19 Oct 2017)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Una moneda para mirar es Metaverse (ETP), un ethereum chino. Siguiendo cryptocompare.com me sorpredio la fuerza con la que ha entrado esta crypto, lleva una revalorización brutal en una semana, así que investigando encontré este post en blockchaininfo:
> 
> 
> 
> Estaba a algo más de un dólar y ya va por 6, el que publicó ese post acertó de pleno, puede que no sea tarde ni mucho menos para entrar.



puedes pasar el link original?


----------



## jashita (19 Oct 2017)

Acabo de salir por patas de Bittrex.
Uso Leonardo para tradear y se me estaban moviendo las órdenes de precio. Me asomo a la web y veo el mismo comportamiento! Me imagino que no será algo generalizado, pero entre esto y los bloqueos a gente de aquí creo que es suficiente motivo para huir.


----------



## Parlakistan (19 Oct 2017)

Albertezz dijo:


> puedes pasar el link original?



https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=2247610.0


----------



## joselinhos (19 Oct 2017)

400 Bad Request

Se está coronando cada vez mas


----------



## jorgitonew (20 Oct 2017)

qué wallet usais para pivx que no sea el oficial donde te tienes que descargar la blockchain???... me interesa uno ligero

gracias


----------



## Divad (20 Oct 2017)

Ethereum Processes Half a Million Transactions with Sub-Penny Fees

De los 23k millones de dolares se deja calderilla en el FIAT 
Eso sí, la culpa la tiene Cataluña Soros se muda a Ethereum...
George Soros transfiere 18.000 millones de dólares a su fundación Open Society - elEconomista.es

Òmnium Cultural llama a sacar dinero de los bancos en efectivo y "dinamizar" la economía catalana - elEconomista.es

El momento de Golem y por ello Clapham lo alimentaba en la red $0.300436 (38.59%) 
Streamr ICO in Retrospect
https://ethereumfoundation.org/devcon3/


https://www.reddit.com/r/GolemProje...thing_we_will_answer/?st=j8xbcppz&sh=b930e240


Ahora solo falta el apagón bancario creado por los "hackers" y así comenzará la adaptación al nuevo juego :fiufiu: 



Spoiler



Recordad! #NoChipBlockchain 8::fiufiu:


----------



## davitin (20 Oct 2017)

Como se puede averiguar la distribucion de una altcoin concreta? Hay alguna pagina?


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (20 Oct 2017)

Satoshi ya aviso sobre Metaverse unos post atras, pero nadie le creyo y como Jesucristo, resucito después a 6 dolares,en menos de 15 dias Metaverse sera añadido a otro exchange y es previsible que su cotización vuelva a estirarse creando una bonita arca de Noe con mendigos y yonkis de los pumps, durante los dias 22-25 de October ETP estara en Money world :

Metaverse foundation will sponsor and attend the Money 2020 conference which will be held in Las Vegas, USA from October 22 ~ 25, 2017.
Money20/20 is the world’s largest marketplace for ideas, connections and deals in Payments and Financial Services. It’s where leaders – representing every sector of the industry – come to seize new business opportunities, strengthen partnerships and discover the latest disruptions.

Uno de sus creadores es amigo personal del creador de Antshares..

Metaverse (@mvs_org) on Twitter
AMA al Ceo de ETP, próximamente hará otro.

AMA About Metaverse: Highlights



Ni un misero satoshi, ni respuesta, ni castigo de Freud.

Fish and chips mix shit.


----------



## Parlakistan (20 Oct 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Satoshi ya aviso sobre Metaverse unos post atras, pero nadie le creyo y como Jesucristo, resucito después a 6 dolares,en menos de 15 dias Metaverse sera añadido a otro exchange y es previsible que su cotización vuelva a estirarse creando una bonita arca de Noe con mendigos y yonkis de los pumps, durante los dias 22-25 de October ETP estara en Money world :
> 
> Metaverse foundation will sponsor and attend the Money 2020 conference which will be held in Las Vegas, USA from October 22 ~ 25, 2017.
> Money20/20 is the world’s largest marketplace for ideas, connections and deals in Payments and Financial Services. It’s where leaders – representing every sector of the industry – come to seize new business opportunities, strengthen partnerships and discover the latest disruptions.
> ...



Con tanto hilo y tanta información se nos pasan cosas importantes por alto. 
Muchas gracias por la información. 

¿Donde ves un precio objetivo donde pueda estabilizarse? 
¿Puede hacer un Neo hasta los 30 dólares?


----------



## paketazo (20 Oct 2017)

Llevo un rato mirando los movimientos entre oferta y demanda de las top 10 y en la última semana ha habido un incremento medio aproximado de un 20% en la oferta de coins.

Desde BTC pasando por ETH o Dash, se ha incrementado la oferta en exchangers.

Este dato como norma general suele servir para marcar una "tapa" de mercado o un techo a partir del cual aparecen nuevos vendedores, por eso se da ese incremento.

Dando por sentado que los mercados los mueven "ballenas", es posible que estas estén preparando un escenario bajista proximamente, si alguno me puede linkear alguna pagina buena dónde las ballenas se puedan poner cortas en BTC, y ETH principalmente, lo agradecería, pues en base a esos volúmenes podré sacar más conclusiones.

Un saludo


----------



## stiff upper lip (20 Oct 2017)

Zoin 0,1347

+62%


----------



## paketazo (20 Oct 2017)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> Zoin 0,1347
> 
> +62%







Bad Request

Cuidado, no hay distribución, por lo tanto entre 99 personas o wallets se maneja el percal, tanto la pueden subir un 1000% como dejarte a dos velas.

Para que las subidas de una coin sean consistentes han de darse mínimo dos factores:

1- Distribución de coins en muchos exchangers y con volumen distribuido entre ellos.

2- Que muchas monedas no estén en pocas manos.


Suerte si vas dentro y ponte tus stops. 

Un saludo


----------



## Gurney (20 Oct 2017)

Hombre, Golem puede hacer un x30 y los 100 dólares convertirse en 3000 ::


----------



## juli (20 Oct 2017)

La situación en PIVX, cada vez más desconcertante. La nueva actualización...otra cagada.

La vieja historia de siempre : A la "segunda fila " de insiders , les han hecho un "frisch"...un"Starkiller"...y ahí andan, con la cara sucia ante toda la cmunidad e intentando lidiar con el cada vez mayor desconcierto con un feedback oficial que se remite a una sucesión de frases hechas rebosantes de corrección política y absolutamente planas y herméticas.

O le meten mano ipsofacto...o Rosario de la aurora. Se agradecerían comentarios de algún veterano curtido en estos meneos, bien en PIVX, bien en otras coins. Personalmente, se empiezan a apreciar movimientos o amenaza de ellos, bajo la mesa con los que formarse juicios, pero que es mejor no detallar por no añadir especulaciones totalmente subjetivas a una situación de lo más delicada.


Palomitas.

______________________________________________________

Fijaos en los pumps de ese tipo de monedas como Zoin...algunas de las cuales ascenderán...pero otras...en el 1.100 en cero, coma.

Como la cotización es un promedio del mercadeo en cada momento , Suben con movimientos diarios de 5, 8, 10, 15000 pavos. Ahí, metes 3 o 4 hachazos "de a +25%" por encima del precio y se marca un x2 cpon el nardo. Y has metido 8.000 pavos

Cuando está arriba, sin embargo, el movimiento diario se mete en decenas de miles, que van promediando bajadas erosivas no muy pronunciadas, pero con volumen...se decir, con un primer movimieno de un -5% recuperas tus 8000 y la cotización apenas se resiente. Cuando vas por la docena de rascadas...le has comido un 50% y dejado al nivel inicial llevándote la pasta de quienes se han apuntado al pump / que no entran cuando se ha empezado a zumbar, sino a la 3ª o 4ª embestida /.

La clave en estas coins es qué suelo HÁBIL consigue ese nivel de primos/holders y si el roadmap va complementando esas hordas de gente esperando la nueva oleada de turno. Si se da...la moneda puede consolidarse.

Una - otra - ruleta rusa. Pero bueno, marca de la casa en Shitland. Si ya se percibe que incluso en coins del tp10 te la estás jugando...como para pedir el libro de reclamaciones si te pones revalorizaciones de 2 dígitos en el punto de mira. 

Suerte y cabeza, que en medio de la mierda, el juego sigue...y no ofrece retos menores.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (20 Oct 2017)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Con tanto hilo y tanta información se nos pasan cosas importantes por alto.
> Muchas gracias por la información.
> 
> ¿Donde ves un precio objetivo donde pueda estabilizarse?
> ¿Puede hacer un Neo hasta los 30 dólares?



Ahora mismo esta en plena expansión, es un proyecto nuevo, pero cuenta con algo muy importante, con el beneplácito del gobierno chino, están en constante comunicación con ellos para estar dentro del terreno de lo "legal", esto puede ser un arma de doble filo, para bien y para mal,por el momento es positivo.

Cuando salio la ICO del proyecto llego a valer unos 7 dolares, cuando sucedió todo el problema chino y demás se fue al infierno , el precio menguo y menguo.Volvieron a empezar de nuevo por decirlo asi.

Esta solo en 2 o 3 exchanges por lo que mientras no se añadan a ninguno más tampoco creo que se dispare mucho el precio, quizá entre 5&12$ dolares, en principio antes de navidad se tiene que agregar a un exchange más, un "problema" es que su mayor capitalización es china y ya sabemos como estos cabrones funcionan, un día te dan 40 kilos de oro y al día siguiente te venden los Golem que le robaron a Claphman a precio de robo..

Es complicado( pero oye si va para adelante y invierten, nunca se sabe, ) que llegue a los 30 dolares de Neo, deberia estar en el top 15 en cuanto a cap, necesita aun mucho desarrollo, un wallet competitivo( cada 15-20 días sacan una mejora del propio wallet, ayer mismo ), no se si lo que voy a decir puede ser un motivo para que tenga avance pero si les escribes en Twitter , ya sea comentarios o privados, te responden enseguida y de forma detallada, son como cercanos para resolver dudas y despejar incógnitas..

Del AMA que realizaron hace poco

4. Security: As value of $ETP grows, security will be of paramount importance. That said, are you planning on working with Ledger and/or Trezor on HW support? Thank you!

Security: It’s a very good question. We’re actually working with one major hardware wallet company right now, it’s too early to name the company.
Question


----------



## Carlos T. (20 Oct 2017)

*Waves y la Democracia Líquida*

La plataforma Waves desarrolla una nueva forma de sistema de votación basada en blockchain, la cual denominan “democracia líquida”. Ciertamente la tecnología blockchain permite por su versatilidad una amplia posibilidad de aplicaciones, como por ejemplo en el caso de usos electorales. Aunque hasta la fecha ningún gobierno o empresa ha implementado tal sistema de votación, Waves está llamada a ser pionera con la primera aplicación de este tipo.

En palabras del CEO de Waves, Alexander Ivanov, “Los sistemas de votación justos, eficientes y transparentes pero anónimos son un claro caso de uso para la tecnología blockchain. Este es un área que merece una mayor investigación y participación, y creemos que tenemos algo que realmente vale la pena ofrecer”.
Continuar leyendo...


----------



## paketazo (20 Oct 2017)

*clapham* golem será el nuevo BTC, abre otra cuenta en bittrex y compra todo lo que puedas.

Los iluminati van a declarar golem la nueva moneda del comercio internacional...las previsiones dan para finales de año un precio para golem por token de 100K $

Además hará contratos inteligentes, trasplantes de higado, y en las ocuras y frias noches invernales te calentará la cama...y algo más.

Mira que hay mujeres bonitas en Cuba...

Un saludo compañero, y espero que se solucione lo tuyo...lo mio tardo 3 meses, así que paciencia.


----------



## Gurney (20 Oct 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> *clapham* golem será el nuevo BTC, abre otra cuenta en bittrex y compra todo lo que puedas.
> 
> Los iluminati van a declarar golem la nueva moneda del comercio internacional...las previsiones dan para finales de año un precio para golem por token de 100K $
> 
> ...




Jeje, estamos viviendo un tiempo alucinante, todo es posible.
Pese a las coñas, ánimo Clapham, y amén a lo que dices de que estamos en manos del exchange.


----------



## davitin (20 Oct 2017)

Repito.

Como se puede saber la distribucion de una altcoin?


----------



## Esse est deus (20 Oct 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Repito.
> 
> Como se puede saber la distribucion de una altcoin?



Coinmarketcap -> Explorer


----------



## enunrom (21 Oct 2017)

Actualizo con algo sobre bittrex, despues de subir la documentación para hacer la "account enhanced" y darme error todo el tiempo, sin email ni nada me han actualizado la cuenta con toda la documentaciòn verificada.
Pero la cuenta sigue deshabilitada.
Espero se llegue a solucionar.
Gracias!!!


----------



## Divad (21 Oct 2017)

Para quien le interese 
Cisco Files Patent Application Around Blockchain, IoT Integration - ETHNews.com
Sberbank, Russia
http://devcon3social.noblockno.party/


----------



## paketazo (21 Oct 2017)

Tremenda escalada de BTC...intachable.

En el post #85 Futuro Negro dejaba una gráfica con fibos que de momento parece estar dentro de lo plausible.

El siguiente punto está sobre 7600$...y vista la "potencia" de tracción de la moneda, ya no digo nada.

Mientras está dejando el terreno plagado de "cadáveres"...ni el top 10 se salva de la quema.

No solo pierden poder adquisitivo en BTC de manera acelerada, si no que también se descapitalizan en $, lo que demuestra una huida de las altcoins hacia BTC.

¿se revertirá?

Yo apostaría que sí...y como dónde pongo la palabra pongo el dinero pongo orden de 100 ETH en 0.045BTC...veremos que sucede.

Mirando los charts, podemos ver que las grandes salidas de BTc suelen darse en dos movimientos, ambos muy alcistas y verticales antes de las bajadas.

Ahora mismo pienso que estamos inmersos en la segúnda salida iniciada en la zona de 5500$, y que puede llevar a BTC hasta esos 7000$...pero estos charts son muy difíciles de interpretar.

Lo ilógico esta vez...como las anteriores, es la velocidad y verticalidad de la subida.el 15 de Sep estabamos a 3500 y en poco más de un mes, se acerca a un 100% con volúmenes impresionantes.

Generalmente cuando hay incertidumbres en un valor...o token como es ahora BTC y sus bifurcaciones, el dinero suele ser cauteloso o incluso huir...sin embargo aquí sucede lo contrario.

Creo que es posible que muchos especuladores esperen hacer el negocio del siglo con BTC gold o similares...soy muy receloso, y no me fio...pero aquí cada día se aprende algo nuevo.

Suerte a todos, y paciencia...ahora toca altoin = culo dilatado


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (21 Oct 2017)

Llevo un tiempo sin aparecer, vengo aquí en un momento de crisis. Prácticamente todas mis posiciones caen a fuego y sangre.

BTC y su incipiente BTC Gold se están comiendo todo. Uno empieza a dudar incluso del criptouniverso, al ver que BTC, que es una de las tecnologías con menos prestaciones se está comiendo al resto.

Llevo holdeando ya algunas monedas en un -50% desde hace 5 meses, y si analizamos charts ha habido monedas que han tardado años en recuperarse y otras nunca lo han hecho, yo antes de vender perdiendo prefiero esperar a 2050 con el riesgo que todo este mundillo desaparezca. Paciencia y HOLD hermanos.


----------



## Gurney (21 Oct 2017)

Embrace yourself. Esperad el momento. El x30 está ahí fuera (el -90% también :8


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (21 Oct 2017)

Creéis que hasta que pase lo del Bgold y demás la tendencia seguirá asi? al menos por lo que comentabais por arriba..asi no hay quien se atreva a comprar NADA, no me la juego.

Esto es peor que el Risk.


----------



## paketazo (21 Oct 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Creéis que hasta que pase lo del Bgold y demás la tendencia seguirá asi? al menos por lo que comentabais por arriba..asi no hay quien se atreva a comprar NADA, no me la juego.
> 
> Esto es peor que el Risk.



Yo no sé lo que pasará, ojalá lo supiera, pues sabiendolo, en una semana te retiras a las cayman.

Las situaciones más plausibles que veo es que BTC alcance en fecha de fork un precio por encima de los 7000$ si sigue la tracción y no se amilana a la de ¡ya!

Aquí es dónde se produce la "bifurcación" cerebral en el especulador:

- ¿tengo BTC o tengo $/€?

Si tengo BTC y veo que supera los 7000$ quizá sería momento de buscar refugio ante el fork y una posible bajada.

¿dónde me meto?

a) - Fiat/USDT (un %, ya que nunca se cambia todo)

b)- Busco las alts del top 10 que más hayan sufrido ene sta escalada BTC meto un % de mis BTC sobre los que me siento muy agusto)


El mercado ve como BTC baja/estanca mientras las alts recuperan terreno.

¿se produce FOMO y la verticalidad de las subidas en las alts es bestial?

Sinceramente, no lo creo, creo que si BTC pierde valor en $, el resto de alts, pueden ganar valor respecto BTC, pero perderlo frente al $ dependiendo de la bajada de BTC.


Todo esto pasa por que BTC vaya a dónde se le intuye en el cortísimo plazo y ante esa bifurcación.

Lo que más temo, y espero no suceda, es que tras esta escalada de BTC, se produzca una bajada en goteo constante que pueda durar muchos meses, o incluso algo más...en este caso, la protección la daría el fiat/USTD, pero para un especulador, la paciencia y el dinero en el exchanger son mala combinación.


Dificil papeleta, pero quién la acierte e invierta unos 50K en el próximo movimiento, ya sea largo o corto, puede que en unos años se pueda retirar.

Un saludo.


----------



## Esse est deus (21 Oct 2017)

Vuelta la burra al trigo. Sigues en reflexiones del 2011, 2012. Vas con un lustro de retraso.

Si hay colapso actual tu oro me importa una mierda, no te daré un trozo menudo de mi pan por una tonelada de oro tuya. 

Los mortales no conocemos el futuro, salvo los teurgos y demiurgos. 

Es casi seguro que vamos hacia el colapso, lo comparto, por eso me importa nada tu oro ni los dogmas históricos, son solo eso, dogmas en la degenerada conciencia de esta civilización. Mientras tanto la música suena y todo gira, en renovación constante y con los lastres del pasado. 

Criptolandia es desde 2009, cuando todavía no sabíamos que habíamos encontrado otro continente, una de las dos siguientes cosas: o una macroburbuja inmensa capaz de absorber la anterior (QE, mercados secundarios, que a su vez absorbieron la inmobiliaria, que a su vez absorbió la .com, que a su vez absorbió otra inmobiliaria menor, etc, asi desde los 70 y en crecimiento constante) o bien es una revolución programada y dirigida, pensada para evitar el colapso y reiniciar el sistema de forma distinta a la tradicional: guerra (otra cosa es que lo logre ya que el imperio del centro parece no contenerse). 

Si es lo primero, es nadar hacia el abismo. Si es lo segundo solo ha empezado.

Tú decides. 

Eres demasiado cerebral y por tanto consevador para no temer al algoritmo y siempre te vas a aferrar a lo que conoces o conocieron tus ancestros. La mente concreta es un rodillo que se aplasta a sí mismo con su propia experiencia, ve lo que llega, no como es, sino en función de lo que ya conoce. 

Si es una burbuja, como crees y creen muchos, tienes dos opciones, echarle huevos y ganar pasta arriesgando, lo cual te apetece porque tu pensamiento pivota sobre fiat y lucro, pues no entiendes el ecosistema cripto por si mismo sino como incursión del fiat, pero por otra parte te descoloca, los exchanges y esas gaitas que amenazan tus incursiones, pero sobre todo que suba contra toda "lógica", mientras tu esperas que baje para recomprar como lo que viene sucediendo en los tres siglos pasados. Esto desconcierta porque el populacho todavía no está por aquí, están los señores del fiat, los amos del oro, y no parece que les de mucho miedo los exchanges, señores del todo el planeta. 
Si no le echas huevos, pues entonces observa en silencio y con palomitas el espectáculo mientras preparas tu gran owned. 

Tengo algún conocido con mucho (mucho) algoritmo que después de mucho tiempo de sufrir dejó de estar en la eterna duda, decidió dejar de valorar los bitcoins por fiat y espera que todo sea cripto finalmente. Claro, gana mucho fíat profesionalmente mientras espera y eso digamos que hace dulce la espera. 

El camino ganador es el que ya ha elegido la actual élite fiat, pero todavía el populacho no sabemos qué se ha elegido, si una burbuja o un cambio civilizatorio en materia de transacciones económicas. Lo segundo parece bastante más NWO, lo primero se viene repitiendo desde Nixon y antes de la WWI y antes y antes, desde que se inventó el dinero deuda. 

Mientras tanto los inuit llevan insistiendo varios años con que el eje de la Tierra sigue desplazándose.

youtube.com/watch?v=RNhK67GftDk



clapham2 dijo:


> Shabbat Shalom
> 
> El clapham se pone serio . Hablemos de bitcoin ..
> El clapham se pregunta ( y se responde ) si un bitcoin a 6000 $ , o un cuadro de Francis Bacon a 142 millones de $ habria sido posible
> ...


----------



## Orooo (21 Oct 2017)

Clapham lo tuyo ya ha pasado a "flood" 

Lo gracioso es que de aqui a un par de meses volveras a decir que las criptos son la crema y los metales merde 

Los que creen en ellas seguiran con ellas, los que no creen pasaran de ellas y los que estan indecisos seguiran estudiandolas.


----------



## davitin (22 Oct 2017)

Bittrex caída.


----------



## HAL 9000 (22 Oct 2017)

Hace un rato he entrado en mi cuenta de Bittrex con el ánimo de convertir a Eth mis ripple, neo, dash y waves para enviarlos al etherwallet por prudencia al leeros a varios que no habíais podido logearos.

He entrado sin problemas a mi cuenta pero aún así he seguido el plan de evasión.

Tras ejecutar las ventas, he ido a actualizar el monedero para comprobar el total de eth y, tócate los cojones que el resultado de esas transacciones no aparecen en mi monedero.

Además de cagarme en la puta, ¿puedo hacer algo más?

Saludos y gracias


----------



## paketazo (22 Oct 2017)

HAL 9000 dijo:


> Hace un rato he entrado en mi cuenta de Bittrex con el ánimo de convertir a Eth mis ripple, neo, dash y waves para enviarlos al etherwallet por prudencia al leeros a varios que no habíais podido logearos.
> 
> He entrado sin problemas a mi cuenta pero aún así he seguido el plan de evasión.
> 
> ...




Quieres decir que el saldo aparece en blanco? , o aparece el saldo de las coins que tenias sin darte la opción de venderlas?

Hace tiempo que no hago nada en ese exchanger, pero creo recordar que las ventas se ejecutaban rápido, y los saldos aparecian reflejados en la altcoin que tuvieras y en $ de manera inmediata.

Espero que sea un bug sin importancia y que vuelva a la normalidad, de lo contrario podríamos estar ante algo grave.

Espero que no sea nada, y es por lo que apostaría.

Un saludo


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (22 Oct 2017)

Bitfinex‏Cuenta verificada 
@bitfinex
Seguir Seguir a @bitfinex
Más
Margin trading has now been enabled for $ETP against USD, BTC & ETH.

@mvs_org


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (23 Oct 2017)

El hardfork del hardfork: Bitcoin Cash se actualizará en noviembre | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas


----------



## Divad (23 Oct 2017)

ETH WATERLOO: BRIEF OVERVIEW 

http://inbusiness.ae/2017/10/22/dubai-hosts-first-ever-graduation-ethereum-blockchain-developers/

Será bankex la que reemplazará a las exchanges? 8:


----------



## bmbnct (23 Oct 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> El hardfork del hardfork: Bitcoin Cash se actualizará en noviembre | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas



Todos a comprar BBC que seguro que se revaloriza para conseguir los BCC-bis. 
Menuda broma.


----------



## Carlos T. (23 Oct 2017)

*¿Qué es Oyster Web Storage?*

La tecnología blockchain y las ICO están siendo el dúo dinámico de la explosión de las start ups de estos días. El caso sobre el cual conversaremos en este post trata de un emprendimiento del sector del marketing cuya interesante solución basada en tecnología blockchain explicaremos: Oyster.

Oyster plantea que, en el sector de marketing digital, los editores de contenido creativo están sufriendo debido a la llegada de los bloqueadores de anuncios y una indiferencia general a lo que los anuncios tienen para ofrecer al público. Los anuncios siempre han sido una propuesta fundamentalmente débil porque son intrusivos, tangenciales, invasivos a la privacidad y distraen de la limpieza de un sitio web.

Continuar leyendo...


----------



## tio_argyle (23 Oct 2017)

GameCredits‏ @gamecredits 21 minHace 21 minutos

It's official - GameCredits has partnered with @unity3d ! 
#cryptocurrency #gaming $GAME $MGO


----------



## Claudius (23 Oct 2017)

bmbnct dijo:


> Todos a comprar BBC que seguro que se revaloriza para conseguir los BCC-bis.
> Menuda broma.



Ether tenía sus ICOs y btc tiene a su Banco Central Bitcoinero que imprime bitcoin, tenemos los billetes de 6000, los billetes de 300 y próximamente nuevos billetes.
Es alucinante el matiz que está tomando esto y a dónde puede desembocar la codicia.


----------



## Carlos T. (23 Oct 2017)

*Smartphone Librem 5 de Purism integra a Monero*

La empresa Purism, un fabricante de hardware y software centrado en la privacidad, anunció recientemente que integrará a Monero en su nuevo Smartphone, el Librem 5.

El teléfono inteligente Librem 5 es un producto de una campaña de crowdfunding, que ha recaudado más de $ 1.5 millones, para construir un dispositivo basado en software de código abierto, que no rastrea usuarios o socava su privacidad y permite a las personas escapar de las garras de Apple y Google.

Con el nuevo teléfono los usuarios podrán beneficiarse de las llamadas encriptadas que ocultarán su número de teléfono, tendrán mensajes de texto encriptados y también la posibilidad de configurar VPN para la navegación web.

Continuar leyendo...


----------



## Claudius (23 Oct 2017)

Lo que se dice dar el pelotazo con números es demoledor.







Y como este muchos, y los que quedan por llegar. Buena caza!


----------



## Carlos T. (23 Oct 2017)

*Group-IB: Cryptomonedas y los piratas informáticos*

En lo que va de año hemos visto cómo la ciberdelincuencia ha tomado auge procurando ampararse en las prestaciones de anonimato de las criptomonedas, además de ataques a servicios de criptodivisas que han significado pérdidas millonarias.

Group-IB es uno de los líderes mundiales en la prevención e investigación de delitos de alta tecnología y fraude en línea y el primer proveedor ruso de soluciones de inteligencia de amenazas incluidas en los informes de Gartner, Forrester e IDC. Es un miembro permanente del Foro Económico Mundial. Además, Group-IB tiene el laboratorio de criminalística más grande de Europa del Este.

Continuar leyendo...


----------



## p_pin (23 Oct 2017)

bmbnct dijo:


> Todos a comprar BBC que seguro que se revaloriza para conseguir los BCC-bis.
> Menuda broma.



El probable fork de bcc no es para hacer otra nueva cadena, si no para hacer una actualización, no va a haber otro bcashII (al menos eso es lo que dicen)

La actualización tiene que ver con la dificultad de minado y el parche que aplicaron en Agosto en el fork


----------



## tixel (23 Oct 2017)

¿Pero aun hay gente q no sabe q un hard fork no implica una nueva cadena? Como os han comido la cabeza los de core/blocksteam

---------- Post added 23-oct-2017 at 16:50 ----------




clapham2 dijo:


> El Algoritmo solo tiene valor si lo vendes .
> Que comprastes 10 bulbos a 95 $ y ahora " valen " 6000 $ pues oye ...
> chapeau por ti ...Aleluya ...pero hasta que no conviertas ese Algoritmo en fiat
> y ese fiat ( que esta en el banco ) lo hayas convertido en cash
> ...



Es una burrada decir q el 90 de la subida fue en el ultimo año y medio. Pasar de 600 a 6000 es lo mismo q pasar de 60 a 600 o de 6 a 60 o de 0,6 a 6 y esto ya se habia dado hace años varias veces.


----------



## paketazo (23 Oct 2017)

A mi lo que me gustaría saber es la cartera actual de R. Ver, y saber cuantos BTC ha cambiado por BCH y viceversa.

Aqui todos hablan mucho, pero no sabemos si nos vacilan o realmente se creen lo que escriben en las redes sociales.

Me da que entre él y el chino de LTC mienten más que hablan, pero el poker es así.

Parece que se va frenando algo la sangre...a ver si se tranquilizan las aguas.

Un saludo


----------



## juli (23 Oct 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Aqui todos hablan mucho, pero no sabemos si nos vacilan o realmente se creen lo que escriben en las redes sociales.
> 
> Me da que entre él y el chino de LTC mienten más que hablan, pero el poker es así.



"Santino...mai lasciare che qualcuno di fuori della famiglia sappiate cosa stai pensando"


----------



## HAL 9000 (23 Oct 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Quieres decir que el saldo aparece en blanco? , o aparece el saldo de las coins que tenias sin darte la opción de venderlas?
> 
> Hace tiempo que no hago nada en ese exchanger, pero creo recordar que las ventas se ejecutaban rápido, y los saldos aparecian reflejados en la altcoin que tuvieras y en $ de manera inmediata.
> 
> ...



Al final se arregló la cosa.

Tardó como unas dos horas en aparecerme en la wallet el resultado de las ventas (al principio desaparecía el saldo de la coin vendida a cambio de ETH pero el saldo de ETH no aumentaba), pero al final apareció... no sé cuánto de habitual tiene pero lo que sí me ha servido es para aprender que no debo dejar en mano ajena ni el sudor de la mía propia.

De momento dejaré mis coins en la fresquera de etherwallet... hasta que llegue el día de vender (no hay prisa). Lo que sí tendré que saber llegado el momento es cómo evitar que pasen por mano ajena (exchanges) MIS algoritmos etéreos para transformarlos en bienes tangibles -tierras, oro, latunes, yates...-


----------



## Polo_00 (23 Oct 2017)

Buenas, se que esto son criptodivisas...pero me ha parecido interesante poner este enlace sobre lo que opinan de las ICOS en el economista:

El lobo de Wall Street dice que las ICO, el lado más peligroso de las monedas digitales, son "la mayor estafa" - elEconomista.es


----------



## paketazo (23 Oct 2017)

Polo_05 dijo:


> Buenas, se que esto son criptodivisas...pero me ha parecido interesante poner este enlace sobre lo que opinan de las ICOS en el economista:
> 
> El lobo de Wall Street dice que las ICO, el lado más peligroso de las monedas digitales, son "la mayor estafa" - elEconomista.es



Nada nuevo bajo el sol...

Las estafas existen desde que hay hombres con ganas de vivir del trabjo de otros.

No tengo dudas de que tras muchas ICOs lo único que hay es bombo, platillo, y timadores.


¿quién sería tan tonto de no aprovechar la ola y sacar su propio token basado en "quemasda", y recudar para su cuenta de "financiación del proyecto" 10 milloncejos de $ que usará para autopagarse la nómima del duro trabajo que le esperará los próximos años.

De todos modos, si lo analizamos de modo global, ¿que es más estafa?...una ICO que promete usarse como método de pago internacional en clinicas dentales...¿o una divisa pongamos por ejemplo "bolivar" que ha arruinado a millones de ciudadanos con el beneplacito de un estado?

Divisas de esas podría poner unas cuantas, y a largo plazo lo serán todas.


Creo que un alto % de la gente que se ha tirado últimamente a este mundillo lo hace en plan "ludópata"...como sucedio en la época de las ".com"...en las burbujas inmobiliarias, en la fiebre del oro...tulipanes...etc


El ser humano adora el dinero fácil, ya sea jugando a la lotería, apostando en un partido, en el bingo, la bolsa, o en la nueva moda de las ICOs...

¿que diferencia hay en intentar ganar dinero comprando 1000 ethereum a 1$ o comprar 1000$ de lotería de navidad?

Pues que a toro pasado todos sabemos que número de navidad ha salido y que ETh ahora vale 300$...y esto genera un FOMO que es inevitable para los humanos con adrenalina especuladora (bots y sus programadores incluidos...así como fondos de capital riesgo...)

Si el objetivo es especular y ganar dinero...pues tónto el último...si buscamos una nueva era que iguale las posibilidades de los seres humanos, el último será beneficiario de todo lo anterior.

Un saludo


os dejo un par de capturas de pantalla (Dash):

la primera de febrero de este año, y la otra de hoy mismo:

16022017 


23102017 

Solo con que siga la progresión firmo...el resto llegará solo.


----------



## Claudius (24 Oct 2017)

Polo_05 dijo:


> El lobo de Wall Street dice que las ICO, el lado más peligroso de las monedas digitales, son "la mayor estafa" - elEconomista.es



Es bastante demagógico.

Hace 5 años, querías montar un triste bar y tenías que ir a un banco con un plan de empresa y muchos números, y convencer al bankero para demostrarle que lo que te presta, una gran inversión para el si le devuelves el crédito, aún corriendo el con el riesgo iba a tener un buen ROI.

Luego apareció el crowfunding, quitando protagonismo a la banca pero sin ser una amenaza.

Hoy, la figura del bankero (poder) con estas 'nuevas tecnologías' de financiación basadas en blockchain queda fuera.

Bitcoin regó Ethereum, ya que en su ICO se compraron con estos y eth está regando muchos proyectos con sus sub-token.

El dinero se puede ir a un proyecto en minutos. Existe la posibilidad de un gran fraude? No nos quepa la menor duda, pero se puede evitar con un margen regulatorio favorable al emprendimiento, para reducir los actores fraudulentos. 

Si nos damos cuenta, mucho se ha hablado de prohibir las cryptos por los estados y bla bla 9 años desde el nacimiento de Bitcoin y a las ICO con el boom de este verano ¡¡ni un año!! se las está *atacando* prohibiéndolas en un gran % de zonas geográficas, y dónde se regulan no está siendo muy favorable curioso... verdad?

Luego les gusta llenarse la boca de palabras como fomentar el emprendimiento , y sencillamente se hace eso porque el neo-dinero crypto puede financiar emprendimientos que pueden no ser favorables a intereses oligárquicos, que de otra forma se podrían bloquear.

Las ICO se están enfocando mucho en sacar sub-proyectos blockchain, pero ¡eh! quien te dice a ti que no se pueda usar los token que ya sabemos todos que funcionan como acciones empresariales, para montar por ejemplo ese ya no tan triste bar pero sencillamente siendo disruptivo, ya que:
a) Acepta todas las cryptos como forma de pago
b) En su local se hace seminarios de trading con monitores, campeonatos, etc.
c) En una ciudad que sea muy internacional un Bcn o Mad.

Los usuarios de crypto son personas con un poder adquisitivo 'alto' deseoso de ser gastado...

El difunto proyecto del DAO iba por ahí, ser un sistema de financiación de proyectos entre otras cosas, si no hubiera sido hackeado el contrato.., y de esas cenizas tenemos el panorama actual.


----------



## Divad (24 Oct 2017)

Truñaco que la va a liar parda? 8:
Aion (AION) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap



Spoiler



Entro en modo especulativo para comprar barato y programar la venta a una locura por si llega en algún momento, sino saltaré a otra chapa con beneficios. Si cae al foso aparcada se quedará hasta que le vuelva el riego :XX:




---------- Post added 24-oct-2017 at 05:17 ----------

La empresa encargada de educar para promocionar la chapa de turno es la siguiente:
https://www.linkedin.com/company/10814698/

Seguramente habrán más, pero bueno, la familia ETH está en plena expansión...

EDIT: Las TX llegan igual con 1 de gas


----------



## plus ultra (24 Oct 2017)

Buenos dias 

Tras un mes completo apartado del mundo cripto (voluntariamente) por completo,ayer regrese y aunque solo he pasado por encima para ver como andaba el mundillo, ya me planteo otra estrategia a seguir.

Tengo claro que ya el momento de los pelotazos ha pasado salvo casos puntuales no volveremos a tener un por x5 x10 en 5 coin en una semana,como he tenido la suerte de ver y disfrutar.

Valla mes coji para "descansar" mi cartera destinada a medio-corto plazo a bajado un 35%,aunque gracias a la cotizacion de BTC respecto a su valor en € tengo practicamente lo mismo.

Aun no estoy tan al dia para completar una correcta distribucion pero ahora mismo empiezo a distribuir mi cartera la cual tengo intencion en principio de dejar en:

40% BTC
15% ETH
15% XMR
15% DASH
5% PIVX
10% resto de alt

El 10% de alt lo tengo claro no espero que sean para buscar el proximo BTC sino para tradear y conseguir mas satoshis y tantear diferentes proyectos.


----------



## Carlos T. (24 Oct 2017)

*¿Qué es Cryptocribs?*

El sector de viajes está siendo uno de los más destacados en la adopción de soluciones blockchain y criptomonedas. CryptoCribs es un startup de blockchain que combina la naturaleza punto a punto de la economía compartida con las criptomonedas descentralizadas para crear el primer sistema de alquiler electrónico a corto plazo puramente de igual a igual que permitiría que los pagos de alquiler se envíen directamente desde una parte a otra sin pasar por intermediarios financieros y reputacionales.

CryptoCribs tiene la misión de liberar los mercados de alquiler, potenciar a las personas y construir una comunidad fuerte. Fundamentalmente, CryptoCribs quiere crear una plataforma descentralizada que mejore los viajes modernos al centrarse en la privacidad, la desintermediación financiera y el uso de tecnología confiable.

Continuar leyendo...


----------



## michinato (24 Oct 2017)

plus ultra dijo:


> [...]
> Valla mes coji para "descansar" mi cartera destinada a medio-corto plazo a bajado un 35%,aunque gracias a la cotizacion de BTC respecto a su valor en € tengo practicamente lo mismo.
> [...]



Estas últimas semanas esa ha sido la tónica general, el valor del portfolio en € se mantenía, pero su valor en BTC se iba reduciendo de forma significativa.

Por mi parte, soy incapaz de acertar los momentos adecuados para cambiar de BTC a ALT y viceversa, y en cualquier caso, mi estrategia siempre ha sido holdear (el 95% lo tengo en proyectos en los que confío bastante, y solo he metido un 5% en criptos que serían más bien especulativas por si suena la flauta).


----------



## enunrom (24 Oct 2017)

Hola a todos!!!!
Bittrex acaba de habilitarme la cuenta de nuevo.
No os podéis imaginar lo contento que estoy.
Muchas gracias también para quienes se pusieron en contacto conmigo a través de MD interesandose y preocupandose por mi situación. Aquí tienen a un amigo.
Al parecer, y según me contestaron, el problema se ha debido al enorme crecimiento del exchange y al problema de verificación de los documentos.
Lo dicho, muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## Kondarra (24 Oct 2017)

Me vais a perdonar pero llevo en "retiro espiritual" de este mundo unos meses, lo necesitaba. Sigo teniendo mi inversión (no puedo perder, en todo caso dejar de ganar). 
¿Qué alts están en la picota teniendo en cuenta que desconecté en julio?


----------



## paketazo (24 Oct 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Me vais a perdonar pero llevo en "retiro espiritual" de este mundo unos meses, lo necesitaba. Sigo teniendo mi inversión (no puedo perder, en todo caso dejar de ganar).
> ¿Qué alts están en la picota teniendo en cuenta que desconecté en julio?



Parece ser que esto es lo más nuevo:

Bitcoin Gold (BTG) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap

En cuanto al retiro temporal, ya te digo yo que si has escogido bien las "chapas" es lo mejor que se puede hacer.

Un saludo


----------



## Kondarra (24 Oct 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Parece ser que esto es lo más nuevo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Muchas gracias señor, me alegra verte por aquí. La verdad es que me saturé. Me absorbió este mundo y me quemé. He querido tomar cierta distancia, al menos por un tiempo. Lo miro de reojo.


----------



## Claudius (24 Oct 2017)

Dash, expandiéndose en la tierra del sol naciente.
Wirex-SBI Joint Venture to Bring Dash Debit Cards to Japan - Dash Force News


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (25 Oct 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Me vais a perdonar pero llevo en "retiro espiritual" de este mundo unos meses, lo necesitaba. Sigo teniendo mi inversión (no puedo perder, en todo caso dejar de ganar).
> ¿Qué alts están en la picota teniendo en cuenta que desconecté en julio?



Bienvenido de nuevo

saludos.


----------



## Divad (25 Oct 2017)

Desconozco la fiesta que tienen montada en Rupee, el 10 de Noviembre salen a la luz. Lo quieren hacer antes que lo haga China y Rusia.

Rupee Blockchain

Por si alguien se quiere subir a pescar :rolleye:


----------



## Carlos T. (25 Oct 2017)

*Boosteroid: más que servicios en la nube*

En esta oportunidad conversaremos acerca de un proyecto cuya ICO se encuentra activa, y cuya propuesta de servicios en la nube no podemos dejar pasar desapercibida: Boosteroid. Ciertamente plantean como problema a solucionar el acceso continuo a los recursos modernos que a su vez facilitarán y acelerarán las soluciones de los problemas mundiales, todo mediante procesos que se lleven a cabo en todo el mundo y en línea. La respuesta a esta pregunta está oculta en el uso de las tecnologías de computación en la nube, la cual cada día crece en adeptos y cuya expansión es indiscutible.

La computación en la nube es un modelo de acceso de red a recursos informáticos configurables que puede proporcionarse y liberarse fácilmente con costos operativos mínimos, y con enormes ventajas funcionales. En este sentido existen dos tipos de nubes principales: públicas y privadas. La nube pública se utiliza para el acceso gratuito de una gran audiencia, mientras que la privada es utilizada por una organización que incluye varios consumidores, pudiendo ser ese acceso pago o gratuito.

Continuar leyendo...


----------



## haruki murakami (25 Oct 2017)

Ethereum Gold....esta cogiendo muyy buena acogida...700k marketcap...pero se hacen transacciones por $2 millones en este momento. En 4 dias ya lleva un 12X.
Prometen ser legales ante los gobiernos del mundo...estan en 2 Exchanges. Etherdelta y Coinexchange, este ultimo es donde mas se mueve el volumen de transacciones.

Saludos desde Colombia

Edito: No tiene white paper...asi que por ahora es un whisful thinking tremendo!


----------



## Divad (25 Oct 2017)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Ethereum Gold....esta cogiendo muyy buena acogida...700k marketcap...pero se hacen transacciones por $2 millones en este momento. En 4 dias ya lleva un 12X.
> Prometen ser legales ante los gobiernos del mundo...estan en 2 Exchanges. Etherdelta y Coinexchange, este ultimo es donde mas se mueve el volumen de transacciones.
> 
> Saludos desde Colombia
> ...



Lleva una subida de 964%, habría sido divertido subirse nada más salir y recoger ahora beneficios ::


----------



## bmbnct (25 Oct 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Parece ser que esto es lo más nuevo:
> 
> Bitcoin Gold (BTG) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap
> 
> ...



Lo más nuevo es esto...

Agarraros....

Bitcoin Silver. Nuevo fork en Diciembre.

Bitcoin Silver Wants to


----------



## orbeo (25 Oct 2017)

bmbnct dijo:


> Lo más nuevo es esto...
> 
> Agarraros....
> 
> ...



Y el x2 de noviembre


----------



## paketazo (25 Oct 2017)

bmbnct dijo:


> Lo más nuevo es esto...
> 
> Agarraros....
> 
> ...



Viendo todo el tinglado que se están montando a cuenta de BTC, cada día me siento más agusto sobre mis Dash...ahora van y mañana la cagan. ::

Todo esto de sacar de la original más y más cadenas creo que perjudica la imagen de este sistema...cuando conocí BTC tenía un límite de tokens para ser minados...y los sigue teniendo, pero todas estas paralelas que están partiendo de la moneda madre, van a dar la impresión a los más profanos que es otro modo de inflación hasta el infinito.


Un saludo


----------



## El Viejito (25 Oct 2017)

LLevo tiempo sin pasar por aquí, ethereum gold ha sido un buen pellizco, mi detector cabalístico ahora apunta hacia TRIG, se vienen cosas grandes, suerte a todos los goyim que entren sin comprender los sefirot.


----------



## paketazo (25 Oct 2017)

El Viejito dijo:


> LLevo tiempo sin pasar por aquí, ethereum gold ha sido un buen pellizco, mi detector cabalístico ahora apunta hacia TRIG, se vienen cosas grandes, suerte a todos los goyim que entren sin comprender los sefirot.



Si no fuera por que solo se comercia en bittrex me lo pensaba, pero estos "pájaros" directa o indirectamente, se dedican a bombear monedas que tienen bajo su control día tras día, y luego goteo a la baja y pillados por meses.

Suerte con ello, un saludo.


----------



## bmbnct (25 Oct 2017)

Bitcoin Platinium:

Bitcoin Platinum - Make Bitcoin Decentralized Again


----------



## Bucanero (25 Oct 2017)

Muy buenas a todos. Yo de momento voy sacando de las exchanges todo lo que puedo a mis wallets y dentro de un tiempo Dios dirá. Por lo demas no voy a entrar en nada nuevo y por un tiempo me voy a estar quieto que creo me va mejor. Suerte a todos y os sigo leyendo. Gracias por los aportes de todos.


----------



## El Viejito (25 Oct 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Si no fuera por que solo se comercia en bittrex me lo pensaba, pero estos "pájaros" directa o indirectamente, se dedican a bombear monedas que tienen bajo su control día tras día, y luego goteo a la baja y pillados por meses.
> 
> Suerte con ello, un saludo.



Gracias, TRIG la esta pumpeando un grupo de whales de unos 100btc, y no la han elegido por casualidad,se vienen grandes noticias estos dias.


----------



## jorgitonew (26 Oct 2017)

qué sabéis de pivx?? alguna novedad interesante respecto a zerocoin y planes de futuro??


----------



## Carlos T. (26 Oct 2017)

*Y llegó Bitcoin Gold*

El debate sobre la escalada de Bitcoin está lejos de calmarse, y menos cuando ya se ha concretado una nueva bifurcación, como lo es la de Bitcoin Gold. Hemos visto los debates más intensos en cuanto a la escalabilidad de Bitcoin en 2017. Durante todo el año, los compradores, constructores y mineros se involucraron en un debate duro e importante sobre cómo escalar Bitcoin para hacer frente al creciente volumen de compradores y transacciones. El 1 de agosto de 2017 se llevó a cabo la adopción de nuevos protocolos que requerían un “hard fork“. El resultado fue una división de la red en dos entidades; la criptomoneda de bitcoin estándar – BTC – y bitcoin cash – BCH.

Ahora, tenemos una nueva división. Después de la altura del bloque 491407, la cadena de bloques Bitcoin experimentó un hard fork, y una vez más, dio a luz a una nueva moneda digital llamada Bitcoin Gold (BTG).

Continuar leyendo...


----------



## michinato (26 Oct 2017)

jorgitonew dijo:


> qué sabéis de pivx?? alguna novedad interesante respecto a zerocoin y planes de futuro??




Llevo un poco desconectado pero más o menos este sería el resumen de lo que me he enterado en un rato de lectura, hay que tener en cuenta que no le he dedicado mucho tiempo últimamente, y se me pueden escapar cosas.

La primera versión del protocolo que sacaron que implementaba zerocoin tenia algunos bugs, que se intentaron resolver en una nueva release, pero seguía habiendo fallos, por lo que sacaron otra, otra y otra. La última por el momento es la 3.0.4rc3, hay que tener en cuenta que es una "Release Candidate" si no hay más fallos deberían sacar ya una versión oficial.

Con tantos cambios de versiones ahora mismo hay una gran disparidad de clientes, la red está fragmentada y no es muy estable, esto se debería ir solucionando según los usuarios se actualicen a la última versión.

También debido a toda esta inestabilidad, ha habido problemas con las retiradas e ingresos en Bittrex. Me imagino que hasta que no haya una versión definitiva y estable, entiendo que el Exchange no querrá correr riesgos y no permitirá sacar o meter PIVX.


La prioridad número 1 de los desarrolladores ahora mismo es dejar un wallet estable. Una vez conseguido, los planes de futuros por los que preguntabas siguen siendo los mismos que estaban en el roadmap: Road Map | PIVX


Ya en el ámbito personal, yo por mi parte, no actualicé mi wallet con la versiónde zerocoin, de lo cual me alegro, porque aunque he perdido las recompensas desde entonces, visto el caos que ha habido, ha sido mejor haberme quedado como estaba.


Las cagadas de los desarrolladores en las ultimas actualizaciones pueden parecer tremendas, pero ¿realmente son tan relevantes? Ha habido fallos bastante más gordos en otras criptomonedas del top, que se detectaron, se solucionaron y al final salvo el bache momentáneo en la cotización, como si no hubiera pasado nada. A mi me da mucha más información el ver un momento de crisis como este y la respuesta del equipo, así que diría que estos test de stress pueden ser hasta buenos (siempre que no sea un bug catastrófico que se cargue completamente el protocolo).


Todavía tengo mis PIVX, no tengo intención de venderlos y creo que aun tienen la posibilidad de subir. Pero hay que tener en cuenta que no es una gran parte de mi portfolio, por lo que me puedo permitir esta apuesta, si mi situación fuese otra es posible que me lo replantese.



Por mi parte, los mayores riesgos que le veo a PIVX ahora mismo son 2:

El gran riesgo es algo que juli llama "algoritmo caníbal de Nakamoto", no debemos olvidar que siempre va a estar ahí la espada de Damocles y que BTC se puede comer el 90-95% de ALTs. ¿Sucederá? No sabemos. En el caso de que suceda, ¿PIVX sobreviviría? Probablemente no, pero ojo, puede parecer que PIVX ha bajado mucho frente a BTC durante las últimas semanas, pero si comparamos con la debacle que han tenido otras alts, realmente no ha sido para tanto. Todas estas semanas que quedan hasta el fork de BTC / B2X creo que nos van a dar una muy buena pista de como se pueden desarrollar los acontecimientos futuros.
El segundo problema que le veo a PIVX es que me gustaría que se negociase en más exchanges "importantes". Solo en Bittrex tiene un volumen medianamente decente, pero incluso a veces el volumen es raquítico para una coin del top 30.

PD: La distribución es una mierda, pero eso no lo veo tanto como un riesgo. Ya sabemos que en este juego somos los peces pequeños, otros se enriquecerán mucho y nosotros con nuestro mísero volumen nos intentamos pegar al barco que más nos convenga.


----------



## juli (26 Oct 2017)

Lo de PIVX tiene mucha tela aún. En apariencia , y no una apariencia epidérmica, pues mi tiempo e interés le dedico, estos 2 últimos días están clarificando bastante las posiciones y además, en buena dirección. Pero ésto hay que cogerlo con pinzas, pues ha habido más cosmética de la debida en muchos aspectos y entiendo que no tomar nota de ello no es lo propio. Cuando se defina una salida masticable, que podría no estar lejos ,ya tocará destripar mucho paripé y mucho verso en rima.

Ahora mismo, yo diría a los interesados lo mismo que solté en el minuto 1 : Actualizaciones , las justas y necesarias y contrastadas en la medida de lo posible en los canales informativos idóneos - que no tienen porqué ser los más oficiales-.PArece que las 2 últimas versiones de la wallet, muy relacionadas y cercanas en el tiempo, han cumplido con un par de puntos clave...y ello acarrearía una wallet bastante "definitiva" en cuanto a las 2 ó 3 cuestiones técnicas de verdadera enjundia en todo este percal. Pero mucho ojo , que un giro de 180º no sería novedad alguna.

Así que, mientras se pueda , nada de actualizaciones, staking, ni transacciones, wallets cerradas y espera por una debidamente beatificada por la cúpula oficial de PIVX ...que , si no salen marrones en uno o dos días , debería estar al caer...cosa que hace unos días sonaba casi a quimera.

@michinato : El zerocoin activo sería un status de absoluto ensueño , yo personalmente vería a PIVX como una coin de total referencia en ese caso y diría que hasta con entidad suficiente para funcionar al margen de condicionantes generales. Aunque ahora mismo, hasta verlo operativo, pensar en ello es una chorrada.
Palomitas púrpura.


----------



## Divad (27 Oct 2017)

Me he encontrado la cadena de supermercados y farmacia 
Amber (AMB) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap
Ambrosus - Trusted Quality of Food & Medicine

Link directo a etherdelta (no está en la lista :
Just a moment...

Últimamente estoy entrando en mierdas recién incorporadas en criptolandia por si van sonando la flauta ::


----------



## Divad (27 Oct 2017)

Ahora solo falta que venga el listo a regar la ficha y todos a llevarse su tajada ::

precio / cantidad / beneficio en ETH





Just a moment...

Con menos me conformo y así me aseguro el plato ::


----------



## bmbnct (27 Oct 2017)

Con tanto Fork de BTC y esto que viene en Enero: What is Rootstock | CryptoCompare.com

Las alts van a estar en un segundo plano por lo menos hasta febrero, marzo. 
Sobrevivirán las que sean capaces de aguantar el chaparrón (muchas están en soportes importantes), pero a las nuevas ni con un palo.

Los futuros del fork de Segwit2X ya están por los 1000$: SegWit2x [Futures] (B2X) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap


----------



## Claudius (27 Oct 2017)

bmbnct dijo:


> Con tanto Fork de BTC y esto que viene en Enero: What is Rootstock | CryptoCompare.com



El asunto será el coste de esos contratos en btc vs eth, si btc fue el primero y esa ventaja la mantiene 'en lo suyo' eth también está en esa posición.


----------



## joselinhos (27 Oct 2017)

Alguna opinión acerca de Bonpay o del equipo que lo forman? No he visto que le hayan dado mucho bombo por ahi para el proyecto que tienen.


----------



## michinato (27 Oct 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> El asunto será el coste de esos contratos en btc vs eth, si btc fue el primero y esa ventaja la mantiene 'en lo suyo' eth también está en esa posición.



Además, da la impresión que la solución que han buscado para las sidechains/drivechains está un poco cogida con pinzas por la rigidez de BTC. 

Eso al menos me ha parecido al leer el post en el que explicaban el mecanismo para el 2way-peg (con mis limitaciones técnicas):
Sidechains, Drivechains, and RSK 2-Way peg Design


ETH ya permite contratos inteligentes de forma nativa, pero es que además su mecanismo para sidechains (plasma) estaría integrado en ETH de manera mucho más "orgánica".

Aquí una charla de Joseph Poon explicando plasma (avanzad el vídeo hasta 1 hora 36 minutos):

[youtube]B1QCm09BvP4[/youtube]
(está en inglés)


.


----------



## Carlos T. (27 Oct 2017)

*Nimiq: más que soluciones de pago*

Nimiq es el primer navegador descentralizado peer to peer basado en tecnología blockchain que se presenta como una tecnología blockchain de tercera generación diseñada para pagos entre iguales utilizando un protocolo de fuente abierta. Combina los aspectos técnicos de Bitcoin y Ethereum en una plataforma web innovadora.

Al habilitar la minería basada en navegador, la plataforma se desarrolló teniendo en cuenta el concepto de simplicidad. Dado que está basado en la web, los usuarios no necesitan descargar nada para acceder a la cadena de bloques o extraer los tokens de Nimiq.

Nimiq permite acuerdos peer to peer sin la interferencia de un tercero y reduce la tasa de barreras al establecer conectividad para desarrolladores, comerciantes y consumidores. Nimiq pudo resolver el aspecto de energía intensiva de la minería al habilitar un protocolo blockchain que funciona a través de un navegador web.

Continuar leyendo...


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (28 Oct 2017)

El protagonismo de BTC se esta comiendo los avances y evolución de los demás,la dictadura aplastante sin armonías ni raciocinios.


----------



## juli (28 Oct 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> El protagonismo de BTC se esta comiendo los avances y evolución de los demás,la dictadura aplastante sin armonías ni raciocinios.



Es el planteamiento caníbal de Nakamoto, maifrén. Jihan y su follón nos dieron un lapsus.

Hay receta : Blockchains que hagan cosas...en circuito cerrado. La verdad es que no sé cómo ETH no blinda su cascada a la voz de ya. Me extraña que no tengan algo en la recámara. De cualquier modo, la clave está en las LN / SC de Bitcoin. La tregua para intentar hacer algo y fidelizar comunidad es hasta que eso , y la cascada de ETH, chuten...con permiso de las pasarelas de Ripple y Dash, que también van a lo suyo.

Han sido un bajonazo las esperadas actualizaciones de ETH y Dash, que al final se han quedado en prórroga. Esa era una ventaja con la que se contaba en el stand by de aplicaciones para BTC y total que de otoño, nada. / No acabo de percibir si el Bizanzio de ETH procura ventajas palpables o es un mero paso intermedio /.

Por si a alguien dotado le apetece opinar, pintan de lo más interesante los tempos de BTC y sus APPs...y otra cosa que podría tener su miga : Los smart contracts apuntado hacia BTC valdrían / o adelantarían trabajo / para engancharlos a sus innumerables forks, convertidos en plataformas ya hoy en día ? Me refiero a que si "anidar" smart contracts en Dash o Litecoin, por ejemplo, requeriría una arquitectura integral y a medida, o los "puentes" programados para BTC dotarían a las aplicaciones/tokens si no de comunicación directa con este perfil de plataformas, de buena parte de trabajo hecho...


----------



## Claudius (28 Oct 2017)

michinato dijo:


> Además, da la impresión que la solución que han buscado para las sidechains/drivechains está un poco cogida con pinzas por la rigidez de BTC.
> 
> Eso al menos me ha parecido al leer el post en el que explicaban el mecanismo para el 2way-peg (con mis limitaciones técnicas):
> Sidechains, Drivechains, and RSK 2-Way peg Design
> ...



Lo que he mirado por encima me convence más eth, de momento (es palpable) no obstante va a primar el coste/contrato.

El fork de eth ha sido todo un éxito el precio/velocidad/gas ha bajado. Los TPS llevan sostenido 3-4 meses superando en cantidad a btc (se está usando más) y el dato: llevamos 'casi 2 meses' con el mundo ICO erc20 más sosegado por los ataques de los reguladores.
Cuando pase el segw2x (y no aparece otro) a lo mejor vemos una caída de 2000 pavos, que salpicaría y bien a las alt.


----------



## Carlos T. (28 Oct 2017)

*Google y Goldman Sachs entre los inversores más activos de Blockchain*

El precio de bitcoin sigue en una tendencia hacia el alza que luce bastante sólida, y ello nos obliga a considerar qué está ocurriendo. La seguridad en la cotización de un activo siempre viene dada por el valor que inversores hagan de ese activo. Por lo tanto no nos sorprende que detrás de los precios en alza de bitcoin hayan peces grandes muy interesados en ello. Según un estudio de CB Insights, Google y Goldman Sachs se encuentran entre los cinco inversores de blockchain más activos junto a SBI Holdings, Overstock.com y Citi.

Se sabe que Google ha invertido en Storj, Blockchain, Ripple, LedgerX, Buttercoin y Veem, centrándose en el desarrollo de redes públicas de cadenas de bloques y aplicaciones descentralizadas. Por el contrario, Goldman Sachs ha invertido en Digital Asset Holdings, R3, Axoni y Circle, proyectos de financiación que han estado desarrollando redes blockchain de grado empresarial y libros de contabilidad permitidos.

Continuar leyendo...


----------



## Claudius (28 Oct 2017)

bankera pistoletazo de salida de la ICO

PR: Bankera Announces ICO Details for its Blockchain-Era Banking Service - Bitcoin News


----------



## Divad (28 Oct 2017)

La República Catalana en ETH 
Catalonia Considering Cryptocurrency Post-Independence, Advised By Ethereum Creator

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (28 Oct 2017)

Qué os parece ésta Crypto?,está en Ico todavía. Se llama Electroneum y tiene una app para Android desde donde dicen que se puede minear. 

Bienvenido

Edito : la venta de tokens está terminada, está todo el pescado vendido.


----------



## Albertezz (28 Oct 2017)

He vendido hace un par de horas mis rpx a x2.5 precio ico. Esperando a que baje a precio ico me hallo para comprar más


----------



## davitin (29 Oct 2017)

Estais viendo el rally de bitcoin cash?


----------



## The High Dark Templar (29 Oct 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Estais viendo el rally de bitcoin cash?



Al fin recupero algo de bitcoin cash. Ahora no sé si poner un stop loss o algo antes de que vuelva a bajar

Enviado desde mi MHA-L29 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paketazo (29 Oct 2017)

The High Dark Templar dijo:


> Al fin recupero algo de bitcoin cash. Ahora no sé si poner un stop loss o algo antes de que vuelva a bajar
> 
> Enviado desde mi MHA-L29 mediante Tapatalk



Ni lo dudes, ponte un stop móvil un 10% de los máximos o así y a surfear.

Yo estoy por cerrar parte de lo que llevo, estas subidas de fin de semana están todas orquestadas y no sabes como pueden acabar.

Lo dicho...ponte un stop, o vende una parte cuando consideres que vas servido.

Un saludo


----------



## davitin (29 Oct 2017)

Por cierto, estoy un poco desconectado de las alts ultimamente...alguien puede explicarme resumidamente qur ha pasado al final con el segubdo hard fork de bitcoin? Se ha realizado ya? Si no es asi cuando lo haran? Sera como con bitcoin cash, osea tienes bitcoin y te "regalan" las nuevas monedas? Cuanto creeis que valdran las nuevas bitcoin gold?


----------



## davitin (29 Oct 2017)

Hay alguien ahi?


----------



## VictorW (29 Oct 2017)

Hola, estoy pensando el vender waves, neo y nem (1500 euros en total) y reforzar mi posición en zoin... Como lo veis?? Tengo mucha alt y quiero reducir el porfolio. 
Gracias!


----------



## orbeo (29 Oct 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Hay alguien ahi?



Por lo visto si se hizo, pero el código no está disponible ni completo, por lo que los exchanges no lo pueden habilitar.

Además parece ser que no tiene replay protection así que hasta que no se solucione, mal asunto.

Rulaba un correo del desarrollador pidiendo ayuda para el código o algo así.

En Bitfinex creo que puedes ver a cómo van cotizando los futuros.


----------



## VictorW (29 Oct 2017)

Joder, zoin +27%. Por hablar...


----------



## Gurney (29 Oct 2017)

Anand, el ajedrecista, tiene como lema "Si pienso, pierdo".
Le va bien el blitz.


----------



## davitin (29 Oct 2017)

Joder, bitcoin casi en 6200, inicia la senda hacia los 7000....

Hoy no habla casi nadie, a ver si los foreros que mas hablaban resulta que son todos el mismo.


----------



## remonster (30 Oct 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Joder, bitcoin casi en 6200, inicia la senda hacia los 7000....
> 
> Hoy no habla casi nadie, a ver si los foreros que mas hablaban resulta que son todos el mismo.



Ummm...creo que avisamos por aquí...


----------



## kerevienteya (30 Oct 2017)

Según se acerque la fecha en Noviembre, muchos irán comprando bitcoin al calor del nuevo fork...
Y claro. Subirá hasta que llegue el fork, leugo bajará unos dias y le costará unas semanas recuperar...

A ver si se cumple esta vez.


----------



## paketazo (30 Oct 2017)

kerevienteya dijo:


> Según se acerque la fecha en Noviembre, muchos irán comprando bitcoin al calor del nuevo fork...
> Y claro. Subirá hasta que llegue el fork, leugo bajará unos dias y le costará unas semanas recuperar...
> 
> A ver si se cumple esta vez.



No te olvides de la teoría del pensamiento contrario...quizá el mercado esté ya lo suficientemente maduro como para que empiece a suceder.

Un saludo


----------



## Gurney (30 Oct 2017)

Este miércoles empieza la DevCon3 de Ethereum en Cancún: Ethereum Developers Conference (Devcon3)

Ahora os cuento algo más, sigo leyendo...


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (30 Oct 2017)

Gurney dijo:


> Este miércoles empieza la DevCon3 de Ethereum en Cancún: Ethereum Developers Conference (Devcon3)
> 
> Ahora os cuento algo más, sigo leyendo...



El dia 1 charla de Vitalik, también hay sobre Quorum, la "novia" de JP Morgan :XX:, es muy llamativo que TODOS los días tengan un speaker/meeting con el tema de la escalabilidad.

Veremos..


Curro fue al caribe o a Cancun en sus viajes?ienso:ienso:


Cancun no esta en el caribe?


Si un caribeño es gay, podríamos decir que es un pirata del caribe?


"Bucle"


----------



## Carlos T. (30 Oct 2017)

*Cómo obtener B2X en el Hard Fork SegWit2x en noviembre*

Hay dos bitcoins en conflicto, uno con el nombre de BTC y otro conocido como B2X, esta guía detalla cómo dividir sus monedas de manera segura en caso de un hard fork en noviembre.

Se espera que el hard fork SegWit2x ocurra a mediados de noviembre de 2017. Los titulares no deben realizar ninguna transacción de bitcoin alrededor de la hora del fork SegWit2x y esperar hasta que haya pasado la “tormenta”. Aquí expondremos brevemente algunas de las formas en que puedes prepararte para la división.

Las principales plataformas de intercambio y monedero de Bitcoin, incluidas Coinbase y Bitfinex, anunciaron sus planes para implementar el soporte para SegWit2x en noviembre. Coinbase y Bitfinex listarán a SegWit2x como B2X, y el sticker “BTC” se usará para la cadena de bloques original de Bitcoin. Con el hard fork SegWit2x en noviembre, los usuarios de la mayoría de los principales intercambios y carteras de Bitcoin como Coinbase, GDAX, Bitfinex y Blockchain recibirán el crédito de B2X.

Continuar leyendo...


----------



## p_pin (30 Oct 2017)

Joder menudo drama he pasado con pivx y su putos zpiv, lo que me ha costado recuperarlos

Me comí todo el marronazo, el wallet se puso a mintear los pivx.
Como falló el límite del 10% en teoría asignado, me minteó, casi la mitad de los pivx... eso no es lo peor, como la cosa estaba extraña, decidí no tocar nada durante unos días. Pero hace un par de días decidí abrir el wallet, y los pivx correctos, pero los zpiv habían desaparecido. A su vez, el puto wallet otra vez se puso a mintear más zpiv ::
En fin, tras leer algunas guías y hacer 1000 cosas, al menos logré recuperar los mint más recientes, y esta misma mañana he recuperado el último el más gordo, con 450 pivx, joder ya me hubiera jodido perderlos, que una cosa es que puedan caer de precio pero perderlos por estas mierdas


----------



## juli (30 Oct 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Joder menudo drama he pasado con pivx y su putos zpiv, lo que me ha costado recuperarlos
> 
> Me comí todo el marronazo, el wallet se puso a mintear los pivx.
> Como falló el límite del 10% en teoría asignado, me minteó, casi la mitad de los pivx... eso no es lo peor, como la cosa estaba extraña, decidí no tocar nada durante unos días. Pero hace un par de días decidí abrir el wallet, y los pivx correctos, pero los zpiv habían desaparecido. A su vez, el puto wallet otra vez se puso a mintear más zpiv ::
> En fin, tras leer algunas guías y hacer 1000 cosas, al menos logré recuperar los mint más recientes, y esta misma mañana he recuperado el último el más gordo, con 450 pivx, joder ya me hubiera jodido perderlos, que una cosa es que puedan caer de precio pero perderlos por estas mierdas



Mi más sincera enhorabuena.

Han sacado anoche oficialmente la walet"definitiva" que aúna los parches hechos en las sucesivas carteras intermedias. A qué versión la has actualizado, a ésa ?

Creo que si no actualizabas a esas wallets intermedias, los balances no encajaban. Mucha gente ,como es normal, se ha cortado de hacerlo leyendo las consultas de algunos usuarios que sí lo habían hecho y tenían problemas.

Hasta esta última ya decían que no iban a autorizar las previas ante los exchanges. Según comentan, ya lo han hecho. Yo estoy esperando algún gesto de Bittrex, que tenía entradas y salidas cerradas, claro. También parece que las consultas en soporte se van resolviendo sin el mogollón de errores que arrojaban las otras. Pero eso, PARECE.

A ver algún otro forero comenta algo. Enhorabuena de nuevo.


----------



## barborico (30 Oct 2017)

Todo funciona OK desde la 3.0.4RC2.

Ajo y agua p_pin, haber leído las release notes, todo esta bien explicado allí.

Claro, si es que compráis como quien compra acciones... this is crypto bitches.


----------



## p_pin (30 Oct 2017)

barborico dijo:


> Todo funciona OK desde la 3.0.4RC2.
> 
> Ajo y agua p_pin, haber leído las release notes, todo esta bien explicado allí.
> 
> Claro, si es que compráis como quien compra acciones... this is crypto bitches.



Vamos a ser serios
En ninguna release ponía que la wallet se iba a poner a mintear como loca sin límite, las zpiv, y mucho menos que esas coin iban a desaparecer

A mi me parece que si las criptos quieren llegar a algo más que a especuladores y frikis, tienen que avanzar hacia la sencillez de cara al usuario final.

Si he podido recuperar todo, ha sido unicamente por que tenía guardadas más de 15 copias del .dat (sólo una de ellas tenía almacenadas las coin perdidas, lo cual me da muy poca seguridad de cómo se almacenan las zpiv) si no fuera por eso ahora estaría como el pobre caplan, llorando por el foro. Y si el malestar o problemas ajenos te causa algún tipo de gracia (ajo y agua?) pues directamente vete a tomar por culo


----------



## paketazo (30 Oct 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Vamos a ser serios
> En ninguna release ponía que la wallet se iba a poner a mintear como loca sin límite, las zpiv, y mucho menos que esas coin iban a desaparecer
> 
> A mi me parece que si las criptos quieren llegar a algo más que a especuladores y frikis, tienen que avanzar hacia la sencillez de cara al usuario final.
> ...



Esto que comentas, es un dato que teneis que valorar a la hora de realizar una inversión...ojo...inversión, no especuulación.


¿Donde pensais que un inversor con 10 millones de $ metería su pasta?

BTC?

ETH?

PIVX?

Es lo mismo que en bolsa, por que la gente compra Apple o Google a estos precios locos?...no, la gente no compra, son los propios fondos que retroalimentan sus propias inversiones "riegan su cosecha"

Los fondos que se posicionaron fuerte en BTC a 1000$ animan a los demás fondos a seguir sus pasos bajo condiciones de letra pequeña "del estilo no me saldré de golpe...o venderé poco a poco...o no venderé hasta el 2020...etc"


PIVX como otras tantas, están en fase prueba error, y BTC ya está madura comparada con esto, por eso, ningún gran fondo...o mediano...meterá ahí su nariz, y eso hará que su crecimiento sea lento..."fase inicial de expansión/distribución"

UNas serán pumpeadas y retroalimentadas por medios privados tras entrar a saco abajo "ETH, XRP..."

Otras van usando sus propios fondos para retroalimentarse y publicitarse "Dash..."

PIVX podrá hacer un 10X, sin embargo la clave de todo esto, es atraer el dinero "de verdad"...fondos de capital con cientos de millones de $ que son los que pueden aguantar capitalizaciones como BTC o ETH...

¿Acaso pensais que esas 2 "moneditas" capitalizan lo que capitalizan con pringadillos como los que andan por los foros?

PIVX necesita demostrar mucho, y puede que le falte tiempo...como a tantas, veremos si finalmente da un paso de titán, o se queda en el limbo de las que lo intentaron con buena letra pero poca maña.

Un saludo


----------



## barborico (30 Oct 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Vamos a ser serios
> En ninguna release ponía que la wallet se iba a poner a mintear como loca sin límite, las zpiv, y mucho menos que esas coin iban a desaparecer
> 
> A mi me parece que si las criptos quieren llegar a algo más que a especuladores y frikis, tienen que avanzar hacia la sencillez de cara al usuario final.
> ...




Lo cierto es que tienes razón. 
Nadie reparó en que al mintear todos los nodos a la vez la dificultad cayera en picado porque se requieren 101 confirmaciones de la utxo para que pueda stakear (y eso conllevó que la red estuviera parada un buen rato, y mientras tanto todas las wallets conectadas llenando los pocos bloques que se generaban). 
Y eso unido a la cagada de calcular el 10% sobre las zpiv con más de 20 confirmaciones (en testnet no se notaba porque los bloques iban a velocidad normal) pues causó mucho más % de zpiv del configurado en el cliente y unido a un problema de consenso con los clientes antiguos (el cual causaba forks involuntarios de la cadena debido a la baja dificultad) causó los problemas que desde la RC2 están ya solucionados.

En cualquier caso, a mi también me pilló, pero una vez confirmados los zpiv hice copia de seguridad del wallet dado que conozco como funciona el protocolo zerocoin.
Intenté zpiv -> piv en la primera versión y me desaparecieron las monedas. Luego en la RC2 restauré el wallet guardado y volvieron a aparecer, tal y como esperaba. Probé a gastar las monedas y todo OK.

En la carpeta backups se hace una copia de seguridad cada vez que hay un mint de zpiv, precisamente por este motivo, porque cada vez que hay un mint de zpiv hay que guardar la zkp: Prueba de conocimiento cero - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Si no te da seguridad ya sabes, cuando abra bittrex los depósitos a vender. A ver si el precio llega a 45k y me entra la orden de compra...

No es que los problemas ajenos me hagan gracia, lo que me hace gracia es que esto es una tecnología experimental y en desarrollo y no sé que os creéis que es. El desarrollo de software es así. Es una cagada gorda, sí, pero no crítica, que es lo importante.

De todas formas me resulta muy raro eso de que no te aparecieran los zpiv sin haber tocado nada...


----------



## juli (30 Oct 2017)

barborico dijo:


> Todo funciona OK desde la 3.0.4RC2.
> 
> Ajo y agua p_pin, haber leído las release notes, todo esta bien explicado allí.
> 
> Claro, si es que compráis como quien compra acciones... this is crypto bitches.



Antes de nada, decirte que he retocado este post , aunque espero que quede legible y lo he hecho por tu marcha atrás en el tono del post anterior, cosa que te honra.Te felicito y me alegro por ello...soltar una chorrada lo hacemos todos pero reconocerla como tal y desautorizarla, ni por el forro. Olé.



Para empezar te diría que el aspecto técnico de la inversión en cryptobitches es una cosa...y el estratégico, otra. Y que yo entiendo la mayor parte del error actual de PIVX una cuestión estratégica y no técnica, por lo que en otro tipo de himbersión podría haberse dado igualmente.

Y no, todo no está OK. Si trasnmites ese mensaje , hay gente que puede llevarse a engaño. En su momento ya diste una visión inexacta del problema reduciéndolo a la simultaneidad del automint del 10% ZPIV , cuando ese fue, como ya te apuntaba p_pin en su post , un problema menor. Tan menor como 4 veces menos del exceso de mintado , que es lo que ocurrió entonces...gran parte de wallets automintaron entre el 40% y la mitad d sus PIVs en balance, lo que , unido a la incapacidad de reversión , fue una barbaridad de pasta para muchísima gente - yo he llegado a leer usuarios con más de 40.000 PIVx "en el limbo" , una gracia de cojones...y no por el pastizal en sí, sino porque el automintado , voluntaria o involuntariamente, se encubrió...ya pueden decir poyas -. Tú entonces lo redujiste al 10% y a que todo controlado.

Más allá de ello, ahora mismo y para empezar, hay disfunciones de esta versión en determinados SO , incluso en windows , donde el soporte oficial ha sugerido en ocasiones el .exe y no el zip. Las Rapsberri Pi también tienen sus pegas...equipos y sistemas que no me afectan..pero que sin duda joderán lo suyo a quien le toque , gente a la que ni por el forro me dirigiría con un ajo y agua...pues a mí que pase eso y más que ocurra en semajante intensidad basado en una confianza digna de agradecer y que no se cansan de ponerse en la boca como virtud de esa comunidad, me parece de puta pena / y no soy el único, el codigo penal establece que la estafa, por ejemplo y como ejemplo puramente tangencial, tiene una pena máxima de 4 años, pena que sólo puede ser rebasada y ampliada a 6 cuando se rige sobre una confianza especial otorgada por el damnificado /.

Sí que parece rebasado el problema de la regresión de ZPIVs a PIVs, que de confirmarse en el tiempo sería un hecho capital, pues mucha gente temía por sus PIVs mintados automáticamente , temor que se acentuó con el lanzamiento de unas 3 ó 4 actualizaciones , alguna de las cuales ya se anunció en su momento como definitiva y que no hicieron sino agravar el problema, llegando nada menos que a sacar algunas wallets de la blockchain precisa, con 2 cojones y que se dice pronto. Parece , e insisto, parece, que eso está pudiendo rebarsarse. La indiscutibemente optima disposición del team de programadores no lo garantiza aún y creo muy importante que quien mire a ese proyecto lo entienda en esos términos, por ahora...que darle a la anchoa y que se jodan los feos es demasiado facil. Ya hubo muchas opiniones que apuntaban a que la transición era pan comido y ahora salen con que lo suyo era empollarse los papers, cosa más que recomendable, cómo no...pero no excluyente de una promoción objetiva y no tendenciosa , bien lejos de la realizada y que , en mi opinión, ha favorecido no poca confusión en el usuario medio y una presión gratuíta en el team de devs que no han hecho sino enrarecer la acojonante sinergia del proyecto con desconfianzas y nerviosismos poco recomendables pero más que lógicos.

Para acabar no se puede dejar pasar la dinámica de bombardeo comercial a la que cualquiera ha podido asisir - yo mismo subí varios gráficos aquí y ya hasta me cantaba el ritmo, aún cuando no puse ni un 10% de los 2, 3 ó 4 diarios que llegaron a salir algunos días - y se podría resaltar lo especialmente pringoso de ese planteamiento en una comunidad con una personalidad y sinergia basadas en manifestos monolíticos, estrictas declaraciones de principios y altas aspiraciones, sistemas de gobernanza ultrademocráticos y hasta las soflamas Ghandianas del Snappy en la cabecera del Slack . Y es que la intensidad promocional, el tono triunfalista, las formas flowerpower y porqué no decirlo, la minimización del contenido de papers como el que comentas, cuando no su ocultación directa , casan poquito, poquito...por no hablar de una descentralización , pilar de cualquier proyecto blockchain, más que cuestionable cuando pasos tan categóricos son obviados al mogollón y se dan respaldados por una minoría de agentes, que es lo que ha ocurrido en la práctica con ZPIV. Más tarde, cuando se informa a la , en grandísima medida, sorprendida  comunidad con pelos y señales de que una correcta operatividad de los ZPIVs está directamente vinculada a un flujo masivo de los mismos, la verdad es que no cuesta demasiado cuando menos cuestionarse si la consecución de ese automintado masivo de puntillas & refilón ha sido casual o no. Y hablo de cuando menos cuestionarla por guardar algo las formas...cuando se encaje todo ésto, ya comentaré algún off the record de lo más chirriante por parte de algún dev simpaticote, mientras tanto, no viene a cuento.

Ahora mismo, y volviendo al estado de las cosas, que es lo que importa, la verdad es que un cuajo del sistema de anonimato en PIVX pinta un aliciente de primera...eso no se puede discutir. Pero llegar a las puertas de ese escenario de aquella manera, y lo que puede afectar al ADN del proyecto, que es el equilibrio y la confianza en todos los rangos de la comunidad, tampoco. 

Que para empezar, se vayan encajando los balances ,QUE NO LO ESTÁN...y hablamos. En PIVX , pese a la soltura en CM/multinikcs adhominems permitidos y baneos injustificados que se ha alcanzado en determinados foros al mínimo desvío de los mantritas oficiales - "por el bien del proyecto" , "faltaría piú & cómo me suena todo ésto"- queda muy mucho que hablar.

Un saludo a todos y suerte por ahí.


----------



## jorgitonew (31 Oct 2017)

juli dijo:


> Antes de nada, decirte que he retocado este post , aunque espero que quede legible y lo he hecho por tu marcha atrás en el tono del post anterior, cosa que te honra.Te felicito y me alegro por ello...soltar una chorrada lo hacemos todos pero reconocerla como tal y desautorizarla, ni por el forro. Olé.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



juli eres un pivxadicto!!! te lo curras dpm!! 

te quería preguntar una duda... yo dejé mis pivx en en bittrex y no los he sacado de ahí durante todo este jaleo de actualización a zerocoin... ahora en bittrex no se pueden ni comprar mi vender pivx??

creo que los líos que han tenido son una buena opción de compra si bajan precios... hay un buen equipo detrás dispuesto a solucionarlo


----------



## barborico (31 Oct 2017)

Hasta hace una hora, no podias depositar ni retirar PIV. Ahora ya sí. 
Comprar y vender si que se ha podido.


----------



## juli (31 Oct 2017)

jorgitonew dijo:


> juli eres un pivxadicto!!! te lo curras dpm!!
> 
> te quería preguntar una duda... yo dejé mis pivx en en bittrex y no los he sacado de ahí durante todo este jaleo de actualización a zerocoin... ahora en bittrex no se pueden ni comprar mi vender pivx??
> 
> creo que los líos que han tenido son una buena opción de compra si bajan precios... hay un buen equipo detrás dispuesto a solucionarlo



A mí no me vengas con adicciones...que ya han posteado el alta de Bittrex en cero,coma  , yo venía a hacerlo.pues es todo un espaldarazo a la nueva wallet...y si dura uno o dos días, pues uno casi definitivo ya. Pero toca un poco más de paciencia aún, que el trago ha sido la rehostia.

De cualquier modo, a la fuerza ahorcan, hamijo...te garantizo que el master intensivo ha sido por causas de fuerza mayor. Pero también te digo que el proyecto es muy particular y atractivo y si todo este jaleo procura 2 o 3 lecturas "nutritivas" , puede ser una apisonadora, pues el concepto "masivo" de moneda anónima , por float y por precio, le va como un guante - Zcash y/o Monero, por ejemplo, siempre han tenido cierta imagen de ser terreno de "iniciados" , y PIVX pinta aún muy popular. 

El otro día le comentaba a michinato que si el Zpiv se consolida, aunque una vez libre de errores, tiene aún su intringulis y hay que ver cómo se asume por parte del público la carga y renuncia a stakear necesarias para que el sistema se retroalimente , la veo moneda de referencia en el candelabro e incluso razonablemente ajena a las mareas de BTC por 2 razones : la primera , y se percibía perfectamente en slack, por ejemplo, hasta este "stand by" en que ha derivado el ZPIV - porque es una moneda que la gente SE CREE - por éso me ha jodido tanto todo el manoseo en ciertos aspectos de este asunto -...y muy importante es fácil de "digerir" no es un galimatías de smarts contracts como ETH por ejemplo con cientos de aplicaciones a su vez, con su padre y madre cada una, colgando del árbol. - me encanta ETH, pero es otra historia , en mi opinión, en ETH "te montas" , en PIVX, te integras - 

...por otro lado, supongo que viniendo desde céntimos en cuestión de meses ha conseguido una comunidad muy vinculada y el hecho de que tampoco haya reventado en exceso - zumbó a 2 pavos en primavera y hace mes y pico o 2 seguía más o menos ahí - ha conseguido que no se hayan deshecho posiciones por codicia a la vez que ese precio asequible ha permitido que se ampliaran muchísimo los holders. Si Zpivs se consolida, creo que habrá una oleada potente de nuevos Pivians , ya lo hemos comentado antes aquí, aunque el parón lo ha aplazado todo. Por otra parte, en las lecturas del explorer ya ha quedado bastante claro que las addresses de la plebe eran legión y con montantes medios muy modestos, lo que deja claro ese perfil popular que mientras no se monte en las 2 cifras, seguirá aumentando.

De hecho, hay varias propuestas abiertas - y cuando comenté lo de crecer ajena a BTC , por su perfil de agujero negro en Shitland lo decía por ello - que pueden dar muchos recursos propios a la moneda : Una , típica, la de abrirse de inmediato a algún otro exchange de caché - Bittrex ha llegado a representar hace nada hasta el 98/99% de su movimiento y eso es absolutamente insano - ...pero hay otra que puede levantar en 2/3 meses una especie de "localbitcoins" de PIVX...y ese tipo de aperturas a fiat, que se esperan igualmente de toda la hornada de cards y virtual cards , las veo sanísimas para la autogestón de cualquier proyecto de cara a sacudirse el planteamiento canibal de Sakamoto que ya vemos todos cómo las gasta en Shitland y lo que limita mogollón de proyectos...qe muchos, sobran , sí...pero otros crecerán y se harán su hueco.

Bueno...un par de días sin marromes en bittrex, por favor...que la gente recupere sus coins con facilidad...y a ver por dónde van las cosas...


----------



## Divad (31 Oct 2017)

Se dispara Rupia  y cryptopia me da error al validar la clave 2FA... Qué HDP! 

Liqui lo mismo con TAAS... 

He mandado tiquets.

Estas señales son para tenerlo todo guardado en su correspondiente wallet y dejar de comprar barato y vender caro ::

Estoy de mudanza y no tengo tiempo para estar al corriente si sale una exchange que opere en blockchain. Avisad si encontráis alguna please.

Disfrutad!

EDIT: Solucionado, tonterías por el cambio de hora :XX:


----------



## Gurney (31 Oct 2017)

Devcon3 Preview: 6 Talks to Watch At Ethereum's Developer Summit - CoinDesk

Al parecer la van a stremear...ajustaros a la hora de Cancún...


----------



## p_pin (31 Oct 2017)

barborico dijo:


> De todas formas me resulta muy raro eso de que no te aparecieran los zpiv sin haber tocado nada...



No debe ser tan raro, encontré varios post hablando del tema
Unido al acojone que da que de repente veas como tu saldo está cero, a pesar de que en las transacciones seguían apareciendo... te quedas con la cara de :: Si además de eso, al desaparecer las zpiv... otra vez el wallet se ponía a mintear, me quedaba aun más :: Es decir, me junte con un montón de wallet.dat, las que yo tenía, más otras que te genera el wallet, pero sólo algunas tenían zpiv y otras que al principio no aparecían, tras meter algunos de los códigos que indicaban en uno de los post aparecieron, fue laborioso y frustrante proceso de cada uno de los wallet.dat

Why do some of my zPIV not appear? : Pivx

zpiv not showing : pivx

How I recovered my zPIV in version v3.0.4rc3 : pivx

Ahora, todo en orden, wallet abierto y en staking

Respecto al posible malentendido por mi, tema zanjado


----------



## Superoeo (31 Oct 2017)

Ojo al pelotazo que está pegando OkCash, y Mónaco que está empezando a levantar el vuelo. A ver hasta dónde llegan. (Yo con OKCash entré muy arriba así que aun me queda para estar en verde, y Mónaco entre en 18, así que ni os cuento.... xD)


----------



## juli (31 Oct 2017)

ENtre el 1 y el 10, segundo pago de TAAS. / trimestral y/o cuatrimestral según versiones, para no abandonar la ambigüedad marca de la casa en Shitland /.

El caso es que fueron 38 centimos por coin en Agosto, con unos rendimientos cojonudos de recibir, pero un promedio raquítico tras una primavera de BTC engrilletado por Jihan. Siendo objetivos, cualquiera multiplicó por varias veces su pasta en la jodienda de Jihan desde los nones al fondo de los gemelos Winklevoss al freno en seco y caída de inicios de verano con el Bitcoin Unlimited y toda la pesca.

No obstante, Taas es una de las mejores muestras de moneda autónoma y "blockchain que hace cosas" , así como de una cotización alcista y sólida , sin pumps & dumps que se salgan de madre, ni por arriba ni por abajo. Lo que llamaríamos un proyecto de himbersión "normal". Entre pitos y flautas, dobla su precio en cada pago.Y a ello voy.

Con los drenajes de Shitland, una apuesta así es jugosísima. Tras la incertidumbre normal de si en el primer pago nuestra pasta estaría en Bahamas ...y fue que no, meter pasta en Taas es himbertir en criptos bajo criterio profesional y con las ventajosas condiciones que el fondo consigue en ICOS debidamente discrimandos , pero entrando igualmente en BTC o ETH, con lo que cubren todas las modalidades de "cripto-rascado" , cosa que nos daría personalmente un curro del copón...mola porque es "himbersión con piloto automático" . En Reddit y otros lados hay hilos con elucubraciones a gogó sobre su relación entre precio de token y dividendos...y viceversa. Nunca he leído opinión de paketazo y es curioso, porque a él que ve tendencias y números tan claros ,seguro que esa línea de cotización directa y premios le decía muchísimas cosas que a muchos de nosotros no. Por lo general, las fórmulas del personal son bastante initeligibles a profanos - presente!- , pero yo sí quería dejar clara una cosa - y éso que quería llegar - aquí PIVX cagó mi cuento de la lechera - a este pago habiendo doblado pposiciones y llegando con ello a la que quería definitiva , cerrada y goteando réditos y revalorizaciones :

Veo que la gente "suelta" en hacer números diseña y supedita sus relaciones/reacciones entre cotización y rewards de mil modos, pero en mi opinión, todos obvian una cuestión primordial : Que cada pago, no sólo la cotización sube, sino que el fondo aumenta en un 25% de las plusvis de ese pago , que representa un incremento de riqueza concretísima. Las plusvis de cada tri/cuatrimestre se reparten en una mitad para holders y la otra, a medias entre equipo y montante del fondo...es decir, ya vamos con un 50% de plusvis aumentando el fondo inicial, la mitad de ellas creciendo sobre un fondo inicial ya crecido en n 25% , que es lo que aumentó en el primer pago...dentro de 3 meses, se añadirá otro 25% sobre un fondo que ya no será el inicial, sino el inicial, más el 50% de plusvis de los 2 plazos ya pagados...resumiendo : En primavera además de tener una coin más cara afectando directamente a nuestras posiciones y unos réditos se supone que optimizados por la experiencia del team...las plusvis del porcentaje de retorno directo, que actuará sobre una tesorería creciente y mucho mayor que la inicial deberían ircreciendo considerablemente aunque el porcentaje solo se mantuviese. Y además de ello, los holders serían "propietarios" proporcionales de un buen pastizal colectivo.

Por cierto, algo leí por encima hace un mes o dos sobre nuevos proyectos de himbersión o modalidad de himbersión de Taas...que seguro son regados con el cada vez mayor capital colectivo y en optimas condiciones / por algunas noticias se adivina Taas como un semiTotem , casi confesionario de ICOs en busca de tutela y guía , incluso a nievel de orentación demercado, precios, etc /.

En fin...una moneda de la que casi todo dios llega desde el dólar que creo tuvo el ICO y de la que todoslos holders que he leído se declaran encantados ...y que tiene uno de los rumbos más estables del ranking.

Se agradecería cualquier comentario sobre ella , anto de esos aspectos que comentaba antes como sobre todo de habituales de sus comunicados, movimientos, etc - Andy, estírate algún chascarrillo, please  - .


----------



## juli (31 Oct 2017)

AdriKGB dijo:


> MCO se acaba de consolidar como empresa, y me da que viene una subida muy prolongada en tiempo; a 2 años vista veo el precio del MCO tan alto que hoy nos parecería ridículo



Porqué ?...y de qué niveles hablas ?


----------



## orbeo (31 Oct 2017)

AdriKGB dijo:


> Tengo una duda sobre IOTA:
> 
> Estuve hace poco en un congreso de Blockchain y contaron un caso de uso en el que una empresa iba a utilizar Ethereum y IOTA para mejorar sus procesos de ‘Cadena de Suministro’.
> 
> ...



Sobre lo que preguntas de Iota hace poco rulaba está captura por Twitter


----------



## haruki murakami (31 Oct 2017)

AdriKGB dijo:


> Tengo una duda sobre IOTA:
> 
> Estuve hace poco en un congreso de Blockchain y contaron un caso de uso en el que una empresa iba a utilizar Ethereum y IOTA para mejorar sus procesos de ‘Cadena de Suministro’.
> 
> ...



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Me gusta tu analisis. Me parece que relacionas bien tus ideas. Posts como los tuyos son excelentes leer. El tener experiencia trabajando con blockchain te permite dar tremendos posts. 

Saludos


----------



## Carlos T. (31 Oct 2017)

*Mavin: Blockchain para Marketing Influencers*

El crecimiento de la tecnología blockchain en cuanto a sus aplicaciones no tardaría en tomar las redes sociales. Con esta idea clara la startup suiza Mavin utilizará la tecnología blockchain para tokenizar y revolucionar la forma en que las marcas y agencias conectan, incentivan y recompensan a los nano influencers de las redes sociales por difundir contenido a través de sus perfiles en redes sociales. Mavin lanzará su ICO el 21 de noviembre de 2017.

A través del poder de comercialización de los micro y nano influencers en entidades de una sola campaña, Mavin supera al mercado de publicidad tradicional a través de un ROI y tasas de participación significativamente más altas. Al mismo tiempo, reduce los costos de gestión y los gastos de publicidad a través de la tecnología blockchain, contratos inteligentes y microtransacciones. Con esto se configura una plataforma novedosa y bastante segura.

Continuar leyendo...

---------- Post added 31-oct-2017 at 15:17 ----------








*Robomed Network: Una red blockchain al servicio de la salud*

En estos tiempos de ICOs y proyectos blockchain diversos, el sector salud no podía quedarse rezagado. En esta ocasión hablaremos acerca de Robomed Network. La red Robomed es una red médica administrada por un token de blockchain y diseñada para proporcionar la atención médica más efectiva. Esta red conecta a los proveedores de servicios de salud y los pacientes sobre la base de un contrato inteligente, cuyos criterios de valor son las métricas de rendimiento de un servicio médico específico y la satisfacción del paciente. Este concepto particular de una red médica orientada al paciente, basada en tecnología de avanzada, es nueva en el mercado de la atención médica.

Robomed Network emite sus propios tokens para admitir contratos inteligentes entre proveedores de servicios de salud y pacientes. El contrato médico inteligente de RBM – que es el token nativo de la red – eleva el valor del servicio al garantizar al propietario el cumplimiento total de las pautas clínicas para el caso específico por parte del proveedor de atención médica. Las guías clínicas de Robomed están sujetas a una mejora constante por parte de la comunidad médica profesional, motivadas por objetivos más altos y bonificaciones de Robomed Network para tales fines.

Continuar leyendo...


----------



## Gurney (31 Oct 2017)

Montaña rusa en Monaco.


----------



## Claudius (31 Oct 2017)

AdriKGB dijo:


> He estado involucrado en Blockchain por mi trabajo y conozco del tema al estar involucrado desde hace bastante tiempo.
> 
> Voy a categorizar la Blockchain en 3 categorías:
> •	Privada: soluciones Blockchain para empresas que desarrollan empresas ya existentes --> por ejemplo Microsoft con Microsoft Azure
> ...




Bueno digamos que hay una clasificación no oficial de cadenas según su uso, que ya comenté hace tiempo.

- Red: btc,nem,eth,waves..
- Moneda digital: dash,monero,pivx..
- Activos: (muchos token erc20 bat,monaco, bankera (en erc20+nem) etc.) 
dónde serían la representación de una acción virtual. Un activo.

Microsoft, ha montado ya hace unos años a través de su plataforma Azure, el
BaaS, que en una frase sería como una API (interface fácil) para trabajar con cadenas de bloques, y que para estar ahí hay que cumplir unos requisitos y también pagar. Realmente son VPS (servidores virtuales) llave en mano listos para empezar a trabajar.

Como entiendo que andas en el ecosistema desarrollando míratelo bien ya que a través de este servicio de MS Azure (el cual ya tiene su tela no en vano hay certificaciones tech. para especializarse) y su marketplace de servicios BaaS:
marketplace

Puedes experimentar con por ejemplo la blockchain de waves, en un llave en mano, eth, hyperledger, y otras siempre orientado al mundo 'enterprise' (corp.)

El tema es que como la gente lo *DESCONOCE* y no se sabe dar a conocer para abrir campos de i+d+i a 'low-cost' pues no lo exploran.




AdriKGB dijo:


> Ahora, en lo que nos toca a la Blockchain, en el momento en que Hyperledger (u otras librerías de standards de la comunidad) esté avanzado, va a ser barato crear empresas Blockchain y por lo tanto, la capitalización de las start-ups actuales tendrá que bajar rápidamente (van a aparecer nuevas start-ups compitiendo como setas sin necesidad de ICOs).
> 
> Hay que estar al loro con esto, que quizás tarde un par de años en llegar, pero hay que estar atentos.



- Bueno ahora misma hay start-ups trabajando en productos llaven en mano para hacer ICOs, alguna española, osea que con picar con el ratón se generaría un producto. (Casi todo para eth) ya que es el primero y más desarrollado en esto. En 2018 aparecerá mucho software para esto.

-Hyperledger, de nuestro amigo (JPM,IBM, etc.) alojado en la fundación linux para maquearse un poco se está centrando en dar soluciones 'enterprise' y centrándose en soluciones permisionadas de blockchain, público-privada.

Así que digamos que el futuro a la hora de *guardar datos de forma veraz e inmutable* se centrará en datos públicos y datos semi-públicos, yo no contemplo privados.

En el futuro seguramente desaparezca en finanzas el concepto de un título de 'acción de empresa' tal y como lo conocemos, ya que la custodia y depósito requiere hoy unos costes que se pueden limitar en blockchain.

Algunos del hilo y foro sois ricos, pero no lo sabéis aún.., el ansiaaaaa del presente os puede.


----------



## NaRNia (31 Oct 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Bueno digamos que hay una clasificación no oficial de cadenas según su uso, que ya comenté hace tiempo.
> 
> - Red: btc,nem,eth,waves..
> - Moneda digital: dash,monero,pivx..
> ...



Podrías explayarte un poco más sobre esto, Claudius. Por aquí muchas veces se ha dudado del valor de los tokens, diciendo q lo único q vale es la tecnología q hay detrás... Todo esto me hace dudar a veces de invertir en cripto, sino se le va a dar un valor real a la moneda en cuestión.
Vienes a decir q los tokens actuarán como si fuera una acción de la empresa, y q seremos accionistas, incluso pudiendo cobrar dividendo (algunas ya lo tienen)?.


----------



## Claudius (31 Oct 2017)

AdriKGB dijo:


> Tengo una duda sobre IOTA:
> 
> Estuve hace poco en un congreso de Blockchain y contaron un caso de uso en el que una empresa iba a utilizar Ethereum y IOTA para mejorar sus procesos de ‘Cadena de Suministro’.
> 
> ...



Para especular? Como el 95% de todo esto. Aunque hay un 5%... :XX:

Aquí Ya tienes un caso de uso no una prueba de concepto de una cadena orientada al sector enterprise (hyperledger) y no están usando IOTA para nada.., y es la multinacional más grande del mundo en manejar 'cadenas de suministro'.


Si te das cuenta dentro de la clasificación de producto:

a) Blockchain de tipo red (hyperledger) 
b) Sector Enterprise (¡no pyme!)
c) Red permisionada (semi publico-privado los datos almacenados en ella de forma veraz e inmutable, consultables por n agentes).
d) Basadas en el aplicativo de hyperledger: Fabric.



AdriKGB dijo:


> VISA le está poniendo pegas a los demás tokens (TKN, Pay) etc; cancelando tarjetas a no europeos.
> 
> Y al mismo tiempo, VISA llega a un acuerdo con Monaco para darle la concesión de nada más y nada menos que 'Project Manager' (de lo mejorcito que tienen) para poder operar por todo el mundo con comisiones ridículas. Además, parece que van a llegar a más acuerdos; mastecard está implementado su blockchain) y han dejado caer que la idea de VISA es unirse con monaco para tema blockchain.
> 
> ...



Nota: Monaco es un token ERC20 ergo depende de como le vaya la vida a Ethereum.. y su escalabilidad.

Lo que ha hecho VISA (acertadamente para mantener su monopolio) es dejarse seducir por un partner tech. blockchain, y así crear cuello de botella.
Libre mercado? o posición dominante del mercado.. ienso:

---------- Post added 31-oct-2017 at 19:50 ----------




NaRNia dijo:


> Podrías explayarte un poco más sobre esto, Claudius. Por aquí muchas veces se ha dudado del valor de los tokens, diciendo q lo único q vale es la tecnología q hay detrás... Todo esto me hace dudar a veces de invertir en cripto, sino se le va a dar un valor real a la moneda en cuestión.
> Vienes a decir q los tokens actuarán como si fuera una acción de la empresa, y q seremos accionistas, incluso pudiendo cobrar dividendo (algunas ya lo tienen)?.



Yo soy token-accionista de Bankera, uno de los primeros bancos que aúnan ese concepto y por el cual todas las semanas reparten n dividendos. Estas cosas ya las he comentado el burbuja.info en los hilos de crypto/btc.

A lo mejor la directiva de la UE que se prevee salga en el 2018 ya contemplaría estos conceptos dentro de la ICOs y el Brexit, sea una oportunidad para los europeos, para que en Bruselas se pongan las pilas, y la tardanza en regular es que estén copiando y mejorando lo que hacen otros Ya se verá..

Y todo estaría supeditado a que la tecnología sea escalable eso el tiempo lo dirá en todas las blockchain de red.


----------



## NaRNia (31 Oct 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Para especular? Como el 95% de todo esto. Aunque hay un 5%... :XX:
> 
> Aquí Ya tienes un caso de uso no una prueba de concepto de una cadena orientada al sector enterprise (hyperledger) y no están usando IOTA para nada.., y es la multinacional más grande del mundo en manejar 'cadenas de suministro'.
> 
> ...



Es que eso q has dicho de: algunos del foro sois ricos, pero el ansia del presente os puede..
Lo siento, pero estoy espeso hoy. :


----------



## paketazo (1 Nov 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Tremenda escalada de BTC...intachable.
> 
> En el post #85 Futuro Negro dejaba una gráfica con fibos que de momento parece estar dentro de lo plausible.
> 
> ...



Recupero este mensaje para remarcar lo que Futuro Negro analizó en su día, y los fibos de tapa que se podrían manejar en esta subida de BTC.

Buenas noches


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (1 Nov 2017)

Ha pasado algo con EOS? +60%..


----------



## Gian Gastone (2 Nov 2017)

Desde Septiembre que me metí en algunas (7 diferentes) ShitCoins, no han hecho mas que despreciarce frente al BTC y ahora frente al Dólar. Quizás surjá alguna que sea disyuntiva, pero para acertar esta dificíl entre las mil y pico mierdas que hay ahora. Parece ser que todo el pescado esta ya vendido en el criptomundo.


----------



## davitin (2 Nov 2017)

Othon dijo:


> Es el puto caos... los futuros de segwit2x están a 1200$ y si eso vale como referencia de precio del nuevo valor es demasiado suculento...
> 
> Alts = culo dilatado y ardiendo, arrodillados pidiendo clemencia al Dios BTC. Seremos buenos, holdearemos un 25% de la carterita, pero líbranos de tu irá oh padre.
> 
> ...



Yo anoche vendi todas mis alts y compre bitcoin como si no hubiese un mañana, yo tambien quiero trincar el btc gold ese a 1200 pavos.

---------- Post added 02-nov-2017 at 08:10 ----------




Gian Gastone dijo:


> Desde Septiembre que me metí en algunas (7 diferentes) ShitCoins, no han hecho mas que despreciarce frente al BTC y ahora frente al Dólar. Quizás surjá alguna que sea disyuntiva, pero para acertar esta dificíl entre las mil y pico mierdas que hay ahora. Parece ser que todo el pescado esta ya vendido en el criptomundo.



De pescado vendido nada, ten fe, elige bien las alta que vas a holdear, no cualquier mierda, pero para que de buen redito hazte a la idea de que tendras que guardarlas un par de años minimo.

Esperar dos o tres años es mucho para hacerse rico?


----------



## juli (2 Nov 2017)

Wallet de PIVX actualizada a última versión y con operatividad Zerocoin y habiendo devuelto ya el exceso de ZPIVs a PIVs originales.

Es muy fácil anonimizar envíos , el planteamiento, acojonante y fue un arma de doble filo en pleno marronazo, pues crea una representación monetaria - que no una moneda nueva - que sólo existe en tu wallet, no en la blockchain, cuestión que ya comentamos era necesaria para que los envíos fuesen irrastreables. Sí que requiere aprender 4 conceptos...pero hasta ahí, luego, totalmente intuitivo...estoy flipando / Michinato, a ver si juegas un poco con ello y comentas, tú que tienes experiencia en Moneros y otras yerbas...a mí me parece logradísimo /.

Pese a que los adelantos futuros es de esperar que se sigan hacuiendo a trancas y barrancas "marca de la casa" , PIVX es una "Blockchain que hace cosas" en toda regla. Ahora toca ampliar comunidad hasta el infinito y más allá hasta la adopción masiva : Ese es el reto de las alts que sobrevivan.

Precio cayendo ,como el resto...y buena parte de la comunidad aún acojonada y le costará actualizar...pero FUNCIONA.
*
Muchísimo ojo con actualizarse SÓLO a la última versión . Creo que es la 3.0.4 . OJ OJO OJO con hacerlo a extensiones tipo "3.0.4rc2 y gaitas parejas, que suelen ser las intermedias que se crearon para ir parcheand los maerrones ... SON LAS QUE TE SACABAN DE LA BLOCKCHAIN DEBIDA. / EN relidad, siempre que uno se jarte de hacerse backups de la wallet, no pasa nada...pero éso literalmente jartarse . Cascar las wallets es como arañnar una cartera de cuero o echarle ácido : La pastuki sigue dentro...pero hay que presentar el ticket del balance. 

En fin...paso a paso, actualizando a la definitiva y sólo a ella, tirando de consultas en slack, etc...Una vez resueto, pasas a la sigyiente pantalla, que es lo que importa.*

Qué 3 semanitas, por dios...Pagadas con salud. Lo juro.

A ver si todo entra ya en otra etapa, que parece que así es.

P'habernos matáo. ::


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (2 Nov 2017)

Aragon fuera del top 100. Será buen momento para comprar? Siempre se había dicho que era una Crypto con mucho potencial de futuro.


----------



## davitin (2 Nov 2017)

Y bitcoin cash camino de los 600.

Ya estan otra vez.


----------



## Gian Gastone (2 Nov 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Yo anoche vendi todas mis alts y compre bitcoin como si no hubiese un mañana, yo tambien quiero trincar el btc gold ese a 1200 pavos.
> 
> ---------- Post added 02-nov-2017 at 08:10 ----------
> 
> ...



Gracias davitin, tengo IOTA, ELASTIC, CLOAK, ZOIN, PIVX me quiero quitar CLOAK q ha perdido la mitad y ELACTIC


----------



## Un Hombre de Provecho (2 Nov 2017)

BTC vs. BCH. Qué opináis sobre esto?

An open letter to Bitcoin miners from another miner


----------



## michinato (2 Nov 2017)

juli dijo:


> Wallet de PIVX actualizada a última versión y con operatividad Zerocoin y habiendo devuelto ya el exceso de ZPIVs a PIVs originales.
> 
> Es muy fácil anonimizar envíos , el planteamiento, acojonante y fue un arma de doble filo en pleno marronazo, pues crea una representación monetaria - que no una moneda nueva - que sólo existe en tu wallet, no en la blockchain, cuestión que ya comentamos era necesaria para que los envíos fuesen irrastreables. Sí que requiere aprender 4 conceptos...pero hasta ahí, luego, totalmente intuitivo...estoy flipando / Michinato, a ver si juegas un poco con ello y comentas, tú que tienes experiencia en Moneros y otras yerbas...a mí me parece logradísimo /.
> 
> ...



Todavía no he probado a jugar con los zPIV, así que no te puedo decir. Ahora estoy sincronizando a ver si se me engancha a la cadena buena.

Respecto al precio, se ha pegado una buena leche. Era de esperar que mucha gente se haya quemado y haya salido por patas en cuanto bittrex volvió a abrir su wallet. Al menos con la hecatombe que se está viendo en el mundo alt, se diluye un poco, porque la impresión que da es que baja como todas (pero en realidad ha bajado más).

Me sigue pareciendo interesante como opción de diversificar, es una moneda que apuesta por la privacidad con Proof of Stake. Así que de perdidos al río, ahí se quedará mi wallet stakeando y veremos a largo plazo que pasa con ella.

---


Saliendo ya de PIVX y pasando al tema principal: el destrozo que están haciendo BTC y BCH al resto de criptomonedas.

Lo de BTC lo entiendo, pero el subidón de BCH me hace plantearme algunas dudas.

Mi razonamiento era que BCH era el plan de golpe de estado que algunos mineros chinos pretendían dar para hacerse con el control de Bitcoin. Con el mecanismo de cambio de ajuste de la dificultad de BCH el plan tenía todo el sentido del mundo. 
Pero en estas llegó el baneo del gobierno chino con cierre de multitud de exchanges en China y parecía que el plan se abortaba o al menos se postergaba hasta que las cosas se aclararan en China

¿Hay alguna novedad de que el gobierno chino haya cambiado su actitud o se haya pronunciado en algún sentido?

¿Van a seguir adelante los mineros/jihan con su plan a pesar de la incertidumbre que lo que vaya a hacer el gobierno chino? (puede pronunciarse y regular de una manera u otra y cambiarles totalmente el panorama).

¿Que me estoy perdiendo?



PD: Por cierto, sigue siendo cada vez más difícil entrar en el top 10.000 de ETH. Los wallets con 1.000ETH siguen creciendo como setas. (Hace 4 meses aparecían en el ranking wallets con 500ETH, ahora para estar en los últimos puestos necesitas 1.000ETH=287.000$)


----------



## davitin (2 Nov 2017)

Othon dijo:


> Ojo porque habrá corrección instantánea en cuanto entre el bloque del fork. Los bots serán los primeros.
> 
> Además de lo que venga luego... si hay retorno a las alts que estarán ya que las regalan puede haber dumpazo épico de BTC y locura en tokens.
> 
> ...



Aun asi me arriesgo, quiero pillar la subida de btc, lo tengo en bittrex, si veo que baja vendere...con suerte se les va la olla y llega a 8000, cosas mas raras se han visto.

Las alts estan todas a punto de caramelo y seguro qur suben despues del fork.

No se, is very dificult todo esto::


----------



## Superoeo (2 Nov 2017)

La verdad es que la época de rebajas que estamos viviendo es demencial.
Yo me salí de algunas posiciones a BTC y menos mal, pero otras sigo holdeandolas a muerte.
Voy a meter algo de FIAT, pero creo que en vez de irme a BTC como todo el mundo voy a meterlo en Alts porque yo también creo que va a haber un goteo desde BTC que van a pegar un petardazo bueno algunas Alts.

¿Cuales veis que están más a punto de caramelo para entrar ahora y que pueden pegar más petardazo? PIVX por todo lo hablado creo que puede ser una de ellas ya que están solucionando los fallos, y una vez huidos los temerosos, es buen momento para coger posiciones baratas (para lo que puede valer en un futuro)


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (2 Nov 2017)

Superoeo dijo:


> La verdad es que la época de rebajas que estamos viviendo es demencial.
> Yo me salí de algunas posiciones a BTC y menos mal, pero otras sigo holdeandolas a muerte.
> Voy a meter algo de FIAT, pero creo que en vez de irme a BTC como todo el mundo voy a meterlo en Alts porque yo también creo que va a haber un goteo desde BTC que van a pegar un petardazo bueno algunas Alts.
> 
> ¿Cuales veis que están más a punto de caramelo para entrar ahora y que pueden pegar más petardazo? PIVX por todo lo hablado creo que puede ser una de ellas ya que están solucionando los fallos, y una vez huidos los temerosos, es buen momento para coger posiciones baratas (para lo que puede valer en un futuro)



OMG esta aproximadamente a la mitad de su precio "corriente", unos 11/12 dolares
IOTA en 0,33 cuando su rango son 0,40-0,55 $
Zcash tiene bastante recorrido
Dash
Gamecredits
Iconomi esta bajo del dolar
Monacoin
Maidsafecoin..

Estas con un vistazo rápido sin calentar mucho el coco.


----------



## Superoeo (2 Nov 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> OMG esta aproximadamente a la mitad de su precio "corriente", unos 11/12 dolares
> IOTA en 0,33 cuando su rango son 0,40-0,55 $
> Zcash tiene bastante recorrido
> Dash
> ...



Muchas gracias!

Sï, justo le tenía echado el ojo a IOTA, que para el largo plazo parece una buena apuesta, y ahora está en el mejor momento.

a GameCredits también tenía pensado echarle algo, porque es una que aún no entiendo por qué no ha despegado.

De Iconomi igual.

Monacoin ya estoy dentro con bastantes pérdidas, pero sí, quizá sea buen momento de reforzar posiciones si consiguen levantarla.

Por otro lado, Waves también creo que está en buen momento, y dentro de poco saldrá el nuevo DEX, por lo que la revalorización puede ser buena si además tenemos en cuenta las ICOS, Wager... (Y está lejos de ATH....)


----------



## psiloman (2 Nov 2017)

Superoeo dijo:


> Muchas gracias!
> 
> Sï, justo le tenía echado el ojo a IOTA, que para el largo plazo parece una buena apuesta, y ahora está en el mejor momento.
> 
> ...



Atención también a ZEN y ETP cuando acaben de bajar, yo esperaría aún para entrar.

Ojo a TaaS, pocos tokens, y con una gráfica preciosa, aguantando ante un BTC desatado. Valor estable como pocos, y aunque puntualmente puede bajar, tienes casi garantizado más de un X5 antes de que acabe 2018, además de los dividendos trimestrales. Estoy enamorado de esta moneda, y la veo barata aún. Por supuesto esta es mi opinión y puedo estar equivocado, las decisiones son tuyas.

Como esto siga así hasta el fork de BTC, el punto de entrada en algunas Alts va a ser una segunda oportunidad para participar en monedas con proyectos importantes y sólidos, de cara a un 2018 que se presenta apasionante.

Si BTC sigue con un fork cada 3 meses, pues ya no sabría que decir. Hay ya mucha distorsión en el mercado, esperemos que se tranquilicen un poco las cosas, creo que es bueno también para el propio BTC.


----------



## juli (2 Nov 2017)

BTC ha de salir. Cuanto más sube, con más razón sale a sembrar minas en Shitland a precio de derribo...ese es el planteamiento canibal de Sakamoto. Sístole, diástole...cuanto más burra sea su caída...más fiat multiplicará y por mayor exponente- la capacidad de subida de Shitland - ...y más traera de vuelta de las rebajas . Creo que lo más ilustrativo de BTC no son sus subidas dedolunísticas de cara a la galería,éso es sólo inercia...sino su capacidad de hundirse y remontar. Creo que la próxima crecida de BTC Cash tras un dump de cojones, será su consagración como pasarela de pago mundial. No sé si Dash va muy sobrada de tiempo mirando a Junio. También espero que ETH epiece a echar un candado de 7 llaves a su chiringuito.

Por otra parte, yo creo que toca una hornada de adopción masiva , superior exponencialmente a la de primavera...ésta, de absolutos profanos en cryptos. Y ha de ser opípara para cualquier muerto de jambre, no para fondos castuzos que tiren de Bitcoin. El vampiro necesita sangre...muca sangre...y cada vez hay más vampiros.

Hasta que los proyectos que lleguen a ello puedan consolidar sus blockchains en circuito cerrado, hay partida. Yo creo que hasta verano hay 2 o 3 oleadas interesantes y ahí sí será momento de ver en qué montañita estás sentado. Ahí ya habrá su buena docenita de dinosaurios blockchain globales Cocacola-Zara style.

Mirar a corto plazo es perder la partida.Quién se acuerda del Dao de ETH, Jihan con un cojón bitcoñero en cada mano o de LTC 2 años en muerte cerebral ?

Suerte con esas compras.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (2 Nov 2017)

juli dijo:


> BTC ha de salir. Cuanto más sube, con más razón sale a sembrar minas en Shitland a precio de derribo...ese es el planteamiento canibal de Sakamoto. Sístole, diástole...cuanto más burra sea su caída...más fiat multiplicará y por mayor exponente- la capacidad de subida de Shitland - ...y más traera de vuelta de las rebajas . Creo que lo más ilustrativo de BTC no son sus subidas dedolunísticas de cara a la galería,éso es sólo inercia...sino su capacidad de hundirse y remontar. Creo que la próxima crecida de BTC Cash tras un dump de cojones, será su consagración como pasarela de pago mundial. No sé si Dash va muy sobrada de tiempo mirando a Junio. También espero que ETH epiece a echar un candado de 7 llaves a su chiringuito.
> 
> Por otra parte, yo creo que toca una hornada de adopción masiva , superior exponencialmente a la de primavera...ésta, de absolutos profanos en cryptos. Y ha de ser opípara para cualquier muerto de jambre, no para fondos castuzos que tiren de Bitcoin. El vampiro necesita sangre...muca sangre...y cada vez hay más vampiros.
> 
> ...



Juli cada vez que te leo en mi mente suena una mezcla de voces entre Constantino Romero y Carlos sobera en una versión épica, como un ejercito de Altcoins haciendo el papel de Braveheart..diria que hasta emocionante.


El señor de las Altcoins: Las infinitas proles.


----------



## juli (2 Nov 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Juli cada vez que te leo en mi mente suena una mezcla de voces entre Constantino Romero y Carlos sobera en una versión épica, como un ejercito de Altcoins haciendo el papel de Braveheart..diria que hasta emocionante.
> 
> 
> El señor de las Altcoins: Las infinitas proles.



Wééé...no te equivoques...son lo que son. El verano tiene que pillar a cada cual montado en el vagón debido. Hasta entonces...a menear los cubiletes más rápido que Lucky luke.

Sísatole/diástole...es el abc de Bitcoin que de esto no sabe poco y puede aplicar cualquiera. ( Ya , como salga...)

Cuando el escenario de los "·equis" mosntruos esté niquelado...todos calvos. Eso sí, frente a los llorqueos y bajoneshabituales - comprensibles, eh ? que no somos de pìedra y ésto es la hostia y va a toda hostia - ...de este hilo no podrá decir nadie que "no estuvo allí" y que llegó cuando todo el peixe estaba vendido, como apuntaba un forero - yo no estoy de acuerdo -.

Muchos de los que entren ahora, sí. Nosotros, no.


----------



## plus ultra (2 Nov 2017)

juli dijo:


> Wallet de PIVX actualizada a última versión y con operatividad Zerocoin y habiendo devuelto ya el exceso de ZPIVs a PIVs originales.
> 
> Es muy fácil anonimizar envíos , el planteamiento, acojonante y fue un arma de doble filo en pleno marronazo, pues crea una representación monetaria - que no una moneda nueva - que sólo existe en tu wallet, no en la blockchain, cuestión que ya comentamos era necesaria para que los envíos fuesen irrastreables. Sí que requiere aprender 4 conceptos...pero hasta ahí, luego, totalmente intuitivo...estoy flipando / Michinato, a ver si juegas un poco con ello y comentas, tú que tienes experiencia en Moneros y otras yerbas...a mí me parece logradísimo /.
> 
> ...



He estado un tiempo desconectado,me puedes decir algo de los ZPIVs,se repartieron solo a los que estaban en su wallet o tambien en exchanges?

Ni los mas optimistas creerian que BTC estaria a 7.000$ en noviembre,pero cuidado que esto ya lo hemos visto ase poco,BTC Dominance: 61.6% ahora mismo.

Mis dudas a que esto se deba unicamente al fork,no se donde lo lei pero creo que aprox 1 de noviembre china iba regularizar el BTC de forma oficial y permitirian a exchnges BTC/yuan (no tengo fuente) y si es asi puede que la subida no este solo justificada sino que aun le queda una vertiginosa subida.

Yo por mi parte lo que mas sigo viendo seguro a dia de hoy para cierta estabilidad es DASH y aunque ya lo he dicho muchas veces que no son santo de mi devocion pero esta muy pero que muy infravalorada es XMR,de resto seguimos igual que siempre,en cunto se pase lo de BTC las alt subiran no tanto como antaño pero si elgimos bien aun podemos rascar unos cuantos x3,x5 x10.


----------



## fjsanchezgil (2 Nov 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Vamos a ser serios
> En ninguna release ponía que la wallet se iba a poner a mintear como loca sin límite, las zpiv, y mucho menos que esas coin iban a desaparecer
> 
> A mi me parece que si las criptos quieren llegar a algo más que a especuladores y frikis, tienen que avanzar hacia la sencillez de cara al usuario final.
> ...



A mi me han desaparecido unas cuantas pivx y me han aparecido las mismas zpiv. No es correcto?. 

Enviado desde mi LG-H810 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fjsanchezgil (2 Nov 2017)

fjsanchezgil dijo:


> A mi me han desaparecido unas cuantas pivx y me han aparecido las mismas zpiv. No es correcto?.
> 
> Enviado desde mi LG-H810 mediante Tapatalk



Vale. Me contesto yo solo (he revisado por encima la documentacion que hay en Zerocoin Protocol and POS (zPIV) | PIVX sí, esta bien...

Pues entonces. Que follones ha habido de pivx perdidos, monedas mintadas etc?... 



Enviado desde mi LG-H810 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Carlos T. (2 Nov 2017)

*Minería de criptomonedas: una necesidad de hardware*

A medida que aumenta la demanda de criptomonedas, la necesidad de mineros más eficientes también crece. Pero como los mineros dependen en gran medida de la calidad de su hardware, la demanda del mercado de criptomonedas también está impulsando un aumento en los componentes de las computadoras de aquellos que están relacionados con la extracción de criptomonedas.

El potencial de la minería bitcoin y las criptomonedas basadas en la minería ha conducido al desarrollo y producción de hardware específicamente diseñado para esta tarea y la formación de piscinas, donde los mineros fusionan su poder computacional.

Con esta realidad, un mercado se ha desarrollado en el sector del hardware. En este mercado, al igual que cualquier mercado libre, los mineros más pequeños que no pueden competir con los crecientes costes y las tasas de hash, son eliminados. Solo los más rentables sobreviven y cuando la rentabilidad depende de componentes de alta gama, los proveedores de hardware también se benefician.

Continuar leyendo...

---------- Post added 02-nov-2017 at 15:56 ----------








*Los derechos de propiedad digital y Blockchain*

En medio de la meteórica ascensión de Blockchain como una tecnología emergente con aplicaciones globales, siguen surgiendo inquietudes sobre leyes de derechos de propiedad anticuadas que proporcionan poca o ninguna dirección en cuanto a cómo se abordarán los activos digitales. Además, el software utilizado en los dispositivos para facilitar las transacciones digitales a menudo está vinculado a los acuerdos de usuario que pocos, alguna vez leen; son los llamados “contratos de adhesión” cuya legitimidad de voluntad de las partes es muy cuestionada. Como resultado, estos usuarios a menudo desconocen las incertidumbres que rodean la propiedad y los derechos de propiedad asociados con sus activos.

En su reciente libro titulado “Propiedad: propiedad, privacidad y la nueva servidumbre digital” de Cambridge University Press, Joshua AT Fairfield, quien es un experto en derecho y tecnología reconocido internacionalmente, especializado en propiedad digital, contrato electrónico, privacidad de Big Data y comunidades virtuales., traza algunas perspectivas frescas sobre la intersección entre los derechos de propiedad digital y el blockchain, y comentaremos algunas ideas de su interesante libro aquí.

Continuar leyendo...


----------



## juli (2 Nov 2017)

fjsanchezgil dijo:


> A mi me han desaparecido unas cuantas pivx y me han aparecido las mismas zpiv. No es correcto?.
> 
> Enviado desde mi LG-H810 mediante Tapatalk



En principio, totalmente correcto.

Yo haría un backup de esa wallet cagando leches. Y no porque vaya a petar ,sino porque Zpiv es un sistema muy particular y los Zpivs son monedas que, en cierto modo, "no existen" . Existen sólo en tu wallet...y un backup de esa wallet, registra los Zpivs que tengas...pero en un registro particular, no en la blockchain.

Tiene mucha tela y es un paso más alla en cuanto a ejercicio individual y descentralización - para mí, es descentralización absoluta -. Hablamos constantemente de que salga algo disruptivo y lalalá, pero este sistema , rimbombancias aparte, lo es ( otra cosa es que se consolide como lo suficientemente efectivo ). PIVX , y las coins "anónimas" parten de la base de que el resto, no lo son...o no lo suficiente, por ser rastreables, así que programan sistema que dificulten ese rastreo. El de PIVX crea una moneda virtual , pero en la blockchain , el rastro es el de los PIVs originales saliendo de balance. Su equivalente 1:1 a Zpivs se guarda en tu wallet, no en la blockchain, y cuando los Zpivs salen , en todo o en parte, a otra address de Pivx , llega una clave encriptada que hace que en esa wallet "aparezcan" tantos PIVs cmo Zpivs se han mandado...pero no como un envío ...igual que no constan como un envío cuando se "traducen" a Zpivs en su wallet original.

Bajo el prisma de quien considera las criptos normales rastreables, los PIVX son cheques y los ZPIVs, billetes. Y esos sí que "viven" en tu bolsillo/wallet sin titular y bajo tu cuenta y riesgo. En una cripto normal, las wallets no son anónimas, sino seudónimas, pues son "entes" identificables - la pega es rastrear su titular - pero tu dinero existe entanto en cuanto es un asiento contable perfetamente detallado en una base de datos pública y quien disponga de las claves privadas que autoricen su "movimiento" en esa base de datos - dividiéndo su montante, cambiando parte o partes a la titularidad de otras direcciones - puede transferirlo...pero en realidad, ese dinero nunca lo tiene su titular - a fin de cuentas, Manolito, bajo un seudónimo de chopocientos caracteres - , porque está en la blockchain.

Pues bien...ZPIV es disruptivo en tanto en cuanto ese dinero lo tienes tú en una wallet. la blockchain solo "sabe" que tus PIVs originales son menos ( sólo tú y tu wallet sabéis que esa pasta existe y por supuesto NADIE, salvo tu wallet, lo puede probar ) Ya en eso, podemos ver lo delicado - y anónimo - de llevar encima cheques ( con un titular, en el caso de una wallet cualquiera, una address titular a dispsoición de su "llave" privada ) ...o llevar un fajo de billetes...que de mano en mano van.

Una operación de PIVS a Zpivs sería, en la vida "normal" como la de 2 personas usuarias de 2 bancos - o del mismo, da igual - que cierran una operación en Cash. Uno saca su pasta...se la da a otro en la puerta...este segundo va a la sucursal de enfrente y mete los billetes en la suya. Chin-pón.

Visto y no visto. ZPIV sería ahí, la pasta "física" que aparece y desaparece...y que no se registra en NINGUN SITIO. La operación no sólo goza de la discreción de la blockchain, sino que es absolutamente tangencial a ella.




@plus ultra

En principio, si tu wallet no estaba abierta, no se habrían cambiado en ningún sitio ( La locura es que todo dios estaba estakeando cuado se activó - estakear en PIVX , aunque sea poc, es muy rentable , es como lo que hace Neo por defecto con el Gas - y fue un tsunami de conversones ). Y si no quieres hacerlo, deberías reconfigurar el automintado a CERO antes de activarla.

En los exchanges, ni eso. De hecho, el 10% obligatorio de mintado ZPIVs to PIVs por defecto se permitió anular para ellos , que se juntarían con el copón de ZPIVs que ni son suyos e incapaces de devolver los PIVs originales a sus dueños. 

Si no quieres pasarlos a ZPIVs, date de alta en slack y te indicarán..es sencillo. Luego abres la wallet y operas.




*Quisiera dejar clara una cosa* : Muchas veces, que PIVX vaya bien o no es una cuestión de matices, así que como yo profe no soy , animo a todos a que contacten con su soporte. Atienden bien y es su curro, no el mío. Todo lo que yo pueda poner , son trazos genéricos de por donde van los tiros. Y no lo digo por ser borde y no querer echar un cable,no jodas, sino porque eoss matices y su ejecución son cosa delicada y hay que hacerla con rigor y mucha responsabilidad por parte de a quien le toque.


----------



## juli (2 Nov 2017)

fjsanchezgil dijo:


> Vale. Me contesto yo solo (he revisado por encima la documentacion que hay en Zerocoin Protocol and POS (zPIV) | PIVX sí, esta bien...
> 
> Pues entonces. Que follones ha habido de pivx perdidos, monedas mintadas etc?...



De esta en diez páginas hacia atrás, tienes la respuesta.

Por cierto,tu post coincide con algo que pensaba esta mañana y debería ser muy positivo para PIVX. Que los nuevos Pivians a partir de ahop
ra, llegan a una wallet hecha y con una funcionalidad de lo más atarctiva. 

( Y coins baratas, coño...vaya chollo, eh, p_pin ??? )


----------



## Superoeo (2 Nov 2017)

psiloman dijo:


> Atención también a ZEN y ETP cuando acaben de bajar, yo esperaría aún para entrar.
> 
> Ojo a TaaS, pocos tokens, y con una gráfica preciosa, aguantando ante un BTC desatado. Valor estable como pocos, y aunque puntualmente puede bajar, tienes casi garantizado más de un X5 antes de que acabe 2018, además de los dividendos trimestrales. Estoy enamorado de esta moneda, y la veo barata aún. Por supuesto esta es mi opinión y puedo estar equivocado, las decisiones son tuyas.
> 
> ...



TaaS es ahora de hecho la número 1 de mi portafolio 

Y la que me está aguantando el desplome del resto porque tela...
Había pensado en reforzar posiciones pero si ya están haciendo el reparto del segundo pago, voy tarde para comprar más y meterlas en las EtherWallet no? O aun estaría a tiempo?

Porque no parece mala idea.


----------



## juli (2 Nov 2017)

@Superoeo

Creo que vas tarde. Dejaban movrlas hasta el 31.

Se supone que tras el cobro, habrá dump...aunque ya veremos. Su rendimiento y hermetismo al entorno es alucinante y todo dios ya le habrá visto el plumero. TAAS va a su puta bola.

En 2 años, Taas puede ser un trasatlántico cargado de pasta con la mejor criptoagenda del mundo. Ya hoy le meten en todas las PREICO y de estrangis, seguro que con trato absolutamente prefenrencial.

Jorge Mendes Style.


----------



## Superoeo (2 Nov 2017)

juli dijo:


> @Superoeo
> 
> Creo que vas tarde. Dejaban movrlas hasta el 31.
> 
> ...



Entonces me olvido de TaaS por el momento. Entraré en el futuro pero voy a ver si le saco algo de rédito un poco más inmediato al FIAT que voy a meter en este momento (y en un futuro quizá meterlo a TaaS)

Neo la veo bastante bien también.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (2 Nov 2017)

Alguien que tenga Ripple, por favor me puede decir alguna wallet decente donde meterla. Voy a meter Fiat, porque lo veo muy bajo y creo que cuando acabe el rally de los Bitcoin empezará a subir.


----------



## Polo_00 (2 Nov 2017)

Hola, ya que estamos si alguien conoce un wallet fiable para ETHEREUM gold, aparte del exchange no conozco ninguno. En el marketcap aparece el de eidoo pero no se si se pueden meter ahí ya que la opción que te da dentro es eth normal y no el gold. Alguien que me ilumine? Gracias.


----------



## Claudius (2 Nov 2017)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Alguien que tenga Ripple, por favor me puede decir alguna wallet decente donde meterla. Voy a meter Fiat, porque lo veo muy bajo y creo que cuando acabe el rally de los Bitcoin empezará a subir.



Toast Wallet - A free open source Ripple (XRP) wallet for iOS, Android, Mac and Windows
tienes que tener 20 xrp para que se active, busca sobre ella.


----------



## fjsanchezgil (3 Nov 2017)

juli dijo:


> En principio, totalmente correcto.
> 
> Yo haría un backup de esa wallet cagando leches. Y no porque vaya a petar ,sino porque Zpiv es un sistema muy particular y los Zpivs son monedas que, en cierto modo, "no existen" . Existen sólo en tu wallet...y un backup de esa wallet, registra los Zpivs que tengas...pero en un registro particular, no en la blockchain.
> 
> ...



Muchísimas gracias por la explicación Juli. Ha sido superdidactica y provechosa.

La verdad es que tengo el wallet siempre abierto y mintando, asi que me he comido la conversion del 10%. Ya puse la variable zerocoinenable a 0 y backup tambien hice, porque sin entender bien del todo lo que estaba pasando, ya intuía yo que había que hacer backup.

Lo dicho. Muchisimas gracias por tu superexplicacion.


Enviado desde mi LG-H810 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## VictorW (3 Nov 2017)

PIVX OUT. Compradas a 1.55 vendidas a 2.70. He perdido la confianza en el equipo desarrollador. No se puede anunciar a bombo y platillo un asunto clave y cagarla como lo han hecho.
All IN en Zoin... Moneda a desarrollar y cumpliendo objetivos marcados. 
Quizás me equivoque, pero los de PIVX me lo han hecho pasar fatalllll


----------



## michinato (3 Nov 2017)

Buenas foreros, 

por si a alguien le interesa, comparto un gráfico que he estado haciendo con la distribución de PIVX:








La gráfica la he truncado por arriba para que sea legible, pero pensad que según se acerca al eje vertical sube varios órdenes de magnitud. Las direcciones con más PIVX tienen del orden de 1 millón.


Ya hemos comentado en varias ocasiones la mala distribución, pero esto nos sirve para ver la curva que hacen las direcciones de plebeyos (donde me incluyo) y con esto también tenemos una foto a día de hoy, con números con los que podremos comparar la distribución del futuro. 


Para facilitar el análisis he separado 4 grupos:


Direcciones de Grandes cuentas
son menos de 300 direcciones
suman en total unos 20-24 millones de PIVX
la dirección con más PIVX tiene 1.386.060
hay que tener en cuenta que en este grupo también está el exchange Bittrex donde muchos inversores pequeños tienen sus PIVX (no los han sacado a sus wallets).

Masternodes
son unos 2400-2500 
suman en total unos 24 millones de PIVX
cada uno tiene 10.000 PIVX

Direcciones de Inversores corrientes / plebs
son unas 8000 direcciones
suman en total unos 6-8 millones de PIVX


Direcciones de cambio/restos
aquellas con menos de 99 PIVX
considero que son de cambios de transacciones o de inversores muy minoritarios y no las he tenido en cuenta para la suma



Nota 1: Los números de aquí arriba son de direcciones únicas de PIVX, pero eso no quiere decir que sean individuales, un mismo inversor puede tener N direcciones.

Nota 2: Para la suma del número total de PIVX de cada grupo he tenido que hacer una aproximación entre unos valores máximo y mínimo (que sí sé con certeza), pero vamos, que no se va a desviar mucho de la realidad.


Dejo paso a vuestro análisis, ¿que opináis? se admiten cualquier cosa:


mierda infecta
es un chiringuito
no está tan mal, otras están peor, y seguramente que va a mejorar en el futuro
esto no es más que el principio de Pareto 80/20. Que se cumpla es normal y nos indica una distribución sana.
todas las altcoins han empezado así y cuando se destacan por su innovación es cuando se empiezan a distribuir más.


----------



## juli (3 Nov 2017)

VictorW dijo:


> PIVX OUT. Compradas a 1.55 vendidas a 2.70. He perdido la confianza en el equipo desarrollador. No se puede anunciar a bombo y platillo un asunto clave y cagarla como lo han hecho.
> All IN en Zoin... Moneda a desarrollar y cumpliendo objetivos marcados.
> Quizás me equivoque, pero los de PIVX me lo han hecho pasar fatalllll



No sé si es la adecuada, pero tu reacción es perfectamente comprensible. 

EN PIVX , tras la mejora de los problemas, ya han vuelto a los mantritas Gandhianos, la publi a saco y las llamadas a rebato a la comunidad , con en el asunto de una votación actual para entrar en Binance exchange, por ejemplo...en cunto no están primeros en la lista ( van segundos en votos) , responsabilizan con poco tacto a su adorada comunidad de no dar el callo...como hicieron cuando el obviado automint comenzá cagándola, que pasaron de no hacer una puta referencia a ello...a decir cuánto lo habían publicitado y qué llorones eran quienes no sehabían preocupado de empollarse un nimio apunte en una esquina del foro con los pormenores técnicos del nuevo sistema - que infinidad de usuarios ni siquiera entenderían, caso de haberlo leído -.

El caso es que ahora parece qiue van mejor las cosas y ya se vuelen a petar los hilos de slack de toda índole de miembros del equipo oficial , mientras en soporte ves gente pidiendo ayuda media docena de veces hasta que se largan aburridos. Durante la previa del zerocoin , mogollón de devs andaban por ahí discutiendo accesos previo pago o no, a nuevos exchanges, etc...yo entonces, sin saber la que venía, me preguntaba : "¿ Joder, tan de puta madre han chequeado el nuevo sistema ? ". EN 2 días llegaron "las risas" , el mutis por el foro de las animadoras oficiales, y lo zánganos que eran los usuarios , sin importar su nivel tecnico, por no empollarse los papelones tecnicos del zerocoin.

En cuanto ésto se enderece, creo que podríamos charlar sobre un grupeto/thread de hispanoparlantes en slack con afán de trasparencia REAL y buena comunicación hacia la comunidad..creo que se podría hacer algo majo sin gran esfuerzo y poner a más de un perdoavidas que vicia el proyecto en su sitio. La verdad es que se ha visto y aún se ve mucha gente molesta., eso es un hecho...y en cierto modo, ciertos estratos de la comunidad están posicionándose en un nivel nada recomendable....y éso ni es sano, ni potencia el proyecto.


En fin, espero que a PIVX no le vaya mal..pero suerte con Zoin.


----------



## Claudius (3 Nov 2017)

michinato dijo:


> Buenas foreros,
> 
> por si a alguien le interesa, comparto un gráfico que he estado haciendo con la distribución de PIVX:
> 
> ...



Tenías que preguntarte que buscas tu en pivx:
Una especulación?
Una inversión?

Hay 2 cosas muy importante en este mundillo, 
1) La utilidad de la 'shit' para el mundo real
2) Su conexión con el mundo real
3) La calidad de producto

Y el punto 3) ya habéis visto por lo que he leído, los sustos de ver tu wallet a zero, y no saber que pasa, tirar n horas investigando (parte de tu vida) cuando hay más shit similares..

El 2) no lo veo desde que estaba a 1$, ha subido por especulación, fundamentales no he visto (con lo que posteais, q no la sigo)

El 1) Los avances que ha tenido, no he visto muchos.

Si estás especulando, todo esto no lo contemples, compra en suelos y vende en techos, si estás invirtiendo es otra cosa.

Es mi modesta opinión.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (3 Nov 2017)

Parece que hay un pequeño goteo del suero de BTC hacia algunas alts.


No se si se ha comentado, Iota el 22 de Noviembre sera agregado a un exchange Coreano.

Coinrail (Korea) will list IOTA on Nov 22 : Iota

Esta info también puede resultar interesante:
Altcoins listing on exchanges in November | Bitzamp


----------



## juli (3 Nov 2017)

@michinato joder...cojonuda exposición, gracias 

Mi respuesta, la misma que sacaba del queso "accionarial" en el explorer y que ya comentamos en su día : Que hay motrollón de ballenatos esperando, seguramente a las 2 cifras, para ir empezando a descargar su tesoooooro. Yo, más que el estado de distribución actual, veo SU PERFIL como potencialmente MUY popular, preparado para llegadas masivas de holders modestos que ya son una parte significativa del proyecto.

Me gustaría resaltar , en tanto los sitemas de gobernanza o se niquelan, la influencia que la Castucilla del team . muchos , gente respetuosa y considerada y otros, no tanto, tienen sobre la línea de actuación en muchos sentidos...así como a su racanería en cuanto a abordar cualquier gasto, y estamos hablando ya de un proyecto de 200 kilos hace 2 semanas. Es cierto que ello se da a menudo por el desconocimiento del usuario medio de una impresión siquiera genérica , panorámica, del proyecto - tengo una teoría al respecto y éso es , creo, facilmente mejorable - ...pero a muchos, les viene de perlas. Todo éso son dilemas absolutamente habituales en dinámicas de grupo y grupo masivo y descentralizado además, que conste...asíque todo tiene sus matices y nada es absolutamente categórico...pero lo malo es que muy frecuentemente conduce a un desequilibrio evidente que ya no es una cuestión de matices y que choca sonoramente con la concepción general del proyecto. En este caso, por ejemplo, es flipante que quienes, en mi opinión, tienen enormes posibiliades de ser los grandes beneficiados del ascenso del proyecto por ser holders desde milésimas de centavo, bloqueeen o instalen una ambiente de bloqueo a himbersiones modestas para un proyecto del calado actual , en principio de lo más asequibles y con enormes perspectivas de retorno amplificado como puede ser pagar peaje a un exchange. Ahí el bloqueo , la demagogia , y la falta de empatía con la generalidad de holders, brillan por su ausencia. Y el caso es que, como muchas otras cuestiones de enjundia, salen adelante o se sepultan en base a un espectro no demasiado amplio de miembros con beneficios asegurados infinitamente por encima de su "querida" comunidad - hablamos, y tus argumentos no hacen sino apuntar claramente en esa diección - de auténticas ballenas y una legión de holders modestísimos y un desequilibrio natural, sí, pero abslutamente clamoroso...lo cual no encaja demasiado con múltiples expresiones en que se instala la común banderola púrpura.

Dicho todo ésto, habría que resaltar también que la aprobación de el sistema de gobernanza defiitivo y una canalización mejorando el actual , en principio, debería mejorar este apartado muy mucho - mogollón de gente ni sabe quién vota o cómo o si ellos tienen derecho , por ejemplo -. 

@Claudius...desde estar a un pavo, ha habido mejoras...fundamentalmente resets de gambadas en diferetes wallets, que éso, en absoluto es nuevo. Yo entré como en Abril y en el foro oficial el 80% de los hilos eran acerca de cómo la wallet cascaba si se cerraba de sopetón por cortes de luz , errores del usuario o cualquier otra razón. SI pasaba éso, no arrancaba.

Por otra parte, lo "elemental" del proyecto - sin menoscabo de avances futuros, pero escalonadamente, que podrían ser pura inercia - puede ser perfectamente - yo lo he entendido siempre así - un gran factor en favor de su poder de adhesión e integración...y de hecho, pieza clave en una comunidad activa y bastante considerable.


----------



## fjsanchezgil (3 Nov 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Tenías que preguntarte que buscas tu en pivx:
> Una especulación?
> Una inversión?
> 
> ...



A ver. Que esto no es nada con las mierdas que estamos sufriendo los early adopters de Iota, y ahi la tienes, con todo el Hype del mundo.

Y la misma actitud de los devs oye: "la culpa es vuestra, lusers de m...a, que no os habeis molestado en pasar por nuestro slack un dia si y otro también a que hagais vuestros deberes".

A mi pivx me parece un proyecto superinteresante, y si al final han arreglado el problema, pues eso es lo que importa. 



Enviado desde mi LG-H810 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Claudius (3 Nov 2017)

fjsanchezgil dijo:


> A ver. Que esto no es nada con las mierdas que estamos sufriendo los early adopters de Iota, y ahi la tienes, con todo el Hype del mundo.
> 
> Y la misma actitud de los devs oye: "la culpa es vuestra, lusers de m...a, que no os habeis molestado en pasar por nuestro slack un dia si y otro también a que hagais vuestros deberes".
> 
> A mi pivx me parece un proyecto superinteresante, y si al final han arreglado el problema, pues eso es lo que importa.



Ya.. Yo solo le daba mi opinión, ya que la solicitó. El riesgo-retorno, con el amplio abanico de mercado que hay..., para mi no lo contemplo.
Cuando controlas el 51% de una empresa, decides sobre el camino a tomar. 
A mi me parecen bastante oportunistas, y teniendo esa 'habilidad' y músculo para hacer crecer 'su proyecto' ahí fuera, no veo muchos avances en conectar fiat-pivx, para algo que quiere que se use como moneda digital.
Ni buscar el crecer los rrhh para su proyecto. 

Lo comento desde mi limitada información obtenida en las noticias que puedan salir en prensa crypto, ya que no se si en los últimos 6 meses han hecho algo de esto. Si se de mirar ahora que no tienen un solo par usd

Cosa que IOTA si está haciendo.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (3 Nov 2017)

Alguien sabe que es DAT en Bitfinex? no me aparece en el market como tal..gracias por la aclaración, tengo curiosidad.

Nada, ya esta.

Link abajo del siguiente usuario.


----------



## Carlos T. (3 Nov 2017)

*Streamr: Blockchain para descentralizar el flujo de datos*

El flujo de datos descentralizado finalmente se está convirtiendo en una realidad. Una de las plataformas a la vanguardia del innovador concepto de intercambio de datos es Streamr. Busca permitir una nueva forma de que las máquinas y las personas intercambien datos en una red P2P descentralizada.

La transferencia de datos en forma P2P entre usuarios es una alternativa extremadamente eficiente para almacenar todos los datos recopilados en una cadena de bloques. La red P2P evitará que se sature la cadena de bloques con datos innecesarios que no requieren necesariamente guardarse.

Una plataforma como Streamr proporcionará una interfaz única para la entrega y el pago de datos en tiempo real, y hará que estos flujos de datos sean comercializables por personas y máquinas utilizando un token criptográfico: DataCoin.

Continuar leyendo...


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (3 Nov 2017)

Carlos T. dijo:


> *Streamr: Blockchain para descentralizar el flujo de datos*
> 
> El flujo de datos descentralizado finalmente se está convirtiendo en una realidad. Una de las plataformas a la vanguardia del innovador concepto de intercambio de datos es Streamr. Busca permitir una nueva forma de que las máquinas y las personas intercambien datos en una red P2P descentralizada.
> 
> ...



Justo lo que puse arriba:XX:


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (3 Nov 2017)

Alguien metió pasta en la Ico de Tezos?
No se nada desde entonces. 
Alguien tiene alguna noticia?
Empiezo a pensar que cogieron la pasta y cerraron el chiringuito porque ya hace meses.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (3 Nov 2017)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Alguien metió pasta en la Ico de Tezos?
> No se nada desde entonces.
> Alguien tiene alguna noticia?
> Empiezo a pensar que cogieron la pasta y cerraron el chiringuito porque ya hace meses.



Yo metí algo... lo que se sabe es que hay retrasos porque no encuentran gente cualificada para llevar el proyecto adelante y por desavenencias entre los jefes.

Hay por ahí un artículo de Zerohedge que tiene una visión mucho mas catastrofista pero hay que tener en cuenta su aversión a todo lo relacionado con el mundo cripto así que yo no me la tomaría tan al pie de la letra.

The World's Largest ICO Is Imploding After Just 3 Months | Zero Hedge


----------



## juli (4 Nov 2017)

TAAS : reparto de dividendos ...y dump. Atentos a estos días , quienes buscaban cargar.

0.3 $ por Token. Menos que en Agosto ( 0.38 $ ) .EN términos "CRYPTO" , suena , de nuevo a escaso rédito , sobre un 30% cuatrimestral ( 34% de media entre los 2 ). 

Ahora bien, FIAT : En 2 cuatrimestres, ROI del 68% solamente en el reparto de dividendos...MÁS una cotización que multiplica por 4 ó 5 veces el precio inicial ( viene a hacer algo más de un x2 en cada reparto ). Es decir, El próximo reparto, en Marzo, FIAT reintegrado ...y todo el montante , beneficio...y listo para repartos futuros LIMPIOS , así como revalorizaciones del token. 

Entre pitos y flautas, viene a ser sobre un 550% redondo , que encaja perfectamente en holdear un BTC que , en Marzo y el lío de los WINKLEVOSS andaba en 1.200$ ( y a pocos les parecerá hoy mala idea haber holdeado BTC, verdad ? : ) ...en Marzo se debería alcanzar un x9 / x10..y exclusivo abono en mano a un proyecto autónomo y jugoso que seguirá salpicando réditos y ampliando base de himbersión, que se va agigantando también reparto a reparto y currándose la mejor agenda comercial cripto global.

Eso sí...en el paralelismo que surge a huevo, yo diría que su gráfico es el de un Bitcoin "sin montañas rusas"...Sólido y bullish. Esto sí que es echar nasas y sentarte en el porche a beber cerveza.

Monedón & Braguetazo.




*edito* tras repasar las echas del ICO.

Repaso fechas del ICO y veo que EMPEZÓ a úĺtimos Marzo...pero la salida fue a últimos de Abril, con lo que llevaría , a 27 de octubre, hace una semana, 6 meses en el mercado y los dos repartos serían practicamente TRIMESTRALES ( se sacaron un primer pago a principios de Agosto que no encajaba por ningún lado ) .

Con lo que los resultados anuales , a esta marcha , se dispararían más aún, sobre un tercio por encima. Cotizazión, dividendos y "Bote".

Leí algo en su día sobre una nueva estrategiamodalidad de himbersión de TAAS, creo que hasta con un nombre específico opara esa plataforma...pero no encuentro nada ( si alguien comenta algo, agradecido ). A corto/medio plazo, los derivados en BTC , ETH y su cascada - gran parte de los movimientos de TAAS son en tokens de ETH y ahí andarán bajando medias - ...y esta plataforma comenyada, pintan de coña.


----------



## psiloman (4 Nov 2017)

juli dijo:


> TAAS : reparto de dividendos ...y dump. Atentos a estos días , quienes buscaban cargar.
> 
> 0.3 $ por Token. Menos que en Agosto ( 0.38 $ ) .EN términos "CRYPTO" , suena , de nuevo a escaso rédito , sobre un 30% cuatrimestral ( 34% de media entre los 2 ).
> 
> ...



Efectivamente Juli, TaaS ha dado una rentabilidad muy parecida a BTC, hecho no desdeñable debido al comportamiento que ha tenido bitcoin estos meses.

TaaS la veo soltando por encima de 0.5 $ por token apenas empiece a despertar ETH y su cascada.

Si en el 2018 se produce la verdadera explosión del mundo cripto, con los proyectos sólidos evolucionando con cierta independencia del bitcoin, no es descartable superar el dólar por token en los repartos. Y ojo, en capitalización hay recorrido. Es proyecto ganador sí o sí.

Si hay suerte, en este dump podremos seguir cargando, aunque no espero bajadas realmente suculentas, ojalá me equivoque.


----------



## haruki murakami (4 Nov 2017)

Claudius!

Aqui dejo un link en el que aparece una compracion entre los cryotbancos, es de Octubre 25, pero no veo muy bien posicionado a Bankera en este articulo, se que debo leer un poco mas, tu le tienes mucha fe al proyecto y me gustaria que pudieras dar algunas ventajas de Bankera respecto a los otros, el articulo habla de que el fund que quiere lograr Bankera es absurdo, se que su preICO ya fue y en unos 22 dias sacan el ICO, por favor ampliame esto...Pregunta, yo estoy en Colombia, puedo invertir en Bankera o solo si se es residente en Europa/ cuenta en banco europeo?

https://medium.com/@CryptoJudgemnt/comparing-cryptobanks-tenx-monaco-change-polybius-tokencard-bankera-54345c04c6a7


----------



## Claudius (4 Nov 2017)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Claudius!
> 
> Aqui dejo un link en el que aparece una compracion entre los cryotbancos, es de Octubre 25, pero no veo muy bien posicionado a Bankera en este articulo, se que debo leer un poco mas, tu le tienes mucha fe al proyecto y me gustaria que pudieras dar algunas ventajas de Bankera respecto a los otros, el articulo habla de que el fund que quiere lograr Bankera es absurdo, se que su preICO ya fue y en unos 22 dias sacan el ICO, por favor ampliame esto...Pregunta, yo estoy en Colombia, puedo invertir en Bankera o solo si se es residente en Europa/ cuenta en banco europeo?
> 
> Comparing Cryptobanks



Las impresiones de un 'claudius' en medium o stemit o cualquier sitio siempre hay que tomarlas con cautela. 
Ahí dice que lo que dice el paisano lo colgó el 15 de agosto.., o eso entiendo yo. Y mezcla churras con merinas (un dicho español) tarjetas vs bankarios.

Bankera tiene chat en español de soporte on-line pregúntales las dudas.

Ahora están con la traducción de su sitio a lenguas de fuera de la unión europea, me ha llamado la atención China, Korea y Japón, con este último tienen acuedos estratégicos con NEM. 

Hace unas semanas, me invitaron a una charla relacionado con inversión en crypto-land y un muchacho me preguntó que opinaba de las ICO. 
Y contesté en el auditorio que si una ICO solo acepta crypto, el riesgo de 'scam-exit' es n veces más elevado que si acepta fiat. Ya que con este se establece un pre-contrato y el dinero es traceable.

Las bankeras se pueden comprar con decenas de método de pago fuera de crypto-land..., y las crypto se pueden hacer fiat a través de spectrocoin, su brazo tecnológico actual.

Yo invitaría a los compañeros que hay varios en el hilo que tienen cuenta en Bankera, que den sus impresiones desde que son pre-inversores y usuarios.
Yo ya he hablado mucho de ella.


----------



## davitin (4 Nov 2017)

Que prevision le dais a btc de aqui al hard fork? Llegara a 8000?


----------



## Claudius (5 Nov 2017)

Bueno, el primer caso en los tribunales de ICO 'scam', esto es un aviso a navegantes que tengan la 'denominación social' en tierras con 'seguridad jurídica' dónde se halla *regulado* este novedoso, disruptivo y fantástico método de financiación para emprendimientos.

Presentan-demanda-colectiva-contra-tezos-corte-superior-california
400 Bad Request

Nota: esta se abonaron en btc,eth según he investigado.


----------



## MM Trainer (5 Nov 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


>



Así que el día que toque los 7633 nos vamos para los 4700, correcto?

Mojese, señor Negrofuturo. No deje el gráfico sin explicación.


----------



## Gian Gastone (5 Nov 2017)

*vARIACIÓN PRECIO EN LOS ULTIMOS 90 DIAS*

VARIACIÓN DEL PRECIO DEL BITCOIN




Variacion del precio de IOTA (90 dias)



si os interesa otra moneda la subo


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (5 Nov 2017)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> VARIACIÓN DEL PRECIO DEL BITCOIN
> Ver archivo adjunto 76337
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 76335
> ...



OMG,ETC y AUGUR.


Me recuerda a la campana de Gauss

Gracias.


----------



## Gian Gastone (5 Nov 2017)

satoshi nakamoto dijo:


> omg,etc y augur.
> 
> 
> Me recuerda a la campana de gauss
> ...










mu se refiere a la media y sigma a la desviacion estandard. por lo que el 80% de la variacion de precio en un día es media +- desviación. la moda varia con el numero de
intervalos ya que los datos estan agrupados.

Fuente de datos: la API de CoinCap.io


----------



## Polo_00 (5 Nov 2017)

Buena subida de eth gold de un 100% hoy...


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (5 Nov 2017)

Polo_05 dijo:


> Buena subida de eth gold de un 100% hoy...



Streamr también lleva una buena, de salir a 0,041$ a 0,098$ y tuvo un pico de 0,21$,a ver en que rango queda en unos dias,es algo similar a Iota, pero de la cadena de tokens Ethereum..

Tiene entre los advisors a Golem, banco suizo,Ceo de OMG..
Creo que como proyecto a largo plazo pinta bien.

Citadme dentro de un par de años.

ienso:


----------



## tio_argyle (6 Nov 2017)

¿Qué leches le ha pasado a TAAS? O_O


----------



## Superoeo (6 Nov 2017)

tio_argyle dijo:


> ¿Qué leches le ha pasado a TAAS? O_O



Nada, que acaba de realizar el segundo pago, y los especuladores que ya han cobrado la están dumpeando. Buena oportunidad para comprar más cantidad.


----------



## Carlos T. (6 Nov 2017)

*Bitcoin Cash tendrá nuevo Hard Fork el 13 de noviembre*

Con Bitcoin Cash en aumento ya se prepararon detalles para reparar el ajuste de dificultad interrumpido con un hard fork el próximo 13 de noviembre. Si la criptomoneda pretende tomarse en serio, esto es indispensable.

El precio de Bitcoin Cash saltó de 320 $ a más de 460 $, o de 0.054 a 0.071 BTC. El aumento masivo fue orquestado por la creciente probabilidad de que fallara el fork de SegWit2x y la idea de Bitcoin.com de que Bitcoin Cash sea el verdadero Bitcoin. Aunque todo esto ignora que el algoritmo de dificultad de Bitcoin Cash está terriblemente roto.

Para entender por qué, necesitamos retroceder un poco; Bitcoin ajusta la dificultad de minería para cada secuencia de bloques de 2016, que es aproximadamente cada dos semanas, de modo que se genera un nuevo bloque cada diez minutos. Sin embargo, si dos monedas tienen el mismo algoritmo de minería, compiten por la misma potencia de hash. Esto tiene terribles implicaciones para la moneda más débil y, por lo general, más barata; mientras los mineros migran a la moneda más rentable, la dificultad sigue siendo la misma para los bloques de 2016, y la red necesita más y más tiempo para agregar nuevos bloques. El blockchain se congela y, como consecuencia final, se detiene por completo. Eso es lo que ocurre.

Continuar leyendo...

---------- Post added 06-nov-2017 at 14:49 ----------








*SOMN: Entrevistamos a su CTO, Igor Lebedev*

SONM es una plataforma que permite que Cualquier dispositivo inteligente (CPU, GPU, PlayStation e incluso teléfono inteligente) que se encuentre en cualquier parte del mundo, pueda unirse a la red y funcionar como mineros de potencia de cómputo, y así obtener tokens al realizar cálculos para todos en la red de igual a igual a través del grupo de aplicaciones SONM.

Un emprendimiento blockchain cuyo crecimiento comentaremos aquí, desde la perspectiva de Igor Lebedev, quien es parte del equipo de SONM, y quien nos ha concedido esta entrevista.

Entrevista con Igor Lebedev para crypto-economy.net

– ¿Cómo está siendo su experiencia con el proyecto SONM?

– Escuché por primera vez sobre SONM algún tiempo antes de su ICO. Examiné el documento técnico y me pareció un proyecto factible con posibilidades de futuro prometedor. Así que participé en ICO con una suma menor de Eth, solo por interés y diversión. Luego estaba pasando el rato en el chat público de SONM, una tarde encontré a Sergey allí y le pregunté sobre las vacantes abiertas. Tuvimos una charla, luego un par de reuniones y recibí una oferta.

Me gusta este proyecto y le dedico todo el tiempo que tengo.

– ¿Cuáles son las principales características que diferencian a SONM de otras redes informáticas descentralizadas?

– Esta es una de las preguntas más comunes que escucho en conversaciones públicas o personales. Después del ICO, se realizaron muchos análisis. En el documento técnico, se mencionan muchas de las tecnologías útiles y factibles, y debemos definir cómo se verá eso desde el punto de vista del cliente. Para hablar sobre las diferencias, debemos dejar en claro: cuáles son los productos, quiénes nos gustaría competir o cuáles competirán con nosotros. Necesitamos definir el producto.

Continuar leyendo...


----------



## p_pin (6 Nov 2017)

A ver que os parece este cuadro.
He tratado de comparar la rentabilidad de las principales criptos del "top 10"

_(nem no está, en su lugar iota. La razón? yo tengo alguna iota :XX: )_


Creo que es claro, he pillado dos fechas específicas, hace 3 meses (el día 06 Agosto), y hace 12 meses (06 Nov-2016), y he comparado la cotización con el día de hoy.
En base a eso tenemos una rentabilidad, Por ejemplo, si alguien invirtío en BTC hace 3 meses, ha obtenido una rentabilidad del 127.98%, si lo hizo en IOTA, la rentabilidad es negativa, del 10,76%. Lo mismo en 12 meses... 

Los que pone un guión es que en esa fecha no "existían", no tenían precio de cotización según Coinmarketcap que es de donde pillé los datos

Click ampliar para verlo imprescindible






Alguna consideración que no lleven a engaño o malas interpretaciones:

- La primera una frase conocida: Rentabilidades pasadas no garantizan rentabilidades futuras

- Contexto. Es importante el contexto. Por ejemplo en esta comparación sale muy beneficiada Bcash, casualmente el dia 06 Agosto fue su primer día en los exchange. Los que tengan buena memoria recordarán que fueron días convulsos, todos querían transferir sus Bcash, pero no se podía...

- Por otra parte, la coyuntura nos dice que no es lo mismo comprar algo "reconocido" y de lo que se tiene constancia como pueda ser BTC o LTC (de sobra conocidos en 2016) que comprar NEO, que por entonces aunque cotizara en "céntimos", era una apuesta muy arriesgada. Lo demás es cuestión de analizar Riesgo=beneficio. En este caso tenemos al top 10. Es decir criptos que han tenido éxito mayor o menor. 
Es posible que alguno decidiera arriesgar buscando el pelotazo en una coin que ahora no es ni top100, dinero perdido... a eso me refiero, mayor riesgo implica no sólo que se pueda revalorizar más, también se puede perder


----------



## davitin (6 Nov 2017)

Yo llevo mucho tiemoo analizando sonm y creo que me voy a meter, pinta muy bien.


----------



## Claudius (6 Nov 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> A ver que os parece este cuadro.
> He tratado de comparar la rentabilidad de las principales criptos del "top 10"



Cryptocoin overview - WorldCoinIndex.com

Aquí se puede ver mejor los rendimientos. Alguno se puede llevar sorpresas, respecto a hace 1 año 'fiscal' comparando con el rey.

Además de la especulación están los fundamentales y esto es importante a medio plazo.

Otras altcoin hacen su misma labor: 
a) Reserva de valor
b) Enviar valor monetario de A a B de forma más eficiente.

Ethereum tiene más tps desde hace un trimestre que btc, se está usando como dinero, es la red que más adeptos empresariales está adoptando, y está sobradamente contrastado que los 300 usd, de soporte no quieren que los pierda.

Cuando pase el fork, y si no hay sobresaltos en la cotización quizás, ocurra como el año pasado, btc, se queda en standbye y se meta arreón en las blue-chip, porque el dinero se mueva.

Nunca se nos tiene que olvidar, que será dónde se enchufe el dinero fiat.


----------



## p_pin (6 Nov 2017)

Ok, yo currándome un cuadro y resulta que la página que ha puesto Claudius hace algo similar jajaja

En realidad no es nada del otro mundo, solo que como ésto se mueve muy rápido, se pierde a veces la noción. Por eso de vez en cuando me gusta hacer algunos apuntes, para no perder la perspectiva


----------



## juli (7 Nov 2017)

Bueno, un par de cosas , una general y otra puntual.


La general, sobre algo que comentaba paketazo hace una o 2 seanas ...y con la ondita Braveheart que me achaca Satohi, pa'variar, pues yo sí veo un pumpazo - posiblemente EL Pumpazo - en las asequibles alts para poner en canción a la última hornada de adopción masiva, la de la gente absolutamente fuera de ambientes blockchain & techs... FUERA y sin el menor vínculo siquiera. Hay que regalar un buen pelotazo a los más modelnos de los paletos , pues ellos integrarán , vía FOMO de patio de vecios y tienda e barrio , a absolutamente todos los demás para que vivir al margen de la blockchain no sea defendible por absolutamente nadie ( adopción masiva ).

Yo creo además, y con esa hipótesis voy a jugar estas últimas rondas , que el sistema de drenaje instalado es de lo más efectivo y cualquier regalo previo conducirá al mogollón a una euforia "doble o nada" equiparable al que ya disfrutan buena parte de quienes entraron este verano...pero a lo bruto y sin capacidad de recuperación - los del verano, deberían ver mejorar sus oxidadas posiciones en este último arreón ...y en mi opinión, instalarse en apuestas top sin avaricia , pues deberán abandonarlas razonablemente arriba antes de la última sístole-diástole bitcoñera, a la que se unirán ya los proyectos destinados a dominar globalmente el sector, y sin duda alguna, la "calladísisisima" ETH -.

La vaina es saber si es ésta que empieza a mostrar la hinchazón alt definitiva ...o habrá un barrido final de BTC . Y yo entiendo que la caída de precios que hemos visto está bien lejos de los míticos barridos vistos este año, donde tokens de absoluta referencia se veían a precios de pura boñiga ( recordemos que el móvimiento pendular/Sístole-diástole , es más efectico cuanto más excesivo ). Y apuesto porque BTC intentará desinflar Shitland totalmente...hasta instalarse y hasta dispararse en 5 cifras, con lo que una revalorización en tops o en tokens de ETH olvidados por ahí , será engordar al cerdo para la matanza. Lo peor es que parece que puede llegar sin las "cards & virtual cards" sanaóras al servicio del criptoplayer particular y quie quiera hacerse a un lado para garantizarse un buen arsenal de munición fiat ante la fiesta final tendrá que echarle imaginación .

Por cierto, la asincronía en los timmings de actualizaciones emblemáticas como las de ETH & Dash ...así como los de las cards "sanaóras" , parece que todas con el denoinador común de estar a expensas de la ineludible bendición de la poco descentralizada - y menos aún anticastuza y robinjudiana - VISA ...dejan los bujeros suficientes como para valorar muy en serio lo ajena O NO que es la gran banca global y sus distintas herramientas al milagro coñómico del mundo mundial de Sakamoto...o sólo están ejerciciendo un llamado al paraíso donde ejercer la vieja ley del embudo.

Y al loro, aunque esa sería una vuelta de tuerca final, de que todo no acabe, en el billón de pavos de cap...matando al padre...de cebo y muy señor mío. Como esa duda en mi caso, preside todo movimiento ...yo apuesto por quienes vayan a cortar el queso y estén en segundo plano...con BTC en su trono, o en el garrote final, pillarán.

HAGAN JUEGO, SEÑORES !!!


________________________________________________

La segunda cuestń es puntual y gira en torno a una apuesta personal, Mybit , buscando si alguien se anima a desentrañar el jeroglífico de su reparto. En un alarde de frenética actividad , han sacado un gilivídeo que se supone revelador acerca del valor de su token en el planteamiento "smart contract" que han hecho. 



Spoiler



[youtube]PQIXureZxSk[/youtube]



Según el vídeo , algunas ambiguas aportaciones en su slack y hasta declaraciones de principios públicas en las que presentaban el token como "liberador de billones de $ para financiamiento global de tecnologías avanzadas" ( la rimbombancia en MYbit es marca de la casa -...y sí, acojona lo suyo - ) , mi atrofia mental me dice que el valor de los tokens no será el del fiat a invertir en cada proyecto en cuestión...sino una especie de TIcket/Salvoconducto/Sello oficial con el que canalizar el pastizal que haga falta ...y que posiblemente, reciba un equis porcentual de la himbersión en fiat. 

Aunque ya sé que no es lo mío, me explico : Se consigue un biznez castuzo donde se vayan a colocar 18.000 sistemas de producción de energía solar para una planta en las afueras de Estambul, por ejemplo , con un retorno a esa finaciación del 8% en 6 meses ,por ejemplo. Se abre la himbersión a cuentas particulares...que necesitarán canalizar su aportación con X tokens de la plataforma para su aprobación... el smart contract brinda , por ejemplo, un 1% de retribución de los márgenes pertinentes a los tokens dispuestos Y BLOQUEADOS hasta fin de contrato. 

En fin...si alguien sabe algo, sigue MYbit o smplemente lo pilla por otro lado, agradezco aportaciones. Y no quiero dejar sin resaltar lo delicadito de este Token-bollycao hasta que comiencen a hacer pagos. Ya me pasó con Taas hasta que aflojaron la mosca por primera vez ( Kondarra y/o Andyteleco puieden dar fe de lo acojonante que fue por momentos llegar al reparto final ) . Mybit tiene un float de ensueño para un biznez bien montáo...que a su vez, es un atractivo redondo ...para un chanchullazo de "toma el dinero y corre" bien montáo.

Así que de nuevo...hagan juego, señores! ::


Buen día a todos.



______________________________________


p.d. *Claudius*, sabes algo más concreto que lo que comentaste sobr que Dash se podría estakear en un futuro sin necesidad de las 1000 chapas de un Mnode ? Gracias.


----------



## Claudius (7 Nov 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


>



Ahora tira unos triángulos en el par eth/btc y verás la divergencia vs eth/usd.

Este par es el que controla +- el 40% de volumen.
En usd solo maneja un 25+- 
Ahora bien si vamos al volumen fiat usd+won+resto manejan el 60%

Los triángulos se resolverá en binario o sube fuerte (1) o baja fuerte (0)
mis indicios apuntan a que subirá, coincidiendo con el fin de la bifurcación de bitcoin (un tema técnico relevante) que pasará sobre el 18N. 

También estas semanas Ethereum tiene temas relevantes técnicos. (fundamentales)

---------- Post added 07-nov-2017 at 14:02 ----------




juli dijo:


> ______________________________________
> 
> p.d. *Claudius*, sabes algo más concreto que lo que comentaste sobr que Dash se podría estakear en un futuro sin necesidad de las 1000 chapas de un Mnode ? Gracias.



Al año que viene a mediados, pero ya comenté hace mucho.. que se puede 'stakear' los Dash, con comunas de MNs, creadas por miembros relevantes de la comunidad de Dash (su credibilidad es lo que se juegan) solo que tu no tienes el control de ellos.


----------



## paketazo (7 Nov 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Cryptocoin overview - WorldCoinIndex.com
> 
> Aquí se puede ver mejor los rendimientos. Alguno se puede llevar sorpresas, respecto a hace 1 año 'fiscal' comparando con el rey.
> 
> ...



ETH no es ni mucho menos mi altcoin favorita, quizá por que para mi pensar en este mundillo, es pensar en "libertad" monetaria...no obstante, y como dije aquí, me ha entrado una orden y las mantengo a la espera de ver como evoluciona el futuro próximo.

Pese a ello, ETH como empresa, e idea, es hoy por hoy algo que creo supera en concepto práctico a BTC y otras muchas altcoins.

Ya nadie duda de que ETH pueda superar la capitalización de BTC, pues en teoría debería tener muchos más usos a parte de los propios del sistema BTC...el handicap es la centralización, pero si BTC no lo remedia, ya sabemos hoy por hoy quien controla las granjas de minado a nivel mundial, y por lo tanto es un modo de centralización basado en los costos energéticos.

Tras el fork de BTC puede pasar de todo, lo más probable sea una lateralidad o incluso yuna fuerte bajada inicial que puede ya haya empezado en previsión del horizonte próximo.

¿dónde se refugiará el cash?

Apostaría por que ETH se llevará una buena parte, pero el riego entre el top 10-20 puede ser interesante, sobre todo para las altcoins que tengan en perspectiva actualizaciones relevantes.

Sigo pensando en que aquí lo mejor es posicionarse en algo "firme" con planes de futuro, e ir esperando a ver que pasa...si andamos saltando de rama en rama, tened por seguro que alguna se partirá y a la larga perderemos poder adquisitivo.

Un saludo y suerte a todos.


----------



## Carlos T. (7 Nov 2017)

*Tokenizando la economía: Simple Token*

El desafío técnico y de negocios que el equipo de Simple Token se propuso resolver es permitir que las aplicaciones convencionales se beneficien del despliegue de sus propias economías de tokens respaldados por cifrado de marca, de una manera escalable y criptográficamente auditable, sin necesidad de acuñar y mantener su propio público-tokens de criptomonedas comercializables.

Para Simple Token construir la tecnología que permita que cualquier aplicación sea tokenizada y se beneficie de tener partes de su negocio en una cadena de bloques, ha sido el desafío motivador.

Simple Token busca que cualquier empresa pueda lanzar su propia economía de criptografía de marca sin los dolores de cabeza legales, regulatorios y tecnológicos que implica el entrar solo. Esto podría permitirles monetizar las contribuciones y el contenido de los usuarios, impulsar las transacciones punto a punto, proporcionar incentivos y recompensas significativos, desarrollar programas de lealtad transparentes y liberar miles de nuevas posibilidades de monetización y oferta / demanda.

Continuar leyendo...


----------



## jelacorper (7 Nov 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Se prepara para romper abajo?.. eso parece,.. pero no hay que adelantar cosas.
> 
> Creo que pronto tendré unas ETH, y seré chapero.



Hola Negrofuturo,
Entiendo que piensas que bajará pronto.
Dónde la esperarías para subirte al carro?
Gracias


----------



## Claudius (7 Nov 2017)

parity-multi-signature-wallet-vulnerability-300-million-hard-fork]
parity-multi-signature-wallet-vulnerability-300-million-hard-fork]

Posible segundo fork forzado de eth? Se abre la controversia.

900.000 eth, por un valor de casi 300M$ vs 3,6M de eth valorados en 50M$ del DAO de 2016 que suponían el 16% de las fichas de la red entonces.

La cotización resistiendo +- de momento.

Hagan sus apuestas señores. La mesa está abierta y la ruleta girando.

Negrofuturo: Bienvenido a Sparta cuando compres eth. :XX:


----------



## juli (7 Nov 2017)

Había leído que era un marrón con las multisigns de Parity otra vez.

---------- Post added 07-nov-2017 at 19:38 ----------

OK...lo leo en diagonal y parece que son las multisign de Parity ...de nuevo.

Marronazo.

Yo tengo una Parity normal por ahí...y ahora mismo no se abre ( aunque la verdad es que tengo una miseria allí ...algunos OMG de airdrops y cosas así ).

Pues ya me apuntaba a un buen mazo de ethers a 200 pavos, mire usté...

( espero que si hay algún forero perjudicado , se le resuelva, éso seguro ).

---------- Post added 07-nov-2017 at 19:47 ----------

OK...ha tardado un huevo en cargar, pero ya está OK.

Mi Parity no es multisign y está perfecta para currar.


----------



## jorgitonew (8 Nov 2017)

ojo a nxt-ardor que puede dar la campanada...


----------



## Gurney (8 Nov 2017)

Por fin hago una entrada que sale bien en un día..LTC...vamos joder!


----------



## davitin (8 Nov 2017)

Que paso cn iconomi? Dio mucho que hablar, estuvo en 5 dolares, ahora a menos de uno...alguien la holdea? Proyecto abandonado quiza?


----------



## tio_argyle (8 Nov 2017)

Juli me suena que comentaste que Factom tenía algo en Diciembre pero no encuentro el post...
Te importaría refrescarlo si es asi?

---------- Post added 08-nov-2017 at 08:33 ----------




davitin dijo:


> Que paso cn iconomi? Dio mucho que hablar, estuvo en 5 dolares, ahora a menos de uno...alguien la holdea? Proyecto abandonado quiza?



Abandonado nada, el problema es el.uso que le estan dando al token (ninguno) y que al equipo le interesa seguir comprando cuanto más abajo mejor. Pero el proyecto está consolidado y funcionando.


----------



## paketazo (8 Nov 2017)

Gurney dijo:


> Por fin hago una entrada que sale bien en un día..LTC...vamos joder!



LTC tiene ya bastantes intereses creados tras la ficha...si lo interpolamos con la bolsa yo díría que tiene "cuidadores" que procurar que el valor de la coin se mantenga entre unos margenes para otorgar cierta sensación de "seguridad" a los inversores.

Lo mismo parec pasar con ETH, XRP, Dash, y algunas del top.


Cuando un grupo inversor fuerte "ballenas" se posicionan en algo, estas se tienen que asegurar como mínimo que la inversión no de perdidas contables, el mejor modo de protegerse es defender ellos mismos el valor de su inversión con intervenciones directas en el mercado.


Lo vemos siempre en fondos de inversión "potentes" blackrock...berkshire...es raro que a largo plazo sus fondos estrella salgan mal parados, lo que atrae más y más inversores "ponzi encubierto"


Este mercado alt+BTC empieza a madurar, y los buitres huelen el dinero a leguas de distancia...cuando nosotros discutíamos por aquí que altcoin era mejor hace un año y pico...ellos estaban llenando las alforjas con las elegidas, ahora solo usan la inercia y la pasta para llevar el tinglado a dónde les interese.

Esperemos que a corto plazo no empiecen a salir derivados y ETFs masivos que permitan ponerse cortos de manera seria y con cantidades de cash relevantes, si no...adios a la honorabilidad de todo esto...si queda todavía alguna.


Suerte y cabeza.

P.D. Estoy por soltar mis recien adquiridas ETH al saber que negro futuro va en el mismo barco...ningún tipo con ese nick es santo de devoción como compañero de inversión ::


----------



## tixel (8 Nov 2017)

DASH da muy buena pinta la vuelta que se está dando y sobre todo viendo donde está y donde estuvo.
Yo estoy cambiando todos mis btc, antes del fork, por el peligro que tiene quedarse en una cadena muerta como es posible que pase y cambiandolos por bth, dash, eth y ya veremos que más de aqui al 15 más o menos.
Y creo que los EFT, futuros y demás mierda se lo reservan para btc que para eso lo tienen secuestrado y quiza eth y alguna otra. No creo que se metan en bth, por ejemplo.


----------



## michinato (8 Nov 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Que paso cn iconomi? Dio mucho que hablar, estuvo en 5 dolares, ahora a menos de uno...alguien la holdea? Proyecto abandonado quiza?



Una buena parte de los fondos de Iconomi está afectada por la vulnerabilidad del wallet multifirma de Parity (la que ha comentado Claudius unos posts atrás).

Statement on the Parity multi-sig wallet vulnerability

A parte de Iconomi, hay otros cuantos proyectos igualmente afectados.


----------



## Gurney (8 Nov 2017)

Sí, Paketazo, en torno a esas fichas creo que se puede hacer un tradeo de 1-4 semanas cogiéndolas en la parte "baja" y dejándolas en la "alta".
Bueno, el desaparecido Clapham diría "Compra caro, vende barato" ::

Dudas sobre el fork: SegWit2x Hard Fork Could Have Devastating Consequences for Bitcoin


----------



## Un Hombre de Provecho (8 Nov 2017)

Alguien puede entrar en Kraken?


----------



## Corruptibly Manager (8 Nov 2017)

Un Hombre de Provecho dijo:


> Alguien puede entrar en Kraken?



Acabo de probar y ha tardado muchisimo mas de lo habitual. Casi 1 min para la homepage, y otro minuto para loguearme. Pero funcionar, funciona.


----------



## Larri (8 Nov 2017)

Veo que no se ha hablado aquí de esta: TRADER

Nace TRADER, la nueva cryptomoneda con valor facial

De momento no sé si sirve para mucho y vale 0.00001 pero quien sabe si esto despega, yo ya la voy minando 3 días.




Nace TRADER, la nueva cryptomoneda con valor facial, que es oficialmente reconocida para realizar inversiones de trading en general, como comprar acciones de bolsa, forex, ETF´s, CFD´s, Bonos, fondos de inversión... e incluso apalancarse en otras cryptomonedas.

TRADER, la Cryptomoneda que acabarán usando todos los Traders, promete revolucionar el mundo de los brokers y de las cryptomonedas. Aquí van 10 de algunas de las cualidades y características de TRADER:

1. Valor facial aceptado internacionalmente. 
2. Moneda minable (cualquiera puede obtener TRADER gratis desde su ordenador)
3. Sin comisiones por transferencias
4. Puedes enviar fondos de un Broker a otro, sin necesidad de usar tu cuenta bancaria y sin esperar más de una semana entre que recibes de un Broker y envías a otro. 
5. Libre de impuestos mientras los TRADER no se conviertan a moneda Fiat. 
6. Exoneración del impuesto de beneficios por operaciones bursátiles o especulativas, y de dividendos. 
7. Transferencias confirmadas en pocos segundos.
8. Sólo habrá en circulación hasta 200 millones de TRADER
9. Mantiene el poder adquisitivo de su propietario, por lo que sirve como método de ahorro. 
10. La cryptomoneda tiene un sistema de seguridad para evitar fraudes con su uso, y se auto-regula entre las propias empresas asociadas.


TRADER, a diferencia de otras Cryptomonedas, mantiene un valor facial aceptado, y por tanto, mantiene el poder adquisitivo de su propietario.
Esta iniciativa consiste en que el mercado determine un valor de la moneda TRADER. Hoy, por ejemplo, al tipo de cambio y cotización actuales, la TRADER vale unos 0.00001 USD. Si el día de mañana la TRADER llegara a cotizar oficialmente a 1 USD (en plataformas electrónicas de comercio, tomando el precio máximo pagado por el último inversor que las adquirió) Se mantiene ese valor máximo como valor facial. 
Es decir, si mañana se hundiera el precio de TRADER en exchangers o revendedores, digamos, a 0.01$, las empresas asociadas mantendrán estable el valor de la TRADER en 1 USD, por lo que si depositas 10.000 TRADER con tu corredor de Bolsa, se te acreditarán 10.000 USD para poder comprar y vender acciones u otros productos financieros. Así, el ahorrador no pierde poder adquisito y la moneda seguiría ‘en circulación’ (en realidad casi no circulará, ya que, debido a la Ley de Gresham, solo se acumulará para fines de ahorro de largo plazo o emergencia, y el público preferirá seguir gastando en su día a día la moneda fiduciaria por ser un dinero de menor calidad).
De hecho, todas las monedas que cargamos en el bolsillo también valen menos en metálico que su valor nominal, y cuando esto empieza a ya no ser así, salen de la circulación o se acuñan nuevas más económicas (Incluso la gente las funde, para vender su metal al peso y obtener un beneficio)
Eso no ocurrirá con TRADER, cuyo valor se irá ajustando hacia arriba en beneficio del ahorrador que, de este modo, mantendrá su poder adquisitivo sin importar lo alto que pueda ser la inflación. Gracias a su valor, el ahorro del público se mantendrá ‘a flote’ con el paso del tiempo. Del mismo modo, nadie querrá vender un TRADER por debajo del precio oficial marcado, y si lo hace, es una grandísima oportunidad para el comprador del TRADER, ya que ganaría poder adquisitivo al mismo instante de la compra. 
Esta incomparable tranquilidad de la que gozará el inversor, grande o muy pequeño, fomentará el ahorro y la responsabilidad financiera mejor que cualquier otra cryptomoneda, y estimulará a las personas a tener TRADER aunque no quieran invertir en Bolsa o en productos financieros. 
Actualmente la TRADER sólo puede ser conseguida minando con un ordenador, o debe ser pedida a tu bróker online, con los fondos que ya poseas en tu cuenta. 

El precio Oficial de TRADER se fijará tomando como referencia el precio máximo ponderado de un conglomerado de plataformas de trading. 

TRADER no tiene dueños, nace de una iniciativa conjunta de empresas relacionadas con el Trading y la banca de inversión con las que puedan ofrecer al cliente un nuevo estandar en la industria. Al no tener dueños ni beneficiarios directos, TRADER no será financiada con campañas de publicidad, no se realizarán ICOs, ni se pagará para que TRADER cotice en diferentes exchangers. Tampoco existe una web oficial que pertenezca a un único grupo empresarial. El ecosistema de TRADER debe crecer por sí mismo, sin ayuda de los impulsores de la idea. Las empresas asociadas están obligadas a valorar TRADER al precio justo, y para ello se basarán en los datos de un código que saca los precios de las plataformas de trading de estas empresas asociadas y es de código abierto para que cualquiera pueda replicar el precio en otra página. 

Para añadir tu empresa financiera como asociada, debes contactar con alguna de las empresas asociadas y que te agregue como empresa. No debería tener un coste, pero puede que algunas cobren por el trámite. En cualquier caso, para ser asociado solo se debe aceptar el precio del valor facial del TRADER, ofrecer servicios respecto a ese valor, y a luchar contra el fraude aceptando las leyes nacionales y el dictamen de los jueces de cada país en su determinación sobre un caso.

Respecto a la prevención de fraudes, las empresas asociadas están obligadas a congelar los fondos recibidos en sus billeteras que hayan sido previamente denunciados ante la policía y ponerlos en la base de datos de posibles cuentas fraudulentas, así como las cuentas asociadas a éste, por un valor máximo de los TRADER reclamados. Las empresas asociadas, son las únicas que pueden tramitar los fraudes y añadir a la lista negra, por lo que si un usuario ha sufrido una estafa o robo, debe comunicarse con cualquiera de las empresas financieras y exponer su caso, dicha empresa tiene obligación de ayudarle, sea o no cliente de ésta. De este modo, se desincentiva a los delincuentes a usar esta moneda para actos delictivos que vayan en perjuicio de los miembros de la comunidad. Del mismo modo, las empresas asociadas pueden ser denunciadas en caso de problemas (no devolución de fondos, bloqueo de cuentas de trading, etc..), por lo que las otras empresas auto-regulan a las otras, siendo una regulación muchísimo más efectiva que las regulaciones gubernamentales normales, que normalmente hacen caso omiso al consumidor. 
Por tanto, el usar TRADER como método de depósito de fondos en tu cuenta de trading, te protege adicionalmente ante abusos en el mercado o problemas que se puedan tener con una empresa en particular, añadiendo una regulación más neutral y mejor, que es la regulación de los propios usuarios que usan el ecosistema TRADER. De este modo, si una empresa decide no trabajar con TRADER, ya debe considerarse como algo sospechoso, puesto que su actividad puede no ser totalmente limpia o transparente. 

Por el momento, TRADER no cotiza oficialmente debido a que se está implementando en las compañías, es por ello que su valor quedará fijado en 0.00001 durante varias semanas, aunque se espera que antes de fin de año del 2018 el valor facial comience a funcionar.

Por lo tanto, la recomendación ahora mismo es minar la TRADER el máximo posible, y no venderla, y si queréis comprarla, no se pasen con el precio que paguen puesto que tampoco se sabe el valor facial que tendrá, y eso supondría importantes pérdidas a los usuarios que hayan querido comprar antes de tiempo.

Ejemplo de código abierto que determina precio de TRADER: www.traderprice.info

Listado de algunos brokers que deberían aceptar TRADER en 2018, por orden alfabético: 

1000 Extra Just a moment...
12 Trader Forex Trading | Currency Trading | Trade Forex Online -12trader.com
2 PIPFIXED Account Suspended
22GROUPS www.22groups.com
24FX www.24fx.com
24OPTION www.24option.com
A Markets www.amarkets.com
AAA Trade www.aaatrade.com
AAAECN www.aaaecn.com
AAAFX www.aaafx.com
AAFXtrading www.aafxtrading.com
Accent Forex www.accentforex.com
ACCFX www.accfx.com
ACEFOREX www.acefx.com
ACFX www.acfx.com
Activity www.actior.de
Activtrades www.activtrades.com
ADAMANT Finance www.adamantfinance.com
Admiral Markets www.admiralMarkets.com
Admiral Markets www.admiralmarketsglobal.com
ADS securities London Limited www.ads-securities.co.uk
ADS Securities www.ads-securities.com
Advanced Markets www.advancedmarketsfx.com
AETOS Capital Group www.aetoscg.com
AFB www.afb.com.kw
AGEA www.agea.com
AGM MARKETS www.agmmarkets.com 
Akmos Trade www.akmos.com
Al Trade www.alforex.com
Alfa Trade www.alfatrade.com
AlfaForex www.alfaforex.com
Alpari www.alpari.com
AlPHA BROKING www.alphabroking.com.au
ALPHA www.alphatradingcm.com 
Alvexo www.alvexo.com
Amana Capital www.amanacapital.com
American Century Investments www.americancentury.com
Ameriprise www.ameriprise.com
Ameritrade www.tdameritrade.com
Andina Fx www.andinafx.com
Andromex www.andromex.com
ARENAFX www.arenafx.net
ARGUS FX www.argusfx.com
ARMADA www.armadamarkets.com
ASHOKFX www.ashokfx.com 
ASKOBID www.askobid.com
AssetsFX Trading www.assetsfx.com
AT ECH www.en.atech.trade.com
ATC BROKERS www.atcbrokers.com
ATC Brokers www.atcbrokers.com
ATIG Forex www.atig.com.tr
Atiora www.atiora.com
Atlantic Fx www.atlanticfx.com
Atom8 www.atom8.com
Atrium Trading www.atriumtrading.com
AURA FX www.aura-fx.com
Ava www.avatrade.com
AXIORY www.axiory.com
AXIORY www.axiory.eu 
AxiTrader www.axitrader.com
AxiTrader www.axitrader.com.au
BACERA www.bacera.com.au
Ballistic Markets www.ballisticmarkets.com
Bank Of Oklahoma www.bankofoklahoma.com
BB&T www.bbt.com
BCFX Broker www.bcbroker.com
BDSWISS www.bdswiss.com
BEAMFX www.beamfx.com
BELARTA www.belarta.com
Berndale Capital www.berndalecapital.com
BES www.besbroker.com
Blackbull Markets www.blackbullmarkets.com
BliszBrokers www.blitzbrokers.com
BMFN www.bmfn.com
Boston Prime www.bostonprimefx.com
BP Forex www.bpforex.hu
BROCO www.brocompany.com
Broker ECN www.brokerecn.com
Broker IB www.brokerib.com
Brokers Star www.brokers-star.com
BrokersStation www.brokersstation.com
BTC www.btc-e.com
BTFX www.btfx.com
C4 Forex www.fxc4.com
C7 www.c7traders.com
CAMSEAS www.camseas.com
Capital One Investing www.capitaloneinvesting.com 
Capital Trust www.capitaltrustmarkets.com
CFD1000 www.cfd1000.com
Charles Schwab www.schawab.com
CHARTER PRIME www.charterprime.com
Choice Trade www.choicetrade.com
Circle Markets www.circlemarkets.com
Citi www.citi.com
Clearing www.121clearing.com
Click Trade www.clicktrade.es
CM Trading Forex www.cmtrading.com
CMC Markets www.cmcmarkets.com
CMS Forex www.cmsfx.com
CMSTrader www.cmstrader.com
Cobra Trading www.cobratrading.com
Colmex Pro www.colmexpro.com
Concord Bay www.concordbay.ru
Continental Fx www.continentalfx.com
Contra Fx www.contrafx.com
Core Liquidity www.clmforex.com
Corner Trader www.cornertrader.ch
CROWN FOREX www.crownforex.com
Crypto Monedas www.cryptomonedas.org 
Crypto MT4 www.cryptomt4.com
CT Trade www.ct-trade.com
Darwinex www.darwinex.com
Day Trade Austria www.daytradeaustria.co
DC FX Broker www.dcfxbroker.com
DE GIRO www.degiro.es
Delta Bank www.deltabank-online.com.ua
Delta Stock www.deltastock.com 
Deutsche Trading www.deutsche-trading.ru
DFX Trade www.dfxtrade.com
DirectFX www.directfx.com
DirektBroker Fx www.direktbroker-fx.de
Ditto Trade www.dittotrade.com
Divisa Capital www.divisafx.com
DM Forex www.dmforex.com
DMMFX www.dmmfx.com.au
Dorsia Fx www.dorsiafx.com
Dukascopy www.dukascopy.com
Dukascopy www.dukascopy.com
E Option www.eoption.com
E TRADE www.etrade.com
Easy Forex www.easy-forex.com
Easy Markets www.easymarkets.com
EGB www.168fx.com
ELEX www.electronic-fx.com
ETORO www.etoro.com
ETRADE www.invest.etrade.com.au
ETX CAPITAL www.etxcapital.co.uk
EverFx www.everfx.com
Evertrade www.everbank.com
Excel Markets www.excelmarkets.com
Exness www.exness.com
Fair Trading www.fairtradingtech.com
FalcoFX www.falcofx.com
FBS. www.fbs.com
Fheshforex www.freshforex.com
FiboGroup www.fibogroup.com
FinoSpread www.finospread.co.uk 
Finprotrading www.finprotrading.com
FirewoodFx www.firewoodfx.com
Firstrade www.firstrade.com
Fobogroup www.fobogroup.eu
Folio Investing www.folioinvesting.com
Foreland Forex www.foreland.co.jp
Forex 4 You www.forex4you.com
Forex ECN www.forex-ecn.com
Forex www.eg.com
Forex www.forex.com
Forex.com www.forex.com
ForexClub www.fxclub.org
Fort Financial Services www.fortfs.com
Fort Financial Services www.fortfs.com
FX FAIR www.fxfair.com
Fx Giants www.fxgiants.co.uk
FX Joe www.fxjoe.com
FX Primus www.fxprimus.com
FX Solutions www.fxsolutions.com
FxCast www.fxcast.com
FXCC www.fxcc.com
FXCH www.forex-swiss.com
FxChoise www.fxchoise.com
FXCM www.fxcm.com
FXDD www.fxdd.com
FxGlory www.fxglory.com
FxGrow www.fxgrow.com
Fxopen www.fxopen.com
FXTM www.forextime.com
FXTSwiss www.fxtswiss.com
GAINSY www.gainsy.com
GBEbrokers www.gbebrokers.com
GBX Bank www.gbxbank.com
GCI Financial www.gcitrading.com
GDMFX www.gdmfx.com
GFT www.gftforex.com
Global Clearing Group LTD www.2pipsforex.com
GlobalPrime www.globalprime.com.au
GO Markets www.gomarketsaus.com
GrandCapital www.grandbroker.com
Grinta Invest www.grinta-invest.com
Hantec Markets www.hantecfx.com
Hanzo Fx www.hanzofx.com
Harvest www.harvest-markets.com
Hirose Fx www.hirose-fx.co.jp
HMS LUX www.hmslux.com
HotForex www.hotforex.com
Hotspot Fx www.hotspotfx.com
HYCM www.hycm.com
IBFX www.interbankfx.com
Ic Markets www.icmarkets.com.au
IFC Markets www.fxmarkets.com
IFM Trade www.ifmtrade.com
IFX Markets www.ifxmarkets.com
IG www.ig.com
ING www.ing.es
Instaforex www.instaforex.com
Interactive Brokers www.ibkr.com
Internaxx www.internaxx.lu
InterTrade www.intertrader.com
Inversiones Bank www.inversionesbank.com
Investex www.investex.com
Investment www.abc-13.co
Investrade Discount Securities www.investrade.com
IQ OPTION www.iquption.com 
IronFx www.ironfx.com
Itrader www.itrader.com
J2T www.just2trade.online
JFD Brokers www.jfdbrokers.com
JM www.jmfinancial.eu
JSC Brokbusinessbank www.forex-bankbb.com
Just2Trade www.justtrade.online
Kapitall www.capitall.com
Kappa Brokers www.kappabrokers.com
KC www.forex-acs.ru
Key To Markets www.keytomarkets.com
LandFx www.land-fx.com
Libertex www.libertex.org
Lightspeed Trading www.lightspeed.com
Lima Forex www.limaforex.com
Lite Forex www.liteforex.com
LIVEVOL www.livevolsecurities.com
LMAX Exchange www.lmax.com
Lowcost Fx www.lowcostforex.com
LowTrades www.lowtrades.com
LP Forex www.lpforex.com
M Forex www.mforex.pl
M Trading www.mtrading.my
Markets CFDs www.marketscfds.com
MARKETS www.markets.com
MARSCO www.marsco.com
Maxfx www.maxfx.com
MB Trading www.mbtrading.com
MetaTrader www.metatrader.benchmark.bg
MIG Capital www.migcapitalco.uk
Mizuho FX www.mizuhofx.com
Money Forex www.mffx.com
Motif Investing www.motifinvesting.com
MT COOK www.mtcookfinancial.com
MultiBank Exchange Group www.mexgroup.com
Multibank Extrange Group www.mexgroup.com
Nas Broker www.nas-broker.com
Nasdaq Trade www.nasdaqtrader.com
NB Forex www.nbforex.com
New Forex www.newforex.com
No Swap Fx www.noswapfx.com
NoaFX www.noafx.com
Nomura FX www.nomuraforex.com
Nord Fx www.nordfx.com
NSFX innovation in trading www.nsfx.com
NSFX www.nsfx.com
NYX BANK www.nyxbank.com
Oanda www.fxtrade.oanda.com
Oanda www.oanda.com
OC securities www.ocsecurities.com 
OCBC Securities www.iocbc.com
OctaFx www.octafx.com
Onasis Forex www.onasisforex.com
OneTrade www.onetrade.com
OptionsXpress www.optionsxpress.com
OptionsXpress www.optionsxpress.eu
Orion Trading LLC www.oriontradingllc.net
PaxForex www.paxforex.com
Penntrade www.penntrade.com
Peppersone www.pepperstone.com
PFD Tight spread www.pfd-nz.com
Place Trade www.us.placetrade.com
Plus500 www.plus500.es
PrimeCFDs www.primecfds.com
ProfiForex www.profiforex.com
PTI Prodirect www.ptiprodirect.com
Real Trader www.realtrader.org
Renta 4 Banco www.r4.com
RENTA 4 www.r4.com
Robinhood www.robinhood.com
RoboForex www.roboforex.com
Royal Pip www.royalpip.com
Saxo Bank www.saxobank.com
SBI FX www.sbifxt.co.jp
Scottrade www.scottrade.com 
Seaport Securities www.seaportsecurities.com
Self Bank www.selbank.es
SFX MARKETS www.sfx-markets.com
SHTERN www.shterngroup.com
SiebertNet www.siebertnet.com
Sir Forex www.sirforex.com
SMFX www.solidarymarkets.com
SOGOTrade www.sogotrade.com
Spartan Securities Group www.spartanonlinetrading.com
Speed Trader www.speedtrader.com
Squared Financial www.squaredfinancial.com
StarfishFx www.starfishfx.com
STERLING www.sgtmarkets.com
StockCross www.stockcross.com
SunbirdFx www.sunbirdfx.com
SuperForex www.superforex.com
Swiss Direct www.swissdirekt.com
Swissquote Bank www.swissquote.com
SynergyFx www.synergyfx.com.au
T. Rowe Price www.troweprice.com
Tallinex www.tallinex.com
TD Ameritrade www.tdameritrade.com
TeleTrade www.teletrade-dj.com
Tender FX www.tenderfx.com 
TenkoFx www.tenkofx.com
The World of traders www.angelsbroker.com
ThinkMarkets www.thinkmarkets.com
Thinkorswim www.thinkorswim.com
Tickmill www.tickmill.com
Tifia www.tifia.com
Tin Fx www.fxtin.com
Titanfx www.titanfx.com
TitanTrade www.titantrade.com
Track Data Securities www.trackdatasecurities.com
Trade Brokers www.xtb.com
Trade Monster www.trademonster.com
Trade24 www.trade-24.com
Tradenext www.tradenext.co.uk
Tradeo www.tradeo.com
Traders Banks www.tradersbanks.com 
Traders Trust www.traders-trust.com
Traders Way www.tradersway.com
TradeTime www.tradetime.com
Tradeview Markets www.tvmarkets.com
TradeView www.tradeviewforex.com
Tradier Brokerage www.brokerage.tradier.com 
Trading Direct www.tradingdirect.com
TradingBlock www.tradingblock.com 
Trust Broker Group www.trustbrokergroup.com
Umarkets www.umarkets.com
UMOFX www.umofx.com
USAA www.usaa.com
USBANK www.usbank.com
VALU TRADES www.valutrades.com
Valued www.monexcap.com
Vanguard www.vanguard.com 
VANTAGE FX www.vantagefx.com
VANTAGE FX www.vantagefx.com
Varengold www.varengold.de
VIBHS www.vibhsfinancial.co.uk
VIPRO MARKETS www.vipromarkets.com
Visa Forex www.visaforex.com
VistaBrokers CIF Ltd www.vistabrokers.com
VPE BANK www.vpeap.com
Wellsfargo www.wellsfargo.com
Weltrade www.weltrade.com
WG FOREX www.wgforex.com 
WH Self Invest www.whselfinvest.com
Windsor Brokers www.windsorbrokers.com
XGLOBAL MARKETS www.xglobalmarkets.com
XM www.xm.com
XTB UK www.xtb.co.uk
YADIX www.yadix.com
ZACKSTrade www.zackstrade.com


----------



## paketazo (8 Nov 2017)

Un Hombre de Provecho dijo:


> Alguien puede entrar en Kraken?



Va como el culo, tengo ahí 1/2 de las ETH que compré, y me ha tardado 5 minutos en mostrar el saldo...errores de carga de página de por medio.

Supongo que andarán actualizando soft y hard, y por eso va como el "karajo"

un saludo


----------



## Larri (8 Nov 2017)

Lo de Kraken puede ser porque hay muchos nuevos clientes y el hosting está reventado de tanta gente. 

Dejo los Wallets de TRADER: 

Windows: 
MEGA

Linux: 
MEGA


----------



## juli (8 Nov 2017)

tio_argyle dijo:


> Juli me suena que comentaste que Factom tenía algo en Diciembre pero no encuentro el post...
> Te importaría refrescarlo si es asi?





No me suena. Que sacaban wallet nueva este mes pasado, sí...y creo que ya está funcionando ( ahora mismo ando tirando del hilo para actualizar ).

Un saludo.

---------- Post added 08-nov-2017 at 15:28 ----------




michinato dijo:


> Una buena parte de los fondos de Iconomi está afectada por la vulnerabilidad del wallet multifirma de Parity (la que ha comentado Claudius unos posts atrás).
> 
> Statement on the Parity multi-sig wallet vulnerability
> 
> A parte de Iconomi, hay otros cuantos proyectos igualmente afectados.



*Por lo leído estos días, afecta a wallets Parity configuradas con multifirma...y no a todas las wallets Parity per sé - o sea, que es en el proceso de validación conjunto donde se "enseña la patita" y se abre la vulnerabilidad - Te suena que sa así ? * ( Si lo es, se repite lo de Julio, que iba también en torno a las multisigns de Parity).

De ahí que afecte a wallets de proyectos grandes ( Incluye a Polkadot , un token de ETH precisamente del fundador de Parity , Gavin Wood ) que se supone toman mayores medidas de seguridad en sus jugosas wallets. En fin, por lo que leo es 6 veces el fiat del marrón de DAO y se anda valorando un hard fork , aunque en verano ya hubo un marrón con Parity creo que de unos 30 kilos en ethers y Vitalik dijo que nones. 300 kilos es una pasta...pero más malabares a cuenta de hackeos, la fucking Casa de tócame Roque.

En fin...al final, nos olvidamos en qué percal andamos...aquí mete la pezuña hasta el abuelito...y hasta algo realmente sólido en general, queda claro que restan muchas por salir.

Por cierto, esta mañana leí que el Zerocoin original también tenía algún marrón ...en algún link hasta creo que había un reconocimiento público de Zcoin, la moneda. En su apartado "social" ya andaban enarbolando soflamas en plan " estas travesías del desierto las pasamos entre todos...semos los mejores y tal y tal..." La demagogia de esta peña con sus respectivas comunidades , gente que viene desde 0,000001 $ con ja wallet petada y que se juega hacer un x40 en vez de un x80 si a cosa sale rana, me pòne de los nervios. Hoy mismo andaba confirmando la aprobación de PIVXDirect en su slack oficial - una especie de Localbitcoins que ya comenté en su día - ...y el simpático miembro de la cremita PIVXera me daba links a la propuesta original y me decía que estaba aprobado . Total, que sigo dándole la pegotada , lamida de poya mediante para que no me cuelgue...y resulta que en Octubre se han aprobado mogollón de proposals y se ha demorado su financiación, pese a estar aprobado - todo ésto de palabrita del niño Jesús & te lo juro por Arturo...pero sin dar un puto link de los que tanto gustan para quitarte de encima cuando tienes un marrón de soporte a tiemporeal, y en fin, me parece penoso que no haya un histórico de proposals autorizadas...cuando sencillamente, con no borarrlas bastaría, pues las proposals abiertas son públicas -. En fin, que si no quedas como el puto chapas del slack, te quedas con tu bocata de media verdad y más perdido que la hostia...luego restregando al personal que somos unos paletos y no paramos de preguntar o no buscamos lo suficiente y tal... Por cierto...este dev presionaba "amistosamente" al personal a actualizarse a las wallets intermedias que saleron rana , comproetiéndose acto segido a acompañarte en recobrar los ZPIVs mintados de más ...y en cuanto lo hacías y egordabas la bolsa, desaparecía de escena con 2 cojones, y no sólo éso, en reddit ya le pillé en una trola, fardando de un acuerdo de campanillas "inminente" que no podía desvelar , a exponer en cuanto el zerocoin se chequeara en abierto... y que, tras otra pegotada en privi y tras comentarle que si no me contestaba- en cuanto le linké su fantasmada , dejó de comunicarme como día y pico - , se lo expondría en abierto, me comentó que se le había ido la boca ...y se quedó tan pichi el fulano.

En fin, por lo del zerocoin, y aunque PIVX alardea continuamente de que el código que dejó tras sus añadidos convertía el zerocoin original en practicamente un ente nuevo y propio, por si las flys, no tengo un puto Zpiv ( aunque , al césar lo que es del césar...el proceso de "desmintado" ha ido como la puta seda , seguro y muy , muy rápido...y éso que era un buen mazo de chapas. Me ha gustado muchísimo y para quein lo necesite,es un inventazo, la puta verdad ). Cuando necesite transacciones sin huella , si antes no he sabido de marrones, las haré por cada una de sus cantidades necesarias. Con despoistes y manoseos, les va a engordar el caldo base necesario para el Zpiv Cristo. La verdad es que hay que ser gilipollas para tener a la gente en total disosición y jugare su confianza con chorradas de ese pelo...estoy hasta arriba de decirles que su mayor activo es su comunidad y que hasta entré por éso...y ni puto caso. Hasta que toca tirar de respaldo y ahí, un clan maravillútiful, faltaría piú.


----------



## Claudius (8 Nov 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Ya tengo unas chapas de ETH
> 
> Compradas con mis AMIGOS de LEÓN.
> 
> ...



Si las chapas no las tienes en tu bolsillo, las chapas no son tuyas, son de tus amigos LEON bank. Compra más chapas de tus amigos hombre, que seguro que la leoncoin por incentivar la economía local se va al 'to the Pico Teleno.'  

Voy a montar la Claudius's Blockchain Bank Corp. abriré una ICO y solo aceptaré Monero para la seguridad de los socios, así Monty no pilla cacho Algún interesado? : :o :Baile: o :XX:


----------



## paketazo (8 Nov 2017)

*Negrofuturo* Monty pillará lo que tu dejes o quieras que te pille.

Solo tienes que gastar tus tokens directamente en consumo final...

Poco a poco son más los empresarios que aceptan crypto como medio de pago. Y si por ejemplo adquieres bienes no nominativos (un móvil, unos pantalones nuevos, un televisor...) Monty no tiene necesariamente por que enterarse, más si adquieres dicho bien en otros lugares externos al de tu propia nacionalidad.

Por otra parte los portales de intercambio de cryptos por fiat o incluso por bienes proliferarán como setas en otoño...es cuestión de esperar y ver...la inventiva humana proveerá.

Yo por ejemplo puedo decirte: *Negrofuturo*, te cambio 1/2 dash por un análisis técnico a fondo de un determinado número de valores del IBEX.

Si aceptas, tu me envías tu análisis via mail por ejemplo, y yo envío a atu wallet 1/2 Dash para que a su vez lo puedas intercambiar con terceros del mismo modo.

Es un modo no de huir del pago de impuestos, si no de huir de la injusticia y el abuso, dela imposibilidad de elección y de la autarquia impositiva abligatoria.

21% de IVA, IBI, ITV, IRPF, Impuestos especiales, transmisiones patrimoniales, retenciones a cuenta, sanciones varias...¿os han dado elección?

Y si a mi no me interesa ni el sistema educativo, ni el sistema de pensiones, ni el sistema sanitario, ni toda la demás "basura" que me venden como privilegio social avalado por un sistema fiscal "limpio" y claro...necesario para mantener un engranaje por y para sabotear los intentos de la clase media trabajadora y empresarial de dar un salto cualitativo en la globalización del libre mercado/comercio.

¿os han preguntado si a vosotros os interesaba antes de saquearos las cuentas/nominas?

A mi nadie me ha dejado elegir...y se supone que estamos en una democracia...¡despertad!...esto es una dicatadura económica encubierta...solo la anarquia económica puede darnos un halo de esperanza...quizá no ya a nosotros, pero sí a nuestros vástagos.


----------



## tixel (8 Nov 2017)

Llevo unos cuantos días entrando en Kraken y no va nada bien, pero creo que hoy va especialmente mal.


----------



## Claudius (8 Nov 2017)

Dash ha sacado su última versión
Version 12.2 release
Entre las novedades, nótese la reducción de las comisiones a 10x ya compitiendo mano a mano con xrp, como el medio más barato para transportar valor de A a B, con sus dos idiosincrasias enfrentadas.

Con lo que en unos días una transacción normal de 0.15$ a 0.015$ 

Dash Avg. Transaction Fee chart

También otro dato poco conocido:
Dash's hashrate has just reached 1 petahash, which Bitcoin first reached in September 2013. This hashrate is higher than both Ethereum's & Litecoin's.

Ver los comentarios para que cada uno saque sus conclusiones

Twitter


Se pone interesante de cara al 2018


----------



## paketazo (8 Nov 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Dash ha sacado su última versión
> Version 12.2 release
> Entre las novedades, nótese la reducción de las comisiones a 10x ya compitiendo mano a mano con xrp, como el medio más barato para transportar valor de A a B, con sus dos idiosincrasias enfrentadas.
> 
> ...



Acabo de actualizarla hace un rato.

Creo que también deja listo el terreno para transacciones de 2MB...sin necesidad de hacer forks ni "mierdas" varias que crean inestabilidad y desconfianza a los holders.

Los de Dash suman y siguen sin hacer demasiado ruido...al contrario que otros más sensacionalistas y quizá...menos prácticos.

Veremos a quien da, y quita protagonismo el tiempo.

Un saludo


----------



## p_pin (8 Nov 2017)

Parece que se ha cancelado el HF de BTC

Copio mensaje del forero bpower que lo publicó en el hilo de btc



> SegwitX2 cancelado
> 
> The Segwit2x effort began in May with a simple purpose: to increase the
> blocksize and improve Bitcoin scalability. At the time, the Bitcoin
> ...


----------



## Divad (8 Nov 2017)

Sector transporte se prepara salir a la carrera. El 17 se reunen... 
Members | Blockchain in Trucking Alliance
Lo gracioso es que no aclaran a quien estará ligado (huele a ETH)

Las putas tarjetas comienzan por Singapore salvo que sea otra cortina de humo para mantener retenido a los que están dentro.
Singapore Residents Clamor for Bitcoin-backed Visa Cards

Según Vitalik ya está todo preparado...
Devcon3: ETHNews Exclusive With Vitalik Buterin - ETHNews.com
Lo único que van al compás de los acontecimientos del FIAT y por eso tenemos que seguir viendo el show pero a un ritmo más tranquilo.


----------



## Claudius (8 Nov 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> También otro dato poco conocido:
> Dash's hashrate has just reached 1 petahash, which Bitcoin first reached in September 2013. This hashrate is higher than both Ethereum's & Litecoin's.
> 
> Ver los comentarios para que cada uno saque sus conclusiones
> ...



Twitter

Un error en interpretación de lo anterior


----------



## davitin (8 Nov 2017)

Con la canxelacion del hard fork parece que suben todas las alts.


----------



## paketazo (8 Nov 2017)

*Negrofuturo* te veo animado con ETH...te deseo suerte en tu incursión, solo comentarte que tu teoría paretiana "que comparto con matices", es la teoría de *divad* del riego de BTC hacia el resto...o la simple y llama teoría del dinero en movimiento buscando el nicho de oportunidad especulativa.

Da igual como le llamemos, ETH subirá si le toca subir, al igual que XRP, XMR, Dash, LTC, Waves...y así de arriba hacia abajo como esa imagen que pusimos en su día de las copas de champán apiladas dónde la que culmina la torre tras llenarse va llenando las que están a sus pies.

Aviso de redirección

Un saludo y suerte a todos.


----------



## Divad (8 Nov 2017)

Mi teoría es que está todo amañado y perfectamente controlado por bots. Los listos siguen uniéndose y tejiendo la nueva pirámide doble en la sombra sin hacer mucho ruido y para ello inflan Bitcoin... cuando llegue el momento pinchan Bitcoin y todo se reparte en las chapas de utilidad.

Si ETH se pone en 600-2000, las corridas de las hijas que están a buen precio ahora... :fiufiu:

Buena caza!


----------



## tixel (9 Nov 2017)

A mi también me dá que btc está haciendo techo, y no tengo nada claro que el hashrate se mantenga en core. Me parece que empieza la fiesta alt, muchas están como a primeros de año con respecto a btc. Para repetir este año 2 veces. Los que hayais vendido arriba y comprado ahora sois los jefes.


----------



## Claudius (9 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> A mi también me dá que btc está haciendo techo, y no tengo nada claro que el hashrate se mantenga en core. Me parece que empieza la fiesta alt, muchas están como a primeros de año con respecto a btc. Para repetir este año 2 veces. Los que hayais vendido arriba y comprado ahora sois los jefes.



Hay muchas que en 2018 van a sacar producto, de momento *casi* todo son ideas, conceptos 'start-uparianos'

Factom por ejemplo, tiene 4 fortune500 entre sus clientes, y ha estado a 12$ hace unos días, lo que vale no es por pura especulación ya que apenas mueve respecto a las altamente especuladas, sino por los fundamentales reales de sus líneas de producto que están en fase final.

Y como esa otras..


----------



## Gurney (9 Nov 2017)

CoinDesk's Top 10 Token Traders and Analysts of 2017 - CoinDesk

Tíos a los que seguir, no para hacer lo que dicen que hacen -que puede que no hagan-, sino para saber lo que dicen, tenerlo presente.


----------



## paketazo (9 Nov 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> [
> A ver si gestiona pronto saltar el 350.



No tengas prisa por "forrarte" compañero.

Estaba leyendo hoy un twitter dónde se exponia a modo de gráfica que estamos viviendo el cambio más revolucionario en economía de los últimos milenios, solo que no somos del todo conscientes.

Venía a decir que los asientos criptográficos que generen valor añadido y prevalezcan, tenderán a valer hacia infinito, mientras que los balances referenciados en fiat, tenderán hacia un valor 0


Con esto, no quiero decir que BTC, ETH, o el resto vaa a valer cientos de veces lo que vale ahora, si no que a medida que la población entienda, o se le ponga "facil" entender este nuevo paradigma, el sistema irá adquiriendo valor.

Este valor intrínseco, será una especie de fiat, pero no amparado por estados, si no por la confianza en la propia matemática, y por el uso y aceptación del mismo sistema por cada vez máyor número de usuarios.



Pensad y entended que el poder de los "imperios" desde siempre, se ha amparado en la capacidad de emitir/extraer moneda.

Antaño se basaba en la usurpación por la fuerza de los recursos mineros, y hoy ...más finamente, en la emisión de papel moneda avalado por el ente que nos obligan a obdecer y adorar.

Dicho esto, ¿imaginad que los estados no puedan autofinanciarse?

El poder de un estado reside en los ejercitos y fuerzas del orden, que obligan al ciudadano a cumplir leyes redactadas en gran medida por y para el beneficio del propio ente, y no del ciudadano como beneficiario final.

Sin financiación, el estado pierde su brazo ejecutor, su verdugo omnipresente, y pasa a convertirse en sirviente del ciudadano, quién, de principio a fin, decide como y cuando financia lo propuesto por el propio estado, mediante votación libre.


A corto plazo parece una aberración lo que digo, pero si somos capaces de trasladarlo a un contexto largoplacista, el individuo retoma valor como unidad, y no como conjunto como ahora mismo...dónde todo gobierno busca satisfacer necesidades de grupos mayoritarios para obtener apoyos políticos que lo perpetúen, y deja huerfanos los problemas o necesidades del ciudadano a nivel individual, al que bombardea con trabas, obstrucciones burocráticas, impuestos y sanciones.


Lo dicho, una moneda en poder del pueblo es al paso previo de la libertad..y en esta libertad hablo en sentido amplio, sin paises, ni fronteras...

¿sueño húmedo?

Posiblemente, todo depende de si estamos o no preparados para cogerlo, o dejarlo pasar.

Un saludo


----------



## Claudius (9 Nov 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> No tengas prisa por "forrarte" compañero.
> 
> Estaba leyendo hoy un twitter dónde se exponia a modo de gráfica que estamos viviendo el cambio más revolucionario en economía de los últimos milenios, solo que no somos del todo conscientes.



Así es, de ahí mi frase de: Algunos sois ricos y aún no lo sabéis. Otros ya si..

Está naciendo el Internet del valor, así como nació lo que hoy se llama 'la sociedad de la información'. El nombre con que se bautizará aún no se sabe..

---------- Post added 09-nov-2017 at 15:33 ----------




Gurney dijo:


> CoinDesk's Top 10 Token Traders and Analysts of 2017 - CoinDesk
> 
> Tíos a los que seguir, no para hacer lo que dicen que hacen -que puede que no hagan-, sino para saber lo que dicen, tenerlo presente.



Estoy indignado no salgo yo, en habla hispana.  

Willy Woo es bastante bocazas, y no suele ser objetivo y cuando le marcas un Ana Pastor se calla el muy puta. (chino por supuesto)

Tone Vays me recuerda a un habitante de burbuja.info, mismo modus operandi.

Tuur Demeester, es bastante objetivo.

Ni están todos los que son, Ni son todos los que están.


----------



## Carlos T. (9 Nov 2017)

*Xenon Network: Un blockchain alternativo*

La idea de crear una blockchain empresarial, eficiente y específicamente dedicada a soluciones corporativas como la verificación de identidad de las personas, es una realidad en desarrollo gracias a proyectos como EOS y Xenon. Sobre éste último hablaremos hoy.

Xenon, una cadena de bloques alternativa bifurcada del proyecto EOS, evita algunos de los desafíos normativos que enfrentan los tokens derivados de las ofertas públicas al tiempo que tienen una distribución más amplia que el token EOS con crowdfunding ICO.

Pero para poder comprenderlo un poco mejor, es preciso que expliquemos previamente de qué va el proyecto EOS. El proyecto EOS en principio promete una innovadora cadena de bloques de alto rendimiento capaz de albergar aplicaciones de nivel empresarial a tarifas de transacción bajas. Está siendo desarrollada por la compañía block.one quienes cuentan con un equipo de desarrollo probado con un historial de cumplimiento de proyectos ambiciosos en esta área.

Continuar leyendo...

---------- Post added 09-nov-2017 at 15:49 ----------








*El consumo de energía: Gran desventaja de minería de Bitcoin*

Si algo está ocurriendo en medio del creciente revuelo de la actividad de bitcoin y sus precios, es la gran ineficacia de llevar a cabo una sola transacción en bitcoin, y el consumo de energía que hoy conlleva.

Los mineros se están convirtiendo en los principales consumidores de energía en el creciente ecosistema de bitcoins. A medida que cada problema algorítmico se vuelve más y más complicado de resolver, más máquinas trabajan más horas para generar el siguiente bloque. Además, estos procesos se incentivan recompensando a los mineros cuyo bloque es aceptado, con aún más bitcoins.

Esto es en parte por lo que también estamos viendo un aumento en la inversión en potencia informática. Cuanto más poderosas sean las máquinas utilizadas para minar Bitcoin, más monedas se pueden asignar a los propietarios de las máquinas. Por lo tanto, el precio de bitcoin funciona en conjunto con el interés de extraer la criptomoneda, pero no sin sus problemas añadidos.

Continuar leyendo...


----------



## Gurney (9 Nov 2017)

Alguien sabe qué le ha pasado al marketcap de BitConnect (BCC)? Ese bajón de unos días sin cambio de precio? Destrucción de monedas?


----------



## paketazo (9 Nov 2017)

Por cierto, Huobi inicia hoy el trading con el par Dash/BTC y Dash/USDT

Se abre una puerta directa al millones de inversores asiáticos, veremos como se lo toma la cotización, y sobre todo, la distribución.

Huobi.pro - Global Leading Digital Asset Exchange - Huobi.

Un saludo


----------



## p_pin (9 Nov 2017)

Gurney dijo:


> Alguien sabe qué le ha pasado al marketcap de BitConnect (BCC)? Ese bajón de unos días sin cambio de precio? Destrucción de monedas?



A mi me sorprendió ver a esa alt, estar hace pocos días en el top7
Ahora de repente ésto:

Verde es el precio, azul claro el marketcap







Sin saber de qué va esa cripto, parece que dan una especie de recompensas, por niveles, en su hilo en bitcointalk son varios los usuarios que lo acusan de "estafa ponzi". Además su volumen de negociacion es bastante bajo comparado con el resto de criptos de ese nivel de capitalización, y para rematar... sólo un exchange maneja el 96% del volumen

Es la típica inversión en la que no metería ni el dinero ajeno


----------



## paketazo (9 Nov 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Pasa algo en ETH para que solo suba un 5%?
> 
> Los mercados de acciones....., a puntito de empezar un noviembre negro; a nada que se vengan 300 MM de pavos, al criptoespacio, ETH se irá a 1000..¿no?
> 
> ...



Si ETH sigue implementando usos, y haciendose "imprescindible", la veo en unos años a la par de capitalizaciones como Microsoft...o sea:

Microsoft hoy: 947.000.000.000$

Lo que podría equivaler en unos años y si todo sigue el curso evolutivo de una empresa lider a más de 9000$ o 30X desde precios actuales.

Pero para eso toca esperar y ver...por eso vale la pena al menos pillar un par de docenas ahora que todavía es "viable" para muchos.

un saludo


----------



## Gurney (9 Nov 2017)

Dios te oiga, ojalá esto pase: Flippening Watch


----------



## Antonius Block (9 Nov 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Pasa algo en ETH para que solo suba un 5%?
> 
> Los mercados de acciones....., a puntito de empezar un noviembre negro; a nada que se vengan 300 MM de pavos, al criptoespacio, ETH se irá a 1000..¿no?
> 
> ...



Que se ha liado un poco parda:

Un bug en una de las principales carteras de Ethereum congela 280 millones de dólares en Ethers


----------



## Divad (9 Nov 2017)

Creo que negrofuturo ha sumado el capital de todas las empresas que están en ETH y otras que están pendiente de dar el pelotazo...y claro, los números se disparan :: 

Hay que tener en cuenta que las hijas serán las que ofrezcan servicios y no todo se lo llevará ETH. Vamos, es lo que creo aunque ETH se llevará también su pastel.

Primero tienen que detonar el sistema fiduciario para que criptolandia se dispare


----------



## orbeo (9 Nov 2017)

Alguien viene siguiendo a NEO? 

Hace unas semanas que no miro nada, hay algo relacionado con China o algo sobre algún proyecto sobre ellos o algo interesante?

Merece la pena meterle pasta ahora?


----------



## Divad (9 Nov 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Alguien viene siguiendo a NEO?
> 
> Hace unas semanas que no miro nada, hay algo relacionado con China o algo sobre algún proyecto sobre ellos o algo interesante?
> 
> Merece la pena meterle pasta ahora?



Habría que estar al loro si comienzan a sacar hijos y subirse al carro como si no hubiera un mañana ::
Twitter

Avisad si anuncian su salida. Neo se podría poner en $400 y entonces negrofuturo daría en el clavo con ETH 8:


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (9 Nov 2017)

Cuidado con la euforia, de momento comprad el champagne y dejadlo en la nevera.


----------



## Claudius (9 Nov 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Si ETH sigue implementando usos, y haciendose "imprescindible", la veo en unos años a la par de capitalizaciones como Microsoft...o sea:
> 
> Microsoft hoy: 947.000.000.000$
> 
> ...



Y si el PoS funciona ufff. Una pensión vitalícea.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (9 Nov 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Y si el PoS funciona ufff. Una pensión vitalícea.



En que fechas están previstos los cambios reales?

Gracias


----------



## kerevienteya (9 Nov 2017)

Bitcoin Gold Launch - 12th November 2017 (19:00 UTC) - Bitcoin Gold

Parece que BTG arranca de verdad.


----------



## Claudius (10 Nov 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> En que fechas están previstos los cambios reales?
> 
> Gracias



Falta mucho aún seguramente más del 2018


----------



## davitin (10 Nov 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Por cierto, Huobi inicia hoy el trading con el par Dash/BTC y Dash/USDT
> 
> Se abre una puerta directa al millones de inversores asiáticos, veremos como se lo toma la cotización, y sobre todo, la distribución.
> 
> ...



Sera por eso por lo que ha subido tanto en las ultimas horas.

---------- Post added 10-nov-2017 at 02:57 ----------




kerevienteya dijo:


> Bitcoin Gold Launch - 12th November 2017 (19:00 UTC) - Bitcoin Gold
> 
> Parece que BTG arranca de verdad.



Pero no lo habian cancelado?


----------



## davitin (10 Nov 2017)

Hasta donde va a llegar bitcoin cash? Esta en 730...llegara a los 900?


----------



## Futuroscuro (10 Nov 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Y si el PoS funciona ufff. Una pensión vitalícea.



Estoy aprendiendo este mundo, podrías explicar qué quieres decir con lo de "PoS".

Thanks!


----------



## Carlos T. (10 Nov 2017)

*Waves será la plataforma blockchain más rápida del mundo*

Waves está implementando una nueva tecnología, que permitirá a la red procesar miles de transacciones por minuto, lo que la convierte en la plataforma de cadena de bloques descentralizada más rápida del mundo. Esta innovación llevará la tecnología blockchain al siguiente nivel de evolución, lo que le permitirá competir con los procesadores de pagos convencionales y lograr la adopción masiva del mercado. La prueba de estrés pública comenzó el 8 de noviembre.

“Waves-NG”, una tecnología de última generación diseñada para aumentar el ancho de banda efectivo y la velocidad de creación de bloques, es especialmente importante para las empresas que utilizan la plataforma Waves, ya que permite realizar microtransacciones sin demoras típicas de los sistemas blockchain tradicionales. También permite que la plataforma soporte cargas elevadas, como distribución de tokens después de crowdsales y lanzamientos de tokens de bonificación. También se incrementa la velocidad de procesamiento de transacciones comerciales en el intercambio descentralizado de Waves (DEX).

Continuar leyendo...


----------



## Claudius (10 Nov 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Sera por eso por lo que ha subido tanto en las ultimas horas.
> 
> ---------- Post added 10-nov-2017 at 02:57 ----------
> 
> Pero no lo habian cancelado?



No creo.. Más bien podría ser porque está corriendo como la espuma que mandar valor de A a B de forma inmediata cuesta 0.02$ y sin instansend 0.01$. 
Compitiendo en costes con xrp (a falta de su escalabilidad).

Aquí lo interesante, es que rompe con el copiar/pegar de la copias de bitcoin Litecoin, monacoin, etc de btc core de segwit+SideChain y apuestan por el inicio de escalada arrancando en 2M y la profesionalización del hardware para Mnodes con licencia opensource (cualquiera puede fabricarlos).

Lo bueno, es que se podrá ver la realidad de si se colapsa o no, pero claro sería a cantidades de VISA, que creo que no llegará en el 2018, con que tenga 20/40mil tps (las que tiene LTC, o BCH) sería un éxito.

Dash transactions now 215 times cheaper than Bitcoin
Dash CEO Ryan Taylor: "Dash is in many ways a better Bitcoin"


----------



## paketazo (10 Nov 2017)

Efectivamente *claudius* las tps ahora mismo son una prueba de fuego para todas las coins de cara el 2018.

ETH me ha sorprendido gratamente en este aspecto, procesa más que BTC (480K Vs 320K por día) y se confirman relativamente en poco tiempo.

Comparando el precio medio por transaccion, tenemos a ETH con 0,13$ y BTC con 5$ (aquí no hay color arrasa ETH)


Por salirnos de estas dos, LTC tiene cerca de 30K por día a un coste medio de 0,06$ 

Dash por su parte tras el nuevo software maneja unas 8K por día y el precio 0.02$...la ventaja comparativa de Dash aquí está en la velocidad de confirmación usando instant send, que nos da tiempos record a la hora de mover capitales a bajo costo.


Sigo pensando que implementar evoluciones en el software es primordial, sin embargo también es imprescindible ofrecer y dar a aconocer esas evoluciones a la masa.

El paso de abrir las puertas al mercado masivo asiático en huobi, dónde principalmente se comerciaba hasta hoy BTC, LTC, ETH y ETC, es un escaparate que pienso dará alas a Dash.

Tabién vemos que el Hashrate crece exponencialmente, lo que en teoría demuestra salud en el sistema de minería.

¿que es hoy por hoy lo mejor?

Tras años con la nariz aquí metida, sinceramente no sé lo que se llevará al gato al agua...podría ser lo que ya hay, o aparecer mañana algo nuevo y revolucionario...pese a ello, insisto en que el gran salto lo dará el sistema o plataforma que ponga en manos de la masa "ignorante", un medio de pago barato, rapido y aceptado a nivel mundial.

Yo uso Pay Pal desde hace años, y nunca se me ha dado por averiguar los entresijos de este sistema de pago, sin embargo...se usa y se ha impuesto...¿por qué?...por que es sencillo de implementar y de usar...

Si BTC por ejemplo da ese servicio al ciudadano, no tengais dudas que sustituirá muchos de los actuales sistemas de pago instantaneo...¿lo logrará?...ahí está la clave.

Un saludo.


----------



## davitin (10 Nov 2017)

Caida a plomo de bitcoin...nadie comenta nada?


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (10 Nov 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Caida a plomo de bitcoin...nadie comenta nada?



Ya lo dije ayer, nada de euforia, parece que vamos a tener unas mini-rebajas en breves. Mírate las gráficas de ayer y los picos , mira ahora como mueven..

Empieza la menstruación altcoin.

Bueno, "euforia" si especulas, si vas a hold mejor apaga estas semanas el router.


----------



## Gian Gastone (10 Nov 2017)

bueno esta vez creo que he acertado vendi medio btc a 7520$ y ahora tengo pastuky. espero que no triunfe el BCH q me los quite con perdidas por las noticias de los exchanges de china.
esto es un sinvivir constante.


----------



## Carlos T. (10 Nov 2017)

*Electrum 3.0 habilita las direcciones de Bech32 SegWit*

En días pasados ocurrió el lanzamiento de Electrum 3.0, versión que además de ser compatible con SegWit, también utiliza el nuevo formato de dirección Bech32. Electrum 3.0 pasa a ser así la primera billetera con el formato de dirección nativo de SegWit Bech32.

A quienes deseen comenzar a usar este monedero, les recomendamos descargues la la nueva versión de Electrum aquí. A continuación explicaremos brevemente algunos de los desafíos técnicos que esta nueva versión supuso.

SegWit es una actualización del formato de transacción de Bitcoin que organiza los datos de manera más eficiente al segregar la firma del contenido de la transacción. Esto permite que las transacciones de SegWit eludan el límite de 1 mb para el tamaño de bloque.

Sin embargo, para que funcione a medida que aumenta la capacidad anunciada, se debe usar el nuevo formato. Para hacerlo, los usuarios deben transferir sus monedas a una nueva dirección SegWit, desde la cual pueden escribir transacciones SegWit.

Continuar leyendo...


----------



## p_pin (10 Nov 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Sera por eso por lo que ha subido tanto en las ultimas horas.
> 
> ---------- Post added 10-nov-2017 at 02:57 ----------
> 
> Pero no lo habian cancelado?



Btc gold, estaba a "falta varias pruebas"

El que se canceló era B2X, que era el que cotizaba a más e 1000 dólares, aunque dicen un grupo minúsculo que van a seguir adelante (aunque el apoyo parece muy bajo)


Respecto a que BTC caiga de precio, yo creo que entra dentro de lo "normal", recordemos, el "modus operandi" antes y después de un fork:

En agosto: La gente vendió las alts para comprar Btc y recibir así las Bitcoin cash... cuando se produjo el fork, las alts empezaron a subir

Esta vez es parecido: La gente vendió las alts para comprar BTc y recibir B2X en el fork... como no se ha producido, la gente vende BTC y compra las alts... en unos días se debería estabilizar
Todo ésto es pura opinión


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (10 Nov 2017)

Parece que han venido los señores de la limpieza, pasillo hecho, veamos las habitaciones..


----------



## Carlos T. (10 Nov 2017)

*Catapult: La alianza de NEM y Tech Bureau un año después*

Hace poco más de un año, el proyecto de código abierto NEM y la startup Tech Bureau forjaban una alianza. Su intención era crear un motor blockchain basado en la plataforma Mijin y así lo anunciaban al mundo entero. Poco tiempo después vio la luz dicho motor y sería conocido como Catapult.

NEM Catapult

Catapult es una plataforma de alto rendimiento que permite realizar más y mejores operaciones sin importar que estas se encuentren en una red geográficamente dispersa. A pesar de esto, la arquitectura permite que sea utilizada fácilmente de manera intuitiva y segura.

Catapult ofrece una notable mejora en la también nueva plataforma de Mijin. En ella se puede utilizar con mayores libertades las funciones multi-assets y multi-sig de NEM, así como también se goza de un mejor ecosistema para crear API. Sin embargo, poco se ha hablado de esta plataforma.

En su momento, Mijin también causo muchas expectativas y cumplió gran parte de ellas desde su lanzamiento en 2015 hasta la fecha. Es por ello que se decidió mejorar la plataforma para crear Catapult, proyecto que viene siendo desarrollado desde 2016.

Continuar leyendo...


----------



## traianus (10 Nov 2017)

Un buen saneamiento para bitcoin sería una bajada hasta 5.000. Y luego unstoppable to the moon.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (10 Nov 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Efectivamente *claudius* las tps ahora mismo son una prueba de fuego para todas las coins de cara el 2018.
> 
> ETH me ha sorprendido gratamente en este aspecto, procesa más que BTC (480K Vs 320K por día) y se confirman relativamente en poco tiempo.
> 
> ...





Bitcoin tiene un problema grandísimo que le lastra para ser una moneda de futuro en vez de un simple producto especulativo, que es lo que es. El problema es el gasto energético que conlleva una simple transacción.


----------



## Claudius (10 Nov 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Efectivamente *claudius*
> 
> 
> Yo uso Pay Pal desde hace años, y nunca se me ha dado por averiguar los entresijos de este sistema de pago, sin embargo...se usa y se ha impuesto...¿por qué?...por que es sencillo de implementar y de usar...
> ...



Btc en su concepción actual no podrá dar ese servicio, porque un tercero tendrían que desarrollar un software, y sus actuales y futuras comisiones ya lo han dejado fuera a 1 año vista de esa carrera, xq es lo que tardarán las SC.

Btc está adoptando el papel de reserva de crypto-valor para todo el ecosistema, es el DJ del crypto-land.
Y creo que se va a quedar en ese rol mucho tiempo, que no es ni bueno, ni malo sino diferente al fin con el que nació.

Dash, llegará a darse un mano a mano con Paypal o Alipay?

Difícil.., pienso que su producto se está reorientado el solo sobre la marcha, y vamos a ver servicios muy sofisticados FinTech, pero su producto no me cabe la menor duda que tendrá más y más cuota de uso y clientes de calidad (empresas que usen su red) lo que hará un uso sostenido de esta.
Pero en España no. :S Siendo un mundo global..

La estrategia de reducir la cuota de forma sostenida podrá marcar la diferencia si mañana 1 Dash vale 1000$ y tiene 200mil tps/dia la comisión no va a subir proporcional, sino que en roadmap, está mantener la cuota actual, se subiría el tamaño de bloque.

La verdad, prefiero que no la pongan el foco especulativo en crypto-land, y vaya adquiriendo acuerdos estratégicos y sinergias con otros proyectos BC y del mundo real.

Ya ser irá viendo.


----------



## The High Dark Templar (10 Nov 2017)

Vendí todas mis bt cash hace dos semanas y hoy miro y me encuentro con esto. Desde luego soy un lince

Sent from my MHA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## jashita (10 Nov 2017)

No os olvideis de la gran tapada. 
Bitshares sigue siendo la campeona en cuanto rendimiento.
(no puedo levantar mucho la cabeza por haber sido uno de los que ha agarrado el famoso "cuchillo cayendo")


----------



## kerevienteya (10 Nov 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Sera por eso por lo que ha subido tanto en las ultimas horas.
> 
> ---------- Post added 10-nov-2017 at 02:57 ----------
> 
> Pero no lo habian cancelado?



No, ese es el segwit2x. EL BTG fué hace unos dias, el 24.


----------



## davitin (10 Nov 2017)

Una pregunta...cuando os parece que una altcoin esta bien distribuida? 10.000 tenedores os parecen pocos o muchos para como esta el patio?


----------



## Coldago (10 Nov 2017)

Estoy investigando sobre las tarjetas de débito para cargar con Criptos, hay bastante comparativa sobre fees y tal en muchos lugares, pero todavía no encuentro la diferencia entre el bloque (Monaco, Ten X, Token Card) vs (Xapo, Uquid, Wirex,...).
Entiendo que ofrecen el mismo servicio, y la diferencia es que las primeras se han tokenizado para financiarse y las demás no. ¿Esto es así? Gracias


----------



## Gurney (10 Nov 2017)

The High Dark Templar dijo:


> Vendí todas mis bt cash hace dos semanas y hoy miro y me encuentro con esto. Desde luego soy un lince
> 
> Sent from my MHA-L29 using Tapatalk



Bienvenido al club.
Personalmente no me arrepiento porque saqué algo de beneficio y creía que iba a pegar otro bajonazo. 
Alguien sabe el porqué de este subidón? Roger autocomprándose? Tixel, te invoco! :


----------



## davitin (10 Nov 2017)

Parece que hay una segunda oportunidad para cargar altcoins.


----------



## haruki murakami (10 Nov 2017)

Ayer Ethereum parecia que pegaba subidon...la tenias en 320 y ahora la vuelves a tener en $299 $300.... ayer muchas en verde, y hoy muchas en rojo...parece que la gente no se decide si se quieren subir al carro o mejor se bajan..


----------



## Davies (10 Nov 2017)

leí culacion y pense que eran unos pinches maricos


----------



## perdido_en_criptos (10 Nov 2017)

Desde la cancelación del hardfork está pegando todo unos bandazos de la leche. ¿A dónde vamos a parar? Subidón de alts o (como parece que pasa últimamente) si Bitcoin cae todo cae...


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (10 Nov 2017)

De 4chan:

Ok newfags I'm going to explain you and whats happening, why its happening, and whats gonna happen from today till monday

atm mining bch is 1.05 more profitable than btc but when retargetting happens in 3 days btc will be again 3.60 more profitable than BCH

RIght now, Jihan pumped BCH like other times, but with new propaganda with his minions from Bitcoin Classic

For now, Jihan plan is going fine, shaking off the weakhands from trashy alts into BCH while he is dumping his BCH for BTC

BTC isn't really going down because is less atractive, it's that a lot of newhands are being dumped with BCH and eating it like a pig after waking up.

That is the only reason their fiat price is going down, people are underselling an asset for an obviously worse "broken asset" (EDA)

He is making a lot of money that will be usen in the next pump, like he did other times.

Expect a new abpout a death spiral death or some shit like that in the average medium blogger this weekend, and this board being filled with BCH shills


----------



## haruki murakami (10 Nov 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> De 4chan:
> 
> Ok newfags I'm going to explain you and whats happening, why its happening, and whats gonna happen from today till monday
> 
> ...



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Basicamente, Jihan esta desplumando pollos, haciendo creer a la gente que es mejor montarse en el carro de BCH, con eso los manos debiles sueltan los BTC y Jihan se hace con mas, y vuelve y juega el BCH se va para abajo...
La subida de BCH va a venir acompanada de anuncios de blogueros alabando esta altcoin...y asi Jihan se hace mas rico y con mas BTC.

Saludos


----------



## paketazo (10 Nov 2017)

Entremedias este que escribe suelta 1/2 de los BCH, se queda con el resto a costo 0 y se saca para comprar 10 Dash más.

Un saludo, y que todos los viernes salgan tan mal como este.


----------



## Gurney (11 Nov 2017)

El volumen de hoy de BCH ha sido brutal


----------



## davitin (11 Nov 2017)

Bitcooim cash a mil.pavos.

Increipla. ::


----------



## davitin (11 Nov 2017)

Etc classic parece que resucita no? Creeis que puede llegar a 50 pavos como le paso a litle coin?


----------



## Claudius (11 Nov 2017)

I'll Show You How On-Chain Scaling Can Work, Says Dash Founder - Bitsonline

Una Explicación sencilla del escalado de Dash 
On Chain vs Off Chain

La fase 4 es la que he comentado, que con la desaparición de la minería asic, y se centre todo en los MN, la recpensa será el 90% para los MN y de ahí que en evolutión sus cuentas reciban réditos.

Osea +- en 2019 la red Dash funcionará con un escaparate como Paypal, y tener dinero alojado ahí dará réditos.

Dash to mars :fiufiu:

Y esto si es un chevy


----------



## Gurney (11 Nov 2017)

Fijo que es troleada, porque se ajusta demasiado bien a los acontecimientos de ayer, pero bueno...no sé si ponerlo en Conspiraciones: Traders, certain information has come to my attention that is causing me grave c - Pastebin.com


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (11 Nov 2017)

Gurney dijo:


> Fijo que es troleada, porque se ajusta demasiado bien a los acontecimientos de ayer, pero bueno...no sé si ponerlo en Conspiraciones: Traders, certain information has come to my attention that is causing me grave c - Pastebin.com




A ver, por poder puede suceder, una gran bajada organizada por muchas ballenas al mismo tiempo.

Now comes the scary part, The old bitcoin, the bitcoin we know and love, is going to get DESTROYED. 
What determines a coins success ? It's market cap. 
Big old school blockers and miners are going to dump bitcoin back to the bottom, they will take literally billions and billions of dollars out of bitcoin.

Traduzco a mi manera :
Ahora vienela parte más acojonante, el viejo bitcoin, el bitcoin que nosotros conocemos y amamos va a ser destruido( se que queda muy homo pero es lo que pone)

Que determina que una moneda funcione? su capitalización.

La vieja escuela de mineros va a dumpear bitcoin hasta el fondo, literalmente ellos tomaran/extraeran/venderan billones y billones de dolares fuera de bitcoin.

Esto ya ha sucedido más veces pero a una escala muy pequeña, tanto en Bitcoin como en alts.



At that point in time, Bitcoin cash will be on all major chinese exchanges, possibly some western exchanges aswell, and have majority hashing power. Western companies & other merchant providers (BitPay - @Spair) etc - paid off by bitmain etc will go along with the new bitcoin cash narrative and will push for the 'bitcoin cash' to be called 'bitcoin' on all their platforms, leaving only coinbase et all which will then be the odd ones out.

En este punto, bchas estara en la mayoria de casas de cambio chinas, posiblemente en alguna casa de intercambio occidental también, y tener un mayor poder de hash.
Compañias occidentales y otros mercados proveedores pagaran ( aqui ya resumo que me canso) por publicitar que bitcoin cash sea llamado bitcoin( como si fuera el original) en todas las plataformas.


Lo de arriba, si es cierto o lo puede llegar a ser, junto con lo de los mineros, si puede llegar a ser peligroso.

:ouch: ienso:


----------



## Claudius (11 Nov 2017)

Gurney dijo:


> Fijo que es troleada, porque se ajusta demasiado bien a los acontecimientos de ayer, pero bueno...no sé si ponerlo en Conspiraciones: Traders, certain information has come to my attention that is causing me grave c - Pastebin.com



La alianza Jihan+Roger ha hecho que marquen ellos la pauta y 'dictan' el precio de la cotización tanto de btc-bth, alternarán en el juego de trileros, lo llevan demostrado 1 año que han paralizado la evolución técnica.

Y en ese juego lo único *veraz* es que un Bitcoin core vale lo mínimo su coste de producción, ¿Alguno sabéis? Cual es el coste mínimo para que minar sea rentable. (asic + energía 24x7) con y sin energía free.

Esa es la pregunta que os tenéis que hacer, si la respuesta es 2000$, lo pueden bajar hasta 2000$, y mientras lo drenan e inflan 'su' moneda.

Ojito, con la burbuja. Y buscad la respuesta..


----------



## tixel (11 Nov 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> A ver, por poder puede suceder, una gran bajada organizada por muchas ballenas al mismo tiempo.
> 
> Now comes the scary part, The old bitcoin, the bitcoin we know and love, is going to get DESTROYED.
> What determines a coins success ? It's market cap.
> ...



El flippening famoso, que al final puede suceder. Es con lo que llevó especulando desde primeros de mes. Se esperaba que al final no saliese el fork y bch iba a recoger el testigo, mientras bch al perder el hashrate muere. 
Pero creo que no va a ser del tirón como esperaba, sino que lo van a ir sangrando para exprimirlo bien. Supongo q el plan de cambiar el hashrate a cash de golpe dejando a btc en bolas no interesaba por la perdida de confianza, miedo, gente escaldada, etc. Pero ya veremos.


----------



## paketazo (11 Nov 2017)

Supongo que ya os habreis fijado, pero los volúmenes que estamos viendo hoy en muchas coins del top 20 dejan claro que aquí están entrando ligas mayores.

O se ha destapado la caja de los truenos y ya no hay un mañana para los que pretenden posicionarse cara el largo plazo, o nos toman el pelo con una sutileza que muy pocos pueden detectar.

Aquí ya podemos decir que hay un índice de referencia a nivel mundial al estilo del IBEX, por ejemplo, por los volúmenes monetarios que maneja.

Manda huevos, me cuentan esto hace un par de años y me meo de la risa, por eso desde hace ya algún tiempo me empiezo a creer cualquier cosa de lo que podamos ver en un futuro por aquí...ya casi nada parece descabellado...incluso en sábado.


Como el dinero nunca duerme señores, lo mejor es irnos a dormir nosotros y considerar si ha llegado el momento de concienciar a nuestro entorno de que el mundo va a cambiar de un modo radical en la próxima década...nosotros...para bien o para mal, ya nos hemos posicionado al respecto, y recogeremos cosecha o tempestades llegado el día.

Un saludo y buen fin de semana.


----------



## Mephistos (11 Nov 2017)

Hoygan el bitcoin va pabajo otra vez, pero esto qué es?! No iba a subir a tope por lo que dijo Amazon de usar bitcoins?


----------



## davitin (12 Nov 2017)

Mephistos dijo:


> Hoygan el bitcoin va pabajo otra vez, pero esto qué es?! No iba a subir a tope por lo que dijo Amazon de usar bitcoins?



Amazon no dijo eso, si lo hubiese dicho ahora mismo tendrias el bitcoin a 30k sin pestañear.


----------



## Divad (12 Nov 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Supongo que ya os habreis fijado, pero los volúmenes que estamos viendo hoy en muchas coins del top 20 dejan claro que aquí están entrando ligas mayores.
> 
> O se ha destapado la caja de los truenos y ya no hay un mañana para los que pretenden posicionarse cara el largo plazo, o nos toman el pelo con una sutileza que muy pocos pueden detectar.
> 
> ...



Está entrando mucho dinero koreano regando BCH y ETC. 

Alguien conoce una página donde registre el volumen (histórico mensual) que entra por los pares a escoger? 

Tambores de guerra en korea y se refugian en criptolandia?

Si no son ballenas del sistema, estaremos contemplando un maricón el último por entrar en criptolandia.

Mastercad se suma al carro y para variar estará ligada a ETH... 
Mastercard opens access to its blockchain tech | ZDNet

Buena caza para todos! 

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## davitin (12 Nov 2017)

Estais viendo lo de btc cash?

---------- Post added 12-nov-2017 at 08:30 ----------

Btc cash llega a los 2000, baja a los 1800, sube de golpe hasta los 2500::, bitcoin "guenno" cae a los 5400 dolares, en unos minutos btc cash vuelve a los 1600 y bitcoin a los 6100...joder cualquiera se mete ahi, menudo peligro llevan...


----------



## workforfood (12 Nov 2017)

Los bitcoins están profundamente manipulados por ballenas, y eso es lo que se ve, hacen subir o bajar una moneda cuando les conviene. Para especular está claro que en los bitcoins es donde están los ballenatos.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (12 Nov 2017)

cerdoforfood dijo:


> Los bitcoins están profundamente manipulados por ballenas, y eso es lo que se ve, hacen subir o bajar una moneda cuando les conviene. Para especular está claro que en los bitcoins es donde están los ballenatos.



En cambio, a los cerdos palurdos les tenemos en este hilo.


----------



## paketazo (12 Nov 2017)

Tengo la corazonada de que la guerra BTC Vs BCH a medio plazo no va a benieficiar a ninguna de las dos en cuanto a capitalización...otra cosa serán los avances de software.

Creo que la propia ETH o XRP y demás, verán en cierto modo asentado su "prestigio" temporal aislándose de estas guerras internas en el ecosistema BTC&Cia.

Veremos lo que deciden finalmente los creadores de mercado, y quién sale beneficiado de todo esto...personalmente el sabor que me deja esta volatilidad es muy malo, sobre todo pensando en libertad económica, que ahora mismo queda claro que no la tenemos los que atesoramos BTC u otras, pues su relativa mala distribución, propicia que unas pocas manos puedan decidir a dónde llevar los precios en unas pocas horas.

Esto se relajará en pocas horas/días...veremos a dónde acude el capital buscando "seguridad" si se mantiene en crypto, o busca refugio fiat/USTD (USTD 1.03 ojo)

Un saludo


----------



## Gurney (12 Nov 2017)

Guerra civil...BTC se veía ya no como medio de pago (hay muchas mejores, a todos los niveles: fees, escalabilidad, velocidad; sólo en adopción manda) sino como reserva de valor, y si alguien que quiera salir del fiat ve esa gráfica...casi le van a dar ganas de comprar algo más estable, en plan yuans ::
Al fin y al cabo sólo hacen devaluaciones sanas de año en año.

Estas guerras son de resultado incierto. Inevitables probablemente, y que también probablemente no van a cambiar el resultado a medio/largo plazo, en el que es posible que el capo del marketcap sea algún proyecto que todavía sea pequeño.

Somos como los griegos que iban en sus barcos, buscando la riqueza, pero a expensas de las corrientes y de las tormentas y de las ballenas y del mismo Poseidón.


----------



## Gian Gastone (12 Nov 2017)

Una pregunta.
Si tengo los BTCs en un exchange en el momento del HardFork de BTC Gold, y luego vendo los BTC,
el exchange me tiene que dar mis BTG si tenia BTC en el instante del Snapshot?


----------



## paketazo (12 Nov 2017)

Dash pop...o pump...o rocket...

Parece que el R. Ver está desviando algunos fondos de BTC...BCH

Veremos hasta dónde...recordemos que evolution está ya cerca, y el nuevo echanger que lo ha incorporado no es "moco de pavo" huobi.

Suerte a los holders



Gian Gastone dijo:


> Una pregunta.
> Si tengo los BTCs en un exchange en el momento del HardFork de BTC Gold, y luego vendo los BTC,
> el exchange me tiene que dar mis BTG si tenia BTC en el instante del Snapshot?



Presupongo que si el exchanger acepta BTG y lo reconoce, sí, deberías verlos en tu cuenta, lo que sucede es que ya los deberías ver desde hace dias, independientemente de que todavía no puedas operar con ellos.

un saludo


----------



## p_pin (12 Nov 2017)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> Una pregunta.
> Si tengo los BTCs en un exchange en el momento del HardFork de BTC Gold, y luego vendo los BTC,
> el exchange me tiene que dar mis BTG si tenia BTC en el instante del Snapshot?



El fork de BTC gold ya se produjo hace días... lo que se "inaugura" hoy es su red, que hasta ahora no "funcionaba". Yo tengo algunos pero como dice paketazo no los podía mover

---------- Post added 12-nov-2017 at 16:39 ----------

Alguien más stakea pivx? que tal os van los pagos? a mi me llegan muchos bloques huerfanos


----------



## Divad (12 Nov 2017)

Las ballenas han entrado por korea inflando BCH y ETC. Existe alguna página que vaya registrando un histórico del dinero que entra por los diferentes pares? xxx/KRW.

Ahora los koreanos (ballenas) se han pasado a DASH.

La siguiente en recibir el riego ripple, eth,...



Spoiler



Bitcoin tocado y hundido


----------



## Claudius (12 Nov 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Dash pop...o pump...o rocket...
> 
> Parece que el R. Ver está desviando algunos fondos de BTC...BCH
> 
> ...



465$ ATH

Puede ser un pump & dump koreano pero esperemos consolide los 400$ Huobi va a lanzar airdrops de Dash y campaña de marketing para su colectivo.
Vaya ataque coordinado, ni la OTAN. 
Estos chinos son como hormigas

[youtube]MUj0fWeEl-M[/youtube]

El siguiente como dice Divad efectivamente Eth. 

Como patean los koreanos

[youtube]aPMpqBrDnvA[/youtube]


----------



## germantsi (12 Nov 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> El fork de BTC gold ya se produjo hace días... lo que se "inaugura" hoy es su red, que hasta ahora no "funcionaba". Yo tengo algunos pero como dice paketazo no los podía mover
> 
> ---------- Post added 12-nov-2017 at 16:39 ----------
> 
> Alguien más stakea pivx? que tal os van los pagos? a mi me llegan muchos bloques huerfanos



Pivx hace unos dias encontro un Bug en los Zpiv y lo soluciono con una nueva wallet y unas lineas que hay que meter en el archivo pivx.conf

Lee su reddit, es el primer hilo con chincheta.

Enviado desde mi LG-K420 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Alotrópico (12 Nov 2017)

Que está pasando con Dash que acabo de vender a 689.46€???

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## p_pin (12 Nov 2017)

Qué pasa en korea? que entra tanto fiat koreano? es quizá el "puente" que usan los chinos por el tema de las prohibiciones?


----------



## paketazo (12 Nov 2017)

Alotrópico dijo:


> Que está pasando con Dash que acabo de vender a 689.46€???
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4 mediante Tapatalk



Nunca vendas el 100% de las coins en un 'pump, quiza se acabe rápido, o te haga un 3X desde dónde vendiste.

De todos modos ese precio que pones, a mi no me sale...pero ojalá salga algún día. ¿puede ser en CEX.IO o bitpay?

Con lo que sea, enhorabuena y suerte.


----------



## Alotrópico (12 Nov 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Nunca vendas el 100% de las coins en un 'pump, quiza se acabe rápido, o te haga un 3X desde dónde vendiste.
> 
> De todos modos ese precio que pones, a mi no me sale...pero ojalá salga algún día.
> 
> Con lo que sea, enhorabuena y suerte.



Ha sido en cex.io , me he emocionado y casi sin ver cómo estaba en otros sitios ya lo estaba vendiendo todo, a ver si recompro ahora...
Muchas gracias por el consejo y por otros que he ido leyendo, suerte igualmente y a ver si llega a ese precio en los demás exchanges






Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paketazo (12 Nov 2017)

Alotrópico dijo:


> Ha sido en cex.io , me he emocionado y casi sin ver cómo estaba en otros sitios ya lo estaba vendiendo todo, a ver si recompro ahora...
> Muchas gracias por el consejo y por otros que he ido leyendo, suerte igualmente y a ver si llega a ese precio en los demás exchanges
> 
> 
> ...



Si evolution es la mitad de lo que prometen, ya sabes lo que hay.

Has vendido cojonudamente bien "hoy"...se espabilado y obra en consecuencia...que no dudo que lo harás.

Buen domingo, y enhorabuena de nuevo.


----------



## Chicosalchicha (12 Nov 2017)

Enhorabuena paketazo por esa subida de dash.


----------



## paketazo (12 Nov 2017)

Chicosalchicha dijo:


> Enhorabuena paketazo por esa subida de dash.



Aquí hay unos cuantos en la "sombra" que llevan buen puñado y no cuentan nada...y el R. Ver creo que es uno de ellos 

Yo tengo lo que tengo, y siempre dije que por burro me quedé cerca de tener un masternodo, pero bueno, podré vivir con ello, y si Dash va haciendo bien las cosas mejor que mejor...y no solo me refiero al precio, ya lo sabeis.

Un saludo


----------



## Gurney (13 Nov 2017)

Una teoría: ahora que el BTC ha bajado de precio, tanto en $ como en equivalencia para otras coins, y entonces mover estas últimas, que muchas deben ser compradas con bitcoins, va a ser algo más difícil.
Cómo lo veis?

---------- Post added 13-nov-2017 at 00:16 ----------




paketazo dijo:


> Nunca vendas el 100% de las coins en un 'pump, quiza se acabe rápido, o te haga un 3X desde dónde vendiste.
> 
> De todos modos ese precio que pones, a mi no me sale...pero ojalá salga algún día. ¿puede ser en CEX.IO o bitpay?
> 
> Con lo que sea, enhorabuena y suerte.




Ok, Paketazo, creo que para coins pequeñas es un muy buen enfoque, pero...ves también tu consejo aplicable a un top10?


----------



## psiloman (13 Nov 2017)

Ayer me acosté a las 5:00 am con el pump de BCH, y mereció la pena, pero por lo que veo, con Dash me espera otra noche movida. Mañana me voy a arrastrar en el trabajo.

Pico de 420 euros ahora mismo en Kraken, dan ganas de ir soltando unos pocos...no sé si podré resistirme.


----------



## Gurney (13 Nov 2017)

Yo he puesto la orden a 430...que el último (o los 100.000 últimos) dólar lo gane otro.
La idea es recoger y recomprar cuando baje, si es que baja. Ojalá no sea este el pumpeo hacia la luna, que nos deje recoger y recomprar antes....jjjj

PS: De momento, high a 420, last 407...


----------



## Divad (13 Nov 2017)

Los putos koreanos (ballenas) se están dando buenas corridas Se van a pegar 3 días subiendo DASH como han hecho con BCH? ienso:

Felicidades a los premiados! :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Gurney (13 Nov 2017)

Viendo el pastel en los otros exchanges, la voy a mover hacia arriba.
Estoy en Kraken.


----------



## Claudius (13 Nov 2017)

The House of Nakamoto - Viena - Austria colonizada )


----------



## davitin (13 Nov 2017)

Y para cuando un buen pump para eth?


----------



## Claudius (13 Nov 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Y para cuando un buen pump para eth?



Se avecina ten paciencia..


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (13 Nov 2017)

Hola.Alguien conoce Etoro para comprar y vender cryptomonedas? He visto que tienen precios de compra y venta muy distintos a los reales, por qué? Lo compras más caro, pero también lo vendes por más dinero. Alguien sabe por qué?


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (13 Nov 2017)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Hola.Alguien conoce Etoro para comprar y vender cryptomonedas? He visto que tienen precios de compra y venta muy distintos a los reales, por qué? Lo compras más caro, pero también lo vendes por más dinero. Alguien sabe por qué?



Porque son unos terraplanistas.


----------



## davitin (13 Nov 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Se avecina ten paciencia..



Ojala, pero yo a eth lo veo demasiado parado, desde los ultimos arreones hace meses no ha recibido nada mas.


----------



## Claudius (13 Nov 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Ojala, pero yo a eth lo veo demasiado parado, desde los ultimos arreones hace meses no ha recibido nada mas.



Se han perdido 1M +- de eth y yo me postulo que no va a haber fork, así que.... Si mis postulaciones se cumplen Y de 300$ no la bajan con un tiempo que ahí lleva parada, es una señal de posible acumulación de grandes capitales.


----------



## Gurney (13 Nov 2017)

Bueno, pues me perdí el pico de Dash por 1´5 euros...grrr.
Quise ganar el último dólar.

No obstante, la idea era recomprar Dashes con los sacado con los dashes, de modo que hodleo y que Dios nos ayude.


----------



## danjian (13 Nov 2017)

Con la subida de Dash creeis que es buena idea entrarle a PIVX? Estan los precios de estos dos relacionado de la misma manera que ETC y ETH?


----------



## paketazo (13 Nov 2017)

danjian dijo:


> Con la subida de Dash creeis que es buena idea entrarle a PIVX? Estan los precios de estos dos relacionado de la misma manera que ETC y ETH?



No están para nada relacionados, lo que sucede es que PIVX se "vende" como una versión más asequible ahora mismo que Dash.

En el pasado han tenido momentos de seguirse el ritmo en losmercados, pero también he visto desacoples enormes, sobre todo en las última escalada de PIVX de 2$ a 3$, dónde Dash apenas no ha subido o incluo bajado.


En cuanto a lo comentado por Davitin y si ETH subirá, creo que ahora mismo están acumulando o incluso frenando una salida de esta.

La veo preparando los motores, no sé si para irse a 400$, nuevos ATH o un "sencillo" 15 o 20% desde aquí.

ETH es lo que es, una gran empresa que debería tender a ganar valor a largo plazo a medida que sus usos y su distribución se hace más extensa.

Un saludo


----------



## Divad (13 Nov 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Ojala, pero yo a eth lo veo demasiado parado, desde los ultimos arreones hace meses no ha recibido nada mas.



Para el viernes tienen montado lo siguiente:

The World

VISA hará su salida en Singapur
Monaco Dev Update

El pelotazo RV 
Matryx: A Decentralized Collaboration Platform

Mastercard se suma al carro
Mastercard opens access to its blockchain tech | ZDNet

Unión de transportistas para el 16
Members | Blockchain in Trucking Alliance

Cosas que dicen que van haxiendo :XX:
https://www.ethnews.com/ethnews-exclusive-ethereum-virtual-machine-developer-greg-colvin

Es una tocada de pelotas que las tarjetas solo salgan para Singapur... De ser así me las quito de encima en la corrida que se peguen. Ya que igual no serán distribuidas para todos hasta que ETH no haga la siguiente actualización Constantinopla... 

Tras ver las corridas de estos días me estoy barajando de hacer menos hodl e ir saltando de crypto en crypto (comprar barato y vender caro). 

Sigo sin encontrar una página que recopile volúmenes por pares desde sus inicios. Estaría bien tenerla a la vista ya que sería más fácil seguir el rastro del dinero y que pares comienzan las corridas.

Buena caza!


----------



## paketazo (13 Nov 2017)

He estado probando a realizar unas transacciones con BTC por lo que se comentaba de que estaba lento, las comisiones y tal...y o he tenido mucha suerte o no he notado nada fuera de lo aceptable.

He movido poco, 1,5BTC para mi ledger desde una wallet y 30 minutos 3 confirmaciones, y 2$ de comisión aprox.

Lo dejo caer por aquí para que tampoco nos cuenten películas de que no se mueve, o que va lento o que ya no vale para nada...ante la duda, lo mejor es comprobar y juzgar.

un saludo


----------



## bmbnct (13 Nov 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> He estado probando a realizar unas transacciones con BTC por lo que se comentaba de que estaba lento, las comisiones y tal...y o he tenido mucha suerte o no he notado nada fuera de lo aceptable.
> 
> He movido poco, 1,5BTC para mi ledger desde una wallet y 30 minutos 3 confirmaciones, y 2$ de comisión aprox.
> 
> ...



Paketazo, te aseguro que las últimas 48h la mempool de btc estaba saturada y había que pagar fees altos si querías entrar en el siguiente bloque. 
Yo hice una transferencia similar a la tuya y me tardo 20h en tener una confirmación. 
La mempool se puede consultar aqui: Mempool Size - Blockchain

Ahora está mucho más libre.


----------



## orbeo (13 Nov 2017)

Airdrop para los tenedores de Eth

AIRDROP: 500,000,000 INSP tokens already in your wallets
AIRDROP: 500,000,000 INSP tokens already in your wallets


----------



## Claudius (13 Nov 2017)

bmbnct dijo:


> Paketazo, te aseguro que las últimas 48h la mempool de btc estaba saturada y había que pagar fees altos si querías entrar en el siguiente bloque.
> Yo hice una transferencia similar a la tuya y me tardo 20h en tener una confirmación.
> La mempool se puede consultar aqui: Mempool Size - Blockchain
> 
> Ahora está mucho más libre.



El origen fue un exchange, o un wallet privado?


----------



## bmbnct (13 Nov 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> El origen fue un exchange, o un wallet privado?



Wallet privado, usando Mycelium, poniendo la tasa que recomendaba para una prioridad alta. No recuerdo bien la cantidad, creo que eran unos 15$.


----------



## Claudius (13 Nov 2017)

bmbnct dijo:


> Wallet privado, usando Mycelium, poniendo la tasa que recomendaba para una prioridad alta. No recuerdo bien la cantidad, creo que eran unos 15$.



Y por 15$ no te lo metió en los 3-5 primeros bloques? omg..
Seguramente en el furor de la batalla de los trader habría una escalada por luchar por entrar en los primeros bloques, además que estarían spameando el pool.
The war is the war.

---------- Post added 13-nov-2017 at 19:56 ----------

De-briefing Ethereum

Cuando se concrete en esto, habrá movimiento. Eran 500mil eth, que creo dije otra cifra superior. Yo les doy por quemados oficialmente.


----------



## NaRNia (13 Nov 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Para el viernes tienen montado lo siguiente:
> 
> The World
> 
> ...



Divad no conocia Matrix. Veo que es una plataforma de realidad virtual. En un dia y pico se cierra el ico. Que pinta le ves¿. Y otra pregunta ya puestos: tb he seguido Dent a veces como tu. Te lei el otro dia que era la chapa de iluminatis para tokenizacion de datos moviles. De donde te sacas eso?. La veo como un chicharraco, nose...

---------- Post added 13-nov-2017 at 20:14 ----------




Claudius dijo:


> Y por 15$ no te lo metió en los 3-5 primeros bloques? omg..
> Seguramente en el furor de la batalla de los trader habría una escalada por luchar por entrar en los primeros bloques, además que estarían spameando el pool.
> The war is the war.
> 
> ...



Viendo esta noticia pregunto: trezor y ledger s se pueden hackear tb? O estamos a salvo?


----------



## p_pin (13 Nov 2017)

El tema de las confirmaciones en BTC o Bcash depende de los ciclos de Bcash. 

En caso de ciclos de dificultad baja en Bcash, muchos mineros van a minarla, y dejan a BTC con una dificultad alta y sin potencia... entonces, las comisiones suben, pero si no caen bloques, da igual la comisión que pongas...

Del mismo modo, cuando acaba dicho ciclo en Bcash, los minero vuelven a BTC, y vuelven a caer bloques. Seguramente el forero bmbnct le pilló el periodo que digo, y a Paketazo no le pilló

Ahora es Bcash el que no tira bloques, llevan 7 bloques en 10 horas (lo normal es uno cada 10 minutos)... 







Pero se supone que han hecho una mejora hoy mismo para que eso no vuelva a ocurrir, en teoría eso debería estabilizar las cosas de cara al futuro tanto de Bcash como de BTC


----------



## paketazo (13 Nov 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> El tema de las confirmaciones en BTC o Bcash depende de los ciclos de Bcash.
> 
> En caso de ciclos de dificultad baja en Bcash, muchos mineros van a minarla, y dejan a BTC con una dificultad alta y sin potencia... entonces, las comisiones suben, pero si no caen bloques, da igual la comisión que pongas...
> 
> ...



Esto que narras hablando con sinceridad sobre ambas monedas, las deja a la altura del betún.

Menuda mandrilada andar cambiando de chaqueta para raspar más comisiones...pero evidentemente la empresa es la empresa y a nadie le gusta regalar nada.

Ya lo dije el otro día, esto me deja mal sabor de boca, y la sensación de que hay mejores opciones ahora mismo para mover capitales, tanto en costo como en velocidad...no entro en la seguridad, ahí presupongo que BTC seguirá siendo lo más seguro.

La propia ETH está moviendo el doble de transacciones diarias que BTC, y parece que va suave y engrasada.

Tanto desacuerdo y tanta mierda entre ellos lo único que está logrando es abir paso a otras que apenas tenian posibilidades hace meses.

Esto es como ver a los dos gallos fuertotes del corral matarse a picotazos, mientras los más enclenques y con peor genética se frotan las manos mirando para el montón de gallinitas que van a poder "cubrir" cuando estos dos se destrocen.

Lo peor de esto, es que tengo la sensación de que iremos viendo HF y desdoblamiento de cadenas cada X tiempo, o cada vez que un "equipo" de iluminados reúna potencia de minado suficiente como para "independizarse" y autochuparsela...veremos si finalmente se hace más fuerte el original...que de momento pese a quién le pese, vale lo que vale...y no es poco.

Un saludo


----------



## p_pin (13 Nov 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Esto que narras hablando con sinceridad sobre ambas monedas, las deja a la altura del betún.
> 
> Menuda mandrilada andar cambiando de chaqueta para raspar más comisiones...pero evidentemente la empresa es la empresa y a nadie le gusta regalar nada.
> 
> ...



Son juegos de poder

Se sabía qué era BTC, y Bcash se aprovechó de algunos de sus puntos débiles para explotarlos y crearle problemas, en este caso el tema del ajuste de dificultad de BTC fue aprovechado por Bcash, cambio su ajuste para crear esos ciclos según los cuales podía arrebatar a BTC el poder minero... 
En esta página tienen varias estadísticas comparativas, la de los ciclos la llevo comentando en el hilo de btc desde Agosto

(Lo normal es que el ratio poder minero-dificultad sea +-1, es normal una pequeña variación... pero mira las líneas azules de Bcash...
fork.lol

Se supone que ya no habrán esos "ciclos",,, pero como *utilidad*, si ves que la línea azul esta bien arriba, yo no haría una transacción BTC

Por otro lado la esencia de BTC es el consenso, cada cambio debe ser debatido y aceptado, y en una comunidad grande eso alarga mucho los "tempos". Las criptomonedas en las que un pequeño grupo "manda" no tiene esos problemas claro


----------



## kaopower (14 Nov 2017)

compré BTC e IOTAS hace tiempo y las dejé olvidadas en el Exchange (Bitfinex) conocéis algún buen Tutorial a nivel básico de como utilizar este exchange puesto que quiero vender y recomprar otras cosas porque estoy viendo el mercado interesante pero mi inglés es pésimo y mi conocimiento en el tema no es muy profundo ya que en su día me informé de cómo entrar ( acerté 100%) pero no me informé de nada más.


----------



## Claudius (14 Nov 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Tanto desacuerdo y tanta mierda entre ellos lo único que está logrando es abir paso a otras que apenas tenian posibilidades hace meses.



Hay un dicho en emprendimiento tecnológico que dice: 

Lo más importante no es ser el mejor sino ser el primero.

Y a veces es verdad..: Whatsapp, Apple, Paypal

Otras veces no: Myspace, Yahoo, Nokia, 

Y otras veces ni para ti, ni para mi: Ebay/Aliexpress

Y aquí no va a ser menos..

---
Global Charts | CoinMarketCap

Tendencia bajista? Ondas de Elliot?

O como muestra uno de los tantos chinos kudeiro, un rebote:

Twitter

Cada uno ve el vaso como quiere, lo difícil es verlo como es.


----------



## Divad (14 Nov 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Y por 15$ no te lo metió en los 3-5 primeros bloques? omg..
> Seguramente en el furor de la batalla de los trader habría una escalada por luchar por entrar en los primeros bloques, además que estarían spameando el pool.
> The war is the war.
> 
> ...



Dicen que el KARMA es muy cabrón Han pillado a peces gordos, además de los que hayan caído (daños colaterales). No solo sirve para bloquear la subida de la crypto (ETH), ya que es la segunda vez que usan el cachondeo (menudo guión más cutre :.

Tampoco me sorprendería que fuese orquestado para ir regalando chapas 




NaRNia dijo:


> Divad no conocia Matrix. Veo que es una plataforma de realidad virtual. En un dia y pico se cierra el ico. Que pinta le ves¿. Y otra pregunta ya puestos: tb he seguido Dent a veces como tu. Te lei el otro dia que era la chapa de iluminatis para tokenizacion de datos moviles. De donde te sacas eso?. La veo como un chicharraco, nose...
> 
> ---------- Post added 13-nov-2017 at 20:14 ----------
> 
> ...



Mírate Blade Runne 2049 y verás si será útil. Está también voxels, podría ser la dualidad; Intel y AMD. Hay que tener en cuenta que jugar en casa también cuenta 8:

Sobre DENT
403 Forbidden

Has encontrado otra chapa que vaya a ofrecer DATOS para usar Internet y compartirlo con quien quieras? Todas las operadoras bajo una misma crypto tiene que ser una jodida mina de oro sin DATOS no mueves las chapas y por ley universal (al igual que la RBU) debería de ser gratuito y con un uso práctico. De la RBU ya se destina una parte y así se mantiene el nuevo chiringuito :

Ahora es momento de posicionamiento.... por servicio imprescindible mínimo debería de valer $1000 :rolleye: Con $746 tienes 1.300.000 fichas.... Cuánto decís que se ganará con el bitcon?:XX:



paketazo dijo:


> Esto que narras hablando con sinceridad sobre ambas monedas, las deja a la altura del betún.
> 
> Menuda mandrilada andar cambiando de chaqueta para raspar más comisiones...pero evidentemente la empresa es la empresa y a nadie le gusta regalar nada.
> 
> ...



Mientras se hable de Bitcoin... pocos se mirarán las demás cryptos; ETH, waves (rusia), neo (china), ruppe (sur asiático), dubai,... 

Les ha tocado el guión de contener a la sociedad y encima son señalados como el lugar de los hackers, mercado negro, terroristas,... los medios de manipulación informan para soltar gilipolleces mientras se va extendiendo por los diferentes guetos.

Estaría bien que dieran luz verde a criptolandia y para ello están siguiendo el guión marcado. Veremos que efecto crea la reina de holanda esta semana

¿Cómo lo hace Máxima para conseguir esa máxima belleza? | Vanity Fair


----------



## hoppe (14 Nov 2017)

Para los tenedores de PIVX, desde hace un par de semanas la ledger nano tambien soporta wallet para pivx, por si interesa.


----------



## bmbnct (14 Nov 2017)

hoppe dijo:


> Para los tenedores de PIVX, desde hace un par de semanas la ledger nano tambien soporta wallet para pivx, por si interesa.



Yo tengo unas pocas pivx y se me esta haciendo una pesadilla poder recuperarlas. Tengo balance 0 en la wallet haga lo que haga. Menos mal que tengo una copia de seguridad de la wallet aunque por ahora no me ha servido de nada. Hay algún procedimiento que funcione? He ido actualizando de versión hasta la última q salio hace unos días pero sigo teniendo 0; he borrado todo menos el archivo wallet.dat. ..


----------



## germantsi (14 Nov 2017)

bmbnct dijo:


> Yo tengo unas pocas pivx y se me esta haciendo una pesadilla poder recuperarlas. Tengo balance 0 en la wallet haga lo que haga. Menos mal que tengo una copia de seguridad de la wallet aunque por ahora no me ha servido de nada. Hay algún procedimiento que funcione? He ido actualizando de versión hasta la última q salio hace unos días pero sigo teniendo 0; he borrado todo menos el archivo wallet.dat. ..



Como las perdiste? con el paso de ellas a Zpiv?
No se perdieron, solo desaparecio el balance, pero las Pivx están ahí.

Lo primero ten en cuenta que cuando se pasaron a Zpiv, la llave para recuperarlas se escribió en ese Wallet.dat que estabas usando, por lo que si tienes varios Wallet.dat deberás probar el procedimiento con cada archivo.

Aquí en FAQ: PIVX Core Wallet 3.0.5 final release (November 13th, 2017) - Mandatory Upgrade : pivx

te pone: •Contact support in discord or via the Support Portal. Please note that during the upgrade period and zerocoin maintenance mode there may be delays.


Metete en Discord Discord y te ayudaran, es un chat siempre activo, escribe en el canal Support y te iran guiando paso a paso.


----------



## Claudius (14 Nov 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Esto va un poco lento, pero tiene un buen mapa.



Otro que quiere hacerse multimillonario en 24h ) 
El virus crpyto es, lento pero inexorable.

Mira eth/btc Negrofuturo... ya verás que jugoso.. always los dos... en 3Dias


----------



## davitin (14 Nov 2017)

Creeis que btc cash volvera a encabritarse como el otro dia? 

Si empieza con subidas y bajadas locas como la otra vez se le puede sacar mucha pasta.


----------



## p_pin (14 Nov 2017)

bmbnct dijo:


> Yo tengo unas pocas pivx y se me esta haciendo una pesadilla poder recuperarlas. Tengo balance 0 en la wallet haga lo que haga. Menos mal que tengo una copia de seguridad de la wallet aunque por ahora no me ha servido de nada. Hay algún procedimiento que funcione? He ido actualizando de versión hasta la última q salio hace unos días pero sigo teniendo 0; he borrado todo menos el archivo wallet.dat. ..



A parte de la respuesta que te dio germantsi, yo te recomendaría siempre hacer copia de seguridad no sólo del wallet.dat, tambien de la carpeta "backups" que es dnd se almacena la generación de los zpiv, si es que se generaron, pues en esos wallet.dat y sólo en esos estarán las zpiv

Comenté por aquí hace unos días que me costó recuperarlas, por eso, por tener que ir probando tantos "wallet.dat" distintos, mientras la red no estaba "en su mejor momento". Ahora han sacado una nueva versión de monedero, la que te han puesto, yo estoy a ver si lo descargo... por que de momento ni eso me deja


----------



## paketazo (14 Nov 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> No es por las 24h; es que el gráfico tiene una forma que si se estropea, se convierte en un jorobado o cheposo.
> 
> BTC se ira a 1.000.000 pavos



Pues vete preparandote/me para la chepa...no verás los 24K en este impulso ni de coña...y la razón es simple...hay casi 100M de chapas en float...o sea:

24.000x96.000.000=2.304.000.000.000 $

El drenaje de $ sería tan exagerado que habría algún tipo de rotura económica en algún lado para que acudiera ese monto...así de sopetón y a lo loco a ETH.

BTC a 1M de pavos equivaldría a 15.000.000.000.000$ otra salvajada así a bote pronto.


¿puede pasar?

Hombre claro, sobre todo en un escenario de hiperinflación futura que deteriore el valor del $ frente a otros activos (materia primas, inmobiliario, BTC...)

Hablando claramente...o crack, o guerra o quiebra país.

Un saludo


----------



## stiff upper lip (14 Nov 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Son juegos de poder
> 
> Se sabía qué era BTC, y Bcash se aprovechó de algunos de sus puntos débiles para explotarlos y crearle problemas, en este caso el tema del ajuste de dificultad de BTC fue aprovechado por Bcash, cambio su ajuste para crear esos ciclos según los cuales podía arrebatar a BTC el poder minero...
> En esta página tienen varias estadísticas comparativas, la de los ciclos la llevo comentando en el hilo de btc desde Agosto
> ...



El consenso? Pensaba que bitcoin era democrática, es decir que se hacía lo que la mayoría decidía...si la base del bitcoin es el consenso (algo insostenible en el tiempo pues implica pensamiento único) entonces está condenada. Su destino es fragmentarse en otras mas pequeñas hasta desaparecer.


----------



## tixel (14 Nov 2017)

El robo es lo que hacen ahora con los impuestos, la inflación, las multas y los rescates así a bote pronto.
Como siempre hay que ser prudente, no hacer ostentación y esas cosas de sentido común.


----------



## paketazo (14 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> El robo es lo que hacen ahora con los impuestos, la inflación, las multas y los rescates así a bote pronto.
> Como siempre hay que ser prudente, no hacer ostentación y esas cosas de sentido común.



Soy empresario desde que tengo uso de razón "laboral"...y siempre digo lo mismo, mi empresa (pequeña...soy dueño y único trabajador) podría tener contratadas a dos personas más a media jornada con los impuestos que pago al año.

Es un absurdo...este país podría tener paro 0 o muy próximo solo con un ajuste impositivo basado en la lógica.

El problema de la lógica aplicada y la matemática, es que dejaría con el culo al aire al 80% del funcionariado "que no quiero mal para nada", si no que es burocracia creada por y para el autogobierno de un sistema caduco e inutil.

Ejemplo:

Hace 20 años nadie usaba apenas energía solar en la vivienda.

Ahora hay tiras y aflojas para meterle un impuesto al "sol"...de momento hay muchos matices.

ese impuesto al sol genera la necesidad de crear una burocracia legislativa (gente), un grupo de control (técnicos), un funcionariado que lo ejecute/cobre (más gente)

Hemos creado un nuevo impuesto que se autojustifica para dar de comer a un nuevo grupo funcionarial.

Recordais los derechos de autor y las emisoras de radio en locales públicos (impuestos)

La ITV no hace tantos años que no existía, en los 80s se hace obligatoria para los particulares... ¿por qué?...sencillo, por que hay un filon de nuevos propietarios de vehículos a los que podemos "joder" y que pagarán un nuevo porrón de funcionarios y técnicos creados exproceso para eso.


Lo digo y repito...los estados crean un entramado cada vez más regulado y complicado con el único fin de autofinanciarse a costa del individuo/empresario...su fin no es el bienestar del ciudadano, si no la jusificación de su existencia en base a este teórico bienestar que no existe.

Lo que sí existe es un flagrante robo respaldado por leyes que se justifican por y para el bien común "común = ecxclusivamente para el estado"

El 80% de los impuestos sobrarían con un sistema de reparto justo basado en sistemas productivos, y no en funcionariado improductivo.

Realmente habría trabajo para todos sin necesidad de apenas funcionariado...es más...el incremento de productividad y reducción del gasto del derrochador estado, haría que solo trabajando 3 días por semana fuera más que suficiente para sostener el sistema.


Y que no nos pongan a prueba por que será lo próximo si siguen apretando las tuercas.

Un saludo


----------



## p_pin (14 Nov 2017)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> El consenso? Pensaba que bitcoin era democrática, es decir que se hacía lo que la mayoría decidía...si la base del bitcoin es el consenso (algo insostenible en el tiempo pues implica pensamiento único) entonces está condenada. Su destino es fragmentarse en otras mas pequeñas hasta desaparecer.



Me limito a ésto
https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/Consensus


----------



## p_pin (14 Nov 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Bueno, capitalizar no implica drenar.., solo es un efecto colateral consecuencia de subir.
> Lo que si es imposible salir de esa capitalización, si no se trasvasa pasta.. pero eso es otra fase procesal. 2.4 billones, no parece tanto.. para un PIB mundial de ¿60? billones de euros, y un paquete de deudas y derivados de ¿1000 Billones?.



Respecto a lo que comenta paketazo
El precio de cotización no lo marca el 100% de las coins distribuidas, si no las que se encuentran en los exchanges. Es decir la oferta y demanda son las que están en el exchange. Si hay escasez en los exchanges en un periodo de "pánico comprador" el precio podría desbocarse

Por ejemplo en bitstamp, uno de los exchanges grandes, "sólo" hay disponibles en oferta un total de 3.779 BTC por dólares... aunque está claro que en el exchange habrá más que no están en oferta, pero dan una medida de lo que digo. En caso de ETH hay en oferta en dólares 18.774 eth


----------



## paketazo (14 Nov 2017)

Os pasais un huevo...claro que el precio lo marca la oferta demanda en un exchanger...o en este caso en N exchangers.

Es evidente que yo mismo creo una coin con 150M de tokens, pongo solo 10 en circulación, y el resto en cold a mi cuenta, hago que esas 10 coticen a 1000$, y ¡toma!...fundimos la cap de ETH y BTC con mi nueva coin.


Cuando hablo de las cifras que hablo, seamos serios señores...por mucho cold wallet que haya en BTC, ETH y en Maria santa madre de Dios...si ETH se pone a ya no a 24K, si no a 1000$ del tirón, la avalancha de coins que aparecerán necesitarán carros y carros de $$$ para comerselas.


Acaso pensais que los superholders de BTC mantendrán sus monedas en el escenario actual economico, si las ven de pronto cotizar a 100K $$$...como poco sueltan un puñado que les garantice una vida libre de "problemas" y el resto...ya se verá.

Las coins están en cold, o en manos fuertes, o en manos de los developers hasta que vean precios interesantes...y esos precios que maneja Negro Futuro, no son interesantes, son lo siguiente. Sobre todo si pretendemos verlos de un solo tirón.


Eso necesita mucho tiempo de ditribución, y mucho pump&dump. O sea, años y mucho trabajo amén de que no haya fallos o pánicos en el sistema crypto.

Por todo lo demás...por mi ojalá...y por vosotros también, supongo.

Un saludo


----------



## Claudius (14 Nov 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Lo que queda claro es que la desaparición de "la centralización", o la autoridad, o los malos..., va adejar una gigantesca área de inseguridad; un auténtico mad max sistémico.



No va a desaparecer, por lo menos no lo veré yo en vida, se va a convivir, como convive la telefonía movil con la telf. fija.



Negrofuturo dijo:


> Eso que tanto os apasiona.. eso de tú eres el único responsable de tu "dinero"... eso va a ser la leche.
> 
> El Robo y similares, será la economía real del futuro.
> 
> Eso permitirá la aparición de "soluciones" de seguridad, que crearán otro sistema centralizado.



Existen muchas soluciones de servicios de terceros, dónde se puede delegar, pero sería como tener el new-dinero en un new-banco, susceptible de ser intervenido, en los momentos y circunstancias que sean.

Pero también te permite que el responsable y custodio seas tu, para lo cual tendrás que 'alfabetizarte' y formarte igual que se hace en aprender a manejar un automóvil, camión, moto (3 vehículos distintos, 3 habilidades distintas a aprender aunque compartidas).



Negrofuturo dijo:


> El bicho humano ha resuelto siempre ceder soberanía para tener "seguridad", y lo volverá a hacer.
> 
> Solo cambiarán los "dueños" del sistema, que serán tan malo malotes como los actuales,.. o peores.



Efectivamente pero, quien quiera permanecer en la seguridad de la manada y quien quiera podrá un lobo solitario. Todo en función de su preparación.

El libre albedrio.


----------



## Claudius (14 Nov 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Con solo esas dos, ya tengo un espacio de juego. _*Todo lo de la seguridad lo hace "otro".... de León... ya veremos lo que sale.*_



¿¿???

la leon-coin? Vas apañado..

Pero mi sra. madre me decía de pequeño: para aprender hay que perder.


----------



## Divad (14 Nov 2017)

Indra tiene los días contados ::

Kaspersky Lab and Parity Technologies Launch Blockchain-Based Voting System


----------



## mack008 (15 Nov 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Indra tiene los días contados ::
> 
> Kaspersky Lab and Parity Technologies Launch Blockchain-Based Voting System



si no hay posibilidad de mangoneo quien los va a contratar? el pueblo? 

Enviado desde mi Redmi 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juli (15 Nov 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Cuando hablo de las cifras que hablo, seamos serios señores...por mucho cold wallet que haya en BTC, ETH y en Maria santa madre de Dios...si ETH se pone a ya no a 24K, si no a 1000$ del tirón, la avalancha de coins que aparecerán *necesitarán carros y carros de $$$ para comerselas*.



...que como todos sabemos...son un bien escaso...  ( pero, sorry, no me pidas que sea serio con éso...)


Las teorías robinjudianas cada vez tienen menos cancha en Shitland. Cada vez se ve con más crudeza que es el agujero negro para que la multipapelada no se acabe. ( Multipapelada que, volviendo a tus tesis de post anteriores...es la pastuki, poder & way of life de los funcis y sus jefes...y si hacen funcionar un organigrama de miles de gandules por la puta ITV o una SGAE petada de bonvivants ordeñando bodorrios o verbenas de pueblo a cuenta de 4 pachanguitas trasnochadas con resultados de mismísimo rey Midas, como para que el dedo en el botón de la impresora se les resista, vamos...). 

La clave , para quien surfee esta orgía de virtual cash en papel, bits o lo que cuadre, son los timmings ...e ir soltando ceros a riqueza real durante el paseo.

La historia no va de memocracias económicas alternativas en encarnizada batalla contra el tío Sam ni su legión de haraganes en las administraciones globales : El día que el dólar valga cero...el btc valdrá poyas.


Lo que hace falta ara que ETH se ponga en 24 trompos o 24 mil son puertas al confetti ( cards, vcards, etc ) . Para que lo adoptado masivamente no sean las criptos - esa es una dinámica para dummies - , sino , en otra dinámica, pues aquí hay múltiples - la de los drenajes marca de la casa para que el planteamiento caníbal de Sakamoto , en cuyo fondo no está el BTC, sino el $ - sea ejecutado a riqueza real constante y lucrativamente por cualquier waltrapas particular - nosotros- . En este fucking casino , como en todos...hay muchas partidas.



p.d. sorry por las minivacatas, gente...gracietas del yayoanalfabeto chivato del hilo del Gold, ayer cara al sol y hoy bailaór de sardanas, que no se lleva bien con su espejo y se toma sus respiros onanistas baneando a quien se descojona en su puta cara. Cosas de minusculines. 

---------- Post added 15-nov-2017 at 10:11 ----------

Por cierto, y en medio del cotarro bullish ...que para la mayoría de opciones son centimillos - si apartamos BTCCash y un pelín , Dash, para verlo claro -

Para que ésto siga zumbando , que lo hará, y hacernos una idea del pastrollón'2018 coming : Cuánto zumbaba hace 5 meses Shitland con un pump en el cap de 15.000 kilos ? Pues dobles cifras para todos ...y triples para muchos...

Cuánto va a hacer falta, pues, para alimentar a esta bestia de crecimiento exponencial los proximos 12 meses ? 

A que las cifras suenan jugositas ?

...Pero a que no se quiere bajar ni dios ?


Sólo un apunte : El otro día leí que la pasta negra around the world se estima en no menos de un tercio del capital circulante. Ante el importante y constante ojo de paketazo hacia los movimientos de manos fuertes...otro, el de, una vez asomada esa patita en avanzadilla con su pastuki más confesable, que ya ha sido obvio este año...pasamos, en 2018 ...a sus cuentas castuzillas menos confesables, que serán debidamente niqueladas, Inchah Alah . Hasta ETH , ciptoparadigma del stablishment, ha resaltado la naturaleza "anónima de la muélte" de sus nuevas versiones. Deberes, pues, a partir de Enero : Un buen porcentaje de cartera en el nicho sistemas "memocráticos" de blanqueo , que serán ampliamente utilizados.

Palomitas...


----------



## juli (15 Nov 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Cierto que 2018 puede ser la Bomba de la huida al criptomundo, ante el final del secreto Bancario en la UE.
> 
> Los del 3%, a falta de independencia que les diese tiempo para lavar las cuentas de andorra, van a tener que salir corriendo a ETH.
> 
> .. le toca subida de varios peldaños,... hasta los máximos.



Tocan un par de añitos de cuentitos fantásticos a toda media sobre "hallazgos" en paraísos fiscales y sanciones/talego de los 4 papanatas de turno por parte de "las fuerzas del bien" que velan por nuestra seguridá...mientras paladas de pastuki anónima consolidan su anonimato y/o bendita prescripción jurídica en wallets identificadas por una ristra de caracteres initeligibles.

Tú lavas ( Bueno, tú no, que , León mediante,eres temeroso de dios & firme contemplador de tus mandamientos tributarios... ), Tontoro & análogos in the world trincan ( Un 25% de toooooda a pastuki que se pase a descentralizados bits memocráticos ) ...& tól mundo é weno...


----------



## Divad (15 Nov 2017)

mack008 dijo:


> si no hay posibilidad de mangoneo quien los va a contratar? el pueblo?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi 3 mediante Tapatalk



El nuevo juego no los necesita. Con todo lo robado siempre y cuando tengan algo metido en chapas se irán de vacaciones a Dubai,... 

Repasando las cryptos ligadas a ETH uno se dará cuenta que el "poder" no lo ceden, sino que lo comparten. La única diferencia es que ellos parten con la ventaja de posicionarse cómodamente. Sin embargo, la sociedad ni se está enterando del nuevo paradigma que están tejiendo y se quedará con una RBU + lo que gane en sus horas invertidas.

Los listos a lo suyo...

MasterCard has filed a patent on its own blockchain-based money transfer solution | TechCrunch
Mastercard and Cisco Join Enterprise Ethereum Alliance

Unifive and FuDan University Innovation & Venture Capital Center Jointly Launched Global Blockchain
https://www.forbes.com/global2000/#38575ef1335d


Spoiler












Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Superoeo (15 Nov 2017)

Oye es cosa mía o han quitado PIVX de Bittrex? No me sale el Par BTC/PIVX :S


----------



## p_pin (15 Nov 2017)

Just a moment...


----------



## juli (15 Nov 2017)

Alguien usa Parity, la wallet de ETH con os bugs en sus multisigns ?

Resulta que la abrí cuando el follón, porque tenía 3 ETH y algunos tokens de airdrops sueltos... al abrir arrancaba de aquella manera, sin cargar toda la info...no sé, raro.

Hoy me han enviado un par de ETHERRS de chequep desde allí...y la wallet no actualiza el saldo. He abierto etherscan y la blockchain sí lo actualiza.

Total, que hago un envío "aciegas" con el saldo viejo en pantalla...y lo mismo...es operativo...pero los datos en Parity no cambian ( en etherscan, sí, rebajan el saldo de Parity y aumenan elde una myetherwallet de destino.

En fin, como nunca hetenido claro la manera de sacar claves privadas de Parity...alguien podría ponerme al tanto ? Me acojona cerrarla y colverla a cargar...así que si en una o 2 horas alguien me dice cómo se obtienen las privaket keys de la wallet de parity, me las guardo...y si no, la vaciaré entera "a ciegas" para trasvasarlo todo a MEW.

En fin, de paso que pido ayuda, confirmar que operativa, está...rarita, pero funciona.


----------



## Carlos T. (15 Nov 2017)

*¿8000 $ por Bitcoin antes de fin de año? Analistas de Goldman Sachs opinan que es posible*

El pasado mes de octubre el Bitcoin alcanzaba su pico histórico llegando hasta los 7600 $ por unidad en el mercado. Toda la comunidad estaba atónita por semejante aumento considerando que la moneda había comenzado el año por debajo de los 2000 $. Ese precio quedará en nada según los analistas del banco Goldman Sachs, Sheba Jafari y Jack Abramowitz, quienes piensan que se aproxima una nueva tendencia alcista en el mercado que podría hacer que la criptomoneda más famosa del mundo iguale o supere los 8000 $ antes de cerrar el año.

A pesar de las críticas que ha recibido en los últimos meses y de las declaraciones de guerra de algunos países hacia el bitcoin, éste continúa siendo la moneda más valiosa del mundo. La analista Sheba Jafari opina que pese a todo lo que se diga, las personas siguen comprando criptomonedas y mientras haya mercado, el valor del bitcoin puede continuar subiendo en cualquier momento.
Continuar leyendo...


----------



## Superoeo (15 Nov 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Just a moment...



Gracias! No sé qué leches estaba haciendo que no me salía.

---------- Post added 15-nov-2017 at 17:12 ----------

Por cierto, en otro orden de cosas, que hace tiempo que no se comenta y no se si muchos lo estáis siguiendo, pero Bankera está pagando semanalmente las comisiones en ETH, y aunque son virutillas, pero oye... que pagar pagan.

En cuanto salga la ICO seguramente compraré más pues en la PreICO solo conseguí meter 1 ETH, y quiero tener al menos 100.000 BNK


----------



## Claudius (15 Nov 2017)

Superoeo dijo:


> [/COLOR]Por cierto, en otro orden de cosas, que hace tiempo que no se comenta y no se si muchos lo estáis siguiendo, pero Bankera está pagando semanalmente las comisiones en ETH, y aunque son virutillas, pero oye... que pagar pagan.
> 
> En cuanto salga la ICO seguramente compraré más pues en la PreICO solo conseguí meter 1 ETH, y quiero tener al menos 100.000 BNK



Pues ya verás al año que viene 'espero', quieras comprarte el famoso 'lambo' y digas, me voy al 'banke-ra' le pido un crédito le dejas de garantía tus cryptos que obviamente perderás al no devolver el préstamo, y te de xxxmil pavos. 
O cuando hallan subido eth a 600$ y esa virutilla sean 100 eur. a la semana un mini-suedo nescafé. 
Se verá sorpasso a ING Direct..? ienso:

Si lo supiese la gente 'ahí fuera' se mataban por un pastel de la ICO.

Enhorabuena y agradecido a los que me pidieron la invitación-ref por privado por daros el turrón. Para la ronda de la ICO que empieza en unos días sigue abierta la inv-ref, por si alguno se anima mercie. :Aplauso:


----------



## Superoeo (15 Nov 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Pues ya verás al año que viene 'espero', quieras comprarte el famoso 'lambo' y digas, me voy al 'banke-ra' le pido un crédito le dejas de garantía tus cryptos que obviamente perderás al no devolver el préstamo, y te de xxxmil pavos.
> O cuando hallan subido eth a 600$ y esa virutilla sean 100 eur. a la semana un mini-suedo nescafé.
> Se verá sorpasso a ING Direct..? ienso:
> 
> ...



Ojalá lo vean estos ojos... :

De momento, en cuanto salga la ICO, allá que voy!


----------



## paketazo (15 Nov 2017)

*Claudius* tu que están siguiendo el tema, ¿que me puedes decir de spectrocoin?

Algunos del team de bankera, están unidos a esta plataforma de pago/venta BTC y parece que es la que usarán para mover las fichas de la ICO.

Un saludo


----------



## NaRNia (15 Nov 2017)

Por ejemplo si tienes 100.000 bnk cuanto dan a la semana de dividendo? Igual me animo a entrar al ico. Las primeras se venden a 0,017 no?.


----------



## Claudius (15 Nov 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> *Claudius* tu que están siguiendo el tema, ¿que me puedes decir de spectrocoin?
> 
> Algunos del team de bankera, están unidos a esta plataforma de pago/venta BTC y parece que es la que usarán para mover las fichas de la ICO.
> 
> Un saludo



Parezco el comercial... )

Spectrocoin es homónimo a Coinbase en la UE, con residencia entre Lituania y Londres. Tienen más de 400mil clientes (antes de lanzar bankera) en un par de meses creo que han aumentado 40-50mil.

Spectrocoin es el brazo tecnológico del proyecto Bankera, el cual tiene más de 3 años de andadura +-, han aprovechado para crecer 'a lo grande' y tras solicitar una de las varias licencias que otorga la UE a las nuevas empresas FinTech, (que proporciona un IBAN de la UE + tarjeta de débito) decidieron aprovechar el boom ICO para financiarse y llegar a tener el tipo de licencia de banco 'premium' al nivel de cualquier IBEX cuyo requisito es tener 100M. En la pre-ico se recaudó 15M

En el proceso (en su roadmap lo pone todo) bifurcan la empresa cuando termine la ICO aprovechando la plataforma tecnológica de Spectrocoin, experiencia, marca y clientes a la marca Bankera, dónde se fusionan servicios de banca on-line y servicios custodios de crypto ahora disponen de Dash, Btc, Ethereum, y en breve NEM, ya que su token-acción Bankera estará clonado tanto en Ethereum con ERC20 como en Nem, (Backup)
Nem es un socio de ellos estratégico.

Dispone infinidad de entradas fiat, creo que más de 20, paypal y similares, tarjetas etc. Así como la capacidad de adquirir vales regalo en Amazon entre otras cosas el Black Friday & CiberMonday lo voy a fundir en criptos.

A modo personal desde hace 1 año o algo más es mi exchange de entrada y salida vía crypto, KYC-AML por supuesto. Comisiones caras e implícitas a modo de spread como en CFDS (de momento, ya que me he quejado y hecho grupo de presión para que eso en bankera quede claro abogando a su política de transparencia..) pero a mi la *velocidad* de comprar Dash en 2 minutos lo que tarda la tarjeta de débito y otro minuto en tenerlo en wallet, no tiene precio.

Con este alegato, parezco que soy socio estratégico para la oficina en España. 

---------- Post added 15-nov-2017 at 18:55 ----------




NaRNia dijo:


> Por ejemplo si tienes 100.000 bnk cuanto dan a la semana de dividendo? Igual me animo a entrar al ico. Las primeras se venden a 0,017 no?.



Depende del uso de la plataforma, es variable. El detalle es que los réditos no son bankeras, son eth, eso marca la diferencia. (Token de primer nivel)


----------



## kaopower (15 Nov 2017)

Joder cuanto me queda por aprender... 
No sé como operar con las criptos y aqui veo un manejo de esta tecnología super alto
tengo que leer leer y leer mucho a ver si saco tiempo que creo que cuanto más tiempo pase sin moverme más pasta pierdo


----------



## orbeo (15 Nov 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Parezco el comercial... )
> 
> Spectrocoin es homónimo a Coinbase en la UE, con residencia entre Lituania y Londres. Tienen más de 400mil clientes (antes de lanzar bankera) en un par de meses creo que han aumentado 40-50mil.
> 
> ...



Tengo una duda, los tokens BNK aparecerán disponibles en Spectrocoin a partir del 27 para comprarlos?

El listado de precios según la cantidad imagino que es que el precio va subiendo según vayan vendiendo los lotes, no?


----------



## paketazo (15 Nov 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Criptotulipán termina las rebajas...
> 
> 
> ¿ Qué le pasa a Clapham?.., que no se le ve por aquí?
> ...



¿Apostamos por un doble techo y para abajo?

En cuanto a Clapham, lo último que dijo era que se dedicaría a la plata y al efectivo...

Supongo que se le torció la estrategia por aquí tantas veces que estará tratando de encontrar alguna explicación al respecto...o reclamando sus Golems

Un saludo


----------



## stiff upper lip (16 Nov 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Me limito a ésto
> https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/Consensus



De acuerdo, recomiendan no usar la palabra para lo que no es. Desde luego no significa una gran mayoría.


----------



## Carlos T. (16 Nov 2017)

*¿Bitcoin en una burbuja?*

Ante los precios que ha alcanzado bitcoin muchos expertos son de la opinión de que el Bitcoin se encuentra en una burbuja especulativa masiva.

Todas las señales de una especulación masiva están presentes. Y ante semejante evento la prudencia debe ser fundamental. A través de la experiencia de las últimas décadas, cada vez que asistimos a un fenómeno similar – de burbuja – el final suele no ser felíz.

Por otra parte subsiste y no sin razón un germen de desconfianza en muchos banqueros por temor a que los delincuentes utilicen el anonimato de bitcoin para participar en nefastas actividades anónimas.

Continuar leyendo...


----------



## michinato (16 Nov 2017)

Increíble Lisk 

Capitalización superando los 1000 M$ 

Cotización superando los 10$ y le falta poco para superar su anterior ATH frente a BTC.


Aguantar casi un año de fuertes pérdidas hasta que finalmente la cripto levanta el vuelo gracias al buen hacer del equipo. Esto es HOLD.


----------



## Claudius (16 Nov 2017)

michinato dijo:


> Increíble Lisk
> 
> Capitalización superando los 1000 M$
> 
> ...



Ha nacido un unicornio !  8:


----------



## orbeo (16 Nov 2017)

No se si se a puesto antes pero quién holdease Ripple ...

Twitter


----------



## Divad (16 Nov 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> No se si se a puesto antes pero quién holdease Ripple ...
> 
> Twitter



Era predecible que sería la siguiente junto con la subida de ETH sin hacer mucho ruido.

AMEX Joins RippleNet

Mañana hablará la reina de Holanda en la fiesta que tienen montada en Singapur, veremos si sube el pan o van con la calma.



Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Carlos T. (16 Nov 2017)

*El precio del bitcoin parece no tener techo ¿Por qué?*

“ El precio del bitcoin podría cerrar el 2017 por encima de los 2000 $” esas eran las frases de cientos de analistas en diciembre de 2016, cuando el bitcoin no había alcanzado todavía los 1000 $ de cotización. Hoy esas cifras quedan para la anécdota y para demostrar que hasta los mejores analistas se equivocan pues esta criptomoneda ha superado exponencialmente esas estimaciones.

El pasado mes de octubre el bitcoin alcanzaba su pico histórico de 7600 $ y las expectativas alcistas continúan siendo fiables. Sin embargo, es normal que millones se pregunten ¿Por qué? ¿Cuál es el motivo que justifica semejante aumento?

Continuar leyendo...


----------



## bonatti (16 Nov 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Alguien sabe algo de esto? Bicheando en coinmarketcap veo que
> 
> BitCore - BTX Claiming Service
> 
> Hubo otro fork de BTC hace poco, a subido un 69,22% y se a puesto en $ 41.50...





bonatti dijo:


> No es un fork, pero te reconocen el derecho a conseguir bitcores en función de los bitcoins que tuvieras en un bloque dado. Para ello, hay que meter la clave privada de la dirección donde tuvieras esos bitcoins en su cliente.
> 
> Es curioso como, una vez que se ha visto que hacer clones o alts sin gran valor añadido no es efectivo, se intenta ganar relevancia con el efecto red de Bitcoin engatusando a los usuarios de Bitcoin con monedas gratis. Estos han sido un poco cutres, y en vez de darte todos, parece que ahora solo te dan la mitad.





rayback dijo:


> BTX ha pasado de 5$ a 36$ y si te bajas su wallet oficial y tienes mas de 10 BTX te hacen un airdrop (te regalan) del 4% cada lunes.
> 
> El que se haya metido cuando estaba baja y la aguante unos meses puede hacer una x10, x20 o a saber



Me lo traigo del hilo del Bitcoin, que creo que tiene más sentido aquí.

Mi comentario va en el sentido de que "regalar" monedas a los que tienen Bitcoins es una forma de conseguir relevancia, sobre algo que de otra manera sería muy difícil que consiguiera algo de atención.

Sobre si se podría dar un pelotazo con un poco de suerte, ya no entro, no me va mucho ese tipo de operaciones. Viendo en coinmarket donde cotiza y los volúmenes, pues no es que me parezca nada claro...


----------



## paketazo (16 Nov 2017)

Alguno que controle de minería y hashrates.

Me parece un poco exagrado este crecimiento exponencial en Dash:

Dash Hashrate chart

La dificultad sube, el rendimiento baja, y sin embargo el hashrate sube como si no hubiera un mañana.

Sé que en BTc o BCH están muy por encima, pero en Dash por que creeis que sube tanto y tan rápido?

Gracias.

Un saludo


----------



## p_pin (16 Nov 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Alguno que controle de minería y hashrates.
> 
> Me parece un poco exagrado este crecimiento exponencial en Dash:
> 
> ...



A parte que tiene otro algoritmo de minado, no creo que haya cambio respecto a BTC o LTC.... 

...por tanto si la dificultad sube, es por que aumenta el poder de hash. Si te parece que ha subido mucho la dificultad, es por que ha subido la potencia minera, ya sea por número de mineros y-o potencia de esos mineros, haz click en una y otra pestaña de ese enlace y verás que el gráfico es casi idéntico

Que las recompensas puedan disminuir por que así está programado? eso pasa en todas las criptos que conozco, se supone que a lo largo del tiempo (si sobrevive) la coin se apreciará y por tanto es como una medida "anti-inflación"

Si en un momento dado, no es rentable minar, no te preocupes, los que tengan "peores equipos de minado" serán los primeros en dejar de hacerlo, eso provocaría una caída en el hashrate total, reduciéndose la dificultad, haciendo que los que se quedan, se repartan el pastel, pero ahora entre menos gente

En general el poder de minado sube, por que cada vez se encuentran métodos "más eficaces" para minar, mientras el "ingenio" siga haciendo que el coste de la inversión sea más rentable que el precio de cotización, pues subirá el poder de hash y por tanto la dificultad...


----------



## paketazo (16 Nov 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> A parte que tiene otro algoritmo de minado, no creo que haya cambio respecto a BTC o LTC....
> 
> ...por tanto si la dificultad sube, es por que aumenta el poder de hash. Si te parece que ha subido mucho la dificultad, es por que ha subido la potencia minera, ya sea por número de mineros y-o potencia de esos mineros, haz click en una y otra pestaña de ese enlace y verás que el gráfico es casi idéntico
> 
> ...



Entiendo lo que dices, es la lógica del funcionamiento de este sistema de POW, a lo que me refiero concretamente es a que Dash ya ha estado a 400$ hace algún tiempo y la potencia de minado no se había disparado en tan escaso margen de tiempo, sin embargo ahora en pocas semanas ha salido al alza de un modo a mi parecer, demasiado exagerado...

Como si algún grupo de minería organizado y concreto estuviera forzando el hash al alza por algún motivo no relacionado con el aquí y ahora de la moneda.

Un saludo


----------



## Claudius (16 Nov 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Entiendo lo que dices, es la lógica del funcionamiento de este sistema de POW, a lo que me refiero concretamente es a que Dash ya ha estado a 400$ hace algún tiempo y la potencia de minado no se había disparado en tan escaso margen de tiempo, sin embargo ahora en pocas semanas ha salido al alza de un modo a mi parecer, demasiado exagerado...
> 
> Como si algún grupo de minería organizado y concreto estuviera forzando el hash al alza por algún motivo no relacionado con el aquí y ahora de la moneda.
> 
> Un saludo



Probablemente los ASIC de x11 están llegando a los pools y se están encendiendo, muchos de Bitman (Jihan).
En el hilo de btc, lo dejé caer en las discusiones hace un par de días PoW vs otras cosas de resolución de la prueba de trabajo.

Ver y Jihan hace 1 año se han posicionado en Dash, y este último desde que e l algoritmo x11, (btc usa SHA256) es susceptible a ser minado más productivamente con ASIC que con GPU, lo tiene en su foco.

Dash, la gente del crypto-verso pasa de ella, pero estos 2 pájaros tienen el punto puesto en ella. Y algo traman, bueno para inversores/especuladores.

El arte de la guerra es el arte del engaño. (Sun Tzu)


----------



## p_pin (16 Nov 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Entiendo lo que dices, es la lógica del funcionamiento de este sistema de POW, a lo que me refiero concretamente es a que Dash ya ha estado a 400$ hace algún tiempo y la potencia de minado no se había disparado en tan escaso margen de tiempo, sin embargo ahora en pocas semanas ha salido al alza de un modo a mi parecer, demasiado exagerado...
> 
> Como si algún grupo de minería organizado y concreto estuviera forzando el hash al alza por algún motivo no relacionado con el aquí y ahora de la moneda.
> 
> Un saludo



Ok, por lo que veo
Dash Price in USD vs. Difficulty chart

Se ha pronunciado más en las últimas semanas

La única explicación es que los que fabrican "asic" se han puesto las pilas con ese algoritmo
Confluence

Antes los llamaba los del "ingenio", esos chismes, específicos para minar una vez dan con uno, empiezan a fabricarlos cada vez más eficaces, y por tanto rápidamente el anterior queda "anticuado"... es una carrera en la que los fabricantes tienen la "sartén por el mango", por eso la minería se "centra en china"... date cuenta que la vida útil de esos chismes es corta, algunos unos pocos meses, y no son precisamente baratos, meter una caja de chismes de esos en un barco y que se tire 1 semana viajando hasta la otra parte del mundo hasta deja de ser rentable... 

Pero bueno que me alargo, la minería es importante, pero que se quiera explotar, a mi no me parece garantía de que el precio se pueda ir hacia arriba... en el tema de la minería yo no miraría respecto al precio por "arriba" (los mineros no son los que compran, si no los que venden, por que lo que quieren es retornar la inversión que han hecho+beneficios), si no para abajo, como decía antes, los mineros invertirán en lo que de beneficio mientras de beneficio, e irán "picando" en la criptomoneda que les de mayor rentabilidad, y si no a la siguiente... así hasta que ninguna sea rentable... momento de tirar el chisme, o si es posible vendérselo a algún tonto "en occidente" que no sepa que ese chisme no es rentable


----------



## paketazo (16 Nov 2017)

Ok, ahora sí van los tiros por dónde yo pensaba...tanto *p_pin *como *claudius* con dos minutos de diferencia en sus respuestas exponen un argumento parecido.

También es interesante el aporte "subjectivo" referente a los dos pajaros Ver y Jihan...estos dos nombres asociados a una coin, no es que me den demasiado buen agüero.


Los veo como especuladores a pesar de que predican al viento como creyentes convencidos de lo que exponen...son unos comerciales cojonudos, de eso no hay duda.

Las explosiones de BCH y Dash se solaparon en el tiempo, siendo la de BCH mayor y con más volumen, pero algo ya hacía sospechar.

El aumento de hash me da más pistas al respecto, y lo que nos daría la cuadratura es saber si hay contactos de los "pájaros" con la cúpula de Dash.

Pienso como Claudius, y el escribió talmente lo que yo pensaba, y que repito:

El arte de la guerra es el arte del engaño. (Sun Tzu) 

Y creo que aquí y ahora, estamos viendo un engaño monumental en los movimientos tanto de BTC como BCH, y pienso que quizá Dash pueda sufir algun daño colateral.

Tengo la sensación de que ETH está siendo la más ignorada y quizá la que mejor parada pueda salir de este "despiste" especulativo.

Veremos, pero esta novela tiene muchos capítulos.


----------



## bmbnct (16 Nov 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Probablemente los ASIC de x11 están llegando a los pools y se están encendiendo, muchos de Bitman (Jihan).
> En el hilo de btc, lo dejé caer en las discusiones hace un par de días PoW vs otras cosas de resolución de la prueba de trabajo.
> 
> Ver y Jihan hace 1 año se han posicionado en Dash, y este último desde que e l algoritmo x11, (btc usa SHA256) es susceptible a ser minado más productivamente con ASIC que con GPU, lo tiene en su foco.
> ...



No sólo Dash, además de ella, en una de las últimas conferencias de Bitmain apareció SIA que utiliza Blake. 
A ver si encuentro el pantallazo para colgarlo por aquí...
Esta es la imagen, como podeis apreciar aparece BTC,LTC,DASH y SIA:


----------



## paketazo (16 Nov 2017)

le dejamos que testee el 8100 como derrapada de la inercia alcista, si percute el 8100, te llevas el premio por advertirlo de primero.

Pasado ese 8100$ y viendo que hay sobre 10K BTC a la venta, podría instaurarse un pánico comprador que la dispare a las lineas de *futuro negro*

Por cierto, ¿se sabe fecha para poner en el mercado esos ETF o derivados sobre BTC?

Tengo una corazonada de que alguno va a abrir cortos como si no hubiera un mañana en cuanto se libere para la "masa" esa posibilidad...y no va a ser precisamente la "masa" la que abra los cortos.

Un saludo


----------



## p_pin (16 Nov 2017)

Joer paketazo ahora a mi me dejas en vilo, cuentanos más!
Por qué va a afectar a btc? que por cierto está en nuevo máximos


----------



## hoppe (16 Nov 2017)

La puta! Por unos momentos pensaba que ya me podía comprar el yate!

Ha sido al ver en mi cartera de cryptocompare un beneficio brutal, con una subida de golem de un 5000%.

Pero si no es un error, en Abucoin parece que alguien ha pagado 313 btc/gnt:

https://abucoins.com/trade/GNT-BTC


----------



## bmbnct (16 Nov 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> le dejamos que testee el 8100 como derrapada de la inercia alcista, si percute el 8100, te llevas el premio por advertirlo de primero.
> 
> Pasado ese 8100$ y viendo que hay sobre 10K BTC a la venta, podría instaurarse un pánico comprador que la dispare a las lineas de *futuro negro*
> 
> ...



Paketazo, donde ves que en 8100 hay 10000 btc en venta? En Bitstamp se ve claramente que el acumulado hasta 8100 son 840btc ahora mismo. Y en 8200 son 1166.


----------



## paketazo (16 Nov 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Joer paketazo ahora a mi me dejas en vilo, cuentanos más!
> Por qué va a afectar a btc? que por cierto está en nuevo máximos



Proshares Capital conocida por muchos especuladores de la bolsa USA por ser una de las plataformas de ETFs con mayor presencia y capitalización podría entrar en el juego.

Dos ETF más de futuros de Bitcoin esperan la aprobación de la SEC

Tras ver lo que he visto la semana pasada con la bajada de BTC para mi orquestada, queda claro que el mercado es fácilmente manipulable.

Quien manipula el mercado en una dirección, puede ganar en dos direcciones si existe la posición corta.


El ETF largo en BTC no lo veo interesante, pues para eso ya invierto directamente en BTC, pero el corto, es una nueva herramienta de trabajo para los poseedores del control.

¿quienes?

Los que marcan el precio...o sea, los exchangers respaldados por las grandes ballenas de BTC.

Si por ejemplo R. Ver (siempre sale este por bocachancla, pero hay muchos más), tiene la capacidad de bajar BTC de 7500 a 5000, el recorrido que le da esa posibilidad en un ETF corto es impresionante.


Sería como regalarle dinero para comprar más BTC y tener todavía mayor control sobre el mismo para repetir la operación las veces que el quiera.

Dónde digo él, me refiero a ellos (grupo de exchangers y ballenas de BTC)

No penseis en ataques contra BTC, solo pensad en poder y dinero...y ese ETF es (el short), le abre una nueva puerta de entrada muy peligrosa al capital especulativo.

Estoy seguro de que si piensan la jugada y la ejecutan, multiplicarán las sacas de BTC que ya poseen.

Lo he visto y vivido en los mercados de acciones por parte de fondos de capital...blackrock lo hace ocnstantemente, y el iluminado de W. Buffet ni que contaros...


estad atentos, pero como les dejen las riendas sueltas, no dudo que las aprovecharán.



bmbnct dijo:


> Paketazo, donde ves que en 8100 hay 10000 btc en venta? En Bitstamp se ve claramente que el acumulado hasta 8100 son 840btc ahora mismo. Y en 8200 son 1166.



Newbium - Buy and Sell - Bitcoin (by @AltSheets)

No en 8100$, hablo de los exchangers, y la oferta visible.

Hace una hora había 10.100 ahora hay 22.600 y subiendo...parece quieren frenarla, a ver si pueden.

Un saludo


----------



## Claudius (17 Nov 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> También es interesante el aporte "subjectivo" referente a los dos pajaros Ver y Jihan...estos dos nombres asociados a una coin, no es que me den demasiado buen agüero.
> 
> Los veo como especuladores a pesar de que predican al viento como creyentes convencidos de lo que exponen...son unos comerciales cojonudos, de eso no hay duda.
> 
> ...



Dash, tiene el Dash Core, que son 'meros empleados' las competencias de un CEO se las traspasó Evan a Ryan, y Evan está de Jefe de operaciones tech. 

El poder de decisión del camino de Dash, lo tienen su DAO y su gobernanza del consenso con los MN.

No creo que existan contactos asociativos si creo que hallan tomado la misma estrategia que en Bitcoin:
a) Ver tomado posiciones en tokens baratos.
b) Jihah con el intento de monopolizar el ASIC en x11

Eso hace 1 año.

Pero la historia, es que hace 3 meses en el roadmap de Dash, eh voilá!
se focaliza el uso de MN, (del cual ya he hablado, tirar de hemeroteca) y se pasará a un tercer nivel la minería, reduciendo en un futuro la rentabilidad de minado. Siendo el hardware para operar MN de código abierto sin patentes.
(k.o. a monopolios hardware)

Esto se puede interpretar como una posible sutil contramedida ante el movimiento de los pájaros. (que efectivamente se quiere hacer en SIA) 




paketazo dijo:


> Y creo que aquí y ahora, estamos viendo un engaño monumental en los movimientos tanto de BTC como BCH, y pienso que quizá Dash pueda sufir algun daño colateral.



Dash, mientras salga fuera del crypto-especula-verso a trabajar para lo que nació proporcionando servicios la irá bien.

Hace unos días hubo un meeting en directo del Dash Core, y antes de fin de año se va a establecer a parte da la fundación para (I+D+I) una Inc. en Delawere 

¿y para que se va a establecer como compañía en Delaware?

Kaboom! 
Para que los fondos que se reparten hasta ahora de su tesorería para propuestas como subvenciones a fondo perdido puedan pasar a ser inversiones, con ROI a la comunidad. (reparto tipo airdrop en el futuro)

Así que si viene un personaje a pedir 1M de $ para montar un marketplace de cualquier cosa ofreciendo lo que quiera y jugársela a cara o cruz la aprobación de su proyecto, pueda marcar una diferencia pudiendo ofrecer a cambio un 10% de la empresa. Actualmente no se puede hacer esto.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (17 Nov 2017)

Ésta noche he vendido mis Ripple, les he sacado algo de pasta.Ahora no me decido a donde meterla, había pensado en Golem, si vuelve a bajar a 0,19 dólares o a Tenx que está muy baja tambien. Son dos monedas que han caído bastante pero no están abandonadas, por lo que creo que tienen mucho margen de subida. Qué pensáis?,cuál creéis que es mejor idea? O pensáis que puedo sacar mayor beneficio a otra?


----------



## Gurney (17 Nov 2017)

Alguien está tradeando con BCH?
Con los subeybajas se puede ganar mucho (perder también, ojo)


----------



## Boarding_87 (17 Nov 2017)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Ésta noche he vendido mis Ripple, les he sacado algo de pasta.Ahora no me decido a donde meterla, había pensado en Golem, si vuelve a bajar a 0,19 dólares o a Tenx que está muy baja tambien. Son dos monedas que han caído bastante pero no están abandonadas, por lo que creo que tienen mucho margen de subida. Qué pensáis?,cuál creéis que es mejor idea? O pensáis que puedo sacar mayor beneficio a otra?



Y por qué te decidistes a vender tus ripples?


----------



## paketazo (17 Nov 2017)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Ésta noche he vendido mis Ripple, les he sacado algo de pasta.



Pues no sé que decirte. XRP no tiene un concepto que me agrade, pero el potencial de revalorización para esta coin es interesante a unos meses vista.

Creo que se verá 1$ algún día...yo sacándole dinero, no hubiera vendido todo el lote, hubiera repartido.


Generalmente en inversiones de riesgo, siempre se aplica el mayor monto inversor al activo de menos riesgo dentro del riesgo; o sea:

A priori BTC debería ser menos volátil que por ejemplo IOTA, y esta menos volátil que por ejemplo PIVX dados los volúmenes y la oferta/demanda.


A mayor número de exchangers que listen una coin y esta tenga volúmen en ellos, reduces la volatilidad/riesgo.

XRP es poco volátil respecto a Golem por ejemplo, lo que podias hacer es por ejemplo mantener un 75% de XRP y comprar 25% Golem.

Ojo es una opinión, si el capital inversor es poco, la verdad que casi da igual donde te metas.

Suerte con tu decisión, cualquiera puede ser la buena a corto plazo, pero a largo creo que llegarán solo unas pocas...muy pocas.


----------



## traianus (17 Nov 2017)

Parece que se está montando otra patita hacia abajo del bitcoin, tecnicamente hablando, en el chart diario con macd, hay una divergencia con el precio, igual que al principio de septiembre. al loro. luego cuando esté mas abajo serà la hora de comprar, pero ahora, a lo mejor me equivoco, no parece muy atractiva la compra de btc.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (17 Nov 2017)

Boarding_87 dijo:


> Y por qué te decidistes a vender tus ripples?




No las veo tanto potencial de subida a medio plazo


----------



## Costa2439 (17 Nov 2017)

Buenas, que opináis de que Supernet (Los creadores de Komodo y otras cosas), tengan una cantidad más que importante de IOTA, no podrían hundir el precio cuando quisieran, además por una conversación que vi en su Slack no parece llevarse muy bien el desollador principal de IOTA y algunos devs de Supernet, en dicha conversación el dev de IOTA echaba en cara al dev de Supernet jl777, que no creara código de IOTA para ayudarles, este le respondía que supernet solo era un tenedor de IOTA y que no tenía por qué involucrarse. Esto me hace plantearme si algún día en Supernet se decide vender todos sus IOTA de golpe por cualquier motivo si no tirarían el precio...


----------



## paketazo (17 Nov 2017)

*Costa2439* no tengo pajolera idea de los tira y afloja que tendrán esos developers entre ellos, lo que sí te puedo asegurar es que si un holder tiene un % alto de una empresa, no será jamás tan est´´upido como para hundir la cotización.

En el peor de los casos irá soltando sin lavantar polvo poco a poco, e intentando siempre que la cotización sea alcista.

Nadie habla mal de sus hijas, sobre todo si todavía viven en casa y están solteras.

El único interés que puede tener un holder en hundir su cotización es poder ponerse corto y apalancado...lo que comentaba atrás con BTC y los ETF de proshares...los holders puden hundirla para multiplicar plusvalías y recomprar más BTC para perpetuar su control.

un saludo.


----------



## Costa2439 (17 Nov 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> *Costa2439* no tengo pajolera idea de los tira y afloja que tendrán esos developers entre ellos, lo que sí te puedo asegurar es que si un holder tiene un % alto de una empresa, no será jamás tan est´´upido como para hundir la cotización.
> 
> En el peor de los casos irá soltando sin lavantar polvo poco a poco, e intentando siempre que la cotización sea alcista.
> 
> ...



El tema es que esto no es un holder al uso, es como una empresa/fondo y IOTA es solo parte de sus activos, no pueden esconder sus actividades.

SuperNET - NAV calculation

No sé si esto esta actualizado, voy a intentar averiguar el % que posee

---------- Post added 17-nov-2017 at 13:54 ----------

Vale, "solo" es el 0.5% no seria tanto drama

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## NaRNia (17 Nov 2017)

Una cuestión. Estoy mirando el Bitcoin Gold (me la suda esta moneda, la verdad), pero he visto por ejemplo que en Hitbtc está a 147$ y por ejemplo en Binance está a 222$. Es casi un 50% más. Pq pasa esto?. No sería buena idea comprarlo en Hitbtc y despues pasar todo el saldo a Binance y venderlo allí, y beneficiarse de esa diferencia de precio?.
O se me escapa algo?. Me crujirían a comisiones y no harían rentable esta operación?.
A ver si alguien da su opinión!.


----------



## Costa2439 (17 Nov 2017)

NaRNia dijo:


> Una cuestión. Estoy mirando el Bitcoin Gold (me la suda esta moneda, la verdad), pero he visto por ejemplo que en Hitbtc está a 147$ y por ejemplo en Binance está a 222$. Es casi un 50% más. Pq pasa esto?. No sería buena idea comprarlo en Hitbtc y despues pasar todo el saldo a Binance y venderlo allí, y beneficiarse de esa diferencia de precio?.
> O se me escapa algo?. Me crujirían a comisiones y no harían rentable esta operación?.
> A ver si alguien da su opinión!.



Eso se llama arbitraje y supongo que no sera factible porque seran mercados con poca liquidez, de lo contrario ya hay robots haciéndolo


----------



## NaRNia (17 Nov 2017)

Costa2439 dijo:


> Eso se llama arbitraje y supongo que no sera factible porque seran mercados con poca liquidez, de lo contrario ya hay robots haciéndolo



En Hitbtc sí que hay mucho volumen. En Binance hay bastante menos (pone 597.000 en las ultimas 24 horas). En Binance si q esta bastante parado, pero estoy mirándolo y sí q se compra y se vende. Hay órdenes de compra esperando...


----------



## Gurney (17 Nov 2017)

CME Clearing Member To Regulator: Bitcoin Futures


----------



## paketazo (17 Nov 2017)

NaRNia dijo:


> En Hitbtc sí que hay mucho volumen. En Binance hay bastante menos (pone 597.000 en las ultimas 24 horas). En Binance si q esta bastante parado, pero estoy mirándolo y sí q se compra y se vende. Hay órdenes de compra esperando...



Intenta mover BTG para ver el tiempo que tarda en mandarlo de uno a otro exchanger, y si es posible...no sigo la moneda, pero cuando lo de BCH era imposible arbitrar, pues mover los tokens era más lento que la correspondencia en el siglo XVII.

Seimpre hay nichos que rellenar, y el arbitraje en monedas pequeñas es "rentable", pero lleva tiempo y las ganacias son pequeñas, lo hice durante unos días con una coin que cotizaba en Bittrex y yobit y salía a cuenta, pero era lento, y siempre con poca cantidad.



Gurney dijo:


> CME Clearing Member To Regulator: Bitcoin Futures



Creo firmemente que lo peor que le puede pasar a BTC & cia, es que estos HDLGP metan las zarpas e intenten indirectamente modificar los precios mediante intervenciones en el mercado de derivados y ETFs que pretenden lanzar.

Ojalá la comunidad se diera cuenta de algún modo y se pudiera frenar a estos elementos, pero evidentemente si quieren meter la zarpa, no es para ayudar a nadie, si no para "regular" y "joder" a todo el que no cumpla con sus reglas del juego.

Nunca me planteé desinvertir lo que tengo en este mundillo, pero sé como funcionan, y como se las juegan, y por primera vez me plantearía ir saliendo de esto, si finalmente se da luz verde a estos "chanchullos" regulados respaldados por un mercado "desregulado"



Un saludo


----------



## bmbnct (17 Nov 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Intenta mover BTG para ver el tiempo que tarda en mandarlo de uno a otro exchanger, y si es posible...no sigo la moneda, pero cuando lo de BCH era imposible arbitrar, pues mover los tokens era más lento que la correspondencia en el siglo XVII.
> 
> Seimpre hay nichos que rellenar, y el arbitraje en monedas pequeñas es "rentable", pero lleva tiempo y las ganacias son pequeñas, lo hice durante unos días con una coin que cotizaba en Bittrex y yobit y salía a cuenta, pero era lento, y siempre con poca cantidad.
> 
> ...



Paketazo, una pregunta, hay en el mercado de derivados un precedente que cumpla con las características de btc? Es decir, una commodity que se sepa el total de unidades que tiene? No les costará mucho más "regular" y "joder" a BTC que al oro y la plata por ejemplo? 
A mi tampoco me hace ninguna gracia estos productos la verdad, pero no creo que nadie pueda hacer nada para evitarlo.


----------



## paketazo (17 Nov 2017)

bmbnct dijo:


> Paketazo, una pregunta, hay en el mercado de derivados un precedente que cumpla con las características de btc? Es decir, una commodity que se sepa el total de unidades que tiene? No les costará mucho más "regular" y "joder" a BTC que al oro y la plata por ejemplo?
> A mi tampoco me hace ninguna gracia estos productos la verdad, pero no creo que nadie pueda hacer nada para evitarlo.



Mira, yo mismo con los conocimientos que tengo "nada del otro mundo", puedo joder a BTC o mantenerlo "hundido" durante mucho tiempo.

BTC aun que nos parezca muy caro, realmente no es nada para un gobierno como USA, o un fondo inversor del estilo de blackrock y muchos otros.

Si en el mercado hay por ejemplo un 25% del float de BTC (mercado=exchangers), pues quiere decir que el precio lo marca el 25% de los BTC, esto es sencillo de entender.

Bien, si una o unas manos fuertes controlan más de la mitad de ese 25% al tiempo que poseen fondos en cantidades "ilimitadas", no les resulta para nada complicado manipular el precio.

hay media docena de exchangers que mueven el grueso del volumen de BTC, solo con intervenir ahí, el resto se manipulan solos.

Los creadores de mercado se conocen todos, y entre ellos se reparten el pastel.

Yo tengo control sobre el 15%, por ejemplo, de la masa BTC, y hablo con una ballena que ponga ordenes por debajo del precio actual (un -10%), suelto a saco, y la bajo a eso -10%, la ballena que ha comprado ahora me dice "te toca poner la orden de compra un -10% por abajo"...y la bajamos un -20% entre ambos.

Si no se mete por medio un tercero...que generalmente cuando se mete no es lo suficientemente grande y sale trasquilado, los creadores de mercado pueden manipular el precio de un activo "estrecho" a placer.

Entremedias, los holders pequeños, pueden sacar provecho, vendiendo arriba y recomprando abajo...pero hay que ser muy fino, y estar al día de los movimientos. (como en casi cualquier mercado)


¿harán esto?

No lo sé, pero lo que si hemos visto ultimamente es un incremento del volumen de negociación en fiat, en el top 10, y eso puede ser bueno, o muy malo.

Si se da la orden desde arriba de "destruir" BTC (hablo de reprimir los precios o estancarlos), lo tienen a huevo, y si a mayores les abren las puertas de la negociación en corto...mucho más.

Si alguno me sigue desde hace años, siempre dije que dejé de trabajar con bolsa y derivados por que en una década vi como la manipulación de activos pasaba de ser "aceptable" a ser algo inexplicable. Y para mi, se hacía imposible valorar nada ni a nivel técnico ni fundamental...


Yo no puedo soportar perdidas grandes durante años...ellos sí...y mucho más si les hace falta.

El tema del oro es algo similar, pero con una diferencia, el oro se negocia en un mercado "único", los que lo crean, se van a tomar el café por la mañana y deciden a cuanto cotizará ese día, semana, mes...


En el caso de BTC, tengo la esperanza de que la gente entienda que no es un vehículo para especular, por que si logran que se convierta en eso, habrán ganado, y su finalidad ya no será la que se esperaba de este "salvador".

No quiero ser pájaro de mal agüero, sigo deseando que esto salga adelante, pues es el clavo ardiendo que nos queda a nuestra generación de poder dar un paso de titán.

Un saludo


----------



## Divad (17 Nov 2017)

Veo paketazo que estás visualizando la mano del amo hacer pirulas, siento que lo veas venir pero nunca han dejado de meterle mano al juego. Las compras/ventas sincronizadas en criptolandia cantan demasiado. 

En la anterior semana cambiaron el patrón; desde korea inflaron BCH mientras también subía ETC para despistar y por último acabaron en DASH.

La subida de NEO y GAS
Onchain's Blockchain Project Launch + NEO Ecosystem Sharing Session | Onchain (Nueva York, NY) | Meetup

Ninguna crypto se saldrá del guión y solo sube o baja si les sale de las pelotas. Ripple se hace pajas con american express y sube una mierda cuando debería de ser importante...

Usarán Bitcoin para desplumar a la gente y ante tanta sangría el dinero se moverá a ETH, DASH,... las grandes que tienen caras detrás y han estado haciendo show para promocionar la crypto.

Cabe decir que de las corridas que hagan en Bitcoin se puede sacar buenas tajadas si uno es avispado.

Es más fácil intentar ponerse en la piel de ellos y ponerte en plan cabrón o juguetón para adelantarte a su siguiente movimiento.

Solo hay que ver como las van soltando para hacerte una idea de como funciona la realidad que compartimos todos en la que cada uno es cocreador en su camino 

```
http://gnula.nu/sci-fi/ver-hirune-hime-shiranai-watashi-no-monogatari-2017-online/
```


----------



## tixel (18 Nov 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Intenta mover BTG para ver el tiempo que tarda en mandarlo de uno a otro exchanger, y si es posible...no sigo la moneda, pero cuando lo de BCH era imposible arbitrar, pues mover los tokens era más lento que la correspondencia en el siglo XVII.
> 
> Seimpre hay nichos que rellenar, y el arbitraje en monedas pequeñas es "rentable", pero lleva tiempo y las ganacias son pequeñas, lo hice durante unos días con una coin que cotizaba en Bittrex y yobit y salía a cuenta, pero era lento, y siempre con poca cantidad.
> 
> ...



La comunidad ya se lo cuenta y por eso hay bth.


----------



## paketazo (18 Nov 2017)

El Hash de Dash ha sibido un 30% en 5 días...suma y sigue.

Dash Hashrate chart

Esos mineros nuevos que comentabais más atrás deben de ser la ostia de potentes una vez adaptados al algoritmo de esta coin.

Por cierto, el volumen de USDT es el tercero ya en coinmarketcap...¡malditos bastardos!

Un saludo


----------



## Claudius (18 Nov 2017)

Parity Team Was Aware of Multisig Bug but Postponed Implementing Fix

Bueno, con la 'quema' yo ya doy por perdidos medio millón de eth, que eso más temprano que tarde, se tiene que notar en la cotización, que sigue en fase de acumulación.. RIP los afectados.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (18 Nov 2017)

Bueno pues después de estar muy parada la cosa de las Icos, me refiero a las de calidad no a las guarrerías que nos intentan colar, ahora vienen 3 importantes casi de golpe. 
Bankera 
Coinvest 
Etherecash
Os parece que las 3 tienen tanto futuro como dicen?
Aquí dejo los enlaces de cada una:

Coinvest
Just a moment...
Etherecash: The #1 Best ICO of 2017 - Join Now, Ethereum based Cryptocurrency .


----------



## p_pin (18 Nov 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Creo firmemente que lo peor que le puede pasar a *BTC & cia, es que estos HDLGP metan las zarpas e intenten indirectamente modificar los precios mediante intervenciones en el mercado de derivados y ETFs que pretenden lanzar.*
> 
> Ojalá la comunidad se diera cuenta de algún modo y se pudiera frenar a estos elementos, pero evidentemente si quieren meter la zarpa, no es para ayudar a nadie, si no para "regular" y "joder" a todo el que no cumpla con sus reglas del juego.
> 
> *Nunca me planteé desinvertir lo que tengo en este mundillo, pero sé como funcionan, y como se las juegan, y por primera vez me plantearía ir saliendo de esto*, si finalmente se da luz verde a estos "chanchullos" regulados respaldados por un mercado "desregulado"






paketazo dijo:


> BTC aun que nos parezca muy caro, realmente no es nada para un gobierno como USA, o un fondo inversor del estilo de blackrock y muchos otros.
> 
> Si en el mercado hay por ejemplo un 25% del float de BTC (mercado=exchangers), pues quiere decir que el precio lo marca el 25% de los BTC, esto es sencillo de entender.
> 
> ...



Dos buenos comentarios paketazo

Estoy de acuerdo en que los grandes fondos, o contratos de futuros no tienen por que ser una buena noticia, si no más bien lo contrario

La cuestión es que no se puede evitar, no es algo que "bitcoin", ni su comunidad, o la de otras criptomonedas pueda elegir, ni rechazar...

También dije hace meses por el foro, que el momento en que yo saldría de BTC (en extensión de este mundillo, que también tengo alts), era el momento en que entrarán los contratos de futuros o cfd´s. Desde ahora voy a estar alerta desde luego

Veo que tú también has "tradeado" y "sufrido" como se las gastan (yo sigo pero no "intradía"). Y aunque en BTC lo tienen ligeramente más difícil, veremos como se llevan a cabo, si realmente esos contratos son como dicen que serán, es decir, en teoría, el precio que tendrán como referencia será el de los exchanges... y no al revés... que esa si sería ya el peor de los casos


----------



## Carlos T. (18 Nov 2017)

*El precio del bitcoin bajó de los 6000 $ para luego alcanzar los 8000 $*

El precio del bitcoin rompió durante la segunda semana de noviembre su suelo y se situó por debajo de los 6000 $. No han sido buenos días para muchos de los que apostaron por una subida abrupta del bitcoin este mes. En cuanto a las opiniones sobre este bajón, los detractores del sistema blockchain aprovechan para argumentar que la “burbuja de criptomonedas” está a punto de estallar. Sin embargo, muchos analistas a nivel mundial mantienen sus predicciones sobre el precio que terminará alcanzando antes de 2018.


Es difícil realizar una predicción si nos fijamos en la gráfica 2017 para el bitcoin. Posiblemente nadie en el mundo se atrevía a decir que la criptomoneda se elevaría por encima de los 5000 $. Hoy, miles de inversores están preocupados por la volatilidad de las últimas semanas haciendo que su precio bajara de los 6000 $ para luego alcanzar los 8000 $ ¿Quién puede atreverse entonces a determinar un precio exacto?

Continuar leyendo...


----------



## Claudius (18 Nov 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Y aunque en BTC lo tienen ligeramente más difícil, veremos como se llevan a cabo, si realmente esos contratos son como dicen que serán, es decir, en teoría, el precio que tendrán como referencia será el de los exchanges... y no al revés... que esa si sería ya el peor de los casos



Es que no te extrañe, que alguien ponga un cheque encima de la mesa de algún exchange grande o una OPA si Bitfinex estuviera tocado y a punto de ser hundido, para así ya manejar el cotarro (yo lo haría), y sino llegar a tener una participación, para enterarme de las tendencias.

Yo ahora mismo con las hipótesis (no descabelladas) que giran en torno a Bitfinex+tether si fuera un fondo de inversión me hacía con la gallina de los huevos.


----------



## tio_argyle (18 Nov 2017)

Sobre el USDT:
The Bitfinex Dilemma: Blow up now, or try a Hail-Mary to retain in business.

Mucho ojo con ésto... da miedo de pensar que estén haciendo de verdad lo que cuentan aquí.

Edit: VAle, veo que ya estáis comentando algo antes...


----------



## p_pin (19 Nov 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Ando mirando apuntes por ahí sobre el criptomundo, y ando intentando entender al criptotulipán de Clapham.
> 
> Observo que se va a hacer frecuente lo de hacer hard fork, para pillar dividendos guapos; los del fíat lo hacían de la nada ( crear dinero) y estos lo hacen duplicando la nada..., es innovador, pero a mi me parece u déjà vu...
> 
> ...



La mayoría de los robos de criptomonedas, más que un problema de la propia coin en sí, suelen ser errores o "poca/falta de precaución" del usuario
Es como acusar al banco central europeo de que un tipo te atraque y te quite 20 euros... 

Sobre los forks, si bien el Bcash fue un precedente en la dirección que comentas, y en estas fechas tenían preparado otro (el B2X)... para el cual los usuarios se habían preparado para obtener ese "dividendo", al final no se llevo a cabo, es decir una decepción, que en mi opinión ha paralizado al menos durante un tiempo que existan más forks... 

Si añadimos que hubo otro fork "menor" de BTC Gold... que tiene muy poco apoyo, además de problemas técnicos en sus inicios Bitcoin Gold (BTG) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap cotiza apenas a un 2% del valor de BTC, muchos usuarios no se molestarán en "reclarmarlos" (el trámite que supone, y su riesgo, por ese "dividendo")

---------- Post added 19-nov-2017 at 11:52 ----------




Claudius dijo:


> Es que no te extrañe, que alguien ponga un cheque encima de la mesa de algún exchange grande o una OPA si Bitfinex estuviera tocado y a punto de ser hundido, para así ya manejar el cotarro (yo lo haría), y sino llegar a tener una participación, para enterarme de las tendencias.
> 
> Yo ahora mismo con las hipótesis (no descabelladas) que giran en torno a Bitfinex+tether si fuera un fondo de inversión me hacía con la gallina de los huevos.



De momento los exchange que se tendrán como referencia sí tienen negociación en FIAT, bitfinex no está entre ellos


----------



## davitin (19 Nov 2017)

Como veis eth?


----------



## p_pin (19 Nov 2017)

Pues eth, a corto plazo si cierra por encima de 370 en el día de hoy, tiene buena pinta


----------



## davitin (19 Nov 2017)

Bueno bueno, eth progresando adecuadamente, pero habiendo el proyecto que hay detras, a dia de hoy deberia estar por encima de los 700 pavos, que era la marcha que llevaba el verano pasado.

Negrofuturo, creo que has acabado inviertiendo en eth, no?


----------



## p_pin (19 Nov 2017)

Para los que creen que los usdT (tether) sólo afecta a btc:

Captura de este momento de volumen en usdT en bittrex:


----------



## davitin (19 Nov 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Hola Davi, tengo algo en ETH(menos de 500.000 pavos), aunque empecé pillando BTC..Primer error cambiarlos a ETH. El Coloso es BTC.



Hombre, algo llevaras ya ganado con eth, pero lo gordo estaba en btc, como siempre.

Crees que las inversiones a largo plazo aun tienen sentido o el top 10 y en especial btc se va a tragar toda la pasta de criptoland a la larga?

Tengo pasta invertida a largo plazo en Sonm (computacion distribuida) y Civic (identificacion digital de personas), pero parece que toda la pasta va para los tops.


----------



## paketazo (19 Nov 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Davi, pilla 4-5 ETH, para que te paguen las comidas de la semana que viene...
> 
> Están arrancando su intento de derrocar el régimen... si no lo consiguen al puto pozo; si lo consiguen, te pagan un mes de menús del día... siempre que sean sencillitos.
> Tic tac...



Lo que no me termina de gustar es el enorme volumen que mueve estos días para tan paupérrima subida.

Busco explicación y si de verdad va a subir próximamente "que yo también lo creo", me da en la nariz que esá siendo reprimida por algún motivo.

Junto con XRP es de las que menos ha ganado del top 10 en el último mes, y es muy raro que no se repartan todas de un modo similar las ganancias.

Me recuerda una etapa allá por los 7$ hace ya tiempo dónde todas las del top salieron arriba muy fuerte, y ETH tenía un muro vendedor en los exchangers "principalmente en polo por aquel entonces" de 500K a la venta.

La tuvieron frenada de modo artificial casi un mes, y dea hí luego surgió la gran salida en pocos meses hasta más de 300$.

Ahora evidentemente esto ha madurado mucho y no volverá a suceder, sin embargo el modo acumulación/distribución siempre sigue mismos patrones.

¿están acumulando?

Pues si pensamos en mercados alcistas, sí, las manos fuertes acumulan...pero todo tienen un principio y un fin.

Yo apostaría por salida arriba como dije cuando andaba por 300$, pero esto que ha hecho, me sabe a poco, y más comparado con BTC con el que ha perdido mucho terreno.

Un saludo


----------



## jorgitonew (20 Nov 2017)

negrofuturo es tu mayor sueño a día de hoy que eth suba???


----------



## Divad (20 Nov 2017)

jorgitonew dijo:


> negrofuturo es tu mayor sueño a día de hoy que eth suba???



Pasando por las manos de unos leoneses... casi que diría que le da lo mismo que suba o baje. 

Para que se haga realidad tu sueño hay que reconocer que está todo manipulado, después todo vendrá rodado :rolleye:


----------



## tixel (20 Nov 2017)

Tengo una pregunta a ver a alguién se le ocurre algo. Hay una dirección de bitcoin cash que es la que tiene más. Ya va por 340 millones de dolares. Lleva acumulando desde finales de Septiembre en que tenía 0 hasta los casi 300.000 que hay ahora.
Casi compra en cada bloque y tiene más de 28000 entradas y 0 salidas, por lo que parece que no es ningún exchange.
¿Que puede significar? A mi aparentemente me suena a un insider/ballena que sabe que bch se va a ir a las nubes y el tio acumula como si no hubiese mañana. Pueden ser los exchanges chinos que decían que vendían los btc y compraban bch.
¿Que pensaís?


----------



## Carlos T. (20 Nov 2017)

*La tendencia colaborativa entre criptodivisas*

Habrá más colaboración que competencia en el nuevo y valiente mundo de las criptomonedas.

Los humanos tienden a simplificar, pensar en todo o nada. Esta tendencia se manifestó en el espacio criptográfico en forma de tribalismo; Ethereum vencerá a Bitcoin, Lisk es el asesino de Ethereum, Monero es muy superior a Zcash.

Sin embargo, este enfoque de nosotros vs. ellos es antitético a una de las tendencias más dominantes en la criptografía, a saber, la proliferación colaborativa. El lanzamiento constante de nuevos proyectos y start-ups de tokens diseñados, directa o indirectamente, para ayudar a otros proyectos a ver una mayor funcionalidad y eficiencia.

Continuar leyendo...


----------



## paketazo (20 Nov 2017)

BTC rompe 8100 con claridad, predicción de *Negro Futuro *correcta.

El que quiera BTC va a tener que correr tras el precio. Enhorabuena a los holders.

Un saludo


----------



## Divad (20 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Tengo una pregunta a ver a alguién se le ocurre algo. Hay una dirección de bitcoin cash que es la que tiene más. Ya va por 340 millones de dolares. Lleva acumulando desde finales de Septiembre en que tenía 0 hasta los casi 300.000 que hay ahora.
> Casi compra en cada bloque y tiene más de 28000 entradas y 0 salidas, por lo que parece que no es ningún exchange.
> ¿Que puede significar? A mi aparentemente me suena a un insider/ballena que sabe que bch se va a ir a las nubes y el tio acumula como si no hubiese mañana. Pueden ser los exchanges chinos que decían que vendían los btc y compraban bch.
> ¿Que pensaís?



La ventaja de tener una ballena a la vista es que al primer movimiento que haga tienes que vender y si quieres aprovechas en comprar con las siguientes ofertas.

Lo normal de las ballenas (bots) es que existan miles de cuentas con cantidades 'normales' para pasar desapercibidos y así suben y bajan el valor de la crypto.



Negrofuturo dijo:


> Aún no es claro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los leoneses juegan con ICO también? Para quienes van en modo plan de pensiones les puede ir bien, últimamente me decanto más por comprar barato y vender caro. Ahora juego en 3 división, cryptos que se inician en el mercado (etherdelta).


----------



## davitin (20 Nov 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Sí, están en ICO.
> 
> Eurocoin será un token en un par de meses.
> 
> ...



No son lo mismo? Las monedas son una suerte de acciones, en cierta forma.


----------



## Claudius (20 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Tengo una pregunta a ver a alguién se le ocurre algo. Hay una dirección de bitcoin cash que es la que tiene más. Ya va por 340 millones de dolares. Lleva acumulando desde finales de Septiembre en que tenía 0 hasta los casi 300.000 que hay ahora.
> Casi compra en cada bloque y tiene más de 28000 entradas y 0 salidas, por lo que parece que no es ningún exchange.
> ¿Que puede significar? A mi aparentemente me suena a un insider/ballena que sabe que bch se va a ir a las nubes y el tio acumula como si no hubiese mañana. Pueden ser los exchanges chinos que decían que vendían los btc y compraban bch.
> ¿Que pensaís?



Qué es de Jihan/Ver y dónde dices comprar, a lo mejor es heradado de btc + minado actual.

Irse a las nubes no se.., pero que tienen un plan a, b y c, para controlar el sector, ya canta. Pero tanto ellos como otros grupos.

Es el oeste, y el que tiene la mejor munición, y las pistolas más rápidas tiene las de ganar.

---------- Post added 20-nov-2017 at 17:11 ----------




Negrofuturo dijo:


> Sí, están en ICO.
> 
> Eurocoin será un token en un par de meses.
> 
> ...



Mira a ver dónde te metes, que yo con mis amigos no me gusta hacer negocios.., ya que no saben distinguir la amistad de lo jeta/cara-dura.

Ya me dirás que es 'lo disruptivo' de la nueva moneda europea que van a hacer 'unos de León' respecto a las coin chinas que por especulación, las suben y las bajan las ballenas de ojos rasgados por eso del efecto 'hormiga'.

Eso si, un pelotín para sus máximos accionistas puede ser, pero la legislación para las ICO en el reino de hispania aún no se ha pronunciado, ya que como NPI del gobierno, se esperarán a ver que dicen los listos de la UE. Para adoptar la directiva.

De momento, desde el tipical hispanis al hispanis is diferent:

EUROCOIN®

Desde el diseño del site, al FAQ 

Lo único interesante, es lo de:
I_mplantación Plataforma COMPRA y VENTA de BTC y ETH sin comisiones para nuestros clientes dentro de los Wallets de Eurocoin_
(a costa de sacrificar datos personales por las kyc-aml)
Aunque seguramente sea con un buen spread implícito sobre precios de mercado para que la gente se piense que es free, es una técnica esa 'barriobajera', si te calzan el 1,5% pues que lo digan, y si es gratis, que se cojan el precio oficial de algún índice de los que hay.

Y el paper: https://backoffice.eurocoinbroker.com/descargas/FACTORIA-ONLINE-Beneficios.pdf



Te dejo que se lo copy&pastees (la consultoría-minireview is free) por los homenajes que me he dado de sus paisanos que hacen buenos productos alimentarios.


----------



## Divad (20 Nov 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Sí, están en ICO.
> 
> Eurocoin será un token en un par de meses.
> 
> ...



No quiero ser cenizo pero:

IBEX35

Cargos y administradores de EUROCOIN BROKER SA A24699704

Capo visible
Herminio Fernandez de Blas Facebook

Orgulloso por tener un párrafo 8::fiufiu:


> «Es algo que se mueve para hacer pagos en todo el mundo, y al ser una moneda discreta, que no deja huella la puede mover muchp en transacciones muy rápidas», señaló Fernández. ¿Pero qué quiere decir discreta, se usa para actividades ilegales? «Creo que más bien sirve para facilitar las cosas, tampoco es sencillo convertirlo en dinero de circulación así que no es práctico para el blanqueo», señaló Fernández, quien aseguró que a largo plazo servirá para luchar mejor contra la corrupción «porque todo el mundo puede ver los movimientos de esa moneda».



Asturias se apunta a la minería del bitcoin

Su mujer en la sombra
Maria Luisa De La Fuente Martinez | Facebook

Familia y 'amigos' PePeros... 

Eso sí, que cada uno haga con su dinero lo que le salga de las pelotas :

Si me regalan 6000€ aguanto una semana haciendo el paripé en eurocoin y después me lo llevo todo a otra crypto. (wallet PERSONAL) :XX:


----------



## davitin (20 Nov 2017)

Bitcoin a 8300 pavazos...que depresion, debimos invertir todos como cabrones en bitcoin cuando estaba a mil pavos y aun podiamos...

En fin.


----------



## Divad (20 Nov 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Bitcoin a 8300 pavazos...que depresion, debimos invertir todos como cabrones en bitcoin cuando estaba a mil pavos y aun podiamos...
> 
> En fin.



A todos nos gustaría saber la secuencia de subidas de cada crypto. 

Lo positivo es que la mayoría acaban subiendo :rolleye:


----------



## davitin (20 Nov 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> 2 de enero 2017 - 1019 euros bitcoin...
> 
> eth 8,36
> ltc 4,35
> ...



Ok.

Mas depresion aun, de varias opciones, no me subi a ninguna a tiempo.

:


----------



## tixel (20 Nov 2017)

Pues entonces descartamos la cuenta de bch como de exchange porque por lo que decis las de bots suelen estar repartidas y además es que esta tiene 0 outputs.
19hZx234vNtLazfx5J2bxHsiWEmeYE8a7k - Bitcoin Cash address
Y sigue metiendo. Para mí bch va a estallar y ya veremos si no le vuelven a hacer la jugada a btc esta semana con el cambio de hashrate de btc. Algunos dicen que el halvening este todavía esta en la mesa y que lo de hace 1 semana fue "de prueba".
Por mucho que suba btc no me fio un pelo. Entre los tether, el flippening y los futuros estaría con los webos de corbata y por eso los vendi todos por los 6000€.
¿Sacarán los futuros de bch en vez de btc y es cme la que está pillando?:8:
¿Serán los mineros chinos que minaban btc para subir la dificultad y compraban bch como ellos mismos dijeron y saben q van a joder vivo a btc cambiandoles el hashrate y ejecutando el flippennig?
¿Será por eso que salen voces diciendo que en 6 meses solo habrá un bitcoin y será bch?


----------



## Divad (20 Nov 2017)

Melon(u)Port as a KYC/AML Participation module to investors in Melon funds

Al final todos nos daremos un paseo por Suiza


----------



## hoppe (20 Nov 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Ok.
> 
> Mas depresion aun, de varias opciones, no me subi a ninguna a tiempo.
> 
> :



Bueno... Piensa en las que estás subido ahora, y en la cantidad de peña que tiene que subir y aún no lo ha hecho


----------



## Divad (20 Nov 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Ok.
> 
> Mas depresion aun, de varias opciones, no me subi a ninguna a tiempo.
> 
> :



Vaya putada, creía que te habías llevado un trozo del pastel de ETH. 

La subida de ETH y ripple es lenta, de ahí puedes llevarte algo ETH se igualará a DASH (van a la par). Neo cuando comience a sacar ICOs dará el salto hasta los $300-$400.

Criptolandia crecerá hasta que sea absurdo comprar fichas para cualquier SER que venga de pasarse la vida remando en el FIAT. Lo mismo sucede si quieres comprar acciones de Google, Microsoft,... ahora es una gilipollez y más cuando hagan el cambio de FIAT a CRYPTO. 

Ahora tenemos la oportunidad de comprar cryptos baratas 



tixel dijo:


> Pues entonces descartamos la cuenta de bch como de exchange porque por lo que decis las de bots suelen estar repartidas y además es que esta tiene 0 outputs.
> 19hZx234vNtLazfx5J2bxHsiWEmeYE8a7k - Bitcoin Cash address
> Y sigue metiendo. Para mí bch va a estallar y ya veremos si no le vuelven a hacer la jugada esta semana con el cambio de hashrate de btc. Algunos dicen que el halvening este todavía esta en la mesa y que lo de hace 1 semana fue "de prueba".
> Por mucho que suba btc no me fio un pelo. Entre los tether, el flippening y los futuros estaría con los webos de corbata y por eso los vendi todos por los 6000€.
> ...



Las 3 primeras cuentas acumulan mucho dinero. Si se mueven es porque van a vender = bajan el valor. Si te cuelas antes puedes sacarle tajada comprando barato después.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (20 Nov 2017)

Hshare ha bajado entre ayer y hoy. Comprando antes de que meta otro de sus arreones hacia arriba. 3,2,1,buyyyy


----------



## paketazo (20 Nov 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Pues no sigas el histórico a lo largo del 16 porque entonces ya agarras una soga :XX:
> 
> El 2 de enero del 16 un eth costaba... 0.93 ... Esto sí es depresión y no lo de bitcoin... :rolleye:
> 
> ...



No me lo recuerdes...yo en su dia tuve 10k eth. Pero no me atrajo nunca el proyecto y solté todo con un 15% de beneficio.

Tuve 30k factom...5000 ltc...950 dash...

Yo si me tenía que haber colgado...pero bueno...con algo me quedé...así que nunca se sabe a dónde pueda ir esto.

Quizá en un año dash a 2000 eth a 1500 ltc a 300...

Así que tened algo claro. Quién no arriesga algo, no gana nada.

Un saludo


----------



## VictorW (20 Nov 2017)

Paketazo, tienes Iotas??
Puede ser el siguiente pelotazo...


----------



## paketazo (20 Nov 2017)

VictorW dijo:


> Paketazo, tienes Iotas??
> Puede ser el siguiente pelotazo...



No tengo ni una... No entiendo ni jota del funcionamiento de IOTA...lo que no quita que se vaya muy alto.

Lo que si pienso es que salió a cotizar bastante arriba lo que podría dejar menos margen del que dejaron las que os puse antes en su día. (me refiero a hacer un 100X)...de momento va de cine en cuanto a cotización.

Suerte con ellas.


Un saludo

edito: Igual tu puedes aclararme una pequeña duda sobre IOTA:

Las monedas están todas minadas, 

¿cómo se pretende dar una distribución uniforme a ese monto?

¿mediante la ICO?

¿Supongo mal si intuyo que hay muchas monedas en muy pocas manos?


----------



## Claudius (20 Nov 2017)




----------



## paketazo (20 Nov 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Esto va un poco lento, pero tiene un buen mapa.



Rescato este gráfico de *Negro Futuro*...que tiene pinta de todo, menos negro para ETH.

El tipo está acertando bastante últimamente...algo que por otra parte me jode, pues es lateral bajista en oro :: ... pero si acierta todas las demás, a mi me vale.

Un saludo y buenas noches.


----------



## Divad (20 Nov 2017)

Lo he sacado de twitter, se dedican a traducir... pero igual también indican el camino que seguirá Cataluña 

Iniciació al software de NEM i al seu sistema de mineria

Delegated Harvesting | RTFM Documentation

Alguien tiene los 10,000 NEM y le está rentando los 1000 extra diario?


----------



## jorgitonew (21 Nov 2017)

qué novedades hay de pivx?? sabéis algo los que leis su slack??


----------



## michinato (21 Nov 2017)

jorgitonew dijo:


> qué novedades hay de pivx?? sabéis algo los que leis su slack??



No leo su slack, pero a un montón de gente se nos quedó parado el nodo en el bloque 907999 y no había manera de que pasase de ahí. 

Sacaron una actualización sin avisar que a la mayoría tampoco nos resolvía el problema y al final la solución para muchos ha sido descargarte la blockchain pasado ese bloque (lo cual no me hace mucha gracia).


Para una moneda que debía ser cómoda (al menos mi idea era dejarla haciendo staking y olvidarme), la verdad es que está dando demasiado trabajo y problemas, y a consecuencia de esos problemas la cotización no hay manera de que recupere. 

Lo peor es que le sigo viendo potencial, pero claro, hay otros proyectos que tienen mucho potencial, y que actualmente ya están dando rendimientos increíbles con menos quebraderos de cabeza.


Por mi parte seguiré, tampoco es que tenga mucho.


----------



## jashita (21 Nov 2017)

Tether hackeado: Tether
Pero tranquilos que gracias a la magia fraccionaria van a emitir 30M más y no se va a notar.


----------



## paketazo (21 Nov 2017)

BCH o Dash?


Why Bitcoin Cash When You Can Dash? | Gold Stock Bull

Un saludo y buen día...y cuidado con USDT, ya habeis visto.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (21 Nov 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Rescato este gráfico de *Negro Futuro*...que tiene pinta de todo, menos negro para ETH.
> 
> El tipo está acertando bastante últimamente...algo que por otra parte me jode, pues es lateral bajista en oro :: ... pero si acierta todas las demás, a mi me vale.
> 
> Un saludo y buenas noches.



Ethereum a 24000 dólares en enero, claro claro :: guardo para que os comáis un owned (uno más en el caso de NF) o para aclamaros como visionarios. Si sucede así yo seré el primero en celebrarlo.


----------



## paketazo (21 Nov 2017)

Profesor Falken dijo:


> Ethereum a 24000 dólares en enero, claro claro :: guardo para que os comáis un owned (uno más en el caso de NF) o para aclamaros como visionarios. Si sucede así yo seré el primero en celebrarlo.



Joer no te pases...que ya lo traje yo de nuevo a la palestra para contrarrestar el lateral bajista que ve en el oro.

Si ETH se pone no a 24K, si no a 800$ en esas fechas, compro una docena de cohetes y los lanzaría de todos modos en su honor. 

Buen día.


----------



## vpsn (21 Nov 2017)

Maldita sea el dia que solo compre 10 ethers... con 50 euros.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (21 Nov 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Joer no te pases...que ya lo traje yo de nuevo a la palestra para contrarrestar el lateral bajista que ve en el oro.
> 
> Si ETH se pone no a 24K, si no a 800$ en esas fechas, compro una docena de cohetes y los lanzaría de todos modos en su honor.
> 
> Buen día.



Si alguien prevé que algo se va a poner a 24000 y se pone a 800 está cometiendo un error de -3000%. Vamos, esa persona demostraría que no tiene ni puta idea de nada. Con todo, los 800 a mí también me valen.


----------



## davitin (21 Nov 2017)

Lo interesante tambien seria pillar una buena subida de btc cash, ...esta ahi aguantando su valor, lo van a pumpear si o si, la cuestion es cuando...le metes 10.000 eurillos, lo pumpean hasta 2000 o mas como la ultima vez y te sacas otros 10k para seguir invirtiendo.

Si, cuento de la lechera y tal.


----------



## Claudius (21 Nov 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> No me lo recuerdes...yo en su dia tuve 10k eth. Pero no me atrajo nunca el proyecto y solté todo con un 15% de beneficio.
> 
> Tuve 30k factom...5000 ltc...950 dash...
> 
> ...



Pues imagínate haber minado darkcoin (dash).., con la premisa de que era en la época la que había para satisfacer las necesidades de la dark.

Lo bueno, es que un % cambié por ETH en ICO y post-ico hasta el DAO, dónde vendí, para recomprar más tarde.

El asunto es que si se ven muchos proyectos que a un problema dan una solución, es difícil estar en todos y hay que tomar decisiones.

Y como purga de esa decisión, me tenéis de Pepito grillo flagelándos con ella.)

Dash va a ser la primera blue-chip en llegar a 1000$ en 2018 antes que eth.
El supply no engaña.
Y sin tener el foco, así que cuando le pongan el foco..

Twitter


----------



## p_pin (21 Nov 2017)

michinato dijo:


> No leo su slack, pero a un montón de gente se nos quedó parado el nodo en el bloque 907999 y no había manera de que pasase de ahí.
> 
> Sacaron una actualización sin avisar que a la mayoría tampoco nos resolvía el problema y al final la solución para muchos ha sido descargarte la blockchain pasado ese bloque (lo cual no me hace mucha gracia).
> 
> ...



Coincido plenamente

También me paso lo del bloque ese, fui a informarme y tuve la suerte de que a mi si me funciona esa wallet. Desde el inicio de las zpiv y la ofuscación es un problema tras otro, pero bueno, de momento yo lo tengo al día, y stakeando...

Por otro lado el wallet consume muchos recurso no? te pasa también?
Y en relación al "stake" sabes cuánto tiempo al día debe estar stakeando para recibir recompensa? es decir si lo tuviera puesto sólo por la noches, sería suficiente? o tiene que estar "indefinidamente"?

Edito y añado: la actualización que a mi sí me funciona es la 3,0,5,1 OJO que en el link de descarga no pone el .1 final sólo: 3.0.5 pero es otra (yo me fije en el tamaño del archivo es ligeramente diferente)


----------



## paketazo (21 Nov 2017)

*Claudius* en mi vida tuve dos oportunidades de hacerme millonario por méritos propios:

1 En la burbuja .com

2 En la burbuja inmobiliaria

Saque al final lo que pude...nada del otro mundo para las horas que dediqué.

Ahora esto me lo tomo medio en coña...miro atrás y pienso:

Podia tener al cambio 3 o 4 millones de $...y me río. Me da bastante igual...a nadie le amarga un dulce, pero como apenas le he dedicado ganas y tiempo, para mi es como un hobie... Como el que colecciona sellos y un dia se da cuenta que uno vale millones.

Pues yo, y creo que muchos por aqui igual...si sale bien...pues cojonudo...si sale mal...pues ROI hecho y mucho aprendido.

Creo que con los años veo que cuanto más persigues algo más se aleja, por eso en parte, ya no persigo casi nada en esta vida.

Un saludo y suerte...y tiempo


----------



## jashita (21 Nov 2017)

Sabeis algo de Juli? Me preocupa que halla apostado demasiado por PIVX.
Si perdemos la salud en esto me temo que no se podrá recuperar con dinero.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (21 Nov 2017)

Cuánto suele tardar una transacción de waves? Hace 4 horas que los envié desde el wallet a Tidex y aún no han llegado. He comprobado la dirección y es correcta.


----------



## Claudius (21 Nov 2017)

jashita dijo:


> Sabeis algo de Juli? Me preocupa que halla apostado demasiado por PIVX.
> Si perdemos la salud en esto me temo que no se podrá recuperar con dinero.



Ya lo dejé caer..., os vino el clapki a comer la oreja..


----------



## davitin (21 Nov 2017)

Yo lo que veia de pivx es que habian varios foreros dando la matraca constantemente, evidentemente por que tenian intereses personales en subir el precio y vender cuanto antes.

Fijaos que es muy facil subir o bajar el precio de una moneda momentaneamente, solo hacen falta el suficiente numero de compra-ventas para ir tirando o subiendo la cotizacion, si convencian a 100 o 200 foreros (o menos, depende de lo que comprase-vendiese cada uno) el mismo dia para comprar pivx entonces podian hacer subir la cotizacion aunque fuese un rato, suficiente para vender lo suyo y escapar sin perdidas o incluso con beneficio.

Una cosa es que se meta gente en el foro a comentar o a darse apoyo, otra es creer en el "buen samaritano" y tal.


----------



## jashita (21 Nov 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Yo lo que veia de pivx es que habian varios foreros dando la matraca constantemente, evidentemente por que tenian intereses personales en subir el precio y vender cuanto antes.
> 
> Fijaos que es muy facil subir o bajar el precio de una moneda momentaneamente, solo hacen falta el suficiente numero de compra-ventas para ir tirando o subiendo la cotizacion, si convencian a 100 o 200 foreros (o menos, depende de lo que comprase-vendiese cada uno) el mismo dia para comprar pivx entonces podian hacer subir la cotizacion aunque fuese un rato, suficiente para vender lo suyo y escapar sin perdidas o incluso con beneficio.
> 
> Una cosa es que se meta gente en el foro a comentar o a darse apoyo, otra es creer en el "buen samaritano" y tal.



Juli era sincero en sus opiniones, eso te lo aseguro. Aparte, claro está , tenía intereses económicos en que el proyecto fuera bien. Intereses como los que tenemos todos en los proyectos en los que hemos volcado nuestro tiempo, aunque al final acabas cogiéndoles cariño, te vuelcas más y al final acabas asumiendo más riesgo del que tenías pensado coger en un principio.
No digo que este sea el caso, y si lo fuese lo más que deseo es que no le pase factura en la salud, que lo mayor que halla perdido halla sido tiempo.
Hay muchos actores jugando con nosotros y aunque sea difícil hemos de poner límites en cuanto a lo que estamos dispuestos a apostar.

A lo que iba, que Juli tiene capacidad más que suficiente para recuperar tiempo y dinero, y desde aquí le doy mi apoyo en lo que este en mi mano.


----------



## Divad (21 Nov 2017)

Pivx es como Monaco, te cagas en su puta madre porque se han vendido de puta madre de cara a la galería. 

Pivx subirá cuando el top de cryptos suban y monaco cuando llegue la siguiente actualización ETH o el token Raiden acelere el proceso.

Obtendremos millones disipando las creencias limitantes. Una vez rota la barrera es como haber desbloqueado el código fuente del SER 



Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juli (21 Nov 2017)

Jojojo !!! , casi me pierdo mi funeral !!! :: ...me apunto la técnica de todos modos, que lo de oír las miserias de las culebrillas dandote por fiambre mola lo suyo...  En fin, aunque me falta una docena de páginas, va un post de refilón, que se debe.

Ando de niñera full time por percances familiares ...niñera-desastre, todo sea dicho, eso sí, secuestradísimo es decir poco...

@jashita, PIVX es una coin muy particular y tengo un buen arsenal. Te agradezco el recuerdo y la buena onda sinceras, pero vamos, que aún le meto como un 100% de media y la verdad es que había bastante show, aunque no puedo arrimarme lo que quisiera . De todos modos, el verano fue de 1,80 /2,20 ...

El resto , piloto automático molón en el top y alegrón especial por tus bitshares, aunque voy vacío, pero encantadísimo por tí - la birra esa pendiente, ya sabes quién la paga , maifrén - :fiufiu:. 

Sobre lo último que posteé , ahora mismo, y tras el engorde esperable cumplido, me temo una barrida de las guapas en cualquier momento , ya comentamos algo de eso ...y visto está que sin las tarjetas mágicas de TENX & Co para hacer caja , que también era esperable e incógnita otoño-invierno. Habrá que ver como aguanta cada cuál una posible bajada, que ya veo previsiones milmillonarias y parece que nos olviamos rápido del sístole diástole...y más con lo gordote que anda el BTC. Personalmente, creo que más de una se pondrá las botas en el fondo de un barrido...a ver si aguanta una semanita o dos ( lo dudo ).

Ahora mismo veo en PIVX que la enésima actualización a ZPiv cae en horas...al loro, michinato, p_pin & co ...

Por cierto...se me jodió el 2FA en Bittrex, me contestaron el ticket que mandé, con equis requisitos que recuerdo por encima, pero ni he podido repasarla y responderles...así que de aquí al finde igual pido un cable "ejperto"...espero que aún quede espíritu solidario aunque estéis haciéndoos ricos, eh ???... ( pensad en los ladrillacos que os estoy ahorrando , quid pro quo ...  )

Va, suerte a todos. Y hacer un bote pal psiqui de la segurata marujona , no seais raquis, que haluego se os suelta el moño y parace el hilo la tertulia de Terelu... 

Saludos.





p.d. joder, me acabo de dar cuenta de que tengo una Ten X pedida y ni recuerdo el acceso...creo que con el email valía ( Divad, a ver si me comentas cómo va y si están llegando en un msg cortito - en post no, que ni me entero-).


Lo dicho, Suerte y cabeza en ración doble para todos.


----------



## paketazo (21 Nov 2017)

Bueno, ya que nadie se anima a ponerlo:

*DASH 500$*

Paso de poner cohetes, trenes y demás...prefiero decir...calma y cautela que no es oro todo lo que reluce...eso sí, una birrita me tomo esta tarde a vuestra salud.


----------



## jashita (21 Nov 2017)

@Juli Ya era hora que dieras señales! Esto iba entrar en una espiral peligrosa de divagaciones. Lo siguiente que se me hubiera ocurrido pensar es que los de DASH hubiesen comprado tu silencio. 
De Bitshares ya no hablo desde que dije que Septiembre sería su mes. Me dañó el orgullo y aún falta hasta que se me recupere.


----------



## Claudius (21 Nov 2017)

jashita dijo:


> Lo siguiente que se me hubiera ocurrido pensar es que los de DASH hubiesen comprado tu silencio.



) :XX:
Le ofrecí uno de mis MN pero no lo quiso..  inocho:
El se lo perdió... 
:


----------



## Claudius (21 Nov 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Yo lo que veia de pivx es que habian varios foreros dando la matraca constantemente, evidentemente por que tenian intereses personales en subir el precio y vender cuanto antes.
> 
> Fijaos que es muy facil subir o bajar el precio de una moneda momentaneamente, solo hacen falta el suficiente numero de compra-ventas para ir tirando o subiendo la cotizacion, si convencian a 100 o 200 foreros (o menos, depende de lo que comprase-vendiese cada uno) el mismo dia para comprar pivx entonces podian hacer subir la cotizacion aunque fuese un rato, suficiente para vender lo suyo y escapar sin perdidas o incluso con beneficio.
> 
> Una cosa es que se meta gente en el foro a comentar o a darse apoyo, otra es creer en el "buen samaritano" y tal.



Hombre, yo también os la he dado con Dash en este y otro foro en Español, pero desde que estaba a 9$ porque es disruptivo dentro del ruido que había y hay un unicornio win-win porque se de que hablo y no me importaba ya que iba a ser mínimo el caso, solo quería que quedara constancia para la posteridad.., y como se iban quemando etapas, la de 2 dígitos, la de 3 dígitos..


Mi 'cacharro' dejé de publicar 'señales' por eso mismo. Además de enfocarlo a blue-chips (liquidez). Y se va a ajustando como las mirillas de un rifle de precisión.


----------



## Divad (21 Nov 2017)

Felicidades a los dashianos :Aplauso: 

Sobre NEO
NEO DevCon Sees Microsoft Judge Network

Power Ledger
Aussie Government Backs Blockchain For

Pasando test; citi, jp morgan
Citi, JP Morgan Complete Equity Swap Pilot - ETHNews.com


----------



## danjian (21 Nov 2017)

Veo que nadie lo ha puesto aun






https://tether.to/tether-critical-announcement/

Tether Critical Announcement - $30,950,010 USDT was removed from the Tether Treasury wallet on November 19, 2017 and sent to an unauthorized bitcoin address. : BitcoinMarkets


----------



## paketazo (21 Nov 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Empiezan a claudicar en ETH, el puto pulgoso va a tener razón...



Démosle esta noche para pensarlo. Yo por lo que am i respecta no suelto ni una, también es cierto que para que empezase a ponerme nervioso con lo que llevo tendría que caer mucho y subir mucho más.

Pienso que no lo está haciendo mal del todo, pero claro al ser la "reina" se espera más de ella.

Un saludo


----------



## Divad (21 Nov 2017)

A la reina le han hecho un cuadro para las oficinas de Venture en Toronto






New Ethereum painting at the L4 Ventures office in Toronto. (Oil on canvas) : ethereum

---------- Post added 21-nov-2017 at 18:30 ----------

La lógica y el riego en criptolandia indica que le toca... pero digo yo: a santo de qué?

Con lo fácil que es pegarse la fiesta y mantenerse en coma... A los listos les gusta jugar ::


----------



## Divad (21 Nov 2017)

El soldado sabe que viene el pez gordo para hacerlo general y tan solo tiene que ser paciente.

Recuerdo que en junio subió antes Dash y después ETH, han repetido la misma jugada solo que la subida de ETH la hacen lentamente...


----------



## Claudius (21 Nov 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Empiezan a claudicar en ETH, el puto pulgoso va a tener razón...









Yo me esperaba hasta 380$


----------



## Divad (21 Nov 2017)

Los peces grandes salen de corea del sur. Es sabido que las cryptos en el este asiático es una enfermedad... y la verdad que se lo toman muy enserio. Todas las fiestas parten de allí, cuando dejen Dash, la siguiente es ETH y ripple :fiufiu:


----------



## davitin (21 Nov 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Lo de los peces grandes que te hacen general, no lo tengo en mi cesta de pescar.
> 
> Deje que disfrute mis humildes plusvaías de Maruja, que una no está educada al Holdeo.



Ah, pero eres una tia?


----------



## paketazo (21 Nov 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Ah, pero eres una tia?



No lo sabías...pues debes de ser el único.

Creo que hay alguna foto del perfil por aquí...morena, y siempre de negro, como su nick:







:


----------



## davitin (21 Nov 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> No lo sabías...pues debes de ser el único.
> 
> Creo que hay alguna foto del perfil por aquí...morena, y siempre de negro, como su nick:
> 
> ...



Es esa de la foto? Anda ya.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (21 Nov 2017)

Davitin, macho, te vamos a dar un buen casporroo..


----------



## hoppe (21 Nov 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Una maruja.
> 
> Una birria este ETH, ni para unos menús completos...
> 
> ...



Bueno, siempre puedes poner un stoploss por debajo de C y comprar más abajo. Es lo más parecido que nos dejan a estar cortos. Siempre que tú exchange no esté caído o haga caso a la orden, que esa es otra...

¿Has probado, por otro lado, trade.kraken.com ? Te da más juego es los charts que Investing, y hay muchos más pares.


----------



## Divad (22 Nov 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Es esa de la foto? Anda ya.



Entre gráficas y líneas... Se saca la suya la jodida 

NF la corrección es general en criptolandia.

Qué líneas salen de aquí please?
Global Charts | CoinMarketCap






Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Divad (22 Nov 2017)

Me parece mucho retroceso, veremos quien es la primera en salir a :Baile:


----------



## Divad (22 Nov 2017)

Estáis avisados bitcoñeros
What is Ethereum Casper Protocol? Crash Course - Blockgeeks


----------



## Carlos T. (22 Nov 2017)

*El creador de Bitcoin podría convertirse en una de las personas más ricas del mundo*

La fluctuación de la moneda fiduciaria puede ser fácilmente regulada por el gobierno y los bancos. Pero cuando se trata de criptomonedas como Bitcoin, incluso los grandes bancos están esposados ​​debido a la identidad secreta de su fundador y su naturaleza descentralizada.

El “seudónimo” Satoshi Nakamoto vale más de 7 mil millones de dólares. El potencial del bitcoin de Nakamoto sería extremadamente alto y pondría al creador anónimo entre las personas más ricas del mundo.

Continuar leyendo...


----------



## davitin (22 Nov 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> La minería se cargará el mundo...>>> valor a largo plazo: cero de esas cripto.
> 
> Estamos llegando a un mundo de problemas para solucionar las soluciones?
> 
> ...



Empiezas a hablar como caplam.

Por cierto, hoy me he levantado con bitcoin gold de regalo en mi wallet de bitrex, que bien eh?


----------



## tio_argyle (22 Nov 2017)

Yo de gráficos voy muy justo, pero os voy a dejar tres letras : CND

Estoy dentro desde la ICO y a pesar de que la gente está muy cabreada porque no la listan en ningun exchange medio serio, se están haciendo las cosas bien desde la misma ICO (probablemente la mejor que se ha hecho) y ya se empiezan a oir rumores de producto funcionando en 2-3 semanas (la app movil funciona hace un mes) y acuerdo de confidencialidad con exchange gordo.

15M recaudados. 10 ETH máximo por participante en la ICO. Sin bonus ni presales. 
Precio ICO 0.01$
Actualmente se cotiza en Mercatox y en HITBTC (futuros).

Cindicator (CND) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap

Saludos.


----------



## michinato (22 Nov 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Coincido plenamente
> 
> También me paso lo del bloque ese, fui a informarme y tuve la suerte de que a mi si me funciona esa wallet. Desde el inicio de las zpiv y la ofuscación es un problema tras otro, pero bueno, de momento yo lo tengo al día, y stakeando...
> 
> ...




Yo lo tengo un VPS barato, como la blockchain de pivx de momento es pequeñita (1.3GB) no se necesita mucho almacenamiento.

De recursos, el proceso pivxd lo normal es que esté por el 10-15% de procesador (aunque a veces se pone al 98%) y de memoria se pilla un 85%. 

El hecho de ser un Linux sin interfaz gráfica creo que ayuda bastante a consumir menos recursos. Y vamos, de momento aguanta.


La ventaja de tener un VPS es que está arriba 24/7 y no me tengo que preocupar de mantener ningún cacharro dedicado a esto en casa. 


Las recompensas las puedes estimar en esta página poniendo los PIVX que tienes stakeando:

http://pivx.cryptonode.co/

Lo que te sale en esa página es haciendo staking las 24 horas, si solo está encendido por las noches la probabilidad de que te toque un bloque se reduce en el porcentaje correspondiente. 

Al final lo tienes que valorar tu, si tienes pocos, yo ni me molestaría, y si tienes suficientes como para que merezca la pena, quizás te compense tenerlo 24/7. Si no quieres que consuma mucho p.ej puedes coger un VPS como yo o montarte una raspberri pi en casa (aunque si sumas la pi+cajita+alimentación+disco tampoco es tan barato).


----------



## Claudius (22 Nov 2017)

Zimbabwe puede ser la primer en adoptar como moneda de cambio crypto y la elegida puede ser Dash.

Dash and KuvaCash partner for pilot program to fight inflation in Zimbabwe


----------



## davitin (22 Nov 2017)

Dash a mas de 570...creeis que seria bueno entrar ahora? que recorrido le veis? va a dar todo un bajon o que?


----------



## paketazo (22 Nov 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Dash a mas de 570...creeis que seria bueno entrar ahora? que recorrido le veis? va a dar todo un bajon o que?



No hace tanto BCH paso de 400 a 2000 y pico...y Dash tiene la mitad de float, ¡vete tu a saber!

Yo no entraría...lo que es señal de que la pueden poner a 5000$ si les sale de los santos huevos.

Este mundillo técnicamente me descolocó a las primeras de cambio.


Por cierto, hoy Dash 400K wallets con alguna coin...todavía muy lejos de poder hablar de adopción, pero en enero teníamos 160K. No es un indicador fiable, pero es lo que tenemos.


Un saludo


----------



## davitin (22 Nov 2017)

Parece que btc cash quiere subir...veremos otro raid?


----------



## Parlakistan (22 Nov 2017)

Enhorabuena a los poseedores de Dash, buena subida lleva.


----------



## davitin (22 Nov 2017)

Tengo el palpito de que btc cash va a subir de golpe esta misma noche, estoy por vender los eth y meterle pasta a btc cash...


----------



## Gurney (22 Nov 2017)

Sin querer animarte a que le metas, yo sí le he metido (a 1100 euros, que me parece caro, pero bueno).
Que Dios se apiade de mi alma derroída


----------



## davitin (22 Nov 2017)

Gurney dijo:


> Sin querer animarte a que le metas, yo sí le he metido (a 1100 euros, que me parece caro, pero bueno).
> Que Dios se apiade de mi alma derroída



Pues ya le llevas ganado unos cientos de euros.

Yo me he metido un poco mas arriba, a ver si hay suerte y pasa de los 1500 o mas.


----------



## danjian (22 Nov 2017)

No soy un experto pero parece que el precio del Bitcoin esta bastante relacionado con TETHER, cada vez que se crean nuevos TETHER el precio del BTC sube.






*Cantidad de TETHER en circulacion






*MarketCap+Precio de Bitcoin

Alguien que sepa de gráficas podría dar su opinión? Me parece que si se solapasen las dos gráficas se puede ver de forma clara que cada vez que se crean nuevos TETHER el precio del bitcoin sube.

No os parece sospechoso que en menos de un año se hayan creado mas de 600.000.000 de TETHER y el Bitcoin se haya disparado a la misma vez? ::


----------



## paketazo (22 Nov 2017)

danjian dijo:


> No soy un experto pero parece que el precio del Bitcoin esta bastante relacionado con TETHER, cada vez que se crean nuevos TETHER el precio del BTC sube.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mi opinión, si te sirve, es que se justifica la emisión de nuevos USDT avalados con la subida de precios de BTC, y no al revés.

Ejemplo:

- BTC a 1000 implica que se precisan 1000$ para comprar 1BTC por lo tanto emito 1000 USTD como contraparte.

El sistema tiene ahora 1000 USDT, pero al subir por ejemplo BTC a 2000$, tenemos un problema, y es, que sería posible y probable que esos 1000 USDT se queden cortos si la gente pretende cambiar BTC por USTD, así que emitimos más al amparo de la subida de BTC.


La justificación teórica se basa en eso; a mayor precio de BTC preciso más USDT.

La grafica refleja eso, pero es ambigüo, pues como comenté el otro día, si el precio de BTC bajase, los USDT no se destruirían, y el sistema los canalizaría de nuevo o a USD o a BTC principalmente, con lo que tendremos un desajuste.

Todo irá OK si el BTC sigue subiendo o lateral en lo alto...pero si BTC bajase ahora de golpe a 2000$ ni me imagino la que se liaría, pero daría por sentado que la paridad USD=USDT se iría al carajo y por mucho, pues habría más USDT que USD, que sería lo que en caso de pánico la gente sacaría del sistema.

De todos modos, al existir esos USDT en el mercado, sirven para apuntalar el precio de BTC, y hacen más difícil una gran bajada...actúan de soporte.


Un saludo


----------



## endemoniado (22 Nov 2017)

monero y dash subiendo como la espuma, tengo ambas en mi cartera, sólo falta que despegue eth para hacer pleno

de iota me bajo hasta que vea algo que no sea humo


----------



## paketazo (22 Nov 2017)

endemoniado dijo:


> monero y dash subiendo como la espuma, tengo ambas en mi cartera, sólo falta que despegue eth para hacer pleno
> 
> de iota me bajo hasta que vea algo que no sea humo



Global Charts | CoinMarketCap

Esto tiene una pinta de que va a meter una tremenda ostia que vamos a quedar todos con el gallumbo marroncete.

La coña es que si lo piensas un poco, no hay tampoco un lugar mucho mejor en dónde meter los cuartos, y ahora con la conciliación bancaria mundial y el fin de los paraisos fiscales tradicionales...¡qué mejor lugar para meter la *calderilla*!

Enhorabuena por esas monero, yo solo voy en Dash y ETH de las "gordas"...bueno, tengo 1 Monero en la cartera oficial, que dudo que sincronice, la tenía hace meses en el 20% y era más lenta que un caracol sobre serrín.

Si se pone a 5000$ la actualizaré, si no ahí se van quedando.

Un saludo


----------



## Divad (23 Nov 2017)

NF ya vas viendo la misma mano que mueve el juego FIAT en criptolandia 

Los amos regando nuevamente criptolandia. 

Exchange recién salida en criptolandia con 0 comisiones y hasta con un apalancamiento de x10. Accesible a la beta tras solicitar acceso. Estará operativa el 14 de diciembre.
COBINHOOD | Zero Fee Cryptocurrency Exchange

http://pressuha.ru/release/554294-b...ogo-anderraytingovogo-proekta-cybermiles.html

Las exchanges ligadas al FIAT comenzarán a tener hackeos, bloqueos,... y cualquier intento de trincar pasta ajena.

Otra que tendrá un largo recorrido es Raiden, podría ser usado por las exchanges (FIAT) comisiones a 0 para competir contra cobinhood.


----------



## hoppe (23 Nov 2017)

Tierion (TNT) se listó ayer en Binance y hoy en Huobi y lleva ya más de un 100%.

Más que nada es un aviso a tenedores de XRP, porque hoy se lista en Huobi, puede ser un buen achuchón


----------



## davitin (23 Nov 2017)

Bitcoin gold a subido...le daran los mismos arreones que a btc cash?


----------



## paketazo (23 Nov 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Parece que btc cash quiere subir...veremos otro raid?



Bien visto ayer. Enhorabuena!


----------



## Claudius (23 Nov 2017)

hoppe dijo:


> Tierion (TNT) se listó ayer en Binance y hoy en Huobi y lleva ya más de un 100%.
> 
> Más que nada es un aviso a tenedores de XRP, porque hoy se lista en Huobi, puede ser un buen achuchón



Qué tiene que ver con xrp?

edito:
Ah vale, que xrp se lista en huobi pro estoy espeso. Bueno, a ver si rompe el 0,3 ya.


----------



## davitin (23 Nov 2017)

Vamos a ponernos en lo serio e inmediato, coño.

Bitcoin gold esta subiendo, podemos tener ante nosotros una escalada en plan btc cash a precio puta o vete a saber.

Que pasa con esta coin? Alguna opinion? Vale la pena pillar unas cuantas por si se pone a 1200 en pocas horas como le paso a btc cash?

Estas mierda-monedas son la hostia para sacar dinero rapido(y perderlo).


----------



## psiloman (23 Nov 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Vamos a ponernos en lo serio e inmediato, coño.
> 
> Bitcoin gold esta subiendo, podemos tener ante nosotros una escalada en plan btc cash a precio puta o vete a saber.
> 
> ...



Hola Davitin, no es una decisión fácil, yo compré unos BCH abajo oliendo que iban a pumpear antes o después y los mantuve hasta la subida, con dudas, pero aguanté y me salió bien.

Bitcoin gold huele a shitcoin, pero tendrá su pump, como todas, 100 % seguro, pero yo esos recursos ahora mismo los invertiría en Eth por ejemplo.

Dicho esto por tener 15 o 20 en cartera tampoco pierdes nada, y si pumpea duro pues recoges beneficios y los pones en otra inversión más a largo plazo. En resumen, yo no metería un % significativo de mi cartera pero tendría alguno.

PD: el punto de entrada era a 160-170 $, deja que corrija un poco.


----------



## michinato (23 Nov 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Enhorabuena por esas monero, yo solo voy en Dash y ETH de las "gordas"...bueno, tengo 1 Monero en la cartera oficial, que dudo que sincronice, la tenía hace meses en el 20% y era más lenta que un caracol sobre serrín.
> 
> Si se pone a 5000$ la actualizaré, si no ahí se van quedando.
> 
> Un saludo



En las últimas actualizaciones de Monero hicieron algunos cambios para que el proceso de descargar la blockchain para actualizar el nodo fuera bastante más eficiente. A mi a partir de esa actualización me mejoró bastante (paso a tardar 1/3 de lo que tardaba antes).

Luego depende del ordenador, en uno antiguo va a consumir bastantes recursos e ir mucho peor que en uno con un procesador potente y con ssd.

Pero sí, reconozco que tener un nodo con toda la blockchain se acaba haciendo pesado.


Una opción si solo quieres utilizarlo como wallet y no quieres descargarte toda la cadena es utilizar un nodo externo. Sigue estando garantizada la confidencialidad de las transacciones y el nodo no será capaz de saber ni cuanto has enviado ni a quien le has enviado. Si te preocupa que guarden tu IP puedes utilizar TOR para conectarte, y cuando saquen kovri ni eso hará falta (estará integrada esa funcionalidad en el protocolo de Monero).

Si quieres más información puedes echarle un ojo a las siguientes páginas:

How can I use Monero without syncing the blockchain? - Monero Stack Exchange

What privacy or security trade offs are associated with not running your own full node? - Monero Stack Exchange

Remote Nodes - to Use or Not to Use : Monero

ELI5 best practices and privacy implications of using remote nodes? : Monero


----------



## davitin (23 Nov 2017)

psiloman dijo:


> Hola Davitin, no es una decisión fácil, yo compré unos BCH abajo oliendo que iban a pumpear antes o después y los mantuve hasta la subida, con dudas, pero aguanté y me salió bien.
> 
> Bitcoin gold huele a shitcoin, pero tendrá su pump, como todas, 100 % seguro, pero yo esos recursos ahora mismo los invertiría en Eth por ejemplo.
> 
> ...



Pues si.

Al final he pillado algunos bitcoin gold, unos pocos, pero si lo pumpean a 1000 pavos como hicieron con btc cash pues me saco unos miles...caer no creo que caiga a un valor mucho mas bajo de lo que esta, y si cae, como tu dices, no es una gran perdida.

Mientras tanto a aguantar los btc cash que estan subiditos y los ethereum, a ver si los primeros llegan a los 2000 pavos y los segundos al menos a 600 o 700.


----------



## aprendinversor (23 Nov 2017)

¿Que os parece esta coin?

Experty IO - Calls powered by cryptocurrency - ICO & TGE


----------



## paketazo (23 Nov 2017)

Ojito a ETH si percute claramente los 410$

LLeva in per'iodo largo de acumulaci'on en la zona de 280$/330$, y esta no es de las que pasan desapercividas.

Creo que le toca, pero tampoco puedo jurarlo.

Suerte si se levanta la ola.


----------



## michinato (23 Nov 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Ojito a ETH si percute claramente los 410$
> 
> LLeva in per'iodo largo de acumulaci'on en la zona de 280$/330$, y esta no es de las que pasan desapercividas.
> 
> ...





Llevamos tiempo viendo que los grandes wallets no paran de acumular cada vez mas ETH.


Que no paran de crearse una barbaridad de nuevas direcciones (80.000-100.000 diarias). Esto es especialmente relevante, tened en cuenta que a diferencia de BTC, en ETH no se crea una nueva dirección para guardar el cambio de las transacciones.


Que ha ETH superado con creces el número de transacciones diarias de BTC. ETH va por las 550.000 diarias, BTC con segwit no pasa de las 350.000. 
Esto además teniendo en cuenta que las comisiones de una transacción de ETH rondan los céntimos de $, mientras que en BTC o subes los satoshis por byte o se te queda en la mempool.


Que el resto de las monedas llevan unos meses pegando subidones pero ETH se quedaba enganchada a los 300$ y no paraba de perder en la cotización frente al BTC.


Que tienen un equipo enorme trabajando en diferentes medidas para solucionar los problemas de las blockchains.


Que BTC se ha metido en guerras ideológicas separando a su comunidad en dos grupos que se odian y que van a estar atacándose. 


Todo lleva apuntando bastante tiempo a un despegue de ETH, pero como dices, hemos visto ya tantos comportamientos raros que es difícil dar nada por cierto.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (23 Nov 2017)

Alguien sabe como puede ser que B3coin estuviera toda la semana en entre los 50 primeros de coinmarketcap y de repente esté en el 1040? Lo había mirado hacía sólo una hora y cuando he vuelto a mirar,zas!al puesto 1040. ¿?


----------



## Chicosalchicha (23 Nov 2017)

Alguno esta holdeando request network?


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (23 Nov 2017)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Alguien sabe como puede ser que B3coin estuviera toda la semana en entre los 50 primeros de coinmarketcap y de repente esté en el 1040? Lo había mirado hacía sólo una hora y cuando he vuelto a mirar,zas!al puesto 1040. ¿?



Como puedes ver en B3Coin (B3) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap hubo un pumpeo brutal durante un breve tiempo acompañado por un no menos brutal dumpeo y más o menos volvió a su cotización habitual y bastante más anodina después.


----------



## Carlos T. (23 Nov 2017)

*De nuevo a la normalidad: Comisiones se estabilizan en la red Bitcoin*

Las comisiones que se cobran por transacción en la red Bitcoin han mostrado, desde el domingo 19 de noviembre, un retroceso en su valor hasta alcanzar precios más asequibles, oscilando éstos entre un par de céntimos, y hasta ocho dólares americanos.

Según datos recogidos de la página web Bitcoin Fees, en estos momentos se está cobrando trescientos sesenta satoshis (0.00000360 BTC) por byte procesado, que calculado a la tasa actual, 8,229 $ (al momento de redacción de este artículo), equivaldrían a unos 0.0296 $. El tamaño promedio de cada transacción es de aproximadamente 226 bytes, por lo que la tarifa a pagar sería de ochenta y un mil trescientos sesenta satoshis (0.00081360 BTC), o casi ocho dólares en total.

El precio mencionado anteriormente representa una reducción del 60% de la comisión más alta pagada en las últimas semanas (unos 20 $).

Continuar leyendo...


----------



## davitin (23 Nov 2017)

Ya empieza a subir bitcoin y el resto empiezan a bajar otra vez...

---------- Post added 23-nov-2017 at 14:17 ----------




Negrofuturo dijo:


> En el próximo tironcillo probable pasar de 420.



Ha llegado a 400 y ahora esta en 392, no se yo si seguira para arriba o que...


----------



## p_pin (23 Nov 2017)

Para los que creen que Tether (usdT) sólo "riega" BTC:

Captura en este momento de bittrex:









Yo soy más de la opinión de Paketazo

Tether es una buena idea, un token que precisa confianza del usuario, el punto débil es que no sabemos si es cierto que todos los udsT "retornados" son o bien destruidos-inutilizados o si están respaldados por "algo"


----------



## davitin (23 Nov 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Para los que creen que Tether (usdT) sólo "riega" BTC:
> 
> Captura en este momento de bittrex:
> 
> ...



Theter es la herramienta perfecta para guardar la pasta en las bajadas, yo lo uso mucho, esperemos que no desaparezca un dia la pasta.

Alguien sabe como consiguen que la cotizcion se mantenga mas o menos igual?


----------



## Claudius (23 Nov 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Para los que creen que Tether (usdT) sólo "riega" BTC:
> 
> Captura en este momento de bittrex:
> 
> ...



Yo discrepo de vosotros, ya he hablado de ello, si creo que nació con un fin y se ha cambiado a otro, ¿por intereses o circunstancias? a saber..

Aunque claro, hoy en día definir en crypto-land que es dinero, es confuso, pero si hay cryptocoins, que ya son dinero a parte de Bitcoin.

Pero vamos a lo fácil:
Se puede mover un tether a usd ahora mismo? alguien lo intentó?
Ya os respondo yo, NO

Si la respuesta fuera si sería otra historia.

Y luego está los aspectos regulatorios que se os pasan por alto, que ya he comentado varias veces.

Los exchange ya 'muy pocos' que usan fiat real, *son empresas reguladas* en sus marcos regulatorios para cumplir con lo que hacen y por lo que cobran.

Todos los que usan USDT, como binace o que han migrado a esta ficha se han salido de ese marco regulatorio, osea han pasado de tener que habilitarse como empresas 'FinTech' a 'Chirin-guito'.

Una excepción la podéis ver aquí en el exchange exmo, que tiene fiat y usdt:
Exmo exchange

Por que? Sencillo está regulado, (En UK) y cuando implementó usdt seguramente se auto-habilitó la posibilidad de hacerse reserva fraccionaria de su fiat usd. (Es que yo lo habría hecho, así.)

Si yo guardo en mi exchange 1 usd, el exchange regulado FinTech, debería tener 1 moneda a mi nombre en alguna cuenta bancaria. Y en caso de litigio yo tendría n posibilidades de cobrarlo, en función de factores.

Si yo guardo en mi exchange 1 usdt, el exchange no regulado, tiene 1 token a mi nombre en ninguna cuenta bancaria, en 'la nube blockchain'.

Así que desde bastantes meses que hice incapié en el hilo de btc del usdt, pienso que mis hipótesis.. se acercan más, pero también he hecho incapié en la llegada de los exchange nipones y koreanos al año que viene.

En crypto-land solo hay 2 tipos de dinero 'real': el fiat y el cryptoA ya que en el momento que cambias fiat a CryptoA estás transfiriendo a este cualidades monetarias.

a) Fiat/cryptoA

b) CryptoA/Crypto-Shit

Dónde CryptoA es tan sencillo con ver, cuales se negocian en cerca de un 40%-50% en fiat obviando a btc.

Eth, Dash, Xrp, Monero, Litecoin, Monacoin. (a ver si encontráis alguna más..  )

Así que el paso de Shit a 'crypto-dinero' está supeditado a eso.

Y en el caso Tether, sin duda Bitcoin es el menos afectado en caso del peor escenario, sería todo lo que anda en binace, poloniex, bittrex, osea todo altcoin & shit-coin.

El tema es que los sites de noticias 'bitconarizados' centran todo en el macho alpha. Apenas hay sites 'crkptonarizados'.

Edito:
Qué es tether, desde el punto de vista de un exchange.
All you need to know about Tether cryptocurrency


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (23 Nov 2017)

Profesor Falken dijo:


> Como puedes ver en B3Coin (B3) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap hubo un pumpeo brutal durante un breve tiempo acompañado por un no menos brutal dumpeo y más o menos volvió a su cotización habitual y bastante más anodina después.




Lo que no entiendo es por qué hoy el precio de la cryptomoneda está más alto que los últimos 3 días en los que se mantenía todavía entre los 40 y 50 del coinmarketcap


----------



## bubbler (23 Nov 2017)

¿Qué criptocartera tenéis? (%cryptocoin)


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (23 Nov 2017)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo es por qué hoy el precio de la cryptomoneda está más alto que los últimos 3 días en los que se mantenía todavía entre los 40 y 50 del coinmarketcap



De eso no te puedo decir nada, quizá es por alguna noticia positiva relacionada con la criptomoneda o porque ha aparecido en los medios y ha habido gente que le ha gustado y ha comprado. Pumpeo de ballena no parece que sea.

Edito: en Twitter B3Coin (@B3Coins) en Twitter han puesto noticias


----------



## paketazo (23 Nov 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Davitin, debes tener unos 5 menús del día, según sitios de adulto, en Madrit son de niño..



Desde mi última entrada, avisada por ahí atrás no hace tanto, ya he sacado para 1000 menús del día de los decentillos.

Y eso que aquí expongo más bien poco, pero es lo que hay, el mercado manda.

Ahora habrá que ir mirando las cartas a ver por cual nos decidimos.

Un saludo


----------



## SOY (23 Nov 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Y eso que aquí expongo más bien poco, pero es lo que hay, el mercado manda.



Por favor, comparte tu suerte con estos pobres mortales. Gracias por adelantado.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Divad (23 Nov 2017)

ETH a roto la barrera del pulgoso $420 y lo que le queda


Las ballenas siempre salen de korea ::
#	Moneda	Par	Volumen (24h)	Precio	Volumen (%)	Actualizado
1	Efectivo de BitcoinEfectivo de Bitcoin	BCH / KRW	$ 1.588.800.000	$ 1572.02	*64.20%* Recientemente
2	EthereumEthereum	ETH / KRW	$ 256.762.000	$ 423.11	10.37%	Recientemente
3	BitcoinBitcoin	BTC / KRW	$ 205.162.000	$ 8235.21	8.29%	Recientemente


----------



## paketazo (23 Nov 2017)

Divad dijo:


> ETH a roto la barrera del pulgoso $420 y lo que le queda



Es muy importante cara la galería, mostrar al mundo las revalorizaciones anuales de una coin/token "institucionalizada" como ETH.

Cerrar el año en 500$ o más, no debería de ser extraño, ya que es un reclamo publicitario fácil, y que llamaría mucho la atención.

XRP del mismo modo, creo que podría poner carne en el asador, siempre que estén los que pensamos tras ella.



SOY dijo:


> Por favor, comparte tu suerte con estos pobres mortales. Gracias por adelantado.
> .
> .
> .
> ...



Aquí la suerte, de momento, se llama tendencia alcista...en cuanto esta se termine...vendrán los lloros, mientras tanto estar en el top 10/20 es relativamente seguro (comprar cuando bajan mucho, vender cuando suben mucho)...economía de párbulos.



Un saludo.


----------



## davitin (23 Nov 2017)

Ojito con los engendros derivados de bitcoin, con la distribucion y los volumenes que tienen (cash y gold) son una mina...ahi estan los dos, aguantando la cotizacion como dos campeones.


----------



## tio_argyle (23 Nov 2017)

Sigo esperando por aquí a los listos del "ETH a 2 cifras".


----------



## Claudius (23 Nov 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Es muy importante cara la galería, mostrar al mundo las revalorizaciones anuales de una coin/token "institucionalizada" como ETH.
> 
> Cerrar el año en 500$ o más, no debería de ser extraño, ya que es un reclamo publicitario fácil, y que llamaría mucho la atención.
> 
> XRP del mismo modo, creo que podría poner carne en el asador, *siempre que estén los que pensamos tras ella.*



Yo con esa premisa, *eth* la veo que puede coger una carrera brutal.., por ese dato, hasta que la pongan a la par de ATH en btc, estamos saliendo de bottom. Y eso son muchos dígitos en $...

Al fin y al cabo si se da por válida la hipótesis que el usdt ha inflado btc, si inflan con fiat real esta otra.. won/usd/yen.

Casi todos los proyectos interesantes en post-ico se alimentan de ella, es su combustible. Y para que funcionen tiene que funcionar Ether.
A un año vista es una apuesta segura de revalorizaciones.

A xrp no tanto, pero sin duda entre tener el dinero en el banco:

ECB Ends Covered Deposit Protection, Free Withdrawal


Prefiero tenerlo en xrp, que no va a ser un pelotazo pero no pierdo poder adquisitivo, la volatilidad está contenida para lo bueno y lo malo.
Y me permite dormir *muy* tranquilo.


----------



## Colegon (23 Nov 2017)

Yo he elegido a Ripple. Como lo veis? Acabo de pillar una buena porcion a 0.24$. Teniendo en cuenta lo de Huobi de dentro de unas horas, y las últimas noticias podría estar bien?

El otro día en una de estas webs de profetas (Profit Confidencial), tenían la osadía de comentar, que se iba a 1$ antes de 2018, y a 2 a final del año que viene. 

Alguien más por aquí cree en la profecía?


----------



## paketazo (23 Nov 2017)

Colegon dijo:


> Yo he elegido a Ripple. Como lo veis? Acabo de pillar una buena porcion a 0.24$. Teniendo en cuenta lo de Huobi de dentro de unas horas, y las últimas noticias podría estar bien?
> 
> El otro día en una de estas webs de profetas (Profit Confidencial), tenían la osadía de comentar, que se iba a 1$ antes de 2018, y a 2 a final del año que viene.
> 
> Alguien más por aquí cree en la profecía?



Viendo la capitalización de BTC, lo veo plausible.

La están conteniendo en una banda realtivamente estrecha ocmparada con otras coins del top.

ETH y XRP nom e gustan como "moneda" pero como empresa/proyecto tienen mucha más potencial que otras monedas mas de ideología liberal.

Lo dicho, pensar en ETH o XRP como si compraramos acciones de google o MIcrosoft, creo que puede ser una buena opción.

Un saludo


----------



## Claudius (23 Nov 2017)

tio_argyle dijo:


> Sigo esperando por aquí a los listos del "ETH a 2 cifras".



:XX::XX:
Está a otro nivel el chaval. Lo que no sabe es que a lo mejor algunos ya lo podían estar antes que el.
:bla:


----------



## Superoeo (24 Nov 2017)

¿Habéis visto el gráfico de Siacoin? Es una de las grandes olvidadas, está totalmente abajo, y parece que está empezando a despertar...

Creo que puede pegar un buen pelotazo (Especulativamente hablando, desconozco los avances del proyecto, y aunque una vez me subí a su carro, me bajé ya hace tiempo)


----------



## davitin (24 Nov 2017)

Superoeo dijo:


> ¿Habéis visto el gráfico de Siacoin? Es una de las grandes olvidadas, está totalmente abajo, y parece que está empezando a despertar...
> 
> Creo que puede pegar un buen pelotazo (Especulativamente hablando, desconozco los avances del proyecto, y aunque una vez me subí a su carro, me bajé ya hace tiempo)



Yo hace mucho tiempo compre, pero bajo bastante y como la cosa no cambiaba lo deje.


----------



## davitin (24 Nov 2017)

Que os parece? bitcoin gold a 360.

Por cierto, alguien puede explicar en que consiste OmiseGo? he leido en bitcointalk algo, pero no me ha quedado muy claro la verdad, la veo en el mercado usdt de bittrex y parece que bitalik esta de asesor externo al proyecto, esta a 7 pavos y no se mueve de ahi...


----------



## djun (24 Nov 2017)

Pequeña lista de criptos PoS.


```
Coin				Código		Interés
808Coin				808		17%
AllSafe				ASAFE2		15%
AltCommunity-coin		ALTCOM		180%	
BitBar				BTB		5%
BitBay				BAY		1%
BitBean				BITB		48%
BitRadio			BRO		5%	
BitVolt				VOLT		3%
BlackCoin			BLK		1%	
Bottlecaps			CAP		200%	
Centurion			CNT		3%	
CloakCoin			CLOAK		6%	
ClubCoin			CLUB		20%	
ColossusCoinXT			COLX		5%	
Diamond				DMD		25%
Doubloon			BOAT		5%	
DraftCoin			DFT		10%	
Droxne				DRXNE		40%
Emercoin			EMC		6%	
EverGreenCoin			EGC		7%	
ExclusiveCoin			EXCL		100%	
Ganjacoin			420G		25%	
Global-Currency-Reserve		GCR		5%		
GPU-Coin			GPU		15%	
HappyCoin			HPC		5%	
HempCoin			THC		5%	
HiCoin				XHI		5%
HoboNickels			HBN		2%	
HtmlCoin			HTML5		2%	
HyperStake			HYP		750%	
IncaKoin			NKA		94%	
Magi				XMG		5%
MintCoin			MINT		5%	
MojoCoin			MOJO		10%	
Nav-Coin			NAV		5%	
Neuro				NRO		8%
NoLimitCoin			NLC2		4%	
Novacoin			NVC		100%	
Obsidian			ODN		10%	
OKCash				OK		10%
PandaCoin-pnd			PND		2.5 %	
Peercoin			PPC		1%	
Qtum				QTUM		1%
Quotient			XQN		161.8 %	
ReddCoin			RDD		5%	
RegalCoin			REC		10%	
Shorty				SHORTY		7%
Signatum			SIGT		5%	
SpectreCoin			XSPEC		5%	
SterlingCoin			SLG		5.5 %	
Stratis				STRAT		1%
TEKcoin				TEK		120%
TeslaCoin			TES		12%	
TransferCoin			TX		9%	
VCash				XVC		0.8 %
Wink				WINK		9%
XDE-II				XDE2		300%
ZeitCoin			ZEIT		25%	
Zennies				ZENI		1%
```

Creo que faltan algunas como NEO, PIVX, DASH, NEM, ARDR ...

¿Qué opináis? ¿Cuáles os gustan mas o cuales son las mejores?


----------



## davitin (24 Nov 2017)

djun dijo:


> Pequeña lista de criptos PoS.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Que es esa lista?


----------



## p_pin (24 Nov 2017)

djun dijo:


> Pequeña lista de criptos PoS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_
HyperStake HYP *750%* _

Juas.. te dan un pumpazo de gratis jajaja


----------



## djun (24 Nov 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Que es esa lista?



Yo no entiendo mucho pero básicamente hay criptos que se minan o se verifican las transacciones mediante un procedimiento PoW (prueba de trabajo) que consume bastante energía y que es bastante seguro frente a ataques como el Bitcoin, Komodo, Blocknet... Y hay otras que se minan o se verifican sus transacciones mediante el procedimiento PoS (prueba de participación) consume menos energía y puede ser menos segura ante posibles ataques... 

Lo interesante es saber cuales son las mejores coins PoW y PoS en vuestra opinión, para los mas entendidos. 

Una selección que encontré en una página es ésta: 
Top 7 Profitable Proof Of Stake (POS) Cryptocurrencies

DASH	DASH	7,5%
NEO	NEO	5,5%
PIVX	PIVX	4,8%
Nav-Coin	NAV	5%
OKCash	OK	10%
ReddCoin	RDD	5%
Stratis	STRAT	1%



p_pin dijo:


> _
> HyperStake HYP *750%* _
> 
> Juas.. te dan un pumpazo de gratis jajaja



Eso lo ví en una página. Pero no es fiable del todo. No está confirmado.
Proof-of-Stake Coins List !


----------



## germantsi (24 Nov 2017)

Una rectificación:
DASH es PoW
PIVX es PoS


Culturilla básica cripto:
PoS, Proof of Stake consiste en minar bloques en base a las monedas que tienes "estancadas" en el wallet para minar.

Es igual de seguro que PoW y no consume apenas energía (Pc encendido con carga de procesador al mínimo).

- Para Hackear una cripto PoS deberás tener una cantidad tan grande de monedas en Stake que no te compensaría que la moneda se fuese al guano.
- Para Hackear una cripto PoW deberás gastar una cantidad tan grande de dinero en electricidad, que te sería mas rentable comprar todas las monedas que llevarla al guano.


----------



## Gurney (24 Nov 2017)

Esos porcentajes son mensuales, anuales?
Diarios? Jejeje


----------



## michinato (24 Nov 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Mientras descansan con el algoritmo os comparto unos números sobre ETH; ya sé que tenéis muchas más coin para cosechar riqueza digital, pero lo que os cuento de ETH os puede valer para todas, o al menos para las Unicornios.
> 
> Miramos el pasado de ETH y en el último gran impulso subió 400 $ o 400puntos.
> 
> ...




No se si acabo de creer en el análisis técnico y todas estas teorías que a veces suenan un poco cabalísticas, pero es de agrader este tipo de posts didácticos para que podamos entender un poco mejor los razonamientos que hay por debajo de como trazáis las lineas.


En cualquier caso, los números que te salen me parecen muy razonables teniendo en cuenta la trayectoria pasada y las perspectivas de futuro de ETH.



PD: La ¿autosimilaridad? (selfsimilarity) si que la entiendo y en ocasiones veo cosas en las gráficas, así que no se si yo mismo soy menos cabalístico.


----------



## djun (24 Nov 2017)

Gurney dijo:


> Esos porcentajes son mensuales, anuales?
> Diarios? Jejeje



Son anuales.


----------



## michinato (24 Nov 2017)

germantsi dijo:


> Una rectificación:
> DASH es PoW
> PIVX es PoS
> 
> ...




Lo que marco en negrita en tu post no está tan claro. 

Me temo que si no están aflorando problemas de seguridad en la mayor parte de las criptos con PoS es porque a los hackers no les interesan demasiado.

A parte, puedo confirmar que algunas de estas monedas la red no se puede considerar ni distribuida, ni neutral ni a prueba de fallos. 

A la mínima dejan de ser un PoS y acaban siendo un Po<N> donde <N> es el nodo del developer al que hay que seguir cuando hay problemas (ya me dirás tu la confianza que produce eso).



Yo confío en que Vitalik y Vlad acaben sacando un PoS (Casper) que sí sea seguro, pero no es algo trivial. Está requiriendo tiempo, trabajo y aun quedan muchas pruebas por delante.


----------



## michinato (24 Nov 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Buenos días Pake.
> 
> Ya que lo sacas en este post, y si no es muy largo de exponer, te pediría una explicación sobre el paralelismo empresa/Proyecto ETHERUM y acciones/ Ether.
> 
> ...




Intento explicartelo yo en plan simple:


La red de ethereum funciona como un gigantesco ordenador en el que miles de ordenadores realizan a la vez las mismas cuentas y cálculos, y tanto el código (programas que ejecutan los cálculos) como los resultados de estas operaciones se escriben en la blockchain.


Las cosas que se van escribendo en la blockchain son inmutables y por lo tanto daría seguridad a cualquiera de que se han cumplido cualesquiera acuerdos/contratos/reglas que se hayan programado.


La idea inicial era que el ETH fuera como dices una especie de materia prima / combustible que es la que tienes que gastar para escribir programas en la blockchain y para ejecutar esos programas.



Lo que ocurre con estas cosas es que luego los humanos cogen ese combustible y lo utilizan para lo que les de la gana (ahora mismo como dinero) en lugar de gastarlo en escribir programas.



Hay mucha más historia por detrás, pero este seria un resumen.


A mi me parece una idea tan increíblemente genial que aun no se me ocurren límites para el valor que puede alcanzar.


----------



## paketazo (24 Nov 2017)

*Michinato* te ha regalado unas pinceladas respecto de la teoría de funcionamiento de Ether (combustible) dentro de la red Ethereum.

Piensa en el petróleo...en si mismo no es un fin, es un medio (combustible "minado/extraido", que se negociará no como fin o medio de pago (Ether), si no como fuente de valor añadido "combustible" para otros vehículos/medios (red Ethereum)


¿podemos usar el petróleo como moneda?

Evidentemente sí...si la otra parte aceptase, podríamos pagar bienes y servicios con petróleo, que vendría a ser lo que sucede con el Ether.


Vitalik fue un visionario y dió una vuelta de tuerca a la revolución de S. Nakamoto, quién en un principio cimentó las bases de la idea de una cadena de bloques inmutable.

Yo no lo ví en su momento, y consideré a ETH un simple token que pretendía adueñarse de la popularidad de BTC sin ofrecer en su red apenas nada más.

Cuando empezaron otros tokens a correr sobre ETH vi la "luz", sin embargo aun es hoy el día que tengo mis dudas, ya que el proyecto terminará más centralizado a medida que crece de tamaño, y esto podría restarle valor como token fuera de su propia red.


Algo que valía no hace tanto 0,5$ y ahora casi 450$, no es por casualidad...hay muchos tontos en el mundo, pero creo que no precisamente los que metieron aquí su dinero.

La red ETH es oro, ya que los asientos que ha absorvido sobre su cadena le ofrecen un valor añadido a largo plazo que no posee BTC por ejemplo.

Sinceramente, no me extrañaría que durante 2018 ETH supere en capitalización a BTC, ya que la actividad de sus developers y los nuevos proyectos que verán luz, le seguirán dando más y más valor.

...y como dije...en su dia tuve 10K ::

Un saludo


----------



## NaRNia (24 Nov 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> *Michinato* te ha regalado unas pinceladas respecto de la teoría de funcionamiento de Ether (combustible) dentro de la red Ethereum.
> 
> Piensa en el petróleo...en si mismo no es un fin, es un medio (combustible "minado/extraido", que se negociará no como fin o medio de pago (Ether), si no como fuente de valor añadido "combustible" para otros vehículos/medios (red Ethereum)
> 
> ...



Fue el error de tu vida, Paketazo, vender esos 10.000 ETH. Ahora serías el rey del mambo... y de aquí a 2 o 3 años, ni te cuento...
Tendrías un buen barco y todas las putis que quisieras... 
Madre mía 10.000!!!! Lo estoy pensando y telaaaaaaaa.
Por cierto, cuando ETH pase a POS, cual podría ser la rentabilidad por moneda?.


----------



## remonster (24 Nov 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Bitcoin a 8300 pavazos...que depresion, debimos invertir todos como cabrones en bitcoin cuando estaba a mil pavos y aun podiamos...
> 
> En fin.



Será que no avisamos...


----------



## davitin (24 Nov 2017)

remonster dijo:


> Será que no avisamos...



Pues si, pero bueno, tampoco es el fin del mundo, hay otras altcoins, no hemos perdido el tren del dinero todavia.


----------



## Divad (24 Nov 2017)

remonster dijo:


> Será que no avisamos...



Mira estafador la rentabilidad a un año
Cryptocoin overview - WorldCoinIndex.com

Al final me voy a pasear por el hilo Bitcoin asiduamente para mandaros otra vez de vacaciones 


Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Carlos T. (24 Nov 2017)

*Confido desaparece tras recaudar 374,000 $ en su ICO*

La iniciativa basada en Ethereum, Confido, parece haberse esfumado de Internet, al cerrar todas sus cuentas en redes sociales y tumbar su página web oficial. Esto ocurre a tan solo unos días de haberse completado su ICO, la cual recaudó 374,000 $ en un periodo de tan solo tres días.

Los inversores que participaron en la Oferta Inicial de Monedas de esta criptodivisa se volcaron a la plataforma web social Reddit, para discutir sobre lo que posiblemente haya sido un “exit scam”, o escape fraudulento, pues los perfiles que la compañía detrás de la misma había creado en las redes sociales de Facebook, Twitter, Medium y la anteriormente nombrada, han sido dados de baja, en medio de una confusión respecto a un comunicado que hiciera su CEO, Joost Van Doorn.

Continuar leyendo...


----------



## paketazo (24 Nov 2017)

NaRNia dijo:


> Fue el error de tu vida, Paketazo, vender esos 10.000 ETH. Ahora serías el rey del mambo... y de aquí a 2 o 3 años, ni te cuento...
> Tendrías un buen barco y todas las putis que quisieras...
> Madre mía 10.000!!!! Lo estoy pensando y telaaaaaaaa.
> Por cierto, cuando ETH pase a POS, cual podría ser la rentabilidad por moneda?.



No pasa nada hombre...dudo que los hubiera aguantado hasta hoy de todos modos.

Con mucha suerte las hubiera soltado a 10$, ya dije que como empresa mola, pero no era lo que yo estaba buscando, pues para invertir en empresas ya tenía/tengo los mercados bursátiles, así que dudo que pudiera vender a 450$...salvo un puñadin que mantengo para obras personales de caridad.

Mi grueso está en Dash ahora mismo, y lleva ahí ya bastante tiempo a la espera de ver evolutión como poco.

Esto hay que tomárselo un poco a cachondeo, el que se lo tome en serio, pues acabará mal del corazón...para mi de momento es dinero del monopoly :


----------



## davitin (24 Nov 2017)

Carlos T. dijo:


> *Confido desaparece tras recaudar 374,000 $ en su ICO*
> 
> La iniciativa basada en Ethereum, Confido, parece haberse esfumado de Internet, al cerrar todas sus cuentas en redes sociales y tumbar su página web oficial. Esto ocurre a tan solo unos días de haberse completado su ICO, la cual recaudó 374,000 $ en un periodo de tan solo tres días.
> 
> ...



De las icos no me fio yo ni un pelo...


----------



## Gurney (24 Nov 2017)

FitVitalik ICO | HELP VITALIK BUTERIN GET BACK IN SHAPE


----------



## Divad (24 Nov 2017)

Siempre tendrás más oportunidades de dar el pelotazo paketazo. Con Dash llevas medio camino recorrido 



> Great day today, the first-ever DENT-originated data transaction was sent to a live user at AT&T USA We are still on track for December launch in the first countries USA and Mexico! Happy thanksgiving everyone! #dentcoin #ethereum #bitcoin #ETH #mobile



Twitter

DENT


Spoiler






> Our team is working hard to release the DENT Mobile App
> 
> The first version of the DENT mobile app will make it possible for you to send Mobile Data from any carrier of the world to any user which is on a carrier that DENT Wireless is connected to.
> The users will be able to use DENT tokens as payment for the data remittance.
> ...







Sin DATOS nadie podrá usar sus cryptos y en el nuevo juego trata de que esté todo SER conectado :rolleye:

DENT: $0.000832
Dent (DENT) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap

Token Balance:	1,320,000.00000015 DENT
Token Value:	$1,106.29 

Entre en la ICO con 3ETH ($228 rondaba).

Qué ganas tengo de que se dispare todo :Baile:


----------



## remonster (24 Nov 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Pues si, pero bueno, tampoco es el fin del mundo, hay otras altcoins, no hemos perdido el tren del dinero todavia.



Esa es la actitud, simplemente huye de los pumps y de los payasos que pululan los foros...vende la mitad cuando doble y quédate en freeride...

Os deseo a todos muchas rentabilidades, incluso al cortito de Divad

---------- Post added 24-nov-2017 at 21:15 ----------




El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Lo que demuestra que su teoría de que "el bitcoin sube por cojones", "las shitcoins son basura" es falsa... Y no comprende los mercados, sino que hace recomendaciones por sentimientos en base a poseer bitcoins, como los entusiastas del oro... Ha perdido de ganar millones por estar tan apegado a sus bitcoins.
> 
> No suelta tampoco los bitcoin crash, no porque sea un gran inversor, sino porque ni puta idea de lo que va a suceder... ¿y éste era vuestro guía y señor? ::



Jojojo...tú si que seguro que no has ganado millones...ajo y agua...


----------



## Claudius (24 Nov 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Mi grueso está en Dash ahora mismo, y lleva ahí ya bastante tiempo a la espera de ver evolutión como poco.
> 
> Esto hay que tomárselo un poco a cachondeo, el que se lo tome en serio, pues acabará mal del corazón...para mi de momento es dinero del monopoly :



Paketazo lo tengo fomeado en Dash, es mi proyecto piloto. 
 

---------- Post added 24-nov-2017 at 22:44 ----------




NaRNia dijo:


> Fue el error de tu vida, Paketazo, vender esos 10.000 ETH. Ahora serías el rey del mambo... y de aquí a 2 o 3 años, ni te cuento...
> Tendrías un buen barco y todas las putis que quisieras...
> Madre mía 10.000!!!! Lo estoy pensando y telaaaaaaaa.
> Por cierto, cuando ETH pase a POS, cual podría ser la rentabilidad por moneda?.



Yo me arrepiento de no haber entrado fuerte en xrp a medio camino de 1 ctm (cuando lo estuve pensando).
Y mi error para ello fue tener el foco en Bitcoin.., por mezclar 'negocios con ideales'.

Open your mind my friend.


----------



## paketazo (24 Nov 2017)

*Claudius * cierra el pico, que tu ya andas por las 7 cifras...y lo que te queda. 

Claudius=Bitcoñero 2.0


----------



## kaopower (24 Nov 2017)

qué os parece mi cartera?
necesito mucha más teoría y experiencia para poder operar con "más cabeza" dentro de lo irracional del mercado y pretendo aprender lo máximo posible 
-68,97% IOTA
-14,04% QSP
-17% ETH

Como me arrepiento de haber caido en el MOFO de QSP en detrimento de los ETH y como me arrepiento de haber vuelto a comprar IOTA cuando vendí 1/2 durante el último pump
Recomendaciones?


----------



## Alotrópico (24 Nov 2017)

Zcash le está dando fuerte ahora

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Divad (25 Nov 2017)

Gracias remonster, te deseo la misma dicha.

Me alegra ver que hay millones por el foro y otros tantos que vamos por el buen camino.

@kaopower: IOTA sería para la siguiente generación. Si quieres rentabilidad ahora tienes:

ETH
Raiden
Monaco (la tienes a buen precio ahora, para diciembre tendrían que salir. En Twitter han sacado un vídeo mostrando las tarjetas)

Los dos motores de ETH serán raiden y omg. La diferencia que ahora la carrera se la va a dar raiden hasta llegar a la misma capitalización que omg.





Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paketazo (25 Nov 2017)

kaopower dijo:


> qué os parece mi cartera?
> necesito mucha más teoría y experiencia para poder operar con "más cabeza" dentro de lo irracional del mercado y pretendo aprender lo máximo posible
> -68,97% IOTA
> -14,04% QSP
> ...



Yo la tecnología IOTA no la entiendo, y he intentado varias veces ponerme las pilas, leyendo algunas cosillas, pero llego a un punto dónde choca tecnología/seguridad, y ahí ya freno y tiro para atrás.

Personalmente, no arriesgaría tanto en IOTA como un 69%, pero para gustos colores...como dije en su día, me parece que salió pumpeada respecto a otras altcoins del top, lo que no quita que pueda volar, pero no la veremos nunca hacer un 500X desde las capitalizaciones actuales "o lo dudo", y eso va en detrimento del ratio riesgo/beneficio.

QSP...ya nos contarás por aquí de que va...veo que acaba de empezar a cotizar.

Y ETH, pues poco hay que decir, pero quién no lleve 10 ETH al menos y esté en este mundillo desde hace unos meses, es colleja segura.

Yo en tu lugar, metería algo más de % del top 5 (incluido BTC)

Mucha suerte.


----------



## VIVANLASCAENAS (25 Nov 2017)

¿Alguna recomendación para meter unos ZEC en algo arriesgado ( de eso de 500x o nada)?.

Gracias.


----------



## Claudius (25 Nov 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> *Claudius * cierra el pico


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (25 Nov 2017)

Otro día más en la oficina , y ya van..


El verde que corre por las venas.


Buen dia, y buen fin de semana. Mente fria, poca prisa y cabeza alta.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (25 Nov 2017)

La cuestión no es si vamos a meter pasta en la Ico de Bankera, la cuestión es cuánta vamos a meter..., porque meter, deberíamos meter,tiene un hype tremendo. A ver lo que pasa luego...


----------



## Claudius (25 Nov 2017)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> La cuestión no es si vamos a meter pasta en la Ico de Bankera, la cuestión es cuánta vamos a meter..., porque meter, deberíamos meter,tiene un hype tremendo. A ver lo que pasa luego...



Va a entrar dinero institucional. A lo mejor le pasa como a BAT cuya ballena es el BBVA.

Bankera and the Future of Blockchain Banking | BTCMANAGER

Recordar que por haceros de 'advisor' podéis venir a recoger la invitación al privado para daros de alta, si lo deseais, gracias. :Aplauso:


----------



## p_pin (25 Nov 2017)

Para entrar en Bankera según su web se paga en euros? aceptan criptos?


----------



## Claudius (25 Nov 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Para entrar en Bankera según su web se paga en euros? aceptan criptos?



Dash, Ether, Btc y Nem.
Además de más de 20 formas de fiat.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (25 Nov 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Para entrar en Bankera según su web se paga en euros? aceptan criptos?



Hay que hacerse de spectrocoin


----------



## bmbnct (25 Nov 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Va a entrar dinero institucional.



Tienes algún enlace de esto?
Gracias.


----------



## davitin (25 Nov 2017)

Pero vamos a ver, con el rollo este de las icos que haceis exactamente? comprais a precio especial antes de que salga en el exchange y en cuanto sale todos vendeis mas caro hasta que el precio se va a la mierda? por que yo eso es lo que veo en todos los charts cuando sale la moneda desde la ico, el precio baja rapidamente y en muchisimos casos el precio de la moneda se queda por debajo del de la ico, parece como una especie de carrera donde la mayoria acaban palmando pasta.


----------



## Un Hombre de Provecho (25 Nov 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Hay proyectos que a mí me parecen humo y ahí están capitalizando 1000 millones ::



Qué proyectos piensas que son humo?


----------



## Albertezz (25 Nov 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver, con el rollo este de las icos que haceis exactamente? comprais a precio especial antes de que salga en el exchange y en cuanto sale todos vendeis mas caro hasta que el precio se va a la mierda? por que yo eso es lo que veo en todos los charts cuando sale la moneda desde la ico, el precio baja rapidamente y en muchisimos casos el precio de la moneda se queda por debajo del de la ico, parece como una especie de carrera donde la mayoria acaban palmando pasta.




que no sepas como funcionan las icos no significa que dejen de ser lo más rentable dentro del mundo crypto. Pero claro, hay que saber rebuscar (hoy en dia) entre la basura. Yo el 75% de mis beneficios historicos viene todo de icos.


----------



## TarasBulba (25 Nov 2017)

señores, menuda putada, no me acuerdo de la contraseña del wallet de litecoin.
He visto que la cotizacion estaba alta y me he metido despues de 5 años, y a la hora de hacer el envio al exchange me pide la frase para desbloquearlo FACEPALM!
Ni puta idea de que coño puse, supongo que no habrá manera humana de recuperarlo.
Cual info es de agradecer.


----------



## davitin (25 Nov 2017)

Albertezz dijo:


> que no sepas como funcionan las icos no significa que dejen de ser lo más rentable dentro del mundo crypto. Pero claro, hay que saber rebuscar (hoy en dia) entre la basura. Yo el 75% de mis beneficios historicos viene todo de icos.



Estoy preguntando, solo digo lo que me parece desde fuera, todavia no he participado en ninguna, pero si me equivoco podrias explicarme por que....yo lo que veo es eso, la mayoria de la gente vende nada mas salir y el precio cae al suelo, muchas monedas han acabado con menos valor que en la ico, con el consiguiente mosqueo y sensacion de haber sido estafados del personal.

---------- Post added 25-nov-2017 at 12:58 ----------




TarasBulba dijo:


> señores, menuda putada, no me acuerdo de la contraseña del wallet de litecoin.
> He visto que la cotizacion estaba alta y me he metido despues de 5 años, y a la hora de hacer el envio al exchange me pide la frase para desbloquearlo FACEPALM!
> Ni puta idea de que coño puse, supongo que no habrá manera humana de recuperarlo.
> Cual info es de agradecer.



Contrata los servicios de un "jaquer"::


----------



## Albertezz (25 Nov 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Estoy preguntando, solo digo lo que me parece desde fuera, todavia no he participado en ninguna, pero si me equivoco podrias explicarme por que....yo lo que veo es eso, la mayoria de la gente vende nada mas salir y el precio cae al suelo, muchas monedas han acabado con menos valor que en la ico, con el consiguiente mosqueo y sensacion de haber sido estafados del personal.
> 
> ---------- Post added 25-nov-2017 at 12:58 ----------
> 
> ...




Pues tienes que preguntarte porqué cae el precio y quien es el que vende. Ya te lo digo:
- la palabra mágica es Presale. En la mayoria de icos hay presale a precio de chollo, muchas veces a fondos de inversión o ballenas, esto lo suelen publicitar durante la ico para que los inversores de la ico sepan lo que hay. A veces el % de descuento de la presales es del 10-20% y otras de 10.000%. Hay de todo, pues si los inversores son fondos que vienen de bolsa o gente muy tocha, esa gente con un 10-20-30% de beneficios les parece la hostia y venden nada mas salir porque ellos ya están en beneficios y por eso cae el precio.
Precisamente una presale muy ventajosa es una de los redflags más grandes que hay para no meter dinero en una ico.

Hay otras icos donde no hay presale, o la presale es pequeña tanto en nº de tokens vendidos como en descuento, lo que hace que no haya presión bajista cuando sale a mercado, entonces eso hace que se dispare el precio y todos tengamos un buen profit.

El combo breaker de las icos: sin presale o presale con minimo descuento o con vesting de 3-6 meses para esos inversores + proceso de KYC + proyecto de calidad = altas probabilidades de ganar dinerete.


----------



## Claudius (25 Nov 2017)

bmbnct dijo:


> Tienes algún enlace de esto?
> Gracias.



Networking, y hasta ahí puedo llegar. De nada.


----------



## davitin (25 Nov 2017)

Bitcoin gold sigue en lateral, huele a subidontipo btc cash, acordaos de lo que os digo.

Por cierto, por que no esta listado en coinmarketcap?


----------



## p_pin (25 Nov 2017)

TarasBulba dijo:


> señores, menuda putada, no me acuerdo de la contraseña del wallet de litecoin.
> He visto que la cotizacion estaba alta y me he metido despues de 5 años, y a la hora de hacer el envio al exchange me pide la frase para desbloquearlo FACEPALM!
> Ni puta idea de que coño puse, supongo que no habrá manera humana de recuperarlo.
> Cual info es de agradecer.



Si lo tienes todo perdido usa un poco la "lógica" piensa qué contraseña pondrías por ejemplo hay gente que pone el día que se casó, o que nació... por poner un ejemplo, esas son las más predecibles, y poco seguras pero si por entonces tenías esa costumbre quizá suene la flauta. No sé tampoco si el monedero se bloquea al meter mal la contraseña "x" veces

Yo por ejemplo que tengo tantas contraseñas de todo tipo, las tengo apuntadas en un cuadernillo pequeño y discreto. Así me ahorro esa situación


----------



## davitin (25 Nov 2017)

Dash a 620, puff...este es otro que llegara a los mil pavos a no mucho tardar.


----------



## TarasBulba (25 Nov 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Si lo tienes todo perdido usa un poco la "lógica" piensa qué contraseña pondrías por ejemplo hay gente que pone el día que se casó, o que nació... por poner un ejemplo, esas son las más predecibles, y poco seguras pero si por entonces tenías esa costumbre quizá suene la flauta. No sé tampoco si el monedero se bloquea al meter mal la contraseña "x" veces
> 
> Yo por ejemplo que tengo tantas contraseñas de todo tipo, las tengo apuntadas en un cuadernillo pequeño y discreto. Así me ahorro esa situación



Lo bueno es que no se bloquea. Lo malo es que pide una frase...siempre pongo la misma contraseña para todo, pero aquí no sirve.
Me queda probar lo del hacker y lo del hipnotista.


----------



## Gian Gastone (25 Nov 2017)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> La cuestión no es si vamos a meter pasta en la Ico de Bankera, la cuestión es cuánta vamos a meter..., porque meter, deberíamos meter,tiene un hype tremendo. A ver lo que pasa luego...



Pues a mi la noticia de que se podran hacer transanciones entre clientes off-blockchain me ha dejado 8:


----------



## Claudius (25 Nov 2017)

TarasBulba dijo:


> Lo bueno es que no se bloquea. Lo malo es que pide una frase...siempre pongo la misma contraseña para todo, pero aquí no sirve.
> Me queda probar lo del hacker y lo del hipnotista.



Cuantos eran?

prueba todo en mayúsculas, minúsculas, 
prueba combinando tu password con un espacio delante, detrás, ambos


----------



## Divad (25 Nov 2017)

Felicidades a todos los premiados! Ya podría estar criptolandia subiendo todos los días :Baile::Baile::Baile:



Chicosalchicha dijo:


> Alguno esta holdeando request network?



+1

La fase de identificación tendría que ir ligada con bankera y demás cryptos relacionadas. Le seguirá las de gobernanza, salud,...



Gurney dijo:


> FitVitalik ICO | HELP VITALIK BUTERIN GET BACK IN SHAPE



Igual ha sido obra de su hermano mayor...
Dmitry Buterin (@BlockGeekDima) on Twitter
Dmitry Buterin personal website
:XX:

Tocados por la gracia 'divina'... Estos illuminados la hostia ::

Me he topado con otra exchange ligada a blockchain
Exchange Union (XUC) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap

Resulta graciosa que no pongan que está en etherdelta cuando sí que sale...
Just a moment...
8:

https://bankex.com/es/
han dado mucha publicidad, veremos como comienza.

He probado la beta cobinhood y funciona, la veo muy práctica.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (25 Nov 2017)

Viendo el panorama uno se pregunta, puede Dash, con todo lo que conlleva tener un precio cercano al Bitcoin actual en un futuro? o Eth?Grandes proyectos que se van asentando y van evolucionando, de forma adecuada, cerrando grietas,construyendo camino,cubriendo necesidades, necesidades reales, proyectos llevados al día a día, como de lejos puede llegar?se facilitara su uso de forma transparente e implementada para dummies o por otra parte se dara más acceso y vias a la gente para que aprenda sobre ello?


Mientras tanto hermanos pequeños acechan por atrás, como Neo/Monero/OMG.. and+, esperando a la pubertad y a un buen estirón..


Mientras tanto en un mundo en el que cada día el sabueso mecánico parece más cercano..


----------



## NaRNia (25 Nov 2017)

el Bitcoin directo a los 9.000$... Tela como está el criptomundo. Y el 2018 se espera bestial...
El marketcap cada día subiendo y subiendo. Está entrando mucha mucha pasta...
Si el año q viene entran institucionales hasta donde se puede ir esto? ::


----------



## VictorW (25 Nov 2017)

Pues si los estados no se meten... Quien sabe.
Lo único que me acojonan son los exchanges, por eso me estoy pasando las cryptos al Ledger Nano S.
Lo estoy toqueteando y me arrepiento de no comprarlo antes.


----------



## paketazo (25 Nov 2017)

NaRNia dijo:


> el Bitcoin directo a los 9.000$... Tela como está el criptomundo. Y el 2018 se espera bestial...
> El marketcap cada día subiendo y subiendo. Está entrando mucha mucha pasta...
> Si el año q viene entran institucionales hasta donde se puede ir esto? ::



Viví la burbuja .com, que os puedo asegurar que fue algo bestial, y esto empieza a no tener "punto.com" de comparación.

Empiezo a pensar que el fin de los paraisos fiscales, al tiempo que se presupone una etapa de recesión mundial en los mercados inminente, sumado a la desconfianza de las políticas monetarias expansivas por parte del BCE, FED Banco de Japón...están provocando una desconfianza generalizada por parte de los creadores de mercado.

Esto no lo mueven cuatro friquis como hace 3 años, aquí hay grandes fondos posicionandose, y eso es por algo que nadie de los que andan por aquí sabe.

Algo huele a podrido desde hace tiempo en los mercados tradicionales, tanto de deuda como de renta variable, y esto podría suponer una salida "sencilla" para todos esos capitales inflados a base de especulación agresiva durante muchos años.

iremos viendo...pero acojonar, acojona esta subida que se trae desde hace 8 años


----------



## djun (25 Nov 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Viendo el panorama uno se pregunta, puede Dash, con todo lo que conlleva tener un precio cercano al Bitcoin actual en un futuro? o Eth?Grandes proyectos que se van asentando y van evolucionando, de forma adecuada, cerrando grietas,construyendo camino,cubriendo necesidades, necesidades reales, proyectos llevados al día a día, como de lejos puede llegar?se facilitara su uso de forma transparente e implementada para dummies o por otra parte se dara más acceso y vias a la gente para que aprenda sobre ello?
> 
> 
> Mientras tanto hermanos pequeños acechan por atrás, como Neo/Monero/OMG.. and+, esperando a la pubertad y a un buen estirón..
> ...



Yo no tengo ni idea de AT ni nada, pero a Dash la veo a 4.000 y luego a 7.000 en 1 año. 
Btc estará en 30.000 y Eth en 2.500.

Hagámos una porra.


----------



## jorgitonew (25 Nov 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Viví la burbuja .com, que os puedo asegurar que fue algo bestial, y esto empieza a no tener "punto.com" de comparación.
> 
> Empiezo a pensar que el fin de los paraisos fiscales, al tiempo que se presupone una etapa de recesión mundial en los mercados inminente, sumado a la desconfianza de las políticas monetarias expansivas por parte del BCE, FED Banco de Japón...están provocando una desconfianza generalizada por parte de los creadores de mercado.
> 
> ...



hombre... a día de hoy la capitalización de lo que fue la .com da mil vueltas a lo que es la capitalización de criptomundo...

el criptomundo a día de hoy son 4 perras chicas en comparación con lo que valen otros sectores...


----------



## Divad (25 Nov 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Viví la burbuja .com, que os puedo asegurar que fue algo bestial, y esto empieza a no tener "punto.com" de comparación.
> 
> Empiezo a pensar que el fin de los paraisos fiscales, al tiempo que se presupone una etapa de recesión mundial en los mercados inminente, sumado a la desconfianza de las políticas monetarias expansivas por parte del BCE, FED Banco de Japón...están provocando una desconfianza generalizada por parte de los creadores de mercado.
> 
> ...



Da la sensación que todo se acelera y según Vitalik tardará 2-3 años. Aunque la deja caer para verano de 2018 la siguiente actualización. También memciona los dos motores OMG y Raiden.
Vitalik Buterin Lays Roadmap for Ethereum Visa Levels Quadratic Sharding

Si la muerte del FIAT será lenta... veremos subidas constantes en todo criptolandia hasta que entrar en una crypto tenga precios desorbitados. Para entonces ya debería de existir la RBU.

Cuando comience a extenderse las tarjetas TenX(Dash), Monaco(ETH),... en el FIAT debería de crear un efecto llamada acabando con un maricón el último.

La petada del FIAT en Octubre del 2018.

Dash y ETH parten como favoritas para comerse el mercado.


----------



## davitin (25 Nov 2017)

Lo que esta claro es que le estan metiendo pasta a saco a las blue chips del cripto mundo.

Yo lo tengo claro...dash, eth, btc cash, neo, y por lo menos un bitcoin, eso mas unos miles metidos en diferentes proyectos a largo plazo como sonm, civic y alguno mas...espero tener al menos medio kilo en el banco en un par de años y que vigile garitas su puta madre.::


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (25 Nov 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Lo que esta claro es que le estan metiendo pasta a saco a las blue chips del cripto mundo.
> 
> Yo lo tengo claro...dash, eth, btc cash, neo, y por lo menos un bitcoin, eso mas unos miles metidos en diferentes proyectos a largo plazo como sonm, civic y alguno mas...espero tener al menos medio kilo en el banco en un par de años y que vigile garitas su puta madre.::



Medio kilo? no seas modesto, eso ya esta más que ganado. Davitin se fuerte.

---------- Post added 25-nov-2017 at 21:13 ----------




djun dijo:


> Yo no tengo ni idea de AT ni nada, pero a Dash la veo a 4.000 y luego a 7.000 en 1 año.
> Btc estará en 30.000 y Eth en 2.500.
> 
> Hagámos una porra.



Ojala Djun, hay que ir a paso a paso,en mi caso soy mucho más conservador , diría que a mediados del año que viene(Junio-Julio) Dash en 2800 y Eth sobre los 1200-1500, pero son todo pajas, igual hay una buena hostia.

Si nos pasamos, pues mejor.

Ahora es un buen momento para acumular.El que pueda.

El roadmap de Dash lo deja a huevo.


----------



## Claudius (25 Nov 2017)

djun dijo:


> Yo no tengo ni idea de AT ni nada, pero a Dash la veo a 4.000



Qué pronostico más conservador. Todo dependerá por un lado de Bitcoin y por otro la demanda de fiat/dash directa.

Aventurarse siempre es complicado.
Para mi los 1000 siempre fueron un hecho, y esa afirmación siempre la he expuesto públicamente, y dónde pongo la boca, pongo el chuletón de buey.
:baba:


----------



## jorgitonew (25 Nov 2017)

la que lo va a petar todo si no hay bug el 25 diciembre es ardor


----------



## Divad (25 Nov 2017)

jorgitonew dijo:


> la que lo va a petar todo si no hay bug el 25 diciembre es ardor



Cuidado no te quemes, no veo el equipo detrás. Ya me costaba fiarme de Dent aunque buscándolos por la red he visto su familia, hijos, donde viven, negocios,... te quedas algo más tranquilo y por ello hodl.

Tiene buen chart para especular


----------



## paketazo (25 Nov 2017)

jorgitonew dijo:


> hombre... a día de hoy la capitalización de lo que fue la .com da mil vueltas a lo que es la capitalización de criptomundo...
> 
> el criptomundo a día de hoy son 4 perras chicas en comparación con lo que valen otros sectores...



Cierto, la capitalización de las .com fue algo bestial, fluyó el dinero en poco tiempo hacia los mercados de ese sector que en un 90% era humo, como si no hubiera un mañana.

Yo me refería, ya no a la capitalizción total en si del mercado, si no a la velocidad de revalorización de los activos.

BTC en pocos años ha pasado de centavos a casi 9000$, y eso ahora mismo en mi memoria no hay ningnua acción que yo recuerde ni en el OTC que lo haya logrado jamás.


Otra como ETH por ejemplo, en año y medio de 0,5$ a cerca de 500$


En la época .com, si recuerdo ver valores pasar de 5$ a 40$, de 15$ a 80$...pero era un 5X un 8X incluso algunos 10X muy concretos...hacer un 2X era para losers.

Aquí parece que hacer un 10X es haberse equivocado, y mi experiencia me dice que es algo con una volatilidad al alza no vista antes.

Bien es cierto que esto es tan nuevo, que quizá ciertamente podría ser el dinero 2.0 definitivo, y quién no tome cartas en el asunto ahora, será un ignorante económico mañana "hablo de fondos más que de particulares"


Por ejemplo:


Imaginad a Blackrock posicionandose en ETh de manera "encubierta" mediante exchangers koreanos...ahora pensad que otros fondos multimillonarios de capital riesgo se enterasen de este movimiento...¿qué sucedería?


Pues podría suceder que un mercado tan estrecho en oferta ocmo es este (hablo sobre todo del top 10), se dispararía en capitalización y revalorización, pues el que no ande listo ahora andará a remolque la próxima década.

Con un teórico precio futuro de BTC en 100.000$ (de momento es solo un sueño)...un fondo como blackrock cubriría adquiriendo el 10% de la masa monetaria de BTC todas sus carteras "importantes" en la próxima década.


Lo mismo para ETH, Dash, XRP... ante la duda, creo que se están tirando al rio, y pensando...más vale perder mañana que arriesgarse a quedar fuera del que podría ser el negocio del siglo.

Son todo suposiciones, pero me amparo en los volúmenes, ya que eso no sale de la ciudadanía normal de a pie...y menos de la de este país dónde el 90% no saben ni lo que es un Dash o un Monero, y menos para lo que sirven.


Un saludo y buena noche de sábado.


----------



## davitin (25 Nov 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> No lo veo por una razón muy sencilla... Han subido muchas criptomonedas pero todo en base a hipótesis, muchas de esas criptomonedas van a ser trampas para ratas... Y hablo de monedas que a día de hoy parecen la panacea.
> 
> En cuanto empiece a haber un uso real de alguna (cosa que por cierto no ha sucedido) las otras van a caer como un castillo de naipes... Lo que está sucediendo ahora en realidad es un mero posicionamiento ante un escenario incierto... Pero en cuanto esta incertidumbre pase el dinero se irá ... En el futuro no va a haber un dash, litecoin, eth, bitcoin, monero conviviendo... Varias de éstas van a morir, si ahora conviven es porque son "apuestas" ante un futuro desconocido. ¿qué está comprando la gente? ¿una solución a algo hoy? No, están apostando a ver si alguna de éstas se impone... Y cuando una lo haga la mayoría de las otras se irán al traste.
> 
> ...



No funciona asi.

Lo que hay detras de las "monedas" en realidad son proyectos que hacen "cosas"...por ejemplo, la " moneda" CIVIC no es una moneda de uso general, es una moneda que se utiliza para contratar los servicios de la blockchain de ese proyecto, que lo que hace es almacenar identidades de personas, con las ventajas de la tecnologia blockchain (inalterabilidaf, imposible de hackear, etc) es mas seguro usar ese servicio que utilizar un dni fisico que se puede falsificar...como digo el token es para pagar dentro de ese sistema, no puedes pagar directamente con bitcoin, si quieres usar civic tienes que tener tokens de civic.

Como ves las altcoins no son metodos de pago generalistas, por lo tanto pueden convivir perfectamente muchas blockchains cada una con su token.


----------



## Divad (25 Nov 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Cierto, la capitalización de las .com fue algo bestial, fluyó el dinero en poco tiempo hacia los mercados de ese sector que en un *90% era humo*, como si no hubiera un mañana.
> 
> Yo me refería, ya no a la capitalizción total en si del mercado, si no a la velocidad de revalorización de los activos.
> 
> ...



La creación de dinero sin respaldo comenzó cuando se cargaron el patrón oro y desde entonces como bien dices el 90% del dinero es humo. Con las .com no había ningún control, teniendo amigos banqueros y políticos daban los pelotazos tranquilamente.

Ahora no se puede crear dinero de la nada, solo se puede hacer HF y todos los que estén dentro se llevan una paga extra. El acceso a criptolandia está controlado, aunque una vez dentro puedes ocultar el rastro del dinero y aunque sepan que es tú dirección uno mismo tiene el control de su dinero.

Lo graciosa llega con las ballenas que están en korea regando todas las cryptos. Veremos más ballenas cuando comiencen a funcionar las 11 exchanges japonesas?

Los que siempre han estado controlando el juego están usando las ballenas (bots) para que les distribuya el humo y así seguir manteniendo el poder cuando el nuevo juego tenga luz verde. Sería muy descarado inflar de golpe las cryptos y lo que hacen es regarlas a todas de forma equitativamente. Como si fuese algo 'natural' 8:

Quienes no entren ahora con todo van a perder la oportunidad de vivir tranquilamente. De hecho tengo todos los huevos en criptolandia y llevo 25 días en casa de mis padres para ahorrar el máximo posible :o Prefiero pasarlas putas ahora y vivir tranquilo después con todos los que me rodean... 

Buenas corridas para todos!

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## davitin (25 Nov 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Cuando digo que algo es "humo" no me refiero a que haya un muro de cartón piedra, me refiero a que hay muchos proyectos sobrevalorados que nunca van a verse funcionando... Y se están comprando criptomonedas ante expectativas en el futuro surrealistas.
> 
> Y se deduce fácil que muchas criptomonedas van a perecer porque persiguen en muchos casos lo mismo... Una implantación, ser el núcleo de un sistema económico por ejemplo... Por eso digo que cuando eso se materialice, y ésa/ o esas criptomonedas valgan mucho dinero... Las otras, las que compiten por lo mismo desaparecerán... Y si subsisten ahora es por eso, porque se desconoce el modo en que va a ser... Pero si por ejemplo mañana yo fuese al bar y viese a alguien pagar un café con un bitcoin entonces ten por seguro que dash, ltc o monero no existirán... Porque ya no tendrían razón de ser... Ahora mismo son una alternativa remota y por eso capitalizan lo que ves. Por si se lía gorda en bitcoin con un bug o por si dash es capaz de implantarse en el mundo real. Cuando 1 o 2 lo resuelvan el resto desaparecerán.



Pero vamos a ver, estas otra vez con lo mismo...hablas de que todas las altcoins buscan implantar un nuevo sistema economico o de pagos y no es asi...blockchain no es un metodo de pago, es una tecnologia que se usa para muchas cosas, y los proyectos para pagos generalistas solo son unos pocos, la mayoria de las blockchain usan sus token para intercambio interno y para autofinanciarse, son mas parecidos a acciones de una compañia que a otra cosa.

Lo que dices de que unos sobreviviran y otros no, es de perogrullo, igual que unas empresas sobreviven y otras no....y que?


----------



## Divad (25 Nov 2017)

Llevas años yendo a contra corriente El_anarquistamualdina haciendo suposiciones y si yo fuese tú, metería pasta en DENTACOIN tras tantos zascas que llevas una boca de oro te podrías pagar 

Al principio pensaba cuanto duraría ETC y mírala... Te acabas acostumbrando y aceptas que cada crypto es un gueto controlado por los listos y su red clientelar.

Para no tener utilidad bien que las están 'regulando' para mover más dinero... 

La única que veo como un caballo de Troya es Bitcoin, ya que de cara a la galería es la crypto de los frikis, hackers, mercado negro, terroristas,... Y tras recibir esa información cualquier ciudadano ya le tira para atrás. Luego miras quien es su creador y el sujeto acaba en 'moto'... Pues a mí ya me tiro para atrás, cuando me puse a ver ETH y veía a un niño sacado del WOW y con todo pagado por los listos... Pues ya lo vi claro tras ver bancos y corporaciones detrás.

Como ya he dicho, cada crypto es un gueto usado por los listos. Sería descaradísimo verlos a TODOS metidos en ETH y por ello el 90% de las cryptos convivirán juntas 

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Divad (26 Nov 2017)

En el último capítulo emitido de la serie Mr. Robot han sincronizado las fiestas de criptolandia con el alza de e-coin. Sueltan buenas perlas los cabrones (listos) ::


----------



## workforfood (26 Nov 2017)

Los cojones que se van regando todas las altcoins, hay altcoins que siguen igual que su salida al mercado. Y las demás Ethereum, dash, ripple, litecoin, monero van subiendo poco a poco con bajadas en medio y es normal, la única que se sale es bitcoin todo el año lleva subiendo día a día solo tuvo un bache en septiembre de este año y ahora pasa lo 9000 $ es una moneda que está profundamente manipulada por inversores. Qué cojones de moneda ha subido de 1000 $ a 9000$ en todo criptolandia ninguna. Solo hay que ver las capitalizaciones lo de bitcoin es completamente anómalo, las demás monedas van cargando poco a poco.

---------- Post added 26-nov-2017 at 09:58 ----------

Quién cojones se va a meter en una moneda de 9000$ qué gente está metiendo dinero cuando hay más de 1000 alternativas para especular, hay algo muy raro en bitcoin y la gente que está detrás.


----------



## VictorW (26 Nov 2017)

Pues este jueves pasado... 2 amigos míos.
Viendo como esta la RV USA... Cualquiera con patrimonio a diversificar.


----------



## workforfood (26 Nov 2017)

VictorW dijo:


> Pues este jueves pasado... 2 amigos míos.
> Viendo como esta la RV USA... Cualquiera con patrimonio a diversificar.



La gente por psicología invierte en monedas que pueden multiplicar su inversión que apueste por una coin que puede crecer como lo ha hecho bitcoin de 0 a 9000$ pero poca gente va a meter a cuando ya está a 9000 $ por que el % de crecimiento será mínimo, unos pocos € de ganancia, por eso hay gente que está buscando el sustituto del bitcoin en una altcoin que valga muy poco. 
Solo puedes hacer algo de dinero si metes muchos miles de € y eso la mayoría de gente no está dispuesta quiere repetir lo que ha hecha mucha gente hizo con bitcoin meter 2000$ cuando estaba a 10 $ y echarse a dormir y esperar que su inversión valga en unos años millones de $, poniendo 2000$.

Es simple psicología financiera.


----------



## orbeo (26 Nov 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> La gente por psicología invierte en monedas que pueden multiplicar su inversión que apueste por una coin que puede crecer como lo ha hecho bitcoin de 0 a 9000$ pero poca gente va a meter a cuando ya está a 9000 $ por que el % de crecimiento será mínimo, unos pocos € de ganancia, por eso hay gente que está buscando el sustituto del bitcoin en una altcoin que valga muy poco.
> Solo puedes hacer algo de dinero si metes muchos miles de € y eso la mayoría de gente no está dispuesta quiere repetir lo que ha hecha mucha gente hizo con bitcoin meter 2000$ cuando estaba a 10 $ y echarse a dormir y esperar que su inversión valga en unos años millones de $, poniendo 2000$.
> 
> Es simple psicología financiera.



Cualquiera ajeno al mundo cripto, que venga de inversiones tradicionales (bolsa, fondos, etc...) puede tener orgasmos full time de ver que su dinero crece un 10% mensual. "Solo" las subidas de BTC actuales, son increibles para mucha gente.


----------



## workforfood (26 Nov 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Cualquiera ajeno al mundo cripto, que venga de inversiones tradicionales (bolsa, fondos, etc...) puede tener orgasmos full time de ver que su dinero crece un 10% mensual. "Solo" las subidas de BTC actuales, son increibles para mucha gente.



Subidas de 10 $ a 9000 $ ha sido una subida del 90.000% y eso mucha gente lo ha conseguido
de 5000 $ por ejemplo a 9000$ es una subida grande pero es del 80%.

La gente cuando va a apostar prefiere meter 10 $ y esperar que suba a 9000$ que meter 5000$ y sacar 9000$.


----------



## orbeo (26 Nov 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> Subidas de 10 $ a 9000 $ ha sido una subida del 90.000% y eso mucha gente lo ha conseguido
> de 5000 $ por ejemplo a 9000$ es una subida grande pero es del 80%.
> 
> La gente cuando va a apostar prefiere meter 10 $ y esperar que suba a 9000$ que meter 5000$ y sacar 9000$.



Creo que no me he debido de explicar bien


----------



## workforfood (26 Nov 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Creo que no me he debido de explicar bien



Ya te he entendido para la gente de bolsa o especuladores una subida del 10% mensual es muy grande. Pero la gente que tiene poco dinero para invertir unos pocos miles busca repetir pelotazo y busca una altcoin que se lo dé.


----------



## orbeo (26 Nov 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> Ya te he entendido para la gente de bolsa o especuladores una subida del 10% mensual es muy grande. Pero la gente que tiene poco dinero para invertir unos pocos miles busca repetir pelotazo y busca una altcoin que se lo dé.



Pero si la mayoría no sabe/entiende que es Bitcoin, mucho menos una altcoin.

Para la mayoría, todo lo que hay bajo Bitcoin al abrir coinmarketcap es ciencia ficción. Sin con Bitcoin puedo tener retornos increíbles (desde el punto de vista de inversión tradicional) para que complicarme.

Las alts, ICOs, exchanges, etc... Son para usuarios que al menos, han invertido primero algo de tiempo en entender/aprender.

La gente joven lo pilla a la primera, ahora se da la paradoja de que quien no entiende como valorar una empresa, que es el PER, el Alpha o beta de un fondo, etc... Pilla a la primera el mundo cripto.

Ahora ves a hablar de bitcoin a por ejemplo, Rankia. Es un descojono incluso los artículos que publican supuestos expertos, no te digo nada de algunos comentarios por parte de los foreros. De las alts, la mayoría no saben ni que existen.


----------



## Divad (26 Nov 2017)

Pues siento desilusionarte, hay cientos de minas de oro más rentables que Bitcoin

Cryptocoin overview - WorldCoinIndex.com



Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## davitin (26 Nov 2017)

Parece que el top ten a dejado de subir, no? incluso hay una pequeña regresion de eth y otras...creeis que estamos en el preludio de una bajada?


----------



## Divad (26 Nov 2017)

@NF: Envía privado a Claudius


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (26 Nov 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> A ver, yo creo que no, que solo está consolidando.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lo de Bankera es mañana.Tienes que hacerte una cuenta en spectrocoin que es la exchange que lo va a llevar.Lo bueno es que aceptan euros, dólares, Bitcoin, Ethereum...

---------- Post added 26-nov-2017 at 16:04 ----------

Por cierto, que os parece Cardano? ,me da a mí que éstos chinos pueden inflarlo de vez en cuando y está en muy pocos exchanges todavía, lo cual le da mucho margen de subidas grandes, no?


----------



## paketazo (26 Nov 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> OTRA COSA:
> 
> Podría una Maruja comprar unas pocas BANKERA?
> Llega aún a tiempo?
> ...



Claro que puedes:

BITCOIN wallet | Buy and sell Bitcoin easily | SpectroCoin

Registrate ahí y espera a mañana que se abre el "juego"

manda ahí tus BTC, Dash, ETH, NEM... no sé si aceptan más tokens...

La duda que tengo es si saldrá al alza una vez cotice, y cuando cotizará y bajo que exchangers.

Yo no correré tras ellas, y no entraré en la ICO, pero evidentemente quién lo tenga claro, ahí tiene la oportunidad.

Un saludo


----------



## Divad (26 Nov 2017)

NEM lleva en lateral desde el 14 de septiembre, creéis que con la salida de bankera se disparará? Es la que falta por subir del top.

Moveré las chapas a SpectroCoin y si hay fiesta en ambas, veré si puedo coger las dos olas.


----------



## juli (26 Nov 2017)

Ole gente...no me lo puedo de creé...un domingo entero para mí solo...a resolver sin siquiera afeitarme, 100% cama, pakete de chester ...y partido de la Real por el internék ( Manolismo radikal en plena yihad, i know :o  ) Si con 15 tacos me cuentan que lo del paraíso iba a ser algo parecido auna cama como ésta y no pètada de rubias...( en fin...quién encontrase el ticket de compra reembolsable de esta fucking life ! ).

Por cierto, parece mentira que en el corridón bullish actual alguno parezca que encuentre más gusto en que "otras" coins vayan peor que "las suyas" . Ahora mismo, la incógnita del mes , imo, es la de si habrá barridón de padre y muy señor mío cercano o no ( porque quienes hayan empujado los 100.000 últimos kilos que lleva esto de crecida se estarán relamiendo con pillar su x3 y recomprar abajo, quién lo duda ). Personalmente, creo que cuanto más no aproximemos sin él a mediados de diciembre, menos posibilidades habrá de sufrirlo antes de navidades...pues este niquelado "paper to crypto" de la castucilla global perdería el acojonante impacto publicitario global de unas navidades fabricando trillonarios en Shitland como quien lava...y ése es muuuuucho gancho para trincar el fiat de la adopción masiva 2018 a espuertas...como para desperdiciarlo.

Buena jodienda con mis ocupaciones inesperadas, la de perderme el enésimo - y mayor - aclarado de BTC Cash hacia Dash con ésta a los 600 y Jihan cayendo por denajo de los 1000...pero bué, querer pllar todas no sólo es una gansada, sino una fabrica de frustraciones...y toca saborear lo conseguido con el piloto automático, que no es poco y con zero curro.

Otra liada importante, la de bittrex , ticket respondido, por cierto, con las alucinantes exigencias informativas de los pollos, vaya tela. A esperar toca. Por cierto, cuando dios cierra una puerta abre una ventana : Ayer a las tantas resincronizo una wallet vieja de Dash...y jurl,jurl :: ...Mi posición TOTAL en el digital cash aumentada en un 50%, con 2 cojonazos ( olvidos , supongo, de cuando en primavera sacaba ETH y Dash a paladas en los pumpeos del robotito DGB ...en fin, ninguna molestia, hoyga - pero vaya desorden tras un año viviendo entre passwords , private keys y la de dios - ). 

Por cierto, a los Pivians...una semanita de Zpiv ya y sin problemas...a cruzar los dedos ( que aunque el team de PIVX curren como los de galeras, la verdad es que se paga en salud y a ver si ésta es la buena ). Por cierto..de serlo, y supongo que ellos estarán esperando también un par de semanas operativos sin líos, sé que había un par de novedades realmente jugosas ( aunque hablo de hace como 3 semanas y me tendré que poner al día y hablar con alguna gente el discord ). Por cierto, alguien sabe en base a qué se marca el ranking que linkea Divad ? Cryptocoin overview - WorldCoinIndex.com ( Pivx sale el ciento y pico , aunque con unos % acojonantes número 1 respecto a hace un año, con sólo 2 monedas que siquiera rebasen el 50% del ratio purple , que, por ejemplo, multiplica x50 :8: la revalorización anual de BTC , nada menos y se dice pronto ).

Otra cosa a destacar así a botepronto, que algunos tokens de ETH del 100 para abajo empeizan a palpitar...( aunque esto posiblemente sea incógnita para 2018 ya , donde me da que TH puede marcar verdaderos hitos a nivelde empuje y vuelco de fiat al criptosistema...pera ya iremos hablando de eso )

Un saludo y suerte a todos. A ver si va entrando diciembre , no hay barrido gordo...y lo dejan suelto hasta navidades, que se podría llegar a unos caps del copón. Y gracias a todos por los aportes , ocupadillo vienen aún mejor. 

Y bueno...que toca siestecilla de hora y pico del costado izquierdo...a ser buenos. 

Suerte y cabeza.


----------



## p_pin (26 Nov 2017)

Alguien ha usado el exchange spectrocoin? el de bankera? cuánto tardan en "visualizarse" los depósitos? hice uno hace 3 horas y aun no me aparece en el saldo (lo hice en eth, que nunca lo había usado para transferencias, sólo alguna vez para tradear)


----------



## easyridergs (26 Nov 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Alguien ha usado el exchange spectrocoin? el de bankera? cuánto tardan en "visualizarse" los depósitos? hice uno hace 3 horas y aun no me aparece en el saldo (lo hice en eth, que nunca lo había usado para transferencias, sólo alguna vez para tradear)



Yo acabo de hacer un par con ethereums desde bittrex y bitfinex, los dos en minutos.


----------



## p_pin (26 Nov 2017)

easyridergs dijo:


> Yo acabo de hacer un par con ethereums desde bittrex y bitfinex, los dos en minutos.



Ok, yo lo hice desde otro exchange, y de momento está a cero, el caso es que en el explorador creo que aparece bien (como dije hasta ahora no había hecho ninguna transacción con eth, si necesito una muy rápida suelo usar ripple). El caso es que he consultado con atención al cliente, se supone que lo han pasado al dpto correspondiente... a ver si no tarda mucho, por que la intención era meter esos eth a bankera... si no llegan para eso, menuda putada


----------



## Claudius (26 Nov 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Alguien ha usado el exchange spectrocoin? el de bankera? cuánto tardan en "visualizarse" los depósitos? hice uno hace 3 horas y aun no me aparece en el saldo (lo hice en eth, que nunca lo había usado para transferencias, sólo alguna vez para tradear)



Los findes, el sistema automático lo tienen parado para x cantidades y no tienen equipo a full time, ve al chat de bankera y dilo, que te abren privado y dan support. O también en el chat de support de spectrocoin, abajo a la derecha el 'bocadillo'.

---------- Post added 26-nov-2017 at 21:12 ----------

Los que me han pedido invitación/ref por privado para bankera, me tomaré unas cervezas a vuestra salud. Merci!
Os he metido el fomo en vena bien.


----------



## p_pin (26 Nov 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Los findes, el sistema automático lo tienen parado para x cantidades y no tienen equipo a full time, ve al chat de bankera y dilo, que te abren privado y dan support. O también en el chat de support de spectrocoin, abajo a la derecha el 'bocadillo'.



Sí, ahí es donde contacté, en el chat de spetro, de momento me dijeron tras indicarles la adress que pasan nota al dpto para mirarlo... y hablando de bocadillos, voy a cenar


----------



## Gian Gastone (26 Nov 2017)

Yo lo hice hace 1 mes y no tuve problemas alguno para comprar BNK.
Hoy he probado el tradin de Bankera q esta en fase Beta y es un truño dificil de seguir.


----------



## Claudius (26 Nov 2017)

El triángulo crypto-malayo del que hablé hace algún timepo se fortalece.
Philippines to Legalize Bitcoin as a Security - Bitcoin News


----------



## juli (27 Nov 2017)

La tocada de huevos con Bittrex y mi cuenta "dessincronizada" - según ellos, el mismo 2FA me funciona perfectamente en varios sitios - se está poniendo bien jodida. Me activan la que se supone que es mi cuenta - o una nueva - pero sin fondos , ni movimientos previos...nada.

Alguna experiencia de cómo funcionar con esta gente ? Gracias.


----------



## juli (27 Nov 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> ¿cómo te has metido ahí? ¿es que no leíste la gran jugada que le hicieron a Caphlam robándole 100 dólares en gólems? ::
> 
> Y mira que avisó.



Pero vamos a ver ... para soltar esa chuminada te pones a postear ?


----------



## jorgitonew (27 Nov 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Cuidado no te quemes, no veo el equipo detrás. Ya me costaba fiarme de Dent aunque buscándolos por la red he visto su familia, hijos, donde viven, negocios,... te quedas algo más tranquilo y por ello hodl.
> 
> Tiene buen chart para especular



ein???

si el equipo de nxt/ardor es ampliamente conocido y bastante currante
a qué te refieres??


----------



## davitin (27 Nov 2017)

Bitcoin a 9500...a fin de año estara a 12.000.


----------



## Divad (27 Nov 2017)

jorgitonew dijo:


> ein???
> 
> si el equipo de nxt/ardor es ampliamente conocido y bastante currante
> a qué te refieres??



Me baso en la ley del don dinero, sigue su rastro y sabrás quienes están detrás.

En nxt no he encontrado sujetos que den la cara. Por lo que el riego de bots del sistema es nula. Esto no quita que se lo curren, pero las corridas irán a cargo de los pececillos.

Puse el ejemplo de Dent y he visto que hay personas de nokia detrás. Aunque ahora sea una gran mierda... algo de seguridad ya transmite, no mucha pero ves sujetos. Además, la primera cuenta 400 Bad Request

va repartiendo chapas a diferentes cuentas para mantener el valor. Es como si ahora no le llegase el momento de subir; si sube o baja demasiado interviene para mantener el valor.

Para nada me sorprendería que el resto de cryptos hagan lo mismo y si encima cuentas con los bots de la exchange de turno y la inflada con los tether... pues ahí tenemos el resultado de Bitcoin. Interesa llamar la atención y mucho por lo que veo, me es de imaginar que es para crear un efecto llamada antes de que X evento ocurra en el FIAT. Solo hay un pero, Bitcoin podría ser sacrificado por estafa de X exchanges, tether, futuros y demás mierdas empleadas con el FIAT. Para que llegue tal momento criptolandia tiene que estar preparada para que todo SER se adapte en el nuevo juego. Dash tendrá listo evolution el año que viene, seguramente salga antes que la actualización de ETH para junio. Nos espera un 2018 lleno de festivales y la estocada al FIAT podría ser en Octubre.

Lo ideal es que no revienten bitcoin y cada cual disfrute con sus millones, pero para ello los listos que están en ETH, Dash,... tienen que aceptar quedarse con su pastel y si los bitcoñerosmsemrién de los listos reírse con ellos...

Nada ocurre porque si, todo ocurre por caUsalidad.

---------- Post added 27-nov-2017 at 03:25 ----------




juli dijo:


> La tocada de huevos con Bittrex y mi cuenta "dessincronizada" - según ellos, el mismo 2FA me funciona perfectamente en varios sitios - se está poniendo bien jodida. Me activan la que se supone que es mi cuenta - o una nueva - pero sin fondos , ni movimientos previos...nada.
> 
> Alguna experiencia de cómo funcionar con esta gente ? Gracias.



Menudos hdp! Lo poco que tenía lo moví a spectrocoin esta tarde.

Tienes que tener una cuenta mínimo a la que te hayas enviado las chapas a bittrex. Con eso debería de bastar para que te la recuperen, aunque seguramente sean pirulas para quedarse con la cuenta. Como último recurso reclamaría el ticket por twitter y de malas haría spam con la info de scam.


----------



## Divad (27 Nov 2017)

Para la ICO de bankera, a las 12h de Londres, aquí es 1h menos. Comenzará a las 11.

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## michinato (27 Nov 2017)

Os veo bastante convencidos a todos con lo de bankera. 

A mi me parece muy interesante que exista un servicio bancario funcionando con esas características, así que deseo de veras que el proyecto tenga éxito, pero como inversor no voy a meter nada. 

Ya utilizaré sus servicios como cliente cuando esté montado y lo vea funcionando, al igual que hice con TenX. 


Por cierto que las tarjetas de TenX están llegando ya masivamente a los clientes europeos y puedo confirmar que funcionan muy bien.


----------



## workforfood (27 Nov 2017)

Cuántos proyectos como bankera hay en el mundo de las criptos dice ser el primer banco que opere bajo blockchain y saca token propio otra más, puede ser que cada banco que salga nuevo salga con otro token.

---------- Post added 27-nov-2017 at 09:21 ----------

Lo lógico es que cada cripto fuerte las 10 primeras por ejemplo ya tuvieran su propio banco sobre todo bitcoin y ethereum, sin necesidad de sacar otro token con su propia cotización.

---------- Post added 27-nov-2017 at 09:31 ----------

Vamos a ver tengo el dinero en bitcoin lo convierto en el el token de bankera y el bitcoin sigue subiendo y el token de bankera no ¿donde está el negocio?


----------



## jashita (27 Nov 2017)

juli dijo:


> La tocada de huevos con Bittrex y mi cuenta "dessincronizada" - según ellos, el mismo 2FA me funciona perfectamente en varios sitios - se está poniendo bien jodida. Me activan la que se supone que es mi cuenta - o una nueva - pero sin fondos , ni movimientos previos...nada.
> 
> Alguna experiencia de cómo funcionar con esta gente ? Gracias.



Yo lo que tengo leído es que te empiezan a hacer caso cuando les das la brasa por el twitter, incluyendo el número de ticket como referencia.
Se están incrementando los casos de bloqueos. Las razones? Pues como especuladores que somos los indicios nos llevan a pensar que puede ser verdad que tengan problemas con Tether.
Desde mi comunidad hemos estado dando la brasa incidiento en este aspecto, el de la duda de cuanto de real hay en el respaldo 1:1 de USDT.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (27 Nov 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Para la ICO de bankera, a las 12h de Londres, aquí es 1h menos. Comenzará a las 11.
> 
> Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk



De hecho aquí es una hora más (salvo en Canarias que es la misma que en Londres) así que empieza a la una. No lo digo por trolear ni sacar punta, es que a veces hay ICOs con hype que se acaban en horas y hay que medir los tiempos.


----------



## silverwindow (27 Nov 2017)

Profesor Falken dijo:


> De hecho aquí es una hora más (salvo en Canarias que es la misma que en Londres) así que empieza a la una. No lo digo por trolear ni sacar punta, es que a veces hay ICOs con hype que se acaban en horas y hay que medir los tiempos.



esta petada la web


----------



## p_pin (27 Nov 2017)

juli dijo:


> La tocada de huevos con Bittrex y mi cuenta "dessincronizada" - según ellos, el mismo 2FA me funciona perfectamente en varios sitios - se está poniendo bien jodida. Me activan la que se supone que es mi cuenta - o una nueva - pero sin fondos , ni movimientos previos...nada.
> 
> Alguna experiencia de cómo funcionar con esta gente ? Gracias.



Joder que putada, no sabría que decirte. A mi hace tiempo también me paso lo del 2fa... al cambiar de movil, y tarde un poco en recuperarlo pero no hubo problemas por la cuenta en sí. Quizá es buena idea lo que otros te han comentado, abre un ticket explicando lo que te pasa, y si en poco rato no te contestan, vete a twiter, primero de "buenas", y con el número de ticket para meterles prisa, y viendo de qué van, pues ya optas por spamear o yo que sé..

PD A mi ya me metieron en Spectro los eth, son para bankera pero la verdad aun no se cuanto meter, envié 3 eth, no se si meter 1, 2 o los 3


----------



## Divad (27 Nov 2017)

Ahora hasta la 13h española
Twitter

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paketazo (27 Nov 2017)

Respecto a bankera a ver si me podeis ayudar los que habeis entrado o vais a hacerlo, pues supongo ya tendreis los cálculos:

No encuentro el monto definitivo de float, si veo que se ha puesto ya el 10%, se pondrá ahora el 30%, y más o menos salen un total de 100.000.000.000 de tokens? ¿confirmadme?

Veo que el precio inicial de salida es 0,017$

Lo tomaremos con el referente, ya que el máximo sería pasarse de chulos.

Tenemos un teórico market de 1.700.000.000$ lo que pondría este token así ya de salida en posición 13º

Creo que sale un poco sobrevalorado si los cálculos son correctos, comparado con proyectos que llevan ya algún tiempo en el candelero (Zcash, Lisk, Waves...), sea como sea, necesito los números concretos y a ver si alguno los tiene.

Un saludo y suerte a todos.


----------



## Superoeo (27 Nov 2017)

yo voy a entrar a Bankera con 3 Eth. Entré en la PreICO con 2, y la verdad que viendo lo que se ha revalorizado ETH desde entonces creo que hubiese sido más rentable guardarme esos ETH hasta ahora y entrar en la ICO directamente pero bueno...

La parte buena es que Bankera ha estado pagando dividendos religiosamente cada semana, y eso es una señal genial de que están haciendo bien las cosas al menos de momento.
Tengo bastantes expectativas con Bankera. Espero que se cumplan.

Por otro lado:

Habéis visto el pumpazo de VOX? Sabeis si han anunciado algo? 

Estoy pensando entrar en Raiden y en OMG, por lo de que Vitalik comentó que serían eje del funcionamiento de la red ETH, pero sobre Raiden, tengo dudas ya que se comentó que no era la cripto que se oferta en Binance y que esto podía llevar a confusión.

Alguno sabeis del tema?


----------



## Divad (27 Nov 2017)

Ya era hora que despertase VOX, según leo por twitter van sacando cosas y tienen más sorpresas.

Sobre raiden las tengo compradas en etherdelta, es un coñazo lo se :: ha roto los $5,60 y ahora están en oferta. Avise antes de que saliera y volví a hacerlo cuando rondaba los $4. Le quedan por entrar mínimo unos 600M antes de que acabe el año.


----------



## p_pin (27 Nov 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Respecto a bankera a ver si me podeis ayudar los que habeis entrado o vais a hacerlo, pues supongo ya tendreis los cálculos:
> 
> No encuentro el monto definitivo de float, si veo que se ha puesto ya el 10%, se pondrá ahora el 30%, y más o menos salen un total de 100.000.000.000 de tokens? ¿confirmadme?
> 
> ...



Yo creo que en total son 25.000 millones:
2.500 Mll pre-ico
7.500 Mll ico
15.000 Mll resto

Ico de hoy (precio salida y variación hasta completar):







Corregidme si me equivoco


----------



## Gurney (27 Nov 2017)

Alguien conoce algún banco que haga fondos o mejor aún portafolios a clientes con criptos?
No me refiero a un índice, sino a que haga de intermediario para comprar coins y shitcoins con un asesoramiento.
Que no sea español, por cierto (algo en plan Letonia, o mejor aún Suiza?)

Gracias por anticipado.


----------



## Superoeo (27 Nov 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Ya era hora que despertase VOX, según leo por twitter van sacando cosas y tienen más sorpresas.
> 
> Sobre raiden las tengo compradas en etherdelta, es un coñazo lo se :: ha roto los $5,60 y ahora están en oferta. Avise antes de que saliera y volví a hacerlo cuando rondaba los $4. Le quedan por entrar mínimo unos 600M antes de que acabe el año.



Gracias por la respuesta Divad.

¿Pero entonces el token Raiden tiene que ver con la actualización Raiden de ETH? Porque lo que leí era que utilizaban el oportunismo para crear confusión y así revalorizar el token sobre humo.
De ahí venia mi duda.

Si efectivamente es, ahora meteré algo seguro.
Lo de Etherdelta pues sí... es apestoso, pero bueno, se sacan al Etherwallet una vez comprados y a correr :rolleye:

El tema de VOX es para mirárselo tranquilamente si.


----------



## paketazo (27 Nov 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Yo creo que en total son 25.000 millones:
> 2.500 Mll pre-ico
> 7.500 Mll ico
> 15.000 Mll resto
> ...



Linea me los números en la web no lo veo claro y en btc talk tampoco. 

Gracias tio


----------



## Superoeo (27 Nov 2017)

Por cierto Pump de Iota, supongo que debido al listado mañana en un exchange coreano.


----------



## michinato (27 Nov 2017)

```
tokens ico 	         precio ico 	 recaudado € ico 	
 1.000.000.000,00   	 0,017   	 17.000.000,00   	
 1.000.000.000,00   	 0,018   	 18.000.000,00   	
 1.000.000.000,00   	 0,019   	 19.000.000,00   	
 1.000.000.000,00   	 0,020   	 20.000.000,00   	
 1.000.000.000,00   	 0,021   	 21.000.000,00   	
 1.000.000.000,00   	 0,022   	 22.000.000,00   	
 1.000.000.000,00   	 0,023   	 23.000.000,00   	
   500.000.000,00   	 0,024   	 12.000.000,00   	
		
Total	
 7.500.000.000,00   		 152.000.000,00
```
Si en la ICO emiten 7.500.000.000 de tokens y solo son el 30%, en total habrá 25.000.000.000 de tokens de bankera.

Si el 30% vale 152.000.000 € podemos extrapolar que el 100% valdría unos 506.666.666,67 €.
(es una estimación, ya que los tokens pre-ico y post-ico pueden tener otros precios). 



¿A cuanto salieron los tokens de la pre-ico?

¿Que pasa con el 60% restante de tokens? ¿Se los quedan todos los lituanos de Spectrocoin? 



En cualquier caso, a mi me parece que quieren mucha pasta para empezar con un proyecto nuevo cuando tienen otro montado (Spectrocoin) que no ha sido nada relevante hasta ahora.


----------



## Divad (27 Nov 2017)

Superoeo dijo:


> Gracias por la respuesta Divad.
> 
> ¿Pero entonces el token Raiden tiene que ver con la actualización Raiden de ETH? Porque lo que leí era que utilizaban el oportunismo para crear confusión y así revalorizar el token sobre humo.
> De ahí venia mi duda.
> ...



Leí lo mismo sobre raiden pero la mejora no solo es para ETH, sino para TODO criptolandia (incluido exchanges) por ello salen al mercado.
Devcon3 Day 2 Stream - Afternoon - YouTube
Raiden live toy car demo : raidennetwork

Sobre VOX harán subidas para contentar a los hodl, pero hasta el año que viene no creo que den el pelotazo. Hay que tener en cuenta que en este sector tendrá competencia con otras cryptos: Matryx: A Decentralized Collaboration Platform


----------



## Claudius (27 Nov 2017)

michinato dijo:


> ```
> tokens ico 	         precio ico 	 recaudado € ico
> 1.000.000.000,00   	 0,017   	 17.000.000,00
> 1.000.000.000,00   	 0,018   	 18.000.000,00
> ...



A 1 ctm. 

Buscad por mi nick, en este hilo que os di mucho la vara, y está el whitepaper dónde lo explica todo.

Ya comenté que no ibais a pegar el pelotazo de vuestra vida. con 10 eur.

Pero si metísteis en la pre-ico 500mil euros, en 3 meses ibais a tener +- x2 con bastante probabilidad de cumplirse.
Y lo más importante con datos de registro para si queréis hacer plusvalías en España, si residís en ella. Tengáis los menos inconvenientes.

En la ICO también puede irse a más de 0.02 con lo que los de la pre-ico harían más de un x2








Aquí el que no se hace rico, es porque no está preparado para ser rico, más mascado no lo he podido dar...


----------



## tio_argyle (27 Nov 2017)

Los que estáis encima de las tarjetas tipo tenx, monaco, tokencard como véis el tema? Están todas en mínimos prácticamente, ¿se ha pasado el boom?


----------



## bubbler (27 Nov 2017)

Biennnn!!!!
con la app de spectrocoin ya he cambiado a BNK!!!!!!

La web no va

Ya tengo +455,000.00 BNK 

No tengo opción de withdraw, ¿esto es token de ETH?


----------



## hoppe (27 Nov 2017)

Juli, vaya putada con el 2FA y bittrex, espero que lo puedas solucionar.

Para todos los que usamos Google Authenticator, explico cómo se hace una copia por si perdemos el móvil, nos lo roban, etc. Es bien simple y nos puede quitar muchos problemas.

No hace falta ser root ni nada. En almacenamiento interno, tenemos la carpeta /Android/data/com.google.android.apps.authenticator2

Hay que copiar toda esa carpeta en un pendrive, disco duro, donde queráis.

Si perdemos el movil, instalar de nuevo Authenticator, y antes de abrirlo hay que restaurar esa carpeta. Luego lo podéis abrir y tendremos de nuevo todas nuestras cuentas.


----------



## easyridergs (27 Nov 2017)

bubbler dijo:


> Biennnn!!!!
> con la app de spectrocoin ya he cambiado a BNK!!!!!!
> 
> La web no va
> ...



Yo también he pillado, eso si la web de spectrocoin es una puta mierda.


----------



## Divad (27 Nov 2017)

No tengo los 500k€ pero entré con 1 ETH::


----------



## bubbler (27 Nov 2017)

easyridergs dijo:


> Yo también he pillado, eso si la web de spectrocoin es una puta mierda.



¿qué magnitud?
X1
X10
X100
X1000
X10000
...

Te dejar withdraw? esto es token sobre ethereum? hay que validarse para retirar?


----------



## Claudius (27 Nov 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Respecto a bankera a ver si me podeis ayudar los que habeis entrado o vais a hacerlo, pues supongo ya tendreis los cálculos:
> 
> No encuentro el monto definitivo de float, si veo que se ha puesto ya el 10%, se pondrá ahora el 30%, y más o menos salen un total de 100.000.000.000 de tokens? ¿confirmadme?
> 
> ...



Bankera - CryptoRated: Community-governed ICO Reviews & Ratings

Así podéis analizar, que quizás, yo tenga un punto de vista muy optimista.
100 ojos ven más que dos.


----------



## Superoeo (27 Nov 2017)

Pues yo también he podido pillar ya los BNK.
Rápido y sencillo. Pero viendo lo que me han dado respecto a lo queme dieron en la PreICO, tenía que haberlo metido todo en PreICO xD (No pude porque no tenía fondos).

Vamos a ver qué tal va a partir de ahora y si van cumpliendo roadmap. Y que vaya dando sus dividendos semanales...


----------



## Gian Gastone (27 Nov 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> A 1 ctm.
> 
> Buscad por mi nick, en este hilo que os di mucho la vara, y está el whitepaper dónde lo explica todo.
> 
> ...



Contando los gastos y comisiones me salio el token a 0.012 (Ahora no se si euros y dolares) pero si hubiese mantenido los Bitcoins que invertí en Bankera hubiese ganado mas que ese 0.024 por token.

Que vais a hacer cuando coticen en los exchanges, venderlos ya?


----------



## Divad (27 Nov 2017)

tio_argyle dijo:


> Los que estáis encima de las tarjetas tipo tenx, monaco, tokencard como véis el tema? Están todas en mínimos prácticamente, ¿se ha pasado el boom?



Son unos listos y me he quedado pillado en Monaco. Ahora están en oferta y por twitter salen fardando de las cajas llenas con tarjetas...
Twitter

Si no recuerdo mal se harán unas pajas repartiendo las tarjetas antes de que acabe el año. Dijeron que comenzarían por Singapour...

TenX (1010=11) reparten las tarjetas, tardan entre 2-3 semanas. Al estar ligada a Dash, diría que puede ser la primera en dar el pelotazo. Aunque tengo la duda de que para que ocurra dash debe dar el paso a evolution.


----------



## jashita (27 Nov 2017)

tio_argyle dijo:


> Los que estáis encima de las tarjetas tipo tenx, monaco, tokencard como véis el tema? Están todas en mínimos prácticamente, ¿se ha pasado el boom?



Parece una tonteria pero? que aportaban? No eran más que tarjetas VISA o Mastercard que reparten parte de las comisiones a través de sus tokens.

Luego de pasar la euforia el mercado las coloca poco a poco en su lugar.


----------



## workforfood (27 Nov 2017)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> Contando los gastos y comisiones me salio el token a 0.012 (Ahora no se si euros y dolares) pero si hubiese mantenido los Bitcoins que invertí en Bankera hubiese ganado mas que ese 0.024 por token.
> 
> Que vais a hacer cuando coticen en los exchanges, venderlos ya?




Eso es lo que he preguntado antes que sentido tiene cambiar un token como bitcoin por un token de bankera, si no tiene sentido, es como si estoy en el exchange y lo cambio por cualquier otra criptomoneda. Cuando salga en el exchange competirá con las 1000 que hay.


----------



## easyridergs (27 Nov 2017)

bubbler dijo:


> ¿qué magnitud?
> X1
> X10
> X100
> ...



No tengo ni idea .... la web está petadísima


----------



## Gian Gastone (27 Nov 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> Eso es lo que he preguntado antes que sentido tiene cambiar un token como bitcoin por un token de bankera, si no tiene sentido, es como si estoy en el exchange y lo cambio por cualquier otra criptomoneda. Cuando salga en el exchange competirá con las 1000 que hay.





Se supone que en un futuro se revalorizara mas que el BTC, pero hasta el momento en mis compras de Altcoin he perdido frente al BTC. lo poco que me queda lo cambio cuando obtengo algo de beneficio frente al Dólar.


----------



## michinato (27 Nov 2017)

tio_argyle dijo:


> Los que estáis encima de las tarjetas tipo tenx, monaco, tokencard como véis el tema? Están todas en mínimos prácticamente, ¿se ha pasado el boom?



Yo esto lo separaría:

El producto en sí es muy útil. La de TenX la he probado y va sin ningún problema para pagar en cualquier tienda que admita visa. De momento funciona con BTC (en el futuro se supone que añadirán ETH, DASH y ERC20).

Espero que poco a poco vayan incorporándose al mundo cripto más servicios como este que nos hacen las cosas más fáciles a los usuarios. 


La parte especulativa ya no es tan sencilla. Hay que hacer demasiadas estimaciones de uso para ver a partir de que punto los tokens van a dar rentabilidades.


----------



## p_pin (27 Nov 2017)

Y en la web de spectro dónde se supone que se pueden pillar? por que si ya es difícil entrar y que no se quede tirado, o con error 502. Tampoco veo dónde se pillan? exchange¿


----------



## bubbler (27 Nov 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Y en la web de spectro dónde se supone que se pueden pillar? por que si ya es difícil entrar y que no se quede tirado, o con error 502. Tampoco veo dónde se pillan? exchange¿



Usa la app móvil, es más fiable que la web, ya que usa otro canal de comunicaciones, ahora estarán todos pulsando F5 y saturando el server frontal.


----------



## Carlos T. (27 Nov 2017)

*JP Morgan evalúa irrumpir en mercado de futuros de Bitcoin*

La empresa de servicios financieros más grande de los Estados Unidos, JP Morgan Chase, recientemente anunció que está considerando la posibilidad de asesorar a sus clientes sobre negociar con futuros de Bitcoin, a través de la plataforma regulada de futuros del Grupo CME, según un reporte de Bloomberg.

En el mismo, se enuncia que “J.P. Morgan está evaluando proporcionar a sus clientes acceso al nuevo producto Bitcoin de CME, a través de su plataforma de mercados de futuros”. También informa que, puertas adentro, estaban deliberando sobre la demanda de éste por parte de sus clientes, y de los riesgos potenciales de facilitar los intercambios.

Continuar leyendo...


----------



## davitin (27 Nov 2017)

michinato dijo:


> Os veo bastante convencidos a todos con lo de bankera.
> 
> A mi me parece muy interesante que exista un servicio bancario funcionando con esas características, así que deseo de veras que el proyecto tenga éxito, pero como inversor no voy a meter nada.
> 
> ...



Como se puede conseguir una de esas tarjetas? Aun es rentable invertir en ten-x? Que futuro le ves?


----------



## alea (27 Nov 2017)

michinato dijo:


> Yo esto lo separaría:
> 
> El producto en sí es muy útil. La de TenX la he probado y va sin ningún problema para pagar en cualquier tienda que admita visa. De momento funciona con BTC (en el futuro se supone que añadirán ETH, DASH y ERC20).
> 
> ...



Hola Michinato, podrías explicar un poco más cómo funciona la tarjeta TenX? Cómo la "linkeas" a una cuenta con Bitcoins? O la cargas con cierta cantidad? Al hacer el cambio a fiat, utiliza la cotización del momento del gasto o en el momento que cargas la tarjeta con Bitcoins estas ya canjeándolo por fiat?

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (27 Nov 2017)

Carlos T. dijo:


> *JP Morgan evalúa irrumpir en mercado de futuros de Bitcoin*
> 
> La empresa de servicios financieros más grande de los Estados Unidos, JP Morgan Chase, recientemente anunció que está considerando la posibilidad de asesorar a sus clientes sobre negociar con futuros de Bitcoin, a través de la plataforma regulada de futuros del Grupo CME, según un reporte de Bloomberg.
> 
> ...





Lo de esta gentuza es increíble, menuda panda de hijos de la gran puta, asi de claro, ojala se mueran.Les deseo lo peor, sin rencores eh..


Lo de las preferentes o filatelia es un chiste al lado de lo que podría legar a ser con Jotapi.


----------



## Divad (27 Nov 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Como se puede conseguir una de esas tarjetas? Aun es rentable invertir en ten-x? Que futuro le ves?



Te bajas la app al móvil y comienzas a rellenar.
Con el cambio que harán... igual necesitarás meter a toda la familia
What are the KYC limits?

O subes de nivel y te suda los cojones cuando te venga hacienda con el cuento: dame argo pixaa! qué no me llegah pa la fieshtaaa!! :XX:

---------- Post added 27-nov-2017 at 14:46 ----------

Para no ser útiles las tarjetas bien que visa y mastercard cotizan por encima de los 100$.

Si hay que creerse que bitcoin llegará a los 100k, las tarjetas con que valgan entre 10k-20k ya estaría bien. ::


----------



## jashita (27 Nov 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Te bajas la app al móvil y comienzas a rellenar.
> Con el cambio que harán... igual necesitarás meter a toda la familia
> What are the KYC limits?
> 
> ...



Cómo haces esa comparación? VISA y Mastercard son la infraestructura sobre la que corren esas tarjetas que dices valdrán 10k.


----------



## silverwindow (27 Nov 2017)

El Bankera este tiene pinta de pelotazo.A largo/medio quien sabe, pero a corto pelotazo


----------



## paketazo (27 Nov 2017)

silverwindow dijo:


> El Bankera este tiene pinta de pelotazo.A largo/medio quien sabe, pero a corto pelotazo



El roadmap es muy atractivo, pero lo gordo se supone sucederá en 2019.

La ICO se supone durará hasta febrero.

Intentarán obtener licencia bancaria en 2019...aquí veo el problema, o la ventaja.


La ventaja es que sea la única plataforma "legal" que permita depósitos/reintegros FIAT crypto actuando como banco.

El inconveniente es que si esto sigue así, creo que durante el 2018 es posible que muchos bancos ya consolidados acepten ya depósitos en crypto, dejando este proyecto un poco "olvidado"

Creo que incluso COINBASE entre otros se plantea dar ese salto, y si lo diese, sería uno de los referentes.


La idea es buena, lo que me intriga es ver la capitalización final con la que partirá a cotizar, para intentar valorar objetivamente si los tokens están caros o baratos ahora mismo.

Por todo lo demás, espero, deseo y quiero que saqueis buena tajada a los que tomeis riesgo en la ICO, ya que si triunfa la idea, nos beneficiaremos todos, no solo los inversores, pero para mi, el costo de oportunidad de tener parado el dinero hasta despues de la ICO me parece un gran handicap...sobre todo a los que nos gusta el trading.

Un saludo


----------



## Claudius (27 Nov 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> El roadmap es muy atractivo, pero lo gordo se supone sucederá en 2019.
> 
> *Intentarán obtener licencia bancaria en 2019...aquí veo el problema, o la ventaja.*
> 
> ...



Ya tienen licencia bancaria básica de ahí el IBAN ya escribí sobre ello, la que buscan es la de prestarte dinero, y para ello pues hay que cumplir con tener 100M de euros, que son los que quieren juntar. 

Se van a dar mano a mano en préstamos con Salt, solo que estos están orientados al mercado USA, y bankera al Europeo.

Dudo que la banca centenaria haga esto, además no pueden competir con estos, que su cerca de medio millón de clientes son usuarios crypto, y con alto nivel en competencias tecnológicas. No pensionistas..
Además, que van a entrar institucionales, y a lo mejor son bancos europeos (no españoles). 

En lo único que se han quedado cortos, es en dar el 20% cada semana, deberían dar el 30%, ya que entre advisors, y staff se van a quedar con el 25% de los tokens.


----------



## p_pin (27 Nov 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> El roadmap es muy atractivo, pero lo gordo se supone sucederá en 2019.
> 
> La ICO se supone durará hasta febrero.
> 
> ...



Algunos números, según su web son 25.000 millones de tokens (el 66% aproximadamente de Ripple)

25.000 millones de emisión x 0.017 ( precio mínimo ico ) = 425 millones de euros. La pondría en puesto 24 del Marketcap

25.000 millones de emisión x 0.024 ( precio máximo ico ) = 600 millones de euros. La pondría en puesto 21 del Marketcap

Si se completa la ico (van por ahora por un 2,5%), más lo que pillaron en pre-ico = 177 millones de euros

Luego ya que cada uno valore
Qué marketcap le asignaríais a este proyecto? 
Parece razonable que una idea así entre en el top 20?
Yo por si acaso le he metido la friolera de 1 eth (iba a meter 3 pero tanto problema con la web me ha tocado la moral)


----------



## silverwindow (27 Nov 2017)

Efectivamente tienen licencia.Eso les convierte en algo ya medio serio.

A corto pelotazo fijo.


----------



## Kensy (27 Nov 2017)

Hola a todos

Yo tengo una pregunta sobre Bankera, por ejemplo para el forero Claudius, que veo que entiende bastante sobre el asunto. 
¿Qué consecuencias tiene solicitar el IBAN con la consecuente entrega de datos personales (piden incluso entrevista personal por Skype)? ¿Todo lo que haga a partir de ahí con ese IBAN quedará a disposición del estado, incluyendo las operaciones hechas entre crytos? 

Saludos a todos.


----------



## silverwindow (27 Nov 2017)

Donde se puede ver el ritmo de la ICO de Bankera? Le tengo el ojo puesto y creo q voy a entrar con to lo gordo


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (27 Nov 2017)

silverwindow dijo:


> Donde se puede ver el ritmo de la ICO de Bankera? Le tengo el ojo puesto y creo q voy a entrar con to lo gordo



En su web principal

Bankera | Banking for the Blockchain Era

Yo con esta, como en todo lo que me meto en este mundo, me metí con la puntita en la pre ICO. Veo claro el valor de lo que pretende hacer y me parece una buena idea (banco descentralizado, dividendos semanales que he cobrado rigurosamente), pero tampoco lo veo como pelotazo al 100% (cap muy alto, funcionamiento de Spectrocoin un poco cochambroso en la pre ICO).


----------



## Divad (27 Nov 2017)

jashita dijo:


> Cómo haces esa comparación? VISA y Mastercard son la infraestructura sobre la que corren esas tarjetas que dices valdrán 10k.



Te lo comparo con un motor nuevo de última generación que se está perfeccionando y usa el chasis que mayor tirada tiene para su expansión.

Los motores viejos del FIAT ya no interesan y un buen simil lo verás en la película Cars 3 

Tenx, monaco serán las que más valdrán porque serán las primeras en dar el pelotazo y para colmo a tenx le han reducido la potencia para que la gente no se flipe quemando cryptos o desplumando cajeros cada día ::

Qué sentido tendrá usar el chasis patrocinado cuando los motores estén expandidos por todo el globo? Los clientes mediante un mensaje se les puede indicar donde desea recibir usted la nueva tarjeta 100% integra de la casa... pero no se preocupe, el chasis que usa seguirá siendo valido hasta su fecha de caducidad 

Qué valor le pondrías a tenx, monaco,... si bitcoin valiese 100k? Eres de los que te has creído que bitcoin se va a comer todo criptolandia?


----------



## jashita (27 Nov 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Te lo comparo con un motor nuevo de última generación que se está perfeccionando y usa el chasis que mayor tirada tiene para su expansión.
> 
> Los motores viejos del FIAT ya no interesan y un buen simil lo verás en la película Cars 3
> 
> ...



Mira, yo lo dejo. 
Más le vale a la gente que nos lee que se enteren bien de en donde meten su dinero.


----------



## silverwindow (27 Nov 2017)

Profesor Falken dijo:


> En su web principal
> 
> Bankera | Banking for the Blockchain Era
> 
> Yo con esta, como en todo lo que me meto en este mundo, me metí con la puntita en la pre ICO. Veo claro el valor de lo que pretende hacer y me parece una buena idea (banco descentralizado, dividendos semanales que he cobrado rigurosamente), pero tampoco lo veo como pelotazo al 100% (cap muy alto, funcionamiento de Spectrocoin un poco cochambroso en la pre ICO).



Ok lo voy siguiendo,el ritmo es muy bueno va entrando pasta por momentos


----------



## Divad (27 Nov 2017)

jashita dijo:


> Cómo haces esa comparación? VISA y Mastercard son la infraestructura sobre la que corren esas tarjetas que dices valdrán 10k.





jashita dijo:


> Mira, yo lo dejo.
> Más le vale a la gente que nos lee que se enteren bien de en donde meten su dinero.



Por qué no aconsejas donde meter el dinero ya que te pasas por aquí a juzgar?


----------



## silverwindow (27 Nov 2017)

Bankera lo esta petando.
Al ritmo que llevan se crujen la ICO en 2 semanas.
Voy a meterme justo un poco antes que pase de 0,17 al 0,18 con algunas


----------



## davitin (27 Nov 2017)

Me he dado de alta en spectrocoin...aun estan con la ico o ya vendieron todo? no veo opcion para comprar.


----------



## p_pin (27 Nov 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Me he dado de alta en spectrocoin...aun estan con la ico o ya vendieron todo? no veo opcion para comprar.



La verdad que no lo ponen sencillo

Tienes que ir a exchange, ahí si tienes saldo en alguna cripto : eth, btc... la buscas y seleccionas, en la casilla de abajo buscas bankera, y ya ahí calculas cuantas comprar


----------



## Albertezz (27 Nov 2017)

No metería dinero en bankera ni drogado. Suerte a todos los compadres del foro que se la están jugando.

Mañana empieza la ico de wabi, esa si que será pelotazo a corto-medio y no bankia/bankera )


----------



## Claudius (27 Nov 2017)

Kensy dijo:


> Hola a todos
> 
> Yo tengo una pregunta sobre Bankera, por ejemplo para el forero Claudius, que veo que entiende bastante sobre el asunto.
> ¿Qué consecuencias tiene solicitar el IBAN con la consecuente entrega de datos personales (piden incluso entrevista personal por Skype)? ¿Todo lo que haga a partir de ahí con *ese IBAN quedará a disposición del estado*, incluyendo las operaciones hechas entre crytos?
> ...



Pues eso ya tienes que estudiarte como afecta a tu fiscalidad.
Hasta 50mil no es obligatorio comunicar fondos si se tiene que declarar en Spain.


----------



## easyridergs (27 Nov 2017)

Albertezz dijo:


> No metería dinero en bankera ni drogado. Suerte a todos los compadres del foro que se la están jugando.
> 
> Mañana empieza la ico de wabi, esa si que será pelotazo a corto-medio y no bankia/bankera )



Suerte, que la vas a necesitar.


----------



## Albertezz (27 Nov 2017)

easyridergs dijo:


> Suerte, que la vas a necesitar.



Tranquilo, no la necesito pero gracias, suerte a ti también, majo.


----------



## Un Hombre de Provecho (27 Nov 2017)

Sin tener ni idea del tema de Bankera, a mí lo de dividendos semanales me huele a estafa piramidal. Ya se han dado varios casos. No estoy diciendo que Bankera sea una estafa, pero se me enciende el piloto rojo con esas cosas.


----------



## djun (27 Nov 2017)

Un Hombre de Provecho dijo:


> Sin tener ni idea del tema de Bankera, a mí lo de dividendos semanales me huele a estafa piramidal. Ya se han dado varios casos. No estoy diciendo que Bankera sea una estafa, pero se me enciende el piloto rojo con esas cosas.



Por cierto ¿a cuánto ascienden esos dividendos semanales de Bankera? ¿Un 1%, un 3%, un 4%.... ?


----------



## p_pin (27 Nov 2017)

Un Hombre de Provecho dijo:


> Sin tener ni idea del tema de Bankera, a mí lo de dividendos semanales me huele a estafa piramidal. Ya se han dado varios casos. No estoy diciendo que Bankera sea una estafa, pero se me enciende el piloto rojo con esas cosas.





djun dijo:


> Por cierto ¿a cuánto ascienden esos dividendos semanales de Bankera? ¿Un 1%, un 3%, un 4%.... ?



Bueno a falta de que lo comente alguien que ya haya recibido pagos, copio (traducción google mediante) lo que pone en la web:

_Cada titular de tokens de Banca (BNK) tendrá derecho a una comisión de referencia, *pagada semanalmente; esto estará constituido por el 20% de los ingresos por transacciones netas de Bankera y SpectroCoin* . Esto se implementará tomando el 20% de los ingresos netos de Bankera y SpectroCoin y enviándolos al contrato inteligente. Por ejemplo, si los ingresos netos de Bankera por una semana son de 10,000,000 EUR, se enviarán 2,000,000 EUR como comisión de referencia al contrato inteligente.
icono de la distribución inteligente de contratos a los titulares de los tokens de Bankera

Finalmente, el contrato inteligente del Bankera distribuirá los fondos (Ether y XEM) a los titulares de tokens Banker (mosaico ERC20 y NEM) a prorrata. Por ejemplo, si hay 25,000,000,000 tokens BNK disponibles en total y tiene 1,000,000 de BNK, recibirá criptomonedas en un valor de alrededor de 80 EUR. _


----------



## djun (27 Nov 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Bueno a falta de que lo comente alguien que ya haya recibido pagos, copio (traducción google mediante) lo que pone en la web:
> 
> _Cada titular de tokens de Banca (BNK) tendrá derecho a una comisión de referencia, *pagada semanalmente; esto estará constituido por el 20% de los ingresos por transacciones netas de Bankera y SpectroCoin* . Esto se implementará tomando el 20% de los ingresos netos de Bankera y SpectroCoin y enviándolos al contrato inteligente. Por ejemplo, si los ingresos netos de Bankera por una semana son de 10,000,000 EUR, se enviarán 2,000,000 EUR como comisión de referencia al contrato inteligente.
> icono de la distribución inteligente de contratos a los titulares de los tokens de Bankera
> ...



Me parece que eso puede ser la tercera parte de la parte contratante de la primera parte. 

La parte contratante de la primera parte... - YouTube

Creo que es algo confuso. Yo de momento se lo dejo para un hingeniero, a ver si se hace rico y nos lo cuenta.


----------



## jorge (27 Nov 2017)

Por favor, que alguien me recuerde la web donde se compran OX y districOx, que las pillé hace tiempo y no recuerdo donde...


----------



## hoppe (27 Nov 2017)

jorge dijo:


> Por favor, que alguien me recuerde la web donde se compran OX y districOx, que las pillé hace tiempo y no recuerdo donde...



Ahí tienes todos los markets:

https://coinmarketcap.com/currencies/0x/#markets

https://coinmarketcap.com/currencies/district0x/#markets


----------



## alea (27 Nov 2017)

jorge dijo:


> Por favor, que alguien me recuerde la web donde se compran OX y districOx, que las pillé hace tiempo y no recuerdo donde...



district0x (DNT) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap

OX Fina (OX) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap

Hay varias, espero que recuerdes las contraseñas.:rolleye:

Edito, se me han adelantado.


----------



## davitin (27 Nov 2017)

Pero la ico de bankera a terminado? en que exchanges va a debutar?


----------



## Gian Gastone (28 Nov 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Pero la ico de bankera a terminado? en que exchanges va a debutar?



Tienes ICO para dias hasta ahora llevan vendidas 230M de 7500M. Te tienes que registrar en Spectrocoin.com para comprar BNK. Luego ya no se que Exchanges la pondran.


----------



## davitin (28 Nov 2017)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> Tienes ICO para dias hasta ahora llevan vendidas 230M de 7500M. Te tienes que registrar en Spectrocoin.com para comprar BNK. Luego ya no se que Exchanges la pondran.



A que precio la estan vendiendo?

Pd: vale ya he visto la tabla.

Por cierto, solo 230m? No se iba a cender como rosquillas?


----------



## Gian Gastone (28 Nov 2017)

a 0.017 € hasta el primer 1000M


----------



## TequilaFandango (28 Nov 2017)

Bueno y si alguien se pusiera a minar monero con el ordenador del curro por CPU qué pasa? Se puede ganar algo suelto para el café o ni éso?


----------



## silverwindow (28 Nov 2017)

davitin dijo:


> A que precio la estan vendiendo?
> 
> Pd: vale ya he visto la tabla.
> 
> Por cierto, solo 230m? No se iba a cender como rosquillas?



253m ahora, no han pasado ni 24h, no esta mal.Y van entrando.
Yo me esperaria a que pasara del 0,17 al 0.18,compraria unas justo antes.

Me parece poco riesgo y posibilidades enormes.
Tiene algo que me recuerda a etherum,al que porcierto,entre en la ICO,mientras medio bitcointalk gritaba que era SCAM

Una pocas, porsiaca, no hacen daño.


----------



## jashita (28 Nov 2017)

TequilaFandango dijo:


> Bueno y si alguien se pusiera a minar monero con el ordenador del curro por CPU qué pasa? Se puede ganar algo suelto para el café o ni éso?



Eso es equivalente a vender la electricidad de la empresa. Estarías convirtiendo la electricidad en dinero que te llevarías tu. No se si mucho o poco, depende de cuantas máquinas uses para ello.


----------



## perdido_en_criptos (28 Nov 2017)

¿Habéis visto el subidón de PIVX? ¿Se debe a algo en particular?


----------



## vapeador (28 Nov 2017)

perdido_en_criptos dijo:


> ¿Habéis visto el subidón de PIVX? ¿Se debe a algo en particular?



Listado en Exchange koreano.


----------



## perdido_en_criptos (28 Nov 2017)

vapeador dijo:


> Listado en Exchange koreano.



¿Creéis que merece la pena vender y recomprar barato o aguantar más el pump? :fiufiu:


----------



## Gurney (28 Nov 2017)

Hombre, comparar donde vives, y las granjas donde se produce lo que comes, con las cryptos...yo quitaría esos 2 conceptos de la tabla.
La verdad es que nadie sabe si es una burbuja o no, y si lo es, cuando estallará.
Tomad vuestras decisiones en base a lo que intuyáis.


----------



## p_pin (28 Nov 2017)

perdido_en_criptos dijo:


> ¿Habéis visto el subidón de PIVX? ¿Se debe a algo en particular?



Me ha llamado mucho la atención. Pongo captura en gráfico de 15 min

Esa vela verde tiene más de 500btc de volumen, (500 x 10.000= 5 millones de dólares). El volúmen habitual en 24h suele estar en 1 millón







Lo que parece es que alguien ha ido de compras... por que no parece que en tan poco tiempo le haya podido salir rentable un _"pump and dump"_


----------



## hoppe (28 Nov 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> El Caimán se aproxima a una zona de Cisne Negro que en tiempo puede ser las semana de navidad.
> 
> 
> *Podría ser una oportunidad de compra a 2000 Pavos 3 AZULES más abajo*
> ...



¿Puedes explicar cómo intuyes esa zona de cisne negro? Mi AT no da para tanto.

Por cierto, lo que comentaste ayer, la teoría de las subidas a 1.168 y 2.168, se están cumpliendo con bastante acierto en IOTA y ETC


----------



## Gurney (28 Nov 2017)

Qué ha pasado con el ETC?


----------



## enunrom (28 Nov 2017)

Para los interesados en los datos e ico de bankera:
La cantidad total de tokens son 25 mil millones.
Para la pre-ico se vendieron el 10% de ellis (2500 millones) a 0.01 euros.
Para la ico se venden el 30% del total de los tokens (7500 millones), el precio de venta empieza en los 0.017 euros y por cada tanda de 1000 millones de tokens vendido el precio se incrementa en 0.001 euro.
Más adelante van a sacar una segunda ico (sco) de otro 30% del total de tokens aunque aún no hay fecha. El precio de esta segunda ico no será menor de 0.1 euro por token.
Otra cosa, los tokens que queden sin venderse cuando acabe la ico se repartiran proporcionalmente entre los inversores de la pre-ico y de la ico.
El equipo de bankera se queda con el 25% del total de los tokens y para los asesores el 5% restante.
Entre los inversores se reparten también semanalmente un 20% de los ingresos por las transacciones y son pagados directamente en Eth en tú wallet de spectrocoin.
Yo meti algo en la pre-ico y si puedo meteré algo más antes de que suba de precio.
Si hay algún fallo o falta lo siento pues escribo desde el movil.


----------



## Albertezz (28 Nov 2017)

enunrom dijo:


> Para los interesados en los datos e ico de bankera:
> La cantidad total de tokens son 25 mil millones.
> Para la pre-ico se vendieron el 10% de ellis (2500 millones) a 0.01 euros.
> Para la ico se venden el 30% del total de los tokens (7500 millones), el precio de venta empieza en los 0.017 euros y por cada tanda de 1000 millones de tokens vendido el precio se incrementa en 0.001 euro.
> ...




Me parece una ico muy, muy mala. Cuanto más dinero piden los proyectos menor revalorización del token. Sabeis cuanto dinero va a hacer falta que entre a la moneda para pumpearla y que tengais un x2 de rentabilidad? Tendría que ponerse para eso en 600 millones de marketcap.

Si el motivo de entrar a dicha ico es tener ingresos pasivos, ha habido muchos mejores proyectos crypto para tal efecto. Por ejemplo taas. Ico 1$ por token. Cada 3 meses han dado 31 centimos de $ por cada token, osea 31% (esa cantidad va a estar a años luz de las comisiones de bankera), aparte de un x4.5 en el valor del token.

Solo entiendo que se entre en dicha ico si se van a usar los servicios del banco, y aun asi me parece caro tener que meter mil euros para que te den una cuenta iban cuando es gratis en el resto de bancos de europa xD, pero vamos que cada cual invierte en donde quiere. Ojalá me coma mis palabras y os forréis todos.


----------



## Carlos T. (28 Nov 2017)

*Ethereum alcanza un nuevo record: 470 $*

El tóken oficial de la red Ethereum, el Ether (ETH), ha alcanzado un nuevo record en su valor, cotizándose (al momento de redactar este artículo) en 470 dólares americanos por moneda.

Según datos recolectados del sitio web CoinMarketCap, la tasa de cambio ETH/USD se encontró con un último bajón en su precio el 21 de Noviembre, aproximadamente a las 02:50 UTC, cuando su valor se encontraba por encima de los 372.47 $ y su capital de mercado se ubicaba en 35 mil millones de dólares, para luego caer, dos horas después, hasta 350.69 $ por moneda, perdiendo 2 mil millones en el proceso.

A partir de ese momento, empezó una carrera hacia la cima que no solo le permitió alcanzar su antiguo record de 414 $, sino que logró sobrepasarlo y ubicarse en algo más de 470 $.

Continuar leyendo...


----------



## psiloman (28 Nov 2017)

Vaya día movido lleva IOTA, para el que se maneje bien en el trading intradía es una mina...acaba de hacer una subida vertical en la que ha recuperado todo lo que perdió esta noche.


----------



## mack008 (28 Nov 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Espero y deseo que te forres, si esa es tu prioridad ahora.
> 
> Todo es fibonacci.
> 
> ...



te puedes explaiar un poco mas?
gracias


Enviado desde mi Redmi 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## NaRNia (28 Nov 2017)

Una pregunta: cuando Ethereum pase a POS, cual será la rentabilidad por moneda que tengas? Alguien tiene la más remota idea?. Y para cuando se espera el cambio? 2018? 2019?.


----------



## davitin (28 Nov 2017)

Bueno, le he metido 1 ethereum a bankera...a ver que pasa.

Un forero dijo que la ico se terminaba en febrero...como es eso? se van a tirar 3 meses soltando monedas antes de sacarlas a un exchange?


----------



## paketazo (28 Nov 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Bueno, le he metido 1 ethereum a bankera...a ver que pasa.
> 
> Un forero dijo que la ico se terminaba en febrero...como es eso? se van a tirar 3 meses soltando monedas antes de sacarlas a un exchange?



Presupongo que la plataforma que las coloca "spectrocoin" dará liquidez al sistema una vez terminada la ICO (se podrá comprar vender dentro de su propia plataforma), que ya no es poco.

No perdas de vista el precio al que estaba ETH al comprar para luego cuando quieras salirte de Bankera saber las plusvalías totales.

Yo pienso que ETH debe un tirón muy grande arriba, estoy hablando de más de un 100% en pocos meses...las manos fuertes de ETH no van a adejar que BTC sea el protagonista por mucho más tiempo...¡ojo, es solo mi opinión personal, seguramente errada!

Un saludo y suerte con ello.


----------



## davitin (28 Nov 2017)

Por cierto, acabo de comprar IOTA...espero no haber hecho el idIOTA::


----------



## Divad (28 Nov 2017)

Una clase sobre ETH
[YOUTUBE]C9JVg97pCqU[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Post added 28-nov-2017 at 18:35 ----------

Tanta publicidad con bankera y comienza a subir nem y las ripple vuelven a empujar. Al final será una distracción mientras sube criptolandia :/


----------



## davitin (28 Nov 2017)

Por cierto, que coño es cardano??


----------



## Divad (28 Nov 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Tenemos al Caimán en una peligrosa situación; está en una 5ª vela diaria y las últimas se van encogiendo poco a poco, hasta llegar a la actual, que puede terminar en una reversión.El RSI, si girase abajo estaría en reversión.
> 
> ¿Os huele a qué?
> 
> ...



Lo típico, nos pasamos por el hilo bitcoñero a darles ánimos ::


----------



## Divad (28 Nov 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Éste chiflado siempre me inspira confianza, compre los idiotas por él :: ... Fuera bromas, pero en castellano no he visto a nadie con la lucidez de este fulano al hablar de criptomonedas. Primero da una explicación técnica y después suelta sus elucubraciones de aquí a 10 años :XX:



Compras IOTAS por el (valían céntimos y ya te creerías que darías el pelotazo a los 4 días con ellos) y no compras ninguna otra chapa con los años que llevas por aquí 

Antes de insultar o menospreciar... Mírate tú mismo 

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## NaRNia (28 Nov 2017)

NaRNia dijo:


> Una pregunta: cuando Ethereum pase a POS, cual será la rentabilidad por moneda que tengas? Alguien tiene la más remota idea?. Y para cuando se espera el cambio? 2018? 2019?.



Nadie me contesta?  Paketazo alguna idea sobre la rentabilidad?.


----------



## paketazo (28 Nov 2017)

NaRNia dijo:


> Nadie me contesta?  Paketazo alguna idea sobre la rentabilidad?.



No hay nada concretado. Se habla de 2018 pero personalmente no creo que se implemente Pos en un año. 

Las tasas de interés serán un % de lo que se genera ahora por PoW por eso los mineros no están a favor de esa idea.

Mira lo que se mina de media por día, semana, mes... Y quizá te puedas hacer una idea porcentuandolo respecto al float total. 

Pero ya te digo, de momento tema verde.


----------



## prometheus (28 Nov 2017)

¿Alguien con STRAT? ¿Qué potencial le veis? Está que se sale, y podría ser una escalada importante. En una semana +75%, ¿creéis que llegará a un x2 en diciembre?

Anoche compré iotas en el pico 1,16$, menudo susto ::


----------



## davitin (28 Nov 2017)

Lo que me parece muy interesante es lo de los ingresos semanales de bankera...

En el hilo de bitcointalk un forero decia que el ultimo reparto habia sido de 0.00050324806 euros por cada token...yo tengo unos 25.000, eso me daria en teoria unos 12.58 euros semanales, unos 50 euros mensuiales...eso habiendo invertido un ethereum (estaba a 466 dolares en el momento que lo ingrese en spectrocoin)...metiendo otro ethereum tendria 100 euros mensuales...me parece mucho, imagino que la cosa variara en cada semana...pero coño, 100 pavos mensuales por una inversion de unos 750 euros...recuperaria la inversion en 8 meses...significaria que con 20 ethereums invertidos recibiria mensualmente un sueldo de mil pavos...muy bonito me parece, habra que ir viendo como va la cosa.


----------



## bubbler (28 Nov 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Lo que me parece muy interesante es lo de los ingresos semanales de bankera...
> 
> En el hilo de bitcointalk un forero decia que el ultimo reparto habia sido de 0.00050324806 euros por cada token...yo tengo unos 25.000, eso me daria en teoria unos 12.58 euros semanales, unos 50 euros mensuiales...eso habiendo invertido un ethereum (estaba a 466 dolares en el momento que lo ingrese en spectrocoin)...metiendo otro ethereum tendria 100 euros mensuales...me parece mucho, imagino que la cosa variara en cada semana...pero coño, 100 pavos mensuales por una inversion de unos 750 euros...recuperaria la inversion en 8 meses...significaria que con 20 ethereums invertidos recibiria mensualmente un sueldo de mil pavos...muy bonito me parece, habra que ir viendo como va la cosa.



Yo tengo unas 455.000 Bankeras, ¿cuanto dices que me dan?


----------



## NaRNia (28 Nov 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Lo que me parece muy interesante es lo de los ingresos semanales de bankera...
> 
> En el hilo de bitcointalk un forero decia que el ultimo reparto habia sido de 0.00050324806 euros por cada token...yo tengo unos 25.000, eso me daria en teoria unos 12.58 euros semanales, unos 50 euros mensuiales...eso habiendo invertido un ethereum (estaba a 466 dolares en el momento que lo ingrese en spectrocoin)...metiendo otro ethereum tendria 100 euros mensuales...me parece mucho, imagino que la cosa variara en cada semana...pero coño, 100 pavos mensuales por una inversion de unos 750 euros...recuperaria la inversion en 8 meses...significaria que con 20 ethereums invertidos recibiria mensualmente un sueldo de mil pavos...muy bonito me parece, habra que ir viendo como va la cosa.



Me extrañan mucho esos numeros, davitin. A ver si Claudius nos aclara algo.


----------



## davitin (28 Nov 2017)

bubbler dijo:


> Yo tengo unas 455.000 Bankeras, ¿cuanto dices que me dan?



Lo de 0.0005 era lo que dicen en el hilo de bitcointalk...lo que tambien dicen es que a medida que haya mas gente con tokens esos emonumentos se repartiran entre mas peña, pero tambien aumentaran las transacciones con lo que habra mas dinero para repartir.

No se si lo dices con segundas, pero con medio kilo de tokens, manteniendose esa comision, serian unos 225 euros semanales.

---------- Post added 28-nov-2017 at 21:28 ----------




NaRNia dijo:


> Me extrañan mucho esos numeros, davitin. A ver si Claudius nos aclara algo.



A mi me parece mucho, pero por ahi otro forero (creo que albertezz) decia que en iconomi han llegado a dar 0.33 dolares por token (creo que trimestralmente) lo cual es muchisimo (con una inversion de unos 9000 dolares ya te sacarias unos 3000 dolares cada trimestre, un sueldo, habria que ver si eso se mantiene en el tiempo)...asi que igual no es tan descabellado.

Iconomi creo que hace inversiones con el dinero que recauda y reparte dividendos, lo de bankera creo que es a partir del dinero de las comisiones por transaccion del proyecto.

Algun ejperto que nos ilumine? creo que los proyectos con dividendos deberian tener un hilo propio aparte de este.


----------



## Claudius (28 Nov 2017)

NaRNia dijo:


> Me extrañan mucho esos numeros, davitin. A ver si Claudius nos aclara algo.



Yo es que no se si escribo en hebreo, y no me he dado cuenta, ya lo he comentado, ni va a ser el pelotazo de vuestra vida por 1000$ ni vais a obtener unas rentas pasivas de ponzi.
Es lo que es, y sirve para lo que sirve. Un relativo x2 *fácil*
estáis acostumbrados a otras historias, pero esta era meter la segunda hipoteca de la casa.., o del coche.

Se entregan eth, y también nem, y esos no son $.
La rentabilidad puede se de un 4% anual más menos pero en crypto no en $, si mañana se va eth a 1000$ y bankera se convierte en uno de los exchange dentro de la UE comparable a coinbase (fiat, no usdt-monopoly)...

Las plusvalías son el 20% de su rentabilidad semanal, así que si pasáis de usar coinbase, kraken, y SPM y usáis este, como vuestro exchange, a ellos les haréis muy ricos, y con un buen negocio, pero vosotros cobraréis a modo cooperativista todas las semanas. Y van para 500mil clientes, no se los que tendrá Coinbase..

Y ya no la voy a shillear más. Que os hago las reviews, y luego no me pedís el ref/invitación. )


----------



## davitin (28 Nov 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Yo es que no se si escribo en hebreo, y no me he dado cuenta, ya lo he comentado, ni va a ser el pelotazo de vuestra vida por 1000$ ni vais a obtener unas rentas pasivas de ponzi.
> Es lo que es, y sirve para lo que sirve. Un relativo x2 *fácil*
> estáis acostumbrados a otras historias, pero esta era meter la segunda hipoteca de la casa.., o del coche.
> 
> ...



Pues no me queda claro si el proyecto te parece una mierda o no.


----------



## jorge (28 Nov 2017)

Joder, lo de bitcoin es para llorar de felicidad o de tristeza según quien lo mire En mi caso lloro más que río, pero bueno al caso; veremos en BTG un BCH dos??


----------



## enunrom (28 Nov 2017)

Hoy ha pagado dividendos bankera (al menos a mi), haciendo cálculos sale a 0.0000135996 euros por token, he calculado con el precio de 460 dólares x ethereum.


----------



## davitin (28 Nov 2017)

enunrom dijo:


> Hoy ha pagado dividendos bankera (al menos a mi), haciendo cálculos sale a 0.0000135996 euros por token, he calculado con el precio de 460 dólares x ethereum.



Yo compre hoy y no me han ingresadi nada.

Joder pues dan mucho menos de lo que decia el pollo del hilo de bitcointalk...

---------- Post added 28-nov-2017 at 22:36 ----------




enunrom dijo:


> Hoy ha pagado dividendos bankera (al menos a mi), haciendo cálculos sale a 0.0000135996 euros por token, he calculado con el precio de 460 dólares x ethereum.



Pero una cosa...para recibir la pasta simplemente tienes que tener los tokens en la pagina de spectrocoin o hay que hacer algo mas?

Estos cabrones me han dejado fuera::


----------



## enunrom (28 Nov 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Yo compre hoy y no me han ingresadi nada.
> 
> Joder pues dan mucho menos de lo que decia el pollo del hilo de bitcointalk...



Lo ingresan por semana cumplida, si compras por ejemplo hoy los recibes una semana después.

Por cierto, bankera abre su propio exchange, de momento esta solo en pruebas sin dinero real.
Bankera eXchange
Hay un concunso y regalan 100 tokens de algunas criptomonedas para que podamos tradear. Tienen anunciados buenos premios.
Esta es una copia del email que me llegó:

"Hello,

Yesterday we announced the news about*Bankera's own exchange platform. It is a huge achievement for us and we want to collaborate with our supporters throughout the platform development process in order to achieve the best user experience possible. To make it fun we are launching a trading contest with BIG prizes!

To participate you need to register at exchange.bankera.com. You will receive 100 units of six different types of play coins. Your goal is to buy/sell the coins on the exchange and use market fluctuations.

TOP 10 users to have most WinCoin (WIN)*by the 30th of December will receive bitcoin prizes to their SpectroCoin wallets.**Also, there will be an extra 0.5 BTC price for a top holder of additional play coin that is going to be revealed at the end of the contest.

For the full rules of the contest, please check out our blog post. You can find out more about Bankera's own exchange platform on our blog as well.

The aim of this contest is to test our platform, so if you find any bugs in our demo, please let us know by contacting us on chat.bankera.com or by dropping an email to exchange@bankera.com.

Regards,

The Bankera*team"


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (28 Nov 2017)

Blockchain Network IOTA Teams Up With Cisco, Volkswagen, Others on Data Marketplace - The New York Times


----------



## djun (28 Nov 2017)

Alguien sabe algo de *Cardano (ADA)*? Lleva desde hace días unas subidas muy destacadas. 
¿Han tenido algún avance importante? ¿De qué va ese proyecto?

Ahora mismo *145%* de subida en 24 horas. Precio *$0.124243*


----------



## EDV (28 Nov 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Blockchain Network IOTA Teams Up With Cisco, Volkswagen, Others on Data Marketplace - The New York Times



Está dejando muy atrás el techo del dólar que antes le costaba pasar. Ya no creo que baje del dólar. Veremos cuánto sigue esta subida y luego hasta qué punto corrige.


----------



## Gian Gastone (29 Nov 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Yo compre hoy y no me han ingresadi nada.
> 
> Joder pues dan mucho menos de lo que decia el pollo del hilo de bitcointalk...
> 
> ...



Johny, digo davitin , pra que te hagas una idea por cada 1000$ invertidos ahora dan 5$ AL MES mas o menos.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (29 Nov 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Lo que me parece muy interesante es lo de los ingresos semanales de bankera...
> 
> En el hilo de bitcointalk un forero decia que el ultimo reparto habia sido de 0.00050324806 euros por cada token...yo tengo unos 25.000, eso me daria en teoria unos 12.58 euros semanales, unos 50 euros mensuiales...eso habiendo invertido un ethereum (estaba a 466 dolares en el momento que lo ingrese en spectrocoin)...metiendo otro ethereum tendria 100 euros mensuales...me parece mucho, imagino que la cosa variara en cada semana...pero coño, 100 pavos mensuales por una inversion de unos 750 euros...recuperaria la inversion en 8 meses...significaria que con 20 ethereums invertidos recibiria mensualmente un sueldo de mil pavos...muy bonito me parece, habra que ir viendo como va la cosa.



Yo metí 2 ETH en la pre ICO y esta semana me han dado 0,001435 ETH con valles de 0,00072255 y picos de 0,0017693, por si mis datos (reales) te sirven de referencia.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (29 Nov 2017)

A lo mejor si se está pendiente se puede sacar bastante dinero con shitcoins en exchanges como Yobit novaexchange y tal..., los subidones y bajones de monedas como dimecoin. 
Recuerdo que Divad habló de putincoin en su día, hoy ha subido un 485 %.Al final pillaste algo Divad?


----------



## bubbler (29 Nov 2017)

Profesor Falken dijo:


> Yo metí 2 ETH en la pre ICO y esta semana me han dado 0,001435 ETH con valles de 0,00072255 y picos de 0,0017693, por si mis datos (reales) te sirven de referencia.



Teniendo 455.000 BNK, ¿cuánto te dan?

Observo que no se puede enviar estos BNK a la cuenta de ethereum, sino que están tanto en la app, como en la web ¿hay que dejarlo allí?


----------



## yours3lf (29 Nov 2017)

¿Por qué ha subido tanto el Litecoin esta semana?


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (29 Nov 2017)

bubbler dijo:


> Teniendo 455.000 BNK, ¿cuánto te dan?
> 
> Observo que no se puede enviar estos BNK a la cuenta de ethereum, sino que están tanto en la app, como en la web ¿hay que dejarlo allí?



A mí me dieron 485XX tokens, así que supongo que a ti deberían darte como unas 9 veces más que a mí si va en proporción lineal y las condiciones son las mismas que en la pre ICO. 

Efectivamente, de momento hay que dejar los tokens ahí. Supongo que tiene que ver con que los creadores de Spectrocoin son o los mismos o tienen mucho que ver con los de Bankera.


----------



## Alotrópico (29 Nov 2017)

yours3lf dijo:


> ¿Por qué ha subido tanto el Litecoin esta semana?
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



Alguien lo dijo por aquí, es como que lo suben cada vez que le adelanta Dash en capitalización

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Divad (29 Nov 2017)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> A lo mejor si se está pendiente se puede sacar bastante dinero con shitcoins en exchanges como Yobit novaexchange y tal..., los subidones y bajones de monedas como dimecoin.
> Recuerdo que Divad habló de putincoin en su día, hoy ha subido un 485 %.Al final pillaste algo Divad?



1k putianos que tengo guardado a 20€ que compré (si no recuerdo mal)

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (29 Nov 2017)

Eth y Dash empujando.


----------



## plastilinux (29 Nov 2017)

djun dijo:


> Por cierto ¿a cuánto ascienden esos dividendos semanales de Bankera? ¿Un 1%, un 3%, un 4%.... ?



Calcula que están dando 0,0011 ETH semanal, aproximadamente, por cada ETH que metí en la preICO en forma de BNK, lo que viene a ser un 5-6% anual. Pero como, gracias a la ICO, las comisiones por las transacciones crecerán exponencialmente, los dividendos serán proporcionales a esa subidas, si se cumplen las expectativas. Aunque, ahora que lo pienso, no deberían de variar mucho hasta que no se pueda tradear con BNK, porque las comisiones se reparten entre todos los poseedores de toda la masa monetaria de BNK, que después de la ICO, será también mucho mayor

Enviado desde mi Aquaris X Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## davitin (29 Nov 2017)

Profesor Falken dijo:


> Yo metí 2 ETH en la pre ICO y esta semana me han dado 0,001435 ETH con valles de 0,00072255 y picos de 0,0017693, por si mis datos (reales) te sirven de referencia.



Pero esa cifra, 0,00072255, es por token, obviamente, no? si es asi es medio dolar por token, me parece muchisimo.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (29 Nov 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Pero esa cifra, 0,00072255, es por token, obviamente, no? si es asi es medio dolar por token, me parece muchisimo.



No, es por los 48.500 y pico tokens que tengo. Si fuera por token me darían como 35 ETH por semana y no estaría foreando en burbuja ::


----------



## paketazo (29 Nov 2017)

Estos movimientos me recuerdan a lo visto a finales del 2013...yo ya no estoy preparado para esto.

Tengo la sensación "incluso viendo mis balances inflarse", de que esto es imposible que termine bien.

Sé que mi mentalidad es de "cenizo", pero he pasado tantas y tantas en los mercados durante años, para arrancar plusvalías, que esto ahora me parece totalmente irreal, fuera de control, y carente de lógica o sentido.

Por todo lo demás, deseo no despertar de esto que estamos viviendo.

Un saludo.


----------



## davitin (29 Nov 2017)

Eth y dash van como motos hacia arriba...

Yo creo que estamos a las puertas de una correccion a lo bestia de bitcoin, si esto sucede habra un bajon que te cagas en todas las alts...hay que estar preparados para pasar toda la pasta al valor refugio que estemos usando cuando eso pase.

---------- Post added 29-nov-2017 at 13:29 ----------




jorge dijo:


> Joder, lo de bitcoin es para llorar de felicidad o de tristeza según quien lo mire En mi caso lloro más que río, pero bueno al caso; *veremos en BTG un BCH dos?*?



Yo creo que si.

El precio de btg a bajado, pero no mucho, y lo que ha bajado a sido muy lentamente...los tenedores de btg, incluidos ballenas, aun no se han movido...yo creo que va a tener un subidon hasta los 1000 pavos, mis btg no los voy a soltar.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (29 Nov 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Vuelven los stress test a los bancos europeos y se acerca el final del QE. ¿Habrá nerviosismo, seguirán subiendo las Bolsas europeas en el 2018? Entremos en materia.
> Test de estrés y final del QE: ¿es 2018 para ponerse nervioso? | Investing.com
> 
> Esto terminará provocando la avalancha del FIAT sobre el criptomundo.
> ...



Sí, dijiste que a 24.033,04 dólares este próximo 29 de enero, nos acordamos.

PD. ¿Me puedes decir también la hora? tengo médico a las 10 de la mañana y el ATH me viene mal en ese momento.


----------



## djun (29 Nov 2017)

Dash va camino de los 4.000 y luego de los 7.000 tal como dije.


----------



## Divad (29 Nov 2017)

Paketazo, ya lo comentaste. De cara a final de año hay que presentar unos buenos resultados de cara a la galería y así seguirán subiendo en 2018.



Vuelven a repetir la jugada, primero sube DASH y después ETH.



Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## san_miguel (29 Nov 2017)

Buenas que hace mucho que no posteo, en BTC creo que a partir del 10 de diciembre entra CME, el mercado de futuros mas grande de EE.UU, puede irse a 15k usd a finales de año perfectamente, aunque antes yo veo corrección.

De ETH, finales de este año entre 750-800 usd.


----------



## p_pin (29 Nov 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Estos movimientos me recuerdan a lo visto a finales del 2013...yo ya no estoy preparado para esto.
> 
> Tengo la sensación "incluso viendo mis balances inflarse", de que esto es imposible que termine bien.
> 
> ...



Comparto esa sensación.
Yo para no perder la perspectiva, y como normalmente todos los días tengo algún movimiento, me anoto en un excel un resumen de qué tengo y su valoración... ésto me ayuda a tomar decisiones. El incremento del "saldo" en Noviembre es espectacular, estamos a +330.000 M de marketcap

Y con ese pensamiento de que "en un momento dado" todo se pueda ir a la mierda, de vez en cuando voy sacando unas "migajas", que me sirven para algún capricho, y para tener un pequeño "remanente" por si hay rebajas
Yo también he "tradeado", siempre digo que soy novato (lo seré de por vida), y sigo haciendo cosillas, pero viendo como es ese mercado de "tiburones"... nada que ver con ésto, que es "subirse al carro" y ver como suben los número en el "cuentaKM"... 

Y aunque a todos nos puede "saber a poco" y pensamos "y si en vez de 5 hubiera pillao 10" o "por qué vendi a 10 si ha llegado a 40",... lo mejor cabeza fría para no tomar malas decisiones que pongan en riesgo lo que se haya podido ganar hasta ahora


----------



## davitin (29 Nov 2017)

Pregunta sobre etherdelta...estoy viendo que es un exchange descentalizado donde cotizan muchos tokens de ethereum que no estan en ningun otro sitio...dicen que es descentralizado y tal, pero...como puede ser descentralizado si para usarlo te tienes que conectar a una web que esta en un servidor? que pasa si cae la web? quien la mantiene? descentralizado seria si para usarlo se tuviese que descargar un cliente en el ordenador.


----------



## Divad (29 Nov 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Pregunta sobre etherdelta...estoy viendo que es un exchange descentalizado donde cotizan muchos tokens de ethereum que no estan en ningun otro sitio...dicen que es descentralizado y tal, pero...como puede ser descentralizado si para usarlo te tienes que conectar a una web que esta en un servidor? que pasa si cae la web? quien la mantiene? descentralizado seria si para usarlo se tuviese que descargar un cliente en el ordenador.



Es el parque de la madre ethereum y para entrar tienes que usar la extensión metamask (chrome). Creas una clave, te da la semilla y solo tú tendrás acceso.

Cuando entras a una exchange te fías del tabernero y de que tú equipo no tenga troyanos? 

Lo malo de cojones es que puede resultar un coñazo comprar las chapas. Sí te metes pon de gas 0.1 (lo mínimo, acaban entrando igual y ya es algo que te vas ahorrando)


----------



## Parlakistan (29 Nov 2017)

Hola buenas tardes, quiero diversificar mi cartera, de momento voy con Bitcoin y IOTA que era lo que más me interesaba, pero una vez he construido allí mi posición creo que ha llegado el momento de diversificar y de apostar por alts del top que pudieran discutir la hegemonía a BTC.

Había pensado en Dash, por aquí se habla muy bien de esa moneda, me gusta mucho su suministro muy escaso y limitado, privacidad y buen funcionamiento.

Pero también me asalta la duda si debería completar mi cartera con Ethereum...
¿A cual le veis más potencial de subida a corto y largo plazo? ¿Tal vez apostar a 50% de cada una?

saludos


----------



## davitin (29 Nov 2017)

Mierda, esta cayendo ethereum y varias mas junto con bitcoin.


----------



## Divad (29 Nov 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Lleva dos desplomes en 12 horas; uno de 800puntos y el de ahora de 1100p.
> 
> Como dice Paketazo, esto acaba con titulares de prensa y teles.



En Junio hizo los mismos amagos. Las subidas de golpe asustan al principio, luego ya te acabas acostumbrando :: mierda, me parezco a un bitcoñero :XX:


----------



## davitin (29 Nov 2017)

Y en bitrex, el wallet de tether en mantenimiento...estos hijos de puta nos cierran las puertas de forma preventiva por si se nos ocurre salir corriendo:roto:


----------



## Merlin (29 Nov 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Estos movimientos me recuerdan a lo visto a finales del 2013...yo ya no estoy preparado para esto.
> 
> Tengo la sensación "incluso viendo mis balances inflarse", de que esto es imposible que termine bien.
> 
> ...




Pero tío, Paketazo ¿Sabes el tiempo que llevas diciendo lo mismo? Perdona que te diga tío, pero pareces un disco rayado. Yo llevo entrando intermitentemente a este hilo desde el pasado abril y te he leído lo del supuesto crash ese más de una docena de veces. Algún día acertarás.

Y es que, aunque cryptoworld bajara un día por ejemplo un 30% ¿Donde está el problema? Al cabo de un tiempo se volvería a recuperar y valdría más que al principio del crash. 

¿Tú te consideras un experto? ¿Y malvendiste 10.000 ethers que ahora valdrían 4 millones de euros? Y si eres tan prudente ¿No se te ocurrió quedarte con 1.000 ethers por si acaso?

Macho Paketazo, yo no te deseo ningún mal y espero que todas tus inversiones te vayan genial, pero te estás pasando de cenizo, como tú mismo admites, y puedes hacer que alguien que te lea se pierda el negocio del siglo que son las criptomonedas.

(Esto ya no va dirigido a nadie en concreto, es solo una reflexión que hago)

Lo siento, yo soy de los que opinan que en el mundo de la inversión lo único que cuenta son los resultados, es decir: el dinero que has ganado ¿De qué sirve saber tanta palabrería y tanto tecnicismo si no puedes forrarte con ello?

Sin acritud.


----------



## michinato (29 Nov 2017)

Merlin dijo:


> Pero tío, Paketazo ¿Sabes el tiempo que llevas diciendo lo mismo? Perdona que te diga tío, pero pareces un disco rayado. Yo llevo entrando intermitentemente a este hilo desde el pasado abril y te he leído lo del supuesto crash ese más de una docena de veces. Algún día acertarás.
> 
> Y es que, aunque cryptoworld bajara un día por ejemplo un 30% ¿Donde está el problema? Al cabo de un tiempo se volvería a recuperar y valdría más que al principio del crash.
> 
> ...





Pues porque lo que comenta paketazo tiene mucho sentido.


Un mercado en el que de las 50 monedas del top 50 solo 2 están en rojo en semanal no es normal. 

En el top 50 hay cosas buenas, muy buenas y también mucha mierda, pero cuando sube todo a lo bestia por igual, es indicador de que algo no está funcionando de manera normal.


Igualmente hay otra serie de indicadores que denotan un comportamiento anormal del mercado, por ejemplo la velocidad de la subida. 


Históricamente además puedes ver que cuando se han dado estos comportamientos, suele acabar explotando y mandando a la mierda las cotizaciones.


Yo soy muy "bullish" a largo plazo, pero es mucho mejor un crecimiento de menor velocidad, los crecimientos sanos no tienen esta forma.


Si solo vamos a ser optimistas y chuparnos las pollas con lo bien que van las cosas no aprenderemos nada.


----------



## paketazo (29 Nov 2017)

Merlin dijo:


> Pero tío, Paketazo ¿Sabes el tiempo que llevas diciendo lo mismo? Perdona que te diga tío, pero pareces un disco rayado. Yo llevo entrando intermitentemente a este hilo desde el pasado abril y te he leído lo del supuesto crash ese más de una docena de veces. Algún día acertarás.
> 
> Y es que, aunque cryptoworld bajara un día por ejemplo un 30% ¿Donde está el problema? Al cabo de un tiempo se volvería a recuperar y valdría más que al principio del crash.
> 
> ...



Es cierto, lo que dices, no me puede parecer para nada mal.

Como he dicho, y no me duele admitirlo, mal vendí 10.000 ETH en su momento...pero no saqué ni un centavo del circuito a fiat ni a USDT 

Si hago la reflexión que hago no es para cerrarle las puertas a nadie a este mundo...es lo que menos me interesa, pues cuantos más entren, más me beneficiaré.

como dices, puede que alguién pierda por mi culpa el negocio del siglo, que *podrían ser las cryptomonedas*...pero no olvides que también podria no serlo, y dentro de un año estar todo esto a la mitad o menos.

En cuanto a lo de que si hay un crash, volverá a recuperar, eso es lo que hemos visto hasta el día de hoy, pero para mi en inversión, que un suceso suceda N veces, no es referencia para que tienda a infinito.

En cuanto a mis inversiones aquí, si me has seguido, sabrás como me va, pero eso es irrelevante.

Te deseo suerte, pues en el fondo será la mía.

P.D. Yo no entré en esto para forrarme...podría ser solo un daño colateral que tendría que sufrir.


----------



## NaRNia (29 Nov 2017)

Una pregunta: Para comprar Ethereum mejor hacerlo directamente con euros, o mejor comprar primero bitcoin y despues ya pasarlo a Ethereum?.
A la larga es lo mismo, no?.


----------



## carlosjulian (29 Nov 2017)

Y yo que no encuentro un buen lugar para aprender desde cero todo esto. En primera ¿las wallets de ordenador y las de web? ¿cuál usan? ¿hay información de eso aquí?, o aquí ya están muy avanzados?


----------



## psiloman (29 Nov 2017)

NaRNia dijo:


> Una pregunta: Para comprar Ethereum mejor hacerlo directamente con euros, o mejor comprar primero bitcoin y despues ya pasarlo a Ethereum?.
> A la larga es lo mismo, no?.



1. Date de alta en un exchange que admita ingresos en euros, como Kraken por ejemplo.

2. Empieza con poco dinero. Máximo 500 euros, hasta que aprendas a comprar, vender e intercambiar monedas entre sí.

3. Hay infinidad de vídeos en YouTube sobre trading con criptomonedas, sobre como usar los exchanges, hacer operaciones, interpretar gráficas.

4. Cuando pase un tiempo y tengas soltura y ciertos conocimientos, puedes aumentar tu inversión en criptos.

5. Recuerda: nunca uses dinero que no puedas permitirte perder.

Un saludo.


----------



## arras2 (29 Nov 2017)

NaRNia dijo:


> Una pregunta: Para comprar Ethereum mejor hacerlo directamente con euros, o mejor comprar primero bitcoin y despues ya pasarlo a Ethereum?.
> A la larga es lo mismo, no?.



directamente eth, si no pagas comisiones dos veces, por la compra de bitcoin y por la compra de eth con bitcoin. Vamos, eso creo.


----------



## Tex Johnston (29 Nov 2017)

Buenas noches,

¿Alguien sabe cómo poner una orden de venta en Kraken para ser ejecutada a determinada cantidad o inferior a la misma?
He probado en órdenes "advanced", vendiendo cantidades pequeñas de Bitcoins usando el limit junto con el símbolo de = (igual a) como del de - (menor a) y siempre me las vende como si fuera una orden inmediata.
He buscado en tutoriales de Youtube, pero todos describían la vieja configuración de órdenes de venta de Kraken, donde una de las opciones, entre otras, era la de stop loss, la cual han quitado.

Gracias.


----------



## orbeo (29 Nov 2017)

Tex Johnston dijo:


> Buenas noches,
> 
> ¿Alguien sabe cómo poner una orden de venta en Kraken para ser ejecutada a determinada cantidad o inferior a la misma?
> He probado en órdenes "advanced", vendiendo cantidades pequeñas de Bitcoins usando el limit junto con el símbolo de = (igual a) como del de - (menor a) y siempre me las vende como si fuera una orden inmediata.
> ...



No puedes.

Tiene que ser precio superior. Las opciones avanzadas hace tiempo se deshabilitaron esperando la nueva plataforma.


----------



## Tex Johnston (29 Nov 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> No puedes.
> 
> Tiene que ser precio superior. Las opciones avanzadas hace tiempo se deshabilitaron esperando la nueva plataforma.



No encuentro un botón de dar las gracias, así que te las doy por aquí.


----------



## orbeo (29 Nov 2017)

Tex Johnston dijo:


> No encuentro un botón de dar las gracias, así que te las doy por aquí.



Lo quitaron en agosto, se supone que la nueva plataforma llegaba antes de fin de año, no he mirado pero igual en su blog dicen algo al respecto

Twitter


----------



## orbeo (29 Nov 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Así que mientras esperas la entrega del nuevo modelo, deshabilitas las órdenes que añaden valor a tu ventana de acceso al mercado.... muy tecnológico ¿no?.. así hay que estar pendiente de todo.
> 
> Se llama descentralizar; Ustec es el responsable de todo; le cobro como cuando daba servicio, pero no me exija nada.
> 
> ...



No estoy seguro, pero creo que fue a raíz del flash Crash que hubo, que saltaron todos los stop loss y hubo quejas y no sé si demandas también.


Edito porque veo que el flash Crash fue en octubre así que ni puta idea


----------



## Tex Johnston (29 Nov 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Lo quitaron en agosto, se supone que la nueva plataforma llegaba antes de fin de año, no he mirado pero igual en su blog dicen algo al respecto
> 
> Twitter



Gracias de nuevo. Pues me quedaré sin dormir haciendo guardia para vender cuando corrija


----------



## orbeo (29 Nov 2017)

Tex Johnston dijo:


> Gracias de nuevo. Pues me quedaré sin dormir haciendo guardia para vender cuando corrija



No te entrará la orden porque petará el exchange y te joderás. Tienes que vender ANTES de que corrija, y si vendes y no corrige pues verás que cara se te queda


----------



## Divad (29 Nov 2017)

michinato dijo:


> Pues porque lo que comenta paketazo tiene mucho sentido.
> 
> 
> Un mercado en el que de las 50 monedas del top 50 solo 2 están en rojo en semanal no es normal.
> ...



Cuando todas están en verde o todas en rojo, tampoco es normal.
Que de corea salgan millones de dolares sin parar regando las crpytos tampoco es normal
El cachondeo de los tethers emulando a la FED y BCE... tampoco es normal.

Cuando uno sea consciente que todo mercado es manipulado por bots antes comenzará a dormir tranquilo y si es desplumado es porque se subió al barco que no tocaba en ese preciso momento.

Los "listos" regalan dinero, pero ojo! También lo quitarán cuando les salga de las pelotas... Y todos deberíamos de saber las pirulas que están haciendo con Bitcoin. La bueno es que marca el camino a batir y de seguir subiendo, el resto de cryptos harán lo mismo con una mayor rentabilidad.

Cryptocoin overview - WorldCoinIndex.com


----------



## Tex Johnston (29 Nov 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> No te entrará la orden porque petará el exchange y te joderás. Tienes que vender ANTES de que corrija, y si vendes y no corrige pues verás que cara se te queda



Sí, es que aún no me ha llegado la bola de cristal que he encargado. Los de Kraken nos están preparando de a poco; en las últimas semanas sólamente logro entrar a la página después de dos o tres intentos, en los primeros siempre me sale que el servidor está petado. Sumado a que no te dejan poner un stop-loss el futuro no parece muy promisorio.
Y como cereza de la torta los ladrones de Bittrex congelando cuentas. En fin...


----------



## davitin (29 Nov 2017)

ufff...parece que empieza el bajadon de bitcoin...


----------



## davitin (29 Nov 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Como no sé si tienes el 100% o el 200% de la razón, inicio este comentario con una cosa que es básica. Una maruja como yo, no tiene competencias para juzgar un salto dimensional como el que corre ante mis hogos.
> 
> No discuto ni por un segundo tu planteamiento, pues es como ir a marte a decirles a los marcianos como deben vivir.
> 
> ...



Hasta donde crees que puede llegar la caida de btc y la del marketcap global?

Mojate.


----------



## djun (29 Nov 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Eres un cachondo, dices el BTC, pero se desloma hasta la cabra de la legión.
> 
> Menos mal que ETH pasó el 497 que osé poner....; solo un ratito o puntita.. pero lo pasó.
> 
> ...



Dices que ETH puede llegar a 24000 en 2018. ¿Y a cuánto puede llegar BTC, entonces? Según tus gráficos.


----------



## juli (29 Nov 2017)

Ole, burbus...barridazo que te crió, parece... Bueno...lo mismo puedo dar uso a unos confettis que tenía reservados, no me voy a quejar.

@Negrofuturo : Yo no dije que el pump duraría hasta mediados ( es más me extrañaba que lo hiciese, pues el pastrollón ha sido descomunal, la inyección histórica más gorda en Shitland )...lo que dije es que si llegaba a mediados y sin dar tiempo a drenar y llegar arriba en Navidades, , engancharía hasta pasarlas ( pues espero que las Navidades sean prósperas , cosa que sería un arma promocional de primer orden en occidente para grabar la blockchain en la psique colectiva de cara al 2018 de la adopción masiva - son fechas que se prestan a recapìtulaciones anuales, al boca a boca familiar y a fardar de Himbersiones Irrepetibles - ). Así que bueno, supongo que la tajada va a ser seria...pero en 3 semanas, todo arriba again.

Por cierto...momento para ver otra cara de nuestras posiciones : La de ver cuáles son "sólidas" y hasta de hacer hacer algún trueque abajo, que había cosillas que ya estaban pillando un precio de asustar.

Negro...jeje, no te rayes con que le llamen cenizo a paketazo, que ya ha tenido él , para no enrarecer el ambiente, la deferencia de abrir la lata y ponerse el mote. 



Va, Suerte y cabeza...que si el barrido se queda son 3 ó 4 arreones y 3 ó 4 minibulltraps ...y el primero lleva unos 50.000 kilates a plomo, que se dice pronto.



AH !!!...& Feliz Falsedad y próspera adopción masiva 2018 .


----------



## NaRNia (29 Nov 2017)

Pero como va a valer ethereum 24.000$ para el año q viene? Eso es una locura!!!


----------



## djun (29 Nov 2017)

NaRNia dijo:


> Una pregunta: Para comprar Ethereum mejor hacerlo directamente con euros, o mejor comprar primero bitcoin y despues ya pasarlo a Ethereum?.
> A la larga es lo mismo, no?.




Mas o menos da igual, pero si vas a mantener los ETH durante mucho tiempo, es mejor comprarlos con euros. Porque de cara a Hacienda se supone que debes declarar cada vez que hagas un cambio patrimonial... por ejemplo cuando cambias Btc por Eth.


----------



## orbeo (29 Nov 2017)

djun dijo:


> Mas o menos da igual, pero si vas a mantener los ETH durante mucho tiempo, es mejor comprarlos con euros. Porque de cara a Hacienda se supone que debes declarar cada vez que hagas un cambio patrimonial... por ejemplo cuando cambias Btc por Eth.



Si todos declarasemos a Hacienda los movimientos así al final nos mandaban a la mierda


----------



## juli (29 Nov 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Pero voy a dejar de meterme en líos, así que considera todo efecto colateral de la moderada ingesta de etanol.



Va!...si lo mejor del etanol es lo de meterse en líos !!! ( y echarle la culpa a la "posesión infernal"...espera tú que pille algún cuñáo en Navidades... ) 

( a mí adjúnteme juicios por disparatados que sean , please...que con los dibujitos, ni papa, mire usté ).


----------



## NaRNia (29 Nov 2017)

Joder, en Bitstamp hay ahora mismo una orden de compra de 63 bitcoins (553.000 euros). Quien será?. jaja


----------



## davitin (29 Nov 2017)

No asustarse, que ya va "to parriba" otra vez.::


----------



## jorge (29 Nov 2017)

Baja la marea!!! :´(


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (29 Nov 2017)

Pero de verdad leo lo de hacienda? si queréis sacar algo hacedlo poco a poco, en pequeñas dosis, por experiencia ya os digo que no pasara nada.Mi dinero, mi fiat NO les pertenece, ya me quitan bastante de mi sueldo propio.Al menos no les pertenece esta parte. NO.


----------



## orbeo (29 Nov 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Pero de verdad leo lo de hacienda? si queréis sacar algo hacedlo poco a poco, en pequeñas dosis, por experiencia ya os digo que no pasara nada.Mi dinero, mi fiat NO les pertenece, ya me quitan bastante de mi sueldo propio.Al menos no les pertenece esta parte. NO.



Aquí el señor de Hacienda cuando le explicas que quieres declarar bircoins desos


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (29 Nov 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Aquí el señor de Hacienda cuando le explicas que quieres declarar bircoins desos



Esa es otra, que no tienen ni puta idea de como funciona, aunque en el BOE añadiesen un apartado para comercio electrónico..pero si ni saben el funcionamiento de BTC, ponte a explicarles el resto de cryptos.8:

Técnicamente hay un vació legal, que declara usted? Bitcoin, Dash, veamos que pone en la legislación...

-Umm.. aaqui no me aparece nada de eso, creo que deberia declararlo como una venta o por ganancias en un casino.. o apuestas online, no le puedo dar otra opción.


----------



## paketazo (29 Nov 2017)

Manda huevos, ha estado Dash a 800 y poco y no solo no se ha vendido ni un solo masternodo, si no que se ha aumentado uno, y las wallets con coins han aumentado en 13K en 4 días.

Pensaba que en este flash pump de 600 a 800 alguno se pensaría "take the money & run", pero aquí veo una fortaleza en los holders que creo es preludio de consolidación como poco.

Veremos como se las van gastando los market makers.

Mucha suerte a todos, y a los traders agresivos, pues que aprovechen bien la volatilidad, pues a largo plazo esta debería ir desapareciendo si todo va bien " se adopta".

Buenas noches

P.D . 

en cuanto a declarar, hay que añadirlo en el apartado de:

*Otros bienes, rentas o derechos*

Si no recuerdo mal, ahí puedes añadir por ejemplo que tienes 1000 Dash o 100 Litecoin...lo que no implica pagar nada, solo declaras la posesión de algo por si algún día hay que tomar cartas en el asunto.

No digo que se haga...solo digo que se puede hacer.


----------



## djun (29 Nov 2017)

Esta es la casa que me voy a comprar cuando llegue ETH a 24000. Ya falta poco.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (29 Nov 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Manda huevos, ha estado Dash a 800 y poco y no solo no se ha vendido ni un solo masternodo, si no que se ha aumentado uno, y las wallets con coins han aumentado en 13K en 4 días.
> 
> Pensaba que en este flash pump de 600 a 800 alguno se pensaría "take the money & run", pero aquí veo una fortaleza en los holders que creo es preludio de consolidación como poco.
> 
> ...



Dash como proyecto da mucha más confianza y tranquilidad de la que Bitcoin daba en sus inicios, es una sensación distinta, como algo maduro y sensato, sin embargo las sensaciones de btc bajo mi psique siempre ha sido un niño pequeño que se aprovecha de los demás, golpeándolos y después con la madre delante, pidiendo un falso perdón.

Quizá la diferencia radique en que Dash tiene un fin y BTC sin embargo solo tiene un camino sin meta.

Que prefieres, un oasis o una cabaña a la vera del rio?


----------



## Divad (29 Nov 2017)

Creo que toca otra bajada, los bots volverán a la carga y van a dejar Bitcoin hasta los $7k

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## psiloman (29 Nov 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Resumen de la partida desde el cierre de ayer, que no sé a qué hora se produce.
> 
> En BTC que está "peligrosamente inflado" NO HA PASADO NADA.
> 
> ...



El BTC es el rey, por ahora al menos, y está siendo usado por los que manejan el cotarro para la adopción masiva por parte de personas que no tienen ni idea de criptomonedas 

Cuando la adopción sea masiva puede que sea sustituida por la o las que interesen. O puede que quede todo en plan oro, plata, platino, Btc, Eth,... 

Si la solución al enigma va a pasar en 2018 no lo se, desde luego va a ser un año interesante. La siguiente gráfica me hace pensar que los señores que manejan el criptouniverso hacen lo que quieren y además cuando quieren. Eth y el resto se comían a bitcoin en junio y a día de hoy si sumamos btc y sus forks volvemos al punto de partida. Hay dominio de btc para rato, me gustaría equivocarme.


----------



## paketazo (29 Nov 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> ¿Alguna conclusión a compartir?



Para concluir algo con cierta veracidad y objetividad necesitamos el 100% de los datos.

Nosotros, los mortales, no poseemos respecto a BTC ni el 30% de la información necesaria para concluir algo veraz o clarificador.

Si miramos tus gráficas con solo esa información concluyo que hay que ir cambiando BTC por ETH ... pero...

Si nos basamos en las modas, pues ahora BTC está on fire y ETH con una pequeña diarrea.

Creo en que el sistema se reequilibrará al alza, o sea...que en el futuro cercano ETH subirá más que BTC, pero para deducir eso no hace falta hacer carrera, creo que muchos por aquí lo esperamos.

La otra opción que contemplo, pero que espero no suceda, es que BTC caiga más que ETH y se reequilibren a la baja...pero a esta le daría un 25% de posibilidades visto el mercado alcista que se traen.


Un saludo


----------



## Claudius (29 Nov 2017)

psiloman dijo:


>



Depende, todo depende, de según como se mire todo depende...


[youtube]dwjq3YSlyBE[/youtube]


Día de hoy
660mil Tx/dia - eth
405 mil Tx/dia - btc

Y así casi 2 trimestres..

Flippening Watch

Si llegamos a consenso, que en el valor en $ tiene que ver el spoofy+bitfinex+usdt ergo esto afecta en lo que dice 'la capitalización.'

Esta no es un indicador fiable.


----------



## hoppe (29 Nov 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Creo que toca otra bajada, los bots volverán a la carga y van a dejar Bitcoin hasta los $7k
> 
> Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk



Estoy contigo, creo que aún falta bajada. Viendo el marquetcap, lo más parecido a un "índice" que tenemos, creo que debería corregir hasta unos 250M. La subida del último mes no ha sido nada sana, por mucho que nos guste.


----------



## p_pin (29 Nov 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Si llegamos a consenso, que en el valor en $ tiene que ver el spoofy+bitfinex+usdt ergo esto afecta en lo que dice 'la capitalización.'
> 
> Esta no es un indicador fiable.



Capturas en este momento:

Volumen:






USDT (tether) en Bittrex






BTC: 235.955.274/11.786.900.000 = 2.00% del volumen usdt
ETH: 51.000.418/2.709.460.000 = 1.88% del volumen usdt

----------------------

En bitfinex basta hacer click en coinmarketcap - markets
Bitcoin (BTC) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap
Ethereum (ETH) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap
BTC en dólares: 14.93% ETH en dólares: 12.43% del volúmen total 

Yo no veo un impacto diferencial entre ambas, y teniendo en cuenta que BTC es el número 1 indiscutible hasta el momento, basar ese argumento por una diferencia de un 2% no parece serio


----------



## Claudius (30 Nov 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Capturas en este momento:
> 
> Volumen:
> 
> ...



Es una hipótesis, que puede estar mal o bien argumentada, para eso estamos todos.
Yo siempre parto que el volumen, no es *veraz* con lo que muestren y digan, lo único veraz y plausible es todo lo que de una cadena pública se pueda sacar.
Y las Tx las veo más veraces, así como los movimientos de wallets ( los identificados en los exchange).

Pero ey! no hay consenso! no pasa nada, seguimos intento buscar la verdad, que está ahí fuera. Y es lo que yo quiero.


----------



## Albertezz (30 Nov 2017)

trampa del oso?


----------



## hoppe (30 Nov 2017)

Albertezz dijo:


> trampa del oso?



Tiene pinta, si.


----------



## Gurney (30 Nov 2017)

Bueno, he conseguido quitarme de enmedio con algo de pérdida, vamos a ver si he acertado...

---------- Post added 30-nov-2017 at 00:53 ----------

Puto Kraken...

---------- Post added 30-nov-2017 at 00:53 ----------

Con pérdida respecto al pico, no a la entrada


----------



## davitin (30 Nov 2017)

Yo voy a vender lo que tengo, esto huele a bajada gorda y ya pierdo sobre las ganancias de los ultimos dias.


----------



## djun (30 Nov 2017)

Btc baja casi un 4% y algunas alt bajan casi un 30%. Y la BTC Dominance subiendo. 56.5%.


----------



## bmbnct (30 Nov 2017)

djun dijo:


> Btc baja casi un 4% y algunas alt bajan casi un 30%. Y la BTC Dominance subiendo. 56.5%.



En mi opinion ha sido una trampa bajista y los osos van a ser de nuevo barridos. En poco tiempo un nuevo ATH . Quedan por tocar los 12300$ de NF.


----------



## djun (30 Nov 2017)

bmbnct dijo:


> En mi opinion ha sido una trampa bajista y los osos van a ser de nuevo barridos. En poco tiempo un nuevo ATH . Quedan por tocar los 12300$ de NF.



Tal como lo estoy viendo, BTC se come el mercado. Porque cuando sube, el Btc pega unos subidones muy fuertes, y cuando baja el mercado, una gran parte de las alt se van al infierno y Btc baja moderadamente. 

Es algo muy extraño, es un no mercado donde solo existe Btc y poco mas. Hay mas 1300 coins con proyectos diferentes y al final su destino solo es extinguirse. 

Supongo que debería haber 200 coins o 200 proyectos rompedores. Pero o no los hay o el mercado no los vé. O todo está bastante manipulado por bots.


----------



## psiloman (30 Nov 2017)

djun dijo:


> 1. Es algo muy extraño, es un no mercado donde solo existe Btc y poco mas. Hay mas 1300 coins con proyectos diferentes y al final su destino solo es extinguirse.
> 
> 2. Supongo que debería haber 200 coins o 200 proyectos rompedores. 3. Pero o no los hay o el mercado no los vé. 4. O todo está bastante manipulado por bots.



La respuesta la estamos viendo ante nuestros ojos. 1. SÍ, 2. SÍ, 3. SÍ, y finalmente 4. SÍ.

No tengo nada contra bitcoin en sí mismo, pero a día de hoy la manipulación de su precio está haciendo un daño tremendo al criptouniverso. Y retrasando o haciendo desaparecer proyectos muy interesantes y con verdadero valor.

Es cierto que sobran monedas, pero hay por lo menos 50, por decir un número redondo que merecen la pena.

A btc le toca corrección, y la corrección se la comió entera el resto de criptos. Me dan ganas de vender todo lo que tengo en Alts, excepto un par de proyectos que llevo a largo plazo, y si hiciéramos todos lo mismo quizá pillarían el mensaje.

O tienes casi todo en btc y te olvidas, o vives pegado al ordenador, literalmente, si tradeas con Alts. No dejan otra opción si quieres ganar algo. Es frustrante y estresante.

Para terminar, me remito a mi post anterior, puede que todo esto cambie un día y tengamos nuevo rey, y puede que no, pero es que los señores que manejan todo están dando mucho ya el cante. Bueno pues que tengamos hoy un buen mercadeo en este no mercado, suerte a todos ;-).


----------



## perdido_en_criptos (30 Nov 2017)

psiloman dijo:


> La respuesta la estamos viendo ante nuestros ojos. 1. SÍ, 2. SÍ, 3. SÍ, y finalmente 4. SÍ.
> 
> No tengo nada contra bitcoin en sí mismo, pero a día de hoy la manipulación de su precio está haciendo un daño tremendo al criptouniverso. Y retrasando o haciendo desaparecer proyectos muy interesantes y con verdadero valor.
> 
> ...



Sin embargo en esta corrección DASH está aguantando el tirón. No entiendo nada ::. Por consejos de la gente de por aquí compré 2 bastante baratos en comparación con la cotización actual, una pena no haber metido más.


----------



## paketazo (30 Nov 2017)

perdido_en_criptos dijo:


> Sin embargo en esta corrección DASH está aguantando el tirón. No entiendo nada ::. Por consejos de la gente de por aquí compré 2 bastante baratos en comparación con la cotización actual, una pena no haber metido más.



Id siguiendo la oferta por aquí...no es la real al 100% pero se aproxima. Lo mismo para BTC, ETH y todas las top.

Newbium - Buy and Sell - Dash (by @AltSheets)

Hace una semana había 40K Dash ofertados , ahora hay 20 y pico mil.

No quiero decir que vuele, ni nada así, solo que la oferta se retira o se ha vendido, lo que deja camino libre a potenciales subidas rápidas al estilo de las que hace BTC cuando desaparece la poca oferta que queda en el mercado.

No olvideis que pronto aparecerá evolutión, y se habla de que coinbase podría añadir Dash...

Las manos fuertes siempre se anticipan a las noticias, así que quizá sea eso lo que vemos, un previo a liberaciones importantes.

Un saludo


----------



## tixel (30 Nov 2017)

psiloman dijo:


> El BTC es el rey, por ahora al menos, y está siendo usado por los que manejan el cotarro para la adopción masiva por parte de personas que no tienen ni idea de criptomonedas
> 
> Cuando la adopción sea masiva puede que sea sustituida por la o las que interesen. O puede que quede todo en plan oro, plata, platino, Btc, Eth,...
> 
> Si la solución al enigma va a pasar en 2018 no lo se, desde luego va a ser un año interesante. La siguiente gráfica me hace pensar que los señores que manejan el criptouniverso hacen lo que quieren y además cuando quieren. Eth y el resto se comían a bitcoin en junio y a día de hoy si sumamos btc y sus forks volvemos al punto de partida. Hay dominio de btc para rato, me gustaría equivocarme.



No creo que los que manejan el cotarra tengan el más mínimo interés en la adopción masiva, entre otras cosas porque btc no la puede proporcionar.
Si lo hacen, más bien será para lo contrario, y a mi lo que me parece es que estan calentandolo para reventarlo sin piedad despues con los futuros. Para ellos es el robo de dinero de la gente de siempre y se quitan un competidor futuro que les puede hacer mucho daño, que quizá no lo vean ahora en btc, pero si en dash, pivx, eth o en otra que salga, que sadrá. Y con la gente escalcada (como las .com) lo va a tener más difícil.


----------



## workforfood (30 Nov 2017)

El bitcoin lo aguantan los Tether, si véis la mayor parte de Tethers sirven para comprar bitcoins. Por eso cuando baja bitcoin lo hace poco y cuando sube lo hace mucho.


----------



## tixel (30 Nov 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Depende, todo depende, de según como se mire todo depende...
> 
> 
> [youtube]dwjq3YSlyBE[/youtube]
> ...



El flippening no va a ser con eth, va a ser con bch, y como se pongan muy tontos a lo mejor a las bravas de la noche a la mañana.

---------- Post added 30-nov-2017 at 10:30 ----------

Y os doy la razón en la remora que es btc. Yo no entiendo nada de lo que está pasando, o quizá si. El día creo que 11, btc estuvo literalmente a punto de desaparecer y quedó con el puñetero culo al aire al demostrarse una debilidad gordisima que es que una retirada de hash, que era algo no contemplado, puede llevar a btc a una espiral de autodestrucción.
Y 15 dias despues haciendo ath día si y día también, y ves el mercado con btc en verde petandolo y el resto casi, en rojo o sin fuerzas.
A todo esto el marketcap petandolo por encima de nada menos que 300.000 millones de dolares que solo es superado por el PIB de 30 y pocos paises.
A mi las cuentas no me salen, porque esto no deja de ser algo residual. A la inmensa mayoría le hablas en chino al hablarle de algo de esto, y por eso lo echan ahora en big bang coincidiendo con la fiesta de los 10.000$. 
Cada día que pasa hasta me entran ganas, dios me perdone, de pagarle a hacienda y deshacerme de todo despues de la locura de este año.
No se, no entiendo nada, y a lo mejor es como Apple, que vendiendo un solo producto, como quien dice, y que no tiene nada que la competencia no tenga mejor, es la compañia que más vale del mundo. 
Pero demasiadas casualidades juntas, Big Bang Theory, 10k, cobertura mediatica, pronosticos de millón de dolares y btc estancado como nunca. Le están haciendo la cama.
¿El mundo está al revés o estoy yo cabeza abajo?


----------



## juli (30 Nov 2017)

Yo veo una guerra BTC contra "Blockchain que hacen cosas" . Y ese segundo grupo lo encabeza Dash, que centró su objetivo en cuanto todo empezó a calentarse, allá en primavera...y está a un paso de ser el primer servicio global cotidiano blockchain.

La que es una incógnita absolutamente de puntillas es ETH . Recuerdo hace 4 ó 5 meses que sus tokens ocupaban más posiciones en el top 100 que el resto de monedas...y pienso que ese escenario se reproducirá...pero con las armas bien cargadas. También que su trayecto alcista es "pasta gorda" pillando posiciones...y que esperan un escenario idóneo del que aún no disponen...pero que en cuanto se dé , mostrará a todos los agentes de la alianza sin máscara. La clave ahora mismo para una blockchain que haga cosas es su capacidad de implantar un ecosistema propio, un circuito cerrado ajeno al planteamiento caníbal de Sakamaoto, que en mi opinión, tienen los días contados. ETH lo planteó como un derroche de servicos/aplicaciones ...y Dash, minimizando sus cometidos, que no su nicho y hace tiempo que esta estrategia intramuros, arriesgada en primavera, se reveló impecable. EL caso es que esa minimización/precisión le ha dado una ventaja descomunal en su expansión y está a medio palmo de su destino comercial definitivo. Un planteamiento parejo en ese aspecto podría verse en BTC Cash , soltando paja para definir su nicho y sus perspectivas, las mejores , también ( cosa que en absoluto puede decirse de Bitcoin ).

Sobre la cuestión en ETH , más allá del hermetismo a primera vista tras los líos de Parity , se podría poiner un ojo en la caída a plomo de su cascada de Tokens, muchos con grandes teams y una cotización de risa , que no pintan por ello mal destino para ir pillando posiciones con precisión. Yo creo que el pastrollón que meterán a su sistema , que lleva ya años de periplo y es apuesta castuza declarada , intentará poner ese tsunami de aplicaciones sobre la mesa de la noche a la mañana. A una señal y cuando proceda...que ,por lo visto, aún no procede. Una propuesta alcista a precios asequibles es un gran reclamo para la adopción masiva y que la plebe intente reproducir el pelotazo...y las bases para enchufar una manguera a lo bestia y ser los primeros beneficiarios , posiblemente sean las pociciones que se estén tomando ahora, pues creo que el pastón ingresado este otoño es dinero castuzo, no adopción plebeya. ( Mi impresión es que esa posiblemente la empujarán , tocando a rebato al último billete del planeta, en el pump más largo jamás visto , cosa que no hacen ahora , bien para no disparar el precio del o los cebos , que necesitan baratitos...bien porque Vitalik no está preparado para una fiesta a tal escala - posiblemente ambas - ).

Otro apunte merece lo comentado por psiloman y el mogollón de proyectos que sobran. Lo que está bastante claro es que dos peldaños antes de la adopción, la pasta se orienta al top ( ni por el forro sólo a BTC, en una tendencia evidente pero que supura "antinatura" ) y que hay proyectos, más allá de los equiscientos en el ranking, donde se percibe que la pastuki sólo llegaría vía lotería y no se dará una pujanza desde atrás como la que se podía adivinar hace 5 meses en bastantes casos , pues Shitland traga mucha pasta y se ve a las claras que se queda arriba ...con lo que la adopción masiva dejará el ranking como un secarral. La clave en ese momento, creo, será cuánto habrá fidelizado cada proyecto su ecosistema y comunidad propias ( blockchain que hacen cosas ...para su gente ) y ésa será la clave para las que sobrevivan a la lluvia de pasta de 2018 , en mi opinión. 

Por último, resaltaría un factor externo que estaría en las regulaciones & censuras del "mundo real" , cosa que preocupa especialmente en posiciones en coins anónimas. Parece que , además del USDT. la deriva de Bittrex, de meses ya, cuenta con la administración USA enculando por ahí, para variar. Y que las aa pp globales quieran su peaje del peor modo que puedan permitirse una vez asumida la implantación global del sector no parece algo descabellado con lo que contar.


En fin, palomitas. ( Todo un lujo postear cafeto en mano y tranquilamente a media mañana...los pequeños placeres y tal - al final no sé qué hacemos amasando taaaaanta guita  - )


----------



## davitin (30 Nov 2017)

Lo que hay que mirar son los porcentajes de revalorizacion...es cierto que bitcoin siempre "va parriba" y arrastra a todos, pero algunas altcoins hacen x2, x10, x100...eso no lo hace bitcoin, asi que siempre va a ser rentable meterle a las alts.


----------



## juli (30 Nov 2017)

Carajo !!!...qué de coña !!!


JOIN THE REVOLUTION Vía mail !!! ::


( But no, mister Tontoro...va a ser que éste no toca un guil hasta el día 1 ni por el forro  ...el año que viene ya iremos buscando a quién y cuánto se le echa al bote...pero para lencería de cuero de La Trotona, como que nones... :no: ).


----------



## Claudius (30 Nov 2017)

tixel dijo:


> El flippening no va a ser con eth, va a ser con bch, y como se pongan muy tontos a lo mejor a las bravas de la noche a la mañana.
> Bch es una cortina de humo para otros movimientos estratégicos del oligopolio chino y alianzas.
> 
> Pero demasiadas casualidades juntas, Big Bang Theory, 10k, cobertura mediatica, pronosticos de millón de dolares y btc estancado como nunca. Le están haciendo la cama.
> ¿El mundo está al revés o estoy yo cabeza abajo?




[/QUOTE]

'La casualidad' fue ayer, los 4-5 exchange occidentales caídos. Esa casualidad 
si que es preocupante.

Pobres usuarios nóveles, no tienen ni idea con sus sueños de riqueza en 3 días gracias a la publicidad, de dónde se están metiendo, que su dios les coja confesados..


----------



## san_miguel (30 Nov 2017)

Yo lo veo así, corrección de un 30-40% desde máximos y luego subida del


----------



## juli (30 Nov 2017)

san_miguel dijo:


> Yo lo veo así, corrección de un 30-40% desde máximos y luego subida del



Caída a precios de Septiembre...con el Zpiv activado ?

Póngame 2 y otra pal niño.


----------



## san_miguel (30 Nov 2017)

Para ETH


----------



## fjsanchezgil (30 Nov 2017)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Alguien sabe como puede ser que B3coin estuviera toda la semana en entre los 50 primeros de coinmarketcap y de repente esté en el 1040? Lo había mirado hacía sólo una hora y cuando he vuelto a mirar,zas!al puesto 1040. ¿?



Habra terminado ya el 10000% de rewared por stakearla...

Enviado desde mi LG-H810 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Divad (30 Nov 2017)

Buen análisis juli de criptolandia. 

Dashianos otra vez liderando el empuje como hizo a principios de junio y detrás le seguirá ETH.

Lo bueno de criptolandia es que te indican donde están posicionados los listos (castuza) y como se respetan las cryptoparaiso. 

Bitcoin es usado para llamar la atención de cara a la galería FIAT. Los pececillos que entren no verán los diferentes guetos creados (Dash, ETH, Neo,...) y como todos los jugadores queremos dinero regalado... Pues se suben al bitcoin y esperan a que se haga realidad la subida a 20K y el año que viene los 100k... Pero un 29/11/2017 (111111) llega el primer barrido general tras tantos días de fiesta y una sorpresa por parte de Dash. Eso sí, los que han cobrado y metido pasta ya han perdido los pantalones (putos listos).

Criptolandia es como el principio de las .com. Muchas empresas de las que no sabes nada y algunas pican o valen una mierda... La diferencia ahora está en que el valor aumentará tan rápido que los indecisos serán menos ricos. Es la única razón que creo de las subidas verticales realizadas por los bots del sistema. La otra es que no hace falta que tengas un amigo castuzo para que te enseñe el camino, sino que ya te muestran donde están eso sí, ponen en el escenario a los niños de las estrellas en programación para crear dudas.
.






Van décadas y siglos por delante (del 1988)






Alguien ha contado los pajarracos que tienen como logo las cryptos en la red ETH? 

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## san_miguel (30 Nov 2017)

Neo 







El sábado 4 o domingo 5 puede ser un buen día de compras.


----------



## p_pin (30 Nov 2017)

Yo dejo unos niveles también para btc, en extensión para criptoland, que en general podría seguir perdiendo marketcap..., si pierde los actuales: 8.400$ aprox. como primer paso, luego 7.900-8.000


----------



## tixel (30 Nov 2017)

Y bch no arranca. La dirección más rica de bch sigue acumulando día a día y casi bloque a bloque, ya va por 330.000 mil, pero esto no dá arrancado.
Ya esperaba que estuviese bien por encima de 0,2.


----------



## davitin (30 Nov 2017)

Casi 100.000 millones de marketcap vaporizados, asi como si tal cosa en unas horas.

Hasta donde pensais que caera el marketcap?

Yo he vendido todo lo que tenia hace un rato para parar las perdidas, espero que bitcoin caiga a 7000 pavos por lo menos y arrastre a todo lo demas, a ver si puedo pescar con buenas rebajas.


----------



## tixel (30 Nov 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Casi 100.000 millones de marketcap vaporizados, asi como si tal cosa en unas horas.
> 
> Hasta donde pensais que caera el marketcap?
> 
> Yo he vendido todo lo que tenia hace un rato para parar las perdidas, espero que bitcoin caiga a 7000 pavos por lo menos y arrastre a todo lo demas, a ver si puedo pescar con buenas rebajas.



No se ha perdido tanto, 50.000 y vas que te matas.


----------



## Parlakistan (30 Nov 2017)

Dash es increíble lo que está aguantando, en cryptocompare.com es la única moneda que sale aún en verde, y llevaba ya buenas subidas. Síntoma con esta tormenta de gran fortaleza. Y pensar que hace poco estaba a 270...


----------



## Claudius (30 Nov 2017)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Dash es increíble lo que está aguantando, en cryptocompare.com es la única moneda que sale aún en verde, y llevaba ya buenas subidas. Síntoma con esta tormenta de gran fortaleza. Y pensar que hace poco estaba a 270...



[youtube]KvEcom5lSiA[/youtube]


----------



## Parlakistan (30 Nov 2017)

He leído que han tirado el precio de Neo hasta los 5 dólares , ya está a 30 de nuevo. Esto es el salvaje oeste. El que pudiera haber pillado a 5 pavos ha dado un señor pelotazo.


----------



## Cakau (30 Nov 2017)

Wagerr news

Parece que Wagerr se mueve para el 15 de enero. La cotizacion un 30% arriba hoy por la noticia. A ver como va la cosa.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (30 Nov 2017)

Bueno pues ésto ha estado muy bien para comprar a precios más bajos.


----------



## davitin (30 Nov 2017)

Parece que el mercado se recupera.


----------



## p_pin (30 Nov 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Joder, menudas diferencias de cotizacion entre exchanges, veo hasta 12 pavos en un ETH para arbitar entre Bitfinex y GDAX..
> 
> Han sacado a los más delincuentes que estaban en el infierno, y los han puesto al mando de la maquina de la libertad.



En el mundo cripto el arbitraje no es tan sencillo, una diferencia de un 2-3% no suele salir rentable, por que la vía de salida (para el exchange que supuestamente vende "más caro")... es el fiat y por ese beneficio no interesa andar moviendo cantidades de fiat... tú ya yabes 

A parte que las transferencias-transacciones y validación en algunos exchanges puede demorarse 20? 30? una hora? en el mundo cripto ese es un mundo


----------



## Divad (30 Nov 2017)

Esas leonesas te recuerdan que todo cuanto tengas no es tuyo ya que no eres poseedor de la clave privada. Imagina el día que declaras que tienes X en las leonesas y al día siguiente el leoncito tiene un "hackeo" y se lleva todas las cryptos... 

Qué le dirás a Montonto? Es queee el hacker se lo llevó todo? 

Pareces un enviado del bobierno (CM) recordando que hay que pagar ::


----------



## paketazo (30 Nov 2017)

*Negro Futuro* aquí muchos se plantean el tema fiscal de un modo un poco diferente.

A lo largo de una vida en ocasiones no se producen grandes cambios estructulares, sin embargo a lo largo de otras hay un antes y un despues.

Guerras mundiales, fin de la dictadura, democracia, entrada en la UE, el Euro...

Esos cambios conllevan generalmente muchas renovaciones, tanto físicas como mentales.

En el tema de BTC, muchos esperan ver un cambio en el paradigma económico que rige el sistema, y por eso aguardan en su guarida el momento de poner las cartas sobre la mesa.

por otra parte, como dije, en ocasiones durante una vida no se producen grandes cambios, y es posible que también estemos en esa tesitura, en cuyo caso esos BTC permanecerán en la sombra sin una finalidad concreta.

La cuestión final es ¿habrá un gran cambio en los sistemas económicos mundiales de manera pacífica?

Personalmente intuyo que algo gordo puede pasar, sin embargo también admito que una vida podría no ser suficiente para poder verlo.

¿Darle nuestros BTC a Montoro?

Pues que cada cual valore los pros y los contras de dicho movimiento.

Un saludo


----------



## Claudius (30 Nov 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Es una EMPRESA, una S.A. en LEÓN; dentro hay gente y tal no es un exchange;
> 
> El resto no me interesa mucho... es cosa de ellos "asegurar" esas cosas.



Los exchange o para entendernos mejor en español, las 'casas de cambio', hay 2 categorías básicamente:

a) Empresas cuya 'marca' vale algo en el sector
b) Chiringuitos financieros, que también pueden tener 'marca'

Dentro de los chiringuitos están

b.1 Situación geográfica en jurisdiciones, con 'seguridad' jurídica.
b.2 Situaciones geográficas en áreas offshore.

Apenas hay en el mundo crypto, empresa/chiringo que los fondos de sus clientes los tengan asegurados, ante cualquier tipo de robo (offline,online).
Las que tienen esto, suelen tener comisiones más altas de trading.


----------



## bubbler (30 Nov 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Yo a dormir me voy sin líos; mañana será otro día.
> 
> Con el Caimán en zona de Rojo8 no me arriesgo a despertarme con el caimán en rojo 7 o Azul 7.
> 
> ...



Pareces un Chamán, vamos que eres un coñazo versión cifrada, no diste una con la plata y mucho menos con esta disrrupción...


----------



## Divad (1 Dic 2017)

Ya miré la leonesa por curiosidad y es una empresa pepera. Ademas, aunque sea una SA, con 6 bitcoins ya lo tiene amortizado :: De todas formas te crees que vamos a tener a Montonto o Hacienda hispanistaní toda la vida? Es recomendable leerse de nuevo el post de paketazo para visualizar otros posibles horizontes a la vista...

Si te dedicas a comprar barato y vender caro no te diré nada ya que tienes que estar en la exchange de turno. Pero si haces hodl... puedes guardarlo en tú wallet ya sea btc, eth,dash,... y cuando tengas las ganas locas de declararlo... lo haces sin ningún problema, pero al menos el dinero está en TU poder 

Los bots asesinos ya se fueron, ahora debería de volver el crecimiento hasta que salgan al escenario la parafernalia del fiduciario desatando la locura a los bots 8:


----------



## Divad (1 Dic 2017)

Vaya, en españa solo sabemos dar pelotazos haciendo siempre lo mismo ::
ATLANT - Plataforma blockchain mundial de bienes raÃ­ces ICO
ATLANT (ATL) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap


----------



## Divad (1 Dic 2017)

Para quien vea más allá del día a día... 
VibeHub.io - Beta

Aguantaré las voxels ya que algo de paripé tendrán que hacer para cerrar el año con buen pie ::


----------



## davitin (1 Dic 2017)

Le meti pasta a bankera y por lo que voy leyendo del tema para sacar beneficio va a ser algo asi como el parto de los montes::


----------



## kaopower (1 Dic 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Le meti pasta a bankera y por lo que voy leyendo del tema para sacar beneficio va a ser algo asi como el parto de los montes::



yo estuve leyendo y es lo que me hizo pensar.. por eso no meti un eypo


----------



## horik (1 Dic 2017)

La *Fed* advierte del peligro del bitcoin para la estabilidad financiera ::

El gobernador de la Reserva Federal (Fed) de EEUU y encargado de supervisión de Wall Street, Randal Quarles, alertó hoy sobre los "graves problemas para la estabilidad financiera" que podrían generar monedas virtuales como el bitcoin si crece su uso por carecer de "respaldo institucional".

"Aunque estas monedas digitales pueden no suponer grandes preocupaciones a los niveles actuales de uso, pueden originarse problemas de estabilidad financiera más graves si alcanzan un uso a gran escala", dijo Quarles en su intervención en una conferencia en el Departamento del Tesoro en Washington.

La Fed advierte del peligro del bitcoin para la estabilidad financiera - elEconomista.es


----------



## paketazo (1 Dic 2017)

Cakau dijo:


> Wagerr news
> 
> Parece que Wagerr se mueve para el 15 de enero. La cotizacion un 30% arriba hoy por la noticia. A ver como va la cosa.



Si la plataforma cumple las expectativas y entendiendo que muchas fichas se unirán a los masternodos, y otras se irán quemando con las apuestas, me da la impresión que aquí podemos tener una bomba de relojería cara el 2018.

No digo que compreis, solo mirar el roadmap, podría ser interesante.

Como dije en su día, pillé un puñado, pero de momento estoy a pre practicamente con el precio de entrada, así que el costo de oportunidad de mantenerlas respecto a los 10 Dash que metí en su momento ha sido pésimo a mi favor.

wagerr (@wagerrx) on Twitter

Un saludo


----------



## Jorgillo (1 Dic 2017)

Buenos días, Paketazo sabes cuantos tokens hacen falta para un masternodo? Gracias

Hablo de Wagerr, perdón.


----------



## paketazo (1 Dic 2017)

Jorgillo dijo:


> Buenos días, Paketazo sabes cuantos tokens hacen falta para un masternodo? Gracias



25K en un principio, o eso se comentó por parte de los developers.

Un saludo


----------



## germantsi (1 Dic 2017)

Jorgillo dijo:


> Buenos días, Paketazo sabes cuantos tokens hacen falta para un masternodo? Gracias
> 
> Hablo de Wagerr, perdón.



Masternodo Dash 1000
Masternodo Pivx 10000

Perdon, hablabais de la otra coin


----------



## Claudius (1 Dic 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Para quien vea más allá del día a día...
> VibeHub.io - Beta
> 
> Aguantaré las voxels ya que algo de paripé tendrán que hacer para cerrar el año con buen pie ::



Los de voxel, lo que deberían de hacer es abandonar su infraestructura de token, y migrarlo a un erc20. (como van a sacar estos)
(y que es lo que yo haría) Vigila eso.
Si hay producto final, algún día la podemos ver a 1$. compradas a 1 ctm.
Aquí queda para la posteridad.


----------



## san_miguel (1 Dic 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> No tengo nada que Objetar.
> 
> A los que deciden no pagar impuestos, les asiste la razón cuando ves que los resultados de la gestión del R 78 ha llevado el país a la mierda dese un 8ºPIB del mundo y ruina para todos los menos favorecidos, mientras ha multiplicado la presión fiscal por 4 y se han robado el 120% del PIB.
> 
> ...



Estoy de acuerdo, espero con palomitas desde el sofá.. Aun sigo pensando que bajará min a 8400.

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## davitin (1 Dic 2017)

Los que teneis iconomi...como os va? que tal el rollo de los dividendos? me interesan ese tipo de proyectos.


----------



## danjian (1 Dic 2017)

U.S. Regulator Clears CME, CBOE to Trade Bitcoin Futures 

U.S. Regulator Clears CME, CBOE to Trade Bitcoin Futures - CoinDesk

Parece una noticia de las "gordas" aunque el precio no se ha movido mucho


----------



## Ponlastuyasaremojar (1 Dic 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Los que teneis iconomi...como os va? que tal el rollo de los dividendos? me interesan ese tipo de proyectos.



Mi peor jugada de largo. Ha bajado un 50% desde que los compré y dividendos no dan. Es una moneda que de momento no tiene ningún uso concreto a la vista y que mantengo por vergüenza torera, pero sin muchas vistas a recuperar lo perdido.


----------



## Parlakistan (1 Dic 2017)

danjian dijo:


> U.S. Regulator Clears CME, CBOE to Trade Bitcoin Futures
> 
> U.S. Regulator Clears CME, CBOE to Trade Bitcoin Futures - CoinDesk
> 
> Parece una noticia de las "gordas" aunque el precio no se ha movido mucho



Esa noticia ya lleva un tiempo y es la que ha propulsado al bitcoin a los 11k. También Nasdaq va a sacar futuros del bitcoin.


----------



## davitin (1 Dic 2017)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Esa noticia ya lleva un tiempo y es la que ha propulsado al bitcoin a los 11k. También Nasdaq va a sacar futuros del bitcoin.



Antes me ha parecido leer a algun forero dando a entender que lo de los futuros es algo negativo...y eso por que?

Segun entiendo, lo de los futuros es realizar una compra de un activo hoy, y pagarlo por ejemplo dentro de una semana al precio de hoy mas los intereses que nos impone el vendedor menos los dividendos que cobrara el vendedor por dicho activo hasta el dia del cobro.

Aqui se explica bien:

Futuros: Qué son y cómo funcionan | Opciones y futuros | Artículos de Bolsa

En la practica es como si te prestan pasta para comprar acciones, criptos o lo que sea, que puede salir mal?::


----------



## san_miguel (1 Dic 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Antes me ha parecido leer a algun forero dando a entender que lo de los futuros es algo negativo...y eso por que?
> 
> Segun entiendo, lo de los futuros es realizar una compra de un activo hoy, y pagarlo por ejemplo dentro de una semana al precio de hoy mas los intereses que nos impone el vendedor menos los dividendos que cobrara el vendedor por dicho activo hasta el dia del cobro.
> 
> ...




Pueden llevarlo a la alza o hundirlo, de esta manera ganan abriendo largos y apalancando en cortos, me temo que vamos a ver subidas y bajadas mucho mas bestiales.


----------



## juli (1 Dic 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Pues me alegro, ya no estoy solo.
> 
> Esperemos que no sea la _*Onda Epic de Clapham*_, que esa se carga el cryptomarket, y sería desastroso perder esta fantástica volatilidad.



Con una "esparcida" hacia las alts como la de primavera de este año nada descartable, Shitland encajaba más de un billón de largo. Supongo que es algo más que posible ya pasado al año próximo. Con monedas a centenas, decenas y hasta unidades de dólar de precio revalorizándose por 2 dígitos, entraba hasta al abuelito...y se supone que ya se sabe dónde acabarían luego con el canibalismo de Sakamoto ( aunque yo creo que , entre futuros, derivados y bonolotos parejas en BTC + "Blockchains que hacen cosas" perfectamente operativas que podrían funcionar totalmente a espaldas de las marejadas bitcoñeras, el movimiento pendular ya no sería tal...y desde luego, no en la intensidad e inercia vistas hasta ahora ).

Si cerramos el año sin saqueos desmedidos ( y no te digo nada si hay un hype final de aquí a Navidades ) ...todo quedaría a punto de caramelo , a expensas del barrido de rigor para que las ballenas castuzo-robinjudianas hagan caja y amén...y ahí, ya , de cabeza al pelotazo masivo, que lo mismo es un pump de meses que empezaría a orientar el sector hacia una estabilidad más masticable...pero ya con una blockchain beatificada , canonizada y la de dios es cristo...y con un magnetismo de prosperidad de lo más jugoso en medio del muermo económico global.

25% de esas plusvis para las agencias tributarias globales...y se calza un tanga de Dash en prime time global hasta el mismísimo Trump...con lo que puerta abierta a la papelada de la Fed & otros malabaristas de su cuerda, cuyo megachanchullo, en lugar de marrones, les iba a producir hasta réditos...y pasamos a la próxima pantalla. Chin-pón.


----------



## plus ultra (1 Dic 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Vaya, en españa solo sabemos dar pelotazos haciendo siempre lo mismo ::
> ATLANT - Plataforma blockchain mundial de bienes raÃ*ces ICO
> ATLANT (ATL) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap







Deje de leer en "acesores"


----------



## Divad (1 Dic 2017)

plus ultra dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 76633
> 
> 
> 
> Deje de leer en "acesores"



El nombre me hizo ver de que trataba y al ver que era española ya me descojoné :XX:

Los siguientes igual les interesa a NF, son los primos de los leoneses
Alastria - National BLockchain ecosystem
:::


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (1 Dic 2017)

Pues vaya racha que llevan,otra vez caída coinbase


----------



## hoppe (1 Dic 2017)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Pues vaya racha que llevan,otra vez caída coinbase



Kraken igual. Ya cuesta loguearse con los puñeteros error 520. Pero luego no hay manera de abrir/cerrar una orden.

Con la cantidad de pasta que ganan a diario a nuestra costa, ¿tanto les cuesta invertir en un alojamiento en condiciones que lo amortizan en un día?

En cambio Binance de puta madre, ni un error, ni un lag, va fino como la seda.

Manda guevos!


----------



## Divad (1 Dic 2017)

Mirad que os parece lo siguiente 
Sociedad: Peña Burbuja - Criptomonedas


----------



## juli (2 Dic 2017)

Valor de la fuente...a discreción de cada cual. ( Anteayer me chupé 3/4 de hora de vídeochapa de un insider...y tras ello , tenía la misma idea que antes de verlo ).


What is Cardano and does it Belong in the Top 10?


Cardano (ADA) es la moneda más nueva que ocupa su lugar en los codiciados 10 topes del mercado de criptomonedas, actualmente en el número nueve con un límite de mercado de tres mil millones de dólares. ADA se ubicó firmemente en el top 10 después de una semana tremendamente impresionante, en la que creció de un mínimo de 338 sats a un máximo de 1690, y actualmente se cotiza a poco menos de 1200 sats, con un crecimiento de más del 350% en el precio de Bitcoin . Junto con el aumento del 30% del precio de Bitcoin en la última semana, el aumento del dólar para ADA durante el período de tiempo fue superior al 450%.

Con tal auge, gran parte de la comunidad de cifrado está tratando de entender lo que es exactamente esta moneda. A primera vista, ADA es una moneda centrada en la escalabilidad y la accesibilidad : el objetivo principal es crear una moneda que esté lista para la adopción masiva, de ser necesario. Más allá de eso, hay planes para implementar funciones de contrato inteligente y otras utilidades disponibles en altcoins existentes. A partir de ahora, se ha lanzado mainnet, pero los contratos inteligentes y todas las demás características todavía están en desarrollo.

El punto de venta de Cardano es la filosofía detrás de esto. ADA afirma que es la única criptomoneda derivada de una filosofía científica y un enfoque basado en la investigación. En el nivel superficial, esto suena revolucionario y una clara indicación de que ADA es superior a su competencia. Sin embargo, este atrevido reclamo es descaradamente falso. No es el único, y no el primero. Hay un montón de monedas que derivan de un fondo científico o académico e impulsado por la investigación (tome Enigma de MIT, por ejemplo).

Más allá de esto, ADA no puede ocultar el hecho de que no hay desarrollos tangibles en el lugar. En este momento, la moneda es simplemente vaporware. El mainnet es más literario que cualquier otra cosa, ya que ninguna de las características planificadas está actualmente en su lugar. En comparación con sus competidores, como ETH, IOTA, NEO y WAVES, ADA carece seriamente en términos de marco. El equipo, que desfila por su "trasfondo global", parece estar vacío de veteranos de la industria e individuos respetados dentro de la criptoesfera.

Si bien Cardano acaba de establecerse entre los 10 primeros, es poco probable que prediga que permanecerá allí por mucho más tiempo. Muchos especuladores sugieren que una bomba está en su lugar para inflar artificialmente la capitalización de mercado de la moneda. Si bien esto puede o no ser cierto, es lógico sugerir que el valor real de ADA está muy por debajo del n. ° 9 en coinmarketcap, y es seguro suponer que lo veremos salir de su lugar entre los diez primeros en el futuro cercano.


----------



## Pimlico (2 Dic 2017)

Subidón de waves de mas del 30% en un día. Alguién sabe por qué?


----------



## psiloman (2 Dic 2017)

Pimlico dijo:


> Subidón de waves de mas del 30% en un día. Alguién sabe por qué?



Subida bestial en general de bastantes monedas, huele a bots y manipulación desde lejos. Espero equivocarme, tiene pinta de corrección fuerte. 

Puede que despisten otro día o dos con subidas antes del palo...qué opinais los próceres del hilo?.

Yo salí en parte de btc a Fiat cuando todo indicaba corrección en btc y me he comido un + 20 % de btc.

Si corrige duro no habré hecho el tonto, pero ahora mismo creo que lo mejor es holdear Btc y Dash, algún proyecto a medio o largo plazo, como ZEN, IOTA y algún otro, y olvidarse un poco del sinvivir diario de estar pegado todo el día al mercado. Y probablemente ganemos más además de vivir mejor.

Ya despegarán las Alts algún día, supongo, desconectadas de Btc. Dash parece que ya lo está. Eth y el resto por ahora no.


----------



## jashita (2 Dic 2017)

Pimlico dijo:


> Subidón de waves de mas del 30% en un día. Alguién sabe por qué?



Nuevo interfaz con charts de trading view que tanto gustan a los traders. 

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## p_pin (2 Dic 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Estoy pensando que eso de los Futuros del BTC es para hacerlo subir hasta la luna 2.0.
> 
> Es una forma de respaldar el Dollar, ya que servirá para comprar futuros....
> 
> ...



Es un punto de vista...

Mira otro, lo ponía por el hilo de btc:


Que viene el lobo!!
La Fed advierte del peligro del bitcoin para la estabilidad financiera - Bolsamanía.com

_El gobernador de la Reserva Federal (Fed) de EE.UU. y encargado de supervisión de Wall Street, Randal Quarles, alertó sobre los "graves problemas para la estabilidad financiera" que podrían generar monedas virtuales como el bitcoin si crece su uso por carecer de "respaldo institucional".

"Aunque estas monedas digitales pueden no suponer grandes preocupaciones a los niveles actuales de uso, pueden originarse problemas de estabilidad financiera más graves si alcanzan un uso a gran escala"_


----------



## juli (2 Dic 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Estoy pensando que eso de los Futuros del BTC es para hacerlo subir hasta la luna 2.0....
> 
> La impresora sigue funcionando.



Lecturas, mil...y malabares. Pero desde luego,sigue funcionando : Robinjú no bajó del monte con el decálogo de Sakamoto en dos tablas, ni por el forro...( hoxtiax!...o era Buda ? ).

"La catástrofe no será en cifras, será en tejemanejes" - 2009 , con juancarlosb, por dar una referencia foril, berreando el "Alemania no lo permitirá"...y el resto de gurús "alternativos" avisando de la caída del imperio, el corte inglés y la abuela que fuma -.

Ni puta idea de coñomía, pero 50 takos viviendo entre trileros. Y éstos no dan el fiambre por cadáver mientras quede un puto kit de maquillaje del más cutre en la tienda de chinos más perdida del planeta. La pasma es suya. Y el forense. Y el juez. No te rayes,salmonete...ahorra energía e ingenio, que toca baraja nueva y estar fresco.

Pero no descuentes el meneo arriba-abajo...a éstos se la pela el fiat, los bits o el coloráo...son vidapadristas...el resto es el fucking vehículo, "Sólo negocios, Santino", no more...

Con cuatro meneos de la coctelera demográfica global bien arreáos...los mareáos que vayan saliendo haciendo eses firman que su vieja es virgen...y que el próximo sistema , máh mejó que la mismísima cura del cáncer.

Muchos truñetes de ETH ya andan escalando desde el chopocientos p'arriba. Lo mismo tan irrlevante como cualquier otra parida, ojo..pero éstos, de ánde ponen un minuto de curro o un duro de su pasta, no se van sin ordeñar un x10 ni calderilla en las uñas. ( Simple , i know... como un monolito ).

Ni IOTAS , ni Lightning Networks, ni smart contracts, maifrén...A Yési Lléims se la pelaba el croquis de un percutor tanto como el poder de combustión de la pólvora...era un fucking pro , máh ná.

"Sombrero sobre los ojos, mano en el gatillo..."* 



Spoiler



*(G.C., una de mis bombas favoritas desde crío...y un fucking minuto de desparramante nutrición. Que aproveche y buen finde, )


----------



## Gurney (2 Dic 2017)

BTC girándose, parece.
El techo es el techo, de momento.


----------



## davitin (2 Dic 2017)

Parece que viene otra "caidita de roma"...


----------



## plus ultra (2 Dic 2017)

A BITTREX le estoy cogiendo cierta pelusa,llevo un mes para que me revisen los documentos,les envio otro tiket y a la semana me responden que no me apure que tienen mucho trabajo y si sigo tardaran mas por twiter mucha gente con el mismo asunto y mas de 1 mes para verificar.

Hoy sin ningun anuncio al repasar unas alt que tengo en cartera,me encuentro que las deslistan el 8-D sin aviso alguno,me refiero al menos en la pagina central como lo anuncia poloniex.

Creo que voy a pasar otra vez el grueso de operaciones a polo,una vez pasada la tormenta de ase unos meses no he tenido ningun otro problema con ellos.

Las 2 coin que se deslistan son TIME y TKN me ha parecido raro ya que no son coin que muevan muy poco volumen diario.

OJO una responsable de TIME ha dicho que el problema es por que BITTREX habia contactado con ellos varias veces y no recibien respuesta y es que estaba enviando los correos a una direccion erronea,TIME lleva unas semanas alrededor de 25.000 satos y ha caido a 10.000 podria ser un buen momento para comprar barato.

Ase unos buenos meses se dio aviso a PTC de que iba a ser deslistada de BITTREX por su bajo volumen diario,por eso de "nostalgia y patriotismo" eche una mano y compre algo a ver si se salvaba,compre a unos 20 sth y llego a estar en 1.500 ahora esta sobre una media de 400-500 y el equipo empeñada en meterla en polo.

ACTUALIZO

Bueno los de TKN estan operativos tambien en varias redes han anunciado que el problema es que BITTREX les solicito una serie de documentos legales en menos de 5 dias,que unos los tenian y otros no,que sus abogados le dicen que no podrian tenerlo todo en tampoco tiempo,que se lo dicen a bittrex y estos pasan,que han vuelto a ponerse en contacto con ellos para a ver si responden y les dan mas tiempo.

Por lo menos entiendo que son equipos que estan trabajando y no han desaparecido ni han salido corriendo con el dinero.

Vuelvo a comentar lo mismo,(OJO no es una recomendacion de comprar),entrar ahora seria una buena oportunidad de comprar bastante barato y hacer operaciones en corto muy beneficiosas.
TIME ha caido hoy 2 veces a 91.000 y vuelve a subir a 190.000 ahora mantiene 170.000
TKN ha pasado de 14.000 a 8.000 esta no ha subido.

Cualquier novedad la comento


----------



## juli (2 Dic 2017)

plus ultra dijo:


> A BITTREX le estoy cogiendo cierta pelusa,llevo un mes para que me revisen los documentos,les envio otro tiket y a la semana me responden que no me apure que tienen mucho trabajo y si sigo tardaran mas por twiter mucha gente con el mismo asunto y mas de 1 mes para verificar.
> 
> Hoy sin ningun anuncio al repasar unas alt que tengo en cartera,me encuentro que las deslistan el 8-D sin aviso alguno,me refiero al menos en la pagina central como lo anuncia poloniex.
> 
> ...



Vaya puta mara.

Te aparecen tus coins ? A mí me negaron acceso por tner el 2FA desincronizado...cuando usaba el mismo en 3 ó 4 servicios más e iba de coña...o sea, milongaza. Y me lo han devuelto...pero ahora mi wallet está vacía.No hackeada, sino en cero...y sin siquiera historial de transferencias. Cada 2 días , mail a una tipa que ya me contesta sin automatismos ( liarse a cambiar configuraciones y/o linkar cosas , tiene un peligro del carajo - por ejemplo, una razón para no desbloquear es mandar un documento ya mandado antes...con lo que si tienes por ejemplo dni & pass y cambias un par de veces...a la próxima sólo dispones de un doc repetido - sé que puede parecer estúpido, pero la ignorancia hacia el usuario es tal, que te ves cada dos por tres replanteándote hasta tu religión y más perdido que la hostia ).

En fin...yo ya las doy por perdidas y hago cuentas con el resto, así no me rayo y me perjudica aún hasta con lo demás...y si un día llegan, de coña. 

Creo que están en USA. Espero que haya recursos para una enculada general , que, dada la cantidad de afectados, es muy posible que se produzca.

Suerte a todos con éso...cualquier novedad, bienvenida. ( coméntame si te aparecen los saldos , please )


----------



## plus ultra (2 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> Vaya puta mara.
> 
> Te aparecen tus coins ? A mí me negaron acceso por tner el 2FA desincronizado...cuando usaba el mismo en 3 ó 4 servicios más e iba de coña...o sea, milongaza. Y me lo han devuelto...pero ahora mi wallet está vacía.No hackeada, sino en cero...y sin siquiera historial de transferencias. Cada 2 días , mail a una tipa que ya me contesta sin automatismos ( liarse a cambiar configuraciones y/o linkar cosas , tiene un peligro del carajo - por ejemplo, una razón para no desbloquear es mandar un documento ya mandado antes...con lo que si tienes por ejemplo dni & pass y cambias un par de veces...a la próxima sólo dispones de un doc repetido - sé que puede parecer estúpido, pero la ignorancia hacia el usuario es tal, que te ves cada dos por tres replanteándote hasta tu religión y más perdido que la hostia ).
> 
> ...



A ver tengo varias ninguna con saldo bloqueados ni a cero,tengo una que no tenia verificacion puedo operar con mi saldo pero no puedo depositar ni retirar nada,otra tenia verificada y podia depositar/retirar 3btc dia,y me la han bajado a 0.4 dia,otra que no tenia verificada pero con segundo factor tambien me la han dejado 0.4 dia.

Es una verguenza que con nivel de moviento que tienen esten semanas para verificar una cuenta y responder un tiket.


----------



## Divad (2 Dic 2017)

Clapham se ha unido a la familia
Bitcoen â€” El primer ecosistema de bloqueo judÃ*o

8:


----------



## haruki murakami (2 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> Vaya puta mara.
> 
> Te aparecen tus coins ? A mí me negaron acceso por tner el 2FA desincronizado...cuando usaba el mismo en 3 ó 4 servicios más e iba de coña...o sea, milongaza. Y me lo han devuelto...pero ahora mi wallet está vacía.No hackeada, sino en cero...y sin siquiera historial de transferencias. Cada 2 días , mail a una tipa que ya me contesta sin automatismos ( liarse a cambiar configuraciones y/o linkar cosas , tiene un peligro del carajo - por ejemplo, una razón para no desbloquear es mandar un documento ya mandado antes...con lo que si tienes por ejemplo dni & pass y cambias un par de veces...a la próxima sólo dispones de un doc repetido - sé que puede parecer estúpido, pero la ignorancia hacia el usuario es tal, que te ves cada dos por tres replanteándote hasta tu religión y más perdido que la hostia ).
> 
> ...



-----------------------------------------------------------
Juli....no me digas que hay tienes las PIVX?

---------- Post added 02-dic-2017 at 19:12 ----------




Divad dijo:


> Clapham se ha unido a la familia
> Bitcoen â€” El primer ecosistema de bloqueo judÃ*o
> 
> 8:



----------------------------------------------------------------
Yo extrano al clapham....muchas veces dijo cosas logicas, lo que pasa es que el criptomundo no tiene logica, en cierto momento tambien renuncie al criptomundo pero despues de llevar 6 meses de nuevo...tratando de ver hacia donde va esto he decidido entrar de nuevo y no salirme. Estoy ya convencido que es un cambio de paradigma....

Respecto a la subida del bitcoin y demas alts esta ultima semana...creo que la hace falta una buena caida...del 30% al 50% de perdida del marketcap..

Ahora mismo le voy a poner los ojos a Wagerr, WAVES y NEO...Obviamente Ethereum tambien... tal vez entre con algo a PIVX..lo veo haciendo minimo un x10 para el 2018.


----------



## kaopower (2 Dic 2017)

haruki murakami dijo:


> -----------------------------------------------------------
> Juli....no me digas que hay tienes las PIVX?
> 
> ---------- Post added 02-dic-2017 at 19:12 ----------
> ...



Que le veis a PIVX? todo el mundo dice lo mismo ienso:


----------



## davitin (2 Dic 2017)

Que opinais de omisego? No consigo informacion...1 billon americano de dolares de capitalizacion, en el top 20, en bittrex esta para intercambiar por usdt...


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (2 Dic 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Que opinais de omisego? No consigo informacion...1 billon americano de dolares de capitalizacion, en el top 20, en bittrex esta para intercambiar por usdt...



Te digo lo que opina Vitalik:

Rayden y OMG van a ser los motores de ETH más adelante.


----------



## Parlakistan (2 Dic 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Que opinais de omisego? No consigo informacion...1 billon americano de dolares de capitalizacion, en el top 20, en bittrex esta para intercambiar por usdt...



Tengo entendido que es una pasarela crypto - fiat, puede que sea una buena compra.

---------- Post added 02-dic-2017 at 21:22 ----------




davitin dijo:


> Antes me ha parecido leer a algun forero dando a entender que lo de los futuros es algo negativo...y eso por que?
> 
> Segun entiendo, lo de los futuros es realizar una compra de un activo hoy, y pagarlo por ejemplo dentro de una semana al precio de hoy mas los intereses que nos impone el vendedor menos los dividendos que cobrara el vendedor por dicho activo hasta el dia del cobro.
> 
> ...



Yo lo veo positivo, para mi es una entrada de dinero para los que no saben comprar directamente en los exchanges. Eso sí, van a pagar más comisiones a los brokers. 

Por otro lado se pueden adoptar posiciones bajistas, pero allá cada cual con los riesgos que toma. Personalmente creo que adoptar una posición bajista contra bitcoin es muy peligroso y eso lo sabe cualquiera con dos dedos de frente. 

Mi apuesta es que todo va a seguir igual, es decir, con una adopción y capitalización mayor y exponencial. Vamos a ver los 20k antes de lo que pensamos.


----------



## juli (2 Dic 2017)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Juli....no me digas que hay tienes las PIVX?



qué va, hombre...las tengo detras del cuadro de los ciervos abrevando del salón, con los chopocientos krugerrands...( por cierto...tú no estabas a la espera de Purples a 1$ ? :fiufiu: )


( a la geopolítica de Neo & Waves - palabras mayores - , a considerar Lisk, Ark...y sin duda, Monacoin , que los Japos son "cosa nostra" con la Yellen y seguro que les apañan una concejalía en el top25 del democratic money. Y lo de Dubaicoin no te creas que no me da ganillas...aunque me pilla un poco a desmano ya...buena fue cuando la apuntó Divad a 4 chavos ). En la adopción masiva, habrá que himbertir de reojillo con el Manolismo en Mode ON, y el factor patriotero seguro que tiene un puntito a favor.


----------



## Divad (2 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> qué va, hombre...las tengo detras del cuadro de los ciervos abrevando del salón, con los chopocientos krugerrands...( por cierto...tú no estabas a la espera de Purples a 1$ ? :fiufiu: )
> 
> 
> ( a la geopolítica de Neo & Waves - palabras mayores - , a considerar Lisk, Ark...y sin duda, Monacoin , que los Japos son "cosa nostra" con la Yellen y seguro que les apañan una concejalía en el top25 del democratic money. Y lo de Dubaicoin no te creas que no me da ganillas...aunque me pilla un poco a desmano ya...buena fue cuando la apuntó Divad a 4 chavos ). En la adopción masiva, habrá que himbertir de reojillo con el Manolismo en Mode ON, y el factor patriotero seguro que tiene un puntito a favor.



Tras recordarme Dubai y venderlas a $10 me he puesto a mirarla y han sacado un banco con la crypto Jibrel Network lo he visto tras verlo publicado en su twitter y pinta a ser gordo de cojones por no hablar de la pasta inmunda que tienen estos animalicos jajaja

He vendido mis ppt y qrl que los tenía en máximos sacándole tajada para meter 2,2 eth en jnt.

Igual le meto más pasta de lo que tenga en máximos, aunque estoy indeciso ya que también me interesa conseguir más cash tradeando ienso:

Más info de la crypto
Jibrel respaldado por Ethereum pretende contener la burbuja ICO con un nuevo tipo de tokens inteligentes

---------- Post added 03-dic-2017 at 00:07 ----------

4536 jnt he recibido. Ahora toca hodl a muelte :: 

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## davitin (3 Dic 2017)

El que quiera dinero asegurado sin complicaciones que compre al menos un bitcoin, aunque sea solo uno y que lo deje ahi olvidado...si no hay hecatombe seguro que toca los 25k en el 2018, no lo digo por nada, es solo una intuicion.

Lo mismo en 5 años ese bitcoin vale 100k, yo ya veo posible cualquier cosa.


----------



## PREDATOR (3 Dic 2017)

Esto de las predicciones del Bitcoin me recuerda 1 poco a lo que pasdo en 2011 con la onza de plata.


----------



## davitin (3 Dic 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> O te baja a 5 k.



Eso es tanto como decir que criptoworld se iria a la mierda enterito y no creo que eso pase.

Yo creo en las criptos, no creo que sean humo.


----------



## Divad (3 Dic 2017)

En la 2 nos muestra como será el cambio .










Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Divad (3 Dic 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Eso es tanto como decir que criptoworld se iria a la mierda enterito y no creo que eso pase.
> 
> Yo creo en las criptos, no creo que sean humo.



Yo también creo en criptolandia, pero antes que meter 11k en bitcoin y hacer hodl... Preferiría meterlos en jnt y ver la corrida que se pega en un par de meses.



Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## davitin (3 Dic 2017)

Jnt? De que va? Esta en ico?


----------



## Divad (3 Dic 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Jnt? De que va? Esta en ico?



Respondiendo a juli verás la información 

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## davitin (3 Dic 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Respondiendo a juli verás la información
> 
> Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk



La he visto en icobench, es otra ico mas de bancos.

Eso si, le dan una buena puntuacion.


----------



## Divad (3 Dic 2017)

davitin dijo:


> La he visto en icobench, es otra ico mas de bancos.
> 
> Eso si, le dan una buena puntuacion.



Gracias por la web, me la guardo.

El nombre que le han puesto no es casual, sino caUsal :

Jibril
Significado de Jibril
Nombre árabe que significa "arcángel de Alá". Variantes: Jabril, Jibriel.
Gabriel#Islam

Al darle a retirar dice que los podré retirar el 15 de diciembre. Menudo último mes más movido nos espera.

Me he saltado el proceso KYC, si me lo piden más adelante para retirar las chapas... pues nada, a pasarles mi jeto y tal para que se acuerden de la buena compra que hice 

Se aceptan propinas por la info :Baile:
Propina


----------



## jorgitonew (3 Dic 2017)

nxt y ardor posicionándose para el proyectazo que revolucionará el mundo cripto


----------



## haruki murakami (3 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> qué va, hombre...las tengo detras del cuadro de los ciervos abrevando del salón, con los chopocientos krugerrands...( por cierto...tú no estabas a la espera de Purples a 1$ ? :fiufiu: )
> 
> 
> ( a la geopolítica de Neo & Waves - palabras mayores - , a considerar Lisk, Ark...y sin duda, Monacoin , que los Japos son "cosa nostra" con la Yellen y seguro que les apañan una concejalía en el top25 del democratic money. Y lo de Dubaicoin no te creas que no me da ganillas...aunque me pilla un poco a desmano ya...buena fue cuando la apuntó Divad a 4 chavos ). En la adopción masiva, habrá que himbertir de reojillo con el Manolismo en Mode ON, y el factor patriotero seguro que tiene un puntito a favor.



Si esperaba las purples a 1.0 pero ya las veo a $40 para el 2018. El pensamiento cambia.

Y si NEO es la Ethereum china...en el momento en que levanten proyectos token con buen potencial en NEO el precio se va a disparar...y la verdad es que China tiene un tremendo mercado local, también tiene mucho dineroooooo, tiene además dominado el mercado del bitcoin....no dudaría que a NEO la van a volver a pumpear muy bien...está muy por debajo ahora mismo...tambien hay acumulación...la gente no está dejando de invertir en NEO. China no se va a quedar por fuera de la fiesta del criptomundo.

De waves, han sacado adelante un avance esta semana...y creería que con el mundial en Rusia el proximo año (es un mero presentimiento), podrían aprovechar para hacer buen marketing (parecido al de DASH) y comenzarlo a usar a su favor. El equipo de developers se nota que le ponen empeño.

Wagerr, me gustaría verla despegar....mucha gente espera mucho de ella, su proyecto es bueno y si se adopta va a entrar en el rango de las 50 o 100 mejores coins pronto. El pelotazooo seriiia de los mejores para el 2018 ... 

Saludos desde Colombia!!!!

---------- Post added 03-dic-2017 at 03:31 ----------

Ripple....es otra que espero va a dar una buena noticia...asi la empresa tenga mas del 50% de las ripples...yo no creo que ellos tengan pensado bajar del top 5 y eso está por ocurrir con DASH asechandolo muy cerca... La empresa va a tener que ir soltando al mercado la posesión de la cantidad criptos bajo su poder..yo apuesto a que esto seguro va a pasar...con esa noticia veo a Ripple en $1.0 es decir un x4 desde el $0.25 en el que está.


----------



## Divad (3 Dic 2017)

Felicidades a los anarquistas puros
Nxt (NXT) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap
SuperNET (UNITY) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap
Ardor (ARDR) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap

Just a moment please...

Libertaria que está dentro del grupo me gusta, haría de ETH para la Humanidad. Alguien puede aportar más información al respecto?

Dan ganas de tener todas las chapas con ellos, pero también me quiero independizar de nuevo y un all-in solo lo haría por una mujer siempre y cuando fuese recíproco 

---------- Post added 03-dic-2017 at 04:58 ----------

Es jodido tradear diversificando. ETH, OMG y Raiden se van a poner a subir también...

Bitcoin is Falling Behind
http://www.baoming.in/meetup/index-en.html#


----------



## Bucanero (3 Dic 2017)

Muy buenas. Veo que el mercado va para arriba. Llevaba desconectado un poco de las criptos un par de meses para descansar de tanto seguimientos y hacer vida. jeje. Pero estaba rondando you tube y un video de "bitcoin criptomonedas" sobre Skycoin ha despertado de nuevo mi atención sobre dicha moneda.

En el vídeo hablaban bien de ella, pero aunque no me fío de primeras, si es verdad que el proyecto parece consolidado y la propuesta parece ser buena. Ya se que están NEO Y ETHERIUM que son parecidas a mi entender, pero; ¿Porque no otra que aun está a buen precio para probar suerte?

Solo quería preguntaros si sabéis algo sobre esta moneda para hacerme algo de más idea y tratar de tomar una idea más acertada. He conseguido reunir algo de cash y ya me quema en las manos. 

Un saludo a todos y buena pesca en criptoworld.


----------



## juli (3 Dic 2017)

Neo y ETH son parecidas...pero caben un par de matices, que creo que con ETH y un Vitalik de puntillas se está perdiendo un poquillo la perspectiva :

- Neo está para ir posicionándose. Necesita la licencia del gobierno chino para darle máquina a las aplicaciones que enriquezcan su sistema central, la plataforma. Gran momento para meter baza, en mi opinión, con el mercado que tiene a huevo a un giro de muñeca.

- ETH tiene CIENTOS de aplicaciones , buena parte de ellas, OPERATIVAS desde hace meses/año y pico y con unos teams y unas ICOS detrás de tres pares de huevos, nada de una agencia de tres coleguitas programadores en un garaje de Vallecas . E insisto, esas aplicaciones/tokens siguen escalando estos días tras meses de siesta. Ya no hablo de OMG, Qtum , Raiden ,Aragon o Status recobrando fuelle en prime time,sino propuestas de perfil bajo desde su creación , como blocktx , MCAP, Wetrust...que es están hinchando más allá del 100 , como un ejército acampado fuera de una fortaleza.

El momento en el que un Vitalik calladito como una puta dé por sólida su pataforma tras las úktimas actualizaciones , el asalto puede ser absolutamente brutal. El poderío económico tras esta plataforma está a años luz de la segunda ...y saltar al top 100 con decenas de ataques a la vez - el dinamismo del marco actual en Shitland que podemos percibir nosotros es un 0,5% de lo que SABEN ellos - puede ser de una dimensión ni imaginada antes. Recordemos que esta plataforma no aspira a consolidar su propuesta blockchain, sino a un monopolio global en la medida que pueda , desde su génesis, y estamos hablando de la legión de banksters cuyo organigrama va a desmantelar la tecnología en la que ya están fuertemente posicionados, así como todos los holdings a los que han derivado las plusvis de ese monopolio económico durante décadas/siglos y cuyo poder no quieren ceder, sino travasar y perpetuar.

En este contaxto, cualquier movimiento estretégico de ETH es cosa aparte en Shitland. Y recordemos que no es preciso disponer de actualizaciones "niqueladas" , sino de avances parciales para montar la de dios ( con mirar el rango principesco de Dash con el Evolution en el horno , simplemente anunciado , suficiente - su beta, insinuada en Londres para DIciembre, otro petardazo al que estar al tanto -). Si Bizancio ahora mismo puede garantizar que la cascada de ETH funcione a pleno rendimiento sin reproducir los embudos que se dieron en primavera en las ICo-fevers de Bancor & Co , podemos estar a cero,coma de una hostia desconcertante del martillo de Thor en medio de la mesa . Y con BTCCashes, Iotas , Ardores , PIivexes y otras yerbas recieén llegadas robando cota de mercado , posición de cara al futuro en el sector y fidelizando usuarios...con más razón.

En fin, al lorito con el fin de año y el róspero 2018 de adopción masiva ( por cierto, si no hay barrido más gordo que este recientemente pasado, que se ha zampado y repuesto 80.000 kilotrones como un puto canapé ...a ver dónde cojones nos lleva el tsunami que YA estaríamos surfeando - recordemos que en medio de una apuesta estratégca definitiva en el sector , los barridos desaparecerían, pues salir en un tramo alcista de burbuja desbocada es igual a volver a entrar en precios más caros...y ese momento , dure lo que dure, llegará...de hecho, es obvio en algunas posiciones - ).

A ver...que los presupuestos para resetear el sector bankster a una tecnología disurptiva sin que les desguacen el chiringuito están probablemente tratados hace ya más de un decenio...y vale, que aceptamos pulpo, robinjú y memocracia redistributiva de la muelte...pero un poquito de por favor con el "silencio de los corderos" , hombre... 

Va una porra sobre el titular y cuánto queda para la primera campaña castuza a toda media en su red de propaganda global , alias caja tonta, y que pasen los videos de muñequitos enviando giros memocráticos descentralizáus con que, por decenas, nos han deleitado a nosotros en youtube a los salones donésticos de la borregada global ?

A mí con ETH , Ripple...y Dash, me sobran opciones...y antes de las margaritas'2018 , seguro...


Palomitax...


----------



## haruki murakami (3 Dic 2017)

A este paso...es posible que Bitcoin suba a $12.000. Y ETH a $500 en una horas. Aunque veo a Bitcoin resistirse a los 12 mil...por mi que baje...quiero entrar con más dinero la próxima semana.


----------



## haruki murakami (3 Dic 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Desde hace unos días, esperamos una barrida al llegar a 12300, pero igual la hemos visto ya con el Ris Ras de estos días pasados.
> 
> Ahora el riesgo está en que solo fuese un aperitivo de un RIS RIS RAS RAS.
> 
> ...



---------------------------------------
Es lo que digo...ese bajón que hubo, no significa nada a comparación de otros bajones que ha habido durante el año. Hablo de bajones que no duraban 24 horas, duraban 2 a 4 semanas de incertidumbre... 
Es posible que debido a la subida de esta ultimas semanas se espere una noticia de algun gobierno poderoso como USA o CHINA en cuanto a las cryptos...
Lo otro es que pete algun exchange....y mi nominado podría ser Bittrex... Eso bajaría al menos 30% el marketcap...hasta un 50%...


----------



## Albertezz (3 Dic 2017)

Si alguien me siguió en su día cuando posteé aquí la coin OBSIDIAN ahora mismo estará disfrutando de la rentabilidad de x7 en $. Todavía le falta subir hasta su ATH que fue casi el dolar.


----------



## djun (3 Dic 2017)

jorgitonew dijo:


> nxt y ardor posicionándose para el proyectazo que revolucionará el mundo cripto



Hace meses tenía Nxt y las vendí para comprar Ardor porque tenía entendido que Nxt iba a desaparecer siendo sustituida por Ardor. El caso es que veo que sigue existiendo Nxt y está consiguiendo mayores revalorizaciones que Ardor. 

¿Cual de las dos coins es mejor desde tu punto de vista? ¿Cual tiene mas recorrido? ¿Sabes si finalmente va a desaparecer Nxt? Un saludo.


----------



## easyridergs (3 Dic 2017)

IOTA to the Moon ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Divad (3 Dic 2017)

Sabía que saldrían ICOS a patadas, pero esto será un no parar
Upcoming ICOs and Crowdsales, Ratings and Reviews of Top ICOs | ICORanker

Me he subscrito a bitnation :fiufiu:


----------



## p_pin (3 Dic 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esas fotos me dicen que toca los 12200 hoy. Parte alta del canal, y pequeña continuación de esa vela de 1h, que se ha tomado una pausa


----------



## haruki murakami (3 Dic 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Esas fotos me dicen que toca los 12200 hoy. Parte alta del canal, y pequeña continuación de esa vela de 1h, que se ha tomado una pausa



_________________,_,_______________


Y despues de eso qué? Para los $15.000 o los $9.400?


----------



## juli (3 Dic 2017)

Demasiada locura.

En fin...el gigatruco está a punto de caramelo para un palazo global y dejar seca hasta la hucha del cerdito del nieto around the world... así que no creo que la caguen ahora, que si no...estaría con los huevos de corbata dependiendo del trilero sistema de exchanges.. Esperemos que tengan entre ceja y ceja el pastón global y no solo al nuestro. 

De aquí a mi 1 de Enero previsto como operativo, se me van a hacer los dedos huéspedes, éso sí...

Todo el mundo rico :: ...os dais cuenta del pelotazo al que están a punto de poner la guinda ? Que pedazo de cabrones. 

El trile más gordo jamás montado no era el de la Fed...era su arreglo.

FUE en tejemanejes.


----------



## Divad (3 Dic 2017)

El 4T está orquestado por una oleada de bancos (ICO). Las ballenas de Londres

Cashaa - The Next Generation Banking Platform for The Next Billion
Cashaa Will Power Financial Transactions For The Zero-Code Blockchain App Development Environment - Bitcoinist.com

Qué lo aproveche quien pueda y quiera 

---------- Post added 03-dic-2017 at 21:29 ----------

Ojito! 

Venezuela: Maduro anuncia la creación de la criptomoneda nacional 'el petro' - RT


----------



## haruki murakami (3 Dic 2017)

Divad dijo:


> El 4T está orquestado por una oleada de bancos (ICO). Las ballenas de Londres
> 
> Cashaa - The Next Generation Banking Platform for The Next Billion
> Cashaa Will Power Financial Transactions For The Zero-Code Blockchain App Development Environment - Bitcoinist.com
> ...



___________-_______________________-____

Divad gracias por lo de CASHAA...
Los que estan de advisors no son cualquiera..gente de VISA...BANCOR......MIT

Huele a grande. ...esto va a estar a la par de Bankera.

---------- Post added 03-dic-2017 at 21:59 ----------




Negrofuturo dijo:


> Cómo van las palomitas?



_____________________________________


NF vamos a ver como reaccionan los chinos...en unas 4-5 horas empezarán sus jornadas laborales.


----------



## djun (3 Dic 2017)

Alguno conoce este monedero web? Soporta 65 criptos. ¿Os da confianza?

Instantly Buy Bitcoin, Ethereum, Dash and heaps more - CoinSpot


----------



## haruki murakami (3 Dic 2017)

A esta hora viendo un poco de salsa de tomate sobre las criptos..
Nada de gran importancia...ver a bitcoin en $11.100 y ETH en 450 no es nada malo... Aun esperando un -30% de reducción del marketcap..y luego otro subidón.


----------



## haruki murakami (3 Dic 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Desde mañana pondrán sangre real..



__________--___________________________

NF segun tu gráfico puede irse hasta los $9.400.... Es lo que estoy esperando. Necesito un día de compras.


----------



## Divad (3 Dic 2017)

djun dijo:


> Alguno conoce este monedero web? Soporta 65 criptos. ¿Os da confianza?
> 
> Instantly Buy Bitcoin, Ethereum, Dash and heaps more - CoinSpot



Si la crypto de turno te permite descargarte una wallet, úsala! Sino puedes usar Ledger Nano S, trezor,...

Si después te roben no culpes a otro que no sea tu mismo.



Negrofuturo dijo:


> Desde mañana pondrán sangre real..



Diría que sería para la siguiente semana. Tras la declaración de guerra de Maduro al dolar uniéndose a las criptomonedas, queda a la espera de que se sumen los BRICS. Igual esta semana suben todas, pero la segunda semana con la intervención de futuros y demás mierdas le pegan un buen hachazo a Bitcoin ienso:


----------



## plus ultra (4 Dic 2017)

No se si ya se ha tratado el tema o se les ha pasado (lo dudo) que en varios paraisos fiscales el 1 de enero se acaba el secreto bancario,lo comento por que a la hora de analizar hay que contar con todos los factores y no solo con los que nos gustan,o en los que creemos.

Siempre me ha parecido que los AT no iban mucho con el mundo cripto, por que?pues por que los AT estan bien para mercados operados por "profesionales" los cuales hacen mover el mercado en base a sus mismos movimientos fijados y conocidos en sus predicciones,un bucle.

Perooo hasta ase no mucho en el mundo cripto la mayoria eran simples aficionados,los cuales a temas tan simples volume,resistencia,soporte,etc les sonaba a mandarin tradicional del este de Hangzhou...

Ballenas,tiburones y demas han entrado relativamente ase poco (no es lo mismo tomas,que don tomas) lo que habia hasta ase nada eran leones y gacelas mucho bots y como diria don clapman mucha contabilidad bulgara.

Hoy si pienso que dentro de ese market muy abultado hay ya muuucho dinero procedente de esos paraisos y mucho mas esta por llegar el cual si que en gran parte sera manejado por "profesionales".


----------



## Claudius (4 Dic 2017)

Venezuela lanza su propia criptomoneda - RT

Para debatir y analizar que puede generar esto. Tela tela


----------



## Claudius (4 Dic 2017)

Divad dijo:


> El 4T está orquestado por una oleada de bancos (ICO). Las ballenas de Londres
> 
> Cashaa - The Next Generation Banking Platform for The Next Billion
> Cashaa Will Power Financial Transactions For The Zero-Code Blockchain App Development Environment - Bitcoinist.com
> ...



No me había fijado que lo pusiste tu lo de Venezuela.

Lo de Cashaa, tengo que evaluarlo detenidamente, pero no cabe duda de que la competencia a los de Bankera les vendrá muy bien para ponerse las pilas y luchar por la competitividad de sus productos.

La carrera por vender servicios fusionados banca tradicional + cryptos ha empezado.


----------



## jorgitonew (4 Dic 2017)

djun dijo:


> Hace meses tenía Nxt y las vendí para comprar Ardor porque tenía entendido que Nxt iba a desaparecer siendo sustituida por Ardor. El caso es que veo que sigue existiendo Nxt y está consiguiendo mayores revalorizaciones que Ardor.
> 
> ¿Cual de las dos coins es mejor desde tu punto de vista? ¿Cual tiene mas recorrido? ¿Sabes si finalmente va a desaparecer Nxt? Un saludo.



a ver... ahora, el 25 diciembre hay un airdrop de 0.5 ignis por cada nxt, por eso esta subiendo nxt...

se ha hecho en verano una ico de ignis y se hace recolectado 15 millones de euros que se va a destinar a contratar gente para seguir el desarrollo de nxt ardor e ignis... también se ha contratado una empresa de marketing y publicidad para promocionar nxt y ardor desde un punto de vista de producto y no técnico, es decir, casos de uso y no temas frikis de teoría de blockchain... esto se ha hecho porque en verano hubo muchísimas reuniones con agencias poderosas como Reuters, bloomberg etc etc para promocionar ardor y se han dado cuenta de que aunque el producto técnicamente es la bomba, a la gente de Reuters y tal solo le interesan los casos reales y sus aplicaciones... así que ahora tenemos una bestia tecnológica como ardor con un empresa de marketing para promocionarlo en casos de Aplicación práctica (y ya debe haber algunos importantes como cbt nuggets que es una empresa de las más importantes de enseñanza tecnológica que va a trabajar con ardor )... todo de momento pinta muy bien

seguirán funcionando todas... ahora bien, hablar de precios es jugar a adivinos pero estas en un proyecto muy bueno, con gente seria, con producto real (nada de whitepaper sin desarrollo, aquí ya existe y está funcionando)... en teoría y a largo plazo deberían de valer dinero todas tus inversiones de nxt-ardor-ignis...a corto plazo habrá montañas rusas como en todas las criptos


----------



## Divad (4 Dic 2017)

plus ultra dijo:


> No se si ya se ha tratado el tema o se les ha pasado (lo dudo) que en varios paraisos fiscales el 1 de enero se acaba el secreto bancario,lo comento por que a la hora de analizar hay que contar con todos los factores y no solo con los que nos gustan,o en los que creemos.
> 
> Siempre me ha parecido que los AT no iban mucho con el mundo cripto, por que?pues por que los AT estan bien para mercados operados por "profesionales" los cuales hacen mover el mercado en base a sus mismos movimientos fijados y conocidos en sus predicciones,un bucle.
> 
> ...



Por ello la última actualización de ETH byzantium se desarrolló para cifrar el dinero y así dar vía libre la entrada de los listos en masa. En la siguiente actualización constantinopla será resolver el escalado, aunque Raiden y Plasma lo están resolviendo en un segundo plano. Igual la actualización sería encaminarla a conocerse a todo el mundo de manera oficial.





Claudius dijo:


> Venezuela lanza su propia criptomoneda - RT
> 
> Para debatir y analizar que puede generar esto. Tela tela



Sí, lo he puesto en el principal. Igual vendría bien que todos dejarán una perla para contrarrestar la información de los ComeMierdas que han acudido en masa al hilo 8:
*Tema mítico* : Adiós al DOLAR! Maduro anuncia el lanzamiento de "El Petro". La primera criptomoneda venezolana - Página 4

Respecto a la competencia de los bancos en criptolandia, es como si cada clan se crease su cortijo ienso:


----------



## haruki murakami (4 Dic 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Por ello la última actualización de ETH byzantium se desarrolló para cifrar el dinero y así dar vía libre la entrada de los listos en masa. En la siguiente actualización constantinopla será resolver el escalado, aunque Raiden y Plasma lo están resolviendo en un segundo plano. Igual la actualización sería encaminarla a conocerse a todo el mundo de manera oficial.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



__________________________________________________________



Yo que vivo en Colombia...puedo decir que el hecho de que Venezuela vaya a poner en marcha su criptomoneda no es relevante. Venezuela esta en la ruina, intenta hacer algo para no caer en lo mas hondo, pero no va a poder...Venezuela no es relevante, o tiene para comer, ni medicinas...viven bajo dictadura.


----------



## Divad (4 Dic 2017)

haruki murakami dijo:


> __________________________________________________________
> 
> 
> 
> Yo que vivo en Colombia...puedo decir que el hecho de que Venezuela vaya a poner en marcha su criptomoneda no es relevante. Venezuela esta en la ruina, intenta hacer algo para no caer en lo mas hondo, pero no va a poder...Venezuela no es relevante, o tiene para comer, ni medicinas...viven bajo dictadura.



Por muy HDP que sea Maduro ya les está indicando a sus ciudadanos el camino a seguir... Puedes decir lo mismo del tuyo? Te podría estar contando millones de mierdas de españistán y no acabaría... no me hables de matones, sicarios cuando aquí están en el poder estafándonos y matándonos cuando les de la gana o a fuego lento... y si se aburren secuestran a niños... 

Para el oro está la siguiente crypto por mucho que los bitcoñeros se empeñen en que serán ellos
Digix Global

Sobre el petroleo y gas ya han estado haciendo pruebas
More Banks to Sign Up for ING's Ethereum Oil Trading Platform - CoinDesk

Está el de la luz
Power Ledger (POWR) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap

Igual los del petroleo y gas están enmascarados en algún proyecto con un nombre creado para la ocasión :rolleye:

El tema de los diamantes creo recordar que había una crypto ligada a eth que se encargaba de los metales preciosos.


----------



## Divad (4 Dic 2017)

Komodo se actualiza según ... vamos, la horda de bots regando la crypto en cualquier momento que lleva un triste 143.23% de subida en 180 días 

Veré si suena la campana ^^


----------



## Claudius (4 Dic 2017)

haruki murakami dijo:


> __________________________________________________________
> 
> 
> 
> Yo que vivo en Colombia...puedo decir que el hecho de que Venezuela vaya a poner en marcha su criptomoneda no es relevante. Venezuela esta en la ruina, intenta hacer algo para no caer en lo mas hondo, pero no va a poder...Venezuela no es relevante, o tiene para comer, ni medicinas...viven bajo dictadura.



El tema no va con la economía real.., si sacan su moneda con las características que han dicho de usar materias primas de su país de aval (que ya veríamos a la hora de la verdad, si hubiera que ejecutar eso), el efecto llamada para atrapar crypto-inversores especuladores es muy alto.
Y se pueden hacer con buen volumen de tokens premium, btc, eth.

Además de crear un precedente para el resto de naciones, como Rusia que si, que no, que nunca se decide, o China con sus rumores de roadmap.

Estos ya se han pronunciado públicamente.

El tema es como puede afectar la decisión al resto de cryptos en el país, ya que así a bote pronto veo 2 escenarios:
a) Se prohibe todo menos la petro-coin (poco probable)
b) Se permite la convivencia, y se favorece el ecosistema.


----------



## djun (4 Dic 2017)

¿Puede ser Komodo una solución definitiva al problema de la privacidad?


Komodo Enters Race with Monero, Litecoin, and Bitcoin for Privacy
Komodo Enters Race with Monero, Litecoin, and Bitcoin for Privacy | Oracle Times




Spoiler



Litecoin (LTC) y Bitcoin (BTC) ya han comenzado a moverse hacia la privacidad con las pruebas y la posible integración de transacciones confidenciales (CT) en un movimiento para obtener algunos de los beneficios de Monero (XMR). Ahora Komodo está lanzando Jumblr, una forma única de darle al usuario la opción de ser privado. Jumblr le permite al usuario elegir privacidad o transparencia dentro de un sistema descentralizado sin enviar monedas a la cadena de bloques pública.

Komodo es una bifurcación de la popular moneda de privacidad en Zcash y conserva muchas de las implementaciones de privacidad de la tecnología original. Los parámetros de Zcash y zk-SNARK permiten a los usuarios mover monedas en una cadena de bloques pública sin dejar rastro. Puede leer más sobre Jumblr a través del documento técnico de Komodo, que acaba de ser actualizado a fines de la semana pasada.


La tecnología de privacidad actual, como Monero (XMR), utiliza una tecnología de tres partes conocida como RingCT, direcciones de billetera anónimas y transacciones confidenciales (CT) para mantener al remitente, al destinatario y al monto completamente privados. Esta tecnología es bastante buena, razón por la cual la moneda ha sido adoptada por el infame alphabay como moneda elegida. La limitación a esto es que requiere que los usuarios envíen monedas a la red centralizada, perdiendo el control de las monedas mientras están en este proceso. Komodo siente esto: "el problema más peligroso, entre muchos, es que durante el período de mezcla los usuarios pierden el control de su moneda. Los fondos, por lo tanto, están sujetos a robo y error humano. "Cosas aterradoras. Litecoin y Bitcoin han comenzado a probar CT y pueden agregar la función en el futuro.

Componentes Jumblr

Jumblr se basa en varios aspectos de la plataforma de Komodo para lo que se siente es la solución de privacidad definitiva. Utiliza partes de los parámetros Zcash zk-SNARK y Zcash originales y agrega Iguana, BarterDex y cualquier moneda conectada con BarterDex con comandos de usuario para operar y hacer que las monedas transparentes sean anónimas.

Cómo funciona

Jumblr funciona en función del comando iniciado por el usuario que puede implementarse en cualquier GUI de un tercero. La versión simple es que el usuario inicia desde una billetera transparente para ordenar aleatorizar sus fondos. Barterdex, el intercambio descentralizado que se ejecuta en la computadora de los usuarios, permite que los fondos pasen de la billetera transparente a una billetera anónima. Este movimiento inicial deja un rastro de datos en la billetera anónima.

Para separar aún más las monedas del usuario, Jumblr luego envía las monedas a una segunda billetera anónima rompiendo el enlace de la billetera del remitente. Las monedas se mantienen en esta segunda billetera hasta que el usuario inicia el comando para enviar a otra billetera transparente. Esta segunda billetera transparente también es anónima pero puede ser buscada por otros usuarios. Komodo se refiere a esta segunda dirección transparente como la dirección secreta, ya que ya no está conectada al usuario y puede enviarse a otros usuarios.


Limitaciones

Komodo reconoce que la nueva dirección secreta es tan privada como permite el usuario. Ejemplo: supongamos que un minorista en línea acepta Komodo. El KMD de la billetera secreta se envía a cambio de un bien o servicio que requiere una dirección para el envío o la entrega. Si la dirección está conectada al remitente, entonces podría estar vinculada al usuario.

Además, los monederos de envío y recepción son transparentes y se pueden buscar. Esto significa que si un volumen de monedas entra a Jumblr e inmediatamente golpea otra billetera transparente, puede vincularse con la billetera original. Komodo se refiere a esto como un "ataque de sabueso" y recomienda aleatorizar cuánto tiempo pasan las monedas en la billetera anónima. También sería inteligente usar múltiples direcciones secretas para evitar vincular fácilmente el remitente y el receptor.

Beneficios para Komodo

Transacciones = tarifas y en este caso Jumblr no es diferente. El proceso retira automáticamente una tarifa del 0.3% del total de monedas enviadas a la acción de Jumlbr. Cualquier moneda conectada a la plataforma BarterDex y Komodo se puede enviar a Jumblr y luego ofrece privacidad a muchas monedas que de otra manera no tendrían la característica disponible. Más monedas = más transacitons = más tarifas. Al final, Komodo sigue siendo un negocio.

Komodo vs Monero vs Litecoin y Bitcoin

Monero sigue siendo el líder en privacidad de moneda encriptada en línea, ya que fue construida desde cero para ser privada e imposible de rastrear. Con la aceptación del riesgo de enviar monedas a una red centralizada para obtener privacidad a cambio de billeteras transparentes, a otras monedas les resultará difícil destronar a Monero desde su posición privilegiada. Litecoin (LTC) y Bitcoin (BTC) están intentando ponerse al día e, incluso si agregan, CT aún estará muy por detrás de Komodo y Monero en transacciones privadas en línea de criptomoneda.


----------



## Divad (4 Dic 2017)

Presidente ruso pidió crear criptomoneda estatal: el cripto-rublo

Rusia hacia Ethereum: Vladimir Putin se reúne con Vitalik Buterin | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas

China se untará a Neo y Rusia a Waves. 

Los movimientos son claros ^^






Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (4 Dic 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> El tema no va con la economía real.., si sacan su moneda con las características que han dicho de* usar materias primas de su país de aval (que ya veríamos a la hora de la verdad, si hubiera que ejecutar eso)*, el efecto llamada para atrapar crypto-inversores especuladores es muy alto.
> Y se pueden hacer con buen volumen de tokens premium, btc, eth.
> 
> Además de crear un precedente para el resto de naciones, como Rusia que si, que no, que nunca se decide, o China con sus rumores de roadmap.
> ...



Este es el principal problema que veo, que llegado el caso ni de coña Maduro permitiría el intercambio de criptos por las materias primas que dice usar de aval. Ni siquiera Estados Unidos le dió el oro francés a De Gaulle cuando éste se lo pidió en los 60, así que este tío ni mucho menos lo haría, en mi opinión. Otra cosa es que me digas un país más serio que cree una criptomoneda o las añada a su divisa, ahí sí que creo que el sentar un precedente tiene mucho valor.


----------



## djun (4 Dic 2017)

Debe haber alguna noticia importante de Monaco tal como esta subiendo. 

¿Han sacado ya tarjetas sobre criptos? ¿Funcionan? ¿Conseguirá despegar definitavamente esta vez?


----------



## plus ultra (4 Dic 2017)

Tema venezuela,cripto.


No entiendo como jugais con vuestro dinero,yo procuro no hacerlo.

Desde ase tiempo tengo claro que en este mundillo, el corazoncito hay que dejarlo a un lado y actuar con la cabeza.

Si el petro lo hubiese anunciado putin estaria todo el mundo cripto en +5000% foros echando fuego...pero como ha sido venezuela, es una estafa no va a ningun lado es una frikada,eso no va a valer nada...donde abre oido eso antes?ienso:

Ahora mismo DASH tiene un volume diario de 195 millones de $,bien sabeis lo que es eso respecto a lo que mueve venezuela al dia en petroleo?
Chavez en su dia dijo que el petroleo venezolano ya no se pagaba mas en dolares sino en € y me parece que eso sigue siendo asi,si por ejemplo a venezuela le da por vender su petroleo en petros,que pensais que no le compraran petroleo? compraran BTC y luego lo pasaran a petros para comprar petroleo y estos a su vez los pasaran a BTC para moverse a nivel internacional y evadir sanciones y demas,y si hablamos que es un gobierno hiper corrupto pues mas,pues eso,a lo que iba los 195m de DASH en un dia serian calderilla a lo que podria mover el petro.

Todos o muchos de los que estamos dentro de este mundillo tenemos claro y confiamos en esta tegnologia y le vemos futuro,tanto como que muchos piensan que el BTC sera el oro,el DASH el FIAT de mañana...pero si entra alguien en el negocio que no nos gusta, rapido queremos llevar la contraria,incluso yendo en contra de nuestros intereses...se me viene a la cabeza la mitica:Los arboles no te dejan ver el bosque.

Aclaracion,he utilizado DASH de ejemplo como podria haber sido otra cualquiera,pero sabiendo que es de las top con mas futuro para reemplazar "algo",y el petroleo nos guste o no,se le compra a quien sea y como sea,no tenemos mas que ver como estados europeos ase unos meses se lo compaban al estado islamico via turquia sin ningun problema.


----------



## haruki murakami (4 Dic 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> El tema no va con la economía real.., si sacan su moneda con las características que han dicho de usar materias primas de su país de aval (que ya veríamos a la hora de la verdad, si hubiera que ejecutar eso), el efecto llamada para atrapar crypto-inversores especuladores es muy alto.
> Y se pueden hacer con buen volumen de tokens premium, btc, eth.
> ****El asunto es que Venezuela solo tiene petroleo, y se rumorea que basicamente Venezuela le esta pagando a China y Rusia los prestamos con el petroleo (50-75% de su produccion), Venezuela no tiene suficiente trigo ni maiz para elaborar productos basicos como el pan y otros productos de panaderia, no tiene divisas para comprar materias primas, ni medicinas...hay escases de papel higienico y de productos higienicos para las mujeres...se han presentado casos en los que a bebes recien nacidos los ponen en cajas de carton porque no funcionaban las incubadoras (hospitales publicos) no hay medicinas de alto costo (cancer, VIH-SIDA, y otras)...la inflacion esta en 3 digitos y otros se atreven a decir que ya toco los 4 digitos.... Si venezuela saca su cripto, el asunto es que no hay mucho con que respaldarla, se sabe que Venezuela vendio mas del 30% de sus reservas de oro a principios de año, si Venezuela saca su moneda virtual sera para poder comprar materias primas...porque es que no tiene mucho con que pueda respaldar su petrocoin.
> 
> ...



*******Coincido en que se puede presentar la convivencia...es abasolutamente necesario que el petrocoin pueda intercambiarse por demas criptos.

---------- Post added 04-dic-2017 at 14:26 ----------




plus ultra dijo:


> Tema venezuela,cripto.
> 
> 
> No entiendo como jugais con vuestro dinero,yo procuro no hacerlo.
> ...



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo..un gobierno tan corrupto con una inflacion tan extrema....no es de fiarse.

---------- Post added 04-dic-2017 at 14:39 ----------




Negrofuturo dijo:


> Desde mañana pondrán sangre real..



NF se esta sosteniendo...hay resistencia a dejar los $11.000 por ahora...pero tampoco quiere subir a los $12.000....NF esoty esperando a que se vaya para abajo un poco....jajajajaja! Buen dia!!

Saludos desde Colombia


----------



## juli (4 Dic 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> El Criptorublo tiene buena pinta como lavador de dinero; con un 13% ya está lavado y planchado.
> 
> Bueno, y que todo esto no afecte al BTC?
> 
> Supongo que es solo pq aún no se pueden intercambiar.



Son necesarios bitcoins para entrar en casi cualquiera de las blockchains de Shitland. Y ya. De las prestaciones actuales de esa moneda en rapidez, fees, sevicios, etc, cualquiera puede dar buena nota. 

Libertad a gogó , vamos. Menuda vendida de burra. Cada proyecto tendría que currarse sus puertas a Fiat y punto. Pese a todo, el protagonsmo de BTC en el escenario actual es un anacronismo bestial...pero lo que hay, por ahora.

__________________________

A quien rule con bittrex, que no se le olvide una contabilidad punual de todas y cada una de sus transacciones , balances, etc. Te ponen unas condiciones...las cumples...y al tiempo, te exigen otras nuevas. De hecho, si te vetan el acceso a cuenta cuando les apetezca y por la razón que crean oportuno hacerlo aunque sea falsa - en mi caso, un 2FA dessincronizado que casualmente, estaba perfectamente sincronizado con varios servicios ajenos a Bittrex y sin problema, , la información que te piden , donde está perfectamente pormenorizada es en la cuenta vetada...así que te anulan la cuenta unilateralmente , te exigen la info de que ellos disponen y te niegan... no hace falta mucha imaginación para ponerle nombre a éso.

Luego estos putos yankis iban de protectores del himbersor y antiICOs y tal...pero no veas la mangancia que se traen sus empresitas.


----------



## jelacorper (4 Dic 2017)

*Ripple a 1.000*

Nadie va a comentar la predicción de ripple a 1034 en el 2020
4000 veces su valor actual
Cierto que tanto los valores para bitcoin, ethereum o litecoin parecen exagerados, pero es que lo de ripple me parece de auténtico cachondeo.


----------



## haruki murakami (4 Dic 2017)

jelacorper dijo:


> Nadie va a comentar la predicción de ripple a 1034 en el 2020
> 4000 veces su valor actual
> Cierto que tanto los valores para bitcoin, ethereum o litecoin parecen exagerados, pero es que lo de ripple me parece de auténtico cachondeo.



cual es la fuente?

---------- Post added 04-dic-2017 at 15:49 ----------




Negrofuturo dijo:


>



NF ahora si....por favor explicame o explicanos los graficos...esos rombos que significan? lateralidad?


----------



## Divad (4 Dic 2017)

Un recopilatorio de bancos y países que se mojan con las criptomonedas

Rusia, China, Venezuela, Japón, España,... Se pasan a las criptomonedas $DOLAR$ (FIAT) RIP


----------



## davitin (4 Dic 2017)

Atencion a NEO, parece que esta despegando otra vez...creeis que puede llegar a ser otro ethereum y llegar a los 400?

No esta de mas hacerse con unos cuantos.


----------



## danjian (4 Dic 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Atencion a NEO, parece que esta despegando otra vez...creeis que puede llegar a ser otro ethereum y llegar a los 400?
> 
> No esta de mas hacerse con unos cuantos.



Hoy estan despegando todas las alt practicamente


----------



## haruki murakami (4 Dic 2017)

danjian dijo:


> Hoy estan despegando todas las alt practicamente



Yo a las del top 20 las veo a la expectativa....las 3 que crecen, NEO, IOTa y Lisk...ya veremos.... o van para arriba o se hunden...


----------



## Divad (4 Dic 2017)

He vendido las komodo que compré anoche, + 30€ y he comprado Mónaco ya que mañana entran 4 exchanges koreanas

Ya se podrían marcar unos $50 y las vendo por hdps! 

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## haruki murakami (4 Dic 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Divad, leyendo tus post me queda una duda..
> 
> Si el Caimán baja un 50%... ¿ El resto subirá?



----------------------------------------------------------------------
Metiendome en donde no me llaman...deacuerdo a lo que he visto en el criptoworld.
Hace unos meses, las alts subieron mas que el bitcoin...subieron mucho mas, en terminos porcentuales. 
Pero dado lo que se ha visto durante la historia del criptomundo...en terminos generales se puede observar que si bitcoin baja, las alts bajan.


----------



## clouhd (4 Dic 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Atencion a NEO, parece que esta despegando otra vez...creeis que puede llegar a ser otro ethereum y llegar a los 400?
> 
> No esta de mas hacerse con unos cuantos.



Yo compré antes de ayer unos cuantos, justo en el mínimo, creo que le queda mucho recorrido todavía y acabará subiendo. Aunque es mejor holdear y olvidarse, espero que el tiempo me dé la razón.


----------



## haruki murakami (4 Dic 2017)

El marketcap apenas se mueve.....que tension!!


----------



## davitin (4 Dic 2017)

Chicos atencion a SONM, llevo diciendolo desde hace tiempo.

Este mes sacan billetera y hay rumores de que entra en Bittrex, esta empezando a subir, de momento esta casi a 14 centavos en liqui (yo compre en 6 centavos), muy probable que acabe alcanzando varios dolares en el 2018, qur es cuando terminan el producto (a mitad de año).


----------



## PlanetaOTC (5 Dic 2017)

Ya doy por supuesto que todos lo habéis leido, pero yo que he entrado hace poco en profundidad a interesarme por el mundo de las criptos acabo de encontrarlo después de ver un comentario de un forero en este hilo sobre Tether y me parece totalmente increíble, creo que esto va a ser lo que provoque la gran corrección en esta ocasión:

The so-called

The Mystery of The Bitfinex/Tether bank, and why this is suspicious

¿Qué os parece a vosotros?

Saludos!


----------



## Tesmon40 (5 Dic 2017)

Pasar 3 ethereum de bitfinex a binance, me dice un mensaje que tarda de 12 a 24 horas. Valla gracia y yo que queria comprar algo de monaco. Si rompe el nivel de los 13 dolares puede pegar un subidon esta noche


----------



## Divad (5 Dic 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Divad, leyendo tus post me queda una duda..
> 
> Si el Caimán baja un 50%... ¿ El resto subirá?



Has visto sangre en todo criptolandia y subir Dash? Veías que le importaba algo la bajada general?:rolleye:

Los caballos ganadores están marcados, el sacrificio del bitcoin lo vería más difícil si realmente fuese útil realizando mejoras. Se han pasado todo el año tocándose las pelotas, vamos especulando en que subirá a los 100k y le quedan 90k de recorrido a base de vender humo. Pues la verdad que me creo que no llegará por como está internamente y su poca utilidad que tiene... además que la minería es controlada por los chinos...

No solo hay que leer el guión de las gráficas, sino también seguir el contexto de la realidad que compartimos y que realidad estamos aceptando inconscientemente o consciente... según se mire para cada uno ^^



Tesmon40 dijo:


> Pasar 3 ethereum de bitfinex a binance, me dice un mensaje que tarda de 12 a 24 horas. Valla gracia y yo que queria comprar algo de monaco. Si rompe el nivel de los 13 dolares puede pegar un subidon esta noche



Vaya putada, revisa que no tengas el correo pendiente de validarlo o te lo haya confirmado ya 

---------- Post added 05-dic-2017 at 01:21 ----------

Ya lo dijo paketazo: se acaba el año y hay que presentar buenos resultados de cara al año que viene ::

Siendo creador del juego te vas a joder las "navidades" porque toca ""correción"" y que si le dan la estocada a Bitcoin todo criptolando se vendría abajo? En vez de crear el efecto cascada y repartir todo el dinero de Bitcoin entre las diferentes criptos.

Cuando se masifiquen las tarjetas CRIPTO/FIAT Bitcoin habrá perdido todo el mercado que pasaba por su peaje... 

Como ya he dicho en el hilo creado:



Divad dijo:


> Lo que da valor es lo que le salga de las pelotas a los creadores del juego... La rentabilidad se obtiene subiéndose a los barcos de los listos.
> 
> Para aconsejar Bitcoin hay que informar que solo sirve para especular. Las comisiones son un sablazo, la espera horas o incluso hasta se ha llegado a días. Mejoras ninguna en lo que llevamos de año, consume más energía que algunos países, manipulación de bots en criptolandia a favor de los intereses del amo.... Están creando su dibujo en las gráficas �� saka*MOTO* se está llevando muchos premios para ser sacrificado... Total, los medios de manipulación han informado que eso es una red de terroristas, hackers, mercado negro, frikis,... El sacrificio se podría vender como una victoria saliendo al escenario las criptos mencionadas como caballo ganador y los agraciados que se subieron al barco serás los que recibirán el premio.
> 
> ...


----------



## juli (5 Dic 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> SE busca cisne Negro.



Los Tokens zombies de ETH siguen su ya laaaarga noche de los muertos vivientes. Muchos holders ,tras meses en números rojos, sabrán perfectamente de qué hablo. Puede tocar el enésimo barrido, sin duda...pero también ésta puede ser la buena.

Al loro con Vitalik ( y con Dash , que debería disponer ya de su beta ).

Puertas fiat, blockchains que hacen cosas ( las de ETH, cientos ), smart money comodamente instalado. Ya hemos visto a estas 2 en primavera marchar a su puta bola mientras Jihan desangraba BTC...y con muchísimos menos triunfos en la mano de éstos que tienen ahora mismo.

El ritmo que marca BTC es , cuando se da, deslumbrante...ok, un hecho. Pero ojo, que cuando alguien empiece a funcionar 100% autónomo sin más condicionante que su peso específico en el sector, el despegue va a ser abracadabrante, de puros fuegos artificiales. 

Palomitas.


----------



## impacto (5 Dic 2017)

jajajajaja 
-NO SABES NADA JON NIEVE...

PetroDollar (XPD) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap

Esta es la mierdacoin de Maduro? O simplemente la gente es idiota y tiene muchas criptos acumuladas? 3 millones moviéndose en una coin que lleva 4 años muerta, muy logico, muy tranquilizador... 

Hace mucho que las ballenas han perdido el poder, que los jinetes no son capaces de domar los caballos.... Intentaron sujetar las bestias y no pueden... que tenga la gente cuidado, que a lo mejor se han vuelto a romper las reglas.

Y el BTC... pues un zombie, un zombie que va pegando bocados, pero, ironicamente, se lo estan comiendo, por todos lados, cada vez que Bcash sube, evidentemente hay que dejar un sacrificio en el altar del gran D10$... pero ese gran D10$... va perdiendo fuerza con cada sacrificio.. tiempo al tiempo y paciencia... ya llegará, El petro, yo es que me descojono, ME fio mucho de Maduro y su gobierno.... jajajaaj siempre pagan sus deudas jajajaj LOL


----------



## davitin (5 Dic 2017)

Monaco a 16 dolares....creeis que tenx puede seguir el mismo camino?


----------



## Divad (5 Dic 2017)

impacto dijo:


> jajajajaja
> -NO SABES NADA JON NIEVE...
> 
> PetroDollar (XPD) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap
> ...



Vaya petolazo los visionarios del DOLAR que hayan estado dentro :: Cuidado no haya sido una ballena para despistar... y después venda de golpe llevándose por delante las gacelas que estén dentro. 

La putada que solo hacen referencia al dolar y Venezuela tiene su propia crypto desde Junio.
Onix la nueva era financiera

---------- Post added 05-dic-2017 at 03:05 ----------




davitin dijo:


> Monaco a 16 dolares....creeis que tenx puede seguir el mismo camino?



Tengo las dos y reforcé más chapas de mco para acabar vendiéndolas cuando crea que han tocado techo. 

Estaré al loro si mco reparte las tarjetas o no, de lo contrario después de que esté en las 4 exchanges y subiera sobre los $50 vendería todas las chapas para recomprar más abajo y ya estar preparado para la puesta en escena que sería semanas antes de que saliese la siguiente actualización de ETH (Marzo o Abril).

Igual la fecha idónea seas para reyes 8:


----------



## Divad (5 Dic 2017)

Por si lo peta... 
Status, The First-Ever Mobile Ethereum OS, Joins The Enterprise Ethereum Alliance


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (5 Dic 2017)

Ayer vi lo que pasaba con el Petro dollar y decidí comprar algo en Yobit por si la gente seguía confundiéndolo con el Petro.Joder pués ojalá hubiera metido pasta a lo bestia porque me acabo de levantar y si vendo multiplico por 3 lo que metí.No sé si vender o esperar un poco más que todavía está subiendo.El eterno dilema...


----------



## Divad (5 Dic 2017)

ICO Alert Report: Jibrel Network

Mencionando a Soros... ya es un win seguro ::


----------



## Oso Amoroso (5 Dic 2017)

Nunca he comprado una cripto en ICO pero como estoy aburrido en vacaciones pues vamos a tirar dinero como si no costase ( total, es un pasatiempo hasta que me toque el euromillon un dia de estos), hay algo interesante en lo que meter dinero? Asi mirando por encima lo que mas me ha llamado la atencion son la de Trade.io y Gladius, la de Trade comienza el dia 7, la de Gladius en Enero, algun consejo de algun individuo que vaya a hipotecar su casa porque le ve futuro para meter en estas criptos?


----------



## Cayo Marcio (5 Dic 2017)

Hola a todos,yo he comenzado hace poco en esto de las criptos y este hilo me ha ayudado mucho, tengo la mayoría de mi dinero en ether, pero ayer me dio por comprar YOYOW y acabo de salirme, he ganado un 50%, no tenía mucha idea sobre esta moneda la verdad, pero acababa de salir en bitfinex hace unos días (creo) y parecía buen momento para comprar, no se que pensáis de ella. El resto de mi cartera la componen IOTA, Stellar y Monero.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (5 Dic 2017)

Bueno pues al final he vendido mis Petro dólares y en una noche he sacado un x3 de beneficio. Lástima no haber metido mas o haberlo visto antes. Bueno, una paga extra de navidad. De todo ésto se saca una conclusión..., cuando saquen Petro, la auténtica, hay que ir con todo.


----------



## Cayo Marcio (5 Dic 2017)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Bueno pues al final he vendido mis Petro dólares y en una noche he sacado un x3 de beneficio. Lástima no haber metido mas o haberlo visto antes. Bueno, una paga extra de navidad. De todo ésto se saca una conclusión..., cuando saquen Petro, la auténtica, hay que ir con todo.



Ha subido casi un 900% en las ultimas 24 h, que animalada. Enhorabuena.


----------



## VictorW (5 Dic 2017)

Buenas, como puedo recuperar mi BTC Gold??
Antes del fork, tenia los Btc en Coinbase. Ahora, he enviado los Btc a Ledger Nano S.
Por lo que he leído, no puedo recuperarlos pq las claves privadas sigue en Coinbase, con lo cual, no puedo hacer nada... Es así??


----------



## Superoeo (5 Dic 2017)

Me tiene bastante alucinado el subidón de IOTA.

Es decir, está justificado con todas las empresas que supuestamente se han unido al proyecto lo cual ya lo hace un proyecto cuasi ganador, pero no esperaba una subida así hasta al menos el año que viene.

¿Cómo lo veis?

Mónaco está corrigiendo cuando ya había tocado casi ATH. A ver si ocurre lo que dice Divad y llega a esos 50$


----------



## paketazo (5 Dic 2017)

VictorW dijo:


> Buenas, como puedo recuperar mi BTC Gold??
> Antes del fork, tenia los Btc en Coinbase. Ahora, he enviado los Btc a Ledger Nano S.
> Por lo que he leído, no puedo recuperarlos pq las claves privadas sigue en Coinbase, con lo cual, no puedo hacer nada... Es así??



Manda un email a coinbase, pero antes entérate si Coinbase reconoce el fork de BTC gold.

Yo presupongo que legalmente te pertenecen, otra cosa es que estos pájaros se los agencien indirectamente alegando que ellos no reconocen ese fork, o que es ilegítimo.

Yo les reclamaría a ellos, y si no, en twits o foros para dejarlos en evidencia y que actuen a tu favor, y al de otros muchos afectados que habrá.

Un saludo


----------



## Cayo Marcio (5 Dic 2017)

Superoeo dijo:


> Me tiene bastante alucinado el subidón de IOTA.
> 
> Es decir, está justificado con todas las empresas que supuestamente se han unido al proyecto lo cual ya lo hace un proyecto cuasi ganador, pero no esperaba una subida así hasta al menos el año que viene.
> 
> ...



Yo compre unas pocas cuando estaba a 1,4, Ya que vi en el hilo de IOTA que tenia posibilidades, no me voy a hacer rico pero si me llevo un buen pellizco, lastima no haber metido más cantidad.


----------



## RuiKi84 (5 Dic 2017)

Que exchange utilizáis para crear el portafolio de criptomonedas ?? quiero hacer hold a 3 o 4 años vista, estoy hasta las pelotas de la bolsa, eso ya no da tanta rentabilidad, me paso toda la pasta a las criptos, que pase lo que tenga que pasar


----------



## burbujeado (5 Dic 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Chicos atencion a SONM, llevo diciendolo desde hace tiempo.
> 
> Este mes sacan billetera y hay rumores de que entra en Bittrex, esta empezando a subir, de momento esta casi a 14 centavos en liqui (yo compre en 6 centavos), muy probable que acabe alcanzando varios dolares en el 2018, qur es cuando terminan el producto (a mitad de año).



En que exchange la venden?


----------



## djun (5 Dic 2017)

burbujeado dijo:


> En que exchange la venden?




Binance, Liqui, HitBTC.


----------



## VictorW (5 Dic 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Manda un email a coinbase, pero antes entérate si Coinbase reconoce el fork de BTC gold.
> 
> Yo presupongo que legalmente te pertenecen, otra cosa es que estos pájaros se los agencien indirectamente alegando que ellos no reconocen ese fork, o que es ilegítimo.
> 
> ...



Gracias crack!!


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (5 Dic 2017)

Sabeis donde se listara Petro? y fechas/dia/hora? para hacerle un buen apaño a Maduro..


----------



## juli (5 Dic 2017)

RuiKi84 dijo:


> Que exchange utilizáis para crear el portafolio de criptomonedas ?? quiero hacer hold a 3 o 4 años vista, estoy hasta las pelotas de la bolsa, eso ya no da tanta rentabilidad, me paso toda la pasta a las criptos, que pase lo que tenga que pasar



Bienvenido...y con todo el respeto, me voy a permitir un comentario a tu post,pues puede aclarar bastante algo que vengo expresando meses en el foro y tal vez sin mucho éxito...pero en tu razonamiento se ve clarísimo. Por cierto...acertadísimo razonamiento para el que te deseo la mejor suerte. Tardío, ya lo sabrás tú viendo toda esta pirotecnia desde la barrera, pero infinitamente mejor que abrazarlo el mes que viene ( y hay millones que lo harán el mes que viene...y el que viene...).

Tu post me recuerda a una viñeta de Forges sobre la operación salida estival . Una ciudad de noche, petada de rascacielos, con mil "bocadillos" saliendo de otras tantas ventanas con el comentario : " Mañana salimos a las 6 y pillamos a todos estos en la cama mientas nos pobemos en la playa por una autopista desierta". Yesto puede dar una idea a quien esté posicionado de cómo se va debería empujar el sector en 2018.

EN fin, suerte y cabeza a todos. Y a amarrarse a opciones SÓLIDAS más que a descubrir la pólvora, que todo va a hacer un "por X" y lo que importa es no cagarla con el "principal" a amplificar.


----------



## RuiKi84 (5 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> Bienvenido...y con todo el respeto, me voy a permitir un comentario a tu post,pues puede aclarar bastante algo que vengo expresando meses en el foro y tal vez sin mucho éxito...pero en tu razonamiento se ve clarísimo. Por cierto...acertadísimo razonamiento para el que te deseo la mejor suerte. Tardío, ya lo sabrás tú, pero infinitamente mejor que abrazrlo el mes que viene ( y hay millones que lo harán el mes que viene...y el que viene...).
> 
> Tu post me recuerda a una viñeta de Forges sobre la operación salida estival . Una ciudad de noche, petada de rascacielos, con mil "bocadillos" saliendo de otras tantas ventanas con el comentario : " Mañana salimos a las 6 y pillamos a todos estos en la cama mientas nos pobemos en la playa por una autopista desierta". Yesto puede dar una idea a quien esté posicionado de cómo se va debería empujar el sector en 2018.
> 
> EN fin, suerte y cabeza a todos. Y a amarrarse a opciones SÓLIDAS más que a descubrir la pólvora, que todo va a hacer un "por X" y lo que importa es no cagarla con el "principal" a amplificar.




Como tu dices, estamos ante la mayor transferencia de riqueza en la era moderna, vengo tarde, lo sé, crees que debería quedarme de brazos cruzados ? o me subo al tren en marcha ?
la respuesta ya la sabes, me subo como puedo, saliendo a las a las 6 menos 10 de casa quizá no hay tanto trafico , ::


----------



## juli (5 Dic 2017)

RuiKi84 dijo:


> Como tu dices, estamos ante la mayor transferencia de riqueza en la era moderna, vengo tarde, lo sé, crees que debería quedarme de brazos cruzados ? o me subo al tren en marcha ?
> la respuesta ya la sabes, me subo como puedo, saliendo a las a las 6 menos 10 de casa quizá no hay tanto trafico , ::



Dale caña sin dudarlo. Con los piños rotos aquí puede acabar el más pintáo, aunque a veces parezcamos los fucking reyes del mambo...pero el ratio riesgo/beneficio es ridículo ( si andas al gota-a-gota de la bolsa, poco te tendré que explicar yo a tí de éso ).

Y no quieras ganar lo que has dejado de lado hasta hoy. No te sientas un gilipollas ganando x5 porque otros griten su "x60" ...o acabarás arriesgando de más y haciéndolo de verdad ( el gilipollas )... y no es mmento de liarse a buscar pepitas de oro más allá dl 300 del ranking : Amarrando hay pasta...la que sea,pero en una espléndida proporción. 

Opciones sólidas...y si te da por ir de "pecho lata" ni porel forro más de un 30% del bolso en "experimentos".

Lo dicho...bienvenido y suerte.


----------



## RuiKi84 (5 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> Dale caña sin dudarlo. Con los piños rotos aquí puede acabar el más pintáo...pero el ratio riesgo/beneficio es ridículo ( si andas al gota-a-gota de la bolsa, poco te tendré que explicar yo a tí de éso ).
> 
> Y no quieras ganar lo que has dejado de lado hasta hoy. No te sientas un gilipollas ganando x5 porque otros griten su "x60" ...o acabarás arriesgando de más y haciéndolo de verdad ( el gilipollas ).
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por los consejos Juli, no tengo ni idea de cryptos, ahora mismo mi plan es hacer una cartera de 50 o 60k repartidos con las mejores que hay en este momento, ir informándome con la actualidad día a día, sé que los millones ya se los han llevado otros los más listos (smarth money), yo me conformaré con mejorar el rendimiento que tenía.


----------



## davitin (5 Dic 2017)

burbujeado dijo:


> En que exchange la venden?



En liqui.io

---------- Post added 05-dic-2017 at 12:28 ----------




Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Sabeis donde se listara Petro? y fechas/dia/hora? para hacerle un buen apaño a Maduro..



Jejej, lo de El Petro va a ser pelotazo seguro, yo tambien voy a meterle pasta a eso.

Parece mentira que el unico estado que haya tenido vista para ver que las criptos pueden ser un medio de financiacion cojonudo sea venezuela, que no te extrañe que la moneda de marras acabe valiendo cientos o miles de euros en muy poco tiempo.


----------



## Buffal (5 Dic 2017)

Buenas a todos, este es mi primer post, llevo 5 meses leyendo vuestros analasis y comentarios; no tenia ni idea de bolsa y menos de cryptomonedas blockchain etc etc. Me quede en el paro hace 6 meses despues de 20 años currando y decidi darme un año "sabatico" para recargar y decidir hacia donde ir. Y os tengo que dar la gracias, a Divad, juli,negro futuro, djun, paketazo, clapham, davitin y todos los demas, por todas las explicaciones, consejos y futorologias de las que me he nutrido, para poco a poco, error, acierto ir aumentando mi portfolio. A los que quieran entrar, decirles que con un buen ordenador si se tiene y un poco de dinero y eso si mucha dedicacion y lectura, el dinero se multiplica que da miedo. Por ahora no me quita de buscar trabajo (aunque como siga subiendo todo a este ritmo), pero si poder hacerlo mas tranquilamente. De nuevo daros las gracias a todos y si algun dia como decis me llegan las putas y los yates, la donacion sera sonada¡¡¡
Pd: ayer me llego la Tarjeta de TenX, aun no la utilice, pero dio la sensacion de tener la llave de la puerta del bitcoin al mundo real.


----------



## davitin (5 Dic 2017)

RuiKi84 dijo:


> Muchas gracias por los consejos Juli, no tengo ni idea de cryptos, ahora mismo mi plan es hacer una cartera de 50 o 60k repartidos con las mejores que hay en este momento, ir informándome con la actualidad día a día, sé que los millones ya se los han llevado otros los más listos (smarth money), yo me conformaré con mejorar el rendimiento que tenía.



Ruiki84, teniendo esa pasta para invertir metele sin dudarlo a todas las del top 10, es dinero seguro...bitcoin, ethereum, dash, iota y alguna mas, las compras en el exchange, las metes en sus wallets y a esperar.


----------



## orbeo (5 Dic 2017)

Buffal dijo:


> Buenas a todos, este es mi primer post, llevo 5 meses leyendo vuestros analasis y comentarios; no tenia ni idea de bolsa y menos de cryptomonedas blockchain etc etc. Me quede en el paro hace 6 meses despues de 20 años currando y decidi darme un año "sabatico" para recargar y decidir hacia donde ir. Y os tengo que dar la gracias, a Divad, juli,negro futuro, djun, paketazo, clapham, davitin y todos los demas, por todas las explicaciones, consejos y futorologias de las que me he nutrido, para poco a poco, error, acierto ir aumentando mi portfolio. A los que quieran entrar, decirles que con un buen ordenador si se tiene y un poco de dinero y eso si mucha dedicacion y lectura, el dinero se multiplica que da miedo. Por ahora no me quita de buscar trabajo (aunque como siga subiendo todo a este ritmo), pero si poder hacerlo mas tranquilamente. De nuevo daros las gracias a todos y si algun dia como decis me llegan las putas y los yates, la donacion sera sonada¡¡¡
> Pd: ayer me llego la Tarjeta de TenX, aun no la utilice, pero dio la sensacion de tener la llave de la puerta del bitcoin al mundo real.



A mi también me ha venido muy bien estar en el paro hehe, eso me ha permitido poder dedicarle tiempo a esto (sobre todo a aprender) y no tener excesiva prisa para trabajar, o al menos para tomarme las cosas con mas calma.


----------



## RuiKi84 (5 Dic 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Ruiki84, teniendo esa pasta para invertir metele sin dudarlo a todas las del top 10, es dinero seguro...bitcoin, ethereum, dash, iota y alguna mas, las compras en el exchange, las metes en sus wallets y a esperar.



Ya tengo un par de BTC transferidos a bitfinex, estoy esperando que me llegue para pillar IOTA


----------



## juli (5 Dic 2017)

RuiKi84 dijo:


> Muchas gracias por los consejos Juli, no tengo ni idea de cryptos, ahora mismo mi plan es hacer una cartera de 50 o 60k repartidos con las mejores que hay en este momento, ir informándome con la actualidad día a día, sé que los millones ya se los han llevado otros los más listos (smarth money), yo me conformaré con mejorar el rendimiento que tenía.



No seas llorón, que en Shiland hay pasta a dar por culo aún, arriba esa cara.

La cifra que comentas es un pastrollón. No la metas de golpe, haz partes y lapsos, aunque sea de una semana de intervalo, pero no pagues inexperiencias con todo de golpe, gobierna esa guita.

Te doy un par de pasos , para que empieces a valorarlos si no tenes idea, borra los que procedan...aunque intento darte pasos razonablemente seguros .

Te ordeno por orden de seguridad, que no es mala para ir entrado...en cuanto te manejes y te atrevas más, puedes ir bajando ( más margen de revalorización - en teoría, ya que las 2 primeras, yo las pespero multilicarse a lo bárvaro y , en principo, no complicarían la vida a nadie ).

ETH
DASH
_____________________

ETC

BTC Cash

WAVES

LISK+ARK ( los dos a la vez, mola )

__________________________________

En este nivel 3 , serían menos seguras...pero las de arriba, por orden, son "piloto automático" hasta para un pastor. Ojéatelas una semanita o dos y les zumbas : algunas serán estrellas del ranking ).

NEO / TenX/ PIVX/ Komodo / Factom - puede ser la más lenta, pero es sólida , yanki y crea aplicaciones para un sector muy concreto , el instituconal , que cuando pete, pueden poner ese float de chiste , en Saturno - /Omisego..y ojito a Monacoin ( yo le dejaría una gotilla...ojo, GOTILLA ).

____________________________

- En ETH y Dash - sobre todo en ésta, por bajo float y target HIPERdefinido - puedes entrar con tó lo gordo ( aunque es tu pasta, no la mía )...y luego ir regando hacia abajo.

- En correcciones gordas...véte a hacer footing o a beberte unos martinis. ( aunque creo que el volumen de gente como tú no permitrá barridos como los sufridos anteriormente, los mitigará - los riesgos los veo por otro lado : exchanges, regulaciones, etc...- ).

- Ojea entrada Y SALIDA de/a FIAT. Ten X , Mónaco, Coinbase... Guarda los movimientos en los exchanges ( intenta dejar la menor pasta posible allí ).

- Me pagas caña y pintxotorti cuando quieras. Si te sale rana...cosa tuya, que más que éso ( y posiblemente ni éso ) me va a caer si te va de coña.

He obviado BTC & IOTA, pues su margen de caída es descomunal para entrar ahora y YO no necesito arriesgar tanto y además nunca las he segudio demasiado...ahora, tú verás con éso, porque una broma, no son.


Mete horas de foro y net como un cabrón. Hay cosas muy majas, pero son más complicadas. En las que entres, píllalas corregidas ( ETH & Dash, lo están )

Esto es un "disparadero"...el reto , cosa tuya...Suerte y cabeza.


----------



## RuiKi84 (5 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> No seas llorón, que en Shiland hay pasta a dar por culo aún, arriba esa cara.
> 
> La cifra que comentas es un pastrollón. No la metas de golpe, haz partes y lapsos, aunque sea de una semana de intervalo, pero no pagues inexperiencias con todo de golpe, gobierna esa guita.
> 
> ...



Me guardo tu comentario en favoritos, a partir de mañana dispongo de 10 días de vacaciones que me van a venir genial para organizar mi portafolio y terminar de realizar las transferencias. 

Cuenta con las cañas, y ojala también las putas de lujo,


----------



## juli (5 Dic 2017)

RuiKi84 dijo:


> ...ojala también las putas de Lujo,



...va, aunque no sean gallegas...mapúnto. :



RuiKi84 dijo:


> Ya tengo un par de BTC transferidos a bitfinex, estoy esperando que me llegue para pillar IOTA



Si estás hablando de metrle tu primeros ventipico boniatos a IOTA a palo seco, es justo lo contrario de lo que expongo... y éso que IOTA pinta muy bien ...( y buena suerte con ello).


p.d. ( te he editado un pelín el post - marca de la casa, sorry - ...un par de cosas que no salen en tu quote )

---------- Post added 05-dic-2017 at 13:06 ----------

Por cierto, Monacoin , dos cifras...un x20 en dos putos meses. :: ( prebendas de la nómina del Billdenberg ).

A lo tonto.


----------



## RuiKi84 (5 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> ...va, aunque no sean gallegas...mapúnto. :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me lo voy a mirar con tiempo, hay que tomar las decisiones en frío. El tema es que llevaba varios días esperando que me llegasen los BTC para comprar IOTA y ha coincidido justo con el pelotazo.


He pasado los BTC de localbitcoins a Bitfinex pero no me llegan, es normal ? son casi dos horas aquí esperando


----------



## EDV (5 Dic 2017)

Yo estoy pensando en ampliar mi inversión en altcoins. Tengo ETH (donde más pasta), LTC, IOTA y WAVES.

Estaba pensando en meter más en ETH pero no sé, ya está muy arriba. Confio en que siga subiendo, como DASH, pero ¿A tanto como estáis comentando? Tipo precio de BTC ahora? Me parece excesivo, no sé. Ojalá, si fuera así me pago una casa xD

Por cierto, tengo la duda de la conversión a FIAT. Paso mis shitcoins a un exchange donde las vendo por euros. De ahí lo transfiero a mi banco. Ok ¿Cómo demuestro que no es blanqueo? ¿ Por los registros en los exchanges? Porque otra cosa no tengo.


----------



## Periplo (5 Dic 2017)

Nunca es tarde para comprar Iotas 
Su camino es to the moon...


----------



## RuiKi84 (5 Dic 2017)

Parece ser que necesito 3 confirmaciones y de momento solo tengo 1 para ver los BTC en mi cuenta de bitfinex, paciencia


----------



## plus ultra (5 Dic 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Parece mentira que el unico estado que haya tenido vista para ver que las criptos pueden ser un medio de financiacion cojonudo sea venezuela, que no te extrañe que la moneda de marras acabe valiendo cientos o miles de euros en muy poco tiempo.



El unico que ha tenido vista? :XX:,creo que puedo corregirte,el unico bocazas que lo ha soltado,no te parece sospechoso que suelte eso despues de su viaje a ver a putin para hablar de deudas...?


----------



## Divad (5 Dic 2017)

Añadiría a la lista de juli:

stratis, NEM (con 10k chapas ya tienes nómina de por vida), qtum, lumens, monero, ark, bancor, aragon, golem, edgeless, funfair, los bancos que están saliendo ligados a ETH, dent (dicen que han sacado la app para iOS y va a salir para EEUU y México este mes poder consumir datos pagando en cryptos, si cumple con su función acabará siendo una mina de oro), metal, req, amb, aion, raiden, patientory y las que veas que vayan a tener utilidad y sea de uso masivo 

Las exchanges nacidas en criptolandia con 0 fee Cobo o lo mínimo...

Mientras criptolandia no tenga luz verde todo será posicionamiento y sacando rentabilidad haciendo hodl.

Quienes tengan tiempo y quieran sacar tajada pueden dedicarse a comprar barato y vender caro. Si te pilla la ola en contra aguantas un par de horas y ya te podrás salir con beneficios, subirse en la cima de la ola y que se te gire... Toca tener mucha paciencia si te has marcado a fuego vendo en beneficios siempre (aunque la tengas que dejar semanas sin tocarla) pero al menos siempre estarás ganando 

Si quieres cachondeo, compra unas Putin por si se acaba marcando $33 

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## plus ultra (5 Dic 2017)

RuiKi84 dijo:


> Me lo voy a mirar con tiempo, hay que tomar las decisiones en frío. El tema es que llevaba varios días esperando que me llegasen los BTC para comprar IOTA y ha coincidido justo con el pelotazo.
> 
> 
> He pasado los BTC de localbitcoins a Bitfinex pero no me llegan, es normal ? son casi dos horas aquí esperando




Un consejo,creo que dijiste que eras algo novato en esto,yo que tu no entraria ahora te explico,hay unas reglas basicas.

1º no inviertas mas de lo que estas dispuesto a perder
2º compra barato y vende caro
3º no te fies de nadie en especial gurus que se las saben todas informate y sacas tus propias conclusiones

A lo que vamos,estamos en un momento ascendente,en cualquier momento hay una correccion leve o moderada y eso a un recien llegado se lo puede hacer pasar mal,muy mal y terminar perdiendo dinero (y la cabeza),yo que tu esperaba una correccion y luego entraba,cuando lo veas todo en rojo unos dias y la gente en panico sera un buen momento,como te dije si entras ahora y vez caer tu inversion un 30-40% no vas a pasarlo bien.

Por aqui hay alguno que sabe algo,te daran mas de un consejo y conversaciones bastante didacticas,lee informate y cuando lo creas oportuno entra con seguridad.


----------



## Divad (5 Dic 2017)

Sabiendo cómo está el cadáver fiduciario... Lo metería TODO en criptolandia y si necesitas papeles te vas haciendo transferencias y listo. Mínimo lo que consumas a la semana o dos + los pagos de final de mes. Vamos, dejar lo justo. 

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## danjian (5 Dic 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Chicos atencion a SONM, llevo diciendolo desde hace tiempo.
> 
> Este mes sacan billetera y hay rumores de que entra en Bittrex, esta empezando a subir, de momento esta casi a 14 centavos en liqui (yo compre en 6 centavos), muy probable que acabe alcanzando varios dolares en el 2018, qur es cuando terminan el producto (a mitad de año).



Que tiene de especial esa moneda? No la veo precisamente barata para el supply total que tiene.


----------



## juli (5 Dic 2017)

Divad : Monaco reparte dividendos ? Porque creo que TenX , sí. ( 0.1% a card users y 0.5% a token holders - a botepronto lo digo - ).


----------



## Carlos T. (5 Dic 2017)

*BitcoinDiamond: ¿sólo una nueva bifurcación de bitcoin?*

Nos llega una nueva bifurcación de bitcoin, el BitcoinDiamond – BCD-. Los desarrolladores de BCD anunciaron que la moneda se había bifurcado con éxito en el bloque 495866, con el apoyo de “28 intercambios globales”. La abrupta entrada de BCD en el mercado se produce menos de dos semanas después de que Bitcoin Gold (BTG) lanzara la negociación, y Bitcoin Cash (BCH) se bifurcara incluso durante el mismo período.

Con unos desarrolladores “desconocidos”, una misteriosa “Bitcoin Diamond Foundation” y con poca información técnica además del tono reducido de las respuestas del personal en Bitcointalk, esta interesante bifurcación asegura ser la solución en rapidez de transacciones para bitcoin.

Continuar leyendo...

---------- Post added 05-dic-2017 at 15:22 ----------








*Estafa: roban 3.2 millones de dólares en Bitcoin Gold*

Un fraude cometido a través de las billeteras de Bitcoin Gold (BTG) logró sustraer de las mismas el equivalente a 3.2 millones de dólares, de acuerdo a varios reportes.

La estafa se perpetró aprovechándose de la necesidad de los usuarios de reclamar sus tókens BTG. A través de un enlace colocado en la página oficial de Bitcoin Gold, que redirigía al sitio web MyBTGWallet, los usuarios tenían que enviar sus “private keys” (llaves privadas) para poder reclamar sus respectivos tókens.

Al hacer eso, los usuarios reportaron que el saldo que mantenían en sus carteras se había esfumado, de la misma forma que el sitio web fraudulento, que prometía liberar los BTG de las personas si éstas subían sus private keys al mismo.

Continuar leyendo...


----------



## haruki murakami (5 Dic 2017)

Bitcoin en Exchange koreano Bithumb $13,177.50, despues de Bitfinex, es el exchange que mas tradea bitcoin en volumen $$. En Bitfinex por ahora se tradea a $11,807...creo que veremos el $12.000 hoy en bitcoin.

Por cierto...estoy apunto de mandar todos mi Ether a Ripple..un presentimiento me dice que se puede hacer un x3 es un par de meses (o tal vez dias).. ha estado muy quieta.


----------



## Divad (5 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> Divad : Monaco reparte dividendos ? Porque creo que TenX , sí. ( 0.1% a card users y 0.5% a token holders - a botepronto lo digo - ).



Monaco regala un 2% de cada compra y otras coñas
Monaco - Cryptocurrency in Every Wallet

Mi intención es sacarme las monaco sobre $50 o cuando vea las exchanges coreanas dentro y vea que se queda estancada. Recompralas en la bajada y solo las guardaré si comienzan a distribuir las tarjetas.


----------



## Oso Amoroso (5 Dic 2017)

Estoy de la puerta mierda de kraken hasta los cojones, mira que nunca habia tenido problemas pero es que no se puede dar una jodida orden, que puto esperpento.


----------



## plus ultra (5 Dic 2017)

Oso Amoroso dijo:


> Estoy de la puerta mierda de kraken hasta los cojones, mira que nunca habia tenido problemas pero es que no se puede dar una jodida orden, que puto esperpento.



Hasta no mucho de los mejores exchanges,debe ser un incremento se usuarios no esperado,hasta ayer las tranferencia a banco con ellos me llegaban en menos de 24 horas,ayer efectue una y hoy no me llego.

En BITTREX me ha pasado que no me muestra el historial,MY ORDER HISTORY de cada moneda lo cual es un gran problema si no lo tubiera apuntado en blockfolio,por lo menos una perdida de tiempo el tener que buscar los movimientos de cada moneda por separado historial general de ordenes cerradas.El otro dia fue que se suspendieron todas las ordenes que estaban abiertas pero avisaron por mail,no se que pasa pero cada exchange esta teniendo lo suyo.


----------



## jashita (5 Dic 2017)

plus ultra dijo:


> Hasta no mucho de los mejores exchanges,debe ser un incremento se usuarios no esperado,hasta ayer las tranferencia a banco con ellos me llegaban en menos de 24 horas,ayer efectue una y hoy no me llego.
> 
> En BITTREX me ha pasado que no me muestra el historial,MY ORDER HISTORY de cada moneda lo cual es un gran problema si no lo tubiera apuntado en blockfolio,por lo menos una perdida de tiempo el tener que buscar los movimientos de cada moneda por separado historial general de ordenes cerradas.El otro dia fue que se suspendieron todas las ordenes que estaban abiertas pero avisaron por mail,no se que pasa pero cada exchange esta teniendo lo suyo.



No pasa nada, pequeñas incidencias que no tienen nada que ver con los problemas que daban otros CEX antes de cerrar.  

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oso Amoroso (5 Dic 2017)

jashita dijo:


> No pasa nada, pequeñas incidencias que no tienen nada que ver con los problemas que daban otros CEX antes de cerrar.



Yo solo la tengo de intermediario para retirar dinero a la cuenta porque siempre ha sido la mas rapida en ese sentido pero visto el percal habra que trabajar con ella a las 2 de la mañana a ver si a esas horas con menos trafico se puede hacer cosas con sentido.


----------



## juli (5 Dic 2017)

Para informátcios :

Tengo la típica de password olvidada/perdida en una coin que no toco hace 7 meses.

Se puede recuperar una password que haya tecleado en un pc concreto ? Se supone que sé hasta el momento en que se tecleó ( piqué 2 órdenes a una hora y día concretos , que es el único movimiento de esa wallet - una entrada desde proveedor ...y una pequeña señal de salida, para chequear la web wallet -)

Gracias.


----------



## Superoeo (5 Dic 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Añadiría a la lista de juli:
> 
> stratis, NEM (con 10k chapas ya tienes nómina de por vida), qtum, lumens, monero, ark, bancor, aragon, golem, edgeless, funfair, los bancos que están saliendo ligados a ETH, dent (dicen que han sacado la app para iOS y va a salir para EEUU y México este mes poder consumir datos pagando en cryptos, si cumple con su función acabará siendo una mina de oro), metal, req, amb, aion, raiden, patientory y las que veas que vayan a tener utilidad y sea de uso masivo
> 
> ...



Divad, ¿Cómo es eso de que con 10000 chapas de NEM (Hoy día unos 3000$ al cambio) tienes nómina de por vida?

Dan dividendos? ¿O cómo funciona?

Gracias!


----------



## Claudius (5 Dic 2017)

Loveable Digital Kittens Are Clogging Ethereum - CoinDesk


----------



## Superoeo (5 Dic 2017)

Por cierto, tengo los 50 tokens de Monaco en Bitrex para pedir una de las tarjetas, pero acabo de bajarme la app y pone que tienes que tenerlos desde hace 6 meses (e imagino que no en el exchange) por lo que no podría pedir esta tarjeta no?

¿Sabéis como va este tema?

Gracias de antemano!


----------



## RuiKi84 (5 Dic 2017)

ya tengo mis 2 primeros BTC en la cuenta de bitfinex! había un problema, por lo visto estaban de mantenimiento en las billeteras de BTC! Gracias chicos ya estoy con mi pequeña cuenta con vosotros!


----------



## Divad (5 Dic 2017)

Superoeo dijo:


> Divad, ¿Cómo es eso de que con 10000 chapas de NEM (Hoy día unos 3000$ al cambio) tienes nómina de por vida?
> 
> Dan dividendos? ¿O cómo funciona?
> 
> Gracias!



De recoger los beneficios en mco compraré mínimo los 10k nem... no vaya a ser que se disparen (las quería pillar a 0.20 y están a 0.28)



> Para activar e iniciar la cosecha delegada en NanoWallet, necesita una cuenta XEM con un saldo con derechos de emisión de al menos 10.000 XEM.
> 
> "Involucrado" significa que XEM permaneció en su cuenta durante un cierto número de días. Todos los días, el 10% de las monedas NO VIDAS se concede. Esto significa que una cuenta con 20,000 XEM tomará alrededor de una semana para acumular los 10,000 XEM con derechos necesarios para la cosecha.



Te paso los link
NEM
Delegated Harvesting | RTFM Documentation

---------- Post added 05-dic-2017 at 17:50 ----------




Superoeo dijo:


> Por cierto, tengo los 50 tokens de Monaco en Bitrex para pedir una de las tarjetas, pero acabo de bajarme la app y pone que tienes que tenerlos desde hace 6 meses (e imagino que no en el exchange) por lo que no podría pedir esta tarjeta no?
> 
> ¿Sabéis como va este tema?
> 
> Gracias de antemano!



Las tarjetas tendrían que haber salido para Noviembre, pero como la actualización de ETH fue dedicada a ocultar el rastro el dinero para que los listos entren tranquilamente... pues las mco se quedaron en un farol y hasta que no entre la siguiente actualización de ETH (abril-mayo) no habrá tarjetas... A menos que raiden haga un apaño o mco haga un ajuste en lo que ofrece para que no sea de interés (como le han hecho a tenx) y así el margen de errores quedaría reducido.

Lo jodido es que tienen que dar buena imagen de cara a final de año y entrada del nuevo. Lo mínimo sería acabar en máximos y para despuntar pero sin fliparse... unos $50 estaría bien.

De las 5 exchanges que entraban hoy solo veo a huobi y lleva subiendo hasta un 3.85%.
Monaco (MCO) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap

La tarjeta que te vayas a coger te congelan las chapas durante 6 meses. Tampoco me hace mucha gracia la verdad y el farol que se han marcado me ha tocado las pelotas (es lo que tiene quedarse pillado :


----------



## Superoeo (5 Dic 2017)

Divad dijo:


> De recoger los beneficios en mco compraré mínimo los 10k nem... no vaya a ser que se disparen (las quería pillar a 0.20 y están a 0.28)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Gracias por los links!!
Y Cuanto está dando ahora mismo de dividendos tenerlos haciendo harvesting? ¿En el fondo esto es como tener un nodo no?

Pues sí, por 3000$ a falta de saber el beneficio que está dando parece interesante tener al menos esos 10000 XEM.

Lo de las tarjetas de Monaco su p.... madre xD

Pues a ver si ocurre lo que dices y las suelto para recomprar más adelante porque si van a tardar tanto....

Vi fotos por su twitter de las tarjetas y asumí que ya empezaban a mandarlas en breve...


----------



## arras2 (5 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> Para informátcios :
> 
> Tengo la típica de password olvidada/perdida en una coin que no toco hace 7 meses.
> 
> ...



Pero es un pass que está almacenado en el navegador y sale con los típcos * o te refieres si hay un log de pulsaciones que guarde todo lo que pulsas?

En el segundo caso, no, a no ser que tengas un soft que lo almacene.


----------



## Divad (5 Dic 2017)

Superoeo dijo:


> Gracias por los links!!
> Y Cuanto está dando ahora mismo de dividendos tenerlos haciendo harvesting? ¿En el fondo esto es como tener un nodo no?
> 
> Pues sí, por 3000$ a falta de saber el beneficio que está dando parece interesante tener al menos esos 10000 XEM.
> ...



Hace dos o tres semanas pregunté si alguien tenía las XEM y el % que le daban y no hubo respuesta 

De mco las llevo siguiendo desde que salieron y por ahora humo y vacilada mostrando cajas con su supermegaguay de diseño del paquete donde está nuestra tarjeta sin enviar :: 

No las distribuyen porque falta la siguiente actualización que permita millones de TX por segundo solucionando los problemas de escalado. El niño illuminado dijo que la actualización sería para antes de verano... Para acabar el año mco entra en 5 exchanges y lo hará para querer quedar bien, hay que estar al loro si comienzan a repartir las tarjetas o no ya que esto es lo que realmente hará que la crypto haga una revalorización de la hostia. 

Me huelo que se van a mascar otro farol y por ello mi intención de tratar de vender en máximo y recomprar por febrero o marzo que estará en mínimos.

Ojo! Son mis películas, puedes visualizarla o no, pero recomiendo que cada uno se monte la suya ya que aquí puede ocurrir cualquier cosa :

---------- Post added 05-dic-2017 at 18:19 ----------

Te toca sesión grabada de hipnosis juli, no vaya a ser que te saque las claves de donde tienes todo lo gordo jajaja

Y sino escribe todas las contraseñas que hayas ido escribiendo e ir probando. 

La lección ya la has recibido, puedes guardar las claves en una libreta a mano y le metes ruido a la clave. Solo tú sabes donde se inicia y acaba la secuencia


----------



## juli (5 Dic 2017)

arras2 dijo:


> Pero es un pass que está almacenado en el navegador y sale con los típcos * o te refieres si hay un log de pulsaciones que guarde todo lo que pulsas?
> 
> En el segundo caso, no, a no ser que tengas un soft que lo almacene.



No. Es una web wallet y el password no lo uso hace meses. Todo este tiempo ya lo daba por perdido...pero he hecho revision de papeles y si no encuentro ningún otro más...podría asegurar que ése , olvidé apuntarlo.

Me refiero a procesar el historial de la máquina... Si el HD guarda por defecto , del modo que sea, esa info, aunque exija una operativa costosa.

Supongo que la web wallet la guarda...aunque tal vez encriptada.


----------



## Divad (5 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> No. Es una web wallet y el password no lo uso hace meses. Todo este tiempo ya lo daba por perdido...pero he hecho revision de papeles y si no encuentro ningún otro más...podría asegurar que ése , olvidé apuntarlo.
> 
> Me refiero a procesar el historial de la máquina... Si el HD guarda por defecto , del modo que sea, esa info, aunque exija una operativa costosa.
> 
> Supongo que la web wallet la guarda...aunque tal vez encriptada.



Igual ayuda en algo
State X: Obtener Contraseñas Gracias al Volcado de la Memoria RAM

---------- Post added 05-dic-2017 at 18:33 ----------

Cataluña entrará en ETH?? 
Què és SmartCAT?. SmartCatalonia


----------



## Superoeo (5 Dic 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Hace dos o tres semanas pregunté si alguien tenía las XEM y el % que le daban y no hubo respuesta
> 
> De mco las llevo siguiendo desde que salieron y por ahora humo y vacilada mostrando cajas con su supermegaguay de diseño del paquete donde está nuestra tarjeta sin enviar ::
> 
> ...




Ok, comprendo, gracias Divad! Es que como antes afirmaste lo de sueldo mensual con los 10000 XEM pensaba que tenías datos conocidos al respecto. A ver si alguien nos ilumina xD

Lo de Mónaco pues sí... La verdad es que el escenario que comentas no es nada descabellado. Hoy pensaba que se iba a escapar, pero ha subido a tope y ha comenzado a caer :S

Yo no sé si aguantaré hasta esos 50 si es que sube xD


----------



## juli (5 Dic 2017)

JOOJO!!!..que creo que he encontrado el pass !!! :XX: 

Quien tiene una wallet de Stellar Lumens a mano y quiere 5 de regaliz ??? ::


----------



## Divad (5 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> JOOJO!!!..que creo que he encontrado el pass !!! :XX:
> 
> Quien tiene una wallet de Stellar Lumens a mano y quiere 5 de regaliz ??? ::



Felicidades!!!

StellarChain.io - Explorer & Value

Tengo ahí guardadas desde que las compré 

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juli (5 Dic 2017)

Su tabaco, gracias. 


Qué buena...p'habernos matáo. S no me leído hoy 400 passwords , no me he leído nnguna. Pero oye, 38.000 Stlears...ahora ya no tengo que alegrarme " a medias" de verlaq pumpear.


----------



## Divad (5 Dic 2017)

Gracias bro! Pero solo hierba, papel y boquilla de cartón ::

---------- Post added 05-dic-2017 at 19:59 ----------




juli dijo:


> Su tabaco, gracias.
> 
> 
> Qué buena...p'habernos matáo. S no me leído hoy 400 passwords , no me he leído nnguna. Pero oye, 38.000 Stlears...ahora ya no tengo que alegrarme " a medias" de verlaq pumpear.



400 pass? Qué locura! Lo has recuperado que es lo que importa y a seguir disfrutando de la fiesta que se están pegando 



Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## djun (5 Dic 2017)

EDV dijo:


> Yo estoy pensando en ampliar mi inversión en altcoins. Tengo ETH (donde más pasta), LTC, IOTA y WAVES.
> 
> Estaba pensando en meter más en ETH pero no sé, ya está muy arriba. Confio en que siga subiendo, como DASH, pero ¿A tanto como estáis comentando? Tipo precio de BTC ahora? Me parece excesivo, no sé. Ojalá, si fuera así me pago una casa xD
> 
> Por cierto, tengo la duda de la conversión a FIAT. Paso mis shitcoins a un exchange donde las vendo por euros. De ahí lo transfiero a mi banco. Ok *¿Cómo demuestro que no es blanqueo? ¿ Por los registros en los exchanges?* Porque otra cosa no tengo.



No sé como irá lo de Hacienda pero en principio debe ser suficiente con que enseñes el tiket de compra, y/o la transferencia del banco para la compra y/o el apunte o registros que te facilite el exchange de la compra de dicha coin. A Hacienda lo que le interesa es que declares, pero no creo que necesite revisar-comprobar la validez de dichas facturas.

A ver si otro que lo tenga mas claro lo comenta.


----------



## haruki murakami (5 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> JOOJO!!!..que creo que he encontrado el pass !!! :XX:
> 
> Quien tiene una wallet de Stellar Lumens a mano y quiere 5 de regaliz ??? ::



------------------------------------------------------------------
Juli, pues felicidades...y no las sueltes...en verano llegara al $1.0 un x10!! denle las garcias a IBM!
The mark for 1 USD for Stellar Lumens (XML) is near. In sum, be ready.


----------



## orbeo (5 Dic 2017)

haruki murakami dijo:


> ------------------------------------------------------------------
> Juli, pues felicidades...y no las sueltes...en verano llegara al $1.0 un x10!! denle las garcias a IBM!
> The mark for 1 USD for Stellar Lumens (XML) is near. In sum, be ready.



Yo las Stellar las tenía olvidadas desde el airdrop hasta que salió lo de IBM, y vaya subidón lleva.

Lastima que es muy poco lo que tengo.


----------



## Divad (5 Dic 2017)

Sobre mco
We’re happy to announce that NEXT WEEK $MCO token will be listed on several Korean and Japanese exchanges. One-two punch! @monaco_card
Twitter

Como entre en Bithumb igual me va a costar vender :: allí están enfermos y salirse a la primera burrada que vea me puede dejar corto :XX:


----------



## haruki murakami (5 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Yo las Stellar las tenía olvidadas desde el airdrop hasta que salió lo de IBM, y vaya subidón lleva.
> 
> Lastima que es muy poco lo que tengo.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

El punto esta ahora con Ripple, tiene mucho mayor respaldo que Stellar...y justo ahora esta a punto de caramelo.. Estoy seguro que en poco nos dara noticias llegando al $1.0, si eso pasa llegaria a los $40mil...detras de Ethereum....


----------



## haruki murakami (5 Dic 2017)

Claudius...que tal verias un partnering entre Bankera y Ripple o Stellar Lumens? Por cierto, en algun momento dijiste que habias comprado Ripples..las tienes aun?


----------



## davitin (5 Dic 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Sobre mco
> We’re happy to announce that NEXT WEEK $MCO token will be listed on several Korean and Japanese exchanges. One-two punch! @monaco_card
> Twitter
> 
> Como entre en Bithumb igual me va a costar vender :: allí están enfermos y salirse a la primera burrada que vea me puede dejar corto :XX:



Si la semana que viene va a salir en exchanges asiaticos...crees qur aun es bueb momento para comprar?


----------



## haruki murakami (5 Dic 2017)

Japon - No se si han hablado de QASH aqui....pero tiene algo de similar a Bankera y CASHAA en cuanto a servicios financieros quieren apostarle...como datos importantes.

1. Qash es token de Quoinex (exchange de Japon) completamente regulado y con todos los standares internacionales.
2. Ha sido la primera ICO totalmente avalada por el gobierno de Japon.
3. El hombre mas rico de Japon (Taizo Son) tienen invertido dinero en esta Fintech y en el token por supuesto. https://steemit.com/cryptocurrency/...illionaire-taizo-son-is-an-investor-of-quoine

Para Divad y Davitin que son fans de Japon!!

Agregemos mas a esto...

4. La venta de QASH Token tuvo 4.988 participantes de 98 paises. En 3 dias se vendieron 350 millions QASH (Equivalente a 350.000 ETH o USD105 million) fue sobresaturada con exceso de solicitudes, haciendose con uno de los lanzamientos mas exitosos en blockchain fintech ICOs a nivel mundial.
QUOINE Raises 350 Million QASH In Significantly Oversubscribed ICO


----------



## Divad (5 Dic 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Si la semana que viene va a salir en exchanges asiaticos...crees qur aun es bueb momento para comprar?



Sí, ahora habrá una volatilidad de locos. De esas que si te pilla dentro no te lo crees y si no entras te quedas con cara de gilipollas ::

Igual la estrategia que están siguiendo es la siguiente:

Las tarjetas no salen a los participantes porque todavía no es sostenible el juego o no les dan la gana que comencemos a disfrutar y por consiguiente la chapa se disparé despuntando sobre todas las demás... No interesa, el juego tiene que ir evolucionando de forma equitativa en criptolandia.

Ahora es como si quisieran ser justo para las exchanges... primero abren los canales para tener una mayor entrada de volumen. Pero claro, si no les salen de las pelotas distribuir las tarjetas... están vendiendo humo para que después el listo de turno venda y el valor acabe rondando entre los $25-$30. La corrección debería de llegar a principios del año que viene y el último día para salirse sería el 6 de enero. Después llegan las clásicas rebajas.

Dijeron que comenzarían a repartir las tarjetas solo por singapour (otro farol que se marcaron) y días después hacen el vídeo con las cajas mostrando las tarjetas... Diciendo que tienen las tarjetas pero como es obvio todavía no están tatuadas para ser distribuidas ni está disponible solicitarla.

El retraso no es por ellos, sino porque no les da la gana a los "listos" de que haya una aceptación masiva de las criptomonedas. Hace una semana los de TenX informaron que el chollo de su tarjeta estaba potente y le hicieron unos recortes :XX: 

La putada sería que en todo 2018 sea un no parar de subir todo criptolandia y bajarse del tren por creerse que tocará corrección es el error que podamos cometer. ienso:


----------



## haruki murakami (5 Dic 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Sí, ahora habrá una volatilidad de locos. De esas que si te pilla dentro no te lo crees y si no entras te quedas con cara de gilipollas ::
> 
> Igual la estrategia que están siguiendo es la siguiente:
> 
> ...



-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Divad, las tarjetas muy buenas..pero...yo pienso que si no se alian con Cryptobancos como Bankera, Bancor..etc...podrian perderlo todo. Creo que al final..o los criptobancos hacen sus propias tarjetas o absorben/alian a proyectos como Monaco o TenX, no tiene sentido que vayan solas.


----------



## p_pin (5 Dic 2017)

En la web de Spectro (bankera) también he visto que tienen tarjeta

SpectroCoin Prepaid Card | SpectroCoin


----------



## haruki murakami (5 Dic 2017)

exactamente lo que pienso..En ese caso...tarjetas como Monaco y TenX? su futuro depende de que tan bien se planteen en el mercado...o terminan siendo absorbidas/adquiridas por proyectos mas grandes. Creo que si piensan sobrevivir como proyecto tendrian que asociarse con un cryptobanco (o otra crypto)


----------



## Divad (5 Dic 2017)

haruki murakami dijo:


> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> Divad, las tarjetas muy buenas..pero...yo pienso que si no se alian con Cryptobancos como Bankera, Bancor..etc...podrian perderlo todo. Creo que al final..o los criptobancos hacen sus propias tarjetas o absorben/alian a proyectos como Monaco o TenX, no tiene sentido que vayan solas.



Lo había pensado y mejor todavía, por qué no hacen una sola tarjeta y listo? 

Billones de personas haciendo TX por una misma plataforma? Mmmmmmm

Todavía no está preparado para soportar semejante carga y llegará para 2025. Cuando IOTA u otra similar esté implantado hasta en las plantas y ya para entonces habrá reconocimiento biométrico .

Ahora casi cada proyecto tendrá su tarjeta, distribuyen la carga y en el caso de errores o caídas de algunos proyectos afectaría siempre a una minoría.

Dash no ha sacado su propia tarjeta, sino que se han liado con TenX (ligada a ETH)... Como si fuese un "pacto" de guetos pero el uso que se haga del dinero de Dash pase por la red ETH aunque esté cifrado.

Perdonad, me gusta montarme mis películas de como están construyendo el nuevo juego ::

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tesmon40 (5 Dic 2017)

Buenas noches, tengo un problemilla. Ayer sobre las 9:30 hice un traspaso de 3 ethereum de bitfinex a binance y todavia estoy pendiente. He revisado todo y creo que lo hice todo bien. He revisado todos los correos y todo es correcto. Me pone procesando uff ya estoy un poco mosca. No me aparecen en binance y en bitfinex tampoco los tengo. Estoy por darle a la opcion de cancelar. Si le doy a cancelar me apareceran en bitfinex? Gracias.


----------



## danjian (5 Dic 2017)

Veo que nadie ha mencionado ELIX, un token que descubri foreando en bitcointalk y que lo definian como "gema oculta". Al final hace unos dias acabe comprando 3000 a 0.05$ y ya anda por 0.25$ (Aun no venderé)

El token servira para realizar prestamos entre personas mediante una app (en desarrollo)

Si quereis echarle un vistazo al roadmap






El precio creo que puede subir aun bastante para el supply que tiene.

Elixir (ELIX) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap
ANN: ELIXIR (ELIX) Mobile Lending App Announced (ELIX On CoinExchange)


----------



## haruki murakami (5 Dic 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Lo había pensado y mejor todavía, por qué no hacen una sola tarjeta y listo?
> 
> Billones de personas haciendo TX por una misma plataforma? Mmmmmmm
> 
> ...



---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Buen punto lo de distribucion de la carga, se me habia pasado por alto y tienes toda la razon...te la doy.
Ahora...a ti que te gusta Japon...*montame una pelicula *con Monacoin y una tarjeta, Monaco o TenX? Yo diria que Monaco...hasta se parece el nombre..


----------



## bukowski (6 Dic 2017)

bnas, alguien puede ayudarme?
Tengo una Wallet 1.6 de dogcoin, de varios años sin sincronizarla. Ahora tratando de sincronizar no conecta ni sincroniza. Alguien puede ilustrarme que hay que hacer?
Que tengo un buen puñado de doges ahí cautivos.
Gracias de antemano


----------



## Divad (6 Dic 2017)

haruki murakami dijo:


> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Buen punto lo de distribucion de la carga, se me habia pasado por alto y tienes toda la razon...te la doy.
> Ahora...a ti que te gusta Japon...*montame una pelicula *con Monacoin y una tarjeta, Monaco o TenX? Yo diria que Monaco...hasta se parece el nombre..



La película de Monaco y TenX es buena. 

Para saber el origen del nombre de Monaco tienes que viajar a Monaco (por la pasta que te dejas :: hasta para tomarte un café) : 
Mónaco - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Representa a la monarquía y su logo es un león clásico que representa a todas las casas reales.






Tiene la tarjeta obsidiana negra limitada a 999 que si te pones a informar sobre el nombre ya te descojonas ::

TenX = 1010 = 11

En la realidad que compartimos hay diferentes guetos y cada uno es representado por números, símbolos,... pues los de 11 son famosos 9/11, 11/M,... los del 11 están bajo la falda de ETH

El buho del dolar sigue igual... pero te lo tienes que imaginar ^^


Spoiler












Pasamos de una pirámide que da por culo a todo SER a una doble pirámide que se encargará de crear una realidad más justa para todos. 

Los juegos que nos van creando a lo largo de la historia es la forma que tienen para mantenernos sometidos. Cuando uno es consciente de si mismo lo que es y experimentas creyendo en ti y creando en tú realidad ya eres lun ser libre. Para convivir en la realidad cada uno hace su papel y aquí estamos debatiendo el juego que aceptamos de los listos :rolleye:

---------- Post added 06-dic-2017 at 00:46 ----------

Monacoin (relacionado con Japón) está resucitando. La crypto es vieja y ahora se está poniendo de moda por la expansión. En Japón si barren para casa entrarán en masa ya que se usa para pagar en algunos comercios. Aunque seguro que hayan estado diversificando y son recelosos a volver.

Cada crypto tiene su historia detrás...


----------



## Claudius (6 Dic 2017)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Claudius...que tal verias un partnering entre Bankera y Ripple o Stellar Lumens? Por cierto, en algun momento dijiste que habias comprado Ripples..las tienes aun?



Bankera seguramente meta xrp ya que no lo tienen.

No obstante todos el erc20 estarán en su exchange que no son pocos. (a ver las comisiones).
Técnicamente, le beneficiaría tener en su infraestructura pasarela con ripple y nodos. No se nos olvide que van a ser banco *de primer orden*, y además van a trabajar con muchas divisas internacionales.

Claro que las tengo.

---------- Post added 06-dic-2017 at 00:49 ----------




haruki murakami dijo:


> exactamente lo que pienso..En ese caso...tarjetas como Monaco y TenX? su futuro depende de que tan bien se planteen en el mercado...o terminan siendo absorbidas/adquiridas por proyectos mas grandes. Creo que si piensan sobrevivir como proyecto tendrian que asociarse con un cryptobanco (o otra crypto)



Serán el primer crypto start-up fail. Al tiempo..


----------



## Divad (6 Dic 2017)

El mayor banco está apurando demasiado la subida
MUFG planea lanzar tarjeta de crédito que permitirá pagos con criptomonedas | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas
Mayor banco japonés se une a Ripple en busca de mejores pagos transfronterizos | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas

La siguiente subida que hagan será gorda


----------



## NaRNia (6 Dic 2017)

Divad dijo:


> El mayor banco está apurando demasiado la subida
> MUFG planea lanzar tarjeta de crédito que permitirá pagos con criptomonedas | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas
> Mayor banco japonés se une a Ripple en busca de mejores pagos transfronterizos | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas
> 
> La siguiente subida que hagan será gorda



Pues si a Ripple ya le toca una subida, que esta muy parada ultimamente.


----------



## Divad (6 Dic 2017)

Dash al final de año acabará por encima de los $1000 
Twitter

---------- Post added 06-dic-2017 at 01:41 ----------

Me voy a registrar en otra exchange (creo que es la 8) huobi para comprar chapas del banco de Japón
LIQUID | Financial Services on the Blockchain

Con los que están detrás... no hay que pensárselo mucho. Acabo de ver a uno del banco MUFG y otros importantes... Igual han cambiado de estrategia y saldrán por esa crypto además de usar ripple.


----------



## taichi (6 Dic 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Añadiría a la lista de juli:
> 
> stratis, NEM (con 10k chapas ya tienes nómina de por vida),



Buenas Divad, 

En relación con lo de cosechar NEM, tal y como diria el gran #beorgris 

Para poder hacer harvesting, tienes que tener 10.000 XEM "consolidados", esto es, cada dia se te consolida un 10% de lo que tengas "no consolidado". Asi que si comprar 20.000 XEM, el primer día tendrás 2.000 XEM consolidados, el segundo 2000 + 10%18000, es decir 2000 +1800 = 3800 XEM, y así. con lo que tendrás que esperar unos días dependiendo de lo que hayas comprado. Es decir, si compras exactamente 10.000XEM, es imposible que lo consolides todo.

No puedes lanzar el harvesting si no tienes 10.000XEM consolidados.

Cuanto mas XEM tengas, mas posibilidades tienes de cosechar. Ten en cuenta que ahora mismo hay unos 400 supernodos, con 3.000.000 de XEM cada uno, asi que va a ser dificil que coseches algo con 10.000 XEM.

Hubiera sido demasiado facil:


----------



## Divad (6 Dic 2017)

En el fiduciario están abofeteando al dolar jajaja
Cómo se prepara China para la "fase activa de la guerra económica" con EE.UU. - RT

---------- Post added 06-dic-2017 at 02:19 ----------




taichi dijo:


> Buenas Divad,
> 
> En relación con lo de cosechar NEM, tal y como diria el gran #beorgris
> 
> ...



Tengo entendido que te validas conectando a un nodo y solo tienes que estar pendiente de que no se te desconecte ya que sino no cobras. 

No tocar las chapas y hacer de nodo es para que fluyan las chapas. Vamos, es lo que tengo entendido. Te facilitan uno en el ejemplo porque es el que tiene mejor reputación.


----------



## Polo_00 (6 Dic 2017)

Madre mía IOTA ha pasado de los 4$ Ya! Va como un tiro. Esta se coloca en 10% en menos de 3 meses.


----------



## Seronoser (6 Dic 2017)

Y Bitcoin ya por los 12.100 dolares


----------



## haruki murakami (6 Dic 2017)

Seronoser dijo:


> Y Bitcoin ya por los 12.100 dolares



--------------------------------------------------------
actualizo, Bitcoin a $12,260

---------- Post added 06-dic-2017 at 03:30 ----------




Divad dijo:


> Dash al final de año acabará por encima de los $1000
> Twitter
> 
> ---------- Post added 06-dic-2017 at 01:41 ----------
> ...



-------------------------------------------------------------------
QASH, es la que escribi...buena pesca....Actualmente Japon esta hecho una bomba con lo de las criptos!


----------



## davitin (6 Dic 2017)

Tesmon40 dijo:


> Buenas noches, tengo un problemilla. Ayer sobre las 9:30 hice un traspaso de 3 ethereum de bitfinex a binance y todavia estoy pendiente. He revisado todo y creo que lo hice todo bien. He revisado todos los correos y todo es correcto. Me pone procesando uff ya estoy un poco mosca. No me aparecen en binance y en bitfinex tampoco los tengo. Estoy por darle a la opcion de cancelar. Si le doy a cancelar me apareceran en bitfinex? Gracias.



Metete en la pagina etherscan y ahi pulsa en la opcion "blockchain", luego en el cajetin del buscador de la pagina pegas el hash de la transaccion (el hash es un codigo que tiene que estar en bitfinex), le das a enter y te saldra toda la info de la transaccion.


----------



## Divad (6 Dic 2017)

atasco en eth desde las 12 que llevo queriendo mover chapas... Me ha dado tiempo en acabarme la temporada de 
American Gods - Capítulos | Series G Nula (sueltan perlas)

Mientras mco se lame el cipote... hdp!
Twitter

---------- Post added 06-dic-2017 at 05:47 ----------

Después de las 5 ha ido más fluido...

Ya solo falta que sean grabados en yates,... :: 
Bitfinex y Tether refutan las acusaciones de manipulación - Dowbit

Tanto calentar la patata será para pegar un buen petardazo, no?


----------



## bubbler (6 Dic 2017)

Ya he recibido mis primeros 0,0134ETH de los 455000 BNK que tengo en la cartera.



> You have received 0.0134729075044542000000 ETH of 14th week’s net transactional revenue share
> B
> 
> Bankera<info@bankera.com>
> ...


----------



## hoppe (6 Dic 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Buenos Días:
> 
> Ya está todo listo.
> 
> ...



Ojalá aciertes, Negro. Después del pelotazo de esta semana con IOTA (da miedo ver el gráfico diario), sería casi redondo que empezara ahora la enésima escalada de eth).

Y ya podría acabar de redondearlo el día 12, hay hardfork de ETC (aumento de la dificultad de minado del 20%), y es posible otro arreon p'arriba 

---------- Post added 06-dic-2017 at 08:28 ----------

Por cierto, ¿Sabéis algún exchange que permita stops o trailings? Kraken lo desactivó hace tiempo, y los que he probado no dejan.


----------



## Claudius (6 Dic 2017)

Divad dijo:


> [/COLOR]Me voy a registrar en otra exchange (creo que es la 8) huobi para comprar chapas del banco de Japón
> LIQUID | Financial Services on the Blockchain
> 
> Con los que están detrás... no hay que pensárselo mucho. Acabo de ver a uno del banco MUFG y otros importantes... Igual han cambiado de estrategia y saldrán por esa crypto además de usar ripple.



OJO con el FOMO que el QASH que es un erc20 y la fuga de gatitos ha dejado la red Ethereum k.o. (extrapolable al resto de 'hijas' de eth).


----------



## juli (6 Dic 2017)

*Para los más Robinhoodianos...*

Tras dejar su sistema de privacidad, ZPiv, operativo + la minería de su blockchain DESCENTRALIZADA ( POS con rewards desde la wallet más plebeya ) , La red de los 2.000 y pico Masternodes de PIVX renuncia , POR UNANIMIDAD, a capitalizar el rumbo de la moneda y a su poder de voto en la red, que será repartido entre todas las wallets.

Así, pues...la botella, hecha y derecha, se lanza a la mar, con dos cojonazos. Su rumbo, anonimato y mantenimiento, totalmente operativos, irrastreables y descentralizados.( descabézalo, tú, Yellen...que a mí me da la risa : ).

Sinceramente, s3v3nh4acks & company ( devs team ) están perláos y son unos zyberpunks fundamentalistas de 3 pares de huevos. varios de ellos, early adopters de Dash...por no hablar de su condición de ballenatos de PIVX , gente con más pasta que un torero a quienes tirar piedras sobre su tejado monetario les suda el nardo poniendo la pasta donde tienen la boca...y CHÍN-PÓN . ( Para que luego salga "Sacamuelas Ver" tirándose el pisto de la ortodoxia y beatificado en los medios cual Arcángel San Gabriel ).

En nada, sacan la otra pata de banco, un exchange descentralizado 100% integrado en TOR con scrows, antiscamers,withe hat hackers de mantenimiento y la poya en verso para un exchange de vocación INTUMBABLE radicado allende las fronteras del tío Sam ( si éso existe en este planeta ) y del que se han ocupado muy mucho de desvincular a PIVX...pero desde el que cada cual podrá enviar sus ZPIV anónimos ingresando su moneda de cabecera ( y según creo, ZPiv directamente ya currados ( que es una "entidad monetaria" que ni siquiera consta en la blockchain,sino que "vive" únicamente en la cartera que lo produce mientras está en ese formato - zPiv, y "muere" en cuanto se envía...apareciendo en una wallet de PIVX de destino como una Piv recién creada y , ésa sí, registrada em la blockchain ), sin pasar antes por PIVX .

Ahora que semos todas trillonarias , no merecen la pena 10 fucking Purples para degustar el día a día de la blockchain idealista y primigenia ??? ( por cierto, la operativa de currarte los PIVX a ZPIV en wallet manualmente y mandarlos, es una birguería para cualquiera que saboree la esencia de la blockchain.

Porque éso es pastuki democrática , autosuficiente e indomable...y no las zampadas pantagruélicas del jovencito Frankestein de Sakamoto, don Satoshi ni la dieta de miniblockchains buscándose la vida de su economía "sostenible".

En fin...50 putos pavos tienen la culpa.


Keep in purple, people *( Pónte Morado ! )  *


PIVX Governance Makes a Landslide Decision to Redistribute Voting Power to the PIVX Community


*El gobierno de PIVX toma la decisión de derrumbarse para redistribuir el poder de votación a la comunidad PIVX*


PIVX - Transacción privada instantánea verificada, ha impulsado con éxito el proceso para un verdadero sistema descentralizado ya que los propietarios de Masternode (MNO) han votado masivamente por la propuesta de gobernanza diseñada por la comunidad que distribuye el poder de voto entre todos los propietarios de la criptomoneda.

Los modelos de gobernanza en el mundo de criptomonedas han estancado el desarrollo en varias áreas. La gobernanza perfecta de la cadena de bloques incluye la participación total en la que cada individuo está representado. Esto simplemente significa que la mayoría de la comunidad tendrá que llegar a un consenso sobre cuestiones relacionadas con la moneda.

Esto se observa en la propiedad de grandes granjas mineras en el sistema de Prueba de trabajo (PoW) de Bitcoin. Estos enormes propietarios de explotaciones mineras hacen que sea casi imposible que compitan las personas que intentan explotar de forma independiente sus CPU, por lo que se considera que el sistema se traslada gradualmente a un sistema de gobierno parcialmente centralizado.

También se ha observado que otros sistemas de toma de decisiones, como el comprobante de servicio (PoS) de Dash, tienen sus propias limitaciones para permitir una verdadera descentralización. En tales casos, son los propietarios de Masternode (MNO) los que representan el consejo de gobierno de dichos sistemas. Conservan el derecho de voto exclusivo dentro de la comunidad.

Con el fin de distribuir el poder de votación y la participación extendida en el proceso de toma de decisiones de la Transacción Privada Verificada Instantánea (PIVX) se presentó una propuesta de Gobernabilidad diseñada a los propietarios de Masternode (MNO) para renunciar a sus derechos de voto exclusivos, extendiéndola a todos los propietarios de PIVX que acuerdo simple incluido:

"PIVX trabajará para lograr un sistema de 'Gobernanza diseñada por la comunidad' que cambie la distribución de los votos, para incluir a toda la comunidad PIVX", que se espera que se agregue a la página de gobierno de la moneda digital.

Esta propuesta ha recibido la aprobación de los propietarios de Masternode, pasando con un 1288/0 sin precedentes en un voto "Sí / No" que representa el 62% de los propietarios de Masternode. Después de esta aprobación masiva, se deberán presentar más propuestas detallando cada característica y especificación del modelo de Gobernanza diseñada por la comunidad.

La aprobación de esta propuesta se acompaña de la reducción final de las recompensas en bloque en la fase de Prueba de Estaca (POS) de PIVX. Las recompensas en bloque se moverán de 10 PIV a 5 PIV y seguirán ofreciendo incentivos para apostar billeteras y propietarios de Masternode, manteniendo la asignación de hasta el 10% de las recompensas en bloque para el sistema de presupuesto basado en blockchain.


----------



## dvd99 (6 Dic 2017)

Este post es un aviso a quien esté empezando con esto de las cryptos. A lo hora de escoger un exchange, huid de Bittrex.

Puedes meter todo el dinero que quieras, pero no puedes sacar nada. Necesitas una "verificación avanzada", que a mucha gente les da problemas, la básica no funciona, deshabilitan cuentas sin motivo y cambian las condiciones sin aviso y a mala fe

Huid de bittrex como de la peste, de gentuza que opera de esta manera lo único que se puede esperar es que cualquier día amanezcamos con la página caída y los dueños en las Seychelles con la pasta 

Y no, no soy multi del Clapham


----------



## impacto (6 Dic 2017)

PetroDollar (XPD) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap

jajajajaj aún me estoy riendo, definitivamente el FOMO es el lado oscuro del criptomundo.

Por cierto al que va a entrar con 60.000 pavos, no entres ahora, no entres ahora si no estas dispuesto a valorar tu inversión a la mitad dentro de 20 dias, no se puede vivir sin correcciones, IOTA y BTC son dos bombas de relojeria, sobre todo la primera, yo tengo amigos que tienen miles de IOTAS, ellos con su chuchu to the moon y yo pensando, el dia que un big wallet se ponga a soltar MIOTAS al mercado, que va a pasar?, 10.000.000 de MIOTAS son 50.000.000 de dolares, le pegas un estacazo así a una coin, que encima le queda todo por demostrar, y la tienes otra vez a 1 pavo.. tiempo al tiempo. Hasta que eso pase obvio me como mis palabras y ojala hubiese comprado IOTA, pero entrar ahora, es poner el modo kamikaze ON, y si te llega a 10 Euros, pues si compras ahora te estas haciendo un puto x2, al precio de abrir un ojo por la mañana y que las primeras 4 letras que te vengan a la cabeza sean3 vocales y una T, y rezando por no ver un desplome en un cap que por cierto aguanta sin desplomarse, gracias a la morterada de millones de contabilidad bulgara que estan montando BTC&IOTA... 

Que nos vean... caminar.... por el alambre....


----------



## juli (6 Dic 2017)

IOTA ( aunque seguramente sea mucho más ) es una muñeca hinchable de BTC en toda regla y desde ANTES del minuto Cero.

Ese float aguanta lo que le echen y va a engordar muuuucho a un BTC de 8 cifras que come como 1000 Tiranosaurus Rex...y a dejar muchos cadáveres también. Muchos. No meto guita arriba ni en el día Mediarket sin IVA ...y lo digo muy en serio. ( Por cierto, con un x chopocientos sobre ICO en algunos casos...dónde sería "arriba" y dónde "abajo" ???

Ojo...éste no es un post Manolista ni envidiosete...por mí, lo mejor para los holders...pero una cosa : No seas codicioso y sé más listo que ellos : Descargas periódicas tras un margen razonable...y vuelta a cargar abajo para volver a empezar.

No es país para viejos...ni moneda para novatos. Que usté lo sístole-diastolée bien.


----------



## Gurney (6 Dic 2017)

hoppe dijo:


> Ojalá aciertes, Negro. Después del pelotazo de esta semana con IOTA (da miedo ver el gráfico diario), sería casi redondo que empezara ahora la enésima escalada de eth).
> 
> Y ya podría acabar de redondearlo el día 12, hay hardfork de ETC (aumento de la dificultad de minado del 20%), y es posible otro arreon p'arriba
> 
> ...




Duda técnica...porqué un aumento de la dificultad puede implicar un pumpeo?


----------



## Gian Gastone (6 Dic 2017)

Ayer estuve mirando por encima a Bitconnet, hay algo que se me escapa, pero eso es un Esquema Ponzi de dimensiones biblicas, la geste esta ahi hasta que pete o como va eso del 1 por ciento al dia.

Opiniones quiero.


----------



## p_pin (6 Dic 2017)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> Ayer estuve mirando por encima a Bitconnet, hay algo que se me escapa, pero eso es un Esquema Ponzi de dimensiones biblicas, la geste esta ahi hasta que pete o como va eso del 1 por ciento al dia.
> 
> Opiniones quiero.



Yo hace un tiempo la miré por encima... cuando llegó a estar en el puesto 6-7 del marketcap... lo comenté por aquí... y huele fatal esa coin, volúmen muy bajo, en su propio "exchange" más del 95% del volumen...

BitConnect (BCC) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap

No se me ocurre otra cripto más oportuna para calificarla como ponzicoin


----------



## silverwindow (6 Dic 2017)

Que pasa con Monero, lleva una buena subita, hay noticias?


----------



## juli (6 Dic 2017)

wardenclyffe dijo:


> monero esta noche.. casi tocó los 300 dolares, si se mantiene y no cae, es la monera mas rentable de minar sin entrar en asics ahora mismo.
> 
> yo los llevaba minando 2 meses mas o menos y vendi anoche.
> 
> aconsejo pues.



Yo mino con trasto doméstico. Staking PIVX.




Gian Gastone dijo:


> Ayer estuve mirando por encima a Bitconnet, hay algo que se me escapa, pero eso es un Esquema Ponzi de dimensiones biblicas, la geste esta ahi hasta que pete o como va eso del 1 por ciento al dia.
> 
> Opiniones quiero.



Perfil Ponzi ? Honestamente : Qué proyecto no tiene ese perfil aquí ? La diferencia es que las estructuras piramidales marca de la casa en Shitland evolucionen a bienes y servicios DE VALOR...y no a humo. Pero peligro de que un proyecto se vea
cortada de cuajo su cotización ( el depósito de valor de sus himbersores ) ...casi cualquiera.




dvd99 dijo:


> Este post es un aviso a quien esté empezando con esto de las cryptos. A lo hora de escoger un exchange, huid de Bittrex.
> 
> Puedes meter todo el dinero que quieras, pero no puedes sacar nada. Necesitas una "verificación avanzada", que a mucha gente les da problemas, la básica no funciona, deshabilitan cuentas sin motivo y cambian las condiciones sin aviso y a mala fe
> 
> ...




A diferencia de otras ocasiones :, en ésto sí que conviene tener siempre dispuesta una puerta trasera ( El exchange descentralizado de PIVX, está casi ya ). 

Además del anonimato real mientras estás dentro. A los exhanges les ponen las pilas como y cuando quiera la castuza. Y TOCARÁ. Y cuando toque...circo incluso aunque estés fuera.

Ustedes, "fiarse y no corráis", que ésto se convierte en un "juego de la silla" en cero,coma. Ahí, todo dios a llorar y como pollos sin cabeza. ehhh


----------



## haruki murakami (6 Dic 2017)

A esta hora...me atrevo a decir que nos vamos de bajada....vamos a ver que pasa...pero todo pinta para que pronto sea momentos de compras.


----------



## danjian (6 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> Yo mino con trasto doméstico. Staking PIVX.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por curiosidad cuantos pivx tienes haciendo stak? Estuve mirando una calculadora y practicamente no hay diferencia entre tener un masternode y staking normal.

Ahora mismo solo tengo 10 PIVX y me estoy planteando comprar mas (90+), como lo ves para 2018?


----------



## carlosjulian (6 Dic 2017)

danjian dijo:


> Por curiosidad cuantos pivx tienes haciendo stak? Estuve mirando una calculadora y practicamente no hay diferencia entre tener un masternode y staking normal.
> 
> Ahora mismo solo tengo 10 PIVX y me estoy planteando comprar mas (90+), como lo ves para 2018?



Tengo la misma duda, PIVX se ve demasiado prometedor, pero no sé que tal se da con MONERO, porque es bueno en tecnología, pero nada como PoS, el trabajo a PoS lo hace superior "digo". ienso:


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (6 Dic 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Buenos Días:
> 
> Ya está todo listo.
> 
> ...



Pero entonces, ¿ya no vamos a ver ETH a 24000 dólares el 29 de enero, como dijiste en anteriores ocasiones? Te lo digo porque pasar de 24000 a 4000 es fallar en un -600%, vamos, es demostrar no tener ni puta idea de nada y joder a tope a quien haya hecho caso de tus consejos de inversión. Gracias por darme la razón una vez más, en cualquier caso.

PD. Aviso a navegantes: ningún caso a la bola de cristal de este pájaro.

---------- Post added 06-dic-2017 at 18:06 ----------




carlosjulian dijo:


> Tengo la misma duda, PIVX se ve demasiado prometedor, pero no sé que tal se da con MONERO, porque es bueno en tecnología, pero nada como PoS, el trabajo a PoS lo hace superior "digo". ienso:



Tengo un par de preguntas para los que saben de minería: 

1. ¿Qué pasará con los mineros cuando las monedas PoW pasen a PoS? Ethereum lo hará dentro de un plazo de tiempo relativamente pequeño, como un par de años a lo sumo (ni idea Monero o LTC). Tengo entendido que cuando entren en vigor bastará con tener una cierta cantidad de ellas en la blockchain y equipos mucho menos potentes.

2. Si se requiere mucha menos energía para minar, ¿creéis que afectará a su valor? ¿O dado su uso seguirán más o menos igual? Edito para añadir que realmente mi pregunta es: ¿hasta qué punto está ligado el valor de las criptos PoW a la energía necesaria para minarlas?


----------



## davitin (6 Dic 2017)

Hay alguna moneda que se pueda minar con un simple ordrnador o grafica y sea rentable hacerlo ahora mismo?


----------



## p_pin (6 Dic 2017)

wardenclyffe dijo:


> ¿y la tonteria esta de los gatos sobre la red ethereum que esta metiendole congestión?



Ahora mismo en cexio (exchange) ponen el siguiente mensaje

"ETH processing stopped due to high load on ETH network. Processing will resume when network load reduces"

Dejo captura:


----------



## Divad (6 Dic 2017)

pacojohnes dijo:


> No se si usted hizo la mili o ha estado en el ejército, pero le puedo decir que en ese ambiente es frecuente mandar a los chusqueros a hacer trabajos inútiles y luego deshacerlos. Por ejemplo, soldado, coja esos maderos de ahí y llévelos hasta allá. Una vez hecho esto, la siguiente tarea que te pueden asignar es cojer los maderos y volver a ponerlos en el primer lugar.
> Esto se hace por varias razones: demostrar quien manda, tener ocupada a la peña, y de alguna manera también contribuir a la producción, no capitalista, pero producción. Porque esos soldados cobrarán sus 1.100€ independientemente de los maderos que muevan o las carreras que se den alrededor del cuartel a las 5 am.
> 
> Mi pregunta, que he hecho en otro hilo y no me han ayudado:
> ...



Bienvenido a criptolandia!

David Lozano - Buenas a todos! Ya que me preguntáis... | Facebook

Cualquier duda comenta.


----------



## juli (6 Dic 2017)

carlosjulian dijo:


> Tengo la misma duda, PIVX se ve demasiado prometedor, pero no sé que tal se da con MONERO, porque es bueno en tecnología, pero nada como PoS, el trabajo a PoS lo hace superior "digo". ienso:



En principio, sí, lo haría superior. Michinato podría comentar algo sobre Monero y posibles planes de POS futuro ( que por cierto, pintarían un chollazo a los precios que está pillando, de cojones ).



danjian dijo:


> Por curiosidad cuantos pivx tienes haciendo stak? Estuve mirando una calculadora y practicamente no hay diferencia entre tener un masternode y staking normal.
> 
> Ahora mismo solo tengo 10 PIVX y me estoy planteando comprar mas (90+), como lo ves para 2018?



Prometedor PIVX ??? Bufff...hay mucho que hablar de PIVX, Yo , el primer adjetivo que le podría a esa blockchain sería COMUNITARIO...pero el segundo, ÁSPERO. Es un proyecto incómodo en muchos sentidos, el primero, su ortodoxia hacia optimización de prestaciones de su producto...pero siempre, desde un prisma de asequibilidad, participativo y plebeyo. A mí lo primero que me llama de PIVX y por lo que entré es su solidez a medio y largo plazo, es un proyecto que marcha AL ALZA y que te ahorra estar pendiente de una pantalla como un esclavo. Creo que esa moneda creará una comunidad pétrea y muy numerosa. Y dinámica. Y éso debería resultar en una tendencia positiva...pero desde luego, y metéroslo en la cabeza, sin el rendimiento inmediato y el tudemún entre ceja y ceja ( aunque hace nada Divad nos puso un ranking de revalorizaciones que PIVX lideraba multiplicando en un año las de ETH por 30 veces , por ejemplo...pero el dinero, en cierto modo, y sobre todo a nivel de debate, "se la pela"...es más, diría que es casi tabú en PIVX y desde luego, nada presentable a la hora de valorar rumbos del proyecto ). Por cierto, esto encaja bastante en mi plano personal, pues nunca me he preocupado por la pasta , pero siempre he ido bastante bien surtido . Lo que yo creo que ACARREA tener pasta es hacer bien la labor que toque, que es en lo que te tienes que centrar para que la pasta, ya ahí, llegue sola. Muchas veces , me parece que la obsesión por la pasta es un lastre para acertar en las decisiones que habrían de llevarte a ella. Y PIVX es así. Es próspera...porque funciona...pero la propsperidad es, en cierto modo, algo colateral...y ese plano puede crear bastantes urticarias respecto a la percepción media de enriquecimiento a mil por hora que reina en Shitland ( Aunque , insisto, las cifras de PIVX no son, ni mucho menos, precarias...sino todo lo contrario, pero en cierto modo, es casi un enriquecimiento "por casualidad" ). Esto puede llevar, por ejemplo, a que al team de PIVX se la pele tirarse 2 meses hundiendo la coin hasta el infierno mientras le meten 12 actualizaciones a piñón fijo...y el que no entienda lo que están haciendo, que se joda, como suena. Y como se te ocurra quejarte de que la cotización es una ruina, todavía te corren a improperios. Después, pasa la marejada y te explicas el porqué de llegar a una comunidad y que veas la desmedida confianza de los holders en el dev team mientras a los newbies que han llegado al calor de los llamados de marketing vendeburras , se les hace el culo cocacola y los dedos huéspedes( cuestión , como tantas otras cosas en PIVX, más que debatible, pero sin duda , evidente ).

Respecto al staking, yo tengo algunos más y algo que creo que mola bastante es que hay momentos ( en base a los términos de reparto , Mnodes existentes, etc ) que sale a cuenta stakear más que activar un Mnode...y de hecho, nunca la proporción se dispara a favor de las grandes cuentas desmedidamente. Por supuesto, el rendimiento es proporcional a lo que tengas, eso es evidente...y con 10 PIVX te puedes tirar tres meses para rascar algo...el caso es que éso es cuestión de acotarlo puntualmente - yo ignoro rendimientos en los términos que comentas - ...así que lo mejor seguramente es irte a discord y meterte en Staking a preguntar.

Lo que sí sé es que en lugar de aumentar rewards por Mnodes, lo que han hecho es que varios trabajos, como , creo, los relacionados con ZPIV , la extensión anónima del PIV, sean operados por los Mnodes...así no se crean currelas de primera y de segunda para idéntica labor...sino diferentes tareas. Por cierto...en nada, posiblemente en Enero, se empieza a stakear Zpiv , que es algo que había mellado bastante el rendimiento de stakers & MNodes ( hazte cargo que el automint - opcional - convierte como un par de millones de coins actualmente a ZPiv ...y éstas, obviamente, dejan de contar como "recompensables" , pues no hacen ese curro ).



Profesor Falken dijo:


> Tengo un par de preguntas para los que saben de minería:
> 
> 1. ¿Qué pasará con los mineros cuando las monedas PoW pasen a PoS? Ethereum lo hará dentro de un plazo de tiempo relativamente pequeño, como un par de años a lo sumo (ni idea Monero o LTC). Tengo entendido que cuando entren en vigor bastará con tener una cierta cantidad de ellas en la blockchain y equipos mucho menos potentes.
> 
> 2. Si se requiere mucha menos energía para minar, ¿creéis que afectará a su valor? ¿O dado su uso seguirán más o menos igual? Edito para añadir que realmente mi pregunta es: ¿hasta qué punto está ligado el valor de las criptos PoW a la energía necesaria para minarlas?



Bueno...yo ni idea de minería, pero algo sobre valor y POS podría decir.

Para empezar, no creo que mucha de la gente que stakea se plantee el gasto energético. Tienen el ordenata usando...y validan la blockchain a la vez. Supongo que tiene su gasto extra añadido...pero no lo veo un planteamiento en plan "balance industrial" que pueda hacer alguien que tenga equipos específicos dedicados...es más bien caminar a la par de la inflación que se crea en la moneda, mitigarla ( cuando se crea moneda, el float es mayor...así que rascar tu parte , no esta mal...lo que unido a una tendencia alcista, pues te pude dejar limpia la evolución de la moneda , independientemente de la inflación ).

Ahora bien, monedas que stakeen (POS) , más allá de ganar nuevas monedas, constribuyen a un proyect más sólido en el sentido de que el mantenimiento de la blockchain no recae en mano de grandes agrupaciones de mineros...ya vimos la que lió Jihan, en BTC por ejemplo. Y una moneda sólida también contribuye a mayor solidez en el precio, se supone que a más consensos en interés colectivo, etc sin que alguien llegue y te poga un proyecto patas arriba. Después, hay maneras de organzar las recompensas. Si miras la tabla que he puesto algunos posts atrás, las fees de PIVX son de chiste...con lo que PIVX usa la participación para tener un producto muy competitivo. De hecho, van a rebajar el staking a la mitad por éso mismo. Pero cada proyecto lo orientará en uno u otro modo : Dash, por ejemplo, ha conseguido con sus rewards unna bomba comercial, que son sus masternodes...una de las joyas más codiciadas en Shitland y que sin duda le ha llevado en volandas al top, a disponer de presupuestos jugosos para desarrollo & marketing, etc . En mi opinión, stakear ETH en un futuro podría ser un filón de cojones, realmente, algo tan pijorro - perfil que a ETH le va muy bien - como uh robot en casa validando la blockchain y produciendo pasta ( cabe cosa más "in" que mostrar a las visitas , Borjamari ? )...y recordemos que el staking es proprocional...y , en monedas que chuten y disparen su precio, los retornos se vuelven jugosísimos.

Al final, en el fondo está también lo de fidelizar comunidad...ampliar redes clientelares ( ésa es una de las grandes razones "comerciales" que yole veo a PIVX )...y finalmente, comprometer gente a medio y largo plazo en el proyecto...cosa que entrado 2018 va a ser más importante que pumpear ( pues 10 minutos de gloria los tiene cualquier truño...pero presupuestos, proyecto, equipo, etc, no ) , así que yo veo más importante el año próximo y ya en fase de definición del sector no quie llegue más alto, sino quien NO HAYA COJONES DE TUMBAR. Y el POS es un elemento fidelizador, aglutinador ...con muchísimo gancho.


----------



## Kukulkam (6 Dic 2017)

Juli como chanas, yes un fenomenu el guaje

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juli (6 Dic 2017)

Kukulkam dijo:


> Juli como chanas, yes un fenomenu el guaje
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk



náááá...circunloquios...que mi psiqui sale por un pico y en el barrio ya no me habla ni diox.


----------



## Kukulkam (6 Dic 2017)

Jracias a todos vosotros especialmente a Juli Claudius y Divad, el mejor hilo de burbuja, llevando al popla a alcanzar cotas de revalorización x4 x6... en tres meses..

Safex, del que hablé aquí hace tiempo, parece que despega, sacan la blockchain Alpha en q1 2018 y me esta haciendo ganar pasta.

Substratum, en la que entré a Ico, lleva un x5.

Los WTC parece que desinchan porque hoy era el dia limite para montar los masternodos con 5000 unidades.

En cuanto a DASH , muchas ganas de coger unas chapitas , pero el precio me tira pa atrás.
Voy a intentarlo con ethereum, esta está más a mano, y pinta mayor revalorización en 18

Saludos criptofrends

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## germantsi (6 Dic 2017)

Totalmente de acuerdo con Juli.

Mi mayor parte de la inversion la tengo en Pivx y la mantengo a muerte, por esa gran confianza que me da el Dex Exchange y todos los proyectos que estan llevando a cabo.

Enviado desde mi LG-K420 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## besto (6 Dic 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Dash al final de año acabará por encima de los $1000
> Twitter
> 
> ---------- Post added 06-dic-2017 at 01:41 ----------
> ...



QASH la puedes comprar tb en bitfinex


----------



## juli (6 Dic 2017)

germantsi dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo con Juli.
> 
> Mi mayor parte de la inversion la tengo en Pivx y la mantengo a muerte, por esa gran confianza que me da el Dex Exchange y todos los proyectos que estan llevando a cabo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi LG-K420 mediante Tapatalk



Yo quiero ver cómo queda el sistema de gobernanza , de votación y los flujos de comunicación, 

Pues a mí no me importarían menos proyectos, todo más pausado y consolidar todo lo hecho e ir creciendo desde ahí con un sistema de gobernanza adecuado y el de votación, perfectamente acotado y transmitido ( la comunicación deja muchísimo que desear ). Hay varias cosas que entiendo que se cambiarían desde abajo. Pero bueno...éso no es cuestión de este foro. Un saludo.


----------



## haruki murakami (7 Dic 2017)

Bitcoin mas vivo que nunca...ningun zombie!...no soy bitconero...pero a mi me gusta que crezca bitcoin...la gente entrar al criptomundo por bitcoin...y luego se va a las alts... yo lo que veo es ma gente entrando gracias a esto...aparte...parece que manana saldre de compras!


----------



## danjian (7 Dic 2017)

Las rebajas de navidad han llegado pronto ... ojala tuviera mas btc para comprar ahora


----------



## juli (7 Dic 2017)

Waves como dios. 

Si entra en dos dígitos, a ver en qué se mete. 

Que carajada lo de la web wallet, éso sí. 

_______________________________________

Alguna experiencia con flyp.me y/o Changelly, please ?


----------



## besto (7 Dic 2017)

2700 qash a la buchaca. En los proximos días parece que saldrá en binance y algún otro exchange. A ver si rompe el triangulo al alza y se va por encima de los 2$ en un día


----------



## EDV (7 Dic 2017)

Waves va como un tiro, no me sorprendería que replicara las subidas de ETH de inicios de año de 2017. No para ponerse a su nivel pero para rondar los 50-60 dólares...

Bitcoin da miedo, a saber en qué cantidad acaba el año.


----------



## juli (7 Dic 2017)

Qué os parece el Electron cash de btc Cash ?

Cuál es la mejor wallet para BTC Cash ?

Gracias.


----------



## germantsi (7 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> Yo quiero ver cómo queda el sistema de gobernanza , de votación y los flujos de comunicación,
> 
> Pues a mí no me importarían menos proyectos, todo más pausado y consolidar todo lo hecho e ir creciendo desde ahí con un sistema de gobernanza adecuado y el de votación, perfectamente acotado y transmitido ( la comunicación deja muchísimo que desear ). Hay varias cosas que entiendo que se cambiarían desde abajo. Pero bueno...éso no es cuestión de este foro. Un saludo.



Menos proyectos para que? Para que monedas que no aportan nada como Dogecoin esten por encima de Pivx igualmente?

Que sigan desarrollando Pivx a muerte, que cuando llegue el momento de adopcion masiva de las criptos veremos realmente en los precios cuales son humos y cuales no.

Estoy un poco cabreado por apostar por buenas monedas, y ver como otras como por ejemplo IOTA que tiene un buen whitepaper si... Pero bugs y wallet no funcional... Suben como la espuma en 1 semana...

Enviado desde mi LG-K420 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juli (7 Dic 2017)

germantsi dijo:


> Menos proyectos para que? Para que monedas que no aportan nada como Dogecoin esten por encima de Pivx igualmente?
> 
> Que sigan desarrollando Pivx a muerte, que cuando llegue el momento de adopcion masiva de las criptos veremos realmente en los precios cuales son humos y cuales no.
> 
> ...



Para consolidar lo hecho , sacudirse cierta aura de chapuza y vendemotos ( comunicación excesivamente triunfalista - y en mi opinión, innecesaria , pues con exponer bien lo que hay, ya podría posicionarse en el sector de coins anónimas - ) y muy importante , transmitir una docena de conceptos básicos que deben estar en mente de TODA la comunidad ( que pronto empezará a votar ) con total claridad , precisión y SENCILLEZ ( ENtras e discord y hay chopocientos hilos...y en el foro, una amalgama de temas revueltos que acojona a cualquier newbie, cuando es la nueva gente que llega la que debe integrarse y enredar - hay un par de comunidades potentes y dinámicas que puede dar mucho juego...por ejemplo, el hilo de español habría que menearlo más , aunque ya empieza a palpitar algo - ) . Sólo con éso , habría una moneda sólida, atractiva ...y una comunidad mucho más participativa.

Y tras éso, pie firme...y toda la caña de mundo...que sólo hablo de hacer un "kit-kat" , no de irse de vacaciones. 

En fin...ya nos veremos por allí y comentamos algo en el hilo de español, si te parece ( aquí las idiosincrasias de PIVX las veo un poco off topic y chapa , creo que la onda , no te ofendas, please, debería ser más exponer nuevas aportaciones ya cerradas y cosas así - ).


----------



## Divad (7 Dic 2017)

besto dijo:


> QASH la puedes comprar tb en bitfinex



Lo vuelvo a citar
Bitfinex y Tether refutan las acusaciones de manipulación - Dowbit

Prefiero no pillarme los dedos 

Cuando intervengan las ballenas del fiduciario y se coordinen con las que están en criptolandia... veremos dos posibles escenarios:

1) Suben Bitcoin hasta los 20k o 50k y tras crear un efecto llamada las gacelas entran por temor a quedarse fuera del juego... Una vez tengan X cantidad de gacelas pilladas le pasan la guillotina al Bitcoin poniéndose en corto y pasándose a otras cryptos.
2) Da igual donde metas el dinero, TODO ES UNA FIESSSSTAAAA! NO HACEN MÁS QUE REGALARLO!!! :XX:

Siendo el amo del juego con tus amigos, controlas las ballenas y te estás instalando en ETH y tus amigos en otras cryptos... 

Qué harías para no llamar la atención? Cómo los desplumarías para que no existan tantos ricos sin perjudicar a los tuyos?


----------



## jorgitonew (7 Dic 2017)

los que seguís pivx... comí es posible que pase en un día de 46 mil satos a 33 mil contando todo lo que habéis contado de pivx??


----------



## davitin (7 Dic 2017)

besto dijo:


> 2700 qash a la buchaca. En los proximos días parece que saldrá en binance y algún otro exchange. A ver si rompe el triangulo al alza y se va por encima de los 2$ en un día



He visto esa altcoin en bitfinex, ...de que va? Es otro banco?


----------



## michinato (7 Dic 2017)

jorgitonew dijo:


> los que seguís pivx... comí es posible que pase en un día de 46 mil satos a 33 mil contando todo lo que habéis contado de pivx??



No es PIVX en concreto, es que Bitcoin ahora mismo está haciendo una masacre en el 90% de las altcoins.


----------



## Cayo Marcio (7 Dic 2017)

Me quito de Kraken, toda la mañana intentando comprar, mover fondos etc y 1 hora para cada cosa cuando debería ser 1 click, esa plataforma está totalmente caída. Bitfinex o Binance en cambio me van como un tiro.


----------



## tastas (7 Dic 2017)

@whalepanda


----------



## michinato (7 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> En principio, sí, lo haría superior. Michinato podría comentar algo sobre Monero y posibles planes de POS futuro ( que por cierto, pintarían un chollazo a los precios que está pillando, de cojones ).




En Monero no hay planes de PoS. 

El equipo de desarrolladores es totalmente pro PoW y no va a cambiar de filosofía. La moneda seguirá minándose con CPUs y GPUs (sin ASICs). 


En cualquier caso, ya lo comenté en anteriores ocasiones, mi opinión es que el PoS ahora mismo está en pañales y si no están aflorando problemas de seguridad en la mayor parte de las criptos con PoS es porque a los hackers no les interesan demasiado.

Puedo confirmar que en algunas de estas monedas la red no se puede considerar ni descentralizada, ni distribuida, ni neutral ni a prueba de fallos. 

A la mínima dejan de ser un PoS y acaban siendo un Po<N> donde <N> es el nodo del developer al que hay que seguir cuando hay problemas (ya me dirás tu la confianza que produce eso).



Yo confío en que Vitalik y Vlad acaben sacando un PoS (Casper) que sí funcione de forma descentralizada y sea seguro, pero no es algo trivial. Está requiriendo tiempo, trabajo y aun quedan muchas pruebas por delante.

Y ojo, quizás no se llegue a lograr nunca, también hay que considerar esa posibilidad.


Lo que si se ha visto que funciona ahora mismo es el PoW (también vuelvo a matizar, se ha visto que funciona "por el momento", nada asegura que seguirá valiendo permanentemente, habrá que ver los límites del crecimiento energético).


----------



## paketazo (7 Dic 2017)

A quién tenga o siga DASH:

4756 nodos maestros, en un mes han aumentado 56 aprox...nuevo ATH

432.000 wallets, hace menos de un mes eran 400.000

Tasa de Hash 1.977 Phash/s +8.8% hace un mes se anunciaba a bombo y platillo superar 1 Phash y hoy se ha doblado.

No os fijeis en el precio de vuestras coins demasiado si veis que hay tras ellas manos fuertes o recursos suficientes para mantenerlas firmemente a largo plazo.

Por cierto sé que algunos manteneis wagerr...sigo holdeando a la espera del 15 de enero...creo que la dispararán antes como poco hasta 0,2$ 

Veremos como queda todo esto.

Mucha suerte y a seguir holdeando en lo que creamos.


----------



## juli (7 Dic 2017)

jorgitonew dijo:


> los que seguís pivx... comí es posible que pase en un día de 46 mil satos a 33 mil contando todo lo que habéis contado de pivx??



Yo creo que el paso a Zpiv fue chapucero. Ha estado practicamente un mes hasta una wallet masticable . Eso jodió a muchos holders ( la comunicación fue un truño, ya posteé un par de tochacos sobre ello) así como sus posibilidades de adopción como moneda anónima. Que se adopte o no, es lo que se está dirimiendo.

*
@Michinato *En tu opinión, el POS de PIVX es, sencillamente, inviable ? ( éso deduzco yo de tu post anterior ).


----------



## rujtt (7 Dic 2017)

¿Que opinais de Einsteinium?
¿Que tal para largo plazo?


----------



## jorgitonew (7 Dic 2017)

michinato dijo:


> En Monero no hay planes de PoS.
> 
> El equipo de desarrolladores es totalmente pro PoW y no va a cambiar de filosofía. La moneda seguirá minándose con CPUs y GPUs (sin ASICs).
> 
> ...



no estoy de acuerdo... en las monedas pos hay suficiente dinero metido (más de mil millones) para que un hacker las ataque, se quede con el dinero y tenga su vida resuelta como multimillonario

el pos funciona bien y está más que probado.... el claro ejemplo es nxt que fue la primera moneda pos pura y lleva 4 años sin problemas

---------- Post added 07-dic-2017 at 11:11 ----------




juli dijo:


> Yo creo que el paso a Zpiv fue chapucero. Ha estado practicamente un mes hasta una wallet masticable . Eso jodió a muchos holders ( la comunicación fue un truño, ya posteé un par de tochacos sobre ello) así como sus posibilidades de adopción como moneda anónima. Que se adopte o no, es lo que se está dirimiendo.
> 
> *
> @Michinato *En tu opinión, el POS de PIVX es, sencillamente, inviable ? ( éso deduzco yo de tu post anterior ).



a ver... como va la tasa de adopcion?? me refiero a número de carteras y de masternodos??

seguiriais comprando pivx los que la seguis??


----------



## juli (7 Dic 2017)

jorgitonew dijo:


> no estoy de acuerdo... en las monedas pos hay suficiente dinero metido (más de mil millones) para que un hacker las ataque, se quede con el dinero y tenga su vida resuelta como multimillonario
> 
> el pos funciona bien y está más que probado.... el claro ejemplo es nxt que fue la primera moneda pos pura y lleva 4 años sin problemas
> 
> ...



La adopción ya te he dicho yo cómo va. A mí recomendaciones exproceso me habrás podido leer UNA y reo que PRUDENTE : Pllar 10 coins y chequear una coin anónima con rewards...que creo que de atractivo tiene mucho...y de temerario, 50 pavos.

Yo devolví a sus coins originales TODO lo que tomé por debajo de 2,50, la mayoría a la mitad , se lo expliqué en un post al Clapham , o no recuerdas el barullo que le monté cuando iba de "early adopter " rompiendo brecha y acababa diciendo al personal que PIVX a 2 y medio era "comprar barato" : PIllas 2 Mnodes, vendes uno en el doble...y tienes uno por la jeta. Otra cosa es que el personal crea que le monto a un fulano un pollo del quince porque me ha dáo un siroco...yo lo hice porque lo que decía era FALSO con conocimiento de causa y peligroso para un profano, cosa que me revienta los huevos.

Pero vamos, que si el POS no es viable, ni free ride ni hostias, no las voy a regalar ( De hecho, PIVX es una entre la media docena en que voy firme , su planteamiento me encanta, especialmente ...pero si funciona, nos ha jodido ! ) .

Sin embargo...si el POS es viable como dices tú , y el sistema sólido...sin duda, compraría más, Y FUERTE, pues en su nicho estaría absolutamente infravalorada. Éso sí, no diría a nadie de comprar más, pues creo que ya tendrían argumentos para decidir en base a sus 50 pavos.

A mí lo que me interesa es SABER si el sistema es sólido...la adopción puntual , mientras ello sea así, me la pela. Cuando compré un buen lote de LTCa 4 pavos - gracias paketazo- también era el truño del siglo...o de NEO con una mascotita de una hormiga en plan dibujoj animado, por no hablar del robotito chusco de Digibyte, que no veas los pumpazos que pegó...y ya ves tú : Tú dices que el POS es sólido : Podrías decirme porqué lo consideras así ?

Gracias.


----------



## michinato (7 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> *@Michinato *En tu opinión, el POS de PIVX es, sencillamente, inviable ? ( éso deduzco yo de tu post anterior ).



Mi opinión es que ahora mismo no es sólido. 

¿Cuantas veces nos hemos forkeado en los últimos meses? ¿Cuantas veces hemos tenido que parar los nodos para bajarnos otra cadena de bloques y reengancharnos a la "legítima"? ¿Porque en caso de problemas la solución era seguir al nodo de presstab?


Para no llevar a equívocos:

¿Falla más que una escopeta de feria? Mi opinión es que sí.

¿Significa que por ese motivo es una mierda sin valor? No. Yo creo que el "expertise" que está cogiendo el equipo de PIVX tiene muchísimo valor. Estas hostias, si no te matan, te hacen más fuerte.


Yo confío que en un futuro sí se logren sacar soluciones robustas de PoS. 

Quien más está dedicando a investigar, proponer y desarrollar este tipo de soluciones es el equipo de Ethereum, por eso los menciono a ellos, pero sea quien sea, si alguien saca un PoS sólido, el código será abierto, y que otras criptomonedas se adapten para utilizarlo será cuestión de poco tiempo.

Ahí, un proyecto que esté bien posicionado en el mercado, que tenga una filosofía claramente PoS, y con un equipo de desarrolladores curtidos y experimentados podría aprovechar la oportunidad.


¿Sucederá lo anterior que he comentado? Yo espero que sí, por eso tengo ETH y un poco de PIVX, pero certeza absoluta no hay.







danjian dijo:


> Por curiosidad cuantos pivx tienes haciendo stak? Estuve mirando una calculadora y practicamente no hay diferencia entre tener un masternode y staking normal.
> 
> Ahora mismo solo tengo 10 PIVX y me estoy planteando comprar mas (90+), como lo ves para 2018?




Aquí puedes ver las rentabilidades de hacer staking en función del número de PIVX:

http://pivx.cryptonode.co/


(Yo diría que con menos de 500-1000 PIVX no merece la pena, pero cada uno que haga sus cálculos).


----------



## silverwindow (7 Dic 2017)

rujtt dijo:


> ¿Que opinais de Einsteinium?
> ¿Que tal para largo plazo?




Pued parece que gusta,pq estan metiendo pasta.
Tien buena pinta.


----------



## michinato (7 Dic 2017)

jorgitonew dijo:


> no estoy de acuerdo... en las monedas pos hay suficiente dinero metido (más de mil millones) para que un hacker las ataque, se quede con el dinero y tenga su vida resuelta como multimillonario
> 
> el pos funciona bien y está más que probado.... el claro ejemplo es nxt que fue la primera moneda pos pura y lleva 4 años sin problemas




Por favor, leed los posts de *@Mojón* en el hilo de Bitcoin acerca de NXT.

De hecho para que lo tengáis más fácil os pego la conversación ordenada, que se puede aprender muchísimo:




> -----
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


----------



## p_pin (7 Dic 2017)

michinato dijo:


> Mi opinión es que ahora mismo no es sólido.
> 
> ¿Cuantas veces nos hemos forkeado en los últimos meses? ¿Cuantas veces hemos tenido que parar los nodos para bajarnos otra cadena de bloques y reengancharnos a la "legítima"? ¿Porque en caso de problemas la solución era seguir al nodo de presstab?
> 
> ...



Mi pequeña experiencia en pivx: 

Con menos de 1000 ya te digo que es tirar el dinero, 

Con unas 1.500, estuve 2 semanas haciendo stacking, en un pc encendido 24h... y no recibí nada, (por otra parte, ese periodo, unas 2 semanas, es el "standard" según su web para unas 1500 pivx, a partir de ahí una vez que te dieran la primera recompensa, las siguientes son mas habituales)... el caso es que como pivx pegó el subidón, y estaba un poco "frustrado" de ver como tras 2 semanas no recibir nada, las vendí todas a más de 5$


----------



## p_pin (7 Dic 2017)

Cambiando de tema

Parecen continuar los problemas de congestión de ETH, ayer puse mensaje de cexio... hoy de Bitstamp


----------



## juli (7 Dic 2017)

michinato dijo:


> Mi opinión es que ahora mismo no es sólido.
> 
> ¿Cuantas veces nos hemos forkeado en los últimos meses? ¿Cuantas veces hemos tenido que parar los nodos para bajarnos otra cadena de bloques y reengancharnos a la "legítima"? ¿Porque en caso de problemas la solución era seguir al nodo de presstab?
> 
> ...



Va, un saludo...gracias por tu interesante opinión y por cualquier otra , que espero sigas soltando, yo encantado.


----------



## jorgitonew (7 Dic 2017)

michinato dijo:


> Por favor, leed los posts de *@Mojón* en el hilo de Bitcoin acerca de NXT.
> 
> De hecho para que lo tengáis más fácil os pego la conversación ordenada, que se puede aprender muchísimo:



mojón con nxt es un caso aparte... es una persona que acerto con nxt y luego se volvió paranoico y vendió todo... podría ser una de las personas más millonarias jamás conocidas gracias a nxt

nxt lleva 4 años funcionando.... vale mucho dinero, hubiese sido ya atacado si tan fácil fuese atacarlo...

la realidad es que nxt sigue funcionando mejor que nunca desde hace 4 años, bnp lo está usando en sus transacciones, Accenture lo está usando, cbt nuggets lo está usando...

ahora dime, te crees algo de alguien que acerto lo que era nxt y se rayo de repente respecto a nxt impidiéndole ser multimillonario de verdad (lo que tiene en btc es poco comparado con lo que podría tener a día de hoy en nxt) o prefieres fiarte de todo el capital humano que hay detrás de bnp y accenture que ha testado y retestado la viabilidad de pos para usarlo en sus empresas??


----------



## germantsi (7 Dic 2017)

Muy buenos los post de Juli y Michinato.
Tomo nota.

Supongo que el PoW no es lo definitivo, iremos investigando hasta encontrar la moneda Eficaz y Eficiente.

Gracias por vuestra aportacion.

Enviado desde mi LG-K420 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## haruki murakami (7 Dic 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> A quién tenga o siga DASH:
> 
> 4756 nodos maestros, en un mes han aumentado 56 aprox...nuevo ATH
> 
> ...



----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Paketazo, Wagerr cuanta comunidad tiene, es grande?
Si quiero comprar wagger...tengo que comprar waves? lamentablemente estoy la mayor parte del tiempo en la oficina y no puedo descargar esa webwallet.... que tal va TIDEX? me tocaria comprar ahi para luego mandarlos a la wallet de waves...?


----------



## juli (7 Dic 2017)

Por favor...algo ya comentado anteriormente, a ver si alguien echa un cable :


el monedero de electroncash, de BTC Cash no acaba de "llenarme". 

Alguien me puede decir si es buena opción ? Podría, igualmene, decirme alguna mejor ? ( auqnue haya que tirar de blockchain completa ? 

Gracias.


----------



## michinato (7 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> [...]
> En qué falla ? A qué te refieres con éso ?
> [...]
> A mí, hoy por hoy Y POR MI EXPERIENCIA, PIVX me parece que funciona perfectamente , que stakea y anonimiza monedas. Otra cosa sería que cualquiera pueda robármelas, como puede deducirse de afirmar que no peta ( ignoro hasta dónde ) porque los hackers no le prestan atención. Si éso es así...yo me largo en cero,coma. ( pero si no lo es, la opcón, A DÍA DE HOY, me parece no buena, sino cojonuda ).
> ...





Si tu miedo es que unos hackers nos roben los PIVX por fallos en la programación, ya te digo que eso no creo que vaya a suceder. 


Cuando decía que el PoS de PIVX *"ahora mismo no es sólido"* a lo que me refería es que solo está funcionando gracias a sacrificios enormes en cuanto a la descentralización y la neutralidad. 

En PIVX no todos los nodos son iguales, el bueno es el de presstab, quien le siga está en la cadena buena, quien no le siga está en la mala. Cuenta que tu coin funciona así en cualquier foro de criptomonedas y serás el hazmerreir. 




Volviendo a lo de que te roben, por ejemplo, no se si fuisteis conscientes, pero hace poco sucedió algo parecido a un hackeo a PIVX. 

Una cagada en la librería de zerocoin que PIVX usaba permitía que alguien se inventara zPIVX de la nada. Los hackers podían crear todos los zPIVX que les diera la gana. 

La solución del equipo fue corregir el código para evitar esa vulnerabilidad y retroceder la blockchain a unos cuantos bloques antes de que los "hackers" se inventaran las monedas.

Todos a descargarnos la blockchain hasta el bloque indicado y a volver a seguir al grupo de nodos que estaban sincronizados con la cadena "elegida" (que era la de presstab). Como patitos detrás de la mamá pato.


Con esto se evitó el desastre, este fue un caso excepcional y quizás se entienda, pero es que en PIVX lo de seguir a mamá pato ha sido tónica general tras innumerables cambios de código y forks accidentales. 



Una blockchain seria es descentralizada y tiene un protocolo que funciona como un engranaje, sin ningún tipo de fisuras y sin depender de nadie en concreto. PIVX ahora mismo no es así.



Y dejo ya el tema de PIVX, que al final le dedico bastante tiempo y suceden cosas interesantes por muchos otros lados.


----------



## djun (7 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> Por favor...algo ya comentado anteriormente, a ver si alguien echa un cable :
> 
> 
> el monedero de electroncash, de BTC Cash no acaba de "llenarme".
> ...



No sé si es buena opción. Yo tenía algunas dudas porque había leído que el que la creó se mantiene en el anonimato y también parece ser que no es de código abierto. Yo utilizo el ledger nano s. Que creo que será mas fiable.


----------



## jorgitonew (7 Dic 2017)

michinato dijo:


> Si tu miedo es que unos hackers nos roben los PIVX por fallos en la programación, ya te digo que eso no creo que vaya a suceder.
> 
> 
> Cuando decía que el PoS de PIVX *"ahora mismo no es sólido"* a lo que me refería es que solo está funcionando gracias a sacrificios enormes en cuanto a la descentralización y la neutralidad.
> ...



Quien se crea que en la vida no se producen errores y estos de corrijan y todo deba de ser aciertos a la primera de cambio corre el riesgo de desaprovechar oportunidades como es el caso de mojon.

windows está lleno de errores pero ahí le tienes... líder durante años

imaginaos el equivalente de mojon que se deshizo de todas las acciones de Microsoft en el primer fallo de Windows


----------



## juli (7 Dic 2017)

michinato dijo:


> Si tu miedo es que unos hackers nos roben los PIVX por fallos en la programación, ya te digo que eso no creo que vaya a suceder.
> 
> 
> Cuando decía que el PoS de PIVX *"ahora mismo no es sólido"* a lo que me refería es que solo está funcionando gracias a sacrificios enormes en cuanto a la descentralización y la neutralidad.
> ...



Sí...el miedo me lo planteaba a esos mínimos...los de ver mis coins hackeadas. Si hay una percepción razonable de que éso no está en juego...no está mal para seguir ( en principio ).

Lo del símil de seguir a mamá pato me parece de lo más acertado y gráfico. Y aclararlo, de ley, cuando hay otros proyectos que se curran mejor la descentralización según se desprende de tu criterio, cosa que a mí, me vale . Éso sí, como concesión para una "travesía del desierto" , me parece aceptable...así que compro vocal y pago peaje, no problemo...pues estoy absolutamente seguro de que esos "atacáos" del dev team de PIVX le estarán metiendo mano por todos lados y además, en esa línea iba mi apunte a germantsi sobre "cosolidar" lo ya hecho sinlanzarse a nuevas gaitas ( y gracias por la info , clarísima y puntual ).

El hackeo ya lo conocía.De hechoi, bloquearon en los exchanges todas las carteras vinculadas a zerocoin varios días. Fue, tras conseguir engarzar una wallet digna, la hostia que te viene por aquello de que nunca vienen solas ( de hecho, fue lo que enguarró y desbordó todo, pues ahí aún no había la saturación con que se llegó a la wallet operativa actual ) : El zerocoin original que PIVX adoptó para su Zpiv tenía un bug...y se cerró, pero éso fue simple y llanamente, mala suerte, no un error de programación de PIVX...al contrario, PIVX lo arregló. De hecho en la tabla que facilité , el sistema de Privacidad no viene como zerocoin ( como sí viene en el caso de Zcoin ), sino como CUSTOM Zerocoin ( o sea, Zerocoin retocado a medida de PIVX ).

Dadas estas premisas , más las de cosecha propia , la hoja de ruta y el precio...me ratifico en que PIVX me parece una muy buena posición . Y como para que cualquiera salsee en ella con 10 coins, por supuesto. ( Si recuerdas, tus dudas previas al Zpiv , iban en la línea de a usabilidad de su interface, cosa que me parece resuelta ( y reconocible y destacable, que posiblemente e igual que en lo chungo, también toca ) a nivel de que una abuela pueda anonimizar un pago con 2 putos clicks...tal como suena...y éso me parece muy positivo y un proceso de lo más curioso por el que recomiendo pasar a cualquiera - tú estás acostumbrado a salsear con Monero...pero la infinita mayoría de foreros no ha anonimizado ni un fucking euro...y con PIVX pueden hacerlo fácil y barato -).

De hecho, si en otro momento te va bien , agaredecería tu impresón , pese a lo cuestionable de su descentalización, de la usabilidad del Zpiv y su rol como moneda anónima . Sinceramente, a mí me parece un juguetito de lo más goloso...y con el pseudoexchange en ciernes, una solución para pagos inconfensables de lo más asequible - por barata, rápida y manejable-. Tanto lo veo así, que con Monero a casi 300 pavos y Zcoin a casi 50 , veo a los nenes de mamá pato un contexto cojonudo donde crecer.


Un saludo y muchas gracias.


----------



## Claudius (7 Dic 2017)

michinato dijo:


> En cualquier caso, ya lo comenté en anteriores ocasiones, mi opinión es que el PoS ahora mismo está en pañales y si no están aflorando problemas de seguridad en la mayor parte de las criptos con PoS es porque a los hackers no les interesan demasiado.
> 
> Puedo confirmar que en algunas de estas monedas la red no se puede considerar ni descentralizada, ni distribuida, ni neutral ni a prueba de fallos.
> 
> ...



Yo el futuro le veo en 2 capas PoW (hardware) más otra historia (software) llámalo PoS, PoI, etc.. para reducir la % de un ataque del 51%
Es sabido que en btc, es factible entre los chinos lo podría realizar.
Y en PoS como ha dicho varias veces mojón lo mismo.
La solución es como las 'sidechain' otra capa.

Por que obviamente los recursos energético del planeta son limitados.

---------- Post added 07-dic-2017 at 16:41 ----------




tastas dijo:


> @whalepanda



Para que se lo pongas al whalepanda..  :bla:

Depende todo, depende..., de según como se mire todoooooooo dependeeeeeeee. (Jarabe de Palo).


----------



## Sr.Mojón (7 Dic 2017)

michinato dijo:


> Si tu miedo es que unos hackers nos roben los PIVX por fallos en la programación, ya te digo que eso no creo que vaya a suceder.
> 
> 
> Cuando decía que el PoS de PIVX *"ahora mismo no es sólido"* a lo que me refería es que solo está funcionando gracias a sacrificios enormes en cuanto a la descentralización y la neutralidad.
> ...



Jajajajajajajajaja.

Rápido, metedle un par de latigazos a éste, que está empezando a pensar por sí mismo y, a lo mejor, os despierta al resto.


----------



## bandro (7 Dic 2017)

hace algunos mensajes habéis comentado que bittrex no es seguro...podéis argumentar un poco esta afirmación. ¿cómo es eso de cierre de cuentas?

Yo desde mi corta experiencia es de lo que mejor funciona, al menos en cuanto a operativa...Kraken que fue mi punto de entrada en las cryptos, va como el culo, y he sacado casi todo lo que tenía allí.

¿cual recomendariáis? bitfinex tb lo tengo y he leido cosas bastantes malas, pero como es de los pocos que tiene IOTA...


----------



## paketazo (7 Dic 2017)

bandro dijo:


> hace algunos mensajes habéis comentado que bittrex no es seguro...podéis argumentar un poco esta afirmación. ¿cómo es eso de cierre de cuentas?
> 
> Yo desde mi corta experiencia es de lo que mejor funciona, al menos en cuanto a operativa...Kraken que fue mi punto de entrada en las cryptos, va como el culo, y he sacado casi todo lo que tenía allí.
> 
> ¿cual recomendariáis? bitfinex tb lo tengo y he leido cosas bastantes malas, pero como es de los pocos que tiene IOTA...



Nunca he tenido problemas con Bittrex, pero parece demostrado que ha congelado cuentas en tier 1, lo que nos lleva a entender que quiere datos e informes personales de sus clientes para lavarse las manos en caso de problemas con el "gran hermano".

Tampoco he tenido problemas con poloniex, y si los he tenido con kraken...tampoco he usado muchos más, pues soy de la idea de no andar "arriesgando" tokens en lugares dependientes de terceros.

Tengo lo que tengo y salvo algún caso muy concreto, no creo que mueva ya ni el 5% de lo que tengo a un exchanger, y creo que eso en un futuro será lo que haga la mayoría de los holders de coins.

Se usará el exchanger para pasar fiat a token, siempre que no exista otras opciones de adquirir, y finalmente ese token, o se usará/gastará, o vuelva al exchanger para convertirse en fiat en el peor de los casos.

Como ejemplo tenemos a los early de BTC, compraron o minaron en su día, y ahora si van a alos exchangers es a dejar gotitas minúsculas de su apuesta/inversión, pues meter sus tokens en esos lugares les daría más problemas que ventajas, a parte de muy mal sueño.

Un saludo

dejo esto para reflexionar:

Global Charts | CoinMarketCap

ojo si pudiera perforar el 70%, pues sería que iría a buscar el 80% de nuevo a medio plazo.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (7 Dic 2017)

jorgitonew dijo:


> mojón con nxt es un caso aparte... es una persona que acerto con nxt y luego se volvió paranoico y vendió todo... podría ser una de las personas más millonarias jamás conocidas gracias a nxt



Es sencillo lo que me pasó. Se le llama reconocer los errores y aplicar la lógica, nada más.

Llegué al mismo exacto punto de lucidez al que acaba de llegar vuestro amigo Michinato y actué en consecuencia.

Si yo estuviera aquí única y exclusivamente por el dinero, pues habría salido o me habría quedado e intentado comerle la oreja a la pléyade de novatos que venía detrás de mi para pumpear el precio.

Pero como estoy aquí por principios, pues reconocí mi error, expliqué por qué el Rey está desnudo y adiós muy buenas.

El PoS es un fraude. Es inseguro y requiere de centralización para poder funcionar.

Reconoced vuestro error, aceptad que este mundillo está plagado de gente sin escrúpulos y que es capaz de construir una entelequia matemática atractiva pero, en el fondo, vacía de contenido, y actuad en consecuencia.

¿Por qué, si no, pensábais que peercoin, que lleva aquí la tira de tiempo, iba a requerir del establecimiento periódico de checkpoints centralizados? ¿Por amor al arte?


----------



## jorgitonew (7 Dic 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Es sencillo lo que me pasó. Se le llama reconocer los errores y aplicar la lógica, nada más.
> 
> Llegué al mismo exacto punto de lucidez al que acaba de llegar vuestro amigo Michinato y actué en consecuencia.
> 
> ...



yo es que estoy aquí por dinero y hacer negocio... para principios filosóficos ya está la universidad

lo más normal del mundo es equivocarse, aprender del error y seguir mejorando como ha hecho el equipo de nxt y eso es al fin y al cabo lo que ha dado recompensas a sus tenedores..y en pivx pasará tres cuartos de lo mismo y en las demás cosas de la vida igual

el resto, darse por vencido por un ideal absurdo

---------- Post added 07-dic-2017 at 18:00 ----------




bandro dijo:


> hace algunos mensajes habéis comentado que bittrex no es seguro...podéis argumentar un poco esta afirmación. ¿cómo es eso de cierre de cuentas?
> 
> Yo desde mi corta experiencia es de lo que mejor funciona, al menos en cuanto a operativa...Kraken que fue mi punto de entrada en las cryptos, va como el culo, y he sacado casi todo lo que tenía allí.
> 
> ¿cual recomendariáis? bitfinex tb lo tengo y he leido cosas bastantes malas, pero como es de los pocos que tiene IOTA...



yo no he tenido problemas con bittrex pero tienen de mi hasta mi adn a cambio 

de todas formas me da igual los datos que tengan de mi si me vale para mis intereses y no tendría ningún problema en colaborar con Hacienda para vivir tranquilo... lo aprendi del maestro alfonso capone


----------



## Divad (7 Dic 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Es sencillo lo que me pasó. Se le llama reconocer los errores y aplicar la lógica, nada más.
> 
> Llegué al mismo exacto punto de lucidez al que acaba de llegar vuestro amigo Michinato y actué en consecuencia.
> 
> ...



Te guardo para cuando tengas que reconocer los siguientes errores


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (7 Dic 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Si yo estuviera aquí única y exclusivamente por el dinero...



Estas aquí porque no puedes liquidar ni el 1% de tu himbersión.

Que te aprovechen tus Mortadelos!


----------



## jorgitonew (7 Dic 2017)

los frikis piensan en mundos ideales regidos por normas que no aplican en la vida real...

la gente de negocios se dedica a solucionar problemas que la gente normal tiene en su día a día y utiliza todos aquellos medios que tiene a su disposición para resolverlos, ya sea centralización, descentralizacion, check points, pow, pos o cualquier otra cosa que permite conseguir ese fin.La creatividad humana es infinita siempre que exista libertad para ejercerla.... las discusiones filosóficas las deja para el café con amigos o sus clases de universidad que toma como ocio


----------



## davitin (7 Dic 2017)

Bueno, esta ahi en los 3.50 mas o menos, pero oscila mucho, podria tener una bajada mas acusada, ojala que no, hay que ir asegurando posiciones.


----------



## jorgitonew (7 Dic 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Bueno, esta ahi en los 3.50 mas o menos, pero oscila mucho, podria tener una bajada mas acusada, ojala que no, hay que ir asegurando posiciones.



quien está ahí??


----------



## davitin (7 Dic 2017)

jorgitonew dijo:


> quien está ahí??



Joder, me he equivocado de hilo, queria postear eso en el de IOTA::


----------



## Claudius (7 Dic 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Joder, me he equivocado de hilo, queria postear eso en el de IOTA::



Qué IOTA estás, con tanto fomo de hacer fiat, ya no controlas.


----------



## silverwindow (7 Dic 2017)

A toro pasado todos megamillonarios,no mojon?
porcierto muyuyu se sabe algo? ya se compro la isla?


----------



## san_miguel (7 Dic 2017)

Ojo a Neo, que esta para entrar y...

Twitter


----------



## Drewcastle (7 Dic 2017)

san_miguel dijo:


> Ojo a Neo, que esta para entrar y...
> 
> Twitter



Que proyeccion tiene neo?he mirado en binance y no ha parado de bajar las ultimas semanas
Edit: frente a btc, frente a usd se mantiene mas o menos pero ha bajado


----------



## san_miguel (7 Dic 2017)

Drewcastle dijo:


> Que proyeccion tiene neo?he mirado en binance y no ha parado de bajar las ultimas semanas
> Edit: frente a btc, frente a usd se mantiene mas o menos pero ha bajado




Unos 54 usd entre finales y primeros de año.


----------



## djun (7 Dic 2017)

¿Qué opinais?

Previsiones para 2018


```
XRP		0.25		1		300,00*%
MIOTA		1.25		8.5		580,00*%
ADA		0.1		5		4900,00*%
NEO		30		100		233,00*%
LSK		7.5		50		614,00*%
OMG		7.5		50		567,00*%
ARK		3		30		900,00*%
PAY		2		20		900,00*%
CVC		0.3		3		900,00*%
SUB		0.3		10		3233,00*%
```
Fred Laufer
Twitter


Actualizado


```
XRP		0.23		1		334,78*%
MIOTA		3.69		8.5		130,35*%
ADA		0.11		5		4445,45*%
NEO		34.06		100		193,60*%
LSK		7.94		50		529,72*%
OMG		8.35		50		498,80*%
ARK		3.82		30		685,34*%
PAY		2.1		20		852,38*%
CVC		0.32		3		837,50*%
SUB		0.38		10		2531,58*%
```


----------



## Drewcastle (7 Dic 2017)

Juer, segun eso la prediccion para iota no es tan prometedora, en cambio ADA y SUB, desconocidas para mi hasta ahora son las que mas prometen.

Porque tan poca proyeccion para iota? He vistomotras que la situan a 8 a finales de este mismo año


----------



## haruki murakami (7 Dic 2017)

djun dijo:


> ¿Qué opinais?
> 
> Previsiones para 2018
> 
> ...



-------------###-----##----------

Segun como está bitcoin...creo que de Ripple se puede esperar un 10x...solo sería 80mil millones...nada comparado con Bitcoin...además se esperan buenas noticias..estan muy silenciosos.

Con NEO un x20....


----------



## jorgitonew (7 Dic 2017)

xrp lleva mucho tiempo estancada en 20-25 centímos... no es mala compra


----------



## djun (7 Dic 2017)

haruki murakami dijo:


> -------------###-----##----------
> 
> Segun como está bitcoin...creo que de Ripple se puede esperar un 10x...solo sería 80mil millones...nada comparado con Bitcoin...además se esperan buenas noticias..estan muy silenciosos.
> 
> Con NEO un x20....



El 100% de rentabildiasd es x2
El 200% es x3, y
el 300% es x4

Miota creo que llegará en unos meses a 20 facil. NEO también creo que subirá bastante. 

Lo que he dejado solo es una previsión loca como la que cualquiera puede hacer (no es mía). No creo que esté basado en nada. Pero cualquier resultado es posible.


----------



## lurker (7 Dic 2017)

alguien mas ha entrado en la ico de ins ecosystem? yo con unos decimales de ethereum que tenía por ahí....a ver que tal, pinta bien a largo plazo.


----------



## besto (7 Dic 2017)

Hola,
Llevo tiempo mirando distintas icos y tokens pero muchos me parecen proyectos muy parecidos y en general muy poco maduros.
¿Qué icos y altcoins conoceis que sean proyectos un poco diferentes?
Por ejemplo ins ecosystem que comentabais el otro día y que busca conectar productores y consumidores suena a proyecto un poco diferente.


----------



## davitin (7 Dic 2017)

djun dijo:


> ¿Qué opinais?
> 
> Previsiones para 2018
> 
> ...



Quien es ese tal Fred?


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (7 Dic 2017)

Qué hace a Cardano especial?


----------



## Bucanero (8 Dic 2017)

A mi me gustan Miota, Omisego y Lisk. Creo que lo harán bien. De Cardano creo que el otro día no hablaban muy bien de ella. Pero vamos que pienso que en general va a subir casi todo el próximo año. Aunque pienso que pronto empezará una criba de las que no hacen nada o eso presiento. Hay demasiadas y más pronto que tarde tenderán a desaparecer muchas. Bueno es una opinión de barra de bar. No hacerme mucho caso. Un saludo a todos.


----------



## davitin (8 Dic 2017)

Derroicion generalizada en criptoworld.

Bitcoin en modo sumidero.


----------



## salamandra20_borrado (8 Dic 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Derroicion generalizada en criptoworld.
> 
> Bitcoin en modo sumidero.



bitocin va bien eh.


----------



## PREDATOR (8 Dic 2017)

Hola buenas noches,
estoy pensando invertir en esta ICO:







INS Token Sale Platform

Alguien esta ya dentro para pillar el +3%.
Qué opinion teneis?
Un saludo, buenas noches y gracias.


----------



## Cayo Marcio (8 Dic 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Derroicion generalizada en criptoworld.
> 
> Bitcoin en modo sumidero.



Segun esto acabará el año en 27000, veremos si acierta o se queda corto...de momento pocas alts se mantienen..

BITCOIN PRICE PREDICTION FOR 2017, 2018, 2019, 2020 AND 2021 - Long Forecast


----------



## jorgitonew (8 Dic 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Derroicion generalizada en criptoworld.
> 
> Bitcoin en modo sumidero.



a sacar billetera y comprar alts toca... hay buenos precios...


----------



## rujtt (8 Dic 2017)

¿Que opinais de Iota para largo plazo?


----------



## djun (8 Dic 2017)

Cayo Marcio dijo:


> Segun esto acabará el año en 27000, veremos si acierta o se queda corto...de momento pocas alts se mantienen..
> 
> BITCOIN PRICE PREDICTION FOR 2017, 2018, 2019, 2020 AND 2021 - Long Forecast



Ahí dice que el Btc acabará el 2017 en $33442
Y el 2018 acabará en $101908
Ojalá acierten ¿pero en qué se basan esas predicciones?


----------



## davitin (8 Dic 2017)

salamandra20 dijo:


> bitocin va bien eh.



Me refiero a que es como un sumidero que se lo traga todo.


----------



## Merlin (8 Dic 2017)

Ripple acaba de hacer el escrow ese de los 55.000 millones de XRP, en el subreddit están eufóricos pero yo soy un poco pesimista, espero equivocarme. El precio sí que está subiendo, es verdad, pero creo que será un pump&dump de esos y que mañana volverá a bajar. En fin, veremos.


----------



## Merlin (8 Dic 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Vi un análisis técnico el otro día donde decía "con paciencia ripple doblará". Que llegaría a los 0,50. Lo dejo aquí, si no sucede nos reímos todos ::



Hombre, yo a largo plazo soy muy optimista con Ripple, mi pesismo es solo a corto plazo. Si no creyese que me voy a forrar ya hubiese vendido todos mis XRP y me dedicaría a otras criptos. Pero no, de momento sigo holdeando.


----------



## Drewcastle (8 Dic 2017)

Es el momento de meterle a Cardano?


----------



## Divad (8 Dic 2017)

Me han baneado del chat etherdelta :: Ya me daba asco y hoy les he dicho de todo por el chat. También les he dejado recados por twitter :

No les gusta que le den con las verdades en la boca... Llevo 3 días queriendo sacar las chapas y están empeñados en que usemos un GAS de subnormales para garantizar la entrada... cuando están entrando mierdas 







El flipado de turno me dice que no lo he ordenado bien... que lo tengo que ordenar por gasto de GAS y me lo linkea...






Les vuelvo a repetir estafadores y me banea :XX:

Hay veces que parece que va a entrar y se queda 35 minutos a la espera, después la cancelan... Tendrían que aceptar todas las TX y ponerlas a la cola... el filtro que tienen es de HDPS.


----------



## juli (8 Dic 2017)

Bueno...un mes sin cuenta de Bittrex...y hoy me la han devuelto con los fondos dentro. 

No me lo puedo creer. Pelotazo de Dash en una wallet inesperada...Recuperación de un password de Stellar que llevaba meses dado por perdido...y ahora , lo de Bittrex. Esto es muuuuuy raro. La suerte nunca ha sido lo mío. Raro,raro,raroooooo....

Una de 2...o algo jodido está a la vuelta de esquina...o esta semana tengo que comprar lotería, cosa que no he hecho en mi vida...




Buf-Buf-BUFFFFFFFF !!! :rolleye:


----------



## Divad (8 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> Bueno...un mes sin cuenta de Bittrex...y hoy me la han devuelto con los fondos dentro.
> 
> No me lo puedo creer. Pelotazo de Dash en una wallet inesperada...Recuperación de un password de Stellar que llevaba meses dado por perdido...y ahora , lo de Bittrex. Esto es muuuuuy raro. La suerte nunca ha sido lo mío. Raro,raro,raroooooo....
> 
> ...



Olé! Qué siga la buena racha con buenos pelotazos! 

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Parlakistan (8 Dic 2017)

Drewcastle dijo:


> Es el momento de meterle a Cardano?



Que yo sepa Cardano es una especie de Ethereum, no veo que destaque en nada nuevo. Su subida parece un pumpeo de libro, no me fiaría un pelo.


----------



## rujtt (8 Dic 2017)

¿Que opinais de Iota para largo plazo?


----------



## Parlakistan (8 Dic 2017)

rujtt dijo:


> ¿Que opinais de Iota para largo plazo?



Hay un hilo de iota más abajo si buscas información más detallada. No creo que te arrepientas a largo plazo.

Su asociación con grandes empresas (Microsoft, Samsung, VW, Bosh, Cisco, etc) para impulsar un mercado de datos del Internet de las cosas es muy prometedora. 

Stellar se ha asociado únicamente a IBM y no para de subir, de IOTA se esperan más noticias y salidas en más exchanges.

Para mi hay que tenerla en cartera si o si.


----------



## Claudius (8 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> Una de 2...o algo jodido está a la vuelta de esquina...*o esta semana tengo que comprar lotería, cosa que no he hecho en mi vida.*..
> 
> Buf-Buf-BUFFFFFFFF !!! :rolleye:



Pero si eres el que más juega a la 'lotería' de aquí.


----------



## djun (8 Dic 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Quien es ese tal Fred?



No tengo ni idea. Lo vi en twitter y lo puse aquí por si lo conoceis y/o para saber que pensais o que previsiones haceis los foreros.


----------



## juli (8 Dic 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Pero si eres el que más juega a la 'lotería' de aquí.



Por qué ?

Explícate.


----------



## djun (8 Dic 2017)

rujtt dijo:


> ¿Que opinais de Iota para largo plazo?



IOTA creo que es una buena opción a largo y a corto plazo. Tiene algunos acuerdos con empresas importantes y falta que se confirmen las posibilidades y el buen funcionamiento de la cripto y una nueva wallet.


----------



## paketazo (8 Dic 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Bajan 6000puntos desde máximos en GDAX, y en menos de 5 minutos rebotan 1000p.
> 
> En algún momento saldrá algo de polvillo del agujero negro.



O esto está demasiado verde todavía, y de ahí esta volatilidad "aceptable", o cualquiera que se juegue aquí las habas, terminará no necesitándolas por un infarto inminente.

Los holder que mantengan más de 1M de $ al cambio, ven como en pocas horas sus balances referenciados en $ varían del orden de 200.000$ que es el salario de un mortal medio de españistán de 15 años...

Ya no entro en los holders de más de 10M de $...esos morirán todos o muy pronto, o llegarán a un estado zen que les aleje del mundo terrenal y sus mundanos problemas para dejar que sus corazones latan al ritmo que le corresponde. 

Me alegro de poder estar viviendo esto, la psicología social que me aporta así como ver nacer un nuevo mercado, ya de por si es un grato premio que compensa el tiempo invertido.


----------



## terri (8 Dic 2017)

¿Por que en plus500 aparece esta diferencia de precio con el bitcoin? (es de ahora mismo)


----------



## arras2 (8 Dic 2017)

Yo soy nuevo en criptos y estoy alucinando. Decidí entrar en IOTA hace 3 semanas con 4 perras por apostar a años vista para multiplicar; lo típico de meter y no mirar mucho. Al meterme he investigado sobre las criptos, me ha fascinado y aumenté la posición inicial en 5 veces y todo a IOTA. 

En el tope aluciné de estar sacando varios multiplicadores a la inversión (o apuesta). Así que he decidido aumentar 1/3 más el capital invertido (que siguen siendo 8 perras que puedo perder) el cual todavía está en €.

Las volatilidades aquí vistas son increíbles. Soy carne de cañón, lo sé, pero aun así tengo que darme la ostia para volver a la realidad.

Ya puestos, ¿algún consejo para entrar con con ese 1/3 de inversión? Ayer me hubiera gustado pillar IOTA a 3 pero Kraken me jodió un depósito y no tenía el dinero. Ahora a 4 me da palo entrar. Me gustaría meter 1/10 parte en algo de riesgo pero con posibilidades de multiplicar y el resto en IOTA.


----------



## haruki murakami (8 Dic 2017)

los asiaticos dejaron caer anoche el precio del bitcoin, europa lo dejaba caer...ahora que ya es de manana en el continente americano...pues ya ves...vuelve para arriba...Soy de Colombia, y les voy a decir que en este pais de 50 millones de almas..el bitcoin ahora mismo es la locura, la gente esta dispuesta a pagar un bitcoin el precio del mercado y creo que ahora mismo son los que estan pumpeandolo, con la promesa de que el bitcoin puede alcanzar los USD 50mil y $100 mil, ahora mismo a la gente le parece una ganga. Hasta el vigilante de la unidad donde vivo me dijo que si lo ayudaba a meterse al bitcoin que porque me ha escuchado hablar de el mucho por el celular....

Las noticias en Colombia son muy favorables para Bitcoin. En Bogota esta semana instalaron un cajero de Bitcoin...si les va bien van a poner otros 6 mas en el pais.* El banco central (Banco de la Republica)* la semana pasada emitio un comunidado expresando que comprar o vender Bitcoins *no es ilegal* en Colombia..... 

Por lo que se puede ver ahora mismo es que en el continente americano es que se esta dando la adopcion..solo faltaria Africa (exceptuando los paises petroleros que ya estan metidos).

---------- Post added 08-dic-2017 at 13:27 ----------




Claudius dijo:


> Pero si eres el que más juega a la 'lotería' de aquí.



---------------------------------------------------------------------------
y yo pensaba que era Divad el que mas jugaba a la loteria de aqui.


----------



## Claudius (8 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> Por qué ?
> 
> Explícate.



Era un simil!! crypto= loterías


---------- Post added 08-dic-2017 at 14:14 ----------




haruki murakami dijo:


> los asiaticos dejaron caer anoche el precio del bitcoin, europa lo dejaba caer...ahora que ya es de manana en el continente americano...pues ya ves...vuelve para arriba...Soy de Colombia, y les voy a decir que en este pais de 50 millones de almas..el bitcoin ahora mismo es la locura, la gente esta dispuesta a pagar un bitcoin el precio del mercado y creo que ahora mismo son los que estan pumpeandolo, con la promesa de que el bitcoin puede alcanzar los USD 50mil y $100 mil, ahora mismo a la gente le parece una ganga. Hasta el vigilante de la unidad donde vivo me dijo que si lo ayudaba a meterse al bitcoin que porque me ha escuchado hablar de el mucho por el celular....
> 
> Las noticias en Colombia son muy favorables para Bitcoin. En Bogota esta semana instalaron un cajero de Bitcoin...si les va bien van a poner otros 6 mas en el pais.* El banco central (Banco de la Republica)* la semana pasada emitio un comunidado expresando que comprar o vender Bitcoins *no es ilegal* en Colombia.....
> 
> Por lo que se puede ver ahora mismo es que en el continente americano es que se esta dando la adopcion..solo faltaria Africa (exceptuando los paises petroleros que ya estan metidos).




Pues el día que descubran Dash..., como lo están haciendo en Venezuela.
Refranero español: Unos tienen la fama, y otros cardan la lana.


----------



## Divad (8 Dic 2017)

La lotería gorda me la va a dar Dent Está despertando...

La que más gracia me dará será dentacoin 

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juli (8 Dic 2017)

Divad dijo:


> La lotería gorda me la va a dar Dent Está despertando...
> 
> La que más gracia me dará será dentacoin
> 
> Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk



Esas coins "ceroceristas" son una bolsa anti-inflación en Shitland del carajo. Imagínate cómo estarían las cotizaciones sin ellas. ::

Por cierto, no sé cómo ETH no ha niquelado aún algún sistema para reproducir el planteamiento caníbal de Sakamoto en su cascada. Cuestión de timmings y de una blockchan aún por rematar , supongo, porque podría mandar su ecosistema hasta el infinito y más allá.

Que usté lo zumbe bien.


----------



## Divad (8 Dic 2017)

En DENT tengo 1M de chapas y para repartir los zascas 8M. Los tengo desde que entré en la ICO.

Para el 11 entra en la exchange coreana coinrail y el roadmap para 2018

Twitter

Creo que las más divertidas son estas que valen entre nada y 0 mientras vayan cumpliendo y hagan su servicio....estás grandes mierdas valdrán oro 

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## haruki murakami (8 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> Esas coins "ceroceristas" son una bolsa anti-inflación en Shitland del carajo. Imagínate cómo estarían las cotizaciones sin ellas. ::
> 
> Por cierto, no sé cómo ETH no ha niquelado aún algún sistema para reproducir el planteamiento caníbal de Sakamoto en su cascada. Cuestión de timmings y de una blockchan aún por rematar , supongo, porque podría mandar su ecosistema hasta el infinito y más allá.
> 
> Que usté lo zumbe bien.



---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Sano es ver que Ethereum apenas se mueve..del promedio que se ve en Coinmarketcap, no ha bajado nunca de $420...y lo maximo que sube es $455. Cuando Bitcoin sube, ETH baja un poco...hay buenos holders en ETH (me incluyo). 

Lo que si me parece una autentica desilucion es lo de Ripple...aunque estoy seguro que se va a pumpear un x10 minimo..el escrow se hizo, pero la noticia que se espera realmente es sobre xrapid y su implementacion sin problemas.


----------



## juli (8 Dic 2017)

Por cierto, pese a la templanza que los cerocerismos da a Shitland, el cap sube y los movimientos son brutales. Pensar en actualizaciones jugosas, evoluciones de los roadmaps en marcha, etc...en casos que representen saltos de calidad reales que se den en proyectos con un float ajustado, van a producir cotizaciones de frostarse los ojos y ceer que la maquinita está jodida , literalmente. Ahora , una enorme parte de esos flujos se dan hacia BTC, pero si ésto no para , se darán hacia otros proyectos, Imagináos Dash , por ejemplo conocido, saando mañana el Evolution. ::

Ponía ésto tras ojear el estado de Factom y Triggers. Y me explico : Los productos de esas blockchains están frecuentemente orientados a manos fuertes ( notaría descentralizada para administraciones públicas de la propiedad , armas con su actividad controlada desde administaciones públicas, etc...) . Ese tipo de mercado hay que currarselo, no responde a poner un producto en la calle e ir expadiéndolo usuario a usuario, sino a desarrollar una red de contactos para canalizar presupuestos de contratación, así como para la aceptación de esos standares ...pero que una vez pulsadas las teclas concretas, detonan organismos públicos con un movimiento comercial mastodóntico. 

Son la antítesis de esas coins de "picoteo" y acceso individual. Pero imaginemos un funionario público con la capacidad suficiente para que Factom tutele la supervisión cadastral de un estado yanki , por ejemplo. Eso generaría un cliente que serían cientos o miles , disparndo los Factoids de un día para otro. ( Triggers, por ejemplo, anda patrocinado eventos donde anda la armada yanki , asocaciones de polis, etc , así como presentando s proyecto a departamentos de policia a distintos niveles - local, nacional, etc - en USA, pero también FIlipinas, etc... o grandes empresas de seguridad privada ).

Como todo el mejunje de derivados y otras yerbas en BTC no mande esto al carajo...al loro, que aquí en 2018 va a entrar pasta insitucional en "blockchains que hagan cosas" que encajen en su operativa cotidiana y en montos de pasta a palo seco que van a soltar unos arreones del fuckig copón de la baraja.

---------- Post added 08-dic-2017 at 16:44 ----------




haruki murakami dijo:


> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Sano es ver que Ethereum apenas se mueve..del promedio que se ve en Coinmarketcap, no ha bajado nunca de $420...y lo maximo que sube es $455. Cuando Bitcoin sube, ETH baja un poco...hay buenos holders en ETH (me incluyo).
> 
> Lo que si me parece una autentica desilucion es lo de Ripple...aunque estoy seguro que se va a pumpear un x10 minimo..el escrow se hizo, pero la noticia que se espera realmente es sobre xrapid y su implementacion sin problemas.



Desconozco Ripple...pero lo de ETH es un posicionamiento abajo de libro...michinato por ejemplo siempre insiste en ello. Si le unes que entrar a machete hoy en día en BTC , como comentas que se da en Colombia, son palabras mayores en cuestión de pasta, con más razón...y todo el movimiento de fondo que se esté produciendo ahora a 400 pavos , que son casi un precio "de los chinos" en un monstruo de referencia, va a ser manifiesto en cuanto proceda la voz de YA! , que procederá...y ahí, quien tenga minas plantadas con uno o 2 ceros de ventaja, no va a escatimar recursos en que la dopción de magnifique , pues son "por equis" en sus cuentas.

He visto ya varias veces en prensa de papel gilichorra de USA que Ethereum es una inclinación de lo más trendly entre los pijos allí. El otro día, acerca del asunto del POS ya comenté lo modelno - & contagioso vía pelusa - ante las visitas que sería tener en casa un robotito validador de blockchahin generando moneditas.

En fin, quedan muchas caras de la blockchain por ser mostradas. Cuando hablamos que es, más allá de la tecnología, un sector en pañales, no es baladí. Y cuando se empiecen a ver esas caras...para jetos, los nuestros, ya veréis, ya... ehhh


----------



## orbeo (8 Dic 2017)

Aunque no es muy comentada por aquí, a ver si alguien me tira una mano con Stellar.

Tengo una cantidad en el wallet cliente desde hace un tiempo, y los quiero pasar al Ledger Nano S.

Después de instalar la app y la conexción con el account viewer, voy al wallet de mi pc y le digo que me los envíe la dirección que me da el account viewer.

Me dice que la esa dirección no está activada porque tiene que tener un mínimo de 20 Stellar. Si no puedo enviarlos, como puedo activarla??


----------



## traianus (8 Dic 2017)

Nicehash hackeada!


----------



## juli (8 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Aunque no es muy comentada por aquí, a ver si alguien me tira una mano con Stellar.
> 
> Tengo una cantidad en el wallet cliente desde hace un tiempo, y los quiero pasar al Ledger Nano S.
> 
> ...



pues aflojando la mosca, hijo mío.

20 stellar pa'la causa...o la address no chuta 

( Si ya tienes una, la habrás activado igual, no ? - y en todo caso, importando una creada fuera - )


----------



## orbeo (8 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> pues aflojando la mosca, hijo mío.
> 
> 20 stellar pa'la causa...o la address no chuta
> 
> ( Si ya tienes una, la habrás activado igual, no ? - y en todo caso, importando una creada fuera - )




Al final he visto que metiendo la secret key en el viewer igualmente se tiene acceso al saldo. No le veo demasiada practicidad al ledger en este caso...


----------



## Claudius (8 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> Imagináos Dash , por ejemplo conocido, saando mañana el Evolution. ::



Rescato este post del hilo de btc:

_Ahí está el otro problema de las criptomonedas, del bitcoin se calcula que el 30% está perdido para siempre olvido de contraseñas, borrado o destrucción de discos duros o dirección de envío erróneos. Y eso que se adoptó en principio por nerds de la informática esto se lo das a la población general y desaparece el bitcoin en unos años literalmente. Debería existir un sistema de recuperación ya sea por perdida de claves o por mandarlo a monederos erróneos.
_

Evolutión va a contemplar un sistema para evitar esta situación. Digamos que un 2fa


----------



## Divad (8 Dic 2017)

Los cabrones de dent si cumplen con su trabajo ya habrán hecho más que monaco ::

DENT founders live Q&A

Quien quiera entrar recomiendo hacerlo por HitBTC antes que por etherdelta.


----------



## silverwindow (8 Dic 2017)

Divad dijo:


> En DENT tengo 1M de chapas y para repartir los zascas 8M. Los tengo desde que entré en la ICO.
> 
> Para el 11 entra en la exchange coreana coinrail y el roadmap para 2018
> 
> ...





Does this coin have future ??

No, it does not. This is not even a coin, it's just a scam token built in 5 minutes in Ethereum smart contract.
I'm glad this scam token failed to death. Hitbtc should delist this token, it has no significant volume.


----------



## davitin (8 Dic 2017)

Caida sana de bitcoño.


----------



## plus ultra (8 Dic 2017)

Un par de cosillas,estoy cansado de oír BTC esta caro,joder llevo escuchándolo desde que estaba en 300€ mejor entrar en ETH por ejemplo,pues haber 1 BTC son 100 millones de satoshis,es lo mismo si compras 10.000€ que si compras 1.000 a la hora de revalorizancion ,compras lo que tienes,si BTC se tira un x2 doblaras tu inversión y si lo hace ETH sera lo mismo,absolutamente lo mismo.

Unas paginas mas atras os interesabais mucho por la seguridad POS POW y no se cual mas nueva,pues ase unos meses saque el tema de la seguridad y no se le iso mucho caso,en concreto por que es uno de los pilares de una alt que recomende por aqui en junio era SKY japonesa proyecto desde el 2014 y como he comentado uno de los pilares del proyecto es la seguridad anti-hackeo de su blockchain,en cuanto entre en un par de exchange mas se va a ir muy arriba.

Yo la tengo en el mismo lugar que:

DASH
MONERO
KOMODO
SKYCOIN


----------



## Divad (8 Dic 2017)

silverwindow dijo:


> Does this coin have future ??
> 
> No, it does not. This is not even a coin, it's just a scam token built in 5 minutes in Ethereum smart contract.
> I'm glad this scam token failed to death. Hitbtc should delist this token, it has no significant volume.



Eso mismo pensaba de todas las cryptos hasta que te das cuenta que no hacen más que regalar dinero ::

600€ invertidos, de cumplir con su función y ponerse en $100 ya tendría $100M...



Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Oso Amoroso (8 Dic 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Eso mismo pensaba de todas las cryptos hasta que te das cuenta que no hacen más que regalar dinero ::
> 
> 600€ invertidos, de cumplir con su función y ponerse en $100 ya tendría $100M...



Miedo me da el asunto, no se, igual me tiro a la piscina por si suena la flauta aunque sea con cuatro perras


----------



## juli (8 Dic 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Rescato este post del hilo de btc:
> 
> _Ahí está el otro problema de las criptomonedas, del bitcoin se calcula que el 30% está perdido para siempre olvido de contraseñas, borrado o destrucción de discos duros o dirección de envío erróneos. Y eso que se adoptó en principio por nerds de la informática esto se lo das a la población general y desaparece el bitcoin en unos años literalmente. Debería existir un sistema de recuperación ya sea por perdida de claves o por mandarlo a monederos erróneos.
> _
> ...



El post iba más por lo previsible de unas revalorizaciones descomunales y lo acostumbrados que estamos a inyterpretar los pumps en términos absolutos.

Por ejemplo...los 1000 $ de Dash para este año, se den o no, son una milonga...si te paras a pensarlo, es echarse un pedete al alcance de MariLoli-Coin ( + 25% ). Podían resultar llamarivos cuando lo largó el Ceo, como enprimavero ó pre-verano...pero hoy no es nada.

Yo comentaba más el peso que vaa originar , con los flujos de pasta actuales en Shitland, ya por el medio billón, los pánicos compradores en proyectos de poco float. Y Dash, para el buque es, lo es. Ahí, vamos a empezar a ver lo que va a influír semejante cap en movimiento buscando nichos en flor. En una moneda que capitaliza ya un 60% en Mnodes que, evidentemente, no se van a soltar en un pump por parte de quienes los posean y revaloricen aún más su rendimiento, Del tercio restante en coins "sueltas" cuántos querrán vender ? La mitad ? Muchísimo me parece. Dicho ésto...cuánto valdrá un posible 10% que salga al mercado titulizando acciones de un proyecto blockchain global CERRADO Y OPERATIVO al 100% ? : Respuesta : Lo que le salga de los cojones a quien quiera soltar. SI ya te pones a pensar que quedan 2000 Mnodes , una joyiota emblemática de Shitland...cuánta gente con pasta no querrá perderse esa posesión y se pondrá a encajar órdenes de compra de decenas/centenas por esos exchanges de dios ? ( Y hablamos de ello hace meses : Para pillar cachazo en Dash no hará falta un Mnode...con esperar a que aspirantes a votantes/rentistas de Dash vía Mnodes se pongan a encajar su puzzle de mil piezas, el pelotazo puede ser de padre y muy señor mío. ( Y e términos aboslutos, claro..en relativos, no vendes ni medio micro cash - sigo pensando que Dash debería montar , y montará , un airdrop entre holders o algo de este tipo para generar el fuel de su sistema , la calderilla Dash ). EL caso es que, ciñéndonos a lo comentado, un pelotazo en Dash, por ejemplo ( o en Factom , en base a esos "saltos de calidad" que generará el tipo de distribución a grandes clientes que es evidente en el perfil de su usuario-tipo por el perfil de sus aplicaciones ) se puede poner - hablar de cifras es chorrada - en un "por 2 cifras", así como suena. Con lo que, y era a lo que iba, las cifras absolutas en revalorización, que son a las que nos acojemos por pura inercia y costumbre, se van a quedar anacrónicas en cero.coma...por mucho que las cifras absolutas que arrojen esos pumps desencaje en nuestra percepción actual.

Un ejemplo hipotético, pero perfectamente gráfico : Mañana sale evolution...y Dash, me juego los cojones a que pasa en coticación a Bitcoin...y posiblemente en cap.

Suena a chino y a wishfull thinking ?...Sip, suena.Pero parémonos a pensarlo...y es de una lógica aplastante.

hay que prepararse a que en 2018 se nos hagan los ojos chiribitas. mí lo que me acojona es la influencia en todo el ecosistema de los malabares de derivados y gaitas parejas con BTC...pero , la expresión alcista en las alts 2018 ? Sin duda, de pellizcarse.


----------



## Tesmon40 (8 Dic 2017)

Que pasa con litecoin? Valla subidón


----------



## Merlin (8 Dic 2017)

Lol, he leído en Reddit que unos tíos quieren hacer un fork de Bitcoin y llamarlo Bitcoin God, lo lanzarían el 25 de diciembre, el día de Navidad :XX:


----------



## juli (8 Dic 2017)

Merlin dijo:


> Lol, he leído en Reddit que unos tíos quieren hacer un fork de Bitcoin y llamarlo Bitcoin God, lo lanzarían el 25 de diciembre, el día de Navidad :XX:



Joder...y un Bitcoin Scam...y sacarlo el 28 de Diciembre ??? 











por cierto...a algún espabiláo le faltó tiempo para clonarse PIVX con el ZPiv operativo. Lo ha pintáo de verde ...y a pillar cacho. ( y lo pillará ...ya lleva un 250% !)

Phore (PHR) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap


----------



## Divad (8 Dic 2017)

Hice mal en vender popolous y xem para entrar en bankera con 20 céntimos que me ha rentado 

Dinero para todos menos para los bitcoñeros ::

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pimlico (8 Dic 2017)

Subida de NEM mas de un 100% hoy, alguien sabe que ha pasado?


----------



## orbeo (8 Dic 2017)

Pimlico dijo:


> Subida de NEM mas de un 100% hoy, alguien sabe que ha pasado?



Acuerdo con WeChat creo


----------



## haruki murakami (8 Dic 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Este agujero negro es un problema; cuando sube no se puede subir, y cuando baja tampoco.
> 
> Está preparado para otro asalto...



----------------------------------------

Pues yo que estoy posicionado en ETH, puedo pensar eso ....pero los que están en NEM, DASH e IOTA no pensaran lo mismo...


----------



## juli (8 Dic 2017)

haruki murakami dijo:


> ----------------------------------------
> 
> Pues yo que estoy posicionado en ETH, puedo pensar eso ....pero los que están en NEM, DASH e IOTA no pensaran lo mismo...



Y tú dentro de 6 meses pensarás en lo que estabas pensando ahora mientras estaban a 400 pavos.


----------



## davitin (8 Dic 2017)

Que proyeccion le dais a nem? Vale la pena meterse ahora?


----------



## davitin (9 Dic 2017)

Nem, le veis mas subida? Estoy por entrar.


----------



## davitin (9 Dic 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Solo ha subido un 161%; eso es calderilla.



Vamos, que se puede marcar un "iota" perfectamente.


----------



## davitin (9 Dic 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Cuando sube un 161% es bueno entrar, cuando en cambio lo hace un 190% entonces ya no, es peligroso, la regla número uno del trader.



Que ganas diciendo gilipolleces? Te aburres?


----------



## Kukulkam (9 Dic 2017)

Davitin, yo esperaría al dip, de mañana o pasado, 30/35 centimos

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juli (9 Dic 2017)

*Tenemos chica nueva en la oficina . *

Hay que currarse la delegación estrella de la FED .  Y esta pibita es una mina de oro...parece un dibujo Manga...y tiene toda la pinta de dar un juego del copón . 

Cojonudo fichaje...al tiempo. "Modelo" juvenil japonesa con mogollón de chavalería siguiéndole en redes sociales y tal y tal...

Hay alguien en PIVX muy enfocado en Korea...y ahora en Japón. No me extrañaría que el exchange descentralizado inminente de la órbita purple, esté en Asia.

( por cierto , y off topic, ves al personal y todo dios barajando América, incluso sudamérica...Asia...Sudáfrica, Zimbawe...AUstralia...pero Europa, ni hablar del peluqín. La carca Europa se ha quedado como una vieja esclerótica viviendo de rentas en la escena económica global. Off side total :o ).



Spoiler



[youtube]V4kxkMdKsLI[/youtube]

[youtube]U5eg5rD983I[/youtube]


----------



## haruki murakami (9 Dic 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Correcto, pero que el nº2 se atasque cuando sube nº1, es un mal rollo.
> 
> Está en sitio comprometido, y mejor se larga de ahí un 50% ¿no?



--------------------------------------
Yo veo a Ethereum muy fuerte..los holders no lo van hacer bajar. Hace 24 horas que bitcoin llegó a los USD 18mil...ETH tocaba los USD420.....yo digo que si Bitcoin baja o queda estable ETH va para subida de 50%...lo veo como algo seguro. Y seguro alcanza el x2....los USD900 o tal vez llegue a los USD1.000, creo que muchos anlistas tienen el $1.000 como un valor altamente probable de alcanzar antes de cerrar el 2017.
Ya veremos que pasa. 

---------- Post added 09-dic-2017 at 03:15 ----------




davitin dijo:


> Nem, le veis mas subida? Estoy por entrar.



No le veria nada de raro si sube al $1.0.. No sigo esta legendaria crypto...y eso de que se asocio con wechat pues no se que es wechat...

---------- Post added 09-dic-2017 at 03:26 ----------




juli dijo:


> Y tú dentro de 6 meses pensarás en lo que estabas pensando ahora mientras estaban a 400 pavos.



No tengo duda que ETH pronto va a subir a los USD 1.000 es cuention de meses....
Modo optimismo....la verdad es que estoy viendo muy fuerte a ETH no ha subido del 465... Pero cuando bitcoin pare, que parece que es lo que esta pasando...pues ETH va para arriba....solo tengo 3 ETH nada ahora mismo...pero bueno ya veremos hasta sube o baja...jajajaja


----------



## bandro (9 Dic 2017)

Qué podéis decir de QASH? Se habló hace unos días de este token y está un precio interesante.


----------



## haruki murakami (9 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> *Tenemos chica nueva en la oficina . *
> 
> Hay que currarse la delegación estrella de la FED .  Y esta pibita es una mina de oro...parece un dibujo Manga...va a dar un juego del copón !!!
> 
> ...



---------------------------------------------------------
Juli
A qué te refieres que Europa está offside total de la escena economica global actual y está como una vieja esclerotica?


----------



## juli (9 Dic 2017)

haruki murakami dijo:


> ---------------------------------------------------------
> Juli
> A qué te refieres que Europa está offside total de la escena economica global actual y está como una vieja esclerotica?



Pues a que no pintamos una mierda en el escenario global. 

De aquí salió todo, democracia, Ilustración, revolución industrial...y nos hemos quedado en un geriátrico de 3 al cuarto para gloria y mangancia de gabachos y teurtones a su vecindario de catetos...y que se remite a mirar cómo todo dios , en cualquier parte del mundo, mueve el cotarro.

Nos ha adelantado por la derecha hasta Chiquitistán. Aquí se satanizan los pseudodictadores sudamericanos , por ejemplo...pero el chanchullo UE que tiene montada la Castuza global con media docena de jubilados en nómina de Goldman Sachs puestos a dedo sin pasar siquiera por las urnas y mangoneando una Europa sin constitución aprobada, que hay que tener cojones, es para ponerse a rebanar pescuezos y no parar. Un pasteleo que no se deja endiñar ni una aldea de pastores analfabetos, vamos...

Lo dicho, menudo truño : Un geriátrico de viejales entubáos donde franceses y alemanes se hacen trampas a las cartas y quinceañeros/as españoles, italianos, portugueses o griegos sirven las copas,pasan la fregona...y hasta alquilan su mismísmo culo. Pero en fin, para qué van a mirar al mundo ? Maldita las falta que les hace.

Pero mira, al menos las criptos van a hacer lo suyo por la juventud y la redistribución de riqueza en Europa . Por lo pronto, joderle el chiringuito al puto BCE y sus delegaciones bancarias nacionales sacando el fiat del cotarro que tenían montado en petit comité y sin que la impresora llegase a la plebe. Ahí se jodan.


----------



## davitin (9 Dic 2017)

De yoyoww sabeis algo?


----------



## Divad (9 Dic 2017)

Cierto juli respecto a europa. La siguiente europa (sobre todo los del mediterráneo) más pobre para que sea el chollo de los guiris?

El fichaje que se ha marcado pivx es de la casa judía  Es buena señal la verdad xd

Están despegando todas y quedan ripple y eth. Cuando aceleren su ascenso no habrá vuelta atrás. Coincidirá con la entrada de futuros de la semana que viene? Sacrificio de Bitcoin y reparto del botín en criptolandia?

Estoy en QASH para no perderme la primera gran corrida que se peguen.

Hay que tener paciencia, todas las cryptos van a subir. Obviamente aquellas que sean de utilidad y muevan muchas chapas serán las que más valor tendrán.

Con tantos millonarios que saldrán, alguien se animaría a invertir en una cápsula, cohete lo que sea para demostrar que la tierra es plana? ::


----------



## juli (9 Dic 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Con tantos millonarios que saldrán, alguien se animaría a invertir en una cápsula, cohete lo que sea para demostrar que la tierra es plana? ::



Yo también tengo en mente dedicar buena parte del trinque a investigación , faltaría piú, pero casi que me centraré en curvas...

Planas no quiero ni las que me sirvan los martinis. :


----------



## davitin (9 Dic 2017)

Nadie dice nada, pero litecoin se esta viniendo arriba...140 dolarazos en bitfinex...


----------



## Divad (9 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> Yo también tengo en mente dedicar buena parte del trinque a investigación , faltaría piú, pero casi que me centraré en curvas...
> 
> Planas no quiero ni las que me sirvan los martinis. :



Qué cachondo! :XX::XX::XX:

Seguro que te llega para un par de primas de Sophia :rolleye: 
Sophia pasa de bromear con acabar con los humanos a convertirse en el primer robot ciudadano de Arabia Saudí

Todo irá para arriba Davitin, hay que acabar con una buena imagen y así empezar el nuevo año con buen pie


----------



## silverwindow (9 Dic 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Nadie dice nada, pero litecoin se esta viniendo arriba...140 dolarazos en bitfinex...





Si.

Yo diria que es porque es mas rapida qeu BTC, y para mover la pasta y tradear en estos momentos que todo va lentisimo y saturadisimo, va mejor.

Esta entrando pasta por todos lados.


----------



## Oso Amoroso (9 Dic 2017)

Retirar BTC y ETH de Bitfinex en estos dias es un cristo de narices, llevaba desde ayer esperando una retirada de ETH y ni estaba ni se la esperaba, mirando por reddit ves problemas por todos lados, lei un hilo de que lo mejor para sacar la pasta era via LTC, lo hice asi y ya esta completa, sin problemas. Lo menciono por si estais en la misma situacion saber a que ateneros.


----------



## silverwindow (9 Dic 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Eso mismo pensaba de todas las cryptos hasta que te das cuenta que no hacen más que regalar dinero ::
> 
> 600€ invertidos, de cumplir con su función y ponerse en $100 ya tendría $100M...
> 
> ...



Le he metido unas chapas,a ver que pasa.
koreanos+si sacan algo puede ponerse pastosa


----------



## Oso Amoroso (9 Dic 2017)

silverwindow dijo:


> Le he metido unas chapas,a ver que pasa.
> koreanos+si sacan algo puede ponerse pastosa



Idem, tambien he comprado unas cuantas, me fio tanto de la moneda como de la virginidad de una actriz de pelicula porno pero estando los coreanos el lunes de por medio por apostar un poco no pasa nada.


----------



## RuiKi84 (9 Dic 2017)

No sé ni donde meter mis fichas ... tengo cuenta con bitfinex, hay algún otro exchange recomendable ahora mismo? se comentan cosas raras de birfinex. 

Por cierto Juli, los 2 btc que compré la semana pasada ya están dando resultado " piloto automático" respecto a fiat, mientras me llega el resto del dinero a criptolandia, donde compráis los Dash ¿ no sé ni donde meter la pasta, esto parece la tierra prometida, que pena no haberme metido en esto hace unos meses. Gracias compañeros


----------



## Divad (9 Dic 2017)

silverwindow dijo:


> Le he metido unas chapas,a ver que pasa.
> koreanos+si sacan algo puede ponerse pastosa





Oso Amoroso dijo:


> Idem, tambien he comprado unas cuantas, me fio tanto de la moneda como de la virginidad de una actriz de pelicula porno pero estando los coreanos el lunes de por medio por apostar un poco no pasa nada.



Twitter

Lo que se puede perder no es nada comparable con las barbaridades que se pueden ganar. 

Para los últimos en entrar en criptolandia sería el pelotazo de sus vidas. 

Lo mismo sucede para quien se mire dentacoin 

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## silverwindow (9 Dic 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Twitter
> 
> Lo que se puede perder no es nada comparable con las barbaridades que se pueden ganar.
> 
> ...



A cuanto la ves si sacan algo medio bueno?
No descarto tampoco q sea todo scam.


----------



## Divad (9 Dic 2017)

silverwindow dijo:


> A cuanto la ves si sacan algo medio bueno?
> No descarto tampoco q sea todo scam.



Si los GB a los iphone son reales y lo demuestran...lo van a petar. Primera crypto que proporciona datos y su objetivo es montarse una bacanal de operadoras en su casa. 

Sin datos nadie podrá mover sus chapas y si me tengo que creer que Bitcoin llegará a los $100k... Mínimo para dent unos $1000 ya estaría bien ⚛

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## RuiKi84 (9 Dic 2017)

GurusBlog

Estamos a punto de ser testigos de la mayor transferencia de riqueza de la historia, creo que todavía no hemos visto nada.

Billetes y más billetes volando.


----------



## jashita (9 Dic 2017)

Buenasss, es aquí donde cada uno viene a hablar de su crypto?


----------



## juli (9 Dic 2017)

jashita dijo:


> Buenasss, es aquí donde cada uno viene a hablar de su crypto?



Joder...alguno ya ha pillado suficiente como para comprarse una entera ? :ouch:


Pues a mí de Bitshares , el x4 a la chita callando desde hace nada y su ecosistema autosuficiente...ya me gustaría saber, la verdad.

Tiene algún planteamiento especial para la entrada de Fiat a ese especial "circuito cerrado monetario" ?

Gracias.


----------



## jashita (9 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> Joder...alguno ya ha pillado suficiente como para comprarse una entera ? :ouch:
> 
> 
> Pues mí de Bitshares , el x4 a la chita callando desde hace nada y su ecosistema autosuficiente...ya me gustaría saber, la verdad.



Mira mira: 







* Ya tenemos el record de tx/24h
* estamos convenciendo a CEXs para que usen BitCNY en lugar de USDT
* el próximo año empieza a trabajar con nosotros una empresa de remesas que aportará más liquidez.
* se está preparando un bridge gateway para ERC20s y CryptoNotes

Lo malo es que me puse corto con BTC y parece que a la gente le gusta el numerito "USD" sin saber que el cartel Tether llama USD a USDT que no están obligados a cambiar por fiatUSD.

Ahora si que estoy contento con mi apuesta y el próximo año promete ser bueno, independientemente de lo que hagan los demás.


----------



## juli (9 Dic 2017)

cómo plantea Bitshares la entrada de fiat a su sistema ?

( he editado,arriba, pero te me has adelantado )


----------



## RuiKi84 (9 Dic 2017)

Donde se puede comprar DENT ?? @David


----------



## jashita (9 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> cómo plantea Bitshares la entrada de fiat a su sistema ?
> 
> ( he editado,arriba, pero te me has adelantado )



El paso hacia y desde fiat se complica para todas la cryptos debido al KYC/AML que todas las entidades que trabajan con fiat han de implementar.

Tenemos un operador danés que trabaja en exclusiva con nosotros y tiene pasarelas crypto y fiat, pero ultimamente le aquejan los problemas de saturación y de aumento de exigencias de los bancos que se nota en general en todo el crypto-mundo.

En el primer trimestre del 2018 este operador tiene previsto sacar una Mastercard con vinculación directa y con reparto de beneficios. Pero claro, todo ello con KYC/AML.


----------



## silverwindow (9 Dic 2017)

RuiKi84 dijo:


> Donde se puede comprar DENT ?? @David



en hitbtc

saudossdsss


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (9 Dic 2017)

jashita dijo:


> El paso hacia y desde fiat se complica para todas la cryptos debido al KYC/AML que todas las entidades que trabajan con fiat han de implementar.
> 
> Tenemos un operador danés que trabaja en exclusiva con nosotros y tiene pasarelas crypto y fiat, pero ultimamente le aquejan los problemas de saturación y de aumento de exigencias de los bancos que se nota en general en todo el crypto-mundo.
> 
> En el primer trimestre del 2018 este operador tiene previsto sacar una Mastercard con vinculación directa y con reparto de beneficios. Pero claro, todo ello con KYC/AML.



Ese operador danes es coinify? si no me lo confirmas puedo entender el tema de la privacidad, en mi caso con ellos han sido muy profesionales.


----------



## jashita (9 Dic 2017)

Por cierto, aquí seguís el tema del Tether?
Hay un tío denunciando el que será posiblemente el mayor escándalo financiero del 2018. Mientras no pete trataremos de sacar tajada, pero la gente normal debería tener mucho cuidado ya que ahora mismo USDT tiene mucha influencia y no es cambiable por fiat. 
En el hilo del BTC paso de poner nada, que los maximalistas muerden.
Twitter
Bitfinex'edðŸ”¥ #DontGetTethered (@Bitfinexed) on Twitter


----------



## Patanegra (9 Dic 2017)

RuiKi84 dijo:


> GurusBlog
> 
> Estamos a punto de ser testigos de la mayor transferencia de riqueza de la historia, creo que todavía no hemos visto nada.
> 
> Billetes y más billetes volando.



exacto, nos vamos a forrar...yates y chortinas a pelito pa todos. :baba:

petar, petara, sacad beneficios en la subida parriba, pero no todo...el resto hasta Jupiter.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (9 Dic 2017)

Registrado en HITBTC y 1000 napos a DENT, deseadme suerte.

Ida de olla.


----------



## jashita (9 Dic 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Ese operador danes es coinify? si no me lo confirmas puedo entender el tema de la privacidad, en mi caso con ellos han sido muy profesionales.



OpenLedger.

Los tokens con respaldo 1:1 (en sus wallets, se entiende) tienen prefijo "open" (no se muestra el prefijo en el wallet oficial de ellos).

Con prefijo "Bit" (no se muestra el prefijo en el cliente oficial) están los tokens referenciados a valor medio de diversos CEXs y respaldados 2:1 por los que se ponen cortos en esas monedas.

El tema KYC/AML sospecho que es usado por el cartel Tether como excusa para dificultar que la gente cambie USDT por USD.

Hay que leer la letra pequeña de Tether para darse cuenta que los USDT no son redimibles por fiatUSD, pero ellos usan la denominación USD confundiendo a sus usuarios.


----------



## Pimlico (9 Dic 2017)

Creeis que ethereum puede hacer x10 en 2018?


----------



## juli (9 Dic 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Registrado en HITBTC y 1000 napos a DENT, deseadme suerte.
> 
> Ida de olla.



Suerte.

( Yo kalimotxo, gracias  )

---------- Post added 09-dic-2017 at 12:21 ----------




Pimlico dijo:


> Creeis que ethereum puede hacer x10 en 2018?



Sí, lo creo.


----------



## silverwindow (9 Dic 2017)

Alguna otra crypto que este a punto de salir en exchanges koreanos?


----------



## djun (9 Dic 2017)

Por qué está de moda DENT? ¿De qué trata eso?


----------



## Claudius (9 Dic 2017)

RuiKi84 dijo:


> GurusBlog
> 
> Estamos a punto de ser testigos de la mayor transferencia de riqueza de la historia, creo que todavía no hemos visto nada.



Así es, pero falta mucho camino. Aún no han comenzado las hostilidades, cuando empecen va a haber mucho crypto-dolor.


----------



## axier (9 Dic 2017)

Aquí otro con QASH esperando lo mismo, a ver que sucede...



Divad dijo:


> Cierto juli respecto a europa. La siguiente europa (sobre todo los del mediterráneo) más pobre para que sea el chollo de los guiris?
> 
> El fichaje que se ha marcado pivx es de la casa judía  Es buena señal la verdad xd
> 
> ...


----------



## R2volador (9 Dic 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Eso mismo pensaba de todas las cryptos hasta que te das cuenta que no hacen más que regalar dinero ::
> 
> 600€ invertidos, de cumplir con su función y ponerse en $100 ya tendría $100M...
> 
> ...



y ... no te vale que se ponga a $1 ..... tendrás $1M ... jejejeje no ?


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (9 Dic 2017)

Cuando se espera pepinazo de Qash? sale en algún Koreano?

Importante, a que hora se espera que se pueda tradear con Dent en Conrail?Hora coreana o española son igual de validas.

Más preguntas, alguien tiene experiencia con HITBTC? Mucho lag/lentitud?

Gracias, si todo sale bien quiza alguna propinilla caiga.


----------



## vpsn (9 Dic 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Así es, pero falta mucho camino. Aún no han comenzado las hostilidades, cuando empecen va a haber mucho crypto-dolor.



falso, el minuto despues de parar los qes la economia mundial se va a tomar por culo. Pero si tienen los tipos en negativo, que coño quieren hacer mas.


----------



## juli (9 Dic 2017)

A los nuevos sobre todo, acordaos de ir pasando beneficios constantemente a proyectos sólidos...a "Blockchains que hagan cosas". Son las que perdurarán.

EL servicio público REAL que una blockchain esté en condiciones de ofrecer y una comunidad fiel serán las tablas de salvación de los marrones de 2018, que los habrá y gordos.

A la fórmula de comprar barato y vender caro, yo añadiría que hemos comprado promesas , humo. Es lo que hay en un mercado embrionario.

Blockchain que hace cosas - Humo = Beneficio.


----------



## Claudius (9 Dic 2017)

jashita dijo:


> El paso hacia y desde fiat se complica para todas la cryptos debido al KYC/AML que todas las entidades que trabajan con fiat han de implementar.
> 
> Tenemos un operador danés que trabaja en exclusiva con nosotros y tiene pasarelas crypto y fiat, pero ultimamente le aquejan los problemas de saturación y de aumento de exigencias de los bancos que se nota en general en todo el crypto-mundo.



Esa 'presión' de la banda esperemos ayude a paliarla Bankera, el flujo de dinero fiat, que va a aglutinar entre el banco y el exchange lo preveo brutal en 2018.
Entrará 'esperamos' en el top five, con Coinbase, Bitstamp, Kraken, Gdax


----------



## juli (9 Dic 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Esa 'presión' de la banda esperemos ayude a paliarla Bankera, el flujo de dinero fiat, que va a aglutinar entre el banco y el exchange lo preveo brutal en 2018.
> Entrará 'esperamos' en el top five, con Coinbase, Bitstamp, Kraken, Gdax



Las puertas a/de fiat han de evolucionar sin duda alguna...me atrevería a decir que incluso el fiat como referencia lo hará, aunque éso tal vez sea debate para dos o tres vueltas de tuerca más tarde.

Los exchanges centralizados tienen, a este nivel, los días contados. Que dejar una docena de monedas o un par de ellas en depósito represente confiar cientos de miles de pavos a servicios de respuesta más que cuestionable y además, a expensas de cualquier capricho regulatorio es cada día menos asumible. Y gran parte de los marronazos 2018 vendrán por esos dos factores.

Habrán de evolucionar a Scrows fiables y lo más aǵiles posible para reducir la custodia al mero acto de transacción.

Aparecer con 10 Bitcoins en Bittrex se está poniendo ( y se pondrá con otras joyas ) casi como aparecer en Sothebys con un Velázquez debajo del sobaco y dejarlo sin recibo para "ver si te lo venden".Las garantías contractuales actuales son de puro chiste, de humor negro. 

El modelo está caduco...y amortizado. Toca pasar pantalla.


----------



## Divad (9 Dic 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Registrado en HITBTC y 1000 napos a DENT, deseadme suerte.
> 
> Ida de olla.



La suerte ya nos acompaña por estar en criptolandia. Solo hay que recopilar información de sus familias y por donde viven para reclamarles la suerte que se pueda torcer... Ejem... 



djun dijo:


> Por qué está de moda DENT? ¿De qué trata eso?



Crypto dedicada a los datos, sin datos no puedes usar tus chapas.

El 11 sale en una exchange koreana coinrail.
En 1-2 semanas comienza a funcionar la app dent para Apple y usar los GB que se contraten. También puedes donarlos a quien los necesite.
Si todo sigue su curso para el 1T lo sacan para Android y aquí ya se dispararía su uso.

Twitter



R2volador dijo:


> y ... no te vale que se ponga a $1 ..... tendrás $1M ... jejejeje no ?



A $1 para finales de año sería la puta hostia. Pero para Octubre 2018 los $1000 sería todo más divertido. Eso sí, criptolandia infladísima también ^^



Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Cuando se espera pepinazo de Qash? sale en algún Koreano?
> 
> Importante, a que hora se espera que se pueda tradear con Dent en Conrail?Hora coreana o española son igual de validas.
> 
> ...



Qash es el banco crypto/Fiat de Japón.

No ponen la hora, sigue a dent por twitter y ya avisarán de la hora. De lo contrario sería estar al loro el mismo día 11 sobre las 12h coreana.

No estoy en hitbtc.

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## arras2 (9 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> A los nuevos sobre todo, acordaos de ir pasando beneficios constantemente a proyectos sólidos...a "Blockchains que hagan cosas". Son las que perdurarán.
> 
> EL servicio público REAL que una blockchain esté en condiciones de ofrecer y una comunidad fiel serán las tablas de salvación de los marrones de 2018, que los habrá y gordos.
> 
> ...



Hace unos días hiciste unas sugerencias a una persona que quería invertir 60k ya que en bolsa no rascaba nada (mensaje super útil aunque para mi, neófito en esto, me cuesta de descifrar). ¿Esas sugerencias son lo que para ti es fuerte no? 

¿Y qué aconsejarías a los que entramos con "poco" (valores de 4 cifras que no afecta que vayan a 0 más que por la moral)? ¿Merece la pena intentar hacer pelotazo a corto plazo para, una vez tener un dinero decente entrar a las fuertes? ¿O eso es cosa del pasado?

Yo, tengo 2/3 del capital en IOTA sacándole un x2 o x3.5 según como cotice. Estoy pensando, con el tercio de capital que me queda, dividirlo en hacer trading con IOTA (que me conozco bien el gráfico y los soportes y resistencias funcionan bien) y buscar un par de monedas "emergentes" para buscar algún beneficio a corto plazo sorprendente.

Llevo días y días leyendo, mirando gráficos y estoy hecho un lío. Demasiada información (o desinformación, según como se mire).


----------



## Cayo Marcio (9 Dic 2017)

Yo he metido un poco en Dent también, ¿cual es el mejor wallet para tenerlos de momento?


----------



## arras2 (9 Dic 2017)

Cayo Marcio dijo:


> Yo he metido un poco en Dent también, ¿cual es el mejor wallet para tenerlos de momento?



esto es un efecto llamada... ¿En qué exchange has comprado DENT? Estoy por entrar y esperar a ver si se cumple la premisa de, sale en oriente, cotización candente.


----------



## Cayo Marcio (9 Dic 2017)

arras2 dijo:


> esto es un efecto llamada... ¿En qué exchange has comprado DENT? Estoy por entrar y esperar a ver si se cumple la premisa de, sale en oriente, cotización candente.



En HitBTC como ha recomendado un compañero, la verdad es que está barato y puede ser un boom cuando salga en el exchange coreano.


----------



## Drewcastle (9 Dic 2017)

Algun sitio que se pueda comprar eth, ltc o btc con tarjeta sin el sablazo que pega coinbase?


----------



## Divad (9 Dic 2017)

arras2 dijo:


> esto es un efecto llamada... ¿En qué exchange has comprado DENT? Estoy por entrar y esperar a ver si se cumple la premisa de, sale en oriente, cotización candente.



Recomiendo hitbtc, etherdelta está saturado y aunque estén todas las hijas de eth... Es un truño comprar y vender.

Llegan momentos que la posibilidad de que las clásicas exchanges peten por hackeos, robos, saturación,... es muy alto. Cualquier gilipollez que se saquen de la manga les servirá con tal de trincar pasta.

Podemos citarnos y hacer una lista de exchanges en criptolandia.

COBINHOOD | Zero Fee Cryptocurrency Exchange
LIQUID | Financial Services on the Blockchain



Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 09-dic-2017 at 14:26 ----------




Drewcastle dijo:


> Algun sitio que se pueda comprar eth, ltc o btc con tarjeta sin el sablazo que pega coinbase?



BITCOIN wallet | Buy and sell Bitcoin easily | SpectroCoin



Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juli (9 Dic 2017)

*Blockttix* como un puto Tomahawk. Lleva un x11 desde mínimos hace un mes largo...peo ha estado en la decena de los 10/20 centimos la mayor parte de los últimos meses.

Blockchain que hace cosas en toda regla.Servicio absolutamente cotidiano y extrapolable a cualquier partedel mundo para validación de tickets de eventos ( entradas infalsificables, confirmables en blockchain ).

Además, un float muy por debajo del standard no oficial de tokens de ETH de 100 millones, con lo que puede pillar un precio bien festivo. Acaba de romper el $ por segunda vez. A ver por donde sopla.

Si la tónica de tokens de ETH sigue en ascenso y en ir metiéndolos por encima del $ , ojo, que puede ser momento para que mamá ETH zumbee .

Personalmente, cero prisas...y seguro que Vitalik, mil veces menos : ETH zumbará , co mayúsculas, cuando tengas los triunfos en su mano..


----------



## juli (9 Dic 2017)

arras2 dijo:


> Hace unos días hiciste unas sugerencias a una persona que quería invertir 60k ya que en bolsa no rascaba nada (mensaje super útil aunque para mi, neófito en esto, me cuesta de descifrar). ¿Esas sugerencias son lo que para ti es fuerte no?
> 
> ¿Y qué aconsejarías a los que entramos con "poco" (valores de 4 cifras que no afecta que vayan a 0 más que por la moral)? ¿Merece la pena intentar hacer pelotazo a corto plazo para, una vez tener un dinero decente entrar a las fuertes? ¿O eso es cosa del pasado?
> 
> ...



Si vienes de lejos en IOTA, ya vas en modo pelotazo...y todos los días no son domingo.

Al forero que preguntó el otro día, basicamente le sugería que diversificara en blockchains solventes y que si quería descubrir la pólvora, esperase a manejarse mejor...aunque creo que las coins del top 10 y varias del top 100 ya van a dar buenos retornos. Muy buenos retornos.

Enhorabuena por IOTA. En mi opinión, cojonudo momento para ir esparciendo una parte . El post andará como 3 ó 4 días atrás y era bastante "general" , pero bastante manejable también. Sí que creo qe olvidé comentarle LTC ( y alguna otra más que incluso le pauntaron otros foreros ) que es una blockchain acojonante ( un clásico y una réplica mejorada del BTC original - con segwit activado , puerta fiat en coinbase, etc etc - ). Un proyecto tan sólido como el que más.

En fin, pincha en mi perfil y mira si te vale de algo lo comentado. 

Un saludo.


----------



## Drewcastle (9 Dic 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Para BTC y ETH con trasferencia>> en Leonesas..
> 
> espera que veo que tb con tarjeta.
> 
> ...



Leonesas? Puedes poner un link? No lo encuentro por ese nombre


----------



## tigrecito (9 Dic 2017)

Me acabo de registrar en hitbtc quiero mandar unas xrp para comprar DENT pero, no la encuentro en el exchange. Me podéis orientar? Gracias

Enviado desde mi A0001 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## trancos123 (9 Dic 2017)

Cayo Marcio dijo:


> En HitBTC como ha recomendado un compañero, la verdad es que está barato y puede ser un boom cuando salga en el exchange coreano.



Yo he metido unos 200€ en DENT, ojalá haga un x3 o x4 pero no espero mucho más, al estar en tan pocos exchanges y ser tan desconocida no creo q suba mucho.


----------



## Divad (9 Dic 2017)

Twitter

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Oso Amoroso (9 Dic 2017)

tigrecito dijo:


> Me acabo de registrar en hitbtc quiero mandar unas xrp para comprar DENT pero, no la encuentro en el exchange. Me podéis orientar? Gracias



La tienes en el apartado del ETH, es desde donde se puede comprar.


----------



## Parlakistan (9 Dic 2017)

Yo estoy a la espera de cobrar para diversificar un poco, después de incluir a Dash en mi lista a largo plazo, creo que ahora toca un poco de Ethereum, como dicen más atrás puede ser que ya le vaya tocando.

Eso si, yo las Iota no las toco, la cosa pinta muy alcista y sus fundamentales (mercado de datos con empresas asociadas) son excelentes.


----------



## axier (9 Dic 2017)

el día 12 es el hardfork de Ethereum classic, pienso que es buen momento para comprar ahora


----------



## jashita (9 Dic 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Twitter
> 
> Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk









A este paso va a tener más hijos Bitcoin que hijas Ethereum.


----------



## Patanegra (9 Dic 2017)

que os parece lo de este tio que dice que hitbtc es un timo, debajo del video hay muchos comentarios de "timados"

[REALIST]Tu navegador está obsoleto, por lo que debes actualizarlo a una versión más reciente. - YouTube NEWS - STAY AWAY FROM hitbtc.com - Seems to be a Pump & Dump Only Exchange - YouTube[/url]


----------



## Divad (9 Dic 2017)

Patanegra dijo:


> que os parece lo de este tio que dice que hitbtc es un timo, debajo del video hay muchos comentarios de "timados"
> 
> [REALIST]Tu navegador está obsoleto, por lo que debes actualizarlo a una versión más reciente. - YouTube NEWS - STAY AWAY FROM hitbtc.com - Seems to be a Pump & Dump Only Exchange - YouTube[/url]



Es de julio el vídeo y ni me he molestado en verlo. Antes los bitcoñeros se ponían pesados en que petaría Poloniex y ahí sigue todavía como muchas otras que hacen pirulas bloqueando cuentas o sacando cryptos del mercado porque les da la gana.

Si haces hold, compras y te lo llevas a tu wallet. Si vas a comprar barato y vender caro... Pues es el riesgo que uno tiene que asumir si le toca. Cuando las exchanges en criptolandia comiencen a funcionar... Ya te puedes largar de todas en las que estés.



Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## davitin (9 Dic 2017)

En que exchange coreano va a salir dent? Huele a bulo, yo no he leido nada.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (9 Dic 2017)

davitin dijo:


> En que exchange coreano va a salir dent? Huele a bulo, yo no he leido nada.



Conrail, por cierto, lo has preguntado en el hilo de Iota, el de alts es este, mantengamos un cierto orden o mezclamos churras con merinas

Sale el dia 11 en Conrail.

saludos.

Si lees muchas hojas atrás hay una foto de grande como el cartel de Narcos en la puerta del sol con el anuncio.


----------



## Divad (9 Dic 2017)

Davitin lee deprisa y no retiene nada el cabrón 



Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Patanegra (9 Dic 2017)

hay alguna wallet para dent?


----------



## plus ultra (9 Dic 2017)

Patanegra dijo:


> que os parece lo de este tio que dice que hitbtc es un timo, debajo del video hay muchos comentarios de "timados"



Es bueno leer antes de opinar,yo no he visto el video ni me he interesado para dar una opinion sobre hitbtc en concreto con argumentos solidos,pero me gustaria dar mi opinion sobre temas relacionados en los que la gente echa mierda por ser ellos unos analfabetos de manual.

Me centrare en XRP ase unos meses la compre por 600 sathos,al tiempo no para de subir como si no hubiera un mañana,llego creo alrededor de 20.000,pues bien en pleno FOMO entro mucha gente,en especial mucho recien llegado,esperando que siguiera subiendo y como todos sabemos cayo.Despues de eso en los foros,grupos de telegram...no habia sino inversores frustrados denunciando y advirtiendo que XRP era una coin "creada por los bancos" en especial BBVA para estafar a la gente.

Ante casos asi siempre me gusta recordar que no es lo mismo una estafa,que una mala inversión y no debemos caer ni propagar bulos por la mala informacion.

No hay nada mejor antes de meternos en cualquier negocio o inversion informarse y asesorarse bien antes de empezar a meter nada,y si sale mal por que no se dio el negocio o no ganamos lo que esperábamos,asumirlo y no echarle la culpa a los demas.


PD:No tiene nada que ver con el forero ni con hitbtc el cual desconozco el proyecto,lo he citado para explicarlo de forma generica.


----------



## Drewcastle (9 Dic 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Conrail, por cierto, lo has preguntado en el hilo de Iota
> Sale el dia 11 en Conrail.
> 
> saludos.
> ...



Que volumen de mercado tiene conrail?, Tan determinante puede ser para su cotización su salida en ese exchange?
Porque hitbtc parece ser bastante más importante en términos de volumen según he visto en rankings, de hecho he mirado en dos y no encuentro a coinrail


----------



## Divad (9 Dic 2017)

Patanegra dijo:


> hay alguna wallet para dent?



Su madre
MyEtherWallet.com

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## davitin (9 Dic 2017)

Drewcastle dijo:


> Que volumen de mercado tiene conrail?, Tan determinante puede ser para su cotización su salida en ese exchange?
> Porque hitbtc parece ser bastante más importante en términos de volumen según he visto en rankings, de hecho he mirado en dos y no encuentro a coinrail



200.000 dolares de.volumen.

Es una mierda de exchange.


----------



## Drewcastle (9 Dic 2017)

davitin dijo:


> 200.000 dolares de.volumen.
> 
> Es una mierda de exchange.



Buff, no veo una buena inversion ahi, sinceramente. 
Aunque los grandes pelotazos empiezan asi, tambien hay que decirlo.


----------



## Divad (9 Dic 2017)

Drewcastle dijo:


> Que volumen de mercado tiene conrail?, Tan determinante puede ser para su cotización su salida en ese exchange?
> Porque hitbtc parece ser bastante más importante en términos de volumen según he visto en rankings, de hecho he mirado en dos y no encuentro a coinrail



Abrirse en el mercado ayuda a que se expanda más fácil.

En kucoin se está votando para meterla también.
Kucoin - Bitcoin Exchange: Bitcoin, Ethereum, Litecoin, KCS

La prueba de fuego la tienen cuando salga la app y funcione realmente. De lo contrario se crearía un maricón el último.

Entré en la ICO con $600 y llevo muchas semanas esperando. Si te arriesgas y pierdes es una putada, pero si ganas ya eres el puto amo 

Recomiendo seguir cada proyecto por twitter, ver su roadmap en su web, equipo y mirar LinkedIn + buscarlos por Google para corroborar sus pasos. 

Si véis judíos dentro o están ligados a corporaciones... Comprad! 



Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Drewcastle (9 Dic 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Abrirse en el mercado ayuda a que se expanda más fácil.
> 
> En kucoin se está votando para meterla también.
> Kucoin - Bitcoin Exchange: Bitcoin, Ethereum, Litecoin, KCS
> ...



Pues no tiene mala pinta, la salida de su app en mex y usa es dentro de poco
www.dentwireless com/roadmap no se que ocurre que funciona mal el enlace

estoy indeciso, no se si mover los eth recien comprados o esperar a ver alguna buena compra


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (9 Dic 2017)

DENT 746073.03000000


Por cierto, que Dent este dentro del "sistema" Ethereum creo que le da un plus extra..o al menos más motivo.


Si hay premio gordo reparto dividendos, gracias a todos por las respuestas.


----------



## workforfood (9 Dic 2017)

Lo de dent no sé los datos de móvil es una cosa que al final la tecnología será tarifa plana todo incluido y da igual el volumen de datos que gastes no sé los que uséis tarifa de datos en el móvil ahora jode tanto para tener que usar un token.


----------



## crisis_que_crisis (9 Dic 2017)

Pasad el link ese de leonesas para compra instantánea con tarjeta sin crujidas, por favor


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## workforfood (9 Dic 2017)

Para los que estéis pensando en invertir en Dent pongo esta noticia.

*Las tarifas de datos ilimitadas llegan en 2018*

El mercado de telefonía móvil español se prepara para recibir tarifas ilimitadas de datos en unos meses.

El smartphone se ha convertido en el centro de nuestro día a día. Los usamos como herramienta fundamental de comunicación, de información y de ocio. Gracias a la conexión permanente a Internet tenemos acceso a una cantidad ingente de contenidos.

Durante estos años, las tarifas móviles han mejorado mucho, los bonos de datos han ido creciendo a medida que los usuarios han demandado más y sus necesidades y servicios a los que pueden cambian han evolucionado. Las principales compañías de telecomunicaciones se preparan para ofrecer datos ilimitados en sus tarifas.
Tarifas ilimitadas en 2018

Según informan desde Expansión, las operadoras están preparando el lanzamiento de tarifas planas de datos móviles para el próximo año 2018. Esto se traduciría en un uso sin límites de Internet desde dispositivos a un precio fijo, sin importar la cantidad de tráfico.

Actualmente se pueden encontrar tarifas en el mercado español con grandes bonos de datos, como la SinFin de Yoigo (con 25GB mensuales a máxima velocidad) o la popular ‘Inimitable’ de Pepephone (con 19GB por 19,9€ al mes y 5000 minutos de llamadas). En cualquier caso, pese a ser paquetes de datos considerables tienen un límite.

Esto cambiaría con las tarifas ilimitadas en 2018 en España, un movimiento que ya se ha visto en países como Estados Unidos, donde T-Mobile fue la primera en mover ficha.

Las tarifas ilimitadas eran impensables hasta hace bien poco, sobre todo tras el auge de servicios de contenidos bajo demanda que provocan un gran consumo de datos. Esta última semana Vodafone ha anunciado en España su servicio Video Pass, que ofrece acceso ilimitado a servicios como Netflix, YouTube o HBO, entre otros, por 8 euros más al mes en sus tarifas móviles.

Las tarifas de datos ilimitadas llegan en 2018


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (9 Dic 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> Para los que estéis pensando en invertir en Dent pongo esta noticia.
> 
> *Las tarifas de datos ilimitadas llegan en 2018*
> 
> ...



Estoy leyendo el roadmap y hay una parte en la que Dent estaria integrado dentro de esas propias tarifas, o sea no seria un vis a vis sino una simbiosis como lo era Jekkyll&Mr Hyde. Estaría integrado.

( Aparte de que funcionara con Paypal también)


----------



## workforfood (9 Dic 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Estoy leyendo el roadmap y hay una parte en la que Dent estaria integrado dentro de esas propias tarifas, o sea no seria un vis a vis sino una simbiosis como lo era Jekkyll&Mr Hyde. Estaría integrado.
> 
> ( Aparte de que funcionara con Paypal también)




Ya pero si puedo pagar por paypal, no me voy a molestar en comprar tokens de un exchange y luego pagar con ello la tarifa de datos :

Para ser prácticos hoy en día las operadoras de telefonía te lo venden todo junto y la gente no va a decir espera que la tarifa de datos ya lo pago aparte con Dent, no me lo cobres todo junto....

---------- Post added 09-dic-2017 at 18:01 ----------

Y para el que no tiene tarifa de datos siempre recurre al wifi gratis de zonas públicas.


----------



## trancos123 (9 Dic 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> Ya pero si puedo pagar por paypal, no me voy a molestar en comprar tokens de un exchange y luego pagar con ello la tarifa de datos :
> 
> Para ser prácticos hoy en día las operadoras de telefonía te lo venden todo junto y la gente no va a decir espera que la tarifa de datos ya lo pago aparte con Dent, no me lo cobres todo junto....
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo.
Otra cosa es que le podamos sacar algún provecho el próximo mes.


----------



## Drewcastle (9 Dic 2017)

Que opinion teneis de power ledger?


----------



## Cakau (9 Dic 2017)

Alguien sigue Streamr Datacoin (DATA)? Economia de datos con tecnologia IOT. Tiene buena pinta y todavia no se ha ido de precio. Alguien que me ilumine


----------



## davitin (9 Dic 2017)

Menuda caida la de bitcoin, no?

---------- Post added 09-dic-2017 at 18:37 ----------

Nem ha perdido todo lo que habia subido, menos mal que al final no le meti pasta.


----------



## Patanegra (9 Dic 2017)

he comprado mis primeras 50.000 dent. Cuando llegue al x1000 me salgo.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (9 Dic 2017)

Plataforma Dent ya.


----------



## URDANGARIN (9 Dic 2017)

Bajon de Dent (cosa normal).

Alguien va a crear plataforma?


----------



## Cayo Marcio (9 Dic 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Plataforma Dent ya.



Secundo la moción.


----------



## hapasil (9 Dic 2017)

Cayo Marcio dijo:


> Secundo la moción.



Pues estaría muy bien.

A ver si en esta me meto...

Enviado desde mi Redmi 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Divad (9 Dic 2017)

El cambio de tarifa va en sintonía con lo que ofrece dent.

Los que salen de dent podrían ser los que llevan desde la ICO, si os fijáis ha estado lateral con un pico... Para quien le guste tradear esto quema. Salirse ahora cuando tienen el show montado puede acabar en suicidio. 

Se puede sacar tajada con cada subida y bajada, pero cuidado no suba demasiado y entres con pérdidas.

Todo el dinero que ha entrado en Bitcoin se está acumulando para regar criptolandia. Quienes están en ETH y Ripple piden a gritos una buena regada para acabar bien el año, son los únicos que faltan del top.

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juli (9 Dic 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Todo el dinero que ha entrado en Bitcoin se está acumulando para regar criptolandia. Quienes están en ETH y Ripple piden a gritos una buena regada para acabar bien el año, son los únicos que faltan del top.



Yo ni siquiera creo éso. En ETH la pasta que entre puede ser residual, OK, si la empujan, miel sobre hojuelas...pero la que lo pondrá en su sitio está lista ahora y fuera de Shitland. Y de "goteo al alza" , tiene poco.

Por cierto...Blocktix , camino del x15 y el top 100. Insisto : Float razonablemente ajustado para un token de ETH y posibilidad ,por ello, muy razonable de ponerse en varios pavos ( está en uno y poco ).

Usable y con enorme parte de su desarrollo hecho.

De perfil parecido, pero aún en el fondo, veo STOX . Un ICO de récord para sacarle chispas en dearrollo & Marketing, licencias cerradas de juego...un bombón calladito y esperando su momento. Y a mitad de precio de ICO...se dice fácil ( Con Parangon - blockchain Marijuanera de "gente guapa" yanki que se peleará con Potcoin ...y a -90% de su exclusivo precio ICO, con mínimos de 15.000 pavos de entrada y la de dios :: : Pasta para aburrir - , las 2 dormidas de ETH más golosas que veo y con suelos "de derribo" en principio, bastante definidos).


----------



## Divad (9 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> Yo ni siquiera creo éso. En ETH la pasta que entre puede ser residual, OK, si la empujan, miel sobre hojuelas...pero la que lo pondrá en su sitio está lista ahora y fuera de Shitland. Y de "goteo al alza" , tiene poco.
> 
> Por cierto...Blocktix , camino del x15 y el top 100. Insisto : Float razonablemente ajustado para un token de ETH y posibilidad ,por ello, muy razonable de ponerse en varios pavos.
> 
> Usable y con enorme parte de su desarrollo hecho.



Hay 50B "escondidos" más lo que siga retrocediendo Bitcoin y lo que esté entrando.

De tix los vendí sobre $1, lo que más me ha jodido ha sido vender popolous para entrar en bankera 

Para no perderme más fiestas... Me voy a quedar echando raíces.
Just a moment...


Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juli (9 Dic 2017)

De lo que dobla , devolver las posiciones en las que te financiaste...y al cajón, ni tocar en meses. Es LA ÚNICA manera SEGURA de tener siempre más.

Hay que entrar siempre en precios de derribo contrastados, éso sí...y apuntando a proyectos "con chicha".

Insisto : STOX en 50 cetns y Parangon en 20 ( ó 25 si se resiste)...pintan compraza. Patientory es otra Blockchain wque hace cosas dormida...su suelo, en unos12 en pleno crack...pero hasta 18/20 cents, mola...éso sí, moneda-pachorra...pero sólida.

Por cierto...el día que zumbe ETH, donde se notará el mismo mimetismo "de baratillo" que apuntais ahoracon Dent, será en sus tokens...ahí, las revalorizaciones pueden ser la poya en verso.


----------



## Divad (9 Dic 2017)

Por cierto... Dónde está la plataforma de Bitcoin? 

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Patanegra (9 Dic 2017)

URDANGARIN dijo:


> Bajon de Dent (cosa normal).
> 
> Alguien va a crear plataforma?



por supuesto, acabo de comprar :: ver mi post arriba.

yo tambien fui el genio que se lanzo a Iota el miercoles. :: 

en mi descargo, me dio el gusanillo de las cripto el viernes 1 de diciembre y hasta el miercoles no puede hacer las transferencias que pos supuesto llegaron en el peor momento.


----------



## Cayo Marcio (9 Dic 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Por cierto... Dónde está la plataforma de Bitcoin?
> 
> Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk



En el principal que yo sepa.


----------



## Divad (9 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> De lo que dobla , devolver las posiciones en las que te financiaste...y al cajón, ni tocar en meses. Es LA ÚNICA manera SEGURA de tener siempre más.



Es lo que hice, solo que con popolous me ha sorprendido la fiesta que se ha pegado.


Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Patanegra (9 Dic 2017)

vended BTC, el lunes me lanzo...no para tradear sino para guardarlas


----------



## juli (9 Dic 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Es lo que hice, solo que con popolous me ha sorprendido la fiesta que se ha pegado.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk



Pues siempre que te guardes las plusvis devolviendo lo que tomastre prestado de otras coins...pelotazo...y que arda Roma .


----------



## Cayo Marcio (9 Dic 2017)

Qash se esta poniendo a punto de caramelo para un petardazo no? Cuando acabe esta bajada voy a meterme si o si.


----------



## haruki murakami (9 Dic 2017)

Preparados para el Hodl? Ahora si vamos para abajo...parece que pronto Corea del sur hará algo parecido a lo que hizo China, prohibirá ICOS y prepara prohibicion de intercambio de criptodivisas. Pilas con los que acaban de meter pasta en DENT y otras monedas
Corea del Sur prepara la prohibición total de intercambio de criptomonedas - Prensa local

Y a eso le sumamos lo del Bitrex...xD

Bittrex 'filtra' pasaportes de usuarios en correos electrónicos de soporte, dice el canal ruso Telegram


----------



## silverwindow (9 Dic 2017)

Pues des de que China lo "prohibio" no ha parado de subir.


----------



## haruki murakami (9 Dic 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> El mercado considera más importante que USA permita futuros... o lo que es lo mismo: Bendiga las Coins.
> 
> O eso parece.
> 
> ...



---------------------------------------
Tienes razón..pero lo que postee puede ser tenido como advertencia para aquellos que quieren especular con cryptos que vayan a listarse en exchange coreanos. Cuando cerraron las exchange chinas y prohibieron las ICOs cryptos como NEO y HShare bajaron.


----------



## Pirro (9 Dic 2017)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Preparados para el Hodl? Ahora si vamos para abajo...parece que pronto Corea del sur hará algo parecido a lo que hizo China, prohibirá ICOS y prepara prohibicion de intercambio de criptodivisas. Pilas con los que acaban de meter pasta en DENT y otras monedas
> Corea del Sur prepara la prohibición total de intercambio de criptomonedas - Prensa local
> 
> Y a eso le sumamos lo del Bitrex...xD
> ...



Que tiene que haber corrección está claro, pero viendo la historia reciente de esta cosa vemos cómo poco después de cada FUD ha venido un aumento considerable de la cotización. 

Hasta las malas noticias son indicadores de compra.


----------



## davitin (10 Dic 2017)

Enhorabuena a los que habeis metido pasta en dent, esta subiendo a tope, el x2 lo hace seguro.

Pd: de todos modos...no veo movimiento en hitbtc, nadie compra ni vende dent, no hay transacciones...hay que recordar que el volumen total diario del exchange es de 200k de dolares, vamos, que lo mismo compras y luego no encuentras a nadie que te compre...


----------



## Divad (10 Dic 2017)

Para contrarrestar un ataque EMP escribes la clave privada en una foto por poner un ejemplo de las miles opciones que tienes... Y ya solo queda la opción de pedir pepinos de hidrógeno para asegurar el remate...

Las leonesas no te dan la clave privada y ante cualquier gilipollez que se saquen de la manga te ventilan todo lo cosechado ahí tienes la gracia de querer seguir pagando impuestos... 

Alguno habrá que por promocionar su chiringuito... Al final se lleve un % del pastel... Ejem!

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Divad (10 Dic 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Te las puedes llevar cuando quieras a tu refugio de papel. En la fase I no me interesa. Aún soy muy maruja.
> 
> Y lo de los impuestos..., tras ver como la brillante carrera de Capone se fue al traste por asuntillos fiscales... lo tengo muy claro: Guerras las justas y necesarias.



Si tienes la suerte de saber la fecha y hora de llegada de los pepinos entonces no te digo nada ya que lo harás con tiempo.

Capone ha sido un títere más de la estafada de vida que nos están creando. El miedo que tanto te genera es precisamente lo que el amo quiere que sientas para que seas sumiso y pagues con gusto al amo.

El amo controla a su antojo todo cuanto nos han creado, en el fiduciario solo te saltas los controles si vas con bolsas de dinero o oro. El amo no acepta banqueros chaqueteros y antes que te quieras untar a uno... te cortan las manos.

En criptolandia los listos se han replegado en ETH y otros clanes están en otras cryptos. Aquí se riegan a los suyos a todos por igual, solo tienes que estar dentro y listo. La ventaja es que solo tú tienes la clave privada para acceder y nadie sabrá quien es quien ni cuanto tienes salvo que vayas publicando tu cuenta...

Si te quieres montar un Capone en el nuevo juego desafiando al creador del juego... necesitarás el apoyo de la humanidad y que los comercios acepten también tus chapas como medio de cambio... Crees que Bancor aceptará tus chapas como medio de cambio? Crees que los amos aceptarían ser destronados tras llevar milenios manipulando el rebaño? Además, la humanidad vivirá en paz y en una falsa felicidad llena de entretenimiento y con las máquinas facilitando la vida... La humanidad cuando está bien en su zona de confort no se cambia de barco, la crisis creada en el fiduciario es para ir empujando a que la gente se vaya cambiando de barco... 

Pero oye! Si eres feliz pagando la estafada de impuestos, no seré yo quien te diga que dejes de hacerlo


----------



## kaopower (10 Dic 2017)

que os parece mejor en este momento
tengo 1500 aurelios para meter a jugar y no se si meterlo todo a ETH o meter 50% y 50% a XRP


----------



## haruki murakami (10 Dic 2017)

Pirro dijo:


> Que tiene que haber corrección está claro, pero viendo la historia reciente de esta cosa vemos cómo poco después de cada FUD ha venido un aumento considerable de la cotización.
> 
> Hasta las malas noticias son indicadores de compra.



---------------------------------- 
Eso sí ...sería bueno comprar justo ahora.
A mi me gusta ver numeros en rojo.

---------- Post added 10-dic-2017 at 02:59 ----------




kaopower dijo:


> que os parece mejor en este momento
> tengo 1500 aurelios para meter a jugar y no se si meterlo todo a ETH o meter 50% y 50% a XRP



-----------------------------------
Hace unos días tenía el mismo cuestionamiento. Pensé en hacer lo que tu dices 50% ETH 50% ripple....pero lo he pensado mejor o peor, segun como se vea en unos días o tal vez en horas...ya veremos que pasa.

Mi planteamiento es esperar a que ETH llegue a $1.200 y de ahí meterme con todo a Ripple....en caso de que ripple ya haya despegado para entonces y me haya perdido su pelotazo...entonces entraré a NEO o Qash o tal vez 50% en cada uno.


Pero es tu decisión...sigue tus corazonadas (instintos)


----------



## davitin (10 Dic 2017)

kaopower dijo:


> que os parece mejor en este momento
> tengo 1500 aurelios para meter a jugar y no se si meterlo todo a ETH o meter 50% y 50% a XRP



Iota ahora esta relativamente bajo y yo creo que va a subir antes de fin de año.


----------



## Divad (10 Dic 2017)

haruki murakami dijo:


> ----------------------------------
> Eso sí ...sería bueno comprar justo ahora.
> A mi me gusta ver numeros en rojo.
> 
> ...



Tengo el mismo planteamiento. Una de las dos es la siguiente en darse la fiesta, lo ideal es acertar y saltar a la otra una vez haya tocado techo. La putada sería que se dieran la fiesta las dos a la vez... El puto amo se folla su juego como le da la gana ::


----------



## kaopower (10 Dic 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Iota ahora esta relativamente bajo y yo creo que va a subir antes de fin de año.



he entrado en un pico bajista a 3,89 en IOTA 50% el resto en ETH y veremos como se comporta XRP respecto a ETH

pD: menuda verguenza me da entrar en IOTA a 3,89 cuando tuve 1000 IOTAS a 0,68 :S


----------



## Divad (10 Dic 2017)

Me he acordado que está zcash unido a eth. Siempre van detrás de cada fiesta... el margen mínimo de subida de zcash son $4000 ::

---------- Post added 10-dic-2017 at 04:10 ----------




kaopower dijo:


> he entrado en un pico bajista a 3,89 en IOTA 50% el resto en ETH y veremos como se comporta XRP respecto a ETH
> 
> pD: menuda verguenza me da entrar en IOTA a 3,89 cuando tuve 1000 IOTAS a 0,68 :S



No le des más vueltas, son lecciones para aprender el significado de hold o el bueno hodl. Mientras te hayas salido en beneficio, es lo que te llevas 

En criptolandia solo se pierde quien vende en perdidas. Si tuviéramos un chivato... seríamos todos los putos amos. 8:


----------



## Divad (10 Dic 2017)

Por si alguna vez os creéis que el juego no está controlado por los listos... Recordad siempre las siguientes imágenes 

Los futuros y demás mierdas del fiduciario servirán para enmascarar la sangría y fiestas que van haciendo. Qué no os tomen el pelo! :

Ya podrían existir bots chivatos...







Las ballenas no solo controlan bitcoin, lo controlan todo y son los creadores del juego, los listos ^^
http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2017-...lem-1000-investors-control-nearly-half-market

Esperaré a que se relajen los bots asesinos y se activen los "buenos" 8:


----------



## RuiKi84 (10 Dic 2017)

Vaya barrido han pegado esta noche ...


----------



## Divad (10 Dic 2017)

Hay 81B en la recámara para propulsar de nuevo las cryptos más lo que metan nuevo.

Estaría bien sacarle las líneas a este gráfico...
Global Charts | CoinMarketCap 

Igual sería más fácil predecir cuando llegará el próximo barrido y así se aprovecha al máximo las subidas.


----------



## kaopower (10 Dic 2017)

como entra la pasta en IOTA, lo flipo
compre a 3,89 hace poco mas de una hora y ya esta en 4,21


----------



## Oso Amoroso (10 Dic 2017)

kaopower dijo:


> como entra la pasta en IOTA, lo flipo
> compre a 3,89 hace poco mas de una hora y ya esta en 4,21



Idem, yo a 3,76$ pero vamos, en cuanto vea que pierde gas la subida vendo, la pasta iba para otro lado pero al ver el rebajazo nocturno no he podido resistirme, a ver si me da tiempo a meter algo a Dent a 0.000003 porque ya se esta negociando con un digito mas, yo la orden la pondre a ver si suena la flauta. Si no es el caso mirare otras o metere algo mas en la ICO de INS, ando dudando sobre eso.......


----------



## kaopower (10 Dic 2017)

Oso Amoroso dijo:


> Idem, yo a 3,76$ pero vamos, en cuanto vea que pierde gas la subida vendo, la pasta iba para otro lado pero al ver el rebajazo nocturno no he podido resistirme, a ver si me da tiempo a meter algo a Dent a 0.000003 porque ya se esta negociando con un digito mas, yo la orden la pondre a ver si suena la flauta. Si no es el caso mirare otras o metere algo mas en la ICO de INS, ando dudando sobre eso.......



vivo en continente americano y ya es practicamente hora de ir a sobar asi que espero levantarme con buen sabor de boca

como esta lo de dent? novato en temas ico


----------



## Oso Amoroso (10 Dic 2017)

kaopower dijo:


> vivo en continente americano y ya es practicamente hora de ir a sobar asi que espero levantarme con buen sabor de boca
> 
> como esta lo de dent? novato en temas ico



Yo me meti a raiz de los comentarios de Divad, pille muy poco no por dudar de sus palabras sino porque me sonaba a chino todo lo relativo a ella pero como comentaban que sale el lunes en un exchange coreano ( que no tiene mucho volumen peor bueno, menos de una piedra) pues a ver si suena la flauta, meti poco mas de 300€ asi que tampoco pasa nada si la cosa no funciona pero como veo que la cosa va para arriba igual meto algo mas......


----------



## easyridergs (10 Dic 2017)

Yo pase 1.7 ETH a HITBTC para pillar Dent pero al ver la mierda de exchange al final pasé. Ahora lo jodido es volver a sacar los ETH, ya llevan 12 en pending, menudo truño.


----------



## Cakau (10 Dic 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> No vería descabellado meterle algo. No creo que muchas de estas empresas vayan a existir en un futuro, el token al menos, pero al tampoco haber nada en estos momentos que dé respuestas a lo que pretenden no vería descabellado que muchas suban, más que nada a modo de posicionamiento ante la incertidumbre.
> 
> [youtube]Yym5A18UyGI[/youtube]
> 
> ...




Gracias Anarquista!! Creo que tienes razón, al final quedará lo que quedará pero si se puede hacer un buen x5 o x10 antes, habrá que aprovecharlo. Con IOTA y con Walton no me ha ido mal (también tecnologia IOT). A ver si puedo entrar... putos exchanges saturados


----------



## Oso Amoroso (10 Dic 2017)

easyridergs dijo:


> Yo pase 1.7 ETH a HITBTC para pillar Dent pero al ver la mierda de exchange al final pasé. Ahora lo jodido es volver a sacar los ETH, ya llevan 12 en pending, menudo truño.



:: Hitbtc creo que esta entre los 10 exchanges con mas volumen del mundo, no me parece que sea una mierda por lo poco que he visto, no se........respecto a lo de ETH es que es un cristo mover ETH y BTC en estos dias( ETH tema gatitos sobre todo) en todo el mundo. Si puedes cancela la transferencia, cambia tus ETH en LTC y transfierelos de esa forma, pierdes algo de dinero por la conversion pero luego puedes sacarlos sin problemas muy muy rapido.


----------



## easyridergs (10 Dic 2017)

Oso Amoroso dijo:


> :: Hitbtc creo que esta entre los 10 exchanges con mas volumen del mundo, no me parece que sea una mierda por lo poco que he visto, no se........respecto a lo de ETH es que es un cristo mover ETH y BTC en estos dias( ETH tema gatitos sobre todo) en todo el mundo. Si puedes cancela la transferencia, cambia tus ETH en LTC y transfierelos de esa forma, pierdes algo de dinero por la conversion pero luego puedes sacarlos sin problemas muy muy rapido.



No me deja cancelar, bueno ya llegarán.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (10 Dic 2017)

easyridergs dijo:


> No me deja cancelar, bueno ya llegarán.



Yo llevo 2 días para sacar Ethereum de ether delta, ésa si que es una porquería, además los menús y el sistema de compra venta es horrible y lento lento. Nunca más meto nada ahí.


----------



## arras2 (10 Dic 2017)

¿Alguien ha probado en las 3 últimas horas Kraken? Lleva 3 horas sin ejectuar operaciones... Puto chiringuito. Dan ganas de retirar todo (si vuelve en sí) y retirarse de este mundo...


----------



## silverwindow (10 Dic 2017)

Estan todos les exchanges medio petados por el trafico inusual de estos dias.
HITBTC es el 5 mayor exchange.
Kraken va como el culo, pero todo acaba llegando.

Incluso bitfinex (numero 1)dice que pueden tardar dias en llegar.


----------



## Oso Amoroso (10 Dic 2017)

Yo ya digo que muevo entre Kraken, HitBTC y Bitfinex via LTC sin problemas, con ETH es una puta mierda, con BTC ni idea, no he probado.


----------



## arras2 (10 Dic 2017)

Oso Amoroso dijo:


> Yo ya digo que muevo entre Kraken, HitBTC y Bitfinex via LTC sin problemas, con ETH es una puta mierda, con BTC ni idea, no he probado.



no problemas de pasar monedas etc... Problemas de que la cotización se ha quedado parada a las 6 de la mañana y ahí está todo congelado. ME parecía raro que al entrar fuera rápido y fluido. No te jode!, si no va la cotización. Todo congelado a los precios de las 6 de la mañana. Es acojonante.


----------



## trancos123 (10 Dic 2017)

kaopower dijo:


> que os parece mejor en este momento
> tengo 1500 aurelios para meter a jugar y no se si meterlo todo a ETH o meter 50% y 50% a XRP



Cuidado con ripple que no quieren que especuléis:

_Private exchanges and liquidity providers may choose to hold additional XRP for trading. *Ripple (the company) does not promote XRP as a speculative investment*._

Esta gente controla el 60% de ripple que hay, si se intenta hacer jugadas de 'pump and dump' y similares, no tendrán ningún problema en soltar moneda para frenarlo.

Ripple - Why You Shouldn't Invest (and Not Because It's a Scam)


----------



## easyridergs (10 Dic 2017)

Después de unas 14 horas he recibido los ETH desde HITBTC. Podéis poner el enlace de las leonesas esas que decís.


----------



## Patanegra (10 Dic 2017)

llego tarde a la ICO de Universa, alguien sabe donde y cuando se pueden comprar universa? me parece que el simblo es UTN


----------



## Oso Amoroso (10 Dic 2017)

Dent creo que va a volver a subir de precio en breve, al final no tragaron con mi precio de compra de 0.000003 y tuve que comprar a 0.000004 pero por lo que veo se estan comiendo la oferta que hay a esos niveles muy muy rapido y en el siguiente nivel de 0.000005 tampoco es que haya demasiada oferta, no se , no se......


----------



## Sedao (10 Dic 2017)

Alguien por aquí está en SNGLS? he vendido hasta al perro para invertir en Singular DTV, la puta Netflix del futuro...


----------



## Oso Amoroso (10 Dic 2017)

Joder, lo dicho, antes hablo y ya se lo han comido lo del Dent a 0.000004.....ésto promete, solo tengo 450000 monedas pero bueno, si sigue subiendo ya me da para el regalo de Reyes


----------



## juli (10 Dic 2017)

Cuándo empiezan exactamente los malabares de BTC sobre los que tan de puntillas se está pasando en este hilo ?

Gracias.


----------



## jorgitonew (10 Dic 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Te las puedes llevar cuando quieras a tu refugio de papel. En la fase I no me interesa. Aún soy muy maruja.
> 
> Y lo de los impuestos..., tras ver como la brillante carrera de Capone se fue al traste por asuntillos fiscales... lo tengo muy claro: Guerras las justas y necesarias.



esa es la primera lección clave de supervivencia... no te metas con Hacienda

la segunda lección clave de supervivencia la dio Pablo Emilio Escobar Gaviria... no te metas en política


----------



## Patanegra (10 Dic 2017)

hablando de Montoro, si hay las pluvalias son imponibles, tambien las minusvalias son deductibles, no? si las hubiera claro.


----------



## jorgitonew (10 Dic 2017)

Oso Amoroso dijo:


> Yo ya digo que muevo entre Kraken, HitBTC y Bitfinex via LTC sin problemas, con ETH es una puta mierda, con BTC ni idea, no he probado.



esta es la clave de porque ltc va a reemplazar a bitcoin

ltc ahora es lo que bitcoin debería ser. en cuanto más y más gente vayan usando ltc para hacer sus transacciones porque no pueden con btc, el precio de ltc a las nubes

btc y bch están a su guerra y ninguno de los dos innovando....dejemos que se maten entre ellos que ya viene ltc a quedarse con el negocio con un buen equipo Unido haciendo cosas útiles

---------- Post added 10-dic-2017 at 13:18 ----------




trancos123 dijo:


> Cuidado con ripple que no quieren que especuléis:
> 
> _Private exchanges and liquidity providers may choose to hold additional XRP for trading. *Ripple (the company) does not promote XRP as a speculative investment*._
> 
> ...



pero a cambio si es inversión a largo plazo... especula con las otras coins y de vez en cuando vas pasando a ripple algo de dinero.... sería como tú plan de jubilación


----------



## lurker (10 Dic 2017)

¿alguien sabe algo de KIN ? es de los creadores de Kik, una app de chat bastante extendida y bien posicionada creada por Ted Livingston, un 30 under de 30 de Forbes.
KIN está en unos cuantos ceros de $ y en su equipo cuenta con algún que otro judío, seguro que a Divad le pone los dientes largos...
Por otra parte no ha tenido ningún gran pump y está por debajo de su precio inicial (creo)


----------



## Divad (10 Dic 2017)

lurker dijo:


> ¿alguien sabe algo de KIN ? es de los creadores de Kik, una app de chat bastante extendida y bien posicionada creada por Ted Livingston, un 30 under de 30 de Forbes.
> KIN está en unos cuantos ceros de $ y en su equipo cuenta con algún que otro judío, seguro que a Divad le pone los dientes largos...
> Por otra parte no ha tenido ningún gran pump y está por debajo de su precio inicial (creo)



Prefiero sectores más estratégicos como es el caso de dent, dentacoin, ambrosus, patientory, singularsdtv, bancor, aragon, tarjetas, bancos, exchanges, apuestas, juegos y creo que no me dejo ninguna más 8:

Creo que van a ser las que más dinero acaben acumulando :fiufiu:


----------



## Claudius (10 Dic 2017)

japanese-cryptocurrency-exchanges-police-cyber-crime/
10 Japanese Cryptocurrency Exchanges and Tokyo Police Unite to Fight Cyber Crime - Bitcoin News


----------



## Divad (10 Dic 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> japanese-cryptocurrency-exchanges-police-cyber-crime/
> 10 Japanese Cryptocurrency Exchanges and Tokyo Police Unite to Fight Cyber Crime - Bitcoin News



Los massmierda se sincronizan en ir a por los "malos" 
Bulgaria has enough Bitcoins to pay off fifth of debt | Daily Mail Online

Con este tienen la excusa perfecta de que baje bitcoin :: pero el mensaje final es que nos portemos bien? ienso:


----------



## paketazo (10 Dic 2017)

Llevo unos días mirando de reojo a waves en el chart, y está recuperando mejor que otras monedas. No me mirado el reddit, ¿sabe algún holder si va a liberar alguna new en breve?

Un saludo


----------



## Cayo Marcio (10 Dic 2017)

Dent va como un tiro, ojalá siga así, yo holdeo hasta que valga mínimo 0.1 . Espero que a finales de 2018, con suerte antes.


----------



## juli (10 Dic 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Llevo unos días mirando de reojo a waves en el chart, y está recuperando mejor que otras monedas. No me mirado el reddit, ¿sabe algún holder si va a liberar alguna new en breve?
> 
> Un saludo



Ni idea. Pero lleva rozando los 2 dígitos un par de veces...y espero que romperlos sea un salto de calidad. 

Qué te cuentas del paso de BTC a todo ese status de futuros, derivados, etc ?

Un saludo.


----------



## arras2 (10 Dic 2017)

La psicología me traiciona cosa mala. Ayer estuve prácticamente dentro de DENT y al final no lo hice (5% de mi capital total)... Soy extremadamente cuateloso, y el problema es que tengo unos dineros que me queman, y sé que cuando me mueva, la cagaré vilmente.

En fin, mensaje fustigándome. Genial idea lo de DENT para hacer un xX.


----------



## Donald Draper (10 Dic 2017)

Hola, soy holder de ETH pero me estoy planteando diversificar del siguiente modo:

- HODL total ETH 45%
- HODL total LTC 20%
- HODL total DASH 20%

Y el 5% restante ir metiendo 100 en 100 pavetes a rollos tipo DENT y cosas así que no conozco, del mismo modo del que va al casino o echa un cupón a los ciegos. 

LTC y DASH permiten paper wallet? Me planteo pillarme un Ledger o un chisme de estos...
Gracias! No participo mucho pero me gusta mucho leer!


----------



## paketazo (10 Dic 2017)

Donald Draper dijo:


> Hola, soy holder de ETH pero me estoy planteando diversificar del siguiente modo:
> 
> - HODL total ETH 45%
> - HODL total LTC 20%
> ...



Me parece una idea cojonuda, pero quizá debas esperar para hacer el cambio a un pump de ETH, que creo que lo debe...algo del estilo que le hemos visto no hace tanto a Dash al saltar de 400$ a 800$ o a LTC pasar de 80$ a 150$.

Creo que si haces ahora el cambio es posible pierdas poder adquisitivo.

*Juli* los derivados son una trampa mortal, ya esté detrás el S&P , el oro, o BTC, ene ste caso creo que hablamos de un CFDs...habra que ver la liquidez que le dan al CFD, pues es posible que no acuda capital a su negociación:

Hay CFDs por ejemplo del oro sin apenas liquidez, y otros poseen mucha, depende del emisor, las garantias del mismo, y el apalancamiento.

Si el ratio es 1:1 directo e inverso, creo que por ser pionero atraerá capitales, pero en un primer momento no afectará a la cotización, el problema vendrá si mueve más volumen o cercano al propio subyacente (BTC)

Si eso sucede, quiere decir que los grandes holders de BTC, son los que se posicionarán cortos o largos en el CFD, pues ellos mismos pueden manejar su cotización.

Un saludo


----------



## juli (10 Dic 2017)

*@paketazo* : Sí, hay mil chanchullos. Pero...Cuándo se abre la veda ?

Se ven ya unos coletazos de miedo en monedas puntuales ( PIVX, por ejemplo, hace un segundo, rozaba los 5,40 ...mieditis ? )

( Es hoy la noche de los cuchillos largos ? )

---------- Post added 10-dic-2017 at 15:44 ----------




Donald Draper dijo:


> Hola, soy holder de ETH pero me estoy planteando diversificar del siguiente modo:
> 
> - HODL total ETH 45%
> - HODL total LTC 20%
> ...



Mayor lógica no se me ocurre...tal vez ampliar un pelín ese apartado de "ruleta rusa" tampoco estaría de más...pero impecable postura, vamos.


----------



## Claudius (10 Dic 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Llevo unos días mirando de reojo a waves en el chart, y está recuperando mejor que otras monedas. No me mirado el reddit, ¿sabe algún holder si va a liberar alguna new en breve?



El 15-d, y el nuevo interface del exchand DEX.

Berlin Blockchain Day

Waves pretende realizar 1.000 transacciones en 1.3 minutos tras su HardFork | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas


----------



## jashita (10 Dic 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Llevo unos días mirando de reojo a waves en el chart, y está recuperando mejor que otras monedas. No me mirado el reddit, ¿sabe algún holder si va a liberar alguna new en breve?
> 
> Un saludo



Mejora de rendimiento muy alta (comparando con el anterior) y nuevo interfaz con gráficas Trading View. Lo dije tiempo atrás.
Creo que hacen el "soft-fork" el día 20 de este mes.

Dan imagen de equipo serio y con soporte del gobierno ruso, aunque entre sus apoyos hay mucha chiquillada, en general transmiten confianza.

(Perdona Claudius, acabo de ver tu post.)


----------



## PREDATOR (10 Dic 2017)

1 posibles alternativas , que os parece?

*Stratis:
*


Spoiler












*Omni:*



Spoiler


----------



## juli (10 Dic 2017)

Alguien sabe cuándo comienza todo éso de los derivados, etc en Bitcoin ?


----------



## orbeo (10 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> Alguien sabe cuándo comienza todo éso de los derivados, etc en Bitcoin ?



5 pm usa
12 am ejpein


----------



## haruki murakami (10 Dic 2017)

parece que el plan de dejar estancado a ETH esta funcionando...cuando Bitcoin baja, Ehereum baja...luego Bitcoin sube y Ethereum sube un poco..pero no mas que Bitcoin..y asi se la van a pasar...lo bueno es que se ve que en ETH hay mano dura que no esta dejando que baje la cotizacion por debajo del $420. Ya veremos donde para todo esto.


----------



## Donald Draper (10 Dic 2017)

CryptoCurrency Screener - Yahoo Finance

Ha sacado Yahoo Finance un apartado para nosotros. NOSTAMAL.


----------



## haruki murakami (10 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> 5 pm usa
> 12 am ejpein



---------------------------------------------------- 
hoy arranca una empresa, el 18 Dic. arranca la otra que tambien va a negociar Futuros con Bitcoins...y Goldman Sachs tambien se va a meter pero con "algunos clientes" y apuesto que deben ser los mas poderosos....a que no?


----------



## paketazo (10 Dic 2017)

haruki murakami dijo:


> parece que el plan de dejar estancado a ETH esta funcionando...cuando Bitcoin baja, Ehereum baja...luego Bitcoin sube y Ethereum sube un poco..pero no mas que Bitcoin..y asi se la van a pasar...lo bueno es que se ve que en ETH hay mano dura que no esta dejando que baje la cotizacion por debajo del $420. Ya veremos donde para todo esto.



Bueno, tanto como funcionar...yo lo considero una opción para diversificar, pero lo que está claro es que ETH en las últimas semanas se ha comido un buen mojón Vs BTC.

Mi última entrada fue sobre 340$ creo recordar, pero en BTC eran 0.048BTC/ETH... o sea que ha perdido Vs BTC un 40% a pesar de haber escalado en $...mérito que le atribuyo más a la subida de BTC que améritos de ETH.

Lo que sí creo, es que se podría dar un reequilibrio de poderes escalando ETH Vs a BTC por pautas vistas en el pasado, pero claro, esto no es ciencia, es solo una manera de diversificar y tratar de salvar un poco el capital invertido y no poner todos los huevos en la misma cesta.

Hoy por hoy, y salvo algunas excepciones BTC ene stas últimas semanas ha roto la boca a cryptoworld...¿seguirá así?...¡quién lo supiera!

Un saludo


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (10 Dic 2017)

Recién llegada a casa, Dent a 00005.. me sabe a poco, a ver en los próximos días


----------



## haruki murakami (10 Dic 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Bueno, tanto como funcionar...yo lo considero una opción para diversificar, pero lo que está claro es que ETH en las últimas semanas se ha comido un buen mojón Vs BTC.
> 
> Mi última entrada fue sobre 340$ creo recordar, pero en BTC eran 0.048BTC/ETH... o sea que ha perdido Vs BTC un 40% a pesar de haber escalado en $...mérito que le atribuyo más a la subida de BTC que améritos de ETH.
> 
> ...



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Tienes razon...aunque yo si tengo por ahora todos mis huevos en una misma cesta, esa cesta es Ethereum...Estoy all-in. Y apuntate paketazo fecha de subida para ETH...podria estar desde el dia 13 de Diciembre hasta dos semanas mas....
AI-
Robotics,
Singularity,
Cindicator
AGI


----------



## danjian (10 Dic 2017)

Como creeis que va a afectar lo de los "futuros de bitcoin" al precio del Bitcoin? En teoria ahora le pueden meter manos los peces gordos, intentaran cargarselo?


----------



## paketazo (10 Dic 2017)

danjian dijo:


> Como creeis que va a afectar lo de los "futuros de bitcoin" al precio del Bitcoin? En teoria ahora le pueden meter manos los peces gordos, intentaran cargarselo?



Cargarselo no, no pueden, al menos no alterando la cotización.

Lo que sí podrían intentar, que quizá no lo hagan ni les interese, es manejar el precio en los exchangers para bajarlo y hacerse ellos con más y más BTC aprovechando que pueden anticipar bajadas y subidas en los CFDs que ellos mismos podrían manejar.

Si entran en esta dinámica, el mercado les pertenecerá, pues tendrán el poder del mercado al poseer el mayor % de BTC en los exchangers, cosa que los holders no harán (arriesgar sus BTC dentro de un exchanger)

No hace falta un % muy alto, ya que ahora mismo hay muy pocos BTC libres cotizando, unos cuantos holders que quieran tirar el precio, si están en posesión del 5% de la base monetaria BTC creo que tendrían de sobra.

Tirar...y recomprar lo que ellos mismos venden pero más abajo, entiendase la teoría. Mientras se ponen cortos en CFDs y recogen plusvalías justo antes de subirlo.

¿puede hacerse?

Claro, solo les hace falta consenso entre ellos y que no aparezca un tercero con mucha pasta que quiera joderlos.

Un saludo


----------



## Divad (10 Dic 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Cargarselo no, no pueden, al menos no alterando la cotización.
> 
> Lo que sí podrían intentar, que quizá no lo hagan ni les interese, es manejar el precio en los exchangers para bajarlo y hacerse ellos con más y más BTC aprovechando que pueden anticipar bajadas y subidas en los CFDs que ellos mismos podrían manejar.
> 
> ...



Si la mandan para abajo de golpe cierro las operaciones que tengo abiertas en kraken y me pongo en largo. Así hasta que reviente kraken :XX:


----------



## McMax (10 Dic 2017)

Pues yo aprovechando que me he dado cuenta que tenía cuenta en hitbtc operativa, he pillado unos dent a 0.00005 espero con suerte pillar más a 4.


----------



## djun (10 Dic 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> El 15-d, y el nuevo interface del exchand DEX.
> 
> Berlin Blockchain Day
> 
> Waves pretende realizar 1.000 transacciones en 1.3 minutos tras su HardFork | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas



No se habrán equivocado y serán 1000 transacciones en 1.3 *segundos*? 
1000 transacciones en 1.3 minutos no parece mucho, son unas 13 transacciones por segundo. Eso no es una gran mejora de la escalabilidad. En el Bitcoin se realizan 7 transacciones por segundo. Y por supuesto, es insuficiente.


----------



## RuiKi84 (10 Dic 2017)

Ni ellos mismos saben como controlar este nuevo mercado, van tarde y lo saben, les está entrando las prisas a todos los grandes igual que me entraron a mi, van a nacer muchos más millonarios de los que hay ahora, mal que les pese.


----------



## desprendedor (10 Dic 2017)

Saludos a todos, llevo un tiempo siguiendo la evolución de las cripto, y visto lo visto es una pena no haber hecho una inversión considerable desde comienzos de año...

Que opinais de SONM? Parece similar a Golem, tiene una menor capitalización, y se esperan novedades a finales de mes.

No os parece demasiado alto el Max Supply de DENT? 

Coins que me llamaron la atención (tampoco conozco muchas, igual hay 20 que hacen lo mismo) pero no me inspiran confianza:
Viberate, enfocado al sector musical.
Decentraland, permite comprar "parcelas" de un mundo de realidad virtual, me recordó a milliondollarhomepage.
Upfiring, para compartir archivos p2p, baja capitalización y poca información por parte del equipo de desarrollo.


----------



## Divad (10 Dic 2017)

djun dijo:


> No se habrán equivocado y serán 1000 transacciones en 1.3 *segundos*?
> 1000 transacciones en 1.3 minutos no parece mucho, son unas 13 transacciones por segundo. Eso no es una gran mejora de la escalabilidad. En el Bitcoin se realizan 7 transacciones por segundo. Y por supuesto, es insuficiente.



La secuencia que tiene es chula 11.1111111

Por menos y mejor sale más rentable en corto plazo. De igual modo ocurre con cualquier otra crypto que no sea el Bitcoin.

El juego se actualiza constantemente y las mejoras se agradecen para todos los que se suben a la ola 



Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 10-dic-2017 at 23:19 ----------

@desprendedor te parece pequeño meter a todas las operadoras que existen en una misma casa? 

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## EDV (10 Dic 2017)

WAVES ha pasado de 10$, ahora ha bajado pero ya ha roto esa línea.


----------



## haruki murakami (11 Dic 2017)

Arrancan ahora mismo los Futuros del Bitcoin...yo creo que vamos para abajo...así comience para arriba.


----------



## danjian (11 Dic 2017)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Arrancan ahora mismo los Futuros del Bitcoin...yo creo que vamos para abajo...así comience para arriba.



Donde se puede ver el precio de ese mercado?

pd:Ya lo encontre: BG1! Charts and Quotes


----------



## danjian (11 Dic 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Esperáis noche de cuchillos largos?
> 
> BTc se ha rebotado 1500 en un Plas..



Por ahora el sitio web de la CBOE ha colapsado ... 
Este twitter va cantando los precios y parece que va para arriba

pd: precios en directo youtube.com/watch?v=9zj0ttLruAc


----------



## haruki murakami (11 Dic 2017)

Hold en ETH...apesar de que los primeros contratos de futuros apunten BTC a USD16.600 para Enero....de esto no hay que fiarse ni un poquito.


----------



## haruki murakami (11 Dic 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> El terremoto se ha sentido aquí, en el contado... así que: Yastán aquí!
> 
> ETH necesita que le pongan futuros... o seguirá en coma.



--------------------------------------#--

ETH en estado de coma, no lo has podido describir mejor...no se deja arrastrar mucho, ni para arriba ni para abajo. Es bueno y malo dependiendo de la situación. Cuando Bitcoin baja mucho, ETH no se deja arrastrar tanto. Cuando Btc sube, ETH sube pero poco, y su franja está clara ahora mismo, USD 420 y USD 490. Es necesario que rompa la tendencia...sino el estado de coma podría ponerlo en muy mala posición.


----------



## carlosjulian (11 Dic 2017)

Me animé siguiendo el roadmap de Dent y lo que ha comentado el amigo @Divad y he comprado mis primeras 20k Chapas, a ver que sucede.


----------



## RuiKi84 (11 Dic 2017)

Los barridos de ayer ya están recuperados con creces, que pasada


----------



## silverwindow (11 Dic 2017)

Ya esta el abujero negro de bitcoin absorbiendo toda la materia y energia del universo crypto.


----------



## RuiKi84 (11 Dic 2017)

El Bitcoin está llegando a oídos de toda la gente de la
Calle, para los que no saben nada, no les nombres otra criptomoneda que no sea Btc, va a entrar dinero a saco, están todos convencidos de que llegará a los 100k, nadie los suelta, es el valor refugio del mercado Cripto y el “índice”. Ayer vi la noticia de los futuros btc en el telediario nacional, hacían especial inciso en que no estaba regulado por ningún gobierno, todavía hay mucho excepticismo entre los reguladores del mercado de toda la vida, el “producto financiero” como ellos le llaman, les ha pillado el toro y están entrando intentando hacer el menor ruido posible.

Este mundillo no está desarrollado todo se cuelga y apestado de gente intentando entrar con el dinero en la mano, todos los Exchanges abarrotados de trabajo, jóvenes de todo el mundo holdeando con todos sus ahorros, los grandes reguladores del mercado clásico están acojonados al no saber controlar a la bestia, se han tirado años desprestigiando este mercado sin regular, los próximos meses van a ser una locura.

---------- Post added 11-dic-2017 at 08:20 ----------

Adjunto un gráfico para entender el tamaño de los activos financieros, fijaros en el tamaño de criptolandia respecto a todo lo demás, esto es para asustarse.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (11 Dic 2017)

Dent sin listar aun en Coinrail, imagino que hoy son depositos y mañana trading.


----------



## davitin (11 Dic 2017)

Sonm, super computacion distribuida, ha subido hoy hasta los 0.19 desde los 0.12 (llego a estar a 0.06) y se ha estabilizado en 0.17...van a listar el token en okex.com, este mes sacan wallet, red de pruebas y en verano el producto acabado.

Yo he invertido bastante en esta moneda, al año que viene estoy seguro que va a valer varios dolares, acordaos de este post.


----------



## Tesmon40 (11 Dic 2017)

Me gusta mucho sonm, pero estuve leyendo en otros foros y no la ponían muy bien. Decían que era scam y por eso no le puse dinero. Que opináis de sonm vosotros? Me sigue gustando este proyecto


----------



## arras2 (11 Dic 2017)

Llevo días y días leyendo y releyendo el hilo y cada vez voy entendiendo un poquito más, pero estoy saturado de información. Estoy buscando algo para meter un 10% de mi inversión. Habiendo dejado la posibilidad de entrar a dent a 3 por cagón (ya hubiera salido a 5 con un 66% en 12 horas como buen cagón), estoy mirando otras opciones que se comentan por aquí.

Vi que *Qash* se supone que tiene que ser una moneda potente impulsada desde japón, pero mirando su gráfico (tampoco soy experto) está bajista total. La cuestión es que da la sensación que en el gráfico de una hora ha hecho un doble suelo sobre los 0,60$ y esta noche, en esos valores el volumen ha aumentado muchísimo comparado con los volúmenes anteriores y la cotización no ha bajado. Lo malo es que tiene una resistencia bajista que nunca ha conseguido romper.







¿Lleváis qash? ¿Me he montado una buena película y es un chicharro que se irá a la basura en breve?


----------



## McMax (11 Dic 2017)

Alguna novedad de DENT?


----------



## trancos123 (11 Dic 2017)

Dadle un vistazo a Dent, hold durante unos cuantos meses.

Dent (DENT) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap


----------



## PREDATOR (11 Dic 2017)

Hola,
que opinión sensación os da INS Ecosystem?


----------



## paketazo (11 Dic 2017)

Os aporto para los que tengan o estén pensando entrar en waves unas puntualizaciones.

Ayer entré en mi wallet lite de waves (las del exchanger descentralizado), y vi que tenía un par de docenas de ETH olvidadas de cuando quise comprar wager abajo.

Bien, realice el withdrawal a mi ether account y veo que no se realiza.

Empiezo a investigar y leyendo en los aportes de waves exchanger encuentro que lo que se tradea en waves platform exchange, no es el token oficial que has transferido allí, hablo de BTC, LTC, ETH...los del top que cotizan.

Por el contrario, se emplea la extensión w para formalizar ese token y usarlo en waves exchanger wBTC, wETH, wLTC...lo que vendría a ser buscando una similitud un USDT respecto a USD.

Ellos afirman que existe dualidad de cada token 1:1, pero yo me pregunto ¿es eso cierto?

Luego como veo que mi retirada no se refleja en mi dirección, rebusco más y leo que el token que pretendes retirar, no acude a tu dirección, si no que va primero a una cuenta multifirma de waves, quién luego lo remite a tu cuenta elegida.

Tras poner mi reclamación, no tardan en poner esta nota en las news:

Due to persistent problems in the Ethereum network, our gateway ... / General Forum / WAVES

¿motivo?

Pues para mi, que soy muy receloso, el motivo es que esa dualidad 1:1, no se cumple y están comprando ETH para poder cubrir los retiros.

He visto que ha sucedido antes con BTC

Me garantizan que en unos dias todo resuelto: ¡claro, cuando tengan tokens reales que transferirme!

¿conclusión?

El waves DEX es una basura y una estafa, solo es apto para tradear con sus tokens (waves e hijos)

Os lo dejo como experiencia personal, yo voy a sacarme de encima todo lo que tengo ahí metido, por mi como si se va a la luna, pero eso es de todo menos descentralizado...para muestra, lo que me ha sucedido.

Un saludo.


----------



## Patanegra (11 Dic 2017)

cual recomendai para holdear?

que os parece Universa (UTN)?


----------



## haruki murakami (11 Dic 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Os aporto para los que tengan o estén pensando entrar en waves unas puntualizaciones.
> 
> Ayer entré en mi wallet lite de waves (las del exchanger descentralizado), y vi que tenía un par de docenas de ETH olvidadas de cuando quise comprar wager abajo.
> 
> ...



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
eso quiere decir que te vas a salir de Wagerr evidentemente?


----------



## Claudius (11 Dic 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Os aporto para los que tengan o estén pensando entrar en waves unas puntualizaciones.
> 
> Ayer entré en mi wallet lite de waves (las del exchanger descentralizado), y vi que tenía un par de docenas de ETH olvidadas de cuando quise comprar wager abajo.
> 
> ...



Como te la clavan los rusos. ) 

Waves es shitcoin, para pasar a alt-coin debería de tomarse 'sus cosas' más serias, eso si, estos días con tanta noticia y tal, hype y a subir. 
Pero vamos yo de todo lo que sea shit, ahora mismo no entraría mucho, porque el btc como producto especulativo se va a hacer mainstream.


----------



## silverwindow (11 Dic 2017)

PREDATOR dijo:


> Hola,
> que opinión sensación os da INS Ecosystem?



Muy buena,van uns chapas.


----------



## paketazo (11 Dic 2017)

haruki murakami dijo:


> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> eso quiere decir que te vas a salir de Wagerr evidentemente?



Wager en teoría sacará su propia cadena, pero tengo claro que si pretende seguir usando waves para su plataforma de apuestas, dudo que me quede para algo más que especular.

Los que tengais wager creo que este mes va a ser muy volátil, hay gente deseando entrar, y otros (los de la ICO) deseando salirse con buenas perras ganadas.

Como dije cuando andaba por 0,09$ se verían los 0,20$ y ya se han visto, y falta más de un mes para liberación de plataforma de apuestas.

Tanto podría irse a 0,50$ como dumpearla los early con el hype a precio de salida.

Si eso haced ROI y dejad correr el resto.



Claudius dijo:


> Como te la clavan los rusos. )
> 
> Waves es shitcoin, para pasar a alt-coin debería de tomarse 'sus cosas' más serias, eso si, estos días con tanta noticia y tal, hype y a subir.
> Pero vamos yo de todo lo que sea shit, ahora mismo no entraría mucho, porque el btc como producto especulativo se va a hacer mainstream.



En parte sí, me la han dado...pero me pasa por no leer bien la letra pequeña, también es cierto que no tengo apenas nada ahí metido, pero no me agrada que me vacilen.

Como has dicho una shit en toda regla...aquí hay que quedarse de momento con las de siempre, y las que vienen pues que se lo vayan ganando, mejor perder lasprimeras paradas y montarse sobre algo seguro y testado.

Un saludo


----------



## Blackest (11 Dic 2017)

por cierto que os parece Litecoin? no solo ha aguantado el tiron de btc sino que además ha crecido porcentualmente mas que él


----------



## juli (11 Dic 2017)

Para los recién lledados, un comentario, al hilo del espléndido aviso de paketazo sobre waves.

No olvidéis que paketazo lleva tiempo en ésto y tiene una posición que mantener...si la conserva con posiciones alcistas aseguradas, aunque menos disparadas, su portfolio sería de una prosperidad deslumbrante. Ite al top y meter pasta en BTCcash hace 2 meses, teneindo Dash , ETH o el propio BTC ahí, era una incógnita...pero hoy lleva un x6 casi desde el fondo. Esas operaciones le dan muchísima vidilla a tu cartera cuando salen bien.

Al final, está el mix de qjuien quiera intentar forzar saltos de calidad en su portfolio, que éso es muy personal en fiunción de las medias , prisas y objetivos de cada uno. Y esa papeleta, igual que la de ir al baño, se resuelve a solas, 

Ayer un forero comentaba de un 5% en destinos especulativos dentro de su cartera. Personalmente, no veo que hasta un 20% por ejemplo, siempre que te bases en un 80% de valores "seguros" , no sea un ratio más que asumible ( y Waves , redndando en el ejemplo, es un perfil soñado como shitcoin , pues los truños que hay hasta el 1400 del ranking son de flipe y medio ).

Y eso...un matiz, nada más...pero entiendo que ponderable a la bola de cada cual. Al final, no hay reglas impecables, sino un mix de pormenores que hay que entender y asimilar o descartar...y de esa habilidad depende todo. 

Sí que algo muy importante sería un ROI y echar lo pillado en la escaramuza de turno a un cajón...éso es mantener patrimonio mientras delegas ampliarlo en algo que no tenías y está redondo.

Suerte y cabeza.

---------- Post added 11-dic-2017 at 15:10 ----------




Blackest dijo:


> por cierto que os parece Litecoin? no solo ha aguantado el tiron de btc sino que además ha crecido porcentualmente mas que él



Su cotización, por debajo de Monero , siendo una referencia comercial global del sector de primer orden con puertas a fiat, una blockchain totalmente operaiva ...Una Top con tantas letras como la que más. Pelotazo.


----------



## haruki murakami (11 Dic 2017)

sergiomaor dijo:


> Oye al forero que puso de lo qash estoy indagando el grafico ...no tiene mala pinta se ve claramente que han entrado ballenatos.



---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
BANKERA y QASH...muy similares, pero en mi subjetivo modo de pensar creo que QASH puede ir mas lejos que BANKERA, tienen un roadmap muy parecido, aunque QASH ya lleva por delante que tiene su propio exchange aprobado y con licencia del gobierno japones..y de ahi a que QASH lo vuelvan cryptobanco...es algo muy cercano

La verdad es que es bien tentador este token, tiene el beneplacito del gobierno Japones, en QASH esta metido el hombre mas rico de Japon, y seguro este senor debe tener conexiones con el gobierno Japones muy fuertes, por ende se podria creer que es un caballo ganador (mi modo de pensar)QASH se puede decir que es el token de dos exchange Japoneses (Quoine y Qryptos), 

Quoine tiene licencia de la agencia de servicios financieros de Japon, 
Quoine solo tradea Bitcoin, Bitcoin Cash, ETH y su propio Token (QASH).... 

Qryptos mueve BTC, ETH, Litecoin, Ripple, Bitocoin Cash, NEO, NEM, TRON, Stellar Lumens, Monero, Quantum...aunque la verdad su volumen es *MUY POCO*. 

No se mucho de exchange japonesas, no sabria cual es la que mas volumen maneja, pero si eventualmente esas exchange comienzan a tradear mas...ya vereis como Qash se va to the moon... Otro dato importante esta listada en Bitfinex y es actualmente donde mas se puede comprar, ademas en su web dice que QUOINE se mantiene a los reglamentos de clase mundial del AML/KYC para seguridad financiera (Anti-lavado y Conocimiento del cliente)...


Al final, BANKERA recaudara mucho menos pero tiene mayor potencial de hacer mucho mas dinero...claro... a BANKERA a mi parecer le hace falta mucho mas por desarrollar que a QASH.

Me gustaria mucho tener la opinion de Claudius y otros inversores de BANKERA...que puedan aportarle mas a mi deduccion...seguro Divad anda metido en ambas ya... xD


----------



## silverwindow (11 Dic 2017)

haruki murakami dijo:


> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> BANKERA y QASH...muy similares, pero en mi subjetivo modo de pensar creo que QASH puede ir mas lejos que BANKERA, tienen un roadmap muy parecido, aunque QASH ya lleva por delante que tiene su propio exchange aprobado y con licencia del gobierno japones..y de ahi a que QASH lo vuelvan cryptobanco...es algo muy cercano
> 
> La verdad es que es bien tentador este token, tiene el beneplacito del gobierno Japones, en QASH esta metido el hombre mas rico de Japon, y seguro este senor debe tener conexiones con el gobierno Japones muy fuertes, por ende se podria creer que es un caballo ganador (mi modo de pensar)QASH se puede decir que es el token de dos exchange Japoneses (Quoine y Qryptos),
> ...




Pues ahora esta por los suelos,porque?
(Ojo no lo pregunto como algo malo)


----------



## haruki murakami (11 Dic 2017)

silverwindow dijo:


> Pues ahora esta por los suelos,porque?
> (Ojo no lo pregunto como algo malo)



Muy buena pregunta...y no sabria respondertela. No he investigado nada...
pero suponiendo...se podria decir que dado que en Japon hay fiebre por las criptomonedas...y dado que los Futuros del Bitcoin son "prometedores"..creo que los Futuros para Bitcoin ahora rondan los USD 18,400 para Enero, yo podria creer que la gente esta vendiendo sus tokens de QASH incluso a perdidas para irse a Bitcoin y esperar esa rentabilidad mas cercana...como QASH es un proyecto al que aun le falta por desarrollar y probar mucho, pues la gente se sale.

Otra cosa podria ser que a mucha gente no le guste mucho el hecho de estar en tan solo 3 exchange, Bitfinex..y sus dos exchanges propios (que tienen bajisimo volumen), asi que su distribucion es pesima.


----------



## orbeo (11 Dic 2017)

Aquí tenéis algo interesante de Waves

Breaking: Waves 
Waves and leading market players are founding a new self-regulatory body to set standards for ICOs


----------



## silverwindow (11 Dic 2017)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Muy buena pregunta...y no sabria respondertela. No he investigado nada...
> pero suponiendo...se podria decir que dado que en Japon hay fiebre por las criptomonedas...y dado que los Futuros del Bitcoin son "prometedores"..creo que los Futuros para Bitcoin ahora rondan los USD 18,400 para Enero, yo podria creer que la gente esta vendiendo sus tokens de QASH incluso a perdidas para irse a Bitcoin y esperar esa rentabilidad mas cercana...como QASH es un proyecto al que aun le falta por desarrollar y probar mucho, pues la gente se sale.
> 
> Otra cosa podria ser que a mucha gente no le guste mucho el hecho de estar en tan solo 3 exchange, Bitfinex..y sus dos exchanges propios (que tienen bajisimo volumen), asi que su distribucion es pesima.



Si la verdad es que no pinta mal,la pongo en mi lista de "vigilar"no parece scam,ni ponzi..pero ahora parece muy bajista..si empieza a remontar,pues dentro.


----------



## arras2 (11 Dic 2017)

silverwindow dijo:


> Si la verdad es que no pinta mal,la pongo en mi lista de "vigilar"no parece scam,ni ponzi..pero ahora parece muy bajista..si empieza a remontar,pues dentro.



justamente yo he publicado antes esta respuesta..., por si le quieres echar un vistazo. Está bajista, pero esta noche ha tenido mucho volumen.



Spoiler






arras2 dijo:


> Llevo días y días leyendo y releyendo el hilo y cada vez voy entendiendo un poquito más, pero estoy saturado de información. Estoy buscando algo para meter un 10% de mi inversión. Habiendo dejado la posibilidad de entrar a dent a 3 por cagón (ya hubiera salido a 5 con un 66% en 12 horas como buen cagón), estoy mirando otras opciones que se comentan por aquí.
> 
> Vi que *Qash* se supone que tiene que ser una moneda potente impulsada desde japón, pero mirando su gráfico (tampoco soy experto) está bajista total. La cuestión es que da la sensación que en el gráfico de una hora ha hecho un doble suelo sobre los 0,60$ y esta noche, en esos valores el volumen ha aumentado muchísimo comparado con los volúmenes anteriores y la cotización no ha bajado. Lo malo es que tiene una resistencia bajista que nunca ha conseguido romper.
> 
> ...


----------



## Drewcastle (11 Dic 2017)

Quiero mover mis eth de binance a hitbtc para comprar somn, que me parece muy buena opcion, en binance ahora mismo esta a 0,16-0-17 y en hitbtc a 0,13, pero hitbtc nunca me va bien joder. Aun estoy esperando que se cargue. Y a eso tengo que sumar la espera de la transaccion, que anteayer me tardo horas de eth.

Al final no se si valdra la pena la espera, aunque tengo el palpito que si.


----------



## easyridergs (11 Dic 2017)

Litecoin se comporta de PM, espero que haya transferencia de Bitcoin a Lite. Entre que Btc es una mierda y ahora con los futuros, pues apaga y vámonos.


----------



## Tex Johnston (11 Dic 2017)

Una pregunta de principiante: ¿se puede mover FIAT (€ y/o USD) de un exchange a otro? Quiero decir, sin tener que pasar el FIAT por un banco.


----------



## Divad (11 Dic 2017)

Drewcastle dijo:


> Quiero mover mis eth de binance a hitbtc para comprar somn, que me parece muy buena opcion, en binance ahora mismo esta a 0,16-0-17 y en hitbtc a 0,13, pero hitbtc nunca me va bien joder. Aun estoy esperando que se cargue. Y a eso tengo que sumar la espera de la transaccion, que anteayer me tardo horas de eth.
> 
> Al final no se si valdra la pena la espera, aunque tengo el palpito que si.



Ahora se recomienda no usar la cadena eth para hacerse TX entre exchanges ya que esta saturada. Prueba ltc, Dash,...

Sobre dent
Twitter

Una subida hasta 14 ya está bien para vender y comprar en mínimos. Espero que no se me escape el tren 

Cualquier chapa que esté en mínimos y lleve días de caída acaba siendo una buena compra, pues el recorrido hasta máximos será más largo = más pasta con más chapas. De ahí comprar barato y vender caro.

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juli (11 Dic 2017)

easyridergs dijo:


> Litecoin se comporta de PM, espero que haya transferencia de Bitcoin a Lite. Entre que Btc es una mierda y ahora con los futuros, pues apaga y vámonos.



Si los futuros empiezan a menear la banqueta en BTC , ésos movimientos no son nada descartables ( y para nada hacia LTC, Dash , IOTA o BTC Cash , por ejemplo ).

Con el volumen de BTC, para qué hablar de algo significativo en esa dirección . Puede ser como meter una pierna en un cóndón. :rolleye:


----------



## PREDATOR (11 Dic 2017)

Veo NEM muy interesante, parece que el Whatssapchino lo adapta en su programa.

Alguien tiene Nem?

Voy a meterle algunas fichas mediante bittrex.

NEM


----------



## arras2 (11 Dic 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Ahora se recomienda no usar la cadena eth para hacerse TX entre exchanges ya que esta saturada. Prueba ltc, Dash,...
> 
> Sobre dent
> Twitter
> ...



Osea, ¿no sería una locura entrar ahora a 0.00004ETH? Ayer pude entrar a 3 y no lo hice por psicología. 

Respecto a QASH que he hablado antes, acaba de romper el supuesto suelo que puse y el volumen altísimo. Desconcertante la verdad. Tanto intercambio en esa zona debería indicar posible suelo no?


----------



## haruki murakami (11 Dic 2017)

haruki murakami dijo:


> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> BANKERA y QASH...muy similares, pero en mi subjetivo modo de pensar creo que QASH puede ir mas lejos que BANKERA, tienen un roadmap muy parecido, aunque QASH ya lleva por delante que tiene su propio exchange aprobado y con licencia del gobierno japones..y de ahi a que QASH lo vuelvan cryptobanco...es algo muy cercano
> 
> La verdad es que es bien tentador este token, tiene el beneplacito del gobierno Japones, en QASH esta metido el hombre mas rico de Japon, y seguro este senor debe tener conexiones con el gobierno Japones muy fuertes, por ende se podria creer que es un caballo ganador (mi modo de pensar)QASH se puede decir que es el token de dos exchange Japoneses (Quoine y Qryptos),
> ...



------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Tengo que agregar algo a favor de BANKERA, su exchange es spectrocoin, dice tener mas de 400k de clientes/usuarios...eso debe ser mucho mas que QUOINE... tendriamos que revisar la cantidad de volumen que mueve en USD... Spectrocoin salio mucho antes, tal vez 12 meses o mas que Quoine?...Creo que si Quoine empieza a listar Monacoin..vamos a comezar a ver mucho mas movimiento.


----------



## Drewcastle (11 Dic 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Ahora se recomienda no usar la cadena eth para hacerse TX entre exchanges ya que esta saturada. Prueba ltc, Dash,...



Ya pero si hago la transaccion eth-ltc/dash en binance, despues tendria que hacer la transaccion contraria en hitbtc, con la comision que conlleva, ya que para tener somn solo aceptan btc o eth, y despues tambien aceptan waves en tidex (por cierto muy barata a 0,09).

Al final por recortar tiempo de espera seguramente recibiria menos tokens de somn.

Aunque pensandolo bien deberia haberlo cambiado a waves dentro de binance y depues enviarlo a tidex, que esta increiblemente barato alli. Pero ya es tarde ::

Edit: En estos 5 minutos ha subido de 0,13 a 0,15 en hitbtc, aqui quien no corre vuela.
Y Binance no tiene waves.


----------



## Divad (11 Dic 2017)

arras2 dijo:


> Osea, ¿no sería una locura entrar ahora a 0.00004ETH? Ayer pude entrar a 3 y no lo hice por psicología.
> 
> Respecto a QASH que he hablado antes, acaba de romper el supuesto suelo que puse y el volumen altísimo. Desconcertante la verdad. Tanto intercambio en esa zona debería indicar posible suelo no?



Lo ideal es comprar cuanto más abajo mejor y te sales en beneficios cuando veas que ha tocado techo o cuando te salga de las pelotas.

Comprar cuando se dispara es entrar con la fiesta empezada y el % de entrar para recoger las corridas de los que entraron barato es muy alto 

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## arras2 (11 Dic 2017)

Drewcastle dijo:


> Ya pero si hago la transaccion eth-ltc/dash en binance, despues tendria que hacer la transaccion contraria en hitbtc, con la comision que conlleva, ya que para tener somn solo aceptan btc o eth, y despues tambien aceptan waves en tidex (por cierto muy barata a 0,09).
> 
> Al final por recortar tiempo de espera seguramente recibiria menos tokens de somn.
> 
> Aunque pensandolo bien deberia haberlo cambiado a waves dentro de binance y depues enviarlo a tidex, que esta increiblemente barato alli. Pero ya es tarde ::



Si te sirve de consuelo, ayer pille litecoin a 130$ en kraken (a 111€ con fiat que tenía allí) y lo pasé a bitfinex (tenía intención de pillar iota a 3,80), y por no tener claro donde invertir (llegó a 3,80 pero decidí no entrar), lo cambié por usd... y ahora me planteo pillar de nuevo parte en litecoin, pasarlo a hitbtc, allí cambiarlo por eth y comprar DENT. es un 0,2% de comisiones. Soy un puto genio vendiendo litecoin ayer a 130 y estar hoy a 180...

Soy novato total y estoy cometiendo muchos errores por psicología. De momento sólo me hacen no ganar, pero de haber tenido un poco más de decisión, estaría bastante mejor posicionado.

---------- Post added 11-dic-2017 at 16:52 ----------




Divad dijo:


> Lo ideal es comprar cuanto más abajo mejor y te sales en beneficios cuando veas que ha tocado techo o cuando te salga de las pelotas.
> 
> Comprar cuando se dispara es entrar con la fiesta empezada y el % de entrar para recoger las corridas de los que entraron barato es muy alto
> 
> Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk



Bueno, estaría entrando un 25% peor, en lugar de 3 sería 4. Esta mañana se ha llegado a ver intercambio entre 5 y 6. Creo que tienes razón. Mejor no mirar atrás y buscar otra oportunidad.

Gracias.


----------



## Divad (11 Dic 2017)

Drewcastle dijo:


> Ya pero si hago la transaccion eth-ltc/dash en binance, despues tendria que hacer la transaccion contraria en hitbtc, con la comision que conlleva, ya que para tener somn solo aceptan btc o eth, y despues tambien aceptan waves en tidex (por cierto muy barata a 0,09).
> 
> Al final por recortar tiempo de espera seguramente recibiria menos tokens de somn.
> 
> ...



Hay que buscar el camino más rentable y tiempo normal TX en menos de 1 minuto.

Igual, por querer ahorrarse los transbordos te quedas horas mirando la pantalla y viendo como la chapa que quieres comprar comienza a subir. Esto es una putada y lo único que te puede beneficiar la lentitud de la TX es que el precio de lo que quieres comprar haya bajado.

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 11-dic-2017 at 16:54 ----------




arras2 dijo:


> Si te sirve de consuelo, ayer pille litecoin a 130$ en kraken (a 111€ con fiat que tenía allí) y lo pasé a bitfinex (tenía intención de pillar iota a 3,80), y por no tener claro donde invertir (llegó a 3,80 pero decidí no entrar), lo cambié por usd... y ahora me planteo pillar de nuevo parte en litecoin, pasarlo a hitbtc, allí cambiarlo por eth y comprar DENT. es un 0,2% de comisiones. Soy un puto genio vendiendo litecoin ayer a 130 y estar hoy a 180...
> 
> Soy novato total y estoy cometiendo muchos errores por psicología. De momento sólo me hacen no ganar, pero de haber tenido un poco más de decisión, estaría bastante mejor posicionado.
> 
> ...



Ponte una regla, vender solo en beneficios. Así aunque ganes poco y otras veces mucho, siempre ganarás 

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## URDANGARIN (11 Dic 2017)

Se sabe algo de DENT? hoy ha tirado mucho para abajo


----------



## michinato (11 Dic 2017)

trancos123 dijo:


> Dadle un vistazo a Dent, hold durante unos cuantos meses.
> 
> Dent (DENT) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap



Yo hay veces que no le veo el sentido a estas monedas.

¿Esta es una especie de moneda que se han inventado para que luego con ella compres paquetes de datos a ciertas compañías y también te dan puntos por ver anuncios? Vamos como una tarjeta prepago o de fidelización de las que hay millones.

¿Que mejoras ofrece el que todo esto vaya dentro de una blockchain particular con unos tokens particulares en lugar de utilizar otra cosa ya existente?


No digo que no sea superbeneficiosa a nivel especulativo y seguro que puede dar grandes ganancias a los que la compren, pero a nivel funcional ¿que aporta esto?


----------



## silverwindow (11 Dic 2017)

michinato dijo:


> Yo hay veces que no le veo el sentido a estas monedas.
> 
> ¿Esta es una especie de moneda que se han inventado para que luego con ella compres paquetes de datos a ciertas compañías y también te dan puntos por ver anuncios? Vamos como una tarjeta prepago o de fidelización de las que hay millones.
> 
> ...




En teoria hace mas que eso, puedes pasar datos de un mobil a otro con la APP, seguen ellos ya tienen tratos con las compañias.

EL mercado de smartphones es ENORME.Si es lo que prometen..

pero vamos, que puede que si o puede que no.


----------



## Drewcastle (11 Dic 2017)

Alguien tiene un link de comisiones de exchanges y segun la moneda? Me estoy haciendo un lio tremendo con esa mierda

Al final pasar mis eth a hitbtc ha sido un gran error, deberia haberlos pasado directamente a tidex, ahi comprar waves, y despues pasarlo a somn.


----------



## arras2 (11 Dic 2017)

Drewcastle dijo:


> Alguien tiene un link de comisiones de exchanges y segun la moneda? Me estoy haciendo un lio tremendo con esa mierda
> 
> Al final pasar mis eth a hitbtc ha sido un gran error, deberia haberlos pasado directamente a tidex, ahi comprar waves, y despues pasarlo a somn.



Hay dos tipos de comisiones, las de operar que normalmente son del 0,1% y las de retirar, que son para los mineros que cambian de cartera el dinero y que varían en función de la moneda. Yo lo que haría ahora es pillar litecoin (0,1% de comisión), pasarlo a la otra casa (0,001 litecoins), intercambiarlo por eth (0,1% de comisión) y pillar moneda de destino. Un desastre de comisiones, si.

Aquí las de Bitfinex


----------



## Drewcastle (11 Dic 2017)

arras2 dijo:


> Hay dos tipos de comisiones, las de operar que normalmente son del 0,1% y las de retirar, que son para los mineros que cambian de cartera el dinero y que varían en función de la moneda. Yo lo que haría ahora es pillar litecoin (0,1% de comisión), pasarlo a la otra casa (0,001 litecoins), intercambiarlo por eth (0,1% de comisión) y pillar moneda de destino. Un desastre de comisiones, si.
> 
> Aquí las de Bitfinex



Las de operar te refieres cuando te mueves solo dentro de un exchange no?

El problema es que muchas exchange no tienen monedas nuevas que pueden dar muchos beneficios.

Esto del trading no lo veo muy jugoso si tienes que hacer muchos movimientos y no eres una ballena. Al final las comisiones te esquilman por todos lados.


----------



## arras2 (11 Dic 2017)

Drewcastle dijo:


> Las de operar te refieres cuando te mueves solo dentro de un exchange no?
> 
> El problema es que muchas exchange no tienen monedas nuevas que pueden dar muchos beneficios.
> 
> Esto del trading no lo veo muy jugoso si tienes que hacer muchos movimientos y no eres una ballena. Al final las comisiones te esquilman por todos lados.



Operar me refiero, dentro del mismo exchange cambiar una cosa por otra.

Comparado con la bolsa o el forex, aquí las comisiones son pequeñas. Además , por lo que tengo entendido, da igual la cantidad, siempre será un 0,1% (a diferencia de otros mercados, donde hay un mínimo y un coste de mantenimiento). Soy novato total y quizá todavía no entiendo bien como funciona, pero yo veo que las comisiones no son muy altas.


----------



## Divad (11 Dic 2017)

michinato dijo:


> Yo hay veces que no le veo el sentido a estas monedas.
> 
> ¿Esta es una especie de moneda que se han inventado para que luego con ella compres paquetes de datos a ciertas compañías y también te dan puntos por ver anuncios? Vamos como una tarjeta prepago o de fidelización de las que hay millones.
> 
> ...



En vez de usar spectrocoin para pagar con chapas los datos que tengo contratado... sería usar dent.

De pagar con el banco de toda la vida pasas a pagar con las chapas que quieras tras hacer el cambio. Los extras que incluye como compartir los datos para aquellos que tienen muchas chapas pero como hacen hodl pues no se les ocurrió guardarse unas dent para mover después las chapas.

Por utilidad en el nuevo juego la hace indispensable. No datos = no mueves las chapas = no existes :XX:

Era de esperar que las operadoras se uniesen bajo un mismo techo.

Para que quieres bitcoin si no sirve para nada y de usarlo te dan sablazos cada vez que lo mueves?


----------



## easyridergs (11 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> Si los futuros empiezan a menear la banqueta en BTC , ésos movimientos no son nada descartables ( y para nada hacia LTC, Dash , IOTA o BTC Cash , por ejemplo ).
> 
> Con el volumen de BTC, para qué hablar de algo significativo en esa dirección . Puede ser como meter una pierna en un cóndón. :rolleye:



Puede, de IOTAs ya pillé unas buenas Gi a 60 céntimos de media. De momento creo que LTC va a funcionar. Y como pelotazo no, pero Cardano va a dar alegrías a largo plazo, es una evolución de ETH con un gran equipo detrás, no como otras, y ahora vale regalada.

Enviado desde mi SHIELD Tablet K1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## PREDATOR (11 Dic 2017)

Hola,
acabo de realizar una transferencia de Bitfinex a Bitrex, (ETH)
En el Withdarw me aparece Completado, pero sin embargo no aparecen los ETH en Bittrex,
la transferencia se ejecuto hace unos 20 minutos.
Me puede alguien aconsejar?
Gracias.


----------



## bubbler (11 Dic 2017)

¿Qué tal esta?

unitedemiratecoin.io


----------



## easyridergs (11 Dic 2017)

PREDATOR dijo:


> Hola,
> acabo de realizar una transferencia de Bitfinex a Bitrex, (ETH)
> En el Withdarw me aparece Completado, pero sin embargo no aparecen los ETH en Bittrex,
> la transferencia se ejecuto hace unos 20 minutos.
> ...



Wait and more wait ¡¡¡


----------



## arras2 (11 Dic 2017)

PREDATOR dijo:


> Hola,
> acabo de realizar una transferencia de Bitfinex a Bitrex, (ETH)
> En el Withdarw me aparece Completado, pero sin embargo no aparecen los ETH en Bittrex,
> la transferencia se ejecuto hace unos 20 minutos.
> ...



Paciencia, la red ETH está saturada estos días, tardará horas en llegar. Lo mejor es usar litecoin que es más rápido. Por eso está subiendo como la espuma.


----------



## Leroy (11 Dic 2017)

Vaya cagada los que pillamos DENT ayer... :ouch::ouch:


----------



## Cayo Marcio (11 Dic 2017)

Bueno,pues me he decidido, voy a pillar Qash, que sea lo que dios quiera, espero que vaya para arriba hasta 1 por lo menos.


----------



## McMax (11 Dic 2017)

Leroy dijo:


> Vaya cagada los que pillamos DENT ayer... :ouch::ouch:



Pues si... Yo pille ayer a 5 y hoy a 4 pero cagada...


----------



## PREDATOR (11 Dic 2017)

easyridergs dijo:


> Wait and more wait ¡¡¡





arras2 dijo:


> Paciencia, la red ETH está saturada estos días, tardará horas en llegar. Lo mejor es usar litecoin que es más rápido. Por eso está subiendo como la espuma.




Gracias por la respuesta, esperaré.
Slds.


----------



## tio_argyle (11 Dic 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Os aporto para los que tengan o estén pensando entrar en waves unas puntualizaciones.
> 
> Ayer entré en mi wallet lite de waves (las del exchanger descentralizado), y vi que tenía un par de docenas de ETH olvidadas de cuando quise comprar wager abajo.
> 
> ...



https://cdn-images-1.medium.com/max/1600/1*r_ucRYE1u0cRGLfj4l4jGg.png


----------



## arras2 (11 Dic 2017)

Leroy dijo:


> Vaya cagada los que pillamos DENT ayer... :ouch::ouch:



por? Ayer se compraba a 0,00003 y esta mañana se podía vender del tirón a 0,00005. Un 66% de beneficio en 12 horas. Fue un chivatazo brutal.



Cayo Marcio dijo:


> Bueno,pues me he decidido, voy a pillar Qash, que sea lo que dios quiera, espero que vaya para arriba hasta 1 por lo menos.



Buff, ¿quieres decir? Esta cayendo a saco, en picado. Eso si, unos volúmenes muy muy grandes. Este mediodía comentaba yo que parecía un suelo a 0,61, pero esta tarde lo ha roto y se ha ido hasta 0,50. El volumen descomunal. Parece que se está purgando de mala manera.


----------



## Cayo Marcio (11 Dic 2017)

arras2 dijo:


> por? Ayer se compraba a 0,00003 y esta mañana se podía vender del tirón a 0,00005. Un 66% de beneficio en 12 horas. Fue un chivatazo brutal.
> 
> 
> 
> Buff, ¿quieres decir? Esta cayendo a saco, en picado. Eso si, unos volúmenes muy muy grandes. Este mediodía comentaba yo que parecía un suelo a 0,61, pero esta tarde lo ha roto y se ha ido hasta 0,50. El volumen descomunal. Parece que se está purgando de mala manera.



Correcto, acabo de ver que sigue bajando y por ahora voy a esperar, pego un pequeño subidon hace un rato y creí que había acabado de bajar, aún así entrare dentro de poco si empieza a ir bien.


----------



## Divad (11 Dic 2017)

Hay que tener paciencia y más cuando la chapa no ha hecho más que comenzar a moverse. No vendáis con perdidas salvo que os importe una mierda la pasta o creáis que os vais a montar en otra atracción y se irá a la luna. Si tenéis ansias por hacer dinero diversificar y os vais saliendo con beneficios siempre que os vaya subiendo para iros a otra atracción o volver a entrar en la misma tras la corrección. 

Compré en dent a 4 y puse venta a los 6, los ha igualado pero como no ha superado el precio de venta pues ahí las tengo. Ahora he puesto la venta a 13 por si da el caso que pasa el bot de turno a pegarse la fiesta, de quedarse a mitad de camino y supere los 6 vendo y entraría en la siguiente corrección para aprovechar el rebote.

Si quieres emociones fuertes, busca una que tenga más volatilidad y ponte a surfear :: te puede salir bien o mal si te sales con perdidas (lo único que tendrías que hacer es esperar, PACIENCIA, dejar que vuelva a subir y salirte con beneficios).

Aquí pierde dinero quien quiere


----------



## Leroy (11 Dic 2017)

arras2 dijo:


> por? Ayer se compraba a 0,00003 y esta mañana se podía vender del tirón a 0,00005. Un 66% de beneficio en 12 horas. Fue un chivatazo brutal.



Ayer por la mañana si. Pero por la tarde se puso a 0,00005 y 0,00006 a ratos con el FOMO por el tema de coinrail, que se suponía que abría con DENT en horario asiático.

Hoy nos levantamos sin DENT en coinrail, y a esta hora ya está a 0,00003 y no descarto que caiga más.


----------



## arras2 (11 Dic 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Hay que tener paciencia y más cuando la chapa no ha hecho más que comenzar a moverse. No vendáis con perdidas salvo que os importe una mierda la pasta o creáis que os vais a montar en otra atracción y se irá a la luna. Si tenéis ansias por hacer dinero diversificar y os vais saliendo con beneficios siempre que os vaya subiendo para iros a otra atracción o volver a entrar en la misma tras la corrección.
> 
> Compré en dent a 4 y puse venta a los 6, los ha igualado pero como no ha superado el precio de venta pues ahí las tengo. Ahora he puesto la venta a 13 por si da el caso que pasa el bot de turno a pegarse la fiesta, de quedarse a mitad de camino y supere los 6 vendo y entraría en la siguiente corrección para aprovechar el rebote.
> 
> ...



supongo que esto que comentas es por que este mundo es totalmente alcista... En bolsa esto no tendría ningún sentido!

Aprovechando el comentario, quería preguntaros... En este mundo, ¿cual es el valor refugio referencia? Osea, si pegas pelotazo en DENT, lo que saques, ¿en que lo dejarías? Sólo he necesitado un día para darme cuenta que dejarlo en USD es una ruina.

Entiendo que la respuesta es, en los valores potentes de tu cartera (BTC, ETH, LTC, DASH, etc...) irías recargando para mantener los % decididos de división.


----------



## Divad (11 Dic 2017)

https://coinrail.co.kr/stock/dent-btc

Me resulta curioso que lo hayan hecho con el par btc. Cabe decir que para subirla sería más fácil para la ballena de turno que vaya saltando entre los pares btc. La chapa está en el suelo y si baja vuelve al 1 o 2 como mucho. El margen de subida es infinitamente mayor que la bajada


----------



## michinato (11 Dic 2017)

silverwindow dijo:


> En teoria hace mas que eso, puedes pasar datos de un mobil a otro con la APP, seguen ellos ya tienen tratos con las compañias.
> 
> EL mercado de smartphones es ENORME.Si es lo que prometen..
> 
> pero vamos, que puede que si o puede que no.






Divad dijo:


> En vez de usar spectrocoin para pagar con chapas los datos que tengo contratado... sería usar dent.
> 
> De pagar con el banco de toda la vida pasas a pagar con las chapas que quieras tras hacer el cambio. Los extras que incluye como compartir los datos para aquellos que tienen muchas chapas pero como hacen hodl pues no se les ocurrió guardarse unas dent para mover después las chapas.
> 
> ...




¿Pasar datos de un móvil a otro? Os referís a que pague uno por otro usuario (el pásame saldo de Movistar) o a compartir tus ficheros con otro usuario en plan Dropbox/GoogleFotos/Drive/FTP/.. .

Ambas cosas existen desde hace años sin que una blockchain ahora aporte nada (bueno, con la blockchain tendríamos la certeza de que alguien ha pasado X datos a alguien, pero me parece algo tan marginalmente útil que ni lo considero como avance).


El razonamiento que comentáis es que me parece que no tiene ningún sentido. 


Puede que me falte por entender algo de esta cripto, pero parece que el funcionamiento es puramente monetario y no me entero de que aporta a parte de cosas que luego ofrecen los operadores móviles fuera de la blockchain.

No tiene que existir una moneda para cada cosa diferente que quieras comprar. No necesitas una cripto para pagar el móvil, otra para la comida de gato ni otra para cuando vayas al gimnasio. Eso se puede pagar todo con la misma cripto.



Lo que las diferentes Altcoins pueden ofrecer frente al Bitcoin son cosas que hacen de manera diferente sobre el protocolo de su blockchain. 

Ahí tiene que estar el valor diferencial, no en que se haya asociado con una firma de champú y puedas comprarlo más barato.





Para mi quien no entienda esto va a estar en la lista de candidatos a sufrir un dolor terrible en el mundo alt 

::


----------



## Divad (11 Dic 2017)

michinato dijo:


> ¿Pasar datos de un móvil a otro? Os referís a que pague uno por otro usuario (el pásame saldo de Movistar) o a compartir tus ficheros con otro usuario en plan Dropbox/GoogleFotos/Drive/FTP/.. .
> 
> Ambas cosas existen desde hace años sin que una blockchain ahora aporte nada (bueno, con la blockchain tendríamos la certeza de que alguien ha pasado X datos a alguien, pero me parece algo tan marginalmente útil que ni lo considero como avance).
> 
> ...



Ahí está el espíritu bitcoñero, para que tener cualquier alt cuando Bitcoin lo hará todo... Verdad? ::

Si no sabes como funciona o utilidad puedes leerte las instrucciones y opinarás con criterio.

Cuando comprendas que existen ciertos seres que van a seguir teniendo su poder... Comprenderás el sentido que tienen las alts.

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## silverwindow (11 Dic 2017)

michinato dijo:


> ¿Pasar datos de un móvil a otro? Os referís a que pague uno por otro usuario (el pásame saldo de Movistar) o a compartir tus ficheros con otro usuario en plan Dropbox/GoogleFotos/Drive/FTP/.. .
> 
> Ambas cosas existen desde hace años sin que una blockchain ahora aporte nada (bueno, con la blockchain tendríamos la certeza de que alguien ha pasado X datos a alguien, pero me parece algo tan marginalmente útil que ni lo considero como avance).
> 
> ...




Tu has visto como se llama el titulo de hilo en que estas postenado no?
Algunos soys tan fanboys bitcoñeros como si fuera un puto equipo de futbol barsa-madrid.
¿Al nene no le gusta que se especule en algo que no sea btc?


----------



## juli (11 Dic 2017)

No polaricéis con el piloto automático, joder...la explicación , acertada o no, allá la juzgue cada cual, estaba perfectamente expuesta y aclarada.

Si por opinar te van a caer 4 gargajos...al final se calla todo dios...y que se calle Michinato nos iba a privar de mucha buena cosa ( seguramente no de toda, pero quién carajo lo sabe todo aquí ? ).

Por cierto...estáis hablando con uno de los partidaros de ETH más convencidos del hilo... y desde un criterio de los más sólidos que se ven por aquí. Lo sabéis, no ?

Que nadie se ofenda, por favor...pero tranquilidad y buenos alimentos...no ? El hilo está de puta madre, coño.

Please.


----------



## davitin (11 Dic 2017)

Por cierto, para quien le guste controlar las cotizaciones cada dos por tres por el movil (como a mi), podeis usar una app que se llama CoinMarketApp, del play store...la aplicacion esta conectada directamente a las cotizaciones de la pagina CoinMarketCap.com, pero para mi lo mejor es que tiene una seccion de "favoritos"...seleccionas las monedas que te interese seguir y solo tienes que meterte en la opcion para ver sus cotizaciones, mucho mas practico que meterse en la web de CoinMarketCap desde el navegador del movil y buscar una por una las monedas que estas siguiendo.


----------



## michinato (11 Dic 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Ahí está el espíritu bitcoñero, para que tener cualquier alt cuando Bitcoin lo hará todo... Verdad? ::
> 
> Si no sabes como funciona o utilidad puedes leerte las instrucciones y opinarás con criterio.
> 
> ...





Probablemente no has entendido lo que quería decir en mi post. Yo no soy para nada un bitcoin Maximalist, tengo unas cuantas altcoins y confío bastante en su futuro.


Simplemente mis criterios a la hora de elegirlas son diferentes a los tuyos:

Yo las tengo porque son criptomonedas que hacen cosas de manera diferente a Bitcoin y considero que aportan un valor diferencial. 

Tu las tienes porque ves conspiraciones a nivel mundial y crees que sabes el plan de los listos. Lo mejor es que sabes el plan de los listos porque estos mandan señales, y tu eres tan inteligente que ves esas señales y has adivinado su plan.... Lo curioso es que suceda lo que suceda, a posteriori siempre tienes una explicación que ajustas para justificar tu manera de pensar. Si sube han sido los "listos" que han puesto a sus bots a trabajar para que suba, si baja también, si se queda quieto es que están acumulando. Por que hacen esto de manera aleatoria, no se sabe, pero siempre es por su plan que tu has sido capaz de adivinar. Intentar rebatir esto es como lo de que existe un unicornio rosa invisible.



Respecto a DENT es posible que no entienda el proyecto, por eso he preguntado, pero con lo que habéis contado no me ha parecido que aportase nada. 

No obstante dejo el tema. Mi intención no es convencer a nadie, a mi me parece muy bien que quien quiera apueste por los proyectos que les den confianza, además, ya dije que no dudaba que este o cualquier otro proyecto pueda dar grandes ganancias a los que lo compren.


----------



## silverwindow (11 Dic 2017)

El Hilo se llama *Especulacion con Altcoins*.
Yo creo que esta claro.

Hablando de QASH, ha tocado el 0.61, posible momento de entrada


----------



## PREDATOR (11 Dic 2017)

Hola,
perdón si me repito.
Nadie en NEM?
acabo de bajarme su monedero y ver información,
Creo que esta a un buen precio para entrar no?
Slds


----------



## Carlos T. (11 Dic 2017)

*La gran receptividad de las ICOs en Europa*

Según un informe del 30 de noviembre de 2017 publicado por Atomico, una destacada firma de capital riesgo en Europa, relativo a su investigación sobre las estadísticas de las ofertas globales de monedas (ICO) en el viejo continente, entidades con sede en Europa recaudaron 1,76 mil millones de dólares a través de esta modalidad de recaudación de fondos.

Teniendo en cuenta que las ofertas iniciales de monedas son alegales o carecen de regulación en la mayoría de los países, se utilizan más comúnmente como una forma de crowdfunding para generar capital para nuevas empresas.

Continuar leyendo...

---------- Post added 11-dic-2017 at 19:52 ----------








*Bitcoin ha roto un nuevo record alcanzando los 16,000 $
*

El Bitcoin, la moneda virtual más exitosa del mundo, ha tenido una incesante carrera hacia las alturas desde que llegara a alcanzar su hito más esperado: romper la barrera de los 10,000 $ el pasado 29 de noviembre, carrera que se ha encontrado con muy poca resistencia, casi logrando un nuevo record todos los días. Al momento de redactar este artículo, la moneda de Satoshi mantiene su precio en máximos históricos por encima de 16,000 $.

De acuerdo a los datos estadísticos de CoinMarketCap, la tasa de cambio USD/BTC se encuentra en estos momentos en 16,641 $ (y creciendo, mientras redactamos este artículo), con un capital de mercado de más de 270 mil millones de dólares, y un volumen de transacciones que superan los 13 mil millones en las últimas 24 horas, lo que representa un crecimiento de más del 25%

Continuar leyendo...


----------



## davitin (11 Dic 2017)

PREDATOR dijo:


> Hola,
> perdón si me repito.
> Nadie en NEM?
> acabo de bajarme su monedero y ver información,
> ...



A mi me gustaria saber por que subio el otro dia.

---------- Post added 11-dic-2017 at 19:56 ----------




michinato dijo:


> ¿Pasar datos de un móvil a otro? Os referís a que pague uno por otro usuario (el pásame saldo de Movistar) o a compartir tus ficheros con otro usuario en plan Dropbox/GoogleFotos/Drive/FTP/.. .
> 
> Ambas cosas existen desde hace años sin que una blockchain ahora aporte nada (bueno, con la blockchain tendríamos la certeza de que alguien ha pasado X datos a alguien, pero me parece algo tan marginalmente útil que ni lo considero como avance).
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo.

Yo ya lo he dicho mas de una vez, el concepto de "cripto-moneda" esta viciado desde un principio por el mismo nombre que tiene...por un lado estan las monedas para pagos generalistas tipo bitcoin, por otro los tokens que sirven para pagar un servicio concreto dentro de un proyecto que hace "algo".

Lo de pagar por un bien con una moneda had-hoc cuando se puede pagar con bitcoin u otras ya mas asentadas yo tampoco lo veo a futuro...ahora, eso si, para especular en el corto plazo y hacer el "guarro" igual esta bien.


----------



## PREDATOR (11 Dic 2017)

davitin dijo:


> A mi me gustaria saber por que subio el otro dia.



He leido en foros alemanes e ingleses que alparecer han entablado relaciones con el" Whatssapchino"... pero por lo visto es solo un bulo.
ahora esta a 0,47USD


----------



## orbeo (11 Dic 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Por cierto, para quien le guste controlar las cotizaciones cada dos por tres por el movil (como a mi), podeis usar una app que se llama CoinMarketApp, del play store...la aplicacion esta conectada directamente a las cotizaciones de la pagina CoinMarketCap.com, pero para mi lo mejor es que tiene una seccion de "favoritos"...seleccionas las monedas que te interese seguir y solo tienes que meterte en la opcion para ver sus cotizaciones, mucho mas practico que meterse en la web de CoinMarketCap desde el navegador del movil y buscar una por una las monedas que estas siguiendo.



Para eso no es mejor Blockfolio?

Te seleccionas las monedas que quieres y tienes gráficas y todo. Además te conecta con los comentarios relacionados de Reddit.


----------



## paketazo (11 Dic 2017)

Os pongo la oferta de Dash, ahora mismo 24.000 monedas en los principales exchanger cotizando.

Newbium - Buy and Sell - Dash (by @AltSheets)

Lo pongo por que jamás he visto tan pocas a la venta desde que sigo la cotización, hace más de un año. Generalmente anda por los 40K como poco.

A esto, quiero sumarle que los masternodos, de nuevo han marcado ATH 4765.

Si les da la gana, esto es la tormenta perfecta. Supongo que no pasará ni de coña, y menos con la fuerza alcista que se trae BTC, pero quiero dejaros aquí constancia de que si pasara que liberasen a la de ya Evolution, y le meten por ejemplo el volumen que ha necesitado LTC para hacer un 100%, Dash haría un 5X fijo (dando por sentado que los nodos no se vendan)

Por lo demás, solo felicitar de nuevo a los BTC holders, toda una lección de chulería que a nadie le amargaría padecer.

Por cierto, solo 10K BTC en los principales exchangers a la venta.


----------



## besto (11 Dic 2017)

michinato dijo:


> Probablemente no has entendido lo que quería decir en mi post. Yo no soy para nada un bitcoin Maximalist, tengo unas cuantas altcoins y confío bastante en su futuro.
> 
> 
> Simplemente mis criterios a la hora de elegirlas son diferentes a los tuyos:
> ...



Comparto tu punto de vista, qué ves interesante? Monero tiene buena pinta, cardano también aunque me gusta menos. Otras?


----------



## haruki murakami (11 Dic 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Os pongo la oferta de Dash, ahora mismo 24.000 monedas en los principales exchanger cotizando.
> 
> Newbium - Buy and Sell - Dash (by @AltSheets)
> 
> ...



---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Dentro de poco lo listaran en exchange japones...adivina cual? Quoinex.... 
DASH-QASH...y se van para arriba ambas....


----------



## haruki murakami (11 Dic 2017)

PREDATOR dijo:


> He leido en foros alemanes e ingleses que alparecer han entablado relaciones con el" Whatssapchino"... pero por lo visto es solo un bulo.
> ahora esta a 0,47USD



--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Pense que era noticia confirmada lo de su partner con Wechat, que es el whatsapp chino (no he leido la verdad)...pero ya sabes lo que dicen de los rumores... "compra en los rumores, vende en la noticia".... el todo esta en que te dispongas.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (11 Dic 2017)

haruki murakami dijo:


> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Dentro de poco lo listaran en exchange japones...adivina cual? Quoinex....
> DASH-QASH...y se van para arriba ambas....



Que dia? justo me acabo de enviar los beneficios de Dent a Bitfinex para tradear con Qash ahora que esta asi, con que se ponga a 1 dolar más que suficiente, y tiro porque me toca..


No discutamos, estamos aquí todos para lo mismo, o casi todos, para hacernos ricos.
Saludos.


----------



## davitin (11 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Para eso no es mejor Blockfolio?
> 
> Te seleccionas las monedas que quieres y tienes gráficas y todo. Además te conecta con los comentarios relacionados de Reddit.



La app que he posteado es mucho mas minimalista, para mi gusto va mas al grano.

Esta tambien tiene graficas.


----------



## Edu.R (11 Dic 2017)

LTC cerca de 200$.


----------



## orbeo (11 Dic 2017)

davitin dijo:


> La app que he posteado es mucho mas minimalista, para mi gusto va mas al grano.
> 
> Esta tambien tiene graficas.



Es coinmarketcap o coinmarketapp?


----------



## haruki murakami (11 Dic 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Que dia? justo me acabo de enviar los beneficios de Dent a Bitfinex para tradear con Qash ahora que esta asi, con que se ponga a 1 dolar más que suficiente, y tiro porque me toca..
> 
> 
> No discutamos, estamos aquí todos para lo mismo, o casi todos, para hacernos ricos.
> Saludos.



---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Te pido disculpas...la noticia ya ocurrio en Octubre 
Dash Listed On Quoine Exchanges As Demand For Cryptos Surges In Asia


----------



## davitin (11 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Es coinmarketcap o coinmarketapp?



Coinmarketapp...hay otras con nombres. parecidos que son una mierda.

---------- Post added 11-dic-2017 at 22:02 ----------

Hablando de otra.cosa...alguien sabe de eventos proximos para tenX? Joder, yo le veo potencial de pelotazo como Monaco, leetes 2000 pavos y sacas 20.000::


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (11 Dic 2017)

haruki murakami dijo:


> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Te pido disculpas...la noticia ya ocurrio en Octubre
> Dash Listed On Quoine Exchanges As Demand For Cryptos Surges In Asia



No hay problema hombre, hace tiempo postee una página donde indicaban las coins y donde iban a listarse en Diciembre, últimamente he buscado el mismo tempus o información pero para las de Enero, lo he buscado y buscado pero nada, si alguien lo consiguiese seria muy interesante anticiparse.

Saludos.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (11 Dic 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Que dia? justo me acabo de enviar los beneficios de Dent a Bitfinex para tradear con Qash ahora que esta asi, con que se ponga a 1 dolar más que suficiente, y tiro porque me toca..
> 
> 
> No discutamos, estamos aquí todos para lo mismo, o casi todos, para hacernos ricos.
> Saludos.



En Quoine ya está,así que si sube no será por esjalá lo haga,porque he comprado unos cuantos qash al verlo tan bajo


----------



## p_pin (11 Dic 2017)

A mi me salen 20.000 btc en oferta







Es posible que en el "cálculo" a veces pille menos exchange y de un dato menor

Y ojo que estos son las órdenes en el panel... al acecho del precio están los bots y los que operen a mano pero sigue de cerca el precio


----------



## haruki murakami (11 Dic 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Los 10K BTC son los que están ahora aparcados en exchanges?
> 
> Eso es menos del 1% ¿no?
> 
> ...



estrangulamiento de la oferta....eso siempre acaba mal.

---------- Post added 11-dic-2017 at 22:47 ----------

---------- Post added 11-dic-2017 at 22:48 ----------

Aqui les dejo esto. El ebay para empresas interesadas en conseguir soluciones de Inteligencia Artificial...aqui hay muchooo dinero 


https://www.forbes.com/sites/jessed...gularitynet-is-the-future-of-ai/#4c77023c4e75


----------



## Cayo Marcio (11 Dic 2017)

Yo he comprado Qash a 0.59 esperemos que vaya subiendo... ¿recomendais comprar TenX entonces? Tengo unos pocos ethereum muy parados y me gustaria darles alguna salida.


----------



## haruki murakami (11 Dic 2017)

Espero poder comprar QASH en bitfinex....alguno le da problema con Bitfinex? de todo lo que he leido aqui...Bitfinex no es de los que se vean con problemas...

Si ha alguno le ha dado problemas por favor que los comparta....quiero evitarlos. 
Tengo el 2FA autenticator.. (SMS)
en cuanto a opciones de seguridad algun problema? Pienso mandar 1 ETH a cambiarlo por QASH...y no quiero tener inconvenientes... 
Yo no les he mandado mis documentos...tengo la configuracion basica...emaily 2FA. No tengo pensado manejar moneda FIAT con ellos...
En cuanto a los fees? Que conviene mas, que me cobren en USD o que lo cobren con % de QASH?

---------- Post added 11-dic-2017 at 23:39 ----------




Cayo Marcio dijo:


> Yo he comprado Qash a 0.59 esperemos que vaya subiendo... ¿recomendais comprar TenX entonces? Tengo unos pocos ethereum muy parados y me gustaria darles alguna salida.



-----------------------------------------------------------------
Lo compraste en Bitfinex?


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (11 Dic 2017)

LTC to the moon..

---------- Post added 11-dic-2017 at 23:44 ----------




Negrofuturo dijo:


> Huelo a Napalm



Napalm o Burundanga?:fiufiu:

---------- Post added 11-dic-2017 at 23:45 ----------




haruki murakami dijo:


> Espero poder comprar QASH en bitfinex....alguno le da problema con Bitfinex? de todo lo que he leido aqui...Bitfinex no es de los que se vean con problemas...
> 
> Si ha alguno le ha dado problemas por favor que los comparta....quiero evitarlos.
> Tengo el 2FA autenticator.. (SMS)
> ...




En Bitfinex tienes Qash, asi es.


----------



## juli (12 Dic 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> No sé si acabará mal, pero a mi me deja sin luces. No soy capaz de leer las entrañas del cuervo con este extraño mercado.
> 
> Solo uno tiene futuros, que no son futuros; no hay papel y solo se puede esperar dinero.
> 
> ...




El número 2 esá abierto ahora mismo. Mucho.

Se habla mucho del meneo de BTC y es llamativo por las cifras...pero abajo, la panda de cabrones mirándose de reojillo, tiene tela. Litecoin en modo Trasatlántico en el salón...no te digo más.

Hay ya una aristocracia definida ahí del copón. E impresora , a palés.No diga 2018, diga blockchain.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (12 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> El número 2 esá abierto ahora mismo. Mucho.
> 
> Se habla mucho del meneo de BTC y es llamativo por las cifras...pero abajo, la panda de cabrones mirándose de reojillo, tiene tela. Litecoin en modo Trasatlántico en el salón...no te digo más.
> 
> Hay ya una aristocracia definida ahí del copón. E impresora , a palés.No diga 2018, diga blockchain.



Da esa sensación acerca de lo que comentas, "pillando sitio", colocando posiciones e incluso algunas "despegando"?¿ienso: fuegos artificiales? ETH?se mueve, saca la cabeza o solo se rie y vacila?

Están preparando la fiesta del 1 de Enero? nos van a partir la cara despues de sonreírnos a caraperrro?

Buenas noches y sean pacientes, como me dijo un islandes en Reyjkiavik:No pocas veces basta una sola ola..


----------



## Claudius (12 Dic 2017)

haruki murakami dijo:


> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> BANKERA y QASH...muy similares,



No tienen nada que ver el uno con el otro, el primero es un token-acción y el segundo pretende ser un token moneda, de hecho la moneda, haciendo las funciones actuales que hace btc de 'divisa' reina.
Intención interesante, pésimo planteamiento técnico. Token erc20 (dependiente del estado de eth, que está k.o. estos días) y luego (no se cuando) pretender migrar a su propia BC.

Si hubieran usado a NEM, con los homónimos a erc20 otro gallo cantaría.
Suspenso, para mi, como inversión de P&D como todo.. hype, de ballenas, que encima son millonarios de fiats, y a desplumar. (creo que lo tienen así planteado).


----------



## Divad (12 Dic 2017)

michinato dijo:


> Probablemente no has entendido lo que quería decir en mi post. Yo no soy para nada un bitcoin Maximalist, tengo unas cuantas altcoins y confío bastante en su futuro.
> 
> 
> Simplemente mis criterios a la hora de elegirlas son diferentes a los tuyos:
> ...



Me parece bien que reconozcas que has hablado sin haberte informado por ti mismo del parque de atracciones que han creado. 

Si estás leyendo que en el parque de atracciones van a estar todas las operadoras existentes, cambian las reglas de los datos, se ha sumado una exchange nueva para entretenerse también con las chapas, vamos a ver si es real los datos en los iphone, de ser así para el 1T tocará verlo android,...

Han comenzado a moverse creando el guión... Veremos como evoluciona y para ESPECULAR puede venir muy bien ya que vale una mierda y la carrera para arriba es lo que te llevas 

Pero hay que negarlo, no tiene utilidad porque ni me lo he mirado... Lo más gracioso es marcarse el farol haciendo creer que toda la parafernalia montada detrás de ETH, Dash, Neo, Waves,... Son una ilusión y no significa nada... Será porque no lo dice la cajaboba? Y si habla lo hace del Bitcoin sin informar claramente que es la más lenta (ETH está saturada, traspasos entre exchanges con LTC, Dash,...), un sablazo en las comisiones, consumiendo más energía que algunos países, diciendo que avanzan y se han pasado todo el año tocándose las pelotas y su valor sube por la manipulación en las exchanges y tether, para vender la moto siguen al maestro naka*Moto* ::

Comparto mis películas para dar el pelotazo todos juntos y no es porque yo lo diga... Sino porque las atracciones marcadas con el caballo ganador son las que van seguir tirando del juego... 

Quiero encontrar revalorizaciones brutales desde la nada y entrando con calderilla. Vamos, comprar una mierda a céntimos que se paseen los bots a montarse el festival y reparta millones de dólares para todos... Esto a un bitcoñero le debe de doler lo suficiente como para replantearse en donde coño está metido 

La hermana del compañero Tero Katajainen trabaja para Nokia... Vaya! Qué caUsalidad! Cachís!!! Además de que la mayoría de los contactos son de Nokia... ienso: 

Un niño que jugaba al WoW, le jodieron su main por una actualización y un personaje cumpliendo con el guión del juego le ofrece dinero para desarrollar ETH. La cara visible 






Con unicornio incluido 

No te pases de listo que el hermano también estaba en el famoso garaje que salen las brillantes ideas para trincar del juego...
Dmitry Buterin (@BlockGeekDima) on Twitter

Citar a los judíos y más detalles que están a la vista son tonterías... Verdad? ::

En el fondo deseo que TODAS las chapas suban hasta el más allá y que cada uno sea consecuente con sus acciones 

Disfrutad! 

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## davitin (12 Dic 2017)

Cayo Marcio dijo:


> Yo he comprado Qash a 0.59 esperemos que vaya subiendo... ¿recomendais comprar TenX entonces? Tengo unos pocos ethereum muy parados y me gustaria darles alguna salida.



Pues no muevas tus eth, parece que ahora estan subiendo.


----------



## juli (12 Dic 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Da esa sensación acerca de lo que comentas, "pillando sitio", colocando posiciones e incluso algunas "despegando"?¿ienso: fuegos artificiales? ETH?se mueve, saca la cabeza o solo se rie y vacila?
> 
> Están preparando la fiesta del 1 de Enero? nos van a partir la cara despues de sonreírnos a caraperrro?
> 
> Buenas noches y sean pacientes, como me dijo un islandes en Reyjkiavik:No pocas veces basta una sola ola..



Yo creo que cuando ETH se suelte el moño no va a dar pie a dudar si está en ello. Esto son coros a un cotarro animadillo, máh ná. La papeleta de Vitalik es si Bizancio le va a permitir llamar "a las niñas al salón". Su cascada es la infraestructura más faraónica de Shitland. Es mover 10 ICOs de Bancor al día sin toser. Cómo lo ves ?

Ver y Jihan están calladitos. Como tener una cobra de 2 metros arrastrándose por casa ...la oyes y no la ves. Tranquidad en estado puro y tal...

Lo de Dash, como dice paketazo...como zumbe, mejor que pongan la cotización directamente en onzas. :: ( Va un criptochiste ? : "Un Masternód...qué es un Masternód ???:...Pues un coso que se compró como humo...y se venderá en un notario ": :


Pero es que...Ripple...qué hace ahí ? ( La panda que puede tener éso detrás ) Y Nem resucitando ? IOTA...que ha forrado a medio barrio ?

En fin, se podría decir que ahí como que sobra Monero...pero es que el otro día leía que la pasta no fiscalizada en el mundo es un 30% del circulante. Y va a ser que me callo.

Insisto, muy fuerte lo de BTC...pero en ese top hay toneladas de pasta. Y no son de Juan Nadie, sino de gente acostumbrada a marcar el ritmo. El planteamioento caníbal de Sakamoto ya no va a ser tangarle la cartera a 4 technofrikis. 

Hablábamos antes de verano que el canibalismo acabaría cuando al soltar las minas que pumpean Shitland habría cola para ocupar las sillas vacías...pues el pastrollón dispuesto a ello no permitiría ni dumps en cuyo fondo ir a ratear para repetir el proceso. Pues a alguien se le pasa la catarata de pasta que está entrando ? Los barridos son una milonga...parar para beberte un isostar y justo. Y son barridos de 100.000 kilos, eh ? 

Hemos pasado ya el cap TOTAL de Shitland hace un año en el simple movimiento de un día ? Porque por ahí debe andar la cosa ( y aún queda mucho pasta de manos fuertes por entrar a saco ). Pues bien : en unos meses, llega la jauría para la que se ha montado esta copla...los devoradores de fiat en sus infinitas expresiones.

En fin, aunque debería quedar mucho bueno, con un ojo a lío...y con otro a saltar del bote, que...

1- a estos niveles, las tortas que vengan no van a ser 300 kilates de un exchange de medio pelo.

2- Con tanto trillonario, la inflación en la estructura estanca de la impresora va a empezar a pasar al mundo real...y son décadas de disparate contenido. Y a esta guita hay que sacarle chispas...que es pero que muy posible que aquí multiplique x 1000 hasta el último que entre. Éso sí ...posiblemente para no tener ni para un sandwich cuando acabe de contar la billetada. Aquí pasta se va a mover mucha...de hecho, posiblemente, TODA ( y salgamos de ésta con los billetes de papel enmarcados en el salón )...ése no es el problema. Pero partida...ufff...queda un huevo para salir de ésta con buen pie.

En fin...paso a paso.

Palomitas.


----------



## Divad (12 Dic 2017)

El cachondeo de la cena de navidad será divertido. Como te forraste cabrón! Pues le metí unas perras a unas cryptos y se pusieron por las nubes ::


----------



## juli (12 Dic 2017)

Divad dijo:


> El cachondeo de la cena de navidad será divertido. Como te forraste cabrón! Pues le metí unas perras a unas cryptos y se pusieron por las nubes ::



Aquí van a rodar muchas cabezas, Divad. Yo en sorteos no he ganado en mi vida ni un puto cara o cruz. No somos los elegidos DE NADA.

Tranquilidad y buenos alimentos. Aquí hay que estar MUY al loro. 



p.d. Por cierto, los de TenX afirmaban que contestaban a ctualizaciones de sus cards ( o ascenso de nivel ) en 2-3 dias. De éso hace al menos 6. Voy a echar un vistazo a ver cómo va en su web. Se agradecen experencias.


----------



## davitin (12 Dic 2017)

Divad dijo:


> El cachondeo de la cena de navidad será divertido. Como te forraste cabrón! Pues le metí unas perras a unas cryptos y se pusieron por las nubes ::



Joder macho esa es otra....como un dia de estos acabe con medio kilo de euros en el banco, a ver como cojones explico el rollo de las criptos en casa, se van a pensar que trafico con dronja::


----------



## Divad (12 Dic 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Joder macho esa es otra....como un dia de estos acabe con medio kilo de euros en el banco, a ver como cojones explico el rollo de las criptos en casa, se van a pensar que trafico con dronja::



:XX::XX::XX:

Vete ensayando el guión porque me he cruzado con una pareja de amigos y me han preguntado como si fuesen unos abuelos de pueblo que están pasando "cosas" porque han escuchado "Bitcoin" por la tv... Cuando han visto quienes están detrás de ETH se les han abierto los ojos :XX: y les he preguntado? Qué coño hacen esos en el nuevo juego y la cajaboba no te dice nada? :rolleye: y si habla dice lo malo que son las burbujas, que no son de fiar y que ni lo toques porque no hay leyes para trincarle... pero no te hablan de las demás cryptos que dan rentabilidades brutales y acabarán siendo implantadas de uso común para todos...

Aunque seguirán teniendo sus dudas... lo verán más claro cuando les enseñes unos cuantos números. 

No habrá empezado la cena y muchos estarán pensando en que están perdiendo el tiempo y dinero ::


----------



## haruki murakami (12 Dic 2017)

no estoy haciendo marketing...pero mira lo que pone Ripple hace 5 horas en Twitter...y eso que aun no he metido nada ahi..


----------



## Divad (12 Dic 2017)

haruki murakami dijo:


> no estoy haciendo marketing...pero mira lo que pone Ripple hace 5 horas en Twitter...y eso que aun no he metido nada ahi..



Justo ahora que ETH rompe la barrera de los $500 8:

Subirán a la par? Es un amago?


----------



## Seronoser (12 Dic 2017)

Litecoin ha superado ya a Iota en capitalización, a estas horas.

Y además, se acerca a los 250 dólares. Iba de tapadillo, todo el mundo hablando del Bitcoin en los mass mierda...y la cuarta moneda en capitalización ya lleva un 136% de revalorización en una semana.


----------



## haruki murakami (12 Dic 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Justo ahora que ETH rompe la barrera de los $500 8:
> 
> Subirán a la par? Es un amago?



los holders/inversores de Ripple estan divididos...hay muchos que se quieren ir...porque no ven su precio subir a pesar de tanta especulacion y de noticias...


----------



## davitin (12 Dic 2017)

Calma chicha...


----------



## haruki murakami (12 Dic 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Justo ahora que ETH rompe la barrera de los $500 8:
> 
> Subirán a la par? Es un amago?



----------------------------------------------------------
Tanto ETH como Ripple, nos hacen amagos....de verdad crees que nos van a dar un regalo de Navidad? xD::::::::


----------



## juli (12 Dic 2017)

Ojo, que sigue el walking dead de ERC20 despertando de la siesta ( a mí , estrategicamente, me dice más que el arreón de precio de ETH )

A Populoussubiendo como una balase le unen ahora incluso Matchpool, truño desde su génesis , Patientory , que era cuestión de tiempo...y las ya mencionadas Blocktix, Wetrust...

Estos días puede que sepamos si ETH se lanza confiando en su plataforma. Desde luego, eso noes cuestión de 2 o 300 pavos...


----------



## silverwindow (12 Dic 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Joder macho esa es otra....como un dia de estos acabe con medio kilo de euros en el banco, a ver como cojones explico el rollo de las criptos en casa, se van a pensar que trafico con dronja::



Nada de crytptos, se llama "proyectos blockchain", o simplemente "inverti en una empresa..."

Y la casa no las has comprado, estas de alquiler o hipotecon.
La sombra de Montoro es alargada.

Hay que empezar a vestir a a puta de señora.


----------



## Cayo Marcio (12 Dic 2017)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Espero poder comprar QASH en bitfinex....alguno le da problema con Bitfinex? de todo lo que he leido aqui...Bitfinex no es de los que se vean con problemas...
> 
> Si ha alguno le ha dado problemas por favor que los comparta....quiero evitarlos.
> Tengo el 2FA autenticator.. (SMS)
> ...



Si, compre en Bitfinex, sin ningun problema por mi parte, de los exchange que manejo es el más rápido para tradear.


----------



## paketazo (12 Dic 2017)

haruki murakami dijo:


> no estoy haciendo marketing...pero mira lo que pone Ripple hace 5 horas en Twitter...y eso que aun no he metido nada ahi..



Ya te digo yo que es mentira. Con las nuevas actualizaciones que ya funcionan, esos tiempos y comisiones no son reales, lo que no quita que la solución de XRP (centralizada al estilo VISA), no sea muy eficaz.

Un saludo


----------



## Cayo Marcio (12 Dic 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Pues no muevas tus eth, parece que ahora estan subiendo.



Tarde... cambie la mitad por DASH, que aunque ha subido también, no tanto, es que me canse las ultimas semanas de verlos ahí parados sube baja sube baja, aunque conservo la mitad espero no arrepentirme, de todo se aprende.


----------



## Claudius (12 Dic 2017)

haruki murakami dijo:


> no estoy haciendo marketing...pero mira lo que pone Ripple hace 5 horas en Twitter...y eso que aun no he metido nada ahi..



Ese gráfico no es muy correcto.. y está desactualizado.

Xrp ahí está en la posición que dice, y +- hace lo que dice, pero la segunda de esa lista es Dash, sus costes son de 0,01 ctm y la velocidad suele ser menor a 1 min. y algo y soporta más TPS que las descritos y sin aplicar la tecnología instand-send, si se aplica está a la par que xrp de velocidad a un precio más caro.

Pero la ventaja sin duda es que en Dash, se puede tener privacidad en la transacción si se desea y en xrp no, ni nunca se tendrá esa capacidad.


----------



## Patanegra (12 Dic 2017)

yo fui el genio que compré iotas y dash en maximos...os aviso que he comprado bitcoin, eth y LTC...avisados estais


----------



## Pimlico (12 Dic 2017)

Cual creeis que va a crecer mas en 2018, litecoin o dash?


----------



## jashita (12 Dic 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Ya te digo yo que es mentira. Con las nuevas actualizaciones que ya funcionan, esos tiempos y comisiones no son reales, lo que no quita que la solución de XRP (centralizada al estilo VISA), no sea muy eficaz.
> 
> Un saludo



Es curioso como todas las comparativas dejan fuera a Bitshares.
Aunque a mi no me importa. Prefiero que siga alejada de los focos para que su crecimiento sea más sano.

De vez en cuando hay que recordar que la blockchain puede no ser adecuada para todo los perfiles. De hecho estamos observando como mucha gente cree que invierte en crypto cuando ha comprado un token en un CEX. Igualito que aquél que dice haber invertido en oro cuando lo que ha hecho es comprar un papel.
Incluso hay gente que cree que tiene x USD cuando lo que tiene son x USDT, que según sus propias cuentas está a .64:1 y encima no están obligados a cambiarlos por USD.
Alguno de los que están metidos en Tether también tiene presencia en IOTA, que casualmente se infló en el CEX que controla.

Esto os traerá recuerdos (a partir de 12:20 viene el climax):
Proof BitConnect is Legit and Not A Scam - 10x Your Money Today - YouTube


----------



## djun (12 Dic 2017)

jashita dijo:


> Es curioso como todas las comparativas dejan fuera a Bitshares.
> Aunque a mi no me importa. Prefiero que siga alejada de los focos para que su crecimiento sea más sano.
> 
> De vez en cuando hay que recordar que la blockchain puede no ser adecuada para todo los perfiles. De hecho estamos observando como mucha gente cree que invierte en crypto cuando ha comprado un token en un CEX. Igualito que aquél que dice haber invertido en oro cuando lo que ha hecho es comprar un papel.
> ...



En qué wallet se pude guardar Bitshares? ¿Conoces alguna? Saludos.


----------



## arras2 (12 Dic 2017)

a ver si rompe. al ataque!

edit: Routa y con gap, lo nunca visto! 







Edit 2: Falsa rotura, mierrrrdaaaa.


----------



## Luztu (12 Dic 2017)

Buenas,

Alguien sabe si al pasar los € de Coinbase a mi cuenta bancaria hay comisiones?


----------



## orbeo (12 Dic 2017)

Luztu dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Alguien sabe si al pasar los € de Coinbase a mi cuenta bancaria hay comisiones?



Siempre hay alguna comisión, y más Coinbase. En su web debe venir las comisiones.

---------- Post added 12-dic-2017 at 10:59 ----------




orbeo dijo:


> Siempre hay alguna comisión, y más Coinbase. En su web debe venir las comisiones.



Vale veo que cobran 0,15 €


----------



## arras2 (12 Dic 2017)

Vaya guerra está dando el 4,95...

Roto, venga, a por el 5 y to the moon! En 5 hace falta una ballena brutal, si no nada.

Edit: El 5 con patatas!

Perdón, me he equiovado de hilo, pensaba que estaba en el de iota. Lo siento.:XX:


----------



## michinato (12 Dic 2017)

Buenas, 

Os pego parte de una conversación que he mantenido con juli sobre el PoW/PoS. Creo que hay información que podría ser educativa, de modo que lo publico por si a alguien le resulta útil. 

----

Respecto a lo de PoS/PoW que comentas.

Un PoS que funcionara bien no debería tener que ser validado por ninguna autoridad central ni debería tener que publicar cada 2 por 3 a un nodo "fiable" para que los demás le sigan porque la cadena se ha dividido en varias y la mayor parte de los nodos se han perdido y no saben que hacer. 

Lo lógico es que hubiera mecanismos automáticos en el protocolo que solventaran estas discrepancias. 

El planteamiento de ETH para solucionar eso es meter en el protocolo PoS una regla para que aquellos nodos que no sigan el consenso y por lo tanto se pongan a seguir cadenas incorrectas pierdan pasta (una cantidad de ETH que habrían dejado en deposito). 

Es el equivalente a que los mineros que minen en una cadena errónea o que no validen las transacciones correctamente, pierden dinero porque han gastado una electricidad que no les ha servido para nada, ya que el resto de nodos va a rechazar su bloque.

Me faltan detalles por saber como se va a evitar que un nodo cuando vea 2 cadenas y tenga dudas, para asegurar su posición, no se duplique y empiece a trabajar en ambas cadenas, con lo que habría forks en los que todas cadenas estarían respaldadas por una gran potencia de "staking". 

También otra duda que me surge es que como el mecanismo de pérdida de ETH por equivocarte de cadena sea muy duro, poca gente se acabará atreviendo a tener su nodo stakeando, con lo que se acabaría centralizando el minado.


La clave de todo es que es el consenso se trata de algo "filosófico", es complicado definirlo formalmente y después hay que poder implementarlo de manera lógica y programable.

Están tardando años y a ver luego los retoques que habrá que hacer sobre la marcha cuando ya haya entrado en funcionamiento.


En esta charla del ultimo devcon, una asiática les hace la pregunta acerca de la seguridad de PoW frente a PoS. 

Hay que avanzar hasta el punto 6:34:50

[youtube]Yo9o5nDTAAQ[/youtube]


Responden tanto Vlad como Vitalik, y este último lo explica de forma bastante entendible. 

Lo que vienen a decir es que frente a algunos ataques el PoS tiene grandes ventajas comparándolo con el PoW, ya que el colateral que utiliza el PoW está fuera de su blockchain (energia y un hardware muy costoso) y la solución a un ataque acaba dañando tanto a mineros legítimos como a los maliciosos, mientras que en el PoS Casper el mecanismo de defensa está dentro de la blockchain (se utiliza ETH como depósito) por lo que el atacante pierde su ETH mientras que el resto de nodos leales conservan los suyo (y ademas la masa monetaria total se reduce en lo que haya perdido el atacante).


Para el que quiera más información, en ese mismo vídeo, en el punto 05:56:00 Vlad explica en que consiste Casper, pero es demasiado técnico y habla de forma tan atropellada que no soy capaz de seguirlo.

---



Yo entiendo que todo el mundo esté flipado con la cotización, a mi también me cuesta a veces centrarme al ver las cifras que se manejan. 

Pero lo que realmente es acojonante es que estamos conociendo de primera mano una tecnología que es capaz de cambiar el mundo. De verdad que merece la pena hacer un pequeño esfuerzo y llegar a entender como funciona, es como poder asistir al desarrollo del Proyecto Manhattan en tiempo real.


----------



## jashita (12 Dic 2017)

djun dijo:


> En qué wallet se pude guardar Bitshares? ¿Conoces alguna? Saludos.



Wallet es una mezcla de cliente+autentificación. (BTC era una aplicación QT) que te permite operar desde un sistema operativo concreto.

Lo más simple es crear una cuenta cloud en el cliente oficial online: wallet.bitshares.org con un nombre de cuenta que elijas y un password largo.

Este cliente también lo puedes descargar y se ejecutaría como una browser-app.

Luego hay que coger práctica con el tema de la seed (lo que permite regenerar la pareja de claves), la pareja de claves (pública/privada), el nombre de la cuenta (en Bitshares el nombre que elijas es la dirección) y el password (que permite al cliente acceder a las claves).

Vamos, como en todas las cryptos.

Con la cuenta y el password accedes desde cualquier navegador, lo que es muy cómodo pero a la vez te arriesgas a que te capturen el password.

En cuanto conozcas el funcionamiento del sistema de permisos se te podrían ocurrir otros esquemas de protección, como que el sistema pida varias firmas para autorizar una transacción.

Todo es gráfico, no hay necesidad de línea de comandos, pero como en todas las cryptos, hay que experimentar con gaseosa.

(Luego para el tema del mercado DEX se aplica la lógica burbujista de que hay valorar lo que entregas y lo que recibes. Hay que investigar quién respalda el token. En un DEX cualquiera puede crear un token llamado "PISO" e incluso alguno hace una oferta de 9999 "GOLD" a cambio de 99 "PISO"s. Creo que se me entiende)


----------



## juli (12 Dic 2017)

arras2 dijo:


> Vaya guerra está dando el 4,95...
> 
> Roto, venga, a por el 5 y to the moon! En 5 hace falta una ballena brutal, si no nada.
> 
> Edit: El 5 con patatas!



Tú chapotea con ballenas, que se comerán tu chistorra en un pincho sin eructar siquiera. ehhh


EL pedazo de hostia que os pueden meter Ver & Jihan ó BTC cuando les toque inflar el fuelle de sus respectivas trituradoras, es poquito.( Sístole...Diástole ).

Para las aplicaciones "tangenciales" de BTC quedalo suyo, y parece que para la pasarela de pago de Jihan, idem de ídem. La clave de llegar a ello creciendo, como bien mamaron de papá Nakamoto, es DEVORAR.

Mogollón de los montados en marcha en IOTA ya estais tardando en hacer caja y y tomar posiciones en blockchains sólidas ( y no quiero decir que el proyecto no sea bueno, sino que posiblemente hayáis metido una plantilla de violadores en el esplédido cole de pago de vustros niños..MUY al loro con éso y a gestionar réditos...que si la cotización de BTC os parece astronómia, no te digo nada hasta donde puede caer el "cerocerismo" de las blockchains "de decimales" - Digybyte, salvando las distancias, lleva 6 meses gastando en tiritas , vendas y transfusiones y aún no llega a perroflauta, no te digo más - ). EN IOTA, el Sandwich entre los de su opíparo ICO y las ballenas pumpies bitcoñeras va a ser como lo de Moisés cerrando la mar a los egipcios ( ...o era Maradona ??? :ouch: ).

Me da que el mogollón de newbies de IOTA no no tenéis ni puta idea del ferrari al que os habeis montado de carrerilla. Dadle a Negrfuturo la cifra de salida orignal y verás que linda pinta la posiblidad de caída ( pero antes de mirar, un par de pirulas pa'l mareo , plís )

Y suerte, de corazón...que ni por el forro me quiero meter con nadie, posteo por todo lo contrario...& so riesgo de escupitajos, i know... Pero que ése viaje no da para ir en clase A leyendo el marca y tan pichi... lo sabe hasta el Tato.

Mucho...pero que mucho ojo...Ramsés.


----------



## orbeo (12 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> Tú chapotea con ballenas, que se comerán tu chistorra en un pincho sin eructar siquiera. ehhh
> 
> 
> EL pedazo de hostia que os pueden meter Ver & Jihan ó BTC cuando les toque inflar el fuelle de sus respectivas trituradoras, es poquito.( Sístole...Diástole ).
> ...




Con Iota todo está en que puñetas es el Q, cuando lo suelten a principios de año, pues si es un bluf, velote rojo al infierno. El barbas dice que la noticia va a poner a Iota en el puesto 3, más le vale que lo que saquen permita jubilar a medio foro porque si no alguno le va a arrancar la barba a tiras.


----------



## juli (12 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Con Iota todo está en que puñetas es el Q, cuando lo suelten a principios de año, pues si es un bluf, velote rojo al infierno. El barbas dice que la noticia va a poner a Iota en el puesto 3, más le vale que lo que saquen permita jubilar a medio foro porque si no alguno le va a arrancar la barba a tiras.



Lo que IOTA aporte objetivamente es una cosa...y el pastrollón que arrasta, otra ( debidamente camuflado en genialidad y disrupción, que muy posiblemente tenga en su ADN, pero ésa es otra vaina) .

Separar lo que tiene de muñeca hinchable y de planteamiento genial, que no seré yo quien le niegue, hoy es día es ya IMPOSIBLE.

Lo dicho, suerte. ( y hasta aquí, por mis partes ).


----------



## Luztu (12 Dic 2017)

Pregunta de novato. Yo verifiqué la cuenta en Coinbase con la verificación mínima, si me meto en CONFIGURACIÓN - LÍMITES veo que para vender pone: La cantidad combinada de todos sus métodos de pago habilitados para la venta es de 15.000 €. Quiere eso decir que puedo pasar 15.000 euros al banco sin problemas? de todas formas, como aumento la verificación de mi cuenta? porque he estado leyendo eso del Tier 1, Tier 2 etc... pero no veo en Coinbase ningún lado donde pueda presentar más documentos.

Un saludo y gracias


----------



## arras2 (12 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> Lo que IOTA aporte objetivamente es una cosa...y el pastrollón que arrasta, otra ( debidamente camuflado en genialidad y disrupción, que muy posiblemente tenga en su ADN, pero ésa es otra vaina) .
> 
> Separar lo que tiene de muñeca hinchable y de planteamiento genial, que no seré yo quien le niegue, hoy es día es ya IMPOSIBLE.
> 
> Lo dicho, suerte. ( y hasta aquí, por mis partes ).



Yo estoy al tanto de análisis técnico. Hoy ha roto el banderín que había formado con cierto volumen y se ha ido arriba. No obstante estoy con la mosca detrás de la oreja y si ha sido falsa rotura, me saldré (rotura de la mm200 en el gráfico de 1h estaría bien por ejemplo).


----------



## orbeo (12 Dic 2017)

Luztu dijo:


> Pregunta de novato. Yo verifiqué la cuenta en Coinbase con la verificación mínima, si me meto en CONFIGURACIÓN - LÍMITES veo que para vender pone: La cantidad combinada de todos sus métodos de pago habilitados para la venta es de 15.000 €. Quiere eso decir que puedo pasar 15.000 euros al banco sin problemas? de todas formas, como aumento la verificación de mi cuenta? porque he estado leyendo eso del Tier 1, Tier 2 etc... pero no veo en Coinbase ningún lado donde pueda presentar más documentos.
> 
> Un saludo y gracias



Lo tienes en tu usuario/configuración/límites


----------



## Blackest (12 Dic 2017)

que coño le pasa a LTC? no para de crecer y crecer?¿seguira creciendo? ¿que opinais vosotros al respecto?

Estoy por pasar la mitad de mis BTC por ltcs


----------



## juli (12 Dic 2017)

arras2 dijo:


> Yo estoy al tanto de análisis técnico. Hoy ha roto el banderín que había formado con cierto volumen y se ha ido arriba. No obstante estoy con la mosca detrás de la oreja y si ha sido falsa rotura, me saldré (rotura de la mm200 en el gráfico de 1h estaría bien por ejemplo).




Joder, con el AT.!!! ..que éso es para un laboratorio, o para ver las cosas a toro pasado, joder...no para ésta casaputas llena de manguis y cabriolas!!! 

IOTA la llevan pumpeando y drenando desde el minuto 1 ...y es la máscara number one para que BTC no se derrame hacia las "blockchains que hacen cosas" de su competencia directa ( igual que pumpean mogollón de coins ceroceristas que no valen un carajo...son encubridores de inflación, la misma jugada que los bancos centrales han hecho a la borregada con el fiat la hacen ahora con BTC y monedas "irrellenables" ...que lo llevan ahciendo 40 años, hombre... ) que ya ves cómo le salió a principios de este año con Dash, ETH y LTC.

Si BTC tuviese la cascada de aplicaciones que tiene ETH ...o Jihan su pasarela como Dash...mañana estaríais en putas bragas, joder. EL que en IOTA piueda apechugar con éso, que los hay ( la revalorización de su ICO fue astronómica ) , a disfrutar de las cosas que haga esa blockchain. SI no...a rezar. Tú sabes el boquete que hay entre el ICO de IOTA y su precio de salida al mercado en el minuto 0 ???

( con todo el respeto a los de las rayas, que son una ayuda buenísima en proyectos "ortodoxos" , por supuestón ).

---------- Post added 12-dic-2017 at 12:35 ----------




Blackest dijo:


> que coño le pasa a LTC? no para de crecer y crecer?¿seguira creciendo? ¿que opinais vosotros al respecto?




...que sí.


----------



## arras2 (12 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> Joder, con el AT.!!! ..que éso es para un laboratorio, o para ver las cosas a toro pasado, joder...no para ésta casaputas llena de manguis y cabriolas!!!
> 
> IOTA la llevan pumpeando y drenando desde el minuto 1 ...y es la máscara number one para que BTC no se derrame hacia las "blockchains que hacen cosas" ( igual que loson mogollón de coins ceroceristas que no valen un carajo...son encubridores de inflación, la misma jugada que los bancos centrales han hecho a la borregada la hacen ahora con BTC y monedas "irrellenables" ...que lo llevan ahciendo 40 años, hombre... ) de su competencia, que ya ves cómo le salió a principios de este año con Dash, ETH y LTC.
> 
> ...



Gracias por el consejo, lo tengo en cuenta, ya tenía las orejas tiesas. Ahora más.

Respecto a lo de que sea humo, es probable, pero si realmente microsoft va a incorporar clases en su net framework para poder trabajar con iota, algo tiene que tener para que se hayan fijado en ello. Yo creo que es la clave para que, se mantenga como una de las potentes, o se vaya a la mierda total.


----------



## juli (12 Dic 2017)

arras2 dijo:


> Gracias por el consejo, lo tengo en cuenta, ya tenía las orejas tiesas. Ahora más.
> 
> Respecto a lo de que sea humo, es probable, pero si realmente microsoft va a incorporar clases en su net framework para poder trabajar con iota, algo tiene que tener para que se hayan fijado en ello. Yo creo que es la clave para que, se mantenga como una de las potentes, o se vaya a la mierda total.



Jamás he dicho que sea humo.


----------



## Luztu (12 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Lo tienes en tu usuario/configuración/límites



Ahí veo que tengo un limite de 15000 € semanales para comprar y vender y de 750 si es para comprar con la tarjeta. Pero no veo como aumentarlos.

De todas formas, para vender significa que puedo pasar 15.000 € a la cuenta bancaria de golpe?

Salud!


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (12 Dic 2017)

Alguien podría dar detalles más técnicos sobre los acontecimientos en LTC?
Tipo graficas negrofuturo y proyecciones alcistas/bajistas.. soportes, roturas

Gracias.


----------



## easyridergs (12 Dic 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Alguien podría dar detalles más técnicos sobre los acontecimientos en LTC?
> Tipo graficas negrofuturo y proyecciones alcistas/bajistas.. soportes, roturas
> 
> Gracias.



No hace falta gráficos ni mierdas, estaba cantado lo se LTC. Va a subir como la espuma gracias a los futuros de BTC. Ahora BTC es in zombie de los futuros.


----------



## orbeo (12 Dic 2017)

Luztu dijo:


> Ahí veo que tengo un limite de 15000 € semanales para comprar y vender y de 750 si es para comprar con la tarjeta. Pero no veo como aumentarlos.
> 
> De todas formas, para vender significa que puedo pasar 15.000 € a la cuenta bancaria de golpe?
> 
> Salud!



Es que creo que en Coinbase ese es el máximo, si quieres aumentar tienes que contactar con ellos aparte.

Yo lo que te recomiendo, si es para mover mucha pasta es tengas varios exchanges operativos.

Por ejemplo, Kraken puedes pedir tier3 que son 25.000 + los 15k de Coinbase


Si es para mucha mucha mucha pasta, te tienes que identificar como institucional para transferir 100k de golpe cada vez, o tener paciencia y riempo


----------



## jashita (12 Dic 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Alguien podría dar detalles más técnicos sobre los acontecimientos en LTC?
> Tipo graficas negrofuturo y proyecciones alcistas/bajistas.. soportes, roturas
> 
> Gracias.



Técnico no se, pero se está recomendando a la gente usar LTC para mover los tokens entre exchanges debido a los atascos en las redes BTC y ETH.

Aunque también esos acontecimientos se podrían explicar por un contexto astrológico favorable.


----------



## haruki murakami (12 Dic 2017)

Ojito a ripple....pareciera que fuera a saltar otra vez...ya veremos..si se monta al 0.3 podría en teoría irse con toda..a un x10... Alguien que sepa algo de su reddit y telegram? O son rumores los que la hacen subir a este punto otra vez?


----------



## Claudius (12 Dic 2017)

jashita dijo:


> Técnico no se, pero se está recomendando a la gente usar LTC para mover los tokens entre exchanges debido a los atascos en las redes BTC y ETH.



Pues quien lo recomiende, muy iluminado no es..
Para mover *entre exchange* la mejor opción es o xrp o Dash por sus velocidad y comisiones de las cuales ltc carece.


----------



## jashita (12 Dic 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Pues quien lo recomiende, muy iluminado no es..
> Para mover *entre exchange* la mejor opción es o xrp o Dash por sus velocidad y comisiones de las cuales ltc carece.



Entre una mejor opción y una alternativa "de siempre" hay una decisión.
Más difícil de explicar es la fe que tiene mucha gente en que vayan a funcionar como prometen las soluciones BTC y ETH.

(yo me decantaría también por lo conocido antes que por lo mejor)


----------



## san_miguel (12 Dic 2017)

Echarle un ojo, 

Sirin Labs

De nada


----------



## jashita (12 Dic 2017)

san_miguel dijo:


> Echarle un ojo,
> 
> Sirin Labs
> 
> De nada



Esto es material de estudio para Divad. Yo por lo pronto he encontrado conexiones Cataluña-Israel.


----------



## PREDATOR (12 Dic 2017)

Listado de los foros japoneses sobre cript. más activos.



Forums - mijin discussion forums

Bitcoin

http://bitcoin-matome.info/

BTC News


----------



## paketazo (12 Dic 2017)

san_miguel dijo:


> Echarle un ojo,
> 
> Sirin Labs
> 
> De nada



No entiendo muy bien el concepto.

Ofrecen terminales Moviles y PC seguros dónde correrá su blockchain, para pagos y demás P2P 

Pero eso de ¿seguros?

Se ha de usar una conexión común en los terminales, ¿no?

Estoy espeso, no lo capto, y seguro es un bombazo.

Un saludo

P.D.

jajajaja sale Laporta el del Barça de advisor!! :XX:


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (12 Dic 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> No entiendo muy bien el concepto.
> 
> Ofrecen terminales Moviles y PC seguros dónde correrá su blockchain, para pagos y demás P2P
> 
> ...



Y Messi.


----------



## sh. to. (12 Dic 2017)

estoy perdidisimo, voy tarde, todo sube y no se donde jugar, alguna recomendacion? xD


----------



## PREDATOR (12 Dic 2017)

Qora (QORA) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap


----------



## michinato (12 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> ...
> por cierto...a algún espabiláo le faltó tiempo para clonarse PIVX con el ZPiv operativo. Lo ha pintáo de verde ...y a pillar cacho. ( y lo pillará ...ya lleva un 250% !)
> 
> Phore (PHR) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap





juli, te contesto por aquí, que tienes el buzón lleno.


He leido las últimas semanas del hilo de bitcointalk, y de mearle en la boca a s3v3nh4cks nada.

Lo que han hecho los de Phore está bastante mal visto en el mundo del open source. Ni han hecho un fork en github, han copiado y pegado el código en un nuevo proyecto, borrando lo que les parecía por el camino.

Vamos, que a nivel ético suena a guarrada, pero es que después ves respuestas que dan y no parece que tengan nada sólido. Tanto los devs como el grupo de foreros palmeros apoyan a su equipo de fútbol favorito sin dar ningún argumento.


Tenían su propia moneda desde el 2014 que era un truño y en vez de mejorarla, ahora en 2017 tienen que clonar otra, cambiarle el nombre y el logotipo y lanzar una campaña de marketing...


Por mi parte tenía y sigo teniendo dudas sobre PIVX, pero es que esto del Phore parece peor aun.


Todo eso no quita que como es habitual en este mundillo, pueden acabar teniendo éxito y forrarse a pasta.


----------



## Drewcastle (12 Dic 2017)

sh. to. dijo:


> estoy perdidisimo, voy tarde, todo sube y no se donde jugar, alguna recomendacion? xD



Para mi tienen buena pinta sonm, waves y ada para medio plazo, y para largo power ledger. 
Pero ojo, solo es una opinion, no soy para nada un experto.


----------



## Albertezz (12 Dic 2017)

easyridergs dijo:


> Suerte, que la vas a necesitar.



Hola amigo, me gustaria recordarte este mensaje para reirme un poco de ti, pero sin acritud eh amigo?

wabi ha salido a cotizar a las 14:00 de hoy en binance y media hora más tarde lo he vendido x5. 40 ethers a la saca.

Saludos y suerte a ti también, que se ve que de inversiones en ico pilotas mucho.

Para el resto, espero que alguien me siguiese con la inversión en Wabi, ha sido free money!!!


----------



## paketazo (12 Dic 2017)

Drewcastle dijo:


> Para mi tienen buena pinta sonm, waves y ada para medio plazo, y para largo power ledger.
> Pero ojo, solo es una opinion, no soy para nada un experto.



Miedo me da cuando empiecen a salir "expertos" dando recomendaciones en la prensa salmón sobre estos proyectos.

Fijaros en los expertos en bolsa...no conozco a uno que se haya forrado, todos malviven dando recomendaciones y cobrando por palabra publicada.

Lo dicho...analizad, leed, valorad, preguntad dudas concretas, pero no os dejeis engatusar por : ¡compra esta, es la mejor!

Si todo sube, piensa que hace dos días todo bajaba...y dentro de otros dos, todo volverá a bajar, recordando que estamos inmersos en una de las tendencias alcistas más grandes de los últimos tiempos.

Un saludo, y buena letra.


----------



## Divad (12 Dic 2017)

san_miguel dijo:


> Echarle un ojo,
> 
> Sirin Labs
> 
> De nada



Seguramente el móvil como los equipos se venderán como churros por ir a la última y quitarte así cualquier conexión con el viejo sistema.

Entrar en la ICO es estar mínimo 6-9 meses sin crecimiento quedando a la espera de los avances que vayan haciendo. Así será como irá subiendo la crypto. Según el roadmap va para largo, eso sí, lo acabarán petando seguro.

Antes estará el siguiente tipo de comodidades
Ethos

para que vayas tranquilo con el móvil o como otro medio de pago sería las tarjetas.

El fundador es judío, el presidente pone la pasta y los asesores estando entre ellos Laporta conteniéndose el descojone que lleva... pues... huele a que se acabarán comiendo el mundo de los dispositivos. Eso sí, en los componentes del móvil no indican el procesador, por lo que es lógico no lo tienen en producción y hasta posiblemente noviembre o principio de diciembre no sacarán nada. Si quieren sacar pasta tendrán que sacar algo para verano y algo gordo para antes de navidades y así petar las ventas. 

Cada uno tiene que decir; tradear o hold. Si entras te dan el bonus y venderlo nada más entrar en criptolandia te puede saber a poco lo que te llevas... pero haciendo hodl recogerás la cosecha con el paso del tiempo.

5 meses para ver movimiento en Dent, como para salirme a la mínima... si he aguantado 5 meses sin tocarlas, seguiré en plan hodl hasta el final. Lo fácil es entrar, lo difícil es tener paciencia


----------



## jashita (12 Dic 2017)

Divad;20893220
.....
El fundador es judío dijo:


> AFAIK El procesador es Qualcomm y el teléfono parece que lo venden por unos asequibles 999$ en alguna tienda en GB.


----------



## kpik (12 Dic 2017)

He entrado a Waves hoy. Recomendáis entrar a LTC o creeis que habrá corrección?

Por otro lado, como veis a IOTA? Voy a esperar a mañana pero cada vez me suena más a humo...


----------



## jashita (12 Dic 2017)

capica dijo:


> He entrado a Waves hoy. Recomendáis entrar a LTC o creeis que habrá corrección?
> 
> Por otro lado, como veis a IOTA? Voy a esperar a mañana pero cada vez me suena más a humo...



Más "recomendaciones": https://steemit.com/@haejin

Ojo con lo que os jugais! Que al final puede que nos quedemos con unos "cromos" con los que ni queramos jugar entre nosotros.


----------



## Drewcastle (12 Dic 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Miedo me da cuando empiecen a salir "expertos" dando recomendaciones en la prensa salmón sobre estos proyectos.
> 
> Fijaros en los expertos en bolsa...no conozco a uno que se haya forrado, todos malviven dando recomendaciones y cobrando por palabra publicada.
> 
> ...



Por supuest, los "expertos" en la mayoria de casos son simplemnete interesados en manipular a sus lectores para sacar beneficio, pero siempre hay alguien del que puedes aprender algo, mas que de economistas, de personas con conocimientos tecnicos sobre el potencial que tiene cada proyecto, la mayoria de informacion la miro en bitcointalk, aunque como han dicho antes tambien hay mucho forofo que tiene mas fe que otra cosa

Desde mi humilde perspectiva, sonm es bueno por su red p2p para proyectos cientificos o cosas que requiere potencia de superordenadores.

Waves basicamente porque es la blockchain mas rapida en las transacciones, algo que cada vez sera mas importante conforme aumente el mercado cripto.

Power Ledger, es un proyecto que puede prometer bastante, algo asi como una red p2p de energia, pero me mantengo cauto. De esta no meteria nada por el momento.

Y Ada parece ser la blockchain 3.0, la evolucion del entorno ethereum, de hecho uno de los cofundadores de eth, que se fue por razones eticas (supuestamente) es uno de sus principales arquitectos, parece tener un equipo muy solido detras.


----------



## arras2 (12 Dic 2017)

paranoia dijo:


> ¿en qué exchange puedo comprar dent? gracias



hitbtc.com


----------



## haruki murakami (12 Dic 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Un x10 :XX: ... Va a ser que no, entonces capitalizaría 100.000 millones, cosa que ni eth ahora mismo... Mucha pasta de nuestro señor tendría que entrar para que hiciese un x10. Cuando ripple capitalice 100.000 millones (si es que algún día pasa) eth capitalizará 500.000 y bitcoin 2 billones ::... Si es que no ha dejado de existir.
> 
> Lo que sí he visto en varios análisis es que podría doblar.
> 
> Ojalá estuvieses en lo cierto, me metía de cabeza a por ese x10... ::



------------------------------------------

Ahora mismo te digo...que ripple podría hacerse el x10... Aunque por lo menos un x4 e irse a por el $1.0 en su reddit muchos tienen la barrera psicologica del $1, puede que ripple quiera darle a sus holders ese regalo...quien sabe. 
Han sacado la noticia de que se asocio con american express y luego salio la noticia de la liberacion de los xrp en escrow...no seee me huele a que se puede ir para arriba... Obvio estoy suponiendo...pero que se van a dejar arrebatar el 3er puesto asii como así....no lo creo.

Y lo de los 100millones..pues ETh pareciera que es su meta ahora mismo...ya veremos que pasaa..

Por ahora mi unica inversion es ETH, hoy iba a por Qash, pero ya no me pierdo el correlon de ETH por ahora.


----------



## san_miguel (12 Dic 2017)

Notición...ETH A 700??
https://www.criptonoticias.com/adopcion/ubs-lanzara-plataforma-ethereum-adaptar-servicios-bancarios-nuevas-regulaciones-union-europea/#axzz513mQnKsa


----------



## haruki murakami (12 Dic 2017)

Eth a $700 que alegría me daría!!! Y cuando terminen las pruebas si es un exito...nos vamos a donde? Los $4000? 

Vuelvo e insisto...Ripple está subiendo discretmente...echadle un ojito...si bien es cierto que la empresa maneja el 60% de las XRP puede que quiera dar alegrías a sus holders antes de navidad...

Lo digo de nuevo, no tengo nada de XRP, porque ahora mismo me gustaría ver hasta donde llega ETH...pero no le pierdan pista a Ripple.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (12 Dic 2017)

san_miguel dijo:


> Notición...ETH A 700??
> https://www.criptonoticias.com/adopcion/ubs-lanzara-plataforma-ethereum-adaptar-servicios-bancarios-nuevas-regulaciones-union-europea/#axzz513mQnKsa




Y el ganador seraaaá.......,Eth!


----------



## trifasik (12 Dic 2017)

He intentado hacer caja y vender mis Litecoins en coinbase y me dice que las ventas de LTC están deshabilitadas temporalmente.


----------



## mapgutierrez (12 Dic 2017)

trifasik dijo:


> He intentado hacer caja y vender mis Litecoins en coinbase y me dice que las ventas de LTC están deshabilitadas temporalmente.





Yo he vendido por Gdax en plena bajada sin problemas 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## silverwindow (12 Dic 2017)

san_miguel dijo:


> Notición...ETH A 700??
> https://www.criptonoticias.com/adopcion/ubs-lanzara-plataforma-ethereum-adaptar-servicios-bancarios-nuevas-regulaciones-union-europea/#axzz513mQnKsa



Esta noticia es de ayer,buena por cierto.


----------



## san_miguel (12 Dic 2017)

Y ahora hará la réplica ETC

---------- Post added 12-dic-2017 at 16:01 ----------








Próximo nivel fibbo..700usd


----------



## haruki murakami (12 Dic 2017)

Negrofuturo tambien debe estar haciendo los gráficos ahora mismo o el napalm lo quemó.


----------



## EDV (12 Dic 2017)

Si ETH sube a 4000 en algún momento vendo fijo. ¿Lo veis en algo así en 2018? Me parecería una burrada, es multiplicar por 6 su capitalización actual. Más de lo que tiene bitcoin ahora.

Vamos, que no lo veo xD


----------



## silverwindow (12 Dic 2017)

Buah como se meta la banca en eth se va a donde quieran


----------



## juli (12 Dic 2017)

michinato dijo:


> juli, te contesto por aquí, que tienes el buzón lleno.
> 
> 
> He leido las últimas semanas del hilo de bitcointalk, y de mearle en la boca a s3v3nh4cks nada.
> ...



Fusilada "a la china" a machete. Sé cómo funcionan y no le van a hacer ni caso.

Los manuales de wallet, config de masternode, etc...están en inglés, thai, koreano, indonesio y mandarín. Moneda anónima operativa, road map orientado a integrar Open Bazaar en la wallet al inicio de 2018. Está muy claro para quiénes y para qué va orientada esa jugada en Asia. Quienes manejan open source para coins anónimas no sé con quién creen que se juegan las habas.

Han migrado una comunidad anterior en un 1:1 a Phore quedándose la operativa por el morro y han quemado coins hasta dejar sólo como una 1/6 parte del original, un supply de unos 9 millones a día de hoy - clitoridiano -. Las rewards de los Mnodes son monstruosas, quieren colocarla rápido...y supongo que para darle uso inmediarto. El zerocoin va como un tiro y lo puede usar un analfabeto haciendo 3 clicks. Alguno ha visto a Zcoin zumbando y ha pillado por el camino de enmedio.

La semana pasada ha hecho un x2 en 5 días.

Qué medidas se pueden tomar para que no sólo no usen ésta ? ( parece evidente que no pueden hacer mucho fuera de su jurisdicción ) ...y más...para que no les fusilen actualizaciones posteriores ? Las hay ?

Hablabamos ayer de un 30% de billetes fuera de fiscalidad en el mundo. Pues éso. ( Por cierto...te haces una idea de cuánto dinero irrastreable mueve Monero diariamente a día de hoy ?

---------- Post added 12-dic-2017 at 17:39 ----------

Mientras no muestre esa dinámica un par de días seguidos, como ha hecho LTC, lo de ETH puede ser simple mimetismo ambiental. Si se tira así 2 ó 3 días, lo de sus tokens, puede ser un auténtico show. Pero el crecimiento de ETH es muy delicado. Tocan cartas boca arriba.

ETH, ETH,ETH...pero Dash, con los 900 pavos a la mano...y ésa sí que sube para no volver...y con su roadmap en la palma de la mano, que es la clave del rumbo de ETH.

Por cierto...el medio billonazo a punto de caramelo en Shitland. Vaya vértigo.

Palomitas.


----------



## McMax (12 Dic 2017)

Que ha pasado con Dash?


----------



## juli (12 Dic 2017)

McMax dijo:


> Que ha pasado con Dash?



A por Jihan...y como empiece el cuerpo a cuerpo, va a ser un risión.

A la rica medalla de plata...


----------



## Divad (12 Dic 2017)

Menuda fiesta se me están dando las hijas de ETH 

Tengo ganas de que criptolandia sea de uso común para todos... el dilema que tengo es si lo harán por las buenas o no tan buenas. 

Sacrificarán a los bancos creando un caos para que criptolandia salga al escenario como los savaldores de la Humanidad? 8:


----------



## juli (12 Dic 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Menuda fiesta se me están dando las hijas de ETH
> 
> Tengo ganas de que criptolandia sea de uso común para todos... el dilema que tengo es si lo harán por las buenas o no tan buenas.
> 
> Sacrificarán a los bancos creando un caos para que criptolandia salga al escenario como los savaldores de la Humanidad? 8:




Aún no es nada Divad...éso sí, si se cumplen unos días de ETH rabiosamente alcista ( lo creeré cuando lo vea)...puede haber cientos de "puertas baratas" a ETH...y ahí sí sería la puta locura .


----------



## arras2 (12 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> Aún no es nada Divad...éso sí, si se cumplen unos días de ETH rabiosamente alcista ( lo creeré cuando lo vea)...puede haber cientos de "puertas baratas" a ETH...y ahí sí sería la puta locura .



¿a que te refieres con puertas baratas? ¿A otros tokens basados en eth? A veces me cuesta entenderos :8:


----------



## jashita (12 Dic 2017)

Drewcastle dijo:


> Por supuest, los "expertos" en la mayoria de casos son simplemnete interesados en manipular a sus lectores para sacar beneficio, pero siempre hay alguien del que puedes aprender algo, mas que de economistas, de personas con conocimientos tecnicos sobre el potencial que tiene cada proyecto, la mayoria de informacion la miro en bitcointalk, aunque como han dicho antes tambien hay mucho forofo que tiene mas fe que otra cosa
> 
> Desde mi humilde perspectiva, sonm es bueno por su red p2p para proyectos cientificos o cosas que requiere potencia de superordenadores.
> 
> ...



Se rumorea que Bitshares es casi tan rápida que Waves, pero no me hagas mucho caso, mejor que ni la pruebes, pa'que. No hay nadie conocido detrás, ya sabes, gente guay, con pasta, que dan caché al proyecto e inspiran confianza. Porque en esto de ganar pastuki los ricos saben mucho.


----------



## ClanesDeLaLuna (12 Dic 2017)

haruki murakami dijo:


> ------------------------------------------
> 
> Ahora mismo te digo...que ripple podría hacerse el x10... Aunque por lo menos un x4 e irse a por el $1.0 en su reddit muchos tienen la barrera psicologica del $1, puede que ripple quiera darle a sus holders ese regalo...quien sabe.
> Han sacado la noticia de que se asocio con american express y luego salio la noticia de la liberacion de los xrp en escrow...no seee me huele a que se puede ir para arriba... Obvio estoy suponiendo...pero que se van a dejar arrebatar el 3er puesto asii como así....no lo creo.
> ...



Jeje otro igual. Si sube el eth la otra puede esperar.

Enviado desde mi Aquaris U Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Divad (12 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> Aún no es nada Divad...éso sí, si se cumplen unos días de ETH rabiosamente alcista ( lo creeré cuando lo vea)...puede haber cientos de "puertas baratas" a ETH...y ahí sí sería la puta locura .



Si no ha hecho más que comenzar y ya se me pone dura. ETH y sus hijas no caminaran solas, en la mesa redonda también está Dash


----------



## carlosjulian (12 Dic 2017)

arras2 dijo:


> ¿a que te refieres con puertas baratas? ¿A otros tokens basados en eth? A veces me cuesta entenderos :8:



Lo mismo opino, no entiendo mucho cuando hablan así jaja, si es qué entendí, es que si sigue ETH alcista más días, podríamos darnos un buen levantón con los demás Tokens, yo tengo Augur, golem, omiseGO, Civic, pero pues no sé que tanto puedan llegar a crecer, o cómo es posible que Dash, LTC o ETH dieron un crecimiento enorme ¿a qué se debe el crecimiento $ de las monedas?, esa es mi duda. :S


----------



## haruki murakami (12 Dic 2017)

Yo me pienso meter a una nueva hija de ETH.. SingularityNET... aun no han sacado la ICO....pero me parece muy guay...:cook::::rolleye:

Estoy casi seguro que se saca un x100 :rolleye:::
Pero no me hagan caso, es mi pensamiento y mi modo de especular...lean el proyecto y el equipo que tienen...y ustedes veran si entran o no.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (12 Dic 2017)

Bankera sigue ingresándome pasta.Nadie se hará rico con el lending ,pero a mí me demuestra que son gente seria.


----------



## juli (12 Dic 2017)

arras2 dijo:


> ¿a que te refieres con puertas baratas? ¿A otros tokens basados en eth? A veces me cuesta entenderos :8:



Es que semox excéntricos - hasta ayer, sólo unos gilipollas - 

Sip...tokens de ETH. Pero ETH tiene mucho que demostrar para éso. Lo mismo os plantamos en 2 días con 2 reyes desnudos.


----------



## juli (12 Dic 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Si no ha hecho más que comenzar y ya se me pone dura.
> 
> *A mí ni me mires...* ehhh
> 
> ...



Dash saldrá de la fiesta con 4 rubias y un Ferrari petáo de pasta hasta el techo. Por la mansión, que se pelee Cristo.

Ha sido el camareta de barrio , espabiláo y wapetón, que se coló en la fiesta del embajador...y su estrategia de quitarse de enmedio, marcarse su orden prioridades y que se mueran los feos, posiblemente la mejor jugada en Shitland este año, con la de Jihan.

Dash depende de sí mismo y tiene sus triunfos en la mano...al resto, no les queda tute, ni ná.


----------



## Drewcastle (12 Dic 2017)

jashita dijo:


> Se rumorea que Bitshares es casi tan rápida que Waves, pero no me hagas mucho caso, mejor que ni la pruebes, pa'que. No hay nadie conocido detrás, ya sabes, gente guay, con pasta, que dan caché al proyecto e inspiran confianza. Porque en esto de ganar pastuki los ricos saben mucho.



No tengo forma objetiva de saberlo, no se moverme como pez en el agua en estas mierdas, pero busco "fastest blockchain" en google y me sale waves en forbes, entre otrs, noticia de hace menos de un mes, aunque tambien puede haber un oscuro interes detras.

Estaria bien que los entendidos explicaseis las cosas en lugar de hablar en clave vacilndo para haceros los mas molones del lugar.


----------



## Divad (12 Dic 2017)

carlosjulian dijo:


> Lo mismo opino, no entiendo mucho cuando hablan así jaja, si es qué entendí, es que si sigue ETH alcista más días, podríamos darnos un buen levantón con los demás Tokens, yo tengo Augur, golem, omiseGO, Civic, pero pues no sé que tanto puedan llegar a crecer, o cómo es posible que Dash, LTC o ETH dieron un crecimiento enorme ¿a qué se debe el crecimiento $ de las monedas?, esa es mi duda. :S



Nos hacen creer que competimos entre nosotros cuando siempre ha sido contra el sistema.

Cuando todo sube y baja no es porque millones de ovejas se han sincronizado en el mismo segundo para ajetrear todo el corral... Sino porque interviene la mano del creador del juego. Las subidas de golpe ha sido igual como hizo en Junio y estas entradas de inyección de dinero son obra de los bots del sistema.

En el nuevo juego se gana dinero a consta de que entre el bot de turno repartiendo chapas y te salgas a otra atracción para volver a pillar el premio.



Negrofuturo dijo:


> Bueno, teniendo en cuenta que bancos son una cosa, y banqueros otra... y que los banqueros se dedican a ellos,.. que el banco no es suyo.. tooo pues ser.



Correcto, los banqueros tienen sus asientos reservados dentro del nuevo juego desde el principio. Veremos a quienes le cargan el muerto por la crisis bancaria y como todo será happy flower... pues acabarán libres disfrutando en Dubai :XX:




juli dijo:


> Dash saldrá de la fiesta con 4 rubias y un Ferrari petáo de pasta hasta el techo. Por la mansión, que se pelee Cristo.
> 
> Ha sido el camareta de barrio , espabiláo y wapetón, que se coló en la fiesta del embajador...y su estrategia de quitarse de enmedio, marcarse su orden prioridades y que se mueran los feos, posiblemente la mejor jugada en Shitland este año, con la de Jihan.
> 
> Dash depende de sí mismo y tiene sus triunfos en la mano...al resto, no les queda tute, ni ná.



Desde los $11 a principio de año que estaba el bicho... lo que ha crecido :XX::XX::XX:

Para que tener una casa cuando se puede estar en cualquier parte


----------



## EDV (12 Dic 2017)

Kraken por el momento ha desabilitado las retiradas. En cuanto tenga oportunidad saco lo que me quedaba ahí.


----------



## jorge (12 Dic 2017)

Qué opinais de CIVIC, DECENT, ELASTIC y FIRSTBLOOD? Las pillé con mucha ilusión pero no me han dado buenos resultados. Las venderíais?


----------



## jashita (12 Dic 2017)

Drewcastle dijo:


> No tengo forma objetiva de saberlo, no se moverme como pez en el agua en estas mierdas, pero busco "fastest blockchain" en google y me sale waves en forbes, entre otrs, noticia de hace menos de un mes, aunque tambien puede haber un oscuro interes detras.
> 
> Estaria bien que los entendidos explicaseis las cosas en lugar de hablar en clave vacilndo para haceros los mas molones del lugar.



La mayoría de los que aquí estamos dedicamos muchas horas a tratar de formarnos una opinión fundada sobre lo que luego comentamos. Eso no nos libra de que también metamos la pata.
Pero meterse en un foro de "lo que sea" y poner "lo que me ha sacado google" pues a veces puede colar y a veces no.
Puedes hablar mal de Waves, de Bitcoin, de DASH, de Bitshares, ... pero sienta mal si no la fundamentas con algo, sobre todo si tienes dinero en ello.

Aquí se le responde a todo el mundo en la medida de nuestros conocimientos, pero para ello hay que preguntar.


----------



## plus ultra (12 Dic 2017)

EDV dijo:


> Kraken por el momento ha desabilitado las retiradas. En cuanto tenga oportunidad saco lo que me quedaba ahí.



que retiradas,efectivo o criptos en general?


----------



## Drewcastle (12 Dic 2017)

*E*



jashita dijo:


> La mayoría de los que aquí estamos dedicamos muchas horas a tratar de formarnos una opinión fundada sobre lo que luego comentamos. Eso no nos libra de que también metamos la pata.
> Pero meterse en un foro de "lo que sea" y poner "lo que me ha sacado google" pues a veces puede colar y a veces no.
> Puedes hablar mal de Waves, de Bitcoin, de DASH, de Bitshares, ... pero sienta mal si no la fundamentas con algo, sobre todo si tienes dinero en ello.
> 
> Aquí se le responde a todo el mundo en la medida de nuestros conocimientos, pero para ello hay que preguntar.



Pues todavia no has dado ningun argumento por la que creerte a ti antes que a forbes, sinceramente.

Darselas de flipado en lugar de corregir el error en caso de haberlo, no lo veo muy ejemplar.


----------



## davitin (12 Dic 2017)

jorge dijo:


> Qué opinais de CIVIC, DECENT, ELASTIC y FIRSTBLOOD? Las pillé con mucha ilusión pero no me han dado buenos resultados. Las venderíais?



Civic esta subiendo poco a poco y creo que para principios de 2018 tendra avances...firstblood llego a estar a mas de 3 dolares, ahira a menls de 50 cebtavos...yo las mias las tengo ahi, no me molestan.

---------- Post added 12-dic-2017 at 20:29 ----------

Alguien puede dar una proyeccion de littlecoin, por favor?


----------



## EDV (12 Dic 2017)

plus ultra dijo:


> que retiradas,efectivo o criptos en general?



Cryptos creo, yo no puedo retirar LTC.


----------



## davitin (12 Dic 2017)

Por cierto, una cosa rara...estoy holdeando sonm en el exchange.io, y de un tiempo a esta parte han "aparecido" en mis balances 500 unidades de una moneda llamada "tronix", ...pero yo no la he comprado...sabeis si por tener somn o alguna otra altcoin regalaban esas tronix?


----------



## orbeo (12 Dic 2017)

EDV dijo:


> Cryptos creo, yo no puedo retirar LTC.



Coinbase también tiene a LTC bloqueado


----------



## haruki murakami (12 Dic 2017)

Alguno tiene una infografica de numero de usuarios que tiene cada crypto/token en los distintos redes (reddit, twitter, facebook, telegram, etc???) seria muy util, 

Los de Ripple estan emocionados porque tienen 50mil suscriptores en su subforo, otros hablan de que en twitter tienen 248k.... eso para mi es grande... alguno mas que de mas datos?

Hablemos de Bitcoin, Ethereum, Dash, Litecoin, IOTA, Bitcoin Cash...Monero, PIVX? otras?

lo digo porque creo que es fundamental tener un buen numero de creyentes...


----------



## Carlos T. (12 Dic 2017)

*Aspectos más destacables de las primeras horas del mercado de futuros Bitcoin*

Ayer, la Chicago Board Options Exchange (CBOE, por sus siglas en inglés), estrenó su nuevo mercado de futuros Bitcoin, a las 6:00 p.m. E.T. Esto sentó un precedente en la historia del Bitcoin, pues es la primera vez que una criptomoneda es sujeto de apuestas por parte de inversores en una casa de cambio regulada y renombrada como ésta, a través de contratos de futuros (aunque no sería la única, ya que el CME Group también lanzará su propio mercado el próximo lunes, 18 de diciembre).

Con una tasa de cambio USD/BTC de 15,500 $, justo antes de que se activara, la moneda recuperó 1,000 $ en valor, estabilizándose alrededor de los 16,500 $ una vez que las personas empezaron a invertir en futuros, de acuerdo con CoinMarketCap. Aquí les dejamos los eventos más relevantes que ocurrieron a tan solo horas de haber abierto el mercado:

*Continuar leyendo...*


----------



## haruki murakami (12 Dic 2017)

les tengo mala noticia de IOTA...para aquellos que compraron...ojito pues...

IOTA clarifica que no tiene una relacion concretada aun con MICROSOFT...apenas se van a reunir...

IOTA clarifies it has no formal partnership with Microsoft [UPDATED]


----------



## paketazo (12 Dic 2017)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Alguno tiene una infografica de numero de usuarios que tiene cada crypto/token en los distintos redes (reddit, twitter, facebook, telegram, etc???) seria muy util,
> 
> Los de Ripple estan emocionados porque tienen 50mil suscriptores en su subforo, otros hablan de que en twitter tienen 248k.... eso para mi es grande... alguno mas que de mas datos?
> 
> ...



Ten mucho cuidado con eso. Para mi, es una trampa como la copa de un pino en muchos casos.

He visto tokens recién anunciados y a las pocas horas tenían en twitter 5000 seguidores.

Yo mismo he visto como el negocio de un conocido pagaba una cuantía para que en facebook le siguiera gente, en 2 días le agregaron 300 seguidores.

Con esto quiero decir que solo valoraría a usuarios activos, y para ver eso, has de seguir el pulso de la moneda/token día a día.

No sé si ripple será o no un maná de miles de seguidores, es posible, pero te reitero que nada de lo que veas en cuanto a número de seguidores te dará información veráz y fiable de los holder / amantes de una coin.

Esto que te comento, puedes aplicarlo a todo el universo en general.

Un saludo


----------



## haruki murakami (12 Dic 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Ten mucho cuidado con eso. Para mi, es una trampa como la copa de un pino en muchos casos.
> 
> He visto tokens recién anunciados y a las pocas horas tenían en twitter 5000 seguidores.
> 
> ...



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Gracias paketazo! como siempre poniendome los pies sobre la Tierra, eso es bueno recordarlo.


----------



## EDV (12 Dic 2017)

Joder con Waves, ya va para 15 $. Noviembre lo empezó con 3$ y por capitalización tiene un margen para subir muy serio.

Lo que me mosquea es lo que se ha comentado por atrás, igual vale para hacer pasta pero no me fío tanto ya.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (12 Dic 2017)

En Twitter me han dicho los de Tezos que en la Q1 del 2018 podremos pasar nuestros token a un wallet.Hoy he visto en coinmarketcap futures que está a 4 dólares y pico. Éso es casi triplicar nuestra inversión. El proyecto se veía increíble,luego parecía que todo se iba al garete y ahora todo vuelve al buen camino. Veremos...


----------



## haruki murakami (12 Dic 2017)

Ripple en $0.32, es posible que este empezando su rally...


----------



## Divad (12 Dic 2017)

Si lo de iota es cierto, es mejor recoger beneficios aprovechando la subida y volver a recomprar en la caída.



paketazo dijo:


> Ten mucho cuidado con eso. Para mi, es una trampa como la copa de un pino en muchos casos.
> 
> He visto tokens recién anunciados y a las pocas horas tenían en twitter 5000 seguidores.
> 
> ...



Estando la vieja escuela en ripple, poco me extraña que sea como dices. Por dinero no será.

Lo divertido llegará cuando los bots no reciben ordenes directas del amo, sino que sea una IA apoyando los planes de los "listos". 

Llegará el momento que no sabremos si estamos hablando con un humano o con IA. 8:

De todas formas, a ripple le toca fiesta. Es la última que falta en regar del top. Le han quitado el freno lentamente, pero todavía no ha pegado el salto.


----------



## davitin (12 Dic 2017)

Ripple va a tope, ahora mismo a 33 centavos en bittrex, lo mismo hace un doblete y todo.


----------



## paketazo (12 Dic 2017)

EDV dijo:


> Joder con Waves, ya va para 15 $. Noviembre lo empezó con 3$ y por capitalización tiene un margen para subir muy serio.
> 
> Lo que me mosquea es lo que se ha comentado por atrás, igual vale para hacer pasta pero no me fío tanto ya.



Para mi son unos mentirosos.

Su waves DEX es inseguro, malo, y poco intuitivo.

Replican token en vez de dejar al usuario usar sus tokens originales del top.

Me han borrado junto con otros usuarios críticas y quejas bien argumentadas sobre el problema de los retiros ETH...por suerte hice captura de pantalla.

Culpan a la red ETH cuando va bien y no da fallo de sus malas gestiones.

Para mi, a pesar de que se vaya a 100$ no los veo a la altura.

Suerte a los holders, pero yo en este barco no me monto.

Un saludo

P.D. me mantienen retenidos 24 ETH junto con otros usuarios en igual situación sin argumentar motivos claros.

¡como para meter ahí 500 ETH o 1000 BTC! anda ya


----------



## Claudius (12 Dic 2017)

McMax dijo:


> Que ha pasado con Dash?



Qué estoy yo. )


----------



## paketazo (12 Dic 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Qué estoy yo. )



Que suerte has tenido...ya me gustaría :


----------



## Carlos T. (12 Dic 2017)

*McAfee: 1 millón de dólares para finales del 2020 o se comerá su pene*

John McAfee ha doblado su apuesta al predecir que el Bitcoin llegará a costar un millón de dólares para finales del año 2020, asegurando que de no llegar a cumplir la meta, se tragará su propio miembro en público.

El fundador de la renombrada firma de software de seguridad ha sido uno de los mayores defensores de la criptomoneda, mostrando un gran entusiasmo en el potencial de la misma, incluso en momentos donde las personas se mostraban temerosas frente a las posibles consecuencias de una bifurcación, como la ocurrida el 1 de Agosto.

En aquel momento, el controversial empresario salió a la palestra a asegurar que el valor de dicha criptodivisa llegaría a alcanzar los 500,000 $ en los próximos tres años, afirmando que de no ser así, saldría en televisión nacional y se comería su miembro fálico.

*Continuar leyendo...*


----------



## carlosjulian (12 Dic 2017)

Tengo 500 chapas de XRP, mi gran decisión de pensar si HODL todavía más, y ya vender.


----------



## VIVANLASCAENAS (12 Dic 2017)

Zcash va cogiendo color. Ojito que puede ser la gran tapada.


----------



## sirpask (12 Dic 2017)

Nadie llevaba hoy Ardor o que? Se postula como la mejor plataforma Blockchain para empresas del mercado.... jijiji


----------



## Claudius (12 Dic 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Que suerte has tenido...ya me gustaría :



je, Yo invierto paketazo, no especulo, aunque halla adoptado este hilo para charlar de lo que no sea btc, y me anime a jugar con alguna shit respetándo 'el consenso' de las charlas de bitcoin.

Ya verás cuando la veamos pasando a BTC cash. Y se haga mainstream su Front-End al estilo PayPal.

Recuerda esta frase: Dash es una Corp. con tesorería propia de +4M$, que funciona como una cooperativa. Y he dado mucho la vara con ella.

Filosóficamente Dash es lo que debería de haber sido btc.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (12 Dic 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> Nadie llevaba hoy Ardor o que? Se postula como la mejor plataforma Blockchain para empresas del mercado.... jijiji



Creo que diarrea.


----------



## Divad (12 Dic 2017)

VIVANLASCAENAS dijo:


> Zcash va cogiendo color. Ojito que puede ser la gran tapada.



Es una de las chapas preferifas de ETH que se monta las fiestas en secreto... Sigue la estelada de ETH pero siempre estará por detrás de la reina ::



Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## arras2 (12 Dic 2017)

¿Alguien lleva DATA Streamr? ¿Como la veis?


----------



## davitin (12 Dic 2017)

Pues se diga lo que se diga, IOTA esta ahi aguantando con su 4.50 de rigor...


----------



## EDV (12 Dic 2017)

Se me ha cruzado el cable.

Acabo de salirme de IOTA y con parte he entrado en DASH para el largo plazo.

Aunque lo parezca no lo he hecho por la subida que acaba de tener xD


----------



## Divad (12 Dic 2017)

La gracia de especular es encontrar el patrón que más rentabilidad nos haga ganar a todos. Ir saltando de crypto en crypto según roadmap, judiada, utilidad del proyecto,... verlos venir con días o semanas de antelación para posicionarnos y esperar la fiesta del bot de turno al pasarse 

Aunque claro, cuanto más pueda diversificar uno, más ampliará el campo de cosecha


----------



## haruki murakami (12 Dic 2017)

Por un momento pense que se iba XRP....la esta parando Ripple?...es de imaginar que la empresa puede hacer eso mandando miles de ripples al mercado...con 60% en poder...es sencillo.


----------



## jashita (12 Dic 2017)

Drewcastle dijo:


> Pues todavia no has dado ningun argumento por la que creerte a ti antes que a forbes, sinceramente.
> 
> Darselas de flipado en lugar de corregir el error en caso de haberlo, no lo veo muy ejemplar.



Artículo de Forbes:
"Opinions expressed by Forbes Contributors are their own."

https://www.forbes.com/sites/rogera...ed-blockchain-platform-globally/#683503bd38b6

"... is implementing new technology to enable the network to process thousands of transactions per minute and become what is claimed as the "fastest decentralized blockchain" platform in the world."

En pruebas han conseguido 6,000 tx/m que son 100 tx/s. (Waves-NG launches on mainnet)

Bitshares en pruebas ha llegado a 3,000 tx/s y en real 1,000,000 tx en 24h lo que son unas 10 tx/s.
(http://docs.bitshares.eu/_downloads/bitshares-stresstest.pdf)


----------



## sirpask (12 Dic 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Creo que diarrea.



Coño satoshi como que pasas por aquí? Tambien inviertes en shitcoins? jaja

---------- Post added 12-dic-2017 at 23:04 ----------




jashita dijo:


> Artículo de Forbes:
> "Opinions expressed by Forbes Contributors are their own."
> 
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/rogera...ed-blockchain-platform-globally/#683503bd38b6
> ...



Claro, y Ardor también, pero no son para todo el publico, hay que pagar licencias y hardware especifico.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (12 Dic 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> Coño satoshi como que pasas por aquí? Tambien inviertes en shitcoins? jaja
> 
> ---------- Post added 12-dic-2017 at 23:04 ----------
> 
> Claro, y Ardor también, pero no son para todo el publico, hay que pagar licencias y hardware especifico.



Tengo de todo,el que no corre vuela:XX:

En el mundo shitcoin la mierda vale oro. Visto lo visto, el humo es concentración de nitrato aurico.


----------



## silverwindow (12 Dic 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Cuatro sesiones para ir de azul8 a azul8; dos de ellas dentro de la congestión; una vez fuera y con el RSI aún sin estar al rojo,.. se puede ir a azul 10 en otro par de sesiones..., al 1012.
> 
> Digan algo!



El tema de los bancos y etherum.. es lo que parece que utilizaran su blockchain? o solo adoptan su tecnologia para su propia red? ahi esta la clave de los 4000


----------



## tigrecito (12 Dic 2017)

Xrp ha hecho ATH por lo que parece..

Enviado desde mi A0001 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## haruki murakami (13 Dic 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Cuatro sesiones para ir de azul8 a azul8; dos de ellas dentro de la congestión; una vez fuera y con el RSI aún sin estar al rojo,.. se puede ir a azul 10 en otro par de sesiones..., al 1012.
> 
> Digan algo!



ojala!! si ETH no hace el 1012 de aqui a la otra semana me voy a BITSHARES o Monacoin..
Bitshares es otra de las que ha estado en el top 10, ya se ha salido hace rato...pero podria estar volviendo a atacar..le falta riego como diria Divad... :rolleye:


----------



## haruki murakami (13 Dic 2017)

jashita dijo:


> Artículo de Forbes:
> "Opinions expressed by Forbes Contributors are their own."
> 
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/rogera...ed-blockchain-platform-globally/#683503bd38b6
> ...



--------------------------------------------------------------------
Por que Bitshares bajo de $0.34 a $0.05? actualizame por favor. Ahora mismo esta en la barrera del $0.20.no la ha podido pasar dos veces, pero puede que me anime a invertir...cuentame lo que te llama la atencion aparte de la capacidad de las transacciones


----------



## Divad (13 Dic 2017)

Merlin dijo:


> Sí tío, está a 0,43$ (ATH) por primera vez desde mayo. La verdad es que no me lo esperaba, a ver hasta donde llega el rally.



Pues por los patrones que van realizando era totalmente esperable. Con o sin noticia iba a subir sí o sí. Solo quedaba ripple tras la subida de ETH. Le he metido un par de chapas y dinero gratis...

El juego es absurdo, solo hay que seguir los patrones y recoger la cosecha una vez suba. Según las ansias de cada uno se saldrá antes o más tarde, el último en salirse gana (hasta podríamos hacer apuestas :

Tras los regalos que están repartiendo para que los amigos de los listos y los que han tenido huevos de dar el paso para meterse dentro van a disfrutar de unas navidades diferentes.

05/01/17 6:30 comenzó a bajar bitcoin de los $1180. Las rebajas podrían comenzar para todas las cryptos el 05/01/18. Por lo tanto sería la fecha límite para recoger beneficios y recomprar con las rebajas.

Cuanto más siga subiendo criptolandia, más habrá que tener ese día como fecha máximo de venta. 

Disfrutad de las fiestas! :Baile:


----------



## bubbler (13 Dic 2017)

Da igual donde se meta dinero, esto es un crack del sistema fiduciario, mucha ballena, langosta y viejuno va a perder dinero a raudales


----------



## Divad (13 Dic 2017)

bubbler dijo:


> Da igual donde se meta dinero, esto es un crack del sistema fiduciario, mucha ballena, langosta y viejuno va a perder dinero a raudales



En el fiduciario seguro, muchos podrán salvarla y agradecerlo si se les ilumina el camino... Que luego no digan que nadie les avisó para subirse a los últimos barcos de partida....

Me toca las pelotas que los listos quieran seguir manteniendo el mediterráneo como un lugar de camareros, putas y fiestas para los guiris... Pero como siempre ha pasado, ante grandes cambios para la humanidad... Cada país tiene sus mierdas que mantiene a la sociedad anestesiada y berreando al compás... 

Siempre habrá alguien que dirá: qué cabrón! Te metiste y no dijiste nada...

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Claudius (13 Dic 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Los niveles de Dash, me salen un poco raros.
> 
> 
> 
> Según vaya, igual quito líos de en medio.



Es muy complicada de entender.


----------



## hoppe (13 Dic 2017)

Me uno a la pregunta de un forero un montón de páginas atrás (últimamente este hilo va que vuela).

A la hora de recoger o asegurar cosecha, ¿A qué recomendáis cambiarlo? ¿A USD? Porque a usdt no me fío (muchos rumores últimamente). Y dejarlos en euros en el exchange tampoco lo veo buena ni segura idea, además que no sé si en ese caso le llega un Twitter avisando a Montoro.


----------



## Divad (13 Dic 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Divad, haz el favor de repetir esas alarmas según vayamos acercando el morro...



Si tus líneas se flipan hasta Enero y así ocurre todo... Ya que cada uno decida echar el ancla cuando le apetezca. 

Ojo! También podría darse el caso que la flipada de las cryptos no pare de subir todo el año 2018... Pero esto ya sería una puta locura 

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 13-dic-2017 at 01:15 ----------




hoppe dijo:


> Me uno a la pregunta de un forero un montón de páginas atrás (últimamente este hilo va que vuela).
> 
> A la hora de recoger o asegurar cosecha, ¿A qué recomendáis cambiarlo? ¿A USD? Porque a usdt no me fío (muchos rumores últimamente). Y dejarlos en euros en el exchange tampoco lo veo buena ni segura idea, además que no sé si en ese caso le llega un Twitter avisando a Montoro.



Te parece poco seguro Dash, eth,... Para guardar lo cosechado? Hay cryptos como bankera y otras similar que ya hemos citados para guardarlo y que encima seguir obteniendo revalorizaciones.

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Patanegra (13 Dic 2017)

Negrofuturo, con la pasta que has ganado, aun ves el futuro tan negro? 

ha salido Universa (UTN) a algun exchange? va a salir?


----------



## jorgitonew (13 Dic 2017)

waves,lisk y nem son malas copias de nxt que es la única testada y bien probada... las otras son solo proyectos de hacer cosas que nxt lleva años implementando... todos los desarrolladores de estas monedas son rebotados de nxt


no os estáis centrando en ardor y va a ser la blockchain del año.. producto acabado y de excelente calidad, equipo muy serio y presional, muchas empresas trabajando con ellos y bastante cash en la mano para contratar personal técnico, marketing etc etc


----------



## bandro (13 Dic 2017)

Hace unos días que no se comenta nada de Mónaco en el hilo y la cotización del token está subiendo. Han anunciado que el jueves saldrán a algunos exchanges más (aunque todavía no han dicho en cuales).

MCO Tweet


----------



## Yáguernot (13 Dic 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Ahí está el espíritu bitcoñero, para que tener cualquier alt cuando Bitcoin lo hará todo... Verdad? ::
> 
> Si no sabes como funciona o utilidad puedes leerte las instrucciones y opinarás con criterio.
> 
> ...



"Cuando comprendas que existen ciertos seres que van a seguir teniendo su poder"

Por favor, ¿podrías ampliar el tema? , me parece muy interesante 

¿Cada familia _noble _querrá tener su coto particular?


----------



## RuiKi84 (13 Dic 2017)

Hay un auténtico pánico por entrar, el dinero está entrado desde fuera porque se ha perdido el miedo a este nuevo mercado y todo el que entra hace hold, quieren pillar su trozo del pastel, es algo histórico lo que está sucediendo, no es bueno tanta prisa, los primeros que están en mercado corren el riesgo de querer materializar las ganancias, estamos en manos de los primeros holders, su confianza en esto frente al Fiat será clave los próximos meses, lo mejor que tiene BTC es eso la confianza que tienen todos los que lo poseen. 

Todavía me quedan 15k € por ahí, alguien sabe como meterlos de forma instantánea? las trasferencias SEPA me han tardado varios días en llegar, por suerte he pillado buenAs subidas desde mi entrada en esto.


----------



## carlosjulian (13 Dic 2017)

Me desesperé, pero ya vendí mis chapas de Ripple, y he salido con ganancias como ha dicho Divad, creo que es la primera vez que no hago HODL, y vendo. Jajaja, todo va bien, me siento alegre por mi primer "TRADEO".


----------



## Divad (13 Dic 2017)

Yáguernot dijo:


> "Cuando comprendas que existen ciertos seres que van a seguir teniendo su poder"
> 
> Por favor, ¿podrías ampliar el tema? , me parece muy interesante
> 
> ¿Cada familia _noble _querrá tener su coto particular?



No hace falta ampliar demasiado. Hay unos listos que llevan controlando al SER con cualquier juguete que nos crean desde hace eones... Un ejemplo de ello es criptolandia. Se han quitado las caretas y se han repartido en ETH y otras cryptos. Cada "clan" tiene su red clientelar que alimentar y en la mesa redonda todos se hacen pajas para contentarnos a todos. Ahora van de "buenas"... la duda que tengo en como será el cambio y si habrá un chipeado forzado para seguir dentro del nuevo juego... Dado el caso habría que revelarse y que se metan el chip por el culo ^^ existe suficiente tecnología para que nos hagan un reconocimiento biométrico y ya pueden cascársela. 

Aceptamos hacer el paripé en la realidad que compartimos todos (usando o no nuestra condición de "CREADOR/DIOS" en la realidad[creer es crear como querer es poder) para desarrollar cada uno su camino.

Por muy fascinante que cuenten la historia del nacimiento de criptolandia es puro paripé. Si lo hubiesen creado los listos directamente quien se hubiese unido al cambio de juego cuando en el FIAT uno puede estar hasta las pelotas de la estafada de vida que están creando para todos... Pero claro, sin "crisis" el rebaño no se mueve y por ello se le estresa, se le aprieta para que se cambie de barco y si llega tarde seguirá remando... si se engancha a la rueda tecnológica pues vivirá siempre sobrado de pasta. 

Llegará un momento que el paso del FIAT a criptolandia quedará roto por los valores que tendrán las cryptos. Los que no se hayan enterado del cambio tendrán una RBU para ir tirando y seguirán remando si quieren más chapas.


----------



## axier (13 Dic 2017)

https://www.criptonoticias.com/banc...nales-usando-blockchain-ripple/#axzz516SOlcRq

Los bancos para transacciones, necesitan una moneda barata y estable como Ripple, complicado que se revalorice mucho verdad?


----------



## haruki murakami (13 Dic 2017)

carlosjulian dijo:


> Me desesperé, pero ya vendí mis chapas de Ripple, y he salido con ganancias como ha dicho Divad, creo que es la primera vez que no hago HODL, y vendo. Jajaja, todo va bien, me siento alegre por mi primer "TRADEO".



----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Felicidades si saliste ganando ya es bueno...vamos a ver si Ripple esta tomando un descanso a ver si continua con el rally...eso nadie lo sabe por ahora...Ethereum parece que anda en el mismo plan, arranca, descanse para el "buchito de cafe" (como dice el clapham)... y vuelve a subir un poquito...la subida de ETH se ha venido presentando durante 5-6 dias desde que toco el $420.. una subida alrededor de 50%...mientras que Ripple ha subido 60% en menos de 8 horas.


----------



## davitin (13 Dic 2017)

Esta bajando todo, arrastrado por Gargantua...

Me voy a dormir y que sea lo que dios quiera.


----------



## haruki murakami (13 Dic 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Esta bajando todo, arrastrado por Gargantua...
> 
> Me voy a dormir y que sea lo que dios quiera.



---------------------------------------------------------------
Tu lo has dicho...y ultimamente cuando esto pasa es para debilitar las alts y las shitcoins, y darle mas energia al agujero negro...aunque como uno quiera verlo..tambien se puede salir de compras. Sin embargo, antes se podian ver bajones del 30% al 50% del marketcap...ya no se ve tanto. Si bien se baja mucho el marketcap, y en cuanto a volumen es mucho dinero, en manera porcentual no llega al 30%.

---------- Post added 13-dic-2017 at 04:56 ----------




Claudius dijo:


> No tienen nada que ver el uno con el otro, el primero es un token-acción y el segundo pretende ser un token moneda, de hecho la moneda, haciendo las funciones actuales que hace btc de 'divisa' reina.
> Intención interesante, pésimo planteamiento técnico. Token erc20 (dependiente del estado de eth, que está k.o. estos días) y luego (no se cuando) pretender migrar a su propia BC.
> 
> Si hubieran usado a NEM, con los homónimos a erc20 otro gallo cantaría.
> Suspenso, para mi, como inversión de P&D como todo.. hype, de ballenas, que encima son millonarios de fiats, y a desplumar. (creo que lo tienen así planteado).



----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Agradezco tu postura.
En cuanto al planteamiento tecnico tambien tengo mis dudas, lo unico que me da seguridad del proyecto es que al menos Quoinex tiene licencia de funcionamiento del gobierno japones, asi que con el gobierno detras digamos que hay una fuerte presion para que todo lo que tenga que ver con QUOINEX, QRYPTOS, QASH no se vaya al traste.. y por ahora sirve muyyy bien para especular... No tengo la menor duda que a QASH le hace falta mucho para demostrar que va a poder dar liquidez a las cryptos, el completo desarrollo y buena operatividad de la plataforma liquid, es un paso muy importante para que QASH pueda tomar algo de fuerza...por ahora creo que dentro de un tiempo va a ser muy buena para pumps (es mi pensamiento)

Eso si..con el pump que esta dando ahora ETH, no me pienso pasar a nada...a menos que sea a DASH o SingularityNET (token ETH proximo a salir en ICO)


----------



## EDV (13 Dic 2017)

He conseguido hacer una retirada de Litecoins desde Kraken a la Ledger.

Ha sido un momento porque ahora vuelve a poner servicio no disponible. Me he enviado algo pequeño así que el grueso lo sigo teniendo en Kraken.


----------



## silverwindow (13 Dic 2017)

Meti bastantes chapas a ether a 588,resulto muy buena idea.

No se si subira ni hasta donde,lo q tengo claro es q no puede bajar.

Fue leer Credit suisse y entrar.


----------



## davitin (13 Dic 2017)

Yo de momento aguantare hasta enero con sonm (el 25 de diciembre dicen que daran una sorpresa espectacular, como sea una gilipollez va a vender todo el mundo por que estan los holders hasta la polla), y con iota (a ver si hace un raid en lo que queda de mes con la supuesta noticia "q", si llega a 8 dolares vendo), el resto de pasta la tengo en bitcoin y dash, el remanente lo voy a meter en icos, a ver que tal se me dan y el rendimiento es tan espectacular como dicen algunos.


----------



## silverwindow (13 Dic 2017)

Litecoin imparapla.


----------



## jashita (13 Dic 2017)

hoppe dijo:


> Me uno a la pregunta de un forero un montón de páginas atrás (últimamente este hilo va que vuela).
> 
> A la hora de recoger o asegurar cosecha, ¿A qué recomendáis cambiarlo? ¿A USD? Porque a usdt no me fío (muchos rumores últimamente). Y dejarlos en euros en el exchange tampoco lo veo buena ni segura idea, además que no sé si en ese caso le llega un Twitter avisando a Montoro.



En teoría hay que ir saltando intentando aprovechar todas las variaciones, reservando valor en monedas con las que no te importaría quedarte pillado.
Si encuentras una salida fácil y sencilla a fiat yo la usaría, ya que en caso de tormenta por lo menos puedes comprar pan, chorizo y vino.

USDT tiene pinta de espoleta, ahora, quién la activará y cuando?


----------



## Cayo Marcio (13 Dic 2017)

¿Ripple pasara los 0.5 ? o se quedará ahí estancada otros tantos meses...?


----------



## kaopower (13 Dic 2017)

en que grupos de telegram me interesaria estar dentro para enterarme de cosas, movimientos y newS?


----------



## hoppe (13 Dic 2017)

jashita dijo:


> En teoría hay que ir saltando intentando aprovechar todas las variaciones, reservando valor en monedas con las que no te importaría quedarte pillado.
> Si encuentras una salida fácil y sencilla a fiat yo la usaría, ya que en caso de tormenta por lo menos puedes comprar pan, chorizo y vino.
> 
> USDT tiene pinta de espoleta, ahora, quién la activará y cuando?



Si, a eso me refería. Dash y eth son los que uso para estos casos, pero cuando se dan barridos como los de junio o agosto, donde todo baja un 30% o más, y ves bajar la cosecha varios Ks.... pues pica un poco jejeje.

Totalmente de acuerdo con usdt.


----------



## EDV (13 Dic 2017)

Yo es que he pasado de IOTA a DASH por eso mismo, por la confianza.

Veremos si sale bien o mal, pero más tranquilo estoy. Llevaba en IOTA desde hace mucho.


----------



## jashita (13 Dic 2017)

haruki murakami dijo:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------
> Por que Bitshares bajo de $0.34 a $0.05? actualizame por favor. Ahora mismo esta en la barrera del $0.20.no la ha podido pasar dos veces, pero puede que me anime a invertir...cuentame lo que te llama la atencion aparte de la capacidad de las transacciones



Vaya por delante que no tengo conocimientos económico-financieros. Sólo soy un pobre trabajador del sector TIC que fue amortizado.

Suelto la chapa como descargo:
Como trato de ganarme la vida con esto de las cryptomonedas pues necesito de plataforma. Traté de usar exchanges centralizados (CEXs) pero me iba a suponer mucha dispersión y me topé con algunas cosas raras. Buscando entre los proyectos de exchanges decentralizados (DEXs) algo que encajase con mi visión me topé con Bitshares. Un proyecto ninguneado por todos los actores y que al no seguir la senda oficial de la cryptoriqueza (hype-news-profit-repetir) posiblemente no cumpla con los requisitos para hacer rico a nadie.

Una de los cosas que me atrajeron era que el padre del "inventor del invento" tenía un perfil similar al mio, y que la motivación de la creación salió del enfado que le provocó que le aplicaran un "jenaro". En su creación colaboró con uno de los académicos detrás de Cardano. 
Se le acusa de marcharse dejando un proyecto inacabado. Eso que lo juzgue cada cual. Para mi es parte de una visión para abarcar tres segmentos importantes como son el económico (Bitshares), el social-propagandismo (Steem) y el financiero-negocios (EOS).

La velocidad es lo que le permite tradear sin que notes que estás usando un DEX. Al ser todo on-blockchain se evitan algunas malas practicas de los CEX como el front-running. Las órdenes, las cancelaciones y el matching son registradas en blockchain y decentralizado.

Le pueden acusar de no ser decentralizado al ser DPOS. Sobre esto también pues a criterio de cada cual, pero lo cierto es que puede verse como una especie de truco ya que el ciclo principal se realiza sobre un subconjunto de 19 nodos conocido como witnesses. Pero estos son elegidos por votación (voto que puede delegarse en proxys) y terminan teniendo un peso de 1/20 independientemente del peso de los votos que los auparon, por lo que también es más democrático.

No sé que más contarte. Bueno si, que aspiramos a sustituir a USDT ya que tenemos unos tokens equivalentes en función pero que están respaldados por los shorters, a los que se les exige como garantía al menos el doble de valor.
La existencia de estos tokens pegados a fiat es lo que ha atraído a algunos exchanges que no quieren entrar en el cartel Tether, y a un negocio de remesas.

Actualmente se está trabajando en pequeñas mejoras del UI y en dotar de una infraestructura de acceso más estable.

Una de las cosas malas es que hay mucha dependencia de OpenLedger como pasarela fiat.

Con todo, BTS posiblemente no sea un token de pelotazos, pero en mi caso me gusta que pueda dejar ahorros, tradear cuando veo oportunidades, y trabajar en soluciones personales para los usuarios.
Es un sistema para usarlo más que para especular, y si de paso ganas dinero pues mejor.


----------



## arras2 (13 Dic 2017)

haruki murakami dijo:


> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> Tu lo has dicho...y ultimamente cuando esto pasa es para debilitar las alts y las shitcoins, y darle mas energia al agujero negro...aunque como uno quiera verlo..tambien se puede salir de compras. Sin embargo, antes se podian ver bajones del 30% al 50% del marketcap...ya no se ve tanto. Si bien se baja mucho el marketcap, y en cuanto a volumen es mucho dinero, en manera porcentual no llega al 30%.
> 
> ---------- Post added 13-dic-2017 at 04:56 ----------
> ...



QASH lleva un par de días en el que el volumen se ha disparado. No sé si se va a empezar a menear el tema.


----------



## Claudius (13 Dic 2017)

axier dijo:


> https://www.criptonoticias.com/banc...nales-usando-blockchain-ripple/#axzz516SOlcRq
> 
> Los bancos para transacciones, necesitan una moneda barata y estable como Ripple, complicado que se revalorice mucho verdad?



Bueno, si yo fuera un banco me interesaría la tranquilidad diaria (para mi operativa) pero revalorizaciones tri-4mestrales.
Y encima si en estas tengo potestad para programarlas..
El gráfico en cada Q no miente.


----------



## VIVANLASCAENAS (13 Dic 2017)

Zcash pegando un buen estirón. Raro con todo bajando.


----------



## vpsn (13 Dic 2017)

Jose24 dijo:


> ¿hasta que cifra pensais que podría subir ripple? 1-2-3? como mucho..... no sé si sale muy rentable meterse



Yo meti 100 pavos a 0.15 y ai se queda por los siglos de los siglos.


----------



## tigrecito (13 Dic 2017)

Por lo visto hoy entra la banca a saco y he visto inquietantes previsiones de que que pueda caer btc, y alts en general, que opinais?

"Do bitcoin futures make the bitcoin price crash?" by trader CryptoPredictions


----------



## san_miguel (13 Dic 2017)

Le toca a NEO, creo que se puede ir a 85 usd.


----------



## Corruptibly Manager (13 Dic 2017)

Dos preguntas, a ver si alguno puedo aclararme en base a su experiencia.

*1. Hasta que punto es posible y rentable hacer arbitraje?*
Estoy pensando en vender parte de mis ripples aprovechando la subida. El valor en kraken es 0.3825€. En cambio, en bitfinex, esta a 0.000031XRP/XBT y 14200€/XBT, lo que daria 0.4402€/XRP.

Es decir, un 15% mas simplemente por mover los Ripple y cambiar de exchanger, sin contar mordidas de comisiones.

_Esto es asi o se me escapa algo?_

*2. Transferencias con Ripple*
Y en caso de querer mover los XRP, vi esta manana por encima que hace falta aparte de la wallet, un tag (Des conozco si es solamente bitfinex). Y una advertencia acerca de que la manipulacion erronea del tag puede llevar a la perdida de las Ripple. 

_Alguien tiene experiencia con esto? Es un proceso complicado?_

Gracias a todos de antemano por vuestras respuestas y los comentarios que hacéis


----------



## san_miguel (13 Dic 2017)




----------



## silverwindow (13 Dic 2017)

Corruptibly Manager dijo:


> Dos preguntas, a ver si alguno puedo aclararme en base a su experiencia.
> 
> *1. Hasta que punto es posible y rentable hacer arbitraje?*
> Estoy pensando en vender parte de mis ripples aprovechando la subida. El valor en kraken es 0.3825€. En cambio, en bitfinex, esta a 0.000031XRP/XBT y 14200€/XBT, lo que daria 0.4402€/XRP.
> ...



Es asi, pero lo que pueda tardar en llegarte y las fluctuaciones del precio a veces te pueden joder bien

El arbitraje son los padres.


----------



## davitin (13 Dic 2017)

Como veis a neo? Le daran otro arreon o que? Parece que quiere....


----------



## p_pin (13 Dic 2017)

Corruptibly Manager dijo:


> Dos preguntas, a ver si alguno puedo aclararme en base a su experiencia.
> 
> *1. Hasta que punto es posible y rentable hacer arbitraje?*
> Estoy pensando en vender parte de mis ripples aprovechando la subida. El valor en kraken es 0.3825€. En cambio, en bitfinex, esta a 0.000031XRP/XBT y 14200€/XBT, lo que daria 0.4402€/XRP.
> ...



Ripple es una de las más rápidas en transferirse (en condiciones normales)
El tag es un númerito, que suelen darte al lado de la dirección ripple, copiar y pegar igual

Arbitraje? si lo ves claro prueba a intentarlo, en esos casos el tiempo es fundamental, pero yo creo que hay "bots" que se encargan de eso y son más eficaces... aunque si es cierto que hay un 15% es una buena diferencia a ganar

EDITO y añado, estoy viendo que por ejemplo en bittrex está "en mantenimiento"


----------



## Claudius (13 Dic 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> EDITO y añado, estoy viendo que por ejemplo en bittrex está "en mantenimiento"



Cuando un token se pone en modo hype le ponen en mantenimiento el wallet.

Y muchas veces es : *usdt*


----------



## san_miguel (13 Dic 2017)

san_miguel dijo:


>



Objetivo conseguido. Camino a 70.


----------



## Glasterthum (13 Dic 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> El razonamiento que hace es tan bueno o tan malo como el contrario; si te poner corto en futuros y vendes tus BTCs, estás descubierto. BTC rebota de una bajada de 1500 puntos, en la misma vela en la que baja; lo he visto girarse en el mismo minuto.
> 
> Una vez vendidos los BTC está corto descubierto, y si en ese instante rebota, deberá cerrar sus cortos a la carrera, haciendo subir los futuros y de la misma forma el BTC.
> 
> ...



Excelente aportación.

---------- Post added 13-dic-2017 at 12:47 ----------

Pero dinos, ¿subirán o bajarán, el bitcoin y el resto de alt-coins?


----------



## silverwindow (13 Dic 2017)

Glasterthum dijo:


> Excelente aportación.
> 
> ---------- Post added 13-dic-2017 at 12:47 ----------
> 
> Pero dinos, ¿subirán o bajarán, el bitcoin y el resto de alt-coins?


----------



## Patanegra (13 Dic 2017)

alguien ha podido sacar pasta de Binance? intento sacar ETH y los cabrones dicen que todo bien y enviaran correo de confirmacion. El correo nunca llega y los ETH tampoco. Siguen secuestrados en binance


----------



## Cayo Marcio (13 Dic 2017)

Por fin empieza a levantar Qash...


----------



## Divad (13 Dic 2017)

Vuelvo a recordar la crypto de los zascas para quien quiera subirse a la ola desde 0
Dentacoin (DCN) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap

Ha dado un paso por ahora. 

@negrofuturo visualizando los actores que están detrás del juego se te puede dar mejor las subidas y bajadas. Aplicar las líneas con la intervención de los bots puede resultar más fácil predecir los ciclos.

Este año se han dedicado a subir de Mayo a Junio y de Noviembre a Diciembre (que llevamos). El resto del año con bajadas y lateral. Las rebajas suelen ser del 30-40% para después subir un 50-60% con una bajada del 5% + oleadas de 10-30% de subidas (estando dentro de los meses de fiesta).

Obviamente cualquier crypto va a tener una tendencia alcista.




Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## p_pin (13 Dic 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> El razonamiento que hace es tan bueno o tan malo como el contrario; si te poner corto en futuros y vendes tus BTCs, estás descubierto. BTC rebota de una bajada de 1500 puntos, en la misma vela en la que baja; lo he visto girarse en el mismo minuto.
> 
> Una vez vendidos los BTC está corto descubierto, y si en ese instante rebota, deberá cerrar sus cortos a la carrera, haciendo subir los futuros y de la misma forma el BTC.
> 
> ...



Ya hubo un "milloneti" que con los futuros del cboe se puso en corto con 2 millones de dólares y al rato le saltó el "margin" cerrándole el contrato en pérdidas, se puso por el hilo btc, aquí comento la jugada:

Burbuja.info - Foro de economía - Ver Mensaje Individual - Hilo oficial de Bitcoin-XIII


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (13 Dic 2017)

san_miguel dijo:


> Objetivo conseguido. Camino a 70.



Parece que se ha quedado lateral ahora mismo.. quieto.


----------



## juli (13 Dic 2017)

En el top, todo zumba. Alternativamente...y el ambiente bullish es de fiestorro. Que aún alguien se crea zahorí premium por cazar pumps al vuelo, es de traca.

Cada equis pumps alternativos, drenaje general ...y retiarada pa'la saca ( con lo que Shitland crece un % de lo que mete ).

Los canales de salida a FIAT, herramienta indispensabe ya. Lo suyo es hacerse un ROI a riqueza real mediante esta dinámica comentada...y el "gancho" sigue sostenible.

- La cascada de ETH sigue metiendo pasta ...en tokens de referencia como Bancor, Monaco, etc, ya con fuelle y parece que pillando silla.

- La moneda madre, por su segundo día alcista...o hay cambio tendencia, corrección, etc...o se empezará a poner pscológcamente cara...y derivará a tokens "baratos".

- Factom, cerca de un x3 desde su suelo más reciente...y de ATH en $. Su comunidad se queja continuamente de hermetismo del CEO, de su cara de down, etc... El proyecto, en eventos contínuos con diferentes departamentos de la administración USA de lo más castuzo , así como creándoles aplicaciones concretas, etc ...( pese al San Benito casi en exclusiva de que ETH es la blockchain del stablishment ).

- Negrofuturo : La otra opción , y la que vende mucho "referente ético blockchain que no está en ésto por la pasta" es la de que Robinjúz bajó de los cielos para democratizar la pastuki que oprimía a los plebeyos... ( A ver si cuajan unos cuantos proyectos en esa línea en la oferta toal, éso sí ).

- jashita : A qué te refieres con eso del episodio de "jenaro" del creador/impulsor de Bitshares ?

- Y en hitos del sector, suma y sigue : Roto el medio billón en Shitland...a por la primera ALT en 4 cifras ( BTC Cash no es una alt al uso , ni siiquiera en su génesis - para Ver, de hecho, es el BTC auténtico - ).

Suerte y cabeza a todos por ahí.


----------



## haruki murakami (13 Dic 2017)

arras2 dijo:


> QASH lleva un par de días en el que el volumen se ha disparado. No sé si se va a empezar a menear el tema.



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Como listen a QASH en mas exchanges y aparte vayan sacando noticias positivas de su roadmap...QASH se puede hacer un x4 desde $0.75 (un x5 no seria descabellado)...repito que es solo mi manera de pensar... y ahora mismo ando montado en ETH y cuando toque los $1,000 o $1,200 (ya veremos) me salgo...posiblemente DASH, QASH, singularityNET o a los 3....:::rolleye:


----------



## san_miguel (13 Dic 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Parece que se ha quedado lateral ahora mismo.. quieto.




Pullback..veremos en unas horas.


----------



## jashita (13 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> - jashita : A qué te refieres con eso del episodio de "jenaro" del creador/impulsor de Bitshares ?



En una entrevista cuenta como un juez le impuso tener que pasar una pensión a la ex. Una cantidad determinada por los ingresos que tenía en ese momento.
Eso le engrilletaba (no sé por cuanto tiempo) al trabajo que tenía por aquel entonces y por ello abrazó una filosofía libertaria que le sirvió de acicate para comenzar a desarrollar las herramientas para alcanzar esa libertad.

Es un cotilleo, ya se, pero a mi parece una historia entrañable y encaja con los sentimientos mayoritarios del foro.


----------



## silverwindow (13 Dic 2017)

Brutal riple.


----------



## haruki murakami (13 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> - La moneda madre, por su segundo día alcista...o hay cambio tendencia, corrección, etc...o se empezará a poner pscológcamente cara...o derivará a tpokens baratos.
> 
> 
> - Y en hitos del sector, suma y sigue : Roto el medio billón en Shitland...a por la primera ALT en 4 cifras ( BTC Cash no es una alt al uso , ni siiquiera en su génesis - para Ver, de hecho, es el BTC auténtico - ).
> ...



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ETH creo que se ira por los 4 digitos antes que DASH...despues se unira DASH al momento (cuestion de dias) estoy plantendome muy seriamente en el caso de que ETH llegue primero a los $1,000...ir por DASH... 
Si sale asi..pues tendria mas DASHes con mis Ethers.


----------



## san_miguel (13 Dic 2017)

ETH 700 usd conseguido, proximo objetivo 788 usd


----------



## silverwindow (13 Dic 2017)

Me monte ayer en eth a 588, no las suelto a minimo 2000.

Credit Suiss,saca gorda y lo saben.


----------



## juli (13 Dic 2017)

haruki murakami dijo:


> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ETH creo que se ira por los 4 digitos antes que DASH...despues se unira DASH al momento (cuestion de dias) estoy plantendome muy seriamente en el caso de que ETH llegue primero a los $1,000...ir por DASH...
> Si sale asi..pues tendria mas DASHes con mis Ethers.



No lo des por sentado.

Dash & ETH se han cruzado en precio 128 veces y pensar que hará una próxima no es descabellado...

Yo , sin embargo, creo que la reducción en la oferta de Dash no dedicada a Mnodes, va a generar unos hypes descomunales. Es dificilísimo extrapolar una tendencia común a Dash, pues su educido float lleva ya meses marcando su comportamiento más allá de factores generales a todas las coins como roadmap , colaboraciones o updates.

De hecho, aunque ETH pilase 3 días buenos en un respiro de Dash, ello no marcaría una tendencia definitiva entre ambas cotizaciones : ETH sólo dará la medida de su poder si garantiza mover su cascada con la punta del nardo ...y Dash puede darla en cualquier momento.

Posiblemente se crucen en una futura aparición de "Calderilla Dash" , hipótesis que ya hemos comentado antes por aquí y emisión que podría dejar , con una Dash "Madre" viviendo en la luna y más allá, la demoledora salida al mercado de Bancor , por ejmplo...en tanga. ( Que el float total de Dash se iba a orientar a Mnodes que mantengan su red en su totalidad, era casi un hecho y hoy pocos lo pueden negar...con lo que una estructura así, pediría una moneda para correr en ese circuito a gritos - otra cosa es que se haga o no y cómo, porque maneras hay mil ( alguien se ha planteado que por sus 200 Dash le podrían dar , vía airdrop, por ejemplo , 200.000 "Gash" en el futuro...para sacarlas a mercado en la emisión más esperada jamás conocida antes en Shitland...sin que ése paso especulativo - y estratégico - afectara EN NADA al valor de su "cuore" central ? ) - ).


Sentar previsiones masticables acerca del precio de Dash es tiempo perdido. Sacas 15.000 minoyes de "Calderila Dash" el mes que viene al mercado ..y tiene Dash en su pc hasta el papa Francisco. Si lo haces después de Evolution y una red de cajeros operativa...hasta Cristo resucitaba para pillar alguna.

La ingeniería coñómica no se va a acabar con los malabares pasteleros de los forks de BTC...ésos son una muestra de su demoladora posición de mercado actual...pero aquí queda mucho artista por tirarse el pisto y dar rienda suelta a su imaginación y a fertilidades monetarias de todo tipo...asinnn que ...palomitas.


----------



## san_miguel (13 Dic 2017)

Pienso que todas estas subidas son gracias a la pasta que está entrando en BTC. Y cuando la gente tome sus profits, todo los beneficios volverán a BTC que subirá como la espuma. Al tiempo..


----------



## Claudius (13 Dic 2017)

san_miguel dijo:


> Pienso que todas estas subidas son gracias a la pasta que está entrando en BTC. Y cuando la gente tome sus profits, todo los beneficios volverán a BTC que subirá como la espuma. Al tiempo..



Va a ser que no..


----------



## san_miguel (13 Dic 2017)

san_miguel dijo:


> Pienso que todas estas subidas son gracias a la pasta que está entrando en BTC. Y cuando la gente tome sus profits, todo los beneficios volverán a BTC que subirá como la espuma. Al tiempo..



Aquí próximos niveles para BTC, no me extrañaría verlo para año nuevo rozando los 30k usd.







---------- Post added 13-dic-2017 at 14:38 ----------




Claudius dijo:


> Va a ser que no..



Exceptuando long holders :XX:


----------



## haruki murakami (13 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> No lo des por sentado.
> 
> Dash & ETH se han cruzado en precio 128 veces y pensar que hará una próxima no es descabellado...
> 
> ...



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Juli, no puedor debatir tus apreciaciones, puedes tener razon en todo lo que dices...por mi lado, esa es mi estrategia, que esta basada mas en suposiciones mias (al estilo Divad) que en hechos, es un mero palpito mio y me dejare guiar por ese palpito por ahora.

Un abrazo Juli, sabes que te aprecio...y ojala pueda ver a PIVX a $1. 0 y pillar algo ajajajaja..aunque creo que eso no sucedera ::::

Saludos desde Colombia!
Palomitas para todos!

---------- Post added 13-dic-2017 at 15:48 ----------




san_miguel dijo:


> Pienso que todas estas subidas son gracias a la pasta que está entrando en BTC. Y cuando la gente tome sus profits, todo los beneficios volverán a BTC que subirá como la espuma. Al tiempo..



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Cierto es que a mi me parece una buena estrategia...Bitcoin parece indestronable, lo ha demostrado.


----------



## juli (13 Dic 2017)

haruki murakami dijo:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Juli, no puedor debatir tus apreciaciones, puedes tener razon en todo lo que dices...por mi lado, esa es mi estrategia, que esta basada mas en suposiciones mias (al estilo Divad) que en hechos, es un mero palpito mio y me dejare guiar por ese palpito por ahora.
> 
> Un abrazo Juli, sabes que te aprecio...y ojala pueda ver a PIVX a $1. 0 y pillar algo ajajajaja..aunque creo que eso no sucedera ::::
> ...



Claro que puedes debatirlas...éso hacemos todos.

PIVX , que cada vez me gusta más , tiene un buen guiño cercano. Ándate al lío. ( aunque bueno, ando en trance de una confirmación para soltar la chapa aquí, en cuanto pueda ...faltaría piú ).

Si te mola PIVX...véte goteando , plik,plik...puede estar ahí pasito a pasito o puede soltar la espita a saco...ya sabes cómo va ésto. Iú chús, maifrén.


----------



## Claudius (13 Dic 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




El tema es que lo comparas con los mercados financieros, y no tiene mucho que ver y si tiene mucho que ver.

*No tiene que ver*, por muchas razones, pero solo voy a nombrar una (larga).

En la tarta de los grandes tenedores de Bitcoin, hay 3 colectivos:

a)
Los que no sabían lo que tenían entre manos, cuando minaron (básicamente en la fase 1 con pc) en esta fase también si había quien lo conocía como el propio Satoshi, que se aseguró tener un % cercano al 1% para tener influencia en el 'activo' si competiera, y seguramente amigos de la primera era post white paper.

b)
En el paso post CPU a (GPU-ASIC), algunos sabían lo que era, y se hicieron ballenas, mientras seguían con su vida, entre el rally y explosión de la burbuja mt-gox y bajada a los 'infiernos'.
En esta etapa principalmente son anarko-capitalistas, ejemplos conocidos en el foro tenemos varios.

c)
En el post mt-gox y con el paso al ASIC poniéndo el foco de la industria china, cuyo fin en toda esa etapa fue hacerse ballenas para controlar el invento a n niveles (minería + exchange).
Como ya está comprobado.

c.1) Aquí quizás existan guerras por tener un número btc entre colectivos, dónde se encuentren, corps. (business angel, capital venture (casi todo usa), estados ( estado chino?), etc.

Qué porcentaje hay en esta tarta de estos 3 colectivos? Ahí radica el quid del invento desde el punto de vista financiero/especulativo.

2)* Si tiene que ver*, porque ya ha visto WStreet que se le está marchando un control de flujos de capital. Pero creo que o en estos años, se han hecho ballenas, para 'luchar en el mar' o las van a pasar canutas, al final eso sí, el broker siempre va a ganar con sus fee.


----------



## juli (13 Dic 2017)

*@sanmiguel* BTC está haciendo alarde de precio...quién va a discutir éso.

Pero a día de hoy, hay operativas blockchains mucho más atractivas. Servicios reales, más baratos, más anónimos, más rápdos, más creativos...

Cuando menos, réstale ese valor a absorciones posteriores del péndulo caníbal de Nakamoto ( valor a restar que irá crceiendo en cada paso real de ejercicio blockchain que se vaya desarrollando en el mogollón de propuestas del ranking ...mientras BTC no las brinde igualmente...y ése es un nuevo escenario ). 

Ya hoy hay muchas otras opciones que , lejos de ser meramente forofas, son ya más seductoras, enriquecedoras y participativas en cestión de retorno de servicios ( blockchains que hacen cosas ) ...y no por ello poco lucrativas.

Y no dejes de observar que el monstruo , de crecimiento exponencial, cada vez necesita más paa sacar brillo a ese crecimiento...al lorito también con éso...que ser rico es difícil, pero mantener una estructura de riqueza, muchíśimo más.

Las inercias evidentes lo son para todo el mundo, OK...pero al loro, que la pasta es muy codiciosa y muy cobarde.


----------



## arras2 (13 Dic 2017)

haruki murakami dijo:


> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Como listen a QASH en mas exchanges y aparte vayan sacando noticias positivas de su roadmap...QASH se puede hacer un x4 desde $0.75 (un x5 no seria descabellado)...repito que es solo mi manera de pensar... y ahora mismo ando montado en ETH y cuando toque los $1,000 o $1,200 (ya veremos) me salgo...posiblemente DASH, QASH, singularityNET o a los 3....:::rolleye:



He entrado con un poquito en la corrección del segundo pump y me quedé pillado. Me dejé llevar por la euforia de estos días.


----------



## haruki murakami (13 Dic 2017)

Voy a dejar una shitcoin por aqui... *SEXCOIN.*.. ligada al sexo..pero que viene en subida discretamente desde Septiembre y se esta activando, parece que hay un mercadeo interesante que se esta gestando detras de esta...va ligada al sexo, al que quiera arriesgar..ha venido subiendo posiciones de a poco, ahora mismo por arriba de DubaiCoin, por cierto, alguno la recuerda? tuvo unos pumps monstruosos...ahora rondando los $4.0 ni idea que paso con esa coin.

Un token que me parece interesante es *Enjin coin*, ligado a los juegos..viene en la posicion 180... y es interesante para mi solo por el hecho que se quiere ligar mucho de *Minecraft*...y adictos a este juego hay muchos, se cuentan por millones, si bien es cierto su comunidad pueder ser muchos ninos rata, pues ya hay algunos nino rata de estos que han crecido jugando esto y tendran 18 y otros iran cumpliendo la mayoria de edad y puede que se enganchen con Enjin coin. 

No he leido bien de que va...pero el gancho de marketing que tienen con Minecraft, con la comunidad que este juego tiene puede hacer llevar a esta coin a un x10...tal vez incluso competir con Gamecredits.... a modo de especulacion serviria. Cuando lea el proyecto me dare cuenta a que se van a enfocar.

---------- Post added 13-dic-2017 at 17:01 ----------




silverwindow dijo:


> Brutal riple.



No mas brutal que TRON...en 7 dias se ha marcado un x5...Nadie ha hablado aqui de eso...(creo)


----------



## PREDATOR (13 Dic 2017)

Bueno acabo de meter algo en MANA, mañana por lo que dicen sale en un Exchange chinorris y se espera subida.
Nose yo pero soy el unico que observa multitud de COINs basadas en ETH?
Es como una sensación en la cual ETH es el valor más seguro/ rentable a largo plazo?
Con muuucho recorrido me refiero.
Un saludo.

Edit:
Al igual que paso con Apple y otras compañias tenemos ya el personajillo famoso con carisma de ETH, parece que suma todos los ingredientes para el grán salto?


----------



## silverwindow (13 Dic 2017)

haruki murakami dijo:


> No mas brutal que TRON...en 7 dias se ha marcado un x5...Nadie ha hablado aqui de eso...(creo)




No se puede conocer todo shitland,es un territorio muy basto,parece que los devs chinos se han metido en serio en shitland y quieren su parte de pastel.

A tron no le veo nada especial, lo cual no seignifica que mañana no pueda hacerse un +5000%

_TRON is a blockchain-based decentralized protocol that aims to construct a worldwide free content entertainment system with the blockchain and distributed storage technology. The protocol allows each user to freely publish, store and own data, and in the decentralized autonomous form, decides the distribution, subscription and push of contents and enables content creators by releasing, circulating and dealing with digital assets, thus forming a decentralized content entertainment ecosystem.

Peiwo App with over 10 million users will become the first TRON-compatible entertainment APP._

Po bueno, po fale.


----------



## Divad (13 Dic 2017)

PREDATOR dijo:


> Bueno acabo de meter algo en MANA, mañana por lo que dicen sale en un Exchange chinorris y se espera subida.
> Nose yo pero soy el unico que observa multitud de COINs basadas en ETH?
> Es como una sensación en la cual ETH es el valor más seguro/ rentable a largo plazo?
> Con muuucho recorrido me refiero.
> ...



En el siguiente link encontrarás más información sobre Vitalik

Antes eran las historias de los garajes... ahora las historias vienen de la mano de unos niños sacados del WOW ::

Su hermano que pasaba por allí... también está metido pero el no tiene ninguna relación con su hermano...
Dmitry Buterin (@BlockGeekDima) on Twitter

Cosas de familia... 8::XX:::


----------



## KinderWeno (13 Dic 2017)

Joder, creo que es la primera vez que entro al hilo y en la primera página (de hace sólo dos meses) veo un forero que dice que entró en el Bitcoin cash a 800 y "ahora" (por entonces) estaba a 300, veo hoy y 1600. El Bitcoin muchísimo menos que ahora, Dash a menos de 300 cuando ahora está a 800 y pico. Vaya puto vértigo.

Me iré leyendo por encima los hilos, ¿algún consejo para ir pillándole el tranquillo a los altcoins (fijarse en % por minar, cambio con el BTC....etc)?, compre 50€ en quarkcoins hace años porque "tenían buena pinta" e iba a ser la leche (la que se pegó).

Saludos


----------



## san_miguel (13 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> *@sanmiguel* BTC está haciendo alarde de precio...quién va a discutir éso.
> 
> Pero a día de hoy, hay operativas blockchains mucho más atractivas. Servicios reales, más baratos, más anónimos, más rápdos, más creativos...
> 
> ...



Estamos de acuerdo, creo que existen monedas como ETH, DASH o NEO que conceptualmente son mucho mejores que BTC. Pero desde el punto de vista especulativo, de mover dinero..la gente mira eso, dinero.


----------



## juli (13 Dic 2017)

san_miguel dijo:


> Estamos de acuerdo, creo que existen monedas como ETH, DASH o NEO que conceptualmente son mucho mejores que BTC. Pero desde el punto de vista especulativo, de mover dinero..la gente mira eso, dinero.



OK...y ahí está el truco ...y ojo, el dinero.  BTC = muchos ceros.

Porque Dash hace 2 meses estaba a 270pavos...y ahora, x3,5 ...ETH a 250, ahora a 700...BTCcash a 300...ahra a 1700 ( casi x6 ) LTC, a 70...ahora a 300 y pico ( casi x5 )

Estaba BTC a 2000 pavos hace 2 meses ? ...pues va a ser que no. ( Y oye, yo encantado, que éso vende un huevo para la adopción desbocada...pero nada...ni mayor beneficio...ni mejor ejercicio - en uso de producto - ).

De hecho, la papeleta de poner las cartas boca arriba no es sólo de Vitalik. Como BTC no empìece a sacar aplicaciones y us blockchain a hacer cosas reales y competitivas...a ver de dónde alimenta EXPONENCIALMENTE al bicho con la canibalada de Nakamoto cada vez con menos víctimas  .

Ya pueden cruza los dedos para que los futuros animen la fiestuki, ya...

( y oye, que a mí no me pone un pijo que nadie salga perjudicado...yo, a lo mío...pero la coyuntura de BTC no es NADA sencilla...y destinos jugosos Y CREATIVOS, hay cada vez más ).


----------



## Gurney (13 Dic 2017)

Twitter

Vitalik se pone filosófico.


----------



## juli (13 Dic 2017)

Gurney dijo:


> Twitter
> 
> Vitalik se pone filosófico.



Y que sea filofóxiko, vive dios... ( por cierto, implícitamente está aludiendo a "creación de servicios/riqueza REAL" , a "blockchains que hagan cosas" - casualmente, él tiene 2 ó 300 en la guantera :fiufiu: ). Este payo no da puntada sin hilo.

Como este "osito mimosín" dé el pistoletazo y por "oficialmente hábil" su plataforma a medida de la cascada de aplicaciones, no crearía un hito en Shitland...sino GLOBAL.

Esa es la diferencia, para bien y para mal, con Dash...al igual que lo es entre BTC y BTC Cash. Que las segundas optan a hito del sector...y las primeras, de la coñomía mundial.


----------



## davitin (13 Dic 2017)

Parece que hay otro pequeño bajon.

Por cierto, hoy a subido mucho firsblood y bancor...y casualmente los dos estan en mantenimiento en bittrex, que causalidad::


----------



## sirpask (13 Dic 2017)

Sexcoin debería ser una bc con el fin de hacer contratos para echar polvos con un contrato firmado por todas las partes, invulnerable y con posibilidad de meter en ella un hash de un video, para que cuando te denuncie la mujer tengas una defensa consistente.


----------



## haruki murakami (13 Dic 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> sexcoin debería ser una bc con el fin de hacer contratos para echar polvos con un contrato firmado por todas las partes, invulnerable y con posibilidad de meter en ella un hash de un video, para que cuando te denuncie la mujer tengas una defensa consistente.



--------------------------------------------------------------

::

---------- Post added 13-dic-2017 at 20:26 ----------

Hoy es el ultimo dia para entrar al whitelist en SingularityNET...
Esto es una idea bastante innovadora en cuanto a Blockchain...segun lo que conozco y he leido.
SingularityNET vendria a ser como una app store para el mercado de la Inteligencia Artificial (AI). Es decir, si eres un desarrollador o programador...puedes introducir tus algoritmos en SingularityNET y ponerlos a la venta de quien los pueda necesitar, interesante saber que a traves de Singularity se podria crear una comunidad muy especializada, grande y entusiasta del AI, la idea final es que no solo las grandes empresas como Google, Facebook y las grandes corporaciones militares sean las unicas poseedoras de este conocimiento, lo que yo veo es que con Singularity se puede masificar el consumo de sus aplicaciones. Lo otro es que tienen esa robot Sophia al cual a traves de SingularityNET piensan hacerla mucho mejor, gracias a la interaccion de los developers que pongan sus algoritmos en la plataforma.

La ICO esta sobresuscrita, piden 36millones de USD...y las peticiciones por el whitelist estan en 200Millones, de esto no es que haya que fiarse mucho, lo se.

El tipo que esta detras de esta idea ha trabajado antes para DARPA, Northrop Grumman y Lockheed martin en proyectos pequenos y especificos en AI, es un PHd y matematico muy loco por lo que investigue...Si me hablan del facebook de Singularity, solo tiene 900 seguidores, es una chapuza, lo se...en telegram hay mas de 6k de personas, pero no tengo telegram (xD)

A pesar de lo loco que suene a mi me da confianza, primero el saber que tan pronto lleguen a los 36 millones cierran la ICO, no necesitan mas dinero, lo otro que me da confianza es que realmente no les preocupa mucho el marketing, se enfocan en su investigacion, seguro si llegan mas partners se encargaran de hacer un marketing mejor. A mi esto me suena muy bien, sabiendo el potencial que tiene el mercado de Inteligencia Artificial, valorado en 3 trillones USD para el 2025.

Por ultimo, Taas ya hizo una inversion inicial de 2.225 Ethers...de hecho es el proyecto en el que mas Ethers ingreso, les dejo el link como evidencia.

Token-as-a-Service


A los que les gusta fiarse de la informacion de Forbes y les da confianza... Aqui les dejo el articulo de Forbes.

https://www.forbes.com/sites/jessed...gularitynet-is-the-future-of-ai/#2d27f1e44e75


----------



## Ladrillófilo (13 Dic 2017)

EMC2 me da que va a haber pumpazo. Me lo ha dicho el chart, en 4h se ve clarinete, el soporte por bajo, y los indicadores cortando al alza.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (13 Dic 2017)

https://asia.nikkei.com/Business/Deals/Japan-South-Korea-blockchain-payments-enter-trials-Friday

Japan-South Korea blockchain payments enter trials Friday
Banks hope Ripple tech slashes costs 30%, allows same-day funds transfer

No se si estaba puesto , o alguien lo ha leido pero eso es un bombazo en toda regla.


----------



## Cayo Marcio (13 Dic 2017)

Ripple a punto de romper los 0.5... a ver si lo supera.


----------



## Divad (13 Dic 2017)

Qué cabrones! Bittrex tiene de mantenimiento waves. Tienen los días contados los cabrones!


----------



## Cayo Marcio (13 Dic 2017)

Alguien tiene Ardor? que perspectivas le veis? ¿se ha doblado en pocos días... está muy alto o muy bajo?¿ no se nada sobre esta cripto...


----------



## silverwindow (13 Dic 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> https://asia.nikkei.com/Business/Deals/Japan-South-Korea-blockchain-payments-enter-trials-Friday
> 
> Japan-South Korea blockchain payments enter trials Friday
> Banks hope Ripple tech slashes costs 30%, allows same-day funds transfer
> ...




Esto es una bomba nuclear


----------



## tigrecito (13 Dic 2017)

Alguien conoce YYW? Me han hablado bien y cotiza en bitfinex, que opináis?

Enviado desde mi A0001 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (13 Dic 2017)

silverwindow dijo:


> Esto es una bomba nuclear



Sarcasmo?ironía ?ienso:

:cook:o


----------



## silverwindow (13 Dic 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Sarcasmo?ironía ?ienso:
> 
> :cook:o



hombre que japon y korea metan pasta en ripple, diria que es un todamoon en toda regla


----------



## haruki murakami (13 Dic 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> https://asia.nikkei.com/Business/Deals/Japan-South-Korea-blockchain-payments-enter-trials-Friday
> 
> Japan-South Korea blockchain payments enter trials Friday
> Banks hope Ripple tech slashes costs 30%, allows same-day funds transfer
> ...



---------------------------------------------------------------------------
La noticia es de hace 5 horas...los japos apenas se estan despertando a esta hora... senores...me ha entrado el FOMO. voy a por Ripple now...y si sale bien
veremos a ripple en $1.0


----------



## danjian (13 Dic 2017)

Pues yo para llevaros la contraria he vendido mi XRP, con bitcoin estabilizado solo espero otro bull run que ponga las alts en rojo para volver a comprar.


----------



## orbeo (13 Dic 2017)

danjian dijo:


> Pues yo para llevaros la contraria he vendido mi XRP, con bitcoin estabilizado solo espero otro bull run que ponga las alts en rojo para volver a comprar.



Es que el lunes es debería subir cuando arranque Cme, estos días debería entrar pasta a chorros a btc


----------



## haruki murakami (13 Dic 2017)

haruki murakami dijo:


> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------
> La noticia es de hace 5 horas...los japos apenas se estan despertando a esta hora... senores...me ha entrado el FOMO. voy a por Ripple now...y si sale bien
> veremos a ripple en $1.0



------------------------------------------------------
Me he calmado....mejor no...sigo esperando el $1,000 de Ethereum...Ripple se puede ir a 1.0 no importa. I will stick to my plan.


----------



## silverwindow (13 Dic 2017)

Pues al btc lo veo paradete, no? lleva unos dias asi "estabilizado"
que pasa el lunes?

la bestia marca los ritmos de todas,eth incluido


----------



## Cayo Marcio (13 Dic 2017)

haruki murakami dijo:


> ------------------------------------------------------
> Me he calmado....mejor no...sigo esperando el $1,000 de Ethereum...Ripple se puede ir a 1.0 no importa. I will stick to my plan.



Yo hasta que lo vea romper el 0.5 no confiaría en una subida estable.


----------



## orbeo (13 Dic 2017)

silverwindow dijo:


> Pues al btc lo veo paradete, no? lleva unos dias asi "estabilizado"
> que pasa el lunes?
> 
> la bestia marca los ritmos de todas,eth incluido



El lunes? Los futuros en CME 

Como el domingo pasado pero más gordo, el lunes el subidón de btc y su salida en cboe fue lo más sonado en la prensa y publicaciones económicas en medio mundo. Cualquier inversor tradicional que no siga foros ni info sobre criptos, se enteró de la movida si o si.


----------



## paketazo (13 Dic 2017)

¡Sois unos culos inquietos del copón!

Está claro que el hilo trata sobre especular, pero que nos pille confesados a todos el hombre del saco el día que este mega mercado alcista se gire...

No sé quién comentó el otro día muy acertadamente que aquí colgarse medallas por hacer un 3X es de vanidosos, pues casi os puedo decir que pillando cualquier coin a boleo de toda la lista, es probable que os fuera igual o incluso mejor que rompiendonos el coco con noticias, actualizaciones, especulaciones...

Me debo de estar haciendo viejo, por que esto ya lo he vivido dos veces más antes...eso sí, no tan exagerado como ahora.

Incluso he mirado una coin en la que estuve hace un año y que abandonó el developer, y hoy de no haberla vendido me sumaría 200K $...y repito, la he mirado de reojo, y en un año tampoco se puede decir que haya aportado nada a lo que dejó el anterior developer, y sin embargo ha subido un 10X

Con esto quiero decir que en un mercado alcista como este, sube hasta el hielo en el polo o la arena en el desierto...con lo que no merece la pena hacer demasiadas cábalas y quizá sea mejor, o más rentable, estarse quieto sentado en el sillón.

En cuanto la visión general, de momento sigue mandando BTC y no hay moneda que se despegue claramente. Incluso ETH tras esta bonita escalada, está lejos de los precios referenciados en BTC que tenía previos a la escalada de este antes de las 4 cifras.

Quiero recalcar que hemos perdido poder adquisitivo Vs el "jefe", veremos si ahora se relaja la cosa "es lo mejor que le podría pasar al mercado", y recompone la hoja de ruta fijándose un poco más en fundamentales, y no el hype, fomo, prisas...o como gusteis llamarlo.

Buenas noches a todos.


----------



## juli (14 Dic 2017)

Los Tokens de ETH siguen engordando.

Algunos ya entrando ya en el top 50 a la brava. Recordemos que antes de verano, llegaron casi a acaparar la mitad del TOP 100...y retomar algo parecido con el cap actual sería escandaloso.

Por cierto, a los Paretianos : Sería una aberración considerar los Tokens de ETH un TODO con su plataforma ? 

Si mañana ETH sigue bullish , la cosa va a empezar a chirriar muy seriamente.


----------



## Divad (14 Dic 2017)

Repito lo mismo que en el hilo de bitcoin:

Que pesados con Montonto. No pueden hacer nada y no lo harán para evitar que se extienda entre el ganado y hagan lo mismo... Los banqueros no desplumarían a tantos y posiblemente Españistán dejaría de ser camareros, putas y fiestas para los guiris.

El fiduciario tiene los días contados y la deuda global junto con los ricos y media clase que no se han enterado de nada serán desplumados.


----------



## sh. to. (14 Dic 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Vuelvo a recordar la crypto de los zascas para quien quiera subirse a la ola desde 0
> Dentacoin (DCN) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap
> 
> Ha dado un paso por ahora.
> ...



pero no era dent? o dentacoin? no tengo ni puta idea sobre esto, por cierto, que expectativas de subir tiene?


----------



## carlosjulian (14 Dic 2017)

sh. to. dijo:


> pero no era dent? o dentacoin? no tengo ni puta idea sobre esto, por cierto, que expectativas de subir tiene?



Son diferentes, una es token de datos móviles, y la otra sobre cuidados dentales o algo así. Yo compré varias chapas de Dent, pero está abajo, esperaré que salga la APP en iOS para México y ver que ocurre. Al menos para vender y salir con ganancias. Qué ahora estoy abajo allí.

---------- Post added 13-dic-2017 at 19:25 ----------




juli dijo:


> Los Tokens de ETH siguen engordando.
> 
> Algunos ya entrando ya en el top 50 a la brava. Recordemos que antes de verano, llegaron casi a acaparar la mitad del TOP 100...y retomar algo parecido con el cap actual sería escandaloso.
> 
> ...



Maestro, por qué habría chirridos en criptolandia por las tendencias alcista de ETH? para bien o para mal? , me quedó la duda clavada en el cráneo.


----------



## Divad (14 Dic 2017)

sh. to. dijo:


> pero no era dent? o dentacoin? no tengo ni puta idea sobre esto, por cierto, que expectativas de subir tiene?



Ya lo ha dicho bien Carlos Julian, dent es para datos y dentacoin para ponerte diamantes en los dientes ::

Ambas están en el infierno y no pueden bajar más. Falta que se pasen los bots y se peguen una buena fiesta creando una rentabilidad de la hostia


----------



## juli (14 Dic 2017)

carlosjulian dijo:


> Maestro, por qué habría chirridos en criptolandia por las tendencias alcista de ETH? para bien o para mal? , me quedó la duda clavada en el cráneo.



Maestro nada, uno que mira con atención, como todos.  Y conste que no es ningún reproche, es sólo para que quien lea no se equivoque. Yo soy alguien que mete aquí su buena ración de horas, nada más.

Pues los tokens ya está empezando a chirriar, alguno entrando al top 50 como elefante en cacharrería. . Si ETH mantiene este ritmo uno o 2 días más, la compra se podrá trasvasar a coins de su cascada más "asequibles" ( al parecer se está dando ya - a principio de verano, ya fue así y la sensación de "dominio", de "invasión", es brutal - ).

En fin...si en 2 días ETH no ha bajado el pistón vas a ver perfectamente de qué estamos hablando. ( Varias de decenas de Tokens con caps ya muy jugosos inundando el Top 100 ).


La clave de que este despliegue de ETH se mantenga es si su plataforma está preparada para ello tras adoptar Bizancio. Echo mucho de menos los posts del forero digipl sobre la capacidad de la red ETH en estos picos de actividad...a ver si se anima a aparecer.


----------



## carlosjulian (14 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> Maestro nada, uno que mira con atención, como todos.  Y conste que no es ningún reproche, es sólo para que quien lea no se equivoque. Yo soy alguien que mete aquí su buena ración de horas, nada más.
> 
> Pues los tokens ya está empezando a chirriar, alguno entrando al top 50 como elefante en cacharrería. . Si ETH mantiene este ritmo uno o 2 días más, la compra se podrá trasvasar a coins de su cascada más "asequibles" ( al parecer se está dando ya - a principio de verano, ya fue así y la sensación de "dominio", de "invasión", es brutal - ).
> 
> ...



Ya entendí, maestro le decimos en el sur de México a la persona que tiene participación en un tema y es abierta a apoyar y recibir, un poco diferente al máster de maestría, o maestro iluminado. Maestro es de cariño po'.

Pues acabo de ver en Reddit, que hay pruebas ya importantes para lanzar el protocolo de Casper y ver que ocurre con la transición esperada de PoW a PoS, yo sé que esto significa un gran punto para ETH, y a esperas de Sharding y plasma. Hay mucho rumor de que se viene un gran fiesta pero quien sabe.

Ahora, el hermano de Vitalik, publicó en su Twitter algo referente a las inversiones, y creo que no le entendí. Pero hablaba del gran riesgo de invertir, y bueno ahí lo dejé porque el cráneo se me puso loco.


----------



## Divad (14 Dic 2017)

Cierto es que el top 100 se lo está comiendo ETH. El mismo proceso le seguirá Waves y Neo. Festival en vertical hasta los $400, bajada hasta los $200-$300 y en la siguiente fiesta para los $700... ETH y Dash deberían de rondar los $2000 o $3000 

Sobre ETH
12998 tx pendientes
909631 tx hoy

Algo habrán hecho para bajar de los 20k tx pendientes y seguir batiendo marcas de tx.



carlosjulian dijo:


> Ya entendí, maestro le decimos en el sur de México a la persona que tiene participación en un tema y es abierta a apoyar y recibir, un poco diferente al máster de maestría, o maestro iluminado. Maestro es de cariño po'.
> 
> Pues acabo de ver en Reddit, que hay pruebas ya importantes para lanzar el protocolo de Casper y ver que ocurre con la transición esperada de PoW a PoS, yo sé que esto significa un gran punto para ETH, y a esperas de Sharding y plasma. Hay mucho rumor de que se viene un gran fiesta pero quien sabe.
> 
> Ahora, el hermano de Vitalik, publicó en su Twitter algo referente a las inversiones, y creo que no le entendí. Pero hablaba del gran riesgo de invertir, y bueno ahí lo dejé porque el cráneo se me puso loco.



Twitter

Puede que el hermano hable de Bitcoin. Es la única que no avanza y los del fiduciario deben de estar con los cuchillos entre los dientes. De darle volantazos... las exchanges pondrán bitcoin en mantenimiento y veremos si los mineros no se van a bch para rematar con el ataque combinado JAQUE MATE::

Al menos un veterano ha tocado retirada y es digno de alabar
Venta de bitcoin para irse a ltc


----------



## haruki murakami (14 Dic 2017)

Ronda una calma cargada de mucha tension por estas hora en Cryptoland...los precios apenas se mueven en todas las del top 10. Es cierto que Bitcoin esta a un pelo de bajar de nuevo a los 15mil...pero me da la impresion que algo importante esta por ocurrir y todo esta a la expectativa...
Con respecto a la baja en bitcoin, recordemos que antes del domingo que paso, el precio de bitcoin subio hasta los 18 mil el jueves 7 de Diciembre y el Viernes se fue hasta 14 mil... es posible que las ballenas tengan este plan nuevamente...hacer bajar el precio, para luego volver a salir en rally alcista hasta el 20 mil o el 30 mil...ya sabes que asi se hace mucho dinero, es posible que planeen hacer lo mismo de nuevo...pero quien lo sabe?

Saludos

---------- Post added 14-dic-2017 at 04:32 ----------




Divad dijo:


> Cierto es que el top 100 se lo está comiendo ETH. El mismo proceso le seguirá Waves y Neo. Festival en vertical hasta los $400, bajada hasta los $200-$300 y en la siguiente fiesta para los $700... ETH y Dash deberían de rondar los $2000 o $3000
> 
> Sobre ETH
> 12998 tx pendientes
> ...



Divad, ahora mismo no veria conveniente ni cercana la caida de bitcoin....va a haber bitcoin para un rato. Bitcoin es marketing, bitcoin es la entrada al criptomundo de muchisimas personas y yo creo que si hubiera el 1% de las personas en el mundo en este cuento ya seria mucho....puede que haya unas 30 millones si mucho y eso que creo que 30 me parece algo exagerado...es muy posible que la mitad de las personas del mundo aun no cuenten con smartphones (mi pensamiento y opinion, que no fundamento en nada) y a muchas otras el internet les hace falta.

Si bitcoin cayera, las personas que apenas estan queriendo entrar o lo estan pensando, como muchos de mis companeros del trabajo, entonces pensarian que la burbuja finalmente exploto, recordemos que hay mucha desinformacion al respecto de lo que es una blockchain y las cryptos. Los que vivimos en esto de las criptos hemos cambiado nuestro chip y modo de pensar, nosotros pensamos en la manera de hacer dinero de un modo distinto, algo que aqui se ve sencillo en este mundo(aunque la salida a fiat es bastante compleja), pero los que tienen el chip mental de que el dinero no es facil conseguirlo, cuando les pintas negocios que dan tanto rendimiento en tan poco tiempo como este, tienden a pensar "de eso tan bueno no dan tanto, ni debe ser legal". Los bancos nos han atado toda la vida a que nos cobran intereses de 30% para prestamos pero si tenemos cuentas de ahorro nos dan solo el 3% o 4%.


----------



## Divad (14 Dic 2017)

Gracias a tu comentario estaría demostrado que sacrificar bitcoin ayudaría a retener la avalancha de entrada a criptolandia. Cualquier analfabeto que quiera entrar sacaría diarrea por la boca y bilis por los oídos al ver la cantidad de personas desplumadas.

El impacto sería brutal y se pasarán días o semanas los come mierdas llorando por los foros y la cajaboba sacando afectados cada día...

Los HF creados en Bitcoin han servido para monitorizar las cuentas activas. El creador sabe exactamente el % de cuentas forradas como para cumplir el sueño bitcoñito de llevarlo hasta los $100k y que tengan tanto dinero como para construirse una ciudad flotante o influenciar a los que les salga de las pelotas.

Bitcoin fue creado como caballo de Troya y cuando menos nos lo esperemos será sacrificado. Nadie sabe quien es su creador, acabado en nakaMOTO ya huele mal, sus desarrolladores dicen que hacen algo y llevan todo el año tocándose las pelotas, Valve (Steam) ha cambiado el pago bitcoin por litecoin.

Con la puesta en escena de las tarjetas Monaco, TenX (Dash),... Bitcoin dejará de tener sentido.

Ha sido útil para distraer al ganado, ya que se creen que en bitcoin están los terroristas, hackers, mercado negro,... vamos, las mejores figuras... la gente se lo ha tragado y sacrificarlo hasta muchos lo verían bien ya que los massmierda lo venderían como el fin de los hackers, terroristas,... los econolistos repetirían una y otra vez se veía venir la burbuja, burbuja por aquí y por allá,... 

Pero saldrán al escenario los salvadores de la Humanidad (ETH, Dash,...) y entonces criptolandia tendrá luz verde para que entren todos en masa. Maricón el último y para todos una RBU.

Las máquinas y la IA trabajarán para mantenernos y seguir evolucionando. Cualquier ataque contra el creador del juego será repelido y para ello les defenderán las máquinas
Kalashnikov fabrica un &apos;terminator&apos; inteligente capaz de decidir a quién disparar sin intervención humana | Tecnología Home | EL MUNDO

Hay que negarse al implante del chip ya que estaríamos siendo monitorizados constántemente y cada uno estaría en su gueto. Salirte es acabar muerto... 

Espero que el cambio sea todo para bien y de buen rollo.


----------



## haruki murakami (14 Dic 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Gracias a tu comentario estaría demostrado que sacrificar bitcoin ayudaría a retener la avalancha de entrada a criptolandia. Cualquier analfabeto que quiera entrar sacaría diarrea por la boca y bilis por los oídos al ver la cantidad de personas desplumadas.
> 
> El impacto sería brutal y se pasarán días o semanas los come mierdas llorando por los foros y la cajaboba sacando afectados cada día...
> 
> ...



Yo creo en el destrono del bitcoin, algun dia eso pasara, pero pronto no...Primero debe dar fruto lo de los futuros. En mi modo de pensar "los listos" a los que tu llamas, lo unico que quieren hacer es embolsillarse mas y mas poder, el bitcoin es por ahora una excelente arma de mercadeo. A los futuros con bitcoin, lo van hacer parecer un exito para poder llamar mas gente a meterse al criptomundo, con el supuesto "caballo ganador" aka Bitcoin.


----------



## PREDATOR (14 Dic 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Gracias a tu comentario estaría demostrado que sacrificar bitcoin ayudaría a retener la avalancha de entrada a criptolandia. Cualquier analfabeto que quiera entrar sacaría diarrea por la boca y bilis por los oídos al ver la cantidad de personas desplumadas.
> 
> El impacto sería brutal y se pasarán días o semanas los come mierdas llorando por los foros y la cajaboba sacando afectados cada día...
> 
> ...



Comparto esta Opinion pq creo q 
Detras de una Gran Victoria debe de Haber un Gran perdedor.

Me parece que ESTA Todo orquestado.
El "Friki" de ETH serà la Cara pública de Todo esto cuando llegue El Momento
en El que los Gordos Lo quieran.

No sin Antes haber Cortado a Muchas cabezas en BTC x ejmplo.Aqui muchos gobiernos actuaran der salvadores.

De ESTA forma ganan tiempo Para establecer las normal del juego.

.


----------



## silverwindow (14 Dic 2017)

BCH (bitcoin cash) sacara tageta de credito bitcoin cash VISA:

bomba, esta parriba,ojo que puede ser el orincipio de una subida todamoon,la subida ha empezado hoy a las 4 de la mañana


Bitcoin.com lanzará una tarjeta de débito Bitcoin Cash Visa


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (14 Dic 2017)

silverwindow dijo:


> BCH (bitcoin cash) sacara tageta de credito bitcoin cash VISA:
> 
> bomba, esta parriba,ojo que puede ser el orincipio de una subida todamoon,la subida ha empezado hoy a las 4 de la mañana
> 
> ...



En twitter lo apedrean.


----------



## san_miguel (14 Dic 2017)

Ojo a IOTA, pude dar un nuevo estirón. Todos los indicadores cuadran. Salvo FUD, debería subir bastante.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (14 Dic 2017)

Que opinais de EOS, es un token de Eth?

8 dolares y el dia 21 lanzan una nueva actualización de su roadmap

https://steemit.com/eos/@eosio/eos-io-dawn-2-0-released-and-development-update

Me suena que en el pasado se la relaciono con scam, pero de eso hace casi 2 años..


----------



## davitin (14 Dic 2017)

Habeis visto raicoin? Se ha puesto a casi 4 pavos, ya avisaron en el hilo de iota, pero joder, cualquiera mete pasta en mercatox, da mal rollo.

He comprado neo, creeis que le toca subir?


----------



## orbeo (14 Dic 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Habeis visto raicoin? Se ha puesto a casi 4 pavos, ya avisaron en el hilo de iota, pero joder, cualquiera mete pasta en mercatox, da mal rollo.
> 
> He comprado neo, creeis que le toca subir?



Neo subirá, pero tendrás que tener paciencia.

Yo las tuve a 30, y las vendí tiempo después....a 30! Por aburrimiento que no se movían ni a tiros.

Por suerte las pase a Iota y me salió bien la jugada pero dentro de poco que voy a tener una pequeña cantidad mensual para meter de forma regular, Neo y Stellar son mis preferidas.

Bueno tengo otra que he visto por ahí pero voy a empezar a estudiarla este finde.


----------



## san_miguel (14 Dic 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Habeis visto raicoin? Se ha puesto a casi 4 pavos, ya avisaron en el hilo de iota, pero joder, cualquiera mete pasta en mercatox, da mal rollo.
> 
> He comprado neo, creeis que le toca subir?



Neo esta muy infravalorada, y es una crypto muy muy buena. Para mi gusto a la altura de ETH o superior. Debería valer 300 usd, creo que los 80 usd los debería conseguir en esta subida. El día que China abra la mano, se dispara.


----------



## jashita (14 Dic 2017)

Spoiler






paketazo dijo:


> ¡Sois unos culos inquietos del copón!
> 
> Está claro que el hilo trata sobre especular, pero que nos pille confesados a todos el hombre del saco el día que este mega mercado alcista se gire...
> 
> ...







Cuando entra pasta (o se crea USDT) todo sube si, pero al igual que que en la burbuja .com la mayoría se hunde. Lo que tratamos de averiguar por aquí es tanto el próximo pelotazo como las pocas supervivientes de la subsiguiente crisis. Igual BTC y ETH serán recordadas como la Yahoo y la Lycos. O pasan a ser mercancía ilegal, muy lucrativa, pero para ser negociada en círculos mafiosos, y sólo serían legales las cryptos estatales. ienso:

De mientras pues tenemos las mismas sensaciones que los de WS sin necesidad de vitaminas.


----------



## Cayo Marcio (14 Dic 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Habeis visto raicoin? Se ha puesto a casi 4 pavos, ya avisaron en el hilo de iota, pero joder, cualquiera mete pasta en mercatox, da mal rollo.
> 
> He comprado neo, creeis que le toca subir?



Yo también leí lo de raicoin y me estoy tirando de los pelos, una lástima, yo NEO acabo de vender a 50 y las compre a 40 hace unos días, pero le veo mucho futuro sin duda.


----------



## silverwindow (14 Dic 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> En twitter lo apedrean.



A mi no me desagrada BCH, es el BTC "que funciona", y ahi esta, en 3er puesto y subiendo. POcas fees, rapido, etc etc y ahora tarjeta VISA.

Le tengo el ojo muy puesto.

Luego te meten todo el rollo de la vision inicial de Sakamoto y tal, pero ahi esta ,subiendo, tienen el nombre "Bitcoin" con lo que se vende bastante.
Puede ser una sorpresa descomunal,mucho ojo,


----------



## Parlakistan (14 Dic 2017)

Una cosa que impresiona es el rally de EOS, de poco más de un dólar en nada de tiempo ha pasado a cotizar 7. Un pelotazo bastante grande, ¿alguien sabe la razón de la subida?


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (14 Dic 2017)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Una cosa que impresiona es el rally de EOS, de poco más de un dólar en nada de tiempo ha pasado a cotizar 7. Un pelotazo bastante grande, ¿alguien sabe la razón de la subida?



Lo comente por arriba..el día 21 hay lanzamiento de su nueva plataforma.
Pero más allá de eso no lo acabo de entender, a ver si alguien esta más puesto, estaría bien saber también si es un token ETH..

https://steemit.com/eos/@eosio/eos-io-dawn-2-0-released-and-development-update


Saludo.


----------



## jashita (14 Dic 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Lo comente por arriba..el día 21 hay lanzamiento de su nueva plataforma.
> Pero más allá de eso no lo acabo de entender, a ver si alguien esta más puesto, estaría bien saber también si es un token ETH..
> 
> https://steemit.com/eos/@eosio/eos-io-dawn-2-0-released-and-development-update
> ...



Ahora se negocia como un token ERC20 por ser la plataforma que más valor mueve. Cuando saquen su propia blockchain se cambiarán por tokens nativos.
EOS pretende ser una plataforma de SC en la que los tokens EOS dan acceso a la capacidad de procesamiento. De momento parece que van por delante del roadmap.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (14 Dic 2017)

jashita dijo:


> Ahora se negocia como un token ERC20 por ser la plataforma que más valor mueve. Cuando saquen su propia blockchain se cambiarán por tokens nativos.
> EOS pretende ser una plataforma de SC en la que los tokens EOS dan acceso a la capacidad de procesamiento. De momento parece que van por delante del roadmap.



Gracias por la info, parece que van por buen camino y puede tener bastante peso en un futuro.

Saludos Jashita


----------



## Parlakistan (14 Dic 2017)

Neo parece interesante tal como está el mercado...¿Y que opináis de Omisego? ¿Creéis que está a buen precio? Por YouTube he visto bastante recomendación de compra de gente que ha acertado bastante.

---------- Post added 14-dic-2017 at 11:44 ----------




Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Lo comente por arriba..el día 21 hay lanzamiento de su nueva plataforma.
> Pero más allá de eso no lo acabo de entender, a ver si alguien esta más puesto, estaría bien saber también si es un token ETH..
> 
> https://steemit.com/eos/@eosio/eos-io-dawn-2-0-released-and-development-update
> ...



Gracias, puede que estuviera muy barata, pero me parece exagerado el rally.


----------



## jashita (14 Dic 2017)

Es interesante seguir los acontecimientos alrededor de Tether Twitter
No sólo afecta a BTC, nos afecta a todos, y es que en algún momento se podrán agarrar a que 1 USDT != 1 USD y que no tienen porque poner ingresar USD en ningún sitio. Just a moment...
La avaricia nos está cegando y no vemos el elefante que tenemos en la habitación.

(cada cual puede hacer lo que quiera con su fiat, por supuesto. pero los nuevos que no se piensen que todo esto está respaldado por algo más que conseguir caro lo que se compró barato. De mientras que siga la música.)


----------



## Cayo Marcio (14 Dic 2017)

jashita dijo:


> Es interesante seguir los acontecimientos alrededor de Tether Twitter
> No sólo afecta a BTC, nos afecta a todos, y es que en algún momento se podrán agarrar a que 1 USDT != 1 USD y que no tienen porque poner ingresar USD en ningún sitio. Just a moment...
> La avaricia nos está cegando y no vemos el elefante que tenemos en la habitación.
> 
> (cada cual puede hacer lo que quiera con su fiat, por supuesto. pero los nuevos que no se piensen que todo esto está respaldado por algo más que conseguir caro lo que se compró barato. De mientras que siga la música.)



Yo en Kraken trabajo en Euros, ¿que problema puedo tener con el Tether? Falta crear un EURT?


----------



## jashita (14 Dic 2017)

Cayo Marcio dijo:


> Yo en Kraken trabajo en Euros, ¿que problema puedo tener con el Tether? Falta crear un EURT?



El que se tradee en KRW o en EUR resulta también afectado si el precio sube debido a que se da por bueno una compra de BTC a cambio de USDT. El precio se publicará en un sucedáneo de USD que muchos darán por bueno y usarán FOREX para trasladar el precio a las más diversas monedas.

No soy un experto, por supuesto, pero supongo que a la gente normal no le gusta que le den USDT por USD. Digo gente normal porque también están los de (dejaté de flipadas, que a mi me la suda, que yo sólo se que estoy haciendo guita gansa).


----------



## Carlos T. (14 Dic 2017)

*Banco Central de Turkia: Bitcoin es una amenaza*

Con el crecimiento tan rápido que ha tenido el Bitcoin en este año, se han emitido una cantidad de advertencias y opiniones negativas sobre esta criptomoneda por parte de las autoridades financieras de varios países. Sin embargo, ninguna había sido tan honesta con su opinión como el Banco Central de Turkia, cuyo gobernador, Murat Cetinkaya, admitió que la moneda de Satoshi se presentaba como una “seria amenaza a los bancos centrales”, de acuerdo con un reportaje de Bloomberg.

En el mismo, se toma nota de las palabras de Cetinkaya, donde agrega que las criptomonedas podrían presentar riesgos para ellos con respecto a “el control del suministro de dinero y la estabilidad del precio, así como el manejo de la política monetaria”.

No obstante, la opinión de Murat no es del todo adversa, pues en la misma línea considera que pueden constituirse como un elemento de gran importancia para una economía libre de papel moneda, y las tecnologías que estas utilizan pueden ayudar a acelerar las transacciones y hacer el sistema bancario de pagos más eficiente.

*Continuar leyendo...*


----------



## josema82 (14 Dic 2017)

BCU, 500% de subida en 3 horas XDDDDD


----------



## juli (14 Dic 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> En twitter lo apedrean.



El péndulo caníbal de Sakamoto está amortizadito...basta con ver cómo boquea su globo en los 15/16.000 pavos.

Lo bueno es que mientras soltaban sus soflamas robinjudianas, los bitcoñeros han pillado las mejores posiciones en Shitland...pero el ecosistema virtual ese de la pastuki memocrátika donde el trapi de farlopa ( o el bankster) se pasan dos veces por semana por la frutería, la carni o el súper a llevarse por todo el morro la mitá de la caja , se acabó. Economía sosenible y pro-plebeya, que le llaman...os extraña luego que aparezcan por aquí poniéndose toneladas de ética y altruísmo en la boca como tarjeta de presentación?

El lunes...al taller. 

Éso sí...que dios pille confesados a quienes tengan su pasta donde éstos pusieron sus minas. Lo bueno para ellos ( y jodido para los pumpers ) es que hacer caja y llevártela hoy a BTC , puede representar pagar el triple en 2 días por recuperar posiciones ..y encima comerte un dumpazo de 3 pares de cojones en una Blockchain que-no-hace-nada más que vivir de gañote del patrón que menea toda la pasta en Shitland, igualito que el $ demoníaco hace con el crudo. :o Menuda milongaza. Y cómo le empiezen a meter cortos, ni te digo la pirotecnia que podemos ver. ( ups! ...dije Ver ? - sorry - )

La tierra, pa'l que la curra, maifrén.


----------



## Cayo Marcio (14 Dic 2017)

Alguien ha comprado los ya semi-famosos Raiblocks? es la pagina Mercatox fiable? Les veis futuro? Si alguien tiene algunos por favor que comparta su experiencia.


----------



## Superoeo (14 Dic 2017)

Atención a Vox, que está pegando un pumpazo muy serio.


----------



## p_pin (14 Dic 2017)

jashita dijo:


> El que se tradee en KRW o en EUR resulta también afectado si el precio sube debido a que se da por bueno una compra de BTC a cambio de USDT. El precio se publicará en un sucedáneo de USD que muchos darán por bueno y usarán FOREX para trasladar el precio a las más diversas monedas.
> 
> No soy un experto, por supuesto, pero supongo que a la gente normal no le gusta que le den USDT por USD. Digo gente normal porque también están los de (dejaté de flipadas, que a mi me la suda, que yo sólo se que estoy haciendo guita gansa).



La cuestión está en que estás asumiendo que todos los que venden una cripto llamemos "x" por usdT, no saben que usdT no es un dólar, ni te van a dar por él un dólar. Es decir, estamos partiendo de una falacia

El que cambia cripto "x" que cotiza a por ejemplo 1.000, recibe 1.000 UsdT... ¿por qué dices que ese usuario que vendió una cripto por la que arriesgó su dinero, ahora "manipula el mercado" al volver a entrar gastando esos 1.000 UsdT?

Acaso si en lugar de vender esa cripto "x" por usdT lo hiciera por otra alt-coin, decimos que esa otra "alt-coin" al volver a recomprar la cripto "x", está inflando el mercado?

Si la gente vende una cripto "x" por UsdT es por que confía en UsdT para reentrar al mercado... no para cambiarlo por dólares

Y en eso se basan las criptomonedas y tokens en confianza

El punto oscuro de UsdT, no es su utilidad, (que como cualquier criptomoneda o token, requieren al menos de unos minutos de lectura para conocer qué es, y qué NO es...) si no la *posibilidad* de que alguno de los que estuvieran en circulación, no haya sido primero contrapartida de una venta de una criptomoneda... es decir, que lo hayan "creado artificialmente" *sin demanda, para comprar.... y no para ser comprado*


----------



## plus ultra (14 Dic 2017)

josema82 dijo:


> BCU, 500% de subida en 3 horas XDDDDD




Últimamente parece que solo posteo de critica pero...no lo pretendo al contrario la intención es ser constructivo.


BCU,no se si se referira a BTC unlimite que ya ni esta listado en coinmarket,pero es que son unos comentarios que me hacen mucha gracia,varias veces he visto por aqui y por otros grupos como festejan una subida del 100% (para el que compro ayer bien) cuando esa coin lleva bajando meses y ese 100% no es ni un 20% de lo que ha perdido en el ultimo mes,me recuerda cuando uno se saca en una tragaperra 100€ y el tipo todo contento con sus premio de 100€ después de meterle 300€.

Ahora mismo podemos vender una alt que compramos en mayo,y salirte un beneficio del 200% en €,pero esa alt que ha perdido un 900% en relacion al su cotización BTC,si hubiésemos conservado la inversión en BTC cuanto beneficio en € tendríamos...?


----------



## juli (14 Dic 2017)

Que no se os hagan los ojos chiribitas a quienes tengais TOPs wapas ( ETH, Dash, LTC ) ...que la marca BTC deslumbra mucho...y vosotros tenéis RIQUEZA REAL. Que la montaña venga a Mahoma antes de que se les pongan sus chapas parapléjicas en 3 cifras , que no semos rencorosas...y ya tiramos nosotros del carro de una blockchain que haga cosas , que es la que debe imponerse ...y la de interés ge-ne-ral.

Aquí el único BTC que deja claro que va a cortar el queso, es el de Jihan ÉL y Ver pueden salir en los lbros de historia como los autores del timo más gordo del mundo. A ver estudiáo, maifrén...pero meteros vuestros líos por el ojete, que Shitland ni arte, ni parte...y encima hasta los huevos de remolcar zánganos.

Ahora, a currárselo, como todo dios.


----------



## Carlos T. (14 Dic 2017)

*Un ETF en Bitcoin pudiera ser posible con un mercado de futuros, según el CEO de CBOE*

Con el mercado de futuros del Chicago Board Options Exchange (CBOE, por sus siglas en inglés) recién lanzado, las personas han vuelto a especular con la idea de la aprobación de un fondo de inversión (exchange-traded funds, ETF) en Bitcoins. Y según el CEO del CBOE, Edward Tilly, esta vez pudiera lograrse.

En una entrevista con un portal de noticias, Tilly aseguró que tienen planes de recabar información de las transacciones futuras para así llevar un caso a la Comisión de Bolsa y Valores de Estados Unidos (Securities and Exchange Commission, SEC por sus siglas en inglés) y que estos aprueben ETF en Bitcoins y notas cotizadas en bolsas (exchange-traded notes, ETNs).

En sus propias palabras, “toda esa información se utilizará para fijar los siguientes pasos a seguir. Uno de esos pasos pudiera ser el moverse con los ETF y los ETN para que sean aprobados por la SEC.”

*Continuar leyendo...*


----------



## davitin (14 Dic 2017)

Hace hora y media mande 1000 usdt a liqui.io desde bittrex...la transaccion me sale como confirmada en el explorer de usdt, pero no me sale en el el balance de usdt de liqui.io...es esto normal?

---------- Post added 14-dic-2017 at 14:00 ----------

Joder, ahora estoy viendo en el trollbox de liqui.io que hay mas gente con problemas con usdt en ese exchange, hay uno que lleva 20 horas esperando...

Por cierto, vuelvo a avisar sobre SONM...hoy a subido por encima de los 20 centavos, el dia 25 daran una noticia denominada "Miracle", nadie sabe que es, pero todos los holders esperamos que suba la cotizacion como la espuma...tambien se estrena billetera este mes y telnet....yo creo que llega al dolar seguro este mes.


----------



## Patanegra (14 Dic 2017)

iba a comprar raiblocks (XRB) cuando en el exchange vi un mensaje pidiendo paciencia a los que quieren vender XRB (ya que la cotizacion habia aumentado 100% ayer). 

cuando creis que es mejor entrar en XRB?


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (14 Dic 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Hace hora y media mande 1000 usdt a liqui.io desde bittrex...la transaccion me sale como confirmada en el explorer de usdt, pero no me sale en el el balance de usdt de liqui.io...es esto normal?
> 
> ---------- Post added 14-dic-2017 at 14:00 ----------
> 
> ...



Gracias por la info, en que exchange se encuentra Somn? dime que sean de fiar, entre Kraken que se cae más que un cojo, otros que no dejan sacar nada.. virgensita.

Vale veo que esta en Binance, es fiable? HITBTC vasalla con comisiones y el resto ni con un palo


----------



## iron34 (14 Dic 2017)

*Clara la zona de soporte en Día*

Buenos días amigos;

Obviamente, la mercantil del sector “Alimentación”, DIA, es un título bajista en el presente; al menos el precio nos ha comunicado claramente dónde está el soporte a respetar.

A día de hoy el rebote de las últimas sesiones, del 10%, son solo eso, un simple rebote fruto de la extrema 'sobreventa' diaria y semanal alcanzada en las últimas semanas/meses. Mientras tanto mi atención la centro en los mínimos de 2016, que además coinciden con los mínimos del presente año.

Dicho esto, la gran barrera que mantengo en mi punto de mira es el nivel de los 3.85.-euros; de tal forma que un quiebre intradiario/reforzado por semanal bajo los mismos, me hará tomar subida al carro de los bajistas, puesto que podría producirse un gran descuelgue en la acción, sin aparentemente 
barreras cercanas en su camino.





Un saludo y muy buen Trading. :rolleye:


----------



## Albertezz (14 Dic 2017)

uno de los afortunados que ha entrado en Gifto por aqui!! ha volado la ico en 45 segundos. Alguien más ha logrado entrar? esta si que va a dar dinerete


----------



## Brezo (14 Dic 2017)

Otro interesado en raiblocks. A ver si entro pronto ya estoy mandando dinero a kraken. Alguno a comprado? Donde? Bitgrail?. Hoy va un 100% arriba y creo que puede aumentar bastante.


----------



## juli (14 Dic 2017)

Verge le va a dar alegría de la buena a esos ceros.


----------



## jashita (14 Dic 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> La cuestión está en que estás asumiendo que todos los que venden una cripto llamemos "x" por usdT, no saben que usdT no es un dólar, ni te van a dar por él un dólar. Es decir, estamos partiendo de una falacia
> 
> El que cambia cripto "x" que cotiza a por ejemplo 1.000, recibe 1.000 UsdT... ¿por qué dices que ese usuario que vendió una cripto por la que arriesgó su dinero, ahora "manipula el mercado" al volver a entrar gastando esos 1.000 UsdT?
> 
> ...



Entiendo que me estás diciendo que los actores no son conscientes de colaborar activamente en su engaño. No digo el 100%, pero seguro que una mayoría de los que compran no sabrán que hacer si no consiguen pasar su token-patata-caliente al siguiente.

Lo de la confianza es una lección que recuerdo del gran presidente que fue Zapatero, cuando se refería a la economía como una "cuestión de confianza", y por ello puedo ser imparcial cuando se alude a ella para valorar las cosas.

Y sigo pensando que Tether es una forma de dopaje, que la gente habla de capitalización como sinónimo de valor y que confunde USDT con fiatUSD.

Ahora, también opino que todo esto también puede servir para hacer un poco de "justicia" contribuyendo a un trasvase de riqueza hacia las generaciones "más preparadas". Aunque cuando pare la música a ver con que nos quedamos en las manos.


----------



## Carlos T. (14 Dic 2017)

*Litecoin atraviesa la barrera de los 300 $*

Litecoin ha tenido un desarrollo positivo en su precio esta semana, creciendo en un 236% desde el pasado 5 de diciembre. Ahora ha registrado un nuevo record, al haber superado la barrera de los 300 $, llegando a cotizar su tasa de cambio USD/LTC en 341,72 $ a las 14:29 UTC de ayer, día 12 de diciebre.

De acuerdo con datos de CoinMarketCap, la criptomoneda creada por Charlie Lee logró ayer un impulso, cuando inició una carrera rampante en ascenso a las 10:30 UTC que no ha parado desde entonces, logrando atravesar la mencionada barrera y continuando sin mayores complicaciones. Hasta el momento, su capital de mercado se ubica en 17 mil millones de dólares, superando el de IOTA y Ripple, lo que la posiciona en el cuarto lugar de las criptomonedas más grandes del mundo. Con respecto a su volumen de transacciones en las últimas 24 horas, el LTC ha movido alrededor de 6 mil millones de dólares.

*Continuar leyendo...*


----------



## juli (14 Dic 2017)

Jose24 dijo:


> ¿No hay demasiados xvg en circulación? es como cardano o iota, hay demasiadas monedas como para que el precio suba demasiado no?



Sí...pero cumplen su función...para ya, encubrir inflación.

Más allá de éso, Macafee el perláo twiteó ayer que la gente le estaba abrasando a cuenta de en qué cons invetir y sugirió que se pillen coins que se curren el anonimato, Verge entre ellas. Citó especificamente Monero, Verge y Zcash. Ya sabes cuál es la más "barata".

PIVX y Zcoin, apuestas solventes del sector, salseando hoy también. ( De hecho, he nombrado Verge y no PIVX - sobre la que luego opinó positivamente ante un tweet de respuesta , por cierto - para que luego no me vengan con mis vendidas de moto ).

Verge no es un paseo en barca...pero ahí hay pasta. A medio y largo, ni idea, éso sí.


----------



## davitin (14 Dic 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Gracias por la info, en que exchange se encuentra Somn? dime que sean de fiar, entre Kraken que se cae más que un cojo, otros que no dejan sacar nada.. virgensita.
> 
> Vale veo que esta en Binance, es fiable? HITBTC vasalla con comisiones y el resto ni con un palo



En binance mejor que en donde lo tengo yo (liqui.io)...ahora me ha aparecido la transferencia, pero no el dinero...pone 13/6, imagino que son las confirmaciones, pero luego en el explorador de usdt me sale que ya esta completada...les he mandado un ticket.

Somn ahora mismo esta casi a 22 centavos, esta subiendo, de hecho habia mandado los mil pavos para comprar mas, va a pegar un subidon.

Edito: Ya me ha llegado la pasta, joder con estas cosas uno se pone frenetico.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (14 Dic 2017)

Ripple en silencio.. arriba , arriba.


----------



## juli (14 Dic 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Ripple en silencio.. arriba , arriba.



Esperando el mimetismo que ya mostró Stellar en primavera...


----------



## haruki murakami (14 Dic 2017)

Bueno....acabo de hacer una apuesta bastante riesgosa.
He mandado 1.5 ETH y los he cambiado por 1420 QASHes en Bitfinex, tentando al destino. Me gustan las emociones fuertes casi suicidas.

De todo esto, siempre sale algo bueno. La experiencia.


----------



## Seronoser (14 Dic 2017)

Kraken siempre caído...qué desastre de exchange


----------



## arras2 (14 Dic 2017)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Bueno....acabo de hacer una apuesta bastante riesgosa.
> He mandado 1.5 ETH y los he cambiado por 1420 QASHes en Bitfinex, tentando al destino. Me gustan las emociones fuertes casi suicidas.
> 
> De todo esto, siempre sale algo bueno. La experiencia.



Yo entré ayer, pero mucho más arriba (me comí el engaño pero bien jeje). Eso si, con mucho menos cantidad que tu.


----------



## p_pin (14 Dic 2017)

jashita dijo:


> Entiendo que me estás diciendo que los actores no son conscientes de colaborar activamente en su engaño. No digo el 100%, pero seguro que una mayoría de los que compran no sabrán que hacer si no consiguen pasar su token-patata-caliente al siguiente.
> 
> Lo de la confianza es una lección que recuerdo del gran presidente que fue Zapatero, cuando se refería a la economía como una "cuestión de confianza", y por ello puedo ser imparcial cuando se alude a ella para valorar las cosas.
> 
> ...



Uno cosa es lo que yo he dicho, y otra lo que parece que has entendido )

En este hilo hay varios foreros que usan USDT, Davitin acaba de hacerlo, sabe para qué es útil, y entiendo que por eso lo usa. 
¿Crees que Davitin es una excepción? yo creo que no. El ve una utilidad en ese token llamado UsdT, confía en dicho token

El UsdT es un token como cualquier otro existente, mientras haya usuarios que lo demanden, mantendrá su uso... 
UsdT tiene el precio "anclado" a 1 dólar... entonces como crece? pues crece en lugar de en precio (como el resto de criptomonedas), crece en cantidad. Si hay más usuarios que lo demandan, se crean más tokens. Es tan lógico como este ejemplo: ¿Cuánto tokens de UsdT necesitabas si querías vender 1 btc en Agosto, cuando cotizaba a 4.000$? y cuántos necesitas ahora? 16.000$. Es decir, con el aumento de la cotización del cripto-mundo, también aumenta la demanda de UsdT para los usuarios que lo deseen usar, cada vez necesitan más UsdT en el mercado si los precios suben. (Es decir, no sube el precio por que hay más UsdT, hay más UsdT por que sube el precio)

Respecto a cómo afectaría una pérdida de credibilidad/confianza en el token usdt? Pues mi opinión, es que del mismo modo que una "criptomoneda" ve como baja su precio de cotización, el Tether, sufriría inflación, es decir, menos usuarios querrían vender sus criptomoneda "x" por tether, y por tanto el precio en UsdT de esa cripto aumentaría por encima del valor en $ fiat... 

No hay pruebas de lo que dices sobre que "la mayoría no sabe que usdT no son dólares reales", ¿es tu opinión? ok perfecto, pero sin pruebas es sólo eso... 
Que la "gente" confunde conceptos está claro, aquí hay de todo. Pero ahí entramos en un problema, si uno se mete en algo que no entiende, el problema no es del "producto" sino del que no se informa de qué compraba.

Reitero que si UsdT tiene algo que se podría decir es fraudulento (hablo de la posibilidad, no de que así sea), es el caso de que se utilice de "manera activa"... es decir crear token usdT para comprar "X" coin... en lugar de ser pasiva (que es su verdadera función) que el usuario con "X" coin, demande UsdT.


----------



## carlosjulian (14 Dic 2017)

Hace dos días salí de Ripple con ganancias, una vez bajó metí más pasta y de nuevo al juego a reinvertir con To', a ver que si le salen plumas al Ripple.


----------



## juli (14 Dic 2017)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Me gustan las emociones fuertes casi suicidas.



Ojo...Sólo a quien habla en esos términos. Vengo desde la mañana surfeando la fucking ola de Nazaré.

[youtube]YFllZSIBkwc[/youtube]




Colombiana en vena...Échale wevos, gwei ...  :bla:

Litecoin Plus (LCP) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap


----------



## haruki murakami (14 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> Ojo...Sólo a quien habla en esos términos. Vengo desde la mañana surfeando la fucking ola de Nazaré.
> 
> [youtube]YFllZSIBkwc[/youtube]
> 
> ...



Juli...no me voy a meter a eso ni loco....jajajaajaja...la verdad es que tengo pensado montarme en una ICO mañana. .SingularityNET, la idea es loca, arriesgada...pero al menos hay algo de respaldo en su team, me he metido a investigarlos a todos...lo que si es cierto es que puede que al final no flote...pero vamo que me ha llamado mucho la atención su idea de blockchain con inteligencia artificial y solo piden 36 millones...osea que arrancara por el numero 180 en el top.

Por cierto Juli, la ICO de Hyunday ( no la Corp, sino una de las filiales) recaudó en presale 13.500 bitcoins... Y ya en estan en ICo hasta el 22 diciembre...va ligada con internet de las cosas IoT, parece que vamos a ser testigos de un colado en el top 20 ya veremos


----------



## Divad (14 Dic 2017)

No había suficiente con Laporta que también está Messi ::
Messi Bitcoinero: ahora auspicia un super smartphone que se financia con cripto | Noticia de Online | Infotechnology.com



Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Oso Amoroso (14 Dic 2017)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Bueno....acabo de hacer una apuesta bastante riesgosa.
> He mandado 1.5 ETH y los he cambiado por 1420 QASHes en Bitfinex, tentando al destino. Me gustan las emociones fuertes casi suicidas.
> 
> De todo esto, siempre sale algo bueno. La experiencia.



Yo tambien entre ayer aunque compre solo 500, no tenia capital en ese momento para mas aunque por ganas no seria


----------



## juli (14 Dic 2017)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Juli...no me voy a meter a eso ni loco....jajajaajaja...



No me extraña, yo es que me aburro  ...pero ojo, que los devs que la han resucitado están a 15 cts de un x100. Aunque haya sido un espabiláo sin la mínima idea...se debe plantear muy en serio empujar la copla.

Tengo un x 5 en 6 horas . Saco el triple de lo puesto y el resto, al cajón...que se mueran los feos.  Un millóń de pelas de ardua tarea... ( y lo que me he reído ).

P'habernos matáo ... :: :XX:


----------



## jashita (14 Dic 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Uno cosa es lo que yo he dicho, y otra lo que parece que has entendido )
> 
> En este hilo hay varios foreros que usan USDT, Davitin acaba de hacerlo, sabe para qué es útil, y entiendo que por eso lo usa.
> ¿Crees que Davitin es una excepción? yo creo que no. El ve una utilidad en ese token llamado UsdT, confía en dicho token
> ...



Vale, sólo doy mi opinión. 
* Si en un exchange mostramos USD en lugar de USDT se está induciendo a engaño. 
* Si alguien compra USDT en un exchange (o USD como pone en la etiqueta), ese alguien pensará que en algún momento podrá cambiarlo 1:1 por fiatUSD.
* Si coincide que cada vez que baja BTC, Tether crea nuevos millones USDT y BTC sube, parece lógico pensar que interesa subir el valor de BTC si nadie te impide imprimir todos los USDT que quieras. (Tether no está auditado)

* He dejado la comunidad de Waves porque mienten descarada y reiteradamente con su "the fastest blockchain in the world".

No te quiero convencer a ti, lo hago para estar bien conmigo mismo. 

* Y dejo este hilo porque me está poniendo mala sangre.


----------



## arras2 (14 Dic 2017)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Juli...no me voy a meter a eso ni loco....jajajaajaja...la verdad es que tengo pensado montarme en una ICO mañana. .SingularityNET, la idea es loca, arriesgada...pero al menos hay algo de respaldo en su team, me he metido a investigarlos a todos...lo que si es cierto es que puede que al final no flote...pero vamo que me ha llamado mucho la atención su idea de blockchain con inteligencia artificial y solo piden 36 millones...osea que arrancara por el numero 180 en el top.
> 
> Por cierto Juli, la ICO de Hyunday ( no la Corp, sino una de las filiales) recaudó en presale 13.500 bitcoins... Y ya en estan en ICo hasta el 22 diciembre...va ligada con internet de las cosas IoT, parece que vamos a ser testigos de un colado en el top 20 ya veremos



Para los que somos novatos... recomiendas (recomendáis) alguna página donde nutrirse de información. ¿O buscáis información de manera dispersa?


----------



## haruki murakami (14 Dic 2017)

arras2 dijo:


> Para los que somos novatos... recomiendas (recomendáis) alguna página donde nutrirse de información. ¿O buscáis información de manera dispersa?



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Companero noticias hay muchas... con respecto a la ICO de Hiunday si es que te quieres meter en ella..el consejo de siempre, lee, investiga mas y mas y mas...y si al final te gusta pues entra, generalmente en este tipo de ICOs tan grandes entra mucho dinero y se posicionan en top 20, paso con IOTA...y luego se desinflo bastante, para volver a tomar el rumbo alcista y anclarse en el top 10.

Aqui te la dejo...creo que reciben Bitcoin y Ethereum.
Hdac TGE
ICO Alert Report: Hyundai DAC


A mi la verdad el proyecto me gusta, apuntan bastante alto...pero recordando lo de IOTA primero me gustaria verla abajo y comprar ahi...ahora mismo no tengo afan.


----------



## axier (14 Dic 2017)

Para la ICO de Hyunday parece que la participación mínima es de 0,1 BTC

---------- Post added 14-dic-2017 at 17:57 ----------




haruki murakami dijo:


> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Companero noticias hay muchas... con respecto a la ICO de Hiunday si es que te quieres meter en ella..el consejo de siempre, lee, investiga mas y mas y mas...y si al final te gusta pues entra, generalmente en este tipo de ICOs tan grandes entra mucho dinero y se posicionan en top 20, paso con IOTA...y luego se desinflo bastante, para volver a tomar el rumbo alcista y anclarse en el top 10.
> 
> Aqui te la dejo...creo que reciben Bitcoin y Ethereum.
> ...



Sólo deja Bitcoin y por lo que leo mínimo 0,1 BTC :|


----------



## Divad (14 Dic 2017)

Estaba felizmente jugando al WOW hasta que llegó Peter Andreas Thiel para ponerlo de escaparate en el nuevo juego...


----------



## haruki murakami (14 Dic 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Estaba felizmente jugando al WOW hasta que llegó Peter Andreas Thiel para ponerlo de escaparate en el nuevo juego...



---------------------------------------------------------
Divad, que quieres decir? Algo que ver con el logo del reloj? No la pillo la verdad.

---------- Post added 14-dic-2017 at 18:35 ----------




Albertezz dijo:


> uno de los afortunados que ha entrado en Gifto por aqui!! ha volado la ico en 45 segundos. Alguien más ha logrado entrar? esta si que va a dar dinerete



------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Otra que va a dar dinero SingularityNET. Eso espero.:::rolleye:


----------



## Cayo Marcio (14 Dic 2017)

Ripple no para de subir, menudo fiestón se deben estar de pegando los fanboys de reddit, llevan meses a verlas venir...

Cardano también se ha doblado hoy. Increible.


----------



## p_pin (14 Dic 2017)

jashita dijo:


> Vale, sólo doy mi opinión.
> * Si en un exchange mostramos USD en lugar de USDT se está induciendo a engaño.
> * Si alguien compra USDT en un exchange (o USD como pone en la etiqueta), ese alguien pensará que en algún momento podrá cambiarlo 1:1 por fiatUSD.
> * Si coincide que cada vez que baja BTC, Tether crea nuevos millones USDT y BTC sube, parece lógico pensar que interesa subir el valor de BTC si nadie te impide imprimir todos los USDT que quieras. (Tether no está auditado)
> ...



Puf, confieso que es como si hablara con un muro... me lees?

Ya hice una explicación de por qué aumenta el número de tokes usdT... pero no sé si no la entiendes, o no la las leído, o la ignoras... quiero decir... sirve de algo hablar contigo?

Aquí hay foreros que han usado o usan Tether? ALGUNO puede comentar si cree que por ese Tether le van a dar un dólar? o piensa que es un token para Re-comprar en otro momento?
Tan difícil es entender cual es su uso?

Tether lo usa más de un exchange,... de hecho la mayoría de exchange con muchas alt-coins, usa Tether... así que el riesgo, si lo hay, es para todas las criptos

Exchange que usan Tether:

Bittrex
Poloniex
Binance
Huobi
Okex
Bitfinex
ZB
Hitbtc
Gate.io
Cryptopia
Liqui
EXX
[...]

Tether no es cambiable por fiat, del mismo modo que no se puede cambiar por fiat NINGUNA criptomoneda en la mayoría de exchange que he puesto arriba... 



jashita dijo:


> _* Si coincide que cada vez que baja BTC, Tether crea nuevos millones USDT y BTC sube, parece lógico pensar que interesa subir el valor de BTC si nadie te impide imprimir todos los USDT que quieras. (Tether no está auditado)_



Si no me tratas de convencer a mi si no a ti mismo, y hay algo que no entiendes, no lo conviertas en un problema ajeno. Estás sembrando FUD no esperes hacerlo sin que alguien te responda

Y la frase no sé si es algo que has deducido tú, o es algo que has leído a alguien y sin comprobarlo has aceptado

En esta captura de este momento se ve que hay decenas de exchange con un precio de cotización de BTC superior al de bitfinex, incluyendo exchanges que no usan tether y SI fiat, como Gdax, Bitstamp, Bithumb, BTCC, Bitflyer,... ¿No debería ser al revés según "esa hipótesis" que comentas?







Reitero, con una pregunta es muy fácil deducir por qué cada vez hay más Tether....
A cuánto cotizaba BTC en Agosto?, y ETH? y DASH? y Ripple?
No es normal que ahora que todas han subido en la cotización hagan falta más Tether para cubrir la demanda? 
Un ejemplo práctico como en Barrio Sésamo
Si en Agosto tenía 100 Ripple que quiero vender por usdT, cuántos UsdT necesito?
0.20 x 100 = 20 Tether
Si en Diciembre, ahora, tengo 100 Ripple que quiero vender por usdT, cuántos UsdT necesito?
0.80 x 100 = 80 Tether
Más claro de verdad que no puedo... si amplificamos ésto, no a un pequeño ejemplo si no a miles de usuarios, lo normal si las cotizaciones han crecido x3 x4 x5... es que los tokens usdT para cubrir a los usuarios que suelen utilizarlo aumente proporcionalmente


----------



## carlosjulian (14 Dic 2017)

Cayo Marcio dijo:


> Ripple no para de subir, menudo fiestón se deben estar de pegando los fanboys de reddit, llevan meses a verlas venir...
> 
> Cardano también se ha doblado hoy. Increible.



Metí 1000 euros apróx.... Ojalá pegue el fiestón pa' empezar el tsunami del 2018


----------



## Cayo Marcio (14 Dic 2017)

carlosjulian dijo:


> Metí 1000 euros apróx.... Ojalá pegue el fiestón pa' empezar el tsunami del 2018



A cuanto compraste? Enhorabuena si das el pelotazo.


----------



## carlosjulian (14 Dic 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Estaba felizmente jugando al WOW hasta que llegó Peter Andreas Thiel para ponerlo de escaparate en el nuevo juego...



Curiosamente Peter Thiel y Elon Musk son fundadores de PayPal, Elon con su gran "idea" de viajar a MAR-te "Marta", y encargados de la élite para sembrar pánico con el futuro ETHEREUM - ELYSEUM , algo desde el cráneo me dice qué por ahí ta' el gato encerrao.

---------- Post added 14-dic-2017 at 12:36 ----------




Cayo Marcio dijo:


> A cuanto compraste? Enhorabuena si das el pelotazo.



Compré a 0.4 USD, ya había vendido, hizo una pequeña corrección y volví con más. Me guía de lo que dijo Divad, que aún faltaba por subir completamente, y le metí la pata, a ver que sale.


----------



## Divad (14 Dic 2017)

haruki murakami dijo:


> ---------------------------------------------------------
> Divad, que quieres decir? Algo que ver con el logo del reloj? No la pillo la verdad.
> 
> ---------- Post added 14-dic-2017 at 18:35 ----------
> ...



Esto es conspiración o intuición básica






Pásate por mi firma si quieres ver relaciones, muchos están en ETH 8:

Alguien habrá que dirá que hace el cornudo para hacer la gracia, porque le gusta el heavy o porque se la ha cascado por primera vez con la izquierda y ya por eso le ha hecho los cuernos... ::

Todo ocurre por algo, caUsalidad 

Buena fiesta Carlos Julian 

---------- Post added 14-dic-2017 at 20:02 ----------

3 posición para ripple, veremos cuanto le dura. Acabar el año a $1 le daría mejor imagen de cara al año que viene.


----------



## Blackest (14 Dic 2017)

¿alguna razon por la que ripple suba tanto?


----------



## carlosjulian (14 Dic 2017)

Blackest dijo:


> ¿alguna razon por la que ripple suba tanto?



Como dijera Divad, ya le soltaron el freno y ahí va haciendo la lucha para respetar su posición en criptolandia, de hecho ya hasta sale en la terminal bloomberg de WallStreet para que los "BAN-queros" inviertan... Además de que empiezan a poner la fiesta con algunos asiáticos... Menuda fiesta maestro.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (14 Dic 2017)

sergiomaor dijo:


> Solo que es la única dag funcional junto a raiblocks. Pequeño detalle
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



No tiene mucho margen de subida, no crees?,que esperas sacar ahí?,no hay nada que rascar.


----------



## Divad (14 Dic 2017)

https://buff.ly/2CkpXme

No creía que la aion (inteligencia articificial encendida) subiera tanto, pero tras el artículo no me cabe duda que puede tener una subida vertical en cualquier momento. Estoy dentro desde $1 y solo se cosecha en etherdelta y decentrex. Ha hecho un máximo de $6.25, ahora está a $4.62.

No me salgo, veré que coño hace Sophia ::


----------



## haruki murakami (14 Dic 2017)

Divad dijo:


> https://buff.ly/2CkpXme
> 
> No creía que la aion (inteligencia articificial encendida) subiera tanto, pero tras el artículo no me cabe duda que puede tener una subida vertical en cualquier momento. Estoy dentro desde $1 y solo se cosecha en etherdelta y decentrex. Ha hecho un máximo de $6.25, ahora está a $4.62.
> 
> No me salgo, veré que coño hace Sophia ::



---------------------------------------------------------------------
Y te metistes a SingularityNET? yo la anuncie con bombos y platillos aqui varias veces....es un caramlito al que van a devorar en segundos tal vez...Solo van aceptar 36 Millones...Sophia es propiedad de Hanson Robotics que vendria a ser la empresa que esta detras de SingularityNET, por si acaso...se supone que hay un interes por parte de todos los inversores de cerca de 200millones de USD... y cierran la ICO al alcanzar los 36 (eso dicen) Si esto es asi....vamos a ver un x 5 o x6 al salir a la venta.


----------



## silverwindow (14 Dic 2017)

No me entero, cuando es la ICO de singularity?
o se me ha pasado ya?


----------



## Merlin (14 Dic 2017)

Blackest dijo:


> ¿alguna razon por la que ripple suba tanto?



Un cúmulo de buenas noticias desde hace un par de semanas, completaron el escrow/lockup de 55.000 millones de XRP (el 55% del total), fortísimos rumores de que XRP estará pronto en Coinbase/GDAX, evidencias de que los bancos japoneses y surcoreanos van a empezar a usar tanto la tecnología de Ripple como XRP, un directivo de Ripple anunció que hay dos compañías MUY conocidas que van a asociarse de alguna manera a Ripple, etc.


----------



## haruki murakami (14 Dic 2017)

silverwindow dijo:


> No me entero, cuando es la ICO de singularity?
> o se me ha pasado ya?



Se te ha pasado ya....Hasta ayer se podia entrar en la whitelist...los que no esten inscritos no pueden entrar a su ICO...es unicamente a los inscritos.

---------- Post added 14-dic-2017 at 21:35 ----------




haruki murakami dijo:


> Bueno....acabo de hacer una apuesta bastante riesgosa.
> He mandado 1.5 ETH y los he cambiado por 1420 QASHes en Bitfinex, tentando al destino. Me gustan las emociones fuertes casi suicidas.
> 
> De todo esto, siempre sale algo bueno. La experiencia.



-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Pues con las horas que llevamos..ETH bajando..y el QASH estable...por ahora no me ha salido nada mal la jugada...aunque el resto de mis ETH estan intocables, eso si. Vamos a ver si logro un x2 en QASH pronto...eso si...puede ser en 1 o 2 meses, se supone que vienen buenas noticias para el Q1 2018.


----------



## orbeo (14 Dic 2017)

Merlin dijo:


> Un cúmulo de buenas noticias desde hace un par de semanas, completaron el escrow/lockup de 55.000 millones de XRP (el 55% del total), fortísimos rumores de que XRP estará pronto en Coinbase/GDAX, evidencias de que los bancos japoneses y surcoreanos van a empezar a usar tanto la tecnología de Ripple como XRP, un directivo de Ripple anunció que hay dos compañías MUY conocidas que van a asociarse de alguna manera a Ripple, etc.



Y que ya le tocaba, los holders debían estar de los nervios ya


----------



## jelacorper (14 Dic 2017)

El concepto de Ripple no me termina de convencer, pero tengo la sensación de que la subida que está experimentando aún tiene recorrido.
Estaba por meter algo en ETH pero visto que no despega del todo creo que me voy a arriesgar con Ripple, que creo que un x2 bien puede hacerlo antes de que termine el año.
Me salgo bien o no, cuando venda tengo intención de comprar algo con más potencial de revalorización, aunque el riesgo sea mayor. Estoy pensando en Siacoin y Centra.
Alguna recomendación mejor?


----------



## Divad (14 Dic 2017)

haruki murakami dijo:


> ---------------------------------------------------------------------
> Y te metistes a SingularityNET? yo la anuncie con bombos y platillos aqui varias veces....es un caramlito al que van a devorar en segundos tal vez...Solo van aceptar 36 Millones...Sophia es propiedad de Hanson Robotics que vendria a ser la empresa que esta detras de SingularityNET, por si acaso...se supone que hay un interes por parte de todos los inversores de cerca de 200millones de USD... y cierran la ICO al alcanzar los 36 (eso dicen) Si esto es asi....vamos a ver un x 5 o x6 al salir a la venta.



No pongo en duda que sea útil y con muy buena proyección la ICO. Pero ya he pasado por varias ICO y estoy metido en otras como para dejar estancado el dinero durante meses. Creo que el rendimiento es mayor comprando barato y vendiendo caro.

Me gustaría saber que opina de las criptomonedas y de la Humanidad Sophia, ya que el año pasado nos quería matar a todos ::
Sophia es el primer ciudadano robot del mundo

aion sirve de puente, por lo que será regada también.

Con Sophia al mando... podría tener el proyecto acabado en un plis plas... no? También podría ponerse a tradear como todos y sacarse los millones que necesita para el proyecto :XX: Mejor seguirles el juego a los listos... ^^


----------



## haruki murakami (14 Dic 2017)

Divad dijo:


> No pongo en duda que sea útil y con muy buena proyección la ICO. Pero ya he pasado por varias ICO y estoy metido en otras como para dejar estancado el dinero durante meses. Creo que el rendimiento es mayor comprando barato y vendiendo caro.
> 
> Me gustaría saber que opina de las criptomonedas y de la Humanidad Sophia, ya que el año pasado nos quería matar a todos ::
> Sophia es el primer ciudadano robot del mundo
> ...



Pues lo mas seguro es que los listos estém detras de esa Sophia...no sería nada extraño...los listos dandonos regalos novedosos para entretenernos.


----------



## silverwindow (14 Dic 2017)

Suelo en eth?


----------



## EDV (14 Dic 2017)

¿Qué exchanges recomendáis para vender las monedas e ir transfiriendo el dinero al banco? Antes confiaba en Kraken pero va fatal de verdad. ¿Bistamp va bien?


----------



## orbeo (14 Dic 2017)

EDV dijo:


> ¿Qué exchanges recomendáis para vender las monedas e ir transfiriendo el dinero al banco? Antes confiaba en Kraken pero va fatal de verdad. ¿Bistamp va bien?



Coinbase/gdax


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (14 Dic 2017)

Llevo unos meses sin entrar en ICOS y recuerdo haber leído aquí que Bankera pintaba bien, acao de registrarme en spectrocoin y seguramente entre con algunas humildes chapas en Bankera. 

¿Sigue habiendo buena opinión entre los gurús del hilo?


----------



## Cayo Marcio (14 Dic 2017)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Llevo unos meses sin entrar en ICOS y recuerdo haber leído aquí que Bankera pintaba bien, acao de registrarme en spectrocoin y seguramente entre con algunas humildes chapas en Bankera.
> 
> ¿Sigue habiendo buena opinión entre los gurús del hilo?



Yo tengo unas cuantas Bankera y como buena experiencia puedo decir que me están ingresando religiosamente mis dividendos en ethereum cada semana, como proyecto le veo bastante futuro pero aquí los gurús sabrán más que yo.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (14 Dic 2017)

Cayo Marcio dijo:


> Yo tengo unas cuantas Bankera y como buena experiencia puedo decir que me están ingresando religiosamente mis dividendos en ethereum cada semana, como proyecto le veo bastante futuro pero aquí los gurús sabrán más que yo.



Gracias por la experiencia. En ese sentido me recuerda a COSS, tokens de un exchange en el cual participé en su ICO y también van pagando dividendos en todas la criptos que tiene el exchange.

En cuanto a Bankera el Roadmap es realmente ambicioso. ¿Sabes si spectrocoin cobra mucha comisión al ingresar euros con tarjeta VISA?


----------



## haruki murakami (14 Dic 2017)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Llevo unos meses sin entrar en ICOS y recuerdo haber leído aquí que Bankera pintaba bien, acao de registrarme en spectrocoin y seguramente entre con algunas humildes chapas en Bankera.
> 
> ¿Sigue habiendo buena opinión entre los gurús del hilo?



Es buena...sin embargo aun falta para cerrarse la ICO llevan un poco mas de la mitad vendidas...pero visto como se vende aun quedaría espacio suficiente como para hacerte unos % mas en otras criptos..y luego entrar y comprar más..mientras el prexio sea 0.17 constante..no hay nada de malo.


----------



## PREDATOR (14 Dic 2017)

Opinion de los expertos porfa:

ELTCOIN (ELTCOIN) €0.009201 EUR (5.93%) 

Market Cap
€828.054 EUR

Volume (24h)
€126.845 EUR


ELTCOIN (ELTCOIN) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap

ELTCOIN


----------



## paketazo (14 Dic 2017)

Por si interesa:

Tras bombardear a los de waves DEX en reddit y bitcointalk dejándolos en evidencia con capturas de pantalla (tuve que ir allí para que no me censurasen pues en la web oficial me banearon), he logrado recuperar mis 24 ETH

El resto de peña, que eran ya unos cuantos afectados, creo que siguen esperando, pero ahora les va a tocar a ellos pelear o seguir esperando.

Lo dicho, si vais a invertir en waves hacedlo en exchangers testeado, y no mandeis ni BTC ni ETH a su waves descentrlizado, ya que de descentralizado solo tiene el nombre.

Un saludo y surfead la ola, a ver si le queda fuelle para todo el 2018.


----------



## orbeo (14 Dic 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Por si interesa:
> 
> Tras bombardear a los de waves DEX en reddit y bitcointalk dejándolos en evidencia con capturas de pantalla (tuve que ir allí para que no me censurasen pues en la web oficial me banearon), he logrado recuperar mis 24 ETH
> 
> ...



Fuelle? Si esto acaba de empezar!

Coinbase 2018 Super Bowl Commercial
Coinbase Super Bowl 2018 Commercial - YouTube


----------



## paketazo (14 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Fuelle? Si esto acaba de empezar!
> 
> Coinbase 2018 Super Bowl Commercial
> Coinbase Super Bowl 2018 Commercial - YouTube



Dash Founder on Super Bowl Ad: "Dash Can Afford This" - Dash Force News

Si al final la super bowl va tener a todos los tokens en el campo menos a los jugadores 

:XX:


----------



## haruki murakami (14 Dic 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Por si interesa:
> 
> Tras bombardear a los de waves DEX en reddit y bitcointalk dejándolos en evidencia con capturas de pantalla (tuve que ir allí para que no me censurasen pues en la web oficial me banearon), he logrado recuperar mis 24 ETH
> 
> ...



Que bueno paketazo, en hora buena! vas a meter esas ETH en alguna ICO?
Por cierto...se nota que no te gusta mucho que saltemos como ranas de proyecto en proyecto.

---------- Post added 14-dic-2017 at 23:40 ----------




Divad dijo:


> https://buff.ly/2CkpXme
> 
> No creía que la aion (inteligencia articificial encendida) subiera tanto, pero tras el artículo no me cabe duda que puede tener una subida vertical en cualquier momento. Estoy dentro desde $1 y solo se cosecha en etherdelta y decentrex. Ha hecho un máximo de $6.25, ahora está a $4.62.
> 
> No me salgo, veré que coño hace Sophia ::



-----------------------------------------------------
Se tiraron el crecimiento en un parpadeo y la dejaron en $2.2..quien fue el animal que hizo semejante salvajada?


----------



## davitin (14 Dic 2017)

Cayo Marcio dijo:


> Yo tengo unas cuantas Bankera y como buena experiencia puedo decir que me están ingresando religiosamente mis dividendos en ethereum cada semana, como proyecto le veo bastante futuro pero aquí los gurús sabrán más que yo.



Yo le meti un eth a la ico y tambien mae mandan religiosamente los dividendos en eth tambien...para la gente que entro en pre-ico los dividendos representan un 12% de interes anual sobre lo invertido, para los de la ico, como yo, el 9% (algo asi lei)...lo cual ya es bastante mas de lo que te da cualquier banco por meter pasta en un deposito de mierda...y a parte la revalorizacion del token, que sale a exchange en febrero creo, eso si, el proyecto es a largo plazo, creo que hasta 2019 no les dan la licencia para operar como banco.


----------



## paketazo (14 Dic 2017)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Que bueno paketazo, en hora buena! vas a meter esas ETH en alguna ICO?
> Por cierto...se nota que no te gusta mucho que saltemos como ranas de proyecto en proyecto.



de momento nada de ICOs para mi.

Os recomiendo usar un porcentaje bajo para esos menesteres, tened el grueso en el top a poder ser...incluido BTC.

Esta semana está dejando buen riego en general a todo el mundo.

Los que tuvieron paciencia con XRP han tenido premio...se comentó pro aquí varias veces, y sé que había buenos holders con bastantes tokens...supongo alguno ya habrá sobreasado las 7 cifras con XRP hoy...enhorabuena.

Teneis que empezar a entender que este ecosistema lo mueven ya capitales muy serios, y la seriedad es muy conservadora, por lo tanto es muy posible que durante 2018 veamos incrementarse la diferencia de capitalización del top 10 con respecto al resto.

Poniendo una similitud, vendría a ser como invertir en USA en Microsoft, Apple, Amazon, IBM...los grandes capitales, no invertirán en "inventos" que no estén testados. Por eso hemos visto como los grandes valores USA han aumentado su capitalización respecto a los pequeños en esta década.

Es muy posible que aquí suceda algo parecido.

Por otra parte, tengo la corazonada de que ETH no ha hecho más que despertar, si viera que Dash pegará un buen pelotazo antes que ETH le metería otras 100 chapas al cambio de una por la otra, pues voy corto en ETH para el L/P.

Un saludo.


----------



## davitin (14 Dic 2017)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Es buena...sin embargo aun falta para cerrarse la ICO llevan un poco mas de la mitad vendidas...pero visto como se vende aun quedaría espacio suficiente como para hacerte unos % mas en otras criptos..y luego entrar y comprar más..mientras el prexio sea 0.17 constante..no hay nada de malo.



0.17, no...0.017 ahora mismo....un cerete sexual de mas o de menos lo cambia todo::


----------



## haruki murakami (14 Dic 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> de momento nada de ICOs para mi.
> 
> Os recomiendo usar un porcentaje bajo para esos menesteres, tened el grueso en el top a poder ser...incluido BTC.
> 
> ...



Yo tambien tengo el presentimiento que ETH solo esta comenzando a despertar...se lo dije a Juli (lo mio es pura corazonada), se que esto no es una carrera, ambas sobrepasaran los $1000 con creces y aunque Dash esta mas cerca de los $1000 en este momento, creo que ETH es el que lo va a alcanzar primero...y como ya he dicho...si se da este escenario...salto a DASH, como una rana.

Por cierto Estados Unidos le va a quitar la neutralidad al internet...eso podria afectar esto de las criptos en algun sentido... todo lo que tenga que ver con el cambio de internet, puede traer danos colaterales a las criptos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (14 Dic 2017)

@paketazo y chartistas del hilo.

parece que el triángulo de BTC está llegando a su resolución.
Tengo algunas alts en la mira: NXT, BTS, EMC2, DCR, VTC, etc etc etc.

Yo en principio apostaría por que BTC va a resolver al alza ese triángulo, pero veo algunos charts alcistas en algunas alts. Otras ya han pegado el pelotazo... dash xrp eth etc.

Veis alguna de estas ? Seguramente esta noche ese triángulo rompa, pero uno se tiene que ir a dormir ya.

Bueno buenas noches, un saludo a todos!

@negrofuturo, las mineras, siguen en un bull market ; ) IMHO


----------



## Merlin (14 Dic 2017)

Pues resulta que estoy de vacaciones y estoy haciendo un poco el bandarra, trasnochando hasta las tantas viendo vídeos del Rubius y cosas así. Total, que me he levantado muy tarde, he mirado mis cosas en internet y resulta que estoy en el club de las 7 cifras, y además holgadamente. 

No quiero molestar a nadie, al contrario, ojalá mi caso os sirva de estímulo para alcanzar vuestros objetivos, sean cuales sean. Solo quería saludar a todo el foro el primer día que soy millonario. 



Spoiler



¿Será el último? ::



Buenas noches y buena suerte.


----------



## paketazo (15 Dic 2017)

Merlin dijo:


> Pues resulta que estoy de vacaciones y estoy haciendo un poco el bandarra, trasnochando hasta las tantas viendo vídeos del Rubius y cosas así. Total, que me he levantado muy tarde, he mirado mis cosas en internet y resulta que estoy en el club de las 7 cifras, y además holgadamente.
> 
> No quiero molestar a nadie, al contrario, ojalá mi caso os sirva de estímulo para alcanzar vuestros objetivos, sean cuales sean. Solo quería saludar a todo el foro el primer día que soy millonario.
> 
> ...



La clave de ser millonario es no creerselo nunca del todo.

Los primeros días quizá pienses mientras caminas entre la muchedumbre, que algo te hace diferente, especial...con el tiempo entenderás que no era el dinero, si no la capacidad de entender que lo que te hace diferente es aceptar que todos somos iguales y saber callartelo.

Un saludo


----------



## davitin (15 Dic 2017)

SONM a punto de romper su ATH (23 centavos).


----------



## Claudius (15 Dic 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Dash Founder on Super Bowl Ad: "Dash Can Afford This" - Dash Force News
> 
> Si al final la super bowl va tener a todos los tokens en el campo menos a los jugadores
> 
> :XX:



Jeje.. Ya me has fastidiado la sorpresa, aunque aún falta mucho.

---------- Post added 15-dic-2017 at 00:11 ----------




davitin dijo:


> Yo le meti un eth a la ico y tambien mae mandan religiosamente los dividendos en eth tambien...para la gente que entro en pre-ico los dividendos representan *un 12% de interes anual sobre lo invertido, para los de la ico, como yo, el 9%* (algo asi lei)...lo cual ya es bastante mas de lo que te da cualquier banco por meter pasta en un deposito de mierda...y a parte la revalorizacion del token, que sale a exchange en febrero creo, eso si, el proyecto es a largo plazo, creo que hasta 2019 no les dan la licencia para operar como banco.


----------



## Merlin (15 Dic 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> La clave de ser millonario es no creerselo nunca del todo.
> 
> Los primeros días quizá pienses mientras caminas entre la muchedumbre, que algo te hace diferente, especial...con el tiempo entenderás que no era el dinero, si no la capacidad de entender que lo que te hace diferente es aceptar que todos somos iguales y saber callartelo.
> 
> Un saludo



Sabio consejo, Paketazo. Lo tendré en cuenta.

Por cierto, dicen que el primer millón es el que más cuesta de ganar ¿Será verdad?


----------



## Divad (15 Dic 2017)

Enhorabuena Paketazo! Por un par de ETH hasta rodaban cabezas :fiufiu:



haruki murakami dijo:


> Que bueno paketazo, en hora buena! vas a meter esas ETH en alguna ICO?
> Por cierto...se nota que no te gusta mucho que saltemos como ranas de proyecto en proyecto.
> 
> ---------- Post added 14-dic-2017 at 23:40 ----------
> ...



Una putada no haberlas vendido y aprovechar la jodida rebaja que le han metido. Las dejaré en reposo hasta que se pase la amiga Sophy :XX: veré si acaba el año en lateral o dobla los $6 8:



Negrofuturo dijo:


> Suerte con el 720; los del club millonario, es la primera cosa que les acompaña desde que llegan al club.



Eres rápido recordando a Montonto, eh! :XX: Te llevas comisión por amedrentar al personal?8:


----------



## Cayo Marcio (15 Dic 2017)

davitin dijo:


> SONM a punto de romper su ATH (23 centavos).



Davitin, te he hecho caso y he metido un poco de pasta en Sonm, parece que tienen futuro, me he tenido que registrar en binance y todo, veremos que nos depara el futuro...


----------



## Merlin (15 Dic 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Suerte con el 720; los del club millonario, es la primera cosa que les acompaña desde que llegan al club.



El 720 es solo para informar que has sacado más de 50k euros de España. Los beneficios de las criptomonedas tributan como ganancias de capital, exactamente igual que si fueran beneficios de La Bolsa. En mi caso, si quisiese sacarlo todo, solo tendría que descontar la inversión inicial y luego pagar un 23% de impuestos y ya está, lo que me quedara serían beneficios netos.

Estos son los tramos para 2017:


----------



## davitin (15 Dic 2017)

Joder, zcash a 500 dolares en bittrex, te cagas.

El top ten se ha puesto fuerte el cabron.


----------



## Divad (15 Dic 2017)

@negrofuturo Llegará el momento que será absurdo pagar la estafada que estamos aceptando y lo sabes  

Has pensado quien pagará la deuda contraída por todos los países? Has visto alguna crypto o token que diga: DEUDA GLOBAL A PAGAR? o algo similar?

El sistema bancario del fiduciario será detonado y con ello la deuda se lo tragará el agujero negro.

Te he leído hacer cábalas, te parece bien mojarte al respecto? 

Los listos informan a los suyos desde el 1988






Te has imaginado que 2018 nos espera?



davitin dijo:


> Joder, zcash a 500 dolares en bittrex, te cagas.
> 
> El top ten se ha puesto fuerte el cabron.



Es el hermano que sigue la estela de ETH. Ya lo había avisado antes que subiría detrás de ETH. Todavía le queda recorrido para el máximo que se marcó... Será una señal? 8::


----------



## carlosjulian (15 Dic 2017)

Divad dijo:


> @negrofuturo Llegará el momento que será absurdo pagar la estafada que estamos aceptando y lo sabes
> 
> Has pensado quien pagará la deuda contraída por todos los países? Has visto alguna crypto o token que diga: DEUDA GLOBAL A PAGAR? o algo similar?
> 
> ...



De hecho la noticia de hoy de la neutralidad del internet, tenía que pasar, tiene que haber un problema con ésta capa centralizada, para darle paso libre a ETH, y que en este año se empiece a tejer lo que vendría a ser el primer paso de ETH, viene sharding, plasma, raiden, viene todo... y estoy preparao' pal tsunami


----------



## Divad (15 Dic 2017)

DENT iOS App sent to Apple App-store next Monday! Who's excited to see DENT finally in action? Probably a good time to load up on tokens before the hype builds this weekend!  : dentcoin

Al final la mierda se irá por las nubes, incluso por encima de las 7 cifras ::


----------



## carlosjulian (15 Dic 2017)

Divad dijo:


> DENT iOS App sent to Apple App-store next Monday! Who's excited to see DENT finally in action? Probably a good time to load up on tokens before the hype builds this weekend!  : dentcoin
> 
> Al final la mierda se irá por las nubes, incluso por encima de las 7 cifras ::



Gracias maestro, por ti, investigué y le metí un pastón que me dio tristeza cuando bajó, como ahora. Tendré que ponerme pilas el Lunes, para probar aquí en México y ver que ocurre, o como será la onda. Mientras creo que meteré otro pastón más para forrarme este año. Carajo!


----------



## davitin (15 Dic 2017)

SONM camino de los 25 centavos.


----------



## juli (15 Dic 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> de momento nada de ICOs para mi.
> 
> Os recomiendo usar un porcentaje bajo para esos menesteres, tened el grueso en el top a poder ser...incluido BTC.
> 
> ...



Muy de acuerdo. ( Salvo en lo de ETH : Has visto algo por AT ? - a mí, me falta un gesto de Buterin, creo que si tuviese la plataforma lista para menear sus tokens, bien se encargaría de que fuese público...de hecho, es lo que espero, ese gesto - )

Al general, una cosa ; Si las manos fuertes capitalizan el top, la adopción masiva "de a pie" , que también es esperable en enorme volumen en 2018, no crees que se orientará a opciones de segunda fila ? Tanto en el top 50 como e tokens de ETH, creo que habrá aún buenos casos de revalorizaciones.

Yo lo que no veo son "grandes hallazgos" , ICOs ni gaitas así, pues los buenos, hace tiempo que ya entran racionados o con mínimos inabordables para mucha gente...pero de Tokens o blockchains menores con proyectos firmes y definidos en los que se tenga posición tomada hace tiempo, se puede esperar mucha entrada de particulares, en mi opinión...no te parece ?


----------



## Divad (15 Dic 2017)

carlosjulian dijo:


> Gracias maestro, por ti, investigué y le metí un pastón que me dio tristeza cuando bajó, como ahora. Tendré que ponerme pilas el Lunes, para probar aquí en México y ver que ocurre, o como será la onda. Mientras creo que meteré otro pastón más para forrarme este año. Carajo!



Podrías informarnos el mismo día compañero! :Aplauso:


----------



## Divad (15 Dic 2017)

Efecto llamada
El negocio de las criptomonedas aterriza en el Camp Nou


----------



## silverwindow (15 Dic 2017)

DENT no suelto ni una.Ni una.
DENT tiene producto para IOS, el 90% de las cryptos son humo y promesas y suben mucho mas


----------



## Parlakistan (15 Dic 2017)

Buenos días, aprovechando rebajas para acumular y holdear ¿que prefieren ahora mismo, Dash o Ethereum? Saludos


----------



## Oso Amoroso (15 Dic 2017)

Yo he metido algo a Cardano esta mañana con la correccion( ya me jode la subida porque pensaba invertir desde hace dias pero no se puede tener todo, puta de bastos :´( ) y acumulando poco a poco Hive con compra y algo de tradeo, esta poco a poco subiendo. Lo de Dent pues a la espera de acontecimientos.


----------



## djun (15 Dic 2017)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Pues con las horas que llevamos..ETH bajando..y el QASH estable...por ahora no me ha salido nada mal la jugada...aunque el resto de mis ETH estan intocables, eso si. Vamos a ver si logro un x2 en QASH pronto...eso si...puede ser en 1 o 2 meses, se supone que vienen buenas noticias para el Q1 2018.



Sobre QASH, ¿alguien sabe si existe una wallet para guardar esta cripto?
He mirado en la página de QASH y no veo nada, o quizás estoy muy espeso. 
Saludos.


----------



## tigrecito (15 Dic 2017)

Alguien está transfiriendo eth a HitBtc y le va bien? Hice un depósito ayer desde Bitstamp y aún no me han llegado, sé que la red está congestionada pero y ame estoy mosqueando, y quiero comprar más SNM..


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (15 Dic 2017)

tigrecito dijo:


> Alguien está transfiriendo eth a HitBtc y le va bien? Hice un depósito ayer desde Bitstamp y aún no me han llegado, sé que la red está congestionada pero y ame estoy mosqueando, y quiero comprar más SNM..



El dia del hype de Dent en el hilo transferi 2,9 ETH( del monedero ) a HITBTC, me llegaron en varias horas.

Funciona bien, eso si, luego las fee , si no ganas bastante basta no compensa, 0,1 para Dent al vender::

300 dolares de beneficios se me fueron al traste.


----------



## silverwindow (15 Dic 2017)

Dent haciendo todamon, hoy pilla la primera pagina del coinmarkecap



Puede ser la puta fiesta del siglo.

No me quiero hacer pesao, pero si saca algo *que funcione* puede ser brutalmente bestia.

Dejaria de ser humo (como el 90% de cosas que estan el top10) y seria algo real y practico.
Me pongo cachondo.

Tambien se puede desplomar al inferno.


----------



## Cayo Marcio (15 Dic 2017)

Joder que alegría lo de Dent, de momento he doblado lo que invertí y no pienso soltar hasta el lunes mínimo, luego quizás venda la mitad con ganancias y conserve otra mitad, como dicen aquí los gurús del foro.


----------



## silverwindow (15 Dic 2017)

Ojo con dent pq puede ser la sorpesa del 2018.
No descarto el top10


----------



## joTTa (15 Dic 2017)

que pensáis de Mana y de la subasta de esta noche


----------



## Cayo Marcio (15 Dic 2017)

Según Coincalendar el día 17 listan Bitcoin Gold en Coinone, ¿ese es el exchange que suele pumpear todo lo que sale allí no? ¿Como lo veís?

Pd. Bitcoin modo Blackhole.


----------



## Divad (15 Dic 2017)

> podrá acabar provocando que*los propios servicios tengan que negociar con las operadoras*para que sus usuarios puedan acceder correctamente a ellos, lo que hará que los que no tengan los suficientes recursos queden desterrados del Internet de alta velocidad y vean lastrada su adopción y su futuro.



Golpe total a la Neutralidad de la Red en EEUU: qué cambia con la nueva ley y cómo nos afecta a nosotros desde fuera

Leeros el artículo, visualizar lo que están haciendo e introducir las criptomonedas... Cada uno pagando por las diferentes cryptos que quiera usar.

DENT será la puerta a criptolandia y una vez tengas datos tendrás que adquirir los paquetes que quieras. Algunos serán gratuitos y otros hasta te pagarán por hacer publicidad... 

Miedo debe de dar dent de hasta donde puede llegar a subir.

Aprovecharé para especular con lo que entré a 4 y me saldré a 13. Me guardo 1M de chapas para el día de mañana ::

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## arras2 (15 Dic 2017)

¿Para holedar, algo así estaría bien o diversificaríais aun más?

50% ETH
15% LTC
15% IOTA
10% DASH 
10% especulación (llevo un poco de QASH)

El por qué del 50% de ETH es por que a precios actuales corresponde al importe que metí de mi bolsillo en un principio hace unas semanas. El dinero inicial, me gustaría retirarlo, pero como no lo necesito, no es mala idea dejarlo en ETH una temporada ¿no? Busco la mayor "estabilidad". 

Esta semana me ha ido fatal (me salí ayer de IOTA al ver que era humo lo de París) y no he pillado ninguna subida por qué estaba todo en IOTA o dólares, y como veo que no sirvo psicológicamente, prefiero diversificar y no mirar mucho.

Siento la pregunta que resultará recurrente.


----------



## carlosjulian (15 Dic 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Golpe total a la Neutralidad de la Red en EEUU: qué cambia con la nueva ley y cómo nos afecta a nosotros desde fuera
> 
> Leeros el artículo, visualizar lo que están haciendo e introducir las criptomonedas... Cada uno pagando por las diferentes cryptos que quiera usar.
> 
> ...



Tengo miles de Chapas ya, y no habrá pérdida. Lo usaré de datos en dado caso,internet ilimitado por buen tiempo :baba:


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (15 Dic 2017)

Con la noticia que habeis puesto acerca de la neutralidad , creo que Dent empieza a tener algún tipo de sentido en el terreno estrictamente de uso, Carlosjulian, tu que vives por allá, como lo ves?


----------



## PREDATOR (15 Dic 2017)

Bueno acabo de llegar del banco,
le he preguntado al director de la sucursal (Deutschebank) aqui en Alemania si aconseja invertir en Bitcoin,
Me ha dicho, überhaupt nicht.
De ningún modo.


----------



## josema82 (15 Dic 2017)

PREDATOR dijo:


> Bueno acabo de llegar del banco,
> le he preguntado al director de la sucursal (Deutschebank) aqui en Alemania si aconseja invertir en Bitcoin,
> Me ha dicho, überhaupt nicht.
> De ningún modo.



¿De ningún modo en plan dinosaurio que ve el meteorito acercandose, o como el que propone otra criptomoneda? :XX::XX:


----------



## RuiKi84 (15 Dic 2017)

No se que pasa en Hitbtc, que no me deja comprar ETH para pillar DENT, a alguien mas le pasa eso ?


----------



## carlosjulian (15 Dic 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Con la noticia que habeis puesto acerca de la neutralidad , creo que Dent empieza a tener algún tipo de sentido en el terreno estrictamente de uso, Carlosjulian, tu que vives por allá, como lo ves?



Sigo leyendo sobre DENT, por ejemplo ellos combatirán las tarifas altas por el uso de GB e incluso cuando no consumes los datos, es ahí donde se vuelve interesante porque puedes vender lo que te queda a otro usuario, tienen pensado usar una tarifa de 5 USD por GB, 

Cito:

El precio del mercado de accesorios del GB se reducirá significativamente, ya que los usuarios pueden definir esos precios por sí mismos y los operadores deben seguirlos. Entonces el consumidor gana, y esto aumenta la demanda de Fichas DENT.

Probaré la APP en iOS el lunes. Vamos a ver si cumple la demanda.


----------



## davitin (15 Dic 2017)

Cayo Marcio dijo:


> Según Coincalendar el día 17 listan Bitcoin Gold en Coinone, ¿ese es el exchange que suele pumpear todo lo que sale allí no? ¿Como lo veís?
> 
> Pd. Bitcoin modo Blackhole.



Joder cabron, no conocia esa web, "coincalendar", es un listado de eventos de criptos de todo tipo, menuda joya...a ver si hacemos entre todos un recopilatorio de recursos por que la informacion es ingente y dispersa.


----------



## djun (15 Dic 2017)

PREDATOR dijo:


> Bueno acabo de llegar del banco,
> le he preguntado al director de la sucursal (Deutschebank) aqui en Alemania si aconseja invertir en Bitcoin,
> Me ha dicho, überhaupt nicht.
> De ningún modo.



Eso es señal de que hay que meterse casi casi de cabeza en las criptos. 

Pero lo principal debe ir a las criptos del top 10.


----------



## PREDATOR (15 Dic 2017)

​


josema82 dijo:


> ¿De ningún modo en plan dinosaurio que ve el meteorito acercandose, o como el que propone otra criptomoneda? :XX::XX:



La 1 opción.
Se le ha cambiado la cara con la pregunta,y muy seriamente me ha contestado.
Un asistente que estaba en caja ha soltado una carcajada con la pregunta.
Luego me he ido y no hemos seguido hablando.


----------



## -bubble- (15 Dic 2017)

Yo he ido hoy al banco. Le he preguntado por las criptomonedas y demás para realizar una transferencia y me ha dicho: ¿Eso que es?¿No prefieres un fondo de inversión?


----------



## PREDATOR (15 Dic 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Joder cabron, no conocia esa web, "coincalendar", es un listado de eventos de criptos de todo tipo, menuda joya...a ver si hacemos entre todos un recopilatorio de recursos por que la informacion es ingente y dispersa.



La pagina es esta davitin:

Cryptocurrency Events | Monitoring of cryptocurrency events. Calendar for all upcoming crypto events. The Latest Informations From Crypto World.

tambien sigo a estos dos señores, algunas atinan.

Trader DLavrov


Trader EXCAVO

---------- Post added 15-dic-2017 at 14:34 ----------




-bubble- dijo:


> Yo he ido hoy al banco. Le he preguntado por las criptomonedas y demás para realizar una transferencia y me ha dicho: ¿Eso que es?¿No prefieres un fondo de inversión?



me recuerda a la época de los k12, sobre 2011,cambiando los billetitos por monedas de 12.


----------



## Divad (15 Dic 2017)

PREDATOR dijo:


> Bueno acabo de llegar del banco,
> le he preguntado al director de la sucursal (Deutschebank) aqui en Alemania si aconseja invertir en Bitcoin,
> Me ha dicho, überhaupt nicht.
> De ningún modo.



Podías haberle preguntado por ETH y le enseñas lo siguiente

Enterprise Ethereum Alliance

Después le preguntas:

Qué hacen tus amigos dentro?

Acaso vais a crear la gran crisis bancaria que acabe enterrando el sistema fiduciario?


Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## davitin (15 Dic 2017)

Pues atencion con lo que ha dicho el forero sobre que bitcoin gold entra en coinone el dia 17...es el exchange coreano donde subieron iota.


----------



## paketazo (15 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> Muy de acuerdo. ( Salvo en lo de ETH : Has visto algo por AT ? - a mí, me falta un gesto de Buterin, creo que si tuviese la plataforma lista para menear sus tokens, bien se encargaría de que fuese público...de hecho, es lo que espero, ese gesto - )
> 
> Al general, una cosa ; Si las manos fuertes capitalizan el top, la adopción masiva "de a pie" , que también es esperable en enorme volumen en 2018, no crees que se orientará a opciones de segunda fila ? Tanto en el top 50 como e tokens de ETH, creo que habrá aún buenos casos de revalorizaciones.
> 
> Yo lo que no veo son "grandes hallazgos" , ICOs ni gaitas así, pues los buenos, hace tiempo que ya entran racionados o con mínimos inabordables para mucha gente...pero de Tokens o blockchains menores con proyectos firmes y definidos en los que se tenga posición tomada hace tiempo, se puede esperar mucha entrada de particulares, en mi opinión...no te parece ?



Creo que ETH se ha quedado aletargada respecto a la paridad paretiana con BTC, ha cedido terreno respecto al resto que viene por detrás, y está pagando en parte algunos errores del pasado, al tiempo que intuyo que hay una acumulación bastante elevada de la coin.

Es una coin con una liquidez impresionante, aceptación a nivel global, al tiempo que permite que su network crezca de modo exponencial al amparo y uso de sus tokens.


Hay manos muy fuertes tras esta, incluso me atrevería a decir que más que BTC. Su distribución es inmensa respecto a las que vienen por detrás, y sus cabezas visibles empiezan a moverse por las redes como auténticos profetas.


A nivel técnico la veo moviéndose en la horquilla 550$-750$ para asentar el siguiente movimiento.

Hoy por hoy, de las del top, es la que tiene un road map más interesante y con capacidad de ser cumplido...otra cosa es que lo logre.

Como bien dices si cuadra el círculo y sus tokens terminan por ganar el valor añadido que se les espera, al tiempo que se puedan mover mediate su plataforma, tendremso un ecosistema fiat/ETH muy bien configurado.

Como bien añades, una vez que las manos fuertes han posicionado sus cartas en el top 10 y posiblemente en unas cuantas del top 50 que iremos descubriendo, se dedicarán a distrubuirlas al "gentío" a precios con fuertes multiplicadores, y ellos mismos se encargarán de la promoción de la misma.

Las masas en cuanto vean que las marcas "conocidas" usan unos tokens determinados, y que algunos políticos les dan su beneplácito, al tiempo que las figuras de actualidad confiesan que les atrae este nuevo universo, el resto de pardillos irán detrás como sucede siempre con todo.

Para ejemplo BTC a 1$ era basura inflada de precio para el 99% de lapoblación, y a 20.000$ será una nuevo sistema económico bien asentado para el 15% de lapoblación...iremos viendo que pasa, pero no pinta mal del todo si llevamos buenas cartas.



PREDATOR dijo:


> Bueno acabo de llegar del banco,
> le he preguntado al director de la sucursal (Deutschebank) aqui en Alemania si aconseja invertir en Bitcoin,
> Me ha dicho, überhaupt nicht.
> De ningún modo.



No me suena ese banco...¿no será uno que está quebrado sin que sus clientes lo sepan?...lo dicho, no sé que banco es ese, ten cuidado dónde metes tu dinero.

:


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (15 Dic 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Pues atencion con lo que ha dicho el forero sobre que bitcoin gold entra en coinone el dia 17...es el exchange coreano donde subieron iota.



Menuda paj* imaginarte un btc gold a 1000 dolares, si los coreanos se ponen en serio pareceria un chiste:XX:


----------



## san_miguel (15 Dic 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Joder cabron, no conocia esa web, "coincalendar", es un listado de eventos de criptos de todo tipo, menuda joya...a ver si hacemos entre todos un recopilatorio de recursos por que la informacion es ingente y dispersa.



Mirate está también. Coinmarketcal.

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Divad (15 Dic 2017)

La 3GM será económica y la iniciará Deutsche bank 

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## davitin (15 Dic 2017)

san_miguel dijo:


> Mirate está también. Coinmarketcal.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk



Madre mia, estas paginas son "mel de romer"... Son esenciales.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (15 Dic 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Madre mia, estas paginas son "mel de romer"... Son esenciales.



I tant..

Fijate que Sonm lanza el wallet el mismo dia que tiene que anunciar el "Miracle".


----------



## silverwindow (15 Dic 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Podías haberle preguntado por ETH y le enseñas lo siguiente
> 
> Enterprise Ethereum Alliance
> 
> ...




Eres bueno tio,eres bueno.


----------



## danjian (15 Dic 2017)

Cuanto esperais que suba DENT? No puede ser mucho porque tiene un supply enorme, casi 3 veces el de ripple.


----------



## haruki murakami (15 Dic 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Perfecto, entiendo que ha sido un Hold tranquilo y productivo.
> 
> Un detalle; si algún día decides vender, antes de irte al exchange, considera la implicación de hacerlo sin avisarles, pues ahí podrían considerar la obligación del 720... y por lo que he leído, están abusando de este requisito para destruir al paisano que pillan; parece que Europa les terminará pegando en la boca, pero de entrada el susto te lo meten a tí.
> 
> ...



---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Yo estoy en esto de las criptos por hacer algo de dinero fiat...entiendo que esto puede progresar y ser la salvacion al modelo economico actual que esta al borde del colapso, pero mientras eso pasa...creeria que pagarle al fisco 20% de lo que te pueda dar la venta de tus criptos en fiat no es gran cosa por el contrario sigue siendo ganancia. 

Ahora mismo no tienes que declarar cuantos bitcoins o criptos tienes, pero en el caso de que quieras vendarlas y decir tu, si pudieras venderlas en $1millon de Euros darle 200 mil al fisco, no es nada con la ganancia que ya te ha dado...consideralo como si te hubieras ganado la loteria, es una gran ganancia si empezaste invirtiendo $1000 o $10000, da igual.
Preocuparse por 200mil que le tuviste que pagar al fisco no es nada.

En Colombia, Bitcoin y ninguna otra cripto es legal, pero si llegara a venderlas y pasar el fiat por medio del exchange a mi cuenta bancaria...tendria que declarar y pagar aqui al fisco el 20% de ese dinero y reportarlo como ganancia ocasional, despues de eso, los impuestos no terminarian claro esta, al final del año me cobrarian impuesto a la renta... da igual... si con lo que has ganado te lo pudieses pasar a fiat y despues de pagar todoss los impuestos te alcanza para comprarte una casa, un carro y una finca...pues que bien! ya has ganado mucho.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (15 Dic 2017)

san_miguel dijo:


> Mirate está también. Coinmarketcal.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk



Jóder, menuda página. Si pudiera te daba 10 thanks.


----------



## haruki murakami (15 Dic 2017)

Otra alianza se esta formando, ojito pues.

Aion, ICON, Wanchain form Blockchain Interoperability Alliance

Blockchain projects to partner with Aion for blockchain interoperability

Bancor, SONM y AION es probable que vayan a ser regadas gracias a SingularityNET...esa Sophy tengo la sensacion de que nos va a dar muchas alegrias.


----------



## josema82 (15 Dic 2017)

¿Como veis BTG con la salida el domingo en Exchange Koreano?, le voy a meter un par de chapas a ver si suena...


----------



## Divad (15 Dic 2017)

danjian dijo:


> Cuanto esperais que suba DENT? No puede ser mucho porque tiene un supply enorme, casi 3 veces el de ripple.



El margen de bajada es ridículo en comparación con la rentabilidad que se puede obtener.

La app está en store y el lunes veremos que tal funciona.

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Claudius (15 Dic 2017)

Red networking para negocios de American Express..

Dash Core Hires New Business Development Director - Dash Force News


----------



## PREDATOR (15 Dic 2017)

Dejo una pagina con diferentes portfolio y su evolución.

cryptocompare.com/portfolio-public/#/overview


----------



## paketazo (15 Dic 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Red networking para negocios de American Express..
> 
> Dash Core Hires New Business Development Director - Dash Force News



¿Cuantos Dash donarías por saber lo que se está tratando en las reuniones internas entre los CEOs?

Lo dije y lo repito...aquí hay un cohete cargando combustible, no sé cuando despegará definitivamente, pero lleva cargando combustible mucho tiempo.

Un saludo


----------



## Parlakistan (15 Dic 2017)

PREDATOR dijo:


> Bueno acabo de llegar del banco,
> le he preguntado al director de la sucursal (Deutschebank) aqui en Alemania si aconseja invertir en Bitcoin,
> Me ha dicho, überhaupt nicht.
> De ningún modo.



Hazte del Spärkasse, al menos las empleadas que vi estaban buenas.

---------- Post added 15-dic-2017 at 19:13 ----------

Por cierto, no sé qué os parece Populous, PPT, un tokem de Ethereum para hacer facturas, cada vez está más fuerte en el marketcap, lleva una subida muy buena, pero puede que aún esté barato, ha subido de 2 dólares a 44 en dos meses, su suministro es de 41 millones.


----------



## carlosjulian (15 Dic 2017)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Hazte del Spärkasse, al menos las empleadas que vi estaban buenas.
> 
> ---------- Post added 15-dic-2017 at 19:13 ----------
> 
> Por cierto, no sé qué os parece Populous, PPT, un tokem de Ethereum para hacer facturas, cada vez está más fuerte en el marketcap, lleva una subida muy buena, pero puede que aún esté barato, ha subido de 2 dólares a 44 en dos meses, su suministro es de 41 millones.



Tengo varias chapas en los Tokens de ETH, esa es una de mis preferidas. Aprovechar que aún es económica y que ETH a penas hará pruebas de Casper, una vez superen Casper, probarán Sharding (dentro de la cadena), y finalmente Plasma con uRaiden (aquí dará el pelotazo final).


----------



## Divad (15 Dic 2017)

carlosjulian dijo:


> Tengo varias chapas en los Tokens de ETH, esa es una de mis preferidas. Aprovechar que aún es económica y que ETH a penas hará pruebas de Casper, una vez superen Casper, probarán Sharding (dentro de la cadena), y finalmente Plasma con uRaiden (aquí dará el pelotazo final).



PPT emula a contaplus? Qué beneficios te llevas al poner pasta por adelantado para pagar las facturas? 



Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## McMax (15 Dic 2017)

Recuperada inversión en Dent y pillando cacho con las subidas/ bajadas


----------



## Divad (15 Dic 2017)

McMax dijo:


> Recuperada inversión en Dent y pillando cacho con las subidas/ bajadas



Felicidades! De aquí van a salir corredores profesionales 

Se añade kucoin para el 18 en dent.

Dent (DENT) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap



Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juli (15 Dic 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Hoy por hoy, de las del top, es la que tiene un road map más interesante y con capacidad de ser cumplido...otra cosa es que lo logre.



Vaya!...en qué sentido ? Precisamente es ahí donde yo la veo coja. Si Vitaleik pudiese afrimar que Bizancio garantiza que su plataforma respalda que corran sobre ella sus tokens sin ningún problema...sería tan sencillo como anunciarlo publicamente...y no lo ha hecho.

Por otro lado, leo por aquí alusiones a Casper o Metrópolis y para rematar éso queda el copón aún. Creo.


----------



## carlosjulian (15 Dic 2017)

Divad dijo:


> PPT emula a contaplus? Qué beneficios te llevas al poner pasta por adelantado para pagar las facturas?
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk



Van bien en lo que hacen igual, por ejemplo el apoyo a las Pymes para no enrollarte tanto en hacienda por generar facturas electrónicas en clientes para distintos negocios. Por ejemplo en México, emitir factura es costosa, precios muy elevados. Lo que Populous hace, habría un gran empujón para quiénes tienen un pequeño negocio. El negocio familiar de mi madre, le caería bien, emitir facturas a través de la red de Bloques, y pago mediante esas fichas. 

Pero, al igual que todos los tokens están a espera de la escalabilidad de ETH


----------



## Drewcastle (15 Dic 2017)

Cuales son las mejores altcoins respecto al anonimato o la poca rastreabilidad? Segun he leido en bitcointalk es zcoin y monero, aunque escrito a principios de año, y con lo rapido que va esto quizas ha salido algo mejor.


Que tal veis spectrecoin(xspec) moneda basada en la red Tor, ¿tiene potencial? Ahora esta bastante barata y tiene poco suply


----------



## juli (15 Dic 2017)

Exageradísimo lo de humaniq. Ha merecido la pena esperar. Meses sin mover una pestaña.

A ese tipo de entradas me refería que veremos practicamente al día...si Vitalik se moja.


----------



## DEREC (15 Dic 2017)

Divad dijo:


> El margen de bajada es ridículo en comparación con la rentabilidad que se puede obtener.
> 
> La app está en store y el lunes veremos que tal funciona.
> 
> Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk



Es justamente del 100 % , como en todas las cryptos.


----------



## VIVANLASCAENAS (15 Dic 2017)

Drewcastle dijo:


> Cuales son las mejores altcoins respecto al anonimato o la poca rastreabilidad? Segun he leido en bitcointalk es zcoin y monero, aunque escrito a principios de año, y con lo rapido que va esto quizas ha salido algo mejor.
> 
> 
> Que tal veis spectrecoin(xspec) moneda basada en la red Tor, ¿tiene potencial? Ahora esta bastante barata y tiene poco suply



Zcash, que además está despertando.


----------



## Drewcastle (15 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> Exageradísimo lo de humaniq. Ha merecido la pena esperar. Meses sin mover una pestaña.
> 
> A ese tipo de entradas me refería que veremos practicamente al día...si Vitalik se moja.



Joder que barbaridad, mas de un 250% de subida ::

Cual es el motivo que haya subido tanto?


----------



## Divad (15 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> Exageradísimo lo de humaniq. Ha merecido la pena esperar. Meses sin mover una pestaña.
> 
> A ese tipo de entradas me refería que veremos practicamente al día...si Vitalik se moja.



Vaya cohete le han metido! 312,16% 

Desde que vi el proyecto entré y las dejé aparcadas.

Estoy por pillar mil chapas a precio de risa de varias cryptos y cuando se pongan vertical... Se monta una buena fiesta


DEREC dijo:


> Es justamente del 100 % , como en todas las cryptos.



El 100% se queda corto en criptolandia.

Las mierdas a céntimos van a causar muchas alegrías y muchos podrán pasarse por el hilo bitcoñero a sacarse la polla ::

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juli (15 Dic 2017)

MyBit...otra que tal baila...

Anunciando alianzas DE FACTO con protegidos de la castuza de Dubai ( lo dejaron hace un par de meses ya ). EL dispositivo inteligente, un banco con pantalla plana para publi,etc etc ...

MyBit Partner with Arabco Smart Technology.

Nada desdeñable leerse el artículo para pillar la idea de Mybit ( y quedan drones, placas solares, etc etc ...).

Al loro, que todo apunta a que esta gente sí que tiene contactos "5 estrelas" a nivel global ( todo queda en casa, Borjamari  )

Lleva un salto de 170 puestos en media hora.

Blockchain que hace cosas.


----------



## Albertezz (15 Dic 2017)

Drewcastle dijo:


> Cuales son las mejores altcoins respecto al anonimato o la poca rastreabilidad? Segun he leido en bitcointalk es zcoin y monero, aunque escrito a principios de año, y con lo rapido que va esto quizas ha salido algo mejor.
> 
> 
> Que tal veis spectrecoin(xspec) moneda basada en la red Tor, ¿tiene potencial? Ahora esta bastante barata y tiene poco suply



la que más futuro tiene detrás de monero es zencash


----------



## juli (15 Dic 2017)

Albertezz dijo:


> la que más futuro tiene detrás de monero es zencash



Y éso , por qué ?


----------



## Albertezz (15 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> Y éso , por qué ?



team cojonudo, comunidad mejor, masternodes y un enfoque que mejora a zcash que es de donde ha surgido el fork, creo que va acabar superando primero a zcoin y luego zcash con el tiempo.


----------



## juli (15 Dic 2017)

Drewcastle dijo:


> Joder que barbaridad, mas de un 250% de subida ::
> 
> Cual es el motivo que haya subido tanto?



No tengo link, pero...Solidaridá por las navidades, supongo...que'stá la vida mú achuchá. :fiufiu:

---------- Post added 15-dic-2017 at 23:58 ----------




Albertezz dijo:


> team cojonudo, comunidad mejor, masternodes y un enfoque que mejora a zcash que es de donde ha surgido el fork, creo que va acabar superando primero a zcoin y luego zcash con el tiempo.



*Yo apuesto por PIVX como moneda anónima orientada al uso masivo.*







*EL 1 de Febrero, puertas fiat y posibilidad de mandar tus bitcoins ( y en debate varias top coins ) anónimamente a destino a coste de fee de PIVX , o sea, casi cero...y con los 2 clicks del Zpiv . Y el destino, ni en la blockchain de BTC, ni en la de PIVX. *


----------



## Albertezz (16 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> No tengo link, pero...Solidaridá por las navidades, supongo...que'stá la vida mú achuchá. :fiufiu:
> 
> ---------- Post added 15-dic-2017 at 23:58 ----------
> 
> ...



no digo que sea mala ni mucho menos, pero yo a nivel inversión veo mucho mejor zencash por el simple hecho del espacio que tiene para crecer aún, pivx ya es "top", que podrá llegar a más claro que si o igual bajar, pero tiene menos margen de subida. 

Aparte de eso hay otra cosa que me escama mucho y no me gusta de pivx:

el volumen negociado desde abril de este año que "despertó", si te fijas la vez que más volumen ha tenido ha sido apenas 2 millones de dolares y aun así tiene 300 M de cap, a mi eso no me da buena espina la verdad, se me hace muy débil la moneda, por seguir comparando con zencash, que tiene mas de 3 veces menos de capitalización, tiene el mismo volumen diario y hay dias q lo supera.


----------



## juli (16 Dic 2017)

*@albertezz
*
Las whales no sueltan, son fundamentalistas de la pastuki democrática hasta las trancas ( para lo bueno y lo malo , que bien me jode a veces. La mitad son early adopters de BTC, Dash y PIVX, así que la pasta , se la suda...quieren una blockchain radical y la van a tener ) , y van a llevar esa moneda en volandas a su uso real sin pumps, "pactos extorsivos con exchanges" ,inflaciones, etc etc . EL cap, ya sabes, lo movido, traspasado a a media, como en tantos otros casos. 

Tienen un float gigante respecto al resto de coins anónimas, excepto Verge, que es ya brutal...con lo que se podra tirar de anonimato con una moneda "asequible" ( Sé que el precio es porcentual y relativo, pero el "descargo psicológico, está ahí )

El team ( devs y , muy importante y acojonante : pedazo de SOPORTE ) y la comunidad,implicadísima, no comparo, pero difíciles de repetir ( por cierto, invito al forero mexicano que anda estos días por aquí a que entre en discord y vea la pandilla de Pivians que hay en Cancún, que son unos cracks de llamar la atención, se están quedado con todos los yankis , de calle ) . Quieres validación sha256sum ? Te echan un cable en privado instantáneo. para bajarte dowloads limpitos de polvo y paja Buscar un .config y retocarlo sin saber guardar un puto Word ? : Te acompañan al dedillo hasta que lo tienes. De verdad que por ahí es increíble el asunto ( Yo no sé cómo funcionan otros, pero si es así, la integración en esta tecnología es pan comido. ).

Mi preocupación es que extirpen de por vida la dinámica de prueba/error que se traen de sus tiempos de código y garaje y funcionen de una puta vez como una top del ranking, que lo es...y , para el recién llegado, su acojonante disposición crea más mieditis y mal rollo que relajo...y éso no es de recibo.

Muy curioso de ojear el discord, de verdad, ni siquiera te invito a pillarte media coin en plan vendebiblias. Pero sabiéndote exigente por tus posts, sin duda , a que le eches un vistazo. Si no la cagan de aquí a Febrero, PIVX va a ser un clásico blockchain...va una birra. 




*
@Divad * Estírate con esos réditos de Dent por si quieres redondear tu arsenal en Edgeless, que garantizan EN ABIERTO que tenen licenia YA ESTE AÑO. ( La paltaforma la tienen montada y chequeda hasta el hastío hace meses, pero no podían currar )


----------



## Patanegra (16 Dic 2017)

me podeis decir de un monedero fiable para guardar DENT, QASH, XRP y XRB?


----------



## juli (16 Dic 2017)

Cojonudisisisíssssima : Phore , 0,92 cents...y dejo dentro un Masternode por el jeto en una semana ... piés para qué os quiero & que se mueran los feos. :

Recuerdo : Fusilazo de PIVX con el ZPIV operativo con rewards "capitalistas" y anunciando market/Open Bazaar para el primer trimestre. ( Ni idea de si el team de estos "cucos" estará a la altura del ZPiv que se han apropiado por la patilla ). Éso sí : Han quemado más de 40 minolles de chapas y tienen un float de 11 millones que entrando en 1$ puede ser una puta bala.

Espabiláos a los que la "Privacy coin fever" les puede salr de coña.

---------- Post added 16-dic-2017 at 01:26 ----------

Suelto las chapas que me quedé del metesaca en Litecoin plus , aún por encima de 2 pavos...y me monto en otro truñaco , BTCScript.

AL parecer, hay un dev que se dedica a resucitar coins hundidas al calorcillo de la crypto fashion y ésta era una. Parece un sistema de validación de votos en blockchain.

---------- Post added 16-dic-2017 at 01:42 ----------

Phore rompe 1$...caǵate lorito.

Creo que anda por los 20 Phore de reward diaria en Mnode.

A ver si aguanta.


----------



## jorgitonew (16 Dic 2017)

privada barata y en desarrollo tienes zoin... ya la hemos comentado aquí... fork de zcoin pero a diferencia de zcoin, gestionada por la comunidad


----------



## juli (16 Dic 2017)

jorgitonew dijo:


> privada barata y en desarrollo tienes zoin... ya la hemos comentado aquí... fork de zcoin pero a diferencia de zcoin, gestionada por la comunidad



Es que Phore no está en desarrollo...la blockchain para anonimizar pagos la tienen hecha ( con todo el morro, éso sí ). Sólo tienen que desarrolar el market place, que será un anexo sin tocar el zerocoin y listo. No pinta difícil.

Zoin anunció su wallet para un día concreto y a falta de una semana , dijeron que no podían...y se tiraron un mes para sacar la wallet ( y éso no es un bug sorpresivo, que puedes ventilar en unos días, es que estabas liando al personal ) . A los días, petada, a actualizar y esperar una "definitiva". Estuve en su slack y andaban diciendo a cualquier usuario que entrase :: que si el impulsor del proyecto no les pagaba y la de dios, en fin...Ni con un palo.

Para problemas de desarrollo que puedan surgir, me quedo con PIVX, que chuta todo...y si sale un bug, se ponen 24h/7d hasta que lo ventilan. Aparte, como proyecto, comunidad y comunicación ( aguantan la hostia de tralla en los debates y éso me parece realmente acojonante , muy enriquecedor ) , es el que más me ha gustado y desde luego, por ahora, en el que quiero estar.


----------



## Divad (16 Dic 2017)

Gracias Juli! 

He reforzado edg y he comprado pivx 

Sabes el origen del nombre de PIVX? 

Podría ser PIVX = 3.14510 = 3.11 ienso:



Spoiler



bonitos números 




---------- Post added 16-dic-2017 at 03:36 ----------

Vaya lametones se meten aquí...
Why Cobinhood? : cobinhood

Cuidado! Puede ser contagioso ::


----------



## juli (16 Dic 2017)

*Private
Instant 
Verified
TX/transactions*

A mí esta moneda me encanta...pero es muy personal. SI andas a la caza del pump y tal...pues puede decepcionar , sobre todo tomando lapsos cortos como referencia ( aunque si recuerdas un link tuyo sobre % ganados por las coins del ranking, PIVX era la primera de 109 ). En mi caso, es hold puro y duro...y es una moneda que quiero USAR. Pero entendiendo también que en muchos sentidos se sale de la norma y que mi apego ( ojo, yo le quiero sacar pasta, que conste ) es muy subjetivo.


Y digo ésto porque a lo que sí invito a la gente es, como ya dije en otro momento, a pillarse 10 PIVX y salsear la wallet, super rápida y de transacciones baratísimas, el mintado a Zpiv , que más intuitivo no puede ser , el soporte directo de discord , el ambiente de expansión global que hay en la comunidad... Y ´ESO, me parece una espléndida compra , un regalo...y un ejercicio blockchain 100% y muy poco frecuente por el hecho de tomar posiciones en una moneda.

A partir de ahí, cada cual podrá valorar otras cosas. Y teniendo claro que PIVX es de largo plazo sin duda. Recuerdo que en primavera varios foreros descalificaban a Litecoin por lo mismo ( que no se meve...que no hace nada... y a mí me encantaba, porque se tiraba un mes parada y luego iba arrancando a ritmo, con lo que tenías munición para entrar en otros proyectos ...y si una subida te pillaba fuera, te daba tiempo a volver ). Y ya ves dónde está hoy Litecoin.

Bueno...ya me contarás.


----------



## davitin (16 Dic 2017)

Que vista habeis tenido con dent, ha subido bastante.


----------



## Divad (16 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> *Private
> Instant
> Verified
> Transaction*
> ...



PIVT? 

Mira que cada crypto tiene su película detrás y a los listos les gusta jugar con las letras y números 

Acabar el año sobre los $50 estaría bien 8:



davitin dijo:


> Que vista habeis tenido con dent, ha subido bastante.



La comenté desde que salió para entrar en la ICO, la putada era la jodida espera...


----------



## carlosjulian (16 Dic 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Que vista habeis tenido con dent, ha subido bastante.



Después de Lunes, creo que subirá un poco más. Me conformo que llegue al 0.000009 para vender :baba:

---------- Post added 15-dic-2017 at 21:51 ----------




juli dijo:


> *Private
> Instant
> Verified
> TX/transactions*
> ...



He visto lo de Cancún y me dejó nockeado, han conquistado el territorio y poniendo reglas en varias market's para comprar con dicha crypto, y de pensar que Cancún está a 2 hrs de donde vivo. Carajo!! 

El devcon3 de Ethereum se llevó a cabo en Cancún, y he visto las fotos de varios Pavianos allí mismo. Algo cocinando por detrás quizá. Me gusta todo esto.

Me haré de unas chapas ya,


----------



## Divad (16 Dic 2017)

COBINHOOD Fecha de lanzamiento de Exchange: 18 de diciembre de 2017 
Dev update #4

Dent no era la más votada






La han metido con un torneo regalando chapas para los mejores traders
DENT listing 18. December 2017: 10 Million DENT Tokens Will Be Given As A Prize To The Top DENT Traders On KuCoin

Los coreanos son unos enfermos o serán los bots de los listos? :: hitbtc está petado


----------



## carlosjulian (16 Dic 2017)

Divad dijo:


> COBINHOOD Fecha de lanzamiento de Exchange: 18 de diciembre de 2017
> Dev update #4
> 
> Dent no era la más votada
> ...



DENT está con todo. Saldremos super con to'. :


----------



## Oso Amoroso (16 Dic 2017)

No se si estan entrando ballenas en Dent pero ya esta en 8, esta subiendo como si no costase.


----------



## davitin (16 Dic 2017)

Es una temeridad meterse ahora en dent?::


----------



## Divad (16 Dic 2017)

Cancelé la venta que tenía y la dejo correr hasta el más allá no vaya a ser que no haya retorno y me quede fuera de las pagas extras ::

Le meto más chicha


----------



## silverwindow (16 Dic 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Es una temeridad meterse ahora en dent?::



buenas 


What Operators is DENT connected to?
USA: AT&T, Verizon
India: Airtel
Brazil: Vivo, Claro
Mexico: America Movil ,Telefonica
Bangladesh: Robi, Grameen Phone, BanglaLink
Nigeria: MTN, Glo Mobile, Etisalat, Airtel
Sri Lanka: Hutch, Mobitell, Etisalat, Airtel
Oman: Ooredoo


Hay smartphones ahi o q ase ?


----------



## carlosjulian (16 Dic 2017)

Para DENT será muy bueno testear la Aplicación, el lunes 18, y ver que ocurre con los tokens, ver como jala en la plataforma. Algo me dice que incrementará el valor aún más, pero no sé. Por ahora ya estamos sobre ganancias. Y eso me agrada.


----------



## silverwindow (16 Dic 2017)

carlosjulian dijo:


> Para DENT será muy bueno testear la Aplicación, el lunes 18, y ver que ocurre con los tokens, ver como jala en la plataforma. Algo me dice que incrementará el valor aún más, pero no sé. Por ahora ya estamos sobre ganancias. Y eso me agrada.



QUe bien que puedas testearla! ya nos informaras
gracias

A ver si puedes hacerlo nada mas salga,supongo que necesitaras 2 smartphones paa pasarte los datos.


----------



## Oso Amoroso (16 Dic 2017)

Yo creo que me salgo de Dent a 10 si es posible, no se, no me gusta pecar de avaricioso y ya hay unas buenas ganancias  . Muchas gracias Divad por el soplo ......

Buscando nuevos chollos..........


----------



## silverwindow (16 Dic 2017)

Oso Amoroso dijo:


> Yo creo que me salgo de Dent a 10 si es posible, no se, no me gusta pecar de avaricioso y ya hay unas buenas ganancias  . Muchas gracias Divad por el soplo ......
> 
> Buscando nuevos chollos..........





Yo la tengo en minimos.

muerte o yate


----------



## Oso Amoroso (16 Dic 2017)

silverwindow dijo:


> Yo la tengo en minimos.
> 
> muerte o yate



Y con éste me conformo 







Vosotros buscais ésto:


----------



## Divad (16 Dic 2017)

Oso Amoroso dijo:


> Yo creo que me salgo de Dent a 10 si es posible, no se, no me gusta pecar de avaricioso y ya hay unas buenas ganancias  . Muchas gracias Divad por el soplo ......
> 
> Buscando nuevos chollos..........



La primera la tenía a 6, después la subí a 13 y ahora tengo dos abiertas; 

No creo que llegue, pero la dejo correr por todo lo que viene. 

Es el regalo de fin de año. Extremadamente barata para hacer a muchos asquerosamente ricos :XX:

Mírate dentacoin, le ocurrirá lo mismo que a dent 8:


----------



## Divad (16 Dic 2017)

Oso Amoroso dijo:


> Y con éste me conformo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me conformo con este





















:Baile::Baile::Baile:


----------



## silverwindow (16 Dic 2017)

de trollbox hitbtc


_DENT will have 400 million user base just in India alone using AIRTEL the largest mobile carrier there... and that's just 1 carrier... They have waaaaaaayyyyy more customers lined up between all the providers listed. It will be the future of cellphone plans_















yate o muerte

---------- Post added 16-dic-2017 at 07:31 ----------

joder esto se pone berraco


----------



## Oso Amoroso (16 Dic 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Mírate dentacoin, le ocurrirá lo mismo que a dent 8:



Hombre, despues de los de Dent te creo pero es que mirando por encima tiene un volumen de mierda, se mueve menos que mi cuerpo en una sala de baile y a mi el tema de los dientes no me atrae demasiado


----------



## McMax (16 Dic 2017)

Joder con dent, ni dormir puede uno


----------



## carlosjulian (16 Dic 2017)

$0,010304 USD (259.36%) 

Me aparece así y se me revienta el corazón. $$

DENT aparece dentro del Top 100 , posición 96


----------



## Oso Amoroso (16 Dic 2017)

Acaba uno de dejarse casi 80 ETH de una tacada en Dent, no hay nada como tener pasta :XX:

---------- Post added 16-dic-2017 at 08:02 ----------

Ya estamos en 0.000012 respecto a ETH y no hay mucho a la venta en niveles posteriores, sigue para arriba........


----------



## silverwindow (16 Dic 2017)

Yate o muerte.


----------



## Oso Amoroso (16 Dic 2017)

Esta empezando a ralentizarse la subida, hay un paron temporal en el volumen, me esta dando ganas de ponerme en corto ahora o ya si llega a 14, no se, no se......

PD: Lo sabia, es que lo sabia, me cago en la puta y la mierda de HITBTC no me aceptaba la orden, me cago en Dios.


----------



## McMax (16 Dic 2017)

Oso Amoroso dijo:


> Esta empezando a ralentizarse la subida, hay un paron temporal en el volumen, me esta dando ganas de ponerme en corto ahora o ya si llega a 14, no se, no se......
> 
> PD: Lo sabia, es que lo sabia, me cago en la puta y la mierda de HITBTC no me aceptaba la orden, me cago en Dios.



Que ha pasado?


----------



## Oso Amoroso (16 Dic 2017)

McMax dijo:


> Que ha pasado?



Pues que de 13 ha pegado bajonazos a 9 o 10, estaba viendo qeu en esos momentos la cosa se estaba parando demasiado....... igual es que no entiendo muy bien las ordenes de market de HitBtc pero no pueden ser muy diferentes a las de Bitfinex, queria ponerme en corto y no me ha dejado, no se......


----------



## carlosjulian (16 Dic 2017)

Oso Amoroso dijo:


> Pues que de 13 ha pegado bajonazos a 9 o 10, estaba viendo qeu en esos momentos la cosa se estaba parando demasiado....... igual es que no entiendo muy bien las ordenes de market de HitBtc pero no pueden ser muy diferentes a las de Bitfinex, queria ponerme en corto y no me ha dejado, no se......



Le daré más tiempo mañana para ver lo de coilrail y en cuanto salga como APP, así que por ahora me llevó una sonrisa que, posiblemente suba más.


----------



## san_miguel (16 Dic 2017)

Deberíais echarle un ojo a ADA es un proyectazo.

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (16 Dic 2017)

Yo compré Tron el otro día.Me gusta bastante. Además un tío del chat de Hitbtc me dijo que por la noche se le apareció Dios y le dijo que comprara.


----------



## easyridergs (16 Dic 2017)

ADA es un proyecto ganador, es un win win en toda tegla.


----------



## Drewcastle (16 Dic 2017)

easyridergs dijo:


> ADA es un proyecto ganador, es un win win en toda tegla.



Pues yo la cague, desde que empece en esta mierda la llevo recomendando, pensaba meterme desde que estaba a 0,10, ahora he perdido el tren ::


----------



## Drewcastle (16 Dic 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> . _Es la primera plataforma blockchain que evoluciona desde una filosofía científica y un enfoque impulsado por la investigación. El equipo de desarrollo consiste en un amplio colectivo global de expertos ingenieros e investigadores.
> 
> El Proyecto
> Cardano es una plataforma blockchain que nace de un punto de vista filosófico y científico_
> ...



Yo confie en ella basicamente porque estaba detras uno de los creadores de ethereum, y prometia segun algunos, ser la blockhain 3.0, pero esto ultimo no tengo ni repajolera idea si es cierto, pero como ya estaba bastante arriba n el ranki hace unas semanas y tenía tanto suply, pense que realmente no sacaria tanto beneficio, error, habria sacado un x2 en una semana


----------



## coolerman (16 Dic 2017)

Buenas tardes! Llevo unos días siguiendo el hilo y buscando alguna chapa que me agrade, el problema es que pasan los días y todas suben :XX:

Recomendais alguna en concreto para apostar por ella o espero a ver si alguna baja?


----------



## Gian Gastone (16 Dic 2017)

Pues yo me he metido en ADA/cárdano para diversificar, tiene mucho suply, si el año que viene llega a los 5-6$ ya me doy por satisfecho.


----------



## Solido_borrado (16 Dic 2017)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> Pues yo me he metido en ADA/cárdano para diversificar, tiene mucho suply, si el año que viene llega a los 5-6$ ya me doy por satisfecho.



¿Donde los has pillado Bittrex o Binance? ¿Cual recomiendas?


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (16 Dic 2017)

El Lunes Dent en Kukoin, no moverá mucho volumen pero si va medianamente bien la app y sumado a eso la entrada en otra casa de cambio, el precio se movera "un poquitin".


----------



## Cayo Marcio (16 Dic 2017)

Mi enhorabuena a los que compraron Qash y lo mantienen, yo vendi a 0.7 con ligera ganancia ya que compre a 0.59 pero me pudo la impaciencia,( FOMO, acabo de aprender esa palabra) por suerte me estoy llevando un buen pellizco con Dent. Un saludo a todos.


----------



## juli (16 Dic 2017)

- Phore, un fucking tiro...al loro con esta coin, que tiene un sistema de anonimato abslutamente puntero y ni uno sólo de los lastres "filosóficos" de PIVX ( Mnodes con gran retorno, revalorización vertiginosa...) 

- Mybit, retomando alzas ( ese float clitoridiano va a zumbar sí o sí - tiene truco, ojo...si se pone en 5 ó 6 pavos, lo comento -). El caso es que el anuncio de ayer sobreuna colaboración oficial de postín es el primer gesto "real" de que hay algo serio tras su proyecto...y para quien lo haya seguido, s un salto de calidad de la noche al día.

- Bitcoin scrypt ,, zumbando y aún con decimales. Creo que siendo un proyecto particular, además de un parásito de la marca BTC , ( validación de votos vía blockchain ) pinta fácil de desarrollar y sólida como opción si se pone en 1 $ ( y jugosa de consolidar para el dev si alcanza esas cotas ) .

- El canibalismo de Nakamoto está cambiando. Las top son difíciles de abandonar por su revalorización ( y éso rompe el loop perfecto de vender caro y comprar barato abajo ) , de hecho, creo el retorno a BTC se dará por lo que engulle en primera persona...más lo que , proviniente de las coins "traseras" que están siendo pmpeadas , van a engullir las joyas del top, que se van a sumar a un carro intermedio .

No se olviden de alimentar a mamá ( cada cual, a la suya elegida). Y ojo a todas.,..pero el que quiera Dash... que no espere al lunes.  ( Si os creéis que Dentacoin o IOTA deslumbran, esperad un float apretadito con la oferta estrangulada ).

- Me sigue faltandoButerin anunciando la solvencia de su plataforma. Actualmente, NADA indca que los pumnps de sus tokens sean una cuestión de prosperidad propia y sólida.

Suerte y cabeza.


p.d.Enhora buena...y OJO a los de Dent, que las decimales generan unos flujos de Pumps & Dumps peligrosísimos ( leed ya a algunos supporters de los early adopters de IOTA ) . Dedicar un segundo de reflexión a manjerase en free ride y que lo que venga sea ya regalado, no es ninguna chorrada...que la avaricia rompe el saco. Suerte.


----------



## orbeo (16 Dic 2017)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> Pues yo me he metido en ADA/cárdano para diversificar, tiene mucho suply, si el año que viene llega a los 5-6$ ya me doy por satisfecho.



Pon una vela

Iota tiene un supply de 2,78b y ahí está sufriendo para pasar los 4

Cardano tiene un supply de 25,96b...


----------



## juli (16 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Pon una vela
> 
> Iota tiene un supply de 2,78b y ahí está sufriendo para pasar los 4
> 
> Cardano tiene un supply de 25,96b...





Vamos a ver...

cada bajamar requiere una pleamar mayor...en cuanto se masifica la entrada de holders, un proyecto de decimales, se asfixia, pues necesita un ejército de nuevos holders cien veces mayor. Pasas de necesitar una ola a una marea alta...y a un tsunami . Resultado : KAPUTT ! ...y las ballenas salen PI-TAN-DO. El asunto es que cada bajamar pueden ser ballenas haciendo caja...o abandonando el juego...cada una de las veces que hay marea baja se lidia con esa incógnita.

Y muy al loro, que en todas estas, no hemos visto aún un pánico vendedor a rienda suelta...por ahora, sólo desencanto. Reapasáos los posts de primavera de Digybite y hasta dónde cayó la vaina ( y era una blockchain con MOGOLLÓN de comunidad, por eso encajaron este nuevo recurso de "pumps continuos" en esa moneda, porque los holders les gaantizaban un suelo cojonudo - hasta entoinces, los pumps eran en seco ...y adiós muy buenas / mirad los charts de las coins que cayeron a plomo hasta 2017, eran un pump...y secos, hasta el siguiente, tal vez meses o un año después - )


----------



## Gian Gastone (16 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Pon una vela
> 
> Iota tiene un supply de 2,78b y ahí está sufriendo para pasar los 4
> 
> Cardano tiene un supply de 25,96b...



con que llegue al 1$ ya multiplico por cuatro, que mas quieres.


----------



## arras2 (16 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> No se olviden de alimentar a mamá ( cada cual, a la suya elegida). Y ojo a todas.,..pero el que quiera Dash... que no espere al lunes.  ( Si os creéis que Dentacoin o IOTA deslumbran, esperad un float apretadito con la oferta estrangulada ).



¿Por qué motivo comentas lo de dash? Es por lo que leímos el otro día por aquí de las tarjetas de crédito? Estoy en fase de generar mi mamá y dash era una opción para poner un poco. Recuerdo haber leído algo de la estrangulación de la oferta pero no acabé de comprender el por qué.

¿Por cierto, crees que está bien utilizar de madre a ETH y LTC? Todavía no lo tengo claro como buen novato que soy.

PD: Gracias por abrirme los ojos con IOTA y haberme hecho alimentar a mamá (espero no haberme equivocado de madre). Volveré a entrar, pero con menos cantidad.


----------



## Patanegra (16 Dic 2017)

por lo que leo entre lineas, los veteranos habeis hecho buenas ganancias porcentuales pero como habeis empezado con cientos de euros o unos pocos miles, muy pocos de vosotros sois millonarios en euros, no?

para los que entramos ahora, si queremos un milloncete de euros, que nos aconsejais? mi estrategia es poner mas fiat de entrada (ya que me perdi el principio de la fiesta) y meter en QASH/XRP/XRB/DENT/ETH/IOTA/LTC. Una vez alcanzado el primer doblete, me salgo con la mitad de la posicion a fiat y el resto lo holdeo, que pensais?


----------



## juli (16 Dic 2017)

arras2 dijo:


> ¿Por qué motivo comentas lo de dash? Es por lo que leímos el otro día por aquí de las tarjetas de crédito? Estoy en fase de generar mi mamá y dash era una opción para poner un poco. Recuerdo haber leído algo de la estrangulación de la oferta pero no acabé de comprender el por qué.
> 
> ¿Por cierto, crees que está bien utilizar de madre a ETH y LTC? Todavía no lo tengo claro como buen novato que soy.
> 
> PD: Gracias por abrirme los ojos con IOTA y haberme hecho alimentar a mamá (espero no haberme equivocado de madre). Volveré a entrar, pero con menos cantidad.



Dash es una joya y además escasa...por lo que, además de joya, posiblemente sea "la de la corona" ( en términos de pasta ).

Cuando zumbe no vamos a creer lo que se vea ni los más pelmazos de este ema.


----------



## plus ultra (16 Dic 2017)

sergiomaor dijo:


> Segundo aviso: byteball
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



Que no se diga que nadie aviso,aun no ha hecho el x5 anunciado por el forero pero esta claro que sera un referente,ya lo escribí tiempo atrás en el otro hilo compre en 40$ y me comentaban que era una locura,incluso hoy mas de un iluminado no la ve y a IOTA si,ambas no blockchain sino DAG byteball bastante mas testada que esta ultima,monedero android,posibilidad de transacciones anónimas...

La siguiente de mi selección que veo dando la subida es KMD.

Otra que se sabe que subiría y aun no ha dado ese gran salto esperado pero que sin duda lo dara es ARDOR.


----------



## arras2 (16 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> Dash es una joya y además escasa...por lo que, además de joya, posiblemente sea "la de la corona" ( en términos de pasta ).
> 
> Cuando zumbe no vamos a creer lo que se vea ni los más pelmazos de este ema.



Ok, pues voy a poner algo de ella en la cesta de la compra (de hecho lo tenía decidido para diversificar). Voy a releer lo que se ha comentado de ella para comprender por qué piensas así.

Edit: He puesto un 15%, con que no baje me doy con un canto en los dientes. Ahora a ver como duermo viendo como ha subido desde principios de noviembre y entrando en máximos .


----------



## plus ultra (16 Dic 2017)

Patanegra dijo:


> por lo que leo entre lineas, los veteranos habeis hecho buenas ganancias porcentuales pero como habeis empezado con cientos de euros o unos pocos miles, muy pocos de vosotros sois millonarios en euros, no?
> 
> para los que entramos ahora, si queremos un milloncete de euros, que nos aconsejais? mi estrategia es poner mas fiat de entrada (ya que me perdi el principio de la fiesta) y meter en QASH/XRP/XRB/DENT/ETH/IOTA/LTC. Una vez alcanzado el primer doblete, me salgo con la mitad de la posicion a fiat y el resto lo holdeo, que pensais?



No puedo decir que es lo que yo hice ya que compre BTC bastante barato,pero si es lo que he hecho con las alt basicamente y lo que recomiendo a quien me consulta, aunque no lo saco a FIAT sino simplemente desde hace un año lo re invierto en proyectos que vea con futuro.

EJEMPLO

Tienes 1 BTC y con 1 DASH esperas un x2 y vendes la mitad ahora tienes otra vez tu BTC,y lo inviertes en ETH y asi respectivamente.

Eso si le ves futuro a este mundillo sino ponte un limite de ganancias y cumplelo estrictamente y sale con tus beneficios.


----------



## Divad (16 Dic 2017)

Los informes de hitbtc son de lo mejor que he visto. 2k leureles de beneficio con las DENT. 

Voy a montarme en komodo, parece que la manada de bots está al llegar ::


----------



## Patanegra (16 Dic 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Los veteranos no te van a decir nunca la longitud de su cifra.... pero es tan larga como la delo del BTC o más.
> Los de la primera promoción del BTC se encontraron las minas de oro; los de estas promociones son Ingenieros de Minas de Oro y otros...





ya pero aqui en burbuja no tenemos muchos de los que compraron por centimos. Una parte de los que compraron bajo vendieron por el camino, y otros perdieron las BTC al perder el disco duro u otros problemas.

pero bueno, si alguien es millonario de verdad (digamos 5 millones parriba), respeto y que lo disfrute....


----------



## cococo42 (16 Dic 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Los informes de hitbtc son de lo mejor que he visto. 2k leureles de beneficio con las DENT.
> 
> Voy a montarme en komodo, parece que la manada de bots está al llegar ::



Pero, ¿has salido ya de DENT? ¿qué opináis? ¿no le veis mas recorrido?


----------



## Gian Gastone (16 Dic 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Los informes de hitbtc son de lo mejor que he visto. 2k leureles de beneficio con las DENT.
> 
> Voy a montarme en komodo, parece que la manada de bots está al llegar ::



A que informes te refieres, HITBTC es un exchange, son de pago las recomendaciones?


----------



## Divad (16 Dic 2017)

cococo42 dijo:


> Pero, ¿has salido ya de DENT? ¿qué opináis? ¿no le veis mas recorrido?



Tengo unos 1M de la ICO cuando entré, he vuelto a entrar para tradear y así hacer caja. 

Voy a volver a entrar con otras chapas para aprovechar la siguiente fiesta que se van a pegar. 



Gian Gastone dijo:


> A que informes te refieres, HITBTC es un exchange, son de pago las recomendaciones?



Haz clic en reports y ahí verás lo que has estado haciendo. Te dice si te has salido con beneficio o perdidas. Está bastante detallado.


----------



## san_miguel (16 Dic 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> ¿por satisfecho dices? :: Si llegase a valer eso tendría más capitalización que eth... 100.000 millones de nada. )




Eso es cierto si el precio lo comparas a día de hoy. Habría que comprarar ETH y ADA dentro de un año. )

---------- Post added 16-dic-2017 at 18:03 ----------

Os dejo las que yo considero más importantes, las divido en tres grupos.

TOP: BTC, ETH, DASH, NEO

En un segundo nivel estarían: ADA,LTC, ETC, XMR, OMG, QTUM, OMG, XEM, WAVES ojo a estas tres KMD, PIVX y IOTA.

Y en un tercer nivel, esto ya es muy personal, son dos icos en las que he invertido. Bankera (BNK, me lo recomendó nuestro compañero Claudius), y UTRUST (UTK, el próximo paypal para crypto)

Evidentemente hay muchas más opciones , es solo mi opinión personal.


----------



## juli (16 Dic 2017)

Los putos bots controlan las coins del 1 al 1400 al milímetro.

Están cebando fuera del Top10 - salvo ADA - , para que no se les desmadre la cosa.

Cuando lo suelten, va a ser el copón...a ver si tras el próximo BTC "rojo".

---------- Post added 16-dic-2017 at 19:07 ----------

@sanmiguel.

Muy lógico.

Añadiría otro posible "bombazo" al estilo Dash : BTC Cash.


----------



## easyridergs (16 Dic 2017)

No se cuanto acabará costando ADA pero hace cuatro días las pille a 10 cent y acaba de sobrepasar ya los 30 cent. El proyecto es muy serio, no solo pura especulación.


----------



## Patanegra (16 Dic 2017)

disculpad mis preguntas de novato, os debo recordar a este otro gordo con gafas 

The Wolf of Wall Street - How Much Money Do You Make - YouTube


----------



## McMax (16 Dic 2017)

Roban 1.8 millones de dólares de Ethereum a punta de pistola | Clipset


----------



## san_miguel (16 Dic 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Pero eso ya no me lo planteo, una subida indefinida de, pongamos, las veinte que están ahora arriba del todo...
> 
> Y no me lo planteo por una razón muy sencilla: No puede haber varias criptomonedas que están luchando por el mismo espacio, el mismo nicho de mercado, capitalizando cientos de miles de millones...
> 
> ...



Yo lo veo de la siguiente manera, no creo que se trate de una competición entre unas y otras, tampoco pienso que las ALTS sean el rival de BTC o viceversa. Que BTC suba es un efecto llamada inmenso para el resto de cryptos. Se está metiendo muchísima gente cada día. Cuando sale en los telediarios que BTC vale 17k, cuando lo van a meter en futuros...es un efecto llamada brutal. La gente comenzará comprando BTC, pero igual que yo, seguro que mucha gente investigará otras monedas, y todo ese flujo de dinero que entra en BTC, parte irá a ALTS.

Que el precio suba y suba, es normal si pensamos en lo que es oferta y demanda, al haber muchas monedas con un suply limitado, ( lo que viene a ser deflacionarias) y más gente demandarlas, el precio solo puede subir y subir. Tendran ssus correcciones cada X, habrá FUD, pero la norma general será al alza si el proyecto es decente. Esto no es el BCE o la RF, que imprimen dinero cuando les da la gana y hacen que el precio del dinero FIAT cada vez valga menos. Estamos en un momento histórico, y somos de los primeros que estamos en esto (respecto a la mayoria) , luego ya no será tan fácil.

La única forma de cargarse esto es que se prohiba directamente, pero al haber entrado ya BTC en futuros, el estar Goldman Sach detrás, Wall Street...eso ya le da un valor inmenso, no como valor intrínsico, sino por la seguridad que le puede otorgar a la gente indecisa a la hora de invertir, y repito, dinero que va a BTC, dinero que va a las ALTS.


----------



## Periplo (16 Dic 2017)

Yo entre por el btc y hoy es la única q no tengo...Os la cedo toa..

Enviado desde mi S3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juli (16 Dic 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Bueno, quizás BTC esté cerca de descansar y ETH tome su relevo. Casi 2000 puntos hoy.



Nunca. Le asaltan el chiringuito en cero,coma con el canibalismo de Nakamoto ( y que se cuide, que ya hay un par de candidatos a hacerlo aún sin su relajo - yo a ETH , ahora, NO lo veo -).

EL canibalismo de Nakamoto para BTC es como la maldición a Sísifo ...condenado a rodar un pedrusco montaña arriba...para perderla ladera abajo...y vuelta a empezar.


----------



## juli (16 Dic 2017)

san_miguel dijo:


> ... dinero que va a BTC, dinero que va a las ALTS.



Birra y pintxotorti a que en un % abrumador el dinero que entra en las alts , sobre todo "ceroceristas" no es dinero que "entra" por BTC, sino dinero "de BTC" pumpeando y robando.

Osea...a las alts...mientras BTC quiera.

Otra cosa será cuando las alts más maduras y sólidas sean "blockchains que hagan cosas" y vendan su libro "per sé". Ahí, ya, cada cual su ecosistema.

Es inminente...pero no el presente.


----------



## coque42 (16 Dic 2017)

Yo he entrado fuertecillo en ONION, a largo plazo.
DeepOnion (ONION) precio, gráficos, capitalización bursátil y otras métricas | CoinMarketCap


----------



## juli (16 Dic 2017)

Ahora mismo..lo que hablábamos antes acerca del ranking : 

Nakamoto se derrama hacia TOP50...ignorando el top10. Esa es la diferencia entre el fiat que entra por BTC...y el que vuelca BTC.


----------



## PREDATOR (16 Dic 2017)

El miercoles 20 entra una nueva, SingularityNET apenas hay información sobre ella en foros,
Habia una Whitelist para 20.000 personas pero ya esta cerrarda,
el precio de salida es de 0,10Usd.



> 150 mil tokens for 20k whitelisted people


----------



## trancos123 (16 Dic 2017)

san_miguel dijo:


> Eso es cierto si el precio lo comparas a día de hoy. Habría que comprarar ETH y ADA dentro de un año. )
> 
> ---------- Post added 16-dic-2017 at 18:03 ----------
> 
> ...



Que le ves a neo? esta muy 'barata' 50$ comparada con las grandes.
Dan ganas de entrar.


----------



## Cayo Marcio (16 Dic 2017)

trancos123 dijo:


> Que le ves a neo? esta muy 'barata' 50$ comparada con las grandes.
> Dan ganas de entrar.



Yo me fío bastante de Neo,es una de mis favoritas, si tuviera mas dinero metería en esa sin duda, de las grandes es la que le queda de dar un pelotazo y el supply no es muy alto tampoco.

Hoy es uno de esos días que esta todo en verde y da miedo moverse, esperare a ver todo rojo para comprar algo.


----------



## san_miguel (16 Dic 2017)

Por ejemplo

NEO versus Ethereum: Why NEO might be 2018

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## davitin (17 Dic 2017)

Ten-x esta casi a 3 dolares...esta me huele que puede hacer como monaco.


----------



## sprinser (17 Dic 2017)

aqui otro que se decide a unirse al hilo.
Saludos , gracias y buenas noches.


----------



## Divad (17 Dic 2017)

Otra página para verlos venir ^^
Crypto Calendar. Cryptocurrency Events on December

EDIT: Bienvenidos a todos los nuevos y lectores del hilo! Buenas corridas para todos! :Baile:


----------



## paketazo (17 Dic 2017)

Os dejo un inciso:

No valoreis de igual modo los pumps de coins cotizadas en 2 o 3 exchangers que los de otras cotizadas en más de 50.

Buenas noches y suerte con las decisiones.


----------



## Patanegra (17 Dic 2017)

dada la alta capitalizacion de las cripto, en el medio plazo no creo vayan a haber ganancias del x1000 o incluso del x100 para una cartera variada de criptos. Por supuesto monedas individuales llegaran a x1000 o mas, pero a menos que seas valdeante o tengas mucha suerte que te toque una va a ser dificil. 

Creo mas realista un x10 o x40 siedo muuuuy optimista, pero en este caso, para llegar a una buena suma de dinero al final hay que aumentar el riesgo y poner mas euros desde el principio. Que pensais?


----------



## yanpakal (17 Dic 2017)

Iba a pillar byteball ayer, pero tenia sueño y me fui para la cama, mala decisión...


----------



## davitin (17 Dic 2017)

Subida sana de dash.


----------



## McMax (17 Dic 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Subida sana de dash.



Hace un par de horas quite la orden de venta a 945$


----------



## Cayo Marcio (17 Dic 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Subida sana de dash.



Ya aviso el forero juli unas páginas atras que no esperaramos al lunes para comprar Dash, estas cosas demuestran su credibilidad y lo mucho que sabe del tema.


----------



## McMax (17 Dic 2017)

Cayo Marcio dijo:


> Ya aviso el forero juli unas páginas atras que no esperaramos al lunes para comprar Dash, estas cosas demuestran su credibilidad y lo mucho que sabe del tema.



Eso fue lo que me hizo quitar la orden de venta


----------



## Patanegra (17 Dic 2017)

intente hace unas horas comprar dash y HitBTC no me pasaba ni una puta orden de mercado


----------



## psiloman (17 Dic 2017)

PIVX zumbando duro +61% ahora mismo. Es capaz de ponerse a 10 dólares esta noche.

QASH otro +60%.


----------



## arras2 (17 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> Dash es una joya y además escasa...por lo que, además de joya, posiblemente sea "la de la corona" ( en términos de pasta ).
> 
> Cuando zumbe no vamos a creer lo que se vea ni los más pelmazos de este ema.



Simplemente sublime. No solo has acertado el zumbido, si no el momento exacto.

El dominio que tienes es abrumador. Ahora, lo que me ha dejado preocupado es lo que has dicho de ETH, de que se va a quedar estancada... Estoy muy expuesto a ella.

Agradezco el consejo. ¡Te debo unos pintxotortis!


----------



## juli (17 Dic 2017)

psiloman dijo:


> PIVX zumbando duro +61% ahora mismo. Es capaz de ponerse a 10 dólares esta noche.










---------- Post added 17-dic-2017 at 02:27 ----------




arras2 dijo:


> Agradezco el consejo. ¡Te debo unos pintxotortis!



*
Joder.!!! ..tú no eras el de las putas ??? :bla: ( éso sí que es un Pump & Dump,hamijo !!! )*  ...: :XX:

Por cierto...lo que he dicho de ETH es que AHORA MISMO no le veo para romper cifras a saco como Dash o BTC Cash. Pero de "expuesto", nada... querrás decir "beneficiario".


----------



## perdido_en_criptos (17 Dic 2017)

yo a juli le hice caso cuando dijo que al menos había que tener siempre un Dash bien guardado  

La subida de pivx me ha dejado el culo torcido, una pena que tenga poquitos (unos 60)


----------



## clouhd (17 Dic 2017)

san_miguel dijo:


> Eso es cierto si el precio lo comparas a día de hoy. Habría que comprarar ETH y ADA dentro de un año. )
> 
> ---------- Post added 16-dic-2017 at 18:03 ----------
> 
> ...



Que buen ojo has tenido compañero, ha sido meterle a PIVX y subir un 40% en un momento. Con respecto al top de criptodivisas completamente de acuerdo, me gusta que hayas metido a NEO en el top, es la única que falta por despertar, y cuando lo haga, ganará una posición en el ranking de las grandes.


----------



## Patanegra (17 Dic 2017)

pregunta de novato: a igualdad de potencial de dos monedas y capitalizacion, no es cierto que mas gente se decidira por la moneda de menor valor nominal? es decir, a igualdad de potencial, no creeis que es mas facil psicologicamente meter pasta en una moneda que cotiza a 0.001 que otra que cotiza a 300?


----------



## juli (17 Dic 2017)

Al loro con Distrit0x , que es cerocerismo y está dando coletazos tras meses de siesta...

Lo de Phore, un puto escándalo. En menos de una semana, un Mnode por la jeta que son 27 boniatos ya. El anonimato del Zpiv sin limitaciones puede ser una máquina de hacer pasta pero que muy bestia. Un elemento especulativo de lo más serio. ( ojo, yo voy ya con ROI hecho y tocaría vigilarla...pero telita...por ahora, ritmo de Dent , pero Bullish y SIN DRENAJES ).


----------



## haruki murakami (17 Dic 2017)

PREDATOR dijo:


> El miercoles 20 entra una nueva, SingularityNET apenas hay información sobre ella en foros,
> Habia una Whitelist para 20.000 personas pero ya esta cerrarda,
> el precio de salida es de 0,10Usd.



Por aqui la primocioné yo....y Divad la vio tarde ...en x13 vendo y cambio por Ethers...me da palpito que va a pasar en muy poco tiempo...

---------- Post added 17-dic-2017 at 03:54 ----------




psiloman dijo:


> PIVX zumbando duro +61% ahora mismo. Es capaz de ponerse a 10 dólares esta noche.
> 
> QASH otro +60%.



Qash es un caramelito..y si 55% ganado..entre en 0.7 y no las suelto..


----------



## Divad (17 Dic 2017)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Por aqui la primocioné yo....y Divad la vio tarde ...en x13 vendo y cambio por Ethers...me da palpito que va a pasar en muy poco tiempo...
> 
> ---------- Post added 17-dic-2017 at 03:54 ----------
> 
> ...



Tengo varios frentes abiertos y llevo dos días ayudando a los amigos en como entrar en criptolandia... 

Está todo el patio muy ajetreado.


----------



## Drewcastle (17 Dic 2017)

Acabo de invertir en oxy, creo que es algo que puede pegar un petardazo curioso, sera una app movil (su fase beta ya esta disponible) para intercambiar distintas criptos por dinero fiat.

Creeo que ahora es justo el momento, porque para finales de este mes entrara en binance segun la pagina oficial Oxycoin.

De momento solo esta en dos exchanges que tienen poco trafico (livecoin y bit-z), cuando llegue a binance creo que puede montarse una buena fiesta, poco supply y muy poca cap de momento, creo que puede hacer un x10 para finales de 2018. 

A ver si suena la flauta


----------



## davitin (17 Dic 2017)

Neo tambien subiendo.

A ver si neo y cash pegan un subidon de los buenos, tengo ambas.

Una pena iota, esta bajando.


----------



## Oso Amoroso (17 Dic 2017)

A mi me esta funcionando muy bien Hive ( HVN), tome referencias de ella hace tiempo leyendo por algun hilo de forocoches con la fiebre del IOTA que alguien la recomendaba, le eche un vistazo y meti algo, se podia sacar dinero facil cada dia haciendo un poco de trading. De momento continua con su subida, eso si, ni puta idea de que va el asunto, me pierdo con temas tecnicos tan complejos 
He vuelto a meter un poco en IOTA y con esos precios me dan ganas de cargar mas pero es que lleva una cotizacion tan triste estos dias que uno ya no sabe que pensar.

Toma nota de lo de Distrit0x, gracias juli por el aviso.


----------



## silverwindow (17 Dic 2017)

ojo con NEO,cada vez mas rumores de que CHINA quiere hacerla "oficial"


----------



## san_miguel (17 Dic 2017)

ADA se va a 1usd.

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Oso Amoroso (17 Dic 2017)

Miedo me da hoy las noticias en los telediarios con el Bitcoin a 20000$, ya me veo a familiares y amigos estas navidades dando el coñazo con el asunto bombardeando a preguntas( como si yo supiese algo .........igual para Nochevieja ya esta a 30000$ y el asedio es todavia peor). En fin, ya he cargado en District0x y algo de Neo, a ver si suena la flauta.


----------



## san_miguel (17 Dic 2017)

silverwindow dijo:


> ojo con NEO,cada vez mas rumores de que CHINA quiere hacerla "oficial"



Fuente?

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## joTTa (17 Dic 2017)

railblocks ha pegado una buena bajada. Dicen por bitcoin talk que esta teniendo problemas con los exchanges y que de ahí su bajada. estaba a 4$ el 14 ahora esta a 2$. voy a ver si le meto algo


----------



## silverwindow (17 Dic 2017)

san_miguel dijo:


> Fuente?
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk




Nada fiable o confirmado.

Algo dijo el CEO, le estaba haciendo la pelota al gobierno Chino descaradamente.Una mamada en toda regla.

Cuando China mueva ficha habra que estar preparado.


----------



## blubleo (17 Dic 2017)

Dent ha llegado a 0.000157 eth esta noche, se ha disparado... tonto de mi que puse orden de venta a 0.00011 pero bueno, algo he pillado. Que opináis, ahora correccion fuerte?

Enviado desde mi ALE-L21 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## davitin (17 Dic 2017)

Xem va subiendo poco a poco, tiene toda la pinta de wue en cualquier momento se dispara.


----------



## trancos123 (17 Dic 2017)

Dadle un vistazo a ATS, esta muy barata y en enero presentan novedades
Authorship (ATS) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap


----------



## arras2 (17 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> *
> Joder.!!! ..tú no eras el de las putas ??? :bla: ( éso sí que es un Pump & Dump,hamijo !!! )*  ...: :XX:
> 
> Por cierto...lo que he dicho de ETH es que AHORA MISMO no le veo para romper cifras a saco como Dash o BTC Cash. Pero de "expuesto", nada... querrás decir "beneficiario".



El de las putes no era, pero si han de caer unas putes, pues eso!:XX:

Sobre ETH, lo utilizo de valor "refugio". Dejo mi inversión inicial en ETH en lugar de sacarlo, por si se revaloriza (si hago un x2 algún día, con la otra mitad puedo tentar a la suerte), y en caso contrario pues game over, se perdió. Me tranquiliza leer eso. 


-------------------

Los que llevais QASH, ¿que valor de salida manejais? Voy en 0,78 (me metí en el primer zumbido y me quedé "atrapado un par de días" pero mereció la pena). Ha retrocedido bastante esta noche.


----------



## davitin (17 Dic 2017)

Madre mia tios, los grupos de telegram de altcoins...parecen sectas, no se puede decir nada negativo de ningun proyecto.

---------- Post added 17-dic-2017 at 10:39 ----------




silverwindow dijo:


> Nada fiable o confirmado.
> 
> Algo dijo el CEO, le estaba haciendo la pelota al gobierno Chino descaradamente.Una mamada en toda regla.
> 
> Cuando China mueva ficha habra que estar preparado.



Que potencial le ves a neo...tipica alt de 300 pavos? De mas de mil?


----------



## Bucanero (17 Dic 2017)

Oso Amoroso dijo:


> Miedo me da hoy las noticias en los telediarios con el Bitcoin a 20000$, ya me veo a familiares y amigos estas navidades dando el coñazo con el asunto bombardeando a preguntas( como si yo supiese algo .........igual para Nochevieja ya esta a 30000$ y el asedio es todavia peor). En fin, ya he cargado en District0x y algo de Neo, a ver si suena la flauta.



A mi no me hacían ni caso solo hace un mes y ahora ya llevo dos consultas en una semana. Se ha puesto de moda y ahora si creo que tiene que subir casi todo aunque la mayoria pienso yo de tokens nohacen aun practicamente nada.

Me perdi gran parte de la subida de Cardano pero bueno entre con algo haber que pasa. 

Gracias Divad por Dent. Entre hace ya unos dos meses o algo así cuando ya lo comentastes un poco de pasada.

Vivimos un momento dulce, haber si sigue subiendo porque corrección yo espero pero de momento...

Por cierto... Guardar unas putes para los demas :XX::XX:


----------



## san_miguel (17 Dic 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Madre mia tios, los grupos de telegram de altcoins...parecen sectas, no se puede decir nada negativo de ningun proyecto.
> 
> ---------- Post added 17-dic-2017 at 10:39 ----------
> 
> Que potencial le ves a neo...tipica alt de 300 pavos? De mas de mil?



Yo siempre he pensado que el valor de NEO debería corresponderse con la décima parte del valor de ETH. Esto siempre y cuando China no levante la mano, si levanta la mano. 0,5 ETH o más.

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 17-dic-2017 at 09:47 ----------




Bucanero dijo:


> A mi no me hacían ni caso solo hace un mes y ahora ya llevo dos consultas en una semana. Se ha puesto de moda y ahora si creo que tiene que subir casi todo aunque la mayoria pienso yo de tokens nohacen aun practicamente nada.
> 
> Me perdi gran parte de la subida de Cardano pero bueno entre con algo haber que pasa.
> 
> ...



A mi me ha preguntado gente que no tiene ni idea, pero cero cero. Para que les compre 3000€ en BTC. Está entrando mucho dinero, llega el Tsunami Y estamos en la ola. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Bucanero (17 Dic 2017)

Patanegra dijo:


> intente hace unas horas comprar dash y HitBTC no me pasaba ni una puta orden de mercado





Lo de las Exchanges es de cachondeo. Hacen lo que quieren.A mi bitfinex me potreo con unas transferencias de bitcoin que casi me da un yuyu. No había manera de sacar nada, y quería invertirlo en una moneda, la de Railbox, y me comi una buena subida. La llevo para largo pero fastidia pagar casi un dolar más por ficha ::.


----------



## arras2 (17 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> Al loro con Distrit0x , que es cerocerismo y está dando coletazos tras meses de siesta....



He tentado a la suerte en Distrit0x. Viene de los infiernos y como dices ha despertado. He entrado al 50% de corrección del segundo bombeo. La suerte está echada. El pintxotorti (o las putes :XX, aunque vaya a 0 .

------------------------

Mis colegas igual, diciéndome que les abra cuenta y meter... Gente con 0 conocimiento de informática/internet.


----------



## Periplo (17 Dic 2017)

El que quiera mojojones que se moje los cojones...

Enviado desde mi S3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## coolerman (17 Dic 2017)

No se habla ultimamente nada de Ripple, parece que se estabiliza en 0,7. Volverá a subir?


----------



## PREDATOR (17 Dic 2017)

Cual puede ser la estrategia mas adecuada en esta situación?
Salir con una parte ,recuperar la inversión inicial e invertirla en District0 x ejemplo? 
dejar que siga subiendo? es DENT







Muchas Gracias.


----------



## Patanegra (17 Dic 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Tengo varios frentes abiertos y llevo dos días ayudando a los amigos en como entrar en criptolandia...
> 
> Está todo el patio muy ajetreado.



eso eso necesitamos mas novatos  :baba:


----------



## Cakau (17 Dic 2017)

Tierion (TNT) despierta tambien.

New Digital Assets on the Block: Five New Digital Assets for DAA Managers to Choose From

---------- Post added 17-dic-2017 at 13:07 ----------

Y el caimán revienta los 20.000 $


----------



## davitin (17 Dic 2017)

No veais como estan troleando y atacando el hilo de iota, aqui no tienen cojones a meterse::


----------



## Patanegra (17 Dic 2017)

cuando leo los comentarios aqui de muchos veteranos lamentando haber recogido beneficios demasiado pronto, me parece que para un novato como you es mejor holdear salvo cuando una moneda esta claramente de capa caida como Iota.

10.000 euros en unos 8 dias, con una inversion inicial de 27.000 euros (que llegaron poco a poco a causa de los limites para novatos). Le voy a echar todos los ahorros, unos 200.000 euros y luego recuperarlos y holdear el resto. El problema son los limites de los exchanges. Una pena pues en las vacaciones la peña tendra tiempo libre para educarse y hacer las transferencias correspondientes.


----------



## juli (17 Dic 2017)

Al loro...en unas horas/días se puede confirmar algo en PIVX para un arreón mantenido y gordote. Pendiente de confirmación, pero no viene a cuento que quien me lo ha deslizado me dé un toque ex proceso por una milonga.

Que nadie se juegue el percuezo por un rumor soltado en un foro...pero un "guiñete" a ello, a discreción de cada cual.

Si comentaba que tener 10 en wallet por probar su operativa no lo veía mal, sino bien...pues hoy se podría decir que tener 50 no era mala. ( Allá cada cual con sus cifras, proporciones y otras gaitas, por supuestón...y ojo, "en principio", claro...siempre "en principio" ).

Buen domingo.


----------



## Luztu (17 Dic 2017)

Buenas, yo estoy pensando en liquidar, actualmente tengo todo en ETH en bitfinex (sin verificar la cuenta). Iba a pasar los ETH de Bitfinex a Coinbase, pero veo que la dirección del wallet de ETH de Coinbase, no es la misma la que saqué ayer, que la que he sacado ahora hace un momento, es esto normal?

Hasta donde yo entiendo lo único que tengo que hacer es Coinbase - Cuentas - ETH Wallet Recibir - copiar esa cuenta y pegarla en Bitfinex dentro de Withdraw - Ethereum no??

A ver si la voy a cagar en algo que "es mi primera vez, estoy un poco nervioso"

Como veréis en la imagen, tengo dos direcciones de wallet eth de Coinbase, y son distintas.

Salud!


----------



## McMax (17 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> Al loro...en unas horas/días se puede confirmar algo en PIVX para un arreón mantenido y gordote. Pendiente de confirmación, pero no viene a cuento que quien me lo ha deslizado me dé un toque ex proceso por una milonga.
> 
> Que nadie se juegue el percuezo por un rumor soltado en un foro...pero un "guiñete" a ello, a discreción de cada cual.
> 
> ...



Gracias. 
Ignorar consejos tuyos me ha hecho perder. Seguirlos me ha hecho ganar. Así que he pillado pivx por lo que pueda pasae


----------



## Superoeo (17 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> Al loro...en unas horas/días se puede confirmar algo en PIVX para un arreón mantenido y gordote. Pendiente de confirmación, pero no viene a cuento que quien me lo ha deslizado me dé un toque ex proceso por una milonga.
> 
> Que nadie se juegue el percuezo por un rumor soltado en un foro...pero un "guiñete" a ello, a discreción de cada cual.
> 
> ...



Pues yo justo acabo de entrar de nuevo con los beneficios de Cardano, porque este pump de anoche me ha olido a ballena posicionándose para nuevas noticias próximas, pues ese pump no vino justificado por ninguna noticia. Esperemos que tengas razón.

PIVX tiene un suply bastante bajo para el precio que tiene, y encima están haciendo las cosas bien, así que.... sentémonos a ver la fiesta :


----------



## juli (17 Dic 2017)

McMax dijo:


> Gracias.
> Ignorar consejos tuyos me ha hecho perder. Seguirlos me ha hecho ganar. Así que he pillado pivx por lo que pueda pasae



Gracias por tus palabras, pero no me gusta lo de los "consejos". Que yo sepa, COMO TAL, 'sólo he dado alguno de PIVX, por una cuestión puramente OPERATIVA ...y por cifras entiendo que muuuuyyyy suaves ( no quiero muertos a mis espaldas , prefiero zamparme las mías a pulso vayan como vayan ).

Éso sí me llegan o me fijo en cosas que creo interesantes...las suelto aquí. Luego ya es cosa de cada uno. 

Un saludo.

@Superoeo

Mira, a cuenta de PIVX, ora cosa que es innegable ( y estamos viendo barridos tremendos - en IOTA por ejemplo - que si has entrado en ella a pie cambiado...te pueden hacer cisco o tenerte meses bloqueado mientras todo zumba alrededor ...aunque PIVX también bloqueó a gente con la salida de ZPIV, pero fue una cuestión y un Reto TÉCNICO , no especulativa , que es bien diferente -).

En fin, a lo que iba, que me esparzo...PIVX respecto a los rallies de monedas "ceroceristas" y sus drenajes continuos marca de la casa : PIVX SUMA , no resta ( cruzo los dedos ) Su evolucióń corre en base a su trabajo, resultados, nuevos servicios...a veces se para , precisamente por ello...pero sube otro peldaño...en caja 50 kilos...y otro...encaja 100...y otro... 

Precisamente sobre ésto iba a solicitar la impresión de *paketazo *y *Negrofuturo*, y así o hago con este mensaje, pues seguro que las "rayas" dicen muchas cosas de ello respecto a otros proyectos. En fin, a mí personalmente, esta percepción, diáfana en PIVX, con tanto lío alrededor, me resulta súper positiva y tranqulizadora.

Y ojo, que además, con esa "solidez alcista" seguimos hablando de un x4,5 ( 450%) respecto al gran barrido general de Agosto ( para comparar...ETH lleva un x2 (200% ) desde allí...y Dash, en máximos absolutos...algo así como un x5,2 ( 520% ). O sea que de todos modos, halamos de algo muy alcista, entiendo yo.

El marronazo, afortunadamente para quien llega ahora, ya nos lo comimos los holders en la accidentada actualización al sistema de anonimato Zpiv...pero los de ahora, vais "a mesa puesta" . ( Y no me quejo, que si el Zpiv funciona a la primera, me como ésta en 2 semanas en vez de en 3 meses...pero es algo a destacar, éso es todo ).


----------



## DASnc (17 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> Gracias por tus palabras, pero no me gusta lo de los "consejos". Que yo sepa, COMO TAL, 'sólo he dado alguno de PIVX, por una cuestión puramente OPERATIVA ...y por cifras entiendo que muuuuyyyy suaves ( no quiero muertos a mis espaldas , prefiero zamparme las mías a pulso vayan como vayan ).
> 
> Éso sí me llegan o me fijo en cosas que creo interesantes...las suelto aquí. Luego ya es cosa de cada uno.
> 
> Un saludo.



Por dónde te informas?


----------



## davitin (17 Dic 2017)

Patanegra dijo:


> cuando leo los comentarios aqui de muchos veteranos lamentando haber recogido beneficios demasiado pronto, me parece que para un novato como you es mejor holdear salvo cuando una moneda esta claramente de capa caida como Iota.
> 
> 10.000 euros en unos 8 dias, con una inversion inicial de 27.000 euros (que llegaron poco a poco a causa de los limites para novatos). Le voy a echar todos los ahorros, unos 200.000 euros y luego recuperarlos y holdear el resto. El problema son los limites de los exchanges. Una pena pues en las vacaciones la peña tendra tiempo libre para educarse y hacer las transferencias correspondientes.



Que iota esta de capa caida? Hombre en dos dias no va a volver a subir, pero esperate unas semanas, sacan wallet de forma inminente.


----------



## Cayo Marcio (17 Dic 2017)

Con parte de las ganancias de Dent he entrado un poco en MyBit, lleva buenas subidas y tiene poco supply de momento, a ver que tal me va.


----------



## juli (17 Dic 2017)

DASnc dijo:


> Por dónde te informas?



Por la oreja...preferiblemente, la izquierda. He sido DJ 10 años y la derecha la tengo como la de una jubileta. 



Spoiler



En fin...metiendo horas, conociendo gente...te garantizo que pillarlo aquí , ya con la lata abierta te ahorrará mogollón de tiempo. MUCHO.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (17 Dic 2017)

Cayo Marcio dijo:


> Con parte de las ganancias de Dent he entrado un poco en MyBit, lleva buenas subidas y tiene poco supply de momento, a ver que tal me va.



A Dent aun le queda un buen arreon esta semana, con el lanzamiento de la app y la entrada en Kucoin, si la app funciona, llega al publico de forma masiva, creo que dará una buena rentabilidad, esta semana sera "clave", he estado viendo vídeos acerca de como funciona la aplicación y es muy sencilla, tarifas en algunas zonas como compras 5 dolares de Dent y tienes 1gb de datos, es hasta económico.


----------



## juli (17 Dic 2017)

Cayo Marcio dijo:


> Con parte de las ganancias de Dent he entrado un poco en MyBit, lleva buenas subidas y tiene poco supply de momento, a ver que tal me va.



Recuerda lo del ROI y dejar lo "creado de la nada" en el cajón y que curre solo. En myBit es muy posible que caiga un x2 en cualquier momento en estos pico que lleva. 

Con lo puesto...a por la siguiente pesca.

EN Mybit , mientras no se ponga en 10$ , nada que comentar...cuando se acerque, hablamos, que hay cosas que resaltar...pero por ahora, subir unos pavillos.

---------- Post added 17-dic-2017 at 14:10 ----------




sergiomaor dijo:


> Al forero que recomendó oxycoin antes de salir en binance le voy a hacer caso. Que salga el sol por Antequera . Si hacemos x10 antes de navidad mándame un privado que te mando un jamón



Binance da una vidilla increíble a las coins que mete, sobre todo al principio. Sabes cuánto le pidieron a PIVX por entrar ?

100 btc ( 2 millones de pavos). Con dos pedazo de cojonazos.


----------



## Cayo Marcio (17 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> Recuerda lo del ROI y dejar lo "creado de la nada" en el cajón y que curre solo. En myBit es muy posible que caiga un x2 en cualquier momento en estos pico que lleva.
> 
> Con lo puesto...a por la siguiente pesca.
> 
> EN Mybit , mientras no se ponga en 10$ , nada que comentar...cuando se acerque, hablamos, que hay cosas que resaltar...pero por ahora, subir unos pavillos.



Correcto, lo de vender con ganancias y dejar el resto en el cajón es un consejo que ya se me ha grabado a fuego, muchas gracias. Que tu confíes en MyBit me da un plus de confianza a mi también. Un saludo.


----------



## juli (17 Dic 2017)

Cayo Marcio dijo:


> Correcto, lo de vender con ganancias y dejar el resto en el cajón es un consejo que ya se me ha grabado a fuego, muchas gracias. Que tu confíes en MyBit me da un plus de confianza a mi también. Un saludo.



Yo no confío ni en mi vieja, sorry.

Espero que Mybit zumbe unos pavillos arriba rápido, éso sí.

La declaración oficial de ayer y sus extensiones hacia la castuza del Golfo fue un salto de calidad tras meses de palique y humo. De hecho, me extraña que con ese float no esté en 4 ó 5 ya.

Suerte...y cabeza.


----------



## Patanegra (17 Dic 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Que iota esta de capa caida? Hombre en dos dias no va a volver a subir, pero esperate unas semanas, sacan wallet de forma inminente.



dos semanas? probablemente iota volvera a subir, pero entre tanto vendo, meto la pasta en otras criptos discutidas recientemente aqui, y recompro Iotas en dos semanas con fondos frescos. No me puedo permitir el lujo de tener criptos paradas dos semanas, acabo de llegar a este mundillo y siento que no queda mucho tiempo.


----------



## Cayo Marcio (17 Dic 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> A Dent aun le queda un buen arreon esta semana, con el lanzamiento de la app y la entrada en Kucoin, si la app funciona, llega al publico de forma masiva, creo que dará una buena rentabilidad, esta semana sera "clave", he estado viendo vídeos acerca de como funciona la aplicación y es muy sencilla, tarifas en algunas zonas como compras 5 dolares de Dent y tienes 1gb de datos, es hasta económico.



Si , yo confío en Dent, sigo teniendo una buena parte, pero retire lo invertido ,que era poca cosa, para diversificar un poco. Estoy ansioso por ver mañana la aplicación y el arreón que pegará.


----------



## jorge (17 Dic 2017)

Yo también vendo mis IOTAS. Qué compra recomendáis ahora?

Recomendáis NEO para ya??


----------



## javisurf99 (17 Dic 2017)

buenos dias soy nuevo en el foro, estoy pensando en invertir 2000 euros en alguna criptomoneda pero no se cual sera buena para empezar....
podeis ayudarme con alguna??


----------



## Patanegra (17 Dic 2017)

javisurf99 dijo:


> buenos dias soy nuevo en el foro, estoy pensando en invertir 2000 euros en alguna criptomoneda pero no se cual sera buena para empezar....
> podeis ayudarme con alguna??



bienvenido, yo estaba en tu lugar hace dos semanas. Solo recordarte que no estas "invirtiendo", estas cambiando dinero fiat por otro dinero. Una inversion produce flujo de caja, un cambio de moneda produce plusvalias o minusvalias. 

No me atrevo a recomendarte nada, solo recuerda que aqui se viene llorado, si sale mal la recomendacion te aguantas.


----------



## trancos123 (17 Dic 2017)

javisurf99 dijo:


> buenos dias soy nuevo en el foro, estoy pensando en invertir 2000 euros en alguna criptomoneda pero no se cual sera buena para empezar....
> podeis ayudarme con alguna??



Mete 500€ a Dent. 
Es bastante probable que en los próximos diez días haga un x2 o x3
Dent (DENT) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap

El resto, cuando no lo tengas claro a bitcoin, siempre a bitcoin.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (17 Dic 2017)

Ojo como va Tezos...,a 9,57 dólares. Cuando se termine de arreglar la cosa y podamos pasar nuestros Tezos al wallet o una exchange ,si ésto sigue así vamos a sacar bastante pasta.


----------



## javisurf99 (17 Dic 2017)

estaba pensando en invertir en Monero o en NEO....pero igual tambien meto 500 euros a Dent, la verdad es que no la conocia pero ha subido bastante....
tambien me gusta el Ripple


----------



## orbeo (17 Dic 2017)

Patanegra dijo:


> dos semanas? probablemente iota volvera a subir, pero entre tanto vendo, meto la pasta en otras criptos discutidas recientemente aqui, y recompro Iotas en dos semanas con fondos frescos. No me puedo permitir el lujo de tener criptos paradas dos semanas, acabo de llegar a este mundillo y siento que no queda mucho tiempo.



La Bolsa está diseñada para transferir el dinero de los impacientes a los pacientes.

Warren Buffet


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (17 Dic 2017)

javisurf99 dijo:


> buenos dias soy nuevo en el foro, estoy pensando en invertir 2000 euros en alguna criptomoneda pero no se cual sera buena para empezar....
> podeis ayudarme con alguna??



Realmente podemos ayudarte en otras muchas cosas pero decirte que compres una moneda u otra debe ser tu opción, decide por ti, no por los demás, pierde el tiempo estudiando el mercado, mirando que te interesa o que no, que viabilidad ves en esto o aquello, pierde el tiempo y quiza si lo haces puede y solo puede que luego ganes algo más que el tiempo que "perdiste".

El foro no es un broker al uso para llevar tu cuenta de criptomonedas e inversiones, si asi fuese muchos estaríamos ya llamándonos de hijo de puta para arriba.

Es decir , tu me aconsejaste que compra tal, NO. No me hagas responsable cuando otros tomaron elecciones por ti, con que dediques hoy menos de 1 par de horas podrias tenerlo muy claro.

Saludos y no lo tomes a mal, es un consejo, aquí en el foro hay información muy muy valiosa y gente que sabe mucho, hay que aprovecharse de ello.


----------



## javisurf99 (17 Dic 2017)

claro que no lo tomo mal, esta todo bien, no te preocupes Nakamoto y claro que no voy a echarle en cara nada a alguien me aconseje, solo consulto.....
ya me he dedicado mas de 2 horas a estudiar el tema y he leido mucho pero me meti aqui para ver si alguno estaba metiendo dinero en alguna cripto nueva que yo no conozco para ver si se puede ganar algo de dinero
el bitcoin todo el mundo le conoce y todo el mundo ha ganado dinero yo compre hace tiempo pero no quiero meter mas dinero ahora que esta tan caro...


----------



## Patanegra (17 Dic 2017)

que os parece como estrategia meterse en 10 monedas diferentes digamos unos 10.000 euros cada una? son muchas? creo que es mejor repartir los fondos en muchas monedas, asi tienes mas posibilidades de encontrar un pelotazo que compense las otras...opiniones?


----------



## trancos123 (17 Dic 2017)

Patanegra dijo:


> que os parece como estrategia meterse en 10 monedas diferentes digamos unos 10.000 euros cada una? son muchas? creo que es mejor repartir los fondos en muchas monedas, asi tienes mas posibilidades de encontrar un pelotazo que compense las otras...opiniones?



https://steemit.com/cryptocurrency/...se-study-usd100-on-each-of-top-100-a-year-ago

100$ a 100 monedas (10.000$), hold durante un año y ha conseguido 100.000$


----------



## juli (17 Dic 2017)

Phore 2demún.


He flipado...en su btctalk han convocado ( y cubierto ) 20 voluntarios para chequear la beta de su market place YA ( programado en roadmap para el primer trimestre de 2018 ) . Y anunciado la contratación de un nuevo dev especializado para ello. 

Recuerdo que tiene un supply actual de 9 millones y un máximo de 11 - bastante clitoridiana -

Esta coin...o es tortazo...o épica. Y se va a ver a no mucho tardar.


----------



## Drewcastle (17 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> Phore 2demún.
> 
> 
> He flipado...en su btctalk han convocado ( y cubierto ) 20 voluntarios para chequear la beta de su market place YA ( programado en roadmap para el primer trimestre de 2018 ) . Y anunciado la contratación de un nuevo dev especializado para ello.
> ...



Yo meti 200 pavos hace 2 dias justo antes de pegar el subidon, creo que fuiste tu el que pego el chivatazo en este hilo, me dio el palpito que iba a subir por su bajo cap y suply y zas, x2,5
muchas gracias genio 

La cosa es que no se si vender o seguir el hold, me da que la gente se esta fijando en ella por su potencial de beneficio y subira mas, pero nunca se sabe.

---------- Post added 17-dic-2017 at 15:59 ----------

Atencion a xspec, tambien puede dar beneficios, moneda privada que utiliza una version moderna basada en la red tor, que la hace irrastreable.

Iba a pillarla hace 2 dias pero me cague, desde eso ha hecho un x2 en lo que vanta un gallo, cuando haga la correccion que tiene pnta que lo haga pillare unos pocos tokens


----------



## carlosjulian (17 Dic 2017)

Si la APP de DENT sale sin problema alguno, es muy probable que en 2q o 3q del 2018 esto dispare a más que el dolar. Y ojalá lo logre, una APP qué hace cosas. En dado caso que no, pues a vender y ganar ganancias super buenas, que por ahora hay demasiado de sobra con lo generado.


----------



## juli (17 Dic 2017)

FACTOM...ya tardaba : ATH. Unade las tapadas que si un día se pone caprichosa puede dar un leñazo con ese float de cuidado. Ya hemos hablado de que sus movimientos comerciales , por sucliente tipo, se verán a saltos.

Pero bueno...proyecto de vieja escuela , galones y mucho curro intramuros...por mucho que a a lgunos les suenea chino aquí.


@Drewcastle :

Yo creo que a Phore le queda mucho público potencial. El Zpiv robad a PIVX con un simple market place descentralizado anclado es una arma comercial de destrucción masiva. Y cuanto más arriba esté en el top ( al borde del 200 ya ) , más tirón y más gente la conocerá.

Por cierto, malos exchanges...como cate un Bitrex por ejemplo,puede pegar un bombazo (otro) del carajo ( creo que el primer requisito es wallet propia y ellos la tienen )

Personalmente, sobre un Mnode limpio tras ROI, no sólo no me he desvinculado, sono que le he seguido goteando chapas cada 4 ó 5 horas...y no para.


----------



## Superoeo (17 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> Gracias por tus palabras, pero no me gusta lo de los "consejos". Que yo sepa, COMO TAL, 'sólo he dado alguno de PIVX, por una cuestión puramente OPERATIVA ...y por cifras entiendo que muuuuyyyy suaves ( no quiero muertos a mis espaldas , prefiero zamparme las mías a pulso vayan como vayan ).
> 
> Éso sí me llegan o me fijo en cosas que creo interesantes...las suelto aquí. Luego ya es cosa de cada uno.
> 
> ...




Sabias palabras. Y sí, tienes razón que viendo a PIVX desde esa perspectiva, la solidez alcista es innegable (aunque parezca que está parada, pero como sube de a poquito...) y el porcentaje de revalorización desde Agosto es cierto que es una barbaridad.

Yo era holder, pero me salí por su "estaticidad" y me pasé a Cardano, y bueno... creo que ha sido un buen movimiento pues he podido multiplicar bastante las PIVX.

Una pregunta:

Como siempre he holdeado las PIVX en el exchange (sí, listo de mi...), no pude mintar los pivz, ni nada de eso. Entiendo que ya no es posible hacerlo con los nuevos PIVX adquiridos no? Mi idea ahora ya sí que sería mantenerlos en HODL puro y duro.

El tema del staking con PIVX que tal funciona?


----------



## tixel (17 Dic 2017)

trancos123 dijo:


> https://steemit.com/cryptocurrency/...se-study-usd100-on-each-of-top-100-a-year-ago
> 
> 100$ a 100 monedas (10.000$), hold durante un año y ha conseguido 100.000$



Poco me parece, y menos este año. El mismo btc lo hizo mucho mejor.


----------



## Parlakistan (17 Dic 2017)

Mis apuestas para ir ampliando una cartera de alts bonitas para 2018,

Omisego
Paypai
Populous
Dash
Neo
Lbry credits
Tenx pay
Raiblocks
IOTA 

Y voy a estudiar pivx, las monedas privadas siempre son interesantes.


----------



## Seronoser (17 Dic 2017)

Patanegra dijo:


> cuando leo los comentarios aqui de muchos veteranos lamentando haber recogido beneficios demasiado pronto, me parece que para un novato como you es mejor holdear salvo cuando una moneda esta claramente de capa caida como Iota.
> 
> 10.000 euros en unos 8 dias, con una inversion inicial de 27.000 euros (que llegaron poco a poco a causa de los limites para novatos). Le voy a echar todos los ahorros, unos 200.000 euros y luego recuperarlos y holdear el resto. El problema son los limites de los exchanges. Una pena pues en las vacaciones la peña tendra tiempo libre para educarse y hacer las transferencias correspondientes.



Invierte sólo lo que puedas permitirte perder...no hagas el canelo amigo


----------



## Parlakistan (17 Dic 2017)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Mis apuestas para ir ampliando una cartera de alts bonitas para 2018,
> 
> Omisego
> Paypai
> ...



Edito, pivx es barata tal como está el mercado, el suministro es bastante escaso ¿qué tal el proyecto, es gente seria?


----------



## Patanegra (17 Dic 2017)

Seronoser dijo:


> Invierte sólo lo que puedas permitirte perder...no hagas el canelo amigo



si son ahorros que se mueren de risa durante años...si los pierdo mi consuelo sera que al menos alguien los disfrutara mas que yo  Pero bueno, aqui se viene llorado, si se aceptan las ganancias hay que saber que puedes dejar las plumas.

por cierto, intento comprar PIVX en el exchange Cryptopia. Es mi impresion o hay timadores en esos exchanges iliquidos que intentan poner ordenes de venta degrandes cantidades a por ejemplo 0.2 LTC por un PIVX cuando el mercado es 0.02 LTC por PIVX? lo hacen adrede esperando que los novatos piquemos?


----------



## arras2 (17 Dic 2017)

carlosjulian dijo:


> Si la APP de DENT sale sin problema alguno, es muy probable que en 2q o 3q del 2018 esto dispare a más que el dolar. Y ojalá lo logre, una APP qué hace cosas. En dado caso que no, pues a vender y ganar ganancias super buenas, que por ahora hay demasiado de sobra con lo generado.




¿Con un suply de 100 mil millones de monedas? Uf, sería triplicar el marketcap de bitcoin no? 

Yo no entré por cobarde a 0,00003... :cook:. Es lo que hay, soy novato total y todavía me cuesta asimilar lo que está pasando. Todavía no comprendo el flujo de dinero para que las de atrás hagan estas subidas en cuestión de horas.


----------



## javisurf99 (17 Dic 2017)

alguna web buena para comprar las cryptomonedas con tarjetas de credito??


----------



## Patanegra (17 Dic 2017)

javisurf99 dijo:


> alguna web buena para comprar las cryptomonedas con tarjetas de credito??



a mi me gusta bitpanda, en dos dias aprobado y comprando criptos.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (17 Dic 2017)

arras2 dijo:


> ¿Con un suply de 100 mil millones de monedas? Uf, sería triplicar el marketcap de bitcoin no?
> 
> Yo no entré por cobarde a 0,00003... :cook:. Es lo que hay, soy novato total y todavía me cuesta asimilar lo que está pasando. Todavía no comprendo el flujo de dinero para que las de atrás hagan estas subidas en cuestión de horas.



El suply real para la venta de crypto son 30 millones, 60 son para la app y otros 10 son para los devs y el equipo de Dent.

Los de moneda crypto puedes utilizarlos para la app pero al reves no.

saludos.


----------



## Patanegra (17 Dic 2017)

trancos123 dijo:


> https://steemit.com/cryptocurrency/...se-study-usd100-on-each-of-top-100-a-year-ago
> 
> 100$ a 100 monedas (10.000$), hold durante un año y ha conseguido 100.000$



hombre, tantas no ya que no recuperas los fondos de cajon, y hay que tener monederos para todas.

Aun asi de las 100 monedas, 18 se fueron al garete. O sea si lo extrapolamos a 10 monedas, 2 se iran a la mierda. En mi caso, me imagino que sera una ya que estoy en proyectos mas establecidos aunque ninguna se ira al x1000, como mucho x100. Me imagino que en un año estaré en el x10. Realisticamente, asumiiendo que mi cartera representa la media del market cap, no lo veo multiplicar mas del x10 en el 2018. A menos que haya una gran caida, eso sera el ultimo tren para un x40 o x50.

No saldré de pobre en un año...ya lo tengo asumido. Aunque dara para alguna alegria ienso:  :8:


----------



## arras2 (17 Dic 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> El suply real para la venta de crypto son 30 millones, 60 son para la app y otros 10 son para los devs y el equipo de Dent.
> 
> Los de moneda crypto puedes utilizarlos para la app pero al reves no.
> 
> saludos.



30 millones o 30 mil millones? Me lío con las cifras :XX:.


----------



## javisurf99 (17 Dic 2017)

alguna otra aparte de bitpanda que no te pidan la verificacion esa de tener que hacerte una foto con el dni??


----------



## arras2 (17 Dic 2017)

Yo tengo un 15% de mi capital disponible en eth y no sé donde meterlo. Ha subido todo tanto que no sé que hacer!. También me limita estar sólo en binance. ADA subida brutal y las otras que sugerís no están aquí. He pillado un 5% de district0x. Quizá tocará esperar a verlo todo rojo.

Estas subidas dan vértigo.


----------



## Drewcastle (17 Dic 2017)

Patanegra dijo:


> hombre, tantas no ya que no recuperas los fondos de cajon, y hay que tener monederos para todas.
> 
> Aun asi de las 100 monedas, 18 se fueron al garete. O sea si lo extrapolamos a 10 monedas, 2 se iran a la mierda. En mi caso, me imagino que sera una ya que estoy en proyectos mas establecidos aunque ninguna se ira al x1000, como mucho x100. Me imagino que en un año estaré en el x10. Realisticamente, asumiiendo que mi cartera representa la media del market cap, no lo veo multiplicar mas del x10 en el 2018. A menos que haya una gran caida, eso sera el ultimo tren para un x40 o x50.
> 
> No saldré de pobre en un año...ya lo tengo asumido. Aunque dara para alguna alegria ienso:  :8:



Pregunta de novato, lo de que haya que tener monederos para todas, es necesario? Que problema hay de mantener las monedas dentro de los exchanges? 
Dentro del caso de que sean relativamente fiables, como por ejemplo binance


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (17 Dic 2017)

arras2 dijo:


> 30 millones o 30 mil millones? Me lío con las cifras :XX:.



30 mil :XX:


----------



## Divad (17 Dic 2017)

Igual se obtiene una mayor más revalorización comprando las chapas que serán de uso común y del mantenimiento (protección) del juego.

Seguridad y control del juego => Aragon
Velocidad de procesamiento (TX)=> Raiden
Velocidad de procesamiento y conexiones privadas => omg
Suministro de chapas => Bancor
Uso de las chapas (tarjetas) => monaco, tenx,... [también se usarán los móviles como medio de pago con otras cryptos]
Almacenamiento y procesado de datos => golem, rlc
Pago de luz => powr
Datos (Internet) => dent
Oro => dgd
Centros de salud => patientory
Emulación de bancos => bankera, qash, jibrel,...
Cadena alimenticia => Ambrosus
Criptoparaiso => dash, pivx, monero, komodo, verge,...
SO para introducirse o mejoras en el nuevo sistema => stratis, qtum,...
Cualquier proyecto relacionado con la IA (partiendo de la madre Sophia)
Arreglarte los piños => dentacoin
Cualquiera de entretenimiento

El sistema viejo ya ha sido reemplazado y mejorado por el nuevo que han creado. Solo falta que tenga luz verde y todos a cambiar el chip. Sería para la siguiente actualización de ETH que sería entre Mayo y Junio. Posiblemente la estocada final al sistema fiduciario lo veamos en Octubre ienso:

ETH sería de uso global, Neo para los chinos, waves para los rusos, hay muchas cryptos que serán de utilidad pero por expansión algunas tendrán una mayor rentabilidad.

La tendencia de todas las cryptos es alcista, si alguien se queda pillado en una corrección tan solo tiene que tener paciencia para que vuelva el bot de turno a regarla. También se puede uno salir con perdidas y montarse en otra atracción que le pueda recuperar lo perdido y darle buenos extras. Ojo con entrar en una espiral negativa que conlleve a concatenar perdidas.

Entra con todo en criptolandia pero dejáte lo justo para ir tirando con los papeles. Si necesitas papeles te haces una transferencia y listo, también está localbitcoins para que negrofuturo no se entere de que te estás riendo de hacienda y si ayudas a los que te rodean a entrar... pues ya tienes papeles.

Buena caza para todos!


----------



## debianito (17 Dic 2017)

Buenas tardes,
Llevo un tiempo leyendo el hilo y he de reconocer que las usuarios que hay en este hilo son increibles por compartir los buenos negocios que se puede hacer en el mundo de las criptomonedas
Entiendo, que al igual que en la bolsa, se puede perder todo ó ganar todo
Por mi parte, espero no perder todo y ganar aunque sea un poco, siguiendo consejos de los foreros que tan amablemente nos informar
Despues de dar las gracias, quería preguntaros, estoy interesado en comprar unas pocas de dent para probar, en que monedero las habeis comprados?
Gracias por adelantado


----------



## Divad (17 Dic 2017)

Drewcastle dijo:


> Pregunta de novato, lo de que haya que tener monederos para todas, es necesario? Que problema hay de mantener las monedas dentro de los exchanges?
> Dentro del caso de que sean relativamente fiables, como por ejemplo binance



Todas las que estén ligadas a ETH, tienes
MyEtherWallet.com

Te lo envías a tu monedero y listo.

Las demás te descargas el monedero oficial de la web y te envías las chapas de la exchange. 

Si vas a estar comprando barato y vendido caro es un coñazo estar con las chapas para arriba y para abajo. Hazte un % de chapas en modo plan de pensiones, las guardas y no las tocas y con otro % te pones a tradear (es lo que hago).

Las exchanges no son de fiar por la sencilla razón que tú dinero no está en tu poder, sino que lo compartes con el tabernero de turno. El día menos pensado sale el "hacker" de turno y se lo lleva todo... pero esto todavía no ocurrirá hasta que las exchanges en el nuevo juego comiencen a funcionar. Tengo en el punto de mira a Cobinhood y saldrán más a patadas.

La idea es mudarse de las exchanges que estén ligadas al sistema fiduciario a criptolandia


----------



## haruki murakami (17 Dic 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Todas las que estén ligadas a ETH, tienes
> MyEtherWallet.com
> 
> Te lo envías a tu monedero y listo.
> ...



My ether wallet...esta caida..nada que me carga...


----------



## Patanegra (17 Dic 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Igual se obtiene una mayor más revalorización comprando las chapas que serán de uso común y del mantenimiento (protección) del juego.
> 
> Seguridad y control del juego => Aragon
> Velocidad de procesamiento (TX)=> Raiden
> ...



post para enmarcar y enviarselo a los pobres escepticos tulipaneros. Ellos piensan solo en tulipanes cuando el futuro del sistema monetario esta delante de sus narices.

Una vez que consiga mi x50 donaré alguna BTC a los afectados por los escepticos ) . Yo fui uno de esos infelices que les hice caso hasta que un dia decidi a mirar por mi mismo y aqui estoy de novato.


----------



## silverwindow (17 Dic 2017)

ojo NEO que se va, se va.
Y ademas tiene poco supply,eso me encanta.


----------



## Patanegra (17 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> La Bolsa está diseñada para transferir el dinero de los impacientes a los pacientes.
> 
> Warren Buffet



) )

gracias por el "consejo" del dinosaurio.

Warren Buffet en 2014:

_While the famed investor hasn't said much about bitcoin recently, he called it "a mirage" a few years ago. "Stay away from it," Buffett said on CNBC in 2014, adding: "The idea that it [bitcoin] has some huge intrinsic value is just a joke in my view."_

https://www.cnbc.com/2017/12/08/where-warren-buffett-thinks-you-should-invest-your-money.html

vamos todo un visionario :XX: :bla:


----------



## germantsi (17 Dic 2017)

Superoeo dijo:


> Sabias palabras. Y sí, tienes razón que viendo a PIVX desde esa perspectiva, la solidez alcista es innegable (aunque parezca que está parada, pero como sube de a poquito...) y el porcentaje de revalorización desde Agosto es cierto que es una barbaridad.
> 
> Yo era holder, pero me salí por su "estaticidad" y me pasé a Cardano, y bueno... creo que ha sido un buen movimiento pues he podido multiplicar bastante las PIVX.
> 
> ...



Si que puedes.

Los mandas a tu wallet en el cliente oficial y puedes hacer Stack o convertirlas a Zpiv.

Zpiv es solo un estado de tus monedas. Las haces intrazables o las conviertes de nuevo en normales.

Enviado desde mi LG-K420 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## san_miguel (17 Dic 2017)

Objetivos NEO


----------



## PREDATOR (17 Dic 2017)

Lo mejor de este hilo es cuando aprendes a leer entre lineas...
Aqui se maneja bastante, esto es solo la punta del Iceberg,
Creo q los más veteranos seguramente tienen un grupo paralelo para los pepinos gordos


----------



## Colegon (17 Dic 2017)

No os estáis empezando a hacer cacota? jajaja vaya panorama. Vamos a pagarle las pensiones a todos los jubilaos de Españistan.


----------



## haruki murakami (17 Dic 2017)

bueno..ya complete el registro KYC de SingularityNET...vamos a ver si me aprueban..la verdad fue muy sencillo el proceso.
El 19 es el token sale, durante 24 horas..luego sacaran otra para los que no pudieron...si es que no llegaran a completar los 36 millones.

De este token, creo que los japoneses van a querer devorarselo.


----------



## PREDATOR (17 Dic 2017)

Patanegra dijo:


> ) )
> 
> gracias por el "consejo" del dinosaurio.
> 
> ...



Quizàs es más listo de lo que parece y dijo eso para que la borregada no entrase... ienso:


----------



## McMax (17 Dic 2017)

No sé qué ha pasado en dent pero me ha comprado 15


----------



## Patanegra (17 Dic 2017)

PREDATOR dijo:


> Quizàs es más listo de lo que parece y dijo eso para que la borregada no entrase... ienso:



claro Buffet queria mantener el precio bajo porque no tenia bastantes fondos, asi podria entrar mas tarde con mas pasta ::

---------- Post added 17-dic-2017 at 18:56 ----------




haruki murakami dijo:


> bueno..ya complete el registro KYC de SingularityNET...vamos a ver si me aprueban..la verdad fue muy sencillo el proceso.
> El 19 es el token sale, durante 24 horas..luego sacaran otra para los que no pudieron...si es que no llegaran a completar los 36 millones.
> 
> De este token, creo que los japoneses van a querer devorarselo.



aun podemos comprar en la ICO de SingularityNET? no estaba cerrada?


----------



## san_miguel (17 Dic 2017)

Cuidado porque esta noche puede haber corrección, divergencia bajista en BTC. Puede bajar hasta 17900, o 16300. Es solo una posibilidad.


----------



## Tex Johnston (17 Dic 2017)

Drewcastle dijo:


> Pregunta de novato, lo de que haya que tener monederos para todas, es necesario? Que problema hay de mantener las monedas dentro de los exchanges?
> Dentro del caso de que sean relativamente fiables, como por ejemplo binance




Mt. Gox - Wikipedia


----------



## Drewcastle (17 Dic 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Todas las que estén ligadas a ETH, tienes
> MyEtherWallet.com
> 
> Te lo envías a tu monedero y listo.
> ...



Ese es el problema, que muchas las quiero mercadear en corto para saltar a otras que pueden tener mas potencial de subida, y si tengo cada una en un monedero distinto es un engorro, mirare lo etherwallet
me puedes explicar lo marcado en negrita? 

Y en cuanto al ultimo parrafo, te refieres a que se pueda hacer la conversion de criptos a moneda fiat dentro del exchange? Porque en ese caso binance se supone que estaria salvada, si no me equivoco.

Perdon por el retraso ::




Tex Johnston dijo:


> Mt. Gox - Wikipedia



cuantas veces ha ocurrido este tipo de casos a gran escala en exchanges? Que posibilidad real de que ocurra hay? Porque supongo que estas webs imvertiran un pico en mejorar la segurodad, aunque siempre puede pasar algo evidentemente.


----------



## Divad (17 Dic 2017)

Drewcastle dijo:


> Ese es el problema, que muchas las quiero mercadear en corto para saltar a otras que pueden tener mas potencial de subida, y si tengo cada una en un monedero distinto es un engorro, mirare lo etherwallet
> me puedes explicar lo marcado en negrita?
> 
> Y en cuanto al ultimo parrafo, te refieres a que se pueda hacer la conversion de criptos a moneda fiat dentro del exchange? Porque en ese caso binance se supone que estaria salvada, o te refieres a otra cosa?
> ...



Todavía podemos estar tranquilos. Solo hay que estar pendiente de las exchanges que crezcan en criptolandia ya que cuando comiencen a cumplir con su utilidad... podremos asistir a un festín de casos Mt. Gox que estén ancladas en el fiduciario. 

Igual no me he explicado bien, se trata de actualizar lo viejo por lo nuevo, si lo viejo no se actualiza que opciones tiene?

1) Despedirse de buenas
2) Morirse lentamente
3) Hacerse un autohackeo para trincar el pastel

Habrá que confiar en la ética y moralidad de quienes estén detrás... 

Prefiero decantarme por la 1) y la 2) ya que bastante se han tenido que llevar como para hacer semejante putada.

Los bitcoñeros del foro asustaban en que petería poloniex, luego bittrex y así andan para que los que entrasen se quedasen en bitcoin sin moverse.

También está etherdelta, pero para mi gusto es una puta basura. Lo único positivo es que puedes negociar el GAS y cuando lo usaba me entraban al mínimo; ordenes con 0.1 hasta que entraron los gatos saturando la red. Anoche realice unos movimientos a 4 de gas y ya no me daban error.

Paketazo probó la plataforma de waves y poco le ha faltado de contratar a sicarios para que le devuelvan la pasta :: Sobre cobinhood lo único que puedo decir es que he probado la beta, muy práctica y si encima es a 0 fee, pues ya es la leche  hay listillos detrás, su proyección será buena una vez comience a funcionar.

Estaría bien hacer una lista de las exchanges ancladas en criptolandia e ir haciendo un seguimiento.


----------



## Tex Johnston (17 Dic 2017)

cuantas veces ha ocurrido este tipo de casos a gran escala en exchanges? Que posibilidad real de que ocurra hay? Porque supongo que estas webs imvertiran un pico en mejorar la segurodad, aunque siempre puede pasar algo evidentemente.[/QUOTE]

Con lo poco confiables que son los exchanges con sus dificultades sólamente para loggearse (Kraken), demoras en poner órdenes (otra vez Kraken) y a veces en el secuestro liso y llano de tus cuentas (Bittrex) porque a los señores se les ocurre cambiar las reglas de juego una vez que estás dentro, cuando no el vaciamiento como ya ha ocurrido con MtGox yo diría que las posibilidades son muy reales.
Pero bueno, como has dicho, si tradeas en corto tampoco puedes estar todo el tiempo sacando y metiendo de tus wallets, con la consiguiente pérdida por comisiones.
Como ves, el verdadero negocio aquí es poner un exchange.


----------



## Drewcastle (17 Dic 2017)

Y no creeis que binance es bastante fiable?, quiero decir, si incluso tienen un propio token con el que pueden mercadear y sacar beneficio ademas de sacar comisiones, ¿lo logico no seria plantearse seguir creciendo y aumentar la seguridad para ganar mas dinero exponencialmente?

Vale que hay exchanges chapuceros y ladrones,¿ pero todos? Alguno debe tener una forma de pensar profesional con miras a su supervivencia y crecimiento a largo plazo.

Yo creo que ocurrira que al final solo unos pocos exchanges se convertirar en autenticos gigantes gracias a su confiabilidad, y el resto pasaran sin pena y sin gloria, y si sobreviven sera gracias a que venden monedas que no existen en otros lugares.

Porque tambien esta el caso de que hay veces que los exchange pueden ser mas seguros que el monedero especifico, como habeis comentado antes con waves, o lo que paso con iota hace unas semanas.


----------



## EDV (17 Dic 2017)

Parece que ahora Kraken va mejor. Y según decían durante esta semana van a ir mejorando los servidores antes la avalancha de registros y operaciones.

Me alegro si es así, es un exchanger que me gustaba. Espero que vuelva a ser lo que era.


----------



## Patanegra (17 Dic 2017)

en el monedero de HitBtc, se pueden dejar fondos en el "Trading Account" y en el "main account"....es este ultimo seguro?


----------



## trancos123 (17 Dic 2017)

haruki murakami dijo:


> bueno..ya complete el registro KYC de SingularityNET...vamos a ver si me aprueban..la verdad fue muy sencillo el proceso.
> El 19 es el token sale, durante 24 horas..luego sacaran otra para los que no pudieron...si es que no llegaran a completar los 36 millones.
> 
> De este token, creo que los japoneses van a querer devorarselo.



Esa moneda esta megahypeada, te llevaras unas buenas ganancias.


----------



## Cayo Marcio (17 Dic 2017)

Atención con Einstenium:

Twitter

Puede pegar un subidón importante, le veo bastante potencial a esta cripto, la he conocido hace poco eso sí, hay que informarse bien.


----------



## Kukulkam (17 Dic 2017)

Neo viene cargadito para 2018, APex NEX, THEKEY y mas....


----------



## Claudius (17 Dic 2017)

For a fuller picture, here's the top 75 risk-adjusted performers from a study of 200 coins (según un chino kudeiro)
https://twitter.com/woonomic/status/942451968613797888/photo/1


----------



## haruki murakami (17 Dic 2017)

Patanegra dijo:


> claro Buffet queria mantener el precio bajo porque no tenia bastantes fondos, asi podria entrar mas tarde con mas pasta ::
> 
> ---------- Post added 17-dic-2017 at 18:56 ----------
> 
> ...




Desde el 13 cerraron su whitelist... No se puede. La ICO es para los usuarios regitrados


----------



## Kondarra (17 Dic 2017)

Se acerca la Navidad y quiero regalar altcoins a mis allegados en paper wallets. Me gustaría una coin de coste bajo, que no haya sido pumpeada y que no tenga mala pinta para una inversión a largo plazo (igual pido mucho). ¿Alguna idea?


----------



## PREDATOR (17 Dic 2017)

Tex Johnston dijo:


> cuantas veces ha ocurrido este tipo de casos a gran escala en exchanges? Que posibilidad real de que ocurra hay? Porque supongo que estas webs imvertiran un pico en mejorar la segurodad, aunque siempre puede pasar algo evidentemente.



*prueba bitcoin.de cotiza en el DAX*

Con lo poco confiables que son los exchanges con sus dificultades sólamente para loggearse (Kraken), demoras en poner órdenes (otra vez Kraken) y a veces en el secuestro liso y llano de tus cuentas (Bittrex) porque a los señores se les ocurre cambiar las reglas de juego una vez que estás dentro, cuando no el vaciamiento como ya ha ocurrido con MtGox yo diría que las posibilidades son muy reales.
Pero bueno, como has dicho, si tradeas en corto tampoco puedes estar todo el tiempo sacando y metiendo de tus wallets, con la consiguiente pérdida por comisiones.
Como ves, el verdadero negocio aquí es poner un exchange.[/QUOTE]



haruki murakami dijo:


> Desde el 13 cerraron su whitelist... No se puede. La ICO es para los usuarios regitrados



Estoy dentro de la 1 Wl, ire contando acontecimientos, quiero salir de la carrera de la rata y pagarme un injerto de pelo en turquia,Algunos foreros de este hilo ya lo han conseguido.



Spoiler



Â¿QuÃ© es la PercepcioÌn SisteÌmica? - YouTube


----------



## silverwindow (17 Dic 2017)

A Stellar Lumens le han metido un chute o que ase?


----------



## orbeo (17 Dic 2017)

silverwindow dijo:


> A Stellar Lumens le han metido un chute o que ase?



Y más que va a subir


----------



## Patanegra (17 Dic 2017)

donde guardais los DENT? ahora los tengo en hitBtc...tiene Dent un monedero?


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (17 Dic 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Se acerca la Navidad y quiero regalar altcoins a mis allegados en paper wallets. Me gustaría una coin de coste bajo, que no haya sido pumpeada y que no tenga mala pinta para una inversión a largo plazo (igual pido mucho). ¿Alguna idea?



Hostias Kondarra, como va todo? me alegra verte por aquí.

Asi a bote pronto, Stellar, Omisego. Son aun muy baratas que es un plus.

---------- Post added 17-dic-2017 at 21:44 ----------




Patanegra dijo:


> donde guardais los DENT? ahora los tengo en hitBtc...tiene Dent un monedero?



ERC-20

Monedero basado en sistema Ethereum


----------



## Cayo Marcio (17 Dic 2017)

silverwindow dijo:


> A Stellar Lumens le han metido un chute o que ase?



Yo a Stellar le tengo hasta cariño ( mal hecho), fue mi primera inversión en el mundo de las criptos, compré a 0.08 y desde entonces no me ha dado más que alegrías, sube sin prisa pero sin pausa.


----------



## -bubble- (17 Dic 2017)

Patanegra dijo:


> donde guardais los DENT? ahora los tengo en hitBtc...tiene Dent un monedero?



Ya te respondo yo. 

Puedes meter en una misma cuenta de myetherwallet la moneda madre ethereum y sus hijas SIEMPRE y cuando sean compatibles con ERC20.

¿Qué son los Tokens ERC20 de Ethereum y cómo funcionan? | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas

Entra en myetherwallet, introduce tu dirección en "View Balance Only (Must use one of above options to send)" y cuando entres fíjate en la parte derecha. Verás "Load tokens".

Cuando le das, ves todas las hijas de Ethereum.

¡OJO!

NO os asusteis si comprais DENTACOIN ya que en un principio si la pasais a la dirección no vereis la moneda. Para eso teneis que ir a "add custom token", y añadirla. Dentro de ese mismo apartado teneis las instrucciones para añadir tokens. Aunque el token no esté en la lista y no la puedas ver, si que estará en la cuenta cuando hagas la transferencia desde el exchange.


----------



## Cayo Marcio (17 Dic 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> ERC-20
> 
> Monedero basado en sistema Ethereum



Algún truco para librarse de las comisiones?, yo si muevo mis Dent en HitBTC me cobran más de 100 € de comisión, lo que me parece un robo.


----------



## davitin (17 Dic 2017)

Chicos, sonm casi a 28 cenravos, hace un par de semanas estaba a 13...se acerca el dia 25...al final creo que el anuncio es la telnet del proyecto y el wallet...podria llegar al dolar, ojala, tengo un huevo de chapas ahi, como zumbe me llevo un buen pellozvo.

Otra que me esta saliendo muy bien es neo, joder como esta zumbando, ojala llegase a los 200 o 300 pavos, por pedir...jejej


----------



## haruki murakami (17 Dic 2017)

desde hace unos dias que ETH esta empezando subida y ya rompio los 725 otra vez...creo que va para arriba a partir de ahora...estar atentos.


----------



## Divad (17 Dic 2017)

Cayo Marcio dijo:


> Algún truco para librarse de las comisiones?, yo si muevo mis Dent en HitBTC me cobran más de 100 € de comisión, lo que me parece un robo.



Bonito sablazo, a la larga debería de compensarlo cuando llevas millones de chapas :rolleye:


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (17 Dic 2017)

Cayo Marcio dijo:


> Algún truco para librarse de las comisiones?, yo si muevo mis Dent en HitBTC me cobran más de 100 € de comisión, lo que me parece un robo.



No, la primera vez que saque beneficios con Dent ya me comi el 0,1 de fee, ahora más de lo mismo pero compensa por las subidas tan bestias, Hitbtc tiene esas fees, cuando salga a Kucoin mañana igual es interesante ver que comisiones tienen alli.

También como dice Divad depende de las chapas, si tienes 5 o 6 ceros.. pues compensa.


----------



## kokoliso1 (17 Dic 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Se acerca la Navidad y quiero regalar altcoins a mis allegados en paper wallets. Me gustaría una coin de coste bajo, que no haya sido pumpeada y que no tenga mala pinta para una inversión a largo plazo (igual pido mucho). ¿Alguna idea?



Yo estoy haciendo lo mismo con TAAS, está algo cara pero paga intereses cada 3 meses por ahora. Los 30 dolares que regalé en septiembre son casi 50 ahora incluyendo unos 3,5 de intereses en Ether que ahora son 5$ y subiendo.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (17 Dic 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Chicos, sonm casi a 28 cenravos, hace un par de semanas estaba a 13...se acerca el dia 25...al final creo que el anuncio es la telnet del proyecto y el wallet...podria llegar al dolar, ojala, tengo un huevo de chapas ahi, como zumbe me llevo un buen pellozvo.
> 
> Otra que me esta saliendo muy bien es neo, joder como esta zumbando, ojala llegase a los 200 o 300 pavos, por pedir...jejej



Yo he comprado 200 euros de Sonm hace 1 par de horas, veremos.

A ver que cae, tiene buena pinta y un roadmap interesante.

( La vi por ti y creo que Juli, gracias)


----------



## Patanegra (17 Dic 2017)

nada de regalos estupidos estas navidades. La cena de nochebuena, sopa de sobre y chopped....cada euro gastado inutilmente son de 10 a 100 euros que no ganaras mas tard. Esperad a la navidad del 2019 para celebrarla por todo lo alto


----------



## Drewcastle (17 Dic 2017)

Vaya cagada no haber pillado xspec hace dos dias, hubiese hecho mas de un x2, espero que haya una correccion


----------



## paketazo (17 Dic 2017)

Si quereis un buen regalo estas navidades, os recomiendo un trezor, un ledger o incluso un buen portatil dónde no metais más que vuestro wallet y nada más, y que solo conecteis para las cosas serias.

Luego lo que vayais "rapiñando" a los exchangers, lo vais "retirando" a estas hardware wallets.

Un saludo y buenas cazas...dormid algo, que el mundo no se hizo en 7 días, por mucho que pretendan hacernoslo creer...y rezad a san *Bitcoñero* patrón de los hold prósperos.


----------



## PREDATOR (18 Dic 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Si quereis un buen regalo estas navidades, os recomiendo un trezor, un ledger o incluso un buen portatil dónde no metais más que vuestro wallet y nada más, y que solo conecteis para las cosas serias.
> 
> Luego lo que vayais "rapiñando" a los exchangers, lo vais "retirando" a estas hardware wallets.
> 
> Un saludo y buenas cazas...dormid algo, que el mundo no se hizo en 7 días, por mucho que pretendan hacernoslo creer...y rezad a san *Bitcoñero* patrón de los hold prósperos.



Hola Paketazo, como ves el proyecto de todos los meses durante 2018 diversificar 200Eur en el top 10 de Coint? Soy mileurista y lonchafinista desde hace tiempo, ves factible o crees que ya esta "el pescao vendio"
Gracias.

PD.
Dónde crees que nos encontramos ahora?


----------



## AssGaper (18 Dic 2017)

Que opinais del Bytecoin (BCN), se minan unas pocas en una hora.


----------



## McMax (18 Dic 2017)

DUMP en Dent, follada bestial
Ha pasado de 20 a 10 en nada.
Así que he pillado bastantes chapas y ahora tradeando unas pocas mas


----------



## Divad (18 Dic 2017)

McMax dijo:


> DUMP en Dent, follada bestial
> Ha pasado de 20 a 10 en nada.
> Así que he pillado bastantes chapas y ahora tradeando unas pocas mas



Con la de infartos que han pasado los bitcoñeros... esto no es nada :: dale un par de horas y todo volverá a la senda 

Una pena no aprovechar en recargar fichas y vender tras la vuelta a la normalidad. Es una buena manera de hacer caja rápido.


----------



## McMax (18 Dic 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Con la de infartos que han pasado los bitcoñeros... esto no es nada :: dale un par de horas y todo volverá a la senda
> 
> Una pena no aprovechar en recargar fichas y vender tras la vuelta a la normalidad. Es una buena manera de hacer caja rápido.



Es lo que hecho. Con DENT estoy arreglando las cagadas que hice con otras.


----------



## Drewcastle (18 Dic 2017)

Casi todas las top 20 bajando excepto ada y neo que van como un cohete y stellar que sigue la estela

Que me he perdido? ::

Vaya FOMO con Cardano


----------



## Divad (18 Dic 2017)

McMax dijo:


> Es lo que hecho. Con DENT estoy arreglando las cagadas que hice con otras.



Bien hecho! :Aplauso:

Me estoy dando cuenta que cada vez que entra una exchange nueva pega un bajón para que la entrada sea cómoda y con tendencia alcista.

Estos movimientos comienzan a cantar demasiado ::


----------



## carlosjulian (18 Dic 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Bien hecho! :Aplauso:
> 
> Me estoy dando cuenta que cada vez que entra una exchange nueva pega un bajón para que la entrada sea cómoda y con tendencia alcista.
> 
> Estos movimientos comienzan a cantar demasiado ::



No te miento Divad, que justo eso empecé a estudiar en la mañana, porque lo mismo pasó cuando entró en CoilRaill, en estos días y de ahí pegó el subidón. Es algo normal que empieza a ser un patrón y podemos empezar a emplearlo a favor.

Un día antes, vender caro, y en la bajada comprar barato y realizar el mismo juego.

Este parque de diversiones me gusta. 

Otra cosa que analice hoy, y no tenía en cuenta o al menos no sabía, era sobre el valor de la moneda.

Capitalización del Mercado = Precio de la moneda * Monedas en Circulación

Un simple despeje matemático

Precio de la moneda = Capitalización del Mercado / Monedas en Circulación.

Cuanto más monedas haya en circulación, menor será el precio de la moneda, y cuánta menos moneda haya en circulación mayor será el precio de dicha moneda, esto referente a la capitalización. 

* Con poca capitalización y menos monedas el precio se dispara. 

Un ejemplo, es Gnosis posee un precio alto, pero sus monedas en circulación son pocas respecto a DENT por ejemplo, o a Verge. 

Pero lo mejor será encontrar el patrón, y ver los viajes de bucle que se pega el Bot, para atraparlo en la ola próxima.

----- Lo que necesitamos para que DENT valga al menos 0.5 centavos de dolar ----

Sería algo así:

Capitalización del Mercado = 0.5 $ * 10,614,760,961 
Capitalización del Mercado = 5,307,380,481 

Necesitaría tener actualmente la capitalización que tiene MONERO, para lograr eso. Qué en lo que va del año, creo que se puede lograr.


----------



## Divad (18 Dic 2017)

carlosjulian dijo:


> No te miento Divad, que justo eso empecé a estudiar en la mañana, porque lo mismo pasó cuando entró en CoilRaill, en estos días y de ahí pegó el subidón. Es algo normal que empieza a ser un patrón y podemos empezar a emplearlo a favor.
> 
> Un día antes, vender caro, y en la bajada comprar barato y realizar el mismo juego.
> 
> ...



A medida que vaya entrando en más exchanges es más fácil que los bots la inflen. Verge en horas ha superado $1B y en criptolandia se han visto muchas burradas :: por lo que no me cabe duda que con Dent veamos barbaridades :Baile:

La jugada de salirse antes de que entre una exchange nueva antes de que pase el bot para bajarla se podría extrapolar a cualquier crypto. Habría que ver si se repite los patrones, es una forma de incentivar a los traders que están en la exchange a comprar barato.

Lo más gracioso es que encima habrá una competición del mejor trader :: 

No me queda claro, quien entre con millones de chapas y no haga nada o ejecute una orden ya ganaría? Habrá que ver la letra pequeña de las reglas del torneo 8:

---------- Post added 18-dic-2017 at 04:01 ----------

Recomendable lectura sobre los criptoparaisos

I enjoyed this CEOs write up on Verge vs Other Anon Coin. Let the Fomo and Fud commence! : vergecurrency


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (18 Dic 2017)

Ahora es difícil equivocarse con cualquier moneda. Todas parecen rentables. Fijaos en Status, que nadie habla de ella, parecía en estado catatónico desde hace mucho tiempo y vaya progresión de subida que lleva, sin hacer ruido.


----------



## davitin (18 Dic 2017)

Sonm a 30 centavos.

Este dia 25 espero que llegue al dolar con la puesta en marcha de su telnet y el wallet...que paradojico, ese dia me toca currar en la garita de los cojones...con un poco de suerte me enbolsare un paston ese dia, pero un paston, mientras los propietarios de la urbanizacion salen de fiesta y me miran pensando "mira este pobre gilipollas".

En fin.


----------



## pepeluilli (18 Dic 2017)

Me estoy intentando registrar en Binance y por un estúpido captcha no hay manera.

La madre que los pario


----------



## Cayo Marcio (18 Dic 2017)

Una moneda de la que no he leído mucho por aquí es Qtum y sin embargo no para de subir y subir,recuerdo verla a 8 hace poco y ahora ya anda por 37. ¿Alguien sabe a que se debe?, incluso ahora que la mayoría esta en rojo sigue subiendo a buen ritmo.


----------



## davitin (18 Dic 2017)

sergiomaor dijo:


> Davitin cuéntame algo más de esto porque lo ves despuntable
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



Sonm, super computacion distribuida de uso general, la competencia directa es golem, pero golem no tiene producto acabado, y sonm ya estrena su red de pruebas el dia 25, osea ya tienen mpv, producto minimo usable, y la wallet tambien es para este mes, la red de pruebas la han terminado dos meses antes de lo previsto, el anuncio en redes sociales es para hoy y el precio parece que esta subiendo ya, el producto final ya terminado es para junio o julio.


----------



## Cayo Marcio (18 Dic 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Sonm, super computacion distribuida de uso general, la competencia directa es golem, pero golem no tiene producto acabado, y sonm ya estrena su red de pruebas el dia 25, osea ya tienen mpv, producto minimo usable, y la wallet tambien es para este mes, la red de pruebas la han terminado dos meses antes de lo previsto, el anuncio en redes sociales es para hoy y el precio parece que esta subiendo ya, el producto final ya terminado es para junio o julio.



Si que está despegando sí... acabo de comprar más. Parece que va a hacer un IOTA dentro de poco.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (18 Dic 2017)

En algo menos de 2 horas empieza el trading con Dent en Kucoin, a las 8 uct+( hora local vamos), habrá que estar atentos.

Buena promo.
After listing of DENT on Monday 18 December, the following rewards will be available for DENT traders.

KuCoin will list Dent (DENT) on Monday, December 18. The trading markets will include DENT/BTC and DENT/ETH. Users can start depositing and trading DENT on Monday December 18 20.00 UTC+8

Traders will enjoy 50% discount on all trading DENT fees for the first 48 hours right after listing.

DENT Trading Promotion Duration:12/18-2017-01/01/2018


----------



## davitin (18 Dic 2017)

Cayo Marcio dijo:


> Si que está despegando sí... acabo de comprar más. Parece que va a hacer un IOTA dentro de poco.



Ya esta casi a 33 centavos.

Por cierto, neo va a tope, ya a 75 dolares, compre hace unos dias a 40 dolares mas menos...atencion que esta va a ser un ethereum....no se si son imaginaciones mias pero parece que omg se mueve cuando se mueve neo...

La verdad que estos dias sube todo, y son subidas que tienen toda la pinta de quedarse, asi da gusto::


----------



## Cayo Marcio (18 Dic 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Ya esta casi a 33 centavos.
> 
> Por cierto, neo va a tope, ya a 75 dolares, compre hace unos dias a 40 dolares mas menos...atencion que esta va a ser un ethereum....no se si son imaginaciones mias pero parece que omg se mueve cuando se mueve neo...
> 
> La verdad que estos dias sube todo, y son subidas que tienen toda la pinta de quedarse, asi da gusto::



SI, Yo Neo es una de esas que me he quedado sin comprar por falta de dinero, siempre me ha dado muy buenas vibraciones y el proyecto está a la altura de los mejores por lo que parece, yo la veo en el top 10 por lo menos, aunque ya está cerca y seguramente lo consiga dentro de poco.

No veo motivo para que no este a un precio cercano al ethereum teniendo en cuenta que China la respalda y el supply es incluso inferior. Veremos como se desarrolla.


----------



## Leroy (18 Dic 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Ya esta casi a 33 centavos.
> 
> Por cierto, neo va a tope, ya a 75 dolares, compre hace unos dias a 40 dolares mas menos...atencion que esta va a ser un ethereum....no se si son imaginaciones mias pero parece que omg se mueve cuando se mueve neo...
> 
> La verdad que estos dias sube todo, y son subidas que tienen toda la pinta de quedarse, asi da gusto::



Ya le tocaba a NEO. Me arrepiento de no haber tenido paciencia y vender hace unos días cuando estaba a la deriva. Pero bueno, volví a meterme ayer por la mañana y pinta muy bien para hodl.


----------



## Superoeo (18 Dic 2017)

sergiomaor dijo:


> Alguien ha pillado algún token de bankera en ICO?
> 
> le veis algún futuro?



Yo metí 2 Eth. Pues de entrada ya están pagando sus dividendos semanales (pocos pero oye....). Y quién sabe...


----------



## McMax (18 Dic 2017)

Veis práctico abrir cuenta en $ en dólares? Y más si es gratis y sin comisiones?


----------



## easyridergs (18 Dic 2017)

Donde de compra sonm ?


----------



## Cayo Marcio (18 Dic 2017)

easyridergs dijo:


> Donde de compra sonm ?



Binance, o al menos es donde compré yo.


----------



## Albertezz (18 Dic 2017)

Albertezz dijo:


> uno de los afortunados que ha entrado en Gifto por aqui!! ha volado la ico en 45 segundos. Alguien más ha logrado entrar? esta si que va a dar dinerete



Me cito, ha salido hoy en binance, 100 ethers a la saca.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (18 Dic 2017)

Otra que el foro habla poco y de la cual avisé al entrar en su ICO es COSS, que lleva un rendimiento bestial.

Su ICO estuvo a 4 céntimos en octubre, ahora está a 0.30$, además lleva repartiendo dividendos desde la primera semana, COSS es un exchange que paga las comisiones de todo lo que se tradea allí a los poseedores de los tokens, por lo que te pagan dividendos en BTC, BCC, ETH, SONM, y las 30 criptos que tienen allí.

Además esta gente tienen previstas tarjetas y módulos para comercios para que tiendas puedes recibir pagos con criptos, además de que su exchange está aun en beta, aún no aceptan FIAT, se espera un gran subidón cuando el exchange empiece a aceptar FIAT y empiece a entrar dinero en eur y usd.


----------



## san_miguel (18 Dic 2017)

Leeros esta noticia Buy It Now! eBay Considering Accepting Bitcoin - Bitcoinist.com

Y despues visitaros y leyeros sobre esta crypto que va a salir pronto en KUKOIN y HITBTC a 0,065 USD.

UTRUST


----------



## davitin (18 Dic 2017)

easyridergs dijo:


> Donde de compra sonm ?



Binance y liquo.io, por cierto, ya a 37 centavos, se va a marcar un iota de aqui al 25 de diciembre.


----------



## silverwindow (18 Dic 2017)

NEO huele a gobierno CHino.

HOLD a muerte.


----------



## san_miguel (18 Dic 2017)

san_miguel dijo:


> Objetivos NEO



NEO a por los 91...y corrección, mientras BTC en breve despega.

---------- Post added 18-dic-2017 at 11:45 ----------

Hombro cabeza hombro invertido...viajerosss al trennn...BTC


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (18 Dic 2017)

Empieza el rally en Dent, menudas hostias se esta llevando el precio.

Cardiacos no mirar.


----------



## Superoeo (18 Dic 2017)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Otra que el foro habla poco y de la cual avisé al entrar en su ICO es COSS, que lleva un rendimiento bestial.
> 
> Su ICO estuvo a 4 céntimos en octubre, ahora está a 0.30$, además lleva repartiendo dividendos desde la primera semana, COSS es un exchange que paga las comisiones de todo lo que se tradea allí a los poseedores de los tokens, por lo que te pagan dividendos en BTC, BCC, ETH, SONM, y las 30 criptos que tienen allí.
> 
> Además esta gente tienen previstas tarjetas y módulos para comercios para que tiendas puedes recibir pagos con criptos, además de que su exchange está aun en beta, aún no aceptan FIAT, se espera un gran subidón cuando el exchange empiece a aceptar FIAT y empiece a entrar dinero en eur y usd.



¿Qué dividendos está dando COSS actualmente? Para hacernos una idea del porcentaje, ya que el precio sigue siendo bastante bajo, y si es interesante a lo mejor merece la pena echarle unas chapas...


----------



## davitin (18 Dic 2017)

Omg a punto de los 18 dolares.

Atencion con civic que ha pasado en muy poco tiempo de menos de 30 centavos a mas de 50, esta es otra que iba a tener varias cosas finalizadas para finales de este año o principios del que viene, ahora no recuerdo.


----------



## silverwindow (18 Dic 2017)

menuda fiesta diossss


----------



## san_miguel (18 Dic 2017)

Atentos a IOTA próximamente, objetivo 7.2 usd


----------



## Cayo Marcio (18 Dic 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Empieza el rally en Dent, menudas hostias se esta llevando el precio.
> 
> Cardiacos no mirar.



Yo me voy a comer y no quiero saber nada más hasta la tarde- noche, de momento ha pegado un buen bajón, que sea lo que dios quiera,pero las perspectivas son buenas creo yo.


----------



## arras2 (18 Dic 2017)

¿Sería un deporte de riesgo entrar a DENT ahora? Pude entrar a 3 y está a 15, me da pena quedarme fuera de la posible fiesta. 

Es frustrante ver que todo sube menos lo que llevo. Es lo que pasa por ser novato. Tengo la sensación de estar fuera de mercado totalmente.


----------



## McMax (18 Dic 2017)

Vended DENT malditos que esta noche he podido he hecho 3x con las bajadas y subidas


----------



## davitin (18 Dic 2017)

arras2 dijo:


> ¿Sería un deporte de riesgo entrar a DENT ahora? Pude entrar a 3 y está a 15, me da pena quedarme fuera de la posible fiesta.
> 
> Es frustrante ver que todo sube menos lo que llevo. Es lo que pasa por ser novato. Tengo la sensación de estar fuera de mercado totalmente.



Eso me ha pasado a mi muchas veces, no te preocupes que tarde o temprano acertaras, no empieces a actuar con rabia moviendo el dinero de unas alts a otras sin ton ni son, asi perderas.


----------



## Bucanero (18 Dic 2017)

sergiomaor dijo:


> Alguien ha pillado algún token de bankera en ICO?
> 
> le veis algún futuro?



Yo le meti un poco más 0.5 eth

Cual creeis que tiene más recorrido a corto plazo (15 días) SONN o DENT? estoy en Dent ganando pero estoy por salirme y meterme en sonn.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (18 Dic 2017)

Superoeo dijo:


> ¿Qué dividendos está dando COSS actualmente? Para hacernos una idea del porcentaje, ya que el precio sigue siendo bastante bajo, y si es interesante a lo mejor merece la pena echarle unas chapas...



El dividendo va en función del volumen de negociación del exchange, a más volumen, más dividendo, actualmente es el exchange numero 93 en volumen, hay mucho margen de mejora.

Con el volumen actual (en torno a 1M$ al día si no recuerdo mal). Yo he calculado un 2% rendimiento mensual en los 3 meses que llevo. Lo que proyectaría un dividendo cercano al 24% anual.

Habría que restarle la comisión al rescatar el dividendo, ya te lo alojan en tu cuenta, pero al retirarlo hay coste de transacción al ser smart contracts. Yo aún no he retirado nada del dividendo. Este dividendo al estar en muchos tokens te puede subir de valor o no, en estos meses la suerte ha sido la brutal subida de BTC, ETH, DASH etc. Con lo que el dividendo que llevas aucmulado ya subiendo de valor si sube su cotización.


----------



## sabueXo (18 Dic 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Eso me ha pasado a mi muchas veces, no te preocupes que tarde o temprano acertaras, no empieces a actuar con rabia moviendo el dinero de unas alts a otras sin ton ni son, asi perderas.



Cierto, vaya sarta de cagadas me marqué ayer sábado. Para enmarcar todas.

Vender y subir, comprar y bajar.

Soy muy ansioso y esto no es para mi, no me deja dormir. Estoy buscando monedas para HOLD, repartir lo poco que no he perdido y olvidarme.

¿Que tal serían para para hold?

Tron
RaiBlocks
Oxycoin
PIVX
MyBit


----------



## Piotr (18 Dic 2017)

sabueXo dijo:


> Cierto, vaya sarta de cagadas me marqué ayer sábado. Para enmarcar todas.
> 
> Vender y subir, comprar y bajar.



Eso tiene fácil solución,

no vendas. HODL. Pero no vayas a Holdear cualquier mierda que se lee por aquí, como Sexcoin::.


----------



## sabueXo (18 Dic 2017)

Piotr dijo:


> Eso tiene fácil solución,
> 
> no vendas. HODL. Pero no vayas a Holdear cualquier mierda que se lee por aquí, como Sexcoin::.



¿Que tal serían para para hold?

Tron
RaiBlocks
Oxycoin
PIVX
MyBit


----------



## sabueXo (18 Dic 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Por norma general lo mejor es evitar comprar o vender en momentos de "dolor psicológico"... Es decir, las subidas tienen normalmente unos límites de crecimiento, igual con las bajadas... Aquí habría racionalidad... Mientras que guiarse por subidas, por ambición o sentimientos es lo peor que se puede hacer... No digo que sea lo que más beneficios te va a dar, pero sí te va a evitar en la mayor medida disgustos... Paciencia y esperar, no vas a ganar más pero no te sentirás como un gilipollas, lo digo por experiencia.  ... Quieres aprovechar veinte y al final jodes las posiciones que ya tenías.
> 
> * El momento de comprar es al final en medio de caídas, no en medio de una subida.



Justo eso hice.

Veia que IOTA bajaba sin parar y me dije, pues saco la mitad a Ethereum, que mantenga precio y recompro.

Al de 3 horas IOTA a saco para arriba y recompro lo que había sacado para no perder el tren justo en la cresta. Acto seguido, a bajar.

De calentón vendo TRX con un poco de ganancia y ahora se dispara.

Win/Win.

Yo dejo el tradeo, me genera ansiedad. Quiero repartir lo que me queda en hold. ¿Que tal las que he comentado?

Tron
RaiBlocks
Oxycoin
PIVX
MyBit

PD: No me funciona la seguridad 2FA de Binance. ¿Alguno tiene ese problema?, no puedo retirar nada.


----------



## Bucanero (18 Dic 2017)

A mi para hold me gustan y las llevo PIVX y RAIBOX

Tron la tengo de rebote pero nose muy bien si haré hold.


----------



## davitin (18 Dic 2017)

Bucanero dijo:


> Yo le meti un poco más 0.5 eth
> 
> Cual creeis que tiene más recorrido a corto plazo (15 días) SONN o DENT? estoy en Dent ganando pero estoy por salirme y meterme en sonn.
> 
> Un saludo a todos.



Mas recorrido a corto plazo no se, pero la subida de sonm antes de fin de año yo la doy casi por segura, cuanto subira, no lo se.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (18 Dic 2017)

sabueXo dijo:


> Justo eso hice.
> 
> Veia que IOTA bajaba sin parar y me dije, pues saco la mitad a Ethereum, que mantenga precio y recompro.
> 
> ...





A muerte con Tron.


----------



## juli (18 Dic 2017)

Jihan se ha picáo...cantaíto estaba. :fiufiu:

2.000 pavazos de Vellón.


----------



## joTTa (18 Dic 2017)

con los -23% de dent veis buena idea meterle ahora?


----------



## McMax (18 Dic 2017)

joTTa dijo:


> con los -23% de dent veis buena idea meterle ahora?



Ya vienes tarde, está 17 otra vez, la siguiente bajada a 12-13 entra


----------



## joTTa (18 Dic 2017)

McMax dijo:


> Ya vienes tarde, está 17 otra vez, la siguiente bajada a 12-13 entra



hace un rato la han listado en Kucoin. imagino que la gente se esta saliendo de hitbtc y pasándose a kucoin por las comisiones tan gordas de hitbtc


----------



## juli (18 Dic 2017)

AdriKGB dijo:


> Para los que hablais de Hacienda y la casilla 720 en la declaración, creo que os estáis liando un poco.
> 
> Esto no tiene nada que ver con la casilla 720; esa casilla es para declarar bienes en el extranjero (casas, cuentas bancarias, etc) por más de 50.000€
> 
> ...



Abogado tributario / ( fiscalista ). Los tienes en plantilla en cualquier bufete decente . Que a nadie se le ocurra jugar con hacienda, que te metes en un fregáo importante : Haz lo que creas conveniente...pero eligiendo, no al tuntún. Ellos te dirán entre qué opciones puedes elegir para no tener problemas.

No ahorres pillándote un gualtrapas ( Los hay baratos y buenos...pero lo sabrás sólo cuando sepas discernir - o sea, despues de unos cuantos sablazos -.Ahora, viendo lo que comentas, necesitas uno , así que bufete decente ...no pagarás menos de 300 pavos por la primera visita ).

Y tranqui...tienes recursos mucho mejores y más normalitos que Sicavs andorranas ni películas de esas. 

Osea...pasa por caja y según subes , vas dando los pasos adecuados para no meter la gamba. Es fácil.

Tú apunta bien en Shitland y trinca buenos chollos, que lo jodido es éso.

---------- Post added 18-dic-2017 at 16:16 ----------

*Matchpool* anda niquelando su plataforma. The two upcoming alpha releases will be merged and deployed on December 25th, with support for Guppy on the Ethereum mainnet #Matchpool $GUP


----------



## coolerman (18 Dic 2017)

Lo más importante en este mundillo parece ser la paciencia. Nunca vender perdiendo dinero, tarde más o tarde menos, al final sacas ganancias (siempre y cuando no hayas comprado caro).


----------



## Parlakistan (18 Dic 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Omg a punto de los 18 dolares.
> 
> Atencion con civic que ha pasado en muy poco tiempo de menos de 30 centavos a mas de 50, esta es otra que iba a tener varias cosas finalizadas para finales de este año o principios del que viene, ahora no recuerdo.



A Omisego le metí pasta porque es un buen proyecto y después de llevar tiempo parada ha empezado un rally alcista, vamos a ver como acaba 2018, voy a Hold con ella para unos años, al igual que con Populous.


----------



## Zekko (18 Dic 2017)

Perdonad, supongo que lo habréis comentado ya, pero que "broker" utilizáis para esto?? Yo tengo Coinbase pero sólo puedes operar con 3 criptomondas


----------



## Superoeo (18 Dic 2017)

Interesante noticia:

La UE fija el nuevo marco legal para las plataformas de intercambio de bitcoins - Bolsamanía.com

¿Cómo creéis que puede afectar esto a este mundo? Por que lo que intentan es acabar con el anonimato, y en ese sentido, proyectos como PIVX, DASH, XMR... podrían tener cada vez más sentido.


----------



## juli (18 Dic 2017)

Superoeo dijo:


> Interesante noticia:
> 
> La UE fija el nuevo marco legal para las plataformas de intercambio de bitcoins - Bolsamanía.com
> 
> ¿Cómo creéis que puede afectar esto a este mundo? Por que lo que intentan es acabar con el anonimato, y en ese sentido, proyectos como PIVX, DASH, XMR... podrían tener cada vez más sentido.



De todas tus coins...al menos UNA , anónima. ( Y ya tienes TODAS a un cick de serlo ).


----------



## orbeo (18 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> De todas tus coins...al menos UNA , anónima.



Pero es que yo no sé porque siguen con la monserga del anonimato. Como quieras mover fiat a o desde un exchange, no se donde está el anonimato.

Anoche me verifiqué en Bitfinex, foto dni, foto carnet conducir, factura, datos del banco, selfie con dni y papel con la fecha. Y en el resto de exchanges es lo mismo.

Supongo que querrán que sea igual aunque no se mueva fiat, para los movimientos de cripto.

Exchanges descentralizados anónimos en 3, 2, 1...


----------



## juli (18 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Exchanges descentralizados anónimos en 3, 2, 1...



El de PIVX sale el 1 de Febrero. Yo ya he probado la beta y está de la hostia.

Por cierto...con el Zdex , integrado ne la cartera de PIVX podrás meter BTC y mandar Zpiv ( 100% anónimo )...o sea, que ni exchange te hará falta para anonimizar tus coins.


----------



## Superoeo (18 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> El de PIVX sale el 1 de Febrero. Yo ya he probado la beta y está de la hostia.
> 
> Por cierto...con el Zdex , integrado ne la cartera de PIVX podrás meter BTC y mandar Zpiv ( 100% anónimo )...o sea, que ni exchange te hará falta para anonimizar tus coins.



Pues todo eso augura muy buen futuro para PIVX, y ahora con la importancia que va a tener el anonimato... más aún.

¿Se puede saber qué es lo que iba a salir seguramente en unos días que podía hacer que subiera su cotización? O es Top Secret?

Está subiendo poco a poco, pero con disimulo con todo lo que tiene a su alrededor.


----------



## haruki murakami (18 Dic 2017)

Yo me he salido de QASH con benficios, 0.5 Ethers de mas...nada mal...QASH esta en acumulacion, el precio estabilizado de momento...En Enero se va a mover por noticias referente al Worldbook...donde la logren, se hacen al x3 o x4, desde su precio en $1.0..

Sin embargo, como ya lo he comentado aqui...voy a irme con 3.5 ethers a SingularityNET...ya veremos que pasa.

Lo que saque de SingularityNET va para QASH y ETH.


----------



## juli (18 Dic 2017)

Superoeo dijo:


> Pues todo eso augura muy buen futuro para PIVX, y ahora con la importancia que va a tener el anonimato... más aún.
> 
> ¿Se puede saber qué es lo que iba a salir seguramente en unos días que podía hacer que subiera su cotización? O es Top Secret?
> 
> Está subiendo poco a poco, pero con disimulo con todo lo que tiene a su alrededor.



Pues una noticia típica positiva ( no van a inventar la pólvora ) ...pero lo llevan con secretito los chicos, por si no acabara de cuajar...asínnn que yo, a callar...hay que cumplir. :

---------- Post added 18-dic-2017 at 18:03 ----------




haruki murakami dijo:


> Yo me he salido de QASH con benficios, 0.5 Ethers de mas...nada mal...QASH esta en acumulacion, el precio estabilizado de momento...En Enero se va a mover por noticias referente al Worldbook...donde la logren, se hacen al x3 o x4, desde su precio en $1.0..
> 
> Sin embargo, como ya lo he comentado aqui...voy a irme con 3.5 ethers a SingularityNET...ya veremos que pasa.
> 
> Lo que saque de SingularityNET va para QASH y ETH.



El pique Dash Jihan ya ha empezado. Igual más que planes a un mes vista hay que ir pipeando otro destino. ( al fnal, casi todo es un "equis por").

Me sigue faltando Vitalik beatificando Bizancio.


----------



## carlosjulian (18 Dic 2017)

Yo tengo miles de chapas en varias hijas de ETH, porque confío demasiado en la tecnología que están empezando a crear.

BAT le quiere dar por culo a Google Adsense de publicidad, y acaba de hacer alianzas buenas con Duck el buscador. Se viene algo bueno, además de ser el creador de Javascript el dueño de dicha crypto. 

2500 chapas por ahora.

EOS,CIVIC, GOLEM, OMISEGO, SALT, AUGUR, FUNFAIR, GNOSIS, DENT, ... por ahí va mi cartera para HODL...

Sumando a la madre ETH --> Casper en camino, para entrar a Serenity pronto, y tener la plataforma lista...Aragon, Raiden (plasma), Bancor a dispararse pronto.

Sharding a finales de 2018 y comienzos del 2019 dice por ahí Vitalik en la última devcon


----------



## juli (18 Dic 2017)

*@Negrofuturo*....ETH no andaba en zona calentita ???

Thanks.


----------



## arras2 (18 Dic 2017)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Yo me he salido de QASH con benficios, 0.5 Ethers de mas...nada mal...QASH esta en acumulacion, el precio estabilizado de momento...En Enero se va a mover por noticias referente al Worldbook...donde la logren, se hacen al x3 o x4, desde su precio en $1.0..
> 
> Sin embargo, como ya lo he comentado aqui...voy a irme con 3.5 ethers a SingularityNET...ya veremos que pasa.
> 
> Lo que saque de SingularityNET va para QASH y ETH.



Has aprovechado el arreón que está pegando ahora mismo. Yo entré en 0,78, para hacer el x2 tendría que irme a 1,56 y no creo que pase a corto plazo. No sé si seguirte en esto o mantenerme un poco más a ver si consigo mi primer x2. Igualmente, el beneficio que pudiera sacar lo dejaría en ETH por que no sé donde meterlo, así que tampoco tengo prisa. 

Por cierto, lo se SingularityNET, a lo que te has apuntado que es, ¿la preventa a 0,1$ el token? Me gustaría pillar algo a ver si me llevo una alegría, ya que tan hypeada está. Además, lo que ofrece, me atrae y me parece interesante.

---------------

Veo subidas brutales y da vértigo cualquiera de las opciones que se comentan por aquí. Este mundo es muy complejo si no lo has ido viviendo en directo a lo largo de su historia. Lo único que podemos hacer los nuevos es intentar leer entre líneas y pillar algo :XX:.

Juli, chapó también con bitcoin cash. Lo clavaste al igual que dash.


----------



## cococo42 (18 Dic 2017)

¿Que tal es hitbtc con las retiradas? he leído alguna queja en su plataforma y antes de hacer nada serio con ellos prefiero saber vuestra experiencia (me pillé unos pocos DENT el otro día y aún no los he soltado, pero vamos, son poca cosa, es más por saberlo para futuras operaciones)


----------



## Ninoshka (18 Dic 2017)

Hola a Todos!!

Consulta chicos! cómo se puede predecir una corrección de moneda?

Saludos y gracias por responder


----------



## arras2 (18 Dic 2017)

Ninoshka dijo:


> Hola a Todos!!
> 
> Consulta chicos! cómo se puede predecir una corrección de moneda?
> 
> Saludos y gracias por responder



Cuando se agota el movimiento. El RSI suele funcionar cuando muestra divergencia, pero claro, todo depende de fundamentales en las cryptos. Estos días he visto divergencias y hacer un x2. Los gráficos engañan bastante. No acabo de comprender aun ni los flujos de dinero (como pasa la pasta de unas a otras ni donde entra el nuevo dinero) ni cuales son las noticias que hacen subir.


----------



## trancos123 (18 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> *El de PIVX sale el 1 de Febrero. Yo ya he probado la beta y está de la hostia.*
> 
> Por cierto...con el Zdex , integrado ne la cartera de PIVX podrás meter BTC y mandar Zpiv ( 100% anónimo )...o sea, que ni exchange te hará falta para anonimizar tus coins.



Tienes mas información sobre exchange descentralizado para pivx? algún link?


----------



## djun (18 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> El de PIVX sale el 1 de Febrero. Yo ya he probado la beta y está de la hostia.
> 
> Por cierto...con el Zdex , integrado ne la cartera de PIVX podrás meter BTC y mandar Zpiv ( 100% anónimo )...o sea, que ni exchange te hará falta para anonimizar tus coins.



Sobre Exchanges descentralizados anónimos, esto que comentas de PIVX suena muy bien. 
Puedes ampliar esa información?
Por lo que dices en esa nueva wallet de pivx se pueden ingresar Btc y si se desea se intercambiarían por Zpiv. Y estos a su vez se pueden enviar de manera totalmente anónima a cualquier otra dirección. ¿Es así?

Y sabes si podría aceptar también Eth, o Dash, o Ltc para convertirlos a Zpiv?
Eso sería la hostia. Saludos.


----------



## Cayo Marcio (18 Dic 2017)

Veo que Dent sigue igual, alguna noticia que yo no sepa?, veo que pegó un buen bajón y se ha recuperado, de momento en calma.


----------



## Parlakistan (18 Dic 2017)

Ojo Pupulous que va como un tiro, creo que va a ser esta una crypto que va a cotizar entre 500 y 1000 dólares en no demasiado tiempo.
Es una de las hijas de ethereum que le da total sentido a la blockchain en el mundo empresarial.


----------



## Drewcastle (18 Dic 2017)

Esta noticia me da un poco bastante de canguelo, recomiendo leerlo entero.

Se acerca la criptomoneda global - Independent Trader.es



> En cualquier caso, los planes para la transición a los DEG que conocemos hoy conllevan una amenaza principal: las élites financieras (por ejemplo, a través del FMI) podrían controlar individualmente a los países mediante cambios en las tasas de interés. La versión digital de los SDR parece aún peor porque los gobernantes podrán centrarse en los países que no quieran obedecer a las principales potencias mundiales.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Creeis que lo conseguiran?


----------



## arras2 (18 Dic 2017)

Eth superando maximos. 

¿El hecho de que el 75% de monedas practicante hayan duplicado precio estos días es lo que provoca la subida de eth? ¿Gente haciendo ROI a eth?


----------



## joTTa (18 Dic 2017)

arras2 dijo:


> Eth superando maximos.
> 
> ¿El hecho de que el 75% de monedas practicante hayan duplicado precio estos días es lo que provoca la subida de eth? ¿Gente haciendo ROI a eth?



este muchacho habla aquí de una posible corrección

"Ethereum Short Term Trade" by trader DLavrov


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (18 Dic 2017)

Chicos, alguno sabe lo que puedo hacer en éste caso? Entré en Sirin labs y no me llegaban los tokens, me mandaron el número de transacción y efectivamente ellos lo han mandado a mi cartera de Myetherwallet y está todo correcto, sin embargo en mi wallet no aparecen, no llegan a verse en Myetherwallet .He probado a cargar el token a mano con custom token, pero me dice que ya existe el token. Qué puedo hacer?, teniendo el número de transacción, habrá algo que pueda hacer, digo yo


----------



## Patanegra (18 Dic 2017)

he hablado con algunos colegas del curro, sobre todo financieros, ingenieros e informaticos. Han i'oido hablar todos del bitcoño y hay gente haciendo pasta pero despues de decirles mis ganancias de mis primeros diez dias (12.000 euros) no parecen muy interesados. Dicen que eso les da miedo....ya sé que la muestra es pequeña pero como novato no quiero ser el ultimo en entrar. He de precisar que mi empresa es conservadora y nadie esta ahi por el dinero.

Les he dicho, en un año me prejubilo... o me vereis descargando cajas de madrugada en el super de enfrente para pagar mis deudas


----------



## R2volador (18 Dic 2017)

AdriKGB dijo:


> Para los que hablais de Hacienda y la casilla 720 en la declaración, creo que os estáis liando un poco.
> 
> Esto no tiene nada que ver con la casilla 720; esa casilla es para declarar bienes en el extranjero (casas, cuentas bancarias, etc) por más de 50.000€
> 
> ...





Podría averiguar yo ... SICAV AND ...


----------



## trancos123 (18 Dic 2017)

Espectacular GBYTE !


----------



## Patanegra (18 Dic 2017)

se nota que estan entrando las pagas de Navidad ...es una pena que los cabrones de los exchanges no nos dejen a los novatos poner mas pasta de golpe. Empecé en este mundo el dia 3 de diciembre y aun hay exchanes que no me han aceptado! los otros solo quieren pequeñas cantidades. Como llego tarde a la fiesta estoy echando mucha pasta.


----------



## arras2 (18 Dic 2017)

Patanegra dijo:


> se nota que estan entrando las pagas de Navidad ...es una pena que los cabrones de los exchanges no nos dejen a los novatos poner mas pasta de golpe. Empecé en este mundo el dia 3 de diciembre y aun hay exchanes que no me han aceptado! los otros solo quieren pequeñas cantidades. Como llego tarde a la fiesta estoy echando mucha pasta.



¿Como has diversificado tu inversión aproximadamente?

Yo entré más o menos como tu y he intentado diversificar un poco. Como he pillado de las grandes tampoco he obtenido grandes beneficios excepto la entrada que me fue bien con iota.


----------



## Patanegra (18 Dic 2017)

arras2 dijo:


> ¿Como has diversificado tu inversión aproximadamente?
> 
> Yo entré más o menos como tu y he intentado diversificar un poco. Como he pillado de las grandes tampoco he obtenido grandes beneficios excepto la entrada que me fue bien con iota.



por ahora tengo unas 10 monedas y un 30% de ganancias en 10 dias, no tengo ETH ni BTC, las he vendido para comprar otras cosas. IOTA ha sido de mis peores ya que cuando el exchange me aprobo, compre en casi maximos. En mi humilde opinion de novato, creo que es mejor repartir en muchas monedas ya que el suelo de una moneda es "solo" cero, pero el techo esta muy muy alto. A menos que estes muy seguro de una moneda es mejor repartir. Mi estrategia es holdear hasta sacar un x2, vender la mitad y con el resto (puro beneficio) hodlear hasta que veo que una moneda esta en fase mortal o estagnada con respecto a las otras. Nada sofisticado pero aqui hasta el mas tonto se esta forrando y confio que aun haya mucha gente que quiere entrar. Cierto, habran caidas pero donde meteran las ballenas el dinero de una hipotetica venta general (que otro activo les va a dar mas)?


----------



## bubbler (18 Dic 2017)

Ya tengo invitación para token ERC2 del mundo porno XD


----------



## clouhd (18 Dic 2017)

joTTa dijo:


> este muchacho habla aquí de una posible corrección
> 
> "Ethereum Short Term Trade" by trader DLavrov



¿Este hombre ha mirado las cifras de criptolandia? Hoy se han movido más de 35mil millones de dólares, la capitalización del mercado supera los 600 mil millones de dólares. Podría entender que le toque corrección viendo la gráfica, pero la presión del mercado es máxima y está entrando mucho flujo de dinero.

Precisamente ese dinero no está yendo a bitcoin, solo tiene una dominancia del 52%, hacía tiempo que no estaba tan baja. La pasta está yendo a las altcoins, por eso la mayoría está subiendo, ethereum se está postulando como la alternativa a btc y de ahí viene la subida.

Evidentemente esto solo es una opinión personal, intento dar un paso atrás e intentar tomar una visión mas global, quien sabe lo que pasará dentro de una semana. Es lo que tiene criptolandia y la alta volatilidad...


----------



## haruki murakami (18 Dic 2017)

arras2 dijo:


> Has aprovechado el arreón que está pegando ahora mismo. Yo entré en 0,78, para hacer el x2 tendría que irme a 1,56 y no creo que pase a corto plazo. No sé si seguirte en esto o mantenerme un poco más a ver si consigo mi primer x2. Igualmente, el beneficio que pudiera sacar lo dejaría en ETH por que no sé donde meterlo, así que tampoco tengo prisa.
> 
> Por cierto, lo se SingularityNET, a lo que te has apuntado que es, ¿la preventa a 0,1$ el token? Me gustaría pillar algo a ver si me llevo una alegría, ya que tan hypeada está. Además, lo que ofrece, me atrae y me parece interesante.
> 
> ...



---------------------------------------------

Yo solte QASH para meterselo a SingularityNET, la preventa es manana, pero ya no puedes pillarlas a $0,1 porque la ICO es cerrada, para los que se registraron antes del 13 Diciembre. De no haber sido asi, no me habria ido de QASH, ahora mismo esta subiendo....en Enero se supone que llegaran al mercado de Filipinas, y entre Enero y Febrero sacan sus avances en cuanto al worldbook, tambien se sabe que en algun momento QASH entrara en binance (exchange), pero aun no lo ha hecho, yo diria que esperes una semana mas, QASH tambien esta subiendo y yendose cerca a maximos.


----------



## EDV (18 Dic 2017)

Pues debo reconocer que me está asustando la entrada de dinero y muchos comentarios de mucha gente que quiere ganar dinero fácil. Creo que estas monedas más allá de la especulación tienen una razón de ser pero el afán de ganar pasta de cada vez más gente creo que puede viciar una sana subida del precio.

Me estoy planteando salirme el año que viene, o al menos deshacer gran parte de mis posiciones, por si acaso. 

Hay gente que literalmente se decepciona si no gana su moneda un 10% a la semana, no es sano y cada vez habrá más gente así. Me da la sensación de que puede que haya dumps enormes por efecto dominó. En función, eso si, si la moneda de turno está muu controlado por holders o no, que eso es lo bueno de algunas para evitarlo.


----------



## Patanegra (18 Dic 2017)

los 600.000 millones de capitalizacion hay que ponerlos en comparacion a la masa monetaria de los principales paises, ya que la pasta (me imagino) sale sobre todo de cuentas de ahorro donde el dinero se moria de risa. Ignoro cual es la masa monetaria (m3) mundial, pero la de GB es 6 veces mas que las cripto en su conjunto. Dicho de otros moda hay 6 veces mas en vlor de GBP que de criptos. Asi que me parece que aun hay subida para rato, un x10 seguro, un x100 probable.

Con un x10 no salgo de pobre aunque me da para una prejubilacion a los 49 tacos. Con un x100 soy rico.

La gran incertidumbre es la reaccion de los gobiernos a sueldo de la gran banca...van a dejar que les birlen el negocio? o se uniran a la fiesta?


----------



## Oso Amoroso (18 Dic 2017)

EDV dijo:


> Hay gente que literalmente se decepciona si no gana su moneda un 10% a la semana



A la semana? Yo he leido de gente que le parece ese porcentaje bajo al dia......:XX:


----------



## juli (18 Dic 2017)

Negrofuturo :

Lo que hay que valorar es el canal abierto entre las 2 azules, no ?

( ...o que haya tocado el rojo y bajado es algo negativo ? )

---------- Post added 18-dic-2017 at 22:27 ----------




djun dijo:


> Sobre Exchanges descentralizados anónimos, esto que comentas de PIVX suena muy bien.
> Puedes ampliar esa información?
> Por lo que dices en esa nueva wallet de pivx se pueden ingresar Btc y si se desea se intercambiarían por Zpiv. Y estos a su vez se pueden enviar de manera totalmente anónima a cualquier otra dirección. ¿Es así?
> 
> ...



Sería así, sí.

Y que la nercia apunta a que se hiciese con más monedas, también. EN el guión, es con BTC. De cualquier modo, hay 2 opciones : Zdex ( integrado en la wallet ) y Unity ( el exchange descentralizado que saldrá cpomo algo independiente...aunque producto , en buena parte, del dev team de PIVX ) .


----------



## ClanesDeLaLuna (18 Dic 2017)

haruki murakami dijo:


> ---------------------------------------------
> 
> Yo solte QASH para meterselo a SingularityNET, la preventa es manana, pero ya no puedes pillarlas a $0,1 porque la ICO es cerrada, para los que se registraron antes del 13 Diciembre. De no haber sido asi, no me habria ido de QASH, ahora mismo esta subiendo....en Enero se supone que llegaran al mercado de Filipinas, y entre Enero y Febrero sacan sus avances en cuanto al worldbook, tambien se sabe que en algun momento QASH entrara en binance (exchange), pero aun no lo ha hecho, yo diria que esperes una semana mas, QASH tambien esta subiendo y yendose cerca a maximos.



Mañana Qash lanza un anuncio. (Creo que será que la listan en Aex)
Ya veremos qué, pero se ve un futuro relativamente próspero. Digo relativamente porque viendo otras coins cualquiera se siente como si se hubiera perdido una gran fiesta. 
A mí lo que más me gusta es la seguridad que siento que da a medio plazo...
alomitas:

Enviado desde mi Aquaris U Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Claudius (18 Dic 2017)

AdriKGB dijo:


> Para declarar ganancias de criptos, realmente son plusvalias, como se harían con bolsa; que aproximadamente van desde el 19% al 23% según lo que ganes (hablo de memoria, podría ser 17% a 23%)...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


----------



## juli (18 Dic 2017)

arras2 dijo:


> Juli, chapó también con bitcoin cash. Lo clavaste al igual que dash.



Eran dos claras...aunque por zumbar me refiero a otra cosa. ZUMBAR DE VERDAD. De hecho, las 2, Dash y BTC Cash me han sorprendido al pararse tan rápdo ( mejor para ir cargando al top la rapiña de las coins de atrás , que andan muy vivas. Hay que cargar continuamente, aunque dé pereza ).

Lo mejor de todo, que ETH parece que les sigue la pista. Y como dice Negrofuturo...sin que Vitalik beatifique Bizancio ( Que éso iba a ser el fucking Carnaval de Río ).


----------



## Patanegra (18 Dic 2017)

DENT me fastidio el dia, solo hice 400 euros..una puta mierda, aunque mas de 4 veces mi dia de trabajo en el curro


----------



## juli (18 Dic 2017)

EDV dijo:


> Pues debo reconocer que me está asustando la entrada de dinero y muchos comentarios de mucha gente que quiere ganar dinero fácil. Creo que estas monedas más allá de la especulación tienen una razón de ser pero el afán de ganar pasta de cada vez más gente creo que puede viciar una sana subida del precio.
> 
> Me estoy planteando salirme el año que viene, o al menos deshacer gran parte de mis posiciones, por si acaso.
> 
> Hay gente que literalmente se decepciona si no gana su moneda un 10% a la semana, no es sano y cada vez habrá más gente así. Me da la sensación de que puede que haya dumps enormes por efecto dominó. En función, eso si, si la moneda de turno está muu controlado por holders o no, que eso es lo bueno de algunas para evitarlo.



Sí, pero ...sabes lo jodido ? : Que abandonar buenas posiciones es ya perder tierra conquistada.

Por otro lado, cando había 4 pelas, aquí todo dios decía que si entrase el 10% del mercado del oro, o de los bonos o lolailoló...era un x50...o sea, que no aspirábamos a tanto.

Pero el caso es que hacemos un x4 general...y todo dios hecho caquitas ( ojo, y es normal ). Aquí se ve el ciclo vital de anarquista a los 20 y de derechas a los 50...pero en meses en lugar de decenios. Y nos sale la vena conservadora de lo trincado...como al Gollum...







Curiosa casaputax, vive diox...

---------- Post added 18-dic-2017 at 23:49 ----------

Paketazo...estás viendo cómo muta la canibalada de Nakamoto ?

Tengo una teoría, en una de estas, te la comento y a ver qué te parece.


----------



## Patanegra (19 Dic 2017)

daos prisa, el Santander ofrece un deposito con un TAE del 2% para nuevos clientes )


----------



## Claudius (19 Dic 2017)

Patanegra dijo:


> daos prisa, el Santander ofrece un deposito con un TAE del 2% para nuevos clientes )



Yo he adoctrinado con cariño y con amor, bonos-bankeras entre el 4% y el 8% mínimo riesgo.


----------



## juli (19 Dic 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Como diga que Bizanco ha fallecido, será el Álamo.




*"Nunca lo sabrás".* :




Spoiler



Has visto "Camino a la perdición" ? ( Una fucking lavadora emocional centrifugando y sin duda, una de mis TopTen ).

El padre, fugitivo y traidor a la mafia, enseña a su hijo chico a conducir para palear toda el pàstrollón en B de Capone en las cuentas de sus compinches Banksters.

En una de estas, jamando en una cafetería el crío le espeta : 

- Hey...cuándo me darás mi pasta ???

- Cuánto quieres ?

- MMM...200 dólares !!! ( creyendo que es la poya )

- De acuerdo.

El crío en seguida ve que el trato no lo ha cerrado él.

- He pedido poco ?

- Nunca lo sabrás.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[youtube]jqhqsMAKvC8[/youtube]

( 6 minutos deliciosos , igual que toda esa joya de pinícula , a partir del 1:08 :00 exactamente . Echad un vistazo, que no todo es amasar cuatrillonex, kojonex... )


----------



## haruki murakami (19 Dic 2017)

Tanta entrada de fiat. . Tal vez ya dentro de poco veremos gente haciendo caja...rojos de nuevo y es posible que veamos rebajas de 40%... Tal vez


----------



## juli (19 Dic 2017)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Tanta entrada de fiat. . Tal vez ya dentro de poco veremos gente haciendo caja...rojos de nuevo y es posible que veamos rebajas de 40%... Tal vez



Ya la están haciendo. En nuestros morros.

Ponte a sumar las correcciones del 30% que se marcan en las ceroceristas que pumpean...son decenas, probablemente cientos al día.

Si las dejasen caer a plomo , se acabaría el reclamo...y encima, habría que pumpearlas otra vez desde el fondo. Se hace a cachitos y todas contentas... ( y expandiendo clientela ).

Hace 2 meses , para 20.000 kilos había que montar un barrido del copón y poner la casa patas arriba. Ahora , éso es una propina...y sin parar máquina. 

---------- Post added 19-dic-2017 at 01:43 ----------

Jojojo...me he coláo en una y me juego un wevo a que se la están currando. Desde decimales...y no es cerocerista.

No la dejan caer hasta el fondo...hacen suelo con su pasta...pero la suben un 20/30...y le pegan unos meneos de cojones, supongo que para que no se les cuelen gorrones desde tan lejos y se suelten los despistáos que andaban por allí.

Ya os contaré, aunque veo que va a necesitar muuuuucha paciencia...éso sí, una birra a que sale un x40 / x50 ...me estoy echando unas risas del carajo. 

Palomitas.


----------



## carlosjulian (19 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> Ya la están haciendo. En nuestros morros.
> 
> Ponte a sumar las correcciones del 30% que se marcan en las ceroceristas que pumpean...son decenas, probablemente cientos al día.
> 
> ...



Pues diga la fórmula maestro, que yo veo que ya nada me sube más, y me mantengo HODL por ahora, pero ando viendo donde están pegándose los últimos festines de año, para ver si alcanzo comenzar el año con pie derecho.

Por cierto, ¿creen que bajen los valores a comienzos de año?


----------



## davitin (19 Dic 2017)

Xem a punto de llegar al dolar.


----------



## juli (19 Dic 2017)

carlosjulian dijo:


> Pues diga la fórmula maestro, que yo veo que ya nada me sube más, y me mantengo HODL por ahora, pero ando viendo donde están pegándose los últimos festines de año, para ver si alcanzo comenzar el año con pie derecho.
> 
> Por cierto, ¿creen que bajen los valores a comienzos de año?



Fórmula ? La letra con sangre entra.

Perder algo de pasta de vez en cuando, prestar atención...y a ver qué se saca en claro.


----------



## Divad (19 Dic 2017)

Patanegra dijo:


> los 600.000 millones de capitalizacion hay que ponerlos en comparacion a la masa monetaria de los principales paises, ya que la pasta (me imagino) sale sobre todo de cuentas de ahorro donde el dinero se moria de risa. Ignoro cual es la masa monetaria (m3) mundial, pero la de GB es 6 veces mas que las cripto en su conjunto. Dicho de otros moda hay 6 veces mas en vlor de GBP que de criptos. Asi que me parece que aun hay subida para rato, un x10 seguro, un x100 probable.
> 
> Con un x10 no salgo de pobre aunque me da para una prejubilacion a los 49 tacos. Con un x100 soy rico.
> 
> *La gran incertidumbre es la reaccion de los gobiernos a sueldo de la gran banca...van a dejar que les birlen el negocio? o se uniran a la fiesta?*



Los que entren ahora todavía se pueden hacer asquerosamente ricos.

El eurodiputado que incluyó sus bitcoins en la declaración de bienes | Microsiervos (MundoReal

Están dentro al igual que otros actores... Cuando ejecuten la actualización del juego se irán a Dubai a vivir ::

He compartido la siguiente reflexión por fb



Spoiler



En la misma realidad que compartimos todos se ha creado una mejora para el cambio de poder. 2017 ha sido para crear una nueva ola de ricos. El banquero anónimo es uno mismo y lo que tengas se revaloriza hasta el infinito y más allá. Existe LocalBitcoins.com: Fastest and easiest way to buy and sell bitcoins para quienes quieren entrar al nuevo juego y sino transferencia ?

Tampoco valor tiene uno mismo en ser responsable de su dinero?

Es más fácil entretener a todo ser con cualquier cuento. Interesa seguir manteniendo el gueto de camareros, prostitutas y fiesta para los guiris que se subieron a la ola criptográfica...

Están regalando ser el dueño de nuestro guión y llegará el momento que nadie querrá papeles, sino tarjetas e implantes de chip. Chipear forzadamente es no respetar el libre albedrío, con la correa puesta seguro que aumenta la desconexión "muerte por infarto" de los programas que hackean el sistema para entrar en modo administrador (creador/dios). Interesa un pensamiento único para ser perfectamente ordeñado en modo automático.

Para ir de buenas existe el reconocimiento biométrico, dispositivos, tarjetas y una clave de acceso a criptolandia... El chip sobra...

Las minas de oro en el juego que compartimos están en los cambios tecnológicos




El nuevo juego fue creado para abolir toda DEUDA contraída ilegalmente. Alguien más comprende que ya no hace falta pagar a las garrapatas?


----------



## Patanegra (19 Dic 2017)

corrijo mi mensaje anterior, la masa monetaria mundial es 150 veces mayor que el valor del market cap actual de las crypto. Los capitalizacion mundial bursatil es solo 120 veces la de las crypto.

cifras aqui (utilizo un market cap de cryptos de 600B USD):

All of the World's Money and Markets in One Visualization (2017 Update)

Por lo tanto no veo el soñado x100 a menos que de suerte elija las buenas monedas. 

Digamos que las crypto llegan a representar el 20% de la masa monearia mundial (parte de los fondos vienen de la masa monetaria existente, el resto de la bolsa y pisitos), entonces podemos esperarnos a una revalorizacion de x30 en el largo plazo.

Con x30 no salgo de pobre. ienso: me da para prejubilarme y poco mas.


----------



## endemoniado (19 Dic 2017)

Patanegra dijo:


> corrijo mi mensaje anterior, la masa monetaria mundial es 150 veces mayor que el valor del market cap actual de las crypto. Los capitalizacion mundial bursatil es solo 120 veces la de las crypto.
> 
> cifras aqui (utilizo un market cap de cryptos de 600B USD):
> 
> ...




Puedes hacerte rico perfectamente en cuestión de meses si la tendencia alcista sigue en 2018, el problema es que necesitas una inversión mucho mayor que en Enero de este mismo año para alcanzar los mismos objetivos. En todo caso un x30 sigue siendo muy atractivo, cuando el multiplicador de fiat deje de ser atractivo será hora de ir saliendo a toda hostia porque el 90% del capital que está entrando (siendo benevolente) es especulativo y cada vez más dinero "tonto".


----------



## silverwindow (19 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> Sí, pero ...sabes lo jodido ? : Que abandonar buenas posiciones es ya perder tierra conquistada.
> 
> Por otro lado, cando había 4 pelas, aquí todo dios decía que si entrase el 10% del mercado del oro, o de los bonos o lolailoló...era un x50...o sea, que no aspirábamos a tanto.
> 
> ...




La canibalada esta mutando.
Ojo a las graficas de BTC Dominance


----------



## Patanegra (19 Dic 2017)

joder, todo sube excepto BTC. Para un novato con euros frescos muertos de risa en la cuenta de ahorros que pasan con cuentagotas por los exchanges (por los limites o a la espera de verificacion), estas subidas son una tortura. A mi lo que me vendria bien seria una correccion del 30% :baba:


----------



## Cayo Marcio (19 Dic 2017)

Qtum mas de un 100% en 24 horas, yo no inverti por desconocimiento pero vaya petardazo, no me gusta invertir por intuición pero joder... y a saber como seguira...

Y que demonios ha pasado con Dent? Ha ocurrido lo contrario de lo que creí que ocurriría, se ve que aún soy un novato...me queda mucho por aprender.


----------



## davitin (19 Dic 2017)

Tengo dash, neo, iota y sonm, y estoy por deshacerme de alguna de ellas para comprar mas sonm.

De las que estoy siguiendo destaco:

- Civic ya a 64 centavos.
- Bancor casi a 5 pavos.
-Nem a 1 dolar ya.
-tenx a 4 dolares ya.
-raiblocks a 3.40.


----------



## Cayo Marcio (19 Dic 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Tengo dash, neo, iota y sonm, y estoy por deshacerme de alguna de ellas para comprar mas sonm.
> 
> De las que estoy siguiendo destaco:
> 
> ...



Yo estoy parecido a ti, solo que tengo Ethereum Dash Iota y Sonm(gracias a ti). Estoy por deshacerme de Iota,lo que pasa es que le veo mucho recorrido pero siempre se puede comprar más adelante, aún así me gustaría esperar a la famosa noticia "Q", no tengo muy claro lo que hacer aún.

También ando atrás de raiblocks, esperando que baje un poco , el otro día después de la subida pego una correción fuerte, si no ocurre compraré de todos modos en algún momento.


----------



## davitin (19 Dic 2017)

Cayo Marcio dijo:


> Yo estoy parecido a ti, solo que tengo Ethereum Dash Iota y Sonm(gracias a ti). Estoy por deshacerme de Iota,lo que pasa es que le veo mucho recorrido pero siempre se puede comprar más adelante, aún así me gustaría esperar a la famosa noticia "Q", no tengo muy claro lo que hacer aún.
> 
> También ando atrás de raiblocks, esperando que baje un poco , el otro día después de la subida pego una correción fuerte, si no ocurre compraré de todos modos en algún momento.



De las que tienes, la que menos revalorizacion va a tener a corto plazo yo creo que es eth...eth no te va a hacer un x2, por decir algo, al menos no en pocos dias.

Pero vamos, qur ya sabes como es esto, igual vendes y la cagas y sube ese mismo dia::

A iota yo la estoy esperando tambien por lo de Q, a ver si me hace un doblete, me deshago de ella e invierto en otras.


----------



## silverwindow (19 Dic 2017)

No sigo a xem,alguien puede hacerme un resumen ?


----------



## Cayo Marcio (19 Dic 2017)

davitin dijo:


> De las que tienes, la que menos revalorizacion va a tener a corto plazo yo creo que es eth...eth no te va a hacer un x2, por decir algo, al menos no en pocos dias.
> 
> Pero vamos, qur ya sabes como es esto, igual vendes y la cagas y sube ese mismo dia::
> 
> A iota yo la estoy esperando tambien por lo de Q, a ver si me hace un doblete, me deshago de ella e invierto en otras.



Si, tienes razón con lo de Ethereum, digamos que lo tengo como valor "Seguro" , cuando no se donde meter algo lo meto a Ethereum o Dash( le veo mas potencial a Dash ahora mismo), lo que saco de las ganancias lo mismo, ayer de hecho estuve a punto de vender y ha subido casi un 20%, cuando está muchos días parado la subida es inminente, claro que otras han subido más...

Supongo que soy bastante conservador, quizás sea algo malo en este mundillo ya que limita mis ganancias, pero iré aprendiendo, aún soy un novato. Un saludo.


----------



## Oso Amoroso (19 Dic 2017)

Cayo Marcio dijo:


> Y que demonios ha pasado con Dent? Ha ocurrido lo contrario de lo que creí que ocurriría, se ve que aún soy un novato...me queda mucho por aprender.



Ballenas recogiendo beneficios? Ni idea, yo me sali en su momento con beneficios para centrarme en otras, igual la euforia por los eventos ya ha terminado y ahora queda el bajon de siempre


----------



## Cayo Marcio (19 Dic 2017)

Oso Amoroso dijo:


> Ballenas recogiendo beneficios? Ni idea, yo me sali en su momento con beneficios para centrarme en otras, igual la euforia por los eventos ya ha terminado y ahora queda el bajon de siempre



Yo también salí con lo invertido y beneficios,pero aún así conservo una buena parte y si me da ganancias pues mejor que mejor, lo preguntaba más como curiosidad.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (19 Dic 2017)

Cayo Marcio dijo:


> Si, tienes razón con lo de Ethereum, digamos que lo tengo como valor "Seguro" , cuando no se donde meter algo lo meto a Ethereum o Dash( le veo mas potencial a Dash ahora mismo), lo que saco de las ganancias lo mismo, ayer de hecho estuve a punto de vender y ha subido casi un 20%, cuando está muchos días parado la subida es inminente, claro que otras han subido más...
> 
> Supongo que soy bastante conservador, quizás sea algo malo en este mundillo ya que limita mis ganancias, pero iré aprendiendo, aún soy un novato. Un saludo.



A mí me parece una buena estrategia, yo en criptos suelo intentar meter la mitad en "cripto blue chips" (término que me saco de la manga sin valor ninguno, porque esto es muy reciente y muy volátil) tipo ETH, LTC, XMR o DASH y la otra en monedas con "potencial" que a menudo me salen rana ::


----------



## R2volador (19 Dic 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Tengo dash, neo, iota y sonm, y estoy por deshacerme de alguna de ellas para comprar mas sonm.
> 
> De las que estoy siguiendo destaco:
> 
> ...



Hace una semana mi cartera era :

IOTA, ETH, LTC y XRP.

Hace 48 cambie chapistas de ETH y LTC :

por SONM y QTUM , las mantendré durante 5 días más y recojo beneficios.


----------



## arras2 (19 Dic 2017)

Patanegra dijo:


> por ahora tengo unas 10 monedas y un 30% de ganancias en 10 dias, no tengo ETH ni BTC, las he vendido para comprar otras cosas. IOTA ha sido de mis peores ya que cuando el exchange me aprobo, compre en casi maximos. En mi humilde opinion de novato, creo que es mejor repartir en muchas monedas ya que el suelo de una moneda es "solo" cero, pero el techo esta muy muy alto. A menos que estes muy seguro de una moneda es mejor repartir. Mi estrategia es holdear hasta sacar un x2, vender la mitad y con el resto (puro beneficio) hodlear hasta que veo que una moneda esta en fase mortal o estagnada con respecto a las otras. Nada sofisticado pero aqui hasta el mas tonto se esta forrando y confio que aun haya mucha gente que quiere entrar. Cierto, habran caidas pero donde meteran las ballenas el dinero de una hipotetica venta general (que otro activo les va a dar mas)?



¿Cuales llevas? Por curiosidad. Para comparar lo que hemos hecho.

Yo llevaba IOTA con la que conseguí un x2,5 y deshice posición y he diversificado

45% ETH
15% LTC 
15% DASH (Juli me hizo tirarme a la piscina, su comentario me hizo decidirme)
4% QASH
4% de Distritct0x (esta creo que voy a salir, se ha quedado estancada y me da que en las correcciones están distribuyendo, aunque si la mantengo es posible que suba.)

el 12% restante lo tengo parado en eth por qué no sé donde entrar, la verdad. Quiero dejarlo diseminado y no mirar en unos días. 

Había pensado, dent que ha corregido fuerte, sonm que está corrigiendo... no sé, no lo tengo claro. Me gustaría entrar a NEO pero ha subido mucho y poco podría pillar. No sé que hacer, soy muy indeciso y no tengo conocimientos suficientes para discernir que es lo mejor. Tengo que leer por la red y ver que sugiere la gente que sabe de verdad.


----------



## joTTa (19 Dic 2017)

llevo Raiblocks y he pillado la subida gorda que ha hecho. Esta cerca de llegar a su máximo. Para los veteranos, estas subidas tienen una comportamiento mas o menos predecible para poder decidir cuando salir lo mas cerca del máximo? creeis que seguirá subiendo? estoy por salirme ahora que llevo un +60%.


----------



## joTTa (19 Dic 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Esta cripto está en pocos exchangues, la conoce poca gente, da soluciones reales a ciertos problemas, capitaliza muy poco todavía... A largo plazo si no hay ningún problema tendría que subir. Si hay mierdas que no sirven para nada y capitalizan miles de millones.
> 
> Lo que no quita para que la próxima semana baje a 1, hablo a largo.




el 24 tienen la presentación de la app para IOS y el 31 el Mobile Wallet Release, puede que las aguante a ver si suena la flauta. Lo que no se es si podrá subir por encima de su ATH


----------



## Periplo (19 Dic 2017)

Dent esta en calma...pero promete..es util.


----------



## orbeo (19 Dic 2017)

Coño es que estamos ante un momento único para hacerse millonario... estafando!!

Juro que porque no tengo los conocimientos técnicos suficientes, si no montaba una Ico de cualquier chorrada copy-paste smart contracts revolutionary nuevo paradigma y a vivir coño que son dos días.

Porque no hacemos una Ico aquí en burbuja? Yo creo que entre picateclas y vendedores de humo podríamos formar un buen equipo, se viste de non gubernamental association, y con muchos advisors con nombres rimbombantes asiáticos, una white paper esotérico que no se entienda nada pero deje flipados a los novatos, joder si hay 1000 haciéndo esto mismo todos los días!


----------



## joTTa (19 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Coño es que estamos ante un momento único para hacerse millonario... estafando!!
> 
> Juro que porque no tengo los conocimientos técnicos suficientes, si no montaba una Ico de cualquier chorrada copy-paste smart contracts revolutionary nuevo paradigma y a vivir coño que son dos días.
> 
> Porque no hacemos una Ico aquí en burbuja? Yo creo que entre picateclas y vendedores de humo podríamos formar un buen equipo, se viste de non gubernamental association, y con muchos advisors con nombres rimbombantes asiáticos, una white paper esotérico que no se entienda nada pero deje flipados a los novatos, joder si hay 1000 haciéndo esto mismo todos los días!



es brutal, miras en coinmarketcap y ahora mismo están todas en verde menos bitcoin con + treintas + cuarentas...Una locura, lo nunca visto en la historia de la humanidad yo diría. a ver como acaba todo esto


----------



## R2volador (19 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Coño es que estamos ante un momento único para hacerse millonario... estafando!!
> 
> Juro que porque no tengo los conocimientos técnicos suficientes, si no montaba una Ico de cualquier chorrada copy-paste smart contracts revolutionary nuevo paradigma y a vivir coño que son dos días.
> 
> Porque no hacemos una Ico aquí en burbuja? Yo creo que entre picateclas y vendedores de humo podríamos formar un buen equipo, se viste de non gubernamental association, y con muchos advisors con nombres rimbombantes asiáticos, una white paper esotérico que no se entienda nada pero deje flipados a los novatos, joder si hay 1000 haciéndo esto mismo todos los días!




Yo me estoy haciendo el White Paper de un Exchange. Como lo ves ? ::


----------



## McMax (19 Dic 2017)

joTTa dijo:


> llevo Raiblocks y he pillado la subida gorda que ha hecho. Esta cerca de llegar a su máximo. Para los veteranos, estas subidas tienen una comportamiento mas o menos predecible para poder decidir cuando salir lo mas cerca del máximo? creeis que seguirá subiendo? estoy por salirme ahora que llevo un +60%.



Que exchange recomiendas para railblock


----------



## Cayo Marcio (19 Dic 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Acaba como acabo en Julio, cuando dogecoin hace máximos hay que atarse los machos ::...



Yo estoy acojonado...pero espero que no pete aún, si estoy empezando en este mundillo...


----------



## joTTa (19 Dic 2017)

McMax dijo:


> Que exchange recomiendas para railblock



esta en pocos:

RaiBlocks (XRB) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap

Me informe un poco y elegi Mercatox. Pero imagino que BitGrail será igual de buen o malo. Por reedit andan de mover la cosa para que la metan en alguno grande, que están en conversaciones con muchos pero no se si eso llegará a algún sitio. De momento yo los voy a holdear hasta fin de año a ver si con los anuncios que hay pasa su máximo. pero vamos, lotería que te puede tocar o no como todo en este mundillo

---------- Post added 19-dic-2017 at 11:01 ----------




El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Cómo decía el puerco: vestimos con traje a exóticos vagabundos tailandeses y nórdicos , decimos que han salido de la escuela de ingeniería de Sevastopol con matrícula de honor. Y que estamos diseñando una blockchain sobre IOTA donde los cerebros estarán conectados en un único ser alimentado por tokens de power Ledger... :rolleye:
> 
> ---------- Post added 19-dic-2017 at 10:45 ----------
> 
> ...



por lo que veo en las graficas Litecoin y Dash aguantaron bien en julio. Litecoin lleva subiendo desde mayo bastante constante y Dash igual, habrá que estar atento para refugiarse ahi


----------



## R2volador (19 Dic 2017)

En BITFINEX esta Datacoin y Yoyow. Estoy recopilando información. Que opináis para meter unas chapas ?

Gracias por adelantado


----------



## orbeo (19 Dic 2017)

R2volador dijo:


> Yo me estoy haciendo el White Paper de un Exchange. Como lo ves ? ::



Mal! Estas haciéndolo? Solo tienes que copiarlo como hacen todos!


----------



## McMax (19 Dic 2017)

Corrección de BTC


----------



## juli (19 Dic 2017)

Acaba el año...todo más o menos por su camino.

Lo de Junio/Julio ahora...habría que verlo.

Yo creo que a la reunión global de Navidad, hay que llegar con buena prensa...y quedan 5 días. En medio de um dump que pondría las criptos a la altura del ponzi de la Tía María para el profano medio al que su cuñáo le va a enseñar el floreciente ranking de Shitland en el pc del niño.como destino ideal para su hucha del cerdito 2018 ???

Los caminos del señor Nakamoto, son inescrutables...pero no lo veo. ( aunque tampoco es que me vuelva loco, la verdad. Me extrañaría teniéndolo a huevo, pero hasa ahí ).

Entre el pelotazo navideño y la Superbowl de Febrero...en Marzo, hasta Pulgarcito dentro.


----------



## Cayo Marcio (19 Dic 2017)

Bajadas gordas en general.... hoy a la noche es día de compras.


----------



## R2volador (19 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Mal! Estas haciéndolo? Solo tienes que copiarlo como hacen todos!



Vale !! Lo copiamos !! Pero no robamos a nadie... eehhh !!! Todo legal, el que quiera entrar que entre, el que quiera irse que se vaya.

Cuanto nos cuesta empezar el "Tinglado" ?

Cuanto crees que podemos recaudar ?


----------



## Patanegra (19 Dic 2017)

Cayo Marcio dijo:


> Yo estoy acojonado...pero espero que no pete aún, si estoy empezando en este mundillo...



suponiendo que tengas euros de reserva rapidamente movilizables una caida de digamos 30% ahora es lo mejor que nos podia pasar a los novatos.

---------- Post added 19-dic-2017 at 11:38 ----------




arras2 dijo:


> ¿Cuales llevas? Por curiosidad. Para comparar lo que hemos hecho.
> 
> Yo llevaba IOTA con la que conseguí un x2,5 y deshice posición y he diversificado
> 
> ...




tengo las sigueientes: NEO, DASH QASH, XRB, XRP, DENT, SONM, ADA, PIVX


----------



## juli (19 Dic 2017)

Ahora que lo pienso, la opción B, no representaría automáticamente una descalificación pública de las criptos ...también podría ser currarse una posición rotunda de BTC a los ojos del mundo ( aunque personalmente creo que el mercado que representa la adopción masiva necesita ahora mismo ver que algo ASEQUIBLE lo podría hacer rico.

También veo que hundir TOPs10 en precio para que te roben esas posiciones podría empujar ecosistemas particulares ).

A ver por dónde sopla.

Palomitas.


----------



## davitin (19 Dic 2017)

Bajada general.


----------



## perdido_en_criptos (19 Dic 2017)

Korean cryptocurrency exchange to close after second hacking in a year | Technology | The Guardian


----------



## arras2 (19 Dic 2017)

Lo malo de las bajadas, es que como baja todo, si no te sales a dolar virtual no puedes pillar rebajas. Lo único es si una baja más que otra, como está pasando con neo y eth. Parece que baja más que eth y me gustaría llevar unas pocas por lo que pueda ser y diversificar más.

Entiendo que las más pequeñas sí que corregirán fuerte, pero de momento se me escapa ese mundo.


----------



## juli (19 Dic 2017)

Por ahora , pinta drenaje de FIAT . ( BTC bajando incluso por encima de la media del top ).


----------



## coolerman (19 Dic 2017)

Tengo unos dolares disponibles. ¿Recomendais SONM ahora o es tarde?


----------



## Superoeo (19 Dic 2017)

Aquí tenemos la explicación de este dump....

Los 'hackers' llevan a la bancarrota a un mercado de bitcoins

Veremos a ver hasta donde llega y cómo afecta. Pero dichosos coreanos... nos dan los mejores subidones y las mayores desgracias xD


----------



## Cayo Marcio (19 Dic 2017)

coolerman dijo:


> Tengo unos dolares disponibles. ¿Recomendais SONM ahora o es tarde?



Yo antes del 25 de este mes lo haría sin duda, a 0.33 sigue barato, pero bueno la decisión es tuya.


----------



## Albertezz (19 Dic 2017)

como ya dije hace unos cuantos dias, se viene el gran dump. Historicamente siempre diciembre y enero son meses muy malos. Menos mal que yo me he sacado ya el 33% a tether para aprovechar las rebajas.


----------



## joTTa (19 Dic 2017)

A cerca de Dent he leído esto que creo que es interesante:

ANN [DENT] Dent: Tokenizing and Liberating the World's Mobile Data

_"the dent coin you buy on the app is it going to be determined by exchange prices or from set prices that's going to be a huge factor?"


I asked this EXACT QUESTION same wording and everything in the chat with them never got an answer it was a little worrying to say the least.


Y la respuesta desde Dent:

Here the convo from mikko, parts are missing but it give the idea.

It is good stuffs.

DENT:
2. The DENT EXCHANGE (Where the DENT Tokens for Mobile App and the operator Data Packahges reside)

To make the data handling and high transaction volume of payments, operator activations and that fast and efficient, we decided to run a parachain, which is connected to ETHEREUM main chain

This makes transactions faster and we dont have to pay high Gas fees for a micropayment, for example a 1 dollar purchase of data

Use case 1: An Existing DENT owner wants to top up the DENT app from his Crypto Wallet:

When you are registered in the app, we create you a "wallet" in the DENT Exchange

If you want to buy data, lets keep this example simple: lets say, in the USA you would want to buy a 1 GB package, and the price would be 10.000 DENT

So in the app, you have 2 options to top up your account:

1. Use Paypal to buy DENT using FIAT
2. Transfer existing DENTs and deposit them to your DENT Exchange wallet

1. is the obvious choice of the millions of mobile users that have never heard of Crypto currencies or wallets or such, they just buy "Credits", without knowing that there is Crypto in the background

So: in case 1: The User buys the DENT Tokens from DENT Wireless, our company, where we have roughly 89 Billion tokens stored in our wallets. 30 Billion + 60 Billion that are locked up in vaults and released to our company quartely

So released means: Not to the free market as some of you are worrying

Now, so Jose, the customer in Mexico uses his paypal to pay 10 Dollars for the 10.000 DENT tokens (or credits).

With that he can send data to anyone in the carrier network of ours, starting with AT&T, Verizon in the US, and America Movil and Telcel in Mexico

At the moment, when he purchases the data package, the 10.000 DENT get back to DENT Company account, and data is being credited to the users phone number that was the target

2. Okay, so you guys have DENTs that you have today, so you can open the app, it will show a QR Code and the DENT wallet address that the app created for you, and you can just move DENT tokens to the DENT exchange. You will be able to send data to others or top up your own, if you are on a supported carrier.

So you can use the DENTs from day one when the app is released

If we look at trhe situation from the side of the crypto currency owners (the 10B+) Tokens, the tokens that will be sent to DENT Exchange will be away from that inventory, as they have been moved away

There is no way for the mobile user to buy DENT in the mobile app and then sell them to HitBTC, so the Crypto DENTs will be less and less. DENT Company can of course move them back to the crypto market if it has a reason to.

About the release of the VAult tokens:

The 60B vault tokens will be released from the vaults to DENT company, and will be used for many purposes, salaries, bonuses, market liquidity, seeding the carrier market etc. It is not planned to "dump" them anywhere, as they are a real asset for the business

User Acquisition:

- It is planned that the users will receive a certain amount of DENT tokens automatically to their wallet at DENT Exchange, so they can immediately purchased data packages.

These DENTs will come from DENT company, and if we have, lets say - a million users that get 1000 DENT, yes thats a billion tokens, but remember, from the user's sight, they are just credits, not cryptocurrencies, and they can ONLY buy data with them, not move them to Crypto exchanges.

And after they buy the data, they come back to DENT Parachain circulation

Also look Into this : 

YouTube

A user analysis of the dent token."_


Por lo que creo entender hay dudas sobre como se van a compaginar los Dents que se venden desde la app con los que circulan en los exchanges y como se va a determinar el precio de los que se venden desde la app en relación al precio en los exchanges


----------



## Patanegra (19 Dic 2017)

da rabia tener bastante municion en la cuenta de ahorros y no poder movilizarla para irme de rebajas a cause de los limites de los esxchanges 

Poniendose optimista, quizas pille una bajada mayor si los fondos tardan en llegar 

---------- Post added 19-dic-2017 at 13:14 ----------




Albertezz dijo:


> como ya dije hace unos cuantos dias, se viene el gran dump. Historicamente siempre diciembre y enero son meses muy malos. Menos mal que yo me he sacado ya el 33% a tether para aprovechar las rebajas.



es mi opinion personal pero una gran caida no haria precipitarse a los novatos y sobre todo a veteranos que retiraron sus ganancias y ahora no saben que hacer con ellas?

para mi que una gran bajada seria de muy corta duracion y subiria como un cohete.


----------



## McMax (19 Dic 2017)

Con DENT de momento estoy haciendo un casi x5 tradeando desde en dos días. Dejé 100.000 para tradear, con los subidones los dejé en 16.000 y ahora voy por más de 70.000 con esos 16.000, y con lo otro he ido pillando varias coins más ampliando la cartera


----------



## coolerman (19 Dic 2017)

Cayo Marcio dijo:


> Yo antes del 25 de este mes lo haría sin duda, a 0.33 sigue barato, pero bueno la decisión es tuya.



Si, creo que pillaré algo. A ver el 25 que nos depara :rolleye:


----------



## joTTa (19 Dic 2017)

McMax dijo:


> Con DENT de momento estoy haciendo un casi x5 tradeando desde en dos días. Dejé 100.000 para tradear, con los subidones los dejé en 16.000 y ahora voy por más de 70.000 con esos 16.000, y con lo otro he ido pillando varias coins más ampliando la cartera



edito para correjirme, lo pille bajo y ahí estoy aguantando a ver que hace


----------



## arras2 (19 Dic 2017)

Lo que da la sensación, que esta caída ha sido por lo del hackeo. La gran caída que comenta Albertezz quizá no haya llegado. 

Tampoco ha sido una caída brutal, un 10% en un rato :XX:. Este mundillo, cuando eres nuevo te pone a prueba.


----------



## Cayo Marcio (19 Dic 2017)

McMax dijo:


> Con DENT de momento estoy haciendo un casi x5 tradeando desde en dos días. Dejé 100.000 para tradear, con los subidones los dejé en 16.000 y ahora voy por más de 70.000 con esos 16.000, y con lo otro he ido pillando varias coins más ampliando la cartera



Como haces eso de tradear? He visto que sube a 10 luego baja a 9 luego vuelve a subir repetidas veces, dejas puesta la orden? estas todo el rato, comprar,vender? Yo uso HitBtc pero de momento holdeo. Aparte de que te matan con las comisiones.


----------



## davitin (19 Dic 2017)

Cayo Marcio dijo:


> Como haces eso de tradear? He visto que sube a 10 luego baja a 9 luego vuelve a subir repetidas veces, dejas puesta la orden? estas todo el rato, comprar,vender? Yo uso HitBtc pero de momento holdeo. Aparte de que te matan con las comisiones.



Yo, cuando he hecho trading lo he hecho a lo"bruto"...identificaba una moneda que estuviese en un ciclo largo de subidas y bajadas, compraba cuando pensaba que ya no iba a bajar mas o que iba a rebotar (usaba lineas de soporte y resistencia, digan lo que digan funciona muchas veces por que la gente, bots, ballenas o como lo quieras llamar repiten estrategias y patrones, no importa el motivo por el que lo hagan, solo que repiten movimientos con bastante probabilidad), y luego estaba pendiente de que llegara a alguna linea de resistencia o precio maximo anterior, si veia que en esa linea se paraba o iba hacia abajo vendia y esperaba a que volviese a bajar...esto me funciono muy bien con bitcoin cash hace tiempo, cuando estaba en esa dinamica.

Una buena moneda para "guarrear" asi ahora mismo seria iota, pero yo tengo bastante pasta metida ahi y paso de jugarmela, me espero a que suba, pero los intrepidos se pueden sacar una pasta.


----------



## haruki murakami (19 Dic 2017)

SingularityNET de momento se aplazara dos dias mas para poder completar el KYC....en email de hoy dicen que mas de 20k de personas se registraron y estan de momento atrasados. Por lo que dicen, el token tendra un valor de $0,1, y solo piensan recoger $36 millones, una vez recaudado cierran la ICO.
Se recaudara en Ethers solamente, ETH tien ahora mismo una cotizacion de $840, si la ICO comenzara ahora, solo se recaudarian $42.857 ethers...En el email dicen que las primeras 24 horas del presale todos los que estan en la whitelist podran comprar y por eso, se podra comprar un monto maximo, despues de la compra maxima al siguiente dia, todos los demas tokens libres se podran comprar y cualquiera podra comprar la cantidad que quiera...
Suponiendo que sean 20k de personas las que compren, dado que esta limitada la compra, eso quiere decir que como mucho se podrian comprar 1-2 Ethers para garantizar que todos puedan comprar, si eso fuera el caso en las primeras 24 horas todos los tokens se venderian...Señores creo que estamos apunto de ver un x10 instantaneo en una ICO...no se mucho de esto, pero debido al interes general de la gente en este proyecto, creo que cuando salga a la venta el token estara en $1.0...Se que es un whisful thinking tremendo...pero vamos que soñar no cuesta nada.

Tal vez venga a comerme mi own...estare pendiente para recogerlo con humildad tambien.

---------- Post added 19-dic-2017 at 14:43 ----------

Bueno...ETH no pudo con los $880, pero parece que va por la revancha..subiendo de nuevo, segundo intento de llegar a los 900.


----------



## arras2 (19 Dic 2017)

haruki murakami dijo:


> SingularityNET de momento se aplazara dos dias mas para poder completar el KYC....en email de hoy dicen que mas de 20k de personas se registraron y estan de momento atrasados. Por lo que dicen, el token tendra un valor de $0,1, y solo piensan recoger $36 millones, una vez recaudado cierran la ICO.
> Se recaudara en Ethers solamente, ETH tien ahora mismo una cotizacion de $840, si la ICO comenzara ahora, solo se recaudarian $42.857 ethers...En el email dicen que las primeras 24 horas del presale todos los que estan en la whitelist podran comprar y por eso, se podra comprar un monto maximo, despues de la compra maxima al siguiente dia, todos los demas tokens libres se podran comprar y cualquiera podra comprar la cantidad que quiera...
> Suponiendo que sean 20k de personas las que compren, dado que esta limitada la compra, eso quiere decir que como mucho se podrian comprar 1-2 Ethers para garantizar que todos puedan comprar, si eso fuera el caso en las primeras 24 horas todos los tokens se venderian...Señores creo que estamos apunto de ver un x10 instantaneo en una ICO...no se mucho de esto, pero debido al interes general de la gente en este proyecto, creo que cuando salga a la venta el token estara en $1.0...Se que es un whisful thinking tremendo...pero vamos que soñar no cuesta nada.
> 
> ...



Mucha suerte. Parece que has hecho los deberes y lo tienes muy estudiado. Yo llegué tarde, hubiera comprado un poco. Me atrae la temática bastante.


----------



## Superoeo (19 Dic 2017)

haruki murakami dijo:


> SingularityNET de momento se aplazara dos dias mas para poder completar el KYC....en email de hoy dicen que mas de 20k de personas se registraron y estan de momento atrasados. Por lo que dicen, el token tendra un valor de $0,1, y solo piensan recoger $36 millones, una vez recaudado cierran la ICO.
> Se recaudara en Ethers solamente, ETH tien ahora mismo una cotizacion de $840, si la ICO comenzara ahora, solo se recaudarian $42.857 ethers...En el email dicen que las primeras 24 horas del presale todos los que estan en la whitelist podran comprar y por eso, se podra comprar un monto maximo, despues de la compra maxima al siguiente dia, todos los demas tokens libres se podran comprar y cualquiera podra comprar la cantidad que quiera...
> Suponiendo que sean 20k de personas las que compren, dado que esta limitada la compra, eso quiere decir que como mucho se podrian comprar 1-2 Ethers para garantizar que todos puedan comprar, si eso fuera el caso en las primeras 24 horas todos los tokens se venderian...Señores creo que estamos apunto de ver un x10 instantaneo en una ICO...no se mucho de esto, pero debido al interes general de la gente en este proyecto, creo que cuando salga a la venta el token estara en $1.0...Se que es un whisful thinking tremendo...pero vamos que soñar no cuesta nada.
> 
> ...




A mi lo que acaba de joderme la vida es que no voy a poder estar en el pc a la hora de comienzo de la ICO y por mucho que diga que va a durar 24h, creo que va a volar en segundos... no?

Joder... si se hubiese hecho hoy como estaba previsto todo correcto.... :´(


----------



## orbeo (19 Dic 2017)

Robert Bosch Venture Capital makes first investment in distributed ledger technology - Bosch Media Service


----------



## plus ultra (19 Dic 2017)

Llego de realizar unas gestiones toda la mañana leo el hilo y flipo,pienso:debe haber una correccion de cojones,me voy a revisar mis inversiones y...

Debo de ser el mas afortunado del hilo,tengo ahora mismo 50 alt en el blockfolio y tengo 45 en verde,miro el coinmarket y el 75% esta en verde y no solo eso sino que el peor rojo es un misero -12% (gas).


Esta claro que el mercado esta cambiando,ha entrado muchísima gente sin la mas mínima experiencia y ni se ha molestado en hacerse un ligero rodaje y esto debería servir para hacer un análisis del mercado.

Una bajada de las que nos hemos comido mas de uno por aqui de un 40-50% en el mercado en general,va a ser mucho,muchísimo daño a nivel de marketing/psicologico.


----------



## Oso Amoroso (19 Dic 2017)

Dent se ha pegado el hostiazo y se ha puesto en 10( con respecto a ETH, es lo que tengo por costumbre de mirar con esta moneda), he vuelto a entrar con algo que tengo suelto y estoy en plan de venta de otras para poder meter mas todavia, veo que empiezan con las compras en ese nivel.........


----------



## haruki murakami (19 Dic 2017)

plus ultra dijo:


> Llego de realizar unas gestiones toda la mañana leo el hilo y flipo,pienso:debe haber una correccion de cojones,me voy a revisar mis inversiones y...
> 
> Debo de ser el mas afortunado del hilo,tengo ahora mismo 50 alt en el blockfolio y tengo 45 en verde,miro el coinmarket y el 75% esta en verde y no solo eso sino que el peor rojo es un misero -12% (gas).
> 
> ...



Opino lo mismo, una bajada del 40% como esas epicas que se daban hasta hace unos pocos meses...ahora mismo sería algo bastante impactante, aunque podría pasar si el bitcoin se desmorona a $10.000 por ejemplo...las alts tambien bajarían..

---------- Post added 19-dic-2017 at 15:21 ----------




arras2 dijo:


> Mucha suerte. Parece que has hecho los deberes y lo tienes muy estudiado. Yo llegué tarde, hubiera comprado un poco. Me atrae la temática bastante.



Gracias...ojala me acepten el KYC creo que hice todo bien.. Si no me aceptan
..jajajajaja sería lo peor que podría pasarme


----------



## EDV (19 Dic 2017)

plus ultra dijo:


> Llego de realizar unas gestiones toda la mañana leo el hilo y flipo,pienso:debe haber una correccion de cojones,me voy a revisar mis inversiones y...
> 
> Debo de ser el mas afortunado del hilo,tengo ahora mismo 50 alt en el blockfolio y tengo 45 en verde,miro el coinmarket y el 75% esta en verde y no solo eso sino que el peor rojo es un misero -12% (gas).
> 
> ...



Esto mismo estaba comentando por atrás. Me da miedo la psicología de la gente que va entrando. En otro foro que sigo es una pasada ver las expectativas.


----------



## Oso Amoroso (19 Dic 2017)

EDV dijo:


> Esto mismo estaba comentando por atrás. Me da miedo la psicología de la gente que va entrando. En otro foro que sigo es una pasada ver las expectativas.



Pega el bitcoin a estos niveles como el que hizo con los 1200$ y lo siguiente es comprar acciones de funerarias por los suicidios :XX:


----------



## orbeo (19 Dic 2017)

Oso Amoroso dijo:


> Pega el bitcoin a estos niveles como el que hizo con los 1200$ y lo siguiente es comprar acciones de funerarias por los suicidios :XX:



Un menos 80% así rapidito que dure un par de días si podría hacer, por hechar unas risas





Luego que recupere claro


----------



## coolerman (19 Dic 2017)

Oso Amoroso dijo:


> Pega el bitcoin a estos niveles como el que hizo con los 1200$ y lo siguiente es comprar acciones de funerarias por los suicidios :XX:



Yo es que no entiendo como la gente que no tiene ni puta idea del tema gasta su dinero de una forma tan absurda. Oyen campanas y no saben de donde vienen.

Yo soy un ignorante en este mundillo, pero me llamó la atención y decidí meter un poco de dinero. Mi objetivo es aprender y si consigo beneficios por el camino, mejor. Si pierdo, son cuatro duros que no me iban a sacar de pobre.


----------



## EDV (19 Dic 2017)

Yo llevo un cochino año (casi, de haber entrado cuando el ETH costaba menos de 10 dólares...) y ya entonces sabía que esto era un vaivén tremendo y que tenía que meter lo dispuesto a perder. Pero es que hasta mi padre me está venga a preguntar y le digo que para empezar no he ganado nada por no vender y que ya veremos, que mañana puede estar en el suelo. Por eso le suelo decir cuando caen a plomo, para que se dé cuenta.


----------



## arras2 (19 Dic 2017)

coolerman dijo:


> Yo es que no entiendo como la gente que no tiene ni puta idea del tema gasta su dinero de una forma tan absurda. Oyen campanas y no saben de donde vienen.
> 
> Yo soy un ignorante en este mundillo, pero me llamó la atención y decidí meter un poco de dinero. Mi objetivo es aprender y si consigo beneficios por el camino, mejor. Si pierdo, son cuatro duros que no me iban a sacar de pobre.



Yo estoy igualo que tu. Informático de profesión que nunca me había mirado el tema monedas, empecé a leer sobre el tema y me apasionó así que decidí entrar con algo.

Pero tengo un problema, me genera ansiedad por que no domino absolutamente nada el tema. Sí estoy acostumbrado a otros productos y por eso el entorno no me resulta nuevo (compra/venta, analizar gráficos, etc...), pero el tema de saber valorar lo que vale y lo que es humo me mata. Cuando tomo una decisión hay una gran parte de aleatoriedad y lo odio como buen estadístico que soy.


----------



## Parlakistan (19 Dic 2017)

Se acaba de dar a conocer que Bosh ha hecho una inversión millonaria en tokens de IOTA, están a tiempo de subirse al rally.

https://www.forbes.com/sites/montymunford/2017/12/19/robert-bosch-venture-capital-makes-first-investment-in-distributed-ledger-technology/#7b0c3cbf6260


----------



## michinato (19 Dic 2017)

La cantidad de putas mierdas de ICOs que están saliendo y la cantidad de gente que les echa su dinero es estremecedora.

Cero empatía por los wanabees avariciosos.

Ojalá el fuego purificador se cargue pronto el 90% de proyectos scam.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (19 Dic 2017)

Sprectrocoin lleva una semana para validar mi DNI (para poder entrar en Bankera). Le es he enviado un par de mails pero no responden, supongo que van colapsados. Una pena.


----------



## haruki murakami (19 Dic 2017)

michinato dijo:


> La cantidad de putas mierdas de ICOs que están saliendo y la cantidad de gente que les echa su dinero es estremecedora.
> 
> Cero empatía por los wanabees avariciosos.
> 
> Ojalá el fuego purificador se cargue pronto el 90% de proyectos scam.



Como cuales?


----------



## orbeo (19 Dic 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> ---------- Post added 19-dic-2017 at 16:37 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Qué hackeo?



Ná lo típico, han mangao unos bitcoins en un exchange en Corea y se a declarado en bancarrota.


----------



## arras2 (19 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Ná lo típico, han mangao unos bitcoins en un exchange en Corea y se a declarado en bancarrota.



gracias por la respuesta, eso es.

Los 'hackers' llevan a la bancarrota a un mercado de bitcoins


----------



## Gian Gastone (19 Dic 2017)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Sprectrocoin lleva una semana para validar mi DNI (para poder entrar en Bankera). Le es he enviado un par de mails pero no responden, supongo que van colapsados. Una pena.



tranki tronko tienes ICO PARA DIAS, creo que dura hasta febrero.
Esta pagando cada dia mas, ahora es poco, pero ya veremos que pasa en el 2020.


----------



## burbujeado (19 Dic 2017)

Como Dash está en 1100 $?

Tan buen proyecto es?


----------



## Edu.R (19 Dic 2017)

Esta semana parece que es la de Augur. ienso: ienso:


----------



## Divad (19 Dic 2017)

Vaya, un hackeo en una exchange... No me lo esperaba... ::

Nos van avisando... Alguien ha recopilado las exchanges ancladas en criptolandia?

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## haruki murakami (19 Dic 2017)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Se acaba de dar a conocer que Bosh ha hecho una inversión millonaria en tokens de IOTA, están a tiempo de subirse al rally.
> 
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/montym...n-distributed-ledger-technology/#7b0c3cbf6260



Buena noticia....ahora solo falta 30 minutos para que en bitfinex aparezca mis Ethers y poder comprar...jaaja vamos a ver si me alcanzo a montar...en mi caso cuando alce $6 me salgo de nuevo..jajajaja


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (19 Dic 2017)

Cuando hay un hackeo en un exchange siempre pienso que puede haber sido alguien de dentro. Incluso el propio dueño. Es casi imposible de demostrar en un juicio. Es el crimen perfecto. 

Es una cantinela que se repite desde hace eones en criptolandia pero, recordad, mucha prudencia con dejar muchas chapas en exchanges.

Avisados estáis.


----------



## arras2 (19 Dic 2017)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Buena noticia....ahora solo falta 30 minutos para que en bitfinex aparezca mis Ethers y poder comprar...jaaja vamos a ver si me alcanzo a montar...en mi caso cuando alce $6 me salgo de nuevo..jajajaja



Te está yendo a favor el tiempo, yo de momento no entro. La gente está con la mosca detrás de la oreja. Lo llevan bastante verde el tema, aunque llegará a 7 en cualquier momento. No consiguen hacerlo funcionar, cuando suben las TPS, se viene abajo el sistema. Me da pena estar fuera y me genera un poco de ansiedad ver que sube. Tarde o temprano entraré para holdear y esperar que lo arreglen.


----------



## haruki murakami (19 Dic 2017)

arras2 dijo:


> Te está yendo a favor el tiempo, yo de momento no entro. La gente está con la mosca detrás de la oreja. Lo llevan bastante verde el tema, aunque llegará a 7 en cualquier momento. No consiguen hacerlo funcionar, cuando suben las TPS, se viene abajo el sistema. Me da pena estar fuera y me genera un poco de ansiedad ver que sube. Tarde o temprano entraré para holdear y esperar que lo arreglen.



Eso parece...vamos a ver que pasa....por ahora se le ve dificil que sube al 4.80...sin embargo creo que de un momento a otro rompera para arriba...esas noticias por lo general la hacen subir mucho...aunque la noticia es de hace ya 3 horas..y subio desde 3.90 a $4.80..creo que es poco...algo debe pasar que no la hacne subir mas...puede ser lo que dices o muchas manos fuertes no han soltado ni quieren vender IOTAS...quien sabe..


----------



## arras2 (19 Dic 2017)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Eso parece...vamos a ver que pasa....por ahora se le ve dificil que sube al 4.80...sin embargo creo que de un momento a otro rompera para arriba...esas noticias por lo general la hacen subir mucho...aunque la noticia es de hace ya 3 horas..y subio desde 3.90 a $4.80..creo que es poco...algo debe pasar que no la hacne subir mas...puede ser lo que dices o muchas manos fuertes no han soltado ni quieren vender IOTAS...quien sabe..



Pasa que se hinchó por el FOMO brutal que hubo con la confusión con lo de Microsoft. Mucha gente se subió al carro y cuando se vio la realidad llegó la sangre. Ha habido purga y ahora supongo que está metido quien va a largo y reaccionará en función de lo que pase por su evolución más que por el FOMO. Yo reconozco que tengo FOMO. Hoy he estado tentar de entrar a 0,0046 eth y no lo he hecho. Hubiera sido buena entrada. Ahora está a 0.0055, con lo que la noticia no ha afectado como pensaba que iba a pasar.

Es una buena noticia lo de Bosch, confirma que están de pleno en el ajo. Pero lo que necesitan es una wallet que funcione y no tenga bugs que te dejen sin tus iotas. Y que el tangle funcione, claro, que de momento les está costando.

Si llega a funcionar, será revolucionario, transacciones gratis, rápidas y sin costes eléctricos descomunales.


----------



## orbeo (19 Dic 2017)

Es que queréis que suba un 100% en un rato ansiosos!


----------



## sabueXo (19 Dic 2017)

¿Alguien conoce Oxycoin?, ¿Merece la pena?

Estoy buscando una moneda más para hold durante 6 meses o un año. Ahora mismo tengo un poco en IOTA, ARK y TRX.

Voy a meter otro poco en Raiblocks y PIVX. Busco una más para hold. ¿Alguien echa una mano?


----------



## orbeo (19 Dic 2017)

Respecto a esta mañana, el volumen en Bitfinex se ha triplicado y en Coinonec, x2

A ver los coreanos esta noche si le meten billetes.


----------



## arras2 (19 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Respecto a esta mañana, el volumen en Bitfinex se ha triplicado y en Coinonec, x2
> 
> A ver los coreanos esta noche si le meten billetes.



¿IOTA dices? ¿Crees que pillarla a estos precios ya no será posible o seguirá lateral? Supongo que cuando salga la wallet, si funciona ok irá para arriba.


----------



## orbeo (19 Dic 2017)

arras2 dijo:


> ¿IOTA dices? ¿Crees que pillarla a estos precios ya no será posible o seguirá lateral? Supongo que cuando salga la wallet, si funciona ok irá para arriba.



La wallet actualizada 2.5.5 ha salido hoy. La UCL sale a principios de 2018.


----------



## arras2 (19 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> La wallet actualizada 2.5.5 ha salido hoy. La UCL sale a principios de 2018.



¿Y ha solucionado lo de las direcciones?

PD: A 5$ ya, va fuerte, creo que se me ha escapado ::.


----------



## orbeo (19 Dic 2017)

arras2 dijo:


> ¿Y ha solucionado lo de las direcciones?
> 
> PD: A 5$ ya, va fuerte, creo que se me ha escapado ::.



No lo sé todavía, me voy a esperar unos días antes de instalarlo.

Esto es lo que han dicho:

This new wallet introduces some major changes, such as moving away from Reattachements, to Transaction Promotion, which has proven to significantly increase tx confirmations and the Tangle reliability.


----------



## silverwindow (19 Dic 2017)

Esta noche fiesta de koreanos en yota.
Pasalo.


----------



## Parlakistan (19 Dic 2017)

Y el Ceo de Fujitsu en Europa poniendo la noticia en Twitter encantado. Se ve que el ha comprado o es cuñado del Dominik o del barbas.


----------



## haruki murakami (19 Dic 2017)

arras2 dijo:


> ¿Y ha solucionado lo de las direcciones?
> 
> PD: A 5$ ya, va fuerte, creo que se me ha escapado ::.



He puesto orden de venta Iota/Eth, $0.0090, la he comprado a $0.005965...como se dispare el precio de ETH no sacaria nada...y vamos a ver si lo logra, lo veo dificil que llegue a $7.30


----------



## orbeo (19 Dic 2017)

haruki murakami dijo:


> He puesto orden de venta Iota/Eth, $0.090, la he comprado a $0.05965...como se dispare el precio de ETH no sacaria nada...y vamos a ver si lo logra, lo veo dificil que llegue a $7.30



Pues 5,20 ya teniendo en cuenta que

El volumen en Coinone se a duplicado respecto al de esta mañana y se supone que los coreanos están durmiendo todavía.

Bitfinex casi va a cuadruplicar volumen y eso que ha cerrado la puerta a nuevos clientes. Está pidiendo código de invitación que nadie tiene ni idea de dónde sacarlo.


----------



## arras2 (19 Dic 2017)

haruki murakami dijo:


> He puesto orden de venta Iota/Eth, $0.090, la he comprado a $0.05965...como se dispare el precio de ETH no sacaria nada...y vamos a ver si lo logra, lo veo dificil que llegue a $7.30



Yo creo que llega, es una cripto loca con los coreanos. Suerte.


----------



## R2volador (19 Dic 2017)

arras2 dijo:


> ¿IOTA dices? ¿Crees que pillarla a estos precios ya no será posible o seguirá lateral? Supongo que cuando salga la wallet, si funciona ok irá para arriba.



Esta ahora un poco lateral ... 
no funciona nada y lo que hace la “tonta”


----------



## haruki murakami (19 Dic 2017)

R2volador dijo:


> Esta ahora un poco lateral ...
> no funciona nada y lo que hace la “tonta”



Si bien aun no funciona su tangle, por ahora mi idea es hacerme al rendimiento...si sube pues he ganado...por mi parte ETH es mi coin a seguir....IOTA como proyecto tambien es muy interesante.


----------



## arras2 (19 Dic 2017)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Si bien aun no funciona su tangle, por ahora mi idea es hacerme al rendimiento...si sube pues he ganado...por mi parte ETH es mi coin a seguir....IOTA como proyecto tambien es muy interesante.



Al final he decidido seguirte. He entrado peor que tu no obstante (y peor que cuando vendí). Ahora ya no tengo tan claro que vaya a subir . Me falla bastante la psicología. Tengo mucho que aprender todavía.


----------



## RuiKi84 (19 Dic 2017)

Qué wallet usáis los veteranos para guardar las monedas??


----------



## Oso Amoroso (19 Dic 2017)

Lo de la cotizacion del Dent es un puto cachondeo, sin mas.


----------



## haruki murakami (19 Dic 2017)

arras2 dijo:


> Al final he decidido seguirte. He entrado peor que tu no obstante (y peor que cuando vendí). Ahora ya no tengo tan claro que vaya a subir . Me falla bastante la psicología. Tengo mucho que aprender todavía.



Tres reglas que llevo yo:
- Lee bien lo que hay detras de cada proyecto y estima su potencial.
- No sigas lo que los demas hacen sin estar seguro de que quieras 
arriesgarte realmente.
- Ten paciencia y no vayas saltando de coin en coin, solo porque no te ha dado resultado...y si vas perdiendo pues hold, luego volvera a subir (a menos que una noticia terrible se revele), o si vas a salir en perdidas, salta a la que creas que te va a hacer recuperar lo perdido (al menos).

---Yo me subi al carro de IOTA porque creo que puede irse bantante arriba con la noticia, aunque no se si realmente llegue $7.35, mi apuesta es bastante arriesgada (tal vez otros no lo vean asi). Sin embargo, hice un calculo y especule un poco, y fue sencillo, tal vez no muy tecnico para muchos de aqui que saben bastante de AT.

Mi expectativa era hacerme un 60% (insisto en que es una expectativa bastante alta en mi forma de ver las cosas), especulando que Ethereum se moviera en un rango entre 830-870 mientras IOTA fuera subiendo...y a tener paciencia.. otra forma en lo que podria pasar dicho suceso es que Ethereum fuera perdiendo valor frente al USD, decir que bajase al 790 por ejemplo...y IOTA subiera sin problemas.


----------



## arras2 (19 Dic 2017)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Tres reglas que llevo yo:
> - Lee bien lo que hay detras de cada proyecto y estima su potencial.
> - No sigas lo que los demas hacen sin estar seguro de que quieras
> arriesgarte realmente.
> ...



IOTA es el único proyecto que conozco (a parte de bitcoin y ether). Todos los demás los conozco muy por encima. Me entusiasmó el tangle y todo lo que había detrás. Por eso he decidido entrar con un poquito con la idea de mantener. Y sinceramente, también he entrado por qué comencé con IOTA, y me hacía sentir mal el hecho de que subiera y yo no llevara nada cuando mi entorno si lleva.

No descarto salirme en caso de que suba bastante respecto a ETH. Ya veré. Igualmente, no creo que se marque un EOS/QUANTUM, subiendo al rango de 8-10. Si se pusiera a 10, se pondría 4ª en marketcap, y yo creo que el proyecto está muy verde aun para eso.

Lo que si es verdad, es que hay muchas ganas de que funcione y la gente la tiene en cuenta.

Gracias por los consejos, los necesito!

Edit: Vaya ostión se acaba de meter. Vuelta a la realidad.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (19 Dic 2017)

A ver si alguien me puede ayudar, esta mañana me he decidido a enviar mis Dent a Kucoin, me he hecho una cuenta alli, verificación y todo bien, y desde Hitbtc he decidido enviarme mis Dent alli, estoy harto de sus comisiones, pues bien, tengo abierto el proceso de Witdrawal desde las 11 y pico de la mañana y sin confirmar, estan los 3 puntitos amarillos que según ellos dan lugar a la withdrawal, vamos que estan en la cadena ahora mismo pero no me llegan al deposit de Kucoin, son alrededor de 200.000, esta la cadena saturada o algo? si alguno tenéis experiencia con hitbtc se agradecería, me veo que me ha lian o algo similar.

Lleva ahi muchas horas ya.



Date (UTC)	ID	Type	Currency	Amount Transaction hash	Main account balance
2017-12-19, 11:00:43	
6b1984fb-b35b-4457-a582-f50ecb14b16c
Withdrawal	DENT	-223529	.20000000 229769	.20000000 
2017-12-19, 10:58:42	
947296b9-b157-4a95-a40e-34f9136f8b1c
Transfer to main account	DENT	229769	.20000000 229769	.20000000 

10 horas lleva ahi la trans.

gracias.

Esta es la dirección del deposito en Kucoin:

0x8e0839d5fc8860ce43b94350a43f66fbfd7b9069


----------



## plus ultra (19 Dic 2017)

RuiKi84 dijo:


> Qué wallet usáis los veteranos para guardar las monedas??





No se si tendre los galones de vetereno ya como para dar una opinion como tal,pero yo uso Ledger nano s y desde que lo tengo duermo mas tranquilo.


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (19 Dic 2017)

Bueno hamijos, entrando en Salt, opiniones?


----------



## Drewcastle (19 Dic 2017)

Alguien con cuenta en forocoches puede decir que pone en este hilo?

ULTIMA HORA: Hackers hundirán BITCOIN este VIERNES +hd
ForoCoches - Información


----------



## arras2 (19 Dic 2017)

Drewcastle dijo:


> Alguien con cuenta en forocoches puede decir que pone en este hilo?
> 
> ULTIMA HORA: Hackers hundirán BITCOIN este VIERNES +hd
> ForoCoches - Información



Twitter

Suena a Mr. Robot total.


----------



## orbeo (19 Dic 2017)

Malditos_Usureros dijo:


> Bueno hamijos, entrando en Salt, opiniones?



Pues que va a seguir subiendo. La vengo siguiendo desde los 3$ hace como un mes. Ahí la tienes ahora en 10.


----------



## Claudius (19 Dic 2017)

Max Keiser divirtiéndose por USA con Dash
Min 15,45 
[youtube]kKKmKCt6OP8[/youtube]


----------



## Drewcastle (19 Dic 2017)

arras2 dijo:


> Twitter
> 
> Suena a Mr. Robot total.



Si llega a ser cierto, por que avisan? ::
Que oscura intencion tienen detras, conseguir btc mas barato con la probable troleada?


----------



## arras2 (19 Dic 2017)

Drewcastle dijo:


> Si llega a ser cierto, por que avisan? ::
> Que oscura intencion tienen detras, conseguir btc mas barato con la probable troleada?



Si, comprar más barato supongo. Es ridículo anunciarlo. Aunque a saber, ya no me sorprendería nada de este mundo.


----------



## Drewcastle (19 Dic 2017)

Estaba mirando posibles chollos con cap por debajo de 50 millones, que os parecen hst, publica, bulwark y shift? Bueno mejor dicho, sabeis algo de ellos? xd

De shift lo llevo viendo semanas ya por bitcointalk y por auqi creo que se ha recomendado, como lo veis?


----------



## orbeo (19 Dic 2017)

Is time to crash Bitcoin and the global market. A new flawn detected on Wallets allows any attacker to withdrawn all the mony you have. On Friday we will perform the attackz and no BTC in your wallets anymore, no, no.

*

The test was performed in virtual wallets just knowing the public key. Attackz can also affect stored wallets in computer, but is required to have physical access or make use of other vulnerabilities.

*

On Friday 22 2017 at 00:00 GMT, the attack will be performed Insha'Allah. For your security move your BTC to an stored wallet and disconnect it from Internet.

*

Say bye-bye to your coins. Say hello to Iranian Riad back, hello! Modafeaaneh Haram. BTC Crash.



Les ha faltado un MUAHAHAHAHA al final en plan doctor maligno


----------



## haruki murakami (19 Dic 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Max Keiser divirtiéndose por USA con Dash
> Min 15,45
> [youtube]kKKmKCt6OP8[/youtube]



Video de ayer...aunque parece que no ha influido mucho en su precio..ese Max es tremendo.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (19 Dic 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> A ver si alguien me puede ayudar, esta mañana me he decidido a enviar mis Dent a Kucoin, me he hecho una cuenta alli, verificación y todo bien, y desde Hitbtc he decidido enviarme mis Dent alli, estoy harto de sus comisiones, pues bien, tengo abierto el proceso de Witdrawal desde las 11 y pico de la mañana y sin confirmar, estan los 3 puntitos amarillos que según ellos dan lugar a la withdrawal, vamos que estan en la cadena ahora mismo pero no me llegan al deposit de Kucoin, son alrededor de 200.000, esta la cadena saturada o algo? si alguno tenéis experiencia con hitbtc se agradecería, me veo que me ha lian o algo similar.
> 
> Lleva ahi muchas horas ya.
> 
> ...




Me cito..:o


----------



## haruki murakami (19 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Is time to crash Bitcoin and the global market. A new flawn detected on Wallets allows any attacker to withdrawn all the mony you have. On Friday we will perform the attackz and no BTC in your wallets anymore, no, no.
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Bitcoin tocando los $17.800, es probable que la gente le este dando relevancia a ese anuncio...y esten huyendo....no se pero me huele muy raro todo esto.


----------



## Seronoser (19 Dic 2017)

jakealrey dijo:


> Vaya hostión se está pegando bitcoin



Sí...ha subido un 2,74 durante la semana. Hostión del bueno a estas horas ::


----------



## orbeo (19 Dic 2017)

jakealrey dijo:


> Vaya hostión se está pegando bitcoin



Pero si lleva un -6%, solo.


----------



## Patanegra (19 Dic 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> A ver si alguien me puede ayudar, esta mañana me he decidido a enviar mis Dent a Kucoin, me he hecho una cuenta alli, verificación y todo bien, y desde Hitbtc he decidido enviarme mis Dent alli, estoy harto de sus comisiones, pues bien, tengo abierto el proceso de Witdrawal desde las 11 y pico de la mañana y sin confirmar, estan los 3 puntitos amarillos que según ellos dan lugar a la withdrawal, vamos que estan en la cadena ahora mismo pero no me llegan al deposit de Kucoin, son alrededor de 200.000, esta la cadena saturada o algo? si alguno tenéis experiencia con hitbtc se agradecería, me veo que me ha lian o algo similar.
> 
> Lleva ahi muchas horas ya.
> 
> ...



subo tu post por si alguien te puede ayudar.... oye con ese nick deberias saber como minimo programarte tu propia wallet, no?


----------



## arras2 (19 Dic 2017)

Bitcoin probando el 17k. Mejor apagar y volver en unos días, ¿no?


----------



## Divad (19 Dic 2017)

Cuidado con Dent
Twitter

Puede tener un orgasmo para la cena de navidad brutal ::

---------- Post added 19-dic-2017 at 22:18 ----------




Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> A ver si alguien me puede ayudar, esta mañana me he decidido a enviar mis Dent a Kucoin, me he hecho una cuenta alli, verificación y todo bien, y desde Hitbtc he decidido enviarme mis Dent alli, estoy harto de sus comisiones, pues bien, tengo abierto el proceso de Witdrawal desde las 11 y pico de la mañana y sin confirmar, estan los 3 puntitos amarillos que según ellos dan lugar a la withdrawal, vamos que estan en la cadena ahora mismo pero no me llegan al deposit de Kucoin, son alrededor de 200.000, esta la cadena saturada o algo? si alguno tenéis experiencia con hitbtc se agradecería, me veo que me ha lian o algo similar.
> 
> Lleva ahi muchas horas ya.
> 
> ...



Confirmaste el correo?

De haberlo hecho, mándales un ticket con la uid de la operación para que la muevan


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (19 Dic 2017)

Patanegra dijo:


> subo tu post por si alguien te puede ayudar.... oye con ese nick deberias saber como minimo programarte tu propia wallet, no?



Gracias patanegra, mi problema es que solo manejo bloques diminutos..

---------- Post added 19-dic-2017 at 22:21 ----------




Divad dijo:


> Cuidado con Dent
> Twitter
> 
> Puede tener un orgasmo para la cena de navidad brutal ::
> ...



Si Divad , mira :


Dear Customer,
You requested to withdraw 229769.20000000 DENT to address 0x8e0839d5fc8860ce43b94350a43f66fbfd7b9069.
Please confirm this action by clicking on this link:

Confirme rápido y blablabla..


Ticket en support abierto, me veo denunciandolos::

Gracias.


----------



## Divad (19 Dic 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Gracias patanegra, mi problema es que solo manejo bloques diminutos..
> 
> ---------- Post added 19-dic-2017 at 22:21 ----------
> 
> ...



Por lo que veo no voy a tardar en irme de esa exchage 8:


----------



## Roninn (19 Dic 2017)

Pegadle un vistazo a FUN FAIR.

Un proyectazo con la palabra de moda: disruptivo.

Game-changing blockchain casino technology - FunFair

Una de mis preferidas de mi cartera junto con Ripple, proyectos reales para lo que se crearon las monedas.


----------



## san_miguel (19 Dic 2017)

Btc bajara hasta 16300 aprox

"$BTCUSD possible correction up to 16300usd" por el trader miguelsanru

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## haruki murakami (19 Dic 2017)

arras2 dijo:


> Bitcoin probando el 17k. Mejor apagar y volver en unos días, ¿no?



Como siempre...demostrando que el no se va solo al infierno...
Edito...8% no es nada a lo que se ha visto antes, solo que el marketcap en dinero es una verdadera bestialidad... sera que volveremos a ver los descuentos del 40%?

Lo mas probable es que la gente esta prevenida por el ataque hacker que van hacer el viernes...y se estan yendo


----------



## Divad (19 Dic 2017)

Twitter

Mensaje para los mexicanos ^^

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juli (19 Dic 2017)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Como siempre...demostrando que el no se va solo al infierno...



:bla: :bla: :bla:

Muuuuusho Jihan, "veiveeeeee"...

En 2 barridos máximo, se le sube a las barbas a papá. ehhh

Personaje CAPITAL en Shitland.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (19 Dic 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Por lo que veo no voy a tardar en irme de esa exchage 8:



Yo he tratado de huir, a ver si no me hacen la jugada.

Dent va por red eth, 12 confirmaciones, estos cabrones seguro que la han dejado pendiente.

HITBTC SHIT.

Hijos de puta.


Modo Claphman off.


----------



## coolerman (19 Dic 2017)

Gracias por el aviso, estaba buscando un exchange para hacerme con algo de DENT y pensaba registrarme en HIBTC, ahora va a ser que no.

Kucoin qué tal?


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (19 Dic 2017)

Ya me ha llegado, 15 minutos desde que les he enviado el correo amenazando, es que manda huevos que tengamos que ponernos a malas.

---------- Post added 19-dic-2017 at 23:02 ----------




coolerman dijo:


> Gracias por el aviso, estaba buscando un exchange para hacerme con algo de DENT y pensaba registrarme en HIBTC, ahora va a ser que no.
> 
> Kucoin qué tal?



Kucoin no mueve mucho volumen, pero es muy intuitivo, esta en castellano y no tienes mucha comisión, por lo que es bastante decente.


----------



## juli (19 Dic 2017)

ETH tiene un racimo de exchanges-basura especializados en su cascada, que flipas...

En HitBTC estuve un mes con unos 3 BTCs en un token de ETH, volatilizados ( ni recuerdo ahora cuál era ). Supongo que algo que ver con esas modalidades de compra/venta que tiene...pero sólo lo supongo. Un día...aparecieron de nuevo en balance.

Lo de ether delta fue mi ruptura definitiva en cuanto a estar "al quite" en todo lo que salía en ETH ( y me perdí buenísimos tokens...pero prefiero respirar a mi aire, que estas coplas , mientras duran, te amargan la existencia ).

Livecoin y Liqui...choriceo en Néctar.


Parece que a los chicos les gusta tener su ecosistema bien atado ( y poco fluído ) . Hay tokens en los que no deshecho posiciones ( mentras sigan alcistas ) porque sencillamente me da cagalera pasarme por cualquier chiringuito de estos.

Mal ETH con ésto. MAL.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (19 Dic 2017)

No se que ha pasado pero están cayendo todas a plomo...

All Coins | CoinMarketCap


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (19 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> ETH tiene un racimo de exchanges-basura especializados en su vascada, que flipas...
> 
> En HitBTC estuve un mes con unos 3 BTCs en un token de ETH, volatiliados ( ni recuerdo ahora cuál era ). Supongo que algo que ver con esas modalidades de compra/venta que tiene...pero sólo lo supongo. Un día...aparecieron de nuevo en balance.
> 
> ...



Gracias Juli, creo que algo muy interesante seria que en el primer post, se incluyese todo este tipo de información como exchange no recomendables, blockchains por "velocidades", más que nada por prevenir, llevo 4 años en el mundillo y lo que me acaba de pasar con Hitbtc nunca me había sucedido.

Si bien es cierto que siempre me moví entre Kraken y Bitfinex.

A un novato que no tiene ni idea lo destrozan a la mínima de cambio.

saludos.

pd: Lo que comentas de Liqui.io, ahi es donde se supone que Maduro va a enviar su crypto de inicio..:XX:


----------



## Albertezz (19 Dic 2017)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> No se que ha pasado pero están cayendo todas a plomo...
> 
> All Coins | CoinMarketCap



ya lo dije unas paginas atrás, toca corrección gorda, eso es lo que está pasando y seguirá pasando.


----------



## juli (19 Dic 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Gracias Juli, creo que algo muy interesante seria que en el primer post, se incluyese todo este tipo de información como exchange no recomendables, blockchains por "velocidades", más que nada por prevenir, llevo 4 años en el mundillo y lo que me acaba de pasar con Hitbtc nunca me había sucedido.
> 
> Si bien es cierto que siempre me moví entre Kraken y Bitfinex.
> 
> ...



Hay mucha frustración y también mucha gambada que metemos mientras vamos pillando algo de soltura...se petaría de gansadas propias echándle la culpa al boogie, el punto de quejíos ése se iba a inundar de chismes...no quedaba un exchange vivo. Vaya por delante que en su gran mayoría , son unos manguis integrales. Bizznear con gente de las antípodas previa aceptación de las infumables exoneraciones que aceptamos para empezar y además siempre debatiendo con tu flúx en su bolso, tiene que dar una paz interior , de cojones, tú me dirás... A los exchanges, que se vaya con tiento, siempre con tiento y siempre de paso. Éso, standard.

A mí, como tengo 4 pies y soy desordenáo de cojones, no me cuesta reconocer este tipo de cosas.

Pero los posteado antes, con toda la objetividad del mundo, vamos. Cuando sale un token wapo en Bittrex respiro a pleno pulmón...y ya ves tú el artisteo que gasta Bittrex...pero al lado de éstos...uffff...

Por cierto, dependiendo de la pasta que sea, jódelos a tickets...u olvídate al 100%...éso tú verás. ( Que lo que te descentra del resto todo este tipo de abusos , tampoco es baladí...a veces, más vale olvidarte y seguir fresquito y psychokiller con lo demás ).


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (19 Dic 2017)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> No se que ha pasado pero están cayendo todas a plomo...
> 
> All Coins | CoinMarketCap



No sabes qué ha pasado?

:XX:

Pues lo que tenía que pasar, ya tocaba un descanso tras tanto achuchón. 

Enviado desde mi MI 6 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## McMax (19 Dic 2017)

Cayo Marcio dijo:


> Como haces eso de tradear? He visto que sube a 10 luego baja a 9 luego vuelve a subir repetidas veces, dejas puesta la orden? estas todo el rato, comprar,vender? Yo uso HitBtc pero de momento holdeo. Aparte de que te matan con las comisiones.



Yo compro 10000 a 10 y pongo venderlas a 15, tarde o temprano lo hace, cuando hace compro otras 10000 10, y pongo 4000 a 12 o veces si no puedo estar muy encima por el móvil pongo escalas 2.500 a 12, 10, 8 y con suerte pega rectificación que me.hace entrar. Para las ventas tiro más largo, pero normalmente les dejo un +-5 de margen.
Está claro que eso todo el día no funciona, luego cuando veo que flojea quito las órdenes más cercanas al precio que hay y dejó algunas a +-10 y a veces en suena la flauta. Como el otro día que bajo de 20 a 10


----------



## haruki murakami (19 Dic 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> No sabes qué ha pasado?
> 
> :XX:
> 
> ...



pues Andy..este descanso esta muy pobre...la verdad es que espero aun uno del 40%.... por mi que todo suba...pero es que los rebajones son importantes y sanos.


----------



## juli (20 Dic 2017)

haruki murakami dijo:


> pues Andy..este descanso esta muy pobre...la verdad es que espero aun uno del 40%.... por mi que todo suba...pero es que los rebajones son importantes y sanos.



Posible, cómo no...

Pero cuando lo vea antes de Navidad...me lo creo.


----------



## arras2 (20 Dic 2017)

Juli, al final bch ha zumbado de verdad como decías. Impoluta su subida con todo rojo.


----------



## juli (20 Dic 2017)

arras2 dijo:


> Juli, al final bch ha zumbado de verdad como decías. Impoluta su subida con todo rojo.



Jejeje...justo estaba pensando en la conversa esa de ayer .

VA zumbando...ésto es serio,pero ninguna locura aún... BTC Cash no se anda con hostias cuando sale de letargo y mueve ficha.

Por cierto...También el momentito mosquita muerta de Dash pinta de todo...menos éso mismo.


p.d. las subidas con todo rojo son marca de la casa de BTC Cash. Canibalismo de Nakamoto en estado puro que traen bien mamáo desde BTC. ( De hecho, su objetivo es ir a por él con su propia medicina - de ahí ésos arreones tan bestias - ).


----------



## sabueXo (20 Dic 2017)

Roninn dijo:


> Pegadle un vistazo a FUN FAIR.
> 
> Un proyectazo con la palabra de moda: disruptivo.
> 
> ...



¿Y Fun Fair tiene alguna moneda?, no la encuentro en coinmarketcap


----------



## McMax (20 Dic 2017)

Hoy llevo dándole vueltas al tema fiscal y de cómo sacar el cash sano y si todo va bien, voy a ir planeando el retiro al Caribe. 
Si todo va bien ya tengo solución incluso a la parte fiscal de aquí en adelante.


----------



## davitin (20 Dic 2017)

Estais viendo bitcoin cash?? 3100 pavos en bittrex ahora mismo.


----------



## psiloman (20 Dic 2017)

BCH listado en Coinbase, no sé si lo han comentado ya por aquí.

Tiene una pinta que no sé donde va a llegar...ha atacado a BTC en un momento clave, con este último indeciso y en tendencia bajista. Puede hacerle bastante daño un día como hoy.

Como dice Juli: palomitas.


----------



## davitin (20 Dic 2017)

McMax dijo:


> Hoy llevo dándole vueltas al tema fiscal y de cómo sacar el cash sano y si todo va bien, voy a ir planeando el retiro al Caribe.
> Si todo va bien ya tengo solución incluso a la parte fiscal de aquí en adelante.



Pues si te enteras de algo cuentanoslo, por que la saca empieza a ser importante.


----------



## davitin (20 Dic 2017)

Joder, bcc casi a 4000 en pocos minutos y bitcoin llendo para los 15000...son imaginaciones mias o bcc se esta comiendo a btc?


----------



## Superoeo (20 Dic 2017)

Mira que se dijo hace tiempo... Y está pasando. BCH va a por BTC y tiene toda la intención de robarle el trono. Y espérate que no lo consiga... 

¿Qué viene después de todo eso si llegase a ocurrir? BTC dejaría de ser la coin de referencia para el resto de criptos no?

¿Cömo puede a afectar al mundo altcoin? (De momento bajando todo a cholón....)


----------



## juli (20 Dic 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Lo de eth parece gordo pero aún no es nada..., eso sí, puede ser para ingresar....
> 
> Byzantium! Cabrones; sacadlo Ya!
> 
> ...



Se supone que "está sacado" - y funcionando -. 

( *@Michinato*, podrías hacer algun apunte de Bizancio , por favor ? )


----------



## juli (20 Dic 2017)

Si he entendido bien, Triggers saca Mnodes con 1500 tokens y un ROI mensual del 25%. ::

https://twitter.com/TheCryptoDog/status/942964692607291392/photo/1?ref_src=twsrc^tfw&ref_url=https%3A%2F%2Fcoinmarketcap.com%2Fcurrencies%2Ftriggers%2F

Normal la subida de esta semana. 2000 pavos un Masternode.

Hay roadmap reciente para 2018 también.

https://twitter.com/blocksafe/status/939292881902284800/photo/1?ref_src=twsrc^tfw&ref_url=https%3A%2F%2Fcoinmarketcap.com%2Fcurrencies%2Ftriggers%2F


----------



## juli (20 Dic 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Se han deteriorado un huevo los gráficos, y el de BTC amenaza zarpazo de oso.
> 
> La putada es que lo arrastra todo.



Bueno, a la salida..."Blockchain que hagan cosas" y cada palo que aguante su vela. Aquí del cuento ya no vive ni diox...el mercado del humo está bajista. 

Por cierto...Qué "hace" Bitcoin ? Transferencias monetarias baratas y rápidas, al vez ?...y el Vitalik con la actualización de ETH ? No sabe/ No contesta ?...o cóḿo va ésto ?


Por cierto2 ...Dash anunció en Londres la beta de su plataforma para Diciembre. Como les dé por sacarla en estos 10 días...pues éso...Que "se la sacan" pero con todas las letras.


----------



## ClanesDeLaLuna (20 Dic 2017)

Hola.
Bch está a siete mil y pico en coinbase.


---------- Post added 20-dic-2017 at 02:22 ----------




Negrofuturo dijo:


>



Sabes dónde podría leer algo para tratar de entender e interpretar la posible evolución de esta gráfica o es suposición lo de los 1025? Alguna pista? Gracias


Imgur: The magic of the Internet


----------



## davitin (20 Dic 2017)

ClanesDeLaLuna dijo:


> Hola.
> Bch está a siete mil y pico en coinbase.
> 
> 
> ...



En bittrex esta a 3200.


----------



## haruki murakami (20 Dic 2017)

Esta noche deberia llamarse la noche de las manitas débiles...y eso que no ha sido nada...hasta no ver todas las cryptos en -40% no hemos probado nada aun...

Por cierto, tiene pura pinta de que hayan sido los bots los que hayan provocado esta bajada y de nuevo subida.


----------



## davitin (20 Dic 2017)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Esta noche deberia llamarse la noche de las manitas débiles...y eso que no ha sido nada...hasta no ver todas las cryptos en -40% no hemos probado nada aun...
> 
> Por cierto, tiene pura pinta de que hayan sido los bots los que hayan provocado esta bajada y de nuevo subida.



Llevamos mucho tiempo sin caidas del 40%...en la ultima el marketcap no era ni de 200k, ...quiza ya no vuelvan::


----------



## Divad (20 Dic 2017)

Aragon
Twitter

Aragon la cuna de la democracia y justicia del SER. 

Ya se pueden estirar y subirla hasta los $600 mínimo


----------



## davitin (20 Dic 2017)

Merlin dijo:


> Pues Coinbase acaba de añadir Bitcoin Cash a su exchange y se ha desatado la guerra total entre bitcoñeros y bitcasheros.
> 
> Aquí el anuncio: https://twitter.com/coinbase



Pero si son los mismos.


----------



## Cayo Marcio (20 Dic 2017)

Vaya día de rebajas, ¿que recomendáis comprar? muchas darán pelotazo hacia arriba cuando pase la tormenta. Veo que otras como Verge o Ark están tan tranquilas y continúan subiendo.


----------



## joTTa (20 Dic 2017)

Lo que se esta viendo hoy con Bitcoin bajando y Bitcoin Cash y Bitcoin Gold subiendo fuerte tiene algún motivo que pueda hacer pensar que se pueda repetir? Esta casi todo en rojo y estas dos suben 50% y 30%


----------



## silverwindow (20 Dic 2017)

Se ha visto en algun exchange BitcoinCash a 8000$
Cuidadin que muerde, y es algo mas que un pump.

Y durante al bajada de BTC, BCH subia,cosa inaudita.

oju oju oju


----------



## burbujeado (20 Dic 2017)

sabueXo dijo:


> ¿Y Fun Fair tiene alguna moneda?, no la encuentro en coinmarketcap



La tienes en binance:

FunFair (FUN) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap


----------



## arras2 (20 Dic 2017)

¿Puede ser que estos días que BTC ha estado renqueante y BCH ha ido subiendo a buen ritmo y acumulando, era gente que quería acumular BCH para pasarlo a coinbase en cuanto saliera para venderlo allí sabiendo que allí se lo comprarían al doble para luego recomprar BTC estando más barato (esto último por confirmar, por que de momento poca recompra)?

Por lo que entiendo, no había pasado el desacoplo tan bestia entre BTC o y BCH antes ¿no?

Otra explicación, podría ser la noticia esa de que hackers iranís que van a petar el bitcoin con una vulnerabilidad y la gente por si acaso se está pasando a las alternativas (las cuales entiendo también tendrían la vulnerabilidad).


----------



## silverwindow (20 Dic 2017)

Los de los hackers no se lo cree nadie.
El comunicado es patetico,de risa.


----------



## orbeo (20 Dic 2017)

silverwindow dijo:


> Los de los hackers no se lo cree nadie.
> El comunicado es patetico,de risa.



Aquí los hackers en directo con malévolas intenciones


----------



## joTTa (20 Dic 2017)

arras2 dijo:


> ¿
> Por lo que entiendo, no había pasado el desacoplo tan bestia entre BTC o y BCH antes ¿no?



He mirado un poco las graficas por encima. Fijate el 12 de noviembre, el bitcoin baja de un máximo de 7700 el 8 de noviembre a un minimo el 12 de 5700. Ese mismo dia BCH y BTG pegan un petardazo. Algo asi como de 600 a 2400 usd el BCH y de 155 a 500 usd el BTG...


Echadle un ojo a ver si veis lo mismo que yo


----------



## RuiKi84 (20 Dic 2017)

Viendo el panorama creo que en criptolandia todo sigue igual, todo el top sube un 20%, recortan un 10% y a seguir subiendo, en este mercado tan induro con todo dios haciendo HODL los grandes no lo tienen fácil para sacar a los pececillos del mercado, todavía hay mucho recorrido ... lo que si aprecio es una espansion de capital en criptos menos fuertes. 

Los que tenéis Wallet que me recomendáis para sacar todo de los Exchanges?? Este tema lo tengo muy verde... gracias compañeros


----------



## joTTa (20 Dic 2017)

las graficas comparadas de BTC con BCH y BTG. Por lo que veo ahí es la segunda vez que la bajada de Bitcoin coincide con una subida fuerte de las otras dos


----------



## juli (20 Dic 2017)

arras2 dijo:


> ¿Puede ser que estos días que BTC ha estado renqueante y BCH ha ido subiendo a buen ritmo y acumulando...



A BTC.se le lleva viedo boquear en 18/19000 pavos casi un mes... Y éso es porque la bestia necesita montañas de alimento para crecer...y sus fuentes habituales son ya destinos de Himbersión definitivos - así como sus crecimientos, una amenaza , ya no de expansión y dominancia en el sector para BTC, la propuesta más zángana y tecno-cutre del ranking...sino para su mera supervivencia -...y éso atrofia la existencia parasitaria de BTC y su loop de crecimiento perpetuo ( Que las TOP ya no sean recurso de dinero itinerante es lo que ha provocado la lluvia de pasta en coins de segunda fila y huchas "ceroceristas" inmensas, que éso , a los niveles mostrados, sí que ha sido nuevo en Shitland ). 

Por otra parte, cuando ambos proyectos se muestran pusilánimes en el ranking es cuando más actividad están desarrollando. El planteamiento Caníbal de Nakamoto consiste fundamentalmente en gorronear el crecimiento ajeno del vecindario . Y cuando más vacío ves a BTC o BTC Cash , más fiat-bomba - todo el que ves desaparecer de las 2 primeras - están colocando en los pilares de los proyectos que ves en auge, Luego es tan sencillo como quitar la alfombra en medio del banquete...y todo al carajo ( Todo menos lo que se llevan ambas, multiplicado por la corriente himbersora alcista que generan, claro )...con lo que el atroz perjuicio al trabajo ajeno es inversamente proporcional al astronómico beneficio propio ( y a unos niveles que , el mero enriquecimiento del/los proyectos que lo ejecutan, son una trituradora de Riqueza Real y Trabajo ...y ésa es la "democrática" y "ética de la muélte" idiosincrasia del Dinero Democrático que , según algunos , ha venido para liberarnos de la casaputas Bankster-Fiat ( cuando, en realidad son la atrocidad del movimiento monetario como generador de riqueza per sé y el monopolio de su posesión como elemento rentista y extractivo de primer orden , ambos llevados a su máxima expresión, los Fundamentales más evidentes del ADN bitcoñero ).

Si a ello le unes que el elemento de valor añadido de BTC es crear hasta el infinito y más allá Forks- Chuminada orientados oficialmente a la "excelencia" del producto primigenio ( y que en realidad no son más que nuevas bolsas extractivas cuyos titulares son EXACTAMENTE los mismos que los de BTC que siguen reproduciendo la jugada , hazte una idea de la coyuntura en la que viven el resto de proyectos de Shitland, los que tienen que salir adelante con acontecimientos relevantes de trabajo real y expansión en su hoja de ruta. Una coyuntura subyugada al chanchullo y las mordidas gangsteriles de una "famiglia" de ámbito global.

El caso es que el primer Fork de BTC se resolvió como un mero elemento de defensa y desde luego, en absoluto como un paso tecnológico necesario a una excelencia que nunca llega. Y se defendían de un proyecto que abocaba a BTC a TRABAJAR o a pararse. Y en ello está BTC Cash, un proyecto global de pasarela de pago blockchain con puertas a fiat, Minería rentable , y colaboradores de postín ...en 3 putos meses. Jihan & Ver tienen , pues, lo mejor de ambos mundos ( el canibalismo de Nakamoto y el trabajo Blockchain , - léase BTC & Dash - ). Y éso es muuuuucha máquina, hamijo.

En fin...la countura es de cojones, pues un BTC más cebado que nunca tiene un serio competidor en "meter la aspiradora" a la riqueza de las coins "currelas y plebeyas" ...y con lo que queda, ya no puede crecer. BTC Cash, al igual que las alts, tiene el recurso de su creatividad pro-duc-ti-va. Y ésa, La tierra para el que la trabaja, te digan lo que te digan los gurusitos sueltos por el foro sobre Ética RobinHoodista , sí que es una estructura equilibrada, sostenible y justa de prosperidad - lo de la redistribución equilibrada de la misma, se irá demostrando a la par que se camina...pero vamos, que es para otro capítulo sin menos miga que éste que estamos viendo -.


EN fin, la historia es ir apoyando proyectos de creatividad productiva e el mundo real mientas los cachalotes a dieta de Fiat siguen a los suyo y esperar que esos proyectos se consoliden y de su prosperidad en el mundo real trinquemos buenos retornos. Sólo una vez cerrado ese círculo la blockchain global será el nuevo terreno de enriquecimieno sostenible que sale "en el folleto que se nos echó al buzón". El resto, manoseos de trileros.



Y puestos a ello, para empezar, puedes hacerte con un Mnode de Triggers por 2.000 pavos, que no pinta gran suma y puede pegar una hostia importante en cuanto se extienda el conocimiento de su oferta. Tienen un float reducido para el milmllonario perfil de emisión actual, con lo que tiene mucho margen de crecimiento ...y el precio es de risa. Además de un proyecto de armas de seguridad y unos movimientos expansivos-comerciales que deberías leerte en su web antes de meter el primer duro por el mero hecho de que te lo suelte el espabiláo de turno ( en este caso, yo ).

El multiplicador crediticio bancario es un puto chiste de párvulos al lado del Canibalismo de Nakamoto...pero las "blockchains que hacen cosas" nos harán libres . 

Suerte y cabeza.


----------



## orbeo (20 Dic 2017)

Mañana Roger Ver tiene un accidente y muere, y Bth pasa a valer 0.


----------



## Cayo Marcio (20 Dic 2017)

¿Alguien sabe a que se deben los descomunales numeros de Verge? más del 800% en 7 días, 52% solo hoy y casi un 10% en la última hora. Lleva así todo el día. ¿La están inflando artificialmente como hicieron con Tron?


----------



## psiloman (20 Dic 2017)

Gracias Juli por la perfecta descripción de la situación actual y su trasfondo. Vienen muy bien tus palabras en un momento convulso en las criptos como el actual.

A efectos prácticos yo diría que de la guerra BTC-BCH va a salir beneficiado DASH. Lo veo a más de 5k en marzo de 2018. Quizá alcance para el verano cifras astronómicas.

La guerra BTC-BCH no sé como va a acabar, pero creo que BCH hay que tenerlo en cuenta. No es un fork más de BTC.

Por otro lado los grandes en BTC no van a permitir el perder la hegemonía sin dar batalla. A corto y medio plazo no veo una sustitución total., pero períodos laterales en BTC dan la vida al mercado, y ahí es cuando vemos que la gente quiere apostar por proyectos reales.

Después viene el tío de la maza y todos como borreguitos a refugiarnos en BTC. Cuando nos demos todos cuenta que el emperador está desnudo...

Por cierto ya tengo mis 1500 Triggers.

Gracias de nuevo Juli.


----------



## juli (20 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Mañana Roger Ver tiene un accidente y muere, y Bth pasa a valer 0.



Puertas a fiat en Coinbase y un acuerdo global con Visa de cajeros y tarjetas, maifrén. Pinta Loop "ferpecto" y convenientemente cerradito.

Va a ser que su jefe de seguridad ya le empieza a dejar salir a hacer footing solo. Alea jacta est. 

---------- Post added 20-dic-2017 at 11:43 ----------




Cayo Marcio dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe a que se deben los descomunales numeros de Verge? más del 800% en 7 días, 52% solo hoy y casi un 10% en la última hora. Lleva así todo el día. ¿La están inflando artificialmente como hicieron con Tron?




Muñeca hinchable de inflaciṕn encubierta + Moneda anónima + Recomendación expresa de John Mc Afee = Pastrollón del quince.

( Y sobra el dedo de una mano para sumarlo ).


----------



## trancos123 (20 Dic 2017)

psiloman dijo:


> Gracias Juli por la perfecta descripción de la situación actual y su trasfondo. Vienen muy bien tus palabras en un momento convulso en las criptos como el actual.
> 
> A efectos prácticos yo diría que de la guerra BTC-BCH va a salir beneficiado DASH. Lo veo a más de 5k en marzo de 2018. Quizá alcance para el verano cifras astronómicas.
> 
> ...



Por triggers os referis a esta coin? Que tiene de especial, le veis futuro?
Triggers (TRIG) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap


----------



## psiloman (20 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Mañana Roger Ver tiene un accidente y muere, y Bth pasa a valer 0.



O lo encuentran suicidado con tres tiros en la cabeza...pobre hombre, quién lo iba a imaginar, si lo tenía todo en la vida, las depresiones son muy malas.


----------



## juli (20 Dic 2017)

A los 2000 pavos de Triggers y su Mnode, dejarles un ojo puesto, que no es la coin de mi sobrina y paso de muertos a mis espaldas...pero el petardazo si se pone "de modita" pinta wapo,wapo,wapetónnnn... ( Recordemos el x10 en ná que se curró hace un par de meses en la quema de coins que montaron - ahí hay un cerebro tijera en mano al que le han pedido que ponga esa blockchaina a andar, sí o sí...y no se corta ni media - ).

@psiloman

Dash es una fucking Kalashnikov "sombrero sobre los ojos...mano en el gatillo" .

La pirotecnia ya ha empezado...y en comer y rascar, todo es empezar... ( Por cierto a ver si el puto hobbit de ETH sale a la palestra a algo más que a hablar en verso, joderrrr )

Palomitas...


----------



## arras2 (20 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> A BTC.se le lleva viedo boquear en 18/19000 pavos casi un mes... Y éso es porque la bestia necesita montañas de alimento para crecer...y sus fuentes habituales son ya destinos de Himbersión definitivos - así como sus crecimientos, una amenaza de expansión y dominancia en el sector-...y éso atrofia la existencia parasitaria de BTC y su loop de crecimiento perpetuo ( Que las TOP ya no sean recurso de dinero itinerante es lo que ha provocado la lluvia de pasta en coins de segunda fila y huchas "ceroceristas" inmensas, que éso , a los niveles mostrados, sí que ha sido nuevo en Shitland ).
> 
> Por otra parte, cuando ambos proyectos se muestran pusilánimes en el ranking es cuando más actividad están desarrollando. El planteamiento Caníbal de Nakamoto consiste fundamentalmente en gorronear el crecimiento ajeno del vecindario . Y cuando más vacío ves a BTC o BTC Cash , más fiat-bomba - todo el que ves desaparecer de las 2 primeras - están colocando en los pilares de los proyectos que ves en auge, Luego es tan sencillo como quitar la alfombra en medio del banquete...y todo al carajo ( Todo menos lo que se llevan ambas, multiplicado por la corriente himbersora alcista que generan, claro )...con lo que el atroz perjuicio al trabajo ajeno es inversamente proporcional al astronómico beneficio propio ( y a unos niveles que , el mero enriquecimiento del/los proyectos que lo ejecutan, son una trituradora de Riqueza Real y Trabajo ...y ésa es la "democrática" y "ética de la muélte" idiosincrasia del Dinero Democrático que , según algunos , ha venido para liberarnos de la casa ptas Bankster-Fiat ( cuando, en realidad son la atrocidad del movimiento monetario como generador de riqueza per sé y el monopolio de su posesión como elemento rentista y extractivo de primer orden , ambos llevados a su máxima expresión, los Fundamentales más evidentes del ADN bitcoñero ).
> 
> ...



Gracias por la explicación. Es densa... Me la tengo que releer de nuevo e ir asimilando el papel de cada uno :XX:. Alguna vez desde que pululo por aquí he sentido frustración al ver a BTC en modo caimán absorviendo como un agujero negro.

Y otra cosa que es muy difícil para alguien nuevo, es saber si un proyecto es sólido ("de los que hacen cosas"). O lo has vivido a lo largo de todo este tiempo o asumirlo en muy poco tiempo puede resultar casi imposible.

Respecto al último párrafo, voy a explorar PIVX a ver de qué se trata. ¿O no está relacionado con los Masternodes?

Y otra cosa, si entro en algo y va mal, ya vengo llorado de casa .


----------



## Claudius (20 Dic 2017)

psiloman dijo:


> A efectos prácticos yo diría que de la guerra BTC-BCH va a salir beneficiado DASH. Lo veo a más de 5k en marzo de 2018. Quizá alcance para el verano cifras astronómicas.




BCH es una cortina de humo, y maniobra de distracción. (Su Tzu)

Si sigue la guerra civil como preveo, vais a flipar los dashers hold, si no estáis flipando ya.

Por cierto hoy hace 1 año y un mes que cambié el 80% de mis btc a Dash. (a fecha de entonces)


----------



## juli (20 Dic 2017)

@arras2

Entras a una coin. La usas...TE DEVUELVE ALGO ??? : BLCKCHAIN QUE HACE COSAS. Simple.

Pídete una TenX , que te llegue y te vas de jarana con el fiat del cajero.

O le pagas a la madame del puti donde acabe la juerga en Bitcoins...sacados de un exchange desde la wallet de PIVX de tu smárfon con la que has mandado Zpivs ANÓNIMOS a las 3 de la mañana para sacarlos...que así mañana le puedes decir a la parienta que acabaste desayunando churros en tu cena de empresa y discutiendo el último Madrí-Farsa ...y no hay VISA que te joda el cuento.

---------- Post added 20-dic-2017 at 12:06 ----------




trancos123 dijo:


> Por triggers os referis a esta coin? Que tiene de especial, le veis futuro?
> Triggers (TRIG) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap



Lee, valora...y haz lo que te dé la gana. A mí que me registren.


----------



## Superoeo (20 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> A los 2000 pavos de Triggers y su Mnode, dejarles un ojo puesto, que no es la coin de mi sobrina y paso de muertos a mis espaldas...pero el petardazo si se pone "de modita" pinta wapo,wapo,wapetónnnn... ( Recordemos el x10 en ná que se curró hace un par de meses en la quema de coins que montaron - ahí hay un cerebro tijera en mano al que le han pedido que ponga esa blockchaina a andar, sí o sí...y no se corta ni media - ).
> 
> @psiloman
> 
> ...




La verdad es que el MasterNode de Triggers es un chollazo. Pero un retorno del 25% me parece una absoluta barbaridad. ¿Cómo es eso sotenible?

No entiendo cómo con esas cifras prometidas la coin no ha pegado un petardazo y no to the moon si no to Plutón.

De todos modos para montar el Masternode habrá que esperar a Marzo o por ahí según he leido no? En el roadmap está para entonces y la wallet no saldrá hasta los primeros meses de 2018. Pero sí... voy a hacerme con los 1500 que parece un caramelito. Mucho que ganar para el riesgo que tiene


----------



## juli (20 Dic 2017)

Superoeo dijo:


> La verdad es que el MasterNode de Triggers es un chollazo. Pero un retorno del 25% me parece una absoluta barbaridad. ¿Cómo es eso sotenible?
> 
> No entiendo cómo con esas cifras prometidas la coin no ha pegado un petardazo y no to the moon si no to Plutón.
> 
> De todos modos para montar el Masternode habrá que esperar a Marzo o por ahí según he leido no? En el roadmap está para entonces y la wallet no saldrá hasta los primeros meses de 2018. Pero sí... voy a hacerme con los 1500 que parece un caramelito. Mucho que ganar para el riesgo que tiene



Exacto. Poco riesgo para lo que puede ser. Pero antes, empollarse la coin. Sí te digo que el proyecto es muy específico y su expansón , igual...patrocinios en el sector, socios ex-militares Usa, etc... ( EN mis posts hay no menos de media/una dcena sobre triggers ).

Recuerdo que había un fulano ahí metido que empezó de Bussines Angel y está como en 20 proyectos blockhain...me da que es el sastre al que han pedido el "traje nuevo". En la zumbada de hace unos meses, también estuve meneando aquí a céntimos la quema de 2/3 de las chapas...y durante semanas, ni se animó...luego un pepinazo de golpe del copón, claro.

Insisto : Informarse antes...y un ojo, como siempre, a saltar del barco. Yo lo que hago siempre con los Mnodes es meter 2 y al doble, dejar uno dentro gratis. Siempre que haga el doble, claro ( auqnue aún no me he comido ninguno...y oye, ahí quedan ).

A los que chanen bien de inglés...se agradecen infos puntuales de Triggers - y cojones, que es muy fácil colaborar aunque hayas llegado hace dos días - . Quid pro quo , hamijos ( tú me rasca la chepa a mí...y yo te la rasco a tí  )


----------



## arras2 (20 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> @arras2
> 
> Entras a una coin. La usas...TE DEVUELVE ALGO ??? : BLCKCHAIN QUE HACE COSAS. Simple.
> 
> ...



Voy a investigar. Vi que comentabais lo de los zpivs para "ocultar" o convertir una cripto. Creo que que en el hilo altcoins II es cuando empezasteis a hablar de PIVX. Me toca leer y tratar de entender como funciona y donde hay que invertir el dinero.

Edit: ¿Lo que hay que estudiar es Triggers entonces? Me lío entre eso y PIVX :XX:


----------



## orbeo (20 Dic 2017)

Una consulta.

Como está el tema de comprar a través de Etherdelta?? Tengo cuenta en varios exchanges pero me interesa una coin que de momento sólo está allí.

Etherdelta funciona igual que cualquier exchange?? Registro-envío eth-compra-wallet??


----------



## Superoeo (20 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> Exacto. Poco riesgo para lo que puede ser. Pero antes, empollarse la coin. Sí te digo que el proyecto es muy específico y su expansón , igual...patrocinios en el sector, socios ex-militares Usa, etc... ( EN mis posts hay no menos de media/una dcena sobre triggers ).
> 
> Recuerdo que había un fulano ahí metido que empezó de Bussines Angel y está como en 20 proyectos blockhain...me da que es el sastre al que han pedido el "traje nuevo". En la zumbada de hace unos meses, también estuve meneando aquí a céntimos la quema de 2/3 de las chapas...y durante semanas, ni se animó...luego un pepinazo de golpe del copón, claro.
> 
> ...



Pues a empollar toca. Si me voy enterando de cosas interesantes las pondré por aquí.

Pero sí, me gusta eso, que el proyecto es muy muy específico y eso va a facilitar que se expanda en ese sector (discutible sector moralmente hablando por otro lado, pero beh... aquí estamos para hacer dinero xD)

Tu estrategia con los MN me parece cojonuda. Y si te ha estado funcionando hasta ahora.... más aún.

Yo aún no tengo ningun MN, estuve a punto de hacerme uno de Phore pero llegué un poco tarde y ahora tendría que meter todas mis chapas ahí para poder hacérmelo (quién sabe si a la larga me sería más rentable, a saber...).

Pero este es asequible ahora mismo, y aunque solo sea por el hype y el FOMO, Trigger subirá en cuanto estén a punto de habilitar los MN.

También le tenía echado el ojo al de Wagger, que también creo que es asequible a día de hoy y encima es un proyecto al que le veo solidez de cara al futuro.


----------



## juli (20 Dic 2017)

@arras2

Si lo haces, compra POCOS PIVX. COn 5 ó 10, te vale para USAR su wallet y anonimizar pasta. Es una moneda particular y no recomeindo un posicionamiento fuerte si no estás convencido. 

Preguntas en discord...su soporte es ACOJONANTE, sólo les falta dar la teta ( PIVX debe mejorar en muchos aspectos, cómo no...pero ése no es uno).

Tras el tiempo que creas conveniente, y si lo crees, te posicionas en la coin...o vendes y adiós muy buenas. Tienes tu wallet para anonimizar pasta cuando lo creas conveniente, aunque sea vacía.

...y tól mundo é güeno.


----------



## Superoeo (20 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Una consulta.
> 
> Como está el tema de comprar a través de Etherdelta?? Tengo cuenta en varios exchanges pero me interesa una coin que de momento sólo está allí.
> 
> Etherdelta funciona igual que cualquier exchange?? Registro-envío eth-compra-wallet??




Etherdelta es apestosísimo. Muy farragoso, y coñazo, pero es verdad que hay tokens muy interesante que se acaban revalorizando fuerte más adelante. Y lo bueno es que puedes sacártelo a MyEtherWallet por lo queno tienes que tenerlas ahí dentro.

Y sí, aunque registro ni si quiera. Te abre una wallet interna en un segundo y envías allí.

¿A cual le has echado el ojo por curiosidad?


----------



## trancos123 (20 Dic 2017)

:X


juli dijo:


> @arras2
> 
> Si lo haces, compra POCOS PIVX. COn 5 ó 10, te vale para USAR su wallet y anonimizar pasta. Es una moneda particular y no recomeindo un posicionamiento fuerte si no estás convencido.
> 
> ...



Si la wallet esa funciona como dices va a ser acojonante, para a valer 200$ cada coin como mínimo.


----------



## davitin (20 Dic 2017)

arras2 dijo:


> Gracias por la explicación. Es densa... Me la tengo que releer de nuevo e ir asimilando el papel de cada uno :XX:. Alguna vez desde que pululo por aquí he sentido frustración al ver a BTC en modo caimán absorviendo como un agujero negro.
> 
> Y otra cosa que es muy difícil para alguien nuevo, es saber si un proyecto es sólido ("de los que hacen cosas"). O lo has vivido a lo largo de todo este tiempo o asumirlo en muy poco tiempo puede resultar casi imposible.
> 
> ...



Arras2, para tener informacion sobre las coins, es decir, sobre lo que hacen sus blockchains, si tienen un servicio en el mundo real, etc, te recomiendo, si no lo sabias ya, que le eches un ojo a los hilos del foro bitcointalk...si por ejemplo quieres saber sobre una coin, pones el nombre de la coin y despues la palabra "bitcointalk" en el google y te sale enseguida el hilo, si no sabes ingles le das al traductor del navegador.


----------



## orbeo (20 Dic 2017)

Superoeo dijo:


> Etherdelta es apestosísimo. Muy farragoso, y coñazo, pero es verdad que hay tokens muy interesante que se acaban revalorizando fuerte más adelante. Y lo bueno es que puedes sacártelo a MyEtherWallet por lo queno tienes que tenerlas ahí dentro.
> 
> Y sí, aunque registro ni si quiera. Te abre una wallet interna en un segundo y envías allí.
> 
> ¿A cual le has echado el ojo por curiosidad?



Estoy viéndola, si le meto algo de pasta lo comento por aquí después.


----------



## PREDATOR (20 Dic 2017)

Buenas, mañana sale SingularityNet, entro con 2 ETH; algun consejo o estrategia para especular con esta Coin?


----------



## davitin (20 Dic 2017)

PREDATOR dijo:


> Buenas, mañana sale SingularityNet, entro con 2 ETH; algun consejo o estrategia para especular con esta Coin?



Sale a exchange o sale a ico?


----------



## juli (20 Dic 2017)

trancos123 dijo:


> :X
> 
> Si la wallet esa funciona como dices va a ser acojonante, para a valer 200$ cada coin como mínimo.



Con la lengua, todo vale 200. BTC y sus tx de 2 días vale 3 millones de pelas, no te digo más.

Despacito y buena letra...que la pasta cuesta sangre ganarla y un pedito palmarla.


----------



## ClanesDeLaLuna (20 Dic 2017)

De trigx dejo por aquí grupos de telegram
Telegram: Contact @trigx_trade
Telegram: Contact @trigx
Parece ser que el 9 de Enero pueden confirmar su presencia en más exchanges.
Además, van a sacar antes de año nuevo, un White paper con la información sobre AMMO. Este AMMO parece ser que será un subtoken al estilo del gas en Neo. 
El Ámmo se lo darán de recompensa a los masternodes. Para ser masternodes habrá que tener más de 1500 Tigger's.
Triggers set moverá a trigex cuando tengan su propio blockchain a finales de Q1 2018.
Blocksafe Master Nodes

No me entero de nada pero ahí lo dejo. El 9 de enero contarán la película, que alguien me corrija si he dicho algo de más o mal.

Enviado desde mi Aquaris U Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## orbeo (20 Dic 2017)

Superoeo dijo:


> Etherdelta es apestosísimo. Muy farragoso, y coñazo, pero es verdad que hay tokens muy interesante que se acaban revalorizando fuerte más adelante. Y lo bueno es que puedes sacártelo a MyEtherWallet por lo queno tienes que tenerlas ahí dentro.
> 
> Y sí, aunque registro ni si quiera. Te abre una wallet interna en un segundo y envías allí.
> 
> ¿A cual le has echado el ojo por curiosidad?



Vale lo comento por si alguien también le tiene el ojo encima a ver qué opina.

Por cierto vaya puto lío el Etherdelta, no he tenido nunca eth y me hago la picha un lío. A ver si luego lo miro más detenidamente.

Spankchain.com

El token es Spank

Ha salido hace nada en coinmarketcap al puesto 192, de momento lleva una subida tranquila pero constante.

Portal para webcamers descentralizada, las pvtanganas en vez del 50% como en livejasmin y similares aquí pagan 5 %.

Todavía no he entendido bien el mecanismo, a ver si alguien que lo mira lo entiende mejor. Se supone que el pajillero paga directamente a la pvta con el token y la web quema el 5%? Algo así.

Bueno la cuestión es que esperan tener avalancha global de pvtas en la plataforma pq anda que no les gusta el dinero. Me pongo a ver Twitter y enlaces y no hay comentarios que hagan que no pongan la dirección del wallet pidiendo limosna. Y aquí pagan el 5 en vez de el 50.


----------



## joTTa (20 Dic 2017)

que le pasa a Verge? +134.56%


----------



## san_miguel (20 Dic 2017)

Otra que va a subir mucho ARK

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (20 Dic 2017)

Estoy planteándome entrar en Datum, ¿alguien de por aquí la tiene? Parece tener una comunidad fuerte detrás, en su canal de telegram hay ahora mismo 8.000 tíos. 

Me pareció leer que es de los creadores de Stelar Lumens, uno de los pelotazos de 2017 (donde tristemente no entré). La idea de vender datos de BBDD nosql puede parecer un poco rar y/o abstracta, pero hay mucha pasta metida allí. Sólo hay que ver los pastizales que cobran Amazon Web Services por sus bases de datos.


----------



## arras2 (20 Dic 2017)

Me estoy liando. PIVX y Trigger no están relacionadas entre ellas ¿no? Simplemente es que funcionan de manera similar. Puedes montar un masternode y obtener beneficios (para ello tienes que tener 10k pivx o 1500 triggers para cada una de ellas). Además, si mantienes saldo en la wallet de manera activa (ahora entiendo por qué la gente montaba una raspberry pi con la wallet de pivx), staker, también obtienes beneficios. ¿Voy por el buen camino?

Y supongo que lo que obtienes con PIVX son los ZPIV que todavía no tengo claro para que sirven aun y si estás con TRIGGERS, obtienes ese AMMO que menos idea aun.


----------



## ClanesDeLaLuna (20 Dic 2017)

También parece que en tiger tienen una patente para una especie de caja negra para las armas. Así, quedará registrado todo lo que hace cada arma, especialmente en grupos militares, con vistas a después poder demostrar a un superior/juez que fue exactamente lo que pasó. Además, la propia persona o grupo es quién decide que hacer con esa info. Y dicen que registra datos con conexión o sin conexión y creo que dicen que puede mandarse la señal sin límites de espacio en el mundo.
También hablan de drones y tal.
Parece algo de mucha utilidad, si se pudieran monitorizar todas las armas de un ejercito y estar atento a cada vez que una sea utilizada.

Enviado desde mi Aquaris U Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## PREDATOR (20 Dic 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Sale a exchange o sale a ico?



sale a ICO; 0.10 USD / unidad,
a exchange en 3/4 dias,
Que estrategia me recomiendas davitin? ves posible que haga un x10?
Gracias.


----------



## orbeo (20 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Vale lo comento por si alguien también le tiene el ojo encima a ver qué opina.
> 
> Por cierto vaya puto lío el Etherdelta, no he tenido nunca eth y me hago la picha un lío. A ver si luego lo miro más detenidamente.
> 
> ...



Me auto respondo.

Veo que una dirección tiene el 68% de los tokens.

La segunda dirección 10%.

No mola.


----------



## Superoeo (20 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Me auto respondo.
> 
> Veo que una dirección tiene el 68% de los tokens.
> 
> ...




UF, no pinta muy bien, no... Y mira el Supply tambien que es bastante alto encima...


----------



## sabueXo (20 Dic 2017)

ClanesDeLaLuna dijo:


> De trigx dejo por aquí grupos de telegram
> Telegram: Contact @trigx_trade
> Telegram: Contact @trigx
> Parece ser que el 9 de Enero pueden confirmar su presencia en más exchanges.
> ...



Entiendo que:

- Si compras 1500 trig, puedes ser masternode (¿Cuando o como lo serías?).
- Al ser masternode, te van dando Ammo (que supongo que valdrá también $).

- ¿Qué hace un masternode o que tiene que preparar para serlo?
- ¿Lo de negrita, hay que vender la moneda o y comprar la nueva o se pasa automático?

Parece interesante.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (20 Dic 2017)

Que tal veis Sonm?


----------



## Superoeo (20 Dic 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Que tal veis Sonm?



Creo que Davitin era que estaba muy a tope con Sonm.

El 25 sacan no sé si wallet o qué y esperaba una subida al dolar...

De ser así es una buena oportunidad de invertir la verdad.

Yo no estoy dentro porque no tengo ni idea de qué va el proyecto. A ver si saco un rato que con tantos proyectos no doy abasto....:´(


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (20 Dic 2017)

Superoeo dijo:


> Creo que Davitin era que estaba muy a tope con Sonm.
> 
> El 25 sacan no sé si wallet o qué y esperaba una subida al dolar...
> 
> ...



Gracias por responder, se que es supercomputación pero no se como se podría utilizar hoy día.. necesito esa parte intrínseca de su funcionamiento, aplicaciones presentes y futuras..

saludos.


----------



## juli (20 Dic 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Que tal veis Sonm?



Bien.

Tuivieron en equipo como asesor a un cargo significativo de algún departamento tecnológico de lla UE o algo de ese estilo.

Eso le da verosimilitud al asunto, que ,viniendo desde ICO, es lopirmero que necesito. Ahora, que saquen todo lo pendiente en condiciones . Proyecto de muy largo plazo, pero pinta serio y solvente.


----------



## Cayo Marcio (20 Dic 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Gracias por responder, se que es supercomputación pero no se como se podría utilizar hoy día.. necesito esa parte intrínseca de su funcionamiento, aplicaciones presentes y futuras..
> 
> saludos.



Básicamente es la competencia de Golem, se trata de compartir capacidad de procesamiento en la blockchain, y si, tiene pinta de ir para arriba en poco tiempo.

Traducción de Google:

SONM es un supercomputador basado en una cadena de bloques de niebla universal. Es una red basada en ethereum de poder computacional distribuido globalmente. El propósito principal del proyecto SONM es proporcionar medios seguros y rentables para ejecutar cargas de trabajo informáticas de propósito general que pueden ir desde servidores de juegos hasta cálculos complejos de diversas formas de investigación científica, utilizando un mercado descentralizado y gratuito.

Edito: Para los que les interese informarse más sobre el fog computing :
De la nube a la niebla, del cloud al fog computing


----------



## arras2 (20 Dic 2017)

¿Veis bien llevar litecoin como parte de la diversificación (un 15%)? Es que ya he leído en más de un sitio que no sería raro que cayera a 20$ y la verdad, haría mucha pupa en mi cartera. Estoy viendo que está muy débil en la recuperación comparado con otras. 

Por cierto, dash, en modo canibal, brutal como sube. Lástima no haber metido ese 15% de litecoin a dash.


----------



## endemoniado (20 Dic 2017)

Dash volando


----------



## Superoeo (20 Dic 2017)

Pues habrá que echarle un ojo a SONM también. Pinta interesante para el largo plazo.

Por cierto, el 22 de Diciembre se activa Waves NG, el hardfork de Waves. Creéis que pegará subidón? Llevo siendo holder desde la tira... A ver si nos da una alegría xD


----------



## arras2 (20 Dic 2017)

endemoniado dijo:


> Dash volando



¿Le salen enanos por todos lados a BTC? :XX: Lástima que cuando se ponga de nuevo en modo agujero negro va a absorver hasta las sábanas


----------



## Superoeo (20 Dic 2017)

endemoniado dijo:


> Dash volando



Quien tuviera un MasterNode de DASH...


----------



## Divad (20 Dic 2017)

arras2 dijo:


> ¿Veis bien llevar litecoin como parte de la diversificación (un 15%)? Es que ya he leído en más de un sitio que no sería raro que cayera a 20$ y la verdad, haría mucha pupa en mi cartera. Estoy viendo que está muy débil en la recuperación comparado con otras.
> 
> Por cierto, dash, en modo canibal, brutal como sube. Lástima no haber metido ese 15% de litecoin a dash.



El fundador de Litecoin vende todas sus monedas LTC

Mejor salirse antes de que se vaya a la mierda


----------



## juli (20 Dic 2017)

arras2 dijo:


> ¿Le salen enanos por todos lados a BTC? :XX: Lástima que cuando se ponga de nuevo en modo agujero negro va a absorver hasta las sábanas



No has entendido nada.

Lo malo de BTC es que ya no puede enriquecerse pumpeando TOPs , pues al abandonar esas posiciones para engordar su cotización ya no gana pasta, sino que la pierde...y si se queda, amenaza la dominancia de BTC en el sector ante competidores que , en servicios, le dan cien millones de vueltas.

Y éso para un proyecto cuyos triunfos son transferencias lentísimas, carísimas y rastraeables es un peligro de cojones que lo puede llevar al hoyo en cero,coma. ( Holders con chapas a 3 millones de pelas y destinos a tutiplén para multiplicar ese fiat se estarán planteado seguir regando a mamá muy seriamente ).

Se supone que seguirán haciendo lo mismo en monedas de segunda fila, tercera...cuarta... como ya se percibe ultimamente.

Y otra : Dash , de modo caníbal, nada...crece lo que merece su trabajo ( de hecho, parte de ello. Hasta dónde, ahora lo veremos ).


----------



## Cayo Marcio (20 Dic 2017)

Justo ayer cambie mis Ethereum por Dash, que suerte he tenido. Menudo Pump.


----------



## Divad (20 Dic 2017)

Cayo Marcio dijo:


> Justo ayer cambie mis Ethereum por Dash, que suerte he tenido. Menudo Pump.



Vuelve cuando dash toque techo. Eth le sigue los pasos a distancia y detrás va zcash.


----------



## Claudius (20 Dic 2017)

arras2 dijo:


> ¿Le salen enanos por todos lados a BTC? :XX: Lástima que cuando se ponga de nuevo en modo agujero negro va a absorver hasta las sábanas



Va a ser que no...


----------



## Patanegra (20 Dic 2017)

hoy me llegan al exhange 15.00o euros fresquitos. Llego tarde a Bitcoin Cash? o pensais que una parte de los BTC van a seguir yend a Bitcoin cash?


----------



## paketazo (20 Dic 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Va a ser que no...



¿dónde ponemos el próximo listón compañero de fatigas?

:


----------



## Patanegra (20 Dic 2017)

que le pasa a Verge? es sostenible?


----------



## ClanesDeLaLuna (20 Dic 2017)

sabueXo dijo:


> Entiendo que:
> 
> - Si compras 1500 trig, puedes ser masternode (¿Cuando o como lo serías?).
> - Al ser masternode, te van dando Ammo (que supongo que valdrá también $).
> ...



Lo que entiendo y repito que no tengo ni idea, es que una vez que está gente desarrolle su blockchain los Tigger's que han vendido pasarán a tener utilidad real y se convertirán en tigerx.
Entonces quién guarde en su wallet oficial (vinculada a algún exchange?) 1500 tigerx pasará a ser uno de los módulos de la cadena y por tanto les ayudará a dar mayor seguridad o sostenibilidad a su cadena o blockchain. Ellos no sacarán más unidades de su tigerx para no jugar irresponsablemente con el precio. Pero cuando alguien interesado en su idea quiera sacar algún producto o proyecto basado en su tecnología, podrán ofertar esa nueva idea con nuevas subtokens basadas en tigerx. Para recompensar a sus compradores y mantenedores y piezas de su red (+de1500), dicen que les darán una moneda llamada ammo con la única utilidad de comprar esas nuevas subtokens que sirvan para financiar nuevos proyectos que organice gente con su cadena, y que esos nuevos proyectos solo se podrán comprar con ese ammo que te regalan. Por tanto ammo será inútil y realmente no valdrá nada hasta que no salga un proyecto interesante. Pero digamos que el ejército de EEUU o una marca de armas decide usar esa tecnología para sus armas y sacan su propia idea basada en la blockchain de tiger, el precio de las ammo sería la ostia porque no habría otra manera de comprar esas nuevas subtokens basadas en tigerx. Asi que claro, quién crea en su idea, cuánto antes tenga esos 1500 tgx antes empezará a generar ammo y tendrá ventaja a la hora de participar en algún proyecto de futuro. Los ammos se generan por cada bloque de 1500 que tengas. O eso creo que dicen ellos que será
Suena interesante, quién no querría "controlar" sus armas, pero de momento no parece que haya manera de participar.

Enviado desde mi Aquaris U Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Divad (20 Dic 2017)

Monaco sigue vendiendo humo
Twitter

Sin tarjetas circulando tendría que valer céntimos...


----------



## haruki murakami (20 Dic 2017)

PREDATOR dijo:


> Buenas, mañana sale SingularityNet, entro con 2 ETH; algun consejo o estrategia para especular con esta Coin?



Aun no me ha llegado la aprobacion de mi KYC...necesito ver el email de confirmacion en mi email...PREDATOR pusiste Pasaporte o Identificacion nacional?

Yo soy de Colombia...tengo pasaporte pero no lo tenia escaneado asi que he puesto la cedula (ID)

---------- Post added 20-dic-2017 at 15:48 ----------




Negrofuturo dijo:


> Os gusta la foto?



Pinta muy mal!


----------



## arras2 (20 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> No has entendido nada.
> 
> Lo malo de BTC es que ya no puede enriquecerse pumpeando TOPs , pues al abandonar esas posiciones para engordar su cotización ya no gana pasta, sino que la pierde...y si se queda, amenaza la dominancia de BTC en el sector ante competidores que , en servicios, le dan cien millones de vueltas.
> 
> ...



lo decía un poco con ironía por esto:

CTO de Bitcoin.com censura a Bitcoin: "Me cambié a Bitcoin Cash"



Respecto a dash, ¿tu, si tuvieras 15% de litecoin en tu cartera, te desharías de él para comprar dash ahora? Lo digo por la noticia que ha puesto Divad. No es un movimiento para especular, es para mantener, y si crece, pues bienvenido.

El fundador de Litecoin vende todas sus monedas LTC

Edit: Al final he intercambiado LTC por DASH, que sea lo que dios quiera. Gracias a todos por vuestra paciencia.


----------



## HAL 9000 (20 Dic 2017)

Estimados foreros, escribo poco y os leo mucho. No por vagancia sino por desconocimiento. 
Hace unos meses conforme mi cartera con las siguientes coins:
Eth
Dash
Waves
Neo
Ripple
Mco
Tenx
1stBlood

Los porcentajes fueron variando y tras las movidas que hubo en Bittrex en septiembre tuve la feliz idea de quitarme de encima Dash, Waves, Ripple y Neo y aumentar posiciones en Mco, TenX y sobretodo en Tkn. Decir también que me plantee mucho comprar Bch y Monero pero que al final no lo hice (aplauso :abajo

En fin, a cualquiera que haya seguido la evolución de estas monedas no hace falta que le diga la mala ostia que llevo encima.

Mi pregunta es...

¿qué cojones hago con Tkn?::... por lo que he leído en Reddit y en Bitcointalk, el equipo de developers está trabajando en ellou pero no dicen ni cómo va el proyecto, ni qué pretenden hacer tras la desaparición de la chapa en Bittrex ni nada de nada de nada...es más, algunos comentarios van en la linea de partirles las piernas a los supuestos trileros...otros sin embargo, dicen que están aprovechando la actual coyuntura para comprar aún más chapas. ¿Dónde las estarán comprando?, ¿en livecoin?, ¿es un exchange de fiar?, ¿Me registro allí, vendo todas y a tomar por culo bicicleta con las pérdidas...?

Supongo que lo suyo es Holdear y apretar los dientes. Creí que lo de las tarjetas iba a pegar el pepinazo parriba pero nada, de momento puritito humo es lo que está siendo tanto Mco, como TenX y sobretodo Tkn.

Espero equivocarme pero la cosa pinta mal. 

¿Qué opina el que recomendó este proyecto/moneda?

Edito con el comunicado de oficial del equipo a cuenta del deslistado en Bittrex:



Spoiler



Update on Bittrex delisting
To all TKN holders,

As you know, Bittrex have announced the delisting of TKN from their platform effective 8th of December. We have been working with their team around the clock to find a way to postpone this whilst we gather the documentation they requested from US lawyers.

As of 3pm GMT, we have not been able to find a suitable solution with the Bittrex team. We don’t have any official confirmation from them, however we believe it is likely the delisting will go ahead on the 8th of December.

To help alleviate concerns and minimize any further impact to TKN holders, we have detailed options available to you below:

1) Bittrex will still allow you to hold TKN on their platform, even if these cannot be traded. For further information, please consult Bittrex FAQs.

2) If you are still concerned, you may wish to move your TKN out of Bittrex and hold them in a safe place. We have detailed how to do this in a step by step guide available here.

3) You will still be able to trade TKN until it is delisted on 8th December 2017 should you wish to sell any TKN you currently hold.

4) As reminder, TKN will still be trading on other, less liquid, exchanges such as Liqui, Livecoin, and Etherdelta.

We will continue to work with Bittrex up until the very last possible moment to try to resolve the situation but felt it was important to give TKN holders an update should we not be successful. If the delisting goes ahead, we will do everything in our power to get re-listed in the shortest possible timeframe.

In parallel, we have already kicked off the application process for other major exchanges to expand the range of options available to TKN holders and will keep you updated with the progress.

We know this has been a stressful time for all involved and wish to apologise for any inconvenience caused. There have certainly been some lessons learnt from this challenge and we will improve going forward.

Sincerely,

Mel Gelderman

CEO & Co-founder


----------



## Claudius (20 Dic 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> ¿dónde ponemos el próximo listón compañero de fatigas?
> 
> :



Bueno, cuando se arranque el brazo empresarial Inc. creo que ninguno habéis caído, que va a dar operativa FinTech mundial en 2018, ya que Evolution hará eso. Implicaciones muchas, a muchos niveles desde B2B a B2C.
La única que vuelvo a resaltar, es que dash ubicados en Evolution, va a dar un tipo de interés superior al bancario, con las seguridades que puede la tecnología de multi-firma. 

La ventaja táctica que ha tenido Dash, y que aún tiene, es que nadie la ha tomado en serio en crypto-world, y no ha tenido foco de masas, pero si de unos pocos que vimos el gran unicornio del sector, y hemos dado un poco la vara desde un año con ello. o

Ha superado los 1000$ sin despeinarse, y apenas 'los medios' del sector se han hecho eco, (los medios están huntados..) cuando es histórico ese evento. Y tal y como pronostiqué, los plazos se han cumplido. La hemeroteca, la maldita hemeroteca... 

Además de ya empezar a dar síntomas que lo que haga btc, ya quizás no va con ella, como habréis podido comprobar estas últimas horas, en 'el crash'.

Los 5000$ están a la vuelta de la esquina, es solo cuestión de tiempo el mainstream, los 'cryptomedios' hablan de Bitcoin en Venezuela, pero en la calle corre como la pólvora la palabra Dash. 

_Si 'tus fuerzas están en orden' mientras que 'las suyas están inmersas en el caos', si tú y tus fuerzas están con ánimo y ellos desmoralizados, entonces, aunque sean más numerosos, puedes entrar en batalla. _
_(Sun Tzu - El arte de la guerra)_


Dash is Digital Cash !

Rompedor el slogan.


----------



## Divad (20 Dic 2017)

El tema de las tarjetas no funcionará a pleno rendimiento hasta que ETH no saque la siguiente actualización (Mayo - Junio) o Vitalik se saque de la manga un joker que incluya en eth casper, raiden y omg para que las tarjetas sean distribuidas masivamente.

También caí en el humo de las tarjetas que iban a salir... ya sería gracioso que la petición de reserva de la tarjeta mco se abriese oficialmente antes de reyes. Pidiéndole a los MonárquiCOs la tarjeta para usarla después de reyes ::

Eso sí, por ahora hold, para el día 5 según como vaya el show me las quito de encima todas.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (20 Dic 2017)

He de dar las gracias a Claudius y a Paketazo por sus recomendaciones de DASH desde hace unos buenos meses, hasta el mes de octubre no me atreví, pero ahora mismo, junto con COSS es lo mejor de mi cartera.

Eso sí, me sorprende que en este hilo casi nadie hable de Ark, un proyecto francés con una wallet espléndida y rapidísima y con uno de los mejores rendimientos este año, la llevo fuerte en la cartera.


----------



## HAL 9000 (20 Dic 2017)

Divad dijo:


> El tema de las tarjetas no funcionará a pleno rendimiento hasta que ETH no saque la siguiente actualización (Mayo - Junio) o Vitalik se saque de la manga un joker que incluya en eth casper, raiden y omg para que las tarjetas sean distribuidas masivamente.
> 
> También caí en el humo de las tarjetas que iban a salir... ya sería gracioso que la petición de reserva de la tarjeta mco se abriese oficialmente antes de reyes. Pidiéndole a los MonárquiCOs la tarjeta para usarla después de reyes ::
> 
> Eso sí, por ahora hold, para el día 5 según como vaya el show me las quito de encima todas.



Te las vas a quitar a través de qué exchange?, lo que es yo no quisiera volver a pisar Bittrex... en el caso de Tkn, mediación de qué exchange lo ves más seguro?. Tengo algo más de 2000 tokens de Tkn. No me gustaría perderlos por el camino...


----------



## danjian (20 Dic 2017)

Moneda interesante y "recien" sacada del horno, momento perfecto para echarle 50$-100$ y holdear esperando x10-x100

Oyster Pearl (PRL) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap

Es un token de ETH pero su aplicacion parece que usara la red de IOTA (tangles) y justo hoy salio en un nuevo exchange. En unos meses me autoquoteo, espero hacerme rico esta y ELIX


----------



## Divad (20 Dic 2017)

HAL 9000 dijo:


> Te las vas a quitar a través de qué exchange?, lo que es yo no quisiera volver a pisar Bittrex... en el caso de Tkn, mediación de qué exchange lo ves más seguro?. Tengo algo más de 2000 tokens de Tkn. No me gustaría perderlos por el camino...



Miraría el exchange que más pague por ellos y la comisión + retirada de la exchange sea lo más rentable.

Los tkn, mco y tenx lo tengo guardado en myetherwallet 
MyEtherWallet.com
Todos los token ligados a eth los puedes guardar en la misma wallet.

La guarrada sobre tkn pinta mal, aunque también sirve para vender a perdidas y después los listos entran comprando barato. Me cuesta de creer que sea scam cuando facilitan suficiente información de donde viven, familiares,... 

Si hubieran optado por velocidad y escalabilidad en la actualización que hicieron... pues las tarjetas habrían triunfado. Pero se decantaron por dar prioridad a ocultar el rastro del dinero para los listos y sus amigos... pues no nos queda otra que hodl.

Para que Dash saque Evolutión tendría que poder usar su tarjeta tenx a pleno rendimiento. Tenx está ligada a la red eth y por ello juli le mete caña a Vitalik :XX: si tuviese la tarjeta operativa y sin el recorte que le metieron (retiradas) estaría comiéndose todo el mercado. Pero al parecer... esto no interesa, conviene un reparto equitativo en criptolandia para que no sea tan fácil hacerse asquerosamente rico.


----------



## EDV (20 Dic 2017)

He vendido todas mis LTC por lo de su fundador vendiendo las suyas y he comprado todo DASH, que ya compré al vender mis IOTA.

En definitiva, me quedo en DASH, ETH y Waves como apuesta. No creo que me mueva mucho más.


----------



## juli (20 Dic 2017)

Spoiler



[youtube]DzGnWSIuJvo[/youtube]


----------



## arras2 (20 Dic 2017)

EDV dijo:


> He vendido todas mis LTC por lo de su fundador vendiendo las suyas y he comprado todo DASH, que ya compré al vender mis IOTA.
> 
> En definitiva, me quedo en DASH, ETH y Waves como apuesta. No creo que me mueva mucho más.



Yo igual que tu, pero en lugar de waves, llevo iota.


----------



## HAL 9000 (20 Dic 2017)

Gracias Divad,

Yo también las tengo a las tres en MEW y tras leerte y darle unas cuantas vueltas más al tarro (entiendo que los atracadores no pondrían sus jetas a la vista de todo el mundo...salvo que la tengan extremadamente dura -la jeta-), así que voy a darles mi confianza hasta mediados del 2018...
En de mientras me voy a hacer un regalo para navidades. Bueno dos. Un Ledger nano y un buen paquetito de Dashes, Neos y Bccashes en cuanto haya rebajas.8:


----------



## Divad (20 Dic 2017)

HAL 9000 dijo:


> Gracias Divad,
> 
> Yo también las tengo a las tres en MEW y tras leerte y darle unas cuantas vueltas más al tarro (entiendo que los atracadores no pondrían sus jetas a la vista de todo el mundo...salvo que la tengan extremadamente dura -la jeta-), así que voy a darles mi confianza hasta mediados del 2018...
> En de mientras me voy a hacer un regalo para navidades. Bueno dos. Un Ledger nano y un buen paquetito de Dashes, Neos y Bccashes en cuanto haya rebajas.8:



Han cedido en poner el logo
Enterprise Ethereum Alliance
Pero ni de coña han cedido en el trazado de TX :XX:

Poniéndote en la piel de los listos ves el juego que han creado desde otra perspectiva


----------



## Patanegra (20 Dic 2017)

hay muchas rebajas ahora mismo y tengo 15.000 euros fresquitos...que recomendais? por cierto, vengo llorado de casa.

le queda recorrido al subidon de BCH y Verge?


----------



## coolerman (20 Dic 2017)

¿Ha salido alguna noticia reciente sobre NEO? Ha bajado 20$ en un día:no:


----------



## McMax (20 Dic 2017)

coolerman dijo:


> ¿Ha salido alguna noticia reciente sobre NEO? Ha bajado 20$ en un día:no:



Y subió 40 el día anterior


----------



## Divad (20 Dic 2017)

Patanegra dijo:


> hay muchas rebajas ahora mismo y tengo 15.000 euros fresquitos...que recomendais? por cierto, vengo llorado de casa.
> 
> le queda recorrido al subidon de BCH y Verge?



Verge está en soporte, la tienes en rebajas con tendencia alcista hasta $1.
BCH si te guardas unos cuantos seguirán subiendo.
Dash seguirá creciendo.
Eth se pondrá a la par de Dash, solo que le deja ventaja (Vitalik está entretenido con el unicornio)


Spoiler











Las hijas de ETH, están todos los sectores. Pepinazo a la vista sería Dent, crypto que hacen cosas y son reales. Datos en EEUU y México.
Dent Proof of Work!!! : dentcoin
Neo será untado por China (al loro con los hijos que vayan saliendo)
Waves por Rusia (llevan unos cuantos hijos, pero al parecer no son muy de fiar los ruskis :

Cualquier crypto que veas que no haya subido demasiado su %
Cryptocoin overview - WorldCoinIndex.com

Puede tener un alto % en que le llegue el riego para acabar el año con buena cara.

Puedes guiarte también por 
Cryptocurrency Predictions and Forecasts
aunque en la que decidas entrar mira también el proyecto, ni que sea para hacerte una idea de que va, si hay judíos, banqueros,... vamos, algún listo de turno. 

Pero bueno, el mero hecho de tener noticia puede ser motivo suficiente para que se pase el bot de turno a regalar dinero.


----------



## Drewcastle (20 Dic 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Cualquier crypto que veas que no haya subido demasiado su %
> Cryptocoin overview - WorldCoinIndex.com
> Puede tener un alto % en que le llegue el riego para acabar el año con buena cara.
> 
> ...



Madre de dios, Verge 788000% en un año ::

Como es eso posible? Estoy flipando


----------



## Divad (20 Dic 2017)

Drewcastle dijo:


> Madre de dios, Verge 788000% en un año ::
> 
> Como es eso posible? Estoy flipando



Me imagino verte dentro desde suelo y acabarías gritando por la calle que el mundo está loco! ::


----------



## burbujeado (20 Dic 2017)

en que exchange saldrá singularity?


----------



## silverwindow (20 Dic 2017)

burbujeado dijo:


> en que exchange saldrá singularity?



esta va a ser el boom de los booms


----------



## Patanegra (20 Dic 2017)

me lanzo a por Verge, estais avisados para vender antes de la correccion


----------



## Drewcastle (20 Dic 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Me imagino verte dentro desde suelo y acabarías gritando por la calle que el mundo está loco! ::



Joder es que solo habiendole metido 130 pavos consigues mas de 1 millon de pelas, que barbaridad. Habra mucha gente haciendose pajas a su nombre.

Bueno cual deciais que era el Verge del 2018? :baba:


----------



## Divad (20 Dic 2017)

Patanegra dijo:


> me lanzo a por Verge, estais avisados para vender antes de la correccion



Los máximos que lleva: 13, 21, siguiente 42?
Sobre los 39 me saldré y no entraré hasta la siguiente corrección.



Drewcastle dijo:


> Joder es que solo habiendole metido 130 pavos consigues mas de 1 millon de pelas, que barbaridad. Habra mucha gente haciendose pajas a su nombre.
> 
> Bueno cual deciais que era el Verge del 2018? :baba:



En el foro de reddit hay muchos que están flipando, tengo un amigo que también ::


----------



## plus ultra (20 Dic 2017)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> He de dar las gracias a Claudius y a Paketazo por sus recomendaciones de DASH desde hace unos buenos meses, hasta el mes de octubre no me atreví, pero ahora mismo, junto con COSS es lo mejor de mi cartera.
> 
> Eso sí, me sorprende que en este hilo casi nadie hable de Ark, un proyecto francés con una wallet espléndida y rapidísima y con uno de los mejores rendimientos este año, la llevo fuerte en la cartera.



Primero tambien agradecer la info aportada por los foreros sobre DASH ya que aunque la conocía de antes no entre con ella,su info diaria me desidio a entrar.

Segundo que no sea por que no se avisa,no soy un especialista divulgador pero cuando he visto proyectos interesantes he avisado eso si despues de leer white paper y verlo interesante,con ARK avise creo que un hilo o dos anteriores el 23 de marzo,yo compre a 4 centimos volvi a avisar cuando salio su wallet para ledger y esto siempre a hecho que la coin suba bastante fuerte y asi lo hizo,tabien habia/hay rumores de entrada en polo,desde el aviso ha subido un 15.268,65% segun mi blockfolio



HAL 9000 dijo:


> Te las vas a quitar a través de qué exchange?, lo que es yo no quisiera volver a pisar Bittrex... en el caso de Tkn, mediación de qué exchange lo ves más seguro?. Tengo algo más de 2000 tokens de Tkn. No me gustaría perderlos por el camino...



También tengo unas cuantas,parece por lo que lei en el grupo de telegram que se los quisieron quitar de encima los de bittrex,haciéndoles una jugada pidiéndoles una info y dandole muy poco tiempo de respuesta,eso dicen ellos,yo no las vendo ya me ha pasado que la deslisten de un exchange bajen hasta casi desaparecer y luego resurjan con mas fuerza unity por ejemplo



Yo sigo con unas apuestas,primero lo de ETH ya mosquea mucho,o han encontrado algun fallo monumental y estan haciendo caja antes de su muerte o estan preparando una gorda,muy gorda que amenazara al top 1 de BTC.

Ahora mismo entre las que se suponen que seran dinero del dia a dia para su uso real como pagos electrónicos sin ninguna duda quien va ganado y por goleada es DASH y el que no lo vea asi creo que esta muy perdido en el mundillo.

Entre las que sigo apostando en modo especulacion

KMD
ARDR
NEO
SKY
PIVX


----------



## Parlakistan (20 Dic 2017)

Bitcoin Cash está desinflandose un poco y Dash sigue creciendo, creo que a largo plazo Dash va a ser mejor alternativa que Bitcoin Cash. Creo que voy a aumentar posiciones.


----------



## juli (20 Dic 2017)

He ido al centro en moto.

He estado en la tienda de un conocido y en un bar echando un pincho.

En la tienda , y en el bar, hablando de bitcoins. Que si no sé qué tíos se han hecho los más ricos de no se dónde...que si sale en la tele a todas horas ( hace 10 años que no uso tele ) ... Por cierto, esta mañana he puesto onda cero en el portátl y daban unos segundos de "boletín de criptodivisas" . Flixpando.

Mamá sácame daquí. ::


----------



## Patanegra (20 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> He ido al centro en moto.
> 
> He estado en la tienda de un conocido y en un bar echando un pincho.
> 
> ...



la gente habla pero aun no las compran. Y entrar en los exchanges, que te verifiquen...lleva tiempo.


----------



## Drewcastle (20 Dic 2017)

burbujeado dijo:


> en que exchange saldrá singularity?



Me uno a la pregunta, puede que este sea el verge 2018?

---------- Post added 20-dic-2017 at 20:56 ----------




Patanegra dijo:


> la gente habla pero aun no las compran. Y entrar en los exchanges, que te verifiquen...lleva tiempo.



Mucha gente no entra porque les recuerda a la tipica estafa piramidal, "tanto beneficio no puede esconder nada bueno".

Que parte de razon tienen, para que mentir.


----------



## PREDATOR (20 Dic 2017)

silverwindow dijo:


> esta va a ser el boom de los booms



Tu crees? el token sale a 0.10uSD.
Ves factible que se ponga a 4/5 Usd?


----------



## Cayo Marcio (20 Dic 2017)

Acabo de meterle un poco a Obsidian (ODN), un proyecto basado en la seguridad que sacan una app de mensajería este día 24, supongo que subirá debido a ello y he aprovechado que bajó estos días con lo del bitcoin que esta barata, tiene poco supply y estaba casi rozando el dolar cuando ahora está a 0,70. 

El proyecto a largo plazo no lo tengo claro pero cualquiera que quiera sacarse unas perrillas que lo mire a ver que le inspira.

Obsidian (ODN) precio, gráficos, capitalización bursátil y otras métricas | CoinMarketCap


----------



## Parlakistan (20 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> He ido al centro en moto.
> 
> He estado en la tienda de un conocido y en un bar echando un pincho.
> 
> ...



Pues esto es imparable, estoy deseando de cobrar para terminar de construir posiciones antes de que entre la gente en masa. 
Con las paguitas extras y en el momento que empiecen a aceptar nuevas altas y lleguen las transferencias a los exchanges se va a montar una buena fiesta. 

De navidades se va a poner de moda regalar bitcoin, jajaja


----------



## Patanegra (20 Dic 2017)

Drewcastle dijo:


> Me uno a la pregunta, puede que este sea el verge 2018?



Verge ofrece anonimato total...dicen...qué ofrece singularity net?


----------



## Drewcastle (20 Dic 2017)

Patanegra dijo:


> Verge ofrece anonimato total...dicen...qué ofrece singularity net?



Sinceramente... 






Interconexiones entre inteligencias artificiales, pero hasta ahi llego ::


----------



## plus ultra (20 Dic 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Maruja y pulgoso están moscas.
> 
> 
> ETH no sube, se atasca, No anuncian mejoras.
> ...



Que opinion tiene de estas 2 simples lineas?


----------



## orbeo (20 Dic 2017)

Drewcastle dijo:


> Sinceramente...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interconexiónes entre inteligencias artificiales? 

Se nos va de las manos...y aún subirá un 30000000%!!


----------



## Drewcastle (20 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Interconexiónes entre inteligencias artificiales?
> 
> Se nos va de las manos...y aún subirá un 30000000%!!



Será el principio del fin del trabajo de cientos de millones de personas, los que financien el verdugo sacaran jugosos beneficios, mientras tantos sus amigos, primos, tios y hermanos arruinados porque se han quedado sin trabajo, los himbersores tambien, pero al menos se aprovecharon de ello.

Nostradamus /off

No es reconfortante?


----------



## Patanegra (20 Dic 2017)

pregunta de novato...qué interes tiene BTC otro que la imagen de marca y que ya es medio de pago? No sabia nada de la existencia de otras monedas antes de comprar BTC pero en mi primera semana ya me di cuenta que esta obsoleta...entonces gran parte de la capitalizacion de BTC ira a las alt coins?


----------



## joTTa (20 Dic 2017)

Alguien compro Verge antes del 12 de diciembre? Este tipo de pelotazos son los que habría que intentar discernir a que se deben. Ha habido alguna noticia que haya desencadenado esta subida o es totalmente al azar?


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (20 Dic 2017)

Se que ya se habrá dicho y pido disculpas, que día sale Singularity y en que exchange? estoy por meter 1000 pavetes.

GRACIAS.


----------



## Registrador (20 Dic 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Coinbase detiene transacciones en Bitcoin Cash



Os recomiendo pasaros por el hilo de Reddit de coinbase para haceros una idea del fraude masivo que se ha perpetrado en coinbase desde ayer. Hay hilo tras hilo de usuarios poniendo el grito en el cielo contra coinbase. Ha habido información privilegiada, manipulación del mercado descarada y la sinverguezeria de desahiblitar el botón de venta de Bcash cuando la gente quería vender.

En EEUU te demandan por mirar mal a alguien y en este caso hay cientos de personas estafadas. Pinta muy mal para coinbase.

Pero lo más interesante viene ahora. Resulta que el motivo de que hayan detenido las transacciones con Bcash es que las ventas excedían en varios órdenes de magnitud a las órdenes de compra. De haber dejado continuar el trading el precio del Bcash hubiera caído a 0 en coinbase.

Me parece que coinbase ha salido escaldado de este contubernio con Ver y el chino. Y al loro porque coinbase es de lejos el exchain más grande, si se cae no solo se lleva por delante a Bcash sino que puede hacerle un roto importante a las demás criptominedas.


----------



## Drewcastle (20 Dic 2017)

joTTa dijo:


> Alguien compro Verge antes del 12 de diciembre? Este tipo de pelotazos son los que habría que intentar discernir a que se deben. Ha habido alguna noticia que haya desencadenado esta subida o es totalmente al azar?



creo que se debe a que John McAfee dijo que el futuro son las altcoin privadas.peeo ni idea si el boom empezó antes o después, la cosa es que por Bitcoin Talk sí que parece que ha calado su mensaje y la gente está buscando como loca ese tipo de shitcoins


----------



## haruki murakami (20 Dic 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Se que ya se habrá dicho y pido disculpas, que día sale Singularity y en que exchange? estoy por meter 1000 pavetes.
> 
> GRACIAS.



Hasta donde se y he leido no se sabe nada de exchanges...la verdad es que no tengo telegram y me pereza bajarmelo, tal vez alli haya informacion...Lo unico que se es que la ICO es cerrada para las 20mil personas inscritas...El token sale a la venta *en unas 8 horas y media *(supuestamente), pero no se si habran terminado aun con la verificacion de los registros, esta es la hora en que a mi no me ha llegado email ni de aprobacion, ni de que sospechan que mi cuenta sea fraudulenta y me pidan mas informacion, debe ser que no haya muchos colombianos entre los registrado xD:rolleye: 

Llevo 4 dias esperando que cambien mi verificacion de pendiente a aprobado (estan jugando con mis nervios)....Si estos de Singularity me aprueban, no pienso soltar esos tokens nunca!!!!!!! nunca!!!
La Sophi (como le dice Divad) me va hacer millonario...si es que me aprueban...


----------



## joTTa (20 Dic 2017)

Registrador dijo:


> Os recomiendo pasaros por el hilo de Reddit de coinbase para haceros una idea del fraude masivo que se ha perpetrado en coinbase desde ayer. Hay hilo tras hilo de usuarios poniendo el grito en el cielo contra coinbase. Ha habido información privilegiada, manipulación del mercado descarada y la sinverguezeria de desahiblitar el botón de venta de Bcash cuando la gente quería vender.
> 
> En EEUU te demandan por mirar mal a alguien y en este caso hay cientos de personas estafadas. Pinta muy mal para coinbase.
> 
> ...



que ostia nos vamos a dar los testigos del bitcoin

Lo que comentas sobre el precio que hubiera caído a 0, como casa eso con Bcash subiendo un 40%? Si hay tanta gente intentando vender en Coinbase, no debería haber un numero proporcional de gente intentando vender en otros exchages?


----------



## juli (20 Dic 2017)

Una lectura para nuestra - natural - obsesión FIAT...que debería ir mudando. ( uffff...y a la hostia que muda todo aquí ! )

Me la chupa que todo se vaya a cero. Las criptos son ya PASTA DE ENTIDAD. El patrón papel cada vez va a decir menos. Si se va a cero...ya volverán con más confetti a hacer cola...o sencillamente, se ofrecerán bienes y servicios por criptos. Hay demasiada gente involucrada ya. Simple.

Meter el vino de nuevo en la botella sólo es fácil de boquilla, maifrén...y esta espita ya la han abierto de par en par. La adopción masiva es una cosa aún por llegar ( a puntito , e incluso en ello estamos, seguramente )...pero la adopción conceptual..ésa ya es historia . Y marcada a hierro y fuego en millones de personas que hoy o mañana y por lo civil o lo criminal, van a usar esta pasta.

Cuanto menos traumático, mejor, OK...pero de la siguiente pantalla no nos libra ni diox.


----------



## paketazo (20 Dic 2017)

joTTa dijo:


> que ostia nos vamos a dar los testigos del bitcoin
> 
> Lo que comentas sobre el precio que hubiera caído a 0, como casa eso con Bcash subiendo un 40%? Si hay tanta gente intentando vender en Coinbase, no debería haber un numero proporcional de gente intentando vender en otros exchages?



Cuando leais noticias en la red, tomadlas siempre con mucha cautela.

Tras años inmerso en mundos especulativos, uno llega a la conclusión de que solo aislandose en la medida de lo posible del ruido de fondo, uno puede deleitarse con la melodía.

internet hace años, tenía más seriedad que hoy en día...y cuando digo seriedad, me refiero a la veracidad de gran parte de su contenido.

Hoy en día el crecimiento exponencial de usuarios, demuestra el gran ego del ser humano, dónde cada uno observa detenidamente la belleza de su propio hombligo.

Hace un mes BTC era el agujero negro, ahora BCH será el sustituto, mañana un pelotazo de BTCG le dará nuevas alas...

Mi abuelo, polvo ya, decía repetidas veces: "Todos los días matando tontos, y cada vez hay más"

Bueno, pues yo modernizaría la frase: "Todos los dias, el tonto que llevamos todos dentro descubre nuevas tonterias"

BCH podría haber caido a 0 si hay tontos que lo venden a ese precio, y esos tontos, tendrían lo que se merecen, 0 $ en su cuenta.

Por otra parte, supongo que coinbase, como el propio Nasdaq y otros muchos mercados cotizados, tiene unos margenes de fluctuación que congelan los precios llegados a un % de bajada.

Cuando un mercado nuevo nace, y genera un gran volumen en una de sus partes, es muy típico que se colapse, y los sistemas cortan el grifo.

BCH no hubieravalido 0, y si por un casual lo hubiesesn bajado a pongamos 10$, rapidamente hubiera acudido en masa la demanda y lo hubieran subido al punto inicial o incluso más. "recuperación en "V" "


Os recuerdo que una cosa es especular, y otra es mirarse un poco los fundamentales...¿cuales son los fundamentales en este circo?

Pues hay más de los que muchos se piensan:

- Usuarios reales.
- Developers activos.
- Código escrito y probado.
- Numero de mineros.
- Numero de nodos "si los tiene"
- Mercados dónde cotiza.
- Mercados dónde se puede usar para comprar/intercambiar directamente.
- Roadmap.
- Presupuesto anual "si lo tiene"
- Antiguedad
- Errores en el pasado
- Notas de prensa 
..
...
....

Y muchas más cosillas que podeis ir analizando.

Ahora, lo de leer una noticia sacada de cualquier rincón, y basar nuestras inversiones en ella...o simplemente en ver un cohete despegar sin saber el combustible que lleva o su destino...puede depararnos muchas sorpresas.

Mucha suerte, y recordad que estais "jugando" con dinero, y hoy en día nadie regala nada, así que procurad no perderlo, y si lo vais a apostar, sabed que no siempre se gana.

Un saludo y buenas noches a todos.


----------



## Registrador (20 Dic 2017)

joTTa dijo:


> que ostia nos vamos a dar los testigos del bitcoin
> 
> Lo que comentas sobre el precio que hubiera caído a 0, como casa eso con Bcash subiendo un 40%? Si hay tanta gente intentando vender en Coinbase, no debería haber un numero proporcional de gente intentando vender en otros exchages?



El caso de coinbase es distinto q los demás exchanges. Coinbase tenía retenidos los Bcash de los usuarios desde el fork de agosto. Habían anunciado que los liberarían el 1 de enero de 2018. Me huelo que Roger ver llamó al CEO de coinbase Brian Armstrong y le ofreció unirse al ataque coordinado contra Bitcoin de hoy a condición de que incluyera Bcash en que exchange hoy. Coinbase ha sacado Bcash hoy sin anunciarlo antes y varias personas de coinbase han vendido los primeros a precios pumpeados.

Roger ver y los chinos han pumpeado a muerte Bcash con la esperanza de que los usuarios de coinbase no dumpearan sus Bcash a la primera posibilidad. Pero los usuarios de coinbase no han caído en la trampa y han intentado vender. Naturalmente coinbase ha suspendido las operaciones en cuanto han visto que el plan le salía rana.


----------



## haruki murakami (21 Dic 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Las fotos ya avisaron hace horas.
> 
> BTC fallo alcista.
> 
> ...



Yo no soy mucho de optimismo...pero ahi esta el Bitcoin en $16400 y las demas apenas se mueven..algo me parece que ya la gente no esta creyendose mucho el cuento de que si bitcoin cae, deben caer las demas...veremos si bitcoin baja a los 12mil, cuanto caen las demas...
Comienzo a ver signos de independencia del bitcoin, como lo esta demostrando DASH y Ripple...a Ethereum aun le falta un poco para demostrarlo


----------



## hoppe (21 Dic 2017)

Buena subida también de Siacoin, una de las pocas blockchains que hacen cosas, útil, y funcional desde hace bastante tiempo. Estos chicos están cumpliendo su roadmap casi a rajatabla. Su servicio en la nube puede ser en pocos años un duro competidor para Dropbox o Amazon cloud....y a precios mucho más bajos.

Bajo mi punto de vista, les falta mejorar el acceso a la gente. Si implementan en su wallet el poder comprar siacoins con Fiat sin pasar por el exchange habrán ganado mucho. Por su alto supply no creo que alcance precios muy altos, pero varios x si se puede marcar.

Y no hay que perder tampoco de vista durante este 2018 a ethereum classic, ya que pretende ser competencia a IOTA. Por lo que he leído en reddit (me pierdo en detalles técnicos) quieren migrar a una estructura "en árbol", y en algún momento del próximo año introducir lo que llaman sidechains (cadenas anidadas, similar al tangle), con transacciones sin comisiones y smartcontracts integrados.


----------



## Patanegra (21 Dic 2017)

en youtube hay negros rapeando dandoselas de expertos de bitcoin


----------



## enunrom (21 Dic 2017)

Cuidado con Etherdelta que la han hackeado.
Según he entendido, los atacantes se hicieron con los fondos suplantando las DNS.
Se comenta también que no se entre al exchange pues hay riesgo de ser robado.
Noticia en reddit:
**ALERT ETHER DELTA HACKED : ethtrader

Twitter oficial de etherdelta:
Twitter

Vaya semanita de robos en exchanges llevamos!!

Edito con la dirección eth atacante:
Ethereum Account 0x3f8a37bde9b15b65c82f9cdd00192e0ba36cc5fc Info


----------



## joTTa (21 Dic 2017)

enunrom dijo:


> Cuidado con Etherdelta que la han hackeado.
> Según he entendido, los atacantes se hicieron con los fondos suplantando las DNS.
> Se comenta también que no se entre al exchange pues hay riesgo de ser robado.
> Noticia en reddit:
> ...



Habrá otra bajada cuando se corra la voz


----------



## week (21 Dic 2017)

Como veis cardano y EOS? El segundo está teniendo una escalada espectacular, y el primero parece un buen proyecto y está a precio muy bajo. Recomendaciones?


----------



## Drewcastle (21 Dic 2017)

enunrom dijo:


> Cuidado con Etherdelta que la han hackeado.
> Según he entendido, los atacantes se hicieron con los fondos suplantando las DNS.
> Se comenta también que no se entre al exchange pues hay riesgo de ser robado.
> Noticia en reddit:
> ...



Puff Joder pues por que poco la lio ::
Queria comprar prl ahora que esta barato y estaba dudando si entrar en etherdelta porque estaba mucho mas barato que en kucoin, al final me he metido en kucoin porque alguien por aqui ha avisado que no era fiable
dios bendiga burbuja 

Por cierto prl ha entrado en kucoin hoy a las 20:00, asi que se esta revalorizando bastante, de momento solo 2,5 millones de cap, por si a alguien le inteesa estudiarlo


----------



## davitin (21 Dic 2017)

Cual se puede pillar barata en kucoin?


----------



## Tesmon40 (21 Dic 2017)

Yo también he pillado prl en kucoin,a ver si tenemos suerte. Por eso no me iba etherdelta.


----------



## Divad (21 Dic 2017)

Neo dará el salto a los $400~ como hizo eth cuando comenzaron a salir el chorreo de tokens
Introducing Hong Kong NEO Community : NEO
NEO a favorite emerging coin among market analysts : NEO
UPDATED DaPP list..2018 WILL be our year. : NEO
ICO dates summary : NEO
https://www.forbes.com/sites/kenrap...ed-but-smaller-cryptos-have-not/#2f4d5afe941d

http://apex.chinapex.com/apex.html


----------



## san_miguel (21 Dic 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Cual se puede pillar barata en kucoin?



UTK a 0,065usd la listan el 29 de diciembre 

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Oso Amoroso (21 Dic 2017)

Hay tantas opciones recomendadas cada dia que uno ya no sabe a que coño tirar.....


----------



## RuiKi84 (21 Dic 2017)

Buenos días chicos, que alegría levantarse y ver estas rentabilidades diarias...


----------



## silverwindow (21 Dic 2017)

RuiKi84 dijo:


> Buenos días chicos, que alegría levantarse y ver estas rentabilidades diarias...



Buenos dias 

Tambien pienso que NEO puede ser la bomba del 2018,las tengo a 50 y no suelto,habria que ver los que hace el gobierno CHINO, si se mete de alguna manera en NEO, entonces ya seria la ostia.


----------



## McMax (21 Dic 2017)

Que le pasa a HITBTC?


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (21 Dic 2017)

La cripto con mas potencial es ripple.
No hay que mirar a la moneda, es la utilidad de la blockchain.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (21 Dic 2017)

bankiero dijo:


> La cripto con mas potencial es ripple.
> No hay que mirar a la moneda, es la utilidad de la blockchain.



Por qué? Argumenta


----------



## McMax (21 Dic 2017)

Edito que no iba aqui


----------



## Parlakistan (21 Dic 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Neo dará el salto a los $400~ como hizo eth cuando comenzaron a salir el chorreo de tokens
> Introducing Hong Kong NEO Community : NEO
> NEO a favorite emerging coin among market analysts : NEO
> UPDATED DaPP list..2018 WILL be our year. : NEO
> ...



El gobierno chino supongo que levantará la mano, no creo que les interese perjudicar a los suyos. En el momento que pase esto más vale llevar algunos Neos en cartera.


----------



## pep_palotes (21 Dic 2017)

Os leo mucho desde hace un tiempo y al final me he registrado para intentar aportar...así que hola a todos! 



bankiero dijo:


> La cripto con mas potencial es ripple.
> No hay que mirar a la moneda, es la utilidad de la blockchain.



En cuanto a tecnología puede que sí, pero en cuanto a inversión...no se yo.

Demasiado volumen y demasiado controlada. El pump que ha pegado ha sido la fiesta de fin de año y listo


----------



## joTTa (21 Dic 2017)

De donde sale ReddCoin y por que ha hecho un +300%? Como podríamos usar el esfuerzo de todos los que estamos en Burbuja para adelantarnos al próximo bombazo?

Hay un consenso mas o menos sobre la estrategia de Holdear unas cuantas monedas de las mas solidas y gastar una parte en apostar a shitcoins que puedan dar un petardazo. 

En los últimos días tenemos estas 3 monedas entre alguna mas que habrá que han subido + de 100%:


Verge: Ahora ha bajado un poco pero creo que hizo +120%







Verge (XVG) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap



Komodo: (156.66%) 







Komodo (KMD) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap



Reddcoin (+286.59%) 







ReddCoin (RDD) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap


Dado que todos hemos venido aquí como Zaplana a forrarnos, no deberíamos intentar coordinar un esfuerzo para pillar el próximo +300%? Alguien conocía estas monedas? puede verse algún patrón en su comportamiento que podamos intentar buscar para encontrar la próxima?

El otro dia Paketazo comentaba esto que creo que es una muy buena orientación para buscar monedas para hodear a largo plazo:



paketazo dijo:


> Os recuerdo que una cosa es especular, y otra es mirarse un poco los fundamentales...¿cuales son los fundamentales en este circo?
> 
> Pues hay más de los que muchos se piensan:
> 
> ...



Pero que criterios podríamos establecer para encontrar el próximo +100%? Quien menos de aquí pasa un buen rato del dia viendo graficas, leyendo Reedit o bitcointalk, si estableciéramos unos cuantos criterios basándonos en las monedas que van haciendo +100% quizás entre todos los ojos podríamos pilla la próxima.


----------



## EDV (21 Dic 2017)

A mi ripple no me compensa, a la tecnología y la red sí le veo futuro pero es que la moneda en sí, el token, no es necesario para todo ello. No se va a usar.

Ripple connect que yo sepa no hace uso de XRP. Esto viene en su whitepaper:

1) The success of Ripple the company is not directly tied to the value of XRP.

2) When you buy Ripple, you are simply buying another cryptocurrency. Its advantages are its fast transaction times, high liquidity, and finally the various exchanges it's on.

3) You are NOT buying the currency that banks are currently using to transfer their money. So banks are not buying XRP right now and you should not expect banks to buy up a whole ton of XRP in the near future. Perhaps in the distant future though.


----------



## stiff upper lip (21 Dic 2017)

PIVX a 11,21


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (21 Dic 2017)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Por qué? Argumenta



Es la que va a ser canal de pago entre las grandes empresas.
Ethereum y Iota tambien son bastante buenas.
Ethereum ya ha tenido mucho recorrido y Iota es mas bien para largo plazo cuando llegue lo del internet de las cosas. A medio plazo Ripple es la que lleva las de ganar.


----------



## trancos123 (21 Dic 2017)

joTTa dijo:


> De donde sale ReddCoin y por que ha hecho un +300%? Como podríamos usar el esfuerzo de todos los que estamos en Burbuja para adelantarnos al próximo bombazo?
> 
> Hay un consenso mas o menos sobre la estrategia de Holdear unas cuantas monedas de las mas solidas y gastar una parte en apostar a shitcoins que puedan dar un petardazo.
> 
> ...



ATS: Otra de esas shit coins (esta está rozando el scam coin), sacan beta de su plataforma en enero

Authorship (ATS) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap


----------



## Claudius (21 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> He ido al centro en moto.
> 
> He estado en la tienda de un conocido y en un bar echando un pincho.
> 
> ...



La que se va a preparar en 2018 en los bancos.. 
Los gobiernos cuando quieran reaccionar creo que será tarde.

*Standing on the edge of a revolution!*

Os la he puesto con subtítulos para que lo entendáis porque es lo que está sucediendo, sois vanguardia, algunos ya veterenos y eso tendrá su recompensa

[youtube]sJxXdUfquHo[/youtube]


----------



## juli (21 Dic 2017)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> PIVX a 11,21









x7 desde el dumpazo general de Agosto por el latigazo de BTC. Esa media nos remite a MARCAS de Shitland absolutamente consagradas, de las que se cuentan con los dedos de una mano. A la chita callando y llegando como coin de segunda... 

Insisto : Moneda anónima parida para el uso masivo.En el discord los usuarios nuevos diarios se han debido quintuplicar. Y el servicio directo del equipo de soporte te hace hasta el nudo de los zapatos si te hace falta...está montada para recibir profanos ...y fidelizar. Threads en discordd en 14 idiomas. La deslumbrante usabilidad de Zpiv irrastreable en 3 clicks y una comunidad hiperactiva harán el resto.

Fijaos en la cotización de Zcash,Monero...Ya en dobles dígitos , PIVX va a dar la "vuelta al marcador". 

*PONTE MORÁO !!!*


----------



## Pimlico (21 Dic 2017)

Reddcoin la recomendó Clapham en verano.



joTTa dijo:


> De donde sale ReddCoin y por que ha hecho un +300%? Como podríamos usar el esfuerzo de todos los que estamos en Burbuja para adelantarnos al próximo bombazo?
> 
> Hay un consenso mas o menos sobre la estrategia de Holdear unas cuantas monedas de las mas solidas y gastar una parte en apostar a shitcoins que puedan dar un petardazo.
> 
> ...


----------



## arras2 (21 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> x7 desde el dumpazo general de Agosto por el latigazo de BTC. Esa media nos remite a MARCAS de Shitland absolutamente consagradas.
> 
> Insisto : Moneda anónima parida para el uso masivo.En el discord los usuarios nuevos diarios se han debido quintuplicar. Y el servicio directo del equipo de soporte te hace hasta el nudo de los zapatos si te hace falta...está montada para recibir profanos ...y fidelizar. La deslumbrante usabilidad de Zpiv irrastreable en 3 clicks, va a hacer el resto.
> 
> ...



El de triggers, parece muy enfocado a mercado americano ¿no? ¿Realmente le ves potencial como pivx para montar un mnode? (si montaste 2 mnodes de pivx... :baba.


----------



## juli (21 Dic 2017)

Pimlico dijo:


> Reddcoin la recomendó Clapham en verano.



Se metió tardísimo...en verano ya era un zasca! en toda regla.

Yo la pumpeé en directo en el hilo en primavera...la comunidad de 4chan la pumpeó a rebufo del mes loco de Digybite.

Si hay nuevo quórum para cabalgarla, como parece, latigazos brutales.

Metesacas para multiplicar diariamente con sus drenajes en seco...pionera de las ceroceristas del ranking actual.

En un ambiente bullish como éste, sólo para muy codiciosos que quieran adelantar en la cola para disponer de grandes cifras que menear en valores más sólidos. 

Si tienes suerte, sales con un x10 en 2 tardes..o te quedas en pelotas ... o pilláo. 

Hoy, no se la recomendaría a nadie.


----------



## Cayo Marcio (21 Dic 2017)

Ardor y Nxt han subido supongo que debido al Hard Fork del día 28, todos lo que tengan Nxt recibiran la mitad de sus Nxt en Ignis.


----------



## latostat (21 Dic 2017)

Hay grupo de telegram de RaiBlocks? Es uno de los proyectos que más interesantes me parecen, lo comentasteis varios en el foro hace unos días y creo que le queda mucho recorrido. Qué wallet recomendáis? Gracias


----------



## san_miguel (21 Dic 2017)

Mis recomendaciones para 2018, las primeras son plataformas.

ZRX, SALT, NEO, ETH, NEM, KMD

Y luego en otro grupo, DASH, ADA, PIVX, XLM, XRP


----------



## juli (21 Dic 2017)

arras2 dijo:


> El de triggers, parece muy enfocado a mercado americano ¿no? ¿Realmente le ves potencial como pivx para montar un mnode? (si montaste 2 mnodes de pivx... :baba.



Yo no he dicho que monté 2 Mnodes de PIVX, sino que en coins con Mnode previas a zumbar, puedes meter 2, sacar uno al doble y guardar el otro REGALADO. Es un standard.


Debes empollarte el producto. Triggers está enredando en ás mercados que el americano, aunque efectivamente, suena como el preferente. Piensa que su mercado aspira a pedidos de la administración pública, en teoría de gran volumen, que es lo que se están currando...y que en un momento dado, hará PLOF a lo bestia. ( Ejército, departamentos de policía, etc ).

Yo con Triggers me planteo ese 2x1 ...y Mnode gratis al cajón. Después...que venga SIN CURRO NI GASTOS lo que tenga que venir. Por cierto, quienes entraron con el post de ayer, ya llevan sobre un +50% . Al próximo empujón...ROI ...y a otra cosa , mariposa.

Es una apuesta completamente opuesta a la de Distrit0x que elegiste, por ejemplo ( ésa requiere paciencia , esperar pumps que se coman sus decimales .

_____________________

Tienes que tener clara una cosa : Aquí has de definir lo que buscas ANTES de hacer nada. Como estés a lo que salga y lo valores mientras lo está haciendo vas a entrar tras los que hagan ROI a la primera de cambio...y ése riesgo añadido que aceptas. Si tienes que identificar que lo que surge aquí es lo que quieres o no, siempre entrarás más tarde de lo que podrías. Pues éso, traza antes tu perfil, espera y actúa en cuanto lo encuentres o "te lo encuentren".

Ten claro el perfil de lo que quieres, espéralo...y en cuanto salga, tríncalo. ROI...y a por el siguinete.


----------



## Edu.R (21 Dic 2017)

Ripple ya vale 1$.


----------



## arras2 (21 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> Yo no he dicho que monté 2 Mnodes de PIVX, sino que en coins con Mnode previas a zumbar, puedes meter 2, sacar uno al doble y guardar el otro REGALADO. Es un standard.
> 
> 
> Debes empollarte el producto. Triggers está enredando en ás mercados que el americano, aunque efectivamente, suena como el preferente. Piensa que su mercado aspira a pedidos de la administración pública, en teoría de gran volumen, que es lo que se están currando...y que en un momento dado, hará PLOF a lo bestia. ( Ejército, departamentos de policía, etc ).
> ...



District0x he decidido deshacer pensando en lo de trigger y el mnode, pero ya voy tarde por falta de presupuesto. Es lo que tiene haber empezado hace poco, que no tengo colchón, ni paciencia para conseguirlo. Es como que sólo me queda un disparo (quitado de lo fijo apostado a las top15) y como lo falle, me quedo out una temporada.

Todavía no he mirado como va lo de montar el mnode. No sé ni requisitos ni dificultad. 

Gracias por tu paciencia y tus explicaciones.


----------



## juli (21 Dic 2017)

arras2 dijo:


> District0x he decidido deshacer pensando en lo de trigger y el mnode, pero ya voy tarde por falta de presupuesto. Es lo que tiene haber empezado hace poco, que no tengo colchón, ni paciencia para conseguirlo. Es como que sólo me queda un disparo (quitado de lo fijo apostado a las top15) y como lo falle, me quedo out una temporada.
> 
> Todavía no he mirado como va lo de montar el mnode. No sé ni requisitos ni dificultad.
> 
> Gracias por tu paciencia y tus explicaciones.




A ver...del Mnode ya te preocuparás cuando toque, joder...Triggers ahora no la usa ni el Tato. ya te he dicho que su mercado explotará de golpe...no es un gota a gota de usuarios privados.

Es sólo pasta. ROI...y tus 1500 coins al cajón...cuando se estabilice, ya decidirás si el Mnode lo usas...o lo pules, que igual hay hostias por él...pero ahí el precio ya no será problema tuyo.

Relájate y traza tu plan. Y no meneas la pasta hasta crear un doble "desde cero" ...o salir pitando de un marrón. Y si no, HODL a muerte en las 3 ó 4 que te molen y listo...que ahí NO HAY POCA PASTA.

Es sencillo, no te preocupes. Pero relájate y traza tu camino, que te fumas la guita, hamijo... Tú piensa que quien lleva tiempo aquí puede perder pasta probando...pero TÚ, NO. Tú ahora, debes sumar . Hazlo a tu velocidad y punto...y no te preocupes, que despacito y sin tanta vuelta, también ganas...no pienses en lo que se va, sino en lo que encajas. 

Pero suma...no regales la pasta.


----------



## perdido_en_criptos (21 Dic 2017)

Cómo manejáis por aquí para poder tener un MNode de Pivx ). Son 11k coins no? y yo contento por tener 220 pivx :´(

Además, mover más pasta está complicado, el resto lo tengo en DASH y ETH, y no quiero desprenderme de ninguna de las dos, a ambas les veo potencial de subida.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (21 Dic 2017)

Veo mucho novato en el hilo, mi humilde experiencia es de unos 6 meses en el mundillo. 

Solo puedo recomendaros que mantengáis posiciones aunque al principio perdáis, un HOLD como una casa para todos los proyectos en los cuales confiéis y veáis futuro.

Estaba yo bien aburrido con mis Waves y Ripples, perdiendo dinero con ellas durante 4 meses y cuando menos lo esperas subidón bestial.

También recomiendo diversificar, es muy difícil dar el gran golpe si solo tenéis 2-3. Ahora mismo mi cartera cuenta con 16 y voy a añadir 3 más.

Gracias al hilo también debo dar por el descubrimiento de PIVX, el cual compré en septiembre.

Eso sí, estos tiempos pueden cambiar y volver el rojo, yo aún así lo tendré claro, HOLD como una casa.


----------



## danjian (21 Dic 2017)

danjian dijo:


> Moneda interesante y "recien" sacada del horno, momento perfecto para echarle 50$-100$ y holdear esperando x10-x100
> 
> Oyster Pearl (PRL) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap
> 
> Es un token de ETH pero su aplicacion parece que usara la red de IOTA (tangles) y justo hoy salio en un nuevo exchange. En unos meses me autoquoteo, espero hacerme rico esta y ELIX



Me cito solo un dia despues, compre a 0.05-0.06$ y ya esta en 0.22$ :


----------



## juli (21 Dic 2017)

Ya pensaba en tí estos meses, Blas de Lezo.

Y que el bajonazo de hace uns meses te estaba floreciendo...Enhorabuena, me alegro un montón.


----------



## arras2 (21 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> A ver...del Mnode ya te preocuparás cuando toque, joder...Triggers ahora no la usa ni el Tato. ya te he dicho que su mercado explotará de golpe...no es un gota a gota de usuarios privados.
> 
> Es sólo pasta. ROI...y tus 1500 coins al cajón...cuando se estabilice, ya decidirás si el Mnode lo usas...o lo pules, que igual hay hostias por él...pero ahí el precio ya no será problema tuyo.
> 
> ...



3000 triggers son 7eth, imposible para mi ahora :XX:. Tendré que crecer primero. Pero seguro que crece más rápido lo otro.


----------



## juli (21 Dic 2017)

arras2 dijo:


> 3000 triggers son 7eth, imposible para mi ahora :XX:. Tendré que crecer primero. Pero seguro que crece más rápido.



Lógica decisión , pies en el suelo. Siempre pies en el suelo.

Suerte.


----------



## Divad (21 Dic 2017)

joTTa dijo:


> De donde sale ReddCoin y por que ha hecho un +300%? Como podríamos usar el esfuerzo de todos los que estamos en Burbuja para adelantarnos al próximo bombazo?
> 
> Hay un consenso mas o menos sobre la estrategia de Holdear unas cuantas monedas de las mas solidas y gastar una parte en apostar a shitcoins que puedan dar un petardazo.
> 
> ...



Los pelotazos se pueden encontrar más cerca de 0 y llevan lateral semanas o meses. 

Estoy en 2 desde la ICO; dent y dentacoin. Dent ya habéis visto el meneo que ha dado y mañana se podrá usar en eeuu y méxico. Dentacoin todavía sigue en coma y en cualquier momento para acabar bien el año podría marcarse una fiesta.

Por inercia todo criptolandia acaba subiendo y no es fácil encontrar los pelotazos. Por estar saltando queriendo trincar un pastel mayor se puede perder rentabilidad y tampoco nos beneficia. 

Para 2018 los pelotazos vendrán de la mano de NEO


----------



## HAL 9000 (21 Dic 2017)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Veo mucho novato en el hilo, mi humilde experiencia es de unos 6 meses en el mundillo.
> 
> Solo puedo recomendaros que mantengáis posiciones aunque al principio perdáis, un HOLD como una casa para todos los proyectos en los cuales confiéis y veáis futuro.
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo... en mi caso el proceso de aprendizaje ha sido el de ensayo ERROR::


----------



## Albertezz (21 Dic 2017)

Albertezz dijo:


> la que más futuro tiene detrás de monero es zencash



me cito, desde este mensaje ya ha hecho más de x2. Zencash ahora mismo a $50 y 150 millones de cap. Para el año que viene fijo que llega a $100-150$. Los que hemos comprado barato y hemos montado unos cuantos nodos, vamos a tener minimo un sueldecito de 1500-2000$ al mes sin hacer nada.


----------



## sabueXo (21 Dic 2017)

Albertezz dijo:


> me cito, desde este mensaje ya ha hecho más de x2. Zencash ahora mismo a $50 y 150 millones de cap. Para el año que viene fijo que llega a $100-150$. Los que hemos comprado barato y hemos montado unos cuantos nodos, vamos a tener minimo un sueldecito de 1500-2000$ al mes sin hacer nada.



¿Podéis explicar por favor como va eso de los nodos?

¿Qué monedas pueden tener nodos?


----------



## estepario (21 Dic 2017)

Comentarios interesantes en este link de Zerohedge

When It Comes to Secure Networks, Ethereum Isn


----------



## joTTa (21 Dic 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Los pelotazos se pueden encontrar más cerca de 0 y llevan lateral semanas o meses.
> 
> Estoy en 2 desde la ICO; dent y dentacoin. Dent ya habéis visto el meneo que ha dado y mañana se podrá usar en eeuu y méxico. Dentacoin todavía sigue en coma y en cualquier momento para acabar bien el año podría marcarse una fiesta.
> 
> ...



eso se puede ver en las 3 que he puesto si, precio cerca de 0 y laterales una buena temporada. he mirado un poco y no he visto ninguna que lleve ahora ese camino.

de dent llevo un buen puñado desde hace unos días, a ver si suena la flauta


----------



## arras2 (21 Dic 2017)

sabueXo dijo:


> ¿Podéis explicar por favor como va eso de los nodos?
> 
> ¿Qué monedas pueden tener nodos?



Mírate pivx en su página, lo explica bien, e incluso tiene una calculadora para ver lo que genera. 

Básicamente es tener un aparato conectado a internet con un montón de tokens ayudando a que funcione el sistema, y como recompensa te dan tokens. 

La de trigger va a funcionar así, lo único que la recompensa será un subtoken, ammo, que todavía no tengo claro que utilidad puede tener ni tengo ni idea de valorar el % de probabilidades de que salga bien o mal.


----------



## barborico (21 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> Lógica decisión , pies en el suelo. Siempre pies en el suelo.
> 
> Suerte.



¿Pies en el suelo?

Estoy ahora en bittrex:
198 monedas vs BTC listadas
0 con precio inferior a los 10 satos
3 con precio inferior a los 100 satos
10 perdiendo en las ultimas 24h (y la que más es un misero -10%)
El resto ganando (incluyendo 4 con mas del 100%)

:: ::


----------



## arras2 (21 Dic 2017)

barborico dijo:


> ¿Pies en el suelo?
> 
> Estoy ahora en bittrex:
> 198 monedas vs BTC listadas
> ...



se refería respecto a mi y trigger, que montar dos masternodo de trigger me supone una parte grande de mi cartera y si sale mal, me haría un buen descosido.


----------



## sabueXo (21 Dic 2017)

arras2 dijo:


> Mírate pivx en su página, lo explica bien, e incluso tiene una calculadora para ver lo que genera.
> 
> Básicamente es tener un aparato conectado a internet con un montón de tokens ayudando a que funcione el sistema, y como recompensa te dan tokens.
> 
> La de trigger va a funcionar así, lo único que la recompensa será un subtoken, ammo, que todavía no tengo claro que utilidad puede tener ni tengo ni idea de valorar el % de probabilidades de que salga bien o mal.



Ok, algo así tenía entendido.
 
Lo del mnode, debes comprar antes de X plazo (1500 trigger por ejemplo) o puedes hacerlo cuando quieras?


----------



## Albertezz (21 Dic 2017)

arras2 dijo:


> Mírate pivx en su página, lo explica bien, e incluso tiene una calculadora para ver lo que genera.
> 
> Básicamente es tener un aparato conectado a internet con un montón de tokens ayudando a que funcione el sistema, y como recompensa te dan tokens.
> 
> La de trigger va a funcionar así, lo único que la recompensa será un subtoken, ammo, que todavía no tengo claro que utilidad puede tener ni tengo ni idea de valorar el % de probabilidades de que salga bien o mal.



el nodo de pivx es una estafa, un ROI bajisimo (5k al año) y necesitas más de 100.000$ para montar uno. El mejor es dash. Y zencash para una inversion de 10k hasta hace unos dias te sacabas ahora mismo como 840$ al més lo cual está muchiiiiisimo mejor que pivx.


----------



## juli (21 Dic 2017)

barborico dijo:


> ¿Pies en el suelo?
> 
> Estoy ahora en bittrex:
> 198 monedas vs BTC listadas
> ...



Explícate.


----------



## barborico (21 Dic 2017)

Joder, que es demasiado bestia todo esto.


----------



## Cayo Marcio (21 Dic 2017)

¿Que os parece SoarCoin? 

Soarcoin (SOAR) precio, gráficos, capitalización bursátil y otras métricas | CoinMarketCap








Soar Labs Ventures into Multi-Million Dollar Real Estate Industry


A mi me pinta bien, viendo lo que sacan este mes y la hoja de ruta, ha llegado a estar al triple de precio que ahora.


----------



## sabueXo (21 Dic 2017)

Albertezz dijo:


> el nodo de pivx es una estafa, un ROI bajisimo (5k al año) y necesitas más de 100.000$ para montar uno. El mejor es dash. Y zencash para una inversion de 10k hasta hace unos dias te sacabas ahora mismo como 840$ al més lo cual está muchiiiiisimo mejor que pivx.



¿Y estáis preparando el de Trigger?

¿Habría que comprar 1500 trigger y esperar a que preparen los mnode?


----------



## arras2 (21 Dic 2017)

Albertezz dijo:


> el nodo de pivx es una estafa, un ROI bajisimo (5k al año) y necesitas más de 100.000$ para montar uno. El mejor es dash. Y zencash para una inversion de 10k hasta hace unos dias te sacabas ahora mismo como 840$ al més lo cual está muchiiiiisimo mejor que pivx.



No ha nada como saber. Hasta ayer no sabía que era un masternodo. Evidentemente llego tarde tanto para una como para la otra. Por eso estábamos hablando de trigger como alternativa.


----------



## sabueXo (21 Dic 2017)

arras2 dijo:


> No ha nada como saber. Hasta ayer no sabía que era un masternodo. Evidentemente llego tarde tanto para una como para la otra. Por eso estábamos hablando de trigger como alternativa.



Eso es, me interesa mucho


----------



## djun (21 Dic 2017)

*Komodo*. Cuando su revolucionario exchange descentralizado se ponga a funcionar va a ser una bomba.








kmd está construyendo una gran plataforma tecnológica no solo para sí misma sino también para otras monedas: comercio p2p, privacidad, ICO, activos, contratos inteligentes, etc ... 

Ethereum sin ico's valía $ 10. Komodo sin dICO también vale $ 10.
Cuando dICO's y BarterDEX estén listos para todos... 


*A Platform For Decentralized Society*
A Platform For Decentralized Society | Komodo: Decentralized ICO Platform

*The Evolution of Komodo:*
The Evolution of Komodo: | Komodo: Decentralized ICO Platform

*Komodo Smart Contracts: Assetchains & Geckochains*
Komodo Smart Contracts: Assetchains & Geckochains | Komodo: Decentralized ICO Platform

*Komodo Platform’s Innovation: Blockchain StartUp Kit With Decentralized Crowdfunding*
Komodo Platform


La conexión con *Monaize *es bastante revolucionaria, ya que se mantiene como una de las relaciones bancarias blockchain más profundas que se hayan formado. Esta asociación se hace aún más única por el hecho de que opera en la plataforma dICO.

Ningún otro servicio de blockchain de e-banking ha creado una criptomoneda totalmente descentralizada, privada y anónima en el punto inicial de compra, y que utiliza una criptomoneda que funciona tanto en la cadena de bloques padre como que es capaz de mantenerse por sí misma. Junto con Monaize, estamos preparados para hacer historia de blockchain.​


----------



## danjian (21 Dic 2017)

PRL(ETH+IOTA) lo esta petando, alguien mas compro? El grupo de telegram llego 3k usuarios ayer.


----------



## davitin (21 Dic 2017)

De que va prl? Ha crecido un 400%, le veis mucho mas recorrido?


----------



## juli (21 Dic 2017)

Albertezz dijo:


> me cito, desde este mensaje ya ha hecho más de x2. Zencash ahora mismo a $50 y 150 millones de cap. Para el año que viene fijo que llega a $100-150$. Los que hemos comprado barato y hemos montado unos cuantos nodos, vamos a tener minimo un sueldecito de 1500-2000$ al mes sin hacer nada.



Por éso no pones la fecha del post que quoteas, para que el personal no pueda ver que lo que dices es puta mentira y autombombo tú sabrás para qué ???  Y no es la primera ni la segunda ni la tercera vez que lo haces, hijo de puta. Y aquí hay gente humilde que ahorra como un tesoro 22 putos PIVX y está a ver si saca cuatro chavos... capisci, timador de mierda ??? 

32,65 pavos el 15 de Diciembre a las once y media de la noche, momento del post que quoteas...o sea, que a 50 pavos, un 50% por ciento y vas que jodes...nada de más del doble ni poyas.

Luego tienes los putos cojones de mamawevos de ponerte de firma un apunte de un forero cuyo barbarismo sólo has magnificado tú por no etrar en el sobreentendido que ha pillado cualquiera. A follar el culo de mami, gilipollas.

No me pongo tu echada de lazo de timador barato de firma por no llevar tu mierda encima...que es lo que merecias. Aunque bueno, ahora ya sabes porqué no te dan ni un puto zanks cuando posteas tus "chollos" ...porque estás más pilláo que el Pepi, pazwato.

Mucho cuidáo con quien aún no conozca a este elemento, foreros. Es barato...pero dañino si puede.



Albertezz dijo:


> el nodo de pivx es una estafa, un ROI bajisimo (5k al año) y necesitas más de 100.000$ para montar uno. El mejor es dash. Y zencash para una inversion de 10k hasta hace unos dias te sacabas ahora mismo como 840$ al més lo cual está muchiiiiisimo mejor que pivx.



Estafa dice...cree el ladrón que todos son de su condición.

El nodo de PIVX ya está aquí cacareado que retorna poco...pero hay que menearlo con Zpiv que paga mucho más, ignorante de los cojones...no sé ni para qué te doy pistas. De hecho, ya te las ha dado un forero que lleva 4 putos telediarios aquí con el link a su web...pero informarse es mucho para un scamer barato como tú, verdad, patán ? Tú, a soltar tus pajilladas y tus cebos, eh , plimplín ??? 

A mamarla a Parla. Besitooooos.


----------



## plus ultra (21 Dic 2017)

djun dijo:


> *Komodo*. Cuando su revolucionario exchange descentralizado se ponga a funcionar va a ser una bomba.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



KMD da un 5% (no es gran cosa por holder),hasta marzo habra cambio de BTCD por KMD,BTCD desaparecerá el cambio es fijo 50 a 1 por si pilláis una buena subida es muy interesante estar antento a la cotizacion para hacer un cambio interesante.

A los que no la conozcan KMD es un proyecto de 2014 si no recuerdo mal,bastante solido,principal característica el anonimato.


----------



## juli (21 Dic 2017)

barborico dijo:


> Joder, que es demasiado bestia todo esto.



Hay que andar al quite para saltar. Pero mucho.

EL próximo movimiento de vuestro BTC , calladito como puta, dirá lo suyo. Saber si esa pasta que todo dios cree que está en fuga no está realñmente multiplicando en otras blockchains va ser clave.

Que sabe más el diablo por viejo...


----------



## Tesmon40 (21 Dic 2017)

Yo tambien compré danjian. Muchas gracias, va como un cohete. Espero que nos de muchas alegrias


----------



## debianito (21 Dic 2017)

Queria haceros una pregunta, estoy intentando comprar algo de pivx, pero bittrex de momento no acepta mas gente. En que otro exchange recomendariais comprar??


----------



## trancos123 (21 Dic 2017)

danjian dijo:


> PRL(ETH+IOTA) lo esta petando, alguien mas compro? El grupo de telegram llego 3k usuarios ayer.



KMD y estas, joder no doy abasto con tanta recomendación y me falta capital.


----------



## silverwindow (21 Dic 2017)

Lo de Dogecoin, simplemente, nunca lo entendere..


----------



## Claudius (21 Dic 2017)

_Beginning tomorrow, I will each day talk about a unique altcoin. Most of the 2,000 coins are trash or scams. I've read every white paper. The few I'm connected to I will tell you. The rest I have no position in. These coins will change the world. You can support that change_

_John McAfee‏_

Y eso que es de Julio del año pasado, por si alguno no conocía este vídeo. 

[youtube]lm62dbRUtx8[/youtube]

Y hasta ahí puedo llegar.. :fiufiu:

Por cierto, un detalle que a lo mejor pasáis por alto, los 3 protagonistas del vídeo, no son millenials. Y la experiencia en la vida, es un grado.


----------



## Albertezz (21 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> Por éso no pones la fecha del post que quoteas, para que el personal no pueda ver que lo que dices es puta mentira y autombombo tú sabrás para qué ???  Y no es la primera ni la segunda ni la tercera vez que lo haces, hijo de puta. Y aquí hay gente humilde que ahorra como un tesoro 22 putos PIVX y está a ver si saca cuatro chavos... capisci, timador de mierda ???
> 
> 32,65 pavos el 15 de Diciembre a las once y media de la noche, momento del post que quoteas...o sea, que a 50 pavos, un 50% por ciento y vas que jodes...nada de más del doble ni poyas.
> 
> ...



Claro que si, porque los muertos de hambre como tu me van a pumpear mucho una moneda en la que tengo 4 perras jajajaj. Venga, a seguir recibiendo zanks mientras otros te enterramos en billetes. Subnormal, y encima tienes los huevos de insultar.

Venga, sigue shilleando tu super pivx. Y aqui la unica estafadora es tu putisima madre, que por los 30 euros que cobra te pega hasta el tetanos. Come mierda. Corre a chuparle el glande al de mi firma, que tu vas igual de listo que el y solo das pena con tus post hablando en clave aparentando lo que no eres jajaja.

Venga, saluditos guapi, a seguir ganando zanks jajajaj


----------



## djun (21 Dic 2017)

plus ultra dijo:


> KMD da un 5% (no es gran cosa por holder),hasta marzo habra cambio de BTCD por KMD,BTCD desaparecerá el cambio es fijo 50 a 1 por si pilláis una buena subida es muy interesante estar antento a la cotizacion para hacer un cambio interesante.
> 
> A los que no la conozcan KMD es un proyecto de 2014 si no recuerdo mal,bastante solido,principal característica el anonimato.



Yo tengo KMD en la billetera del ledger nano s, ¿sabes si ahí puedo recibir ese 5% por holdear? o ¿Cómo lo tendría que hacer? Saludos.


----------



## danjian (21 Dic 2017)

Jose24 dijo:


> yo te hice caso y compré, muchisimas gracias . En que margen tienes planeado vender?



Es la primera vez que consigo entrarle a una moneda con poco supply y con potencial a un precio tan bajo, creo que voy a holdear hasta abril que segun el roadmap sale en mainnet.


----------



## Patanegra (21 Dic 2017)

cuidadin con comprar Oyster en Etherdelta, el sitio ha sido hackeado y te enviaban a una direccion falsa

Hackers replace cryptocurrency exchange EtherDelta with a fake site


----------



## juli (21 Dic 2017)

Albertezz dijo:


> Claro que si, porque los muertos de hambre como tu me van a pumpear mucho una moneda en la que tengo 4 perras jajajaj. Venga, a seguir recibiendo zanks mientras otros te enterramos en billetes. Subnormal, y encima tienes los huevos de insultar.
> 
> Venga, sigue shilleando tu super pivx. Y aqui la unica estafadora es tu putisima madre, que por los 30 euros que cobra te pega hasta el tetanos. Come mierda. Corre a chuparle el glande al de mi firma, que tu vas igual de listo que el y solo das pena con tus post hablando en clave aparentando lo que no eres jajaja.
> 
> Venga, saluditos guapi, a seguir ganando zanks jajajaj



UPS !!!...No te habré quemáo el nick de Zahorí premium embauca-toláis, no , artixta???...que oye, habrá sido "sin de querer".Te lo juro...por Arturo... 

Va, no te enfades, hombre...y...esteee... "awántame ésto...q'ahora vengo..." 


Spoiler










..........................................................................................................*Besitooosss....*


----------



## danjian (21 Dic 2017)

davitin dijo:


> De que va prl? Ha crecido un 400%, le veis mucho mas recorrido?



Aqui lo explican Â¿QuÃ© es Oyster?


----------



## djun (21 Dic 2017)

plus ultra dijo:


> A los que no la conozcan KMD es un proyecto de 2014 si no recuerdo mal,bastante solido,principal característica el anonimato.



KMD es mas que el anonimato. 
Está contruyendo una plataforma tecnológica que dará soporte a otras criptos: comercio p2p, privacidad, ICO, activos, contratos inteligentes, etc.

Es superior y tiene ventajas sobre Ethereum, Nxt, Waves y otras plataformas.


----------



## haruki murakami (21 Dic 2017)

DASH va a ser una bomba pronto, creeria que en el Q1 2018 y se va a posicionar detras de Ethereum. NEO se va ir para arriba tambien, eso si..

Los japos le estan apostando a MONACO *como tarjeta* y van de la mano de QASH y nada mas y nada menos que para el premio de Formula1 en Monaco 2018 (Mayo 27) viaje para dos personas *TODOOOO PAGO, Twitter un viajesito de esos es bastanteeee costoso*... ojito ojito...Hay que ver como estas estrategias de mercadeo pueden ayudar *o no* a las exchange Japos detras de QASH (QUOINEX y QRYPTOS), me queda la duda, pues por un lado si la gente cree que puede pegarse pelotazos con otras coins que les pueda pagar el viaje a Monaco y demas pues no veran necesario meterse a QASH, pero puede pasar que un viaje a Monaco los introduzca a tradear QASH y MCO con mas frecuencia,


Ayer volvi a entrar a QASH porque se rumorea que se viene una noticia para mañana...(entre solo por si las moscas, dejandome llevar pero no espero nada) QASH pretende ser una pasarela Fiat-Criptos, Su estrategia es poner pares de monedas fiat fuertes como USD, EUR, AUD, SGD, KRW, GBP, JPY, CNY lo lograra? Tal vez...se dice que estan en conversaciones con gente de Goldman Sachs y otros bancos para conseguirlo, muchos del team de QASH tuvieron cargos directivos en bancos como GOldman Sachs, Credit Swisse, Merryll Lynch, Softbank Group, Barclays Bank, etc... si logran concretar alianzas con estos bancos y los exchanges para concretar el World order book...va a ser un pelotazo tremendo tambien.
Yo creo en la propuesta de este Token, ya veremos que pasa....les dejo la informacion por si les atrae, porfavor leer mas y hacerse sus propias deducciones.


----------



## djun (21 Dic 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Os gustan las BTS?
> 
> 
> Llegarán a 3 pavos?



¿Estás convencido que BitShares (BTS) puede subir tanto? Ahora está a $0,635427. No sé si apostar por él. ¿Qué opinas?


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (21 Dic 2017)

Esto es una locura, no sabes si te caen collejas o si te estas empotrando a Ana de Armas


----------



## plus ultra (21 Dic 2017)

djun dijo:


> Yo tengo KMD en la billetera del ledger nano s, ¿sabes si ahí puedo recibir ese 5% por holdear? o ¿Cómo lo tendría que hacer? Saludos.



No,por ahora no,yo tambien utilizo el ledger para KMD,por lo visto estan en ello,pregunte hace un mes y la respuesta es que esperarían tenerlo para Q1



djun dijo:


> KMD es mas que el anonimato.
> Está contruyendo una plataforma tecnológica que dará soporte a otras criptos: comercio p2p, privacidad, ICO, activos, contratos inteligentes, etc.
> 
> Es superior y tiene ventajas sobre Ethereum, Nxt, Waves y otras plataformas.



Si,conozco bien el proyecto,no he dicho que solo sea el anonimato sino que es una de sus principales caracteristicas y en la que han incidido desde el principo.


----------



## coolerman (21 Dic 2017)

Buenas tardes chavales, os cuento mi pequeña inversión:
Llevo Ripple (desde hace tiempecito).
Pivx
Cardano
Stellar
Neo
SONM
Desde vuestro punto de vista, cambiariais algo? Se que casi todo lo que llevo es con vista al futuro.


----------



## Pimlico (21 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> Se metió tardísimo...en verano ya era un zasca! en toda regla.
> 
> Yo la pumpeé en directo en el hilo en primavera...la comunidad de 4chan la pumpeó a rebufo del mes loco de Digybite.
> 
> ...



Entonces la venderías antes que vuelva a bajar?


----------



## juli (21 Dic 2017)

coolerman dijo:


> Buenas tardes chavales, os cuento mi pequeña inversión:
> Llevo Ripple (desde hace tiempecito).
> Pivx
> Cardano
> ...



Pues...pinta muy curiosita la cartera. Que lo puedes plantear con otras mil, pero, personalmente, no le veo nada malo.

Paciencia...porque es para largo, verdad ?

---------- Post added 21-dic-2017 at 14:53 ----------




Pimlico dijo:


> Entonces la venderías antes que vuelva a bajar?



Ni idea.

Éso sí, moneda-destino, no me parece...salvo que a tí personalmente te guste.

Yo en nada buscaré un buen mazo de cuando anduvo zumbando que dejé por ahí antes de verano...y a esa pasta le doy boleta a otras coins rápido, vamos... pero éso, cada cual...


----------



## coolerman (21 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> Pues...pinta muy curiosita la cartera. Que lo puedes plantear con otras mil, pero, personalmente, no le veo nada malo.
> 
> Paciencia...porque es para largo, verdad ?



Sí. Pero tengo la duda de si aumentar un poquito las que tengo o añadir DENT/Dentacoin.:ouch:


----------



## haruki murakami (21 Dic 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> La que se va a preparar en 2018 en los bancos..
> Los gobiernos cuando quieran reaccionar creo que será tarde.
> 
> *Standing on the edge of a revolution!*
> ...



Claudius, como verias una integracion de las criptos al sistema pensional de los paises, sistemas de salud, de transporte publico y establecimientos de comercio pequenos, algo asi como tienditas, en los que usualmente se maneja efectivo (fiat)? 

La verdad creo que se esta gestando algo importante..pero esa transicion no la veo tan rapida, se que no estas diciendo que sera rapida, pero un golpe asi en meses...desequiilibraria el mundo completamente, seria todo un caos...las cosas se iran haciendo paulatinamente, es mi pensar...toda la transicion la haran suavemente, y no creo que se vaya a dar el golpe para el 2018, eso si creo que el proximo año puede gestarse algo mas....pero para el 2019 puede ser una fecha para el cambio.


----------



## juli (21 Dic 2017)

coolerman dijo:


> Sí. Pero tengo la duda de si aumentar un poquito las que tengo o añadir DENT/Dentacoin.:ouch:



Ni idea...compensadilla, parece, éso sí. Y que tú andes cómodo sin complicarte tamnbién es muy importante. Ya te digo que depende de para qué la quieras.

De Dentacoin , ni idea, no la sigo, lo siento. Y las ceroceristas, una vez ya activadas, son un lío para entrar, por su margen de caída. ( Sabes una buena prueba si sólo te falta ese perfil ? : Meterte en una de esas tras un barrido de los gordos...ahí saquean todo hasta el fondo...pero ha de ser DE LOS GORDOS, nada que hayas visto el último mes. Ahí, échale paciencia y llegará, no lo dudes ).

Igual sí te cabe una más "arriesgadilla" por un pequeño porcentaje ( no sé si dentacoin entraría ahí o no...no la conozco ). Yo, puestos a pillar una cerocerista, intentaría pillarla de lejos y que se me coma 2 ó 3 ceros, que es un x10, ó x100.


----------



## ClanesDeLaLuna (21 Dic 2017)

Alguien conoce quoine?
Estoy pensando en comprar ahí alguna Coín con euros, pero veo que me sale mucho mejor comprar con dólares.
Creés que sería buena idea comprar desde mi cuenta del banco en dólares?
La verdad es que sigo pendiente de verificar y de momento no puedo sacar nada de lo que meta.

Es que si os soy sincero solo estoy confirmado en coinbase y me gustaría ahorrarme comisiones demoníacas.


----------



## haruki murakami (21 Dic 2017)

ClanesDeLaLuna dijo:


> Alguien conoce quoine?
> Estoy pensando en comprar ahí alguna Coín con euros, pero veo que me sale mucho mejor comprar con dólares.
> Creés que sería buena idea comprar desde mi cuenta del banco en dólares?
> La verdad es que sigo pendiente de verificar y de momento no puedo sacar nada de lo que meta.
> ...



Quoine, exchange japonesa y regulada por los japoneses. Tu decides...


----------



## Patanegra (21 Dic 2017)

Patanegra dijo:


> me lanzo a por Verge, estais avisados para vender antes de la correccion



lo siento por citar mi propio mensaje, os avise ayer que compraria, 20% de bajada desde que compré :: :abajo: :vomito:


----------



## Claudius (21 Dic 2017)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Claudius, como verias una integracion de las criptos al sistema pensional de los paises, sistemas de salud, de transporte publico y establecimientos de comercio pequenos, algo asi como tienditas, en los que usualmente se maneja efectivo (fiat)?



La tecnología BC es la tecnología de la transparencia, y la veracidad de datos y va a revolucionar todo, es equiparable a la revolución industrial del s. xx.

El mundo tal y como lo conocemos, aunque la gente no es consciente, va a cambiar y a lo mejor más rápido de lo que creemos, IA+aprendizaje de máquinas+BC+Bdata+robótica+VR. Todas esas áreas están siendo desarrolladas muy rápidamente y de todas se lleva hablando los últimos 5 años.

En BC, se podrá disponer el control de tu identidades para trámites digitales, con estados o empresas dónde gestionas quien tiene acceso a tus datos lo mismo con tu historia clínica dónde el garante es la comunidad autónoma totalmente del pleistoceno, si te ingresan en Aáfrica por la picadura de un escorpión y entras en coma y nadie sabe que te pasa.

En la PYME (comercio pequeño) que son unos analfabetos-digitales, les puede salvar el sistema de pagos, si prescinden de los TPV que les sangran (más riqueza= más empleo). Pero eso en España para que llegue a verse, en USA tiene que ser lo común por ser uno de los países más digitalizados.

Estonia, va a sacar en 2018 si o si cryptomoneda estatal, saltándose las advertencias de la UE. 

El problema es el analfabetismo digital, ciudadanos, gobiernos de turno (afectan a la estructura del estado), empresas, lo llevo diciendo años, y eso se soluciona con los cambios generacionales = paso del tiempo.





haruki murakami dijo:


> La verdad creo que se esta gestando algo importante..pero esa transicion no la veo tan rapida, se que no estas diciendo que sera rapida, pero un golpe asi en meses...desequiilibraria el mundo completamente, seria todo un caos...las cosas se iran haciendo paulatinamente, es mi pensar...toda la transicion la haran suavemente, y no creo que se vaya a dar el golpe para el 2018, eso si creo que el proximo año puede gestarse algo mas....pero para el 2019 puede ser una fecha para el cambio.



A ver, hay muchas variables, el comentario era a lo que decía Juli qué tomando un cacharro escuchó. Y como el, muchos incluído yo.
El pistoletazo ha sido cuando los noticieros de máxima audiencia de la cadena han hablando de ello.

El 2018 invertir en crypto-activos va a ser tendencia, y eso implica algo muy sencillo lo que los estados nos dicen que es dinero, cambiarlo por algo, que puede ser dinero, que encima no pierde valor (poder adquisitivo).

El único ataque que se le puede hacer es atacar el valor a fiat de bitcoin provocando un crash, lo que derivaría en noticias de burbuja pinchada, totalmente factible, pero después de ese reset se volvería otra vez, no se puede parar, es como los automóviles que sustituyeron al ferrocarril y monturas.

Ya lo denominé hace tiempo pero ahora mismo, existe la fiebre del crypto-oro, y eso puede desencadenar un drenaje de fiat bancario.

Hoy la palabra Bitcoin es conocida en todo occidente y parte del tercer mundo, hace 14 meses no. Y el boca a boca 'efecto red' es fulminante.

Tiempos muy 'convulsos' nos esperan, estar en la zona de confort ('en lo conocido de antes') no va a ser opcional, para prevalecer como individuos, empresas, o estados.


----------



## lurker (21 Dic 2017)

Os recomiendo el libro de Don Tapscott "La Revolución Blockchain". Un saludo y suerte!


----------



## arras2 (21 Dic 2017)

Bueno pues BTC ha roto el soporte 15500 y en caída un poco libre... Próxima parada 12700? VA a llegar el 40% de corrección a este paso.

Es muy bestia el volumen que se ha movido en el rango 15-17k estos días. Unas barras como panes de kilo.

Edit: Ataca el 15000... bastante volumen de compra en 15k. Rebote supongo que habrá.


----------



## Patanegra (21 Dic 2017)

me lanzo a por Oyster...os aviso para que podais vender


----------



## silverwindow (21 Dic 2017)

vaya ostia


----------



## orbeo (21 Dic 2017)

Voy a poner orden de compra de Bitcoin a 2500...


----------



## arras2 (21 Dic 2017)

silverwindow dijo:


> vaya ostia



Vaya actividad, es frenético. y vuelve a atacar el 15k (de momento no lo ha tocado). si se lo come, a por 14300.


----------



## haruki murakami (21 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Voy a poner orden de compra de Bitcoin a 2500...



va a ser que si...


----------



## davitin (21 Dic 2017)

Bittrex y liqui.io caidos.


----------



## haruki murakami (21 Dic 2017)

Negrofuturo, te invoco!!! pasate por aqui con foto del dia para BTC

---------- Post added 21-dic-2017 at 17:01 ----------

Ha ocurrido el ataque hacker que se iba a perpetuar mañana? lo pasaron para hoy? o ya es viernes en Irak? de donde es que son esos hackers?


----------



## silverwindow (21 Dic 2017)

NEO ,de los que aguanta mejor


----------



## sabueXo (21 Dic 2017)

¿En que web se podía ver la variación anual en % que ha tenido una moneda?

Se veía el listado como en coinmarketcap pero además aparecía el % anual de ganancia o pérdida.


----------



## haruki murakami (21 Dic 2017)

A los que estan en SINGULARITYNET....ojo que hay una pagina financiada que aparece de primer lugar en google....y es scam, la direccion de ETH que aparece hay es FALSAAAAAAA...la verdadera ICO comienza en 1hr 55 minutos....
Mucho cuidado...aviso
PD: No he metido nada ahi....solo prevengo a los ansiosos.


----------



## orbeo (21 Dic 2017)

sabueXo dijo:


> ¿En que web se podía ver la variación anual en % que ha tenido una moneda?
> 
> Se veía el listado como en coinmarketcap pero además aparecía el % anual de ganancia o pérdida.



Worldcoinindex


----------



## arras2 (21 Dic 2017)

silverwindow dijo:


> NEO ,de los que aguanta mejor



QASH mejor aun. A ver si es que las noticias que tienen que salir son buenas. Voy dentro y creo que haruki murakami también. A ver si nos da una pequeña alegría que ya nos toca!


----------



## carlosjulian (21 Dic 2017)

sabueXo dijo:


> ¿En que web se podía ver la variación anual en % que ha tenido una moneda?
> 
> Se veía el listado como en coinmarketcap pero además aparecía el % anual de ganancia o pérdida.



Cryptocoin overview - WorldCoinIndex.com

Esa la pasó el maestro Divad. ¿es esa?


----------



## PREDATOR (21 Dic 2017)

haruki murakami dijo:


> A los que estan en SINGULARITYNET....ojo que hay una pagina financiada que aparece de primer lugar en google....y es scam, la direccion de ETH que aparece hay es FALSAAAAAAA...la verdadera ICO comienza en 1hr 55 minutos....
> Mucho cuidado...aviso
> PD: No he metido nada ahi....solo prevengo a los ansiosos.




Hola! stoy dentro sigo informando.
El token sale 0.10Usd,


----------



## arras2 (21 Dic 2017)

ha percutido el 15k... Que dios nos pille confesados!!!


----------



## week (21 Dic 2017)

Pregunta de novato. Si bitcoin cae, pero lo tienes todo invertido en otras monedas como EOS, la caida afecta al capital invertido? O es justo al revés, que sencillamente podre cambiar por más BTC cuando venda los EOS?


----------



## sabueXo (21 Dic 2017)

carlosjulian dijo:


> Cryptocoin overview - WorldCoinIndex.com
> 
> Esa la pasó el maestro Divad. ¿es esa?





orbeo dijo:


> Worldcoinindex



Si, gracias!


----------



## Luizmi (21 Dic 2017)

week dijo:


> Pregunta de novato. Si bitcoin cae, pero lo tienes todo invertido en otras monedas como EOS, la caida afecta al capital invertido? O es justo al revés, que sencillamente podre cambiar por más BTC cuando venda los EOS?



Yo creo que tengo la misma pregunta pero hecha de otra forma, las otras monedas referencian a bitcoin o a dolares/euros? ahora tengo los euros en kraken y me disponía a comprar bitcoin para luego pasar a bittrex, cambia algo el tema de comprar el bitcoin a un precio o a otro si lo vas a pasar a otras monedas? 
PD: perdón por el retraso de novato total


----------



## sabueXo (21 Dic 2017)

Quiero comprar Trig y se compra con Bitcoin.

Por tema de comisiones, ¿Qué es mejor?

1- Pasar Euros a Bitcoin en Kraken y pasárlos a Bittrex para compar Trig.

2- Pasar Euros A ETH en Kraken, pasarlos a Bitcoin en Bittrex y luego comprar Trig


----------



## ClanesDeLaLuna (21 Dic 2017)

sabueXo dijo:


> Quiero comprar Trig y se compra con Bitcoin.
> 
> Por tema de comisiones, ¿Qué es mejor?
> 
> ...



Misma pregunta duda, la pena es que no me puedo registrar en bittrex.
Lo puedes comprobar haciendo la prueba. Cuánto te costaría el BTC, cuánto te pagarían el cambio de moneda, y la otra operación, en la propia página miras cuántos eth te darían por tanto dinero, y con eso en cuántos BTC se te quedaría y cuánto quedaría el cambio final.
Ir apuntando números e ya

Enviado desde mi Aquaris U Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## orbeo (21 Dic 2017)

Bueno pues voy ha hacer un experimento. He comprado 3 coins al tun tun, si hago un x1000 definitivamente significa que esto se ha ido de madre. En general son movidas chinas para chinos, así que espero que se vuelvan locos y las suban a Marte.

1. Wabi

Salió hace unos 10 días en coinmarketcap, de momento sólo está en binance y etherdelta, así que según vaya saliendo en más exchanges pues espero suba. 

Está en el puesto 147, se trata de unos que no sé si son chinos, coreanos o de donde, pero son amarillos, que hacen etiquetas Rfid o algo así para incluirlas en productos y así tener la trazabilidad, evitar falsificaciones, etc... es una empresa que ya lleva años y lo que hace ahora es meter la blockchain en el producto.

Esta es la web WaBi - è›™å¸ ICO

2. TNB (Time new bank)

Esta es bastante reciente en coinmarketcap también, no entiendo muy bien de que va el asunto, si alguien quiere verla a ver, en su web dice algo de exporters internacionalización, etc...

La web es TNB - Time New Bank

3. GIFTO

Esta o vale una mierda, o LO VA A PETAR.

Es como para mandarse regalos entre aplicaciones, ya sea facebook, wassap, etc... y los equivalentes chinos, estos creo que son de corea. Es todo como muy de lo que les gusta a ellos, con muchas estrellitas, movimientos haha esta recomiendo pegarle un vistazo.

Según dicen en su web se follaron la ICO en 1 minuto (tenían demanda x3) siendo la más rápida de Corea o algo así he leído.

Por lo menos en esta el board de advisors e inversores (pantera capital y similares) parece que tiene buena pinta.

Web GIFTO - Decentralized Gifting Platform for Content Creators


Bueno pues ahí lo dejo por si alguien quiere pegarle un vistazo ESTO NO ES UNA RECOMENDACION DE COMPRA, cada uno que vea lo que hace. Yo esto lo he metido de un pico que me sobraba de Iota para holdear unos meses a ver si suena la flauta.

Los he pillado como si comprase papeletas de lotería de navidad


----------



## arras2 (21 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Bueno pues voy ha hacer un experimento. He comprado 3 coins al tun tun, si hago un x1000 definitivamente significa que esto se ha ido de madre. En general son movidas chinas para chinos, así que espero que se vuelvan locos y las suban a Marte.
> 
> 1. Wabi
> 
> ...



Si no estuviera al límite te seguía. Espero que nos informes jajaja. Suerte.


----------



## plus ultra (21 Dic 2017)

week dijo:


> Pregunta de novato. Si bitcoin cae, pero lo tienes todo invertido en otras monedas como EOS, la caida afecta al capital invertido? O es justo al revés, que sencillamente podre cambiar por más BTC cuando venda los EOS?



Ante una pregunta como esta te recomiendo que no metas ni lo que vale un cafe,o por lo menos que no pase de eso hasta que tengas una minima idea.

A ver digamos que compraste BTC 20.000$ con ese BTC compraste XXX que estaba a 10.000$,si BTC baja a -50% y XXX sube +50% al final tendrías lo mismo.

La app blockfolio te vendria muy bien te la recomiendo y a cualquiera que este en alts sea novata o veterano,entenderás mejor las cotizaciones respecto a BTC o $,€...


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (21 Dic 2017)

Al final me he animado a comprar unos cuantos DATUMS (DAT). Hay mucho debate en cuanto a la posibilidad de vender tus datos de interacción en redes sociales y sobre si Facebook o otros deberían pagar. Esta gente va a intentar esto, que puedas vender tus datos, y grandes firmas comprarlos (de forma encriptada).

El concepto puede parecer un poco loco pero podría acabar funcionando en el nuevo modelo económico que vamos a ir teniendo en los próximos años.

(Spectrocoin sigue pasando de mi y de mi verificación, me veo fuera de la ICO de Bankera).


----------



## orbeo (21 Dic 2017)

arras2 dijo:


> Si no estuviera al límite te seguía. Espero que nos informes jajaja. Suerte.



Pues TMB ya voy +15%...


----------



## blubleo (21 Dic 2017)

Algún burbujero de los que estaba en Singularity puede ir contando que tal va la salida?


----------



## Corruptibly Manager (21 Dic 2017)

Alguien sabe por qué ETH está tan bajo en Kraken? Está a 590€, cuando otros exchangers como bitstamp lo tienen a 661€


----------



## PREDATOR (21 Dic 2017)

blubleo dijo:


> Algún burbujero de los que estaba en Singularity puede ir contando que tal va la salida?



Casi 9k de usuarios en telegram,
en la 1 Whitelist solo han aceptado a 10.000 personas de 20.000
La compra de Tokens lleva casi 1 hora de retraso...


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (21 Dic 2017)

Mirando en la lista de nuevas monedas, hay una que me ha llamado la atencion: Spankchain. Cryptodivisa orientada al porno. Precisamente el otro dia estaba pensando que unir la principal industria de internet con las cryptos podia ser un bombazo. 

Opiniones?

SpankChain (SPANK) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap


----------



## Corruptibly Manager (21 Dic 2017)

week dijo:


> Pregunta de novato. Si bitcoin cae, pero lo tienes todo invertido en otras monedas como EOS, la caida afecta al capital invertido? O es justo al revés, que sencillamente podre cambiar por más BTC cuando venda los EOS?



No, el valor de las monedas no dependen unas de otras directamente, ni aunque sea el bitcoin.

Pongamos que quieres comprar EOS, pero solo acepta el cambio en bitcoin, no en €.

Precio de 1BTC, 10000€
Precio de 1EOS, 0.01BTC
Con 10k€ compras 100EOS.
El hecho de que BTC baje de precio en €, seguramente haga que también baje respecto a otras monedas, aunque no tiene xq.

Pongamos que el BTC baja. Hay 3 escenarios:

Baja (50%) antes de que compres: 

Precio de 1BTC, 5000€
Precio de 1EOS, 0.005BTC
El BTC se devalua, normalmente por temas de arbitraje, lo hará en todas las monedas por igual. Seguirías comprando 100EOS

Baja (50%) cuando tienes BTC pero no EOS:

Precio de 1BTC, 10000€
Precio de 1EOS, 0.005BTC
Tendrías 50EOS al final

Baja (50%) cuando tienes EOS: 
Tú habrás comprado 100EOS, al deshacer posiciones, te daría igual el precio del bitcoin si quieres cambiarlo a €, ya que aunque un BTC costase menos €, también obtendrías mas BTC por los 100EOS.

Es más sencillo de entender que de explicar.

En resumen, los precios de las monedas son independientes, cuando cae una, cae respecto a todas. Igual que cuando sube. Otra cosa es que unas arrastren a otras, por efecto contagio.


----------



## haruki murakami (21 Dic 2017)

PREDATOR dijo:


> Casi 9k de usuarios en telegram,
> en la 1 Whitelist solo han aceptado a 10.000 personas de 20.000
> La compra de Tokens lleva casi 1 hora de retraso...



-----------------------------------------------------------
PREDATOR mucha suerte.

La verdad es que llevo esperando muchos dias para que me aprueben el KYC...Entiendo porque se demoran tanto...es que verificar 20k de solicitudes en 6 dias...pues queda un poco apretado de tiempo, deberian haberlo hecho al menos con unos 10 dias para que se lo tomaran con un poco mas de calma...En fin, a mi me llego un correo hace 2-3 horas (supongo que tambien te llego), diciendo que les faltaba solo el 10% de las solicitudes KYC por aprobar...y que se iban a ir aprobando a medida que la ICO fuera transcurriendo (24 horas), estando aprobado tienes tiempo de sobra...mientras que yo...tengo que esperar a que me aprueben y despues ir corriendo a mandar los ETHs a la ICO...yo mande mi solicitud el Domingooooooo, les escribi un email ayer para que me dijeran que pasaba..y no lo han respondido.

En fin de nuevo suerte a los que ya estan aprobados!


----------



## orbeo (21 Dic 2017)

Malditos_Usureros dijo:


> Mirando en la lista de nuevas monedas, hay una que me ha llamado la atencion: Spankchain. Cryptodivisa orientada al porno. Precisamente el otro dia estaba pensando que unir la principal industria de internet con las cryptos podia ser un bombazo.
> 
> Opiniones?
> 
> SpankChain (SPANK) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap



La comenté más atrás.

He estado apunto de meterle ficha pero vi que el 80% de los tokens los tiene una sola cuenta (o 70 una y 10 otra no recuerdo bien).

Por otra parte, no tengo claro el funcionamiento de la plataforma. Si un usuario tiene que ir primero a un exchange para comprar los tokens pues lo llevan clarinete, y no he leído nada respecto que vayan a implementar una pasarela de pagos friendly user.


----------



## Divad (21 Dic 2017)

Subidas y correcciones en un mismo día
Global Charts | CoinMarketCap

40B~ guardados para impulsar criptolandia más lo que entre... 

Alguien aplica FIBO o líneas para intuir la siguiente corrección? Para navidad igual lo veremos sobre los 700B


----------



## Patanegra (21 Dic 2017)

Malditos_Usureros dijo:


> Mirando en la lista de nuevas monedas, hay una que me ha llamado la atencion: Spankchain. Cryptodivisa orientada al porno. Precisamente el otro dia estaba pensando que unir la principal industria de internet con las cryptos podia ser un bombazo.
> 
> Opiniones?
> 
> SpankChain (SPANK) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap



el porno mueve dinero si, pero mas ben por publicidad, no hay tanta gente que se suscriba. Para que suscribirse si gratuito es tan bueno? solo interesa suscribirte para gustos especiales...como en mi caso con las bolleras :baba:


----------



## orbeo (21 Dic 2017)

Patanegra dijo:


> el porno mueve dinero si, pero mas ben por publicidad, no hay tanta gente que se suscriba. Para que suscribirse si gratuito es tan bueno? solo interesa suscribirte para gustos especiales...como en mi caso con las bolleras :baba:



Se supone que no es para suscripción.

Es para pagar a las webcamers, la plataforma les cobra a ellas el 5% en vez de el 50% que cobran ahora las que hay.


----------



## haruki murakami (21 Dic 2017)

SingularityNET... estan en livestream, pero aun no arranca la ICO, solo uno de los de SingularityNET diciendo que a la direccion de Ethereum que vayan a dar se lee tiene que agregar al final *A095F*

Bueno que hay que esperar a que abran la plataforma, aparentemente ahora solo falta el 3% de las solicitudes, cosa que dudo, si fueran 25k, entonces el 3% solos serian 750 KYC sucripciones pendientes, lo cual creeria harian en 1 hora?...me tienen harto...mande todos mis documentos el Domingo 16. y estoy pendiente aun, me parece el colmo.

El limite maximo para aportar son 5 ETH por persona registrada.


----------



## arras2 (21 Dic 2017)

sabueXo dijo:


> Quiero comprar Trig y se compra con Bitcoin.
> 
> Por tema de comisiones, ¿Qué es mejor?
> 
> ...



Yo compraría ltc con eur, los pasaría a bittrex, cambiaría ltc por btc y luego btc por trig. Haces un cambio más, pero te aseguras que llega rapido,y lo que pierdes por el cambio de más, lo ganas en la comisión de pasar los btc. Btc lento y caro.

Ojo, no he mirado nada, no se si kraken y bittrex tiene precios iguales para ltc.

Desconozco si con ripple iría mejor.nunca he pasado ripple.


----------



## djun (21 Dic 2017)

week dijo:


> Pregunta de novato. Si bitcoin cae, pero lo tienes todo invertido en otras monedas como EOS, la caida afecta al capital invertido? O es justo al revés, que sencillamente podre cambiar por más BTC cuando venda los EOS?



Generalmente cuando hay una caida del Bitcoin, también caen todas las demás criptos, y además si el btc cae 20% probablemente las demás caigan de manera mas acusada (por ejemplo 30 ó 40%). Pero cada cripto es diferente y puede haber algunas excepciones. Es decir, puede haber alguna cripto que apenas caiga o que incluso suba. Pero eso sería muy excepcional. 
La respuesta es que es casi seguro que sí afectará a las demás criptos y también a EOS. En mi opinión si la bajada del Bitcoin es fuerte, por ejemplo mas del 40% de los niveles actuales, habrá pánico y el resto de las criptos caerán aún más. Por lo tanto comparativamente con Bitcoin pierdes. Si el Bitcoin baja poco es probable que se mantega el optimismo en otras criptos, y sus caidas sean menores, o inlcuso algunas criptos no caerán, y saldrán beneficiadas respecto al Bitcoin. 

Si hay bajadas gana el que menos cae(*) (o el que suba). (*) Comparativamente hablando. Porque en general cuando hay bajadas todas bajan y todas pierden valorándolo en euros. 

Hay alguna excepción. Por ejemplo USDT es una cripto que se valora siempre en referencia al dólar y por lo tanto siempre vale 1 dolar. Indepndientemente de las subidas y bajadas de las demás. Parece ser que es una cripto que se podría utilizar como refugio, pero sin confiar nunca demasiado en los exchanges. 




Luizmi dijo:


> Yo creo que tengo la misma pregunta pero hecha de otra forma, las otras monedas referencian a bitcoin o a dolares/euros? ahora tengo los euros en kraken y me disponía a comprar bitcoin para luego pasar a bittrex, cambia algo el tema de comprar el bitcoin a un precio o a otro si lo vas a pasar a otras monedas?
> PD: perdón por el retraso de novato total



La respuesta es lo mismo que lo anterior. Te puede beneficiar la bajada de bitcoin, si inmediatamente después puedes cambiarla por la otra cripto en el caso en que ésta haya tenido una bajada mayor. 
También te beneficiaría comprar bitcoin a un precio mas elevado siempre que la otra cripto aún no haya sido beneficiada por una subida similar o superior a la del bitcoin. Porque comparativamente estarías comprando la otra cripto a mejor precio.

Todo esto son pequeños detalles tecnicos que uno mismo no puede controlar. No depende de tí el que unas criptos bajen o suban mas o menos. Lo importante es que si la tendencia del mercado es alcista, como creo que lo es a largo plazo, si elíges una buena cripto, un buen proyecto, ganarás y a la larga se comportará mas o menos igual o mejor que el bitcoin. Hay que tener en cuenta que también habrá criptos (quizás el 80 o el 90%) que son estafas o que simplemente su valor caerá hasta cero.


----------



## Oso Amoroso (21 Dic 2017)

La cotizacion del Dent se mueve tanto como yo en una pista de baile, uno ya no sabe si acumular o mandarla a freir esparragos


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (21 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Se supone que no es para suscripción.
> 
> Es para pagar a las webcamers, la plataforma les cobra a ellas el 5% en vez de el 50% que cobran ahora las que hay.





Exacto. Según tengo entendido páginas de webcams como chaturbate usan tokens que la gente usa para dar "propinas". Esos tokens no se de donde salen pero imagino que son un invento del dueño de la web, que a saber que control tiene eso y que porcentaje se llevan la gente que actúa. 

Usando blockchain se puede democratizar más el proceso.

Ojo que no he mirado mucho el whitepaper y puede ser un scam. Pero la idea de unir porno + crypto creo que tiene visos de pegar un buen pelotazo, sea esta criptodovisa u otra que lo haga mejor.


----------



## Divad (21 Dic 2017)

Oso Amoroso dijo:


> La cotizacion del Dent se mueve tanto como yo en una pista de baile, uno ya no sabe si acumular o mandarla a freir esparragos



Mañana veremos como baila cuando se haga oficial el uso de datos en eeuu y méxico.


----------



## haruki murakami (21 Dic 2017)

PREDATOR dijo:


> Casi 9k de usuarios en telegram,
> en la 1 Whitelist solo han aceptado a 10.000 personas de 20.000
> La compra de Tokens lleva casi 1 hora de retraso...



Como es eso que solo han aceptado a 10mil personas de 20mil? Te escribieron un email con eso? En los emails que he recibido dicen que no habian completado de revisar los 20000 y solo faltaban el 10%, luego en el livestram, el Kuzz dijo que faltaban solo el 3%....francamente no entiendo.


----------



## Divad (21 Dic 2017)

Me he metido en la siguiente

VIBE (VIBE) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap
VibeHub.io - Beta

Hay muchos listos detrás como para no tener un par de chapas.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (21 Dic 2017)

A ver si Sonm empieza a despegar, Davitin como lo ves? y al resto idem.

Blockchain Fund | Mountain View Capital

Interesante, parece una empresa importante.


----------



## Divad (21 Dic 2017)

Vuelven los bots a regar las criptos ::


----------



## haruki murakami (21 Dic 2017)

Los de SingularityNET... no me aprobaron...dicen que el 75% de los 36M ya fueron recolectados...*eso fue hace 15 minutos) me temo que van abrir la ICO para mas personas manana y el cap de 36 ,millones va a ser eliminado..no se cual va a ser el nuevo.


----------



## Patanegra (21 Dic 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Vuelven los bots a regar las criptos ::



donde se habia refugiado ese dinero, en USDT?


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (21 Dic 2017)

Decentreland (Mana),quema el 10% de sus monedas el Domingo.


----------



## Divad (21 Dic 2017)

Patanegra dijo:


> donde se habia refugiado ese dinero, en USDT?



De ser así tether estaría el 4 y sería más fácil verlos actuar.

Tendrán pactos de silencio con las exchanges y se pasarían a $/€/¥/£... Para una vez replegado volver a la carga.

Las exchanges dicen el total de BTC, ETH,... pero yo no he encontrado cuanto dinero está a un clic de ser convertido en crypto.

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## trancos123 (21 Dic 2017)

Patanegra dijo:


> donde se habia refugiado ese dinero, en USDT?



Biggest Gainers and Losers | CoinMarketCap


----------



## joTTa (21 Dic 2017)

trancos123 dijo:


> Biggest Gainers and Losers | CoinMarketCap



su puta madre kayicoin


----------



## orbeo (21 Dic 2017)

joTTa dijo:


> su puta madre kayicoin



No me jodas un 990% en 24h jajaja lo bueno es que en esa lista todos los días hay una igual. Ni Warren Buffet oiga!


----------



## Divad (21 Dic 2017)

trancos123 dijo:


> Biggest Gainers and Losers | CoinMarketCap



Ahí no están escondidos los $40B~


----------



## coolerman (22 Dic 2017)

Empiezo a entender este mundillo... Tienes que pillar tokens de la cripto más barata, esperar unos días y hacerte de oro. ¿No?
Qué disparate lo de algunas chapas ::


----------



## carlosjulian (22 Dic 2017)

coolerman dijo:


> Empiezo a entender este mundillo... Tienes que pillar tokens de la cripto más barata, esperar unos días y hacerte de oro. ¿No?
> Qué disparate lo de algunas chapas ::



No es tan fácil, las probabilidades juegan contra nosotros, al menos hemos buscado patrones y nah! 

Lo que si hemos visto por aquí, es que cuando sale en nueva exchange, los precios se van pa' bajo, para los nuevos inversores de donde se habrá la exchange.


----------



## Drewcastle (22 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> La comenté más atrás.
> 
> He estado apunto de meterle ficha pero vi que el 80% de los tokens los tiene una sola cuenta (o 70 una y 10 otra no recuerdo bien).
> 
> Por otra parte, no tengo claro el funcionamiento de la plataforma. Si un usuario tiene que ir primero a un exchange para comprar los tokens pues lo llevan clarinete, y no he leído nada respecto que vayan a implementar una pasarela de pagos friendly user.



¿Como sabes a cuantas cuentas pertenecen x porcentaje de tokens? Me parece un dato muy interesante


----------



## orbeo (22 Dic 2017)

Drewcastle dijo:


> ¿Como sabes a cuantas cuentas pertenecen x porcentaje de tokens? Me parece un dato muy interesante



En coinmarketcap, elijes el token, a la izquierda hay varios enlaces creo q dice buscador. Se abre Etherscan, verás una pestaña que dice holders o algo así


----------



## sh. to. (22 Dic 2017)

cual es la reaccion cuando anuncian un fork?


----------



## endemoniado (22 Dic 2017)

Los que estamos en fiat en que nivel nos reenganchamos, 12k ¿? O esto va para más abajo ¿?


----------



## lodz (22 Dic 2017)

hola foreros, soy nuevo en este mundo, como prodria saber las hijas de "x" coin?


----------



## siei (22 Dic 2017)

qué le pasa a ripple? Tengo una cantidad relativamente importante y no sé si vender o si seguirá subiendo...
Además justo hoy he comprado mucho zcash y al momento ha empezado a bajar y me ha hecho perder unos miles de euros así que hoy estoy con poca confianza


----------



## Divad (22 Dic 2017)

Los bots están haciendo creer que todo está basculando para ripple y mientras tanto otras le acompañan en la subida... 



Tienen que darle vida a la gráfica para hacer más creíble el juego que han creado. La realidad que compartimos todos no está en modo fácil : 



Estamos aceptando un guión y en la historia cada uno es dueño de sus zapatos. Mil y un caminos para escoger y solo uno regala dinero a todos aquellos que se unan... 

Los cambios siempre son para bien


----------



## juli (22 Dic 2017)

casi 40.000 kilos de barrido...y se lo han pegáo enterozumbando a Phore, el fork de PIVX.

Han triplicado Mnodes en unos dias. 

Me da que el copiazo éste de PIVX no van a ser 2 críos y una pandereta... :no:


----------



## davitin (22 Dic 2017)

Joder, menuda bajada general.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (22 Dic 2017)

No se os ocurra vender Ripple.
Las demas coins no me mojo.


----------



## endemoniado (22 Dic 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Joder, menuda bajada general.



Esta cayendo muy rápido, si no rebota fuerte en el soporte de 12.XXX es probable que se vaya mucho más abajo y ahí sí, el pánico se apoderará de toda criptolandia.


El chino de Litecoin vendió casi en máximos justo antes de la sangría, casualidad, seguro. :XX:

---------- Post added 22-dic-2017 at 04:06 ----------




bankiero dijo:


> No se os ocurra vender Ripple.
> Las demas coins no me mojo.



El 31 de Diciembre, Ripple, anuncia (tengo entendido) algún tipo de colaboración con 2 empresas, se rumoreaba Uber y AirBnB.


----------



## Divad (22 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> casi 40.000 kilos de barrido...y se lo han pegáo enterozumbando a Phore, el fork de PIVX.
> 
> Han triplicado Mnodes en unos dias.
> 
> Me da que el copiazo éste de PIVX no van a ser 2 críos y una pandereta... :no:





En 12h se han evaporado $82B, pero no os preocupéis! :XX: Volverán y con extras creando macro festivales que nos vamos a descojonar todos :XX::Baile:



Spoiler



La amiga Sophy juega a lo grande 8:


Spoiler
















---------- Post added 22-dic-2017 at 04:20 ----------

All Cryptocurrencies | CoinMarketCap
Ordenado a 1h en verde

113 criptos en verde, unas cuantas con ? para despistar y luego los rojos ::

Lo gracioso llega cuando todo se pone en verde y nadie le da las gracias a Sophy :XX: no hacemos que pedirle: dame más! Dameeeee máaaaas!!! ::

---------- Post added 22-dic-2017 at 04:25 ----------

 Vaya, otra vez... Siempre son los mismos... los enfermos de los koreanos 8:






[/url]


----------



## haruki murakami (22 Dic 2017)

Divad dijo:


> En 12h se han evaporado $82B, pero no os preocupéis! :XX: Volverán y con extras creando macro festivales que nos vamos a descojonar todos :XX::Baile:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A sophy solo le pedire y pedire...le pedire un 100x para 2018 minimoooo!!! Desde $0.1 (obviamente), ahhhh obviamente si me aprueban el bendito KYC...ya les escribi email y me respondieron, parece que me van a sar support..  :rolleye: esperemos a ver en que termina esto.

Mientras tanto que todo se vaya a los 350mil de marketcap!!!!!

Ya me imagino como empezara de nuevo esto... Bitcoin en rally alcista hasta los 30mil sin pestanear....a bitcoin no lo van a sacrificar todavia!!!! eso no va a pasar!! Bitcoin activado en modo agujero negro invertido, absorbiendo todas las alzas de las criptos estas ultimas semanas, volvera a reclamar su trono, Papa BITCOIN!! y no soy bitconero!!!!


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (22 Dic 2017)

endemoniado dijo:


> El 31 de Diciembre, Ripple, anuncia (tengo entendido) algún tipo de colaboración con 2 empresas, se rumoreaba Uber y AirBnB.



Cuantas mas empresas la usen mas valdra, ya hay muchas empresas detras como Google, Banco Santander, Accenture, etc.


----------



## carlosjulian (22 Dic 2017)

Tal como lo dice uno de los desarrolladores de NEO, Ripple no es descentralizado, y no lo será. Pro bueno...!

Ahora los bajíos dan miedo por ahora, aunque sabemos que rebotará pa' bien, se viene un regalo hermoso quiero pensar.

DENT está empezando a moverse del polvo donde lo dejó Coilrail, y la APP en México de DENT estoy esperando que ya salga, no he metido nada de datos en el móvil, quiero hacerlo mediante las chapas y vía PayPal


----------



## Divad (22 Dic 2017)

Twitter
Twitter

:Baile::Baile::Baile:


----------



## Divad (22 Dic 2017)

haruki murakami dijo:


> A sophy solo le pedire y pedire...le pedire un 100x para 2018 minimoooo!!! Desde $0.1 (obviamente), ahhhh obviamente si me aprueban el bendito KYC...ya les escribi email y me respondieron, parece que me van a sar support..  :rolleye: esperemos a ver en que termina esto.
> 
> Mientras tanto que todo se vaya a los 350mil de marketcap!!!!!
> 
> Ya me imagino como empezara de nuevo esto... Bitcoin en rally alcista hasta los 30mil sin pestanear....a bitcoin no lo van a sacrificar todavia!!!! eso no va a pasar!! Bitcoin activado en modo agujero negro invertido, absorbiendo todas las alzas de las criptos estas ultimas semanas, volvera a reclamar su trono, Papa BITCOIN!! y no soy bitconero!!!!



Pero si solo hay sangre!!! :XX:






Le acompañan el luto a Bitcoin para que no sea tan descarado el desplume de las gacelas que se queden dentro :rolleye: 

Un bitcoñero dijo que tocaba cambiarse de barco, después el fundador de ltc vende, otro iluminado sería




,...

Son unos linces :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::

Nos avisaron y nos hemos ido descojonando de la subida que se estaba dando todo criptolandia :: 

Gracias por avisarnos cabrones! :XX:

Era el momento de refugiarse en el fiduciario, con lo divertido que es ver todo en verde y no parar de subir! 8::Baile::XX:::


----------



## Divad (22 Dic 2017)

El sistema busca amistad y sus mensajes...






fb

8:


----------



## davitin (22 Dic 2017)

Parece que rebota con furia de cerdo.


----------



## Divad (22 Dic 2017)

Todo Verde... Viva el Vino!!! :Baile:


----------



## Divad (22 Dic 2017)

Otra... Últimas rebajas para los que han cobrado 

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Oso Amoroso (22 Dic 2017)

Veo mas sangre que en Omaha Beach en la Segunda Guerra Mundial, cuidado al pasear por la calle no os vaya a caer alguno que se tira de la azotea de los edificios.

PD: Ahora hay chollos por todos lados :XX:


----------



## easyridergs (22 Dic 2017)

Llevo IOTAs, ADAs, SOMNs y Bankeras. Estoy por pillar algo más para las rebajas, entendidos, que veis mejor Dash o Neo ?


----------



## Oso Amoroso (22 Dic 2017)

easyridergs dijo:


> Llevo IOTAs, ADAs, SOMNs y Bankeras. Estoy por pillar algo más para las rebajas, entendidos, que veis mejor Dash o Neo ?




Yo acabo de cargar un poco en Neo..........


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (22 Dic 2017)

El market cap sigue cayendo: Market Cap: $541,385,307,956 

(llegue a verlo a $650 mil millones). Mas de 100$ mil millones han salido de las criptos. Yo me esperaria a que esta cifra deje de caer y al menos se estabilice.

Y entonces si, buen momento para recargar.


----------



## davitin (22 Dic 2017)

Oso Amoroso dijo:


> Veo mas sangre que en Omaha Beach en la Segunda Guerra Mundial, cuidado al pasear por la calle no os vaya a caer alguno que se tira de la azotea de los edificios.
> 
> PD: Ahora hay chollos por todos lados :XX:



Pero que chollos, si la mayoria tenemos la pasta en las mismas alts que han bajado.


----------



## Cayo Marcio (22 Dic 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Pero que chollos, si la mayoria tenemos la pasta en las mismas alts que han bajado.



Yo desde luego no levanto cabeza, ayer bajó y luego recuperó, y hoy esto...llevo una semana que casi no gané nada, ni investigación , ni ver que criptos son buenas o no...ni nada, asi no vale todo para nada, el mismo día que una cripto da una buena noticia te la chafan por el bajón general y adiós...


----------



## Oso Amoroso (22 Dic 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Pero que chollos, si la mayoria tenemos la pasta en las mismas alts que han bajado.



Ayer la "aconsejo" Divad.......

VIBE (VIBE) precio, gráficos, capitalización bursátil y otras métricas | CoinMarketCap


----------



## endemoniado (22 Dic 2017)

Yo solo me he comido la primera bajada, en cuanto he visto que el bitcoin rompía los 16.000 he vendido hasta mis dogecoins xD

Momento para entrar ¿? qué dice el análisis técnico, hay que cazar el rebote.


----------



## davitin (22 Dic 2017)

Cayo Marcio dijo:


> Yo desde luego no levanto cabeza, ayer bajo y luego recupero, y hoy esto...llevo una semana que casi no gané nada, ni investigación , ni ver que criptos son buenas o no...ni nada, asi no vale todo para nada, el mismo día que una cripto da una buena noticia te la chafan por el bajón general y adiós...



No te preocupes.

Yo estuve mucho tiempo sin ganar nada o muy poco, de hecho hace unos meses perdi mas de la mitad de toda la pasta que habia invertido, y asi estuve durante bastante tiempo...luego me recupere y ahora tengo bastante mas de cuando empece.

Lo de hoy...en 24h se ha recuperado todo o casi todo.

---------- Post added 22-dic-2017 at 08:01 ----------




endemoniado dijo:


> Yo solo me he comido la primera bajada, en cuanto he visto que el bitcoin rompía los 16.000 he vendido hasta mis dogecoins xD
> 
> Momento para entrar ¿? qué dice el análisis técnico, hay que cazar el rebote.



Has pasado a dolares o a usdt? Con las bajadas y subidas momentaneas eso tambien es un riesgo, lo mismo vendes y te toca recomprar mas caro, pero esta vez te ha salido bien.


----------



## endemoniado (22 Dic 2017)

davitin dijo:


> No te preocupes.
> 
> Yo estuve mucho tiempo sin ganar nada o muy poco, de hecho hace unos meses perdi mas de la mitad de toda la pasta que habia invertido, y asi estuve durante bastante tiempo...luego me recupere y ahora tengo bastante mas de cuando empece.
> 
> ...



Euros en kraken


----------



## davitin (22 Dic 2017)

Bitcoin a 12800 dolares en bittrex...


----------



## Oso Amoroso (22 Dic 2017)

Han elegido el mejor dia los de NAGA para sacar su coin en exchange por primera vez :XX:


----------



## orbeo (22 Dic 2017)

Buenos días, por decir algo


----------



## Oso Amoroso (22 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Buenos días, por decir algo



Hombre, si alguno esta en corto es un dia celestial 

PD: Yo acabo de pillar algo de LTC.........


----------



## caramon1980 (22 Dic 2017)

¿ha pasado algo que no me haya enterado?


----------



## RuiKi84 (22 Dic 2017)

Capitalización de mercado 470 mil millones y bajando


----------



## Cayo Marcio (22 Dic 2017)

Hasta Ripple que había aguantado comienza a bajar en picado...


----------



## Oso Amoroso (22 Dic 2017)

Si BTC aguanta los 12000 ésto puede pegar un buen empujon en breve.......( hay que ser optimistas :fiufiu: )


----------



## Patanegra (22 Dic 2017)

ya habia dicho en el trabajo que me prejubilo en menos de un año, hoy va a ser descojone general....a alguno ya se le ve la sonrisita


----------



## orbeo (22 Dic 2017)

Old holders vs newcoiners
Roller Coaster | Mr. Bean Official - YouTube


----------



## Cayo Marcio (22 Dic 2017)

Coibase ha suspendido la negociación en los bitcoin y otras criptomonedas - Bolsamanía.com


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (22 Dic 2017)

Market cap sigue cayendo en picado.


----------



## orbeo (22 Dic 2017)

Me parece que hoy es día de dejar el móvil a un lado y salir a dar un paseo.
























No


----------



## Oso Amoroso (22 Dic 2017)

Patanegra dijo:


> ya habia dicho en el trabajo que me prejubilo en menos de un año, hoy va a ser descojone general....a alguno ya se le ve la sonrisita


----------



## psiloman (22 Dic 2017)

Patanegra dijo:


> ya habia dicho en el trabajo que me prejubilo en menos de un año, hoy va a ser descojone general



Eso es bastante posible que pase, pero antes queda mucha tela que cortar. En el anterior barrido me quedé en el 50% equivalente en Fiat, y tuve tentación de abandonar. Ahora lo veo parte del juego.

Ayer pasé el 50 % de todo lo que tengo a Fiat, y me quedé en proyectos sólidos a largo plazo en el otro 50 %. Cuando esto pase bitcoin saldrá en modo reactor hasta que se estabilice un poco todo, pero sigo creyendo que DASH y NEO, entre otras, van a pegarse una buena fiesta en 2018.


----------



## Patanegra (22 Dic 2017)

ya me ha salido el primer graciosillo "sorprendiendose" de verme llegar a trabajar.


----------



## Parlakistan (22 Dic 2017)

Patanegra dijo:


> ya me ha salido el primer graciosillo "sorprendiendose" de verme llegar a trabajar.



Hold, y dentro de un año a ver quien ríe más.


----------



## Cayo Marcio (22 Dic 2017)

Patanegra dijo:


> ya me ha salido el primer graciosillo "sorprendiendose" de verme llegar a trabajar.



Como dicen por ahí, es parte del juego, y te lo dice un novato...en una semana este bajón ni se nota.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (22 Dic 2017)

Esto me recuerda a los robos de cartera en acciones, cuando las tiran para comprar mas barato.


----------



## silverwindow (22 Dic 2017)

Cayo Marcio dijo:


> Coibase ha suspendido la negociación en los bitcoin y otras criptomonedas - Bolsamanía.com



joder y eso?


----------



## Cayo Marcio (22 Dic 2017)

A mi lo que me fastidia es ver todo barato ahora y no tener dinero libre para comprar, tengo todo invertido.


----------



## Albertezz (22 Dic 2017)

otra vez que acierto, os dije que venia una caida gorda hace dias minimo del 50, OMG de 20$ a 12$, y el resto mas o menos igual. Un poco más y se cumple mi predicción


----------



## orbeo (22 Dic 2017)

Que bonito diversificar


----------



## Oso Amoroso (22 Dic 2017)

silverwindow dijo:


> joder y eso?



Creo que era solo Bitcoin, yo a las 8 :25 he podido comprar LTC por valor de 300€, poca cosa, igual la restriccion es para operaciones de mayor valor monetario, no se.......


----------



## Pimlico (22 Dic 2017)

Accomsejais entrar ahora al que tenga FIAT?


----------



## Oso Amoroso (22 Dic 2017)

Cayo Marcio dijo:


> A mi lo que me fastidia es ver todo barato ahora y no tener dinero libre para comprar, tengo todo invertido.



Supongo que asi esta el 95% de la gente, esperando a ver si puede liquidar sin perdidas para aprovechar a comprar "oportunidades" pero claro, a ver quien ha sobrevivido a estas horas con algo en verde........


----------



## OzziE (22 Dic 2017)

Buenas gente, quiero aprovechar la bajada para meter un poco más de fiat. Las únicas dos veces que lo he hecho ha sido por medio de kraken con transf SEPA, el tema está en que tarda un par de días laborables y estamos a viernes. ¿Alguna forma de hacerlo rápido a través de otro exchange con la tarjeta de crédito?


----------



## orbeo (22 Dic 2017)

OzziE dijo:


> Buenas gente, quiero aprovechar la bajada para meter un poco más de fiat. Las únicas dos veces que lo he hecho ha sido por medio de kraken con transf SEPA, el tema está en que tarda un par de días laborables y estamos a viernes. ¿Alguna forma de hacerlo rápido a través de otro exchange con la tarjeta de crédito?



Que yo sepa con tarjeta de crédito está Coinbase, bit2me, y alguna más abrá, pero para cantidades pequeñas.

La jodienda de la sepa es lo que hay, si supiésemos que la bajada dura un par de días más daba tiempo de pm a enviar Fiat al exchange, pero si haces ahora la transferencia para cuando esté disponible el dinero igual ya ha corregido un huevo.


----------



## HAL 9000 (22 Dic 2017)

Ayer por la noche compre unos cuantos ethers... lo siento, os tenía que haber avisado.

Negrofuturo, la próxima vez dile a pulgoso que ladre más fuerte.

Mi idea es cambiar los ethers de ayer por Neo para ver si en la subida (suponiendo que la haya), se sube más rápido montado en Neo que en Ether.

Seguro que sale mañana Vitalik en el telediario de las tres anunciando a bombo y platillo Byzantium y en el de las nueve el PCChino prohibiendo las cryptos.

Avisados estáis.


----------



## Drewcastle (22 Dic 2017)

Pero que explicacion hay en todo esto? Las bajadas generalizadas es por culpa de la bajada de bitcoin?, o tambien porque el resto de inversores se han asustado y han querido pasarse a fiat? Estoy bastante perdido ::


----------



## vpsn (22 Dic 2017)

Drewcastle dijo:


> Pero que explicacion hay en todo esto? Las bajadas generalizadas es por culpa de la bajada de bitcoin?, o tambien porque el resto de inversores se han asustado y han querido pasarse a fiat? Estoy bastante perdido ::



La explicacion es sencilla, panic selling, ahora es el momento de entrar, piensa que ahora miso esta pasando los bitcoins de los que venden asustados a manos de otros.


----------



## orbeo (22 Dic 2017)

Y los hijos de puta de Coinbase ayer bien que cerraron la puerta de Bcash para entrar y sobre todo para salir, como lo sabían los muy cabrones.


----------



## arras2 (22 Dic 2017)

Yo, como novato que soy, no he movido absolutamente nada :XX: y estoy pillando cacho. Pero como vengo llorado, no hay problema (además, hoy me toca el gordo). 

La que mejor me ha aguantado era eth como era de esperar. Todo lo demás fatal. Mucho peor que eth.

Esto para los novatos nos va a ir de puta madre, mientras hodl, nos podemos poner un poco al día en este mundo de criptomonedas. 

PD: No soy muy experto en gráficos, pero el rebote del btc, está siendo el del gato muerto. Si rompe el 12k, no me atrevo a decir donde parará, pero el limite de compra que sugería orbeo a 8k es posible que se ejecutara...


----------



## orbeo (22 Dic 2017)

Me dan ganas de comprar algo con la tarjeta en Coinbase, pero veo las comisiones y se me pasa.


----------



## lurker (22 Dic 2017)

Yo he comprado ethereum y dash a precio de risa comparado con ayer, y he visto el btc a 8900€ en kraken.
Siempre hay que tener cash, compañeros  . Si se comporta como en anteriores bajadas (septiembre, junio..) esto durará unos días con rebotes hacia arriba. Pero como aquí historiales, gráficos, barras límites y mierdas varias apenas valen de nada, ándense con ojo.
Yo a lo mío, 0.25eth se han ido a la ICO de las AGI , no sea que me pierda el caramelo androide. Aunque según como gestionaron el KYC y las quejas de mucha gente en reddit y bitcointalk se me habían quitado casi todas las ganas...

un saludo, suerte y cabeza


----------



## Patanegra (22 Dic 2017)

como guardar fondos rapidamente movilizables para una futura correccion (asumiendo que nos recuperemos)? porque entre que te llega el fiat fresco al exchange la correccion puede haber desaparecido. Me imagino en USDT, pero se pueden guardar USDT en monedero?


----------



## juli (22 Dic 2017)

arras2 dijo:


> Yo, como novato que soy, no he movido absolutamente nada :XX: y estoy pillando cacho. Pero como vengo llorado, no hay problema (además, hoy me toca el gordo).
> 
> La que mejor me ha aguantado era eth como era de esperar. Todo lo demás fatal. Mucho peor que eth.
> 
> ...



No se te ocurra mover una mierda. 

Ahora puedes ver lo importante que es elegir dónde quieres estar. Te atas a esas posiciones...y vendrán mil montañas rusas.


BLOCKCHAINS QUE HAGAN COSAS repito...BLOCKCHAIN QUE HAGAN COSAS . En cuanto quiten la manguera, las montañas de Fiat para las que montan estas rebajas irán allí de cabeza. ( Por cierto, no me extrañaría que el puto Hobbit tenga a Bizancio correa en mano para que el pastizal de su Modefákas Alliance le saque pús a los palés de zumo de impresora que tienen alineados para el cambio de ciclo. Entrar en esta fiesta con hoja de ruta de drenajes en la mano dará dominio hasta el año 4.000 )

Cuándo la quitarán ? Ni puta idea, pero no es la clave...lo seguro es qe tras ello, el pico del cap subirá más alto que el máximo del que venimos...y si tus psiciones son buenas, llevarán más fiat dentro que el que les hayas visto hasta ahora.

Próxima parada...UN BILLONAZO.

____________________________________________
Esta mañana , en medio de los pringáos legañosos que iban a currar...y que andaban flixpando con ellos, me he encontrado tres guiris en el café. Iban de gaupasa , desaliñáos y fumando como marineros de Terranova, metiéndole Chester a manta al bajadón de la noche de jarana. Uno Negro , otro de barba blanca y otro moreno, de pelo castaño, también con barba. Llevaban un crío árabe con turbante sólo para hacerles los petas y las lonchas, con 2 cojonazos de capricho jubileta.

De su inconexa conversa psicotrópica sólo he sacado que uno traía Cocaína, otro Hardalón del rif y el otro, Nicotina...para montar una frikiparty bajo un estrella que seguían desde el quinto carajo , Evolution.

Al irme se me ha arrimáo el negrata y casi me embiste...se bamboleaba por la caraja como un novato en cubierta a fuerza 7. Mezclado con su aliento a tripa de rata y pachuli de lumi, me mira a los ojos y me larga : *" Las Blockchains que hagan cosas os harán libres"... "Ah !!!... Y el próximo tsunami... el primero con flotador, chaval !!! " *

- "Vale, awelo...cuídese".

Me he subido a casa y le he dejáo una pantxineta a la vieja , que estaba calentando leche.

- "Huy...gracias !!! ...Qué, cómo va el Víscon ??? "

- "Bien. Dando por culo".


----------



## Leroy (22 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Me dan ganas de comprar algo con la tarjeta en Coinbase, pero veo las comisiones y se me pasa.



Si crees que ha tocado fondo es mejor comprar con tarjeta ahora que esperar a que llegue la transfer mañana o más probablemente el lunes. Yo he recargado btc, esperemos que la sangría no vaya a más...


----------



## RuiKi84 (22 Dic 2017)

Yo de momento estoy muy tranquilo, ya sabía a que veníamos, lo único que espero es que las rebajas solo sean barridos de stop, yo voy para largo plazo, de aquí a unos meses veremos como está el patio.


----------



## VictorW (22 Dic 2017)

Buenas, ¿alguien a comprado PRL (Oyster Pearl)? O soy el unico loco...?
siguiendo los comentarios de Juli, es un proyecto que hace cosas, token de ERC20 bajo el protocolo IOTA...


----------



## Patanegra (22 Dic 2017)

VictorW dijo:


> Buenas, ¿alguien a comprado PRL (Oyster Pearl)? O soy el unico loco...?
> siguiendo los comentarios de Juli, es un proyecto que hace cosas, token de ERC20 bajo el protocolo IOTA...



yo...en maximos por supuesto ya que tardaron los BTC en llegar....30% de caida desde que me meti ::

Os avisé hace unas paginas que atencion que entraba en PRL.


----------



## Parlakistan (22 Dic 2017)

arras2 dijo:


> Yo, como novato que soy, no he movido absolutamente nada :XX: y estoy pillando cacho. Pero como vengo llorado, no hay problema (además, hoy me toca el gordo).
> 
> La que mejor me ha aguantado era eth como era de esperar. Todo lo demás fatal. Mucho peor que eth.
> 
> ...



Es lo mejor que puedes hacer, Hold a proyectos serios y comprar en las bajadas. Lo de andar especulando y buscar saltar de crypto en crypto creo que es más peligroso.


----------



## Patanegra (22 Dic 2017)

sigo metiendo pasta, 24.000 euros llegaran pronto...hasta los cojones de ser pobre, de aqui salgo rico o arruinado


----------



## arras2 (22 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> No se te ocurra mover una mierda.
> 
> Ahora puedes ver lo importante que es elegir dónde quieres estar. Te atas a esas posiciones...y vendrán mil montañas rusas.
> 
> ...



Me ha flipado el vídeo del prototipo de Evolution. No lo había visto.


----------



## juli (22 Dic 2017)

arras2 dijo:


> Me ha flipado el vídeo del prototipo de Evolution. No lo había visto.



Cuando veas el original...ponte un corcho.


----------



## arras2 (22 Dic 2017)

Patanegra dijo:


> sigo metiendo pasta, 24.000 euros llegaran pronto...hasta los cojones de ser pobre, de aqui salgo rico o arruinado









----------

El rebote con poco volumen (algo más que en los anteriores rebotes)... No me fiaría ni un pelo. Ya se veía un volumen muy grande en el rango 15-17k estos últimos días. Distribución, distribución y distribución.


----------



## Patanegra (22 Dic 2017)

arras2 dijo:


> --



voy a entrar en las alt de baja capitalizacion a saco y a las ICO a pelito, nada de mariconerias "valores seguros" como BTC o ETH.


----------



## djun (22 Dic 2017)

Patanegra dijo:


> como guardar fondos rapidamente movilizables para una futura correccion (asumiendo que nos recuperemos)? porque entre que te llega el fiat fresco al exchange la correccion puede haber desaparecido. Me imagino en USDT, pero se pueden guardar USDT en monedero?



Tether (USDT) y Bitfinex son propiedad de la misma empresa. Si algo le sucede a Bitfinex, tether podría perder su valor independientemente de que las guardes en una wallet de escritorio.

Creo que hay otras dos coins, mas descentralizadas, que supuestamente conservan siempre el valor de 1 dólar, con mínimas diferencias. Pero no sé que tal van. Creo que no se negocian demasiado o no tienen mucha liquidez.

*NuBits USNBT* creo que solo se negocia en Bittrex
*bitUSD BITUSD* se negocia en varios exchanges ( bitUSD (BITUSD) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap )


----------



## Claudius (22 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> ___________________________________________
> Esta mañana , en medio de los pringáos legañosos que iban a currar...y que ..
> 
> 
> ...



Como te gusta escribir Juli, deberías sacar tus crkypto memorias desde tus comienzos y publicarlas en Amazon, 
Historias de la crypto-kripta y aupa!


Como controláis ya algunos.., quien os ha visto y quien os ve a ti y al Divad.


----------



## trancos123 (22 Dic 2017)

arras2 dijo:


> Me ha flipado el vídeo del prototipo de Evolution. No lo había visto.



Link?
+10 chars


----------



## arras2 (22 Dic 2017)

trancos123 dijo:


> Link?
> +10 chars



Es más viejo que el humo. Pero se supone que está a punto de salir la versión alpha.

Dash: Evolution Prototype Demo = D16E01 - YouTube

Parece que ha habido divergencia alcista en el gráfico de 5' del bitcoin cuando ha bajado a 12k sobre las 8 de la mañana, y en este rebote, ha subido un pelín el volumen. A ver si ha pasado el ventilador de la mierda.


----------



## perdido_en_criptos (22 Dic 2017)

Patanegra dijo:


> voy a entrar en las alt de baja capitalizacion a saco y a las ICO a pelito, nada de mariconerias "valores seguros" como BTC o ETH.



Balls of steel. Y yo que entré con 2k hace 6 meses y me daba todo el miedito ::


----------



## davitin (22 Dic 2017)

Patanegra dijo:


> ya habia dicho en el trabajo que me prejubilo en menos de un año, hoy va a ser descojone general....a alguno ya se le ve la sonrisita



Y para que cuentas nada de esto en el trabajo?

Eso cuando tengas el dinero en tu cuenta bancaria.


----------



## arras2 (22 Dic 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Y para que cuentas nada de esto en el trabajo?
> 
> Eso cuando tengas el dinero en tu cuenta bancaria.



Esto es cierto. Lo mejor es mutis.

Yo, cuando entré hace unas semanas hice un x3 en unos días. A los colegas les expliqué lo que había pasado, que no me lo creía. A partir de ese momento todos se interesaron o dijeron que era un timo, pero no paraban de dar la brasa. Decidí decir que no ha ido del todo bien y que lo he dejado a fondo perdido sin mirarlo. He conseguido bajar el runrun en mi entorno, y la verdad, lo prefiero. Yo a lo mío, intentar aprender y ver lo que puedo conseguir.


----------



## Cayo Marcio (22 Dic 2017)

arras2 dijo:


> Esto es cierto. Lo mejor es mutis.
> 
> Yo, cuando entré hace unas semanas hice un x3 en unos días. A los colegas les expliqué lo que había pasado, que no me lo creía. A partir de ese momento todos se interesaron o dijeron que era un timo, pero no paraban de dar la brasa. Decidí decir que no ha ido del todo bien y que lo he dejado a fondo perdido sin mirarlo. He conseguido bajar el runrun en mi entorno, y la verdad, lo prefiero. Yo a lo mío, intentar aprender y ver lo que puedo conseguir.



Yo quitando mi novia a nadie mas, ni familia, ni amigos ni nada, no lo entenderían, como la mayoría de gente, si algún día llego a ganar algún dinero importante lo más fácil es decir que me ha tocado la lotería y ya, nadie te va a pedir el boleto.


----------



## Gian Gastone (22 Dic 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Fijaos en el ovalito aceituna allá arriba en el techo.. ¿ Qué se ve?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yo la ultima vez entre a 6000$, me aconsejas vender ahora por si llega a esos niveles otra vez?. Gracias


----------



## davitin (22 Dic 2017)

arras2 dijo:


> Esto es cierto. Lo mejor es mutis.
> 
> Yo, cuando entré hace unas semanas hice un x3 en unos días. A los colegas les expliqué lo que había pasado, que no me lo creía. A partir de ese momento todos se interesaron o dijeron que era un timo, pero no paraban de dar la brasa. Decidí decir que no ha ido del todo bien y que lo he dejado a fondo perdido sin mirarlo. He conseguido bajar el runrun en mi entorno, y la verdad, lo prefiero. Yo a lo mío, intentar aprender y ver lo que puedo conseguir.



Has hecho bien.

Hace un tiempo, un compañero segurata me empezo a hablar de bitcoin, y le conte que yo invertia en criptos y tal...cada dos por tres me preguntaba comoe iba, eso cuando lo veia en los cambios de turno...hace unos dias le dije que habia ganado poco y que al final lo he vendido todo por que necesitaba el dinero (es mentira, obviamente)...no es mal tipo, pero no me gusta que la gente que me conoce sepa si gano o no gano dinero, y si en dos o tres años me puedo retirar, solo se va a enterar mi familia directa.


----------



## davitin (22 Dic 2017)

Vamos para abajo y sin frenos...

Hay altcoins comp bcc y eth que practicamente han perdido todo lo que habian ganado...

Espero que la recuperacion sea tan rapida como la bajada.


----------



## Gian Gastone (22 Dic 2017)

las fees estan por las nubes, de primeras me ha pedido 2mbtc, la he bajado y no se ya cuando llegara... es un CRASH en toda regla.

---------- Post added 22-dic-2017 at 14:49 ----------

Comision 1.9 mBTC tiempo de espera 10 blocks


----------



## Drewcastle (22 Dic 2017)

Este ostion tan epico no tendrá que ver con el mercado de futuros de btc?


----------



## davitin (22 Dic 2017)

Bueno, calma,...que han habido peores hostiones.

Aun me acuerdo cuando bajo de 120.000 a 60.000 o por ahi, no hace mucho.

Ya veremos hasta donde llegamos.


----------



## orbeo (22 Dic 2017)

Histórico de hostiones


----------



## juli (22 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Histórico de hostiones



Llo ejjjtube ayí...









Spoiler



[youtube]Ge35O2h_Xn0[/youtube]


----------



## davitin (22 Dic 2017)

Recomendais vender algo y comprar bitcoin? 

Parece que el sentir general es que rebotara hasta los 30k.


----------



## Oso Amoroso (22 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Histórico de hostiones



Que cojones estaria haciendo yo el 8 de Octubre del 2010, puta de bastos:´´´(


----------



## Gian Gastone (22 Dic 2017)

Amigos he llegado. StopLos a 11500$, vendo mi 0.8 BTC


----------



## orbeo (22 Dic 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> ¿hay algún hilo en este foro o fuera donde estén hablando personas que entraran al bitcoin a 17.000, 15.000 o 19.000 pensando que esto nunca baja como el ladrillo? :-D...Porque me encantaría ver sus reacciones al encontrarse con este panorama.



Esos no creo que anden mirando foros ahora mismo


----------



## Cayo Marcio (22 Dic 2017)

Tios, poned stop loss si quereis y luego salir a dar una vuelta, no os haceis bien ahí hurgando en la herida. Yo ya mirare a la noche y si eso mañana. Para todo lo demás HODL.


----------



## trancos123 (22 Dic 2017)

Estáis comprando algo?


----------



## Oso Amoroso (22 Dic 2017)

Esta recuperando algo o es el ultimo estertor de un muerto?


----------



## davitin (22 Dic 2017)

trancos123 dijo:


> Estáis comprando algo?



Si, una soga.


----------



## Oso Amoroso (22 Dic 2017)

Nota mental: Dejar un porcentaje en liquido para aprovechar estos hostiones.

Para la siguiente me la guardo, si es que sobrevivo


----------



## davitin (22 Dic 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Yo compraría si tuviese dólares en el exchangue, están unos precios cojonudos. IOTAS a mitad de precios, eth a 500, dash a menos de 1000...
> 
> bitcoin a la mitd, ripple a bajado a 0,70... Y aún quizá baja más.



Yo ya compre a todos esos precios en su dia, vender mis alts para recomprar ahora con las perdidas que he tenido es una gilipollez, solo queda holdear.


----------



## bavech (22 Dic 2017)

Telegram lanzará una plataforma de Blockchain y una criptomoneda


----------



## Pimlico (22 Dic 2017)

Sabeis de un exchange serio que se pueda enviar fiat y no aparezca una pagina de error como hace kraken cuando todo baja?


----------



## davitin (22 Dic 2017)

Pimlico dijo:


> Sabeis de un exchange serio que se pueda enviar fiat y no aparezca una pagina de error como hace kraken cuando todo baja?



Has probado con localbitcoins?


----------



## Pimlico (22 Dic 2017)

Pero es mas caro


----------



## orbeo (22 Dic 2017)

bavech dijo:


> Telegram lanzará una plataforma de Blockchain y una criptomoneda



No se si hoy es el día adecuado para hacer esos anuncios


----------



## hoppe (22 Dic 2017)

Mensaje de ánimo para los nuevos (yo tambien lo soy pero menos):

Si no habeis vendido aun, recomiendo no vender, holdear!

Cuando hice la inversion gorda, allá por mediados de mayo, los beneficios subieron notablemente. Llego el dump de junio, no vendí nada mientras veía la cartera en rojo con algunos miles de perdidas. Se recuperó, llego el dump de agosto, y más de lo mismo, algunos miles de perdidas pero menos que en junio. Yo seguía holdeando.

Ahora mismo, con todo el bajon que lleva, aun tengo casi todo verde (menos algunas coins con calderilla en rojo, pocos cientos), pero llevo un beneficio sobre la inversion inicial de casi un 130%.

Si teneis la suerte o vista de sacar beneficios antes de la hoguera, de puta madre. Si os pilla el toro, el ir saltando de token en token creo que no es buena idea, es dar de comer a las ballenas.


----------



## carlosjulian (22 Dic 2017)

Wuau! Increíble todo lo que estoy viendo por primera vez en carne propia... El juego del BOT para las navidades. 

En días atrás, incluso también lo comentó Divad, el gran Dmitry Buterin hermano de nuestro gran aclamado Vitalik, anunció esto con días de antelación, en principio no entendía a qué hacía referencia, pero ya le capté.

El 13 de diciembre publicó:

Twitter

Y hace unas horas ha vuelto a publicar:

Twitter

Este tipo, no creo que sea hermano 100% de Vitalik, es uno de los miembros del juego y bien que juega. Pero bueno.

Voy a meter 500 USD a ETH aprovechando las rebajas. y HODL en todo, puro y duro.


----------



## orbeo (22 Dic 2017)

carlosjulian dijo:


> Wuau! Increíble todo lo que estoy viendo por primera vez en carne propia... El juego del BOT para las navidades.
> 
> En días atrás, incluso también lo comentó Divad, el gran Dmitry Buterin hermano de nuestro gran aclamado Vitalik, anunció esto con días de antelación, en principio no entendía a qué hacía referencia, pero ya le capté.
> 
> ...



Pues como el Lee que vendió hace unos días todos los Ltc, que casualidad, eh?


----------



## carlosjulian (22 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Pues como el Lee que vendió hace unos días todos los Ltc, que casualidad, eh?



Nos dan los mensajes, difícil interpretarlos al momento. Ellos se entienden en el juego. 

Pero voy a comprar ETH, es lo único en lo que confío por ahora. Lo demás, vamos a ver como nos sorprende, o nos deja en ruinas.


----------



## Drewcastle (22 Dic 2017)

Parece que la tormenta esta amainando, creo que es buen momento para comprar.


----------



## debianito (22 Dic 2017)

Queria haceros una pregunta, por saber si os ha pasado alguna vez
El lunes por la mañana vendí en coinbase la mitad de mis eth y de ltc.
Cuando los vendí, me ponia que al dia siguiente, estaria en mi cuenta el dinero en euros.
Los ltc,si estan
Los eth, siguen en pending desde entonces
Os ha pasado alguna vez?
Es que con la que esta cayendo hoy no se donde queda esa operacion
Tambien me ha pasado otra cosa y es que el domingo envie un dinero desde mi cuenta a coinbase, normalmente en 2-3 dias estaba en coinbase, pero aun no ha llegado y de mk cuenta salio el lunes
Os ha pasado esto alguna vez??, cuanto os suele tardar??


----------



## sabueXo (22 Dic 2017)

A mi me están dando infartitos.







He comprado esta mañana TRIG, me falta un poco para poder ser masternode.

TRIG e IOTA es en los que más he puesto, luego ando con unas 6 monedas a 100€ cada.

Quiero meter en otras 6 monedas para hold con 100€.

¿Puede alguien recomendar algunas para mantener durante meses?


----------



## Pimlico (22 Dic 2017)

Donde se puede comprar iota?


----------



## sabueXo (22 Dic 2017)

Pimlico dijo:


> Donde se puede comprar iota?



Entro otros, Binance con ETH.

IOTA (MIOTA) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap


----------



## carlosjulian (22 Dic 2017)

Ya empieza a ponerse todo verde:

All Cryptocurrencies | CoinMarketCap

Ver la última hora.
----

El viernes rojo en cryptolandia parece volverse HULK (verde y fuerte) de nuevo.


----------



## arras2 (22 Dic 2017)

No me juego la cuneta ni mucho menos, pero el rebote en 10700 se ha hecho con un volumen muy alto. ¿Suelo?. Quizá quien ha provocado esto ha dicho basta, de aquí no baja. A ver si vuelve a probarlo. Si lo vuelven a probar y se pone tieso el volumen, más posibilidades de que sea el suelo de esta debacle.


----------



## Gian Gastone (22 Dic 2017)

por lo que veo en bitstamp BTC, ETH, LTC y XRP no suberan el máximo anterior y rebotan para abajo, todas siguen el mismo patron.


----------



## Plutarko (22 Dic 2017)

Parece que han suspendido las operaciones en Coinbase. 

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## davitin (22 Dic 2017)

sabueXo dijo:


> A mi me están dando infartitos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que es eso de ser masternode? Que beneficios reporta? Asi, por encima.


----------



## traianus (22 Dic 2017)

Las rebajas de enero han llegado pronto. BUY BUY. El tren del BTC ha hecho una nueva parada para que suba mas gente, es lo mas normal.


----------



## alexxxmf (22 Dic 2017)

Señores tengo miedo de perderme las rebajas. Las transfer a GDAX se me están demorando mucho. Alguna forma rápida de poder mandar una cantidad maja rápidamente (2-4k)?


----------



## orbeo (22 Dic 2017)

alexxxmf dijo:


> Señores tengo miedo de perderme las rebajas. Las transfer a GDAX se me están demorando mucho. Alguna forma rápida de poder mandar una cantidad maja rápidamente (2-4k)?



Cuánto de rápido?


----------



## alexxxmf (22 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Cuánto de rápido?



Menos de 24h a poder ser. Ando con la sangre hervida a ver si pillo rebajas de NEO, OMISE Stellar y alguna más.


----------



## orbeo (22 Dic 2017)

alexxxmf dijo:


> Menos de 24h a poder ser. Ando con la sangre hervida a ver si pillo rebajas de NEO, OMISE Stellar y alguna más.



Con tarjeta en Coinbase es lo único que se me ocurre, o combo Coinbase + Bit2me (con tarjeta las dos).


----------



## alexxxmf (22 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Con tarjeta en Coinbase es lo único que se me ocurre, o combo Coinbase + Bit2me (con tarjeta las dos).



Acabo de mirar el bit2me y sólo es para BTC, las comisiones de mandarlo de mandarlo a exchange me tiran para atrás. De coinbase ya he agotado el límite, quizá tire de tarjetas de otros a ver si así por lo menos apaño...


----------



## Oso Amoroso (22 Dic 2017)

Parece que el tormenton ya paso y muy poco a poco empiezan a recuperarse todas las monedas...........parece..........:fiufiu:


----------



## Agustinex (22 Dic 2017)

Con Coinbase no se puede operar ni con tarjeta.

Llevo todo el día asistiendo al festival sin poder intervenir.

Coinbase te deja tirado a las primeras de cambio, ¿alguien sabe otra alternativa que no se bitfinex.?
Es una vergüenza que no se pueda operar con tus monedas en los mejores/peores momentos.

Si llega a bajar a cero me lo como con patatas, pero lo que me ha hervido la sangre es que quería comprar para rearmarme y ahora tendré que comprar cuando todo esté por las nubes.

En pocas palabras me han sacado del mercado, a mí y a miles.

Es evidente que el sistema no funciona, no es transversal y no es descentralizado.

Lo único que me ha funcionado bien es el exchange (Binance) para operar con lo que tengas dentro, pero imposible hacer compras.

Podeis decirme alternativas para ingresar de manera instantanea con tarjeta?.
Alguien puede operar en momentos de crisis? Desde donde?

Gracias.


----------



## orbeo (22 Dic 2017)

Agustinex dijo:


> Con Coinbase no se puede operar ni con tarjeta.
> 
> Llevo todo el día asistiendo al festival sin poder intervenir.
> 
> ...



Es que lo que estas diciendo es justo lo que NO hay que hacer!

Operar en momentos de crisis es cuando no tienes que hacer nada. Si quieres operar en estos momentos (comprar) tienes que tener el dinero previsto en el exchange antes.


----------



## Parlakistan (22 Dic 2017)

Yo acabo de recibir la transferencia fiat a coinbase, no lo esperaba tan pronto y he dejado pedidos a muy buen precio ethereum y litecoin para poder hacer otras compras. Digo pedidos, porque se ve que estos memos se han quedado sin reservas de cryptos y dice que me las entregarán mañana...


----------



## djun (22 Dic 2017)

Agustinex dijo:


> Con Coinbase no se puede operar ni con tarjeta.
> 
> Llevo todo el día asistiendo al festival sin poder intervenir.
> 
> ...



Yo antes compraba en el instante con *btcdirect*. Funcionaban bien y creo que siguen funcionando bien. Tienen una pequeña comisión pero son precios correctos no exagerados. Son precios de mercado. Con ellos hay que estar antes registrado, esto puede tardar un poco, quizás 3 ó 6 días, no sé. 

El proceso es que tu hacías el pedido de compra en el instante, al precio que veías en el mercado, le enviabas la prueba de compra (captura jpg de la transaferencia realizada), y cuando ellos recibían los euros de tu transferencia, entonces te realizaban el envio de los Bitcoins, o Ltc o Eth. Recibias el numero de bitcoins pactados, todo correcto. Si habia subido de precio no te cobraban de mas, ni te daban bitcoins de menos.

También creo que ahora se puede comprar con tarjeta.

Otro Exchange que creo que funciona bien es *Bitstamp*. Te registras, tardas unos dias, luego les envias una transferencia SEPA, te lo pasan a dólares en tu cuenta de Bitstamp y con esos dólares compras directamente en el momento de mercado que tu quieras.
Introduces tu mismo las ordenes de compra o venta al precio que quieras. Pero teneis que tenerlos ingresados. Si realizas una transferencia supongo que tardaran uno o dos días en llegar. Y cuando llegan se compran los bitcoins. 

Los otros exchanges *bit2me* o *Coinbase* no sé que tal funcionan o si cobran mas o menos comisiones.


----------



## orbeo (22 Dic 2017)

djun dijo:


> Yo antes compraba en el instante con *btcdirect*. Funcionaban bien y creo que siguen funcionando bien. Tienen una pequeña comisión pero son precios correctos no exagerados. Son precios de mercado. Con ellos hay que estar antes registrado, esto puede tardar un poco, quizás 3 ó 6 días, no sé.
> 
> El proceso es que tu hacías el pedido de compra en el instante, al precio que veías en el mercado, le enviabas la prueba de compra (captura jpg de la transaferencia realizada), y cuando ellos recibían los euros de tu transferencia, entonces te realizaban el envio de los Bitcoins, o Ltc o Eth. Recibias el numero de bitcoins pactados, todo correcto. Si habia subido de precio no te cobraban de mas, ni te daban bitcoins de menos.
> 
> ...



Bit2me es igual que dices de btcdirect.

Coinbase te mete una comisión que te deja patidifuso


----------



## Leroy (22 Dic 2017)

Bueno, ya he hecho las compras. He recargado IOTA y NEO y he pillado a muy buen precio un poco de PRL. El tercio restante lo he dejado en BTC que de momento está en pérdidas (compré ayer) y no se si cambiarlo a ETH o mantenerlo. Pensáis que se recuperará mejor BTC o ETH?


----------



## Gian Gastone (22 Dic 2017)

yo he salido de BTC, voy a diversificar tengo ordenes para ETH y LTC y me queda algo de CASH.


----------



## coolerman (22 Dic 2017)

Ripple es una chapa muy peculiar. Mientras todas bajan, ella ha subido y se mantiene.


----------



## morgat (22 Dic 2017)

Cierto todo el tema de los exchanges, gran cuello de botella.

Una pregunta: ¿Qué os parece ARAGON (ANT)? Comparándola con Stellar (XLM), BitShares (BTS), Steem (STEEM), EOS (EOS) ??

Saludos


----------



## juli (22 Dic 2017)

Caña y pintxotorti a que en Navidades ATH en el cap. :fiufiu:


----------



## fary (22 Dic 2017)

coinbase ya permite comprar


----------



## Divad (22 Dic 2017)

He sacado provecho de verge y he comprado unas cuantas chapas voise por si suena la flauta. Está en ETH EAA. 

Voise (VOISE) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap
VOISE: About
Enterprise Ethereum Alliance




morgat dijo:


> Cierto todo el tema de los exchanges, gran cuello de botella.
> 
> Una pregunta: ¿Qué os parece ARAGON (ANT)? Comparándola con Stellar (XLM), BitShares (BTS), Steem (STEEM), EOS (EOS) ??
> 
> Saludos



Twitter

Subirá para cuando saquen la mejora y sea de utilidad.

La app de Dent funciona, ahora solo falta que se expanda 8:

Para quien quiera trabajar
El BCE busca un experto en blockchain e inteligencia artificial por un sueldo de 80.000 euros - elEconomista.es

:XX:


----------



## kpik (22 Dic 2017)

Bueno, parece que se estabiliza la cosa. Por correcciones así creo que es importante invertir y no apostar, es decir, entrar sólo a aquellos proyectos en los que confíes a largo plazo. Yo tengo IOTA, XRB y DATA y la verdad he pasado el día muy tranquilo, pues confío en que todas recuperen en poco tiempo y no son proyectos a corto plazo sino a 2 años vista (con DATA no confío tanto en que triunfe, pero aún así lo veo interesante).

Yo creo que esta corrección ayudará a los proyectos sólidos y perjudicará a todas las chapas en las que la gente no confía sino que entraba por tendencia.
De momento hoy he hecho una pequeña trasferencia para ver si me llega mañana o el lunes, y entrar o no dependiendo de como evolucione el mercado (si va para arriba o sigue bajista).
En caso positivo, todavía no tengo claro donde entrar. ¿Cuáles creeis que recuperarán más rápido?


----------



## Divad (22 Dic 2017)

Se han caído hasta todas las bolsas :: solo el oro a comenzado a subir a las 12 del mediodía...

22/12/2017 (22/3/11) para enmarcar.


----------



## Parlakistan (22 Dic 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Se han caído hasta todas las bolsas :: solo el oro a comenzado a subir a las 12 del mediodía...
> 
> 22/12/2017 (22/3/11) para enmarcar.



Hoy no había donde no se saliese escaldado...


----------



## McMax (22 Dic 2017)

Yo he pasado el temporal sin hacer ni un movimiento. No he vendido, sin recargado algunas doge y me ha pillado sin cash sano para pillar las ofertas. Me esperaba la corrección pasado el finde.
A partir de ahora dejaré un 20% de cash sano reservado parado las correcciones cómo esta


----------



## Parlakistan (22 Dic 2017)

Yo acabo de pillar una buena tajada de TenX y he comprado tambien bastante NEO, todo a hold a largo plazo. A ver si los chinos abren la manita...


----------



## Divad (22 Dic 2017)

Las clásicas son las que más han sufrido, pero hay otras que no tanto. En vibe la corrección ha llegado y tengo lo mismo con lo que entré. Con verge más de lo mismo con el rebote que ha dado, aquí ya estaba en positivo y por eso he aprovechado para vender unas cuantas chapas.


----------



## Divad (22 Dic 2017)

Dónde prefieres pagar negrofuturo? :rolleye:
Belarus Legalizes Cryptocurrencies and ICOs - Tax-Free for Five Years - Bitcoin News

---------- Post added 22-dic-2017 at 23:03 ----------

Quemada de fichas en voise
Twitter


----------



## bmbnct (22 Dic 2017)

¿Alguno lleva NEO por aquí? Estoy pensando cambiar la mitad por GAS; el supply es el mismo que NEO y cuando llegue la fiebre por los Nodos Bookkeepers no me extrañaría que superase el valor de NEO.
Info sobre los nodos: https://steemit.com/cryptocurrency/@basiccrypto/neo-how-to-set-up-a-bookkeeping-node


----------



## Divad (22 Dic 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> No viviría en esa coordenada terrenal, ni aunque pagasen por tener Cryptos.
> 
> Te deseo buena residencia.
> 
> Yo pago en la frontera con Ñonostia a Don Julian...



Igual no es consciente que solo debe de esperar a que Europedo siga el mismo camino


----------



## Patanegra (22 Dic 2017)

Agustinex dijo:


> Con Coinbase no se puede operar ni con tarjeta.
> 
> Llevo todo el día asistiendo al festival sin poder intervenir.
> 
> ...



a mi Bitpanda me funciona muy bien, limites mas altos que los demas para novatos, y acepta SEPA y tarjetas.

---------- Post added 22-dic-2017 at 23:37 ----------




McMax dijo:


> Yo he pasado el temporal sin hacer ni un movimiento. No he vendido, sin recargado algunas doge y me ha pillado sin cash sano para pillar las ofertas. Me esperaba la corrección pasado el finde.
> A partir de ahora dejaré un 20% de cash sano reservado parado las correcciones cómo esta



donde dejas ese efectivo, en que sitio seguro y que se puede usar rapidamente?


----------



## juli (23 Dic 2017)

Alguna razón para el hype de BitcoinDark ???


----------



## juli (23 Dic 2017)

Para quien haya pillado la dimensión REAL en el sector...llega el PRIMER Casino operativo en la Blockchain ( El diseño lleva terminado y testado MESES ). SE lo ha curráo EDGELESS...Blockchain que hace cosas en toda regla.

License received: Edgeless becomes first legal blockchain casino!


La de dios de meses holdeando... y ha sido lo tan cacareado de CuraÇao...

OH CURAÇAO!!!...MEU CURAÇAO !!! 





Spoiler



[youtube]GuJt2q-_CqE[/youtube]


----------



## Divad (23 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> Para quien haya pillado la dimensión REAL en el sector...llega el PRIMER Casino operativo en la Blockchain ( El diseño lleva terminado y testado MESES ). SE lo ha curráo EDGELESS...Blockchain que hace cosas en toda regla.
> 
> License received: Edgeless becomes first legal blockchain casino!
> 
> ...



Del top 100 es la única que sube ::


----------



## juli (23 Dic 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Del top 100 es la única que sube ::



Está confirmado hace una hora.

A poco que haga tilín al personal, pónle tu puesto en el top 50...que a mí me da la risa... :fiufiu:

Cristo...la de horas que he metido en su hilo de btctalk ! ( por cierto, me suena que los chavales de allí entraron en ICO a ...1 céntimo !!! :8:

Hoy se han puesto en un x300 (+ 30.000 % / por 1.000 pavos...300.000 )...y lo que te rondaré, morena...


----------



## Divad (23 Dic 2017)

A 0.29 compré un centenar. La fiesta sería mejor si estuviese en una exchange koreana y la mano de criptolandia dejase de tocar las pelotas.

Sophy bonita, tócate el coño


----------



## juli (23 Dic 2017)

Divad dijo:


> A 0.29 compré un centenar. La fiesta sería mejor si estuviese en una exchange koreana y la mano de criptolandia dejase de tocar las pelotas.
> 
> Sophy bonita, tócate el coño



EL dump no tiene sentido...algo pasa? EN btctalk no leo ningún marrón...y suelen salir rápido.

La apertura y uso de fichas, el 18 de enero, creo. Reparto entre socios cada mes. ( creo que un 40%...pero toca releer condiciones ).

Profit sharing EDG tokens for investors

OK...el 40% para Tokens. 
______________________________________________________________
"Con el fin de crear una situación de beneficio mutuo para los inversores, presentamos el primer token de reparto de utilidades (EDG) que se puede negociar en el mercado de valores. Todos los tokens de problemas son equivalentes al 40% de las ganancias del casino sin bordes. Fichas que poseen una parte de una ganancia: lo hacen más valioso en el intercambio. Se puede tomar una analogía de las acciones de empresas públicas, ya que el valor de sus acciones está respaldado por dividendos pagados a los propietarios de acciones

Ahora pasemos a nuestro Edgeless Casino y veamos cómo se puede implementar aquí:

El casino sin bordes está conectado al banco de casinos que se rige por los contratos inteligentes ETH. El banco del casino tendrá un límite definido basado en el porcentaje de tráfico y dinero apostado. En los primeros días del casino será 10k ETH. Casino Bank obtiene automáticamente ETH de las pérdidas y paga ETH a las ganancias. Debido a los juegos imperfectos, el casino ganará 0.83% de los juegos tradicionales y 4% en las apuestas deportivas.

Cada mes, la suma, que excede el límite de los bancos, se envía al almacenamiento compartido de utilidades del casino que se rige por el contrato inteligente ETH. Digamos que después de 1 mes, el banco del casino tiene 14k ETH. Límite de banco 10k ETH. Eso significa que 4k ETH se envía a un almacenamiento compartido de ganancias.
El día 28 del mes, las ganancias del mes en curso estarán disponibles para los titulares de token de Edgeless. Solicitan una parte de sus ganancias que se acumularon durante el mes en curso y un contrato inteligente enviará sus fondos automáticamente a sus billeteras.
Si los tokens se venden a un nuevo propietario, él o ella tendrá derecho a solicitar nuevas ganancias del casino en ese mes.."
________________________________________________________

...bueno, espero que el hachazo haya sido "vender con la noticia" ( aunque sin marrón, poco sentido le veo, con un mes de atractivo hasta la apertura y soltando dividendos). :ouch:


----------



## Benjamin Linus (23 Dic 2017)

Hola gente, os llevo leyendo desde hace semanas, y más o menos es el tiempo que llevo en este submundo jeje. 
Tenía un par de dudas que estaría muy agradecido si pudiera resolverlas aquí. La primera es que hice una transferencia hoy, desde BitNovo para el wallet de Binance, y la segunda hace una hora, desde coinify para el mismo wallet. Ambas ponen "confirmadas" en las webs de origen, pero de momento no me ha llegado nada a Binance. Sabéis si está habiendo retrasos hoy? Ha sido con tarjeta.
La segunda viene referente a que al entrar al historial en Binance veo una conexión el día 20/12 desde un pueblo de Valencia, con una IP diferente a la mía, y yo estoy en la otra punta de la península. WTF?! Ya me he entrado en paranoya, me pueden estar haciendo cosas nazis en la cuenta? De momento todo bien, pero enlazo lo de los retrasos con esto y entro en crazy-land ... Tengo activado el 2Atoken y tal.

Sorry por el ladrillo pero sé que aquí puede que encuentre una mano amiga


----------



## Divad (23 Dic 2017)

@juli no sube porque todavía están fuera los bots asesinos :: La mayoría de tokens se van a dedicar a regalar dinero por tener sus chapas 8:

La sociedad se quedará estupefacta cuando vean que aquí por nada que hagan ya le regalan dinero ::

@Benjamin Linus mira el hash de bitnovo cuantas confirmaciones tiene, aunque haya superado el mínimo de confirmaciones suele tardar. De lo contrario envía correo a Binance


----------



## juli (23 Dic 2017)

que no digo éso divad...que en 3 pavos ha habido un bajadón en seco del 20%.

ya se está enderezando...


----------



## Divad (23 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> que no digo éso divad...que en 3 pavos ha habido un bajadón en seco del 20%.
> 
> ya se está enderezando...



Di la verdad, del 20% que ha bajado el 11% era tuyo :Aplauso:

Comprando chapas a un céntimo... Pues llegado el día de cobro (licencia) decides cuanto quieres cobrar :::XX: :Baile:

Criptolandia está en la fase que todo aquel que entre en cualquier crypto, se ponga cómodo y marca una límite coherente según el patrón del juego (vender antes que llegue la corrección) se va dando pelotazos. Lo más divertido es no hacer nada y también ganas a larga :Baile: salvo en BTC (lo han sentenciado al no actualizarlo, está siendo el cebo para trincar la pasta a los novatos que entran sin haberse informado).

En XVG he visto una orden desde ayer en 00020500 44 ETH y tras cobrar... ha creado la corrección. Se les puede ver venir viendo los libros y ver el listado de ventas las ballenas sentadas 8: Basta con ponerse delante de ella (0.00020499) y cobras tú primero :XX:

Después hay que volver a entrar al precio más barato para volver a repetir jugada 8:

Cuando actúan los bots con las ventas y compras sincronizadas es un nivel avanzado del juego solo apto para actores del juego y sus amigos... Saben cuando toca moverse 8: Estás reventando el juego si clavas la jugada :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

Infinitas fiestas para todos! :Baile:


----------



## Divad (23 Dic 2017)

Un ejemplo de zonas calientes de ventas  

Entrarías viendo todas esas ventas?


Spoiler



ehhh :abajo:



8:

---------- Post added 23-dic-2017 at 04:26 ----------



Surfear estás olas es como entrar en otro nivel ::


----------



## Divad (23 Dic 2017)

Las entradas también cantan 


---------- Post added 23-dic-2017 at 04:42 ----------

Orden a 0.0002220 colocada por sorpresa 8: Gracias Sophy! :::Baile:



---------- Post added 23-dic-2017 at 04:49 ----------

Otra ronda!


---------- Post added 23-dic-2017 at 04:59 ----------

Entro antes no vaya a ser que no vuelva :: Si no entra, será los ETH que me llevo con lo que suba


----------



## Divad (23 Dic 2017)

Bingo! ::



Las compras que había capturado 8:






---------- Post added 23-dic-2017 at 05:47 ----------

Amigo bueno a la vista :Baile: 

---------- Post added 23-dic-2017 at 06:13 ----------

Por dos clic y 25 minutos 130,61€ :Baile:::


----------



## Divad (23 Dic 2017)

Me las piro a dormir pero antes comparto el surfeo resumido David Lozano - Por estar dentro ya ganas y quienes... | Facebook


Disfrutad! :Baile:


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (23 Dic 2017)

Bueno pues a pesar de las caídas de los últimos días en Bitcoin y las enormes caidas en capitalización de las Cryptos, el saldo de mi cartera de AltCoins medido en bitcoin no ha parado de subir. Lo cual indica que han aguantado bien la caída. 

- IOTA
- Stellar Lumens
- SALT


----------



## Divad (23 Dic 2017)

Solo hay que ponerse delante de los bots o buenos amigos que se encargan de marcar la corrección 8:

Puedes ir con todo o dejarte fichas en modo plan de pensiones y con un % compras barato y vendes caro.

Ni líneas, ni FIBO, ni cuentos, las zonas calientes de compras y ventas son los límites que hay que tener en cuenta para surfear la ola del momento. 8:

---------- Post added 23-dic-2017 at 09:38 ----------


Me subo a otra ola y me bajo en la última parada. El extra será 267,256€ (nueva tabla de surf a 3.69 ETH)


---------- Post added 23-dic-2017 at 10:21 ----------














fotos gratis online

Aquí pierde pasta quien quiere, basta con buscar cryptos con volumen para ponerte a ganar unos extras


----------



## juli (23 Dic 2017)

*Negrofuturo*...vas a tener el placer de pagarte esos vinazos...como hay un diox.

Primetime ...y a por las marujas, que son las que cortan el queso, a dewello. Aquí hasta el verano hay veda sin la menor duda. 

En cuanto la Charo del quinto se lo lleve calentito...se van a pulir hasta la hucha'l cerdito'l nene. 

[youtube]aeMv9uKpAZg[/youtube]


----------



## trancos123 (23 Dic 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Solo hay que ponerse delante de los bots o buenos amigos que se encargan de marcar la corrección 8:
> 
> Puedes ir con todo o dejarte fichas en modo plan de pensiones y con un % compras barato y vendes caro.
> 
> ...



Podrías explicar un poco mejor las imágenes?
O mejor pq no haces un vídeo explicando como operas y te lo pagamos con alguna crypto? con un vídeo de 10-15min imagino que seria suficiente.


----------



## jashita (23 Dic 2017)

Vuelvo por aquí por que creo que hay cosas que la gente debe saber. Yo también tengo dinero en cryptos, y por eso me interesa que este mercado tenga una evolución sana sin malos actores.
Os pego un artículo de un tema en el que cada vez hay más ojos puestos, el USDT:
How the Tether (USDT) distribution system works.

Habla de la presentación de Tether como USD, Coinbase, Roger Ver, BCH y de como se está pringando también DASH (La parte en la que habla del uso de la misma IP por páginas de sexo puede ser inexacta por la reutilización de IP por cloudflare.)
Se habla también de los problemas al tratar de sacar dinero por la falta de USD.

Como en la burbuja inmobiliaria, a pesar de todos los factores que analizábamos en este foro, no reventó con los indicadores, sino que lo hizo cuando les interesó a otros actores. La de los pisitos fue utilizada para la entrega de soberania y para ayudar a Alemania con su reunificación. Los fines de esta burbuja todavía son objeto de especulación.

Las cryptos vienen a sustituir el sistema bancario al completo, y aunque posiblemente muchos de los proyectos actuales no sobrevivan, blockchain ha venido para quedarse.

Saludos!


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (23 Dic 2017)

En Yobit están pumpeando B3coin hasta la extenuación. Qué burrada!


----------



## juli (23 Dic 2017)

jashita dijo:


> ... blockchain ha venido para quedarse...



...para quedárse...*LO*. 

Multipapelada de décadas al criptonicho ...me untas el 25% al Tontoro que te toque...y tóas contentas, como si has matáo al niño jesús, vamos... ( por cierto, aquí, la RAE ..aquí una definición de lo más jachonda ,sobre todo para FED & Centralbanksters de su cuerda : CRIPTA - Lugar subterráneo en que se acostumbraba enterrar - a los muertos -. )

No me digáis que no son bueeenos, los ioeputas...( éstos no son politicuchos chusqueros de 3 al cuarto, eh? ) :
____________________________________________

Acabo de abrir una wallet de Reddcoin que no me actualizaba la blockchain en Junio o por ahí. 

En fin.... Mejor , me callo. ::


----------



## RuiKi84 (23 Dic 2017)

En gráfico de 1h tenemos formado un HCH invertido en casi todos los pares de los grandes con el USD, si se activa volveremos a los niveles de los pasados días...


----------



## juli (23 Dic 2017)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> En Yobit están pumpeando B3coin hasta la extenuación. Qué burrada!



Exchange MANGUI donde los haya. No me ven por allí , ni pa'cobrar...

---------- Post added 23-dic-2017 at 12:38 ----------




RuiKi84 dijo:


> En gráfico de 1h tenemos formado un HCH invertido en casi todos los pares de los grandes con el USD, si se activa volveremos a los niveles de los pasados días...



Volveremos ?

SI vamos como 170.000 kilotrones en un día o menos, no ??? :8:

Menuda enchufada, hamijo...la impresora mágica al lado de ésto es la puta imprenta de Gutenberg a pedales. 

Otra liga.


----------



## trancos123 (23 Dic 2017)

Locurón con PIVX ha puesto 5ª y no hay quien lo pare!


----------



## juli (23 Dic 2017)

Spoiler



[youtube]GuJt2q-_CqE[/youtube]




---------- Post added 23-dic-2017 at 14:26 ----------

Por cierto...para ceroceristas, un clásico : Digybite.

Le queda vuelta al marcador y pico hasta 1 $...y con un float mucho menor que Reddcoin.

Eso sí : Id haciendo cuentas , para el siguiente pump de BTC, de cuantas minas suyas van en esos Verges, IOTA, Reddcoin, Digybite...incluso Ripple y Stellar...y hasta dónde pueden caer esos decimales...


----------



## Cayo Marcio (23 Dic 2017)

Atención a Dent que lleva un 100% hoy. To the moon.


----------



## davitin (23 Dic 2017)

Chicos atencion con SONM que vuelve a la carga, se ha recuperado y a roto su valor maximo, esta a 50 centavos...este dia 25 viene papa noel con el estreno de la red de pruebas y estamos todos espectantes, estoy seguro de que llegara al dolar, pastrollon pal bolsillo.


----------



## blubleo (23 Dic 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Chicos atencion con SONM que vuelve a la carga, se ha recuperado y a roto su valor maximo, esta a 50 centavos...este dia 25 viene papa noel con el estreno de la red de pruebas y estamos todos espectantes, estoy seguro de que llegara al dolar, pastrollon pal bolsillo.





G R A C I A S por tus recomendaciones de dnt y somn hace una semana. Con el volumen que llevabas de Somn debes estar ahora por las nubes ::


----------



## trancos123 (23 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Digybite ha subido por un tweet del McAfee, a ver si sigue subiendo.


----------



## juli (23 Dic 2017)

trancos123 dijo:


> Digybite ha subido por un tweet del McAfee, a ver si sigue subiendo.



Mira...ni idea de cómo andarán en desarrollo, que no la sigo hace 6 meses ( era un desastre ) ...pero esa coin te librará de caer hasta el mismísimo infierno ( al menos, tendrás cintura oara manejarte en un dump ) pues tiene una comunidad de chavalillos gigantesca.

Si han profundizado en sus prestaciones a la parte del gamming, etc,que lo ignoro...pues aún mejor.

---------- Post added 23-dic-2017 at 16:22 ----------




Negrofuturo dijo:


> A saber si el BTC se cae y todo lo demás sube.



En mi opinión, caerá todo lo que haga falta...Bitcoin "vendido" = Bomba en blockchain ajena. Y cuanto más caiga...más capital absorverá en el siguiente movimiento ( hemos visto 250.000 millones drenados sin que BTC subiera en su cotización, o sea, va por la segunda siembra de minas sin apenas recolecta ...y el pastrollón en Shitland ahora mismo debe ser absolutamente descomunal. ).

EL caso es que para una subida en la cotización significativa, a los niveles que llevaba ultimamente y además, sin tocar demasiado las top10 , sobre todo las de menor float y mayor capacidad operativa actual...necesita muuuuuucha pasta. De ahí estos pumps astronómicas...y ojo, que ahí atrás, si que hay pendientes unos buenos descalabros. 

Mirar más allá , se hace muy , pero que muy difícil, pese a que continúe su estrategia en blockchains de tercera , carta, quinta fila...y es así porque para la siguiente sístole-diástole e hinchazón del fuelle ( no ésta que vendrá, la que le siga ) ...ya habrá marcas globales consagradas de gran rentabilidad y siendo además blockchains que hagan innumerables cosas. Y quienes esté ofreciéndolos ya al mercado, cada día tendrá más pasta. Toneladas. EN esta ronda, hemos visto aproximaciones sin complejos a hitos sólo alcanzados por BTC...y en nada, veremos proyecciones totalmente autosuficientes y rotundamente a espaldas del Canibalismo de Nakamoto.

BTC necesita sus extensiones "tangenciales" activas YA y crear su propio ecosistema ( que , por cierto, bien se encargará de alimentar , recreando un Canibalismo 2.0 , y convertir en un destino próspero para hibermsores ) La Blockchain hoy en día, pide resultados a gritos. El mismo reto estratégico, aunque con aplicaciones tangenciales ya en marcha y el - posible - problema en la garantía de su "cuore" , tenemos en ETH...y ahí está la gran batalla por el cetro en Shitland...por su "Microsoft" ... Saldrá El Hobbit a la palestra antes de fin de año ???

Palomitas.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (23 Dic 2017)

Cargaditos de Sonm , fum fum, el arbre en el pesebre i el fill de puta en el el exchange, fum fum fum


----------



## davitin (23 Dic 2017)

blubleo dijo:


> G R A C I A S por tus recomendaciones de dnt y somn hace una semana. Con el volumen que llevabas de Somn debes estar ahora por las nubes ::



Yo recomende sonm, el de dent creo que fue divad, pero bueno para eso estamos todos, para ayudar...si que voy cargadito de sonm, si llega al dolar ya me llevo beneficios de 5 cifras, todo sea que pinche y la cotizacion se vaya a tomar por culo::, pero si todo sale bien me monto la fiesta en la garita::


----------



## stiff upper lip (23 Dic 2017)

De momento el único secreto es ...

Hold!!

Ya lo decía Mariano


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (23 Dic 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Chicos atencion con SONM que vuelve a la carga, se ha recuperado y a roto su valor maximo, esta a 50 centavos...este dia 25 viene papa noel con el estreno de la red de pruebas y estamos todos espectantes, estoy seguro de que llegara al dolar, pastrollon pal bolsillo.



Si ahora no llega, sera para la Q1 de Febrero, ahora mismo están negociando con parners, universidades, centros de salud y demás para ofrecer sus servicios,de prueba hasta que salga la versión final en Julio-Agosto si todo va bien.


----------



## davitin (23 Dic 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Si ahora no llega, sera para la Q1 de Febrero, ahora mismo están negociando con parners, universidades, centros de salud y demás para ofrecer sus servicios,de prueba hasta que salga la versión final en Julio-Agosto si todo va bien.



Mejor, asi dara tiempo de cargar mas, pero estos van a ser pelotazo en el 2018 seguro.


----------



## Parlakistan (23 Dic 2017)

La fiesta que hay en las coins de debajo del top 20 está siendo espectacular, yo por ejemplo pillé Lbry credits y Tenx y están sobre un 40%. Lo de Dent por ejemplo es increíble. Enhorabuena a los premiados que no son pocos.


----------



## trancos123 (23 Dic 2017)

Parlakistan dijo:


> La fiesta que hay en las coins de debajo del top 20 está siendo espectacular, yo por ejemplo pillé Lbry credits y Tenx y están sobre un 40%. Lo de Dent por ejemplo es increíble. Enhorabuena a los premiados que no son pocos.



Lo bueno de Dent es que tienen un producto que ya esta funcionando y en las próximas semanas iran anunciando novedades: app de ios apunto de publicarse, la de android en preparación, mas exchanges, mas partners...
Dent to the moon !


----------



## trancos123 (23 Dic 2017)

PIVX 12.52$ !!

A ver si llega a 20$ para finales de año.


----------



## Divad (23 Dic 2017)

trancos123 dijo:


> Podrías explicar un poco mejor las imágenes?
> O mejor pq no haces un vídeo explicando como operas y te lo pagamos con alguna crypto? con un vídeo de 10-15min imagino que seria suficiente.



En criptolandia si haces hold acabas ganando, si surfeas te llevas los extras de cada ola.

La única contra que tiene es que la ola supere los límites que has fijado quedándote demasiado lejos para volver a entrar. 

He vuelto a mirar el libro y si baja entro en la siguiente orden


Otra opción si has perdido la ola es entrar directamente a precio de mercado y buscar el nuevo límite de venta. La contra es la posible corrección que te puedes llevar, la ventaja que tan solo tendrías que esperar a que llegue a tu marca fijada 

---------- Post added 23-dic-2017 at 18:16 ----------

100B en 24h :: Gracias Sophy! :Aplauso::Baile:


----------



## trancos123 (23 Dic 2017)

Divad dijo:


> En criptolandia si haces hold acabas ganando, si surfeas te llevas los extras de cada ola.
> 
> La única contra que tiene es que la ola supere los límites que has fijado quedándote demasiado lejos para volver a entrar.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por la explicacion, un par de dudas
Esta imagen que has puesto, entiendo que hay una orden de compra de 55 btc al precio de 0.0003070, es correcto?
Entonces tu que haces si estas fuera de esa coin? comprar a un precio mayor que 0.0003070 esperando q con la compra fuerte suba aun mas la moneda?


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (23 Dic 2017)

SONM Presents its MVP for Christmas


----------



## Oso Amoroso (23 Dic 2017)

trancos123 dijo:


> Entonces tu que haces si estas fuera de esa coin? comprar a un precio mayor que 0.0003070 esperando q con la compra fuerte suba aun mas la moneda?



Siendo un novato en estas cosas compras por un precio inmediatamente superior a esa posicion de compra bestial porque actua de soporte, compras en ese +1 sobre el precio de ese soporte y luego te fijas en las ordenes de venta donde esta el ballenato de turno esperando a soltar lastre que indica la cresta de la ola, pones orden de venta por un precio un poco menor a donde aparece el ballenato y ganas dicho margen......creo qeu es lo que ha ido haciendo y si no es asi pues esperando respuesta para ver donde la he cagado en mi explicacion :XX:


----------



## Divad (23 Dic 2017)

trancos123 dijo:


> Muchas gracias por la explicacion, un par de dudas
> Esta imagen que has puesto, entiendo que hay una orden de compra de 55 btc al precio de 0.0003070, es correcto?
> Entonces tu que haces si estas fuera de esa coin? comprar a un precio mayor que 0.0003070 esperando q con la compra fuerte suba aun mas la moneda?



Correcto! Salvo que no son 50BTC, sino ETH. Prefiero surfear las olas con el par ETH... me da una cierta tranquilidad con un recorrido ascendente.

Ponerse a mirar el libro y localizar los rebotes para ponerse delante en todo momento. 

Surfear y cerrando siempre en positivo.

---------- Post added 23-dic-2017 at 18:29 ----------




Oso Amoroso dijo:


> Siendo un novato en estas cosas compras por un precio inmediatamente superior a esa posicion de compra bestial porque actua de soporte, compras en ese +1 sobre el precio de ese soporte y luego te fijas en las ordenes de venta donde esta el ballenato de turno esperando a soltar lastre que indica la cresta de la ola, pones orden de venta por un precio un poco menor a donde aparece el ballenato y ganas dicho margen......creo qeu es lo que ha ido haciendo y si no es asi pues esperando respuesta para ver donde la he cagado en mi explicacion :XX:



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## trancos123 (23 Dic 2017)

Muchas gracias Oso amoroso y Divad, estas fiestas probaré la táctica a ver q tal.
Me ha parecido leeros que esto lo hacéis con coins de poco valor, que valgan céntimos, es así?


----------



## Divad (23 Dic 2017)

trancos123 dijo:


> Muchas gracias Oso amoroso y Divad, estas fiestas probaré la táctica a ver q tal.
> Me ha parecido leeros que esto lo hacéis con coins de poco valor, que valgan céntimos, es así?



Lo puedes hacer con cualquier cripto que tenga un volumen importante para no quedarte dormido. He cogido xvg por su tendencia alcista y el empuje que lleva. 

Con dent aunque vaya subiendo es más lento, lo tengo fijado en hitbtc a 0.000029. En el 30 hay una diferencia de +300~ETH.

---------- Post added 23-dic-2017 at 18:45 ----------

Me he encontrado la siguiente reunión... Veré si baja hasta dicha orden ::


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (23 Dic 2017)

A todo esto wagerr sigue escalando poco a poco. De la Ico de este verano que estuvo de 0,05$ a 0,10$ (yo las pillé a 0,09$). Ahora está en máximo a 0,41$. Se supone que el mes que viene empezará a funcionar la maintest, hay expectación.


----------



## coolerman (23 Dic 2017)

Mira que quise pillar Dent con el bajonazo, pero me pilló sin nada... Qué asco ser pobre xD


----------



## Superoeo (23 Dic 2017)

¿No os parece que el cambio de ayer de Waves a Waves NG ha pasado un poco desapercibido? Ha pumpeado un poco esta mañana pero con el subidón general ha pasado sin pena ni gloria ni oigo a nadie comentar nada.

Por cierto, al parecer la semana que viene van a hacer un airdrop en Waves ha dicho el creador.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (23 Dic 2017)

Superoeo dijo:


> ¿No os parece que el cambio de ayer de Waves a Waves NG ha pasado un poco desapercibido? Ha pumpeado un poco esta mañana pero con el subidón general ha pasado sin pena ni gloria ni oigo a nadie comentar nada.
> 
> Por cierto, al parecer la semana que viene van a hacer un airdrop en Waves ha dicho el creador.



Opino lo mismo, de hecho están previstos varios airdrops, tanto para holders de Waves como de Waves Community. (aunque no he visto detalles de cantidades ni monedas en los airdrops).

Además parece que el cambio a Waves NG ha ido bien. Quizás empiece un subidón cuando menos lo esperemos.


----------



## coolerman (23 Dic 2017)

Tengo un poquito de cash en Bittrex. Recomendacion de alguna chapa de ese exchange?


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (23 Dic 2017)

¿Alguien de aquí es experto con Etherdelta?

Me está suponiendo un suplicio de intentos intentar retornar tokens comprados en ED a mi wallet personal, tanto en el paso de withdraw como en transfer, cuando los hago me dice que OK, pero después se quedan los intentos en ???? después de 30-40 min, y hay que ir probando de repetir, ¿Sabéis si algo normal o habitual de este exchange?


----------



## Divad (23 Dic 2017)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> ¿Alguien de aquí es experto con Etherdelta?
> 
> Me está suponiendo un suplicio de intentos intentar retornar tokens comprados en ED a mi wallet personal, tanto en el paso de withdraw como en transfer, cuando los hago me dice que OK, pero después se quedan los intentos en ???? después de 30-40 min, y hay que ir probando de repetir, ¿Sabéis si algo normal o habitual de este exchange?



Para sacarlos de ED tienes que colocarlos en withdraw, una vez los tengas ahí puedes usar transfer o myetherwallet > metamask para mover las chapas.

Si el gas 0.1 da error, pruebo con 4 de gas. Sigue dando error voy subiendo hasta que entre la orden.

Con 1515 TX pendientes debería de entrar 0.1 8:


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (23 Dic 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Para sacarlos de ED tienes que colocarlos en withdraw, una vez los tengas ahí puedes usar transfer o myetherwallet > metamask para mover las chapas.
> 
> Si el gas 0.1 da error, pruebo con 4 de gas. Sigue dando error voy subiendo hasta que entre la orden.
> 
> Con 1515 TX pendientes debería de entrar 0.1 8:



Gracias tío, después de 3 intentos en ED conseguí que me aceptara el Withdraw, pero el transfer desde ED fue imposible (4 intentos). Al final he hecho el transfer desde MyEteherwallet y todo bien :Aplauso:


----------



## Divad (23 Dic 2017)

Nueva entrada en xvg


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (23 Dic 2017)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> ¿Alguien de aquí es experto con Etherdelta?
> 
> Me está suponiendo un suplicio de intentos intentar retornar tokens comprados en ED a mi wallet personal, tanto en el paso de withdraw como en transfer, cuando los hago me dice que OK, pero después se quedan los intentos en ???? después de 30-40 min, y hay que ir probando de repetir, ¿Sabéis si algo normal o habitual de este exchange?



Si, es normal, tanto ahí como con Hitbtc,si les mandas un correo a support te lo resuelven relativamente rápido, pero no es plan de que dejes la orden y te vayas de casa y al volver siga igual, te joden vivo.

Hay ciertos exchanges que ni con un palo.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (23 Dic 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Si, es normal, tanto ahí como con Hitbtc,si les mandas un correo a support te lo resuelven relativamente rápido, pero no es plan de que dejes la orden y te vayas de casa y al volver siga igual, te joden vivo.
> 
> Hay ciertos exchanges que ni con un palo.



Sí, después del mal rato que me ha hecho pasar esta tarde Etherdelta intentaré evitarlo.

Lo jodido de este mundillo es que cuando los tokens están baratos es, muchas veces, por estar en exchanges cutrecillos como ED.


----------



## Divad (23 Dic 2017)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Sí, después del mal rato que me ha hecho pasar esta tarde Etherdelta intentaré evitarlo.
> 
> Lo jodido de este mundillo es que cuando los tokens están baratos es, muchas veces, por estar en exchanges cutrecillos como ED.



Quien quiere pelotazos tiene que bailar en cualquier exchange


----------



## Benjamin Linus (23 Dic 2017)

Ya se han resuelto las tardanzas de los 2 ingresos que hice, menos mal. Y lo de la IP pasa cada vez que me conecto con la red de datos del teléfono, así que 0 preocupaciones.
Ahora peleando con HitBTC para sacar los réditos de DENT, del que me salgo para quizá en un futuro volver a entrar, pero no me fío de ese exchange por lo tanto, out!

p.d. estoy en la lista de KWHcoin, ya he visto opiniones de todos los tipos acerca de ella. Qué pensáis, tiene futuro o irá para el vaso de las shitcoins?


----------



## tigrecito (23 Dic 2017)

Parece que SONM ya va para arriba, ha aguantado muy bien el arreon de ayer. Gracias davitin por la recomendación!!

Enviado desde mi A0001 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## McMax (23 Dic 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Nueva entrada en xvg



Esta tabla donde la ves? Porque en binance no me sale


----------



## Divad (23 Dic 2017)

McMax dijo:


> Esta tabla donde la ves? Porque en binance no me sale



Exchange > Basic
Tienes 3 modos de ver el libro (ventas (rojo) y compras (verde), compras (verde) y ventas (rojo)


----------



## jorgitonew (24 Dic 2017)

juli!!! vaya Navidades te vas a dar con tus pivx.... descorcha ahí una buen champan y kaviar


----------



## haruki murakami (24 Dic 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Vuelve Pulgoso de la calle, le he dado 50 pavos para que saliera a darse una vuelta,... y me cuenta que ha estado en el Bar de su amigo: Dog Watch...
> 
> ¿Y?.. le pregunto.
> 
> ...



Va a ser que tal vez bajemos de nuevo...tu pulgoso como hace para tener razon?


----------



## Divad (24 Dic 2017)

Lleva un par de horas puesta la orden (171ETH). Me he colado en el 0.00030003, no vaya a ser un farol y me pierda toda la subida ::


----------



## hoppe (24 Dic 2017)

En Binance no me deja colocar ninguna orden, siempre pone "failed".

¿Os ha pasado/pasa a alguien ?


----------



## Divad (24 Dic 2017)

hoppe dijo:


> En Binance no me deja colocar ninguna orden, siempre pone "failed".
> 
> ¿Os ha pasado/pasa a alguien ?



Las ordenes directas me ha fallado alguna vez a la hora de vender ya que la cantidad no corresponde con el valor de la cripto en ese momento, si fluctúa demasiado igual es más jodido.

Con los límites no entrarás en diferentes saltos de precio.


----------



## haruki murakami (24 Dic 2017)

Parece que vamos de nuevo para abajo....despues de dos bajadas en menos de 4 dias..se proponen volver a bajar todo...cual puede ser el interes? Yo especulo que lo que esperan es que se debiliten las manos y que las altcoins/shitcoin vayan perdiendo fuerza tras cada bajada para que la gente vaya perdiendo confianza..por ahora parece que no les conviene (a los que estan detras de esto), que bitcoin pierda su trono.


----------



## Divad (24 Dic 2017)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Parece que vamos de nuevo para abajo....despues de dos bajadas en menos de 4 dias..se proponen volver a bajar todo...cual puede ser el interes? Yo especulo que lo que esperan es que se debiliten las manos y que las altcoins/shitcoin vayan perdiendo fuerza tras cada bajada para que la gente vaya perdiendo confianza..por ahora parece que no les conviene (a los que estan detras de esto), que bitcoin pierda su trono.



Si quieres ganar unos extras hay que dedicarse a comprar barato y vender caro. Sería muy fácil entrar en la cripto de turno, sentarse y salirse con beneficios :: Aunque entren las correcciones generales están las compras reflejando el soporte (como he mostrado xvg). Cada cripto tendrá la suya 

---------- Post added 24-dic-2017 at 01:08 ----------

La orden me entró ya que rebotó en el 0.00029. Veremos si baja hasta el soporte o se va de fiesta hasta los 39 y me llevo el premio


----------



## haruki murakami (24 Dic 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Si quieres ganar unos extras hay que dedicarse a comprar barato y vender caro. Sería muy fácil entrar en la cripto de turno, sentarse y salirse con beneficios :: Aunque entren las correcciones generales están las compras reflejando el soporte (como he mostrado xvg). Cada cripto tendrá la suya
> 
> ---------- Post added 24-dic-2017 at 01:08 ----------
> 
> La orden me entró ya que rebotó en el 0.00029. Veremos si baja hasta el soporte o se va de fiesta hasta los 39 y me llevo el premio



Mucha suerte Divad!


----------



## endemoniado (24 Dic 2017)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Parece que vamos de nuevo para abajo....despues de dos bajadas en menos de 4 dias..se proponen volver a bajar todo...cual puede ser el interes? Yo especulo que lo que esperan es que se debiliten las manos y que las altcoins/shitcoin vayan perdiendo fuerza tras cada bajada para que la gente vaya perdiendo confianza..por ahora parece que no les conviene (a los que estan detras de esto), que bitcoin pierda su trono.



Todavía es pronto para sacar conclusiones. En 15.000 dólares (bitfinex) los alcistas han encontrado una resistencia brutal, lo cual entraba dentro de lo previsible, es normal que el mercado busque un soporte sobre el que pivotar después de un rebote de 5000 merkels en pocas horas. Si testea los 13.000 muy rápido y rompe con fuerza empezaría a preocuparme. También podría ser el inicio de un ciclo bajista pero como hace años que el bitcoin no sufre uno el crash estaría servido. Hasta ahora el patrón que siempre se ha repetido ha sido el siguiente, una aceleración de la tendencia alcista tras cada hundimiento de la cotización, hay que preguntarse... que es más probable, que el bitcoin supere los 20.000 $ en las próximas semanas o que busque un primer suelo en torno a los 8000 ¿?


----------



## Filósofo Hardcore (24 Dic 2017)

Hola, me estreno en el hilo.

Tenia unos cuantos NXT por ahi perdidos (unos 16000) y he visto que ha empezado a subir como la espuma. Me conecto al wallet despues de hace lo menos 3 anios y veo a parte de mis NXT hay tambien hay un saldo en Ardor, que es un nombre que me sonaba tambien de haberlo leido por aqui. Me imagino que el saldo que tengo de Ardor debe de ser algun airdrop que hacen de esos.


Intuyo que la subida de NXT de ahora es porque se acerca otro airdrop de esos en alguna otra moneda. Alguien me puede dar algo de informacion al respecto?


----------



## juli (24 Dic 2017)

jorgitonew dijo:


> juli!!! vaya Navidades te vas a dar con tus pivx.... descorcha ahí una buen champan y kaviar



Mira qué salidas se está cascando a cada barrido. Ahora mismo, otra.

En cuanto se gira el dump...van a por ella.


----------



## jorgitonew (24 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> Mira qué salidas se está cascando a cada barrido. Ahora mismo, otra.
> 
> En cuanto se gira el dump...van a por ella.



pues me jode bastante porque quería cargar más de las que llevo pero no puedo porque tengo todo en nxt y ardor y aún no puedo vender... ojalá hubiese sido toda esta subida en 15 días... me va a tocar comprar cara

si que veo a pivx llegar a 100 $ sin problemas


----------



## Divad (24 Dic 2017)

En eth se puede volver a usar 0.1 de GAS :: 


imagenes fotografia


----------



## haruki murakami (24 Dic 2017)

Alguien se anima a especular y dar un escenario de lo que podría ocurrir apartir de ahorra? Pulgoso dice que bicoin se va a 9000 o sube de los 20000

Aqui va la mía...Bitcoin subirá imparable hasta los 30mil, y volvera su efecto agujero negro, veremos a Bitcoin cash en 2000, ethereum en 400-500, ripple a 0.75, IOTA en 2 a 2.5,DASH entre 800-900.. Y asi..


----------



## Divad (24 Dic 2017)

Mi película, muerte lentamente de BTC. Criptolandia llora unos momentos y vuelve a la fiesta para todos menos para el padre que agoniza siendo devorado por sus hijos...

El año 2017 acabará:
ETH $1300
Dash $2900
BCH $5100
Ripple $9
Neo $230 (16 de Febrero año nuevo en China = $600)
Ripple $10 

Festivales por todos los lados ::


----------



## carlosjulian (24 Dic 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Mi película, muerte lentamente de BTC. Criptolandia llora unos momentos y vuelve a la fiesta para todos menos para el padre que agoniza siendo devorado por sus hijos...
> 
> El año 2017 acabará:
> ETH $1300
> ...



Maestro puso dos veces a Ripple. y su predicción está muy buena. lo de NEO se ve enorme, aún ando leyendo la parte técnica, y ver como solucionan la cantidad de tx/s, que es lo que detiene en toda escalabilidad a las coins.


----------



## Divad (24 Dic 2017)

06:22:00 => $521.282.000.000 // 10 => 20 o 8.12 
15:12:00 => $600.437.000.000 // 9 => 20 o 6.14

En 8h50m han movido $79.155.000.000 // 13 => 16.11

21:22:00 => $600.650.000.000 // 7 => 17 o 6.11
02:57:00 => $521.501.000.000 // 14 => 14 o 8.6

En 5h35m han movido $79.149.000.000 // 13 => 16.14 



El azar no existe, todo es causal 

---------- Post added 24-dic-2017 at 06:24 ----------




carlosjulian dijo:


> Maestro puso dos veces a Ripple. y su predicción está muy buena. lo de NEO se ve enorme, aún ando leyendo la parte técnica, y ver como solucionan la cantidad de tx/s, que es lo que detiene en toda escalabilidad a las coins.



Claro síntoma de que ya va siendo hora de que me vaya a dormir :XX:

Buena caza!

---------- Post added 24-dic-2017 at 06:57 ----------




carlosjulian dijo:


> Maestro puso dos veces a Ripple. y su predicción está muy buena. lo de NEO se ve enorme, aún ando leyendo la parte técnica, y ver como solucionan la cantidad de tx/s, que es lo que detiene en toda escalabilidad a las coins.



Claro síntoma de que ya va siendo hora de que me vaya a dormir :XX:

Buena caza!

No lo podía evitar jajajaja el amigo se ha montado una fiesta mejor, del 40 al 45 8: Allí nos vemos! :Baile:



Podríamos ir aportando patrones de compras y ventas de cada cripto. Capturando los puntos calientes ya tenemos unos márgenes por donde nos tenemos que mover. Solo hay que ir estando al loro de cambios para corregir la orden.

El nuevo juego tiene este regalo, si te animas a seguir las olas te llevas tus extras :Aplauso:

Disfrutad! :Baile:


----------



## Parlakistan (24 Dic 2017)

Buenas, ¿qué sabéis del roadmap de Neo? De momento está muy tranquila, pero como el gobierno chino decida que es la plataforma blockchain que tiene permiso para hacer cosas allí...


----------



## silverwindow (24 Dic 2017)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Buenas, ¿qué sabéis del roadmap de Neo? De momento está muy tranquila, pero como el gobierno chino decida que es la plataforma blockchain que tiene permiso para hacer cosas allí...




Estas cosas no se pueden saber.
Hay mucho rumor sobre el asunto,pero nada mas de momento.

Hat q estar montado en el tren y esperar a que arranque.Que puede ser en 2 dias o en 6 meses.


----------



## Patanegra (24 Dic 2017)

silverwindow dijo:


> Estas cosas no se pueden saber.
> Hay mucho rumor sobre el asunto,pero nada mas de momento.
> 
> Hat q estar montado en el tren y esperar a que arranque.Que puede ser en 2 dias o en 6 meses.



que espere, que espere, estoy movilizando en el tema 200.000 euros de ahorros pero solo pueden llegar poco a poco. Hasta el 7 de enero mis tropas no estaran totalmente movilizadas.

200.000 euros en Enero seran cuantos en Junio si mi cartera es PIVX/XVG/Ripple/IOTA/EDG/PRL/ADA/DENT/VIBE?


----------



## Donald Draper (24 Dic 2017)

Pues o 2 millones o 2 euros. A saber.

Yo estoy aprovechando estas bajadas para, tal y como dije, ir construyendo una cartera con las 'fuertes', DASH, LTC, XRP y los ETH que tenía. Para Enero que tengo vacaciones, voy a ir metiendome en otros exchanges para ir comprando las 'penny alts'.
Felices fiestas!


----------



## davitin (24 Dic 2017)

El dia 25 listan NEM en OKEX, que no se si es un exchange chino o coreano...alguien sabe algo de este exchange? habra un buen pump?

Tambien habra un anuncio especial de MONACO y el 26 la meten en hitbc.


----------



## trancos123 (24 Dic 2017)

Otra caida para btc: 12500


----------



## besto (24 Dic 2017)

Qué potencial le veis a raiblocks? Tiene tecnologia interesante y el market cap que ha conseguido estando en exchanges megacutres es bastante decente. Si como parece sale en mas exchanges en los proximas semanas tiene buena pinta ¿no?


----------



## trancos123 (24 Dic 2017)

besto dijo:


> Qué potencial le veis a raiblocks? Tiene tecnologia interesante y el market cap que ha conseguido estando en exchanges megacutres es bastante decente. Si como parece sale en mas exchanges en los proximas semanas tiene buena pinta ¿no?



Hablan muy bien, es un estilo iota pero que ya esta funcionando.

---------- Post added 24-dic-2017 at 11:47 ----------

Estoy pensando en vender 0x y digybite (sacaría lo mismo q metí) y comprar mas NEO ahora q esta barata.
Como lo veis?


----------



## davitin (24 Dic 2017)

Otra vez bajadas, todo baja y no se puede aprovechar lo que hay invertido, esto ya aburre...a ver si despues de esto pillamos otro periodo de estabilidad y crecimiento para las alts.


----------



## jorgitonew (24 Dic 2017)

alguien piensa que negrofuturo y clapham es la misma persona o son familia??


----------



## Gian Gastone (24 Dic 2017)

Pero que co;o ha pasado, me acabo de levantar y veo esto, mi ultima moneda la gaste en ripple, ahhhhh


----------



## juli (24 Dic 2017)

jorgitonew dijo:


> pues me jode bastante porque quería cargar más de las que llevo pero no puedo porque tengo todo en nxt y ardor y aún no puedo vender... ojalá hubiese sido toda esta subida en 15 días... me va a tocar comprar cara
> 
> si que veo a pivx llegar a 100 $ sin problemas



Yo éso lo veo pero que muy asequible tras la salida de Unity, el exchange descentralizado "de la famiglia" el 1 de Febrero.. un proyecto de anonimato con soporte en desarrollo, seguridad y escrow ...junto con el nuevo roadmap de la moneda, colaboraciones...y alguna novedad aún en el aire, pero sólida en cero,coma... No veo porqué PIVX no repita poco más del x6 que lleva desde verano ( y lastrado con el desbarajuste de los ajustes del cambio a Zpiv ).

EL trecho de paciencia y comerse las tripas holdeando que ahora mismo pone de manifiesto Negrofuturo en sus posts , ya lo hemos pasado...y el personal ve perfectamente que PIVX ya es un producto usable que dobla con la minga cada 2 x 3 .

-----------------------------------------------------------------

Por cierto...Phore, TRIPLE VERDE y las 3 en 2 cifras hace nada en pleno barrido...again. Y van...

Hace una hora estaba ojeando el chart y en el último mes, ha metido un x12 en $ ...y UN x10 a BTC !!! :8: ( Más gráfico : Con los 1000 PIVX que costaba un Mnode de Phore hace algo menos de un mes, AYER, te podías pillar como 3 Bitcoins :: )

Su team, según la web, pasa de la docena de tipos ( e incluye incluso Marketing CMs para el mercado asiático / ya quedó claro que sus manuales van sólo en inglés...más 4 ó 5 lenguas de la zona - y ya! - / )...y entiendo que para cumplir roadmap el Q1, sólo tienen que encajar un interface de ecommerce a la wallet de moneda anónima ( y sin tocar ése código ) . Todo ello con un supply muy reducido y unas recompensas que ya deben rondar los 50 pavos diarios por mNode ( que valía menos de 5.000 euros no hace un mes, cuando empezamos a hablar de esta moneda - y éso es un retorno sólo en minado del 33% SEMANAL...flixpante - y hecho así aposta, por supuestón -).

Insisto : El poderío de Zpiv sin las cortapisas del raqueo en Rewards,exchanges, etc de PIVX ...puede ser una fucking ametralladora comercial dentro del nicho del anonimato...y el fusilazo de Zpiv no tiene por qué ser la chiquillada de 4 amiguetes que se podía entrever hace nada, ni mucho menos... sino una elección muy meditada.

Sacan hoja de ruta actualizada EN AÑO NUEVO ( para la beta de su Decentralized Market place que "iban a hacer" , pidieron voluntarios hace unos días ...y creo que YA LA HAN CHEQUEADO :ouch: ) 

En fin...mucho ojito al próximo mes de Phore, que ese supply es clitoridiano y llevan todo el mes doblando Mnodes cada semana.


"A lo tonto, a lo tonto...Quién es el tonto ???"



Spoiler



[youtube]fSV1euEwHaw[/youtube]


----------



## arras2 (24 Dic 2017)

No falla, me subo ayer en trx a medio camino, llego al 20% de beneficio, y cuando tiene via verde para subir, ostion del bitcoin. Atrapado. A esperar. No doy ni una. Hodl y cruzar los dedos para que no haya llegado el momento de cebar al Caimán.

Bajadas con muxo volumen. Vienen curvas fuertes. En 12k hab metido chicha fuerte, pensaba que los aguAntaría pero no.


----------



## juli (24 Dic 2017)

Actualizo : 

- Con 5 JIhans, te pillas 1 bitcoin y te sobra.
( recordemos que el record Alt lo tuvo ETH como en 1:3 - hacia mayo...y luego la diástole caníbal que vino en junio/julio /aún hoy, algunps tokens de ETH están recuperando su precio fiat de entonces /- )

- Con 3 Phore...1 PIVX...y lo mismo.

Matar al papi...una pasta ...y sin perder posiciones.




( "pase lo que pase, ya lo sabes : Yo no he sido..."  )


----------



## haruki murakami (24 Dic 2017)

No sé ustedes...pero como experimento a mi me gustaría ver a bitcoin rompiendo los 12mil y que baje a 9000... Si baja a ese nivel las alts y shitcoins bajarían mucho también o el hold se mantendría?


----------



## stiff upper lip (24 Dic 2017)

Zoin rozando los 0,28 

CLAPHAN VUELVE!


----------



## paketazo (24 Dic 2017)

Esta bajada por mucho que pueda joder a los de la última parada, era necesaria como lluvia en el desierto.

Si pretendemos que los tokens se adopten a largo plazo, no tiene ninguna lógica que todo suba un 100% semanal...¿quién coño va a soltar sus tesoros sabiendo que cada semana es más rico?

Necesitamos una bajada profunda, no sé si tanto como la que sufrió BTC desde 1100$ a 200$ en su día, que dejó cadáveres por todos lado, pero mínimo este 50% desde máximos que rondamos era muy necesario.

Y os lo digo no para que vendáis, ni para que compréis más, solo para que entendáis que este es el método de los mercados de regularse.

Podrán buscar noticias que lo justifiquen, y todas esas pijaditas de los twiters o de los foros, pero esto es lo que hay, *subida vertical = ostia monumental*.

Lo que me llama la atención de este mundillo es la velocidad con la que se suceden los acontecimientos. Esto en un índice bursátil tardaría meses en suceder, si no años...y aquí en una semana dejan los osciladores listos para otra.

Supongo que las nuevas generaciones no tienen ganas de perder el tiempo esperando buenos precios para entrar o para salir, por eso lo llevan todo a su lugar cagando leches, tanto por arriba como por abajo.

La duda que tengo, es si ahora veremos un lateral bajista de semanas hasta ese -50% al menos, 9000$ para BTC, o bajaremos a buscar el -80% sobre los 4000$.

Pase lo que pase, estamos ganando tiempo, no os olvidéis, tiempo para mejorar la distribución, la adopción, para mejorar los códigos, tiempo para que entre sangre nueva, tiempo para pensar lo que hemos visto, y sobre todo, tiempo para que perdais mucho el tiempo haciendo cábalas como esta que acabo de escribir.

Un saludo y felices fiestas a todos...y salud.


----------



## haruki murakami (24 Dic 2017)

Felices fiestas!! Y que el bitcoin baje a los 7500 de NegroFuturo y to the moon hasta los 30mil asi subimos todos!!


----------



## stiff upper lip (24 Dic 2017)

Yo no suelto, me hundo con mi barco.


----------



## juli (24 Dic 2017)

Paketazo.

Es acojonante...porque ya incluso cuando un barrido suelta mini-bulltraps , que antes eran para añadir la pasta de los más codiciosos a la saca de Nakamoto, ahora en medio de la caída...las coins baratas con el ojo echado, definen nuevos suelos más arriba...en minutos, una hora, un par de ellas...

Y cuanto más abajo...flixpas...hay coins que salen del barrido desde más arriba ( aquello de pillar coins golosas a -70% de hace apenas 5 meses, se acabó - o desde luego, se acabó en aquella medida...que era ABSOLUTA hacia TODAS las ALTS ).

Hoy, unode los 2 dilemas de BTC es que soltar sus posiciones para drenar SHitland...es practicamente renunciar a ellas...- se ve ya que sencillamente, se cambian por otras "de más atrás " - ...el caso es que éso va a acelerar el enriquecimiento y EL DESARROLLO de las mejores Blockchains ( y no hablo del top, sino de las que son atractivas, aún en el puesto 350, como suena ) con una consecuencia diáfana sobre las blockchains que hacen cosas : La expansión , OPERATIVA además de la comercial de Shitland en 2018...NADA MÁS COMENZAR 2018...va a ser un auténtico secuestro social. Repito : Secuestro social ...y la blockchain un tsunami global.

Este desarrollo, a su vez...nos lleva al otro dilema de los 2 mencionados : EL desarrollo que necesita BTC para que la fiesta OPERATIVA no se le escape en el asalto comercial al mundo real.



Buena noche y 2018 para tí también...y para el resto del forerío, por supuestón.


----------



## Patanegra (24 Dic 2017)

3 semanitas aqui, beneficios del 50% sobre el capital metido...en realidad mas ya que el capital llego poco a poco, asi que probablemente 100%. Y eso que me he tragado la caida de hace unos dias. Es raro ya que el market cap esta cerca de donde entré me imagino que los consejos leidos aqui (gracias compañeros!) me han permitido elegir mas bien caballos ganadores. 

Voy a meter otros 100.000 euros en los proximos dias pero la mitad los dejo en el exchange en euros o USd para pillar rebajas, las rebajas duran tan poco que hay que tener la liquidez muy rapido.

Por cierto, donde guardais monedas exoticas y nuevas como XVG o EDG?

edito mi post anterior una hora mas tarde, mis beneficios ahora son solo de 30% vaya hostion :XX:

pero yo hodleo asi que tranquilo....moraleja: hay que tener euros frescos para pillar estas caidas que duran muy poco


----------



## Chotadin (24 Dic 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Habrá que verlo..



Alguien me podría explicar en que consiste esa foto?


----------



## jorgitonew (24 Dic 2017)

juli, tienes una forma de expresarte bastante peculiar y original... solo con leer el post ya se que lo has escrito tu sin tener que mirar el nick

dices cosas bastante buenas y además eres gracioso.

p.d: no homo



---------- Post added 24-dic-2017 at 16:28 ----------




Patanegra dijo:


> 3 semanitas aqui, beneficios del 50% sobre el capital metido...en realidad mas ya que el capital llego poco a poco, asi que probablemente 100%. Y eso que me he tragado la caida de hace unos dias. Es raro ya que el market cap esta cerca de donde entré me imagino que los consejos leidos aqui (gracias compañeros!) me han permitido elegir mas bien caballos ganadores.
> 
> Voy a meter otros 100.000 euros en los proximos dias pero la mitad los dejo en el exchange en euros o USd para pillar rebajas, las rebajas duran tan poco que hay que tener la liquidez muy rapido.
> 
> Por cierto, donde guardais monedas exoticas y nuevas como XVG o EDG?



compra ardor


----------



## juli (24 Dic 2017)

Patanegra dijo:


> Por cierto, donde guardais monedas exoticas y nuevas como XVG o EDG?




Edgeless es token de ETH.


- --------------------------------------

- A la guay , los de los ROIs de Triggers, que ya pasa su ATH de 2,30 y los primeros deberían andar cerca de doblar  ( Yo ultimamente me curro unos ROIs más exigentes ya , hay que aprovechar el momento de fertilidad - y paso de BTC y de FIAT : Riqueza REAL - : Hago 2 mitades y cuando la que queiro sacar llega al importe en cantidad de moneda original con el que entré ...ROI ( Ésto asegura que el 100% de lo dejado en la coin de destino es limpio , pues si la moneda original ha estado igualmente alcista, dejar la mitad de la aja conseguida no cubriría ya las monedas con que te financiaste inicialmente ).

- Phore pasando por enésima vez los 4 $...y PIVX aún sin recuperar los 12 pavos. Para el último metesaca que le he metido..cojonudo, MariLol...


----------



## jorgitonew (24 Dic 2017)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> Zoin rozando los 0,28
> 
> CLAPHAN VUELVE!



tiene poco volumen...a ver si solucionan ya nos problemas del wallet porque esa moneda que llegue a 1 es muy fácil y si se lo curran la llevan a 70 dólares como ha ocurrido con zcoin


----------



## juli (24 Dic 2017)

jorgitonew dijo:


> p.d: no homo



Mierda puta !!!...Ni asínnn pillo ???

Qué jodío hacerse viejo ... :´(


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (24 Dic 2017)

Aparte de en Bittrex ¿ donde más se puede comprar Cardano ?...ienso:


----------



## haruki murakami (24 Dic 2017)

Fedcoin...como afectará su salida al criptoworld?
Si los de la elite quisieran que criptoworld valga 0 lo podrían lograr cerrando los exchanges, declarando todo ilegal, aprovechando lo de la neutralidad del internet y luego sacando a la Fedcoin? Posible?


----------



## juli (24 Dic 2017)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Fedcoin...como afectará su salida al criptoworld?
> Si los de la elite quisieran que criptoworld valga 0 lo podrían lograr cerrando los exchanges, declarando todo ilegal, aprovechando lo de la neutralidad del internet y luego sacando a la Fedcoin? Posible?



Mejor montar Shitland, sacar la coin oficial y que los pazwatos empujen más al resto creyendo que te dan por el culo.

Win win.


----------



## Tex Johnston (24 Dic 2017)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Aparte de en Bittrex ¿ donde más se puede comprar Cardano ?...ienso:




Binance, Coinnest, Gate.io


----------



## javisurf99 (24 Dic 2017)

alguna web para comprar bitcoins rapido y seguro??
es que en localbitcoins son muy incompetentes....gracias


----------



## Tex Johnston (24 Dic 2017)

javisurf99 dijo:


> alguna web para comprar bitcoins rapido y seguro??
> es que en localbitcoins son muy incompetentes....gracias



Coinbase, con tarjeta de crédito; aunque te desangran con las comisiones y generalmente las monedas cuestan más caras que en otros exchanges.


----------



## javisurf99 (24 Dic 2017)

muchas gracias tex voy a probar


----------



## sabueXo (24 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> Edgeless es token de ETH.
> 
> 
> - --------------------------------------
> ...



Yo he llegado tarde... no me llegan las transferencias SEPA a tiempo y ha saltado en 2 días Trigger....

He conseguido pillar 1500 Trigger a precio razonable, pero quería pillar otros 2250 para tener dos nodos y pico (uno para vender cuando doble y el pico para sacar beneficio si se dispara dejando los otros 1500).

¿Estimas que está de subida y corregirá o ya no hay marcha atrás?


----------



## Divad (24 Dic 2017)

Para obtener beneficios en criptolandia hay que surfear las olas. Es la única forma que veo de sacarle tajada.

Me tenía que haber salido en 0.00039999 ya que el techo muy inflado en .00045 era el señuelo ::

Había visto el rebote a los 0.00033 y viendo como bailaba sobre los 0.00040 me fui a dormir. 


fotos gratis hd


15h de bajada desde máximos, ahora debería tocar unas 12h de subida hasta nuevo máximo.

Estaría bien la colaboración de los picapica para que se currasen un bot que recopilase la entrada de ordenes superior a X cantidad, acumulación de chapas en X valor y un informe detallado de las últimas ordenes del libro que marcan un cambio de rumbo. 

Con un programa así ya podríamos surfear todas las olas sin tener que estar revisando el libro de arriba abajo constantemente.


----------



## juli (24 Dic 2017)

Cuando entraba Cardano en el top, metí un artículo que la ponía de SCAM para arriba...(ya dije de cogerlo con pinzas ) y de ser algo irrelevante tecnológicamente pese al autobombo.

Ese artículo mencionaba como auténtico referente rupturista a un token de ETH sacado por gente del MIT ( Instituto tecnológico de Massachussets ) . 

Lleva un x3 en un mes y parece que ya claramente desperezándose...y es fácil de cargar, pues anda en los principales exchanges. Aún a un pavo y pico con un float masticable para lo que estila. El propio MIT es inversor del proyecto...ente otros "figuras". En ese aspecto, tirando del modelo Dash de nutrirse de cerebrinas vía Universidad yankee...siendo el MIT de auténtico relumbrón.

Un Token de ETH, pues, con todas las de la ley...sobre el papel. No digo ná y te lo digo tó.

Enigma (ENG) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap

Enigma

¿Por qué el MIT es la mejor universidad del mundo?

---------- Post added 24-dic-2017 at 18:07 ----------




sabueXo dijo:


> Yo he llegado tarde... no me llegan las transferencias SEPA a tiempo y ha saltado en 2 días Trigger....
> 
> He conseguido pillar 1500 Trigger a precio razonable, pero quería pillar otros 2250 para tener dos nodos y pico (uno para vender cuando doble y el pico para sacar beneficio si se dispara dejando los otros 1500).
> 
> ¿Estimas que está de subida y corregirá o ya no hay marcha atrás?



Yo en Triggers vengo desde la quema de coins a equis cents...y voy largo sin problema ( pero ojo, también voy gratis hace tiempo y relativamente, me la pela ) ...la reciente oferta de Mnodes la solté aquí por si os servía a vosotros y se marcaba un x2 rapidillo .

Si quieres info, mete Triggers en el busca con mi nick y verás lo posteado...empezando por su estrategia de mercado innovadora, que tendrá su aquél hasta que rompa - si lo consiguen, claro ...aunque el producto cental parece de lo más comercialote -. 

CUando lo leas,ya, lo que a tí te cuadre. Personalmente, no veo porqué no vaya a ponerse en unos pavos y de ahí, para arriba. Los Mnodes seguirán siendo asequibles a 5 o 6 pavos, por qué no ? Éso sí, y ésto vale para todo lo que postee...yo voy a todo por fundamentales , expriencia e instinto...y ya ! ...y de si sube , baja etc...lo que es por AT , rayas y todo eso, ni puta idea, vamos. A mí entre 1 y 1,20/30 , que es cuando lo solté, me parecía attractivo...si me pregntas ahora, a 2,30...pues está claro que más difícil cada vez.


----------



## Luztu (24 Dic 2017)

Como veis Qash? futuro pump? he estado leyendo y aunque parece un proyecto muy ambicioso, no tiene mala pinta... estoy por pillar algo.


----------



## Divad (24 Dic 2017)

Vuelve el bot a fijar en los 40

fotos gratis hd


----------



## arras2 (24 Dic 2017)

Pues yo nada... Sigo como un gato de escayola, no me muevo. Y lo poco que he hecho, atrapado. Creo que soy el mejor indicador, hay que hacer lo contrario.

Feliz Navidad y felices plusvalias.


----------



## Divad (24 Dic 2017)

Cabe decir que estando en perdidas y surfear la ola se corre el riesgo de aumentar las perdidas, pero si cazas todas las olas dentro del margen que dejan los bots... de estar con perdidas en X crypto pasarás a ir ganando extras por cada ola que surfees 

---------- Post added 24-dic-2017 at 18:33 ----------

Se posicionan... Prefiero asegurar con 39, aunque al estar en horas de capitalización alcista puede subir perfectamente hasta donde les de la gana 


fotos gratis hd


----------



## arras2 (24 Dic 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Cabe decir que estando en perdidas y surfear la ola se corre el riesgo de aumentar las perdidas, pero si cazas todas las olas dentro del margen que dejan los bots... de estar con perdidas en X crypto pasarás a ir ganando extras por cada ola que surfees



Soy tan afortunado que si pongo la orden de entrada justo encima del paquete, vendrá el cambio de tendencia y atrapado de nuevo jajaja.

Lo de atacar a la api para hacerlo... Había pensado intentarlo. Pero lo malo es que yo creo que requiere de arte, y los bots serán lo que quieras, pero de arte más bien poco.


----------



## Divad (24 Dic 2017)

arras2 dijo:


> Soy tan afortunado que si pongo la orden de entrada justo encima del paquete, vendrá el cambio de tendencia y atrapado de nuevo jajaja.
> 
> Lo de atacar a la api para hacerlo... Había pensado intentarlo. Pero lo malo es que yo creo que requiere de arte, y los bots serán lo que quieras, pero de arte más bien poco.



Los ves venir, en dos capturas he ido captando la entrada de ordenes... Otra más;


fotos gratis hd

Es como si estuvieran avisando de que llega un petardazo para arriba y todos quieren trincar su parte del pastel creando así el cambio de tendencia.

Quienes sufren de ansiedad igual se calman al surfear las olas. Nada escapa de las ordenes fijadas y uno se debe de quedar en calma tras actuar según los márgenes fijados 

En criptolandia es más fácil ganar dinero que perderlo :XX:


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (24 Dic 2017)

Acerca de Dent, no se si estaba ya aclarado pero..

Dent price will fluctuate depending of supply and demand on the Dent exchange. Market decides.

El dia 28 sacan oficialmente la app para Ios.
Android users February/March

Boom.


----------



## trancos123 (24 Dic 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Acerca de Dent, no se si estaba ya aclarado pero..
> 
> Dent price will fluctuate depending of supply and demand on the Dent exchange. Market decides.
> 
> ...



Yo llevo 160.000 dents, ni te imaginas las ganas q tengo que haga un to the moon.


----------



## Divad (24 Dic 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Acerca de Dent, no se si estaba ya aclarado pero..
> 
> Dent price will fluctuate depending of supply and demand on the Dent exchange. Market decides.
> 
> ...



La estoy surfeando, en 29 me salgo y entraré más abajo. Tampoco me importa quedarme fuera cuando tengo otro montón de chapas hodl

---------- Post added 24-dic-2017 at 19:15 ----------

Dice el amo que de los 30 no la baja ::

fotos gratis hd


----------



## RutgerBlume (24 Dic 2017)

Hola! En forocoches he visto un hilo donde hablaban de una crypto nueva, Actioncoin. El 1 de Marzo de 2018 habrá un airdrop de Actioncoin y regalaran tokens de su moneda a todos los que se registren ahora. Es completamente gratis. Podeis ver el white paper aqui:
http://action.jndfswg9eq.maxcdn-edge.com/action-white-paper.pdf

Para daros de alta, podeis ir directamente a la web del Proyecto: Action Coin
Aunque os estaria agradecido si usais mi referido para hacerlo: Join Now

Saludos!


----------



## javisurf99 (24 Dic 2017)

alguna web para comprar dent???


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (24 Dic 2017)

Todo listo, regalos en la bolsa, mi abuela llamandome , chaqueta puesta, guantes por el escritorio, no puedo antes de irme dejar esta noticia pasar, no se si esta puesto pero TRX ha anunciado su nuevo partner: Obike

La fiebre de las bicicletas compartidas llega a España
Recientemente, la empresa singapurense oBike desplegó en Madrid los últimos modelos de las 300 bicicletas con las que ha desembarcado en la capital, la primera ciudad española en la que opera. Pero los planes de oBike, fundada hace menos de un año y presente ya en 13 países, son mucho más ambiciosos. Barcelona, Granada, Valencia, Málaga y Sevilla serán las próximas paradas.

En total, explica Zico Liumingzhe, responsable de Desarrollo de Negocio de oBike en Europa, "queremos desplegar hasta 5.000 bicicletas en España, aunque esto dependerá de la acogida de los ciudadanos y de los ayuntamientos". Y aclara: "Hemos venido en paz para ser una parte más del sistema de transporte de la ciudad, estamos cooperando con los responsables locales y compartimos nuestros datos con ellos".

Cuando se ponga en marcha de verdad , sera un petardazo.

Buenas noches a todos y que paseis unas buenas fiestas, Juli, controla esos copazos, que te veo venir.. :elrisas:

---------- Post added 24-dic-2017 at 20:00 ----------




javisurf99 dijo:


> alguna web para comprar dent???



Kucoin
Etherdelta y Hitbtc, ni con un palo.


----------



## juli (24 Dic 2017)

Véndeme tu amoto vizkoñeraaaaa.... Kuñáááááóoooo !!! :XX: ::

[youtube]HzwKEpZYjCk[/youtube]



Le he pedido al olentzero una batidora como ésa. Qué ilu !!!

---------- Post added 24-dic-2017 at 20:39 ----------

Por cierto...Gracias especiales a CLAUDIUS , PAKETAZO, MICHINATO:..yo, con el cuelgue marca de la casa, i know, he intentáo pasar la bola a los chavales...

Gracias. 

ÉSO sí...suerte y cabeza a todos para el mogollón de 2018...y que redondee todo lo apuntado este año.


----------



## Bucanero (24 Dic 2017)

Solo desearos Felices Fiestas y buena caza en las criptos.


----------



## Divad (24 Dic 2017)

Mirando de surfear con Neo. Curioso que se repita el 835, la compra acabe en 4 y la venta en 3... 8:

fotos jpg gratis


----------



## sirpask (24 Dic 2017)

Colu plans to kick off the upcoming ICO through which it will issue its CLN tokens in January next year. The crowdsale will start on January 18 and end on January 25. The amount raised from the ICO to extend the development of the project and also to expand it to more countries. The company also announced a few months ago that it had plans to introduce open-source protocol Bankbox that will help financial institutions to give out cryptocurrency. The main idea with this move is to widen the use of cryptocurrencies in different sectors such as the music industry.


----------



## jorgitonew (25 Dic 2017)

2018 será el año del golpe de estado de ardor


----------



## Divad (25 Dic 2017)

trancos123 dijo:


> Yo llevo 160.000 dents, ni te imaginas las ganas q tengo que haga un to the moon.



Te pondrás a dar botes de alegría cuando suba a $1, pero te cagarás en ti mismo por no haber cogido más fichas. Ponle que te haces con 1M y el amo sube el juguete hasta los $300 o la burrada que le pongan (con los festivales que hay dentro, me espero cualquier locura :XX::Baile...

El listo del barrio las compró a céntimos y en semanas se hace asquerosamente rico :fiufiu::: 

How big is the mobile data market? (DENT VS XRP) : dentcoin

Hay que valorar todo cuanto nace... Así empezaron los bitcoñeros :Baile:

Estando dentro de criptolandia sin hacer nada ganas dinero y si surfeas te llevas extras. Nunca ha sido tan fácil *GANAR *:XX: Normal que cause un shock a los que están observando desde la tribuna. Tendríamos una 3GM si no hubiesen creado el juego... para "guerra" la que tienen creada en BTC 8:

Mejor seguir el guión en modo virtual y respetar el libre albedrío 



Spoiler



El chip vulnera el libre albedrío pero cada uno es libre de decidir,
de ser forzado el juego pierde toda su gracia...


----------



## juli (25 Dic 2017)

Ole, noctámbulos...

Lo último que me esperaba , andar a estas alturas otra vez en estos berenjenales...mamma mía...qué tiempos !!! ( éso sí, algo jodidillo, por que la mía era la del robotito, eh ? - al loro, que estoy a punto de meterle una morterada y hacerme una vuelta al marcador y pico...que ésa se pone en 1$ como hay un diox...)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showpost.php?p=19438552&postcount=3668

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Bueno...como era de esperar, pufos en Navidad...mal marketing...asínn que tenemos a todos los kuñáááááos del mundo libre fardando ante la familly de blockchain trillonaria champú navideño en mano.

4 muestras a cuenta de los últimos días...







ReddCoin $0,016793 11,82% 59,18% 481,68%

Enigma & Triggers, ATH ( al loro esos ROIs ) ...Phore a un paso...

...y además, redondo...PIVX echándose la siesta...con lo que puedo devolver lo rapiñado para zumbar éstas sin intereses.

Seguimos para bingo.


----------



## Patanegra (25 Dic 2017)

trancos123 dijo:


> Yo llevo 160.000 dents, ni te imaginas las ganas q tengo que haga un to the moon.



160.000 solo?

vuelvo de la cena de Navidad. Todos de mi familia han oido hablar mucho del Bitcoin, incluso han oido hablar del hostion reciente (pero no de la remontada). Nadie esta en el bitcoin ni conocen a nadie que esté metido. Les parece un timo piramidal.

Eso lo interpreto como buena señal, se habla pero aun no hay mucha gente metida, al menos en mi entorno.


----------



## McMax (25 Dic 2017)

Joder qué alegría da encontrarte unos cuantos xvg comprados hace días a mitad de lo que está ahora y ni acordarte


----------



## haruki murakami (25 Dic 2017)

Feliz navidad!! 
Parece que Ethereum nos va a dar la alegría de llegar al $1.000 antes de navidad...tan pronto salga a la venta el token de singularityNet lo compraré...hold por 1 año y a x100 que me va a dar Sophy (linda robotito) en 2018.

Suerte a todosss!!!


----------



## McMax (25 Dic 2017)

Esto es un puto win win casi en todo lo que se haga. O ganas más o ganas menos pero vas ganando. Joder hoy apenas he podido estar por esto pero orden de venta ejecutada, orden de compra ejecutada y así acumulando cuando no ETH o btc son DENT, Doge, dnt, neo pvix, odn etc etc etc...
Poco a poco cartera diversificada y haciéndola crecee


----------



## Divad (25 Dic 2017)

Se van


fotos jpg gratis
Entran de nuevo



Vuelven


Están vivos y tienen claro por donde quieren crear la corrección :rolleye: es mejor asegurar


----------



## juli (25 Dic 2017)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Feliz navidad!!
> Parece que Ethereum nos va a dar la alegría de llegar al $1.000 antes de navidad...tan pronto salga a la venta el token de singularityNet lo compraré...hold por 1 año y a x100 que me va a dar Sophy (linda robotito) en 2018.
> 
> Suerte a todosss!!!



Lleva horas subiendo suavemente, al2/3% por hora...con el resto del top20, TODAS, salvo NEM, que está haciendo lo mismo, en rojo.

Parece una acumulación clarísima sin querer que se les vaya de madre el precio. El bombeo de pasta es enorme.

Una cosa curiosíśima,la verdad.


----------



## Divad (25 Dic 2017)

Canadian Weed Company now accepts Ethereum : ethereum

La hierba le ha sentado tan bien que se ha puesto a subir ::


----------



## carlosjulian (25 Dic 2017)

Hace unas semanas no había nada de actualización en el repositorio de GitHub de Sharding y Casper en Ethereum, al parecer el proyecto lo tenían un poco sin tocar la parte del código, eso me tenía un poco pensante, puesto que sin solución de escalabilidad el proyecto se estanca. 

Pero desde hace 3 días, han vuelto a la carga. Han estado tocando todos los repositorios de Ethereum, desde Solidity (donde programan todo), hasta modificar parte de los contratos inteligentes.

Creo que ETH, se está poniendo más riguroso con su desarrollo, ya qué por lo que veo muchos proyectos vienen muy fuertes también. Pareciera una guerra de todos contra todos, por solucionar problemas de escalabilidad.


----------



## Divad (25 Dic 2017)

carlosjulian dijo:


> Hace unas semanas no había nada de actualización en el repositorio de GitHub de Sharding y Casper en Ethereum, al parecer el proyecto lo tenían un poco sin tocar la parte del código, eso me tenía un poco pensante, puesto que sin solución de escalabilidad el proyecto se estanca.
> 
> Pero desde hace 3 días, han vuelto a la carga. Han estado tocando todos los repositorios de Ethereum, desde Solidity (donde programan todo), hasta modificar parte de los contratos inteligentes.
> 
> Creo que ETH, se está poniendo más riguroso con su desarrollo, ya qué por lo que veo muchos proyectos vienen muy fuertes también. Pareciera una guerra de todos contra todos, por solucionar problemas de escalabilidad.



Es algo parecido a tener que entregar un proyecto y te tocas las pelotas hasta que se acerca la foto de final de año. Tienen que hacer el paripé para justificar así las subidas verticales 8: 

Todas las criptos van a tener su foto 

---------- Post added 25-dic-2017 at 06:18 ----------

Twitter

Neo será la plataforma de los chinos y los puentes directos entre criptos es agradecido mutuamente 

Sin Dent no hay paraíso ::


----------



## carlosjulian (25 Dic 2017)

Qué estas fiestas navideñas, sea para la prosperidad de cryptolandia.

Así como este Ethereum que sirvió de regalo. 

[youtube]CKEMNlXgvI0[/youtube]


----------



## trancos123 (25 Dic 2017)

Patanegra dijo:


> 160.000 solo?



Si, tenía todo el dinero metido en otras cryptos y aquí metí unos dólares q me sobraban, de haberlo sabido habría vendido otras y lo habría metido aquí.

---------- Post added 25-dic-2017 at 08:12 ----------

Triggers a 4$! Que ojo teneis cracks !!

Lastima de phore que se me esta escapando, lo tengo todo invertido y no tengo fondos


----------



## jorgitonew (25 Dic 2017)

zoin 3422 que es ath tanto en btc como dólares...a ver como termina este pump


----------



## stiff upper lip (25 Dic 2017)

La grafica de DECENT dice que podría ponerse como un cohete...

---------- Post added 25-dic-2017 at 11:38 ----------




jorgitonew dijo:


> zoin 3422 que es ath tanto en btc como dólares...a ver como termina este pump



No lo se, pero el volumen y el MC no dejan de crecer desde septiembre..desde que era cerocerista


----------



## davitin (25 Dic 2017)

Civic superando el dolar.


----------



## perdido_en_criptos (25 Dic 2017)

Con lo parado que está PIVX estoy por vender, mover a otras, ganar y cargar más PIVX. ¿Alguna recomendación?.


----------



## juli (25 Dic 2017)

perdido_en_criptos dijo:


> Con lo parado que está PIVX estoy por vender, mover a otras, ganar y cargar más PIVX. ¿Alguna recomendación?.



Eso mismo lo ha hecho LTC , por ejemplo, todo el año ( y te diría que hasta Dash, aunque zumbaba más en seco - hemos podido tomar nota del forero Paketazo ahorrando en Dash con esa fórmula - )...el asunto es que LTC era cojonuda porque casi "te avisaba" de que iba a zumbar...y mientras no lo hacía...períodos planos..para que supieras que si vuelcas allí tus rapiñas en otras coins, cada equis días/semanas...tienes un plazo fijo vía hype periódico. PIVX, de hecho, hasta el el supply tiene paralelismos con LTC. ( Yo no creo que tarde demasiado en soltar otro latigazo por encima de 16, tal vez 20...el caso es tener las 2 ó 3 donde vas a entrar entre hypes de tu moneda "madre" bien pipeadas y dispuestas parahecerte un tí-tá...y no ser codicioso con las subidas, sino aumentar ahorros en tu blockchain madre constantemente saliendote siempre con lpusvis de tus "visitas"...que ya habrá más). Otra cosa : A lo que dejes en PIVX, únele el staking de lo que dejes en wallet...con lo que siempre hay que tener un ojo hacia lo que vayas a pillar fuera...pero otro a tu "Cartilla de tóa la vida". ( para chavales : El cuadernillo ése que tienen tus abuelos para gobernarse con el banco ).

_____________________

Ojo a Phore - un MNode son ya 60.000 pavos...sin ánimus mortificantis, 5.000 cuando se cantó , hace como 2/3 semanas - , que tiene un float de 8 minoyes. Es decir : 800 MasterNodes ( UN PUTO CHISTE y a estas alturas, más de la mitad ya ocupados ). Como en su actualización de RoadMap del día 1 den señas de proyecto serio,la cotización de esta coin , por puras leyes físicas, va a ser mítica. Por cierto...las rewards por Mnode deben andar ya en 100 pavazos de vellón al día - 3.000 al mes - . Un pastroyóung, maifrén.

Recuerdo a quien haya entrado que es POS , igual que PIVX, y el staking particular pinta también muy rentable en esta moneda...aunque yo esperaría señales de respaldo técnico CLARO para abrir esas wallets y ponerlas a echar humo.

FInalmente insisto ( y diría que hasta a foreros con su rodaje y tal ) : Como Phore sea la elección meditada de un himbersor/equipo de desarrollo solvente...estamos ante una starlette de SHitland. ( recordemos, por comentarios hechos acerca de Dash, lo fácil que se puede arreglar la escasez de una coin monopolizada en Mnodes expeculativos con un mero "airdrop" de la calderilla que se elija como "combustible" para una red de Mnodes sólida - que ya te daría un peso de cojones a un proyecto -).


----------



## Astur147 (25 Dic 2017)

Yo no entiendo cual es la utilidad de DENT, se supone que las operadoras van a permitir este intercambio de mb entre usuarios en un mercado secundario? Porque ya os adelanto yo que ni de coña van a permitir eso. La alternativa que DENT funcione como un sistema descentralizado donde la persona que vende mb actúe como nodo para enrutar el tráfico de la persona que compra mb en otro país? Y el tráfico desde el nodo hasta el comprador? Y la batería que consumirá un terminal actuando de nodo conectado a redes inalámbricas?

Y sobretodo, por que hace falta DENT para comprar tráfico si vamos al mundo de las SIM integradas en los equipos y podrás adquirir directamente con los ISP? (e-sim) ?


----------



## danjian (25 Dic 2017)

Alguien sabe algo de TEZOS(XZT) ? Veo que la suelen mencionar en bitcointalk pero creo que ni ha salido aun ... han recaudado 200m$ en su ICO


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (25 Dic 2017)

danjian dijo:


> Alguien sabe algo de TEZOS(XZT) ? Veo que la suelen mencionar en bitcointalk pero creo que ni ha salido aun ... han recaudado 200m$ en su ICO



Entré en su momento en su ICO. Hay batallas legales entre su fundación y desarrolladores, se supone que el token debe salir en febrero. Aspira a ser un rival de Ethereum y en los futuros ha llegado a tocar valores que hacían un x40 el valor de su ICO.

Hay expectación pero a día de hoy su valor sigue siendo una incógnita.


----------



## juli (25 Dic 2017)

Reddcoin corregida y retomando gas...como no la suelten ya, con la marea de pasta que mueve, es un top25 en ná. La clave...ver ese % horario en 2 cifras de nuevo.

Momentazo que salió de entrar en ENIGMA ( "sólo" va un x3 desde su precio de salida al mercado. Asequible, pues ). Por cierto...el planteamiento, equipo e inversores es de moneda de referencia con todas las letras tipo Bancor, etc...no de una aplicacioncita de chichinabo.


----------



## coolerman (25 Dic 2017)

Estoy ahora mismo en una encrucijada, hay varias chapas que me interesan, ayer quería meter a Dent cuando estaba a 0,018 pero no lo hice por esperar a que bajase un pelín más y hoy me levanto y ha doblado su precio. Lo de esta moneda es ::

Enigma, Phore, raiblocks, bancor...

¿Alguna sugerencia para corto plazo? Todas las demás que llevo son para largo plazo y me gustaría "jugar" con alguna. El problema es que hoy están todas en verde y algunas llegando a sus máximos. 

Iluminame Juli , suelo estudiar bastante tus sugerencias.


----------



## trancos123 (25 Dic 2017)

coolerman dijo:


> Estoy ahora mismo en una encrucijada, hay varias chapas que me interesan, ayer quería meter a Dent cuando estaba a 0,018 pero no lo hice por esperar a que bajase un pelín más y hoy me levanto y ha doblado su precio. Lo de esta moneda es ::
> 
> Enigma, Phore, raiblocks, bancor...
> 
> ...



Me uno a la petición, estoy por cambiar el 70% de mis pivx a phore.


----------



## juli (25 Dic 2017)

@coolerman

Simple...Repásate los posts...y actúa, tú decides. Por cierto, hay otras muchas sugerencias perfectamente fundadas por ahí...que yo, de gurusito, ni un pelo.

Yo expongo, igual que los demás...e intento explicar algunos matices de cada propuesta, lo que no quiere decir que sean mejores que otras, sino que tal vez no se explican a ese nivel...hay propuestas acojonantes en las que no estoy ni tengo idea.

Al final, cada cual debe valorar y actuar. Éso ya, solo.


----------



## jorgitonew (25 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> Eso mismo lo ha hecho LTC , por ejemplo, todo el año ( y te diría que hasta Dash, aunque zumbaba más en seco - hemos podido tomar nota del forero Paketazo ahorrando en Dash con esa fórmula - )...el asunto es que LTC era cojonuda porque casi "te avisaba" de que iba a zumbar...y mientras no lo hacía...períodos planos..para que supieras que si vuelcas allí tus rapiñas en otras coins, cada equis días/semanas...tienes un plazo fijo vía hype periódico. PIVX, de hecho, hasta el el supply tiene paralelismos con LTC. ( Yo no creo que tarde demasiado en soltar otro latigazo por encima de 16, tal vez 20...el caso es tener las 2 ó 3 donde vas a entrar entre hypes de tu moneda "madre" bien pipeadas y dispuestas parahecerte un tí-tá...y no ser codicioso con las subidas, sino aumentar ahorros en tu blockchain madre constantemente saliendote siempre con lpusvis de tus "visitas"...que ya habrá más). Otra cosa : A lo que dejes en PIVX, únele el staking de lo que dejes en wallet...con lo que siempre hay que tener un ojo hacia lo que vayas a pillar fuera...pero otro a tu "Cartilla de tóa la vida". ( para chavales : El cuadernillo ése que tienen tus abuelos para gobernarse con el banco ).
> 
> _____________________
> 
> ...



juli, no entiendo muy bien la estrategia de las madres que cuentas... puedes explicarmela de otra manera??

gracias y perdona las molestias


----------



## juli (25 Dic 2017)

jorgitonew dijo:


> juli, no entiendo muy bien la estrategia de las madres que cuentas... puedes explicarmela de otra manera??
> 
> gracias y perdona las molestias



Proyectos "base" sólidos donde ejercer un "ahorro estable" con las ganancias de las salidas a por plusvis en otras cryptos más volátiles ( en las que, si te quedaras, sufrirías los drenajes posteriores a los pumps que has pillado ).

En tu caso Next sería una buena madre ( supongo ).

Por cierto...Vitalik sabe que a auna declaración públicasuya, esa retroalimentaciónen circuito cerrado de su cascada sería el copón de la baraja y llevarí al ecosistema ETH hasta el infinito y más allá.

Y aquí esperamos un gesto ( esperemos que el grifo abierto al 2% por hora que lleva ETH o los nuevos movimientos en github que se comentan por aquí, sean síntomas de esa señal ).


----------



## juli (25 Dic 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Maese, esas ENG van con su enigma como propulsor; aún está el volumen en rampa de disparo y llevan dos velazos guapos. Además, aunque se haga un x10 no asustará en el TOP 10... superenigma en la capa superanónima. Chapa para ricos haciendo contratos entre ellos ¿no?..
> 
> Si el Buterin hiciese declas entre hoy y mañana, mandaba al ETH en una o dos velas al 1025..



Hay cerca de 10 tokens de ETH en el top50 ...y como un tercio del Top100 es ETH . O sea...los tokens han hecho su trabajo. ( Y ojo, que no zumban más por la tensa calma de la que hablamos por el silencio del Hobbit ).

Todo el mundo sabe que los grandes inversores necesitan seguridad. Bizancio debía estar ya archicanonizada en público...y si se da, no iba a ser cuestió de unos cientos de pavos...porque Vitalik tiene cientos de aplicaciones a su disposición para inundar la blockchain de ídems que hagan cosas. No me cabe duda de que endrá cientos de mentes brillantes echando pús 24/7 para dejar algo rematado ( el caso es que tampoco trascienden hechos de que no fuese así...pero proclamar la solvencia de su plataforma tras el primer tramo de una actualización parcelada que se adornó con hackeos millonarios de una wallet de cabecera como Parity, es absolutamente necesario ).

Ni idea de qué significan los velazos que comentas en ENIGMA ( 2 hypes? ) ...el caso es que tienes tokens de ETH capitalizando miles de millones de pavos( EOS y Qtum juntas andan cerca del cap de Dash :8: ...gráfico, no ?...pues éso son "2 Cds del equipo de música"  )...y en mi opinión, incluso ésos, lastrados por la incertidumbre antes referida...con lo que , en mi opinión, no hemos visto ni de lejos las posibilidades de Bancor, Raiden, Omisego, etc...así como no vemos las reales de ENIGMA. 

El Hobbit sabe que tiene muuuuucho tonelaje que mover. Mas allá de futuros POS y otras yerbas...Que la plataforma esté niquelada para mover toda esa marabunta de aplicaciones es su parte del contrato...cuya asunción, "parece" estar en el aire. Y el caso es que él no la saca de ahí. ( Me pirro por algún comentario sobre ésto de Michinato ).


----------



## Panko21 (25 Dic 2017)

Cómo veis Game a estas alturas de año? Lleva unos días despertando pero ya Valeria 4-5$ cuando pivx valía 1... Y yo elegí mal que holdear. 

Además que me olvidó de ellas y las miro cada 2-3 meses


----------



## arras2 (25 Dic 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Puestos en modo mercado, si las ETH están superando (tras el deplome) a las BTC, es un tiempo que le han pedido al MASA, para hacer el canje, antes de soplar al viento las noticia...
> 
> Leí por ahí, que Buterin decía que en su ordenata IBA bien y ràido, pero la velocidad había mejorado poco en el "sistema".. eso hay que leerlo en clave de tensión preanuncio.
> 
> ...



Días atrás también se desligó, cuando estaban distribuyendo bitcoin, pero se deshinchó de nuevo. Hoy se ha vuelto a destacar pero se ha quedado en los máximos de la última desvinculación. A ver si lo supera.


----------



## Patanegra (25 Dic 2017)

Dent, mi primer x10 en menos de un mes, gracias compañeros!


----------



## juli (25 Dic 2017)

Panko21 dijo:


> Cómo veis Game a estas alturas de año? Lleva unos días despertando pero ya Valeria 4-5$ cuando pivx valía 1... Y yo elegí mal que holdear.
> 
> Además que me olvidó de ellas y las miro cada 2-3 meses



Hiper sólida. Has doblado en nada, paso a paso. Una de las grandes tapadas del top 100, posiblemente...si no la que más.

Y tiene a Eijing, monstruo de videojuegos, zumbando su coin cerocerista...así que se supone que habrán de espabilarse. 

Una moneda básica en Shitland...y en un 2018 de adopción masiva, puede ser un petardazo del copón con el mismo perfil de chavalillos del que tiran Reddcoin & Digibyte. ( Incluso en cuanto éstas flojeen - para lo que no debería quedar mucho - podría atraer pasta de allí).

Es la próxima entrada que me planteo si PIVX se pone en 20 pavos...pero seimpre que me lleve, mínimo 3 GAME y 3 MobileGo por cada PIVX ( o sea, Game bajo 6 y Mgo bajo 1 - Si es un 4 +4 ...de cráneo , vamos- ).

Suerte...mola mucho Game y lo peor ya lo has pasado.


----------



## Panko21 (25 Dic 2017)

No tengo prisa, pero desespera ver otras que vigilaba subir y subir. No tengo buen timing, ejemplo tenía Legends (20€ para hacer trading) desde hace 3 meses, ha sido vender y multiplicar X2...


----------



## juli (25 Dic 2017)

Panko21 dijo:


> No tengo prisa, pero desespera ver otras que vigilaba subir y subir. No tengo buen timing, ejemplo tenía Legends (20€ para hacer trading) desde hace 3 meses, ha sido vender y multiplicar X2...



Sí,,,es cojonuda para ese perfil de holder...sólida. Una pena lo de MGO - si no llevas - porque esta sí que la comentamos en su día en 0,19 o por ahí y ha zumbaáo en la media ( sobre 4,5 ó 5 por...no ? ) . Y de todos modos, lo de GAME, una incógnita...mogollón de actividad, actualizaciones, roadmapos cumplidos como un reloj...incluso pasos a/de fiat ( no seguí aquello ) con tratos con Cards clásicas....hasta un exchange creo que insinuaban con sucambio a G-Nation.

Tiene mucho curro adelantado ( y no reconocido )...cuando se alegre, tiene recorrido para encajar gente y pasta a saco. A ver sie estamos pronto juntos en el ajo ( fue mi primer pelotazo expréss en Shitland y me tira ).

Paciencia.


----------



## davitin (25 Dic 2017)

Como veis phore?


----------



## jorge (25 Dic 2017)

Se está a tiempo de entrar en DENT y en SingularityNET?


----------



## Divad (25 Dic 2017)

jorge dijo:


> Se está a tiempo de entrar en DENT y en SingularityNET?



En dent para hacer hold siempre. Para tradear está a 36, máximo 39 y soporte 31.

Me ha saltado la venta a 29 y he vuelto a entrar a 32 con venta a los 39.


----------



## jorge (25 Dic 2017)

No lo entiendo. He vendido 10 PIVX, 10 WAVES y 5 KOMODOS con un valor aprox de casi 300 dólares según mercado para comprar algo de DENT y me pone que el valor estimado que tengo en hitBTC son 150 dólares. ????


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (25 Dic 2017)

jorge dijo:


> No lo entiendo. He vendido 10 PIVX, 10 WAVES y 5 KOMODOS con un valor aprox de casi 300 dólares según mercado para comprar algo de DENT y me pone que el valor estimado que tengo en hitBTC son 150 dólares. ????



Ya se ha dicho muchas veces, Hibtc ni con un palo, comisiones altisimas, ordenes que no entran, intentos de envió a otro exchange que tardan más de 24 horas..

Dent en Kucoin mucho más sencillo y barato.

Justamente hoy han añadido el par Neo/Dent también..

A ver hasta donde llega Dent, a este paso muchos necesitaremos un asesor en 2 meses.:XX:


----------



## Divad (25 Dic 2017)

jorge dijo:


> No lo entiendo. He vendido 10 PIVX, 10 WAVES y 5 KOMODOS con un valor aprox de casi 300 dólares según mercado para comprar algo de DENT y me pone que el valor estimado que tengo en hitBTC son 150 dólares. ????



Cuando he tenido las dent programadas para vender no han sumado al total del balance, sin embargo con eth programando la compra sí que contabiliza el total.

Puede ser que el balance total no se vea si el total de fichas no las tienes en BTC o ETH. Una vez dentro de cualquier par es como si desapareciese, cosa que no es real. 

Estaría bien pulir estos detalles para que mostrasen constantemente el balance independientemente donde esté el monto de fichas.


----------



## McMax (25 Dic 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Ya se ha dicho muchas veces, Hibtc ni con un palo, comisiones altisimas, ordenes que no entran, intentos de envió a otro exchange que tardan más de 24 horas..
> 
> Dent en Kucoin mucho más sencillo y barato.
> 
> ...



Kucoin hace falta invitación? O sirve de algo?


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (25 Dic 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Cuando he tenido las dent programadas para vender no han sumado al total del balance, sin embargo con eth programando la compra sí que contabiliza el total.
> 
> Puede ser que el balance total no se vea si el total de fichas no las tienes en BTC o ETH. Una vez dentro de cualquier par es como si desapareciese, cosa que no es real.
> 
> Estaría bien pulir estos detalles para que mostrasen constantemente el balance independientemente donde esté el monto de fichas.



En todo caso lo que podría hacer ahi es Buy or sell inmediatly, y te las vende todas de golpe, aunque claro, la oferta en ese rango es bastante basura, si vende de una forma común se quedan pendiente una parte y se queda colgado..y que la barra este estirada al máximo para venderlo todo.

---------- Post added 25-dic-2017 at 18:54 ----------




McMax dijo:


> Kucoin hace falta invitación? O sirve de algo?



No, no es necesaria, te puedes registrar en menos de 10 minutos.


----------



## Leroy (25 Dic 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Ya se ha dicho muchas veces, Hibtc ni con un palo, comisiones altisimas, ordenes que no entran, intentos de envió a otro exchange que tardan más de 24 horas..
> 
> Dent en Kucoin mucho más sencillo y barato.
> 
> ...



Kukoin es mucho mejor pero al menos hoy en el par con ETH está mucho más barato el DENT en hitBTC que en Kukoin. Diferencias del 20% en el precio.

Sobre lo de que no aparece el total en el balance, ¿puede ser porque tengas una orden abierta sin ejecutar? Prueba a cancelarla y debería calcularte bien el total.


----------



## coolerman (25 Dic 2017)

Buenos, pues después de mil intentos, de si si , de si no, entro en Dent con la idea de dejarlo para largo plazo. A ver que pasa.


----------



## juli (25 Dic 2017)

PIVX parece que se puede animar. Parece.


----------



## McMax (25 Dic 2017)

Hitbtc:
DENT withdrawals are temporarily shut down for technical maintenance. Please accept our apologies for any inconvenience caused.


----------



## plus ultra (25 Dic 2017)

Un consejo a los ultimos en llegar al mundillo,investigar un poco lo que significa el termino FOMO,google es tu amigo.


----------



## danjian (25 Dic 2017)

enhorabuena a los de DENT, yo pensaba que con ese supply no subia ni de coña ... que zas me he llevado.


----------



## thanthalas (25 Dic 2017)

Enigma en modo cohete tambien


----------



## orbeo (25 Dic 2017)

Cómo jode que suban justo las que uno no lleva


----------



## Leroy (25 Dic 2017)

danjian dijo:


> Moneda interesante y "recien" sacada del horno, momento perfecto para echarle 50$-100$ y holdear esperando x10-x100
> 
> Oyster Pearl (PRL) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap
> 
> Es un token de ETH pero su aplicacion parece que usara la red de IOTA (tangles) y justo hoy salio en un nuevo exchange. En unos meses me autoquoteo, espero hacerme rico esta y ELIX



Por cierto, hablando de Kukoin, rescato esta recomendación cojonuda del forero danjian del 20 de diciembre que no tiene ni un mísero thank. El que le hiciese caso se ha cascado un x10 y un x2 en 5 días. Muchas gracias compañero :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Kukulkam (25 Dic 2017)

Dejo mi ref de Kucoin por si alguien quiere loguearse
Kucoin - Bitcoin Exchange: Bitcoin, Ethereum, Litecoin, KCS
Saludos


----------



## trancos123 (25 Dic 2017)

Enigma to the moon, creo q la recomendó Juli, que ojo tiene, un crack.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (25 Dic 2017)

Estuve a un paso de entrar en la ICO de Enigma y la dejé pasar. Que dolor. También dejé pasar BitClave, que diría que intenta hacer algo parecido a Enigma.

Acabo de registrare en el exchange Kucoin y es bastante mejor de lo que esperaba, acostumbrado al infierno de Kraken esto es el paraíso.


----------



## arras2 (25 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Cómo jode que suban justo las que uno no lleva



+1, yo estoy atrapado en todo lo que he entrado (respecto a ETH, no a fiat, que sería más obvio). Ayer estuve a punto de seguir la señal de enigma y al final no lo hice por temeroso (llevo dolorcillo ya acumulado en el cuerpo :XX y zasca. 

Aquí no hay más secreto que comprar y esperar a que la rieguen. Me salí de district0x para buscar trigger, y al final ni una ni la otra (bittrex no admite nuevos usuarios y no tengo cuenta) y a dos velas.

Creo que debo ser el único que prácticamente todo lo que he pillado y mantenido en las dos últimas semanas lo ha hecho peor que ETH. Con la de información que hay en este hilo... Lo único que hay que hacer es complementarlo en la red y dejarse llevar.


----------



## carlosjulian (25 Dic 2017)

A ver hasta donde pega el salto DENT, por ahora mis chapas en HODL, solo que las sigo teniendo en la exchange, ya que las comisiones me parecen absurdas, aunque creo que ya bajó un poco en HitBTC, ¿qué han hecho ustedes? ... ¿ya la tienen en la wallet?


----------



## coolerman (25 Dic 2017)

Menuda decepcion con SONM.
Pensaba que con el anuncio de ayer subiría algo y resulta que ha bajado.


----------



## Oso Amoroso (25 Dic 2017)

Me salgo de HITBTC en plan bestia, aunque sea palmando pasta, hasta los heuvos estoy de ellos. Desde ayer con un retiro de LTC parado y contestan con un email tipo que envian a todo Dios, su puta madre. Por lo menos con ETH no hay problemas, lo he quitado todo y hasta nunca.

He cargado en POT, BTG y ahora seguramente en PIVX en cuanto llegue la transaccion de HitBtc.


----------



## Cakau (25 Dic 2017)

Echarle un ojo a raiblocks. Va potente y no esta listada en exchanges de referencia. Incluso el peculiar amigo Jose Alfonso Hernando la comenta.

RAIBLOCKS Â¡Â¡Â¡ El mejor dinero jamÃ¡s diseÃ±ado !!! - YouTube

Le metí un poco hace una semana o asi y ya va camino de un x2. 
Como la veis?


----------



## Gurney (25 Dic 2017)

Sobre SONM: en qué consiste exactamente?
Es un token de Ethereum sobre el que a su vez también se pueden hacer cosas?
Qué coño es el Fog?

---------- Post added 25-dic-2017 at 20:18 ----------

Por cierto, habrá que seguir la cuenta de Twitter de McAfee, parece que los bots ya lo hacen: McAfee Market Manipulation - Pre-Pump Buying Is Obvious in Digibytes and Humaniq Charts. : CryptoCurrency


----------



## davitin (25 Dic 2017)

coolerman dijo:


> Menuda decepcion con SONM.
> Pensaba que con el anuncio de ayer subiría algo y resulta que ha bajado.



Si, yo tambien me he llevado un chasco, esperaba que llegara al dolar, los he puesto a caer de un burro en el grupo de telegram...de todas formas sigo pensando que es un buen proyecto, no para dar un pelotazo rapido, pero si para holdear durante el 2018, pero el equipo de msrketing que tienen es una puta mierda.


----------



## trancos123 (25 Dic 2017)

Conoceis dragonchain? cual es vuestra opinión?
Dragonchain (DRGN) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap


----------



## Parlakistan (25 Dic 2017)

Gurney dijo:


> Sobre SONM: en qué consiste exactamente?
> Es un token de Ethereum sobre el que a su vez también se pueden hacer cosas?
> Qué coño es el Fog?
> 
> ...



Yo ya he empezado a seguirle, ha recomendado hace 4 horas una tal Humanic la ha disparado en la cotización. Se debe de estar forrando el amigo.


----------



## mseller (25 Dic 2017)

Hola, le voy a echar un ojo, estoy recién en este mundo y me irá bien


----------



## Seronoser (25 Dic 2017)

No os digo nada...vaya rap se han marcado con Deep Onion

Lets see how fast you can send a transaction...

DeepOnion - Anonymous (Official Music Video) - YouTube


----------



## Kukulkam (25 Dic 2017)

Primera ley compra con rumor vende con noticias


----------



## Cakau (25 Dic 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Cualquiera que vea los vídeos de Valdeante sabe que le dedica mucho tiempo a leer en foros y a entender como funciona cada protocolo. Si dice que esto no lo ha visto antes pues hay que hacerlo caso y tener algo de dinero en ella... El además no habla en un sentido especulativo de aquí a un mes, él habla de saltos tecnológicos... Pasa lo mismo con IOTA, Valdeante no dice que IOTA vaya a subir en 2018 o en 2019, lo que sí dice es que esta tecnología es revolucionaria con respecto a lo que existe... Si tarda 3 o 5 años ya es otra historia...
> 
> Y con raiblocks lo explica en el vídeo, él no habla del volumen, de si volvera a bajar, de si es "cara" o "barata"... Él dice: "esta tecnología es nueva con respecto a lo que hay". Punto
> 
> Quien quiera ganancias rápidas que no le haga caso a Valdeante, entonces que la haga caso a ERC criptoanalista... Que ése sí se dedica al análisis técnico.



Gracias Anarquistamualdina! Si, esa es la opinión que tengo de el. No conocía a ERC criptoanalista, de todas formas he entrado con una posición bastante modesta con intención de holdear y a ver que pasa.
Un saludo


----------



## coolerman (25 Dic 2017)

Me he deshecho de SONM (ganando pasta, poca, pero bueno) y he metido en ENIGMA.
Ya ayer cuando lo comentó juli estuve indagando y la verdad es que el proyecto tiene pintaza además que es llevado por gente inteligente y me quedé con las ganas de pillar, tonto de mi.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (25 Dic 2017)

¿Existe algún exchange con el que pagar ETH o otras con tarjeta de crédito al instante que no tenga precios abusivos como Cex.io?


----------



## Divad (25 Dic 2017)

Kukulkam dijo:


> Primera ley compra con rumor vende con noticias



Si tienes el rumor y llega la noticia te falta identificar donde vender...







Se vuelve a entrar comprando antes que el bot (zona de soporte) y hasta la siguiente parada del bot. xvg lleva lateral dos días, igual al tercero sale de fiesta 8:


----------



## orbeo (25 Dic 2017)

trancos123 dijo:


> Conoceis dragonchain? cual es vuestra opinión?
> Dragonchain (DRGN) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap



Esta no es de (o relacionada con) Disney?


----------



## enunrom (25 Dic 2017)

El que lleve wagerr está también de suerte, ya ha tocado los 0,5 dólares.
Las malas lenguas auguran que tocará el dólar para el 15 de enero, fecha en la que se lanza la testnet junto a la mainnet y se ponen en marcha los masternodes.

Para armar un masternode se necesitan 25000 chapas y sólo pueden existir un máximo de 2000. Os recuerdo también que los masternodes se llevan la mitad de las fees generadas por las apuestas.
Si logran atraer el 1% de las apuestas generadas a nivel mundial, cada masternode tendría un roi de 40000 dólares anuales (esto calculado con unas fees del 4%)
Si estáis interesados puedo intentar dar información más detallada. 
Felices fiestas a todos!!


----------



## coolerman (25 Dic 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Si tienes el rumor y llega la noticia te falta identificar donde vender...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mirando esa gráfica, cual sería la zona de soporte?


----------



## Claudius (25 Dic 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Y con raiblocks lo explica en el vídeo, él no habla del volumen, de si volvera a bajar, de si es "cara" o "barata"... Él dice: "esta tecnología es nueva con respecto a lo que hay". Punto
> 
> Quien quiera ganancias rápidas que no le haga caso a Valdeante, entonces que la haga caso a ERC criptoanalista... Que ése sí se dedica al análisis técnico.



Se monta el hombre cada película..
Tiene que improvisar menos y montarse mejor los argumentos de sus alegatos que le leen 20mil personajes, ya que xrP no tienen nada que ver con xrB. (se lió).

Por otro lado en la vida, es bien sabido que por todo hay que pagar una fee (por bienes o servicios), y cuando no se paga una fee, es que va encubierta en algo, otra cosa es que la fee sea justa o un despropósito y eso lo pone el binomio oferta vs demanda.

No lo veo de momento.., para especular de shitcoin eso si. Felicidades a los afortunados, con la lotería raiblock


----------



## Divad (25 Dic 2017)

coolerman dijo:


> Mirando esa gráfica, cual sería la zona de soporte?



En 25 

Lo normal es un volumen de 600 para arriba, pero es lo único que resalta.

Basta con ir mirando el libro y tomar nota de los valores que más fichas acumulan. 

Me he pasado a ver Enigma en el par eth de binance y no hay ningún bot en largo y corto. Ya se fueron con los regalos.

---------- Post added 25-dic-2017 at 21:42 ----------

Subo las ventas actualizado, la captura anterior es de anoche.


----------



## perdido_en_criptos (25 Dic 2017)

Divad dijo:


> En 25
> 
> Lo normal es un volumen de 600 para arriba, pero es lo único que resalta.
> 
> ...



Podrías explicar para los más profanos cómo identificar los movimientos de los bots en el libro?

Yo la verdad es que lo que he ganado ha sido por meter a chapas que son sólidas (en mi opinión) pero jugando en corto o tirando a chapas cutrongas para intentar marcar un x10 jamás de los jamases he salido con beneficios ::::::


----------



## Divad (25 Dic 2017)

perdido_en_criptos dijo:


> Podrías explicar para los más profanos cómo identificar los movimientos de los bots en el libro?
> 
> Yo la verdad es que lo que he ganado ha sido por meter a chapas que son sólidas (en mi opinión) pero jugando en corto o tirando a chapas cutrongas para intentar marcar un x10 jamás de los jamases he salido con beneficios ::::::



Antes de entrar a tradear hay que localizar las zonas calientes en compras y ventas.

Quienes mueven gran cantidad de chapas lo suele hacer en números redondos tanto en el precio como en la cantidad. A medida que pasen las horas el precio varia por la entrada de más fichas queriendo cerrar con el amigo de turno (bot).

Si no ves un cúmulo exagerado tanto en compra y venta la crypto va a la deriva (mejor no entrar).

Si hay soporte y quieres surfear entra justo delante. Ej: 0.00025000 entras en 0.00025001  

Aprovechando los márgenes de soporte y techo te vas llevando una rentabilidad constante. Haciendo hold/hodl también ganas, pero si por cada corrección te llevas un premio... es obvio que acabarás obteniendo más beneficios a la larga.

Si tras una venta programada detrás del bot, se ha pasado de fiesta y está a un valor superior, toca mirar soporte y nuevo techo. Hay que valorar si merece entrar directamente hasta la siguiente corrección o le esperas a que llegue a la zona de soporte para entrar.

Se puede surfear cualquier ola y cuando la ola ha sido aclamada por rumores y noticias más divertida es 

No hace falta estar pendiente de la pantalla una vez fijas las ordenes


----------



## Benjamin Linus (25 Dic 2017)

Hola, creéis que el pase de los tokens de BitcoinDark a Komodo el 1 de Enero hará pegar a ésta última un buen latigazo para arriba? 156M $ de market cap añadidos a KMD así de repente. Yo por si acaso ya me he agenciado unos cuántos y a ver cómo va la cosa...


----------



## Divad (25 Dic 2017)

xvg ha salido soporte en 20


----------



## orbeo (25 Dic 2017)

Divad dijo:


> xvg ha salido soporte en 20



Divad ese order book es el de Binance? Parece más cómodo que el de otros exchanges


----------



## juli (25 Dic 2017)

Benjamin Linus dijo:


> Hola, creéis que el pase de los tokens de BitcoinDark a Komodo el 1 de Enero hará pegar a ésta última un buen latigazo para arriba? 156M $ de market cap añadidos a KMD así de repente. Yo por si acaso ya me he agenciado unos cuántos y a ver cómo va la cosa...



Puedes ampliar info, meter algún link, o algo ?


----------



## Benjamin Linus (25 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> Puedes ampliar info, meter algún link, o algo ?



BitcoinDark 

Ahí puedes ver algo de info!


----------



## juli (25 Dic 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Se monta el hombre cada película..
> Tiene que improvisar menos y montarse mejor los argumentos de sus alegatos que le leen 20mil personajes, ya que xrP no tienen nada que ver con xrB. (se lió).
> 
> Por otro lado en la vida, es bien sabido que por todo hay que pagar una fee (por bienes o servicios), y cuando no se paga una fee, es que va encubierta en algo, otra cosa es que la fee sea justa o un despropósito y eso lo pone el binomio oferta vs demanda.
> ...



Claudius...sabes alguna solución para hacerse con un cajero ? ( Si fuese de Dash, miel sobre hojuelas ). Disponibilidad, precio, etc...

( Extensible a cualquier otra aportación foril, coin, etc...faltaría piú ).


----------



## orbeo (25 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> Claudius...sabes alguna solución para hacerse con un cajero ? ( Si fuese de Dash, miel sobre hojuelas ). Disponibilidad, precio, etc...
> 
> ( Extensible a cualquier otra aportación foril, coin, etc...faltaría piú ).



Cajeros para Bitcoin u otras criptos hay varias empresas, a poco que goglees te sale


----------



## juli (25 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Cajeros para Bitcoin u otras criptos hay varias empresas, a poco que goglees te sale



Bitcoin en principio no es lo que más me interesa.


----------



## orbeo (25 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> Bitcoin en principio no es lo que más me interesa.



Aquí uno que incorpora Dash, por ejemplo

TigoCTM incluye DASH a sus cajeros automáticos y apunta a Latinoamérica | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas


----------



## Claudius (25 Dic 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> No es que "hable para 20.000", es que lo han mirado 20.000, que es diferente... *Suscriptores tiene a 94.000* ... ¿a ti Claudius cuántos *te siguen o te ven*? :: ... Se podría decir que al no seguirte nadie no importa lo que tú digas debido a que no perturbas los pensamientos de nadie.)



A lo mejor algún día entiendes, la diferencia entre Bill Gates y Michael Bloomberg. Analiza la frase, que quizás con mirada periférica la entiendas.
:X

PD: Y por si quieres servirte de un atajo al acertijo. Una pista, antes de abrir el link focaliza el rostro. 

Estos son los 10 hombres mÃ¡s ricos del mundo (y no estÃ¡ Trump)


----------



## Divad (25 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Divad ese order book es el de Binance? Parece más cómodo que el de otros exchanges



Sí, es cómodo para ver el libro.

Cada uno varia en la forma de presentar el libro y los bots se pueden identificar igualmente por el volumen y los números redondos que tanto les gusta


----------



## Claudius (25 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> Claudius...sabes alguna solución para hacerse con un cajero ? ( Si fuese de Dash, miel sobre hojuelas ). Disponibilidad, precio, etc...
> 
> ( Extensible a cualquier otra aportación foril, coin, etc...faltaría piú ).



Ni se te ocurra.
Los cajeros no son el futuro, ya que el coste de explotación requiere, soporte, gestión, mantenimiento, seguridad...


----------



## juli (25 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> Bitcoin en principio no es lo que más me interesa.



y,por favor...en España...que si quiero, pueda plantarme en origen y cerrar un trato. ( En un momento dado, Francia ).

---------- Post added 25-dic-2017 at 22:49 ----------




Claudius dijo:


> Ni se te ocurra.
> Los cajeros no son el futuro, ya que el coste de explotación requiere, soporte, gestión, mantenimiento, seguridad...



En principio, quería PRESENTE.

Aunque a 14.500 pavos como acabo de ver...no veas lo que necesitas mover sólo para un fucking ROI. ( EL de ese precio cobra Y PAGA Fiat ).


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (25 Dic 2017)

Parece que Bancor por fin despega, he sido sufridor holder desde su ICO y ya parece que se desliga de ETH y tiene recorrido propio (alcista). El auge de los tokens en ETH sin duda ha ayudado mucho, también la aceptación de las criptos ayuda en su carrera.


----------



## Claudius (25 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> y,por favor...en España...que si quiero, pueda plantarme en origen y cerrar un trato. ( En un momento dado, Francia ).
> 
> ---------- Post added 25-dic-2017 at 22:49 ----------
> 
> ...


----------



## paketazo (25 Dic 2017)

enunrom dijo:


> El que lleve wagerr está también de suerte, ya ha tocado los 0,5 dólares.
> Las malas lenguas auguran que tocará el dólar para el 15 de enero, fecha en la que se lanza la testnet junto a la mainnet y se ponen en marcha los masternodes.
> 
> Para armar un masternode se necesitan 25000 chapas y sólo pueden existir un máximo de 2000. Os recuerdo también que los masternodes se llevan la mitad de las fees generadas por las apuestas.
> ...



Si les sale una plataforma con una operabilidad aceptable, 1$ sería un precio regalado.

Tienes una red de apuestas a nivel mundial, descentralizada, y operativa al 100%, con liquidez inmediata, y developers amen de equipo de marketing...

Este es un token que verás durante el 2018 con buenos retornos si firman una buena y amigable plataforma.

¿quién no apostaría algún wagerr en apuestas deportivas de vez en cuando?

no adelantemos acontecimientos, ahora como mínimo toca esperar al día 15 de enero, creo que vender antes de eso los tokens podría ser una decisión poco acertada.

Un saludo


----------



## Superoeo (25 Dic 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Si les sale una plataforma con una operabilidad aceptable, 1$ sería un precio regalado.
> 
> Tienes una red de apuestas a nivel mundial, descentralizada, y operativa al 100%, con liquidez inmediata, y developers amen de equipo de marketing...
> 
> ...



Añadir además que ahora mismo el precio de un Masternode serían unos 12500$, una cantidad aún permisible, y que si acaba funcionando y extendiéndose puede dar buenos réditos.

Yo estoy empezando a plantearme hacerme con los 25000 tokens necesarios para ello.

Para comprar lo haceis a través del exchange de waves?


----------



## Pirro (25 Dic 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Si les sale una plataforma con una operabilidad aceptable, 1$ sería un precio regalado.
> 
> Tienes una red de apuestas a nivel mundial, descentralizada, y operativa al 100%, con liquidez inmediata, y developers amen de equipo de marketing...
> 
> ...



Los cálculos esos estiman únicamente los ingresos por apuestas. Pero a tenor de lo que dice el WP -hasta ahora lo único que tenemos- los MN generarían por staking y por comisiones.

No sé si Wagerr es un montón de humo o hay algo sólido detrás. Y lo digo habiendo seguido a la comunidad desde la ICO, todo es muy críptico y muy poco dados a dar detalles. Pero vamos, quién entró en la ICO, a este ritmo llega al 15 de enero en freeride, si no lo está ya. Se ha cascado en poco más de un mes un x10 en fiat y un x 5 en Bitcoin.


----------



## juli (26 Dic 2017)

El sector de juego y apuestas se está desenlazando y Enero va a ser un mes clave.

Edgeless comienza a funcionar creo que como el 16 ó 18...Wagger , el 15 se pone de largo...

Queda la que más ruido hizo desde ICO y salida al ruedo y se supone que la que más pasta tiene, STOX (que además anunció que disponía de varias licencias) uno de los Tokens tapados de ETH que suena a acumulación abajo...y tendrá que empezar a moverse ya viendo a su competencia.

---------- Post added 26-dic-2017 at 00:40 ----------

Por cierto...hablando de Tokens de ETH...los "clásicos" tomando posiciones en el rango de los 4$ ...a Bancor y Raiden se une ahora Aragon ( con Iconomi , Adex ó ENIGMA parece que orientándose a ello...mientras Civic, Decent, Wings, Blocktix van ampliando las que han abandonado decimales - no decartemos que Somn se vaya uniendo a la fiesta -).

ETH está sugiriendo un golpe de mano.Que salga eso antes , o un barrido épico ,marcará el futuro inmediato...porque el pastizal que está amasando la cascada es ya descomunal.


edito : En GAMEcredits , puesto 73...100.000 kilos en la cadena Ethérea ( y queda una legión de tokens por detrás ) Esto tiene que cambiar. EL último contexto parecido se dió en Junio y la zampada de Bitcoin fue tremenda. Teóricamente, Bizancio se ajustó , entre otras cosas, para hacer vida propia a espaldas de esos vaivenes.

CARA.
CRUZ.

Palomitas.


----------



## blubleo (26 Dic 2017)

Vaya ostia se está dando Verge, como no rebote esta noche va a volver a niveles de hace una semana...


----------



## juli (26 Dic 2017)

blubleo dijo:


> Vaya ostia se está dando Verge, como no rebote esta noche va a volver a niveles de hace una semana...



Nakamoto...jroña que jroña...y la de depósitos ceroceristas que hay petáos de Bitcoins. :fiufiu:

Lo dicho : Viene fuerza 8. 




Spoiler



[youtube]PnSDHnJTn5M[/youtube]


----------



## species8472 (26 Dic 2017)

Superoeo dijo:


> Añadir además que ahora mismo el precio de un Masternode serían unos 12500$, una cantidad aún permisible, y que si acaba funcionando y extendiéndose puede dar buenos réditos.
> 
> Yo estoy empezando a plantearme hacerme con los 25000 tokens necesarios para ello.
> 
> Para comprar lo haceis a través del exchange de waves?



Wagerr depende de si funciona o no. Pero si consiguen que haga lo que dice que quieren hacer se va a los 10€, seguro. Si todo va bien en unos años la centena no es descartable. Y esto sin hype y sin especulación. Valoración únicamente a partir de lo que pueden generar los masternodes si logran capturar una parte mínima del mercado de apuestas deportivas mundiales. Pero para eso tiene que funcionar y el camino va a estar plagado de retos técnicos, legales y de governance de la comunidad.

De momento el 15 han anunciado que funcionará la red sin apuestas y en fase preliminar para establecer los masternodes. La funcionalidad de oráculos y por tanta los apuestas seguramente hasta el verano no estén funcionando. Se está avisando para que no haya mal entendidos que hundan, de nuevo, la cotización. Pero si llega al mundial con la funcionalidad de apuestas en marcha, aunque sea beta y muy preliminar...la cotización se disparará. No me extrañaría ni que las casas de apuestas empezasen a comprar para montar sus propios nodos.


----------



## Divad (26 Dic 2017)

blubleo dijo:


> Vaya ostia se está dando Verge, como no rebote esta noche va a volver a niveles de hace una semana...



Una corrección que se ha cepillado todas las ventas que había :: nuevo soporte a los 0.00012500 el techo máximo sigue fijado en 0.0004

Aparte de los bots fijos también hay que lidiar con los que actúan en tiempo real, pueden bajarla/subirla por encima de los márgenes fijados 8:

2 días lateral, baja vertical, ya solo le queda subida


----------



## Seronoser (26 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Aquí uno que incorpora Dash, por ejemplo
> 
> TigoCTM incluye DASH a sus cajeros automáticos y apunta a Latinoamérica | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas



En latinoamerica y el caribe los cajeros son un robo a mano armada, y casi siempre aceptan sólo y exclusivamente dólares.
Hablamos de una comisión de un 9% mínimo


----------



## Ladrillófilo (26 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> El sector de juego y apuestas se está desenlazando y Enero va a ser un mes clave.
> 
> Edgeless comienza a funcionar creo que como el 16 ó 18...Wagger , el 15 se pone de largo...
> 
> ...



Tío, que no te sepa mal pero te expresas como el culo.
Sabes mucho pero no sabes transmitir lo que quieres decir. Repito, que no te sepa mal. Os leo a menudo.


----------



## Divad (26 Dic 2017)

Han desaparecido y han vuelto... Los números redondos cantan demasiado 8:

imagen con link html

Mirando las ventas (rojo)
Ves un valor con una cantidad que llamará la atención y en diferentes valores cercanos con menor cantidad también lo harán. 

Quien ha creado la fiesta (bot) se larga y uno debe decidir si quiere seguir de rave o disfrutar de lo que lleva bailado De seguir en la pista puedes tener la suerte de que entre otro dj para empalmar la fiesta o te tocará recoger las corridas de la fiesta dejándote peor de como empezaste o no te podrás quejar si te quieres ir a otra fiesta o esperar a que vuelva.

Sigas viendo las olas (hold) o las surfees (tradear) se acaba ganando a la larga. Obviamente tradeando el beneficio es mayor ya que se aprovecha cada corrección que hace el bot, perdón, la vela :rolleye: 

Cada ola tiene un ritmo, quienes tengan ansiedad pueden entrar en las que más volumen tenga del momento y entra a surfear con los márgenes que tenga :Baile:


Como dice Juli, las cosas que hacen cosas son las que van a dar el siguiente pelotazo. Aragon principio de Enero News from the Front

Bancor está despertando... 

No hay que preocuparse de pagar los impuestos del fiduciario, en criptolandia la deuda global se evapora :XX: Si hace falta se crea la cripto (RDG) Recuerdos Deuda Global y quien quiera haga sus donaciones. El dinero de cada trimestre o anual será repartido en mejorar la vida del SER.

Disfrutad!


----------



## jorgitonew (26 Dic 2017)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Tío, que no te sepa mal pero te expresas como el culo.
> Sabes mucho pero no sabes transmitir lo que quieres decir. Repito, que no te sepa mal. Os leo a menudo.



juli tiene su propio estilo y por eso tras leer su mensaje ya uno sabe que ha sido juli sin tener que chequear el nick

si cambiase su estilo dejaría de ser juli y correriamos el riesgo de perder todos sus conocimientos )

uno con el tiempo acaba pillando lo que quiere decir juli en sus mensajes y lo que genera dudas lo responde sin problemas preguntándoselo de nuevo

en la literatura existe la prosa y la poesia. en el criptomundo existe el juli


----------



## juli (26 Dic 2017)

jorgitonew dijo:


> juli tiene su propio estilo y por eso tras leer su mensaje ya uno sabe que ha sido juli sin tener que chequear el nick
> 
> si cambiase su estilo dejaría de ser juli y correriamos el riesgo de perder todos sus conocimientos )
> 
> ...




al final va a ser que sí, que eras homo  ::


----------



## Drewcastle (26 Dic 2017)

Os fiariais de meter unas pocas monedas en etherdelta o todavia tiene los problemas del hackeo?


----------



## carlosjulian (26 Dic 2017)

Drewcastle dijo:


> Os fiariais de meter unas pocas monedas en etherdelta o todavia tiene los problemas del hackeo?



Compré hace rato ahí sin problemas. Ya se han recuperado. Un problemilla, aunque creo que fue planeado jaja. No sé, pero puede ser.


----------



## silverwindow (26 Dic 2017)

ojo con EOS, esta mirando hacia arriba, competencia directa de etherum


----------



## Superoeo (26 Dic 2017)

species8472 dijo:


> Wagerr depende de si funciona o no. Pero si consiguen que haga lo que dice que quieren hacer se va a los 10€, seguro. Si todo va bien en unos años la centena no es descartable. Y esto sin hype y sin especulación. Valoración únicamente a partir de lo que pueden generar los masternodes si logran capturar una parte mínima del mercado de apuestas deportivas mundiales. Pero para eso tiene que funcionar y el camino va a estar plagado de retos técnicos, legales y de governance de la comunidad.
> 
> De momento el 15 han anunciado que funcionará la red sin apuestas y en fase preliminar para establecer los masternodes. La funcionalidad de oráculos y por tanta los apuestas seguramente hasta el verano no estén funcionando. Se está avisando para que no haya mal entendidos que hundan, de nuevo, la cotización. Pero si llega al mundial con la funcionalidad de apuestas en marcha, aunque sea beta y muy preliminar...la cotización se disparará. No me extrañaría ni que las casas de apuestas empezasen a comprar para montar sus propios nodos.




¿No hicieron si no me equivoco un testeo en el combate de McGregor y Mayweather? ¿Qué ocurrió con eso? LLegó a funcionar?


----------



## orbeo (26 Dic 2017)

blubleo dijo:


> Vaya ostia se está dando Verge, como no rebote esta noche va a volver a niveles de hace una semana...



En el hilo del btc se ha escrito algo al respecto en los últimos mensajes.

Tiene que ver con los pumps pagados a McAfee que han salido filtrados estos días


----------



## -bubble- (26 Dic 2017)

El Bitcoin será legal, la minería tendrá regulaciones más estrictas: Ministro Ruso de Finanzas | Netherum

"Los reguladores también están trazando planes para imponer límites en las compras de cripto-divisas. Un estimado indicaría un máximo de 100,000 rublos (aproximadamente $1,750 dólares) por individuo. Un tope de 600,000 rublos ($10,370 dólares) también está siendo considerado.

Así mismo, Siluanov confirmó que la legislación para regular las cripto-monedas en Rusia “estará lista” antes del fin de 2018."

¿Plausible esa normativa en España?


----------



## arras2 (26 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> Nakamoto...jroña que jroña...y la de depósitos ceroceristas que hay petáos de Bitcoins. :fiufiu:
> 
> Lo dicho : Viene fuerza 8.
> 
> ...




Si he conseguido entender bien y no he mal interpretado... ha venido la fuerza 8. Practicante todo corrigiendo para que el señor btc pueda atacar los 15k. Dos horas después de tu mensaje, btc 2000 puntos a favor con un volumen enorme.

Por lo que veo, los ciclos sanos son semanales ¿no? jueves—viernes se paran máquinas, se genera carbón durante el fin de semana, y al siguiente día laborable se quema el carbón.

Además, en cada ciclo de alimentación de shitland, les toca a unas y otras alternativamente. Estaría bien mirar si existe patrón de alimentación del carbón.


----------



## mseller (26 Dic 2017)

Aprovechar para comprar BTC, este 2018 se prepara como el año en el que se establecerá como moneda o morirá.. que pasará? Yo opino que el BTC ha llegado para quedarse.


----------



## RuiKi84 (26 Dic 2017)

Otra que va como un tiro es Raiblocks desde esas mierdas de exchanges ...


----------



## Gurney (26 Dic 2017)

-bubble- dijo:


> El Bitcoin será legal, la minería tendrá regulaciones más estrictas: Ministro Ruso de Finanzas | Netherum
> 
> "Los reguladores también están trazando planes para imponer límites en las compras de cripto-divisas. Un estimado indicaría un máximo de 100,000 rublos (aproximadamente $1,750 dólares) por individuo. Un tope de 600,000 rublos ($10,370 dólares) también está siendo considerado.
> 
> ...




Meanwhile en Bielorrusia: Belarus Government Cuts Taxes For Crypto Businesses - CoinDesk


----------



## jorgitonew (26 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> al final va a ser que sí, que eras homo  ::



no no... ni de coña!!! pero es justo reconocer virtudes


----------



## paketazo (26 Dic 2017)

Os estáis empezando a dar cuenta que algunos gobiernos se han percatado de la importancia relativa del cryptomundo.

Las capitalizaciones que hace un año eran cagadas de gorrión hoy ya son auténticos zurullos de elefante...y claro...con eso se abona una buena plantación de nabos.

Principalmente me espero de pequeños países la incorporación de BTC & Cia como monedas de curso legal, y a mayores, intentarán atraer grandes capitales con ventajas fiscales.

Si por algún plausible motivo en un par de años esto sigue creciendo, y sobre todo aceptándose por la masa, las grandes empresas querrán tomar parte del filón...si Amazón o Alí o Ebay, saben que ahí fuera hay un pilón de personas dispuestas a gastarse sus plusvalías en sus chismes, ¿por que no dejarles que lo hagan?

Creo que la gran noticia del 2018 será del estilo Amazón o alguna grande que aceptará pago directo en BTC y varias, si eso sucede, se empezará a cuadrar el círculo, y lo siguiente será la pelea de los estados por atraer a sus nuevos "ricos" con ventajas fiscales o similares, ya que saben que por las malas les resultará difícil poner las zarpas en el pastel.

Si llegamos ahí, hay que tener sangre fría y no dejarse engatusar por los dictadores del sistema, pues sería claro síntoma de que se sentirían amenazados, y sería ese el momento de no darles cuartel...y menos parte de nuestro sudor.

Veremos las noticias que vayan saliendo, sobre todo del estilo de lo de Portugal y similares...mientras tanto, no hagáis el primo, e id "ahorrando" lo que no necesitéis en la monedas/s que más os gusten.

Buen día.


----------



## EDV (26 Dic 2017)

No veo cercano el pago en amazon y demás con BTC u otras. En Steam hace poco retiraron el pago con BTC por su volatilidad y creo que es la razón de que no lo veamos en Amazon a corto plazo.

No puedes estar pagando algo que sube o baja un 10% en una semana, la protección financiera que exige eso para muchas empresas es inabordable. Las promesas de pago y la tesorería se pueden tensar demasiado.

A futuro sí, por qué no.

Pero para estas cosas es mejor una moneda más estable.

Lo mismo me equivoco y algunos vendedores prefieren el riesgo que implica, pero hacerlo de forma formal no sé, me chocaría.


----------



## juli (26 Dic 2017)

@arras2 : Los 15.000 pavos le important tanto a BTC como a tí el capítulo de la telenovela waka de esta sobremesa en Antena3.

@paketazo qUé es "lo de Portugal" ?


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (26 Dic 2017)

EDV dijo:


> No veo cercano el pago en amazon y demás con BTC u otras. En Steam hace poco retiraron el pago con BTC por su volatilidad y creo que es la razón de que no lo veamos en Amazon a corto plazo.
> 
> No puedes estar pagando algo que sube o baja un 10% en una semana, la protección financiera que exige eso para muchas empresas es inabordable. Las promesas de pago y la tesorería se pueden tensar demasiado.
> 
> ...



Aupado en mis conocimientos del mundo de la gran empresa opino algo parecido. Lo que sí que vería plausible sería el uso de Thether como medio de pago, ya que es la única que tiene un valor estable.


----------



## arras2 (26 Dic 2017)

En steam sustituyeron btc por ltc pq btc no vale, lento y caro. el cambio de btc por ltc fue justo antes del mega pump de 100 a 350. No se si se produjo por eso.

@Juli, ¿entonces a que te referías con lo de fuerza 8? Siento ser tan torpe.

Eng ha corregido bastante, de 49 que llegó, ha bajado a 25. Cuando se dio la señal estaba a 19 (vs eth). ¿Sería interesante cambiar posición de Ada a Eng para buscar un ROI en los próximos días? O incluso abrir una nueva posición... Ahora está a 28.toda la bajada ha sido sin volumen comparado con la subida. Eso huele a hold.


----------



## juli (26 Dic 2017)

A la hostia que toca. Cuando la veas, no te hará falta preguntar.

Tú no te olvides: Posiciones de cuya firmeza estés convencido ...y como mucho, un 20% de "alegrías" para rapiña. 

Pero vamos...que éso ya lo sabes.


----------



## onlycw (26 Dic 2017)

¿Alguien podría decirme si hay alguna forma efectiva de ponerse en contacto con el Servicio de atención al Cliente de coinbase?
Es bastante lamentable el soporte que dan. Si tienes un problema tienes la opción de hablar con un bot que no te resuelve nada mas que respuestas típicas. Si no te resuelve la duda te da la opción de enviarles un mensaje pero la respuesta es también automática y en mi caso la respuesta dada no tiene nada que ver con lo que les expongo. 
También les he enviado un DM a la cuenta de twiter (coinbase support) y no obtengo respuesta. 
La impresión que dan es de ser un chiringuito que se les ha ido de las manos. 
Gracias.


----------



## michinato (26 Dic 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Cuando leais noticias en la red, tomadlas siempre con mucha cautela.
> 
> Tras años inmerso en mundos especulativos, uno llega a la conclusión de que solo aislandose en la medida de lo posible del ruido de fondo, uno puede deleitarse con la melodía.
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo.


Como nota curiosa, hoy he visto que un tío en twitter creaba una métrica utilizando el número de commits y el número de desarrolladores de diferentes proyectos (BTC, DASH, VERGE y PIVX)


Twitter


No me parece mala idea, pero está claro que para los forks no debería utilizarse la misma proporción que para la coin a la que forkean. Para los proyectos forkeados habría que meter alguna otro término a la función que bajase la relación, probablemente sería algo inversamente proporcional al tiempo pasado desde que se hizo el fork.


----------



## arras2 (26 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> A la hostia que toca. Cuando la veas, no te hará falta preguntar.
> 
> Tú no te olvides: Posiciones de cuya firmeza estés convencido ...y como mucho, un 20% de "alegrías" para rapiña.
> 
> Pero vamos...que éso ya lo sabes.



Yo es que veo un +10% de btc y todo reculando un poco y me pienso q es marejada. Aún no me hago a la idea de como va a ser el ostiazo jajaja.

Respecto a lo otro, si, lo tengo claro. Lo que me cuesta todavía es la rapiña. Las elecciones que hice fueron malas y ando pillado, y lo que me queda no lo he movido a las sugerencias por no tener cuenta en bittrex (chapados los registros). La que me dolió es eng, que la tuve a tiro a 19.

Gracias por tu paciencia. Este fin de año lo pasaré en lo que creo que son tus tierras (la parienta es de allí). Lugar de pintxotorti y pantxineta.




Por cierto, Kraken va como un tiro. Deben haber montado ya los nuevos pc's.


----------



## EDV (26 Dic 2017)

arras2 dijo:


> En steam sustituyeron btc por ltc pq btc no vale, lento y caro. el cambio de btc por ltc fue justo antes del mega pump de 100 a 350. No se si se produjo por eso.



En su día lo leí en inglés pero aquí está en castellano:

http://steamcommunity.com/games/593110/announcements/detail/1464096684955433613

Yo al menos no puedo comprar nada en steam de forma directa con Litecoin. ¿Está seguro de lo que dices? Yo si no es haciendo cosas intermedias no puedo usar litecoin de forma directa.


----------



## paketazo (26 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> @arras2 :
> @paketazo qUé es "lo de Portugal" ?



Linkeado por el forero *"BlueArrow"* en el foro de BTC:

Moeda - Finanças: lucros com bitcoin não pagam imposto

Un saludo


----------



## juli (26 Dic 2017)

michinato dijo:


> No me parece mala idea, pero está claro que para los forks no debería utilizarse la misma proporción que para la coin a la que forkean. Para los proyectos forkeados habría que meter alguna otro término a la función que bajase la relación, probablemente sería algo inversamente proporcional al tiempo pasado desde que se hizo el fork.



BitCoinCash ó Phore son 2 forks de proyectos que seguro que conoces. Matices de gran peso de alguno de ellos, incluso los has cuestionado aquí...con todo el derecho, falatría piú.

Pues bien...ambas son pruebas evidentes ( Phore deberá ir mostrando cuajo partir del día 1 , con la publicación de su definitiva hoja de ruta para 2018 ) de que hay partes de una comunidad que disienten seriamente de las derivas de ciertos proyectos, igual que lo haces tú o yo mismo en muchos sentidos. Y es posible ( auneque prefiero el beneficio de la duda ) que ese tipo de cosas se queden en rapiñar poder y beneficios en cuanto a sus cadenas originales y todo acabe en otra sarta de demagogias baratas y jerarquías viciadas que se esgrimen habitualmente como origen de un fork ( y que generalmente son ciertas por la inercia habitual en el amnejo de structuras de poder ) ...pero por qué no pueden ser escisiones para una optimización del ideario original ...como está hasta las pelotas de afirmar Ver ? BTCCash , por ejemplo, cada día dea más claro que, más allá de personalizaciones, su proyecto, que él reclama como el BTC auténtico y sin falta de argumentos serios para ello, va a proveer al público de una propuesta bien diferente a BTC y en principio, en absoluto poco solvente o más precaria.

Ya te comenté que en el btctalk de Phore, un dev se ciscó drectamente en la respuesta de un mandamás de PIVX...y que no le harían ni puto caso. EN medio del hilo central de discord de PIVX, otro ( o el mismo, ni idea ) anduvo cruzando declaraciones y aclarando descalificaciones más tranqui que el Pepi. Y yo no ví argumento de peso alguno en su contra salvo jimoteos de colegiala , corporativivismos efectistas y empalagosas llamadas a la ética ( en ciertos aspectos y en otros , nanai ) destinados unicamente a quedar bien ante tu público y descalificar al contrario. Pues bien...este dev de Phore ejó bien clarito qe él tenía serias diferencias con algunos planteamientos de PIVX...y yo le entendí perfectisimamente. Y si esa persona es honesta y realmente está exponiendo sus motivaciones reales , no veo porqué Phore no pueda ser un PIVX mejorado ( en algunos aspectos , cuya relevancia quedará a expensas de la interpretación de cada usuario ) ...al igual que no veo porqué no pueda serlo BTC Cash .

Con lo que , desde luego ...y acabo el tocho...un fork no me parece en absoluto un lastre a la hora de valorar una blockchain. Es ETH un cagarro al lado de ETC ? ( Disferente , sí, es evidente...pero conceptualmente ..y que un concepto original , e hilando más fino, LA INTERPRETACIÖN CIRCUNSTACIAL DE UN CONCEPTO ORIGINAL tenga más legitimidad que una nueva, no lo veo , a ojos cerrados, por ningún lado ).

Un saludo y gracias por abrir la espita. Es jugosa.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (26 Dic 2017)

John McAfee acaba de declarar moneda del día a Tron. Veremos si hay un efecto o no en su precio


----------



## juli (26 Dic 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Linkeado por el forero *"BlueArrow"* en el foro de BTC:
> 
> Moeda - Finanças: lucros com bitcoin não pagam imposto
> 
> Un saludo



Portugal tiene montado, desde un par de años después de "La crizi" , un paraíso fiscal del quince para jubiletas. .La costa alentejana ( Odeceixe, Zambujeira, Vilanova Mil fontes...hasta Troia , casi a las puertas de LX )...está petada de gabachos muertos de jambre que se creen Rostchild ( los ingleses estaban antes en el Algarve y "los hijos de diox en la tierra", mejor ni olerlos - por cierto, igual que a nosotros, los "chabacanos paletos millonarios españoles " ...en fin, la cruz de nacer excelso en este valle de lágrimas , bulgarydá & desidia, qué proves ! - :XX: ).

Esto no me extraña un pijo. Y por cierto, la UE es una casaputas que sólo se preocupa de los rigores del trinque centruropedo y se marcan la vista gorda a discreción en cuanto a que los gitanos del sur anden a puñalada limpia o les entre un puto cáncer. No hay dinamita en el mundo pa'la que merece este engendro caníbal de naciones pobres ( devotos de la vida y que supieron dar al dinero un valor mucho más realista que esa panda de aburrrrrridossss cabezas cuadradas, todo sea dicho) .


( todo ello sin ánimus dinamíticus y en rotundo tono de humor, por supuestón ) 


p.d. al giro del bueno de Frisch con lo de "El país sin nombre " yo le daría otro con estos hijosdelagranputa , sanguijuelas premium de la castuza global : "El país sin Consti". ( Con dos cojonazos y un palo - los suyos, claro - ).


----------



## jorgitonew (26 Dic 2017)

ardor da la campanada del año!!!


* Introducing a gate between the EURO and the Ardor ecosystem to allow companies to adopt the blockchain technology without friction *

The Ardor ecosystem makes one step further to the implementation of the Blockchain technology for small and medium companies. Jelurida, has partnered with Ardorgate to deliver an Ardor based Euro pegged child chain token named AEUR. 

The new AEUR token provides quick and simple entry point into the crypto world using Euro. Each AEUR token will always equal exactly 1€ and this is guaranteed and backed by by Ardorgate, which has partnered with MISTERTANGO bank (Mistertango – Smarter Payments Online) as the payment processor. 

Using the AEUR token users can trade assets on the Ardor platform and easily exchange into ARDR or child chain coin/token. 

“I decided to start this project because I see huge potential on eliminating additional steps, when people exchange crypto to fiat, sell items for crypto, doing ICO, etc. Thanks to Ardorgate many use cases will become available making them faster and easier”, says Martynas Bacevicius (@martis), one of the loyal members of the Ardor and Nxt community, Blockchain Engineer and Founder of Ardorgate.

“The entry point into NXT has always been a problem for our European customers, using the AEUR Ardor child chain we now have a simple solution to convert between the EURO and our tokens. We are excited to work with Ardorgate to deliver the best user experience in the blockchain industry”, says Lior Yaffe Co-founder and Managing Director at Jelurida.



link ->> nxtplatform.org/introducing-gate-euro-ardor-ecosystem-allow-companies-adopt-blockchain-technology-without-friction/


----------



## arras2 (26 Dic 2017)

EDV dijo:


> En su día lo leí en inglés pero aquí está en castellano:
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/games/593110/announcements/detail/1464096684955433613
> 
> Yo al menos no puedo comprar nada en steam de forma directa con Litecoin. ¿Está seguro de lo que dices? Yo si no es haciendo cosas intermedias no puedo usar litecoin de forma directa.



En su momenTo vi algo en la propia página de steam, pero no lo encuentro... Quizá sólo fue un rumor o un intento. Seguiré buscando a ver si lo encuentro.

---------- Post added 26-dic-2017 at 15:38 ----------




cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> John McAfee acaba de declarar moneda del día a Tron. Veremos si hay un efecto o no en su precio



Yo ando pillado, y en 5 minutos ha subido brutalmente. Aunque tal como ha subido, ha reculado casi al inicio. Lástima no haber estado en el pc para salirme...

---------- Post added 26-dic-2017 at 15:46 ----------




Negrofuturo dijo:


> Yo tengo ENG a la venta a 0.88, pero igual me he pasado un %.. es por si me pilla por ahí.
> 
> Hace un ratito me he subido en BNB que está lista para viajar..
> 
> Bueno, si ahora rompiera el máximo de esta mañana que en ello anda.



88 respecto eth? no es muy optimista? Creo que me voy a subir en 25 a ver q pasa, la señal de entrada se dio en 19. 25es mucho más arriba, pero no sería raro otro empujón hasta máximos y poder obtener ROI.


----------



## paketazo (26 Dic 2017)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> John McAfee acaba de declarar moneda del día a Tron. Veremos si hay un efecto o no en su precio



Cuidado con este mercenario.

Pone en su boca la palabra del mejor postor, supongo que en un mes o dos, ya a nadie le importará un pimiento lo que diga o haga, pero él mientras va recogiendo la cosecha.

Un saludo


----------



## juli (26 Dic 2017)

*Negrofuturo* : Cómo va tu hamijo el pato negro ? NI está ni se le espera ?

Ojito, que a mí me parece que ya puede estar en la pìsta de despegue...y la pupita puede ser de 3 pares de cojones...


----------



## EDV (26 Dic 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Cuidado con este mercenario.
> 
> Pone en su boca la palabra del mejor postor, supongo que en un mes o dos, ya a nadie le importará un pimiento lo que diga o haga, pero él mientras va recogiendo la cosecha.
> 
> Un saludo



Pienso igual, la opinión que mueve masas acaba comprándose tarde o temprano.


----------



## pep_palotes (26 Dic 2017)

EDV dijo:


> Pienso igual, la opinión que mueve masas acaba comprándose tarde o temprano.



Hace unos días alguien publicó esto en twitter

Twitter

No se si será verdad o fake, pero no me extrañaría.


----------



## haruki murakami (26 Dic 2017)

Larga vida al rey de reyes BITCOIN. Asi no sirva para nada...bitcoin es Oro puro y va a irse a los 30mil sin pestañear.


----------



## stiff upper lip (26 Dic 2017)

Zoin a 0'71...


----------



## jorgitonew (26 Dic 2017)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> Zoin a 0'71...



zoin llega a 10 con poquito que hagan... son bastante gente


----------



## danjian (26 Dic 2017)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> John McAfee acaba de declarar moneda del día a Tron. Veremos si hay un efecto o no en su precio



El tipo cobra por cada vez que le hace publicidad a una moneda, los que le sigais el rollo andad con cuidado porque cada vez los pumps tendran menos fuerza.


----------



## juli (26 Dic 2017)

EL cap subiendo y BTC creciendo...mientras adelgaza el resto.

Si esto no cambia y se extiende el cap a todas, vacaciones en el mar.


paketazo : Caña y pintxotorti a que si viene barrido gordo, el truñito Phore vuelve de él con % más alto de Mnodes ocupados que el mismísimo Dash ? :fiufiu


( Negrofuturo...pese a lo ambiguo del término "Navidades" , si BTC se va de ésta, acepto el vinazo como debido ya ).


----------



## Divad (26 Dic 2017)

jorgitonew dijo:


> ardor da la campanada del año!!!
> 
> 
> * Introducing a gate between the EURO and the Ardor ecosystem to allow companies to adopt the blockchain technology without friction *
> ...



2018 las pasarelas FIAT/CRYPTO comenzarán a funcionar y será así como matarán al padre Bitcoin.



paketazo dijo:


> Cuidado con este mercenario.
> 
> Pone en su boca la palabra del mejor postor, supongo que en un mes o dos, ya a nadie le importará un pimiento lo que diga o haga, pero él mientras va recogiendo la cosecha.
> 
> Un saludo



Los personajes que venden rumores se pueden aprovechar en tu propio beneficio.

Binance trx/eth


Para no abusar, me bajaría en la primera parada 65. 

Estas actuaciones sirven para justificar las subidas verticales... cuando en verdad no solo hay personas detrás, sino que se trata de la intervención del bot de turno que a la hora señalada comenzará a subir sin sentido.


----------



## juli (26 Dic 2017)

Hasta nochevieja pierdes fijo...pero OK. Eso sí : Sólo si el top comparte alegría...si no, sería ganar sobre lo contrario de mi tesis y no mola.


----------



## RuiKi84 (26 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> *Negrofuturo* : Cómo va tu hamijo el pato negro ? NI está ni se le espera ?
> 
> Ojito, que a mí me parece que ya puede estar en la pìsta de despegue...y la pupita puede ser de 3 pares de cojones...




Que quieres decir Juli?? caídas generalizadas ?? casi todo el top está parado sin volumen, no sé como interpretar esto ...


----------



## arras2 (26 Dic 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Te doy hasta nochevieja...
> 
> ENG arrancando desde bonita consolidación...
> 
> A ver si se mete otro 120%



no conozco nadie tan inútil como yo, que estoy mirando el gráfico y no me decido. Venga a mirar. Lo tenía hecho en 0,00256 y no me decido, no me decido, y arrancó. Joder la psicología me va a matar. A ver si da una tregua y me puedo meter, ya lo veo difícil.


----------



## juli (26 Dic 2017)

Cada vez veo más claro que no van a matar al padre, Divad...se van a "ir de casa", éso sí... ( que ya es bastante )


----------



## haruki murakami (26 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> Cada vez veo más claro que no van a matar al padre, Divad...se van a "ir de casa", éso sí... ( que ya es bastante )



Bitcoin no va a morir y es posible que ni lo destronen pronto...por lo menos no será en 2018... Eso hay que tenerlo claro...No hay Ethereum, DASH ni ripple ni Bitcoin cash que vaya a poder con él...eso es muy pretencioso por lo menos en el plazo de 1 año no pasará.


----------



## haruki murakami (26 Dic 2017)

arras2 dijo:


> no conozco nadie tan inútil como yo, que estoy mirando el gráfico y no me decido. Venga a mirar. Lo tenía hecho en 0,00256 y no me decido, no me decido, y arrancó. Joder la psicología me va a matar. A ver si da una tregua y me puedo meter, ya lo veo difícil.



Espero que conserves aun las QASH te va a dar alegrías en Enero


----------



## arras2 (26 Dic 2017)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Espero que conserves aun las QASH te va a dar alegrías en Enero



Las conservo si. Es muy poquito lo que llevo, y como no lo voy a meter a otro sitio, lo voy a dejar a ver si consigo hacer un ROI (estuve cerca antes de la correción del bitcoin).


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (26 Dic 2017)

arras2 dijo:


> no conozco nadie tan inútil como yo, que estoy mirando el gráfico y no me decido. Venga a mirar. Lo tenía hecho en 0,00256 y no me decido, no me decido, y arrancó. Joder la psicología me va a matar. A ver si da una tregua y me puedo meter, ya lo veo difícil.



En este mundillo se aprende a ostias, y a veces ni así. Yo llevo poco tiempo, desde junio, y mis inicios fueron haciendo unas compras horribles, muchas de mis compras han ido en negativo hasta hace 10 días. Con el tiempo y leyendo mucho en varios sitios he ido acertando más.

Tienes que tener claro tu estrategia a largo plazo y composición de cartera, yo creo que es bueno combinar valores seguros (DASH, BTC, ETH, Ripple) con algunos incipientes (Waves, ARK, PIVX) y nuevas monedas, entrar en alguna ICO también puede salir bien. Yo he optado por un 33% más o menos por cartera (seguros-incipientes-ICOS).

Con algunas estoy palmando pasta como con Iconomi, Stox, y DDF (un fondo de dominios de internet y criptos).

También te recomiendo que si crees en el proyecto no vendas perdiendo a las primeras de cambio, SONM por ejemplo, si miras su inicios, fueron un desastre, el mismo Wagerr ha estado meses por debajo de uso ICO y ahora ha pegado el petardazo. DASH la tuve perdiendo 1 mes y luego hizo un x4, lo mismo con Waves y Ripple.


----------



## Divad (26 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> Cada vez veo más claro que no van a matar al padre, Divad...se van a "ir de casa", éso sí... ( que ya es bastante )



El caballo de Troya será sacrificado para que otros ganen. No hace falta clavarle la estocada al padre, solo hay que hacer las cosas bien y quitarle trabajo... el padre está mayor y mandarlo de imserso será acabar congelando la cadena.

Los fork son medidas de distracción para crear la ilusión de que están regalando dinero... pero cualquiera que sepa sumar verá que la rentabilidad es una minucia en comparación con lo que se mueve en cualquier otra cripto.

Cepillarse BTC sería para equilibrar la balanza entre asquerosamente ricos y los no tan ricos. Por ello el rol de un bitcoñero es que nunca te salgas ni si quiera aprendas a surfear las correcciones. 

Cuando comienzas a diversificar ves como las ganancias se multiplican con más facilidad y se mantiene sin tanta volatilidad. Si te pones a surfear varias olas a la vez, la rentabilidad ya se dispara.

Una actualización por parte de BTC que acabase haciendo sinergia con todo criptolandia sería su salvación. Las ansias de querer ser la única para todo está muy bien como pensamiento positivo pero las ansias no suelen acabar bien...:rolleye:


----------



## juli (26 Dic 2017)

De mayor, nada...es un fucking cacique que se ha pasáo la vida mandando y está podrido de pasta...o sea que peligro, tó... y a ésos les gusta marcar paquete más que a un teenager hiperhormonado...el poder engancha un huevo.

Otra cosa es que mientras no suelte sus Side chains/ LN o lo que proceda, se le podrá ir mordiendo pastel...que ahí, sí es donde veo cancha y buena.


Putada el puto hobbit que NS/NC ...si no beatifica Bizancio por esa boquita...no ha estado a la altura, como suena.

BTC hace lo suyo, Jihan, igual...Dash, lo mismo...incluso la cascada de Tokens ...

Debe a Shitland una plataforma que aguante lo que pregona. Si vas de puto rey del mambo, en una como ésta...Saca cartas !!! Y no hay más.

Para hablar de futuro a estas alturas...ya está NEO a 60 pavos...que aristocracia hay mucha, no sólo BTC.


----------



## Divad (26 Dic 2017)

BTC es el juguete roto que usa el creador de criptolandia para ir haciendo creer que es el más molón por ser el primero (todas las demás son "shit") está a $16k y ha hecho un máximo de $20k. Los títeres de turno se lamen el cipote para decir que llegará a $100k, $1M,... hasta el infinito y más allá... de ser así sería muy fácil ganar y dudo que sea tal cual como lo están pintando.

Si al menos implantasen mejoras... tendría mis dudas. Mientras tanto lo veo como una cortina de humo que llegado el momento la hunden en la mierda y los afectados se pondrán como locos buscando al fantasma de Satoshi Naka*moto* por no dar la cara :rolleye:

Si en vez de Satoshi Nakamoto fuesen los siguientes los creadores de BTC:
Enterprise Ethereum Alliance

Alguien estaría dispuesto a subirse al nuevo juego creado por los mismos que nos están estafando en el fiduciario?

Cualquiera lo vería como una nueva forma de desplumar a las gacelas y no hace falta mencionar la cantidad de robos "hackeos" que han habido ::

Por eso se sacaron el fantasma Satoshi Nakamoto, para ser el caballo de Troya entre el FIAT y las criptos. 

Cuando las pasarelas comiencen a funcionar Bitcoin dejará de usarse y acabará en el olvido. Comisiones absurdas, espera de horas/días y contamina más que algunos países... No solo no es rentable, sino que la convierte en una bomba perfecta para detonar.

La competición no es entre nosotros como siempre nos han hecho creer, sino contra los bots del sistema 8:

---------- Post added 26-dic-2017 at 18:33 ----------

Vitalik cuando hable subirá el pan y por ello desequilibrará más todavía el pastel de criptolandia. Primero subirán todo el top, después ya saldrá al escenario y ojo con Aragon


----------



## arras2 (26 Dic 2017)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> En este mundillo se aprende a ostias, y a veces ni así. Yo llevo poco tiempo, desde junio, y mis inicios fueron haciendo unas compras horribles, muchas de mis compras han ido en negativo hasta hace 10 días. Con el tiempo y leyendo mucho en varios sitios he ido acertando más.
> 
> Tienes que tener claro tu estrategia a largo plazo y composición de cartera, yo creo que es bueno combinar valores seguros (DASH, BTC, ETH, Ripple) con algunos incipientes (Waves, ARK, PIVX) y nuevas monedas, entrar en alguna ICO también puede salir bien. Yo he optado por un 33% más o menos por cartera (seguros-incipientes-ICOS).
> 
> ...



Gracias. Conseguís animarme y motivarme. Es brutal el ambiente que hay por aquí. La psicología es fundamental y es mi punto más débil (a parte de la falta de conocimientos claro :XX. Los putos FOMOS y FUDS son el enemigo número uno para alguien inseguro o novato.

Ayer, creo que ayer alguien pilló ENG cuando estaba rondando máximos. Me dio la sensación que le pudo el FOMO. 

Yo, debo tener el 75% entre dash y eth (gracias a juli) y el 25% restante entre iota, neo, qash y trx. Estos últimos, todos en rojo vs eth en el momento que los pillé (aun iba más perdido que ahora). 

Hoy con el "gurú" de mcafee tenía una oportunidad para haber salido verde de TRX pero no estaba delante y ha durado poco la oportunidad (me metí para especular a corto penando que en el pump superaría el máximo anterior como había hecho hasta el momento y no lo hizo).

Qash y neo más o menos me aguantan el tipo respecto a eth, pero iota y trx, estoy bastante pillado. A esperar arreón o morir en ello.


----------



## juli (26 Dic 2017)

Que BTC puede tener a la massmedia global de la castuza en contra, es evidente...otra es que por ello se vaya al tacho...cuando está en el imaginario colectivo cada día más marcado ( y por cierto, cada vez con menos reminiscencias de "coin secuestraniños y pagadrogas"...y más de "dinero modelno" ).

Que no tenga a la misma gente detrás...o parecida a la de ETH...otra historia.

Y ya entrando en lo más práctico : BTC tiene minas en las ICO más truñosas de la última shitcoin de Shitland...y de ahí, para arriba ( y por supuesto, en los mejores proyectos desde que valían céntimos ) . Y esa es mucha carta para obviarla.

& End offtopic, por mis partes...que está calentita la cosa...


----------



## joTTa (26 Dic 2017)

Tengo un ETH por ahí suelto y estoy pensando comprar alguna de las que han bajado. Sabeis que le ha pasado a Einsteinium (EMC2) para perder el 60% la pasada semana? Ha hecho catakorcker para siempre o puede subir y recuperarse


----------



## VictorW (26 Dic 2017)

Buenas, en etherscan me aparece una transferencia ETH como FAIL.
TxReceipt Status... FAIL
Alguien sabe que debo hacer??
Lo he probado en varias ocasiones, incluso subiendo el gas... 
Gracias


----------



## juli (26 Dic 2017)

*Paketazo*...he echado un ojo a lo de PT...y entiendo que éso sería peleable para un residente portugués...ESTE AÑO , ya que no es una "oferta" das finanzas tugas, como sí lo era el capítulo de ser nuevo residente al que aludía yo, sino un vacío legal...y lo solucionarán ipso facto.

No sé cómo lo habrá vendido blue arrow...pero te garantizo que para la declaración de 2018 ( o sea, en 2019 ) ya tendrán su "trinque" resuelto y por tanto, si no eras residente este año allí...como persona física no podrías beneficiarte de ello en lo referente a este año porque ya no tienes forma humana de demostrar en 6 días que has residido más de 6 meses allí.


----------



## plus ultra (26 Dic 2017)

A quien le guste o no si BTC cae tan pronto como pronosticáis (2018) nos vamos todos ATPC y nos quedaremos con nuestras cryptos los 4 frikis que estamos aqui desde hace unos añitos,el marketing es lo que es,le hablaran a la masa de cryptos y dirán:si eso es la misma estafa que BTC...que mira todos que metieron y perdieron su dinero,por que seamos realista una gran masa de los que estan metiendo lo hacen por especulación y a hold,no se pondran a tradear,si esos pierden el marketing negativo es muy malo,un cliente haciendo mala publicidad no puedes contrarrestarlo ni con 10 contentos.

BTC tarde o temprano perdera la egemonia pero por el bien de las alt mejor que sea tarde y estas esten ya consolidadas,si hoy en dia a muchos BTC le suena a chino mandarin si le comentas de cryptos ...:bla:

Por mi que BTC suba y suba,que suba on the mooooon y las cryptos las conozca todo el mundo hay ya que el mercado ponga a cada uno en su sitio.


----------



## trancos123 (26 Dic 2017)

joTTa dijo:


> Tengo un ETH por ahí suelto y estoy pensando comprar alguna de las que han bajado. Sabeis que le ha pasado a Einsteinium (EMC2) para perder el 60% la pasada semana? Ha hecho catakorcker para siempre o puede subir y recuperarse



Anunció un cambio de mierda ):
Creó hype y al final lo único era cambiaban el algoritmo de minado, la comunidad se enfadó y vendió sus monedas.


----------



## walkerheras (26 Dic 2017)

ante todo gracias por los consejos.

Tengo algo metido en Phore, aconsejais meter algo mäs todavía.?

saludos


----------



## juli (26 Dic 2017)

*


+35%...6,20$ !!! :8:

SOY PHOREEEROOOO......!!!* :XX:


[youtube]7-S610yMflg[/youtube]


12 fulanos en el team. Hasta el tipo más vidapadrista y zángano del mundo le iba a salir a cuenta empujar esta blockchain de rewards disparatadas y Mnodes a cuentagotas...pero es que encima., éso...12 tipos en el team.

En fin...el día 1 , a ver qué enseñan.


www.phore.io



Spoiler



*ÁUPA ONYARBI,Hoxtiaaaaa !!!*


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (26 Dic 2017)

Juli, veo k eres uno de los k sabe como va el chiringuito de las crypto

He visto una ICO km puede interesar, crypterium, un banco crypto o los inicios de lok puede llegar a ser. Asumiendo los grandes vaivenes de este mundillo, y k muchas alt o shit o como las kerais llamar, es probable k se vayan al agujero....

Como ves esta ICO? La moneda es CRPT, a mediados de enero acaba la ico


----------



## plus ultra (26 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> *
> 
> 
> +35%...6,20$ !!! :8:
> ...



50.000€ aprox un masternodo en estos momentos.

Hay una cosa que me deja :: con muchos proyectos y exchanges que es relegar del idioma español,en este mismo tenemos el whitepaper en: English – Korean – French – Hindi – Japanese – Dutch – Danish – Indonesian – Thai – Russian – Turkish


----------



## Divad (26 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> Que BTC puede tener a la massmedia global de la castuza en contra, es evidente...otra es que por ello se vaya al tacho...cuando está en el imaginario colectivo cada día más marcado ( y por cierto, cada vez con menos reminiscencias de "coin secuestraniños y pagadrogas"...y más de "dinero modelno" ).
> 
> Que no tenga a la misma gente detrás...o parecida a la de ETH...otra historia.
> 
> ...



Es cierto que ya no hablan de bitcoin del "mal" (hackers, terroristas, mercado negro,...), sino como el paraíso, la nueva fiebre del oro digital,... Muy bien adornado eso sí, pero alguna mención de las demás criptos? Ninguna, ni tienen los huevos de salir los bancos o corporaciones a decir publicamente que están en ETH... Nada, silencio... como si no interesase que la sociedad se subiera al mismo barco... Interesa mantener el foco de atención en Bitcoin... 

BTC, ETH, Dash,.. todos son lo mismo. Cuando vemos todo criptolandia en rojo o en verde es obra por la misma mano que creó el juego. Obviamente no es un solo sujeto, sino unos cuantos listos unidos en seguir perpetuando su posición de poder y control sobre el SER.

Los listos saben que el SER unido puede cambiar el escenario que compartimos y por ello el nuevo juego es un fácil win-win. Entras con tus chapas sin hacer nada y a la larga has ganado, entras a surfear las correcciones y ganas. Un entretenimiento donde hagas lo que hagas ganas es perfecto para mantenernos anestesiados dentro de su juego...

Al verte un acaparador de MN, me he imaginado la rentabilidad que darán cuando criptolandia esté en modo lateral y cuando surfear las olas no sean como las burradas que llevamos viendo. Será una buena fuente de ingresos  :Aplauso: El juego ha sido creado de tal manera que por cada huella que dejes seas premiado. Están las criptos dedicadas a la minería, pagar facturas de otros, por jugar a cualquier juego, el uso de la IA para que saque rentabilidad de las correcciones o de las apuestas y loterias,... por lo que sea, incluso si inventas algo nuevo (enseñan a programar por algo):XX: el juego es concatenar la realidad que compartimos todos con la de cada uno. Todos somo UNO. 

Sería divertido crear una cripto que uniese a todo SER y funcionase a la perfección. Solamente así quedarían retratados los bots del sistema, cruzarían millones de transacciones para agruparse en la cripto que mantendrá la dualidad (los listos que se divierten granjeando al SER. El shock y descojone llegará cuando salgan al escenario los diferentes seres con los que habrá que convivir). Con tantos parques de atracciones y con tan buen rollo... dudo que se llegue a realizar porque para entonces se habrá evolucionado a IOTA u otros juegos que nos irán creando para mantenernos entretenidos. Además de follones que crearán entre los diferentes seres para mantener el CAOS y ORDEN...

Lo más divertido es que la energía no se crea ni se destruye, solo se transforma. Somos inmortales (DIOS) cocreadores en la realidad que compartimos todos.

Perdonad por la película :o


----------



## juli (26 Dic 2017)

Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> Juli, veo k eres uno de los k sabe como va el chiringuito de las crypto
> 
> He visto una ICO km puede interesar, crypterium, un banco crypto o los inicios de lok puede llegar a ser. Asumiendo los grandes vaivenes de este mundillo, y k muchas alt o shit o como las kerais llamar, es probable k se vayan al agujero....
> 
> Como ves esta ICO? La moneda es CRPT, a mediados de enero acaba la ico



Yo este año he entrado en 2 ICOs, no te digo más. El subidón asegurado de salida ya no es tal...aunque entiendo que CON MUCHO EMPOLLE, se pueden pillar cosas beneficiosas por teams o proyectos o solventes, etc...pero hace ya tiempo que bastantes icos salen rana desde su salida al mercado ( Mira Paragon : Mínimo 25.000 pavos para entrar...a 2,5$/coin...y se fué a 0,20 cts en un titá...y en cents anda aún... )

Véte al hilo de ICOs pregúntale a andyteleco..."lo que no sabe él, no sabe nahide".

Por cierto, y ésto no es oportunista, que ya lo había pensáo/sufrío alguna otra vez que te había visto por ahí : Tienes el avatar más hipnótico de burbuja, maifrén. Cagon tus muelassss... :´(

Suerte...y pregúntale a Andy.

---------- Post added 26-dic-2017 at 20:27 ----------




plus ultra dijo:


> 50.000€ aprox un masternodo en estos momentos.
> 
> Hay una cosa que me deja :: con muchos proyectos y exchanges que es relegar del idioma español,en este mismo tenemos el whitepaper en: English – Korean – French – Hindi – Japanese – Dutch – Danish – Indonesian – Thai – Russian – Turkish



Va...a tí que te va la conspiranoia...Lavavajillas de la yakuza, maifrén ? Zpiv es un maquinón de anonimato y más fácil de usar que un Casio de los chinos.

No es el precio Divad...es que hoy tienen 7 minoyes de coins... o sea, 700 putos Mnodes disponibles ( a 3 ó 4 pavos,ya tenían más de la mitad CONFIGURADOS ).

Como vea seriedad en el proyecto...paso a su discord a venderles la moto del AIRDROP DE CALDERILLA a holders en cero, coma, vamosssss... ehhh

Palomitas.


edito : glups !!!...creía que quoteaba a Divad, sorry.


----------



## besto (26 Dic 2017)

Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> Juli, veo k eres uno de los k sabe como va el chiringuito de las crypto
> 
> He visto una ICO km puede interesar, crypterium, un banco crypto o los inicios de lok puede llegar a ser. Asumiendo los grandes vaivenes de este mundillo, y k muchas alt o shit o como las kerais llamar, es probable k se vayan al agujero....
> 
> Como ves esta ICO? La moneda es CRPT, a mediados de enero acaba la ico



Yo llevo 100 chapas de esta ICO. No es un proyecto muy novedoso porque hay varios similares (un exchange de criptos y fiat) pero veo que hay 17000 tios en el grupo de telegram y que estan metiendo a saco de publi en google adds. Tambien me gusta el equipo con gente con experiencia en banca. 

A ver que tal va....

---------- Post added 26-dic-2017 at 20:37 ----------

Como veis NAGA? 
Es una empresa que tiene 2 plataformas de trading, una de ellas de trading social que es un nuevo concepto que esta pegando fuerte. Cotiza en el mercado aleman.
El equipo tiene muy buena pinta, incluso aparece como consejero Roger Ver.
Esta sin pumpear, le metemos candela entre todos?


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (26 Dic 2017)

Gracias chicos.... Yo tb voy a entrar en esa ico con 100 chapas, o 200, y a ver si suena la flauta

De todo lok he visto, es lok mas me ha llamado la atencion junto a ripple


----------



## trancos123 (26 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> *
> 
> 
> +35%...6,20$ !!! :8:
> ...



Donde ves esos precios de phore? yo veo q está a 5,15$


----------



## juli (26 Dic 2017)

trancos123 dijo:


> Donde ves esos precios de phore? yo veo q está a 5,15$









Ahora sí...ahora no...ahora sí... ::

Son entradas ti-tá para subirse al carro. Yo ésta la aguanto hasta el roadmap del día 1, como hay un diox...


----------



## Albertezz (26 Dic 2017)

Acaban de cerrar la WhiteList de Nucleus.vision, espero que alguno me acompañe en ese viaje porque va a ser un pe-pi-na-zo, igual que fue wabi o más.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (26 Dic 2017)

Vendo posiciones importantes, para subirme en otras que este año( que viene) van a ser si o si, cohetes.

Phore, Pivx, Raiblocks y Komodo.


----------



## Kukulkam (26 Dic 2017)

Que recomendais para montar un masternode, servidor externo VPS o hacer en casa en un pc? me he pillado para masternode la DESIRE que tiene un ROI bonito y la he cogido barata, gracias!


----------



## juli (26 Dic 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Vendo posiciones importantes, para subirme en otras que este año( que viene) van a ser si o si, cohetes.
> 
> Phore, Pivx, Raiblocks y Komodo.



Esa Komodo ahí en 10,10/10,20...como 2 días... me está recordando a GAME en sus 3,74 hace unos días con todo subiendo y/o bajando a su alrededor...

Lo del 1 con Darkcoin que comentaban por aquí, tiene su aquél...


----------



## Benjamin Linus (26 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> Esa Komodo ahí en 10,10/10,20...como 2 días... me está recordando a GAME en sus 3,74 hace unos días con todo subiendo y/o bajando a su alrededor...
> 
> Lo del 1 con Darkcoin que comentaban por aquí, tiene su aquél...




Y creo que ojo también con Enigma que lanzan el código fuente el 31D...


----------



## latostat (26 Dic 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Vendo posiciones importantes, para subirme en otras que este año( que viene) van a ser si o si, cohetes.
> 
> Phore, Pivx, Raiblocks y Komodo.



Por qué? Y que conste que coincido contigo en dos de ellas y les entré fuerte hace semanas pero me gustaría saber por qué valoras cada una de ellas si no te importa desarrollar, gracias.


----------



## paketazo (26 Dic 2017)

plus ultra dijo:


> Hay una cosa que me deja :: con muchos proyectos y exchanges que es relegar del idioma español,en este mismo tenemos el whitepaper en: English – Korean – French – Hindi – Japanese – Dutch – Danish – Indonesian – Thai – Russian – Turkish



La piel de toro es un reducto magno de ignorancia económica.

Ya no entro en el mundo criptográfico o simplemente del BTC, dónde los pocos que han oido hablar de él, les preguntas y te dicen que es una estafa, una burbuja, un timo...sin ahondar absolutamente nada de lo que hay detrás.

Luego claro, se enteran de que un gañán compró 100 cuando estaban a 50$ y que ahora es millonario...y eso sí, eso les escuece y se preguntan cuanto tardará en estallar y hacer que todo vuelva a la normalidad...normalidad=mediocridad económica de la masa.


En este país la gente no sabe ni tan siquiera abrirse una cuenta en un broker de los de verdad, no en las mierdas que ofrece la banca, no saben lo que es el per de una empresa, no saben lo que es el float, no saben por que unas empresas dan dividendos y otras no, no saben lo que es un split.

Luego ya para empeorar, no saben lo que es un bono, una obligación, una simple letra, o una renta perpetua...

Eso sí, todos saben cual es el mejor jugador de fútbol de la liga, en que equipo corre el Alonso, o que los billetes de 500 son muy peligrosos.

En américa latina nos dan mil vueltas, y luego les miramos por encima del hombro...ya no mento centro Europa, la Asia industrial, o norte América.

España perderá este tren, como perdió el tren de la era informática, la era nuclear, la era de la industrialización, la biotecnología, y tantos nichos de valor añadido que nos hubieran proporcionado una posición de ventaja comparativa respecto a nuestros competidores.

Eso sí, putas, bares y farlopa que no nos falten, ya que es lo que hace girar esta rueda oxidada que llamamos patria.

No dejéis que os nuble la vista la ignorancia callejera que rezuma cualquier tertulia de esquina en este país.

Por cierto, parece que los forks que va a soltar BTC lo están catapultando de nuevo...le va a costar hacer del tirón ATH, pero ojito si lo logra.

Un saludo


----------



## Patanegra (26 Dic 2017)

Albertezz dijo:


> Acaban de cerrar la WhiteList de Nucleus.vision, espero que alguno me acompañe en ese viaje porque va a ser un pe-pi-na-zo, igual que fue wabi o más.



gracias por avisar <sarcastico>


----------



## juli (26 Dic 2017)

Del hilo de ARISE Bank ( Projects & Partnerships) del discord de PIVX :

*"Well the partnership would be based around our integration of PIVX into the bank but also our ATMs.


We have the PIVX integration for aPay's network pretty much finished out. Who wants to test later today?"*

Ni idea de por dónde va - y encima me andan recortando confi por sacar temas incómodos al central del foro , o sea que jodidillo para saberlo - ...pero bueno...en coinmarketcal.com anuncian "major" annoncement con AriseBank para este 31.


----------



## haruki murakami (26 Dic 2017)

Unos amigos japoneses muy enterados del mundo cripto me dijeron que QASH podría ser listado en coinbase este Q1 del 2018... Me dijeron que aparentemente o entra con las otras 3 posibles (DASH, MONERO, Ripple) o bien quita de en medio a una de las 3 ( posiblemente a Monero)... 
No sé que tan cierto sea...pero estos son gente metida muy de lleno en el cryptoworld.

También he leído en algun lado que IOTA está en negociaciones para entrar en Coinbase...


----------



## Claudius (26 Dic 2017)

Evento importante en Estonia, en la mayor convención del país de tecnologías Blockchain.
Estonia es el país más avanzado en esta industria en Europa, para el que no lo sepa aún..
[youtube]uzPjQ_jha9s[/youtube]

---------- Post added 26-dic-2017 at 23:07 ----------




haruki murakami dijo:


> Unos amigos japoneses muy enterados del mundo cripto me dijeron que QASH podría ser listado en coinbase este Q1 del 2018... Me dijeron que aparentemente o entra con las otras 3 posibles (DASH, MONERO, Ripple) o bien quita de en medio a una de las 3 ( posiblemente a Monero)...
> No sé que tan cierto sea...pero estos son gente metida muy de lleno en el cryptoworld.
> 
> También he leído en algun lado que IOTA está en negociaciones para entrar en Coinbase...



Yo me quedo con dos fijo, que obviamente en todo el año 2018 van a ser listadas en Coinbase, el orden no le se, pero no alterará el producto final.


----------



## Patanegra (26 Dic 2017)

alguno de vosotros os dedicais a esto a tiempo completo?


----------



## Divad (26 Dic 2017)

Patanegra dijo:


> alguno de vosotros os dedicais a esto a tiempo completo?



Desde Enero y creo que para el año que viene estaremos más desconectados


----------



## Claudius (26 Dic 2017)

EDV dijo:


> No veo cercano el pago en amazon y demás con BTC u otras. En Steam hace poco retiraron el pago con BTC por su volatilidad y creo que es la razón de que no lo veamos en Amazon a corto plazo.
> 
> No puedes estar pagando algo que sube o baja un 10% en una semana, la protección financiera que exige eso para muchas empresas es inabordable. Las promesas de pago y la tesorería se pueden tensar demasiado.
> 
> ...



Mira que lo he puesto veces, y esta ya es la última que lo pongo 
que haréis sin mi cuando ya no esté.. 

Un claro ejemplo del efecto marca, extrapolable a Amazon=Bitcoin 

https://www.forbes.com/sites/zacks/...zon-without-nosebleed-multiples/#1402a90b5f01

Overstock.com, Inc. - News Release

Overstock Help Center


----------



## Seronoser (26 Dic 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> La piel de toro es un reducto magno de ignorancia económica.
> 
> Ya no entro en el mundo criptográfico o simplemente del BTC, dónde los pocos que han oido hablar de él, les preguntas y te dicen que es una estafa, una burbuja, un timo...sin ahondar absolutamente nada de lo que hay detrás.
> 
> ...




Estoy de acuerdo salvo...en lo de América Latina.


----------



## juli (27 Dic 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> En américa latina nos dan mil vueltas, y luego les miramos por encima del hombro...ya no mento centro Europa



Pues menta, menta...porque lo segundo nos ha jodido lo primero . Y entiendo la frustración con que se pueda abordar este tipo de cosas...pero UFFF...no lo veo yo por ahí...y repito, entiendo el encabronamiento perfectamente. 

Mirar América Latina por encima del hombro -y en éso estoy de acuerdo - nos ha llevado a ser las chachas de centruropa...con quienes podríamos estar peleando perfectamente de no haber entrado en lo primero.

Creo que una cerrazón fachorra de 40 años en medio del SXX nos hace lapidarnos en exceso a costa de un tercermundismo circunstancial que en absoluto ha sido el perfil de España historicamente. Para nada.

El rompe y rasga tras el franquismo sí que nos orientó al camino equivocado...y de aquello se miró a América Latina con el desdén snob de un nuevo rico presentado en una sociedad que se le había negado durante decenios...y apartarnos de éso fue un error de campeonato, sin duda...pero no por nuestra incapacidad, sino por un complejo comprensible y por los peajes de comer en la mano del fucking tío Sam, que tenía América Latina hasta los 70/80 de auténtico laboratorio imperialista y casa de putas particular y mucho compadreo allí nos iba a dejar a la altura del barro , Fidel y el Ché. Pero sinceramente, no veo éso por causa de la memez cañí ...y España me parece un país súper válido y en igualdad de condiciones se ha hartado se harta y se hartará de demostrarlo...por no hablar de lo acojonante y abierta que es la sociedad española de a pie. Otra cosa es la vendida de ojal colectiva que se ha cascado una clase politicucha que no merece ni la hoja del barbero. Hijos de puta con alevosía que se siguen opaseando por Universidades y teles como si tal cosa ...como si fueran referente de algo más que de su puta podredumbre.

Te juro que viviendo en Francia o no te digo nada Alemania...aguantaba 4 telediarios. Y ojo...no veas la de paleto yolovalguista que hay suelto por la puta Uropa...por no hablar de USA, eh ? 


- PHORE saltádose lo 6 pavos de nuevo...arriba y abajo...una incógnita conceptual hasta que se vea de qué palo van tecnicamente...pero ojo, mucho ojo a poco que sea lucidita...

- ENIGMA, bein...a ver si va cuajando ya top100 para arriba. ( Los drenajes contínuos a los tokens de ETH son un escándalo - ahí el silencio de Buterin es especialmente hiriente. Mucha jeta. -).

- Reddcoin me está poniendo morritos...y éso que quería dejarla correr...pero no me fío...en cuanto caiga EL barrido reglamentario...esos bolsones ceroceristas van a quedar en el puto chasis ( hay por el chopocientos una coin , creo que China, con 3 BILLONAZOS de monedas ). La succión de esos repositorios de inflación para la próxima pedrada de BTC va a ser el copón bendito...con una torta en términos absolutos de asustar.


----------



## Drewcastle (27 Dic 2017)

Acabo de invertir en hat (Hawala.today) actualmente tiene 2,5 mill de cap, hace una semana no llegaba ni a 500.000 usd, he entrado con un poco de fomo porque ya la mire pero no me atrevi por el total suply que tiene, despues descubri que ese suply entrara muy poco a poco, al cabo de unos cuantos años, en su hilo de bitcointalk se puede ver.

sera una app p2p al estilo localbitcoin para intercambiar con fiat, dentro de poco saldran en dos exchanges mas de nivel medio en terminos de cap.

Inverti tambien en un proyecto parecido llamado oxycoin hace una semana, creo que este tipo de servicios fiat-criptos al estilo coinbase van a dar que hablar en 2018, a ver que pasa.


----------



## Divad (27 Dic 2017)

Dentacoin comienza a despertar ::
Dentacoin (DCN) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap

Felicidades a los premiados! Podrán repartir los mejores zascas de su vida ::


----------



## EDV (27 Dic 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Mira que lo he puesto veces, y esta ya es la última que lo pongo
> que haréis sin mi cuando ya no esté..
> 
> Un claro ejemplo del efecto marca, extrapolable a Amazon=Bitcoin
> ...



Sí, y steam aceptaba bitcoin y lo han acabado retirando. Yo no lo veo sentido a usar de moneda de intercambio a algo tan volátil como digo.

Que lo mismo me equivoco y ojalá porque entonces nuestras monedas se disparan como jamás lo han hecho.

Ya veremos.


----------



## juli (27 Dic 2017)

Yo no sé de fibos,rayas y tal y tal...pero mirad el chart de KOMODO a una semana en coinmarketcap.

No apesta a pepinazo ? (por favor, una explicación ).


----------



## Superoeo (27 Dic 2017)

Voy a hacer una aportación un poco conspiranoica (de las que le gustan a Divad)

No sé si alguno seguís la serie Mr Robot (creo que se comentó algo hace tiempo por aquí), pero entre otras cosas digamos que en la serie han pasado una serie de acontecimientos que más tarde han ido sucediendo también en la vida real, por lo cual han tachado a la serie como "premonitoria".

Bueno, pues en algún momento, y sin ánimo de hacer spoilers, hay un colapso bancario, y las criptomonedas empiezan a ser utilizadas como medio de pago sustituyendo al fiduciario, y las grandes corporaciones intentan implantar su propia criptomoneda centralizada por encima del Bitcoin (De nombre que recuerda al Ethereum.... xD)

¿Nos estarán mandando señales de lo que se viene?
Os aconsejo echarle un ojo si no la conoceis aun.


----------



## joTTa (27 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> Yo no sé de fibos,rayas y tal y tal...pero mirad el chart de KOMODO a una semana en coinmarketcap.
> 
> No apesta a pepinazo ? (por favor, una explicación ).



he pillado unos cuantos hace un rato. dios te oiga


----------



## juli (27 Dic 2017)

joTTa dijo:


> he pillado unos cuantos hace un rato. dios te oiga



ahora mismo, con que me oyera alguien que sepa algo de AT, me iba valiendo... :fiufiu:


----------



## haruki murakami (27 Dic 2017)

Muchachos, alguien se atreve a evaluar el proyecto de Mark Space?

MarkSpace

no lo he leido bastante bien, por encima se ve buena la idea, creeria que es algo asi como una especie de second life pero con VR y en el cual podrian pautar grandes empresas y pagarte con Cryptos? Podrias comprar un espacio (1 ether por una unidad de 8x8mts2).. como idea me parece tremenda... tiene unidades residenciales, comerciales, y otras.

La preventa termina manana con un 40% de descuento... la ICO empezaria al siguiente dia....

Dos partners interesantes, Jaguar y Land Rover...

MarkSpace


----------



## Divad (27 Dic 2017)

He realizado una recopilación de capturas y explicado como llevarte tu pastel operando entre los márgenes que señalizan.
David Lozano - En criptolandia siempre ganas. Si no te... | Facebook

Aprovechemos ahora mientras sigamos viendo las ordenes y no lleguen a ser ejecutas por la IA de manera instantánea. Aunque tras seguirlos un rato, se acaba sabiendo la frecuencia del baile (A los números redondos se vende -1 y se compra +1)

---------- Post added 27-dic-2017 at 04:43 ----------




haruki murakami dijo:


> Muchachos, alguien se atreve a evaluar el proyecto de Mark Space?
> 
> MarkSpace
> 
> ...



Cada uno se puede crear su realidad virtual e interactuar con los demás. Seguramente triunfe, pero antes prefiero sentir la realidad en yates, islas,....:rolleye:


----------



## Divad (27 Dic 2017)

Superoeo dijo:


> Voy a hacer una aportación un poco conspiranoica (de las que le gustan a Divad)
> 
> No sé si alguno seguís la serie Mr Robot (creo que se comentó algo hace tiempo por aquí), pero entre otras cosas digamos que en la serie han pasado una serie de acontecimientos que más tarde han ido sucediendo también en la vida real, por lo cual han tachado a la serie como "premonitoria".
> 
> ...



Es muy buena y las sueltan muy bien :Aplauso: la recomiendo 

Para que después nadie se queje con la cantidad de señales que nos han ido creando...






::

Sobre Komodo ha comenzado a moverse a principios de Diciembre, sino acaba en los $50, se quedará cerca.

Hay buenas cantidades en la ola


----------



## trancos123 (27 Dic 2017)

Joder con hitBtc, tengo pocas monedas e intento moverlas a otros exchanges y no deja hacerlo con ninguna!!
Que mal pinta ese exchange, avisados estáis.


----------



## Oso Amoroso (27 Dic 2017)

trancos123 dijo:


> Joder con hitBtc, tengo pocas monedas e intento moverlas a otros exchanges y no deja hacerlo con ninguna!!
> Que mal pinta ese exchange, avisados estáis.



Yo lo que tenia lo saque finalmente con ETH de ese exchange, tenia "bloqueado" en una transaccion algo de LTC, lo cambie a ETH y puerta. Solo me queda NAGA porque tengo ahi lo de la ICO y un poco mas que compre a precios bajos, en cuanto suba un poco vendo y salgo de ahi como si contagiasen la peste.


----------



## Tesmon40 (27 Dic 2017)

Yo también lo pasé a etheurum y no tuve problemas. A ver chicos que opináis de las monedas que tienen un total no muy alto como hawala hat que tiene 7.000.000 monedas en total. Si por ejemplo subiera a 100 dólares luego no tendría problemas para vender? Si tiene menos monedas se supone que puede subir mas el precio no?


----------



## Ethan20 (27 Dic 2017)

Una pregunta. ¿Como suele comportarse históricamente el bitcoin a principios de año?. Gracias, tengo algo metido en Dash pero era por si echarle mas papeles o no.


----------



## debianito (27 Dic 2017)

trancos123 dijo:


> Joder con hitBtc, tengo pocas monedas e intento moverlas a otros exchanges y no deja hacerlo con ninguna!!
> Que mal pinta ese exchange, avisados estáis.



A mi tampoco, tenia unas cuantas dent que vendí y las pasé a eth, pero cuando quise enviármelas a coinbase, no me dejaba y estoy con la mosca


----------



## trancos123 (27 Dic 2017)

debianito dijo:


> A mi tampoco, tenia unas cuantas dent que vendí y las pasé a eth, pero cuando quise enviármelas a coinbase, no me dejaba y estoy con la mosca



He vendido digibyte y comprado BTC, de btc a ltc y con ltc he podido sacarlo.


----------



## silverwindow (27 Dic 2017)

Hitbtc da sustos,y va como el culo,al final las sacas,pero mierda de exchange total.

Yo las saque con ltc


----------



## debianito (27 Dic 2017)

trancos123 dijo:


> He vendido digibyte y comprado BTC, de btc a ltc y con ltc he podido sacarlo.



Ok, probaré a pasar a ltc y sacarlas de ahí
Gracias


----------



## trancos123 (27 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> Del hilo de ARISE Bank ( Projects & Partnerships) del discord de PIVX :
> 
> *"Well the partnership would be based around our integration of PIVX into the bank but also our ATMs.
> 
> ...



Estos de arise estan montando una ICO, sabéis algo?


----------



## orbeo (27 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> Yo no sé de fibos,rayas y tal y tal...pero mirad el chart de KOMODO a una semana en coinmarketcap.
> 
> No apesta a pepinazo ? (por favor, una explicación ).



Que le ves? Yo de AT no controlo, pero mira el lateral que lleva, hay alguna noticia en Coinmarketcal?

Yo ahí lo que veo es que se va a tirar lateral aburrida días y días hasta que,

O saquen algo (mira en coinmarketcal a ver) y tire el precio parriba
O le toque pumpeo de esos de porque sí sin que nadie sepa muy bien a que se debe

O que no ocurra nada, pasen días y los 9.96 se convierta en resistencia y se vaya a buscar los 8.94

Edito, como cojones se pone la foto en grande?

La cuestión en si hay alguna noticia/lanzamiento/actualización/lo que sea a corto plazo


----------



## Parlakistan (27 Dic 2017)

Ojo a Neo que vuelve a sobrepasar los 70 dólares y es de las que está más barata.


----------



## orbeo (27 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Que le ves? Yo de AT no controlo, pero mira el lateral que lleva, hay alguna noticia en Coinmarketcal?
> 
> Yo ahí lo que veo es que se va a tirar lateral aburrida días y días hasta que,
> 
> ...





Vale, veo que el 1 de enero todos los Bitcoin Dark se van a transformar en Komodo ya que el team se cambia de acera. El marketcap de BTCD se sumará al de Komodo así que 

Komodo puesto 35 1.6B + BTCD puesto 65 + 371MM

El 1 de enero Komodo debería saltar 5-6 puestos en el MC.

Tendrá subida de precio?


----------



## juli (27 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Que le ves?



El día 1 creo que Bitcoindark entra en su plataforma...y es sobre 1/4 ó 1/3 de su cap. EN qué sentido puede influír, ni idea...espero que positivamente en la cotización, de ahí mi pregunta, visto su gráfico.

Por otro lado, su tecnlogía de anonimato, es la de Zcash...y no acabo de pillar muy bien en qué sentido tiene un exchange interno o algo parecido ( Creo que con Supernet )...son apuntes ambiguos que estaría muy bien que alguien familiarizado con Komodo matizara, pues entre todos suman muy buena pinta.

---------- Post added 27-dic-2017 at 11:17 ----------




trancos123 dijo:


> He vendido digibyte y comprado BTC, de btc a ltc y con ltc he podido sacarlo.



Vamos...que te colocan lo que les cuadra si quieres pirarte.

Tengo un par de tokens de ETH cuya mitad estoy a un paso de soltar y mira que me da asco Liqui...pero allá que me voy leyendo lo que hay en HitBtc.

La comercialización de tokens de ETH es pésima para ser casualidad. Con el drenaje al que se las somete, lo mismo se habían comido la mayoría con papas ya si soltarlos estuviese a un click.

---------- Post added 27-dic-2017 at 11:20 ----------

Por cierto...el cap general subiendo y casi todo en rojo...dónde está toda esa pasta ?


----------



## jorgitonew (27 Dic 2017)

BUSINESS USE CASE ON NXT FOR 2018

* Blockchain Public Sector Use Case on Nxt *

A-Trust GmbH starts a Blockchain Project for Austrian City Halls based on Nxt

A-Trust is the entity responsible for providing the digital identity citizenship on card and mobile smartphone for the Austrian citizens. 

In 2017 creating a powerful and trustful application using blockchain technology seemed to be the perfect complement. A-Trust teamed up with Jelurida and the ANG (Ardor Nxt Group) to initiate an enterprise application based on the Nxt Blockchain technology which will enable Austrian municipalities to publish their announcements on a digital bulletin board created for this purpose.
At the moment municipalities in Austria publish their information for the citizens as hard copy, send them via newsletter systems and/or put them on websites, created by the municipals themselves. Although a majority of municipals are doing an excellent job regarding the information-flow to the citizens, the municipal information platform, created by A-Trust and based on nxt blockchain technology will help to take the process of citizenship-information to the next level. 


Blockchain Public Sector Use Case | Jelurida


----------



## debianito (27 Dic 2017)

onlycw dijo:


> ¿Alguien podría decirme si hay alguna forma efectiva de ponerse en contacto con el Servicio de atención al Cliente de coinbase?
> Es bastante lamentable el soporte que dan. Si tienes un problema tienes la opción de hablar con un bot que no te resuelve nada mas que respuestas típicas. Si no te resuelve la duda te da la opción de enviarles un mensaje pero la respuesta es también automática y en mi caso la respuesta dada no tiene nada que ver con lo que les expongo.
> También les he enviado un DM a la cuenta de twiter (coinbase support) y no obtengo respuesta.
> La impresión que dan es de ser un chiringuito que se les ha ido de las manos.
> Gracias.



Buenas,
Yo tengo también una movida con coinbase desde la semana pasada
Vendí unos eth y me indicaron que al día siguiente tendría la venta en el monedero, pero sigue en estado de pending y de esto hace mas de una semana
Les he mandado correos al buzón de support y no he tenido ninguna noticia y no se como contactar con ellos
Alguien le ha pasado algo parecido??


----------



## Patanegra (27 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> [/COLOR]Por cierto...el cap general subiendo y casi todo en rojo...dónde está toda esa pasta ?



eso, eso donde esta?


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (27 Dic 2017)

Yo creo que la pasta va subiendo porque cada vez hay más proyectos, es una locura, la media es de casi 2 proyectos nuevos cada día.

Recently Added | CoinMarketCap

Luego hay que tener en cuenta que la capitalización tarda unos día en ser contabilizada por CoinMarketCap.

Teniendo en cuenta que de las 1.700 coins que hay hay muchas con ? de capitalización, el dinero real actual es muy superior al actual. Yo estimo que estaremos cerca de los 800.000.000.

Hay proyectos faráonicos parados como Tezos, con una ICO de 250M de $ que aún no cuentan, y muchos más ballenatos gestándose que aún no han nacido.

Este es un nicho joven, pero con el tiempo preveo fusiones entre monedas o convergencias, será difícil que convivan 300 macro proyectos de monedas (actualmente grandes, grandes habrá unos 50, pero este número no deja de crecer día a día).


----------



## yanpakal (27 Dic 2017)

trancos123 dijo:


> Joder con hitBtc, tengo pocas monedas e intento moverlas a otros exchanges y no deja hacerlo con ninguna!!
> Que mal pinta ese exchange, avisados estáis.



Yo saque de ahi hace poco, no recuerdo si con ltc o con eth, no tube problema

Enviado desde mi YD201 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Claudius (27 Dic 2017)

EDV dijo:


> Sí, y steam aceptaba bitcoin y lo han acabado retirando. Yo no lo veo sentido a usar de moneda de intercambio a algo tan volátil como digo.
> 
> Que lo mismo me equivoco y ojalá porque entonces nuestras monedas se disparan como jamás lo han hecho.
> 
> Ya veremos.



Overstock, hizo como comenté un artículo suyo aquí una 'inversión', aceptó btc y ahora otras cryptos y convertía en tiempo real +- el 50% de los crypto activos y el resto lo dejó en hold, lo cual impactó en sus cuentas anuales, como anunciaron muy *positivamente*.
Así que fue una gran inversión, y lo sigue siendo.


----------



## sabueXo (27 Dic 2017)

¿Qué exchanges hay que permitan hacer transferencias SEPA para meter euros y den acceso rápido?

Conozco:
- Kraken: La utilizo, pero el límte de 1500€ día no me permite hacer lo que quiero. Están tardando en validar mis documentos.
- Coinbase: Comisiones altísimas.
- BitStamp: Lleva casi dos semanas y siguen sin validar la cuenta.

¿Alguien me puede echar una mano?


----------



## djun (27 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Vale, veo que el 1 de enero todos los Bitcoin Dark se van a transformar en Komodo ya que el team se cambia de acera. El marketcap de BTCD se sumará al de Komodo así que
> 
> Komodo puesto 35 1.6B + BTCD puesto 65 + 371MM
> 
> ...





*Adiós BitcoinDark, hola Komodo Platform *

Para muchos de nosotros va a ser difícil ver las listas de criptomonedas y no encontrar a BitcoinDark. Famosa criptomoneda por su privacidad y anonimato, cuya intención es poder tener el control total de tus finanzas en una misma plataforma libre de terceros, siendo la base de lo que va a ser Komodo.

En 1993 un grupo de activistas publicó el manifiesto de A Cypherpunk , un documento que exploraba la importancia fundamental de la privacidad para una sociedad abierta en la era electrónica y la necesidad de la criptografía para protegerla. El poder de Internet, los teléfonos inteligentes y las redes sociales han llevado a la realidad de la comunicación de masas, y con ella, la capacidad de recopilar información sobre los demás en una escala sin precedentes.

“La privacidad no es secreto. Un asunto privado es algo que uno no quiere que todo el mundo sepa, pero un asunto secreto es algo que uno no quiere que nadie sepa. La privacidad es el poder de revelarse selectivamente al mundo … La privacidad en una sociedad abierta también requiere criptografía. Si digo algo, quiero que sea escuchado sólo por aquellos a quienes tengo intención de hacerlo.”


*La democratización de la información*

La información es y siempre será poder. Cuando la información se hace libremente disponible y distribuida entre el mayor número de personas, el poder de las élites financieras, políticas y tecnológicas a las que se confinó anteriormente está inevitablemente amenazado. No lo permitirán voluntariamente. Por lo tanto, en las palabras de John Gilmore , las garantías de las libertades que consideramos tan fundamentales para una sociedad abierta deben ser hechas por las leyes de la física y las matemáticas, no otorgadas como un privilegio temporal por la autoridad de un estado.


*Minería actual en Komodo*

Komodo utilizará Zcash, las pruebas de conocimiento cero – la mejor tecnología de privacidad disponible – junto con un nuevo método de consenso llamado prueba consenso de trabajo (dPoW).

Con el fin de crear una criptografía tan segura como Bitcoin, pero tan eficiente en energía como sea posible, Komodo fue concebido como una prueba de estilo NXT de criptomoneda de estaca que se basaría en nodos notariales para garantizar su seguridad en la cadena de bloque Bitcoin. Sin embargo, con el fin de minimizar los cambios necesarios a la línea de base de Zcash y para soportar 100% de transacciones anónimas mientras se sigue apoyando dPoW, Komodo será lanzado como prueba de trabajo de criptomoneda con nodos notariales (PoW / DPoW).

Utilizando PoW como el mecanismo de consenso inicial, se asegura fácilmente que en el caso de un mal funcionamiento con los nodos notariales, la red puede hacer una transición sin problemas desde dPoW a la creación de bloques descentralizados a través de PoW. Además, cambiar el código de Zcash para convertirse en un consenso PoS sólo traería trabajo innecesario sin beneficios reales.

¿Komodo seguirá siendo eficiente en energía? La respuesta es sí. Komodo utilizará el mismo algoritmo de hashing que zcash, Equihash, lo que hace que el desarrollo de ASIC sea inviable y mantiene la minería en manos de los propietarios de CPU y GPU.

Actualmente se puede minar con GPU con el espectacular algoritmo equihash, dando unas 310 soluciones/segundo con una AMD rx 580 8GB y con 312 soluciones/segundo en Nvidia 1060 6GB con un consumo ponderado de entre 120-160w por tarjeta incluyendo el gasto de la Cpu y componentes .

El BTCD puede ser intercambiado para la moneda de Komodo después de que el ICO haya terminado. Todo el mundo tendrá un año completo para hacer el intercambio.

Muchas novedades nos trae Komodo que quiere ser como un vigilante de seguridad entre usuarios y terceros haciendo una capa potente de seguridad y logrando la descentralización total de servicios como carteras electrónicas, intercambios, Dapps, etc..


*BarterDEX: Descentralización de la plataforma Komodo*

El equipo de Komodo en los últimos meses ha estado “trabajando en silencio” para la consolidación de su tecnología. Esta tecnología incluye el tan esperado BarterDEX que permite a los usuarios intercambiar monedas múltiples a través de operaciones atómicas. Actualmente, bajo pruebas rigurosas, así como una versión avanzada lanzada para usuarios avanzados, *BarterDEX puede convertirse en la primera plataforma de comercio atómica más importante y descentralizada.* Komodo actualmente está buscando desarrolladores de todas las monedas en el espacio de criptográfico para ayudar a integrar sus monedas en la red BarterDEX.

Otra tecnología cercana a la finalización es *Jumblr*. Jumblr es un servicio de mezcla descentralizada que utiliza la tecnología de privatización para respaldar a Zcash para mezclar todas las criptomonedas que se agregan a la billetera llamada Agama.








*Próxima Misión de la Plataforma Komodo*

Los cambios en la sociedad ocurren en oleadas y algunas son más grandes que otras. Quizás, para la sorpresa de muchos, no nos estamos refiriendo a la tecnología blockchain aquí, sino más bien a algo que es aún más significativo, aunque todavía está en pañales. Estamos hablando de una evolución en la estructura organizacional.

- Ámbar: organismo gubernamental con estructura jerárquica rígida
- Naranja: corporación global con clara línea de arriba a abajo
- Verde: organizaciones impulsadas por la cultura
- Turquesa: auto organización espontánea

En su mayor parte, nuestra sociedad todavía está arraigada en la mentalidad de organización naranja. Sin embargo, hay un número significativo y creciente de estructuras organizativas trenzadas, forjando un camino nuevo y progresivo. El equipo Komodo es uno de estos, innovando en la vanguardia de esta evolución organizacional.


*Las maravillas de un ambiente autogestionario*

El equipo de Komodo no está experimentando solo con la tecnología blockchain, sino también con la propia estructura y cultura de la propia organización.

Su primer debut oficial lo han hecho saber en su página oficial, marcando un antes y un después en la plataforma Komodo.


*ANUNCIO DE PLATAFORMA KOMODO DESCENTRALIZADA DE ICO*

Komodo presenta su plataforma descentralizada ICO (dico). Esta tecnología garantiza a los desarrolladores de monedas que lancen una oferta de monedas transparente al tiempo que mantienen la privacidad de los inversionistas a través de las características de privacidad incorporadas de Komodo. Por primera vez en la historia criptográfica es posible emitir y distribuir criptomonedas nativas sin un tercero de confianza.

El socio estratégico de Komodo Platform, *Monaize*, va a ser el primero en utilizar esta revolucionaria tecnología. Su ICO será el primero de su tipo y también pondrá Komodo Platform en todos los puntos de mira.

Es impresionante ver como la evolución de las personas en la forma de hacer y decidir las cosas está cambiando significativamente la vida financiera de la gente de todo el mundo, sin barreras y sin límites.

Bitcoindark desaparecerá dicen a principios de 2018 sustituido por la flamante plataforma Komodo. Iniciando un proyecto con muchos de los desarrolladores originales y otros nuevos que ya están trabajando sigilosamente en mejorar múltiples aspectos para otras criptomonedas.

Por ahora podemos intercambiar 1 BTCD = 50 KMD

Ahora empezando a minar esta criptomoneda nos aseguran los desarrolladores que en meses o uno o dos años se puede incrementar su valor x100, todo un logro si se cumple. Cierto es que antes de verano tenía un precio de no más de 1$ y en el mes de agosto a finales tocó casi los 4$. Una buena inversión viendo el gran trabajo que están haciendo.

Por mi parte, invertir en Komodo ahora que su precio ronda los 2-3$ es una buena opción. Iniciar la minería durante un periodo de tiempo y hacerse con unas cuantas monedas, lo veo como un trabajo a futuro y que puede a llegar a ser uno de los mejores rendimientos cripto-mineros de la fecha.







Si nos queremos bajar la multi-cartera Agama debe ser en este enlace oficial: Downloads | Komodo: Decentralized ICO Platform


Adiós BitcoinDark, hola Komodo Platform - bitcoiner today


----------



## plus ultra (27 Dic 2017)

Bueno aparte de que casi todo por estos dias esta en verde esperanza,si algun forero ha prestado atencion a mis post y ha invertido unas monedillas en proyectos desconocidos cuando los recomende habran sacado un buen profit,yo voy a seguir montado en ellos,durante todo 2018 entre los que creo que fui de los primeros en señalar por aqui estan:

SKY la mencione y estaba a 4$ hoy 43$

KMD me subi en 0.13$ hoy la tenemos en 9,63$

GBYTE sobre los 80$ ahora 672$ el tema de los airdrop no la han dejado subir tanto

Son proyectos que me gustaron por que cada uno de ellos ofrecen privacidad lo que creo que en este mundillo sera algo a tener muy en cuenta para el futuro,otros que tambien creo que fui entro los primeros en echarle el ojo fueron:

ARK andaba por 0.04$ ahora la tenemos en 7.43$

XRB en junio la teniamos a 0.11$ hoy 9,63$

Y por supuesto aunque este ya no es un proyecto desconocido pero en su momento tambien lo nombre y varios foreros mas cuando no se le prestaba la atencion que merece y que en poco tiempo va a dar el salto es:

ARDOR

Por ultimo agradecer la mencion a ENIGMA el cual no conocia y que despues de leerlo por aqui me lo he leido y he apostado fuerte por el.


----------



## Misterio (27 Dic 2017)

Que tal véis Verge, tengo metido algo y la verdad no se si aguantar o no.


----------



## plus ultra (27 Dic 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Compraste XRB a 0,11?... ::...



Pues fue en junio y un mes despues en julio estaba a 0.03$ ahi si es cuando te quedas asi :: mas despues de leerlo,confiar en el proyecto y hacerle una buena inversion.pero incluso a ese precio (0.11$) la teniamos el mes pasado por lo que estando un poco metido sabrias que es un buen precio para ese tipo de tegnologia de la que actualmente solo tenemos 3 coin "creo" IOTA,GBYTE y XRB.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (27 Dic 2017)

plus ultra dijo:


> Pues fue en junio y un mes despues en julio estaba a 0.03$ ahi si es cuando te quedas asi :: mas despues de leerlo,confiar en el proyecto y hacerle una buena inversion.pero incluso a ese precio (0.11$) la teniamos el mes pasado por lo que estando un poco metido sabrias que es un buen precio para ese tipo de tegnologia de la que actualmente solo tenemos 3 coin "creo" IOTA,GBYTE y XRB.



Está claro que no te falta buen ojo para este mundillo. ¿Alguna recomendación para comprar algo hoy que tenga potencial y que sea un poco más desconocida que Ardor?


----------



## juli (27 Dic 2017)

Alguien trabaja con Huobi ?

Qué tal el alta ? Son serios ?

Gracias.


----------



## Luztu (27 Dic 2017)

Buenas,

Quería retirar a mi cuenta bancaria unos 1000 y pico euros que tengo en Coinbase, y me encuentro que solo puedo retirar números enteros? les tengo que regalar 97 centimos a estos cabrones despues de todas las comisiones que me he comido? ya les he escrito, no es normal que no pueda retirar mis putos centimos.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (27 Dic 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Ya ha dicho que Enigma (que capitaliza ahora 200 millones), pero yo leí por encima y me quedé como estaba.. :rolleye: ... Ahora, viendo algunas que están capitalizando 2000 y 3000 millones no me extrañaría que ésta pegase también el pelotazo por inercia :XX:



Pero Enigma ya hecho un pelotazo curioso, ha hecho un x4 en 1 mes. Yo a Enigma, según he podido entender, la catalogo en algo parecido a Bancor, es una cripto de apoyo, Bancor aporta liquidez, y Enigma seguridad y escalabilidad a la red.

Son conceptos algo jodidos de entender, y que pueden tener más recorrido a medida que el criptouniverso vaya creciendo.

Ojo, seguramente acabe entrando en Enigma, puede que en Dent y ahora que ha bajado un poco en Datum, esta última aspira a poder vender tus interacciones en redes sociales (de forma encriptada) por tokens, lo que hacen facebook y google by the face pero cobrando, esto se puede convertir en una revolución curiosa.


----------



## tigrecito (27 Dic 2017)

Alguien sabe el porque del bajón en Sonm? No ha debido gustar la presentación que hubo en navidad..

Enviado desde mi A0001 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## silverwindow (27 Dic 2017)

Ojo qash¡!!! Se vaaaaaa


----------



## enunrom (27 Dic 2017)

Hablando del tema de BTCD y el intercambio de estos tokens por los tokens de Komodo a razón de 1:50 (1 BTCD=50 KMD), veis factible comprar BTCD al precio actual e intercambiarlos?. Cada BTCD vale ahora sobre $305 y Komodo cerca de $10, si se pudiese hacer así la operación ahora mismo se ganarían cerca de $4 por cada token Komodo una vez intercambiados.
Por otra parte hoy he recibido la tarjeta Visa prepago de Spectrocoin (Bankera), he solicitado la versión que se carga con Bitcoins( se pueden solicitar creo que hasta 6 tarjetas por titular para poder cargarlas con ethereum etc, pero solo con una cripto por tarjeta), hoy la activaré para que me den el Pin etc, cuando este todo listo haré una pequeña compra con ella haber que tal se porta 
Hablando de Bankera, hoy los participantes de la Pre-ICO y de la ICO hemos recibido las ganancias semanales, de momento se portan como un reloj con los pagos.


----------



## plus ultra (27 Dic 2017)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Está claro que no te falta buen ojo para este mundillo. ¿Alguna recomendación para comprar algo hoy que tenga potencial y que sea un poco más desconocida que Ardor?



Yo siempre lo he dicho, no me gusta "recomendar compras" sino recomendar echar un ojo a proyectos que me gusten,que entre quien quiera si le ve futuro.

Todo es muy relativo como todo en este mundo,sinceramente cada vez menos miro "desconocidas" y con el profit me centro en desconocidas del top,quieres una desconocida barata,con un gran potencial de revalorización y usabilidad real? DASH, no se si la conocerás  la gran masa ha oido hablar de BTC y como mucho ETH me estoy posicionando por que en su momento no lo hice bien como debiera compre a 100$ poca cosa,DASH desconocida?barata? SI,si DASH tuviera el marketin de BTC estaría generalizándose su USO REAL en masa,barata por que te imaginas comprar BTC ahora a 1000$?pues DASH tiene potencial para coger a BTC por lo que a mi respecta 1.000$ es muy barata aun;mas de uno me decia que BTC estaba caro a 500,a 1.000,3.000 etc y todos sabemos donde esta.

Lo mas parecido ahora de gran desconocida que tengo entre ojos a precio de risa ENIGMA que ya lo comente,aunque haya 5-10 proyectos que hagan lo mismo este lo mas probable sea el que tome la delantera por el simple echo de quien esta detras.



El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> A mí lo que me sucede con algunas de estas ideas es que no acabo de ver como está integrado el token en ellas... Por eso cuando pienso en bitcoin, en iota, en raiblocks, en dash no me plantea ninguna dificultad, pues el núcleo siempre es el token, y por tanto siempre es valioso en esa red...
> 
> En cambio en casos como el de Enigma no acabo de ver como está integrado ahí el token. Otra cosa es para especular.



Cierto muy cierto y es algo en lo que muy poca gente cae,yo lo que pienso es que en lo proyectos donde el token no es el núcleo en si,en un futuro lo mas probable que veo seria que te darán ese servicio con el token,cierta prioridad al usar el servicio, llegado el momento dar acciones/participaciones de dicha "empresa" a los poseedores.

Para que no nos coja el toro,lo mejor es estar atento a que hacen esos proyectos donde hemos metido nuestro dinero,para si en algun momento vemos algo raro vender y salirse cuanto antes


----------



## coolerman (27 Dic 2017)

Cardano se mueve menos que una piedra. Hay alguna noticia favorable para que pueda subir o pienso en quitarmela de encima?


----------



## silverwindow (27 Dic 2017)

coolerman dijo:


> Cardano se mueve menos que una piedra. Hay alguna noticia favorable para que pueda subir o pienso en quitarmela de encima?




Cuando vendas subira y lo sabes.


----------



## haruki murakami (27 Dic 2017)

silverwindow dijo:


> Ojo qash¡!!! Se vaaaaaa



En unas horas hablara el CEO (Mike Kayamori) puede ser por eso que se esta moviendo, es posible que si manana el dice algo positivo veamos a QASH en un x2 minimo...o tal vez el x3.... Ya veremos. Por lo pronto, sigue pendiente que a QASH lo listen en Binance, por eso en la conferencia que dara manana el CEO se hable de ese listamiento, corren rumores que se hara antes de fin de 2017, osea en pocos dias...donde eso ocurra...vereis el pump. Otra buena noticia es que en QASH estan contratando 100 personas, que es una garn cosa, este token va a ser bomba en 2018. Japon Japon!!!


----------



## davitin (27 Dic 2017)

haruki murakami dijo:


> En unas horas hablara el CEO (Mike Kayamori) puede ser por eso que se esta moviendo, es posible que si manana el dice algo positivo veamos a QASH en un x2 minimo...o tal vez el x3.... Ya veremos. Por lo pronto, sigue pendiente que a QASH lo listen en Binance, por eso en la conferencia que dara manana el CEO se hable de ese listamiento, corren rumores que se hara antes de fin de 2017, osea en pocos dias...donde eso ocurra...vereis el pump. Otra buena noticia es que en QASH estan contratando 100 personas, que es una garn cosa, este token va a ser bomba en 2018. Japon Japon!!!



Probablemente venda algunos iotas y pille qash, ahora que iota esta tranqui.


----------



## cococo42 (27 Dic 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Probablemente venda algunos iotas y pille qash, ahora que iota esta tranqui.



¿En qué exchange estáis con qash?

Enviado desde mi SM-G925F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juli (27 Dic 2017)

Algún usuario de Huobi, por favor ???

Hay un token que me mola ahí...y se me va.


----------



## coolerman (27 Dic 2017)

silverwindow dijo:


> Cuando vendas subira y lo sabes.



Lo se, es por vosotros, así por lo menos los que llevais ganais pasta. Se que mientras lo tenga seguirá en el dique seco ::


----------



## juli (27 Dic 2017)

coolerman dijo:


> Lo se, es por vosotros, así por lo menos los que llevais ganais pasta. Se que mientras lo tenga seguirá en el dique seco ::



Vende tus fugas al 10% de beneficios.

En 2 días, echando piques al golf con Amancio.

( no olvides apartar mi 1%. Gracias ).


----------



## silverwindow (27 Dic 2017)

Estoy pensando en meter algo a golem,esta bastante quietecita, pero la verdad es que no me entero muy bien del proyecto,pero se habla bien de el.

alguien se lo ha mirado?


----------



## davitin (27 Dic 2017)

cococo42 dijo:


> ¿En qué exchange estáis con qash?
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G925F mediante Tapatalk



Bitfinex...

---------- Post added 27-dic-2017 at 16:15 ----------




silverwindow dijo:


> Estoy pensando en meter algo a golem,esta bastante quietecita, pero la verdad es que no me entero muy bien del proyecto,pero se habla bien de el.
> 
> alguien se lo ha mirado?



Se lo va a comer sonm.


----------



## Kensy (27 Dic 2017)

enunrom dijo:


> Hablando del tema de BTCD y el intercambio de estos tokens por los tokens de Komodo a razón de 1:50 (1 BTCD=50 KMD), veis factible comprar BTCD al precio actual e intercambiarlos?. Cada BTCD vale ahora sobre $305 y Komodo cerca de $10, si se pudiese hacer así la operación ahora mismo se ganarían cerca de $4 por cada token Komodo una vez intercambiados.



Esto suena genial. Ahora mismo la relación es incluso mejor 9,52$ por KMD y 291,09$ por BTCD. Sabes como se va a producir la transformación de BTCD a KMD? Pueden estar en Bittrex por ejemplo? O deberían estar en su wallet en mi poder?

Es un tema interesante para estar atento. ¿Nadie más lo ve interesante?


----------



## URDANGARIN (27 Dic 2017)

Mañana sale la app de DENT para iOS


----------



## Divad (27 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> Algún usuario de Huobi, por favor ???
> 
> Hay un token que me mola ahí...y se me va.



Entré dentro para comprar qash. Qué tienes en el punto de mira? 8:



URDANGARIN dijo:


> Mañana sale la app de DENT para iOS



En Dent han decidido que más de 100 ya es pasarse de la raya y que la mandarán para abajo :rolleye: 


Me quedaré en el 99 por si suena la flauta y tal ::


----------



## EDV (27 Dic 2017)

Estoy pensando en vender unos ETH y comprar EOS o NEO ¿O debería comprar los dos con esa misma cantidad?


----------



## Divad (27 Dic 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Que alguien barra hasta el 137 en KMD que me salgo ya.. demasiada adrenalina para la mañana.... con ETH claro..
> 
> ---------- Post added 27-dic-2017 at 17:41 ----------
> 
> ...



En todas las exchanges ocurre lo mismo, por eso es más fácil sacar tajada moviéndote entre los valores que más volumen acumulan y así te garantizas la salida con beneficios.

La putada llega cuando entras a surfear y el mar entra en calma sin dejar claro si terminará de subir o bajará. En estos casos lo que hago es hold hasta que esté en beneficio (puede pasar días sin tocarla).


----------



## Drewcastle (27 Dic 2017)

enunrom dijo:


> Hablando del tema de BTCD y el intercambio de estos tokens por los tokens de Komodo a razón de 1:50 (1 BTCD=50 KMD), veis factible comprar BTCD al precio actual e intercambiarlos?. Cada BTCD vale ahora sobre $305 y Komodo cerca de $10, si se pudiese hacer así la operación ahora mismo se ganarían cerca de $4 por cada token Komodo una vez intercambiados.





Kensy dijo:


> Esto suena genial. Ahora mismo la relación es incluso mejor 9,52$ por KMD y 291,09$ por BTCD. Sabes como se va a producir la transformación de BTCD a KMD? Pueden estar en Bittrex por ejemplo? O deberían estar en su wallet en mi poder?
> 
> Es un tema interesante para estar atento. ¿Nadie más lo ve interesante?



Esto puede ser un jugadon, pero puede haber trampa no? si no creo que todo el mundo se lanzaría a lo mismo.

¿donde habría que guardar esos btcd y desde que fecha? porque quizás el tiempo limite para recibir esos kmd ya ha pasado..
¿donde se puede ver esa info?

La plataforma de komodo esta caida


----------



## Patanegra (27 Dic 2017)

plus ultra dijo:


> Pues fue en junio y un mes despues en julio estaba a 0.03$ ahi si es cuando te quedas asi :: mas despues de leerlo,confiar en el proyecto y hacerle una buena inversion.pero incluso a ese precio (0.11$) la teniamos el mes pasado por lo que estando un poco metido sabrias que es un buen precio para ese tipo de tegnologia de la que actualmente solo tenemos 3 coin "creo" IOTA,GBYTE y XRB.



pues cuenta cuanta, que te gusta ahora si empezases de cero hoy?


----------



## Oira (27 Dic 2017)

Acaban de listar Golem y Status en Bitfinex.


----------



## juli (27 Dic 2017)

PIVX aguantando mecha ...ni barrido ni hostias.

Negrofuturo...mira el chart de PIVX frente a BTC hoy...poderío

Aquí se bizznea subiendo...y bajando.

----------------------------

Divad, te fue bien huobi ? No me deja logearme ( registrarme sí...pero luego no me deja entrar ).


----------



## morgat (27 Dic 2017)

Hey apañeros!
Una pregunta, ¿Qué os parece MobileGo? Alguien dentro? Merece la pena aguantarla?
La tengo atravesada desde hace meses (seguro que me salgo y "peta con to lo gordo" como siempre...)

FFiestas!


----------



## juli (27 Dic 2017)

morgat dijo:


> Hey apañeros!
> Una pregunta, ¿Qué os parece MobileGo? Alguien dentro? Merece la pena aguantarla?
> La tengo atravesada desde hace meses (seguro que me salgo y "peta con to lo gordo" como siempre...)
> 
> FFiestas!



Pues lleva un x5 en unos meses...estuvo bajo 20 cnts y hoy ha pasado el $


----------



## plus ultra (27 Dic 2017)

Patanegra dijo:


> pues cuenta cuanta, que te gusta ahora si empezases de cero hoy?



Primero repito que nadie me aga ni el mas minimo caso para comprar nada,no recomiendo comprar absolutamente nada,siempre me he tomado esto como un intercambio de informacion entre iguales,no es la primera vez ni la ultima que lo digo.

Ahora mismo no estoy mirando gran cosa,para meterte fuerte en algo recomiendo leer,leer y leer whitepaper,team quienes dicen ser y quienes son realmente por que por la red todos nos podemos poner que somos lo mas en nuestro curriculum.

Esto solo es para echarle un ojo,no digo que sean malos o buenos proyectos solo que si suena la flauta...

aelf 0,97$ binance top 76
MBRS 0.08$ Cryptopia
Kin 0,000138$ Mercatox top 136
MSP 0.17$ Cryptopia

La ultima MSP algun forero la menciono varias veces en su momento si mal no recuerdo.

A la hora de empezar y especular pues cualquier cosilla te vale arriesgas poco y los beneficios pueden ser brutales,yo en estos momentos estoy mas centrado en las top.


----------



## Divad (27 Dic 2017)

Estoy dentro y funciona correctamente. Al loguearme he recibido un sms al móvil. El navegador que uso es el chrome. Qué error te da?


----------



## juli (27 Dic 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Estoy dentro y funciona correctamente. Al loguearme he recibido un sms al móvil. El navegador que uso es el chrome. Qué error te da?



refresh...ad eternum


----------



## Divad (27 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> refresh...ad eternum



Alguna extensión que esté bloqueando la página? Has probado de borrar cookies?

---------- Post added 27-dic-2017 at 18:51 ----------

Si quieres te compro las chapas por ti y te lo mando a la wallet que me digas


----------



## juli (27 Dic 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Alguna extensión que esté bloqueando la página? Has probado de borrar cookies?



nop, ni pienso...lo dejo en stand by. Las púrpuras están calentitas ahora.


----------



## Panko21 (27 Dic 2017)

Alguna noticia de lo de bitdark y komodo?


----------



## Patanegra (27 Dic 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> A mí lo que me sucede con algunas de estas ideas es que no acabo de ver como está integrado el token en ellas... Por eso cuando pienso en bitcoin, en iota, en raiblocks, en dash no me plantea ninguna dificultad, pues el núcleo siempre es el token, y por tanto siempre es valioso en esa red...
> 
> En cambio en casos como el de Enigma no acabo de ver como está integrado ahí el token. Otra cosa es para especular.



como si es mierda de perro, lo importante es si sube rapido o no....

Cuando hablais de enigma, es de ENG o XNG?


----------



## Kukulkam (27 Dic 2017)

Para los de komodo, aqui dejo el link para hacer el swap, corred malditos!
How To Swap BTCD to KMD : SuperNET

Parece que no funciona....::


Es arriesgado... estoy leyendo en sitios en ingles y dicen que si es desde el snapshot de 2016 con lo que no contarian los que compraran ahora, y bastantes dudas, hasta que el sitio web no este activo, y se pueda probar mejor no arriesgarse, btcd quedará en deshuso


----------



## Patanegra (27 Dic 2017)

estoy pensando seriamente abandonar mi curro de director financiero de una PYME para dedicarme a tradear. Son demasiadas horas trabajando y solo veo a mis hijos el fin de semana. 

Segun he leido por ahi, se puede tradear altcoins un par de horas al dia, de manera siempre muy conservadora y ganarse unos 3000 eurillos al mes con poco riesgo no? tradearia una pequeña parte de mi posicion de 200.000 euros mientras el resto lo dejo "to da moon" en valores "seguros" como XRB, XRP, ADA, DASh, y algo en especulativos como IOTA, Dent, Pivx....

No soy bueno en mi trabajo pero al menos sé detectar tendencias en graficas y numeros, me imagino que no me seria facil aprender a tradear.

Los que lo haceis, pensais que se puede tradear de manera conservadora y ganar unos 3000 eurillos al mes? o hay que tomar muchos riesgos?


----------



## juli (27 Dic 2017)

Si se puede en un par de horas...hazlo antes...y luego, tú verás con el curro... atacáooo !!!


----------



## Cayo Marcio (27 Dic 2017)

Patanegra dijo:


> estoy pensando seriamente abandonar mi curro de director financiero de una PYME para dedicarme a tradear. Son demasiadas horas trabajando y solo veo a mis hijos el fin de semana.
> 
> Segun he leido por ahi, se puede tradear altcoins un par de horas al dia, de manera siempre muy conservadora y ganarse unos 3000 eurillos al mes con poco riesgo no? tradearia una pequeña parte de mi posicion de 200.000 euros mientras el resto lo dejo "to da moon" en valores "seguros" como XRB, XRP, ADA, DASh, y algo en especulativos como IOTA, Dent, Pivx....
> 
> ...



Yo si fuese tu intentaría ganar un par de millones de euros y me jubilaría a disfrutar de los críos. Si tuviese ese dinero para empezar a tradear ni me lo pensaba, en un par de años buenos es muy posible hacerlo. Un saludo y haz las cosas con cabeza eso si.


----------



## Kensy (27 Dic 2017)

Kukulkam dijo:


> Para los de komodo, aqui dejo el link para hacer el swap, corred malditos!
> How To Swap BTCD to KMD : SuperNET
> 
> Parece que no funciona....::
> ...



Hay que almacenar los BTCD en un wallet personal. La guía en el siguiente enlace describe el proceso:

http://bitcoindark.com/docs/How to Install and Use Your BitcoinDark-QT Wallet.pdf

Habría que comprar los BTCD en un exchange, por ejemplo Bittrex, para luego enviarlos a la dirección de tu wallet. Una vez hecho esto hay que realizar el proceso de SWAP que se describe en ese enlace que has puesto.
El problema es que la plataforma esta caída y no se puede hacer ::

Twitter

Lo del snapshot fue al acabar la ICO y antes de que comenzará el proceso de SWAP. Fue tomado hace tiempo, como bien dices. Pero eso es para premiar a los holders de BTCD y darles un nuevo token llegado el día. Todo esto según he entendido.

Dicho esto, que cada uno haga lo que quiera. Yo personalmente no sé si me arriesgaré, pero estoy sincronizando el Wallet por si acaso me animo 

Saludos


----------



## jorge (27 Dic 2017)

Cual es la mejor plataforma para pillar RAIBLOCKS?


----------



## Patanegra (27 Dic 2017)

gracias por las opiniones, tranquilos que vengo llorado, es mi decision y siempre puedo volver a trabajar.

Cuando tradeas, dado que es un juego de suma negativa (suma cero menos las comisiones), contra quien juegas? contra otros como tu mas experimentados o contra bots? si son los bots, de quienes son, de las ballenas, de fondos?


----------



## Divad (27 Dic 2017)

Patanegra dijo:


> estoy pensando seriamente abandonar mi curro de director financiero de una PYME para dedicarme a tradear. Son demasiadas horas trabajando y solo veo a mis hijos el fin de semana.
> 
> Segun he leido por ahi, se puede tradear altcoins un par de horas al dia, de manera siempre muy conservadora y ganarse unos 3000 eurillos al mes con poco riesgo no? tradearia una pequeña parte de mi posicion de 200.000 euros mientras el resto lo dejo "to da moon" en valores "seguros" como XRB, XRP, ADA, DASh, y algo en especulativos como IOTA, Dent, Pivx....
> 
> ...



Claro que se puede.

Basta con poner las ordenes delante de los listos y siempre estarás cobrando  

Para dormir más tranquilo puedes dejar un % de tus fichas en hold en cryptos estables y con tendencia alcista y el resto de % te dedicas a tradear.

Si te marcas a fuego la regla, salirse solo en beneficio. Siempre acabarás ganando aunque la cripto de turno se quede lateral días (lo máximo que he llegado a esperar ha sido 1 mes, con el volumen que se mueve últimamete en 5 días tiene meneo seguro), diversificando en varias criptos y a medida que te vayan saltando las ventas podrás seguir saltando en otra y así hasta que decidas dejarlas correr y disfrutar de tu vida 

Te falta pedirte la tarjeta TenX para ir gastando las chapas + el paro y pasarás más tiempo con la familia


----------



## trancos123 (27 Dic 2017)

Patanegra dijo:


> estoy pensando seriamente abandonar mi curro de director financiero de una PYME para dedicarme a tradear. Son demasiadas horas trabajando y solo veo a mis hijos el fin de semana.
> 
> Segun he leido por ahi, se puede tradear altcoins un par de horas al dia, de manera siempre muy conservadora y ganarse unos 3000 eurillos al mes con poco riesgo no? tradearia una pequeña parte de mi posicion de 200.000 euros mientras el resto lo dejo "to da moon" en valores "seguros" como XRB, XRP, ADA, DASh, y algo en especulativos como IOTA, Dent, Pivx....
> 
> ...



Yo no me la jugaría así como así, si de verdad lo estas diciendo en serio cógete un mes de vacaciones y prueba a tradear todo ese mes así veras si puedes sacarte un sueldo mensual o no.


----------



## besto (27 Dic 2017)

Hasta hace poco las cryptomonedas estaban poco profesionalizadas pero desde hace unos meses y viendo la relevancia que esta cogiendo ya hay muchos bots y cada vez mas traders profesionales con sus algoritmos y barridos de stops. 
Todavia hay mucho pardillo que no ha invertido en bolsa ni nada parecido en su vida y que ni mira como entra o sale, ahora se gana de cualquier forma y eso da oportunidades para tradear si hilas fino pero durara poco y cada vez se profesionalizara todo mas.
Y a ver cuanto dura este tsunami, desde luego ahora esta muy alcista, yo mismo estoy arriesgando mas de lo debido por un motivo similar al tuyo y tratando de aprovechar la ola pero soy consciente del riesgo y solo he metido un 20% de mis ahorros. Si lo pierdo pues no me va a cambiar la vida pero si sigo con las rentabilidades de estos 2ultimos meses pues en otros 3 me jubilo jaja. 
Estamos todos con el FOMO pero muchas veces por las noches me acuerdo del cuento de la lechera...suerte en tu decision


----------



## barborico (27 Dic 2017)

plus ultra dijo:


> Pues fue en junio y un mes despues en julio estaba a 0.03$ ahi si es cuando te quedas asi :: mas despues de leerlo,confiar en el proyecto y hacerle una buena inversion.pero incluso a ese precio (0.11$) la teniamos el mes pasado por lo que estando un poco metido sabrias que es un buen precio para ese tipo de tegnologia de la que actualmente solo tenemos 3 coin "creo" IOTA,GBYTE y XRB.



También está bitcoin pizza (risas): Bitcoin Pizza â€” The next bitcoin, the best dag

Que es básicamente byteball pero repartiendo las monedas equitativamente entre todos los poseedores de btc


----------



## djun (27 Dic 2017)

plus ultra dijo:


> Bueno aparte de que casi todo por estos dias esta en verde esperanza,si algun forero ha prestado atencion a mis post y ha invertido unas monedillas en proyectos desconocidos cuando los recomende habran sacado un buen profit,yo voy a seguir montado en ellos,durante todo 2018 entre los que creo que fui de los primeros en señalar por aqui estan:
> 
> SKY la mencione y estaba a 4$ hoy 43$
> 
> ...



¿A qué cripto te refieres? Hay dos Enigma:

Enigma (ENG)	$2,97 (Binance)
Enigma (XNG)	$0,755050 (YoBit)

¿Sabes de alguna wallet para no tenerla en el exchange?


----------



## latostat (27 Dic 2017)

jorge dijo:


> Cual es la mejor plataforma para pillar RAIBLOCKS?



Mercatox o Bitgrail, son dos exchanges muy pequeños y aún así XRB está moviendo una capitalización muy altas, en una semana lo van a añadir en dos nuevos exchanges.


----------



## besto (27 Dic 2017)

Yo he entrado via bitgrail y sin problemas. Luego los mueves al wallet y listo. Eso si, para hacer withdrawal de mas de 0,5 btc te piden validacion de cuenta.


----------



## lurker (27 Dic 2017)

plus ultra dijo:


> Primero repito que nadie me aga ni el mas minimo caso para comprar nada,no recomiendo comprar absolutamente nada,siempre me he tomado esto como un intercambio de informacion entre iguales,no es la primera vez ni la ultima que lo digo.
> 
> Ahora mismo no estoy mirando gran cosa,para meterte fuerte en algo recomiendo leer,leer y leer whitepaper,team quienes dicen ser y quienes son realmente por que por la red todos nos podemos poner que somos lo mas en nuestro curriculum.
> 
> ...



La de KIN la comenté por aquí el día 10 y dos días más tarde se hizo un x2 y de momento aguanta ahí. Puede seguir creciendo, aunque tiene un supply que da miedo.


----------



## PREDATOR (27 Dic 2017)

Que opinais de DATACOIN y XENON?


----------



## danjian (27 Dic 2017)

plus ultra dijo:


> Primero repito que nadie me aga ni el mas minimo caso para comprar nada,no recomiendo comprar absolutamente nada,siempre me he tomado esto como un intercambio de informacion entre iguales,no es la primera vez ni la ultima que lo digo.
> 
> Ahora mismo no estoy mirando gran cosa,para meterte fuerte en algo recomiendo leer,leer y leer whitepaper,team quienes dicen ser y quienes son realmente por que por la red todos nos podemos poner que somos lo mas en nuestro curriculum.
> 
> ...



KIN se ve muy bien pero el supply es MASIVO y ya tiene 100m de marketcap, la ves subiendo aun mas?


----------



## plus ultra (27 Dic 2017)

djun dijo:


> ¿A qué cripto te refieres? Hay dos Enigma:
> 
> Enigma (ENG)	$2,97 (Binance)
> Enigma (XNG)	$0,755050 (YoBit)
> ...



ENG tambien la tienes en BITTREX 



danjian dijo:


> KIN se ve muy bien pero el supply es MASIVO y ya tiene 100m de marketcap, la ves subiendo aun mas?



Si efectivamente el supply esta fuera de si,pero lo que dije es pura especulación para empezar,era lo que me preguntaba el forero,puedes meter ahi unos euros y si llega a valer un centimo...

La veo subiendo? no me he metido a mirarla a fondo como comente,pero por la antiguedad de la alt,el supply,mercado,precio...le meteria unos satoshis,se me pregunto en que me meteria para empezar pues yo apostaria por ella,un forero atras comenta que la menciono hace poco y se a echo un x2,dudo yo que su equipo la deje caer tan pronto inundando el mercado.


----------



## trancos123 (27 Dic 2017)

Alguien sabe a que hora hay noticias de QASH?


----------



## Patanegra (27 Dic 2017)

trancos123 dijo:


> Yo no me la jugaría así como así, si de verdad lo estas diciendo en serio cógete un mes de vacaciones y prueba a tradear todo ese mes así veras si puedes sacarte un sueldo mensual o no.



un mes de vacaciones? imposible en este trabajo de mierda que tengo. Como mucho dos dias seguidos, y esta semana de Navidad aunque me tengo que conectar todos los dias por si acaso.

quienes son la oposicion en los tradeos? otros gacelillas como yo? bots? o como la tendencia es alcista todo el mundo tiene premio?....con la pedrea me conformo ienso:


----------



## trancos123 (27 Dic 2017)

Patanegra dijo:


> un mes de vacaciones? imposible en este trabajo de mierda que tengo. Como mucho dos dias seguidos, y esta semana de Navidad aunque me tengo que conectar todos los dias por si acaso.
> 
> quienes son la oposicion en los tradeos? otros gacelillas como yo? bots? o como la tendencia es alcista todo el mundo tiene premio?....con la pedrea me conformo ienso:



Tienes dinero ahorrado? Paro? Puedes negociar la media jornada? Es fácil volver a encontrar trabajo en tu sector?


----------



## Divad (27 Dic 2017)

Patanegra dijo:


> un mes de vacaciones? imposible en este trabajo de mierda que tengo. Como mucho dos dias seguidos, y esta semana de Navidad aunque me tengo que conectar todos los dias por si acaso.
> 
> quienes son la oposicion en los tradeos? otros gacelillas como yo? bots? o como la tendencia es alcista todo el mundo tiene premio?....con la pedrea me conformo ienso:



Tradear no requiere apenas tiempo, solo ver las ordenes de los bots (ballenas) y ponerte delante para cobrar. 

El resto del tiempo puedes seguir trabajando o hacer lo que quieras


----------



## Patanegra (27 Dic 2017)

trancos123 dijo:


> Alguien sabe a que hora hay noticias de QASH?



poco aumento el de hoy si QASH iba a anunciar algo bueno, no? me imagino que los insiders habrian comprado a casporro, no?

me imagino que en las crypto no hay leyes contra la informacion privilegiada, no?


----------



## trancos123 (27 Dic 2017)

Patanegra dijo:


> poco aumento el de hoy si QASH iba a anunciar algo bueno, no? me imagino que los insiders habrian comprado a casporro, no?
> 
> me imagino que en las crypto no hay leyes contra la informacion privilegiada, no?



Esto es el salvaje oeste.


----------



## Patanegra (27 Dic 2017)

trancos123 dijo:


> Esto es el salvaje oeste.



exacto, como el McAffee pumpeando Verge antes de pegarse un hostion ::


----------



## coolerman (27 Dic 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Los del 42 de los de ENG ya fuera
> 
> Balance: desde el 24 al 42 tienen un miserable 75%; no es un 220%, pero no está nada mal.
> 
> Restos al 67 y 8x



Espero algún día poder enteder tus mensajes, será sinonimo de que aprendo ::

Patanegra tienes mi apoyo! Dale duro


----------



## Divad (27 Dic 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Dejando a un lado a Divad, al que le hablan desde las dimensiones elevadas.... esto no es más jodido que el día a día con el autobús, el mecánico y otras actividades diarias... evacuar con el jefe incluido.



:XX::XX::XX:

Global Charts | CoinMarketCap

Mirando el máximo que se ha marcado, es normal que después toquen horas de bajón 

El techo caliente está sobre los 21
Huobi.pro - The Leading Global Digital Asset Exchange -


----------



## Patanegra (27 Dic 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Tradear no requiere apenas tiempo, solo ver las ordenes de los bots (ballenas) y ponerte delante para cobrar.
> 
> El resto del tiempo puedes seguir trabajando o hacer lo que quieras



ya por eso quiero dedicarme a tradear 

el problema es encontrar tiempo para aprender y hacer tus pinitos mientras trabajo a tiempo completo ienso:

podria hacerlo en el trabajo, ya compro, vendo, e investigo criptos discretamente en el trabajo. 

por cierto nuestra factura de la luz ha aumentado ultimamente, a ver si uno de los informaticos (el unico que esta en esto que conozco) esta minando BTC


----------



## paketazo (27 Dic 2017)

No sé realmente si estáis hablando en serio, o es una coña lo de dedicarse a vivir del tradeo en este mercado.

No doy ni daré consejos a nadie de lo que hacer con su tiempo y con su dinero, no soy el más indicado.

Solo reflexionad, y atad cabos, poco a poco, si dejáis las emociones a un lado, acabareis entendiendo que nadie puede ganar siempre.

En bolsa, el mercado más similar a este para tradear, si un sistema tiene una tasa de aciertos del 60% es la ostia, pero incluso con eso, es muy posible que solo logres perder tiempo y dinero.

La otra opción, que creo es de la que más se habla aquí, es la de la suerte, y se ha repetido en varias ocasiones.

Vivimos un mercado bullish como nunca se había visto en muchos años...puedes coger a un mono que te señale 10 coins durante X tiempo, y es muy probable que no logres superarlo haciendo mil análisis durante ese mismo tiempo.

Aquí gana el 95% de los que metan pasta y hagan hold, y la explicación se llama BTC.

Si la puerta de entrada es BTC, y BTC sube como la espuma, las coins referenciadas en gran % en BTC suben por el efecto arrastre de esa gran ola.

¿durará para siempre la ola?

No, rotundamente no.

¿cuanto durará?

Yo ya hubiera perdido la apuesta, pues no contaba ver en 2017 a BTC superar los 10.100$, así que puede durar mucho más tiempo.

Creo que no vale la pena dedicarse al tradeo en pleno bullish, si fuera lateral o bajista, quizá sí, pero hoy lo mejor podría ser comprar en una buena bajada lo que atraiga por el motivo que sea, y darle tiempo para que florezca o nos demuestre que no era lo que buscábamos.

Yo viví del os mercados, y sacaba más delo que saco ahora siendo un mierda autónomo, os lo aseguro, pero no volvería a aquella vida por nada del mundo...preferiría ser mil eurista toda la vida a tener que soportar la presión de no dormir, comer mal, úlceras, pastillas, cafés, conjuntivitis, y enclaustramiento... 

Pensadlo bien antes de intentarlo, y si lo tenéis claro, pues adelante.

Un saludo


----------



## Divad (27 Dic 2017)

Patanegra dijo:


> ya por eso quiero dedicarme a tradear
> 
> el problema es encontrar tiempo para aprender y hacer tus pinitos mientras trabajo a tiempo completo ienso:
> 
> ...



Lo puedes hacer todo y aunque lo hagas por ti y tu familia no es bueno que te metas como un enfermo en criptolandia a menos que compartas la droga con tu mujer e hijos y tenéis así más temas de conversación a la hora de juntaros en la mesa :XX:


----------



## orbeo (27 Dic 2017)

Yo lo intenté un par de meses y no conseguí tener una regularidad en cuanto a conseguir "un sueldo".

Así que me dedico al holdear moviendo algo de vez en cuando y, gano más y estoy más tranquilo.


----------



## Divad (27 Dic 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> No sé realmente si estáis hablando en serio, o es una coña lo de dedicarse a vivir del tradeo en este mercado.
> 
> No doy ni daré consejos a nadie de lo que hacer con su tiempo y con su dinero, no soy el más indicado.
> 
> ...



En criptolandia tenemos la ventaja que las ordenes quedan a la vista y basta con ponerse delante de los valores que acumulen gran cantidad de volumen para entrar en la fiesta y salir para cobrar 

Una vez fijas la orden ya solo tienes que esperar a que llegue y mientras tanto te pones a hacer otras cosas. Cuando veas las velas de la gráfica por horas y días recordarás todas las correcciones que has aprovechado  podrás decir justo antes de la corrección estuve ahí, ahí, ahí, ahí, ahí,... siempre con un 100% de acierto 8:

Solo hay que saber entretenerse con el tiempo libre y programarte unas alertas para cuando esté cerca de llegar al valor para mirar donde está el soporte y volver a repetir ciclo de cobro ::


----------



## coolerman (27 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Yo lo intenté un par de meses y no conseguí tener una regularidad en cuanto a conseguir "un sueldo".
> 
> Así que me dedico al holdear moviendo algo de vez en cuando y, gano más y estoy más tranquilo.



Esa es la filosofia que sigo yo.
Me decanto por una chapa, holdeo y cuando haga minimo un x2 vendo.
Que por cierto, estoy apuntito de quitarme Ripple con ese x2 :rolleye:


----------



## EDV (27 Dic 2017)

Cada cual es libre pero yo no me dedicaría a esto o mejor dicho, no dejaría que mi sustento dependiera de esto. Para empezar es un mercado con un comportamiento atípico y creo que es obvio para todos que está muy manipulado.

Yo parto de la base de sólo invertir lo que estoy dispuesto a perder, y ya desde ese punto lógicamente no basaría todos mis ingresos en esto. Además, en mi caso ni se me daría bien ni dormiría tranquilo.

Sí que me gustaría decir que no hay que confundir los cantos de sirena del “todo dios gana” que tenemos ahora con lo que pueda pasar en un futuro. Aunque el mercado sea atípico, también vale la frase de “rentabilidades pasadas no aseguran rentabilidades futuras”


----------



## Patanegra (27 Dic 2017)

coolerman dijo:


> Esa es la filosofia que sigo yo.
> Me decanto por una chapa, holdeo y cuando haga minimo un x2 vendo.
> Que por cierto, estoy apuntito de quitarme Ripple con ese x2 :rolleye:



Dent hizo un x10 en pocas semanas, con tu sistema te lo habrias perdido, no?

eso si, te puede compensar perderte un x10 si tambien te evitas una multitud de dumpeos una vez el ciclo alcista terminado.

The Wolf of Wall Street Movie CLIP - How Much Money do you Make? (2013) - Leonardo DiCaprio Movie HD - YouTube


----------



## Claudius (27 Dic 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Dejando a un lado a Divad, al que le hablan desde las dimensiones elevadas.... esto no es más jodido que el día a día con el autobús, el mecánico y otras actividades diarias... evacuar con el jefe incluido.



Discrepo bastante, ya que tu lo dices desde el punto de vista del jugador, que no se juega nada, porque tiene la vida resuelta.

Un solo dato, esto no tienen regulación alguna, así que una sola fake-news de un nuevo fork puede alterar al btc, y este mover el mercado.

Y el ejemplo le tenemos, como el mcaffe sale de sus vídeos de chatinas del youtube a auto-alzarse como crypto-gurú, y dedicarse a pumpear shits a la legión de sus millenials, y no tan millenials.., previa compra discreta.


Esto es el oeste americano, y quien tiene la pistola de más balas (volumen-ballena), y desenfunda más rápido (exposición de coin en exchange) tiene más opciones de ganar, y eso traducido a leonés, es tener conocimiento, en muchas áreas. No solo AT. Esto no es bolsa, esto es...
-

[youtube]bWt7Np1IKHc[/youtube]


----------



## coolerman (27 Dic 2017)

Patanegra dijo:


> Dent hizo un x10 en pocas semanas, con tu sistema te lo habrias perdido, no?
> 
> eso si, te puede compensar perderte un x10 si tambien te evitas una multitud de dumpeos una vez el ciclo alcista terminado.
> 
> The Wolf of Wall Street Movie CLIP - How Much Money do you Make? (2013) - Leonardo DiCaprio Movie HD - YouTube



No, con Dent hubiese buscado el x5 como mínimo. Con las ceroceristas es lo que intento.

Ripple se que a corto plazo no va a subir (o eso creo) mucho, por eso mi intención desde el primer momento fue venderla proxima a los 2$.


----------



## Divad (27 Dic 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Vaya, os habéis puesto trágicos.
> 
> 
> Hora de los consejos y del paternalismo autolimitante.
> ...



La técnica es sencilla, mentalidad positiva y alimenta el EGO con lo que quieras hacer, vivir, compartir,... todo lo acabarás creando 

Hacer hold y salirse cuando esté en positivo es una regla clave para hacerte de oro. Si tradeas y aceptas la corrección (saliendo con perdidas) saliéndote a otra cripto que lleve días lateral tras un bajón o cualquier otra que veas volumen con tendencia alcista te puedes meter y fijar las ordenes antes que las ballenas.

Para hacer esto no se requiere estudios. Haciendo hold ganas siempre a la larga, pero si para que hagas un x2 han habido 11 correcciones ya no solo harías un x2, sino que por cada corrección que te llevas creas una bola de nieve y el x2 se puede quedar en una risa con lo que te puedes llevar.

La jodida decisión hold:
Si me salgo y justo después comienza a subir... me cago en todo
Si me quedo y no sube en horas, días, semanas,... me cago en todo
Si me salgo y surfeo otras olas obtendrás beneficios.

La tendencia en criptolandia es alcista***** cada uno debe de valorar cuando hacer hold y tradear 

He empezado con xvg, dent y todo son aciertos. Tengo otras ordenes en Bancor y dentacoin para cobrar


----------



## orbeo (27 Dic 2017)

Al final cada uno tiene que encontrar su propia forma de moverse.

De nada sirve encabezonarse en tradear, comprarse dos monitores, una silla fashion...y luego perder todo y morir de infarto por el estrés.

La vida son 4 días, las rentabilidades que uno se puede llevar holdeando o haciendo movimientos puntuales, son un descojono de la risa comparando con la inversión tradicional. No hace falta ir desesperado a por todos los x10000 de revalorización. 

Aunque claro cuando te toca una de esas jijiji


----------



## Divad (27 Dic 2017)

Haría hold si el capital Global Charts | CoinMarketCap está en máximos


----------



## DEREC (27 Dic 2017)

coolerman dijo:


> Esa es la filosofia que sigo yo.
> Me decanto por una chapa, holdeo y cuando haga minimo un x2 vendo.
> Que por cierto, estoy apuntito de quitarme Ripple con ese x2 :rolleye:



Esa no es mala tampocoienso:. 

1000 euritos x2x2x2x2.... 10 veces y ya tienes el millon. 
Da para pensarlo.


----------



## besto (27 Dic 2017)

Acabo me montarme en bounty (bnty). Marketcap todavía no muy elevado y la veo que puede meterse en el rango de 50-100 M$ de marketcap que sería subida del 200% aprox.

Esta en kucoin.


----------



## coolerman (27 Dic 2017)

DEREC dijo:


> Esa no es mala tampocoienso:.
> 
> 1000 euritos x2x2x2x2.... 10 veces y ya tienes el millon.
> Da para pensarlo.



Yo soy humilde, se que esto no me va a sacar de pobre, pero si me da para algún capricho, pues oye, bienvenido sea.


----------



## Patanegra (27 Dic 2017)

Divad, si he comprendido tu tecnico, tu eres el pez rémora de esta ballena, no?

Whale Shark with rare albino remora fish and cobia filmed off central QLD, Australia - YouTube


----------



## juli (27 Dic 2017)

Nos quitan los pumps pirotécnicos y esto parece la pelu de la Mariló.

Por una centésima parte de lo que sale de ésto, hay peña , muchísima, que hoy se está jugando la libertá...la salú, la dignidá...y el ánimo para disfrutar del poco tiempo que les queda para dedicar "a su vida" ( y peor...en ese juego, muchos pierden...y "algo"...probablemente TODOS ). El 90% de los pocos que no se juegan éso...son garrapatas atornilladas a errores del movimiento mastodóntico de pasta de la administración pública o alguna empresa privada...chupópteros de otras carteras...incluídas las de los desgraciáos del primer grupo. Gente a la que nadie les va a pedir una explicación y la a que se la pela por tiempos quien no disfrute de esa existencia ventajista y parasitaria en un mundo de pringáos...a los que chulear. 

Un pequeño porcentaje de este segundo, finalmente, han tenido suerte, talento...o ambas cosas a la vez y ello les ha llevado a vivir "cuesta abajo".

Sólo espero al día 1 para empezar a tirar de Vcard según supervise mi picapleitos de relumbrón de a chopocientos la hora. Respecto a éso, hasta hoy , he sido un negriiiitooo bueeeenoooo. No sé lo que es dinero de esta copla...no he engañado A NADIE...nada debo ocultar para estar en paz.

Después...que la Superbowl no pille aún a la borregada global absolutamente desengañada de esta pinícula.

Hasta entonces ? Palomitas...

Esta noche ? Tira millas...


----------



## latostat (27 Dic 2017)

Podéis decirme las criptomonedas que conozcáis basadas en la reputación, por favor?


----------



## Drewcastle (28 Dic 2017)

que sabeis de waltonchain? en una pagina de criptos la ponen como una de las revelaciones de 2018

Top 5 Cryptocurrencies Set For Success In 2018 - Invest in Blockchain

Traducción automática de su descripción en esa pagina



> Waltonchain es un proyecto único destinado a crear un ecosistema completo de chips RFID, lectores y Mother + childchains. El beneficio de este sistema es lograr la automatización total y la transparencia en el valor y el intercambio de información mediante el puente de los ecosistemas físicos y virtuales, la creación de un mundo basado en la mejora de Internet de las cosas, conocido como el VIoT (valor de Internet de Cosas). Al introducir una tecnología de almacenamiento y registro de transacciones descentralizada basada en principios criptográficos, Waltonchain se establece superar las limitaciones actuales de lote, lo que significa que todos los objetos e información pueden estar interconectados sin centralizar actores. Waltonchain también se prevé que no tiene problemas de escalamiento debido a la integración de las cadenas infantiles ilimitadas, así como elimina las restricciones de no ser capaz de combinar los datos en vivo en el mundo real con bloques. Mientras que hay varios otros proyectos de bloques basados en muchos, ninguno es actualmente comparable a discutible los equipos técnicos más fuertes, innovación, asociaciones extensas, uso práctico-casos para el uso del mundo real, producto de trabajo que espera la integración, el primer One-click del mundo pos + PoW Miner/Wallet, y más.
> Para añadir a eso, Waltonchain ya está contratada por múltiples provincias chinas y municipios para ofrecer muchas + soluciones bloques para sus ciudades y zonas industriales (por favor refiérase al Resumen de las alianzas de Waltonchain actuales). En pocas palabras, vivimos en un mundo construido sobre las empresas que compiten por los datos, y Waltonchain puede ayudar a impulsar esta eficiencia operacional y la automatización. Con una versión neta principal en Q1, uno de los casos de uso más fuertes en bloques actualmente, una amplia gama de alianzas, así como soluciones de hardware y software que ya funcionan para las empresas, Waltonchain tiene el potencial de sorprender a todos como el mayor proyecto en 2018.



No la había escuchado hasta ahora, que opináis?


----------



## coolerman (28 Dic 2017)

Le metemos a EMB a ver si suena la flauta? ::


----------



## Patanegra (28 Dic 2017)

latostat dijo:


> Podéis decirme las criptomonedas que conozcáis basadas en la reputación, por favor?



aqui la reputacion se compra y se vende como todo en las crypto.

---------- Post added 28-dic-2017 at 00:34 ----------

bueno, he hecho un x3 y me piro de Ripple, que emocion para un novato como yo, eso de pirarse cuando vas ganando. Es como si en mi epoca de nuncafollista estuviese hablando con una tia bastante buena con buenas posibilidades para llevarla a casa, para dejarla plantada de golpe e ir a por un pibon a la que no he ni siquiera hablado aun.


----------



## Divad (28 Dic 2017)

latostat dijo:


> Podéis decirme las criptomonedas que conozcáis basadas en la reputación, por favor?



Con ETH tienes lo siguiente
Enterprise Ethereum Alliance

Es un aval que te garantiza todo tu dinero y encima lo revaloriza.

El resto de criptomonedas también tendrán sus pelotazos. Solo hay que tener cuidado con Bitcoin, es una caja de sorpresas y mientras no apliquen mejoras su futuro es incierto por no decir una bomba de relojería.

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 28-dic-2017 at 01:07 ----------

Qué te parece la siguiente película patanegra:

Le entras a una mujer, habláis y os ponéis calientes, comienza la felación, empezáis a follar a loco y ambos culminais en el orgasmo. Te vas y la dejas descansar para volver a entrarle cuando esté más relajada o te buscas a otra ::

Una manera de eliminar las creencias limitantes 

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Blackest (28 Dic 2017)

¿Que tal os parece Cappasity?

Pille unas cuantas hace poco a un tercio de lo que valen ahora en HitBTC pero estos hijos de puta no me dejan moverla a la trading account por lo que no puedo vender. Me estoy cagando en todo, me da que mañana cuando me despierte me las voy a encontrar en rojo. y con el tren perdido. Y si eso pasa no sabría si venderlas o esperar a ver si pega otra subida


----------



## haruki murakami (28 Dic 2017)

trancos123 dijo:


> Alguien sabe a que hora hay noticias de QASH?



A las 8pm hora Singapore, es decir en 11 horas.


----------



## Divad (28 Dic 2017)

Si no eres un ansia te llevas la cena, postre, fiesta y follar en 60 segundos y encima si quieres entras de nuevo para repetir :XX::: 


Menudo cachondeo tienen montado en el juego :XX:::


----------



## Superoeo (28 Dic 2017)

Quería hablar acerca de Waves para saber qué opinais de la coin.

Me explico:

Por un lado tenemos la publicidad de que es la blockchain más rápida de mundo en estos momentos tras su paso a Waves NG (el cual por cierto como comenté ha sido sin pena ni gloria).

Lo que me mosquea es el tema de los tokens derivados.

Es decir, tengo mis waves en leasing en la wallet y cada X tiempo recibes como recompensa diversos tokens. Pero estos tokens de qué son? Tienen proyectos detrás? Porque la mayoría no vale apenas nada y no oigo hablar de ellos en ningún lado.

Dicho esto, waves tieen muchísimo hype en el hilo de especulaciones de Bitcointalk, pero a pesar de ello... esto sigue inmovil. Por qué le ve la gente tanto potencial?

(Añado que llevo unas cuantas, y estoy esperando al airdrop del 31, que a ver qué nos deja)


----------



## latostat (28 Dic 2017)

Lo que preguntaba antes de monedas basadas en la reputación me refiero a la reputación de individuos. Por ejemplo, Monetha busca ser una especie de dinero para ebays y wallapops con una reputación por votos parecida a la de ebay, el proyecto me gustaxa aunque los inversores están bastante cabreados porque el proyecto no avanza y pierden pasta. O también en wings la gente que hace buenas predicciones de las icos ganan reputación y pasan a ser más tenidos en cuenta para las pr9ximas predicciones.
¿Conocéis más proyectos así en los que se premie el buen hacer de individuos con monedas (reputación)?


----------



## Divad (28 Dic 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Yo en bitcointalk lo que veo es mucho entusiasmo en todas las comunidades... Demasiado )... Waves de todos modos ya capitaliza 1500 millones... Yo por bitcointalk compré algo de dos de estas comunidades tan activas... Deeponion y spectrecoin, que estas capitalizaban menos de 15 y de 30 millones... Pero me llamó la atención tanta gente para monedas que no conoce ni su puta madre .
> 
> Otra que he visto hoy y que tiene pinta de poder subir IOT CHAIN... Menos de 80 millones de capitalización.
> 
> O Stream Data, menos de 140 millones...



De ir siempre a contracorriente al final te has metido de cabeza :XX: Y ese cambio? Me he perdido tu comentario entrando a criptolandia 8:

Bienvenido y disfrute del nuevo sistema donde ganar será visto como algo normal :XX:

Wawes y su red está bien distribuida, van a marcarse festivales con el mundial.

Neo hará lo mismo, solo que el final de año chino acaba el 15 de Febrero.

Ojo con abusar del tradeo, como comiencen subidas verticales hay que quitarles los frenos para dejarla correr (hold)  Otra opción es tener un fondo de pensiones de la cripto (hodl) y así tradeas más relajado ::

---------- Post added 28-dic-2017 at 04:25 ----------

Nos van informando de pelotazos para que cada uno tenga su premio 8:
xvg sale en coinbase
Twitter


----------



## joTTa (28 Dic 2017)

el rojo vuelve a ser el color de moda


----------



## Divad (28 Dic 2017)

Preparados para surfear la ola 

como subir fotos a una pagina web


----------



## Divad (28 Dic 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Del bitcoin sigo opinando lo mismo pero después de muchos meses leyendo hilos de este tipo, ver la evolución de este mercado no pude resistirme a entrar porque vi la pasta que se estaba moviendo. Soy consciente de que estamos en plena burbuja pero esta coyuntura no va a volver.



Ya me imagino, viendo a todos trincar pasta y montándose sus festivales mientras el sistema fiduciario se muere (depósitos serán tragados por el agujero negro y llegará el momento que nadie querrá papeles) y con un nuevo juego que no hace ninguna gracia ponerse a leer las instrucciones del juego:

1) Responsabilizarte de todo cuanto posees o seguir aceptando delegar lo que es tuyo en un tercero? En cualquier momento se sacan de la manga una crisis bancaria y zasca! Qué causalidad! Vaya! :XX:8: Para verlos venir, mejor *subirse al barco * con los mismos que supuestamente harán el paripé y en vez de usar papeles y monedas (insinuando que es primitivo y para la nueva era vamos a tener contacto con diferentes seres como "moneda" de cambio estarán las chapas virtuales :: :XX:
2) Con el poder en tus manos de elegir el camino que quieras trazar en todo momento. 
3) Las criptoparaiso están para crear cuenta nueva y sin rastro. 
4) Cadena de bloques, hash, tx,... 
5) Manejo de cualquier casa de cambio con los bots incluidos (crecer aprendiendo a jugar en criptolandia y en sus ratos libres que hagan lo que les salga de las pelotas :rolleye
6) Ir pensando en la de burradas que se puede hacer aquí teniendo un bot que te saque beneficios por el % que le pongas y la opción de unirse a los festivales... Es un chorreo de chapas :XX::XX::XX:


Vale que llevan controlando el juego durante milenios pero ahora los bots y compañeros de viaje dejan su huella para seguir el :Baile: 



Spoiler



[youtube]e15Ge3xEIS8[/youtube]
Mejor a la lápiz y papel :: quedan retratados y ahora quieren paz y buen rollo para todos 8:

!988. 






La serie Mr. Robot también las suelta...


Spoiler






Spoiler



Lo ves venir?8:





Spoiler



Ahora toca hacer el paripé y disfrutar con las chapas que regalan...:fiufiu:









Ddisfrutemos del viaje :Baile:


----------



## Divad (28 Dic 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Parece un HCH ¿no?



Lo que veo es un murciélago con corona.

Falta por ver si está sonriente y comenzará su escalada al cielo 8: o sus propios demonios la sacrificarán y se montará un festival de despedida del Bitcoin :: 

Menudo dilema! 8::XX: Cuando te den a escoger entre un servicio lento y con un sablazo de comisiones pero eso sí, te garantizan que es la cadena de bloques más segura, con guerras internas y fork cada dos por tres :: es un jodido cachondeo para regalar dinero y lo que te dan te lo traes a casa BTC (y no tardes!) 8: :XX: a uno que se pueda usar casi sin comisiones e instantáneas... es obvio que por seguir en el juego a una velocidad "normal" escogerías cualquier cripto que cumpla con su función, el programa que no se actualiza se acaba desinstalando... 

Como baje a los 11k y 10K acabará doliendo 8: puede que estemos cerca de la caída del Rey Bitcoin 8:

---------- Post added 28-dic-2017 at 07:23 ----------

Las bajadas sincronizadas debe de asustar a los novatos. Deben de sentirse desgraciados, es entrar y comenzar a verlo todo en rojo :: PACIENCIA!


----------



## Cayo Marcio (28 Dic 2017)

Yo he aprovechado la bajada para comprar unas Komodo, de las que he leído bastante por aquí y me interesa el proyecto, espero que no bajen mucho más. Un saludo a todos.


----------



## arras2 (28 Dic 2017)

Pues a los 12500 si se cumple el HCH.


----------



## Superoeo (28 Dic 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Yo en bitcointalk lo que veo es mucho entusiasmo en todas las comunidades... Demasiado )... Waves de todos modos ya capitaliza 1500 millones... Yo por bitcointalk compré algo de dos de estas comunidades tan activas... Deeponion y spectrecoin, que estas capitalizaban menos de 15 y de 30 millones... Pero me llamó la atención tanta gente para monedas que no conoce ni su puta madre .
> 
> Otra que he visto hoy y que tiene pinta de poder subir IOT CHAIN... Menos de 80 millones de capitalización.
> 
> O Stream Data, menos de 140 millones...




Sí, en Bitcointalk son unos locos fanáticos vendemotos, pero Waves se escucha siempre en todas las porras de las apuestas personales. Spectrecoin para mí que tienen que estar pagados porque parecen bots metiendo hype y vendiendo las maravillas de la coin, y en fin.. a mi personalmente tampoco me llama demasiado, pero es cierto que solo por el hype este ya está subiedno bastante.

Lo que me preocupaba de Waves es el tema de sus tokens porque parecen tokens de humo, y desconozco si hay proyectos detrás, o son simplemente numeros en una pantalla para hacerte creer que tienes algo (que encima haciendo leasing tampoco es que lo que repartan sea una maravilla, creo que debe ser la coin menos rentable en cuanto a "dividendos")


----------



## besto (28 Dic 2017)

Pillo 9 chapas de byteball. Tras subidon de iota y raiblocks le tiene que tocar a esta. Es tecnologia comparable. La putada es que esta en exchanges flojitos, a ver si sale en alguno mejor.
Con esto ahora mismo tengo solo raiblocks (muchos), bounty y byteball.

Bitcoin ,eth, bch que llevaba hasta ayer vendidos porque creo que viene correccion pato negro.


----------



## Drewcastle (28 Dic 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Preparados para surfear la ola
> 
> como subir fotos a una pagina web



¿Como surfeas entre tanta ballena? Vas subiendo poco a poco el limite de venta y comprando cuando una de ellas fuerza la bajada?


----------



## Cayo Marcio (28 Dic 2017)

Vaya bajada, la he cagado comprando Komodo, debería haber buscando un mejor momento. Menos mal que también tengo Raiblocks que están aguantando bien.


----------



## juli (28 Dic 2017)

Caín ya tiene su Abel...o al revés. Y no leo nada. Con la dinastía Nakamoto, entre trituradoras anda el juego.

Hora de decisiones : BLOCKCHAINS QUE HAGAN COSAS...y a su precio.

Vitalik , paga la puta Coca...último aviso.



Spoiler


----------



## Parlakistan (28 Dic 2017)

Yo en vez de surfear uso en estos días la técnica del avestruz y a esperar que pase la tormenta. También suelo comprar y a esperar.


----------



## coolerman (28 Dic 2017)

Mira que os dije que metierais a EMB. Ahora estariais forraos, más aún quiero decir )


----------



## Ponlastuyasaremojar (28 Dic 2017)

UPDATE: Bitcoin tumbles 10% as South Korea moves to curb crypto trade


----------



## Cayo Marcio (28 Dic 2017)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Yo en vez de surfear uso en estos días la técnica del avestruz y a esperar que pase la tormenta. También suelo comprar y a esperar.



Se llama HODLEAR ::


----------



## Drewcastle (28 Dic 2017)

coolerman dijo:


> Mira que os dije que metierais a EMB. Ahora estariais forraos, más aún quiero decir )



La puta :: de 8 mill hasta 100 para estabilizarse en 50 mill en cap en cuestion de horas

Que coño tiene esa moneda?


----------



## trancos123 (28 Dic 2017)

coolerman dijo:


> Mira que os dije que metierais a EMB. Ahora estariais forraos, más aún quiero decir )



Al final tendremos q montar un grupo de telegram para estar atentos las 24h.
Si te vuelven a pasar otro soplo como este avisa, pero avisa de verdad, en plan pesado.


----------



## Cayo Marcio (28 Dic 2017)

trancos123 dijo:


> Al final tendremos q montar un grupo de telegram para estar atentos las 24h.
> Si te vuelven a pasar otro soplo como este avisa, pero avisa de verdad, en plan pesado.



Ya existe uno aunque no hay mucho movimiento : 
@critotradingburbuja


----------



## coolerman (28 Dic 2017)

trancos123 dijo:


> Al final tendremos q montar un grupo de telegram para estar atentos las 24h.
> Si te vuelven a pasar otro soplo como este avisa, pero avisa de verdad, en plan pesado.



No fue ningún soplo. Vi que se trataba de un proyecto serio, que tenía buen capital de mercado y que era muy muy barata.
Estaba claro que por muy mal que les fuera iba a pegar un petardazo, lo que no esperaba es que fuese justo después de escribir yo :XX:


----------



## Parlakistan (28 Dic 2017)

Cayo Marcio dijo:


> Se llama HODLEAR ::



Si, lo sé, jaja, gran técnica donde las haya.


----------



## paketazo (28 Dic 2017)

Linkeado por *BlueArrow* en el foro de BTC, yo al menos, no creo en las coincidencias, dedicado especialmente a *Divad* y sus elucubraciones...ojo con el año de publicación (1999):



BlueArrow dijo:


> Visto en *Reddit*, del libro *Sovereign Individual: Mastering the Transition to the Information Age (1999-08-26)* de *James Dale Davidson* y *William Rees-Mogg*.
> 
> Acojonante, me lo voy a leer a ver qué más cuenta...
> 
> ...


----------



## Drewcastle (28 Dic 2017)

Me he metido en un discord donde hay 30.000 miembros que a las 16:00 hora española han acordado pumpear una moneda en Binance, todavia no se cual es y no se si podre saberlo porque me faltan permisos y a parte esta caida de tanta gente que se ha metido en las ultimas horas. Tampoco puedo invitar de momento.

Si me sale que moneda es os aviso.


----------



## danjian (28 Dic 2017)

Que os parece AERON? Aeron (ARN) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap

He mirado asi por encima y tiene mcap bajo, supply bajo, web bastante profesional, caras visibles, listado en binance ... que creeis?


----------



## enunrom (28 Dic 2017)

Por si interesa, quedan menos de 5 millones de tokens Bankera a la venta a precio de 0.017 Euros (creo que se venderán en menos de una hora). 
Cuando se vendan estos, venderán otro paquete de 1000 millones de tokens pero esta vez a 0.018 Euros por token.
Podéis comprobarlo en su web:
Bankera | Banking for the Blockchain Era


----------



## trancos123 (28 Dic 2017)

Drewcastle dijo:


> Me he metido en un discord donde hay 30.000 miembros que a las 16:00 hora española han acordado pumpear una moneda en Binance, todavia no se cual es y no se si podre saberlo porque me faltan permisos y a parte esta caida de tanta gente que se ha metido en las ultimas horas. Tampoco puedo invitar de momento.
> 
> Si me sale que moneda es os aviso.



Gracias, esto parece ser un soplo de los buenos. Se sabe cuanto tiempo harán pump?


----------



## besto (28 Dic 2017)

besto dijo:


> Pillo 9 chapas de byteball. Tras subidon de iota y raiblocks le tiene que tocar a esta. Es tecnologia comparable. La putada es que esta en exchanges flojitos, a ver si sale en alguno mejor.
> Con esto ahora mismo tengo solo raiblocks (muchos), bounty y byteball.
> 
> Bitcoin ,eth, bch que llevaba hasta ayer vendidos porque creo que viene correccion pato negro.



Se pone en verde y grafico con muy buena pinta en mi opinion. Si superamos 0.054 nos vamos a por los maximos de mayo a 0.36 (+600%)


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (28 Dic 2017)

Drewcastle dijo:


> La puta :: de 8 mill hasta 100 para estabilizarse en 50 mill en cap en cuestion de horas
> 
> Que coño tiene esa moneda?



al rico chiringuitoo

mae mía, este hilo es un locura jojo :::XX:
he entrao a ver, y mae mía, que miedito

voy a meter unas chapas al cryterium este antes de que me arrepienta...::

---------- Post added 28-dic-2017 at 15:51 ----------




enunrom dijo:


> Por si interesa, quedan menos de 5 millones de tokens Bankera a la venta a precio de 0.017 Euros (creo que se venderán en menos de una hora).
> Cuando se vendan estos, venderán otro paquete de 1000 millones de tokens pero esta vez a 0.018 Euros por token.
> Podéis comprobarlo en su web:
> Bankera | Banking for the Blockchain Era



parece "competencia" directa de Crypterium, como esto es una casa putas, cualquiera sabe

:::::XX:


----------



## Drewcastle (28 Dic 2017)

trancos123 dijo:


> Gracias, esto parece ser un soplo de los buenos. Se sabe cuanto tiempo harán pump?



Ni idea, me he logrado meter 5 minutos y despues no ha parado de fallar porque habian mas de 5000 personas online y parece ser que se ha saturado, desde eso lo he intentado bastantes veces y nada, supongo que los que se han mantenido dentro desde el principio si que pueden ver la info, si x lo contrario les falla a todos puede que el pumpeo se posponga, de todas formas habra que mirar en binance a ver si hay algun movimiento alcista extraño dentro de 10 min.

Yo si veo alguna oportunidad no pienso aguantar el pumpeo mucho rato, aunque cuando me he metido unos cuantos decian que manteniesen en hodl, aunque creo que esos troleaban


----------



## trancos123 (28 Dic 2017)

Drewcastle dijo:


> Ni idea, me he logrado meter 5 minutos y despues no ha parado de fallar porque habian mas de 5000 personas online y parece ser que se ha saturado, desde eso lo he intentado bastantes veces y nada, supongo que los que se han mantenido dentro desde el principio si que pueden ver la info, si x lo contrario les falla a todos puede que el pumpeo se posponga, de todas formas habra que mirar en binance a ver si hay algun movimiento alcista extraño dentro de 10 min.
> 
> Yo si veo alguna oportunidad no pienso aguantar el pumpeo mucho rato, aunque cuando me he metido unos cuantos decian que manteniesen en hodl, aunque creo que esos troleaban




Alguna novedad? ves algo raro en binance?


----------



## jnavaizq (28 Dic 2017)

Yo estoy al tanto, pero no veo nada... ¿Algo por ahí?


----------



## Drewcastle (28 Dic 2017)

trancos123 dijo:


> Alguna novedad? ves algo raro en binance?



Creo que ha sido ICN, ha llegado a casi doblarse en cuestion de minutos, pero tal como ha subido ha bajado.

Es claramente un tonto el ultimo :: si el discord no estuviese capado para mas de 5000 personas la subida podria haber sido mas basta, pero visto lo visto es un poco decepcionante, solo se beneficia el admin y los 4 que sean mas rapidos o tengan privilegios.


----------



## jnavaizq (28 Dic 2017)

Editado...


----------



## orbeo (28 Dic 2017)

Fuel

+45% y subiendo


----------



## trancos123 (28 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Fuel
> 
> +45% y subiendo



Alguien mas lo confirma?


----------



## Drewcastle (28 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Fuel
> 
> +45% y subiendo



Pues si es posible que fuese FUEL, a partir de las 16:00 hay una subida generaliza tanto en btc como en eth

Pero ese pico vertical de ICN me hace sospechar, y creo que no podre saberlo porque el historial de pumpeos en el discord lo borran, espero que para la proxima estemos dentro de ese discord para sacar cuartos


----------



## juli (28 Dic 2017)

Bitcoñeros, bitcoñeros...rezad para que no sea Chucky 2.0 !!! ...porque la que pueden dumpear unas buenas ballenazas con semejante arsenal...si ademas tienen Confetti yankee para barrer el subsuelo ( ej : Gob. Chino ) , pues suavecita... ( y, por cierto...de todas las demás, por supuestón !!! . Repito : *Blockchains que hagan cosas...que si las tumban, salgan el triple de supporters fajo en mano a himbertir en pro-yec-to *. Cómo decía el chiste ? "La 4ª guerra mundial se hará con piedras."..pues va a ser que igual con "Blockchains que hagan cosas". Y ésas son las que hay que tener )

Palomitas...

Paccoin (PAC) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap











Spoiler






> [youtube]qZulb74xEIc[/youtube]


----------



## orbeo (28 Dic 2017)

Es la única que destaca, el resto las pocas que suben no pasan del 10-15%> Además mira la subida de volumen justo a las 4.

No podían pumpear alguna de las que tengo ahí, no. Tenía que ser un chicharro que ni su puta madre.


----------



## Drewcastle (28 Dic 2017)

Si pero mira esta subida justo a las 16:00, tal como sube se desploma, algunos habran sacado casi x2 en cuestion de minutos, conforme ha ido bajando ya no sale en las top de subida del dia


----------



## orbeo (28 Dic 2017)

Drewcastle dijo:


> Si pero mira esta subida justo a las 16:00, tal como sube se desploma, algunos habran sacado casi x2 en cuestion de minutos, conforme ha ido bajando ya no sale en las top de subida del dia



Si, podría ser también.
Solo los que han dejado pillados a unos cuantos pardillos lo sabrán


----------



## trancos123 (28 Dic 2017)

Drewcastle dijo:


> Si pero mira esta subida justo a las 16:00, tal como sube se desploma, algunos habran sacado casi x2 en cuestion de minutos, conforme ha ido bajando ya no sale en las top de subida del dia



La imagen no se ve, es demasiado pequeña.
Pero eso venia a decir, ha sido un minipump.


----------



## Drewcastle (28 Dic 2017)

sigo sin poderme meter en el discord, se supone que todavia hay 5000 personas dentro ::

Cuando se rebaje el trafico y pueda meterme os comento y miro si puedo invitar, quizas a la proxima hay mas suerte, pero si han pumpeado icn es peligroso ese discord y no habra que hacerle caso, si han elegido fuel es una gozada


----------



## DEREC (28 Dic 2017)

trancos123 dijo:


> La imagen no se ve, es demasiado pequeña.
> Pero eso venia a decir, ha sido un minipump.



Es que eso de quedar para punpear cosas no se si funciona.

Yo habria comprado a las 3 y estaria con el dedo a las 4 para recoger velas.


----------



## orbeo (28 Dic 2017)

Pero a ver, que esos pumpeos solo le funcionan al organizador.

A las 4pm lo que han entrado son pardillo compras y las ventas del organizador que llevaría metiendo pequeñas compras ahí los días anteriores.


----------



## Drewcastle (28 Dic 2017)

DEREC dijo:


> Es que eso de quedar para punpear cosas no se si funciona.
> 
> Yo habria comprado a las 3 y estaria con el dedo a las 4 para recoger velas.



La cosa es que dicen que moneda es justo a la hora acordada, no lo dicen con antelacion, sino todo el mundo haria lo mismo.

Es evidente que el unico que siempre sale ganando ahi es el admin, pero puede haber casos que el pumpeo inicial llame la atencion de mas gente que no esta metida en esa mierda y se suban al carro y el resto del discord se beneficie.

Nada, seguire ojeando por si acaso ese discord, pero no promete mucho.


----------



## Oso Amoroso (28 Dic 2017)

Eso no puede ser delito?


----------



## orbeo (28 Dic 2017)

Oso Amoroso dijo:


> Eso no puede ser delito?



Pues imagínate que hay grupos de pago.

Si, si, como lo oyes, pagar para acceder a un grupo que te va a desplumar


----------



## enunrom (28 Dic 2017)

DEREC dijo:


> Es que eso de quedar para punpear cosas no se si funciona.
> 
> Yo habria comprado a las 3 y estaria con el dedo a las 4 para recoger velas.



A mi entender, estas quedadas para pumpear una moneda solamente beneficia a determinadas personas dentro del grupo, solo unos pocos cogerán buenas posiciones, los últimos del grupo son los que les pagan las fiestas a los primeros.


----------



## orbeo (28 Dic 2017)

enunrom dijo:


> A mi entender, estas quedadas para pumpear una moneda solamente beneficia a determinadas personas dentro del grupo, solo unos pocos cogerán buenas posiciones, los últimos del grupo son los que les pagan las fiestas a los primeros.



Pero qué es muy fácil.

A ver, imagina a que yo soy el coordinador, y públicamente empiezo a dar bombo que el siguiente pumpeos será el 15 de enero a las 12 pm.

Desde ya, yo voy metiendo poquito a poquito sin que se note en X coin. Cuando llega el 15 a las 12 digo, el chicharro es X!!

Todos los pardillos empiezan a meter pasta de golpe y el pecio se dispara, yo ya tengo puestas algunas órdenes de venta y voy viendo el order book para terminar de vender todo en el momento adecuado.

De los pardillos, los menos avariciosos, empiezan a vender antes de hacer x2.

El precio pierde fuerza y los avariciosos dicen, hay coño.

Unos pocos consiguen vender sin perder, y otros pocos se quedan con cara de mongolos viendo como se han quedado pillados en un chicharro inmundo.

Repetir cada mes.


----------



## Gurney (28 Dic 2017)

Qué ha pasado con Next?
Se ha dejado un 50% hoy.


----------



## trancos123 (28 Dic 2017)

Gurney dijo:


> Qué ha pasado con Next?
> Se ha dejado un 50% hoy.



Y Oyster Pearl (PRL) un 30% de bajada.


----------



## lurker (28 Dic 2017)

Gurney dijo:


> Qué ha pasado con Next?
> Se ha dejado un 50% hoy.



acumulación de NXT para el airdrop de IGNIS en el bloque 1636363, en cuanto se hizo ese bloque los que holdeaban para el airdrop vendieron...lo de siempre, vaya )


----------



## Divad (28 Dic 2017)

Drewcastle dijo:


> ¿Como surfeas entre tanta ballena? Vas subiendo poco a poco el limite de venta y comprando cuando una de ellas fuerza la bajada?



Fijo el límite justo antes de que comience el festival (0.00039999) y así me garantizo el premio.

Igual por ansias puede hacer un amago y quedarse a mitad de camino, por lo que a veces si no apuras tanto y bajas el listón puede que haga una subida vertical te lleves el premio y descienda hasta soporte para volverle a entrar (lo que me pasó con bancor anoche).



paketazo dijo:


> Linkeado por *BlueArrow* en el foro de BTC, yo al menos, no creo en las coincidencias, dedicado especialmente a *Divad* y sus elucubraciones...ojo con el año de publicación (1999):



Buena guía para que los iniciados las vean venir y sepan obrar en consecuencia...

Si no te gustaba leer, también sacaron un juego de cartas






Juego de Cartas Illuminati











orbeo dijo:


> Pues imagínate que hay grupos de pago.
> 
> Si, si, como lo oyes, pagar para acceder a un grupo que te va a desplumar



Menuda broma, crear timbas para desplumarse entre nosotros y luego ir al chat a reírte, no? ::


----------



## Cayo Marcio (28 Dic 2017)

Sonm no para de bajar...si se acerca a 0.22 ,que es donde las compré yo, las venderé y ya compraré más tarde, lo que no puedo es perder dinero, ya tenerlo parado me fastidia bastante y esperaba que hubiera subido ya o al menos que se hubiera mantenido.

El proyecto es bueno,para mi mejor que Golem, el cual se ha multiplicado hasta casi el dolar en los últimos días, a pesar de las correciones etc.


----------



## Divad (28 Dic 2017)

Otra que paso a cobrar...


Si no hubiera sido un ansia me habría llevado dos regalos en menos de 24h con la opción de volver a entrar para llevarte el siguiente ::


----------



## Luizmi (28 Dic 2017)

buenas, tengo algo de pasta en dent, compre en su día a 247 y está a 197..., como lo veis, saco perdiendo o espero ?


----------



## axier (28 Dic 2017)

Luizmi dijo:


> buenas, tengo algo de pasta en dent, compre en su día a 247 y está a 197..., como lo veis, saco perdiendo o espero ?



Pero si acaba de salir hace 10 minutos la app de DENT para IOS, como vas a vender....


----------



## trancos123 (28 Dic 2017)

Luizmi dijo:


> buenas, tengo algo de pasta en dent, compre en su día a 247 y está a 197..., como lo veis, saco perdiendo o espero ?



Espera 3 o 4 meses para vender, tienen cosas anunciadas para todo el 2018.


----------



## jorge (28 Dic 2017)

axier dijo:


> Pero si acaba de salir hace 10 minutos la app de DENT para IOS, como vas a vender....



Pero no sube, *NO SUBE!!!*::


----------



## Divad (28 Dic 2017)

Luizmi dijo:


> buenas, tengo algo de pasta en dent, compre en su día a 247 y está a 197..., como lo veis, saco perdiendo o espero ?



Dónde has pillado ese máximo? En hitbtc lo máximo ha sido 040. En 39 tengo la venta programada y recomprar nada más baje para dejarla correr hasta los 44 o 49.

Me arriesgo a quedarme fuera si se flipan pero tampoco me preocupa porque tengo otro montón de fichas (hodl)


----------



## Luizmi (28 Dic 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Dónde has pillado ese máximo? En hitbtc lo máximo ha sido 040. En 39 tengo la venta programada y recomprar nada más baje para dejarla correr hasta los 44 o 49.
> 
> Me arriesgo a quedarme fuera si se flipan pero tampoco me preocupa porque tengo otro montón de fichas (hodl)



en kucoin...


----------



## Divad (28 Dic 2017)

Luizmi dijo:


> en kucoin...



Cuando comiencen a salir noticias sobre el uso de los datos y su expansión acabará subiendo para no volver.

Puedes jugártela y venderlas cuando llegue a 249 y así al menos te sales con algo de beneficio y entras en soporte tendrás un largo recorrido alcista.


En kucoin no ayudan mucho a ver las ordenes... al estar limitado no la pienso tocar ni con un palo ::

Ante la duda, hold y a la larga acabarás ganando igualmente


----------



## DaniElTirado (28 Dic 2017)

El 1 de enero sale CryptoSilver y CryptoGold, las primeras monedas con respaldo físico en metal precioso con envío a domicilio de los gramos. Creada por Españoles.

www.cryptosilver.eu

La lástima es que no es minable


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (28 Dic 2017)

El extraño hardfork de B3coin, mas bien conversión a Kb3coin, le está haciendo subir como a un globo


----------



## Divad (28 Dic 2017)

elfranco dijo:


> El 1 de enero sale CryptoSilver y CryptoGold, las primeras monedas con respaldo físico en metal precioso con envío a domicilio de los gramos. Creada por Españoles.
> 
> www.cryptosilver.eu
> 
> La lástima es que no es minable



No hay ninguna cara detrás del proyecto y está hecha para desplumar a novatos. He buscando el móvil y ha encontrado una coincidencia en una página de "seguros" en Chequia 
Pardubický kraj | Slavia poji

Huele demasiado a scam 8:

Como inocentada es una putada caer :XX:


----------



## Drewcastle (28 Dic 2017)

Divad dijo:


> No hay ninguna cara detrás del proyecto y está hecha para desplumar a novatos. He buscando el móvil y ha encontrado una coincidencia en una página de "seguros" en Chequia
> Pardubický kraj | Slavia poji
> 
> Huele demasiado a scam 8:
> ...



+1, huele a estafa que tira para atrás, bonito hasta el extremo para ser verdad. Te fijas en las ridículas descripciones y te das cuenta que son niños con ganas de ganar millones rápido, es hasta entrañable :XX:


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (28 Dic 2017)

Ya lo he preguntado alguna vez pero no tuve respuesta (quizás no la haya). ¿Hay alguna manera de comprar cualquier cripto, ETH o BTC me vale, de forma instantánea con tarjeta de crédito a precios de mercado?

Me fastidia bastante tener que ir enviando transferencias con los 2 días mínimo que tardan y lo que cambian los precios en 2-3 días.


----------



## Divad (28 Dic 2017)

Pagaremos al bot de turno para que surfee las olas ::

ITT - Intelligent Trading Technologies


> Cómo funciona
> La plataforma de ITT aprende de series de tiempo históricas de precio y volumen. Los bots de datos de ITT escanean constantemente y aprenden de la amplia gama de datos disponibles en Internet. Esto es algo con lo que ayuda el aprendizaje automático, porque a veces los simples humanos pueden percibir que el mercado de criptomonedas es impredecible cuando, de hecho, surgen patrones claros al leer entre líneas.



Existirán un chorro de proyectos relacionado con lo automatización de nuestras acciones. No habrá que perder de vista a Sophia ::


----------



## orbeo (28 Dic 2017)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Ya lo he preguntado alguna vez pero no tuve respuesta (quizás no la haya). ¿Hay alguna manera de comprar cualquier cripto, ETH o BTC me vale, de forma instantánea con tarjeta de crédito a precios de mercado?
> 
> Me fastidia bastante tener que ir enviando transferencias con los 2 días mínimo que tardan y lo que cambian los precios en 2-3 días.



A precio de mercado no, siempre te van a super clavar una comisionaza


----------



## Drewcastle (28 Dic 2017)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Ya lo he preguntado alguna vez pero no tuve respuesta (quizás no la haya). ¿Hay alguna manera de comprar cualquier cripto, ETH o BTC me vale, de forma instantánea con tarjeta de crédito a precios de mercado?
> 
> Me fastidia bastante tener que ir enviando transferencias con los 2 días mínimo que tardan y lo que cambian los precios en 2-3 días.



En coinbase puedes, pero tiene un 4% de comisión. yo lo he hecho en momentos de impulsividad, pero no lo recomiendo, a no ser que veas muy clara la inversión en ese momento.


----------



## Divad (28 Dic 2017)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Ya lo he preguntado alguna vez pero no tuve respuesta (quizás no la haya). ¿Hay alguna manera de comprar cualquier cripto, ETH o BTC me vale, de forma instantánea con tarjeta de crédito a precios de mercado?
> 
> Me fastidia bastante tener que ir enviando transferencias con los 2 días mínimo que tardan y lo que cambian los precios en 2-3 días.



Es una putada quedarte de morros.

Hazlo al revés, ten papeles para 1-2 semanas y lo demás todo en criptos.

Si necesitas papeles en el mismo día puedes usar bit2me y sacar por cualquier cajero halcash. Si no tienes prisas te haces una transferencia y si tienes la tarjeta tenx u otra para ir gastando chapas... pues es otra vía más que tienes para ir haciendo uso de tu dinero.

Te preocupa perder el dinero en criptolandia? Tal como está el patio... debería de preocupar más tener el dinero en el banco de turno :rolleye:


----------



## trancos123 (28 Dic 2017)

AriseBank Announces Partnership With PIVX

_Dallas, TX — The world’s first decentralized bank announced their partnership with PIVX, a top 50 cryptocurrency late Wednesday afternoon, citing a need for a global coalition of the most talented decentralization and privacy cryptocurrency developers and platforms._


----------



## paketazo (28 Dic 2017)

Que coño le ha pasado a NXT?

veo un muro en Polo de 100 BTC ¿alguna mala new? ¿o es solo especulación para pillar abajo?

Un saludo


----------



## impacto (28 Dic 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Que coño le ha pasado a NXT?
> 
> veo un muro en Polo de 100 BTC ¿alguna mala new? ¿o es solo especulación para pillar abajo?
> 
> Un saludo



Que sentido tiene NXT... existiendo IGNIS y ARDOR, NXT carece de utilidad, sus mercados desaparecerán para mudarse, ambas dos son airdrops de NXT, el de IGNIS ha sido hace unas horas de hay su irremediable bajon, pero si tenias NXT tendrás IGNIS, los exchanges lo soportan y promete la puta ostia y media.(aunque para mi lo han hecho muy tarde)


----------



## rasecillo (28 Dic 2017)

Verge subiendo.


Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Panko21 (28 Dic 2017)

En q valor está el muro?


----------



## paketazo (28 Dic 2017)

Panko21 dijo:


> En q valor está el muro?



Lo han soltado de golpe, estaba sobre 5300 sat y lo ha bajado del tiron a 5000

Ahora hay un muro de compra de 15 BTC más falso que el beso de Judas, lo van bajando a medida que se acercan a él.

Pinta muy mal, no digo que no rebote, pero yo de esta agua no beberé, por eso preguntaba, pues estaba desconectado del tema y me llamó la atención el bajón tras tremenda subida.

Un saludo


----------



## rasecillo (28 Dic 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Lo han soltado de golpe, estaba sobre 5300 sat y lo ha bajado del tiron a 5000
> 
> Ahora hay un muro de compra de 15 BTC más falso que el beso de Judas, lo van bajando a medida que se acercan a él.
> 
> ...



Lo miro. Muchas gracias!!

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## stiff upper lip (28 Dic 2017)

Zoin a 1,11

Ya ha perdido la virginidad como decía Clapham


----------



## latostat (28 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> Bitcoñeros, bitcoñeros...rezad para que no sea Chucky 2.0 !!! ...porque la que pueden dumpear unas buenas ballenazas con semejante arsenal...si ademas tienen Confetti yankee para barrer el subsuelo ( ej : Gob. Chino ) , pues suavecita... ( y, por cierto...de todas las demás, por supuestón !!! . Repito : *Blockchains que hagan cosas...que si las tumban, salgan el triple de supporters fajo en mano a himbertir en pro-yec-to *. Cómo decía el chiste ? "La 4ª guerra mundial se hará con piedras."..pues va a ser que igual con "Blockchains que hagan cosas". Y ésas son las que hay que tener )
> 
> Palomitas...
> 
> Paccoin (PAC) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap



Juli, eres un figura, el Clapham de las altcoins, con tu lenguaje críptico das mensajes que tienen un gran sentido. Ahora en este mercado alcista cualquier moneda puede subir un 200% pero eso se acabará tarde o temprano, si queréis acertar en 2018 hay que invertir en blockchains que hagan cosas como dice el maestro (y no me refiero al torero). Todo esto de las monedas no es más que una evolución del crowdfunding, son empresas ficanciadas a través de este novedoso método y a la larga hay que invertir como si lo hicierais en empresas valorando todo el proyecto. Hay proyectos que no valen nada con un capital prestado de decenas de millones, yo sigo alguno que tiene años que prometía mucho pero en el que los " inversores" ya empiezan a ver que no hay nada tangible, que el equipo eran cuatro niñatos, que aunque haya una moneda que se pueda transferir no sirve para lo que habían dicho y empiezan a cargar contra el equipo y lo que es peor, vender. Es cuestión de tiempo que de todas estas empresas humo sobre capitalizadas caiga una, la alegría se termine y se deje de invertir en nombres cool, marketing y humo para replantearse a nivel de business angel si esa moneda tiene un buen equipo y un buen producto. Llegado ese punto sólo sobrevivirán las más sólidas y las cuento con los dedos de una mano mutante.

Ni un mísero thanks para mí, por favor, dádselos a Juli.


----------



## Drewcastle (29 Dic 2017)

Os pongo la invitacion al discord del pumpeo por si teneis curiosidad que ya puedo entrar

Discord

Confirmo que ha sido icn la pumpeada, un fracaso, menos para el admin )
Edit: pues parece ser que el discord estaba caido para la gran mayoria, el pump podria haber sido bastante mas basto, el limite estaba en 5000 conexiones y de tanta gente queriendo entrar ha caido el servidor.
Ahora el limitie esta en 10000, seguramente llegue a 15k dentro de unos dias por lo que el pumpeo puede ser mas grande.

El proximo pumpeo sera el 31 de diciembre a las 14:00 hora española, es claramente un tonto el ultimo, pero por si alguien es amante de los riesgos, lo pongo.
Los privilegios dependen del numero de invitaciones dadas, para salir del noranked (ahi tarda 5 minutos en salir la coin a pumpear) solo hace falta invitar a 1 persona


----------



## Divad (29 Dic 2017)

Habría que ver el listado de bonos a escoger... El consumo de la realidad virtual será continuo por lo que igual sale más barato alguna tarifa fija :: 

DENT - Send mobile data top-up on the App Store


> Descripción
> Envía recarga de datos móviles y obtén datos gratis con la aplicación DENT. Obtenga recarga de datos móviles para teléfonos inteligentes en México y Estados Unidos. La aplicación DENT le permite recargar el teléfono de otra persona o su propio teléfono, sin importar en qué parte del mundo se encuentre. Se lanzarán más países en el primer trimestre de 2018.
> 
> Actualmente apoyamos a los siguientes operadores:
> ...




Todas las operadoras unidas en una misma cripto :baba: 8:::


----------



## jorgitonew (29 Dic 2017)

clapham lo estará pasando dpm con zoin, ya sea en Miami, cuba o en el cielo si el señor se lo ha llevado porque no aparece..

negrofuturo, tu que tienes buen trato con el, traenoslo de vuelta aunque sea arrastrándole por las orejas!!!


----------



## DaniElTirado (29 Dic 2017)

Divad dijo:


> No hay ninguna cara detrás del proyecto y está hecha para desplumar a novatos. He buscando el móvil y ha encontrado una coincidencia en una página de "seguros" en Chequia
> Pardubický kraj | Slavia poji
> 
> Huele demasiado a scam 8:
> ...




Has buscado un teléfono de Polonia, no de España  es por ello que debes buscar con +34 


Detrás de esta moneda hay tiendas físicas metaleras detrás, empieza el 1 de Enero a funcionar. Ya irán poniendo más info. Además que para probar el servicio no es complicado, compras CryptoSilver y pides que te envíen por correo los gramos o quedas presencialmente en Madrid y los recibes en mano. 

Lo que tengo claro es que no es ninguna inocentada, a mi no me engañan con estos aviso, viene de fuente muy fiable.


----------



## Divad (29 Dic 2017)

elfranco dijo:


> Has buscado un teléfono de Polonia, no de España  es por ello que debes buscar con +34
> 
> 
> Detrás de esta moneda hay tiendas físicas metaleras detrás, empieza el 1 de Enero a funcionar. Ya irán poniendo más info. Además que para probar el servicio no es complicado, compras CryptoSilver y pides que te envíen por correo los gramos o quedas presencialmente en Madrid y los recibes en mano.
> ...



Las numeraciones de los móviles son únicas junto con el IMEI. Curioso, tres números de 9 cifras y un número de Chequia. 

Si son tan legales ya podrían poner sus caras, oficinas, como lo distribuyen,... la fiabilidad se gana siendo transparente... Hay que tenerlos bien cuadrados para presentar semejante estafa 8:

Cambios recientes y facilita poca información. 
CryptoSilver.eu WHOIS, DNS, & Domain Info - DomainTools
Los compis del area51 ni se molestan en currarse las cosas... Ni la minería o IoT para colarla.

Es como si lo hubiese hecho el amigo friki de un listillo que se ha creado la web para que el novato acumule unos vales imaginarios que le darán más por haber acumulando tanto..., sin nada, a la vieja usanza... venga! a desplumar a la gente! 8:

Si te gustan los toros y españa tienes que verla
Just a moment...
::

Igual interpreto mal su nick, espero que no se ofenda 

Qué vaya bien el día!

---------- Post added 29-dic-2017 at 07:21 ----------

Por curiosidad de ver Dent
DentWireless.com WHOIS, DNS, & Domain Info - DomainTools


----------



## burbujeado (29 Dic 2017)

Triggers hoy listada en binance y dando el petardazo, x5 en pocos días. La recomendaban por aqui


----------



## Oso Amoroso (29 Dic 2017)

Que leches es Musicoin? Lleva una revalorizacion desde ayer del 80% y cuesta 6 centimos la moneda. Mirando por encima parece un servicio Itunes o parecido pero no le veo mucho sentido a eso, ya se vio cuando Beyonce y su marido intentaron crear una plataforma alternativa y se pegaron la hostia padre y por mas que busco por inet no veo noticias que justifiquen esa subida.


----------



## arras2 (29 Dic 2017)

burbujeado dijo:


> Triggers hoy listada en binance y dando el petardazo, x5 en pocos días. La recomendaban por aqui



Vaya burrada, hay gente q la ha pagado a 70...

Está fue un pelotazo de juli. Viene de un x5. Realmente crees que puede hacer un x5 de precios actuales? Eso sería un x30 desde que se recomendó hace 10 días.


----------



## Timetwister (29 Dic 2017)

Tengo un amigo forrándose invirtiendo en shitcoins. En general no les veo ningún sentido, ya que BTC potencialmente acabaría copiando todo lo que realmente fuera mejor de otras monedas. Aún así a corto plazo creo que es interesante entrar en algunas aparentemente prometedoras. Está entrando mucho dinero en cripto monedas de gente que cree que ha llegado demasiado tarde a BTC y busca desesperadamente el nuevo BTC. De momento la única a la que le veo algo de sentido es Raiblocks. Meteré algo por si suena la flauta.


----------



## michinato (29 Dic 2017)

Gran noticia para los poseedores de una tarjeta TenX.


Han sacado una nueva versión de la app y poco a poco van a ir habilitando a los usuarios los monederos de Ethereum para que la gente pueda gastar sus ETH con la tarjeta TenX.

Merry TenXmas



No se lo van a activar a todo el mundo de golpe, lo irán haciendo en por bloques (unos cuantos usuarios cada día), y se supone que irá tocando más pronto o más tarde en función de cuando se diera de alta cada uno. 

Todo esto para ir viendo como escala su backend y evitar problemas.


----------



## juli (29 Dic 2017)

Triggers..."A de corrigí, qués gerundio"...y entrada en BInance...que a ver si le mete la pirotecnia marca de la casa con que suele recibir a sus coins recién llegadas...

Cuidadín que este proyecto es , para empezar, estéticamente, muy seductor ( fuscas - atractivo para profanos - con sistema de seguridad novedoso - atractivo para usuarios - ) ...y no es descartable otro escalón de "modita gilichorra". Que bienvenido era...y tal. 

Por mis partes, miro más al día 1 ...tienen ronda de respuestas en Reddit - y creo que Roadmap matizado para 2018 - y siempre suelen meter algún gancho de info impactante allí.

Ahora, dificilmente va a ser...pero más allá de su nuevo planteamiento con moneda/calderiila/gas ( tiene su morbete por lo que la hemos comentado como hipótesis standard en el hilo en plan expansión natural para un montón de coins ) y configuración de Mnodes...un día debería tocar un acuerdo REAL con el primer departamento oficial de seguridad...y ahí, el desmadre podía ser lisérgico y cualquier burrada ( se están currando un nicho que ya me diréis qué pastroyoung mueve, practicamente en exclusiva ).

Buena torta va, si señor : ROI con esos Mnodes por la patilla ...y a esperar, que aún puede ser infinitamente mejor.

[youtube]_uDvNPXEkPs[/youtube]


----------



## burbujeado (29 Dic 2017)

arras2 dijo:


> Vaya burrada, hay gente q la ha pagado a 70...
> 
> Está fue un pelotazo de juli. Viene de un x5. Realmente crees que puede hacer un x5 de precios actuales? Eso sería un x30 desde que se recomendó hace 10 días.



Si, creo que antes de acabar Enero estará en 15 dólares.


----------



## michinato (29 Dic 2017)

Vídeo de Ari Paul en el que explica como utilizar los futuros del BTC para apostar por una cotización de BTC de 50.000$ pero reduciendo el riesgo en el caso de que haya una bajada.

https://www.cnbc.com/video/2017/12/...-bet-that-bitcoin-could-hit-50000.html?play=1



Por cierto, al final del vídeo hay un momento genial en el que le preguntan sobre otras monedas que le gusten y la conversación es tal que así:

-¿Que otras criptomonedas te gustan?

-Otra moneda que creo que tiene un valor fundamental a parte de Bitcoin es Monero, es una criptomoneda centrada en la privacidad con una fuerte ingeniería.

-¿Esa no es la que usan los criminales?

-Los criminales utilizan cualquier cosa, incluyendo el dollar y el euro

-Pues también es verdad...


----------



## juli (29 Dic 2017)

michinato dijo:


> Gran noticia para los poseedores de una tarjeta TenX.



Y a quienes hayan pillado una card standad , aclarar que te suben el level para los límites y tal sin necesidad de tarjeta nueva, un par de JPGs...y en 2 días, hecho.

-----------------------------

meanwhile, in Shitland....( jroña que jroña...)



Spoiler



[youtube]LwIduf5q_IU[/youtube]



Ay, Paco, Paco...que como ese cerocerismo aún en 2 cifras sea pa rellenarlo, maifrén... ::

( en fin, que dejarse ahí 100 pavetes por "siaca" no suena gran suicidio, la verdad...3 Billonazos de chapas...que a ver en qué acaba ). Eso sí,,,cryptopia y ni por el forro liaros en Yobit, que son la puta peste del choriceo exchange, que ya es decir ).

---------- Post added 29-dic-2017 at 10:11 ----------




arras2 dijo:


> Viene de un x5. Realmente crees que puede hacer un x5 de precios actuales? Eso sería un x30 desde que se recomendó hace 10 días.



...y si cuentas desde la quema de coins de hace unos meses, andaría ya por más de 100 a 1 . Poir cuentalecherismo, que no quede..

Si la suben en el ranking, por simple visibilidad, no desartaría una blockchain de referencia , comunicación, etc para usuarios del sector...que sólo en uSA, son legión.Insisto en que para la nueva hornada de profano-cuñáááos inoculados de blockchain en las cenas navideña de Occidente, el "ojo" no va a decidir poco para ir emepezando a enredar con sus duretes en Shitland...

Algún socio tiene una distribuidora bestial de armas de fogueo/semifogueo en Uropa del Este ( hablo de memoria , de empollármelo en su día ).


----------



## -bubble- (29 Dic 2017)

AppleCoin, Apple lanza su propia criptomoneda para impulsar la tecnología blockchain en Apple Pay


Fuente

Sólo la trabaja Ccex ( C-CEX.com - Crypto-currency exchange / MultiWallet) y actualmente tiene deshabilitadas las altas hasta enero.

EDIT: Como bien dice Michinato más abajo, la noticia parece buena pero es del 28 de Diciembre.


----------



## juli (29 Dic 2017)

-bubble- dijo:


> AppleCoin, Apple lanza su propia criptomoneda para impulsar la tecnología blockchain en Apple Pay
> 
> 
> Fuente
> ...




Muy buena.

La subida al carro y salida al mercáo de marcas de referencia en el cotarro actual al olorcillo del la Adopción Masiva 2018 va a dejar la ICO de Bancor a nivel de pistolita de agua.


----------



## michinato (29 Dic 2017)

-bubble- dijo:


> AppleCoin, Apple lanza su propia criptomoneda para impulsar la tecnología blockchain en Apple Pay
> 
> 
> Fuente
> ...





A ver, un poco de espíritu crítico. 

Si os cuelan inocentadas, que no pasará con ICOs y shitcoins que directamente intentan engañar para quedarse vuestro dinero ....


----------



## Kukulkam (29 Dic 2017)

Holass ,acabo de pillarme unas IOT Chain en houbi, a ver que tal el exchange este...
El market cap solo es de 70 millones, creo que tiene recorrido alcista


----------



## Parlakistan (29 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> Y a quienes hayan pillado una card standad , aclarar que te suben el level para los límites y tal sin necesidad de tarjeta nueva, un par de JPGs...y en 2 días, hecho.
> 
> -----------------------------
> 
> ...



Yo pillé 500 chapitas de Tenx, ¿me dará para el Lambo?


----------



## EDV (29 Dic 2017)

Bueno, me he tirado a por NEO en vez de a por EOS. No porque me espere que el Gobierno Chino de luz verde y vaya hasta el infinito (qué más me gustaría), sino porque la primera es una plataforma en pleno funcionamiento y la segunda es más una esperanza hoy por hoy.


----------



## juli (29 Dic 2017)

Sobre lo del anuncio de Airsebank y la inclusión de PIVX...no he sacado mucho más de que a Airsebank le encanta vincularse tanto a PIVX como a Bitshares y es un proyecto en pañales que quiere notoriedad.

Que ni tiene que ser poco legítimo ni malo...pero a día de hoy y a expensas de mayores concreciones,poco palpable.

Tienen hilo en el discord de PIVX...igual que Adbank...éstos Canadienses...


EN PIVX...al loro con Roadmap , algún exchange notorio de una puñetera vez que se está mascando ya...y Unity, el exchange decentralizado que saldrá en 30 y pico días.

Palomitas.


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (29 Dic 2017)

Ripple disparada
ya supera de largo en capitalización a Ethereum, si contamos todas las monedas totales, no solo las que están en circulación (168 K a 71 K). Pero es que entre las que están en circulación, está a punto de superar a Ether, ya campitaliza 65 K.

Bitcoin está ya relativamente cerca (245 K).

mi apuesta es que en 2018 la va a pasar de largo y entonces empezará a salir en las noticias. ¿Qúe es Ripple? ¿por qué es el blockchain de los bancos? 

es la crypto del sistema, el caballito blanco

yo lo veo claro y llevo dentro desde Junio
en 2020 pensaré a ver que hago, de momento, mirar


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (29 Dic 2017)

Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> Ripple disparada
> ya supera de largo en capitalización a Ethereum, si contamos todas las monedas totales, no solo las que están en circulación (168 K a 71 K). Pero es que entre las que están en circulación, está a punto de superar a Ether, ya campitaliza 65 K.
> 
> Bitcoin está ya relativamente cerca (245 K).
> ...



Ripple es el gran tapado. Nadie la tiene en cuenta por ser una tecnología un poco rara y poco sofisticada. Pero poco a poco va lanzada a superar a ETH en capitalización, lo cual es una auténtica barbaridad. 

Es una de las monedas más cercana y afín a la banca actual, y por tanto una de las monedas más corporativistas.

Afortunadamente tengo en mi cartera una cantidad de Ripple, y hoy es la que mejor resultado me ha dado.


----------



## juli (29 Dic 2017)

Kukulkam dijo:


> Holass ,acabo de pillarme unas IOT Chain en houbi, a ver que tal el exchange este...
> El market cap solo es de 70 millones, creo que tiene recorrido alcista



Por ésta venía mi consulta de de huobi hace un par de días. Pintaza, tiene : Modelnita y mercado chino a tutiplén.

Le entré hace un par de días suave...si hoy no se come los 2 $, seguramente intentaré redondear.

Gracias por el cable Divad .


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (29 Dic 2017)

a todo esto, ayer entre en la ICO de Crypterium

realmente, buscaba un producto así en la realidad, y tras ver que existía, me he informado de lo que son las ICO, etc que estaba un poco desactualizado

me he leído todo el hilo de ICOs y muy recomendable, para entender, aunque luego hay que filtrar entre tanta info

veremos a ver, pero tengo una impresión muy buena: a precios actuales, con la ICO Crypterium capitalizaría aproximadamente 200 K (200 millones dólares) que es una burrada y sería no se si la mejor ICO de 2017 o yo que se... 

a lo mejor luego es el gran pufo, pero ofrecen lo que todos buscamos: comprar con crypto, una vez que ya tu cartera está suficientemente "revalorizada"

yo dudo que lo puedan conseguir, por todas las implicaciones fiscales, la verdad
pero bueno
es una apuesta, veremos si sale

no es que quiera vender mi libro
que no
únicamente, aporto mi opinión, y me parece estupendo que otros que tenéis más experiencia contrastéis opiniones

este hilo parece muy sano, el de principal de Bitcoin está desgraciadamente un poco "viciado"


----------



## NaRNia (29 Dic 2017)

Joder, quería meterle algo al ico de singularity net, y veo que he llegado tarde. Es imposible ya invertir de algún modo?.


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (29 Dic 2017)

y mi valoración de que Crypterium puede ser una buena cosa, viene dada en que otras comparativamente "peores" o que eso me parece a mi, como ésta

OmiseGO (OMG) precio, gráficos, capitalización bursátil y otras métricas | CoinMarketCap

joder, capitaliza $1.531.781.153 USD
o sea, 8 veces más que en la ICO de Crypterium...

y en principio, según dice en la web de OmiseGo: 
"Founded in 2013, Omise is a venture-backed payments company operating in Thailand, Japan, Singapore, and Indonesia, with rapid expansion plans to neighboring countries across Asia-Pacific. "

Solo está en 4 países, y capitaliza eso... joder, la otra quiere ser global....

no se, igual son duros a pesetas, y luego la tecnología de detrás, no vale ni para tomar x culo

pero ... yo meto unas chapas por si acaso y eso que no me gustan ni las ICO ni tampoco en bolsa las OPV

---------- Post added 29-dic-2017 at 11:32 ----------

por otra parte, lo que me tira para atrás, es que en la web esa veo mucho Vladimiro

no se
eso no me gusta mucho, mucho Vasili, y no suelen traer nada bueno, igual es el gran timo pero los hijosdeputa se han gastado una millonada en AdSense, en Google


----------



## juli (29 Dic 2017)

*@Warrants*

La pasta de las ICO es panoja para los impulsores...se supone que orientada a proyecto...pero siempre "relativamente".

Por lo que encajen no te fíes...mira Paragon. Pastrollón, mínimos de 25.000$ para entrar...y al día "Cero" , caída hasta quedar en un 10% de su valor...y aún anda a poco más del doble. Toda una broma. Stox...también en records, 3/4 de lo mismo. Hasta Bancor, que es un clásico se ha tirado 6 meses en coma. Y que conste que las 3 tienen buenas perspectivas...pero el dinero dormido en Shitland son elotazos que se van... ( y entiendo perfectamente tanto ser metódico y riguroso en las elecciones como frívolo y vertiginoso...pero aquí va todo a toda hostia...y las ICO que se pegan una buena travesía del desierto siempre están ahí para entrarles con un x5 de capital sacado de cualquier truño - para mí, lo fundamental es saber, "razonablemente", donde pisas en cada momento, pues si lo haces bien, tus posiciones " por devoción", se benefician un huevo de ello - ).

Tu elección , más allá de ello y leyendo en diagonal, tiene buena pinta . Habrá que echarle un vistazo mejor.

Suerte ( cabeza y rigores ,a los que venís vía BTC no os hace falta - en mi opinión, hasta "os sobra" a veces para poder sacarle las tripas a conciencia a un buen truño / y no tan truño/ , que entiendo es o puede ser buena parte del juego también - )


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (29 Dic 2017)

yo soy más especialista en bolsa, saqué algo de BTC pero quise "asegurar" y salí muy bien pero demasiado pronto visto lo visto... 

así que he venido por aquí al olor de la sardina

especulador puro y duro, me da igual cryptos que antxoas, pero claramente por aquí hay cosas con potencial e interesantes, y también mucho chicharrete

no se, compartiré espacio por aquí con vosotros, es interesante leeros

---------- Post added 29-dic-2017 at 11:47 ----------

de todas formas, en la ICO he metido algo residual, puedo perder el 100% y no me voy a apenar ni dos minutos... 

a ver si alguno por aquí me va a mal entender....


----------



## juli (29 Dic 2017)

*@Warrants*

por aquí hay también otra técnica "Al rico-ico". Buitreo puro y duro.

Pasas del ICO...y esperas a que se pegue la hostia...consigues muy buenos proyectos y forráos de pasta y medios a un 10% de su pretendido valor ( y se supone que cierto compromiso de sus trillonarios impulsores con su prole de damifiicados ).

Ahí vas a suelo, no a techo...el techo viene solo. Son cojonudas para echarlas a cajón y más que una travesía del desierto, siempre llevan un tono alcista ( o sea, que en el cajon, CURRAN,  y pueden, hasta deberían, ser perfectos pelotazos ).

A las 3 anteriores ya comentadas, se le puede unir Patientory...Mysterium...mira sus charts. El suelazo te lo telegrafían, vamos...es todo lo contrario a la incógnita de un ICO.


----------



## burbujeado (29 Dic 2017)

NaRNia dijo:


> Joder, quería meterle algo al ico de singularity net, y veo que he llegado tarde. Es imposible ya invertir de algún modo?.



A veces si no hay gente abren la whitelist para captar más dinero, pero esta va hipersobrada y hypeada también. Tendrás que esperarte a la salida en exchanges y estar pendiente de entrar.


----------



## jashita (29 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> Sobre lo del anuncio de Airsebank y la inclusión de PIVX...no he sacado mucho más de que a Airsebank le encanta vincularse tanto a PIVX como a Bitshares y es un proyecto en pañales que quiere notoriedad.
> 
> Que ni tiene que ser poco legítimo ni malo...pero a día de hoy y a expensas de mayores concreciones,poco palpable.
> 
> ...



Aupa Juli, se nos vuelven a cruzar los caminos . Comentarte que Arisebank se va a animar a comprar un banco de los viejos, y para ello espera recaudar 1100 millones de USD durante el próximo año.

Y en Bitshares vamos a dotar a la zona de libre comercio del caribe de la versión crypto de su moneda, que tiene un cambio fijo con respecto al USD y actualizan cada año.

saludos a todos!


----------



## juli (29 Dic 2017)

*@Negrofuturo*

Enigma ya te la ha semi-canonizáo algún forero de lo más metódico.

En 2 y pico, parece pimpollón que te cagas, la verdá...Yo le entré fuerte...pero me estoy pensando hacer algo escandaloso.


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (29 Dic 2017)

muy interesante Juli lo que cuentas

tendré que loguearme a algún exchange piratilla de estos donde comprar chicharrones a cuatro perras... solo estoy en Bitstamp, ya que vengo de, vamos a decir, un tema más "ortodoxo"... 

¿cuál es el exchange (o dos, o tres) de todos los que utilizáis, donde más chicharritos se pueden comprar, con un mínimo de "seriedad"?? Binance?

veo que binance tiene la hostia de cryptos ...


----------



## juli (29 Dic 2017)

*@Jashita*

Esa es la otra en la que quiero posiconarme bien.

Me va que van a tocar pintxtitos y cafevinos giputxis a gogó. Hablamos.


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (29 Dic 2017)

a todo esto comentaros que en los ciclos de bolsa

primero está todo parado
luego suben los gordos (blue chips, y en crecimiento)
luego se van relantizando y empiezan a despertar los chicharritos
luego los gordos paran y los chicharros se aceleran
luego los gordos bajan un poquito y los chicharros van disparados
luego los gordos caen bien y los chicharros mm... algunos paraditos... y otros se despeñan

luego los chicharros (todos) se despeñan y algunos hasta desaparecen

na, no por nada, e

solo comento por si veis algún tipo de parecido con la realidad de lo que hay aquí, que igual me equivoco, e

pero ojo, eso suele ocurrir en bolsa


----------



## michinato (29 Dic 2017)

Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> y mi valoración de que Crypterium puede ser una buena cosa, viene dada en que otras comparativamente "peores" o que eso me parece a mi, como ésta
> 
> OmiseGO (OMG) precio, gráficos, capitalización bursátil y otras métricas | CoinMarketCap
> 
> ...





Joder, es que no tienen nada que ver, estás comparándolo con OmiseGo que tiene detrás a Joseph Poon (el creador de las Lightning Networks y Plasma), Vitalik (dijo que se retirara su imagen de todas las ICOs y proyectos en los que aparecía como advisor, excepto de OmiseGO y otro par) y un montón de estrellas del mundo de las criptos.

A parte, la empresa Omise está asentada en el sudeste asiático desde hace tiempo, lleva unos cuantos años funcionando con un buen número de empleados, dando servicio de pagos, teniendo alianzas con bancos y un montón de agentes financieros.



¿Tendrá éxito el proyecto OmiseGO en el futuro? Pues como no tenemos una bola de cristal no lo sabemos.

Igualmente, no tengo ni idea de lo que pasará con Crypterium, puede ser la bomba y hacer que se gane mucho dinero o ser humo. Pero lo que está claro es que ahora mismo no tiene nada que ver con otros proyectos que están más establecidos.




A lo que me refiero es que esa comparación que has hecho es como decir que es mejor comprar dogecoin en vez de bitcoin, que es mucho más barata y ambas hacen lo mismo.


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (29 Dic 2017)

gracias michinato

me gusta tu razonamiento, desconocía muchos de esos datos que me comentas
gracias

---------- Post added 29-dic-2017 at 12:22 ----------

"Vitalik Buterin, Ethereum founder, said today (link below) that his favorite token model is OmiseGo's (OMG) staking token. He expressed his opinions today on his personal Twitter account that counts an impressive 365K followers. Vitalik represents one of the strongest leaders of the crypto revolution."

OmiseGo (OMG)

---------- Post added 29-dic-2017 at 12:24 ----------

fue hablar el tío, y dispararse, de 9 a 20

---------- Post added 29-dic-2017 at 12:24 ----------

ahora está en 15 o así


----------



## Cayo Marcio (29 Dic 2017)

Parece una buena notica para Sonm:
Twitter
Se va. A disparar!


----------



## lurker (29 Dic 2017)

Increíble la subida de Ripple. Antes de ayer me quité a 1€ unas pocas cientos de chapas que tenía , después de una subida importante, para poder rascar migajas en una hipotética bajada...y ya están a 1.42€. Todo esto por la aparición del CEO en Bloomberg? ::


----------



## coolerman (29 Dic 2017)

lurker dijo:


> Increíble la subida de Ripple. Antes de ayer me quité a 1€ unas pocas cientos de chapas que tenía , después de una subida importante, para poder rascar migajas en una hipotética bajada...y ya están a 1.42€. Todo esto por la aparición del CEO en Bloomberg? ::



1.83$ y subiendo.
Yo me las quité a 1.40$. No falla, es quitarme alguna y subir. Por eso Neo no sube, porque tengo yo, en cuanto me las quite llega a Marte. ::


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (29 Dic 2017)

yo me quité 1/3 de Ripple a 0,80 para comprar Bitcoin Cash en máximos... por si acaso, al final era el "verdadero" Bitcoin, y las compré en Junio

jojo vaya fiasco... bueno, las hodleo las BCash forever, pero de ripple no suelto ni una más

---------- Post added 29-dic-2017 at 12:52 ----------

yo tengo la sensación que hay que acumular un poco de varias, y estarse quieto forever

cada vez que me he movido, he acabado dejando de ganar...


----------



## trancos123 (29 Dic 2017)

Que exchange recomendáis para hace un deposito con sepa?


----------



## michinato (29 Dic 2017)

Acabo de desarrollar una hipótesis.


Me da la impresión de que generalmente las subidas "absurdas", como esta de Ripple, lo que hacen es arrastrar al resto de monedas de su entorno de capitalización.


La hipótesis sería que el mercado de criptos es todavía un gran desconocido y sistema de evaluación de las criptos por parte de los inversores es tan deficiente que lo único que pueden hacer es compararlas con las de al lado.


Así, si ves las gráficas superpuestas va sucediendo un efecto chicle/oleaje por fases.


Con esto, una manera de aprovecharlo a nivel práctico sería que si ahora Ripple sube a lo bestia, Ethereum no tarde mucho en revalorizarse para volver a superarla.



Ojo, no todas las criptos tendrían esta relación/vínculo y siempre es posible la irrupción de nuevos actores, pero Ripple/Ethereum me da que por el momento sí están de algún modo unidas ante la incertidumbre/desconocimiento de su potencial futuro por parte de los inversores.


Sería igual que ahora mismo todas las altcoins están unidas con BTC para lo bueno y para lo malo.




Eso sería el presente, en el futuro, Ethereum al menos tiene una esperanza de independencia si algún día saca un PoS que funcione. Ese día se iría de casa y dejaría a sus padres y hermanos para vivir por su cuenta.


----------



## Drewcastle (29 Dic 2017)

Hat empieza a despertar, recuerdo sera una app para intercambio de fiats criptos, puede pegar un petardazo como puede fallar estrepitosamente, pero tiene todavia muy bajo market cap (3,7 mill usd) , por lo que se le presupone un x2 facil


----------



## horik (29 Dic 2017)

CryptoForecast (CFT ) un 3634% de subida en un día.

CryptoForecast (CFT) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap


----------



## jorgitonew (29 Dic 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Es Judío, y tienen sus convicciones..
> 
> Creo que nos tendrá castigados una temporada.
> 
> ...



clapham eres tu...me juego la polla como McAfee


----------



## Esse est deus (29 Dic 2017)

Está todo disparado, no doy crédito. Zoin ya puede pagar a algunos la casa en Rosales que quería comprarse el bueno de Clapham (un saludo desde aquí en tu exilio amigo). Te informaré de los problemas que pueda tener en el embudo, si los tengo.


----------



## jorgitonew (29 Dic 2017)

@juli

cómo puedo ver un resumen de todo lo que se habla dia a día sobre pivx sin tener que tragarme toda la morralla de un chat??

gracias


----------



## javisurf99 (29 Dic 2017)

buenas tares alguna web para poder comprar 1000 euros de ripple??
acabo de meter dinero en iq option pero me dicen que no estan en mi poder los ripples, que solo es para operar.....


----------



## Drewcastle (29 Dic 2017)

Necesito ayuda burbujera, voy a mover mis dash a otra moneda de binance, estoy dudando entre ENG y Triggers, a cual le veis mas crecimiento a corto plazo?

Me voy a decantar por ENG, suficiente para que se mantenga lateral por semanas


----------



## paketazo (29 Dic 2017)

Ojo al Chart Diario de OMG/BTC, no sé si saltará, pero podría romper máximos de corto plazo, y lleva meses en tendencia bajista, si lo hace podría volar.

Un saludo y buen día.


----------



## DEREC (29 Dic 2017)

¿podeis ingresar pasta en kraken? Tengo tier 3 y no me deja, no se que ostias pasa. :´(


----------



## Drewcastle (29 Dic 2017)

javisurf99 dijo:


> buenas tares alguna web para poder comprar 1000 euros de ripple??
> acabo de meter dinero en iq option pero me dicen que no estan en mi poder los ripples, que solo es para operar.....



Puedes pillar por ejemplo ethereum en coinbase y de ahi pasarlos a cualquier exchange, como binance, y con ethereum comprar ripple.

Para comprar directamente ripple desde dinero fiat hay menos opciones, tengo un colega que compro riples en etoro, pero creo que tenia el mismo problema que el tuyo, no podia sacarlos de alli.


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (29 Dic 2017)

yo ripples compré en bitstamp

lo de eToro creo que no compras monedas reales, sino "espejos", con lo cual no son reales y por eso no los puedes sacar de ahí. porque realmente, no son ripples, ni BTC, ni Ethereums, sino un índice espejo

con lo cual, si quiebra eToro, pues... tararí rariiii te quedas sin nada, supongo


----------



## jelacorper (29 Dic 2017)

Como veis ripple?.
Me gustaría hacerme con unos 1000. Le veis mucho más impulso y debería comprar ya o debo tener algo de paciencia y esperar una caída?
Creo que stellar es muy similar y está mucho más barata.
A cuál le veis más proyección a un año vista.
Gracias


----------



## paketazo (29 Dic 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Yo lo que veo es que capitaliza 70.000 millones, por encima está eth a 73.000 y ripple ha hecho un x7...



Lo bonito de esto es que las cosas que menos se espera que sucedan por la mayoría, son las que terminan sucediendo.

Toda una obra de arte de los creadores de mercado.


----------



## Drewcastle (29 Dic 2017)

jelacorper dijo:


> Como veis ripple?.
> Me gustaría hacerme con unos 1000. Le veis mucho más impulso y debería comprar ya o debo tener algo de paciencia y esperar una caída?
> Creo que stellar es muy similar y está mucho más barata.
> A cuál le veis más proyección a un año vista.
> Gracias



Ripple tiene 70.000 millones de capitalizacion frente a los casi 5000 millones de stellar, como potencial de ganancia tiene mas stellar, pero ripple parece ser un valor ""seguro"" ya que mucha gente confia en ella por tener a grandes bancos detras, de stellar no puedo decirte mucho, no la he mirado.

Para que te hagas una idea, para que ripple alcance a bitcoin tiene que hacer un x3,5 aprox, y en el caso de stellar tendria que hacer mas de un x50.

Pero tambien hay que decir que ripple tiene mas probabilidades de alcanzar algun dia la cap actual de bitcoin que stellar

Yo sinceramnete, miraria otras.


----------



## juli (29 Dic 2017)

jorgitonew dijo:


> clapham eres tu...me juego la polla como McAfee



Yo la de la McAfee me la he jugáo tres docenas de veces o así ya...


----------



## jelacorper (29 Dic 2017)

Drewcastle dijo:


> Ripple tiene 70.000 millones de capitalizacion frente a los casi 5000 millones de stellar, como potencial de ganancia tiene mas stellar, pero ripple parece ser un valor ""seguro"" ya que mucha gente confia en ella por tener a grandes bancos detras, de stellar no puedo decirte mucho, no la he mirado.
> 
> Para que te hagas una idea, para que ripple alcance a bitcoin tiene que hacer un x3,5 aprox, y en el caso de stellar tendria que hacer mas de un x50.
> 
> ...



Acepto consejos y de antemano digo que los agradeceré, se acierte o no.


----------



## Drewcastle (29 Dic 2017)

jelacorper dijo:


> Acepto consejos y de antemano digo que los agradeceré, se acierte o no.



De las top, yo la que miraria seria raiblocks, haria un x4 para alcanzar la cap de stellar, y le queda largo recorrido en 2018, el problema es que no ha parado de subir mientras la mayoria caian, asi que podria escodnerse alguna correccion, pero es de las que mas prometen.

De todas formas no te fies de mi, porque yo estoy muy verde en criptos.


----------



## paketazo (29 Dic 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Sí, pero si te pregunto ¿tú meterías dinero ahora ahí con las cifras que he dado? ::



Yo no, ni un $, por eso precisamente es muy posible que siga subiendo, a pesar de que técnicamente la sobrecompra es brutal.

La pregunta que debes hacerte es : ¿quién está comprando, y metiendo semejante cantidad de $ y BTC?...gente como tu y yo no....pero gente que puede saber más que tu y yo probablemente.

Un saludo


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (29 Dic 2017)

Dent se está poniendo a buen precio, aunque me intriga que baje tanto un día que casi todo sube. Quizás sería un buen momento para entrar con todo.


----------



## juli (29 Dic 2017)

Yo creo que un "verde" casi al 100% es totalmente artificial...y acaba en enchufar la aspiradora y drenaje pa'la saca vol. 245.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (29 Dic 2017)

No recuerdo que en hilo se haya mencionado True Flip, creo que es de las pocas loterías blockchain en la actualidad. Una lotería sin impuestos y anónima, el proyecto es muy prometedor. Entré en su momento en su ICO hace unos meses, hoy han repartido por fin dividendo, la web es operativa, funciona bien, y parece que el precio del token por fin sube. 

No sé si alguien del foro la tiene o la conoce, pero ha entrado hace nada en Kukoin (solo estaba en Etherdelta) y parece que por se puede disparar.


----------



## juli (29 Dic 2017)

Acabo de doblar Enigma.


----------



## Drewcastle (29 Dic 2017)

Joder me estoy volviendo loco, hay tantas monedas para elegir con un potencial de subida enorme que al final me quedo bloqueado ::

Sumokoin tambien esta subiendo mucho
Elixir tambien puede ser un proyectazo
Hawala today que la recomende hace dos dias ya casi hace un x2


----------



## Parlakistan (29 Dic 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Ojo al Chart Diario de OMG/BTC, no sé si saltará, pero podría romper máximos de corto plazo, y lleva meses en tendencia bajista, si lo hace podría volar.
> 
> Un saludo y buen día.



Ojo, parece que está empezando a subir con fuerza, tiene toda la pinta.


----------



## Bucanero (29 Dic 2017)

Los soles al lunes dijo:


> Está todo disparado, no doy crédito. Zoin ya puede pagar a algunos la casa en Rosales que quería comprarse el bueno de Clapham (un saludo desde aquí en tu exilio amigo). Te informaré de los problemas que pueda tener en el embudo, si los tengo.



Jajajaja. Yo llevo algo por su recomendación pero no como para comprarme la casa jeje.

Esta todo disparado. Yo creo que una corrección debería aparecer pero me da la impresión que está entrando mucho dinero. Yo entre ayer a algunas nuevas de esas de céntimos haber que tal dentro de un año. :baba:


----------



## juli (29 Dic 2017)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Ojo, parece que está empezando a subir con fuerza, tiene toda la pinta.



Jihan too.


----------



## davitin (29 Dic 2017)

Que estrategia veis ganadora? Apostar fuerte por tres o cuatro proyectos en teoria solidos o bien apostar en muchos proyectos pero con poco dinero en cada uno? Ejemplo, partir 20.000 euros en 4 proyectos o partir 20.000 euros en 40 proyectos?


----------



## Bucanero (29 Dic 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Ojo al Chart Diario de OMG/BTC, no sé si saltará, pero podría romper máximos de corto plazo, y lleva meses en tendencia bajista, si lo hace podría volar.
> 
> Un saludo y buen día.




Cachis me he quedado sin cash que sino metía haber que pasaba. Tiene buena pinta y había un youtuber que también comentaba lo mismo.

Si es que hay mucho donde elegir y aunque intento hecer caso a Juli de buscar proyectos pues es que hay muchas.

Yo le elntrado a Electroneum, aelf,Quanstamp y bitbean. Si alguien tiene una opinión de ellas os agradecería que lo comentaseis. Las he visto en varios youtbers y porque estan bajas de precio. Gracias y buena caza.

---------- Post added 29-dic-2017 at 16:59 ----------




davitin dijo:


> Que estrategia veis ganadora? Apostar fuerte por tres o cuatro proyectos en teoria solidos o bien apostar en muchos proyectos pero con poco dinero en cada uno? Ejemplo, partir 20.000 euros en 4 proyectos o partir 20.000 euros en 40 proyectos?



Yo tengo el grueso en proyectos como lisk y Pivx pero reconozco que últimamente busco monedas baratas y que creo tengan buen potencial porque no quiero vender de las que van bien para meter en las nuevas. Así que ahora poco dinero y máximo riesgo pero si salta alguna pues fiesta. Yo hago hold pues el tradeo me agota y no tengo tiempo, ni experiencia.


----------



## plus ultra (29 Dic 2017)

Drewcastle dijo:


> Joder me estoy volviendo loco, hay tantas monedas para elegir con un potencial de subida enorme que al final me quedo bloqueado ::
> 
> Sumokoin tambien esta subiendo mucho
> Elixir tambien puede ser un proyectazo
> Hawala today que la recomende hace dos dias ya casi hace un x2




Que haria yo? estarme quietecito y mirar.

Esta todo verde y te entra el FOMO,y si sigue subiendo y me lo pierdo? y si? y si lo otrooooo....? no estabas dentro? "te jodes",espera unos dias, la tendencia es alcista,cuando corrija algo que lo hara compra,si compras ahora y cae...

En otro orden de las cosas el otro dia paketazo respondió un post mio para hablar del porque de que muchos proyectos no estuvieran en castellano,el cual resumidamente venia a decir que por el poco conocimiento/cultura sobre economía básica que tiene la población hispano hablante,pues es tremendamente dificil no ponerse de acuerdo con su postura,después de leer varios grupos/foros de hispano hablantes hablando sobre XRP por ejemplo,la desinformación y difamación es tremendamente brutal,sin el mas mínimo conocimiento del proyecto es mas se permiten el lujo de decir que el que invierta ahi es por pura especulación :: que cuidado que los bancos estan detras y puro capitalismo ese proyecto ::no se que opinion tendrán en foros en otros idiomas pero en estos la cosa es un disparate y aun en unas semanas se ha echo un x7.

Y me suele hacer gracia que alguno por aqui y por alla critique lo de la especulacion con las cryptos,mas aun cuando ellos estan comprando como locos,los veo como esos comunistas de boquillas que les comentas por que no se van a vivir a cuba o venezuela y no lo hacen por que es mejor ser comunista en un pais capitalista.


----------



## Patanegra (29 Dic 2017)

donde guardais estas monedas poco conocidas? en monederos de papel?


----------



## juli (29 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> Jihan too.



Chucky wins.



Spoiler



[youtube]qZulb74xEIc[/youtube]


----------



## davitin (29 Dic 2017)

plus ultra dijo:


> Que haria yo? estarme quietecito y mirar.
> 
> Esta todo verde y te entra el FOMO,y si sigue subiendo y me lo pierdo? y si? y si lo otrooooo....? no estabas dentro? "te jodes",espera unos dias, la tendencia es alcista,cuando corrija algo que lo hara compra,si compras ahora y cae...
> 
> ...



A mi los que invierten en esto y te dicen que no lo hacen por especular me parecen gilipollas, ya me he topado con unos cuantos en grupos de telegram.


----------



## wililon (29 Dic 2017)

DEREC dijo:


> ¿podeis ingresar pasta en kraken? Tengo tier 3 y no me deja, no se que ostias pasa. :´(



Yo metí ayer 1.750 EUR no estoy verificado. Salvo cuando sale el error 500 ese, cómo a calopez a mí me funciona de lujo.


----------



## Parlakistan (29 Dic 2017)

Una pregunta,no sé si ya se ha hablado de esta moneda aquí, por eso pregunto, ¿qué opináis de Spectrecoin? Un proyecto de moneda anónima, hay poco más de 20 millones en circulación cotizando a 3.18 dólares. Uno de los youtubers que sigo hablaba muy bien de ella, es un tio que acierta bastante.

Spectrecoin (XSPEC) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap


----------



## Benjamin Linus (29 Dic 2017)

Hola, llevo un par de días desconectado, y no sé cómo ha resultado el tema de Next (NXT). Compré unos cuantos en HitBtc (sí, he vuelto allí pero sólo para esa jugada y adiós muy buenas), y ahora a ver cómo va lo del reparto de IGNIS que hacían. ¿Alguno anda parecido, aunque sea en otro exchangue?


----------



## Parlakistan (29 Dic 2017)

Otra preguntilla, busco una cartera de hardware, ¿cual os gusta más? ¿Ledger o Trezor¿

Sobre todo con la idea que soporte bastantes tokens de Ethereum y también valoro la facilidad de uso.

Un saludo.


----------



## latostat (29 Dic 2017)

Siguiendo la dinámica del otro día estaría bien que a la vez que hablamos de chicharros que un día para otro te pueden triplicar aunque sean todo marketing hablemos de monedas que hacen cosas, *de blockchains que hacen cosas* según acuñó Juli el día 28 de Noviembre del año 7 d.B (después del Bitcoin). Hay muchas por lo que estaría bien que de todas ellas hiciéramos una pequeña sinopsis objetiva para ir descubriendo tecnologías que nos parecen interesantes, aunque con esto no basta, luego habrá que valorar el proyecto, el equipo, el producto, la capitalización de mercado a mí de esta lista me parecen interesantes como proyecto e inversión a largo plazo sóo un par pero así al menos vamos conociendo distintos sectores. A ver si entre todos podemos ampliarla:

*Sector del anonimato*

Privacidad, dinero en B...además de ser una moneda tiene la utilidad de ser privada, cosa que viene bien no sólo para comprar drogas, si no también para huir de gobiernos, regulaciones hacer pagos en b...

- Monero (La más consolidada y enfocada espeficiamente a este sector)
- Dash 
- Zcash
- Pivx
- Verge 
- Spectre coin
- Deep onion
- Phore
- Zoin
- KMD

*Vender lo que te sobra o lo que no utilices*

- Golem y Somn: Poner tu ordenador cuando está ocioso a disposición del que lo necesite para calcular o lo que sea de manera remota. 

- Power Ledger: Busca permitir que los usuarios de fotovoltáicas pongan en la red común su sobrante de electricidad consiguiendo partners con empresas del sector energético. Han conseguido algunos partners pero algunos opinan que llegado el momento las eléctricas no necesitan a power ledger y que los usuarios que tengan un sobrante de energía tampoco porque simplemenete tienen que minar alguna moneda rentable con ese sobrante de energía aunque esto no es tan sencillo porque además de energía se necesitan equipos, es en este vacío en el que muchos creen que debería Power Ledger enfocarse pero sin depender de las eléctricas. 

- Dent: Vender el sobrante de tus datos de internet a usuarios que los necesiten. 

- Oyster Pearl: Te permite vender tu almacenamiento sobrante y además pretende acabar con la publicidad en las webs haciéndote pagar con un script que mine una moneda, es decir, haciéndote pagar con electricidad. Esto ya trató de hacerlo Pirate Bay y a los usuarios no les gustó, además ahora en la época de la navegación móvil y las baterías que en que ves que la tienes al 10% te da un infarto no sé si sería bien recibido. 

- Rentberry: Alquiler de viviendas con smart contracts. 

- Substratum: Pretende descentralizar internet, que internet esté alojado en el ordenador de cada uno de los usuarios. 

- Chronobank: Vender tu tiempo por horas para cualquier oficio


*Banca *

- Salt: Tomando como colateral tu cartera de criptos te permite obtener créditos en fiat, pero los salt realmente sólo se utilizarían para pagar el acceso al servicio.

- Ripple: Pagos descentralizados para banca e instituciones rápidos y con bajas comisiones sin descentralización. Lo de siempre pero mejorado, un paso intermedio entre el antiguo modelo y el nuevo. 

- Elixir: Prestamos

- We Trust

*Pago con tarjetas**
- OmiseGO
- Monaco
- Tenx

Sector del juego: Descentralizar las apuestas reduciendo comisiones e impuestos*

- Edgeless
- Wagger
- Stox
- Trueflip (loterías privadas)
- Augur
- Round (apuestas para esports)

*- Intercambio de valor rápido, seguro y sin comisiones aunque haciendo tu blockchain sólo esta cosa. *

- Raiblocks

*Contratos inteligentes y ecosistemas para aplicaciones*

- Ethereum
- Neox
- Lisk
- Eos
- MyWish (interfaz de uso fácil sin saber programar)

*Venta de entradas*

Su objetivo es saltarse a ticketmaster y a los intermediarios utilizando la blockchain para la venta de entradas de una forma directa, segura y evitando las reventas y falsificaciones. 

- Aventus
- Ticketchain
-Guts
- Blocktickx

*Reputación en los intercambios

*- Monetha: Poder tener junto tus valoraciones comerciales de ebay, todocoleccion, wallapop, ventas en mano...poder ver de un plumazo la reputación de todas las transacciones comerciales que has hecho a lo largo de tu vida y ver lo fiable que eres. 

*Autenticidad *
- Wabi
*Intercambio de datos y pagos entre máquinas o gadgets interconectados. 
*
- IOTA

*Pagos a youtubers, músicos, artistas, royalties además de servicios de copyright*
- Po.et
- Mycelia

*Sector gaming, pagos en apps y videojuegos*
- Maná
- GAMEcredits
- Eijin coin
- Kittiecoins

*Sector sanitario*: Tus datos en la blockchain no sólo para modernizar el sistema de archivado de datos si no para investigación de modo que puedan ser consultados de manera privada para realizar estudios, diagnósticos de inteligencia artificial

- Patientory

*Seguros: Anáisis de riesgos y pagos a través de smart contract* 

- Gnosis
- InsureX
- Etherisc

Ayudadme a completarlo, por favor, me dejo muchas y muchos sectores y no tengo más tiempo pero seguro que entre todos iremos haciendo un buen listado de blockchains que a largo plazo hacen (o al menos pretenden) hacer cosas. Ya os digo que esto no significa nada, porque de estos proyectos conozco más de uno que lo lideren cuatro chavales, que levantaron 20 millones y que ahora ellos mismos y los inversores ven que todo fue un error, por ejemplo la idea de monetha me parece muy buena pero el equipo es desastroso, habrá que estar pendiente a si sale otra moneda que busque lo mismo y con un equipo prometedor.


----------



## Luizmi (29 Dic 2017)

DEREC dijo:


> ¿podeis ingresar pasta en kraken? Tengo tier 3 y no me deja, no se que ostias pasa. :´(



esta semana dos ingresos sin problemas


----------



## davitin (29 Dic 2017)

latostat dijo:


> Siguiendo la dinámica del otro día estaría bien que a la vez que hablamos de chicharros que un día para otro te pueden triplicar aunque sean todo marketing hablemos de monedas que hacen cosas, *de blockchains que hacen cosas* según acuñó Juli el día 28 de Noviembre del año 7 d.B (después del Bitcoin). Hay muchas por lo que estaría bien que de todas ellas hiciéramos una pequeña sinopsis objetiva para ir descubriendo tecnologías que nos parecen interesantes, aunque con esto no basta, luego habrá que valorar el proyecto, el equipo, el producto, la capitalización de mercado a mí de esta lista me parecen interesantes como proyecto e inversión a largo plazo sóo un par pero así al menos vamos conociendo distintos sectores. A ver si entre todos podemos ampliarla:
> 
> *Sector del anonimato*
> 
> ...



Buen post.


----------



## plus ultra (29 Dic 2017)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Otra preguntilla, busco una cartera de hardware, ¿cual os gusta más? ¿Ledger o Trezor¿
> 
> Sobre todo con la idea que soporte bastantes tokens de Ethereum y también valoro la facilidad de uso.
> 
> Un saludo.



No he tenido TREZOR y no puedo dar opinion,cuando me decante entre esta y LEDGER cogi esta ultima por la variedad de coin que podias meter,claro que antes solo eran BTC y ETH ahora tiene muchas mas,XRP,ARK,ETH y todos sus token,PIVX,DASH,KMD,LTC,NEO,ZCASH,BTCH,ETC,DOGE y algunas mas.

---------- Post added 29-dic-2017 at 17:26 ----------




latostat dijo:


> Siguiendo la dinámica del otro día estaría bien que a la vez que hablamos de chicharros que un día para otro te pueden triplicar aunque sean todo marketing hablemos de monedas que hacen cosas, *de blockchains que hacen cosas* según acuñó Juli el día 28 de Noviembre del año 7 d.B (después del Bitcoin). Hay muchas por lo que estaría bien que de todas ellas hiciéramos una pequeña sinopsis objetiva para ir descubriendo tecnologías que nos parecen interesantes, aunque con esto no basta, luego habrá que valorar el proyecto, el equipo, el producto, la capitalización de mercado a mí de esta lista me parecen interesantes como proyecto e inversión a largo plazo sóo un par pero así al menos vamos conociendo distintos sectores. A ver si entre todos podemos ampliarla:
> 
> *Sector del anonimato*
> 
> ...



Exelente post de lo mejorcito,cuando tengas algo mas completo seria bueno que lo actualizaras y abrieras hilo propio asi esa info siempre estaria en primera pagina.

Monetha ya le meti algo,estoy buscando algo parecido si no hay nada esta perfecta para meterle bien,ya que por ahora es el unico de ese ramo y si es asi es un autentico pelotazo de los buenos,esos de los que se acordara todo el mundo.

Yo te aporto KMD tambien esta enfocada a la privacidad.

Seria mejor como as echo con las primeras privacidad: ---- si das tanta info como en las demas te saldra un tochazo infumable.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (29 Dic 2017)

latostat dijo:


> Siguiendo la dinámica del otro día estaría bien que a la vez que hablamos de chicharros que un día para otro te pueden triplicar aunque sean todo marketing hablemos de monedas que hacen cosas, *de blockchains que hacen cosas* según acuñó Juli el día 28 de Noviembre del año 7 d.B (después del Bitcoin). Hay muchas por lo que estaría bien que de todas ellas hiciéramos una pequeña sinopsis objetiva para ir descubriendo tecnologías que nos parecen interesantes, aunque con esto no basta, luego habrá que valorar el proyecto, el equipo, el producto, la capitalización de mercado a mí de esta lista me parecen interesantes como proyecto e inversión a largo plazo sóo un par pero así al menos vamos conociendo distintos sectores. A ver si entre todos podemos ampliarla:
> 
> *Sector del anonimato*
> 
> ...



Creo que este post debería ser cabecera del hilo y se debería poder ir mejorandolo o se va publicando cada x días. 

Me gustaría añadir algunas.

*Casas de apuestas:* Augur

Contratos inteligentes y ecosistemas: Tezos (se supone que sale en febrero)
*
Otras:*

Datum: Aquí puedes vender, de forma encriptada y privada, tus interacciones en redes sociales, tus likes en facebook, tu email, etc. Una forma de ganar dinero con tus gustos.

*Loterías privadas en blockchain:* True Flip 

*Enfocadas a tarjetas de débito: *
Monaco
TenX
OmiseGo (esta es un poco más global, se podría englobar en otra categoría).


----------



## juli (29 Dic 2017)

Espectacular Skycoin y me ha pillado totalmente en off side...enhorabuena a los que la han cazado, qué buena pinta.

Hace 6 meses, había un dilema entre Komodos , Arks, etc...y tokens de la cascada de ETH...ya que andaban en céntimos todas. Antes de verano, parecía que un token de ETH era apuesta segura como parte de una marca puntera y que el top podía pisotear a quien viniese por detrás...pero las blockchains más modestas entonces se han buscado su lugar bajo el sol...y éso tiene una consecuencia clarísima : Presupùestos para desarropllo y marketing a gogó...y una oferta del sector blockchain que en 2018 va a ser descomunal en promo y servicios reales.






*@laostat : * Industria de seguridad/armametística : Triggers.

Tienes Phore y Zoin en coins anónimas ( y aún asequibles, buena entrada, pues , sobe todo para usuarios reales - Zoin tal vez aún fallosa y por chequear ...Phore, salvo que lo jodan, usa un Zpiv absolutamente operativo y manejable a más no poder - )

Igual...tienes GAMEcredits y Eijiin Coin en el sector gamming ( al loro, que este sector igual se obvia como secundario por las manos fuertes que han estado inflando el globo...pero en la AM2018 y el uso plebeyo...los chavalillos van a ir a por ello a degüello y creo que será un sector de lo más pujante). Hay además algunas blockchains centradas en un único juego ( habrá aficionados en el hilo que podrán comentar más sobre ésto ).

Sector de las txartelas con Monaco, TEnX, Centra, TokenCard...

Sanidad : Patientory...

Y en sector inmoiliario, tristemente célebere en el foro, tenemos una española , creo que es REAL ...e incluiría ahí bien claroa FACTOM, pues muchas de sus aplicaciones giran en torno a ello , sobre todo en el orden de registros notariales, etc...


----------



## orbeo (29 Dic 2017)

latostat dijo:


> Siguiendo la dinámica del otro día estaría bien que a la vez que hablamos de chicharros que un día para otro te pueden triplicar aunque sean todo marketing hablemos de monedas que hacen cosas, *de blockchains que hacen cosas* según acuñó Juli el día 28 de Noviembre del año 7 d.B (después del Bitcoin). Hay muchas por lo que estaría bien que de todas ellas hiciéramos una pequeña sinopsis objetiva para ir descubriendo tecnologías que nos parecen interesantes, aunque con esto no basta, luego habrá que valorar el proyecto, el equipo, el producto, la capitalización de mercado a mí de esta lista me parecen interesantes como proyecto e inversión a largo plazo sóo un par pero así al menos vamos conociendo distintos sectores. A ver si entre todos podemos ampliarla:
> 
> *Sector del anonimato*
> 
> ...




Hay una de la que no se habla casi por aquí, tiene hilo propio pero la verdad que no tiene movimiento.

Stellar (XLM)

No me he puesto a averiguar mucho sólo por encima. A mi me gusta porque hay 65466516156 proyectos que lo primero que venden es el tema de los smart contracts (hijas de Eth), en este sentido lo que Stellar dice, es que han creado una plataforma ligera para todos los negocios que NO necesitan smart contracts.

Hicieron un airdrop en verano, como la cantidad que me tocó fue ridícula ahí lo dejé en un wallet olvidado, si bien los seguía por Twitter. Han estado muy enfocados (la verdad que continuamente meetups y charlas) en mercados emergentes, al principio por diferentes países de Africa y más recientemente Asia. 

Sirve para que te puedas montar un exchange sobre su plataforma como para envíos de dinero. Acabo de traspasar lo que tenía del wallet a Binance y cada traspaso no ha tomado más de 2 minutos en estar confirmado (comisión creo de 0.00001)

Si sacáis un histórico, poco a poco sin hacer ruido, no ha parado de subir (de Junio a Diciembre ha hecho x10), teniendo una vertical cuando IBM anunció que Stellar fué la plataforma elegida para implementar su sistema de pagos (o algo así, no le presté mucha atención). Incluso las semanas de todo el mercado en rojo, ahí ha estado siempre verde piano piano.


----------



## jnavaizq (29 Dic 2017)

latostat dijo:


> Siguiendo la dinámica del otro día estaría bien que a la vez que hablamos de chicharros que un día para otro te pueden triplicar aunque sean todo marketing hablemos de monedas que hacen cosas, *de blockchains que hacen cosas* según acuñó Juli el día 28 de Noviembre del año 7 d.B (después del Bitcoin). Hay muchas por lo que estaría bien que de todas ellas hiciéramos una pequeña sinopsis objetiva para ir descubriendo tecnologías que nos parecen interesantes, aunque con esto no basta, luego habrá que valorar el proyecto, el equipo, el producto, la capitalización de mercado a mí de esta lista me parecen interesantes como proyecto e inversión a largo plazo sóo un par pero así al menos vamos conociendo distintos sectores. A ver si entre todos podemos ampliarla:
> 
> *Sector del anonimato*
> 
> ...




¡Excelente latostat! Una recopilación de lo mejorcito que he visto por aquí.

Enhorabuena y opino como el resto de compañeros, sería ideal tenerla en la cabecera para conocer aquellos *blockchain que hacen cosas*


----------



## orbeo (29 Dic 2017)

jnavaizq dijo:


> ¡Excelente latostat! Una recopilación de lo mejorcito que he visto por aquí.
> 
> Enhorabuena y opino como el resto de compañeros, sería ideal tenerla en la cabecera para conocer aquellos *blockchain que hacen cosas*



Blockchain que hace cosas está Wabi. Más que blockchain que hace cosas, es empresa con producto físico que adapta blockchain (Wabi lo que hace es meter la trazabilidad del producto en blockchain para evitar falsificaciones, de momento en alimentación infantil y poco a poco lo quieren meter en más historias, centrada en China).


----------



## Drewcastle (29 Dic 2017)

Otras para añadir en la info

MyWish: Proyecto para smart contracts, la diferencia con sus homologos es que no se necesita conocimientos en programacion, por lo que puede ser accesible para muchas empresas y clientes sin conocimientos tecnicos.

Banca:
Elixir

Y no se si hay algo parecido, podemos poner proyectos que sean puerta de entrada entre fiat y critpos, todas estas todavia son proyectos que iran evolucionando en 2018 :
Hawala.Today 
Oxycoin 
(Creo que tambien): Crypterium


----------



## juli (29 Dic 2017)

Por cierto, *Laostat*...acabas de crear tal vez el primer post histórico del hilo de las Alts. Las zanks, por cierto...nos van a decir bien claro cómo anda el nivel de recién llegados, que es algo bien jugoso para saber dónde pisamos.


----------



## latostat (29 Dic 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Cardano no la has metido, y a lo mejor da la sorpresa.



Hazme una pequeña sinopsis de un par de frases y dime donde la meto, por favor, de ADA sólo tengo avisos de que el proyecto estaba muy verde y de que no me metiera y ya la dejé y no la investigué a fondo.


----------



## Divad (29 Dic 2017)

latostat dijo:


> Siguiendo la dinámica del otro día estaría bien que a la vez que hablamos de chicharros que un día para otro te pueden triplicar aunque sean todo marketing hablemos de monedas que hacen cosas, *de blockchains que hacen cosas* según acuñó Juli el día 28 de Noviembre del año 7 d.B (después del Bitcoin). Hay muchas por lo que estaría bien que de todas ellas hiciéramos una pequeña sinopsis objetiva para ir descubriendo tecnologías que nos parecen interesantes, aunque con esto no basta, luego habrá que valorar el proyecto, el equipo, el producto, la capitalización de mercado a mí de esta lista me parecen interesantes como proyecto e inversión a largo plazo sóo un par pero así al menos vamos conociendo distintos sectores. A ver si entre todos podemos ampliarla:
> 
> *Sector del anonimato*
> 
> ...



Buen trabajo!!! Si entre todos colaboramos en hacer un organigrama lo veríamos todo más claro.

Mi aporte en su día
Especulacion con ALTCOINS - Página 305

En huobi hacen una pequeña descripción de lo que hace la cripto al pasarle por encima.



Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## latostat (29 Dic 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Buen trabajo!!! Si entre todos colaboramos en hacer un organigrama lo veríamos todo más claro.
> 
> Mi aporte en su día
> Especulacion con ALTCOINS - Página 305
> ...



Gracias, muy útil tu recopilación. Voy actualizando con las nuevas que decís.

---------- Post added 29-dic-2017 at 19:02 ----------




orbeo dijo:


> Hay una de la que no se habla casi por aquí, tiene hilo propio pero la verdad que no tiene movimiento.
> 
> Stellar (XLM)
> 
> ...



Yo a XLM también la he tenido unas dos o tres veces en el punto de mira apunto de dar la orden de comprar pero luego no le veo potencial respecto a las demás. En qué sector la meto, cuál sería su fuerte a nivel de innovación?
intercambio de monedas? Exchange descentralizado?


----------



## orbeo (29 Dic 2017)

latostat dijo:


> Gracias, muy útil tu recopilación. Voy actualizando con las nuevas que decís.
> 
> ---------- Post added 29-dic-2017 at 19:02 ----------
> 
> ...



IBM la ha fichado para la plataforma de pagos interbancarios en la zona del Pacifico.

Blockchain Banking: IBM Launches Global Payment Platform | Fortune

Además de eso, pues es como Eth o Ardor, digamos que es un plataforma abierta marca blanca para que rules tu negocio sobre ella pero sin smart contracts.


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (29 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> Acabo de doblar Enigma.



Otro mas que se apunta al carro de Enigma. Me ha gustado el equipo formado por gente del MIT, y el hecho de que el MIT sea uno de los inversores en el proyecto.


----------



## haruki murakami (29 Dic 2017)

Por que no ponemos *QASH, BANKERA, DECENTRALAND (MANA) y SINGULARITYNET?*
*QASH* dara liquidez a las cryptos, a traves del World Order Book, la idea es unificar varios exchanges y obtener la mayor cantidad de pares entre las cryptos, no solo con FIAT sino entre cryptos y todo de manera LEGAL. Ya hay 15 exchanges que han suscrito acuerdos, entre los grandes esta Bitfinex. Bittrex no esta en la negociacion, algun problema legal creo (no lo se bien), Binance esta en veremos, parece que Binance compro una cantidad importante de QASH (millones USD) pero al final les dijeron a los de QASH que si no les listaban Binance Coin en QUOINEX y QRYPTOS (exchange duenos de QASH, por asi decirlo) entonces no listarian QASH en Binance, al final tambien hay un problema legal y es que Binance no esta dispuesto a aportar datos financieros a las autoridades japonesas, mientras que los otros 15 exchange incluidos Bitfinex tienen el beneplacito de los japoneses.

*SingularityNET,* creo que del foro es el que mas he hablado de ella, al Divad le gusta que este Sophy (la androide robot que nos queria matar hace meses) esto tiene que ver con inteligencia artificial, los tipos que estan detras del proyecto llevan muchisimos anos de experiencia en AI...la idea simple, Construir una especie de appstore en donde desarrollladores de AI puedan poner sus algoritmos y ponerlos a la venta o bien compartirlos de manera gratuita. Solo imaginarse a Amazon, Google, Apple, Micorsoft y agencias militares ingresar a esta tienda en linea y que vayan tras lo que necesitan para sus proyectos....me da a mi para imaginar muchoooooooooooo.... 
Proyectos importantes que van a pedirle ayuda a SingularityNet van a ser *IOTA, Triggers* si es que ya no estan en negociaciones secretas, De los que se saben que ya estan de partners son Cindicator y AION...creo que TAAS le metio 2500 Ethers antes de que incluso saliera el whitepaper...asi que ya sabeis.

*DECENTRALAND*, el core es la realidad virtual, crear mundos y espacios tal como en Second Life...tengo que investigar mas, pero me gusta la idea.

*BANKERA*, banco crypto solo que con una comunidad muyyy grande detras, ademas de apoyo politico europeo. Aun estan en ICO

*DASH *se va hacer un x3 cuando la listen en Coinbase..y cuando saquen Evolution otro x10 con lo que se marcarian un x30.


----------



## Parlakistan (29 Dic 2017)

Voy a tratar de ampliar la magnífica idea de Laostat, esto se merece casi un hilo aparte. 

Facturas:

Populous 
Paypai 

Biblioteca descentralizada (videos, libros, música, etc) :

Lbry 

Por cierto, ¿Omisego está en la lista?


----------



## Divad (29 Dic 2017)

latostat dijo:


> Gracias, muy útil tu recopilación. Voy actualizando con las nuevas que decís.
> 
> ---------- Post added 29-dic-2017 at 19:02 ----------
> 
> ...



Creamos un organigrama parecido al que comencé en su día?
Especulacion con ALTCOINS - Página 319

Ahora no recuerdo los link, pero existen páginas para hacer organigramas vía web con la opción de colaboradores.

Al principio es una currada, pero a la larga solo sería ir añadiendo cada cripto en su sector y actualizar detalles.

Había creado el portal en discord por si queremos darle uso
Discord


----------



## silverwindow (29 Dic 2017)

Que pasa con INS? Se me paso la ICO pero tiene una pinta de x5000 cuando salga que acojona.


----------



## san_miguel (29 Dic 2017)

UTRUST la acaban de listar hoy en kukoin y se ha marcado un 200%...y lo que la queda.

Miraros estas ICO

Datarius Cryptobank

WePower – WePower is a blockchain-based green energy trading platform


----------



## Pimlico (29 Dic 2017)

Donde se compra enigma y quash?


----------



## Tesmon40 (29 Dic 2017)

Yo acabo de pillarme sirin labs y wish me parecen superinteresantes. Con tanta locura por las cripto ánimas me puse a investigar y hay tres que me parecen buenas bonitas y baratas COLX, insanecoin y bitcoinz


----------



## juli (29 Dic 2017)

Pimlico dijo:


> Donde se compra enigma y quash?



En su vínculo de coinmarketcap, clica en MARKETS

---------- Post added 29-dic-2017 at 20:16 ----------

Ripple , medalla de plata.

Cojonudo para 

Holders de ETH ...si el Hobbit se da por aludido

EL mimetismo de Stellars, que podría estar ya en marcha.




edito : Refuerzo posiciones en Stellar con fundamento.


----------



## Parlakistan (29 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> En su vínculo de coinmarketcap, clica en MARKETS
> 
> ---------- Post added 29-dic-2017 at 20:16 ----------
> 
> ...



La que menos me gusta del top 10 en segundo lugar. De la banca y centralizada. No le veo nada especial, solo que los que están detrás manejan mucha pasta.


----------



## orbeo (29 Dic 2017)

Calentando motores para 2018 hehe


----------



## Oso Amoroso (29 Dic 2017)

silverwindow dijo:


> Que pasa con INS? Se me paso la ICO pero tiene una pinta de x5000 cuando salga que acojona.



Yo solo meti 0,3 ETH en su momento, no tenia ni idea de ICOs asi que lo hice por probar, 195 chapas, a ver lo que da de si. Su canal de Telegram tiene 18K usuarios y los de la empresa en todo momento resolviendo dudas y demas, muy buenos. Me gusto la idea de poner de manera directa a productores y consumidores y mandar a tomar por culo a los intermediarios.

TOKEN DISTRIBUTION - JANUARY 8, 2018

LISTING ON EXCHANGES FROM - JANUARY 15, 2018 

CONFIRMED EXCHANGES:
✅ HitBTC
✅ OKEx
✅ Livecoin
✅ Mercatox
More exchanges will be confirmed soon!


----------



## silverwindow (29 Dic 2017)

Oso Amoroso dijo:


> Yo solo meti 0,3 ETH en su momento, no tenia ni idea de ICOs asi que lo hice por probar, 195 chapas, a ver lo que da de si. Su canal de Telegram tiene 18K usuarios y los de la empresa en todo momento resolviendo dudas y demas, muy buenos. Me gusto la idea de poner de manera directa a productores y consumidores y mandar a tomar por culo a los intermediarios.
> 
> TOKEN DISTRIBUTION - JANUARY 8, 2018
> 
> ...




Ha que seguirla muuuuuy de cerca


----------



## cococo42 (29 Dic 2017)

Malditos_Usureros dijo:


> Otro mas que se apunta al carro de Enigma. Me ha gustado el equipo formado por gente del MIT, y el hecho de que el MIT sea uno de los inversores en el proyecto.



Yo también he comprado algo de $ENG, parece interesante, a ver que tal evoluciona


----------



## silverwindow (29 Dic 2017)

Que hable el unicornio! Ripple segunda es intolerable!!!


----------



## Gian Gastone (29 Dic 2017)

Teneis un ojo, cabrones, Triggers casi se ha duplicado en un dia.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (29 Dic 2017)

Acabo de comprar Dbc en Kucoin, tengo muy buenas sensaciones con ésta nueva coin


----------



## trancos123 (29 Dic 2017)




----------



## juli (29 Dic 2017)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> Teneis un ojo, cabrones, Triggers casi se ha duplicado en un dia.




Sin casi. y 73 millonazos de pavos movidos hoy. :fiufiu:


*Triggers TRIG * *$7,20* (24 h ) *$73.023.700* / *8,77% * *100,47%* / *406,77%*


[youtube]Ld0GWGjO61o[/youtube]


----------



## Divad (29 Dic 2017)

Para los nuevos que no tengan ni idea de como entrar a criptolandia 
David Lozano - Para entrar en criptolandia NO se paga. Si... | Facebook

El mercado acabará el año por encima de los 666B? 8:::


----------



## lurker (29 Dic 2017)

Oso Amoroso dijo:


> Yo solo meti 0,3 ETH en su momento, no tenia ni idea de ICOs asi que lo hice por probar, 195 chapas, a ver lo que da de si. Su canal de Telegram tiene 18K usuarios y los de la empresa en todo momento resolviendo dudas y demas, muy buenos. Me gusto la idea de poner de manera directa a productores y consumidores y mandar a tomar por culo a los intermediarios.
> 
> TOKEN DISTRIBUTION - JANUARY 8, 2018
> 
> ...



Yo también llevo unas 190 INS, no pillé más porque me parecen un poco carillas para ser ICO, pero la verdad es que tienen muy buena pinta. Eso si, tiene pinta de ser a largo plazo.


----------



## Ciudadano Pepe (29 Dic 2017)

Hola Buenas, estoy invirtiendo en Gdax, pero no puedo comprar ahí alts. ¿Qué plataformas me recomendais para comprar alts?

Parece que Kraken y Bittrex están paralizadas...

Se agradecen consejos


----------



## Parlakistan (29 Dic 2017)

¿Está Neo enseñando la patita? A 73 dólares ahora mismo.


----------



## orbeo (29 Dic 2017)

Ciudadano Pepe dijo:


> Hola Buenas, estoy invirtiendo en Gdax, pero no puedo comprar ahí alts. ¿Qué plataformas me recomendais para comprar alts?
> 
> Parece que Kraken y Bittrex están paralizadas...
> 
> Se agradecen consejos



Mírate Binance por ejemplo


----------



## Ciudadano Pepe (29 Dic 2017)

qué plataformas usais vosotros?

Me gustaría consejos de plataformas fiables y de la UE o USA.

Binance de donde es?


----------



## Patanegra (29 Dic 2017)

Lo de Triggers es por que esta mañana anunciaron su entrada en Binance...alguna manera de saber cuando Binance acepta nuevas monedas?


----------



## Donald Draper (29 Dic 2017)

cuanto os tarda el paso de eth de kraken a binance?
Gracias!


----------



## orbeo (29 Dic 2017)

Ciudadano Pepe dijo:


> qué plataformas usais vosotros?
> 
> Me gustaría consejos de plataformas fiables y de la UE o USA.
> 
> Binance de donde es?



Asia, me suena que radicado en Hong Kong


----------



## Ciudadano Pepe (29 Dic 2017)

Agradecería una lista de recomendaciones de plataformas para alts y también vuestras experiencias con las que utilizais.

Una lastima que kraken y bitrex estén out para nuevos registros


----------



## davitin (29 Dic 2017)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Por que no ponemos *QASH, BANKERA, DECENTRALAND (MANA) y SINGULARITYNET?*
> *QASH* dara liquidez a las cryptos, a traves del World Order Book, la idea es unificar varios exchanges y obtener la mayor cantidad de pares entre las cryptos, no solo con FIAT sino entre cryptos y todo de manera LEGAL. Ya hay 15 exchanges que han suscrito acuerdos, entre los grandes esta Bitfinex. Bittrex no esta en la negociacion, algun problema legal creo (no lo se bien), Binance esta en veremos, parece que Binance compro una cantidad importante de QASH (millones USD) pero al final les dijeron a los de QASH que si no les listaban Binance Coin en QUOINEX y QRYPTOS (exchange duenos de QASH, por asi decirlo) entonces no listarian QASH en Binance, al final tambien hay un problema legal y es que Binance no esta dispuesto a aportar datos financieros a las autoridades japonesas, mientras que los otros 15 exchange incluidos Bitfinex tienen el beneplacito de los japoneses.
> 
> *SingularityNET,* creo que del foro es el que mas he hablado de ella, al Divad le gusta que este Sophy (la androide robot que nos queria matar hace meses) esto tiene que ver con inteligencia artificial, los tipos que estan detras del proyecto llevan muchisimos anos de experiencia en AI...la idea simple, Construir una especie de appstore en donde desarrollladores de AI puedan poner sus algoritmos y ponerlos a la venta o bien compartirlos de manera gratuita. Solo imaginarse a Amazon, Google, Apple, Micorsoft y agencias militares ingresar a esta tienda en linea y que vayan tras lo que necesitan para sus proyectos....me da a mi para imaginar muchoooooooooooo....
> ...



Para cuando crees que van a meter a dash en coinbase? Hay alguna noticia al respecto?


----------



## juli (29 Dic 2017)

Ojo, que ésta sí que puede ser buena : STOX saliendo de letargo.

No hablo en absoluto de entrarle ahora...habrá que ver si es um pump y vuelven a drenarla...o se suma a la fiesta. 

Moneda con todas las papeletas para estrella de las apuestas...y perdiendo fuelle con EDG y Wagger.

Se forraron en su ICO. Hay medios.


----------



## jorgitonew (29 Dic 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Ya me gustaría; pero aunque Clapham tiene varias personalidades, NF no es una.
> 
> No te juegues la polla ni nada de valor, que lo pierdes.
> 
> Si pagas el viaje a Miami, y nos acepta una visita, vamos a conocerle.



podemos ir todo el foro a Miami, este clapham o no y nos corremos una buena fiesta...paga zoin

---------- Post added 29-dic-2017 at 22:05 ----------




latostat dijo:


> Siguiendo la dinámica del otro día estaría bien que a la vez que hablamos de chicharros que un día para otro te pueden triplicar aunque sean todo marketing hablemos de monedas que hacen cosas, *de blockchains que hacen cosas* según acuñó Juli el día 28 de Noviembre del año 7 d.B (después del Bitcoin). Hay muchas por lo que estaría bien que de todas ellas hiciéramos una pequeña sinopsis objetiva para ir descubriendo tecnologías que nos parecen interesantes, aunque con esto no basta, luego habrá que valorar el proyecto, el equipo, el producto, la capitalización de mercado a mí de esta lista me parecen interesantes como proyecto e inversión a largo plazo sóo un par pero así al menos vamos conociendo distintos sectores. A ver si entre todos podemos ampliarla:
> 
> *Sector del anonimato*
> 
> ...



este post tiene que ir en el primer Post


----------



## p_pin (29 Dic 2017)

Buenas, llevo varios días desconectado, y seguramente lo hayáis comentado.... pero hay alguna noticia para lo de ripple?


----------



## BlackIrish^ (29 Dic 2017)

Ripple lleva subiendo una puta barbaridad toda la tarde.


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (29 Dic 2017)

Yo leí k lo iba a probar los bancos centrales de Japon y Corea del Sur y k American express está ya colaborando en el tema

Ahi hay manos fuertes...

---------- Post added 29-dic-2017 at 22:11 ----------

Es la crypto del sistema.

El sistema siempre gana... Yo la veo en 2018 superando a BTC


----------



## juli (29 Dic 2017)

Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> Es la crypto del sistema.
> 
> El sistema siempre gana... Yo la veo en 2018 superando a BTC



Al cash la descentralización le importa una higa...hasta lo prefiere.

Y al 90% de la borregada.


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (29 Dic 2017)

A mi, si me forro, me importa una mierda tb la descentralizacion, siendo sinceros...


----------



## juli (29 Dic 2017)

Más allá del forofeo con ETH y el segundo puesto y la de diox...Ripple está apretando las tuercas a Dash, BTC Cash, Stellar... 

Al loro con Evolution , que hoy los mismo han contratado 10 Devs extra en Dash. 

---------- Post added 29-dic-2017 at 22:38 ----------

Sigo cargando Stellar según me llega munición al exchange.


----------



## plus ultra (29 Dic 2017)

Bueno yo he venido aqui a hablar de mi libro 

como ya he comentado desde que señale a SKY unos buenos meses atras a pasado de 4 a 50$ ahora mismo,otras tambien han subido muchisimo,bien pues desde unas semanas atras antes del subidon el equipo informaba que ya lo tenian cerrado con BITTREX podria ser una trola como se tiran muchos equipos para pumpear,pero mi conclusión aqui es que puede ser verdad ya que las salidas de TIME y TKN se debió a algo de la SEC que es el que regula los exchanges de EEUU y por lo que el equipo de SKY ya habia informado de que era este el problema de por que se estaba retrasando,antes de que saliera lo de TIME y TKN.

Verdad? mentira? casualidad? el tema es que lleva ya mucha subida para estar en los exchanges que esta.acumulacion?

Que no se diga que no se informo.

PD:No se por que pero me huelo un finde en rojo pasión,para empezar el año en un verde esperanza.


----------



## Divad (29 Dic 2017)

Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> A mi, si me forro, me importa una mierda tb la descentralizacion, siendo sinceros...



También lo aceptarías si nos dicen que para jugar en el nuevo juego te tienes que implantar un chip?

Después no vale quejarse porque mueren tantos de infarto mientras disfrutaba de su fortuna...


----------



## trancos123 (29 Dic 2017)

plus ultra dijo:


> Bueno yo he venido aqui a hablar de mi libro
> 
> como ya he comentado desde que señale a SKY unos buenos meses atras a pasado de 4 a 50$ ahora mismo,otras tambien han subido muchisimo,bien pues desde unas semanas atras antes del subidon el equipo informaba que ya lo tenian cerrado con BITTREX podria ser una trola como se tiran muchos equipos para pumpear,pero mi conclusión aqui es que puede ser verdad ya que las salidas de TIME y TKN se debió a algo de la SEC que es el que regula los exchanges de EEUU y por lo que el equipo de SKY ya habia informado de que era este el problema de por que se estaba retrasando,antes de que saliera lo de TIME y TKN.
> 
> ...



Recomiendanos nuevas joyas para entrar.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (29 Dic 2017)

El 7 de diciembre, sí hace 3 semanas, Ripple estaba a 22 céntimos de dólar y estaba perdiendo de forma humillante el tercer puesto en pos de Bitcoin Cash.

22 días y parece que haya sido 1 año.

Ahora sólo tiene al BTC por delante, y se ha marcado casi un x10, tengo colegas que vendieron Ripple asqueados y aburridos a finales de noviembre.

Conclusión, no vendáis con pérdidas, hacer HOLD con fe y esperanza. 

Yo soy de la cofradía del puño cerrado, no estoy vendiendo ni con ganancias de un 900%, si una moneda o empresa lo parte puede estar 15 o 20 años subiendo, sino mirad Amazon o Nvidia (seguro que hay muchas más, no soy de bolsa).


----------



## Claudius (29 Dic 2017)

latostat dijo:


> Yo a XLM también la he tenido unas dos o tres veces en el punto de mira apunto de dar la orden de comprar pero luego no le veo potencial respecto a las demás. En qué sector la meto, cuál sería su fuerte a nivel de innovación?
> intercambio de monedas? Exchange descentralizado?



XLM tiene el mismo perfil que xrp, sería como el Litecoin vs Bitcoin.


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (29 Dic 2017)

Divad
Yo tio... No se de k hablas, en serio. Te lo digo a bien. 

Yo, repito, he admitido paginas atras k soy un especulador puro y duro. Punto. Todo lok sea, filosofia, no me creo nada. Ni tampoco nla democratización descentralizada, ni en bla bla bla

Nada. 
Para mi son cono acciones, o cono carreras de caballos. Si se k hay uno k va dopado, apuesto x el, cobro rapido y a volar. 

Siento no ser muy chupiguay, de verdad


----------



## Claudius (29 Dic 2017)

Parlakistan dijo:


> La que menos me gusta del top 10 en segundo lugar. De la banca y centralizada. *No le veo nada especial*, solo que los que están detrás manejan mucha pasta.



:8:


---------- Post added 29-dic-2017 at 23:12 ----------




juli dijo:


> Al loro con Evolution , que hoy los mismo han contratado 10 Devs extra en Dash.




La Fuente?


----------



## djun (29 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> Acabo de doblar Enigma.





Malditos_Usureros dijo:


> Otro mas que se apunta al carro de Enigma. Me ha gustado el equipo formado por gente del MIT, y el hecho de que el MIT sea uno de los inversores en el proyecto.





cococo42 dijo:


> Yo también he comprado algo de $ENG, parece interesante, a ver que tal evoluciona



Me apunto también a Enigma. 
¿Alguien conoce alguna wallet de Enigma (ENG), para no tenerla en el exchange?


----------



## Divad (29 Dic 2017)

Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> Divad
> Yo tio... No se de k hablas, en serio. Te lo digo a bien.
> 
> Yo, repito, he admitido paginas atras k soy un especulador puro y duro. Punto. Todo lok sea, filosofia, no me creo nada. Ni tampoco nla democratización descentralizada, ni en bla bla bla
> ...



Si quieres acumular chapas es normal que no quieras ver más allá de lo que está por llegar.

Para situarte por unos segundos, mira la siguiente cripto
Waltonchain

A mi no me hace ninguna gracia llevar un dispositivo en mi cuerpo y estar siendo monitorizado desde que naces... No hace falta extenderse, cada uno tiene su propia imaginación para verlas venir.

Lo único que se me ocurre es amansar chapas y gastarlo todo en el retiro antes de que el chipeo sea obligatorio o forzado :rolleye:


----------



## Claudius (29 Dic 2017)

Ka-boom!!


----------



## sabueXo (29 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> Sin casi. y 73 millonazos de pavos movidos hoy. :fiufiu:
> 
> 
> *Triggers TRIG * *$7,20* (24 h ) *$73.023.700* / *8,77% * *100,47%* / *406,77%*
> ...



Me faltan unos pocos TRIG para un masternode y yo sin fondos ::

Ahora fiestas, yo sin pasta y esto no para de subir!! Aunque tampoco se de donde sacarla, me la he jugado con todo aquí.

PD: Hoy ha subido tanto porque lo han metido en Binance.


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (29 Dic 2017)

yo cacharros en mi cuerpo nom pongo, ni tattoos, ni pendientes y mucho menos, eso k cuentas...

Suerte en tus decisiones, por aqui estaremos comentando


----------



## psiloman (29 Dic 2017)

Lo de Triggers ha sido gordo, pero lo de Ripple...tremendo. Aunque estoy dentro desde ayer, la subida gorda se me ha escapado porque no me entraba en la cabeza que pudiera hacer lo que está haciendo después de tanto tiempo muerta de asco. En este mundillo no hay que tener prejuicios con las monedas.

Supongo que lo mismo nos sorprende ETH cualquier día de estos haciendo un X5. Eso espero.

Juli gracias a tí me pillé un masternode de Triggers, veremos si soy capaz de aguantar sin vender si hace otro X5. Gracias por tus consejos.

Por cierto, en su día, hace de ello muchos meses, aposté una Kobeburguer a que Ripple estaría a más de 1$ antes de fin de año...ya es difícil que me equivoque.


----------



## djun (29 Dic 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Myetherwallet, creo que soportará esa cosa.



Buscando una wallet para Enigma (ENG).

He mirado MyEtherWallet (versón 3.11.1.6) y ahí no está Enigma (ENG)

Las criptos de MyEtherWallet son éstas:



Spoiler



PLASMA
1ST
1WO
300
ACC
ADST
ADT
ADX
AIR
AIX
ALIS
ALCO
ALTS
AMB
AMIS
ANT
APT
ARC
ARCT
ARN
ART
ARX
AST
ATH
ATL
ATT
AVA 
AVT
BAT
BCL
BCDN
BCDT
BCPT
BeerCoin 
BET
BKB
BLX? Bullion Crypto
BLX? Iconomi
BMC
BMT
BNB
BNC
BNT
BON
BOP
BOU
BQX
BRAT
BSDC
BTCE
BTE
BTH
BTL (Battle)
BTL (Bitlle)
BTM
C20
CAG
CAN
CAR
CAT (BitClave)
CATs (BitClave)
CAT (Blockcat)
CC3
CCC
CDL
CDT
CDX
CFI
CK
CLP
CMC
CMT
COB
COSS
CRB
CRED
CREDO
CRPT
CryptoCarbon
CTL
CTT
CTX
CVC
DAB
DALC
DAO
DAT
DATA (DataBrokerDAO)
DATA (Streamr)
DCL
DDF
DENT
DGD
DGX 1.0
DICE
DIVX
DLT
DMT
DNT
DNX
DOW
DPP
DRGN
DROP
DRP
DTR
eBCH
eBTC
ECN
EDG
EDO
EDU
EHT
ELIX
EMV
ENJ
EOS
ETBS
ETHB
EVX
EXMR
FAM
FLIXX
FRD
FTC
FUEL
FUN
FYN
GAVEL
GBT
GEE
GELD
GIM
GMT
GNO
GNT
GRID
GTC
GTKT
GUP
GVT
GXC
GXVC
H2O
HDG
HGT
HIG
HKG
HMQ
HODL
HST
HVN
ICE
ICN
ICO
ICOS
IDEA
IFT
IIC
IKB
IMC
IMT
IND
INS
INXT
ITT
IXT
JBX
JET (new)
JET (old)
JetCoins
JNT
KICK
KIN
KNC
KZN
LGR
LIFE
LINK - ChainLink
LINK - Link Platform
LIVE
LNC
LNC-Linker Coin
LOC
LOK
LRC
LUCK
LUM
LUN
M-ETH
MANA
MBRS
MCAP
MCI
MCO
MDA
MGO
MIT
MKR
MLN
MNE
MNTP
MOD
MRV
MSP
MTH
MTL
MTR
MTX
MYD
MYST
NDC
NET
NEU
NIMFA
NMR
NOX
NxC
NXX
NXX_OLD
OAX
OHNI
OMG
ONEK
OPT
Ox Fina
PATENTS
PAY
PBL
PCL
PIPL
PIX
PLAY
PLBT
PLR
PLU
POE
POOL
POS
POWR
PPP
PPT
PRE
PRO
PRS
PRG
PRSP
PT
PTOY
QAU
QSP
QTQ
QTUM
QRL
RDN
REBL
REP
REQ
REX
RIPT
RLC
RLT
RLX
RNDR
RPL
ROK
ROUND
RVT
SALT
SAN
S-A-PAT
SCL
sense
S-ETH
SET
SET
SEXY
SGT
SHIT
SIFT
SKIN
SKO1
SKR
SLT
Smart
SNC
SNIP
SNGLS
SND
SNM
SNT
SPARC
SPARTA
SPF
SRN
ST
STAR
$TEAK
STORJ
STORM
STN
STRC
STX
SUB
SWM
SWT
SXD
SXS
SXU
SYN
TaaS
TBT
TFL
TBC2
TIME
TIO
TIX
TKN
TNT
TRST
TRV
TRX
UKG
Unicorn 
UQC
VENUS
VERI
VET
VIBE
VIB
VIBEX
VIU
VOISE
VRS
VSL
VSM(OLD)
WaBi
WBA
WCT
WiC
WINGS
WLK
WOLK
WPC
X8X
XAUR
XGM
XGT
XID
XNN
XRL
XSC
YUPIE
ZAP
ZRX
ZST


----------



## arras2 (29 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> Acabo de doblar Enigma.



Me he metido también en ENG. A ver si no os traigo la mala suerte, por qué soy la mala suerte personificada. Llevaba días sin tocar, por qué cuanto más tocaba, peor me iba. Tengo por ahí dos en un 30% de pérdidas :XX:. Ahora a esperar. Lo bueno es que no me queda más para mover por ahí así que poco puedo cagarla más. He dudado si meter mitad y mitad con stellar, pero al final he apostado por ENG por qué parece más corregida que no stellar que se ha hecho un x2 hoy. Lo del mit y sistemas computacionales, atrae.


----------



## Esse est deus (30 Dic 2017)

Yo tendría en cuenta a Achain en la estela Ethereum por su popularidad en China y por supuesto, Hashgraph en la categoría de "echar de comer aparte". 



latostat dijo:


> Siguiendo la dinámica del otro día estaría bien que a la vez que hablamos de chicharros que un día para otro te pueden triplicar aunque sean todo marketing hablemos de monedas que hacen cosas, *de blockchains que hacen cosas* según acuñó Juli el día 28 de Noviembre del año 7 d.B (después del Bitcoin). Hay muchas por lo que estaría bien que de todas ellas hiciéramos una pequeña sinopsis objetiva para ir descubriendo tecnologías que nos parecen interesantes, aunque con esto no basta, luego habrá que valorar el proyecto, el equipo, el producto, la capitalización de mercado a mí de esta lista me parecen interesantes como proyecto e inversión a largo plazo sóo un par pero así al menos vamos conociendo distintos sectores. A ver si entre todos podemos ampliarla:
> 
> *Sector del anonimato*
> 
> ...


----------



## juli (30 Dic 2017)

arras2 dijo:


> Me he metido también en ENG. A ver si no os traigo la mala suerte, por qué soy la mala suerte personificada. Llevaba días sin tocar, por qué cuanto más tocaba, peor me iba. Tengo por ahí dos en un 30% de pérdidas :XX:. Ahora a esperar. Lo bueno es que no me queda más para mover por ahí así que poco puedo cagarla más. He dudado si meter mitad y mitad con stellar, pero al final he apostado por ENG por qué parece más corregida que no stellar que se ha hecho un x2 hoy. Lo del mit y sistemas computacionales, atrae.



Parece tener recorrido. Pero lo dicho: Has elegido lo que quieres ? Lo has razonado ?...pues a aguantar. Unos días subirán las tuyas...y otras, las de otros...pero por ello no andes cambiando de un lado a otro. Si has seleccionado con cabeza las opciones, subirán. Calma.

En junio parecía que íbamos a hacer un x 2 por semana. Pues bien...se fue todo al carajo. Tokens de ETH "de modita" ... de 1,30...a 20 cts...y Julio y Agosto se corrió al resto de Alts...carteras de medio kilo...a 200.000 y sin visos de recuperar...y Septiembre...un paso para alante, dos p'atrás... Cualquier tenedor de Tokens de ETH - sobre todo - lo sabrá...y ha tocado aguantar...ahora , van zumbando... No regales tu pasta, NUNCA...tú sigue tus coins en las rrss , hablando con los devs y los holders...nada de mirar lo "listo" que es tal o Pascual en un puto foro...tú pregunta lo que te interesa, lee, filtra y actúa..y si tras hablar con la gente de tu proyecto ves que está bien de salud...a aguantar. 

Apunta lo que tienes y su precio, aguanta dos semanas...o un mes sin cambiar ( salvo debacle...y debacle no es PRECIO, son NOTICIAS catastróficas contra el proyecto ) y al acabar el mes, haces cuentas. Posiblemente te dé 2 cifras lmpias de retorno ( no es dificil )...si es así, CAMBIA SÓLO PARA GANAR MÁS...y si no...a tocarte el nardo, que en 6 meses has doblado y éso hace 3 meses ni lo soñabas en tu curro. Si estás ganado un 20% a mes...y cambias para pillar un 50% y palmas...eso no es mala suerte...es que te has creído más capaz de lo que eres. El caso es que tú has entrado cuando has entrado y está bien...pero tienes que hacer tu ciclo hasta sentirte lo suficientemente DOTADO como para forzar la máquina más de la media, o te fumarás la pasta que traes, que éso sí que es imperdonable y lo peor que puedes hacer.

De cualquier modo, es lo que se te ha sugerido desde que llegaste...o sea, que define bien tu plan Y ACÓGETE A ÉL, porque algo falla en tu operativa. Pillaste LTC tras meditar...no holdeaste ni 2 semanas...soltaste...y te perdiste un pump de cojones. Pillaste Distrit0x sin consultar...te jartaste...y sin consultar, soltaste...la has tenido a 1,30 o así , como un 40/50% sobre lo que debiste pagar ( te hablo todo de memoria y a ojo ). Yo hoy he amplificado fuerte un par de posiciones...pero mañana pueden estar en la mierda...pues me tocará joderme,como nos toca a todos cada equis tiempo, pero como creo que lo he hecho razonando, me acogeré a ello...y a esperar a que suban...pero no voy a andar saltando porque ahí ya himbiertes a pérdidas. Esperaré que las razones valoradas respondan...y a correr... el tiempo, será el que toque y no hay más.

Conclusión : Ni mala suerte ni poyas. Define operativa y échale calma...y a muerte con lo que decidas.

Ánimo, es fácil. Sé frío y pasa del rollo de mala suerte ni cojones...que éso te mina la moral, hombre ( y además, es una chorrada ).

Suerte y cabeza.


----------



## orbeo (30 Dic 2017)

Someone bought 450 million XRP. What fuck is happening?
https://i.redd.it/vamsxjlrqx601.jpg


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (30 Dic 2017)

Eso son 700.000.000 €

Son peces gordos: bancos, bancos centrales, fondos...

SISTEMA


----------



## Cayo Marcio (30 Dic 2017)

Seguro que ya ha aparecido por aquí, pero compre hace un par de días VIBE, es una cripto que trata sobre hologramas foto-realistas, yo le veo mucho futuro y lleva una buena revalorización hoy(como la mayoría).


----------



## Drewcastle (30 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Someone bought 450 million XRP. What fuck is happening?
> https://i.redd.it/vamsxjlrqx601.jpg



Ya están llegando...






Lo próximo será ir comprando las monedas competidoras y destrozarlas a base de dumps masivos


----------



## juli (30 Dic 2017)

psiloman dijo:


> Lo de Triggers ha sido gordo, pero lo de Ripple...tremendo. Aunque estoy dentro desde ayer, la subida gorda se me ha escapado porque no me entraba en la cabeza que pudiera hacer lo que está haciendo después de tanto tiempo muerta de asco. En este mundillo no hay que tener prejuicios con las monedas.
> 
> Supongo que lo mismo nos sorprende ETH cualquier día de estos haciendo un X5. Eso espero.
> 
> ...



Creo que Triggers es la única coin en la que he sugerido meter pasta...algo de lo que huír por norma. Ora cosa es pintar una coin como la rehostia porque "te ponga" , pero la pasta...ahí cada cual, siempre cada cual. EL caso es que esos Mnodes a menos de 2000 pavos..eran un x2 seguro, sí o sí...y además se dió justo en un "barridete" y por éso lo solté, por el ambiente negativo que se estaba creando sobre todo entre algunos nuevos y para mostrar que había cosas que hacer mejor que lamentarse. Ahora, toca administrar éso...y cada cual sabrá.

Me alegro que haya salido bien. ( pero ha habido suerte...o estaba muy, muy a huevo ) Me alegro mucho si a alguno os ha salido bien...yo encantáo...


----------



## Drewcastle (30 Dic 2017)

UTK ha salido hoy en kucoin, la capitalización ni sale todavía en cmc, aunque si salen los 4 millones de capitalizacion de 24 horas


----------



## jorge (30 Dic 2017)

Joder, todo el cryptomundo con sus cubatas, sus putes y su koka dándose la fiesta padre y tenemos a IOTA modosita...

Increible lo de RIPPLE.


----------



## Drewcastle (30 Dic 2017)

Parece que alguna ballena o los devs han puesto una muralla para que no baje Utrust después de su salida al mercado


----------



## arras2 (30 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> Parece tener recorrido. Pero lo dicho: Has elegido lo que quieres ? Lo has razonado ?...pues a aguantar. Unos días subirán las tuyas...y otras, las de otros...pero por ello no andes cambiando de un lado a otro. Si has seleccionado con cabeza las opciones, subirán. Calma.
> 
> En junio parecía que íbamos a hacer un x 2 por semana. Pues bien...se fue todo al carajo. Tokens de ETH "de modita" ... de 1,30...a 20 cts...y Julio y Agosto se corrió al resto de Alts...carteras de medio kilo...a 200.000 y sin visos de recuperar...y Septiembre...un paso para alante, dos p'atrás... Cualquier tenedor de Tokens de ETH - sobre todo - lo sabrá...y ha tocado aguantar...ahora , van zumbando... No regales tu pasta, NUNCA...tú sigue tus coins en las rrss , hablando con los devs y los holders...nada de mirar lo "listo" que es tal o Pascual en un puto foro...tú pregunta lo que te interesa, lee, filtra y actúa..y si ras hablar con la gente de tu proyecto ves que está bien de salud...a aguantar.
> 
> ...



Gracias por los ánimos y los consejos. La cuestión es que me metí aquí de casualidad y me encontré un x4 fresquisimo y eso no es nada bueno. Lo de ltc, con un segundo ingreso de fiat compré en kraken para pasarlo a bitfinex y por desconocimiento absoluto de este mundo lo pasé a dólares al instante con la intención de comprar iota (que han buen resultado me dio en el pasado). Sólo la usé de puente (no usé eth por qué estás saturada con los putos gatos). No tenía ni puta idea de lo que estaba haciendo!

Luego volví a comprar ltc ya caro para diversificar pero deshice posicion para aumentar dash al informarme y ver la noticia de su creador (en este movimiento no he perdido, me mantengo igual). 

De district0x tienes razón, entré a ciegas y me salí sin pérdidas por qué tuve la intención de entrar en trigger (fue cuando entendí que era un mnode, etc...). No pude comprar por no tener cuenta eh bittrex, así que cagada. Lo único que me pareció raro era el hecho de que obtienes ammo y no trigger como recompensa. Tengo bastantes ganas de montar algún trasto para mnode y pelearme. Me falta las coins. Pivx y stake igual, bittrex.

Hay demasiada información y demasiado poco tiempo. La única que conozco bastante bien es iota, y esto debería hacerlo con todas, pero me falta tiempo.

Con el mensaje de latostat los novatos tenemos información para situarnos un poco en este tinglado (se agradece tu tiempo).

Capto el mensaje. Tengo que dejar a un lado la ansiedad y hacer los deberes y dejarme de historias y de corazonadas. No voy a mover nada de momento. Esperaré a la noticia Q y la nueva wallet de iota a ver si me da un respiro. Lo gordo está en eth y dash y no lo voy a mover.


----------



## Timetwister (30 Dic 2017)

¿Alguien se ha estudiado Raiblocks? Compré unos pocos y realmente las transferencias son instantáneas y sin comisiones. Una maravilla. No entiendo suficiente la parte técnica para saber si eso es sostenible (si empeoraría en caso de usarse masivamente), si es vulnerable en algún sentido, etc. Pero al menos de momento funciona perfectamente.


----------



## juli (30 Dic 2017)

A ver...los que llevamos más tiempo, además de saber algo más como es normal...tenemos una cartera de favoritos hecha...ya sabemos cómo funcionan esas coins , dentro de lo que cabe. Y tú te la tienes que hacer. Si decimos " Komodo sube un 20%" no es que hayamos disparado ahora a la puta diana , sino que sabemos cómo va y hasta estar largos en ella nos hemos comido un buen mazo de truños...y como tenemos media o una docena de esas...pues cada día nos alegra un rato alguna...y en unas semanas , tú lo harás igual. Mintras tanto ???...NO REGALES TU PASTA ( si no le zumbas un cojón...ya lo harás...pero sólo SI TE QUEDA PASTA ).

Probablemente algunas de las standard las sueltes...y pilles otras...pero cuando veas "cómo respiran" , no a los dos días porque peguen un pump, pues éso puede hacerlo cualquier truño...y por éso no hay que ponerlo todo patas arriba, tú me dirás. Lo suyo es que pilles ese "tranquilo" inicial montado en cosas buenas...así no te lo fundes mientras vas pillando. Y ya está. Tú eres uno más y lo vas a hacer como los demás. No regales tu pasta y ya está.

Va...pasamos palabra, ok ? 

ForÇa!


----------



## Drewcastle (30 Dic 2017)

Stellar puede convertirse en top 5 gracias a la plataforma fairX? stellar seria la puerta de entrada desde FIAT para entrar en este Exchange, por lo que Coinbase perdería sentido. Parece que IBM esta detrás de esto...

Deberia haberlo sabido antes ::


----------



## juli (30 Dic 2017)

Drewcastle dijo:


> Stellar puede convertirse en top 5 gracias a la plataforma fairX? stellar seria la puerta de entrada desde FIAT para entrar en este Exchange, por lo que Coinbase perdería sentido. Parece que IBM esta detrás de esto...
> 
> Deberia haberlo sabido antes ::



puedes linkar éso ?


----------



## Drewcastle (30 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> puedes linkar éso ?



En la sección de 4chan de criptos no paran de hypearlo, lo he sabido gracias a eso, primer dia que me meto en ese foro y joder, vale la pena.

Aquí una buena explicación:


> Fairx is an upcoming exchange that it is speculated to allow direct fiat to alt trading, maybe even alt to alt trading.
> Michael downling has been linked to the project, he is the Director and Chief Architect for Blockchain Financial Services at IBM. IBM has strong partnerships with stellar.
> This means that fairx, an IBM backed exchange, will be most likely be using stellar as the underlying exchange method between currencies, allowing Americans to trade directly for usd and thus breaking the BTC pairing issues.
> This is potentially massive.



Stellar / IBM / FairX - Confirmed ? : CryptoCurrency


Aqui el meollo: fairx (@fairxio) en Twitter


----------



## haruki murakami (30 Dic 2017)

Drewcastle dijo:


> En la sección de 4chan de criptos no paran de hypearlo, lo he sabido gracias a eso, primer dia que me meto en ese foro y joder, vale la pena.
> 
> Aquí una buena explicación: Stellar / IBM / FairX - Confirmed ? : CryptoCurrency
> 
> ...



Esta noticia es bestial en el mundo crypto...implicaria que Coinbase tendria que bajar sus comisiones y empezar a soltar mas el dinero o sino cada vez va a tener menos dominancia

En ese aspecto, ahora si tendria sentido tener alianzas entre exchanges, *QASH* podria jugar un papel importante como salvacion para Coinbase/GDAX... o Bien QASH se une a la fiesta de Stellar.

Se viene la guerra de Exchanges, si bien IBM puede tener el beneplacito de USA de la mano de Stellar, su contraparte sera QASH, Quoinex, Qryptos en Japon y me atreveria a decir que jugara un papel predominante en Asia y Parte de Europa (Mas que todos los fintech).


----------



## axier (30 Dic 2017)

Tengo 3 ethereums, me está tentando mucho *Dash*...veis buena idea cascarle 2 ethereums a Dash? veo a dash marcándose un x2 bastantes antes que a ethereum, alguno me anima? xDD


----------



## haruki murakami (30 Dic 2017)

Ahora hay 2 agujeros negros, Bitcoin y Ripple uniendosele.
Ripple aun no esta en coinbase, la carga deben ser senales de que alguien sabe sobre su listamiento y se forrara muchisiiiiiisimo? En Q1 Coinbase listara nuevas coins.

Ethereum y Dash esperando su momento.


----------



## Divad (30 Dic 2017)

axier dijo:


> Tengo 3 ethereums, me está tentando mucho *Dash*...veis buena idea cascarle 2 ethereums a Dash? veo a dash marcándose un x2 bastantes antes que a ethereum, alguno me anima? xDD



Lo guapo de acabar el año es igualar tu marca o pegarte una buena corrida ::

ETH si habla el niño sube el pan y Dash para acabar mínimo igualaría su marca.

Valora los festivales que se están dando en ripple, lo mismo ocurrirá con todos.

Igual sí son tiempos de ponerse en modo hold ienso: aunque de igual modo se podría sacar provecho si hay bots en valores altos. Los límites serían más altos de lo normal y si no están, orden con valor acabado por delante de los números redondos y si cobro y se va al foso recomprar.

Para surfear con más tranquilidad recomiendo tener criptos en modo hodl.


----------



## juli (30 Dic 2017)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Ahora hay 2 agujeros negros, Bitcoin y Ripple uniendosele.
> Ripple aun no esta en coinbase, la carga deben ser senales de que alguien sabe sobre su listamiento y se forrara muchisiiiiiisimo? En Q1 Coinbase listara nuevas coins.
> 
> Ethereum y Dash esperando su momento.



Invito a releer el post de ayer en el que mencionaba al gobierno chino y que BTC rezara para que no fuese Chucky ( Jihan) quien estuviese detrás de una moneda de 3 billones de coins. 

Quien convierta el canibalismo de Nakamoto en un triángulo en lugar de un péndulo - un movimiento en 3 pasos en lugar de 2 ( hace falta mucho fiat - de los que nombras, Dash no lo tendría - ) - es una MUY seria amenaza , al MÁXIMO nivel, para BTC...incluso para todo Shitland.

Las claves, insisto...son las puertas a FIAT ( ahí, Dash si podría zafarse ). Y por supuesto, meto a Lee en el ajo, por encima de Dash ( tiene una coin inflacionable y tiene un sistema de puerta a fiat a su capricho...y, por cierto, "casualmente" , tiene CASH contante y sonante a dar por culo desde hace unas semanas ).

Palomitas.


----------



## Divad (30 Dic 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Parece un HCH ¿no?
> 
> 
> Divad dijo:
> ...





Divad dijo:


> Para los nuevos que no tengan ni idea de como entrar a criptolandia
> David Lozano - Para entrar en criptolandia NO se paga. Si... | Facebook
> 
> El mercado acabará el año por encima de los 666B? 8:::



Ripple compartiendo el juego con ETH, Dash, Neo, Waves, Komodo, Monero, Lumens,...

Las pasarelas CRIPTO/FIAT se hacen realidad. Bitcoin y exchanges en peligro de extinción 8:

Para los valientes que surfean criptos del top hay que tener en cuenta Global Charts | CoinMarketCap superar máximos ya es aviso de tormenta 8:


----------



## -bubble- (30 Dic 2017)

¿Que opinais del competidor de Decentraland (MANA)?

Al parecer es un proyecto ruso.

MARK.SPACE (MRK)

MarkSpace

MARK.SPACE (MRK) - ICO rating and details | ICObench

EDIT: Los comentarios del face de David Lozano no tienen desperdicio:

"David , amigo, ¿no te has planteado que si te dejan ganar tan fácil es porque luego esas ganancias carecerán de valor? Esa gente no regala nada. Y menos algo que reduzca la diferencia de poder entre ellos y tú. Ojalá me equivoque."

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"Dejan ganar para que los amigos del juego se lleven sus tajadas y disfruten de Ibiza, Dubai,... se hacen ricos siguiendo los patrones del creador del juego.

Lo que sucede ahora es que las ordenes antes de ser ejecutas quedan a la vista ante todos y sin tener ni puta idea de los patrones, FIBO, o ser amigo de,... puedes llevarte tu premio.

El boom de las criptos comenzará en 2018 y al final todos acabarán pasando por el aro. Ahora cada uno tiene la oportunidad de salvar sus ahorros y tener más dinero si se lo curra o no haga nada.

El objetivo del nuevo juego es mantener a todo SER entretenido y si encima por no hacer nada ya le das alegrías... pues ya me dirás como lo hacemos para que todo SER despierte en conciencia mientras tanto, acumular fichas para ir disfrutando cada uno en su camino


----------



## Oso Amoroso (30 Dic 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Sus presento el ..coin español para el mundo; nacida en León...; con euro nombre: EUROCOIN.
> 
> Previa recomendación de iniciar su lectura por la última página/último párrafo.
> 
> ...



A mi todo lo que mezcle tecnologia y español me da repelus, llamame desconfiado, racista tecnologico  o parecido.


----------



## orbeo (30 Dic 2017)

Miro blockfolio y tengo todas en rojo menos Stellar qué sigue a su rollo. Estoy por vender las 3 mierdas chinas que tengo muertas del asco y pasarlo todo a Xlm


----------



## paketazo (30 Dic 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Sus presento el ..coin español para el mundo; nacida en León...; con euro nombre: EUROCOIN.
> 
> Previa recomendación de iniciar su lectura por la última página/último párrafo.
> 
> ...



El broker castuzo que ya nos retendrá el 23% para el tío Monty.

Le deseo buena andadura, pero casi que prefiero mover mis fichas en la mierda de waves dex, que al menos no me pide ADN.

El futuro de los exchanger si todo termina como debe, es desaparecer.

A largo plazo las apps unificarán la posibilidad de intercambiar fichas de modo descentralizado (hoy ya se puede hacer). O simplemente usarlas como bien de consumo final.

La época dorada de los exchanger ha sido de momento desde el 2014, pero a partir del 2020 su uso debería ir decreciendo, y cualquiera que lleve tiempo en esto, entenderá que descentralización, no casa con lo que vemos a diario en los exchangers de turno.

Nos han sido muy útiles para distribuir la fase inicial de las coins, pero no deberían de tener más protagonismo en el futuro.

Con esta opinión que dejo, no quita para que este proyecto logre una acogida decente en el tercer mundo tecnológico que es España, así que quizá pueda hacerse con su cuota de mercado particular, como lo han hecho brokers caros y obsoletos al estilo de Renta 4, que sobreviven de la "caridad" de los castuzos acomodados y de algún pardillo sin tiempo para comparar.

Un saludo, y buen día...por cierto, recordáis lo que dije ayer de Ripple cuando andaba a 1,50$, de que nosotros no entraríamos, pero los que tienen información sí...¿verdad?...pues ya casi va un 100% desde entonces. Desde mi ignorancia, advierto un ataque orquestado contra el sistema BTC, y los que manejan el cotarro parece que quieren imponer su criterio dándole a Ripple más poder en el asunto (poder se succión tipo agujero negro)

Un saludo de nuevo.


----------



## orbeo (30 Dic 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Después subirán las mierdas chinas y te tiraras de los pelos.



Ya lo sé 

Por eso me voy a ir a dar un paseo a tomar el fresco dejando el móvil en casa.


----------



## RuiKi84 (30 Dic 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> El broker castuzo que ya nos retendrá el 23% para el tío Monty.
> 
> Le deseo buena andadura, pero casi que prefiero mover mis fichas en la mierda de waves dex, que al menos no me pide ADN.
> 
> ...




Ahora mismo BTC igualando los mínimos de dominio de mercado de Junio, veremos si sigue cayendo, el inicio de año va a ser clave para ver la dirección que toma el mercado, obviamente la subida de Ripple de estos últimos 20 días no ha sido orquestada por pececillos.


----------



## impacto (30 Dic 2017)

Da puro miedo leer el foro, (quitando a los que estan siempre) tenian más conocimientos la gente que estaba en Abril que lo que da vueltas ahora. Pero vosotros sabeis que es Ripple? Usarias Ripple para realizar pagos diarios y continuos? Moviendo cuanto? Os gusta abrir pasarelas? Sois unos especuladores que entrais a todo sin valorar nada? luego peña metiendo 100.000 euros y vendran los lloros y los llantos cuando tu dinero baje al 90%, que os creeis que a 2,75 no hay ya muchas ballenas esperando esa cotización con los tenedores y los cuchillos ya preparados?? Entendeis el concepto de equilibrio economico?? os creeis que puede aparecer derrepente una pedazo de mierda como Cardano (si si, como suena: PEDAZO DE MIERDA) y cotizar a más del doble de lo que ha cotizado DASH? 

Por favor, no seais ingenuos, y tengo 150k ADAs, pero aunque tenga un pedazo de arbol delante puedo ver el puto bosque, y no venderé, pero porque la grafica me dice que llegará a 3 pavos, y sin necesidad de demostrar ni probar nada, coño si es que me acuerdo de haber vendido 2000 railblocks a 0.20, Hace un mes, antes de ayer 17, y todavía gente hablando de que se iba a hacer un chuchu to da moon, hacerse un puto x5, es ir a la luna, pero despues ha de volver a la tierra.. imaginaos hacerse un x100, Hasta hace 4 días, si vendias 1000 zoins, le tumbabas la capitalización un 6%, porque habia unos topes muy majos en Criptopia, sino, tranquilamente un dia te la podias llevar por delante, aún así Zoin es un ejemplo de una coin con proyección,ADA?? me cago en la puta, un ejemplo claro de como un dev sale trasquilado de un proyecto o no le gusta estar a la sombra del próximo nobel y te dice... Pues voy a hacer un Ethereum 2.0, el problema es que mañana, te hacen un Cardano 2.0 y te clonan la jugada, sabeis lo que es el fondo/empresa EMURGO?? Pues informaros de lo que es, si mañana quieren que valga Cardano 100 euros lo valdra.

TRON- no se quien lo mencionaba, esta es mi criptoESTAFA favorita, Me da igual que no haya ya idealistas, ni puristas del concepto, pero las CRIPTOMONEDAS se crean con el objetivo de descentralizar, CUALQUIER CRIPTOMONEDA CENTRALIZADA lo unico que será es una gran estafa PONZI, en la que los ultimos pagarán la fiesta.

Los perrooooooos de TRON, tienen lo que se llama un candado centralizado, que quiere decir esto? Pues mirad esto quiere decir, no ya solo que es una criptoestafa totalmente centralizada, quiere decir, que en un hipotetico caso de que se pusieran al a venta un monton de mierdafichas de tron ( no es dificil puesto que las regalaban en algunos exchanges ( la cosa mejora por momentos xDD)), ellso podrían aumentar o reducir, contener el trafico de coins en circulación, subirles el precio, bajarlo si les conviene más, que quiere decir esto.... que hay por ahí una coin con un market como el de LISK( que es una pedazo de bluechip(no tengo)) y que literalmente lo ha conseguido trampeando, falseando y modificando el precio a su antojo, el valor de TRON, solo por esto, solo porque su ceo lo haya confirmado en su Twitter debería ser cero, pero como esto esta lleno de Jon Nieves que no entienden nada, tenemos por ahí estafas con aires e ínfulas de estar baratas... JA, y ya con esto me considero desahogado... ahora empiezo a entender a los Bitcoñeros, no obstante yo deseo que esto no solo vaya para arriba, sino que sea un nuevo paradigma y todos los que os leeis aqui seais ricos... pero mirad las graficas... de verdad creeis que va a ser tan facil?? que los ATH se toman como las cervezas en el Bar...?? cuando se disipe el humo... veamos que quedará en pie en la ciudad...


----------



## Oso Amoroso (30 Dic 2017)

impacto dijo:


> cuando se disipe el humo... veamos que quedará en pie en la ciudad...



Esperemos que por lo menos los barcos y las putas aparte de 3 o cuatro monedas.


----------



## davitin (30 Dic 2017)

Parece que ripple baja.

Ha llegado a estar a casi 2.80 en bittrex, ahora esta sobre los 2 dolares.


----------



## Oso Amoroso (30 Dic 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Parece que ripple baja.
> 
> Ha llegado a estar a casi 2.80 en bittrex, ahora esta sobre los 2 dolares.



A lo tonto eso es un 30% de caida, algunos se estaran dando cabezazos contra la pared en estos momentos como esten negociando a corto plazo.


----------



## djun (30 Dic 2017)

Estos dos aportes de *latostat *y de *Divad *son muy buenos. Deberían ser cabecera de un nuevo hilo que debería actualizarse. 

Como dice *Divad*, en huobi hay una descripción de lo que hace cada Token al pasar el raton por encima:
Bitcoin intercambio | Ethereum | Comprar Bitcoin con Litecoin - Un intercambio crypto-crypto, Huobi.pro


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...peculacion-altcoins-iii-391.html#post21003801



latostat dijo:


> Siguiendo la dinámica del otro día estaría bien que a la vez que hablamos de chicharros que un día para otro te pueden triplicar aunque sean todo marketing hablemos de monedas que hacen cosas, *de blockchains que hacen cosas* según acuñó Juli el día 28 de Noviembre del año 7 d.B (después del Bitcoin). Hay muchas por lo que estaría bien que de todas ellas hiciéramos una pequeña sinopsis objetiva para ir descubriendo tecnologías que nos parecen interesantes, aunque con esto no basta, luego habrá que valorar el proyecto, el equipo, el producto, la capitalización de mercado a mí de esta lista me parecen interesantes como proyecto e inversión a largo plazo sóo un par pero así al menos vamos conociendo distintos sectores. A ver si entre todos podemos ampliarla:
> 
> *Sector del anonimato*
> 
> ...





Iniciado por *Divad*
Especulacion con ALTCOINS - Página 305

Queriendo hacer un árbol de ETH y me encuentro que tiene ya 30 hijos capitalizando

Voy a explicar brevemente de que se encargará y añadiré un link directo a la web para que lo mire cualquiera o ayude a completar la información errónea y/o falte.

*storj* => Almacenamiento en la nube y uso de MB (pagas lo que consumas) 

*GameCredits* => Tiene pinta de comerse todo el mercado de juegos. 

*Augur* => Apuestas 

*Golem* => Alquilar equipo (CPU, almacenamiento, GPU, ...), 

*Gnosis* => Seguros 

*DigixDAO* => Mercado materia prima 

*SingularDTV* => Entretenimiento (cine) 

*Iconomi* => Inversión (fondo de pensiones?) 

*iExec RLC* => Alquilar equipo (CPU, almacenamiento, GPU, ...) 

*Round* => Apuestas para juegos (DOTA2, LOL,...) 

*FirstBlood *=> Apuestas para juegos/deporte (Se puede hacer apuestas P2P) 

*TokenCard *=> Tarjeta y app para usar el chorro de criptos que estoy escribiendo. 

*Melon *=> Gestiona los activos digitales de la red ETH. 

*Xaurum* => Tiene valor blockchain equivalente en oro y puede ser cambiado por oro. Puedes minar oro de forma conjunta. 

*Wings* => Crear, unirse y administrar DAOs. 

*WeTrust* => Realizar préstamos. 

*Swarm City* => Crea tu foro o participa en los ya existentes. 

*Chronobank* => Tipo Uber, contratados por horas en cualquier oficio. Creación de bolsa de horas disponibles de cada persona según su oficio. 

*Matchpool* => Crear foros y te lo follas como quieras. 

*Edgeless* => Casino 

*Nexium *=> Juego MOBA en tiempo real. Venta y compra de objetos. La beta ha salido el 3/05/17, el juego sale el 28/06/17. 

*vSlice *=> Ayuda para los desarrolladores de juego. Se vendió por mil millones a Facebook. 

*Lunyr *=> Periodistas valorando que noticias son fiables,... 

*Pluton *=> Paga con FIAT/BTC/ETH usando NFC 

*Ethereum Movie* => Financiación de películas. 

*Yocoin *=> Realizar pagos, enviar dinero,... 

*Arcade Token* => Tipo Uber. 

*Bitpark Coin* => Seguros 

*Soarcoin *=> Enviar y recibir pagos como si fuese en negro de forma anónima 

*AMIS *=> Préstamos 

*GoldUnionCoin* => Relacionado con metales preciosos (chinos) 

*TaaS *=> Realizar inversiones. 


::: *ICO*:::

*Aragon* => Sistema judicial, capaz de parar la red en caso de detectar un ataque. 

*Ethereum Link* => Inversiones digitales respaldados con la plata. 

*EthBits *=> Operaciones seguras P2P y cuentas bancarias. (Acuerdos para abrir oficinas en Reino Unido, Francia, España, China, EE.UU. y Australia.) 

*AKASHA *=> Periodismo, premiar publicaciones,... 

*ETHREAL*
Evento para el 19 de mayo de 2017, por 599$ te ponen al día. 

Iorana,


----------



## EDV (30 Dic 2017)

Agradezco mucho el trabajazo que os estáis dando con el listado de cryptos.

Dicho esto, en cuanto a Ripple, como dije muy atrás, el token en sí es que no es necesario para el funcionamiento de la plataforma, no es la moneda de cambio. Si el proyecto va bien es normal que suba el token por inercia pero el token no es necesario. Esto ya indepedientemente de lo que comentan los compas de la descentralización, que es otra.

Que no se me malinterprete, si aún tuviera Ripple (las vendí en el primer semestre justo después de un pump bestial cuando vi que empezaba a caer) estaría bailando pero no deberíais quedaros para ganar el último dólar. Bueno, eso en ninguna pero en ésta a mi al menos me da bastante miedo.


----------



## juli (30 Dic 2017)

Stellar Lumens, en "mantenimiento" en Bittrex.

Cualquier agente de este sistema "memocrático" puede declarar un corralito de facto...a escala de su posición en el tingláo. Cualquiera. Desde Coinbase a un tipo de León que menea 4 Criptos a su lado. Ni siquiera se necesita un presidente de un banco, ni un regulador de un banco nacional para ello.

Y nadie. Nadie. Sabe a qué atenerse dentro de 3 horas. 

Volviendo a un debate sepultado hace meses ya : Vamos a pedir regluación A GRITOS.

Da la sensación, por cierto...de que quienes soltaron este "virus" , este modelo económico hiperextractivo , llevan jugando a ese monopoly en sus sobremesas domésticas desde hace posiblemente las mismas décadas que las que fue diseñado para su implantación global...

Mentras ,los pollos corren sin cabeza.


----------



## EDV (30 Dic 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Dices que las transacciones no se hacen utilizando esos tokens?... Porque si es el caso no veo el porque se comercializa el token... Si es unicamente un protocolo interno bancario.
> 
> Lo logico seria invertir en ripple como accionista en ese caso, no comprando tokens.



La moneda Ripple es distinta del protocolo Ripple. Los bancos realmente no compran ni mantienen XRP, lo que usan es el protocolo Ripple.

Ahora bien, eso no quita que al adoptar ese protocolo el token Ripple esté mejor posicionado que otros para entrar en ese sistema como moneda de intercambio, que lo va a estar. 

Los tokens de Ripple fueron creados y controlados por Ripple Labs, la entidad privada que ha creado Ripple. No es un token que fuera creado con la idea de ser una moneda como sí lo son por ejemplo Bitcoin o ETH. Cuando se realiza una operación se quema una parte de los XRP, desaparecen para siempre. 

Parece ser que el XRP se creó como una medida de anti-spam, para que llenar la red de operaciones costara algo. En cualquier caso no es que se vayan a acabar, hay demasiados para lo que se quema en cada operación.

Gente que está en contra de Ripple hace referencia a que el supply está controlado en gran parte por los creadores (más de un 60%) y eso hace que el precio esté artificialmente caro. También que no es una blockchain abierta y que los objetivos de la empresa, de la empresa son, pueden hacer lo que quieran.

Los propios creadores dicen:



> Private exchanges and liquidity providers may choose to hold additional XRP for trading. Ripple (the company) does not promote XRP as a speculative investment.



Gateway Guide | Ripple

Esta explicación está bastante bien resumida creo yo:

https://steemit.com/cryptocurrency/@primeer/why-ripple-token-xrp-is-terribly-overvalued

No sé si el valor de XRP está hinchado como dice el artículo, puede que no, pero la explicación del funcionamiento de Ripple conviene conocerla.


----------



## juli (30 Dic 2017)

por cierto...algún exchange donde tradear Stellar siga disponible ? Gracias.


----------



## Gurney (30 Dic 2017)

Juli, Kraken va.


----------



## Wens (30 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> por cierto...algún exchange donde tradear Stellar siga disponible ? Gracias.



Hace una hora he estado tradeando con ellas en Binance sin ningún problema


----------



## StalkerTlön (30 Dic 2017)

Hola a todos. Me incorporo a escribir en el foro. Llevo tiempo siguiendo los comentarios y gracias a ello, en el poco tiempo que llevo en las criptos, la cosa ha ido bien. Especialmente doy las gracias a Divad (compré Dent a precio de risa) y a Juli (Pivx,Phore, etc..) por compartir conocimentos. Por cierto Juli, Stellar va bien en Binance.


----------



## superlily (30 Dic 2017)

Hace unos pocos meses me metí de nuevo en este mundillo de las criptomonedas. Tras mucho leer he llegado a la conclusión de que quiero entre un 15% y un 20% de mi cartera en monedas anónimas, pero me gustaría preguntaros en este sentido cuál sería la mejor distribución.

Hablo de unos 1500-2000 euros en total, máximo. Hasta el momento tengo solamente un zcash pero me gustaría completar este objetivo con una o dos monedas más de este tipo, ¿algún consejo? La idea sería aumentar algo de zcash y comprar el mismo importe de otra, o bien pillar otras dos sin más, a partes iguales. Monedas en las que he pensado hasta ahora: Monero (quizá prefiero otra que venga de mas abajo, pero no la descarto), PIVX, Zencash. Pero estoy abierto a otras.


Aclaro que mi intención es comprar y holdear, voy a largo. 

Gracias.


----------



## StalkerTlön (30 Dic 2017)

Por cierto... ¿que os parece Naga? Está subiendo fuerte ahora en HitBTC


----------



## Alotrópico (30 Dic 2017)

No sé si lo habéis dicho ya, pero parece que la gráfica eth/btc va para arriba, espero que no sea solo por la caída del btc


Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## stiff upper lip (30 Dic 2017)

superlily dijo:


> Hace unos pocos meses me metí de nuevo en este mundillo de las criptomonedas. Tras mucho leer he llegado a la conclusión de que quiero entre un 15% y un 20% de mi cartera en monedas anónimas, pero me gustaría preguntaros en este sentido cuál sería la mejor distribución.
> 
> Hablo de unos 1500-2000 euros en total, máximo. Hasta el momento tengo solamente un zcash pero me gustaría completar este objetivo con una o dos monedas más de este tipo, ¿algún consejo? La idea sería aumentar algo de zcash y comprar el mismo importe de otra, o bien pillar otras dos sin más, a partes iguales. Monedas en las que he pensado hasta ahora: Monero (quizá prefiero otra que venga de mas abajo, pero no la descarto), PIVX, Zencash. Pero estoy abierto a otras.
> 
> ...



Mirate Zoin, aun está barata


----------



## Drewcastle (30 Dic 2017)

La mayoria del top 200 bajando, donde se va todo ese dinero?


----------



## Azkenchack (30 Dic 2017)

Drewcastle dijo:


> La mayoria del top 200 bajando, donde se va todo ese dinero?



Al banco...muchos querán recoger beneficios antes de perder lo poco que metieron

Enviado desde mi U20 Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## impacto (30 Dic 2017)

Drewcastle dijo:


> La mayoria del top 200 bajando, donde se va todo ese dinero?



Hay tres tipos de monedas y una rara avis, una excepción.

1- Monedas con un cap adaptado a la disposición de sus holders y la opinión y preferencia por esa moneda. Las bajadas de estas monedas son mucho mas progresivas y las recuperaciones suelen ser relativamente rapidas.

2- Monedas con trillones de coins, estas monedas falsean violentamente el marketcap general haciendo que aparezcan y desaparezcan miles de millones en minutos (Seamos realistas y no inocentes, esas transferencias monetarias es casi imposible que se produzcan sin levantar las alarmas hasta de los paraisos fiscales, y no seria tan facil volver a introducirlos en el sistema, ni hacia delante (limpiar 15.000 millones son años) ni hacia atras, te pones a comprar con 15.000 millones de golpe coins con caps ajustados y revientas el cap, puedes hasta asaltar la banca, y esto se produce minuto si minuto no :XX: 

3- Monedas trampeadas, monedas que no tienen uso o que tienen un uso manipulado y se plantan con caps de cagarse encima, con movimientos en libretas hipertrampeadas( lo que hicieron con el BTC en aquella maniobra de rescate no hace tanto) la paradoja de estas monedas es que son necesarias para que el sistema no se desplome a dia de hoy, todas son correlativas a BTC y se mantienen incluso en ecosistemas paralelos que retroalimentan a la madre, que posteriormente devuelve la argamasa al muro, y lo fortifica. Bitcoin Cash por ejemplo estaría en este grupo (para mi dominará el cap en un tiempo) es una moneda centralizada totalmente, los dueños de la misma manejan el cap y lo mueven ciclicamente con el mismo planteamiento que BTC, le pegan un bocado y le ofrecen una de sus cagadas para que se mantenga vivo, le han pegado ya tres, y se mueve peligrosisisimamente(BTC) sobre una linea que le puede suponer el hachazo final, fork.lol quien lo vea que lo quiera ver, el puto BTC se esta comiendo la energia electrica de varios paises para mantenerse vivo, cuanto se permitirá esto?? Una BC ineficiente puede ser destruida? ya hemos visto casos, el sistema puede colapsar, en una hipotetica adopcion masiva, colapsaria en horas... :Aplauso: 

4 Y la rara avís es BTC, con medio supply perdido, 9kk en la cuenta madre ( tambien los tiene en BTC) BTC a nivel financiero, es el fenomeno más interesante de la historia, como explicarlo, como ver desarrollarse un un ecosistema vivo, pero totalmente artificial, la criatura original, ha creado un mundo de proporciones biblicas y posibilidades infinitas y todavia por descubrir, la cuestión siempre es que pasará cuando alguno de los ecosistemas se haga más gordo que el padre, esa es la madre de todas las cuestiones.

Con esto lo que quiero decir es que el dinero ni entra ni sale en las proporciones que se ve en Coinmarketcap, son solo oscilaciones de miles de millones de monedas con precios distintos en cada uno de los grupos, ya te digo, yo con operaciones de 1000 zoins, que por ejemplo a 0.16 son 160 pavos:XX: y les bajaba 300.000 euros la capitalizacion :abajo: :XX: tengo miles de capturas, jajajjaj en verdad con muchisimas monedas, en etherdelta si comprabas unos idice(100 leuros) hace un par de meses, les subias 1 millon la capitalización, tal cual. Un ilustre forero de por aquí le llamaba "contabilidad bulgara" jajaaja


----------



## Drewcastle (30 Dic 2017)

Azkenchack dijo:


> Al banco...muchos querán recoger beneficios antes de perder lo poco que metieron
> 
> Enviado desde mi U20 Plus mediante Tapatalk



Ya pero la conversion de criptos a fiat no es tan facil, primero tendrian que pasar a una moneda puente con fiat, eso deberia reflejar cierta subida oal menos cierta estabilidad en ese tipo de monedas no? Aunque momentaneamente claro, pero si todo el mundo esta pasando las shitcoins a las criptos principlaes, supongo que deberia tener un efecto estabilizador en comparacion a otras criptos.


----------



## Claudius (30 Dic 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Dices que las transacciones no se hacen utilizando esos tokens?... Porque si es el caso no veo el porque se comercializa el token... Si es unicamente un protocolo interno bancario.
> 
> Lo logico seria invertir en ripple como accionista en ese caso, como quien invierte en Cisco, no comprando tokens.



Es lo que tiene de ser un cuñao/s vs
otros que saben de que va el tema, técnicamente, políticamente y financiaremente hablando, y esperan su momento pacientemente. 
Mañana 31 tocará la campana Ripple, de salida de 2018, se esté o no se esté de acuerdo con su rol.


----------



## Pimlico (30 Dic 2017)

Esta cayendo Dent, recomdais comprar ahora o esperar a que caiga mas?


----------



## plus ultra (30 Dic 2017)

djun dijo:


> Buscando una wallet para Enigma (ENG).
> 
> He mirado MyEtherWallet (versón 3.11.1.6) y ahí no está Enigma (ENG)
> 
> ...



Aun no lo he probado ya que aun conservo mis ENG en exchange pero todo token de ETH lo puedes meter en ledger nano s.


----------



## StalkerTlön (30 Dic 2017)

Pimlico dijo:


> Esta cayendo Dent, recomdais comprar ahora o esperar a que caiga mas?



Yo tengo mis dudas ahora...
Parece que no esta claro el tema de la relación entre el valor de DENT en la aplicacion y el valor de mercado... la peña esta un poco mosca en el grupo de Telegram.

No obstante, creo que hasta febrero y empiece en Android no se va a ver el verdadero potencial. No se si me equivocaré, pero pienso que quien tiene un Iphone (IOS), le suele sobrar más la pasta... y quizas no use tanto DENT como la gente que usa Android, siendo además un mercado más amplio.


----------



## besto (30 Dic 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> El Agujero negro resiste...



Si el soporte en 12000 no aguanta ahí sí que se va a poner a prueba el txiringuito... 

Yo voto porque vemos el 8000 para el 10-15 de enero.


----------



## Claudius (30 Dic 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> En estos tiempos tan maravillosos basta apelar al cuñadismo para acabar una conversación, ya no hace falta argumentar, con dividir entre "cuñados" y "los del nuevo paradigma" ya se acabó...



Argumentar por Internet, en muchos casos es dar clases particulares free, y el conocimiento que es escaso cotiza en bolsa. 

Da las gracias siempre que alguien te de formación gratis. En las escuelas de negocio se cobran los cursos-master a 4-7000 eur.



El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Si tú eres de los del "nuevo paradigma" deberías entrar en ripple ahora, cuando capitaliza 100.000 millones... Total, será la moneda global, está tirada de precio :: ... Además han entrado mentes lúcidas que "saben de que va el tema"... ¿qué puede fallar?



A lo mejor es que estoy en xrp desde hace bastantes meses acumulando..


----------



## stiff upper lip (30 Dic 2017)

impacto dijo:


> Hay tres tipos de monedas y una rara avis, una excepción.
> 
> 1- Monedas con un cap adaptado a la disposición de sus holders y la opinión y preferencia por esa moneda. Las bajadas de estas monedas son mucho mas progresivas y las recuperaciones suelen ser relativamente rapidas.
> 
> ...



Pero eso ocurrirá también en la bolsa no?


----------



## plus ultra (30 Dic 2017)

Ojo que no se os pase un dato muy importante y es que papa BTC esta en un dominance del 37.9% y no parece que pare,su mínimo histórico fue 37.8% antes de la ultima gran subida.

Yo digo que dentro de BTC hay mucha ballena muy poderosa y dudo que la dejen caer aun mas,ya no hablamos de los aficionadillos de los exchanges,bots... aqui dentro ya hay manos que tienen que dar explicaciones a inversores y captar nuevos clientes para mantener su chiringuito recien estrenado,entiendace futuros y nada mejor que la publicidad te la de uno que metió en 18.000$ y ahora ve sus BTC en 25.000$.


----------



## haruki murakami (30 Dic 2017)

Para los holders de QASH y los lectores del foro escondidos aun

QUOINE/LIQUID & QASH in comparison to FAIRX & STELLAR : LiquidQASH

Ya en Redit sacaron la misma pregunta que me hice... Lo de Stellar lumens y el fairx en comparacion a la plataforma liquid de los exchanges QUOINE y Qriptox...

Lo que decia... QASH va a ser la contraparte asiatica a Stellar lumens...lo cierto es que parece que Stellar e IBM ya le lleva algunos meses de ventaja a QASH, pero no olvidemos que detras de QASH anda el gobierno Japones y bancos como Goldman Sachs, Merryl Lynch, Credit Suisse..y otros bancos Japoneses.

*Paketazo*, al cual respeto mucho como forero por sus consejos y su experiencia en otros mercados, habla de la desintegracion de los exchanges para que todo quede decentralizado, y que las apps hagan el resto para intercambiar cryptos...

Pues la propuesta de QASH es unificar los exchanges en una unica plataforma, via app que podra ser usada en tu cel o en tu pc, la idea es que por ejemplo, tienes solo Enigma (ENG), y quieres comprar EOS, pues lo que haria la plataforma Liquid seria que de manera autonoma te cambie tus ENG por EOS de la manera mas economica posible y automatica conectandose a todos los exchange...si eso esta bien, y para que QASH? La utilidad de QASH radica en que si compras con QASH tus cryptos te daran 5% de descuento, es poco el descuento, por supuesto, pero si eres un gran inversionista y vas a comprar 50 millones USD en cryptos....pues tendras un descuento de 2.5 millones USD que podras invertir en lo que quieras...

QASH podría llegar a ser la primera playaforma masiva de entrada de cualquier clase de fiat, porque Liquid (plataforma) está ya pensada desde sus inicios para que se pueda invertir en muchos pares con FIAT, yo soy colombiano, digamos que por ahora la unica manera de cambiar mis pesos colombianos COP para comprar cryptos es pasarme por localbitcoins y comprar bitcoins y luego meterme a un exchange y cambiar bitcoin por el crypto que quiera...la otra opcion es la tarjeta de credito y comprar e un exchange que me metera sus comisiones...
Ahora, liquid planea primero entrar con los grandes pares fiat, en latinoamerica entraría supongo a Mexico, Chile y Brasil...en sus pares fiat..y luego iria entrandose en los otros.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (30 Dic 2017)

Así que eran Scam,decian algunos,eh, pues ahí van Naga y Kin a toda pastilla


----------



## paketazo (30 Dic 2017)

Os recuerdo lo de siempre...que nunca está de más.

Mirad las rich list de las top, o por ejemplo los nodos en las coins potentillas...Dash en máximos históricos de nuevo tras esta bajada.

En los exchangers, no se negocia más tokens hay los que había en plena subida hace una semana, por lo que la bajada se ha orquestado con el papel disponible en estos.

Para ver una bajada seria y fundamentada "ojo a lo de fundamentada", hemos de ver volumen creciente en los exchangers, desaparecer nodos, bajar los hash rates...y esto no está pasando, incluso en algunos casos sucede lo contrario.

Están sacudiendo el árbol en muchos casos buscando el -50% desde máximos para coins del top 10/20

Quieren su botín, pero cada vez les cuesta más que los holders que creen en esto suelten cantidades gordas, se han de conformar en las calderillas de los recién llegados asustadizos.

Un saludo


----------



## haruki murakami (30 Dic 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Negocie al plazo que negocie, se da cabezazos por las plusvas que están volando.
> 
> Si tienes x papeles, y con las mismas chapas ahora pudieras tener 1.4 papeles... ¿ no te das como poco un: Toma y ponte la medalla al FOMO del año!?
> 
> ...



Valoro mucho tus aportes NF, saludame al clapham si tienes contacto con el. Suerte con Enigma, tal vez me haga unas cuantas...


----------



## StalkerTlön (30 Dic 2017)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Así que eran Scam,decian algunos,eh, pues ahí van Naga y Kin a toda pastilla



Naga a tope de nuevo!!


----------



## Divad (30 Dic 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dos libros que recomiendo leer a todo SER que se cree un desgraciado y no entiende porque le suceden las cosas "malas" y "buenas"...

El libro de Sara
El Kyblaion - Los misterios de Hermes Tres Iniciados

Y uno mismo se queda como nuevo, como si te hicieras un root total y tomas el control de tus acciones.



StalkerTlön dijo:


> Yo tengo mis dudas ahora...
> Parece que no esta claro el tema de la relación entre el valor de DENT en la aplicacion y el valor de mercado... la peña esta un poco mosca en el grupo de Telegram.
> 
> No obstante, creo que hasta febrero y empiece en Android no se va a ver el verdadero potencial. No se si me equivocaré, pero pienso que quien tiene un Iphone (IOS), le suele sobrar más la pasta... y quizas no use tanto DENT como la gente que usa Android, siendo además un mercado más amplio.



La relación del valor de la cripto con el valor de los MB/GB está explicada por reddit. 

Ahora está barata para que los amigos de las operadoras entren a buen precio. La APP funciona y para que se use de forma masiva solo faltaría que EEUU acabe censurando Internet y la vía de escape sea Dent :: es una forma de que el rebaño sea dirigido a la nueva granja 8:

El juego hará creer que es descentralizado pero en realidad está centralizado y para enmascararlo (como de costumbre) nos pasaremos todos los días votando propuestas (democracia global y local) y así estaremos bien entretenidos creyéndonos que estamos mejorando la realidad que compartimos...

Mientras los amos del juego contarán con sus mejores juguetes en el caso que alguno se pase de listo :fiufiu:
Kalashnikov fabrica un &apos;terminator&apos; inteligente capaz de decidir a quién disparar sin intervención humana | Tecnología Home | EL MUNDO


----------



## silverwindow (30 Dic 2017)

Huele bastante mal.
Se esta vendiendo de todo.Vuelta al fiat.


----------



## Divad (30 Dic 2017)

silverwindow dijo:


> Huele bastante mal.
> Se esta vendiendo de todo.Vuelta al fiat.



Controla el baile Global Charts | CoinMarketCap y no solo estarás más tranquilo sino que estarás preparado para surfear cualquier ola


----------



## silverwindow (30 Dic 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Controla el baile Global Charts | CoinMarketCap y no solo estarás más tranquilo sino que estarás preparado para surfear cualquier ola



No si estoy tranquilo y en plusvis,pero prefiero ver la tormenta des de fuera,por si las moscas.

Por cierto,que paso con la app de dent ? es un truño? poco uso?
ha pegado un buena ostiaa


----------



## haruki murakami (30 Dic 2017)

Yo no entraría a Dent por nada del mundo...su concepto no me termina de convencer nisiquiera para especular. Pero cada cual tiene sus convicciones y sus fundamentos y todo eso es bidn respetable.


----------



## Divad (30 Dic 2017)

silverwindow dijo:


> No si estoy tranquilo y en plusvis,pero prefiero ver la tormenta des de fuera,por si las moscas.
> 
> Por cierto,que paso con la app de dent ? es un truño? poco uso?
> ha pegado un buena ostiaa



Con dent pasa lo mismo que con todas. Igual que sube, también baja ::

Si has pillado las dent en máximos como quien compró BTC a 20k, pues es normal que esté calentito 

La diferencia entre ambas es que una es nueva y viene más cerca de 0 y la otra se ha flipado y no le meten actualizaciones. 

Todo se mueve como si estuviese en un péndulo. Si el proyecto avanza y el péndulo va hacia adelante los pasos serán más largos, cuando retrocede suele ser la mitad del recorrido. Si el proyecto no avanza el retroceso será mayor.

En el juego hay dos péndulos
1) Cryptocurrency Market Capitalizations | CoinMarketCap
2) crypto

Cuando el 1) está en máximos se avecina corrección en criptolandia.
Cuando el 1) vuelve de una corrección y la 2) está en máximos se avecina corrección en la.crypto.

El chollo llega cuando hay corrección 1) y te pilla subido en una o varias criptos con un festival montado 

Si todo subiese hasta el infinito y más allá... El juego sería absurdo y hasta el más tonto cambiaría sus papeles por chapas virtuales ::

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## besto (30 Dic 2017)

Global Charts | CoinMarketCap

Ademas de mirar el bitcoin, para ver un sell off total yo miraria que se hayan perdido tendencias en el grafico del mercado global. Si miras 1año en logaritmico todavia no estamos muy mal.


----------



## Pimlico (30 Dic 2017)

Que ha pasado al final con Sonm Davitin?


----------



## haruki murakami (30 Dic 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Haruki, no me dí cuenta que mencionas a Enigma.
> 
> Pulgoso no se casa con nadie; si algo coge pendiente negativa en un mercado que se está poniendo negata, cuando llega el sell off, no se mira ni si hay niño dentro de la bañera...; va todo por la ventana.., y un par de horas después nos reunimos en el estado mayor, para decidir sobre el futuro,... No valoramos lo que hemos perdido, eso no nos aporta nada..., solo si se puede ganar.
> 
> ...



Pues parece que se recupera...muy poco..por lo menos no se ha quedado debajo del 2.0


----------



## paketazo (30 Dic 2017)

Hoy he pillado para el medio plazo unas OMG a ver que traen de nuevo, principalmente por la pinta del chart, y por que me da la impresión de que hay acumulación viendo el gráfico BTC/OMG y ETH/OMG

No suelo acertar demasiado, pero aquí dejo constancia de ello, cuando pillé andaba sobre 13,30$ a ver que pasa...poca cosa, 500 chapas por probar.

Un saludo


----------



## axier (30 Dic 2017)

No pensáis que a Dash le espera un 2018 bonito bonito?

GitHub - dashpay/dash-roadmap: Official Dash-CORE Roadmap


----------



## psiloman (30 Dic 2017)

ZEN pumpeando, por casualidad estaba en Bittrex a ver donde metía algo en bitcoin y la he cogido al vuelo.

Bajón mientras escribo esto, de 0.0050 a 0.0041, aunque ahora se recupera un poco. Ha sido muy raro, en el Order Book no había ninguna orden de venta fuerte. Hacen lo que quieren con nosotros en los pumps.


----------



## Divad (30 Dic 2017)

En binance ripple/eth soporte 0.002 esperando justo encima


----------



## djun (30 Dic 2017)

Ya encontré las billeteras que buscaba para QASH y ENG. En Legder nano s creo que también estarán incluidas como tokens de Eth, pero no lo he probado. Hay que hacer lo siguiente:

*Tutorial para agregar QASH y Enigma (ENG) a MyEtherWallet.*

Para agregar *QASH*: 
1. Clic en "*Add Custom Token*" 
2. Ingresar la dirección del contrato del token. Cada token tiene el suyo, QASH tiene la siguiente: 
*0x618E75Ac90b12c6049Ba3b27f5d5F8651b0037F6 *
3. Ingresar el Símbolo: *QASH* 
4. Ingresar decimales: *6* 
5. Clic en *Guardar*. 
6. Probar con enviar una pequeña cantidad primero para confirmar que todo sea correcto.


Para agregar *Enigma (ENG)*: 
1. Clic en "*Add Custom Token*" 
2. Ingresar la dirección del contrato del token. Cada token tiene el suyo, ENG tiene la siguiente: 
*0xf0ee6b27b759c9893ce4f094b49ad28fd15a23e4* 
3. Ingresar el Símbolo: *ENG *
4. Ingresar decimales: *8* 
5. Clic en *Guardar*. 
6. Probar con enviar una pequeña cantidad primero para confirmar que todo sea correcto.


----------



## StalkerTlön (30 Dic 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Dos libros que recomiendo leer a todo SER que se cree un desgraciado y no entiende porque le suceden las cosas "malas" y "buenas"...
> 
> El libro de Sara
> El Kyblaion - Los misterios de Hermes Tres Iniciados
> ...



El Kybalion, lo he leido y releido...Y alguna vez lo he regalado. Valdeande habla de el también. El de Sara no lo conozco, gracias por la recomendación.

En cuanto a DENT, gracias, lo miraré en Reddit. Lo que me intriga es que las operadoras telefónicas (o empresas como Apple, etc, que en el fondo tienen los mismos dueños) acepten entrar en ese juego, es demasiado disruptivo. ¿Piensas que a largo plazo pueda funcionar DENT?


----------



## Divad (30 Dic 2017)

StalkerTlön dijo:


> El Kybalion, lo he he leido y releido...Y alguna vez lo he regalado. Valdeande habla de el también. El de Sara no lo conozco, gracias por la recomendación.
> 
> En cuanto a DENT, gracias, lo miraré en Reddit. Lo que me intriga es que las operadoras telefónicas (o empresas como Apple, etc, que en el fondo tienen los mismos dueños) acepten entrar en ese juego, es demasiado disruptivo. ¿Piensas que a largo plazo pueda funcionar DENT?



Para comprender mejor el Kybalion recomiendo leer primero el libro de Sara. Está a 55€ el libro y una vez leído sabrás que el valor que tiene es incalculable (como de igual modo lo es el Kybalion).
El libro de Sara (Relatos): Amazon.es: Esther Hicks, Jerry Hicks, Camila Batlles Vinn: Libros


Dent tenía una primera prueba de fuego en ver si era real lo que hace o era scam: dar DATOS por Apple. Prueba realizada y en expansión.

La siguiente prueba viene con Android, viendo que Dent es la única cripto que se encarga de facilitar datos y con apple funciona, con android sucederá lo mismo. Uno puede tener sus deudas en el fiduciario pero puede seguir viviendo en el nuevo juego con los datos de Dent y cambiando criptos por papeles o retirarlos hasta 400€ con halcash.

Con spectrocoin me estoy pagando los datos del móvil con las chapas.

En Dent entré desde la ICO con 600€, por ser de los primeros que estaba en ese garaje virtual me llevé el bonus extra haciendo un monto de 1M320k fichas. Ahora por el total me darían $23K, por 600€ que me costó en su momento + el tiempo de espera... no las tocaré hasta que sea de uso común para todos  Eso sí, tengo otro monto y me dedico a especular con dent. Se ha quedado a nada de 39 y poder comprar en oferta, pero no pasa nada, las dejo aparcadas y ya volverá a ser regada.

En hitbtc dent/eth hay muchos techos más allá del 99 (estando a 23).


----------



## davitin (30 Dic 2017)

Pimlico dijo:


> Que ha pasado al final con Sonm Davitin?



Pues a pasado que es una chapa para el largo plazo, yo, desde luego no he vendido mis chapas y sigo confiando en el proyecto.

Ya se que la recomende y no se han cumplido las espectativas a corto plazo, yo soy el primero que se ha llevado un corte ya que tengo bastante invertido ahi, pero no es la unica cripto que ha caido, ahora casi todo el panorama esta en recesion, de hecho iba subiendo y la subida se corto, como la de iota por ejemplo, por las caidas de btc.

El proyecto sigue adelante, la red de prueba esta en funcionamiento y segun los developers HP esta muy interesada en el producto.

Lo peor del proyecto es el equipo de marketing, no tienen ni puta idea, no trabajan y responden con gracietas cuando les echas en cara en el grupo de telegram.


----------



## StalkerTlön (30 Dic 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Para comprender mejor el Kybalion recomiendo leer primero el libro de Sara. Está a 55€ el libro y una vez leído sabrás que el valor que tiene es incalculable (como de igual modo lo es el Kybalion).
> El libro de Sara (Relatos): Amazon.es: Esther Hicks, Jerry Hicks, Camila Batlles Vinn: Libros
> 
> 
> ...



Yo gracias a ti pille a 0.00004eth en HitBTC, y lo llegué a ver en 0.00002. La verdad que ha ido bien:. Entré en la criptos con el subidón de IOTA y luego pillé DENT, entre otras. 

Lo que interesa también de todo este nuevo orden, es el factor ideológico que hay detrás... por ejemplo NEO, de la que todo el mundo viene hablando como una de la grandes que puede competir con Ethereum, por lo que tengo entendido (que no se mucho), tiene en cuenta la identificación de los usuarios para dar más credibilidad a las transacciones y eso con el apoyo del gobierno Chino da que pensar.


----------



## paketazo (30 Dic 2017)

axier dijo:


> No pensáis que a Dash le espera un 2018 bonito bonito?
> 
> GitHub - dashpay/dash-roadmap: Official Dash-CORE Roadmap



Si logra cumplir lo prometido en roadmap para 2018 quién no tenga algún Dash y esté metido en este mundillo, es posible que al mirar atrás se arrepienta como los que dejaron pasar BTC durante 2016 sin un roadmap tan imponente.

De todos modos, no solo llega con ponerlo en un roadmap, estos tipos tienen que demostrar lo que prometen, yo de momento no me quejo, en lo único que se han colado es en la fecha de evolution, que la tenían pensada para finales del 2017 y se les ha quedado corto, por eso ahora son más cautelosos.


Por otra parte y para los holders, hay una discusión en el foro oficial a cerca de USDT y Dash respecto a evolution y la liquidez del sistema, uno dicen que USDT puede comprometer a Dash y BTC entre otras, y otros dicen que evolution no se vinculará con USDT...lo dejo por aquí por si alguno tiene más información al respecto. 


Personalmente no veo de momento ningún riesgo intrínseco al respecto, pero evidentemente, evolution sigue en el aire y hasta que no lo veamos funcionando, no podremos juzgar.

un saludo


----------



## Luztu (30 Dic 2017)

StalkerTlön dijo:


> El Kybalion, lo he leido y releido...Y alguna vez lo he regalado. Valdeande habla de el también. El de Sara no lo conozco, gracias por la recomendación.
> 
> En cuanto a DENT, gracias, lo miraré en Reddit. Lo que me intriga es que las operadoras telefónicas (o empresas como Apple, etc, que en el fondo tienen los mismos dueños) acepten entrar en ese juego, es demasiado disruptivo. ¿Piensas que a largo plazo pueda funcionar DENT?



De verdad os creeis las cosas estas de los estafadores Hicks? acojonante...


----------



## Cayo Marcio (30 Dic 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Pues a pasado que es una chapa para el largo plazo, yo, desde luego no he vendido mis chapas y sigo confiando en el proyecto.
> 
> Ya se que la recomende y no se han cumplido las espectativas a corto plazo, yo soy el primero que se ha llevado un corte ya que tengo bastante invertido ahi, pero no es la unica cripto que ha caido, ahora casi todo el panorama esta en recesion, de hecho iba subiendo y la subida se corto, como la de iota por ejemplo, por las caidas de btc.
> 
> ...



Yo he hecho ROI para invertir en Enigma ahora que Sonm estaba a 0.35 ( compre a 0.22) , el resto lo conservo hasta que suba mínimo a 1 dolar, estoy seguro que antes o después tiene que dar el pelotazo, el proyecto sigue siendo muy bueno.


----------



## Divad (30 Dic 2017)

StalkerTlön dijo:


> Yo gracias a ti pille a 0.00004eth en HitBTC, y lo llegué a ver en 0.00002. La verdad que ha ido bien:. Entré en la criptos con el subidón de IOTA y luego pillé DENT, entre otras.
> 
> Lo que interesa también de todo este nuevo orden, es el factor ideológico que hay detrás... por ejemplo NEO, de la que todo el mundo viene hablando como una de la grandes que puede competir con Ethereum, por lo que tengo entendido (que no se mucho), tiene en cuenta la identificación de los usuarios para dar más credibilidad a las transacciones y eso con el apoyo del gobierno Chino da que pensar.



Aunque todas las criptos compitan de cara a la galería... detrás del escenario o debajo de la mesa se montan sus bacanales :: la única que no está comulgando es Bitcoin y por eso está siendo atizada para que se adapte a los cambios o acabará devorada. 

El este asiático se acabará concentrando por m2 los nuevos ricos del 2018. Quedará por ver si el amo del juego los quiere a todos chipeados o con reconocimiento biométrico ya es más que suficiente...


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (30 Dic 2017)

Voy a meter algo en 5 de todas estas, he pensado en 3 y tengo algunas dudas de cosas k yo he entendido, y cosas diferentes k he leido por aqui...

Me gustan Verge (anonimato), raiblocks (envio sin comisiones) y Triggers (defensa)

He leido por aqui k triggers era de juego, o he leido mal?

De juegos, apuestas, gamers, cual son las k considerais mas atractivas?


----------



## Cayo Marcio (30 Dic 2017)

Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> Voy a meter algo en 5 de todas estas, he pensado en 3 y tengo algunas dudas de cosas k yo he entendido, y cosas diferentes k he leido por aqui...
> 
> Me gustan Verge (anonimato), raiblocks (envio sin comisiones) y Triggers (defensa)
> 
> ...



Yo de juego, estoy siguiendo Edgeless, es un casino online basado en Blockchain, estrenan licencia este nuevo año 2018 según tengo entendido, es posible que suba en los próximos días.


----------



## StalkerTlön (30 Dic 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Aunque todas las criptos compitan de cara a la galería... detrás del escenario o debajo de la mesa se montan sus bacanales :: la única que no está comulgando es Bitcoin y por eso está siendo atizada para que se adapte a los cambios o acabará devorada.
> 
> El este asiático se acabará concentrando por m2 los nuevos ricos del 2018. Quedará por ver si el amo del juego los quiere a todos chipeados o con reconocimiento biométrico ya es más que suficiente...



Ya el Iphone X ya ha abierto esa veda, el chipeado no lo veo ya necesario. Lo interesante es ver como evoluciona la IA, si acabamos como en 2001 de A.C.Clarke... Bueno, mientras sucede el cambio económico se presentan oportunidades evolutivas.


----------



## arras2 (30 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> A ver...los que llevamos más tiempo, además de saber algo más como es normal...tenemos una cartera de favoritos hecha...ya sabemos cómo funcionan esas coins , dentro de lo que cabe. Y tú te la tienes que hacer. Si decimos " Komodo sube un 20%" no es que hayamos disparado ahora a la puta diana , sino que sabemos cómo va y hasta estar largos en ella nos hemos comido un buen mazo de truños...y como tenemos media o una docena de esas...pues cada día nos alegra un rato alguna...y en unas semanas , tú lo harás igual. Mintras tanto ???...NO REGALES TU PASTA ( si no le zumbas un cojón...ya lo harás...pero sólo SI TE QUEDA PASTA ).
> 
> Probablemente algunas de las standard las sueltes...y pilles otras...pero cuando veas "cómo respiran" , no a los dos días porque peguen un pump, pues éso puede hacerlo cualquier truño...y por éso no hay que ponerlo todo patas arriba, tú me dirás. Lo suyo es que pilles ese "tranquilo" inicial montado en cosas buenas...así no te lo fundes mientras vas pillando. Y ya está. Tú eres uno más y lo vas a hacer como los demás. No regales tu pasta y ya está.
> 
> ...



Eskerrik asko. Me voy a pegar unos buenos pintxotortis estos días. Eso seguro que si me funciona para hacer un x2.



Eth parece que rompe la barrera del 0.05 respecto a btc. Y vaya ostia de nuevo. Hoy he estado missing y joder que de rojo.

Por lo que veo todavía no se sabe nada de la versión Alfa de evolution, no? Puede ser que la falta de noticias antes de acabar 2017 haya debilitado bastante su cotización respecto a eth? Es por tratar de entender por qué esa pérdida vs eth. O es que eth se revaloriza por estar en vías de ser pos?

---------- Post added 30-dic-2017 at 23:49 ----------




El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> No hay "deberes", los compradores actúan de forma irracional... Holdear no es "hacer los deberes" porque mañana puedes quedarte con el culo al aire si está burbuja se viene abajo....
> 
> Si has comprado hace un año y sube todo no se puede decir que fueses un genio de las finanzas, a ver cuántas de estas hinversiones quedan en pie cuando haya una poda... Es una situación igual que la de finales del 2000, todo da dinero hasta que se desvela que estos proyectos no van a ningún parte o que es el mismo pastel para veinte...claro, queda un Amazon, queda Google y otras entre cientos de cadáveres que dieron dinero...
> 
> ...



¿Entonces sugieres que es totalmente aleatorio el obtener una buena inversión? Entiendo que hasta ahora ha sido locura, pero eligiendo buenos proyecto se debería estar mejor posicionado para la poda ¿no?

Lo de que en algún momento habrá un gran cambio que provocará la purga, si estoy de acuerdo. Y se supone que algunas serán las elegidas para sobrevivir. ¿Será totalmente aleatorio?


----------



## arras2 (30 Dic 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Voy a analizar a fondo tu mensaje. Agradezco tu tiempo (y tus gráficos). Realmente no creo en la suerte. Soy estadístico, y todo se resume a probabilidad. Pero la psicología me juega malas pasadas! Es curioso como puedo ver un gráfico totalmente alcista, y al entrar, cambiar a totalmente bajista:XX:. Saludos.

Edit: tu último mensaje da pánico leerlo. Menos mal que los que hemos metido algo aquí es lo que "nos sobra". O eso espero xD.


----------



## Divad (31 Dic 2017)

@Negrofuturo Los coreanos que están en bithumb lo han vuelto a hacer ::
#	Source	Pair	Volume (24h)	Price	Volume (%)	
1	Bithumb	XRP/KRW	$2.102.240.000	$2,72	24.75%	
2	Bitfinex	XRP/USD	$842.500.000	$1,94	9.92%	
3	Bittrex	XRP/BTC	$728.646.000	$2,01	8.58%	
4	Binance	XRP/BTC	$722.588.000	$1,96	8.51%	

Todas las criptos que están en sus manos cada X tiempo les mete un chute que la empalmada es tan bestia que no saber cuando acabará puede ser entre aterrador y el puro paraíso ::

Es más fácil aprovechar todas las intervenciones en nuestro favor, stop de venta más largo, compras en soporte y así le sacas provecho.

Si el miedo te paraliza... escuchar al títere de turno te hará desconectar de Internet y vivir en el campo desconectado de todo el mundo ::
[youtube]LDozs6pE_fI[/youtube]


----------



## danjian (31 Dic 2017)

Ya avise de ELIXIR cuando estaba por 0.2$ y ya casi esta a 1$. Os animo a que le echeis un ojo, es la competencia de SALT y en breves sacan nueva web. Elixir (ELIX) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap


----------



## besto (31 Dic 2017)

Gracias por tus comentarios negrofuturo, reflexiones acertadas y se agradece alguien que no hable de moons y por dos en pocos dias...

Cuando dices retirada, sales del todo (pasta transferida a tu cuenta del banco de confiaza) o te pones en liquidez en el exchange de turno?

Porque una desbandada de los exchanges pidiendo euros a paladas igual pone en aprietos a alguno (el dia que ocurra).


----------



## trancos123 (31 Dic 2017)




----------



## Drewcastle (31 Dic 2017)

SophiaTX que se ha nombrado mucho por aqui salio hace dos dias, buen momento para pillar no?

Bounty0x tambien salio hace poco, pero ni idea si es una shitcoin o tiene algo bueno detras, espero a que digais algo los expertos burbujeros.

Una que he visto muy hypeada hoy ha sido upfiring (ufr), aumque con mucha polemica porque al parecer la han pumpeado y spameado desde un discord de pumpeo para sacar cuartos, seria como una plataforma al estilo piratebay+torrents, pero donde los uploaders recibirian dinero en tokens, los usuarios pagarian una pqueña cantidad para poder descargarlo. 

No se si tiene mucho futuro, ya que los que usan actualmente torrents lo hacen por su gratuidad. De momento 5 millones de usd de cap recien salido, espero que cuando me despierte mañana no haya despegado porque queria meterle algunas chapas (no me funciona etherdelta), porque subir creo que si subira un poco.


----------



## iaGulin (31 Dic 2017)

Hola, acabo de registrarme en el foro... hace un par de días buscando información sobre XLM di con este post; y quería agradecer que me dierais, sin saberlo, el último empujón que necesitaba para invertir en mi querida Stella 
Eso sumado a que estoy teniendo suerte con Ripple... creo que nos iremos viendo por aquí xD quiero deshacerme de los Ripple que tengo y diversificar pero todavía no lo tengo claro... varías me gustan, ya iré viendo.
Gracias de nuevo 

Un saludo.


----------



## Neleo (31 Dic 2017)

iaGulin dijo:


> Hola, acabo de registrarme en el foro... hace un par de días buscando información sobre XLM di con este post; y quería agradecer que me dierais, sin saberlo, el último empujón que necesitaba para invertir en mi querida Stella
> Eso sumado a que estoy teniendo suerte con Ripple... creo que nos iremos viendo por aquí xD quiero deshacerme de los Ripple que tengo y diversificar pero todavía no lo tengo claro... varías me gustan, ya iré viendo.
> Gracias de nuevo
> 
> Un saludo.



si entras en el reddit de cualquier crypto, veras reunidos a los entusiastas de la moneda (como si fuese el barca y el madrid) y es facil sacar argumentos para comprar cualquier moneda.

Si entras en el reddit del stellas veras lo que mas se habla sobre el stellar es la alianza con IBM, pero hay mucha especulacion y ni idea por donde va a tirar. 

Seguir el dia a dia de las cryptos es una locura que no es recomendable seguir la verdad. Diversificar y mantener la fe que alguna de las tuyas saldra disparado cualquier dia y sin avisar es el camino a seguir.


----------



## haruki murakami (31 Dic 2017)

axier dijo:


> No pensáis que a Dash le espera un 2018 bonito bonito?
> 
> GitHub - dashpay/dash-roadmap: Official Dash-CORE Roadmap



Claro que si, lastima solo tengo 1 dash


----------



## iaGulin (31 Dic 2017)

Neleo dijo:


> si entras en el reddit de cualquier crypto, veras reunidos a los entusiastas de la moneda (como si fuese el barca y el madrid) y es facil sacar argumentos para comprar cualquier moneda.
> 
> Si entras en el reddit del stellas veras lo que mas se habla sobre el stellar es la alianza con IBM, pero hay mucha especulacion y ni idea por donde va a tirar.
> 
> Seguir el dia a dia de las cryptos es una locura que no es recomendable seguir la verdad. Diversificar y mantener la fe que alguna de las tuyas saldra disparado cualquier dia y sin avisar es el camino a seguir.



Gracias (te daría un gracias si supiese como :
Mi idea en un principio es poner gran parte en Dash sin moverlo, dos a largo plazo (IOTA y TRX), y el resto intentar moverlo a aquellas que vea que pueden pegar un pequeño subidón; no valgo para surfear, me pongo nervioso


----------



## Neleo (31 Dic 2017)

iaGulin dijo:


> Gracias (te daría un gracias si supiese como :
> Mi idea en un principio es poner gran parte en Dash sin moverlo, dos a largo plazo (IOTA y TRX), y el resto intentar moverlo a aquellas que vea que pueden pegar un pequeño subidón; no valgo para surfear, me pongo nervioso



Me parece una buena jugada, pero esto de las cryptos es un gran misterio, todas van a cambiar el mundo y reemplazar al dolar, pero cada uno hace algo diferente mientras todas bailan al son del btc.

Yo compre 4000 stellar cuando estaban a 3 centimos (me hacia gracia el nombre y el cohete jaja) y vendi 3000 cuando estaba a 18 cents para amortizar y diversificar más. Es tan absurdo que lo mejor es echarse a la piscina para ver si hay agua, tiburones, sal o una entrada a narnia.


----------



## Divad (31 Dic 2017)

iaGulin dijo:


> Hola, acabo de registrarme en el foro... hace un par de días buscando información sobre XLM di con este post; y quería agradecer que me dierais, sin saberlo, el último empujón que necesitaba para invertir en mi querida Stella
> Eso sumado a que estoy teniendo suerte con Ripple... creo que nos iremos viendo por aquí xD quiero deshacerme de los Ripple que tengo y diversificar pero todavía no lo tengo claro... varías me gustan, ya iré viendo.
> Gracias de nuevo
> 
> Un saludo.





Neleo dijo:


> si entras en el reddit de cualquier crypto, veras reunidos a los entusiastas de la moneda (como si fuese el barca y el madrid) y es facil sacar argumentos para comprar cualquier moneda.
> 
> Si entras en el reddit del stellas veras lo que mas se habla sobre el stellar es la alianza con IBM, pero hay mucha especulacion y ni idea por donde va a tirar.
> 
> *Seguir el dia a dia de las cryptos es una locura que no es recomendable seguir la verdad*. Diversificar y mantener la fe que alguna de las tuyas saldra disparado cualquier dia y sin avisar es el camino a seguir.



Por lo mismo me dije que tenía que haber otra manera más fácil de surfear las olas y me puse a mirar el libro contable... :XX::XX::XX:

Ya no hacía falta seguirles las charlas y el roadmap, ya se dedican a marcar las posiciones en los valores para así marcar la corrección en la vela :rolleye:::


----------



## haruki murakami (31 Dic 2017)

Ethereum se esta despegando bastante del precio de Bitcoin...claro, Bitcoin ha bajado, pero es que Ethereum se ha estado resistiendo muy bien.


----------



## Neleo (31 Dic 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Por lo mismo me dije que tenía que haber otra manera más fácil de surfear las olas y me puse a mirar el libro contable... :XX::XX::XX:
> 
> Ya no hacía falta seguirles las charlas y el roadmap, ya se dedican a marcar las posiciones en los valores para así marcar la corrección en la vela :rolleye:::



que tipo de estrategia sigues entonces? ¿Esperas a que entre una ballena para rascar algo?


----------



## Divad (31 Dic 2017)

Neleo dijo:


> que tipo de estrategia sigues entonces? ¿Esperas a que entre una ballena para rascar algo?



Comprar barato y vender caro teniendo como referencia los bots 8::rolleye:
David Lozano - En criptolandia siempre ganas. Si no te... | Facebook


----------



## Neleo (31 Dic 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Comprar barato y vender caro teniendo como referencia los bots 8::rolleye:
> David Lozano - En criptolandia siempre ganas. Si no te... | Facebook



Gracias, lo mirare más detenidamente cuando el sol salga por el este. Aunque la ultima vez que me puse a competir contra los bots salí algo mal parado, iban demasiado deprisa


----------



## Divad (31 Dic 2017)

Neleo dijo:


> Gracias, lo mirare más detenidamente cuando el sol salga por el este. Aunque la ultima vez que me puse a competir contra los bots salí algo mal parado, iban demasiado deprisa



Los de primera línea habría que dejárselo a un bot y que saltase a otra cripto tras obtener X% ganado.

En páginas atrás está la película que empecé con xvg :XX: en mi fb la tienes resumida


----------



## Neleo (31 Dic 2017)

cambiando de tema, creeis que este año habra finalmente un sorpasso al bitcoin? Hoy acaba de alcanzar el minimo de la cuota de mercado y parece qeu va a seguir asi


----------



## Divad (31 Dic 2017)

Neleo dijo:


> cambiando de tema, creeis que este año habra finalmente un sorpasso al bitcoin? Hoy acaba de alcanzar el minimo de la cuota de mercado y parece qeu va a seguir asi



Como el creador no le meta una mejora se va al agujero 8:


----------



## Neleo (31 Dic 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Como el creador no le meta una mejora se va al agujero 8:



y lo unico que ofreceran sera otro fork :: Aunque la ultima vez que toco el minimo de cuota al 39% salio disparado parriba.

Pero yo veo muy posible el sorpasso durante el 2018 por de cualquier otra moneda, sera interesante ver como evoluciona todo despues (seguro que evoluciona iendo to the moon jaja)


----------



## Divad (31 Dic 2017)

Neleo dijo:


> y lo unico que ofreceran sera otro fork :: Aunque la ultima vez que toco el minimo de cuota al 39% salio disparado parriba.
> 
> Pero yo veo muy posible el sorpasso durante el 2018 por de cualquier otra moneda, sera interesante ver como evoluciona todo despues (seguro que evoluciona iendo to the moon jaja)



Los fork no sirven y si no sacan algo será devorado por sus hijos ::


Para los que quieran surfear no recomiendo usar Bittrex, sus libros están limitados. No llega ni al último máximo... Como si no quisieran que lo vieramos ::8:




[/url][/IMG]


----------



## haruki murakami (31 Dic 2017)

Siguiendo la tematica de *Juli* (saludos maifren!!) *Blockchain que hacen cosas *fuera de la especulacion del mundo Crypto

Para los interesados en proyectos de *realidad virtual y Blockchain.* Abajo dejo dos interesantes links, Pues si, el creador de Second Life se invento un nuevo second life, que se llama *Avatar Island*, principales puntos:
- Usa su *propia blockchain*, que a su vez es open source. Su modelo se llama Proof of Provenance
- Tiene su propia cryptomoneda, se llama *HFC (High fidelity Coin)*, no se si sera listada en Coinmarketcap, pero el caso es que no sera sometida a movimientos especulatorios, solo se podra usar para su economia de realidad virtual. Segun el CEO, una persona no va a querer soltar sus bitcoins o ethereums que estan en tendencia alcista para cambiarlos por una moneda que no esta sujeta a la especulacion, por eso no quisieron adoptar las cryptos actuales para este proyecto que ya es un hecho. 
- Si eres desarrollador, podras crear tus propios items y ponerlos a la venta sin tener que preocuparte porque te lo vayan a piratear, todas las creaciones tienen un algoritmo unico y lo hara incopiable.
- Va a ser posible que si adquieres unos zapatos virtuales, pues puede que te los puedan mandar a la casa tambien y usarlos.
- Esta en fase beta desde el pasado 5 de Diciembre

Roadmap: Currency and Content Protection

High Fidelity launches Avatar Island with blockchain-based digital economy | VentureBeat

Pasense por ahi...los que tengan *Decentraland (MANA)* que por favor aporten algo entorno a esta competencia.


----------



## Divad (31 Dic 2017)

Soltada en twitter
Twitter

---------- Post added 31-dic-2017 at 05:00 ----------




haruki murakami dijo:


> Siguiendo la tematica de *Juli* (saludos maifren!!) *Blockchain que hacen cosas *fuera de la especulacion del mundo Crypto
> 
> Para los interesados en proyectos de *realidad virtual y Blockchain.* Abajo dejo dos interesantes links, Pues si, el creador de Second Life se invento un nuevo second life, que se llama *Avatar Island*, principales puntos:
> - Usa su *propia blockchain*, que a su vez es open source. Su modelo se llama Proof of Provenance
> ...



Empezamos mal si no especula :: para entretenerte irá de pm ya que los que no tendrán fichas suficientes tendrán ese modo gratis pero sin poder sacar provecho de ello.


----------



## san_miguel (31 Dic 2017)

UTK desde que os lo comenté se ha hecho un 5x en 3 días, es un proyecto cojonudo. El 12 de enero lo listan en Hitbtc, Y más adelante en binance.

Creo que el 2018 va a ser el año de exchanges descentralizados (DEX) Ahí tenemos a BTS, ZRX ,KMD. El año de las sidechains, el año de DASH, de NEO, Y de los cryptobancos, BANKERA DATARIUS.

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## san_miguel (31 Dic 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Un escenario
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Todos los caminos conducen a Roma.

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Claudius (31 Dic 2017)

Cuando tienes 10M de $ para hacer crecer un negocio al mes pasan cosas como esta:

Trailer de HardFork:

[youtube]dNObLPN75hY[/youtube]


*HardFork *es un thriller de cripto-noir ambientado en un mundo futuro cercano en el que las facciones descentralizadas trabajan para derrocar el régimen de centralización de su sociedad. Al unir las técnicas de cinematografía y narración de última generación con el fascinante paisaje de DASH en el espacio narrativo, HardFork evocará un detallado mundo de ciencia ficción futuro en el que la cadena de bloques y la criptomoneda juegan un papel integral. HardFork ofrece el potencial de abrir nuevos caminos para DASH al mostrar sus beneficios al público a través de una producción de vanguardia con actores de Hollywood, dirección visionaria, increíbles efectos especiales ... y sobre todo, una poderosa historia que cautiva al público. 


Próximamente en sus pantallas de NetFlix..


----------



## wililon (31 Dic 2017)

¿Cómo veis este momento para entrar en Walton? ¿Y wabi?

Sería para meter aprox 5x y x respectivamente.


----------



## EDV (31 Dic 2017)

Me están sorprendiendo gratamente ETH y DASH, sobre todo la primera porque es tremendamente estable cuando las demás caen. Y DASH de un punto no baja.


----------



## Misterio (31 Dic 2017)

Bueno parece que la apuesta a XVG puede que salga bien despues de todo.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (31 Dic 2017)

Pues que bien..., casi he triplicado mi inversión en Naga, pero Hitbtc no me deja pasar las coins al apartado de trader para poder venderlas. Dice que error por un problema de éstas transacciones con Naga. Pero que HDP, cuando empiece a caer seguro que me dejan.


----------



## Claudius (31 Dic 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Si logra cumplir lo prometido en roadmap para 2018 quién no tenga algún Dash y esté metido en este mundillo, es posible que al mirar atrás se arrepienta como los que dejaron pasar BTC durante 2016 sin un roadmap tan imponente.
> 
> De todos modos, no solo llega con ponerlo en un roadmap, estos tipos tienen que demostrar lo que prometen, yo de momento no me quejo, en lo único que se han colado es en la fecha de evolution, que la tenían pensada para finales del 2017 y se les ha quedado corto, por eso ahora son más cautelosos.
> 
> ...



Respuesta oficial:
_Author of this article made a lot of assumptions that have no confirmation in reality. I can see no connection between Dash network, Evo and Coinapult/Crytocapital, so I can see no impact on our network. *Probably the author made his assumptions based on the fact that Ira Miller was working on one of our projects, however Ira Miller and Deginner failed to deliver their projects and we do not use their services anymore.*

You can find many information about Thether in the network - please study them carefully and make smart decisions.
_

El asunto para quien no lo conozca, es que Evolution como funcionará al estilo Paypal, te permitirá congelar los fondos a un valor fiat, para el día a día B2B, B2C, y evitar la fluctuación y había acuerdos desde hace 1 año y pico con empresas que están usando USDT.

Esos servicios *hoy* es posible hacerse con muchas opciones sin estar expuesto a usdt, sino con FIAT directo pero como soluciones estratégicas obviamente no se van a anunciar, y que expongo en primicia:

a) Para Europa cuando se termine el ICO de Bankera y oficialmente operen con la licencia básica de *entidad financiera*, se usen los servicios bancarios de spectrocoin/bankera, 
(hay sinergias entre ambos proyectos).

b) Para USA/Europa se usen estos mismos servicios con Uphold Inc. (también hay sinergias).

c) Usar los servicios de SALT a nivel enterprise. (es por dónde yo tiraría) con un buen acuerdo estratégico.

d) Usar la red de networking de Bradley Zastrow el nuevo director de negocio, 
ex-directivo de American Express

Hace unos post un compañero indicó el link del roadmap y Evolution v1 llegaría en Q1 2018, dónde la mayor característica es tener ya habilitado la característica de multifirma, usando los algoritmos de Copay, lo que permitiría operar a la plataforma como entorno de negocios.

Dash, ha tenido mucho FUD y ahora tendrá más, ya que es de las pocas cadenas de bloques con un producto en la rampa de salida, (se cuentan con los dedos de un ser humano los que existen) todo lo demás es vapor-ware, mientras no demuestren lo contrario. Aunque hagan un x10 o un 100 en 72h como ocurre estos días, que para un especulator pues su sueño.


----------



## Timetwister (31 Dic 2017)

¿Alguien se ha mirado Viacoin?


----------



## Parlakistan (31 Dic 2017)

EDV dijo:


> Me están sorprendiendo gratamente ETH y DASH, sobre todo la primera porque es tremendamente estable cuando las demás caen. Y DASH de un punto no baja.



Ethereum es ideal para refugiarse en las tormentas, no crece a lo loco, pero es muy estable.


----------



## trancos123 (31 Dic 2017)

NEO esta resistiendo muy bien.


----------



## arras2 (31 Dic 2017)

trancos123 dijo:


> NEO esta resistiendo muy bien.



Más que resistir, está ganando terreno a eth. En unos días le ha recuperado un 30% fresco fresco.


----------



## san_miguel (31 Dic 2017)

KMD atentos

https://es.tradingview.com/x/f3jdSZQj/


----------



## paketazo (31 Dic 2017)

No sé si alguno leería o me haría caso ayer por la mañana, pero en caso de que la respuesta sea sí, ya le gana 4$ por token (+35%), y el chart cada vez pinta mejor.

OMG.


Un saludo y recordad que hoy se acaba el año  ... pero no el mundo...o eso creo.


----------



## san_miguel (31 Dic 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> No sé si alguno leería o me haría caso ayer por la mañana, pero en caso de que la respuesta sea sí, ya le gana 4$ por token, y el chart cada vez pinta mejor.
> 
> OMG.
> 
> ...



Has hecho buena compra, aún tiene recorrido...un 20 o 30% más. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Superoeo (31 Dic 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> No sé si alguno leería o me haría caso ayer por la mañana, pero en caso de que la respuesta sea sí, ya le gana 4$ por token (+35%), y el chart cada vez pinta mejor.
> 
> OMG.
> 
> ...



Yo tengo claro que OMG va a ser uno de los pelotazos de 2018. Que Vitalik esté tan a tope con ella da bastantes pistas. Y está "barata".

Tengo pensado entrar, a ver si alguna de las que llevo pumpea un poco y puedo sacar beneficios para meterle a OMG; pero tal como está creciendo veo que me voy a quedar fuera....


----------



## san_miguel (31 Dic 2017)

La gráfica de OMG y sus indicadores son muy buenos.







---------- Post added 31-dic-2017 at 11:58 ----------

Y Dash si no pasa nada raro debería irse cerca de los 2000 a finales de enero


----------



## paketazo (31 Dic 2017)

san_miguel dijo:


> La gráfica de OMG y sus indicadores son muy buenos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dash va a esperar noticias para saltar. No sé si enero pero es posible que antes de junio cante otro 100% como poco y quizá 5x si todo sale bordado.


----------



## juli (31 Dic 2017)

san_miguel dijo:


> UTK desde que os lo comenté se ha hecho un 5x en 3 días, es un proyecto cojonudo. El 12 de enero lo listan en Hitbtc, Y más adelante en binance.
> 
> Creo que el 2018 va a ser el año de exchanges descentralizados (DEX) Ahí tenemos a BTS, ZRX ,KMD. El año de las sidechains, el año de DASH, de NEO, Y de los cryptobancos, BANKERA DATARIUS.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk



Más allá de forofismos gratuítos, te apunto una rematando ecosistema a piñón fijo : PIVX. 

Me queda colgando lo que puedan exponer en cuanto a red de cajeros, que me consta están tratando en varios frentes...pero el 1 de Febrero, exchange descentralizado , envíos a terceros de Zpiv totalmente anónimo desde no menos de 15 coins - a día de hoy en testnet - y fiat directo en mano y/o cajeros.

Niquelar esos puntos : exchange, fiat y moneda anónima operativa es crucial para implantarse en uso REAL , que a su vez es lo mejor para asentar en tiempos de puro bamboleo como éstos sin andar mirando a bitcoins, riplles y demás gaitas.

No puedo concretar mucho más, que ando jodidillo y semi-encamado. Pero me gusta, mucho, la consolidación de ecosistema de PIVX . Por cierto, tengo una pre-propuesta allí de marketing directo a pie de calle que iría al pelo con todo ésto...espero que , como tal o evolucionando tras germinar en gente del team, vaya prosperando. Hay que ARAÑAR la calle, clavar las uñas en el uso cotidiano, que de ahí, seguro que ya no te echa ni dios...que Max Keiser y Terelu sigan su trabajo en este 2018 vendeburras...pero las blochcins que hagan cosas...a patearse la rúa, a ser manoseadas por a gente...al mega markteing, ni mirar ( ya hay una legión de adeptos queriendo beneficiarse de las plicaciones posibles que brinda la blockchain ).

Discrepo de muchas cosas con PIVX, sobre todo en las formas y el día a día...pero quieren una moneda REAL y popular y éso me pone mucho y además, no los veo flojear en ese camino. Espero que sigan en esa línea y aún con más fuelle.

Y cierro, que me cuesta hasta leer una línea. Buena entrada de año a todos.


----------



## Neleo (31 Dic 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Donde se ve ese dato?
> 
> 
> Sobre la cuota de mercado, he dedicado varios tochos a aplicar pareto a esta galería de electos, y ya se veía que la distribución de la dominancia no era paretiana, y en consecuencia tendente al aplastamiento.. aunque saber el plazo siempre fue la incógnita, saber que iba a ocurrir fue la certeza.



El rey sera destronado:

Global Charts | CoinMarketCap

Lo que no sabemos es si sera mediante guillotina o abdicacion.


----------



## san_miguel (31 Dic 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Dash va a esperar noticias para saltar. No sé si enero pero es posible que antes de junio cante otro 100% como poco y quizá 5x si todo sale bordado.



DASH tiene un supply muy pequeño en comparación con las demás, si cumple su roadmap, que no te extrañe verla a final de 2018 en ...20k.


----------



## Parlakistan (31 Dic 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> No sé si alguno leería o me haría caso ayer por la mañana, pero en caso de que la respuesta sea sí, ya le gana 4$ por token (+35%), y el chart cada vez pinta mejor.
> 
> OMG.
> 
> ...



Ya lo comentábamos estos días , está en disposición de subir mucho, es muy buen proyecto y muy barato. Está con ganas de tirar para arriba y solo la caída de Bitcoin la ha parado un poco (Neo también tiene pinta de irse en cualquier momento)


----------



## coolerman (31 Dic 2017)

De dónde coño ha salido XP? Qué disparate. Cada día pumpean una shitcoin al azar?


----------



## juli (31 Dic 2017)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Ethereum es ideal para refugiarse en las tormentas, no crece a lo loco, pero es muy estable.



Nunca antes ha sido así, no ceo que haya que sacar conclusiones por estos días ( donde muestra un goto a gota al alza súper sólido, efectivamente...pero extapolarlo al comprtamiento general de la moneda...ufff.... ).


De ETH lo que es preciso es SABER su solvencia para mover esa cascada. Si la hay, no problemo, su evolución será sólida y atamente positiva.

Creo que más allá de precios y bombitas de cumplimientos efectistas y puntuales de roadmap, que puede ir apuntando cualquier churricoin, Shitland está buscando asentamientos, pero de proyectos y ecosistemas sólidos, completos.

A mí el POS futuro de ETH me importa un wevo ( a día de hoy ) y no creo que deba ser referencia de nada ahora mismo. Que su proyecto y su cascada estén a disposición de uso, sí. Eso ya sería el copón a día de hoy para el sector.


----------



## Donald Draper (31 Dic 2017)

Para 2018 en la cartera de largo voy con:

*ETH*. Poco que decir, conocida por todos.
*XLM*. Me gusta que tiene poco cap para la velocidad de transacción y 'nulo' fee que tiene.
*VEN*. Blockchain que se utiliza para favorecer la transparencia en negocios, tipo auditoría pública. Tiene además partners importantes.
*QSP*. Estos son otros 'auditores' para asegurar que las cryptos que se meten en exchanges van 'limpias', no hay errores en el código, etc.
*REQ*. Pagos P2P anónimos sin comisiones de terceros construida sobre ETH.

Suerte a todos!


----------



## Ethan20 (31 Dic 2017)

coolerman dijo:


> De dónde coño ha salido XP? Qué disparate. Cada día pumpean una shitcoin al azar?



En Binance hay una votación para que la moneda que gane listarla ahí.

XP va primera, Raiblocks segunda

https://www.binance.com/vote.html


----------



## EDV (31 Dic 2017)

san_miguel dijo:


> DASH tiene un supply muy pequeño en comparación con las demás, si cumple su roadmap, que no te extrañe verla a final de 2018 en ...20k.



¿Tú crees?

Hoy estaba pensando precisamente en el marketp cap de las distintas monedas. Si lo pensamos hay monedas que este 2017 hay aumentado su marketcap una barbaridad. 

Lo digo porque solemos decir, joder, no va a multiplicar por 10 (un ejemplo) porque eso sería superar al bitcoin, pero el bitcoin a su vez se ha multiplicado y el global ha crecido una barbaridad. Claro que también hay muchas más monedas nuevas.

Ponerse DASH a 20000$ no es ni llegar al Bitcoin, probablemente para cuando lo haga (si lo hace) no sea ni la mitad del marketcap del bitcoño, pero para eso tendríamos que ver a otras rondando ese marketcap.

No sé, en cualquier caso 20k por DASH me parece una barbarie, no termino de imaginarme algo así.


----------



## HAL 9000 (31 Dic 2017)

No sé si visteis hace unos días la aparición del dúo dinámico fundacional de Token Card en Forbes... os dejo aquí el link
Los pollos vienen a decir que están trabajando en ellou (a pesar de que los floreros de reddit se estén cagando en su silencio hermético...muchos dicen que se han ido con la pasta y allí no ha quedado naide) y que todavía no, pero en cosa de seis meses igual ya se puede palpar el humo. Desde la aparición de la noticia, la cotización ha hecho casi un x2... si se volviera a listar en Bittrex o algún otro exchange igual podemos tener tremendo cobete tudamun y tal.

Siguiendo con la temática de las txartelas, ¿cómo es que siguen tan estancadas Monaco y sobretodo tenX??, ¿no se supone que éstas dos tienen sus productos más avanzados?... ¿será que también están esperando a que Vitalik suelte a bizancio?. 

En de mientras seguiré holdeando pero ya me estoy empezando a cansar de las putas tarjetitas. En fin, buen año a todos.


----------



## paketazo (31 Dic 2017)

EDV dijo:


> ¿Tú crees?
> 
> Hoy estaba pensando precisamente en el marketp cap de las distintas monedas. Si lo pensamos hay monedas que este 2017 hay aumentado su marketcap una barbaridad.
> 
> ...



No es sencillo buscar similitudes en la vida real, yo para tener los pien en el suelo...si es esto posible...acudo al nasdaq o Dow, y pienso:

Si Dash de convierte en un medio de pago global eficiente, barato, a la vez otorga a sus nodos una rentabilidad aproximada del 8% anual...a su vez dispone de caja para afrontar nuevos retos...¿dónde la colocamos?

Entonces, acudo por ejemplo aun banco como el JPM que capitaliza 371B, es un banco de referencia, que suena en todo el globo

8.000.000 X 20K $= 160B...menos de la mitad que JPM 

Yo no creo que a corto plazo Dash vea esos precios en $, soy sincero como holder de largo plazo, lo que sí veo es incremento de su valor añadido, y eso a largo plazo dará frutos en incrementos de su capitalización, y si su adopción se logra a un nivel decente.

¿20K $ /Dash? Ahora mismo complicado, pero también estando a 100 parecía imposible verlo a 1000, así que aquí yo no veo apuestas imposibles.

Un saludo


----------



## Parlakistan (31 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> Nunca antes ha sido así, no ceo que haya que sacar conclusiones por estos días ( donde muestra un goto a gota al alza súper sólido, efectivamente...pero extapolarlo al comprtamiento general de la moneda...ufff.... ).
> 
> 
> De ETH lo que es preciso es SABER su solvencia para mover esa cascada. Si la hay, no problemo, su evolución será sólida y atamente positiva.
> ...



La menor volatilidad de ahora puede que tenga que ver por su gran capitalización y porque cada vez está más asentado el ecosistema. La volatilidad de antes creo que ya es agua pasada y estamos asentandonos en otra fase.

Y mi percepción personal es que Ethereum es un valor seguro, sin enormes pelotazos, pero con la tranquilidad de que su cotización va a seguir subiendo a un ritmo decente. Solo hay que ver como está capeando esta crisis.


----------



## juli (31 Dic 2017)

En cuanto al precio de Dash, yo tengo la respuesta (..y la paz que da ). Es imprevisible...así que mejor ni pensar en ello.

Lo cojonudo de tirarse hacia blockchains que hagan cosas es que te acoges a aquel viejo mantra - como en el oro - de valor y precio...pero sin pajilladas mentales sobre los romanos, la manipulación de su mercado, los movimeintos fantasmales de JPMorgan o China y Rusia, etc... 

Funciona, tiene respaldo ???...OK, ambas cosas irán a más. Simple.

Lo bueno de apostar a blockchains que hagan cosas es que has de mirar a las cosas que hacen y a más que vendrán. Y ese "patrón" lo entiende todo dios. El precio será una consecuencia de ello...y sin ser un tema "secundario" simplemente no será el punto de referencia.

Es una fórmula de himbersión muy relajada...para lo que se estila aquí. Mola. ( a mí personalmente y entre tanta pirotecnia, hasta me es necesaria ya a día de hoy - es que si no, revientas - ).


----------



## plus ultra (31 Dic 2017)

Hasta hace no mucho pensaba que estábamos en la primera venta pero mirando la grafica histórica lo veo mas en regreso a la normalidad tirando a miedo.


----------



## juli (31 Dic 2017)

Parlakistan dijo:


> La menor volatilidad de ahora puede que tenga que ver por su gran capitalización y porque cada vez está más asentado el ecosistema. La volatilidad de antes creo que ya es agua pasada y estamos asentandonos en otra fase.
> 
> Y mi percepción personal es que Ethereum es un valor seguro, sin enormes pelotazos, pero con la tranquilidad de que su cotización va a seguir subiendo a un ritmo decente. Solo hay que ver como está capeando esta crisis.



La mía también. Es una de mis 5 grandes.

Pero en Shitland hay muuuucha encrucijada ...y hablando de precios y estabilidades, hay muchos matIces aún con tantísimo que decir...y en cualquier momento.

De hecho, incluso que esta solidez del momento se consolide...ni siquiera la vería yo como tal...pues una ETH solvente , con su legión de aplicaciones, mandaría el precio de ETH hasta el infinito y más allá.


----------



## paketazo (31 Dic 2017)

plus ultra dijo:


> Hasta hace no mucho pensaba que estábamos en la primera venta pero mirando la grafica histórica lo veo mas en regreso a la normalidad tirando a miedo.



Esa gráfica es muy socorrida en escenarios de largo plazo, pero te diré que tanto es válida "si se cumple" para un escenario de 1 año, como para uno de 100 años o más.

En el caso de la capitalización crypto, si nos basamos en linea temporal, acabamos de nacer, estamos en el inicio de fase de conciencia, pues lo ves en la calle y los medios, que sutilmente se hacen algo de eco, sin dar mayor importancia.

La gente de la calle ha escuchado algo...quizá el 1% sepan de que va la movida...

Están entrando los institucionales, como vemos a diario...y estos tardan mucho en entrar meses, si no años...en el oro por ejemplo tardan décadas en acumular lo que les interesa.

El timming de la gráfica es la clave, a mayores debemos ver si las correcciones o bajadas nos dejan por debajo del punto inicial, y de momento no ha sucedido, no creo que suceda en décadas. 

Mirad el nasdaq por ejemplo, no ha parado de subir, incluso la burbuja de las .com se la ha comido y aquello parecía la locura, y ahora no parece tan exagerado.

Todo es muy relativo en estos mundillos.

Un saludo


----------



## trancos123 (31 Dic 2017)

Estan haciendo un pump de OAX, iniciado por el canal de discord que nos aviso el compañero.


----------



## EDV (31 Dic 2017)

Yo ahora mismo baso mi inversión en lo que comenta juli, en apostar por proyectos que funcionan y tienen apoyo, punto. Puede que me pierda pelotazos pero también estoy más tranquilo.

Confío realmente en que DASH entre otras van a seguir subiendo, lo que pasa que la curiosidad me puede y me pregunto también en la velocidad a la que lo hará xD


----------



## jorgitonew (31 Dic 2017)

zoin ya supera los 1000 usuarios en su slack...

creo que clapham se fue de este hilo para transmitir la nueva palabra de zoin por el mundo y ya ha conseguido a 1000 tios


----------



## lurker (31 Dic 2017)

lurker dijo:


> ¿alguien sabe algo de KIN ? es de los creadores de Kik, una app de chat bastante extendida y bien posicionada creada por Ted Livingston, un 30 under de 30 de Forbes.
> KIN está en unos cuantos ceros de $ y en su equipo cuenta con algún que otro judío, seguro que a Divad le pone los dientes largos...
> Por otra parte no ha tenido ningún gran pump y está por debajo de su precio inicial (creo)



Joder con KIN, por qué no seguiría el instinto...desde que dije esto ha pegado un buen estirón, está en el top100 y en breve top50 y más allá. ¿Alguien llegó a comprar entonces? Yo entré muy tarde


----------



## psiloman (31 Dic 2017)

Por echarle un vistazo a SIRIN LABS Token (SRN), no perdéis nada. Como punto negativo solo está listada en LIQUI, y en EtherDelta, pero sin volumen en este último.

Cuando el instinto me avisó de TRON en 0.0026 dólares me salió bien, veremos con esta.

No me puedo quejar del día, voy cargado (para mis posibilidades económicas) de OMG y le acabo de sacar 200 dólares a XMG en un pump express.

El pavo está pagado, espero que BTC no nos dé la cena a ninguno, que se mantenga estable un par de días.


----------



## juli (31 Dic 2017)

lurker dijo:


> Joder con KIN, por qué no seguiría el instinto...desde que dije esto ha pegado un buen estirón, está en el top100 y en breve top50 y más allá. ¿Alguien llegó a comprar entonces? Yo entré muy tarde



Las coins ceroceristas están pasando a jugar un papel primordial en Shitland. Evitar expandir el crecimiento exponencial de Nakamoto a proyectos top que amenacen a BTC está creando nuevos monstruos y no hay más que ojear a Riple o Stellar y la influencia que pueden ejercer en el resto de coins del ranking, BTC included.

Esos repositorios de inflación encubierta , en cuanto adquieran vida propia, son polvorines de 3 pares de cojones...y tsunamis de Fiat ... ojo!...en manos de iniciados que conocen al dedillo el pulso y flujos de Shitland.

Por cierto...Paccoin, depósito de inflación number one del ranking si se consolida, rebotando y buscando nuevos suelos y ampliando legión ... Al loro con las mareas de pasta , Nakamoto style, que van a empezara crear estas coins sin necesidad de ser un referente estratégico previo como Ripple. De su violencia y capacidad de riego podemos dar buena fe ya ahora mismo en Shitland...

*Jroña que Jroña !!!*

[youtube]LwIduf5q_IU[/youtube]


----------



## Parlakistan (31 Dic 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


>



Me refiero al mundo crypto, aquí una caída del 20% es natural y hasta sana. En la bolsa eso es un crack monstruoso.


----------



## Periplo (31 Dic 2017)

Alguna idea sobre DATA?
Esta barata.

Enviado desde mi S3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## davitin (31 Dic 2017)

EDV dijo:


> ¿Tú crees?
> 
> Hoy estaba pensando precisamente en el marketp cap de las distintas monedas. Si lo pensamos hay monedas que este 2017 hay aumentado su marketcap una barbaridad.
> 
> ...



Todo es posible, hace poco estuvo a 1500, doblando a eth, que supuestamente tiene mas "solera".


----------



## trancos123 (31 Dic 2017)

Voy a vender DENT, creo que durante 1 mes o 2 va a estar con un precio bastante estable (hasta q salga la versión de android) y podré entrar de nuevo mas adelante.
Aprovecharé para comprar:
- ENG
- DragonChain
- Raiblogs.

Opiniones?


----------



## Rumpelstilskin (31 Dic 2017)

Buenas a todos,

Como holder de algún BTC estoy haciendo una recopilación de todos los forks, y la verdad es que se puede sacar un pico con ellos:

Había pensado dividir lo que me den por ellos en 4 y hacer 25% a FIAT, 25% a otras criptos, 25% a BTC y 25% a holdear los forks por si acaso.

¿Qué haríais vosotros con las monedas forkeadas? ¿Las vendo y huyo sin mirar atrás?


----------



## Parlakistan (31 Dic 2017)

Omisego 54 % arriba, veremos hasta donde llega el rally.


----------



## trancos123 (31 Dic 2017)

Otra duda, entre bittrex y binance con cual os quedáis?


----------



## psiloman (31 Dic 2017)

Rumpelstilskin dijo:


> Buenas a todos,
> 
> Como holder de algún BTC estoy haciendo una recopilación de todos los forks, y la verdad es que se puede sacar un pico con ellos:
> 
> ...



No es mala opción esa que dices, pero ojito con BCH a largo plazo, puede dar sorpresas.

Las decisiones cuando se maneja dinero deben ser asumidas por cada cual, solamente puedo decirte lo que haría yo si estuviera en tu caso, y es holdear la mayor parte de los BCH.

Con el resto quizá haría lo que tienes planeado, metiendo algo en Dash, en enero creo que vuelve a la carga.


----------



## juli (31 Dic 2017)

Triggers a la carga again...a ver esos, 2 dígitos, que son razonabes !!!

Enigma pinta carga que te cagas. A ver qué salida se marca.

Mybit ...por encima de los 5 pavos. Un float de 2.8 millones, a no olvidar...Al loro, que si se asienta ahí ya empieza en cifras golosas al menor movimiento.

EN su día, sacaron 5,6 ( creo ) y andaban hace un par de meses entre quemarlas o sacarlas luego a mercado para liberar más pasta a financiar proyectos - éso decían ellos - ( frcuentaalguien su slack ??? Sabe algo de este tema ???  )

---------- Post added 31-dic-2017 at 17:26 ----------




trancos123 dijo:


> Otra duda, entre bittrex y binance con cual os quedáis?



Bittrex.

Puede que te enreden con los docs a adjuntar , pero se arregla...y luego, es completísima y muy cómoda.

Los 2FA de Binance acojonan. Si os acordais, entré en binance a princpio de verano, llevaban mes y pico y tenían 4 coins, entre ellos , Neo en casi exclusiva...y ya comenté que pintaba engendro prefabricado destinado a monstruo...pero hace tiempo que no opero con ellos, desde un lío con el 2FA . Y ante sorpresas, prefiero tener la pasta en USA que en China.

---------- Post added 31-dic-2017 at 17:28 ----------

Por cierto, ojo, que BlockTX anunciaba su primer evento cubierto con su sistema para Nochevieja. 

Eso puede ser un por equis ( si sale bien ...paso de previsiones cenizas ). Está a un pavo y si zumba puede quedar un precio muy lucidito.

IOT Chain, como una bala. Esta pinta clasiquillo chino y de puta madre.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (31 Dic 2017)

Ojo a Kin. Va subiendo sin hacer ruido y multiplicando las inversiones


----------



## Claudius (31 Dic 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Dash va a esperar noticias para saltar. No sé si enero pero es posible que antes de junio cante otro 100% como poco y quizá 5x si todo sale bordado.



Feliz entrada de 2018 a todos los que leen este hilo, los que aportan, los que no, los que critican, los que lo FUDsean, y a los que les ha cambiado la vida.

Para todos un feliz 2018 el año mainstream


PD: Un x5 sin despeinarse a lo largo del año. Alguien se quiere jugar 1 dash? Están baratos ahora.


----------



## juli (31 Dic 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Feliz entrada de 2018 a todos los que leen este hilo, los que aportan, los que no, los que critican, los que lo FUDsean, y a los que les ha cambiado la vida.
> 
> Para todos un feliz 2018 el año mainstream
> 
> ...



Yo me juego un x10 ...contra el nabo en rodajas de McAfee !!! 

Los mejores deseos, igualmente.


----------



## Claudius (31 Dic 2017)

EDV dijo:


> ¿Tú crees?
> 
> Hoy estaba pensando precisamente en el marketp cap de las distintas monedas. Si lo pensamos hay monedas que este 2017 hay aumentado su marketcap una barbaridad.
> 
> ...



Es factible como te han comentado, pero el btc estará siempre por encima eso también no me cabe la menor duda.


----------



## juli (31 Dic 2017)

Muchos tokens de ETH ya corrigiendo...y ENIGMA se pone ahora a dobles cifras por hora.

Al lorito, que a ésta le vamos a ver un día pero que muy tonto en cualquier momento.


----------



## latostat (31 Dic 2017)

Cómo veis este enero? Diferente a todos los demás? Puede que este enero vengan nuevas oleadas de gente y sea el primer enero en verde? Hay que decidir ahora si vender con esta última subida para comprar en las rebajas de enero o mantenerse...el mercado de hace unos meses era predecible y descapitalizaría seguro, pero este nuevo mercado con gente nueva qué hará? ienso: O más bien la pregunta es, vendrá una nueva oleada de gente y dinero en enero como la que hemos tenido en diciembre? Nos guiamos por el hisórico de enero o nos guiamos por el incremento mensual de capitalización y su tendencia alcista?


----------



## Periplo (31 Dic 2017)

No creo q sea Enero el mes de entrada...pienso yo...
Ojala me equivoque..

Enviado desde mi S3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## trancos123 (31 Dic 2017)

Una que veo muy interesante Everex (evx), poco supply y barata.
Blockchain-Powered Money Transfers and Microfinance Services


----------



## latostat (31 Dic 2017)

Umami dijo:


> No creo q sea Enero el mes de entrada...pienso yo...
> Ojala me equivoque..
> 
> Enviado desde mi S3 mediante Tapatalk



Pues entonces hay que vender para recomprar en enero? Vas a hacerlo?


----------



## Winternet (31 Dic 2017)

Mi más sincero agradecimiento a todos y os deseo un feliz año.


----------



## plus ultra (31 Dic 2017)

Umami dijo:


> No creo q sea Enero el mes de entrada...pienso yo...
> Ojala me equivoque..
> 
> Enviado desde mi S3 mediante Tapatalk




Sera en octubre.


----------



## EDV (31 Dic 2017)

Bueno, feliz año nuevo a todos y gracias a todos por vuestra compañia y vuestra ayuda. Por una vida un poco más desahogada económicamente xD


----------



## Divad (31 Dic 2017)

Feliz pelotazos a todos y siempre estéis de corridas! 

Disfrutad! 

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## arras2 (31 Dic 2017)

Os deseo feliz año nuevo y agradecimientos a los experimentados por los cursos acelerados que nos dais a los novatos. Os deseo buenas adquisiciones para 2018.


----------



## Astur147 (31 Dic 2017)

Alguien le va a meter algo a la chapa de Bee?


----------



## juli (31 Dic 2017)

Ésta es de las que da gusto ver zumbando.

*Factom* rompe los 50 y 2demún en 2 dígitos por hora. Destino SEGURO y PRÓSPERO para un 2018 donde habrá no pocos crashes.

Al César, lo suyo.


----------



## Kensy (31 Dic 2017)

Feliz año nuevo, altcoineros!!!

Gracias por este hilo tan genial!


----------



## paketazo (31 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> Ésta es de las que da gusto ver zumbando.
> 
> *Factom* rompe los 50 y 2demún en 2 dígitos por hora. Destino SEGURO y PRÓSPERO para un 2018 donde habrá no pocos crashes.
> 
> Al César, lo suyo.



Pues ni me acordaba de ella, pero acabo de mirar el gráfico y se está preparando al menos FCT/BTC un posible pepinazo.

Respecto al $ dependerá del maestro...

Suerte con la ola, que creo acaba de empezar.


----------



## lurker (31 Dic 2017)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Ojo a Kin. Va subiendo sin hacer ruido y multiplicando las inversiones



Yo creo que va a seguir subiendo unas cifras más. A pesar del brutalsupply que tiene el nº de monedas totales disponibles en exchanges no es tal ya que la mayoría están retenidas para ir soltándolas en un futuro mediante un motor de reputaciones, si no recuerdo mal (leí todo el proyecto hace 20 días, igual me confundo...).

la que parece que está despertando también es Bancor (creo que lo comentó juli unos posts atrás), están saliendo proyectos muy interesantes relacionados con los creadores de Bancor y con la Bancor Network (KWHCOIN, INS...), pinta pero bien!

edito: por cierto , KIN lleva unos días metida en la red de Bancor para ser canjeable por el resto de tokens que tienen. Es posible que esto le haya dado más visibilidad y de ahí que haya subido estos días...


----------



## trancos123 (31 Dic 2017)

Triggers a 8$!


----------



## stiff upper lip (31 Dic 2017)

Feliz 2018 a todos, cryptomaniacos, que éste sea el principio del fin de un sistema anquilosado y el comienzo de uno más justo y libre para todos los habitantes del planeta.

Y no os dejéis asustar, si esto es como la burbuja inmobiliaria estamos en 1988. Vamos a ver la historia desplegarse ante nuestros ojos y cosas nunca vistas en el periplo de la humanidad. Habrá crashes, no lo dudéis, pero tenemos el conocimiento y las pelotas para surfearlos, para eso nos hemos preparado, quizá sin saberlo, todos estos años. 

Tenemos un destino, restablecer el equilibrio económico intergeneracional.


----------



## jorgitonew (31 Dic 2017)

feliz año a todos

sois mis mejores criptoamigos


----------



## pasta_base (31 Dic 2017)

Feliz año a todos!! Todos los dias sigo este hilo, gracias a todos por vuestros consejos y comentarios sois los mejores!!

Odio la lombarda


----------



## _Agamenon (31 Dic 2017)

si bitcoin toca los 17000$ ¿hay que vender?


----------



## orbeo (31 Dic 2017)

Feliz 2018 a todos!


----------



## enunrom (31 Dic 2017)

Feliz 2018 para todos. Somos cuatro en casa y todos griposos.
Cuidaros de esta gripe que viene dura!!


----------



## iaGulin (31 Dic 2017)

Feliz año a todos 
A ver si XVG lanza el wraith o no, en twitter andan locos xD


----------



## Periplo (1 Ene 2018)

latostat dijo:


> Pues entonces hay que vender para recomprar en enero? Vas a hacerlo?



No,mantengo posiciones y periscopio a las 12 en punto....

Enviado desde mi S3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## StalkerTlön (1 Ene 2018)

¡¡Feliz Año a todos los criptoforeros!! ¡¡Os deseo este año esté lleno de sorpresas y nos haga a todos un poco más libres!!


----------



## Timetwister (1 Ene 2018)

Raiblocks subiendo a saco ahora que va ganando de sobra la votación para entrar en Binance.


----------



## easyridergs (1 Ene 2018)

Feliz 2018 a todos y todas ¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## san_miguel (1 Ene 2018)

Feliz 2018 a todos.

ZRX al borde de 1usd, se rumurea que a lo largo del año puede ser listada en coinbase, si eso ocurre, se nos va entre a 15 y 50 usd ), meter unas chapitas que no hace daño a nadie y a final de 2018 vemos donde esta. La listan en binance entre otros.


----------



## Divad (1 Ene 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> Feliz 2018 a todos!



No tan exagerado pero sí, aquí estoy :: No me he podido resistir después de pasar la noche con la familia. Al grano con la película :Baile:

Llevo días mirando pisos de alquiler y la mejor opción en beneficio de los interesados es hacerlo con las criptomonedas. El contrato tiene igualmente validez, el único que se queda fuera del juego son las garrapatas que viven de clavar impuestos. 

Imagínate enseñándole el funcionamiento de las criptomonedas a los de la inmobiliaria y que capten de un primer impacto el cambio de paradigma. Con presentar Ripple y ETH (EEA)  más un extra


Spoiler














Spoiler



Ojo a la película!8:



Dándole vueltas, me pregunto:

¿Dónde coño está el arrendamiento de bienes?

Me pongo a buscar por gogliano y me encuentro con lo siguiente del 4 de agosto:
REAL, lanza su ICO para invertir en bienes y raíces

A simple vista pinta pelotazo y esta en criptolandia a $0.65 
REAL (REAL) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap

Cita su página web y es una risa
REAL Platform Coming soon

Vaya, empezamos mal no, muy mal :: 

Me pongo a revisar por twitter y encuentro seres humanos 8: Vamos a ver por donde se mueven...
https://medium.com/@real_token/
Con la hoja de ruta incluida y por lo que llevan lo han cumplido
https://medium.com/@real_token/our-...source=user_profile---------3----------------

Las dudas comienzan a disiparse. Pero sabes que tener una página web que te ve cualquiera no la puedes tener en próximamente demostrando poca seriedad en el proyecto. Salvo que sea la jugada para no ser todo tan maravilloso y se entre sin dudarlo... Mejor sembrar la duda... 

Seguimos tirando del hilo

El iluminado español, todo lo que toca se convierte en una mina de oro :Aplauso::Baile:
https://www.kippel01.com/empresa/en...an-el-blockchain-al-real-estate-con-real.html

Su perfil completo hasta sus intereses
https://www.linkedin.com/in/enriquedubois/
Toda una joya! 8: Por donde pasa va dejando yates,... :XX:

Voy a buscar el dominio...
http://whois.domaintools.com/real.markets

Registrador: SOLUCIONES CORPORATIVAS IP, SL (los amigos)
http://www.scip.es/nosotros/

Miro dos proyectos al azar por los que ha pasado:
https://www.playspace.com/es-es/
Portal de juegos clásicos y si metes pasta tendrás facilidades... clin! clin! clin!
Miras de donde son:
http://whois.domaintools.com/playspace.com
https://www.playspace.com/es-es/pagina/terminos-y-condiciones

Mallorca, eso sí, los servidores fuera de españistán.

https://www.grupoportal.es/datos/playspace-sl
Con capital y Francisco Gimena Ramos, director de la división hotelera de Globalia y Mola 8:::
http://www.infocif.es/ficha-empresa/globalia-corporacion-empresarial-sa

Me pongo a mirar mola
https://www.mola.com/

Y me quedo perplejo ya que la página de la cripto es la que debería ser la que tuviese el contenido que lleva la mola o muy similar.

Más amigos de Mallorca 
http://whois.domaintools.com/mola.com 

Me da por mirar el teléfono fijo de la mola
971439790 
https://www.grupoportal.es/datos/hermetex-4-sa (hacer clic para ver cada sección)
Con un capital de 33M que pusieron han hecho unos 100M. Encima reciben pasta de los listos (nuestro bolsillo :
http://apagextremaduraasaja.es/actu...shumancia-a-pie-por-vias-pecuarias-para-2018/

......

Tras mirar el mercado he visto la subida de lunyr
https://medium.com/lunyr/the-road-ahead-e38f98cb3bb7

Tomando el control de los medios de comunicación (manipulación) se expanden criptolandia 

Voy a comprar chapas y me iré a dormir un rato.


----------



## horik (1 Ene 2018)

Que alegría haber vendido ayer a 2$ los 500 Denarius que había minado y ver que hoy han subido tanto (estuvieron en pico de mas de 5$)

Que os parecen NEO y OMG para entrar ahora?


----------



## paketazo (1 Ene 2018)

horik dijo:


> Que alegría haber vendido ayer a 2$ los 500 Denarius que había minado y ver que hoy han subido tanto (estuvieron en pico de mas de 5$)
> 
> Que os parecen NEO y OMG para entrar ahora?



Es posible que OMG busque un dibujo similar al de Golem...hablo del gráfico Vs BTC.




buen año nuevo


----------



## Donald Draper (1 Ene 2018)

ya que mencionas GOLEM, alguien sabe diferencias entre su proyecto y el de SONM? A simple vista me parecen muy similares, por lo que no entiendo tanta diferencia en la valoración de una y otra


----------



## plus ultra (1 Ene 2018)

Divad dijo:


> No tan exagerado pero sí, aquí estoy :: No me he podido resistir después de pasar la noche con la familia. Al grano con la película :Baile:
> 
> Llevo días mirando pisos de alquiler y la mejor opción en beneficio de los interesados es hacerlo con las criptomonedas. El contrato tiene igualmente validez, el único que se queda fuera del juego son las garrapatas que viven de clavar impuestos.
> 
> ...



Excelente aportación y análisis asi mismo es como en su momento recomendé mirar un proyecto por lo menos si es para largo plazo y/o le vamos a meter algo importante de nuestra cartera.

Ya conocia REAL de tiempo,en principio me gusto y le veo futuro si se lo curran,lo que mas me hace ser un poco reticente y/o cauto es el ser producto tecnológico nacional,aun así me gusta.


----------



## stiff upper lip (1 Ene 2018)

Le he estado echando un vistazo a éste. Aún en crudillo, pero parece serio.
Bueno para meter 100 pavos (cerocerista a muerte) y olvidar hasta el año que viene (a quien le guste esa estrategia)

Senderon

Specifications

- ERC20 token

- Based on the Ethereum network

- 46,300,000 SDRN’s maximum supply

- Fast transactions

Distribution

80% (40,000,000) SDRN Airdrop - 40,000 SDRN for 1,000 participants (4.7m SDRN burned)

20% (10,000,000) SDRN Development Fund

Van a anunciar dos partnerships este mes. Parece que van orientados al mercado de freelancers Hindú (mucha peña).

Whitepaper

A ver que os parece.

Me he pillado unos pocos.

P.D. El logo es feo a muerte, pero parece que lo van a cambiar, no se en cuanto tiempo.


----------



## Insert Coin. (1 Ene 2018)

¡Hola amigos!
Después de estar leyendo el foro desde hace más de 9 meses, hoy me he decidido a escribir.
Primero daros las gracias a todos los del foro, sois cojonudos, empecé leyendo el foro allá por el mes de mayo sin tener ni idea de cryptos, han pasado 9 meses y sigo prácticamente igual.
Gracias a los buenos consejos de los foreros he podido pillar algo de vez en cuando, aunque también me he llevado buenas ostias, pero de las que aprendes..
Entré en la pre-sale de utrust (0.035) y ahí estoy holdeando.
Ahora mismo también he entrado en la ICO de rocketpool, algún forero que haya entrado también en rocket? Qué os parece el proyecto?

¡Un saludo!


----------



## R2volador (1 Ene 2018)

Feliz Año 2018 !!! para tod@s !!!

Que en 2018 se cumplan vuestros deseos y los míos !!!

Como día 1 de Año nuevo os doy las GRACIAS A TOD@S por compartir vuestro tiempo en el foro y yo haya podido encontraros, leeros y aprender en el mundo nuevo que está por llegar.

No soy de participar mucho porque estoy aprendiendo, leyendo y estudiando... Pero si que os puedo garantizar que os leo a todos y apunto muchísimas opiniones vuestras.

Quiero agradeceros que en aproximadamente 1 año que os leo, he aprendido y me he equivocado varias veces, pero estoy muy satisfecho del trabajo realizado, obteniendo un buen rendimiento y esto es gracias a MÍ y a VOSOTROS (el burro siempre delante).

Mi gratitud dentro de mí, quería compartirla con vosotros.

Gracias y Feliz Año


----------



## StalkerTlön (1 Ene 2018)

Request Network con bastante movimiento!


----------



## stiff upper lip (1 Ene 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> Excelente aportación y análisis asi mismo es como en su momento recomendé mirar un proyecto por lo menos si es para largo plazo y/o le vamos a meter algo importante de nuestra cartera.
> 
> Ya conocia REAL de tiempo,en principio me gusto y le veo futuro si se lo curran,lo que mas me hace ser un poco reticente y/o cauto es el ser producto tecnológico nacional,aun así me gusta.



¿Qué probabilidades hay de que sea producto humo intentando vivir de subvenciones?

Que estamos en España coño...


----------



## plus ultra (1 Ene 2018)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> ¿Qué probabilidades hay de que sea producto humo intentando vivir de subvenciones?
> 
> Que estamos en España coño...



Ya lo digo en mi comentario: "lo que mas me hace ser un poco reticente y/o cauto es el ser producto tecnológico nacional " y sigo con: " aun asi me gusta".

Por que me gusta? me gusta la idea,que sean capaces de llevarla a buen puerto ya es cosa del equipo,y subirse a ese tren ya es cosa de cada uno, DIVAD a hecho un buen trabajo informándose de que va el proyecto y quien esta detras.


----------



## onlycw (1 Ene 2018)

horik dijo:


> Que alegría haber vendido ayer a 2$ los 500 Denarius que había minado y ver que hoy han subido tanto (estuvieron en pico de mas de 5$)
> 
> 
> 
> Que os parecen NEO y OMG para entrar ahora?





¿Cuánto tiempo te ha llevado minar esos Denarius y con qué gráfica?
Gracias.


----------



## davitin (1 Ene 2018)

Nadie comenta la Animalada de raiblocks....mas de 20 pavos,...a donde creéis que puede llegar? Creéis que aun esta barata?

Enviado desde mi Woxter Nimbus 102Q mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Patanegra (1 Ene 2018)

que opinais de Byteball Bytes (GBYTES)? es como Raiblocks pero en barato o un truño?


----------



## paketazo (1 Ene 2018)

El cáncer de McAfee jodiendo la tendencia que se traía Factom.

Este tío es un mercenario sin escrúpulos, y lo peor, es que viendo el gráfico, como anuncio ayer Juli, se veía que algo bueno podía pasar a corto plazo, pero no me esperaba esta mierda.

Suerte a los holders, Factom es un proyecto serio y con contratos para el 2018


----------



## juli (1 Ene 2018)

Matchpool sobrepasa 1$ de laaaargo...Lleva un mes COMO UN COHETE debe andar en x6 , x8, ni sé...

FACTOM...2damún . Proyecto hiperserio y de trapío blockchain, old school. Además, yanki ( geopolítica ) y orientado a la adminsitración en muchísimas de sus apicaciones ( de hecho, conectadísimo y presente en meetups de los organismos administraivos publicos USA más sonoros y castuzos)...al loro con esta coin este año, que quedará entre las grandes y es del perfil de quienes sobrevivan a un zafarrancho nuclear en Shitland. Merecidisimo.

El comecocos ( paccoin ) Jroña que jroña...el primer empujón algún listo la pumpeó un 75% en 0"...11$ y así no se hacen holders, fundamentales para mover semeante Titanic. Recuperados en 50 horas y paso a paso...muy, muy al tanto con esta coin que no está ahi por casualidad y sus movimientos , en el sentido que sea, serán TREMENDOS. Iremos viendo según caigan velos.

Feliz año, gandules!!!...& VENGA !!! A HACER PANOJA, HOSTIA !!!

---------- Post added 01-ene-2018 at 17:03 ----------




paketazo dijo:


> El cáncer de McAfee jodiendo la tendencia que se traía Factom.



Qué ha pasado pues ???


----------



## besto (1 Ene 2018)

Ojo con railblocks, yo entre a 3 y sali a 14. Ahora la veo demasiado recalentada, yo creo que el proyecto va bien enfocado pero necesita corregir. Y bitgrail es un truño, llevo atrapado alli con 100 eth esperando a que me verifiquen la cuenta para poder salirme y ni puto caso me hacen. Arggggg como llegue el pato negro y no pueda pasarme a euros me cagoentó


----------



## plus ultra (1 Ene 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> El cáncer de McAfee jodiendo la tendencia que se traía Factom.
> 
> Este tío es un mercenario sin escrúpulos, y lo peor, es que viendo el gráfico, como anuncio ayer Juli, se veía que algo bueno podía pasar a corto plazo, pero no me esperaba esta mierda.
> 
> Suerte a los holders, Factom es un proyecto serio y con contratos para el 2018



Yo lo he dicho mas de una vez y de dos también,el marketing en la mayoría de los casos es mas importante que el producto,a la hora de invertir hay que tener esto en cuenta,todos sabemos o la mayoria que las hamburguesas del mcdonalds no son las de mejor calidad ni cocacola el mejor refresco pero ahi estan,siendo consumidas en cualquier lugar del mundo.


----------



## juli (1 Ene 2018)

OK, ya pillo...la top model del día/semana ...o ya ni sé qué hostias dice este elemento...(que veo que hasta tiene "ICO de la semana" :: ...menúo chiringuito ! )

Sólo una cosa , para que se mire a McAfee en su medida y a nuestro hilo de Shitland, en la suya :

El día que este tipo levante un conejo que no se haya expuesto aquí antes con pelos y señales...ME corto SU poya en rodajas!!! ( en la tele ya, que se la coma él, que enredar la massmedia le va al pelo...):

Y va a ser que no...o sea, chavales, ya sabemos : A meter horas y contribuír to-dos ( y el que no sepa aún, pues con traducciones, links jugosos, etc ) , que el curro aquí va fisssno,fissssno, filipipissssno. 

Venga...a empujar todo cristo !!! y fuera sábanas , que la caraja del 1 está en el guión !!!  ( el cuerpo las hace, el cuerpo las paga...a apechugar ! )


----------



## plus ultra (1 Ene 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> que opinais de Byteball Bytes (GBYTES)? es como Raiblocks pero en barato o un truño?



Yo estoy subido desde hace bastante,el precio cayo junto con todas aparte, hay que sumarle que por ese entonces empezaron hacer airdrops cuando estrenaron su wallet para android el cual funcionaba bastante bien (cuando lo probe)después de los repartos el precio cayo aun mas,le veo futuro.

En su momento por su gran estabilidad y ascendencia en mas de un lugar vi comentar que quien debía estar gestionandola debian de ser auténticos profesionales de los mercados debido a sus movimientos.



besto dijo:


> Ojo con railblocks, yo entre a 3 y sali a 14. Ahora la veo demasiado recalentada, yo creo que el proyecto va bien enfocado pero necesita corregir. Y bitgrail es un truño, llevo atrapado alli con 100 eth esperando a que me verifiquen la cuenta para poder salirme y ni puto caso me hacen. Arggggg como llegue el pato negro y no pueda pasarme a euros me cagoentó



Pues yo viendo las entradas que se ven en BINANCE,la reticencia que tiene la mayoría para entrar a comprar en MERCATOX y BITGRAIL y que va primera en la votacion de entrada a BINANCE la veo muy barata,si como he visto a mas de una hacer un volume de entrada en ese exchange de 50m $ el precio ni me imagino donde iba a llegar.


----------



## besto (1 Ene 2018)

Puede pasar lo contrario, bitgrail lleva sin verificar cuentas desde el 12 de diciembre con lo que la pasta entra pero no se puede salir. De la que lleguemos a un exchange donde se pueda vender va a haber una toma de beneficios astronomica.


----------



## Ethan20 (1 Ene 2018)

Yo tengo raiblocks pilladas a 15, me dije mejor tarde que nunca, eso si yo aguantaré hasta el día antes que entre en binance, me imagino que el proceso igual puede demorar un mes, hasta entonces creo que el precio seguirá subiendo, luego puede pasar cualquier cosa.


----------



## juli (1 Ene 2018)

*paketazo : * A los que tiráis de AT , los pumps artificiosos digamos que como que os "vician" los elementos de juicio, no ? Es éso ?


----------



## paketazo (1 Ene 2018)

Estaba mirando mis movimientos del 2017 y recordé que hay una posibilidad de hacer un 50% relativamente sencilla si se da el caso, solo hace falta paciencia y arriesgar lo justo.

XVC vieja conocida del foro, lleva un año en mantenimiento en poloniex, lo que ha llevado a que se produzca un desfase importante en el precio respecto Bittrex, ahora mismo sobre un 80%.

En principio la moneda fue "reparada" hace ya más de 8 meses, y sus nodos van al 100%, así como sus billeteras y los depósitos y wihdrawal en Bittrex.

Para el que no lo sepa, técnicamente es una de las mejores monedas que hay para transacciones instantáneas, y con la posibilidad de anonimato, en poloniex es la única coin que con solo 1 confirmación se valida...ninguna otra jamás ha logrado eso.

En resumen, en el momento que poloniex abra los depósitos y retiradas en su plataforma (lo tendrá que hacer en algún momento), los precios tenderán a equilibrarse...o sea:

En Bittrex caerán y en Polo subirán...creo que es una situación interesante para dejar olvidada alguna fracción de BTC para cuando esto suceda.

La otra opción sería un reequilibrio natural antes de que se abriera forzada por Polo para evitar la fuga de tokens hacia Bittrex, algo que veo también plausible.

¿Opiniones al respecto?

Un saludo y gracias por los aportes, se hace difícil seguiros, pero algo siempre se queda



juli dijo:


> *paketazo : * A los que tiráis de AT , los pumps artificiosos digamos que como que os "vician" los elementos de juicio, no ? Es éso ?




Estos pumps deterioran el chart, y joden semanas de acumulaciones en minutos, luego la chart debe reiniciarse y esto jode literalmente las ideas de cuando entrar en el token.

Veremos en Factom, pero creo que regresará como poco a 0,004


----------



## trancos123 (1 Ene 2018)

Phore roadmap






Twitter


----------



## Donald Draper (1 Ene 2018)

Me está poniendo ojitos OMG después de que ayer me quedase fuera de su subidón, veo que viene cayendo todo el día.


----------



## juli (1 Ene 2018)

trancos123 dijo:


> Phore roadmap
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bastante pobrecito el roadmap...más sabiendo lo bueno que traía, pues pone de manifiesto cosas elementales que no tenía .

Si saben jugar convenientemente la carta del market place "early" de prueba, pueden estirar el chicle e ir tirando a la estela de PIVX, que tiene un roadmap para 2018 demoledor.

La verdad es que no sé si irán cambiand su mala dinámica de prueba-error que acojona al más pintáo, pero PIVX se marca unos desarrollos de cojones, la verdad...y cada vez con más equipo.

Éso sí,,,en marketing, entre la falta de fondos por la estrechez de sus rewards ( el próximo superblock repartirá ya EL DOBLE para gastos del proyecto, ya era hora ) y que lo poco que pillan se lo joden en campañitas empalagosas de Merry chrtsmas y mierdas parejas , pues jodido ( medio team ,algunos con los que tenía un feedback de cine, no me habla por darles tralla con éso - me la pela, pero voy a ser RADICAL con ello ante la comunidad , que chuminadas, las justas y ya valen hace tiempo - ) .

Proyectos como Phore o Zoin, de terera o cuarta fila, habrán de espabilarse y meter MUCHA pasta en desarrollo si no quieren que la media docena de coins anónimas más cuajadas se les vayan definitivamente. Y ojo, que esas coins deslumbran zumbando en céntimos...pero si boqueas y para el ritmo, te hundes en el puto infierno del ranking y te olvida el mercáo en dos telediarios. Si son listos, debrían perder - o no ganar tanto de aquí a verano para unirse al grupo de cabeza -.


----------



## Gurney (1 Ene 2018)

Vitalik en el papel del Grinch: Vitalik Buterin Sends 30,000 Eth to Bitstamp

Cuidado con Verge, dicen que Wraith no funciona: XVG's Wraith Protocol Doesn't Even Work...Someone Made a Website Leaking All the Wallet User's IP Addresses... : CryptoCurrency. Ahora mismo está a 0.1614$, dejándose un 18% (en satoshis 1218 y -13%)

Acabo de descubrir esta página, muy visual: Cryptocurrency Market State Visualization


Saludos, feliz año, seguid así de bien.


----------



## Superoeo (1 Ene 2018)

Feliz año señores!! Por otro año cosechando pelotazos como este. Esperemos que este 2018 se presente tan bien como aparenta y nos marquemos como poco un x10 en nuestras carteras.

Gracias a todo lo que he aprendido de muchos de vosotros hoy mi cartera es más grande de lo que nunca podría haber imaginado cuando empecé en esto, por lo que gracias y mil gracias a todos los que hacéis que este hilo sea lo más grande que hay sobre criptos en el panorama hispanoparlante.

Como regalito os dejo este video que no tiene desperdicio. Creo que cuando este menda entra a hablar sobre las criptos... es momento de coger el dinero y salir corriendo, pero bueno... estamos en TENDENCIA ALCISTAAA!!

Criptodivisas estrategia de Simon Perez para entrada si estas fuera y de salida si estas dentro - YouTube


----------



## Cakau (1 Ene 2018)

besto dijo:


> Puede pasar lo contrario, bitgrail lleva sin verificar cuentas desde el 12 de diciembre con lo que la pasta entra pero no se puede salir. De la que lleguemos a un exchange donde se pueda vender va a haber una toma de beneficios astronomica.



Pues yo abri la cuenta, compre XRB y los saque sin problemas. Sin verificar puedes sacar hasta 0.5 btc diarios. Para verificar y sacar importes importantes no se como estará la cosa.
Un saludo


----------



## Gurney (1 Ene 2018)

Por cierto, para hacer los deberes que nos manda Juli , alguien conoce alguna página en la que las coins estén ordenadas por fecha de aparición?


----------



## trancos123 (1 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Bastante pobrecito el roadmap...más sabiendo lo bueno que traía, pues pone de manifiesto cosas elementales que no tenía .
> 
> Si saben jugar convenientemente la carta del market place "early" de prueba, pueden estirar el chicle e ir tirando a la estela de PIVX, que tiene un roadmap para 2018 demoledor.
> 
> ...



Cuando empezaran a salir novedades de PIVX?


----------



## san_miguel (1 Ene 2018)

Os pongo una gráfica de lo que creo que puede hacer ETH a finales de enero, mediados de febrero.


----------



## silverwindow (1 Ene 2018)

Verge se va tomar polculo,algo le ha pasado


----------



## trancos123 (1 Ene 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Verge se va tomar polculo,algo le ha pasado



A Verge no le funciona bien lo de ocultar las ips, todo el mundo esta vendiendo como loco.


----------



## Claudius (1 Ene 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> Yo lo he dicho mas de una vez y de dos también,el marketing en la mayoría de los casos es mas importante que el producto,a la hora de invertir hay que tener esto en cuenta,todos sabemos o la mayoria que las hamburguesas del mcdonalds no son las de mejor calidad ni cocacola el mejor refresco pero ahi estan,siendo consumidas en cualquier lugar del mundo.



Mcaffe ha hecho un favor a Factom, porque con su pumpeo la ha puesto en el radar de muchos noobs caza fortunas, lo que atraerá una labor investigativa y de presión de compra y solo hay 8M..
Además de que su almacenaje fuera de exchange no es sencillo.

Factom siempre ha tenido contenido su token, no les ha interesado lo más mínimo la especulación sobre el ya que es necesario para pagar sus servicios.
Servicios que tienen apalabrados con varias empresas que saldrán a la palestra en 2018.

Otro unicornio para este año que seguramente llegue a los 500$ o 1000$ en función del hype.


----------



## Gurney (1 Ene 2018)

Casper va paso a paso:
Alpha Casper FFG Testnet Instructions - HackMD


----------



## juli (1 Ene 2018)

*NEVERSTOPMARKETING.com*

33 of the most wold,s entrepreneurs, investors and thinkers discuss the marketig challenges and oportunities of the blockchain and decentraliced future.

2018 Blockchain, Decentralized and Crypto-Asset Predictions - Never Stop Marketing
*
2018 Blockchain, predicciones descentralizadas y criptoactivas*

Jeremy Epstein 1 de enero de 2018 Negocio 1 comentario

TL; DR- Estoy prediciendo lo que sucederá en Blockchain, Decentralized, Crypto-Assets. Estaré en lo cierto acerca de algunos de ellos y mal acerca de la mayoría de ellos.

Ok, ya que muchas otras industrias lo hacen, también podemos tener la publicación de blogs de predicciones inútiles.

Tengo dos estrategias disponibles para mí.

La primera es que saco un CYA y hago una vaga predicción de que es correcto en cualquier sentido, ya que "blockchain va a tener un impacto en cómo funciona la sociedad" (si no estás de acuerdo con esa afirmación, estás equivocado). ¡Blog!)

En el segundo, me baso en el hecho de que casi nadie recibe un llamado por hacer malas predicciones.

Entonces, es un buen cebo para el clic, pero no es una gran cantidad de valor para el lector, ya que si hay algo que aprendí en los últimos 2 años en criptografía, es que esto puede humillar a cualquiera.

Entonces, podemos unirnos y lanzar algunas ideas de la pared. Esperamos sus comentarios.

Big Bad 2018 Blockchain y criptoactivos Predicciones

En 2018, sucederán las siguientes cosas.

*Ripple* perderá su brillo a medida que las personas se den cuenta de que es un negocio interesante, pero que en realidad no requiere un token de protocolo para funcionar. Hay una serie de otros protocolos (incluidos algunos MUY altos) que tampoco requieren un token para funcionar. El mercado comenzará a eliminarlos. Dicho esto, Ripple será una empresa valiosa debido al servicio que brinda. Simplemente no será un protocolo valioso. Los múltiplos de protocolo son mucho más altos. Divulgación: anteriormente poseía XRP, pero no tengo ninguno ahora.

*Lightning Network* funcionará y *Bitcoin* recuperará su protagonismo como LA cryptocoin por defecto en el mundo O fracasará miserablemente y Bitcoin seguirá cayendo cada vez más como una moneda de relevancia. Si eso sucede, *Bitcoin Cash* se convierte en el Bitcoin "real". Para mí, es un lanzamiento de moneda. Estoy tratando de ponerme al día con este ya que vendí una gran cantidad de mi BCH cuando salió a favor de BTC, pensando que SegWit2x sucedería, pero estaba equivocado. Ay. Eso duele.

Las Guerras de "Privacidad" comenzarán cuando las personas reconozcan la diferencia entre el seudónimo y el anonimato en la criptomoneda. Cuando lo hagan, la competencia se intensificará para la adopción de una moneda de "privacidad" como

*Zcash* (revelación: cliente y definitivamente parcial , así que tenlo en cuenta ).

*Monero* (que parece ser la moneda de privacidad elegida en Dark Web) y, por lo tanto, creo (no hay evidencia que respalde esta teoría), que tendrá un gran objetivo gubernamental en su espalda.

*Dash* tiene una comercialización increíble ( Amanda B. Johnson es probablemente la mejor en el negocio ) pero abundan algunas preguntas sobre la reputación de algunos miembros del equipo de liderazgo , las debilidades dentro de la disposición del masternode y posiblemente incluso las implicaciones legales.

*PIVX* que tiene un equipo divertido y es muy rápido además puede integrarse con Slack.

*Predigo que 1-2 de estas monedas serán reconocidas como el "próximo Bitcoin" dentro de los medios convencionales*. Hay muchos factores aquí, pero creo que se reducirá a cuya mentalidad de seguridad es superior. Solo sabremos eso después de algunos ataques grandes. [Bono: vea el artículo sobre Zcash / Zooko de Fortune]

No importa qué, la privacidad w / en moneda digital va a golpear la conciencia de la corriente principal.

El DAO Market [ *Aragon , Colony, District0x , DAOStack*] puede tener algunas pruebas de conceptos DAO en ejecución. Será interesante escuchar las métricas que informan en términos de tiempo de configuración, base de usuarios, tipos de actividades / DAO en operación y otros. Estos protocolos tienen una oportunidad masiva (como escribí aquí en Venture Beat ), aunque la visión en este mercado puede estar muy por delante de la tecnología. Si hay 50 o más proyectos legítimos en piloto (y yo sería uno de ellos), entonces está en un ritmo rápido, imho. Oportunidad de asociación: uno de mis objetivos en 2018 es pilotear un marketing descentralizado-Never Stop en una plataforma DAO. Avíseme si desea obtener más información sobre crypto-marketing, blockchain y DAO ... .all al mismo tiempo.

Más startups de AI descentralizadas.
Después del éxito de* SingularityNet*, ( el ICO se suscribió previamente a $ 50mm y vendieron más de $ 200mm en 60 segundos o algo así), habrá más como este. Dado que el dinero atrae dinero, veremos a mucha gente dejar puestos de trabajo de inteligencia artificial de alto precio en grandes firmas de tecnología como Google y Facebook en busca de mil millones de días de pago para el próximo protocolo crypto-AI. Probablemente veremos 10 ICO crypto AI de al menos $ 50 mm. Para obtener más información sobre la descentralización de la inteligencia artificial, aquí ee mi artículo de VB.

Ethereum es el estándar ... o no lo es
Por ahora, todos sabemos que CryptoKitties puso de rodillas a la red* Ethereum*. Incluso Vitalik sabe, como twittea mucho, que no se ha logrado mucho. También es muy consciente de los desafíos que enfrentan él y su equipo. Tuve la oportunidad de pasar un día completo con Vitalik unas semanas atrás. Vlad Zamfir también estuvo allí durante aproximadamente 4 horas. Tuve la oportunidad de escucharlos y hablar con ellos durante ese tiempo.

Ahora, he advertido que creo que la narrativa de " Vitalik como Wunderkind" es peligrosa , pero debo decir que me fui muy impresionado. Estos dos son muy reflexivos, elocuentes, de mente abierta y fantásticos. Hay una tonelada de cosas que se deben hacer (como ya expliqué), pero estas dos son lo suficientemente inteligentes y humildes como para poder hacerlo. Dicho esto, hay un montón de problemas con Ethereum y hay espacio para otras cadenas de bloques más nuevas como* NEM , QTUM , EOS tor AION* para comenzar a cerrar la brecha, si no superar a Ethereum.

Diré que si vemos más de 100 proyectos construidos en una de esas plataformas, creo que está viendo la aparición de un Contendiente de Ethereum. Si no, Ethereum es el ganador. Nota: Espero hacer una inmersión más profunda en algunas de estas otras plataformas en la Q1.

Los protocolos de interoperabilidad seguirán siendo inmaduros
Estoy alentando a estos muchachos, pero creo que pasará un tiempo antes de que esta pieza funcione, lo que aumentará la carga (y probablemente el valor de ETH para el corto plazo; consulte a continuación la próxima predicción en ETH). Así que jugadores como *Polkadot , Cosmos* (que se hace llamar "Internet de Blockchains") y nuevos participantes como *Lamden , Metronome* van a estar tranquilos. Para más información sobre este sector, consulte este artículo de Venture Beat.

Más Crypto Valleys Beyond Zug
Como saben, conduzco un viaje trimestral a "Crypto Valley" en Zug, Suiza, como parte de Crypto Explorers Association. El próximo es el 29 de enero, que está agotado, pero las solicitudes están abiertas para el viaje de abril. Ver el sitio para más detalles.

En los últimos meses, gobiernos de lugares como Omán nos han contactado para que quieran importar "valle de cifrado" a sus geografías y usar* CryptoExplorers* como una forma de presentarse al mundo. Pero, más importante que eso, han estudiado lo que Zug ha hecho para impulsar la innovación y la creación de empleo, y quieren hacerlo por sí mismos.

Eso me dice que los gobiernos en ubicaciones "tier 2" o "tier 3" ven blockchain / crypto como una forma de hacer un "salto" como lo hizo Estonia, por ejemplo, en la década de 1990 yendo directamente a una "primera digital" país. [ Para más información sobre mis experiencias como e-ciudadano de Estonia, mira aquí desde mi viaje hace 1,5 años ]

Intentarán convertirse en "ubicaciones de blockchain / crypto-first".

*Así que predicción: creo que veremos aparecer 2 o 3 nuevos "valles criptográficos" *legítimos en lugares inesperados. No es lo de Dubai, Singapur, Tel Aviv, Berlín. Más bien, Bratislava, Florianópolis, Ciudad de Panamá y Muscat.

Conocerá al equipo de estrellas de marketing descentralizado
El mundo será testigo del lanzamiento de la próxima entrega de la serie sobre la intersección de blockchain / crypto y marketing.

Siguiendo el tema de " Blockchains in the Mainstream " de diciembre de 2014, que incluyó a 33 de los nombres más importantes de la industria y The CMO Primer for the Age of Blockchains , que tenía los prefacios de los CMO de Nasdaq y Dun and Bradstreet, a finales del primer trimestre, leerá (drumroll por favor ...)

La Organización de Marketing Descentralizado: Cómo Crypto-Marketers puede aumentar el valor de Token a través de una mejor respuesta a las necesidades de la comunidad en rápida evolución le presentará al "Equipo de All-Star de Marketing Descentralizado".

Estos son algunos de los jugadores clave absolutos en el espacio de cripto-comercialización que incluyen
*
- Amanda Johnson de Dash
- Eddy Azar de Bancor
- Thomas Schouten de Lisk
- Andrew Levine de Steem
- Bryan Doreiran de PIVX
- Domninik Zynis de Wings
- Jeremy Gardner de Augur
- Tatu Kärki de Aragón
- Amanda Gutterman de Consensys
- Jon Sanderson en Storj
- Adam Evers en Tierion
- Patrick Stanley de Blockstack
-y Hsin-Ju Chuang de Stellar* (con suerte)
y algunos otros

Básicamente, exploraremos cómo las cadenas de bloques no solo afectan el marketing, sino también cómo se descentralizaría la propia estructura del marketing para mejorar la agilidad, la capacidad de respuesta y la capacidad de ofrecer valor al cliente.

Esta colaboración no se trata de promover un proyecto dado, se trata de mejorar a todos en la industria, por lo que todos podemos aumentar las probabilidades de llevar el futuro descentralizado que todos queremos y visualizar el presente lo más rápido posible.

Después de todo, es por eso que estamos haciendo esto, ¿verdad?

*Crypto Goes Mainstream Retail*
3 de los 10 corredores minoristas más importantes de EE. UU. Le permitirán comprar 1-5 criptomonedas directamente desde sus sitios web, tal como lo hace hoy con acciones o fondos de inversión. Coinbase necesitará mejorar su infraestructura y ejecutar su propio plan para dominar el mundo (aparecerá en el blog en los próximos días ... .establezca). De lo contrario, comenzarán a perder terreno.
*
ICOs Go Mainstream*
Creo que verán las primeras ICO legítimas en Indiegogo en febrero o marzo a más tardar. En el transcurso del año, veremos 9 más para un total de 10 en 2018. ( Aquí está su anuncio original )

*Las ICO inversas se intensificarán*
Kik lo hizo primero y YouNow está a punto de hacerlo a través de PROPS (divulgación completa: cliente). Creo que veremos al menos 15 o más ICO inversas. Para obtener más información sobre el "ICO inverso", consulte este artículo sobre Venture Beat. Y aquí hay una descripción del trabajo para el asesor de tokenización.

*La regulación no matará a la innovación*
Soy cautelosamente optimista de que las autoridades de los EE. UU. Sean relativamente indulgentes para no obstaculizar la innovación. Pero los atroces se cerrarán. Las ICO que usan KYC / AML serán un hecho y las soluciones tendrán que escalar. Esta es la razón por la que me gusta PeerMountain (divulgación: asesor) y, en particular, su CEO, Jed , quien REALMENTE obtiene esto Y puede hacerlo funcionar con los sistemas empresariales existentes.

Predicción adicional: también tendremos una actualización de Blockchain Marketing Technology Landscape y esperamos pilotar en BlockchainMarTech Index en Prism y / o Melonport para que pueda rastrear los proyectos en un solo lugar.

Predicción final:

*¿Pensaste que 2017 era una locura? Esta criptografía acaba de comenzar. Más trastornos criptogénicos vendrán.*

Feliz año nuevo y gracias por leer.


----------



## trancos123 (1 Ene 2018)

_Twitter

If you hold $NEO in your bittrex wallet, you may wish to consider moving it to Binance. They credit $NEO holders with $GAS. Bittrex does not._


----------



## easyridergs (1 Ene 2018)

Stellar GO, GO, GO ¡¡¡¡¡¡ Se va a marcar un ripple ¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## silverwindow (1 Ene 2018)

trancos123 dijo:


> A Verge no le funciona bien lo de ocultar las ips, todo el mundo esta vendiendo como loco.



En btalk troleo y fuderio a muerte:"this coin is broken"


----------



## Ethan20 (1 Ene 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Stellar GO, GO, GO ¡¡¡¡¡¡ Se va a marcar un ripple ¡¡¡¡¡



Su puta madre, era la que esperaba invertir mañana con la pasta que tengo en camino. Estaba claro. Enhorabuena


----------



## Patanegra (1 Ene 2018)

trancos123 dijo:


> A Verge no le funciona bien lo de ocultar las ips, todo el mundo esta vendiendo como loco.



estoy en ello y el cabron de Binance no me deja vender, la pagina esta congelada ::


----------



## Pimlico (1 Ene 2018)

Enigma también subiendo a lo bestia.


----------



## juli (1 Ene 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Stellar GO, GO, GO ¡¡¡¡¡¡ Se va a marcar un ripple ¡¡¡¡¡



Me estoy poniendo las botas, los calcetines y el slip :XX:

( y porque los modefákas de Bittrex me bloquearon una morterada en Tops ya cargadas con su fucking "maintenance", que si no... :: )

---------- Post added 01-ene-2018 at 20:42 ----------




Pimlico dijo:


> Enigma también subiendo a lo bestia.



Éso nada...aún.

Cuando zumbe ésa, échale un galgo !


----------



## easyridergs (1 Ene 2018)

Lo que saque de stellar lo pasaré a qash, stellar tiene demasiado supply. Qash sino la cagan será un bombazo este año.


----------



## juli (1 Ene 2018)

trancos123 dijo:


> Cuando empezaran a salir novedades de PIVX?



Hay un Roadmap MATAÓR ( muy técnico en algunas cosas, pero adelantos de vicio como stakear MNodes desde un ledger Nano - seguridad brutal - y elementos de integración para hacer propeustas y/o votar desde wallet ). Por no hablar del ZDEX.

He pedido que me definan todos los points en media línea ( debe haber como 15 ó 20 ) para que cualquier los entienda.

Os aseguro que esta peña es enferma de la tecnología. Han hecho mucho "a la brava" y cosillas en su "petit comité" de antaño ...y no es de recibo cuando te haces grande...pero que son una fucking bomba seguro.

Por cierto...están apareciendo "partners" "dispuestos a..." por el discord ( como el de Arise linkado el otro día ) cada 2 x 3 ...huelen la pasta que flixpas...


----------



## Patanegra (1 Ene 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Lo que saque de stellar lo pasaré a qash, stellar tiene demasiado supply. Qash sino la cagan será un bombazo este año.



a que nivel de Stellar piensas vender?


----------



## HAL 9000 (1 Ene 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Lo que saque de stellar lo pasaré a qash, stellar tiene demasiado supply. Qash sino la cagan será un bombazo este año.



En qué tugurio recomiendas comprar Qash? gracias de antebrazo.


----------



## trancos123 (1 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Hay un Roadmap MATAÓR ( muy técnico en algunas cosas, pero adelantos de vicio como stakear MNodes desde un ledger Nano - seguridad brutal - y elementos de integración para hacer propeustas y/o votar desde wallet ). Por no hablar del ZDEX.
> 
> He pedido que me definan todos los points en media línea ( debe haber como 15 ó 20 ) para que cualquier los entienda.
> 
> ...



Gracias por la info pero no se ve la imagen, puedes subirla a algún lado?


----------



## easyridergs (1 Ene 2018)

A partir de 1$ veré, pero siempre vigilando a qash que no se desmadre. Qash lo pillaré en bitfinex.


----------



## juli (1 Ene 2018)

trancos123 dijo:


> Gracias por la info pero no se ve la imagen, puedes subirla a algún lado?



Acabo de pedirla. Creo que sólo está en discordd y el acceso privado no deja sacar imágenes. El roadmap explicadillo, mañaaaanaaaa . ( tranqui, que mañana sigo la chapa )

________________________________

Santo cagarro MATCHPOOL !!! :8: Si ésto ha andado un siglo a 10 céntimos !!! 

Cómo asiente por encima del 1$ , que tal parece, cada pump va a ser el copón bendito.

______________________________________________

S a alguien le da el siroco con Paccoin, Y NO LO ACONSEJO A NAHIDE , OJO, pues que tenga en cuenta que estos trasatlánticos, una vez "desarrollados" son muy difćiles de pillar, so riesgo de comerte un dump que ni dios sabe dónde puede llegar ( por éso algunos foreros no entraron en IOTA, por ejemplo, con la facilidad de mchos recién llegados, pese a pintar de coña ...pues bien, el supply de PACCOIN es 1000 VECES IOTA :: ) Ésp sí personalmente, creo que va a dar muchíiñisimas nuevas lecciones en Shitland ( para cojonudas y para terribles ).

En fin, que si alguien quiere montarse...cuanto antes mejor ( yo, ya, valoraría esperar a corrección ) ...y dentro, dedos cruzados y ROI en cuanto se pueda ...y que dentro pase lo que sea, que será brutal seguro...pero gratis...


----------



## Divad (1 Ene 2018)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> ¿Qué probabilidades hay de que sea producto humo intentando vivir de subvenciones?
> 
> Que estamos en España coño...



Cuando vi que eran españoles estuve a nada de ponerme a dormir. La jodida curiosidad llegó hasta la mano de los listos metidos en el ajo.

Poniendo caras y direcciones la estafa se esfuma ya que todos los fichados en Mallorca pueden ser 8: 

Francisco Gimena Ramos
Baleares - IESE Alumni
Del Opus 
IESE Business School - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
Allí por donde pasa va dejando yates :XX:
Paco Gimena deja la dirección general de Oasis Hotels & Resorts | Hoteles y alojamientos


Me he topado con su hermana


Spoiler






Inma Gimena Ramos (@inmagimenar) on Twitter

También estudió en la misma escuela 8:

De ser una estafa no habrían repartido yates por el camino y ni mucho menos pondrían su cara con lugares de residencia. 

Mencionando al opus... tengo la duda si no estarán relacionados ienso: https://coinmarketcap.com/currencies/opus/#social
https://opus-foundation.org/


Hay 3 españoles más metidos con otros proyectos (tengo pendiente mirarlos con lupa)
https://m.xataka.com/criptomonedas/...version-son-blockchain-tokens-y-criptomonedas

El español Jorge Izquierdo es el capo de Aragon 
https://twitter.com/izqui9
https://www.linkedin.com/in/izqui/

Mobile Lead encontramos a 
https://www.linkedin.com/in/bernardohernandez/ (formado en escuelas jesuitas)
http://www.bernardohernandez.com/ 

Menudo figura, lazos con Jorge Izquierdo y Enrique Dubois


> El empresario también une fuerzas con Bernardo Hernández, socio general del fondo de venture capital E.ventures y ex directivo de Google y Flickr, para llevar la tecnología blockchain al real estate con Real.



Tenemos a Bernardo como jefe del equipo y a Francisco Gimena Ramos como inversor capitalista del proyecto real además de tener la estructura (mola) para captar inversores.

Solo falta que vayan cumpliendo roadmap para que su valor aumente


----------



## VictorW (1 Ene 2018)

Buenas y Próspero 2018...
Le he metido xxx ETH a Sexcoin. 
Basura de proyecto pero el nombre promete.
Who knows??


----------



## orbeo (1 Ene 2018)

VictorW dijo:


> Buenas y Próspero 2018...
> Le he metido xxx ETH a Sexcoin.
> Basura de proyecto pero el nombre promete.
> Who knows??



Esa es del estilo de SpankChain?


----------



## HAL 9000 (1 Ene 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> A partir de 1$ veré, pero siempre vigilando a qash que no se desmadre. Qash lo pillaré en bitfinex.



Bitfinex no admite a nuevos miembros.
Voy a probar en quoinex... si es que nadie me dice que ahí hay mucho pirata.


----------



## juli (1 Ene 2018)

Enigma por encima de los 3 pavos. Ahí ya puede empezara a ponerse sabrosón.

Distrit0x aguantando bien un par de empujones sin drenaje intermedio...a ver esos 0.2...

Waves,Komodo,Monacoin, PIVX, Ark...quietud excesiva..ahí zumba algo y fuerte a no mucho tardar...

Joderrrr !!! y las fucking IOT Chain no van a corregir nunca o qué cojones ??? ::


----------



## DEREC (1 Ene 2018)

He entrado a ver la cotizacion de enigma y de repente veo que sube un 93% :8::8:. Al rato me doy cuenta de que no es enigma ENG sino XNG . :´´(


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (1 Ene 2018)

Hasta hoy no había operado con Binance, pero me parece una vaina que no permita dar ordenes con decimales. Con lo cual me ha quedado 0.94 enigma en el exchange y la retirada mínima son 10. Son listos estos pájaros, te obligan a una segunda compra o te dificultan mucho las retiradas.

No me había pasado en otros exchanges.


----------



## VictorW (1 Ene 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> Esa es del estilo de SpankChain?



La verdad... No tengo ni idea, no he analizado nada. 
Me dijo un amigo en Nochevieja que Sex.com era el dominio más caro del mundo y tuve una especie de revelación. 
Este año será el de la explosión de nuevos crypto inversores sin experiencia que solo comprarán por el nombre/marquetin. 
Una corazonada sin más... 

Viendo lo que capitaliza Spank y lo que hace... Sexcoin puede Pumpear fácil.


----------



## stiff upper lip (1 Ene 2018)

Zoin 2,05, sin prisa pero sin pausa


----------



## juli (1 Ene 2018)

Asínnn a bote pronto...y ojo, que muy "de oídas y para dar algo rápido".

- ZPIV determinista ( creo que quieren que el Zpiv tenga una semilla de acceso , pues como sólo "vive" en tu wallet y sesión, un cierre chungo de ésta podría impedirte acceder nuevamente a ellos - y ojo, ésto no es un fallo...es NORMAL, porque ZPIV basa su anonimato en que es como pasta en metálico, irrastreable e invinculable...si se te cae del bolsillo...ya sabes - )

- Votación desde wallet

- Creación de propuestas desde wallet ( supongo que guiadas, pues tiene su miga y exigencias )

- Backups a archivos externos ( supongo que para mitigar los riesgos de hackeo de las wallet.dat - estaría guay, sobre todo si las hace automáticas cifradas a una dirección que configures -)

- Mnodes chiutando desde un dispositivo de seguridad ( Ledge Nano ) Hay mucha gente que prefiere no jugarse sus coins y ni configura, ni estakea.

- Stakear ZPIVs ...no había opción, sólo PIVs ( y ahora mola, por que además estakear Zpiv paga el doble...y éso sí que empezará a cundir )

-ZDEX : Exchange GLOBAL descentralizado tipo "Localbitcoins". COn el añadido del anonimato total de ZPIV, BOMBA... BOMBA QUE TE CAGAS : Negocio cerrado...negocio olvidado.

- Diseño definitivo de los sitemas de gobernanza ( el voto pr address aunque los Mnodes ya renunciaron a su exclusiva , era un mito )

- U2F integration ( seguridad mayor que la del 2FA en wallet )

Del resto, blockes elásticos, etc...ni puta idea ( y deben quedar como 6 o así...si alguien echa un cable, agradecido...)


----------



## Superoeo (1 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


>



PIVX es de lo que más cargado voy y es mi apuesta en cuanto a coins anónimas. 

Gracias a tus post Juli, y cómo vas relatando lo que van haciendo, la verdad es que parece que va a dar el pelotazo este año (Y me hce gracia que en Bitcointalk cuando hablan de coins anónimas solo menten a Verge, Xspec, si acaso Monero.... pero de PIVX se olvidan. Yo creo que ahi nadie lee nada de los proyectos porque si no no me lo explico. Esto parece un caballo ganador.



Por cierto, tanta mención a Xspec, creeis que es puro hype manipulado? Porque huelen mucho esos posts y no paran de escribir sobre ella como locos... es hasta cansino ya... Le he codigo tirria a Spectrecoin xD


----------



## juli (1 Ene 2018)

Superoeo dijo:


> PIVX es de lo que más cargado voy y es mi apuesta en cuanto a coins anónimas.
> 
> Gracias a tus post Juli, y cómo vas relatando lo que van haciendo, la verdad es que parece que va a dar el pelotazo este año (Y me hce gracia que en Bitcointalk cuando hablan de coins anónimas solo menten a Verge, Xspec, si acaso Monero.... pero de PIVX se olvidan. Yo creo que ahi nadie lee nada de los proyectos porque si no no me lo explico. Esto parece un caballo ganador.



Yo les voy a estrujar las pelotas mientras me dejen para que miren a la comunidad como si fueran a misa. Ya he comentado que tengo una pre-propuesta para soltar airdrops a profanos del mundo real , cosa que , unida al ZDEX ( y antes, al exchange de s3v3nh4acks & co., UNITY , que es YA el 1 de febrero ) cerraría el círculo de moneda autosuficiente si su comunidad de usuarios la acepta.Si consolidan éso, si se dan perfecta cuenta de que la comunidad es DIOX...el 2018 va a ser la puta bomba...porque la comunidad siempre les va a empujar...y la verdad es que los tíos curran como cabrones.

Por cierto...casi todos los tíos del team ni me dirigen la palabra hace casi una semana ( ya están empezando a "perdonarme"  ) ...pero aunque se hacen los longuis...ya les he coláo 2 propuestas mías de rondón. 

Una, aceptar un descuento en la ICO de Unity si pagas con PIVX ( -20%, creo ) - por cierto, aquí hay una vaina que puede ser pelotazo de PIVX en febrero del tipo del que comentaba hoy paketazo de Vcash, pura física...ya hablaremos, que he de enterarme bien -.

Y otra, solucionar el acceso a nuevos exchanges vía donaciones ( que casualmente salió a los días de pedirle a un dev que fuese el escrow de una propuesta mía para lo mismo ).

EL caso es que salgo a principal a largar contra las ballenas de PIVX y cómo se lo llevan calentito mientras llaman a nuevos Pivians que entran a 10 pavazos la coin, igual que con el team, que sacraliza la comunidad pero silencia el automint...cosas que les jode ( porque realmente - y cogiéndolo con pinzas - sí que hay espíritu plebeyo y antsistema en PIVX, ojo...ahí hay early adopters de BTC y Dash FORRAOS que están en ésto por devoción , apra tener "la coin que quieren" ) ...y me llaman "aparte" para que me calle porque "las soluciones están en marcha" y tal...  A los dos días, aparezco de nuevo a decir qué cojones es éso de "soon" . ..que a ver si seguimos con la milonguita...  ... o me dicen que no puedo ir al principal a mover mi pre-propuesta por ser offtopic me cambio el nick y me pongo un link a mi propuesta y ya hasta se descojonan ...o se callan...y pasan...en fin, está guay.

Los tíos se mueven, y te dejan expresarte, que es lo que importa ( Por cierto, en Unity , muy arriba del team - yo creo que es la mano dereha de s3v3nh4acks, creo que hay un chaval español - he hablado con él en privi y por sus maneras, no me parece latinoaméricano - ).

Me toca mucho las pelotas PIVX...pero creo que es mi moneda ( aunque a veces ando a límite por los rebotes que me pillo ).Me encantaría que fuese bien...y creo que hay toda la intención, y son gente legal, que ya es bastante.


----------



## davitin (1 Ene 2018)

Superoeo dijo:


> Feliz año señores!! Por otro año cosechando pelotazos como este. Esperemos que este 2018 se presente tan bien como aparenta y nos marquemos como poco un x10 en nuestras carteras.
> 
> Gracias a todo lo que he aprendido de muchos de vosotros hoy mi cartera es más grande de lo que nunca podría haber imaginado cuando empecé en esto, por lo que gracias y mil gracias a todos los que hacéis que este hilo sea lo más grande que hay sobre criptos en el panorama hispanoparlante.
> 
> ...



A este hombre su mujer debería peinarlo o algo antes de que saliera en vídeo.

Enviado desde mi Woxter Nimbus 102Q mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (2 Ene 2018)

Juli, te veo on fire jaja

Voy a meter la puntita a unas crypto estos dias, de regalo de reyes. He seleccionado éstas, de lok leo y miro, y de lok me interesa. 

Si tienes una o dos sugerencias, o alguno de los k estais puestos... Las miro un poko. Este es mi resumen:

Verge. Anonimato.
Pivx. Anonimato tb mas barata
Raiblocks. Envio dinero gratis

Triggers. Defensa
Edgeless. Juego
Stellar (IBM). Sistema, tipo ripple.
Elixir. Financiero muy pequeño

ITC. Imitacion china IOTA
Quantstamp. Audit contracts
Crypterium. Banca minorista

---------- Post added 02-ene-2018 at 00:02 ----------

Juli o cualquiera de los k llevais aqui enredadando tiempo... Llevo el top 5 salvo IOTA y quiero probar con las de "abajo", xk creo k 2018 va a ser... El año crypto


----------



## juli (2 Ene 2018)

charleta/interview de Snappy y algún otro pez gordo de PIVX en facebook en unos minutos.

Iniciar sesión en Facebook | Facebook


----------



## psiloman (2 Ene 2018)

Ojo con TRON si rompe los anteriores máximos. Aunque choca con la resistencia una y otra vez, la gráfica pinta bien.

El que quiera entrar en Stox barato debería ir haciéndolo ya, como han comentado anteriormente por aquí. Proyecto a medio plazo muy interesante, he estado viendo proyecciones de diversos traders y todos coinciden.

El problema es que con monedas zumbando un 50% al día vamos atacando lo que se mueve, eso del medio plazo es complicado de llevar...


----------



## juli (2 Ene 2018)

Er bisho ha cogido la amoto ...

*Paccoin * *h: 33,51% d: 153,61% week: 1.062,21%*

[youtube]LwIduf5q_IU[/youtube]


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (2 Ene 2018)

Tron, k quiere ser, una especie de ethereum, o eon?


----------



## juli (2 Ene 2018)

*Warrants* : Si quieres hacerlo con vistas a todo el año...igual esperar cómo va Enero y a ver si no se montan un barrido del copón tras acabar el año y tanta juerga...no es tontería.

Y de paso, ves las que te molan...y preguntas. Alguna hasta se te puede ír un pelín...pero también vas a ver mejor por dónde tiran.


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (2 Ene 2018)

Ya... La verdad k llevo unos ripples y me ha ido bien, pero es logico un paron... Pero uff no se, no se, me he hecho cuenta n binance xk la otra yankee no admite nuevas cuentas del calenton k hay

Como le llamais a la obsesion x comprar ya? Fodo? O me liao?

Lok dices, es bastante bastante logico, aunke estoy con un calenton...


----------



## juli (2 Ene 2018)

*ENIGMA...Ahora sí...2DAFUCKINGMÚNNNN !!!*

Parece que se lanza a buscar su sitio...porque ésta quiere sitio ahí arriba, eh ??? ehhh

---------- Post added 02-ene-2018 at 02:17 ----------

El AMA de Triggers...y con un preguntaór que hasta seguro que os suena... 

AMA - 1/1/2018 : BlockSafeFoundation


----------



## Divad (2 Ene 2018)

Estamos cerca de máximos ($650B) en market cap con $632.538.456.235 y btc marca un nuevo mínimo 37.2%.

Cuidado no os quedéis pillados si salen los bots asesinos ::


----------



## juli (2 Ene 2018)

Divad dijo:


> Cuidado no os quedéis pillados si salen los bots asesinos ::



Sí, porque como no metan un tajo...el próximo escalón en $$$...ACOJONA , EH ??? 

Llámame cafre...pero , además de BTC, tengo curiosidad de ver cómo funcionan Ripple, Stellar ...y Paccoin :: en un barrido REGLAMENTARIO...

& BTC Cash, Dash, un ETH en buena forma...hay muuuucho ingrediente nuevo en este 2018...

Poner todas esas coins a 4 pelas, a no ser que realmente BTC ARRASE hinchando el acordeón...es un peligro para él, DE COJONES...

Está realmente apasionante el culebrón...

---------- Post added 02-ene-2018 at 03:25 ----------

Alucina , maifrén. :8:

Todo a rojo o con subiditas de medio pelo......y ETH, zumbando a 2 cifras...con dos cojonazos y un palo...

A Shitland está entrando papelada a containers...por no decir directamente impresora...y está retorciendo todo tal como lo conocíamos...

Aquí los tecnofrikis lo mejor que podemos hacer es ver, oír y callar...y que no nos echen de la fiesta...


----------



## Divad (2 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Sí, porque como no metan un tajo...el próximo escalón en $$$...ACOJONA , EH ???
> 
> Llámame cafre...pero , además de BTC, tengo curiosidad de ver cómo funcionan Ripple, Stellar ...y Paccoin :: en un barrido REGLAMENTARIO...
> 
> ...



Cierto es que vienen momentos de tensión, el top está fuerte y consolidado por lo que si llega el recorte es del Rey y el 6, los 3 nuevos reyes magos :Baile::rolleye:

De lo contrario, BTC sacaría alguna actualización facilitando la entrada a criptolandia a todo SER con TX instantáneas y 0 fee 8::XX:

Veremos como sigue el show :Baile::Baile::Baile:

---------- Post added 02-ene-2018 at 03:43 ----------

Vaya, subida de ETH. Se confirma el cambio de reyes 8:

Sacrificando a BTC más la avalancha por entrar en criptolandia las subidas serán brutales. :rolleye:


----------



## latostat (2 Ene 2018)

Estos días he hablado con bitcoineros de pedigrí que dicen que para qué seguir invirtiendo en bitcoins, si como mucho te hace un x2 y eso te lo hace cualquier shitcoin en una noche y casi asumes los mismos riesgos. Teniendo esto en cuenta qué escenario veis más probable para este 2018?:

a1) El dinero abandona el bitcoin para apostar por tecnologías nuevas, más eficientes y mercados más rentables. Bitcoin languidece poco a poco y las alts toman una posición predominante repartiéndose el pastel entre diferentes alts con blockchains especializadas en una cosa, conviviendo entre sí y complementándose. 

a2) El dinero va a las alts tal y como comento en a1, pero una alt con mucha capitalización, mucho humo y mucho marketing (siempre me he imaginado a Verge en este análisis) revienta, crea desconfianza entre las alts, se descapitalizan y Bitcoin vuelve a reinar como valor refugio yéndose a los 50,000€ y hundiendo a la mayoría de criptos sobreviviendo sólo las que mejor equipo y proyecto tengan (con una blockchain funcionando y haciendo cosas o una cosa pero haciéndola bien como hablamos.)

b) El lighting network de bitcoin funciona, da un golpe sobre la mesa y descapitaliza a la mayoría de alts. 

Se os ocurre otro escenario? Cuál creéis más probable? Disculpad que no vaticine y no me moje con uno de ellos pero soy más de preguntas que de respuestas y por eso estoy en este foro y os lanzo la pregunta a vosotros.


----------



## jorgitonew (2 Ene 2018)

latostat dijo:


> Estos días he hablado con bitcoineros de pedigrí que dicen que para qué seguir invirtiendo en bitcoins, si como mucho te hace un x2 y eso te lo hace cualquier shitcoin en una noche y casi asumes los mismos riesgos. Teniendo esto en cuenta qué escenario veis más probable para este 2018?:
> 
> a1) El dinero abandona el bitcoin para apostar por tecnologías nuevas, más eficientes y mercados más rentables. Bitcoin languidece poco a poco y las alts toman una posición predominante repartiéndose el pastel entre diferentes alts con blockchains especializadas en una cosa, conviviendo entre sí y complementándose.
> 
> ...



a1 y b pueden convivir sin problemas a la vez... las blockchain que hacen cosas haran cosas diferentes a ln si es que ln llega a existir algún día que está por ver


----------



## Divad (2 Ene 2018)

@latostat Para que sobreviva BTC tiene que actualizarse, si no lo hace el juguete se deja de usar. 

Cagado debe de estar quien vaya cargado de BTC

---------- Post added 02-ene-2018 at 05:00 ----------

Twitter

Por algún lado tienen que comenzar, es comprensible que para mantener cierto "orden" en los diferentes "guetos"... los españolistos no se pueden hacer ricos, sino dejaría de ser un país de camareros, prostitutas y fiestas para los guiris low cost... 8:


----------



## Timetwister (2 Ene 2018)

besto dijo:


> Puede pasar lo contrario, bitgrail lleva sin verificar cuentas desde el 12 de diciembre con lo que la pasta entra pero no se puede salir. De la que lleguemos a un exchange donde se pueda vender va a haber una toma de beneficios astronomica.



Sale pero a un ritmo del equivalente de 0.5 BTC diarios. El wallet de Rai sin embargo tarda muchísimo en descargar los bloques.


----------



## silverwindow (2 Ene 2018)

NEO 85, esta tramando algo,auqnue todo sube,menos la mierda de reddcoin. :: que meti chapas en el peor momento.

No mateis al Rey todavia,la bestia es fuerte,y la brutal red que mueve ,estaria por ver si la mayoria de shitland podria hacerlo.El dinero de verdad es cobarde y seguro.

Luego ya si sacan LN, se lo puede comer todo.

Hay que tener algun btc,y ojo al despertar.

PD:Verge se va al infierno,ya veremos si se recupera de esto, shitland no perdona,y esas cosas suelen marcar una coin durate mucho tiempo.


----------



## paketazo (2 Ene 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> NEO 85, esta tramando algo,auqnue todo sube,menos la mierda de reddcoin. ::
> 
> No mateis al Rey todavia,la bestia es fuerte,y la brutal red que mueve ,estaria por ver si la mayoria de shitland podria hacerlo.El dinero de verdad es cobarde y seguro.
> 
> ...



El dinero es cobarde efectivamente.

¿quién tiene el dinero...?

Hablo del fiat.

La banca principalmente.

¿dónde está el dinero?

Fondos y RV sobre todo...hablo de lo que tiene mayor liquidez.

¿Van a meter fiat en algo descentralizado que les reste poder?

Solo si logran centralizarlo y controlarlo.

¿Pueden centralizar y controlar BTC?

Sí, con el suficiente fiat.

Pero les resultaría más fácil desequilibrarlo "más barato"

¿cómo?

Divide y vencerás.

BCH, ETH, XRP...

hace un año nadie dudaba.

Hoy hay muchas dudas para un iniciado que acaba de descubrir esto.

¿mañana?

La gente busca dar el pelotazo como bien deciis, al igual que la gran banca, quieren retornos rápidos y constantes.

¿los dará BTC?

Puede ser, pero si entra dinero y se divide entre todas las criptos que hay, la ley de rendimientos es decreciente...por lo tanto BTC recibe menos riego, y su crecimiento exponencial se acerca a su límite.

Una coin que con similares prestaciones técnicas que cotiza 100 veces más barata atraerá más capital especulativo, a pesar de que pueda ser menos fiable.

La aversión al riesgo de quién entra en este mercado es reducida, y a mayores, la banca puede controlar el precio de la coin que desee con lo que ese riesgo se reduce para ellos...lo acabamos de ver con XRP hace nada, y en breve lo veremos con ETH

¿Lo harán con BTC?

No lo creo, para el poder, es el enemigo a batir.

Buscarán centralizar indirectamente el poder en una o dos coins...quizá en 10, para dar la impresión de libertad económica, pero tras ellas estarán los mismos...grandes fondos y gran banca.

Nosotros, los de a pie, no somos nada, incluso el laureado R. Ver, no es más que un mosquito que no pintará nada a medio plazo en esto.

Todo cambiará, pero quizá en el fondo nada cambie...salvo una nueva legión de ricos que se difuminará en unas décadas...como sucedió con la fiebre del oro y los pioneros, o el petróleo hace un siglo, o la bolsa en los años 20...

Un saludo y suerte con las decisiones...el objetivo es confuso.


----------



## Cayo Marcio (2 Ene 2018)

No se habla mucho aquí e incluso tiene hilo propio, pero lo que ha ocurrido esta semana con Raiblocks me parece increíble, he multiplicado por mas de 10 mi capital inicial, para un novato como yo eso es increíble y soy consciente de que ha sido más cuestión de suerte y de confiar en las recomendaciones de los foreros ( y de valdeante) que en mi propio criterio,aunque la cripto corrija a corto plazo(lo que es de esperar) no creo que vuelva a ver los 3 $ en los que la compré, lo que me da bastante seguridad, ROI y al cajón. 

Lo que he ganado quizás no me daría ni para un yate pequeño pero para mi es un gran estimulo para empezar con buen pie este año 2018, gracias a burbuja y a los grandes foreros que tenemos por aquí, Buen año para todos.


----------



## trancos123 (2 Ene 2018)

Me levanto y veo buenas noticias:
Enigma a 4$
NEO a 87$ 
Raiblocks a 35$

---------- Post added 02-ene-2018 at 08:44 ----------

[FOROCOCHES] IMPORTANTE (TEMA BITCOIN): Mucho CUIDADO si TRADEAIS con CRIPTOMONEDAS (HACIENDA)	
IMPORTANTE (TEMA BITCOIN): Mucho CUIDADO si TRADEAIS con CRIPTOMONEDAS (HACIENDA) - ForoCoches


----------



## Periplo (2 Ene 2018)

Hacienda tiene q mover ficha y poner las cartas sobre la mesa...

Enviado desde mi S3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## silverwindow (2 Ene 2018)

Umami dijo:


> Hacienda tiene q mover ficha y poner las cartas sobre la mesa...
> 
> Enviado desde mi S3 mediante Tapatalk



O se paga aqui, o no se paga en otro pais de la UE.
Pero conociendo a nuestras señorias...


----------



## Ikkyu (2 Ene 2018)

Buenas foreros!!

Os recomiendo un par , para que las echeis un ojo...

AMBROSUS , yo entré en 0.5X y ya esta por 0.7X , puede ser un proyecto interesante.

MODUM, metí en 2.X y llego a alcanzar los 8 hace unos dias, pero bajó para estabilizarse en 6$ aproximadamente. Proyecto relacionado con la industria farmaceutica, el subidon fue por el anuncio con un partner de cierto peso, echarle un ojo

Esas voy a holdearlas

Luego ando especulando un poco con FunFair, Bitshares y AirSwap

En Komodo y Ark entré fuerte (600$) cada una cuando andaban en 4.X , estas de momento las holdeare porque creo en los proyectos.

Si quereis ganar pasta facil, vended en momentos de euforia en el mercado, pasarlo a ETH, que ahora mismo para mi es la mas estable y agazaparos hasta que empiece la tormenta, cuando empiece comprar las tipicas del top 100 que bajen -15% o -20% y esperad


----------



## Cayo Marcio (2 Ene 2018)

trancos123 dijo:


> Me levanto y veo buenas noticias:
> Enigma a 4$
> NEO a 87$
> Raiblocks a 35$
> ...



Yo creo que la mayoría de los que hablan en ese hilo no tienen ni puñetera idea, ¿declarar cada transacción? ¿declarar que tienes mas de 50000€ en el extranjero? como si tengo 1 millón...a ver como se entera hacienda mientras no los saque...¿Que pasa si tengo 1 millón en bitcoin en mi wallet? eso puede quedar ahí hasta el juicio final sin que se entere nadie.. es MI Wallet. 

Por no hablar que mientras no saques cantidades altas no se entera ni el tato ya que el banco no informa, puedes sacarte un sueldo medio cada mes sin problema, o eso es lo que tengo entendido, eso si quieres FIAT,sino te abres una cuenta en otro país con tarjeta o también puedes usar una tarjeta anónima estilo TenX, Mónaco y similares... y a ver quien te va a decir nada...si ese dinero es irrastreable.

Si eres tan bestia de sacar 50000€ o una cantidad alta a tu cuenta del tirón siendo un muerto de hambre como yo, pues claro que canta y te tocará pagar, pero hay que tener un poco de sentido común...


----------



## Albertezz (2 Ene 2018)

Cayo Marcio dijo:


> Yo creo que la mayoría de los que hablan en ese hilo no tienen ni puñetera idea, ¿declarar cada transacción? ¿declarar que tienes mas de 50000€ en el extranjero? como si tengo 1 millón...a ver como se entera hacienda mientras no los saque...¿Que pasa si tengo 1 millón en bitcoin en mi wallet? eso puede quedar ahí hasta el juicio final sin que se entere nadie.. es MI Wallet.
> 
> Por no hablar que mientras no saques cantidades altas no se entera ni el tato ya que el banco no informa, puedes sacarte un sueldo medio cada mes sin problema, o eso es lo que tengo entendido, eso si quieres FIAT,sino te abres una cuenta en otro país con tarjeta o también puedes usar una tarjeta anónima estilo TenX, Mónaco y similares... y a ver quien te va a decir nada...si ese dinero es irrastreable.
> 
> Si eres tan bestia de sacar 50000€ o una cantidad alta a tu cuenta del tirón siendo un muerto de hambre como yo, pues claro que canta y te tocará pagar, pero hay que tener un poco de sentido común...



Bueno, que sepas que ni monaco ni tenx son anónimas, y que cuando las usas en un cajero o tienda en españa, se queda tu nombrecito grabado tanto en el cajero como en el establecimiento, el cual emitirá una facturita a hacienda, que si le sale del nabo con sus servidores cruzará datos con tu nombre a ver quien y de donde sacas la pasta que gastas.

Por otro lado, que sepas que el banco informa hasta de un sueldo medio como tu dices, sácate 3000 euros en total cada 3 meses y verás si informa o no a hacienda.

Saludos.


----------



## Polo_00 (2 Ene 2018)

Albertezz dijo:


> Bueno, que sepas que ni monaco ni tenx son anónimas, y que cuando las usas en un cajero o tienda en españa, se queda tu nombrecito grabado tanto en el cajero como en el establecimiento, el cual emitirá una facturita a hacienda, que si le sale del nabo con sus servidores cruzará datos con tu nombre a ver quien y de donde sacas la pasta que gastas.
> 
> Por otro lado, que sepas que el banco informa hasta de un sueldo medio como tu dices, sácate 3000 euros en total cada 3 meses y verás si informa o no a hacienda.
> 
> Saludos.



Si sacas 950 eu al mes que es inferior a 1000 el banco no informa...dicho por ellos mismos. Pones en el concepto boda o cumpleaños de fulano y ya está...


----------



## Albertezz (2 Ene 2018)

Polo_05 dijo:


> Si sacas 950 eu al mes que es inferior a 1000 el banco no informa...dicho por ellos mismos. Pones en el concepto boda o cumpleaños de fulano y ya está...



950 euros en tres meses NO son 3000 euros, que es lo que yo he dicho, por tanto estás diciendo lo mismo que yo. Aparte yo hablo de ingresos, no de SACAR dinero, que es lo que revisa hacienda.

Aparte de eso, si usas tarjetas como tenx, moncao, uquid etc, queda registro tanto en los cajeros que uses, q llegan a hacienda, como en las tiendas que compres que emitirán factura. 

Que pasará cuando hacienda cruce los datos de tus cuentas en españa con los gastos de retiradas de cajeros y compras en tiendas y vea que no matchea? sorpresita al año siguiente en la declaración.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (2 Ene 2018)

Al final esto será como Pokemon y su lema, hazte con todos. ¿Cuantos proyectos prometedores mencionamos con mucho potencial, 80, 100?

Ayer entré en Enigma, gané un 30% y pasé a Komodo esperando arreón. Error. No hay que salirse de las chapas ganadoras aún cuando te hagan un 30% en 2 horas. Además también me deshice de ETH en los movimientos.

Comprar proyectos ganadores y holdear por mucho tiempo, no me saldré de ese camino.


----------



## silverwindow (2 Ene 2018)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Al final esto será como Pokemon y su lema, hazte con todos. ¿Cuantos proyectos prometedores mencionamos con mucho potencial, 80, 100?
> 
> Ayer entré en Enigma, gané un 30% y pasé a Komodo esperando arreón. Error. No hay que salirse de las chapas ganadoras aún cuando te hagan un 30% en 2 horas. Además también me deshice de ETH en los movimientos.
> 
> Comprar proyectos ganadores y holdear por mucho tiempo, no me saldré de ese camino.




bueno, komodo tiene buena pinta tambien como proyecto.

PD:qash tocado el 1$


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (2 Ene 2018)

Blas de Lezo, pienso exactamente igual. 

yo me voy a comprar estos días 8 proyectos, y quietecito todo el año
ni mover

y en cuanto a lo de ir sacando pasta, estoy con Cayo Marcio
con cierta moderación, y saber estar, sin excesos, no hay lío


----------



## iaGulin (2 Ene 2018)

No entiendo quien pierde en este juego xD
Le meto a Ripple, pelotazo, le meto a XLM, pelotazo, le meto a ENG, pelotazo... tron subiendo etc...
Se falla alguna vez en esto o suben todas en un momento determinado? xD


----------



## stiff upper lip (2 Ene 2018)

iaGulin dijo:


> No entiendo quien pierde en este juego xD
> Le meto a Ripple, pelotazo, le meto a XLM, pelotazo, le meto a ENG, pelotazo... tron subiendo etc...
> Se falla alguna vez en esto o suben todas en un momento determinado? xD



De momento nadie, los últimos que entren pagaran el pato de todos. Al menos en las coins que son puramente especulativas.

Incluso entrando relativamente tarde el que acierte en una coin que haya llegado para quedarse le irá relativamente bien.


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (2 Ene 2018)

cuando entras el último, siempre parece que has entrado tarde

pero ojo
quedan millones y millones que no han entrado y susceptibles de entrar

yo no tengo la sensación que vayamos tarde, aunque pueda haber revolcones intensos, por supuesto

pero no creo que en 2020 todo esto valga menos que ahora
creo que vamos bien de tiempo, aunque en marzo podemos estar perdiendo un 60% tranquilamente


----------



## silverwindow (2 Ene 2018)

La mayoria de gente ha visto o leido algo de bitcoin y las cryptos, pero de aqui a meter pasta, pocos.

A ver que pasa.

El sistema tiene que hacer su jugada.


----------



## easyridergs (2 Ene 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> bueno, komodo tiene buena pinta tambien como proyecto.
> 
> PD:qash tocado el 1$



Qash lo va a petar a lo bestia este año, vale nada para el supply que tiene.


Cuidado con ADA, ya llevo casi un x8 y lo que le queda, el proyecto y la gente que tiene detrás es de primer nivel.


----------



## silverwindow (2 Ene 2018)

El puto raiblocks, comprando a 10 y vendiendo a 20$, pensado que el doblete ya estaba bien.

Y mira ahora.

Si es que hay que holdear joder hay que holdear.


----------



## iaGulin (2 Ene 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> El puto raiblocks, comprando a 10 y vendiendo a 20$, pensado que el doblete ya estaba bien.
> 
> Y mira ahora.
> 
> Si es que hay que holdear joder hay que holdear.



Probablemente lo mejor sería meterle pasta a todas las crytpos que se pueda, guardarlas, esperar un año y ver que pasa...

Pero así es más divertido :bla:


----------



## easyridergs (2 Ene 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> El puto raiblocks, comprando a 10 y vendiendo a 20$, pensado que el doblete ya estaba bien.
> 
> Y mira ahora.
> 
> Si es que hay que holdear joder hay que holdear.



Vaya época vivimos, 100% de ganancias y te parece una mierda ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## silverwindow (2 Ene 2018)

komodo y pivx, un dia de estos meteran el bombazo tambien


----------



## Zaucol (2 Ene 2018)

Buenas a todos y feliz año!!

Me gustaría saber vuestra opinión acerca de la siguiente cartera, y cuales pensais que se pueden revalorizar más durante este año 2018:

*Enigma
*Ark
*Stellar Lumens
*Request network
*Raiblocks
*Ripple
*Cardano
*Ardor
*Power Ledger
*Dash
*Solaris
*Waltonchain
*Chainlink
*Navcoin
*Lisk
*Elixir
*Modum
*Lomocoin
*QASH
*OMG
*NEO
*IOTA


Muchas gracias de antepie!!
Saludos


----------



## plus ultra (2 Ene 2018)

iaGulin dijo:


> No entiendo quien pierde en este juego xD
> Le meto a Ripple, pelotazo, le meto a XLM, pelotazo, le meto a ENG, pelotazo... tron subiendo etc...
> Se falla alguna vez en esto o suben todas en un momento determinado? xD



Referente a quien pierde tienes que tener en cuenta una cosa,muchas coin estan limitadas como BTC si hay 10 y entran a comprar 20 inversores a 1 $ nadie pierde,pero si al dia siguiente entran en circulacion 20 BTC y se venden por debajo del precio del que compraron,digamos 0,5 $ sigue nadie sin perder,cuando estos ven eso y se ponen nerviosos venden a ese precio,esos son los que pierden.

Te puedo decir que ahora mismo hay mucha gente perdiendo,mucha, por lo que leo por foros y grupos,son menos de los que estan ganando pero los hay,cuando el techo de BTC poco atras llego a 20.000$,con el tema de futuros mucha gente compro,y mira donde esta ahora y el tema no es solo con BTC tambien ocurre con las alt,yo el que mas he visto y lo he hablado mas de una vez es el caso de XRP entran en FOMO total cae y se ponen nerviosos despues compran ETH que esta subiendo,cae y los que no recuperan el 20% de lo invertido deciden dejarlo a hold en BTC que es lo que tenian que haber hecho desde el principio si no conoces el mundillo o no tienes nervios para esto.



silverwindow dijo:


> komodo y pivx, un dia de estos meteran el bombazo tambien



Y espero que sea del estilo de XRB o mayor aun.


----------



## Polo_00 (2 Ene 2018)

Albertezz dijo:


> 950 euros en tres meses NO son 3000 euros, que es lo que yo he dicho, por tanto estás diciendo lo mismo que yo. Aparte yo hablo de ingresos, no de SACAR dinero, que es lo que revisa hacienda.
> 
> Aparte de eso, si usas tarjetas como tenx, moncao, uquid etc, queda registro tanto en los cajeros que uses, q llegan a hacienda, como en las tiendas que compres que emitirán factura.
> 
> Que pasará cuando hacienda cruce los datos de tus cuentas en españa con los gastos de retiradas de cajeros y compras en tiendas y vea que no matchea? sorpresita al año siguiente en la declaración.



Yo no he hablado de 3 meses...donde dices que lo he escrito? He dicho que haciendo ingresos de 950 al mes no emiten información ni das el cante. Otra cosa es hacer ingresos de 3000 eu al mes o más.


----------



## pepeluilli (2 Ene 2018)

Acabo de poner unas pocas chapas en WeTrust (TRST)

Por pura lotería, veo que el gráfico no está demasiado pumpeado, a ver si algún día le toca hacer un x5, x10 como otras o sigue en el guano.


----------



## coque42 (2 Ene 2018)

Muy buen momento para meter en HBC/BTC a 0.00052600
https://www.coinexchange.io/market/hbc/BTC


----------



## danjian (2 Ene 2018)

Elixir nuevo ATH en 1.2$, hoy lanzan la nueva web.
Website Release Tomorrow


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (2 Ene 2018)

Mercado en máximo histórico al paso que vamos en unos meses nos plantamos en 1 billón europeo. Lo que viene a ser el PIB de España. Yo creo que ya van quedando menos dudas de que este mundillo pueda ser una burbuja. 

Lo mismo en 2020 en CoinMarketcap empezamos a ver un % de capitalización sobre FIAT disponible en el mundo, lo complicado aquí es saber el FIAT, ya que se imprime a miles de millones al día, pero el día que se estime bien cuanto FIAT hay y cuanto en cripto y empiece una batalla no habrá cuenta atrás. 

Será una batalla de 3 pares de narices, ¿que harán los gobiernos? Ahí está mi única duda.


----------



## davitin (2 Ene 2018)

Menuda subidita la de NEO.


----------



## horik (2 Ene 2018)

Hasta BiblePay, que estoy minando con el CPU, ha pegado el subidón.


----------



## Bucanero (2 Ene 2018)

Zaucol dijo:


> Buenas a todos y feliz año!!
> 
> Me gustaría saber vuestra opinión acerca de la siguiente cartera, y cuales pensais que se pueden revalorizar más durante este año 2018:
> 
> ...



Para mi las que más serían Neo, Qash, Iota,lisk,enigma. Pienso que son las que más recorrido tienen pero vamos que no tengo bola de cristal. Neo, lisk e iota si las llevo.

Feliz año nuevo a todos.

PDTA: He comprado PACCOIN que la comento Juli. Haber que pasa. De momento subida jeje. Nos estamos mal acostumbrando. Un recorte tiene que venir... digo yo.


----------



## Albertezz (2 Ene 2018)

Polo_05 dijo:


> Yo no he hablado de 3 meses...donde dices que lo he escrito? He dicho que haciendo ingresos de 950 al mes no emiten información ni das el cante. Otra cosa es hacer ingresos de 3000 eu al mes o más.



xD, te lo repito por tercera vez:

hacienda se entera si ingresas 3000 euros en periodos de 3 meses. Tu dices que si ingresas 950 euros al mes no se entera, te repito que es correcto, pero no por ingresar 950 sino porque no superas 3000 euros en periodos de tres meses que es cuando hacienda SI se entera. Es decir, si enero metes 950, febrero 950 y marzo 1101, hacienda se entera.


----------



## Atheist (2 Ene 2018)

¿Donde compráis PACCOIN? Veo muy pocas opciones y no sé cuál puede ser la más fiable. ¿Puedo comprarlos directamente con BTC o sólo LTC como veo por ahí?


----------



## Polo_00 (2 Ene 2018)

Albertezz dijo:


> xD, te lo repito por tercera vez:
> 
> hacienda se entera si ingresas 3000 euros en periodos de 3 meses. Tu dices que si ingresas 950 euros al mes no se entera, te repito que es correcto, pero no por ingresar 950 sino porque no superas 3000 euros en periodos de tres meses que es cuando hacienda SI se entera. Es decir, si enero metes 950, febrero 950 y marzo 1101, hacienda se entera.



Yo estoy hablando de pagos mensuales de menos de 1000 eu...Que es a partir de esa cantidad donde se informa a Hacienda. De lo de los 3 meses no he dicho nada...Si quieres te lo repito por 5 vez:XX:


----------



## juli (2 Ene 2018)

Atheist dijo:


> ¿Donde compráis PACCOIN? Veo muy pocas opciones y no sé cuál puede ser la más fiable. ¿Puedo comprarlos directamente con BTC o sólo LTC como veo por ahí?



Compras en cryptopia con Dogecoin. Previo paso a Dogecoin desde los pares que te brinde ( si no tienes Doge, claro).

Yo en Yobit no compraría ni kleenex. Chorizos a la jeta como la puta que los parió.


----------



## trancos123 (2 Ene 2018)

Neo 97$ !!


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (2 Ene 2018)

Entrando en PIVX. El proceso que hice, comprar LTC en coinbase, transferir los LTC a cryptopia, y comprar ahi directamente en el par PIVX/LTC

O habia algun metodo mas eficiente? Veo Juli que mencionas Doge...


----------



## Periplo (2 Ene 2018)

Xrb va a. Pegr otro buen pumpeo en unos días cuando sea listado en Binance..pooooor comentar..

Enviado desde mi S3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Superoeo (2 Ene 2018)

Umami dijo:


> Xrb va a. Pegr otro buen pumpeo en unos días cuando sea listado en Binance..pooooor comentar..
> 
> Enviado desde mi S3 mediante Tapatalk



Bueno... yo no me aventuraría tan rápido.. Lleva ya un pumpazo de narices precisamente desde que se sabe lo de Binance. Es posible que ahora lo que haga es corregir cuando un montón de hinbersores quieran recoger los beneficios que les ha dado hasta ahora que no son pocos (Y en un exchange más consolidado que Bitgrail)


----------



## paketazo (2 Ene 2018)

Alguno sabe el motivo por el que OMG se negocia un 30% en USD puro y duro, en los dos principales exchangers que la tienen?

Se me hace raro que un token ETH no se negocie más en BTC o directamente en ETH.

Sutiles detalles que quizá escondan algo que se nos escapa.

Un saludo, y como diría Divad: disfrutad de las corridas.


----------



## arras2 (2 Ene 2018)

El otro día leí unos comentarios muy negativos de TRX por aquí que me dejaron con la mosca detrás de la oreja y aprovechando esto:

TRX DOG : Tronix

me he deshecho de TRX con algo de beneficio (estaba pillado, me metí en un pump buscando rascar algo un rato antes de la ostia del bitcoin que lo dejó en 10700 y he estado 15 días en rojo) para buscar otros proyectos más serios de los que comentáis por aquí. Hay tantas y tantas opciones que es muy difícil elegir cuando hay poco presupuesto. Voy a ponerme el día del hilo que no os leo desde ayer por la mañana.

Hoy me han dado una alegría, ETH, NEO, TRX y ENG. Estoy por aumentar un poco DASH en deprimento de ETH ahora que está "barato", y llevar una cantidad similar respecto a dólar de cada una de ellas.

Edit: Joder, me he salido muy pronto de TRX. Los pumps aquí son acojonantes. Ni me hubiera imaginado que subiera tanto respecto a ETH con lo bien que lo está haciendo ETH. Almenos he rascado algo.


----------



## Parlakistan (2 Ene 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Alguno sabe el motivo por el que OMG se negocia un 30% en USD puro y duro, en los dos principales exchangers que la tienen?
> 
> Se me hace raro que un token ETH no se negocie más en BTC o directamente en ETH.
> 
> ...



Tal vez una entrada directa de FIAT a esa crypto signifique que es para retener y acumular y no especular. Y si los que compran en dólares son manos fuertes , mejor que mejor.


----------



## Wens (2 Ene 2018)

Alguno ha visto la cotización de btc ? me parece increíble el volumen que ha movido el exchange Coinbene ( LEEK/BTC). Estamos hablando de un 29% del volumen con una cryptomoneda del ranking 1080. No sé si será algún tipo de bug o que. Intentare adjuntar una imagen en cuanto pueda y disculpad si estoy en el tema equivocado.


----------



## psiloman (2 Ene 2018)

Como QASH y OMG vayan bien en 2018 abro una botella de champagne...voy cargado.

DASH, NEO, OMG, QASH, Enigma, QTUM, Stellar...son proyectos a holdear el año entero.

Me queda la duda de IOTA, aunque ya ha llegado al precio que la mayoría pensábamos llegaría a finales del 2018.

ETH subirá mucho seguro, pero no sé si seguirá el ritmo de todos los anteriores. Ojo, es la única que queda por pumpear duro en esta onda general de subidas. Ya le toca.

Otra duda que se resolverá pronto es hacia donde quieren llevar a BTC:

a) Si lo sueltan ya, se come en una semana todo lo que han subido las Alts.

b) Si lo mantienen momificado, las Alts seguirán pumpeando unos días.

c) Si lo hunden para recomprar barato, las Alts también salen perdiendo.

Agradecería puntos de vista al respecto.


----------



## haruki murakami (2 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> *NEVERSTOPMARKETING.com*
> 
> 33 of the most wold,s entrepreneurs, investors and thinkers discuss the marketig challenges and oportunities of the blockchain and decentraliced future.
> 
> ...



*Feliz año a todos!!!*

Juli, excelente post, me agrada todo...y lo de *SINGULARITYNET* va a ser la bomba, lastima no pude entrar, me enviaron la confirmacion de que mi KYC estaba aprobado, media hora antes de que se acabara la ICO, pero yo estaba ocupado y vi el correo 1 hora depsues, una burrada...pero bueno me tocara comprar en exchange, imagino que se va a pumpear demasiado, SINGULARITYNET va a salir ya con beta...y con 30 partners...eso va a ser pump tras pump, saldra cotizando 36M Marketcap y en cuestion de 1 mes, valdra 10x, estos hijos de su mama tienen todo programado para que el pump sea bestial, hasta ahora los que se que tienen conexion son CINDICATOR, TAAS (inversor) AION (esta creo que en top 70), *SingularityNET sera el bitcoin de las AI*....y veran lo que les digo...si quieren esperar *almenos un 50x en 2018, no dudeis de SingularityNET.*

Creo que saldra a la venta a mediados-finales de Enero, aun no se sabe en que exchanges.

Respecto a *QASH*....los que se hayan perdido el tren de Stellar y Ripple...pues montense a este...y los que ya se montaron en Stellar y Ripple, tambien se pueden montar en este....les recuerdo que *detras estan Goldman Sachs, Merryl lynch, Credit Suisse y otros bancos japoneses*....ahhh y el gobierno japones, que esta totalmente abierto a todas las propuestas de las cryptos, primer gran potencia en darle la bienvenida!!! estan avisados...mientras vayan haciendo sus ROI con otras..

Respecto a QASH lo mas probable es que la comiencen a subir en unas semanas...el CEO Mike Kayamori responde en reddit y en otras redes como Telgram


----------



## paketazo (2 Ene 2018)

Lo de QASH, parece que el float es 350M pero puede subir a 1000M...no me he leído nada de la coin, alguno me lo aclara?

Gracias.


----------



## Divad (2 Ene 2018)

Recuerdo que el fin de año chino es el 15 de Febrero. Neo y todas las que estén relacionadas con los chinos van a pegarse buenas corridas. 

Van 1k chapas para qash, no vaya a ser que despierte la bicha de los listos que están dentro y me quede fuera de la ola ::


----------



## arras2 (2 Ene 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Lo de QASH, parece que el float es 350M pero puede subir a 1000M...no me he leído nada de la coin, alguno me lo aclara?
> 
> Gracias.















@haruki murakami la conoce bien. Si lees sus posts en este hilo da mucha información.


----------



## jorgitonew (2 Ene 2018)

qué hace paccoin.. he leído por encima que la operación que habrá en breve es un swap de moneda vieja por moneda nueva para reducir la oferta monetaria

pero en su ann de bitcointalk me llama la atención uno de los últimos mensajes que es este:

Sorry, but my opinion is that price can't go much higher from this point, because it's already number 143 on the coinmarketcap and I can't see it climb from here. There are many better projects with more use cases and they are bellow paccoin. I might be wrong, we will see. Congratz to everyone who invested early and already made good profit.


alguien que la conozca puede exponer los pros y contras de esta moneda???


@juli, creo que te toca de nuevo saltar al ruedo


----------



## plus ultra (2 Ene 2018)

Cuidado a los que llevéis QTUM desde hace tiempo,el token a cambiado ya no es erc20 ahora tiene su propia cadena y las wallet no admiten las viejas.

Kraken tambien ha cambiado algo este año nuevo,no admite retiros de euros con tier 2 ahora es necesario pasar a tier 3.


----------



## arras2 (2 Ene 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> Cuidado a los que llevéis QTUM desde hace tiempo,el token a cambiado ya no es erc20 ahora tiene su propia cadena y las wallet no admiten las viejas.
> 
> Kraken tambien ha cambiado algo este año nuevo,no admite retiros de euros con tier 2 ahora es necesario pasar a tier 3.



Yo llevo esperando el tier 3 desde hace un mes... Retiré euros la semana pasada con tier 2. Me dejas de piedra con lo de tier 3. Me da la sensación de que dan largas para que no se retire masivamente...

ENG tiene pinta de que va a pumpear otra vez viendo el gráfico... está en 50 con buena pinta...


----------



## plus ultra (2 Ene 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> Yo llevo esperando el tier 3 desde hace un mes... Retiré euros la semana pasada con tier 2. Me dejas de piedra con lo de tier 3. Me da la sensación de que dan largas para que no se retire masivamente...
> 
> ENG tiene pinta de que va a pumpear otra vez viendo el gráfico... está en 50 con buena pinta...



Justamente yo tambien retire la semana pasada con tier2 hasta ahora como esto es a futuro y prácticamente mis beneficios los invierto en otros proyectos y/o fortalezco los que tengo pues no me ha hecho falta hecer uso de mas tier,pero principalmente nunca me ha dado por subirlo es por que no me hace ni puta gracia que mis doumentos oficiales esten en bases de datos de dios sabe donde o en manos de quien,con que tipo de seguridad.

Si te das una vuelta por la darkweb y vez la infinidad de documentos que se venden por ahi,luego investigas un poco y los profesionales del sector hablan que de hackers nada que casi todo en vendido por gente de dentro.

Al final no quedara otra que "pasar por el aro" si quieres sacar una parte considerable tu cartera.


----------



## arras2 (2 Ene 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> Justamente yo tambien retire la semana pasada con tier2 hasta ahora como esto es a futuro y prácticamente mis beneficios los invierto en otros proyectos y/o fortalezco los que tengo pues no me ha hecho falta hecer uso de mas tier,pero principalmente nunca me ha dado por subirlo es por que no me hace ni puta gracia que mis doumentos oficiales esten en bases de datos de dios sabe donde o en manos de quien,con que tipo de seguridad.
> 
> Si te das una vuelta por la darkweb y vez la infinidad de documentos que se venden por ahi,luego investigas un poco y los profesionales del sector hablan que de hackers nada que casi todo en vendido por gente de dentro.
> 
> Al final no quedara otra que "pasar por el aro" si quieres sacar una parte considerable tu cartera.



Yo me he verificado en binance, que fue rapidísimo y en kraken, estoy en ello. Realmente no sé para que por qué las cantidades que manejos, podrái valerme tier 2, y no creo que haga un x10 en un corto periodo de tiempo :XX:. Pasan de mi como de la mierda. Les envié lo que pedían y me han pedido fotos físicas. Las he enviado y después de casi un mes, no tengo respuesta. Tampoco me hace gracia que tengan la documentación pero es lo que hay.


----------



## silverwindow (2 Ene 2018)

golem o sonm

this is the question


----------



## orbeo (2 Ene 2018)

Conocéis algún exchange que permita apalancarse a lo bestia?

Poloniex creo que deja x3 o algo así recuerdo, y algún bróker de Forex deja Bitcoin X5, pero me gustaría algo en plan x100 o x1000

Es para un trabajo


----------



## Gurney (2 Ene 2018)

x1000?
Si te baja un 0´1% en el momento que entres, te salta la orden de venta y lo pierdes todo.

Me lo explicaron antesedeayer en la clase de Economía de 2º de Bachillerato ::


----------



## danjian (2 Ene 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> Conocéis algún exchange que permita apalancarse a lo bestia?
> 
> Poloniex creo que deja x3 o algo así recuerdo, y algún bróker de Forex deja Bitcoin X5, pero me gustaría algo en plan x100 o x1000
> 
> Es para un trabajo



Para x100 tienes bitmex.com

pd: aqui tienes la mayoria de exchanges 24 Hour Volume Rankings (Exchange) | CoinMarketCap


----------



## orbeo (2 Ene 2018)

danjian dijo:


> Para x100 tienes bitmex.com
> 
> pd: aqui tienes la mayoria de exchanges 24 Hour Volume Rankings (Exchange) | CoinMarketCap



Conozco coinmarketcap, pero con la cantidad de exchanges qué hay como para ir mirando uno por uno.

Voy a ver bitmex a ver qué tal, gracias.


----------



## juli (2 Ene 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> qué hace paccoin.. he leído por encima que la operación que habrá en breve es un swap de moneda vieja por moneda nueva para reducir la oferta monetaria
> 
> pero en su ann de bitcointalk me llama la atención uno de los últimos mensajes que es este:
> 
> ...



Si quieres que te diga la verdad...para mí, muñeca hinchable y punto ( en todos los posts la he expuesto como tal, además de dejar claro que no recomiendo en absoluto menearla...si no sabes a qué vas )...me sorprendería que hubiese algo sólido detrás, la verdad ( y si hubiese transmitido alguna solvencia, que espero que no, me habría expresado mal ).

Leí en diagonal que en Febrero habrá un reset, no leí de qué tipo ni indagué más.

En fin...para tomársela como aquellas que comentaba un forero que había cogido al tuntún en el puesto chopocientos...y le daban pasta. Por lo pronto, a ésta creo que le daré aún un par de vueltas.


----------



## Patanegra (2 Ene 2018)

alguen sabe qe le pasa al mierda exchange mercatox? el otro dia compre unos XRB ahi, pero los cabrones no me dejaban sacarlos. Hoy el sitio no esta accesible, como si hubiera desaparecido.

actualizo, exchange a evitar:

Dear Users, we found what is the problem, we thought it was DDoS, but our domain registrator put our domain on hold. We took all steps needed to unlock access to our site. But it can take some time. Don't worry and be patient. All coins are safe. We are doing our best to solve the situation. And we hope it will be solved as soon as possible.
Thanks for understanding

Mercatox - Inicio | Facebook


----------



## iaGulin (2 Ene 2018)

¿Que es lo que está pasando exactamente? ¿Bitcoin modo agujero negro?
Como está bajando todo, la hostia xD


----------



## juli (2 Ene 2018)

A vueltas con lo de hacienda que creo haber leído de pasada esta mañana, lo que debería hacer el Tontoro de turno es proponer alguna fórmula qeu amarre patrimonios en criptos a su territorio tributario. Pero hacerlo con ciweto atractivo para el contribuyente...o los importantes, volarán.

A principios de Enero, taL como es e caso, todo el mundo es libre de asesorarse debidamente y con tiempo, instalarse en casi cualquier parte - para empezar, toda la UE, donde aún es infinitamente más fácl - y acogerse a las normas tributarias de allí .


----------



## tigrecito (2 Ene 2018)

A los que conocéis QASH, llevo ya un tiempo queriendo meterle, os parece buen punto de entrada ahora a 1$? Seria para hodl

Enviado desde mi A0001 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Oso Amoroso (2 Ene 2018)

tigrecito dijo:


> A los que conocéis QASH, llevo ya un tiempo queriendo meterle, os parece buen punto de entrada ahora a 1$? Seria para hodl
> 
> Enviado desde mi A0001 mediante Tapatalk



Quieto "parao" que esta el mercado muy raro en los ultimos minutos.......


----------



## paketazo (2 Ene 2018)

iaGulin dijo:


> ¿Que es lo que está pasando exactamente? ¿Bitcoin modo agujero negro?
> Como está bajando todo, la hostia xD



En 5 minutos la han liado...imagina que estiran la goma 1 semana.

Todo depende de la munición que tengan y de sus objetivos finales.

Me ha cogido mirando cotizaciones y he flipado, no daba ni tiempo a ver los números a la velocidad que perdían valor respecto a BTC.

Mucho ojo.

Hay más stops puestos que monedas en juego.


----------



## haruki murakami (2 Ene 2018)

iaGulin dijo:


> ¿Que es lo que está pasando exactamente? ¿Bitcoin modo agujero negro?
> Como está bajando todo, la hostia xD



Segwit2x activado por Jihan Wu.


----------



## juli (2 Ene 2018)

Oso Amoroso dijo:


> Quieto "parao" que esta el mercado muy raro en los ultimos minutos.......



Anoche , a las tantas, hubo como una hora de absoluto desconcierto...no había ningún patrón ( la mitad de TODO el ranking bajaba a machete...la otra, zumbando ...el top casi en pleno abajo...ETH pumpeando a 2 cifras...) :: La sensación de ser un puto corcho en la marea era total...y muy chunga,por cierto. Mala como no he tenido antes ( en los barridos de BTC al menos sabías a qué atenerte ).

Parece que el canibalismo de Nakamoto se ha "democratizado"...y de ahí puede salir cualquier locura ( hasta pumps sobre pumps de BTC se me ocurren...y en el resto, ya sin límites a la imaginación ) .

Me había planteado un 2018 con el piloto automático...pero me voy a pegar una sentada hoy y pensarme muy mucho cómo enfoco este año. Y un parón no es algo que descarte. No sé si estoy yo para un master intensivo de nuevas cabriolas...( El año ha moláo...pero ha sido durito, eh ? ) 

---------- Post added 02-ene-2018 at 20:09 ----------




haruki murakami dijo:


> Segwit2x activado por Jihan Wu.



Alguna pequeña explicación ?


----------



## paketazo (2 Ene 2018)

Menuda escabechina...esto es para reírse un rato...

Lo jodido de esto, es que en $ la cosa va aguantando, pero como se les de por hacer lo mismo pero tirando el BTC a los infiernos, ni dios los frena.

Tienen el 100% del control sobre los exchangers potentes, y con eso dirigen el mercado a su antojo para ganar por partida doble.

1- al tradear en contra del mercado y robar las cartetas haciendo saltar los stop.

2- al cobrar comisiones por este motivo (a mayores vaivenes más entra en la cuenta de los exchangers)

El que ande tradeando todo el día pegado a la pantalla, ya le auguro que o acaba tarado, o pierde a larga más de lo que ganará holdeando o estando fuera del mercado.

El mercado del trading ya se ha viciado, conmigo que no cuenten ya.

Un saludo


----------



## haruki murakami (2 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Anoche , a las tantas, hubo como una hora de absoluto desconcierto...no había ningún patrón ( la mitad de TODO el ranking bajaba a machete...la otra, zumbando ...el top casi en pleno abajo...ETH pumpeando a 2 cifras...) :: La sensación de ser un puto corcho en la marea era total...y muy chunga,por cierto. Mala como no he tenido antes ( en los barridos de BTC al menos sabías a qué atenerte ).
> 
> Parece que el canibalismo de Nakamoto se ha "democratizado"...y de ahí puede salir cualquier locura ( hasta pumps sobre pumps de BTC se me ocurren...y en el resto, ya sin límites a la imaginación ) .
> 
> ...



El planteamiento Canibal de Jihan Wu, BTC.com puso tweet, Btc.com es bitmain y es de Jihan ...no se sabe que quiere hacer este tipo, por un lado promociona BCH y por otro pumpea a Bitcoin con tweets...tu que lo conoces mas, aparte de hacer dinero cual es su plan? Acabar con Bitcoin o acabar con BCH y bitcoin gold luego de que ya no le sirva para nada?

Por cierto, no soy bitconero, pero en el reddit hablan de que es un retweet de Noviembre 28. No se que tan cierto sea...de ser asi, los retweets son muy buenosss!!!

Twitter


----------



## orbeo (2 Ene 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Menuda escabechina...esto es para reírse un rato...
> 
> Lo jodido de esto, es que en $ la cosa va aguantando, pero como se les de por hacer lo mismo pero tirando el BTC a los infiernos, ni dios los frena.
> 
> ...



Es que si hay algo demostrado, es que con la tendencia alcista del mundo cripto, no hay mejor forma de ganar que haciendo nada.

Elegir caballo, subirse y dejarlo correr. Cómo mucho muy muy de vez en cuando algún ajuste, alguna venta de algo hiper revalorizado para meter al siguiente caballo.

El estrés quita años y mina la saluc.


----------



## silverwindow (2 Ene 2018)

Pumpeo btc


----------



## Donald Draper (2 Ene 2018)

Yo la verdad que no sé ya ni qué pensar.

Esto no se ha visto jamás, metes dinero en cualquier mierda y obtienes en un día retornos locos del 200% y te sabe a poco. La gente en el trabajo mete dinero porque 'eso del bitcoin es para forrarse', en el tren hoy venían un par de tipos hablando de altcoins.

Esto va a petar bien petado. Claro que igual es en un año, en seis meses o en un mes. Ahí ya se impondrán los proyectos que aportan cosas y el 99% al guano.

Como la puntocom, vamos, de manual. Ahí van mis dos centavos. Espero que la música cuando pare nos coja sentados a todos.


----------



## juli (2 Ene 2018)

Al loro, que nada impide subirse a un pump de BTC y darle luego la vuelta...y hay muuuucha pasta en muchos sitios ya ( y lo mismo sigue entrando aún ).

Es estar a expensas de demasiadas cosas ya. Y yo para estas alturas esperaba evolution, aunque fuese una beta...y Bizancio canonizado.

Personalmente, creo que no van a tirar a toda la gente de a pie que tienen ya en canción ( hoy, otro par de Manolos me han salido con el asunto )...pero ufff...tanta apuesta a puras "impresiones" cansa un huevo... y el volumen que pilla cualquier truño en calma chicha e inyección general de pasta, aturde...y mola...pero no ayuda a pisar más firme.

No lo veo nada claro. No veo ninguna opción clara...y equiviocado o no, es la primera vez que me pasa en todo este tempo.


----------



## Pimlico (2 Ene 2018)

Como veis NXT y Reddcoin para 2018?


----------



## juli (2 Ene 2018)

Ahora mismo...sí parece que se podrían vislumbrar un par de tándems : Stellar & Ripple...y BTC & Litecoin.

Nos pueden montar una lavadora + partido de tenis de días...y luego un trinque a fiat de 300.000 M pavos a palo seco que ya te cuento yo, ya... Cualquier cosa.


----------



## paketazo (2 Ene 2018)

*Juli* tu ya has hecho los deberes, presupongo un ROI X10 al menos que te has agenciado libre de polvo y paja.

Lo demás es una incertidumbre total...¿por que piensas que hay tantos preguntando por el tema fiscal?

Coge el dinero y corre.

Pese a ello, aquí hay grano para cribar y hacer unos buenos panes.

Solo los exchangers saben la verdad, y si pudiéramos saber por que proyectos apostarán ellos, cuadrábamos el círculo.

por ejemplo Coinbase, Kraken, Binance, Bitfinex...si mañana deciden que será BCH el próximo paradigma, pues ya está, pueden estar meses pumpeando y hundiendo al resto, y esto genera la corriente social suficiente para que en un año nuestra mente piense con absoluta convicción que BCH es la panacea, el verdadero BCH...

Que conste que creo que harán esto mismo que digo con ETH, y me dan la nariz (esto que diré ahora es muy osado), que terminará el año capitalizando más que BTC.

Los exchangers gustan del beneplácito del sistema, pues conviven o deben convivir en relativa armonía... y si los exchangers presentan un plan dónde el poder se divida de nuevo en vez de banca estado en banca exchangers estados, tendremos un triunvirato que no cambia nada y lo cambia todo.

Nosotros migajas y a remar, unos más y otros menos, y ahí estamos metidos.

Yo creo en la anarquía como corriente política o filosófica, pero el capitalismo voraz y el sometimiento estatal no será algo que podamos derribar en 2 días...y si antes de palmarla veo que hay atisbo de que la siguiente generación lo logre, pues me iré más tranquilo.


----------



## haruki murakami (2 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Ahora mismo...sí parece que se podrían vislumbrar un par de tándems : Stellar & Ripple...y BTC & Litecoin.
> 
> Nos pueden montar una lavadora + partido de tenis de días...y luego un trinque a fiat de 300.000 pavos a palo seco que ya te cuento yo, ya... Cualquier cosa.



Juli, como asi un trinque a fiat de 300.000 pavos? que nos vayamos a los 300.000 de nuevo, es decir perder 50%? Si es asi, me encantaria eso!!! cargar mas y mas! Lo siento Juli, pero es que soy colombiano, y a veces me cuesta entenderte.


----------



## juli (2 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Juli, como asi un trinque a fiat de 300.000 pavos? que nos vayamos a los 300.000 de nuevo, es decir perder 50%? Si es asi, me encantaria eso!!! cargar mas y mas! Lo siento Juli, pero es que soy colombiano, y a veces me cuesta entenderte.



Pues éso , un -50% , ya se ha dado antes, o cerca...pero es que , con la misma, te suben al doble. Quién lo sabe ? Ves algún patrón ?

Cuánto hemos subido en unos meses ? Medio billonazo ? Si no menean el árbol será porque ahora les conviene otra para trincar más...porque si no, date por jodido...

______________________________________

*paketazo* : Y la revalorización SALVAJE y GENERALIZADA de los tokens de ETH que llevaban meses PARADOS ? ( que la gente anda hablando de que si We rust hace un x3 ...y lleva un x7 desde 10 cts ...y Matchpool...y todo así...Una puta barbaridad). Después, ok, se drenan con un suspiro si quieren, pero vamos...yoel súper cap de ETH que comentas, lo veo perfectamente ( de hecho, a poco que Vitalik pudiese avalar su plataforma - el artículo de aer apuntaba algo en el peor de los sentidos también - se habría ultradisparado ya ).


----------



## Patanegra (2 Ene 2018)

Estoy inscrito en Huobi.pro donde tengo mis Iota chinas. Casi me meto por error en Huobi.com, que es casi identico a Huobi.pro. Es un sitio-timo donde te roban tu informacion personal?


----------



## silverwindow (2 Ene 2018)

No os estais poniendo muy apocalipiticos? Hay movimientos salvajes,como siempre.


----------



## cococo42 (2 Ene 2018)

```

```



Patanegra dijo:


> Estoy inscrito en Huobi.pro donde tengo mis Iota chinas. Casi me meto por error en Huobi.com, que es casi identico a Huobi.pro. Es un sitio-timo donde te roban tu informacion personal?



No estoy seguro al 100%, pero diría que son los mismos; me baso en lo siguiente: hace unos días me registré en huobi.pro, y después de configurar el 2fa y todo el tinglado hice un depósito en ETH. Pues bien, recibí un correo de huobi.com en chino avisandome del depósito...


----------



## juli (2 Ene 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> No os estais poniendo muy apocalipiticos? Hay movimientos salvajes,como siempre.



Si son como siempre, lo veremos ahora...y mira, si a mí me pilla más blindado en BTC que nunca, así que lo comido por lo servido...pero no veo más que descontrol...ahora mismo, NO SË JUGAR ...y éso es lo que más me jode...que hasta ahora, me divertía.

A mí la lotería no me va. Creo que habré comprado 3 décimos en mi vida.


----------



## plus ultra (2 Ene 2018)

Bueno hace unos dias escribí y lo deje caer, los "grandes" no van dejar que el chiringuito recién montado se les quiebre,BTC recien entrado en futuros y lo iban a joder? :no: aqui hay negocio para rato,esta tarde ha estado en minimos historicos de dominance 34,9% ahora parece que recupera algo va a 38% y subiendo,veremos hasta donde llega.

Si alguno esta indeciso yo antes de refugiarme en BTC tiraba por ETH es el que mejor a mantenido ultimamente.


----------



## haruki murakami (2 Ene 2018)

Pimlico dijo:


> Como veis NXT y Reddcoin para 2018?



Dicen que en Btctalk hay buen animo para redcoin...la verdad es que no he leido nada de ella, solo que va creciendo con el marketcap y ahi la ves casi nunca se ve por debajo del top 100 (en escasas ocasiones)


----------



## Patanegra (2 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Si son como siempre, lo veremos ahora...y mira, si a mí me pilla más blindado en BTC que nunca, así que lo comido por lo servido...pero no veo más que descontrol...ahora mismo, NO SË JUGAR ...y éso es lo que más me jode...que hasta ahora, me divertía.
> 
> A mí la lotería no me va. Creo que habré comprado 3 décimos en mi vida.



a ti te pasa como los soldados veteranos que han visto demasiado combate. Tomate unos dias de reposo, disfruta del merecido pastuqui y vuelves. Aqui se va a forrar tol mundo. Como en el cole, hasta los tontos tienen premio.


----------



## haruki murakami (2 Ene 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> Bueno hace unos dias escribí y lo deje caer, los "grandes" no van dejar que el chiringuito recién montado se les quiebre,BTC recien entrado en futuros y lo iban a joder? :no: aqui hay negocio para rato,esta tarde ha estado en minimos historicos de dominance 34,9% ahora parece que recupera algo va a 38% y subiendo,veremos hasta donde llega.
> 
> Si alguno esta indeciso yo antes de refugiarme en BTC tiraba por ETH es el que mejor a mantenido ultimamente.



te doy toda la razon, tanto con Bitcoin como lo de ETH


----------



## psiloman (2 Ene 2018)

Pues yo veo todo bastante sencillo, a Btc se lo estaban comiendo las Alts, cosa que no podían permitir, Btc pumpea y se come literalmente todo el mercado, sueltan cuerda y Alts tu da mun, ahora viene la siguiente ola de Btc, y ya está. Ya sabíamos que o se iba a los 8000 o tiraba para arriba.

Lo que no tengo claro aún es si este es el tirón definitivo para irse o van a marear unos días más la perdiz.

A efectos prácticos, sin meternos en aspectos teóricos, toca guardar parte o todo el botín, en Fiat o en la moneda que cada uno tenga como base, pues viene marejada.

El que crea que 2018 va a ser un gran año para Alts y para Btc, como yo mismo, pues a holdear proyectos sólidos y en los que se entró abajo. De los proyectos puramente especulativos toca salirse si no estamos en pérdidas. Y punto, que a este mundillo le queda cuerda.

Cierto es que yo hablo con más tranquilidad porque no estoy en 6 cifras altas o 7 cifras, como muchos en el hilo. Las alturas dan mucho vértigo.


----------



## Parlakistan (2 Ene 2018)

La que aguanta esta tormenta de BTC es Neo, vuelve a los 87 dólares. Para mi es una señal clara de fuerza alcista.


----------



## arras2 (2 Ene 2018)

kraken ha ido como un tiro estos días. Vuelve al error 520 y a no validar cuentas para tier 3 (necesario para retirar fiat). Creo que es un indicador perfecto. Si error 520, es que vienen curvas. Si no deja retirar fiat... es que quizá venga algo más que curvas.


----------



## DEREC (2 Ene 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> kraken ha ido como un tiro estos días. Vuelve al error 520 y a no validar cuentas para tier 3 (necesario para retirar fiat). Creo que es un indicador perfecto. Si error 520, es que vienen curvas. Si no deja retirar fiat... es que quizá venga algo más que curvas.




No debe ir bien la web. Ayer no me dejaba depositar con tier 3. Al de un rato volvi a intentar y ya funcionaba.


----------



## silverwindow (2 Ene 2018)

Es rarillo lo de que pidan TIER3 en kraken para sacar euros


----------



## haruki murakami (2 Ene 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Lo de QASH, parece que el float es 350M pero puede subir a 1000M...no me he leído nada de la coin, alguno me lo aclara?
> 
> Gracias.



Paketazo, posiblemente no te guste debido a que el anarquismo no encaja con el capitalismo que le apuesta QASH es el token de una fintech japonesa llamada QUOINE, duena a su vez de los 2 exchanges japoneses mas importantes QUOINEX y QRYPTOS, que actualmente no tienen una plataforma muy amigable con los usuarios, pero que mejoraran en menos de 1 mes. 

*La finalidad de QASH es proveer la mayor cantidad de pares de fiat con el token y tambien entre cryptos, en ultimas *dar liquidez al mundo crypto*,

*Por el uso te QASH te dan 5% de descuento cuando compras en sus exchange, pero cuando QUOINE tenga listo el World order book (plataforma donde podras comprar cualquier crypto con otra crypto o el par fiat que desees) tambien tendras el 5%. Si bien 5% no es mucho, para grandes corporaciones es suficiente.

*En el team hay gente con experiencia de mas de 10 anos en grandes bancos como Goldman Sachs, Merryl Lynch y Credit Suisse*:baba:* y otros bancos asiaticos,

*QASH fue la primer ICO completamente avalada por el gobierno japones, los exchanges QUOINEX y QRYPTOS, funcionan legalmente como captadores de dinero en Japon. Todo es absolutamente legal.

*Estan en contrataciones de cerca de 100 personas para que QASH sea todo un exito, ahora mismo ya contrataron un team de marketing 5 estrellas y que se supone que esta operando desde hace 1-2 semanas, en breve podremos ver si este team sera tan bueno como el de DASH.

*En Q1 tendran listo el beta del World Order Book, Que es? Pues se trata de asociar la mayor cantidad de exchanges posibles, todo de manera legal. El World Order Book, tiene dos funciones, la primera es que puedas *comprar cualquier crypto con cualquier crypto o fiat*, todo de manera automatica, el sistema podra hacerla por ti de la manera mas economica posible (tambien podras hacerlo manual), la segunda funcion es que puedas conseguir la mayor cantidad de los tokens que quieras, si eres un big player y quieres conseguir 5000 dashes, muy seguramente no podras conseguirlos todos en bitfinex (por ejemplo), pero si pones la orden de compra en el World Order book, a traves de todos los exchanges conectados a la plataforma, seguro podrias conseguirlos. Por ahora bitrex y binance no estan disponibles para cumplir la legislacion japonesa.

En Q2 ya lanzaran la plataforma completamente operativa

En Q3 2019, planean volverse banco tambien con una blockchain distinta a la de Ethereum.

Punto a favor, el CEO da la cara en redes sociales como Reddit que es la que leo, no uso telegram, 

Algo importante es que el hermano (Taizo Son) del hombre mas rico de Japon Masayoshi Son(Softbank CEO), invirtio en el proyecto. Suficiente con decir que es un banquero...

Elusive Billionaire Taizo Son is an investor of QUOINE

---------- Post added 02-ene-2018 at 22:04 ----------




tigrecito dijo:


> A los que conocéis QASH, llevo ya un tiempo queriendo meterle, os parece buen punto de entrada ahora a 1$? Seria para hodl
> 
> Enviado desde mi A0001 mediante Tapatalk



Por supuesto que si...


----------



## stiff upper lip (2 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Juli, como asi un trinque a fiat de 300.000 pavos? que nos vayamos a los 300.000 de nuevo, es decir perder 50%? Si es asi, me encantaria eso!!! cargar mas y mas! Lo siento Juli, pero es que soy colombiano, y a veces me cuesta entenderte.



Os veo muy nerviosillos...hace 8 o 9 días tuvimos una bajada de marketcap del 40% por lo menos y a nadie le tembló un bigote. No creo que vayan a zumbarle tan pronto de nuevo. 

Bitcoin eventualmente subirá de nuevo (ya lo está haciendo) y las alts se pondrán aburridas un tiempo. Vamos, lo de siempre.

Edito.

Nada, otra vez titubea Bitcoin. Y neo en 92.


----------



## haruki murakami (2 Ene 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> golem o sonm
> 
> this is the question



Llevo Golem desde hace unos dias, con un x2..va bien, el asunto es que dentro de poco, es cuestion de dias, diria que maximo 10 dias, saldra un nuevo alpha del producto de Golem, resolviendo pequenos bugs, en el hilo de reddit dice que son cambios menores, pero seguro pueda subir algo mas debido a la mejora, Se espera el producto Golem Brass terminado, pero no se cuando, en teoria en menos de 6 meses,

Lo que te puedo decir, falencias de golem y es un punto muy debil, es que no soporta mucho trabajar con programas en los que son necesarios usar renders (archivos tipo 3D) de alto peso en MB/GB, de SONM no se si podran hacerlo. 

*Davitin* conoce mas de SONM, Silverwindow si tienes algo para aportar me gustaria mucho estoy interesado. Si Davitin esta leyendo que nos comparta tambien.

En mi opinion personal, Golem esta mas avanzado en cuanto a producto final, de SONM solo hay beta aunque muchos hablan de que el proyecto es muy superior a Golem.


----------



## paketazo (2 Ene 2018)

Os recuerdo nuevamente que faltan 13 días para que wager libere su plataforma y se empiecen a montar los nodos maestros.

Desde ICO inicial lleva un 11X en $, pero apenas un 70% respecto BTC.

Creo que la pumpearán cuando falte poco tiempo, los que tengais resquicios de algo y no sepáis dónde meterlos, miradla. Lo malo es que dónde se mueve es en waves dex.

Por la red se dice que sus masternodos si la cosa sale bien pueden "paralizar" 50 millones de coins (2000X25K), a mayores el resto se van quemando con las apuestas deportivas en un % que no recuerdo.

Lo que ahora son en torno a 190M de coins se quedarán en unas semanas en teóricas 120M, suponiendo un 100% de nodos en funcionamiento.

Echadle un vistazo en un rato muerto y ya comentareis como lo veis.

Un saludo


----------



## psiloman (2 Ene 2018)

Neo totalmente pletórico, tremendo.

Una de la que no hablamos casi nunca y que lleva una trayectoria intachable es Santiment, me encanta su estabilidad a fluctuaciones del Btc.

Vamos a ver como responde Btc en las próximas horas. Debería corregir un poco hasta 14700 y luego ya veremos. Aunque este movimiento ha sido de alguien gordo, está claro, a saber su estrategia.

Si miráis gráficas de algunas Alts respecto a Btc, parece como si alguien hubiera dicho, no me ganas más terreno. Os pongo a Eth y ZEC de ejemplo:


----------



## coolerman (2 Ene 2018)

Os acordais de "Embercoin"? Que avisé que tenía una pinta decente y al rato hizo un x1000? Pues conforme subió, bajó y después de varios problemillas han sacado un comunicado:
Welcome to the Ember-Chártis Project | Embercoin - The fastest, most reliable and secure blockchain for digital merchants.

Es bastante interesante y ahora mismo se pueden pillar a precio de risa, echadle un ojo.


----------



## silverwindow (2 Ene 2018)

Como veis a nem,es de las grandes pero nunca me ha parecido nada especial.

Proyectos tipo golem,no los acabo de ver en funcionamiento real en el futuro,pero quien sabe


----------



## stiff upper lip (2 Ene 2018)

Zoin rozando los 3 $.

Si Clapham levantara la cabeza...

Y Senderon lleva un x3 desde que os lo dije.


----------



## siei (2 Ene 2018)

es buena idea comprar neo ahora?


----------



## stiff upper lip (2 Ene 2018)

siei dijo:


> es buena idea comprar neo ahora?



Hombre, si es realmente el ethereum chino, está claramente infravalorado.

El problema de NEO es el gobierno de su país. Tiranoide y asustado.


----------



## Oso Amoroso (2 Ene 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Es rarillo lo de que pidan TIER3 en kraken para sacar euros



Como que Tier 3? No se puede sacar con Tier 2? Yo lo hice hace poco con ese nivel.


----------



## juli (2 Ene 2018)

*psiloman & stiff upper lip*

Obviais ambos la entrada del dueto RIppel/stellar....Canibalismo style.

Yo lo veo mafiosete. Y que puede cambiar mucos flujos. Y lo peor : Veo desorden ( auqnue quizas sea hasta pillar su equilibrio ).

Casi todos los tokens de ETH "de Junio" apunto de entrar en 1$. Las rentabilidades ahí son escandalosas. Me falta Vitalik, me falta...


----------



## Patanegra (2 Ene 2018)

en el ultimo video, el calvo poniendo a parir XRP.....me uno a él y vendo mis XRP por razones morales....el x10 tambien ayuda 

¡¡¡ XRP(Ripple)-MALO vs XRB (Raiblocks)-BUENO !!! Banca vs Pueblo - YouTube


----------



## psiloman (2 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> *psiloman & stiff upper lip*
> 
> Obviais ambos la entrada del dueto RIppel/stellar....Canibalismo style.
> 
> ...



Llevas razón Juli, especialmente en lo del desorden.

Una cosa si está clara, los que manejan Btc temen a Eth. Era el único que quedaba por pumpear de los de arriba, y cuando asoma la patita, un Btc temporalmente medio zombi le pega con el mazo. Sospechoso no?. Y Vitalik sin abrir la boca.

Como tú sueles decir, palomitas, y bicarbonato para la acidez.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (2 Ene 2018)

Según parece QASH pinta a pelotazo, puede llegar al nivel de corporatividad de Ripple y ETH y eso siempre mola. Soy un poco escéptico con los precios en FIAT para la pasarela de criptos, si no son escandalosamente caros QASH será el bombazo del año.

Habrá que coger posiciones en cuanto me llegue la pasta a Kraken. Me cago en la banca, en serio, seguro que muchos de vosotros leísteis que la banca europea tenía previsto un mecanismo para transferencias bancarias semi instantáneas y que tenía que estar listo para mediados del 2017, pero se ha ido postergando y postergando.

Llamádme paranoico pero creo que las criptos han influido, ¿imagináis lo que sería cargar casi en tiempo real con FIAT? Para los bancos podría acabar a medio plazo en tragedia, que la transferencia tarde 2-3 días le corta el rollo a más de uno, estoy seguro que muchas de ellas se dejan de hacer por la pereza de la espera.


----------



## trancos123 (2 Ene 2018)

coolerman dijo:


> Os acordais de "Embercoin"? Que avisé que tenía una pinta decente y al rato hizo un x1000? Pues conforme subió, bajó y después de varios problemillas han sacado un comunicado:
> Welcome to the Ember-Chártis Project | Embercoin - The fastest, most reliable and secure blockchain for digital merchants.
> 
> Es bastante interesante y ahora mismo se pueden pillar a precio de risa, echadle un ojo.



En su reddit la comunidad diciendo que es scam y huyendo.


----------



## juli (2 Ene 2018)

trancos123 dijo:


> En su reddit la comunidad diciendo que es scam y huyendo.



Ni ideade esa coin, pero...

El día que entre a un btctalk o reddit y no vea acusaciones de scam, huiré despavorido. ::


----------



## coolerman (3 Ene 2018)

trancos123 dijo:


> En su reddit la comunidad diciendo que es scam y huyendo.



Es lo que dice juli, en btctalk todas son scaminocho:


----------



## stiff upper lip (3 Ene 2018)

Yo no metería ni un duro (ni lo haré) en Ripple ni en ninguna moneda castuza ni hecha por castuzos ni ninguno de sus adlateres expertos en estafas y latrocinios.

Prefiero el far west salvaje de las cryptos independientes. Y me fío más de cuatro devs granudos y frikis recien licenciados que montan su start up. Y con eso ya está dicho todo. 

No todos estamos aquí sólo por la pasta. Sin desmerecer a los que sí, lo cual me parece muy bien.


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (3 Ene 2018)

Pues yo quiero monedas cuanto mas castuzas mejor.... De ripple nom bajo ni borracho

En el orden de castuzas, cuales diriais?

Ripple 
Stellar
IOTA
... 

más?


----------



## stiff upper lip (3 Ene 2018)

Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> Pues yo quiero monedas cuanto mas castuzas mejor.... De ripple nom bajo ni borracho
> 
> En el orden de castuzas, cuales diriais?
> 
> ...



Ripple no es ninguna moneda, empezando por ahí.

La castuza que está generando mas hype es qash por lo que leo. Aunque parece que no termina de arrancar. La ico la puso carilla y la gente ve mas ganancia por el mismo riesgo en otros sitios


----------



## Luizmi (3 Ene 2018)

mirando monedas en coinmarketcap, muchas de las que tienen subidas espectaculares están en dos exchanges concretos, yobit y ccex, de yobit no se lee nada bueno, que opináis?


----------



## Gian Gastone (3 Ene 2018)

sabeis algo de estos tios TravelFlex - Your Next ICO


----------



## Neleo (3 Ene 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> en el ultimo video, el calvo poniendo a parir XRP.....me uno a él y vendo mis XRP por razones morales....el x10 tambien ayuda



Interesante video del calvo.

yo he vendido unas pocas para amortizar y diversifcar aun mas. Pero si la banca siempre gana, podria ser interesante mantener los XRP


----------



## wililon (3 Ene 2018)

Parece que ENG, que se había estancado desde la mañana, sigue hacia su moon esta semana.

Ya por encima de 5


----------



## species8472 (3 Ene 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Os recuerdo nuevamente que faltan 13 días para que wager libere su plataforma y se empiecen a montar los nodos maestros.
> 
> Desde ICO inicial lleva un 11X en $, pero apenas un 70% respecto BTC.
> 
> ...



Este proyecto si lo hacen bien antes del 2020 la vemos en 100 euros, cada nodo puede dar una pasta y va haber tortas por hacerse con uno en cuanto quede demostrada la funcionalidad. En las comunidades el equipo ha dejado caer que uno de los objetivos prioritarios es ser contrapartida de las grandes casas de apuestas online. Si eso es así va a ser muy gordo. Si no la lian parda dará mucho que hablar.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (3 Ene 2018)

¿Nunca os ha pasado que vais siguiendo una moneda esperando su corrección para entrar y nunca, pero nunca baja? Es desesperante.

Llevo desde el 25 de diciembre esperando por Kukoin (la moneda del exchange) y ha hecho casi un x10 en 8 días, de 0,80$ a casi 8$ de ahora.

Algo parecido me ha pasado con Stellar. Si alguien del foro quiere que se las baje para poder entrar compro un poco y seguro que viene un buen dump


----------



## pep_palotes (3 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Respecto a *QASH*....los que se hayan perdido el tren de Stellar y Ripple...pues montense a este...y los que ya se montaron en Stellar y Ripple, tambien se pueden montar en este....les recuerdo que *detras estan Goldman Sachs, Merryl lynch, Credit Suisse y otros bancos japoneses*....ahhh y el gobierno japones, que esta totalmente abierto a todas las propuestas de las cryptos, primer gran potencia en darle la bienvenida!!! estan avisados...mientras vayan haciendo sus ROI con otras..



Puedes poner algún enlace donde se pueda comprobar que estas empresas están detrás de Qash? Pq he buscado y no encuentro nada, más que algunos miembros del equipo hayan pertenecido a esas empresas.

Gracias


----------



## Luizmi (3 Ene 2018)

wililon dijo:


> Parece que ENG, que se había estancado desde la mañana, sigue hacia su moon esta semana.
> 
> Ya por encima de 5



Se puede entrar aun en ENG?


----------



## stiff upper lip (3 Ene 2018)

zoin to da moon...


----------



## axier (3 Ene 2018)

Después de mirarme el proyecto os he hecho caso  , pinta bien , a ver hasta donde se van los 500 wagerr que he pillado



species8472 dijo:


> Este proyecto si lo hacen bien antes del 2020 la vemos en 100 euros, cada nodo puede dar una pasta y va haber tortas por hacerse con uno en cuanto quede demostrada la funcionalidad. En las comunidades el equipo ha dejado caer que uno de los objetivos prioritarios es ser contrapartida de las grandes casas de apuestas online. Si eso es así va a ser muy gordo. Si no la lian parda dará mucho que hablar.


----------



## juli (3 Ene 2018)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> ¿Nunca os ha pasado que vais siguiendo una moneda esperando su corrección para entrar y nunca, pero nunca baja? Es desesperante.



Para éso, cuando eliges una, no está mal meterle un toquecillo, un 5% de tu entrada prevista, por ejemplo., que no parece nada, pero no duele..si sube, por ejemplo un 10/15%, otro 5% más, si sube, más...etc...así, si se te va, aunque doble o más, siempre puedes meterle un equis ( 40%-50%) restante, por ejemplo y ni te has perdido la subida - y posiblemente la coin - ni tienes una media exagerada ( y si luego corrije, tienes opción , si la ves sólida, de doblar y bajar aún más la media - imagínate ahora que NEO, por ejemplo, la hayas acompañado así y corrija a 60/70 pavos...con sus perspectivas de proyectazo, estarías aún perfectamente dentro ...y si no corrije, estás en un pibón - ).

No sé si me explico ...yo así me arreglo, verdad. No para todas, pero cuando veo una jugosa y bien tasada...pues allá voy.


----------



## sh. to. (3 Ene 2018)

axier dijo:


> Después de mirarme el proyecto os he hecho caso  , pinta bien , a ver hasta donde se van los 500 wagerr que he pillado



dnd las has pillado?/mejor manera?


----------



## axier (3 Ene 2018)

sh. to. dijo:


> dnd las has pillado?/mejor manera?



yo las he pillado en waves platform

Waves Decentralized Exchange Volumen de comercio y listado de mercados | CoinMarketCap


----------



## vpsn (3 Ene 2018)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> ¿Nunca os ha pasado que vais siguiendo una moneda esperando su corrección para entrar y nunca, pero nunca baja? Es desesperante.
> 
> Llevo desde el 25 de diciembre esperando por Kukoin (la moneda del exchange) y ha hecho casi un x10 en 8 días, de 0,80$ a casi 8$ de ahora.
> 
> Algo parecido me ha pasado con Stellar. Si alguien del foro quiere que se las baje para poder entrar compro un poco y seguro que viene un buen dump



asi es,con bitcoin desde los 200 dolares.


----------



## jorgitonew (3 Ene 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> Un post corto porque el clapham esta cabron ...
> No , no es porque ese Exchange ladron , delincuente , expropiador de fondos ajenos , cueva de Ali Baba le haya cerrado su cuenta apropiandose
> de sus 498 miserables Golem ...bueno , tambien por eso
> Ahhh , pero el pensamiento es algo serio ...es una energia muy poderosa
> ...



clapham moriste con tu historia de bittrex o sigues vivo celebrando tu victoria de zoin sobre el imperio criptonico???


----------



## impacto (3 Ene 2018)

CORRERRR CORRERRR!! comprar que se acaban!! 

Embercoin?? 92.000 millones de monedas en circulacion, a saber las que habrá( x4 respecto a Cardano por ejemplo) Con un cap. aproximado (aunque no lo ponga en el MKcap) de 1.8 millones de dolares... 60 años para sacar beneficios, compra ARTEMINE jajajaja que por lo menos lo pone en el fucking contrato, tienes una garantia de que cobraras..el que? jajaja eso ya lo veremos, pero lo pone en el contrato xDD Yo huiría como de la puta peste, pero bueno igual se pone a un centavo, visto lo visto, 

estoy una mezcla de indignado y contento/cabreado, obviamente me gusta lo que veo, pero no me gustan las formas, sin correcciones lo unico que parece que estamos haciendo es ir camino de una supercorreción, que haga huir a la mitad... yo entre en esto para formar parte de la transmisión de riqueza, porque creia en los valores de creación de las mismas, y eso se acabo practicamente, quedan que se yo... 15 coins libres de manipulación superior al 60% de su mercado?? Si llegan a ser 15?? de todos los proyectos que llevo( soy un yonki de la diversificación) puedo contar 5 que yo creo que estan fuera de manipulación... 

yo creo que esta mierda esta sobrepasando todo, incluso a sus creadores, el otro dia miraba una de las cuentas de Vitalik... Tenia 300 millones de dolares en Ether... solo en esa cuenta... piano piano, esas cosas... nublan a cualquiera y sobretodo el miedo es que pierda el control de si mismo o de su criatura. Vitalik, para mí, es de lejos, la mejor y más brillante mente de todas las que estan en este mundillo, pero a nivel tecnico, es todavia mejor, si el no encuentra la llave... habrá que pensar en hacer una parada tecnica buscando nichos de mercado, pero no nos engañemos, hay coins que si bajan demostraran la debilidad del mercado, la clave son los supplys ajustados con caps bajos, o monedas con desarrollo ya probado, la evolución y proyección de estos proyectos, sobretodo en las bajadas marca un poco lo que representa sobre la realidad (nadie te va a vender un token de TaaS o un token de OMG por centavos, ya no, si te lo venden, salva lo que puedas y huye, esa puede ser una buena señal).

Polybius recaudo en su ICO 32 millones, menos seis, todo fueron en BTC, Eth,dash, etc... Bien hacer cuentas de lo que vale lo recaudado hoy, Que creeis? que se lo estan llevando puesto?? O que tienen una empresa que tiene en libros contables aprox 10 veces su valor real hoy? Sea como fuere, la opacidad así... es una PUTA MIERDA, por eso los criptoanarquistas odiamos la centralización de las monedas o por lo menos la centralización de su toma de decisiones)

TokenCard, igual, y como estas, todas las ICOs de q1 y parte q2 de 2017. TaaS ha invertido lo suficiente y lo suficientemente bien en proyectos que ya le estan dando ROIs de x10... y la verdad, su reparto de dividendos, para el caso, aunque ha demostrado que es un token totalmente operativo ya, sus repartos... justitos, pero bueno, mejor repartir algo y revalorizar el token... que como polybius, prometer beneficios y que los 3 BTC que en su momento invertiste hoy sean 0.3 btc, para cagarse una por una en la madre de todos los lumbreras del proyecto, porque hay que reconocerlo, ni han pagado ni van a pagar, hace poco un forero preguntaba por una ICO de viajes... Mirate Fujinto, de lejisimos la peor ICO en la que nunca haya entrado, y entre en el primer turno, los que entraran en el ultimo tienen derecho a escupir en la cara de cada uno de los miembros del team, es lo que tiene convertir 10 Ethers en verano, en 0.4 Ethers hoy, lo dicho, me ponen al CEO delante y le escupo por estafador. Se siguen tradeando hoy dia, segun mis cuentas, más de 300 monedas "muertas" o con BK "inoperativas"( 320 aprox. pero hay 550 bk que no se puede saber el estado en el que se encuentran), ya me explicará alguien el sentido de estos movimientos... Bancor, cuando salio publico que un token de Bancor tenia un cambio minimo asegurado de 0.01 Ether, es igual, yo los holdeo, no he querido investigarlo porque no tengo intencion de tradear pero me pregunto, si son unos mentirosos o si la gente directamente prefiere perder dinero cuando vende por debajo de ese precio( el 98% de los dias que ha estado en el mercado)

y despues de vomitar mi bilis contra todo lo que puedo hatear, y lo puedo hacer por el derecho que me da ser ihimbersor, o haberlo sido, de todos esos proyectos, por así decirlo, los tokens nos dan una parte de la propiedad de la empresa, y con ello viene el derecho a exigir explicaciones y pedir resultados, si estos no se adecuan a lo que han hecho o prometido en sus planes roadmaps y WP... Como MCO... la pregunta es... podrán producir las 40.000 tarjetas VISA que tienen ya reservadas?? No aposteis por ello, por lo menos no, en un plazo razonable, harán las metalicas, las de cashback ... vamos, las que tienes que comprar mas tokens en la segunda sale... y encima holdearlos 6 meses... que segun te salga, puedes acabar tirandote de los pelos ( el dia que por fin se empiecen a enviar las tarjetas el valor del token se acercará a los 50, 100 o incluso 200, esto significara tener que meter entra 2500 dolares, 5000 o 10000... para la más barata... lo jodido no es que te obliguen a meter ese dinero en algo en lo que tu ya has apostado previamente y de lo cual, en cierta manera eres dueño ( si tienes 50 MCO, los vendes y compras los 50 que te obligen a comprar, que se jodan, xDD) que tambien.. lo jodido es que tener 10.000 dolares parados sin poder moverlos durante seis meses.... en este mundillo.... con este FOMO.. con esta burbuja... pues me recuerda a la parte del discurso del gran al pacino, en un domingo cualquiera... sobre todo la parte de: es lo que va amarcar la puta diferencia entre ganar o perder ..... ENTRE VIVIR.... O MORIRR!! jajajajaja Boaaas noiteeees a todos y perdonar mis desvarios... pero al fin y al cabo todos en mayor o menor medida estamos un poco en deuda con el foro... y hay que tratar de contar o explicar lo que se pueda.. de la forma que se pueda 
Y el que no este motivado,.... pues que se enchufe el discurso, que vuelves al ruedo a tope jajajajajaj 


Un domingo cualquiera - pulgada a pulgada HD AC3 - YouTube

---------- Post added 03-ene-2018 at 03:55 ----------




jorgitonew dijo:


> clapham moriste con tu historia de bittrex o sigues vivo celebrando tu victoria de zoin sobre el imperio criptonico???



Segun sus propios Post, el se deshizo de todo, incluyendo sus zoins.... :fiufiu::fiufiu:

Yo creo que alguna por ahí.... guardo ienso:


----------



## jorgitonew (3 Ene 2018)

impacto dijo:


> CORRERRR CORRERRR!! comprar que se acaban!!
> 
> Embercoin?? 92.000 millones de monedas en circulacion, a saber las que habrá( x4 respecto a Cardano por ejemplo) Con un cap. aproximado (aunque no lo ponga en el MKcap) de 1.8 millones de dolares... 60 años para sacar beneficios, compra ARTEMINE jajajaja que por lo menos lo pone en el fucking contrato, tienes una garantia de que cobraras..el que? jajaja eso ya lo veremos, pero lo pone en el contrato xDD Yo huiría como de la puta peste, pero bueno igual se pone a un centavo, visto lo visto,
> 
> ...



y parece que tambien se deshizo de la cuenta de burbuja


----------



## impacto (3 Ene 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Partiendo de que un token no es una acción y de que el token está metido con calzador en todos estos proyectos (el token es un coñazo que nadie sabe dónde abandonar a la primera de cambio)... Es fácil deducir que muchas de estas ICOs son estafas con todos los elementos:
> 
> 1 - te doy el token y ya vas listo.
> 2 - no eres accionista y por tanto no tienes derecho a nada, *además estoy registrado entre Mozambique y el ciberespacio*. <-- :XX::XX::XX:
> ...




Un buen resumén jajajaja


----------



## silverwindow (3 Ene 2018)

buenos dias,empezamos la fiesta?
REDDCOIN +50%

EDITO +58%


----------



## Cayo Marcio (3 Ene 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> buenos dias,empezamos la fiesta?
> REDDCOIN +50%
> 
> EDITO +58%



Hay otra RedCoin más interesante parece:
RedCoin (RED) precio, gráficos, capitalización bursátil y otras métricas | CoinMarketCap


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (3 Ene 2018)

Madre mía como sois con el tema de clapham. Es un puto genio porque ahora zoin está subiendo?,Joder si están subiendo casi la mayoría. Mira Status, Kin, Centra, Tnt, Wagger..., por ponerte algunas no muy populares que están subiendo bastante y que tengo en mi wallet. Soy un genio yo también?,pues no, es que ahora mismo es difícil equivocarse. 
Si hubiera acertado la mitad de lo que lo ha hecho por ejemplo Divad le estaríais adorando como a un Dios todos sus palmeritos. Y que conste que no tengo nada en contra de clapham, que a mí me hacían gracia sus mensajes y me gustaba leerlos. Pero lo que no me gusta es lo de la aureola mesiánica que algunos le habéis colgado sin ningún tipo de fundamento.


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (3 Ene 2018)

Market cap sobre pasa los 700bn por primera vez.


----------



## iaGulin (3 Ene 2018)

¿Alguno más lleva KMD?
Tengo un par de cientos de chapas pero no sé que hacer, me gusta el proyecto y lo que leo me lo confirma... pero poco movimiento veo en estos días de subidas y bajadas... no sé si aguantarlo o venderlo en busca de rendimientos más rapidos... :bla:


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit (3 Ene 2018)

Un saludo a todos! Es mi primer mensaje en el foro.

Market cap al máximo, ¿creéis capaz de ver 20k usd en btc y 1000MM market cap? No parece descabellado.

¿2018 año de las shitcoin? No concibo el 37% de dominancia.


----------



## silverwindow (3 Ene 2018)

etherum 900,los dioses siguen su camino


----------



## Ninoshka (3 Ene 2018)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> Yo no metería ni un duro (ni lo haré) en Ripple ni en ninguna moneda castuza ni hecha por castuzos ni ninguno de sus adlateres expertos en estafas y latrocinios.
> 
> Prefiero el far west salvaje de las cryptos independientes. Y me fío más de cuatro devs granudos y frikis recien licenciados que montan su start up. Y con eso ya está dicho todo.
> 
> No todos estamos aquí sólo por la pasta. Sin desmerecer a los que sí, lo cual me parece muy bien.



y cuáles son esas cryptos independientes?


----------



## Cayo Marcio (3 Ene 2018)

¿Alguien sabe a que se debe el pumpeo de Status? ¿o es al azar?


----------



## Ikkyu (3 Ene 2018)

OJITO con VCASH y RUBYCOIN

Subiendo progresivamente en la sombra desde octubre y aun no estan pumpeadas

Saludos!!


----------



## arras2 (3 Ene 2018)

Una pregunta sobre estrategia, quizá para Juli, ya que está relacionado con los ROI de ENG. Tengo dudas sobre cómo actuar con ENG ahora que está en ROI para mi inversión. Más o menos estás haciendo x2 cuando doblaste posición. ¿De eso haces ROI a ETH, DASH, BTC... o lo dejas todo metido por ser un valor con mucha proyección?

Ahora mismo ENG me supone un 18% de mi cartera aproximadamente con el gran aumento de su valor.


----------



## lurker (3 Ene 2018)

Espectacular lo de TRONIX, +3500% en mes y medio.


----------



## joTTa (3 Ene 2018)

una pregunta que me hago para los que controlen un poco. Si miro todas las ordenes de compra grandes y todas las de venta que se ven sobre una moneda por ejemplo aquí sobre lend:

COMPRAS








VENTAS








...el hecho de que se vean mas ordenes de compra grandes, es o puede ser indicativo de la tendencia a corto plazo?

Lo pregunto porque se habla mucho de a que monedas entrar pero no tanto de cuando salir. Y si por ejemplo llevas una moneda que ha hecho un x2 y parece que se para la cosa, seria bueno poder tener indicadores que den pistas de si ha llegado la hora de salida. Y no se si el acumulado de ordenes de compra comparado con el de venta puede indicar algo importante.


----------



## juli (3 Ene 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> Una pregunta sobre estrategia, quizá para Juli, ya que está relacionado con los ROI de ENG. Tengo dudas sobre cómo actuar con ENG ahora que está en ROI para mi inversión. Más o menos estás haciendo x2 cuando doblaste posición. ¿De eso haces ROI a ETH, DASH, BTC... o lo dejas todo metido por ser un valor con mucha proyección?
> 
> Ahora mismo ENG me supone un 18% de mi cartera aproximadamente con el gran aumento de su valor.



Entradas desde tops, cuando hay lo correspondiente al doble DE LAS MONEDAS TOP QUE SE USARON ( lo normal es que un x2 en Fiat en destino no sea ya el doble de lo pillado en su día, pues la moneda de origen ha subido algo también ) se devuelve la mitad que se tomó prestada ...y tira millas. 

En ENIGMA entré, lo ví fuerte, seguí amplaindo en el pump inicial y aún no he soltado. No es lo del manual, pero lo ví claro y ha habido suertecilla.

El ROI puedes hacerlo a otra TOP DE CONFIANZA que veas "corregidilla" ...lo redondo es ya devolver y trincar un pump en ella. ( EJ : Si me hubiese financiado en ethers, yo ahora mismo devolvería BTC Cash ó Litecoins...pero éso, conforme a tu cartera).


----------



## paketazo (3 Ene 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> etherum 900,los dioses siguen su camino



Los dioses solo están jugando un poco al despiste...yo como mortal no conozco sus objetivos, pero me extrañaría mucho como dije antes, que ETH no termine muy por encima de BTC en market cap.

Vitalik está muy callado y apenas suelta un puñado de frases filosóficas estos días, pero cuando hable...que hablará...veremos lo que pasa.

Un saludo


----------



## juli (3 Ene 2018)

IOT Chain, un espectáculo.

Putada del puto huobi y la carga fue suavecilla ( gracias Divad  ) ...pero no veas cómo zumba y la pintaza que tiene.


----------



## lurker (3 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> IOT Chain, un espectáculo.
> 
> Putada del puto huobi y la carga fue suavecilla ( gracias Divad  ) ...pero no veas cómo zumba y la pintaza que tiene.



Compré hace una semana y me arrepiento de no haber metido más. Un cohete que no está ni en el top100 todavía, estoy por meter unos decimales de ether más porque pinta cojonudo :Aplauso:


----------



## Parlakistan (3 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> IOT Chain, un espectáculo.
> 
> Putada del puto huobi y la carga fue suavecilla ( gracias Divad  ) ...pero no veas cómo zumba y la pintaza que tiene.




Hoy mismo le voy a meter, un iota chino, al igual que neo es el ethereum chino. Esta gente es muy suya y puede que su gobierno sólo acepte proyectos caseros. Se puede ir al top 20.


----------



## plus ultra (3 Ene 2018)

iaGulin dijo:


> ¿Alguno más lleva KMD?
> Tengo un par de cientos de chapas pero no sé que hacer, me gusta el proyecto y lo que leo me lo confirma... pero poco movimiento veo en estos días de subidas y bajadas... no sé si aguantarlo o venderlo en busca de rendimientos más rapidos... :bla:



Llevo en KMD desde 0.13$ y la tenemos a 10$ aprox para mi aun no ha llegado lo mejor aun no he soltado ni una,el proyecto lleva desde el 2014 al tio se le acuso de estafa,por tardar en sacar el token muchos salieron,incluso del equipo por que parece que es un perfeccionista de mucho cuidado,como comente lo mejor esta por llegar(para mi),no suelto ni una.



Ikkyu dijo:


> OJITO con VCASH y RUBYCOIN
> 
> Subiendo progresivamente en la sombra desde octubre y aun no estan pumpeadas
> 
> Saludos!!



Cuando polo la suelte VCASH,puede dar una muy buena subida,deberia estar mucho mas arriba pero esas congelaciones suelen hacer mucho daño,ahora mismo se lo esta haciendo BITTREX a ARDOR lleva una semana congelada,con la progresion que tiene,si no fuera por eso ta tendríamos ya en 4 o 5$.



paketazo dijo:


> Los dioses solo están jugando un poco al despiste...yo como mortal no conozco sus objetivos, pero me extrañaría mucho como dije antes, que ETH no termine muy por encima de BTC en market cap.
> 
> Vitalik está muy callado y apenas suelta un puñado de frases filosóficas estos días, pero cuando hable...que hablará...veremos lo que pasa.
> 
> Un saludo



Como suelte una como la ultima lo que va es mandar a ETH a los infiernos,lo que ha echo Vitalik no me gusta para nada,me suena a lo que hicieron los de XMR hace unos meses, pataletas de niños mimados para que se aga lo que ellos quieren,que coño es eso de salir en contra de la especulación y hacer movimientos para joder a quien mete dinero en tu proyecto?no te gusta? pues sale del mercado pones un precio fijo a tu token y listo.

Seamos serios si aqui solo estuviera el dinero de los que piensan utilizar esos token para el servicio que ofrecen los proyectos,aqui no habia ni un 10% de lo que hay.

Despues de todo esto mi confianza es que en este Q3 ETH se marque un x3 minimo.


----------



## Patanegra (3 Ene 2018)

El exchange mercatox, donde tengo Raiblocks for 15.000 euros aun esta chapado.....para los mas veteranos, es normal que un exchange chape tanto tiempo? me estoy empezando a inquietar


----------



## lurker (3 Ene 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> El exchange mercatox, donde tengo Raiblocks for 15.000 euros aun esta chapado.....para los mas veteranos, es normal que un exchange chape tanto tiempo? me estoy empezando a inquietar



Yo tengo ahí mis KIN, por lo que han comentado en twitter tienen algún problema con el dueño del dominio, pero me está dando miedo :ouch:


----------



## horik (3 Ene 2018)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> Le he estado echando un vistazo a éste. Aún en crudillo, pero parece serio.
> Bueno para meter 100 pavos (cerocerista a muerte) y olvidar hasta el año que viene (a quien le guste esa estrategia)
> 
> Senderon
> ...




Gracias!
x2 en 2 días.

Es el tipo de moneda que me gusta, muy barata y recién lanzada.


----------



## lurker (3 Ene 2018)

Un BUG masivo en CPUs Intel afectarÃ*a hasta el 35% de su rendimiento

Comparto esto que me pasa un amigo, no se cuanto puede afectar al mundo de las criptos (por el minado de coins por cpu)...

edito: añado, TNB anunciada en el Times Square de New York, se está yendo a la luna, a ver a donde van a aterrizar mis chapas  . Ahora mismo andan por los 0,11 $ dólares aprox


----------



## Claudius (3 Ene 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Partiendo de que un token no es una acción y de que el token está metido con calzador en todos estos proyectos (el token es un coñazo que nadie sabe dónde abandonar a la primera de cambio)... Es fácil deducir que muchas de estas ICOs son estafas con todos los elementos:
> 
> 1 - te doy el token y ya vas listo.
> 2 - no eres accionista y por tanto no tienes derecho a nada, además estoy registrado entre Mozambique y el ciberespacio.
> ...



La única culpa es del estafado, el estafador solo pone el anzuelo a pescar 'pececillos' ávidos de hambre de x10 en horas (que seguramente puede sonar la flauta ya que el hype, trae esquema ponzi).
Crees que es una estafa? Denuncia.. a la Interpol.

Hay decenas de proyectos fiables, pero claro hay que analizar la letra pequeña, porque quien no es un estafador da la cara establecido en una sociedad, aunque sea en offshore.
Y ya hay países que tienen en su legislación el concepto ICO como Suiza, Isla de Man o la reciente Bielorusia.

La tokenización de activos, lo que llamas acciones, no se puede englobar en una jurisdicción dónde no existe ese concepto porque la tecnología va más rápido que la legislación.

Mucha gente no entiende que una pre-ICO es entrar en capital semilla en un emprendimiento de toda la puta vida, y una ICO es en 1ª ronda de financiación. 

Pero la tecnología actual te está dando la oportunidad de:

Sin irte a una feria de emprendedores y a golpe de click invertir en proyectos, que puede triunfar o fallar. *Se puede abrir una ICO para un lavadero de coches, si alguien está dipuesto a comprar tus acciones tokenizadas, aunque pueda o no existir legislación que ampare al emprendedor e inversor.*
Eso es una revolución para el mundo del emprendimiento global.

Y lo dice alguien que no es muy dado a entrar en pre-ICOs (capital semilla / máx riesgo), que prefiere ver la evolución.


----------



## plus ultra (3 Ene 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> El exchange mercatox, donde tengo Raiblocks for 15.000 euros aun esta chapado.....para los mas veteranos, es normal que un exchange chape tanto tiempo? me estoy empezando a inquietar



Pues muy normal no es,pero tampoco es normal el funcionamiento de KRAKEN ultimamente o POLONIEX cuando sube de 50k de usuarios,lo que menos me ha gustado es el motivo que han dado en twiter con lo del dominio,aunque hay que entender que lo de XRB no se lo esperaban.


----------



## Divad (3 Ene 2018)

joTTa dijo:


> una pregunta que me hago para los que controlen un poco. Si miro todas las ordenes de compra grandes y todas las de venta que se ven sobre una moneda por ejemplo aquí sobre lend:
> 
> COMPRAS
> 
> ...



Esos indicadores son los márgenes para surfear la ola. Comprar barato y vender caro.

Una recopilación de olas
David Lozano - En criptolandia siempre ganas. Si no te... | Facebook

Aunque ahora con el market cap en máximos, btc levantando cabeza (alguna actualización? han avanzado los bitcoñeros con LN?) y todo se dispara seguramente salga más rentable dejarlas correr. Las olas se surfean con calma cuando el market cap va lateral o tras una corrección.

Sin móvil no existes dentro del juego 8:
China se queda sin efectivo: El móvil desplaza ya a la tarjeta de crédito como medio de pago electrónico | Gongora's machine site

Se están empeñando en que la contaminación sea mínima... 
Los 16.359 autobuses de la ciudad china de Shenzhen ahora son eléctricos - RedUSERS
Veremos Bitcoin pasarse a PoS para reducir la contaminación?

Para quienes tengan QTUM en la wallet ERC20 
The ol ERC20 > mainnet thing... : Qtum

Todavía estoy pendiente de recibir el correo de confirmación por parte de gate. 

Dent entra el viernes en QRYPTOS (japoneses)
Twitter


----------



## impacto (3 Ene 2018)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Madre mía como sois con el tema de clapham. Es un puto genio porque ahora zoin está subiendo?,Joder si están subiendo casi la mayoría. Mira Status, Kin, Centra, Tnt, Wagger..., por ponerte algunas no muy populares que están subiendo bastante y que tengo en mi wallet. Soy un genio yo también?,pues no, es que ahora mismo es difícil equivocarse.
> Si hubiera acertado la mitad de lo que lo ha hecho por ejemplo Divad le estaríais adorando como a un Dios todos sus palmeritos. Y que conste que no tengo nada en contra de clapham, que a mí me hacían gracia sus mensajes y me gustaba leerlos. Pero lo que no me gusta es lo de la aureola mesiánica que algunos le habéis colgado sin ningún tipo de fundamento.



Quien ha dicho que sea ningún genio?? De hecho Zoin tampoco ha tenido tan gran recorrido si la comparas con otras. Sabes lo que es ser un palmerito? Lo que eres tu de Divad, que sabe un huevo de esto, pero que tambien falla, como todos, lo que obviamente los aportes de Divad al foro siempre fueron más completos que los del Clapham, ( nunca te podremos agradecer bastante aquel primer indice de la cascada de ETH, Divad jajajaja, gracias a ti, mucha gente gano mucho dinero) porque este era muy negativo. Divad es un entusiasta de esto, pero porque cree en su futuro, Clapham es como negrofuturo, ha dia de hoy es un especulador. Y por supuesto que me ha hecho ganar más pasta Divad que Clapham, pero no me ha hecho ganar más pasta ninguno que Juli yo tengo zoin de antes de que lo recomendase el Clapham, y yo compre 1kk de DENT, porque la explicación que dio Juli y el entusiasmo que desprendia, y lo compre a un miserable precio de risa (320 dolares el millon de chapas, post-ico) y esos 40k que valen hoy, se lo debo exclusivamente a Juli.

En el criptomundo, pocas monedas haya que no puedas comprar despúes, más baratas que en la ICO, y eso lo aprendes con el tiempo y con las ostias. Aquí gana hasta el más tonto con una mierda pintada de purpurina... pero no es real, mira Railbloscos, no lo será, hasta que no vendas tus coins y tengas la pastuqui en tu mano

Aquí muchos recomendamos muchas coins antes de que llegarán a valer un centimo, aquí se han expuesto y se han hablado de practicamente todos los proyectos, o de casi todos... Y no en este hilo solo, en el primero y en el segundo.. Pues no se habrá hablado aquí de status... kin.... Pero el clapham en aquel momento no solo recomendo Zoin, recomendo un tipo de Cripto para un objetivo(privacidad). DNR, ZOI, PIVX... Entre en el primer nivel de la ICO de wagger, y sabes que? que visto su evolución, fue una mierda de himbersion, despues de la ICO y con las cagadas de su team, llego a valer lo suficientemente poco para que si hubiera conservado mi Btc, haber comprado aproximadamente el triple con la misma cantidad unos meses despúes, eres consciente de que el team de wagger ha ido de cagada en cagada?? Preguntale a Divad o a Juli, no han hecho todavia una puta mierda bien, después de la "gran pelea":XX: estuvo a punto de desaparecer, es como tener criptos en mercatox, claro que podeis sentir miedo, si yo tuviera 15.000 pavos en una mierda de exchange como ese que mañana echa el cierre y si te he visto o tenia tus railblocks... no me acuerdo.ienso:: No estan preparados para esos movimientos ::

Wagerr pinta a proyectazo, pero demostrar, han demostrado que son unos chapuceros, como en su momento PIVX... como en su momento Zoin (fue dead BK) pero al Cesar lo que es del Cesar, ese tio insistió y dio mucho la tabarra con una coin que se ha hecho un x100, pero como el compañero que recomendo Senderon (masternodos a mi) el dia antes de que hicieran la wallet release, y se ha hecho un x4.

Hablais de Golem y de Sonm, como si tuvieran el mismo recorrido, yo no puedo saber que recorrido tienen ni como están ahora mismo, pero te puedo decir que lleva mucho más tiempo en esto la gente de GOLEM que la gente de Sonm, GOLEM es el token de la red ETH ( o hasta hace 15 dias lo era ahora no lo se) que más holders tiene, además durante meses lo fue por mucho, eso no es casualidad, y es algo muy importante y a tener en cuenta. GNT no la tumbas, su crecimiento es hipersano, como el de pivx... 

Quieres recomendaciones interesantes y me autorecuerdo dentro de unos meses y quedo retratado como con IOTA? BITCOIN ESTA MUERTO y TODAVIA NO LO SABE jajajjaja ::


----------



## stiff upper lip (3 Ene 2018)

horik dijo:


> Gracias!
> x2 en 2 días.
> 
> Es el tipo de moneda que me gusta, muy barata y recién lanzada.



A mí también, no tengo mucho capital y estas tienen más margen de subida.


----------



## impacto (3 Ene 2018)

Por cierto ya que estamos y es que tanto el desarrollo como el futuro de la cripto me tienen un poco sorprendidos: 

ClaudiuS, Divad... Juli?? Y extiendo la pregunta a el resto de foreros, quien lleva Cardano, pille a 0.03 una buena cantidad, porque esperaba pumpeo, pero no he acabado de ver el punto de salida, yo creo que llegara a 3 pavos, pero claro esa es la capitalización de ETH, tmabien creo que si viniera crisis gorda seria de las mas afectadas por la correción... no se, esta, me ha pillado a contrapie, y no hay nada con lo que comparar su evolución de forma ajustada... venderiais ahora y otra cosa?? oBvio decir que ROI x4 ya asegurado y en BTCash y que voy free y largo... Si Vitalik se estuviera moviendo, pues lo sacaba todo... pero... seria tan cabron de dejar morir su bicha y subirse a otro tren?? Al final ADA es un ethereum mejorado y mucho más eficiente... no puede decirse que haya conseguido ni un 1/10 parte de lo que ha hecho ether... pero esta a 1/3 de su valor... veo mucho desbarajuste ahí... esta moneda es inquietante... Y como ya se esta viendo con muchos tokens de Eth cuando sacan su BK... Esta empezando a coger ETH una especie de color de laboratorio de pruebas que no es normal....


----------



## Cayo Marcio (3 Ene 2018)

Raiblocks corrigiendo brutal!! de 30$ a 20$ en nada...a ver donde para...


----------



## iaGulin (3 Ene 2018)

Estoy por echar a suertes si seguir o salir de ENG durante unos días... mucha subida veo yo xD


----------



## stiff upper lip (3 Ene 2018)

Qué tal veis DECENT? Otra de las que recomendó Clapham. Le metí unas chapas hace un par de semanas
Se hizo un x2 y ahí se ha quedado. Lateral.


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (3 Ene 2018)

Cayo Marcio dijo:


> Raiblocks corrigiendo brutal!! de 30$ a 20$ en nada...a ver donde para...




Si, lleva una caida hoy del 41%, ahora va por 18$...

Tuvo un techo anteriormente en los 17$, que puede convertirse en suelo, asi que posible oportunidad de compras. Voy a mirar el order book a ver que traman las ballenas.


----------



## easyridergs (3 Ene 2018)

Yo pillé ADA a 10 cent y no pienso soltarlas, a corto seguro que algo va a corregir, pero a largo es muy buen proyecto con gente potente detrás.


----------



## Parlakistan (3 Ene 2018)

Malditos_Usureros dijo:


> Si, lleva una caida hoy del 41%, ahora va por 18$...
> 
> Tuvo un techo anteriormente en los 17$, que puede convertirse en suelo, asi que posible oportunidad de compras. Voy a mirar el order book a ver que traman las ballenas.



Y el exchange de mierda ese donde se comercializa desenchufado casualmente.


----------



## davitin (3 Ene 2018)

Como veis a verge?


----------



## paketazo (3 Ene 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Y el exchange de mierda ese donde se comercializa desenchufado casualmente.



Os lo dije el otro día y os lo repito como un viejo contando batallitas de su guerra:


Cuantos más exchanger para una coin mejor, y cuantas más pasarelas en fiat mejor.

Mirad por ejemplo BTC o ETH...y ahora comparad con Cardano, NEM o Stellar...ya no tiro más abajo por que entonces os daréis cuenta que aquí y en todas partes, la liquidez es la madre de todo mercado especulativo.

Un saludo y cuidado dónde metéis los "cuartos"...y no hablo de proyectos.


----------



## plus ultra (3 Ene 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Os lo dije el otro día y os lo repito como un viejo contando batallitas de su guerra:
> 
> 
> Cuantos más exchanger para una coin mejor, y cuantas más pasarelas en fiat mejor.
> ...



Si pero es que a veces no queda otra,que utilizar esa mierda de exchanges y de casualidad,los 2 unicos que hoy operan con XRB han estado caidos,yo lo veo como una gran oportunidad de comprar una coin que es muy facil que llegue a 100$ en nada.


----------



## lurker (3 Ene 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Como veis a verge?



desde mi humilde opinión creo que está para entrar , han tenido muchos problemas con mucho FUD en reddit y mal marketing, pero están trabajando en ello: ! Verge Marketing making big changes ! 15 tweets in 4 hours : vergecurrency

pero ya digo, desde mi humilde opinión, no me hagáis mucho caso ::

edit: mercatox ya ha vuelto a la vida y parece que XRB se equilibra un poco...


----------



## trancos123 (3 Ene 2018)

Subidón de snovio, ha salido en un exchange coreano
Snovio (SNOV) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (3 Ene 2018)

Ya vuelve a la carga Raiblocks un 22 % de recuperación en la última hora


----------



## Ikkyu (3 Ene 2018)

No os huele a bajonazo otra vez? Esta entrando mucho capital al mercado.

Unos 100b en menos de 3 dias...

Hora de vender , agazaparse en btc / eth y recomprar cuando baje o sois de holdear a muerte?


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (3 Ene 2018)

lurker dijo:


> desde mi humilde opinión creo que está para entrar , han tenido muchos problemas con mucho FUD en reddit y mal marketing, pero están trabajando en ello: ! Verge Marketing making big changes ! 15 tweets in 4 hours : vergecurrency
> 
> pero ya digo, desde mi humilde opinión, no me hagáis mucho caso ::
> 
> edit: mercatox ya ha vuelto a la vida y parece que XRB se equilibra un poco...



Ojo con Verge que segun he leido solo tenian 1 developer, el resto era todo equipo de marketing. Han fallado una y otra vez en implementar el Wraith

If you are invested in Verge get out now (self.CryptoCurrency)

Puede ser FUD o no, ahi no entro. Pero parece que es un fork de dogecoin, con mucho marketing y poco desarrollo detras.


----------



## Madmarxius (3 Ene 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Como veis a verge?



Un puto scam, se hundirá en el marketcap porque no tiene nada.


----------



## pasta_base (3 Ene 2018)

Twitter

Odio la lombarda


----------



## horik (3 Ene 2018)

Ikkyu dijo:


> No os huele a bajonazo otra vez? Esta entrando mucho capital al mercado.
> 
> Unos 100b en menos de 3 dias...
> 
> Hora de vender , agazaparse en btc / eth y recomprar cuando baje o sois de holdear a muerte?



Es lo mas probable, me gustaría saber que piensan de esto los entendidos.


----------



## pasta_base (3 Ene 2018)

Yo he pillado raiblocks en bitgrail, no me hacen mucha gracia estos exchanges raros, a ver si me pongo a echar un ojo a la wallet y me la descargo.

Odio la lombarda


----------



## Kukulkam (3 Ene 2018)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> ¿Nunca os ha pasado que vais siguiendo una moneda esperando su corrección para entrar y nunca, pero nunca baja? Es desesperante.
> 
> Llevo desde el 25 de diciembre esperando por Kukoin (la moneda del exchange) y ha hecho casi un x10 en 8 días, de 0,80$ a casi 8$ de ahora.
> 
> Algo parecido me ha pasado con Stellar. Si alguien del foro quiere que se las baje para poder entrar compro un poco y seguro que viene un buen dump



Dímelo a mi, Don Blas, tenia unas 750 KUCOIN que vendi a 1 $ , y desde entonces no ya echo mas que subir. Los bonus que da de las fees eran muy interesantes ..

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juli (3 Ene 2018)

*impacto* Ni papa con Cardano. En su día me zampé 2 horas de chapa técnica en un vídeo deyoutube, pero tras ello, me puese a enredar y saqué varios artículos poniendo su sistema de puro Fake, asínnn que regué por otro lado y sigo fuera y sin puta idea.

En el artículo que subí aquí, al menos saqué en claro el modelo del MIT con el que lo contraponían con ENIGMA...así que mal no salió...pero ya te digo, ni papa de Cardano. Enhorawena por el trinque, éso sí.

Respecto a Vitalik...yo no creo que el vaya a tener menos que los que fardan de tecnología post-ETH en la palma de la mano. He visto currar al team de PIVX y con cierto conocimiento y cojones, en la blockchain sale curro a patadas...y tra éso, saco 2 cosas en claro :

- El Hobbit tiene 50 veces más equipo que PIVX, pero 50. ( también mayor reto, sip...pero al final es clavarla con el detonante preciso y que lluevan resultados ). Y los tokens de su huerta están absoluamente en flor ...como la tierra germine...éso es una selva en 5 horas.( Por esa fertilidad...y por lo instantáneo que daría resultados...no hay locura comparable a que Vitalik pulse la tecla cierta en Shitland...sería un puro incendio global en 10 minutos - y no hablo de pasta...en pasta por holder lo hace el Evolution con la misma instantaneidad...pero el hobbit tiene meter la blockchain en mil expresiones a cada habitante del globo al alcance de la mano ).

- Yo no creo que Vitalik tenga ni la libertad de saltar de ETH ya. AHí lo ha puesto quien lo ha puesto y con ésa panda " el que entra...no sale".

Palomitas.


----------



## easyridergs (3 Ene 2018)

Sino pasa nada raro hoy stellar toca el dollar !!!!

Enviado desde mi SHIELD Tablet K1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## stiff upper lip (3 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> *impacto* Ni papa con Cardano. En su día me zampé 2 horas de chapa técnica en un vídeo deyoutube, pero tras ello, me puese a enredar y saqué varios artículos poniendo su sistema de puro Fake, asínnn que regué por otro lado y sigo fuera y sin puta idea.
> 
> En el artículo que subí aquí, al menos saqué en claro el modelo del MIT con el que lo contraponían con ENIGMA...así que mal no salió...pero ya te digo, ni papa de Cardano. Enhorawena por el trinque, éso sí.
> 
> ...




En ocasiones demasiados cocineros echan a perder la sopa.


----------



## juli (3 Ene 2018)

Certo...no hay más que mirar a BTC... ( y no sólo éso, en hostelería hay un dicho: Muchos cocineros...el dueño friega el báter  ).

Pero en ésto, sóĺo hablo de capacidad...y en cada línea leída sobre ello desde que ando por aquí, ETH está absolutamente capitalizado por Buterin y el tal Vlad.


----------



## HAL 9000 (3 Ene 2018)

Desde que Mel (vocalista de TKN) apareció en forbes, la cotización de TKN no ha hecho mas que subir y subir. Sumado a ello, hace unos días ha estado comentando en reddit que token card va palante. No sólo eso, sino que se ha tirado el moco de comparar su proyecto con lo que ha sido apple para los smartphones o facebook para las redes sociales -no por ser el primero se llega más lejos, decía -en alusión a tenX u otras cryptochartelas-). Yo por suerte no me había deshecho aún de la morterada de chapas que compré antes de verano... la cosa es...y ahora que estoy llegando casi al precio al que las compré, ¿las suelto ya o las aguanto unos meses más a ver...? @Divad, ¿qué opinas?


----------



## Claudius (3 Ene 2018)

Malditos_Usureros dijo:


> Ojo con Verge que segun he leido solo tenian 1 developer, el resto era todo equipo de marketing. Han fallado una y otra vez en implementar el Wraith
> 
> If you are invested in Verge get out now (self.CryptoCurrency)
> 
> Puede ser FUD o no, ahi no entro. Pero parece que es un fork de dogecoin, con mucho marketing y poco desarrollo detras.



Un claro ejemplo de la shit fiebre, bien trabajado por CM. 
La gente no sabe ni lo que compra.., como diría el Nico cuando venga el día D y la hora H, todos querrán salirse a los pasillos estrechos de blue-chips y solo hay 2 que tienen pares en shits.


----------



## silverwindow (3 Ene 2018)

A mi Verge siempre me ha pareceido ,como mucho, otra coin anonima mas.
Queria entrar,per al final ya la vi demasiado cara.
Ni de lejos lo que ha llegado a valer.
Eso si, quien ha pegado el pelotazo ,pues de puta madre y me alegro mucho.

Para quien tenga ,Yo me saldira cagando leches si no estas muy enganchado,aunque sea con algunas perdidas.Si estas con beneficios, ni lo dudaria en salirme,pero vamos, tampoco me hagais mucho caso.


----------



## coolerman (3 Ene 2018)

Y a Ripple quien la para? xD


----------



## Pimlico (3 Ene 2018)

Hasta donde crees que se para enigma?


----------



## Kukulkam (3 Ene 2018)

Se me han vendido 500 itc en houbi , hoy que he faltado a clase, eso si con 2'5XROI , aun me queda la otra mitad, pero voy a recomprar cuando bajen un 15% , si es que bajan.
Ahora mis trapicheos los hago en eth, ya paso del btc, prefiero acumular ethereum, cono lo veis?

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Oso Amoroso (3 Ene 2018)

Pimlico dijo:


> Hasta donde crees que se para enigma?



Cuando yo compre, entonces ira para abajo de forma vertiginosa.


Una duda, FunFair es del estilo de Edgeless?


----------



## Kukulkam (3 Ene 2018)

La cabrona de itc se ha ido al top 100, no se si la cogeré ya, también he metido fuerte a QASH haciendo caso al pana haruki

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Divad (3 Ene 2018)

HAL 9000 dijo:


> Desde que Mel (vocalista de TKN) apareció en forbes, la cotización de TKN no ha hecho mas que subir y subir. Sumado a ello, hace unos días ha estado comentando en reddit que token card va palante. No sólo eso, sino que se ha tirado el moco de comparar su proyecto con lo que ha sido apple para los smartphones o facebook para las redes sociales -no por ser el primero se llega más lejos, decía -en alusión a tenX u otras cryptochartelas-). Yo por suerte no me había deshecho aún de la morterada de chapas que compré antes de verano... la cosa es...y ahora que estoy llegando casi al precio al que las compré, ¿las suelto ya o las aguanto unos meses más a ver...? @Divad, ¿qué opinas?



Está en tus manos compañero.

Solo informo que está en
Enterprise Ethereum Alliance

(me ha hecho hasta gracia ver a dash :

Las tarjetas funcionarán cuando vitalik de la cara y diga que la red clientelar eth y erc20 tiene luz verde para funcionar como un reloj suizo. Mientras no lo haga está puteando hasta a dash...

La subida de eth debe de ser alguna señal :rolleye:


----------



## lurker (3 Ene 2018)

Malditos_Usureros dijo:


> Ojo con Verge que segun he leido solo tenian 1 developer, el resto era todo equipo de marketing. Han fallado una y otra vez en implementar el Wraith
> 
> If you are invested in Verge get out now (self.CryptoCurrency)
> 
> Puede ser FUD o no, ahi no entro. Pero parece que es un fork de dogecoin, con mucho marketing y poco desarrollo detras.



Que yo sepa el Wraith Protocol ya está funcionando, aunque fallaron en la deadline de fin de año. Creo que ha habido mucho FUD y mucho interés en bajar este proyecto y alguien se está hinchando a comprar ahora que está "bajo". 
Dejo un link donde se comenta lo ocurrido con Verge estos días:
Verge Wraith Protocol Missed Deadline.. Fail or FUD?


----------



## jorgitonew (3 Ene 2018)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Madre mía como sois con el tema de clapham. Es un puto genio porque ahora zoin está subiendo?,Joder si están subiendo casi la mayoría. Mira Status, Kin, Centra, Tnt, Wagger..., por ponerte algunas no muy populares que están subiendo bastante y que tengo en mi wallet. Soy un genio yo también?,pues no, es que ahora mismo es difícil equivocarse.
> Si hubiera acertado la mitad de lo que lo ha hecho por ejemplo Divad le estaríais adorando como a un Dios todos sus palmeritos. Y que conste que no tengo nada en contra de clapham, que a mí me hacían gracia sus mensajes y me gustaba leerlos. Pero lo que no me gusta es lo de la aureola mesiánica que algunos le habéis colgado sin ningún tipo de fundamento.



era un hombre peculiar a la hora de expresarse... comedia, ironía y alguna recomendación repetida mil veces.. por eso llamaba la atención y se le recuerda

el resto de foreros son muy buenos y están en activo por aquí... se les da la enhorabuena en persona virtualmente


----------



## Ethan20 (3 Ene 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Sino pasa nada raro hoy stellar toca el dollar !!!!
> 
> Enviado desde mi SHIELD Tablet K1 mediante Tapatalk



Ya ha tocado el dolar en Binance, luego ha saltado todas las ventas que había a un euro y ha bajado un poco.


----------



## Kukulkam (3 Ene 2018)

Para los que tengais NEO:
El proyecto está empezando a parecerse cada vez más a la red de tokens de ethereum, lleva 4 o 5 Icos ya a sus espaldas más las nuevas que vienen en enero y febrero.

RED Pulse RPX fue la primera, lleva un x10 mas o menos, ahora está ya en exchanges junto a QLINK y DBC , este último un proyecto similar a Singularity.
Las próximas son THEKEY, blockchain de identidad, APEX, ELASTOS (pepinisimo y caro 1BTC=800 ELA) y NEX un exchange descentralizado , al que no meteré NEOs , creo que hay demasiado de esto ya...

HAPPY NEO YEAR!

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paketazo (3 Ene 2018)

Kukulkam dijo:


> Se me han vendido 500 itc en houbi , hoy que he faltado a clase, eso si con 2'5XROI , aun me queda la otra mitad, pero voy a recomprar cuando bajen un 15% , si es que bajan.
> Ahora mis trapicheos los hago en eth, ya paso del btc, prefiero acumular ethereum, cono lo veis?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk



si te tira el proyecto a largo plazo es una forma de intentar "asegurar" algo el capital respecto a teóricas volatilidades mayores.

Yo llevo meses haciendo eso, pero en lugar de ETH con Dash, y sé de otros que lo hacen con BTC , incluso con LTC

Yo con las que no ahorraría sería con las que tienen el asterisco en coinmarket del top 10 como decía Mojón en el foro de BTC.

Un saludo


----------



## easyridergs (3 Ene 2018)

Kukulkam dijo:


> La cabrona de itc se ha ido al top 100, no se si la cogeré ya, también he metido fuerte a QASH haciendo caso al pana haruki
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk



Acabo de leer en reddit que en Qash han acabado el worldbook y que están haciendo pruebas de calidad ¡¡¡


----------



## Parlakistan (3 Ene 2018)

Buenas, ¿hay alguna wallet para ITC?

No se si fiarme de Huobi para dejar mis Iotas chinos.


----------



## Kukulkam (3 Ene 2018)

Mi cartera esta repleta del mercado asiático, es por mi forma de ver la geopolítica, en europa , solo los suizos y paises del este estan desarrollando tech blockchain, el resto es un erial, en América parecido, en cambio ASIA, tiene la gente el dinero y las cabezas que faltan aquí...

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## arras2 (3 Ene 2018)

Pimlico dijo:


> Hasta donde crees que se para enigma?



yo he puesto el limite de venta un poco tarde en 82 (ya había hecho doble techo sobre los 83). Justo al ponerlo (estaba rondando los 80) se ha dado la vuelta. Parece que hace rato que están distribuyendo (bajadas con volumen, subidas sin apenas volumen). Así que parece que se ha agotado el movimiento. En el último arreón por encima de 80 (sin prácticamente volumen) he estado a puntito de salirme, pero no ha llegado a saltar, así que a esperar a otro arreoncillo.

Ojo, todo esto a cortísimo plazo, estoy mirando el gráfico de 5m. Quizá en un rato vuelva a arrear fuerte.


----------



## Pimlico (3 Ene 2018)

82?? pero si esta a 6.5 dolares


----------



## arras2 (3 Ene 2018)

Pimlico dijo:


> 82?? pero si esta a 6.5 dolares



respecto a eth! a 0,0082 (ahora está a 0,0075). Ni de coña va a llegar a corto a ese valor.

Lo que no comprendo es que como puede ser que binance no permita poner un stop loss. Como puede ser que no tenga algo tan elemental? Eso me jode muchísimo. Te obliga a estar todo el puto rato mirando el gráfico.


----------



## iaGulin (3 Ene 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> respecto a eth! a 0,0082 (ahora está a 0,0075). Ni de coña va a llegar a corto a ese valor.
> 
> Lo que no comprendo es que como puede ser que binance no permita poner un stop loss. Como puede ser que no tenga algo tan elemental? Eso me jode muchísimo. Te obliga a estar todo el puto rato mirando el gráfico.



Perdona que a lo mejor me equivoco... pero si que tiene stop-loss.
Yo desde ayer tengo todo con ordenes stop-loss para que si bajan de un precio determinado me las venda.


----------



## arras2 (3 Ene 2018)

iaGulin dijo:


> Perdona que a lo mejor me equivoco... pero si que tiene stop-loss.
> Yo desde ayer tengo todo con ordenes stop-loss para que si bajan de un precio determinado me las venda.



en binance? lo único que hay es el stop limit. ¿Como das la orden de stop loss? Con el stop limit?


----------



## iaGulin (3 Ene 2018)

Vale, no sé si hablamos de lo mismo :bla:
Por ejemplo, tengo 500KMD que ahora mismo están a 0.0006530btc... tengo puesta una orden stop-limit de venta para vender en caso de que baje a 0.0005550btc.

Te referias a eso o me he colao? XD


----------



## latostat (3 Ene 2018)

Kukulkam dijo:


> Mi cartera esta repleta del mercado asiático, es por mi forma de ver la geopolítica, en europa , solo los suizos y paises del este estan desarrollando tech blockchain, el resto es un erial, en América parecido, en cambio ASIA, tiene la gente el dinero y las cabezas que faltan aquí...
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk



Qué opinas de Waltonchain y Ven?


----------



## arras2 (3 Ene 2018)

iaGulin dijo:


> Vale, no sé si hablamos de lo mismo :bla:
> Por ejemplo, tengo 500KMD que ahora mismo están a 0.0006530btc... tengo puesta una orden stop-limit de venta para vender en caso de que baje a 0.0005550btc.
> 
> Te referias a eso o me he colao? XD



cuando pusiste el stop limit te pedía dos valores, quiere decir que el stop, lanza un límite, o eso entiendo. No me he atrevido a probarlo. Que valores le has puesto en el stop y en el limit?


----------



## iaGulin (3 Ene 2018)

Tengo puesto el mismo valor en ambas, para que venda en cuanto se cree la orden.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (3 Ene 2018)

Ripple sigue en modo cohete. Parece que la gran banca quiere marcar paquete en cryptoland.

La cantidad de millardos de $ que van entrando por día en Ripple es una verdadera exageración.


----------



## Gurney (3 Ene 2018)

_*Reflections*

But along with advancements that have been predicted for various industries, what we will also see next year are accelerated steps forward in the direction of consumerization of blockchain with:

1-Unprecedented growth in blockchain users and consumer-facing applications.
2-Major initiatives for scalability. We already follow important work in progress with sidechains, lightening network, proof of stake, and state channels, but user demand and capital will push scalability efforts further.
3-Gaming, virtual assets, consumer, and business products as entry points to blockchain adoption.
4-Blockchain use cases flourishing in emerging markets.
5-Major focus on excellent user experience.

There's still room for centralized players.

Finally, as we grow toward mass adoption in the new year, it seems inevitable that stronger de-facto standards will emerge, regulation and self-regulation will start to take place and mature, and traditionally central institutions will widen larger interest in decentralized systems.

While there is certainly an opportunity for major disruption, more hybrid systems will be created, where centralized and decentralized pieces are combined to enhance key consumer values like transparency, freedom, agility, accountability, security and warranty.

After all, the same expanding bulk of consumers who are now understanding the benefits of decentralization through new applications like CryptoKitties, have started to push the markets and instigate competition to bring those same benefits to most of their everyday services. And they want those fast.

What we've seen in 2017, and especially in the last few weeks, has been nothing short of incredible. But it's only just the beginning for what blockchain will do for the world._

Creo que son puntos muy importantes para valorar proyectos.

Fuente: Cats Went Crypto First, Now It's Time for Consumers - CoinDesk


----------



## arras2 (3 Ene 2018)

iaGulin dijo:


> Tengo puesto el mismo valor en ambas, para que venda en cuanto se cree la orden.



¿Y te ha funcionado así? Lo probaré a ver. Gracias.


----------



## Merlin (3 Ene 2018)

Ripple a 3$, demostrando su poderío :Aplauso:

Yo creo que podemos terminar el mes con XRP a 5-6 $ :rolleye:


----------



## juli (3 Ene 2018)

coolerman dijo:


> Y a Ripple quien la para? xD



Quita,quita...con el rebufo tó reshulón que le curra a Stellar a cada paso ??? :

Ojo, que la apertura del canibalismo de Nakamoto...también puede crear grandes sinergias ( ése es el nuevo orden que se está definiendo, en mi opinión - y como puede ir por el puto desastre, también por la pura barbaridad -.) . Y lo de estas TOP ceroceristas ( XRP, ADA & XLM ) respecto a BTC puede ir perfectamente por un "yo te rasco la chepa a tí...tú me la rascas a mí " que podría llevar ese loop en $ ...hasta el infinito y más allá.



Parlakistan dijo:


> Buenas, ¿hay alguna wallet para ITC?
> 
> No se si fiarme de Huobi para dejar mis Iotas chinos.



Ni de Huobi...ni de IOTAS, ni de chinos... 

Token de ETH...yo las metí en myetherwallet . Como nuevo, no las reconoce sin meter los datos de rigor...pero no me preocupa, no es la ptrimera vez.


----------



## Kukulkam (3 Ene 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> cuando pusiste el stop limit te pedía dos valores, quiere decir que el stop, lanza un límite, o eso entiendo. No me he atrevido a probarlo. Que valores le has puesto en el stop y en el limit?



No sé cómo os la jugáis con los stopp loss, hay unos barridos descomunales, precisamente para saltarlos

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## iaGulin (3 Ene 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> ¿Y te ha funcionado así? Lo probaré a ver. Gracias.



Acaba de funcionarme hace unos minutos con ENG, se me activo a 0.00041 y todo perfecto.


----------



## Parlakistan (3 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Quita,quita...con el rebufo tó reshulón que le curra a Stellar a cada paso ??? ::
> 
> Ojo, que la apertura del canibalismo de Nakamoto...también puede crear grandes sinergias ( ése es el nuevo orden que se está definiendo, en mi opinión - y como puede ir por el puto desastre, también por la pura barbaridad -.) . Y lo de estas TOP ceroceristas ( XRP, ADA & XLM ) respecto a BTC puede ir perfectamente por un "yo te rasco la chepa a tí...tú me la rascas a mí " que podría llevar ese loop en $ ...hasta el infinito y más allá.
> 
> ...




¿En serio es un tokem de ethereum? Me siento estafado sino fuera por como pumpea la cabrona...


----------



## juli (3 Ene 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> ¿En serio es un tokem de ethereum? Me siento estafado sino fuera por como pumpea la cabrona...



Que yo sepa, prueba del 9:

coinmarketcap>>>>explorer>>>etherscan.

---------- Post added 03-ene-2018 at 19:23 ----------




Divad dijo:


> Enterprise Ethereum Alliance



Santo cagarro !!! :8: Mil veces visto...pero absolutamente apabullante, eh ???

Sólo falta Darth Vader... ::


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (3 Ene 2018)

Tened en cuenta que hay muchos proyectos que empiezan siendo tokens de ETH o de Waves pero planean en un futuro cercano cambiar a una tecnología de token propio.

Juraría que la misma hoja de ruta de Wagerr así lo contemplaba, y lo he leído en un par de libros blancos más de otros proyectos.


----------



## Leroy (3 Ene 2018)

iaGulin dijo:


> Tengo puesto el mismo valor en ambas, para que venda en cuanto se cree la orden.



Cuidadito con los stop-limits. Si no pones un margen amplio en el limit respecto al stop es probable que se lo salte si la bajada es vertiginosa. A mí me ha pasado varias veces.

Por cierto, PRL rompiendo su techo como un cohete ahora mismo. ¿Le habéis echado un vistazo? qué os parece el proyecto?


----------



## silverwindow (3 Ene 2018)

Reddcoin on fire!!


----------



## iaGulin (3 Ene 2018)

Leroy dijo:


> Cuidadito con los stop-limits. Si no pones un margen amplio en el limit respecto al stop es probable que se lo salte si la bajada es vertiginosa. A mí me ha pasado varias veces.
> 
> Por cierto, PRL rompiendo su techo como un cohete ahora mismo. ¿Le habéis echado un vistazo? qué os parece el proyecto?



La verdad, suelo usarlo sólo cuando pillo unas chapas porq veo que puede haber un pump y que no me pase lo contrario. En el resto hodl a muerte xD
Gracias por el aviso.


----------



## Donald Draper (3 Ene 2018)

Ojo ETH rompiendo 900$


----------



## silverwindow (3 Ene 2018)

Donald Draper dijo:


> Ojo ETH rompiendo 900$



El unicornio se ha picado con Ripple


----------



## Parlakistan (3 Ene 2018)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Tened en cuenta que hay muchos proyectos que empiezan siendo tokens de ETH o de Waves pero planean en un futuro cercano cambiar a una tecnología de token propio.
> 
> Juraría que la misma hoja de ruta de Wagerr así lo contemplaba, y lo he leído en un par de libros blancos más de otros proyectos.



Efectivamente debe de ser eso, porque tecnicamente es un DAG, creo que algo así ha pasado con más proyectos. La página me parece seria y confío también bastante en vuestro criterio.


----------



## DEREC (3 Ene 2018)

Buenas,

¿vosotros donde guardais las cryptos? en el Exchange o en wallets?. 

Es que despues del susto de Mercatox he mirado de enviar SONM y ENG a Myetherwallet, pero es que en binance y Hitbtc hay unas comisiones de retirada de escandalo (30-40 €) .Bitcoin es barato a su lado.


----------



## silverwindow (3 Ene 2018)

No esta mal los "dividendos" de NEO en forma de GAS.
Si la cosa se pone guapa en 2018, pueden ser unas pelillas.


----------



## juli (3 Ene 2018)

Hay subtítulos cañís.

[youtube]tBnC9AhKjws[/youtube]


----------



## paketazo (3 Ene 2018)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Tened en cuenta que hay muchos proyectos que empiezan siendo tokens de ETH o de Waves pero planean en un futuro cercano cambiar a una tecnología de token propio.
> 
> J*uraría que la misma hoja de ruta de Wagerr así lo contemplaba, y lo he leído en un par de libros blancos más de otros proyectos*.



Su intención es migrar a cadena propia evidentemente, para que pagar comisiones a una cadena ajena una vez que tienes el producto listo y funcional.

Vendría a ser como alquilar un coche hasta que tienes pasta para tener el propio.

Veremos la sorpresa wagerr...para bien o mal, pero es que viendo como pumpea todo este vaporware, no me imagino lo que puede hacer un producto usable al 100%...además recordad que no está viciado por exchangers centralizados de momento, por lo que su distribución es más real que algo listado en bittrex, polo y similares, dónde ellos mismos son holders del proyecto y hacen los pump&dump

Suerte a los holders.


----------



## silverwindow (3 Ene 2018)

La que veo un poco muertecilla es dash, ya se que todo el mundo dice que es la polla en verso, pero la verdad es que esta paradita .

Tienen que sacar algo, pq tal y como esta el patio, a la que te descuidas te entierran en el coinmarketcap.

Lo mismo de EOS, bueno sproyectos pero muy quietos ultimamente.


----------



## juli (3 Ene 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Veremos la sorpresa wagerr...para bien o mal, pero es que viendo como pumpea todo este vaporware, no me imagino lo que puede hacer un producto usable al 100%.



Fíate y no corras.

Edgeless...primer Casino blockchain diseñado, operativo y licenciado para el día 18 creo que es : Rodeada de truños in rocket mode...Y NO LA TOCA NI DIOS.

edit : Fíjate que lo que más me flixpa con estas 2 on fire...es la pirotecnia pastizal en mano que puede montar la archiforrada STOX para no perder comba...


----------



## paketazo (3 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Fíate y no corras.
> 
> Edgeless...primer Casino blockchain diseñado, operativo y licenciado para el día 18 creo que es : Rodeada de truños in rocket mode...Y NO LA TOCA NI DIOS.
> 
> edit : Fíjate que lo que más me flixpa con estas 2 on fire...es la pirotecnia pastizal en mano que puede montar la archiforrada STOX para no perder comba...



Pero en wagerr tu serás la banca :

Compara ambos gráficos (wagerr edgeless), y entenderás la diferencia de estar listado en un buen exchanger (interesado) y en una mierda (descentralizado) a la hora de pumpear.

Por cierto, fijaros en el top 10 las que suben son las del asterisco en coinmarketcap...lagarto lagarto


----------



## Drewcastle (3 Ene 2018)

Coinsmarket lleva caído horas por culpa de la compra masiva de Electra, hace dos días tenia un cap de 40, ahora 120 m y porque lo ha frenado la caída del unico Exchange que tiene. Moneda bastante prometedora.












Ayer noche estaba pensando en comprar tras una inminente corrección, pero no llegó hasta las 7 de la mañana, y poco duró. Si os fijais en cnc las correcciones en esta moneda duran un suspiro, a ver como evoluciona.

Edito: Aqui tambien se venden ECAs Just a moment...


----------



## juli (3 Ene 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> La que veo un poco muertecilla es dash, ya se que todo el mundo dice que es la polla en verso, pero la verdad es que esta paradita .



Suelto ahora mismo 50.000 pavos porque me firme el Evan que aguanta así un mes ( aibalahoxtia, Patxi...)

No es algo, es Evolution ( y con la parafernalia adjunta vía media & red FÍSICA de distribucón de pastuki que le tendrán preparada, porque la van a exprimir como un limón ( SUperbowl ? ienso: ) : Un año llevan con ello en el trastero) 

En cuanto salga, que es en cualquier momento, Dash sale a cornadas por el techo de Shitland.

Va a ser pa'vel-lo.

---------- Post added 03-ene-2018 at 20:19 ----------




paketazo dijo:


> Pero en wagerr tu serás la banca :



Ni me mentes la bisha, que ésa invitación me suena... 



Spoiler


----------



## plus ultra (3 Ene 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> La que veo un poco muertecilla es dash, ya se que todo el mundo dice que es la polla en verso, pero la verdad es que esta paradita .
> 
> Tienen que sacar algo, pq tal y como esta el patio, a la que te descuidas te entierran en el coinmarketcap.
> 
> Lo mismo de EOS, bueno sproyectos pero muy quietos ultimamente.



Muertecilla DASH ::

Justo hace un rato iba a escribir algo sobre esto y tu comentario viene de perlas.

A partir de poco (no especifico semanas o meses) el que no tenga preparado un buen plan de marketing por muy bueno que sea su proyecto,ya lo pueden super operativo con 0 fallos que como no se pongan las pilas en este aspecto mas de un buen proyecto va a quedar en nada.

Esta semana he hablado con 2 dev de distintos proyectos uno de ellos nacional,les comentaba que si tenian pensado poner ahora o en un futuro "comerciales" para que fueran pateando tiendas o empresas para que dieran a conocer y aceptasen en sus negocios dichas coin como medios de pago,me comentaban que no :8: y que tampoco pensaban hacerlo en un futuro ::,que en cuanto esto empiece a popularizarse serán los negocios quienes acudan a ellos ::.

Espero que esto no sea el pensamiento generalizado,por que mal vamos,DASH por ejemplo creo que le fue muy bien teniendo a amanda,pero a estas alturas y con un producto ya bastante avanzado deberian tener ya un plan estratégico para no llegar tarde.


----------



## paketazo (3 Ene 2018)

Dash está muerta el menda acaba de agenciarse 10 más pa la buchaca...pobre de mi...



No aguanta ese mes que dice Juli, si no suelto 100K más e Evan


----------



## juli (3 Ene 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> No aguanta ese mes que dice Juli, si no suelto 100K más e Evan



Esteee...pase usté primero, faltaría piú .... :


p.d. Os acordais del cabronazo de Muyuu de visita por el hilo soltando vídeos FUD y consolando a las proves víctimas del truñoDash ???  Creo que tripliqué cartera ese día...

Qué tierno !!!...


----------



## silverwindow (3 Ene 2018)

Vale,vale cabrones.solo que quiero q empiece la fiesta ya


----------



## carlosjulian (3 Ene 2018)

Twitter

Vitalik, Vlad y Karl Floersch el tridente detrás de ETH, para poner los cimientos este año. Los únicos desarrolladores que veo que de verdad trabajan sobre la tecnología y no sobre la pasta. Como los que están detrás de Verge y otras mierdas de chapas. Qué una vez se menee la bestia saldrán disparadas como tapa de champagne. 

Estoy empezando a creer qué Satoshi no es más que el mismo Vitalik, me he puesto analizar las conversaciones en Bitcointalk y hay mucha relación en ambos. Quién puso los pilares finales de BTC a como está ahora fue Vitalik, saliéndose él, poco apoyo tecnlógico ha tenido. LN es lo único que da esperanzas, pero falsas. Ya qué no terminará de solucionar nada.

Por cierto, estos días de fiestas, usé DENT, y las cosas fueron maravillosas. Mandé dos tickets de soporte para solucionar unas cosas, como ampliación del paquete de GB, y agilizar la demora de PayPal... Se viene la versión 1.1 pronto.

Así que los tokens reales de ETH, tendrán este año un subidón enorme, para HODL. 

Feliz comienzo de año amigos, aunque ya estemos a 3... y cumpleaños de Mr. BTC


----------



## jorge (3 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Esteee...pase usté primero, faltaría piú .... :
> 
> 
> p.d. Os acordais del cabronazo de Muyuu de visita por el hilo soltando vídeos FUD y consolando a las proves víctimas del truñoDash ???  Creo que tripliqué cartera ese día...
> ...



Juli, gracias por tu recomendación de ENG. He triplicado, pero mis recursos en el cryptomundo siguen siendo aun muy limitados para meterme a DASH en condiciones. Por favor, cual recomendaríais de las que tienen bajo coste en este momento? Ves a ENG mucho más margen de subida? 

Mil gracias otra vez, a ti y a los foreros que comparten desinteresadamente como Paquetazo, Divad, etc...

---------- Post added 03-ene-2018 at 20:58 ----------

Por cierto, os acordáis de pinta horrorosa que tenía la web de coinstarter hace unos meses?, pues ya va pareciendo otra cosa y con patrocinios importantes como BANCOR.

CoinStarter - Kickstart your ICO


----------



## Drewcastle (3 Ene 2018)

Prl a 1,05 usd, mi segundo x10 tras raiblocks en un mes, amo esta mierda


----------



## juli (3 Ene 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Vale,vale cabrones.solo que quiero q empiece la fiesta ya



Bufff...Pues espera que venga "el del busto" , espera... ehhh :XX:

( por cierto, las "planicies" de Dash son marca de la casa ).

________________________________________

Wetrust, a por el pavo. Al loro, que ésta es Token de tan larga distancia como casi el mismísimo ETH, eh ?

La fucking IOT Chain, es que ni corrije...joder... ::


----------



## Drewcastle (3 Ene 2018)

Que opináis de Coss, seria un buen momento para meterle algo? es un Exchange que tendrá puerta con Fiat, y parece que se recogerán dividendos por mantener su coin en la plataforma cada x tiempo.

Bastante barata de momento, si se pone al nivel de BNB y KCS puede pegar un buen pelotazo, el problema es que ahora tiene poco movimiento y es bastante fallona su plataforma, aunque los devs dicen que van a sacar una nueva versión dentro de poco, he visto un pantallazo de la nueva versión y tiene buena pinta


----------



## haruki murakami (3 Ene 2018)

En el reddit lei que *Golem* va a prepararse para dar una sorpresa de la mano de Ethereum, como lo decia impacto unas paginas atras en la 444, "GOLEM es el token de la red ETH" lo ha sido ya desde hace mucho tiempo, tienen alpha pero aun no han sacado el final final que va a partir la madre a SONM, el producto final aun no esta totalmente desarrollado, hacen falta unos ligeros ajustes..
pero el CEO dijo algo en el AMA de hace poco ""We’re also active on the front of speeding up the development of core Ethereum & decentralized technologies. We cannot share more on that yet, but we will be part of the next big thing in Ethereum space!".

Entonces, si OMISEGO esta vinculado con el desarrollo de ETH, pueden estar seguros que Golem tambien esta unido a la fiesta....
Aparte Clapham la amaba, y por Golem fue que aparentemente se salio del mundillo crypto cuando Bittrex le robo 498 Golems.


----------



## silverwindow (3 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> En el reddit lei que *Golem* va a prepararse para dar una sorpresa de la mano de Ethereum, como lo decia impacto unas paginas atras en la 444, "GOLEM es el token de la red ETH" lo ha sido ya desde hace mucho tiempo, tienen alpha pero aun no han sacado el final final que va a partir la madre a SONM, el producto final aun no esta totalmente desarrollado, hacen falta unos ligeros ajustes..
> pero el CEO dijo algo en el AMA de hace poco ""We’re also active on the front of speeding up the development of core Ethereum & decentralized technologies. We cannot share more on that yet, but we will be part of the next big thing in Ethereum space!".
> 
> Entonces, si OMISEGO esta vinculado con el desarrollo de ETH, pueden estar seguros que Golem tambien esta unido a la fiesta....
> Aparte Clapham la amaba, y por Golem fue que aparentemente se salio del mundillo crypto cuando Bittrex le robo 498 Golems.





Golem es de las que hay que tener algo.La duda es la cantidad de pasta a meter.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (3 Ene 2018)

DEREC dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> ¿vosotros donde guardais las cryptos? en el Exchange o en wallets?.
> 
> Es que despues del susto de Mercatox he mirado de enviar SONM y ENG a Myetherwallet, pero es que en binance y Hitbtc hay unas comisiones de retirada de escandalo (30-40 €) .Bitcoin es barato a su lado.



Siempre hay que guardar en wallets; a veces hackean los exchanges, pero es mucho más difícil hackear una wallet.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (3 Ene 2018)

Drewcastle dijo:


> Que opináis de Coss, seria un buen momento para meterle algo? es un Exchange que tendrá puerta con Fiat, y parece que se recogerán dividendos por mantener su coin en la plataforma cada x tiempo.
> 
> Bastante barata de momento, si se pone al nivel de BNB y KCS puede pegar un buen pelotazo, el problema es que ahora tiene poco movimiento y es bastante fallona su plataforma, aunque los devs dicen que van a sacar una nueva versión dentro de poco, he visto un pantallazo de la nueva versión y tiene buena pinta



Entré en su ICO y he trabajado bastante con el exchange, es un tapado claramente. Es el exchange 120 en volumen, está en el jodido suelo en cuanto a volumen, pero está teniendo lanzamiento de ICOS cada semana con promociones y se supone que tendrá pasarela FIAT en el Q1 de 2018, ahí debe hacer Moon sí o sí. 

También tienen previstas tarjetas de crédito y pago directo a comercios, si miras cuantos comercios tienen de parterns ves que van en serio.

Me llevan pagando dividendo semanal religiosamente en todas las cryptos que comercian. (Estimo un 25% anual de dividendo en fees con el volumen actual).

La ICO estuvo a 0.045$, casi ha hecho un x10. El potencial de mejora es tremendo, a poco que se haga famoso lo petará. Junto con Ripple y Dash la considero mi mejor activo.


----------



## Drewcastle (3 Ene 2018)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Entré en su ICO y he trabajado bastante con el exchange, es un tapado claramente. Es el exchange 120 en volumen, está en el jodido suelo en cuanto a volumen, pero está teniendo lanzamiento de ICOS cada semana con promociones y se supone que tendrá pasarela FIAT en el Q1 de 2018, ahí debe hacer Moon sí o sí.
> 
> También tienen previstas tarjetas de crédito y pago directo a comercios, si miras cuantos comercios tienen de parterns ves que van en serio.
> 
> ...



pues pa dentro de cabeza


----------



## Parlakistan (3 Ene 2018)

Joder con el Iotchain, que pasada el rally que lleva. Creo que se va a marcar un raiblocks o más, tienen más o menos el mismo supply, pero si la moneda es asiática es una ventaja bastante grande.


----------



## Cakau (3 Ene 2018)

Alguien va montado en UTRUST(UTK)? Desde que ha salido, va para arriba bastante sólida.
 
He encontrado este enlace en reddit de cryptobriefing y parece que hay dudas... parece estar basada en el marketing más que otra cosa. No se.. no parece muy transparente.

UTRUST ICO Review And Token Analysis | Crypto Briefing


----------



## haruki murakami (3 Ene 2018)

De QASH tengo que agregar algo, los exchanges Qryptos y Quoinex, nunca han sido hackeados, estos exchanges estan bien dotados de seguridad, no es inflalible pero al menos se enfocan mucho en la seguridad de sus clientes, actualmente el que aparentemente maneja la seguridad de los exchanges es el CEO, hace 1 backup de todo lo que hay en su exchange 1 vez por dia, la idea es que en menos de 3 meses, se haga 2 veces por dia, y en 6 meses, 3 veces por dia, la red de sus exchanges como en todos los exchanges se pone lenta tambien, pero aparentemente nunca cierra, ya lo dije y lo vuelvo a decir, estan en proceso de contratacion de 100 personas para que tanto el worldbook como la atencion en sus exchanges sea un exito...y si el forero easyriders dijo que el worldbook estaba listo y solo faltan pruebas de calidad, y es verdad eso lo dijo el VP de Quoine, como saquen el worldbook...y como sea verdad que Coinbase/GDAX es uno de los 15 exchanges que estan dentro de la alianza....se viene un cohete que no va a parar, el CEO de QASH dijo en algun momento que QASH al finalizar 2018 debia estar en por lo menos $30 , estamos hablando de casi un x30....y para el 2019 estar en top 5 (eso me parece algo superdescabellado, atrevido pero vamos que los que estan atras de QASH no son don nadies) ya me diran ustedes.

Hay rumores de que dentro de los exchanges estan Poloniex, Coinbase, Kraken, estos son grandes...pero si es asi, el asunto de la seguridad antihackeo de los exchange que esten dentro del worldbook va a ser clave pues QUOINE tiene como alta prioridad el sistema de seguridad para los usuarios.

Saludos.


----------



## besto (3 Ene 2018)

A mi Qash me gusta, la llevo siguiendo unas semanas pero tengo la sensacion de que la estan controlando en torno a 1 dolar. Cuando baja o sube vuelve a esos entrornos, es posible que haya algun acuerdo de mantenerla en algun rango para que entren algunos socios o para yo que sé y llegado el momento a volar.


----------



## Kukulkam (3 Ene 2018)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Entré en su ICO y he trabajado bastante con el exchange, es un tapado claramente. Es el exchange 120 en volumen, está en el jodido suelo en cuanto a volumen, pero está teniendo lanzamiento de ICOS cada semana con promociones y se supone que tendrá pasarela FIAT en el Q1 de 2018, ahí debe hacer Moon sí o sí.
> 
> También tienen previstas tarjetas de crédito y pago directo a comercios, si miras cuantos comercios tienen de parterns ves que van en serio.
> 
> ...



Cómo haces con los Coss? dejarlos en la wallet del exchange y ya cobras las comisiones?


----------



## haruki murakami (3 Ene 2018)

besto dijo:


> A mi Qash me gusta, la llevo siguiendo unas semanas pero tengo la sensacion de que la estan controlando en torno a 1 dolar. Cuando baja o sube vuelve a esos entrornos, es posible que haya algun acuerdo de mantenerla en algun rango para que entren algunos socios o para yo que sé y llegado el momento a volar.



De QASH hay que saber que se va valorando cuando va llegando algun AMA, la semana pasada, el ultimo AMA del 2017 lo hizo el CEO, y antes de eso QASH comenzo a subir en semana, luego llego el AMA y el FUD bajo la cotizacion dado que la gente que especula, se salio de QASH para meterse en otros proyectos y hacer rentabilidades mas altas, y bajo porque el CEO aclaro lo del listamiento en binance y porque aun no sera posible, en el AMA no se hablo mucho del worldbook, ayer el VP de Ingenieria de Quoine si hablo del worldbook y dijo que el desarrollo estaba listo y que entraria a pruebas de calidad...por eso tal vez este subiendo ahora, aparte de que el team de mercadeo aun esta nuevo, ya ellos iran haciendo el trabajo para que el worldbook se promocione mas aun.


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (3 Ene 2018)

Joder, cuando al fin me llega la pasta del banco a coinbase, tengo el market cap batiendo todos los records (728bn). Así quien cojones entra ahora?

Alguna coin que este de rebajas? He visto raiblocks pero con los últimos pelotazos creo que ya he perdido el tren. En el punto de mira tengo triggers, y coss. Pero no me decido..


----------



## kpik (3 Ene 2018)

Alguien más con DATA? ¿Se viene el pump?


----------



## arras2 (3 Ene 2018)

Neo por encima de 100!

Las que da vergüenza es iota, fatal como se esta comportando. Baja en todas las condicionesn

Eng espectacular, se me ha escapado la salida para roi, espero que en los próximos días o incluso horas me dé opción.

Qash está más activa, pero no acaba de arrancar. La que ha arrancado de bitfinex es data y yoyow


----------



## besto (3 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> De QASH hay que saber que se va valorando cuando va llegando algun AMA, la semana pasada, el ultimo AMA del 2017 lo hizo el CEO, y antes de eso QASH comenzo a subir en semana, luego llego el AMA y el FUD bajo la cotizacion dado que la gente que especula, se salio de QASH para meterse en otros proyectos y hacer rentabilidades mas altas, y bajo porque el CEO aclaro lo del listamiento en binance y porque aun no sera posible, en el AMA no se hablo mucho del worldbook, ayer el VP de Ingenieria de Quoine si hablo del worldbook y dijo que el desarrollo estaba listo y que entraria a pruebas de calidad...por eso tal vez este subiendo ahora, aparte de que el team de mercadeo aun esta nuevo, ya ellos iran haciendo el trabajo para que el worldbook se promocione mas aun.



Mira en coinmarketcap en “markets” hay compras brutales de qash directamente en dolares y yenes. Eso es raro ya que normalmente los pares con mayor volumen suelen ser con btc o eth y aquí no. Por eso creo que pueden estar manteniendo un precio de entrada en una orquilla acotada de entorno a 1 dolar.
Lo veremos mañana, si vuelve a bajar hacia 1 raro, si por fin despega hacia 2 interesante y yo no tendria razon.


----------



## Drewcastle (3 Ene 2018)

Que coño pasa hoy con los exchanges? Binance ahora caído, coinexchanges lleva reventado horas, coss a trancas y barrancas...


----------



## Patanegra (3 Ene 2018)

alguien sabe que le pasa a Binance?


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (3 Ene 2018)

binance caído con todos los chinarris ahí entrando a saco a especular

animalitos...


----------



## coolerman (3 Ene 2018)

Joder... Es un puto coñazo cuando quieres entrar en alguna chapa y si o si tienes que ir a un exchange en el que no tienes cuenta.
Tengo una chapa por exchange sin más cojones, es una locura...


----------



## silverwindow (3 Ene 2018)

Pasa que esta entrando pasta a tutiplen y no dan abasto


----------



## paketazo (3 Ene 2018)

besto dijo:


> Mira en coinmarketcap en “markets” hay compras brutales de qash directamente en dolares y yenes. Eso es raro ya que normalmente los pares con mayor volumen suelen ser con btc o eth y aquí no. Por eso creo que pueden estar manteniendo un precio de entrada en una orquilla acotada de entorno a 1 dolar.
> Lo veremos mañana, si vuelve a bajar hacia 1 raro, si por fin despega hacia 2 interesante y yo no tendria razon.



Lo verdaderamente interesante para cuadrar el círculo, es saber quién está vendiendo.

¿Las pasarelas fiat, son tanto para entrar como para salir, o solo de entrada?

Sea como sea, está claro que no está de momento pumpeada si analizamos la gráfica respecto a otras, lo que no implica que no la puedan tener lateral un tiempo para aburrir a los holders que entraron por la cota de 0,60$ y vendan.

Yo si la viera sin pumpear una semana más me animaba, las monedas en lateral durmiente para mi, son las más interesantes, pues marcan claros signos de acumulación, sobre todo en laterales con escaso volumen respecto a los pumps.

Un saludo y la iremos siguiendo.


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (3 Ene 2018)

esta tarde me he ido de compras, y me he comprado variedad:
Stellar que va a ser la siguiente Ripple
IOTA que la veo mu parada
Verge que están tos asustaos
Binance coin que son unos especulatas estos amarillos
quantstamp que está mu paradita y tiene que hacer su x10
triggers que está mu abajo y también puede hacerse su x10

y hasta aquí puede leer
me queda comprarme un par de ellas más, que creo que van a ser dos de estas tres:
EOS
QTUM
DASH

cual os gusta más?


----------



## silverwindow (3 Ene 2018)

Compradas algunas iotas.
Ya toca noticia pumpeadora y no la veo bajando mucho mas.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (3 Ene 2018)

Kukulkam dijo:


> Cómo haces con los Coss? dejarlos en la wallet del exchange y ya cobras las comisiones?



Sí, yo las dejo en el exchange. Creo que te dejan la opción de llevarlas a tu wallet y cobrar dividendo aunque no he investigado mucha esta vía.


----------



## silverwindow (3 Ene 2018)

Y a komodo que le pasa? La tengo ahi tb tiesa y eso q me gusta


----------



## javisurf99 (3 Ene 2018)

Viva el Ripple


----------



## besto (3 Ene 2018)

Como veis game.com? Gtc? Ha salido hoy y esta arrancando bien. Tienen el dominio game.com! Joder eso vale una pasta....
Hablan de que la cosa va de juegos y realidad virtual. Me mola.


----------



## fary (3 Ene 2018)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Sí, yo las dejo en el exchange. Creo que te dejan la opción de llevarlas a tu wallet y cobrar dividendo aunque no he investigado mucha esta vía.



recomiendas meterle a coss al precio actual $0,462451?


----------



## sabueXo (3 Ene 2018)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Sí, yo las dejo en el exchange. Creo que te dejan la opción de llevarlas a tu wallet y cobrar dividendo aunque no he investigado mucha esta vía.



¿En que exchange pilláis COSS?


----------



## fary (3 Ene 2018)

sabueXo dijo:


> ¿En que exchange pilláis COSS?



en hitbtc puedes, puto coñazo el monton de cuentas que hay que crear verificar y autentificar en el criptomundo


----------



## sabueXo (3 Ene 2018)

fary dijo:


> en hitbtc puedes, puto coñazo el monton de cuentas que hay que crear verificar y autentificar en el criptomundo



¿Y pillarlo en su propio exchange?

¿Por otro lado, podéis resumir que es eso de los dividendos de COSS?


----------



## davitin (3 Ene 2018)

Dónde creéis que puede llegar nem?

Enviado desde mi Woxter Nimbus 102Q mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Claudius (3 Ene 2018)

javisurf99 dijo:


> Viva el Ripple



De Rioja, de Toro, de Ribera, o de Jumilla?


----------



## sabueXo (3 Ene 2018)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Entré en su ICO y he trabajado bastante con el exchange, es un tapado claramente. Es el exchange 120 en volumen, está en el jodido suelo en cuanto a volumen, pero está teniendo lanzamiento de ICOS cada semana con promociones y se supone que tendrá pasarela FIAT en el Q1 de 2018, ahí debe hacer Moon sí o sí.
> 
> También tienen previstas tarjetas de crédito y pago directo a comercios, si miras cuantos comercios tienen de parterns ves que van en serio.
> 
> ...



¿Hay que tener en su waller las cryptos o con comprar en su exchange y dejarlo es suficiente?


----------



## haruki murakami (3 Ene 2018)

besto dijo:


> Mira en coinmarketcap en “markets” hay compras brutales de qash directamente en dolares y yenes. Eso es raro ya que normalmente los pares con mayor volumen suelen ser con btc o eth y aquí no. Por eso creo que pueden estar manteniendo un precio de entrada en una orquilla acotada de entorno a 1 dolar.
> Lo veremos mañana, si vuelve a bajar hacia 1 raro, si por fin despega hacia 2 interesante y yo no tendria razon.



Pues yo no diria brutales, pero si que se estan moviendo mucho mas, pero como te digo, todo tiene que ver con el AMA de ayer....es posible que hay gente metiendole posiciones, yo creo en especial que lo de las pruebas de calidad van a tardar tal vez un poco mas, me atreveria a decir que 1 mes a esto hay que agregarle que lo que van a sacar es el beta del WorldBook, segun el roadmap en Q2 ya veriamos el lanzamiento a todo el publico.

Por cierto no se si algunos han visto lo de que *Goldman Sachs esta interesado en meterse con trading de cryptomonedas para Junio de 2018,
noticia aqui abajito que creo que no la han puesto por aqui*,...
Goldman Sachs will soon start trading cryptocurrencies - Business Insider
ahh....pero mira que tenemos en el roadmap de QASH??? Curioso no? En el team de QASH estan dos tipos que han sido del team de Goldman Sachs en *Asia (altos directivos*).....:rolleye::rolleye::rolleye::rolleye::fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:
El CEO de QASH en algun momento le hablaron de la posibilidad de que Goldman Sachs estuviera en su punto de mira o ya estuvieran en negociaciones, no recuerdo las palabras exactas, el caso es que no quiso dar mucho detalle pero dijo que podria presentarse algun tipo de colaboracion a ellos.....:rolleye:


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (3 Ene 2018)

sabueXo dijo:


> ¿Hay que tener en su waller las cryptos o con comprar en su exchange y dejarlo es suficiente?



Yo en Coss solo dejo las coins de Coss, las otras las paso a mi wallet personal. Así ya te pagan el dividendo. Eso sí, sacar el diviendo tiene fee, así que aún no he sacado nada, además de esperar a que alguna de esas criptos durmientes pegue algún pelotazo, como han hecho Kin o Subastrum (en Coss).

En cuanto a comprar a 0,46$, si es para especular a corto plazo quizás sea un poco arriesgado, ya que está en máximo histórico, pero en poco tiempo ese precio tiene que subir, sobretodo cuando se acerque la pasarela FIAT. Es un exchange muy bueno, solo que con poco volumen y poca gente, cuando eso cambie la cosa subirá. Y si el echange sube hasta donde creo que merece (TOP 25). Se puede ir a Marte.

Y lo de comprar en máximos, si el proyecto es bueno, adelante. Yo llevo esperando corrección a Kukoin (otro echange) desde el 1$ y hoy ha tocado 8$ y sin comprar una chapa. Lo cual me jode, ya que creo que junto con Binance, son los 3 mejores exchanges que he probado.


----------



## besto (3 Ene 2018)

Me acabo de leer el whitepaper de game GTC y me gusta. Es un chino, metido a saco en el mundo de los juegos, dueño de game.com (uno de los dominios mas caros de la historia).

El chino quiere que a traves de game.com y sus token, nos creemos una especie de identidad con la que identificarnos a nivel generico como jugadores de juegos de play y demas. Si se acerca minimamente a lo que persigue esto valdría una burrada.
La mitad del supply se guarda y se regalara a los tenedores de tokens el dia que la empresa valga 1 billon de dolares. 
Le he metido 5 eth a traves de gate.io que es el unico exchange de momento, por cierto esta de puta madre, me ha gustado este exchange, tiene muchas monedas y buena pinta todo.


----------



## haruki murakami (3 Ene 2018)

NEO va a por DASH....seguro que lo alcanza en 5 dias o menos

Pensaba en comprarme unas NEO...con 1 ETH que tengo volando...pero parece que la red ETH va lenta...hace 1 hora mi transaccion esta pendiente desde MEW para Bitfinex


----------



## paketazo (3 Ene 2018)

Cada media hora en Polo salta una coin arriba ahora va BELA a ver cual es la siguiente...cachondeo padre por todos lados.

Bueno, uno que se retira por hoy. 

Suerte


----------



## danjian (3 Ene 2018)

Leroy dijo:


> Por cierto, PRL rompiendo su techo como un cohete ahora mismo. ¿Le habéis echado un vistazo? qué os parece el proyecto?



Yo avise varias veces sobre PRL, pintaba bien cuando aun estaba por 0.06$ y unos 2m$ de marketcap aunque para ser sincero no me esperaba verlo en 1.5$ tan rapido :XX: HODL


----------



## iaGulin (3 Ene 2018)

Llevo dos días pensando si meterle más a NEO o no, y ahora creo que me he quedado fuera... a no ser que haya una buena correción, que intentaría entrar ahí.
¿Abrirán la caja de pandora los chinos?


----------



## sabueXo (3 Ene 2018)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Yo en Coss solo dejo las coins de Coss, las otras las paso a mi wallet personal. Así ya te pagan el dividendo. Eso sí, sacar el diviendo tiene fee, así que aún no he sacado nada, además de esperar a que alguna de esas criptos durmientes pegue algún pelotazo, como han hecho Kin o Subastrum (en Coss).
> 
> En cuanto a comprar a 0,46$, si es para especular a corto plazo quizás sea un poco arriesgado, ya que está en máximo histórico, pero en poco tiempo ese precio tiene que subir, sobretodo cuando se acerque la pasarela FIAT. Es un exchange muy bueno, solo que con poco volumen y poca gente, cuando eso cambie la cosa subirá. Y si el echange sube hasta donde creo que merece (TOP 25). Se puede ir a Marte.
> 
> Y lo de comprar en máximos, si el proyecto es bueno, adelante. Yo llevo esperando corrección a Kukoin (otro echange) desde el 1$ y hoy ha tocado 8$ y sin comprar una chapa. Lo cual me jode, ya que creo que junto con Binance, son los 3 mejores exchanges que he probado.



Gracias por la elaborada respuesta.

Por lo que comentas, debería de ser una moneda del TOP 25 en coinmarketcap.

Yo soy de dejar en HOLD ya que me pone de los nervios tradear y creo que si es como comentáis (apuntando a TOP 25) apostaré por ella y esperaré.

En cuanto a los dividendos:

- Se supone que solo dan por las crypto de COSS, ¿Cierto?.
- ¿Que Wallet recomendáis para instalar en mi PC y pasar las monedas?

Gracias!


----------



## haruki murakami (3 Ene 2018)

Yo a Ether lo veo en $1000 en 12 horas maximo...y va a por Ripple...ese 2ndo lugar es de ETH..luego ira por el trono.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (3 Ene 2018)

sabueXo dijo:


> Gracias por la elaborada respuesta.
> 
> Por lo que comentas, debería de ser una moneda del TOP 25 en coinmarketcap.
> 
> ...



1. Sí, te dan dividendo por tener tokens de Coss y mantenerlos y te dan dividendo de todas las monedas que tienen allí (comparten sus comisión en cada moneda cobradas por cada compra-venta). 

2. Yo compré COSS con ETH, así que no instalé nada en PC, lo hice todo desde myeteherwallet.com

---------- Post added 04-ene-2018 at 00:49 ----------

En cuanto a esa GAME, el dominio lo parte, parece enfocada al mercado chino, supongo que allí la palabra game tiene la misma fuerza que aquí.

Lo que me sorprende es que comparte siglas con otra GTC, lo cual supongo que no debería pasar, pero creo que ya ha pasado con más de una moneda.


----------



## wililon (3 Ene 2018)

besto dijo:


> Como veis game.com? Gtc? Ha salido hoy y esta arrancando bien. Tienen el dominio game.com! Joder eso vale una pasta....
> Hablan de que la cosa va de juegos y realidad virtual. Me mola.



Yo estoy por entrar solo por que tienen dominio game.com sin saber lo que hace


----------



## davitin (3 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> NEO va a por DASH....seguro que lo alcanza en 5 dias o menos
> 
> Pensaba en comprarme unas NEO...con 1 ETH que tengo volando...pero parece que la red ETH va lenta...hace 1 hora mi transaccion esta pendiente desde MEW para Bitfinex



Hombre supongo que estás de coña le falta un buen trecho para ponerse como Dash

Enviado desde mi Woxter Nimbus 102Q mediante Tapatalk


----------



## sabueXo (4 Ene 2018)

Ando verde con el tema de las Wallet.

¿Qué se suele hacer para no dejar las monedas en los exchanges?

¿En qué wallet debería guardar las monedas?

También he leído algo de semillas.... ando muy perdido aquí y no se si debería meterme en el tema de las wallet


----------



## haruki murakami (4 Ene 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Hombre supongo que estás de coña le falta un buen trecho para ponerse como Dash
> 
> Enviado desde mi Woxter Nimbus 102Q mediante Tapatalk



Tal vez Davitin....puede pasar..si es verdad que tendria que subir a 150 NEO, pero es que DASH podria ir soltando a $1.100.. 1050?...pues es que esta paralizada..como no suba a los 1200 - 1250..podria pasar que NEO vaya a por DASH pronto...de NEO se sabe que tendran una conferencia en la que presentaran 50 proyectos de ICO a finales de Enero, tal vez es por eso que NEO esta subiendo sin descanso...

Yo llevo solo un poco mas de medio DASH en mi cartera..de todas es en la que llevo perdida...entre en 1200 hace unas semanas..


----------



## Patanegra (4 Ene 2018)

sabueXo dijo:


> Ando verde con el tema de las Wallet.
> 
> ¿Qué se suele hacer para no dejar las monedas en los exchanges?
> 
> ...



vete a youtube....digamos que buscas una wallet para iota por ejemplo, pones "iota wallet tutorial" y te salen decenas de videos con explicaciones paso a paso para las diferentes alternativas. Es mejor buscarlos en ingles pues hay mas eleccion de videos.


----------



## danjian (4 Ene 2018)

Parece ser que es por este video que han pumpeado fuerte hoy a PRL
youtube.com/watch?v=WMvuQ1-x154


----------



## haruki murakami (4 Ene 2018)

Parece que ese *ETH que tengo volando la metere en Bitcoin* tan pronto la transaccion se confirme 

Bitcoin...va a tener posiblemente un hype hoy, no lo se...... Sacaran* la primera sidechain..que le permitira a Bitcoin implantar smartcontracts e ICOs..va de la mano de RSK, parece que la beta la lanzan hoy...*

RSK Beta Brings Ethereum-Style Smart Contracts Closer to Bitcoin - CoinDesk

RSK is the* first open-source smart contract platform with a 2-way peg to Bitcoin* that also rewards the Bitcoin miners via merge-mining, allowing them to actively participate in the Smart Contract revolution. RSK goal is to add value and functionality to the Bitcoin ecosystem by enabling smart-contracts, near instant payments and higher-scalability.

RSK

100 transactions per second at launch, scalable to 1,000 transactions per second

Instant transfers

Blocks every 10 seconds

Smart contracts

Bitcoin ICOs

A first version of Bitcoin's Rootstock is released today : ethereum


----------



## sabueXo (4 Ene 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> vete a youtube....digamos que buscas una wallet para iota por ejemplo, pones "iota wallet tutorial" y te salen decenas de videos con explicaciones paso a paso para las diferentes alternativas. Es mejor buscarlos en ingles pues hay mas eleccion de videos.



Ok, entendido. Deduzco, que siempre será mejor una wallet que dejarlo en el exchange.

Por norma, las wallet suelen ser un programa en el PC donde pasas las monedas.

¿Es así?

Si el PC se estropea y no arranca, ¿cómo se podrían recuperar las monedas?


----------



## Drewcastle (4 Ene 2018)

Tengo un problema bastante gordo, quiero pasar mis ethereum desde la plataforma de waves a coss, cuando introduzco la dirección del deposito me dice que la dirección es errónea, a alguien le ha pasado algo parecido?

WTF, ahora ni siquiera me aparece entre otras monedas ethereum en la wallet de coss ::


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (4 Ene 2018)

Drewcastle dijo:


> Tengo un problema bastante gordo, quiero pasar mis ethereum desde la plataforma de waves a coss, cuando introduzco la dirección del deposito me dice que la dirección es errónea, a alguien le ha pasado algo parecido?



Que raro, nunca he pasado nada de Waves a ETH, pero al ser 2 plataformas distintas quizás pasarlo al exchange directamente de error.

Una opción podría ser pasar tus ETH de Waves a una nueva wallet (o existente) de ETH y de ahí pasar a COSS.

Parto de la base que en COSS has ido a Wallet - ETH- DEPOSIT y has copiado exactamente esa dirección (la que sale debajo del código de barras).


----------



## Drewcastle (4 Ene 2018)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Que raro, nunca he pasado nada de Waves a ETH, pero al ser 2 plataformas distintas quizás pasarlo al exchange directamente de error.
> 
> Una opción podría ser pasar tus ETH de Waves a una nueva wallet (o existente) de ETH y de ahí pasar a COSS.
> 
> Parto de la base que en COSS has ido a Wallet - ETH- DEPOSIT y has copiado exactamente esa dirección (la que sale debajo del código de barras).



Eso he hecho, pero es que ahora ni me aparece el apartado de ethereum en el listado de la wallet de coss, waves tampoco ienso:

Ok, ahora si aparece, se deberá supongo a una mal carga. Voy a probar creando otra cuenta.

Edit: Es problema de la plataforma de waves, con el deposito de binance también da error, pues que bien...


----------



## juli (4 Ene 2018)

La Alpha de BlockTIX 

Supply "económico" para lo que se estila, 60 minoyes, con lo que podría tentr recorrido para salpicar unos eurillos.


Blocktix (@blocktix) on Twitter


----------



## Patanegra (4 Ene 2018)

mi primer mes en el mundo de las alt coin y ya casi un x4 de media en la cartera.

Estas fiestas son habituales aqui? o es solo un buen mes?


----------



## iaGulin (4 Ene 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> mi primer mes en el mundo de las alt coin y ya casi un x4 de media en la cartera.
> 
> Estas fiestas son habituales aqui? o es solo un buen mes?



Lo mismo me preguntaba yo el primer mes y segundo fue igual... el tercero va por el mismo camino xD
La suerte del principiante colega :XX:


----------



## El pichín<3 (4 Ene 2018)

ripple 3$ 
seguira subiendo ohy?


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (4 Ene 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> mi primer mes en el mundo de las alt coin y ya casi un x4 de media en la cartera.
> 
> Estas fiestas son habituales aqui? o es solo un buen mes?



El principio de cada año suele ser un buen mes para todo lo relacionado con la bolsa y la especulación porque mucha gente mete pasta por temas de New Year resolutions, intentar salir de pobre este-año-sí, etc. Se ha juntado que en las Navidades casi todo ha estado lateral o incluso bajando con un pumpeo masivo de los últimos 2 días de pasta nueva. Yo creo que está siendo un mes inusualmente bueno, lo cual me pone contento pero me hace pensar que vendrán tiempos de dumpeos :´(

Edito, se junta también que las criptos desde hace cosa de 6 meses son muy alcistas. No creo que dure eternamente, pero que nos quiten lo bailao o


----------



## Patanegra (4 Ene 2018)

Profesor Falken dijo:


> El principio de cada año suele ser un buen mes para todo lo relacionado con la bolsa y la especulación porque mucha gente mete pasta por temas de New Year resolutions, intentar salir de pobre este-año-sí, etc. Se ha juntado que en las Navidades casi todo ha estado lateral o incluso bajando con un pumpeo masivo de los últimos 2 días de pasta nueva. Yo creo que está siendo un mes inusualmente bueno, lo cual me pone contento pero me hace pensar que vendrán tiempos de dumpeos :´(
> 
> Edito, se junta también que las criptos desde hace cosa de 6 meses son muy alcistas. No creo que dure eternamente, pero que nos quiten lo bailao o



gracias, por si acaso parte de los 40.000 euros de fiat que me van a llegar al exchange mañana los guardaré en euros para pillar coins en rebajas.

Estoy generando mas beneficios mensuales que la PYME que me emplea con 1.5 millones de euros de ventas mensuales y 95 empleados :Aplauso: y eso que movilizo mucho menos capital.


----------



## haruki murakami (4 Ene 2018)

Hay manos muyyyyy muy fuertes en Ripple..pero bueno que Bitcoin esta vez no se deja Orden


----------



## Drewcastle (4 Ene 2018)

Vaya basura la plataforma de Waves joder, a ver si alguien me puede ayudar

Tengo ethereums que pase desde waves en la plataforma online, intento sacarlo de ahí pero con cualquier dirección me pone que es invalido, me he descargado el waves lite, para a ver si el error es que primero debo pasarlos allí, pues tampoco funciona, el deposito que me pone en lite es invalido desde el online, y yo ya no se que hacer...

PD:Waves nunca mas, vaya forma de entorpecer algo tan básico.


----------



## Neleo (4 Ene 2018)

El pichín<3 dijo:


> ripple 3$
> seguira subiendo ohy?



yo diria que esto llega hasta los 5 y despues corregir al 3.5 como hizo el IOTA. Pero a saber, mejor consulta a tu magufo mas cercano.


----------



## Divad (4 Ene 2018)

DEREC dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> ¿vosotros donde guardais las cryptos? en el Exchange o en wallets?.
> 
> Es que despues del susto de Mercatox he mirado de enviar SONM y ENG a Myetherwallet, pero es que en binance y Hitbtc hay unas comisiones de retirada de escandalo (30-40 €) .Bitcoin es barato a su lado.



Vende las chapas en el par ETH, mueves los ETH a etherdelta lo se, es una pm  :: y desde allí una vez tengas las chapas te las mandas a tu wallet.

Al ponerle el gas 0.1 y retirarlo con ETH el sablazo no será el mismo. 

Todo es hacer números y exprimir bien el limón.

Para los cagarrinas de hacienda. Existe localbitcoins para tener papeles... familiares, amigos, conocidos suelen ser los primeros en querer entrar. Para que no se queden esperando se les puede tender una mano... 

Me alegro que cada vez seamos más los que estemos trincando pasta


----------



## paketazo (4 Ene 2018)

Drewcastle dijo:


> Vaya basura la plataforma de Waves joder, a ver si alguien me puede ayudar
> 
> Tengo ethereums que pase desde waves en la plataforma online, intento sacarlo de ahí pero con cualquier dirección me pone que es invalido, me he descargado el waves lite, para a ver si el error es que primero debo pasarlos allí, pues tampoco funciona, el deposito que me pone en lite es invalido desde el online, y yo ya no se que hacer...
> 
> PD:Waves nunca mas, vaya forma de entorpecer algo tan básico.



Necesitas tener waves en la plataforma para pagar la comisión de traspaso, si no no te deja hacer nada. 

Píllate 1/2 waves y listo. y recuerda poner withdrawall y no send.

Un saludo


----------



## trancos123 (4 Ene 2018)

Dadle un vistazo a LBRY Credits, va subiendo poco a poco, a final de mes presentan nueva plataforma
LBRY Credits (LBC) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap


----------



## lurker (4 Ene 2018)

Lo de TRONIX es de escándalo , Justin Sun anuncia partnership con game.com y tron se marca un x2 en 12 horas y se va al top10, por delante de Dash ya. El 1$ que dieron en airdrop hace 2 o 3 meses ahora son mas de 70$. Impresionante el hype de esta cripto.


----------



## iaGulin (4 Ene 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Más leo sobre este asunto y menos ganas me dan de meter dinero en el... Y ya capitaliza 10.000 millones ::



¿Porqué si puedo preguntarlo? 
A mi me pasa la contrario :XX: llevo con TRX desde el primer día que me registré en binance cuando estaba por 40-50 sat.


----------



## Oso Amoroso (4 Ene 2018)

Lo de Edgeless es extraño, se suponia que se iba a mover mucho este mes de Enero y esta muy muy parada, hay algun motivo para ello?


----------



## janchy (4 Ene 2018)

lurker dijo:


> Lo de TRONIX es de escándalo , Justin Sun anuncia partnership con game.com y tron se marca un x2 en 12 horas y se va al top10, por delante de Dash ya. El 1$ que dieron en airdrop hace 2 o 3 meses ahora son mas de 70$. Impresionante el hype de esta cripto.



yo entre a 0,02$ y ahora a 0,16$

hasta el mas tonto puede hacer dinero ahora


----------



## arras2 (4 Ene 2018)

lurker dijo:


> Lo de TRONIX es de escándalo , Justin Sun anuncia partnership con game.com y tron se marca un x2 en 12 horas y se va al top10, por delante de Dash ya. El 1$ que dieron en airdrop hace 2 o 3 meses ahora son mas de 70$. Impresionante el hype de esta cripto.



Yo me salí antes de ayer por las malas opiniones que leí aquí sobre ella. La verdad es que no entiendo como funciona esto. No comprendo por qué tron está por delante de dash en marketcap. Está claro que mi mente no está hecha para comprender este mundo.


----------



## paketazo (4 Ene 2018)

Me está empezando a preocupar la bajada de capitalización de BTC, me pregunto si se irá todo al carajo en el momento que otra coin capitalice más.

Este mercado se cimienta sobre BTC por que es quién le otorga la mayor liquidez, en cuanto pierda el "poder", veremos cosas extrañas...creo que ya las estamos viendo.

Siempre se aprenden cosas nuevas, a ver que aprendemos aquí.

Un saludo


----------



## Aksturiax (4 Ene 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> Yo me salí antes de ayer por las malas opiniones que leí aquí sobre ella. La verdad es que no entiendo como funciona esto. No comprendo por qué tron está por delante de dash en marketcap. Está claro que mi mente no está hecha para comprender este mundo.



Entenderás menos aún cuando sepas que es porque anunció los cryptodogs (clon del cryptokitties, pero con perros...)


----------



## besto (4 Ene 2018)

lurker dijo:


> Lo de TRONIX es de escándalo , Justin Sun anuncia partnership con game.com y tron se marca un x2 en 12 horas y se va al top10, por delante de Dash ya. El 1$ que dieron en airdrop hace 2 o 3 meses ahora son mas de 70$. Impresionante el hype de esta cripto.



TRON Reached Strategic Cooperation Agreement with Game.com to Expand Its Presence in Gaming

Buena noticia tambien para game.com. De momento solo en gate.io pero se ve un equipo con buenos contactos, cuando la listen en mas exchanges buena pinta... yo compre ayer.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (4 Ene 2018)

No sé si vender ahora Tron o seguir en modo hold con ellas. Parece bastante inflada,pero cualquiera sabe ahora mismo


----------



## Gurney (4 Ene 2018)

Que no se nos olvide que navegamos por mareas peligrosas:

DeadCoins

---------- Post added 04-ene-2018 at 10:18 ----------

A todo esto, quiero comprar algo de Dash, pero el tema es que en el libro de Kraken desde anoche que lo estoy monitorizando no paran de poner/quitar muros de venta.
Alguien quiere bajar el precio (931 euros anoche cuando me acosté; 880 ahora, y siguen las putadas de pilla-pilla, poniendo y quitando)

---------- Post added 04-ene-2018 at 10:19 ----------

Edito: mientras he escrito esto, otra quitada.


----------



## arras2 (4 Ene 2018)

Aksturiax dijo:


> Entenderás menos aún cuando sepas que es porque anunció los cryptodogs (clon del cryptokitties, pero con perros...)



si si, ese fue el primer pumpeo y ese lo pillé parcialmente (me salí un poco pronto pero algo rasqué). Pero el de hoy se ve que es por el acuerdo con game.com. Justamente ayer comentaban de que el propietario del dominio game.com ha sacado una coin y se ve que ha habido algo con tron y es lo que ha ocasionado este segundo pump. Pero es que cuesta creer que esté en top10 ya por delante de por ejemplo dash.

Como dice @paketazo, algo raro va a pasar. No llevo mucho tiempo aquí pero lo que siempre he visto es que BTC ha sido la referencia. Todo bailaba a su son y ese patrón se ha roto con lo de ripple desde hace 10 días. Hasta eth está recortándole terreno a saco.

33% btc.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (4 Ene 2018)

¿Pero que utilidad tiene BTC en 2018 además de su valor histórico y emblemático? 

Ya no es la puerta de entrada exclusiva a las nuevas coins, un 70% permiten par ETH.

Es mucho más lento de operar y mucho más caro.

Es un Rey caduco, ¿que puede seguir subiendo? Desde luego, el poder de la marca ya lo tiene y eso es incalculable. 

Comprar BTC hasta 2018 fue la monda, pero comprarlo a partir de ahora no le veo más beneficio que a muchas otras opciones.

Con ETH ya lo tienes casi todo a mano y es muy probable que su valor siga creciendo y estabilizándose.


----------



## stiff upper lip (4 Ene 2018)

Ha entrado mucha gente nueva hace poco. Sus criterios de inversión digamos que.. no son los mismos que los nuestros.

Gente que no comprende la relación entre precio y supply y le mete a las (aparentemente) mas baratas sin tener el susodicho supply en cuenta.

Lo comentaban ayer en el slack de zoin poniendo algunos ejemplos.


----------



## arras2 (4 Ene 2018)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> Ha entrado mucha gente nueva hace poco. Sus criterios de inversión digamos que.. no son los mismos que los nuestros.
> 
> Gente que no comprende la relación entre precio y supply y le mete a las (aparentemente) mas baratas sin tener el susodicho supply en cuenta.
> 
> Lo comentaban ayer en el slack de zoin poniendo algunos ejemplos.



Supongo que como todos los que somos nuevos, buscamos algo que valga céntimos pq si sube a $, haces un x10 x100 o x1000. 

Ahora mismo esto está para meterse a todo sin pensar y recoger cosecha. Es horrible la sensación de aleatoriedad total de este mundillo.


----------



## juli (4 Ene 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Me está empezando a preocupar la bajada de capitalización de BTC, me pregunto si se irá todo al carajo en el momento que otra coin capitalice más.
> 
> Este mercado se cimienta sobre BTC por que es quién le otorga la mayor liquidez, en cuanto pierda el "poder", veremos cosas extrañas...creo que ya las estamos viendo.
> 
> ...



Hace unos días, entre las chuminadas florales que ha ido soltando nuestro hamijo de orejas puntiagudas, dejó caer la de que no descartaba dejar ETH si todo se centraba en el vil metal/bits ( Éso sí, por otra lado entraba info de que tenía 300 minoyes de pavos sólo en una wallet & tal... - y en éthers, por supuestón...lo que antes se llamaba "billetes pequeños y sin marcar" , vamos - ).

Otro, que también, muy hétiko + muy tien-no. Casualidá casualidosa again ? ( cada vez que alguien viene con la fucking biblia por delante... 'JOpúta Premium DETECTED, maifrén... :rolleye: ) 

Lo que no me queda claro por alguna afoto es sl nuestro inofensivo Hobbit asexuado & amusculado de ojitos azul cielo y camis de arco iris y unicornios es de carne y hueso...o de goma espuma ( ni de qué va el software del muñeco en ese caso, vive diox...)

Empezamos a temblar ?









*AYER* : ( scroll abajo )

Enterprise Ethereum Alliance

( pero ayer mismo, vamos... hace 3 telediarios...por cierto, anoche la cascada de ETH , petada de minas ceroceristas hinchadas de panoja, ya capitalizaba sólo en el top 100 - y vienen como 300 más por detrás, que lo mismo se amplían en 10 más cada día - más de la mitad de BTC y/o todo lo de RIpple - reivindico again La Cascada como "un todo" en calibres paretianos , y creo que con no poca lógica - ) :

*HOY* :

Enterprise Ethereum Alliance

:: :rolleye: ehhh

*Palomitax...*


----------



## silverwindow (4 Ene 2018)

Yo creoq eu habra sorpasso a Bitcoin por parte de Ripple o de etherum, pero no se hundira el mundo.

Excepto para Bitcoin,el Rey destronado puede caer a los infiernos, y claro, habra movimiento.

De todas maneras, la marca hace mucho.Tu mencionas Bitcoin y a todo el mundo le suena, mencionas etherum y ni puta idea de lo qeu es.


----------



## san_miguel (4 Ene 2018)

Top ICO 2018 TOP 5 CRYPTOCURRENCIES FOR 2018! ðŸ”¥ - YouTube

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Gurney (4 Ene 2018)

Dent pumpeando.
Creéis que habrá bajada mañana que entra en otro exchange (Qryptos)?


----------



## Gurney (4 Ene 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Es probable, compran ripples y cardanos pensando que subirán a 1000 pavos como bitcoin :rolleye:...



Pues habrá que seguir la corriente, aunque no nos convenza


----------



## silverwindow (4 Ene 2018)

pero es que esta infladisima ya


----------



## Ikkyu (4 Ene 2018)

Ahora todo es especulativo, al final solo quedaran las validas, las que hagan cosas, las que se puedan usar en el dia a dia.

En bitcoins, ethereum, moneros ya puedes pagar en algunas webs. Con bitcoins incluso en comercios fisicos. 

Yo tambien creo que la gente se mete en monedas porque "estan baratas", esas acabaran en el guano. Para holdear mejor con proyectos serios... Si se quiere especular, bien, pero sabiendo los limites, yo haciendo un x5 o x10, retiraria la mitad al menos, por si las moscas.

Tambien buena estrategia es meter algo a las que solo andan por cryptopia, okex, hitbtc... Cuando saltan a bittrex y binance pegan subida gorda.

Echarle un ojo a Achain, nada bumpeada, proyecto de asiaticos y solo esta en OKEX.
Ronda el 0,45 ahora

Saludos!n


----------



## tixel (4 Ene 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Yo creoq eu habra sorpasso a Bitcoin por parte de Ripple o de etherum, pero no se hundira el mundo.
> 
> Excepto para Bitcoin,el Rey destronado puede caer a los infiernos, y claro, habra movimiento.
> 
> De todas maneras, la marca hace mucho.Tu mencionas Bitcoin y a todo el mundo le suena, mencionas etherum y ni puta idea de lo qeu es.



La marca bitcoin va a pasar al autentico bitcoin, bitcoin cash este mismo año.
Unas reflexiones sobre lo que está pasando con ripple, dice que es una maniobra de los bancos para quedarse con los eth y los bitcoins y los pardillos se queden con la shitcoin xrp


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (4 Ene 2018)

tixel dijo:


> La marca bitcoin va a pasar al autentico bitcoin, bitcoin cash este mismo año.
> Unas reflexiones sobre lo que está pasando con ripple, dice que es una maniobra de los bancos para quedarse con los eth y los bitcoins y los pardillos se queden con la shitcoin xrp
> [img=https://imgur.com/1kc3vzZ]Interesting thoughts on how Ripple is a trap made by banks - Imgur[/img]



Bitcoin Cash es tan shitcoin como todas las otras. De nada por el baño de realidad.


----------



## tixel (4 Ene 2018)

Ikkyu dijo:


> Ahora todo es especulativo, al final solo quedaran las validas, las que hagan cosas, las que se puedan usar en el dia a dia.
> 
> En bitcoins, ethereum, moneros ya puedes pagar en algunas webs. Con bitcoins incluso en comercios fisicos.
> 
> ...



Con bitcoin no se puede pagar nada a día de hoy. Nadie va a pagar un recargo de 20-30$ y esperar todo el día para hacer una compra. A no ser que te refieras a bitcoin cash

---------- Post added 04-ene-2018 at 11:53 ----------




Profesor Falken dijo:


> Bitcoin Cash es tan shitcoin como todas las otras. De nada por el baño de realidad.



Eso es solo tú opinión. Se nota que estás enterado.
Si vieses como acumula la dirección más rica de bch
19hZx234vNtLazfx5J2bxHsiWEmeYE8a7k - Bitcoin Cash address
y que Gavin Adressen, el sucesor de Nakamoto está en el barco y que acaba de presentar un adelanto para la escalabilidad de la ostia no dirías gilipolleces.


----------



## stiff upper lip (4 Ene 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> Supongo que como todos los que somos nuevos, buscamos algo que valga céntimos pq si sube a $, haces un x10 x100 o x1000.
> 
> Ahora mismo esto está para meterse a todo sin pensar y recoger cosecha. Es horrible la sensación de aleatoriedad total de este mundillo.



Pero no tener en cuenta el supply es una pardillada total. Por ejemplo si ripple igualase el marketcap de Bitcoin (tarea titánica) es decir 251.000.000.000 de dolares su precio sería de 6,47 euros.

Es decir meter pasta a ripple ahora es como mucho esperar a un x2 (bastante improbable). Aparte de que ni siquiera es una cryptomoneda en ningún sentindo (ni es moneda ni es cripto). Solo un arma de la banca para distorsionar y estar en la pomada.

Si Cardano igualase a bitcoin (ni en sus más salvajes sueños) solo puede esperar hacer un x6.

Stellar un x16..

Dash sin embargo aunque valga 1100 podría hacer un x29
Pivx un x450


----------



## tixel (4 Ene 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Me está empezando a preocupar la bajada de capitalización de BTC, me pregunto si se irá todo al carajo en el momento que otra coin capitalice más.
> 
> Este mercado se cimienta sobre BTC por que es quién le otorga la mayor liquidez, en cuanto pierda el "poder", veremos cosas extrañas...creo que ya las estamos viendo.
> 
> ...



No se porque tendría que pasar nada. El dinero sale de un lado y se mete en otro, que es lo que está pasando.
El marketcap de btc es ya solo un 33% y bajando y los futuros de bitcoin no parece que hagan suponer que btc va a subir de precio.


----------



## arras2 (4 Ene 2018)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> Pero no tener en cuenta el supply es una pardillada total. Por ejemplo si ripple igualase el marketcap de Bitcoin (tarea titánica) es decir 251.000.000.000 de dolares su precio sería de 6,47 euros.
> 
> Es decir meter pasta a ripple ahora es como mucho esperar a un x2 (bastante improbable). Aparte de que ni siquiera es una cryptomoneda en ningún sentindo (ni es moneda ni es cripto). Solo un arma de la banca para distorsionar y estar en la pomada.
> 
> ...



Si si, lo entiendo. Entré por iota en este mundillo y rápidamente lo comprendí xD. 

Lo que me desconcierta sigue siendo lo de blockchains que hagan cosas. No entiendo por qué TRX está por encima de dash por poder comerciar con putos perros virtuales cuando el otro se supone que va a ser un paypal descentralizado y usable hasta por mi abuela. O lo de ripple... 

Recuerdo que hace un mes, juli comentó que miráramos dash y si teníamos intención de entrar, no esperar ni un día por el pumpeo ue iba a pegar. Por suerte le hice caso y en unas horas llevaba un 50% de subida, y a los pocos días tenía un x2 de algo estable y con futuro. (evolution alpha).

Lo de los perros de TRX o lo que pasa con ripple, no lo entiendo y me perturba la mente. Tampoco entiendo los pumps brutales de las ceroceristas. Como no lo comprendo, me lo pierdo. Lo único que se me ocurre es que esto:







Sea cierto. Manos fuertes pillando a todo dios en cosas dudosas y acumulando la mierda buena. 

Y tengo otra duda. ¿Por qué las monedas top que no se pueden minar suben brutal (excepto iota, que la llevo yo ) y las que no, están ahí ahí aguantando el tipo? ¿alguna explicación?


----------



## Cayo Marcio (4 Ene 2018)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> Ha entrado mucha gente nueva hace poco. Sus criterios de inversión digamos que.. no son los mismos que los nuestros.
> 
> Gente que no comprende la relación entre precio y supply y le mete a las (aparentemente) mas baratas sin tener el susodicho supply en cuenta.
> 
> Lo comentaban ayer en el slack de zoin poniendo algunos ejemplos.



Joder, menos mal que alguien lo comenta, mira que yo no soy un experto en nada, entre hace poco mas de un mes, pero lo que si hice fue empaparme y leer, leer y leer. Pero aún así si noto eso que dices sobre todo en los grupos de Telegram, creo que en este foro tenemos un poco mas de nivel afortunadamente. 
Es que en serio he visto mensajes de este estilo:
Hola, algún exchange donde pueda comprar Ripple?, gracias ( con Ripple a 3.5, a lo mejor se piensa que llegara a 10000 como Bitcoin)

Edito y Aprovecho para decir que he entrado en Royalties a través de Cryptopia y lleva un 1500% en las ultimas 24 horas, he entrado con poco así que yo sigo hasta que reviente.


----------



## silverwindow (4 Ene 2018)

No os parece un poco sospechosa la conversacion? esa con la fotito de gerorge Soros riendose en plan malvado, como el malo maloso de la pelicula? mientras confiesa su plan diabolico?

mas bien huele a FUD contra ripple, 

Eso si, lo que dice podria ser totalmente cierto, la jugada bancaria.
Pero lo de la fotito "del malo riendose", me escama un poco.


----------



## plus ultra (4 Ene 2018)

Que cansino leer una y otra vez lo mismo,pensar que en el mundo las cosas van a pasar como nosotros nos gustaria o como deberían de ser,pues no las cosas son como son y punto nos guste o no y hay que adaptarse.


Te puede gustar o no BTC,puede ser el mejor o no,pero por ahora ni va a morir ni va a dejar de ser top 1 y mucho cuidado con que esto sea asi si te gustan las alt.

Si BTC cae de aqui a una semana o un mes se va todo a la merda,de las mil y pico coin que hay la mayoría cotizan con BTC,si BTC vale 1$ tus alt valen nada,muy pocas hoy dia tienen cotización propia y salida a FIAT el efecto cascada y desprestigio puede ser brutal,si mucha gente piensa aun que BTC = a estafa,burbuja,hackers,droga,sicarios...imaginaos una caida de BTC grande como la de 1.200 a 200 a estas alturas, no se recuperaría jamas la confianza.

El BTC se ha convertido en un activo mas,ya no hay cuatro "frikis" detras,ahora estan los de toda la vida,manejando los hilos y los nuevos que tienen grandes carteras quieren ser como esos y sus movimientos seran...como los de toda la vida.

Para ponerse en plan catastrófista con BTC el escenario tendria que ser algo como que en un mes todas las alt tengan pasarela directa con $,BTC no sube a unos MB el bloque...,¿ante esto que pasaría? las cotizaciones bajarían muuuuucho,por que seamos realistas de aqui a un años no vamos a comprar nada con alts aunque queramos ni productos ni servicios por lo menos en plan generalista,la salida seria de sálvese quien pueda.

Como seria lo mejor para todos? tener el mercado tranquilito con BTC a su royo y las alt "ganando terreno" perfeccionándose implementándose como medio de pago en diferentes sectores,que los proyectos se hagan realidad y sean operativos y las coin a sus poseedores les sirvan para algo.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (4 Ene 2018)

Announcement】XRB Distributed & Deposit XRB Opened
Avatar Bit-Z
31 minutes ago Updated
Follow
Dear traders,

XRB has achieved the target votes（1,000,000 VTC）, 100 XRB voting bonus have been distributed. Distribution

Deposit XRB opened and will be launch in the near future. XRB Voting Details

XRB(RaiBlocks)

RaiBlocks is designed to be a low latency, high throughput and practical cryptocurrency with a custom code base.

More about XRB(RaiBlocks)

Thanks for your support for Bit-Z!

Bit-Z Team

January 4, 2018

Telegram 中文社区：Telegram: Contact @bitzCN
Telegram Community：Telegram: Contact @bitzEN


----------



## arras2 (4 Ene 2018)

Cayo Marcio dijo:


> Joder, menos mal que alguien lo comenta, mira que yo no soy un experto en nada, entre hace poco mas de un mes, pero lo que si hice fue empaparme y leer, leer y leer. Pero aún así si noto eso que dices sobre todo en los grupos de Telegram, creo que en este foro tenemos un poco mas de nivel afortunadamente.
> Es que en serio he visto mensajes de este estilo:
> Hola, algún exchange donde pueda comprar Ripple?, gracias ( con Ripple a 3.5, a lo mejor se piensa que llegara a 10000 como Bitcoin)
> 
> Edito y Aprovecho para decir que he entrado en Royalties a través de Cryptopia y lleva un 1500% en las ultimas 24 horas, he entrado con poco así que yo sigo hasta que reviente.



buen disparo! Quien lo pillara :XX:. Yo no soy capaz todavía de moverme. Bittrex está chapado. Creo que mi siguiente paso es darme de alta en cryptopia y meter algo para intentar rascar alguna barbarie de estas. Necesito cerrar alguna posición "conservadora" para poder meter un 10% en arriesgado (blocktix como ha comentado juli antes por ejemplo).


----------



## juli (4 Ene 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> Recuerdo que hace un mes, juli comentó que miráramos dash y si teníamos intención de entrar, no esperar ni un día por el pumpeo ue iba a pegar.



Jamás he intentado transmitir ( si lo he hecho, es que algo habré hecho mal ) que haya que entrar en Dash por un pumpeo inminente ( y éso que me apunto a uno tremendo y razoonablemente cercano ). De hecho, sus cotizaciones planas son marca de la casa total ( de ahí, fundamentalmente, el mérito de sus holders ( y el truco para "menear ese árbol" que ha apartado a muchos de su camino, holders que se han tenido que meter el dedito por el...*** cuando han visto mil veces todo zumbando alrededor y Dash parada como una piedra...y de lo que éso "ha dolido" sólo pueden hablar los más fieles...pero seguro que no tendrían poco que decir ).

Yo creo que hay que tener ALGUNA Dash , todo el mundo debería ( y allá cada cual con sus límites y estimaciones sobre cuántas )...PORQUE ES UN BIEN ESCASO, dado su reducido supply. Y además, porque su objetivo primordial, está a un paso de cumplirlo ( ser una pasarela de pago tecnológicamente puntera a nivel global ). 

Para entendernos, se podría establecer un paralelismo entre un BTC con aspiraciones "todólogas" ...y BTC CAsh...donde BTC sería ETH y BTC Cash - y salvando las distancias, pero con un objetivo muy similar- , sería Dash.

Dash y BTC Cash quieren ser DINERO ( contemporáneo y operativo )...y están a un paso de conseguirlo. BTC y Ethereum, mucho más que éso...lo cual es bien más complicado. Por supuesto, las extensiones de ésto hacia sus respectivas cotizaciones, se pueden deducir muy faclimente ( ora cosa serán los timmings, los cruces futros y las perspectivas a corto, medio y largo plazo ,que tendrían toda la miga del mundo en cuanto a especular ) .

E insisto : Creo que cualquier crypto adicto debería tener UN Dash.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (4 Ene 2018)

tixel dijo:


> Eso es solo tú opinión. Se nota que estás enterado.



1. No es sólo mi opinión, es la realidad. Fork de Bitcoin core resulta en shitcoin. De nada.
2. Sí que lo estoy, gracias.


----------



## carlosjulian (4 Ene 2018)

Yo solo veo contado los días a las chapas que no hacen na' de na'.

La única que tiene trabajo de verdad y por to's laos es ETH, si Ripple subió en el coinmarket fue para distracción de la tremenda follada que dará para llegar al puesto 1, donde se merece estar. 

Vitalik ha dado ya el silbatazo, el año de ETH es este y los 9 años que falten. Ya que BTC (2009 - 2018), Ya rindió lo suficiente, y tiene que dar paso a su co-creador.

Dmitry Buterin quién creí era el hermano de Vitalik, resultó ser su papá, hace unos días actualizó su web.

Dmitry Buterin (@BlockGeekDima) on Twitter

El Mr. es un empresario forrao, y fiel seguidor de las empresas basadas en blockchains que hacen algo, no las que se inflan y no hacen na.

Ojo con las infladas y después no digan que perdieron sus chapas.

Ripple, Cardano, Qtum, BTH, Verge.

Este año es para las hijas de ETH, las verdaderas no las SCAM que empezarán a salir.


----------



## arras2 (4 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Jamás he intentado transmitir ( si lo he hecho, es que algo habré hecho mal ) que haya que entrar en Dash por un pumpeo inminente. De hecho, sus cotizaciones planas son marca de la casa total ( de ahí, fundamentalmente, el mérito de sus holders ( y el truco para "menear ese árbol" que ha apartado a muchos de su camino, holders que se han tenido que meter el dedito por el...*** cuando han visto mil veces todo zumbando alrededor y Dash parada como una piedra...y de lo que éso "ha dolido" sólo pueden hablar los más fieles...pero seguro que no tendrían poco que decir ).
> 
> Yo creo que hay que tener ALGUNA Dash , todo el mundo debería ( y allá cada cual con sus límites y estimaciones sobre cuántas )...PORQUE ES UN BIEN ESCASO, dado su reducido supply. Y además, porque su objetivo primordial, está a un paso de cumplirlo ( ser una pasarela de pago tecnológicamente puntera a nivel global ).
> 
> ...



Si, te agradezco que en su día me hicieras interesarme por él . Evolution, tengo ganas de ver que pasa cuando saquen la alpha, ver si funciona y como afecta a su cotización. Dash lo tengo claro, lo que tengo HODL aunque baje a 0. Si baja a 0, game over de esa parte. Es de lo poco que tengo claro. Incluso estoy pensando en que si rasco con monedas inflacionarias, aumentar la posición.


----------



## Parlakistan (4 Ene 2018)

Juli, ¿con el Iotchain vas muy a largo plazo? Hoy ha corregido bien, pero aún estoy en beneficios. ¿Te gusta para mantener bastante en cartera?


----------



## lurker (4 Ene 2018)

lurker dijo:


> Que yo sepa el Wraith Protocol ya está funcionando, aunque fallaron en la deadline de fin de año. Creo que ha habido mucho FUD y mucho interés en bajar este proyecto y alguien se está hinchando a comprar ahora que está "bajo".
> Dejo un link donde se comenta lo ocurrido con Verge estos días:
> Verge Wraith Protocol Missed Deadline.. Fail or FUD?



Verge empieza a despegar de nuevo y a salir del FUD, parece que la Wraith ya está caliente


----------



## Patanegra (4 Ene 2018)

las preocupaciones que tenemos sobre el futuro de nuestra inversion son sanas. Hay que preocuparse cuando todo va sobre ruedas sin una nube a la vista. Como dicen los usanos: "bull markets climb a wall of worry"


----------



## Gian Gastone (4 Ene 2018)

Travelflex es una nueva criptomoneda que tiene como objetivo resolver los problemas de escalabilidad que enfrentan actualmente otras monedas como Bitcoin o Ethereum. Mediante el uso de un nuevo algoritmo basado en DAG, completamente nuevo, Travelflex no es solo un simple clon o token. La velocidad del bloque, por ejemplo, es de 1 bloque por segundo, en comparación con 1 bloque por 10 minutos para el Bitcoin.
Será una verdadera criptomoneda minable, con sistema de prueba de trabajo (sistema POW), y que se ejecuta en su propia red, a diferencia del 90% de todas las demás monedas. Independientemente del nombre, las monedas Travelflex se podrán utilizar para casi cualquier tipo pago, no solo para viajar. 

TravelFlex - Your Next ICO

No se si abrir hilo de travelflex, es buena idea pero esta verde.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (4 Ene 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> gracias, por si acaso parte de los 40.000 euros de fiat que me van a llegar al exchange mañana los guardaré en euros para pillar coins en rebajas.
> 
> Estoy generando mas beneficios mensuales que la PYME que me emplea con 1.5 millones de euros de ventas mensuales y 95 empleados :Aplauso: y eso que movilizo mucho menos capital.



Yo estoy esperando que todo esté rojo como estuvo algún día de Navidad para salir a comprar, primero ETH y luego cambiarlo por las chapas que mejor vea. De momento el FOMO es rey.

Si lo piensas, lo que dices de la PYME es muy revelador de cómo para lo bueno (cuando entras e jugar y te va bien) y lo malo (se desplazan recursos a la bolsa y los exchanges en vez de a los negocios) a menudo la economía especulativa que no produce bienes y servicios para la sociedad da más dinero a un particular que una actividad empresarial.


----------



## juli (4 Ene 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Juli, ¿con el Iotchain vas muy a largo plazo? Hoy ha corregido bien, pero aún estoy en beneficios. ¿Te gusta para mantener bastante en cartera?



Yo voy largo en casi todo lo que toco. Los metesacas no se me suelen dar bien. ( Ahora mismo estoy pensando pasar todo mi Paccoin a Kin, que puede cumplir ese rol de "reservorio de inflación" y parece tener infinitamente más detrás, no te digo más ).

IOT Chain , me encanta...y aparte de que por cuestiones de distribución en exchange no pude cargar lo que quería...no me pide en absoluto soltar nada. Su rendimiento es razonable y tiene muy buena pinta...y además, el mercado chino prefiero tocarlo desde ETH que desde proyectos de allí, que el mangoneo de esta gente y la impotencia de holdearles proyectos me es de lo más acojonante ( ahora, lo que sea razonable para tí , las prisas que tengas o el objetivo en $ que te marques, sólo lo puedes saber tú )

A mí personalmente, lo que me jode de IOT Chain es no haber podido cargar más...y seguiría sin prisa alguna en vender ( aunque seguramente sí me curraría n ROI jugosón siempre que dejase algo "consistente" dentro ).

_________________________________________

1- Alguien usa el exchange de Bancor ? Podría exponer experiencia aquí ? 

2- En cuanto a Bancor , Mercatox y COSS...con qué os quedarías ???

Gracias.


----------



## perdido_en_criptos (4 Ene 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> Si, te agradezco que en su día me hicieras interesarme por él . Evolution, tengo ganas de ver que pasa cuando saquen la alpha, ver si funciona y como afecta a su cotización. Dash lo tengo claro, lo que tengo HODL aunque baje a 0. Si baja a 0, game over de esa parte. Es de lo poco que tengo claro. Incluso estoy pensando en que si rasco con monedas inflacionarias, aumentar la posición.



Ídem aquí, compré los 2 dashes que tengo por debajo de 290 USD. Así que como si vuelve a eso, no estaría en pérdidas.

Los tendré en HODL hasta dentro de bastante tiempo, y es una de mis dos monedas donde meter mis beneficios (ETH y DASH)

Otra cosa es que tenga beneficios  últimamente tengo todo paradísimo (menos ETH, DASH y PIVX están quietas).

Por cierto, ¿qué opináis de Enigma? Entré hace poquito y algo de rédito le he sacado, pero metí poquito (para unas 50)


Y de las monedas roña le he echado el ojo a QLINK (QLC) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap parece que es una de las hijas de NEO, he pillado 0,13 ETH para ver si suena la flauta xD


----------



## lurker (4 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> _________________________________________
> 
> 1- Alguien usa el exchange de Bancor ? Podría exponer experiencia aquí ?
> 
> ...



Vas a por las KIN , eh?  Yo las tengo en Mercatox...no entres ni con un palo, lleva 2 días caído y no he podido ni tocarlas. En un rato que me pude logear ayer, comprobé que seguían ahí, algo es algo . El de Bancor ni idea pero tiene buena pinta, y el de COSS han dicho por aquí que va bastante bien.


----------



## jorgitonew (4 Ene 2018)

lurker dijo:


> Lo de TRONIX es de escándalo , Justin Sun anuncia partnership con game.com y tron se marca un x2 en 12 horas y se va al top10, por delante de Dash ya. El 1$ que dieron en airdrop hace 2 o 3 meses ahora son mas de 70$. Impresionante el hype de esta cripto.



esa moneda es bastante mala... no vale para nada salvo para este pump


----------



## coolerman (4 Ene 2018)

Aún estoy pensando en que madre escoger...
Eth o Bitcoin Cash? Estoy entre estas dos, BTC la descarto.

Con cual me quedo?


----------



## plus ultra (4 Ene 2018)

Un pequeño dato,tengo el 75% de mi cartera de BITTREX con los monederos bloqueados,para el que no lo sepa la mayoria de las veces esto suele hacerse para evitar arbitraje,por lo que a mi entender el precio en otros exchanges es mucho mas alto,imagino que sera en los asiaticos,si esto es asi la entrada de capital tiene que estar siendo muy grande.

Por cierto en gran medida en esa cartera hay mayoria de hijas de ETH.


----------



## iaGulin (4 Ene 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> esa moneda es bastante mala... no vale para nada salvo para este pump



A lo mejor me equivoco, pero con la quema de monedas que harán en nada, más los nuevos acuerdos de colaboración, en mi opinión puede ir para arriba bastante más...
Además, son chinos, tienen gente de Alibaba... quien sabe.


----------



## jorgitonew (4 Ene 2018)

bitcoin cash es una moneda que hay que tener en cartera, independientemente de que gane su carrera a btc o no... tiene muchos intereses de gente fuerte detrás y únicamente eso la hace candidata a hold entre el resto de una cartera de alts que hacen cosas


----------



## juli (4 Ene 2018)

Es curiosa la escalada de los Tokens de ETH .

En decimales ( si no son ceroceristas con miles de millones de supply, cuyo objetivo e el ramgo entre *1 y 4 $ * ) van subiendo hasta alcanzar *1 $*.

Ahí, perrean un tiempo ( Wings, Matchpool, 1stblood, Iexec RLC, BlockTIX, Aeternity...)...mirando directamente al rango de entre *4 y 8 $*...donde están ahora los clásicos ( Bancor,Raiden,Aragon, GAME, TenX - parece que quieren meter a Iconomi ahora - )...y las nuevas que chutan con supply "masticable" ( IOT Chain, Enigma, Mybit...)

Si rompen las *2 cifras* ( Omisego , Qtum - era ETH token - , EOS , Monaco ) , perreo en la docena...y a por los *20$*. Desde ahí...a su bola mirando a los *100$* ( Populous, Qtum - exETH- , Augur...)

Me ha jodido la caída de Enigma, pues en los 8/10$, la usaré para cerrar posicones en clásicos de la cascada ( Bancor, Aragon, Raiden, OmiseGo) ...y echarlas al cajón. ( Con este tipo de balances en mente, creo que es importante soltar cuando llegan a ese rango de 4 a 8$ y hacen ATH..ahí , por norma, hay corregida al canto - Enigma, IOT Chain - pues si no aprovechas ese "pico", puede que las que quieras cargar y que estén ya en ese rango, se te escapen y te veas mirándolas ya subidas en 2 cifras ).

Rotos los *100$*, generalmente por supply suave...emancipación & free ride ( Melon, Veritaseum,Gnosis...)

Ceo que las líneas y espacios entre rangos , así como los perreos antes de atacarlas, son interesantes para valorar movimientos en Tokens de ETH. 

A mí , sin puta idea de "rayas", me vale.


----------



## jorgitonew (4 Ene 2018)

iaGulin dijo:


> A lo mejor me equivoco, pero con la quema de monedas que harán en nada, más los nuevos acuerdos de colaboración, en mi opinión puede ir para arriba bastante más...
> Además, son chinos, tienen gente de Alibaba... quien sabe.



una moneda que tiene en su página web este mensaje es para salir corriendo

TRON's team members are followers of Sir Tim Berners-Lee, who are convinced that protocol, from the moment of its invention, is an asset for human beings, rather than a profit-making tool for small groups. Hence, TRON has established the Singapore-based Tron Foundation, a nonprofit organization that mainly engages in operating the TRON network in the principles of openness, fairness and transparency and supporting TRON's development team.


seguidores de un visionario que desde que inventó el protocolo se dio cuenta de que es un activo para seres humanos y no para hacer beneficios y por tanto abre una fundación en Singapur..

aparte de ser una auténtica chorrada lo que dicen, suena a las típicas frases que dicen en una secta

técnicamente supply muy grande aunque la quemen, su logro es hacer perritos.. su equipo no se qué planes tienen ni lo que son pero con él parrafo de arriba de adoctrinamiento no pierdo ni un segundo en ella y dedico mi tiempo a cosas serias....


----------



## horik (4 Ene 2018)

Ayer he vendido gran parte de las monedas que tenía, la experiencia con los exchanges fue pésima.
Coinsmarkets caída casi todo el día, Cryptopia no enviaba el mail de confirmación para sacar los LTC.
Esas cosas suelen pasar en el peor momento.


----------



## juli (4 Ene 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> bitcoin cash es una moneda que hay que tener en cartera, independientemente de que gane su carrera a btc o no... tiene muchos intereses de gente fuerte detrás y únicamente eso la hace candidata a hold entre el resto de una cartera de alts que hacen cosas



Y añade a los 2 cabronazos que cortan el queso ahí, expertos en criptotripas como pocos.

---------- Post added 04-ene-2018 at 15:08 ----------









*4 cifras *


















Spoiler



( peluco rosita-chicle...el iopúta...Si ej que... :: )


----------



## aprendinversor (4 Ene 2018)

Por ahí me han pasado esto que Metamask me ha marcado como phising. Sabéis algo al respecto?

TRON Update: Airdrop


----------



## trancos123 (4 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Y añade a los 2 cabronazos que cortan el queso ahí, expertos en criptotripas como pocos.
> 
> ---------- Post added 04-ene-2018 at 15:08 ----------
> 
> ...



Cuidado! habéis enlazado una imagen de mas 1mb, si alguien va con móvil le destrozáis los datos en poco tiempo.


----------



## jorgitonew (4 Ene 2018)

trancos123 dijo:


> Cuidado! habéis enlazado una imagen de mas 1mb, si alguien va con móvil le destrozáis los datos en poco tiempo.



gastaos vuestras alts en una buena tarifa que para eso sois criptomillonetis 

ahora en serio.. como se puede hacer para que tapatalk no muestre fotos a no ser que tu las descargues como WhatsApp??


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (4 Ene 2018)

¿Donde andará el troll de remonster vaticinando las 2 cifras de ETH? ¿Se pensará que nos olvidamos de ese pobre diablo?


----------



## OzziE (4 Ene 2018)

Este mes, Melon va a multiplicar unas cuantas veces, a primeros de febrero estrenan, no es tarde para entrar a buen precio 

Pdt: He entrado en Dash, si tanto paketazo como juli la recomiendan, habrá que hacerles caso!


----------



## juli (4 Ene 2018)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> ¿Donde andará el troll de remonster vaticinando las 2 cifras de ETH? ¿Se pensará que nos olvidamos de ese pobre diablo?



Diciendo a los metaleros que el oro es un truño ( que hay cargar a saco y se está yendo de baretas ).

---------- Post added 04-ene-2018 at 15:46 ----------




OzziE dijo:


> He entrado en Dash, si tanto paketazo como juli la recomiendan, habrá que hacerles caso!



OK.

Ya haremos las paces en el cementerio.


----------



## RuiKi84 (4 Ene 2018)

Supongo que ya se habrá dicho, pero me cuesta seguir el hilo estos últimos días ,eth está despertando buen momento para cambiarlo por Ripple ??


----------



## haruki murakami (4 Ene 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Me está empezando a preocupar la bajada de capitalización de BTC, me pregunto si se irá todo al carajo en el momento que otra coin capitalice más.
> 
> Este mercado se cimienta sobre BTC por que es quién le otorga la mayor liquidez, en cuanto pierda el "poder", veremos cosas extrañas...creo que ya las estamos viendo.
> 
> ...



A mi tambien me preocupa que BTC pierda su dominancia, aunque su volumen en dolares se ha disparado de 17mil millones a 20...los maximos que ha tenido estan en 23mil millones USD..
Paketazo no es de extranar que cuando el hype de las alts se termine, todo vaya de refugio a Bitcoin, DASH o ETH,


----------



## Drewcastle (4 Ene 2018)

Alguien ha podido tradear hoy en Coss.io?

LLevo desde esta mañana intentando comprar coss allí y me falla siempre, no me salen los datos de nada del exchange, adjunto imagen.


Lo mejor es que si me salgo y veo la misma pagina pero sin logearme, si puedo verlo todo. ::

Coss promete bastante, pero hoy por hoy, es una chapuza curiosa.


----------



## juli (4 Ene 2018)

Drewcastle dijo:


> Alguien ha podido tradear hoy en Coss.io?
> 
> LLevo desde esta mañana intentando comprar coss allí y me falla siempre, no me salen los datos de nada del exchange, adjunto imagen.
> 
> ...



Joder, cómo lo pintais...:S

Estoy empezando a pensar que esa distribución de chollazos ceroceristas en exchanges de cuarta es un honeypot de libro para encular en ellos a todo cristo.

Pierdo el culo por el Unity de PIVX, vive diox .


----------



## haruki murakami (4 Ene 2018)

itsuga dijo:


> Hay que contar con:
> 
> RSK
> 
> ...



Ayer lo mencione tamnbien, la noticia del beta de ayer, hay que recordar que en Mayo sacarian el producto completo, y como decia un forero una pagina atras, bitcoin es marca, de ethereum todavia mucha gente no le suena, como los de RSK mencionen de que es un exito la beta....Bitcoin se va a los 30 o 50k..y veremos de nuevo un agujero negro dispuesto a quitarle de nuevo a las alts lo que han conseguido.
Hay que ver que lo de RSK, es decir que Bitcoin soportara smart contracts y que de entrada ira soportando 100 TX por segundo, y expandible a 1.000... RSK lleva en esto desde inicios de 2016 o finales de 2015... no se extranen para nada un pumpazo de Bitcoin que va a dejar a todos con la boca abierta :8:


----------



## silverwindow (4 Ene 2018)

Esto va a petar de cojones,esta todo descontrolado y bitcoin perdiendo tereno cada dia.


----------



## juli (4 Ene 2018)

Chucky paraíto...pero no va a perder comba. :no:

Morcillona.


----------



## trancos123 (4 Ene 2018)

Triggers a 9,60$ en binance.


----------



## haruki murakami (4 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Chucky paraíto...pero no va a perder comba. :no:
> 
> Morcillona.




Juli, Quien es Chucky?


----------



## arras2 (4 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Me ha jodido la caída de Enigma, pues en los 8/10$, la usaré para cerrar posicones en clásicos de la cascada ( Bancor, Aragon, Raiden, OmiseGo) ...y echarlas al cajón. ( Con este tipo de balances en mente, creo que es importante soltar cuando llegan a ese rango de 4 a 8$ y hacen ATH..ahí , por norma, hay corregida al canto - Enigma, IOT Chain - pues si no aprovechas ese "pico", puede que las que quieras cargar y que estén ya en ese rango, se te escapen y te veas mirándolas ya subidas en 2 cifras ).



A mi igual. No me salí por pelos con el límite que puse en 82 (tocó el 81... demasiado ajustado :XX y ahora toca esperar a que empuje de nuevo, si es que lo hace. Iba a destinar ese dinero a especulación pura y dura (el equivalente del roi ya está guardado en la moneda madre).

Para especulación pura y dura, ¿cryptopia? Bittrex tiene el grifo a nuevos cerrado. Da miedo leeros de como trolean los cabrones de los exchanges.


----------



## haruki murakami (4 Ene 2018)

Interesante ver como Ethereum ha ido ganandole distancia a DASH...
Los nuevos listamientos en Coinbase seran el 8 de Enero? Alguien sabe?


----------



## sabueXo (4 Ene 2018)

trancos123 dijo:


> Triggers a 9,60$ en binance.



Yo estoy en esta a saco. Como vaya mal....

Este día 9 tienen una conferencia en Las Vegas.

Van a sacar Triggers en 2 exchanges más este mes y dentro de no mucho deben anunciar la Wallet (marzo/abril creo) y empezar con el tema de masternodes.

Un masternode son 1500 Trigs. Cada mes dará 25% de Ammo (375 Ammo al mes, otra moneda tipo Neo/Gas que valdrá lo que el mercado dicte). El masternode está así de momento, pero podría cambiar.


----------



## haruki murakami (4 Ene 2018)

En binance, estan comprando Bitcoin con TRX a $18.100, no se si ya lo habian notado...fuga de Tron?

Bitcoin (BTC) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap


----------



## Divad (4 Ene 2018)

carlosjulian dijo:


> Yo solo veo contado los días a las chapas que no hacen na' de na'.
> 
> La única que tiene trabajo de verdad y por to's laos es ETH, si Ripple subió en el coinmarket fue para distracción de la tremenda follada que dará para llegar al puesto 1, donde se merece estar.
> 
> ...



Yo que creía que era el hermano! :XX: Padres separados y ni rastro de la madre que también es una friki 8:

Can Ethereum-creator Vitalik Buterin Out-Bitcoin Bitcoin?


Spoiler














juli dijo:


> Es curiosa la escalada de los Tokens de ETH .
> 
> En decimales ( si no son ceroceristas con miles de millones de supply, cuyo objetivo e el ramgo entre *1 y 4 $ * ) van subiendo hasta alcanzar *1 $*.
> 
> ...



Correcto! Están balanceando las criptos de tal manera que todas suban de forma equilibrada y sin llamar mucho la atención.

El baile también viene de la mano de neo, me he encontrado la siguiente cripto sobre IA barata. 
DeepBrain Chain (DBC) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap
https://www.deepbrainchain.org/pc/indexEnglish.html
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/01/03/china-is-building-a-giant-2-point-1-billion-ai-research-park.html

Barrerán para casa los chinos o no hará falta ya que las ballenas (bots) se encargarán de darle vitaminas? 8:



Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> ¿Donde andará el troll de remonster vaticinando las 2 cifras de ETH? ¿Se pensará que nos olvidamos de ese pobre diablo?



:vomito::XX:::


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (4 Ene 2018)

Drewcastle dijo:


> Alguien ha podido tradear hoy en Coss.io?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Yo estoy exactamente igual. Esta mañana metí eth en coss para llenarme las botas de Coss y Datum, pero el exchange petado. (Me sale la misma pantalla que a ti). Fallo mío por no mirar Twitter ya que llevan al menos 24 horas con el problema. 

Eso sí, no intentes volver a sacar los diners porque veo que hay gente con problemas al intentar sacar. Mejor dejarlo todo quietecito hasta que solucionen el problema.


----------



## juli (4 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Juli, Quien es Chucky?









Joder, no viste ninguna de la saga ??? 



Spoiler



[youtube]PImcadAw0eE[/youtube]


----------



## haruki murakami (4 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Joder, no viste ninguna de la saga ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Claro!! clasico del cine del terror, me falta verme la ultima que salio el 2017, pero no sabia que le decias Chucky a Jihan Wu


----------



## tixel (4 Ene 2018)

Profesor Falken dijo:


> 1. No es sólo mi opinión, es la realidad. Fork de Bitcoin core resulta en shitcoin. De nada.
> 2. Sí que lo estoy, gracias.



No es tu puta opinión nada más y no tienes puta idea.
Gracias.


----------



## silverwindow (4 Ene 2018)

Es impresionante, por ejemplo, incluso NEO que lo esta haciendo de puta madre, se ve sobrepasada por la porronada de millones qu entran en las otras.


----------



## Claudius (4 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Interesante ver como Ethereum ha ido ganandole distancia a DASH...
> Los nuevos listamientos en Coinbase seran el 8 de Enero? Alguien sabe?



Dash tiene muchas papeletas, a igual modo que xrp. Una de las 2 será la primera del año y la otra de las 2 será a lo largo del año.


----------



## iaGulin (4 Ene 2018)

Y ahora KMD pegando el estirón, la que faltaba :XX:


----------



## tixel (4 Ene 2018)

coolerman dijo:


> Aún estoy pensando en que madre escoger...
> Eth o Bitcoin Cash? Estoy entre estas dos, BTC la descarto.
> 
> Con cual me quedo?



Yo tengo las 2, pero creo que bch está mucho más devaluada que eth. Y desde luego hay ballenas muy gordas acumulando bch, comprando todos los puñeteros días. Puedes mirar la dirección más rica de bch. Ya tiene casi medio millón de los 0 que tenía en Octubre.
19hZx234vNtLazfx5J2bxHsiWEmeYE8a7k - Bitcoin Cash address


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (4 Ene 2018)

tixel dijo:


> No es tu puta opinión nada más y no tienes puta idea.
> Gracias.



Me cago en ti, en tu puta madre, en tu familia y en todos tus muertos, hijo de la gran puta.


----------



## fary (4 Ene 2018)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Yo en Coss solo dejo las coins de Coss, las otras las paso a mi wallet personal. Así ya te pagan el dividendo. Eso sí, sacar el diviendo tiene fee, así que aún no he sacado nada, además de esperar a que alguna de esas criptos durmientes pegue algún pelotazo, como han hecho Kin o Subastrum (en Coss).
> 
> En cuanto a comprar a 0,46$, si es para especular a corto plazo quizás sea un poco arriesgado, ya que está en máximo histórico, pero en poco tiempo ese precio tiene que subir, sobretodo cuando se acerque la pasarela FIAT. Es un exchange muy bueno, solo que con poco volumen y poca gente, cuando eso cambie la cosa subirá. Y si el echange sube hasta donde creo que merece (TOP 25). Se puede ir a Marte.
> 
> Y lo de comprar en máximos, si el proyecto es bueno, adelante. Yo llevo esperando corrección a Kukoin (otro echange) desde el 1$ y hoy ha tocado 8$ y sin comprar una chapa. Lo cual me jode, ya que creo que junto con Binance, son los 3 mejores exchanges que he probado.



he pillado 600 chapas de coss a ver que tal


----------



## Wens (4 Ene 2018)

iaGulin dijo:


> Y ahora KMD pegando el estirón, la que faltaba :XX:



Un grupo de telegram tenía planeado hacer un pump a las 17h y la elegida ha sido KMD.


----------



## iaGulin (4 Ene 2018)

Los dos deberíais invertir menos dinero en criptomonedas y más en unas clases de buena educación.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (4 Ene 2018)

Menudo día me ha dado por recomendar COSS XD Yo tampoco puede entrar, parece ser que están en mantenimiento por sus BBDD, al menos el valor de su token sigue subiendo. 

El volumen del exchange va subiendo y deberán adaptarse a el. Ahora mismo es difícil encontrar un exchange que vaya como un tiro, al menos con los que yo trabajo, Kraken, Litebit.eu, COSS, Binbance, Bittrex y Kukoin me he comido mantenimientos en el último mes con todos.

El cuello de botella que generamos tanto maromo ávido de dinero y tanto bot peta cualquier sistema XD


----------



## silverwindow (4 Ene 2018)

Lo de Tron es solo por los putos perritos?


----------



## arras2 (4 Ene 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Lo de Tron es solo por los putos perritos?



Twitter


----------



## silverwindow (4 Ene 2018)

Wens dijo:


> Un grupo de telegram tenía planeado hacer un pump a las 17h y la elegida ha sido KMD.



hombre ya era joder


----------



## fary (4 Ene 2018)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Menudo día me ha dado por recomendar COSS XD Yo tampoco puede entrar, parece ser que están en mantenimiento por sus BBDD, al menos el valor de su token sigue subiendo.
> 
> El volumen del exchange va subiendo y deberán adaptarse a el. Ahora mismo es difícil encontrar un exchange que vaya como un tiro, al menos con los que yo trabajo, Kraken, Litebit.eu, COSS, Binbance, Bittrex y Kukoin me he comido mantenimientos en el último mes con todos.
> 
> El cuello de botella que generamos tanto maromo ávido de dinero y tanto bot peta cualquier sistema XD



yo los he pillado en hibtc, tenia puesta una orden mas abajo y segun ha entrado ha tirado para arriba, eso si despues he ido a entrar en el exchange de coss y al ver que no iba se me ha quedado cara de inbhersor


----------



## juli (4 Ene 2018)

sabueXo dijo:


> Yo estoy en esta a saco. Como vaya mal....
> 
> Este día 9 tienen una conferencia en Las Vegas.
> 
> ...



La vaina de Triggers es nosólo empezar a cerrar contratos , sino lasextensiones que puede pillar en el sector de armas de fuego ( algún/os socio/s son empresarios en él ) ...y éstoa su vez, derivar en una blockchain "gremial" de uso masivo.

Triggers es cara o cruz : Si pasa al mundo real y es Blockchain que hace cosas ( medios los están poniendo todos y más ) podría ser un puto monstruo...y aún mejor, al margen del cotarro general...que ahora mismo es un factor y una incógnita terrorífica.

Es interesantísima. Personalmente, el riesgo me merece toda la pena. HODL.

________________________________________________

Como BTC lleve desde sus 20.000 pavos poniendo minas y más aún , la manera equilibrada en que podrían estar repartiéndose - tal como va creciendo todo - ...el golpe de mano vía barrido podría ser tremendo.

No toca descartar éso ...ni por el forro, vamos.


----------



## davitin (4 Ene 2018)

Chicos, le voy a meter a datum y a utrust, que opinais?


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (4 Ene 2018)

El arreón de KMD ha durado un suspiro. Esos grupos de Telegram son mortales. Al que le pille dentro la fiesta es la monda.

Aquí debo dar las gracias a Divad, con sus consejos sobre como surfear olas he podido pillar ese arreón de KMD con una orden que coloqué justo antes de un bot.


----------



## fary (4 Ene 2018)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> El arreón de KMD ha durado un suspiro. Esos grupos de Telegram son mortales. Al le que le pille dentro la fiesta es la monda.
> 
> Aquí debo dar las gracias a Divad, con sus consejos sobre como surfear olas he podido pillar ese arreón de KMD con una orden que coloqué justo antes de un bot.



como programas la salida, delante de otro bot?


----------



## besto (4 Ene 2018)

Hoy en qash otra vez compras gordas en dolares y yenes a 1.09 (casi mismo precio que las entradas de dinero de ayer).

Alguien esta entrando desde fiat y sospecho que acordado con los dueños de qash.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (4 Ene 2018)

fary dijo:


> como programas la salida, delante de otro bot?



Te recomiendo que busques entre los posts de Divad como surfea las olas, está mejor explicado de lo que yo podría. Me suena que hay tíos en youtube en inglés que también explican la vaina.


----------



## arras2 (4 Ene 2018)

besto dijo:


> Hoy en qash otra vez compras gordas en dolares y yenes a 1.09 (casi mismo precio que las entradas de dinero de ayer).
> 
> Alguien esta entrando desde fiat y sospecho que acordado con los dueños de qash.



Yo entré hace un mes y medio y sigue exáctamente al mismo precio vs eth al que entré, y mira que eth se ha movido (pues de 500 a 1000 tranquilamente ). Algo raro pasa con ella. ¿El que? ni idea. Almenos replica a eth, es como si estuviera en ETH.


----------



## Drewcastle (4 Ene 2018)

Si alguien quiere pillar Lamden (tau) puede en etherdelta 
Just a moment...

[YouTube]M4yQ3X-Hw4o[/youtube]



> Lamden’s TAU token facilitates interoperability and value exchange between established cryptocurrencies and blockchain applications made with the Lamden developer suite. Lamden’s developer suite is designed to streamline the production of enterprise grade software and commercialize the concepts found in the blockchain space.


----------



## sabueXo (4 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> La vaina de Triggers es nosólo empezar a cerrar contratos , sino lasextensiones que puede pillar en el sector de armas de fuego ( algún/os socio/s son empresarios en él ) ...y éstoa su vez, derivar en una blockchain "gremial" de uso masivo.
> 
> Triggers es cara o cruz : Si pasa al mundo real y es Blockchain que hace cosas ( medios los están poniendo todos y más ) podría ser un puto monstruo...y aún mejor, al margen del cotarro general...que ahora mismo es un factor y una incógnita terrorífica.
> 
> Es interesantísima. Personalmente, el riesgo me merece toda la pena. HODL.



A mi me parece un proyecto interesante.

Si no entendí mal, quieren que el blockchain sea quien mantenga los datos recopilados de las armas de fuego.

Se juntaron con justifire para hacer armas inteligentes que solo funcionen en sitios y por personas autorizadas y que guarden un registro de su uso.

Comentaron que que esa es la idea principal y en la que se han centrado, pero que podria exrtrapolarse a otros productos/ideas y utilizar su red.

Yo veo esto algo con mucha miga.


----------



## tixel (4 Ene 2018)

Hay rumores en los foros coreanos de lo siguiente
China volverá a abrir los exchanges en 2018 pero ya no seran contra btc sino contra bch.
Van a sacar la alternativa a tether con cnyt
Las ico siguen baneadas
Solo son rumores pero lo juntas con la dirección esa de bch que no hace más que acumular y a lo mejor hay algo más.


----------



## bmbnct (4 Ene 2018)

Profesor Falken dijo:


> Me cago en ti, en tu puta madre, en tu familia y en todos tus muertos, hijo de la gran puta.



Os compadezco. Pensaba que a Tixel únicamente le teníamos que soportar en el hilo de Bitcoin, pero como allí no le hace nadie ni el más mínimo caso (le tenemos casi todos en el 'ignore') a venido aquí a vender sus estampitas.
Ilustro:


----------



## coolerman (4 Ene 2018)

A ver si ENG se acerca a los 10$ y me salgo para entrar en otra que le tengo echado el ojo.
Gracias juli por el aviso, la pillé a 3$ y ha llegado a estar casi a 9$. Not bad.


----------



## plus ultra (4 Ene 2018)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> El arreón de KMD ha durado un suspiro. Esos grupos de Telegram son mortales. Al que le pille dentro la fiesta es la monda.
> 
> Aquí debo dar las gracias a Divad, con sus consejos sobre como surfear olas he podido pillar ese arreón de KMD con una orden que coloqué justo antes de un bot.



En mis tiempos eso se hacia con una coin con poco volume y como minimo te hacias un x5.


----------



## haruki murakami (4 Ene 2018)

El volumen en USD de BCH en 1 dia ha crecido de 2700 a casi 8000 millonsetes... una bestialidad


----------



## kpik (4 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Yo voy largo en casi todo lo que toco. Los metesacas no se me suelen dar bien. ( Ahora mismo estoy pensando pasar todo mi Paccoin a Kin, que puede cumplir ese rol de "reservorio de inflación" y parece tener infinitamente más detrás, no te digo más ).
> 
> IOT Chain , me encanta...y aparte de que por cuestiones de distribución en exchange no pude cargar lo que quería...no me pide en absoluto soltar nada. Su rendimiento es razonable y tiene muy buena pinta...y además, el mercado chino prefiero tocarlo desde ETH que desde proyectos de allí, que el mangoneo de esta gente y la impotencia de holdearles proyectos me es de lo más acojonante ( ahora, lo que sea razonable para tí , las prisas que tengas o el objetivo en $ que te marques, sólo lo puedes saber tú )
> 
> ...



Todavía crees que es buen momento para entrar? Quería entrarle hoy pero llevo todo el día peleandome con Kraken...

Quiero entrar en PRL, IOT Chain, COSS y XSPEC


----------



## paketazo (4 Ene 2018)

Alguno que controle del bug ese de los cojones de intel, 

¿se compromete el monedero core encriptado en una placa con procesador intel?

¿Se compromete el ledger nano al conectarse a un ordenata con procesador intel?

A ver si después de tanta ostia nos van a soplar de un tirón el chollo de meses o años.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Ikkyu (4 Ene 2018)

Echar un ojo a DATUM. Creo que de aqui a no mucho se marca minimo un x5.

Esta en 0,08 

No esta listado ni en binance ni en bittrex

Tiene una comunidad grande para el poco capital que tiene


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (4 Ene 2018)

Ikkyu dijo:


> Echar un ojo a DATUM. Creo que de aqui a no mucho se marca minimo un x5.
> 
> Esta en 0,08
> 
> ...



Entré a 0.04, hay casi 9000 tíos en su chat de telegram. Esta pumpeado mucho y eso que la aplicación falla bastante, de hecho a mi no me va :: Cuando empiece a ir bien podría subir mucho.

El concepto es el de vender tus interacciones en redes sociales (likes de facebook por ejemplo) a empresas que hacen estudios de mercado, etc. Registras tus interacciones y te van pagando. 

El potencial que tiene abarcando a casi el 90% de la población es infinito, a poco que empiece a funcionar bien y se popularice puede ser la bomba.


PD: Parece que ya funciona Coss de nuevo.


----------



## perdido_en_criptos (4 Ene 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Alguno que controle del bug ese de los cojones de intel,
> 
> ¿se compromete el monedero core encriptado en una placa con procesador intel?
> 
> ...




Son fallos complicados de explotar, no está en manos de unos matados hacer uso de esas vulnerabilidades.

Al ser un error de diseño de hardware los arreglos son jodidos, básicamente lo que se debería haber hecho con silicio ahora hay que hacerlo con software y eso tiene un coste computacional muy alto. Estamos hablando de una pérdida de rendimiento de hasta un 30% en procesos que hagan muchos cambios de espacio de usuario a kernel y viceversa. Esto ocurre mucho cuando se usan de forma intensiva máquinas virtuales (como en Amazon WebServices o Windows Azure, OpenStack de Ubuntu), bases de datos etc.

En Windows ya han sacado un parche para cubrir uno de los dos bugs críticos que han salido: storybreak stars<\/title><path d="M5.146 9.01l-.19-3.623 3.057 1.985.693-1.197-3.213-1.67 3.213-1.638-.693-1.197-3.056 1.953L5.147 0H3.76l.158 3.623L.893 1.67.2 2.867l3.214 1.638L.2 6.175l.693 1.197 3.025-1.985L3.76 9.01m21.386 0l-.19-3.623 3.057 1.9 (meltdown) y en el Kernel de Linux también hay parche, además AMD ha indicado que sus procesadores modernos (Ryzen por ejemplo) no están afectados. LKML: Tom Lendacky: [PATCH] x86/cpu, x86/pti: Do not enable PTI on AMD processors

De Spectre (el otro bug) no hay parches todavía, parece que ahí si están afectados TODOS los procesadores (incluye esto a Intel, AMD, VIA y ARM), podéis leerlo aquí : Meltdown and Spectre



> Which systems are affected by Spectre?
> Almost every system is affected by Spectre: Desktops, Laptops, Cloud Servers, as well as Smartphones. More specifically, all modern processors capable of keeping many instructions in flight are potentially vulnerable. In particular, we have verified Spectre on Intel, AMD, and ARM processors.



Es decir, si un grupo de hackers que sean unos putos máquinas consiguen explotar Spectre o Meltdown en máquinas que no estén actualizadas a las últimas versiones del kernel de Linux o al parche de seguridad correspondiente de Windows... podrían tomar el control y chorizar lo que quieran QUE TENGAS EN ESE MOMENTO CARGADO EN RAM O GUARDADO EN STORAGE ya sea en red o en disco. Ahí creo que los ledger se salvan si no están conectados al PC. 

En mi opinión creo que el ataque es lo suficientemente sofisticado como para que sólo sea posible por un puñado de personas, eso sí, recomiendo que todo aquél que use Windows, Linux o MacOs lo mantenga actualizado por lo menos para recibir el parche de Meltdown, el de Spectre no está ni aún se le espera por lo que he leído.

En conclusión (sacado de una de las webs que os he puesto):



> What can be leaked?
> If your system is affected, our proof-of-concept exploit can read the memory content of your computer. This may include passwords and sensitive data stored on the system.



Es decir, que te pueden dejar el ojete fino :fiufiu:


----------



## tixel (4 Ene 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Alguno que controle del bug ese de los cojones de intel,
> 
> ¿se compromete el monedero core encriptado en una placa con procesador intel?
> 
> ...



El parche para meltdown que es la que afecta a los Intel ya lo sacaron aunque puede afectar al rendimiento, parece que en los servidores si que lo hace y mucho, un 30% de perdida, pero por ejemplo para juegos ni se nota.
El de Spectre que es el que afecta a todos, es mucho más dificil de explotar, los de Google dicen que no lo pudieron reproducir en Android. Según entiendo se basa en la prediccion de saltos que hacen los procesadores para adelantarse y que en caso de hacerla mal tienen que volver atras pero ya han ejecutado una serie de operaciones antes de descartarlas por lo que se podría meter código malicioso ahí. 
A mi algo me huele a cuerno en este embrollo. Ahora dicen que se puede explotar hasta con un javascript desde el navegador. Ya me gustaría saber como algo como javascript se puede meter en algo programado en microcodigo dentro del micro como es la predición de saltos.
Me suena a algo tipo año 2000, sacandolo en la tele y creando alarma en algo que yo no le encuentro mucho sentido a lo que leo.


----------



## paketazo (4 Ene 2018)

*perdido_en_criptos* gracias compañero, habrá que ir metiendo todo en el nano, pero es que el pilón que tengo también me jode dejarlo solo en un ledger, quizá pille un par de ellos más por eso de divide y vencerás.

Yo tengo windows al día, pero claro...eso que yo sepa, yo en informática soy un completo ignorante, y si mañana un chaval de 16 años me sopla 7 cifras "si las tuviera" de un click de ratón me queda la cara del revés para el resto de la vida.

Toda información al respecto de esto creo es muy valiosa para todos nosotros.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (4 Ene 2018)

¿Alguien está metido en TRON y entiende bien de que va? Ha hecho un x100 en un mes. Pocos casos así recuerdo. 

He leído un poco su web en inglés pero no lo tengo muy claro. Parece un sistema de archivos p2p (como el torrent?) donde los creadores ganan tokens y supongo que los que bajan pagan. No me acaba de quedar claro donde está la gracia del proyecto.


----------



## iaGulin (4 Ene 2018)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> ¿Alguien está metido en TRON y entiende bien de que va? Ha hecho un x100 en un mes. Pocos casos así recuerdo.
> 
> He leído un poco su web en inglés pero no lo tengo muy claro. Parece un sistema de archivos p2p (como el torrent?) donde los creadores ganan tokens y supongo que los que bajan pagan. No me acaba de quedar claro donde está la gracia del proyecto.



La verdad, es el único proyecto en el que estoy metido que no entiendo. Es como si a mi abuela le hablas de la nube... lo intento, pero no lo entiendo.
Entré por el buen equipo de marketing que tienen, que hay peña de Alibaba por ahí metida y que no paran de anunciar acuerdos... buscaba subidas rápidas y funciono xD
Aunque tengo mis dudas de que sirva a medio-largo plazo... como digo no me entero de que va xD


----------



## paketazo (4 Ene 2018)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> ¿Alguien está metido en TRON y entiende bien de que va? Ha hecho un x100 en un mes. Pocos casos así recuerdo.
> 
> He leído un poco su web en inglés pero no lo tengo muy claro. Parece un sistema de archivos p2p (como el torrent?) donde los creadores ganan tokens y supongo que los que bajan pagan. No me acaba de quedar claro donde está la gracia del proyecto.



Yo de TRON recuerdo la peli, mala de cojones, y la secuela peor, ya simplemente por eso ni me acerco.

Fuera coñas y enhorabuena a los del 100X, lo de que ni me acerco sí que no es coña.


----------



## trancos123 (4 Ene 2018)

*Dash to bring cryptocurrenyc payments to retailers in Spain*
Dash to bring cryptocurrenyc payments to retailers in Spain


----------



## paketazo (4 Ene 2018)

trancos123 dijo:


> *Dash to bring cryptocurrenyc payments to retailers in Spain*
> Dash to bring cryptocurrenyc payments to retailers in Spain



Ahí debe estar metido *Claudius*, ya hace semanas que lo avisó.

Poco a poco y con buena letra...no hay prisas y dar un paso atrás para tomar carrerilla también nos vale.


----------



## tixel (4 Ene 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> *perdido_en_criptos* gracias compañero, habrá que ir metiendo todo en el nano, pero es que el pilón que tengo también me jode dejarlo solo en un ledger, quizá pille un par de ellos más por eso de divide y vencerás.
> 
> Yo tengo windows al día, pero claro...eso que yo sepa, yo en informática soy un completo ignorante, y si mañana un chaval de 16 años me sopla 7 cifras "si las tuviera" de un click de ratón me queda la cara del revés para el resto de la vida.
> 
> Toda información al respecto de esto creo es muy valiosa para todos nosotros.



Yo lo tengo todo en 1 y también pense en repartilo en otros pero si lo pienso creo que lo mejor es tenerlo en 1. Mientras conserves las palabras da igual el cacharro y si tienes 3 tienes que guardar 3 juegos de 24 palabras y tienes más posibilidad de perder alguna.
La única paranoia que me entro por lo que tener 2 es buena idea es por si dentro de unos años empiezas a gastar dinero a lo bestia y hay gente que sabe que lo ganaste con los bitcoins te manden a unos albano-kosovares a casa.:: En ese caso le darías el ledger nano con la chatarra(lo que consideres que puedes perder) y contrararias a otros albano-kosovares para que se cargasen a los albano-kosovares que te mandaron a tí más a los que les mandaron y recuperas el ledger de paso.::XX:

---------- Post added 04-ene-2018 at 19:51 ----------




iaGulin dijo:


> La verdad, es el único proyecto en el que estoy metido que no entiendo. Es como si a mi abuela le hablas de la nube... lo intento, pero no lo entiendo.
> Entré por el buen equipo de marketing que tienen, que hay peña de Alibaba por ahí metida y que no paran de anunciar acuerdos... buscaba subidas rápidas y funciono xD
> Aunque tengo mis dudas de que sirva a medio-largo plazo... como digo no me entero de que va xD



Yo lo tengo pendiente de mirar, pero el primer ojo que le eche me dio muy buena pinta y si no le metí unas chapas es por lo perezoso que estoy con la gripe.

---------- Post added 04-ene-2018 at 19:55 ----------




paketazo dijo:


> Ahí debe estar metido *Claudius*, ya hace semanas que lo avisó.
> 
> Poco a poco y con buena letra...no hay prisas y dar un paso atrás para tomar carrerilla también nos vale.



Yo el 90% de mi cartera lo tengo en bch, eth y dash. El marketcap en maximos pero yo no, yo estoy como un 20% de mi ATH


----------



## paketazo (4 Ene 2018)

tixel dijo:


> Yo el 90% de mi cartera lo tengo en bch, eth y dash. El marketcap en máximos pero yo no, yo estoy como un 20% de mi ATH



No me disgusta nada esa distribución.

Incluso con solo esas 3 moviénolas entre ellas e hilando fino, no necesitas tradear más.

Yo soy más de Dash, pero las 3 tienen su punto de encanto, BCH quizá la más polémica, pero a largo plazo en muchos casos ha quedado demostrado que las más polémicas son las que más revalorizan.

Si se me pusiera Dash a la par o cerca de BCH trasvasaría algo más. Y si ETH se me pone a la par de Dash traspasaría a Dash.

Hace unas semanas en el hilo de BTC un forero dijo que se comprara un BMW con Dash, no recuerdo el nick, lo que sí recuerdo es me carcomió por dentro, Dash andaba sobre 300$ y yo sabía que terminaba al año por encima de 1000...ahora tendría 3 BMW y gasolina pa mucho tiempo, pero está claro que las corazonadas no siempre salen bien.


----------



## perdido_en_criptos (4 Ene 2018)

josema82 dijo:


> Era el agujero de seguridad de la NSA impuesto a las grandes firmas para poder acceder a todo hardware, incluido aviones....., lo que pasa que hace 1 año se hicieron con el conocimiento y acceso "los enemigos del imperio" y ahora tienen que arreglarlo.
> 
> No es broma.



Teoría un poco con fugas, ya que hay procesadores de AMD que no sufren del bug "exclusivo" de Intel.

Que no digo que la NSA no tuviera conocimiento de esa mierda, pero me suena más a que Intel se aprovechó de saltarse ciertas comprobaciones de seguridad para tener más IPC (instrucciones por ciclo) que su competencia, llevándose así el gato al agua en el sector empresarial, donde cada ciclo vale pasta.


----------



## haruki murakami (4 Ene 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> No me disgusta nada esa distribución.
> 
> Incluso con solo esas 3 moviénolas entre ellas e hilando fino, no necesitas tradear más.
> 
> ...



Paketazo el asunto con las cryptos, es que tarde o temprano se van a tener que ir gastando...de nada sirve que una crypto se valorice y se valorice sin que al final nadie quiera gastarla solo porque puede seguir subiendo su cotizacion..aqui es donde va a estar finalmente el punto definitivo en las cryptos. Claro que eso ya lo sabes y mas de un forero aqui...::


----------



## tixel (4 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Paketazo el asunto con las cryptos, es que tarde o temprano se van a tener que ir gastando...de nada sirve que una crypto se valorice y se valorice sin que al final nadie quiera gastarla solo porque puede seguir subiendo su cotizacion..aqui es donde va a estar finalmente el punto definitivo en las cryptos. Claro que eso ya lo sabes y mas de un forero aqui...::



Pues es justo por ese motivo porque tengo el 90% en las que dije. No las concibo como algo que no se pueda gastar. Y cada una de ellas cada día tiene más adopción.


----------



## silverwindow (4 Ene 2018)

Bien parece que iota se anima


----------



## paketazo (4 Ene 2018)

Dash acaba de romper la barrera de las 500.000 wallets con coins:

All 500005

Justo hace un año comentaba por aquí que rondaba las 170.000


Si la progresión sigue el año que viene por estas fechas rondaría 1.500.000...a mi ese dato es el que más me agrada...luego vendrá que si son todos del mismo tipo y esas cosillas, pero bueno, 500.000 están ahí, sean de afortunado que sean.

*haruki murakami* tienes razón, el dinero está para gastarlo, y si es en algo que te agrada pues mejor. 

Yo mismo entono mi mea culpa, pues vengo gastando dash desde los 100$, y he perdido la cuenta de cuantos...y ni uno solo por fiat.

Un saludo


----------



## nedmayer (4 Ene 2018)

La Nueva Moneda Digital Respaldada y Segura CRYPTOSILVER
Existen muchas formas de realizar inversiones en el futuro, y aunque la mayoría de las personas piensan comúnmente que la opción de inversión más segura son las acciones y los bonos financieros, existen otras personas que piensan que una de las inversiones más seguras que existen y que sobreviven con el tiempo, son los metales preciosos. Es una buena inversión y no tiene altos costos


----------



## Latunero Incorregible (4 Ene 2018)

Dent de locura a 0.048$, ganas me dan de soltarlas

Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## orbeo (4 Ene 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> Bueno pues voy ha hacer un experimento. He comprado 3 coins al tun tun, si hago un x1000 definitivamente significa que esto se ha ido de madre. En general son movidas chinas para chinos, así que espero que se vuelvan locos y las suban a Marte.
> 
> 1. Wabi
> 
> ...



Bueno me auto upeo, actualizacion, después de meterle a estos 3 chicharros vino la corrección gorda de Btc y si bien no bajaron mucho, se ha lastrado la subida.

Time news bank

Sigo sin entender muy bien de qué va. Es algo en plan plataforma tipo Elance o algo así para vender tu tiempo. Ni puta idea no le he prestado mucha atención. Llevo un + 60% en esta última subida.

Gifto

Sigo pensando que lo va a petar. Es de la gente de Uplive!

Uplive! Es una plataforma de streaming asiática, en plan chaturbate pero NO sexo. Si miras la web te encuentras un huevo de chortinas taiwanesas emitiendo. Y los pagafantas les envían regalitos y money a través de la misma. Bueno Uplive de momento tiene 20 millones de usuarios y creciendo un huevo, este tipo de plata formas acaba de explotar en Asia.

Bueno gifto se integra en Uplive para esos regalitos blockchain. Llevo un + 150%

WaBi

Pego el subidón cuando WeChat lo incorporo hace unos días. Esta para los que les gustan las blockchain que hacen cosas, esta gente tiene producto físico en comercialización. Llevo un + 70%

GIMME MY 1000% MOTHERFUCKER YELLOWS

---------- Post added 04-ene-2018 at 21:08 ----------

Jijiji acabo de ver en Twitter que TNB sale ya en 10 exchanges de golpe y pronto en Bitfinex


----------



## juli (4 Ene 2018)

Toda la cascada de ETH, enjaulada en Bittrex.

Bien...esperemos que acabe pronto este enésimo trapicheo...de ahí, a la wallet.

Menudos hijos de puta todos.


----------



## coolerman (4 Ene 2018)

Coinsmarket no me deja logearme. No puedo ni mandar mis chapas al wallet. Qué ascazo de exchanges marrulleros...


----------



## juli (4 Ene 2018)

estoy repasando las listas...y en fin...Congelan lo que les sale de los huevos.

Además de los tokens de ETH, Factom, Zcash,Bitshares...

Algún usuario habitual que comente algo al respecto ( si esto es nuevo a estos niveles, etc...) o alguien simplemente con algún apunte sobre las razones o posibles razones de ello, etc ?

________________________________________________________

Creo que había u hilo sobre medios para hacer fiat con las criptos, pero no lo veo o no lo sé buscar...si alguien lo conoce , agradezco link...y hago un llamamiento a quien tenga experiencia en ello para usarlo, postear algunas indicaciones, etc.


Gracias.


----------



## jorgitonew (4 Ene 2018)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> ¿Alguien está metido en TRON y entiende bien de que va? Ha hecho un x100 en un mes. Pocos casos así recuerdo.
> 
> He leído un poco su web en inglés pero no lo tengo muy claro. Parece un sistema de archivos p2p (como el torrent?) donde los creadores ganan tokens y supongo que los que bajan pagan. No me acaba de quedar claro donde está la gracia del proyecto.



la gracia está en tomarte el pelo... es exactamente lo que dices.. acaban de descubrir los torrents...


----------



## Claudius (4 Ene 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Alguno que controle del bug ese de los cojones de intel,
> 
> ¿se compromete el monedero core encriptado en una placa con procesador intel?
> 
> ...



Mucho lirili y poco lerele, en linux en breve se tendrá parches y en win parecido, en decrimento quizás de velocidad de cpu.
Lo preocupante es el tufo conspiranóico que huele..

Yo me preocuparía más de que postura van a tomar los bancos... y los centros de datos de e-commerce, y muchos sitios que mueven 'dinero de verdad'.


----------



## jorgitonew (4 Ene 2018)

Claudius dijo:


> Mucho lirili y poco lerele, en linux en breve se tendrá parches y en win parecido, en decrimento quizás de velocidad de cpu.
> Lo preocupante es el tufo conspiranóico que huele..
> 
> Yo me preocuparía más de que postura van a tomar los bancos... y los centros de datos de e-commerce, y muchos sitios que mueven 'dinero de verdad'.



no es mal momento para comprar acciones de intel o amd si las dan muchos palos... tarde o temprano tendrán una buena solución


----------



## fed (4 Ene 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Chicos, le voy a meter a datum y a utrust, que opinais?



y compras en okex las DAT?

no tengo cuenta allí... pero lo que veo (entre el scam y la chatarra) tira pa´tras.

OKEx Review - Is okex.com scam or good cryptocurrency exchange?


----------



## Siena (4 Ene 2018)

Hola a todos.
Tengo una transacción de Ethereum enviada desde mi ledger nano s hacia Bitstamp pendiente desde hace más de tres horas. En el etherscam dice pendiente, pero el tiempo me parece excesivo. Alguien podría ayudarme a averiguar a qué puede deberse?

0x2306c1dd1c97816fb94a4d3071da04ab9078818e86c21e8f18a052faa20211a5

Esa es la transacción.

Muchísimas gracias por la ayuda


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## easyridergs (4 Ene 2018)

Yo he pillado DAT en Okex. Es mierdoso pero va. Lo he hecho desde bittrex con stellars y OK. A ver si hay suerte.


----------



## wililon (4 Ene 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Yo de TRON recuerdo la peli, mala de cojones, y la secuela peor, ya simplemente por eso ni me acerco.
> 
> Fuera coñas y enhorabuena a los del 100X, lo de que ni me acerco sí que no es coña.



Did Anyone See The Movie Tron...? - YouTube

Lo siento. Tenía que ponerlo...


----------



## Claudius (4 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> estoy repasando las listas...y en fin...Congelan lo que les sale de los huevos.
> 
> Además de los tokens de ETH, Factom, Zcash,Bitshares...
> 
> ...



Si no tienes algo que dices que tienes, y entra en demanda su compra y luego su retirada del exchange, pues montas corralito, hasta que tus cuentas las puedes cuadrar.
Total, la 'CNMV' no les va a imponer una multa, por mala praxis verdad?


----------



## Parlakistan (4 Ene 2018)

Tengo un colega que quiere invertir y me pide solamente monedas que valgan 0.00000xx

Le importan tres cominos los fundamentales el proyecto y el supply. Creo que es el perfil de inversor que está entrando a saco ahora en monedas como Tron y los que siguen subiendo a Ripple después del pumpeo.

Vamos a ver cuando llegue el dump ballenero momentos memorables.


----------



## paketazo (4 Ene 2018)

Siena dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> Tengo una transacción de Ethereum enviada desde mi ledger nano s hacia Bitstamp pendiente desde hace más de tres horas. En el etherscam dice pendiente, pero el tiempo me parece excesivo. Alguien podría ayudarme a averiguar a qué puede deberse?
> 
> 0x2306c1dd1c97816fb94a4d3071da04ab9078818e86c21e8f18a052faa20211a5
> ...



_*Transaction Information {Pending} 
This TxHash was found in our secondary node and should be picked up by our primary node in a short while.
*_
Curioso no sabía esto de nodos secundarios.

No te preocupes, todo debería seguir su curso natural...7 ETH ya es una pasta.



Parlakistan dijo:


> Tengo un colega que quiere invertir y me pide solamente monedas que valgan 0.00000xx
> 
> Le importan tres cominos los fundamentales el proyecto y el supply. Creo que es el perfil de inversor que está entrando a saco ahora en monedas como Tron y los que siguen subiendo a Ripple después del pumpeo.
> 
> Vamos a ver cuando llegue el dump ballenero momentos memorables.



Hay dos modos muy buenos de aprender...una es de los propios errores, y la otra, de los errores de otros.

Tu colega va de cabeza.



Claudius dijo:


> Si no tienes algo que dices que tienes, y entra en demanda su compra y luego su retirada del exchange, pues montas corralito, hasta que tus cuentas las puedes cuadrar.
> Total, la 'CNMV' no les va a imponer una multa, por mala praxis verdad?



Estos días el que monte un token, que ni tenga blockchain, ni tenga nada, uno de estos que armas en sobre otra cadena en media hora (tipo waves o eth), le largas un poco de imaginación al wite paper, pones unas fotos chulas en la web, pones la palabra ecológico, infalsificable, rápido, seguro, y a mayores lo rocias ocn purpurina y colonia del mercadona, y te forras.

Un saludo


----------



## Siena (4 Ene 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> _*Transaction Information {Pending}
> 
> This TxHash was found in our secondary node and should be picked up by our primary node in a short while.
> 
> ...





Muchísimas gracias Paketazo!!!

Es la primera vez que me pasa algo así, me pregunto cuanto más podría tardar. La cosa ya va en casi cinco horas!! Os haré saber cuando llegue, si todavía estoy despierta.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## juli (4 Ene 2018)

Claudius dijo:


> Si no tienes algo que dices que tienes, y entra en demanda su compra y luego su retirada del exchange, pues montas corralito, hasta que tus cuentas las puedes cuadrar.
> Total, la 'CNMV' no les va a imponer una multa, por mala praxis verdad?



De hecho, hay canjes en Bittrex que no son BTC , sino BTC-E o algo así ( lo digo de memoria , pero es algo como "temporal" ...a veces lo pone en la margen superior de los cuadros de tradeo, si os habeis fijado )...que sería como un comodín que te dan para coins que sueltas destinadas a pillar otras...tal vez ??? ::

Por supuesto, diox pille confesáo a quien se quede un día éso en su wallet. ( a mí me suena algo virtual, paralelo al USDT...pero en plan "ñapa" sobre la marcha, no un token definitivo ).

Sabe alguien a qué me refiero ?


----------



## plus ultra (4 Ene 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> *perdido_en_criptos* gracias compañero, habrá que ir metiendo todo en el nano, pero es que el pilón que tengo también me jode dejarlo solo en un ledger, quizá pille un par de ellos más por eso de divide y vencerás.
> .



Bueno creo que ya te lo respondieron,pero con tener la semilla bien guardada y multiplicada por 3 es suficiente,eso si "encriptada" podrias utilizar un libro e ir rayando las palabras.



haruki murakami dijo:


> Paketazo el asunto con las cryptos, es que tarde o temprano se van a tener que ir gastando...de nada sirve que una crypto se valorice y se valorice sin que al final nadie quiera gastarla solo porque puede seguir subiendo su cotizacion..aqui es donde va a estar finalmente el punto definitivo en las cryptos. Claro que eso ya lo sabes y mas de un forero aqui...::



Creo que fue ayer mismo que lo comente,si los proyectos mas temprano que tarde no se ponen en uso y se le hace un buen marketing,podran ser la caña y estar super operativos que si no tienen uso real caerán en el olvido.



nedmayer dijo:


> La Nueva Moneda Digital Respaldada y Segura CRYPTOSILVER
> Existen muchas formas de realizar inversiones en el futuro, y aunque la mayoría de las personas piensan comúnmente que la opción de inversión más segura son las acciones y los bonos financieros, existen otras personas que piensan que una de las inversiones más seguras que existen y que sobreviven con el tiempo, son los metales preciosos. Es una buena inversión y no tiene altos costos



:: suena a oportunista y otra cosa que me la reservo.



juli dijo:


> estoy repasando las listas...y en fin...Congelan lo que les sale de los huevos.
> 
> Además de los tokens de ETH, Factom, Zcash,Bitshares...
> 
> ...



Esta mañana ya lo avise cuando me di cuenta,todas las hijas de ETH y a ARDOR la han jodido pero bien,lo que en principio parece es para evitar el arbitraje.

En esta llista salen las que pasan a FIAT entre otra info,espero te sirva.

List of cryptocurrency exchanges | Exchange War


----------



## haruki murakami (4 Ene 2018)

parece que dentro de poco saldra el Petro Venezolano de Maduro...como pueda haber par con ETH o BTC, me voy de cabeza!!!


----------



## DEREC (4 Ene 2018)

Atentos a SONM que creo que va a despegar esta misma semana. El grafico pinta muy bien.


----------



## haruki murakami (4 Ene 2018)

Me atrevo a decir que el pump de algunas de las alts del top esta acabando..dentro de poco veremos tal vez algo interesante con BTC, ETH, DASH, BCH y tal vez IOTA...me espero un poco mas de DASH


----------



## juli (4 Ene 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Estos días el que monte un token, que ni tenga blockchain, ni tenga nada, uno de estos que armas en sobre otra cadena en media hora (tipo waves o eth), le largas un poco de imaginación al wite paper, pones unas fotos chulas en la web, pones la palabra ecológico, infalsificable, rápido, seguro, y a mayores lo rocias ocn purpurina y colonia del mercadona, y te forras.
> 
> Un saludo



Yo ya moví hilos para sacar uno a fin de primavera...aquello sí que era Jauja...ahora es tremendo el motrollón que hay...

Sólo quería unos asesores en compra de Vino que además, se dedican a ello en su labor diaria y en mi propuesta podrían compatibilizar su cometido perfectamente con su curro habitual...perfectamente, yo soĺo buscaba "olvidarme de ese área", me hacía cargo absoluto del 80%del curro, no problemo... Pues bien...me sentí un puto vendebiblias y un astronauta/bisihonario... Detesto andar comiendo la cabeza a la gente o que parezca que les quiero sacar algo...no sé vender, no tengo paciencia ni "solidaridá intelestuá" ( a mí me va empujar lo que me flixpa y me apasiona...no pensar en lo que tiene en su cabeza el gañán de enfrente...y vender tiene más que ver con lo que piensa el de enfrente que con lo que piensas tú ).

Asínnn que adiós muy buenas...y me dio una pena enorme, éso sí. :

---------- Post added 04-ene-2018 at 22:56 ----------




haruki murakami dijo:


> Me atrevo a decir que el pump de algunas de las alts del top esta acabando..dentro de poco veremos tal vez algo interesante con BTC, ETH, DASH, BCH y tal vez IOTA...me espero un poco mas de DASH



A mí me flipa el lateral - ya Stand By aburrevacas - que se están cascando blockchain "medianas" como PIVX, KOMODO, WAVES, ARK, etc...y el recorrido que tienen esas es bestial.

A ver si alguno de los que controlais AT comenta algo...suena a estiramientos antes del sprint.

---------- Post added 04-ene-2018 at 23:25 ----------

De coña. Empiezan a liberar algunas ( las menos lujuriosas, creo , pero bué...)

Mis EDG lejitos de vuestras zarpas, cabronazos !!! 

Cagando hoxtiax !!!

---------- Post added 04-ene-2018 at 23:34 ----------

La primera consecencia de que Buterin canonizara publicaente Bizancio no sería el precio de ETH, sino...que sus Tokens iban a abandonar cierto rol de "juego de la cerilla" , que aunque sean cojonudos, siempre tienes ese puntillo de pasapisero y de soltarlas a un precio cojonudo para himbertir en algo más "tangile"...no de quedártelas para holdear a muerte. ( cualquiera puede recordar lo terriblemente que afectan los barridos generales a los tokens de ETH, los dejan en el puto subsuelo ).

Convertiría sus tokens en destinos de himbersión equiparables a cualquer otro. ( y que no se dé, es una pena, la verdad...porque hay verdaderas filigranas. Y , en fin, entiendo que es un impago de deuda por su parte, como suena. ).


----------



## endemoniado (5 Ene 2018)

Qué opináis de esto:

China, gran enemigo del bitcoin: planea cortar la luz para reducir su producción - Economía Negocios y Finanzas - Diario La Informacion


Otra noticia más apocalíptica procedente de China que quedará en nada o realmente puede ser un problema ¿?


----------



## paketazo (5 Ene 2018)

endemoniado dijo:


> Qué opináis de esto:
> 
> China, gran enemigo del bitcoin: planea cortar la luz para reducir su producción - Economía Negocios y Finanzas - Diario La Informacion
> 
> ...



Menor oferta e igual demanda = mayor precio.

Lo malo que quizá cuando corten la luz no solo apagan los mineros...igual también calefacción, luz, refrigeradores, bombas de agua...esas chinadas son para reirse.

En el año 2004 cuando invadieron la bolsa americana con acciones que se comerían el mundo era más o menos igual...nadie se las tomó en serio y todas cayeron a centavos o desaparecieron, dada la seriedad de muchos de sus directivos y del estado que les avalaba.


----------



## tixel (5 Ene 2018)

Noticia Bomba.
Facebook parece que quiere incorporar criptomonedas a su entorno.
Mark Zuckerberg - Every year I take on a personal... | Facebook

---------- Post added 05-ene-2018 at 00:27 ----------




endemoniado dijo:


> Qué opináis de esto:
> 
> China, gran enemigo del bitcoin: planea cortar la luz para reducir su producción - Economía Negocios y Finanzas - Diario La Informacion
> 
> ...



Pues opino lo que ya tengo puesto varias veces en el hilo de bitcoin. Este es el limitante del precio de btc cuyo consumo es dependiente del hashrate y este del precio. Y ya hace tiempo que supero el consumo de Irlanda.
Bitcoin Energy Consumption Index - Digiconomist
Si baja el consumo baja el hashrate y baja el precio.
Simplemente aumentar el precio por 2 implica aumentar el consumo casi en la misma proporción y no veo que pueda pasar cuando estamos en consumos de casi 38 Twh que es el consumo de Colombia y multiplicar por 2 el precio implica un consumo de casi 76 Twh que solo 32 paises del mundo superan como podeis ver aquí.
Anexoaíses por consumo de electricidad - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Divad (5 Ene 2018)

ENFOQUE DE CHINA: China esboza visión para futuro modelo de transporte | Spanish.xinhuanet.com
Shenzhen electrifica su flota de transporte público con 16.000 autobuses eléctricos - Actualidad - Híbridos y Eléctricos | Coches eléctricos, híbridos enchufables
China se queda sin efectivo: el móvil desplaza ya a la tarjeta de crédito como medio de pago electrónico | economia/macroeconomia

El camino de los chinos es claro, contaminación 0 y pagos con móviles. Ni las tarjetas se acabarán salvando ::

---------- Post added 05-ene-2018 at 00:39 ----------

Me es de suponer que facebook se meterá en la falda de eth o acabará comprando alguna ya existente ::


----------



## tixel (5 Ene 2018)

El ceo de ripple es más rico que zuckemberg::
Anatomy Of A Crypto-Nightmare: Ripple CEO Is Now Richer Than Zuckerberg | Zero Hedge


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (5 Ene 2018)

Nadie habla de la PesetaCoin pero se ha marcado un x14 desde junio, y (si las cuentas no me fallan) casi un x400 en 12 meses. Sé poco del proyecto, solo lo que se puede leer en su web, pero parecen bastante ambiciosos.


----------



## tixel (5 Ene 2018)

Divad dijo:


> ENFOQUE DE CHINA: China esboza visión para futuro modelo de transporte | Spanish.xinhuanet.com
> Shenzhen electrifica su flota de transporte público con 16.000 autobuses eléctricos - Actualidad - Híbridos y Eléctricos | Coches eléctricos, híbridos enchufables
> China se queda sin efectivo: el móvil desplaza ya a la tarjeta de crédito como medio de pago electrónico | economia/macroeconomia
> 
> ...



Lo de los pagos moviles es un notición. El otro día salia la noticia de que la cartera más usada en China,bitPie iba a incorporar el pago con 1 click con bch.




[/IMG]


----------



## juli (5 Ene 2018)

Lo de bloquear tokens jugosos es cojonudo...para Bittrex, claro.

Si quieres, los cambias dentro...pero a la baja, claro, como no hay movimiento! La de gente que habrá hecho éso.

Tras éso, les sueltan la correa a los Enigmas, BAT,etc...y a llevárselo crudo.


----------



## Kukulkam (5 Ene 2018)

Aya va qash! Ya tengo mis dos dash

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Divad (5 Ene 2018)

Sobre la noticia
Meltdown y Spectre: vulnerabilidades en todos los procesadore. Qué son y qué hacer
Extrayendo contraseñas en memoria de Truecrypt bajo Windows : hackplayers

El "bug" existe desde que crearon los ordenadores, el último chivato es la ram. Recopilando contraseñas y una vez nos meten el cable por el culo ya comenzaron a recopilar las contraseñas, intereses, cualquier cosa. Todos nuestros actos en la red se quedan registrados y ahora de forma que el juego sea "justo" para que el entretenimiento deje de seguir milenios de tocada de pelotas al SER Humano... pues ahora que llega el cambio avisan de que el CREADOR decida CREAR el CAOS.

Ningún almacenamiento externo te salva del robo. Constantemente estamos enviando y recibiendo datos y la memoria es el mejor hardware para que sus funciones asignadas pasen desapercibidas... (ejem) Se han centrado más en las especificaciones de la PB y cuidado con FA, qué es importante! HDD/SSD tendrás muchos... con la memoria RAM nos han hecho creer que es lo más importante para que corran los programas... y es verdad, como de igual modo les beneficia a ellos en ir a la última (las versiones mejoradas siempre molan, verdad? :XX

Por qué creéis que se tapan la cámara de los portátiles? 


Spoiler



Saludad! :XX:








Los hackers serán como los políticos, siempre jodiendo a todos :XX: los listos se van al retiro y cuando se reduzca la población mundial salen a jugar en criptolandia :XX:

No me importa hacer el paripé en criptolandia... pero si no se respeta el libre albedrío se acaba de hacer el paripé... 8:

Menuda broma, disfrutando todo un año y ahora nos quieren mear en toda la cara mientras nos deja pelados ::

---------- Post added 05-ene-2018 at 02:32 ----------

Da igual tengas el equipo supuestamente limpio, lleves adblock plus, adblock, ublock,... ahí están... enviando su réplica al compañero de mantenimiento e informando de mis huellas 

image sharing


----------



## haruki murakami (5 Ene 2018)

Kukulkam dijo:


> Aya va qash! Ya tengo mis dos dash
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk



Ha salido un youtuber coreano con un video en youtube, diceindo que el proximo 100x, por lo que lei en reddit, hay un descontento porque el tipo promociono una coin scam y luego se lavo las manos.... hay que esperar...por lo pronto el pump de lo que veo esta promocionado por Bitfinex y Ethfinex...pero ni Quoine ni Qryptos tienen ese hype en el precio, de hecho esta en $1.18 - 1.20 por lo que veo en coinmarketcap (markets)

En lo personal no me gustan ese tipo de hypes con noticias de esas...lo peor de todo es que la cuenta oficial de Quoine fue el que puso el video..se los dejo abajito..
QUOINE Singapore (@QUOINE_SG) on Twitter

Hay que tener cuidado con estos tipos...si es verdad que el tipo promociono una coin scam, pues no me va gustando ese tipo de mercadeo...por muy bien que haya explicado el video. Son dos cosas totalmente distintas.


----------



## Divad (5 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Ha salido un youtuber coreano con un video en youtube, diceindo que el proximo 100x, por lo que lei en reddit, hay un descontento porque el tipo promociono una coin scam y luego se lavo las manos.... hay que esperar...por lo pronto el pump de lo que veo esta promocionado por Bitfinex y Ethfinex...pero ni Quoine ni Qryptos tienen ese hype en el precio, de hecho esta en $1.18 - 1.20 por lo que veo en coinmarketcap (markets)
> 
> En lo personal no me gustan ese tipo de hypes con noticias de esas...lo peor de todo es que la cuenta oficial de Quoine fue el que puso el video..se los dejo abajito..
> QUOINE Singapore (@QUOINE_SG) on Twitter
> ...



Por cosas así dejo de leer y me pongo a surfear con los bots en el libro contable ::


----------



## haruki murakami (5 Ene 2018)

Divad dijo:


> Por cosas así dejo de leer y me pongo a surfear con los bots en el libro contable ::



Divad!! tu cuando no??:rolleye:


----------



## D_M (5 Ene 2018)

Siena dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> Tengo una transacción de Ethereum enviada desde mi ledger nano s hacia Bitstamp pendiente desde hace más de tres horas. En el etherscam dice pendiente, pero el tiempo me parece excesivo. Alguien podría ayudarme a averiguar a qué puede deberse?
> 
> 0x2306c1dd1c97816fb94a4d3071da04ab9078818e86c21e8f18a052faa20211a5
> ...



Yo tb tengo una pendiente, en mi caso de una wallet a otra, por lo visto pasa a veces que se congestiona la cola de transacciones Ethereum cuando hay mucho tráfico por hay ICOs y/o los putos criptogatos que generan mucho tráfico.


----------



## Divad (5 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Divad!! tu cuando no??:rolleye:



He cobrado parte de la ola de Dent y por sacarla hitbtc me lo tiene retenido en la aduana. Les he mandado correos... la subida de Dent ha sido con doble premio :Aplauso:; subida, lateral, venta, comprar en soporte con un margen de 15 minutos y rebote :: Clavando la ola de principio a fin.

 



D_M dijo:


> Yo tb tengo una pendiente, en mi caso de una wallet a otra, por lo visto pasa a veces que se congestiona la cola de transacciones Ethereum cuando hay mucho tráfico por hay ICOs y/o los putos criptogatos que generan mucho tráfico.



Aparte del follón con hitbtc también lo he tenido con kucoin, los pares ETH estaban de mantenimiento incluso han dejado media hora sin poder usar la exchange. En bittrex de mantenimiento, en etherdelta le estoy subiendo el gas... A saber que estarán haciendo...


----------



## carlosjulian (5 Ene 2018)

Me estoy empezando a sentir forrao de lana con DENT... La primera chapa que compré miles y va de puta madre.

---------- Post added 04-ene-2018 at 20:15 ----------




Divad dijo:


> He cobrado parte de la ola de Dent y por sacarla hitbtc me lo tiene retenido en la aduana. Les he mandado correos... la subida de Dent ha sido con doble premio :Aplauso:; subida, lateral, venta, comprar en soporte con un margen de 15 minutos y rebote :: Clavando la ola de principio a fin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maestro, los estás sacando para mandarla a la Wallet ?? o lo estás convirtiendo a ETH?? 

Tengo esa duda, igual quiero vender algunas. Considerando las 1000 que te quita hitBTC


----------



## Divad (5 Ene 2018)

carlosjulian dijo:


> Me estoy empezando a sentir forrao de lana con DENT... La primera chapa que compré miles y va de puta madre.



La rentabilidad es bonita :: Más de uno tiene 1M de chapas a precio de risa y puede sacarse la polla en el hilo bitcoñero para descojonarse un rato :XX::XX:


----------



## ClanesDeLaLuna (5 Ene 2018)

Qué está pasando con trx?
Qash para arriba por fin, tienen que darle ilusión a la historia.
Pero trx?? Uf

Enviado desde mi Aquaris U Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## axier (5 Ene 2018)

Yo compré 100k a precio de chiste, me gustaba bastante el proyecto, las tengo en Hitbtc, yo ni tradeo ni nada porque básicamente no sé :S , que debo hacer con esas chapas?me registro en my ether wallet y las meto ahí,no? las quiero tener unos meses...



Divad dijo:


> La rentabilidad es bonita :: Más de uno tiene 1M de chapas a precio de risa y puede sacarse la polla en el hilo bitcoñero para descojonarse un rato :XX::XX:


----------



## Divad (5 Ene 2018)

axier dijo:


> Yo compré 100k a precio de chiste, me gustaba bastante el proyecto, las tengo en Hitbtc, yo ni tradeo ni nada porque básicamente no sé :S , que debo hacer con esas chapas?me registro en my ether wallet y las meto ahí,no? las quiero tener unos meses...



Te creas la cartera
MyEtherWallet.com

Copias la dirección y la pegas en hitbtc 

Si no tradeas quédate en casa 

PD: Si ves un sablazo en la comisión, calcula cuanto sería la comisión en ETH para moverlo a la cartera de metamask y comprar en etherdelta los Dent (antes de hacerlo se mira el valor de las ventas para que obtengas la misma cantidad por el mismo precio ~).


----------



## axier (5 Ene 2018)

ay ay ayyy casi que los dejo en Hitbtc y rezo para que no cierren o les hackeen el chiringuito en los próximos meses y se lleven mis DENTs xDD


----------



## Divad (5 Ene 2018)

Comienza la estampida por entrar en criptolandia... 
QASH (QASH) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap
#	Fuente	Par	Volumen (24h)	Precio	Volumen (%)	Actualizado
1	Ethfinex	QSH / USD	$ 11.620.300	$ 1,79	19.93%	Recientemente
2	Bitfinex	QSH / USD	$ 11.595.400	$ 1,79	19.89%	Recientemente
3	Quoine	QASH / JPY	$ 6.495.890	$ 1,35	11.14%	Recientemente

Los amigos de los listos están entrando con ganas 8: 

Entras, no haces nada y ganas. Surfea con los bots y ganas. Te mueves y ganas. Aceptar salirse en perdidas porque le da la gana a uno mismo irse de fiesta a otro lado, también GANAS, cada uno es el creador de su camino y nadie es quien para juzgarse así mismo.

Eso sí... tiene que venir el "hacker" a tocar las pelotas ahora, precisamente tiene que salir en escena para decir que ya está aquí... No se puede esperar a que usemos los nuevos juguetes :XX:
Messi se suma al mundo de las criptomonedas

Si están todos jodidos y el hacker es selectivo...8:



Spoiler



[youtube]ESKy_8HnTBE[/youtube]


----------



## haruki murakami (5 Ene 2018)

He puesto orden de venta en QASH, solo 417 QASHes, como para probar en que termina de aqui a manana, eso es mas o menos 0.5 ETH (de cuando compre QASH), si cuaja la orden tendre 1.04 ETH (un x2), si ether no sube mucho o si baja y QASH sube..vamos a ver...ahora mismo la paridad esta por 0.001649 QASH/ETH.... lo he dejado un poco alto...pero el carreron ha empezado en torno a los 0.0012, no voy a querer ganar menos de un x2.

Yo digo que no cumplire mi orden..el pump no llegara tan alto si solo se debe a un tipo que ven solo 17k personas, que es lo que dice el reddit, aunque en suscripciones a Youtube solo tiene 4.290 personas, y el video solo ha tenido 1392 visualizaciones en 3 horas...

Pump cero cerista...ojala no haya sido idea de los nuevos del team de marketing de QASH..si es asi..estarian empezando muy mal con la eleccion de las personas con las cuales quieren promocionar el token...

Me encantaria que en QASH hubiera un equipo de marketing como el de DASH...
Aproposito..he puesto orden de compra para tener una DASH.. vere si me sale, he apostado a que BTC suba un 15% y que DASH se quede paradita...ojala me salga..porque lo que es DASH puede salir como un cohete en nada de tiempo....

DASH esta en una quietud bastante acojonante...ni con un palo se mueve...eso es bueno.


----------



## Divad (5 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> He puesto orden de venta en QASH, solo 417 QASHes, como para probar en que termina de aqui a manana, eso es mas o menos 0.5 ETH (de cuando compre QASH), si cuaja la orden tendre 1.04 ETH (un x2), si ether no sube mucho o si baja y QASH sube..vamos a ver...ahora mismo la paridad esta por 0.001649 QASH/ETH.... lo he dejado un poco alto...pero el carreron ha empezado en torno a los 0.0012, no voy a querer ganar menos de un x2.
> 
> Yo digo que no cumplire mi orden..el pump no llegara tan alto si solo se debe a un tipo que ven solo 17k personas, que es lo que dice el reddit, aunque en suscripciones a Youtube solo tiene 4.290 personas, y el video solo ha tenido 1392 visualizaciones en 3 horas...
> 
> ...



Surfear con 100 valores :XX: eso es una trampa mortal ya que nunca sabrás cuando recoge velas el bot, aquí lo han puesto de tal manera que solo los listos que sepan los valores que van bailando (como si fuese un reloj) tengan las de ganar y la exchange no reparta tanto beneficio.

Para saber el techo habría que irse a otra exchange con el par qash y que no tenga la misma guarrada ::

Esta me la guardo en la cartera 8:


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (5 Ene 2018)

Joder Divad tio, a que hora duermes?


----------



## Divad (5 Ene 2018)

Malditos_Usureros dijo:


> Joder Divad tio, a que hora duermes?



Gracias por recordármelo! Buena caza cabrones! :Baile:


----------



## silverwindow (5 Ene 2018)

ostias qash +50%
pues nada,esto empieza bien


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (5 Ene 2018)

Divad dijo:


> Gracias por recordármelo! Buena caza cabrones! :Baile:



:XX:

Te iba a preguntar si es que esto del crypto quita el suenyo.. Llevo despierto desde las 3am


----------



## HAL 9000 (5 Ene 2018)

Hasta los wecs de los exchanges. Bittres me tiene secuestrados Neo y Omisego. Y con Quoinex pendiente de confirmación para subirme a Qash. Así no hay quien duerma copón.


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (5 Ene 2018)

HAL 9000 dijo:


> Hasta los wecs de los exchanges. Bittres me tiene secuestrados Neo y Omisego. Y con Quoinex pendiente de confirmación para subirme a Qash. Así no hay quien duerma copón.



Y coss sigue jodido. Lo gracioso es que si entras al exchange sin hacer login, todo parece funcionar, pero en cuanto haces login se queda todo en blanco.


----------



## Cayo Marcio (5 Ene 2018)

Malditos_Usureros dijo:


> Y coss sigue jodido. Lo gracioso es que si entras al exchange sin hacer login, todo parece funcionar, pero en cuanto haces login se queda todo en blanco.



Yo tengo ethereum parados en ese exchange desde ayer para comprar, pero aún no he podido, a ver si lo solucionan de una vez.

Por cierto, alguien se ha subido al carro de PO.ET (POE) ¿? lleva unos subidones impresionantes estos días. No se porqué pero las monedas con supply enorme triunfan más, mientras las otras suben un 3-5% cada hora estas suben un 10-20%...


----------



## lurker (5 Ene 2018)

Cayo Marcio dijo:


> Yo tengo ethereum parados en ese exchange desde ayer para comprar, pero aún no he podido, a ver si lo solucionan de una vez.
> 
> Por cierto, alguien se ha subido al carro de PO.ET (POE) ¿? lleva unos subidones impresionantes estos días. No se porqué pero las monedas con supply enorme triunfan más, mientras las otras suben un 3-5% cada hora estas suben un 10-20%...



Yo si, estoy en poet. Ando a caballo entre FUEL, TNB y POET, buenas opciones todas ellas


----------



## san_miguel (5 Ene 2018)

Os recomiendo esta ICO, tiene muy buen proyecto, empieza el 29 de enero. 

Decentralized web services. / DADI

Luego un par de crypto que cuando salgan al exchange van a volar, WAN es el ripple chino. Y SINGULARITYNET

---------- Post added 05-ene-2018 at 08:29 ----------

Lo de los exchanges es de traca, poco a poco empiezan a funcionar los exchanges descentralizados, deberíais probar alguno.


----------



## trancos123 (5 Ene 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> Os recomiendo esta ICO, tiene muy buen proyecto, empieza el 29 de enero.
> 
> Decentralized web services. / DADI
> 
> ...



Menudo hype con dadi )


----------



## wililon (5 Ene 2018)

Yo a raíz de un post en reddit que pone en duda a tron me he salido... Con un un 3X eso sí


----------



## -bubble- (5 Ene 2018)

Cuidado con los que hayais comprado Paccoin no os pilleis los dedos y estad atentos.

El 1 de marzo hacen fork de la moneda y quemarán del orden 1000:1.

Antes del fork, tendrás que tener tus PAC en tu monedero para transferirlos al nuevo y que se cambien por la nueva versión de PAC 2.0 (Si las tienes en el exchange no podrás hacerlo). Tendrás mil veces menos de monedas, pero ganarán valor y visibilidad en el mercado.

Cuanto más tardes en hacer el swap, peor será el ratio que consigas de cambio de moneda antigua por la nueva:

"Looks like you're asking about the PACcoin redemption starting on March 1st 2018.

The reason for the 1000:1 coin redemption is to make the coin tradeable with BTC and other coin pairings. At it's current total coin count of trillions, it is not sustainable for the network and would have inflated to a point of being unusable. Also the old coin is very flawed and lacks scalability so the fork that is coming in March will address these issues. This also opens up the doors for us to get featured on almost any exchange we want. How do I redeem my coins? You need to get your coins off the exchange and into the new PACcoin wallet being released in February. Your old coins will not redeem to new coins if you leave them on an exchange. You must be quick, as the redemption scale will decrease the longer you leave it. After 1 month you can only redeem your coins at a ratio of 2000:1, then month 3, 3000:1 and so on. So it is in your best interest to make the swap asap. I will have 1000x fewer coins, I'm loosing money? Not at all... please type ?fork to learn more about how the value of your coins remains the same after the change over to the new coin in March."


----------



## Cayo Marcio (5 Ene 2018)

Alguna mala noticia de Enigma ENG? No para de bajar significativamente...es raro verla bajar mientras otras suben, yo la considero un buen proyecto, pero no se si me he perdido algo...


----------



## Oso Amoroso (5 Ene 2018)

Cayo Marcio dijo:


> Alguna mala noticia de Enigma ENG? No para de bajar significativamente...es raro verla bajar mientras otras suben, yo la considero un buen proyecto, pero no se si me he perdido algo...



Demasiada subida en breve espacio de tiempo, gente recogiendo beneficios como posesos............supongo.


----------



## arras2 (5 Ene 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> Os recomiendo esta ICO, tiene muy buen proyecto, empieza el 29 de enero.
> 
> Decentralized web services. / DADI
> 
> ...



Dadi fue la que me hizo empezar a mirar qué era la criptomoneda hace unos meses. La conocí por que una persona de mi entorno tradujo parte de su web al español y me hizo preguntas pensando que yo sabría de ello . Me pareció curioso y pensé, menudo timo debe ser. Y ahora viendo el panorama, seguro que pega el pelotazo. 

¿Parece que BTC se pone en modo dios?


----------



## Zaucol (5 Ene 2018)

Yo también estoy en Po.et. Quizá sea una buena opción este año


----------



## arras2 (5 Ene 2018)

Cayo Marcio dijo:


> Alguna mala noticia de Enigma ENG? No para de bajar significativamente...es raro verla bajar mientras otras suben, yo la considero un buen proyecto, pero no se si me he perdido algo...



Parece, y digo parece, está haciendo suelo. Se ve volumen en el entorno de 0,0040 (vs eth). En el anterior máximo, partió desde 0,0019 y llegó a 0,0049. Luego corrigió 5/6 partes de la subida. Ahora partió más o menos de 0,0033 y llegó a 0,0083. Si sigue el patrón y corrige 5/6 partes, el suelo coincide con 0,0040. Veremos, por qué yo no hice ROI y se ha esfumado el beneficio.


----------



## Pedro1234 (5 Ene 2018)

Hola gente,

se que no es el propósito del hilo, pero tampoco se dónde preguntarlo...

Llevo un tiempo interesado en el tema Altcoins, pero veo que mi conocimiento es escaso y que la jerga que se emplea en este foro muchas veces es incomprensible.

He cotilleado el hilo "Qué es bitcoin, para qué sirve, cómo se compra...", pero (como su nombre indica), solo hablan de bitcoin.

Ahora bien, ¿Podríais desde aquí recomendarme hilos, blogs o libros para entender un poco esto?

Toda ayuda es apreciada y agradecida.


----------



## san_miguel (5 Ene 2018)

Efectivamente BTC recuperando...toca sangría de alts.

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Atheist (5 Ene 2018)

¿alguien ha usado gate.io como exchange? ¿es fiable?

Quiero invertir en QASH y no sé si hacerlo en este exchange (no tengo cuenta en bitfinex. Por otra parte, con la subida tan grande de ayer veis mal timing para entrar (la quiero para holdear)?


----------



## michinato (5 Ene 2018)

Artículo con 95 puntos acerca del mundo de las criptomonedas. 

95 Crypto Theses for 2018



Por mi parte, coincido con bastantes de los puntos de vista del autor, si bien sé que mi punto de vista no es el más común en este hilo, donde a pocos les importan los fundamentales y priman los especuladores que solo buscan retornos rápidos en cualquier shitcoin.



Las negritas las he puesto yo en las partes que más me han gustado (parte del articulo va en spoiler, que es demasiado largo).


On Crypto Prices and “Investing”

1) 2017–2019 will be THE big crypto bubble. Things could get nuttier from here…far nuttier than in the dotcom era. The retail investor base is 10x larger, with 24/7 access to the FOMO and get rich quickism. And we’ve got CNBC to help with the pump!

1a) Unbelievably, the institutions will be the last money in this time, with the futures market and custody solutions just coming online, and the mythical ETFs perhaps not too far behind. This has been properly hyped, I think. I could see a Q1-Q2 stampede.

2) OTOH, there are only like five people talking about “fundamentals” right now. Most seem to be triangulating on the same general view. I call it the cryptoasset barbell: cryptocurrencies (sky’s the limit), utility tokens (heading to zero), and “smart securities” (coming soon).

3) BTC, ETH, ZEC, and XMR are *the main cryptocurrencies*. These could *still have a LOT of room to run*. Money is a reflexive asset where the more people buy it and use it and believe in it, the more valuable it gets. Cryptocurrencies are the ultimate momentum play.

4) Utility token valuations should theoretically be capped at the future maximum utility value of the network divided by velocity. Low velocity comes from a need to hold: you hold money (reserve savings) and securities (income producing) and very few staking tokens.

5) *Most utility tokens, then, will go to zero, regardless of team quality and execution.* You simply don’t need to hold them but for momentum & greater fool investing. When the market lacks “higher order” investors for speculators to flip to, assets will unwind. Viciously.

6) Desperate utility token teams will later try to concoct velocity “sinks” to ward off unravelings. The most common sinks we’ve seen have been to create incentives to “stake” coins: most commonly protocol governance rights and network fee dividends.

6a) Kyle Samani from Multi-coin wrote a great piece about some of these attempts. Most will fail, but some might have limited success.

7) Crypto-securities aren’t really a thing yet, but they will be massive, and they will actually have measurable fundamental value due to their cash flows or the residual claims they give their holders. Most surviving utility tokens will at least try to convert to crypto-securities.

8) *Bidding up assets you don’t believe in is tulip bubble speculation* / greater fool investing / pump and dump BS. That or investors are just impossibly optimistic about how valuable a fledgling network’s future cash flows could be. Nah, just kidding. It’s scammy. Don’t @ me.

8a) Related reading: 1) Burniske, 2) Winton, 3) Pfeffer.

9) *I didn’t understand XRP at $1bn. I really don’t understand XRP at $100bn. *It’s not required to use Ripple’s software, so unless banks are adopting the currency as a new global reserve, it doesn’t make sense. But the top employees are now billionaires, so that’s cool.

10) *BCH *is tough to root for, but *you have to be long as a hedge*. If BCH loses badly, I doubt we’ll ever see on-chain BTC scaling, and Core’s stranglehold on the dev roadmap will be cemented. But if BCH wins, it could take down the whole asset class. Rock. Hard place.

11) *Cardano, NEM, and IOTA at $10bn market caps make me want to commit seppuku*. Seriously, what the f*ck is wrong with people.

12) *BTC = reserve currency for people that hate the fed; ETH = reserve currency for people that hate the SEC; XMR = reserve currency for people that hate big brother*; Dogecoin = reserve currency for people who don’t care about money.

13) *Most mature cryptos trade in pairs or as a group.* BTC/BCH, ETH/ETC, XMR/DASH/ZEC. If you’re going to trade, you should think about how these things trade vs. their baskets. LTC doesn’t trade higher than 0.02 BTC. ETC follows ETH up and down. Et cetera.

14) *The time to make money in ICOs was in 2015 and 2016 when they were contrarian. Almost everything else more recently was either a) restricted to insiders, or b) underperformed vs. BTC/ETH. (If you can’t spot the sucker at the table, you’re the sucker.)*

15) Good token sale teams are starting to demand that their pre-sale investors submit to lock-ups and vesting schedules. That’s admirable, but when you destroy your own liquidity premium, you will probably need to slash your valuation expectations.

16) Tezos was a cool project that embedded governance at the protocol layer. But it will probably be remembered as the project that made people start to think twice about “clever” overseas legal structures and hand-wavy “these are actually donations” mistruths.

17) *Forks with airdrops will become the preferred alternative to ICOs.* You give away free money in order to get people excited about the new and improved project. The only thing they pay is attention. The people who truly buy in become your collaborators.

18) Stablecoins will work until they don’t. Sure, the Basecoin and MakerDAO teams seem strong, but these things will always break under (not so) black swan market conditions. And like the fiat currencies they aim to replace, once they break, they’ll be broken for good.

19) Token sales for decentralized derivatives protocols. Tokens to short tokens! What could go wrong?

20) There is no rhyme or reason to prices in crypto, and there will not be in 2018. Best to embrace that this will be a sentiment-driven market until the crash. Stay safe and embrace the opportunity to sit on the sidelines and do research! There will be gems to swoop up in the coming 99% off sale.




Spoiler



People and Personalities

21) *I respect Vitalik more every day. *He says all of the right things and strikes me as a once-in-a-generation type of visionary leader for the ethereum community. That said, whether he ends up like Steve Jobs or Elizabeth Holmes depends on some pretty ambitious technical breakthroughs. Crypto is so polarizing that I don’t know what to believe re their potential.

22) There is only one Andreas, and we’re lucky to have him. There’s no more deserving person in crypto to earn a windfall gain than Andreas Antonopoulos. He’s been patient zero for many in the industry, and his positivity and authenticity are an example for all. The $1.5 million (and counting) in donations he received made for the feel-good story of the year.

23) Yes, Craig Wright could be (part of) Satoshi. Satoshi was a jerk in emails. CSW is a jerk in real life. Satoshi had a fat early stash. CSW seems to have been early to BTC (no matter your opinions of him). CSW convinced Gavin and some other smart and early bitcoiners he was the same person. Finally — and this is the clincher for me — if you were Satoshi, you’d probably be paranoid to the point of believing that no matter the extremes you went to remain ******, at a large enough $ value of bitcoin holdings, powerful people would eventually dox you. What better way to hide in plain sight than to get an army of smart bitcoiners discrediting you and mocking you as a con artist. That’s how a genius would have played things.

24) Read everything Chris Burniske writes. He’s taking “intellectual compounding” to a whole new level. Started with some basic foundational theories and build on top of them. He’s become the go-to analyst, and CryptoAssets is a must read / must gift to newbs.

25) So many good crypto podcasts right now. I’m thinking of doing one because it’s probably easier than writing. (But that’s why I ultimately won’t do one.) Laura Shin’s Unchained is the most professional, Marty Bent offers a bro-y alternative by working with the Barstool Sports guys, Brian Crain’s Epicenter podcast is great. And I like Arthur Falls’ The Third Web, mostly because of his Aussie accent.

26)* The best crypto twitter follows* right now are: Tuur Demeester and *Ari Paul *(trading insights), *Jameson Lopp* (bitcoin basics and maximalism), *Andreas *(nails the why), and Neeraj (policy & memes). FortuneLedger actually put together a great list that I mostly agree with.

27) And then there’s Naval, the most underrated, overrated person on twitter. I’m a contrarian, so I feel a little dirty saying this, but I gobble up most of his recommendations, including his epic reading lists. Sapiens and Sovereign Individual especially are must reads for anyone in crypto. The Farnam Street podcast was also worth the hype.

28) Follow me! I crave attention. And also I want an excuse to write every day in 2018 like I did in 2014–2015. (I will fail, but I will try!) My goal is to read 200 white papers and 10-k’s this year and synthesize most of that info into good synopses in order to help fill the educational void in the crypto market. Collaborators are welcome to stress test ideas.

29) I can say this now without feeling like a kiss-ass because I just left ConsenSys officially: Joe Lubin is one of the most interesting people in the industry. One of the dudes that wrote the checks which funded the early Ethereum experiment. Came up with the idea for ETH’s gas system. Running the biggest crypto company (by headcount) in the world and is revered by the team there. He’s almost certainly one of the wealthiest people in the industry, yet still the first one in / last one out. He is the hardest working person in the entire industry.

30) The CoinDesk top 10 influential list this year was A+. I’m just filling in the gaps above with some miscellaneous thoughts, but you should read/watch their full profiles. It was well done.

Tax & Estate Planning

31) Everyone in crypto should open their own donor-advised fund. As long as you’ve held for one year or longer, you can gift property and write off the fair market value of your investments + avoid taxes on the gains of those assets.

32) Most crypto trading during the run up is a sucker’s game. You’re trading against BTC as a reserve, but every trade causes a taxable event in fiat. In a parabolic up-market, trading nets you big, ordinary tax liabilities, clipping your overall crypto exposure.

33) Now that the Coinbase precedent has been set with the IRS, expect Polo, Bittrex, and all other major exchanges with US customers to fork over trading records for clients above a certain trading threshold. I’ll take crypto tax evasion for $1,000, Alex.

34) Doing specific ID analysis for crypto trading is tough enough when it’s just bitcoin. Add dozens of other pairs, and the accounting gets messy. Better to pay an accountant if you’ve eclipsed six figures in trading gains. Save time and money and years of freedom.

35) *Expect more people to renounce their citizenship in high tax countries, and more people to move their legal residences to lower tax states*. This is going to be a multi-billion dollar game of IRS cat and mouse that plays out over years. I know some people who are essentially buying “free houses” — legal residences that they hope will save them millions in state capital gains taxes by creating a nexus in a lower income state.

On the Nouveau Riche

36) Most of this money hasn’t really been “earned” yet, as Vitalik points out. That will damage the psyche of many in the new crop of millionaires that did little but click “buy” at the right time, and now find themselves wealthy, but woefully under-qualified for most employment. It won’t happen overnight, but many of the “winners” will end up deeply dissatisfied. (I can see you wiping your fake tears.)

37) But seriously, there will be some of E! True Hollywood Crypto Story type of shit coming out in the not-too-distant future. The bad thing about life-changing amounts of money is it’s often a curse. 70% of lottery winners end up broke within years. But after $75k in household income, your happiness doesn’t change.

38) The nice thing about life-changing amounts of money is that it frees people up to work on their passion projects without fear. Those who grinded on passion projects for years, probably haven’t changed their daily routines, but the pressure’s now off, so they don’t have the cognitive overhang of money worries. (Corollary: Look to work with people who aren’t distracted by daily crypto trading, unless of course you want to spin the roulette wheel and join a new fund.)

39) We’ll see more “bitshaming” next year. Real-world friends and crypto peeps alike can overestimate your net worth by a factor of 10, I think. If you start from a small base, don’t get employee equity, or aren’t an expert (lucky?) trader, even an OGs might not be filthy rich (yet). I should start playing Sarah McLachlan music next to my avatar and bitcoin addresses.

40) Thank goodness for the “bitshamed”! They are the ones who still have incentives to do the work. The mix of rapid liquidity, loaded token project balance sheets, and parabolic upward moves is going to create some fat and happy also-rans that can be outflanked by the hungrier and more competent.

WTF??? (Schadenfreude & Darker Thoughts)

41) As Warren Buffett says: “It is not greed that drives the world, but envy.” It’s ok to celebrate when the 23 year old ass hole day trader who pumped and dumped his way to riches and bought a lambo gets rekt and margin called to oblivion in a flash crash. Sorry.

41a) But it’s much better to use envy and anger as a motivating factor to stay heads down and build something with long-term value. Get rich slow, and be happier building something with staying power.

42) I guarantee you that after Andreas’ windfall donations, anyone who has grinded away on a blog or volunteered on crypto projects for little or no income was screaming at their computers: WHY DIDN’T ROGER BITSHAME ME?!? The content game doesn’t pay. Directly at least. Unless you’re Andreas. Lucky bastard.

43) There is a special place in hell for people who backstab their teams and don’t spread the wealth in a 100x vertical market. I might break my hands from clapping so hard when certain people watch their top talent turn over this year. F*ck them. In this market, 99% hard work, and 1% schadenfreude can help preserve your sanity.

44) As a rule of thumb, I find that the people that smile the widest will screw you the hardest. Write them off, no matter how important you think they are (or how important they think they are). There are lots of scammers in crypto. But there are also many more great people who could become your multi-decade collaborators (or enemies).

45) *For the super wealthy, “be your own bank” only works if you are a relative unknown in the industry. I fear we’ll see numerous kidnapping and blackmail cases where top personalities are extorted successfully. Expect to see more personal security details in 2018. This should scare the shit out of people.*

46) Insider trading is something that should be punished and will be. Trading on information when you know a new token is about to get listed on Polo or Bittrex or Coinbase breaks the spirit of a lot of securities and commodities laws. And given the sky-high liquidity premiums for cryptoassets, this is one of the industry’s biggest black marks. I hope the most egregious offenders get caught and go to jail.

47) The Charlie Lee LTC sale was one of my least favorite things that happened all year because he’s one of the industry’s good guys. (I should note that he was also one of my most generous supporters back when I blogged for tips in 2013–2014.) BUT it’s not heroic for you to eliminate “conflicts of interest” by selling your stake after a 100x run-up that was almost certainly fueled by your own vocal advocacy, including on CNBC. Keep skin in the game, man. Enjoy the upside! Or go down with the ship.

48) Dogecoin Dark (*Verge*) was literally up *over one million percent* in 2017. *It’s *ok for you to *not *be *ok *with that. Especially since it now it looks like* it doesn’t even work* as promised. Shocker.

49) VC’s that push for portfolio company token sales as mechanisms to pay themselves back when they know the companies are sucking wind or the tokens are completely unnecessary are being dishonest — full stop. Professional investors getting liquidity from retail audiences in lieu of an IPO. Don’t @ me. It’s bullshit, and you know it.

50) We’re only a couple of years away from a fledgling and well-functioning assassination market taking shape. The initial targets could be investigative journalists who pursue shady crypto characters. That’s why I’ll never do a Gox-like story again even if I have the opportunity. It doesn’t pay. It’s too distracting. And soon it will be downright dangerous. Perhaps I think too highly of myself (spoiler alert), but I have to imagine I’m already on some kill lists. I would take great pride in a foiled assassination attempt. But a successful one wouldn’t be as fun, because, you know, I’d be dead.

The ICO and Crypto Fund Craze

51) The precious investor resource in crypto right now isn’t money, it’s attention. Everyone has the ability to “invest” in flips right now, so true equity rounds with less liquidity need to be priced appropriately. Treat a fundraise like an extension of your recruiting efforts, and get good people in at fair prices!

52) *Most crypto funds will (net of fees) underperform vs. BTC and ETH as benchmarks* (as they have for the past six months). I said this back in August, and it’s even more true today with bitcoin dominance nearing historic lows of 36%. (36%!!!)

53) TBD on whether those hedge funds will even outperform the S&P long-term. Many might not. I can see some of these new fund managers trying to catch falling knives once the bottom falls out in the token market, and getting completely destroyed.

54) Sooner rather than later, the institutions will wise up to the reality that they shouldn’t be paying carry on funds mostly denominated in BTC and ETH. When that happens, you’ll see a massive influx of capital to passive index funds like Bitwise’s HOLD 10.

55) The new funds I’m most excited about are Libertus Capital (Pamir Gelenbe), 1confirmation (Nick Tomaino), Placeholder VC (Chris Burniske / Joel Monegro), and BlockTower (Ari Paul). No, I’m not invested in any of them, but I like their approaches.

Needs/Wants

56) I’m excited for the future of “smart securities.” Adding smart contract functionality to asset classes such as real estate, energy, insurance, and even more exotic areas like human capital contracts will be fascinating to study. Issuing a token under Reg A+ as a security will be one of the big areas of investment in 2018 and beyond.

57) Self-regulation can and will work in this industry. You just need the right combination of social pressure, common sense, and economic leverage. It’s a cat herding exercise more than anything. (Check out messari.io to learn how you can help.)

58) For the love of god, we need better crypto tax solutions. It’s mind-blowingly complex to do all this reporting. Even if you aren’t hedged across multiple exchanges, wallets, and vaults (personal and third party), it’s a nightmare to track cost basis. But as you start moving money between personal bitcoin/ ether wallets on and off-exchanges, you have to explain why you aren’t triggering taxable events. And what constitutes a like kind transaction. This is the first year that I’ve been totally ok with paying someone else to do my taxes.

59) Our medical system in the US and its lack of true reform is one of the most disgraceful parts of living here. If you’ve spent any time in healthcare services, you know it’s a payments, privacy and data problem. Things that are part and parcel to crypto/blockchain. I hope we see new ideas in 2018. Forget a parallel financial system. It would be a win if we could get to a parallel healthcare financial system.

60) I’m rooting for Spankchain. One of the few applications I could see driving real adoption for crypto-payments. They also have the best legal defense in the industry against being labeled a security under Howey. “Your honor, of course the plaintiff claims he thought he was buying a security. No one wants to tell his wife he spent $25k on cam girls last year.”

61) We shouldn’t be surprised that ICOs, CryptoKitties and Spankchain will likely be the early application winners. *Gambling, nerd games and porn are always at the bleeding edge of new technologies.* (This is entirely predictable, but the scale of the mania was not.)

62) With crypto as a broad asset class up nearly 40x in 2017, *more employees than ever have latitude to move on to passion projects without financial fear*. Glass half empty me says that *this will lead to “too many chiefs and not enough indians” to do the actual work.* Glass half full me says we’re about to see more “sovereign individuals” who blur the line between employees and contractors. I thought the ConsenSys “mesh” model was insane when I first met Joe at the Brooklyn offices in 2015. Now I think it could end up becoming the norm.

Mungerisms!

63) I greatly enjoyed reading Charlie Munger’s mental models regarding “human misjudgment” over the break. Long, but worthwhile read and highly relevant to ensure you keep your head in crypto. Full read.

64) Cliff notes: i) Incentives are everything in management. ii) Incentives are everything in management. iii) Incentives are everything in management.

65) iv) We’re both social and tribal which effects our biases. Our friends can’t be scammers, they are our friends! Other foreign groups are scammers with pre-mines and Bitfinex pumps, they should go to jail.

66) v) We hate uncertainty, which is why we cling to things that are familiar when stressed and confused. That’s why we stay in jobs that we hate and buy shit we don’t need (to paraphrase Tyler Durden). If you minimize your daily cognitive load, you can better deal with uncertainty.

67) The reciprocation tendency is big: people like to say yes, and feel guilty after saying no, so start with an irrationally big ask. When you come back with something less insane, your hit rate will be higher. We can all learn from Donald Trump. (That hurts to write.)

68) “Always tell us the bad news promptly, it is the good news that can wait.” If you work for someone who shoots messengers or holds grudges, quit immediately. Skeptics and constructive critics are needed in this industry, where too many are high on moon fumes.

69) We all have an* excessive self-regard tendency. That endowment effect is insanely strong in crypto. (Bull-market geniuses!)* I’m guilty of it too apparently, for not stopping at a mere top 10 list. Surely my 95 theses to start the year will be the greatest thing you read today.

70) “Then again, don’t underestimate the man who overestimates himself.” i.e. fake it til you make it, crypto kidz.

71) And my personal favorite: pride isn’t inherently bad. Many forms of it are harmful, but *justified pride* — in a job well done, or in developing a reputation for being trustworthy for instance — is a very healthy form of pride.

[Redacted

72–94) Either I ran out of time or interest, or I’m legally not allowed to share my final 23 nuggets of word vomit. Hope you got your fill, anyway. I’ll be back here soon, and always on twitter.]

95) If you like this post, and/or if this blog and my twitter banter have helped you make money in the past, and you’d like to send a crypto tip/gift, you can do so at one of these addresses:


----------



## juli (5 Ene 2018)

Mybit estaba creciendo ya a un ritmo serio...y ha habido una entrada de pastaen seco que la ha llevado de 6 y pico a 10,45...ahora corrigiendo.

Moneda con retornos y de cara o cruz, como en su día TAAS. Si no se revela como un SCAM ( en su día, Taas fue igual y se acojonó mucha gente , cuando hoy es una de las mejores monedas del ranking ) , el pastizal va a ser realmente tremendo. El planteamiento es brillante.

Recuerdo que tenían otro tanto como el supply en circulación en la recámara, que en el supply de coinmarketcap no aparece en ninguna parte...aunque no estaba claro si se quemaría, se volcaría ( de golpe, a plazos, etc ). Buen momento para que los holders más conservadores se planteen un ROI.


----------



## Patanegra (5 Ene 2018)

Pedro1234 dijo:


> Hola gente,
> 
> se que no es el propósito del hilo, pero tampoco se dónde preguntarlo...
> 
> ...



hagas lo que hagas date prisa, la fiesta no durara siempre :

---------- Post added 05-ene-2018 at 11:10 ----------




Atheist dijo:


> ¿alguien ha usado gate.io como exchange? ¿es fiable?
> 
> Quiero invertir en QASH y no sé si hacerlo en este exchange (no tengo cuenta en bitfinex. Por otra parte, con la subida tan grande de ayer veis mal timing para entrar (la quiero para holdear)?



si es fiable en mi experiencia, eso si como puedo guardar los QASH en la Nano ledger, no los voy a dejar en el exchange.


----------



## juli (5 Ene 2018)

-bubble- dijo:


> Cuidado con los que hayais comprado Paccoin no os pilleis los dedos y estad atentos.
> 
> El 1 de marzo hacen fork de la moneda y quemarán del orden 1000:1.
> 
> ...



Por favor, no perdamos la pista de ésto. Ya habrás visto que he acompañado aquí salida y crecida de Paccoin ( y , apechugando con la ruleta de rusa de una coin todas sus peculiariodaes - float desmeddo, carga desde Dogecoin, Yobit - mafia & choriceo en néctar - como prncipal distribuidor , parece que podría ir concolidándose , icluso anda al borde del top 100, nada menos ) Vamos hablando, vale ???


----------



## arras2 (5 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Mybit estaba creciendo ya a un ritmo serio...y ha habido una entrada de pastaen seco que la ha llevado de 6 y pico a 10,45...ahora corrigiendo.
> 
> Moneda con retornos y de cara o cruz, como en su día TAAS. Si no se revela como un SCAM , el pastizal va a ser realmente tremendo.
> 
> Recuerdo que tenían otro tanto como el supply en circulación en la recámara, que en el supply de coinmarketcap no aparece en ninguna parte...aunque no estaba claro si se quemaría, se volcaría ( de golpe, a plazos, etc ). Buen momento para que los holders más conservadores se planteen un ROI.



¿Todo esto en cryptopia? ¿Se puede uno fiar o es chiringuito total? No entré ayer en TIX (y ya lleva casi x2m desde que lo dijiste) por estar ahí. Este no es mundo para temerosos.


----------



## Cayo Marcio (5 Ene 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> Parece, y digo parece, está haciendo suelo. Se ve volumen en el entorno de 0,0040 (vs eth). En el anterior máximo, partió desde 0,0019 y llegó a 0,0049. Luego corrigió 5/6 partes de la subida. Ahora partió más o menos de 0,0033 y llegó a 0,0083. Si sigue el patrón y corrige 5/6 partes, el suelo coincide con 0,0040. Veremos, por qué yo no hice ROI y se ha esfumado el beneficio.



Por suerte yo compré a 2.6 $, mientas no baje de eso todo bien para mi. Pero como muchos de aquí esperaba que llegara a 10 para hacer ROI.


----------



## Luizmi (5 Ene 2018)

He vendido mis Dent hace un rato para pillar beneficios, pensáis que le queda subida a esta moneda?


----------



## Cayo Marcio (5 Ene 2018)

Luizmi dijo:


> He vendido mis Dent hace un rato para pillar beneficios, pensáis que le queda subida a esta moneda?



El tiempo dirá , pero en mi opinión le queda bastante subida, solo hay que ver el roadmap de este año...en un mes o dos sacan la app para android y aún les queda expandirse por un montón de países... pero bueno como dice el refrán: más vale pájaro en mano... 

Yo hold a muerte...


----------



## juli (5 Ene 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> ¿Todo esto en cryptopia? ¿Se puede uno fiar o es chiringuito total? No entré ayer en TIX (y ya lleva casi x2m desde que lo dijiste) por estar ahí. Este no es mundo para temerosos.



A mí Cryptopia no me va mal...( cruzo los dedos ). Nunca me han hecho judiadas en plan Bittrex, por ejemplo.

Exchange de segunda, éso sí...pero bueno...yo hasta hoy, sin queja.

Lo de Mybit , otra gaita...en SLACK atienden sólo cuando les da el siroco ( Taas lo hizo igual en btctalk, pese a acusaciones muy serias de SCAM sin decir NI PÍO, un caos ) ...yo, con todo lo bien que pinta LO BUENO que dicen del proyecto, estoy a un paso de ROI...y puerta.

Con la moneda ya en 7 pavos...sinceramente, me pensaría mucho entrar ahora. Y no por Cryptopia, sino por ellos mismos. Y te lo digo en un proyecto que puede ser la hostia...pero no acabo de verlo cuajar, conectar con la gente...son perdonavidas, unos vagos o ambas cosas...


----------



## arras2 (5 Ene 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Acabo de ver de qué va y da mucho yuyu meterse ahí. El equipo parece bueno, bueno para irse de borrachera.
> 
> Dicho esto, probablemente en una semana capitalice igual que Tron :fiufiu:



Pero su cometido ya lo habría cumplido con un x2 en 24h :XX:. Me gustaría poder aumentar mis posiciones seguras, y la única manera es especulando, y actualmente, es totalmente factible. Lo que dijimos de los deberes, ahora mismo da igual que los hagas. Te subas donde te subas ganas. Si me quedo pillado a medio camino con un 20% de mi cartera me da "igual" si a cambio hay posibilidades de tener más dash, eth o BCH.


----------



## arras2 (5 Ene 2018)

Cayo Marcio dijo:


> Por suerte yo compré a 2.6 $, mientas no baje de eso todo bien para mi. Pero como muchos de aquí esperaba que llegara a 10 para hacer ROI.



En 0,040 (sobre los 4,2 pavos) la han parado de bajar. En binance se ha tradeado medio milloncejo de chapas en 3 horillas. Es el soporte importante, si lo pierde... Miedito. 

Otra cosa sobre el precio. Yo lo miro respecto a ETH, no respecto a dólar. No sé si es un error, pero lo hago así con casi todos los tokens. Mirarlo respecto a dólar no te dice gran cosa. Puedes haber subido vs dólar pero haber perdido vs a eth.


----------



## plus ultra (5 Ene 2018)

Atheist dijo:


> ¿alguien ha usado gate.io como exchange? ¿es fiable?
> 
> Quiero invertir en QASH y no sé si hacerlo en este exchange (no tengo cuenta en bitfinex. Por otra parte, con la subida tan grande de ayer veis mal timing para entrar (la quiero para holdear)?



Gate.io por necesidad lo utilice hace unos dias por el tema QTUM,ha mejorado bastante desde que lo utilizara cuando se llamaba BTER.COM era muy lento para las transacciones y empezaron a pedir pasaporte cuando el tema chino,es de los que solo acudiría por "necesidad" 



juli dijo:


> A mí Cryptopia no me va mal...( cruzo los dedos ). Nunca me han hecho judiadas en plan Bittrex, por ejemplo.
> 
> Exchange de segunda, éso sí...pero bueno...yo hasta hoy, sin queja.
> 
> ...



Pues me reafirmo con lo de cryptopia exchange de segunda pero pocos problemas,salvo a tener muy en cuenta que no te avisan si deslistan alguna coin,tienes que entrar regularmente,estoy esperando que me devuelvan unas INPAY que tenia ahi,de resto he tenido mas problemas en exchanges de primera BITTREX,POLONIEX,MTGOX:: que en los de segunda.


----------



## arras2 (5 Ene 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Yo compraría dash pero mentalmente ya no soy capaz, el año pasado me planteara seriamente comprar y estaban a 20 pavos... Ahora debe estar a 1000 o 1500. Me sale más a cuenta con el dinero del que parto andar con otras que con Dash, bitcoin o eth...



A mi me pasa por ejemplo con trigger, que tuve la compra a 1$ y está a 10$, con dent, tuve la compra a 25 veces menos, etc... Es una sensación horrible .

¿Y como lo diversificas entonces? ¿Apuestas a pocos proyectos relativamente económicos y con proyección y a esperar?

A mi me gusta la idea de diversificar y tener una parte para arriesgar y poder alimentar a las otras, aunque todavía no he empezado a ello; sólo tengo coins del top 100.


----------



## michinato (5 Ene 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> *perdido_en_criptos* gracias compañero, habrá que ir metiendo todo en el nano, pero es que el pilón que tengo también me jode dejarlo solo en un ledger, quizá pille un par de ellos más por eso de divide y vencerás.
> 
> Yo tengo windows al día, pero claro...eso que yo sepa, yo en informática soy un completo ignorante, y si mañana un chaval de 16 años me sopla 7 cifras "si las tuviera" de un click de ratón me queda la cara del revés para el resto de la vida.
> 
> Toda información al respecto de esto creo es muy valiosa para todos nosotros.




Lo importante es que el grueso de tus claves privadas hayan sido generadas offline y nunca hayan llegado a estar expuestas.

Si quieres traspasar fondos, tendrás que firmar las transacciones offline.


Un almacenamiento frío bien hecho sigue siendo completamente seguro.

Y para la gente que prefiera algo más sencillo puede usar HW wallets como Ledger, Trezor, etc.



Esto como siempre para grandes cantidades, para cosas más pequeñas, creo que de momento hay margen.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (5 Ene 2018)

Otra que creo que hay mirar de cerca por su potencial (acabo de entrar hace un rato) es Substratum. Donde cada usuario comparte ancho de banda sobrante para hacer de host para webs.

Para el que no lo sepa el negocio de hosting web de calidad es muy boyante y muy caro, de hecho la partida que más beneficios da al monstruo Amazon es su AWS (Servicio de nube y herramientas para webs, bases de datos, etc).

Otra que me quedé fuera parecida a Substratum y que creo que será un cohete es Gladius, es un CDN y anti DDS donde los usuarios ayudan con su ancho de banda (y cobran tokens por ello). Esta última sale a exchanges el 14 de febrero, su ICO duró un suspiro y no me quedaba munición para entrar.


----------



## arras2 (5 Ene 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Yo ahora mismo tengo en:
> 
> Utrust
> Stream Data
> ...



Totalmente diferente a mi, debo ser muy muy conservador (manejo cifras muy muy pequeñas para lo que se mueve aquí -estoy pasando a 5 cifras ahora...-). 

Yo, de las de arriba, lo que veo es que crecen poco comparado con otras, pero crecen, te van dando réditos, y ante una probable brutal caída, pienso que pueden remontar mejor posteriormente. Si tuviera la sangre fría de tradear, lo suyo sería salirte a dólar en las caídas y entrar en las fuertes en esos momentos, pero si lo hago sé que me saldrá mal, así que hodl. Las caídas del 50% con el money que manejo de momento las llevo bien. 

He pensado distribuir:

50% a monedas top (básicamente ETH y DASH, y si pudiera empezar a tener 
BCH mejor, por qué da la sensación que algo se cuece con ella).
30% a monedas de medio rango (NEO, PIVX, OMG, ENG, KMD, etc...)
20% especulación (aquí es donde más flojeo y donde todavía no me he metido)

Ahora mismo llevo aprox:

ETH llevo un 37%
DASH un 24%
ENG 13%
IOTA 10%
y de NEO, KMD y QASH u 5% aprox. en cada

Mis ideas son, si iota remonta al precio que entré (estoy muy por debajo, entré vs eth y al subir tanto eth, le pierdo un 35%), reducirla o incluso suprimirla para aumentar posiciones en otras monedas con potencial de las que se comentan por aquí (PIVX, OMG, de este estilo, todavía no decidido). Para esto necesito un milagro, una noticia Q bestial. 

Y reducir ENG (suponiendo que pegue otro pump) y con lo obtenido meterlo a especulación pura y dura con una pequeña parte del eth que tengo ahora. ENG no me voy a deshacer del todo, la idea, si no la he entendido mal me parece fascinante, y con el supuesto soporte que tiene, decido arriesgar y dejar ahí un pellizco de mi capital.

Si con la especulación se rasca algo, a partes iguales, para cada uno de los tramos. El 50% de lo rascado a las top, el 30% a las monedas con potencial o nuevas monedas que ya estén consolidadas y el 20% a la especulación.

Agradezco tu respuesta. Me hace reflexionar.


----------



## djun (5 Ene 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> Lo de los exchanges es de traca, poco a poco empiezan a funcionar los exchanges descentralizados, deberíais probar alguno.



¿Alguien conce exchanges descentralizados? ¿Los habeis utilizado? ¿Que tal funcionan?


----------



## michinato (5 Ene 2018)

Unos cuantos números acerca de Ethereum:



*Direcciones*:

Ethereum actualmente va por 18 millones de direcciones con saldo. Hace un año había 950.000 direcciones.

Hay que tener en cuenta que en Ethereum no hay UTXOs, es decir, la "vuelta" de las transacciones se queda en tu dirección en vez de crear una nueva.



*Transacciones*:

En las últimas 24 horas se han realizado 1.339.393 transacciones sobre la red Ethereum.

Según comentaban en algún twit, esto es más que todas las demás criptos juntas. No he hecho la suma, así que no tengo la certeza de que sea cierto, pero siguen siendo una barbaridad de transacciones comparadas con las de otras blockchains.



*Cotización*:

Para terminar, una casualidad.

Hace justo dos años (05/01/2016) la cotización de ETH estaba a 0,975 $

Hoy (05/01/2018) la cotización de ETH ha llegado a 985 $.










Ha hecho el x1000 en 2 años exactos.


----------



## EDV (5 Ene 2018)

Lo que me pregunto es qué potencial tiene ETH para el futuro. Yo este año sí le veo multiplicándose por 3 valiendo 3000$

El año pasado se multiplicó por 10 pero hacer eso sería un marketcap monstruoso mientras que a 3000$ a finales de año tendría un algo superior al de bitcoin actual, que para entonces tendrá otro.

En todo esto tendrán mucho que decir los proyectos que se vayan muriendo, no puede haber 1000 criptos válidas. Según vayan quedando las elegidas, éstas valdrán un potosí. Y dada la burbuja, el nivel de especulación actual y que cada vez más gente habla de ellas , creo que entre 2018 y 2019 se dará la muerte de muchas.


----------



## species8472 (5 Ene 2018)

michinato dijo:


> Artículo con 95 puntos acerca del mundo de las criptomonedas.
> 
> 95 Crypto Theses for 2018
> 
> ...



Veo sombras en el artículo, por ejemplo dice que los utility token tenderán a zero. ¿No son los utility tokens las blockchains que precisamente hacen cosas además de servir de moneda de valor o intercambio? Justamente son estos tokens los que tienen demanda "real" aparte de especulativa. Es cierto que tendrán vaivenes fuertes en la cotización puesto por la vorágine especulativa, pero conforme su uso de demanda "real" se incremente se crearán suelos a esa cotización lo que irá disminuyendo el vaiven, cosa que no ocurre con el resto.

Otra, dice que el dinero institucional será el último en entrar...ya está entrando ese dinero. Compras de cientos de millones de euros no las hacen 3 amigos con su dinero de bolsillo. El último dinero en entrar será justamente el de las personas de a pié una vez vean que el dinero institucional ha entrado con todo y eso les de seguridad


----------



## Luztu (5 Ene 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> Totalmente diferente a mi, debo ser muy muy conservador (manejo *cifras muy muy pequeñas para lo que se mueve aquí -estoy pasando a 5 cifras ahora*...-).
> 
> Yo, de las de arriba, lo que veo es que crecen poco comparado con otras, pero crecen, te van dando réditos, y ante una probable brutal caída, pienso que pueden remontar mejor posteriormente. Si tuviera la sangre fría de tradear, lo suyo sería salirte a dólar en las caídas y entrar en las fuertes en esos momentos, pero si lo hago sé que me saldrá mal, así que hodl. Las caídas del 50% con el money que manejo de momento las llevo bien.
> 
> ...




Con 5 cifras te refieres a 10.000 USD? eso son cifras pequeñas para lo que se mueve aquí? pero cabrones cuanto tenéis en criptos??? ::


----------



## Insert Coin. (5 Ene 2018)

D_M dijo:


> Yo tb tengo una pendiente, en mi caso de una wallet a otra, por lo visto pasa a veces que se congestiona la cola de transacciones Ethereum cuando hay mucho tráfico por hay ICOs y/o los putos criptogatos que generan mucho tráfico.



Probablemente sea porque metiste poco gas price
La web de gas station te dicen entre otras cosas cuanto gas price hay que meter según el tráfico que haya en cada momento
https://ethgasstation.info/


----------



## haruki murakami (5 Ene 2018)

Divad dijo:


> Surfear con 100 valores :XX: eso es una trampa mortal ya que nunca sabrás cuando recoge velas el bot, aquí lo han puesto de tal manera que solo los listos que sepan los valores que van bailando (como si fuese un reloj) tengan las de ganar y la exchange no reparta tanto beneficio.
> 
> Para saber el techo habría que irse a otra exchange con el par qash y que no tenga la misma guarrada ::
> 
> Esta me la guardo en la cartera 8:



Divad, lo de QASH yo sabia que no iba a subir tanto..y solo fue una cantidad que puse como experimento, la verdad es que fue solamente un impulso sin fundamento, solo un experimento. Ahi las tengo todavia,


Y mira tu, ya estoy a solo 5% de que me pueda conseguir los DASH si bitcoin sube un poquito mas, mientras DASH se mantenga estable...como dato interesante es que el volumen en USD con bitcoin se encuentra de nuevo en maximos...ha venido creciendo desde hace mas de dia y medio, viene desde los 17MM, y esta en 23.5MM... claro que DASH tambien viene subiendo...

Bitcoin, sigue siendo refugio de valor despues de pump de alts del top, asi no le guste a muchos.

Saludos companero...igual estamos para ganar todos.


----------



## juli (5 Ene 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> Pues me reafirmo con lo de cryptopia exchange de segunda pero pocos problemas,salvo a tener muy en cuenta que no te avisan si deslistan alguna coin,tienes que entrar regularmente,estoy esperando que me devuelvan unas INPAY que tenia ahi,de resto he tenida mas problemas en exchanges de primera BITTEX,POLONIEX,MTGOX:: que en los de segunda.



Sabes cómo va lo de ampliar máximos de withdraval en Cryptopia ?

Gracias.


----------



## haruki murakami (5 Ene 2018)

Atheist dijo:


> ¿alguien ha usado gate.io como exchange? ¿es fiable?
> 
> Quiero invertir en QASH y no sé si hacerlo en este exchange (no tengo cuenta en bitfinex. Por otra parte, con la subida tan grande de ayer veis mal timing para entrar (la quiero para holdear)?



Companero, yo creo que es posible que te puedas subir ahora...es posible que baje un poquito mas, pero es que hay mucha gente que se posiciono ayer, y no creo que la dejen bajar menos de 1.40 a menos que Bitcoin se ponga modo agujero negro...que creo aun es pronto para decirlo...como veas subir al bitcoin 5% mas...ya estaremos hablando de que se puede activar....


----------



## Gian Gastone (5 Ene 2018)

una pregunta sobre UPHOLD.

Creo que la plataforma te permite crear tarjetas Mastercard virtuales para la compra online, pero no te da una tarjeta física para utilizarla en cajeros.

Cual es la mejor forma de o plataforma de obtener una tarjeta FISICA y cargarla con criptomonedas, si la hay.?

Supongo que las comisiones seran altas.


----------



## Claudius (5 Ene 2018)

michinato dijo:


> Unos cuantos números acerca de Ethereum:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Brutal el crecimiento en 2 años eh? 
La red que más valor transmite, +1M de tx día y casi nadie se ha dado cuenta de eso hasta ahora, lleva así varios meses desde el boom ICO.


----------



## species8472 (5 Ene 2018)

Lo de Zoin espectacular, ha hecho casi un X100 desde verano. ¿cual creeís que puede ser su evolución en 2018? ¿puede irse a valer lo que un Zcash? eso le daría un x50 aún. El caso es que por comunidad, equipo y como la están orientando me gusta mucho mucho.


----------



## Claudius (5 Ene 2018)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> una pregunta sobre UPHOLD.
> 
> Creo que la plataforma te permite crear tarjetas Mastercard virtuales para la compra online, pero no te da una tarjeta física para utilizarla en cajeros.
> 
> ...



Spectrocoin, te da tarjeta de débito y cuenta IBAN gratis.
Tengo invitación para el alta si me la pides por privado. Gracias y de nada.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (5 Ene 2018)

¿Cuándo véis posible una corrección en ETH? Quiero entrar a cargar para tener disponible en un par de ICOs y pillar criptos vía ETH-->criptos


----------



## lurker (5 Ene 2018)

Llevo con unas XEM desaparecidas en bittrex desde el 25 de diciembre (me las mandé desde spectrocoin, incluyendo address y message y mirando la transacción en la blockchain de NEM no sale nada raro). He puesto tickets al support y ni puto caso, solo mensajes automáticos. Qué puta cruz lo de los exchanges scammers ::

*juli*, me suena que a ti te pasó algo parecido y al final las conseguiste?

edito: vaya día, poet to the moon, dent to the moon, kin to the moon...y se supone que el btc está en modo agujero negro? el juego ha cambiado ienso:


----------



## Esse est deus (5 Ene 2018)

Kukulkam dijo:


> Mi cartera esta repleta del mercado asiático, es por mi forma de ver la geopolítica, en europa , solo los suizos y paises del este estan desarrollando tech blockchain, el resto es un erial, en América parecido, en cambio ASIA, tiene la gente el dinero y las cabezas que faltan aquí...
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk



Así me manejo yo. Especulativo y de crecimiento: Asia (eso sí, los chinos son perfectos estafadores también y con una sonrisa amplia) 

China va a doblar y copiar exactamente lo que haga occidente y lo va a apoyar. Trabajan espejando y adaptando a sus condiciones. 

En Occidente: desde el 1 de enero de este 2018 el secreto bancario ha muerto. Un viejo mundo muero, uno nuevo llega: privacidad, privacidad y privacidad en las cryptos. 

El resto de occidente es ingenio e innovación: las propuestas y modelos seguiran por aquí y por aquí estarán la tecnología más avanzanda (de momento).


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (5 Ene 2018)

QTUM, Quantum, creo que se va a máximos en breves. Aclaro que voy dentro, quizás mi visión está distorsionada...
Capitalización moderadamente alta... $5.230.650.704 USD

Es sistema y creo que la patrocina Roger Ver (o eso pone en su web): 
Qtum is definitely one of the projects everyone should be keeping their eye on.
– Roger Ver, World’s First Major Investor in Bitcoin Startups

---------- Post added 05-ene-2018 at 14:26 ----------

subiendo un 25% hoy, está a un 10% de máximos históricos


----------



## jorgitonew (5 Ene 2018)

Atheist dijo:


> ¿alguien ha usado gate.io como exchange? ¿es fiable?
> 
> Quiero invertir en QASH y no sé si hacerlo en este exchange (no tengo cuenta en bitfinex. Por otra parte, con la subida tan grande de ayer veis mal timing para entrar (la quiero para holdear)?



era el que antes de llamaba bter


----------



## michinato (5 Ene 2018)

species8472 dijo:


> Veo sombras en el artículo, por ejemplo dice que los utility token tenderán a zero. ¿No son los utility tokens las blockchains que precisamente hacen cosas además de servir de moneda de valor o intercambio? Justamente son estos tokens los que tienen demanda "real" aparte de especulativa. Es cierto que tendrán vaivenes fuertes en la cotización puesto por la vorágine especulativa, pero conforme su uso de demanda "real" se incremente se crearán suelos a esa cotización lo que irá disminuyendo el vaiven, cosa que no ocurre con el resto.
> 
> Otra, dice que el dinero institucional será el último en entrar...ya está entrando ese dinero. Compras de cientos de millones de euros no las hacen 3 amigos con su dinero de bolsillo. El último dinero en entrar será justamente el de las personas de a pié una vez vean que el dinero institucional ha entrado con todo y eso les de seguridad







Me encanta que haya debate sobre esto, coincidamos o no, ya que lo veo más interesante que el típico post de "he comprado 5 zoin". 



A ver, coincido en que lo que merece la pena son las blockchains que "hacen cosas", pero eso y lo de los "utility tokens" son dos cosas distintas. 


El punto clave, a lo que entiendo que se refiere el artículo sería algo así como: ¿hasta donde es necesario tu token para "hacer esas cosas"? 


En la gran mayoría de los casos podrías sustituir el token X por cualquier cripto con valor monetario (BTC, LTC, XMR, etc) y todo funcionaría igual, se seguirían haciendo esas cosas.



Por ejemplo, si quieres pagar la tarifa de datos de tu móvil, no necesitas tener DENT. Merece más la pena tener dinero ($, €, BTC, etc.) y pagar con ese dinero el servicio que quieras utilizar, o si te obligan a utilizar un token para darte el servicio, se cambiaría en el momento.

Lo normal es que la gente quiera tener dinero multipropósito que pueda usar en cualquier sitio, no 1000 tokens diferentes, uno para cada cosa que quiera comprar o usar.



Lo que comenta también el autor es que teniendo en cuenta lo anterior, a lo que se va a ir tendiendo es a que los "utility tokens" cambien de filosofía y pasen a ser una especie de "security token". 

En este caso sería como tener una porción de la empresa, un token que representara una "acción" por la cual eres dueño de parte de la empresa que da ese servicio (seguimos con blockchains que hacen cosas) y obtener una parte de sus beneficios.





Creo que por dinero institucional se refiere a dinero de los propios estados / Bancos Centrales. Ahora están viniendo los Futuros, en nada ETFs y después quizás los Bancos Centrales, que serán los últimos en entrar.

"the institutions will be the last money in this time, with the futures market and custody solutions just coming online, and the mythical ETFs perhaps not too far behind"


----------



## davitin (5 Ene 2018)

La que acabara siendo un pelotazo acojonante sera Iot Chain, creo que es la imitacion china de iota.


----------



## jorgitonew (5 Ene 2018)

species8472 dijo:


> Lo de Zoin espectacular, ha hecho casi un X100 desde verano. ¿cual creeís que puede ser su evolución en 2018? ¿puede irse a valer lo que un Zcash? eso le daría un x50 aún. El caso es que por comunidad, equipo y como la están orientando me gusta mucho mucho.



si los planes van saliendo puede superar los 100 dólares.

zcoin ya los ha superado

---------- Post added 05-ene-2018 at 14:41 ----------




michinato dijo:


> Me encanta que haya debate sobre esto, coincidamos o no, ya que lo veo más interesante que el típico post de "he comprado 5 zoin".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



esto es clave.... parece que ahora hay que descentralizar todo y no es así

la clave esta en estudiar la eficiencia de una aplicación... es más eficiente una app centralizada o descentralizada?? cual es la que mejor soluciona los problemas de la gente??


----------



## Alotrópico (5 Ene 2018)

Parece que btc ya remonta, no? Según una página que compartió paketazo ( pedazo de aporte por cierto) que suma la oferta y demanda de muchos exchanges de cada alt con btc, solo eth y Dash sumaban más demanda que oferta, y ya cada vez van más cercanos a igualarse, mientras que btc con Fiat se sigue mantienendo más demanda de btc que oferta. 
Espero que no vuelva ésto al modo agujero negro










Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## DEREC (5 Ene 2018)

davitin dijo:


> La que acabara siendo un pelotazo acojonante sera Iot Chain, creo que es la imitacion china de iota.



¿donde la has pillado?

el grafico me gusta mucho, está corrigiendo excesos y va al soporte de 4 $, de ahi pa arriba.


----------



## impacto (5 Ene 2018)

Juli, por lo de DENT, la estatua... como la querras? De bronce? oro? subrrealista? realista??o estilo la de CR7 de Madeira? jajajaja Vaya bicho que han montado, eso si que es un agujero negro, no suelta un token ni dios xDDD ( tienes la bandejaa a topisiiimooooo jajaja) Voy a montar un excel con la extrapolación de precios de los datos sobre el valor real, y sobre el precio al que lo venden las compañias, el unico problemilla que le veo es: Que liberen supply salvajemente... y que al final creo que aunque todavia tiene mucho margen es como otras coins, que puede tener un precio limite absoluto, y que ya no salga rentable o que pueda ser destructivo ( como el BTC con el tema de la energía electrica necesaria para moverlo (insostenible se pongan los Bitcoineros como quieran, o la BK de Eth, con un crecimiento de cagarse para atras, que sin la actualización, la convierte tambien tarde o temprano, en insostenible o el dualismo etico/moral de DASH, quieren ser la moneda de todos, quieren ser anonimos (ja), quieren ser la ppal pasarela criptofiat y todo esto adaptandose a las leyes y las regulaciones de EEUU... xDLOL) Me he encontrado 500 TRX en una cuenta de liqui en la que tenia unos PAT, que hago? Los cambio ya por otra? o espero a que lleguen a la cap de BTC? jajajajajaj Esos hdp ( no solo ellos) estan caricaturizando y vanalizando el criptomundo, la ostia que vendrá para los que no saben en donde meten la pasta... (XRP x ejemplo) DE ORDAGO, a la grande, osea al BTC xDD


----------



## Ninoshka (5 Ene 2018)

impacto dijo:


> Juli, por lo de DENT, la estatua... como la querras? De bronce? oro? subrrealista? realista??o estilo la de CR7 de Madeira? jajajaja Vaya bicho que han montado, eso si que es un agujero negro, no suelta un token ni dios xDDD ( tienes la bandejaa a topisiiimooooo jajaja) Voy a montar un excel con la extrapolación de precios de los datos sobre el valor real, y sobre el precio al que lo venden las compañias, el unico problemilla que le veo es: Que liberen supply salvajemente... y que al final creo que aunque todavia tiene mucho margen es como otras coins, que puede tener un precio limite absoluto, y que ya no salga rentable o que pueda ser destructivo ( como el BTC con el tema de la energía electrica necesaria para moverlo (insostenible se pongan los Bitcoineros como quieran, o la BK de Eth, con un crecimiento de cagarse para atras, que sin la actualización, la convierte tambien tarde o temprano, en insostenible o el dualismo etico/moral de DASH, quieren ser la moneda de todos, quieren ser anonimos (ja), quieren ser la ppal pasarela criptofiat y todo esto adaptandose a las leyes y las regulaciones de EEUU... xDLOL) Me he encontrado 500 TRX en una cuenta de liqui en la que tenia unos PAT, que hago? Los cambio ya por otra? o espero a que lleguen a la cap de BTC? jajajajajaj Esos hdp ( no solo ellos) estan caricaturizando y vanalizando el criptomundo, la ostia que vendrá para los que no saben en donde meten la pasta... (XRP x ejemplo) DE ORDAGO, a la grande, osea al BTC xDD




Por qué agujero negro? me puedes explicar por favor.

Gracias.


----------



## davitin (5 Ene 2018)

DEREC dijo:


> ¿donde la has pillado?
> 
> el grafico me gusta mucho, está corrigiendo excesos y va al soporte de 4 $, de ahi pa arriba.



No he pillado...aun.

Segun coinmarketcap los tienes en okex, huobi y bibox...yo solo estoy registrado en okex pero todavia no lo he usado, no te puedo decir si es fiable o que.


----------



## Intop (5 Ene 2018)

Queria comprar unas chapas de COSS pero con lo mal que va la web me lo estoy pensando. Como comenta algún compi el exchange de coss.io se queda en blanco si estas logeado y no te deja hacer nada.

Una opción que he visto es comprar por EtherDelta y después pasarla a la cartera de Coss pero cada vez tengo más dudas de esta moneda con lo mal que va su propio exchange.

Y una duda. ¿si tienes coss fuera de su exchange también te pasan dividendos?

Gracias!
Un saludo.


----------



## DEREC (5 Ene 2018)

davitin dijo:


> No he pillado...aun.
> 
> Segun coinmarketcap los tienes en okex, huobi y bibox...yo solo estoy registrado en okex pero todavia no lo he usado, no te puedo decir si es fiable o que.



Arañando un poquito veo que de momento es puro humo, han lanzado un token de ethereum sin mas y todo el rollo de IOT, DAG, Wallet lo dejan para el 2018.
Puede que vayan en serio, o no. El grafico me sigue gustando y esta para un x10 .


----------



## Ikkyu (5 Ene 2018)

Como veis MYRIAD para especular? Precio bajo, bastante comunidad tras ella si mirais en bitcointalk

Podria ser royo Verge, para hacer pasta y salirse cuando este hiper burbujeada. La cosa es que hace relativamente poco hizo un buen pump pero lleva una semana sin moverse


----------



## davitin (5 Ene 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Esto ya debería ser obligatorio, que cuando compras un token tuvieses derechos legales sobre los beneficios de la empresa como accionista. Eso ya le daría valor al token al margen de que no se utilizase para nada. Y no hay desfases entre el valor del token y los beneficios de la empresa, que pueden ir por otra parte.
> 
> Para lo único que sirve en muchos casos es para financiar el chiringuito de los que hicieron la empresa sin responsabilidad legal alguna.



Lo que yo me pregunto es lo siguiente...cuando alguna de las empresas que estan creando proyectos criptos acabe cotizando en la bolsa...que va a ser de los tokens? seran una especie de "acciones" paralelas o que coño? se desinflara el valor del token al salir a bolsa la empresa?

En un grupo de telegram en el que estoy registrado, hubo un comentario sobre un proyecto cripto que me dio que pensar...habia gente quejandose de que el proyecto era muy bueno pero el marketing que hacian era muy malo y el valor del token no subia, que no se preocupaban de listarlo en mas exchanges y tal y cual...y un tipo escribio que para que coño iban a querer los del equipo del proyecto que el token subiera, si ellos ya tenian un monton de clientes con contratos firmados esperando a que el proyecto terminara, y que igualmente se iban a hacer ricos aunque el token no subiera, por eso estaban pasando de todo y solo iban a lo tecnico, por que ya tenian clientela y el token se la sudaba, lo habian usado para fianciarse y luego los "himbersores" a tomar por culo...no dire que proyecto es, pero el comentario me dejo ralladisimo.


----------



## perdido_en_criptos (5 Ene 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Lo que yo me pregunto es lo siguiente...cuando alguna de las empresas que estan creando proyectos criptos acabe cotizando en la bolsa...que va a ser de los tokens? seran una especie de "acciones" paralelas o que coño? se desinflara el valor del token al salir a bolsa la empresa?
> 
> En un grupo de telegram en el que estoy registrado, hubo un comentario sobre un proyecto cripto que me dio que pensar...habia gente quejandose de que el proyecto era muy bueno pero el marketing que hacian era muy malo y el valor del token no subia, que no se preocupaban de listarlo en mas exchanges y tal y cual...y un tipo escribio que para que coño iban a querer los del equipo del proyecto que el token subiera, si ellos ya tenian un monton de clientes con contratos firmados esperando a que el proyecto terminara, y que igualmente se iban a hacer ricos aunque el token no subiera, por eso estaban pasando de todo y solo iban a lo tecnico, por que ya tenian clientela y el token se la sudaba, lo habian usado para fianciarse y luego los "himbersores" a tomar por culo...no dire que proyecto es, pero el comentario me dejo ralladisimo.



El proyecto del que hablas parece Monaco 

Puede que me equivoque pero precisamente esa gente decidió que el token fuera totalmente independiente de la operativa de la empresa que habían formado, decepcionando así a un porronazo de peña ::


----------



## Latunero Incorregible (5 Ene 2018)

He pillado unas chapillas de travelflex, el proyecto promete y las posibilidades pueden ser buenas.

Cambiando de tema, algo exchange que se pueda comprar en euros y que no sea la pura mierda de kraken, que me tiene hasta los putos cojones?

Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ClanesDeLaLuna (5 Ene 2018)

Alguna opinión acerca de lumens?
Parece que ya ha corregido bastante cómo entrar?

Enviado desde mi Aquaris U Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Gian Gastone (5 Ene 2018)

yo tambien he pillado travelflex, si la aceptan en ScanSky, AirBnB, Aerolineas como medio de pago puede ser un bombazo.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (5 Ene 2018)

Intop dijo:


> Queria comprar unas chapas de COSS pero con lo mal que va la web me lo estoy pensando. Como comenta algún compi el exchange de coss.io se queda en blanco si estas logeado y no te deja hacer nada.
> 
> Una opción que he visto es comprar por EtherDelta y después pasarla a la cartera de Coss pero cada vez tengo más dudas de esta moneda con lo mal que va su propio exchange.
> 
> ...



Coss ha ido bien desde el principio pero es cierto que estas 2 últimas semanas está petardeando mucho.

Si te logeas (en dashboard) hay un tutorial de como cobrar dividendo si tienes los COSS en tu wallet personal. 

La nueva interfaz, la pasarela FIAT y las tarjetas de débito marcaran el futuro de COSS este 2018, si vence sus dificultades técnicas lo puede petar.


----------



## trancos123 (5 Ene 2018)

Poco a poco SophiaTX va subiendo (0,82$)
SophiaTX (SPHTX) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap


----------



## juli (5 Ene 2018)

michinato dijo:


> A ver, coincido en que lo que merece la pena son las blockchains que "hacen cosas", pero eso y lo de los "utility tokens" son dos cosas distintas.



Él también lo cree así...pero se hace una pequeña pajilla mental. De hecho, reivindica apaños en la Real Life mediante criptos..que ya existen , como Patientory - perfil que encaja como un guante en esa crítica a los tokens - en el caso de apuntalar un sistema sanitario yankee que da grima.

Creo que simplemente extrapola en exceso un ambiente de overbooking de tokens evidente...es una imagen de hartazgo de lo más comprensible, no más. Acto seguido , surge el apunte, casi automaticamente, que hace Michinato sobre cuáles sirven y cuáles no - o no necesariamente -. Personalmente, creo que los Tokens, sobre todo de ETH, son una gran espoleta para no preocuparse de grandes horizontes y centrarse en aplicaciones específicas, cuestión de gran liberación de los devs , y por tanto, muy positiva y productiva...independientemente de que luego esas aplicaciones sean integradas o recreadas en criptosistemas más amplios. Y precisamente ésa es la jugada maestra de Buterin y ETH ( por éso aludo a veces con cierta pelotudez a que falta una declaración de inteciones y canonización del estado de las cosas en la plataforma central de ETH, porque ésa es la parte del conrato social de Ethereum...que no sólo la contrapate ha cumplido, sino que lo ha hecho hasta el hastó ( y aquí, la saturacón de Tokens yo la entiendo en una aportación positiva...y no negativa - a la que muchos nos hemos podido acoger, seguro, por lo desmedido de todo ello...pero que indudablemente aporta grandes avances..y además, estimula a seguir en ello...Y AL SOPORTE QUE FACILITE EXPRIMIRLOS ).





species8472 dijo:


> Lo de Zoin espectacular, ha hecho casi un X100 desde verano. ¿cual creeís que puede ser su evolución en 2018? ¿puede irse a valer lo que un Zcash? eso le daría un x50 aún. El caso es que por comunidad, equipo y como la están orientando me gusta mucho mucho.



Esto es extrapolable a Phore y PIVX.

Phore, petadón de salida...un x 10 en un par de días, OK...pero ahora te lees el roadmap y su discordd y apesta a movida de chavalillos...y si hasdegustado la obsesiva hiperactividad del team de PIVX...UH-UH-UH... :S

El team de Zcoin tiene muy buena pinta...el de Zoin, malísima. De hecho, hasta haae nada lo que dejaban trascender es que sólo había un DEV operativo ( por cierto, un payaso perdonavidas de cuidado que se asoma a su slack a insultar holders, poner a parir a los impulsores del proyecto porque le pagan a destiempo, etc...un verdadero gañán que da a la moneda un aura de tienda de Marujas de barrio de flipar - habría que decir que otros integrantes del soporte son exactamene todo lo contrario, de ahí lo aberrante del mierdoso ése - ). EL caso es que, tanto en Phore respecto a PIVX, como en Zoin respecto a Zcoin, cualquier BUG, etc es abordado a machete en cero coma y por gente capacitada - un par de ellos en la mismísima base del protocolo que las 4 comparten , por ejemplo - ...y éso da mucha tranquilidad para holdear...igual que unos roadmaps de una especificidad quirúrgica ...contra las ambiguedades y evidentemes limitaciones de las que vienen detrás, y éso a un nivel elemental como el de los roadmaps de las dos "fusildadas" ( ante una urgencia como la antes señalada del protocolo central o forks no deseados en PIVX e incluso hackeos...mejor ni pensar, porque dan las 7 cagaleras de la muélte aún adivinando una capacidad TOTAL -).

Dicho éso...el empujón de ZOIn, es descomunal...y su float y los holders ya creados es pero que muy posible que le lleven a precios de ensueño...cosa que deseo de corazón para todo el forerío metido en el ajo ...pero al lorito, que pronto, muy pronto, se va a poder constatar solideces, proyectos con partners ya muy cuajados con banca, txartelas, etc ...y expresiones de pánico 7/u olvido en quien se maneje con lentitud y/o torpeza...porque el mercado de noobs que está inflándose hasta el infinit y más allá, también está enriqueciendo acojonantemente a cryptohimbersores de más cuajo que con asegurar un x2 mensual ( por decir algo mascable ) ya van a multiplicar sus millonarias posiciones...y el grueso de ésas carteras recaerá, para canonizar el Crypto Olimpo en proyectos bien más contrastados que los recién llegados, y éso , en una posición dominante de mercado que es lo que mucho están definiendo ahora, pumpeen o no, va a proyectar proyectos listos para , al menos INICIAR, una expansión global...y otros que se quedarán en pirotecnia y alos que por ejemplo Visa, no hará puto caso antes de 1ue 50 monedas, por eejmplo, se definan como mastodontes del sector.

Y personalmente, en el nicho de monedas anónimas, veo 5 ó 6 proyectos muy desarrollados y que antes de varano ya habrán abrazado posiciones de mercado caciquiles desde las que van a rebanar pescuezos como un dominguero mosquitos...con lo que en casos de coins anónimas recién llegadas, valorar que su mayor valía es la pasta, creo sincera y humildemente que no deja de ser muy recomendable ( ni una valía de tres pares de cojones, vive diox ).

En fin...los mejores deseos de gestión de todo éso. Yo a buena parte de mis Zoin ya les he dado buena boleta hacia PIVX y Zcash...y con Phore estoy esperando a su beta de marketplace anunciada pàra "pronto" este primer trimestre, para exprimirle hasta los higadillos y mandar, si no todo, gran parte , a esas otras opciones quecreo que se an a zampar el nicho como un petit suisse ).

Al final y respecto a este asunto...recordemos que el canibalismo de Nakamoto no es más que la imposiciń y optimización hacia tus competiodres de una posición dominante de mercado...que por cierto, BTC ya comparte HOY con varios proyectos que lo están ejecutando descaradamente desde el TOP 10...y a ello se unirán bastantes más, algo más abajo. Y esos "estadios" de Shitland, así como otros parecidos , están al caer. El caso es que a coins basadas en "repeticiones" y hasta "tripeticiones" de fórmulas ya ejecutadas y hasta optmizadas , les veo, personalmente, bastante mnos futuro que por ejemplo a un mini-token de ETH que lo esté petando con una aplicación puntual y menor...que sólo hace él ( y que le valdrá tanto para crecer, como para integrarse en sistemas mayores de impacto global...del que se aprovecharán - Resumiendo : yo a aplicaciones puntuales, las veo "objeto de sinergias" y a las copias sin aportes de innovación, "objeto de exterminio"...that is the question -).



*edit : * Por favor, alguien con experiencia en subir límits de withdravals en Cryptopia. zanks.


----------



## davitin (5 Ene 2018)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> yo tambien he pillado travelflex, si la aceptan en ScanSky, AirBnB, Aerolineas como medio de pago puede ser un bombazo.



Donde las has pillado? estan en ico o ya estan listadas?


----------



## Venganza. (5 Ene 2018)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Mercado en máximo histórico al paso que vamos en unos meses nos plantamos en 1 billón europeo. Lo que viene a ser el PIB de España. Yo creo que ya van quedando menos dudas de que este mundillo pueda ser una burbuja.
> 
> Lo mismo en 2020 en CoinMarketcap empezamos a ver un % de capitalización sobre FIAT disponible en el mundo, lo complicado aquí es saber el FIAT, ya que se imprime a miles de millones al día, pero el día que se estime bien cuanto FIAT hay y cuanto en cripto y empiece una batalla no habrá cuenta atrás.
> 
> Será una batalla de 3 pares de narices, ¿que harán los gobiernos? Ahí está mi única duda.



joder. con q dure un anyo mas la burbuja me conformo. un a;ito es todo lo q necesito virgencita.


----------



## impacto (5 Ene 2018)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> yo tambien he pillado travelflex, si la aceptan en ScanSky, AirBnB, Aerolineas como medio de pago puede ser un bombazo.



Y por que las iban a aceptar ahí?? Hay algún tipo de información al respecto en alguna parte?? Yo lo que veo y leo es que ellos quieren que les acepten ahí, pero no son los primeros que quieren o buscan eso sin conseguir nada. Para el que sepa un poco de travelflex (no tengo ni idea más allá de lo que se puede leer en la web) y puede aclarar un poco más si tienen alguna alianza con alguna, y ya os digo yo que de las que ponen en su web (Bristish, kayak, airbnb, etc) por ahora no tienen nada, más que muchos deseos de que les acepten, si alguien pudiese aportar información al respecto estaría bien, la criptomoneda que se haga con el nicho de mercado de los viajes ( mediante promos o por superioridad o acuerdos) será un puto pelotazo, yo ya me he comido dos truñacos, de viajes, pero no cesaré en mi empeño de subirme a ese tren, no obstante no me montare ni en una carreta ni en un triciclo para llegar al tren... y esta ICO tiene malisima pinta... igualmente unas chapitas postICO, cuando este barata por si suena la flauta podrían caer, a ver quien puede aportar algo... Yo veo otro bitcoinero con delirios de grandeza pero bueno... igual es esta... (El peor momento para hacer una ICO es cuando el mercado esta hinchadisimo)

Si me arrojais luz sobre estos temas, sobretodo el que les hace diferente, os estaré muy agradecidos :ienso:


----------



## Latunero Incorregible (5 Ene 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Donde las has pillado? estan en ico o ya estan listadas?



En ico, con este referido te llevas un 1.5% más

TravelFlex - Your Next ICO

Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Intop (5 Ene 2018)

Intop dijo:


> Queria comprar unas chapas de COSS pero con lo mal que va la web me lo estoy pensando. Como comenta algún compi el exchange de coss.io se queda en blanco si estas logeado y no te deja hacer nada.
> 
> Una opción que he visto es comprar por EtherDelta y después pasarla a la cartera de Coss pero cada vez tengo más dudas de esta moneda con lo mal que va su propio exchange.
> 
> ...



No se si para bien o para mal pero acaban de poner bajo mantenimiento el exchange. 
Esta nota es la que se puede leer en su web: 
"The COSS Exchange is Under Maintenance. Rest assured as all your assets, funds and orders are safely stored with us. We will be up and running as soon as possible. We are sorry for any inconvenience caused."
ienso:


----------



## PREDATOR (5 Ene 2018)

Alguna solucion para mover los DENT de HITBTC?
No me fio nada...
La comision de HITBTC son 1000 DENT


----------



## Ikkyu (5 Ene 2018)

Hay telegram para este hilo? 

No estaria mal crearse uno no?


----------



## davitin (5 Ene 2018)

Como veis cardano para entrar ahora? en bittrex esta a un dolar.


----------



## impacto (5 Ene 2018)

Ninoshka dijo:


> Por qué agujero negro? me puedes explicar por favor.
> 
> Gracias.



Una trituradora de (en este caso): otras criptos. Por ejemplo yo compre hace unos meses (4-5) 1 millon de DENTs a 320 euros, ese dinero me ha hecho un x... a saber ajajjaja en cuanto toque el 0.10 se convierten 320 euros en unoceritoceritopuntoceritoceritocerito euros, Es decir, un triturador de Fiat ( dinero fiduciario), mis DENTS son los mismos, no valen ni más ni menos, pero el que tuviese dolares o euros frente a los dent, hoy dia es infinitamente más pobre (siempre claro, en terminos relativos) pero si yo quisiera comprar con 320 euros ahora, en vez de un millon sacaba, unos 4000 token de DENT, No podemos perder el contacto con la realidad, es una puta bestiada, una salvajada, no hay precedentes en la historia, en un año las .com, una risa en comparación con esto... lo malo es que cada vez que pasa algo así, a Tontoro le avisa su sentido aracÑido, y como no nos encuentra... pues sacrifica a un gatito recien nacido, y dibuja cuadrados satanicos en el suelo... Esperemos que tarde o temprano comprenda que todos tenemos que ser amigos... porque como nos tome por enemigos... Ya podrá encontrar la dehesa donde esta el arbol, donde escondi el cofre con mis Claves privadas, o eso o demostrar que yo no las perdí :XX::XX:


----------



## perdido_en_criptos (5 Ene 2018)

impacto dijo:


> Una trituradora de (en este caso): otras criptos. Por ejemplo yo compre hace unos meses (4-5) 1 millon de DENTs a 320 euros, ese dinero me ha hecho un x... a saber ajajjaja en cuanto toque el 0.10 se convierten 320 euros en unoceritoceritopuntoceritoceritocerito euros, Es decir, un triturador de Fiat ( dinero fiduciario), mis DENTS son los mismos, no valen ni más ni menos, pero el que tuviese dolares o euros frente a los dent, hoy dia es infinitamente más pobre (siempre claro, en terminos relativos) pero si yo quisiera comprar con 320 euros ahora, en vez de un millon sacaba, unos 4000 token de DENT, No podemos perder el contacto con la realidad, es una puta bestiada, una salvajada, no hay precedentes en la historia, en un año las .com, una risa en comparación con esto... lo malo es que cada vez que pasa algo así, a Tontoro le avisa su sentido aracÑido, y como no nos encuentra... pues sacrifica a un gatito recien nacido, y dibuja cuadrados satanicos en el suelo... Esperemos que tarde o temprano comprenda que todos tenemos que ser amigos... porque como nos tome por enemigos... Ya podrá encontrar la dehesa donde esta el arbol, donde escondi el cofre con mis Claves privadas, o eso o demostrar que yo no las perdí :XX::XX:



Madre... quién pillara un pelotazo así :: seré yo muy burro pero desde que empecé sobre julio de 2017 habré hecho un x4 del monto inicial

Todo el mundo se hace millionaire menos yo :XX:


----------



## besto (5 Ene 2018)

Atheist dijo:


> ¿alguien ha usado gate.io como exchange? ¿es fiable?
> 
> Quiero invertir en QASH y no sé si hacerlo en este exchange (no tengo cuenta en bitfinex. Por otra parte, con la subida tan grande de ayer veis mal timing para entrar (la quiero para holdear)?



Yo he usado gate.io y muy muy bien, de lo mejor que he probado. Eso sí, qash lo he comprado en bitfinex porque al menos la semana pasada y hasta ayer que hice las ultimas compras, en bitfinex estaba mas barato que en gate.io


----------



## Siena (5 Ene 2018)

Alrededor de 24 horas después del envío, por fin los eth han llegado a destino. Y dicen que btc es lento!!


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## impacto (5 Ene 2018)

perdido_en_criptos dijo:


> Madre... quién pillara un pelotazo así :: seré yo muy burro pero desde que empecé sobre julio de 2017 habré hecho un x4 del monto inicial
> 
> Todo el mundo se hace millionaire menos yo :XX:



Hombre yo llevo en esto desde hace muchos años y he cometido grandisimas cagadas, ejmplo: comprar monero a 1 y venderlo a 0.5, perdidas de cuentas, a la postre miles de euros, (doge, etc), operaciones mal realizadas, una vez fumado con la puta wallet de factom (tela, telita tela) la lie pardisima, scams, etc. Bien es cierto que mi inversion inicial fueron 400 euros, (quitando la pasta de los brokers), un x4 desde julio... ni tan mal, congratulate por ello y piensa que en ningún otro tipo de inversión mundial, puedes obtener estas rentabilidades sin el riesgo de perderlo todo apalancandote.... :rolleye:


*Ojo a esto, porque es de suma importancia: *(empezarán a caer los ponzis como moscas) Como lo veis: Si hay alguien en Bitconnect... Te lees esto y te tiemblan las canillas o no?: EMPIEZAN LOS BAILES, sacad a las chicas guapas a la pista antes de que se las lleven los matones, y nunca jamás las volvamos a ver... :8: ::

https://www.ssb.texas.gov/sites/default/files/BitConnect_ENF-18-CDO-1754.pdf


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (5 Ene 2018)

impacto, eres mi puto héroe tío

hay que saber que se trata de ganar pasta
no pensar cuanto hubiera lo máximo de pasta que puedieras haber ganado y no has ganado... sino, saber, que has ganado pasta

si ganas pasta, no hay que preguntarse nada más ni lamentarse


----------



## RutgerBlume (5 Ene 2018)

Buenas a todos,

Cuando empece en el mundo crypto usaba la estrategia de comprar y mantener durante un tiempo (varias semanas). Asi tuve grandes aciertos con Bitcoin, IOTA, DENT, y Raiblocks, todos ellos gracias a los foreros tan cojonudos que hay por aqui. De verdad, gracias a todos.

Recientemente me ha podido la avaricia y he ido buscando los "pelotazos del dia", con resultados mas bien pobres y los nervios destrozados. He pensado volver a la buena senda, que tantas alegrias me ha dado en los ultimos 2 meses y hacerme una cartera con cryptos prometedoras durante este 2018 (al menos de aqui a primavera).

Que os parece esta propuesta? Deberia mantener algo de Raiblocks?

Crypto - Factor ponderacion
IOT Chain 1
Monetha 1
Enigma 0.5
Dent 0.8
QASH 1
PIVX 1
Power Ledger 1
Wagger 0.5
Vcash 0.3
RubyCoin 0.3
Crypterium 0.1
Bankera 0.1

Muchas gracias a todos!!


----------



## StalkerTlön (5 Ene 2018)

PREDATOR dijo:


> Alguna solucion para mover los DENT de HITBTC?
> No me fio nada...
> La comision de HITBTC son 1000 DENT



Llevo horas esperando que me llegue a mi MEW... Comisión y espera... HitBTC se va a ir a hacer gargaras. Piensa que 1000 es poco, relativamente hablando.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (5 Ene 2018)

¿Alguien aquí usa o tiene experiencia usando bots para tradear con alts?

---------- Post added 05-ene-2018 at 17:23 ----------




RutgerBlume dijo:


> Buenas a todos,
> 
> Cuando empece en el mundo crypto usaba la estrategia de comprar y mantener durante un tiempo (varias semanas). Asi tuve grandes aciertos con Bitcoin, IOTA, DENT, y Raiblocks, todos ellos gracias a los foreros tan cojonudos que hay por aqui. De verdad, gracias a todos.
> 
> ...



A mí hasta ahora Power Ledger sólo me ha dado alegrías. Salvo catástrofe la pienso holdear todo este año.


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (5 Ene 2018)

gracias a ti por comentar tu jugada... yo mi jugada es la misma, comprar y mantener

tu cartera me parece tan buena o mala como la mía, esto no lo sabe nadie, yo tengo un poco de todo, vieja y nueva guardia, anarquistas y sistema, ... hay que tener de todo, porque vete a saber quien triunfa aquí

Llevo, en diferentes propociones:
Bitcoin
Ripple
Ethereum
Litecoin
IOTA
Steller
EOS
Qtum
Verge
Binance Coin
Quantstamp
Triggers


Me gustaría llevar algunas otras, como la IOTA china (IOTChain), pero me da pereza registrarme en más exchanges, es un puto lío... así que a joderse, me quedo con lo que llevo y punto

creo que las peores que llevo son Litecoin, pero me da igual, no las voy a vender porque son de las que más me gustan, curiosamente... para hacer transferencias, son las más rápidas entre las muy famosas (Bitcoin, Ethereum) ya que los Ripple son un poco diferentes tb aunque sean rápidos

veremos a ver como va avanzando el mercado...


----------



## RutgerBlume (5 Ene 2018)

Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> gracias a ti por comentar tu jugada... yo mi jugada es la misma, comprar y mantener
> 
> tu cartera me parece tan buena o mala como la mía, esto no lo sabe nadie, yo tengo un poco de todo, vieja y nueva guardia, anarquistas y sistema, ... hay que tener de todo, porque vete a saber quien triunfa aquí
> 
> ...



Vaya, pues no coincidimos en ninguna!! Que gane el mejor :


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (5 Ene 2018)

no, que gane el mejor no

que ganemos pasta los dos, aunque sea en diferentes proporciones... aquí no hay mejores ni peores

la gloria es individual

---------- Post added 05-ene-2018 at 17:32 ----------

y si ganas mucha pasta, igual te dejo que me pongas una manta... ::


----------



## RutgerBlume (5 Ene 2018)

Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> no, que gane el mejor no
> 
> que ganemos pasta los dos, aunque sea en diferentes proporciones... aquí no hay mejores ni peores
> 
> ...



Eso eso, pasta a gogo para todos!! Le compramos el foro a calopez y lo adecentamos un poco...


----------



## axier (5 Ene 2018)

PREDATOR dijo:


> Alguna solucion para mover los DENT de HITBTC?
> No me fio nada...
> La comision de HITBTC son 1000 DENT



a alguien le deja entrar en Hitbtc? llevo horas tratando de logearme y nada...


----------



## djun (5 Ene 2018)

Parece ser que las tarjetas prepago de TenX y Wirex del proveedor Wavecrest están bloquedas a petición de VISA. 

Twitter


----------



## davitin (5 Ene 2018)

Chicos, voy a mandar tokens a OKEX, hace tiempo que no hago envios a exchanges y ya he oido bastantes veces que btc y eth van superlentos....que me recomendais? yo he pensado en convertir en ripples lo que quiero enviar desde bittrex y luego en okex convertirlo a btc y pillar los tokens que quiero...ripple va rapido?


----------



## trancos123 (5 Ene 2018)

impacto dijo:


> Una trituradora de (en este caso): otras criptos. Por ejemplo yo compre hace unos meses (4-5) 1 millon de DENTs a 320 euros, ese dinero me ha hecho un x... a saber ajajjaja en cuanto toque el 0.10 se convierten 320 euros en unoceritoceritopuntoceritoceritocerito euros, Es decir, un triturador de Fiat ( dinero fiduciario), mis DENTS son los mismos, no valen ni más ni menos, pero el que tuviese dolares o euros frente a los dent, hoy dia es infinitamente más pobre (siempre claro, en terminos relativos) pero si yo quisiera comprar con 320 euros ahora, en vez de un millon sacaba, unos 4000 token de DENT, No podemos perder el contacto con la realidad, es una puta bestiada, una salvajada, no hay precedentes en la historia, en un año las .com, una risa en comparación con esto... lo malo es que cada vez que pasa algo así, a Tontoro le avisa su sentido aracÑido, y como no nos encuentra... pues sacrifica a un gatito recien nacido, y dibuja cuadrados satanicos en el suelo... Esperemos que tarde o temprano comprenda que todos tenemos que ser amigos... porque como nos tome por enemigos... Ya podrá encontrar la dehesa donde esta el arbol, donde escondi el cofre con mis Claves privadas, o eso o demostrar que yo no las perdí :XX::XX:



Felicidades por aguantar.
Yo vendí DENT cuando llevaba un x10, me pudo el FOMO y pensé q DENT pasaría una temporada plano, sin variar mucho el precio.
Me equivoqué y ahora me he quedado fuera.
De todo se aprende.


----------



## Claudius (5 Ene 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Esto ya debería ser obligatorio, que cuando compras un token tuvieses derechos legales sobre los beneficios de la empresa como accionista. Eso ya le daría valor al token al margen de que no se utilizase para nada. Y no hay desfases entre el valor del token y los beneficios de la empresa, que pueden ir por otra parte.
> 
> Para lo único que sirve en muchos casos es para financiar el chiringuito de los que hicieron la empresa sin responsabilidad legal alguna.



Depende la jurisidicción y la forma de regular los token, como ha dicho michinato.
En Suiza, Isla de Man, USA, y Gibraltar ya hay regulación o pre-regulación (borradores) y claro la gente compra tokens utilities (moneda de cambio) como si no hay mañana pensando que son tokens securities (acciones).

La gente no sabe lo que compra.. Pero, en fin es bueno para los x2-5 en 72h
así que los sub-token de 'token raíz' 'que hacen algo' como diría Juli, entrarían en estas categorías.


----------



## impacto (5 Ene 2018)

trancos123 dijo:


> Felicidades por aguantar.
> Yo vendí DENT cuando llevaba un x10, me pudo el FOMO y pensé q DENT pasaría una temporada plano, sin variar mucho el precio.
> Me equivoqué y ahora me he quedado fuera.
> De todo se aprende.



Felicidades a tí por hacerte un x10, yo me hago un x10 en una coin, y siempre le reservo una paja.::

Como se reserva una paja?? pues en vez de ponerte un video porno, coges el logo de la cripto y escribes en un papel el porcentaje, ya veras que gustito


----------



## Claudius (5 Ene 2018)

Siena dijo:


> Alrededor de 24 horas después del envío, por fin los eth han llegado a destino. Y dicen que btc es lento!!


----------



## impacto (5 Ene 2018)

Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> impacto, eres mi puto héroe tío
> 
> hay que saber que se trata de ganar pasta
> no pensar cuanto hubiera lo máximo de pasta que puedieras haber ganado y no has ganado... sino, saber, que has ganado pasta
> ...



TIENE QUE SER ASÍ, si te zumba una un 30% y te agobias porque otras zumban un 150% o un 500%, sencillamente eres un especulador ignorante, aquí durante seis meses, todos perdimos frente a BTC y en terminos de valoración, y yo ya lo escribi en su momento, mi cartera valia muchos miles de dolares menos, soy mileurista, preocupado, si pierdes el contacto con la realidad, perderás la vanguardia, lo que os hace serlo. Heroica es tu frase de Arcelor Mittal jajajaja, pero es que es eso, yo me pase la uni mirando la bolsa (sin invertir porque nunca tuve nada) y veo los ROIs de las criptos, y se me estan poniendo huevos de viejo de tanto que se me caen al suelo :8:


----------



## juli (5 Ene 2018)

impacto dijo:


> Felicidades a tí por hacerte un x10, yo me hago un x10 en una coin, y siempre le reservo una paja.::



Pues nada, me uno al jolgorio en carnes...

Antes del 100, que me acojona como detonante de ventas...x10 - en fiat, que BTC ha subido - al comecocos...y dejo la mitá , aún varios cientos de minoyes de chapas :: ( Cryptopia me ha limáo un pelín al paso de Doge a BTC, pero OK...pa'los niños de la inclusa y a la salú...)

Ahora que se monten una orgía si quieren , que lo de mirarla cada media hora...ich óuba, maifrén !!! 

Que se mueran los feos. 

[youtube]LwIduf5q_IU[/youtube]





*edito :* ( y una de coña, pero vamos...que es la puta verdá ). Y en desagravio a la pléyade de cenizos que ofrecen sus servicios en el hilo dumpeando coins...entrando ellos. 

No sólo no es cierto aquello de que nunca me toca nada, sino bien al contrario, hay algo que SIEMPRE me toca.

El puto cagarro dentro del pastel de Reyes...Es LO ÚNICO ...y TOOOODOS los putos años, joder !!! :: ( me acaba de salir ahora mismo oooootra vez y por éso lo pongo )

Pa'meter pasta en papelas de la Once estoy yo... :S


----------



## kynes (5 Ene 2018)

Que pasa con los aerones? ARN/ETH haciendo +500%


----------



## jorgitonew (5 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Él también lo cree así...pero se hace una pequeña pajilla mental. De hecho, reivindica apaños en la Real Life mediante criptos..que ya existen , como Patientory - perfil que encaja como un guante en esa crítica a los tokens - en el caso de apuntalar un sistema sanitario yankee que da grima.
> 
> Creo que simplemente extrapola en exceso un ambiente de overbooking de tokens evidente...es una imagen de hartazgo de lo más comprensible, no más. Acto seguido , surge el apunte, casi automaticamente, que hace Michinato sobre cuáles sirven y cuáles no - o no necesariamente -. Personalmente, creo que los Tokens, sobre todo de ETH, son una gran espoleta para no preocuparse de grandes horizontes y centrarse en aplicaciones específicas, cuestión de gran liberación de los devs , y por tanto, muy positiva y productiva...independientemente de que luego esas aplicaciones sean integradas o recreadas en criptosistemas más amplios. Y precisamente ésa es la jugada maestra de Buterin y ETH ( por éso aludo a veces con cierta pelotudez a que falta una declaración de inteciones y canonización del estado de las cosas en la plataforma central de ETH, porque ésa es la parte del conrato social de Ethereum...que no sólo la contrapate ha cumplido, sino que lo ha hecho hasta el hastó ( y aquí, la saturacón de Tokens yo la entiendo en una aportación positiva...y no negativa - a la que muchos nos hemos podido acoger, seguro, por lo desmedido de todo ello...pero que indudablemente aporta grandes avances..y además, estimula a seguir en ello...Y AL SOPORTE QUE FACILITE EXPRIMIRLOS ).
> 
> ...



respecto al tema de zoin es cierto lo que comentas del chaval ese borde... pero no hay que obviar que su slack ya supera los mil tíos y entre esos están apareciendo voluntarios para desarrollar la moneda y este es un punto muy positivo

zcoin NO es comunitario, lo dirige un equipo central que tiene el 20% de las monedas en su posesión, no como fondo para desarrollar proyectos sino como una especie de preminado.

la ventaja de zoin frente a zcoin reside en este aspecto de comunidad... cualquier fracaso supondra que todos son culpables y todos se pondrán a solucionarlo mientras que cualquier fracaso de zcoin será un fracaso del equipo que la desarrolla y la gente huirá.
un ejemplo de esto fue pivx y su problema con zpiv. todo el mundo lo considero propio e intento solucionarlo, si el fallo hubiese sido de un equipo central pivx valdría 0

dicho esto, zoin tiene que implementar todo, aún es puro roadmap aunque se están haciendo cosas y los dev están siempre disponibles en slack (muy pocas monedas pueden presumir de esto).
pienso que la subida que ha tenido ahora es exagerada y debería corregir, a cambio se han ganado usuarios y colaboradores que sienten como propia la moneda.... no obstante, si cumplen roadmap tiene que ir disparada para arriba


----------



## easyridergs (5 Ene 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Chicos, voy a mandar tokens a OKEX, hace tiempo que no hago envios a exchanges y ya he oido bastantes veces que btc y eth van superlentos....que me recomendais? yo he pensado en convertir en ripples lo que quiero enviar desde bittrex y luego en okex convertirlo a btc y pillar los tokens que quiero...ripple va rapido?



Yo hice lo mismo pero con stellars y en minutos llegó a okex


----------



## Parlakistan (5 Ene 2018)

Me da la impresión de que Bitcoin está empezando a ponerse en modo agujero negro, de momento obteniendo combustible de las alts, después seguramente del fiat que vaya entrando a cryptolandia.


----------



## juli (5 Ene 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Me da la impresión de que Bitcoin está empezando a ponerse en modo agujero negro, de momento obteniendo combustible de las alts, después seguramente del fiat que vaya entrando a cryptolandia.



yo tengo la esperanza de que el trio alternativo ( Ripple, Cardano,Stellar ) estén haciendo la misma, pues esta limada es potente...y el subidón consecuente, inversamente proporcional.

De paso, confirmaría el Canibalismo a 3 bandas ...y más que se unirían a la fiesta ( para descartar la lectura, entre otras cosas, de que los repositorios de inflación, coins-truño, las pumpean los 4 pomperos que están llegando ). 

El loop hasta el infinito y más allá de este balance sencillamente no tendría fin ( si no quieren ).

---------- Post added 05-ene-2018 at 18:53 ----------




djun dijo:


> Parece ser que las tarjetas prepago de TenX y Wirex del proveedor Wavecrest están bloquedas a petición de VISA.



Y cómo se sabe cuáles son las de Wave crest ???


----------



## Gurney (5 Ene 2018)

Visa Cracks Down on Bitcoin Debit Cards in Europe, Providers Say - CoinDesk


----------



## davitin (5 Ene 2018)

Bueno, al final he hecho el envio usando dash....voy a pillar datum e iot chain, espero no cagarla.


----------



## juli (5 Ene 2018)

Gurney dijo:


> Visa Cracks Down on Bitcoin Debit Cards in Europe, Providers Say - CoinDesk



Cada uno de nosotros...el lunes a su respectivo bankster imperativo a anular las Visas que pueda tener. Tí-Tá.

Con ello...email a esos cabrones y anuncio de que vas a intentar que todos tus conocidos dejen de usar sus truños.

O se suben al carro futuro...o que sepan que ni trincan de éstas...ni de las otras cuando al final, traguen, que no tendrán otra.

Hijos de puta.


----------



## PREDATOR (5 Ene 2018)

Que opinais de Lucyd?
Han registrado varias patentes y quieren sacar unas gafas muy molonas.
Puede ser interesante?
Lucyd Token Sale


----------



## juli (5 Ene 2018)

Ripple , Cardano y Stellar parece que iniciando Diástole. A ver.


----------



## plus ultra (5 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Sabes cómo va lo de ampliar máximos de withdraval en Cryptopia ?
> 
> Pues me imagino que como cualquier otro, hasta ahora solo lo he utilizado para comprar las que no encontraba en los grandes,pero como han cambiado el dia 1 en varios no lo se como estara,hasta hace nada podias mover 3 o mas BTC en cual exchange en 24 suficiente para mi ahora estan cambiando y mucho.
> 
> Gracias.





davitin dijo:


> Lo que yo me pregunto es lo siguiente...cuando alguna de las empresas que estan creando proyectos criptos acabe cotizando en la bolsa...que va a ser de los tokens? seran una especie de "acciones" paralelas o que coño? se desinflara el valor del token al salir a bolsa la empresa?
> 
> En un grupo de telegram en el que estoy registrado, hubo un comentario sobre un proyecto cripto que me dio que pensar...habia gente quejandose de que el proyecto era muy bueno pero el marketing que hacian era muy malo y el valor del token no subia, que no se preocupaban de listarlo en mas exchanges y tal y cual...y un tipo escribio que para que coño iban a querer los del equipo del proyecto que el token subiera, si ellos ya tenian un monton de clientes con contratos firmados esperando a que el proyecto terminara, y que igualmente se iban a hacer ricos aunque el token no subiera, por eso estaban pasando de todo y solo iban a lo tecnico, por que ya tenian clientela y el token se la sudaba, lo habian usado para fianciarse y luego los "himbersores" a tomar por culo...no dire que proyecto es, pero el comentario me dejo ralladisimo.



No se si me has leido,pero estos ultimos dias ya lo he dejado caer,por ejemplo cuando salta esa "critica" a la especulación en este mundillo y cuando he dicho que hay que leer y mucho donde se entra cada uno antes de meter su dinero,no la mayoria pero si muchos proyectos lo dicen bien claro que el token no forma parte de la empresa en letra pequeña mas de una vez lo he leido,pero lo he leido.

Es tan simple como XRP aunque el protocolo llegara ha usarlo los bancos,en realidad los token no le hacen falta para nada ,sino cerrar un contrato con RIPPLE LABS.

Algunos imagino que en el futuro dejaran utilizar esos token en sus servicios pero quien te dice o quien les prohíbe aceptar al mismo tiempo otra medio de pago? digamos DASH,que pasaría? que bueno,utilizaras ese servicio que te gustaba cuando comprabas el token,digamos alquilar un supercomputador o almacenar datos en la nube...,piensas que alguien que tenga DASH va a comprate tus token para luego utilizar esos servicios que igualmente los puede pagar con DASH? es todo muy rocanbolesco pero posible.

De que te vale comprar un token para montar un parque de atracciones en australia?,si luego de montado te dicen que esos token te valen para entradas a las atracciones, lee bien y que ponga que esos token te serviran para una vez montado formaras parte del accionariado o algo similar,Yo lo he dicho muchas veces leer leer y leer para entrar en largos,para invertir y especular cualquiera te vale.

Para largos yo me quedo con métodos de pago DASH,ZCASH,BCH,KMD... y en las otras? tambien tengo,tengo una cartera bastante diversificada, pero hay que estar atento a las noticias y cuando veamos algo raro salir cuanto antes.


----------



## paketazo (5 Ene 2018)

Gurney dijo:


> Visa Cracks Down on Bitcoin Debit Cards in Europe, Providers Say - CoinDesk



Visa está principalmente al servicio de la banca y la banca privada es la que da las órdenes a los estados.

Este es uno de tantos avisos futuros que habrá.

Usar la pasarela Visa o cualquiera de tarjetas famosa, no es viable a corto plazo con las cryptos.

El volumen ha saltado evidentemente, y la banca que es la que intermedia en las transacciones con VISA, ha dicho.

¿que cojones pasa aquí?...que es esto de TenX y similares.

Y VISA habrá dicho:

Visa - ...nada, es algo de 4 frikis que estamos probando.

Banca: - ah...vale...¿pero de que banco?

Visa: - No, nada de Bancos, es por lo de Bitcoin.

Banca: - Chapa el chiriguito ¡ya! o si no...

O sea, que toca esperar unos meses hasta que sea directamente la gran banca la que emita las credit cards y se queden ellos la comisión que va a los plásticos actuales.

Estamos en período de aceptación, y esto conlleva ver nuevos horizontes abiertos, como la aceptación de ETFs cotizados, bancos en países "menores" aceptando ingresos y retiradas con BTC usando exchangers del tipo (coinbase, kraken, esprectrocoin...)

Lo siguiente, y que no tardará, será plataformas de tradeo pertenecientes a la gran banca, aceptación de depósitos en cryptos (las que ellos beatifiquen) , y por último emisión de plásticos .

Todo lleva su tiempo, ahora estamos en prueba error, y lo de las credit card era demasiado bueno para ser real ya...pero lo será, dadle tiempo.

Un saludo


----------



## juli (5 Ene 2018)

*plus ultra.*

Sip, a mí tambiénme suena lo de los 3 BTC diarios.

Hoy Cryptopia me ha limitado a 5000 pavos. ( Y ncima, con sus cuentas, he podido sacar como 3700$ en chapas ).

Insisto, por si algún usuario de Cryptopia ha ampliao límites y comenta algo. Gracias.


----------



## plus ultra (5 Ene 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Visa está principalmente al servicio de la banca y la banca privada es la que da las órdenes a los estados.
> 
> Este es uno de tantos avisos futuros que habrá.
> 
> ...



Si es lo mas normal del mundo,yo no se quien se iba a esperar que el tema de: !!se acabo el poder de los bancos!!,!!descentralizacion!!... prosperara en 2 dias o por lo menos los fuertes no reaccionaran y plantaran cara,el blockchain ha llegado para quedarse pero los bancos seguirán siendo los bancos,crearan sus token o solo aceptaran los que ellos den la bendición como has comentado y esos serán los que ellos puedan controlar y para mi ya han empezado en principio comerciando con BTC si no puedes con tu enemigo... y si lo haces que trabaje para ti mejor.

De resto solo tendrán posibilidad de sobrevivir los que ofrezcan algo interesante,como el anonimato e incluso ahi,solo sera entre particulares por que al igual que con el cash, aqui tan cerca lo han capado,por ejemplo exigiendo a las empresas solo aceptar pagos en FIAT hasta 2.500€ con las criptos pueden hacer lo mismo de una u otra forma.

Parece que BINANCE también ha cerrado para nuevos usuarios y ojo que XRB ha ganado la votación próximamente en BINANCE con lo que eso significa en unas semanas la tenemos en el top 10.


----------



## juli (5 Ene 2018)

Ya en free ride...*Paccoin*...segunda vuelta al marcador ( 0.000*100* ).

De lo que estos repositorios de inflación pueden moldear Shitland, lección práctica ahora mismo en el TOP 10 con Ripple, Stellar, Cardano ( y TRON, aunque ésta aún definiendo bando y por ahora se apunta a todas ).


----------



## paketazo (5 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> *plus ultra.*
> 
> Sip, a mí tambiénme suena lo de los 3 BTC diarios.
> 
> ...



Por si os sirve de consuelo, estuve unos 145 días sacando Dash de la cuenta de Polo para respetar el límite.

No paso por otra de esas ni de coña, en parte es otro motivo por el que hago hold, y solo muevo calderilla que como mucho en una semana esté fuera del chiringo.

Un saludo


----------



## juli (5 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Ya en free ride...*Paccoin*...segunda vuelta al marcador ( 0.000*100* ).
> 
> De lo que estos repositorios de inflación pueden moldear Shitland, lección práctica ahora mismo en el TOP 10 con Ripple, Stellar, Cardano ( y TRON, aunque ésta aún definiendo bando y por ahora se apunta a todas ).


----------



## jorgitonew (5 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Ya en free ride...*Paccoin*...segunda vuelta al marcador ( 0.000*100* ).
> 
> De lo que estos repositorios de inflación pueden moldear Shitland, lección práctica ahora mismo en el TOP 10 con Ripple, Stellar, Cardano ( y TRON, aunque ésta aún definiendo bando y por ahora se apunta a todas ).



menos ripple, el resto humo... dejaran de estar top 10


----------



## juli (5 Ene 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Por si os sirve de consuelo, estuve unos 145 días sacando Dash de la cuenta de Polo para respetar el límite.
> 
> No paso por otra de esas ni de coña, en parte es otro motivo por el que hago hold, y solo muevo calderilla que como mucho en una semana esté fuera del chiringo.
> 
> Un saludo



Bueno...con el alubión de inminentes exchanges descentralizados, habra que dejar a la chavalería que lidie con esos trances ya - casi - rebasados y provea a la plácida y hogareña criptoburguesía cetácea ...a cambio de esparcir un par de puntitos de riqueza, no ???

...que to'l mundo tié algún derecho a trinque en este supermercado de diox...


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (5 Ene 2018)

¿Alguien puede recomendar un exchange descentralizado que funcione bien?


----------



## morgat (5 Ene 2018)

*Posible solución al tema Token / Acción*

Supongo que habréis oído hablar de neufund.org (utilizan newmark)
Se supone que sería la solución al problema de tengo tokens/monedas y la empresa se queda con las acciones.

Al comprar tokens de esta forma con contratos Ethereum habría una correlación con las acciones (si no he entendido mal) :

A ver los expertos que opinan...







El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Cuando compras un token lo que compras es eso... Un token... :-D... No es una acción, no es una obligación legal entre la empresa y tú, no es un derecho a dividendos...
> 
> Por eso al pensar en el bitcoin esto no plantea ningún problema porque es el token lo valioso al margen de todo tipo de chanchullos que lo rodeén... Mientras que un token para montar una empresa que se dedique a organizar raves en realidad salvo que se especifique en alguna parte, o lo digan los desarrolladores no tiene porque valer nada...
> 
> ...


----------



## HAL 9000 (5 Ene 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Visa está principalmente al servicio de la banca y la banca privada es la que da las órdenes a los estados.
> 
> Este es uno de tantos avisos futuros que habrá.
> 
> ...



Desde hace unas semanas TKN esté en modo cohete. Ya he comentado algunos días y preguntado directamente a Divad.

Esta mañana empezó con un +55% que se ha ido desinflando según se demoraba la esperada reflexión/noticia anunciada por Mel.

Hace unas horas ha hablado en Reddit... ¿más humo o es un verdadero As en la manga?

Tocho inside:



Spoiler






> Greetings all,
> 
> The vision for TokenCard has always been to marry the power of the Ethereum network with the global reach of the payments networks. This coupling unleashes onto the world a product of unparalleled financial access and control: from the (newly?) wealthy to those looking to regain control of their own finances, and by extent lives, the TokenCard is the epitome, the holy grail, of payment platforms.
> 
> ...







En googliano:

Saludos a todos,

La visión de TokenCard siempre ha sido unir el poder de la red Ethereum con el alcance global de las redes de pagos. Este acoplamiento da rienda suelta al mundo como producto de un acceso y control financiero sin paralelo: desde los (recientemente?) Ricos hasta aquellos que buscan recuperar el control de sus propias finanzas, y por extensión, TokenCard es el epítome, el santo grial del pago. plataformas.

Esta visión siempre ha sido global. Con ese fin, hemos estado buscando un emisor que nos brinde la flexibilidad que necesitamos para completar esta visión. En 2015, cuando nos comprometimos por primera vez con nuestro socio emisor original, WaveCrest, pudieron ayudarnos a cumplir este objetivo: a través de la emisión pasiva, podríamos enviar tarjetas a un mercado casi global.

Con el tiempo, la situación de WaveCrest evolucionó, lo que provocó que perdieran su capacidad de realizar emisiones globales pasivas; las tarjetas solo se enviarán dentro de la UE. Sin embargo, esto no sería suficiente para nosotros, y agilizamos nuestros planes para trabajar con emisores más grandes y sofisticados con alcance global.

Ahora, WaveCrest se ha visto obligado a suspender de forma indefinida todas las actividades de la tarjeta, deletreando el final de una era para ellos.

Hoy, con gran entusiasmo, queremos anunciar que hemos estado trabajando furtivamente en una nueva asociación con un emisor prominente y grande. Con nuestro nuevo socio, tendremos la capacidad de desplegar tarjetas en todo el mundo. SÍ, eso incluye a los Estados Unidos. Sin embargo, China está afuera con esto (pero no te preocupes ).

Por desgracia, no teníamos la intención de revelar nuestros planes estratégicos de lanzamiento tan pronto. Queríamos anunciar el despliegue global de TokenCard el día en que realmente podríamos comenzar a enviar en masa ... para el efecto.

En resumen, los negativos:

Antes de que podamos lanzar, tendremos que completar la integración de API con el nuevo emisor
Se ha invertido una gran cantidad de tiempo en WaveCrest
Potencial para la comunidad en pánico
Positivos:

La integración API será más rápida gracias a las lecciones aprendidas y back-end ya está completamente en su lugar
Los emisores son un tanto de arrastrar y soltar, se necesita poca modificación de toda la base de código para que las cosas funcionen
Toda la ventaja de los primeros lanzadores que cualquier competencia tuvo (Xapo, Wirex, Tenx) se borró cuando sus cartas dejaron de funcionar esta mañana. Se ha convertido en un mercado verde completo, el reloj se ha restablecido y las cosas se pondrán jugosas. El mercado es nuestro para tomar
WaveCrest es un gran punto único de falla ya que la mayor parte de los proyectos de criptografía están con ellos. Alejándonos de esta concentración disminuimos nuestros riesgos en consecuencia. Se pueden establecer emisores adicionales en paralelo.
¡Podremos enviar tarjetas globalmente! Esto incluye los principales mercados como Estados Unidos y Corea del Sur.
Opciones más sofisticadas de cumplimiento y material de la tarjeta.
NFC, sin contacto! Estará disponible desde el día 1! Esto es importante aquí en el Reino Unido, pero también en Corea, Canadá y Australia.
Estamos trabajando rápido para aprovechar el momento. Manténganse al tanto.

Más detalles sobre las restricciones del país seguirán.

Para el equipo de WaveCrest quiero agradecerles por todo su trabajo. El equipo allí está lleno de estrellas que simplemente se han encontrado en una situación desafortunada. Nuestro compromiso con WaveCrest se remonta muy atrás y nuestro producto de tarjeta solo se perdió el despliegue público con ellos. Sin embargo, disfruté muchísimo trabajar con su excelente equipo.

Les deseamos todo lo mejor. Verdaderamente.

Mejor,

Mel Gelderman y el equipo Token


----------



## haruki murakami (5 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> yo tengo la esperanza de que el trio alternativo ( Ripple, Cardano,Stellar ) estén haciendo la misma, pues esta limada es potente...y el subidón consecuente, inversamente proporcional.
> 
> De paso, confirmaría el Canibalismo a 3 bandas ...y más que se unirían a la fiesta ( para descartar la lectura, entre otras cosas, de que los repositorios de inflación, coins-truño, las pumpean los 4 pomperos que están llegando ).
> 
> ...



Yo me atrevo a decir que lo que esta pasando con Ripple, Cardano, Stellar es que estan tratando de que no pierdan tanto terreno respecto a Bitcoin, pero creo que su pump ya ha llegado a su fin desde ayer...la sensacion que tengo es que veremos a Bitcoin entre los 17.200 y 17.500, opinion personal por supuesto.

Como sea cierto del listamiento de DASH, Ripple y Stellar en Coinbase, veremos que pasa..puede llegar otro pump seguro, para eso habria que tener un bitcoin con mas poder...es mi pensamiento repito.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (5 Ene 2018)

Raiblocks CoinFalcon.


CoinFalcon Vote - Vote for your cryptocurrency


----------



## Patanegra (5 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> *plus ultra.*
> 
> Sip, a mí tambiénme suena lo de los 3 BTC diarios.
> 
> ...



el limite de 5000 de Cryptopia es en dolares neozelandeses


----------



## paketazo (5 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Como sea cierto del listamiento de DASH, Ripple y Stellar en Coinbase, veremos que pasa..puede llegar otro pump seguro, para eso habria que tener un bitcoin con mas poder...es mi pensamiento repito.



Personalmente de esas que nombras creo que solo entrará Ripple, DASH tuvo sus enemigos en coinbase aun que ya no están, pese a ello, no tengo nada claro que listen a ninguna más que a Ripple.

Tenemos a BTC que es la madre de todo, luego apostaron por ETH que era evidente por la capitalización que movía, LTC tenía un infiltrado a bordo que promovió su uso, y no digo que no haya estado bien hecho, la moneda hace su función y no da problemas...lo que me chocó más fue la rapidez en adoptar BCH...no me lo esperaba (supongo se untaría)

Dash está en posición de untar, pero para ello, ha de haber consenso por parte de los nodos, y por lo tanto se haría público.

La otra opción para que Dash entrase, podría venir por parte de su último fichaje bradley zastrow y sus contactos con american express, podrían acelerar la coalición con Coinbase.

Veremos que sucede, pero yo personalmente espero equivocarme, pero no veo a Dash dentro en esta ronda...y quizá menos ahora que ha caído del top 10 y es buena excusa para dejarla de lado un tiempo.

Un saludo


----------



## haruki murakami (5 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> yo tengo la esperanza de que el trio alternativo ( Ripple, Cardano,Stellar ) estén haciendo la misma, pues esta limada es potente...y el subidón consecuente, inversamente proporcional.
> 
> De paso, confirmaría el Canibalismo a 3 bandas ...y más que se unirían a la fiesta ( para descartar la lectura, entre otras cosas, de que los repositorios de inflación, coins-truño, las pumpean los 4 pomperos que están llegando ).
> 
> ...





paketazo dijo:


> Personalmente de esas que nombras creo que solo entrará Ripple, DASH tuvo sus enemigos en coinbase aun que ya no están, pese a ello, no tengo nada claro que listen a ninguna más que a Ripple.
> 
> Tenemos a BTC que es la madre de todo, luego apostaron por ETH que era evidente por la capitalización que movía, LTC tenía un infiltrado a bordo que promovió su uso, y no digo que no haya estado bien hecho, la moneda hace su función y no da problemas...lo que me chocó más fue la rapidez en adoptar BCH...no me lo esperaba (supongo se untaría)
> 
> ...



Ojala te equivoques...me estoy posicionando en DASH...solo por si los rumores son ciertos...De las 3, DASH es la que menos marketcap tiene, ripple podria subir, pero no creeria que se marcara un x3...lo dudo mucho, aunque podria pasar, stellar creceria otro tanto ahora que ha retrocedido..pero DASH al faltarle recorrido, seria un caramelito para un x3 o un x4 seguro...aparte lo del evolution...


----------



## Cayo Marcio (5 Ene 2018)

hola a todos, me gustaría pediros un análisis rápido de esto para tener alguna opinión más, yo lo veo con potencial,buena página, supply bajo etc ( y el CEO es Judio) : 

bitJob MarketPlace

bitJob (STU) precio, gráficos, capitalización bursátil y otras métricas | CoinMarketCap


----------



## paketazo (5 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Ojala te equivoques...me estoy posicionando en DASH...solo por si los rumores son ciertos...De las 3, DASH es la que menos marketcap tiene, ripple podria subir, pero no creeria que se marcara un x3...lo dudo mucho, aunque podria pasar, stellar creceria otro tanto ahora que ha retrocedido..pero DASH al faltarle recorrido, seria un caramelito para un x3 o un x4 seguro...aparte lo del evolution...



Los nodos maestros llevan semanas subiendo, ningún ciudadano de a pie puede permitirse meter 1.2 M de $ en un nodo así como así.

Estamos en ATH, ¿quién está montando nodos a estos precios?

Si pudiéramos responder a esto, cuadraríamos el círculo.

Pensé en banca privada y en Coinbase...¿por que pensé en Coinbase?


Pues si trata de listar la coin, precisa tener remanentes en reserva.

Tiene liquidez de sobra, y mientras no se lista Dash, puede utilizar esas reservas para montar nodos maestros y seguir acaparando cash o más Dash...es una jugada perfecta.

Si Coinbase estuviera haciendo esto, o cualquier otro banco privado, mucho cuidadito, pues defenderían con uñas y dientes su inversión en nodos...no es lo mismo tener en cold 10.000BTC o 1.000.000 de LTC, que tener 100 nodos de Dash funcionando a pleno rendimiento y regalando a día de hoy 9.6M de $ al año al feliz propietario.


Yo no tengo dudas que está la banca/fondos detrás, pero no se si será coinbase o alguno incluso más grande.

Un saludo


----------



## Divad (5 Ene 2018)

Malditos_Usureros dijo:


> :XX:
> 
> Te iba a preguntar si es que esto del crypto quita el suenyo.. Llevo despierto desde las 3am



Cuando las exchanges se cuelgan, ves que se te quedan las chapas retenidas en la aduana de la exchange de turno durante horas... mandas correos a los chinos, coreanos,... Te acabas entreteniendo y las horas pasan :XX: 

Las exchanges están petando, me acabo de registrar en la casa de los japos qryptos pero requiere validación para operar con ellos. Al final no va a quedar más remedio que facilitar los datos si se quiere sacar rentabilidad a las fichas. 

Tantas trabas, limitaciones de retiros,... en las exchanges es la única medida que tienen para repeler la actuación de los bots. Eso sí, los VIP que después los ves fijando burradas de cantidades en los pares operan y barren para casa. 



michinato dijo:


> Me encanta que haya debate sobre esto, coincidamos o no, ya que lo veo más interesante que el típico post de "he comprado 5 zoin".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cada token tiene su utilidad y cada uno cambiará sus chapas X por las Y que quiere disfrutar en ese momento.

Para ello recomiendo mirar Bancor, QASH, Bankera, Jibrel,... Se encargan de suministrar chapas, te hace el cambio automático por la que quieras.

Cada uno podrá tener decenas o centenares de chapas en su wallet y con el móvil o tarjeta se usarán las chapas que tengas asignado. De no tenerla se usaría las criptos que se encargan de suministrar chapas y realizará la conversión de chapas. 

En el nuevo juego cada uno puede crear su cripto y puede aceptar otras criptos como medio de pago. Usando la moneda propia pues tendrá sus beneficios internos como hacen todas.



PREDATOR dijo:


> Alguna solucion para mover los DENT de HITBTC?
> No me fio nada...
> La comision de HITBTC son 1000 DENT



La comisión son 73€, quieren que nos quedemos dentro.

Dent (DENT) Price, Chart, Info | CoinGecko

En kucoin son 3.65€

Dicen que la red ETH está saturada... pero en vez de sacarme los ETH me han cancelado la salida. Quería hacer el cambio con LTC y me dice que también está saturada, además que puedo estar entre 4-5 semanas sin poder usar las chapas... (Están flipando!) Ahora las tengo surfeando en ripple y después las paso a Dash y me los enviaré a kucoin.

Si te las quieres guardar en tu wallet, recomiendo hacer lo mismo y comprarlas en kucoin, etherdelta. Me he querido registrar en coinrail por el volumen que mueven y solo aceptan coreanos... son unos nazis :XX:



impacto dijo:


> Una trituradora de (en este caso): otras criptos. Por ejemplo yo compre hace unos meses (4-5) 1 millon de DENTs a 320 euros, ese dinero me ha hecho un x... a saber ajajjaja en cuanto toque el 0.10 se convierten 320 euros en unoceritoceritopuntoceritoceritocerito euros, Es decir, un triturador de Fiat ( dinero fiduciario), mis DENTS son los mismos, no valen ni más ni menos, pero el que tuviese dolares o euros frente a los dent, hoy dia es infinitamente más pobre (siempre claro, en terminos relativos) pero si yo quisiera comprar con 320 euros ahora, en vez de un millon sacaba, unos 4000 token de DENT, No podemos perder el contacto con la realidad, es una puta bestiada, una salvajada, no hay precedentes en la historia, en un año las .com, una risa en comparación con esto... lo malo es que cada vez que pasa algo así, a Tontoro le avisa su sentido aracÑido, y como no nos encuentra... pues sacrifica a un gatito recien nacido, y dibuja cuadrados satanicos en el suelo... Esperemos que tarde o temprano comprenda que todos tenemos que ser amigos... porque como nos tome por enemigos... Ya podrá encontrar la dehesa donde esta el arbol, donde escondi el cofre con mis Claves privadas, o eso o demostrar que yo no las perdí :XX::XX:




Tengo a varios familiares y amigos que están flipando. Es absurdo la burrada de pasta que llevan por haber entrado a precio de risa.

Avisados estaban todos los lectores desde 
13 julio avisando de las dent
17 julio dent + dentacoin



StalkerTlön dijo:


> Llevo horas esperando que me llegue a mi MEW... Comisión y espera... HitBTC se va a ir a hacer gargaras. Piensa que 1000 es poco, relativamente hablando.



Están saliendo exchanges nuevas y descentralizadas. Las que van dando problemas o están saturadas... hay que mudarse a las nuevas, el juego fluye cuando te renuevas (siempre y cuando uno no se meta en una exchange pirata :



djun dijo:


> Parece ser que las tarjetas prepago de TenX y Wirex del proveedor Wavecrest están bloquedas a petición de VISA.
> 
> Twitter



Menuda tocada de pelotas! Ya van 2! Primero Monaco y demás tarjetas en Noviembre... y ahora que no les hace gracia...  No quieren ni que levantemos la economía con las chapas :XX:

En spectrocoin he visto que se pueden hacer giros con correos y otros... 8: este método, más halcash (bit2me) o transacciones entre bancos y a esperar 24/48h. También tenemos localbitcoins con los familiares, amigos y conocidos... 

Sobre la vulnerabilidad de los equipos que puede aprovechar el "hacker", solamente se salva creando una cuenta en frío (desconectado de la red) y copia la clave privada en un papel. Llevas el portátil o equipo a fundirse, así se evita otras puertas traseras del SO o aplicaciones que puedan estar capturando datos de la pantalla y enviarlos nada más esté conectado a Internet... Después te compras otro equipo, mueves todo lo que no vas a tocar a la nueva dirección hasta que tengas un equipo 100% libre de puertas traseras y ya podrás estar comprando/vendiendo tranquilamente.

Antes que hacer esto por el coñazo que supone... prefiero ir a buscar a los listos y pasarles la factura 8:


----------



## Claudius (5 Ene 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Los nodos maestros llevan semanas subiendo, ningún ciudadano de a pie puede permitirse meter 1.2 M de $ en un nodo así como así.
> 
> Estamos en ATH, ¿quién está montando nodos a estos precios?
> 
> ...



No es la banca, es chuky (gobierno chino), recuerda: btc cash cortina de humo.

Menos mal, que las reglas de consenso van a cambiar en el roadmap y va a haber MN de nivel 1 y de nivel 2 (por antigüedad), respecto a las votaciones. 

De la tarta que hablamos hace algunos días de Bitcoin, en las porciones de colectivos que mencioné también ocurre en todos los proyectos grandes, como eth, etc. (bitcoin ha regado el crypto espacio)

Y en Dash, por no tener nunca el foco, el % de la mayoría de nodos es anarko-crypto-satoshianos.


----------



## Patanegra (5 Ene 2018)

me acaban de llegar euros frescos, me voy de rebajas


----------



## stiff upper lip (5 Ene 2018)

Pivx es la moneda 50 y tantos en capitalización pero este mes ha sido la número 128 en volumen.

Eso a mi entender y viendo que ha mantenido el tipo entre los 10 y los 12 $ es signo de mucho Holder que no vende ni a tiros.

Corregidme si me equivoco.


----------



## StalkerTlön (5 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Ya en free ride...*Paccoin*...segunda vuelta al marcador ( 0.000*100* ).
> 
> 
> Joerr.... en Coinmarket cap 408%::


----------



## plus ultra (5 Ene 2018)

Me estoy poniendo un poco pesimista :,no se veo cosas raras por todos lados ya he pasado por situaciones similares pero algo no termina de olerme bien :ouch:,alomejor es solo algo personal...

BITTREX haciendo cosas raras con los monederos,si siempre ha pasado una coin en mantenimiento, un par de ellas...pero desde unos dias para aca en especial con las ETH

El otro dia vitalik se puso un poco tonto con amenazas de por medio.

MERCATOX parece que se tira un MTGOX de manual ya son muchos dias.

KRAKEN, parece que se ha cambiado el nombre a error 520.

XRB parece que esta teniendo mas de un problema.

BINANCE,es solo un rumor pero he leído en mas de un lugar que aunque XRB gano la votacion ellos se reservaban el derecho a meterla y ante los problemas que esta teniendo no la listaran.

Como tengamos mas de un problema serio,sera el detonante de una bajada muy pero que muy gorda en la cotización general y ojo que para la altura en la que estamos,la recuperación tardaría años,el que se comio lo de MTGOX sabra de lo que hablo.

La confianza es algo fácil de obtener pero muy difícil de recuperar.


----------



## Latunero Incorregible (5 Ene 2018)

PREDATOR dijo:


> Alguna solucion para mover los DENT de HITBTC?
> No me fio nada...
> La comision de HITBTC son 1000 DENT



Yo los he movido a kucoin y de momento nada... sin movimiento, acojonao estoy, Su puta madre, prefiero palmar 1000 que tenerlo ahí, tengo los neo y ganas me dan de liquidar y mover.

Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## StalkerTlön (5 Ene 2018)

Divad dijo:


> Están saliendo exchanges nuevas y descentralizadas. Las que van dando problemas o están saturadas... hay que mudarse a las nuevas, el juego fluye cuando te renuevas (siempre y cuando uno no se meta en una exchange pirata :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Así es... todo fluye, es movimiento perpetuo.

Por cierto, ¿que os parece Crypterium? Lo digo en cuanto al uso de pagos con el móvil, pasando de tarjeta, que por lo visto en asia está muy extendido. Quizás sea un movimiento hacia la monitorización..ienso:.


----------



## Parlakistan (5 Ene 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> Me estoy poniendo un poco pesimista :,no se veo cosas raras por todos lados ya he pasado por situaciones similares pero algo no termina de olerme bien :ouch:,alomejor es solo algo personal...
> 
> BITTREX haciendo cosas raras con los monederos,si siempre ha pasado una coin en mantenimiento, un par de ellas...pero desde unos dias para aca en especial con las ETH
> 
> ...



¿Qué es lo que ha pasado con Raiblocks?


----------



## Cayo Marcio (5 Ene 2018)

Latunero Incorregible dijo:


> Yo los he movido a kucoin y de momento nada... sin movimiento, acojonao estoy, Su puta madre, prefiero palmar 1000 que tenerlo ahí, tengo los neo y ganas me dan de liquidar y mover.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk



Yo los he movido a Myetherwallet y sin problema. He pagado el peaje pero duermo tranquilo.


----------



## stiff upper lip (5 Ene 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> Me estoy poniendo un poco pesimista :,no se veo cosas raras por todos lados ya he pasado por situaciones similares pero algo no termina de olerme bien :ouch:,alomejor es solo algo personal...
> 
> BITTREX haciendo cosas raras con los monederos,si siempre ha pasado una coin en mantenimiento, un par de ellas...pero desde unos dias para aca en especial con las ETH
> 
> ...



Yo no lo creo, lo que ves son las consecuencias de la entrada masiva de muuuchos borregos con pasta fresca. Los exchanges no dan abasto. Y hay subidas a lo loco de auténticos truños. Es la borregada digital de los gatitos que traen su turbulencia consigo.

Si solo pudiera saber o imaginar lo próximo que van a hacer... Supongo que los tiburones ya afilan los dientes y tienen estudiado que va a hacer todo este lumpen digital. Yo simplemente soy incapaz de comprender sus gustos. Por lo que como no tengo mucha tela voy a holdear a muerte hasta hundirme con el titanic.

No se me ocurre nada mejor...


----------



## jorgitonew (5 Ene 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Los nodos maestros llevan semanas subiendo, ningún ciudadano de a pie puede permitirse meter 1.2 M de $ en un nodo así como así.
> 
> Estamos en ATH, ¿quién está montando nodos a estos precios?
> 
> ...



por donde sigues las noticias de dash??


----------



## Divad (5 Ene 2018)

StalkerTlön dijo:


> Así es... todo fluye, es movimiento perpetuo.
> 
> Por cierto, ¿que os parece Crypterium? Lo digo en cuanto al uso de pagos con el móvil, pasando de tarjeta, que por lo visto en asia está muy extendido. Quizás sea un movimiento hacia la monitorización..ienso:.



Tienes esta otra
Ethos (ETHOS) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap
Ethos

Sirin está listada en liqui
SIRIN LABS Token (SRN) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap


----------



## jorgitonew (5 Ene 2018)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> Pivx es la moneda 50 y tantos en capitalización pero este mes ha sido la número 128 en volumen.
> 
> Eso a mi entender y viendo que ha mantenido el tipo entre los 10 y los 12 $ es signo de mucho Holder que no vende ni a tiros.
> 
> Corregidme si me equivoco.



me parece correcta la interpretación


----------



## carlosjulian (5 Ene 2018)

Estoy igual que algunos, salirme de la mierda de Exchange que es HitBTC, he tenido que pasar los DENT a ETH, y ahora estoy con mis ETH sin poderlos sacar de ahí para mandarlos a EtherDelta, ¿alguna sugerencia?

@divad

Las moviste a Ripple? y piensas sacarlas con DASH a Kucoin??


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (5 Ene 2018)

Pues ésto se pone difícil. Hitbtc, ether delta,yobit,liqui,kraken,bittrex...,todas con problemas, he tenido retenidos Ethereum día y medio en Hitbtc, en ether delta los tuve incluso una semana una vez, así que tampoco me pongo nervioso ya. Pero lo del arbitraje ya no hay quien pueda hacerlo en éstas condiciones. He vendido Tron en Hitbtc que el precio está muy por encima de las otras exchanges y no hay forma de pasar la pasta a gate io que es la que los vende más barata,la diferencia es muy grande, no consigo pasar ni Ethereum ni Bitcoin.


----------



## carlosjulian (5 Ene 2018)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Pues ésto se pone difícil. Hitbtc, ether delta,yobit,liqui,kraken,bittrex...,todas con problemas, he tenido retenidos Ethereum día y medio en Hitbtc, en ether delta los tuve incluso una semana una vez, así que tampoco me pongo nervioso ya. Pero lo del arbitraje ya no hay quien pueda hacerlo en éstas condiciones. He vendido Tron en Hitbtc que el precio está muy por encima de las otras exchanges y no hay forma de pasar la pasta a gate io que es la que los vende más barata,la diferencia es muy grande, no consigo pasar ni Ethereum ni Bitcoin.



Se necesita una buena buena exchange descentralizada y que no esté alojada a ninguna mierda de servicio de hospedaje como Amazon, porque aún así sigue siendo un problema, hackeo siempre a la orden. Lo que se necesita es que la exchange opere en la red de ETH, dentro de los bloques, pero el problema seguiría siendo la escalabilidad (velocidad de las operaciones).

En fin... Creo que tendré los ETH en HitBTC a ver que ocurre. Mientras me perderé la ola de DENT si pega el salto aún más arriba.


----------



## Divad (5 Ene 2018)

carlosjulian dijo:


> Estoy igual que algunos, salirme de la mierda de Exchange que es HitBTC, he tenido que pasar los DENT a ETH, y ahora estoy con mis ETH sin poderlos sacar de ahí para mandarlos a EtherDelta, ¿alguna sugerencia?
> 
> @divad
> 
> Las moviste a Ripple? y piensas sacarlas con DASH a Kucoin??



Los quise sacar con ETH, me lo bloquearon y me lo han devuelto hoy.
Las quiero sacar con LTC y tardan hasta 3-4 semanas si me las dejan bloqueadas...
Las quería sacar con ripple aprovechando su velocidad pero al darme cuenta que kucoin no tiene el par las he dejado surfeando aprovechando la bajada que lleva y con un % de beneficio que me haga miraré de sacarlas con Dash a kucoin ::

En kucoin la comisión son 50 chapas. En Etherdelta la comisión la negocia uno mismo.


----------



## juli (5 Ene 2018)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> Pivx es la moneda 50 y tantos en capitalización pero este mes ha sido la número 128 en volumen.
> 
> Eso a mi entender y viendo que ha mantenido el tipo entre los 10 y los 12 $ es signo de mucho Holder que no vende ni a tiros.
> 
> Corregidme si me equivoco.



Es una pura roca. Entras allí , el precio congelado 3 semanas y en medio del hype del vecindario... el personal está de fiesta. El vínculo equipo/comunidad tal como se da no lo puedes encontrar en ningún sitio...cuando se masifique se verá a qué me refiero continuamente ( y se masificará... en mi opinión. Ese precio de rebajilla es una bomba retardada, siendo la primera moneda anónima orientada al uso masivo - ZCash es castuzilla y Monero, con cierta aura de "iniciados"...y ambas con la barrera psiclógica del precio ya disparado - y éso son galones para el nicho "underground" de la Marabunta 2018. Tal vez parezca una chorrada , pero un ADN "rebelde" es algo que exprimen como oro los técnicos de marketing en CUALQUIER SECTOR...y PIVX lo tiene de serie. Más allá de sus prestaciones, que son completísimas tecnicamente, en gobernanza, integración, en economía de recursos y gastos...es un productazo redondo, hiper definido.

EL día del pepinazo va a ser terrible ( yo estoy rezando para que en Enero no zumbe, porque en Febrero el círculo Fiat-cripto-calle se cerrará y además es posible que el supply DE FACTO se reduzca en varios millones de coins - tras la ICO de Unity, hablamos -).

Creo que el grupo de coins sólidas/clásicas de la segunda fila del ranking van a reproducir - creo que no se han tocado deliberadamente precisamente por éso - el hype de las ceroceristas de ahora mismo, muchas de ellas sin sentido alguno...y sus supplys y precio van a crear un boom de precio espectacular, lo que acarreará proyectos globales monstruosos de pasta y a la estela de los grandes trasatlánticos del TOP en KOMODO ARK, Lisk,PIVX... Pues bien, estoy convencido que la que tiene alfombra roja en cuanto a laq transmisión instantánea de su imagen de marca, es , precisamente, PIVX...que es la única que "se explica" en 2 patadas...con la facilidad de identificación que ello acarrea.

Por añadir, añadiría que incluso va a ser la primera corrida en la cara popular & masiva al sistema de exchanges centralizados...otra más.

Al tiempo.

---------- Post added 05-ene-2018 at 23:38 ----------




StalkerTlön dijo:


> juli dijo:
> 
> 
> > Ya en free ride...*Paccoin*...segunda vuelta al marcador ( 0.000*100* ).
> ...


----------



## danjian (5 Ene 2018)

La moneda de Binance (BNB) esta entrando $$$ a mansalva y mucho FOMO


----------



## Patanegra (5 Ene 2018)

mercatox vuelve a funcionar, he comprado KIN y me os llevo al Nano.


----------



## stiff upper lip (5 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Es una pura roca. Entras allí , el precio congelado 3 semanas y en medio del hype del vecindario... el personal está de fiesta. El vínculo equipo/comunidad tal como se da no lo puedes encontrar en ningún sitio...cuando se masifique se verá a qué me refiero continuamente ( y se masificará... en mi opinión. Ese precio de rebajilla es una bomba retardada, siendo la primera moneda anónima orientada al uso masivo - ZCash es castuzilla y Monero, con cierta aura de "iniciados"...y ambas con la barrera psiclógica del precio ya disparado - y éso son galones para el nicho "underground" de la Marabunta 2018. Tal vez parezca una chorrada , pero un ADN "rebelde" es algo que exprimen como oro los técnicos de marketing en CUALQUIER SECTOR...y PIVX lo tiene de serie. Más allá de sus prestaciones, que son completísimas tecnicamente, en gobernanza, integración, en economía de recursos y gastos...es un productazo redondo, hiper definido.
> 
> EL día del pepinazo va a ser terrible ( yo estoy rezando para que en Enero no zumbe, porque en Febrero el círculo Fiat-cripto-calle se cerrará y además es posible que el supply DE FACTO se reduzca en varios millones de coins - tras la ICO de Unity, hablamos -).
> 
> ...


----------



## Claudius (6 Ene 2018)

Divad dijo:


> Sobre la vulnerabilidad de los equipos que puede aprovechar el "hacker", solamente se salva creando una cuenta en frío (desconectado de la red) y copia la clave privada en un papel. Llevas el portátil o equipo a fundirse, así se evita otras puertas traseras del SO o aplicaciones que puedan estar capturando datos de la pantalla y enviarlos nada más esté conectado a Internet... Después te compras otro equipo, mueves todo lo que no vas a tocar a la nueva dirección hasta que tengas un equipo 100% libre de puertas traseras y ya podrás estar comprando/vendiendo tranquilamente.



A ver muchachos, que os habéis vuelto unos fieras del crypto-trading, :Aplauso:
Pero dejáis de lado detalles importantes de las soluciones que* Bitcoin* aporta a este escenario, extrapolable a algunas alts.

El fichero wallet.dat, lleva tecnología de cifrado simétrico AES, (una contraseña) que salvaguarda la clave privada (un número), que se esconde en ese fichero, que sería la que permite portar a cualquier wallet.dat el acceso a la dirección pública. Los bitcoin como expliqué hace mucho tiempo en un post 'viven en la nube' tu solo tienes la llave/s de acceso.

Si se posee una dirección multi-firma, con *2 ordenadores * distinto (hardware), si uno fuera comprometido se necesitaría acceso al otro u otros.

Y si son arquitecturas distintas, para este tipo de ataque se complica ejem: 
Un pc x86 arquitectura con linux-win + un smartphone (IOS,android) arquitectura ARM.

Un poco de estudio de parte de Melchor, Gaspar y Baltazar. :rolleye:

Direcciones Bitcoin multifirma, te las explicamos al completo de forma simple.

wallet con multifirma y dinero que gestionan
Grafana

Best Multisignature Wallets - Secure Your Crypto With More Private Keys - Captain Altcoin

Best Multi-Signature Bitcoin Wallets [2018 Edition]


*Bitcoin*
Electrum
Copay

Mi recomendación: Copay en pc + smartphone


*Dash,* no tiene en producción wallet con multifirma, está en beta pero apunto de pasar a lanzamiento (en roadmap de Evolution). 

Copay-Dash Wallet (Testnet Only / RC 0.1) &mdash; Dash

*Ethereum*
https://www.coindesk.com/bitgo-engineers-ethereum-wallet-ether-li/
https://www.ether.li/faq

*Monero*
http://www.newsbtc.com/2017/12/18/next-monero-client-release-will-full-multisig-support/

*Litecoin*
https://electrum-ltc.org/

Resto de Alt & shit, pues que la fuerza/suerte os acompañe!! 

Seguramente halla para la semana que viene parches estables y afinados para decenas de s.o. eso si ni el 10% de lo que está funcionando en el mundo. :


----------



## juli (6 Ene 2018)

Sí,solidez total, PIVX. La verdad es que la moneda por dentro también es así.

Tienes algo que siempre vale más. Éso es diáfano.

Igual digo una chorrada, pero siempre he pensado que es una moneda que debería caer bien a bitcoñeros. Es muy purista en muchos sentidos.

Erik Stanek, s3v3nh4acs...es gente Súper radikal en muchos aspectos ( gobernanza, inflación, "extorisones" del sistema de exchanges...- a veces jode, eh ? - )


----------



## Cayo Marcio (6 Ene 2018)

¿Porque ha caido Triggers un 50%? ¿ Malas noticias? ¿Vale la pena comprar ahora?


----------



## juli (6 Ene 2018)

Cayo Marcio dijo:


> ¿Porque ha caido Triggers un 50%? ¿ Malas noticias? ¿Vale la pena comprar ahora?



Hace unpar de días un Mnode , que en el hilo pudimos pillar en menos de 2000, estaba en 15.000 pavos. 

Dudas de que vaya a alcanzarlos de nuevo en adelante ? :


----------



## Johnw (6 Ene 2018)

El alto costo puede ser porque ya hay muchas criptomonedas en el mercado, y la competencia entre algunas de ellas hace que aumente el valor, más también depende de cada país y la inflación que tenga este, esperemos que no suban tanto para minar y que todo sea para una buena inversión.


----------



## Patanegra (6 Ene 2018)

tengo euros frescos en el exchange que comprariais en estas rebajas?


----------



## jorgitonew (6 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Sí,solidez total, PIVX. La verdad es que la moneda por dentro también es así.
> 
> Tienes algo que siempre vale más. Éso es diáfano.
> 
> ...



a pivx la están dando en btc... así que en breve empezare a vender mis btc y comprar pivx


----------



## juli (6 Ene 2018)

Meanwhile, in Shitland...

...Sístole again ( BTC & LTC )

---------- Post added 06-ene-2018 at 00:40 ----------




jorgitonew dijo:


> a pivx la están dando en btc... así que en breve empezare a vender mis btc y comprar pivx




Kawen la puta !!!

Es que ésto de pillar Bitcoins es la hoxtia...te vuelves un puto rata !!! :o







El canibalismo de Nakamoto me corroe...y me jode pillar *Purples*...es grave, Dostórrr ??? ::


----------



## san_miguel (6 Ene 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> tengo euros frescos en el exchange que comprariais en estas rebajas?



UTK, ADA, KMD, SALT, ZRX 

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## carlosjulian (6 Ene 2018)

Me desesperé al ver mis ETH en HitBTC después de quererlas retirar de la mierda de Exchange, y me metí a comprar un par de millones de DCN (dentacoin), a ver si hace al menos un doblete. Y salirme feliz al menos.


----------



## Cayo Marcio (6 Ene 2018)

Divad, que sepas que ando surfeando con Triggers desde hace un rato, ganar no gano mucho porque aún soy un manta y estoy empezando, pero como me lo estoy pasando...


----------



## jorgitonew (6 Ene 2018)

perdonad la ignorancia pero a que estáis llamando surfear??a comprar en soporte y vender en resistencia??


----------



## Divad (6 Ene 2018)

Claudius dijo:


> A ver muchachos, que os habéis vuelto unos fieras del crypto-trading, :Aplauso:
> Pero dejáis de lado detalles importantes de las soluciones que* Bitcoin* aporta a este escenario, extrapolable a algunas alts.
> 
> El fichero wallet.dat, lleva tecnología de cifrado simétrico AES, (una contraseña) que salvaguarda la clave privada (un número), que se esconde en ese fichero, que sería la que permite portar a cualquier wallet.dat el acceso a la dirección pública. Los bitcoin como expliqué hace mucho tiempo en un post 'viven en la nube' tu solo tienes la llave/s de acceso.
> ...



He mirado el faq de ether.li y ni ellos mismos se hacen responsable si les pasa algo como les ha ocurrido a parity... 

Las multifirmas tampoco servirían si el creador del juego es lo suficientemente inteligente para tener un bot que se dedique a relacionar UID de la tarjeta SIM del móvil u otros dispositivos que pertenece por poner un ejemplo a Rajoy con un IMEI único que cierra el vínculo a quien le pertenece el dispositivo. El bot solo tiene que rastrear todas las claves largas (criptomonedas) haciendo sus intentos para acceder a la cartera correcta y listo.
> Recopilación de claves de los dispositivos a los que se ha logueado Rajoy
> Combinación de claves de acceso a las cuentas
> Llega el día D y se marcan un festín.

Si les salen de las pelotas nos mean a todos en la cara como quieran. Mejor que no le den ideas a Sophia :XX:

Supuestamente los equipos y dispositivos de "sirin" deberían de sellar todas las puertas traseras... Veremos si es verdad 8:

Lo único que se me ha ocurrido es crear una cuenta en frío y convertir en polvo el ordenador :: al menos te garantizas que al no ser conectado de nuevo el equipo a la red la clave escrita a mano es 100% segura. Si incluso haciendo esto roban las chapas ya sería por los ordenadores cuánticos e IA...

Llevamos milenios viviendo una estafada de vida... otra más y seguir remando? :no:

---------- Post added 06-ene-2018 at 01:28 ----------




jorgitonew dijo:


> perdonad la ignorancia pero a que estáis llamando surfear??a comprar en soporte y vender en resistencia??



Sí, lo puedes hacer por libre o teniendo como referencia a los bots
https://www.facebook.com/DLN.86/posts/10215046223168568


----------



## psiloman (6 Ene 2018)

Cayo Marcio dijo:


> ¿Porque ha caido Triggers un 50%? ¿ Malas noticias? ¿Vale la pena comprar ahora?



No sé si alguien lo ha comentado antes, en Bittrex me sale que el mercado de Trig lo deslistan el 12 de Enero:






Pues a Binance, pero claro:







Para acordarse de la madre de alguien.


----------



## jorgitonew (6 Ene 2018)

Divad dijo:


> He mirado el faq de ether.li y ni ellos mismos se hacen responsable si les pasa algo como les ha ocurrido a parity...
> 
> Las multifirmas tampoco servirían si el creador del juego es lo suficientemente inteligente para tener un bot que se dedique a relacionar UID de la tarjeta SIM del móvil u otros dispositivos que pertenece por poner un ejemplo a Rajoy con un IMEI único que cierra el vínculo a quien le pertenece el dispositivo. El bot solo tiene que rastrear todas las claves largas (criptomonedas) haciendo sus intentos para acceder a la cartera correcta y listo.
> > Recopilación de claves de los dispositivos a los que se ha logueado Rajoy
> ...



según lo que pones en fb los bots son los que ponen las órdenes en números redondos no?? cómo sabes si no está haciendo spoofing?


----------



## davitin (6 Ene 2018)

Iot chain, la iota china, menuda esta liando...llego casi a 10$, a bajado a 4.5$ y ya esta otra vez sobrepasando los 5$...en el grupo de telegram hay rumores de que va a entrar en binance dentro de unos dias.

Yo ya voy cargadito...seguramente venda una parte de mis iotas para meterme en esta, la veo con mayor potencial especulativo.


----------



## carlosjulian (6 Ene 2018)

Me salí en el punto alto de la ola con DENT, y los metí en DENTCOIN (DCN), ahora mismo voy pa' arriba de nuevo, y con ganancias ++..

Los consejos de Divad son buenos. a Nadarrrr!!


----------



## juli (6 Ene 2018)

Wallet de enigma, hábil en Bittrex. ( Ahora subiendo...a trincar lo de los tolais que hayan soltáo, supongo ). Por cierto : Enigma ha estado hábil en Binance u otros exchanges durante estas fechas ? - ultimos 4 ó 5 días...gracias -.

De todos modos, acabo de refrescar hace 4 minutos y la que me salía hábil era la de Triggers...o sea que una empenada importante estos muchachetes.

Alguien guarda Triggers en wallet ? Cuál ?...porque estaban/están en Counterparty...pero leí que se largaban a Qtum y hace poco no sé si que sacaban wallet propia

Más allá de lloriqueos, se me están hinchando las narices de verdad con tanto manoseo exchange, la verdad ...


----------



## Txeco (6 Ene 2018)

Acabo de ver que tiene tanta demanda de ledger Nano S que han incrementado el precio a 90 Euros y que se enviarán a partir de Marzo!


----------



## Divad (6 Ene 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> según lo que pones en fb los bots son los que ponen las órdenes en números redondos no?? cómo sabes si no está haciendo spoofing?



Sí, hay capturas que demuestran las correcciones que hacen los bots y así dan vida o crean dibujos con las diferentes criptos :fiufiu:

No solo tenemos los bots de referencia, sino también el
Global Charts | CoinMarketCap
Aunque la tendencia es alcista y a todos nos gustaría que fuese vertical en cualquier momento : tiene sus correcciones también, estando muy lejos de máximos es normal que lleguen los bots asesinos para hacer grandes correcciones (al top 100 lo hacen con saña :XX

Luego también tenemos el péndulo de la cripto, cuando lleva una flipada de subida es ponerse detrás del bot que más acumule y el último que pague la fiesta :Baile::XX: no solo es obvio que sería normal que tras tanto subir el valor de una cripto llegase el momento de la corrección... si lo están marcando y algunos lo hacen marcando un valor que ellos creen y también salen ganando. La ola es ascendente y puede salir una ola vertical de la hostia en cualquier momento (en la siguiente actualización de ETH o cuando hable el iluminado Vitalik (Vita = Vida, leyendo al revés Ki = diosa 8 las jodidas causalidades del camino... 

En cualquier momento sueltan a los bots para hacer ricos a los que ya estamos dentro y a los que no se han enterado de la actualización del sistema tendrán una RBU.
 

Es absurdo la facilidad de obtener un sin fin de fichas. Pasamos de pasarlas putas y estar entretenidos a estar jugando y no hacer más que WIN WIN siempre aunque no hagas nada (hold/hodl). ::




carlosjulian dijo:


> Me salí en el punto alto de la ola con DENT, y los metí en DENTCOIN (DCN), ahora mismo voy pa' arriba de nuevo, y con ganancias ++..
> 
> Los consejos de Divad son buenos. a Nadarrrr!!



Bravo!!! :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Baile::Baile::Baile:


----------



## StalkerTlön (6 Ene 2018)

carlosjulian dijo:


> Me salí en el punto alto de la ola con DENT, y los metí en DENTCOIN (DCN), ahora mismo voy pa' arriba de nuevo, y con ganancias ++..
> 
> Los consejos de Divad son buenos. a Nadarrrr!!



Surfing with the Alien, que hay oleaje...!!! Gracias Divad por los buenos consejos.:


----------



## silverwindow (6 Ene 2018)

OS recomiendo que para sacar la pasta de los mierda-exchange, lo hagais en varios withdrwls y en diferentes monedas.
SI sacas "el pastel grodo" todo de golpe es cuando te pueden joder.

A mi triggers no me acaba de gustar de todo, mucho humo,mucho makreting pero tiene mucho que demostrar rodavia.Eso si, para oleaje y metesacas va de lujo.


----------



## davitin (6 Ene 2018)

Sonm a 58 centavos rompiendo su techo...a ver si despierta ya.

Enviado desde mi Woxter Nimbus 102Q mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (6 Ene 2018)

Bueno amigos, Coss ya esta de nuevo funcionando. Acabo de poder convertir mis ether en coss (moneda) y datum.

PD: Y binance coin y kucoin shares las 2 disparadas un 50%. Creo que es buena idea tener "acciones" en exchanges ya que parece que la demanda esta creciendo (de manera tan bestial que muchos tienen problemas).

Coss por cierto saca la nueva plataforma de trading en unos días, por si alguien quiere anticiparse al posible pump.

PD: Triggers de rebajas, estoy pensandomelo...


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (6 Ene 2018)

Bueno pues después de recuperar mis Ethereum en Hitbtc, sin que los hayan enviado éso sí, los pasé a Bitcoin y he tenido que abrir otro request porque tampoco me los envían. Empiezo a pensar que de que sirve ganar pasta en la mierda de Hitbtc si luego no la puedes sacar


----------



## trancos123 (6 Ene 2018)

La gente esta en alerta con la ico de DADI pq parece que han copiado partes del paper de SOMN
Twitter

LOL


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (6 Ene 2018)

Opiniones sobre Game? Acaba de salir, lleva unas 24 horas. Entro en la web, a ver el equipo, y veo ahi al fundador de Tron. Nuevo pelotazo?

Game (GTC) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap


----------



## silverwindow (6 Ene 2018)

joder con los chinos se van a comer el mundo,el Yuchen Sun este no debe dar abasto de contar billetes


----------



## paketazo (6 Ene 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> joder con los chinos se van a comer el mundo,el Yuchen Sun este no debe dar abasto de contar billetes



esto que vemos es una fotocopia de lo que pasó en nasdaq...se perdieron la bomba de los años previos al 2000 ya que no había empresas chinas cotizadas, y luego a partir del 2005 en adelante invadieron el mercado con mierdas por un tubo.

Vendieron acciones por un tubo con promesas y balances falsos...cientos de empresas que daban dividendos del 15% anual antes de cotizar...en cuanto empezaron a cotizar y tener que auditar, en pocos meses valían centavos.

Cuando metáis pasta en algo sed coherentes, sobre todo si es para holdear...ved lo que capitaliza y luego buscar empresas del nasdaq con capitalizaciones similares y comparad por lo que estáis realmente pagando.

Estoy viendo proyectos valorados en más de 500M de $ que son puto humo, una página web mala, unos foreros pumpeando, y unos tokens que prometen el oro y el moro.

Por favor, no meter más de lo que estáis dispuestos a perder...en unos años recordareis esta época , y entenderéis que todo puede tener muchos precios, lo complicado es determinar su valor.

Mucho cuidado con los "chinos" sobre todo...las cuelan que da gusto.

Buen día a todos.

P.D.

Viendo los horarios a los que posteais, ya os auguro que estáis a un paso de la demencia y sobre todo de cometer muchos errores.

Mucho cuidado, la mente descansada y clara vale por 10 cansadas o por 1000... que no razonan correctamente.


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (6 Ene 2018)

La verdad es que game a mi también me da mala espina, no hay announcement en bitcoin talk, no hay código fuente... Pero tiene bastante volumen para acabar de salir. Pero Tron también me parecía una estafa y mira...


----------



## juli (6 Ene 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Mucho cuidado con los "chinos" sobre todo...las cuelan que da gusto.



Me chupé todo el pump de Neo , de 4 a 50 y pico pavos en verano, con todo por los suelos... Oxígeno puro...imagínate la buena onda que me da.

He podido cargar a gogó en cualquier momento. Y puedo. Qtum igual. Fíjate el recorrido que tienen...pues dudo que lo haga en ninguno de los 2.

En una coyuntura chunga...y no te digo con los reguladores globales de uñas e intentando marcar el paso ( y como hay un dios que capítulos de éso , quedan )...harán lo que sea en contra de sus himbersores, lo que sea. Conocen a su gobierno...y cuando les pidan culos...el suyo lo mandarán el último. Quéjate luego.

Bueno para crecer...malo para quedarse. Mientras haya otras opciones, dudo horrores que vuelva por ahí.

---------- Post added 06-ene-2018 at 10:45 ----------

Ayer liberaron Enigma en Bittrex...saqué mil chapas...viendo el panel central con mis carteras de fondo...en cuanto dí al OK de la venta emergente del formulario de withdrawals...ZAS !!! ...Rojo!!! ( Prohibida de nuevo...instantáneo!...).

Se la suda pillarse los dedos...venden y compran todo lo que les digan, aceptan todas las órdenes. Cuando se han pasado de frenada...a jugar al ratón y al gato y a pillar chollos a cuenta de quien entre al trapo ( y no es ir de listillo, eh ?...sabas que si te quedas...te la juegas - y llevan desde anoche con ETH congelada, no te digo más : Puentearán hasta donde les salga de los wevos ...una lotería ).

En fin...ya queda poco para descentralizar trades ...aunque bueno, al final, será sólo otro escalón. 

No queda nada , aquí...


----------



## trancos123 (6 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Me chupé todo el pump de Neo , de 4 a 50 y pico pavos en verano, con todo por los suelos... Oxígeno puro...imagínate la buena onda que me da.
> 
> He podido cargar a gogó en cualquier momento. Y puedo. Qtum igual. Fíjate el recorrido que tienen...pues dudo que lo haga en ninguno de los 2.



No se si te acabo de entender, pero desconfías de NEO y Qtum? Cual es el motivo?
A mi NEO me parece brutal, con un montón de icos que se apoyan en el.


----------



## juli (6 Ene 2018)

trancos123 dijo:


> No se si te acabo de entender, pero desconfías de NEO y Qtum?
> A mi NEO me parece brutal, con un montón de icos que se apoyan en el.



Sé perfectamente lo que es Neo. Y me encanta. Mira hace meses su salida del subsuelo en el hilo , aún como ANTSHARES, y verás mis posts dando la brasa desde antes de las 2 cifras. Y ojo, tanto con Neo como con Qtum se me cae la baba.

En cuanto tosió su gobierno a cuenta de las ICos y los Exchanges...de 55 pavos a 15 ó 18...y el CEo de Neo ofreciénndoles el coño de su madre en una urna ( sé perfectísimamente, igual que él, lo que es vivir y mover pasta en países totalitarios , etiqueta memocrática included o no , mela pela ...cuando les peta la mínima, paran máquina...y eres la última almorrana del culo de un perro. Ya, si éso, y tras el reset, te explican cómo queda la vaina...y lo que te toca "Sí...o Sí". SImple. ) EL personal lo vió como una oportunidad...y la hay, sin ninguna duda.

Personalmente, haría bolsón...y elegiría una moneda de la que pudiese esperar alguna respuesta en caso de naufragio. Va a ocurrir ?...Yo no puedo decirlo...pero no quiero estar en China cuando vengan mal dadas...y sobtre todo, ni por el forro con grandes porcentajes de mi portfolio.


----------



## Patanegra (6 Ene 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> UTK, ADA, KMD, SALT, ZRX
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk



me gusta UTK, bajo precio por moneda, market cap no muy alta, acaba de salir...le veo potencial.

Estas seguro lo de ADA? parece agotado. Ya lo tengo, vendi la mitad en casi maximos y ahora estoy pensando vender parte de lo que resta o hodlear.

En mi mes aqui he aprendido una regla: jamas vender totalmente una moneda, dejar un poco por si hay un x10 despues de vender al menos no estar lamentandose.


----------



## Donald Draper (6 Ene 2018)

UTK y REQ hacen lo mismo o similar, no?


----------



## Patanegra (6 Ene 2018)

me parece interesante esto: 

_According to Woo, nearly all of the top 10 cryptocurrencies by market capitalization are protocols or the decentralized infrastructure that decentralized applications can be built on top of.

"For the first time, we can invest in these protocol stacks and any app that's built on them, you get a [kind of] cut," said Woo, adding:

"You can buy the real estate in which people plant down their businesses."
*
And with that thinking, Woo doesn't worry much about investing in applications. In his mind, the applications that ride on blockchain protocols are starting to look more and more like Silicon Valley startups – where nearly 10,000 launch per year and only a handful succeed, with only one becoming a unicorn like Facebook.*

That, he thinks, is a much more speculative play, than investing in the base-layer protocol cryptocurrencies._

Just 400%? Willy Woo's Math for Insane Crypto Returns - CoinDesk

como se distingue una moneda "applications" de una "protocols"?...tengo ahora unas 30 monedas y no tengo ni papa de informatica.


----------



## jashita (6 Ene 2018)

Como ya sabéis, Wavecrest ha desactivado todas las tarjetas que han emitido, físicas y virtuales.
Conocéis alguna alternativa? Y algún exchange que vaya bien desde el que se puedan hacer transferencias fiat?
Me habían expulsado del mercado fiat por ser viejo para ellos y en el mercado crypto he encontrado aceptación y trabajo. 
Una nueva economía donde no necesitas licencias ni permisos. Donde existe igualdad real, con las mismas reglas para ricos y pobres, tontos y listos.
Estaba iniciando una nueva vida, pero como sigan poniendo trabas tendré que pedir una paguita fiat. :-(


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit (6 Ene 2018)

madre mia dogecoin pump aqui se sube al carro hasta el tato


----------



## juli (6 Ene 2018)

TheWhiteRabbit dijo:


> madre mia dogecoin pump aqui se sube al carro hasta el tato



Cantaíta . El paseo a que Paccoin obliga anima las propiedades de "la famiglia".

Como el truño amarillo, paccoin, se meta en el top más top...vamos a ver fuegos artificiales...y el valor , en estado puro, de un dinero credo de la nada. que se multiplica con su propio manoseo.

Palomitas.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (6 Ene 2018)

Lo de Paccoin es una troleada al estilo Dogecoin que cuesta de entender incluso desde la perspectiva de un gran aficionado a videojuegos, movimientos frikis, y demás memes y paridas 4chaneras.


----------



## Benjamin Linus (6 Ene 2018)

Buenos días, como algunos de vosotros, metí algunas chapas a KIN...véis normal esa diferencia de precio entre exchanges? Están al doble de precio en Mercatox que en EtherDelta, yo las tengo en el primero, y tentado de coger la saca y pirar dada la subida buena de estos días. Tendrán mucho más margen de subida?


pd. lo de Kin sería para enchufarle más a Qash, al cual tengo de primer valor en la cartera :baba:


----------



## djun (6 Ene 2018)

Mi máquina me dice que hay que comprar Lunyr. Es una buena cripto para el largo plazo, es un buen proyecto. Pero también va a dar un buen resultado en el corto plazo. 

Estamos a $59,50. 
Veremos dentro de una semana y dentro de un mes.


----------



## juli (6 Ene 2018)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Lo de Paccoin es una troleada al estilo Dogecoin que cuesta de entender incluso desde la perspectiva de un gran aficionado a videojuegos, movimientos frikis, y demás memes y paridas 4chaneras.



Lo que cuesta entender es que el canibalismo de Nakamoto rechine cuando lo ejecuta en-nuestros-putos-morros un icono grotesco...y se beatifique cuando la "cuadratura del círculo de la pastuki memocrática" hace lo mismo.

Pero bué..Madrí.Farsa...PSOE-PP, Jilari-Dónal... si al final, semox una panda de forofitos con una ética de goma de mascar...

---------- Post added 06-ene-2018 at 11:52 ----------




djun dijo:


> Mi máquina me dice que hay que comprar Lunyr. Es una buena cripto para el largo plazo, es un buen proyecto. Pero también va a dar un buen resultado en el corto plazo.
> 
> Estamos a $59,50.
> Veremos dentro de una semana y dentro de un mes.



Va a dar ?

A 2 pavos hace 6 meses.

Float clitoridiano y proyecto con el que pasearse es una maravilla: Una wiki que es poesía pura.,.empujada por genios currando en su pasión.

Ahora,a valorar lo que es meter 1000 chapas ahí...o en Neo ( con todo lo alto que puede llegar Neo, que es TODO y no seré yo quien lo discuta) ...y *echarse a dormir*.

El Hobbit debe una declaración pública de solvencia de su plataforma...COMO-HAY-UN-DIOX !!!... Las blockhains de su contraparte (hijas) , hacen cosas... en algunos casos, como éste...maravillosas...


----------



## naitsirk (6 Ene 2018)

No me extrañaría que en Febrero subiera el precio de los Dogecoin visto que entramos en el año nuevo chino del perro...


----------



## walkerheras (6 Ene 2018)

alguno lleva digitalnote XDN . compré alguna y ahora parece que sube , no sé si será buen proyecto y porqué a despertado ahora? gracias


----------



## Cakau (6 Ene 2018)

Walton puede que este año de que hablar

Waltonchain is partnered with Fuyao Glass Industry Group Co. Ltd, the world's largest automotive glass supplier : waltonchain


----------



## McMax (6 Ene 2018)

Venezuela emite 100 millones de petros: ¿Qué activos respaldan esa criptomoneda? - RT


----------



## juli (6 Ene 2018)

Hey,hey...que en Cryptopia ya se sueltan Litecoins por truño-comecocos...

arrancando motores y tal...


----------



## stiff upper lip (6 Ene 2018)

McMax dijo:


> Venezuela emite 100 millones de petros: ¿Qué activos respaldan esa criptomoneda? - RT



En qué Exchange y a cuanto saldrá?


----------



## iaGulin (6 Ene 2018)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> En qué Exchange y a cuanto saldrá?



Conociendo a Maduro, seguramente lancen su propio Exchange.
Venebit.com o algo así


----------



## Pimlico (6 Ene 2018)

Dentacoin despertando hoy.


----------



## PREDATOR (6 Ene 2018)

Pimlico dijo:


> Dentacoin despertando hoy.



No teneis la sensacion que DENTACOIN es puro humo?
Me meti en su pagina web, los partners son un poco de mercadillo no se no se


----------



## carlosjulian (6 Ene 2018)

PREDATOR dijo:


> No teneis la sensacion que DENTACOIN es puro humo?
> Me meti en su pagina web, los partners son un poco de mercadillo no se no se



Me acabo de salir en el punto Máximo, me voy para LTC a ver si juntando más chapas me decido como salirme de la mierda que es HitBTC.


----------



## danjian (6 Ene 2018)

Como veis TRX para entrarle ahora? Ha corregido bastante y el chino aun no ha anunciado lo "gordo" aun.


----------



## PREDATOR (6 Ene 2018)

[QUOTEcarlosjulian;21052107]Me acabo de salir en el punto Máximo, me voy para LTC a ver si juntando más chapas me decido como salirme de la mierda que es HitBTC.S[/QUOTE]

En Hitbtc acabo de meter 4 fichas de NEO, siguiendo los consejos de Juli, me fue bien con DENT. Voy a intentar bajarmelas al Wallet,
sigo con DENT dentro de HITBTC pero no me deja moverlos :S:
Algun monedero aconsejable para NEO?

Veis factible un NEO 500 a mediados de año?


----------



## Aksturiax (6 Ene 2018)

PREDATOR dijo:


> [QUOTEcarlosjulian;21052107]Me acabo de salir en el punto Máximo, me voy para LTC a ver si juntando más chapas me decido como salirme de la mierda que es HitBTC.S



En Hitbtc acabo de meter 4 fichas de NEO, siguiendo los consejos de Juli, me fue bien con DENT. Voy a intentar bajarmelas al Wallet,
sigo con DENT dentro de HITBTC pero no me deja moverlos :S:
Algun monedero aconsejable para NEO?

Veis factible un NEO 500 a mediados de año?[/QUOTE]

NEO tiene su propio wallet, NEON.


----------



## jorgitonew (6 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Hey,hey...que en Cryptopia ya se sueltan Litecoins por truño-comecocos...
> 
> arrancando motores y tal...



juli, aquí si que necesito traducción.... si te refieres a trading litecoin vs otras criptos sin tener que pasar a btc, eso existía desde hace mucho

por cierto, he enviado documentos para que me habiliten retirada diaria a 50000 dólares de nz en vez de la basica de 5000... ya si quieres más de 50000 al día tienes que hablar con ellos


----------



## Gurney (6 Ene 2018)

Coinmarketcap now #1 most visited website for investing in USA:

Top Investing Websites in the world


----------



## arras2 (6 Ene 2018)

Yo estoy intentando pillar unos poquitos pivx para mejorar mi parte de cartera de buena progresión a medio plazo. El gráfico indica posible arreon, aunque también lo indicaba hace unos días kmd y no ha sido así.


Da la sensación que es el turno de las cero ceristas y las demás a tragar mierda.

De las de alto riesgo a.corto plazo no me decido. Todo está desmadrado.

Qash, hasta dónde puede llegar? Es una para mantener a medio plazo o mejor hacer roi en cuanto haga x2? Ese beneficio no lo usaré para nada. Tengo dudas, parece un proyecto ambicioso, pero no sé cuantificar donde podría llegar (top20?). Llevo poquitas chapas, como 300.


----------



## Gurney (6 Ene 2018)

Comentaban en un forum de Stellar que Lumen es la más barata de precio por coin del top20.
Con la onda actual de "nuevo inversor que busca el próximo Bitcoin que ahora vale 0´1 dólares y valdrá 20.000", puede tener recorrido, independientemente de lo que viene.
Yo no las suelto hasta que toquen los 2$...vamos a ver.


----------



## arras2 (6 Ene 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> juli, aquí si que necesito traducción.... si te refieres a trading litecoin vs otras criptos sin tener que pasar a btc, eso existía desde hace mucho
> 
> por cierto, he enviado documentos para que me habiliten retirada diaria a 50000 dólares de nz en vez de la basica de 5000... ya si quieres más de 50000 al día tienes que hablar con ellos



Supongo que se refiere que le dejan retirar ltc (últimamente los exchanges bloquean todo). Va a cambiar paccoins o alguna escoria de esas (jajaja) por ltc para retirar. 

Lo que me pregunto... Es, a donde van a ir esos jugosos beneficios. Quien pillara una subida de esas!


----------



## juli (6 Ene 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> juli, aquí si que necesito traducción.... si te refieres a trading litecoin vs otras criptos sin tener que pasar a btc, eso existía desde hace mucho
> 
> por cierto, he enviado documentos para que me habiliten retirada diaria a 50000 dólares de nz en vez de la basica de 5000... ya si quieres más de 50000 al día tienes que hablar con ellos



OK...nope, paccoin sólo se cambiaba hasta ayer con Dogecoins. Pero LTC quiere cmpartir "cacho"...nos ha jodío.

Si me chivas el link para enviar documentos, agradecido. Andaba ahoa salseando en las FAQ , foros y la de dios...

Por cierto...repasa las palabas que me dijiste sobre paccoin...y tendrás su evolución en la palma de la mano...y va a ser un risión.


----------



## danjian (6 Ene 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Yo lo que veo es que capitaliza 12.000 millones. Va a llegar a 20000-30000?... Aunque visto lo visto...:rolleye:




Yo le he entrado veo mucho soporte en 1000 satoshis ...


----------



## StalkerTlön (6 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Hey,hey...que en Cryptopia ya se sueltan Litecoins por truño-comecocos...
> 
> arrancando motores y tal...



Vaya, a mi me sale todavia "Market paused"... quizás están soltando a cuentagotas... 

Cryptopia, con "market paused" en paccoin y byteballs, Mercatox "mantenimiento" de Raiblocks, HitBTC me ha dado una nochecita con los saldos de las monedas =0 y en el trollbox como locos dicendo que habian hackeado....

desde luego quien no diga que no esto tiene cierta emoción....:


----------



## juli (6 Ene 2018)

Gurney dijo:


> Comentaban en un forum de Stellar que Lumen es la más barata de precio por coin del top20.
> Con la onda actual de "nuevo inversor que busca el próximo Bitcoin que ahora vale 0´1 dólares y valdrá 20.000", puede tener recorrido, independientemente de lo que viene.
> Yo no las suelto hasta que toquen los 2$...vamos a ver.



Yo en uno y algo...empiezo a cebar ocas por ahí que ni te cuento, vamos...


----------



## StalkerTlön (6 Ene 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> La que sigue subiendo es Oyster Pearl, aunque ésta la compre por comprar. A 2,30 ahora mismo y una cap. de 73 millones.



Ya ves, compré algo y va como un tiro!! Me parece un concepto superinteresante el que plantean.


----------



## Divad (6 Ene 2018)

PREDATOR dijo:


> No teneis la sensacion que DENTACOIN es puro humo?
> Me meti en su pagina web, los partners son un poco de mercadillo no se no se



También decían lo mismo de Bitcoin y mírala, funcionando de pena y sigue estafando a la gente ::



carlosjulian dijo:


> Me acabo de salir en el punto Máximo, me voy para LTC a ver si juntando más chapas me decido como salirme de la mierda que es HitBTC.



He podido sacar $2k con Dash en minutos, el sablazo son 0.03 ($36)


----------



## juli (6 Ene 2018)

StalkerTlön dijo:


> Vaya, a mi me sale todavia "Market paused"... quizás están soltando a cuentagotas...
> 
> Cryptopia, con "market paused" en paccoin y byteballs, Mercatox "mantenimiento" de Raiblocks, HitBTC me ha dado una nochecita con los saldos de las monedas =0 y en el trollbox como locos dicendo que habian hackeado....
> 
> desde luego quien no diga que no esto tiene cierta emoción....:



Lo acaban de bloquear hace un rato. 

Al loro los pomperos con los truños multiplicaóres...que los exchanges no se cortan ni media en rebanar el pescuezo a quien haga falta y su pasta no la van a palmar, éso seguro...

Menudo ROI opíparo que me curré ayer, vaya potra! P'habernos matáo...ahora, al loro


Lo que empieza a ser de juzgado de guardia ya es la inhibición de Buterin cubriendo su cascada...la reluciente cascada QUE VENDE su plataforma. Absolutamente impresentable, no me jodas...


----------



## danjian (6 Ene 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> La que sigue subiendo es Oyster Pearl, aunque ésta la compre por comprar. A 2,30 ahora mismo y una cap. de 73 millones.



Y creo que va a seguir subiendo ...
Oyster Pearl Team Update


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (6 Ene 2018)

Alguien que haya conseguido sacar money de Hitbtc los últimos días, con que moneda lo ha conseguido ?
Yo con Ethereum y Bitcoin no he podido. 
Con dash sí,segun habéis escrito antes, alguna más?


----------



## Divad (6 Ene 2018)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Alguien que haya conseguido sacar money de Hitbtc los últimos días, con que moneda lo ha conseguido ?
> Yo con Ethereum y Bitcoin no he podido.
> Con dash sí,segun habéis escrito antes, alguna más?



Prueba de usar ripple, igual con el rollo de que son instantáneas y casi gratis... te salen volando y sin sablazo ::


----------



## juli (6 Ene 2018)

Hay mercado abierto de comecocos SÓLO con BTC. ( A éstos de Cryptopia también les suena el teléfiono rojo, pero no con VISA, sino con la new Yakuza...- Huyyy....Cómo me come mi Satoshiiii...tiene los ojitos de su aweloooo... me va a salir un chicarrón del norte más memocrático y mas robinjudianoooo...me se cáe la baba, Mariii... - )

Recordad el primer post de Paccoin .

Por mis partex...acabo de soltar el último : Por 1000 PIVX,..6 Bitcoñas y pico en una semanita. Que se mueran los feos...y mirar p'atrás, ni por el retro !...

( "pase lo que pase, ya lo sabes : yo no he sido...vale ??? " : )



Spoiler



[youtube]fSV1euEwHaw[/youtube]


----------



## joTTa (6 Ene 2018)

Que sabeis de storm, parece sale ahora en Bittrex y dentro de poco en Binance


----------



## silverwindow (6 Ene 2018)

El token de ITC donde se puede guarrdar?


----------



## lurker (6 Ene 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> El token de ITC donde se puede guarrdar?



MEW por ejemplo, es token ERC20


----------



## Luztu (6 Ene 2018)

Como veis el futuro de NEO? ahora que se mueve en torno a los 100$


----------



## silverwindow (6 Ene 2018)

bueno y con el venezuelacoin que hacemos?


----------



## trancos123 (6 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Hay mercado abierto de comecocos SÓLO con BTC. ( A éstos de Cryptopia también les suena el teléfiono rojo, pero no con VISA, sino con la new Yakuza...- Huyyy....Cómo me come mi Satoshiiii...tiene los ojitos de su aweloooo... me va a salir un chicarrón del norte más memocrático y mas robinjudianoooo...me se cáe la baba, Mariii... - )
> 
> Recordad el primer post de Paccoin .
> 
> ...



Con la gente que somos creo que estamos en punto que podríamos provocar un pump de una moneda ceroista, no creeis?


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (6 Ene 2018)

Vaya rollito en kraken para pillar Stellars...primero compra bitcoins y luego cambialos...lamantapla...


----------



## silverwindow (6 Ene 2018)

lurker dijo:


> MEW por ejemplo, es token ERC20



no esta en mew


----------



## majimjai (6 Ene 2018)

He especulado demasiado con diferentes monedas,tanto que tengo como 15 monedas de las cuales no puedo hacer el cambio a ETH porque el importe no es suficiente. La suma de todos esos importes es un pico y no puedo utilizarlo. ¿¿¿Me podeis dar algun consejo de como aprovechar los picos que se van quedando???


----------



## silverwindow (6 Ene 2018)

Luztu dijo:


> Como veis el futuro de NEO? ahora que se mueve en torno a los 100$




puede pasar de todo se,va a 600 o a 2 ,es la grandeza de cryptolandia
A mi me da buen rollo, pero es verdad que EL PARTIDO te puede cortar los huevos de cuajo con una ley.

Ahora bien, el CEO de Neo lleva meses haciendole la pelota al capo que da gusto,si el capo le diese la mano a NEO... todamon es poco

esta notici es vieja

NEO se beneficiará de las regulaciones chinas de la IC... | News | Cointelegraph

de ayer:

ShapeShift permite el soporte de NEO | Tecnologia.Press


----------



## Cayo Marcio (6 Ene 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Esa cripto ya hablaron hace tiempo de ella, era humo y humo es pero antes tenía una baja capitalización , ahora está en 500 millones.



Ya en 800 y pico, ha superado a Dent...


----------



## silverwindow (6 Ene 2018)

A veces uno se pone exquisito rechazando cryptos que no cumplen los estandares de calidad.

Y luego sube un 56700% ::


----------



## trancos123 (6 Ene 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> A veces uno se pone exquisito rechazando cryptos que no cumplen los estandares de calidad.
> 
> Y luego sube un 56700% ::



En estas shitcoins hay que meterle 300$ y esperar un milagro (que tarde o temprano acaba llegando).


----------



## Brezo (6 Ene 2018)

He hecho un withdraw de mercatox a kucoin. El caso es que me sale como paid pero no lo he recibido en kucoin. Es normal??


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit (6 Ene 2018)

800MM market cap emoción o cautela?


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (6 Ene 2018)

Los tokens de exchanges siguen modo cohete. Coss a 0,80$ y Binance y Kukoin disparadas. 

Binance ya es el exchange number 1, merecido, y Kukoin le disputará el 2 puesto en nada, Coss es ahora mismo el 110, si la interfaz nueva y la pasarela FIAT funcionan bien se puede ir a la luna, ya que el potencial de mejora en volumen es brutal.

Yo me acabo de pillar unas Populous, un concepto, el del cobro de facturas entre empresas, aburrido, pero que mueve miles y miles de millones al año. Su grupo de telegram es una fiesta continua, parece que de vez en cuando llueven airdrops, y viene de una ico a 0,30$ en junio, ahora a 41$. En marzo sacan la beta y hay expectación.


----------



## plus ultra (6 Ene 2018)

Brezo dijo:


> He hecho un withdraw de mercatox a kucoin. El caso es que me sale como paid pero no lo he recibido en kucoin. Es normal??



En que moneda lo has hecho? has comprobado el TX?


----------



## Divad (6 Ene 2018)

Par QASH/ETH en Huobi.pro 







Hay buenas olas en la pista, voy a ver si me marco todas las olas posibles :XX:

Primera parada *0.001829* 8: (editado)


----------



## Luizmi (6 Ene 2018)

Buenas, a ver si me podéis echar una mano que me estoy volviendo loco, esta mañana compre la moneda confido en kucoin, una vez aceptada de la compra dejé el ordenador y volví al rato, me encuentro con esto:






O sea, si tengo 3207 monedas a 0.000380 eth , tendría que tener: 1.21 eth que son 1.244 USD, pero me dice que tengo 269.

No hay transaciones a medias y en el servicio de soporte me dicen que todo está bien, se me escapa algo?


----------



## jorgitonew (6 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Hay mercado abierto de comecocos SÓLO con BTC. ( A éstos de Cryptopia también les suena el teléfiono rojo, pero no con VISA, sino con la new Yakuza...- Huyyy....Cómo me come mi Satoshiiii...tiene los ojitos de su aweloooo... me va a salir un chicarrón del norte más memocrático y mas robinjudianoooo...me se cáe la baba, Mariii... - )
> 
> Recordad el primer post de Paccoin .
> 
> ...



para aumentar los límites en cryptopia vete a la página

cryptopia.co.nz/UserVerification

y ahí tienes verificación nivel 2


----------



## Divad (6 Ene 2018)

Luizmi dijo:


> Buenas, a ver si me podéis echar una mano que me estoy volviendo loco, esta mañana compre la moneda confido en kucoin, una vez aceptada de la compra dejé el ordenador y volví al rato, me encuentro con esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Confido (CFD) Precio, Tabla, Info | CoinGecko

$1556 Muy buena la ola a la que te has subido!  :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Baile::Baile::Baile: 

La fórmula les estará fallando y estarán tan ocupados haciendo pasta como para ponerse a corregir errores ::


----------



## Parlakistan (6 Ene 2018)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Los tokens de exchanges siguen modo cohete. Coss a 0,80$ y Binance y Kukoin disparadas.
> 
> Binance ya es el exchange number 1, merecido, y Kukoin le disputará el 2 puesto en nada, Coss es ahora mismo el 110, si la interfaz nueva y la pasarela FIAT funcionan bien se puede ir a la luna, ya que el potencial de mejora en volumen es brutal.
> 
> Yo me acabo de pillar unas Populous, un concepto, el del cobro de facturas entre empresas, aburrido, pero que mueve miles y miles de millones al año. Su grupo de telegram es una fiesta continua, parece que de vez en cuando llueven airdrops, y viene de una ico a 0,30$ en junio, ahora a 41$. En marzo sacan la beta y hay expectación.



Yo también llevo Populous en cartera, es algo que como dices mueve millones, la vi recomendada a 2 dólares y no supe comprarla en Etherdelta (cáncer de exchange).

La compré a 45, pero creo que es uno de los mejores tokens de ethereum, tal vez con OMG y no me extrañaría nada que hiciera x10 y x 20 en un año o dos.


----------



## juli (6 Ene 2018)

A ver...que no he leído nada aquí...

EL día 12, DESLISTAN Triggers de Bittrex.

EL caso es que los hijos de puta tienen las cateras de Triggers fuera de servicio...con lo que no puedes sacarlas a tu wallet ( yo andaba estos días ojeando la de counterparty ).

Así que...o las vendes ( a los precios en picado de Bittrex y claro, seguramente a ellos mismos, que serán quienes las manden automáticamente a Binance, donde valen un 50% más...cojonuda, eh ? ) ...o te expones a que no reabran sus wallets de aquí al 12, día en que la deslistan, y se te mueran de asco y posiblemente no te las den NUNCA tras torearte a tickets y mails 4 meses. 

Yo venía de céntimos y acabo de soltar 3 Mnodes por 1,3 bitcoins...que son 3/4 del precio actual en Binance - mirad "Markets" en el espacio de la coin en coinmarketcap -. No he querido ni cargar nada por si repiten juqada, vamos...y ahora, rezando para que la TX de BTC me vaya fina a mi wallet ( error...debería haber pillado PIVX , que salen voladas...y a tomar por culo ).

En fin, todo ésto, especialmente hiriente en una coin que me encanta y que llevo currándome meses...porue va a ir a cargar a Binance, SU PUTA MADRE, estoy hasta los wevos de amamantar hijos de puta. 

Y éso..que a tomar nota.

A mí en Bittrex ya solo me quedan los ENIGMAS , que están cotizando incluso por encima de Binance...pero vamos, que al tanto de lo que pueda pasar con esa wallet también cerrada...y asta la misma poya. Choriceo sin pasamontañas y currando para estos hijos de pta, vamos ( y éso que yo he salido en un x8 o así...no quiero ni pensar los que hayais entrado hace poco ).

Al loro con dejar NADA en exchange estos días. Estos movimientos son contra los pastizales de las monedas ceroceristas ( Dáos cuenta que un Paccoin de mierda te despluma chopocientos mil BTCs de un Exchange en 2 putos telediarios, vamos... )...pero aprovechando que el Pisuerga pasa por Vallodolí...pues éso... 

*edito*: Bueno, parece que al menos, el "salto en marcha" finiquitado...TX incorfirmada...pero ya en la blockchain hacia mi wallet ( y eso ya era era lo que faltaba, vamos...) . 


*@jorgitonew* Pásame el link de ampliar nivel de withdraval en Cryptopia, hombre, please....


----------



## Divad (6 Ene 2018)

Tras la corrección en confido; me preparo para la ola en 0.000301


free photo hosting


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (6 Ene 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Yo también llevo Populous en cartera, es algo que como dices mueve millones, la vi recomendada a 2 dólares y no supe comprarla en Etherdelta (cáncer de exchange).
> 
> La compré a 45, pero creo que es uno de los mejores tokens de ethereum, tal vez con OMG y no me extrañaría nada que hiciera x10 y x 20 en un año o dos.



Etherdelta puede llegar a sacar de quicio. Yo he conseguido comprar cosas allí pero después de decenas de reintentos, y de operaciones que se quedan con el ????. Ya me prometí a mi mismo que a ese exchange del diablo no vuelvo.

Populous es un proyecto con vistas a largo plazo, para cuando ETH empiece a ser más institucional y se empiece a popularizar entre empresas, en ese momento Populous lo petará que da gusto, y ojo, ese momento se puede dar en este año 2018, la velocidad a la que el criptouniverso avanza es pasmosa.

---------- Post added 06-ene-2018 at 18:43 ----------

Y por cierto, ojo a las bellas durmientes, recuerdo este verano monedas como Digibyte, Siacoin y Bytecoin, muertas de asco y miradlas ahora.

Como he leído más arriba, deshacerse de todas las monedas de un mismo proyecto es peligroso, es mejor guardarse cierta cantidad por si hay pump meteórico imprevisto.


----------



## naitsirk (6 Ene 2018)

Brezo dijo:


> He hecho un withdraw de mercatox a kucoin. El caso es que me sale como paid pero no lo he recibido en kucoin. Es normal??



Hola, no te preocupes, yo anoche hice un withdraw de GAS de Binance a Kucoin y otro de Binance a Poloniex. El de Binance a Poloniex tardo 20min y el de Binance a Kucoin me tardó unas 5 o 6 horas creo. Me pasaba como a ti, me ponia en Binance "completed" y en Kucoin no salía nada pero al final llega


----------



## trancos123 (6 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> A ver...que no he leído nada aquí...
> 
> EL día 12, DESLISTAN Triggers de Bittrex.
> 
> ...



Es una putada, a unos días de la presentación en el CES y hacen esto. Han jodido todo el hype, antes de ayer llego a estar a 9$ (anunciaban nuevos exchanges, masternodes...)
Por otro lado la gente de triggers muy poco profesional, sin saber gestionar una crisis como esta, la preguntándoles en twitter y ellos sin decir nada.

Su twitter
Blocksafe Foundation (@blocksafe) on Twitter


----------



## orbeo (6 Ene 2018)

Joder llevo todo el día analizando chicharros que esta semana quiero mandar algo de pasta a Kraken y ya me duele la cabeza de tantos que hay.

Tengo visto esto, a ver si alguien más sabe algo:

Game (GTC) del creador de Tron y con el dominio game.com, creo que se comentó algo por aquí hace unos días no recuerdo bien.

Qlink (QLC) esta no se porque pero me ha puesto cachondo. Para vender los datos que te sobran activando el móvil como router.

Sirin Labs, los del teléfono de 15k que ahora van a sacar el móvil por 1000 euros y el PC, que entre otras cosas es hard wallet, además de incorporar el protocolo Bancor para hacer pagos desde el móvil sin preocuparse del cambio, el propio móvil hace de exchange, e Iota para pagos a maquinitas y cosa así. Creo que no va a ser pelotazo a corto plazo, si no más bien a largo si son capaces de desarrollar el producto y van cumpliendo plazos. Nadie tiene ni una chapa de esta??


----------



## juli (6 Ene 2018)

trancos123 dijo:


> Es una putada, a unos días de la presentación en el CES y hacen esto. Han jodido todo el hype, antes de ayer llego a estar a 9$ (anunciaban nuevos exchanges, masternodes...)
> Por otro lado la gente de triggers muy poco profesional, sin saber gestionar una crisis como esta, la preguntándoles en twitter y ellos sin decir nada.
> 
> Su twitter
> Blocksafe Foundation (@blocksafe) on Twitter



Cojones !!!...y lo dices ahora ??? ( No lo sabrías antes, no ? )

Yo en cuanto he tenido constancia lo he soltado en el hilo.


----------



## orbeo (6 Ene 2018)

A bueno, y aelf tabién me hace gracia pero no entiendo muy bien de que va


----------



## trancos123 (6 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Cojones !!!...y lo dices ahora ???
> 
> Yo en cuanto he tenido constancia lo he soltado en el hilo.



Lo he visto hace 15 minutos y antes de entrar en el foro he estado investigando a ver que coño estaba pasando y si alguien era capaz de dar una explicación.


----------



## stiff upper lip (6 Ene 2018)

Gurney dijo:


> Comentaban en un forum de Stellar que Lumen es la más barata de precio por coin del top20.
> Con la onda actual de "nuevo inversor que busca el próximo Bitcoin que ahora vale 0´1 dólares y valdrá 20.000", puede tener recorrido, independientemente de lo que viene.
> Yo no las suelto hasta que toquen los 2$...vamos a ver.



Yo no acabo de creerme que la gente sea tan anumérica e imbecil


----------



## juli (6 Ene 2018)

trancos123 dijo:


> Lo he visto hace 15 minutos y antes de entrar en el foro he estado investigando a ver que coño estaba pasando y si alguien era capaz de dar una explicación.



He editado el post en cuanto lo he enviado, como puedes comprobar.

Mis disculpas de todos modos...voy a mil ahora mismo. Mecagon sus putos muertos !!! 

Te juro que me la pela el x8 y que han jodido un pimpollo que me encantaba. En fin...impepinable lo de comprar y cargar desde exchange...y coin sin wallet, ya ni la toco, vamos... ( al final de todo, hay que saber mirarse y ver que tras CASI todo está cada cual, ni más , ni menos...por mucho que dejar algo en los exchanges ya no es porque te lo jakeeen, pues el peligro number uán son los propios hijos de puta que lo manejan...pero vamos, ésa es otra historia CON LA QUE HAY QUE CONTAR 24 / 7 / 365. 

Un saludo...y ms disculpas de nuevo.


----------



## plus ultra (6 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> A ver...que no he leído nada aquí...
> 
> EL día 12, DESLISTAN Triggers de Bittrex.
> 
> ...



Yo no venderia nunca una coin que deslisten,ese error lo cometi las 2 primeras veces en polo y luego volvieron a valer mucho mas,mira la ultima en BITTREX,TKN mira el precio como cayo y mira como esta hoy.

cryptopia.co.nz/UserVerification


----------



## juli (6 Ene 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> Yo no venderia nunca una coin que deslisten,ese error lo cometi las 2 primeras veces en polo y luego volvieron a valer mucho mas,mira la ultima en BITTREX,TKN mira el precio como cayo y mira como esta hoy.
> 
> cryptopia.co.nz/UserVerification



Y qué haces ? Lidiar con esos hios de puta durante meses ?

Me he tirado 2 MESES hace uno reclamándoles mi acceso porque se inentaron que mi 2FA estaba dessincronizado. No quiero ni verlos.

Si me da el siroco, e pillo 2 Mnodes en lugar de los 3 que tenía en Binance ...y punto.

Pero lo de Bittrex ya... Subir algún btc para un trapi concreto...y no más. No quiero ni oír su puto nombre .


----------



## trancos123 (6 Ene 2018)

A todo esto, que esta pasando con bittrex? tienen un montón d coins semicapadas (o no dejan sacar o no dejan generar una dirección, otras en mantenimiento).
Me esta empezando a dar miedo.

@Juli no te preocupes, todos nos ponemos nerviosos con estas situaciones.


----------



## alea (6 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> *@jorgitonew* Pásame el link de ampliar nivel de withdraval en Cryptopia, hombre, please....



Te logueas en cryptopia, clickas en el icono de cryptopia que hay arriba a la izquierda, vas a la opción de "$NZD to Crypto", y ahí ya te dará la opción de ampliar.

Ahí tienes txapeldun!!


----------



## PREDATOR (6 Ene 2018)

mirando las criptos esta parece bastante intetesante:







Datum â€“ The Data Marketplace powered by Blockchain


----------



## juli (6 Ene 2018)

trancos123 dijo:


> A todo esto, que esta pasando con bittrex? tienen un montón d coins semicapadas (o no dejan sacar o no dejan generar una dirección, otras en mantenimiento).
> Me esta empezando a dar miedo.
> 
> @Juli no te preocupes, todos nos ponemos nerviosos con estas situaciones.



Bittrex se está blindando contra un ataque a BTC...y a toda coin que merezca la pena y tenga VALOR REAL...ni más ni menos.

Las coins ceroceristas salidas de la nada son un torpedo a esas coins. Y Bittrex no quiere compartir ese chollo...y ya.

Respecto a lo de los nervios...te aseguro que he editado al segundo de clckar ( como ves, tan rápido que ni me lo ha puesto como editado )

He pensado " Coño...que este hombre igual tampoco lo sabía y ha mirado ahora, joder...". Yo tengo muy mala hostia...pero lidio con bastante frialdad los marrones. Y ni por el forro soy de los que se creen que el patio es suyo y se lían a codazos a 10 metros a la redonda cuando algo les sale rana...de verdad...no van por ahí los tiro, para nada.

Un saludo. 


*edit: * Solicitado el level 2 de Cryptopia...chupáo y muy rápido...como el Bittrex, por ejemplo ( no lo encontraba, por que estaba "fuera" y además, era un link a comercio en moneda neozelandesa ...pero según el post del forero Alea , un par de ellos más arriba...todo fino )

...ahora a esperar 12 días, según el guión, claro...


----------



## plus ultra (6 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Y qué haces ? Lidiar con esos hios de puta durante meses ?
> 
> Me he tirado 2 MESES hace uno reclamándoles mi acceso porque se inentaron que mi 2FA estaba dessincronizado. No quiero ni verlos.
> 
> ...



Pues no hay problema para sacarlos una vez se deslistan,ahi quedan en el monedero y los transfieres cuando quieras,por lo menos yo hasta ahora no los he tenido.


----------



## joTTa (6 Ene 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> Joder llevo todo el día analizando chicharros que esta semana quiero mandar algo de pasta a Kraken y ya me duele la cabeza de tantos que hay.
> 
> Tengo visto esto, a ver si alguien más sabe algo:
> 
> ...



1000 QLCs por aquí esperando que hagan lo suyo


----------



## Ikkyu (6 Ene 2018)

PREDATOR dijo:


> mirando las criptos esta parece bastante intetesante:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La comunidad que hay detras es grande, tiene buena pinta. No es la tipica burbujeada, y aun no esta en binance, solo Okex.. yo le meti en 0,07. La holdeare por un tiempo y a ver como avanza el proyecto


----------



## stiff upper lip (6 Ene 2018)

Divad dijo:


> Par QASH/ETH en Huobi.pro
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y cómo surfeas? Te pones por encima o por debajo de ese precio?


----------



## carlosjulian (6 Ene 2018)

A este tío le han robado todas sus chapas del Ledger

moodyrocket comments on All my cryptocurrency stolen

Cuidado con los hijosde pta que venden de esa forma.

---

El maldito LTC bajó y me quedé ahí por ahora. Quiero cambiar a DASH como dijo DIVAD y salirme hoy mismo de HitBTC for-evaaaa!!


----------



## arras2 (6 Ene 2018)

Yo he estado verificándome en bitfinex y 3 horas he tardado... He perdido los papeles a ratos de la cantidad que cosas que piden. Viendo que kraken lleva un mes y todavía no me ha dado el tier 3 voy a intentar otra vía de poder retirar fiat.

No pinta nada bien todo esto. Es como que quieren suspenderlo todo hasta que se calmen las aguas. No mola nada. No es lugar para temerosos. Todo da mucha sensación de chiringuito.


----------



## juli (6 Ene 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> Pues no hay problema para sacarlos una vez se deslistan,ahi quedan en el monedero y los transfieres cuando quieras,por lo menos yo hasta ahora no los he tenido.



En tiendo...y era una posibilidad...pero sinceamente, no confío en lo que me diga Bttrex...y las judiadas estan creciendo a pasos agiantados ( han sido mi exchange de cabecera durante un año...pero ultimamente es una tras otra - y no a mí, sino viendo lo que hacen a otros también -.

el asunto del bloqueo de cuenta que me hicieron por la cara, por ejemplo, lo resolví al terecer fulano de support contactado. Me bloquearon porque según ellos, mi 2fa estaba desincronizado...y era El MISMO que usaba con 4 ó 5 servicios más...y que seguía usando, claro.

Al final, me lo activaron porque sí...tras 2 meses y dar por cerrados mis tickets como "RESUELTOS" unilateralmente 2 veces. Y sabiendo que ni resueltos ni hostias.

Al último, le pedí que me atendiera sin formularios standard...y em seguida vió que tenía 2 cuentas, pero al coincidir en el mail..."casualmente" no veían la que tenía coins dentro...y me cargaban una vacía.

Esto por Bittrex...y todo ello en medio de un cierre casi total de las wallets de ETH que tienen impuesto...pero tras estos días de desmadre exchange ( no hay más que leer el hilo ) hoy, y en free ride de pacoin...he soltado todo por una sencilla razón : Han bloqueado la wallet que había , un par DOGE/paccoin...y han abierto otra con LTC. Pes bien, el primer día...van y bloquean las 2 wallets...y de churro, veo que han abierto par con BTC...así que antes de que hagan lo mismo, si les sale del nardo, digo : Pies para qué os quiero.

A estas alturas de portfolio, lo que he de rehuír , son mangadas, pérdidas a machete...y en eso estoy. Te tiras tanteando truños semanas...para dar con una y estar absolutamente a expensas de que el exchange de turno ( de acuerdo hasta ahora, por cierto, en que Cryptopia va como dios ) se ponga a mangar tus chapas...como suena. Y éso si que no.

Ahora mismo, estoy reorganizando todo hacia el top10 y 3 ó 4 apuestas que entiendo sólidas...y me limitaré a salidas MUY puntuales y muy estudiadas.

De hecho, todo ésto ha coincidido con llegar a un nivel de digitos esta semana que estaba en mis perspectibvas más optimistas...así que ahora..que curren las gordas a un tercio de lo qe llega de atrás,ok,pero razonablemente seguro...y tira millas.

Ahora, a esperar al exchange ddescentralizado de PIVX en un par de semanas que para tradear no será rápido, pero para salidas puntuales, entre ellas a fiat, sí.
Un saludo.


----------



## perdido_en_criptos (6 Ene 2018)

joTTa dijo:


> 1000 QLCs por aquí esperando que hagan lo suyo



350 aquí, entré el 2 de enero. A ver si consigo mi primer x1000 ::


----------



## Divad (6 Ene 2018)

Ya podía haberse estirado el cabrón! ::


free photo hosting

Pongo nueva orden en 0.000321


----------



## Latunero Incorregible (6 Ene 2018)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Alguien que haya conseguido sacar money de Hitbtc los últimos días, con que moneda lo ha conseguido ?
> Yo con Ethereum y Bitcoin no he podido.
> Con dash sí,segun habéis escrito antes, alguna más?



Nada, esperando los dent y en cuanto vaya, vendo todo el resto a bitcoin o lo que sea y salgo volando de esa mierda


Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## HAL 9000 (6 Ene 2018)

Llevo ya cuatro días con Neo y Eth bloqueados en Bittrex. ¿Qué hago -aparte de esperar-?


----------



## jorgitonew (6 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> A ver...que no he leído nada aquí...
> 
> EL día 12, DESLISTAN Triggers de Bittrex.
> 
> ...



te lo he pegado en un post anterior pero supongo que entre tanto que se escribe se ha pasado por alto

es este



cryptopia.co.nz/UserVerification


----------



## Cakau (6 Ene 2018)

No se si se ha posteado porque el foro va acelerado ultimamente... al final Raiblocks ganó la votación de Binance y se supone que será listada en breve.
https://www.google.es/url?sa=t&rct=...oin_contest/&usg=AOvVaw37kx6Q9HhO4VIzbizACrBL


----------



## Cayo Marcio (6 Ene 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> Yo he estado verificándome en bitfinex y 3 horas he tardado... He perdido los papeles a ratos de la cantidad que cosas que piden. Viendo que kraken lleva un mes y todavía no me ha dado el tier 3 voy a intentar otra vía de poder retirar fiat.
> 
> No pinta nada bien todo esto. Es como que quieren suspenderlo todo hasta que se calmen las aguas. No mola nada. No es lugar para temerosos. Todo da mucha sensación de chiringuito.




Arras, que sepas que yo he retirado dinero de Kraken ayer, siendo Tier2, y sin problema, lo de Tier 3 no se donde lo has visto pero a mi me deja sin problemas, hice la transferencia por la mañana y a medio dia tenía el dinero en el banco.Tengo limite diario de 5000 eso sí.


----------



## juli (6 Ene 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> No le veo otra explicación para la súbida de Tron o Cardano... No importa si hay 300.000.000.000 de monedas, lo importante es que cuesten cuatro reales :XX: ... Da igual también la capitalización... Así sube XRP, como está "barata y tiene recorrido" con respecto a bitcoin... :: ... Hasta los 10.000 XRP es un regalo a 3,5.



No. Lo importante, además de que sean "baratas" es QUE SUBAN. La gente no es tan idiota , ni anumérica...es codiciosa...y es su codicia la que les hace asumir esos riesgos ( riesgos que, de hecho, y como muestra de cierto criterio y rigor - al parecer desacertados - han desestimado asumir anteriormente y en mucho menor intensidad, con lo que poco prudentes PER SÉ, no son...pero el FOMO hace estragos, y los nubla como no lo hizo el brillo de BITCOIN ). Diría que incluso, creo que era Jim Ricakrds al que se lo leí...que el detonante no es la codicia, sino la envidia , afirmación con la que me identifico plenamente ( Al personal no le jode ser pobre..no de la manera que.le jode que su vecino sea rico y tener que aceptarlo día tras día ...y puedes no ser lo suficientemente despierto para reconocer un pimpollo al vuelo, OK...pero para no reconocer cuando algo te rompe los huevos, no...a ese nivel, todo dios goza del mayor de los criterios - porque entre otras cosas, no es necesaria capacidad intelectual, sino puras vísceras. Más simple que la hostia, maifrén -)


EL planteamiento caníbal de Nakamoto sólo busca un espejo alcista donde meter una coin alcista también. Si ambas operan de acuerdo, se pumpean mutua y alternativamente y la creación de dinero , de ESTE DINERO es ilimitada...pues el visceral , el codicoso "Llamado del bosque" hace el resto...

La fiesta , por supuestón...acaba en dump.

El caso es que mientras entre fiat - debidamente amplificado en la sabia alquimia de la "contabilidad búlgara" marca de la casa en Shitland - éso se arregla incluso con barridos descomunales como los que hace tiempo que no vemos ( No esos que te permiten creer sin esfuerzo que sin tocar nada llegarás mismo punto de fiat...sino esos que te ponen los cojones de corbata y la duda de si no eres el tipo más subnormal de tu barrio...y "el tonto de la partida"...ÉSOS BARRIDOS ).Desde verano habrá habido uno "hermoso" en términos absolutos...y se recuperó en 2 días EN términos relativos...los barridos sencillamente han desaparecido y éso es porque el fiat absorve todo el pumpeo irreal creado por este sistema que se está llevando a cabo contra cualquier coin de chichinabo...además de algunos "consensuados".

Por éso hay que tener posiciones en blockchains que hagan cosas...y cada vez más, en blockchains que hagan cosas...y vayan a estar en el candelabro criptoglobal que va a definir este 2018 : Porque ésto acaba en dump...y en Shitland, ganará "criptopasta" hasta el último que entre...pero ése se comerá sus cuatrillones de lentejitas virtuales ( o véte a saber...siendo de código abierto, igual les echas un vistazo y pone "Vía anal"...que la vida es mú perra, tú... ). El caso es que no le quedará otra...mientras el resto, los anteriores o los menos codiciosos...usan las que , por hacer algo, valen para éso ( las que valgan para MUCHO, entre otras cosas, lo harán para ser vendidas ).

La otra pata de banco es la salida a fiat. Y ésa posiblemente se arreglará este año, pues seguro que hay muchos dispuestos a hacerse con ese pastel a un equis% de comisión. Y si no es Visa...será otro y rapidito además.

EL asunto es que va a llegar un punto donde las coins sólidas no quieran soltarse por truños. Y ahí llegará El Dump, el supremo. Y todo bajará hasta acecrarse al fiat correspondiente ...que será muchísimo, pues todo diox habrá entrado ya...pero también MUCHO MENOS del representado en criptos. Ahí, habrá que remitirse al valor trabajo ( el que pueda desarrollar la blockchain que tengas "comprada" ) ,, que dictará un valor económico EN EL MERCADO.

El caso es que quien no haya trincado buen cacho ya sabe que sólo puede adelantar gente en la cola en la que hace semanas entró siendo el último comprando truños y revalorizándolos...para con ello, conseguir coins con valor específico y real. 

Y éso detona el círculo vicioso...que parece hoy virtuoso ( siempre lo parece, en estos casos).

Y vuelta a empezar.


----------



## plus ultra (6 Ene 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> Yo he estado verificándome en bitfinex y 3 horas he tardado... He perdido los papeles a ratos de la cantidad que cosas que piden. Viendo que kraken lleva un mes y todavía no me ha dado el tier 3 voy a intentar otra vía de poder retirar fiat.
> 
> No pinta nada bien todo esto. Es como que quieren suspenderlo todo hasta que se calmen las aguas. No mola nada. No es lugar para temerosos. Todo da mucha sensación de chiringuito.



3 horas pero ya estas verificado o lo tienes en proceso?

OJO tambien deslistan METAL en BITTREX .

Ojala me equivoque pero el mes pasado comente que no veia termino medio en ETH que se iva al top 1 o bajaría al infierno por que ese silencio tan largo de vitalik no me gustaba nada y lo ultimo reseñable que soltó no fue muy optimista,y ahora vemos esta situación.

El que me lea pensara que soy la persona mas pesimista del hilo,y desde que entre en el mundillo 6 años atras con poca gente he hablado mas optimista que yo sobre el potencial de futuro que tiene este mundillo,sigo viendolo todo muy raro raro raro.


----------



## joTTa (6 Ene 2018)

Cakau dijo:


> No se si se ha posteado porque el foro va acelerado ultimamente... al final Raiblocks ganó la votación de Binance y se supone que será listada en breve.
> https://www.google.es/url?sa=t&rct=...oin_contest/&usg=AOvVaw37kx6Q9HhO4VIzbizACrBL



ha bajado casi un 20%, no se si echarle un ETH a ver que pasa


----------



## arras2 (6 Ene 2018)

Cayo Marcio dijo:


> Arras, que sepas que yo he retirado dinero de Kraken ayer, siendo Tier2, y sin problema, lo de Tier 3 no se donde lo has visto pero a mi me deja sin problemas, hice la transferencia por la mañana y a medio dia tenía el dinero en el banco.Tengo limite diario de 5000 eso sí.



Lo leí por aquí, no recuerdo donde, y de hecho si voy a retirar me dice esto:

....



COOOÑOOOO, ya no me sale lo que salía!! Con tier2 ya me deja retirar. Alguien del foro lo probaría, le salió eso, lo probé yo y también me salió (un mensaje que decía que tenías que ser tier3). Genial entonces.

---------- Post added 06-ene-2018 at 19:53 ----------




plus ultra dijo:


> 3 horas pero ya estas verificado o lo tienes en proceso?
> 
> OJO tambien deslistan METAL en BITTREX .
> 
> ...



Que va! 3 horas para recopilar todo lo que piden los cabrones. Ahora me toca esperar de 4 a 8 semanas. A esperar. Si me entra la neura de retirarme antes, con kraken que parece que vuelve a funcionar en tier2.


----------



## coolerman (6 Ene 2018)

Señores. ¿Algo interesante en Binance?Tengo un dinerillo ahí parado pero llevo todo el día mirando el mercado y no me decido por ninguna... Algún soplo de los vuestros?


----------



## besto (6 Ene 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> Joder llevo todo el día analizando chicharros que esta semana quiero mandar algo de pasta a Kraken y ya me duele la cabeza de tantos que hay.
> 
> Tengo visto esto, a ver si alguien más sabe algo:
> 
> Game (GTC) del creador de Tron y con el dominio game.com, creo que se comentó algo por aquí hace unos días no recuerdo bien.



Pues yo estoy en game.com, de momento ganandole algo pero estoy un poco mosca:
No hay admin en telegram ni twitter
Poco claros los prox pasos, se habla de rumores y alianzas pero poco fundamento.
Parece que hay un acuerdo con tron y quantum para usar game como plataforma de juegos cambiando esas monedas por tokens de game, vamos que tiene pinta de que quieren replicar los pelotazos de tron con game.

Yo a dia de hoy no lo veo claro y hay todavia riesgo de que sea un scam o bluf total pero sabiendo que detras estan los que han pumpeado tron hasta el infinito y con el whitepaper que tienen que mola... aguanto. 

Veremos...


----------



## plus ultra (6 Ene 2018)

Cayo Marcio dijo:


> Arras, que sepas que yo he retirado dinero de Kraken ayer, siendo Tier2, y sin problema, lo de Tier 3 no se donde lo has visto pero a mi me deja sin problemas, hice la transferencia por la mañana y a medio dia tenía el dinero en el banco.Tengo limite diario de 5000 eso sí.



A mi no me deja y la semana pasada retire con tier2 el dia 2 no me dejo retirar y me ponia que para retiradas de € a cuenta bancaria tier3,cantida baja 2000€,no he sobrepasado ningun limite.

Ya envie lo que me pedian para pasar a tier3,lo tengo en proceso,ahora lo vuelvo a intentar y confirmo.


----------



## Parlakistan (6 Ene 2018)

coolerman dijo:


> Señores. ¿Algo interesante en Binance?Tengo un dinerillo ahí parado pero llevo todo el día mirando el mercado y no me decido por ninguna... Algún soplo de los vuestros?




Para holdear a largo plazo po.et y Populous, son cosas con una utilidad muy grande en blockchain, yo llevo Populous y me gustaría tener de la otra.


----------



## josema82 (6 Ene 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> 3 horas pero ya estas verificado o lo tienes en proceso?
> 
> OJO tambien deslistan METAL en BITTREX .
> 
> ...



Los señores de los bancos le habran llamado y dado un chorro de millones para que sude de Ether y deje a Ripple el camino abierto....

me gustan las cospiranoias, que pasa 

Otros temas, ¿nadie ha hablado de ICON, el Etherum Koreano? sale a "mercado Koreano" a finales de mes, tienen mucha gente e instituciones del pais por detras.... me resulta raro que nadie le haya echado el ojo encima.

Info: [ANN][ICO] ICON - Interchain Blockchain Network / Hyperconnect the World!


----------



## orbeo (6 Ene 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Le metería algo a *Wabi* pero estoy encerrado en Mercatox con los fondos que quiero utilizar.
> 
> 137 millones de capitalización y tiene una aplicación bastante interesante que es la de verificar la autenticidad de un producto.
> 
> ...



Yo llevo unas pocas de WaBi. 

El token yo creo que no pinta nada, al final lo que han hecho es meter la trazabilidad del producto en la blockchain (o eso dicen), pero al menos es una empresa con cierto tiempo con producto físico y real ya en el mercado.

De momento llevo un x 2,5 más o menos en dos semanas y media. A ver si lo peta.


Edito que me he colado, no es un x2,5 apenas es un 86%


----------



## Cakau (6 Ene 2018)

joTTa dijo:


> ha bajado casi un 20%, no se si echarle un ETH a ver que pasa



Pues vete a saber lo que hace.. parece que a hecho suelo en 25.79 y ahora rebota pero podría volver a girarse. Si alguien pilota en análisis técnico que te eche un cable, no es lo mio ::::


----------



## Ikkyu (6 Ene 2018)

coolerman dijo:


> Señores. ¿Algo interesante en Binance?Tengo un dinerillo ahí parado pero llevo todo el día mirando el mercado y no me decido por ninguna... Algún soplo de los vuestros?



Ambrosus y AirSwap. Diria que van a seguir subiendo. Ambrosus es de Suizos, proyecto serio. 

Modum lleva tiempo estabilizado en 5.5-7. es proyecto serio, tambien de Suiza creo. Supply limitado y creo que este año va a subir bien.


----------



## plus ultra (6 Ene 2018)

Pues no me ha dejado 2000€,he bajado a 600€ y si me los ha dejado retirar,he comprobado por si habia pasado el limite mensual y no ni en criptos ni en FIAT,no voy a volver a trastear por si me bloquean,en cuanto me suban a tier3 ago algunas pruebas y comento.

PD: Añadir que despues de una semana,me ha ido "como la seda",no se si habran actualizado ya el host pero ha sido como pasar de navegar con hilo de cobre a fibra optica de 300 megas.


----------



## josema82 (6 Ene 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> 3000 millones de capitalización...



Son Koreanos, estan chalaos :XX::XX: muchos diciendo que cambiaran sus Ripple por ICON cuando salga, pero q vamos, mucho FOMO creo yo, en reddit son 4 gatos contados...


----------



## HAL 9000 (6 Ene 2018)

HAL 9000 dijo:


> Llevo ya cuatro días con Neo y Eth bloqueados en Bittrex. ¿Qué hago -aparte de esperar-?



Nadie puede echarme un cable?


----------



## paketazo (6 Ene 2018)

carlosjulian dijo:


> A este tío le han robado todas sus chapas del Ledger
> 
> moodyrocket comments on All my cryptocurrency stolen
> 
> ...



Alguno que lo haya leído y controle bien de inglés...¿se supone que ha comprado en ebay un aparato de segunda mano modificado por el anterior dueño que le "capó" la semilla?

Es que no me queda claro si le dieron el aparato con una semilla ya generada, o generó el una desde 0, si fuera este segundo caso, que es lo que me preocuparía, ¿cómo coño le birlaron las coins, si tenía guardada la semilla?

Gracias de antemano


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (6 Ene 2018)

No, alguien le vendio el wallet, y había un papel dentro con las seed. O sea, habian metido un papel con las seed donde había que rascar para verlas, y luego usarlas al configurar el wallet.

Las palabras del seed las tienes que crear tu. Algún hijoputa se creo la wallet con esas palabras, luego imprimio el papel y las oculto para parecer real. Luego vendio la wallet con las palabras, un incauto la compro, y uso ese seed. El ladrón solo tuvo que esperar un tiempo mientras la wallet engordaba y cuando había bastante sacar el dinero usando su copia privada (creada con el mismo seed) a una wallet suya.


----------



## HAL 9000 (6 Ene 2018)

Malditos_Usureros dijo:


> No, alguien le vendio el wallet, y había un papel dentro con las seed. O sea, habian metido un papel con las seed donde había que rascar para verlas, y luego usarlas al configurar el wallet.
> 
> Las palabras del seed las tienes que crear tu. Algún hijoputa se creo la wallet con esas palabras, luego imprimir el papel y las oculto para parecer real. Luego vendio la wallet con las palabras, un incauto la compro, y uso ese seed. El ladrón solo tuvo que esperar un tiempo mientras la wallet engordaba y cuando había bastante sacar el dinero usando su copia privada (creada con el mismo seed) a una wallet suya.



Tremenda cagada


----------



## joTTa (6 Ene 2018)

josema82 dijo:


> Los señores de los bancos le habran llamado y dado un chorro de millones para que sude de Ether y deje a Ripple el camino abierto....
> 
> me gustan las cospiranoias, que pasa
> 
> ...



100 llevo encima, espero el to the moon próximamente


----------



## plus ultra (6 Ene 2018)

Malditos_Usureros dijo:


> No, alguien le vendio el wallet, y había un papel dentro con las seed. O sea, habian metido un papel con las seed donde había que rascar para verlas, y luego usarlas al configurar el wallet.
> 
> Las palabras del seed las tienes que crear tu. Algún hijoputa se creo la wallet con esas palabras, luego imprimio el papel y las oculto para parecer real. Luego vendio la wallet con las palabras, un incauto la compro, y uso ese seed. El ladrón solo tuvo que esperar un tiempo mientras la wallet engordaba y cuando había bastante sacar el dinero usando su copia privada (creada con el mismo seed) a una wallet suya.



Lo barato sale caro,en las misma web de ledger lo especifican bien claro,cuidado con unidades que no salgan de ellos,no se lo que habra perdido por ahorrarse 20€.


----------



## sabueXo (6 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> A ver...que no he leído nada aquí...
> 
> EL día 12, DESLISTAN Triggers de Bittrex.
> 
> ...



No tenías que haber vendido!!!

Estoy en el grupo de Discord de Trigg y a ellos también les ha pillado por sorpresa, no saben por qué lo han hecho y están esperando respuesta de Bittrex.

Por otro lado, Binance ha defendido bien el precio y ronda los 7$ (más o menos lo que tenía hace unos días) tras la espantada general.

En el grupo de discord comentan que cuando una moneda es quitada de un exchange, no se puede hacer depósitos y deja de tradearse, pero se puede sacar las monedas. 

Tienen pensado activar el sacar monedas a partir del día 12.


----------



## juli (6 Ene 2018)

HAL 9000 dijo:


> Nadie puede echarme un cable?



Si no eres fundamentallsta...deberías poder entrar a sus charts y cambiarlas a otras ( BTC, USDT...)...de ahí ya, lo que quieras...

Lo de ETH en Bittrex es toda una intriga. Como responda a un marrón y el hobbit esté calladito...es pa'mpalarlo.

Muchas veces pienso si estos mendas, devs caprichosos...exchanges manguis... hijos de puta A LA JETA todos...se dan cuenta de que lidian con MOGOLLÓN de gente entre los cuales hay un buen porrón con la suficiente pasta como para "agradecer"una gracieta a la altura de las circunstancias ???

Porque todo diox habla de que si el de tal ICO se ha ido a Bahamas,ok...pero ojo...una cosa es timar 10.000 pqavos a 20 currelasde Cuenca , dejarles "plano en mano" e irte a tomar por culo...y otra, joderle una kilada a unos cuantos ballenatos que pueden cruzarse el mundo como EL Tato se coge un bús,..o mandarte a un cómico insufrible, por ejemplo, para que te machaque a chistes malos... :

Que tiene su miga, eh ??? (...y , por los "favores" recibidos de más de un reshulónnn...espero que también su karma  ).






( todo ello en el más colorista tono de humor, Señor Juez...faltaría piú. Juraíto por el nabo en lonchas de McAfee queda, vive diox... )


----------



## trancos123 (6 Ene 2018)

sabueXo dijo:


> No tenías que haber vendido!!!
> 
> Estoy en el grupo de Discord de Trigg y a ellos también les ha pillado por sorpresa, no saben por qué lo han hecho y están esperando respuesta de Bittrex.
> 
> ...



Y pq no dejan sacar desde ya? es absurdo.


----------



## juli (6 Ene 2018)

trancos123 dijo:


> Y pq no dejan sacar desde ya? es absurdo.



Para que quien no se fíe a pie juntillas de poder sacarlas las venda allí en Bittrex ( a ellos en gran medida ) un 30% más baratas de su precio en Binance.

De absurdo, nada. Negoción.

Pero vamos a ver...quién creéis que compra unas Paccoin , truñaco cuyos únicos 2 pares en el exchange se han cerrado - uno de ellos, abierto sólo unas horas antes -...mientras se abre casualmente uno en BTC ???


----------



## Colegon (6 Ene 2018)

Por cierto, gran aporte lo de QASH, promete. Ayer me hice con un buen picazo. 
Mira que me gusta lo de comprar / vender / vender / comprar, pero estas van a ir al wallet unos meses.


----------



## plus ultra (6 Ene 2018)

sabueXo dijo:


> No tenías que haber vendido!!!
> 
> Estoy en el grupo de Discord de Trigg y a ellos también les ha pillado por sorpresa, no saben por qué lo han hecho y están esperando respuesta de Bittrex.
> 
> ...



Pues buen momento para entrarle a trigg,por como ha sucedido, me imagino que habra sido como el mes pasado cn TKN y TIME que les cojio por sorpresa a ellos mismos,para el que no lo sepa les dijeron los de BITTREX que les enviaran una burrada de documentación, ellos pidieron algo mas de tiempo por que en el plazo de una semana no la podrian conseguir y nada a la calle,desde entonces ambos han mejorado la cotizacion desde que los echaron.

TIME de 18$ a 49$ TKN de 0.36$ a 3,39$


----------



## sabueXo (6 Ene 2018)

trancos123 dijo:


> Y pq no dejan sacar desde ya? es absurdo.



Porque lo sacas, lo llevas a Binance, lo vendes por 2$ más.

Envías lo vendido a Bittrex, recompras 2$ más barato, lo mandas a Binance, lo vendes.

Repite hasta que te aburras.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (6 Ene 2018)

Y como he leído a veces por aquí, una de mis fetiches Coss ha perdido por fin su virginidad y rompe el 1$. No hace ni 3 días alguno me preguntó si 0,46 era buen precio, difícil de responder viniendo de una Ico a 0,04$ en octubre. Espero que el forero que me pregunto pudiese entrar.

A todo esto ya no se ve tan lejano el marketcap total del billón europeo de euros. Es más o menos el PIB de España, se podría hacer una porra de cuando llegamos, tiene pinta que antes de marzo estamos en el.

Nunca imagine tal subida tan rápida, pero esto va muy rápido, 2018 puede ser el año de la normalización de las criptos.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (6 Ene 2018)

Justin sun el fundador de Tron ha vendido 6 billones de Tron entre Liqui y Binance y luego ha ido pasando a dólares. 
Ésto suena a coge el dinero y corre. Creo que vendí en buen momento.


----------



## orbeo (6 Ene 2018)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Justin sun el fundador de Tron ha vendido 6 billones de Tron entre Liqui y Binance y luego ha ido pasando a dólares.
> Ésto suena a coge el dinero y corre. Creo que vendí en buen momento.



Se supone que lo ha desmentido


----------



## jorgitonew (6 Ene 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> Se supone que lo ha desmentido



hombre.. es que ya la guinda seria que dijese que es cierto 

lo jodido es que haya gente comprando el truño de Tron... prefiero los sellos de forum filatelico


----------



## trancos123 (6 Ene 2018)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Y como he leído a veces por aquí, una de mis fetiches Coss ha perdido por fin su virginidad y rompe el 1$. No hace ni 3 días alguno me preguntó si 0,46 era buen precio, difícil de responder viniendo de* una Ico a 0,04$ en octubre*. Espero que el forero que me pregunto pudiese entrar.



Por eso la gente esta como loca por entrar en ICOs, ahora mismo parece el mejor negocio de todos.


----------



## Divad (6 Ene 2018)

Agrupándolos en 5 decimales se ve más claro la cantidad de volumen.

Kucoin DBD/ETH

free photo hosting

Token de NEO - IA para los chinos 
DeepBrain Chain (DBC) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap

La dejaré correr


----------



## orbeo (6 Ene 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> hombre.. es que ya la guinda seria que dijese que es cierto
> 
> lo jodido es que haya gente comprando el truño de Tron... prefiero los sellos de forum filatelico



Por eso digo "se supone" jijiji


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (6 Ene 2018)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Y como he leído a veces por aquí, una de mis fetiches Coss ha perdido por fin su virginidad y rompe el 1$. No hace ni 3 días alguno me preguntó si 0,46 era buen precio, difícil de responder viniendo de una Ico a 0,04$ en octubre. Espero que el forero que me pregunto pudiese entrar.



Quise entrar hace 2 días comprando desde el propio exchange de Coss, pero estaba jodido y me entere tras depositar los eth. Hasta esta mañana no estaba de nuevo funcionando, cuando al fin conseguí entrar y comprar las coss. Así que me he perdido algo de esta ultima subida pero al menos llevo ya un 55% hoy. A ver que tal con el nuevo exchange, le puede dar algo de vidilla.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (6 Ene 2018)

Quizás no estamos dando la importancia que merecen las ICOS, (su hilo está un poco muerto).

Pero como Europeos tenemos una ventaja muy grande entrando en ICOS ya que la gente de USA y China no pueden entrar en muchas (al estar más perseguido legalmente). Con lo cual las ICOS se convierten en compras preferentes con ventajas para los que podemos entrar, una vez en los exchanges ya puede comprar todo el mundo y vienen las subidas del token.

Eso sí, también hay ICOS fallidas, cuidado, en alguna he caído, o ICOS tardías, donde vas palmando pasta los primeros meses como Bancor e incluso Wagerr.


----------



## fary (6 Ene 2018)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Y como he leído a veces por aquí, una de mis fetiches Coss ha perdido por fin su virginidad y rompe el 1$. No hace ni 3 días alguno me preguntó si 0,46 era buen precio, difícil de responder viniendo de una Ico a 0,04$ en octubre. Espero que el forero que me pregunto pudiese entrar.
> 
> A todo esto ya no se ve tan lejano el marketcap total del billón europeo de euros. Es más o menos el PIB de España, se podría hacer una porra de cuando llegamos, tiene pinta que antes de marzo estamos en el.
> 
> Nunca imagine tal subida tan rápida, pero esto va muy rápido, 2018 puede ser el año de la normalización de las criptos.



fui yo, y pille unos pocas chapas, 104% de beneficio hasta hoy, no las he pasado aun a su exchange porque lleva dias petado


----------



## psiloman (6 Ene 2018)

Juli yo avisé ayer del problema de Triggers en Bittrex, creo que no leíste mi mensaje, pues me extrañó que no comentaras nada, y estabas en línea.

Yo no pienso venderlos a este precio, esperaré lo que tenga que esperar, pero no se los regalo a precio de saldo a esos cab*****.

El proyecto saldrá bien o mal, pero me apetece apostar por él y montar mi MN. Si va mal y se va a 0, no me va a faltar un plato de lentejas en la mesa, pero si sale bien...el potencial es enorme.


----------



## siei (6 Ene 2018)

Tengo TRON, Neo y CARDANO... ¿qué haríais con ello? Venderlo?


----------



## Parlakistan (6 Ene 2018)

Divad dijo:


> Agrupándolos en 5 decimales se ve más claro la cantidad de volumen.
> 
> Kucoin DBD/ETH
> 
> ...



El primer token de Neo que veo.. ¿Qué potencial de subida tenemos?

---------- Post added 06-ene-2018 at 22:03 ----------

El primer token de Neo que veo.. ¿Qué potencial de subida tenemos? En Neo me refiero.


----------



## HAL 9000 (6 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Si no eres fundamentallsta...deberías poder entrar a sus charts y cambiarlas a otras ( BTC, USDT...)...de ahí ya, lo que quieras...
> 
> Lo de ETH en Bittrex es toda una intriga. Como responda a un marrón y el hobbit esté calladito...es pa'mpalarlo.
> 
> ...



Gracias, no se me había ocurrido pensar que, aún capadas, podía seguir operando con ellas...pasando por Btc eso sí -que ya me jode tener que ir por manga ganadera cual cabestro pero más aún que me enjaulen-.

He puesto orden de venta al alza y mañana, si todavía no se ha ejecutado o todavía no me los han liberado, vendo de cualquier manera, recojo trastos, y me limpio el polvo de las suelas al salir de ese puto antro.

Lo que dices, cualquier día se va a habé una masshsacre


----------



## Divad (6 Ene 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> El primer token de Neo que veo.. ¿Qué potencial de subida tenemos?
> 
> ---------- Post added 06-ene-2018 at 22:03 ----------
> 
> El primer token de Neo que veo.. ¿Qué potencial de subida tenemos? En Neo me refiero.



Me he metido por ver si suena la flauta hasta el 15 de Febrero que es el año nuevo chino.


----------



## juli (6 Ene 2018)

psiloman dijo:


> Juli yo avisé ayer del problema de Triggers en Bittrex, creo que no leíste mi mensaje, pues me extrañó que no comentaras nada, y estabas en línea.
> 
> Yo no pienso venderlos a este precio, esperaré lo que tenga que esperar, pero no se los regalo a precio de saldo a esos cab*****.
> 
> El proyecto saldrá bien o mal, pero me apetece apostar por él y montar mi MN. Si va mal y se va a 0, no me va a faltar un plato de lentejas en la mesa, pero si sale bien...el potencial es enorme.



Qué me vas a decir a mí. Me encanta esa blockchain. la he meneado aquí en solitario desde la quemada de chapas...a 40/50 cts andaba...luego los Mnodes...en fin...Jodienda suprema...Pero bueno...espero que os salga bien... para éso se hizo... 

Y que si salen noticias oficiales ( linkaban creo que su twitter o facebook hace poco...pues se confirmen EN SEGUIDA por aquí...puede que al final hasta me anime a coger uno por lo menos ).


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (6 Ene 2018)

Lo de Qlink suena muy bestia, estoy a un paso de entrar. Sino lo he entendido mal es un token de NEO (una hija vaya) que aspira a ser una red de telefonía móvil global en blockchain y dicen ser los primeros.


----------



## perdido_en_criptos (6 Ene 2018)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Lo de Qlink suena muy bestia, estoy a un paso de entrar. Sino lo he entendido mal es un token de NEO (una hija vaya) que aspira a ser una red de telefonía móvil global en blockchain y dicen ser los primeros.





> Qlink’s decentralized framework will enable the development of various new services.
> －Wi-Fi sharing
> －Mobile data access & content distribution
> －Enterprise-to-peer SMS service
> －Qlink Basestations supporting Wi-Fi & LTE and POS + POW mining



Y sí, es una hija de Neo.

Lo interesante es la parte de LTE, el tema de hotspots wi-fi está más trillado que su pu... madre (en mi opinión)

Yo llevo 350 chapas, no sé si meterle más amor o qué. Tiene pinta de arriesgado, pero también lo parecía Dent ::


----------



## HAL 9000 (6 Ene 2018)

A los que ya habéis comprado QASH, estoy intenténdome registrar en Quoinex desde hace ya cuatro días y sigo "pending". He subido dni, extracto bancario con dirección...en fin, más de lo que quisiera pero nada; que no me dan de alta. Comprasteis también allí?, se demoró tanto el ingreso?


----------



## DEREC (6 Ene 2018)

HAL 9000 dijo:


> A los que ya habéis comprado QASH, estoy intenténdome registrar en Quoinex desde hace ya cuatro días y sigo "pending". He subido dni, extracto bancario con dirección...en fin, más de lo que quisiera pero nada; que no me dan de alta. Comprasteis también allí?, se demoró tanto el ingreso?



Yo las pille en Bitfinex


----------



## Divad (6 Ene 2018)

HAL 9000 dijo:


> A los que ya habéis comprado QASH, estoy intenténdome registrar en Quoinex desde hace ya cuatro días y sigo "pending". He subido dni, extracto bancario con dirección...en fin, más de lo que quisiera pero nada; que no me dan de alta. Comprasteis también allí?, se demoró tanto el ingreso?



También estoy a la espera, en Huobi.pro - The Leading Global Digital Asset Exchange - Huobi.Pro las tienes


----------



## besto (6 Ene 2018)

HAL 9000 dijo:


> A los que ya habéis comprado QASH, estoy intenténdome registrar en Quoinex desde hace ya cuatro días y sigo "pending". He subido dni, extracto bancario con dirección...en fin, más de lo que quisiera pero nada; que no me dan de alta. Comprasteis también allí?, se demoró tanto el ingreso?



En gate.io las tienes y te registras en 10 minutos, al menos si vas a comprar a traves de eth o btc. 

Yo las he compraco en bitfinex y el registro fue rapido aunque fue hace tiempo ya, igual ahora esta peor.

Gate.io es un exchange decente, un poco mas caro en alguno pares pero funciona bien.


----------



## horik (6 Ene 2018)

Que os parece la subida de COSS, es un pump al que seguirá el dump?


----------



## juli (6 Ene 2018)

Hombre,mira...parece que la comunidad de Phore empuja algo y tal...muy importante . Según apuntan, es el video montaje de un miembro particular...

Desde luego, tiene 20 veces más "jeito" que los designers oficiales ( porque, mira que poquito tenían que hacer sobre la wallet tangada a PIVX...y el mierdalogo ése , es de traka...)

Lo dejo como curiosidad y tal...

[youtube]za55EojcR-w[/youtube]


----------



## McMax (6 Ene 2018)

Bueno a ver...viendo la fama de Bittrex y hitbtc voy a salirme de ellose
Que estrategia y hacia donde?
Bittrex via PIVX a Binance? --> ya he visto que esta opcion no XD
y para salir de Hitbtc cual es la mejor opcion?

en bittrex tengo BTC; USDT; NEO, XVG, PIVX
en HitBTC: DCN; ODN; BTC; ETH DENT DSH ETC SNM


----------



## Latunero Incorregible (6 Ene 2018)

McMax dijo:


> Bueno a ver...viendo la fama de Bittrex y hitbtc voy a salirme de ellose
> Que estrategia y hacia donde?
> Bittrex via PIVX a Binance?
> y para salir de Hitbtc cual es la mejor opcion?
> ...



Salir de HitBTC... es una puta penitencia... en ello estamos muchos. Llevo 1 día y medio esperando un movimiento de dent a kucoin y leyendo el foro de hitbtc se te ponen los pelos como escarpias...

---------- Post added 06-ene-2018 at 23:01 ----------

Por cierto, acabo de descubrir una app brutal para controlar la cartera y los movimientos, Delta

iOS: Delta - Crypto & ICO Portfolio on the App Store
Android: Delta - Bitcoin, ICO & Cryptocurrency Portfolio - Android Apps on Google Play

super recomendable.


----------



## blubleo (6 Ene 2018)

Atentos a DNT que mira otra vez para arriba!


----------



## Patanegra (6 Ene 2018)

HAL 9000 dijo:


> A los que ya habéis comprado QASH, estoy intenténdome registrar en Quoinex desde hace ya cuatro días y sigo "pending". He subido dni, extracto bancario con dirección...en fin, más de lo que quisiera pero nada; que no me dan de alta. Comprasteis también allí?, se demoró tanto el ingreso?



compralos en Gate.io, ahi no te piden nada


----------



## VictorW (6 Ene 2018)

Buenas tardes, a ver si alguien puede resolver esta consulta sobre Ledger Nano S y BCH...

Estoy intentando enviar desde mi wallet de Ledger 1 BCH (numero de wallet: 18V...WD) a la wallet de BCH de Cryptopia (numero:1Kp...bv). Enviado desde SPLIT (no MAIN).

Me aparece un mensaje de ERROR desde hace 5 días que llevo intentadolo.

¿Puede ser debido a un problema entre la cadena Legacy y Segwit? 
¿Como podría resolverlo?

Gracias por vuestro tiempo...


----------



## RutgerBlume (6 Ene 2018)

Espero no equivocarme, pero creo que QASH va todamoon en los proximos dias/semanas...


----------



## HAL 9000 (6 Ene 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> compralos en Gate.io, ahi no te piden nada



En esas estoy. Gracias bros

Menuda mala ostia estaba haciendo con lo fácil que era tirar por aquí.


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (6 Ene 2018)

horik dijo:


> Que os parece la subida de COSS, es un pump al que seguirá el dump?





Impresionante!!!

Yo creo que mucha gente quería entrar y como yo pues se registraron en Coss exchange para comprarlas ahí y recibir dividendo. Pero al estar petado, nadie ha podido comprar en los dos últimos días. Hoy el exchange ha vuelto a estar operativo así que al fin todo el que quería comprar ha podido de golpe.

Ya va por $1.35


----------



## coolerman (6 Ene 2018)

Bueno, me habéis metido el miedo en el cuerpo y todo lo que podía sacar de Bittrex me lo he llevado a Binance que de momento me funciona de maravilla.

Bastante tengo ya con coinsmarket , tengo mi pelotazo ahí guardado y como no pueda sacarlo los asesinaré


----------



## juli (6 Ene 2018)

Guayyyyyy...WE trust, al fin, rompiendo el 1$ ...ésta es el token de ETH que más quería que lo hiciese.

Proyecto "altruísta" - al menos , su fachada - de marcada orientación global...con team cañero, incluído el "mudito" Vitalik como advisor... 

A nivel de redes sociales, la comunidad se mueve mucho...co paortes flowerpower de solidaeridá global y loalilo-ló.

A ver si se asienta sobre ese $ y no se hace un Humaniq , que zumbó casi hasta pavo y medio en casi un x10...y ahí anda aún , es las profundiades de su propio dump.

Lucida de cojones la de Bittrex - de hecho, la que mas me acojona - chapando ETH y su cascada a cal y canto ...cuando se han jartáo de vender Tokens a gogó.


----------



## blubleo (6 Ene 2018)

Impresionante lo de DNT en binance se ha tragado la ola de 60 ETH en los 0.00045 en 20 segundos...


----------



## juli (6 Ene 2018)

PHORE ...ATH hace unos minutos ... 6,12 pavos.

A ver si aprovechan y sacan pronto la beta de marketplace...es su carta para no quedarse ahí pardos meses y seguir en el carro de proyectos e segunda como Zoin...as pirando a mayores empeños...

Esta sí que tiene, por supply y diferencia deprecios, a "papá" a tiro de lapo... ( lo que no estaría mal como acicate a PIVX que anda en un stand by digno de bastante mejor respuesta, las cosas como son ).


----------



## EDV (6 Ene 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> Lo barato sale caro,en las misma web de ledger lo especifican bien claro,cuidado con unidades que no salgan de ellos,no se lo que habra perdido por ahorrarse 20€.



25000 libras le han robado....


----------



## Latunero Incorregible (6 Ene 2018)

Mañana hay un AMA en reddit con todo el equipo de IOTA, tendremos movimiento?

"Full IOTA team AMA on r/IOTA at 17:00 / 5 PM UTC on Sunday 7th January"


----------



## haruki murakami (6 Ene 2018)

A alguno le parece que estamos al borde de un buen dump? Solo es una mala sensación mía?


----------



## coolerman (6 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> A alguno le parece que estamos al borde de un buen dump? Solo es una mala sensación mía?



Yo también tengo ese feeling desde hacer un par de días. No se porque ::


----------



## HAL 9000 (6 Ene 2018)

Estoy añadiendo QASH a Myetherwallet y en el explorador de tokens me aparecen dos qash diferentes. Uno con 6 decimales y otro con 18. ¿por qué?, ¿cuál elijo?

EDIT:

SOLUCIONADO CON ESTE 

Y de aquí al ledger


----------



## ClanesDeLaLuna (7 Ene 2018)

Hola a todos.
No tengo mucha experiencia pero llevo varias semanas metiendo pasta en qryptos y todavía no me han validado, por lo que no me dejan hacer withdraw.
No quiero hacerlo ni nada, y ya sé que es que están saturados, pero no debería preocuparme verdad?

Enviado desde mi Aquaris U Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ikkyu (7 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> A alguno le parece que estamos al borde de un buen dump? Solo es una mala sensación mía?



Es lo mismo que escribi yo hace 2-3 dias

Pero cuando veia por internet que 1 bitcoin valia 1000$ tambien lo veia una locura y una hostia inminente

Pero en el mundo hay mucha pasta y ultimamente esta entrando mucho capital

En poco mas de una semana mas de 2 billones de dolares (billones americanos), eso no lo meten cuatro frikis desde su casa...


----------



## HAL 9000 (7 Ene 2018)

Al transferir los QASH a MEW, me aparece el número de tokens transferidos pero, así como con otros tokens sí que indica el valor de cada token, con qash el valor que indica es de 0,0$.

¿Por qué?


----------



## Txeco (7 Ene 2018)

Ikkyu dijo:


> Es lo mismo que escribi yo hace 2-3 dias
> 
> Pero cuando veia por internet que 1 bitcoin valia 1000$ tambien lo veia una locura y una hostia inminente
> 
> ...



Yo lo relaciono con la noticia que en junio tendremos a Goldman Sachs por aquí, estos no van a entrar a un mercado y comprar volumen. Los de GS están comprando hoy y lo harán durante los próximos 6 meses, para que cuando entren ya tengan colchón para manipular a su antojo.

Poco me parece a mi que el surfeo se acaba en verano.


----------



## Luizmi (7 Ene 2018)

dragonchain a tope


----------



## Benjamin Linus (7 Ene 2018)

Veo que muchos andáis con Qash en la cartera, y quería saber si son admitidos en los Ledger Wallets (el Nano S y el Blue), para pasarlos allí y dejarlos a dormir una buena temporada.
Respecto a lo de sacar de HitBtc, que veo que mucha gente tiene problemas, ayer saqué mediante LTC y todo bien, incluso bastante rápido (tampoco era una cantidad astronómica, 1,5 LTC era). Todas las veces que saqué de ese exchange fueron con LTC.


----------



## haruki murakami (7 Ene 2018)

Txeco dijo:


> Yo lo relaciono con la noticia que en junio tendremos a Goldman Sachs por aquí, estos no van a entrar a un mercado y comprar volumen. Los de GS están comprando hoy y lo harán durante los próximos 6 meses, para que cuando entren ya tengan colchón para manipular a su antojo.
> 
> Poco me parece a mi que el surfeo se acaba en verano.



Esos de GS llevan cargando cryptos desde hace más de 1 año...eso no lo dudes.


----------



## HAL 9000 (7 Ene 2018)

Benjamin Linus dijo:


> Veo que muchos andáis con Qash en la cartera, y quería saber si son admitidos en los Ledger Wallets (el Nano S y el Blue), para pasarlos allí y dejarlos a dormir una buena temporada.
> Respecto a lo de sacar de HitBtc, que veo que mucha gente tiene problemas, ayer saqué mediante LTC y todo bien, incluso bastante rápido (tampoco era una cantidad astronómica, 1,5 LTC era). Todas las veces que saqué de ese exchange fueron con LTC.



Sí. Vía mew aquí tutorial 

Yo lo he hecho hace un rato. Lo único que no te aparece el valor del token en usd pero aún así puedes reenviarlo sin problemas. Yo lo he hecho para asegurarme.


----------



## Patanegra (7 Ene 2018)

Benjamin Linus dijo:


> Veo que muchos andáis con Qash en la cartera, y quería saber si son admitidos en los Ledger Wallets (el Nano S y el Blue), para pasarlos allí y dejarlos a dormir una buena temporada.
> Respecto a lo de sacar de HitBtc, que veo que mucha gente tiene problemas, ayer saqué mediante LTC y todo bien, incluso bastante rápido (tampoco era una cantidad astronómica, 1,5 LTC era). Todas las veces que saqué de ese exchange fueron con LTC.



si, pero QASH es un custom token, tienes que hacer una pequeña manipulacion antes de mandarlos a la ether Nano, un forero lo describio aqui hace unas paginas.


----------



## Tex Johnston (7 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> A alguno le parece que estamos al borde de un buen dump? Solo es una mala sensación mía?



Por lo pronto ya está habiendo uno en PACcoin, y en Cryptopia casualmente tienen cerrado el comercio en esta moneda. Qué estafa más grande que son los exchanges...


----------



## Benjamin Linus (7 Ene 2018)

HAL 9000 dijo:


> Sí. Vía mew aquí tutorial
> 
> Yo lo he hecho hace un rato. Lo único que no te aparece el valor del token en usd pero aún así puedes reenviarlo sin problemas. Yo lo he hecho para asegurarme.



Gracie mile! Le echo unos ojos a ver cómo va :Aplauso:

---------- Post added 07-ene-2018 at 01:47 ----------




Patanegra dijo:


> si, pero QASH es un custom token, tienes que hacer una pequeña manipulacion antes de mandarlos a la ether Nano, un forero lo describio aqui hace unas paginas.



Puede que esté en el tutorial que me han recomendado, voy a comprobarlo, gracias por el apunte!


----------



## Patanegra (7 Ene 2018)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> A todo esto ya no se ve tan lejano el marketcap total del billón europeo de euros. Es más o menos el PIB de España, se podría hacer una porra de cuando llegamos, tiene pinta que antes de marzo estamos en el.
> 
> .



el billon en Marzo? :XX:

a este paso antes del fin de mes maifrén.

2018 sera la ultima oportunidad en mucho tiempo para que gente sin fortuna, contactos o talento den el pelotazo de sus vidas.


----------



## pep_palotes (7 Ene 2018)

Por qué la gente (suponiendo que no sean los de Bittrex directamente) sigue comprando Triggers en Bittrex si se supone que la van a deslistar? Confian en que no van a tener problemas para sacarlos de ahí a otro exchange una vez que se resuelva el problema?


----------



## StalkerTlön (7 Ene 2018)

Oyster Pearl mooning!!


----------



## easyridergs (7 Ene 2018)

Ayer pillé unos cuantos DASH por si mañana apareciera en Coinbase, parece que ahora está despertando, será un espejismo?


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (7 Ene 2018)

El dump bestial ha sido el de B3coin en Yobit , pero ahora parece que no sólo hay que acertar en elegir la moneda, también en el exchange donde la tengas. Tengo muchas b3 coin desde hace tiempo compradas a precio de risa, pero están en Novaexchange y Coinexchange y los de Yobit por casualidad dicen que no les funcionan los depósitos para B3coin y no puedo mandarlas. Menudos hijos de p..


----------



## Parlakistan (7 Ene 2018)

Buenos días. 

¿Alguna recomendación para pelotazo inminente? 

He leído sobre Qash y suena interesante, pero he visto también que había alguien comentado sobre un token de Neo para algo sobre redes 5g de telefonía o algo así y tenía pintaza.


----------



## trancos123 (7 Ene 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> ¿Alguna recomendación para pelotazo inminente?
> 
> He leído sobre Qash y suena interesante, pero he visto también que había alguien comentado sobre un token de Neo para algo sobre redes 5g de telefonía o algo así y tenía pintaza.



El pelotazo ya ha empezado, pero todavía estas a tiempo:
Oyster Pearl (PRL) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap


----------



## arras2 (7 Ene 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Ayer pillé unos cuantos DASH por si mañana apareciera en Coinbase, parece que ahora está despertando, será un espejismo?



Parece un movimiento de esos pendulares. Se va poniendo a la altura que le corresponde. Ayer fue LTC, hoy DASH. Lo fuerte es que ETH vuelve a empujar también. Así que a las otras, les volvería a tocar.

---------- Post added 07-ene-2018 at 09:37 ----------




trancos123 dijo:


> El pelotazo ya ha empezado, pero todavía estas a tiempo:
> Oyster Pearl (PRL) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap



hombre, no digo que no vaya a seguir subiendo, pero pillarla a casi 5$ no creo que de para un pleotazo. El pelotazo fue cuando la anunció un forero por aquí hace unos días.


----------



## Oso Amoroso (7 Ene 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> hombre, no digo que no vaya a seguir subiendo, pero pillarla a casi 5$ no creo que de para un pleotazo. El pelotazo fue cuando la anunció un forero por aquí hace unos días.



Por que os seguis fijando en el precio de la accion y no en el market cap?


----------



## trancos123 (7 Ene 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> Parece un movimiento de esos pendulares. Se va poniendo a la altura que le corresponde. Ayer fue LTC, hoy DASH. Lo fuerte es que ETH vuelve a empujar también. Así que a las otras, les volvería a tocar.
> 
> ---------- Post added 07-ene-2018 at 09:37 ----------
> 
> ...



Le veo mucho margen de subida, tiene un marketcap bastante pequeño.


----------



## arras2 (7 Ene 2018)

Oso Amoroso dijo:


> Por que os seguis fijando en el precio de la accion y no en el market cap?



si lo miro, la 167 con 150 millones. Pero puede pasar en cuestión de horas/días a 1500 millones (top 35 y hacer un x10). Realmente no tengo experiencia y no sé si es posible. 

Todo esto hablando de buscar un pelotazo para rascar a lo grande a corto plazo.


----------



## horik (7 Ene 2018)

Coinsmarkets lleva días inutilizable (quiero vender unas shitcoins para comprar mas COSS), los exchanges pueden dar grandes sustos y perdidas de dinero estos días.


----------



## juli (7 Ene 2018)

Spoiler


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit (7 Ene 2018)

Muchos problemas con exchanges como acierte clapham con sus vaticinios nos pilla el toro a todos.


----------



## juli (7 Ene 2018)

TheWhiteRabbit dijo:


> Muchos problemas con exchanges como acierte clapham con sus vaticinios nos pilla el toro a todos.



Con cuáles...de los 20 trillones ???


----------



## horik (7 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Con cuáles...de los 20 trillones ???



Pues basta tener problemas con uno, donde tengas las monedas que quieras vender/comprar, para perder dinero o no poder ganar cuando haya una subida.


----------



## trancos123 (7 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Spoiler



Joder, ha doblado en solo una hora.
Confiesa Juli, vienes del futuro con un almanaque de criptos, si no no se entiende.

Crees q tiene recorrido este pump? nos da tiempo a subirnos ?


----------



## juli (7 Ene 2018)

trancos123 dijo:


> Joder, ha doblado en solo una hora.
> Confiesa Juli, vienes del futuro con un almanaque de criptos, si no no se entiende.
> 
> Crees q tiene recorrido este pump? nos da tiempo a subirnos ?



Este...ni idea...pero estas hostias se dan cada unos cuantos días. "Pikoteos" periódicos, supongo...

Éso sí...uno será el definitivo. EN cuanto entre algún castuzo motiváo...o "bien informáo" ...megahostión, con ese float, clitoridiano .a más no poder...

En fin...absolutamente seductora la idea de Mybit...éso sí, son unos pijos trajeáos más falsos que su puta madre...no me inspiran ni gota de confi...

Aunque bueno..."venden" hilo quasi directo con la Castuza del Golfo en megaproyectos de construcción y nuevas tech (solar, drones, IA ...)...así que ...hare krishnas precisamente, no espero...

Ellos se lo guisan...ellos se lo comen...habrá que ver si toca tajada o somos sólo el tonto de la partida...


*edito *: Ya va relajando..si se queda por encima de 9 y pico/diez, mola...


----------



## trancos123 (7 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Este...ni idea...pero estas hostias se dan cada unos cuantos días. "Pikoteos" periódicos, supongo...
> 
> Éso sí...uno será el definitivo. EN cuanto entre algún castuzo motiváo...o "bien informáo" ...megahostión, con ese float...clitoridiano a más no poder...
> 
> ...



Se ha frenado en seco: de 14$ a 10$


----------



## juli (7 Ene 2018)

trancos123 dijo:


> Se ha frenado en seco: de 14$ a 10$



Son entradas de pasta, supongo...si no baja de 9,50...todo OK. Si mantiene 2 cifras...la poya...de ahí, ya serena, sigue escalando...mira el chart

La gaita será cuando alguien llegue con info privada jugosona ...o las propias cifras desencadenen el FOMO, sin más...

Si se asienta sobre los 10...debería hacer tilín a más de uno ( también alguien haciendo caja )...y las entradas...bueno, ya ves cómo se plasman por su mini-supply


----------



## stiff upper lip (7 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Son entradas de pasta, supongo...si no baja de 9,50...todo OK. Si mantiene 2 cifras...la poya...de ahí, ya serena, sigue escalando...mira el chart
> 
> La gaita será cuando alguien llegue con info privada jugosona ...o las propias cifras desencadenen el FOMO, sin más...
> 
> Si se asienta sobre los 10...debería hacer tilín a más de uno ( también alguien haciendo caja )...y las entradas...bueno, ya ves cómo se plasman por su mini-supply



¿Cuando hablas de float a qué te refieres? He estado buscando pero no termino de aclararme.


----------



## juli (7 Ene 2018)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> ¿Cuando hablas de float a qué te refieres? He estado buscando pero no termino de aclararme.



supply, perdón


----------



## stiff upper lip (7 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> supply, perdón



ahhhh, gracias!


----------



## wililon (7 Ene 2018)

BBT, alguien sabe algo? Pinta especulación guapa. Desde ayer ha hecho X2 tiene pinta de crecer todavía mucho.


----------



## juli (7 Ene 2018)

Fíjate que Bittrex lleva unos meses en plan sirlero desbocao y me las han hecho de todos los colores, los muy hijos de puta .

...pero lo que se traen a cuenta de ETH y TODA su cascada, me pone los pelos como escarpias...pero como puras escarpias, eh ???

---------- Post added 07-ene-2018 at 11:03 ----------




stiff upper lip dijo:


> ahhhh, gracias!



aprendiendo, como todo lo de aquí, absorví el concepto de paketazo...no sé si equivocadamente - yo -.

Por su modo de referirse a ello, me da que podría ser un término paraelo más ligado a bolsa , quizás , que a cryptos- en la que al parecer él se manejaba/maneja ya antes que en ésto - ...y que él pudo extrapolarlo , pues entendí en su día que se refería a lo mismo ( aunque todo ésto es paja mental mía & piloto automático, vamos )


----------



## Gian Gastone (7 Ene 2018)

Se saben los motivos de la retirada de TRIGGERS de Bittrex, y cuando se podran sacar de ahi?


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (7 Ene 2018)

Mejor Stellar ó Ripple ?...8:


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (7 Ene 2018)

La de pasta que podría ganar si ésos hdp de Yobit me dejaran enviar todos los b3 coin que tengo a su exchange. La están pumpeando ellos mismos y no dejan que entren mas b3 coin desde fuera.


----------



## dorian79 (7 Ene 2018)

Alguien sabe cuando abrirá bittrex el mercado de Ardr (Ardr), lleva en mantenimiento desde el día 28 del mes pasado. 

Enviado desde mi MI MAX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (7 Ene 2018)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Mejor Stellar ó Ripple ?...8:



Difícil pregunta, las 2 con padrinos muy poderosas y tecnología de la misma rama. Yo haría un 50% - 50%. 

En el mundo de la cryptos elegir el anillo único es harto difícil, yo empecé con 5-6 y ya tengo una cartera de 30 y subiendo.


----------



## danjian (7 Ene 2018)

Que bien se han portado los reyes magos este año subiendo PRL a casi 5$, enhorabuena a los que compraron y han aguantado hasta ahora.


----------



## besto (7 Ene 2018)

Actualizo info de game.com (gtc)
Tras estar los admins y ceo desaparecidos unos dias, han aparecido hoy en telegram y twitter presentando una app de cripto doggies que estara (dicen) operativa en un semana.
Tienen alianza con tronx y qtumm para liarla con los criptodoggies en febrero que es el fin de año n chna.
Hablan de x100 ( el propio ceo le xu). 
Yo sigo pensandoque es un truño a largo que van a explotar a saco a corto, son los mismo que han hecho un x100 en tronx.
Se puede pillar en gate.io y el volumen es aceptable para entrar y salir con liquidez, al menos asî ha sido durante estos días. Link a los perritos...patetico jaja
https://i.imgur.com/TAMCUF1.png
Yo llevo 10 eth metidos aquí...


----------



## kynes (7 Ene 2018)

¿Como veis ARK?


----------



## juli (7 Ene 2018)

Mybit pasa el filtro tras el pumpazo de hace un rato...cojonudo.

Según el pastelero support de su slack, el tema de un supply igual al actual que se emitió en su día y no se colocó en ICO , se definirá en un próximo lanzamiento de a plataforma, al igual que el rol del token en su estrategia de "liberación de billones para aplicaciones IOT, etc...". Estos hijos de puta van decidiendo ( o mejor, irán desvelando ) su plan sobre la marcha, a conveniencia y medida , por supuestón. Abrí la lata de todo ésto en su slack hace 2 ó 3 meses y el tipejo "Top" que daba la "cara transparente" era un vendebiblias de cuidado...blablabla ycerros de Úbeda para no decir nada.

EL caso es que se supone que ese supply , caso de volcarse y que no lo quemen, se dispondría parece que a plazos y ajustado a precio de mercado...y sería para seguir cubriendo gastos de expansión, desarrollo ( en programación, diseño, etc...curran menos que el ángel de la guarda ) , promoción, etc. ...con lo que ello , en principio, redundaría en tratos cerrados. Y es la poya, porque remitir éso a un volcado y no a que el smart contract genere presupuesto para ello, es de traca...si además de éso, no se acara - y no se hace en absoluto - con pelos y señales cómo redundarán los pedidos en el precio y/o retorno de la moneda ...pues la verdad es que es difícil saber qué atribuciones brinda ese smart contract.

EL caso es que creo que tas 6 meses de ambiguedades ( recuerdo el btctalk de TAAS , con muy serias acusaciones de puferos y chorizos, con capturas de pantalla, etc...y ellos, SIN DECIR UNA PALABRA mientras la moneda era sólo humo, que era para cagarse ) parece que el lanzamiento de la plataforma es ineludible y está programado para este 1er trimestre ...y ahí quedaría - esperemos - todo definido. Así que mientras tanto...ojo al posible volcado ( se sugirió incialmente que podría darse al llegar a 10$...ahora se dice que , de darse, como mínimo en 20 ) ...yo, posiblemente, me baje de la burra según va llegando a 20 , que sería un x10 y espere acontecimientos...aunque me pierda ese trecho.

EL asunto es que, igual que Taas, el planteamiento puede ser cojonudo y el proyecto, un monedón...pero hayq ue jugarse el tipo ...y éso , como el asunto de los podridos exchanges, es cada vez más jodido y peor de llevar...y además, hoy ya, innecesario. 

Yo todo ésto lo ve viniend desde una media como de 2$ ...entrar ahora a 12 pavos y jugarte el bigote...UFFF, puede ser un pelotazo...pero yo , personalmente, no creo que lo haría.
En fin, si alguien suelta algo acerca de estos temas...agradecido...
--------------------------------------------------------------


Por cierto...Dash, haciendo lo que mejor sabe ( mutis por el foro , escaqueo del "candelabro" ...y raca,raca a velocidad de crucero..).

---------- Post added 07-ene-2018 at 12:10 ----------




kynes dijo:


> ¿Como veis ARK?



Muy atractiva. MUCHO.

---------- Post added 07-ene-2018 at 12:12 ----------




Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Difícil pregunta, las 2 con padrinos muy poderosas y tecnología de la misma rama. Yo haría un 50% - 50%.
> 
> En el mundo de la cryptos elegir el anillo único es harto difícil, yo empecé con 5-6 y ya tengo una cartera de 30 y subiendo.



Podrías extenderte sobre Stellar ? Su pérdida de fuelle me está decepcionando un pelín.


----------



## Venganza. (7 Ene 2018)

hola, me gustaria hacer un par de preguntas a los expertos en el tema del trading

1/que exchanges tienen mas criptos , yo aparte de cryptopia y poloniex, veo q la mayoria solo vende 4 o 5 cryptos

2/ de esos exchanges multicrypto cuales dan menos problemas a la hora de sacar los bitcoins

muchas gracias por adelantado


----------



## sakeo (7 Ene 2018)

¿Alguien con login en Tradesatoshi - Home me puede hacer un favor remunerado?

No me deja registrar y necesito hacer unas pruebas.

Pago bien, Gracias


----------



## trancos123 (7 Ene 2018)

Dadle un vistazo a zer: mirad la capitalización y el supply que tiene
Zero (ZER) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (7 Ene 2018)

ripple, bancos detrás... tengo...stellar estoy dudando de si pillar...no sé quien hay detras...8:


----------



## juli (7 Ene 2018)

"Cada vez que mis *PURPLES* rozan los 12 pavos, me se pone el klítorix como las alas d, un colibrí, *'jamía*... "



Spoiler


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (7 Ene 2018)

Que jodienda no haber descubierto lo que era PRL antes. ¿Alguien avisó en diciembre de esta bomba? Ha hecho un x400 en un mes. Ahora puede seguir subiendo pero el que entró hace 1 mes hoy es de oro, enhorabuena a los que la pillaron a 1centimo o menos.

El concepto, sustituir publicidad en las webs por minado de ETH o otras pero usando solo un 5% o menos de CPY y GPU del visitante, mini minado, y solo en una línea de código en la web.


----------



## arras2 (7 Ene 2018)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Que jodienda no haber descubierto lo que era PRL antes. ¿Alguien avisó en diciembre de esta bomba? Ha hecho un x400 en un mes. Ahora puede seguir subiendo pero el que entró hace 1 mes hoy es de oro, enhorabuena a los que la pillaron a 1centimo o menos.
> 
> El concepto, sustituir publicidad en las webs por minado de ETH o otras pero usando solo un 5% o menos de CPY y GPU del visitante, mini minado, y solo en una línea de código en la web.



Si, un forero lo comentó. No recuerdo en qué cifra estaba, pero el multiplicador ha sido grande desde entonces. Enhorabuena a quien lo haya pillado. A vivir que son dos días.


----------



## carlosjulian (7 Ene 2018)

Esto dice el Papá de Vitalik, algo que ya suponíamos pero que cada vez veo más cerca.

Twitter

Dentro de poco, caerán los proyectos que solo están inflando y aportando na'.

Llegará el momento que tenga que hacer su corrección el mercado???


----------



## Cakau (7 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Cada vez que mis *PURPLES* rozan los 12 pavos, me se pone el klítorix como las alas de un colibrí, 'jamía...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler




A ver si ya le toca un arreoncillo. Yo he pillado unas Komodo, algo testimonial, con unos picos de otras que tenia por ahi. A ver si se anima también que ya le toca.


----------



## sabueXo (7 Ene 2018)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> Se saben los motivos de la retirada de TRIGGERS de Bittrex, y cuando se podran sacar de ahi?



Estoy en el grupo de discord de TRIG

No saben ni ellos por qué les han quitado (Bittrex lo quitó sin decirles nada), pero no le dieron importancia excesiva (aparte de comentar que estaban soltado entre ellos en un grupo privado improperios hacia Bittrex) ya que van a anunciar este mes 2 exchanges más y porque tienen su planing de futuro definido.

Hoy mismo están en el CES de Las Vegas.

La gente se lo ha tomado como rebajas para comprar más o para vender antes de la caída y recomprar.

En cuanto a sacarlo, se comenta que Bittrex abrirá la retirada en cuanto quiten el tradeo el día 12-13.


----------



## juli (7 Ene 2018)

Cakau dijo:


> A ver si ya le toca un arreoncillo. Yo he pillado unas Komodo, algo testimonial, con unos picos de otras que tenia por ahi. A ver si se anima también que ya le toca.



Sip...siempre le toca. Porque PIVX no es éso...lo jodido es que es "algo" de lo que no te quieres ir. 

En medio de las oleadas de riego con que nos deleiitan, Komodo y unos cuantos "clásicos" más, parece que andan también en el mismo grupo... A ver si cuaja y nos zumba una en estéreo. ( Lisk, por ejemplo, ya lo está haciendo y éso, no está mal )


----------



## arras2 (7 Ene 2018)

Pues por análisis gráfico, por lo poco que sé manejarme con ello parece que kmd ha hecho un suelo en 0,008 vs eth. Cada vez que se ha acercado, el volumen de intercambio ha aumentado sin bajar de 0,008. 

Ahora parece que se ha puesto cachonda por lo que veo. Ha pegado un arreón a 0,01 con cierto volumen, veremos si por fin despierta.

Edit: He mirado el gráfico vs btc de 1h y el volumen de esta subida ha sido alto. Está batallando con la media móvil de 200 que suele ser dura de atravesar cuando está cayendo. A ver que pasa, llevo unas poquitas.


----------



## danjian (7 Ene 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Aviso un forero con un avatar de hamster si no me equivoco... Estaba a menos de 2000000: de capitalización.... Y yo pensando... "Si, si"...:: ... No sé cómo coño se enteró tan rápido , eso fue un soplo y lo demás son tonterías. Yo ya entre cuando estaba en 24 millones de capitalización .



jajaja no fue un soplo me mire practicamente la lista entera de Cryptocurrency Market Capitalizations | CoinMarketCap buscando algo nuevo, con bajo supply, bajo mcap con buena comunidad y que fuera "diferente", la verdad ni yo me esperaba que subiera tanto y tan rapido si no hubiera comprado mucho mas :XX:


----------



## Donald Draper (7 Ene 2018)

carlosjulian dijo:


> Esto dice el Papá de Vitalik, algo que ya suponíamos pero que cada vez veo más cerca.
> 
> Twitter
> 
> ...



Por supuesto que va a llegar.

Yo de hecho estoy llevando 'la purria' a 'blockchains que hacen cosas', que estén sustentadas en algo. Me pierdo x10 en el corto pero a largo me dan más confianza.


----------



## danjian (7 Ene 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Pues menudo ojo.









Me tire toda la tarde buscando y saque esta lista: *ELIX, PRL, HAT, PBL, TRDT y CCO.*

Inverti de mas a menos en ese orden, todas subieron pero solo "exploto" PRL. yo pensaba que seria ELIX la que mas subiria, aunque quien sabe, todavia queda


----------



## stiff upper lip (7 Ene 2018)

danjian dijo:


> Me tire toda la tarde buscando y saque esta lista: *ELIX, PRL, HAT, PBL, TRDT y CCO.*
> 
> Inverti de mas a menos en ese orden, todas subieron pero solo "exploto" PRL. yo pensaba que seria ELIX la que mas subiria, aunque quien sabe, todavia queda



Pues hat se ha hecho un x30 desde el 15 de diciembre, si eso no es explotar..

Y las mías en lateral...


----------



## PREDATOR (7 Ene 2018)

danjian dijo:


> Me tire toda la tarde buscando y saque esta lista: *ELIX, PRL, HAT, PBL, TRDT y CCO.*
> 
> Inverti de mas a menos en ese orden, todas subieron pero solo "exploto" PRL. yo pensaba que seria ELIX la que mas subiria, aunque quien sabe, todavia queda




Alguna otra prediccion? :baba::baba::baba:


----------



## iaGulin (7 Ene 2018)

¿Creeis que a corto plazo le queda recorrido a KMD?
No tengo nada claro, quiero deshacerme de ENG o KMD pero estoy al 50% xD


----------



## trancos123 (7 Ene 2018)

Comprado Game (GTC)

"Lambo o puente"

Una historia de violencia - YouTube


----------



## danjian (7 Ene 2018)

PREDATOR dijo:


> Alguna otra prediccion? :baba::baba::baba:



Pues de la lista TRDT, COO(y HAT en menor medida) aun tienen un marketcap ridiculo son las que mas facil lo tienen para subir x5-x100. 

Creo que no hace falta ni mencionar que tales % de ganancias llevan porcentajes de riesgo tambien muy altos, hacedlo bajo vuestra propia responsabilidad, los que llevan tiempo en esto lo sabran pero los nuevos andaos con cuidado.


----------



## paketazo (7 Ene 2018)

trancos123 dijo:


> Comprado Game (GTC)
> 
> "Lambo o puente"




Llevo un tiempo pensando, ¿y si al final resulta que BTC&Cia. no es más que un caballo de Troya definitivo?.

Y si los listos de Divad nos están reprogramando indirectamente para que les hagamos su trabajo pensando que luchamos por el paradigma de la libertad.

Complicado mundo en el que nos ha tocado vivir.

Cuando uno no dispone de todos los datos necesarios para resolver una ecuación, solo obtendrá resultados asociados a incógnitas o condicionados.

Un saludo, y enhorabuena a los premiados.

Por cierto acabo de hacer un repaso rápido a los pares de Polo BTC y esta moneda parece que pretende iniciar un proceso alcista. Si repite lo que hizo hace justo un año podría ser buena opción para "calderilla".


----------



## DEREC (7 Ene 2018)

trancos123 dijo:


> Comprado Game (GTC)
> 
> "Lambo o puente"
> 
> Una historia de violencia - YouTube



Que supply tiene? en coinmarketcap no aparece el dato.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (7 Ene 2018)

trancos123 dijo:


> Comprado Game (GTC)
> 
> "Lambo o puente"
> 
> Una historia de violencia - YouTube



Esas game con una incógnita, cuentan de padrino con el fundador de TRON, que no es poco. Y el brutal dominio game.com. Pero del producto explican poco y eso me inquieta. Una apuesta arriesgada, si consigo reunir más chapas entraré.

Por cierto, amísimo ese tal lobo estepario, tiene dicción y voz de actor de renombre.


----------



## juli (7 Ene 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Llevo un tiempo pensando, ¿y si al final resulta que BTC&Cia. no es más que un caballo de Troya definitivo?.
> 
> Y si los listos de Divad nos están reprogramando indirectamente para que les hagamos su trabajo pensando que luchamos por el paradigma de la libertad.
> 
> Complicado mundo en el que nos ha tocado vivir.



jejeje...ETH te está incordiando como un garbanzo en el zapato desde hace unas semanas ya, eh ?


----------



## stiff upper lip (7 Ene 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Define "libertad"... Los que piensan en las criptomonedas como causantes de un "mundo mejor", de un "mundo más justo" son unos idealistas... Las monedas crearan reductos de libertad positiva, pero no un mundo más justo... "Libertad positiva" en el sentido de que si tú eres parte de la Nomenklatura soviética, o eres hijo de un patricio romano o hijo de un ministro... O tienes dinero a raudales tienes "libertad" con respecto a otros individuos de esa sociedad que no pertencen a esa "clase"... Lo que no significa que sea un mundo más justo...
> 
> * Para adquirir más bienes por ejemplo.
> 
> ...



La mera existencia de las cryptos ya hacen de contrapeso en este planeta. Si no fuera por ellas ya nos hubiesen colado un "bail in" a la chipriota.

No hay que ser utópico, hay que pensar ¿Estamos mejor con cryptos o sin cryptos?

Yo creo que hacen que la humanidad sea un poco mas libre, el alcance de esta revolución ya se verá...


----------



## paketazo (7 Ene 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Define "libertad"... .




Podemos relativizar mucho la expresión evidentemente, y siendo este un foro especulativo casi exclusivamente, sería hipócrita por mi parte soltar aquí un tostón sobre libertades, derechos y obligaciones.

Solo añadiría a este complicado menester, que para mi, la libertad comenzaría arrebatando al estado la capacidad de emitir moneda, la cual, esclaviza a sus súbditos convirtiéndolos en siervos del sistema.

Una vez logrado ese primer peldaño, todo lo demás es discutible, si no se logra, es absurdo tratar de ver a través de la montaña lo que hay al otro lado.

Un saludo


----------



## Pirro (7 Ene 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Llevo un tiempo pensando, ¿y si al final resulta que BTC&Cia. no es más que un caballo de Troya definitivo?.
> 
> Y si los listos de Divad nos están reprogramando indirectamente para que les hagamos su trabajo pensando que luchamos por el paradigma de la libertad.
> 
> ...



Más que un caballo de Troya yo lo veo como la burbuja de los millenial. Cada generación ha tenido su boom, nuestros abuelos las pasaron putas pero les cogió el desarrollismo post-SGM, nuestros padres disfrutaron del primer ciclo de financiarízación, los fondos de cohesión uropeos, del crecimiento brutal del empleo público y el establecimiento de las multinacionales en España -en los 80 un bachiller algo avispado podía acabar de ejecutivo con cargo y sueldo, hoy es una quimera. Mismamente mi madre, vendiendo coches en los los 90 ganaba sueldos NOMINALMENTE similares a los de un funcionario del grupo A veinte años después. Hoy día, por lo mismo te pagan 900€ +comisiones ridículas - ¿y qué nos queda a nosotros, ochenteros y noventeros además de un mercado laboral en proceso de contracción y unas viviendas aberrantemente caras? En efecto, cryptolandia-. 

Tiendo a pensar que el sistema de momento tolera esto porque resulta necesario crear una suerte de élite por cada generación para apuntalar el orden socioeconómico. Sólo que obviamente ésta burbuja va a estar muchísimo menos repartida socialmente y muchísimo más dispersa geográficamente.

El Capital necesita unos pocos nuevos ricos cada cierto tiempo para poder ejemplificar a los asalariados puteados y decirles "¿si ellos pueden por qué tú no, puto fracasado de mierda?"


----------



## stiff upper lip (7 Ene 2018)

Pirro dijo:


> Más que un caballo de Troya yo lo veo como la burbuja de los millenial. Cada generación ha tenido su boom, nuestros abuelos las pasaron putas pero les cogió el desarrollismo post-SGM, nuestros padres disfrutaron del primer ciclo de financiarízación, los fondos de cohesión uropeos, del crecimiento brutal del empleo público y el establecimiento de las multinacionales en España -en los 80 un bachiller algo avispado podía acabar de ejecutivo con cargo y sueldo, hoy es una quimera. Mismamente mi madre, vendiendo coches en los los 90 ganaba sueldos NOMINALMENTE similares a los de un funcionario del grupo A veinte años después. Hoy día, por lo mismo te pagan 900€ +comisiones ridículas - ¿y qué nos queda a nosotros, ochenteros y noventeros además de un mercado laboral en proceso de contracción y unas viviendas aberrantemente caras? En efecto, cryptolandia-.
> 
> Tiendo a pensar que el sistema de momento tolera esto porque resulta necesario crear una suerte de élite por cada generación para apuntalar el orden socioeconómico. Sólo que obviamente ésta burbuja va a estar muchísimo menos repartida socialmente y muchísimo más dispersa geográficamente.
> 
> El Capital necesita unos pocos nuevos ricos cada cierto tiempo para poder ejemplificar a los asalariados puteados y decirles "¿si ellos pueden por qué tú no, puto fracasado de mierda?"



Keiser es más romántico y dice que los milenials se han creado el dinero que no tenían ni querían prestarles.


----------



## plus ultra (7 Ene 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Llevo un tiempo pensando, ¿y si al final resulta que BTC&Cia. no es más que un caballo de Troya definitivo?.
> 
> Y si los listos de Divad nos están reprogramando indirectamente para que les hagamos su trabajo pensando que luchamos por el paradigma de la libertad.
> 
> ...



Para mi es una de las mejores teorias cuando se habla de satoshi nakamoto,es una jugada maestra.

Los estados por lo menos los europeos estan como locos por erradicar los pagos con FIAT y tenerlo todo "controlado",bien ponen esto en circulación de forma anonima como ha pasado,la masa lo adopta por propia iniciativa y ellos ganan sin imponerlo de forma oficial,luego ya poco a poco con solo aceptar unas coin en bancos y para pago de impuestos se cierra la operación todo controlado de nuevo.

Que creeis que pasaria si "nakamoto" vende el millon de BTC que tiene en su cartera?


----------



## Pirro (7 Ene 2018)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> Keiser es más romántico y dice que los milenials se han creado el dinero que no tenían ni querían prestarles.



Puede ser. Pero el brutal exceso de liquidez del sistema que está dándole esta vida a nuestro chiringo fue un engendro babyboomer.


----------



## stiff upper lip (7 Ene 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> ¿nadie se ha planteado que las criptos van a dar "libertad" a muchos mangantes para blanquear dinero de chanchullos, drogas, corrupción?... Los de siempre se van a ir de rositas como siempre, y gracias a las criptos... Que supuestamente pondrían a cada uno en su sitio :-D... A los pobres a mandar y a los ricos a remar... ja... ja...



Pero si ya se van de rositas cuando quieren, en todo caso las cryptos hacen el blanqueo un poco más democrático.

---------- Post added 07-ene-2018 at 15:15 ----------




Pirro dijo:


> Puede ser. Pero el brutal exceso de liquidez del sistema que está dándole esta vida a nuestro chiringo fue un engendro babyboomer.



¿Pero no es al fin y al cabo un transpaso de rentas?

A ver si conseguimos atraer a los viejunos a la ratonera  y les devolvemos la burbuja del ladrillo multiplicada por tres.

Karma se llama.


----------



## Oso Amoroso (7 Ene 2018)

danjian dijo:


> Pues de la lista TRDT, COO(y HAT en menor medida) aun tienen un marketcap ridiculo son las que mas facil lo tienen para subir x5-x100.
> 
> Creo que no hace falta ni mencionar que tales % de ganancias llevan porcentajes de riesgo tambien muy altos, hacedlo bajo vuestra propia responsabilidad, los que llevan tiempo en esto lo sabran pero los nuevos andaos con cuidado.



Yo tambien he estado esta mañana nada mas levantarme mirando a ver si conseguia algun chicharro por Cryptopia pero no he visto nada en condiciones, soy nulo buscando estas cosas asi que me he tirado a la piscina con un engendro qeu he visto qeu no se ni de que va ( Lizi), no tiene volumen y la grafica esta plana totalmente desde hace un mes pero de vez en cuando pega puntazos para arriba sin quererlo, ahora esta a 1 centimo pero hace un mes ha llegado a estar a 1,69$. Lo curioso es del asunto es que no se si sera un fallo del exchange o que se yo pero en el cambio de Lizi/BTC esta como 50 veces mas barato qeu en Yobit........

LIZI (LIZI) price $0.01 USD marketcap information and statistics across all exchanges


PD: Si vendo ahora ya me da mas que el banco los dos ultimos años( que no me ha dado nada, solo disgustos :XX


----------



## fary (7 Ene 2018)

llevo apenas un par de semanas metido en esto de las criptos y cada vez entiendo menos la movida, le meti a coss por recomendacion de un forero y me ha hecho un x 3, aclaro que es la moneda de un exchange que lleva caido desde que la pille, como puede hacer un x3? las criptos son inversion o tiro al pato borracho?


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (7 Ene 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> En ésa no sé, pero la de Trident Group por si suena la fluta algo le voy a dejar... 1000.000 de cap...



You can now buy and sell TRDT with BTC. We plan to see #TRDT on CoinMarketCap & EtherDelta very soon followed by Yobit and other large exchanges in the coming week(s)! Get yours while it's still cheap! 

Ese milloncejo va a ser un pedete en breves.


----------



## Patanegra (7 Ene 2018)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> You can now buy and sell TRDT with BTC. We plan to see #TRDT on CoinMarketCap & EtherDelta very soon followed by Yobit and other large exchanges in the coming week(s)! Get yours while it's still cheap!
> 
> Ese milloncejo va a ser un pedete en breves.



que entiendes por "pedete"?


----------



## cococo42 (7 Ene 2018)

Los que habéis entrado en GTC... ¿no os falla gate.io como una escopeta de feria o donde demonios estáis? por ejemplo, muchas veces voy a hacer login y me dice que el password no es ese... bueno, pues voy a cambiarlo... pero tampoco, porque me dice que ambos passwords no coinciden (ni siquiera haciendo copy-paste)...


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (7 Ene 2018)

fary dijo:


> llevo apenas un par de semanas metido en esto de las criptos y cada vez entiendo menos la movida, le meti a coss por recomendacion de un forero y me ha hecho un x 3, aclaro que es la moneda de un exchange que lleva caido desde que la pille, como puede hacer un x3? las criptos son inversion o tiro al pato borracho?



En las criptos, como en los activos bursátiles tradicionales, se compran principalmente expectativas. 

El precio de mercado, refleja, entre muchas otras variables, el potencial de crecimiento y de ganar dinero de un activo en un futuro a medio y largo plazo.

IOTA, sin ir más lejos, sin llegar a funcionar correctamente ha multiplicado su precio por 200.000 desde su ICO.

Y con muchas otras pasa lo mismo, Kukoin por ejemplo es el exchange del momento junto con Binance, y hoy, llevo peleándome con el toda la mañana para lanzar 1 mísera orden. Pero aún así funciona algo mejor que el resto y el potencial de mejora en unos meses sigue siendo muy alto.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (7 Ene 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> que entiendes por "pedete"?



Muy escaso.


----------



## danjian (7 Ene 2018)

Oso Amoroso dijo:


> Yo tambien he estado esta mañana nada mas levantarme mirando a ver si conseguia algun chicharro por Cryptopia pero no he visto nada en condiciones, soy nulo buscando estas cosas asi que me he tirado a la piscina con un engendro qeu he visto qeu no se ni de que va ( Lizi), no tiene volumen y la grafica esta plana totalmente desde hace un mes pero de vez en cuando pega puntazos para arriba sin quererlo, ahora esta a 1 centimo pero hace un mes ha llegado a estar a 1,69$. Lo curioso es del asunto es que no se si sera un fallo del exchange o que se yo pero en el cambio de Lizi/BTC esta como 50 veces mas barato qeu en Yobit........
> 
> LIZI (LIZI) price $0.01*USD marketcap information and statistics across all exchanges
> 
> ...



Personalmente no tocaria monedas que estan solo en YoBit y exchanges pequeños, tienen fama de manipuladores, pump&dump ...



Jose24 dijo:


> la de cco la he mirado un poco y son unos armenios con pinta de maleantes con pocos contactos en redes sociales, no sé si fiarme la verdad



Estas monedas son para hacer dinero rapido y facil, evidentemente tiene mucho riesgo, no es la primera moneda que se crea y el "equipo" desaparece despues.

La cosa es repartir entre varias monedas con poco mcap, no para que le metas 3000$ de golpe a una. 

Otra cosa que se me ha pasado es que las monedas de bajo mcap deben ser monedas NUEVAS(de menos 6 meses) en las que el precio es tan bajo que a menos que se demuestre ser scam nadie va a vender una gran cantidad a un precio de mierda como para hundirla sobre todo porque ahora las monedas nuevas hacen AIRDROP y nadie esta en perdidas si las monedas te las regalaron.


----------



## carlosjulian (7 Ene 2018)

Tengo 5 ETH en HitBTC para tradear, dónde le ven potencial, ando analizando los gráficos pero mmm no me decido. Ya dos días más y me largo de allí.


----------



## Luizmi (7 Ene 2018)

> Buenas, a ver si me podéis echar una mano que me estoy volviendo loco, esta mañana compre la moneda confido en kucoin, una vez aceptada de la compra dejé el ordenador y volví al rato, me encuentro con esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me autorespondo, no mostró la cifra adecuada hasta realizar la venta, lo comento por si alguien más le pasa que no se alarme.

Ahora kucoin esta liando otra con los PRL, figuran como balance 0USD, al ver el balance total casi me da algo...


----------



## Donald Draper (7 Ene 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> A ver chicos: ¿Algún experto en tokens que hacen algo, le ve a este proyecto multiracial, con epicentro en universidades Usa y Canada, características adecuadas?
> 
> Juli: Esta cosa pasa el filtro?
> 
> ...



Si te vale, yo la llevo desde hace dos semanas y se me ha hecho un x3 muy guapete. 

Se trata de un proyecto de 'auditoria' para la red -y tokens asociados-, en busca de vulnerabilidades, etc. A mi me gustó mucho.


----------



## latostat (7 Ene 2018)

Yo creo que hablar sobre las monedas que van a subir es ya cosa de piperos. Todo el mundo dice la suya y acierta!! Si queremos volver a estar por delante de los que antes metían combinadas de un euro al sportium y ahora compran cualquier moneda y doblan lo difícil ahora es averiguar cuando una moneda ha tocado techo para salirse.


----------



## arras2 (7 Ene 2018)

besto dijo:


> Actualizo info de game.com (gtc)
> Tras estar los admins y ceo desaparecidos unos dias, han aparecido hoy en telegram y twitter presentando una app de cripto doggies que estara (dicen) operativa en un semana.
> Tienen alianza con tronx y qtumm para liarla con los criptodoggies en febrero que es el fin de año n chna.
> Hablan de x100 ( el propio ceo le xu).
> ...



Una pregunta, hay 2000 millones de monedas como máx supply. A 25 céntimos que está... Es una burrada. Un x10 la pondría casi a la altura de iota.

Algo falla aquí no

Edit:https://www.coinschedule.com/icos/e1167/game.com-ico.html

Es muy oscuro... Muchísima cantidad y muy cara no?


----------



## Oso Amoroso (7 Ene 2018)

danjian dijo:


> Personalmente no tocaria monedas que estan solo en YoBit y exchanges pequeños, tienen fama de manipuladores, pump&dump ...



Estoy jugando con las ganancias obtenidas asi que el "dolor" seria menor, es un tiro a ciegas que me puedo permitir hacer por si suena la flauta. ¿ Que no funciona? No pasa nada. ¿ Que si lo hace? Me doy un buen capricho


----------



## besto (7 Ene 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> Una pregunta, hay 2000 millones de monedas como máx supply. A 25 céntimos que está... Es una burrada. Un x10 la pondría casi a la altura de iota.
> 
> Algo falla aquí no
> 
> ...



Hay 700.000.000 en circulacion actualmente y otros 300.000.000 que se han quedado los desarrolladores para costear los gastos del proyecto.
Ahora mismo el marketcap es de 250.000.000 aprox.

Cuando llegue a 1000 millones de mRketcap van a repartir otro millon de gtcs entre los tenedores, o sea que recibirias la misma cantidad que ya poseas. Supongo que ese dia el precio caerá casi un 50% (o no...). 

Hasta que alcance esos 1000 millones de marketcap yo creo que la van a hypear a saco. Estos me da que buscan pelotazo rapido. Para llegar a esos 1000 millones necesita hacer un x4

Explicacion del juego de los perritos, recordad que en febrero es el fin de año chino y el año que viene es el año del perro...pacagarse....
Get Started now with Pet Planet


----------



## juli (7 Ene 2018)

*A ver, con cierta urgencia, please*...alguien está enviando ethers y/o tokens desde myetherwallet ?

Va lento como la hostia...os suena ?


----------



## besto (7 Ene 2018)

El bitcoin bajando un 4%....mmmm no me gusta esta bajada, estaba el grafico bonito para irse a maximos, que se vaya para abajo es feo...


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (7 Ene 2018)

Withdrawal y deposit de Ethereum desde casi cualquier exchange está jodido desde hace días. Bitcoin no va fino tampoco. Estoy usando dogecoin para pasar de exchange a exchange.
Por otra parte, vendí Tron a su mayor precio y ahora que ha bajado vuelvo a entrar, no os toméis a broma lo de los Crypto perros.


----------



## Donald Draper (7 Ene 2018)

Han puesto en reddit este artículo sobre la burbuja punto com y están hablando de las similitudes entre una y otra burbuja:

Dot.coms lose $1.755 trillion in market value - Nov. 9, 2000

La gente especula con que el mercado crypto al ser mundial en lugar de US, 3 décadas después con inflación asociada y sin cerrar los findes podría alcanzar un techo aún x10, x15 del que tiene ahora antes del Big Crunch. 

¿Qué opinais?


----------



## juli (7 Ene 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> ponen esto en circulación de forma anonima como ha pasado,l



No sólo de forma anónima...sino en nombre de robinjúz...que es de mejó.

Con ello no es que el establishment eluda dar la cara con un engendro bajo el sobaco que va a milimetrizar los movimientos futuros de cada individuo a cada paso en una sociedad capitalista ( pagos ) ...sino que consigue que sean los grupos más reaccionarios a la operativa castuza habitual - y más con semejante roadmap de hipercontrol - quienes la beatifiquen y la promuevan. Una vez la pastuki de todo diox dentro, con 4 hackeos globales "a toda media" ...el peligro de rebelión de los piojosos no sería contra los controladores, sino contra los manguis : Y vamos ( van ) a pedir regulación a gritos.






El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> ¿nadie se ha planteado que las criptos van a dar "libertad" a muchos mangantes para blanquear dinero de chanchullos, drogas, corrupción?... Los de siempre se van a ir de rositas como siempre, y gracias a las criptos... Que supuestamente pondrían a cada uno en su sitio :-D... A los pobres a mandar y a los ricos a remar... ja... ja...



La castuza ha dado vidilla y ventaja a La Famiglia...Los beneficios de la impresora se han restringido a ellos durante décadas en un circuito de vasos comunicantes perfectamente estanco y han tenido tiempo de sobra para garantizarse un lugar bajo el sol. Igualmente, la impunidad y beneficios de los negocios ilegales libres de tasas ( no como los talegueros muertos de jambre de los guettos ) han colaborado a lo mismo. Trincar lo más posible...y pagar lo menos posible...( ése es su su lema, maifrén.)

Ya colocáos...el reset de la impresora lleva a 2 puntos :

1- Control...acotando la inconmensurable orgía de pastuki virtual en sus innumerables - y a la sazón, ya inabordables - formatos...y cualquiera de sus movimientos futuros.

2- Fiscalidad : Librándose de acarrear lastre alguno en Amnistías fiscales y bajezas evidentes de ese pelo. Pueden trincar lo que proceda sin necesidad de arrastrarse por el fango de una vista gorda inasumible...y seguir vendiendo las Éticas , Integridades e Intereses públicos - de goma espuma, sip - que son el fuel de los sitemas memocráticos de cartón piedra.

A la plebe ya no hace falta controlarla...el fucking factor trabajo que obligó a la cremita global a codearse con sudorosos muertos de jambre autosuficientes en el Siglo XX será ya una amenaza irrisoria como productor de panoja - y, por tanto, disruptor jerárquico en potencia -. La borregada , keynes mediante, sobrevivirá por lo que consuma, no por lo que produzca...y en la estricta medida de los flujos de producción castuza ( y a diox gracias !!! )

*Printer is dead. Viva el bit !!!* ( Cambiarlo todo...para que nada cambie )


----------



## cococo42 (7 Ene 2018)

besto dijo:


> Hay 700.000.000 en circulacion actualmente y otros 300.000.000 que se han quedado los desarrolladores para costear los gastos del proyecto.
> Ahora mismo el marketcap es de 250.000.000 aprox.
> 
> Cuando llegue a 1000 millones de mRketcap van a repartir otro millon de gtcs entre los tenedores, o sea que recibirias la misma cantidad que ya poseas. Supongo que ese dia el precio caerá casi un 50% (o no...).
> ...



Aunque tenga una pinta bastante chunga, me has convencido, yo también he comprado algo de esta basura :XX:


----------



## stiff upper lip (7 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> No sólo de forma anónima...sino en nombre de robinjúz...que es de mejó.
> 
> Con ello no es que el establishment eluda dar la cara con un engendro bajo el sobaco que va a milimetrizar los movimientos futuros de cada individuo a cada paso en una sociedad capitalista ( pagos ) ...sino que consigue que sean los grupos más reaccionarios a la operativa castuza habitual - y más con semejante roadmap de hipercontrol - quienes la beatifiquen y la promuevan. Una vez la pastuki de todo diox dentro, con 4 hackeos globales "a toda media" ...el peligro de rebelión de los piojosos no sería contra los controladores, sino contra los manguis : Y vamos ( van ) a pedir regulación a gritos.
> 
> ...



Yo no lo creo, por la sencilla razón de que ese sistema lleva dentro de sí la semilla de su propia destrucción. Demasiado peligroso. Habría que hilar muy pero que muy fino, dentro de un sistema (la humanidad) de millones de variables. Imposible predecir el resultado.

Es más bien un "si no puedes con tu enemigo únete a él". Lo que pasa es que los productos castuzos son la misma mierda de siempre y cantan desde lejos, para ojos que sepan ver.


----------



## orbeo (7 Ene 2018)

Bueno he vendido la mitad de las TNB que le he sacado un x2 pero ahora parece que renqueaba un poco mientras el resto sigue subiendo.

Esa mitad la he comprado en ELF que tiene pinta de pegar el arreón de la pradera


----------



## juli (7 Ene 2018)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> Yo no lo creo, por la sencilla razón de que ese sistema lleva dentro de sí la semilla de su propia destrucción. Demasiado peligroso. Habría que hilar muy pero que muy fino, dentro de un sistema (la humanidad) de millones de variables. Imposible predecir el resultado.
> 
> Es más bien un "si no puedes con tu enemigo únete a él". Lo que pasa es que los productos castuzos son la misma mierda de siempre y cantan desde lejos, para ojos que sepan ver.



El sistema no existe...igual que el matrimonio no existe... ( al final, se ventila igual una guerra mundial que un fiestón en un puticlú...y tira millas. ).

La clave ética del "sistema" ( y ya ahí, que cada cual ahonde en las infinitas extensiones pertinentes ) ya la clavó Zapatero ( un tipo con las neuronas justitas "pa'echar el día y volver a casa sin perderse , pero falso y práctico como la puta que lo parió ) : *"NIÉGALO SIEMPRE".*

Cualquier parecido con la realidad es pura coincidencia...y además, importa un wevo. O, como decía el gurusito, pisitófilos : "No es mentira...cuando todo diox sabe que no es verdad".

Y "el sistema" va de éso.


----------



## McMax (7 Ene 2018)

Hoy dentacoin está que lo peta


----------



## arras2 (7 Ene 2018)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Withdrawal y deposit de Ethereum desde casi cualquier exchange está jodido desde hace días. Bitcoin no va fino tampoco. Estoy usando dogecoin para pasar de exchange a exchange.
> Por otra parte, vendí Tron a su mayor precio y ahora que ha bajado vuelvo a entrar, no os toméis a broma lo de los Crypto perros.



yo acabo de enviar de binance a cryptopia y me ha ido ok. He pasado ETH. Ha tardado como 20 minutillos.


----------



## EDV (7 Ene 2018)

Donald Draper dijo:


> Han puesto en reddit este artículo sobre la burbuja punto com y están hablando de las similitudes entre una y otra burbuja:
> 
> Dot.coms lose $1.755 trillion in market value - Nov. 9, 2000
> 
> ...



Opino que me lleva dando miedo ya cierto tiempo y que tenía pensado desacer posiciones a finales de este año. Siempre dejando una pequeña parte pero en definitiva saliéndome.

En la misma línea va que ya no me voy a meter en experimentos, sólo en cosas que las respalden sus proyectos. Creo también que esto son tecnologías para quedarse y si aciertas con la que se queda das el pelotazo.

Recordemos que entre otras, en esa burbuja de las .com estaba Amazon...


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (7 Ene 2018)

AMOUNT	FEE	STATUS	DATE
0.33758661 BTC	0 BTC	PROCESSING	2018-01-07 15:59:23


Que paciencia..


----------



## Cayo Marcio (7 Ene 2018)

McMax dijo:


> Hoy dentacoin está que lo peta



A mi es una cripto que me ha sorprendido, siempre la comparo con Dent, pero lo ha superado ampliamente, siendo Dent un proyecto mucho mejor desde mi punto de vista, un 1000% en una semana, una barbaridad, y lo triste es que no entiendo el como ni el porqué.


----------



## juli (7 Ene 2018)

Sabeis si las fees de EThereum se han disparado respecto a unos meses atrás ?

Me deniega envíos por poco Gas...y estoy mandando 200.000 . : ( éso hace nada...ea mogollón )


----------



## danjian (7 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Sabeis si las fees de EThereum se han disparado respecto a unos meses atrás ?
> 
> Me deniega envíos por poco Gas...y estoy mandando 200.000 . : ( éso hace nada...ea mogollón )



Me ha pasado igual estos dias usando EtherDelta o IDEX, al final acabo subiendo de 22000 a 42000 y el gas a 40, prefiero pagar fees altos que andar peleandome con el exchange :XX:

pd: ETH Gas Station | Consumer oriented metrics for the Ethereum gas market


----------



## latostat (7 Ene 2018)

Donald Draper dijo:


> Han puesto en reddit este artículo sobre la burbuja punto com y están hablando de las similitudes entre una y otra burbuja:
> 
> Dot.coms lose $1.755 trillion in market value - Nov. 9, 2000
> 
> ...



Podrías poner link al enlace de reddit, por favor? Gracias.


----------



## sabueXo (7 Ene 2018)

Los que tengáis COSS.

Hoy pone que reparten los tokens.

Realmente:

- ¿Qué token o qué es lo que reparten?
- ¿Donde veo cuanto me han dado y si me han dado?

Tengo las monedas COSS en su propio exchange y no veo que haya cambiado nada.


----------



## haruki murakami (7 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> *A ver, con cierta urgencia, please*...alguien está enviando ethers y/o tokens desde myetherwallet ?
> 
> Va lento como la hostia...os suena ?



Superlento... me tomo 38 horas la ultima vez...claro que yo soy un pasado :::rolleye:...la mande con 10GWEI de GAS price, y 21000 gas limit. todo por mandarlo barato....:rolleye:o


----------



## juli (7 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Superlento... me tomo 38 horas la ultima vez...claro que yo soy un pasado :::rolleye:...la mande con 10GWEI de GAS price, y 21000 gas limit. todo por mandarlo barato....:rolleye:o



Yo estoy mandando 10 eth o 990 Iconomi ...con 200.000 de gas.

200.000 ... creo recordar que es la burrada que recomendaban para la ICO de Bancor , por ejemplo

Esto es absolutamente anormal.

Alguna idea ??? ( he llegado a ponerle 400.000 , que es la hostia...y nada )


----------



## haruki murakami (7 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Yo estoy mandando 10 eth o 990 Iconomi ...con 200.000 de gas.
> 
> 200.000 ... creo recordar que es la burrada que recomendaban para la ICO de Bancor , por ejemplo
> 
> ...



Maifren, creo que te va a tocar esperar o subele mas bien al GAS price 40GWEI...o 30 GWEI debe estar bien...lo normal creo que esta en 21 GWEI, bajale al gas limit a 50.000, eso de 400.000 es mucho.


----------



## Patanegra (7 Ene 2018)

estos tres ultimos dias la market cap ha aumentado mas de 100.000 millones y no me comido una rosca. Cierto, mis estrellas Dent y Raiblocks han flojeado pero podria ser que estan apareciendo tantas monedas nuevas que las monedas ya establecidas no suben tanto como deberian?


----------



## sabueXo (7 Ene 2018)

Parece que Bittrex ha abierto la posibilidad de retirar TRIG


----------



## juli (7 Ene 2018)

sabueXo dijo:


> Parece que Bittrex ha abierto la posibilidad de retirar TRRIG





Llevamos semanas de movimientos espasmódicos que sonn toda una novedad y no me molan un pijo...y habrá que esperar para ver si algo no peta y fuerte.

Pero que tras éso, reduzco mis tratos con Bittrex a lo absolutamente indispensable , como hay un diox, vamos...


----------



## Benjamin Linus (7 Ene 2018)

Hola, 2 apuntes:
Acabo de ver que Eidoo va a "quemar" medio millón de tokens antes de mañana, con el bajo suply que tiene, supongo que podría llevar a una posible subida, no creéis?

El otro apunte referente a Eidoo es el airdrop de Lend que se va a realizar el 12 de Enero, sólo hay que instalarse el wallet de Eidoo en el móvil y hacer el backup, antes de esa fecha, y se repartirán unos millones de Lend entre toda la gente que lo haga, y parece ser que no hará falta tener tus Lend en ese wallet, ni siquiera tener Lend (aunque aún tengo que darle otro vistazo a la web para estar seguro de esto).


----------



## Cayo Marcio (7 Ene 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Si pillaste dent y raiblocks cuando se comentó por primera vez el pelotazo hubiese sido de órdago, sobre todo con dent (yo la vi aquí a 19 de cap. y creo que habían comprado antes, subió hasta los 900 millones)...
> 
> Las monedas que ya están establecidas por el cap que tienen es muy difícil que peguen semejantes pelotazos... Para subir una mierda de 10 miillones a 100 millones no hace falta mucho dinero... Para subir dent a 2000 millones desde 800 no hay cojones ) ... (porque la gente es boba pero no tanto)



Pues ahí está Dentacoin ahora mismo con 2300 millones y un proyecto que comparado con Dent es de risa... a mi que me lo expliquen...y no para de subir no, ya veremos donde está mañana.


----------



## stiff upper lip (7 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> El sistema no existe...igual que el matrimonio no existe... ( al final, se ventila igual una guerra mundial que un fiestón en un puticlú...y tira millas. ).
> 
> La clave ética del "sistema" ( y ya ahí, que cada cual ahonde en las infinitas extensiones pertinentes ) ya la clavó Zapatero ( un tipo con las neuronas justitas "pa'echar el día y volver a casa sin perderse , pero falso y práctico como la puta que lo parió ) : *"NIÉGALO SIEMPRE".*
> 
> ...



Muy peligroso, si todo el mundo se apunta a usar cryptos y no lo pueden parar jaque mate...


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (7 Ene 2018)

Veo mucho volumen en Binance con un token, APPC. Miro y no esta siquiera en Coinmarketcap. Por lo visto acaba de salir de una ICO. Es una especie de token para las app stores. Alguien sabe algo?

AppCoins ICO: Official website

Edit: me respondo, por lo visto son de los tios de Aptoide, una especie de mercado paralelo de Apps para android (en lugar del Google Store)

Aptoide - Wikipedia


----------



## stiff upper lip (7 Ene 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> estos tres ultimos dias la market cap ha aumentado mas de 100.000 millones y no me comido una rosca. Cierto, mis estrellas Dent y Raiblocks han flojeado pero podria ser que estan apareciendo tantas monedas nuevas que las monedas ya establecidas no suben tanto como deberian?



Idem de lo mismo, ya nos tocará... los pumps van por barrios.. Al menos no he perdido, todas mis monedas aguantan bien el tipo. Eso me da esperanza de que tienen apoyo y son sólidas.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (7 Ene 2018)

Benjamin Linus dijo:


> Hola, 2 apuntes:
> Acabo de ver que Eidoo va a "quemar" medio millón de tokens antes de mañana, con el bajo suply que tiene, supongo que podría llevar a una posible subida, no creéis?
> 
> El otro apunte referente a Eidoo es el airdrop de Lend que se va a realizar el 12 de Enero, sólo hay que instalarse el wallet de Eidoo en el móvil y hacer el backup, antes de esa fecha, y se repartirán unos millones de Lend entre toda la gente que lo haga, y parece ser que no hará falta tener tus Lend en ese wallet, ni siquiera tener Lend (aunque aún tengo que darle otro vistazo a la web para estar seguro de esto).



Gracias por la información, ahora me explico por qué ETHLend está subiendo tanto. Sabía lo del airdrop pero no lo de Eidoo.


----------



## orbeo (7 Ene 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> Bueno he vendido la mitad de las TNB que le he sacado un x2 pero ahora parece que renqueaba un poco mientras el resto sigue subiendo.
> 
> Esa mitad la he comprado en ELF que tiene pinta de pegar el arreón de la pradera



Dejo constancia de mi estupidez. He vendido justo donde la flecha, me voy a pasear, vuelvo y me encuentro esto.


----------



## sabueXo (7 Ene 2018)

sabueXo dijo:


> Los que tengáis COSS.
> 
> Hoy pone que reparten los tokens.
> 
> ...



¿Alguien tiene respuesta a esto?

¿Donde se vería lo que me van dando?

Gracias!


----------



## Benjamin Linus (7 Ene 2018)

Otro apunte más, me han contestado desde HitBtc a mis mensajes acerca del Airdrop de Ignis, a ver cuándo coño los repartirían. Dicen que si tenía NXT el 28 de Diciembre en mi cuenta (efectivamente sí) que no me preocupe, que los van a dar, no sabe decirme una fecha "exacta", pero pone "MID-January".


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (7 Ene 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> Dejo constancia de mi estupidez. He vendido justo donde la flecha, me voy a pasear, vuelvo y me encuentro esto.



Yo creo que la mayoría nos hemos comida ostias de estas y estas nos han hecho aprender.

Yo estuve a un click de vender mis ripples a 0.19 en octubre. Y vendí Enigma a 2.20 después de un 30% de subida cuando ya está en los 6.


----------



## carlosjulian (7 Ene 2018)

sabueXo dijo:


> ¿Alguien tiene respuesta a esto?
> 
> ¿Donde se vería lo que me van dando?
> 
> Gracias!



Tengo 1000 COS que acabo de adquirir con lo de DENT, pero ¿crees que suba pronto?.

De qué rato veo una posible corrección para dar un máximo, o deplano para caer feo.

En fin FOMO, FUD. todo.... carajo!!


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (7 Ene 2018)

Malditos_Usureros dijo:


> Veo mucho volumen en Binase con un token, APPC. Miro y no esta siquiera en Coinmarketcap. Por lo visto acaba de salir de una ICO. Es una especie de token para las app stores. Alguien sabe algo?
> 
> AppCoins ICO: Official website
> 
> ...



Compré en la Ico. Dónde dices que hay mucho volumen ?


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (7 Ene 2018)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Compré en la Ico. Dónde dices que hay mucho volumen ?



Es en Binance, a mi también me extraña. Quizás sean futuros, IOU, sino no lo entiendo.


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (7 Ene 2018)

sabueXo dijo:


> Los que tengáis COSS.
> 
> Hoy pone que reparten los tokens.
> 
> ...



Según he leído se captura el bloque hoy, pero los fondos suelen llegar el martes:



> The snapshot has occurred. Estimating the payout for each user and processing normally takes a couple days. Tuesday morning has been the traditional payout time.





---------- Post added 07-ene-2018 at 19:48 ----------




cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Compré en la Ico. Dónde dices que hay mucho volumen ?



En Binance, el maldito corrector me la ha jugado.

Según su twitter han anunciado el listado en Binance:

Twitter


----------



## sabueXo (7 Ene 2018)

carlosjulian dijo:


> Tengo 1000 COS que acabo de adquirir con lo de DENT, pero ¿crees que suba pronto?.
> 
> De qué rato veo una posible corrección para dar un máximo, o deplano para caer feo.
> 
> En fin FOMO, FUD. todo.... carajo!!



Ni idea, solo se que no ha parado de subir desde que salió. En 3 días ha pasado de 0,50 a 1,50. Yo he pillado lo que he podido en estos días y ya me planto.

Si es como la moneda de Kukoin, debería serguir subiendo.



Malditos_Usureros dijo:


> Según he leído se captura el bloque hoy, pero los fondos suelen llegar el martes:





Perfecto, gracias!

¿Dan más COSS u otra moneda?

Hoy a la mañana he pillado algo más, a ver si ha entrado en la captura.


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (7 Ene 2018)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Compré en la Ico. Dónde dices que hay mucho volumen ?



A que precio compraste?


----------



## sabueXo (7 Ene 2018)

Trig cerrado otra vez.

Creo que abren cuando el precio se iguala más o menos con Binance y si se distancia, cierra.

Lo tengo marcado para sacar, a ver si sale, me ha dado en este tiempo a ponerlo.

Vaya cachondeo


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (7 Ene 2018)

He visto lo de Appc en Binance, si tuviera cuenta ahí podría hacer un x15 más o menos de lo que puse en la Ico, pero ya no dejan registrarse. Parece que éste es el fin de semana de tener la moneda acertada pero no poder llevarla al exchange necesario. En fin..., a ver como cotiza cuando salga en otros exchanges


----------



## Gian Gastone (7 Ene 2018)

sabueXo dijo:


> Parece que Bittrex ha abierto la posibilidad de retirar TRIG



No a todo el mundo. Sigue en Rojo y no deja hacer nada:abajo:


----------



## Divad (7 Ene 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Llevo un tiempo pensando, ¿y si al final resulta que BTC&Cia. no es más que un caballo de Troya definitivo?.
> 
> *Y si los listos de Divad nos están reprogramando indirectamente para que les hagamos su trabajo pensando que luchamos por el paradigma de la libertad.*
> 
> ...





stiff upper lip dijo:


> La mera existencia de las cryptos ya hacen de contrapeso en este planeta. Si no fuera por ellas ya nos hubiesen colado un "bail in" a la chipriota.
> 
> No hay que ser utópico, hay que pensar ¿Estamos mejor con cryptos o sin cryptos?
> 
> Yo creo que hacen que la humanidad sea un poco mas libre, el alcance de esta revolución ya se verá...



La libertad comienza cuando uno mismo es consciente de si mismo. Todo cuanto nos rodea es un espejo, lo que uno siembra es lo que recoge. 

Estamos aceptando y contribuyendo en un cambio de juego creado por la misma mano que lleva sodomizando al SER Humano durante milenios, la única duda que tengo es si el abandono del fiduciario a criptolandia será de buen rollo... ienso:

Mientras tanto, el camino seguirá... y aquellos que en fase de acumulación de fichas se lo hayan currado, serán los primeros en disfrutar de visitar cualquier gueto o gastarse las chapas en lo que le de la gana cuando criptolandia sea de uso común.

Sin la creación de las criptos estaríamos en la 3GM... y esto a ELLOS tampoco les interesa... Veremos como sigue el juego ^^



paketazo dijo:


> Podemos relativizar mucho la expresión evidentemente, y siendo este un foro especulativo casi exclusivamente, sería hipócrita por mi parte soltar aquí un tostón sobre libertades, derechos y obligaciones.
> 
> Solo añadiría a este complicado menester, que para mi, la libertad comenzaría arrebatando al estado la capacidad de emitir moneda, la cual, esclaviza a sus súbditos convirtiéndolos en siervos del sistema.
> 
> ...



La libertad colectiva en la realidad que compartimos todos llegaría con la unión del SER. Divide y vencerás, por ahora existen 1384 criptos para que cada uno se crea sentirse "libre", cuando es lo contrario, estamos aceptando las nuevas reglas de juego. 




latostat dijo:


> Yo creo que hablar sobre las monedas que van a subir es ya cosa de piperos. Todo el mundo dice la suya y acierta!! Si queremos volver a estar por delante de los que antes metían combinadas de un euro al sportium y ahora compran cualquier moneda y doblan lo difícil ahora es averiguar cuando una moneda ha tocado techo para salirse.



Puedes ver el techo con el bot de turno marcando el valor de recogida de beneficios.



juli dijo:


> Yo estoy mandando 10 eth o 990 Iconomi ...con 200.000 de gas.
> 
> 200.000 ... creo recordar que es la burrada que recomendaban para la ICO de Bancor , por ejemplo
> 
> ...



Hay días que puedes poner lo mínimo de GAS y acaba saliendo igual. Anoche puse 21 y 52115 gas límite.


----------



## stiff upper lip (7 Ene 2018)

Divad dijo:


> La libertad comienza cuando uno mismo es consciente de si mismo. Todo cuanto nos rodea es un espejo, lo que uno siembra es lo que recoge.
> 
> Estamos aceptando y contribuyendo en un cambio de juego creado por la misma mano que lleva sodomizando al SER Humano durante milenios, la única duda que tengo es si el abandono del fiduciario a criptolandia será de buen rollo... ienso:
> 
> ...




Ayer me puse a observar un par de coins durante varias horas para intentar comprender lo que explicas (con muy buena voluntad e intención pero fatal por lo críptico y por las metáforas :: que utilizas o)

Unas preguntas si eres tan amable.

Estuve buscando esos límites de los que hablas que los guiris llaman sell and buy walls. Pero se las comían con patatas. No pude ver ninguna pauta, algunas ordenes aparecen y desaparecen a velocidad de vértigo en un torbellino de bots imposible de seguir.

Por lo que me parece entender colocas tu orden con un precio inmediatamente por debajo de una "sell wall" e inmediatamente por encima de las ordenes gordas de compras. La pregunta es: ¿Las pones las dos a la vez? La de compra y la de venta me refiero, ¿o va en otro orden?

¿Cuanto tiempo tardas en hacer una operación de esas de media?

¿Cómo sales del atolladero cuando los muros se los meriendan en segundos? Es decir, cuando se rompen soportes y resistencias con fuerza no te vas a la porra con tabla de surf incluida? 

Gracias por adelantado.


----------



## Patanegra (7 Ene 2018)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> He visto lo de Appc en Binance, si tuviera cuenta ahí podría hacer un x15 más o menos de lo que puse en la Ico, pero ya no dejan registrarse. Parece que éste es el fin de semana de tener la moneda acertada pero no poder llevarla al exchange necesario. En fin..., a ver como cotiza cuando salga en otros exchanges



pues si que empieza bien, -25% en Binance o me equivoco?


----------



## psiloman (7 Ene 2018)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> No a todo el mundo. Sigue en Rojo y no deja hacer nada:abajo:



Debido al asunto este de Triggers y las otras monedas que tienen bloqueadas, Bittrex ha acabado para mí. Ya estoy saliendo ordenadamente con las monedas que tienen salida autorizada a Binance, entre otros exchanges.

Dejaré algo testimonial para negociar monedas puntuales, en operaciones puntuales y andando. Más pierden ellos que yo, que les den morcilla a esos trileros.

Espero que reírse y mangonear a sus clientes no les salga gratis, y les baje el negocio un 90%. Veremos si los exchanges descentralizados solucionan este problema, la situación actual es de total indefensión.


----------



## trancos123 (7 Ene 2018)

Estoy mirando el articulo sobre pet planet, tron y game.com
Veo que se la da mucha importancia a tron y poco a GTC, de verdad vale la pena apostar por gtc y no tron? Es decir la tron esta asentada, se compra/vende en muchos exchanges. Sobre el papel parece mas interante que GTC.
Get Started now with Pet Planet


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (7 Ene 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> pues si que empieza bien, -25% en Binance o me equivoco?



No sé a qué precio empezó al entrar en Binance, pero si dices que ha bajado un 25% y está 15 veces más alto que el precio de la Ico al que compré, ha debido empezar a un precio buenísimo. No me extraña que haya mucha gente que ha vendido.


----------



## Divad (7 Ene 2018)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> Ayer me puse a observar un par de coins durante varias horas para intentar comprender lo que explicas (con muy buena voluntad e intención pero fatal por lo críptico y por las metáforas :: que utilizas o)
> 
> Unas preguntas si eres tan amable.
> 
> Estuve buscando esos límites de los que hablas que los guiris llaman sell and buy walls. Pero se las comían con patatas. No pude ver ninguna pauta, algunas ordenes aparecen y desaparecen a velocidad de vértigo en un torbellino de bots imposible de seguir.



Esas ordenes no hay que tenerlas en cuenta, operan en corto y lo hacen para que compres más caro o vendas más barato.

La recopilación de capturas como ejemplo
David Lozano - En criptolandia siempre ganas. Si no te... | Facebook




stiff upper lip dijo:


> Por lo que me parece entender colocas tu orden con un precio inmediatamente por debajo de una "sell wall" e inmediatamente por encima de las ordenes gordas de compras. La pregunta es: ¿Las pones las dos a la vez? La de compra y la de venta me refiero, ¿o va en otro orden?
> 
> ¿Cuanto tiempo tardas en hacer una operación de esas de media?
> 
> ...



Antes de entrar en una cripto busco los bots en el techo de venta y miro si el margen de entrada hasta el techo compensa el beneficio. Lo ideal es surfear tras una buena corrección y vaya lateral la chapa, puedes ver el límite de compra para entrar por encima o si ya estás cerca de soporte entrar directamente no vaya a ser que no baje y te quedes fuera (siendo la tendencia alcista y por ser un ansia, te puedes quedar muchas veces sin surfear).

Con xvg sigo pillado, simplemente la dejas aparcada y aprendes la lección de lo que es querer exprimir al máximo las olas que se sacaron de la manga los cabrones.

Jugando con los decimales verás más claro los valores que más cantidad de volumen acumulan.

upload pictures
Me bajo en el 0.00039999, si la fiesta sigue que la disfruten los que se queden :


----------



## haruki murakami (7 Ene 2018)

Divad, Juli, Orbeo, Davitin...o los foreros que tengan cuenta en liqui..que tal va??? Quiero comprar desde hace rato Sirin labs..la vengo siguiendo...pero por experiencia de los foreros, que tal va este exchange? Algun problema? me estoy dando de alta apenas...hay algun limite o les tengo que dar mis cuentas bancarias y demas para poder empezar a operar?..voy a comprar con ETH..nada de fiat.


----------



## sakeo (7 Ene 2018)

carlosjulian dijo:


> Tengo 5 ETH en HitBTC para tradear, dónde le ven potencial, ando analizando los gráficos pero mmm no me decido. Ya dos días más y me largo de allí.



Hecha un vistazo a esta moneda, yo estoy desde los 1 satoshi...

HTMLCOIN (HTML) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap


----------



## haruki murakami (7 Ene 2018)

Benjamin Linus dijo:


> Hola, 2 apuntes:
> Acabo de ver que Eidoo va a "quemar" medio millón de tokens antes de mañana, con el bajo suply que tiene, supongo que podría llevar a una posible subida, no creéis?
> 
> El otro apunte referente a Eidoo es el airdrop de Lend que se va a realizar el 12 de Enero, sólo hay que instalarse el wallet de Eidoo en el móvil y hacer el backup, antes de esa fecha, y se repartirán unos millones de Lend entre toda la gente que lo haga, y parece ser que no hará falta tener tus Lend en ese wallet, ni siquiera tener Lend (aunque aún tengo que darle otro vistazo a la web para estar seguro de esto).



Acabo de meter 1 ETH....ya puse orden de venta en x2...vamos a ver que pasa al cabo de unas horas...curioso que bajo el precio un 13% desde ATH hoy...llego a subir hasta $7.20 y bajo a $6.0..parece que volvera a subir...quien sabe.


----------



## orbeo (7 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Divad, Juli, Orbeo, Davitin...o los foreros que tengan cuenta en liqui..que tal va??? Quiero comprar desde hace rato Sirin labs..la vengo siguiendo...pero por experiencia de los foreros, que tal va este exchange? Algun problema? me estoy dando de alta apenas...hay algun limite o les tengo que dar mis cuentas bancarias y demas para poder empezar a operar?..voy a comprar con ETH..nada de fiat.



Yo ni idea, el que estoy usando para chicharros ahora es Binance


----------



## sabueXo (7 Ene 2018)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> No a todo el mundo. Sigue en Rojo y no deja hacer nada:abajo:



Duró abierto una hora mas o menos. 

Puse la orden de retirada pero nada, se ha quedado ahí en autorizada pero no se mueve...


----------



## besto (7 Ene 2018)

trancos123 dijo:


> Estoy mirando el articulo sobre pet planet, tron y game.com
> Veo que se la da mucha importancia a tron y poco a GTC, de verdad vale la pena apostar por gtc y no tron? Es decir la tron esta asentada, se compra/vende en muchos exchanges. Sobre el papel parece mas interante que GTC.
> Get Started now with Pet Planet



Game tiene un marketcap de 170 millones, elevado para una recien salida pero mucho menor que tron. Digamos que puede hacer un x3 sin despeinarse...

Yo no quiero recomendarla solo digo que yo estoy siguiendola al igual que lo hice con raiblocks, o bounty o qash en semanas pasadas. 

En telegram el admin ha sugerido (sin confirmarlo) que la van a listar en binance. El Ceo de game.com tb hoy ha dado un like al ceo de binance en twitter. 

No me sorprenderia mucho pa si estan detras los mismos pumperos que han pumpeado tron y tron es el coin con mas volumen de pasta de binance estas 2 semanas atras, ademas exchange chino... huele a que podria ser cierto.

Perritos, alianzas, marketcap bajo, equipo queriendo pumpearla...vamos, que a mi o me roban un buen pico y me quedo con cara de tonto o le saco un x4 en dos semanas y a pasarlo a btc, eth o dash para holdear a largo.

Insisto en que no pretendo haceros entrar, solo opino/ digo lo que yo hago para compartir cosas que para otros podrian ser interesantes.

Ala, suerte y perritos para todos


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (7 Ene 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Qué es appc?
> Está a 3$ en binance



Es la moneda de la gente de Apptoide, que es una especie de play store pirata.


----------



## kpik (7 Ene 2018)

Al final he pillado COSS en HitBTC. ¿Alguien puede decirme si para lo del reparto de beneficios hay que hacer algo especial o simplemente tenerlas en COSS.IO?


----------



## orbeo (7 Ene 2018)

besto dijo:


> Game tiene un marketcap de 170 millones, elevado para una recien salida pero mucho menor que tron. Digamos que puede hacer un x3 sin despeinarse...
> 
> Yo no quiero recomendarla solo digo que yo estoy siguiendola al igual que lo hice con raiblocks, o bounty o qash en semanas pasadas.
> 
> ...



Si te enteras cuando sale en Binance avisa que yo le quiero meter algo seguro


----------



## HAL 9000 (7 Ene 2018)

Ayer compré un buen pico de QLC y DBC -según tengo entendido son tokens de NEO-. Me gustaría sacarlas del exchange y guardarlas en el ledger usando la wallet de NEO. ¿Es posible?, ¿alguien ya lo ha hecho?.

Si les sacara un x20 me daría por satisfecho :XX:. Sé que lo suyo igual es dejarlas en Gate.io con la orden de venta puesta pero es que después de las peripecias sufridas con Bittrex me da mucho por culo dejar nada en los exchanges...


----------



## orbeo (7 Ene 2018)

Joder GTO ya me ha hecho x3 y WaBi casi casi también


----------



## juli (7 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Divad, Juli, Orbeo, Davitin...o los foreros que tengan cuenta en liqui..que tal va??? Quiero comprar desde hace rato Sirin labs..la vengo siguiendo...pero por experiencia de los foreros, que tal va este exchange? Algun problema? me estoy dando de alta apenas...hay algun limite o les tengo que dar mis cuentas bancarias y demas para poder empezar a operar?..voy a comprar con ETH..nada de fiat.



Muy ratas.Algunas fees, de puro atraco ( ej : Por enviar Taas, te quitan UNO ...casi 10 pavos )

EL caso es que con las sobradas que se están pegando otros...hasta parece masticable ( jamás creí que fuese a decir éso de liqui).


----------



## haruki murakami (7 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Muy ratas.Algunas fees, de puro atraco ( ej : Por enviar Taas, te quitan UNO ...casi 10 pavos )
> 
> EL caso es que con las sobradas que se están pegando otros...hasta parece masticable ( jamás creí que fuese a decir éso de liqui).



Entiendo Juli...vamos a ver que tal me va con SIRIN LABS, me gusta ese aparato..entiendo que estan en preventa, separandolo con unos cuantos tokens de ello... a mi estos tios no me huelen para nada para Scam, por el contrario una excelente idea..aparte son los creadores dle famoso cel, SOLARIN...bastante caro por cierto cuando salio a la venta. :rolleye:


----------



## HAL 9000 (7 Ene 2018)

HAL 9000 dijo:


> Ayer compré un buen pico de QLC y DBC -según tengo entendido son tokens de NEO-. Me gustaría sacarlas del exchange y guardarlas en el ledger usando la wallet de NEO. ¿Es posible?, ¿alguien ya lo ha hecho?.
> 
> Si les sacara un x20 me daría por satisfecho :XX:. Sé que lo suyo igual es dejarlas en Gate.io con la orden de venta puesta pero es que después de las peripecias sufridas con Bittrex me da mucho por culo dejar nada en los exchanges...



Yo mismo me contesto... hasta la nueva versión de la wallet de NEO no se pueden ver los tokens.

NEP-5 tokens and the NEON (Ledger) wallet : NEO


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (7 Ene 2018)

Ahí está ése mercado asiático abriendo y tirando de Tron hacia arriba


----------



## davitin (7 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Divad, Juli, Orbeo, Davitin...o los foreros que tengan cuenta en liqui..que tal va??? Quiero comprar desde hace rato Sirin labs..la vengo siguiendo...pero por experiencia de los foreros, que tal va este exchange? Algun problema? me estoy dando de alta apenas...hay algun limite o les tengo que dar mis cuentas bancarias y demas para poder empezar a operar?..voy a comprar con ETH..nada de fiat.



Yo me metí ahí en su día para comprar sonm...al cabo de un tiempo desaparecio mi historial de transacciones, a veces esta medio caído (no se ven los charts) y las comisiones de retirada son muy altas...a parte de eso nada mas.

Enviado desde mi Woxter Nimbus 102Q mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ClanesDeLaLuna (8 Ene 2018)

Hola! Espero que me podáis ayudar con una dudillla de novato. Pillé unos xp y pivx para pasar el rato pero no me fío mucho de ese echange. 

Puedo enviarlos a sus respectivas wallets en windows antes de que estén sincronizados todos los bloques en cada wallet?
Gracias por todo!
Un gusto seguiros


----------



## Divad (8 Ene 2018)

Sobre liqui lo mismo que ya comentan los compañeros. He sacado chorros de chapas y nunca fueron retenidas en la aduana como me ha ocurrido con hitbtc. Mientras cumpla con su función y la fee como todos.

Ante la avalancha que llegará, casi que es mejor aprovechar ahora en registrarse en todas las nuevas exchange que vayan saliendo para así después no quedarse esperando.



ClanesDeLaLuna dijo:


> Hola! Espero que me podáis ayudar con una dudillla de novato. Pillé unos xp y pivx para pasar el rato pero no me fío mucho de ese echange.
> 
> Puedo enviarlos a sus respectivas wallets en windows antes de que estén sincronizados todos los bloques en cada wallet?
> Gracias por todo!
> Un gusto seguiros



Sí, puedes enviarlo e irte tranquilo a dormir. Te puede asustar no ver el saldo tras enviarlo y creer que se ha evaporado :: la primera vez puede asustar, pero sabiendo como funciona el juego ya te quedas más tranquilo.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (8 Ene 2018)

sergiomaor dijo:


> Alguien sabe algo de bkr . 13 millones de Market cap y producto terminadisimo. Integración de póker desde ya en enero. Pos/pow híbrido.
> 
> Nose yo veo mierdas 100veces más caras. Se va a llevar unos $.
> 
> ...



Por bkr no encuentro nada en coinmarketcap, ¿cual es su nombre completo?


----------



## Patanegra (8 Ene 2018)

sergiomaor dijo:


> Alguien sabe algo de bkr . 13 millones de Market cap y producto terminadisimo. Integración de póker desde ya en enero. Pos/pow híbrido.
> 
> Nose yo veo mierdas 100veces más caras. Se va a llevar unos $.
> 
> ...



en que exchange esta?


----------



## Patanegra (8 Ene 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Breakout (BRK) precio, gráficos, capitalización bursátil y otras métricas | CoinMarketCap



esa es BRK no BKR.


----------



## PREDATOR (8 Ene 2018)

Bueno señores algo raro pasa a Ver Si alguien m Lo puede explicar.

Dentacoin siendo una moneda teorica y practicamente peor q dent Tiene ya un marcap.mayor que DENT. Si te pones a Indagar sobre Dentacoin aprecias q es una Consulta de barrio dental Con 3 oficinas y la gente esta metiendo dinero ahi. Nö entiendo mucho de bolsa . Parece q El mundo ESTA loco.


----------



## McMax (8 Ene 2018)

PREDATOR dijo:


> Bueno señores algo raro pasa a Ver Si alguien m Lo puede explicar.
> 
> Dentacoin siendo una moneda teorica y practicamente peor q dent Tiene ya un marcap.mayor que DENT. Si te pones a Indagar sobre Dentacoin aprecias q es una Consulta de barrio dental Con 3 oficinas y la gente esta metiendo dinero ahi. Nö entiendo mucho de bolsa . Parece q El mundo ESTA loco.



Yo hoy he hecho caja con Dentacoin, no mucha porque que pasará de 800 no me esperaba. Pero bueno


----------



## juli (8 Ene 2018)

Alguien con inglés fluído,please ? ( Los subtítulos, aparte de malos, con el tipo hablando por los codos, pues la verdad no es que sean de garn ayuda )

Un saludo y gracias de antebrazo.

[youtube]atbKP3u54KU[/youtube]


----------



## Kukulkam (8 Ene 2018)

sabueXo dijo:


> ¿Alguien tiene respuesta a esto?
> 
> ¿Donde se vería lo que me van dando?
> 
> Gracias!



En DASHBOARD, aun no ha salido el fee split de esta semana


----------



## juli (8 Ene 2018)

A los 115.000 minoyes de ETH, ya habría que añadir, sólo en tokens del TOP100 , 42.000 minoyes más ( y hay como 300 zombi-tokens llegando desde el "cementerio" de mas abajo del 100 - igual , mejor ni hacer cuentas - )

Como un 60% de Bitcoin e, igual que Jihan con la minería en primavera... con las propias cartas de Bitcoin , ésta vez , extractivo Canibalismo de Nakamoto en mano , rebotado en loop artificial contra blockchains de 3 putas consultas de dentistas en los que se meten 2.000 y pico minolles de pavos...y lo que te rondaré, morena.

Para quien tenga dudas de si la cascada de ETH debería considerarse un todo con su plataforma desde una perspectiva Paretiana...que saboree los autopumps de Mamá Ethereum hasta el infinito y más allá cuando el espejo de sus niñas le devuelve la pasta previamente lanzada...multiplicada por 100.

Supongo que ahora que no es BTC quien lo hace...será zafio y , por supuestón, nada ético ni Robinjudiano, faltaría piú...

Bizancio sigue sin ser beatificado...aunque es obvio que está siendo sometido a una prueba absolutamente brutal...pero como a alguien se le ocurra tras una semana a este ritmo de succión , restringir el acceso a la cascada de ETH y sus tokens que hacen cosas a FIAT puro y duro...habría que empezar a valorar un jaque en toda regla.

Habrá acabado ya El Hobbit sus elipsis de atardeceres idílicos , filosofías varias y envios a papá con los recado ??? A mí, más que el discurso del "Preparáo" , como que ya me pone...qué quieres que te diga , maifrén

Palomitax


----------



## StalkerTlön (8 Ene 2018)

Parece que OMG apunta maneras...


----------



## jorge (8 Ene 2018)

Acabo de comprar unas chapas de DBC, GTC y BRK. Pala buchaca!


Pintaza esta última. Gracias a Sergiomaor por la recomendación.


----------



## davitin (8 Ene 2018)

Omg parece que esta subiendo bastante...la veremos en 100 pavos?

Enviado desde mi Woxter Nimbus 102Q mediante Tapatalk


----------



## carlosjulian (8 Ene 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Omg parece que esta subiendo bastante...la veremos en 100 pavos?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Woxter Nimbus 102Q mediante Tapatalk



Así es maestro, acabo de meter 5 ETH ahí mismo. A ver que ocurre. Ya para dormir tranquilo.


----------



## Divad (8 Ene 2018)

PREDATOR dijo:


> Bueno señores algo raro pasa a Ver Si alguien m Lo puede explicar.
> 
> Dentacoin siendo una moneda teorica y practicamente peor q dent Tiene ya un marcap.mayor que DENT. Si te pones a Indagar sobre Dentacoin aprecias q es una Consulta de barrio dental Con 3 oficinas y la gente esta metiendo dinero ahi. Nö entiendo mucho de bolsa . Parece q El mundo ESTA loco.





El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> 1 - Analfabetismo financiero.
> 2 - FOMO por la subida.
> 3 - Atracción por las cifras bajas y compra de millones de moneda.
> 
> Es una mezcla de los tres factores. Porque ya me explicará alguien como espera vender un token de "eso" con una capitalización de 2000 millones nada menos ) ... Yo la veo y veo el capital invertido reducido a su verdadera capitalización: ¿100 millones? ¿200 quizá y ya estoy exagerando?... :´( ... Yo metería ahí mi dinero para dividirlo entre diez



Yo le metí 600€ en el garaje virtual por la gracia de ser única y ligada a la madre ETH :: Lo mismo hice con Dent y menudo descojone llevo :XX: 



juli dijo:


> A los 115.000 minoyes de ETH, ya habría que añadir, sólo en tokens del TOP100 , 42.000 minoyes más ( y hay como 300 zombi-tokens llegando desde el "cementerio" de mas abajo del 100 - igual , mejor ni hacer cuentas - )
> 
> Como un 60% de Bitcoin e, igual que Jihan con la minería en primavera... con las propias cartas de Bitcoin , ésta vez , extractivo Canibalismo de Nakamoto en mano , rebotado en loop artificial contra blockchains de 3 putas consultas de dentistas en los que se meten 2.000 y pico minolles de pavos...y lo que te rondaré, morena.
> 
> ...



Los están inflando a buen ritmo, de tal manera que no llegue a ser ni atractivo para los nuevos que están entrando.

La salida del fiduciario tiene que ser ordenada, la puesta en escena de las criptomonedas sería para anunciar que todo SER que se meta el chip entre ceja y ceja tendrá una RBU y podrá disfrutar de criptolandia. Si te lo has currado podrás disfrutar directamente de los yates, fiestas,.... 

Cambiarán las cosas el momento en el que el SER Humano baile al unísono.


----------



## ClanesDeLaLuna (8 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Alguien con inglés fluído,please ? ( Los subtítulos, aparte de malos, con el tipo hablando por los codos, pues la verdad no es que sean de garn ayuda )
> 
> Un saludo y gracias de antebrazo.
> 
> [youtube]atbKP3u54KU[/youtube]



Tarjetas wave crest Como que ya no Les soportan o las han tenido que dejar y por tanto sus tarjetas ya no admiten pagos.

Desde el lunes por la mañana abrirán withdraws para ethereum bitcoin y tal, que la gente que está esperando que no se preocupa, que los que ya tengan una tarjeta no se preocupen, les mandarán otra, que no es un problema para ellos haber perdido wavecrest porque están hablando con nuevos emisores, que habrá unos días que no tengan o no vayan pero que es una gran oportunidad, que para el q2 esperan una nueva licencia de banco para operar ellos mismos, y que lo van a petar porque ahora podrán poner toda su tecnología ya desarrollada al servicio de una nueva tarjeta, que su objetivo es hacer el doble o triple de tarjetas, que el Wallet está vivo y que va a ir bien, que los que tenían la tarjeta ahora la recuperarán los primeros y que los nuevos también y que toda la movida con wavecrest no afectará a su hoja de ruta, que es un problema específico pero que serán la única compañía, que en el q2 les aprobaran la licencia bancaria para depender de su propia tarjeta, que están hablando con varios paternahips de u.s, de asia, que tienen una supertarjeta para dar a la gente, van a añadir más currencies y el martes una reunión o algo así para hablar de más echanges y todo va a salir bien que están preparando dos nuevas tarjetas y que no pueden contestar a la gente porque están muy liados.
Y que sigue igual su hoja de ruta.
Qué tarde o temprano serán los únicos que sobrevivirán de la competencia.


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (8 Ene 2018)

Coss disparado. Ya está casi en $2

Por cierto hablando de triggers he visto que ha caído momentáneamente hasta los 0.0006 eth en Binance. Triquiñuela para barrer stop losses? (Ahora va por 0.0039)


----------



## juli (8 Ene 2018)

Malditos_Usureros dijo:


> Coss disparado. Ya está casi en $2
> 
> Por cierto hablando de triggers he visto que ha caído momentáneamente hasta los 0.0006 eth en Binance. Triquiñuela para barrer stop losses? (Ahora va por 0.0039)



Yo me he pilláo al menos 1 Mnode allí...al precio que solté los que tenía por el puto robo de Bittrex.

--------------------------------------------------------------------

*Y ahora mismo...ETH pasando a Dash... y pillando a la vez a Ripple :8: 

Apoteósico . 

El peázo casaputax que han montáo.*


----------



## Oso Amoroso (8 Ene 2018)

Alguien esta comprando la mierda que dije ayer ( Lizi) como si no costase, lleva como 40 operaciones de casi 0.04 BTC seguidas, la ha subido mas de un 20% en un momento........lleva un 35.21 % en las ultimas 24 horas.

Cryptopia - Exchange

Tengo un grado de influencia que ni el Trump, oye, desde luego paa gente qeu busca monedas baratas es ideal, un centimo, otra cosa es que no se ni para que sirve esta gilipollez.........


PD: Yo por si acaso he puesto orden de venta en algo asequible, un x125 , tengo qeu cambiar de coche, con un Lexus me conformo :XX:

PD: Sigue acumulando en plan bestia, en 0.00000095, ha movido el solo mas volumen que Neo en todo el exchange.

PD: Se acaba de marcar otras 70 operaciones en 10 minutos( ésto tiene que ser un bot que se ha ido la pinza).

PD2: Me acabo de dar cuenta qeu se las esta comprando y vendiendo a él mismo, no entiendo que coño hace, ha dejado la cotizacion estancada ahora y solo esta aumentando el volumen de las estadisticas de la moneda.


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (8 Ene 2018)

Qtum de rebajas, alguien las lleva? Buen momento para subirse al carro? 36% de descuento hoy...


----------



## Donald Draper (8 Ene 2018)

Significativo que del Top 5 la única que no cae es ETH, que sube +10% con las demás en -5% o peor.


----------



## perdido_en_criptos (8 Ene 2018)

Al final le metí 1 ETH a Game. Pure shit que si sube hardcore soltaré y no miraré atrás ::


----------



## trancos123 (8 Ene 2018)

perdido_en_criptos dijo:


> Al final le metí 1 ETH a Game. Pure shit que si sube hardcore soltaré y no miraré atrás ::



Así es como se forjan los pelotazos, con hype y mas hype.


----------



## impacto (8 Ene 2018)

Ostias que bueno, parece ser que hay por ahí algún que otro idiota que ha confundido DENTCOIN con DENTACOIN, ahora entiendo el pitote, como el petrodollar con el petro (de lo cual se aviso aquí) ojito, yo como no me creia el precio y pese a ser Hodler de los duros no soy jilipollas, todos los dentas fuera, ni me creo el retorno de la inversión y para casa. Lo que pasa es que como basta que un jilipollas se ponga a volar para que los demás le sigan: Que dentacoin valga lo que vale no tiene sentido (os lo dice un hasta ahora holder que venia de largo) que Dent valga menos que Dentacoin no tiene el más minimo sentido. 
Os pongo un simil deportivo. Es como si me dices que mañana pagan por un jugador de balonmano ( que encima aun no ha demostrado nada), más que por un jugador top de futbol, quien me quiera entender.. que me entienda y el que no... que pille un Ether... que se acaban jajajaja


----------



## orbeo (8 Ene 2018)

perdido_en_criptos dijo:


> Al final le metí 1 ETH a Game. Pure shit que si sube hardcore soltaré y no miraré atrás ::



A ver si lo listan en Binance y le puedo meter algo de $$$$$$$$


----------



## Cayo Marcio (8 Ene 2018)

impacto dijo:


> Ostias que bueno, parece ser que hay por ahí algún que otro idiota que ha confundido DENTCOIN con DENTACOIN, ahora entiendo el pitote, como el petrodollar con el petro (de lo cual se aviso aquí) ojito, yo como no me creia el precio y pese a ser Hodler de los duros no soy jilipollas, todos los dentas fuera, ni me creo el retorno de la inversión y para casa. Lo que pasa es que como basta que un jilipollas se ponga a volar para que los demás le sigan: Que dentacoin valga lo que vale no tiene sentido (os lo dice un hasta ahora holder que venia de largo) que Dent valga menos que Dentacoin no tiene el más minimo sentido.
> Os pongo un simil deportivo. Es como si me dices que mañana pagan por un jugador de balonmano ( que encima aun no ha demostrado nada), más que por un jugador top de futbol, quien me quiera entender.. que me entienda y el que no... que pille un Ether... que se acaban jajajaja



Esto va a ser un descalabro que algunos van a perder hasta los gayumbos...pero bueno ahí está también Dogecoin, de 30 de la tabla y tan pancho, el meme mas caro de la historia. 

Yo tengo mucha fe en el criptomundo pero cuando veo estas cosas si que empiezo a dar la razón a los que hablan de los criptotulipanes, es insostenible, y hasta que una de esas shitcoins ( de las de verdad) no se pegue un buen batacazo, muchos tontos seguirán metiendo su dinero en proyectos prácticamente scam sin mirar ni lo que son. 

Doge, Dentacoin, Tron, Paccoin...y seguro que hay algunas más...una pena porque "roban" inversión a proyectos que si lo merecen mucho mas.


----------



## impacto (8 Ene 2018)

Cayo Marcio dijo:


> Esto va a ser un descalabro que algunos van a perder hasta los gayumbos...pero bueno ahí está también Dogecoin, de 30 de la tabla y tan pancho, el meme mas caro de la historia.
> 
> Yo tengo mucha fe en el criptomundo pero cuando veo estas cosas si que empiezo a dar la razón a los que hablan de los criptotulipanes, es insostenible, y hasta que una de esas shitcoins ( de las de verdad) no se pegue un buen batacazo, muchos tontos seguirán metiendo su dinero en proyectos prácticamente scam sin mirar ni lo que son.
> 
> Doge, Dentacoin, Tron, Paccoin...y seguro que hay algunas más...una pena porque "roban" inversión a proyectos que si lo merecen mucho mas.



El precio de Tron es controlado por sus Devs, Paccoin es la Redcoin actual, Dentacoin es un buen proyecto para un nicho de mercado pequeño, simplemente volvera a su valor real como hizo el petro, cuando gente como yo empiece a vender a mansalva, ( yo he vendido muchos millones y no he tocado el precio.. por lo tanto sigue habiendo gente comprando), Doge es una buena criptomoneda, bien distribuida, con muchisimas coins perdidas o quemadas (que me lo digan a mi) ha tenido pares abiertos con cientos de coins en ciertos exchanges. Yo de todas, ya no llevo ninguna, pero de las 4 sin ninguna duda me quedo con Doge, pumpeadisima, tambien, pero su BK cumple su cometido, y fue una coña en su dia, pero de coña hoy en dia no le queda nada, De las 4 nombradas sin duda DOGE. Pero por principios más que nada, la que más crecerá por arquitectura?? TRON, que pueden ponerle el precio que les salga del nardo ( mientras siga en la red de ETH, habrá que ver lo que pasa cuando salgan :8:::


----------



## Oso Amoroso (8 Ene 2018)

Cayo Marcio dijo:


> Esto va a ser un descalabro que algunos van a perder hasta los gayumbos...pero bueno ahí está también Dogecoin, de 30 de la tabla y tan pancho, el meme mas caro de la historia.
> 
> Yo tengo mucha fe en el criptomundo pero cuando veo estas cosas si que empiezo a dar la razón a los que hablan de los criptotulipanes, es insostenible, y hasta que una de esas shitcoins ( de las de verdad) no se pegue un buen batacazo, muchos tontos seguirán metiendo su dinero en proyectos prácticamente scam sin mirar ni lo que son.



Me recuerda a la fiebre de la .com, recuerdo que un dia viendo la TV hablaban de que la cotizacion de Pescanova habia subido mucho porque habia anunciado algo relativo a internet, un gilipollez. Ahora por cualquier tonteria se sube una cotizacion de una cripto de la misma forma solo que en este mercado hay mucha mas variacion en el precio y los riesgos son mucho mayores.......y mira que fue grande la hostia de las .com, ya vereis tu lo que van a perder algunos por aqui como siga entrando en pasta y en un momento le de por explotar.


----------



## Pimlico (8 Ene 2018)

Venderíais dentacoin antes de que empiece a bajar?


----------



## McMax (8 Ene 2018)

Pimlico dijo:


> Venderíais dentacoin antes de que empiece a bajar?



Yo he estado tradeando, haciendo caja, me reservaré unas pocas pero no tardaré en soltarlo todo el resto


----------



## Oso Amoroso (8 Ene 2018)

Pimlico dijo:


> Venderíais dentacoin antes de que empiece a bajar?



No controlo esa moneda pero el mercado en general esta empezando a tomar un tono rojizo "preocupante".......


----------



## impacto (8 Ene 2018)

Pimlico dijo:


> Venderíais dentacoin antes de que empiece a bajar?



No, esperaría hasta que valiese 7 dolares el token :XX::XX: esta barata.

Y si no detectas la ironia, leete mi comentario anterior 8:


----------



## silverwindow (8 Ene 2018)

Hola
Golem va enchufao o que ases?


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (8 Ene 2018)

Ripple crashing.


----------



## orbeo (8 Ene 2018)

Por si a alguien le interesa, Binance ha eliminado el ban a nuevos clientes de manera temporal.


----------



## silverwindow (8 Ene 2018)

Malditos_Usureros dijo:


> Ripple crashing.



y brutalmente añadiria yo


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (8 Ene 2018)

Parece ser que no hay crash, coinmarketcap ha eliminado a los koreanos de sus algoritmos de calculo de precio y por eso el grafico tiene un crash:

Price is Stable Guys Dont panic Coinmarketcap : Ripple


----------



## Pimlico (8 Ene 2018)

Alguna moneda interesante para comprar en exchange hitbtc?


----------



## digipl (8 Ene 2018)

ClanesDeLaLuna dijo:


> Tarjetas wave crest Como que ya no Les soportan o las han tenido que dejar y por tanto sus tarjetas ya no admiten pagos.
> 
> Desde el lunes por la mañana abrirán withdraws para ethereum bitcoin y tal, que la gente que está esperando que no se preocupa, que los que ya tengan una tarjeta no se preocupen, les mandarán otra, que no es un problema para ellos haber perdido wavecrest porque están hablando con nuevos emisores, que habrá unos días que no tengan o no vayan pero que es una gran oportunidad, que para el q2 esperan una nueva licencia de banco para operar ellos mismos, y que lo van a petar porque ahora podrán poner toda su tecnología ya desarrollada al servicio de una nueva tarjeta, que su objetivo es hacer el doble o triple de tarjetas, que el Wallet está vivo y que va a ir bien, que los que tenían la tarjeta ahora la recuperarán los primeros y que los nuevos también y que toda la movida con wavecrest no afectará a su hoja de ruta, que es un problema específico pero que serán la única compañía, que en el q2 les aprobaran la licencia bancaria para depender de su propia tarjeta, que están hablando con varios paternahips de u.s, de asia, que tienen una supertarjeta para dar a la gente, van a añadir más currencies y el martes una reunión o algo así para hablar de más echanges y todo va a salir bien que están preparando dos nuevas tarjetas y que no pueden contestar a la gente porque están muy liados.
> Y que sigue igual su hoja de ruta.
> Qué tarde o temprano serán los únicos que sobrevivirán de la competencia.



Lo siento pero no me creo nada. Cualquiera que quiera operar con tarjetas está agarrado por las pelotas por Visa y/o Mastercard y eso sin contar con las innumerables leyes antiblanqueo, antiterroristas o antitodo que, especialmente en europa, están en vigor y que son de estricto cumplimiento.

Así que por mucho que consigan licencia bancaria lo tienen mas que crudo ya que seguirán dependiendo de la voluntad de los emisores de tarjetas que, en cualquier momento, podrían cortar el grifo. Y eso sin contar con que tendrán que cumplir con las estrictas normas bancarias y que, por su negocio, estarán más vigilados que nadie.

Esto de las tarjetas siempre me pareció de dudoso futuro.


----------



## Merlin (8 Ene 2018)

Malditos_Usureros dijo:


> Ripple crashing.



Ripple está cayendo porque Coinmarketcap ha decidido excluir a los exchanges surcoreanos del cómputo general con el que calcula el precio medio.

Al parecer en Corea del Sur el precio de XRP estaba cerca de los 4$ mientras que en el resto del mundo está sobre los 2,60$.


----------



## fary (8 Ene 2018)

Pimlico dijo:


> Alguna moneda interesante para comprar en exchange hitbtc?



Se esta hablando en forocoches de opus (opt) , hay varios queriendo comprar pero como ese exchange da asco estan tardando, igual sube


----------



## stiff upper lip (8 Ene 2018)

Hay algún motivo para el piñazo de quantum?

Ok ya lo he visto, los dos exchanges donde el precio y el volumen eran más altos (deben ser coreanos) han sido excluidos del cómputo.


----------



## Ikkyu (8 Ene 2018)

fary dijo:


> Se esta hablando en forocoches de opus (opt) , hay varios queriendo comprar pero como ese exchange da asco estan tardando, igual sube



La vi el otro dia pero no me he decidido. Es algun proyecto relacionado con la musica. Un royo spotify o algo asi quizas, un itunes...

El mercado ha perdido 40 billones en 4 horas pero que no cunda el panico. 

En estos momentos de bajadas las especulativas bajan mucho mas que los proyectos mas estables, tambien es buen momento para ver oportunidades buenas a largo plazo


----------



## Latunero Incorregible (8 Ene 2018)

Pimlico dijo:


> Alguna moneda interesante para comprar en exchange hitbtc?



Sal corriendo de esa mierda, como si te persiguiesen los 4 jinetes del apocalipsis

Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Superoeo (8 Ene 2018)

Una movida...

En el wallet de Waves, haciendo leasing, me he puesto a revisar qué tokens me habian dropeado, y entre ellos, hay 1,000,000 de FIRE, el cual acabo de comprobar en Coinmarketcap que vale cada uno 3$. Como entiendo que esto no es posible... ¿Qué leches es lo que me han dado? O soy millonario y me acabo de enterar? Vaya tela...


----------



## McMax (8 Ene 2018)

Superoeo dijo:


> Una movida...
> 
> En el wallet de Waves, haciendo leasing, me he puesto a revisar qué tokens me habian dropeado, y entre ellos, hay 1,000,000 de FIRE, el cual acabo de comprobar en Coinmarketcap que vale cada uno 3$. Como entiendo que esto no es posible... ¿Qué leches es lo que me han dado? O soy millonario y me acabo de enterar? Vaya tela...



Ves mirando yate, que las putas vendrán solas


----------



## Parlakistan (8 Ene 2018)

Populous sigue a lo suyo, la aburrida plataforma de facturas, token de ethereum, sigue rompiendo máximos.

Omisego y Populous son mis tokens de ethereum favoritos, morralla como dentacoin es una vergüenza que capitalicen muy cerca de estas monedas.


----------



## djun (8 Ene 2018)

Superoeo dijo:


> Una movida...
> 
> En el wallet de Waves, haciendo leasing, me he puesto a revisar qué tokens me habian dropeado, y entre ellos, hay 1,000,000 de FIRE, el cual acabo de comprobar en Coinmarketcap que vale cada uno 3$. Como entiendo que esto no es posible... ¿Qué leches es lo que me han dado? O soy millonario y me acabo de enterar? Vaya tela...



Envíatelos a un Exchange y cambialos por Bitcoins. Ahí podrás comprobar si eres millonario.


----------



## Claudius (8 Ene 2018)

Lo de jugar en otra liga diferente suena a Champions (banco)
El efecto llamada, puede ser brutal ya que ahora mismo crypto-land está sin tarjetas
de débito y que yo halla visto, solo Spectrocoin tiene la disponibilidad de restablecer el servicio en un corto espacio de tiempo. 


*new-bankera-cards-have-already-arrived*
New Bankera cards have already arrived


----------



## juli (8 Ene 2018)

Merlin dijo:


> Ripple está cayendo porque Coinmarketcap ha decidido excluir a los exchanges surcoreanos del cómputo general con el que calcula el precio medio.
> 
> Al parecer en Corea del Sur el precio de XRP estaba cerca de los 4$ mientras que en el resto del mundo está sobre los 2,60$.



Pues será que antes habría decidido incluírselos sólo a Ripple...porque PIVX, por ejemplo, siempre , a todas horas, vale un par de pavos más allí ...y el promedio arrojado era el de Bittrex ( que tiene "oficialmente" entre el 95 y 97% del movimiento de la moneda - supongo que como todas las demás - ).

El desmadre en Shitland es tal que en cuanto haya algo objetivo a lo que agarrarse, cualquier parecido con ESTA realidad será pura coincidencia.

Yo ya hace tiempo que piensa que lo que podemos estar sacando son "posiciones" en un sector futuro..pero PASTA ??? ...mmm... lo dudo mucho. ( y no digo que lo que se consiga no vaya a implicar pasta...pero ,en estos términos ?...ni por el forro ! ).


----------



## Claudius (8 Ene 2018)

ClanesDeLaLuna dijo:


> Tarjetas wave crest Como que ya no Les soportan o las han tenido que dejar y por tanto sus tarjetas ya no admiten pagos.
> 
> Desde el lunes por la mañana abrirán withdraws para ethereum bitcoin y tal, que la gente que está esperando que no se preocupa, que los que ya tengan una tarjeta no se preocupen, les mandarán otra, que no es un problema para ellos haber perdido wavecrest porque están hablando con nuevos emisores, que habrá unos días que no tengan o no vayan pero que es una gran oportunidad, que para el q2 esperan una nueva licencia de banco para operar ellos mismos, y que lo van a petar porque ahora podrán poner toda su tecnología ya desarrollada al servicio de una nueva tarjeta, que su objetivo es hacer el doble o triple de tarjetas, que el Wallet está vivo y que va a ir bien, que los que tenían la tarjeta ahora la recuperarán los primeros y que los nuevos también y que toda la movida con wavecrest no afectará a su hoja de ruta, que es un problema específico pero que serán la única compañía, que en el q2 les aprobaran la licencia bancaria para depender de su propia tarjeta, que están hablando con varios paternahips de u.s, de asia, que tienen una supertarjeta para dar a la gente, van a añadir más currencies y el martes una reunión o algo así para hablar de más echanges y todo va a salir bien que están preparando dos nuevas tarjetas y que no pueden contestar a la gente porque están muy liados.
> Y que sigue igual su hoja de ruta.
> Qué tarde o temprano serán los únicos que sobrevivirán de la competencia.



Yo no me fiaría de este pájaro, más que nada porque a Dash le ha tangado con su tarjeta, primero buscó financiación en Dash para su idea, con el cuento de dar una tarjeta prepago y exclusividad para obtener a fondo perdido fondos y obtener líquido, y acto seguido tuvo la suerte de pillar el boom ICO y se sacó un erc20 y su ICO y pasó de un pelamanillas emprendedor a un multimillonario mcaffero. 

El colmo fué hace unas semanas cuando en la Tenx habilitó eth antes que Dash.

Si 'falla' su start-up era eso, una start-up son cosas que pasan.., sobre todo con la jurisdicción de HK dónde tiene la sede, pero el cargadito de eth y dash.


----------



## sabueXo (8 Ene 2018)

Mensaje de uno de los del equipo de Trig:

"2 More exchanges will be listing $trig. The announcement I previously made about two exchange listings did include Biance as one of the exchanges orginally. The other exchange I was referring to delayed a few weeks for move dev time wihich we respect. The downside is we could not announce the 2nd one because of the delay which we appreciate . In the meantime another exchange is welcomed $trig for their customers. So we have 2 exchanges in the pipleine that we can announce when the exchanges announce as we respect their request. The exchanges should wallet development fairly quickly should not take long so we are looking forward to the future of Blocksafe this year .

Tomorrow - we will have a HUGE update to release that is very impactful for the accelarated growth of the network as well. We are stoked !"


----------



## Gian Gastone (8 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Pues será que antes habría decidido incluírselos sólo a Ripple...porque PIVX, por ejemplo, siempre , a todas horas, vale un par de pavos más allí ...y el promedio arrojado era el de Bittrex ( que tiene "oficialmente" entre el 95 y 97% del movimiento de la moneda - supongo que como todas las demás - ).
> 
> El desmadre en Shitland es tal que en cuanto haya algo objetivo a lo que agarrarse, cualquier parecido con ESTA realidad será pura coincidencia.
> 
> Yo ya hace tiempo que piensa que lo que podemos estar sacando son "posiciones" en un sector futuro..pero PASTA ??? ...mmm... lo dudo mucho. ( y no digo que lo que se consiga no vaya a implicar pasta...pero ,en estos términos ?...ni por el forro ! ).



Si como ud muy bien dices, las Ganancias en Criptos no las podemos considerar dinero en terminos de dinero fiat. Y mientras no exista transbase de Cryptos A dinero fiat. Porque tenemos que dar cuenta de nuestras operaciones crypto-crypto de shitland a la Hacienda Publica Acreedora.

Pregunto.


----------



## Superoeo (8 Ene 2018)

djun dijo:


> Envíatelos a un Exchange y cambialos por Bitcoins. Ahí podrás comprobar si eres millonario.



Acabo de ver que solo se negocia en Yobit. Me he abierto cuenta, y he intentado hacer transfer pero está la wallet en mantenimiento... A ver si la abren e intento pasarlas a ver qué pasa. (De hecho no puedo negociarlos ni en el propio DEX de Waves cosa que no entiendo si me los han dado ellos :S)

Creo que algo parecido le pasó el año pasado a Paketazo puede ser? Que le aparecieron de repente en la wallet de Waves un montón de Ethereums, pero no sé en qué se quedó la cosa cuando intentó pasarlos a otro lado.-

En el caso de que sea todo fake y estos tokens no sean nada, creo que hay que plantearse seriamente qué está haciendo esta gente de Waves, qué están ofreciendo como réditos del leasing, y qué futuro tiene la plataforma porque no sé si nadie más está metido, y qué pensáis de ello, si tiene futuro o si es todo humo del bueno...:abajo:


----------



## carlosjulian (8 Ene 2018)

Ethereum recuperando el lugar que pertenece. Y pronto el lugar donde debe estar... En la cabeza de los amos del juego. 

Twitter

y anunciando donde Mr. Buterin que pronto Tron se irá a la shit... con varias más imagino.


----------



## Bucanero (8 Ene 2018)

He comprado también BRK. Si tiene buena pinta. Gracias a Sergiomaor por la recomendación.


Y también cargué bien de Bit Clave. Parece un buen proyecto. La pega está en hitbtc y en bibox pero la idea que proponen parece buena. 

También omisego para dentro y que los dioses nos favorezcan. Un saludo a todos.

---------- Post added 08-ene-2018 at 12:38 ----------




Superoeo dijo:


> Acabo de ver que solo se negocia en Yobit. Me he abierto cuenta, y he intentado hacer transfer pero está la wallet en mantenimiento... A ver si la abren e intento pasarlas a ver qué pasa. (De hecho no puedo negociarlos ni en el propio DEX de Waves cosa que no entiendo si me los han dado ellos :S)
> 
> Creo que algo parecido le pasó el año pasado a Paketazo puede ser? Que le aparecieron de repente en la wallet de Waves un montón de Ethereums, pero no sé en qué se quedó la cosa cuando intentó pasarlos a otro lado.-
> 
> En el caso de que sea todo fake y estos tokens no sean nada, creo que hay que plantearse seriamente qué está haciendo esta gente de Waves, qué están ofreciendo como réditos del leasing, y qué futuro tiene la plataforma porque no sé si nadie más está metido, y qué pensáis de ello, si tiene futuro o si es todo humo del bueno...:abajo:




Yo tuve algunos problemas con la plataforma. Primero que no me aclaraba bien con su entorno( un poco manazas soy) y luego tuve pegas con varias compras de Wagger, así que me canse y me salí de allí. Pero cada uno lo cuenta conforme le va. jeje. 

Haber si tienes suerte y nos invitas un paseo en el yate. Yo llevo las pu..., no las copas


----------



## Cakau (8 Ene 2018)

Superoeo dijo:


> Acabo de ver que solo se negocia en Yobit. Me he abierto cuenta, y he intentado hacer transfer pero está la wallet en mantenimiento... A ver si la abren e intento pasarlas a ver qué pasa. (De hecho no puedo negociarlos ni en el propio DEX de Waves cosa que no entiendo si me los han dado ellos :S)
> 
> Creo que algo parecido le pasó el año pasado a Paketazo puede ser? Que le aparecieron de repente en la wallet de Waves un montón de Ethereums, pero no sé en qué se quedó la cosa cuando intentó pasarlos a otro lado.-
> 
> En el caso de que sea todo fake y estos tokens no sean nada, creo que hay que plantearse seriamente qué está haciendo esta gente de Waves, qué están ofreciendo como réditos del leasing, y qué futuro tiene la plataforma porque no sé si nadie más está metido, y qué pensáis de ello, si tiene futuro o si es todo humo del bueno...:abajo:




Asi, a vote pronto, veo que sólo hay 98,412 acciones en circulación


----------



## silverwindow (8 Ene 2018)

Joer con el hermano del hobbit, dice que tron se va a 0 patatero.


----------



## iaGulin (8 Ene 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Joer con el hermano del hobbit, dice que tron se va a 0 patatero.



Perdona que no sepa pero... ¿a quien te refieres? xD


----------



## silverwindow (8 Ene 2018)

iaGulin dijo:


> Perdona que no sepa pero... ¿a quien te refieres? xD



Ah no coño, que es el padre


----------



## michinato (8 Ene 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Joer con el hermano del hobbit, dice que tron se va a 0 patatero.




Dimitri es el padre de Vitalik, no el hermano.

Lo que yo interpreto es un poco más amplio.

Dice que hasta que veamos que Tron se acaba yendo a cero, por el camino se tendrán que ir también otras cuantas gordas que suman toneladas de basura. 




Tron, The $14 Billion Whitepaper With No Product




Edito: Y más aun sobre Tron


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (8 Ene 2018)

iaGulin dijo:


> Perdona que no sepa pero... ¿a quien te refieres? xD



El Hobbit es Vitalik Buterin, el creador de Ethereum. De todas maneras me parece que el de twitter es su padre, no su hermano.


----------



## NaRNia (8 Ene 2018)

Ethereum va caminito de los 2.000. En cuanto la veis a 3-5 años vista?. 5.000-10.000?.
Hagan sus apuestas señores..


----------



## uliseswise (8 Ene 2018)

yo hice la segunda entrada a ETH a 600 y me salí hoy a 950 aprox.

Si hay correccion antes de sobre pasar los 1000 holgadamente entrare de nuevo, si no a XRP esperando que toque los 10 o asi...

PD Hablo en euros.


----------



## Parlakistan (8 Ene 2018)

Hola, ¿qué pensáis de lo de TenX? ¿Van a poder resolver la movida con Visa? Me parece un proyecto de los que pueden subir una burrada, pero no se si quiero asumir riesgos con esta incertidumbre.


----------



## Gurney (8 Ene 2018)

Cuál es el motivo (excusa) de Visa, realmente?


----------



## perdido_en_criptos (8 Ene 2018)

Ante la sangría que hay en el TOP100 me sorprende lo bien que aguanta PIVX.

Una pena comprara sólo unas 200 chapas cuando estaban a 2 pavos :: . Eso sí, creo que no las voy a soltar en mucho tiempo, estilo DASH.


----------



## Ikkyu (8 Ene 2018)

BuzzCoin (BUZZ) precio, gráficos, capitalización bursátil y otras métricas | CoinMarketCap

Proximo chicharro tipo Paccoin?


----------



## HAL 9000 (8 Ene 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Hola, ¿qué pensáis de lo de TenX? ¿Van a poder resolver la movida con Visa? Me parece un proyecto de los que pueden subir una burrada, pero no se si quiero asumir riesgos con esta incertidumbre.



A mi también me lo parece. De hecho, sigo sin explicarme cómo proyectos de humo embotado han conseguido revalorizaciones muchísimo mayores que cualquiera de los relacionados con tarjetas...tenX, MCO, TKN...

Las declaraciones que se han venido haciendo desde hace unas semanas desde TKN me parecen tan crípticas como prometedoras. 

Our new issuer. : TokenCard

Además, los tokens de TKN se supone que serán algo útil para el poseedor de los mismos

What is the utility of the TKN token? : TokenCard


----------



## juli (8 Ene 2018)

perdido_en_criptos dijo:


> Ante la sangría que hay en el TOP100 me sorprende lo bien que aguanta PIVX.
> 
> Una pena comprara sólo unas 200 chapas cuando estaban a 2 pavos :: . Eso sí, creo que no las voy a soltar en mucho tiempo, estilo DASH.



Dash dejó el barrio. Y es normal...el talento y estar en el lugar adecuado en el momento preciso, se pagan muy bien y abren muchos horizontes si no eres tonto en este supermercado de diox...

Pero PIVX compartirá escenario futuro en Shitland con ella. Es dinero de la calle...y su precio , comunidad y discurso ( impertérritos en medio de una granizada o una verbena, se la pela...- quién le diera hoy por hoy éso al mismísimo Bitcoin ! - ) son fucking bloques de hormigón. Y éso, en el mundo del dinero, también es Pure Gold. BTC teme a Ethereum o BTC Cash... pero PIVX , no...y hará su camino de "dinero alterbativo y popular" con dos cojonazos y un palo...PIVX no mira A NADIE. 

PIVX son y serán palabras mayores en Criptopasta. Es tan cojonuda que te atrapa incluso mientras te da por culo...pero su presencia y valor van a dar una hostia Cosmonáutica en Shitland este año de adopción masiva. 

Todo dicho . *Keep it Purple, maifrén *


----------



## carlosjulian (8 Ene 2018)

Correción de todo el market.....! Se viene otro impulso ¿no?.

Mientras donde he metido money se ha ido en ROJO a la mierd.

---------- Post added 08-ene-2018 at 07:38 ----------

Con to' el bajón me quedo en más chapas de DENT, PIVX, omiseGO, y Golem... A ver que ocurre.


----------



## Ikkyu (8 Ene 2018)

Grandes inversores venfiendo para asustar y recomprar barato?


----------



## juli (8 Ene 2018)

Phore, Whitepaper "a limpio" el día 15.

Twitter

EL chollazo de rewards que plantean les va de coña : Leí al chaval de su discordd haciendo cuentas con el presupuesto del próximo superblock ...y van a manejarse pero que muy bien.

---------- Post added 08-ene-2018 at 15:17 ----------




Gian Gastone dijo:


> Si como ud muy bien dices, las Ganancias en Criptos no las podemos considerar dinero en terminos de dinero fiat. Y mientras no exista transbase de Cryptos A dinero fiat. Porque tenemos que dar cuenta de nuestras operaciones crypto-crypto de shitland a la Hacienda Publica Acreedora.
> 
> Pregunto.



Es que que "tengamos" que hacerlo lo dices tú...y sólo puede refrendarlo un juez.

Una agencia tributaria tiene tanto peso legislativo como el Club Disney. Otra cosa es que sea implacable ajustándose a derecho. Pero éste no lo determina Hacienda...no mezclemos términos.

Las haciendas cañís , como tantas, tienen un debarajuste palmario en torno a las criptos...y éso hay que acotarlo quirurjica y respetuosamente para poder exigir su cumplimiento...y sin que la aplicación perseguida se les dliuya o eternice en recursos , ésos sí, de total legitimidad. Las cosas no son tan sencillas ni tan categóricas como aquí muchas veces se busca o se hace ver...una fiscalidad efectiva y legítima es encaje de bolillos en una sociedad medio avanzada.

Que muevan el fucking culo...lo que faltaba es que mis flagelos me los tenga que inventar yo, no te jode...


----------



## paketazo (8 Ene 2018)

Ikkyu dijo:


> Grandes inversores venfiendo para asustar y recomprar barato?



Ellos, ni tienen prisa, ni nunca pierden.

Mucho ojo a soportes clave, nos acercamos peligrosamente..

A ver si 2018 no es una escabechina ::


----------



## juli (8 Ene 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Ellos, ni tienen prisa, ni nunca pierden.
> 
> Mucho ojo a soportes clave, nos acercamos peligrosamente..
> 
> A ver si 2018 no es una escabechina ::



Probablemente serán varias.

Las blockchains que hacen cosas se recuperarán de esos drenajes.


----------



## bubbler (8 Ene 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Ellos, ni tienen prisa, ni nunca pierden.
> 
> Mucho ojo a soportes clave, nos acercamos peligrosamente..
> 
> A ver si 2018 no es una escabechina ::



No, no lo va a ser, debido a:

* Pejaes de grandes bolsas de dinero de paraísos fiscales en el punto de mira, que tendrán que pagar el peaje:
- 1 BID/ASK.
- 2 Hacienda de los estados soviéticos comunistas.
- 3 Impuesto revolucionario para mantener el paraíso fiscal.
* Alta corrupción política.
* Finalización del efectivo.
* Finalización de los FGD.
* Deuda ilegítima ligado al IR-.
* Fiscalización comunista de bienes.
* Cambio espiritual para vivir.
* Otros...


----------



## juli (8 Ene 2018)

bubbler dijo:


> No, no lo va a ser, debido a:
> 
> * Pejaes de grandes bolsas de dinero de paraísos fiscales en el punto de mira, que tendrán que pagar el peaje:
> - 1 BID/ASK.
> ...



Todo fino...pero los truñacos ceroceristas van a dejar praderas de cadáveres. Son útiles para avanzar en la carrera, OK...pero al loro con éso.


----------



## josema82 (8 Ene 2018)

Se ha quedado parado el hilo, todo el mundo ha puesto el HOLD y ha ido a tomar un cafe....

¿os imaginais esta frecuencia de caidas y subidas en la bolsa?, moririan viejunos de ataques al corazon cada semana xDD


----------



## trancos123 (8 Ene 2018)

Alguien sabe algo de estos alemanes?
ALQO (ALQO) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap


----------



## EDV (8 Ene 2018)

Vala leche Ripple. Pero en general todas.

Genial me viene para pillar un DASH y un ETH que mi padre quiere meter 2000 pavelis. De esos no salgo.

A ver si se recrudece hasta que me hagan la transferencia xD


----------



## Carlos1 (8 Ene 2018)

Qué mal rollo ver todo rojizo.

Supongo que toca esperar, pero como novato que soy, estas cosas me ponen de los nervios. :´(

¿Veis una buena corrección con su posterior buen rebote? (digo para que me deis una alegría)


----------



## easyridergs (8 Ene 2018)

Después de leeros e investigar paso de tradear, demasido humo, y me quedo en hodl en criptos que creo que harán cosas. Mi cartera se va quedará con: IOTA, ITC, QASH, NAS y BNK. Osea, internet de las cosas, entrada al mundo cripto, google descentralizado y banca de criptos. Como lo veis ?


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (8 Ene 2018)

Poniendo orden de compra Eth a 637€, o soy muy optimista?


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit (8 Ene 2018)

la bajada es por no incluir los precios desorbitados de exchanges coreanos, yo creo que es una correccion normal era como ver bcash a 4K en bithumb mientras en otros exchanges estaba a 2900, el mercado se tiene que autoregular no creo que sea el fin


----------



## aprendinversor (8 Ene 2018)

Me tranquiliza y alegra ver la frialdad con que os lo tomáis. :|

Mi cartera de altcoins lleva una caída del 15,68% desde las 8 :40 de la mañana. En Bolsa tradicional más de uno se habría pegado un tiro.:ouch:

De todas formas se me ha ocurrido calcular un dato muy interesante:

- Coges la capitalización total de coinmarketcap. 
- La divides entre un millón. Te queda como resultado los millones totales.
- Suponiendo que no fuesen millones, sino dólares, calculas que porcentaje de ello representa tu cartera. 
(También podríamos calcular que % del total de coinmarketcap es nuestra cartera, pero como va a salir un 0,00000...%, pues mejor quitar los millones; así me lo he montado en Google Sheets)

Nuestras carteras se van a mover con los coletazos de las ballenas, pero la clave es que el porcentaje actualmente calculado no cambie, y ya si sube es para ponerse feliz. Es decir, que nuestra cartera sea como un corcho flotando en el mar; cuando viene la ola sube nuestra cartera proporcionalmente, y viceversa.

Además puestos a sonar con llegar a ricos, la clave es ir componiendo una cartera en que dicho porcentaje vaya subiendo, es decir que comparativamente cada vez tengamos un trozo más grande de la tarta total.


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (8 Ene 2018)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Qué mal rollo ver todo rojizo.
> 
> Supongo que toca esperar, pero como novato que soy, estas cosas me ponen de los nervios. :´(
> 
> ¿Veis una buena corrección con su posterior buen rebote? (digo para que me deis una alegría)



todos moriremos algún día ::

esto es como dicen en la pelis
ser poli es aburrido: se trata de esperar, esperar, esperar, vigilar, ver, estimar, esperar... al final, al final del todo, haces algo

de mientras HODL


----------



## aprendinversor (8 Ene 2018)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Qué mal rollo ver todo rojizo.
> 
> Supongo que toca esperar, pero como novato que soy, estas cosas me ponen de los nervios. :´(
> 
> ¿Veis una buena corrección con su posterior buen rebote? (digo para que me deis una alegría)



Yo doy por hecho que sí; si es capaz de bajar tan deprisa, también lo va a ser de subir. De hecho en mes y medio que llevo en el criptomundo ya he visto antes cosas parecidas.


----------



## lurker (8 Ene 2018)

Condesa Dashenka y Princesa Buterina de rebajas, se nota que es 8 de enero


----------



## Benjamin Linus (8 Ene 2018)

He aprovechado esta bajada general para surfear la ola de Neblio y salirme a tiempo para marcarle unos PO.Et´s cuando estaban a mitad de precio que el día 5, el cual fue su tope.


----------



## Covid-8M (8 Ene 2018)

aprendinversor dijo:


> Yo doy por hecho que sí; si es capaz de bajar tan deprisa, también lo va a ser de subir. De hecho en mes y medio que llevo en el criptomundo ya he visto antes cosas parecidas.



Pues si, la ultima "crisis" fue el 22 del mes pasado. Esto podria ser la antesala de algo parecido o un simple bache. En cualquier caso es bueno mantener la cabeza fria y no hacer tonterias. Ya pasara.
Es recomendable mantener cash fresco por si hay precios en liquidacion(-40%) y no apalancarse demasiado.


----------



## Carlos1 (8 Ene 2018)

Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> todos moriremos algún día ::
> 
> esto es como dicen en la pelis
> ser poli es aburrido: se trata de esperar, esperar, esperar, vigilar, ver, estimar, esperar... al final, al final del todo, haces algo
> ...




Al final me pudo el dedo en el ratón, pillé Raiblocks hace un minuto, a ver qué tal.


----------



## Intop (8 Ene 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Después de leeros e investigar paso de tradear, demasido humo, y me quedo en hodl en criptos que creo que harán cosas. Mi cartera se va quedará con: IOTA, ITC, QASH, NAS y BNK. Osea, internet de las cosas, entrada al mundo cripto, google descentralizado y banca de criptos. Como lo veis ?



BNK todavía no está en ningún exchange no ?


----------



## stiff upper lip (8 Ene 2018)

A los pomperos, calma y HOLD. Aprovechad para vivir un poco y no tener todo el día la cabeza en Coinmarketcap.


----------



## Carlos1 (8 Ene 2018)

La putada es cuando trabajas con el pc en frente.


----------



## impacto (8 Ene 2018)

Joder, no es por aguarle la fiesta a nadie... pero si lo que os importa es el cap, haced bien las cuentas:

Ethereum (ETH) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap

No excluyen el volumen. SOLO EL PRECIO.

Suma casi el 10% del total de lo movido en Ether, el precio es un 60% superior al resto de tipos de cambio. Luego Ether, contando con los koreanos o no, sigue habiendo subido hoy... es decir que ni rebajas, ni optimismo a 600 y pico, es que se os estan rasgando los ojos ojos de darle tanto a f5 ajajjajajaja


----------



## silverwindow (8 Ene 2018)

Etehrum es el nuevo dios del Coinmarketcap.
O lo sera en breve.

Valor refugio,eso aqui es ser el puto amo.

ITC defraudando sin parar. :vomito:


----------



## Parlakistan (8 Ene 2018)

Populous es una roca, continúa su ascenso silencioso en el coinmarketcap. 

Como se ha dicho ya sabiamente por aquí, buscar cryptos que hagan ALGO. Y Populous ofrece algo a las empresas que tiene todo el sentido del mundo, facturas y contratos inteligentes en blockchain. 

Esta es de las que llega para quedarse.


----------



## silverwindow (8 Ene 2018)

Parece que Dash no esta aguantando demasiado bien la masacre.


----------



## Latunero Incorregible (8 Ene 2018)

aprendinversor dijo:


> Me tranquiliza y alegra ver la frialdad con que os lo tomáis. :|
> 
> Mi cartera de altcoins lleva una caída del 15,68% desde las 8 :40 de la mañana. En Bolsa tradicional más de uno se habría pegado un tiro.:ouch:
> 
> ...



Para controlar la cartera la app Delta va de muerte, está en android y en apple. Es gratis, probadla



Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## carlosjulian (8 Ene 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> "Rebajas"... Y eth 100.000 millones de cap... Y ripple 95.000 millones de nada...
> 
> Voy corriendo a comprar ::, que estuviesen hace dos días ripple a 10.000 millones de cap y eth capitalizase 60.000 o 70.000 millones no tiene relevancia...
> 
> ...



OmiseGO es fundamental en el desarrollo de ETH, es el que juega dentro de la cadena, están materializando Plasma y van muy bien, lo que han hecho en Github es de aplaudir, junto al avance y testing de Casper... La construcción que habrá de Sharding y Raiden serán el punto de comienzo para dejar solo la cascada que corre sobre ERC20, y que próximamente pueda moverse a un protocolo mejorado ERC777 "hay rumores", lo ha dicho el que mueve código de verdad en la transición de POS. El gran Vlad.

Anexo tweet.

Twitter


----------



## Oso Amoroso (8 Ene 2018)

Dia de muerte en estos momentos............y el chicharro del que hable ayer( Lizi) que no se ni que coño es va un 251% en las ultimas 24Horas, eso me esta salvando el dia.


----------



## RuiKi84 (8 Ene 2018)

No sé si la estoy liando ... con tantos datos y sugerencias ya llevo 6 o 7 chicharros del 200 para abajo con 1000€ en cada una que no sé ni de donde cojones han salido ...

Creo que voy a dejar todo esto durante una semana a hold porque ya no rindo en el trabajo.


----------



## Gurney (8 Ene 2018)

Cada uno apuesta según sus fuerzas y su entendimiento, si a ti te parece bien, está bien.

PS: Estoy con los euros en la mano esperando más sangre.


----------



## trancos123 (8 Ene 2018)

Bittrex permite enviar fuera los triggers !!

Ya los tengo en binance, ojo que me han cobrado 5 triggers por enviarlo a 6$ cada uno hacen 30$ :8::8:


----------



## easyridergs (8 Ene 2018)

Intop dijo:


> BNK todavía no está en ningún exchange no ?



Hasta febrero en ICO.


----------



## Pimlico (8 Ene 2018)

He hecho una transferencia de 2 ethereums esta mañana a kucoin y aun no ha llegado nada, es normal?


----------



## Gian Gastone (8 Ene 2018)

trancos123 dijo:


> Bittrex permite enviar fuera los triggers !!
> 
> Ya los tengo en binance, ojo que me han cobrado 5 triggers por enviarlo a 6$ cada uno hacen 30$ :8::8:



A mi me han combrado exactamente 5 TRG, pero estos tios de que van


----------



## sabueXo (8 Ene 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Hasta febrero en ICO.



¿Puedes poner enlace por favor?


----------



## Claudius (8 Ene 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Esta madrugada he posteado que mis queridos leoneses, se han revisado las tarifas y han subidos sus "honorarios" del 0.25% al 1%.. un x4 de nada.
> 
> Mean en toda tierra de garbanzos.





Pues les van a comprar las leon-coin los del Bierzo )


----------



## Gian Gastone (8 Ene 2018)

Pues no se si son de Leon o no pero las fees en Just a moment... son 0.25 para todo y a mi me han cobrado 1%.


----------



## Parlakistan (8 Ene 2018)

Benjamin Linus dijo:


> He aprovechado esta bajada general para surfear la ola de Neblio y salirme a tiempo para marcarle unos PO.Et´s cuando estaban a mitad de precio que el día 5, el cual fue su tope.



Yo voy a cargar también PO.ET y a holdear.


----------



## silverwindow (8 Ene 2018)

Es que son "triggers de aqui" jojojo
De mas calidad


----------



## D´Omen (8 Ene 2018)

Merlin dijo:


> Ripple está cayendo porque Coinmarketcap ha decidido excluir a los exchanges surcoreanos del cómputo general con el que calcula el precio medio.
> 
> Al parecer en Corea del Sur el precio de XRP estaba cerca de los 4$ mientras que en el resto del mundo está sobre los 2,60$.



Yo que opero en Binance me he pegado un buen susto, hasta que me ha dado por mirar que hacia ETH porque la referencia esa que te ponen en $ seguía inmutable, así que en verdad me da rabia porque teniendo ETH de hace unos días era buen momento para pillar XRP pero metí el domingo en XLM y como esta igual estoy atrapado esperando...


----------



## josema82 (8 Ene 2018)

China Moves to Ban Bitcoin Mining

The Communist Party of China is undertaking a crackdown on bitcoin mining according to leaked documents ordering local governments to “lead mining factories to quit gradually.”

China’s Leading Group of Internet Financial Risks Remediation wants bitcoin miners to make an “orderly exit,” asking local authorities to come up with plans by the 10th of January and then report on progress on the 10th of each month.
Leaked documents demanding “orderly exit”

The authenticity of another leaked document from the internet-finance regulator’s Xinjiang office that likewise demands progress on miner’s exit by the 5th day of each month was confirmed by Quartz.

The China based 8btc quotes “a man close to the central bank” as stating:

“The Bitcoin trading platform has been shut down in China. It is an unrecognized area, the same with the mining-related peripheral industry. The spirit is to guard against risks and serve the real economy. While bitcoin mining does not serve the real economy.

There are many irregularities such as environmental problems, potential safety issues and operation without business registration in the current bitcoin mining industry. Therefore, departments are making joint effort to rectify this.”

Bloomberg reports miners are already moving out operations to US, Canada, Iceland or other parts of the world outside of China:

“Bitmain, which runs China’s two largest bitcoin-mining collectives, is setting up regional headquarters in Singapore and now has mining operations in the U.S. and Canada, Wu Jihan, the company’s co-founder, said in an interview. BTC.Top, the third-biggest mining pool, is opening a facility in Canada and ViaBTC, ranked No. 4, has operations in Iceland and America, their founders said.”

It is unclear whether this is a full on ban of bitcoin mining or simply a closure of the biggest mining farms, but after banning crypto exchanges and ICOs, China now seems to be moving towards fully curtailing bitcoin operations.

Some miners are already taking steps to close down with ViaBTC just announcing they are closing their cloud mining contracts:

Some 80% of miners are based in the country who were concerned as far back as September that the authorities might target them next after closing the crypto exchanges.

That now appears to be the case, with measures taken to “guide” them out by using “electricity price, land use, tax, and environmental protection, among other things.”

It is probable that all other cryptos will be affected as China based miners process ethereum, Bitcoin Cash, Zcash and pretty much everything else, gaining a competitive advantage due to cheap labour and electricity prices.

That, however, seems to now be coming to an end, with a crackdown potentially leading to more diversification and perhaps even a higher level of decentralization, but it remains to be seen just how orderly the exit will be as China closes the door fully shut.

China Moves to Ban Bitcoin Mining


----------



## juli (8 Ene 2018)

RuiKi84 dijo:


> ...Creo que voy a dejar todo esto durante una semana a hold porque ya no rindo en el trabajo.



Normal!!!... y más razón q'un santo . Que es que no se puede estar a todo, hombre...



Spoiler



Deja ese puto trabajo. :


----------



## paketazo (8 Ene 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Parece que Dash no esta aguantando demasiado bien la masacre.



510078 wallets y 4787 Nodos ... yo creo que aguanta más de lo que yo hubiera apostado.

Si te refieres al precio...con el poco float que hay libre ahoramismo (unos 20.000 Dash en mercado), cualquiera puede mangonear el precio arriba o abajo...

pero vamos visto lo visto hoy, no es exclusivo de Dash, están sacudiendo el árbol, y bien sacudido.

Parece que BTC va a morir de nuevo...mañana resucitará.

Un saludo y descansad, vale más un movimiento bien hecho durante un año, que 1 por día, aun que ganes lo mismo al final, el tiempo que has perdido es irrecuperable.


----------



## juli (8 Ene 2018)

josema82 dijo:


> China Moves to Ban Bitcoin Mining



Viva el POS !!! ( ...y las mujeres !!! )

(inlcluída, temporalmente...Mamá Pato ) :fiufiu:


----------



## DEREC (8 Ene 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> 510078 wallets y 4787 Nodos ... yo creo que aguanta más de lo que yo hubiera apostado.
> 
> Si te refieres al precio...con el poco float que hay libre ahoramismo (unos 20.000 Dash en mercado), cualquiera puede mangonear el precio arriba o abajo...
> 
> ...




Tampoco lo está haciendo tan mal Dash si lo estas mirando en coinmarketcap.

1000 $ de caida son por el ajuste del calculo de cotizaciones


----------



## juli (8 Ene 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> 510078 wallets y 4787 Nodos ... yo creo que aguanta más de lo que yo hubiera apostado.
> 
> Si te refieres al precio...con el poco float que hay libre ahoramismo (unos 20.000 Dash en mercado), cualquiera puede mangonear el precio arriba o abajo...
> 
> ...



Hace un mes/mes y pico comentábamos que "se abría la veda" por la medalla de plata. Hoy se podrá decir incluso que el top 10 en pleno anda al "juego de las sillas"

Los navajazos que nos quedan por ver ...a cuenta de estos competitivos chicos ( y de aquella...ni se contaba demasiado con RIpple, siquiera - por no hablar de Stellars..o hasta TRONES !!! :: ).

Las actualizaciones/colaboraciones/incursiones de un buen número de proyectos se producen YA en el plano del "MUNDO REAL" . Y en qué volúmenes de pasta !... 

Cada conejo de la chistera en ésos términos..un terremoto.


( por cierto...ánde-ánda Chucky ??? ) ehhh :rolleye:



Spoiler



[youtube]qZulb74xEIc[/youtube]


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (8 Ene 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Bla bla bla



Es cierto que otros foreros de por aquí, que desde luego no son tú, saben bastante más que yo de todo esto. Al menos yo tengo la humildad de debatir y aprender. Tú en cambio tienes la soberbia del ignorante: no es que tus comentarios no tengan valor, es que tienen un valor negativo porque o bien son previsiones disparatadas en las que no das ni una o directamente promueves cosas sin decir que has metido pasta en ellas. De nada por el baño de realidad.


----------



## paketazo (8 Ene 2018)

El coinmarket como supongo ya sabeis es muy relativo.

Por ejemplo, coins con mucho suppli suben muy rápido con pocos centavos, mientras que otras suben 10$ y apenas suben puestos.

Creo que la lucha no está por escalar en esos puestos tan hollywoodenses, que también, pero realmente eso es como un tramo de 100m en una maratón.

No juzgaré ninguna coin, pues cada una tiene sus amantes y sus detractores, solo repetiré que hay que valorar algunas cosas por encima de otras, y para mi hoy las claves están:

1- cotizar en muchos y variados exchangers con volumen repartido.

2-Holders relevantes, con antigüedad y nuevos, que vayan sumando masa de usuarios reales y potenciales.

3- Developers con ideas claras en su roadmap...no se trata de hacer monedas que caguen purpurina mientras suena stairway to heaven...es más simple que eso, solo necesitan hacer algo útil aquí y ahora, no dentro de 15 años.

4- Facilidad de uso, sobre todo a nivel nóvel y básico (que sea como abrir una cuenta de facebook, o un correo electrónico

Luego, vendrán las estrellas que apoyan uno u otro proyecto, los listos de Divad, los 100 millones de folowers de la coin de moda, o el listillo de turno que pasa el cepillo cada vez que habla de una nueva coin "insuperable".

Yo llevo mucho tiempo quieto, hablo de mi monto total, y no me arrepiento, y seguiré bastante quieto mientras vea que se cumple con lo prometido...hace muchos años no paraba de mover el culo cada vez que salía algo "revolucionario"...al final la revolución era sacarte la pasta con la excusa que fuera...eso sí, que fuera una excusa innovadora.

Un saludo y veremos hasta dónde nos quieren hacer sufrir.


----------



## latostat (8 Ene 2018)

Me podrías decir monedas o tokens que conozcáis que busquen ser en sí mismas monedas de intercambio? Osea una especie de exchanges descentralizados?


----------



## plus ultra (8 Ene 2018)

Cuidado como hacemos HOLD y con que,ya ha pasado mas veces yo les comento con la ultima que me paso a mi.

QTUM empezo siendo un token de ETH,una vez avanzado el proyecto estos pasaron a su propia cadena,solo dieron 3 meses para cambiar al nuevo token,ante la demanda lo han ampliado un poco mas haciendo un contrato con GATE.IO para que ellos lo se encarguen,poco tiempo 2 meses creo luego te quedaran unos bonitos numeros en la pantalla.

Esto de meter unos token en una cartera y mirar dentro de un año a ver lo que me ha subido no es tan facil,tened cuidad y estar atento que hacen esas "empresas" donde meteis vuestro dinero.


----------



## Patanegra (8 Ene 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> ITC defraudando sin parar. :vomito:



hombre, es que esta cantado el IOTA chino... o sea estancado en el precio


----------



## juli (8 Ene 2018)

Mirad el top15 ...todos rojos en 24h...menos ETH ...y Neo ( ambas con el hype más alto esta última hora de rebotillo también ).

Conociendo el escaso pudor de los chinorris cuando se lanzan a degüello a sus chanchullos...Caña y pintxotorti a que Neo se casca un Canibalismo de Nakamoto 3.0 coral con sus tokens en cuanto vayan llegando que deja al de BTC & ETH en tanguita ( por cierto, qué saláo el papá del Hobbit con la milonguita anti-TRON y tal...recuerda a los bitcoñeros de pro , hétikos de la muélte, faltaría piú..arengando al Hodl monolítico mientras Nakamoto - sería su espíritu...pero cargáo de dólares, éso sí :bla: - multiplicaba el precio de suusss tesooorosss cebando las alts embudo en la boca mediante...)

Sigo sin tener un pavo en China ( y éso que entre ayer y hoy he cargáo a manta - pero la mitad , iconos aún asequibles del Top100...y la otra, igual, pero lusartenientes de ETH a los que creo que irá goteando pasta constantemente...y sin riesgo de que te quiten la alfombra como a un truñete cerocerista cualquiera - )...pero Neo rebotando sus $, va a hacer de cada Lacasito de su cascada , un txuletón con patatas y piquillos...( y viceversa, por supuestón  ) : Al tiempo. ( y ahí , con el metesaca acertado, hay muuucha pasta ).


----------



## Latunero Incorregible (8 Ene 2018)

Parece que estan pumpeando DCN, segun uno en el forum de hitbtc... 

discord.gg/YcgqgeS

Sí, estaba alli para cagarme en su puta madre... 3 días 3 con una transferencia sin confirmar.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (8 Ene 2018)

Bueno pues McAfee ya no hace la coin del día, hace la de la semana y por si a alguien le quedaba duda de lo que mueve a éste oportunista, a elegido Dogecoin. Me parto. 
Yo voy a elegir la mía también, elijo Deepbrain chain. A ver quien acierta más.


----------



## juli (8 Ene 2018)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> ... ha elegido Dogecoin. ...




JUÁÁÁÁSS !!!:::qué cachondo!!!..cuanto más viejo, más pellejo!!!...menúo elemento ! :XX:


Alguien se tenía que currar un "afotochóp" con el jeto del menda y la leyenda :

" Te vas a comer tu chorra a rodajasss....Y LO SABES !!! ...WÉAH !!!".

Se expandía por la net más rápido que el chisme de la niña de la curva...

Qué arte, pol dióx.

---------- Post added 08-ene-2018 at 21:00 ----------




Patanegra dijo:


> hombre, es que esta cantado el IOTA chino... o sea estancado en el precio



A verrrr...que aquí se viene a de trabajá, einggss ???...No a "echar la tarde"... 


Pero vamos, que ya en serio...Van 17 poyaenrodajas de McAfee a que IOT Chain lo zumba "á maneira" antes del nuevo año chino.

Apostar y callar. :

---------- Post added 08-ene-2018 at 21:07 ----------




plus ultra dijo:


> Cuidado como hacemos HOLD y con que,ya ha pasado mas veces yo les comento con la ultima que me paso a mi.
> 
> QTUM empezo siendo un token de ETH,una vez avanzado el proyecto estos pasaron a su propia cadena,solo dieron 3 meses para cambiar al nuevo token,ante la demanda lo han ampliado un poco mas haciendo un contrato con GATE.IO para que ellos lo se encarguen,poco tiempo 2 meses creo luego te quedaran unos bonitos numeros en la pantalla.
> 
> Esto de meter unos token en una cartera y mirar dentro de un año a ver lo que me ha subido no es tan facil,tened cuidad y estar atento que hacen esas "empresas" donde meteis vuestro dinero.



Un año ? Hace un año, Dash valía 5 pavos :rolleye:

Espera la que se cuece en Paccoin, que te avisan exproceso en su paper de que "puedes perder tus monedas" en su fork. ( Y el mogollón de gente,sin wallet, amasando kuatriyonex y con límites de 3.000 euros diarios en Cryptopia - ya de lo que pueden ser los megamanguis de Yobit en "modo ratonera" , mejor ni hablar - :: )


----------



## Claudius (8 Ene 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Oye, pues aún no he hablado con ellos, pero sacan un pecho que ni los proyectos del MIT.
> 
> Ojo, que las tarifas están en las condiciones de servicio(0.25%),... y con legislación expañola...
> 
> ...



No creo pero les entiendo, para poder tener el 0.25% tienen que mover transacciones por miles y miles diarias para ser rentables y eso como no va a ocurrir.., pues al 1% y pico. Binance (exchange chino) ha nacido hace unos meses, y es líder en shitcoins. crypto-boca a boca.


----------



## EDV (8 Ene 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> Cuidado como hacemos HOLD y con que,ya ha pasado mas veces yo les comento con la ultima que me paso a mi.
> 
> QTUM empezo siendo un token de ETH,una vez avanzado el proyecto estos pasaron a su propia cadena,solo dieron 3 meses para cambiar al nuevo token,ante la demanda lo han ampliado un poco mas haciendo un contrato con GATE.IO para que ellos lo se encarguen,poco tiempo 2 meses creo luego te quedaran unos bonitos numeros en la pantalla.
> 
> Esto de meter unos token en una cartera y mirar dentro de un año a ver lo que me ha subido no es tan facil,tened cuidad y estar atento que hacen esas "empresas" donde meteis vuestro dinero.



Algo parecido pasa con EOS en Junio de este año.


----------



## perdido_en_criptos (8 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Espera la que se cuece en Paccoin, que te avisan exproceso en su paper de que "puedes perder tus monedas" en su fork. ( Y el mogollón de gente,sin wallet, amasando kuatriyonex y con límites de 3.000 euros diarios en Cryptopia - ya de lo que pueden ser los megamanguis de Yobit en "modo ratonera" , mejor ni hablar - :: )



No entiendo a esa gente... será que les puede la avaricia, pero si yo hubiese comprado paccoin cuando valía una miseria habría salido ya a algo decente rollo ETH, BTC, DASH, NEO o cualquier proyecto que sea medianamente sólido.


----------



## Claudius (8 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Viva el POS !!! ( ...y las mujeres !!! )


----------



## Cayo Marcio (8 Ene 2018)

No se si alguien lo ha puesto aquí o en el hilo de icos pero me parece interesante :

Telegram planea una ICO multimillonaria para el lanzamiento de su criptomoneda Gram y su plataforma blockchain, según 'TechCrunch'


----------



## Claudius (8 Ene 2018)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Bueno pues McAfee ya no hace la coin del día, hace la de la semana y por si a alguien le quedaba duda de lo que mueve a éste oportunista, a elegido Dogecoin. Me parto.
> Yo voy a elegir la mía también, elijo Deepbrain chain. A ver quien acierta más.



Pero tu no te compras un Bentley  
Bentley Azure the Latest Bitcoin Icon as McAfee Buys His First Crypto Car - Bitsonline


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (8 Ene 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Datum acabo de coger... 80 millones de capitalización.



Trident group compre ayer. No llega a 2 millones de capitalización..
Trident Group (TRDT) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap

Varias más tengo mirando que puedan dar el cantazo, con pocos millones y poco supply.

:XX::XX:

pd: POS y en cadena ERC20.


----------



## besto (8 Ene 2018)

josema82 dijo:


> China Moves to Ban Bitcoin Mining
> 
> The Communist Party of China is undertaking a crackdown on bitcoin mining according to leaked documents ordering local governments to “lead mining factories to quit gradually.”
> 
> China Moves to Ban Bitcoin Mining



Oyes, si esto fuera cierto, es de un impacto comparable a mtgox ¿no?

:S


----------



## silverwindow (8 Ene 2018)

no veo a los chinos muy crypto friendly.
pero tendran q subirse al carro tarde o temprano,y NEO esta ahi,mamandosela al PC dia y noche


----------



## Parlakistan (8 Ene 2018)

Lo mismo que cuando valía céntimos, no subía hasta que hizo x10. IOTA es un monstruo que puede despertar en cualquier momento, los que la seguimos muy de cerca sabemos que puede subir a lo bestia nuevamente en este mismo mes y durante el Q1 2018
Hace 3 semanas del superpumpeo y en esto de las cryptos parecen tres años...

Del IoT chain solo puedo decir que los que entraron en la ICO son ricos y es normal que haya habido venta. Pero su precio y su proyecto es bueno, no nos volvamos locos por algo de volatilidad.

---------- Post added 08-ene-2018 at 22:06 ----------




besto dijo:


> Oyes, si esto fuera cierto, es de un impacto comparable a mtgox ¿no?
> 
> :S



Se pueden ir a muchos sitios, muchos países estarán encantados de llevarse al chino minero de las narices.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (8 Ene 2018)

No suelo aportar mucho, pero por una vez, ayer me tire varias horas mirando el market, webs, teams, devs y todo el sequito y saque una lista de posibles futuros pepinos..

Primecoin
TeslaCoin
LUXcoin
Denarius
Crytpto Bullion
Kolion
LiteBar


Saludos

Eso si, si no os mola meteros en exchange de mierda, jodido, como surfear por la deep web..


----------



## Parlakistan (8 Ene 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> no veo a los chinos muy crypto friendly.
> pero tendran q subirse al carro tarde o temprano,y NEO esta ahi,mamandosela al PC dia y noche



El PC estará acumulando fichas, ya abrirá el comercio en china cuando sus miembros más destacados tengan muchas chapas.


----------



## Pimlico (8 Ene 2018)

Binance caido?


----------



## Parlakistan (8 Ene 2018)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> No suelo aportar mucho, pero por una vez, ayer me tire varias horas mirando el market, webs, teams, devs y todo el sequito y saque una lista de posibles futuros pepinos..
> 
> Primecoin
> TeslaCoin
> ...



Gracias, las miraré.

¿Qué te parece esta?
Moin (MOIN) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap

Shitcoin privada muy barata y web decente.


----------



## haruki murakami (8 Ene 2018)

Que tal esta alianza, Ethereum, Golem, StramerDataCoin (DATA), Omisego, Raiden Network y Populous?
StreamerDataCoin, manana hacen su primer video AMA, y diran quienes estan de partners,..Golem es partner ya...
StreamerDATAcoin es proyecto IOT para Ethereum.


----------



## carlosjulian (8 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Que tal esta alianza, Ethereum, Golem, StramerDataCoin (DATA), Omisego, Raiden Network y Populous?
> StreamerDataCoin, manana hacen su primer video AMA, y diran quienes estan de partners,..Golem es partner ya...
> StreamerDATAcoin es proyecto IOT para Ethereum.



Son las funcionales para el último paso de EThereum (Raiden, Bancor, OmiseGO), todas coordinan para que entre la fase serenity, la última que tienen contemplada para arrancar POS. 

Ahora mismo mantienen Z-snark como transacciones privadas, que viene siendo un ZCash pero interno en la cadena, algo que hace funcional a los bloques por fuera y dentro (sharding-raiden-plasma). 

ETH tiene mucho control del nuevo sistema y ha premiado a sus hijas, mi cartera la mantengo con puras hijas de ETH.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (8 Ene 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Gracias, las miraré.
> 
> ¿Qué te parece esta?
> Moin (MOIN) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap
> ...



Mirando la web parece bastante decente, cual es la función final exactamente? veo algo como guardar información de chats encriptada, algo tipo también como peer to peer del dinero..

(Las que mencione yo son más bien "pa" especular, como proyecto serio solo a muy largo plazo me gusta la de Cryptobullion, eficencia energetica y reducción de costes de minado, electricos.., vamos, lo que viene siendo temas ecológicos..)


----------



## haruki murakami (8 Ene 2018)

Acaban de listar hace 5 minutos a Basic Attention en Bitfinex...soy uno de los 10 primeros en pillarla...voy a x2...rapido


----------



## juli (8 Ene 2018)

Entre tanta pirotecnia de precios...nota de cotización muy importante y DE LEY, en mi opinión.

*TAAS , 2 cifras.*

EL próximo pago debería irse anunciando ya...entiendo que ronda un mes para ello...ya va doblando cotización a cada pago, como un reloj, con lo que tiene un 50% seguro en un mes ( ya sé que éso no suena a demasiado hoy en día...pero son subidas para no mirar atrás ).

Este trimestre debería dejar claro cómo influye la reinversión al saco común del 25% de beneficios que seañade a cada pago per cápita y que debería tener un capital ya en torno al doble del inicial , posiblemente algo más, pues ha dado 2 ROIs del 38% y 30% ...este pago debería reflejarse la proyección en dividendos de un cap que ha debido casi quintuplicarse desde el anterior reparto, a primeros de noviembre - o sin casi - ...y en muchos de los tokens de ETH, a cuyos ICOs accede siempre en condiciones RABIOSAMENTE preferenciales, el % de revalorización no debería bajar de 2 dígitos.

Vamos a ver si esa bolsa común empieza a mostrarse sensiblemente crecidita, pues la verdad es que no es algo que se perciba a primera vista. De ser así, se confirmaría como una , sino la que más, de las opciones con rewards , sin staking ni poyas, PURE HODL !!! , más rentable en Shitland ( en un verano terrible bajo dominancias récord de BTC y sólo levemente redondeado por el mes de Septiembre , el retorno estuvo en lo 1.15 Ethers / 1.000 Taas ( 329$ /1.000$ del precio ICO...que se mantuvo sus buenos meses ya en el mercado de primavera - y hoy , un Éther cuadruplica los 290 pavos de primeros de Noviembre...y no hablamos de una Plimplín Coin de un fin de semana de gloria, eh ?-).

Ya desde este reparto, quien metiese 3000 putos pavos en TAAS, sería mileurista Nescafé de por vida - y que ETH perdure en la era blockchain debe ser de las pocas hipótesis sobre la que podrías apostar algo más que el nabo en rodajas de McAfee ). Mileurista free ride, ojo!!!...más dueño de un capital revalorizándose al 100% trimestal como un reloj suizo...bastante más de lo que vendría a tener el dueño de un restaurante que lo hubiese cedido en traspaso tras dejarse la salú en éĺ y aguantar las babas del personal toda la puta vida.

En fin, a ver cómo queda. Me he permitido la semi-chapa por la frívolidad del ambiente pachanguero de pumpeo reinante en torno a cualquier truñete...que vale para lo que vale y ahí no entro...pero que al lado de Blockchains que hacen cosas desde hace tiempo ya ( y TAAS , como fondo de inversión, las empezó a cumplir vía smart contract a los 3 meses de su creación ) son como una canción del verano frente a una sinfonía .

No pasa de este próximo reparto que no me enchufe a su discord,slack, telegram, etc...y destripe en la medida que pueda los mecanismos y montantes de sus pagos de dividendos, que no carecen de cierto hermetismo, todo sea dicho. Si alguno, de cualquier modo, puede aportar datos a ese nivel, agradecido.

Serán los smart contracts de Taas, tal como los Mnodes de Dash, una cosa que "se compró como humo...y se vendió en un notario??? " 

En fin, pedazo de Monedón. PALOMITAAS.


----------



## rasecillo (8 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Acaban de listar hace 5 minutos a Basic Attention en Bitfinex...soy uno de los 10 primeros en pillarla...voy a x2...rapido



Pues en el par BTC yo solo veo q va, bajando? O lo he interpretado mal?

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## StalkerTlön (8 Ene 2018)

Latunero Incorregible dijo:


> Parece que estan pumpeando DCN, segun uno en el forum de hitbtc...
> 
> discord.gg/YcgqgeS
> 
> Sí, estaba alli para cagarme en su puta madre... 3 días 3 con una transferencia sin confirmar.



Yo estoy igual con una transferencia de DENT de los p*** HitBTC... cuando se abra la veda avisa porfa... yo por mis partes voy a tomarme un whikey a deshora...:: que vaya dia rojo que llevo


----------



## rasecillo (8 Ene 2018)

Pasote el 1500% de dfscoin en crytopia!

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Latunero Incorregible (8 Ene 2018)

StalkerTlön dijo:


> Yo estoy igual con una transferencia de DENT de los p*** HitBTC... cuando se abra la veda avisa porfa... yo por mis partes voy a tomarme un whikey a deshora...:: que vaya dia rojo que llevo



Mira la transfer en etherscan, porque la mía esta fail y ya he reclamado abono.

Por cierto Dent disparado de nuevo


----------



## McMax (8 Ene 2018)

Tras dos semana he podido recuperar la cuenta de poloniex que perdí el 2FA.
Ya tengo disponibles mis 100 BTC!!!.digo mis 100 BCN, por calor de 1.26usd...por eso no había puesto empeño en recuperarla


----------



## Divad (9 Ene 2018)

Era de esperar que llegasen las rebajas y por lo visto han durado horas ::

Eso sí, casi todo el top 100 en rojo. Los novatos estarán cagándose en todo y en estos momentos cuando estás en perdidas es cuando más paciencia uno tiene que tener. Si vendes gana el sistema, si te vas a dar una vuelta ganas tú 

Las correcciones van de pm para entrar con todo a la que más baje y disfrutar del rebote. 

El soporte estaba en 50 y 52, para no ser tan ansia... fijé en el 54 y dentro...






He salido en el primer techo.

5 minutos dedicados mirando techo y soporte por unos 6 clics y 6h~ de trabajo en modo automático hacen 345,57€ de beneficio :XX:


----------



## StalkerTlön (9 Ene 2018)

Latunero Incorregible dijo:


> Mira la transfer en etherscan, porque la mía esta fail y ya he reclamado abono.
> 
> Por cierto Dent disparado de nuevo



Si, ya miré y no aparece la transacción, ya les puse un ticket hace 2 dias pero nada.... 

me pondré pesado:bla:

pensemos que es una buena manera de holdear


----------



## psiloman (9 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Entre tanta pirotecnia de precios...nota de cotización muy importante y DE LEY, en mi opinión.
> 
> *TAAS , 2 cifras.*
> 
> ...



Juli, yo estoy contento con TaaS, moneda sólida y hasta ahora cumplidora en los repartos. Repartos en Eth, con lo que eso significa de revalorización constante si no los tocas, pero...si no me dan bastante más que 0.30 $/TaaS me quito de encima la mitad en el pico que va a coger en breve.

Echa cuentas en Btc, Dash o Eth cuanto tendrías ahora mismo con el dinero gastado en TaaS y lo mismo no es tan rentable, salvo si como tu caso o el mío las pillaste en ICO.

Han sido meses en mínimos con Btc, en los que había que tener mucha convicción para holdear viendo a Btc to the moon. Y yo tenía el 25 % de mi pequeña cartera en TaaS.

Es que no hay excusa para que como mínimo suelten 0.50 $. Si sueltan 0.75 $ a 1.5 $, que sería lo justo con las revalorizaciónes que ha habido este tiempo, me trago mis palabras y me pongo una camiseta haciéndoles publicidad. En cualquier caso comparto tu opinión de que es una gran moneda, pero que no sean tan ratas en época de abundancia.


----------



## StalkerTlön (9 Ene 2018)

Divad dijo:


> Era de esperar que llegasen las rebajas y por lo visto han durado horas ::
> 
> Eso sí, casi todo el top 100 en rojo. Los novatos estarán cagándose en todo y en estos momentos cuando estás en perdidas es cuando más paciencia uno tiene que tener. Si vendes gana el sistema, si te vas a dar una vuelta ganas tú
> 
> ...



¡Gracias por tus siempre sabios consejos!


----------



## carlosjulian (9 Ene 2018)

Divad dijo:


> Era de esperar que llegasen las rebajas y por lo visto han durado horas ::
> 
> Eso sí, casi todo el top 100 en rojo. Los novatos estarán cagándose en todo y en estos momentos cuando estás en perdidas es cuando más paciencia uno tiene que tener. Si vendes gana el sistema, si te vas a dar una vuelta ganas tú
> 
> ...



Como no he podido salir de hitBTC, metí 1 ETH en DENT en 53 y aquí no llegó ese Techo de 69, el máximo es de 57 pero no me he salido parece que va alcista, quiero esperar otro poco más y salir, y volver a entrar, y así seguir el juego a ver si logro algo. :|


----------



## haruki murakami (9 Ene 2018)

rasecillo dijo:


> Pues en el par BTC yo solo veo q va, bajando? O lo he interpretado mal?
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk



Dale algo de tiempo..aun no lo han tweeted...

---------- Post added 09-ene-2018 at 01:04 ----------

*Bitfinex acaba de listar tambien*,

Time New Bank
Decentraland
0x
Funfair
Spankchain (este solo trae par USD por ahora...no hay par BTC ni ETH aun)

Edito...en todas estan poniendo unas paredes cojonudas con alto volumen de token pero a precio de mercado actual...no con vistas a hacer pumps...hay muchos tokens..pero los precios no son para el tothemoon, supongo que bitfinex no sirve de mucho para pumps.


----------



## carlosjulian (9 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Dale algo de tiempo..aun no lo han tweeted...
> 
> ---------- Post added 09-ene-2018 at 01:04 ----------
> 
> ...



0x y FunFair irán más arriba. Tengo 5223.3 chapas de FunFair, y la dejé en HODL. De 0x tengo 2400 chapas. Seguro que subirán más.


----------



## Divad (9 Ene 2018)

@StalkerTlön De nada! 

@carlosjulian hitbtc ten paciencia, es la exchange toca pelotas... la diferencia entre las demás exchanges es considerable, acabará entrando el bot de turno para ponerla a la par que el resto de exchanges.

Estás tardando en salir de esa exchange :: 

Respecto a Dentacoin y Dent entré en el momento que estaban en el garaje virtual (ICO) y en ambas puse 600€, me dieron 8M y 1M de chapas respectivamente.

El mismo juego que nos han creado es un timo y encima está en modo fácil para sacarte las chapas que quieras sin parar. Es absurdo! Pero bueno, otra razón por la que aposté por dentacoin fue por lo bonito que serían los zascas ::


----------



## carlosjulian (9 Ene 2018)

Divad 

En dónde estás jugando con DENT en qué exchange?

Yo entré por ti en las dos, jaja.. en DENT y DENTACOIN, gané varios ETH. Pero quiero ir viendo donde migrar con más tranquilidad. Antes que lleguen las descentralizadas.


----------



## Divad (9 Ene 2018)

carlosjulian dijo:


> Divad
> 
> En dónde estás jugando con DENT en qué exchange?
> 
> Yo entré por ti en las dos, jaja.. en DENT y DENTACOIN, gané varios ETH. Pero quiero ir viendo donde migrar con más tranquilidad. Antes que lleguen las descentralizadas.



En kucoin puedes tradear dent, para dentacoin tendrás que seguir aguantando hitbtc hasta que no sea listada en otra exchange.


----------



## pabloalejandro018 (9 Ene 2018)

era de esperar que bitcoin-NG pre-seleccionara al minero si este que crea un "bloque clave", su l rendimiento en la cadena de bloques se limita solamente por la velocidad de la red


----------



## Divad (9 Ene 2018)

Dent entro de nuevo en 62 y me salgo en el 69, el techo 70,71 y 72 está bastante cargado ::


----------



## Luizmi (9 Ene 2018)

Me comenta un amigo que invierta algo en lumen que ha bajado, merece la pena apalancar un Eth ahí?


----------



## Divad (9 Ene 2018)

Luizmi dijo:


> Me comenta un amigo que invierta algo en lumen que ha bajado, merece la pena apalancar un Eth ahí?



Todo lo que baja, acaba subiendo y marca un nuevo máximo. Recorrido de subida tiene y en binance eth/xlm tienes el techo en 0.001000


----------



## juli (9 Ene 2018)

psiloman dijo:


> Juli, yo estoy contento con TaaS, moneda sólida y hasta ahora cumplidora en los repartos. Repartos en Eth, con lo que eso significa de revalorización constante si no los tocas, pero...si no me dan bastante más que 0.30 $/TaaS me quito de encima la mitad en el pico que va a coger en breve.
> 
> Echa cuentas en Btc, Dash o Eth cuanto tendrías ahora mismo con el dinero gastado en TaaS y lo mismo no es tan rentable, salvo si como tu caso o el mío las pillaste en ICO.
> 
> ...



Bueno...primero, habría que definir rentabilidad. Aunque ahora todo esé hiperenfocado a la generación y amplificación de pasta a nivel del "consumidor" medio - nosotros - la blochchain y su enfoque de creación descentralizada de trabajo/riqueza/relaciones nos va a enseñar muchas cosas. Acabo de responder una coña a un forero cuyo uso de la blockchain deterioraba su trabajo, su modus vivendi...y esa intromisión en un plano primordial de su vida le empujaba a aparcar ese uso...con lo que queda claro que hay prioridades que pueden estar perfectamente el margen de la pasta ( e incluso estando en esa clave , estarlo a niveles mu relativos para cada quién ). 

OK..sólo para conseguir un ejemplo gráfico, voy a dar por supuesto que ese forero tiene una himbersión en blockchain mayor de 3000 pavos...y también, que es un mileurista ( ambos perfiles creo que pueden encajar en un montón de individuos de ambos ambientes , el de currela y el de "salsero" en criptos ). Pues bien...si ese forero hubiese pillado 3000 TAAS en Abril/Mayo pasados , que es cuando yo pillé las mías , ahora le importaría 4 poyas las exigencias de s trabajo respecto a lo que le apetece hacer. Y te aseguro ,como vidapadrista radical , rebelde e independiente, que la autosuficiencia económica sin contraprestación alguna, la entiendo como tal vez la aspiración básica más elemental del ser humano en su camino a una realización y felicidad/satisfacción plenas tal como está montado el chiringuito trilero global. Y cubrir esa aspiración con un movimiento de 3000 pavos y ningún esfuerzo añadido, era una quimera para cualquiera antes de que la blockchain apareciese en nuestras vidas...salvo en la ínfima proporción de "realismo" , vía estadística pura, que pueda arrojar la compra de un décimo de lotería, por ejemplo...y tocándote no sé, 200.000 mil pavos de golpe, y pasando por Montoro...te diría que ni éso , pues ello no te garantizaría dejar de ser un esclavo ( perdón, un currela, ya te he dicho que soy vidapadrista radical ) ni por el forro.

Más allá de ésto, tienes toda la razón en cuanto a la ambiguedad de Taas en sus pagos trimestrales y el poco"fuste" que esos retornos transmiten, OK. El post, de hecho, iba en esa dirección...pero ojo, hablamos sobre algo garantizado y sin ningún tipo de contraprestación esfuerzo, ni tiempo, CERO - que, de hecho, era lo que agredía al forero en cuestión respecto al orden de su vida cotidiana - . 

De cualquier modo, y entendiendo perfectamente que esa perspectiva se quede corta respecto a tus objetivos , sobre los que nadie puede entrar , faltaría piú...qué tal si antes de darle un pase a tus TAAS te zambulles un pelín en su discord , como hago yo en PIVX , por ejmplo, y enredas hasta que el grupo de foreros que , me consta , llevan/mos Taas nos hagamos una idea mejor de cómo se van gestionando esos fondos ? ( la verdad es que entiendo que el nivel de trasparencia que puede ofrecer Taas simplemente por los volúmenes de las criptos que maneja pública y detalladamente , así como a las cifras del ICO y las también públicas condiciones de reparto y reinversión de los beneficios, bien nos podría llevar a un mejor entendimiento del proyecto , su revalorización y sus retornos...quiera el equipo de Taas o no ).

Dicho ésto, no quisera aclarar que también espero unos retornos mayores este trimestre, cuando menos, por un mínimo de un 50% más , o incluso del doble...pues uno de los productos estrella del portfolio de TAAS, los tokens de ETH , están viviendo su mejor momento desde que el proyecto existe , que unido a que el fondo común se debería estar ampliando sensiblemente, debería notarse y mucho...aunque aclaro que lo del mileurismo - de hecho, "mildoscientoseurismo" - debería producirse con sólo repetir los rpeores resultados anteriores. Y respecto a esos resultados, más allá del ejemplo anterior de un forero imaginario, desde luego, a mí , bizznezz que me den 1200 pavos al mes y un x16 anual añadido ( para el que posiblemente le lleguen 3 trimestres y no un año -,pues pasamos claramente el x8 , estando en un x10 sin haber cumplido aún el tercero ) sin tener que mirar a la pantalla un segundo al año...que me los pongan en fila todos, que rapidito los voy firmando, vamos. Por no decir que más allá de intentar pelotazos mayores - o más "de golpe" - , como plan de supervivencia y/o jubilación paralelo...me lo guardo Y NI TOCAR...

...y encantado de la vida , vamos .


----------



## carlosjulian (9 Ene 2018)

Divad dijo:


> @StalkerTlön De nada!
> 
> @carlosjulian hitbtc ten paciencia, es la exchange toca pelotas... la diferencia entre las demás exchanges es considerable, acabará entrando el bot de turno para ponerla a la par que el resto de exchanges.
> 
> ...





Divad dijo:


> Dent entro de nuevo en 62 y me salgo en el 69, el techo 70,71 y 72 está bastante cargado ::



Voy siguiendo ambas gráficas y órdenes de HitBTC y KuCoin, y no las veo sincronizadas en absoluto, me gustaría ver una ventaja una de otra pero tampoco. En una en verde la otra roja, y así...

No creo sea buen momento vender, n me di cuenta cuando alcanzó techo y bajó. Me da coraje jaja


----------



## Divad (9 Ene 2018)

carlosjulian dijo:


> Voy siguiendo ambas gráficas y órdenes de HitBTC y KuCoin, y no las veo sincronizadas en absoluto, me gustaría ver una ventaja una de otra pero tampoco. En una en verde la otra roja, y así...
> 
> No creo sea buen momento vender, n me di cuenta cuando alcanzó techo y bajó. Me da coraje jaja



Cada exchange con sus diferentes pares van a diferentes ritmos. Lo que sucede en hitbtc huele bastante a manipulación. Por no hablar de la tocada de pelotas que tendrás al salirte de la exchange.



> #	Fuente	Par	Volumen (24h)	Precio	Volumen (%)	Actualizado
> 1	Coinrail	DENT / BTC	$ 49.088.500	$ 0,091527	75.65%	Recientemente
> 2	Kucoin	DENT / BTC	$ 9.287.990	$ 0,078299	14.31%	Recientemente
> 3	Kucoin	DENT / ETH	$ 4.281.010	$ 0,078065	6.60%	Recientemente
> ...



Coinrail es la que está tirando del carro. Una pena que sean unos nazis y solo acepten koreanos :XX: con el volumen que tienen sería más fácil surfear las olas.


----------



## davitin (9 Ene 2018)

Buena subida está teniendo neo.

Enviado desde mi Woxter Nimbus 102Q mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Divad (9 Ene 2018)

Tras 1h30~ vuelvo a cobrar. +176€






La verdad que esta ola da gusto surfearla 

---------- Post added 09-ene-2018 at 03:50 ----------




davitin dijo:


> Buena subida está teniendo neo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Woxter Nimbus 102Q mediante Tapatalk



Ya se avisó que acabaría el año con buenos resultados 

Menudo festival darán las hijas de neo


----------



## haruki murakami (9 Ene 2018)

Una ICO que tiene que ver con industria de webcams sexo...Live Stars

Que tal si la revisamos? Aparentemente, le quieren robar pastelazo a Chaturbate, livejasmin...estan en whitelist, ICO arranca el 15 de Enero...con 50% de bonus


----------



## carlosjulian (9 Ene 2018)

Divad dijo:


> Tras 1h30~ vuelvo a cobrar. +176€
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya aprendí a surfear mucho mejor, salí con 0.4 ETH en solo una hora.

---------- Post added 08-ene-2018 at 21:59 ----------

Otros 0.24 ETH más... la gráfica de KuCoin me ayuda un poco, va unos segunditos más adelante. Me guío para comprar y vender.


----------



## endemoniado (9 Ene 2018)

Soy el único que ve una estructura de cortos muy clara en la gráfica diaria de bitcoin ¿?

Aún no se han activado pero ojito porque nos iríamos mínimo a 8000.


----------



## Parlakistan (9 Ene 2018)

endemoniado dijo:


> Soy el único que ve una estructura de cortos muy clara en la gráfica diaria de bitcoin ¿?
> 
> Aún no se han activado pero ojito porque nos iríamos mínimo a 8000.



No sé, yo veo una estructura alcista, los suelos que va haciendo después de la corrección fuerte son cada vez más altos.


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit (9 Ene 2018)

Cuando llegamos a 600MM en marketcap aguantamos el batacazo hasta casi 400MM. Ahora hemos llegado a 830MM para caer hasta 700. Porque nos tendriamos que rendir ahora?


----------



## Cayo Marcio (9 Ene 2018)

Me levanto, veo Dent a 0.1 y tirittiiti....ahora a por el 1$... vaya pelotazo.


----------



## Latunero Incorregible (9 Ene 2018)

Cayo Marcio dijo:


> Me levanto, veo Dent a 0.1 y tirittiiti....ahora a por el 1$... vaya pelotazo.




De la hoxtia... 5500% desde que compré, le vamos a poner una estatua de diamantes a juli


----------



## lurker (9 Ene 2018)

Los de *TaaS* solo con la inversión que hicieron en ICON de 750eth ya tienen para pagar un buen pico de dividendos :: 

Si no me confundo el pago de dividendos será en febrero, hasta ahí va a estar alcista SI o SI. La cuestión es qué sale mejor, si vender justo antes de dividendos y recomprar barato, o meterlos al fondo para recibir dividendos ienso:


----------



## Pimlico (9 Ene 2018)

Divad dijo:


> En kucoin puedes tradear dent, para dentacoin tendrás que seguir aguantando hitbtc hasta que no sea listada en otra exchange.



Ayer envié 2 ethereums a Kucoin, y hoy 24 horas después aun no me aparecen, les envió emails y no contestan...


----------



## conspiranoico (9 Ene 2018)

Pimlico dijo:


> Ayer envié 2 ethereums a Kucoin, y hoy 24 horas después aun no me aparecen, les envió emails y no contestan...



Pues yo llevo desde el viernes esperando que me aparezca my eth en coinexchange. LLevan casi una semana con la wallet en mantenimiento ::


----------



## perdido_en_criptos (9 Ene 2018)

Ya le he hecho un x2 y algo a QLink, 350 chapas guarras que compré creo que el 4 de enero.

QLINK (QLC) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap

Una miseria lo ganado, donde jugué más fuerte que es Game (1 ETH) Game (GTC) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap sigue bastante parada.


----------



## sabueXo (9 Ene 2018)

TRIG parece que va a salir en bolsa. No se que implicaría esto...

"We are happy to announce that the first steps are being taken to have Blocksafe Inc. publicly traded both in USA and CANADA. We have secured competent counsel and advisors and are well equipped to become listed on global stock exchanges. 

We are sharing in advance to ensure our community may prepare accordingly. 

Our goal is to extend the reach of the Triggers protocol and continue to be a leader in fintech, inside and outside the crypto space. 

Follow us on social for more."


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (9 Ene 2018)

A alguien le llego el dividendo de Coss? No veo nada por ningun lado. Habia un minimo de tiempo que habia que haber tenido los tokens antes del domingo?


----------



## trancos123 (9 Ene 2018)

sabueXo dijo:


> TRIG parece que va a salir en bolsa. No se que implicaría esto...
> 
> "We are happy to announce that the first steps are being taken to have Blocksafe Inc. publicly traded both in USA and CANADA. We have secured competent counsel and advisors and are well equipped to become listed on global stock exchanges.
> 
> ...



Hace horas de esta noticia en su twitter, que pasa que no se dispara su cotización?


----------



## psiloman (9 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Bueno...primero, habría que definir rentabilidad. Aunque ahora todo esé hiperenfocado a la generación y amplificación de pasta a nivel del "consumidor" medio - nosotros - la blochchain y su enfoque de creación descentralizada de trabajo/riqueza/relaciones nos va a enseñar muchas cosas. Acabo de responder una coña a un forero cuyo uso de la blockchain deterioraba su trabajo, su modus vivendi...y esa intromisión en un plano primordial de su vida le empujaba a aparcar ese uso...con lo que queda claro que hay prioridades que pueden estar perfectamente el margen de la pasta ( e incluso estando en esa clave , estarlo a niveles mu relativos para cada quién ).
> 
> OK..sólo para conseguir un ejemplo gráfico, voy a dar por supuesto que ese forero tiene una himbersión en blockchain mayor de 3000 pavos...y también, que es un mileurista ( ambos perfiles creo que pueden encajar en un montón de individuos de ambos ambientes , el de currela y el de "salsero" en criptos ). Pues bien...si ese forero hubiese pillado 3000 TAAS en Abril/Mayo pasados , que es cuando yo pillé las mías , ahora le importaría 4 poyas las exigencias de s trabajo respecto a lo que le apetece hacer. Y te aseguro ,como vidapadrista radical , rebelde e independiente, que la autosuficiencia económica sin contraprestación alguna, la entiendo como tal vez la aspiración básica más elemental del ser humano en su camino a una realización y felicidad/satisfacción plenas tal como está montado el chiringuito trilero global. Y cubrir esa aspiración con un movimiento de 3000 pavos y ningún esfuerzo añadido, era una quimera para cualquiera antes de que la blockchain apareciese en nuestras vidas...salvo en la ínfima proporción de "realismo" , vía estadística pura, que pueda arrojar la compra de un décimo de lotería, por ejemplo...y tocándote no sé, 200.000 mil pavos de golpe, y pasando por Montoro...te diría que ni éso , pues ello no te garantizaría dejar de ser un esclavo ( perdón, un currela, ya te he dicho que soy vidapadrista radical ) ni por el forro.
> 
> ...



Si para mí llevas toda la razón del mundo Juli, tengo bastantes TaaS, casi para el sueldo Nestcafé ese que comentas, y es la única moneda que no he tocado desde que la compré en ICO. Y le podría haber metído un 7X y pillar luego la subida de Btc. Ojo.

Te haré caso e investigaré la información sobre repartos, a ver si saco algo en claro, pero como comenta otro forero, no es un buena maniobra comprar TaaS en el momento bajo y vender en la presubida al reparto?. Es un movimiento pendular cíclico, con fechas exactas que van como reloj suizo. Es de lo poco predecible en este mundillo. Yo me he pillado ya unas pocas para simplemente especular. Dudo que no lleguen a 17-23 dólares en esta ocasión.

En principio no vendo las que holdeo, el fondo de mi comentario es que sale casi más a cuenta especular con TaaS que holdearla por el beneficio del reparto. Es una moneda de la que conoces sus movimientos.

En Liqui llevan algunos inversores semanas acumulando, sin llamar la atención, de 0.02 btc en 0.02 btc. TaaS nos puede dar el sueldo Nestcafé sin hacer nada, o no, veremos, pero para especular en un movimiento seguro, es casi única, en todo el coinmarket. No para un 100 X, eso sí.

Es que cuando va para arriba y coge carrerilla le puedes meter 0.5 Btc en pequeños paquetes, si te lo puedes permitir, y tienes mínimo un 2X garantizado, respecto a Btc. Vendes justo antes del reparto y a otra cosa.

En el momento que suelten la mano en los repartos, y den pasta de verdad, nadie soltará un TaaS. Se acabaría la volatilidad que mete dudas en la cabeza de los holders.


----------



## sabueXo (9 Ene 2018)

trancos123 dijo:


> Hace horas de esta noticia en su twitter, que pasa que no se dispara su cotización?



Igual están como yo, no se si es bueno o malo.

No consigo entender como se puede estar en los dos mercados y si uno echara bajo tierra al otro o yo que se.

¿Sabrías decir que implicaría esto?


----------



## silverwindow (9 Ene 2018)

El "GAS" de NEO sigue subiendo.Ya esta a casi 60 pavels.
HAce un par de semanas estaba a 25.

Como dividiendos de NEO no esta nada mal. No olvideis de reclamar los GAS en el wallet.

---------- Post added 09-ene-2018 at 09:56 ----------




sabueXo dijo:


> Igual están como yo, no se si es bueno o malo.
> 
> No consigo entender como se puede estar en los dos mercados y si uno echara bajo tierra al otro o yo que se.
> 
> ¿Sabrías decir que implicaría esto?



Pues al verdad es que es curioso, y al primera que lo hace.
Es "raro" por lo que dices de estar en 2 mercados.
A ver que hace.


----------



## sabueXo (9 Ene 2018)

He preguntado en el grupo de discord lo mismo, esta es la respuesta de un participante:

"It's absolutely a good thing. For a number of important reasons:

1. Proof of legitimacy: a coin that gets listed on a major traditional stock exchange means that it has passed all the checks and balances of being a legit company.

2. Increased exposure: we now have investors from both the crypto markets as well as the tradiational finance markets, a significantly larger population.

3. More funding: now there will be 2 avenues of money that can be used further accelerate project development (hiring more staff/devs, equipment, lawyers, etc.).

4. Set precedent in the crypto world: (probably most importantly,) this is the first cryptocurrency that has ever had an IPO on the traditional markets and will pave the way for future companies to be able to connect the blockchain markets with trad. finance. Be assured that this is a HUGE deal to be able to connect these 2 behemoths, and will likey skyrocket the price of TRIG given first-mover advantage. Just my 2 cents. Happy to listen to differing opinions."

Otro:

"I totally agree
i think this is BIG news"

Edito, con respuesta de uno del equipo respondiendo al primero:

"That's pretty spot on, there are a couple more reasons but those are very important. Appreciate those who understand what this means explaining it a bit more.
I personally announced it at Coin Agenda, and there was applause. This is a great day for Blocksafe and an even greater day for Crypto."


----------



## psiloman (9 Ene 2018)

sabueXo dijo:


> He preguntado en el grupo de discord lo mismo, esta es la respuesta de un participante:
> 
> "It's absolutely a good thing. For a number of important reasons:
> 
> ...



Como Triggers lo pete bien (tengo para un masternodo), más casi el sueldo Nestcafé de TaaS, más unos pocos Neo y PIVX en staking, más un par de nodos de ZEN con la Vpn...más lo que se revaloriza mi cartera...me va a costar ir a trabajar este verano.

Y tengo buen horario, pero me va a costar mucho, quizá demasiado, donde vivo hace calor en verano, y hay playita de la buena ;-).


----------



## trancos123 (9 Ene 2018)

psiloman dijo:


> Como Triggers lo pete bien (tengo para un masternodo), más casi el sueldo Nestcafé de TaaS, más unos pocos Neo y PIVX en staking, más un par de nodos de ZEN con la Vpn...más lo que se revaloriza mi cartera...me va a costar ir a trabajar este verano. Y tengo buen horario, pero me va a costar mucho, quizá demasiado .
> 
> Enviado desde mi D6603 mediante Tapatalk



Joder es que con esta noticia Triggers se tendría que ir tranquilamente a los 90-100$.
Si hay otras mierdas q con solo humo y ya valen 10 veces mas.

Alguna idea de porque no esta pasando? @Juli?


----------



## PREDATOR (9 Ene 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> El "GAS" de NEO sigue subiendo.Ya esta a casi 60 pavels.
> HAce un par de semanas estaba a 25.
> 
> Como dividiendos de NEO no esta nada mal. No olvideis de reclamar los GAS en el wallet.
> ...



Hola Silver, tengo 4 fichas de NEo en Hitbtc, no me deja moverlas.Me interesa sacarlas para GAS.
Que movimiento crees mas adecuado? pasarlas a ETH y de ahi a otro exchange para comprar?
Gracias y sld.s


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (9 Ene 2018)

PREDATOR dijo:


> Hola Silver, tengo 4 fichas de NEo en Hitbtc, no me deja moverlas.Me interesa sacarlas para GAS.
> Que movimiento crees mas adecuado? pasarlas a ETH y de ahi a otro exchange para comprar?
> Gracias y sld.s



En Hitbtc no conseguí sacar la pasta ni con Ethereum ni con Bitcoin, tuve que pasarlos a Dogecoin.


----------



## silverwindow (9 Ene 2018)

Etherum y NEO a pelo,cual cerdo enloquecido

---------- Post added 09-ene-2018 at 10:51 ----------




PREDATOR dijo:


> Hola Silver, tengo 4 fichas de NEo en Hitbtc, no me deja moverlas.Me interesa sacarlas para GAS.
> Que movimiento crees mas adecuado? pasarlas a ETH y de ahi a otro exchange para comprar?
> Gracias y sld.s



Se estan quedando con tu GAs!

Manda tus NEOS al wallet oficila online, donde tu guardas el monedero,ahi podras reclamar tus GAS generados cada dia

NEO Tracker Blockchain Explorer & Wallet


Yo de hitbtc saquerapido con LTC, pero eso va como va,son unos mamones.


----------



## juli (9 Ene 2018)

psiloman dijo:


> Si para mí llevas toda la razón del mundo Juli, tengo bastantes TaaS, casi para el sueldo Nestcafé ese que comentas, y es la única moneda que no he tocado desde que la compré en ICO. Y le podría haber metído un 7X y pillar luego la subida de Btc. Ojo.
> 
> Te haré caso e investigaré la información sobre repartos, a ver si saco algo en claro, pero como comenta otro forero, no es un buena maniobra comprar TaaS en el momento bajo y vender en la presubida al reparto?. Es un movimiento pendular cíclico, con fechas exactas que van como reloj suizo. Es de lo poco predecible en este mundillo. Yo me he pillado ya unas pocas para simplemente especular. Dudo que no lleguen a 17-23 dólares en esta ocasión.
> 
> ...



Creo que deberíamos saber más de TAAS ( te he sugerido que echases un vistazo porque estoy de mudanza total todo este mes...una locura y con cosas saliendo de los rincones que hacía siglos ni sabías donde estaban...en fin ) ...éso es de lo poco que me queda claro ( también, como ya comentábamos, que su rendimiento en dividendos, con estar bien, suena a poco, efectivamente ...pero tirando del hilo seguro que vemos por dónde van los tiros ). De todos modos, aún no va un año y con los precios que mencionas...hablaríamos de un x17 x23 , que andaría en un x30 anual MÁS EL SUELDO NESCAFÉ...e insisto, en una moneda que no requiere vigilancia cpntínua, sino todo lo contrario. Joder...es un pastrollón.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Quería apuntar algo sobre Dent. Yo pillé Dent hace eones, cuando salieron...pero desde luego y aunque algo mencionase en su momento, que no lo recuerdo especialmente, lo que sí recuerdo es el empujón que le dieron muy oportunamente al inicio de este hype Divad o S.Nakamoto hace un par de meses, que supongo es lo que ha hecho de los agraciados, legión, cosa bien de agradecer.

De cualquier modo, éso no deja de ser una chorrada , pues todo lo pillado aquí pasa por el impepinable filtro de cada cual ...la vaina va de empujar todos un poquillo para tener un hilo de referencia al que acudir, y éso sí que creo que hay que hacerlo. Si alguien se siente agradecido a lo recibido ( yo lo estoy hacia foreros que echaban un cable cuando yo entré y alguno aún sigue haciéndolo ) entiendo que aportar un poco de curro es la mejor manera de expresarlo sin entrar al rollo insano de gurusitos ni poyas, cuestión que no me mola un pijo y siempre suele acarrear distorsiones gratuítas que aportan muy poco bueno, por cierto ( Aquí, el más tonto hace relojes y el más listo se la come hasta la glotis y éso sí que "ej lo ke hay"). Al final, echarle horas y alguna atención especial a algún punto concreto es algo que todos podemos hacer y que vale para todos los demás...y a éso sí que animo, sin duda. 

Va, un saludo a todos.


----------



## Parlakistan (9 Ene 2018)

Buenas, ¿alguien sabe algo de la ICO de telegram? Huele a bombazo, me interesa meter algo.


----------



## sabueXo (9 Ene 2018)

psiloman dijo:


> Como Triggers lo pete bien (tengo para un masternodo), más casi el sueldo Nestcafé de TaaS, más unos pocos Neo y PIVX en staking, más un par de nodos de ZEN con la Vpn...más lo que se revaloriza mi cartera...me va a costar ir a trabajar este verano.
> 
> Y tengo buen horario, pero me va a costar mucho, quizá demasiado, donde vivo hace calor en verano, y hay playita de la buena ;-).



Estaría bien alguien que controle abrir un hilo sobre monedas que aparte de tener su valor, ofrecen rentas mensuales, dan otra moneda o cosas por el estilo y comentar un poco que es necesario para conseguirlo y qué es lo que dan.

Yo por ejemplo, me centré en reunir TRIG y COSS (quizás no sean las mejores opciones, pero son las que vi - gracias Juli - y que podían estar al mi alcance. Solo llevo en esto 2 semanas).

Por ejemplo:

TRIG: Cada 1500 Trig, podrás crear un masternodo que dará 365 Ammo y tendrán un valor que determinará el mercado tipo NEO/GAS. No está funcionando todavía y podría variar, cancelarse o mejorar.

COSS: Cada semana te pagan en base a la cantidad de COSS que tienes en su exchange.

Etc.

---------- Post added 09-ene-2018 at 11:11 ----------

Por cierto, veo que ahora Bittrex y Binance mantienen el mismo precio para TRIG cuando hace unos días, estuvieron unos 3 días con hasta 2$ de diferencia y la wallet cerrada.

Me da a mi que estaban haciendo caja de TRIG los muy perros y ahora que han cumplido su objetivo, aquí no ha pasado nada.


----------



## juli (9 Ene 2018)

*GAMEcredits *( & MObileGo, 2 patas del mismo banco ) , otra con galones quese lo zumba calentito... merecidísimo y de lo que mola ver.

Bueno, está clarinete donde acaban los pastizales de las coins ceroceristas en este sistema de vasos comunicantes...y además, que a nahide se le olvide, que las ristras de ceros cubiertos a machete raramente no cortan sus 2demún sin un hostión del quince. 

---------- Post added 09-ene-2018 at 11:23 ----------




trancos123 dijo:


> Joder es que con esta noticia Triggers se tendría que ir tranquilamente a los 90-100$.
> Si hay otras mierdas q con solo humo y ya valen 10 veces mas.
> 
> Alguna idea de porque no esta pasando? @Juli?



Sip...vuestro jefes se están hinchando a cortos


----------



## silverwindow (9 Ene 2018)

o diria que incluso parece que se va pabajo

rarooo rarooo rarrrooo


----------



## Cayo Marcio (9 Ene 2018)

Cayo Marcio dijo:


> Acabo de meterle un poco a Obsidian (ODN), un proyecto basado en la seguridad que sacan una app de mensajería este día 24, supongo que subirá debido a ello y he aprovechado que bajó estos días con lo del bitcoin que esta barata, tiene poco supply y estaba casi rozando el dolar cuando ahora está a 0,70.
> 
> El proyecto a largo plazo no lo tengo claro pero cualquiera que quiera sacarse unas perrillas que lo mire a ver que le inspira.
> 
> Obsidian (ODN) precio, gráficos, capitalización bursátil y otras métricas | CoinMarketCap



Obsidian haciendo un buen pump, ya le tenía el ojo echado y avise por aquí, si alguien la pilló enhorabuena , he hecho un 350% desde entonces, aunque le metí poco. Me ha llamado la atención porque sigue subiendo mientras todo lo demás baja.


----------



## psiloman (9 Ene 2018)

Ojo también con SIRIN, subiendo enmedio de un entorno bajista.

Pinta bien, le tengo metido un poco desde hace unos días y ayer reforcé mi posición. Interesante sin duda.


----------



## Cayo Marcio (9 Ene 2018)

psiloman dijo:


> Ojo también con SIRIN, subiendo enmedio de un entorno bajista.
> 
> Pinta bien, le tengo metido un poco desde hace unos días y ayer reforcé mi posición. Interesante sin duda.



Yo pille en la ICO y aunque tengo pocas me está dando buen resultado.


----------



## juli (9 Ene 2018)

2 buenas morteradas dejé en ARK y GAMEcredits hace 2 días. De coña, maifrén.


A los de las coins ceroceristas...hay que subir ROIs y réditos para arriba...u os irán lastrando, poco a poco o de golpe ( sigue sin haber barridos brutales como los de antaño ). Si el Top10 os parece ciencia ficción en precio, aún hay clásicos en el TOP100 asequibles donde ir "ahorrando"...ahorros que más tarde irán haciendo x2 , x3, x0.8 ...Y MANTENIENDOLOS.

Al loro, que la avaricia rompe el saco e instalarse en cerocerismos de por vida es , cuando menos, muy erosivo. Ir echando ahorros es cansáo...pero te asegura la hucha.


----------



## Un Hombre de Provecho (9 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> *GAMEcredits *( & MObileGo, 2 patas del mismo banco ) , otra con galones quese lo zumba calentito... merecidísimo y de lo que mola ver.



Sí, ya era hora. Era desesperante ver como proyectos que son humo iban para arriba y mientras GAME saliéndose del top 100.


----------



## juli (9 Ene 2018)

carlosjulian dijo:


> Son las funcionales para el último paso de EThereum (Raiden, Bancor, OmiseGO), todas coordinan para que entre la fase serenity, la última que tienen contemplada para arrancar POS.
> 
> Ahora mismo mantienen Z-snark como transacciones privadas, que viene siendo un ZCash pero interno en la cadena, algo que hace funcional a los bloques por fuera y dentro (sharding-raiden-plasma).
> 
> ETH tiene mucho control del nuevo sistema y ha premiado a sus hijas, mi cartera la mantengo con puras hijas de ETH.



Podrías extenderte hasta donde quieras aburrirte sobre el papel de esas coins en la operativa de ETH ?

Gracias.

---------- Post added 09-ene-2018 at 12:29 ----------




Un Hombre de Provecho dijo:


> Sí, ya era hora. Era desesperante ver como proyectos que son humo iban para arriba y mientras GAME saliéndose del top 100.



Buenooo...cuenta con que la pasta de los truños o acaba en proyectos sólidos...o se evaporará...y esa "quietud" de precio es, la mayoría de las veces, un atractivo de la hoxtia para que la pasta de abajo vaya ahí...y no más arriba, cosa que además, es buena para todos ( tras el consiguiente hype de GAME , ARK, PIVX, etc... también esa pasta debería fuír hacia arriba..siguiendo la cadena ).

Enhorabuena con GAME...es de chapeau. En cuanto ví a Eijin Coin , su competencia, pasarla hace unos días por el arcén...sabía que iba a zumbar...y ahí está : Recursos de los proyectos sólidos, máh na.


----------



## silverwindow (9 Ene 2018)

EL GAS de NEO puede acabar siendo un sueldecito NESCAFE tambien.
Si NEO acaba siendo el etherum Chino (cosa que dudo pero podira ser)

Estas coins de dividendo son golosillas.
Bankera por el estilo.

Juntas unos cuantos por aqui y por alla,un poco de ojo y suerte, y ya tienes nescafe.

Es el crypto-PER,tocarse los huevos y cobrar.


----------



## Luztu (9 Ene 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> EL GAS de NEO puede acabar siendo un sueldecito NESCAFE tambien.
> Si NEO acaba siendo el etherum Chino (cosa que dudo pero podira ser)
> 
> Estas coins de dividendo son golosillas.
> ...



Hola compañero, no acabo de entenderlo bien. Yo pille NEO hace tiempo, como consigo esos dividendos en GAS? lo tengo en bitfinex, debería pasarlo a otro sitio?

Un saludo y gracias


----------



## sabueXo (9 Ene 2018)

Luztu dijo:


> Hola compañero, no acabo de entenderlo bien. Yo pille NEO hace tiempo, como consigo esos dividendos en GAS? lo tengo en bitfinex, debería pasarlo a otro sitio?
> 
> Un saludo y gracias



A su Wallet me parece. Yo no tengo.

Aquí hay una calculadora, no se como de real será:

NeoToGas - NEOGAS Calculator, Check NEO Balance & more!


----------



## plus ultra (9 Ene 2018)

Luztu dijo:


> Hola compañero, no acabo de entenderlo bien. Yo pille NEO hace tiempo, como consigo esos dividendos en GAS? lo tengo en bitfinex, debería pasarlo a otro sitio?
> 
> Un saludo y gracias



Si tienes ledger nano ahi mismo te los da tienes que reclamarlos cada cierto tiempo,en la mayoria de los exchanges no te los dan. 

Interesante el "dibujito" que esta haciendo BRK desde esta madrugada,yo diria que va a dar una subidita.


----------



## Superoeo (9 Ene 2018)

Ya tenemos confirmación oficial del listado de Raiblocks en Binance.
Veremos qué sucede a partir de ese momento.

Twitter


----------



## trancos123 (9 Ene 2018)

Triggers no hace mas que bajar (5,30$). WTF?!?!


----------



## sabueXo (9 Ene 2018)

trancos123 dijo:


> Triggers no hace mas que bajar (5,30$). WTF?!?!



Yo que se... dicen que la noticia es buena, pero no para de bajar...
 
Yo HOLD!


----------



## Cayo Marcio (9 Ene 2018)

trancos123 dijo:


> Triggers no hace mas que bajar (5,30$). WTF?!?!



Yo tampoco entiendo el motivo, este mundo cada vez me desconcierta más...cuanto más aprendo menos se.


----------



## cryp addict (9 Ene 2018)

Una duda sobre TaaS, que % dedican al "dividendo" trimestral? Es por hacer mis numeros y ver si me merece la pena entrar a estos precios.

Gracias


----------



## juli (9 Ene 2018)

cryp addict dijo:


> Una duda sobre TaaS, que % dedican al "dividendo" trimestral? Es por hacer mis numeros y ver si me merece la pena entrar a estos precios.
> 
> Gracias



Es porcentaje DE LOS BENEFICIOS DE LA BOLSA PRINCIPAL ( de memoria, creo que fueron 7 u 8 Kilos en su ICO ). 

Y sería :

- 50% para dividendos trimestrales.
- 25% para el team.
- 25% para ampliar la bolsa principal ( o sea, la bolsa crecería la mitad de lo que reparten a los holders ).

Ahora mismo deberán llevar , sobre el supuesto de los 8 Kilos : 

paso 1 : *8 KILOS* + 25% del primer trimestre ( que fueron el 38% de ROI por 1$ por el 50% de beneficios ...pues el 19% por el 25% correspondiente a incremento = 1,52 kilos ) 

paso 2 : *9,52 KILOS* + 25% del segundo reparto ( que fueron el 31% de ROI por 1$ por el 50% de beneficios ...pues el 15.5 % por el 25% correspondiente a incremento = 9.52 KILOS/100x15.5 = unos 1,47 kilos).

O sea, llevaríamos una bolsa de unos *11,99* minoyes y sobre ella tocaría repartir lo que hayan revalorizado la cartera conforme a los porcentajes de arriba ( repartirían un 50% en dividendos en Febrero y ampliarían un 25% ).

El asunto de todo ésto no es que no dé pasta...es que revalorizaciones del 76% el primer trimestre y 62% el segundo...suena a puta filfa para unos "ejpecialijtaj" del tradding .

Se supone ( pero ésto, hasta que alguien no entre EN SERIO a su discordd/telegram ...que antes de reparto, pagarán gasos, marketing, sueldos, etc... porque un x3 anual en resultados - x2 limpio - lo sacaría cualquier pelanas...incluso quedándose en los BTC y ETH con que se cubrió el ICo los rendimeintos andarían hoy en un x11 BTC y x25 ETH ( %s a vuelapluma ) ...o sea, que tú me dirás...

Aparte de éso, hay que ver si el crecimiento de la bolsa se va notando también como base sobre la que multiplicar...que debería. Igualmente, los posibles gastos de personal, etc... cada vez incidirían menos en cuanto a la mordida de beneficios.

En fin...que la idea y haber pilláo sitio en su momento, cojonudas...pero hay que destripar al dedillo esos smart contracts...el resto es desconcierto y hablar por hablar...que así estamos.


----------



## trancos123 (9 Ene 2018)

Triggers a 5$... algo hay que no sabemos.


----------



## hoppe (9 Ene 2018)

Por si acaso, no usar MEW por el momento:

MyEtherWallet compromised; BLUE team announcing MEW wallet is NOT safe; be careful with withdrawals for now. Wait for further announcements. : CryptoCurrency


----------



## Manelsm (9 Ene 2018)

trancos123 dijo:


> Triggers a 5$... algo hay que no sabemos.





Está bajando todo en general, no solo TRIGGERS. Hemos pasado de una capitalización total de 760MM a 710MM en unas horas. Ese creo que es el motivo. 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## silverwindow (9 Ene 2018)

trancos123 dijo:


> Triggers a 5$... algo hay que no sabemos.



Estaba un poco inflada,y lo de la bolsa pues parece q ni puto caso.

En todo caso ,tiene mucho q demostrar todavia,como todas.


----------



## davitin (9 Ene 2018)

Vamos pabajo otra vez.


----------



## juli (9 Ene 2018)

Cuesta de enero a plomo a 200 y sin casco???... ( para que el posterior PUMP general hasta el BILLONAZO pille a la primera oleada de la Adopción Masiva 2018 en medio de la euforia del nuevo año chinorri y los anuncios triunfalistas de la Superbowl ...y los acribillen a FOMO ??? )

Palomitaas.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (9 Ene 2018)

Hice bien en salirme de Ripple anteayer, cuando en otro foro comentaron que Coinmarket vetaba de su web a los exchanges coreanos e iban a desinflarla...liquide, gane pasta y a esperar...en Stellar no entre, no lo vi claro...de momento solo Ether, e IOTA...a ver que pasa...de Litecoin ya liquide con exiguas ganancias otra posición hace unos días...:


----------



## bubbler (9 Ene 2018)

hoppe dijo:


> Por si acaso, no usar MEW por el momento:
> 
> MyEtherWallet compromised; BLUE team announcing MEW wallet is NOT safe; be careful with withdrawals for now. Wait for further announcements. : CryptoCurrency



Es FUD, MEW se ejecuta en local (es bueno hacerse un acceso directo a la dirección correcta) e instalarse EtherAddressLookup... Lo que pretende el scammer es indicar que MEW está comprometido, que te crees una nueva wallet (en su web claro), y que luego envíes todos los fondos desde tu clave privada a la nueva wallet (usando su web, porque te ha echo creer que MEW está comprometido)...


----------



## Patanegra (9 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Cuesta de enero a plomo a 200 y sin casco???... ( para que el posterior PUMP general hasta el BILLONAZO pille a la primera oleada de la Adopción Masiva 2018 en medio de la euforia del nuevo año chinorri y los anuncios triunfalistas de la Superbowl ...y los acribillen a FOMO ??? )
> 
> Palomitaas.



mejor, manana me llegan 35 euros frescos y necesito rebajas


----------



## Latunero Incorregible (9 Ene 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> mejor, manana me llegan 35 euros frescos y necesito rebajas



Con 35€ vas a romper la banca )


----------



## Manelsm (9 Ene 2018)

Latunero Incorregible dijo:


> Con 35€ vas a romper la banca )





Conociendo a patanegra deben ser 35 mil euros.


----------



## Sam2528 (9 Ene 2018)

sigue siendo un mercado volátil pero donde con mucha formación e interés en estar informado se pueden obtener grandes beneficios


----------



## Carlos1 (9 Ene 2018)

Hola a todos.

¿Cómo veis vender ahora un poco de altcoins para refugiarse en BTC que esta teniendo una leve caída y por consiguiente está mas barato que hace unos días y esperar una nueva subida del BTC?


----------



## silverwindow (9 Ene 2018)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> ¿Cómo veis vender ahora un poco de altcoins para refugiarse en BTC que esta teniendo una leve caída y por consiguiente está mas barato que hace unos días y esperar una nueva subida del BTC?


----------



## Carlos1 (9 Ene 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


>




jajjaaj,, ya ya, es lo que tenemos los novatos, a mi lo de holdear se me da fatal, es que como si necesitase comprar y vender cada día para estar más concentrado y enfocado.

Igualmente por aquí he leído bastantes "premoniciones" finalmente acertadas, por eso preguntaba.

Un saludo.


----------



## orbeo (9 Ene 2018)

Carlos1 dijo:


> jajjaaj,, ya ya, es lo que tenemos los novatos, a mi lo de holdear se me da fatal, es que como si necesitase comprar y vender cada día para estar más concentrado y enfocado.
> 
> Igualmente por aquí he leído bastantes "premoniciones" finalmente acertadas, por eso preguntaba.
> 
> Un saludo.



Prueba y lo cuentas


----------



## carlosjulian (9 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Podrías extenderte hasta donde quieras aburrirte sobre el papel de esas coins en la operativa de ETH ?



Maestro, por lo que se entiende el problema que actualmente tiene Ethereum, es el escalamiento y eso lo sabemos, problema la cual muchas cryptos también la tienen. De aquí mismo es lo que el Hobbit critica a menudo en los comentarios de twitter puesto que no hay nadie que haya solucionado el problema de POS en general, por citar nada más esa parte del protocolo.

Actualmente lo más reciente de Ethereum fue la privacidad, y se agregó zkSNARK para privatizar transacciones (etapa Byzantium), esto lo trabajan junto a los desarrolladores de *ZCash*. Y es lógico que en la únión de la EEA aparezca ZCash justo al final. (Al final creo que Zcash se unirá a ETH).

De aquí el problema ahora es la escalabilidad, y por la hoja de ruta y los listillos se viene así (Casper - Sharding - Raiden-Plasma).

*OmiseGO* desarrolla Plasma por aparte, que viene siendo un sistema fuera de la cadena de ETH, ya que toman una cadena principal del bloque y generan infinitas cadenas laterales "hijas" para mejorar el tiempo de transacción, en millones por segundo, pero hay un problema en usar Plasma, ya que no es compatible con contratos inteligentes, entonces de aquí mismo se toman las redes de nodos de *Raiden* que funciona muy bien para intercambio de tokens y realizar micro-pagos, al igual que Plasma el mecanismo de Raiden funcionan fuera de la cadena de bloques.

El problema de Raiden es que funciona con la tecnología de canales de estado, esto es más o menos así. Si quiero mover 0.3 ETH entonces el nodo vecino debe tener al menos 0.3 ETH o más para que se conecten entre si y la transacción se haga muchísimo más rápida. Pero, ¿qué pasa si quisieras mover 200 ETH?? aquí la red no podría dar ese paso porque sería complicado encontrar un nodo vecino con al rededor de 200 ETH, entonces Raiden simplemente se enfoca para realizar pagos pequeños (de aquí se hizo también uRaiden), esto viene siendo más para pagos a futuro tipo suscripción. 

Aquí vemos entonces que el Hobbit necesita Plasma para crear millones de cadenas laterales y la tecnología de canales de estado de Raiden para poder hacer lo mismo pero en contratos inteligentes cosa que no podía hacer plasma, así juntas tendrán un escalamiento enorme (las dos se van a complementar a futuro). 

Ahora para darle más sabor a ETH, (suponiendo que ya existiese Casper por completo "POS"), se les ocurre generar Sharding, y con Sharding se obtiene la división de la cadena principal de ETH en miles si no es que millones de fragmentos, de tal forma que si ahora un bloque la dividimos en millones y además de eso posee (plasma y raiden) juntos, tendremos cientos de millones de transacciones por segundo. Tanto fuera y dentro de la cadena.

Al poder hacer ese cruce de estar tanto fuera y dentro de la cadena, pues se le pone más power al asunto, y se agrega *0xprojet * que facilita el movimiento de tokens fuera de la cadena, y sobre este 0xProjett, vienen varios proyectos ya conocidos, donde tengo mi cartera.

- Aragon
- Bancor
- District0x
- Augur
- Los que vayan saliendo

Esos son funcionales para el desarrollo de ETH, hacía la descentralización y el dominio mundial como dice Divad, y en el cual estoy de acuerdo. El futuro es ETH o


----------



## HAL 9000 (9 Ene 2018)

Qué opináis de Vechain VEN, parece que microsoft y renault están coloborando con ella. 



Yo le voy a meter unos ethers a ver. Lleva una buena subida desde que apareció en noviembre (de 0,22 a 4 euros) y desde el 6 de enero con una ligera caída respecto a ether.


----------



## arras2 (9 Ene 2018)

Carlos1 dijo:


> jajjaaj,, ya ya, es lo que tenemos los novatos, a mi lo de holdear se me da fatal, es que como si necesitase comprar y vender cada día para estar más concentrado y enfocado.
> 
> Igualmente por aquí he leído bastantes "premoniciones" finalmente acertadas, por eso preguntaba.
> 
> Un saludo.



Yo en tu lugar, si estuviera bien posicionado no me movería mucho. Como estoy mal posicionado... a esperar :XX:.


----------



## Leroy (9 Ene 2018)

Al intentar retirar los DENT de HitBTC te ponen una aviso para que te lo pienses dos veces. No se si ya lo habíais puesto por aquí:

Monitoring subsystem notice

Our monitoring systems show that DENT daemons are not stable now. Either DENT network is highly loaded or our servers are overloaded. We are handling it right now and your coins are safe. However, proceeding with withdrawal right now could lead to your transaction being delayed or stuck, until we manually process it, which in the worst case can take up to 4 weeks. 
We apologise for any inconvenience caused.

Joder, hasta 4 semanas... habrá que seguir aguantándolos.


----------



## carlosjulian (9 Ene 2018)

Leroy dijo:


> Al intentar retirar los DENT de HitBTC te ponen una aviso para que te lo pienses dos veces. No se si ya lo habíais puesto por aquí:
> 
> Monitoring subsystem notice
> 
> ...



Me parece que Divad había mencionado, que una opción de salirse de ahí era mediante DASH, no sé si siga viable. Yo solo espero unas ganancias de DENT y ahora si me salgo. Y veré si entro en KuCoin o alguna que no tenga ese problemilla.


----------



## silverwindow (9 Ene 2018)

estan diceindo por ahi que habra una ostia brutal


----------



## Oso Amoroso (9 Ene 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> estan diceindo por ahi que habra una ostia brutal



Eso lo sabe todo el mundo, la cuestion es cuando


----------



## Latunero Incorregible (9 Ene 2018)

Leroy dijo:


> Al intentar retirar los DENT de HitBTC te ponen una aviso para que te lo pienses dos veces. No se si ya lo habíais puesto por aquí:
> 
> Monitoring subsystem notice
> 
> ...



Yo tengo una que si buscas info de la transacción pone Fail, esperando estoy respuesta del soporte técnico.


----------



## Claudius (9 Ene 2018)

El wallet ligero Dash-Electrum, también ha sido parcheado basado en Electrum.

Vulnerability Found, and Patched, in Electrum Wallet - Dash Force News


----------



## jorgitonew (9 Ene 2018)

carlosjulian dijo:


> Maestro, por lo que se entiende el problema que actualmente tiene Ethereum, es el escalamiento y eso lo sabemos, problema la cual muchas cryptos también la tienen. De aquí mismo es lo que el Hobbit critica a menudo en los comentarios de twitter puesto que no hay nadie que haya solucionado el problema de POS en general, por citar nada más esa parte del protocolo.
> 
> Actualmente lo más reciente de Ethereum fue la privacidad, y se agregó zkSNARK para privatizar transacciones (etapa Byzantium), esto lo trabajan junto a los desarrolladores de *ZCash*. Y es lógico que en la únión de la EEA aparezca ZCash justo al final. (Al final creo que Zcash se unirá a ETH).
> 
> ...



todo eso es humo.
respecto a plasma,ardor da una solución más elegante y con la ventaja de que ya es producto terminado desde el 28 diciembre y todo lo de eth es un paper en desarrollo

respecto a raiden es un ln con todos los problemas que implican


----------



## arras2 (9 Ene 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> estan diceindo por ahi que habra una ostia brutal



Yo no tengo ni puta idea de esto, pero tal como funcionan los exchanges, restricciones para mover tus fichas, dificultades para retirar fiar, etc... tiene pinta de que viene. ¿Demasiado dinero generado de la nada?


----------



## Portador del Caos (9 Ene 2018)

TNB ha sido listada en Bitfinex, pero todavía no lo han notificado, siendo una coin asiatica, es posible que lo anuncien en PrimeTime Oriental, por lo que puede haber el tipico Pump esta noche)


----------



## juli (9 Ene 2018)

HALLUDA, HAMIJOS !!!

EL Block Target puede ser el tiempo en que una blockchain genera cada bloque ?

( el que estoy pipeando, tiene uno de 60 segundos ...es un tiempo "normal" de emisión de bloque ? )

Gracias.


----------



## Divad (9 Ene 2018)

Pimlico dijo:


> Ayer envié 2 ethereums a Kucoin, y hoy 24 horas después aun no me aparecen, les envió emails y no contestan...



Los enviaste desde MEW con el gas al mínimo? Lo normal es seguir el txhash y ver si se confirma en bloques. 



Leroy dijo:


> Al intentar retirar los DENT de HitBTC te ponen una aviso para que te lo pienses dos veces. No se si ya lo habíais puesto por aquí:
> 
> Monitoring subsystem notice
> 
> ...



Antes de salirte de hitbtc traza la salida más rentable. Mira la comisión más barata entre ETH, Dash, LTC, Ripple,... para irte a otra exchange y sobretodo escoge la que esté libre de mensajes de que la red está llena, lentitud,... 

Si quieres volver a surfear dent
Dent (DENT) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap


----------



## haruki murakami (9 Ene 2018)

Portador del Caos dijo:


> TNB ha sido listada en Bitfinex, pero todavía no lo han notificado, siendo una coin asiatica, es posible que lo anuncien en PrimeTime Oriental, por lo que puede haber el tipico Pump esta noche)



Ayer lo postee...el listamiento fue hace unas 16- 18 horas...cuando lo vi, inmediatamente pense que iban a pumpearse...la unica que se pumpeo fue 0x ..pero creo que solo ha subido un 50% a partir del listamiento.. de resto, BAT, MANA, FUN, Spankchain y Time New Bank...quietas.

Edito, parece que bitfinex no es una buena herramienta para pumpear aun.


----------



## michinato (9 Ene 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> todo eso es humo.
> respecto a plasma,ardor da una solución más elegante y con la ventaja de que ya es producto terminado desde el 28 diciembre y todo lo de eth es un paper en desarrollo
> 
> respecto a raiden es un ln con todos los problemas que implican




*@carlosjulian* ha dedicado un buen post a explicar como encajan en Ethereum las piezas de plasma, raiden, zkSnarks, 0x, etc.


Decir que Ardor es más elegante está bien, pero yo agradecería una explicación en plan ELI5 (explain like I'm 5 years old) de como funciona la solución de Ardor.


Así ya podemos valorar los demás. 


PD: Coincido contigo en los problemas de las LN.


----------



## Gian Gastone (9 Ene 2018)

Dicen por Telegram de RaiBlock q te deshagas de ellos en Mercatox a cualquier precio.


----------



## plus ultra (9 Ene 2018)

A los que tengais algo en mercatox en especial XRB vender pero ya,uno del team de XRB ha dicho que a vender y salir aunque sea en perdidas,ha bajado a 8$ mientras que en el resto esta a 26$.


----------



## sabueXo (9 Ene 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> A los que tengais algo en mercatox en especial XRB vender pero ya,uno del team de XRB ha dicho que a vender y salir aunque sea en perdidas,ha bajado a 8$ mientras que en el resto esta a 26$.



Tengo Dentacoin ahí. 

Entre que la moneda es mala y el exchange también. Creo que es hora de terminar con ella.

Eso sí, me ha permitido diversificar la mi cartera casi desde cero, que da gusto el dentacoin.


----------



## Gurney (9 Ene 2018)

Una noticia buena desde China:
https://www.reddit.com/r/CryptoCurr...se_goverment_bullish_news_on_crypto_expect_a/


----------



## jorgitonew (9 Ene 2018)

michinato dijo:


> *@carlosjulian* ha dedicado un buen post a explicar como encajan en Ethereum las piezas de plasma, raiden, zkSnarks, 0x, etc.
> 
> 
> Decir que Ardor es más elegante está bien, pero yo agradecería una explicación en plan ELI5 (explain like I'm 5 years old) de como funciona la solución de Ardor.
> ...



hola, aquí tienes un post de un análisis de ardor vs plasma

Ardor vs. Plasma : Ardor


----------



## silverwindow (9 Ene 2018)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> Dicen por Telegram de RaiBlock q te deshagas de ellos en Mercatox a cualquier precio.



Se han pirado los devs?


----------



## juli (9 Ene 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> EL GAS de NEO puede acabar siendo un sueldecito NESCAFE tambien.
> Si NEO acaba siendo el etherum Chino (cosa que dudo pero podira ser)
> 
> Estas coins de dividendo son golosillas.
> ...



Para sueldos Nescafé...PHORE, el fork de PIVX.

Lo comentamos a 0,7 pavos...y u Mnode eran 7.000 pavos, pues...

Pues bien, está pagando sobre los 15 Phore diarios. Que en los 6 y pico/7$ que anda ya...además de cascarte un x10 en la moneda...te unta 100$ al día ó 3000 PAVAZOS DE GAÑOTE AL MES. :: Aḿ flixxxping, maifrén :8:

Ahora, vamos a extrapolar las cifras "de carrerilla" e hipotéticamente, eh ? ) : 

El staking cobra 2/3 de lo que cobra un Mnode , con lo que stakeando se recibirían ahora mismo : 10 Phore diarias por 10.000 coins ( las de un Mnode ) , que sería 1 Phore por cada 1.000 coins al día. Es decir : 210 $ al mes por cada 1000 PHORE stakeando.

Y éso...a los precios actuales. Con lo que está clarísimo que los retornos de esta coin pasan por que su presencia en Shitland vaya en aumento. Respecto a ésto, un par de cosillas - que desde luego, malas perspectivas no le brindan, vive diox - :

1- Están a punto de sacar su marketplace de prueba. Sólo por sacar el whitepaper a limpio han hecho ATH esta semana y han remontado más de 2$ en precio ( de 4 y pico a 7 ).
2- Van a mamar del carro de PIVX clarísimamente, pues van descaradamente a su sombra. Y PIVX está a punto de abordar su roadmap 2018 que es la bomba...y sacar UNITY, su exchange descentralizado.

3- Phore se está llevando actualmente 0.7 Phore por cada bloque para budgets de marketing, personal, etc...éso , con 1.440 bloques diarios, son 1008 Phores diarias...y UN AUTÉNTICO PASTROLLÓN, a día de hoy, 30.240 Phores - unos 200.000 $ - al mes ( Para que os hagais una idea, PIVX tiene un budget mensual de 4000 PIVX - 48.000 $ -. Y según info leída esta semana, van a meter en marketing y devs lo que no está en los escritos...éso lo tienen bastante claro.

4- Ya comenté su inclinación evidente al mercado asiático. SIguen sacando versiones de twitter en japo, etc...de la pasta que mueven esos mercados, poco hay que decir. Por otro lado, centrarse en ello estartegicamente te da un nicho cojonudo a espaldas de buena parte de tu competencia Occidental.

5- Integraron a los holders de su anterior comunidad , kryptocoin ( KCK ) en un 1:1 respecto a sus chapas anteriores. El resto de la distribución fue una gan quema...para dejar el supply de salida en unos 11 minoyes...supply que es un quinto del de PIVX y deja a Phore de lo más clitoridiana a la hora de news, actualizaciones, etc , con lo que el precio debería brincar de lo lindo. Ahora mismo, el marketplace de prueba debería meterla en dos cifras con la minga...y creo que muyyy de largo. Ese es sin duda un buen movimiento mientras van encajando equipo , marketing y actualizaciones.

Por último, decir que a partir del bloque 250.000 ( en unos 2 meses ) las rewards pasarán a 2/3 del precio actual...aunque se supone que si para entonces ya se ha consolidado , y en mi opinión, tiene muchos puntos a favor para hacerlo - juzgar vosotros - Phore ya habrá subido es 30% y bastante más...o sea, que No prolemo...pero como lo leo...ahí lo dejo.

Igual que dejo un roadmap más pormeonorizado que uno anterior que ya subió un forero ( ignoro si Phorero  ).

Error 403 (Forbidden)!!1







En fin...bastantes cosas a considerar seriamente...creo. Y si Phore no cae ( y con 200.000 pavos al mes y un team de 13 tipos y el Zerocoin niqueláo y operativo por la patilla...no tendría porqué ) ...una opción actualmente de lo más jugoso gracias a ese supply amputado y una estrategia de recompensas para usuarios y equipo, bestial.

Finalmente, dejo link a un team , que para ser el "de salida" pinta bastante completito.

Team


----------



## axier (9 Ene 2018)

Esta ICO parece interesante, si se asocia con booking, etc...podría ser un buen proyecto, habrá que meterle algo...
¿Qué os parece?
TravelFlex - Su prÃ³xima ICO


----------



## Patanegra (9 Ene 2018)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> Dicen por Telegram de RaiBlock q te deshagas de ellos en Mercatox a cualquier precio.



tengo raiblocks en Kucoin, esos tambien?


----------



## Divad (9 Ene 2018)

carlosjulian dijo:


> Maestro, por lo que se entiende el problema que actualmente tiene Ethereum, es el escalamiento y eso lo sabemos, problema la cual muchas cryptos también la tienen. De aquí mismo es lo que el Hobbit critica a menudo en los comentarios de twitter puesto que no hay nadie que haya solucionado el problema de POS en general, por citar nada más esa parte del protocolo.
> 
> Actualmente lo más reciente de Ethereum fue la privacidad, y se agregó zkSNARK para privatizar transacciones (etapa Byzantium), esto lo trabajan junto a los desarrolladores de *ZCash*. Y es lógico que en la únión de la EEA aparezca ZCash justo al final. (Al final creo que Zcash se unirá a ETH).
> 
> ...



Muy buena explicación! :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

Añado el vídeo del profe
[youtube]QpdRgNM4Xa0[/youtube]

Para tener unas vistas de los cambios que vendrán 8:


----------



## juli (9 Ene 2018)

axier dijo:


> Esta ICO parece interesante, si se asocia con booking, etc...podría ser un buen proyecto, habrá que meterle algo...
> ¿Qué os parece?
> TravelFlex - Su prÃ³xima ICO



Me da que en 2018 nos vamos a jartar de lanzamientos, ICOs y presales de empresas consagradas globalmente lanzando sus pinitos en la blockchain...con trillones de fulanos a la espera y que se van a ir 2demún aunque sean truños en néctar...( y muchas de ésas sí que van a ser como las ICOs de hace tiempo en plan "pillar, ROI x5,,,y que se mueran los feos..." ).

Gracias por el apunte Axier, que lo último que quisiera es ofender, por diox...pero va a ser que m'espero al DVD con guita en la saca, pues... y no por la ICO que propones en concreto que puede ser la bomba...sino en general...

Al loro con la pasta...que ésto de las cryptos es como 10 parientas de compritas, y lo mismo luego hay que quedarse viendo pasar unos trenes del copón desde la barrera, eh ??? .

Va a haber CHOLLOS...Va a haberlos, SEGURÍSIMO. Paciencia , que a las balas, hay que sacarles PÚS.


----------



## Gian Gastone (9 Ene 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> tengo raiblocks en Kucoin, esos tambien?




No, solo en el exchange Mercatox.
El equipo de Raiblocks parece ser que tienen algun problema co ese exchange.


----------



## rubioo (9 Ene 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> estan diceindo por ahi que habra una ostia brutal



A nivel de todas las cryptos?


----------



## StalkerTlön (9 Ene 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> A los que tengais algo en mercatox en especial XRB vender pero ya,uno del team de XRB ha dicho que a vender y salir aunque sea en perdidas,ha bajado a 8$ mientras que en el resto esta a 26$.



Joer, llevo intentando sacarlo días...::


----------



## Gurney (9 Ene 2018)

Más consensos: Enigma and Ethlend Partner to bring Secret Contracts to Decentralized Lending

---------- Post added 09-ene-2018 at 19:09 ----------

A todo esto...Qtum formando un suelo?
Qtum (QTUM) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap


----------



## carlosjulian (9 Ene 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> hola, aquí tienes un post de un análisis de ardor vs plasma
> 
> Ardor vs. Plasma : Ardor



Maestro, buen artículo, pero hay cosas que agregar aún y es importante que las sepamos todos. Tanto Ardor como Plasma dan una solución de escalado, para crear bloques laterales o bloques niños de los bloques principales, y la gran diferencia está en el proceso de validación en la cadena y seguridad.

En Plasma se realiza un consenso general y la validación es individual en los bloques hijos por minero, pero para ello se necesita estar bajo el protocolo de Casper, puesto que quien quiera validar un bloque necesita "apostar", con esto se evita que alguien genere fraude o robo.

En Ardor esto no es posible, en Ardor hasta los mineros falsificadores pueden validar las operaciones y estos se agregan a la misma cadena principal de Ardor, con ello ponen en riesgo la seguridad, cosa que no han solucionado hasta ahora. (hasta donde sé).

El problema que conlleva con la validación de falsificadores es que las personas pierdan, en cambio en Plasma y Casper pueden recuperar sus fondos cuando se detecte algún bloqueo en los bloques.

Aquí mismo lo dice el Hobbit en un Tweet cuando lo acusaban de "robar" las ideas de los bloques hijos de Ardor.

Twitter

No se necesita tener un papel de ruta, para decir que se trata de un proyecto grande, tal como 0xproject, por ejemplo TRON tiene un gran paper copiado de varios proyectos, y no es un proyecto funcional.


----------



## juli (9 Ene 2018)

Gurney dijo:


> Más consensos: Enigma and Ethlend Partner to bring Secret Contracts to Decentralized Lending
> 
> ---------- Post added 09-ene-2018 at 19:09 ----------
> 
> ...



...y todo ello bendecido por el sacrosanto MIT.

Enigma...Pelotazo sí o sí. Cantaíto estaba...(por cierto...a puntito de ATH tras unos días de siesta que le van venirrrr.... ahorita veremos...) :fiufiu:


----------



## fary (9 Ene 2018)

Esta triggers baratita... veis bien meter algo?


----------



## Meetic (9 Ene 2018)

Ostras me decidí ayer meterle a la moneda de Disney y ya ha subido en un día de 3.7 a 5.25$. No sé si holdear DragonChain o vender y mirar otras.


----------



## jijito (9 Ene 2018)

Alguien sabe por que el volumen de enigma es tan sumamente bajo?


----------



## Latunero Incorregible (9 Ene 2018)

axier dijo:


> Esta ICO parece interesante, si se asocia con booking, etc...podría ser un buen proyecto, habrá que meterle algo...
> ¿Qué os parece?
> TravelFlex - Su prÃ³xima ICO



Yo estoy dentro con poquita cosa,pinta muy bien. Con referido 1.5% adicional, me gusta el hecho de la tarjeta y con quien tienen acuerdos

TravelFlex - Your Next ICO


----------



## Fercas7 (9 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> ...y todo ello bendecido por el sacrosanto MIT.
> 
> Enigma...Pelotazo sí o sí. Cantaíto estaba...(por cierto...a puntito de ATH tras unos días de siesta que le van venirrrr.... ahorita veremos...) :fiufiu:



Como ves meterle a Enigma ahora? No quiero perderme el tren


----------



## jijito (9 Ene 2018)

Fercas7 dijo:


> Como ves meterle a Enigma ahora? No quiero perderme el tren



Yo esperaria, porque lo mismo que sube cae como una piedra hasta hacer suelo y respetar la tendencia


----------



## haruki murakami (9 Ene 2018)

NEO ahora si va a por DASH....y ya siento que dentro de poco DASH va a la luna...solo presentimiento mio... pero creo que va a ser algo parecido a lo que le paso a Ripple..despues de bajar del 2 al puesto 7 u 8, no recuerdo...se fue al 2 con un x12 (hasta ahora)

DASH hasta los 5,000?


----------



## PREDATOR (9 Ene 2018)

Bueno voy a hacer una pequeña aportacion.
Creo que puede ser algo diferente.

BTP ICO Token Sale -- Trade revenue generating property anywhere on Bitproperty's platform.

Aun no ha salido la ICO.
Han comprado una central de energia solar, esto es ya algo que demuestra el caracter del proyecto, es algo tangible.
Que opinais?

Bitproperty


----------



## juli (9 Ene 2018)

Fercas7 dijo:


> Como ves meterle a Enigma ahora? No quiero perderme el tren



Ni idea...pero llevo un morteradón...y me corro tóa...la veo monedón 2018.

A mí me encantaría verla hoy en TOP50...después del veto del puto Bittrex a los tokens de ETH...qué menos !...

Meterle o no ?? Eso ya , respóndelo tú, maifrén.

___________________________________________________________


El *Purple Lambo* está rugiendo... junto con Waves, Ark y otras de ese perfil que ya comentamos, andan en ATH o rozando...( fala Komodo, que sepremos que arre )


Spoiler



[youtube]708mjaHTwKc[/youtube]




Por cierto...alucinante cómo se equilibran las posiciones en los barridos echando a las "huchas" más solidas..para volver a salir a "pescar"... Si ésa estrategia se generaliza o lo está haciendo...tenderá al HODL fiel ( y a minimizar los gigantescos barridos de antaño - probablemente por una masa significativamente amplia de criptogente cada vez más solvente y ya razonablemente informada del medio - tal vez también maletines con sus consignas clarísimas - que tiende a ocupar el TOP de himbersión y establecer jerarquías robustas en Shitland...aunque lleguen manadas de nuevos usuarios más "alocáos" o inexpertos ). Y éso puede dar MUUUCHA SOLIDeZ a Shitland como medio...MUUCHA SOLIDEZ...

Cómo va evolucionando y matizándose todo...


----------



## haruki murakami (9 Ene 2018)

axier dijo:


> Esta ICO parece interesante, si se asocia con booking, etc...podría ser un buen proyecto, habrá que meterle algo...
> ¿Qué os parece?
> TravelFlex - Su prÃ³xima ICO



*Que tan serio es que tengan ya relaciones con AirBNB, Hilton, Expedia, British Airways, expedia, booking.com, * o solo estan en negociaciones...los del team, no veo que teengan mucha experiencia..no veo advisors tampoco..tal vez me pierdo de algo..lo he visto muy por encima


----------



## paketazo (9 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> NEO ahora si va a por DASH....y ya siento que dentro de poco DASH va a la luna...solo presentimiento mio... pero creo que va a ser algo parecido a lo que le paso a Ripple..despues de bajar del 2 al puesto 7 u 8, no recuerdo...se fue al 2 con un x12 (hasta ahora)
> 
> DASH hasta los 5,000?



Toca aburrimiento en Dash, también hay que entender que saltó de 700$ a 1600$ del tirón.

Aquí, en estos mercados, se trata de aburrir al personal...algo que no es muy difícil, pues el costo de oportunidad de estar en otros proyectos que se mueven más rápidamente deja la sensación de estar mal posicionado.

En cuanto al futuro inmediato de Dash...pues creo que cuanto menos suba ahora, más lo hará luego cuando traiga alguna noticia relevante a la palestra.

A diario tiene buenas noticias, como nuevos exchangers, nuevas pools, mineros más eficientes, más nodos, más usuarios...pero a una moneda de categoría se le exige mucho más, y ahora todos están pendientes de algo más grandioso que decante la balanza.

Si la cagase con Evolution, que podría ser, aquí no hay ciencia exacta, pues a remar le toca.

NEO creo que se la papa hoy mismo, viene muy fuerte desde hace semanas, y el volumen lo certifica. Quizá la vea con más autoridad que otras que capitalizan más del estilo de Cardano, Tron o Stellar...pero lo que yo diga al mercado se la suda.

Acaso Terra en su día no era la estrella del IBEX tecnológico y todos afirmaban que no llevar en cartera esta acción era de ineptos...

La historia siempre se repite con matices diferentes, y aquí, se repetirá, no tengo dudas.

Un saludo


----------



## PREDATOR (9 Ene 2018)

Curiosa grafica, a ver si algún experto puede analizarla mejor.
Parece que la pariedad NEO/ETH se mantiene desde hace unos meses.


----------



## silverwindow (9 Ene 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Hola chicos, os veo ocupadísimos cazando "valor" (y pasta)... mientras los chicos del BTC andan por ahí noqueados; me alegro por el Hilo Alts.
> 
> Os dejo una pregunta para loa que atesoráis ETHs:
> 
> ...




En mew supongo q se puede cobrar no? Es token


----------



## juli (9 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> NEO ahora si va a por DASH....y ya siento que dentro de poco DASH va a la luna...solo presentimiento mio... pero creo que va a ser algo parecido a lo que le paso a Ripple..despues de bajar del 2 al puesto 7 u 8, no recuerdo...se fue al 2 con un x12 (hasta ahora)
> 
> DASH hasta los 5,000?



Ya hablamos de éso hace tiempo...Dash siempre va a su puta bola. Sabe perfectamente lo que hace y va a su ritmo...no le importa seguir sus planes a espaldas de los demás...Va a lo suyo.

Y nope...Evolution no se quedará corto. Hará lo que tenga que hacer, tal cual...mientras tanto, ni mover una ceja. A Dash se la pela ir a Londres y dejar a la audiencia global sin su ración de bomba...o quitarse de enmedio en pleno podium, como ya hizo en primavera...

A quien yo sí veo dependiente de los medios y/o el candelabro, es al dueto Ver-Jihan... Ésos sí necesitan golpes de efecto y demostrar que están ahí...demostrarlo " a nivel de usuario raso".

Los 5...o 7.000 de Chucky ( 1/2 BTC...algo tremendamente simbólico para ellos ) sí que los veo mascáos...y efectistas... Creo que es a BTC Cash a quien le toca marcar paquete...

---------- Post added 09-ene-2018 at 20:34 ----------




Negrofuturo dijo:


> Hola chicos, os veo ocupadísimos cazando "valor" (y pasta)... mientras los chicos del BTC andan por ahí noqueados; me alegro por el Hilo Alts.
> 
> Os dejo una pregunta para loa que atesoráis ETHs:
> 
> ...



Yo tengo las wallets petadas de todo tipo de airdrops...

Por cierto...a ver cuando te pasas alguna radiografia - y pié de foto - del pato negro... Saber en las que anda, daría mucha libertad y se ven cosas rapidillas bien jugosas para hacer alguna entrada...


----------



## Carlos1 (9 Ene 2018)

Como mola ahora mismo la página de Kucoin, se te desaparecen y aparecen los activos como por arte de magia...::


----------



## carlosjulian (9 Ene 2018)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Como mola ahora mismo la página de Kucoin, se te desaparecen y aparecen los activos como por arte de magia...::



Me pasó ayer lo mismo en HitBTC y me dio un mini-infarto.


----------



## Carlos1 (9 Ene 2018)

carlosjulian dijo:


> Me pasó ayer lo mismo en HitBTC y me dio un mini-infarto.




A los de Kucoin les suele pasar a ciertas horas que se ve que van petadísimos, normal, después de duplicar el número de usuarios en muy poco tiempo.

Después todo vuelve a la normalidad.


----------



## perdido_en_criptos (9 Ene 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Hola chicos, os veo ocupadísimos cazando "valor" (y pasta)... mientras los chicos del BTC andan por ahí noqueados; me alegro por el Hilo Alts.
> 
> Os dejo una pregunta para loa que atesoráis ETHs:
> 
> ...



Diría que es SCAM. Te piden la clave privada, y se la va a dar su puta madre :XX:


----------



## Claudius (9 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Ya hablamos de éso hace tiempo...Dash siempre va a su puta bola. Sabe perfectamente lo que hace y va a su ritmo...no le importa seguir sus planes a espaldas de los demás...Va a lo suyo.
> 
> Y nope...Evolution no se quedará corto. Hará lo que tenga que hacer, tal cual...mientras tanto, ni mover una ceja. A Dash se la pela ir a Londres y dejar a la audiencia global sin su ración de bomba...o quitarse de enmedio en pleno podium, como ya hizo en primavera...
> 
> ...



Pues esa a lo mejor os peta el wallet.
Lawbreakers created a Scam of 7% Airdrop


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (9 Ene 2018)

Coinsmarket sigue en estado catatónico. Están con cambio de servidores, dicen. Pero ya va para 5 días. Justo cuando compré una shitcoin nueva,Madcoin, para ver si sonaba la flauta y como sólo está ahí, es como si estuviera congelada.


----------



## Ikkyu (9 Ene 2018)

SportyFi (SPF) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap

Blockchain para apuestas en eventos deportivos... Tiene buena pinta y el market cap no es aun muy grande, la veo haciendose un x2 o x3 tranquilamente de aqui a no mucho


----------



## plus ultra (9 Ene 2018)

Lo que les decia ayer (creo) referente a hacer hold y estar informados, y por aqui creo que alguno compro para cuando llegara este momento,estoy hablando de BTCD.

Para cambiar tus BTCD a KMD hay que entrar en la web http://ico.komodoplatform.com/ crear una direccion nueva y hacer el intercambio en 24-48 horas,por que?por si hay problemas de tiempo a solucionarlos antes del 15 que es la fecha del intercambio final.


----------



## ClanesDeLaLuna (9 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Para sueldos Nescafé...PHORE, el fork de PIVX.
> 
> Lo comentamos a 0,7 pavos...y u Mnode eran 7.000 pavos, pues...
> 
> ...



Qué buena pinta Phore. Igual me posiciono aunque sea tarde, a ver si estoy a tiempo.


----------



## horik (9 Ene 2018)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Coinsmarket sigue en estado catatónico. Están con cambio de servidores, dicen. Pero ya va para 5 días. Justo cuando compré una shitcoin nueva,Madcoin, para ver si sonaba la flauta y como sólo está ahí, es como si estuviera congelada.



Tradesatoshi también apenas tira, tengo unas shitcoins sin poder mover en estos exchanges.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (9 Ene 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Hola chicos, os veo ocupadísimos cazando "valor" (y pasta)... mientras los chicos del BTC andan por ahí noqueados; me alegro por el Hilo Alts.
> 
> Os dejo una pregunta para loa que atesoráis ETHs:
> 
> ¿ Os han regado con el Airdrop de Tron?



https://medium.com/@Tronfoundation/statement-on-scam-of-7-airdrop-1a213adce8d4

http://cryptogeeks.com/scam-alert-be-advised-tron-airdrop-advertised-twitter-scam-they-are-trying-deceive-people-revealing

Como de costumbre, recomiendas pelotazos por egolatría sin importarte si algún usuario sale desplumado. ¿Vas a pedir disculpas por publicitar una estafa sin haber investigado nada antes? Por saber si tienes algo de vergüenza.


----------



## silverwindow (9 Ene 2018)

mejor borra el mensaje negrofuturo, es un scam


----------



## haruki murakami (9 Ene 2018)

Por el hilo de Basic Attention...en redit..andan diciendo que ellos no compran lambo...van por el BATmobil


----------



## Ponlastuyasaremojar (9 Ene 2018)

perdido_en_criptos dijo:


> Diría que es SCAM. Te piden la clave privada, y se la va a dar su puta madre :XX:



Creo que no, lo que te pide es usar un wallet del que tengas clave privada. No tengo ethers en cold storage, alguien confirma?


----------



## joTTa (9 Ene 2018)

Estaba tratando de sacarme una tarjeta wirex de esas y no funciona. y he leído esto:

Wirex not working - Crypto Mining Blog

If you are using a service that still has functioning Visa prepaid debit card powered by BTC or another crypto please feel free to share the name of the service as most likely they are using an alternative card issuer. The chances are however that other Visa card issuers like WaveCrest might have also received the same order from Visa to shut down the cards of their crypto partners.


On a side note, we are hearing that in some European countries more and more banks are starting to refuse to accept banks transfers coming from crypto exchanges after being advised to do so from their central banks. Apparently there is something cooking in the EU regarding crypto and this year we might actually see some sort of regulation coming up on a European Union level and we are yet to see if it will be for good or for bad.


----------



## silverwindow (9 Ene 2018)

Monero lo esta haciendo bastante bien ultimamente.

Narcos seal of approval. :-D


----------



## juli (9 Ene 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Juli, mira a ver si me puedes confirmar si en una wallet que tengas ETH te han llovido Trones del cielo.



TRON...nada...en una sí me han llegado "Tronix".

Lo que he flixpáo es lo de Xenon...menudo porrón de éso han mandado , no ?


----------



## besto (9 Ene 2018)

Hola,
Hay run run de que tron trx es un scam, parece que el whitepaper es copiado y ahora bastantes dudas sobre el proyecto. Como gtc parece estar relacionado con tron toca desconfiar y andar al loro.
El otro día la veía bien, hoy no tanto aunque todavía tengo pasta metida aquí.
Veremos... intentarán hypearla y subirla a saco en breve, no sé yo si lo conseguiran....

Edito: Por si acaso, he vendido todo, seguiré observandola pero claramente esta relacionada con tron y si eso hace unos dias era positivo ahora es lo contrario. Una pena porque tenía buena pinta.


----------



## haruki murakami (9 Ene 2018)

El que quiera algo como GTC para juegos...entonces piensen en FLIP..la ICO acabó hace unos días... Superhypeada..estan metidos los de electronic arts...y si se leen el roadmap y el whitepaper se van a dar cuenta que estos juegos no son de gatitos ni de perritos... Estos lo van a petar...metedle a FLIP tan pronto salgan...estos son grandes ligas con mucha experiencia en juegos y mas de 2 millones de usuarios totalmente propios...yo le voy a meter algo..parece que saldran en etherdelta.


----------



## Claudius (9 Ene 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Así que era falso?



Un scam, ya te ha contado el compañero que pedía la clave privada.
Borra el post anda.


----------



## silverwindow (9 Ene 2018)

si,borra el post no vayas a joder a alguien poniendo esas mierdas aqui.


----------



## jorge (9 Ene 2018)

Cómo veis BAT?? Tengo 500 pavos parados y me gusta.


----------



## silverwindow (9 Ene 2018)

besto dijo:


> Hola,
> Hay run run de que tron trx es un scam, parece que el whitepaper es copiado y ahora bastantes dudas sobre el proyecto. Como gtc parece estar relacionado con tron toca desconfiar y andar al loro.
> El otro día la veía bien, hoy no tanto aunque todavía tengo pasta metida aquí.
> Veremos... intentarán hypearla y subirla a saco en breve, no sé yo si lo conseguiran....



tron scam?

Aqui dice q el funder vendio 6 billones y se piro


----------



## trancos123 (9 Ene 2018)

besto dijo:


> Hola,
> Hay run run de que tron trx es un scam, parece que el whitepaper es copiado y ahora bastantes dudas sobre el proyecto. Como gtc parece estar relacionado con tron toca desconfiar y andar al loro.
> El otro día la veía bien, hoy no tanto aunque todavía tengo pasta metida aquí.
> Veremos... intentarán hypearla y subirla a saco en breve, no sé yo si lo conseguiran....



Joder, llevo 2000$ en gtc, tenia esperanzas de hacer un pqueño pelotazo


----------



## silverwindow (9 Ene 2018)

Tron esta cayendo a plomo


----------



## silverwindow (9 Ene 2018)

Si,siempre me ha parecido un puto truño hypeadisimo.
Pero bueno,el titulo del hilo,es el titulo del hilo.


----------



## iaGulin (9 Ene 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Pues menos mal, ya pensaba que el mercado había perdido completamente la cordura. )



Yo me deshice de todas con la subida de ayer a 1600 sat... a pesar de eso estoy convencido de que volverá a subir... pero prefiero apostar a otras con menos rumores detrás.


----------



## juli (9 Ene 2018)

itsuga dijo:


> Yo le meti ayer y desde que esta en bitfinex esta casi a 1.
> 
> Si algun youtuber famoso promociona BAT, harto de la monetización de youtube puede pegar pelotazo.
> 
> El dev team parece bueno y el navegador brave lo estoy provando hoy y de momento ya no veo los putos anuncios tapandome los posts xD



Bueno ? Creo que el punta de lanza fue el creador del javascript.

Si recordais, BAT fue la ICo en la que un pollo se plantó con la mitad de TODA la pasta del ICO...y pum-pum! ...se acabó la ICO.

La solté en alguna descarga de esas de urgencia por ser lo que más a mano tenia en Tokens de ETH...y fue de esas que luego te olvidas de reponer...pero siempre me encantó BAT y bien que la moví en el hilo. Eran aquellas fechas en que una milmillonaria cerocerista daba sensación de arrastrar una losa inmensa para llegar a 1 $. A unos 10/12 cts creo que llegó...y salió a mercado a unos 30, algo así.

Holdear Dash ...o LTC ( con la confusión que montó el puto Lee con Jihan cuando resucitó tras año y pico en como total ( gracias paketazo ! ) y hubo que morderse las pelotas y aguantarla en 1o, 12 16 pavos , creyendo que te ibas a llevar un x2 por el retrete... ) ya han sido reconocidos como ejemplo de HODL y felicitados sus holders...pero ojo también no con ETH, sino con el aguante de quienes llevan/mos con "Tokens-lentejitas" desde Junio/hulio...cuando el barridón de Nakamoto nos dejó los portfolios a 1/3 de su valor y BTC cada día metía un 5% más de dominancia...no nos dejamos ethers, Litecoins, Dashes...por aquellos "truñetes" que nos miraban , cada día más baratas , con cara de mirar a un gilipollas premium...( o era que se la veía yo ??? )

Ahora , aunque ahora parezca que cualquier truño puede romper 1% desde 5 ceros más atrás y además fácil, está siendo tiempo de cosecha...qué cojones !!! Pero llegar con muchas de esas pilladas a minicéntimos, ya hubo que currárselo, ya...

Enhorabuena a los holders de tokens de ETH...y jejeje...en especial a Divad , por pelmazo y majete 

*edito : Bancor, Enigma, Bat, Raiden, We trust, Matchpool, GAMEcredits, Dent, Lunyr...ATH !!! * ...Que se mueran los feos, veiveee...  :


Spoiler


----------



## Periplo (9 Ene 2018)

Veo que XRP esta en caida libre o es una correccion sanota?


----------



## Meetic (9 Ene 2018)

Boscoin que está a punto de salir en Kucoin como la veis?


----------



## latostat (9 Ene 2018)

Ojo a lo de Tron que si no encuentra suelo podemos estar presenciando el fin de fiestas de las alts basadas en humo y marketing. Es una de las fichas grandes del dominó, mi quiniela para el chupinazo de fin de fiestas era Verge, Tron o Cardano.


----------



## Divad (9 Ene 2018)

El libro que todo queda registrado es el que está más capado... pero que de tanto seguirlo acabas cazando al bot de turno... ::

Kucoin QLC-ETH




Spoiler



Así suben las criptos


----------



## kpik (9 Ene 2018)

Nadie más lleva QLC? Ya lo he dicho por el grupo de Telegram, pero os recomiendo echarle un vistazo, hoy ha subido un 40% y algo me dice que se viene una buena subida...


EDIT: No te había leido Divad, pero aprovecho para preguntaros vuestra oinión del proyecto (perdonad si lo habéis comentado anteriormente, no suelo poder leer el hilo mucho)


----------



## juli (9 Ene 2018)

latostat dijo:


> Ojo a lo de Tron que si no encuentra suelo podemos estar presenciando el fin de fiestas de las alts basadas en humo y marketing. Es una de las fichas grandes del dominó, mi quiniela para el chupinazo de fin de fiestas era Verge, Tron o Cardano.



El que a un x5 no se curre un ROI de la mitad como mínimo a proyectos con cuajo, está piráo, vamos...directamente...


----------



## ClanesDeLaLuna (9 Ene 2018)

capica dijo:


> Nadie más lleva QLC? Ya lo he dicho por el grupo de Telegram, pero os recomiendo echarle un vistazo, hoy ha subido un 40% y algo me dice que se viene una buena subida...
> 
> 
> EDIT: No te había leido Jul, ¿Que opinas del proyecto? (perdonad si lo habéis comentado anteriormente, no suelo poder leer el hilo mucho)



Cuál es el grupo de telegram?


----------



## kpik (10 Ene 2018)

ClanesDeLaLuna dijo:


> Cuál es el grupo de telegram?



Criptotradingburbuja (tampoco está muy activo, muchísimo menos que el foro)


----------



## juli (10 Ene 2018)

Ni idea, *Capica*...de qué va ?

( para que algunos nuevos perciban lo importante que puede ser amarrar lo trincado...que creo que es práctico dejar claro - a los nuevos, los foreros ya con tralla, allá ellos y los riesgos a asumir -...yo no me entero ya en ETH del 70% de los proyectos que mencionais ...e intento centrarme en asegurar posiciones ventajosas en tokens a proyectos sólidos , vaciar carteras viejas, crear nuevas sin comprometer con tokens que deje ya en free ride, etc... Los tokens de ETH dan su curro... )


----------



## Divad (10 Ene 2018)

capica dijo:


> Nadie más lleva QLC? Ya lo he dicho por el grupo de Telegram, pero os recomiendo echarle un vistazo, hoy ha subido un 40% y algo me dice que se viene una buena subida...
> 
> 
> EDIT: No te había leido Divad, pero aprovecho para preguntaros vuestra oinión del proyecto (perdonad si lo habéis comentado anteriormente, no suelo poder leer el hilo mucho)



Lo siento, últimamente he dejado de leer para seguir el baile de números en el libro contable. 

Antes de que salga el rumor o la noticia lo verás reflejado en el libro contable entrando en soporte y saliendo en techo


----------



## Divad (10 Ene 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Yo he dejado de mirar gráficas, únicamente en las entradas si algo me parece a un precio razonable, no porque sea inútil (que no lo es), sino porque prefiero no centrarme demasiado en en esta actividad, absorve tu existencia.



Las velas sirven para ver si hay ballenas entrando con fuerza o saliéndose, pero no nos dicen si irá para arriba o para abajo. Por ello está el libro contable que nos va guiando el camino que tendrá la vela


----------



## kpik (10 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Ni idea, *Capica*...de qué va ?
> 
> ( para que algunos nuevos perciban lo importante que puede ser amarrar lo trincado...que creo que es práctico dejar claro - a los nuevos, los foreros ya con tralla, allá ellos y los riesgos a asumir -...yo no me entero ya en ETH del 70% de los proyectos que mencionais ...e intento centrarme en asegurar posiciones ventajosas en tokens a proyectos sólidos , vaciar carteras viejas, crear nuevas sin comprometer con tokens que deje ya en free ride, etc... Los tokens de ETH dan su curro... )



En resumidas cuentas es un token de NEO que permite compartir wifi, y quiere llegar a ser una red de telecomunicación descentralizada basada en el blockchain.


----------



## carlosjulian (10 Ene 2018)

Me quedé atorado en la ola de DENT, quiero salir pero lo haría con negativos, mejor me espero otra oleada...

Excelente cazerias amiguoss!


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (10 Ene 2018)

capica dijo:


> Nadie más lleva QLC? Ya lo he dicho por el grupo de Telegram, pero os recomiendo echarle un vistazo, hoy ha subido un 40% y algo me dice que se viene una buena subida...
> 
> 
> EDIT: No te había leido Divad, pero aprovecho para preguntaros vuestra oinión del proyecto (perdonad si lo habéis comentado anteriormente, no suelo poder leer el hilo mucho)




Entré en QLC hace unos días gracias a una recomendación en este hilo. En un día rojo está subiendo como una espartana y lleva poco tiempo, subtoken del todopoderoso NEO y con ese halo que envuelve a algunos proyectos chinos que intuyes que pueden petarlo. 

No deja de ser un concepto parecido a Dent enfocado al mundo chino, y Dent ha sido una de las estrellas del último mes.

Es aún bastante desconocida y con capitalización relativamente baja, también opino que puede pegar un gran estirón estos días/semanas.


----------



## Atheist (10 Ene 2018)

Yo me salgo de GTC. Me está dando mal rollito lo de Tron, aunque de momento no le está afectando en la cotización.


----------



## Parlakistan (10 Ene 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Creo que fue ayer noche cuando un youtuber que maneja mucha pasta y se dedica a las criptomonedas, dijo que iba a compra Tron, y argumentaba que él no se fijaba en la capitalización, sino en el precio de la moneda y la comunidad... Pues a ver qué cara debe tener ahora... Éste no puso 1000 euros o 10000... o 20000... Éste mete de una tacada 15 0 20 bitcoins.::



Y quien es el pavo? Más que nada para no seguirle.


----------



## iaGulin (10 Ene 2018)

Justin Sun acaba de anunciar un anuncio en twitter xD

Twitter


----------



## jorgitonew (10 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Ni idea, *Capica*...de qué va ?
> 
> ( para que algunos nuevos perciban lo importante que puede ser amarrar lo trincado...que creo que es práctico dejar claro - a los nuevos, los foreros ya con tralla, allá ellos y los riesgos a asumir -...yo no me entero ya en ETH del 70% de los proyectos que mencionais ...e intento centrarme en asegurar posiciones ventajosas en tokens a proyectos sólidos , vaciar carteras viejas, crear nuevas sin comprometer con tokens que deje ya en free ride, etc... Los tokens de ETH dan su curro... )



hola, juli...

tu que vives el mundo purpura , que significa lo que han implementado de upf???

y otra cosa, me meto en el discord de pivx y es que esta lleno de canales... cual de todos es en mejor para enterarse de lo que se está desarrollando y como evoluciona sin tener que leer toda la morrala que escribe la gente en un chat??


----------



## StalkerTlön (10 Ene 2018)

Le he metido algo a DeepBrain Chain (DBC), ¿como veis este proyecto?


----------



## Cayo Marcio (10 Ene 2018)

Vaya pump de Xenon 125% en 1 hora,creo que es el valor mas alto que he visto desde que estoy en el criptomundo ,ademas de 400% en las últimas 24 horas..y yo que nunca me entero de estas cosas...


----------



## latostat (10 Ene 2018)

StalkerTlön dijo:


> Le he metido algo a DeepBrain Chain (DBC), ¿como veis este proyecto?



Yo me acabo de salir viendo lo de Tron, lo tengo desde el mes pasado, le he hecho un x5 y me salgo, ya he arriesgado demasiado. Hablábamos el otro día que postear para decir los valores que iban a subir ya no tenía mérito porque subía todo, yo creo que es hora de subir el nivel, dar un paso al frente y comentar cuando nos salgamos de un valor. Para mí DBC siempre ha sido un proyecto humo, mezclas criptomonedas+IA y todo explota a nivel de marketing, es un proyecto que tiene a mucha gente spameándolo por foros pero tras los dos mensajes de humo de sus fans vienen acusaciones de imparciales diciendo lo que nadie puede obviar, que es vaporware. Yo no le veo más recorrido a corto plazo, 500 millones de marketcap, que puede hacer un x2 más pues sí..pero lo veo corrigiendo corto y a larga explotando. Es sólo mi opinión, que tengas suerte.


----------



## juli (10 Ene 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> hola, juli...
> 
> tu que vives el mundo purpura , que significa lo que han implementado de upf???
> 
> y otra cosa, me meto en el discord de pivx y es que esta lleno de canales... cual de todos es en mejor para enterarse de lo que se está desarrollando y como evoluciona sin tener que leer toda la morrala que escribe la gente en un chat??



Lo de UPF una chorrez del Snappy & Marketing , algo entre una broma y currarse una imagen de marca basada en el valor añadido de la comunidad y la "inercia" pùrpura que viene, Y digo chorrez porque lo ponen sobre la mesa como algo "casual" cuando en absoluto es así , sino una idea de marketing totalmente cerrada y ese tipo de pasteleos y tratar a la peña como críos no me gusta nada...hoy el Snappy se ha largado 80 post "bromeando" con el palabro, como si fuera una coña "prosperando" .

Universal Purple Flow 

Supongo que para lo que quieres buscar, pues Developement...hay también un hilo con preguntas directas al PIVX team...y en el de budgets proposals, puedes ver qué está valorando la gente y sacando a conversa para ver si se anima a proponerlo oficialmente.
De todos modos, si tienes interés por lo que sea , algo particular...vas al general preguntas...te dirán en seguida en qué hilo moverlo.

Por cierto...hay un hilo de español también.

Porcierto2 : Esta salida del barridillo, desde casi 13, promete...a ver cómo funciona...


----------



## Divad (10 Ene 2018)

latostat dijo:


> Yo me acabo de salir viendo lo de Tron, lo tengo desde el mes pasado, le he hecho un x5 y me salgo, ya he arriesgado demasiado. Hablábamos el otro día que postear para decir los valores que iban a subir ya no tenía mérito porque subía todo, yo creo que es hora de subir el nivel, dar un paso al frente y comentar cuando nos salgamos de un valor. Para mí DBC siempre ha sido un proyecto humo, mezclas criptomonedas+IA y todo explota a nivel de marketing, es un proyecto que tiene a mucha gente spameándolo por foros pero tras los dos mensajes de humo de sus fans vienen acusaciones de imparciales diciendo lo que nadie puede obviar, que es vaporware. Yo no le veo más recorrido a corto plazo, 500 millones de marketcap, que puede hacer un x2 más pues sí..pero lo veo corrigiendo corto y a larga explotando. Es sólo mi opinión, que tengas suerte.



Hoy sale en huobi.pro 
Twitter

Mejor no menosprecio la inteligencia de los chinos y más siendo de las primeras hijas que han parido ::

La corrección me ha venido de perlas para entrar, se veía venir, no había ningún soporte decente 8:


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (10 Ene 2018)

latostat dijo:


> Yo me acabo de salir viendo lo de Tron, lo tengo desde el mes pasado, le he hecho un x5 y me salgo, ya he arriesgado demasiado. Hablábamos el otro día que postear para decir los valores que iban a subir ya no tenía mérito porque subía todo, yo creo que es hora de subir el nivel, dar un paso al frente y comentar cuando nos salgamos de un valor. Para mí DBC siempre ha sido un proyecto humo, mezclas criptomonedas+IA y todo explota a nivel de marketing, es un proyecto que tiene a mucha gente spameándolo por foros pero tras los dos mensajes de humo de sus fans vienen acusaciones de imparciales diciendo lo que nadie puede obviar, que es vaporware. Yo no le veo más recorrido a corto plazo, 500 millones de marketcap, que puede hacer un x2 más pues sí..pero lo veo corrigiendo corto y a larga explotando. Es sólo mi opinión, que tengas suerte.



Es una hija de Neo, lo que a día de hoy significa que ha pasado algún tipo de control por su parte, no es como un token basado en Ethereum,que pueden hacer cualquier mierda y ponerla en el mercado.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (10 Ene 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Bla bla bla



EarthBound - Summers, Eternal Tourist Trap EXTENDED - YouTube


----------



## paketazo (10 Ene 2018)

Ojo a Wagerr ahora si que empieza a entrar volumen, y está a una teórica semana de liberar testnnet de su plataforma y proceso de configuración de nodos.

Si sale todo bien y en fecha debería irse a la zona de 1.50$ 1.80$ siendo conservador.

Es un producto usable y con una finalidad clara. Por lo que leo por foros, es posible que la demanda de nodos, pueda superar a la oferta, lo que podría disparar el precio.

Los que la llevais estaros atentos el lunes que viene.

Por otra parte, ETH va a por la dominancia del chiringuito...no se lo va a poner fácil el caimán, y quizá no vaya de esta, pero si no la caga con sus proyectos más cercanos, la veo sobrepasando este año a BTC, lo que no impide que ambas sigan ganando capitalización.

y os dejo la foto de recuerdo:


----------



## Patanegra (10 Ene 2018)

VIBE +244% en 24 horas, gracias por la recomendacion!


----------



## pepeluilli (10 Ene 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Ojo a Wagerr ahora si que empieza a entrar volumen, y está a una teórica semana de liberar testnnet de su plataforma y proceso de configuración de nodos.
> 
> Si sale todo bien y en fecha debería irse a la zona de 1.50$ 1.80$ siendo conservador.
> 
> ...



Llevo una miseria que compré a última hora de la ICO y estoy flipando con el x10 que me está haciendo.

Hace bien poco me lo miraba en la app blockfolio y pensaba vaya truño compré, pero tampoco vendi por lo poco que era )


----------



## silverwindow (10 Ene 2018)

Menuda ostion se esta pegando DENT no?
ventas sanas?

Nunca me he fiado de Ripple, y Tron con todo el FUD y las ventas mejor no tocar ni con un palo hasta que aclare.


----------



## KENSHIN (10 Ene 2018)

Alguien sabe lo que le esta pasando a Ripple?, está en caída libre..


----------



## Cayo Marcio (10 Ene 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Menuda ostion se esta pegando DENT no?
> ventas sanas?
> 
> Nunca me he fiado de Ripple, y Tron con todo el FUD y las ventas mejor no tocar ni con un palo hasta que aclare.



El Ostion es general...todas las que llevo han caido un 10% mínimo.


----------



## trancos123 (10 Ene 2018)

Están cayendo todas las alts a plomo. Triggers a 4.15$


----------



## juli (10 Ene 2018)

Cervezas
qué ricas!
Cuántas calorías !!!

Mi cuerpo
serrano
....pa´ tí lo querrías....


----------



## lurker (10 Ene 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Es una corrección sana después de subir más de un 1200%. :rolleye:



corrección sana sin duda, pero todos los primerizos que han entrado a >3$ tienen que estar flipándolo :: esperemos que no se nos asusten mucho y sigan inyectando sus eypos ::

menudas cajas se están haciendo con las 0.0


----------



## josema82 (10 Ene 2018)

Spoiler


----------



## arras2 (10 Ene 2018)

Buff, que stress. Estos días pasados he ido diversificando supuestamente en proyectos buenos utilizando eth y que desastre, a prácticamente todo le pierdo vs eth. A eso se suma que todo cae a plomo. Ai omaaa, que alguien me diga HODL y que no me mueva más que me dan ganas de salirme de tooooo.


----------



## juli (10 Ene 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> que alguien me diga HODL y que no me mueva más que me dan ganas de salirme de tooooo.



*A HODL*se & Awantálse !!!


----------



## StalkerTlön (10 Ene 2018)

latostat dijo:


> Yo me acabo de salir viendo lo de Tron, lo tengo desde el mes pasado, le he hecho un x5 y me salgo, ya he arriesgado demasiado. Hablábamos el otro día que postear para decir los valores que iban a subir ya no tenía mérito porque subía todo, yo creo que es hora de subir el nivel, dar un paso al frente y comentar cuando nos salgamos de un valor. Para mí DBC siempre ha sido un proyecto humo, mezclas criptomonedas+IA y todo explota a nivel de marketing, es un proyecto que tiene a mucha gente spameándolo por foros pero tras los dos mensajes de humo de sus fans vienen acusaciones de imparciales diciendo lo que nadie puede obviar, que es vaporware. Yo no le veo más recorrido a corto plazo, 500 millones de marketcap, que puede hacer un x2 más pues sí..pero lo veo corrigiendo corto y a larga explotando. Es sólo mi opinión, que tengas suerte.



Gracias por tu punto de vista, de momento holdeare un poco, a ver como evoluciona. A ver si como apunta Divad con la entrada en Huobi se viene arriba con nuevos inversores chinos,el pump de itc fué de escándalo. También estoy en Qlink y Oyster Pearl.


----------



## arras2 (10 Ene 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Y crees que lo de eth no va a bajar nunca?. Eth estaba a 450 dólares a principios de diciembre. Y ahí está con su saturación gatuna.



Si, es lo que intento pensar cuando me viene el achuchón, quiero pensar que esto es pendular y que las alts, si son buenas, conseguirán recuperarle terreno cuando éste corrija (almenos hasta el punto donde entré yo :XX.


----------



## juli (10 Ene 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> Si, es lo que intento pensar cuando me viene el achuchón, quiero pensar que esto es pendular y que las alts, si son buenas, conseguirán recuperarle terreno cuando éste corrija (almenos hasta el punto donde entré yo :XX.



La BUENAS, deberían...

Los barridos no te pueden pillar montáo en cualquier truño. Los truños son pa'...tí-tá !

____________________

*PIVX* 11,47 (-0.90 ) :fiufiu:

Se puede ganar subiendo... se puede ganar bajando... :bla:


----------



## trancos123 (10 Ene 2018)

Se cancela la ico de CoinFi y se regalan monedas a los suscritos. 
Solo 500 que vendría a ser unos 50$, menuda decepción.


_Dashboard
Welcome, xxxxx

First of all, we want to thank all of you for being part of the CoinFi community. It’s been incredible to watch this community grow from just the 3 of us cofounders and a few of our crypto nerd friends, to a team of 12 and over 20,000+ Telegram users in just 5 months.

CoinFi will be cancelling our public sale (both presale/crowdsale). Instead, we will be airdropping 9,375,000 COFI tokens to our whitelist.

Why are we airdropping COFI tokens instead of holding a public sale?

We’ve mentioned in the past that there was a private sale round with early adopters and partners who bring a strategic benefit to growing the CoinFi platform. Having a group of early backers was a core part of our strategy to quickly launch and scale the CoinFi platform.

Although these private partners were allocated only a portion of the token sale, due to the extreme run up in ETH recently, this strategic private sale has now filled our entire hard cap.

After the recent ETH run up, there was simply no way to run an equitable public sale without drastically increasing our hard cap, which was never an option. Our goal has always been to only collect as much as we need to scale up our platform.

At the same time, an airdrop allows us to show you our gratitude, and having 18,000+ token holders bodes well for the future of the platform, as CoinFi’s crowdsourced model depends on having a large community of engaged users and quality contributors.

So how do you claim your 500 COFI tokens?

If you’re seeing this message, we’ll be airdropping 500 COFI tokens to the Ethereum address you specify here on Jan 31, 2018. These tokens will be fully unlocked. We'll have further instructions for you on how to set up your wallet to access these tokens, so stay tuned._


----------



## arras2 (10 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> La BUENAS, sí...
> 
> Los barridos no te pueden pillar montáo en cualquier truño. Los truños son pa'tí-tá !
> 
> ...



el poco PIVX que llevo le gano algo respecto a dólar (mi colega de fatigas clavó la entrada en la corrección) pero respecto al eth que gasté para ello, no, ya que ETH se ha comportado mejor. 

Esto es una de las dudas que tengo, vosotros, el tema de ROI's ¿lo hacéis mirando a dólar o mirando respecto la coin de entrada? Es que mirando respecto a ETH me puedo tirar de un puente, pero respecto a dolar, en algunas pierdo y en otras rasco.


----------



## san_miguel (10 Ene 2018)

2 horas que llevo esperando que me envíe kucoin los eth a binance...lamentable

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## perdido_en_criptos (10 Ene 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> el poco PIVX que llevo le gano algo respecto a dólar (mi colega de fatigas clavó la entrada en la corrección) pero respecto al eth que gasté para ello, no, ya que ETH se ha comportado mejor.
> 
> Esto es una de las dudas que tengo, vosotros, el tema de ROI's ¿lo hacéis mirando a dólar o mirando respecto la coin de entrada? Es que mirando respecto a ETH me puedo tirar de un puente, pero respecto a dolar, en algunas pierdo y en otras rasco.



Siempre respecto a moneda de par contra la que compraste. O por lo menos yo lo hago así.

Si gano en USD pero palmo en ETH hubiera ganado más si me hubiera quedado quieto en ETH.

Véase mi fail con GTC (Game), he perdido en ETH (operé en ETH/GTC) unos 300 USD con la subida ::

Por ahora sigo dentro de GTC, no ha dumpeado salvaje, espero que los chinos acaben fijándose en ese truño y en cuanto haga una subida interesante hago mi ROI en ETH y el resto repartiré en DASH, ENIGMA y otra shit con la que intentar pelotear de nuevo.


----------



## juli (10 Ene 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> el poco PIVX que llevo le gano algo respecto a dólar (mi colega de fatigas clavó la entrada en la corrección) pero respecto al eth que gasté para ello, no, ya que ETH se ha comportado mejor.
> 
> Esto es una de las dudas que tengo, vosotros, el tema de ROI's ¿lo hacéis mirando a dólar o mirando respecto la coin de entrada? Es que mirando respecto a ETH me puedo tirar de un puente, pero respecto a dolar, en algunas pierdo y en otras rasco.



Hombre....con tu moneda "de ahorro", mejor quietecito...te acuerdas que decías que ETH no se movía ?

Pues ahora, con PIVX o con cualqiuiera...si te has financioado en ETH...te has perdido la subida más burra en muuuucho tiempo. Ej lo que hay...

Respecto al ROI, yo devuelvo las monedas "prestadas" para entrar. Antes no lo hacía así...pero claro, tenía más prisa...


----------



## sabueXo (10 Ene 2018)

trancos123 dijo:


> Están cayendo todas las alts a plomo. Triggers a 4.15$



Por lo que comentan, se convierten en 2 empresas que trabajan juntas:

- La que sale a bolsa y fabricará productos con patentes que tienen.
- La que manejará software, trig, masternodes, etc. para dar el servicio a los productos.

Es un proyecto a largo plazo.

El 19 sacan whitepaper y se supone que explican también masternode.

Lo que comentan:

_"We have patents (some pending and some granted) for actual products. Going public gives us a new source of capital which will help diversify the load of the costs of building tangible products, and not just software, on the blockchain..."_

_"The crypto side of things will remain the same, but the holding company which holds the tech rights will have more support. There will be two teams, that support one another. That's the basic outline and we'll update as we progress."_

_"Look at it this way, now when we manufacture Justifires for 40+ pilots we won't have to sell trig to pay for it all... (or wouldn't have to dip into the crypto budget)
We're not just a crypto project... and never were"_


----------



## Patanegra (10 Ene 2018)

Menudo pelotazo he dado con VIBE, comprados a 0.14 hace un mes, vendi la mitad a 2.00 en binance. A quien dio la recomendacion MUCHAS GRACIAS compañero. La otra mitad la envie a hitbtc (antes de enterarme que estan en binance), pero los inutiles de Hitbtc no me la han ingresado aun


----------



## Cevilan (10 Ene 2018)

Buenos días, hoy que está bajando todo y tengo dinero para invertir, qué me recomendáis comprar? Dent, Ark, komodo, Pivx, Kin, Factom? o alguna otra?

Gracias!!


----------



## bmbnct (10 Ene 2018)

Ya que habeis hablado de ETH, en este hilo de reddit comentan de manera bastante irrefutable que toda transacción de ETH puede deshacerse por los desarrolladores y que la inmutabilidad no está garantizada.

FAQ: What exactly is the fraud in Ethereum? : ethereumfraud


----------



## arras2 (10 Ene 2018)

perdido_en_criptos dijo:


> Siempre respecto a moneda de par contra la que compraste. O por lo menos yo lo hago así.
> 
> Si gano en USD pero palmo en ETH hubiera ganado más si me hubiera quedado quieto en ETH.
> 
> ...



Así lo veo yo, y por eso estoy nervioso, por que me he metido unos buenos fails.




juli dijo:


> Hombre....con tu moneda "de ahorro", mejor quietecito...te acuerdas que decías que ETH no se movía ?
> 
> Pues ahora, con PIVX o con cualqiuiera...si te has financioado en ETH...te has perdido la subida más burra en muuuucho tiempo. Ej lo que hay...
> 
> Respecto al ROI, yo devuelvo las monedas "prestadas" para entrar. Antes no lo hacía así...pero claro, tenía más prisa...



Si, lo recuerdo. Es la falta de experiencia supongo, que tomé prestado más ETH del necesario pensando que entraba en otras corregidas (por ejemplo trig a 0.005 eth, 5.5$) y me he comido un buen marrón. Con algunas he hecho un fail de la ostia, como por ejemplo IOTA o KMD o XLM.


----------



## trancos123 (10 Ene 2018)

sabueXo dijo:


> Por lo que comentan, se convierten en 2 empresas que trabajan juntas:
> 
> - La que sale a bolsa y fabricará productos con patentes que tienen.
> - La que manejará software, trig, masternodes, etc. para dar el servicio a los productos.
> ...



A priori pinta muy bien, pero es incomprensible que no se vea reflejado en el precio.


----------



## juli (10 Ene 2018)

CAP 835 to 672 ( "-20%")

ETH 1438 to 1305 ( ("-10%")

Pareto wins...otra vueltita ???

---------- Post added 10-ene-2018 at 11:02 ----------




trancos123 dijo:


> A priori pinta muy bien, pero es incomprensible que no se vea reflejado en el precio.



De "palabra" , hace tiempo, cuando la quema de coins, siempre insistieron en que las patentes eran propiedad de los holders.

Veremos cómo va...


----------



## Leroy (10 Ene 2018)

Pensáis que el tema del swap de BTCD con Komodo puede estar perjudicando la cotización de KMD? Yo de momento hold, sobre todo los días como hoy.


----------



## paketazo (10 Ene 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Ya que habeis hablado de ETH, en este hilo de reddit comentan de manera bastante irrefutable que toda transacción de ETH puede deshacerse por los desarrolladores y que la inmutabilidad no está garantizada.
> 
> FAQ: What exactly is the fraud in Ethereum? : ethereumfraud



Pero eso ya se sabe desde el minuto en que hubo el fork de ETC ¿no?

Para los developers en principio no había problema en hacer borrón y cuenta nueva, lo que sucede es que Polo y luego otras plataformas aceptaron comercial el fork de ETC

Ellos retrasan la blockchain al punto que les interese y la reinicias desde ahí, por consiguiente pueden modificar las transacciones.

Todo se trata de consenso, si la cadena se puede modificar unilateralmente, o hace falta un consenso mayor, como por ejemplo haría falta en BTC.

ETH es un proyecto centralizado, y ahí tampoco creo que engañen a nadie.

Ripple sería algo del estilo, o cualquier moneda centralizada en gran medida.

Vamos, eso entiendo yo desde mi ignorancia


----------



## juli (10 Ene 2018)

Cuando hablo a alguien de ETherem le digo que creo que un día habrá una "Etherpolis" como esas ciudades de las pelis de ciencia ficción...donde posiblemente, estén todos los servidores ecando humo, todos los "funcis" del Big Bráda...

Que la borregada no sólo acepte éso, sino que lo suplique..es pan comido.

Lo difícil es ( o era ) que lo abrazasen...en cuanto vinculen su interés personal a ello...toda dictadura es poca para un paleto cuando lo suyo está en juego. Mussolinis en potencia.

El personal no busca equilibrios libertarios en sus reivindicaciones memocráticas, éso es coyuntural , pero por un interés común, no por aspiraciones comunes...buscan que su papel en este sainete que no sea el de marginado.


----------



## Intop (10 Ene 2018)

Dividendos de COSS asignados. Miren sus carteras.


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (10 Ene 2018)

Intop dijo:


> Dividendos de COSS asignados. Miren sus carteras.



Cojonudo. El problema es que veo que para transferir desde el DAO a mi wallet cobran 0.002 Eth, que vienen a ser 2€. Esto es por todas las monedas a la vez, o son 0.002 por cada moneda que quiera transferir?

Al ser mas cantidad que lo que tengo, no tiene sentido transferir por el momento, mejor dejar que se vayan acumulando.


----------



## tixel (10 Ene 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Ya que habeis hablado de ETH, en este hilo de reddit comentan de manera bastante irrefutable que toda transacción de ETH puede deshacerse por los desarrolladores y que la inmutabilidad no está garantizada.
> 
> FAQ: What exactly is the fraud in Ethereum? : ethereumfraud



Eso es FUd propagado seguramente por un abducido de corecoin como eres tú. Esto viene de la DAO y fue el motivo de que saliese Classic y ni en ese momento se actuó unilateralmente.
Según tú y el autor van a joder un negocio viento en popa de 100.000 millones de dolares por hacer el gilipollas. ¿para qúe?
A ver si le das al coco antes de publicar gilipolleces.

---------- Post added 10-ene-2018 at 12:01 ----------

Una prengunta. ¿como haceís para cambiar el equivalente en una coin de digamos 100.000€. ¿En el exchange y que quede ahí todo el marrón reflejado o en shapeshift o donde?
Y otra más
Tengo unos 10.000 pavos resultantes de la venta de los btg que tenía y otras alts como ltc que me quiero deshacer de ellas.
¿Qué me recomendaís?


----------



## jorgitonew (10 Ene 2018)

he visto en ann de bitcointalk que desde julio están intentando resucitar quark. esta fue una moneda de moda en 2013-2014 que promocionaba mucho max keiser.
debio morir en su época acusada de estafas y similar

alguno sabe acerca de este nuevo proyecto de quark??


----------



## sabueXo (10 Ene 2018)

Intop dijo:


> Dividendos de COSS asignados. Miren sus carteras.



¿Dónde se puede ver en que posición se encuentra el exchanfe COSS?

Para saber más o menos que margen de subida tiene en cuanto a transacciones y los dividendos que puede generar.

Es decir, si ahora reparte 1$ por dividendos, si tiene margen para mejorar un x100, al final serán 100$ a la semana.


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (10 Ene 2018)

Intop dijo:


> Dividendos de COSS asignados. Miren sus carteras.



Una pregunta

No se nada de esto, quizás lo habéis puesto anteriormente, pero en resumen....

COSS es un wallet que si metes todas tus monedas crypto te dan dividendos? o solamente da dividendos la moneda de COSS?

podrías aclarar un poco más esta operativa?

Muchas gracias

---------- Post added 10-ene-2018 at 12:24 ----------




sabueXo dijo:


> ¿Dónde se puede ver en que posición se encuentra el exchanfe COSS?
> 
> Para saber más o menos que margen de subida tiene en cuanto a transacciones y los dividendos que puede generar.
> 
> Es decir, si ahora reparte 1$ por dividendos, si tiene margen para mejorar un x100, al final serán 100$ a la semana.



COSS (COSS) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap

ahí está la capitalización y un enlace a la web de COSS

interesante tu pregunta, si alguien puede aclarar un poco todo esto...


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (10 Ene 2018)

Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> Una pregunta
> 
> No se nada de esto, quizás lo habéis puesto anteriormente, pero en resumen....
> 
> ...



Te dan un "trocito" de todas las monedas que tradean.

Info aqui:

Understand COSS Fee Split Allocation


----------



## sabueXo (10 Ene 2018)

Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> Una pregunta
> 
> No se nada de esto, quizás lo habéis puesto anteriormente, pero en resumen....
> 
> ...



Ahí se miraría la moneda, pero lo que interesa es el exchange ya que lo que dan es el 50% (creo) del volumen que haya tradeado la gente en ese exchange.

A más monedas COSS tengas, más pastel te toca.

Te dan la parte proporcional de cada moneda que se haya tradeado en base a la cantidad de monedas COSS que tienes.


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (10 Ene 2018)

parece interesante, sí
asumiendo el riesgo crypto y que sabemos en el mundo que estamos, claro


----------



## FIJATE EN ESTO (10 Ene 2018)

Gracias *a todos* por vuestros geniales aportes.

Entré en este mundillo hace dos meses. Me venció un depósito y como era algo que "puedo permitirme perder" lo metí a través de un exchange y lo he repartido entre unas 30 criptos.

No es necesario añadir que el incremento, durante estos dos meses ha sido sensiblemente mayor que el interés que me ofrecian los bancos.

He solicitado una TenX y después de pagarles, me han respondido que tienen problemas con la emisión de tarjetas en Europa. Espero que lo resuelvan pronto, aunque a decir verdad no tengo ninguna prisa por pasarlo a fiat. Como he dicho más arriba: aunque me molestaría perder lo que he metido, puedo permitirme perderlo y mi vida seguiría igual.

En ocasiones se ha hablado de hacienda y de si se debe tributar por las conversiones entre criptos. He encontrado estos videos de asesores fiscales y se me han puesto los pelos como puntas. Será por que soy novato, supongo.

En mi caso podría acreditar los ingresos desde fiat y los movimientos de conversión a BTC, ETH y LTC. A partir de ahí... me parece una misión imposible y eso que no hago trading, solo he pasado una parte de las tres primeras al resto.

Lo dicho, gracias por vuestros aportes. 

Cap.3: Renta: impuesto a pagar por venta o cambio de bitcoins o criptodivisas - YouTube


4 puntos importantes en Renta y Patrimonio si inviertes en criptodivisas - YouTube


----------



## Gurney (10 Ene 2018)

Un aviso de estafa, en relación a la wallet de NEM:
FRAUD ALERT: FAKE NEM WALLET FROM A SCAM / PHISHING SITE

Cuidado ahí fuera.


----------



## Superoeo (10 Ene 2018)

Bueno, pues voy a por el MN de Triggers. No entiendo por qué ha bajado tanto, pero con las noicias que están saliendo, y el tema de la división en 2 empresas y su salida a bolsa y demás... suena bien. Por lo menos suena a que la empresa en sí estará más "auditada" y debería de darle una cierta seguridad.

Y ahora mismo... no creo que lo veamos más barato.

Me jode porque voy a tener que deshacer posiciones en otro lado (He pensado en DENT, a la cual ya le he sacado buena rentabilidad y tendría que deshacer el 80% de la posición para poder hacerme con el MN, pero bueno... creo que a la larga Triggers es menos humo que DENT xD)

También me parece buen momento para ir a por el MN de Wagger, pero este es bastante más caro comparativamente y de momento no quiero deshacer otras posiciones en las que creo firmemente como PIVX para optar a ello... Me equivocaré? Lo sabremos dentro de un tiempo xD


----------



## HAL 9000 (10 Ene 2018)

TKN anuncia un "inminente" -podrían ser horas o meses, joder con el criptolenguaje...- listado en ethfinex.

¿Es lugar de fundamento ese?, yo no lo he usado nunca, ¿puede ser noticia de relevancia en cuanto a su cotización?


----------



## Claudius (10 Ene 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Pero eso ya se sabe desde el minuto en que hubo el fork de ETC ¿no?
> 
> Para los developers en principio no había problema en hacer borrón y cuenta nueva, lo que sucede es que Polo y luego otras plataformas aceptaron comercial el fork de ETC
> 
> ...



En Ethereum hay reglas de consenso, y en el fork de etc-eth, se esté o no de acuerdo se votó revertir las transacciones y las reglas de consenso decidiero el SI.

Lo de xrp ya es otro caso aparte, técnicamente no es una 'cryptocurrecies', ya que fue preminada por una empresa, es una solución tecnológica sofisticada a un problema y tiene como tecnología muchísimo potencial.
Pero, en xrp, se puede confiscar/congelar los fondos en las pasarelas que son cosas que la gente no sabe obviamente por que no tiene npi de dónde se mete.

Y eso es bueno o es malo..? Esa habilidad de la tecnología de ripple, es de interés para quienes la ha puesto a 3$ y quienes quizás la pongan a 31-d a 2 dígitos.
Para adoctrinar a la plebe. El ataque a btc continúa, y es quitarle foco, poniéndoselo a otras como seve en eth y xrp, ambas juntas ya superan con creces a btc verdad?  En cap.., en tx..., en usabilidad actual.., en dominancia...

---------- Post added 10-ene-2018 at 13:30 ----------




Superoeo dijo:


> Bueno, pues voy a por el MN de Triggers. No entiendo por qué ha bajado tanto, pero con las noicias que están saliendo, y el tema de la división en 2 empresas y su salida a bolsa y demás... suena bien. Por lo menos suena a que la empresa en sí estará más "auditada" y debería de darle una cierta seguridad.
> 
> Y ahora mismo... no creo que lo veamos más barato.
> 
> ...



Los que estáis en Triggers, (se de que va solamente) podéis contarme que hace/sirve su MN y que es eso de 2 emprsas y una a bolsa? Con links a ser posible tanto dentro (blog interno, como de sites externos).

Su token cual sería la función? de moneda de escritura en BC de armas de fuego? o es token share/acciones ? ES yanki el proyecto ergo bajo jurisdicción yanki? Se puede extrapolar su modelo de negocio fuera de USA para otras armas?

Así os puedo contar mi opinión, ya que el detalle de bolsa.. ya se que son muchas preguntas jeje. Muchas gracias !!!


----------



## djun (10 Ene 2018)

tixel dijo:


> Una prengunta. *¿como haceís para cambiar el equivalente en una coin de digamos 100.000€*. ¿En el exchange y que quede ahí todo el marrón reflejado o en shapeshift o donde?
> Y otra más
> Tengo unos 10.000 pavos resultantes de la venta de los btg que tenía y otras alts como ltc que me quiero deshacer de ellas.
> ¿Qué me recomendaís?



¿Te refieres a cambiar una cripto por otra? 
Shapeshift está bien pero tiene una limitación de unos 0,33 Btc en cada cambio (unos 4500 euros aprox), por lo que tendrías que relalizar la operación algo mas de 20 veces.

En un exchange puede haber otras limitaciones, como por ejemplo para retirar a tu wallet quizá sólo te dejen retirar 0.5, 1, o 2 Btc diariamente. Depende de cada Exchange. ¿A qué te refieres de no dejar el marron en el exchange?


----------



## Gian Gastone (10 Ene 2018)

Teneis informacion sobre las tarjetas que sacara BANKERA_,en el futuro, se supone que podras sacar dinero efectivo en los cajeros automaticos con comisiones bajas, con privilegios si tienes su moneda.

Si si ya sabemos que en un futuro no habra dinero en efectivo y tendremos que pagar hasta por sentarte en el vater. Pero en el impass algunos disfrutaremos de la fiesta unos meses.


----------



## Cayo Marcio (10 Ene 2018)

Superoeo dijo:


> Bueno, pues voy a por el MN de Triggers. No entiendo por qué ha bajado tanto, pero con las noicias que están saliendo, y el tema de la división en 2 empresas y su salida a bolsa y demás... suena bien. Por lo menos suena a que la empresa en sí estará más "auditada" y debería de darle una cierta seguridad.
> 
> Y ahora mismo... no creo que lo veamos más barato.
> 
> ...



El masternode eran 2000 no? la verdad es que está a huevo... y estoy en la misma situación que tu.. tendría que vender Dent...


----------



## Superoeo (10 Ene 2018)

Claudius dijo:


> En Ethereum hay reglas de consenso, y en el fork de etc-eth, se esté o no de acuerdo se votó revertir las transacciones y las reglas de consenso decidiero el SI.
> 
> Lo de xrp ya es otro caso aparte, técnicamente no es una 'cryptocurrecies', ya que fue preminada por una empresa, es una solución tecnológica sofisticada a un problema y tiene como tecnología muchísimo potencial.
> Pero, en xrp, se puede confiscar/congelar los fondos en las pasarelas que son cosas que la gente no sabe obviamente por que no tiene npi de dónde se mete.
> ...



Seguramente otros te podrán contar más en detalle pues están más informados sobre Triggers, pero en esencia, el MN de Triggers sirve para la ayudar en la estabilidad de la blockchain, y te recompensan con AMMO, que será una cripto como el GAS de NEO, y que tendrá un valor propio. Supuestamente este AMMO tendrá valor dependiendo de los contratos que consiga la empresa con la industria armamentística y que usen su blockchain.

El punto de la empresa era crear sensores para las armas que sirvieran como “caja negra” de las mismas y que recojan toda la información de lo que han disparado, quién las ha disparado, etc… de cara a auditorías posteriores (a esto le veo mucha utilidad en conflictos armados, y también en la venta de armas personales que en EEUU es un problema importante).

Además también creo que solo podrían ser disparadas por el dueño, etc…

Ahora han anunciado que la empresa va a salir a bolsa, y han aclarado que la empresa se va a dividir en 2. La que va a ir a bolsa con el fin de darse más a conocer al gran público y tener las ventajas que ello supone, además de darse empaque como empresa, y la vertiente “crypto” que es la que nos concierne que es la que sostendría el sistema en sí. Y en teoría en la sinergia de ambas estaría su posible éxito.

Igual me he hecho la picha un lío pero esto es a grandes rasgos lo que yo he entendido.

Seguramente alguien te lo pueda explicar mucho mejor xD

LInks a su ANN en Bitcointalk:

[ANN][TRIG] TRIG Token - Blocksafe Foundation

Al Whitepaper:

https://www.blocksafefoundation.com/assets/blocksafe_whitepaper_v.1.pdf

Y el Twitter del fundador:

Kevin Barnes (@RealKevinBarnes) on Twitter


Aquí la noticia de la salida a bolsa:

Twitter


----------



## arras2 (10 Ene 2018)

Cayo Marcio dijo:


> El masternode eran 2000 no? la verdad es que está a huevo... y estoy en la misma situación que tu.. tendría que vender Dent...



1500, pero no te da trigger, te da ammo un subtoken o algo así que de momento no se sabe su utilidad exacta.

Cae muy fuerte. Me sorprende que caiga tanto la verdad. No lo esperaba.


----------



## Superoeo (10 Ene 2018)

Cayo Marcio dijo:


> El masternode eran 2000 no? la verdad es que está a huevo... y estoy en la misma situación que tu.. tendría que vender Dent...



El MasterNode son 1500 Triggers. Yo estoy en ello. Espero que no suba entre que hago todo el proceso, que sacar de Etherdelta es el coñazo padre xD


----------



## Cayo Marcio (10 Ene 2018)

Superoeo dijo:


> El MasterNode son 1500 Triggers. Yo estoy en ello. Espero que no suba entre que hago todo el proceso, que sacar de Etherdelta es el coñazo padre xD



Mientras siga cayendo el precio... mas barato lo pillas, mejor para ti.


----------



## trancos123 (10 Ene 2018)

Superoeo dijo:


> Seguramente otros te podrán contar más en detalle pues están más informados sobre Triggers, pero en esencia, el MN de Triggers sirve para la ayudar en la estabilidad de la blockchain, y te recompensan con AMMO, que será una cripto como el GAS de NEO, y que tendrá un valor propio. Supuestamente este AMMO tendrá valor dependiendo de los contratos que consiga la empresa con la industria armamentística y que usen su blockchain.
> 
> El punto de la empresa era crear sensores para las armas que sirvieran como “caja negra” de las mismas y que recojan toda la información de lo que han disparado, quién las ha disparado, etc… de cara a auditorías posteriores (a esto le veo mucha utilidad en conflictos armados, y también en la venta de armas personales que en EEUU es un problema importante).
> 
> ...



Una de las primeras cosas que han de hacer es fichar a alguien experto en marketing, que ahora mismo son un puto desastre.


----------



## easyridergs (10 Ene 2018)

Cayo Marcio dijo:


> Mientras siga cayendo el precio... mas barato lo pillas, mejor para ti.




También estoy en ello, se sabe de cuanto será la paguita de Nescafé


----------



## Superoeo (10 Ene 2018)

Cayo Marcio dijo:


> Mientras siga cayendo el precio... mas barato lo pillas, mejor para ti.



Eso sí, pero no creo que tarde mucho en remontar y tirar para arriba la verdad.



trancos123 dijo:


> Una de las primeras cosas que han de hacer es fichar a alguien experto en marketing, que ahora mismo son un puto desastre.



Pues sí, totalmente de acuerdo. Supongo que es parte de la consecuencia de que esté cayendo tan a plomo. Que la gente ha visto que lo delistan en Bittrex y se han hecho caca porque tampoco han dado muchas explicaciones sobre ello.



easyridergs dijo:


> También estoy en ello, se sabe de cuanto será la paguita de Nescafé



El día 19 se supone que harán un comunicado comentando todo esto, acerca de en qué van a consistir los MasterNodes, etc....


----------



## thanthalas (10 Ene 2018)

Buenas tardes a todos!.Estoy interesado en cambiar un buen monto de ltc en cryptopia por phore,pues al contrario de la ultima moda me encantan los proyectos con bajo supply,acumulo Dash,Factom,lunyr ect.Mi pregunta es:¿al ser el unico exchange que las tiene,en que posicion se queda el proyecto si nos hace cryptopia una cacicada como bittrex con triggers?.


----------



## Termoforesis (10 Ene 2018)

Ahora mismo no sé si fue Juli, Divad o XXXX, pero al que comentó lo de vibes; campanadas de júbilo.

De todas formas si he entendido bien, la subida va ligada a Binance.
Como pollo sin cabeza estoy xd no tengo muy claro si hodlear o retirar una parte, haga lo que haga se me van las pulsaciones hahaha.


----------



## Gurney (10 Ene 2018)

Sobre los airdrops y forks de Bitcoin, por si podéis rascar algo de lo que tengáis por ahí:
Btcdiv.com - Bitcoin Dividends and Airdrops


----------



## latostat (10 Ene 2018)

tixel dijo:


> [/COLOR]Una prengunta. ¿como haceís para cambiar el equivalente en una coin de digamos 100.000€. ¿En el exchange y que quede ahí todo el marrón reflejado o en shapeshift o donde?
> Y otra más
> Tengo unos 10.000 pavos resultantes de la venta de los btg que tenía y otras alts como ltc que me quiero deshacer de ellas.
> ¿Qué me recomendaís?



Yo estoy trabajando junto con un compañero en un proyecto que busca facilitar la entrada y la salida en el mundo de las criptos, estas semanas (por primera vez) amigos me pedían ayuda para comprar una criptomoneda porque lo habían leído no sé donde y aunque podían hacerlo admitían que era todo un poco complicado. Lo mismo pasa con la desinversión, cuando queremos vender nos enfrentamos a varios problemas, con el rollo del blanqueo de capitales en muchos exchanges no se puede vender y retirar, tienes que hacerlo en exchanges como coinbase en los que el precio de recompra es muy inferior al precio por el que lo venden, en el que te comes comisiones y encima dejas rastro para que te quiten el 20 pico %. Hay que descentralizar todo esto, el paraíso de las criptomonedas, la libertad, el anónimato...acaba donde empiezan los exchanges.


----------



## PREDATOR (10 Ene 2018)

Grande David,








---------- Post added 10-ene-2018 at 14:36 ----------




Termoforesis dijo:


> Ahora mismo no sé si fue Juli, Divad o XXXX, pero al que comentó lo de vibes; campanadas de júbilo.
> 
> De todas formas si he entendido bien, la subida va ligada a Binance.
> Como pollo sin cabeza estoy xd no tengo muy claro si hodlear o retirar una parte, haga lo que haga se me van las pulsaciones hahaha.


----------



## Termoforesis (10 Ene 2018)

Efectivamente fue Divad. En casa ahora mismo pensamos que caminas sobre las aguas  ojo que hay gente en este foro que son igualmente unos visionarios.

Entre esto y Iota (esta va para largo), ya me puedo dar con un canto en los dientes.

Solo falta que Qash y PIVX se marquen una carrerita para arriba :fiufiu:

De nuevo gracias )


----------



## Cayo Marcio (10 Ene 2018)

Termoforesis dijo:


> Efectivamente fue Divad. En casa ahora mismo pensamos que caminas sobre las aguas  ojo que hay gente en este foro que son igualmente unos visionarios.
> 
> Entre esto y Iota (esta va para largo), ya me puedo dar con un canto en los dientes.
> 
> ...



Juro ante el foro que si recomiendan alguna así de nuevo meto hasta la camisa, he visto pasar tantos chollos en solo 1 mes que menuda frustración... vale que pille Dent y Raiblocks...pero ahora las tengo paradas y con un par de subidones así podría retirarme al caribe...


----------



## juli (10 Ene 2018)

*Claudius :* Triggers está buzoneando a todo pichichi en la dministración filipina. ( Yo creo que el establishment USA necesita un producto testado y ahí podrá haber un conejillo de indias para dar bola a la aprobaión en presupestos oficiales yankis de los sistemas de Triggers ).

-------------------------------------------------------

SI alguien sabe cómo se para el Canibalismo el Nakamoto en circuito cerrado de ETH , en el que no precisa más actores que sus propios partners, me lo cuente, plís. Sólo queda sinergia y cebada mutua en precios...y tras consolidar un ecosistema blockchain global en un rango top de "valor intrínseco" de pública aceptación, restringir su adquisición a Pure Fiat...y a trincar a ritmo de contadora de billetes...y a las truñocoins que no sean de LA Famiglia , que les den por el culo en su selva. ( por cierto, selva hacia la que veremos volcar , ahí sí, el descrédito, el fud, los hackeos masivos y la regulación de hamijetes precisas para que cualquier persona honesta y temerosa de diox sepa a qué lado del barco ponerse para no volcar.

Por cierto, lo de Dash en el Enterprise EThereum Aliance, ya fuera de categoría...el chico más espabiláo de la clase sin media duda,y ese gallifante en propiedad perpetua, vamos...

Jihan , la figura más influyente en Shitland, alteró todos los timmings. Paró una revolución tecnológica que BTC ya tenía en cocina ...y descargó a Dash y/o ETH - fundamentalmente - de la losa del Canibalismo de Nakamoto que iba a mantenerlos el tiempo precisode ventanilla en ventanilla. Al final, no había tres pies del gato : EL bloqueo de BTC era un fin en sí mismo.

Ahora ya... :S


----------



## haruki murakami (10 Ene 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> el poco PIVX que llevo le gano algo respecto a dólar (mi colega de fatigas clavó la entrada en la corrección) pero respecto al eth que gasté para ello, no, ya que ETH se ha comportado mejor.
> 
> Esto es una de las dudas que tengo, vosotros, el tema de ROI's ¿lo hacéis mirando a dólar o mirando respecto la coin de entrada? Es que mirando respecto a ETH me puedo tirar de un puente, pero respecto a dolar, en algunas pierdo y en otras rasco.



*Hold*...espero que estes bien con respecto a QASH...ha aguantado bastante

---------- Post added 10-ene-2018 at 15:03 ----------




Cayo Marcio dijo:


> Juro ante el foro que si recomiendan alguna así de nuevo meto hasta la camisa, he visto pasar tantos chollos en solo 1 mes que menuda frustración... vale que pille Dent y Raiblocks...pero ahora las tengo paradas y con un par de subidones así podría retirarme al caribe...



Te voy a recomendar una que tal vez en 1 o 2 semanas salga a exchanges su ICO termino hace 2-3 semanas.. SINGULARITYNET...calculo un x100 en plazo de un año. El token se llama AGI. Edito: su precio de ICO era USD 0.10, marketcap alcanzado 36Millones,... creo que puede capitalizar 3.600 millones en un año, eso es x100..ya dependiendo a como lo compres puedes hacer tus cuentas...suponiendo que lo compres a 0.30, te puedes marcar un x33 o x34. El caso es que esta hypeadisima.


----------



## Patanegra (10 Ene 2018)

Termoforesis dijo:


> Ahora mismo no sé si fue Juli, Divad o XXXX, pero al que comentó lo de vibes; campanadas de júbilo.
> 
> De todas formas si he entendido bien, la subida va ligada a Binance.
> Como pollo sin cabeza estoy xd no tengo muy claro si hodlear o retirar una parte, haga lo que haga se me van las pulsaciones hahaha.



70.000 euritos limpios....pa irse con un par de escorts de lujo pa celebralo :baba:

Gracias Divad!

pero bueno, ya no soy asi, lo guardaré para entrada para el adobao ienso:


----------



## majimjai (10 Ene 2018)

Alguien ha metido ya en travelflex? Quiero saber si envian los token o no.hay comentarios en la red de que es scam y ni envian token ni responden nada.


----------



## PREDATOR (10 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> *Hold*...espero que estes bien con respecto a QASH...ha aguantado bastante
> 
> ---------- Post added 10-ene-2018 at 15:03 ----------
> 
> ...



Sigo muy de cerca esta coin, el dia 15 de Enero ya es tradeable, de momento no esta listado en ningune xchange.


----------



## san_miguel (10 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> *Hold*...espero que estes bien con respecto a QASH...ha aguantado bastante
> 
> ---------- Post added 10-ene-2018 at 15:03 ----------
> 
> ...




Es ERC20? Se sabe en que exchange saldrá?


----------



## Divad (10 Ene 2018)

Me alegro por el reparto de premios! :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso: :Baile::Baile::Baile:


----------



## Latunero Incorregible (10 Ene 2018)

majimjai dijo:


> Alguien ha metido ya en travelflex? Quiero saber si envian los token o no.hay comentarios en la red de que es scam y ni envian token ni responden nada.



Yo los he recibido en mi wallet, tardan unos 4 días en todo el proceso más o menos, compras, a los dos días más o menos te contactan para solicitarte copia del pago y confirmación del wallet y aproximadamente en 1-2 te confirman que lo tienes en el wallet.

Ahora lo que he visto es que han creado un nuevo wallet y estoy pendiente de respuesta si tengo que pasarlos yo mismo de uno al otro o lo hacen ellos.


----------



## caramon1980 (10 Ene 2018)

Una pregunta de novato... normalmente hago tranferencia sepa a kraken y ahi transformo en btc para moverlo a bittrex, bitfinex o comprar directamente la moneda que me interese, pero hay algun metodo que me ahorre "costes", no sé, ¿pasarlo a USDT o algo?

¿algun exchange más que debiera tener?
Gracias por todo y por lo que recomendais, poco a poco voy haciendo una cartera curiosa y encima gano algo jeje...


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit (10 Ene 2018)

caramon1980 dijo:


> Una pregunta de novato... normalmente hago tranferencia sepa a kraken y ahi transformo en btc para moverlo a bittrex, bitfinex o comprar directamente la moneda que me interese, pero hay algun metodo que me ahorre "costes", no sé, ¿pasarlo a USDT o algo?
> 
> ¿algun exchange más que debiera tener?
> Gracias por todo y por lo que recomendais, poco a poco voy haciendo una cartera curiosa y encima gano algo jeje...



En kraken puedes escoger monedas que no te claven tanta comision por transfer y moverlas a otro exchange. Doge , ripple dash o alguna otra mas rapida.


----------



## haruki murakami (10 Ene 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> Es ERC20? Se sabe en que exchange saldrá?



Si, es Token Ethereum.
No se sabe en que exchange, es posible que salga en Etherdelta (rumores)...yo a ese le añadiria algun exchange japones (Qryptos o Quoinex) a los japos les gusta los robot... puede ser tambien Binance o Kucoin (porque estan de moda) o Liquid...


----------



## PREDATOR (10 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> *Hold*...espero que estes bien con respecto a QASH...ha aguantado bastante
> 
> ---------- Post added 10-ene-2018 at 15:03 ----------
> 
> ...





san_miguel dijo:


> Es ERC20? Se sabe en que exchange saldrá?



Si es ERC20, Tienen un canal de telegram oficial con 13k.
La moneda esta congelada hasta el 15 de Enero y aun no es tradeable.


----------



## jijito (10 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Si, es Token Ethereum.
> No se sabe en que exchange, es posible que salga en Etherdelta (rumores)...yo a ese le añadiria algun exchange japones (Qryptos o Quoinex) a los japos les gusta los robot... puede ser tambien Binance o Kucoin (porque estan de moda) o Liquid...



De verdad no sabeis donde se va a listar? O lo decis por despistar? Porque googleando un poco sale el anuncio oficial del exchange en twitter diciendo que estan congelados los tokens hasta por lo menos el 15 pero con el market a punto


----------



## haruki murakami (10 Ene 2018)

jijito dijo:


> De verdad no sabeis donde se va a listar? O lo decis por despistar?



No estoy metido en el telegram, solo en el blog, y aun no se nada...no se si sabe alguien mas, que lo diga.


----------



## jijito (10 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> No estoy metido en el telegram, solo en el blog, y aun no se nada...no se si sabe alguien mas, que lo diga.



Tidex Exchange (@Tidex_Exchange) on Twitter

No se si sera bulo...


----------



## tixel (10 Ene 2018)

djun dijo:


> ¿Te refieres a cambiar una cripto por otra?
> Shapeshift está bien pero tiene una limitación de unos 0,33 Btc en cada cambio (unos 4500 euros aprox), por lo que tendrías que relalizar la operación algo mas de 20 veces.
> 
> En un exchange puede haber otras limitaciones, como por ejemplo para retirar a tu wallet quizá sólo te dejen retirar 0.5, 1, o 2 Btc diariamente. Depende de cada Exchange. ¿A qué te refieres de no dejar el marron en el exchange?



Si, me refiero a cambiar cripto por otra, porque yo este año cambie mis btc por bch y otras en kraken y fue una pasta de dinero movido que queda registrado a mi nombre y no me estrañaría llegase a oidos de hacienda en no mucho tiempo.
Según los videos que aparecen unos post más atrás, tendrías que declararlo a hacienda porque hay un cambio en la composición y valoración de tu patrimonio.
Si lo haces con un exhange descentralizado no problem pero si no no creo que los chicos de hacienda después de este 2017 dejen pasar mucho tiempo sin meterle mano a este jugosisimo nuevo mercado. Y como se metan se van a inchar a poner multas.


----------



## josema82 (10 Ene 2018)

ERC20 : ERC20 (ERC20) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap

NO ES SINGULARITY


----------



## san_miguel (10 Ene 2018)

jijito dijo:


> Tidex Exchange (@Tidex_Exchange) on Twitter
> 
> No se si sera bulo...



Pues en tidex...poca cosa va a hacer.

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bubbler (10 Ene 2018)

Cuidado con exacoin!
Ponedla en quarentena, y no envieis mas a su exchange... 

Bankera x su parte me da parte del Nescafé


----------



## haruki murakami (10 Ene 2018)

jijito dijo:


> Tidex Exchange (@Tidex_Exchange) on Twitter
> 
> No se si sera bulo...



No sabia...gracias...me tocara hacer cuenta en Tidex...un exchange de quinta parece no?


----------



## Leroy (10 Ene 2018)

SingularityNet ya aparece listado en Tidex. Hay órdenes de compra pero hasta que no descongelen los tokens no empezará la fiesta. ¿Alguien conoce ese exchange? Se habla de que puede empezar a venderse sobre los 0.30 usd.

Cryptocurrency Exchange and Bitcoin(BTC) trading platform. Buy, sell, margin! Tidex.com


----------



## jijito (10 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> No sabia...gracias...me tocara hacer cuenta en Tidex...un exchange de quinta parece no?



Bastante marronero. Ni idea de lo que tardara en reflejar los depositos. Para ser un token de un hype considerable me parece raro que lo listen en semejante cuchitril. Habra que ver.


----------



## arras2 (10 Ene 2018)

thanthalas dijo:


> Buenas tardes a todos!.Estoy interesado en cambiar un buen monto de ltc en cryptopia por phore,pues al contrario de la ultima moda me encantan los proyectos con bajo supply,acumulo Dash,Factom,lunyr ect.Mi pregunta es:¿al ser el unico exchange que las tiene,en que posicion se queda el proyecto si nos hace cryptopia una cacicada como bittrex con triggers?.



Hay otra que te puede gustar, mybit. Supply enano. La ha comentado varias veces juli. Si puedo entrar a un precio por debajo de 10$ quizá le meta algo. Todo ha multiplicado por un montón y esta todavía se contiene (creo que de su mínimo de septiembre ha multiplicado x6 o x7). Eso si, parece un deporte de riesgo. Sólo lo comento por qué has comentado lo de supplys pequeños, no por que crea que vaya a ir bien ni por que tenga futuro ni sea la ostia en bicicleta, únicamente por el supply pequeño.

Respecto a lo segundo, pues estarías jodido supongo, si sólo la tiene un exchange y la retira, creo que sería el fin de la moneda. A ver si alguien se ha encontrado con el caso y nos explica.

---------- Post added 10-ene-2018 at 16:30 ----------




haruki murakami dijo:


> *Hold*...espero que estes bien con respecto a QASH...ha aguantado bastante





Las mantengo, compré muy poquito en su momento y lo mantengo. Es de las pocas que les rasco algo vs ETH. Las llevaré a medio plazo a ve que pasa.


----------



## jijito (10 Ene 2018)

Leroy dijo:


> SingularityNet ya aparece listado en Tidex. Hay órdenes de compra pero hasta que no descongelen los tokens no empezará la fiesta. ¿Alguien conoce ese exchange? Se habla de que puede empezar a venderse sobre los 0.30 usd.
> 
> Cryptocurrency Exchange and Bitcoin(BTC) trading platform. Buy, sell, margin! Tidex.com



Hay ordenes de compra bastante altas. A 18000 sat???


----------



## arras2 (10 Ene 2018)

caramon1980 dijo:


> Una pregunta de novato... normalmente hago tranferencia sepa a kraken y ahi transformo en btc para moverlo a bittrex, bitfinex o comprar directamente la moneda que me interese, pero hay algun metodo que me ahorre "costes", no sé, ¿pasarlo a USDT o algo?
> 
> ¿algun exchange más que debiera tener?
> Gracias por todo y por lo que recomendais, poco a poco voy haciendo una cartera curiosa y encima gano algo jeje...



Mírate litecoin. Más rápido y más barato.


----------



## san_miguel (10 Ene 2018)

Un pez gordo es WANCHAIN(WAN) Vereis esa cuando salga a,Exchange 

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## arras2 (10 Ene 2018)

josema82 dijo:


> ERC20 : ERC20 (ERC20) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap
> 
> NO ES SINGULARITY



Si no me equivoco se refieren a esto:

¿Qué son los Tokens ERC20 de Ethereum y cómo funcionan? | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas


----------



## haruki murakami (10 Ene 2018)

jijito dijo:


> Hay ordenes de compra bastante altas. A 18000 sat???



Ya las veo a 21 y 20mil satoshis....claro que hay mas bajas..

Lo que soy yo...espero a que se calme...esta muy hypeada SingularityNet...no pienso comprarla a tan altos valores...por lo menos no en Tidex...esas ordenes de compra enTidex no creo que sean de usuarios...son los bots de Sophi hypeandola....ya veremos como va etherdelta..


----------



## Leroy (10 Ene 2018)

jijito dijo:


> Hay ordenes de compra bastante altas. A 18000 sat???



ése es el par con ETH. Serían 0.00018 eth, unos 25 centavos. Pero cada vez que lo he mirado son más altas, demasiado hype para esa mierda de exchange


----------



## haruki murakami (10 Ene 2018)

Por cierto...la ICO de Etherdelta no es muy popular...solo han hecho el 5% del total de token disponibles a la venta al publico...y ya van 10 dias creo...faltan 4 dias para el cierre de la ICO.


----------



## djun (10 Ene 2018)

tixel dijo:


> Si, me refiero a cambiar cripto por otra, porque yo este año cambie mis btc por bch y otras en kraken y fue una pasta de dinero movido que queda registrado a mi nombre y no me estrañaría llegase a oidos de hacienda en no mucho tiempo.
> Según los videos que aparecen unos post más atrás, tendrías que declararlo a hacienda porque hay un cambio en la composición y valoración de tu patrimonio.
> Si lo haces con un exhange descentralizado no problem pero si no no creo que los chicos de hacienda después de este 2017 dejen pasar mucho tiempo sin meterle mano a este jugosisimo nuevo mercado. Y como se metan se van a inchar a poner multas.



Creo que la cripto que sea (si es Btc será mas fácil) desde su wallet de escritorio la puedes intercambiar por Monero mediante Shapeshift conectado con Tor o con un proveedor VPN, y te las envias a una wallet de Monero de escritorio. Posteriormente, Monero te lo vuelves a enviar a otra wallet distinta de Monero (de escritorio). Y posteriormente recurres a un Exchange. Debes crearte una nueva cuenta con algún Exchange, sin identificarte, y con la referencia de un nuevo correo email en el que tampoco estés identificado... Para estos regsitros también debes usar el navegador Tor o un proveedor VPN. 

En esa nueva cuenta que hayas creado en el Exchange (y utilizando Tor o VPN) ya podrás enviarte monero para cambiarlo por otras criptos (quizás pasando antes a Btc o Eth). Y cuando tengas la cripto que deseas te la envias a una wallet de escritorio nueva que no se haya usado antes o que no se pueda vincular con tu identidad. 

Mas o menos así. Ya sé que es un rollo y puede ser muy lento porque hay varias limitaciones como el hecho de que los exchanges te limitarán a realizar pequeños retiros diarios, y Shapeshift realiza también cambios de criptos de cantidades algo pequeñas. 

También se puede usar algún exchange descentralizado P2P como BISQ, antiguo BITSQUARE, creo que permitiría intercambiar una cripto por otra, aunque no sé muy bien como funciona y quizás también se deba tener una conexion VPN.


----------



## Superoeo (10 Ene 2018)

¿Algún entendido en Etherdelta?

Estoy intentando sacar los Ethers a mywetherwallet y no hay manera. Me da errores, me dice que no hay suficiente eth en la wallet para hacer de gas (tengo 0,012. es poco?)

Me fallan las transacciones... En fin un suplicio. Es la primera vez que saco algo de ahí. No sé si al crear la cuente hice algo mal pues no es como crear una cuenta en un exchange si no que se sincroniza con tu myetherwallet no?

Pero la dirección que aparece arriba ala derecha no coincide con la mia de myetherwallet. esto es posible? madre mía....

---------- Post added 10-ene-2018 at 17:19 ----------

Estoy leyendo algo de Metamask que no tengo ni idea de qué es pero que aparentemente le da más seguridad a Myetherwallet no? Al final la voy a liar....


----------



## lewis (10 Ene 2018)

Hacienda no está viendo un taril de las cripto y menos con los metemiedos que rulan por aquí, me espero a la amnistía encubierta porque de otra forma solo pillarán pipas (de calabaza).


----------



## Meetic (10 Ene 2018)

En 4Chan hablan muy bien de Qlink y que esperan que sea un buen petardazo este 2018. Que os parece?


----------



## silverwindow (10 Ene 2018)

lewis dijo:


> Hacienda no está viendo un taril de las cripto y menos con los metemiedos que rulan por aquí, me espero a la amnistía encubierta porque de otra forma solo pillarán pipas (de calabaza).



lo que tendrin que hacer es ponerlo al 5% de manera clara y sin gilipolleces.
Pero olvidadlo, esto es españa, perseguiran,acosaran,amenazaran y finalmente se comeran una mierda pq estaremos en otro pais crypto friendly


----------



## juli (10 Ene 2018)

Bufff...la de Wager rompiéndo el pavo sí que era wena, eh ?


----------



## silverwindow (10 Ene 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Si cunde el ejemplo Portugués, y no tiene reacción europea... no te extrañe que el País Vasco conceda residencia fiscal al 5%. Con que lo ponga Bizkaia .. ya vale.
> 
> Para pagar las RGIss



Si pero no te extrañe tampoco que redacten una ley confusa,arbitraria, sujeta a SU interpretacion,ambigua...para que puedan joderte despues,si quieren, y queran.

Asi que ,adios españistan.


----------



## tio_argyle (10 Ene 2018)

Un saludo a los fieras del "ETH a 2 cifras". Os echamos de menos.


----------



## Ikkyu (10 Ene 2018)

Ethereum Cash (ECASH) precio, gráficos, capitalización bursátil y otras métricas | CoinMarketCap

Ojito con Ethereum cash

Lo malo q esta en exchanges de mierda

1 millon de market cap


----------



## arras2 (10 Ene 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Si pero no te extrañe tampoco que redacten una ley confusa,arbitraria, sujeta a SU interpretacion,ambigua...para que puedan joderte despues,si quieren, y queran.
> 
> Asi que ,adios españistan.



Da asco, lo que dices es totalmente cierto. Por curiosidad le pregunté a familiar directo que trabaja en el "infierno" si me podía preguntar a sus compis pirañas cómo se pasaría por caja para estar impoluto, y no tenían ni puta idea, cada uno propuso una cosa diferente. La conclusión a la que llegaron es que incremento patrimonio, 23% y a correr.

Yo, si lo consiguiera, lo tendría relativamente fácil. Aunque sé que es una quimera en mi caso, no he podido evitar en pensarlo. Desplazaría mi hogar unos cuantos km y solucionado :XX:.


----------



## paketazo (10 Ene 2018)

El problema de hacienda lo tienen ellos, nosotros tenemos las cryptos, y ellos en unos años tendrán el mojón...no al Sr Mojón...ese estará dirigiendo el país.

Hay dos opciones y ningún termino medio a largo plazo:

1- No se adoptan las cryptos a nivel mundial (en cuyo caso mojón para compartir entre los holders)

2- Adopción mundial y masiva.

En el segúndo caso, empezará la guerra para traer nuevos ricos ofreciendo incluso asilo fiscal a costo 0, pues la inversión que atraerá incrementará notablemente cualquier PIB.

Ojo hablo de países principalmente del primer mundo, tipo Luxembuergo, Portugal, GB, Isla de Man, Malta, Suiza...y solo hablo de teóricos países europeos.

A mayores, pensad en una futura rotura del euro, y la independencia nacional (fiscal y monetaria) que eso traería a cada miembro.


Por poner un ejemplo cercano, estoy medio convencido que si Cataluña algún día se independizara, se convertiría en paraíso fiscal tipo Mónaco, y el que más BTC tenga será el rey honorífico...solo tendrá que hablar catalán.


Pensad que en caso de adopción masiva, tu no cambiarás tus monedas a €, simplemente las gastarás, y eso no tiene más gravamen fiscal que los impuestos directos de cada país...otra cosa sería el incremento patrimonial, pero no hay institución oficial hoy que coteje los tipos de cambio de BTC, y menos de cryptoworld para dar fe del cambio aplicado en cada instante.

Un saludo


----------



## Superoeo (10 Ene 2018)

Bueno, pues ya he conseguido hacerme con los 1500 Triggers para el dichoso Masternodo. Estoy un poco emocionado porque es el primer MN que voy a lograr montarme (tendré que informarme de cómo va el asunto una vez expliquen todo el día 19 porque no tengo ni papa). Espero que esto remonte para arriba y Triggers nos dé ese sueldito Nescafé xD

Decir que he tenido que deshacer al final la mitad de mis posiciones en PIVX porque no hay manera de sacar los ETH de Etherdelta, así que espero que no zumbe mientras lo consigo que ya llevo holdeandola muchos meses para que me pille ahora con medio pie fuera...

Los Withdrawals en Etherdelta me aparecen en pending, y cuando refresco desaparecen directamente (Ya me di cuenta de que al hacerme la cuetna en Etherdelta lo que hice es crearme una nueva cuenta de Myetherwallet así que ahora tengo 2 sin yo saberlo....

Pero bueno, de todo se aprende. Lo pasaré todo a mi principal cuando quiera salir de ahí (que visto lo visto....)


----------



## Divad (10 Ene 2018)

El misterio de pagar a Hacienda se resuelva con la deuda global impagable que han creado en la estafa del fiduciario (desde la abolición del patrón oro).

Quién paga dicha deuda? 

Los mismos que están en ripple, eth, neo,...? 

Alguien se cree que la deuda la pagarán los mismos que la crearon y ahora están en criptolandia? Lo más gracioso es creerse que no solo no la van a pagar, sino que encima hay que creerse que la acabaremos pagando los mismos de siempre...

Tampoco han creado ninguna cripto que sea para saldar la deuda global... Dudo que estén por la labor ::

Cuando criptolandia comience a ser de uso común habrá una RBU. 

Estonia dará sorpresas y será un ejemplo a seguir


----------



## juli (10 Ene 2018)

Superoeo dijo:


> Bueno, pues ya he conseguido hacerme con los 1500 Triggers para el dichoso Masternodo. Estoy un poco emocionado porque es el primer MN que voy a lograr montarme (tendré que informarme de cómo va el asunto una vez expliquen todo el día 19 porque no tengo ni papa). Espero que esto remonte para arriba y Triggers nos dé ese sueldito Nescafé xD
> 
> Decir que he tenido que deshacer al final la mitad de mis posiciones en PIVX porque no hay manera de sacar los ETH de Etherdelta, así que espero que no zumbe mientras lo consigo que ya llevo holdeandola muchos meses para que me pille ahora con medio pie fuera...
> 
> ...



Enhorabuena.
______________________________

Liqui, otro que tal baila ( cómo me agota volver por estos sitios , joder !!! ) .

Tienen el botón de support ya incluído juato a los cuadros de withdravals...y un formulario stabdard : Hasta dentro de 2 horas, no cantactes ...y tal...

Si se te olvida ( que habrá gente haciendo decenas de metesacas al tiempo)...pues mil gracias...


----------



## Patanegra (10 Ene 2018)

djun dijo:


> Creo que la cripto que sea (si es Btc será mas fácil) desde su wallet de escritorio la puedes intercambiar por Monero mediante Shapeshift conectado con Tor o con un proveedor VPN, y te las envias a una wallet de Monero de escritorio. Posteriormente, Monero te lo vuelves a enviar a otra wallet distinta de Monero (de escritorio). Y posteriormente recurres a un Exchange. Debes crearte una nueva cuenta con algún Exchange, sin identificarte, y con la referencia de un nuevo correo email en el que tampoco estés identificado... Para estos regsitros también debes usar el navegador Tor o un proveedor VPN.
> 
> En esa nueva cuenta que hayas creado en el Exchange (y utilizando Tor o VPN) ya podrás enviarte monero para cambiarlo por otras criptos (quizás pasando antes a Btc o Eth). Y cuando tengas la cripto que deseas te la envias a una wallet de escritorio nueva que no se haya usado antes o que no se pueda vincular con tu identidad.
> 
> ...



a enmarcar


----------



## trancos123 (10 Ene 2018)

Parece que Game (GTC) ha soportado muy bien la debacle de tron.
Game (GTC) precio, gráficos, capitalización bursátil y otras métricas | CoinMarketCap

A ver si para febrero nos da alguna alegría.


----------



## easyridergs (10 Ene 2018)

Triggers yo también me lo estoy planteando pero he empezado a leer en el grupo de telegram de Blocksafe Fundation y hay gente quemadilla, mucho prometer y después no cumplen, no se ...


----------



## haruki murakami (10 Ene 2018)

Ikkyu dijo:


> Ethereum Cash (ECASH) precio, gráficos, capitalización bursátil y otras métricas | CoinMarketCap
> 
> Ojito con Ethereum cash
> 
> ...



Opino lo mismo...100 dolares y a esperar...jajajaj
*Edito, mejor no*


----------



## silverwindow (10 Ene 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Triggers yo también me lo estoy planteando pero he empezado a leer en el grupo de telegram de Blocksafe Fundation y hay gente quemadilla, mucho prometer y después no cumplen, no se ...



mucho prometer el que? trigger tiene mucho que demostrar,de moemnto no hay nada, pero como todas vamos..


----------



## Gian Gastone (10 Ene 2018)

Que equipo se necesita para tener un masternodo con TRIGGERS?


----------



## haruki murakami (10 Ene 2018)

Pilas con los retiros depositos de ETH en Kucoin...estan demorados...

Official Announcement About Ethereum Network, Withdrawals and Deposits

Preciso iba a pillar QLink a ver como va la cosa...pero me va a tocar meterme con BTC


----------



## orbeo (10 Ene 2018)

Meetic dijo:


> En 4Chan hablan muy bien de Qlink y que esperan que sea un buen petardazo este 2018. Que os parece?



A mí me gustaría meterle algo pero los chicharros los tengo en Binance y de momento no me salgo de ahí. Y Qlink no está listada aquí aún.

---------- Post added 10-ene-2018 at 18:52 ----------

Joder no se puede desconectar uno. No miro nada en todo el día, ahora abro blockfolio y tengo todo en rojo menos WaBi.


----------



## sabueXo (10 Ene 2018)

Wagerr (WGR).

¿Cómo se compra?, ¿hay algún vídeo?

He instalado Waves Lite Client, he ido a Waves Decentaralized Exchange y no veo el par ETH/WGR


----------



## easyridergs (10 Ene 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> mucho prometer el que? trigger tiene mucho que demostrar,de moemnto no hay nada, pero como todas vamos..



Por lo que entiendo hay cierta confusión, deberían haber anunciado la incorporación en algún exchange nuevo y lo que ha pasado es que lo deslistan de bittrex y la compañia se bifurca en dos cotizando una de ellas en bolsa, no sabría que lectura dar a esto.
Por otro lado dicen que la remuneración de masternodes será de 375 ammo al mes, no se si lo podeis confirmar, ah y a ver que vale ese ammo.


----------



## sabueXo (10 Ene 2018)

Bittrex Will Delist TRIG as Parent Company Blocksafe Prepares for Public Trading


----------



## trancos123 (10 Ene 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Por lo que entiendo hay cierta confusión, deberían haber anunciado la incorporación en algún exchange nuevo y lo que ha pasado es que lo deslistan de bittrex y la compañia se bifurca en dos cotizando una de ellas en bolsa, no sabría que lectura dar a esto.
> Por otro lado dicen que la remuneración de masternodes será de 375 ammo al mes, no se si lo podeis confirmar, ah y a ver que vale ese ammo.



Su política de comunicación es desastrosa y el tio de marketing q tienen contratado es un completo inútil.
Cualquier shitcoin hace estas cosas mucho mejor, si es la parte fácil!!


----------



## silverwindow (10 Ene 2018)

Dice que si cotiza en bolsa no puede cotizar en exhchanges?
no conocia eso,de ahi el bajon.

Yo no lo veo claro,como afecta al token la aslida a bolsa? te hacen un monaco y se te queda cara de gili

hay incertidumbre


----------



## sabueXo (10 Ene 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Por lo que entiendo hay cierta confusión, deberían haber anunciado la incorporación en algún exchange nuevo y lo que ha pasado es que lo deslistan de bittrex y la compañia se bifurca en dos cotizando una de ellas en bolsa, no sabría que lectura dar a esto.
> Por otro lado dicen que la remuneración de masternodes será de 375 ammo al mes, no se si lo podeis confirmar, ah y a ver que vale ese ammo.



375 Ammo, si.

Valdrá lo que dicte el mercado tipo NEO/GAS

---------- Post added 10-ene-2018 at 19:14 ----------




silverwindow dijo:


> Dice que si cotiza en bolsa no puede cotizar en exhchanges?
> no conocia eso,de ahi el bajon.
> 
> Yo no lo veo claro,como afecta al token la aslida a bolsa? te hacen un monaco y se te queda cara de gili



Entonces tampoco estaría en Binance ni saldría en otros 2 exchanges que tienen programados.

También comentaron que si pueden, intentan seguir en Bittrex.

Aparte, en la noticia pone que también podría ser por otro motivo la salida de Bittrex.


----------



## Gian Gastone (10 Ene 2018)

sabueXo dijo:


> Bittrex Will Delist TRIG as Parent Company Blocksafe Prepares for Public Trading



Osea que no tienen muy claro lo que pasa con sus token cuando salgan a la bolsa.
Puede pasar que ya han recolectado bastante pasta para dar el salto y pasar de los token vendidos en el crypto mundo.


----------



## sabueXo (10 Ene 2018)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> Osea que no tienen muy claro lo que pasa con sus token cuando salgan a la bolsa.
> Puede pasar que ya han recolectado bastante pasta para dar el salto y pasar de los token vendidos en el crypto mundo.



Parecen ideas del que lo ha escrito, no verdades confirmadas.

TRIG va a ser dos empresas. Una en bolsa y fabricará hardware y otra software y blockchain.

Masternodes y demás sigue adelante y sacan Whitepaper el 19 explicando cosas sobre esto.

Tienen pensado seguir adelante con las dos partes. Necesitan los masternodes, blockchain, TRIG y AMMO

*Dicho por ellos:*

"We have patents (some pending and some granted) for actual products. Going public gives us a new source of capital which will help diversify the load of the costs of building tangible products, and not just software, on the blockchain..."

"The crypto side of things will remain the same, but the holding company which holds the tech rights will have more support. There will be two teams, that support one another. That's the basic outline and we'll update as we progress."

"Look at it this way, now when we manufacture Justifires for 40+ pilots we won't have to sell trig to pay for it all... (or wouldn't have to dip into the crypto budget)
We're not just a crypto project... and never were"

---------- Post added 10-ene-2018 at 19:25 ----------

Está contestando ahora mismo sobre esto. Os copio/pego ahora.

*Contestacion de Blocksafe a esto:*

Chris - Today at 7:24 PM
We've been clear, trig isn't going public. The holding company which holds the intellectual property for our hardware partners is going public. Stocks make sense in that we have tangible products that will be for sale to different customer bases, but they don't impact the machine to machine economy directly at all.

Chris - Today at 7:25 PM
Also, where is the quote for the reasoning for Bittrex delisting in that article? Why would the Merkel contributor know their reasoning before us?

Parece que son noticias para crear FUD, lo cual está pasando mucho con esta moneda. No les han dicho ni al grupo por qué los quitan y el que ha escrito eso se supone que lo sabe...

Necesitan a alguien de marketing pero ya. Tienen buen producto, pero lo que es darse publicidad....


----------



## plus ultra (10 Ene 2018)

Ikkyu dijo:


> Ethereum Cash (ECASH) precio, gráficos, capitalización bursátil y otras métricas | CoinMarketCap
> 
> Ojito con Ethereum cash
> 
> ...




No lo se rick parece...,has visto su equipo?su roadmap?su whitepaper? :abajo:


----------



## trancos123 (10 Ene 2018)

sabueXo dijo:


> Chris - Today at 7:24 PM
> We've been clear, trig isn't going public. The holding company which holds the intellectual property for our hardware partners is going public. Stocks make sense in that we have tangible products that will be for sale to different customer bases, but they don't impact the machine to machine economy directly at all.
> 
> Chris - Today at 7:25 PM
> ...



Y nadie es capaz de decirle que su política de comunicación es desastrosa?


----------



## sabueXo (10 Ene 2018)

trancos123 dijo:


> Y nadie es capaz de decirle que su política de comunicación es desastrosa?



Si, se lo dicen.

Twitter

Han contestado a la noticia ya en Discord y Twitter.

TRIG sigue, no sale a bolsa.

2 Empresas
Blocksafe Inc. Sale a bolsa. Hardware. Georgia.
Blocksafe Alliance. NO sale a bolsa. Sigue TRIG, Masternode, AMMO, etc. Software.


----------



## paketazo (10 Ene 2018)

sabueXo dijo:


> Wagerr (WGR).
> 
> ¿Cómo se compra?, ¿hay algún vídeo?
> 
> He instalado Waves Lite Client, he ido a Waves Decentaralized Exchange y no veo el par ETH/WGR



Prueba el par BTC/wagerr o Waves/Wagerr

Recuerda disponer de algo de gas para la transacción (has de tener algo de waves, con 0,10 waves tienes para ir tirando un tiempo)

ETH/wager lo hay pero negocia poco.

Un saludo

P.D. Edito para decirte que han desactivado wagerr de los pares ahora mismo...la subida y el volumen creo que les ha jodido el exchanger...¡como no!


----------



## Meetic (10 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Pilas con los retiros depositos de ETH en Kucoin...estan demorados...
> 
> Official Announcement About Ethereum Network, Withdrawals and Deposits
> 
> Preciso iba a pillar QLink a ver como va la cosa...pero me va a tocar meterme con BTC



A mí me ha tardado media hora con ETH, justo también le he metido a QLINK. En el grupo de Telegram de Rankia están hablando muy bien sobre su proyecto y que tiene pinta de ponerse en 4-5$ en poco días.


----------



## haruki murakami (10 Ene 2018)

Meetic dijo:


> A mí me ha tardado media hora con ETH, justo también le he metido a QLINK. En el grupo de Telegram de Rankia están hablando muy bien sobre su proyecto y que tiene pinta de ponerse en 4-5$ en poco días.



Ojala que si...a mi aun no me llega a Kucoin los BTC, approx 1000 dolares...van 6 confirmaciones...vamos a ver..

Edito: Qlink por lo que he leido..ya ronda los 240Millones de Marketcap que aun no se ve en Coinmarketcap...si se hace un 4x o 4.5x...en los proximos dias, que es lo que dices que la gente podria pumpearla,... estaria en el club de los 1000 millones....top 40...sera?


----------



## Gñe (10 Ene 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Prueba el par BTC/wagerr o Waves/Wagerr
> 
> Recuerda disponer de algo de gas para la transacción (has de tener algo de waves, con 0,10 waves tienes para ir tirando un tiempo)
> 
> ...



Yo he visto que en Yobit hay opción. La página ofrece un huevo de cryptos, algunas que realmente huelen a shitcoin y otras que son más prometedoras. 

Eso sí, parece que a veces va un tanto mal/lenta lo que es la página.

Cago aquí mi referral para hacer el mundo mejor YoBit.Net - Ethereum (ETH) Exchange


----------



## RutgerBlume (10 Ene 2018)

Buenas, a ver si alguien puede echarme un cable con un problema con una retirada en el exchange cryptopia.

Resulta que hace unos dias retire unos tethers USD desde cryptopia a Binance. Despues de un dia sin recibir los fondos, mire en cryptopia y ponia que la transaccion estaba "completed". Use la web de omniexplorer para buscar mi transaccion y resulta que el txid asignado a mi transaccion no existe...

Han pasado ya varios dias desde que ejecute la retirada.
He buscado en internet, he visto gente que ha tenido problemas similares pero no he encontrado a nadie que haya escrito como lo acabo resolviendo. Hace dos dias abri un ticket de soporte y todavia no me han respondido.

Alguien ha pasado por algo similar? Como se resolvio la cosa al final?

Muchisimas gracias.


----------



## RuiKi84 (10 Ene 2018)

Tengo 2000€ en kukoin, hay alguna cosa interesante pa enchufarlos ?


----------



## haruki murakami (10 Ene 2018)

Nadie se ha informado de la ICO de Kodak (si, los mismos que estaban al borde de la ruina), pues sacan ICO en Enero 31.

KODAKOne platform and KODAKCoin cryptocurrency | Kodak Graphic Communications Group
KodakOne (KODAKCoin) - All information about KodakOne ICO (Token Sale) - ICO Drops
Kodak anuncia su propia criptomoneda KODAKCoin y sus acciones se disparan en un 125%


----------



## haruki murakami (10 Ene 2018)

En Kucoin...para Qlink, la demanda es *casi* el doble de la oferta...no se si esto se vea mucho en todas las coins en Kucoin...pero es un dato bastante positivo.


----------



## Latunero Incorregible (10 Ene 2018)

Donde comprariais Phore, Cryptopia o Cryptobridge?

opiniones de Zoin?


----------



## Divad (10 Ene 2018)

La subida de VIBE
Twitter

Android para Febrero en Dent
Twitter


----------



## jorge (10 Ene 2018)

Divad dijo:


> La subida de VIBE
> Twitter
> 
> Android para Febrero en Dent
> Twitter



Ves mucho margen de subida para DENT? Tengo sólo 10.000 chapas y estoy pensando en comprar más.


----------



## plus ultra (10 Ene 2018)

RutgerBlume dijo:


> Buenas, a ver si alguien puede echarme un cable con un problema con una retirada en el exchange cryptopia.
> 
> Resulta que hace unos dias retire unos tethers USD desde cryptopia a Binance. Despues de un dia sin recibir los fondos, mire en cryptopia y ponia que la transaccion estaba "completed". Use la web de omniexplorer para buscar mi transaccion y resulta que el txid asignado a mi transaccion no existe...
> 
> ...



Despues de mucho tiempo es la primera vez que me ha ocurrido algo asi,tambien me sale pagado y me da el tx pero el tx no me aprece en el explorador de ETH.

Alguna le ha pasado algo similar?


----------



## juli (10 Ene 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> Despues de mucho tiempo es la primera vez que me ha ocurrido algo asi,tambien me sale pagado y me da el tx pero el tx no me aprece en el explorador de ETH.
> 
> Alguna le ha pasado algo similar?



Sip...creía ( aún no lo descarto ) que sería cosa de Liqui.

2 envíos de tokens distintos. ID transaction...e inencontrable en la blockchain.

Hace más de 7 horas del primero ya. La cadena de ETH anda de aquella manera estos días...éso ya lo he coprobado sin exchange. El otro día, se puso a funcionar de repente...lo mismo va por ahí.

Tengo 4 mierdecillas en exchanges...y joder, me da una paz...


----------



## PREDATOR (10 Ene 2018)

Bueno voy a echarle unas fichas a Snovio.
Proyecto parece interesante. El equipo es bueno.4k en Telegram.














Snovio ICO - world's first decentralized lead generation service


----------



## Divad (10 Ene 2018)

jorge dijo:


> Ves mucho margen de subida para DENT? Tengo sólo 10.000 chapas y estoy pensando en comprar más.



El 90% del mercado es android, diría que mínimo el $1 se lo hará sin despeinarse. 

Cada uno debe de valorar si las telecomunicaciones juegan un papel importante o no dentro del juego 

EDIT: Tengo guardadas unas cuantas y con otro montón me pongo a tradear, pregúntate que quieres hacer y actúa


----------



## jorge (10 Ene 2018)

Divad dijo:


> El 90% del mercado es android, diría que mínimo el $1 se lo hará sin despeinarse.
> 
> Cada uno debe de valorar si las telecomunicaciones juegan un papel importante o no dentro del juego
> 
> EDIT: Tengo guardadas unas cuantas y con otro montón me pongo a tradear, pregúntate que quieres hacer y actúa



Gracias Master!


----------



## Patanegra (10 Ene 2018)

esta mañana envie 62.000 dolares en VIBE (gracias de nuevo Divad) a Hitbtc para pasar por caja (ETH) pero aun no me han llegado. La transaccion de mi etherwallet fue confirmada...hay para preocuparse que aun no han llegado?


----------



## sabueXo (10 Ene 2018)

Más sobre TRIG

"Kickr design is the partner we have perfecting our tech."

"They have talent from Stanford and Apple engineers."

Kickr Design - Product Design, Engineering, Prototyping, Manufacturing


----------



## haruki murakami (10 Ene 2018)

Juli, de que va *Mybit*???


----------



## plus ultra (10 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Sip...creía ( aún no lo descarto ) que sería cosa de Liqui.
> 
> 2 envíos de tokens distintos. ID transaction...e inencontrable en la blockchain.
> 
> ...




Gracias me tiene preocupado.

SKY esta dando una subida inesperada y ya casi la tenemos en 50$ como les comente hace no mucho,el equipo daba por echo que ya estaban dentro de BITTREX hace tiempo (eso decian ellos) pero estos lo paralizaron por un tema de la SEC que le estaban pidiendo mucha info,al poco tiempo cuando deslistaron a TKN y TIME estos equipos comentaron que era que BITTREX les habia solicitado muchos documentos que no podian aportar en poco tiempo,para mi las historias encajan,y se ha mantenido bastante bien estos dias tan jodidos,si entra en cuanto lo aga podria tirarse un X2 X3 por el volumen que mueve solo en CRYPTOPIA.


----------



## Divad (10 Ene 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> esta mañana envie 62.000 dolares en VIBE (gracias de nuevo Divad) a Hitbtc para pasar por caja (ETH) pero aun no me han llegado. La transaccion de mi etherwallet fue confirmada...hay para preocuparse que aun no han llegado?



Podrías haberte aguantado un poco y mandarlas a Binance. Los de hitbtc saben que vas a vender y cuanto más esperen, más caro les saldrá ::

Mucho me temo que te tocará enviarles correo, si te has validado con tus datos no deberías de tener problemas, de lo contrario ya estarías superando el máximo permitido por registro. Empieza de buenas y sino que te lo devuelvan a tu wallet (ya lo canjeas en otro lado ).


----------



## PREDATOR (10 Ene 2018)

Divad dijo:


> El 90% del mercado es android, diría que mínimo el $1 se lo hará sin despeinarse.
> 
> Cada uno debe de valorar si las telecomunicaciones juegan un papel importante o no dentro del juego
> 
> EDIT: Tengo guardadas unas cuantas y con otro montón me pongo a tradear, pregúntate que quieres hacer y actúa



Hola Divad, en uno de los videos de demostracion de DENT.
Se aprecia como el precio de 260 DENT en la APP son 3,99USD.
Si Las coins de DENT son las misma que utiliza para su APP de intercambio de datos....
Partiendo de esa base podriamos sacar el valor maximo de 1DENT/Usd

3.99Usd/260DENT son 0,015Usd Dent, en el mercado de las criptos 1 DENT esta a 0,087758 USD. Que diferencia hay entre comprar en la APP o en el exchange ademas del la mera especulacion?

Aunque realmente cda vez que se consuman los DENT en la APP se quemaran tokens lo que hara seguir subiendo el precio del token en el exchange.


----------



## Patanegra (10 Ene 2018)

Divad dijo:


> Podrías haberte aguantado un poco y mandarlas a Binance. Los de hitbtc saben que vas a vender y cuanto más esperen, más caro les saldrá ::
> 
> Mucho me temo que te tocará enviarles correo, si te has validado con tus datos no deberías de tener problemas, de lo contrario ya estarías superando el máximo permitido por registro. Empieza de buenas y sino que te lo devuelvan a tu wallet (ya lo canjeas en otro lado ).



gracias, envie a Hitbtc el 60% de mis VIBE, como no llegaban, miré un poco en google y me enteré que Binance ya tenia VIBE donde consegui vender el 40% restante.

Mando a Htbtc un correo con el hash de la transaccion,, muchas gracias. No estoy verificado aunque por lo visto las entradas y salidas son ilimitadas.


----------



## Divad (10 Ene 2018)

PREDATOR dijo:


> Hola Divad, en uno de los videos de demostracion de DENT.
> Se aprecia como el precio de 260 DENT en la APP son 3,99USD.
> Si Las coins de DENT son las misma que utiliza para su APP de intercambio de datos....
> Partiendo de esa base podriamos sacar el valor maximo de 1DENT/Usd
> ...



Lo explicó muy bien un compañero del hilo (perdona que no recuerdo tu nick), el precio de los datos no va ligado al valor de cotización de Dent.

La tarifa de datos es (supuestamente) fija (acostumbrado a que cada año suba el precio de Internet), mientras que el valor será la suma de capitalización de la cripto. Cuánto dinero suman todas las compañías de telecomunicaciones? :baba:


----------



## san_miguel (10 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Pilas con los retiros depositos de ETH en Kucoin...estan demorados...
> 
> Official Announcement About Ethereum Network, Withdrawals and Deposits
> 
> Preciso iba a pillar QLink a ver como va la cosa...pero me va a tocar meterme con BTC



Desde las 8am y aún no me han llegado

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## carlosjulian (10 Ene 2018)

Me estoy empezando a dar una fiesta con TRON de nuevo, al meterle en lo más más bajo que llegó entre ayer y hoy. 

--- Parece que habrá fiesta de nuevo, para surfear. (eso parece, que quiere despegar). 

El chino LEE de LTC se ha burlado de TRON

Twitter

y el mismo creador de TRON ha respondido...

Algo traen estos asiáticos. Que ojalá nos sigan llenando los bolsillo$$$$


----------



## sabueXo (10 Ene 2018)

Necesito saber por favor que criptomoneda usar para las trasnferencias de un exchange a otro.

¿Cuales son las más rápidas y cuanto puede tardar con ella?


----------



## Fercas7 (10 Ene 2018)

Como veis entrar a QLC y a DENT?
Vendo mis DGB para entrarle:?


----------



## juli (10 Ene 2018)

Bueno...ENIGMA anda en ATH y espero que se meta pronto en el TOP50...para empezar.

Dejo un vídeo de una entrevista con su CEO con info muy jugosa , en mi opinión.

Andáos con ojo porque tiene pinta de ser referencia en SHitland este año y PROOF OF STAKE , o sea, nodos con retorno sin necesidad de mínimos (MMnodes)...y sería fundamental empezar a tener los tokens de la Base de Recompensa en las mejores condiciones de precio posibles...para quien el proyecto resulte atractivo, claro. Una de las claves de este año va a ser el papel y los derechos que los poseedores de tokens adquieran y aquí parece bien claro que los tokens van a ser parte activa del proyecto con su mera posesión...y pagos vía staking.

Enigma va a crear una red para transmisión de datos absolutamente secretos pues entienden que los contratos entre partes deben serlo , al igual que lo son en el ámbito empresarial, personal, etc... Además, entienden que este planteamiento puede ser aprovechado para que otros proyectos lo adopten por su escalabilidad, compatibilidad y ventajas que su tecnología aporta. La red ENIGMA va a correr su POS )sobre el proof of work d Ethereum ( al final, parece que cada vez más gente cree lo de "Viva el POS !!! -...y las mujeres - " ...y que haya que supeditarlo a mamá pato cada vez parece menos imperativo , incluso bajo el criterio de la plantilla de relumbrón de este proyecto .

Disrupción CONCEPTUAL , POS con rewards...y excelencia tecnológica basada en la rigurosa exigencia técnica de los integrantes de este equipo, avalado/cribado por el MIT, icono tecnológico mundial.

Com ya estaba dicho, apunta a Monedón Prime en el ranking y a que las asequibles himbersiones actuales retornen en cotización debidamente aplificadas en una revalorización que no suena difícil y , en tal caso, un más que jugoso Staking. Por cierto...anuncian usos concretos de su propuesta en las próximas semanas/meses ( el proyecto llega tras años intramuros , no es una bonoloto hecha en 3 patadas al calorcito del barullo blockchain )

Jartito del truñerío reinante ? OK...pues pongo la entrevista , además de la documentación pertinente en sus espacios en la net, a criterio de los más puestos del hilo...porque, por lo que se puede deducir tras un vistazo epidérmico ...en ENIGMA, Chorradas, las justas :

[youtube]enlnc2i-AMs[/youtube]

Subtítulos cañís...por supuestón.


----------



## Patanegra (10 Ene 2018)

Divad dijo:


> El 90% del mercado es android, diría que mínimo el $1 se lo hará sin despeinarse.
> 
> Cada uno debe de valorar si las telecomunicaciones juegan un papel importante o no dentro del juego
> 
> EDIT: Tengo guardadas unas cuantas y con otro montón me pongo a tradear, pregúntate que quieres hacer y actúa



1.000.000 de DENT en cartera multiplicado por $1.... a ver si alguien me puede ayudar con el calculo :baba:


----------



## wililon (10 Ene 2018)

caramon1980 dijo:


> Una pregunta de novato... normalmente hago tranferencia sepa a kraken y ahi transformo en btc para moverlo a bittrex, bitfinex o comprar directamente la moneda que me interese, pero hay algun metodo que me ahorre "costes", no sé, ¿pasarlo a USDT o algo?
> 
> ¿algun exchange más que debiera tener?
> Gracias por todo y por lo que recomendais, poco a poco voy haciendo una cartera curiosa y encima gano algo jeje...



Convierte a ETH en lugar de BTC. Las comisiones por transferencia sin más bajas y tiene casi todos los pares


----------



## StalkerTlön (10 Ene 2018)

Divad dijo:


> Podrías haberte aguantado un poco y mandarlas a Binance. Los de hitbtc saben que vas a vender y cuanto más esperen, más caro les saldrá ::
> 
> Mucho me temo que te tocará enviarles correo, si te has validado con tus datos no deberías de tener problemas, de lo contrario ya estarías superando el máximo permitido por registro. Empieza de buenas y sino que te lo devuelvan a tu wallet (ya lo canjeas en otro lado ).



Yo tras varios emails y tickets, me han devuelto un buen puñado de DENT que se habian quedado en el limbo en una transfe a MEW hace 5 dias...ahora no se que hacer con ello, si transferirlo a Kukoin via Dash o LTC, que ya me funcionó bien antes o holdear alli, pero es que me tiene frito HitBTC. Las trans de Dent advierten que pueden tardar 4 semanas aparte de las comisiones... es un poco carcelario el tema de HitBTC


----------



## stiff upper lip (10 Ene 2018)

Latunero Incorregible dijo:


> Donde comprariais Phore, Cryptopia o Cryptobridge?
> 
> opiniones de Zoin?



Sobre Zoin, desde Septiembre no ha parado de subir, ahora lleva corrigiendo un par de semanas con volumen bajillo. La comunidad es muy buena, la última vez que miré había mas de mil tios en su slack. Ahora se han pasado a discord. Han lanzado un nuevo website con un roadmap muy clarito.

Yo creo que cuando termine esta fase bajista pumpeará de nuevo con fuerza.


----------



## StalkerTlön (10 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Bueno...ENIGMA anda en ATH y espero que se meta pronto en el TOP50...para empezar.
> 
> Dejo un vídeo de una entrevista con su CEO con info muy jugosa , en mi opinión.
> 
> ...



Me da que vuelvo a comprar un poquito mas...


----------



## juli (10 Ene 2018)

*
PURPLES on fire ??? *


----------



## Divad (10 Ene 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> 1.000.000 de DENT en cartera multiplicado por $1.... a ver si alguien me puede ayudar con el calculo :baba:



Contando que supuestamente Bitcoin se actualice y llegue a los $100k, eth y Dash rondando los $30k...

Para Dent si no es mucho pedir... unos $1000 ya vendrían de pm 

Veremos que alegría nos da! 

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## haruki murakami (10 Ene 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> Desde las 8am y aún no me han llegado
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk



Yo use Bitcoin...y en media hora...ya estaban.
Ya tengo mis Qlink.


----------



## Latunero Incorregible (10 Ene 2018)

StalkerTlön dijo:


> Yo tras varios emails y tickets, me han devuelto un buen puñado de DENT que se habian quedado en el limbo en una transfe a MEW hace 5 dias...ahora no se que hacer con ello, si transferirlo a Kukoin via Dash o LTC, que ya me funcionó bien antes o holdear alli, pero es que me tiene frito HitBTC. Las trans de Dent advierten que pueden tardar 4 semanas aparte de las comisiones... es un poco carcelario el tema de HitBTC



El problema es que la cotización de dent en hitbtc es mucho más baja que en kucoin.

A mi me han devuelto hoy todas las dent que tenia en el limbo


----------



## Txeco (10 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Me da que en 2018 nos vamos a jartar de lanzamientos, ICOs y presales de empresas consagradas globalmente lanzando sus pinitos en la blockchain...con trillones de fulanos a la espera y que se van a ir 2demún aunque sean truños en néctar...( y muchas de ésas sí que van a ser como las ICOs de hace tiempo en plan "pillar, ROI x5,,,y que se mueran los feos..." ).
> 
> Gracias por el apunte Axier, que lo último que quisiera es ofender, por diox...pero va a ser que m'espero al DVD con guita en la saca, pues... y no por la ICO que propones en concreto que puede ser la bomba...sino en general...
> 
> ...



Ahí tienes una...

Kodak announces its own cryptocurrency and watches stock price skyrocket - The Verge


----------



## perdido_en_criptos (10 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> *
> PURPLES on fire ??? *



Quién tuviera un MNode de PIVX :8::8::8:


----------



## juli (10 Ene 2018)

perdido_en_criptos dijo:


> Quién tuviera un MNode de PIVX :8::8::8:



Pues hablando de precio....si los próximos 3 movimientos son luciditos...QUIén tuviera uno de PHORE. ( por cierto...y Staking pero que muy bien pagado desde casi ná ).

Respecto a enigma...y ésto es una impresión, no un consejo...yo valoraría incluso ahorrar en esa moneda aún con presupustos modestos.

Se verá en los próximos meses, pero tiene pinta de proyecto de muchos kilates ( y proof of stake )


----------



## thanthalas (10 Ene 2018)

sabueXo dijo:


> Necesito saber por favor que criptomoneda usar para las trasnferencias de un exchange a otro.
> 
> ¿Cuales son las más rápidas y cuanto puede tardar con ella?



Litecoin uso siempre yo.Comision minima de unos 0.003 ltc y suele tardar menos de 5 minutos.

---------- Post added 10-ene-2018 at 23:41 ----------




juli dijo:


> Pues hablando de precio....si los próximos 3 movimientos son luciditos...QUIén tuviera uno de PHORE. ( por cierto...y Staking muy bien pagado desde casi ná )



Para hacer staking como funciona?.Un pc siempre encendido con el wallet de phore?.


----------



## Divad (10 Ene 2018)

StalkerTlön dijo:


> Yo tras varios emails y tickets, me han devuelto un buen puñado de DENT que se habian quedado en el limbo en una transfe a MEW hace 5 dias...ahora no se que hacer con ello, si transferirlo a Kukoin via Dash o LTC, que ya me funcionó bien antes o holdear alli, pero es que me tiene frito HitBTC. Las trans de Dent advierten que pueden tardar 4 semanas aparte de las comisiones... es un poco carcelario el tema de HitBTC



Por las guarradas que llevan y del calentón que me llevé tas retenerme los eth y Dent... Vendí hasta los Vibe y lo saqué todo con Dash a kucoin.

Conmigo les ha salido bien la jugada pero me alegro por los que se han llevado el premio 

Si quieres tradear kucoin está bien y por ahora no he visto ningún mamoneo. Solo retención al salir/entrada de la exchange con el par ETH.







Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 10-ene-2018 at 23:43 ----------




Latunero Incorregible dijo:


> El problema es que la cotización de dent en hitbtc es mucho más baja que en kucoin.
> 
> A mi me han devuelto hoy todas las dent que tenia en el limbo



Porque son unos piruleros cuando veas más tonterías ya verás como querrás salir corriendo de ahí ::

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## StalkerTlön (10 Ene 2018)

Latunero Incorregible dijo:


> El problema es que la cotización de dent en hitbtc es mucho más baja que en kucoin.
> 
> A mi me han devuelto hoy todas las dent que tenia en el limbo



Eso es lo que me hace dudar, si algún dia cotizarán igual...


----------



## juli (10 Ene 2018)

thanthalas dijo:


> Para hacer staking como funciona?.Un pc siempre encendido con el wallet de phore?.



Es sencillísimo. Activas el staking ( "desbloquear monedero sólo para staking" , en el mismo formulario de envío donde te pide el password de la wallet para confirmar las transacciones ...y listo ).

Para Mnodes, salvo impacientes, recomendaría, aunque no se sea holder de PIVX - qué coño, del soporte en vivo pago una parte como holder, así que "a la salú" - entrar en su discordd y a algún Dev cuando sale la activación de Mnodes desde Ledger Nano...y si implica staking seguro también -. Tener bien amarradas tus coins en esas tareas es una delicatessen y un paso de lo más elemental con los precios que están pillando "nuestroooos teeesoooroooossss ".

Creo que mucha gente fusilará a PIVX el staking/Mnode desde un dispositivo seguro. Es básico, no me jodas.


----------



## StalkerTlön (10 Ene 2018)

Divad dijo:


> Por las guarradas que llevan y del calentón que me llevé tas retenerme los eth y Dent... Vendí hasta los Vibe y lo saqué todo con Dash a kucoin.
> 
> Conmigo les ha salido bien la jugada pero me alegro por los que se han llevado el premio
> 
> ...



Ya me llevé casi todo a Kukoin, esta muy bien, lo único que son lentorros para sacar de ahi algo, ciertamente, hasta con ltc me puso que a los 30min empezaría la trans. Lo de Kukoin shares todavía no lo he probado, pero parece interesante.


----------



## perdido_en_criptos (10 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Pues hablando de precio....si los próximos 3 movimientos son luciditos...QUIén tuviera uno de PHORE. ( por cierto...y Staking pero que muy bien pagado desde casi ná ).
> 
> Respecto a enigma...y ésto es una impresión, no un consejo...yo valoraría incluso ahorrar en esa moneda aún con presupustos modestos.
> 
> Se verá en los próximos meses, pero tiene pinta de proyecto de muchos kilates ( y proof of stake )



compré 50 el 2 de enero para ver qué tal y me han dado buena impresión. Si mi shitventura :: con GAME va a algún lado seguramente parte de los beneficios acaben aquí.

Eso o las miserables 350 chapas de QLINK que si se disparan de precio se convertirán o en enigma o en pivx


----------



## juli (11 Ene 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Las leyes no pueden ser confusas ni arbitrarias.



Vaaa...no seas tan exigente con los chavalotes del fisco, qye ya sabes que rebosan espíritu navideño & de altruísta labor social...

Éso sí...si no hilan fino...en el pecado - de una redacción negligente y/o ambigua" -, la penitencia : 
*
"In dubio, pro reo" , maifrén...* 


__________________________

por cierto, alguien se ha dado cuenta del CAPITAL salto cualitativo DE FACTO de las criptos respecto al fisco ...que representa discutir con ellos , en el ya dificilíííímo caso incluso de certeza de patrimonio o capital sujeto a tributo, "con la pasta en TU bolsillo " ...toda vez que no cuenten con sus vampíricos compinches banksters???

Hasta ahora, primero disparaban...y después preguntaban...como la madera.

---------- Post added 11-ene-2018 at 00:10 ----------




perdido_en_criptos dijo:


> compré 50 el 2 de enero para ver qué tal y me han dado buena impresión. Si mi shitventura :: con GAME va a algún lado seguramente parte de los beneficios acaben aquí.
> 
> Eso o las miserables 350 chapas de QLINK que si se disparan de precio se convertirán o en enigma o en pivx



Hoxtia...al loro, que GAME es un Hodl bonito, eh ??? Blockchain que hace cosas 100%. !

( Gamecredits, eh ?...el otro game que ha salido, ni idea ).


----------



## arras2 (11 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Pues hablando de precio....si los próximos 3 movimientos son luciditos...QUIén tuviera uno de PHORE. ( por cierto...y Staking pero que muy bien pagado desde casi ná ).
> 
> Respecto a enigma...y ésto es una impresión, no un consejo...yo valoraría incluso ahorrar en esa moneda aún con presupustos modestos.
> 
> Se verá en los próximos meses, pero tiene pinta de proyecto de muchos kilates ( y proof of stake )



Gracias Juli por la información. Hoy mismo estábamos mirando con mi colega de salir con roi pero hemos decidido apostar por no hacerlo e intentar ir a aumentar posiciones después de leer tu mensaje anterior. Estuve leyendo sobre ella y no acabé de entender cómo iba. Entendí que una parte iba sobre la red eth, pero otra parte se ejecutaba en su propia red. Me lo tengo que estudiar bien. Todavía me queda grande entender las tripas de estas cosas.

Ni idea de cantidades para sacar algo de rédito me imagino, ¿no?


----------



## thanthalas (11 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Es sencillísimo. Activas el staking ( "desbloquear monedero sólo para staking" , en el mismo formulario de envío donde te pide el password de la wallet para confirmar las transacciones ...y listo ).
> 
> Para Mnodes, salvo impacientes, recomendaría, aunque no se sea holder de PIVX - qué coño, del soporte en vivo pago una parte como holder, así que "a la salú" - entrar en su discordd y a algún Dev cuando sale la activación de Mnodes desde Ledger Nano...y si implica staking seguro también -. Tener bien amarradas tus coins en esas tareas es una delicatessen y un paso de lo más elemental con los precios que están pillando "nuestroooos teeesoooroooossss ".
> 
> Creo que mucha gente fusilará a PIVX el staking/Mnode desde un dispositivo seguro. Es básico, no me jodas.



Pero perdona,que no me queda claro,¿necesito tener algun dispositivo,ya sea pc o raspberry encendido 24h para stakear?.Y mira que tengo media docena de mineros,pero en esto del POS,no tengo ni idea.Y coincido totalmente en que este 2018 hay que seguir muy de cerca todos estos buenos proyectos proof of stake.


----------



## juli (11 Ene 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> Gracias Juli por la información. Hoy mismo estábamos mirando con mi colega de salir con roi pero hemos decidido apostar por no hacerlo e intentar ir a aumentar posiciones después de leer tu mensaje anterior. Estuve leyendo sobre ella y no acabé de entender cómo iba. Entendí que una parte iba sobre la red eth, pero otra parte se ejecutaba en su propia red. Me lo tengo que estudiar bien. Todavía me queda grande entender las tripas de estas cosas.
> 
> Ni idea de cantidades para sacar algo de rédito me imagino, ¿no?



No, ni idea. Pero es que ( ojo, es un pálpito , eh ? ) a mí me da que ENIGMA va a cotizar UN HUEVO, no me aprece "otra moneda más", an absoluto...y en ésas, ahorro+revalorización+stakimg = Pastuki, sí o sí.

Joder...lo que pasa es que ultimamente parece qe una moneda corrije 3 días y la peña ya anda tirándose de los pelos...y no es éso, hombre...hay mucha gente que con los ultimos 2 meses, se cree que esto va de pumpeos contínuos y barridos de medio pelo...y los cojones, maifrén...aquí queda sangre a dar por culo, seguro...

ENIGMA lleva un x10 o más, en un puto mes...y corrije...sube tro tramo...corrije de nuevo...otro...En fin, yo de "rayas" no sé ( por cierto, tú sí ) ...pero la pinta es sanísima por todos lados...

---------- Post added 11-ene-2018 at 00:29 ----------




thanthalas dijo:


> Pero perdona,que no me queda claro,¿necesito tener algun dispositivo,ya sea pc o raspberry encendido 24h para stakear?.Y mira que tengo media docena de mineros,pero en esto del POS,no tengo ni idea.Y coincido totalmente en que este 2018 hay que seguir muy de cerca todos estos buenos proyectos proof of stake.



Sí, claro...pc o RPi en marcha


----------



## juli (11 Ene 2018)

Playkey (PKT) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap

...ésta parece que Gamming en la nube y supply reducidito.

Alguien que pueda confirmar por donde van los tiros ?

---------- Post added 11-ene-2018 at 00:40 ----------




Negrofuturo dijo:


> Montoro aquí no manda... o lo hace bien o se lo comen.



Jojojo...Vaya dietas que te cascas!!!...CUÍDATE,COMPA !!! 

---------- Post added 11-ene-2018 at 00:47 ----------




haruki murakami dijo:


> Juli, de que va *Mybit*???



Sobre el papel..."liberan miles de minoyes para financiar dispositivos de IOT y otros ".

Muy jodidillo a estas alturas : En precio ya considerable para un tanteo...y pendiente de que aclaren retornos, maticen estrategias...pero es que si lo hacen en la dirección correcta se irá 2demún y si no...al carajo.

Estadio difícil esta coin. Yo hasta 3, 3 y pico, animaba...ahora...ufff...puede ser la poya...o un cagarro pincháo en un palo. 

Yo vengo de lejos, pero aún así...se hace áspera de llevar esta coin, la verdá. Muchas lagunas y hermetismo...o mal comunicación ( creo que más lo primero ).

---------- Post added 11-ene-2018 at 00:54 ----------

Mis Taas ya han llegado de liqui, casi 10 horas...queda otro envío aún, pero ya sale la Id TX en etherscan


----------



## Latunero Incorregible (11 Ene 2018)

Divad dijo:


> Por las guarradas que llevan y del calentón que me llevé tas retenerme los eth y Dent... Vendí hasta los Vibe y lo saqué todo con Dash a kucoin.
> 
> Conmigo les ha salido bien la jugada pero me alegro por los que se han llevado el premio
> 
> ...



Salir corriendo ya quiero


----------



## Divad (11 Ene 2018)

Con PKT ya no haría falta ordenadaores para jugar. Solamente una pantalla conectado a Internet, teclado y ratón... (incluso ni el hardware, con unos guantes y un teclado virtual (mediante hologramas) el ratón sería simulando los gestos que haces con la mano... Pero claro, la conexión es importante y para que se pueda acceder a la nube con cualquier dispositivo tranquilamente habrá que evolucionar al 5G que se estrenará en el mundial de Rusia y hasta el 2020 no será de uso común. 
5G; el futuro de las conexiones móviles estaría disponible en 2018 - GrupoGeek



> ¿Cuándo podré probar una versión descentralizada de Playkey?
> Las pruebas cerradas se llevarán a cabo a mediados de 2018 y las pruebas abiertas en el tercer trimestre de 2018.



Primero darán el pelotazo Messi y Laporta con Sirin y después saldrá la prueba abierta de PKT para joder al personal que se haya gastado un pastizal en los equipos de última generación encriptados :: Eso sí, hasta 2020 igual nada.

Cuando sube la madre ETH... sus hijas la aplauden porque saben que las siguientes serán ellas. Las primeras en subir serán las veteranas

Bancor => suministro chapas
Aragon => sistema de gobierno (en cualquier momento sacan la versión nueva de la plataforma)
Civic => seguridad
...

Una subida vertical de las hijas de ETH hasta los $300 estaría de pm para comenzar a mirar yates para verano :

Siendo realista y mirando las zonas calientes para cobrar... 

Liqui - eth-ant





bittrex - eth-ant











Cuando llegue la fiesta aragon pueden ocurrir las siguientes variables:

1) Corrige en 70 y vuelve para frenarse en el 99 (liqui)
2) Se folla al 70 y se frena en el 99.
3) Le suda la polla los techos y los paga todos.

En bittrex la frenan en 80. Los demás 10.000 clavados en números redondos... cantan a que son faroles. En liqui también hay una cantidad considerable en el 80.

Me pongo justo detrás del 70 para cobrar y con lo que llegue a bajar (si es que baja), entrar de nuevo comprando barato y marcar siguiente parada los 804924 

En kucoin mirando el par dbc-eth veo lo siguiente en el orden de compras/ventas






27 ordenes con un total de 3068,1828 fichas = $1244.14

He visto fraccionada las compras y ventas pero no por partes iguales tantas veces seguidas 8:

¿Por qué no entra con todo directamente y se deja de crear tantas ordenes?

Será el trabajo duro de los bots? ::

Preparados para la fiesta? :XX:


----------



## Divad (11 Ene 2018)

11/1/11

Día para enmarcar... ya solo falta algún show a las 11:11 ::


----------



## horik (11 Ene 2018)

Corea del Sur prepara el cierre de todos los exchanges.

https://www.cnbc.com/2018/01/10/south-korea-official-reportedly-readying-bill-to-ban-all-cryptocurrency-trading.html


----------



## orbeo (11 Ene 2018)

horik dijo:


> Corea del Sur prepara el cierre de todos los exchanges.
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2018/01/10/sou...g-bill-to-ban-all-cryptocurrency-trading.html



No

Lo que dice ahí, es que van a controlar los flujos de capital que entran y salen de los exchanges, y que los registros de alta de cliente dejaran de ser anónimos.

Están preparando una normativa para los exchanges, y quien no la cumpla le podrán cerrar en chiringuito.


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit (11 Ene 2018)

¿Apoyo y rally?


----------



## silverwindow (11 Ene 2018)

A los que recomendais Enigma, no crereis que Monero ya cumple muy bien la funcion y tiene un buen volumen ademas?

Russian Ministry of Labor: Gov

Vaya me he fijado que Negrofuturo siempre recomienda pasar por el fisco español y que Montoro es guena persona y tal.

Unos cojones.

Hoy en dia somos "clientes fiscales".Y en el tema crypto es facilisimo llevarselo de un sitio a otro.
Si no nos gusta la fiscalidad de nuetro pais, nos vamos a otro.
Es competencia sana.

Lo de las leyes claras en España me parece un chiste,la fiscaalidad de btc esta tan clara que cada asesor te dira una cosa diferente.

En fin serafin, cada uno a lo suyo y paz y buenri.

Yo lo tengo claro, o lo ponen facil,claro y barato, o Montro no vera una mierda.

Editoor cierto vaya ostia.


----------



## Cayo Marcio (11 Ene 2018)

Ultimamente siempre sucede lo mismo, recupera durante el día y de noche bajón..no se que andan haciendo los coreanos...estoy pensandome dejar hoy unas ordenes de compra , ya vere a la noche.


----------



## bubbler (11 Ene 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> A los que recomendais Enigma, no crereis que Monero ya cumple muy bien la funcion y tiene un buen volumen ademas?
> 
> Russian Ministry of Labor: Gov
> 
> ...



Monero es un coñazo de usar, no es versatil, muy complicado,...


----------



## silverwindow (11 Ene 2018)

bubbler dijo:


> Monero es un coñazo de usar, no es versatil, muy complicado,...



Monero complicado?
Creas un wallet y tira millas no? Y tb sd puede en android

No he probado enigma,pero mas facil q eso?


----------



## Bucanero (11 Ene 2018)

Muy buenas a todos. No se si se ha hablado ya pero para unos cuatro días sale en hittbtc (si es que no había otra..) cripto20 que es en plan token que replica el indice. Lo comento porque yo voy a entrarle con algo y por si os interesa. Gustar me gusta más Tass pero creo que esta está barata y tiene más recorrido. Quizas más adelante la cambie por Tass. Un saludo a todos.


----------



## perdido_en_criptos (11 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Vaaa...no seas tan exigente con los chavalotes del fisco, qye ya sabes que rebosan espíritu navideño & de altruísta labor social...
> 
> Éso sí...si no hilan fino...en el pecado - de una redacción negligente y/o ambigua" -, la penitencia :
> *
> ...



GAME (GTC). Que para mí es una puta mierda que sólo quiero para rascarle pasta si se pumpea 

Gamecredits si me parece un proyecto decente, no como el mierdote de GTC (GAME) jaja


----------



## cryp addict (11 Ene 2018)

Cuando hablais de enigma os referis a ENG (enigma project) ¿correcto? Es por no confundirme con la otra...


----------



## perdido_en_criptos (11 Ene 2018)

[/COLOR]


cryp addict dijo:


> Cuando hablais de enigma os referis a ENG (enigma project) ¿correcto? Es por no confundirme con la otra...



Enigma (ENG) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap


----------



## HAL 9000 (11 Ene 2018)

HAL 9000 dijo:


> TKN anuncia un "inminente" -podrían ser horas o meses, joder con el criptolenguaje...- listado en ethfinex.
> 
> ¿Es lugar de fundamento ese?, yo no lo he usado nunca, ¿puede ser noticia de relevancia en cuanto a su cotización?



El 22 D estaba a 0,65 $, hoy ya va por los 4,2 $... tras las noticias de wavecrest con respecto a tenX y Monaco, desde TKN dijeron:
_*
Today, with great excitement, we want to announce that we’ve been working in stealth on a new partnership with a prominent and large issuer. With our new partner we will have the ability to deploy cards globally. YES, that includes the US. China however is out with this one (but worry not ).

Alas, we had not intended to reveal our strategic launch plans this soon. We had wanted to announce the global rollout of TokenCard on the day we actually would be able to start shipping en masse.. for effect. *_

Se comenta que pronto va a volver a estar en más exchanges...en fin. Vosotros veréis pero creo que TKN igual puede dar el petardazo en cuanto a tarjetas.




Por otro lado, pregunté hace poco por Vechain VEN. Según parece han firmado colaboración con DNV GL, una multinacional dedicada a la logística.
Comenté que le había metido unas fichas... el lunes estaba a 4,5$, hoy a 6.5$


----------



## bubbler (11 Ene 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Monero complicado?
> Creas un wallet y tira millas no? Y tb sd puede en android
> 
> No he probado enigma,pero mas facil q eso?



Me hice una transferencia a mi wallet de monero, pues hasta que no descargue toda la blockchain (y el servicio chupa que no veas), no puedo cotejar que tengo mi saldo OK. Y lo de mymonero (chupan comisión), la lista de comandos no funciona con el cliente local o me dice que no tengo saldo (supongo que hasta que no descargue toda la blockchain)... Es un coñazo. Y no puedo consultar la transacción porque me dicen las webs que no


----------



## Divad (11 Ene 2018)

HAL 9000 dijo:


> El 22 D estaba a 0,65 $, hoy ya va por los 4,2 $... tras las noticias de wavecrest con respecto a tenX y Monaco, desde TKN dijeron:
> _*
> Today, with great excitement, we want to announce that we’ve been working in stealth on a new partnership with a prominent and large issuer. With our new partner we will have the ability to deploy cards globally. YES, that includes the US. China however is out with this one (but worry not ).
> 
> ...



Menos mal que te calmaste el día que estabas caliente, muy caliente 

---

Los bots asesinos de anoche salieron en tromba... el nuevo mínimo marcado ya debería de ser suficiente para que todo comience a subir y marque nuevos máximos.

Qué vaya bien el día!


----------



## lurker (11 Ene 2018)

alguien lleva Linda?
Linda (LINDA) precio, gráficos, capitalización bursátil y otras métricas | CoinMarketCap
lleva unos días con bastante volumen en Cryptopia y hoy sacan whitepaper y roadmap.


----------



## paketazo (11 Ene 2018)

bubbler dijo:


> Me hice una transferencia a mi wallet de monero, pues hasta que no descargue toda la blockchain (y el servicio chupa que no veas), no puedo cotejar que tengo mi saldo OK. Y lo de mymonero (chupan comisión), la lista de comandos no funciona con el cliente local o me dice que no tengo saldo (supongo que hasta que no descargue toda la blockchain)... Es un coñazo. Y no puedo consultar la transacción porque me dicen las webs que no



Yo fui un pro Monero durante mucho tiempo, de hecho, la idea me sigue encantando, lo que sucede es que no es un interface amigable, y las comisiones son más altas que otras coins.

La cadena de bloques es bastante pesada de bajar, y consume bastantes recursos de la computadora.

Pese a esto, su nicho es muy explotable, y posiblemente en un futuro si mejora estos detalles, será más explotable, y una pasarela de anonimato a la que todos acudiremos en uno u otro momento con parte de nuestra cartera, para el menester menos esperado.


Hoy mismo por ejemplo he realizado un pago con Dash, llevaba la dash core sin abrirse al menos 2 semanas, y en aproximadamente 2 minutos la tenía sincronizada, y el pago, enviado y recibido en cuestión de segundos.


Si quisiera sin embargo anonimizar el pago, a la Dash core le lleva tiempo...lo ideal es dejar la core anonimizando poco a poco, para que el día que precises un pago anónimo ya lo tengas disponible en el saldo.

Monero en esto le gana, pues es todo anónimo 100%

Creo que a eso tenderán todas las coins que pretendan ser medio de pago: rápidas, baratas, ligeras... no hace falta mucho más...bueno sí...hace falta adopción.

Buen día a todos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (11 Ene 2018)

Soy Yo ó desde finales 2017 inicio 2018, las cripto top ten, no paran de bajar ?...parece que como si los gobiernos hubieran tomado el control...atrás quedaron los felices 2016 y 2017...


----------



## paketazo (11 Ene 2018)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Soy Yo ó desde finales 2017 inicio 2018, las cripto top ten, no paran de bajar ?...parece que como si los gobiernos hubieran tomado el control...atrás quedaron los felices 2016 y 2017...



Mira el gráfico a largo plazo, esto ya se vió en el pasado, sobre todo referenciado en BTC.

La duda de siempre es saber si entramos en cambio tendencial de largo plazo es solo una corrección sana.

Iremos viendo


----------



## Meetic (11 Ene 2018)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Soy Yo ó desde finales 2017 inicio 2018, las cripto top ten, no paran de bajar ?...parece que como si los gobiernos hubieran tomado el control...atrás quedaron los felices 2016 y 2017...



Si bajar para ti es que solo suba un 30% etherum en tan pocos días...


----------



## Ikkyu (11 Ene 2018)

Le he metido a Ethereum Cash por si las moscas


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (11 Ene 2018)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Soy Yo ó desde finales 2017 inicio 2018, las cripto top ten, no paran de bajar ?...parece que como si los gobiernos hubieran tomado el control...atrás quedaron los felices 2016 y 2017...



Pasó lo mismo a principios del año pasado, que recuerde BTC pasó de 1100 a 800 dólares o algo así. Hay que tener en cuenta también de dónde venimos, casi todo pegó un subidón enorme la última semana de diciembre y la primera de enero (ETH por ejemplo ha duplicado su valor en un mes).


----------



## Ikkyu (11 Ene 2018)

Estamos a niveles de principios de Enero. Es que es acojonante la velocidad a la que va esto. Cuando baja bien parece el apocalipsis, pero hay que mantener la calma. No iba a ser todo subir hasta el infinito.

En cosa de una semana o menos entraron 200b al mercado y todo era una fiesta, meter en cualquier valor era ganar algo, ya fuese mas o menos, parece que todo va corrigiendo y la tormenta se va a llevar al humo (verges, trones, paccoins...) 

Al final solo quedaran los proyectos serios y los que hagan cosas, a esos si les meteria pasta de verdad, estoy seguro de que aqui a unos meses seguiran revalorizandose

A las shitcoins un poco para especular y saber cuando sacar


----------



## juli (11 Ene 2018)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Soy Yo ó desde finales 2017 inicio 2018, las cripto top ten, no paran de bajar ?...parece que como si los gobiernos hubieran tomado el control...atrás quedaron los felices 2016 y 2017...



No problemo.

Yo siempre le hecho 20 ENIGMAS... :fiufiu:

Enigma ENG +0,22% +7,80% +24,70%

( y desde ese "inicio de 2018" , un *+350%*...y puenteáo por Bittrex, que si no...)



Spoiler



[youtube]nk1FCE6cmYM[/youtube]




por cierto...la carguita en BTC Cash ( y hasta el picoteo en PIVX ) cantando desde el inicio del barrido. Con Chucky, "se va a habé un follón" a la de ya...


----------



## lurker (11 Ene 2018)

lurker dijo:


> alguien lleva Linda?
> Linda (LINDA) precio, gráficos, capitalización bursátil y otras métricas | CoinMarketCap
> lleva unos días con bastante volumen en Cryptopia y hoy sacan whitepaper y roadmap.



insisto en Linda porque se está disparando el volumen en Cryptopia. posible fiesta de bots? 8:


----------



## McMax (11 Ene 2018)

Para el que le interese Latium: Latium : Crowdsource the Future

Básicamente es un token para Crowdsourcing, realizar tareas a cambio de un pago. Pueden ser tareas físicas o digitales (a diferencia por ejemplo de GEMs).*

Tienen a John McAfee de Advisor.

Y se puede comprar en USD o ETH enviando directamente a la dirección que te crean (mínimo 0,1 eth) y ahora está por 0,12€


----------



## silverwindow (11 Ene 2018)

Ikkyu dijo:


> Le he metido a Ethereum Cash por si las moscas



habra qeu meterle algo porsiaca, pero es mierda pura


----------



## Un Hombre de Provecho (11 Ene 2018)

A los que decís que Monero es un coñazo y os interese el tema de los pagos anónimos, os recomiendo que probéis Navcoin. La wallet es muy sencilla de instalar. En sincronizar la cadena de bloques tarda un día o así, pero después de eso todo va suave. Además, hace poco sacaron NavPay, una aplicación para móviles que permite pagos casi instantáneos, con opción de hacer el pago anónimo.


----------



## iaGulin (11 Ene 2018)

Me da rabía, nunca lo hice pero creo que me voy a salir de KMD con perdidas... estoy perdiendo grandes oportunidades a la espera de que pumpee un poco y no parece q vaya a a hacerlo xD


----------



## juli (11 Ene 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> habra qeu meterle algo porsiaca, pero es mierda pura



buenooo...ya ha dicho que era "por si las moscas"


----------



## Ikkyu (11 Ene 2018)

iaGulin dijo:


> Me da rabía, nunca lo hice pero creo que me voy a salir de KMD con perdidas... estoy perdiendo grandes oportunidades a la espera de que pumpee un poco y no parece q vaya a a hacerlo xD



Yo le acabo de meter bien, confio que toque al menos 8.5 $ pronto. Komodo es solida, para mi esta en rebajas y seguro que recibe buen pumpeo


----------



## Pimlico (11 Ene 2018)

Qlink hundiendose...


----------



## joselinhos (11 Ene 2018)

HAL 9000 dijo:


> El 22 D estaba a 0,65 $, hoy ya va por los 4,2 $... tras las noticias de wavecrest con respecto a tenX y Monaco, desde TKN dijeron:
> _*
> Today, with great excitement, we want to announce that we’ve been working in stealth on a new partnership with a prominent and large issuer. With our new partner we will have the ability to deploy cards globally. YES, that includes the US. China however is out with this one (but worry not ).
> 
> ...



Monaco usa Wirecard no Wavecrest, creo que la noticia de las tarjetas no le afecta por lo que he leido o estoy equivocado?


----------



## trancos123 (11 Ene 2018)




----------



## juli (11 Ene 2018)

*@Trancos123*

*BRU-TAL !!!*

...y añádeles la salida de Unity, "su" Exchange descentralizado ...

Todo ello entre ahora e inicios de Febrero ( Superbowl...Fin de año chino...)

En mi opinión, un punto y aparte.


----------



## Leroy (11 Ene 2018)

iaGulin dijo:


> Me da rabía, nunca lo hice pero creo que me voy a salir de KMD con perdidas... estoy perdiendo grandes oportunidades a la espera de que pumpee un poco y no parece q vaya a a hacerlo xD



Yo estoy igual, pero habrá que seguir aguantando... cuando he vendido en días como hoy siempre me he arrepentido. Después de aguantar semanas no me voy a salir ahora


----------



## sabueXo (11 Ene 2018)

Yo ando dividiendo lo que saqué de dentacoin en monedas que he ido leyendo por aquí:

Phore
WeTrust
Mooncoin (está por si da pelotazo tipo dentacoin o tron, aunque veo que ya pegó el subidón hace unos días)
Nebula
Iotachain
Po.Et
Qlink

Ico de Travelflex

Quizás esté equivocado en alguna al meter en ella, aunque son pequeñas cantidades para diversificar.

¿Debería añadir IOTA?, empecé con ella, pero no se mueve ni a tiros y ya tiene un marketcap muy alto...


----------



## iaGulin (11 Ene 2018)

Leroy dijo:


> Yo estoy igual, pero habrá que seguir aguantando... cuando he vendido en días como hoy siempre me he arrepentido. Después de aguantar semanas no me voy a salir ahora



Llevo semanas aguantando ya, pero empiezo a tener picores... y mi cabeza no para de repetir "Vende! Vende! Vendeeee!" xD


----------



## Superoeo (11 Ene 2018)

Una pregunta, vuelvo con el tema a ver si alguien que use Etherdelta me puede iluminar:

No puedo sacar los ETHs desde allí a mi wallet. En la pestaña de Withdraw, para pasar de etherdelta a wallet, le doy a withdraw, y se queda en Pending durante horas (pero no hace nada).

Tampoco puedo cancelar unas órdenes de venta de DENT que puse, y se me han activado sin yo quererlo por no poder cancelarlas. Le doy a cancelar y ni puto caso... Menuda puta mierda de exchange en serio...

¿Alguien tiene alguna idea?


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (11 Ene 2018)

Esta la cosa para o bien un mete-saca ultrarrápido ó agazapado en la sombra a esperar....


----------



## Ikkyu (11 Ene 2018)

Ethereum cash , el chicharro, sigue subiendo... Puede haber hostia, pero bueno, ahi sigue su mierda con nada de cap

Con esto de que ahora ethereum esta de moda..


----------



## juli (11 Ene 2018)

trancos123 dijo:


>



Por cierto, a cuenta de UNITY, el exchange extraoficial de PIVX...que no lo maticé totalmente en su día...

En la presale e ICO, van a aceptar , hasta un límite , creo, cubrir la compra de Tokens con BTC, Ethers...y ojo, con PIVX a un 20% de descuento...lo que debería dar un empujóń a la venta y adopción de PIVX...

Pero no sólo éso...al final, los BTC & ETH recibidos, no se los llevana Cancún...se van a pasar a PIVX para stakearlos y cubrir así los gastos de devs, marketing y escrow de UNITY. Con lo que normalmente el float de PIVX bajará, pues habrá un buen lote de moneda en HODL (creo que son 1 miyón de Unitys a 20$, con lo que andaríamos en el miyón y medio de PIVX enjauladas ).

Respecto a la salida de Unity y posterior adopción, significar que el ZDEX , servicio en la wallet de PIVX con el que podrás pinchar bitcoins y mandar ZPIV 100% anónimos li-te-ral-men-te en 2 clicks y sin andar a saltos ...está prevista para el 2QT ...o sea, acto seguido al comienzo de menear el exchange Unity.


----------



## Gian Gastone (11 Ene 2018)

Yo me sali de TRIGGERS pensando que iba a bajar mas y comprar mas barato, pero no, asi que aposte por TNB que estaba en doble suelo segun la grafica, y a qui me quedo con el Chicharro a esperar. Total que volvere a entrar a TRG pero mas caros.


----------



## juli (11 Ene 2018)

Ojo...que el cap está 160.000 minoyes más abajo...pero OmiseGo, a casi los 24 en los que anaba arriba PIVX, por encima de los 11 y pico que marcaba, ARK, a casi 10, Enigma, en ATH...

Los vasos comunicantes se reequilibran para el próximo empujón general.

---------- Post added 11-ene-2018 at 14:27 ----------




Ikkyu dijo:


> Ethereum cash , el chicharro, sigue subiendo... Puede haber hostia, pero bueno, ahi sigue su mierda con nada de cap
> 
> Con esto de que ahora ethereum esta de moda..



Ahora queda saber cuando trricar la guita antes de que desmonten la Pasarela Cibeles...


----------



## bubbler (11 Ene 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Total, te pasará lo de siempre: komodo hará un x2, un x3 o un x4 en breve y te meterás en otra que se quedará estancada porque ya ha sido pumpeada...
> 
> Si algo he aprendido al observar este mercado es que no es posible ir de x10 en x10... ni pillar todo buen chicharro a punto de explotar.
> 
> ...



Pues no sabia eso, ya las compro pq tienen dibujos bonitos y tengo muchas


----------



## juli (11 Ene 2018)

bubbler dijo:


> Pues no sabia eso, ya las compro pq tienen dibujos bonitos y tengo muchas



Onvre, aquí tenemos al ****** que nos petó ETH con sus gatitos de colorines a cien mil pavos !!!


----------



## bubbler (11 Ene 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Cierto, muy cierto ::
> 
> ¿te inspira confianza este dibujo? ¿parece más o menos respetable que ethereum cash? )




Ufff, nooo, parece un pene penetrando una vagina


----------



## majimjai (11 Ene 2018)

Estan metiendo a AIX(AIGANG) en KUCOIN.Se sabe algo sobre esta cripto?


----------



## trancos123 (11 Ene 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Cierto, muy cierto ::
> 
> ¿te inspira confianza este dibujo? ¿parece más o menos respetable que ethereum cash? )



Trident.
Pocas monedas y barata, apuesta bastante arriesgada, crees que subirá? Porque?


----------



## stiff upper lip (11 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Por cierto, a cuenta de UNITY, el exchange extraoficial de PIVX...que no lo maticé totalmente en su día...
> 
> En la presale e ICO, van a aceptar , hasta un límite , creo, cubrir la compra de Tokens con BTC, Ethers...y ojo, con PIVX a un 20% de descuento...lo que debería dar un empujóń a la venta y adopción de PIVX...
> 
> ...



Si PIVX no llega al menos a 100 un día será la mayor decepción de cryptoland


----------



## juli (11 Ene 2018)

Respecto a los x2 x3 , etc...es más controlable que todo éso. Yo lo hago con los números, del paleto... no con "rayas". 

Para la ruta vital de "comiunista a los 20, fachuzo a los 50" , como semox apolitikx- ké le vamoasé - yo tengo otro apunte : " In da bizznezz, hasta los 30/35 miras cuánto puedes ganar...desde ahí...cuánto puedes palmar". AL póker no juegas igual al empezar una buena sentada que cuando anuncian que queda una hora de fichas.

Por lo tanto, yo no me fijo en los por doses ó portreses , que además, es chorrada ( si sigue la tendecia alcista, se follarán el anterior - y si no sigue...piés pa'qué os quiero -). 

Lo imporante , es el HODL...éso lo mamé en Digybite...y cargaba a manta y sin miedo ( había momentos , durante ese glorioso mes de PUMPS en que me quedaba SIN UNA PUTA MONEDA de otra blockchain , ésto es verídico...y sólo palmé una vez, en el último PUMP y además y por chorra que parezca, asumiendo que lo iba a palmar , en una especie de homenaje a los favores recibidos ) Y éso, que la clave es hasta dónde te puedes dar la hoxtia . Hay que saber éso respecto a la media docena o docena entera de tus coins de cabecera ( o de la mayor parte de tu portfolio ). Subiendo la ola y en tendencia alcista... todo lo que acerque a éso, es bueno...y cuánto más, mejor. Sí que hay que controlar después que todo va sin marrones según roadmap, etc ... y ya. EL resto, FUDs y pirotecnias.


----------



## jorgitonew (11 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Por cierto, a cuenta de UNITY, el exchange extraoficial de PIVX...que no lo maticé totalmente en su día...
> 
> En la presale e ICO, van a aceptar , hasta un límite , creo, cubrir la compra de Tokens con BTC, Ethers...y ojo, con PIVX a un 20% de descuento...lo que debería dar un empujóń a la venta y adopción de PIVX...
> 
> ...



hola, tienes links sobre unity y su ico??

gracias


----------



## juli (11 Ene 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> hola, tienes links sobre unity y su ico??
> 
> gracias



Creo que fuiste tú quien me comentaste que ibas a entrar en discord de PIVX, no 

Pues dí que eres Pivian...y que te pasen el link a Unity...y todo ok

---------- Post added 11-ene-2018 at 15:56 ----------




stiff upper lip dijo:


> Si PIVX no llega al menos a 100 un día será la mayor decepción de cryptoland



Sin duda.. Pero no lo será.

A mí 100 me parece MUY poco, de hecho.


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit (11 Ene 2018)

Kraken down ya unas horillas...


----------



## lurker (11 Ene 2018)

Linda creciendo, va por los 72 sats mientras escribo esto. Han lanzado el mecanismo de "Atomic Swap", si no lo entiendo mal es un intercambio de criptos entre particulares sin necesidad de exchanges, aquí la explicación:
Lindacoin Atomic Swap.jpg - Google Drive

También han lanzado el whitepaper con el roadmap, linkeo:
Lindacoin_Whitepaper.pdf - Google Drive

según el pdf, 2 milloncejos de lindas hacerse un masternodo (a precio de hoy, unos 18.000$). 

Veremos como avanza pero le veo potencial. 


saludos!



TheWhiteRabbit dijo:


> Kraken down ya unas horillas...



Kraken Status - System Upgrade

estaba planeado, calma


----------



## danjian (11 Ene 2018)

trancos123 dijo:


> Trident.
> Pocas monedas y barata, apuesta bastante arriesgada, crees que subirá? Porque?



Todas las altcoins son pumpeadas tarde o temprano, encontrar una que aun no lo ha sido es algo raro, en mi experiencia las monedas nuevas que he comprado con pocos meses de vida, en cuanto llegan al primer exchange serio les meten un buen pump. 

Yo tengo unos cuantos TRIDENT desde 0.4$ y estoy por comprar mas.


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit (11 Ene 2018)

Ripple un pasito palante maria...


----------



## haruki murakami (11 Ene 2018)

lurker dijo:


> Linda creciendo, va por los 72 sats mientras escribo esto. Han lanzado el mecanismo de "Atomic Swap", si no lo entiendo mal es un intercambio de criptos entre particulares sin necesidad de exchanges, aquí la explicación:
> Lindacoin Atomic Swap.jpg - Google Drive
> 
> También han lanzado el whitepaper con el roadmap, linkeo:
> ...



Hace 2 dias, la habia visto...viene desde Diciembre en 2 millones...ya lleva casi un x30


----------



## impacto (11 Ene 2018)

Varias cosas:

Etherdelta ha sido hackeado recientemente y han barrido y limpiado varias cuentas. ( NO ENTREIS JAMAS CON VUESTRA CUENTA y MENOS SI USAIS WINDOwS )

En octubre salieron 3 tokens con el nombre de Ethereum delante:

Ethereum Blue - Al final se quedo con el nombre de BLUE solo, yo compre 12k tokens a 0.005 cents., el ROI no cabe en un papel. Hoy sacan la wallet en teoría, el proyecto es FUCKING AMAZING ( vendi mis Aragon para pillar más) Eso si, se pasan el puto dia llorando. Han acusado de SCAM a los dos tokens que describo a continuación. ETG les tiene una respuesta en el video en el que les acusan de SCAM, tal cual, oe podíais haber hablado con nosotros antes de llamarnos estafadores... pero esta bien... supongo que pagan sus días de silencio con resignación cristiana... 

Ethereum Cash - de este pille 6k tokens, los pille básicamente por si me equivocaba de Ethereum "weno", de los tres proyectos, este no es que huela a SCAM, es que yo creo que es SCAM, dicho esto, me costaron 40 dólares ( también medio centavo en su momento(cuando me entraron las ordenes) Yo no recomendaría a nadie entrar en este sin fines especulativos.

Ethereum Gold - Era en el que confiaba más, Lo acusaron de Ponzi, la vdd es que su inicio fue malo y dudoso, pero siendo airdrop, para mi los ponzis no pueden ser via airdrop porque para que te estafen, tendrás que ser lo suficientemente avaricioso para salirte escaldado, es decir, no es como una ICO que no existe o una ICO sin proyecto detrás, ellos te regalan coins y desaparecen... si te estafan es porque tu las has comprado, la avaricia rompe el saco... ellos van avanzando, se trata de un Exchange centralizado solo de BTC, ETH y LTC, al par con ETG... si lo sacan y funciona me voy a hacer de puto oro, aquí compre 20k pero a un precio más alto que las otras 2, sobre 1,5 cents- 2 cents.

BLUE es de lejos la mejor inversión de mi vida, y la hice en noviembre.... de este año, hay cañones y cañones y si se curran una wallet maja y segura... el otro dia estaban persiguiendo a MEW por todos lados, al final con sus acusaciones consiguieron que MEW hiciese una concreción... así que... 

Dicho esto, al ser coins repartidas via airdrops y tal (no para mi) tienes que estar dispuesto a comerte bajadotes o hundimientos, ETG (tuvo la web caída un mes, y yo venga a insultarles por todos sitios) yo creo que era un proyecto de estafa que se les fue de las manos y como sacaron tanta pasta y tal dijeron... venga palante que hacer esto al final son dos chorradas y nos podemos hacer de oro... como su token. Dicho esto, de los tres el que ha tenido peor comportamiento... 

Recomendable de los tres: Pues BLUE, que desde que lo compre se ha hecho un x400, lastima no haber metido dinero de verdad ( no metí ni cien lereles)... pero es que gracias a dios que meti una rampoina que me sobraba...

PD: LAS TRES HA DIA DE HOY SON HUMO, yo de hecho creo que tanto ECASH como ETG siguen vivas y con volumen porque tienen ethereum delante ( por eso las compre yo) NO HAY NADA TANGIBLE

Añado: Todos olian a SCAM, porque siguieron la senda de ETHDARK, que si que era una coin interesante, privada y segura, hasta que la atacaron varias veces y el dev ppal, mudo su token de BK propia a BK de ethereum... lo cual, irónicamente hizo que perdiese su lógica y sentido... pero ahí sigue... Eso si.. el que me los compro a 3 pavos tiene que estar cagandose en sus putos muertos... y llego a tocar los 6.... hoy se mueve entre la nada y la desaparición con pumpeos temporales (ronda los 0.40 supply 1,5kk es desir... una mieeelda !!


----------



## Sam2528 (11 Ene 2018)

era de esperarse, debido al inmenso auge del bitcoin es normal que sus derivados se vayan al alza


----------



## Ikkyu (11 Ene 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Ethereum Cash por 7 millones de cap... Ayer a menos de 1 millón.



Cuando yo lo avise ayer... Llevariamos ya un x10

Por desgracia entre esta mañana

Se puede dar la hostia, es un chicharro que tiene el nombre y poco mas, de momento holdeare "por si las moscas"


----------



## conspiranoico (11 Ene 2018)

joder, y yo vendí linda hace un par de dias, se ve que no va a corregir...


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit (11 Ene 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Ethereum cash cerca de los 9 millones ... Nota mental: no rechazar basura con nombres con gancho.



mirate eth dark


----------



## impacto (11 Ene 2018)

TheWhiteRabbit dijo:


> mirate eth dark



No te lo mires, no es lo mismo,Eth Dark fue la cripto mas seguida de BTCtalk, durante dos semanas.... demasiado holder... y miles en perdidas... están agazapados con el cuchillo y el tenedor esperando que la gente entre ( yo entre ellos xDD)


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (11 Ene 2018)

En unos días empieza una ICO en la que quizá entre, Digitex Futures, Commission-Free Bitcoin Futures Trading, planea ser un exchange de futuros de cryptos sin comisiones, pinta demasiado bonito, pero puede ser un cohete si lo lanzan bien. 

Eso sí, va para largo, hasta el q4 de 2018 no planean tener el exchange, hay algún vídeo donde ves el funcionamiento.


----------



## bubbler (11 Ene 2018)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> En unos días empieza una ICO en la que quizá entre, Digitex Futures, Commission-Free Bitcoin Futures Trading, planea ser un exchange de futuros de cryptos sin comisiones, pinta demasiado bonito, pero puede ser un cohete si lo lanzan bien.
> 
> Eso sí, va para largo, hasta el q4 de 2018 no planean tener el exchange, hay algún vídeo donde ves el funcionamiento.



Me gusta el imagotipo que tienen, me apuntoooooo, 1ETH que les voy a lanzar con alegría burbujil


----------



## haruki murakami (11 Ene 2018)

Para* ICOs*,... creo que la mejor es *BEE token* (el Airbnb de las bllockchain), equipo muy bueno, todos ex-empleados de Uber, Google, Facebook y Civic, eso si, para ver beneficios buenos para 2019..quien sabe si antes...como todo se pumpea...
Hard Cap, 15 Millones..Ya vendieron 10 Millones USD....en privado y presale...solo quedan 5 millones que los vendaran entre Enero 31 y Febrero 28....se va ir volando esta ICO....
despues de esta toca meterse en *KodakCoin*...que no se saben detalles, solo que la ICO sera en Enero 31 y ya han vendido en presale a empresas de USA.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (11 Ene 2018)

Naga subiendo, mañana entra en Ok ex.


----------



## lurker (11 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Para* ICOs*,... creo que la mejor es *BEE token* (el Airbnb de las bllockchain), equipo muy bueno, todos ex-empleados de Uber, Google, Facebook y Civic, eso si, para ver beneficios buenos para 2019..quien sabe si antes...como todo se pumpea...
> Hard Cap, 15 Millones..Ya vendieron 10 Millones USD....en privado y presale...solo quedan 5 millones que los vendaran entre Enero 31 y Febrero 28....se va ir volando esta ICO....
> despues de esta toca meterse en *KodakCoin*...que no se saben detalles, solo que la ICO sera en Enero 31 y ya han vendido en presale a empresas de USA.



Yo tengo a bee en el punto de mira, junto con dadi, gems y selfkey. 

Por cierto, ontology (pinta de pepino chino-neo) no va a hacer venta pública y nos regalan 1000ont a los que estuviéramos apuntados al newsletter. Consejo: apuntarse a to lo que se menee


----------



## impacto (11 Ene 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> ¿cuál es la diferencia? Yo veo los dos proyectos igual de vacío... Si fuese Ethereum dark cash sería evidentemente mejor que la variante dark y la variante cash. ::




A nivel técnico poquita.
A nivel especulativo hay una diferencia. Y es importante,
Pues el recorrido es la diferencia. Ethereum Dark viene de vuelta, y ECash de subida.
Hoy nadie que este dentro de ECash ha perdido un puto Euro, aproximadamente el 80-90 % de los hodlders de Dark, ( por lo menos los que lo intercambiaron si) es decir, fue un token que al salir tuvo millones de dólares de volumen, eso significa ciertamente... que mucha gente a perdido mucha pasta. ahora mismo esta a un x -12 de su ATH... me diras que no es poca diferencia... 
Dicho esto, son dos megamierdas pintadas de purpurina, y si no fuera porque me da miedo usar Myetherwallet y no puedo acceder a mis CW, los venderia ya... TODOS!(ECASH)

---------- Post added 11-ene-2018 at 17:52 ----------

Si alguien me enseña algún proyecto desde hace 8 meses que no haya bajado desde la ICO después de incorporarse al mercado se agradecería, el tiempo de las ICOs, paso


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit (11 Ene 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> ¿cuál es la diferencia? Yo veo los dos proyectos igual de vacío... Si fuese Ethereum dark cash sería evidentemente mejor que la variante dark y la variante cash. ::



ethereum dark cash segwit 2.0


----------



## lurker (11 Ene 2018)

impacto dijo:


> ---------- Post added 11-ene-2018 at 17:52 ----------
> 
> [/COLOR]Si alguien me enseña algún proyecto desde hace 8 meses que no haya bajado desde la ICO después de incorporarse al mercado se agradecería, el tiempo de las ICOs, paso



red pulse , mas de x2 sin contar bonus ni presales:
Red Pulse (RPX) precio, gráficos, capitalización bursátil y otras métricas | CoinMarketCap

substratum, mas de x2 sin contar bonus de ico:
Substratum (SUB) precio, gráficos, capitalización bursátil y otras métricas | CoinMarketCap


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (11 Ene 2018)

impacto dijo:


> A nivel técnico poquita.
> A nivel especulativo hay una diferencia. Y es importante,
> Pues el recorrido es la diferencia. Ethereum Dark viene de vuelta, y ECash de subida.
> Hoy nadie que este dentro de ECash ha perdido un puto Euro, aproximadamente el 80-90 % de los hodlders de Dark, ( por lo menos los que lo intercambiaron si) es decir, fue un token que al salir tuvo millones de dólares de volumen, eso significa ciertamente... que mucha gente a perdido mucha pasta. ahora mismo esta a un x -12 de su ATH... me diras que no es poca diferencia...
> ...



SunContract, Power Ledger y ETHLend te saludan. Yo ICO en la que he metido, ICO en la que he multiplicado tanto en fiat como en cripto. Hay que hacer afirmaciones menos categóricas.


----------



## HAL 9000 (11 Ene 2018)

Divad dijo:


> Menos mal que te calmaste el día que estabas caliente, muy caliente
> 
> ---
> 
> ...



Hombre, el viacrucis que he llevado con esta ha sido épico::

Gracias Divad, por los consejos y los ánimos


VEN sigue imparaple. Si tu me dices VEN lo dejo too


----------



## haruki murakami (11 Ene 2018)

impacto dijo:


> A nivel técnico poquita.
> A nivel especulativo hay una diferencia. Y es importante,
> Pues el recorrido es la diferencia. Ethereum Dark viene de vuelta, y ECash de subida.
> Hoy nadie que este dentro de ECash ha perdido un puto Euro, aproximadamente el 80-90 % de los hodlders de Dark, ( por lo menos los que lo intercambiaron si) es decir, fue un token que al salir tuvo millones de dólares de volumen, eso significa ciertamente... que mucha gente a perdido mucha pasta. ahora mismo esta a un x -12 de su ATH... me diras que no es poca diferencia...
> ...



Me atrevo a poner la mano en el fuego en que la ICO de KodakCoin la va a sacar del estadio...y no va a bajar de precio despues de la ICO.


----------



## impacto (11 Ene 2018)

lurker dijo:


> red pulse , mas de x2 sin contar bonus ni presales:
> Red Pulse (RPX) precio, gráficos, capitalización bursátil y otras métricas | CoinMarketCap
> 
> substratum, mas de x2 sin contar bonus de ico:
> Substratum (SUB) precio, gráficos, capitalización bursátil y otras métricas | CoinMarketCap



En la primera, o estas equivocado o no has entendido lo que quería decir. Con NEO a 50(ellos lo calculan así) es lo que valia cuando empieza ICO, 1000 tokens por NEO sale el token a 0.05 ( quitando bonuses, al final de la ICO no las había) y el token se ha podido comprar a 0.03 ( casi la mitad) por lo tanto, ha estado más barata que la ICO, esto es lo que quería decir.


----------



## sabueXo (11 Ene 2018)

Vamos a ver...

Quiero conseguir hacer transacciones rápidas entre exchanges.

Según tengo entendido lo mejor suele ser Ripple o Littecoin. Estoy en mercatox y el primero no existe y el segundo tienen capado la reitrada.

He optado por Dash ya que se supone que también es rápido, peor llevo 6 horas y sigue la transacción.

¿Dash es lenta también o Mercatox es lo peor?


----------



## impacto (11 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Me atrevo a poner la mano en el fuego en que la ICO de KodakCoin la va a sacar del estadio...y no va a bajar de precio despues de la ICO.



Yo me juego contigo lo que quieras a que no.

Has visto lo que han subido las acciones de KodaK( que estaba muerta) desde que lo anunciaron, muchos os pensáis que esto es partyhard eterna.. el dia que nos comamos un buen lateral... ienso:


----------



## silverwindow (11 Ene 2018)

el dia 15 viene calentito de icos


----------



## impacto (11 Ene 2018)

Profesor Falken dijo:


> SunContract, Power Ledger y ETHLend te saludan. Yo ICO en la que he metido, ICO en la que he multiplicado tanto en fiat como en cripto. *Hay que hacer afirmaciones menos categóricas*.



A ver precios de la ICO y mínimos en el mercado, no voy a estar comprobando todas las monedas que pongáis por aquí, bueno lo haré, porque es un tema que me interesa, espero que tu también lo hayas comprobado.

El único que he podido comprobar, Suncontract, te equivocas, estuvo más barata que en la ICO, por lo menos que al precio de la ICO.

Y era una petición, no una afirmación.


----------



## haruki murakami (11 Ene 2018)

impacto dijo:


> Yo me juego contigo lo que quieras a que no.
> 
> Has visto lo que han subido las acciones de KodaK( que estaba muerta) desde que lo anunciaron, muchos os pensáis que esto es partyhard eterna.. el dia que nos comamos un buen lateral... ienso:



Lo que quiero decir es que a modo especulativo...sera la bomba...despues de meses..ya habria que ver.


----------



## fary (11 Ene 2018)

impacto dijo:


> Yo me juego contigo lo que quieras a que no.
> 
> Has visto lo que han subido las acciones de KodaK( que estaba muerta) desde que lo anunciaron, muchos os pensáis que esto es partyhard eterna.. el dia que nos comamos un buen lateral... ienso:



lo de kodak huele a muerto que apesta


----------



## haruki murakami (11 Ene 2018)

A todas estas...la grafica..pinta que el Caiman puede irse otra vez arriba...que dice *Negrofuturo*?


----------



## thanthalas (11 Ene 2018)

¿Como veis las monedas de los exchanges que tanto han subido?¿Con proyeccion para subir mas?.Binance es posiblemente el top 1 en exchanges y kucoin da una parte en monedas que negocia teniendo KCS.


----------



## Superoeo (11 Ene 2018)

impacto dijo:


> Varias cosas:
> 
> Etherdelta ha sido hackeado recientemente y han barrido y limpiado varias cuentas. ( NO ENTREIS JAMAS CON VUESTRA CUENTA y MENOS SI USAIS WINDOwS )
> 
> ...



El hackeo de Etherdelta se supone que ya se solucionó. Básicamente era que crearon una web que suplantaba a Etherdelta y si te metías te robaban hasta la camisa, pero ya lo consiguieron solucionar (supuestamente).

Yo tengo Windows y lo único que quiero es sacar mis ETHs y algunos DENTS de ahí, pero no hay manera y me estoy desesperando.

He leido en reddit que le pasa a más gente, pero no sé si hay algo que esté haciendo mal. Alguna idea? Ya empiezo a darlo por perdido la verdad....


----------



## Parlakistan (11 Ene 2018)

sabueXo dijo:


> Vamos a ver...
> 
> Quiero conseguir hacer transacciones rápidas entre exchanges.
> 
> ...



Dash es muy rápida, así que la culpa es del exchange de mierda.


----------



## haruki murakami (11 Ene 2018)

Van hacer Airdrop en Golem, *regalan Omisego*.....en reddit..dijeron que no seria en Enero 31...es Q1, pero no han dicho fecha.
Cryptocurrency Calendar


----------



## silverwindow (11 Ene 2018)

A mi etherdelta tb me va como el culo, no consigo pasar del wallet al wallet-etherdelta.
Puedo sacar los eth si quiero pero no me deja pasarlos al etherdelta walllet


----------



## Oso Amoroso (11 Ene 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> el dia 15 viene calentito de icos



Te refieres a nuevas salidas en exchanges? Porque la unica que tengo controlada por decirlo de alguna forma es la de INS ( meti muy poco) y si van a salir mas estaria bien ver que monedas y en que exchanges porque esos son momentos para ganar o perder mucha pasta segun se tercie


----------



## silverwindow (11 Ene 2018)

Oso Amoroso dijo:


> Te refieres a nuevas salidas en exchanges? Porque la unica que tengo controlada por decirlo de alguna forma es la de INS ( meti muy poco) y si van a salir mas estaria bien ver que monedas y en que exchanges porque esos son momentos para ganar o perder mucha pasta segun se tercie



INS me la perdi, per es una bomba tapada.No las sueltes y espera pq es de las gordas.

Cuanto metiste? 

A ver si hay suerte y puedo pillar mas chapas.

EL 15 ICO de trinity. El raiden de Neo. 
Habra codazos tambien.


----------



## arras2 (11 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> A todas estas...la grafica..pinta que el Caiman puede irse otra vez arriba...que dice *Negrofuturo*?



En el gráfico de 30m, para mi que está haciendo una bandera (tendencia bajista, continuar tendencia):







La bajada de esta madrugada ha sido con mucho volumen, y la tímida recuperación sin tanto volumen. espero equivocarme, si se confirma nos iríamos a los 12.000 a testar soporte.

En cambio en el diario parece estar haciendo un banderín (tendencia alcista, continuar tendencia). Si rompiera los 12000 rompería la figura de banderín en diario y eso si que me preocuparía.







A ver que dice negrofuturo.


----------



## Oso Amoroso (11 Ene 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> INS me la perdi, per es una bomba tapada.No las sueltes y espera pq es de las gordas.
> 
> Cuanto metiste?



Una mierda,.....0,3ETH, perdi mi virginidad con las ICOs con esta moneda y no sabia muy bien como iba el tema, yo soy un recien llegado asi qeu todo me sonaba a chino pero era lo que tenia suelto en ese momento :XX:......195 chapas, si veo que se la pega segun salga compro mas porque me parece buen proyecto, si veo que le da por ir para arriba si hay oportunidad de comprar en el rally perfecto, si no es el caso pues nada, a ver el panorama pero lo de vender lo descarto.


----------



## Divad (11 Ene 2018)

Superoeo dijo:


> El hackeo de Etherdelta se supone que ya se solucionó. Básicamente era que crearon una web que suplantaba a Etherdelta y si te metías te robaban hasta la camisa, pero ya lo consiguieron solucionar (supuestamente).
> 
> Yo tengo Windows y lo único que quiero es sacar mis ETHs y algunos DENTS de ahí, pero no hay manera y me estoy desesperando.
> 
> He leido en reddit que le pasa a más gente, pero no sé si hay algo que esté haciendo mal. Alguna idea? Ya empiezo a darlo por perdido la verdad....



No cabe duda que etherdelta es una puta mierda, pero ahí está para quien quiera comprar chapas a precio de risa y que después peguen el pepinazo.

Si tienes las chapas en withdraw puedes moverlas desde 
MyEtherWallet.com => metamask
a donde quieras. En etherdelta sería usar la pestaña de "transfer"

Si tienes las chapas en deposit y quieres pasarlas a withdraw (cartera metamask), sí o sí, tienes que hacerlo por etherdelta. 

Siendo consciente que la red está saturada, te recomiendo un gas por encima de 21.

En el FAQ te dicen hacer el papanatas cambiando la conexión del server en metamask. Lo que haces es reconectarte al nodo. Podría darse el caso... que el UID de metamask que se conecta al nodo de ED se haya quedado "bloqueado" y que cambiando el server de los diferentes que hay y volviendo a conectarte al principal... "debería" de funcionar. Si no nos deja operar en ED porque la cuenta se ha quedado "bloqueada" (o vete a saber porque no puedes hacer nada, cabe recordar que tuve una movida con ellos y hasta me bloquearon del chat por pegarles capturas mostrando la verdad en toda la boca... querían que subiera el gas a cantidades absurdas cuando estaban entrando TX con un gas de risa... bueno, que ni de coña pasaba por el aro y lo publique hace un mes creo) ellos podrían tener un script que limpiase las conexiones "bloqueadas"... Más bien lo hacen para tocar las pelotas y retener un poco a que la gente no se haga rica tan rápidamente :XX:

Con calma las acabarás moviendo


----------



## jijito (11 Ene 2018)

Que opinais de SNM? Parece ser la bestia durmiente. Hace unos dias tenia unos sell wall brutales.


----------



## D_M (11 Ene 2018)

Dimecoin (DIME) subiendo hoy casi un 100% y todavía ultrabarata para entrar. Una comunidad detrás muy buena, hoy definieron el roadmap y subió lo que subió, en cuanto terminen la wallet para ella y esté en mas exchanges va a ser la hostia. Llevo siguiendo los foros y chats de esta y la comunidad está muy implicada en hacer una buena moneda a la vez que se hacen ricos. Buen marketcap también.


----------



## trancos123 (11 Ene 2018)

AIX recien salida, tiene muy buena pinta
Aigang (AIX) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap


----------



## CRÁPULA (11 Ene 2018)

D_M dijo:


> Dimecoin (DIME) subiendo hoy casi un 100% y todavía ultrabarata para entrar. Una comunidad detrás muy buena, hoy definieron el roadmap y subió lo que subió, en cuanto terminen la wallet para ella y esté en mas exchanges va a ser la hostia. Llevo siguiendo los foros y chats de esta y la comunidad está muy implicada en hacer una buena moneda a la vez que se hacen ricos. Buen marketcap también.





¿Me recomiendas un exchange decente para esta?

Gracias!


----------



## D_M (11 Ene 2018)

CRÁPULA dijo:


> ¿Me recomiendas un exchange decente para esta?
> 
> Gracias!



Yo compré en https://www.coinexchange.io/ 
Fácil crearse cuenta si no tienes y compré sin problemas. En varias webs se dice que está en Cryptopia pero en verdad no está disponible actualmente porque cryptopia ha cancelado los mercados DIME/LTC y DIME/DOGE (No hay DIME/BTC ni DIME/ETH en Cryptopia, en coinexchange si).

---------- Post added 11-ene-2018 at 20:38 ----------




jijito dijo:


> Que opinais de SNM? Parece ser la bestia durmiente. Hace unos dias tenia unos sell wall brutales.



Tiene buena pinta, si.
HP está interesado en la tecnología de ellos por lo que veo.

---------- Post added 11-ene-2018 at 20:46 ----------




sabueXo dijo:


> Vamos a ver...
> 
> Quiero conseguir hacer transacciones rápidas entre exchanges.
> 
> ...



Si hay lentitud es por Mercatox, yo uso DASH para pasar de exchange a exchange y en cosa de 5-10 mins lo tienes en el balance disponible.

Como alternativa, uso DOGE cuando puedo, comisiones suelen ser mas bajas que DASH.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (11 Ene 2018)

No deis por muerto a Deep brain chain, ésta semana entra en Huobi.


----------



## haruki murakami (11 Ene 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> En el gráfico de 30m, para mi que está haciendo una bandera (tendencia bajista, continuar tendencia):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias companero...pues Negrofuturo aun no aparece...pero todo parece que nos vamos mas abajo aun. Y no te preocupes...nos vamos para abajo todos..

---------- Post added 11-ene-2018 at 21:00 ----------




cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> No deis por muerto a Deep brain chain, ésta semana entra en Huobi.



Pues nos vamos mas abajo aun...y no se que tan bien sirva huobi para un pump...


----------



## Cayo Marcio (11 Ene 2018)

Dejo orden de compra para LUX y MOIN, dos criptos de abajo de la tabla y poca capitalización. 

Moin tiene plataforma propia y la web parece currada. LUX es otra joya( a mi parecer, segwit, masternodes paralelos,smart contracts, ...todo lo que mola) con un Roadmap acojonante para el 2018 y un supply muy bajo, en fin echadle un vistazo si queréis.


----------



## Ethan20 (11 Ene 2018)

Bueno yo he entrao en Linda Coin a ver si damos el pelotazo.


----------



## PREDATOR (11 Ene 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> INS me la perdi, per es una bomba tapada.No las sueltes y espera pq es de las gordas.
> 
> Cuanto metiste?
> 
> ...



Consegui sacar unos NEOS de Hitbtc, ya los tengo en el monedero generando GAS.
A que te refieres con el raiden?
Slds.


----------



## silverwindow (11 Ene 2018)

PREDATOR dijo:


> Consegui sacar unos NEOS de Hitbtc, ya los tengo en el monedero generando GAS.
> A que te refieres con el raiden?
> Slds.



Etherum--Raiden
Neo---Trinity


----------



## Parlakistan (11 Ene 2018)

Cayo Marcio dijo:


> Dejo orden de compra para LUX y MOIN, dos criptos de abajo de la tabla y poca capitalización.
> 
> Moin tiene plataforma propia y la web parece currada. LUX es otra joya( a mi parecer, segwit, masternodes paralelos,smart contracts, ...todo lo que mola) con un Roadmap acojonante para el 2018 y un supply muy bajo, en fin echadle un vistazo si queréis.



Yo le voy a meter un poco a Moin a ver si suena la flauta, el supply es bajísimo y no parece que merezca estar capitalizando a ese nivel, me da la impresión de ser una plataforma bastante decente.


----------



## Neleo (11 Ene 2018)

SHND, una shitcoin parece va a ser pumpeada. Acaban de toamr el control de la moneda y ya tiene twitter nuevo, pagina nueva y demas


----------



## jorge (11 Ene 2018)

Una question: qué va a pasar con nuestras monedas con tantos súper proyectos y la ostia en verso cuando tanques mundiales como GOOGLE, AMAZON, GAZPROM, etc saquen sus criptos buscando una subida vertical de sus acciones??

Esto está empezando a ser una locura de dimensiones espaciales. Todos los días salen nuevas icos y parece que dentro de las ventajas indudables como descentralización, anonimato, y una forma de dinero inteligente con mayúsculas y democrático como nunca antes en la historia, _por lo menos en la reciente,_ da la impresión de que debajo del paraíso hay un volcán a punto de entrar en erupción que arrasará con nuestras criptohuertas donde hemos plantado nuestro dinero y esperanzas.

La mayoría de los proyectos realmente buenos están creados por chavales hiper inteligentes financiados por pequeños o medianos inversores (menos de 10 millones de euros) creando una marca de la nada. Qué pasará cuando el verdadero poder/dinero cree sus propios juguetitos con mayor tecnología, marketing, reputación...?. Cuanto tiempo puede seguir inflándose el globo al nivel brutal de aire que entra?

Qué conste que el muá está enamorado del criptomundo, y prueba de ello es que mis ahorros están en esto, pero hace tiempo que me planteo que esto es irreal y no puede durar mucho, no a este nivel.

Saludos!


----------



## haruki murakami (11 Ene 2018)

jorge dijo:


> Una question: qué va a pasar con nuestras monedas con tantos súper proyectos y la ostia en verso cuando tanques mundiales como GOOGLE, AMAZON, GAZPROM, etc saquen sus criptos buscando una subida vertical de sus acciones??
> 
> Esto está empezando a ser una locura de dimensiones espaciales. Todos los días salen nuevas icos y parece que dentro de las ventajas indudables como descentralización, anonimato, y una forma de dinero inteligente con mayúsculas y democrático como nunca antes en la historia, _por lo menos en la reciente,_ da la impresión de que debajo del paraíso hay un volcán a punto de entrar en erupción que arrasará con nuestras criptohuertas donde hemos plantado nuestro dinero y esperanzas.
> 
> ...



Yo tambien pienso que estamos a unas alturas tremendas...sino estoy mal la capitalizacion del cryptomundo ya esta cerca de igualar el marketcap de Apple (900.000.000.000), si el cryptomundo no se pone lateral/bajista, cosa que dudo bastante con tanta ICO...en 2-3 meses ya se llegaria al trillon USD....y yo creo que ahi se viene la bomba...

En cuanto a que los grandes saquen sus blockchains...yo creo que mas bien van a comprar las que ya hayan...proyectos interesante para mi es Basic Attention. Dent, Golem...que podria llamar la atencion de Google, Facebook, empresas de telefonia...etc


----------



## Txeco (11 Ene 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> No
> 
> Lo que dice ahí, es que van a controlar los flujos de capital que entran y salen de los exchanges, y que los registros de alta de cliente dejaran de ser anónimos.
> 
> Están preparando una normativa para los exchanges, y quien no la cumpla le podrán cerrar en chiringuito.



Como pasa en alemania... que solo los exchanges serios me puedo registrar y además con prueba de ID. En kraken pasare de no poder operar a poder mover 25.000 Euros al día.


----------



## Neleo (11 Ene 2018)

jorge dijo:


> Una question: qué va a pasar con nuestras monedas con tantos súper proyectos y la ostia en verso cuando tanques mundiales como GOOGLE, AMAZON, GAZPROM, etc saquen sus criptos buscando una subida vertical de sus acciones??
> 
> Esto está empezando a ser una locura de dimensiones espaciales. Todos los días salen nuevas icos y parece que dentro de las ventajas indudables como descentralización, anonimato, y una forma de dinero inteligente con mayúsculas y democrático como nunca antes en la historia, _por lo menos en la reciente,_ da la impresión de que debajo del paraíso hay un volcán a punto de entrar en erupción que arrasará con nuestras criptohuertas donde hemos plantado nuestro dinero y esperanzas.
> 
> ...



compara el grafico de la market cap: 

Global Charts | CoinMarketCap

yo dirai que estamso en fase de entusiasmo con bitcoins hasta para ir al baño:


----------



## Parlakistan (11 Ene 2018)

jorge dijo:


> Una question: qué va a pasar con nuestras monedas con tantos súper proyectos y la ostia en verso cuando tanques mundiales como GOOGLE, AMAZON, GAZPROM, etc saquen sus criptos buscando una subida vertical de sus acciones??
> 
> Esto está empezando a ser una locura de dimensiones espaciales. Todos los días salen nuevas icos y parece que dentro de las ventajas indudables como descentralización, anonimato, y una forma de dinero inteligente con mayúsculas y democrático como nunca antes en la historia, _por lo menos en la reciente,_ da la impresión de que debajo del paraíso hay un volcán a punto de entrar en erupción que arrasará con nuestras criptohuertas donde hemos plantado nuestro dinero y esperanzas.
> 
> ...



Eso ya existe, en Ripple han invertido amantes de la centralización: Google y bancos. 
De esto ya hemos hablado, se puede invertir en mierdas solamente para especular, pero las ganancias de shitcoins las pondría a buen recaudo en Ethereum, IOTA, Dash, Neo, es decir, monedas de calidad o alguna muy buena aunque capitalice algo menos como OMG. Incluso Bitcoin si saca al final las LN, que está por ver, es buen sitio para refugiarse. Pero bromas como dentacoin o estafas como Tron ni de broma las dejaba a largo.


----------



## paketazo (11 Ene 2018)

jorge dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es solo cuestión de tiempo, la única alternativa viable a todo esto que veo, es que nos centremos de verdad en lo que de un valor añadido al sistema.

Ya dejé de leer sobre ICOs hace meses, y desde entonces han aparecido más de 1000 nuevas monedas, y ya cuando iban por 400 me parecía todo lo que salia morralla alucinante.

Lo que yo entiendo aquí, es que una ICO busca financiación para un proyecto...hasta aquí todo claro...lo que sucede es que me da en la nariz, que lo que buscan en el 90% de los casos es sacarles los BTC, LTC, ETH ... a los que los atesoran, pues hoy por hoy, el verdadero valor demostrado con el tiempo, está solo en un puñado de monedas.

Que proyectos que han salido hace un par de meses pasen de 2 millones a 900, es de coña, ya que por lógica, si ese proyecto fuera tan cojonudo, no les haría falta una ICO, cualquier mecenas les avalaría no 2 millones, si no 200.


Para mi, este mercado está roto, lo que no impide que los más listos y rápidos saquen tajada...siempre ha sucedido así, pero cada día entiendo más a los viejos foreros de BTC, que advertían sobre lo que podría terminar pasando...y que la finalidad de toda ICO era arrebatar los BTC a su dueño de forma legal.

Haced ROI, y jugad con el resto como si fuera dinero del monopoly, por que quizá un día al despertaros, no sea ni tan siquiera eso...y ojo, que hablo por y para mi también.

Un saludo


----------



## stiff upper lip (11 Ene 2018)

Neleo dijo:


> compara el grafico de la market cap:
> 
> Global Charts | CoinMarketCap
> 
> yo dirai que estamso en fase de entusiasmo con bitcoins hasta para ir al baño:



Visto lo visto yo creo que estamos en la primera liquidación...

Estas piñas no se corresponden con una fase de entusiasmo.


----------



## jorgitonew (11 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Creo que fuiste tú quien me comentaste que ibas a entrar en discord de PIVX, no
> 
> Pues dí que eres Pivian...y que te pasen el link a Unity...y todo ok
> 
> ...



hola, ya estoy en en discord de unity...

qué te parece, sale con un market cap de entre 20 y 25 millones de dólares

pivx son 700 millones a día de hoy

un x10 de Unity sería 250 millones (puesto 119 en coinmarketcap), un x100 sería 2500 millones (puesto 21 en coinmarketcap). pivx es la 54


cómo lo ves?? caro o barato el precio de salida??


----------



## stiff upper lip (11 Ene 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Es solo cuestión de tiempo, la única alternativa viable a todo esto que veo, es que nos centremos de verdad en lo que de un valor añadido al sistema.
> 
> Ya dejé de leer sobre ICOs hace meses, y desde entonces han aparecido más de 1000 nuevas monedas, y ya cuando iban por 400 me parecía todo lo que salia morralla alucinante.
> 
> ...



Para mí esto es un juego, y una prueba de autocontrol. No tengo ningún miedo, ni tampoco he empeñado las joyas de la abuela en el asunto.


----------



## sabueXo (11 Ene 2018)

TRIG anuncia concurso en Binance.

Se repartirán 150.000 TRIG a los 1000 primeros que más depositen y/o compren en Binance durante un rango de tiempo. Entrarán en el juego aquellos que estén por encima de 0,2BTC depositados al final del periodo de tiempo.

Twitter

Esto debería hacer que la gente compre y el precio suba. O por lo menos, publicidad.

Añado mensaje de uno del equipo:

"pls do not pump - we prefer organic growth as pd coin not our image"

Esto a mi me genera algo de tranquilidad también. Pide que no inflen la moneda y que prefieren subida orgánica de precio. Entiendo que indica que es un proyecto sólido en el tiempo y debería de subir por si solo.

Dios... que contraten marketing pero ya!


----------



## jorge (11 Ene 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Eso ya existe, en Ripple han invertido amantes de la centralización: Google y bancos.
> De esto ya hemos hablado, se puede invertir en mierdas solamente para especular, pero las ganancias de shitcoins las pondría a buen recaudo en Ethereum, IOTA, Dash, Neo, es decir, monedas de calidad o alguna muy buena aunque capitalice algo menos como OMG. Incluso Bitcoin si saca al final las LN, que está por ver, es buen sitio para refugiarse. Pero bromas como dentacoin o estafas como Tron ni de broma las dejaba a largo.



Yo veo a RIPPLE un conato, una mierda de embrión que está a años luz de otros proyectos, pero fíjate donde está por tener buenos apellidos, de eso estoy hablando.


----------



## trancos123 (11 Ene 2018)

sabueXo dijo:


> TRIG anuncia concurso en Binance.
> 
> Se repartirán 150.000 TRIG a los 1000 primeros que más depositen y/o compren en Binance durante un rango de tiempo. Entrarán en el juego aquellos que estén por encima de 0,2BTC depositados al final del periodo de tiempo.
> 
> ...



150.000 triggers * 4$ = 600.000$
Con ese dinero se pueden hacer cosas muy decentes en tema marketing. Corretean como pollos sin cabeza


----------



## sabueXo (11 Ene 2018)

trancos123 dijo:


> 150.000 triggers * 4$ = 600.000$
> Con ese dinero se pueden hacer cosas muy decentes en tema marketing. Corretean como pollos sin cabeza



Pues igual hasta funciona.

Han desaparecido órdenes de venta (había una bestial de 80ETH que hacía de tope y eso no subía ni a tiros desde hace horas) y veo más ordenes de compra.


----------



## Drewcastle (11 Ene 2018)

La burbuja de las .com exploto cuando alcanzo los 10 billones de dolares, ni siquiera hemos alcanzado 1 billon en el total de criptos.

Seguido de que la riqueza mundial es ahora mayor que hace casi 20 años, que las criptos tiene mas y mejor accesibilidad, y que se esta metiendo mucha mas gente en este mercado.

Como minimo tenemos dos años mas de jolgorio, con minicrisis por medio como es la costumbre cripto, pero yo creo que podemos estar bastantes tranquilos, la burbuja no va a explotar todavia.


----------



## haruki murakami (11 Ene 2018)

Cada vez que veo a Bitcoin tan bajo en dominancia...siento que de un momento a otro la van a pumpear y va a volver el agujero negro......la verdad es que ese escenario podria pasar hoy mismo...que casi todo esta en rojo.

---------- Post added 11-ene-2018 at 23:02 ----------




paketazo dijo:


> Es solo cuestión de tiempo, la única alternativa viable a todo esto que veo, es que nos centremos de verdad en lo que de un valor añadido al sistema.
> 
> Ya dejé de leer sobre ICOs hace meses, y desde entonces han aparecido más de 1000 nuevas monedas, y ya cuando iban por 400 me parecía todo lo que salia morralla alucinante.
> 
> ...



Paketazo, de las puntocom salieron proyectos interesantes como Amazon, que no se quedaron con el dinero y se esfumaron...entiendo que estaba Terra como la gloriosa...pero bueno.. de esas ICOs seguros unas 10 o 20 saldran con todo adelante.


----------



## arras2 (11 Ene 2018)

sabueXo dijo:


> Pues igual hasta funciona.
> 
> Han desaparecido órdenes de venta (había una bestial de 80ETH que hacía de tope y eso no subía ni a tiros desde hace horas) y veo más ordenes de compra.



No ha desaparecido.Se lo han comido poco a poco. Alguien se ha deshecho de 55000 chapas a 4 pavos y un montón de gente ha abierto posiciones ahí. A ver si acaba la tendencia tan negativa.


----------



## haruki murakami (11 Ene 2018)

Alguien sabe de que va Hshare y porque bajo de los 1500, 1700millones a 755 millones desde Diciembre 20 a hoy?...era un proyecto inflado? recuerdo que cuando salio de ICO..se metio en los 1000 millones rapido y luego fue bajando..
En diciembre 15 empezo una subida desde los $12.50 hasta los $40.50... si alguien puede aportar mas luz....tal vez se podria ir entrando al juego..


----------



## Ikkyu (11 Ene 2018)

Como explicais que a finales de diciembre, en cosa de una semana, entraran de golpe unos 200 billones al mercado y que ya hayan salido?


----------



## haruki murakami (11 Ene 2018)

Ikkyu dijo:


> Como explicais que a finales de diciembre, en cosa de una semana, entraran de golpe unos 200 billones al mercado y que ya hayan salido?



Ojala se pasara el clapham por aqui....creo que te diria que ha sido gracias a la contabilidad bulgara.


----------



## juli (11 Ene 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> hola, ya estoy en en discord de unity...
> 
> qué te parece, sale con un market cap de entre 20 y 25 millones de dólares
> 
> ...



Es una ICO de 20 kilos que además volcarán a PIVX y se estakearán para gastos ( rehimbersión en el propio proyecto , muy de s3v3nh4cks , + "sostenible y austero" y todo éso... ) y es para un exchange descnetralizado con escrows, white hats de guardia y hasta venta en mano si se quiere. Sé como curra esa gente....Y harán algo sencillo, limpio , práctico y potente.

Yo entro para ver si se expande. Me parece un buen sistema y estoy de los exchanges hasta la poya. Y si se va armando una circulaciṕon global de ZPiv, anónimo con 2 putos clicks para cualquier profano , y a unos 10$ la moneda, que ademas puedes largar en mano ...pues el criptodinero plebeyo de bolsillo ya está en marcha.

Esos son mis números, así lo veo yo. Y debería funcionar bien...pero en fin, que yo los ceros a machete me los busco por otros lados...sin importarme ni de qué van sus coplas.


----------



## StalkerTlön (12 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Es una ICO de 20 kilos que además volcarán a PIVX y se estakearán para gastos ( rehimbersión en el propio proyecto , muy de s3v3nh4cks , + "sostenible y austero" y todo éso... ) y es para un exchange descnetralizado con escrows, white hats de guardia y hasta venta en mano si se quiere. Sé como curra esa gente....Y harán algo sencillo, limpio , práctico y potente.
> 
> Yo entro para ver si se expande. Me parece un buen sistema y estoy de los exchanges hasta la poya. Y si se va armando una circulaciṕon global de ZPiv, anónimo con 2 putos clicks para cualquier profano , y a unos 10$ la moneda, que ademas puedes largar en mano ...pues el criptodinero plebeyo de bolsillo ya está en marcha.
> 
> Esos son mis números, así lo veo yo. Y debería funcionar bien...pero en fin, que yo los ceros a machete me los busco por otros lados...sin importarme ni de qué van sus coplas.



Todo esto del criptomundo a veces me hace entrar en un batalla interna entre la necesidad de escapar de esta trampa esclavista llamado "trabajo asalariado", inviertiendo especulativamente a machete... y en el lado contrario a veces pienso en acciones a más largo plazo...ienso: Quizás es oportuno apostar por proyectos con valores más alla de los económicos, evitando en la medida que nos podamos permitir, caer siempre en cortoplacismos codiciosos... intentar saber lo que hay detrás de cada proyecto(aunque eso es complicado, muchas veces el lobo se disfrazao:... Es que si todos tiramos a historias como Ripple (¿o quizás Neo tb? o Eth?? o....uf, no se la verdad) estamos sentando las bases de un totalitarismo tecnocratico que deja a un mundo feliz y big bro en un cuento de niños... Y sera pan para hoy, hambre para mañana ¿o quizás me equivoco?... ah no, eso era el argumento de ficcion que lei por ahi...


por cierto, esperando tengo al caer un buen pellizco de fiat que van a caer en PIVX buena parte de ello... es que me de pena ver esa wallet tan vacía:


----------



## juli (12 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Cada vez que veo a Bitcoin tan bajo en dominancia...siento que de un momento a otro la van a pumpear y va a volver el agujero negro......la verdad es que ese escenario podria pasar hoy mismo...que casi todo esta en rojo...



Puede...pero si no está fortísima... puede arriesgarse a que la pumpeen, como suena.

Sus enemigos están muy creciditos, estas semanas se han visto alardes de Ripple , antes BTC Cash...por no habar de ETH. Movimeintos descomunales de pasta. Y está llegando Neo...o Qtum. Los tokens de ETH pasan de 50.000 kilos en el top 100. Y vienen cientos por detrás ( que por cierto, en total, serían la tercera moneda del ranking ya )

La sombra de BTC es alargada...faltaría piú...pero no sé yo si está el horno para bollos y andar tocando los huevos...En mi opinión, BTC debería centrarse en desarrollar sus prestaciones. Mientras tanto, mantenerse por ahí y salvar la cara mientras llegan las LN, igual no es mala.


----------



## davitin (12 Ene 2018)

Que hijosdeputa los del canal de sonm, me han baneado por decirles a los administradores que no están realizando una buena labor de marketing, qué opináis de este mensaje que ha soltado uno de los administradores un tal Andrei:

Our marketing works for real customers, not just coin holders. We went to a huge number of conferences last year, many people with many rigs are waiting for our product, they are not interested in the price of the coin at all.


Pero de qué van estos cabrones? Creéis que esto se le puede decir a la gente que hemos pagado por el token? Estos me huele que van a hacer como mónaco, ya tienen a sus clientes y a las empresas que los van a contratar el servicio cuando el proyecto esté terminado y pasan completamente de la criptomoneda.


----------



## sabueXo (12 Ene 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Que hijosdeputa los del canal de sonm, me han baneado por decirles a los administradores que no están realizando una buena labor de marketing, qué opináis de este mensaje que ha soltado uno de los administradores un tal Andrei:
> 
> Our marketing works for real customers, not just coin holders. We went to a huge number of conferences last year, many people with many rigs are waiting for our product, they are not interested in the price of the coin at all.
> 
> ...



Si, a mi me ha olido a eso también....


----------



## Divad (12 Ene 2018)

Principio de 2017

servidor de fotos

Se acaban las rebajas, ahora a por los 1000B

Aragon ha sacado un tocho
Aragon Q4 Development Update



> Etherscan.io is currently offline and should be back up shortly.
> 
> Thank you



Estaría bien que diera ya el pelotazo :

Las criptos nuevas son para enriquecer a los nuevos que entran... El 99% que entra a criptolandia lo hace para hacerse asquerosamente rico. el 1% son los bitcoñeros que dicen que bitcoin hasta la muerte... y claro, como ellos llevan chapas minadas y compradas a precio de risa... pues es normal que no se muevan pese a correr el riesgo de que Bitcoin no saque ninguna actualización y se vaya a tomar por culo. 

El nuevo juego ha sido creado para mantenernos entretenidos, eso sí, ahora toca ganar, ganar y ganar... Se acabó el sufrir y pasarlo putas para sobrevivir... Ahora será VIVIR Y DISFRUTAR :Baile:



Spoiler



El hartar de reír llegará cuando se haga el primer contacto con otros seres. 


Spoiler



Con la tecnología que existe hoy en día será difícil saber si es real o un holograma ::


----------



## juli (12 Ene 2018)

[youtube]hEpDCno9jTU[/youtube]


Sale a la venta en Tarragona el primer piso en España que solo acepta el pago con bitcoins | Economía | EL PAÍS


Recordad : Posible Y SIMPLEMENTE estemos siendo nada más que vanguardia de hiperinflación una vez roto el sistema estanco de impresora ( loop de fiat a deuda pública & replay ) que ha circulado durante décadas entre el "trío de cubiletes" : bancos centrales , banca privada y estados en quiebra ( TODOS ).

A estos ceros hay que dales vidilla antes de que todo diox esté en Shitland...o comprarás con ellos al final lo mismo ó menos de lo que comprabas con el fiat que trajiste incialmente. De este tren hay que saltar en marcha. La avaricia rompe el saco.


----------



## StalkerTlön (12 Ene 2018)

Divad dijo:


> Principio de 2017
> 
> servidor de fotos
> 
> ...



Yeahhh... va a ser divertido...Un blue beam... Mientras a surfear!!::

Surfing with the alien!

Joe Satriani Surfing with the alien! - YouTube


----------



## Gian Gastone (12 Ene 2018)

yo creo que vamos hacia un escenario en el cual vas a pagar hasta por sentarse en la taza del v'ater, o por respirar aire mas limpio, y eso solo es posible gracias a las criptromonedas<

aLGUNOS tendremos unos a;os felices.


----------



## StalkerTlön (12 Ene 2018)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> yo creo que vamos hacia un escenario en el cual vas a pagar hasta por sentarse en la taza del v'ater, o por respirar aire mas limpio, y eso solo es posible gracias a las criptromonedas<
> 
> aLGUNOS tendremos unos a;os felices.



Joerr eso es clavado a "Ubik" de K Dick...ienso: cuando empecé a leer sobre iota me acordaba de ese momento pagando unas monedas en tu propia casa para que funcione la cafetera...:XX: hasta para abrir la puerta de casa habia que pagar...:XX: Vaya adelantado a su tiempo. Con IoTA pagaremos hasta por los pedos por contaminar con CO2:XX::XX:

Haremos la cena de los IoTas con Von Trier...


----------



## carlosjulian (12 Ene 2018)

He tratado de meter pasta en varías coins que todavía no han sido regadas. Aragon es un proyecto que me gusta, y al parecer no ha pumpeado como se debe. Esperaría que este año sea su primer pumpeo fuerte. Ya he metido pasta ahí, a ver como le va.


----------



## McMax (12 Ene 2018)

Alguien sabe cuando dejaran sacar NEO de Bittrex?


----------



## stiff upper lip (12 Ene 2018)

McMax dijo:


> Alguien sabe cuando dejaran sacar NEO de Bittrex?



Cuando deje de valer 127 dolares la chapa en Gate.io en lugar de 108 que vale en Bittrex.

Los de bittrex lo verán muy lógico, pero yo lo veo una estafa y un abuso por parte de bittrex. Ni que fueran suyos los putos bichos...

Al final los que más manipulan el precio son sus asquerosos bots.

Lo que no entiendo es por qué no los ha denunciado nadie todavía.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (12 Ene 2018)

Fiesta roja pero ojo con Coss que está soportando el temporal muy bien, también el token de Bincance y algo de Kukoin.

En cuanto todo vuelva a subir me da que se van a la luna. Aún así creo que el mejor de los 3 es Coss ya que te va dando dividendo en forma de cryptos de todo lo que tienen y la nueva UI se estrena la semana que viene además de la pasarela FIAT que cada vez está más cerca.

Eso sí, no consigue remontar en volumen de negocación, es su único handicap, pero como este suba con la nueva UI tenemos chicharro para rato.


----------



## carlosjulian (12 Ene 2018)

Como que el Coinmarket anda fallando el sistema en general, le acabo de actualizar y me sale todo el complemento HTML, los JS, pero no sale la hoja de estilos. ¡Carajo!


----------



## Divad (12 Ene 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Ethereum cash , ayer menos de 1000000 de capitalización.... Ahora mismo 21.000.000 de capitalización.



Años poniendo de vuelta y media a Bitcoin y ahora hasta te vas a enamorar de cualquier mierda que salga con tal de trincar un buen pastel.

Es normal, todos quieren dar pelotazos disfrutar de los yates y sacarse la polla ::

He mencionado varias veces el tema de Estonia, os dejo una noticia y la ICO
COMUNICADO: La empresa emergente de Estonia CrowdCoinage lanza un ecosistema financiero revolucionario

https://crowdcoinage.com/

La unión europedos se van a tomar por culo. Cataluña copiará a Estonia el IBEX 35 en Alastria (ETH)
*Tema mítico* : Rusia, China, Venezuela, Japón, España,... Se pasarán a las criptomonedas $DOLAR$ (FIAT) RIP

Todos en la madre ETH ::

Como ya ha puesto Juli, en Tarragona se ha vendido la primera casa pagada con bitcoins.

Vamos! Viene el subidón! :Baile::Baile::Baile:


----------



## Divad (12 Ene 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Fíjate cómo se titula este hilo "especulación"... El hilo de bitcoin no es de especulación, ahí se adora al Dios bitcoin. Contra la especulación nunca he tenido ningún problema.
> 
> Una pregunta: donde se puede consultar la fecha de inclusión de criptomonedas en coinmarket?... Es decir , que aparezcan ordenadas por la más nueva a la más antigua.



Si razón no te faltaba pero te habría sido más fácil demostrarles que estaban equivocados mientras te forrabas con otras criptos. 

Lo que buscas 
Recently Added | CoinMarketCap



Spoiler



Cuando muera Bitcoin ya te podrás pasar por el hilo para saludarles


----------



## haruki murakami (12 Ene 2018)

A triggers parece que no lo rescata nadie...a esta hora en $3.80


----------



## axier (12 Ene 2018)

Alguien que entienda mejor el inglés que yo me podía decir de que va este proyecto?
Aigang Token Sale

En castellano tampoco lo pillo )

"Aigang con Protocolo Blockchain abre plataforma que permite reclamar beneficios de las inversiones en seguros." :|


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit (12 Ene 2018)

Record en kraken caido... hasta tengo ganas de que sea scam para salir de este mercado por fin


----------



## ClanesDeLaLuna (12 Ene 2018)

axier dijo:


> Alguien que entienda mejor el inglés que yo me podía decir de que va este proyecto?
> Aigang Token Sale
> 
> En castellano tampoco lo pillo )
> ...



Bueno. Espero haber entendido más o meno bien.
Parece que quiera usar la red ethereum y los iot para analizar, a través de las baterías de los móviles y de los drones y de las cosas tecnologicas en general, una serie de datos relacionados con los seguros, para que estas compañias puedan hacer predicciones para elaborar sus planes. Además pretenden hacer de intermediarios con una app entre clientes y seguros y pretenden crear como una especie de aplicación para ofertarlos y compararlos. Creo que si instalas ya su aplicación te dan ¿Un mes gratis de seguro para el móvil? 

Eso me ha parecido entender.
No me parece precisamente revolucionario salvo porque quieren asegurar especialmente a productos tecnológicos. Sin tener ni idea lo digo.


----------



## tixel (12 Ene 2018)

Divad dijo:


> Años poniendo de vuelta y media a Bitcoin y ahora hasta te vas a enamorar de cualquier mierda que salga con tal de trincar un buen pastel.
> 
> Es normal, todos quieren dar pelotazos disfrutar de los yates y sacarse la polla ::
> 
> ...



Yo la noticia de la casa pagada con bitcoins la pondrá en cuarentena con muchas sospechas de estar infectada hasta los huesos.
No me extrañaría que sea una campaña para a ver cuantos incautos sacan sus bitcoins a relucir.


----------



## trixet (12 Ene 2018)

hola chicos,

Acabo de encontrarme un token interesante llamado ios en el que harán un airdrop pronto.

Información del token:

IOS offers a solid infrastructure for all kinds of online service providers. Its ultra-high TPS, privacy protection, scalable and secure blockchain provide infinitely many new possibilities for online service providers to serve their customer base. Our white paper is on IOS | Decentralized Internet of Services Platform, if you’d like to learn more about our details.

Creo que será uno de los tokens que tendrán hype ya que ya que la venta privada se ha realizado solo a inversores institucionales. Por lo tanto para conseguir unos cuantos ios en fase temprana nos queda el airdrop.

Los pasos a seguir son los siguientes para recibir los tokens en el airdrop:

1- Introducís vuestra eth wallet en el siguiente enlace para recibir los tokens: link(enlace referido mío). El que quiera usar el mío u otro, es cosa de cada uno. Creo que tras descubrir este token y truco pues no estaría mal recibir un gracias consiguiendo más tokens .

2- Copias el /code en el grupo de telegram Telegram: Contact @officialios

3- Compartes con tus conocidos y amigos para conseguir más tokens en el airdrop.


----------



## Oso Amoroso (12 Ene 2018)

Alguien ha tenido problemas con el envio del mensaje por SMS para activar el 2FA en Coss.io? No hay manera de que me llegue el numero de confimacion. Quiero comprar Coss en su exchange por ver que tal funciona el tema de los "dividendos" y me gustaria activar esa medida de seguridad como tengo en otros exchange.


----------



## caramon1980 (12 Ene 2018)

¿Alguna alternativa a kraken? Sobre todo para meter lerus e ir comprando...

De momento mantengo para largo plazo ETH, NEO, XVG (en cuanto recupere su valor salgo...), PIVX, Enigma y por otro lado Dent y Vibe para un poco de especulacion, ¿como lo veis?


----------



## Intop (12 Ene 2018)

Una consulta especuladores. ¿Hay algún lugar donde poder ver cuando salen las ICOs pasadas de diferentes monedas a los exchanges y donde empiezan a operar sin tener que estar pendiente de seguir las hojas de ruta de cada moneda en su página web? ¿algo más centralizado? Me gustaría poder pillar alguna a primera hora antes de que se marche to the moon.





Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Fiesta roja pero ojo con Coss que está soportando el temporal muy bien, también el token de Bincance y algo de Kukoin.
> 
> En cuanto todo vuelva a subir me da que se van a la luna. Aún así creo que el mejor de los 3 es Coss ya que te va dando dividendo en forma de cryptos de todo lo que tienen y la nueva UI se estrena la semana que viene además de la pasarela FIAT que cada vez está más cerca.
> 
> Eso sí, no consigue remontar en volumen de negocación, es su único handicap, pero como este suba con la nueva UI tenemos chicharro para rato.



A ver si salen de la Beta que tienen ahora en el exchange y ponen a funcionar todo al 100%. Puede ser una chorrada pero lo único que le falta al exchange para mi es el dominio. Coss.io da menos confianza, ya se podían tirar el largo de comprar el .com

¿Crees que veremos COSS en dos dígitos a la par que las chapas de kucoin o Binance?


----------



## DG_Sanz (12 Ene 2018)

caramon1980 dijo:


> ¿Alguna alternativa a kraken? Sobre todo para meter lerus e ir comprando...
> 
> De momento mantengo para largo plazo ETH, NEO, XVG (en cuanto recupere su valor salgo...), PIVX, Enigma y por otro lado Dent y Vibe para un poco de especulacion, ¿como lo veis?



a mi me está funcionando bien Uphold, el banco está en Oporto, desconozco si son vecinos portugueses pero va bastante fluido todo. el compañero DIVAD recomendó spectrocoin pero yo llevo ya varios días esperando ser verificado


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit (12 Ene 2018)

kraken down 25h si mirais las explicaciones aqui:
Kraken Status - System Upgrade

Y parece que esten vacilando descaradamente. A ver como acaba.


----------



## sabueXo (12 Ene 2018)

Joder con Mercatox.

Huid como de la peste.

20 horas para enviar DASH y todavía no ha salido del Exchange. Me toca muchísimo los cojo***

Todos hacen lo mismo, los exchanges son la peste.

Y Bittrex manipula el precio cuando le sale de los huevos.


----------



## orbeo (12 Ene 2018)

Pues Binance como la seda


----------



## sabueXo (12 Ene 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> Pues Binance como la seda



12 horas para sacar ETH hace una semana de Binance.

Kukoin caído.

Mierda todos.


----------



## Cayo Marcio (12 Ene 2018)

Janus, el mayor pump que he visto hasta ahora, 6000% en una hora...mas de 10000% la última semana, literalmente una cripto que sabe dios donde estaba en la tabla y aparece ahí como teletransportada, al lado de otros proyectos como Mónaco, Aragon...etc. Que locura al que le haya pillado dentro.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (12 Ene 2018)

impacto dijo:


> A ver precios de la ICO y mínimos en el mercado, no voy a estar comprobando todas las monedas que pongáis por aquí, bueno lo haré, porque es un tema que me interesa, espero que tu también lo hayas comprobado.
> 
> El único que he podido comprobar, Suncontract, te equivocas, estuvo más barata que en la ICO, por lo menos que al precio de la ICO.
> 
> Y era una petición, no una afirmación.



Claro que lo he comparado. Por eso sé que te equivocas tú con SunContract: pillé 20000 SNC con 2 ETH en la ICO a finales de julio (SunContract) y a día de hoy (SunContract (SNC) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap) se han multiplicado hasta 8,397 ETH. Puedes comprobar que con las otras dos que digo pasa lo mismo incluso en mayor medida. Claro que no puedes esperar que el valor vaya to the Moon en un par de días y ser millonario, hay que mantener durante un tiempo de por lo menos meses. Como te decía antes, hay que hacer afirmaciones ("El tiempo de las ICOs ha pasado") menos categóricas. De nada.


----------



## bubbler (12 Ene 2018)

trancos123 dijo:


> AIX recien salida, tiene muy buena pinta
> Aigang (AIX) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap



Bueno, ya lleva, yo entré con 1ETH y compré 4600AIX, ahora si quisiera venderlos, me darían 13ETH...


----------



## juli (12 Ene 2018)

tixel dijo:


> Yo la noticia de la casa pagada con bitcoins la pondrá en cuarentena con muchas sospechas de estar infectada hasta los huesos.
> No me extrañaría que sea una campaña para a ver cuantos incautos sacan sus bitcoins a relucir.



Más la veo para que la inmobiliaria recupere pulso con un buen nicho de compradores de golpe. Ayer un pasapisero me comentaba lo difícil de colocar zulitos premium...en una de las ciudades con el m2 más caro de España ( y doy fe de que en el nicho más alto de mercado, por el precio de un apartamento TOP de hace 10 años, pillas hoy una casa PREMIUM en parcela, ni adosado ni poyas ).

De hecho, ahí hay 2 noticias : 

- Lo que se puede pagar con BTC
- Lo que se puede PEDIR con BTC. ( EL pollo quiere 550.000 neuos por su zulo...acorde a criptomultiplicador y sueños de tocho precrisis ).

Insisto : A estos ceros hay que darles boleta durante el trayecto, este tren es para saltar en marcha.

BTC no es SÓLO un agujero negro...es el imán global para la papelada de la FED.


----------



## trancos123 (12 Ene 2018)

bubbler dijo:


> Bueno, ya lleva, yo entré con 1ETH y compré 4600AIX, ahora si quisiera venderlos, me darían 13ETH...



Como ves esta coin? compré un poco con la esperanza que se revalorizará pero no hace mas que caer.


----------



## Intop (12 Ene 2018)

Cayo Marcio dijo:


> Janus, el mayor pump que he visto hasta ahora, 6000% en una hora...mas de 10000% la última semana, literalmente una cripto que sabe dios donde estaba en la tabla y aparece ahí como teletransportada, al lado de otros proyectos como Mónaco, Aragon...etc. Que locura al que le haya pillado dentro.



:8::8: A subido como un cohete!!!. Ayer tenia un volumen de 89 euros. Si hubiese metido unas chapas salía de ese chicharro a la velocidad de la luz con la cartera llena eso si.


----------



## bubbler (12 Ene 2018)

trancos123 dijo:


> Como ves esta coin? compré un poco con la esperanza que se revalorizará pero no hace mas que caer.



De las pocas que está metiendo cabeza en el mundo de aseguradoras... Las aseguradoras van a poner en sus pólizas un % de beneficio si les ofreces (como asegurado) indicadores fiables de que no eres un negligente según la cobertura del seguro...

El rebaño (humanos robots no espirituales), eso lo van a aceptar, y ya tienes el negocio montado.

Recordemos que ya no se trata del token-especulación, sino de que te abre las puertas para trabajar desde casa, sacando partido a dicho token (como por ejemplo EthLend).


----------



## Atheist (12 Ene 2018)

Intop dijo:


> :8::8: A subido como un cohete!!!. Ayer tenia un volumen de 89 euros. Si hubiese metido unas chapas salía de ese chicharro a la velocidad de la luz con la cartera llena eso si.



Sí, suena como te podías hacer de oro con una subida así, pero la cosa es, en un pump & dump de esas caracteristicas, te daría tiempo a vender antes de que el precio volviera a caer en picado? Con ese volumen y si todo el mundo vende a la vez entiendo que casi todas las ordenes de venta se ejecutarían a un precio mucho menor.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (12 Ene 2018)

Intop dijo:


> Una consulta especuladores. ¿Hay algún lugar donde poder ver cuando salen las ICOs pasadas de diferentes monedas a los exchanges y donde empiezan a operar sin tener que estar pendiente de seguir las hojas de ruta de cada moneda en su página web? ¿algo más centralizado? Me gustaría poder pillar alguna a primera hora antes de que se marche to the moon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quizás el .com esté pillado, pero estoy de acuerdo que el .io aún no es muy popular, aunque sí lo es entre las criptos, si te fijas hay muchísimos proyectos con dominio .io. Creo que, con los años, el dominio .io se hará famoso asociado a las criptos.

Sí veo a Coss en dos cifras cuanto tengan pasarela FIAT. Cuando salgan las tarjetas y los medios de pagos a los cientos de comercios que tienen subirá aún más. Aspira a ser el exchange más completo y actualmente tiene el volumen número 100. Si llega a volumen de exchange de TOP 10, que creo que es lo que se merece se debe ir a luna sí o sí.

Respondiendo a otro forero, yo uso para entrar en Coss uso la aplicación de google (en vez del SMS) y me funciona bien, también la uso para otros exchanges, (kukoin, binance, etx). Recomiendo el uso de la aplicación de google verification.


----------



## bubbler (12 Ene 2018)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Quizás el .com esté pillado, pero estoy de acuerdo que el .io aún no es muy popular, aunque sí lo es entre las criptos, si te fijas hay muchísimos proyectos con dominio .io. Creo que, con los años, el dominio .io se hará famoso asociado a las criptos.
> 
> Sí veo a Coss en dos cifras cuanto tengan pasarela FIAT. Cuando salgan las tarjetas y los medios de pagos a los cientos de comercios que tienen subirá aún más. Aspira a ser el exchange más completo y actualmente tiene el volumen número 100. Si llega a volumen de exchange de TOP 10, que creo que es lo que se merece se debe ir a luna sí o sí.
> 
> Respondiendo a otro forero, yo uso para entrar en Coss uso la aplicación de google (en vez del SMS) y me funciona bien, también la uso para otros exchanges, (kukoin, binance, etx). Recomiendo el uso de la aplicación de google verification.



En juegos web multiplayer también

io games


----------



## Claudius (12 Ene 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> Pues Binance como la seda



A precio caviar ya puede ir como la seda, todas las comisiones de envío infladas, osea a comisión de red no cobran, la media sale a 12$ sacar un token.
Política china..


----------



## Zaucol (12 Ene 2018)

Me parto


----------



## trancos123 (12 Ene 2018)

Alguien tiene montado un masternode? alguno que valga la pena?
En esta web hay info, pero no tengo claro si los asequibles valen la pena:
MasterNodes.online

Como se declara esto a hacienda? es decir estas haciendo un 'trabajo' a la red y lo lógico seria tener que declararlo (lo mismo si estas minando), verdad?


----------



## plus ultra (12 Ene 2018)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> Cuando deje de valer 127 dolares la chapa en Gate.io en lugar de 108 que vale en Bittrex.
> 
> Los de bittrex lo verán muy lógico, pero yo lo veo una estafa y un abuso por parte de bittrex. Ni que fueran suyos los putos bichos...
> 
> ...



Ha pasado lo mismo con ARDOR,la tienen asi un par de semanas si no la paran ahora estaria muy arriba.

Es cierto que medio secuertro,pero es algo sano para el mercado y para tus intereses si lo piensas bien,en caso contrario tambien la frenarían,para evitar el arbitraje.

No hay nada como tener tu coin en monedero propio y en el exchange solo lo tradeable.


----------



## Cayo Marcio (12 Ene 2018)

trancos123 dijo:


> Alguien tiene montado un masternode? alguno que valga la pena?
> En esta web hay info, pero no tengo claro si los asequibles valen la pena:
> MasterNodes.online
> 
> Como se declara esto a hacienda? es decir estas haciendo un 'trabajo' a la red y lo lógico seria tener que declararlo (lo mismo si estas minando), verdad?



Me sumo a la pregunta, soy un ignorante en ese tema.


----------



## sabueXo (12 Ene 2018)

Cayo Marcio dijo:


> Me sumo a la pregunta, soy un ignorante en ese tema.



Otro aquí!


----------



## plus ultra (12 Ene 2018)

Señores despues de varios años por el mundillo he infinidad de foros grupos de BTC y altcoin hos puedo asegurar que en este momento este hilo es uno de los de mejor "calidad" que podremos encontrar,he visto como hilos de grandisima calidad para aprender,debatir,especular,descubrir...acaban en merda pura por el spam y el TO THE MOON... alguno sabra de lo que hablo.

Un 10.000% en una coin con un volume de 1.000$ no es ni un PUMP es un intento de... y si encima te miras el chart y ves que lo han intentado dias y semanas atras siempre con 200,100$ quedaras atrapado o puedes dejar atrapado a quien te lea y nos vamos a que cada uno es libre de meterse con su dinero donde quiera,pero no colaboremos en estos asuntos por que creais o no nos perjudican a todos,que un inversor o pequeño inversor acabe metido en estos asuntos es un marketing muy malo para el mundillo.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (12 Ene 2018)

Una de las peores cosas que tiene Binance, además del ostión que te cobran para retirar, es el hecho de que con muchos tokens no te dejan comprar o vender decimales, tengo por ejemplo 0.96 Enigmas bloqueados (6€), no los puedo vender ni sacar (retiro mínimo, 10 enigmas). Con lo cual te obligan a comprar Enigmas si los quieres sacar.

Tienen bien montado el chiringuito estos pájaros.


----------



## arras2 (12 Ene 2018)

trancos123 dijo:


> Alguien tiene montado un masternode? alguno que valga la pena?
> En esta web hay info, pero no tengo claro si los asequibles valen la pena:
> MasterNodes.online
> 
> Como se declara esto a hacienda? es decir estas haciendo un 'trabajo' a la red y lo lógico seria tener que declararlo (lo mismo si estas minando), verdad?



Mirando ahí... y cambiando de tema. Dash, ¿4000 y pico nodos? Puede ser eso cierto? Hace unas pocas semanas no eran 2000? Recuerdo que tenía menos nodos que pivx que rondaba los 2000 y pico.

¿Se viene la estrangulación de la oferta de la que hablaba juli hace unas semanas? 


Respecto a enigma, no he econtrado mucha información sobre cantidades. Realmente me han surgido dudas de cómo pretenden que funcione. Me queda la duda si habrá masternodos como tal o cualquiera podrá stackear. Si encuentro info más concreta, os comento.

Se rumorea que la cantidad sería de 10.000.

Edit:

Respecto a lo de dash, no sé donde vi que eran 2000 y pico nodos, pero por lo que he visto en su página, eran 3500 en noviembre. Está prácticamente en máximos.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (12 Ene 2018)

Acabo de registrarme en Cobinhood, de momento tienen pocas monedas, pero irá creciendo. Tiene muy buena pinta éste exchange.


----------



## paketazo (12 Ene 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> Mirando ahí... y cambiando de tema. Dash, ¿4000 y pico nodos? Puede ser eso cierto? Hace unas pocas semanas no eran 2000? Recuerdo que tenía menos nodos que pivx que rondaba los 2000 y pico.
> 
> ¿Se viene la estrangulación de la oferta de la que hablaba juli hace unas semanas?
> 
> .



La estrangulación de la oferta en Dash lleva ya meses activa, no hay en los exchangers para montar apenas 20 masternodos, lo que sucede es que como comenté hace unas semanas, han entrado fondos de capital riesgo:

Venture Capital Fund Invests in Dash Masternodes - Dash Force News

Y han pelado lo que había a precio de derribo.

Ahora ya está cuadrado el círculo, los que tenían que entrar ya están sentados sobre sus nodos, si alguno quiere montar a día de hoy un masternodo de Dash, lo tiene realmente complicado, no solo por la pasta, si no por la carencia de tokens libres.

En cuanto al aumento, no ha sido tan brutal como piensas, había aproximadamente el año pasado por estas fechas unos 4500, y hoy se acerca a los 4800...creo que su límite se establecerá entre 4500 y 4850 como máximo, hoy por hoy, ya no se puede exprimir mucho más.

Por otro lado, habéis de saber que los mastenodos en Dash, no se deshacen, simplemente pasan de manos (se venden entre empresas o particulares sin ir al exchanger de turno), por dos motivos sencillos:

1- tirar el precio del activo, y perder retornos mientras no se realiza la venta.

2- Evitar el riesgo de paralizar más de un millón de dólares en un exchanger con los consiguientes riesgos de hackeo, paralización de fondos, y similares.

Mucha suerte con los nodos que montéis en otras coins, si el proyecto se consolida a largo plazo, son un retorno pasivo cojonudo...pero lo dicho...proyecto serio, nada de ponzi inflacionario para que el último en entrar pague al primero.

Yo intentaré montar uno en wagerr a ver si cumple el team...en 3 días lo sabremos.

Un saludo y buen día.


----------



## barborico (12 Ene 2018)

El mercado poniendo en su sitio a Byteball.

La única crypto que tengo con un ROI infinito.


----------



## tixel (12 Ene 2018)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Una de las peores cosas que tiene Binance, además del ostión que te cobran para retirar, es el hecho de que con muchos tokens no te dejan comprar o vender decimales, tengo por ejemplo 0.96 Enigmas bloqueados (6€), no los puedo vender ni sacar (retiro mínimo, 10 enigmas). Con lo cual te obligan a comprar Enigmas si los quieres sacar.
> 
> Tienen bien montado el chiringuito estos pájaros.



Lo mismo hacen en criptopia, creo que son 0,005 btc lo mínimo, puede que un cero más.


----------



## Parlakistan (12 Ene 2018)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Acabo de registrarme en Cobinhood, de momento tienen pocas monedas, pero irá creciendo. Tiene muy buena pinta éste exchange.



¿Ese exchange no es el que decían que era descentralizado?


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (12 Ene 2018)

¿ que coño le pasa a Kraken ?...lleva 36 horas offline...¿ otra estafita ?...:


----------



## Gurney (12 Ene 2018)

UTrust listada para la semana que viene en HitBTC:
Twitter


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (12 Ene 2018)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> ¿ que coño le pasa a Kraken ?...lleva 36 horas offline...¿ otra estafita ?...:



Empieza a ser preocupante, tengo una buena pasta allí. Es el exchange número 10, se supone que estaban cambiando máquinas para que fuera más rápido, ya que llevaba unos meses cayéndose cada 2 clicks. Por lo que sé de servidores, a veces esos cambios son jodidos.

Kraken ha sido siempre uno de los exchanges más serios, no creo que sea una estafa, más bien opino que se habrán comido un buen marrón a nivel técnico/informático.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (12 Ene 2018)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Empieza a ser preocupante, tengo una buena pasta allí. Es el exchange número 10, se supone que estaban cambiando máquinas para que fuera más rápido, ya que llevaba unos meses cayéndose cada 2 clicks. Por lo que sé de servidores, a veces esos cambios son jodidos.
> 
> Kraken ha sido siempre uno de los exchanges más serios, no creo que sea una estafa, más bien opino que se habrán comido un buen marrón a nivel técnico/informático.



Algo tengo, poco ya que lo tengo repartido entre 4 exchanges más...los tenía por serios...esperemos que solo sea mantenimiento...aunque es verdad que aparecia un banner amarillo arriba desde hace días diciendo que el servicio estaba degradado y no rulaba bien...:


----------



## arras2 (12 Ene 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> La estrangulación de la oferta en Dash lleva ya meses activa, no hay en los exchangers para montar apenas 20 masternodos, lo que sucede es que como comenté hace unas semanas, han entrado fondos de capital riesgo:
> 
> Venture Capital Fund Invests in Dash Masternodes - Dash Force News
> 
> ...



Gracias por tu explicación, cuando hablasteis de ello iba todavía más perdido que ahora y no pillé mucho. 

Lo del crecimiento de nodos ha sido confusión mía. Pensé que hace 2 meses estaba por debajo de pivx. Estoy seguro que lo vi en algún sitio, pero estaba mal, lógicamente.

A ver si sacan evolution y funciona tan bien como pinta. Sería una alegría para los que holdeamos un poquito de dash ver como ha merecido la pena la espera (tanto para su revalorización como para su utilidad).

Los que somos pobres y novatos necesitamos varios x10 encadenados para pensar en montar un mnodo :XX:.

Edit: He estado mirando las estadísticas y en españistan hay un mnodo... ¿Forero ?

Tengo otra duda por si alguien me quiere hacer una respuesta escueta. ?Qué tipo de hardware se necesita para montar un mnodo por ejemplo de dash o pivx? ¿Necesita ser una supermáquina o un pc estándar serviría? ¿Y respecto al ancho de banda? Hoy en día con azures e historias tampoco es un grandísimo problema, pero si lo hiciera, me gustaría tenerlo en mi mano.

No voy a montar ninguno por no tener recursos. Pero si pegara algún x100, lo haría sin pensarlo.


----------



## iaGulin (12 Ene 2018)

Pregunta de novato... sólo vi por ahora una vez a BTC en modo agujero negro... en vuestra experiencia, ¿creéis que pasará de nuevo? ¿Sería mejor cambiar todo ahora a BTC esperando una subida?
Tengo todas mis chapas subiendo bastante, excepto IOTA que está al +1%.


Vengo meado de casa, dont worry xD


----------



## arras2 (12 Ene 2018)

iaGulin dijo:


> Pregunta de novato... sólo vi por ahora una vez a BTC en modo agujero negro... en vuestra experiencia, ¿creéis que pasará de nuevo? ¿Sería mejor cambiar todo ahora a BTC esperando una subida?
> Tengo todas mis chapas subiendo bastante, excepto IOTA que está al +1%.
> 
> 
> Vengo meado de casa, dont worry xD



bola de cristal.jpg.


Yo lo miro desde el punto de vista que comentan por aquí los cracks. Intentar pillar todas las subidas de las monedas es imposible. Si lo cambias todo a btc y todavía no llega la subida, perderás mucho terreno respecto a lo que tenías. 

Imagínate haberlo hecho hace una semana... Te hubieras comido un buen mojón. Yo me he comido un mojón estos días por cambiar eth a btc para intentar comprar una coin en cryptopia. Al final no la compré (se me escapó) y perdí la subida de ese eth.


----------



## EDV (12 Ene 2018)

Yo no soy amigo de dejar nada en el exchange y la gran mayoría lo tengo en la ledger.

Pero de Kraken yo no me preocuparía, siempre han sido serios. Si estafan pierdo 1500 pavos, así que tampoco os creáis que digo lo de la tranquilidad de bravuconada, no me haría puta gracia que me robasen esa pasta.


----------



## majimjai (12 Ene 2018)

Estan apunto de listar en kucoin a ENJ.¿Hay que meterle, creeis que subira como lo hizo ayer AIX?


----------



## sabueXo (12 Ene 2018)

sabueXo dijo:


> Joder con Mercatox.
> 
> Huid como de la peste.
> 
> ...



Y ya va más de 1 día.

Me está puteando pero bien

EDITO: Hay gente que habla de 10 días!!!


----------



## Pablo Villa (12 Ene 2018)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> ¿ que coño le pasa a Kraken ?...lleva 36 horas offline...¿ otra estafita ?...:



Callaaaaaaaa! No critiques a los exchanges, que ya sabes lo que le paso al cubano por meterse con Bittrex!:vomito:

Deja que los chavales jueguen.....con fuego:

P.D.- Por cierto, saludos a Paul Vernon!


----------



## pepeluilli (12 Ene 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Yo intentaré montar uno en wagerr a ver si cumple el team...en 3 días lo sabremos.



Estoy leyendo un poco al respecto y por lo que entiendo, se necesitan 25K tokens y supongo que un server con buena conexión a internet en el que instalar el masternode. 

https://steemit.com/blockchain/@wag...-hottest-properties-in-cryptocurrency-in-2018

Ahí dice "Detailed information on how to set up and activate your Oracle Masternode will be available on launch of the main and test networks on Jan 15th, 2018."

Así pues el lunes se sabrá cómo va el tema, ¿no?

Y una duda al respecto, si por ejemplo monto el nodo y me canso y lo quiero deshacer, ¿se vende directamente el nodo? o los tokens?


----------



## Ikkyu (12 Ene 2018)

Datum entra en Huobi 

Y por lo que veo se disparó a mas de 0.13 cuando tocó los 0.09


----------



## fary (12 Ene 2018)

Quiero sacar mis coss de hitbtc y la comision son mas de de 60 chapas, alguien que trabaje con estos ladrones sabe cual es la forma mas economica y rapida de sacarlos? la idea seria vender por otra moneda enviar a coss.io y recomprarlos


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (12 Ene 2018)

No se salva ni un Exchange...el que no tiene un ajo, tiene una cebolla...


----------



## paketazo (12 Ene 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> Edit: He estado mirando las estadísticas y en españistan hay un mnodo... ¿Forero ?
> 
> Tengo otra duda por si alguien me quiere hacer una respuesta escueta. ?Qué tipo de hardware se necesita para montar un mnodo por ejemplo de dash o pivx? ¿Necesita ser una supermáquina o un pc estándar serviría? ¿Y respecto al ancho de banda? Hoy en día con azures e historias tampoco es un grandísimo problema, pero si lo hiciera, me gustaría tenerlo en mi mano.
> 
> No voy a montar ninguno por no tener recursos. Pero si pegara algún x100, lo haría sin pensarlo.



El masternodo que hay en España debe de ser de Claudius.. 8:

En cuanto a hardware ahora mismo no hace falta gran cosa, con un HD sólido en que te entre la blockchain y un PC de gama media vás sobrado.

Lo que sucede es que Dash aspira a un todo o nada, con lo que en unos meses las exigencias cambiarán, y los propietarios de nodos necesitarán correrlos en máquinas más potentes, con mayor memoria y velocidad de procesado (PC de gamming de gama meedia alta para entendernos)

pero evidentemente a los poseedores de nodos, se la pela, con un retorno de decenas de miles de $ por año, invertir en un equipo 3000€, no es nada del otro mundo, más sabiendo que de este modo marcarán la diferencia y competirán con pay pal, VISA y con la famosa maría Santísima.

En cuanto a Kraken, son lentos como jubilados con bastón y chanclas...a mi me congelaron 4 meses la cuenta, pero finalmente respondieron, eso sí, durante esos 4 meses me vi obligado a amenazarlos con llevarlos a los tribunales por incumplimiento de contrato...lo malo es que para recuperar lo que tenía allí tuve que sacar hasta foto del orto sujetando DNI...



pepeluilli dijo:


> Estoy leyendo un poco al respecto y por lo que entiendo, se necesitan 25K tokens y supongo que un server con buena conexión a internet en el que instalar el masternode.
> 
> 
> Así pues el lunes se sabrá cómo va el tema, ¿no?
> ...



En principio no se sabe que tipo de PC hará falta, pero yo apostaría por algo sencillo, incluso un micro PC, como si estuvieras haciendo PoS... ahora mismo en la situación que está wagerr dudo que precisen correr nodos de alta capacidad de procesado...pero ya se verá...todo depende de los retornos que de, que nadie los sabe pues van en función del número de usuarios de la plataforma.

Para salirte de wagerr puedes vender los tokens y punto, vender el nodo entero requiere confiar en una parte que te liquide y tu trasfieras las fichas a su dirección, hoy por hoy no hay ese servicio, pero si funciona, en un futuro lo habrá probablemente.

*Ojo, reitero que hasta el día 15 aquí los holders no sabemos si tenemos palomitas de maíz a precio de pepitas de oro, o realmente algo más*.



Un saludo


----------



## Ikkyu (12 Ene 2018)

Perdonad , habeis hablado ya del exchange descentralizado de Cobinhood? Sin comisiones por lo visto.

Estan empezando a listar coins

COBINHOOD | Zero Fee Cryptocurrency Exchange


----------



## haruki murakami (12 Ene 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> La estrangulación de la oferta en Dash lleva ya meses activa, no hay en los exchangers para montar apenas 20 masternodos, lo que sucede es que como comenté hace unas semanas, han entrado fondos de capital riesgo:
> 
> Venture Capital Fund Invests in Dash Masternodes - Dash Force News
> 
> ...



Sin duda DASH va a pegar pelotazo pronto...el asunto es que si estrangulas la oferta..en el corto plazo se podria beneficiar de un precio altisimo, pero en algun punto el precio va a tener que caer...la gente se aburrira de ver que es casi imposible conseguir lo que quieres..y habiendo mas oportunidades de inversion en cryptoworld...pues al final el precio caera, de nada sirve tener algo escazo que todos quieren, pero que nadie esta dispuesto a vender.

Claro que lo de DASH podemos extrapolarlo a Bitcoin, Ethereum...y demas


----------



## plus ultra (12 Ene 2018)

barborico dijo:


> El mercado poniendo en su sitio a Byteball.
> 
> La única crypto que tengo con un ROI infinito.



Ahora mismo Byteball para mi es la DAG mas funcional y avanzada de ellas,XRB esta teniendo serios problemas y el equipo no lo veo serio,IOTA esta en pañales.



Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Empieza a ser preocupante, tengo una buena pasta allí. Es el exchange número 10, se supone que estaban cambiando máquinas para que fuera más rápido, ya que llevaba unos meses cayéndose cada 2 clicks. Por lo que sé de servidores, a veces esos cambios son jodidos.
> 
> Kraken ha sido siempre uno de los exchanges más serios, no creo que sea una estafa, más bien opino que se habrán comido un buen marrón a nivel técnico/informático.



Kraken hasta dia de hoy con los exchanges que yo he operado, la considero de las mas serias.Hasta hace unos dias iba fatal caida cada 2x3 una vez que actualizaron fue muchisimo mas rapido que antes.

Respecto a MERCATOX

Una parte de mis XRB,aunque saque a wallet suelo dejar un % en exchange por si se pumpea ganar posiciones,bien visto que no salia una operación del dia 1 y tras el anuncio de un miembro de su equipo decir que vendieras aunque salieras en perdidas decidi vender,lo mejor pasa a ETH es la mejor que funciona unas 12 horas pero salen,yo no estaba verificado he estado unos dias con los eggsss chiquitos pensando que en cualquier momento web caida y perdida de todo,al final solo tengo las operaciones trabadas XRB,DASH y BTC para poder sacar


----------



## trancos123 (12 Ene 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> XRB esta teniendo serios problemas y el equipo no lo veo serio



Mas info sobre esto por favor.


----------



## paketazo (12 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Sin duda DASH va a pegar pelotazo pronto...el asunto es que si estrangulas la oferta..en el corto plazo se podria beneficiar de un precio altisimo, pero en algun punto el precio va a tener que caer...la gente se aburrira de ver que es casi imposible conseguir lo que quieres..y habiendo mas oportunidades de inversion en cryptoworld...pues al final el precio caera, de nada sirve tener algo escazo que todos quieren, pero que nadie esta dispuesto a vender.
> 
> Claro que lo de DASH podemos extrapolarlo a Bitcoin, Ethereum...y demas



Cierto compañero, eso es lo que sucederá.

El plan es el siguiente:

Distribuir la moneda...¿de que modo?

Pues Dash ha comprendido que el modo más indicado para su proyecto es buscar holders fuertes, "núcleo duro" que garantices de algún modo el funcionamiento y robustez de la red.

No interesa demasiado hoy que entren manos débiles que no aportarán mas que poder especulativo en gran medida.

Una vez que tenemos posicionados a los "grandes" descentralizados pero obligados a entenderse, empieza el plan B

Estrangular la oferta para que esa descentralización que se predica, se convierta en una descentralización privilegiada, dónde un pez pequeño, se quede mirando a lo alto y pensando ¿y yo no puedo entrar?

En esta fase, el retorno del nodo es importantísimo para los holders del núcleo duro, y para sostenerlo harán lo que sea preciso económicamente hablando.

Los pequeñines se conformarán con ir comprando el remanente de coins que salgan al mercado en la venta de la minería o de los propios masternodos, que será lo que otorgará liquidez al sistema y lo convertirá en medio de pago.

Dash no busca tipos que piensen :

¡joder Dash a 5000$, paso de comprar!

Dash solo quiere lograr un sistema de pagos global, algo que tu usarás, pero no sabrás que estás comprando y vendiendo Dash.

Te darás de alta en su plataforma evolution, y usarás tus fondos del mismo modo que pay pal o visa, para pagar bienes y servicios, sin preocuparte de que Dash este a 100$ o a 100.000$...no serás un especulador en el sistema, serás un usuario final.


Hay que entender esto, Dash ya ha asegurados los holders que le interesan durante estos años.

¿cuantos de vosotros tendrías a día de hoy 1.050.000$ parados, en vez de venderlos y vivir la vida?

ya os lo digo yo...muy pocos, sin embargo estamos en ATH de masternodos en un mercado muy volátil dónde mañana dash puede bajar a 500$...¿por qué?

Pues por que aquí se sabe como terminará la película, y los holders con 20 masternodos o más llevarán el proyecto hasta dónde sea necesario...pensad que tras muchos nodos están los fondos de capital, y estos no regalarán ni una sola de sus monedas compradas a 300$ hace meses.

un saludo


----------



## haruki murakami (12 Ene 2018)

Bitcoin con dominancia 32.9%...la minima ha sido en 32.4%...puede haber un minipump de bitcoin un 10% tal vez (mi opinion personal)....segun la historia pasada...cuando Ethereum se le acerco tanto a bitcoin y la participacion del mismo cayo..fue hay cuando se levanto...no creo que bitcoin se vaya hacer un x3 ahora..pero el hecho de que su dominancia este tan baja para mi es senal de que se puede activar el agujero negro...da igual..puede que caiga incluso al 29-30%..pero eso ya serian niveles criticos


----------



## jijito (12 Ene 2018)

Se va a listar enigma (eng) en un exchange coreano. Dentro de media hora.
ê³ íŒìŠ¤, ê¸°ìˆ ì¤‘ì‹¬ì˜ ê°€ìƒí™”í ê±°ëž˜ì†Œ


----------



## arras2 (12 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Bitcoin con dominancia 32.9%...la minima ha sido en 32.4%...puede haber un minipump de bitcoin un 10% tal vez (mi opinion personal)....segun la historia pasada...cuando Ethereum se le acerco tanto a bitcoin y la participacion del mismo cayo..fue hay cuando se levanto...no creo que bitcoin se vaya hacer un x3 ahora..pero el hecho de que su dominancia este tan baja para mi es senal de que se puede activar el agujero negro...da igual..puede que caiga incluso al 29-30%..pero eso ya serian niveles criticos



Ayer al final pudo soportar los 12800 y ni llegó a probar los 12000. Menos mal

En el diario rebotó en el canal alcista y parece que va en búsqueda de la parte alta del canal. Lo que dices del 10% pues parece que puede subirlo, hasta los 15800, indicadores bastante relajados... 

¿Y luego? Como rompa hacia arriba, podría pegar un pump de 10000$ (más o menos la altura del actual mástil). Seguimos esperando a negrofuturo a ver que se cuenta.







---------- Post added 12-ene-2018 at 15:05 ----------




jijito dijo:


> Se va a listar enigma (eng) en un exchange coreano. Dentro de media hora.
> ê³*íŒìŠ¤, ê¸°ìˆ*ì¤‘ì‹¬ì˜ ê°€ìƒí™”í ê±°ëž˜ì†Œ



Pues no mola para los que queremos acumular. Y tampoco son sanas las subidas que provocan. Mira iota, ahí sigue muerta después de lo que hicieron los animales.


----------



## jijito (12 Ene 2018)

Pues ese exchange solo tiene 5 monedas con las que trabajar, si meten eng y cvc como dicen... Puede explotar al menos hoy.

Aunque parece que no porque tiene muy poca pasta en movimiento esta en el puesto 32 de 177


----------



## haruki murakami (12 Ene 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> Ayer al final pudo soportar los 12800 y ni llegó a probar los 12000. Menos mal
> 
> En el diario rebotó en el canal alcista y parece que va en búsqueda de la parte alta del canal. Lo que dices del 10% pues parece que puede subirlo, hasta los 15800, indicadores bastante relajados...
> 
> ...



Gracias Arras por la foto y la explicacion

En bitfinex el part QASH/BTC ha llegado a su punto mas alto...
Por mi parte he acabado de vender en los 13880 satoshis todos mis QASH...puede que me arrepienta..pero ahora mismo me estoy dejando llevar por mis instintos...si Bitcoin sube, voy a comprar mas QASH. Vamos a ver como me sale la jugada.


----------



## juli (12 Ene 2018)

*@arras2*

Muy buenos los últimos posts, gracias.

EL posible apunte sobre los Mnodes de Dash y PIVX no estaba mal - si es el que yo hice -. Lo que dije fue que con las exigencias ( 1.000 coins/Mnode, Dash vs 10.000 PIVX ) y el supply ACTUAL , daba para más Mnodes de Dash que de PIVX...pero claro, hay que ver el ritmo de creación de moneda y cómo queda éso en el futuro.

Por otro lado...Interesantísimo todo lo que comentas de Enigma, y en especial, el asunto de que haya ( si he interpretado bien, 10.000 Mnodes - no es óbice en Proof of stake que exista u sistema para que lo haga el otro, el de minado individual...lo que sí suele ser es PEOR pagado ...en Phore, por ejemplo, andan en un 60/40 % de reward por bloque - ).

Cualquier info en esta dirección, que ya se ve lo bien que te mueves , requetebienvenida, por supuestón.


----------



## Pablo Villa (12 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Bitcoin con dominancia 32.9%...la minima ha sido en 32.4%...puede haber un minipump de bitcoin un 10% tal vez (mi opinion personal)....segun la historia pasada...cuando Ethereum se le acerco tanto a bitcoin y la participacion del mismo cayo..fue hay cuando se levanto...no creo que bitcoin se vaya hacer un x3 ahora..pero el hecho de que su dominancia este tan baja para mi es senal de que se puede activar el agujero negro...da igual..puede que caiga incluso al 29-30%..pero eso ya serian niveles criticos



Parabolic Trav (@parabolictrav) on Twitter

Antes de final de mes, se resuelve. 

Si rompe hacia arriba y te pilla en una shitcoin, pierdes distancia respecto a btc.

Si rompe hacia abajo y te pilla en una shitcoin, pierdes también ya que el sathosi se devalua en relación al dollar.

,,,y te conviertes en un hamster!


----------



## arras2 (12 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> *@arras2*
> 
> Muy buenos los últimos posts, gracias.
> 
> ...



Lo que hay ahora mismo es que todavía no se sabe. Están haciendo simulaciones para poder decir algo más concreto. La gente rumorea que serán 10.000 chapas para generar un nodo (no que vaya a hacer 10.000 nodos) por el tamaño del marketcap y también se rumorea en foros que la cantidad de chapas para nodo podría ser variable en función de la cantidad de masternodos y del coste por chapa. Algo muy raro y que no sé si existe para algun otro proyecto o sólo es alguien filosofando..

Es complicadilla de entender, la verdad.


----------



## juli (12 Ene 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> Lo que hay ahora mismo es que todavía no se sabe. Están haciendo simulaciones para poder decir algo más concreto. La gente rumorea que serán 10.000 por el tamaño del marketcap y también se rumorea en foros que la cantidad de chapas para nodo podría ser variable en función de la cantidad de masternodos y del coste por chapa. Algo muy raro y que no sé si existe para algun otro proyecto o sólo es alguien filosofando..




Bueno...sea lo que sea ...

"RED DESCENTRALIZADA DE DATOS - no sólo pagos - 100% SECRETOS AVALADA POR EL *MIT* - referente tecnológico mundial - "

Qué ? Cómo suena el juguetito ? :fiufiu: ( y ojo, en los 2 sentidos...respecto al destello...y también el miedito que da ).

_______________________________________________

Y lo anterior, más los postde las últimas páginas a cuenta de Dash, una cosa clara : 

*ENIGMA & PIVX...Top Coins 2018 .* Sí : tí-ou-pí...*TOP*

p.d. : Por cierto, *S3v3nh4acks*, Advisor en el proyecto de AdBank ( alguno destripa esa ICO ) ? ( Con PIVX, la salida de Unity , etc...este radikal de la criptografía anónima y descentralizada está pillando buena notoriedad en el candelabro, eh ? )

Just a moment...


----------



## estereotipable (12 Ene 2018)

¿que software necesito para minar dogecoins?


----------



## nestortrader19 (12 Ene 2018)

Durante las últimas semanas hemos presenciado cómo diversos criptoactivos han ascendido en su precio de forma inusitada, escalando posiciones en el ránking de criptomonedas de mayor capitalización de mercado. A continuación, explicaremos de qué se tratan estos proyectos y cuáles podrían ser las razones detrás de su enorme aumento de precios.
TRON
Tronix (TRX), la criptomoneda planificada por el proyecto Tron, tuvo un ascenso meteórico durante los últimos días pues teniendo un precio de menos de un centavo de dólar, ascendió entre el pasado 4 y 6 de enero a un total 26 centavos, ubicándose así entre los 10 primeros criptoactivos del mercado con una asombrosa capitalización de $16 mil millones de dólares. Justo ahora, desciende a un precio de $0,14 dólares y una capitalización de 9 mil millones de dólares, tras una corrección de valor, pero sin duda que el crecimiento de este activo sorprendió a los mercados.
Tron, al igual que otros proyectos como Steemit y LBRY, fue diseñado por sus desarrolladores como un ecosistema de contenido digital basado en blockchain, donde los creadores pueden utilizar este criptoactivo para publicar y ser dueños de la información que distribuyen a su audiencia, evitando así contar con intermediarios para monetizar su labor.


----------



## haruki murakami (12 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Bueno...sea lo que sea ...
> 
> "RED DESCENTRALIZADA DE DATOS - no sólo pagos - 100% SECRETOS AVALADA POR EL *MIT* - referente tecnológico mundial - "
> 
> ...



ajjajaja...yo vi el video hace 10 miutos...muy interesante... y no solo es sevenhack...hay 7 fundadores de PIVX metidos ahi...


----------



## juli (12 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> ajjajaja...yo vi el video hace 10 miutos...muy interesante... y no solo es sevenhack...hay 7 fundadores de PIVX metidos ahi...



Sí...son Canadieneses y ADBank también...he estado buscando, pero claro...por el nombre sólo le pillo a él...y a presstab ( que no sale y de hecho, no es fundador ).

La ICO está abierta, no ? Te atreves a comentarnos algo de AdBank ? ( yo me pierdo...y mira que tienen hilo en el discord )

Por cierto, este era uno de los 2 hilos de discord abiertos para proyectos que no fuesen PIVX. EL otro, el de AriseBank, que ya puse entre comillas cuando alguien lo meneó aquí, se fue con viento fresco a los 2 días...


----------



## haruki murakami (12 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Sí...son Canadieneses y ADBank también...he estado buscando, pero claro...por el nombre sólo le pillo a él...y a presstab ( que no sale y de hecho, no es fundador ).
> 
> La ICO está abierta, no ? Te atreves a comentarnos algo de AdBank ? ( yo me pierdo...y mira que tienen hilo en el discord )
> 
> Por cierto, este era uno de los 2 hilos de discord abiertos para proyectos que no fuesen PIVX. EL otro, el de AriseBank, que ya puse entre comillas cuando alguien lo meneó aquí, se fue con viento fresco a los 2 días...



Juli..si estan en ICO..han recogido 7millones..y el hardcap es 15millones..mira lo que piden para entrar con ETH...bastante alto!!! tambien se puede entrar con PIVX pero no tengo 
Recommended Gas Limit: 200,000 Gas Price: 56 Gwei
Agrego..1 ETH = 30.000 adbanks
Max Hard cap = 10.000 ETH.


----------



## juli (12 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Juli..si estan en ICO..han recogido 7millones..y el hardcap es 15millones..mira lo que piden para entrar con ETH...bastante alto!!! tambien se puede entrar con PIVX pero no tengo
> Recommended Gas Limit: 200,000 Gas Price: 56 Gwei
> Agrego..1 ETH = 30.000 adbanks
> Max Hard cap = 10.000 ETH.



Ok...pero de qué va exactamente ?

( ...y no tienes *Purples* por esperarlas a un pavo...ayyyy...TOLAI !!! :S )


----------



## plus ultra (12 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Bitcoin con dominancia 32.9%...la minima ha sido en 32.4%...puede haber un minipump de bitcoin un 10% tal vez (mi opinion personal)....segun la historia pasada...cuando Ethereum se le acerco tanto a bitcoin y la participacion del mismo cayo..fue hay cuando se levanto...no creo que bitcoin se vaya hacer un x3 ahora..pero el hecho de que su dominancia este tan baja para mi es senal de que se puede activar el agujero negro...da igual..puede que caiga incluso al 29-30%..pero eso ya serian niveles criticos



Mi opinion es que tarde o temprano se activara y el agujero puede ser brutal,no crees que se pueda hacer un x3? ninguno esperábamos o yo por lo menos que pasara de 4k a 20k la ultima subidita



trancos123 dijo:


> Mas info sobre esto por favor.



Pues si no estas al tanto es un poco complicado para explicartelo todo,a ver si lo ago bien.

El tema empieza con el pump de XRB la cual solo esta en 2 exchanges MERCATOX y BITGRAIL,una moneda que en principio tiene transacciones instantáneas no se puede sacar de los exchanges,el 28-D aprox empiezan los problemas con MERCATOX nadie responden y se bloquean los retiros de varias coin aparte de XRB,el 2-E aprox salen unas transacciones de MERCATOX se lista en varios exchanges y como KUcoin y los problemas siguen,ante la desesperación de la gente,por lo de MERCATOX en general uno del team de XRB publica que ellos no tienen noticias de estos desde el 28-D que les ofrecieron ayuda tecnica pero MERCATOX les dijo que no hacia falta.

Al final el de XRB comunica en twiter que recomienda vender a los que lo tengan en MERCATOX aunque sean en perdidas,el precio baja de 27 a 18$ en una hora al rato sale otro de XRB y dice que no que no hagan eso que esperen a contactar con MERCATOX unas horas mas tarde aparece uno en el trollbox de MERCATOX y que mañana estara solucionado lo de XRB,efectivamente al dia siguiente durante unos minutos funcionan los retiros de XRB pero vuelven a congelarse esto el 10-E y siguen asi.

Puede parecer que el problema sea de MERCATOX,pero los demás exchanges estan igual con XRB la mayoría del tiempo no se pueden hacer retiros,de wallet a wallet de XRB bien casi instantáneo pero cuando es a un exchange puedes tirarte días para que llegue tu transacción y ahora que el 15 entra en BINANCE imagino que la cosa sera mas caótica.

Lo veo un buen proyecto pero han tardado en arreglar los problemas,quizas han mordido mas de lo que podian masticar han sido muy irresponsables con la comunicacion.

este es el cuenta de MERCATOX lo que tiene y la ultima salidad,no se han marchado por que los retiros siguen funcionando en otras coin,el problema esta en XRB.

RaiBlocks (XRB) Â· Account: Mercatox


----------



## haruki murakami (12 Ene 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> Mi opinion es que tarde o temprano se activara y el agujero puede ser brutal,no crees que se pueda hacer un x3? ninguno esperábamos o yo por lo menos que pasara de 4k a 20k la ultima subidita
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Plus, yo creo que se va activar pronto...como digo esa dominancia del bitcoin es bastante critica...por otro ladoestoy viendo que el volumen en USD ha bajado desde los 23.5MM a los 13.4MM...ha bajado muchooo

Edito....si se activa..podria llegar a los 20.000 de nuevo? tal vez...pero de ahi a pasarse esa barrera? puede ser tambien...aunque en mi opinion personal no creo que lo haga...pero todo puede ocurrir.

---------- Post added 12-ene-2018 at 16:50 ----------




juli dijo:


> Ok...pero de qué va exactamente ?
> 
> ( ...y no tienes *Purples* por esperarlas a un pavo...ayyyy...TOLAI !!! :S )



siii jajajaja! pero ya luego te dije que me equivoque...troleame!! 
Adbank en una forma sencilla de explicar...lo que dicen es que con el proyecto...lo que se busca es eliminar al intermediario entre la empresa anunciante y el anunciador...por lo general si quieres que salga un anuncio tienes que recurrir a una empresa especializada que se encarga de hablar/negociar con los que van a sacar ese anuncio...esa es la idea de ellos...

AL final he desistido de meterme ahi...me quedo con BAT...
Adbank puede ser un pelotazo...puede ser..eso si lo creo..pero desisto..no es algo que me llame mucho la atencion.

---------- Post added 12-ene-2018 at 17:01 ----------

Bitcoin actualmente es el Rey...pero si llegara a bajar el volumen de FIAT que entra por Bitcoin...por ende se bajaria el volumen de dinero en todo criptolandia...no? es el escenario de este momento, ahora bien..eso como se interpretaria? bueno o malo o depende?...si baja mucho mas quiere decir que ya no esta entrando grandes inversiones o bien porque 1) saben algo que el resto no, 2) han comprado lo que querian y les basta con lo que tienen por el momento y moveran sus cryptos para pumpear mas.

Estan intentando menear el arbol desde hace dias de distintas maneras...ahora me parece que el truco esta en que no entre mas fiat...vamos a ver que efecto puede tener esto sobre criptolandia.


----------



## plus ultra (12 Ene 2018)

Últimamente estos últimos dias/semanas han entrado en exchanges asiaticos principalmente monedas muy "vírgenes" y de poca credibilidad,por pura especulación,este proyecto después de pasar muerto un par de años parece que lo ha cogido otra gente y estan trabajando en ella en su hilo son bastante activos y estan comentando constantemente la entrada en KUcoin,podria ser un objetivo para un un corto,no solo un pump.

No dan mucha confianza pero si siguen trabajando los que la han cogido podria en un futuro convertirse en un XRB (por lo de la subidad) con anonimato.

Boolberry (BBR) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap


----------



## Patanegra (12 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Bitcoin actualmente es el Rey...pero si llegara a bajar el volumen de FIAT que entra por Bitcoin...por ende se bajaria el volumen de dinero en todo criptolandia...no? es el escenario de este momento, ahora bien..eso como se interpretaria? bueno o malo o depende?...si baja mucho mas quiere decir que ya no esta entrando grandes inversiones o bien porque 1) saben algo que el resto no, 2) han comprado lo que querian y les basta con lo que tienen por el momento y moveran sus cryptos para pumpear mas.
> 
> Estan intentando menear el arbol desde hace dias de distintas maneras...ahora me parece que el truco esta en que no entre mas fiat...vamos a ver que efecto puede tener esto sobre criptolandia.



lo que se dice entrar, debe de entrar mucho dinero a criptolandia de gente que no se quiere perder la fiesta, los exchanges no dan a basto. Quieres decir que esta saliendo mas dinero que el que entra (de gente que quiere pasar a fiat sus ganancias)?


----------



## horik (12 Ene 2018)

estereotipable dijo:


> ¿que software necesito para minar dogecoins?



Yo lo se pero no te lo voy a decir, por ser un ratathanks y tal.

Que os parece COSS, habría que holdearlas un poco mas? 
Creo que tienen bastantes posibilidades de subir.


----------



## haruki murakami (12 Ene 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> lo que se dice entrar, debe de entrar mucho dinero a criptolandia de gente que no se quiere perder la fiesta, los exchanges no dan a basto. Quieres decir que esta saliendo mas dinero que el que entra (de gente que quiere pasar a fiat sus ganancias)?



El volumen que se mueve en Fiat en criptomundo en un solo dia se ha ido desde los 53MM a los 39.5MM...y aun bajando..si bien hace 1 semana estabamos en los 30MM..fue en la bajada..ahora mismo parece que comenzamos un lateral (aunque es muy pronto para decirlo, lo se)..todo el top esta quieto..
Global Charts | CoinMarketCap

Para darte un numero...Bitcoin viene bajando de una manera bastante acelerada el volument fiat que mueve...venia desde un promedio de 18MM,,,un maximo de 23.7MM..Y ahora bajando a 12.9MM....


----------



## Patanegra (12 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> El volumen que se mueve en Fiat en criptomundo en un solo dia se ha ido desde los 53MM a los 39.5MM...y aun bajando..si bien hace 1 semana estabamos en los 30MM..fue en la bajada..ahora mismo parece que comenzamos un lateral (aunque es muy pronto para decirlo, lo se)..todo el top esta quieto..
> Global Charts | CoinMarketCap
> 
> Para darte un numero...Bitcoin viene bajando de una manera bastante acelerada el volument fiat que mueve...venia desde un promedio de 18MM,,,un maximo de 23.7MM..Y ahora bajando a 12.9MM....



es posible que en parte sea debido a la exclusion de los exchanges coreanos?


----------



## McMax (12 Ene 2018)

Previsiones de cara al año nuevo chino?


----------



## juli (12 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> El volumen que se mueve en Fiat en criptomundo en un solo dia se ha ido desde los 53MM a los 39.5MM...y aun bajando..si bien hace 1 semana estabamos en los 30MM..fue en la bajada..ahora mismo parece que comenzamos un lateral (aunque es muy pronto para decirlo, lo se)..todo el top esta quieto..
> Global Charts | CoinMarketCap
> 
> Para darte un numero...Bitcoin viene bajando de una manera bastante acelerada el volument fiat que mueve...venia desde un promedio de 18MM,,,un maximo de 23.7MM..Y ahora bajando a 12.9MM....



No sólo pumpean y hacen caja con bitcoins...el capital que entra a pumpear...y puerta !!! ...cuando hace caja, además, deja de meter, claro.

Lo que está claro es que hay mogollón de bitcoins metidos en las subidas de los últimos meses y el subidón de BTC puede ser bestial , aunque lo que importa a quien esté en otros proyectos no es ésto, sino cómo afecte a las alts.Momento clave y posiblemente el último previo a ser Blockchains 100% operativas...aunque algunas de ellas lo son ya en gran medida por perspectivas objetivas...y por prestigio.

Pues bien, un par de matices :

- Es de suponer que las subidas no se deben sólo a BTC , con lo que habrá que ver dónde queda el suelo de las alts.

- El que salga hoy de un ETH y lo deje a 400 pavos , por ejemplo y no casual, debería contar , por un lado, con la pasta que hay dispuesta a meterle con tó lo gordo..y por otro, que es una plataforma con serias opciones de atacar el dominio en Shitland ( no el económico, el estratégico como Blockchain que hace - muchas- cosas ). Quien deje sus posiciones en ETH tiene el riesgo , caso de acompañar toda la subida de BTC, de recuperarlas mucho más caras , si entonces quisiera hacerlo...y tal vez no sea gran opción en un contexto de Adopción Masiva pereder económicamente ese tren - otros, probablemente, no tanto ( Dash es un proyecto muy puntual, no quiere hacerse con Shitland, quiere - y va a - montar su plataforma de pastuki global ) -.

- Hay que considerar también que más allá del crecimiento de cotización de BTC, la Dominancia Real, puede que sea - debería - cada vez menor en su pico de cotización en cuanto al cap general...y moverse DESDE ARRIBA a proyectos YA MUY CAROS implica el mismo riesgo de comprar bitcoins a 20.000 pavos : Gan himbersión y réditos ás modestos...con lo que un holder de BTC entiendo que lo que neesitaría de una vez por todas son perspectivas reales de reqlización de su plataforma...y parece que hoy, palpables, no las hay...el tiempo que falte hasta las LN y todo éso es crucial también...y aquí vuelve la duda de si el dump que produzcan en SHitland mientras BTC hincha el fuelle le permitiá llegar a ese estadio de producción considerable como blockchain que hace cosas.


Lo que está bastante claro es que vamos a ver movimiento ya. EN el caso de un drenaje bestial de BTC , lo peor es estar en tokens yo cadenas irrelevantes...que ésos vuelvan a hincharse en la medida que convenga a quien se coma ahora un mojón, va a ser misión imposible en muchos casos, pues desde el último barrido a hemos visto que salen decenas de proyectos hacia los que corre la pasta directamente. Mucho ojo a dónde se tiene ahora el dinero, pues ( desde luego, en proyetos que dentro de 3 meses curren a full ...y redondearlo sería que entre ahora y entonces, tuvieran masa para holdearlos ).

Yo ya me estoy deshaciendo de 4 ó 5 posiciones ...y no me preocupa tanto que sea para volcarlos a BTC ...pero para volcarlo a lo que me llame y vea buenos horizones, sip.


Palomitas, pues...


p.d. viendo el post aterior, edito, que se me ha pasado :

Conviene a BTC ponerse en el clima de euforia del año nuevo chino centrando sus recursos en replegarse y revalorizarse sin Pumpear , por ejemplo, un NEO en pañales ? ( con el boquete multiplicaór que hay ahí...o en la Superbowl USA petada de cryptoanuncios con su preciuo por las nubes...y coins de absoluto relumbron 30 veces más baratas ). O sería mejor aprovechar la txanpa y dejar queel borreguerío pase por caja - y BTC tiene intereses EN TODAS - ...para marcarse un "adiós muy buenas" con todo SHitland bien hinchado...y centrarse con ese poderío en dominancia y pasta en REMATAR una Plataforma Sólida, global y operativa ???

EL matiz no es ninguna chorrada...

Por último - sorry - ...que aparezca el bitcoñero de turno a cantar las 7 plagas tras la esquina también revela muy mucho el acojono de los holders de BTC a romper el soporte ese que hay cercano...pues ello sería una debacle ante los bolsillos de los "agnósticos nuevos ricos por puta folla" - y no por elección divina o excelencia intelestuá , como ellos - de Shitland . O sea, que cada uno mire lo que tiene y la fe que tiene en ello y que sea realmente crítico, eu lo someta a buena tralla., que parece claro que no es tiempo para pujar en mierdas, ok...pero en Shitland hay MUCHAS opciones que no lo son ( Por poner un fondo digno...de cualquiera que haga una TX por menos de 1 $ y 10 horas...para arriba  )

Suerte y cabeza.

( jejeje...y no sus he coloreáo el último párrafo en Moráo de puto milagro, kabronessss...no sus quejéis  )


----------



## haruki murakami (12 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> No sólo pumpean y hacen caja con bitcoins...el capital que entra a pumpear...y puerta !!! ...cuando hace caja, además, deja de meter, claro.
> 
> Lo que está claro es que hay mogollón de bitcoins metidos en las subidas de los últimos meses y el subidón de BTC puede ser bestial , aunque lo que importa a quien esté en otros proyectos no es ésto, sino cómo afecte a las alts.
> 
> ...



Vamos a ver como queda todo... por lo pronto me he dejado llevar por el instinto..
He vendido mi unico DASH ayer a 74mil Satoshis. (ahora anda en los 76.700 satos, perdiendole algo)...y mis QASH los vendi por 138 satoshis...lo dejo por aqui consignado...puede que me arrepienta toda mi vida...pero podria ganarle algo....quien sabe.


----------



## Pablo Villa (12 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> El volumen que se mueve en Fiat en criptomundo en un solo dia se ha ido desde los 53MM a los 39.5MM...y aun bajando..si bien hace 1 semana estabamos en los 30MM..fue en la bajada..ahora mismo parece que comenzamos un lateral (aunque es muy pronto para decirlo, lo se)..todo el top esta quieto..
> Global Charts | CoinMarketCap
> 
> Para darte un numero...Bitcoin viene bajando de una manera bastante acelerada el volument fiat que mueve...venia desde un promedio de 18MM,,,un maximo de 23.7MM..Y ahora bajando a 12.9MM....



La banca debe estar analizando la situación.Viendo que su intento de introducir un par de proyectos creibles en el mercado , Ripple u Etherum, han resultado un fiasco. Teniendo en cuenta el pastizal que les han inyectado,claro!... el resultado es mas que mediocre!


----------



## haruki murakami (12 Ene 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> Gracias por tu explicación, cuando hablasteis de ello iba todavía más perdido que ahora y no pillé mucho.
> 
> Lo del crecimiento de nodos ha sido confusión mía. Pensé que hace 2 meses estaba por debajo de pivx. Estoy seguro que lo vi en algún sitio, pero estaba mal, lógicamente.
> 
> ...



En Latinoamerica hay masternodos de DASH en Curacao, Costa Rica, Brasil y Barbados...
Interesante...ver que no hay nada en Chile, Colombia ni Venezuela aun..


----------



## paketazo (12 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> En Latinoamerica hay masternodos de DASH en Curacao, Costa Rica, Brasil y Barbados...
> Interesante...ver que no hay nada en Chile, Colombia ni Venezuela aun..



Y que deduces de Holanda con casi 1000 y Lituania con más de 500.

Siempre me lo he preguntado, y lo de Holanda no logro entenderlo salvo que esté tras ellos algún ente de envergadura (Banco, Fondo o similares)

Al final habrá que emigrar a Holanda, pues dudo mucho que la legislación de este país vaya en contra de los intereses de holdear 1000 millones de $$.

Un saludo


----------



## Gñe (12 Ene 2018)

Amigotes, hardfork de ACT. En kucoin, darán 1:1 ABTC cuando lo acaben, por ahí comentan que x5 asegurado, x10 fácil, pero ahbrá que ser ágil que va va a pasar ya mismo

Twitter


----------



## Claudius (12 Ene 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Y que deduces de Holanda con casi 1000 y Lituania con más de 500.
> 
> Siempre me lo he preguntado, y lo de Holanda no logro entenderlo salvo que esté tras ellos algún ente de envergadura (Banco, Fondo o similares)
> 
> ...



World Distribution of Masternodes
Dash Masternodes Map
Para que os entretengáis un poquito
Casi todos están virtualizados, en sitios como Amazon aws o digitaloceans

Y por cierto lo destacable para mi son las Seychelles, 10 nada menos..


----------



## Pirro (12 Ene 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> *Ojo, reitero que hasta el día 15 aquí los holders no sabemos si tenemos palomitas de maíz a precio de pepitas de oro, o realmente algo más*.
> 
> 
> 
> Un saludo



Por ahora se venden como pepitas. Cashout sano y freeride ante el 15 de Enero. Todo lo que venga, "money for nothing and chicks for free" que dirían.


----------



## Patanegra (12 Ene 2018)

Gñe dijo:


> Amigotes, hardfork de ACT. En kucoin, darán 1:1 ABTC cuando lo acaben, por ahí comentan que x5 asegurado, x10 fácil, pero ahbrá que ser ágil que va va a pasar ya mismo
> 
> Twitter



no entiendo, ACT cae en picado ahora mismo?


----------



## trancos123 (12 Ene 2018)

Si hacéis un poco de ruido en twitter os dan triggers gratis
Blocksafe Twitter Bounty


----------



## fary (12 Ene 2018)

trancos123 dijo:


> Si hacéis un poco de ruido en twitter os dan triggers gratis
> Blocksafe Twitter Bounty



a ver si suben que desde que los pille no me dan mas que disgustos


----------



## Oso Amoroso (12 Ene 2018)

trancos123 dijo:


> Si hacéis un poco de ruido en twitter os dan triggers gratis



Da la sensacion de estar desesperados.


----------



## juli (12 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> siii jajajaja! pero ya luego te dije que me equivoque...troleame!! .



qué te voy a trolear, hombre...me jode ! :S

---------- Post added 12-ene-2018 at 19:19 ----------




Pirro dijo:


> Por ahora se venden como pepitas. Cashout sano y freeride ante el 15 de Enero. Todo lo que venga, "money for nothing and chicks for free" que dirían.



Y de qué va lo del 15 de enero ?


----------



## Patanegra (12 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> qué te voy a trolear, hombre...me jode ! :S
> 
> ---------- Post added 12-ene-2018 at 19:19 ----------
> 
> ...



expiracion de futuros creo


----------



## trancos123 (12 Ene 2018)

Oso Amoroso dijo:


> Da la sensacion de estar desesperados.



Mas bien que no tienen ni puta idea de marketing, que fichen a un profesional.
Comparad como lo hacen la gente de pivx con triggers, a años luz.


----------



## Pirro (12 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> qué te voy a trolear, hombre...me jode ! :S
> 
> ---------- Post added 12-ene-2018 at 19:19 ----------
> 
> ...



Se supone que sacan la mainnet -vamos, las monedas reales-- naciendo la blockchain de wagerr -ahora lo que tenemos son token sobre la plataforma waves- y paralelamente se inicia el testnet para probar la funcionalidad de las apuestas.

Pero lo dicho, se supone. Habrá que verlo.


----------



## Gñe (12 Ene 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> no entiendo, ACT cae en picado ahora mismo?



En los canales de telegram y discord hicieron correr el rumor de que se cancelaba/aplazaba/ya había acabado cuando parece ser que no fue así. Hubo un dump masivo y entonces esa mala gente aprovechó para comprar más a mitad de precio cuando el fork aún estaba a medias.
Ahora no tengo del todo claro si el hard fork ya finalizó o no, pero imagino que en el caso de que ya esté, el propósito de la compra de ACT para muchos ya pasó y por eso bajó algo, aunque parece que se está estabilizando/recuperando precios anteriores


----------



## tixel (12 Ene 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Y que deduces de Holanda con casi 1000 y Lituania con más de 500.
> 
> Siempre me lo he preguntado, y lo de Holanda no logro entenderlo salvo que esté tras ellos algún ente de envergadura (Banco, Fondo o similares)
> 
> ...



Holanda es pasto de la judería desde que los echamos de España. Si no de que semejante país de mierda podría haber sido una potencia.
Y entre sus logros tienen la primera burbuja de la historia, la primera bolsa y ser los primeros protestantes que va más junto de lo que crees todo eso.
La tradición de ser unos mercaderes sin alma la tienen desde entonces.


----------



## jorgitonew (12 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> qué te voy a trolear, hombre...me jode ! :S
> 
> ---------- Post added 12-ene-2018 at 19:19 ----------
> 
> ...



juli, tío, cada vez que me cruzo con alguien por la calle que lleva algo morado me abrazo a el y le grita: viva pivx!!!


----------



## tixel (12 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> El volumen que se mueve en Fiat en criptomundo en un solo dia se ha ido desde los 53MM a los 39.5MM...y aun bajando..si bien hace 1 semana estabamos en los 30MM..fue en la bajada..ahora mismo parece que comenzamos un lateral (aunque es muy pronto para decirlo, lo se)..todo el top esta quieto..
> Global Charts | CoinMarketCap
> 
> Para darte un numero...Bitcoin viene bajando de una manera bastante acelerada el volument fiat que mueve...venia desde un promedio de 18MM,,,un maximo de 23.7MM..Y ahora bajando a 12.9MM....



¿De donde sacas esos datos? ¿Como sabes el volumen fiat que entra o sale? Es la primera vez que oigo esto.
Si te refieres al volumen que marcan los exchanges me temo que no es fiat, precisamente.


----------



## Sigmamy (12 Ene 2018)

Gñe dijo:


> Amigotes, hardfork de ACT. En kucoin, darán 1:1 ABTC cuando lo acaben, por ahí comentan que x5 asegurado, x10 fácil, pero ahbrá que ser ágil que va va a pasar ya mismo
> 
> Twitter



Llevo 1 mes siguiendo el foro desde las sombras, hasta día de hoy todo lo que he aprendido por aquí ha sido la hostia, así que gracias a todos. 

Dicho esto, aquí viene mi primera pregunta: el Fork de ACT, se ha hecho ya efectivo o siguen en ello? Es decir, estamos a tiempo de pillar algunas chapas? ::


----------



## Patanegra (12 Ene 2018)

Sigmamy dijo:


> Llevo 1 mes siguiendo el foro desde las sombras, hasta día de hoy todo lo que he aprendido por aquí ha sido la hostia, así que gracias a todos.
> 
> Dicho esto, aquí viene mi primera pregunta: el Fork de ACT, se ha hecho ya efectivo o siguen en ello? Es decir, estamos a tiempo de pillar algunas chapas? ::



No conozco ACT pero no es logico que vaya a aumentar pronto debido a informacion conocida y caiga 16% en un dia.


----------



## haruki murakami (12 Ene 2018)

tixel dijo:


> Holanda es pasto de la judería desde que los echamos de España. Si no de que semejante país de mierda podría haber sido una potencia.
> Y entre sus logros tienen la primera burbuja de la historia, la primera bolsa y ser los primeros protestantes que va más junto de lo que crees todo eso.
> La tradición de ser unos mercaderes sin alma la tienen desde entonces.



Tienes toda la razon..no es fiat...pero bueno es una estimacion de lo que se mueve en las cryptos entre la mayor cantidad de mercados.


----------



## Oira (12 Ene 2018)

Bitfinex acaba de reabrir el registro a nuevos usuarios, pero están obligados a ingresar $10.000 en fiat o criptos para poder activar la cuenta. Una vez activada, se pude bajar de esta cifra sin problema. Esto no afecta a las cuentas creadas antes de 2018.


----------



## juli (12 Ene 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> juli, tío, cada vez que me cruzo con alguien por la calle que lleva algo morado me abrazo a el y le grita: viva pivx!!!



pues te vas a poner las botas... 

¿Sabes ya cuál es el color del año 2018?

"Pantone ha escogido un tono que comunica originalidad e inconformismo. A partir de ahora lo verás por todas partes.
...ya tenemos aquí el Color del Año 2018 : *el ultra violeta.*."


----------



## haruki murakami (12 Ene 2018)

Oira dijo:


> Bitfinex acaba de reabrir el registro a nuevos usuarios, pero están obligados a ingresar $10.000 en fiat o criptos para poder activar la cuenta. Una vez activada, se pude bajar de esta cifra sin problema. Esto no afecta a las cuentas creadas antes de 2018.



Tambien van a cobrarte una fee si no usas la plataforma de trade activamente, porque ellos no deben ser usados como wallet...asi que advertidos estan.

---------- Post added 12-ene-2018 at 21:12 ----------

En el reddit de Qlink (QLC) un usuario comparo a Dent con Qlink
Dent is only for P2P trading of mobile data whereas Qlink is building a complete decentralized mobile network.
como quien dice, si solo vender tus datos es un proyecto que ha pumpeado bastante...Qlink va a ser la ostia....porque es red descentralizada de telefonia (no solo datos)...y lo cierto es que Qlink tiene buen team y producto para llevarlo a cabo...when moon?

---------- Post added 12-ene-2018 at 21:15 ----------




juli dijo:


> qué te voy a trolear, hombre...me jode ! :S
> 
> ---------- Post added 12-ene-2018 at 19:19 ----------
> 
> ...


----------



## san_miguel (12 Ene 2018)

ojo a ZRX, puede pegar un buen subidón.







---------- Post added 12-ene-2018 at 20:26 ----------

Y dasH en cuanto acabe el triángulo...


----------



## juli (12 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> El purpura es mi color favorito (no lo digo de coña)
> Yo deberia tener PIVX!!!!...pero me pueden mas la especulacion (el pelotazo)..aunque imagino que a PIVX dentro de poco le tocara *otra vez*...ya te dije en algun momento que tal vez me anime.



Joder, bro...si hasta Patxi ya está en el ajo...vas a ser el último americano vilgen...


Spoiler












Por cierto ...y van...FEBRERO tendría que ser un buen mes para PIVX.


----------



## haruki murakami (12 Ene 2018)

Algo esta pasando entre Coinbase y Bitcoin...desde ayer en el reddit...los acusan de spamming a la mempool...y el CEO de Coinbase degradando a bitcoin...
Reminder: Coinbase's current CEO Brian Armstrong is publicly rooting for Bitcoin to fail : Bitcoin

Declararle la guerra a los bitconitas...complicado. Esta muy bueno esto...


----------



## Sigmamy (12 Ene 2018)

Dudo si se había mencionado anteriormente esta ICO, así que aquí la dejo, pues por lo que he leído por ahí tiene potencial.

GoNetwork - A highly scalable, low cost mobile first network infrastructure for Ethereum.!


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (12 Ene 2018)

Sigmamy dijo:


> Dudo si se había mencionado anteriormente esta ICO, así que aquí la dejo, pues por lo que he leído por ahí tiene potencial.
> 
> GoNetwork - A highly scalable, low cost mobile first network infrastructure for Ethereum.!



Yo me reservo en temas de Ico para las de Kodak, Telegram y Coinvest


----------



## McMax (12 Ene 2018)

Eth de hitbtc a kucoin no ha tardado ni una hora


----------



## sabueXo (12 Ene 2018)

trancos123 dijo:


> Si hacéis un poco de ruido en twitter os dan triggers gratis
> Blocksafe Twitter Bounty



Creo que eso lleva bastante tiempo ya.


----------



## tigrecito (12 Ene 2018)

Me he abierto cuenta en cryptopia ahora q ya se puede para pillar PIVX, quiero pasar unos eth desde binance, sabéis si se puede mover eth entre estos dos exchanges sin problema? Ya se me quedaron unos bloqueados mas de una semana en el puto HitBtc...
Y ya q hay aquí expertos en PIVX, aconsejáis algún punto de entrada?, la veo muy fuerte con la que esta cayendo...

Enviado desde mi A0001 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## sabueXo (12 Ene 2018)

Mercatox, día y medio con mi DASH secuestrado y Phore, 25% más hoy.

Aplausos hdlgp!!!


----------



## lurker (12 Ene 2018)

Hoy he pillado unas Voises ahora que Linda parece que ha parado.

Es una especie de spotify blockchain, con bajo market cap y amplia comunidad (4.6k en telegram por ej). También tiene masternodos y ya cuenta con artistas con nombre (he mirado al tal Jinco y tiene millones de visualizaciones en youtube...ni p idea de quien es oiga :. Además han dicho que en 15-20 de enero entra en un exchange top5, puede crecer bastante creo. Lo dejo por aquí por si a alguien le interesa entrar  

Voise (VOISE) precio, gráficos, capitalización bursátil y otras métricas | CoinMarketCap


----------



## haruki murakami (12 Ene 2018)

una interesante es Solarin, hoy de rebajas porque no cumplieron con el deadline de sacar algo hoy..no recuerdo...el caso es que el precio ha caido 25%...y es Zeroprotocol...ronda los $31 y marketcap alrededor de los 25-30Milloncejes


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (12 Ene 2018)

Para los que esteis atentos a kraken aquí hay un seguimiento.

Kraken Status - System Upgrade

Como intuía están trabajando en varios bugs, esperemos que puedan solucionarlo pronto.


----------



## iaGulin (12 Ene 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> ojo a ZRX, puede pegar un buen subidón.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias, a ver si acerté con el cambio a Dash de anoche xD


----------



## paketazo (12 Ene 2018)

Alguno me puede decir algo rápido de VIU, tengo un porrón en una vieja cartera de ETH (airdrop) que ya empiezan a valer para unas vacaciones...¿me los quedo o intento largarlos?

Gracias.


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (12 Ene 2018)

pregunta de novato

las crypto cotizan 24/7? sabados y domingos incluidos? o que horario tienen


----------



## trancos123 (12 Ene 2018)

_Deepbrain (DBC) and the Disney brand licensor jointly launched the Mickey Mouse series early education robot. Its total amount of shipments in 2017 reaches more than 3 million. In the future, a comprehensive intelligent upgrade is on the way._

Twitter


----------



## trancos123 (12 Ene 2018)

lurker dijo:


> Hoy he pillado unas Voises ahora que Linda parece que ha parado.
> 
> Es una especie de spotify blockchain, con bajo market cap y amplia comunidad (4.6k en telegram por ej). También tiene masternodos y ya cuenta con artistas con nombre (he mirado al tal Jinco y tiene millones de visualizaciones en youtube...ni p idea de quien es oiga :. Además han dicho que en 15-20 de enero entra en un exchange top5, puede crecer bastante creo. Lo dejo por aquí por si a alguien le interesa entrar
> 
> Voise (VOISE) precio, gráficos, capitalización bursátil y otras métricas | CoinMarketCap



Yo lo he visto recomendado en twitter y tb he comprado, donde lo has visto tú?


----------



## lurker (12 Ene 2018)

trancos123 dijo:


> Yo lo he visto recomendado en twitter y tb he comprado, donde lo has visto tú?



La vi en Cryptopia y busqué info, sin mas. Parece que está arrancando ahora ienso:


----------



## haruki murakami (12 Ene 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Hola Chicos; el Caimán para mí es una incógnita que afortunadamente ha desvelado uno de los aspectos.
> 
> Antes de finalizar el año falló su intento de tocar el último azul, y empezó el descenso... eso me hizo temer que pudiera arrastrar a todo el mercado, y afortunadamente no lo hizo. Tiene un problema con él mismo.
> 
> ...



Me gusta tu explicacion...claro que yo ando caliente con bitcoin ahora mismo :: 40% en BTC..
A mi me gusta ir contra la corriente y seguir mis impulsos...en fin...igual no tengo todo en BTC...

Si BTC cae hoy (cosa que creo improbable a mi modo de verlo) pues habra un nuevo rey..cambio de paradigma...
Estaran saltando de barco los poseedores de grandes carteras de bitcoin? se estaran pasando a Ethereum?

Bueno, puede pasar de todo...el caso es que no hay que olvidar que en BTC estan trabajando en la LN que algunos dicen estaran en 8-9 mesess (son rumores)...lo otro es que los de Rootstock estan sacando la side chain que puede aumentar la cantidad de transaciones del bitcoin y aparte posibilidad para integrar smartcontracts (y ese si esta en beta)

No soy bitconero!


----------



## StalkerTlön (12 Ene 2018)

tigrecito dijo:


> Me he abierto cuenta en cryptopia ahora q ya se puede para pillar PIVX, quiero pasar unos eth desde binance, sabéis si se puede mover eth entre estos dos exchanges sin problema? Ya se me quedaron unos bloqueados mas de una semana en el puto HitBtc...
> Y ya q hay aquí expertos en PIVX, aconsejáis algún punto de entrada?, la veo muy fuerte con la que esta cayendo...
> 
> Enviado desde mi A0001 mediante Tapatalk



Yo compre PIVX aqui y en Bittrex y todo bien., luego a la Wallet. Eso si, Bybteballs en cryptopia tiene el market cerrado, desde hace 2 semanas!! También operaciones desactivadas, es decir, dinero bloqueado o en holding "obligatorio"... con Paccoin, también estan cerrando puertas, no los veo muy serios la verdad, pero que te aconseje gente más experta que yo llevo poco en esto.


----------



## haruki murakami (12 Ene 2018)

Estoy viendo un truño que...parece que se esta activando. DASHCOIN.. lo malo es que esta en HitBTC...yo ahi no tengo cuenta y me da pereza...y la verdad con lo que dicen de que apesta..pues no me monto.

Dashcoin (DSH) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap


----------



## trancos123 (12 Ene 2018)

Mucho cuidado con la ico de GoNetwork!!
GoNetwork - Due diligence · Issue #12 · ico-check/ico-check · GitHub


----------



## plus ultra (12 Ene 2018)

Cuidado con cryptopia,en realidadd con cualquier exchange pero con este mas.

Tenia una moneda ahi que deslistaron sin avisar,mande tiket,sin respuesta hable con otros afectados y tampoco pudieron recuperarlas.

Ayer mirando mi balance me veo que un wallet en el que tenia algo residual de una antigua coin, me ha desaparecido era tan poco que no se podia ni vender,bueno pasando el cursor por encima pone que ha sido atacada en un 51% y que no se pueden recuperar,que deslistan el dia 15 ::


----------



## juli (13 Ene 2018)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Para los que esteis atentos a kraken aquí hay un seguimiento.
> 
> Kraken Status - System Upgrade
> 
> Como intuía están trabajando en varios bugs, esperemos que puedan solucionarlo pronto.



Joder..a kraken se le acumulará el curro...pero vamos, si ésos no son legales...apaga y vámonos. ( aunque lo que comenta paketazo de 4 MESES :8: ...hay que roerlo, eh ???



Frank T.J. Mackey dijo:


> pregunta de novato
> 
> las crypto cotizan 24/7? sabados y domingos incluidos? o que horario tienen



Bienvenido.

- Sí. Y fiestas de guardar, maifrén.
- Ninguno. Me levanto a las 11 y en el espejo no sé si veo mi cara o mi culo. Ar iú rere???




plus ultra dijo:


> Cuidado con cryptopia,en realidadd con cualquier exchange pero con este mas.
> 
> Tenia una moneda ahi que deslistaron sin avisar,mande tiket,sin respuesta hable con otros afectados y tampoco pudieron recuperarlas.
> 
> Ayer mirando mi balance me veo que un wallet en el que tenia algo residual de una antigua coin, me ha desaparecido era tan poco que no se podia ni vender,bueno pasando el cursor por encima pone que ha sido atacada en un 51% y que no se pueden recuperar,que deslistan el dia 15 ::



Pues te juro que es el único exchange que me gusta. Es modesto...y para soltar morteradas, que ahí ando, un marrón, pues hay poco meneo...pero lo que es la operativa de los tíos, visto lo visto, fetén...y ya la actitú , se agradece un wevo.



porcierto : Vengo de butifarri "cassual" con 2 colegas que han entráo del bacalao y no veía hace siglos...y esos kabrones se beben los johhny walkers como puta Casera Cola, así que no me hagais mucho caso hoy... :: ( comme d'habitude, i hope )

Venía a retocar posiciones...pero espero no tocar nada... más me vale... :: 

...( "Sombrero sobre los ojos...mano en el gatillo..." - miedo me doy - )


*porcierto2* : Al de PIVX y la entrada idónea, que ni encuentro el post...yo, ni papa "de rayas", pero véte dándole si estás decidido ...si empiezas y eres cauto...un "gota a gota" cada equis horas ...y a correr. Personalmente y salvo barrido GENERAL del quince, yo no le veo gran mordida por abajo ...( hay mucho fundamentalismo y mucho *HODL* ahí...) ...y p'arriba me lo creo TÓ...

*porcierto3 :* *Negrofuturo* . A ver cuando te curras unas rayas - y pie de foto ...por cierto, cojonudísimo el post de BTC hoy - para la afición *PIViAN*, que ya somos unos cuantos.Dale caña...o suélltate el moño...SIN COMPASIÖN !!! Gracias de antebrazo.


----------



## hoppe (13 Ene 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Alguno me puede decir algo rápido de VIU, tengo un porrón en una vieja cartera de ETH (airdrop) que ya empiezan a valer para unas vacaciones...¿me los quedo o intento largarlos?
> 
> Gracias.



Yo también recibí airdrop, a duras penas dan para una cena en pareja....aunque hace una semana no llegaba ni para dos piruletas, así que parece que va subiendo.

A grandes rasgos, es un ecosistema de vídeo descentralizado, un YouTube. De hecho, ahora mismo la web parece una versión beta de YouTube, pero ya se pueden ver vídeos, subirlos, crear listas, ...

Y el token, VIU, se usará para recibir tokens, recompensa, cada vez que ves un contenido patrocinado.

La idea no la veo mala, hace tiempo que pienso que YouTube, en algún momento (si no lo ha hecho ya, no lo se) sacará un acceso premium, de pago, para no tragarte la publicidad.

En VIU, en vez de pagar para no tener publicidad, te pagarán para que la veas.


----------



## psiloman (13 Ene 2018)

Alguien conoce a fondo Smartcash?. Entré ayer a 0.91 $, y le he pillado una subidita apañada.

Por un mínimo de 1000 metidas en su wallet, te dan 59.5 Smartcash mensualmente. Al precio que se está poniendo el token, es interesante la remuneración que ofrece. 

Si alguien conoce la moneda y viene acompañándola de lejos, agradecería toda la información que pueda aportar, principalmente sobre el equipo que hay detrás.

Parece que le queda algo de recorrido aún, o eso creo.


----------



## jorge (13 Ene 2018)

DASHCOIN, pelotazo tipo ETHCASH?? 500 pavos porsiaca...


----------



## psiloman (13 Ene 2018)

SmartCash pumpeando duro ahora, me iba a ir a dormir, pero me puedo hacer un ROI y quedarme ya a verlas venir.


----------



## psiloman (13 Ene 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Le he metido, 1 millón de capitalización. Volumen de 4 millones... Tiene pinta de que puede pegar una subida interesante.



Como SmartCash haga un TRON, o parecido...voy a tener para sacar a la señora a cenar. Cargué bien para el dinero que manejo.

No creo que llegue tan arriba, espero equivocarme.


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit (13 Ene 2018)

kraken down 45h ago


----------



## Mr. Lancho (13 Ene 2018)

Cayo Marcio dijo:


> Me sumo a la pregunta, soy un ignorante en ese tema.



Yo también me sumo, como ignorante en vías de desarrollo.


----------



## Silkyen (13 Ene 2018)

TheWhiteRabbit dijo:


> kraken down 45h ago



Huid de ese chiringuito, mientras podías.


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit (13 Ene 2018)

que hablas chiringuito¿ entonces cryptopia que es? kraken capitaliza/ba 7 veces criptopia ,que vais a comisión? xd


----------



## easyridergs (13 Ene 2018)

Pues yo me he estado mirando bien Enigma, una de las bien nombradas por el ilustre Juli, y me he pillado un poco más de 1000. Realmente creo que el proyecto y el equipo lo valen y me da la sensación de que sino se pillan ahora baratas no se pillarán nunca mais, además plantean la creación de masternodes.
Por otro lado estaba también por pillar Triggers, pero me parece un cachondeo como llevan el proyecto y eso de bifurcar el proyecto me huele mal, no sea que vayan a pasar del blockchain. También Dent, pero no entiendo la utilidad de vender datos al precio que tienen ahora mismo, y más que bajarán, quizás esté mas enfocado a países en desarrollo con supuestas tarifas más altas.


----------



## Patanegra (13 Ene 2018)

El 15 de enero son cuando los bonus de los ladrones de Wall Street caen (puede ser el equivalente a varios meses de salarios o mas), cabe esperar que meteran una parte a las cripto.


----------



## Oso Amoroso (13 Ene 2018)

Yo me he quedado pillado de cojones con PRL( Oyster Pearl) que la compre casi en maximos durante su rally alcista asi qeu solo he visto una solucion ahora que se esta pegandoel trompazo padre..........comprar mas 

La que me esta funcionando muy muy bien es Coss, la pille tanto en su exchange como en donde los ladrones de HitBtc( tenia alli pasta "apalancada") y creo que voy a meter mas todavia, le veo un gran potencial.

Y para decepcion EDG, mira que tengo esperanzas en esta ico pero se mueve menos que yo en una pista de baile, que cruz, madre mia.


----------



## trancos123 (13 Ene 2018)

ROADMAP 2018 de PIVX !!
Road Map 2018 | PIVX


----------



## arras2 (13 Ene 2018)

Kmd, cuando pase el 15 de enero, creeis que levantara cabeza con ganas?

Compré cuando ignoraba absolutamente todo este mundo sin saber lo del swap de btcd y como es lógico, he pillado cacho.


----------



## Parlakistan (13 Ene 2018)

Hoy está pasando algo curioso, el bitcoin ha llegado a 14500 y está menguando ahora un poco, sin embargo las alts siguen creciendo sin hacer caso de lo que haga bitcoin.


----------



## trancos123 (13 Ene 2018)

Twitter
_
Did you know that $SPHTX has a partnership with @generalelectric, one of the biggest companies of the US (Market cap of 169Billion). Also they are implementing SAP in their blockchain. SAP is used by 98% of the forbes top 100 companies. This potential is unbelievable. _


----------



## Atheist (13 Ene 2018)

Que le esta pasando a Qlink? Un 18% de bajada cuando todo está subiendo hoy.


----------



## sabueXo (13 Ene 2018)

Atheist dijo:


> Que le esta pasando a Qlink? Un 18% de bajada cuando todo está subiendo hoy.



Ni idea, si que anda bajando, pero no parece que vaya a un ritmo alarmante.

PRL si que está pegando un buen bajón.

COSS en cambio, sube que da gusto.

En cuanto a COSS, cada domingo se hace la foto para repartir después los beneficios. ¿Sabéis si la gente suele vender el lunes para recomprar más tarde ya que las fotos son los domingos?, ¿alguien ha detectado si hay ese patrón?


----------



## jijito (13 Ene 2018)

Alguien sabe por que phore esta subiendo tanto?


----------



## juli (13 Ene 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Pues yo me he estado mirando bien Enigma, una de las bien nombradas por el ilustre Juli, y me he pillado un poco más de 1000. Realmente creo que el proyecto y el equipo lo valen y me da la sensación de que sino se pillan ahora baratas no se pillarán nunca mais, además plantean la creación de masternodes.
> Por otro lado estaba también por pillar Triggers, pero me parece un cachondeo como llevan el proyecto y eso de bifurcar el proyecto me huele mal, no sea que vayan a pasar del blockchain. También Dent, pero no entiendo la utilidad de vender datos al precio que tienen ahora mismo, y más que bajarán, quizás esté mas enfocado a países en desarrollo con supuestas tarifas más altas.



Bom día burbus...( santo cagarro...tengo una rrresssaca pa'ordenarme hare krishna ..ufff , .años hacía...qué dasastre, pol dióx... . :: )

Con ENIGMA, la alargada sombra del tío Sam y el doble filo de todo los que tocan los yankees, los vamos a llevar colgando "foreveranever"...pero no jodas que no es un invento redooondo...hasta el nombre es sugerente y evocador "la Red ENIGMA". Suena a pinícula de contraespionaje Usano en la alemania nazi. Y sí, el detonante de FOMO está de lo más currá...pero es que como dices, suena así.

Yo creo que todos los años hay que entrar en 3 ó 4 coins con esas perspectivas de solidez , pues para el 4º o 5º mes, ya se habrá discriminado entre ellas una perfecta para "ahorrar subiendo"...que te hace un trabajazo del copón ( léase , en 2017, ETH , Dash o, sobre todo ,por venir desde muy abajo y permitirte escapadas entre pumps para hacer metesacas, LTC , por buen ejemplo ). Y a ver cómo evoluciona este proyecto, pero la verdad es que vende de todo y bueno en el panfleto.


Lo de Triggers toca un sector de lo más atractivo ...pero joder, con lo bien que iban...están pillando boletos para cargárselo, a conciencia, eh ?

---------- Post added 13-ene-2018 at 11:24 ----------




jijito dijo:


> Alguien sabe por que phore esta subiendo tanto?



Twiters oficiales en japo,mandarín... exchanges asiáticos...

Creo que el 15 repartían rewards mesuales del 1er Superbloque de 2018 ...se van a juntar con un megapastizal del puto carajo...pero un dineral, vamos... ( más que los budgets de PIVX de todo el año pasado , juntos :: ). Al final, lo qe comentaba su dev en el discord de PIVX sbre "diferencias estratégicas" es la puta verdá : Es un Zpiv ultraliberal, con rewards a gogó para holders , presupuestos comunitarios millonarios...estaba claro y va milimétricamente por ahí...


Virgencita...que metan un pastrollón en equipo como cacarean, que si los 3 primeros pasos los dan en ese camino - no te digo nada si pillan en Binance , ehhh exchange en el que están centrados - ...esos Mnodes son una bomba especulativa del copón p'arrrriba...

Como saquen una beta aseadita de su marketplace, que anunciaban para "early in QT1 " ...se van a 30 pavos ( y sus Mnodes, a trescientos mól :: ). Locura total.


----------



## jijito (13 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Bom día burbus...( santo cagarro...tengo una rrresssaca pa'ordenarme hare krishna ..ufff , .años hacía...qué dasastre, pol dióx... . :: )
> 
> Con ENIGMA, la alargada sombra del tío Sam y el doble filo de todo los que tocan los yankees, los vamos a llevar colgando "foreveranever"...pero no jodas que no es un invento redooondo...hasta el nombre es sugerente y evocador "la Red ENIGMA". Suena a pinícula de contraespionaje Usano en la alemania nazi. Y sí, el detonante de FOMO está de lo más currá...pero es que como dices, suena así.
> 
> ...



Eso parece tiene un cap tan sumamente bajo para lo que promete en comparacion con el vaporware de mierditronix y criptoverges


----------



## juli (13 Ene 2018)

jijito dijo:


> Eso parece tiene un cap tan sumamente bajo para lo que promete en comparacion con el vaporware de mierditronix y criptoverges



OK...por éso te digo...si se sacuden el sambenito/incógnita de "4 niñatos fusilando el Zpiv" - y con pastuki, es pan comido - ...éso lo consolidan en cero,coma...

Lo primero...un especialista en Zerocoin , full time ( si pillan éso HOY, te diría que hasta lo único ). Con esos presupuestos, el bombardeo en marketing puede ser estratosférico...


----------



## stiff upper lip (13 Ene 2018)

Alguien sabe qué coño es Walton y por qué se nos ha deslizado por debajo de nuestras narices? :rolleye:

Juli, qué problema hay con los niñatos y el zpiv?


----------



## juli (13 Ene 2018)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> Alguien sabe qué coño es Walton y por qué se nos ha deslizado por debajo de nuestras narices? :rolleye:
> 
> Juli, qué problema hay con los niñatos y el zpiv?



Ya anduvo de salida flirteando con el top 30 o así - te lo digo a botepronto...pero buen ruido hizo, eh ? -

Walton tiene una pinta cojonuda y una capacidad de expansión descomunal...sencillamente, e igual en ésto que smartcash, nadie lo ha desmenuzado en el hilo, pues estoy segurísimo que algunos se habrían subido al carro... Por cierto...IMO, hablando de CHINOS, todo lo que trinque de ese mercado descomunal *desde proyectos occidentales* ( ETH en este caso...pero PHORE como perfecto ejemplo por su orientación , ídem de ídem ) , canela en rama, vamos...

Phore es un fork milimétrico de PIVX que no ha aportado ni media hora pa'un logo decente más allá de éso...llevan mes y pico en el candelabro, no te digo más...( Por cierto, estratégicamente , por float, clon de un proyecto privado conocido, etc...es un paralelismo de libro con Zoin...que a su precio,puede hacerle un daño a Zcoin , importante ).


----------



## stiff upper lip (13 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Ya anduvo de salida flirteando con el top 30 o así - te lo digo a botepronto...pero buen ruido hizo, eh ? -
> 
> Walton tiene una pinta cojonuda y una capacidad de expansión descomunal...sencillamente, e igual en ésto que smartcash, nadie lo ha desmenuzado en el hilo, pues estoy segurísimo que algunos se habrían subido al carro... Por cierto...IMO, hablando de CHINOS, todo lo que trinque de ese mercado descomunal *desde proyectos occidentales* ( ETH en este caso...pero PHORE como perfecto ejemplo por su orientación , ídem de ídem ) , canela en rama, vamos...
> 
> Phore es un fork milimétrico de PIVX que no ha aportado ni media hora pa'u logo decebte más allá de éso...llevanmes y pico en el candelabro, no te digo más...( Por cierto, estratégicamente , por float, clon de un proyecto privado conocido, etc...es un paralelismo de libro con Zoin ).



No me hables de ZOIN, vaya semanita me lleva, nada más que me da disgustos


----------



## Ursur (13 Ene 2018)

Hola a todos. 
Habeis leído algo sobre Electroneum?
Aseguran una cripto de masas y minado a través del móvil. (!!!) Si eso fuera verdad no sería toda una revolución? Pregunto desde la mayor de las ignorancias


----------



## juli (13 Ene 2018)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> No me hables de ZOIN, vaya semanita me lleva, nada más que me da disgustos




Al Cristo renasío ése que tienen de DEV supremo le tenían que dar una paliza entre el resto de el equipo - que además, destacan precisamente por su atención , humildad y buenos modos - y empaquetarlo por SEUR 10 a tomar por culo y más allá.

No es momento para ignorar lo que te traes entre manos con un pelotazo semajente sin comerlo ni beberlo ( Phore, Zoin, etc...). A ver...que consolidas una empresa de CIENTOS DE KILOS con un puto fork de mierda y un equipito de 10 tíos,joder...no te ves en otra igual ni en 30 reencarnaciones...


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (13 Ene 2018)

Kraken vuelve a estar online, y parece que va fina, fina. A ver lo que dura.


----------



## lurker (13 Ene 2018)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Kraken vuelve a estar online, y parece que va fina, fina. A ver lo que dura.



algo pasa porque están las buy orders patas arriba....BCH a 16000€, eth a 12000€...


----------



## juli (13 Ene 2018)

lurker dijo:


> algo pasa porque están las buy orders patas arriba....BCH a 16000€, eth a 12000€...



VENDEEE,HOXTIAXXX!!! VENDEEEEE !!!

( Carloooosss !!!...intenta d'arrancarlooo, pol dióóóóxxx !!! ) :: :XX:


----------



## plus ultra (13 Ene 2018)

El nodo ARDR en Poloniex está en una bifurcación. El equipo de Jelurida está actualmente aconsejando a los usuarios que NO realicen depósitos o retiros de ARDR en Poloniex hasta que el problema se haya resuelto. Twitter


----------



## Sr.Mojón (13 Ene 2018)

¿Os acordáis de las discusiones que hemos tenido durante años sobre el PoS VS PoW, de los ejemplos que os he dado de posibles ataques, de la experiencia que tuve con NXT, etc? Bien, traigo esto del hilo de las shitcoins:



plus ultra dijo:


> El nodo ARDR en Poloniex está en una bifurcación. El equipo de Jelurida está actualmente aconsejando a los usuarios que NO realicen depósitos o retiros de ARDR en Poloniex hasta que el problema se haya resuelto. Twitter



¿Qué os parece? Parece que el nodo de poloniex ha caído "en la cadena de bloques equivocada" de la shitcoin ARDOR (que, por cierto, creo que fue fundada por los mismos estafadores que crearon NXT).

Si algo así llegase a ocurrir en Bitcoin, sería un puñetero desastre. Sin embargo pasa en esta scamcoin, y mañana o pasado mañana volverá como si aquí no hubiese pasado nada. ¿Por qué? Pues porque, realmente, las shitcoins como ARDOR no valen nada, no las usa nadie, e importa una mierda lo que suceda con ellas.

Pero ahí tenéis un buen ejemplo de que, con el PoS, crear cadenas de bloques paralelas imposibles de distinguir de la cadena de bloques "legítima", no cuesta nada y que se puede atacar a la red mediante ese sistema. Si inundas la red de nodos maliciosos (relativamente barato de hacer) y estos distribuyen cadenas de bloques ilegítimas (no cuestan nada de construir) puedes lograr que cualquier nodo, incluso nodos importantes como el de Poloniex, que den aislados de la red y manejando información inexacta.

Todas las mierdas que usan PoS o algún derivado de él (Tangle, DAG, hashgraph, etc.) SON VULNERABLES A ESTO.


----------



## juli (13 Ene 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> ¿Os acordáis de las discusiones que hemos tenido durante años sobre el PoS VS PoW, de los ejemplos que os he dado de posibles ataques, de la experiencia que tuve con NXT, etc?



Bien...actualmente parece bastante obvio. Yo en PIVX lo sufrí en mis carnes ( wallets )...pero tabién que es una aspiración de primer orden y hablo de proyectos de una solvencia como la de ETH o ahora ENIGMA, con el soporte del MIT detrás...y de un "erre que erre"evidente.

Para dar pasos adelante hay que comerse unas cuentas mierdas por el camino. La respuesta desde luego, no es el inmovilismo. Y la distribución que brinda el POS en redes descentralizadas es un avance estratégico a la hora de abortarlas - coyuntura que no echaremos en falta en un futuro próximo - incuestionable.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (13 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Bien...actualmente parece bastante obvio. Yo en PIVX lo sufrí en mis carnes ( wallets )...pero tabién que es una aspiración de primer orden y hablo de proyectos de una solvencia como la de ETH o ahora ENIGMA, con el soporte del MIT detrás...y de un "erre que erre"evidente.
> 
> Para dar pasos adelante hay que comerse unas cuentas mierdas por el camino. La respuesta desde luego, no es el inmovilismo. Y la distribución que brinda el POS en redes descentralizadas es un avance estratégico a la hora de abortarlas - coyuntura que no echaremos en falta en un futuro próximo - incuestionable.



Que yo sepa ethereum sigue siendo PoW. El día que, instigados por Buterin, pasen el sistema a PoS, habrán tolerado los usuarios borregamente el ser vulnerables a este tipo de ataques.

El resto de cosas, son vendidas de moto que habéis decidido aceptar, como lo del lenguaje Turing completo de ethereum que lo único que consigue es abrir de par en par las ventanas a los posibles hackeos de contratos, o las vendidas de moto que nos metieron (yo me incluyo) desarrolladores sin escrúpulos como come-from-beyond, etc.

Se puede experimentar perfectamente sin necesidad de hacer rondas de financiación fraudulentas, ICOs de juzgado de guardia, empapeladas monumentales, pump and dumps escandalosos ni estafar a los novatos avariciosos.

De hecho esa expermientación honrada ha sido la que han hecho los diferentes equipos de desarrolladores de la LN, los de mimblewimble, hivemind, rootstock, etc.


----------



## plus ultra (13 Ene 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Todas las mierdas que usan PoS o algún derivado de él (Tangle, DAG, hashgraph, etc.) SON VULNERABLES A ESTO.



Para ese problema que te parece esta solucion/alternativa:Â¿Puede Skycoin ser atacado al 51%? | Skycoin Blog


----------



## juli (13 Ene 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Que yo sepa ethereum sigue siendo PoW. El día que, instigados por Buterin, pasen el sistema a PoS, habrán tolerado los usuarios borregamente el ser vulnerables a este tipo de ataques.
> 
> El resto de cosas, son vendidas de moto que habéis decidido aceptar, como lo del lenguaje Turing completo de ethereum que lo único que consigue es abrir de par en par las ventanas a los posibles hackeos de contratos, o las vendidas de moto que nos metieron (yo me incluyo) desarrolladores sin escrúpulos como come-from-beyond, etc.
> 
> ...



Nááá...éso son colaterales...yo hablo de Aspiración evidente al POS. Desconozco si una solución equilibrada será pura ortodoxia, un mix de planteamientos o qué - doctores tiene la iglesia - ... de ahí que la investigación , que no utilizaciones chuscas, sea perfectamente abrazable. Y que una blockchain descentralizada fielmente recreable desde cuantos más puntos, mejor contra cualquier control ajeno al interés común.

A todas las innovaciones que vengan de BTC, me apunto, faltaría piú...y por pura devoción...que ya es hora. Que el canibalismo de Nakamoto, modus vivendi extractivo y antiético donde los haya , se haya "democratizado" en Shitland, ya me parece un avance PARA TODOS...y si acaba en puto destierro, para amplificación de la creatividá del gremio, mejor que mejor. Yo quiero Blockchains que hagan cosas...y que , además, den pasta, máh ná.

Un ( EL ) trasatlántico como BTC en Shitland que actuando parece una vieja esclerótica y muchas veces más pendiente de sus marujeos internos y de dar sablazos que de su expansión externa no sé a quién le hará gracia...a mí, desde luego, nope.

Encantadísimo , de cualquier modo, de recibir lecciones y nuevos horizontes que sin duda la comunidad de devs de BTC estará en condiciones de brindar más que cualquiera...a ver si en el futuro va por ahí la cosa...que si así fuera, ime apunto a lo de siempre : La tierra pa'l que la trabaja...


----------



## Merlin (13 Ene 2018)

Kraken está enviando emails diciendo que están de vuelta, aunque no al 100% operativos.

La principal novedad: los tradeos sin apalancamiento tendrán una comisión del 0% hasta el 31 de enero de 2018.


----------



## plus ultra (13 Ene 2018)

Merlin dijo:


> Kraken está enviando emails diciendo que están de vuelta, aunque no al 100% operativos.
> 
> La principal novedad: los tradeos sin apalancamiento tendrán una comisión del 0% hasta el 31 de enero de 2018.



Si esta funcionando pero por ahora los retiros deshabilitados.


----------



## taichi (13 Ene 2018)

Ya ha vuelto Kraken


----------



## paketazo (13 Ene 2018)

Siempre es interesante leer a quién sabe más que uno de temas concretos.

Yo antaño usé algunas coins en PoS para sacarme unos "dividendos", pero es cierto que el entresijo de la mayoría de ellas, por no decir todas, esconden vias de ataqué mucho más accesibles que el PoW puro y duro.

*Mojón*, será un tipo polémico, unas veces tendrá más razón y otras menos, pero siempre es de agradecer una explicación coherente para intentar en la medida de lo posible que nuestros cerebros entiendan dónde andamos metidos.

Además, realmente a él le importa un carajo que compremos BTC, LTC, o Auroracoin, supongo que le mueve su afán de transmitir conocimiento, pues sabe que él no moverá el mercado con sus opiniones para su posible favoritismo.

Cualquier coin puede forkear y pasar a PoS, hace poco leía una discusión en reddit a cerca de Dash y que muchos deseaban hacer stacking con sus coins para hacer el token más atractivo.

Varios miembros del technical team explicaron que no, no era posible asegurar la red al nivel deseado haciendo este cambio a día de hoy...supongo que el core de BTC, que lo tengo por muchas cosas menos por tontos, lo habrán debatido hace años hasta la saciedad, y dejaron la cosa como estaba por algo.

En cuanto a las capitalizaciones de BTC, ETH, y resto, quiero añadir una vez más, que lo que vemos en coimarketcap es una referencia muy difuminada.

No podemos valorar el 100% de un activo con el 5% de una muestra de ese activo, que es lo que como mucho hay de BTC en los exchangers, menos del 1% diría yo.

Esto es aplicable a algunas coins más... Dash que es la que sigo, tiene ahora mismo menos del 0,5% en los exchangers.

¿por qué?

Pues por que a los holders no les interesa pasar por un exchanger, ni ofrecer sus tokens a estos precios, por lo tanto tenemos una formación de precios relativamente válida pero en mi opinión muy ficticia y lejos de la realidad. (fácil de pumpear y dumpear)

Un saludo y buen sábado


----------



## Sr.Mojón (13 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Nááá...éso son colaterales...yo hablo de Aspiración evidente al POS. Desconozco si una solución equilibrada será pura ortodoxia, un mix de planteamientos o qué - doctores tiene la iglesia - ... de ahí que la investigación , que no utilizaciones chuscas, sea perfectamente abrazable. Y que una blockchain descentralizada fielmente recreable desde cuantos más puntos, mejor contra cualquier control ajeno al interés común.
> 
> A todas las innovaciones que vengan de BTC, me apunto, faltaría piú...y por pura devoción...que ya es hora. Que el canibalismo de Nakamoto, modus vivendi extractivo y antiético donde los haya , se haya "democratizado" en Shitland, ya me parece un avance PARA TODOS...y si acaba en puto destierro, para amplificación de la creatividá del gremio, mejor que mejor. Yo quiero Blockchains que hagan cosas...y que , además, den pasta, máh ná.
> 
> ...



Escribes muy raro, pero bueno... consideraré tu intervención como un sencillo y merecidísimo "tenías razón" dirigido hacia mi persona.

Edito: :ouch: llevo tres posts seguidos pensando que estoy escribiendo en el hilo de Bitcoin. Perdonadme pero yo quería hablar de lo de ARDOR en el hilo de Bitcoin, y no aquí :ouch:


----------



## pabloalejandro018 (13 Ene 2018)

esta moneda es una de las mas volátiles yo creo que la gente se aprovecha para especular, justo cuando comienzan a agarrar fama


----------



## juli (13 Ene 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Escribes muy raro, pero bueno... consideraré tu intervención como un sencillo y merecidísimo "tenías razón" dirigido hacia mi persona.
> 
> Edito: :ouch: llevo tres posts seguidos pensando que estoy escribiendo en el hilo de Bitcoin. Perdonadme pero yo quería hablar de lo de ARDOR en el hilo de Bitcoin, y no aquí :ouch:



Las consideraciones son máh mejó aún que los culos...todo el mundo tiene infinitas... 

El post aquí ha estáo muy bien y muy nutritivo, Y lo digo sinceramente, es un tema de importancia aquí.

Gracias y hasta la próxima.


----------



## Silkyen (13 Ene 2018)

lurker dijo:


> algo pasa porque están las buy orders patas arriba....BCH a 16000€, eth a 12000€...



Por no hablar ya del susto que te habrás llevado al ver el valor de tu portafolio, porque sigue tomando esos 16.000 como referencia para calcularlo. 

Bitcoin Cash (BCH) €16,742.0000

En fin, dos días fuera de juego, para esta mandanga. Nada nuevo bajo el sol.


----------



## StalkerTlön (13 Ene 2018)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> Alguien sabe qué coño es Walton y por qué se nos ha deslizado por debajo de nuestras narices? :rolleye:
> 
> Juli, qué problema hay con los niñatos y el zpiv?



No mucha idea, lo mire por encima y parece una blockchain que gestiona IoT, mediante un ecosistema que gestiona informacion en tiempo real con RFID... como andaba subiendo, antes de irme a dormir metí unas chapitas y han ido bien.


----------



## san_miguel (13 Ene 2018)

DASH...esta apunto.


----------



## Pablosca (13 Ene 2018)

Hola a todos, llevo unos días aprendiendo y observando y os quería dar las gracias por las aportaciones tan útiles e interesantes que hacéis.


san_miguel dijo:


> ojo a ZRX, puede pegar un buen subidón.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias san_miguel por las gráficas de anoche, entré con alguna cosilla y esto marcha! Espero poder seros útil en algún momento también.


----------



## casera (13 Ene 2018)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> Alguien sabe qué coño es Walton y por qué se nos ha deslizado por debajo de nuestras narices? :rolleye:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Una especie de iota mejorado. Rollo iota +eth combinados. Lo va a petar.


----------



## trancos123 (13 Ene 2018)

casera dijo:


> Una especie de iota mejorado. Rollo iota +eth combinados. Lo va a petar.



Te refieres a Walton?


----------



## StalkerTlön (13 Ene 2018)

Menudo surf con BCD en Binance, unas olas de ciudado...!!!


----------



## iaGulin (13 Ene 2018)

StalkerTlön dijo:


> Menudo surf con BCD en Binance, unas olas de ciudado...!!!



Estaba intentándolo pero es imposible... se me cuelga la ventana de binance cuando hay mucho movimientos, me pasaba con TRX el otro día, no entiendo porque, por procesador no será... xD


----------



## Claudius (13 Ene 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Todas las mierdas que usan PoS o algún derivado de él (Tangle, DAG, hashgraph, etc.) SON VULNERABLES A ESTO.



Las tecnologías PoS nativas, *si*. 
Las tecnologías híbridas de PoW+Po[x] dan más fortaleza. 
Si una cadena tiene el suficiente hash de potencia híbrido y en enquilibrio en esa circunstancia es más confiable que una sola nativa, tanto en PoW como en PoS. (2 capas).
Y no lo digo, yo, lo ha dicho Andreas y otros muchos expertos.

El asunto que ya sabemos es que btc, es la más confiable y más segura por que fue la primera y es la que tiene más binomio hash-dificultad, pero su confiabilidad está supeditado a que el beneficio financiero sea extremadamente rentable vs inversión en equipamiento para el mantenimiento de la cadena. Ya que los chinos, ya han dado varios toques de atención, cuando han cambiado % a btc cash, que podría pasar a la cadena.

Pero en las cadenas híbridas, como comentó Andreas se pueden alcanzar niveles de seguridad aceptables en confiabilidad, para dar servicios y a medida que la red crece, como le ha pasado a btc se aumenta en confiabilidad, y por otro lado la carencia de los niveles de potencia de cálculo de btc, quedan compensados 'en parte' con la potencia de resolución de prueba a 2 capas.

Un nodo full en btc a su administrador no le aporta ninguna ventaja financiera respecto a un nodo minero. Mientras que en una híbrida el homónimo a un full node tiene un incentivo económico su gestión.


----------



## StalkerTlön (13 Ene 2018)

iaGulin dijo:


> Estaba intentándolo pero es imposible... se me cuelga la ventana de binance cuando hay mucho movimientos, me pasaba con TRX el otro día, no entiendo porque, por procesador no será... xD



Ya, a mi también se me estaba colgando, y tengo buen bicho tambien. Creo que efectivamente es por la sobrecarga de usuarios, me he salido porque lo he visto peligroso con los meneos que daba. Ahora estoy viendo la marea en Walton que anda mas tranquilo.


----------



## Carlos1 (13 Ene 2018)

Una pregunta de novato.

En Kucoin el BCD esta en 340 € y en Binance esta mas o menos en 180 €.

Lo suyo ahora mismo sería comprar en Binance y transferir la pasta a Kucoin y luego vender allí esos BCD?

Así tan fácil?


----------



## trancos123 (13 Ene 2018)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Una pregunta de novato.
> 
> En Kucoin el BCD esta en 340 € y en Binance esta mas o menos en 180 €.
> 
> ...



Si puedes hacerlo, adelante.


----------



## StalkerTlön (13 Ene 2018)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Una pregunta de novato.
> 
> En Kucoin el BCD esta en 340 € y en Binance esta mas o menos en 180 €.
> 
> ...



Binance tiene desactivadas las transacciones...


----------



## Carlos1 (13 Ene 2018)

Otra fiesta que me he perdido, y ya van unas cuantas.

Gracia por la info compañeros.


----------



## Polo_00 (13 Ene 2018)

Buenas ... alguien que me sepa decir si ETHEREUM gold ha sacado wallet ya y cuál es? Hace tiempo no tenía... 

Supongo que será web que no hay todavía uno que lo puedas descargar en el portátil y guardarlo en un pendrive...


----------



## Silkyen (13 Ene 2018)

trancos123 dijo:


> Si puedes hacerlo, adelante.



Bien visto, te llevas una buen cacho haciendo ese arbitraje. Yo cuando los hago, siempre es con LTC o XRP, que la transacción es bastante rápida. Lo que no se yo es cuanto tardará en llegarte de un sitio a otro esos BCDS, aunque desde luego tienes un buen margen de diferencia. 

Suerte y ya nos cuentas.


----------



## jijito (13 Ene 2018)

Pero le meteis pasta porque conoceis la moneda o porque simplemente valia mas en otro lado?

Espero que vendais en verde porque os pueden dejar en calzoncillos en cualquier momento.


----------



## Silkyen (13 Ene 2018)

StalkerTlön dijo:


> Binance tiene desactivadas las transacciones...



Y en KuCoin, tampoco se puede depositar BCD

"Bitcoin Diamond BCD
Deposition of this asset is not available for now"


----------



## Carlos1 (13 Ene 2018)

Pero se podría depositar desde Binance por ejemplo LTC (previa compra de BCD y posterior venta en LTC) en Kucoin y ya después comprar BCD no?

o los tradeos internos en Binance con BCD también estan bloqueados? supongo que no.


----------



## juli (13 Ene 2018)

Bueno...algo volqué a boleo...pero aquí está casi la mitad de actualizaziones de PIVX para este año en castellano googliano ( creo que lo que posteé no estaba mal...pero ésto es lo correcto...y si se chequea, queda una moneda anónima, hiper rápida, segura, con rewards ...y a huevo para enganchar con UNITY, el Exchange Descentralizado y con red de ofertas global en cash - tipo localbitcoins - que saca el team de PIVX en un par de semanas y tener la puerta a fiat que va como un guante para rematar este círculo cerrado monetario - al que entiendo que sólo le faltaría una tarjeta de débito en condiciones para vivir a espaldas de chiringuito bankster global ... ) Bueno, tocho va : 






Aquí hay 15 artículos grandes de 36 actualizaciones en total. Tecnología nueva y otras características en las que los desarrolladores están trabajando este año.



*Deterministic zPIV Wallet*

Los usuarios ya no necesitarán guardar nuevas copias de seguridad después de cada acuñación zPIV. Al realizar una copia de seguridad de una semilla zPIV (similar a la clave privada), los usuarios tendrán una copia de seguridad completa de cualquier zPIV acuñado en el futuro, y podrán importar fácilmente la semilla zPIV a una nueva cartera y restaurar cualquier zPIV acuñado con la semilla.




*zPIV Staking (zPoS)*

Los usuarios podrán apostar zPIV como PIV normal, pero también ganar recompensas más altas y maximizar la privacidad y la facilidad de uso. Con el nuevo esquema de recompensas por bloque propuesto, la recompensa del bloque de replanteo zPIV será un 50% mayor que las recompensas de estacas PIV. Aunque PIVX ya tiene órdenes de magnitud de mayor tamaño de anonimato que la mayoría de las monedas de privacidad, y el tiempo de maduración para evitar ataques de temporización, el replanteo zPIV optimizará aún más la privacidad asegurando que la acuñación y el gasto de zPIV ocurran con mayor frecuencia.




*Monedero móvil iOS*

Después de meses de rigurosas pruebas, la largamente esperada billetera móvil iOS PIVX está lista y ahora está siendo aprobada por la tienda de Apple.



*Nuevo diseño de billetera QT*

La interfaz de usuario gráfica de la billetera PIVX Qt se simplificará y brindará fácil acceso a opciones tales como zincado automático zPIV, respaldo automático en almacenamiento externo y umbral de división automática para replanteo.



*
En la pestaña Propuesta de Wallet
*
Los usuarios podrán realizar fácilmente todas las funciones de gobierno de PIVX desde la interfaz gráfica de usuario de la billetera QT. No será necesario acceder a sitios web o votar desde la consola de depuración.



*
En la pestaña Votación de Wallet*

Los usuarios podrán votar fácilmente por todas las propuestas de PIVX desde la interfaz gráfica de usuario de la billetera QT. No será necesario acceder a sitios web o votar desde la consola de depuración.
Artboard-1-copy-16.png
Copia de seguridad automática en dispositivos de almacenamiento externo

Actualmente, la billetera solo puede realizar copias de seguridad automáticas en el directorio PIVX original. Una vez implementado, el monedero PIVX permitirá a los usuarios elegir ubicaciones automáticas de respaldo, como dispositivos de almacenamiento externo.




*Ledger Hardware Wallet Masternode Soporte de colateral*

Almacenar claves privadas en una billetera de hardware en un entorno fuera de línea, o almacenamiento en frío, ofrece el más alto nivel de seguridad. Esta característica permitirá que los PIV colaterales de los nodos principales estén asegurados en un dispositivo Ledger, mientras ejecuta al mismo tiempo los nodos principales, las recompensas de ganancia, las tarifas de transacción zDEX y la votación.




*Nuevo sitio web de PIVX.org*

El sitio web se someterá a un rediseño completo con una actualización de interfaz limpia y moderna. Habrá una importante actualización de la marca de la billetera y el sitio web, utilizando una tipografía similar para unificar los nuevos diseños.




*zPIV intercambio descentralizado (zDEX)*

El monedero PIVX Core proporcionará un intercambio completamente descentralizado y anónimo para zPIV y Bitcoin. Esto actuará como una entrada directa desde y hacia PIVX desde Bitcoin sin intermediarios. Las tarifas de comercio de zDEX se recompensarán con zDEXNodes (nodos principales que también ayudan a proteger a zDEX), incentivando la compra y la tenencia a largo plazo de PIV por ingresos pasivos. Sin registro, sin registro de direcciones IP y sin monedas de confianza para la seguridad de los servidores.




*Gobernabilidad diseñada por la comunidad*

En 2017, los dueños del masternode votaron unánimemente para redistribuir el poder de voto. Actualmente, solo los propietarios del masternode pueden votar. Se han presentado varias propuestas de CDG, que se votarán y la propuesta ganadora se implementará como el sistema de gobierno de PIVX.




*Tamaños de bloques elásticos*

El tamaño del bloque se ajusta a la demanda para garantizar las transacciones más rápidas posibles, incluso durante los períodos pico y los ataques a la red. PIVX podrá escalar junto con la adopción masiva de los consumidores.




*Integración de red I2P*

I2P es una red anónima que utiliza un modelo de igual a igual completamente descentralizado. Tiene muchas ventajas técnicas clave sobre otros modelos, como TOR, y es mucho más rápido, seguro y robusto.




*Integración U2F*

El acceso a su billetera PIVX puede protegerse mediante contraseña y la clave de seguridad FIDO U2F, protegiendo eficazmente contra hackers y keyloggers. La billetera mostrará las instrucciones de configuración para los dispositivos U2F más populares, como YubiCo YubiKey y Ledger Nano S.




*Integración del protocolo del diente de león*

El protocolo de diente de león hace que las direcciones IP de los remitentes sean virtualmente imposibles de rastrear. Las transacciones retransmitidas a los nodos pasan por un número aleatorio de saltos en la fase "raíz", y se transmiten simétricamente a más nodos en la fase de "pelusa". Incluso si un atacante identifica la ubicación de la fase fluff, es mucho más difícil descubrir la fuente IP original de la fase madre.


----------



## stiff upper lip (13 Ene 2018)

Buenas noticias también desde ZOIN que recupera los 2$.*Ya sube un 41%
*
_#ZOIN next big core upgrade is ready to be released! We are now awaiting confirmations from both exchanges! The network hard fork/new update will be pushed after that!

Now the core update has been finished (weeks ahead), we will now start working on the $ZOI #Masternodes!_

Twitter


----------



## StalkerTlön (13 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Bueno...algo volqué a boleo...pero aquí está casi la mitad de actualizaziones de PIVX para este año en castellano googliano ( creo que lo que posteé no estaba mal...pero ésto es lo correcto...y si se chequea, queda una moneda anónima, hiper rápida, segura, con rewards ...y a huevo para enganchar con UNITY, el Exchange que saca el team de PIVX en un par de semanas y tener la puerta a fiat que va como un guante para rematar este círculo cerrado monetario - al que entiendo que sólo le faltaría una tarjeta de débito en condiciones para vivir a espaldas de chiringuito bankster global ... ) Bueno, tocho va :



Como te lo curras Juli, muchas gracias! Pendiente estoy de pillar mas fiat para ponerme morao!


----------



## juli (13 Ene 2018)

StalkerTlön dijo:


> Como te lo curras Juli, muchas gracias! Pendiente estoy de pillar mas fiat para ponerme morao!




A ver...que es una traducción de la web de PIVX en el google...

Pero guay...dinero piraitlla respaldado por equipazo...éso no se lo quita ni diox a estos tíos...


----------



## perdido_en_criptos (13 Ene 2018)

Estoy idiota o en gate.io hay órdenes de comprar a 0.000200 10000 ETH's que se traducen en 53 millones de GTC.



¿Alguien me explica que puede significar tamaña barbaridad de compras?


----------



## stiff upper lip (13 Ene 2018)

Yo tambien la veo.

Está aumentando el volumen a lo bestia. ¿Cohete a punto de despegar?


----------



## bonatti (13 Ene 2018)

Claudius dijo:


> Las tecnologías PoS nativas, *si*.
> Las tecnologías híbridas de PoW+Po[x] dan más fortaleza.
> Si una cadena tiene el suficiente hash de potencia híbrido y en enquilibrio en esa circunstancia es más confiable que una sola nativa, tanto en PoW como en PoS. (2 capas).
> Y no lo digo, yo, lo ha dicho Andreas y otros muchos expertos.
> ...



Gracias por el apunte.

¿Podrías dar alguna referencia de esos estudios y/o charlas?


----------



## perdido_en_criptos (13 Ene 2018)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> Yo tambien la veo.
> 
> Está aumentando el volumen a lo bestia. ¿Cohete a punto de despegar?



yo tengo unas pocas chapas, unas 3900. Si se dispara bien contento estaré )


----------



## golden graham (13 Ene 2018)

ethereum en maximos uhuhuhu


----------



## Claudius (13 Ene 2018)

bonatti dijo:


> Gracias por el apunte.
> 
> ¿Podrías dar alguna referencia de esos estudios y/o charlas?



busca en el hilo de bitcoin por mi nick que he escrito sobre ello.


----------



## Cayo Marcio (13 Ene 2018)

Sonm se hace miembro del OpenFog Consortium, otros miembros son Microsoft, Cisco Systems, Intel Corporation, Universidad de Princeton, ARM Holdings...

Twiteado hace 15 min:


Twitter

Yo creo que esta vez si va para arriba.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (13 Ene 2018)

Y Coss sigue desatado, para los que estén buscando ese ansiado sueldo nescafé que no hace mucho de posteó en el hilo consiguiendo master nodes o haciendo staking, os paso la calculadora de Coss con los dividendos semanales que da.

Bad Request

Tened en cuenta que el volumen del exchange actualmente es bastante bajo, pero subirá mucho cuando entre la pasarela FIAT.

Si este exchange se mete en top 25 de negociación en exchanges te puede dar un sueldo al mes en cryptos.


----------



## coolerman (13 Ene 2018)

Soy al único al que le encanta NEO?
Es mi chapita favorita :Aplauso:


----------



## paketazo (13 Ene 2018)

Bueno, rolo el 25% de ETH a Dash como había dicho que haría bastantes páginas atrás.

Veremos lo que sucede en próximos movimientos. momento del cambio ETH 1415 Dash 1099

Un saludo


----------



## Oso Amoroso (13 Ene 2018)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Y Coss sigue desatado, para los que estén buscando ese ansiado sueldo nescafé que no hace mucho de posteó en el hilo consiguiendo master nodes o haciendo staking, os paso la calculadora de Coss con los dividendos semanales que da.
> 
> Bad Request
> 
> ...



Lo poco que he utilizado el exchange va bien pero tiene todavia bastantes cosas por mejorar, la carga de la pagina es muy mejorable, los depositos tardan en reflejarse aunque esten confirmados y las graficas son un chiste. Lo bueno que tiene es que las fee son mucho mas bajas que por ejemplo los ladrones de HitBtc y que al tener poco volumen te puedes encontrar alguna "sorpresa" agradable con el precio de algunas coins respecto a otros exchange.


----------



## davitin (13 Ene 2018)

Cayo Marcio dijo:


> Sonm se hace miembro del OpenFog Consortium, otros miembros son Microsoft, Cisco Systems, Intel Corporation, Universidad de Princeton, ARM Holdings...
> 
> Twiteado hace 15 min:
> 
> ...



Pueden hacer todas las alianzas que quieran, si no se preocupan por el marketing y meten a sonm en mas exchanges el token no va a subir de precio.

---------- Post added 13-ene-2018 at 20:05 ----------




Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Y Coss sigue desatado, para los que estén buscando ese ansiado sueldo nescafé que no hace mucho de posteó en el hilo consiguiendo master nodes o haciendo staking, os paso la calculadora de Coss con los dividendos semanales que da.
> 
> Bad Request
> 
> ...



3 dolares menusales por cada 1000 coss.

Un poco exagerado lo del sueldo nescafe pero no esta mal el dividendo, mas que bankera por ejemplo.

---------- Post added 13-ene-2018 at 20:07 ----------




coolerman dijo:


> Soy al único al que le encanta NEO?
> Es mi chapita favorita :Aplauso:



Yo compre 23 chapas con un remanente que tenia en bittrex, lo compre en plan "venga va, por tenerlas"...a 40 dolares y ya estan a 140 hoyga, ojala hubiese pillado mas.

Y en el grupo de telegram hay peña diciendo que podria llegar perfectamente a los 1500$ el año proximo (aunque ya se sabe como son estas cosas)...yo como minimo lo veo en 300 o 400$ a no mucho tardar.


----------



## bonatti (13 Ene 2018)

Claudius dijo:


> busca en el hilo de bitcoin por mi nick que he escrito sobre ello.



Esto es lo que he encontrado en los últimos meses (de más reciente a menos):
Especulación con ALTCOINS III - Página 145
Hilo oficial de Bitcoin-XIII - Página 129
Especulación con ALTCOINS III - Página 44
Hilo oficial de Bitcoin-XIII - Página 12

No veo nada muy concluyente, y la única referencia externa, una contestación relativamente breve de Antonopoulos a una pregunta sobre PoW vs PoS, pero que dista mucho de analizar en detalle lo que aporta usar PoW + PoS.

Tampoco te quiero hacer perder el tiempo, si tienes alguna referencia interesante y la puedes aportar te lo agradezco. Si no, ya sabemos todos buscar en Internet.

¡Gracias!


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (13 Ene 2018)

davitin dijo:


> 3 dolares menusales por cada 1000 coss.
> 
> Un poco exagerado lo del sueldo nescafe pero no esta mal el dividendo, mas que bankera por ejemplo.





Ten en cuenta que eso es ahora, a medida que aumente el volumen del exchange el % es mayor (hay que cambiarlo abajo).

Ahora mismo Coss mueve 7-8M de $ al día.
Binance, el primero mueve 5.000M $ al día. 
24 Hour Volume Rankings (Exchange) | CoinMarketCap

Y Binance no soporta FIAT, si Coss (con la nueva UI, FIAT + tarjetas) llega a mover algún día lo que mueve Binance la cosa cambia.

Si llegara a 1.000M de volumen (según la calculadora) 1.000 Coss te darían 576$ al mes en cryptos.

Y como esos 576$ te lo dan en un sinfín de monedas estas a su vez se pueden ir revalorizando.

Es un pelotazo bestial, el Token de Binance solo te quita comisiones, y el de Kukoin a partir de marzo solo dará el 10% de los fees en diviendo, Coss dará para siempre el 50% de las fees. Ahora mismo no le veo rival. Su potencial es inmenso.


----------



## davitin (13 Ene 2018)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Ten en cuenta que eso es ahora, a medida que aumente el volumen del exchange el % es mayor (hay que cambiarlo abajo).
> 
> Ahora mismo Coss mueve 7-8M de $ al día.
> Binance, el primero mueve 5.000M $ al día.
> ...



Eso esta por escrito?


----------



## san_miguel (13 Ene 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> Os pongo una gráfica de lo que creo que puede hacer ETH a finales de enero, mediados de febrero.



Objetivo conseguido a mediados de enero.


----------



## davitin (13 Ene 2018)

Pues nada, por si acaso me registro en el coss ese, a ver si me cae una "paguica" con el token de marras.

Por cierto, recomiendo que os registreis en los principales exchanges, incluidos otros no tan principales...ya veis lo que ha pasado y aun sigue pasando con algunos exchanges que tienen cerradas las puertas a nuevas inscripciones por la avalancha de nuevos himbersores...esto no va a ser puntual y seguira pasando en los proximos meses, conforme vaya entrando mas y mas gente en el criptomundo, teneis que estar preparados.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (13 Ene 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Eso esta por escrito?




https://coss.io/documents/coss-whitepaper-v3.pdf

50% of this revenue is shared with the DAO token owners

Página 39.


----------



## san_miguel (13 Ene 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> Objetivo conseguido a mediados de enero.



Y esta es la posible próxima evolución.


----------



## davitin (13 Ene 2018)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> https://coss.io/documents/coss-whitepaper-v3.pdf
> 
> 50% of this revenue is shared with the DAO token owners
> 
> Página 39.



De todos modos...es un token del mismo exchange, como en una de esas cierre...tururu...si se puede conseguir un" medio sueldo" invirtiendo 1000 o 2000 pavos el riesgo es asumible.


----------



## plus ultra (13 Ene 2018)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> https://coss.io/documents/coss-whitepaper-v3.pdf
> 
> 50% of this revenue is shared with the DAO token owners
> 
> Página 39.



Movistar tambien tenia tarifa plana para toda la vida 


A alguien con algo de rodaje,ante un desequilibrio tan brutal entre exchanges como OKEs 29$ BInance 150$ y KUcoin 455$ sobre la cotizacion de BCD,como se regula eso?

Entiendo y por lo que he visto hasta ahora,cuando lleguen aun precio parecido se abren de nuevo los retiros e ingresos,pero al ser la diferencia tan grande si esto no llega a producirse hay alguna salida?


----------



## davitin (13 Ene 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> Movistar tambien tenia tarifa plana para toda la vida
> 
> 
> A alguien con algo de rodaje,ante un desequilibrio tan brutal entre exchanges como OKEs 29$ BInance 150$ y KUcoin 455$ sobre la cotizacion de BCD,como se regula eso?
> ...



No hay forma de regular los precios, osea, se autoregulan en base a la compra venta que hay dentro del exchange, cada exchange es un mercado estanco independiente de los demas, pero al corto-medio plazo se igualan mas o menos todos los precios.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (13 Ene 2018)

davitin dijo:


> De todos modos...es un token del mismo exchange, como en una de esas cierre...tururu...si se puede conseguir un" medio sueldo" invirtiendo 1000 o 2000 pavos el riesgo es asumible.



Eso si es verdad, es como el que tenga el sueldo Nescafé de verdad, si Nescafé quiebra adiós sueldo


----------



## Claudius (13 Ene 2018)

bonatti dijo:


> Esto es lo que he encontrado en los últimos meses (de más reciente a menos):
> Especulación con ALTCOINS III - Página 145
> Hilo oficial de Bitcoin-XIII - Página 129
> Especulación con ALTCOINS III - Página 44
> ...



Por ejemplo, pero el nivel de comprensión es avanzado, no apto para especuladores. 
No obstante el capítulo 1. es bastante entendible por cualquiera que tenga un nivel medio en el estudio de funcionamiento de la red bitcoin y del protocolo bitcoin.

En Internet hay bastante documentación, luego cada uno con la formación técnica que traiga más la que aprenda puede estudiar y sacar sus conclusiones.

https://eprint.iacr.org/2016/716.pdf


----------



## Sr.Mojón (13 Ene 2018)

Claudius dijo:


> Las tecnologías PoS nativas, *si*.
> Las tecnologías híbridas de PoW+Po[x] dan más fortaleza.
> Si una cadena tiene el suficiente hash de potencia híbrido y en enquilibrio en esa circunstancia es más confiable que una sola nativa, tanto en PoW como en PoS. (2 capas).
> Y no lo digo, yo, lo ha dicho Andreas y otros muchos expertos.
> ...



Falso. Ni PoS nativo, ni no nativo, ni híbrido. Todos aquellos bloques que intercales entre los verdaderos "checkpoints" de la red (los bloques que sí hayan sido construidos mediante PoW) no son más que tiempo de espera que cualquier usuario con dos dedos de frente esperará para tener suficiente certidumbre. Además, no sé que hacemos discutiendo si esto lleva años ya habiendo sido discutido en bitcointalk. Mira esto

Twitter

Ahí tienes argumentos de sobra contra el PoS. Cualquiera que tenga conocimientos de termodinámica y de teoría de la información puede corroborarlo


----------



## Divad (13 Ene 2018)

Mojón repitiéndose más que el ajo... Los bitcoñeros ya no saben que hacer para desplumar a las gacelas que caigan en Bitcoin. 

Veremos a ETH a 2 cifras... va por 4 y sigue subiendo.
PoS es la muerte... si tan sencillo es, porque no se juntan los bitcoñeros para cargarse sus rivales? 
PoS + hibrido u otro es una muerte al cuadrado...

En vez de informar que Bitcoin ha sacado una mejora... viene por error a sacar bilis :: los bitcoñeros están acojonados, han cumplido su 9 año y se huele el sacrificio por no actualizarse, por el sablazo de las comisiones, las TX más lentas y contaminando más que algunos países ::

Mojón nos lee y seguro que también dará sus pelotazos aprovechándose de la información que comentamos


----------



## Divad (13 Ene 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Quiere que le paguemos sus bitcoños a 15.000 dólares como si fuésemos idiotas )...
> 
> *"Es por tu bien, págame mis bitcoños a 15.000"*... :: ... Menuda tulipomanía.





Me es de imaginar que cuando "otros" supere a BTC... el rey quedará desnudo y será apaleado ::

Una lástima que al final lo pierdan todo... 8 años acumulando y esperando para ser rico y el 9 año te mandan a la ruina... puto sistema! :: 

Con lo positivo que sería ayudar a encontrar pelotazos y compartirlos con todos... :rolleye:


----------



## Claudius (13 Ene 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Falso. Ni PoS nativo, ni no nativo, ni híbrido. Todos aquellos bloques que intercales entre los verdaderos "checkpoints" de la red (los bloques que sí hayan sido construidos mediante PoW) no son más que tiempo de espera que cualquier usuario con dos dedos de frente esperará para tener suficiente certidumbre. Además, no sé que hacemos discutiendo si esto lleva años ya habiendo sido discutido en bitcointalk. Mira esto
> 
> Twitter
> 
> Ahí tienes argumentos de sobra contra el PoS. Cualquiera que tenga conocimientos de termodinámica y de teoría de la información puede corroborarlo



Anda que... y dale con el PoS... 
*PoW+Po[x] *

Puedes decir, pues no opino lo mismo. Pero decir falso..

Entre la obsesión del PoS cuando hay otras historias como PoI, PoA, etc que proveen de soluciones de segunda capa, haciendo las funciones de full node con incentivación económica, no por amor al arte lo que obliga a ese nodo no minero a estar en armonía en las reglas de consenso del protocolo de la cadena y viceversa y la obsesión con Poloniex, cuando hace tiempo que no tiene la relevancia en el ecosistema shit que tuvo, se nota que no lees nada que no sea Bitcoin, pero el 80% de capital riesgo no está invirtiendo en Bitcoin, y no todo gira entorno a Ethereum.

Comparto tu postura del PoS, pero lo mismo le pasa al PoW bajo el yugo chino porque en su día no se cambió el algoritmo para evitar el monopolio con hardware especializado. 

Si ahora los mineros chinos les da la gana de cambiar a btc cash porque LES DA LA GANA la cadena de btc se congela, y eso es una realidad.

En un sistema híbrido, eso no ocurriría porque el lado no PoW a saber como sería si PoS-I-A haría que las reglas del consenso estuvieran equilibradas, con los posibles oligopolios mineros de hardware sea en ASIC o con CPU/GPU específicas.
Y ya hay varios estudios técnicos de ello, y cadenas que buscan explotar este concepto.


Así que amigo, siento decirte que *no*, no comparto tu opinión, por mucho que ames Bitcoin, tiene errores de diseño de facto, que han creado lobbies de oligopolios que son chinos, como avisé hace años y que tienen su control.


----------



## arras2 (13 Ene 2018)

Yo no daría por muerto al birtcoño ni mucho menos. Me da que va a zumbar cual agujero negro como el chulo de un Grillo. Ayer mirando oferta y demanda en bitfinex, para tirarlo necesitas mantas de gente vendiendo, en cambio para subirlo con un pedo te vale. Está claro que eso pude cambiar. Pero la cantidad de límites de compra es gigante, y eso son fondos retenidos. Los que quieren vender hasta los 20k dólares son muy poquitos comparado con los que quieren comprar.


----------



## silverwindow (13 Ene 2018)

Hay mucho bitcoñero que ya esta cargando de Etherums y otras. ::
de cara a al galeria nunca lo reconoceran claro,seria un mojon....


----------



## paketazo (13 Ene 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Hay mucho bitcoñero que ya esta cargando de Etherums y otras. ::
> de cara a al galeria nunca lo reconoceran claro,seria un mojon....



El maestro e ilustre Bitcoñero, mantiene intactos sus fondos en BTC desde el último movimiento que realizó, supongo para sacarse los BCH.

Dirección de Bitcoin 1FxbRtYxccn9UyRmXuqmQ3oHbTAc6R18cC


Este tipo es el referente para muchos de los que andamos por aquí, yo en muchas ocasiones me acordé de él cuando tenía dudas sobre algunas cosas que daba por sentadas.

Un saludo


----------



## juli (13 Ene 2018)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Ten en cuenta que eso es ahora, a medida que aumente el volumen del exchange el % es mayor (hay que cambiarlo abajo).
> 
> Ahora mismo Coss mueve 7-8M de $ al día.
> Binance, el primero mueve 5.000M $ al día.
> ...



Tienes un porcentaje exacto , o un rango aproximado, de cuál es el retorno ?

Gracias.

---------- Post added 13-ene-2018 at 23:13 ----------




Cayo Marcio dijo:


> Sonm se hace miembro del OpenFog Consortium, otros miembros son Microsoft, Cisco Systems, Intel Corporation, Universidad de Princeton, ARM Holdings...
> 
> Twiteado hace 15 min:
> 
> ...



SONM es HODL a muerte...para quien le apetezca. Y podrá tener sus hypes puntuales...y los tendrá ...pero yo los asociaría más a cumplimeintos de Roadmap que otra cosa.

El que quiera chiribitas , tiene cien mil opciones...pero es que estando en Sonm en esos términos, te puede dar una úlcera. Sonm parece un proyecto serio, team de cerebritos, buenos compañeros de viaje, contactos con la castuza UE...es un proyecto a largo plazo...y muy ambicioso, por lo que , incluso en el mejor de los casos, tendrá una travesía del desierto IMPORTANTE.

Joder, que cayó del ICO hasta las catatumbas...y anda en pie y alcista.Pero es dinero congelado en buena medida, ÉSO ES UN HECHO...el único asunto es permitírselo o no.


----------



## djun (13 Ene 2018)

Mirando las condiciones del Exchange coss.io ( coss.io ), veo que hay 3 niveles de verificación de usuario:

*1. Basic*. 
Requiere aportar email, sólo se puede tradear por menos de 50 dólares

*2. Basic Plus*.
Se requiere además prueba de identidad, prueba de residencia, e información personal. Permite tradear hasta 30 mil dólares al día y depositar y realizar eretiros criptos y FIAT.

*3. Basic Ultra*.
Requiere además una Videoconferencia con el equipo de Coss, y permite tradear sin límites


Esto parece una mierda ¿no?.

Hay que sacarse el nivel 2, *Basic Plus*, para poder hacer retiros de criptos, según se dice.

Por otra parte, para activar en tu cuenta el Segundo Factor de Autentificación, también he visto que hay que aportarles un número de teléfono.

¿Alguien ha probado si te permiten realizar retiros de criptos con el nivel 1, el *Basic*?
Y en ese caso ¿que cantidad? ¿sólo por valor de 50 dólares o 100 dólares diarios?


----------



## trancos123 (13 Ene 2018)

Atentos con SophiaTx que va creciendo sin prisa pero sin pausa, de momento llevo un x3
SophiaTX (SPHTX) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap


----------



## Cayo Marcio (13 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Tienes un porcentaje exacto , o un rango aproximado, de cuál es el retorno ?
> 
> Gracias.
> 
> ...



Yo le doy unos días a partir de esta noticia y si no veo una subida decente vendo todo, hay proyectos mas interesantes en Binance como Enigma o Lunyr, de las que tengo un pellizco pero metería más sin dudarlo.


----------



## Divad (13 Ene 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> El maestro e ilustre Bitcoñero, mantiene intactos sus fondos en BTC desde el último movimiento que realizó, supongo para sacarse los BCH.
> 
> Dirección de Bitcoin 1FxbRtYxccn9UyRmXuqmQ3oHbTAc6R18cC
> 
> ...



Gracias por el link, podemos ver la fecha que las compró
Dirección de Bitcoin 1357C1YnnkTJnfuSVFzgJbfWm99WmFXP1q

Menudo "LISTO", las compró en 2013 sobre unos $50 :: se las guarda en modo plan de pensiones y no saca nada... van tan de sobrados que no les hace falta sacar nada, ya deben de vivir de pm con su trabajo y aconsejando entrar en Bitcoin por los foros 8:

BTC a USD: Bitcoin al Dólar Precio de mercado - Blockchain

Obviamente no mostrarán las cuentas con las que se dedican a especular o acumular en otras chapas en modo plan de pensiones. 

No se que haría cada uno, pero teniendo millones en el bolsillo no dedicaría tantas horas al foro cada día y ni mucho menos me dedicaría a sacar bilis de otros proyectos ienso:


----------



## juli (13 Ene 2018)

Cayo Marcio dijo:


> Yo le doy unos días a partir de esta noticia y si no veo una subida decente vendo todo, hay proyectos mas interesantes en Binance como Enigma o Lunyr, de las que tengo un pellizco pero metería más sin dudarlo.



Normal..es que si no vas largo de fondos, igual no es tu proyecto, éso lo tienes que valorar tú. 

10.000 tokens costaron como 3,6 ethers en Junio o por ahí , unos mil pavos y poco de aquella. Hoy son 4,21 Ethers y 5882 $ , más que manteniendo la subida de ETH ,aumentándola en casi un 20% y son ethers, una moneda estelar en SHitland . Es más de un 400% limpio en FIAT...pero sin hypes aún y MUY IMPORTANTE : ECHANDO LA MONEDA A UN CAJÓN Y OLVIDÁNDOTE.

A mí me firman éso en FIAT a un año...y mañana meto todo mi portfolio en ella...o en la que sea...pero vamos, que no sé qué quiere el personal. Encima es un proyecto con rewards cuando se desarrolle...y que irá proyectando esos números conforme vaya cuajando proyecto precisamente porque no se ve nada manoseado... 

Yo desde luego no tengo de qué quejarme.


----------



## Patanegra (13 Ene 2018)

djun dijo:


> Mirando las condiciones del Exchange coss.io ( coss.io ), veo que hay 3 niveles de verificación de usuario:
> 
> *1. Basic*.
> Requiere aportar email, sólo se puede tradear por menos de 50 dólares
> ...



pero que dices, estoy ahora en COSS y dice lo siguiente:

Basic: hasta 100.000 USD por dia, solo depositos crypto. Si quieres fiat pues hay que verificarse. La duda es si hay que verifcarse para sacar crypto.


----------



## sabueXo (14 Ene 2018)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Y Coss sigue desatado, para los que estén buscando ese ansiado sueldo nescafé que no hace mucho de posteó en el hilo *consiguiendo master nodes o haciendo staking*, os paso la calculadora de Coss con los dividendos semanales que da.
> 
> Bad Request
> 
> ...



¿Que masternodes tiene COSS?, o te refieres a master nodes en general.

Ahora solo conozco el reparto de crypto que hacen cada semana por staking.


----------



## Pirro (14 Ene 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Quiere que le paguemos sus bitcoños a 15.000 dólares como si fuésemos idiotas )...
> 
> *"Es por tu bien, págame mis bitcoños a 15.000"*... :: ... Menuda tulipomanía.





Ver al "forero medio" hablar de tulipomanía del Bitcoin es algo a lo que estoy acostumbrado. Ver en este hilo repetir eso ya es para tirarse de los huevos.

Si existen MIOTAS a 4$ o ETH a $1000 es porque hay Bitcoin a $15000. Va todo en el mismo pack. Yo mismo compré IOTA con Bitcoin pillado a $60 en 2013 y valorado pues a 6 o 7000 en aquel momento. Ese movimiento cuenta tanto como el qie coge dinero fiat ganado con el sudor de su frente y pilla esos IOTAs. Bitcoin y Shitland NO son compartimentos estancos, por más que intransigentes de uno u otro lado planteen una guerra donde no la hay.

Pero vamos, que holdear IOTAS -o cualquier otra coin-- y acusar a Mojon de querer colar algo a $15000 cuando el tío lleva hablando de Bitcoin en este foro desde que está a $20 es además de bajuno algo absurdo. Tú especulas para darle el pase a tus monedas por mucho más de lo que la compraste -como todo Dios-- y acusas a Mojón de hacer lo que tú has querido hacer y de momento no has podido.

Cuando uno actúa con incoherencias tan jodidamente evidentes es porque le está dando unanpatada en los huevos a la razón y actúa motivado por sentimientos, no precisamente nobles.


----------



## Ozymandias (14 Ene 2018)

Os voy leyendo a todos y creo que un día dentro de unos 20 años deberíamos hacer una quedada para recordar estos acalorados debates, nos reiremos mucho ... ( lo digo por ambos "bandos")


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (14 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Tienes un porcentaje exacto , o un rango aproximado, de cuál es el retorno ?



Hay que usar esta calculadora Bad Request

Si miras uno de mis últimos mensajes explico un poco de que va.

Respondiendo a otro forero con Coss no se stakea y que yo sepa no hay master nodes, eso es más propio de monedas como PIVX, Dash, Wagerr y otras.

No me suena que se pueda stakear con ETH o sus hijas.


----------



## djun (14 Ene 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> pero que dices, estoy ahora en COSS y dice lo siguiente:
> 
> Basic: hasta 100.000 USD por dia, solo depositos crypto. Si quieres fiat pues hay que verificarse. La duda es si hay que verifcarse para sacar crypto.



¿Dónde lo pone? 
En el enlace que yo he dejado no pone eso. 
https://coss.io/terms-and-conditions


10.5.1 *Basic*

a. Requirements:
· E-mail address verification;

b. Benefits:
· <$50 trading volume;


10.5.2 *Basic Plus*

a. Requirements
· E-mail address verification;
· Proof of identity (submitting an identity document with a picture);
· Proof of residency (utility bill or bank statement);
· Personal information;

b. Benefits
· Trading volume < $30,000 per day;
· Option to withdraw and deposit both cryptocurrency and FIAT;


10.5.3 *Basic Ultra*

a. Requirements:
· E-mail address verification;
· Proof of identity (submitting an identity document with a picture);
· Proof of residency (utility bill or bank statement);
· Personal information;
· Video conference with the COSS compliance team;

b. Benefits:
· Unlimited trading volume

10.6 All KYC requirements on COSS are in sync with the laws of Singapore.​

Y seguramente será obligatorio habilitar el Segundo Factor de Autentificación para hacer retiros, para lo cual requieren que aportes tu número de teléfono.


----------



## Intop (14 Ene 2018)

Ozymandias dijo:


> Os voy leyendo a todos y creo que un día dentro de unos 20 años deberíamos hacer una quedada para recordar estos acalorados debates, nos reiremos mucho ... ( lo digo por ambos "bandos")



¿En 20años? ¡No jodas! Yo creo que en 3-4 añitos ya se puede hacer la quedada. Si salgo vivo del criptomundo me comprometo a poner el barco para todos. Alguno que traiga las putes.


----------



## bonatti (14 Ene 2018)

Claudius dijo:


> Anda que... y dale con el PoS...
> *PoW+Po[x] *
> 
> Puedes decir, pues no opino lo mismo. Pero decir falso..
> ...



Gracias por la información y el debate.

A mi no me convencen tampoco los argumentos absolutos sobre energía y termodinámica de la ristra de tweets que ha enlazado Mojón. Creo que cuando estamos hablando de artefactos matemáticos complejos + teoría de juegos + la siempre imprevisible interacción humana, no debe descartarse la posibilidad de que se pueda encontrar otros sistemas de consenso más eficientes y que tiendan menos al oligopolio que la minería PoW. Tampoco creo que cambiar el algoritmo de la PoW cambiase nada: aunque se obligase a usar CPU, estas también funcionan con electricidad y se tendería a minar en puntos con electricidad más barata.

Pero por otro lado, tampoco acabo de encontrar convincentes los mecanismos de consenso que se proponen en PoS, PoW + PoS u otras alternativas, porque en eso si le doy la razón a Mojón, no he visto alternativa a PoW que permita a un nodo poder discernir de forma autónoma cuál de las cadenas que le están presentando es la legítima. Depende de que ciertos actores especiales en la red se lo digan, y esto me parece un punto de ataque que siempre será explotable. Ante la relativa simplicidad y facilidad de comprensión de la PoW, las alternativas son mucho más complejas y mi impresión es que la complejidad acaba siendo más fácil de atacar, porque es más fácil dejarse algún fleco suelto. Pero eso tampoco es un argumento definitivo, que algo sea complejo y difícil de entender, no significa que no se pueda poner en marcha y acabe funcionando, pero genera bastante más incertidumbre. Que haya fallado PoS con NXT en el pasado, no implica que otras alternativas más sofisticadas no puedan tener éxito.

Al menos con PoW hemos comprobado durante muchos años que sin 51% no hay ataque posible, y que incluso dándose esa circunstancia, el ataque sería evidente para todos los actores de la red. Es cierto que hay un oligopolio de la minería, pero también es cierto que se ha impuesto SegWit contra el criterio de los mineros. De modo que parece haber un cierto contrapeso de poderes efectivo. Pagamos por la seguridad de la red a los mineros, pero eso no les da derecho a decidir sobre su evolución.

Supongo que si Ethereum pasa a PoS definitivamente, tendremos el experimento que necesitamos, porque ya sería una red lo suficientemente jugosa en valor para que se pongan en práctica ataques de cierta envergadura.


----------



## Drewcastle (14 Ene 2018)

Just a moment...

Señores aquí teneis INS Ecosystem disponible en etherdelta, ni siquiera se puede entrar desde el enlace de coinmarketcap

Lunes dia 15 hay confirmados estos exchanges:
CONFIRMED EXCHANGES:
✅ OKEx - JANUARY 15, 2018, officially announced
✅ Coinrail
✅ Cobinhood
✅ Livecoin
✅ Mercatox
✅ HitBTC

Mi pregunta es, es buen momento para comprar antes de que salga en esos exchanges, o habrá dumpeo de los que financiaron la ICO?


----------



## Divad (14 Ene 2018)

[youtube]17FvptuKjR0[/youtube]

Muy bueno!la solución al show vendrá de la mano de @AragonProject y @KRLS aprovechará el paso de Estonia en las #Criptomonedas con @CrowdCoinage para hacer lo mismo Què és SmartCAT?. SmartCatalonia … (ligado a @ethereumproject ) con criptoparaiso creciendo @CROATcoin Cambiad de barco

añado a otro figura que dará la cara @licuende cuando la TV diga: Entrad a las #criptomonedas corred!!! Vuestros ahorros valdrán - y tendrán - sentido cambiarlos... Habrá una #RBU + chapas gratis por hacer cualquier cosa o llevar publicad #NoChipcriptomonedas Disfrutad del show

Twitter
Twitter

David Lozano - Muy bueno!

:rolleye:

---------- Post added 14-ene-2018 at 04:56 ----------




Drewcastle dijo:


> Just a moment...
> 
> Señores aquí teneis INS Ecosystem disponible en etherdelta, ni siquiera se puede entrar desde el enlace de coinmarketcap
> 
> ...



Le voy a meter fichas! Gracias!


----------



## Divad (14 Ene 2018)

Brutal! :: 
INS Ecosystem - The Grocery Industry, Reinvented

Vaya fichajes! 
https://www.linkedin.com/in/dmitryzhulin/
https://www.linkedin.com/in/pfedchenkov/
https://www.linkedin.com/in/dmitry-gladkov-5a340b22/

Eso sí, está a $6,64


----------



## silverwindow (14 Ene 2018)

Divad dijo:


> Brutal! ::
> INS Ecosystem - The Grocery Industry, Reinvented
> 
> Vaya fichajes!
> ...



Hara que meter chapas,esta lleno de judios y cerebritos, pero es que etherdelta da mucho asco y hay que haserlo poquito a poquito o esperar a hitbtc y pagar algo mas.

El proyecto es brutal.


----------



## Oso Amoroso (14 Ene 2018)

djun dijo:


> ¿Dónde lo pone?
> En el enlace que yo he dejado no pone eso.
> coss.io
> 
> ...




La verdad es que habia operado con el exchange pero nunca habia sacado nada y al ver ésto me he preocupado asi qeu he probado a sacar unos OMG ( 20 concretamente) que habia comprado a mi billetera Exodus y en media hora ya lo tenia, no estoy verificado pero para evitar problemas futuros y demas voy a ir haciendo el proceso para el Basic Plus por lo que pueda venir.


----------



## Divad (14 Ene 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Hara que meter chapas,esta lleno de judios y cerebritos, pero es que etherdelta da mucho asco y hay que haserlo poquito a poquito o esperar a hitbtc y pagar algo mas.
> 
> El proyecto es brutal.



Qué horror comprar! Es para coger a los listos que han montado semejante mierda y ponerlos a trabajar para que hagan algo más práctico.

Me las mandaré a cobinhood y miraré de surfearla ahora que está recién salida al ruedo :rolleye:


----------



## Oso Amoroso (14 Ene 2018)

Divad dijo:


> Me las mandaré a cobinhood y miraré de surfearla ahora que está recién salida al ruedo :rolleye:



Habra una volatilidad brutal esas primeras horas, ya tienes huevos para surfear en esas condiciones .......yo si no quereis problemas por 30$/unidad os vendo unas cuantas ahora mismo :XX:


----------



## silverwindow (14 Ene 2018)

DENT se hunde en el abismo de Helm


----------



## Divad (14 Ene 2018)

Oso Amoroso dijo:


> Habra una volatilidad brutal esas primeras horas, ya tienes huevos para surfear en esas condiciones .......yo si no quereis problemas por 30$/unidad os vendo unas cuantas ahora mismo :XX:



Pues viendo que iba a ser okex la primera y para validarte no solo tienes que hacer el paripé sino que encima tienes que escribirle lo siguiente:



> 4. manuscript:I certify that all actions taken on OKEX are my own operation. I acknowledge all purpose and functions of my actions and I confirm to bear all consequences of actions taken on my account, including but not limited to the legal liability of any money laundering, participating in pyramid schemes, or illegal exchanges.
> (Please sign your name and enter the date)



Menuda tocada de pelotas. 

Eso sí, el apalancamiento x20 es tentador :baba: pero le van a dar mucho por culo tanto paripé ::

Me la surfeo en etherdelta, primera parada 0.019999 primer premio de 9,581 ETH :XX: Veré sí se lo curran los listos : 8:


----------



## silverwindow (14 Ene 2018)

Divad dijo:


> Pues viendo que iba a ser okex la primera y para validarte no solo tienes que hacer el paripé sino que encima tienes que escribirle lo siguiente:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yo ya lo escribi, menuda parrafada.
Hsta los webs de hacer el paripe con las fotitos y lso papeles.


----------



## Divad (14 Ene 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> DENT se hunde en el abismo de Helm



Es normal querer ver nuestras fichas subir, subir y que sigan subiendo... dado el caso que bajase tendría que ser en el segundo que dejas de mirar... pero como no es así, sino que todo lo que sube, tiende a bajar... De lo contrario el juego sería absurdo y para ello los bots balancean las criptos.

Es una putada que baje, claro, pero si haces hold te da lo mismo. Si te ha cogido surfeando es el riesgo que se corre 

Si te sirve de consuelo, me quedé pillado surfeando la ola de Dent con los buenos beneficios que me ha dado, al igual que xvg,... eso sí, con las olas surfeadas cumpliré con la regla de oro: vender solo en beneficio 

---------- Post added 14-ene-2018 at 08:08 ----------

Usando la misma cuenta metamask, diría que es una versión mejorada de ed 
Just a moment... :XX:


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit (14 Ene 2018)

Y kraken volvió de las profundidades... Y como compensación 15 dias de free trading. 
No se si sacarlo todo y pasarme a binance pero estos dias un desasosiego que no es sano...
Cuidado con los exchanges piruleros.


----------



## Divad (14 Ene 2018)

Añado: el soporte de INS está en 0.0045 con 10k chapas 45 ETH
Just a moment...


----------



## juli (14 Ene 2018)

Divad dijo:


> Brutal! ::
> INS Ecosystem - The Grocery Industry, Reinvented
> 
> Vaya fichajes!
> ...



EN el TOP de Advisors, a la derecha de un fundador de Bancor, el tal Michael Terpin que puso Triggers/Blocksafe patas arriba ( quema de coins, cambio de plataforma madre, Mnodes...). El elemento éste monta ICOs de caché como churrerías.

Los asesores son de relumbrón, sí...y el equipo, del perfil Taas, Sonm, etc..buena parte de Europa del este, aunque hay un mix de todo , éso sí compartiendo curriculums en Goldman Satchs, etc... ( aquí se ve perfectamente la milongaza del "mundo de bloques & banderitas" que le cascan a la borregada ).

En fin, que los programadores machacas tenían cartel de la India...pero en Ucrania,Rusia o por ahí...no veas la manada de cerebrines que hay... ni las multinacionales castuzas a cuyas órdenes curran.

---------- Post added 14-ene-2018 at 09:25 ----------




silverwindow dijo:


> DENT se hunde en el abismo de Helm



La entrada de primeros de año se la ha zampado ya...y LA MITAD de la pasta del proyecto. :8: ::

Como no rebote pronto tiene una caída descomunal...

De las ceroceristas se salta en marcha tras cumplir los objetivos con los que se debe entrar en la mano. Siempre. Esperemos que el personal haya hecho caso y los ROI debidos.


----------



## -bubble- (14 Ene 2018)

El proyecto de INS como crypto puede subir mucho, pero me falta otra parte que no veo:

INS trata de eliminar a los supermercados de la compra diaria y que los usuarios obtengamos los productos directamente desde el mayorista a través de la app de INS. Es como un supermercado online.

- ¿Hacer frente a Juan Roig con Mercadona?¿O a Carrefour? 

- ¿Donde están los almacenes y la logística de INS para llevar a cabo la distribución de esos productos en todo el planeta? La parte soft es importante pero lo anterior es muchísimo más aún.

Ahora mismo creo que un mayorista prefiere vender a Mercadona o Carrefour un millón de detergentes que no un detergente a una sola persona.

Tiene pinta que intenten hacer un AMAZON de la distribución alimentaria. Pero sin ver la parte real del proyecto (naves, empresas asociadas de tranportes, control de producto dentro del almacen, etc.) aun dudo, porque sigue siendo la parte que me falta. 

Todo esto lo digo por experiencia propia, ya que estuve trabajando bastantes años en la parte logística de este sector.

Pero vamos, seguro que sin tener en cuenta lo que he mencionado, la cripto en sí sube como la espuma.

Si me equivoco, corregidme.


----------



## Donald Draper (14 Ene 2018)

Hola, 
he estado echando un ojo a Bee Token, por asi decirlo, AirBNB basado en smart contracts. Hay gente de FB, Uber, Google allí; echad un vistazo a ver qué os parece.

The Bee Token | Decentralized Home Sharing Network


----------



## trancos123 (14 Ene 2018)

Donald Draper dijo:


> Hola,
> he estado echando un ojo a Bee Token, por asi decirlo, AirBNB basado en smart contracts. Hay gente de FB, Uber, Google allí; echad un vistazo a ver qué os parece.
> 
> The Bee Token | Decentralized Home Sharing Network



En forocoches hay un grupo de invertir en icos, le han puesto el ojo a beetokens, pero con la cantidad de gente que hay es dificilisimo que puedas comprar en la ico.


----------



## Cui Bono (14 Ene 2018)

-bubble- dijo:


> INS trata de eliminar a los supermercados de la compra diaria y que los usuarios obtengamos los productos directamente desde el mayorista a través de la app de INS. Es como un supermercado online.



No, el producto no, lo que se obtiene directamente del productor (ojo, no necesariamente del mayorista) es el descuento y los "reward" por fidelidad. 

Se usa una cadena blockchain sobre la cadena de distribución, de manera que el productor y/o el mayorista ganan control sobre el feedback de las promociones. No es lo mismo producir gran cantidad (más barato) y sacarla con un gran descuento a ver qué sale que tener una masa fidelizada a la que se dirigen los descuentos, aunque luego se use el canal de ventas habitual. 

De su White Paper: 


> INS will enable manufacturers to create bespoke marketing programs to reward their customers directly.
> These programs run on smart contracts and powered by the INS token as a means of reward.


----------



## hoppe (14 Ene 2018)

Ahora que habláis de INS, supongo que también recibiriais en su día el airdrop, no? Yo al menos tengo varios wallets de eth, con diferentes cantidades, y en todos tengo 777 ins


----------



## djun (14 Ene 2018)

Oso Amoroso dijo:


> La verdad es que habia operado con el exchange pero nunca habia sacado nada y al ver ésto me he preocupado asi qeu he probado a sacar unos OMG ( 20 concretamente) que habia comprado a mi billetera Exodus y en media hora ya lo tenia, no estoy verificado pero para evitar problemas futuros y demas voy a ir haciendo el proceso para el Basic Plus por lo que pueda venir.



¿Tenías habilitado el Segundo Factor de Autentificación para poder sacar tus OMG? Saludos.


----------



## orbeo (14 Ene 2018)

AppCoin

Está ahora a 2.50 +- y solo cotiza en Binance.
Hoy la han listado en Huobi para depósitos y mañana ya se puede tradear.
Se supone que el día 17 sale en OkEX también.

He vendido lo que tenía en TNB que después del subidón me bajó poco por encima del precio de compra y Wabi que le hice un x2.5 más o menos y veo que no se movía estos días, apenas tenía volumen, para meterlo en la AppCoin esta. 

A ver que tal.


----------



## besto (14 Ene 2018)

El miercoles sale raiblocks a binance. 
En las proximas semanas sacan mobile wallet y estan trabajando en exchange a fiat dentro de la app. Tambien nombre nuevo, pasará a llamarse rai en vez de raiblocks.
Esta corregida y la ultima vez que bitcoin corrigio esta se comportó bien. 

Como tema negativo, al ser dag tienen mas dificultades para gestionarla en los exchanges, estan con algun problema en binance en los master nodes q ha hecho que en vez de listarse el lunes se retrase al miercoles.

Yo he vuelto a entrar.


----------



## stiff upper lip (14 Ene 2018)

Divad dijo:


> Añado: el soporte de INS está en 0.0045 con 10k chapas 45 ETH
> Just a moment...



En ese cuadro, ¿Dónde está la resistencia? No parece haber una clara...


----------



## Aknun (14 Ene 2018)

Después de mucho tiempo leyendo el foro, me decido a postear por primera vez para ver si alguien más tiene el ojo echado en ETC, muchas señales de que puede ir bastante arriba.

- Listada en el mayor exchange japonés hace pocos dias

- Airdrop 1:1 a Callisto anunciado para el 5 de Marzo (January Dev Update | Commonwealth - ETC Teams - Media - Releases - Updates - Ethereum Classic)

- Y el chart no podría verse mejor, tras varias semanas de acumulación con mucho volumen ayer ya hubo TK cross y hoy lo que podría ser un breakout de la nube, aunque todavía le queda por superar la resistencia en la que está ahora a @.0032 







*Posibles targets próximos en el chart, algún experto que esté siguiendo la coin que se atreva a opinar?


----------



## trancos123 (14 Ene 2018)

Alguna opinión sobre esta ico?
SETHER | Blockchain


----------



## Oso Amoroso (14 Ene 2018)

djun dijo:


> ¿Tenías habilitado el Segundo Factor de Autentificación para poder sacar tus OMG? Saludos.



No, estaba deshabilitado en ese momento.


----------



## sabueXo (14 Ene 2018)

COSS cerrado por mantenimiento

coss.io - Exchange

Creo que van a implantar el nuevo exchange


----------



## perdido_en_criptos (14 Ene 2018)

Prosigue la orden de compra monstruosa de GTC en gate.io


publicar web gratis

Ha pasado de tener pendientes de comprar 10742 ETH (unos 53 millones de GTC) a 7419 ETH (unos 37 millones de GTC)

La ballena es real, señores.

PD: Y la gráfica de ayer a hoy es un chiste XD



parece hecha con una regla.


----------



## Oso Amoroso (14 Ene 2018)

perdido_en_criptos dijo:


> Prosigue la orden de compra monstruosa de GTC en gate.io
> 
> 
> publicar web gratis
> ...



6874 ETH, va bajando, tendria cojones que tumbasen ese soporte :XX:


----------



## Kukulkam (14 Ene 2018)

Hola a todos, échenle un vistazo a High performance Blockchain HPB, listada en BIBOX, una coin plataforma , supply 37M, 200M$ Mcap, unionpay & Neo partnership, working product,

Esta a unos 10$ , quizá meta algo ahi, tiene una tech única de aceleración de tx por hardware, no me pidais mas info porque acabo de encontrarnela por Telegram en el grupo de wanchain

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## trancos123 (14 Ene 2018)

Oso Amoroso dijo:


> 6874 ETH, va bajando, tendria cojones que tumbasen ese soporte :XX:



Hace una semana vendí el 80% de gtc que tenia pq pensaba q la moneda era una estafa.
Ahora ya no se que pensar.


----------



## paketazo (14 Ene 2018)

Como digo una cosa digo la otra, se supone que mañana se libera testnet de wagerr, y no se ha anticipado gran cosa al respecto.

Hay gente que lleva algunos días intentando contactar con el soporte técnico y no reciben respuesta. Podría no ser nada, pero hay que estar muy atentos a un posible aplazamiento, lo que podría hundir la cotización.

Nunca vendamos la piel del oso antes de cazarlo.

Un slaudo


----------



## haruki murakami (14 Ene 2018)

Parece que nadie quiere destronar al bitcoin..todo se mueve por ahora segun su voluntad....lo dije antes, a mi parecer el 32.4% o 32% de dominancia viene siendo una señal a tener en cuenta (por ahora) 
Igual como decía Divad en Enero hay bajón, la unica que parece revelarse contra el status quo es NEO..a pasitos de bebé..
Eso no quiere decir que ahora le estes perdiendo 17% a Qash...
De todo lo que me tiene jodido es Qlink..ya va casi 38% de perdida... En fin... Hold.


----------



## coolerman (14 Ene 2018)

PRL, QLINK, POE...
Todas en las que invertí bajando día tras día, menudo desastre


----------



## juli (14 Ene 2018)

hoppe dijo:


> Ahora que habláis de INS, supongo que también recibiriais en su día el airdrop, no? Yo al menos tengo varios wallets de eth, con diferentes cantidades, y en todos tengo 777 ins



Santo cagarro...si están a 6 pavos...!!! :8:

...Y yo andaba flixpando con las Xenon , que están a 0,18 !!!

Esto de tener una wallet para cada token de ETH es la puta poya, maifrén !!! juás, juássss !!!


*edito *: Y un supply clitoridiano pa'los tiempos que corren : ...50.000.000 tokens recién salidos y aún sin pumpear . a poco que ésto zumbe, ni te cuento...


----------



## lurker (14 Ene 2018)

hoppe dijo:


> Ahora que habláis de INS, supongo que también recibiriais en su día el airdrop, no? Yo al menos tengo varios wallets de eth, con diferentes cantidades, y en todos tengo 777 ins



te refieres a INS o a INSP? creo que el airdrop fue de INSP que valían para tener bonus en la ico de INS, si no me equivoco...
INS hará airdrop a los holders a final de cada mes de enero a junio de los tokens que sobraron


----------



## juli (14 Ene 2018)

lurker dijo:


> te refieres a INS o a INSP? creo que el airdrop fue de INSP que valían para tener bonus en la ico de INS, si no me equivoco...
> INS hará airdrop a los holders a final de cada mes de enero a junio de los tokens que sobraron



Éso encaja...esta promo no es posible.


----------



## hoppe (14 Ene 2018)

lurker dijo:


> te refieres a INS o a INSP? creo que el airdrop fue de INSP que valían para tener bonus en la ico de INS, si no me equivoco...
> INS hará airdrop a los holders a final de cada mes de enero a junio de los tokens que sobraron



Pues no estoy seguro, por eso lo comento. El token se llama "INS Promo", 777 unidades.

Dudaría que fuera el "bueno", porque son casi 5000 pavos de regalo.


----------



## Leroy (14 Ene 2018)

coolerman dijo:


> PRL, QLINK, POE...
> Todas en las que invertí bajando día tras día, menudo desastre



Alguna noticia que no sepamos sobre qLink? Yo también ando pillado con qLink y PRL, aunque con esta última no estoy en pérdidas y pienso holdear hasta fin de mes que se supone que es el testnet.


----------



## silverwindow (14 Ene 2018)

INS no hizo airdrop,lo hara entre los holders q hicieron la ico.2 kilikos a repartir.

6,5 pavelios por ins

Se me paso.


----------



## juli (14 Ene 2018)

hoppe dijo:


> Pues no estoy seguro, por eso lo comento. El token se llama "INS Promo", 777 unidades.
> 
> Dudaría que fuera el "bueno", porque son casi 5000 pavos de regalo.



Si te fijas...entre los airdrops, en el panel de etherscan.io hay algunos tokens que te los da con precio...y otros no.

Puede ser que esos airdrops sean para bonus de ICO y otras promos, no en posesión ( a voleo y a cuenta de lo que comenta el otro forero ).

INS no tiene precio en el panel de etherscan.io.


----------



## silverwindow (14 Ene 2018)

Trig q mal ha sentado lo de la bolsa,es un monaco y han sido castigados


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (14 Ene 2018)

Los portafolios lloran y los asustadizos venden hasta sus calzoncillos.


----------



## sabueXo (14 Ene 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Trig q mal ha sentado lo de la bolsa,es un monaco y han sido castigados



Yo lo achaco más a que los hayan quitado de Bittrex. Ahí empezó a bajar.

Que yo sepa, ahora mismo están trabajando en renovar la web y el whitepaper para el 19 de este mes.

También creo que andan haciendo su exchange particular para TRIG o algo similar. Aquí me pierdo un poco. Comentan que no pueden depender de terceros ya que tratan temas de seguridad:

_"
Yesterday at 6:35 PM
@KevinB when trigx exchange is launched will we be able to keep our trigx on that exchange wallet??


KevinB - Yesterday at 6:37 PM
Yes $trigXchange will enable you to keep your $trigx on the exchange - will serve U,S, and non US. Customers.
"_

Febrero exchange:
Roadmap Q1 2018

Están haciendo algo muy grande y están más o menos el principio. Esta es una moneda proyecto a largo plazo, pero si, jode verla a 3,30$ cuando justo antes de la noticia de Bittrex estaba a 9$.


----------



## species8472 (14 Ene 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Como digo una cosa digo la otra, se supone que mañana se libera testnet de wagerr, y no se ha anticipado gran cosa al respecto.
> 
> Hay gente que lleva algunos días intentando contactar con el soporte técnico y no reciben respuesta. Podría no ser nada, pero hay que estar muy atentos a un posible aplazamiento, lo que podría hundir la cotización.
> 
> ...



Ayer reconfirmaron en discord que el 15 sigue en pie, aunque conocíendolos será el 15 hora de samoa...

Yo no me preocuparía. Mañana sacan la blockchain, masternodos y poco más. Prácticamente un fork de Dash, no es inventar la rueda.

El error de retrarsarse cuando ayer dijeron que iban en plazo sería mayúsculo e inecesario.


----------



## paketazo (14 Ene 2018)

species8472 dijo:


> Ayer reconfirmaron en discord que el 15 sigue en pie, aunque conocíendolos será el 15 hora de samoa...
> 
> Yo no me preocuparía. Mañana sacan la blockchain, masternodos y poco más. Prácticamente un fork de Dash, no es inventar la rueda.
> 
> El error de retrarsarse cuando ayer dijeron que iban en plazo sería mayúsculo e inecesario.



Yo mantengo mi potencial masternodo, hice mi ROI hace ya semanas, y ahora dejo todo en free ride.

He estado mirando las ordenes en waves dex, y no hay duda que las están bajando forzadamente, meten paquetes enormes que saben nadie comprará para hacer saltar stops y crear pánico.

Prefiero ver bajar una coin antes de liberar noticias a verla pumpear, pues el sentimiento contrario funciona cojonudo en estos mercados tan volátiles.

Un saludo


----------



## Patanegra (14 Ene 2018)

se puede comprar INS en etherdelta? no lo veo.


----------



## Cui Bono (14 Ene 2018)

¿Entraríais en Ripple? ¿A qué precio? Parece ostiarse buscando los 0.5-0.8$.
Ripple (XRP) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap


----------



## juli (14 Ene 2018)

A mí al final me salió bien lo de vender a 6 pavos...por el bloqueo de Bittrex. ( mala leche y mucha folla ).

He recuperado mis Mnodes al 60% de coste.

Y no tengo el menor miedo de que Triggers pete...aunque lo haga. Me lo creería si lo viera.

Ya os dije que el tiburón éste de las ICO , Bussiness Angels, etc...Michael Terpin , apareció en verano y puso todo patas arriba. La quema fueron 2/3 del supply, nada menos. Éso es llegar a un sitio y que te digan : "Pónme ésto a andar !!! )

Luego Mnodes, una cadena paralela...es mucho a la vez, OK...pero yo no creo que sea improvisado. 

EL producto es super comercial, muy particular, el sector también...tienen exmilitares de grado el el team, advisors de primera...saben que pueden petarlo con facilidad. 

Yo espero que zumbe y DE LO LINDO...en absoluto que se vaya al tacho. ( también vengo desde centimillos y éso da su paz...pero siempre lo he visto así - si no la viera especial, sencillamente habría puesto punto final tras soltar unos Modes a los qque les metí casi un x30 - .

Lo que comenta Sabuexo del echange propio, igual...yo más creo que creen una cascada de servicios con facilidad ...el sector de las armas en USA es brutal, su comunidad, enorme...Y las comunidades van a jugar un papel crucial en la limpia que seguirá al burbujón de este año.

En fin...la torta te la puedes comer...igual que con cualquiera. Yo no lo espero, éso sí.

---------- Post added 14-ene-2018 at 15:16 ----------

Mybit como un tiro...( ésos sí que me descolocan )...anuncian streaming en youtube para mañana a la tarde.

Twitter

A ésos sí que les tengo miedo...zánganos y herméticos como no hay 2 ...Éso sí, con la cotización en un punto alucinante con el supply que tienen. Como haya respaldo real a ese proyecto ( está TODO por dilucidar - patrones de uso del token, quema o no de un supply igual al actual...- )...el pelotazo puede ser de los de récord...con un proyecto serio, tres cifras en ésto son nada, un chasquear de dedos.

Ojo...no los doy por sentado...ni muchísimo menos.Está un precio considerable dado el pírrico feedback de los pollos...


----------



## sabueXo (14 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> A mí al final me salió bien lo de vender a 6 pavos...por el bloqueo de Bittrex. ( mala leche y mucha folla ).
> 
> He recuperado mis Mnodes al 60% de coste.
> 
> ...



En Discord les veo muy seguros del proyecto y humildes a los de TRIG. Piden perdón por sus errores cuando los hay y explican temas de vez en cuando sobre el proyecto.

Hablan bastante y no se esconden, aunque les falla el hecho de calmar a las masas cuando algo se sale de lo común (léase Bittrex). Necesitan más marketing.

Comentaron que el precio bajo de TRIG no es agradable, pero que se centran en el futuro y seguir trabajando para que el precio suba por si solo.

Parece que tienen muchos frentes abiertos y la gente les mostró su enfado por no actualizar roadmap, web, etc. Ellos piden disculpas y toman nota.

Creo que están hasta arriba de trabajo porque el proyecto avanza, más empresas contactan con ellos y el trabajo se acumula. 

Necesitan organizarse un poco vamos...

A las 5:30AM en EEUU mandaron unas imágenes del diseño que están trabajando para los logos de las nuevas empresas que están creando para montar todo el tinglado. Se ve que trabajan y no pasan del tema.

También se les comunicó que no den noticias que luego tardan 1 mes en hacerse realidad. Hace un par de días anunciaron el "torneo" de Binance y todavía no ha salido.


----------



## plus ultra (14 Ene 2018)

trancos123 dijo:


> Hace una semana vendí el 80% de gtc que tenia pq pensaba q la moneda era una estafa.
> Ahora ya no se que pensar.





coolerman dijo:


> PRL, QLINK, POE...
> Todas en las que invertí bajando día tras día, menudo desastre



Solo es por comentar,lo que mas de una vez he dicho que para que unos ganen otros pierden,cuando alguien pregunta como sube todo, que aqui nunca se pierde pues aqui esta la demostración,todos en algún momento hemos quedados atrapados con algo y las perdidas serán mayores cuando por malas noticias las estampidas sean mayores.



cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Los portafolios lloran y los asustadizos venden hasta sus calzoncillos.



La manera de ganar dinero es comprar cuando corre la sangre en las calles.John D. Rockefeller


----------



## silverwindow (14 Ene 2018)

Neo imparapla a viento y marea,lastima no haber llenado mucho mas el carro


----------



## juli (14 Ene 2018)

KyberNetwork , zumbando fuerte en el nicho de Dez exchanges ...empiezo a pikotearle y si hay barrido cerca y dumpea, en 2 ó 3 pavos, entro con tó lo gordo.

Tienen alianza declarada con ENIGMA hace meses y parece que serán el exchange descentralizado de cabecera en Catalyst , la plataforma de ENIGMA, que va a ofrecer de todo Y SECRETO ( La liquidez y préstamos, parece que correrán por parte de LendETH , según anunciaron hace días ..).

2 patas MUY importantes del banco , dentro de su meneo comercial hacia SHitland ( liquidez & coins ). Estuve pipeando cosas ayer y doinde empezarán a aparecer aplicaciones y alianzas a manta, va a ser en las farmacéuticas y sector de atención médica, 2 terrenos en los que el secreto y la privacidad no es que sean oro, es que su violación se castiga con prisión...y toneladas de Fiat en los tribunales USA. ENIGMA va a saco.

EL nivelón de privacidad al que parece estar apuntando esta gente es absolutamente TOP. Nada de moneditas anónimas de los juegos reunidos Geyper... ( De hecho, el nicho de la privacidad de su producto no va al tópico de los pagos por actividades ilegales visto hasta ahora , sino en facilitar telecomunicaciones dentro del estricto cumplimiento de la ley en asuntos de alta confidencialidad . O sea, instituciones públicas & empresones de relumbrón insáiz ).

Recordemos que el proyecto lleva 3 años dando vueltas por el MIT ...y es de esperar que la puesta de largo a la que estamos asistiendo esté de lo más calculada para un asalto a su nicho en toda regla.


----------



## sabueXo (14 Ene 2018)

Ese Mercatox!! 3-4 días ya con DASH atrapado.

Y tienen la cara de decir que estña arregaldo. FALSO!

Just a moment...


----------



## Pirro (14 Ene 2018)

species8472 dijo:


> Ayer reconfirmaron en discord que el 15 sigue en pie, aunque conocíendolos será el 15 hora de samoa...
> 
> Yo no me preocuparía. Mañana sacan la blockchain, masternodos y poco más. Prácticamente un fork de Dash, no es inventar la rueda.
> 
> El error de retrarsarse cuando ayer dijeron que iban en plazo sería mayúsculo e inecesario.



No es un fork de Dash exactamente. Hasta donde sé, Dash funciona con PoW y según el WP de WGR, el proyecto será PoS puro. 

El pastiche en su funcionamiento creo que tendrá más parecido a NXT que a Dash.


----------



## juli (14 Ene 2018)

Pirro dijo:


> No es un fork de Dash exactamente. Hasta donde sé, Dash funciona con PoW y según el WP de WGR, el proyecto será PoS puro.
> 
> El pastiche en su funcionamiento creo que tendrá más parecido a NXT que a Dash.



Mojón ya puede decir misa. Todos los desarrolladores no pueden estar la inopia, joder...

EL que proponga un POS niqueláo (o sucedáneo válido), peta la banca.

Es el fucking Santo Grial 2018.


----------



## Pirro (14 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Mojón ya puede decir misa. Todos los desarrolladores no pueden estar la inopia, joder...
> 
> EL que proponga un POS niqueláo, peta la banca.



Yo entiendo la postura de Mojón, sin entrar en las vicistudes técnicas. El PoS de momento requiere un equipo de devs tocando la batuta y eso, para algo que aspire a ser el "nuevo Bitcoin" es simplemente inadmisible. No hay "descentralización real", sino cierto grado de descentralización, muy limitado.

Ahora bien, ese mismo esquema sí que puede resultar cojonudo para un proyecto que lejos de querer ser "el nuevo Bitcoin" aspira a ser la primera casa de apuestas de registro anónimo que utilizará la blockchain como elemento vertebrador de los derechos y obligaciones de las partes en liza. Ahí no me parece aberrante cierto grado de centralización, pues ya hablamos de lisa y llanamente una empresa privada que ofrece un servicio. 

Al menos yo eso sí lo compro.

Juer, y hoy pringo doce horacas en turno de noche. Se me va a quemar la huella de darle al F5...


----------



## lurker (14 Ene 2018)

Ojo con INS en etherdelta, están diciendo los admins en Telegram que INS no ha sido listado en ED y que no lo apoyan, así que cuidadín. El list oficial es mañana en OKEX


----------



## silverwindow (14 Ene 2018)

Al bitcoño lo veo muy mal la verdad, tocando los 12 y perdiendo pasta por todos los abujeros.Aunque la estocada parece general,luego no recupera tan bien.
A mi me huele a que los holders estan pasando pastuki a otras alts, que ya se ven el marron.

Da cierta penita ver al gigante caer,pero la naturaleza es cruel.

Raiblocks en picado.


----------



## haruki murakami (14 Ene 2018)

Porque están meneando tanto el arbol? Está más que claro que los holders de ethereum, Dash, Bcash, Ripple, IOTA, Dash y mucho menos los de Bitcoin..no van a vender sus coins...


----------



## orbeo (14 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Porque están meneando tanto el arbol? Está más que claro que los holders de ethereum, Dash, Bcash, Ripple, IOTA, Dash y mucho menos los de Bitcoin..no van a vender sus coins...



Mucha gente que no tiene plusvalías gordas incluso está en pérdidas a estos precios no va a aguantar sin vender


----------



## Donald Draper (14 Ene 2018)

Cojones, menos mal que no entré en XRB la semana pasada...al final tendré que agradecer que los de KuCoin sean lentos con mi incidencia allí.

Precios de segundas rebajas, a por ellas.


----------



## juli (14 Ene 2018)

Pirro dijo:


> Yo entiendo la postura de Mojón, sin entrar en las vicistudes técnicas. El PoS de momento requiere un equipo de devs tocando la batuta y eso, para algo que aspire a ser el "nuevo Bitcoin" es simplemente inadmisible. No hay "descentralización real", sino cierto grado de descentralización, muy limitado.
> 
> Ahora bien, ese mismo esquema sí que puede resultar cojonudo para un proyecto que lejos de querer ser "el nuevo Bitcoin" aspira a ser la primera casa de apuestas de registro anónimo que utilizará la blockchain como elemento vertebrador de los derechos y obligaciones de las partes en liza. Ahí no me parece aberrante cierto grado de centralización, pues ya hablamos de lisa y llanamente una empresa privada que ofrece un servicio.
> 
> ...



Yo la entiendo y , en cuanto a criterio técnico, agradezco -tampoco tengo el suficiente para saber cuán riguroso y cuán ascuasardinista será en sus razonamientos, pero OK - ...y además de éso, pillo perfectamente , por el ejemplo de Mamá Pato de Michinato, que es un sistema en bragas actualmente. Acepto los juicios de los que saben y listo...jamás lo he discutido.

Pero , aparte de éso, un par de cosas :

- Una , práctica : Si alguien convencido del medio y proviniendo además de la escuela bitcoñera como tú, tiene sus salvedades...imagínate una borregada toalmente al margen de esas entelequias : En cuanto se juegeun 4 pelas, les importara 4 poyas la centralización o no del asunto ( en su caso, creo que hasta la perferirían...y aún en caso de cierta oposición...es algo perfectamete "vendible" por quienes fueran a cortar el queso a cambio de "seguridad oficial").

- Y la otra, que era la que le comentaba a él, rigurosamente técnica y/o estratégica : Hay demasiado insider en el ajo empujando por ese tipo de solución como para que íntegramente , o en un mix, no termine en resultados sobre la mesa.
*
En Tech uí trást*, maifrén... ( y no hace falta mucha brasa para asumir ese slogan por aquí, creo)


----------



## haruki murakami (14 Ene 2018)

Dash se mueve al compás del bitcoin...no sale del rango de los 7.5m y 7.6millones de satoshis....


----------



## arras2 (14 Ene 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> Mucha gente que no tiene plusvalías gordas incluso está en pérdidas a estos precios no va a aguantar sin vender



Yo estoy en pérdidas en algunas. 50% en tres y 20% en otras tres... Para recuperar eso necesito un x2! Se que es difícil por no decir imposible. Aún así no voy a venderlas por qué vengo llorado. En otras estoy verde pero no por mucho. Me salva un poco la diversificación, pero tengo tres cadáveres que me va a costar recuperarlos.

Si lo miro desde el punto de vista dólar, estoy bastante positivo, pero vs eth para nada. Es lo que tiene que zumbe la moneda de la que has tomado prestado.

Además dash, en cotización no está muy pletórica precisamente. Paciencia y confiar en que los proyectos sean serios.


----------



## Divad (14 Ene 2018)

lurker dijo:


> Ojo con INS en etherdelta, están diciendo los admins en Telegram que INS no ha sido listado en ED y que no lo apoyan, así que cuidadín. El list oficial es mañana en OKEX



No me cuadra la información;

La dirección la citan ellos mismos en su web
INS Ecosystem - The Grocery Industry, Reinvented
incluso en whitepaper
https://ins.world/INS-ICO-Whitepaper.pdf

La han expandido como la polvora
#0x5b2e4a700dfbc560061e957edec8f6eeeb74a320 - Buscar con Google

Me huele a que quieren bajarle el valor, puedes contrastar que sean admins? Algunas capturas para mirar quienes son?

Las mantengo en el mismo techo


He visto otros techos justo debajo, igual fijo nuevo techo 8:

---------- Post added 14-ene-2018 at 17:35 ----------




perdido_en_criptos dijo:


> Prosigue la orden de compra monstruosa de GTC en gate.io
> 
> 
> publicar web gratis
> ...



Los bots del sistema están diciendo que venda quien quiera pero de ahí no baja :: Se follan criptolandia como les da la gana :XX:

Has mirado si tiene un techo similar?


----------



## StalkerTlön (14 Ene 2018)

Yo compré XRB y DENT bastante barato, pero vaya bajonazo han pegado ambas esta semana. A ver si Raiblocks se anima con la entrada en Binance. Dent hasta que febrero que salga la aplicación de Android.


----------



## Divad (14 Ene 2018)

Además, el mercado que se han montado tipo Amazon está funcionando en algunas ciudades
INS Ecosystem - The Grocery Industry, Reinvented


----------



## perdido_en_criptos (14 Ene 2018)

Divad dijo:


> No me cuadra la información;
> 
> La dirección la citan ellos mismos en su web
> INS Ecosystem - The Grocery Industry, Reinvented
> ...



PParece ser que la compra masiva se ha debido a que los creadores han hecho una compra de 30m de tokens 

Twitter

opiniones al respecto?


----------



## lurker (14 Ene 2018)

Divad dijo:


> No me cuadra la información;
> 
> La dirección la citan ellos mismos en su web
> INS Ecosystem - The Grocery Industry, Reinvented
> ...




Correcto, son admins, comprobado. Dicen que ese list es unofficial y que recomiendan evitarlo.


----------



## orbeo (14 Ene 2018)

Hoy se viene rumiando en Reddit que mañana es el pago de bonus anuales en Usa al sector bancario.

Justo tal día como mañana (el año pasado) comenzó la senda alcista.


----------



## Parlakistan (14 Ene 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> Hoy se viene rumiando en Reddit que mañana es el pago de bonus anuales en Usa al sector bancario.
> 
> Justo tal día como mañana (el año pasado) comenzó la senda alcista.



A ver si se anima la cosa, que se mueve poco la cotización. 

De las de arriba Neo es la mejor este mes de Enero, ya ha sobrepasado los 150 dólares, no entiendo como Cardano cotiza más, Neo ya tiene hijas.


----------



## Divad (14 Ene 2018)

perdido_en_criptos dijo:


> PParece ser que la compra masiva se ha debido a que los creadores han hecho una compra de 30m de tokens
> 
> Twitter
> 
> opiniones al respecto?



Los listillos fijando un valor de compra y quienes quieran vender sus chapas ellos están encantados de comprarselas... qué manera más absurda de manipular el valor, no?

Bots asesinos que sangran todo criptolandia
Bots creando correcciones en las diferentes criptos
Listillos que fijan compra a precio de risa para después inflar más el precio y vender todo lo que han comprado a precio de ganga.

Eso sí, cuando los bots suben nuestra chapa hasta el más allá mola un montón )



lurker dijo:


> Correcto, son admins, comprobado. Dicen que ese list es unofficial y que recomiendan evitarlo.



En [ANN][ICO] INS ECOSYSTEM - Connecting Consumers and Grocery Manufacturers  también la han difundido

Que venda quien quiera
INS Ecosystem (INS) Historical Data | CoinMarketCap
800k~ de volumen en dos días, ya se lo pueden tragar todo :XX:


----------



## haruki murakami (14 Ene 2018)

Se va animando QLINK...desde ayer en el reddit hay rumores de que se puede gestar una alianza con T-mobile...son rumores.


----------



## Costa2439 (14 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Se va animando QLINK...desde ayer en el reddit hay rumores de que se puede gestar una alianza con T-mobile...son rumores.



Que tiene de especial esa coin?


----------



## juli (14 Ene 2018)

Atentos al cap y los % de ETH ...y al Canibalismo De Nakamoto 2.0 que puede montar .

BTC está a 1000 pavos de petarlo...o claudicar ( que es la lectura que le falta a las alertas del forero haruki murakami...la cruz porque BTC se inhiba en este punto )

Hagan juego...


----------



## sabueXo (14 Ene 2018)

Divad dijo:


> Que venda quien quiera
> INS Ecosystem (INS) Historical Data | CoinMarketCap
> 800k~ de volumen en dos días, ya se lo pueden tragar todo :XX:



¿Podrías por favor explicar que quiere decir este caso para que aprendamos los nuevos? o


----------



## Parlakistan (14 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Atentos al cap y los % de ETH ...y al Canibalismo De Nakamoto 2.0 que puede montar .
> 
> BTC está a 1000 pavos de petarlo...o claudicar.
> 
> Hagan juego...



Yo apuesto a que Bitcoin sube. Lo que está haciendo ahora en la gráfica, una cotización plana después de corrección ya lo ha hecho más veces. Suele tardar 4 semanas o 5, pero luego sigue al alza. 

A Bitcoin lo veo en 40000 en verano y a Ethereum a 4000, creo que aún no le van a arrebatar el trono.


----------



## juli (14 Ene 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Yo apuesto a que Bitcoin sube. Lo que está haciendo ahora en la gráfica, una cotización plana después de corrección ya lo ha hecho más veces. Suele tardar 4 semanas o 5, pero luego sigue al alza.
> 
> A Bitcoin lo veo en 40000 en verano y a Ethereum a 4000, creo que aún no le van a arrebatar el trono.



No me preocupa que suba...sino que vuelva a hundirlo todo...

De hecho, que sólo subiese, sin tener las LN operativas cuando haga pico, sólo diría una cosa : Que habría gastado la última bala canibalista de su extractiva financiación ( y que sería la moneda hás hueca de Shitland : Humo y fiat que se lleva un soplo de aire, máh ná ).


----------



## demadridatuhipoteca (14 Ene 2018)

aprendinversor dijo:


> ¿Que os parece esta coin?
> 
> Experty IO - Calls powered by cryptocurrency - ICO & TGE



La mejor de este inicio de año. Todavía está la whitelist abierta:

Experty.io

S2.


----------



## Divad (14 Ene 2018)

sabueXo dijo:


> ¿Podrías por favor explicar que quiere decir este caso para que aprendamos los nuevos? o



Trato de decir que cada uno haga lo que quiera respecto a la supuesta estafa... A mi no me cuadra la información que proporciona y tampoco aporta ninguna captura. Igual su propósito es que se malvenda para que nadie aproveche el pelotazo de la cripto...

La envidia es muy mala, solo hay que ver a los bitcoñeros pasarse por aquí sacando bilis. Saben que su hilo está por detrás de este hilo y eso que tienen chincheta en el principal... pues es un gran fracaso, por eso los tenemos que ver berrear por aquí.

Bitcoin > respuestas: 5.892 visitas:	543.373
Especulación con altcoins iii > respuestas: 6.344 visitas:	559.127

:


----------



## rubioo (14 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> No me preocupa que suba...sino que vuelva a hundirlo todo...
> 
> De hecho, que sólo subiese, sin tener las LN operativas cuando haga pico, sólo diría una cosa : Que habría gastado la última bala canibalista de su extractiva financiación ( y que sería la moneda hás hueca de Shitland : Humo y fiat que se lleva un soplo de aire, máh ná ).



Bitcoin también se podría llevar por delante el auge de ETH?


----------



## juli (14 Ene 2018)

rubioo dijo:


> Bitcoin también se podría llevar por delante el auge de ETH?



Esa es la "*x*" del asunto : Cuánto hay de BTC dentro...y cuánto de holders (manguerazo bankster included ).

La solución , solo tras el hoxtión...el resto, galgos y podencos.


----------



## Parlakistan (14 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> No me preocupa que suba...sino que vuelva a hundirlo todo...
> 
> De hecho, que sólo subiese, sin tener las LN operativas cuando haga pico, sólo diría una cosa : Que habría gastado la última bala canibalista de su extractiva financiación ( y que sería la moneda hás hueca de Shitland : Humo y fiat que se lleva un soplo de aire, máh ná ).



Yo creo que esto va a ir por fases, unas veces van a subir todas a la vez, otras veces el bitcoin canibalizará a las alts y otras veces las alts van a estar de fiesta y bitcoin parado, pero por norma general el dinero irá a las monedas que lleven tiempo paradas. 

Las LN si funcionan bien lo consolidarian, pero eso no le puede hacer ocupar el espacio de Ethereum, Neo o IOTA, porque las funciones y mercados de estas monedas son únicos.
De hecho veo bien que Bitcoin se consolide, si bitcoin ahora tropieza y cae nos jode a todos, si sigue creciendo, todo el mercado crecerá. 
Ya habrá tiempo de disputarle su supremacía, de momento que se vaya afianzando este mercado y más naciones entren al juego, eso es lo que importa ahora.


----------



## Rauxa (14 Ene 2018)

Alguien entiende la jugada de la señora que la semana pasada vendió su piso en Tarragona por 550.000 euros, en bitcoins?

Le está perdiendo ya un buen pico. Dormirá tranquila? Yo tendría sudores fríos...


----------



## Parlakistan (14 Ene 2018)

Rauxa dijo:


> Alguien entiende la jugada de la señora que la semana pasada vendió su piso en Tarragona por 550.000 euros, en bitcoins?
> 
> Le está perdiendo ya un buen pico. Dormirá tranquila? Yo tendría sudores fríos...



Si espera le saldrá bien la jugada, creo que si ha vendido el piso en bitcoin es porque conoce este mercado. Lo que pasa es que si le ha pillado en un pico la cotización es una putada, cosas de la volatilidad.


----------



## sabueXo (14 Ene 2018)

¿Qué os parece el nuevo exchange de COSS?

coss.io - Exchange


----------



## Rauxa (14 Ene 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Si espera le saldrá bien la jugada, creo que si ha vendido el piso en bitcoin es porque conoce este mercado. Lo que pasa es que si le ha pillado en un pico la cotización es una putada, cosas de la volatilidad.



Hombre, yo entiendo que lo ha metido en bitcoins pq piensa que le sacará una buena tajada, pero ha hecho un all-in en toda regla.

Otra cosa es que luego, el día que repunte, si se ha marcado una estrategia para vender cuando llegue a cierto precio o irá esperando a que la bola se haga más grande sin tener claro cuando vender. Es lo que tiene la avaricia. Para qué vas a vender a 40.000 si pueden subir hasta 60.000? Y los que dicen que puede llegar a 150.000?
Con lo que le ha metido, si el bitcoin se va a 40.000 ella habrá ganado más de 500.000 euros. Es lógico pensar que aspira a ganar más de 1 millón de euros. Pero a ver si se va a quedar con las ganas el día que esto pete.


----------



## Rauxa (14 Ene 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> La jugada es que si alguien cree que el bitcoin se impondrá es irrelevante que esta semana cueste 20000 o baje a 5000..
> 
> Porque a la larga costará mucho más... Para quien crea eso claro.



Está claro, pero los hay que tener cuadrados, para estar perdiendo un 20% (100.000 euros), y estar "tranquilo", aunque mañana le puedas estar sacando 200.000.

Yo me despertaría con sudores a las 4 de la noche para mirar la cotización. Claro que si tengo 10 millones en el banco, me puedo permitir poner 500.000 euros en bitcoins, pero no sé si será el caso de esta vendedora.


----------



## -bubble- (14 Ene 2018)

Si hubiera estado más enterada, lo habría vendido en ethereums. :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## juli (14 Ene 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Yo creo que esto va a ir por fases, unas veces van a subir todas a la vez, otras veces el bitcoin canibalizará a las alts y otras veces las alts van a estar de fiesta y bitcoin parado, pero por norma general el dinero irá a las monedas que lleven tiempo paradas.
> 
> Las LN si funcionan bien lo consolidarian, pero eso no le puede hacer ocupar el espacio de Ethereum, Neo o IOTA, porque las funciones y mercados de estas monedas son únicos.
> De hecho veo bien que Bitcoin se consolide, si bitcoin ahora tropieza y cae nos jode a todos, si sigue creciendo, todo el mercado crecerá.
> Ya habrá tiempo de disputarle su supremacía, de momento que se vaya afianzando este mercado y más naciones entren al juego, eso es lo que importa ahora.



La supremacía son los padres ( lo mejor de que ETH trincara la mayor dominancia sería que los pumps "nutritivos"en exclusiva pasarían a un segundo plano...si no, la misma mierda ! :S )...en mi opinón, y más allá del viejo debate bipolar y manolista de "La blockchain soy yo " , que esperemos desterrado...el mercado puede estar lo suficientemente maduro - ok, excesivo para el bebé...digamos "posicionado" - para llevar sus tempos al margen de BTC ( relativamente, ok...pero nada que ver con la dictadura del pasado ). De todos modos, es una impresión...que, como comento arriba, sólo dilucidaría un barrido PREMIUM.

Que los barridos han pasado a ejecutarse por tramos , como apuntas, está clarinete. Y ojo...que en términos absolutos, se llevan el triple en cada "caricia" que cuando BTC barría TODO hace 6 meses, eh ? ( Esperemos que los perros - de esos drenajes Fiat periódicos - tengan suficiente con ese hueso ).

Por otro lado, que BTC y ETH suban al unísono cada vez que sueltan la correa a un barrido...podría significar que se siguen trincando popsiciones en los 2 sitios. ( Bueno para Shitland, malo para el Canibalismo de Nlkamoto ).

EN fin...palomitas...

*...& "Blockchain que hagan cosas" PÁUA !!!...Yéah !!! *( que ganamox todax )

---------- Post added 14-ene-2018 at 19:44 ----------

A botepronto, creo que el pasapisero quería 550.000 pavos en BITCOINS ...precio EN FIAT recibido en otra divisa...o sea, que nanai...

Además...creo que lo ponía en venta, no que lo vendió

( La noticia , en el sentido y beneficiario que fuese, era una panfletada de libro, vamos...).


----------



## silverwindow (14 Ene 2018)

La señora esta seguramente no vio un bitcoin,ni sabe lo que es,ni le importa, si se hizo a traves de una pasarela tipo bitpay y los euros al momento.
La inmobiliaria se ocupo de todo y la señora cobo 550.000 euros.


----------



## juli (14 Ene 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> La señora esta seguramente no vio un bitcoin,ni sabe lo que es,ni le importa, si se hizo a traves de una pasarela tipo bitpay y los euros al momento.
> La inmobiliaria se ocupo de todo y la señora cobo 550.000 euros.



En ni opinión, la inmomafia kañí está mirando al mercado cripto como miraban a rusos y chinos hace 3 telediarios...la noticia es cosa suya, no de la hipotética dueña/o.

Para anticipar hacia dónde se va a derramar la hiperinflación de Shitland en Españistán, no hace falta ser premio Nobel, vamos... :no:

En en anuncio de Coinbase hezpañó para la Superbowl, ni putas , yates, ni hoxtiax...un pagafantas con un daikri y su Manoli chapoteando en la pisci...como un reloj, vamos...


----------



## besto (14 Ene 2018)

Hay pared de 60 btc en venta en bitgrail. Si alguno quiere raiblocks es buena oportunidad para cargar.


----------



## juli (14 Ene 2018)

Pufff...estoy cargando Litecoins como loca, Maripuri...

Jroña que jroña...


----------



## fary (14 Ene 2018)

si tuviereis que meter una cantidad a dia de hoy y no moverla en un año, eligiriais bitcoin, litecoin o ethereum?


----------



## arras2 (14 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Pufff...estoy cargando Litecoins como loca, Maripuri...
> 
> Jroña que jroña...



¿Inminente?¿Tipo jroña que jroña de paccoin?

Es q la última vez fue empacho quien lo pilló.


----------



## juli (14 Ene 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> ¿Inminente?¿Tipo jroña que jroña de paccoin?
> 
> Es q la última vez fue empacho quien lo pilló.



Inminente ? Ni idea...LTC no funciona así...pero cuando "el mercáo" se olvide del lío de Lee con Coinbase y su suelta de todas sus coins...toca un x2 ó x3 de libro...ahora, ni idea de cuándo... ( ese día, volquete de la mitad a Dash o ETH y todo fino...)

En paccoin...yo ya dije clarito cuando salí, maifrén. Y hasta fue tras varios días de chapa sobre lo peligrosillo que se estaba poniendo... pero vamos, que un día se me puede olvidar perfectamente, no me voy a comer la bola por éso... 

Yo digo lo que hago...los demás, que hagan lo que les salga del nardo...


*edito : * que se me ha quedáo hasta mal cuerpo, coño... en fin, el empacho no sería tuyo : El post de "piés pa'que os quiero, me lo agradeciste tú ".

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showpost.php?p=21052540&postcount=5005


----------



## arras2 (14 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Inminente ? Ni idea...LTC no funciona así...pero cuando "el mercáo" se olvide del lío de Lee con Coinbase y su suelta de todas sus coins...toca un x2 ó x3 de libro...ahora, ni idea de cuándo... ( ese día, volquete de la mitad a Dash o ETH y todo fino...)
> 
> En paccoin...yo ya dije clarito cuando salí, maifrén. Y hasta fue tras varios días de chapa sobre lo peligrosillo que se estaba poniendo... pero vamos, que un día se me puede olvidar perfectamente, no me voy a comer la bola por éso...
> 
> Yo digo lo que hago...los demás, que hagan lo que les salga del nardo...



Esta meridianamente claro! Quizá me he expresado mal. Quería decir que con paccoin hiciste y transmitiste la perfección cuando subirse y cuando tirarse en marcha! Además fuiste avisando cuando se acercaba la zona roja.

Gracias por comentar tus movimientos. Si tuviera remanente me metía de cabeza.


----------



## juli (14 Ene 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> Esta meridianamente claro! Quizá me he expresado mal. Quería decir que con paccoin hiciste y transmitiste la perfección cuando subirse y cuando tirarse en marcha! Además fuiste avisando cuando se acercaba la zona roja.
> 
> Gracias por comentar tus movimientos. Si tuviera remanente me metía de cabeza.



joder, sorry...me he sentido de puta pena...

a ver...que yo entro aquí a postear y a pasármelo lo mejor posible. Soy un forero como quince mil...y ya.

Intento soltar lo que leo por ahí...y lo que hago, ok ? Y si me equivoco, como tantas veces, me eqivoco con lo mío.

Un saludo. y suerte. 

___________________________________

LTC pumpea a golpes...se puede tirar MESES sin moverse...y hasta bajando.

Pero siempre le zumba al final.


----------



## Oso Amoroso (14 Ene 2018)

Joder, ya me han verificado en el exchange de Coss, han tardado menos de un dia, debe de ser mi record con mucha diferencia.........puta madre, ya puedo sacar mis decenas de millones de euros en cryptos para las putas y los barcos :Aplauso:

Edito: Lo que me extraña es qeu se supone que ahora estrenaban nueva UI, yo lo sigo viendo igual que siempre.


----------



## arras2 (14 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> joder, sorry...me he sentido de puta pena...
> 
> a ver...que yo entro aquí a postear y a pasármelo lo mejor posible. Soy un forero como quince mil...y ya.
> 
> ...



Tranqui! Es que a veces me expreso de puta pena.

Yo cambié mis LTC por DASH hace un mes. He ido siguendo y las dos se han movido similar (+-10%). ni he ganado ni perdido con el cambio hasta hoy.

Antes de ayer estaban clavadas al cambio que hice(ni 0.5% de diferencia), pero ayer LTC zumbó un rato y el volumen ha crecido. Llevo todo el día viendo como recupera muy bien y con la sensación que será la siguiente en pumpear. 12 mil millones de cap parece poco viendo a ripple...

Suerte, aunque no la necesitas jajaja. Aún recuerdo lo de ltc plus... Fue brutal.


----------



## plus ultra (14 Ene 2018)

Oso Amoroso dijo:


> Joder, ya me han verificado en el exchange de Coss, han tardado menos de un dia, debe de ser mi record con mucha diferencia.........puta madre, ya puedo sacar mis decenas de millones de euros en cryptos para las putas y los barcos :Aplauso:
> 
> Edito: Lo que me extraña es qeu se supone que ahora estrenaban nueva UI, yo lo sigo viendo igual que siempre.



Permiten el retiro a FIAT?


----------



## lurker (14 Ene 2018)

Divad dijo:


> Trato de decir que cada uno haga lo que quiera respecto a la supuesta estafa... A mi no me cuadra la información que proporciona y tampoco aporta ninguna captura. Igual su propósito es que se malvenda para que nadie aproveche el pelotazo de la cripto...
> 
> La envidia es muy mala, solo hay que ver a los bitcoñeros pasarse por aquí sacando bilis. Saben que su hilo está por detrás de este hilo y eso que tienen chincheta en el principal... pues es un gran fracaso, por eso los tenemos que ver berrear por aquí.
> 
> ...



Yo no he dicho que sea estafa, solo he comentado aquí lo que un admin del grupo oficial de Telegram ha resaltado en negrita y en mayúsculas, y no pongo captura porque es un engorro pasarlas al pc que es donde foreo . Por cierto, no tengo ningún interés en el FUD, tengo mis INS adquiridas con bonus en ICO a buen recaudo en la wallet de mew.

.......

Voise a 1080sat, de momento aguantando y subiendo poco a poco en volumen. Esta semana la meten a un exchange top5 y están trabajando en la app para móviles, puede dar un buen arreón. A ver como evoluciona...


----------



## trancos123 (14 Ene 2018)

lurker dijo:


> Yo no he dicho que sea estafa, solo he comentado aquí lo que un admin del grupo oficial de Telegram ha resaltado en negrita y en mayúsculas, y no pongo captura porque es un engorro pasarlas al pc que es donde foreo . Por cierto, no tengo ningún interés en el FUD, tengo mis INS adquiridas con bonus en ICO a buen recaudo en la wallet de mew.
> 
> .......
> 
> Voise a 1080sat, de momento aguantando y subiendo poco a poco en volumen. Esta semana la meten a un exchange top5 y están trabajando en la app para móviles, puede dar un buen arreón. A ver como evoluciona...



Desde hace una semana llevo un poco de Voise, espero un x2, quizás un x4. Es bastante factible.


----------



## Oso Amoroso (14 Ene 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> Permiten el retiro a FIAT?



No, todavia no esta implementado.


----------



## Parlakistan (14 Ene 2018)

Neo ya a 157 dólares. No se si tomar ya beneficios y pasarme a otra crypto como Dash, IOTA o Litecoin que anden planas desde hace un tiempo en la cotización...Por otro lado lo de siempre, no se hasta donde puede subir y no quiero quedarme fuera...


----------



## arras2 (14 Ene 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Neo ya a 157 dólares. No se si tomar ya beneficios y pasarme a otra crypto como Dash, IOTA o Litecoin que anden planas desde hace un tiempo en la cotización...Por otro lado lo de siempre, no se hasta donde puede subir y no quiero quedarme fuera...



Yo estoy igual que tú pero con qash. Le sacó un buen beneficio y estoy por liquidar y pillar ltc... 

NEO las voy a mantener más.Esperemos que los chinos no hagan cosas raras.


----------



## Divad (14 Ene 2018)

Telegram Web
Escribe recortes en el menú de windows (pulsando tecla win) y tendrás la aplicación para capturar lo que quieras.
tecla win + r y escribe: SnippingTool.exe

Aquí la subes gratis 
ImgBB

Ni 1 minuto :XX:

Si vas cargado y no las vendes... también lo podrías haber mencionado.




lurker dijo:


> Ojo con INS en etherdelta, están diciendo los admins en Telegram que INS no ha sido listado en ED y que no lo apoyan, así que cuidadín. El list oficial es mañana en OKEX





lurker dijo:


> Correcto, son admins, comprobado. Dicen que ese list es unofficial y que recomiendan evitarlo.





lurker dijo:


> Yo no he dicho que sea estafa, solo he comentado aquí lo que un admin del grupo oficial de Telegram ha resaltado en negrita y en mayúsculas, y no pongo captura porque es un engorro pasarlas al pc que es donde foreo . Por cierto, no tengo ningún interés en el FUD, tengo mis INS adquiridas con bonus en ICO a buen recaudo en la wallet de mew.
> 
> .......
> 
> Voise a 1080sat, de momento aguantando y subiendo poco a poco en volumen. Esta semana la meten a un exchange top5 y están trabajando en la app para móviles, puede dar un buen arreón. A ver como evoluciona...



La información de voise también viene del mismo admin o es otro oficial al mando? 8:

Que subirá es un hecho, ya lo comenté el 22 de diciembre
burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showpost.php?p=20962591&postcount=3219

Estaba a $0.010 

Voise (VOISE) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap


----------



## Patanegra (14 Ene 2018)

Sabeis donde pillar Electra (ECA)? dicen que tiene la velocidad de raiblocks con el anonimato de Monero. Low cap y muchos ceros detras de la coma, pero en coinmarketcap no viene el mercado.


----------



## CRÁPULA (14 Ene 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> Sabeis donde pillar Electra (ECA)? dicen que tiene la velocidad de raiblocks con el anonimato de Monero. Low cap y muchos ceros detras de la coma, pero en coinmarketcap no viene el mercado.





Está en Cryptobridge y en Novaexchange creo.. no los conozco


----------



## trancos123 (14 Ene 2018)

demadridatuhipoteca dijo:


> La mejor de este inicio de año. Todavía está la whitelist abierta:
> 
> Experty.io
> 
> S2.



Ni para hipotecarse piden tantos datos !


----------



## lurker (14 Ene 2018)

Divad dijo:


> Telegram Web
> Escribe recortes en el menú de windows (pulsando tecla win) y tendrás la aplicación para capturar lo que quieras.
> tecla win + r y escribe: SnippingTool.exe
> 
> ...



nunca había usado la web de telegram, pero veo que cualquiera puede entrar al grupo de INS y buscar por palabras, por ejemplo "etherdelta" o "avoid unofficial" ... y también es gratis! 

lo de Voise, de su twitter oficial Twitter

Un saludo!


----------



## plus ultra (14 Ene 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> Sabeis donde pillar Electra (ECA)? dicen que tiene la velocidad de raiblocks con el anonimato de Monero. Low cap y muchos ceros detras de la coma, pero en coinmarketcap no viene el mercado.



Ya la habia mencionado por aqui,"creo" puede ser esa de la que te acordaras toda la vida  o no,

CryptoBridge decentralized exchange


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (14 Ene 2018)

La nueva UI de Coss parece que no ha cuajado mucho. Me la esperaba mejor, sigue estando muy lejos de Binance y Kukoin, y hay muchas funciones que las irán implementando más tarde.

Hay incluso gente en Reddit dándoles consejos a los programadores para que mejoren la interfaz, ciertamente tienen trabajo por delante.


----------



## Divad (14 Ene 2018)

lurker dijo:


> nunca había usado la web de telegram, pero veo que cualquiera puede entrar al grupo de INS y buscar por palabras, por ejemplo "etherdelta" o "avoid unofficial" ... y también es gratis!
> 
> lo de Voise, de su twitter oficial Twitter
> 
> Un saludo!



Antes que ponerme a buscar el grupo de telegram me miro white paper y acabo antes, en vez de hacer el papanatas si el ADMIN OFICIAL dice en NEGRITA que la cartera es una estafa... 

Veo que te gusta jugar al despiste o funcionas a medio gas... ves que publican lo siguiente 





Twitter

y como requiere mucho esfuerzo por tu parte... pues nada; voise entra en una exchange del top 5 y arreando :XX:

Gracias por las señales... Tienes alguna otra más que decir pero te da pereza informar? 8::rolleye::XX:


----------



## horik (14 Ene 2018)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> La nueva UI de Coss parece que no ha cuajado mucho. Me la esperaba mejor, sigue estando muy lejos de Binance y Kukoin, y hay muchas funciones que las irán implementando más tarde.
> 
> Hay incluso gente en Reddit dándoles consejos a los programadores para que mejoren la interfaz, ciertamente tienen trabajo por delante.



Y el precio bajando.


----------



## Oso Amoroso (14 Ene 2018)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> La nueva UI de Coss parece que no ha cuajado mucho. Me la esperaba mejor, sigue estando muy lejos de Binance y Kukoin, y hay muchas funciones que las irán implementando más tarde.
> 
> Hay incluso gente en Reddit dándoles consejos a los programadores para que mejoren la interfaz, ciertamente tienen trabajo por delante.



Se supone que para finales de Febrero vuelven a implementar mejoras. Lo que si he visto es que como indican el precio ha bajado, ha aparecido de repente mucho mucho volumen en Coss/BTC en diferentes tramos, no se si una ballena quiere soltar lastre de repente pero es algo rarisimo. Yo de momento voy a comprar a estos precios sin dudarlo un instante.


----------



## rubioo (14 Ene 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Hay una coyuntura que permite ver en el corriente mes, algo Epic; ETH pasando al caimán por encima en el ranking.



A qué te refieres con el caimán? al BTC?


----------



## horik (14 Ene 2018)

Oso Amoroso dijo:


> Se supone que para finales de Febrero vuelven a implementar mejoras. Lo que si he visto es que como indican el precio ha bajado, ha aparecido de repente mucho mucho volumen en Coss/BTC en diferentes tramos, no se si una ballena quiere soltar lastre de repente pero es algo rarisimo. Yo de momento voy a comprar a estos precios sin dudarlo un instante.



Mi pregunta es si con la cuenta básica puedes hacer trading y sacar monedas del exchange?


----------



## stiff upper lip (14 Ene 2018)

Divad dijo:


> Antes que ponerme a buscar el grupo de telegram me miro white paper y acabo antes, en vez de hacer el papanatas si el ADMIN OFICIAL dice en NEGRITA que la cartera es una estafa...
> 
> Veo que te gusta jugar al despiste o funcionas a medio gas... ves que publican lo siguiente
> 
> ...



Buf que burro que soy, no entiendo las implicaciones, puedes ser más claro plis?


----------



## Oso Amoroso (14 Ene 2018)

horik dijo:


> Mi pregunta es si con la cuenta básica puedes hacer trading y sacar monedas del exchange?



Si.......va de culo ahora el exchange, no hay manera de hacer nada.


----------



## Divad (14 Ene 2018)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> Buf que burro que soy, no entiendo las implicaciones, puedes ser más claro plis?



Mirando el código fuente de la página han cazado a voise listada en binance...

Por no pegar el link o la imagen... se lo curra haciéndose el misterioso



lurker dijo:


> Voise a 1080sat, de momento aguantando y subiendo poco a poco en volumen. Esta semana la meten a un *exchange top5 *y están trabajando en la app para móviles, puede dar un buen arreón. A ver como evoluciona...



Si el cansancio es crónico bastaba con facilitar el link y ahorrarse tantas palabras.


----------



## jijito (14 Ene 2018)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> Buf que burro que soy, no entiendo las implicaciones, puedes ser más claro plis?



Esa noticia es de hace dos dias, mira la grafica, ojito no te vayas a quedar en bolas si binance no lo lista.


----------



## paketazo (14 Ene 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Hay una coyuntura que permite ver en el corriente mes, algo Epic; ETH pasando al caimán por encima en el ranking.



No descarto un tercero en discordia.

Estamos viendo muchos cambios arriba, y la mayoría han sido en parte inesperados, me da en la nariz que podríamos ver como dices y ya se ha comentado por aquí a ETH tomando el testigo, y quizá a otra hacer un rally épico que la lleve a hacer un 6X o más y la ponga a la par arriba.


----------



## Oso Amoroso (14 Ene 2018)

Que hostia de Coss, la ballena de turno que compro en la ICO ha decidido recoger beneficios........:XX:







A mi ya no me da para mas, he comprado casi 800 mas en estos niveles doblando practicamente lo que tenia asi que si se la sigue pegando en plan bestia yo voy detras de la cripto :XX:


----------



## sabueXo (14 Ene 2018)

Oso Amoroso dijo:


> Que hostia de Coss, la ballena de turno que compro en la ICO ha decidido recoger beneficios........:XX:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Cómo se puede saber el precio de COSS en ese mismo momento en $?

En Binance por ejemplo, te lo pone, pero con COSS lo miro en coinmarket, que no marca el precio de ese mismo momento...

¿Qué objetivo os habéis puesto en cantidad de COSS?


----------



## juli (14 Ene 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> No descarto un tercero en discordia.
> 
> Estamos viendo muchos cambios arriba, y la mayoría han sido en parte inesperados, me da en la nariz que podríamos ver como dices y ya se ha comentado por aquí a ETH tomando el testigo, y quizá a otra hacer un rally épico que la lleve a hacer un 6X o más y la ponga a la par arriba.


----------



## turminator (14 Ene 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> Sabeis donde pillar Electra (ECA)? dicen que tiene la velocidad de raiblocks con el anonimato de Monero. Low cap y muchos ceros detras de la coma, pero en coinmarketcap no viene el mercado.



Buenas, después de varios meses leyendos, os me animo a escribir en este debate. Hace unas semanas me estuve mirando seriamente ECA, justo por ese motivo Lowcap y moneda barata, pensé que seria buena oportunidad de inversión.

Al final, no lo hice y me alegro de no haberlo echo. Al parecer ECA solo se comercializaba en coinsmarkets.com y otro exchange que no permitia registro.

Al parecer coinsmarkets ha cerrado sus cuentas y los usuarios estan empezando a movilizarse. Alguien descubrió que la web de ECA llevabe codigo fuente igual que la web de coinsmarkets.com por lo que se habló que eran los mismos. SCAM en pura regla. Ahora la han listado en otros exchanges que imagino serán más de lo mismo.

Un Saludo


----------



## Oso Amoroso (14 Ene 2018)

sabueXo dijo:


> ¿Cómo se puede saber el precio de COSS en ese mismo momento en $?
> 
> En Binance por ejemplo, te lo pone, pero con COSS lo miro en coinmarket, que no marca el precio de ese mismo momento...
> 
> ¿Qué objetivo os habéis puesto en cantidad de COSS?



Yo voy tirando de cualquier pagina que se tercie para convertir de BTC/ETH a Dolar, arcaico y tal vez no 100% exacto pero me va sirviendo de referencia. Respecto al objetivo de Coss no me marco nada porque de momento la tengo en plan especulativo, no es una "coin" que pensase conservar a largo plazo, ahora mismo tengo poco mas de 1700 asi qeu es posible que guarde 500 par a largo plazo y con el resto vaya "jugando" si veo que va subiendo, ya veremos, depende de como se comporte alguna otra cosa que tengo en cartera las conservare mas o menos tiempo ( Coño PRL me esta amargando la existencia).


----------



## sabueXo (14 Ene 2018)

Oso Amoroso dijo:


> Que hostia de Coss, la ballena de turno que compro en la ICO ha decidido recoger beneficios........:XX:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Arreglao


----------



## sabueXo (14 Ene 2018)

Oso Amoroso dijo:


> Yo voy tirando de cualquier pagina que se tercie para convertir de BTC/ETH a Dolar, arcaico y tal vez no 100% exacto pero me va sirviendo de referencia. Respecto al objetivo de Coss no me marco nada porque de momento la tengo en plan especulativo, no es una "coin" que pensase conservar a largo plazo, ahora mismo tengo poco mas de 1700 asi qeu es posible que guarde 500 par a largo plazo y con el resto vaya "jugando" si veo que va subiendo, ya veremos, depende de como se comporte alguna otra cosa que tengo en cartera las conservare mas o menos tiempo ( Coño PRL me esta amargando la existencia).



Y sabiendo que puede darte un sueldo potentillo si llega a volúmenes de Kukoin o similar ya que reparte el 50% de sus ganancias semanales entre los que tengan COSS, ¿no prefererías guardar tus COSS?


----------



## lurker (15 Ene 2018)

Divad dijo:


> Antes que ponerme a buscar el grupo de telegram me miro white paper y acabo antes, en vez de hacer el papanatas si el ADMIN OFICIAL dice en NEGRITA que la cartera es una estafa...
> 
> Veo que te gusta jugar al despiste o funcionas a medio gas... ves que publican lo siguiente
> 
> ...




again, no he dicho que sea una estafa, he dicho que alguien del equipo de INS había comentado que el listado en ed no era oficial, eres cortito de entendederas? :XX:

y a qué viene esa imagen de Voise? vaya troll :XX: lo del top5 lo comento porque se ha comentado en reddit y telegram:







buenas noches


----------



## plus ultra (15 Ene 2018)

turminator dijo:


> Buenas, después de varios meses leyendos, os me animo a escribir en este debate. Hace unas semanas me estuve mirando seriamente ECA, justo por ese motivo Lowcap y moneda barata, pensé que seria buena oportunidad de inversión.
> 
> Al final, no lo hice y me alegro de no haberlo echo. Al parecer ECA solo se comercializaba en coinsmarkets.com y otro exchange que no permitia registro.
> 
> ...



Pues quien sabe,no te voy a negar nada pero en este mundillo nunca se sabe muchas,muchísimas cosas no son lo que parecen,lo que cuentas que lo desconozco puede ser muy similar a lo que ha sucedido con XRB.

Cuando compre XRB a mediados del años pasado 0.10$ aprox, bajo un 75% su valor en ese tiempo se hablaron muchas cosas al final el mes pasado sube de la noche a la mañana a 35$,hoy dia se siguen hablando muchas cosas como que son los mismos que MERCATOX los cuales desaparecieron una semana,XRB aconseja vender todo,cae el precio se retractan a las horas y misteriosamente aparecen los del exchange y dicen que al dia siguiente habra retiros y todo solucionado. 

He probado ECA y va muy bien DPM, mejor entre exchanges que XRB que ha dia de hoy es pura basura por prácticamente esta inoperativa y ahí la tiene 20$ y entrando esta semana en BINANCE,si ECA me da las mismas alegrias que XRB...venditos chanchullos.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (15 Ene 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> No descarto un tercero en discordia.
> 
> Estamos viendo muchos cambios arriba, y la mayoría han sido en parte inesperados, me da en la nariz que podríamos ver como dices y ya se ha comentado por aquí a ETH tomando el testigo, y quizá a otra hacer un rally épico que la lleve a hacer un 6X o más y la ponga a la par arriba.



Hablas de Neo?Dash?Stellar? OMG?(esta ultima me parece que con la capitalización que tiene le pueden dar un arreón muy bestia)


----------



## sabueXo (15 Ene 2018)

Tengo DASH secuestrado por Mercatox y se pasó el tren de donde lo quería meter porque no me lo terminan de enviar al otro exchange (lleva 4 días)

¿Alguna recomendación de monedas tipo Dentacoin o Tron? Tengo ya como proyectos serios a largo plazo TRIG y COSS y quería algunas monedas mete/saca para recuperar lo invertido desde que entré en critoworld (2-3 semanas llevo).


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (15 Ene 2018)

sabueXo dijo:


> Tengo DASH secuestrado por Mercatox y se pasó el tren de donde lo quería meter porque no me lo terminan de enviar al otro exchange (lleva 4 días)
> 
> ¿Alguna recomendación de monedas tipo Dentacoin o Tron? Tengo ya como proyectos serios a largo plazo TRIG y COSS y quería algunas monedas mete/saca para recuperar lo invertido desde que entré en critoworld (2-3 semanas llevo).



Si solo las quieres para esperar pump y luego vender, ayer añadi a mi lista estas:

Dotcoin,Droxne,E-gulden y Ecocoin, las tienes todas en Cryptopia

Ya te irán poniendo más:XX:

saludos, buenas noches.


----------



## Divad (15 Ene 2018)

lurker dijo:


> again, no he dicho que sea una estafa, he dicho que alguien del equipo de INS había comentado que el listado en ed no era oficial, eres cortito de entendederas? :XX:
> 
> y a qué viene esa imagen de Voise? vaya troll :XX: lo del top5 lo comento porque se ha comentado en reddit y telegram:
> 
> ...



Si tras leer a compañeros entrar en una cripto lees en telegram que el admin X pone en negrita que la dirección es una estafa (siendo la única que tienen y la tienen publicada hasta en su whitepaper)... pues en el 100% de los casos se ha meado en tu cara pero como eres un machote... no dices nada y ni mucho menos que llevas chapas y la dejas caer en el foro sin ni si quiera informarte en el white paper :: :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

No solo quedas retratado como un manipulador, sino que encima te haces el gilipollas...

De todo siempre se saca algo positivo, no eres tan gilipollas tras aprender a publicar una imagen ::

La imagen de binance viene al link que pusiste... Encima retrasado! :::XX:


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (15 Ene 2018)

Neo 172 pavazos..en 7 horas despierto, arrastrándome iré.


----------



## sabueXo (15 Ene 2018)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Si solo las quieres para esperar pump y luego vender, ayer añadi a mi lista estas:
> 
> Dotcoin,Droxne,E-gulden y Ecocoin, las tienes todas en Cryptopia
> 
> ...



Si, justo eso quiero!

Voy a echar un vistazo, si Mercatox se digna en darme lo que es mio, a por el pump!!

Gracias!

PD: Se aceptan más sugerencias


----------



## davitin (15 Ene 2018)

Madre mía, NEO va como una moto, 170 $ ya....

Enviado desde mi Woxter Nimbus 102Q mediante Tapatalk


----------



## arras2 (15 Ene 2018)

Pq nro zumba así? Alguna explicación por fundamentales? O es simplemente pq le toca y ya está?

Eth esta batallando la barreta del 0.1btc.Si lo rompe, capaz de ir a buscar el máximo de 0.15. Se nos metería En 2000. No entiendo nada. Pasan locuras.

Al final he vendido la mitad de qash al que le estaba triplicado respecto a como entré vs dólar, y he comprado una pizca de ltc. Juli me ha inspirado a hacerlo. Responsabilidad mía of course.


----------



## davitin (15 Ene 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> Pq nro zumba así? Alguna explicación por fundamentales? O es simplemente pq le toca y ya está?
> 
> Eth esta batallando la barreta del 0.1btc.Si lo rompe, capaz de ir a buscar el máximo de 0.15. Se nos metería En 2000. No entiendo nada. Pasan locuras.
> 
> Al final he vendido la mitad de qash al que le estaba triplicado respecto a como entré vs dólar, y he comprado una pizca de ltc. Juli me ha inspirado a hacerlo. Responsabilidad mía of course.



Pues qash tiene toda la pinta de que va a seguir subiendo, ya esta casi a dos pavos y medio, es fácil que duplique su precio en poco tiempo, ltc no creo que lo haga, al menos en el corto plazo.

Enviado desde mi Woxter Nimbus 102Q mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (15 Ene 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Pues qash tiene toda la pinta de que va a seguir subiendo, ya esta casi a dos pavos y medio, es fácil que duplique su precio en poco tiempo, ltc no creo que lo haga, al menos en el corto plazo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Woxter Nimbus 102Q mediante Tapatalk





Cryptocurrency Calendar

Buscar: Qash


----------



## davitin (15 Ene 2018)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Hablas de Neo?Dash?Stellar? OMG?(esta ultima me parece que con la capitalización que tiene le pueden dar un arreón muy bestia)



Omg esta aguantando muy bien las bajadas de bitcoin, de hecho apenas a perdido valor...yo también pienso que tiene una arreon potente en ciernes, lo mismo se la llevan a los 50 pavos de golpe o mas.

Enviado desde mi Woxter Nimbus 102Q mediante Tapatalk


----------



## axier (15 Ene 2018)

Vamos a ver señores, tengo un problema y es *que cojo cariño a las chapas *en las que invierto. Empecé invirtiendo únicamente en ethereum y litecoin hará cosa de 2 meses y pico, con ellas he ido haciendo transferencias para diversificar mis inversiones y he ido adquiriendo las que me gustaban leyéndome tooooodo lo habido y por haber ...

Desde que invertí me han hecho lo siguiente mis chapas:

Ethereum x5
Litecoin x5
Ripple x7
Dent x30
Tron x12
Wagger x2
Iota x6
Quantstamp x5
Raiblocks x2
Omisego x3
Dash x1
Qlink ligeras pérdidas

¿Alguien me puede explicar de que va esta película? ¿Me tengo que salir de alguna pese a tener confianza en los proyectos para intentar ganar mas dinerito? ¿salirme? ¿para meter en donde? ay ay ay que esto me viene grande señores...


----------



## arras2 (15 Ene 2018)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Cryptocurrency Calendar
> 
> Buscar: Qash



Según eso no hay noticias hasta finales de marzo. ¿Lo posteas por eso?

Puede ser que siga subiendo, ya estuvo a 2.40 hace días, y ahora choca de nuevo con ese valor. Si lo pasa, pues se irá para arriba. Pero puede costarle y girarse de nuevo.

He preferido hacer roi. Si sube, rasco algo. Probablemente sea cagada, pero bueno. Tampoco entiendo nada de este mundo (NEO), así que es un poco azar para mi.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (15 Ene 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> Según eso no hay noticias hasta finales de marzo. ¿Lo posteas por eso?
> 
> Puede ser que siga subiendo, ya estuvo a 2.40 hace días, y ahora choca de nuevo con ese valor. Si lo pasa, pues se irá para arriba. Pero puede costarle y girarse de nuevo.
> 
> He preferido hacer roi. Si sube, rasco algo. Probablemente sea cagada, pero bueno. Tampoco entiendo nada de este mundo (NEO), así que es un poco azar para mi.



Lo he posteado por si a alguien le interesaba curiosear por lo que viene, esta semana por ejemplo hay conferencias y nuevas "cosas" tanto para Neo como para OMG, asi a bote pronto, simplemente para ver como los proyectos avanzan con sus fechas señaladas.


----------



## Divad (15 Ene 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> Según eso no hay noticias hasta finales de marzo. ¿Lo posteas por eso?
> 
> Puede ser que siga subiendo, ya estuvo a 2.40 hace días, y ahora choca de nuevo con ese valor. Si lo pasa, pues se irá para arriba. Pero puede costarle y girarse de nuevo.
> 
> He preferido hacer roi. Si sube, rasco algo. Probablemente sea cagada, pero bueno. Tampoco entiendo nada de este mundo (NEO), así que es un poco azar para mi.



Cryptocurrency Calendar

Con lo que van a sacar no necesita llegar hasta finales de marzo para dar la noticia, sino que es una cripto que ira subiendo sin prisa pero sin pausa. Sin llamar mucho la atención y ya para cuando salga la noticia se pegará una buena subida de la que todos los que se han pasado acumulando y aguantando venderán en máximos (habrá que ver en que techo montan la fiesta).


----------



## emere (15 Ene 2018)

Buenas:
Después de leeros durante mucho tiempo, me he registrado porque quería agradeceros este hilo tan constructivo y de tan alto nivel, ojalá pueda saber tanto y aportar algo a esta comunidad con gente tan potente.

Me gustaría aportar que acabo de recibir un mail de KRAKEN, donde avisan que han vuelto y con condiciones muy mejoradas para estos días:

Fees

All unleveraged trades will be charged zero fees until January 31, 2018 (UTC)
Margin position open and rollover fees are reduced to 0.005% until January 31, 2018 (UTC)


----------



## juli (15 Ene 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> Pq nro zumba así? Alguna explicación por fundamentales? O es simplemente pq le toca y ya está?
> 
> Eth esta batallando la barreta del 0.1btc.Si lo rompe, capaz de ir a buscar el máximo de 0.15. Se nos metería En 2000. No entiendo nada. Pasan locuras.
> 
> Al final he vendido la mitad de qash al que le estaba triplicado respecto a como entré vs dólar, y he comprado una pizca de ltc. Juli me ha inspirado a hacerlo. Responsabilidad mía of course.




Sip...hace mogollón que no rompe el 1:10 . EL top anduvo en 1:7 en primavera o verano...aunque llegar a ello detonó la barbaridad veraniega en dominancia de BTC. Esta vez, de romperlo e irse, pinta que ETH está mucho más desplegada, en especial sus tokens.

LTC zumba con grandes intervalos laerales e incluso levemente bajistas. Lo sé porque he "ahorrado" mucho tiempo en ella y es cojonudo si te quieres salir a pillar algún pump.
Tú que controlas AT seguro que si lo miras ves a qué me refiero , porque en el día a día es perfectamente perceptible . Cuándo zumbará ? Ni idea...de éso , entre otras cosas, va ahorrar en LTC ( que zumba a intervalos y hasta "te avisa" de los pumps - ayer o anteayer creía que venía uno , por ejemplo - ...el caso es que con esos avisos, pueds largarte a aprovechar pumps...y no te pierdes sus subidas .

*edito *- Olé : Ratio BTC/ETH...en una cifra. A ver si prospera...


----------



## axier (15 Ene 2018)

axier dijo:


> Vamos a ver señores, tengo un problema y es *que cojo cariño a las chapas *en las que invierto. Empecé invirtiendo únicamente en ethereum y litecoin hará cosa de 2 meses y pico, con ellas he ido haciendo transferencias para diversificar mis inversiones y he ido adquiriendo las que me gustaban leyéndome tooooodo lo habido y por haber ...
> 
> Desde que invertí me han hecho lo siguiente mis chapas:
> 
> ...




Por cierto mañana se lanza la *tesnet de Wagerr* y aún así parece que no tiene ganas de subir por ahora.
Como voy a soltar esta chapa con tan buenas perspectivas...) ni aunque me haga un x10000 :XX:


----------



## Divad (15 Ene 2018)

axier dijo:


> Vamos a ver señores, tengo un problema y es *que cojo cariño a las chapas *en las que invierto. Empecé invirtiendo únicamente en ethereum y litecoin hará cosa de 2 meses y pico, con ellas he ido haciendo transferencias para diversificar mis inversiones y he ido adquiriendo las que me gustaban leyéndome tooooodo lo habido y por haber ...
> 
> Desde que invertí me han hecho lo siguiente mis chapas:
> 
> ...



Has entrado a surfear justo antes de que comenzase la ola de los festivales :XX::Aplauso:

Puedes ver la película que le ponen a cada cripto sin hacer nada (hold) o la opción de entrar en escena y actuar entre los márgenes que van marcando :

Si te marcas una buena actuación te puedes llevar muchos extras :XX:


----------



## axier (15 Ene 2018)

Divad dijo:


> Has entrado a surfear justo antes de que comenzase la ola de los festivales :XX::Aplauso:
> 
> Puedes ver la película que le ponen a cada cripto sin hacer nada (hold) o la opción de entrar en escena y actuar entre los márgenes que van marcando :
> 
> Si te marcas una buena actuación te puedes llevar muchos extras :XX:



Corro el riesgo de marcarme una película lenta y soporífera (hold) porque me da miedo entrar a escena y meterme en una de acción dando disparos al aire, ya que sigo sin tener claro el modus operandi en esta maravillosa película :XX:


----------



## stiff upper lip (15 Ene 2018)

jijito dijo:


> Esa noticia es de hace dos dias, mira la grafica, ojito no te vayas a quedar en bolas si binance no lo lista.



Eso pensaba, que el pump ya está hecho y descontado.

¿Merece la pena ese token?


----------



## Divad (15 Ene 2018)

axier dijo:


> Corro el riesgo de marcarme una película lenta y soporífera (hold) porque me da miedo entrar a escena y meterme en una de acción dando disparos al aire, ya que sigo sin tener claro el modus operandi en esta maravillosa película :XX:



Tarde o temprano te acabas moviendo y aunque la serie haya sido larga acabarás actuando con diferentes chapas. Las que más te gustan las tendrás guardadas sin tocar. 


El director de la película te marca los tiempos de cada escena, solo tienes que sellar la actuación entre los márgenes y ver otras películas 
Igual te ayudará a verlo más claro la siguiente recopilación (comprar barato y vender caro teniendo como referencia los bots)
David Lozano - En criptolandia siempre ganas. Si no te... | Facebook

---------- Post added 15-ene-2018 at 03:30 ----------




stiff upper lip dijo:


> Eso pensaba, que el pump ya está hecho y descontado.
> 
> ¿Merece la pena ese token?



Quería dejar su huella y se lo ha currado :XX:

Todas valen para surfear y hold. Qué subirá? Claro!



Spoiler



Como todas!:Baile:


----------



## Silkyen (15 Ene 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> Pq nro zumba así? Alguna explicación por fundamentales? O es simplemente pq le toca y ya está?
> 
> Eth esta batallando la barreta del 0.1btc.Si lo rompe, capaz de ir a buscar el máximo de 0.15. Se nos metería En 2000. No entiendo nada. Pasan locuras.
> 
> Al final he vendido la mitad de qash al que le estaba triplicado respecto a como entré vs dólar, y he comprado una pizca de ltc. Juli me ha inspirado a hacerlo. Responsabilidad mía of course.



En mi opinión, el hecho de que Charlie Lee, el creador de Litecoin, hará tres o cuatro semanas, vendiera todas sus LTC en GDAX -menudo velón dejó, se fue a los 125€- y no sólo eso, sino que lo dijera abiertamente, no ha ayudado en demasía, aunque para los holders y toda la gente que creen en LTC -y no es poca-, la influencia es más bien poca, pero en el más estricto corto plazo, si que se ha visto sometida a una debilidad relativa.

Está consolidando bastante bien y para mi la zona de 175-185€, sigue siendo una buenísima oportunidad de seguir acumulando, porque cuando zumbe para arriba, lo va a hacer con ganas. A LTC -aunque ha tenido varios amagos ya- le cuesta arrancarse, pero cuando lo haga, va a dejar unos buenos profits. Mi recomendación, es paciencia. Yo no me desharía de LTC, ni jarto de vino.


----------



## Divad (15 Ene 2018)

El siguiente nivel es surfearse una ola así
Janus (JNS) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap

Voy a ver que márgenes marcan en esa casa de piratas ::

Lo que me imaginaba... :XX:
C-CEX.com Trusted, Secure & Friendly Exchange Since 2013. 200+ Alts,USD,Low Fees

Hasta el 20 no abren de nuevo, me llevaré una tabla y contaré mis experiencias ::


----------



## silverwindow (15 Ene 2018)

El gas de NEO mirando los 100 pavels.
Esto acaba en Nescafe,ya vereis.

Las paguicas son mi perdicion. 

---------- Post added 15-ene-2018 at 07:35 ----------




axier dijo:


> Vamos a ver señores, tengo un problema y es *que cojo cariño a las chapas *en las que invierto. Empecé invirtiendo únicamente en ethereum y litecoin hará cosa de 2 meses y pico, con ellas he ido haciendo transferencias para diversificar mis inversiones y he ido adquiriendo las que me gustaban leyéndome tooooodo lo habido y por haber ...
> 
> Desde que invertí me han hecho lo siguiente mis chapas:
> 
> ...



Pues lo estas haciendo de puta madre.
Aunque Tron si que me la hubiera quitado hace tiempo, ahi si que podrias haber retocado un poco sin miedo.La ostia se olia a la legua, y hubieras sacado mucho mas.


----------



## Oso Amoroso (15 Ene 2018)

sabueXo dijo:


> Y sabiendo que puede darte un sueldo potentillo si llega a volúmenes de Kukoin o similar ya que reparte el 50% de sus ganancias semanales entre los que tengan COSS, ¿no prefererías guardar tus COSS?



Hombre, claro que me gustaria conservarlas pero mi meta es ir haciendo un portfolio a largo plazo y de algun lado hay que sacar la pasta , si PRL se recupera e INS pega el pelotazo entonces me lo pensare, ya veremos........soy un pobre remero, mi economia no da mucho de si asi que hay que pensar bien las cosas :XX:

PD: Hostias, INS ha sido listada en Binance, ahora si que lo veo como pelotazo gordo.


----------



## arras2 (15 Ene 2018)

Divad dijo:


> Cryptocurrency Calendar
> 
> Con lo que van a sacar no necesita llegar hasta finales de marzo para dar la noticia, sino que es una cripto que ira subiendo sin prisa pero sin pausa. Sin llamar mucho la atención y ya para cuando salga la noticia se pegará una buena subida de la que todos los que se han pasado acumulando y aguantando venderán en máximos (habrá que ver en que techo montan la fiesta).



Qué complicado es este mundillo. Aún estoy a tiempo de deshacer el cambio... Es una duda continúa. Entiendo que tú desharias la posición.

La cosa es que por análisis técnico da la sensación que ltc debería zumbar en breve, pero qash también lo puede hacer si supera los actuales máximos ya que de esta comprando mucho.

¿Alguien tiene una bola de cristal?

¿Por cierto, surfeaste la ola de ANT? ¿Cómo fue?

Gracias por tus aportes.Saludos.


----------



## Cayo Marcio (15 Ene 2018)

Oso Amoroso dijo:


> Hombre, claro que me gustaria conservarlas pero mi meta es ir haciendo un portfolio a largo plazo y de algun lado hay que sacar la pasta , si PRL se recupera e INS pega el pelotazo entonces me lo pensare, ya veremos........soy un pobre remero, mi economia no da mucho de si asi que hay que pensar bien las cosas :XX:
> 
> PD: Hostias, INS ha sido listada en Binance, ahora si que lo veo como pelotazo gordo.



Como está subiendo INS, enhorabuena a los afortunados,ya va por 10,88$ otra que se me ha escapado...siempre voy tarde.


----------



## Oso Amoroso (15 Ene 2018)

Cayo Marcio dijo:


> Como está subiendo INS, enhorabuena a los afortunados,ya va por 10,88$ otra que se me ha escapado...siempre voy tarde.



Acaba de salir y nadie se esperaba lo de Binance, todo Dios estaba en Okex porque es lo que habian anunciado los administradores por Telegram asi que ha pillado a todo el mundo en bragas...........yo de momento las he enviado a Binance, a ver lo qeu se cuece.

PD: Lleva tendencia bajista asi que cuidado. Yo de todas formas le he puesto precio de venta de unos 50$, no voy a ser ambicioso:XX::XX:
PDD: Por cierto, el dia 31 hay airdrop de INS a los que mantengan la moneda.


----------



## Cayo Marcio (15 Ene 2018)

Oso Amoroso dijo:


> Acaba de salir y nadie se esperaba lo de Binance, todo Dios estaba en Okex porque es lo que habian anunciado los administradores por Telegram asi que ha pillado a todo el mundo en bragas...........yo de momento las he enviado a Binance, a ver lo qeu se cuece.
> 
> PD: Lleva tendencia bajista asi que cuidado. Yo de todas formas le he puesto precio de venta de unos 50$, no voy a ser ambicioso:XX::XX:
> PDD: Por cierto, el dia 31 hay airdrop de INS a los que mantengan la moneda.



Al final he pillado medio ETH que tenia ahí en Binance, he entrado a 11 y de momento se mantiene, a ver como va hoy, pero tiene buena pinta...

PD. Veo 2 muros de venta muy gordos en Binance a 0.0089 y 0.0090 ETH, sobre 20 eth cada uno, aunque creo que se van moviendo.


----------



## silverwindow (15 Ene 2018)

Oso Amoroso dijo:


> Acaba de salir y nadie se esperaba lo de Binance, todo Dios estaba en Okex porque es lo que habian anunciado los administradores por Telegram asi que ha pillado a todo el mundo en bragas...........yo de momento las he enviado a Binance, a ver lo qeu se cuece.
> 
> PD: Lleva tendencia bajista asi que cuidado. Yo de todas formas le he puesto precio de venta de unos 50$, no voy a ser ambicioso:XX::XX:
> PDD: Por cierto, el dia 31 hay airdrop de INS a los que mantengan la moneda.



No las sueltes OSO, si pillaste la ICO no las sueltes.
Ahi puedes estar el yate de putis.


----------



## lurker (15 Ene 2018)

Alguien que tenga INS en Binance me puede confirmar las fees que cobran por hacer withdrawal?


----------



## Oso Amoroso (15 Ene 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> No las sueltes OSO, si pillaste la ICO no las sueltes.
> Ahi puedes estar el yate de putis.



Muy barato tiene que ser el barco, quizas para pagar un pasaje de Marruecos a España en una chalupa me daria, solo tengo unas 200 chapas :XX:



lurker dijo:


> Alguien que tenga INS en Binance me puede confirmar las fees que cobran por hacer withdrawal?



No deja hacer withdrawal en estos momentos.

PD: En Okex por lo que dicen por Telegram estan vendiendo a la mas de la mitad de precio que en Binance, éstos estan chalados.


----------



## silverwindow (15 Ene 2018)

Oso Amoroso dijo:


> Muy barato tiene que ser el barco, quizas para pagar un pasaje de Marruecos a España en una chalupa me daria, solo tengo unas 200 chapas :XX:




Por las 4 perras que te gastate en la ICO yo no venderia.Pero bueno, cada uno tiene su estrategia.
Menos de este no vale la pena. 







Hay 15 putis.Es un buen numero.


----------



## lurker (15 Ene 2018)

.007 en binance y .005 en okex, vaya diferencia :: . Yo de momento las holdeo en mew y a ver cuantas me dan con el airdrop este mes, luego ya veré.


----------



## silverwindow (15 Ene 2018)

lurker dijo:


> .007 en binance y .005 en okex, vaya diferencia :: . Yo de momento las holdeo en mew y a ver cuantas me dan con el airdrop este mes, luego ya veré.



solo sueltan a los de la ICO, o sueltan a quien tenga?


----------



## lurker (15 Ene 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> solo sueltan a los de la ICO, o sueltan a quien tenga?



A los que participaron en la ICO, según su blog:
Unsold INS Tokens Airdrop


----------



## arras2 (15 Ene 2018)

Silkyen dijo:


> En mi opinión, el hecho de que Charlie Lee, el creador de Litecoin, hará tres o cuatro semanas, vendiera todas sus LTC en GDAX -menudo velón dejó, se fue a los 125€- y no sólo eso, sino que lo dijera abiertamente, no ha ayudado en demasía, aunque para los holders y toda la gente que creen en LTC -y no es poca-, la influencia es más bien poca, pero en el más estricto corto plazo, si que se ha visto sometida a una debilidad relativa.
> 
> Está consolidando bastante bien y para mi la zona de 175-185€, sigue siendo una buenísima oportunidad de seguir acumulando, porque cuando zumbe para arriba, lo va a hacer con ganas. A LTC -aunque ha tenido varios amagos ya- le cuesta arrancarse, pero cuando lo haga, va a dejar unos buenos profits. Mi recomendación, es paciencia. Yo no me desharía de LTC, ni jarto de vino.



Yo, el día que salió la noticia que comentas vendí todo lo que llevaba y compré DASH. La he ido siguiendo para ver si la cagué mucho y no se ha resentido especialmente en ningún momento. Ha calcado los movimientos de dash (con oscilaciones +-10%). Ahora ltc está un 5% por encima de dash respecto a cuando salió esa noticia. Evidentemente contra ETH ha perdido mucho fuelle, pero es pq ETH se ha salido. ¿Será la siguiente de las de arriba que pumpearán?

Trigger zumbando parece. A ver si le puedo recortar pérdidas....


----------



## sabueXo (15 Ene 2018)

Yo estoy intentando aprender a comprar / vender con TRIG en estas olas.

Llevo ya 2 extras. Fuck yhea y party hard


----------



## tigrecito (15 Ene 2018)

Tron se está hostiando pero bien..


----------



## sabueXo (15 Ene 2018)

tigrecito dijo:


> Tron se está hostiando pero bien..



Yo compré TRON a 0,033 y vendí a 0,17.

¿Es posible que vuelva a hacer otra de estas si baja algo más o una vez las monedas han pumpeado no lo vuelven a hacer?


----------



## arras2 (15 Ene 2018)

sabueXo dijo:


> Yo estoy intentando aprender a comprar / vender con TRIG en estas olas.
> 
> Llevo ya 2 extras. Fuck yhea y party hard



A mi me da vértigo quedarme pillado. Basta que entre en 25 para que se vaya a 20 y no vuelva nunca más :XX:. Tarde o temprano lo tendré que intentar.


----------



## sabueXo (15 Ene 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> A mi me da vértigo quedarme pillado. Basta que entre en 25 para que se vaya a 20 y no vuelva nunca más :XX:. Tarde o temprano lo tendré que intentar.



Yo miré este vídeo, y algo he aprendido, pero tengo que empaparme más, de momento no me la juego.

400 DOLARES EN UNA HORA CON TRADING DE CRIPTOMONEDAS / TUTORIAL DE SCALPING - YouTube

Desde mi inexperiencia, te lo recomiendo (ahora igual resulta que eres un gurú de eso ya :ouch


----------



## arras2 (15 Ene 2018)

sabueXo dijo:


> Yo miré este vídeo, y algo he aprendido, pero tengo que empaparme más, de momento no me la juego.
> 
> 400 DOLARES EN UNA HORA CON TRADING DE CRIPTOMONEDAS / TUTORIAL DE SCALPING - YouTube
> 
> Desde mi inexperiencia, te lo recomiendo (ahora igual resulta que eres un gurú de eso ya :ouch



De gurú nada. Soy gurú en meterme en fregados jajaja.

Scalping probé en su día con dinero ficticio en forex y le rascaba (operaciones de segundos o pocos minutos). Pero cuando es dinero real la psicología te jode (no lo llegué a probar). A mi me afecta muchísimo la psicología y suelo tomar malas decisiones. Si fuera dinero del monopoly me iría mucho mejor, estoy seguro.

En teoría aquí, como es un mercado alcista, si te quedas pillado, es esperar a que suba a tu nivel. Pero si vas con poco capital y te pillas, pues eso, a esperar y no poder mover en otras cosillas.


----------



## Parlakistan (15 Ene 2018)

tigrecito dijo:


> Tron se está hostiando pero bien..



Es lógico, si han copiado el whipaper de no se que crypto. Sus fundamentales son ahora el fichaje de publicistas. Eso es para sacar dinero rápido y bajarse. Hay muchas inversiones mejores en el top 100.


----------



## djun (15 Ene 2018)

lurker dijo:


> A los que participaron en la ICO, según su blog:
> Unsold INS Tokens Airdrop



A qué precio se compró INS Ecosystem (INS) en la ICO? ¿Sabéis alguno?
¿Hay alguna wallet dónde guardar sus tokens?


----------



## Oso Amoroso (15 Ene 2018)

djun dijo:


> A qué precio se compró INS Ecosystem (INS) en la ICO? ¿Sabéis alguno?



300 monedas por 1 Eth, sin bonus. Dependiendo de cuando las comprases el % bonus cambiaba. A mi por 0, 3 ETH que meti el bonus fue de 45 monedas.


----------



## djun (15 Ene 2018)

Oso Amoroso dijo:


> 300 monedas por 1 Eth, sin bonus. Dependiendo de cuando las comprases el % bonus cambiaba. A mi por 0, 3 ETH que meti el bonus fue de 45 monedas.



Creo que es un buen precio. Parece una cripto con mucho potencial, interesante para holdear ¿no?


----------



## lurker (15 Ene 2018)

djun dijo:


> A qué precio se compró INS Ecosystem (INS) en la ICO? ¿Sabéis alguno?
> ¿Hay alguna wallet dónde guardar sus tokens?



En $ y según icodrops, 2,54$ sin contar bonus. Es token ERC20 así que se puede guardar en myetherwallet por ejemplo.


----------



## bubbler (15 Ene 2018)

lurker dijo:


> Alguien que tenga INS en Binance me puede confirmar las fees que cobran por hacer withdrawal?



No hace falta tener cantidad, puedes pulsar en Retiro, pones una cantidad (pj. 1000) y te sale que consume 1.0 INS de fee.

---------- Post added 15-ene-2018 at 12:24 ----------




Oso Amoroso dijo:


> 300 monedas por 1 Eth, sin bonus. Dependiendo de cuando las comprases el % bonus cambiaba. A mi por 0, 3 ETH que meti el bonus fue de 45 monedas.



1 ETH me dieron 360INS


----------



## horik (15 Ene 2018)

Coinsmarkets lleva días caída, es el único sitio donde puedo vender unas shitcoins que he minado.


----------



## juli (15 Ene 2018)

*ENIGMA, para Neo...*  ( un acuerdo para correr Catalyst con éstos, sí que sería la bomba ).

"Enigma is hitting the road! Our cofounder @kisaguncan will also be speaking at NEO DevCon this month about the Enigma protocol and secret contracts. Stay tuned for more info"

Twitter


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (15 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> *ENIGMA, para Neo...*  ( un acuerdo para correr Catalyst con éstos, sí que sería la bomba ).
> 
> "Enigma is hitting the road! Our cofounder @kisaguncan will also be speaking at NEO DevCon this month about the Enigma protocol and secret contracts. Stay tuned for more info"
> 
> Twitter



Solo queda esperar 15 días para confirmar o desmentir.

Vaya rumbo esta tomando..


----------



## juli (15 Ene 2018)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Solo queda esperar 15 días para confirmar o desmentir.
> 
> Vaya rumbo esta tomando..



Tienen un planteamiento hiper exclusivo ( mira el cartel que comparten, TODOS los temas te suenan...menos el de *Secret Smart Contracts*, pa'dejar a la audiencia de sabihondos boquiabierta ) y son 3 años de MIT - demasiado tiempo para recrearlo en vanguardia - : Algún monstruo lo va a adoptar y el petardazo va a ser la de la hoxtia p'arriba .

Si te mola...a quién llamas para que te lo implemente ? 3 añitos de prueba/error ???

No way, maifrén.









*edito : * Hay un ponente de Stanford con su jugo también ( Estos chinorris llaman a los fucking gurús del sector, $púm-púm$ ) Qué blockchain ha deslizado hace unos días un acuerdo con Stanford para potenciar su proyecto ? Me suena que alguien lo posteó por aquí... :ouch: )


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (15 Ene 2018)

Joder, ya se va echando de menos los días de grandes subidones.


----------



## arras2 (15 Ene 2018)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Joder, ya se va echando de menos los días de grandes subidones.



Si miras el marketcap, ha bajado un 20% en una semana. Por lo que hizo el año pasado, se supone que a partir de hoy debería volver a entrar viruta de nuevo (lo de los vencimientos de futuros de la bolsa y blablabla).

Yo, a pesar de pillar cacho respecto a eth, me conformo con seguir rascando algo en dólares a pesar de la bajada del 20% del cap.


----------



## juli (15 Ene 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> Si miras el marketcap, ha bajado un 20% en una semana. Por lo que hizo el año pasado, se supone que a partir de hoy debería volver a entrar viruta de nuevo (lo de los vencimientos de futuros de la bolsa y blablabla).
> 
> Yo, a pesar de pillar cacho respecto a eth, me conformo con seguir rascando algo en dólares a pesar de la bajada del 20% del cap.



Lo ha hecho media docena de veces...

Éso es el cap entero a la buchaka en 2 semanas.

A mí me parece que un barrido del 70% como antaño...no es buena politica para la borregada "AM2018" , que espera con el ticket en la puerta ...y hacerlo así, les sale a cuenta. Igual que con las coins ceroceristas, juegan a camuflar, aunque sea para newbies, los flujos demenciales de panoja...

A la Superbowl , como a Navidades, hay que llegar con el cartel de "triunfadoreh" , i think...( y ahí un mes de despiporre...y hasta l'awelita en el ajo...)

Éste sí que es un roadmap cantaíto...

[youtube]c8v6sJxGbuY[/youtube]

---------- Post added 15-ene-2018 at 13:44 ----------

Hoxtiax!!! :8: Un TAG "aupando" La Libia !!! :XX:

*Keep it purple, maifrén !!!*


----------



## silverwindow (15 Ene 2018)

estos anuncios acojonan un poco


----------



## juli (15 Ene 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> estos anuncios acojonan un poco



Sip...a mí las rubias siempre m'han dáo mucho respeto...con cara de bobaliconas y cuerpo de psichokyllers, más... :


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (15 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Tienen un planteamiento hiper exclusivo ( mira el cartel que comparten, TODOS los temas te suenan...menos el de *Secret Smart Contracts*, pa'dejar a la audiencia de sabihondos boquiabierta ) y son 3 años de MIT - demasiado tiempo para recrearlo en vanguardia - : Algún monstruo lo va a adoptar y el petardazo va a ser la de la hoxtia p'arriba .
> 
> Si te mola...a quién llamas para que te lo implemente ? 3 añitos de prueba/error ???
> 
> ...



Ese paper es la polla en verso.


----------



## trancos123 (15 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> [/COLOR]Hoxtiax!!! :8: Un TAG "aupando" La Libia !!! :XX:
> 
> *Keep it purple, maifrén !!!*



A que te refieres?


----------



## juli (15 Ene 2018)

trancos123 dijo:


> A que te refieres?



Nada...una coña off topic & medio-privada...el que ha puesto el TAG, ya lo pilla...


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (15 Ene 2018)

Primer anuncio en primicia, en tv, relacion con criptomonedas, en televisión, en directo, en la jodia Superbowl, despues del año chino, millones de niggas, blancos, apostolicos,indios.. preguntandose que coño es eso de coinbase..

Es este el despegue de las cryptos como su primer paso a la "normalización" del hominido de a pie vulgaris hominem?

:8:

Y Coinbase, un dinosaurio en estos mundos.


----------



## juli (15 Ene 2018)

Desde que ETH ha tocado el 1:10 con BTC, éste está zumbando de lo lindo


----------



## trancos123 (15 Ene 2018)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Primer anuncio en primicia, en tv, relacion con criptomonedas, en televisión, en directo, en la jodia Superbowl, despues del año chino, millones de niggas, blancos, apostolicos,indios.. preguntandose que coño es eso de coinbase..
> 
> Es este el despegue de las cryptos como su primer paso a la "normalización" del hominido de a pie vulgaris hominem?
> 
> ...



Coinbase es la puerta de entrada para muchos, porque, entre otras cosas, puedes comprar con tarjeta de manera muy fácil.


----------



## juli (15 Ene 2018)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Primer anuncio en primicia, en tv, relacion con criptomonedas, en televisión, en directo, en la jodia Superbowl, despues del año chino, millones de niggas, blancos, apostolicos,indios.. preguntandose que coño es eso de coinbase..
> 
> Es este el despegue de las cryptos como su primer paso a la "normalización" del hominido de a pie vulgaris hominem?
> 
> ...



Al loro con la codicia. Un ROI importante a Fiat en Marzo/Abril, como mucho...de libro.

---------- Post added 15-ene-2018 at 14:23 ----------




trancos123 dijo:


> Coinbase es la puerta de entrada para muchos, porque, entre otras cosas, puedes comprar con tarjeta de manera muy fácil.



Otro gallifante para ahorrar ( un piquillo, ehh...) con Lee.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (15 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Al loro con la codicia. Un ROI importante a Fiat en Marzo/Abril, como mucho...de libro.
> 
> ---------- Post added 15-ene-2018 at 14:23 ----------
> 
> ...



Tranquilo, perro viejo soy.En cierta parte me dan pena otros actores,aquí va a entrar hasta el jefe Wigum y después Apu sera robado en su propio badulaque( guiño guiño)


----------



## juli (15 Ene 2018)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Tranquilo, perro viejo soy.En cierta parte me dan pena otros actores,aquí va a entrar hasta el jefe Wigum y después Apu sera robado en su propio badulaque( guiño guiño)



No, si es para todos...( incluído un post it para mí ).


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (15 Ene 2018)

trancos123 dijo:


> Coinbase es la puerta de entrada para muchos, porque, entre otras cosas, puedes comprar con tarjeta de manera muy fácil.



Eso si, los cabrones llevan toda la vida con la misma interfaz,cutre de la hostia:XX:

Las comisiones no dan para pagar un webmaker decente..o:fiufiu:


----------



## emere (15 Ene 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> estos anuncios acojonan un poco



Precisamente este es mi principal miedo en este mundo, que empiecen a vender que aquí gana dinero "hasta el más tonto" (literal, si este anuncio es el real de coinbase, que ojalá no lo sea).


----------



## davitin (15 Ene 2018)

Me parece una chorrada eso que decis de que si invierte hasta el limpiabotas todo se iria a la mierda...por que?

En bolsa invierte muchisima gente y eso no es malo, yo creo que contra mas gente invierta mejor, si lo decis por que asi mucha gente perderia dinero por la volatilidad es una cosa, pero los subidones que habria en muchas coins serian de infarto.

Ahora me entero de que contra menos gente invierta en criptos es mejor.


----------



## Claudius (15 Ene 2018)

Llegan los shit-forks en dash y eth

Airdrops:

El día 20 este regala su shit a holders dash
BankLedger.com Will Fork Dash, New Coin to Be Called SAFE - Bitsonline

Y este en eth,
400 Bad Request

Ojo en ambos a ver como distribuyen, con el tema de las claves privadas, no sean scams.


----------



## juli (15 Ene 2018)

*Mybit *a por los 15$ ...

hoy...o en los 20...o pierde los 10...

Creo que el capullo vendebiblias tendrá que abordar lo del supply en la recámara...y son muy jetas para renuciar al trinque ( la verdad es que con el ICO de mierda que hicieron, " putos kilos, creo...no tienen ni para gastos - igual que el resto, no lo veo acotado en ninguna parte - ...pero a ver cómo se lo toma "el mercáo ).

Espero que tengan un par de buenos anuncios para contrarrestar su desidia, jeta y hermetismo...

En fin, hora de la verdá ( Si sobrevive a ésto, monedón clitoridiano a más no poder - incluso doblando el supply actual, que es el caso a ventilar - ).

( me suena algún forero que entró como en 3 ó 4 pavos...ienso: )


----------



## lurker (15 Ene 2018)

INS se va a Kucoin hoy mismo también, esto es entrar por la puerta grande :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## paketazo (15 Ene 2018)

Las cryptos que se plantean como una acción bursátil, al estilo de Augur por ejemplo, o la propia wagerr, dónde al fin y al cabo tenemos un token que ha financiado un proyecto, realmente da igual los holder que haya, puede que el proyecto lo soporten 100 personas o 1000, en general da igual.

En caso opuesto, tenemos al token que pretende ser medio de pago...aquí la cosa cambia.

Si BTC lo holdean solo 10.000 perosonas, es kk de la vaca, pero si lo usan y holdean 100 millones, pues ya tenemos un medio de pago aceptado por un amplio estrato social.

Una cosa está clara, ahora mismo por mucho personaje de a pie que entre en las grandes coins del top, no le harán ni cosquillas, un tipo con pasta que meta 1M de $ en ETH para él será mucho, pero apenas modifica la cotización.

Otra cosa sería que lo hiciera hace dos años...ene se caso la cosa cambiaría.

Hoy el mercado se ha protegido de papanatas, y solo grandes fortunas pueden ya cambiar el rumbo de algunas coins...las que vienen por abajo habrá que ver como tiran millas, y es ahí dónde un don nadie puede tener oportunidad de retirarse o palmarlo todo...pero ya sabeis:

Divide y vencerás.

os dejo algo fresco de Dash:

Exclusive: Dash Core CEO Ryan Taylor Says Dash Evolution Will Be Like Decentralized PayPal - Cryptovest

Un saludo


----------



## haruki murakami (15 Ene 2018)

Bitcoin zumbando..subiendo $1.250 respecto a su minimo ayer (USD 12.950 segun bitfinex)...hace 1 mes y 3 dias Bitcoin alcanzo su maximo de $20.000...y hace 6 dias tuvo un techo de $17.140 y volvio a descender...
Si BTC supera primero los $14.900 de hace 4 dias..
y luego los $17.100... seguro va a irse por los $20.000..obviamente en modo agujero negro (no yendose con otras) y quien sabe si se va hasta los $25.000

Hace 3 dias hice mi apuesta...vamos a ver si sale. Despues de esto..le tocaria a DASH o IOTA (en mi modo de verlo)....

Edito: Si bitcoin no logra subirse al carro de los $15.000..imagino que se va ir abajo...como muchos lo han dicho..


----------



## workforfood (15 Ene 2018)

Todo el mercado está manipulado y me parece un análisis algo simplista qué ha hecho bitcoin pasar de 1000 $ a 11000 $ actuales en un año y por cierto lleva meses en esa cifra cuando ya sale en todos los medios generalistas y no ha subido un $ más, cuando más se ha difundido al público. 

Ethereum ha creado una red gigantesca de tokens es la única que puede demostrar que está aportando soluciones aparte de pagos por los contratos inteligentes de máquina turing, y casi todas las ICOs son tokens de ella, no me extraña que sea la segunda en capitalización.


----------



## juli (15 Ene 2018)

*@anarquista*

OK...la burbuja, de hecho, ya está pulsando resortes. Forks, aidrops, etc...que empujarán las criptos a su valor real ( Producción + distribución+ mantenimiento , máh ná...la competencia de mercado irá limando márgenes sobre éso - que como tal y factor general, aún está lejos - ). De hecho, una cuestión DE FONDO, más allá de su repelús "cantarín", y cuestión capital en BTC es que una herramienta MONETARIA memocrática y robinjudiana no puede ser reserva de valor, pues los valores en ese plano se diluyen adorando a un becerro de oro que sólo fomenta la especulación y va contra el flujo de pasta ágil y de calidad, que es LO QUE RECREA A BAJO COSTE LA BLOCKCHAIN...y éso, es un krak ). El asunto es que en BTC , por ejemplo, se disecciona la revalorización como una cuestión FORMAL...Y NO LO ES, ES UNA CUESTIÓN ESENCIAL en ese proyecto . Las putas y los yates no son una cuestión estética, sino ética. Y en un proyecto robinjudiano, más.

Bueno...cuando se implemente de facto una pasarela como Dash...pelotazo, ok...pero ya te digo yo que en los meses inmediatamente siguientes no sólo no elimina ese nicho, sino que lo dispara con himbersores fiat-clásicos "a proyecto hecho". Una vez en el mundo real, hasta un tratante de ganado de Minessota entiende el lenguaje del flú$. 

y otra ( Sin nombres, para no herir susceptibilidades ) : Las ceroceristas no es que no sean para guardar a largo plazo es que estar en ellas es un riesgo contínuo HOY ( y si no se asume, se está perdido y a su merced ). Si no veis que cada 3 días hay una nueva - creada exprofeso para rebotar y amplificar riqueza fiat, Canibalismo style - que zumba y que desplaza a las exstentes, al menos en intensidad ( cuanto más abajo las pillas, más clitoridianas son...pero luego, sólo las puede mover UN PROYECTO - y uno de relumbrón , pues un x2 en montañas de pasta es puritita ciencia ficción - ). En 2 semanas te sacan otra...y te hundes sin remisión PARA SIEMPRE ( desde el pico del que caigas, otra cosa es donde hayas entrado ). Las ceroceristas , bien usadas, se sueltan TORCIENDO EL MORRO y viéndolas crecer áun un tiempo...ej lo que hay...


----------



## haruki murakami (15 Ene 2018)

el asunto es que Bitcoin es marketing...todo el marketing es entorno al bitcoin..nos gusteo no...es la situacion actual...Bitcoin ha sido el creador del juego...y gracias a el podemos seguir subiendo...dejenlo subir hasta donde le plazca...las alts tambien subiran...
A mi bitcoin tampoco me gusta...pero es un big player...
Yo ahora mismo estoy usando a Bitfcoin..como creo que podria ser el juego..a Bitcoin no lo van a dejar morir asi no mas...no en la fase en la que aun estamos. Repito que es mi modo de verlo.


----------



## sabueXo (15 Ene 2018)

Pongo tal cual TRIG:

"
Twitter

He broke 60k trig sell wall 5 hours ago. And he has still 80 BTC to break next sell wall.
maybe one of the whales is crying now.
We don't have to worry about price control any more. lol"

"Zaftman-chan wa Rich detsune !"

"exactly"

"One of the richest crypt investors in Japan"

Si no he entendido mal, parece que un inversor japonés quiere que suba si o si.


----------



## juli (15 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> el asunto es que Bitcoin es marketing...todo el marketing es entorno al bitcoin..nos gusteo no...es la situacion actual...Bitcoin ha sido el creador del juego...y gracias a el podemos seguir subiendo...dejenlo subir hasta donde le plazca...las alts tambien subiran...
> A mi bitcoin tampoco me gusta...pero es un big player...
> Yo ahora mismo estoy usando a Bitfcoin..como creo que podria ser el juego..a Bitcoin no lo van a dejar morir asi no mas...no en la fase en la que aun estamos. Repito que es mi modo de verlo.



Cómo "tampoco" ? A mí me gusta. Lo que detesto es el Canibalismo de nakamoto...y BTC, por su obvia parálisis es el ejemplo palmario de esa mierda gorrona y extractiva ( ya "marca de la casa" en Shitland ).

Lo que quiero es que ese monstruo aderece su posicion de mercado con prestaciones...los minoyes sólo benefician a los holders, no forjan un objeto de interés general.


----------



## trancos123 (15 Ene 2018)

sabueXo dijo:


> Pongo tal cual TRIG:
> 
> "
> Twitter
> ...



Ha pasado en nada de 4$ a 4,5$ a ver si despega de verdad.


----------



## juli (15 Ene 2018)

Muchśimas gracias por el seguimiento de Triggers, Sabuexo...das lustre al hilo, hamijo...

Así da gusto, gracias.


----------



## haruki murakami (15 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Cómo "tampoco" ? A mí me gusta. Lo que detesto es el Canibalismo de nakamoto...y BTC, por su obvia parálisis es el ejemplo palmario de esa mierda gorrona y extractiva ( ya "marca de la casa" en Shitland ).
> 
> Lo que quiero es que ese monstruo aderece su posicion de mercado con prestaciones...los minoyes sólo benefician a los holders, no forjan un objeto de interés general.



eso es lo que a mi no me gusta..la concentracion de poder es increible en ella..pero bueno..a dia de hoy los que estamos metidos en este mundillo seguimos siendo muy pocos...y eso en la practica nos hace igual a los bitcoñeros...nosotros que entramos primero en este juego vamos a tener un beneficio mucho mejor que los proximos en entrar, hablando en terminos de ganancias en X ganadas... seguramente luego vendran inversiones muy grandes e importantes pero no van hacer los X que nosotros ya hicimos.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (15 Ene 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Invierte hasta el limpiabotas cuando "no es posible perder", en plena burbuja... Porque esto es una burbuja.
> 
> Es fácil de deducir que muchas de las criptomonedas actuales se van a despeñar:
> 
> ...



Estoy en parte de acuerdo en tu argumento, muchas perecerán en el camino. Pero al igual que existen decenas de divisas, la posible coexistencia de 10-12 criptomonedas poderosas luchando entre ellas y con diversas mejoras lo sigo viendo como probable incluso a largo plazo.

La guerra tecnológica siempre estará ahí y la pugna también.


----------



## sabueXo (15 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Muchśimas gracias por el seguimiento de Triggers, Sabuexo...das lustre al hilo, hamijo...
> 
> Así da gusto, gracias.



Por lo visto los japoneses tienen mucho interés en TRIG y que el proyecto salga adelante. Hay influencers que hablan de TRIG y están pidiendo que salga en un exchange japones.

Parece ser que les gustan las armas y a la vez la seguridad, por lo que, proyecto ideal para ellos. Hay mucho japo en discord.

Y gracias a ti por los consejos que das, lo mio es solo información que veo y comparto.

A ver si Mercatox suelta mi DASH y encuentro donde meter las chapas, que se me pasan todas las oportunidades....


----------



## haruki murakami (15 Ene 2018)

Y de SingularityNET? No que iba a salir hoy a exchanges? en tidex hay ordenes de compra tanto en BTC como en ETH pero ni una orden de venta....alguien sabe en que otros exchange? creo que iban a ponerlo en etherdelta tambien..

Nadie quiere vender sus Singularity a mi? Es para una tarea


----------



## juli (15 Ene 2018)

* Si no es secreto, ¿podría compartir más desarrollos en las próximas tecnologías DASH, nodos de 100 monedas, cuándo vendrán? * :8:

Claudiuuuuus, por todolfavóldelmundoooooo !!!! :: :: :: :: ::

Manifiéstateee !!!


----------



## Oso Amoroso (15 Ene 2018)

Una duda, habia un hilo o un post por aqui donde se hacia un analisis de diferentes cryptos segun sus objetivos, definiciones y demas, ¿ alguien sabe donde anda? Estoy empezando a crear un portfolio a largo plazo y no me gustaria tener muchas cryptos del mismo sector y que compitan entre si, despues de todo ésto es casi como los Inmortales, solo puede quedar una


----------



## Parlakistan (15 Ene 2018)

workforfood dijo:


> Todo el mercado está manipulado y me parece un análisis algo simplista qué ha hecho bitcoin pasar de 1000 $ a 11000 $ actuales en un año y por cierto lleva meses en esa cifra cuando ya sale en todos los medios generalistas y no ha subido un $ más, cuando más se ha difundido al público.
> 
> Ethereum ha creado una red gigantesca de tokens es la única que puede demostrar que está aportando soluciones aparte de pagos por los contratos inteligentes de máquina turing, y casi todas las ICOs son tokens de ella, no me extraña que sea la segunda en capitalización.



Es buena moneda, ¿cuantas llevas en cartera?


----------



## bubbler (15 Ene 2018)

Me han echo un airdrop de unos 8000 ST XDXDXD a 0,7$ q están XDXDXD

Mirad, mirad:

Just a moment...


----------



## axier (15 Ene 2018)

Mira que no soy de invertir en cosas raras ni porquerías, pero esta mierda me está llamando la atención. Ethereum Dark
Ethereum Dark (ETHD) precio, gráficos, capitalización bursátil y otras métricas | CoinMarketCap

BitcoinDark (BTCD) precio, gráficos, capitalización bursátil y otras métricas | CoinMarketCap 

ethd


----------



## san_miguel (15 Ene 2018)

Una que acaba de salir en kucoin con hardcap bajo, es selfkey (KEY). Ahora mismo está en 0,05usd. Yo el 0,5 usd, o lo que es lo mismo 10x lo veo fácil en los próximos 2 3 meses si no antes.

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (15 Ene 2018)

¿Va a haber un hardfork de Ethereum el próximo 19? Cryptocurrency Calendar


----------



## haruki murakami (15 Ene 2018)

Profesor Falken dijo:


> ¿Va a haber un hardfork de Ethereum el próximo 19? Cryptocurrency Calendar



Puede ser fake...ojo


----------



## michinato (15 Ene 2018)

bubbler dijo:


> Me han echo un airdrop de unos 8000 ST XDXDXD a 0,7$ q están XDXDXD
> 
> Mirad, mirad:
> 
> Just a moment...





¿Pero un airdrop como el de OmiseGO que enviaban tokens a todos los holders de Ethereum?

o 

¿uno de esos airdrops en los que hay que darse de alta y pedir que te den la limosna?


----------



## Divad (15 Ene 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> Qué complicado es este mundillo. Aún estoy a tiempo de deshacer el cambio... Es una duda continúa. Entiendo que tú desharias la posición.
> 
> La cosa es que por análisis técnico da la sensación que ltc debería zumbar en breve, pero qash también lo puede hacer si supera los actuales máximos ya que de esta comprando mucho.
> 
> ...



La ola de ANT la espero por debajo del 70 en liqui.



sabueXo dijo:


> Yo estoy intentando aprender a comprar / vender con TRIG en estas olas.
> 
> Llevo ya 2 extras. Fuck yhea y party hard



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

Ola perfecta con INS, 9.58 ETH de extra :XX: 

Veré si los doblo :baba: 

En ED no veo un techo claro.



lurker dijo:


> INS se va a Kucoin hoy mismo también, esto es entrar por la puerta grande :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:



De primeras te puedes ir a la mierda si alguien a vendido sus chapas por tu FUD.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (15 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Puede ser fake...ojo



Lo he visto en varios sitios ya. De todas maneras no pongo enlaces por si acaso.


----------



## haruki murakami (15 Ene 2018)

Profesor Falken dijo:


> Lo he visto en varios sitios ya. De todas maneras no pongo enlaces por si acaso.



Lo digo porque no esta bien rankeada...solo tiene 56% de votos...no es algo fiable aun.


----------



## Claudius (15 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> * Si no es secreto, ¿podría compartir más desarrollos en las próximas tecnologías DASH, nodos de 100 monedas, cuándo vendrán? * :8:
> 
> Claudiuuuuus, por todolfavóldelmundoooooo !!!! :: :: :: :: ::
> 
> Manifiéstateee !!!



Bueno, está todo en el roadmap. 
Hay un rebranding de marca en camino, que va abarcar aspectos de marketing de marca globlales, con una agencia muy famosa, para coincidir con el lanzamiento de Evolution.


----------



## Kukulkam (15 Ene 2018)

Divad dijo:


> La ola de ANT la espero por debajo del 70 en liqui.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Divad, se te va un poco la pinza no? Deja de ver jesuitas y *listos" por todos lados, esta bien tu rollo NWO, pero aquí creo que te pasaste de frenada...

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Divad (15 Ene 2018)

Kukulkam dijo:


> Divad, se te va un poco la pinza no? Deja de ver jesuitas y *listos" por todos lados, esta bien tu rollo NWO, pero aquí creo que te pasaste de frenada...
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk



Cierto es que para ganar chapas no necesitas saber sobre jesuitas, nwo, listos,... :: pero sí te ayudan a ver los caminos elegidos :rolleye:


----------



## djun (15 Ene 2018)

michinato dijo:


> ¿Pero un airdrop como el de OmiseGO que enviaban tokens a todos los holders de Ethereum?
> 
> o
> 
> ¿uno de esos airdrops en los que hay que darse de alta y pedir que te den la limosna?



¿Sabes que tal funciona el wallet oficial de monero? Yo hace un año y pico tenía la versión GUI, pero era muy lento en sincronizar, se quedaba medio atascado, era desesperante. Vendí todos los moneros y no quise saber nada mas de esa wallet. Sé que hay alguna nueva versión. ¿Sabes si ya ha mejorado y funciona medio normal? O algún forero la ha probado?

Sé que hay una wallet que es GUI, y otra que es CLI ( Downloads | Monero - secure, private, untraceable ). ¿cual es mejor? ¿qué diferencia hay entre las dos? Saludos.





Oso Amoroso dijo:


> Una duda, habia un hilo o un post por aqui donde se hacia un analisis de diferentes cryptos segun sus objetivos, definiciones y demas, ¿ alguien sabe donde anda? Estoy empezando a crear un portfolio a largo plazo y no me gustaria tener muchas cryptos del mismo sector y que compitan entre si, despues de todo ésto es casi como los Inmortales, solo puede quedar una



Quizá te referías a unos aportes de latostat y de Divad como estos. Lo vuelvo a postear:

Especulación con ALTCOINS III - Página 401


Estos dos aportes de *latostat *y de *Divad *son muy buenos. Deberían ser cabecera de un nuevo hilo que debería actualizarse. 

Como dice *Divad*, en huobi hay una descripción de lo que hace cada Token al pasar el raton por encima:
Bitcoin intercambio | Ethereum | Comprar Bitcoin con Litecoin - Un intercambio crypto-crypto, Huobi.pro


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...peculacion-altcoins-iii-391.html#post21003801



latostat dijo:


> Siguiendo la dinámica del otro día estaría bien que a la vez que hablamos de chicharros que un día para otro te pueden triplicar aunque sean todo marketing hablemos de monedas que hacen cosas, *de blockchains que hacen cosas* según acuñó Juli el día 28 de Noviembre del año 7 d.B (después del Bitcoin). Hay muchas por lo que estaría bien que de todas ellas hiciéramos una pequeña sinopsis objetiva para ir descubriendo tecnologías que nos parecen interesantes, aunque con esto no basta, luego habrá que valorar el proyecto, el equipo, el producto, la capitalización de mercado a mí de esta lista me parecen interesantes como proyecto e inversión a largo plazo sóo un par pero así al menos vamos conociendo distintos sectores. A ver si entre todos podemos ampliarla:
> 
> *Sector del anonimato*
> 
> ...





Iniciado por *Divad*
Especulacion con ALTCOINS - Página 305

Queriendo hacer un árbol de ETH y me encuentro que tiene ya 30 hijos capitalizando

Voy a explicar brevemente de que se encargará y añadiré un link directo a la web para que lo mire cualquiera o ayude a completar la información errónea y/o falte.

*storj* => Almacenamiento en la nube y uso de MB (pagas lo que consumas) 

*GameCredits* => Tiene pinta de comerse todo el mercado de juegos. 

*Augur* => Apuestas 

*Golem* => Alquilar equipo (CPU, almacenamiento, GPU, ...), 

*Gnosis* => Seguros 

*DigixDAO* => Mercado materia prima 

*SingularDTV* => Entretenimiento (cine) 

*Iconomi* => Inversión (fondo de pensiones?) 

*iExec RLC* => Alquilar equipo (CPU, almacenamiento, GPU, ...) 

*Round* => Apuestas para juegos (DOTA2, LOL,...) 

*FirstBlood *=> Apuestas para juegos/deporte (Se puede hacer apuestas P2P) 

*TokenCard *=> Tarjeta y app para usar el chorro de criptos que estoy escribiendo. 

*Melon *=> Gestiona los activos digitales de la red ETH. 

*Xaurum* => Tiene valor blockchain equivalente en oro y puede ser cambiado por oro. Puedes minar oro de forma conjunta. 

*Wings* => Crear, unirse y administrar DAOs. 

*WeTrust* => Realizar préstamos. 

*Swarm City* => Crea tu foro o participa en los ya existentes. 

*Chronobank* => Tipo Uber, contratados por horas en cualquier oficio. Creación de bolsa de horas disponibles de cada persona según su oficio. 

*Matchpool* => Crear foros y te lo follas como quieras. 

*Edgeless* => Casino 

*Nexium *=> Juego MOBA en tiempo real. Venta y compra de objetos. La beta ha salido el 3/05/17, el juego sale el 28/06/17. 

*vSlice *=> Ayuda para los desarrolladores de juego. Se vendió por mil millones a Facebook. 

*Lunyr *=> Periodistas valorando que noticias son fiables,... 

*Pluton *=> Paga con FIAT/BTC/ETH usando NFC 

*Ethereum Movie* => Financiación de películas. 

*Yocoin *=> Realizar pagos, enviar dinero,... 

*Arcade Token* => Tipo Uber. 

*Bitpark Coin* => Seguros 

*Soarcoin *=> Enviar y recibir pagos como si fuese en negro de forma anónima 

*AMIS *=> Préstamos 

*GoldUnionCoin* => Relacionado con metales preciosos (chinos) 

*TaaS *=> Realizar inversiones. 


::: *ICO*:::

*Aragon* => Sistema judicial, capaz de parar la red en caso de detectar un ataque. 

*Ethereum Link* => Inversiones digitales respaldados con la plata. 

*EthBits *=> Operaciones seguras P2P y cuentas bancarias. (Acuerdos para abrir oficinas en Reino Unido, Francia, España, China, EE.UU. y Australia.) 

*AKASHA *=> Periodismo, premiar publicaciones,... 

*ETHREAL*
Evento para el 19 de mayo de 2017, por 599$ te ponen al día. 

Iorana,


----------



## arras2 (15 Ene 2018)

sabueXo dijo:


> Pongo tal cual TRIG:
> 
> "
> Twitter
> ...



hay dos velotes de volumen de medio kilate de dolares cada una en las ultimas horas. Dudo que alguien que pueda meter esa pasta sea para no sacarle rendimiento... SE ha vendido en dos plises, volumen para 200 masternodos.

Si no recuerdo mal, el día 19 (4 días) sacan un withepaper concretando más el proyecto. A ver que se cuenta esta gente.


----------



## Oso Amoroso (15 Ene 2018)

djun dijo:


> bla,bla,bla....



Muchas muchas gracias, Dios te lo pague con muchos polvos y pocos hijos.


----------



## lurker (15 Ene 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> Una que acaba de salir en kucoin con hardcap bajo, es selfkey (KEY). Ahora mismo está en 0,05usd. Yo el 0,5 usd, o lo que es lo mismo 10x lo veo fácil en los próximos 2 3 meses si no antes.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk



Key tiene una pinta cojonuda, yo quería haber entrado en la ico (que fue ayer, a 0,015$ : ) pero no pude por el horario y se acabó en cosa de 10 minutos . De momento se ha marcado un x3 desde precio de ico. Su doble chino TheKey va a ser pepi también , habrá que estar atentos ienso:


----------



## arras2 (15 Ene 2018)

Oso Amoroso dijo:


> Una duda, habia un hilo o un post por aqui donde se hacia un analisis de diferentes cryptos segun sus objetivos, definiciones y demas, ¿ alguien sabe donde anda? Estoy empezando a crear un portfolio a largo plazo y no me gustaria tener muchas cryptos del mismo sector y que compitan entre si, despues de todo ésto es casi como los Inmortales, solo puede quedar una



no sé si te refieres a esto:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showpost.php?p=21003801&postcount=3896

---------- Post added 15-ene-2018 at 17:10 ----------




axier dijo:


> Mira que no soy de invertir en cosas raras ni porquerías, pero esta mierda me está llamando la atención. Ethereum Dark
> Ethereum Dark (ETHD) precio, gráficos, capitalización bursátil y otras métricas | CoinMarketCap
> 
> BitcoinDark (BTCD) precio, gráficos, capitalización bursátil y otras métricas | CoinMarketCap
> ...



Cuidado, si no me equivoco bitcoin dark desaparece. Se fusionan con kmd y cambian 1 btcd por 50kmd y creo que la fecha límite para cambiarlos era hoy. Además la deslistan de bittrex el 26 de este mes.

Las otras, yo creo que es buena idea entrar, cuando zumban las de verdad. 

Me huelo que juli, siguió esa estrategia con litecoin plus. Cuando zumbó litecoin, aprovechó el tirón.

Por ahí hay otra litecoin ultra con un supply irrisorio que lleva una subida vertigiosa (x8 en 2 días aunque ya se está ostiando). Me da que como litecoin zumbe, en este puto mundo loco esta ultra (o la plus mismo) zumban por defecto.

Madre como zumba neo, da vértigo y empiezan las dudas de si holdear más o tomar beneficios... Esta tenía pensado aguantarla tiempo, como por ejemplo pivx y eng, pero cuando ves estas mierdas ya no sabes que hacer...:XX:


----------



## silverwindow (15 Ene 2018)

Hablando de putas, que tal Intensecoin?

IntenseCoin (ITNS) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap

es putilla barata, ademas solo esta hospedada en un hostal de mala muerte, pero lo de la VPN me pone cachondillo.

le he metido chapillas jugandome el tipo y entrando al hostal ese de mala muerte, ahora y alas tengo en mi wallet por si suena la flauta.

Podria ser puta de lujo.Las chapillas las doy por medio perdidas, pero en mi wallet ,no en el de otro.

A mas riesgo mas ganancia.
A veces.

PD: DIvad, vaya trade te has marcado,pim pam. :Aplauso:


----------



## michinato (15 Ene 2018)

djun dijo:


> ¿Sabes que tal funciona el wallet oficial de monero? Yo hace un año y pico tenía la versión GUI, pero era muy lento en sincronizar, se quedaba medio atascado, era desesperante. Vendí todos los moneros y no quise saber nada mas de esa wallet. Sé que hay alguna nueva versión. ¿Sabes si ya ha mejorado y funciona medio normal? O algún forero la ha probado?
> 
> Sé que hay una wallet que es GUI, y otra que es CLI ( Downloads | Monero - secure, private, untraceable ). ¿cual es mejor? ¿qué diferencia hay entre las dos? Saludos.
> 
> ...





Supongo que los problemas que tuviste es porque te intentaste descargar la blockchain entera, que es lo que hace por defecto el wallet oficial de Monero.


Sería el equivalente a descargarte el cliente oficial de Bitcoin Core, descargar los tropecientos Gigas de la blockchain de BTC y montar un nodo completo.


Sin embargo, un usuario normal de BTC, generalmente utiliza un monedero tipo Electrum o Mycellium que se conecta a un nodo remoto y evita tener que descargar la blockchain.


En Monero también puedes hacer eso mismo, conectar tu cliente con un nodo remoto. En los siguientes enlaces tienes información acerca de como puedes configurarlo: 

MoneroWorld - Ontological world of Monero

How can I use Monero without syncing the blockchain? - Monero Stack Exchange



Lo que preguntas sobre el wallet. La diferencia es que:

con el GUI tienes interfaz gráfica (recomendable)
con el CLI hay que interactuar mediante linea de comandos (orientado más para nodos remotos y usuarios avanzados)




Si quieres más información acerca del tema de conectarse a un nodo remoto, recomiendo leer también los siguientes enlaces:

Bad Request

Remote Nodes - to Use or Not to Use : Monero


----------



## sabueXo (15 Ene 2018)

lurker dijo:


> Key tiene una pinta cojonuda, yo quería haber entrado en la ico (que fue ayer, a 0,015$ : ) pero no pude por el horario y se acabó en cosa de 10 minutos . De momento se ha marcado un x3 desde precio de ico. Su doble chino TheKey va a ser pepi también , habrá que estar atentos ienso:



Acabo de vender lo poco de Dent que me quedaba y PRL que va en picado por Key.

A ver que tal va el asunto.


----------



## arras2 (15 Ene 2018)

sabueXo dijo:


> Por lo visto los japoneses tienen mucho interés en TRIG y que el proyecto salga adelante. Hay influencers que hablan de TRIG y están pidiendo que salga en un exchange japones.
> 
> Parece ser que les gustan las armas y a la vez la seguridad, por lo que, proyecto ideal para ellos. Hay mucho japo en discord.
> 
> ...



Pues si que quieren que suba si. 60%. Otros 100 masternodos intercambiados de manos . Ya casi salgo de pérdidas! Un pumpeo más así y me quedo a 0.


----------



## sabueXo (15 Ene 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> Pues si que quieren que suba si. 60%. Otros 100 masternodos intercambiados de manos . Ya casi salgo de pérdidas! Un pumpeo más así y me quedo a 0.



Escribes y le das la vuelta al tema macho :XX:


----------



## bubbler (15 Ene 2018)

Pero que esta pasando con ardor jorgito?

Voy hasta el mismo culo!!!


----------



## Cevilan (15 Ene 2018)

Divad dijo:


> Cierto es que para ganar chapas no necesitas saber sobre jesuitas, nwo, listos,... :: pero sí te ayudan a ver los caminos elegidos :rolleye:



Joder que crack!! Supongo q lo habras explicado ya mil veces, pero podrias decir como lo haces para los novatos como yo? Mil gracias y enhorabuena!!


----------



## EDV (15 Ene 2018)

Lo que habéis comentado por atrás del rebrand de dash (perdonad porque voy con móvil y por no buscarlo)... ¿Si tengo mis dash en la ledger debo hacer algo?

Gracias


----------



## Divad (15 Ene 2018)

Cevilan dijo:


> Joder que crack!! Supongo q lo habras explicado ya mil veces, pero podrias decir como lo haces para los novatos como yo? Mil gracias y enhorabuena!!



En el siguiente link verás el manual para comprar barato y vender caro teniendo a los bots como referencia.
David Lozano - En criptolandia siempre ganas. Si no te... | Facebook

Esperando a que me lleguen las chapas a Binance y seguir surfeando


----------



## juli (15 Ene 2018)

Claudius dijo:


> Bueno, está todo en el roadmap.
> Hay un rebranding de marca en camino, que va abarcar aspectos de marketing de marca globlales, con una agencia muy famosa, para coincidir con el lanzamiento de Evolution.



Pues de 100 coin por Mnode , yo sigo sin ver nada. 

Sabes de algún link o algo ? ...tenías referencias de algo así antes?... cuál es tu impresión ?

Gracias.


----------



## paketazo (15 Ene 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Acabo de mirar y veo que en wagerr "no news...bad news" o cantan algo en unas horas o este barco se va a 10 centavos.
> 
> Mucha suerte a los holders...entre los que me incluyo.
> 
> En cuanto a Dash y IOTA como dijo el compañero antes, están quedándose muy retrasadas respecto a hace un mes...o les toca o caerán en el olvido del trading agresivo.





bubbler dijo:


> Pero que esta pasando con ardor jorgito?
> 
> Voy hasta el mismo culo!!!



Parece que Polo equivocó la cadena del fork, y ahora debería revertir todas las ventas desde la salida de la bifurcación, o crear un nuevo ardor que solo cotiza en polo...

Una cagada como otra cualquiera.


----------



## Termoforesis (15 Ene 2018)

A SingularityNet no llegué a tiempo de ICO y la verdad para la morralla que me sobra (0,3 ETH) tenía pensado meterle. Os parece una locura hacerlo tal como se abra la veda?


----------



## sabueXo (15 Ene 2018)

Divad dijo:


> En el siguiente link verás el manual para comprar barato y vender caro teniendo a los bots como referencia.
> David Lozano - En criptolandia siempre ganas. Si no te... | Facebook
> 
> Esperando a que me lleguen las chapas a Binance y seguir surfeando



Estoy estudiando tus lecciones del Facebook.

Me queda claro donde poner las posiciones de entrada y salida, pero tengo una duda.

Por ejemplo, hay un soporte de 20ETH para comprar DENT y compro ahí:

- ¿Cómo sabes que no irá rebotando con ese soporte hasta que lo rompa y siga bajando haciendo caer en pérdidas?

- En caso de que suba, ¿buscas otro soporte para la venta dejando una orden de venta (con el peligro de que baje) o lo vendes cuando consideras oportuno?


----------



## haruki murakami (15 Ene 2018)

Yo no entiendo porque las del top le andan siguiendo el juego a BTC...bitcoin baja y ellas se emparejan...son calculos bien milimetricos...excluyendo por supuesto a NEO de la ecuacion.... pareciera como si estuvieran esperando a que pase algo..

Hace 3 dias vendi mis DASH por bitcoin en 7.4Millones de satoshis...y llego a subir hasta los 7.75Millones de satos..y ahora esta en los 7.05Millones de satos....joder es que asi no se puede tradear...es decir mi venta estuvo en la parte media...pero es que si llego a comprar DASH ahora no es ni 4%...esto es una vaina inquietante...


----------



## davitin (15 Ene 2018)

Alguien tiene datum? Yo himbertih, pero esta bajando la jodia.

Enviado desde mi Woxter Nimbus 102Q mediante Tapatalk


----------



## sabueXo (15 Ene 2018)

sabueXo dijo:


> Estoy estudiando tus lecciones del Facebook.
> 
> Me queda claro donde poner las posiciones de entrada y salida, pero tengo una duda.
> 
> ...



Me cito.

Estaba siguiendo una moneda random con un soporte de unos 6 ETH.

Lo han roto y ha caído en picado. ¿Habría que buscar soportes mucho más tochos?. En tus capturas veo de más de 200ETH. ¿Estamoso hablando de buscar soportes así?


----------



## Claudius (15 Ene 2018)

Bankera “We are not affected by Visa crypto crackdown”
Bankera ICO - "We are not affected by Visa crypto crackdown"

New Bankera cards have already arrived


----------



## fary (15 Ene 2018)

sabueXo dijo:


> Me cito.
> 
> Estaba siguiendo una moneda random con un soporte de unos 6 ETH.
> 
> Lo han roto y ha caído en picado. ¿Habría que buscar soportes mucho más tochos?. En tus capturas veo de más de 200ETH. ¿Estamoso hablando de buscar soportes así?



6 eth no es un soporte, se lo meriendan en nada, busca volumen de verdad, ve a binance xlm/eth y veras un bot vendiendo 92eth en 49900


----------



## san_miguel (15 Ene 2018)

Mañana listan GATCOIN en coss, otra,prima hermana de KEY, otros 10x.

Y hay una preico que os puede cambiar la vida. PARETO.NETWORK

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## prometheus (15 Ene 2018)

Muy buenas criptofriends. Voy por la pagina 585, me estaré perdiendo todos los chicharros calientes que propone Juli.

Pero lo de hoy ha sido bestial. Habéis visto b3c? Después del récord que se marcó la semana pasada, hoy ha hecho el mas difícil todavía: 770x en dos horas, entre las 17 y 19 aprox. Una gráfica que no entra dentro del esquema habitual. Es posible que sea un error en coinmarketcap?


----------



## juli (15 Ene 2018)

En poco más de una hora, Mybit en directo :

[youtube]QEvPASKz-z8[/youtube]

S hay alguien dentro y pilla inglés en tiempo real, se agredecen comentarios.


----------



## trancos123 (15 Ene 2018)

fary dijo:


> 6 eth no es un soporte, se lo meriendan en nada, busca volumen de verdad, ve a binance xlm/eth y veras un bot vendiendo 92eth en 49900



Que tal estas imágenes? son bots? veo ordenes de compras grandes, pero parece que no hay ventas fuertes, ahí entrarías?

NBL vs btc






ADA vs eth


----------



## Divad (15 Ene 2018)

sabueXo dijo:


> Estoy estudiando tus lecciones del Facebook.
> 
> Me queda claro donde poner las posiciones de entrada y salida, pero tengo una duda.
> 
> ...



Gracias sabueXo, lo que hago lo puede hacer cualquiera. Por ahora son leyes universales :XX: solo me dedico a seguir los patrones que van marcando 

Respecto a la pregunta, puede darse el caso que tras surfear 2 olas la tercera se lo trague el mar. Tengo 5 tablas viendo los Moais bajo el mar :rolleye:

Creía que era un buen soporte y no lo era :XX: máximo 2-3 olas de una misma cripto e irse a otras aguas 8: 




sabueXo dijo:


> - En caso de que suba, ¿buscas otro soporte para la venta o lo vendes cuando consideras oportuno?



De subir vendes donde se acumulen los bots, si igualas te pones detrás de ellos. Puedes regalar una chapa y te aseguras el premio (los magos que crean el cambio de vela) y compras donde otros bots nos esperan con los brazos abiertos ::

Tampoco hay que ser tan avaricioso exprimiendo al máximo los márgenes, porque en algunas te quedarás fuera y te puedes perder combos divertidos

---------- Post added 15-ene-2018 at 20:08 ----------




sabueXo dijo:


> Me cito.
> 
> Estaba siguiendo una moneda random con un soporte de unos 6 ETH.
> 
> Lo han roto y ha caído en picado. ¿Habría que buscar soportes mucho más tochos?. En tus capturas veo de más de 200ETH. ¿Estamoso hablando de buscar soportes así?



Correcto, buscar los que saltan a la vista. Juega también con los decimales para verlos mejor 

---------- Post added 15-ene-2018 at 20:10 ----------




trancos123 dijo:


> Que tal estas imágenes? son bots? veo ordenes de compras grandes, pero parece que no hay ventas fuertes, ahí entrarías?
> 
> NBL vs btc
> 
> ...



Jugando con los decimales verás alguna venta, un techo mínimo habrá para cobrar y crear así la corrección 8:


----------



## trancos123 (15 Ene 2018)

Divad dijo:


> Gracias sabueXo, lo que hago lo puede hacer cualquiera. Por ahora son leyes universales :XX: solo me dedico a seguir los patrones que van marcando
> 
> Respecto a la pregunta, puede darse el caso que tras surfear 2 olas la tercera se lo trague el mar. Tengo 5 tablas viendo los Moais bajo el mar :rolleye:
> 
> ...



Tienes que hacer un vídeo de unas de tus sesiones, explicando paso a paso y te pagamos con cryptos las lección.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (15 Ene 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> Mañana listan GATCOIN en coss, otra,prima hermana de KEY, otros 10x.
> 
> Y hay una preico que os puede cambiar la vida. PARETO.NETWORK
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk




Hola compi. Qué le ves de especial a ésta Ico?


----------



## Divad (15 Ene 2018)

trancos123 dijo:


> Tienes que hacer un vídeo de unas de tus sesiones, explicando paso a paso y te pagamos con cryptos las lección.



Vente al discord y lo vamos hablando con las chapas que quieras 
Discord


----------



## trancos123 (15 Ene 2018)

Divad dijo:


> Jugando con los decimales verás alguna venta, un techo mínimo habrá para cobrar y crear así la corrección 8:



Vale! ya he visto lo de los decimales.

Una compra de 39eth y unas ventas de 7,7,7 y 13 eth. 
Entiendo que tú pondrías la compra a 0,0032 y venderías a 0,0036, correcto?


----------



## Cakau (15 Ene 2018)

Paketazo parece que lo de Wagerr va...

Twitter

Twitter

---------- Post added 15-ene-2018 at 20:33 ----------

Pero con calma!! jejeje

---------- Post added 15-ene-2018 at 20:41 ----------

Que pasa con NEO? Hasta donde la veis antes de 
corrección


----------



## san_miguel (15 Ene 2018)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Hola compi. Qué le ves de especial a ésta Ico?



Hardcap de la ICO sólo 12millones de usd. Y es muy buen proyecto.

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kukulkam (15 Ene 2018)

@Negrofuturo, los del chiringo leones tienen un cajero de este tipo

Bitcoin: Primer escándalo bitcoin en España: un empresario, acusado de estafar 4,6 millones. Noticias de Tecnología



Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## haruki murakami (15 Ene 2018)

parece que hemos estado ante un agujero negro desde hace un mes..y lo hemos visto crecer pero ha ido tan lento que fue casi imperceptible....NEO ahora mismo con una suma alta en volumen casi USD1.5MM...NEO ahora ocupa la posicion 8 en el CMC


----------



## Oso Amoroso (15 Ene 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> Mañana listan GATCOIN en coss, otra,prima hermana de KEY, otros 10x.



Utilizar el exchange de Coss ahora mismo es un ejercicio de masoquismo, que cruz.......


----------



## san_miguel (15 Ene 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> Hardcap de la ICO sólo 12millones de usd. Y es muy buen proyecto.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk



Además están los judíos detrás, Y judios=$$$$

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Patanegra (15 Ene 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> Además están los judíos detrás, Y judios=$$$$
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk



$$$$ para ellos si pero para los goyim hay algo? le quedan tres horas para el cierre de la ICO pero no me llega el email con los detalles para mandar los ETH...quizas porque no estoy suscrito a Telegram?


----------



## san_miguel (15 Ene 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> $$$$ para ellos si pero para los goyim hay algo? le quedan tres horas para el cierre de la ICO pero no me llega el email con los detalles para mandar los ETH...quizas porque no estoy suscrito a Telegram?



Yo no tuve problema, lo que termina es la PRE-ico

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (15 Ene 2018)

Divad, menuda legión de fans tienes en face ,buenos post , información valida, muy aprovechable.
Crack.

Como se cuelan algunas hembras viendo que el dinerillo arrecia :XX::XX:

Un saludo ,campechano.


----------



## ClanesDeLaLuna (15 Ene 2018)

El lend Este se está poniendo a buen precio, se me quedó una orden de compra atascada hace unos días pero igual ahora sí que meto.


----------



## Patanegra (15 Ene 2018)

6 dias seguidos perdiendo pasta aunque la market cap esta estancada... como veis la situacion los veteranos? estan sacudiendo el cocotero o esto se acaba?

donde estan los pardillos, perdon inversores, que estan atascando la verificacion de los exchanges? donde esta esa paguita de Navidad?

o soy yo el primero de los pardillos? :ouch:::


----------



## davitin (15 Ene 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> 6 dias seguidos perdiendo pasta aunque la market cap esta estancada... como veis la situacion los veteranos? estan sacudiendo el cocotero o esto se acaba?



En cuales estas perdiendo pasta?

Yo estoy perdiendo con iota, iot chain, sonm y datum...pero me esta compensando neo y pienso que las otras subiran tarde o temprano.


----------



## davitin (15 Ene 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Ahora tienes que aguantar con las criptomonedas que lleves... O millonario o te hundes con el barco ...









::


----------



## Patanegra (15 Ene 2018)

davitin dijo:


> En cuales estas perdiendo pasta?
> 
> Yo estoy perdiendo con iota, iot chain, sonm y datum...pero me esta compensando neo y pienso que las otras subiran tarde o temprano.



tengo unas 50 monedas, voy mas rapido :: si te digo en cuales no pierdo: Dent, Rai, Neo, Vibe, ENG y Qash


----------



## haruki murakami (15 Ene 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> 6 dias seguidos perdiendo pasta aunque la market cap esta estancada... como veis la situacion los veteranos? estan sacudiendo el cocotero o esto se acaba?
> 
> donde estan los pardillos, perdon inversores, que estan atascando los exchanges?
> 
> o soy yo el primero de los pardillos? :ouch:::



estancada...y es que no ves que todos los ojos estan en NEO? se va a comer vivo a Litecoin..yo digo que NEO se hace de aqui a manana los $250 (opinion personal)


----------



## davitin (15 Ene 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> tengo unas 50 monedas, voy mas rapido :: si te digo en cuales no pierdo: Dent, Rai, Neo, Vibe, ENG y Qash



Joder.

No se si has invertido mucho en total, yo he invertido en pocas monedas pero bastante pasta en cada una de ellas, pero me estoy replanteando si no sera mejor meter poco (200 o 300 euros) en muchas monedas y asi aprovechar el mayor numero de pumps posibles...tambien estoy pensando en meterme a saco en las icos, de momento solo estoy en bankera, pero veo que la peña se esta forrando con als icos de los cojones.


----------



## haruki murakami (15 Ene 2018)

davitin dijo:


> En cuales estas perdiendo pasta?
> 
> Yo estoy perdiendo con iota, iot chain, sonm y datum...pero me esta compensando neo y pienso que las otras subiran tarde o temprano.



Davitin...porque SONM en vez de Golem? Especulacion o SONM apunta mas alto?
En mi opinion personal creo que Golem esta bien definido en lo que quieren y en lo que no. Proyecto muy serio, y ha crecido sin estar dependiente a la especulacion, obvio es mi opinion.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (15 Ene 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> tengo unas 50 monedas, voy mas rapido :: si te digo en cuales no pierdo: Dent, Rai, Neo, Vibe, ENG y Qash



50 coins?:XX: hostias, tienes un exchange propio, ten paciencia y espera.
Mi cuñado esta igual que tu solo que con Mana,Lend,Funfair, Spaink,Raiblocks..


----------



## Patanegra (15 Ene 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Joder.
> 
> No se si has invertido mucho en total, yo he invertido en pocas monedas pero bastante pasta en cada una de ellas, pero me estoy replanteando si no sera mejor meter poco (200 o 300 euros) en muchas monedas y asi aprovechar el mayor numero de pumps posibles...tambien estoy pensando en meterme a saco en las icos, de momento solo estoy en bankera, pero veo que la peña se esta forrando con als icos de los cojones.



he metido 200.000 euros, los ahorros de toda mi vida de alquiler, sin calefaccion y comiendo bocadillos ::

por ahora son 350.000 euros pero eran 100.000 mas hace 6 dias. 150.000 euros en 6 semanas no estan mal, quizas me quejo demasiado, aunque eran 100.000 mas hace 6 dias. 

he puesto en muchas monedas para aprovechar los pumpeos por lo visto van por barrios, la idea original era cuando hago un x3 me salgo con el 90% y dejo el 10% hodleando. Con lo que salgo vuelvo a fiat con los originales 200.000 euros. Esa era la teoria, en la practica el 80% de mis monedas pierden, me salvan 4 o 5 que han hecho un x15 aunque los hijos de puta de exchanges me las guardaban hasta que el x15 eran x10 o menos.


----------



## davitin (15 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Davitin...porque SONM en vez de Golem? Especulacion o SONM apunta mas alto?
> En mi opinion personal creo que Golem esta bien definido en lo que quieren y en lo que no. Proyecto muy serio, y ha crecido sin estar dependiente a la especulacion, obvio es mi opinion.



Pues no se, la verdad en su dia me meti por que el proyecto me parecia interesante, en su momento no conocia golem, de todos modos sonm esta mucho mas avanzado, en verano finaliza el desarrollo, golem creo que hasta 2019 no terminan y creo que los dos proyectos no son iguales, no van enfocados al mismo mercado.

Yo diria que golem esta bastante mas sujeto a especulacion que sonm, este ultimo no se preocupa mucho del marketing, en el grupo de telegram te dicen siempre que hasta que el proyecto no este acabado no empezaran con el marketing y tal, a mi me banearon un dia que me dio un ataque de nervios::


----------



## Patanegra (15 Ene 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Yo llevo, no me importa que baje, en un año stream, datum y utrust seran holigopolios tan modestos como google o microsoft... ::



y otras 3 coins mas pal bote , ya tengo 53


----------



## Patanegra (15 Ene 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Vaya huevos tienes ::, yo metí algo porque veía muy jugoso el pastel después de tanto tiempo leyendo, pero le sigo teniendo respeto como para dejarme ahí los ahorros de mi vida :XX:



el plan es sacar los 200.000 en un mes, de hecho voy a empezar pronto. Los tiempos del x100 o x1000 ya se han ido al menos que te toque una mina de oro. Mi idea era entrar fuerte, hacer ROI y sacar lo puesto en un mes, solo necesitaba un mes bueno pero solo he tenido 15 dias.


----------



## paketazo (15 Ene 2018)

negrofuturo dijo:


> a ver si va a pegar un petardazo y solo tenéis mierdas chinas.





:XX: ::


----------



## iaGulin (15 Ene 2018)

Por aquí perdiendo pasta con Dash, KMD, ENG e IOTA... a ver si no dura mucho, primera mala racha desde que empecé xD


----------



## paketazo (15 Ene 2018)

iaGulin dijo:


> Por aquí perdiendo pasta con Dash, KMD, ENG e IOTA... a ver si no dura mucho, primera mala racha desde que empecé xD



mi portfolio estas semanas ha perdido 6 cifras bien largas :: :


----------



## orbeo (15 Ene 2018)

Joder que semanas de mierda a ver si viene un arreón.

A ver hijos de puta ballenatos! Que no vamos a vender ni aunque llegue todo a 0 cabrones!!


----------



## jijito (15 Ene 2018)

Viendo la grafica de la capitalizacion total del mercado, parece que estamos al borde de explotar hacia arriba tanto como para abajo. Ojo.


----------



## paketazo (15 Ene 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> Joder que semanas de mierda a ver si viene un arreón.
> 
> A ver hijos de puta ballenatos! Que no vamos a vender ni aunque llegue todo a 0 cabrones!!



Lo jodido no es que todo se ponga a 0...que también...lo de verdad jodido y espero no sufráis nunca es el goteo a la baja anual hasta llegar a ese 0, y que te mantiene con esperanzas de remontada.

Si se va a 0 en una semana ¡cojonudo!, pero si se va en 3 años, ya os digo yo que por aquí no quedará ninguno de nosotros sin haber soltado.


----------



## haruki murakami (15 Ene 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> Joder que semanas de mierda a ver si viene un arreón.
> 
> A ver hijos de puta ballenatos! Que no vamos a vender ni aunque llegue todo a 0 cabrones!!



x2

Me encanta esa actitud orbeo!


----------



## Jorgillo (15 Ene 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Lo jodido no es que todo se ponga a 0...que también...lo de verdad jodido y espero no sufráis nunca es el goteo a la baja anual hasta llegar a ese 0, y que te mantiene con esperanzas de remontada.
> 
> Si se va a 0 en una semana ¡cojonudo!, pero si se va en 3 años, ya os digo yo que por aquí no quedará ninguno de nosotros sin haber soltado.



Paketazo siempre es un placer leerte. Te quería preguntar una duda, qué crees que es mejor en este mercado, mantener en cartera 25-30 monedas o estar en 8-10 máximo? 

Actualmente estoy en la primera opción y estoy planteandome seriamente deshacerme de varias y "concentrar". Gracias!


----------



## paketazo (15 Ene 2018)

Jorgillo dijo:


> Paketazo siempre es un placer leerte. Te quería preguntar una duda, qué crees que es mejor en este mercado, mantener en cartera 25-30 monedas o estar en 8-10 máximo?
> 
> Actualmente estoy en la primera opción y estoy planteandome seriamente deshacerme de varias y "concentrar". Gracias!



te voy a ser sincero.

Si estamos en tendencia alcista interanual, da igual...ganarás casi lo mismo hagas lo que hagas.

Y como vas a ganar casi lo mismo, pues cuanto menos dividas menos comisiones pagarás, y tendrás más "concentrada" tu riqueza.

Yo en mercado alcista de largo plazo, me plantearía una cartera de porcentajes: 50% top 10, 30% top 20, y el resto a lo que me atraiga.

Tener 50 monedas como tiene el compañero es simplemente tener más opciones de que te toque la lotería o de cagarla si no te toca.

Mi estrategia es, y ha sido siempre, concentrar la mayor parte de fondos en los proyectos que me dan más seguridad, aun que los retornos puedan ser menores...y cuantos menos mejor, pues más fácil es seguirlos.

Ahora bien, si la tendencia se invierte y se vuelve bajista, es muy posible que de 1500 coins, solo suban "si es que suben" una docena a largo plazo... y es ahí realmente dónde se diferencia a los hombres de los niños.

Un tipo que gana en tendencia bajista en bolsa sin usar derivados de manera relativamente continuada, es un dios, no es un hombre.

Yo si veo que la tendencia interanual de medias móviles se va al carajo, tendré que replantearme muchas cosas...esperemos que no llegue ese día...de momento.

Un saludo


----------



## davitin (15 Ene 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Tras los pumpeos de inicio de año, esto se ha puesto a bajar...lentamente (algunas chapas ya llevan un -50% largo.... y lo mismo se van al -90%.
> 
> A mi lo de diversificar no me termina de convencer, así que al margen de ETH, me fui a una para hacer un x2 ó x3, y de momento un x0.5 y empeorando...



Yo no he visto esa bajada del 50% por ningun sitio.

Aqui cada uno tiene "su libro".


----------



## haruki murakami (15 Ene 2018)

Promesa..si DASH sube de los 7.8Millones de satos..me monto en ese carro..sin importar el que... es que DASH tiene el potencial de subir lo que ha subido NEO..


----------



## besto (15 Ene 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> he metido 200.000 euros, los ahorros de toda mi vida de alquiler, sin calefaccion y comiendo bocadillos ::
> 
> por ahora son 350.000 euros pero eran 100.000 mas hace 6 dias. 150.000 euros en 6 semanas no estan mal, quizas me quejo demasiado, aunque eran 100.000 mas hace 6 dias.
> 
> he puesto en muchas monedas para aprovechar los pumpeos por lo visto van por barrios, la idea original era cuando hago un x3 me salgo con el 90% y dejo el 10% hodleando. Con lo que salgo vuelvo a fiat con los originales 200.000 euros. Esa era la teoria, en la practica el 80% de mis monedas pierden, me salvan 4 o 5 que han hecho un x15 aunque los hijos de puta de exchanges me las guardaban hasta que el x15 eran x10 o menos.



Recuerda que esto es una burbuja.
Dicho lo anterior, yo no tengo claro que tener tantas monedas sea la opcion buena, es mejor estar en 5-10 pero rotar entre ellas. Y de esas 10 al menos 5 donde esté el core de la pasta que sean proyectos top 20 y solidos.
Te tienes que estar volviendo loco para hacer el seguimiento de 50 coins.:XX:
Suerte!


----------



## arras2 (15 Ene 2018)

Joder,y yo que me pensaba q era el único que perdía... Yo he bajado un 10% de mi máximo, que era un x3 de lo que empecé hace un par de meses. Y estoy muy pillado en iota y kmd. Dudo q pueda salir sin pérdidas. Toca esperar.

Es normal después de lo que ha pasado, que haya recesión. Y poca me parece. Paciencia, a saber cuanto puede durar. Esperemos que no sean meses. Da miedo pensar lo que puede pasar si se activa el agujero negro. En el gráfico da la sensación que en breve deberia haber novedades en este aspectoaspecto.


----------



## paketazo (15 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Promesa..si DASH sube de los 7.8Millones de satos..me monto en ese carro..sin importar el que... es que DASH tiene el potencial de subir lo que ha subido NEO..



Dash está pagando el pato de los retrasos en evolution, y como hasta verano no se espera nada "grandioso", pues le toca aburrir a los holders, y lo está logrando.

En 3 días se han vendido 20 nodos, y eso hacía que no pasaba.

El costo de oportunidad de bajar desde 1600 a 975$, es muy grande para quién tiene 1000 Dash enfrascados en un nodo.

Ese dinero puede ir mientras tanto a otros proyectos con noticias mas frescas, a la espera de determinar si el roadmap de Dash cumple.

Dash podría estar así hasta Marzo / Abril si no saca alguna noticia gorda, y mientras pues buscando la base media del canal 0,068 Dash/BTC o la parte baja 0,045Dash/BTC

O se confía o no se confía...en caso de confiar, hold e incrementar.

Yo confío...y bastante, pero aquí no hay ciencia exacta...mañana BTC te implementa una tapa de callos y nos arrasa, o ETH ofrece servicio de señoritas a domicilio por cada 10 tokens en cartera y adios.

Un saludo


----------



## Ikkyu (15 Ene 2018)

Yo he deshecho todas mis posiciones menos KMD a 7.2$

Todo en ethereum ahora, esta todo bajando y de momento prefiero reposar. No metí mucho porque no tengo, pero del capital inicial que metí me he hecho un... x7 

No esta mal de momento, toca esperar


----------



## haruki murakami (15 Ene 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> Joder,y yo que me pensaba q era el único que perdía... Yo he bajado un 10% de mi máximo, que era un x3 de lo que empecé hace un par de meses. Y estoy muy pillado en iota y kmd. Dudo q pueda salir sin pérdidas. Toca esperar.
> 
> Es normal después de lo que ha pasado, que haya recesión. Y poca me parece. Paciencia, a saber cuanto puede durar. Esperemos que no sean meses. Da miedo pensar lo que puede pasar si se activa el agujero negro. En el gráfico da la sensación que en breve deberia haber novedades en este aspectoaspecto.



Cual de los agujeros negros? Acabamos de ver pasar a NEO..
Queda...Bitcoin, este es el mas masivo
IOTA, se puede volver uno..
DASH sepuede volver uno...
el trio de delincuentes: Cardano, Stellar y Ripple..que aveces les da por activarse con NEM.

---------- Post added 15-ene-2018 at 22:55 ----------




paketazo dijo:


> Dash está pagando el pato de los retrasos en evolution, y como hasta verano no se espera nada "grandioso", pues le toca aburrir a los holders, y lo está logrando.
> 
> En 3 días se han vendido 20 nodos, y eso hacía que no pasaba.
> 
> ...



Por ahora DASH aguantando muy bien en los 0,070Dash/BTC (Bitfinex)..de momento creo igual..DASH no va a subir mucho en dolares...pero creo que podria perder ante Bitcoin si se activa (que es lo que pienso podria pasar)..yo puse orden de compra para DASH en 0.055 Satos...pero como dije..si DASH se va a los 0.078 DASH/BTC...me monto en el y a esperar...
me gusta IOTA...creo que es el que mas pronto tiene de dar noticias ahora en Enero..con partners para automoviles autonomos...quien sabe si cumpliran.


----------



## arras2 (15 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Cual de los agujeros negros? Acabamos de ver pasar a NEO..
> Queda...Bitcoin, este es el mas masivo
> IOTA, se puede volver uno..
> DASH sepuede volver uno...
> el trio de delincuentes: Cardano, Stellar y Ripple..que aveces les da por activarse con NEM.



Agujero negro sólo hay uno jajaja. El Caimán. NEO alucinante. Estoy sacándole casi x2 vs ETH y no sé que hacer... Pero tampoco es que haya absorbido tanto a los demás. La única vez que vi a dash zumbar (de 850 a 1550), tampoco hizo que lo demás bajara, tipo como ahora NEO, pero cuando zumba el Caimán todo de tope de rojo.


He mantenido la mitad de qash. He hecho roi al hacer x3 y lo otro, free hasta dónde llegue. Como dice juli, hay que hacer roi y ahorrar.

Iota, tiene q sacar la nueva wallet, y la noticia Q... Cuando? No lo sé. Mientras no suban las tps yo estaré atrapado jajaja.


----------



## haruki murakami (15 Ene 2018)

Respecto a lo de NEO..sino se va a los $250..lo que podria venir es a nutrir sus hijas...Deepbrain chain, Qlink..y el resto que se han venido mencionando..ahora que la madre tiene visibilidad..supongo que vendria el turno de las hijas...


----------



## Drewcastle (15 Ene 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> Joder,y yo que me pensaba q era el único que perdía... Yo he bajado un 10% de mi máximo, que era un x3 de lo que empecé hace un par de meses. Y estoy muy pillado en iota y kmd. Dudo q pueda salir sin pérdidas. Toca esperar.
> 
> Es normal después de lo que ha pasado, que haya recesión. Y poca me parece. Paciencia, a saber cuanto puede durar. Esperemos que no sean meses. Da miedo pensar lo que puede pasar si se activa el agujero negro. En el gráfico da la sensación que en breve deberia haber novedades en este aspectoaspecto.



Un -10%? Yo llegue a hacer casi un x8 desde que empece hace 40 dias, y ahora los beneficios han bajado un 50% en la ultima semana. La sensacion es desesperante, pensar que la bajada esta frenando, y levantarte al dia siguiente con mas de lo mismo ::

Creo que un buen sistema seria, cuando se viesen crisis como estas , saltar a Tether (que me corrijan los expertos si no es buen refugio) o valores mas estables como ethereum, y salvar gran parte de lo ganado, el gran problema es saber cuando va a bajar o cuando dejara de hacerlo.

Y otro aspecto importante es saber sacar tajada de los pumpeos y dumpeos como hace el crack de Divad, menuda envidia me has dado con la ultima jugada de INS, cabron.


----------



## jijito (15 Ene 2018)

Drewcastle dijo:


> Un -10%? Yo llegue a hacer casi un x8 desde que empece hace 40 dias, y ahora los beneficios han bajado un 50% en la ultima semana. La sensacion es desesperante, pensar que la bajada esta frenando, y levantarte al dia siguiente con mas de lo mismo ::
> 
> Creo que un buen sistema seria, cuando se viesen crisis como estas , saltar a Tether (que me corrijan los expertos si no es buen refugio) o valores mas estables como ethereum, y salvar gran parte de lo ganado, el gran problema es saber cuando va a bajar o cuando dejara de hacerlo.
> 
> Y otro aspecto importante es saber sacar tajada de los pumpeos y dumpeos como hace el crack de Divad, menuda envidia me has dado con la ultima jugada de INS, cabron.



Hombre es que si consigues un x8, lo logico es vender y esperar a una correccion seria. No pretenderas coger ese x8, invertirlo, y hacer un x2 en pocos dias. Si crees en el crecimiento infinito ojo con la pasta.


----------



## arras2 (15 Ene 2018)

Drewcastle dijo:


> Un -10%? Yo llegue a hacer casi un x8 desde que empece hace 40 dias, y ahora los beneficios han bajado un 50% en la ultima semana. La sensacion es desesperante, pensar que la bajada esta frenando, y levantarte al dia siguiente con mas de lo mismo ::
> 
> Creo que un buen sistema seria, cuando se viesen crisis como estas , saltar a Tether (que me corrijan los expertos si no es buen refugio) o valores mas estables como ethereum, y salvar gran parte de lo ganado, el gran problema es saber cuando va a bajar o cuando dejara de hacerlo.
> 
> Y otro aspecto importante es saber sacar tajada de los pumpeos y dumpeos como hace el crack de Divad, menuda envidia me has dado con la ultima jugada de INS, cabron.



Si pero es que yo apenas he hecho un x3. Que es muchísimo, pero viendo lo que corre por aquí es basura. A esperar que el marketcap se recupere.


----------



## jijito (15 Ene 2018)

white paper v2 de phore subido.
documentation/Phore_Whitepaper_2_EN.pdf at master · phoreproject/documentation · GitHub


----------



## Drewcastle (15 Ene 2018)

jijito dijo:


> Hombre es que si consigues un x8, lo logico es vender y esperar a una correccion seria. No pretenderas coger ese x8, invertirlo, y hacer un x2 en pocos dias. Si crees en el crecimiento infinito ojo con la pasta.



Cierto, pero todavia me veia muy verde para saber cuando vender, muchas veces me encontraba el coinmarket con la ostia ya dada, y al pensar que ya tocaba suelo lo dejaba estar, al dia siguiente volvia a pasar y hacia lo msimo, asi llevo toda la semana con unas perdidas como para pegarse un tiro ::

Tiene mucho que ver que soy nuevo en esto y no sabia que habia ostiones de mas de una semana bajando, entre en diciembre en plena subida y todo parecia un camino de rosas.

Lo de raiblocks por ejemplo, no me esperaba tal ostion desde la encuesta de binance, y mi mayor ganancia, que fue prl, se ha metido un ostion biblico que no se de donde sale.


----------



## jijito (15 Ene 2018)

Drewcastle dijo:


> Cierto, pero todavia me veia muy verde para saber cuando vender, muchas veces me encontraba el coinmarket con la ostia ya dada, y al pensar que ya tocaba suelo lo dejaba estar, al dia siguiente volvia a pasar y hacia lo msimo, asi llevo toda la semana con unas perdidas como para pegarse un tiro ::
> 
> Tiene mucho que ver que soy nuevo en esto y no sabia que habia ostiones de mas de una semana bajando, entre en diciembre en plena subida y todo parecia un camino de rosas.
> 
> Lo de raiblocks por ejemplo, no me esperaba tal ostion desde la encuesta de binance, y mi mayor ganancia, que fue prl, se ha metido un ostion biblico que no se de donde sale.



Yo creo que pretendes esperar a ganar el ultimo dolar, y eso puede ser tu tumba financiera. Si por un buen movimiento inviertes en una coin que se hace un x8, debes vender y ver el partido desde fuera, aunque pierdas otros pelotazos. Al menos hasta que veas señales en las graficas para meterle.

Un x8 no lo consigue practicamente nadie que se dedique a esto por hobby. Hay que sacar la pasta y volver a leer y releer diferentes papers, monedas, graficas etc para encontrar las chapas de valor.


----------



## Patanegra (15 Ene 2018)

jijito dijo:


> Hombre es que si consigues un x8, lo logico es vender y esperar a una correccion seria. No pretenderas coger ese x8, invertirlo, y hacer un x2 en pocos dias. Si crees en el crecimiento infinito ojo con la pasta.



hombre, hay que vender poco a poco, digamos un 25% por cada x2.

es lo que hago ahora con neo, vendo poco a poco


----------



## stiff upper lip (15 Ene 2018)

Quieren que soltemos baratito...

Pero yo me he atado al timón, donde vaya mi barco allá voy yo...

HODL!!!


----------



## RuiKi84 (15 Ene 2018)

Es curioso ver como el market cap se mantiene y estamos todos perdiendo pasta en los portafolios, es digno de estudio como manejan el mercado, yo entré hace mes y medio y también llegue a tener un x4, ahora ando por x3, me siento muy afortunado por poder afrontar estas bajadas en saldo positivo, cuando empiece a ver saldo negativo empezaré a preocuparme, en mi caso no me planteo sacar nada hasta verano ...


----------



## juli (15 Ene 2018)

jijito dijo:


> Hombre es que si consigues un x8, lo logico es vender y esperar a una correccion seria. No pretenderas coger ese x8, invertirlo, y hacer un x2 en pocos dias. Si crees en el crecimiento infinito ojo con la pasta.



Enganchar 2 seguidas, si curras bien, es sencillo. Y no voy de puto zahorí premium : Lo es...y ahí está la pasta y los saltos de calidad ($) del portfolio.

Tan sencillo como saltar de un x7 de potra...a un x2 , que no es más que echarle paciencia a una top en cilclo bajo. Pero si a las 3 horas ya se anda mirando cómo sube ésta, la otra y la de más allá, pues se jodió. Yo no soy nada paciente por naturaleza...pero ir de atacáo aquí es un memez...esto se chupa miles de kilos como la aceituna de un mosto. En fin...el caso es que asegurar 2 seguidos es lo que te hace subir escalones...pues coño, véte a algo que no baje ( no busques 2 x10 seguidos, que 9 de cada 10, te dejarás el que traes, o parte de él )...y el tiempo de rematar ese objetivo, lo marcará la coin de destino, no tú ( que de zahorís, nada,desengañáos... pero si aplicas cierto orden en medio de esta tendencia alcista, pues mal que bien, irás trincando...y recordemos que si a un x10 le consigues un x1,7...son x17 , que es la poya en verso ) ...además, aunque vengan barridos en ese lapso, si has ido a redondear a coins firmes...te pillarán bien amarráo.

Otra cosa que veo bastante inútil y peor, fuente de frustración casi segura es ponerse en la cabeza el top al que has llegado...y me explico : NUNCA vas a soltar todo tu portfolio en máximos ( entre otras cosas, porque los timmings de cada hucha, no coinciden ). Así quepara qué ponértelo de reerencia de nada ? Sólo vas a sentir que has perdido, ahora, en 2 meses...y en 6. Yo prefiero ojear cuánto tengo abajo, cuando todo o casi todo peta, que ahí sí se iguala y sincroniza mucho más. Así que cada vez que hacen caja, miro para la anterior, meses atrás ...y éso sí me dice cómo voy.

El día que me coma 2...y ya SEGURO,3 barridos palmando...adiós muy buenas. Me da igual ver que la noria me sube hasta el infinito y más allá si al final , soy un muñeco de esa operativa y las cifras "gloriosas" son la zanahoria del burro.

EN ésto, como en las ceroceristas...hay que saltar , probablemente no con todo, pero saltar, con el morro torcido y viendo cómo lo que dejas aún sube.

Lo que más me jode de estos meses, es el marrón de las TenX...éso sí me ha parecido una putísima mierda digna de mención, pues daba un salto estratégico como himbersor de cojones...y ahí seguimos, a saltos entre piedras secas para no mojarnos cuando sube la marea...


----------



## jijito (15 Ene 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> hombre, hay que vender poco a poco, digamos un 25% por cada x2.
> 
> es lo que hago ahora con neo, vendo poco a poco



En mi opinion, a mayor pump, mayor es la correccion tarde o temprano. A un x8 en cuestion de dias le espera una correccion importante por muy buena que sea la moneda. Jamas es una señal sana para mantener la pasta invertida ahi en largo.


----------



## juli (15 Ene 2018)

jijito dijo:


> En mi opinion, a mayor pump, mayor es la correccion tarde o temprano. A un x8 en cuestion de dias le espera una correccion importante por muy buena que sea la moneda. Jamas es una señal sana para mantener la pasta invertida ahi en largo.



Desde luego, no por norma...pero no necesariamente , ni siempre...

Con los niveles de pasta a que están llegando muchas tops , el Canibalismo de Nakamoto puede ser pero que muy efectivo...y muy sencillo de recrear (más en ETH y pronto en NEO con sus circuitos cerrados, que es un win-win ) ...pero también hemos visto sincronías con Ripple, stellar y Cardano a coro...o sea, que...

Hay muchas reglas redefiniéndose.

Asínnn que , Palomitas...


----------



## Patanegra (15 Ene 2018)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> Quieren que soltemos baratito...
> 
> Pero yo me he atado al timón, donde vaya mi barco allá voy yo...
> 
> HODL!!!



pero porque no han hecho una bajada brutal de un par de dias en vez de esta tortura china de 6 dias, y los que quedan? por qué creen que nos sabemos el truco?


----------



## juli (15 Ene 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> pero porque no han hecho una bajada brutal de un par de dias en vez de esta tortura china de 6 dias, y los que quedan? por qué creen que nos sabemos el truco?



Queda feo para los nuevos...

"Ves, Manolooo ???...que es una burbujaaa!!!...No metaaas la universidá del niñooo !!! " ::


----------



## haruki murakami (15 Ene 2018)

Una estrategia que tengo (nada buena, pero que puede funcionar a veces) es seguir los rumores o mal entendidos...por ejemplo en el Reddit de basic attention...se puso hace unas semanas que Coinbase podrian listarlos...que tan problable es eso? de hecho seria bastante improbable..pero yo compre...el rumor se genero a raiz de un tweet del CEO de coinbase en Marzo pasado...es 2018...vamos a ver que pasa...yo creo especialmente en QASH ser listado en Coinbase..
Twitter
Coinbase CEO: "BAT is exactly the sort of token we'd like to support on Coinbase and GDAX over the coming year, make it easy to buy/sell these with gov currencies" : BATProject

Aparte TheGuardian el periodico independiente ingles...esta registrado en BAT como publisher..


----------



## juli (16 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Una estrategia que tengo (nada buena...



Sobre las estrategias ...

- "QUé vaina! , hay un tipo en el bar , ciego, pero ciego del todo...que metes pasta en el puño cerrado y te dice cuánto tienes..."

- "Joderrrr...y acierta SIEMPRE ???" :8:




Spoiler



- "*NUNCA!!! *...Pero no te he dicho que es ciego, gilipollas ???" ::


----------



## Ikkyu (16 Ene 2018)

Yo creo que hasta ahora lo unico que se ha creado por parte de las criptomonedas es mucha expectación y expectativas , lo que ha atraido a muchos inversores interesados en los proyectos y a otros interesados en sacar tajada. 

Pero ahora es cuando esos proyectos deberian empezar a dar la cara y mostrar cosas mas REALES, que es lo que falta, la mitad del mercado es puto humo


----------



## haruki murakami (16 Ene 2018)

SingularityNET...van a liberar los tokens el 18 de Enero, no han dicho nada de los exchange......al parecer todos estaran tan ocupados con INS...que nadie vera mis preciados AGI (SIngularityNET) y yo entrare a comerme esos suculentos tokens...


----------



## jijito (16 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> SingularityNET...van a liberar los tokens el 18 de Enero, no han dicho nada de los exchange......al parecer todos estaran tan ocupados con INS...que nadie vera mis preciados AGI (SIngularityNET) y yo entrare a comerme esos suculentos tokens...



Compraras en tidex?


----------



## jorgitonew (16 Ene 2018)

bubbler dijo:


> Pero que esta pasando con ardor jorgito?
> 
> Voy hasta el mismo culo!!!



qué ha pasado?? que yo sepa todo sigue igual, no?


----------



## plus ultra (16 Ene 2018)

Ya han zumbado todas,primero fue don BTC,le siguieron las demas entre ellas las top,XRP,ETH...ahora tenemos a NEO buscando su hueco,como mucho creo que falta BCH.

Escenarios posibles.

1º unos meses haciendo un largo algun,pump que otro semanal del top 10 pero nada x3 ni cosas,y las subidas escalonadas de las practicas DASH,PIVX,XMR...

2º Rumor de alguna implementación de BTC y se marca un agujero que no sera negro,si no multicolor por que se va a llevar por delante todo y de todos los colores.

3º Los bancos y estados se ponen serios,y cuando digo serios digo serios,regularización minimo,china con sus granjas,korea con sus exchanges,...no vamos a especular a aqui como, por que todos sabemos que hay multitud de factores y da para hilo exclusivo,pero podria ser tan positivo como negativo.

Que creo yo?,que esta pelicula ya la vi el año pasado,corrección sana que puede durar mese en un poco a poco que el que tenga muchas monedas va a sufrir viendo su blockfolio desangrándose poco a poco con esa esperanza de:y si vendo ahora y sube?,yo ya dije hace rato que vendia y me estaba posicionando en las top,me he perdido algun pump de las que holdeaba pero ahora la caida también es mas suave.

Esto no ha acabado 2018 sera un gran año para el mundillo,cuando empezaremos otra "temporada" de criptos? quien sabe,puede ser en octubre


----------



## species8472 (16 Ene 2018)

jijito dijo:


> Hombre es que si consigues un x8, lo logico es vender y esperar a una correccion seria. No pretenderas coger ese x8, invertirlo, y hacer un x2 en pocos dias. Si crees en el crecimiento infinito ojo con la pasta.



Btc, eth, neo, y muchas más han hecho x1000 o más desde su creación. Si se cree en el proyecto lo mejor es hacer hold años. Ahora hay icos y monedas que harán hasta 2020 x100, x1000 y más. Un x1000 supone que 5.000 euros te jubilan rico.

Cuanto vale un control infalible de armas? un emule de apuestas descentralizado que cruza fronteras y no haya manera de cerrar? Un sistema de pagos en tiempo real, totalmente anónimo? Todo eso se está creando ahora y su valor será casi infinito en unos años


----------



## jorgitonew (16 Ene 2018)

Jorgillo dijo:


> Paketazo siempre es un placer leerte. Te quería preguntar una duda, qué crees que es mejor en este mercado, mantener en cartera 25-30 monedas o estar en 8-10 máximo?
> 
> Actualmente estoy en la primera opción y estoy planteandome seriamente deshacerme de varias y "concentrar". Gracias!



8-10 máximo.... está demostrado de mil maneras que meter más activos no disminuye el riesgo... ten 8-10 muy muy buenas y sigue sus discord-slack-telegram-bct al detalle


----------



## stiff upper lip (16 Ene 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> pero porque no han hecho una bajada brutal de un par de dias *en vez de esta tortura china de 6 dias*, y los que quedan? por qué creen que nos sabemos el truco?




¿Qué desgasta mas?

Como ha dicho otro forero tampoco quieren espantar a la próxima oleada de pardillos...

A la vaca aún le queda leche.


----------



## rubioo (16 Ene 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> 8-10 máximo.... está demostrado de mil maneras que meter más activos no disminuye el riesgo... ten 8-10 muy muy buenas y sigue sus discord-slack-telegram-bct al detalle



Has visto esto? Investing $1000 in 2017 Revisited - Part 2 | Buy - Hold Long







Este estudio tira esa teoría que comentas.


----------



## Divad (16 Ene 2018)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Divad, menuda legión de fans tienes en face ,buenos post , información valida, muy aprovechable.
> Crack.
> 
> Como se cuelan algunas hembras viendo que el dinerillo arrecia :XX::XX:
> ...



Gracias figura! Ojo con las hembras! Aprenden rápido a surfear


----------



## juli (16 Ene 2018)

Invitad a unas periquitas, kabrones...que aquí huele a tigre, que jarta...


----------



## jorgitonew (16 Ene 2018)

rubioo dijo:


> Has visto esto? Investing $1000 in 2017 Revisited - Part 2 | Buy - Hold Long
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pues si... en esa página ha sido mejor con muchos

yo me basaba en los típicos estudios de en cuántas acciones tienes que diversificar

How Many Stocks Should You Own In Your Portfolio? | Edward Croft

el gráfico te sale también si pones en Google "how many shares to diversify" y das a imágenes


----------



## juli (16 Ene 2018)

Tener pocas es ideal...pero por saturación y vagancia, que también cuenta... al final, manejarte con comodidad y estar razonablemente fresquillo , es importante ...

Yo esparzo las buenas que trinco...preferentemente, a TOPS, pero si veo cosas por abajo que sigo y son estables y/o prometedoras...pues allá van. Primo , en función del momento ( barridos, bullish general, etc ) algo sólido y/o prometedor ( hay coins debajo del 100 que sueltan lo suyo - en mi caso, Mybit, Phore o Triggers, por ejemplo, me están cundiendo muy decentemente - y hay que seguirlas más de cerca que al top ( Triggers, ni éso, voy largo y con piloto automático ) ,pero de confirmar un par de pasos de roadmap, son futuras top100 sin problema. Lo qe quiero decir es que muchas veces son las propias monedas que pipeas las que te marcan el camino, no tú.

Yo creo que es moverte mientras sientas que , en la medida que puede serlo, controlas tus posiciones. Y éso es cuestión de echarle horas, máh ná.


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit (16 Ene 2018)

neo a por los 200


----------



## davitin (16 Ene 2018)

el marketcap bajando a toda leche.


----------



## impacto (16 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Queda feo para los nuevos...
> 
> "Ves, Manolooo ???...que es una burbujaaa!!!...No metaaas la universidá del niñooo !!! " ::



Esas bromas no molan si el amigo ha metido dicho dinero :8::8: ::


----------



## haruki murakami (16 Ene 2018)

jijito dijo:


> Compraras en tidex?



Si comprare en Tidex las SingularityNET...en ese cuchitril...pero que mas da...creo que en Etherdelta tambien saldra.


----------



## Covid-8M (16 Ene 2018)




----------



## haruki murakami (16 Ene 2018)

davitin dijo:


> el marketcap bajando a toda leche.



una tremenda cagada!!! pero como dice Orbeo, yo no voy a soltar nada @@$#$%sss!!!

Esto es Sparta!!!


----------



## juli (16 Ene 2018)

impacto dijo:


> Esas bromas no molan si el amigo ha metido dicho dinero :8::8: ::



EL forero al que respondo no se queja de pérdida alguna , por el contrario, dice que capta perfectamente la dináimica y pregunta porqué las bajadas son prolongadas y erosivas y no de golpe.

Y la respuesta no es ninguna broma ...es un ejemplo preciso de porqué las bajadas del cap se dan así : Porque van orientadas a trincar a los profanos...que en este asunto se van a dejar éso y mucho más.

*edito : * Y , por cierto...si alguien aquí se juega la uni de su hijo en ésto...lo que merecería no sería palmarlo, pues el pagano no iba a ser él, sino un buen carro de hoxtiax para ver si espabilaba un poquito. :: ( que lo dudo en alguien de semejante perfil ).


----------



## haruki murakami (16 Ene 2018)

Y meneando el arbol..le van sacando mas dominancia a Bitcoin de 32.4% (minimo) ahora ha pasado a 34.5%...es que los que estan detras de esto...van hacer lo que sea para que las manos debiles suelten...

el asunto es hasta donde van a llegar para que las manos debiles suelten? 

Noticias de baneo en paises claves...de todo haran para menear el arbol!! de todooo


----------



## juli (16 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> una tremenda cagada!!! pero como dice Orbeo, yo no voy a soltar nada @@$#$%sss!!!
> 
> Esto es Sparta!!!



En la previa de Navidad, la caída anduvo en el 35% del cap. Creo que ni estamos aún en 2/3 de éso.


----------



## haruki murakami (16 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> En la previa de Navidad, la caída anduvo en el 35% del cap. Creo que ni estamos aún en 2/3 de éso.



Tienes razon...de hecho...extrano mucho las caidas del 40%...claro que una caida de esas a estas alturas...asustaria a todo el mundo, no seria nada positivo para ninguna cripto.


----------



## prometheus (16 Ene 2018)

The Doors - The End (original) - YouTube


::


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit (16 Ene 2018)

Yo me he movido a xmr parece que aguanta mejor, las noticias que salen me recuerdan a las de btc antes de petar...Suerte con el hodl


----------



## juli (16 Ene 2018)

TheWhiteRabbit dijo:


> Yo me he movido a xmr parece que aguanta mejor, las noticias que salen me recuerdan a las de btc antes de petar...Suerte con el hodl



...antes de petar...o de zumbar ???


----------



## Drewcastle (16 Ene 2018)

Que locura es esta? ::

Vale la pena pasar lo que pueda a tether?o ya es tonteria?


----------



## juli (16 Ene 2018)

A las 4 ceroceristas estrella y debutantes en el top 100 les han quitado más de la mitad de sus respectivos caps. A todas.

Sobre los 7000 millones de pavos entre las 4 , en una semana.:8: Lo que se llevaban en primavera en todo un barrido general.


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit (16 Ene 2018)

de petar para arriba ,no fui conciso. 
Pero eso de que es utilizada como blanqueo de ciberdelincuencia se le atribuyó a bitcoin también.


----------



## Silkyen (16 Ene 2018)

TheWhiteRabbit dijo:


> Yo me he movido a xmr parece que aguanta mejor, las noticias que salen me recuerdan a las de btc antes de petar...Suerte con el hodl



Es una buena opción, al igual que LTC, que está aguantando bien la zona de 175-185 y a mi entender, es un nivel para acumular. Estas son de las que tardan arrancar, pero cuando lo hacen, da gusto y a su vez, suelen aguantar bastante bien estos chaparrones.


----------



## juli (16 Ene 2018)

Las nuevas del 100 para abajo...Triggers palma un 8 semanal...Phore, gana un 5 largo...Mybit gana casi un 10 %.

Muy bien puestas en la salida,la verdad...aunque todas las dudas de que el barrido haya acabado...mmm...no me creo nada...


----------



## prometheus (16 Ene 2018)

This is the end, *maifrén* ::

Juli, dijiste paginas atrás que BTC es el agujero negro que devorará la mierda de la FED. O sea, si no he entendido mal, se podría decir que se ha creado todo el hype con las criptos para hacer lavado de dolares que nadie quiere a estas alturas?

Mientras se lo cargan y no a ver si al menos nos dejan oler la tapicería nueva del lambo, para poder seguir remando con mas ilusión ::


----------



## carlosjulian (16 Ene 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Falso. Ni PoS nativo, ni no nativo, ni híbrido. Todos aquellos bloques que intercales entre los verdaderos "checkpoints" de la red (los bloques que sí hayan sido construidos mediante PoW) no son más que tiempo de espera que cualquier usuario con dos dedos de frente esperará para tener suficiente certidumbre. Además, no sé que hacemos discutiendo si esto lleva años ya habiendo sido discutido en bitcointalk. Mira esto
> 
> Twitter
> 
> Ahí tienes argumentos de sobra contra el PoS. Cualquiera que tenga conocimientos de termodinámica y de teoría de la información puede corroborarlo



Maestro, está usted un poco confundido y con la mente un poco cerrada sin motivos de cambio. En Blockchain es importante buscar la descentralización o al menos tener iniciativas de mejoras. En el caso de Bitcoin el uso de la minería en manos de unos cuantos hace que sea más centralizado que cualquier otra crypto. Aquí los creadores de ASIC's saldrían beneficiados a futuro y pasarían de tener el poder los bancos y pasarlos a las centrales granjas mineras. 

El problema de PoW es el inútil desperdicio de energía, más la centralización. Por lo que si se desea hacer un cambio, forzosamente habría que hacer una transición de protocolo. Y tampoco queda ausente de la seguridad, ya que todo sistema es vulnerable, lo importante es disminuir las posibilidades de ataque. En un sistema PoW el problema de seguridad puede venir de un *spawn camping attack* , algo que nuestro amigo el Hobbit lo bautizó.

Twitter

Bueno, ahora si hablando de lo que nos interesa a todos, usted confunde el PoS que usa NXT, o el que usa Cardano, PeerCoin, o Ardor (sí, el último es creación de NXT).

Todos esos PoS tienen problemas, por lo que era necesario tener que modificar un poco el algoritmo principal y realizar varios análisis por separado, por ejemplo en Ethereum hay dos vertientes de análisis y estudio para implementar la transición a PoS, una es en base a la cadena y la otra es en base a tolerancia a fallas bizantinas (BFT). 

Una la estudia nuestro amigo Hobbit (Casper FFG) que viene siendo un estudio de consenso híbrido de PoW/PoS, y la otra la estudia nuestro amigo Vlad (Casper CF) que es totalmente un sistema de consenso PoS con varias mejoras a las que ya se conocen actualmente. 

El plan del Hobbit ha sido comenzar con una superposición PoS híbrida en la parte superior de la cadena PoW "ethash" y aumentar progresivamente hacía el protocolo final de Casper ya en PoS. Esto vendría a ser un PoS totalmente diferente a lo que conocemos por ahora. Y quizá con ciertas vulnerabilidades, pero si te enfocas en la comunidad de ETH verás qué día tras día hay un avance significativo en todo.

El problema actual es el consenso y el tema de los validadores "nada en juego", y aunque Tendermint le ha dado una solución más aceptable, actualmente Casper lo ha modificado de tal forma que se tenga una solución cada vez más cerca de finalizar el protocolo. 

Aquí una explicación de Hobbit

What's wrong with Tendermint : ethereum

Ahora imagina, nada más cuando* Sharding *entre en la parte final del desarrollo, tendremos un cambio "casí" final de Serenity, y ahora sí el precio de ETH alcanzará y sobrepasará a BTC.

El precio de ETH subirá tanto que no creo que alguien "apueste en pérdidas" para hacer un atraco en la red principal, ya que por lo visto, lo mínimo para apostar será arriba de los 10,000 ETH... o


----------



## juli (16 Ene 2018)

prometheus dijo:


> This is the end, *maifrén* ::
> 
> Juli, dijiste paginas atrás que BTC es el agujero negro que devorará la mierda de la FED. O sea, si no he entendido mal, se podría decir que se ha creado todo el hype con las criptos para hacer lavado de dolares que nadie quiere a estas alturas?
> 
> Mientras se lo cargan y no a ver si al menos nos dejan oler la tapicería nueva del lambo, para poder seguir remando con mas ilusión ::



No,no...yo creo perfectamente posible que Shitland - todo el ecosistema cripto , no sólo BTC - va a absorver las pasadas décadas de vino y rosas de impresora, y que es la solución castuza al reset del pufo-papel.

Y sí...habrá donde meter la cuchara... el arte y la suerte que hagan falta, ya es otro cantar - y lo que todos perseguimos aquí -.

Feliz lambo, maifrén.


----------



## haruki murakami (16 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> No,no...yo creo perfectamente posible que Shitland - todo el ecosistema cripto , no sólo BTC - va a absorver las pasadas décadas de vino y rosas de impresora, y que es la solución castuza al reset del pufo-papel.
> 
> Y sí...habrá donde meter la cuchara... el arte y la suerte que hagan falta, ya es otro cantar - y lo que todos perseguimos aquí -.
> 
> Feliz lambo, maifrén.



Juli, te vas a pedir un lambo purpura? Un excelente color para los lamborginis..y si no me crees...


----------



## Divad (16 Ene 2018)

carlosjulian dijo:


> Maestro, está usted un poco confundido y con la mente un poco cerrada sin motivos de cambio. En Blockchain es importante buscar la descentralización o al menos tener iniciativas de mejoras. En el caso de Bitcoin el uso de la minería en manos de unos cuantos hace que sea más centralizado que cualquier otra crypto. Aquí los creadores de ASIC's saldrían beneficiados a futuro y pasarían de tener el poder los bancos y pasarlos a las centrales granjas mineras.
> 
> El problema de PoW es el inútil desperdicio de energía, más la centralización. Por lo que si se desea hacer un cambio, forzosamente habría que hacer una transición de protocolo. Y tampoco queda ausente de la seguridad, ya que todo sistema es vulnerable, lo importante es disminuir las posibilidades de ataque. En un sistema PoW el problema de seguridad puede venir de un *spawn camping attack* , algo que nuestro amigo el Hobbit lo bautizó.
> 
> ...



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

Menudo revés, como se te ocurra difundirlo en el principal te banean :XX: 

Ya sería divertido que sacrificasen bitcoin y a la vez el sistema fiduciario ::


----------



## silverwindow (16 Ene 2018)

Ahora es cuando soltaran el agujero negro, para acabar de rematar a shitland.
bueno ahora si q estan baraticas eh? la putada de esto es que hay 2ndas,3ras,4rtas rebajas y mas alla


----------



## arras2 (16 Ene 2018)

La caída de diciembre fue mucho más dura no? Cuando btc pasó de 20 a 10.7.estaba absolutamente todo que daba pena. Esta bajada está siendo más progresiva.

Eso sí, se han roto soportes importantes y podría indicar cambio de tendencia. Era inviable vivir lo que se ha vivido estas últimas semanas. Casi hasta es sano una corrección aunque duela.

Muchos colegas me han dicho, meteme 100€ que me quiero hacer rico. Un claro indicador de que algo malo va a pasar. Quizá busquen espantar a esa gente para que no se vaya todo a la mierda y los proyectos puedan seguir evolucionando.


----------



## easyridergs (16 Ene 2018)

Yo estoy muy trankilo, tengo claro que las cripto están akí para quedarse y que si apuestas a las buenas el lambo lo tienes seguro. Si la he cagado y las buenas no son las mías pues mala suerte, seguiré trabajando, no pasa nada, pero lo que es seguro que el mundo cripto no se va a ir a cero, se van a ir muchísimas mierdas de criptos pero el nuevo ecosistema creado ha llegado para quedarse. Ah, dentro de las que van a morir están las monedas basadas en minería, a estas el ciclo se les está acabando, meter allí pasta es tirarla a la basura.


----------



## Oso Amoroso (16 Ene 2018)

BTC va para abajo como si tuviese un elefante colgado de los huevos, se avecina un dia interesante


----------



## arras2 (16 Ene 2018)

Sangre, Di ayer veiamos bajar los portfolios, hoy los vamos a ver llorar.


----------



## Patanegra (16 Ene 2018)

voy a crear en Facebook una plataforma de afectados por las cripto, quien se apunta? ::


----------



## Azkenchack (16 Ene 2018)

Borrón y cuenta nueva


----------



## Intop (16 Ene 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> voy a crear en Facebook una plataforma de afectados por las cripto, quien se apunta? ::



¿A lo Forum Filatelico y Afinsa? Naaa paso. Mis actos me los como yo no espero que me lo paguen los demás.

EL capitán es el último en abandonar el barco. Según cuenta la leyenda esta fue la ultima canción que se toco en el Titanic.
AndrÃ© Rieu - Nearer, My God, to Thee (live in Amsterdam) - YouTube


----------



## pepeluilli (16 Ene 2018)

Wagerr retrasa la plataforma:

Wagerr Launch Update - January 15th
The Wagerr code is ready, however in our attempt to re-launch the chain we are running into a mining error that is preventing us from starting the chain error-free. We have a solution, but our current fix may comprimise the long term security of the network. We are currently assessing the implications of this fix. We are committed to the long term viability of the project, and will continue to work until it is resolved. We have thought hard about this decision, collectively as a team, and feel this is the best decision, rather than rushing out a product which may have costly implications down the line. We will update the community in the next 12 hours. Thank you for your patience.


----------



## Ikkyu (16 Ene 2018)

Vaya escabechina

Gente acojonada transformando a fiat? Antes al menos ethereum no bajaba, ahora baja tambien y btc no veo que suba, lo normal que si la gente vende chapas eth y btc crezcan a la par que el resto disminuye, ya ni eso. 

Bueno, yo aguanto por mi parte todos mis eth y kmd


----------



## Aksturiax (16 Ene 2018)

[YOUTUBE]dyA9-jJhlCo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## lurker (16 Ene 2018)

pepeluilli dijo:


> Wagerr retrasa la plataforma:
> 
> Wagerr Launch Update - January 15th
> The Wagerr code is ready, however in our attempt to re-launch the chain we are running into a mining error that is preventing us from starting the chain error-free. We have a solution, but our current fix may comprimise the long term security of the network. We are currently assessing the implications of this fix. We are committed to the long term viability of the project, and will continue to work until it is resolved. We have thought hard about this decision, collectively as a team, and feel this is the best decision, rather than rushing out a product which may have costly implications down the line. We will update the community in the next 12 hours. Thank you for your patience.



Vamos, que les ha pillado el marrón de la sangría y lo alargan para que no les tape la noticia.


pd: barrido como los de antes, ya se echaba en falta uno así ienso:


----------



## Oso Amoroso (16 Ene 2018)

En Bitfinex se acaban de comer un soporte de 1200 BTC en 12000 como si nada, despues de eso han plantado otro de 500 BTC en 11800, a cascarla, ahora solo esta el vacio..........


----------



## Parlakistan (16 Ene 2018)

Buenos días, ¿hasta donde van a tirar bitcoin los psicópatas? ¿10k?

Según las predicciones del webbot Bitcoin debería estar en 14k entre febrero y marzo, el subidón de diciembre sigue pasando factura, fue demasiado rápido...


----------



## Oso Amoroso (16 Ene 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Buenos días, ¿hasta donde van a tirar bitcoin los psicópatas? ¿10k?



Lo estan intentando levantar ahora......


----------



## san_miguel (16 Ene 2018)

Creo que la sangría se debe a que el banco central de Indonesia prohíbe crypto

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## CRÁPULA (16 Ene 2018)




----------



## stiff upper lip (16 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Y meneando el arbol..le van sacando mas dominancia a Bitcoin de 32.4% (minimo) ahora ha pasado a 34.5%...es que los que estan detras de esto...van hacer lo que sea para que las manos debiles suelten...
> 
> el asunto es hasta donde van a llegar para que las manos debiles suelten?
> 
> Noticias de baneo en paises claves...de todo haran para menear el arbol!! de todooo



Por mí que lo reseteen todo a mayo, o incluso a enero de 2017 que llegué tarde... esta vez empiezo a jugar ya con el cuchillo entre los dientes.


----------



## Cevilan (16 Ene 2018)

Pues yo he aprovechado para cargar mas Raiblocks y Enigma. A ver si sale bien la jugada!!


----------



## Cakau (16 Ene 2018)

just hodl... la tormenta pasará


----------



## Gñe (16 Ene 2018)

¿¡Pero, esto qué es!? - YouTube


----------



## arras2 (16 Ene 2018)

La mujer del piso en bitcoins debe estar flipando si no los ha cambiado ya por fiat.

Rotos soportes con volumen, veremos que depara el nuevo panorama.


----------



## josema82 (16 Ene 2018)

Ayer se cobró bonus en USA y querian cryptos baratas, no van a comprar a Etherum a 1400....


----------



## kudeiro (16 Ene 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> mirando por encima en Binance



Y NEO, que ha perdido en una noche todo lo que ganó estos dias


----------



## Cayo Marcio (16 Ene 2018)

Señores ha sido un placer servir con ustedes.... es broma, HOLD! ( y los que tengais dinero comprad barato, no es mi caso).


----------



## bubbler (16 Ene 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> qué ha pasado?? que yo sepa todo sigue igual, no?



En la minigráfica de coinmarketcap empezó a quedar ayer a realizar un aumento lineal progresivo hacia arriba (todavía se puede ver) XDXDXDXD


----------



## RuiKi84 (16 Ene 2018)

Cuando me metí en esto hace mes y medio asumía las fuertes correcciones proporcionales a las subidas, pero cada vez que me encuentro correcciones veo a gente mucho mas veterana que yo acojonada, lo cual me da que pensar porque ni siquiera los mayores del lugar están seguros de como se mueve el cotarro, de todos modos estamos a mediados de Enero, todavía queda mucho año por delante. 
Esta semana estoy desplazado por trabajo en Madrid, los hoteles normales de la capital rondan los 200€ la noche, en la semana te gastas el sueldo de un Español medio solo por dormir, este sistema está moribundo y esto me da ánimos a seguir en criptoworld.


----------



## Cui Bono (16 Ene 2018)

Guanoooooooooooooooo :´( :´( :´(

Mi no compra el pan, ¿No deberían BTC, Monero y LTC estar recogiendo gacelillas espantás, al menos en la primera fase de este ciclo? Después caerían igual, pero la lógica es que fueran refugio, al menos al principio. 

Estos guanos podrían ser predecibles a 24/48 hrs si se vigilan esos flujos. Es una idea, a ver si alguien más sabio me la desarrolla.


----------



## DG_Sanz (16 Ene 2018)

menudo ostiazo hoy. Aprovechamos para comprar barato y esperamos como baja otro 30%?


----------



## lurker (16 Ene 2018)

qué hace toda esta purrela subiendo?


https://image.ibb.co/gNQOrm/1.jpg
https://image.ibb.co/gEw7HR/2.jpg
https://image.ibb.co/iZN3rm/3.jpg
https://image.ibb.co/eh0Orm/4.jpg



APM - Que no nos engañen que nos digan la verdad - YouTube


----------



## Oso Amoroso (16 Ene 2018)

Visto por FC.........


----------



## michinato (16 Ene 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> mirando por encima en Binance
> 
> XRP, de 3.8 a 1.6
> 
> ...




Los números que pones para XMR (Monero) no tienen ningún sentido. 


Ahora mismo está a 0.02871520 BTC

Y aquí puedes ver que su ATH ha sido sobre los 0.0323 BTC

Monero (XMR) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap


----------



## golden graham (16 Ene 2018)

La cuesta de Enero


----------



## juli (16 Ene 2018)

Bom dia, gente...

Lo NORMAL es que con BTC en sístole, y el cap general en picado , las minas sembradas hayan sido tales que dé para robar...y para marcarse el 2damún de rigor...ok,ok...

pe-ro...

...a estos niveles de desarrollo ténico e inequívoca incursión en el sector , en cada uno de estos ciclos de drenado absoluto cabe la posibilidad...(porque cabe...)





Spoiler



...de quie quien surja, en pie...NO SEA BITCOIN ( y no digo en éste, digo EN CADA UNO de los que sucesivamente se den )

...vaya caretos se iban a ver, eeeeeh???


----------



## paketazo (16 Ene 2018)

Perfecto, ahora sí estamos purgando como se debe.

Un -50% desde máximos ya lo han sufrido bastantes coins...por esas zonas deberían frenarse y ver si realmente hay algo de interés por fondos o manos fuertes.

Lo que hay que entender y aceptar es que ningún activo por muy bonito que sea o parezca puede tener revalorizaciones continuas en tiempo record de 5X 7X ... sin luego sufrir las consecuencias.

Lo bonito de esto, es que el equilibrio se logrará rapidísimo a estas velocidades de reacción del marcado.

Como hemos dicho muchas veces, esto en renta variable sería un movimiento de semanas o meses, y aquí en un par de días te dejan fino.

Los que tengais proyectos con algo de solidez, pues toca esperar y ver, sobre todo si teneis tiempo mirad si hay movimientos en las carteras del top de vuestras coins, o si se incrementan los % de los holders que más tienen o se reducen.

Hoy les toca ganar a los exchangers...menos a kraken que creo ha escogido un mal mes para poner gratis el trading .

Tiempo de aprender...un saludo y buen día.


----------



## Gñe (16 Ene 2018)

Oso Amoroso dijo:


> Visto por FC.........



Pues le veo bastante sentido y a la vez importancia. El tema está en averiguar en cuánto se estabilizará y también cuántos días de caída libre nos esperan. De 1-2 días a algo más de una semana para volver a entrar.


----------



## arras2 (16 Ene 2018)

El otro día decía lo de btc, que tenía que romper el triángulo para decidir...







Lo rompió por abajo y es muy preocupante. Como no resista el 10700 de la anterior vez nos vamos al 7000-8000 y posible cambio de tendencia a largo.


----------



## juli (16 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Juli, te vas a pedir un lambo purpura? Un excelente color para los lamborginis..y si no me crees...




Me la pela...yo voy en *Libia*...








...y además, siempre le echo 20 *PIVX*


Ví uáter, maifrén...


----------



## Cayo Marcio (16 Ene 2018)

A ver el verdadero problema es lo que dejas de ganar y no lo que pierdes, si no vendes no pierdes, ya que antes o después todo volverá a su cauce. En Diciembre recuerdo que hubo un bajón igual y en una semana todo subiendo como la espuma, lo que sucede es que ya venimos desanimados de esta semana de bajada poco a poco y ahora la traca final, es mi opinión de novato.


----------



## juli (16 Ene 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> ... *kraken* que creo ha escogido un mal mes para poner gratis el trading .



JOJOJO...y algún forero flixpando porque incluso "los veteranos del hilo" andan descolocáos...


----------



## san_miguel (16 Ene 2018)

Cayo Marcio dijo:


> A ver el verdadero problema es lo que dejas de ganar y no lo que pierdes, si no vendes no pierdes, ya que antes o después todo volverá a su cauce. En Diciembre recuerdo que hubo un bajón igual y en una semana todo subiendo como la espuma, lo que sucede es que ya venimos desanimados de esta semana de bajada poco a poco y ahora la traca final, es mi opinión de novato.



Y las he visto peores..mayo junio 2017

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tixel (16 Ene 2018)

rubioo dijo:


> Has visto esto? Investing $1000 in 2017 Revisited - Part 2 | Buy - Hold Long
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El problema con eso es que tienes que tener una pila de carteras y paper wallets y la seguridad y la posibilidad de perder algo se incrementa mucho.
Yo lo que estoy haciendo con alguna excepción que me toca las narices es solo tener las que puedo guardar en el ledger nano. 
Ultimamente también probe la cartera de android coinomi y tiene un buen montón de monedas por lo que está bien para hacer hold de muchas que no tienen soporte en el nano.
Por otra parte muchas de las que meten en el nano lo hacen por votación de los que lo tienen y suele haber muchas interesantes.


----------



## juli (16 Ene 2018)

Amoavé....Me estais diciendo que la ejperta himbersora Pérish Jílton no quiere más ethers ??? :no:








Ainssss... cómo andará la guerra de nervios entre la peñita de excedente fiat a gogó... ( os acordáis del juego del pañuelito...que mientras no lo trincaras,nada se detonaba, aunque hicieses cien amagos ??? - todo diox esperando que lo agarraras para salir pitando  - )

Negrofuturo...jamada completa contra el pintxo-vino que te debo - y faltaron unos putos cientos para aquél ATH, eh??? - ..a que este Febrero de la Superbowl/Añonuevochino , Ethereum a los 4000 pavos que dijiste ??? ( el pico, que lo olvidé, pa'mí )


Tic , tac , tic, tac...Ánde irán la$$$$$ manguerita$$$$$ ????



...Las *Blockchains que hacen cosas* se van a de forrá.


----------



## species8472 (16 Ene 2018)

Wagerr no ha cumplido el plazo y no ha dado apenas explicaciones. Ha bajado a plomo y más que bajará. Entre a 0,07 para largo plazo pero esto ya ha podido con mi paciencia. He vendido todo hace unas horas


----------



## tixel (16 Ene 2018)

A mi lo que me jode de estas bajadas es que en realidad poco puedes hacer más que mirar si ya tienes una buena cantidad.
Imagina que tienes 200.000€ en una moneda, ¿te vas al exchange a cambiar 200.000€ de algo por otra cosa y dejas allí todos los movimientos de que has movido 200k en el mes?
Si algún día se le da a los de hacienda por urgar ahí y me temo que no va a pasar mucho tiempo si esto sigue así, pidiendole cuentas de los españoles que operan en tal exchange o otro te pueden joder vivo.
Y el tema de los mercados descentralizados, al menos los que mire, es que tienen muy poco volumen. Creo que el tema de los mercados descentralizados es fundamental para que bitcoin y amigas se mantengan fuera del control y las garras del estado.


----------



## Meetic (16 Ene 2018)

Menos mal que estos días había sacado bastante rentabilidad a un grupo de PUMPS de Telegram sino la ostia de hoy hubiese sido buena.


----------



## arras2 (16 Ene 2018)

tixel dijo:


> A mi lo que me jode de estas bajadas es que en realidad poco puedes hacer más que mirar si ya tienes una buena cantidad.
> Imagina que tienes 200.000€ en una moneda, ¿te vas al exchange a cambiar 200.000€ de algo por otra cosa y dejas allí todos los movimientos de que has movido 200k en el mes?
> Si algún día se le da a los de hacienda por urgar ahí y me temo que no va a pasar mucho tiempo si esto sigue así, pidiendole cuentas de los españoles que operan en tal exchange o otro te pueden joder vivo.
> Y el tema de los mercados descentralizados, al menos los que mire, es que tienen muy poco volumen. Creo que el tema de los mercados descentralizados es fundamental para que bitcoin y amigas se mantengan fuera del control y las garras del estado.



Pero los exchanges descentralizados en una blockchain ¿creéis que pueden aportar la velocidad necesaria para funcionar? Yo sólo lo vería en caso de utilizar un tangle en el que se cumpliera su teoría de que cuantos más movimientos, más rápido va.

Eso si, la idea de un exchange descentralizado funcional y rápido sería la puta polla.


----------



## coolerman (16 Ene 2018)

Menudo hostiazo llevo :XX:

Ahora, siempre hay que sacar algo positivo. Con estos panoramas te das cuenta de que chapas aguantan los zarpazos para futuras barridas.


----------



## juli (16 Ene 2018)

coolerman dijo:


> Menudo hostiazo llevo :XX:
> 
> Ahora, siempre hay que sacar algo positivo. Con estos panoramas te das cuenta de que chapas aguantan los zarpazos para futuras barridas.



...y en el segundo...que lo que tienes , lo que tienes verdaderamente agarráo por los wevos...TE LO DICE EL SUELO.


----------



## silverwindow (16 Ene 2018)

Baneo de exchanges en China?

Uf.


----------



## tixel (16 Ene 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> Pero los exchanges descentralizados en una blockchain ¿creéis que pueden aportar la velocidad necesaria para funcionar? Yo sólo lo vería en caso de utilizar un tangle en el que se cumpliera su teoría de que cuantos más movimientos, más rápido va.
> 
> Eso si, la idea de un exchange descentralizado funcional y rápido sería la puta polla.



Hombre, si se habla de miles de tps por segundo en otros proyectos, no veo cual sería el problema de que ellos hiciesen una blockchain propia que funcionase con esa velocidad
Y supongo, aunque no he mirado mucho de este tema que se podrían hacer atomic swaps.


----------



## arras2 (16 Ene 2018)

Yo no me lo creo, de las 8 que más aguantan vs eth en binance, llevo 4!

XMR una solidez muy grande, nada que ver con DASH que se ha diluido como un azucarillo.

BTC recuperando cuota de mercado, no por qué suba, si no por que todo lo demás se gangrena. Marketcap de 830 a 550 (-33%) y btc ya ha recuperado un 4% prácticamente.


----------



## juli (16 Ene 2018)

Psssssssssssssssss....pséééé..!!!


Iúppppp !!!...


----------



## Aksturiax (16 Ene 2018)

Y estos "blitzdumps" ¿no podrían ser los propios exchanges los que pasan masivamente un porcentaje de las chapas que controlan de sus usuarios a FIAT y las recompran más tarde abajo? A tal velocidad no da tiempo a reaccionar.


----------



## juli (16 Ene 2018)

Aksturiax dijo:


> Y estos "blitzdumps" ¿no podrían ser los propios exchanges los que pasan masivamente un porcentaje de las chapas que controlan de sus usuarios a FIAT y las recompran más tarde abajo? A tal velocidad no da tiempo a reaccionar.



Lo hacen arriba...imagínate ahora.





oxtópic : Peor : El problema de tener una mente abierta...es que la gente ( y sobre todo, la gentA ) insiste en entrar...y echar la llave...por dentro!


----------



## paketazo (16 Ene 2018)

species8472 dijo:


> Wagerr no ha cumplido el plazo y no ha dado apenas explicaciones. Ha bajado a plomo y más que bajará. Entre a 0,07 para largo plazo pero esto ya ha podido con mi paciencia. He vendido todo hace unas horas




Muy flojo. Sobre todo afirmando fechas e incluso diciendo que tenían sorpresas positivas en el tintero

Proyecto grande equipo mediocre. Mala comunicación y troleo de por medio. 

Me alegro de mi ROÍ en su momento. 

Me esperaba mucho más. 

Un saludo y a buscar punto de salida para el resto


----------



## lurker (16 Ene 2018)

La princesa _Buterina_ está triste... ¿Qué tendrá la princesa? 
Los suspiros se escapan de su boca de fresa, 
que ha perdido la risa, que ha perdido el color. 
La princesa está pálida en su silla de oro, 
está mudo el teclado de su clave sonoro, 
y en un vaso, olvidada, se desmaya una flor.

El jardín puebla el triunfo de los pavos reales. 
Parlanchina, la dueña dice cosas banales, 
y vestido de rojo piruetea el bufón. 
La princesa no ríe, la princesa no siente; 
la princesa persigue por el cielo de Oriente
la libélula vaga de una vaga ilusión.


----------



## RuiKi84 (16 Ene 2018)

Aksturiax dijo:


> Y estos "blitzdumps" ¿no podrían ser los propios exchanges los que pasan masivamente un porcentaje de las chapas que controlan de sus usuarios a FIAT y las recompran más tarde abajo? A tal velocidad no da tiempo a reaccionar.



Lo mejor que nos podría pasar ahora es eso ... ellos son los primeros interesados en que esto siga creciendo.


----------



## Ikkyu (16 Ene 2018)

He entrado fuerte en Bitcoin cash


----------



## Kukulkam (16 Ene 2018)

lurker dijo:


> La princesa _Buterina_ está triste... ¿Qué tendrá la princesa?
> Los suspiros se escapan de su boca de fresa,
> que ha perdido la risa, que ha perdido el color.
> La princesa está pálida en su silla de oro,
> ...



Si, pues no veas la condesa, le han rebajado de golpe varios titulos nobiliarios,a hora es como un simple hidalgo


----------



## trancos123 (16 Ene 2018)

Meetic dijo:


> Menos mal que estos días había sacado bastante rentabilidad a un grupo de PUMPS de Telegram sino la ostia de hoy hubiese sido buena.



Puedes pasar el link?


----------



## lurker (16 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> JOJOJO...y algún forero flixpando porque incluso "los veteranos del hilo" andan descolocáos...



o se lo veían venir y por eso le metieron el update a su sistema, para poder aguantar este arreón y conseguir gangas ienso: lo de las fees una cortina de humo para contentar al personal después de 35 horas offline


----------



## juli (16 Ene 2018)

Péruish, 'Jamííííaaa !!!...que ya te he disho que el fucking Hobbit no soltaba los 1000 pávelsss !!!










Spoiler


----------



## Gurney (16 Ene 2018)

Patrón?


----------



## juli (16 Ene 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Repaso de mis top manta favoritas:
> 
> Tron - De una cap. de 17.000 millones a 3700 millones
> 
> ...



Ahora, a rellenar depósitos... el problema de ésas es que tras algún barrido, dejen de gustar a los pumpers.

Por cierto...te falta la starlette : Kin...aún ni cata el verde.


----------



## Gurney (16 Ene 2018)

Viendo la cotización de NEO (-3% ahora, es decir, la mejor hoy)...en China las altcoins son los otros.


----------



## juli (16 Ene 2018)

Kukulkam dijo:


> Si, pues no veas la condesa, le han rebajado de golpe varios titulos nobiliarios,a hora es como un simple hidalgo





El anterior barrido GORDO fuen en Julio...del que salió a 136 pavos. De éste, un x9 más arriba.

Usté me dirá. 


Por cierto...lo importante, si el dump ha acabado, es ver ánde enchufan las mangueras. Estamos asistiendo al primer fin de barrido donde BTC puede ser UNO MÁS.


----------



## coolerman (16 Ene 2018)

Los chinos se han hecho caquita con las últimas noticias. Menudos flojos, así nunca dominará el mundo.


----------



## sabueXo (16 Ene 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Repaso de mis top manta favoritas:
> 
> Tron - De una cap. de 17.000 millones a 3700 millones
> 
> ...



Tuve las 3 y vendí todas a tiempo )

De hecho, empecé con eso mi andadura en las criptos (e iota). Uffff.

---------- Post added 16-ene-2018 at 12:58 ----------

Vamooooos!


----------



## trancos123 (16 Ene 2018)

sabueXo dijo:


> Tuve las 3 y vendí todas a tiempo )
> 
> De hecho, empecé con eso mi andadura en las criptos (e iota). Uffff.
> 
> ...



Joder! y ese rebote de donde ha venido?


----------



## CRÁPULA (16 Ene 2018)

Están resucitando todas


----------



## arras2 (16 Ene 2018)

Por volumen, da la sensación de que con relativamente poco volumen se ha movido mucho el mercado. Parece que de momento la gente hace hold, pero no descartaría otra sangría. No se ve a la gente con muchas ganas de comprar. 

Respecto a lo de julio, he estado mirando los gráficos, bitcoño llegó a los 1826 y eth a los 136. Ahora bitcoño x6.5 y eth x8.2. Not bad.


----------



## jijito (16 Ene 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> Por volumen, da la sensación de que con relativamente poco volumen se ha movido mucho el mercado. Parece que de momento la gente hace hold, pero no descartaría otra sangría. No se ve a la gente con muchas ganas de comprar.
> 
> Respecto a lo de julio, he estado mirando los gráficos, bitcoño llegó a los 2000 y eth a los 136. Ahora bitcoño x6 y eth x8.2. Not bad.



Ahora los yankis comprando


----------



## juli (16 Ene 2018)

Aparte de dentacoin,relleno cerocerista de rigor, TRIGGERS e IOT Chain , subiendo al 30% o casi.

Esos Mnodes de Triggers suenan a clásico en Shitlland...


----------



## iaGulin (16 Ene 2018)

Al menos están rebotando casi todas para arriba ahora mismo xD


----------



## silverwindow (16 Ene 2018)

rebote del gato muerto?


----------



## arras2 (16 Ene 2018)

A mi me ha pillado metido en ANT intentando surfear (yo me ahogo) y acojonante, ni se ha inmutado. Algo acojonante, eso si que es un valor refugio jajaja. Ahí sigue el bot subiendo y bajando su rango surfeable.

---------- Post added 16-ene-2018 at 13:17 ----------




silverwindow dijo:


> rebote del gato muerto?



yo si tuviera que apostar, diría que si...

Subida sin volumen. ¿Gente esperando a soltar lastre un poco más arriba?


----------



## juli (16 Ene 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> Por volumen, da la sensación de que con relativamente poco volumen se ha movido mucho el mercado. Parece que de momento la gente hace hold, pero no descartaría otra sangría. No se ve a la gente con muchas ganas de comprar.
> 
> Respecto a lo de julio, he estado mirando los gráficos, bitcoño llegó a los 1826 y eth a los 136. Ahora bitcoño x6.5 y eth x8.2. Not bad.



ETH empezó su asalto hace un par de meses...con un gota a gota de semanas, TODAS las horas, subiendo a un 0,5/6/8 ...1,tal%... Recordais ?

Como enchufen la manguera desde aquí arriba, va a ser espectacular.

El otro día un bitcoñero comentaba el fiasco sufrido por los banksters en RIpple y ETH :: tras "descargar la hoxtia de pasta himbertida" ... :ouch:

...y les quedan DÉCADAS de impresora en el stock de su circuito cerrado...y vamos a confirmar o no, visto lo visto ...si han empezado el trasvase... ehhh

Porque si es así , vamos a ver algo rotundamente histórico.


----------



## iaGulin (16 Ene 2018)

Me hace gracia lo del rebote del gato muerto... xD
Este gato está muy vivo aún.


----------



## coolerman (16 Ene 2018)

iaGulin dijo:


> Me hace gracia lo del rebote del gato muerto... xD
> Este gato está muy vivo aún.



Sí, pero mi camada está desorientada ahora mismo.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (16 Ene 2018)

coolerman dijo:


> Sí, pero mi camada está desorientada ahora mismo.



Gato paracaidista, cubre el balcón.


----------



## juli (16 Ene 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Me da que van a llegar más malas noticias, ahora que tienen el mercado revuelto sí alguien quiere darle más estocadas es lo que tiene que hacer...
> 
> No ha bajado tanto si miramos meses atrás.



Puede bajar más...podemos estar ahí días...

pero cada vez parece más claro que ésto se abre más que nunca.

Bueno para Shitland y las Blockchains que hacen cosas.


----------



## Ikkyu (16 Ene 2018)

Estos dias parecia el apocalipsis pero recordemos que hace 7 días tocamos MAXIMOS HISTORICOS con mas de 800b de market cap, entraron como 200b en menos de una semana (del 1 al 7 mas o menos). 

Habra mas caidas seguro pero esto sigue siendo alcista, las shitcoins se iran a la mierda pero la tecnologia en la que estan basada las criptos cada vez sera mas fuerte y mas util


----------



## Txeco (16 Ene 2018)

lurker dijo:


> qué hace toda esta purrela subiendo?
> 
> 
> https://image.ibb.co/gNQOrm/1.jpg
> ...



HdP.... intenta pillar incautos moviendo basura y haciendo que la gente que quiere ganar dinero, se empufe en esas mierdas.


----------



## easyridergs (16 Ene 2018)

Me jode no poder comprar más ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## RuiKi84 (16 Ene 2018)

Lo que estamos aprendiendo estos días no está pagado con el chorreo de pasta que estamos viendo escapar, la mierda cae por sí misma ...


----------



## paketazo (16 Ene 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Me jode no poder comprar más ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡



Ese es el síntoma del "pillado"

tened mucho cuidado con lo que deseáis.

Ayer leía en el discord de wagerr algunos holders que estaban entrando por la zona de 0,8$ a saco y decían eso mismo: 

¡ojalá tuviera más liquidez para comprar más!

En el año 2000 eso se decía día si y día también al ver caer valores un 15% diario, la gente entraba con todo lo que tenía, pues ver algo a 50 cuando un mes antes había estado a 100 era negocio seguro ¿no?

No sé lo que pasará, pero sea lo que sea, sucederá muy rápido.

Es probable que muchas coins no se recuperen, y no vuelvan a ver máximos, pues sus holders y developers las han usado para descargar y tomar valor de otro modo.

Pero no tengo dudas que hay algunos proyectos...relativamente pocos, con apoyo de fondos y núcleo duro...esos proyectos exactamente, son los que quieren limpiar el patio de muertos de hambre hoy para en futuro decidir sobre su token sin delegar un % alto en la plebe.

Siempre ha sido así, y siempre lo será.

Si BTC se implementara como medio de pago, reserva de valor y todo eso bonito que todos sabemos...en unas decadas los holders con mayor % serán los mismos que hoy holdean medio S&P, o holdean el 25% de las reservas de oro, o el 80% del petróleo...

BTC a muy largo plazo, podrá igualar el juego, pero a corto, no, no puede hacerlo, y menos mientras se puedan comprar BTC con fiat infinito.

Un saludo, y mucha cabeza, a veces es mejor comprar cuando se rompen límites por arriba, y no por abajo.

Suerte y salud.


----------



## bubbler (16 Ene 2018)

Bueno, pues ya hemos percibido que los exchanges tienen esa herramienta USDT para desligar el precio... No hay escandalos, mando al infierno el USDT y ya no puedes reclamar


----------



## Albertezz (16 Ene 2018)

Comprado un nodo de zcoin por 68k$ en las rebajas. Entre este nodo y los que tengo de zen ya tengo mis 3000 y pico $ mensuales


----------



## coolerman (16 Ene 2018)

Esto sigue cuesta abajo y sin frenos.
Si tuviera algo de cash pillaría ENG o PIVX peeeero estoy atado de pies y manos.


----------



## jorgitonew (16 Ene 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Ese es el síntoma del "pillado"
> 
> tened mucho cuidado con lo que deseáis.
> 
> ...



qué edad tienes si no es indiscrepcion?? ya llevas unas cuantas medallas de guerra encima


----------



## easyridergs (16 Ene 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Ese es el síntoma del "pillado"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## haruki murakami (16 Ene 2018)

esta bueno para comprase 2 o 3 masternodos de Triggers...el punto esta en que yo creo que Bitcoin va a subir...
y mas que masternodos quiero tambien mis SingularityNet, mis BEE token (que slaen en ICO en 10 dias...y depronto entrar en la Kodakcoin para sacrse un ROI x5 y salirse..


----------



## Patanegra (16 Ene 2018)

volvemos a niveles de Diciembre, no? no es tampoco el fin del mundo, quizas estemos mal acostumbrados.


----------



## plus ultra (16 Ene 2018)

Yo he venido aqui ha hablar de mi libro.

Ayer vendi aire a valor de oro,compre VIDZ el año pasado por estas fechas,desapareció todo el mundo incluso su web,callo a los infiernos incluso mas abajo,pues como prefiero dejar morir las coin antes que recuperar un 1% de lo invertido ahi estaba,pump y me saco con un 2.600% de beneficio.

No hos asustéis joder,debe ser la experiencia ya,despues de haber perdido unos BTC en MTgox y que el resto que tenia pasara de valer 1.200$ a 200$ durante meses,eso son otras historias,mucho confiar en el mundillo y a las primeras de cambio y aqui solo hay penas y mas penas , y eso que fui yo el que hace unas semanas cuando estaba todo bonito y dije que algo no me cuadraba, por lo que me pasaba al top,parecía un aguafiestas.


----------



## davitin (16 Ene 2018)

Parecéis nuevos.


Enviado desde mi Woxter Nimbus 102Q mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jorgitonew (16 Ene 2018)

zoin ha aguantado sin problemas la caída en términos de btc.. así que ya sabéis dónde hay holders


----------



## bubbler (16 Ene 2018)

Vamos a sajar a los langostos, ballenas, tiburones, charos, comunistas y demás % de la sociedad en la likuadora BID-ASK...


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (16 Ene 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Parecéis nuevos.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Woxter Nimbus 102Q mediante Tapatalk



Las emociones negativas producen un segregado mayor de hormonas que las emociones positivas, de ahí que el ser humano prevalezca más fuerte en un punto medio negativo que en el positivo.

Corticoides que se acabo la dopamina.(por ahora)


----------



## alea (16 Ene 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> zoin ha aguantado sin problemas la caída en términos de btc.. así que ya sabéis dónde hay holders



Eso es porque cryptopia lo tenía en mantenimiento y no se puede operar.


----------



## haruki murakami (16 Ene 2018)

Interesante lo que veo en Bitfinex con QASH (la demanda excede en un x10 la oferta) Los holders de QASH no lo quieren vender...y yo ando queriendo tradear algo...pero es que con DASH (con la que queria) no hay como tradear...el precio esta ente la zona de los 6.9Millones de satos..y se mueve menos del 1%.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (16 Ene 2018)

Es por el tema de los chinos

Chinese New Year Cryptocurrency Annual Sell Off!!!! - YouTube

Yo hago HODL y tan contento. Tomad nota betillas.


----------



## paketazo (16 Ene 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> zoin ha aguantado sin problemas la caída en términos de btc.. así que ya sabéis dónde hay holders



No tengas prisa, las ballenas no se van a mostrar en unas pocas horas. Verás dónde están posicionadas si en unas semanas los proyectos recuperan los ATH...que ojalá sean todos y siga la fiesta.

La purga llegará, y estamos todos avisados, no sé si será ya, o dentro de semanas.

Recordad siempre al maestro Bitcoñero que aguantó la bajada de 1.400.000$ de su hold a muerte en BTC hasta 230.000$...eso es solo para Espartanos.

Hoy el hombre sigue aguantando, y en estas semanas su portfolio ha bajado de 26 millones de $, a 15,5 millones...o sea que con dos cojones ha dejado de ganar si hubiera vendido arriba *10 y pico millones de $.*

Y aquí nos permitimos el lujo de llorar por cuatro perras que han bajado nuestros portfolios...

Tienes que estar tan seguro de tu portfolio como de que tu mujer no te engaña...o incluso más, de otro modo, las dudas te harán sudar, sufrir, te quitarán el sueño y la salud, y al final venderás en el peor momento.

En cuanto mi edad...soy hijo de la malamente llamada democracia...y no daré más pistas, si no las veiteañeras que me solicitan consultas a diario podrían dirijirse a *Juli* o buscar calor en *clapham*. :XX:


----------



## trancos123 (16 Ene 2018)

Sorprendido con el rebote que se ha pegado neblio (nebl)
Neblio (NEBL) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap


----------



## stiff upper lip (16 Ene 2018)

alea dijo:


> Eso es porque cryptopia lo tenía en mantenimiento y no se puede operar.



Porque acaban de hacer upgrade de core y están actualizando las wallets en los exchanges. Suerte o previsión? No lo sé, pero ha sido muy oportuno.


----------



## Kukulkam (16 Ene 2018)

En que gastariais ahora 6k de cash?
Ether
Btc
Dash
Espero?

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## RutgerBlume (16 Ene 2018)

Kukulkam dijo:


> En que gastariais ahora 6k de cash?
> Ether
> Btc
> Dash
> ...



Yo entre ayer y hoy me he puesto 100% en QASH. All in.

Queda aqui para futuro owned o para invitaros a fantas/cervezas.


----------



## Oso Amoroso (16 Ene 2018)

Kukulkam dijo:


> En que gastariais ahora 6k de cash?
> Ether
> Btc
> Dash
> Espero?



Pivx, Qash.............pero si quieres hacer una buena labor samaritana en PRL para que subas la cotizacion un poco a ver si asi me quito este muerto de encima :XX:


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (16 Ene 2018)

tiempos dificiles


----------



## tixel (16 Ene 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> No tengas prisa, las ballenas no se van a mostrar en unas pocas horas. Verás dónde están posicionadas si en unas semanas los proyectos recuperan los ATH...que ojalá sean todos y siga la fiesta.
> 
> La purga llegará, y estamos todos avisados, no sé si será ya, o dentro de semanas.
> 
> ...



Es lo que dije más arriba. Tener 1.4 millones a 210.000 no es espartano. Es que casi no te quedan más cojones.
Ya hice esta misma pregunta aquí pero nadie contestó.
¿como moveriais esos 1.4 millones? ¿En un exchange que le revientas los limites y tendrás que pedir más acceso, dejar allí unos apuntes por valor de 1.4k y ser de los primeros que van a saltar como hacienda meta allí sus morros en una temporada, y como pase eso te pueden crujir vivo.
¿En exchanges descentralizados que tienen muy poco volumen?
Por cierto a mi eso de porfolio me suena como el puto culo, ¿algún problema con utilizar la palabra española cartera?


----------



## arras2 (16 Ene 2018)

¿Nos volvemos para arriba? se ven indicios, ¿no?


----------



## wililon (16 Ene 2018)

Llamadme optimista, pero creo que se ha detenido las hemorragia. Mañana verde aunque sea con números muy bajos.

En cualquier caso todas mis monedas excepto iota están por encima (algunas por mucho) de lo que estaba él 1 de enero.


----------



## juli (16 Ene 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> ...si no las veiteañeras que me solicitan consultas a diario podrían dirijirse a *Juli* ... :XX:



Qué kabronas!!!...no te dicen que tengo overbooking de agenda ??? :fiufiu: 

Estas kulebrisss...


----------



## burbujeado (16 Ene 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> ¿Nos volvemos para arriba? se ven indicios, ¿no?



Si, una subida del 7% desde mínimos. Pero yo continúo con un -20% hoy.

Lo positivo es que se sube sin que bitcoin lo haga practicamente.. se va rompiendo la relación poquito a poco.


----------



## lurker (16 Ene 2018)

Algo que he leído en reddit es que ahora es época de comprar y comprar (regalos, billetes de viaje, ...) en China. Se pondrán a sacar criptos como locos pa comprar gatos que saludan? ::

_Esos malditos amarillos!!...
_

[youtube]dRV7wldR9rU[/youtube]


----------



## juli (16 Ene 2018)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> Porque acaban de hacer upgrade de core y están actualizando las wallets en los exchanges. Suerte o previsión? No lo sé, pero ha sido muy oportuno.



Cuando las largué, dejé algunas en una wallet vieja..es actualizable ?


----------



## haruki murakami (16 Ene 2018)

Yo voy a dejar el F5 unas 8 horitas...es que esto esta muy aburrido....los leo mas tarde!
Son los mejores!


----------



## Polo_00 (16 Ene 2018)

No tendrá algo que ver esto verdad? ...

Banco Metropolitano detiene todas las transferencias d... | News | Cointelegraph


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (16 Ene 2018)

A lo mejor simplemente es por ésto


----------



## impacto (16 Ene 2018)

Estais locos sí:

- Creiais que todos los proyectos valían
- Si creeis que Qash no volverá a valer menos de un pavo.
- Si creeis que ADA, TRON, Stellar o Ripple no perderán más de un 50% de lo que valen hoy.
- Si creeis realmente que hay algún mercado en el que puedan subir las cosas eternamente.
- Si creeis que uno puede coger una pedazo de mierda estilo Redcoin, pumpearla y pensar que no va a volver a su valor actual, por mucho que sea útil, que valga, una burbuja es una burbuja, sea de agua o de plástico, si la pinchas se acabo. Redcoin que se la ve una cripto fuerte, con comunidad y la BK de lujo... en mayo por 2kk te comprabas todas las coins, y 7 meses después, a base de pura y dura especulación, se levantan una empresa que vale 750 millones.... 

Con 750 millones te compras el puto PSG... decidme 
Pero con quien os creeis que estais jugando? Contra niños? Solo sois peones en un tablero de ajedrez, y ni siquiera teneis la capacidad de decidir cuando avanzar. Y el que no lo vea claro, en Tether estarás tranquilo... Es fiable? Si quiebra tether se va a ir a tomar por culo el criptomundo, así que va a dar igual estar en el o no, ante una hipotética quiebra... la cuestión es saber como de gordos son las personas que manejan los exchanges... ellos van a muerte, se están convirtiendo en los nuevos amos y titiriteros del mundo... pero bueno... el de silkroad también... hasta que entro en la trena, mucho ojo. Y el que no tenga estomago, que lo vea desde fuera, porque me da que un lateral bajista largo puede hacer perder aquí más camisas y gallumbos de los que hay en le H&M jajaja Aquí todos decís que ya venís llorados de casa... pero yo veo mucho lloro... Lo que es preocupante es que nadie cumple plazos, o que la gente tiene tanto FOMO que no se castigue a una mierda de equipo como wagger, yo he vendido hoy 6000 fichas, a la mitad que antes de ayer, los principios son los principios me pasa como con DASH, tanta mierda tanto calendario y luego no lo cumplen ni a tiros, a tomar por culo feel free, cuando sale el próximo autobús??

Y recordar, aquí, perder pierde:

El que compra sin informarse de lo que compra. ( quien compro XRB a 40 ya puede esperar sentado a recuperar, porque no creo que lo haga ni este año)
El que le entra el vértigo o el pánico y vende.


----------



## RuiKi84 (16 Ene 2018)

impacto dijo:


> Estais locos sí:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





A toro pasado todos somos Manolete...


----------



## michinato (16 Ene 2018)

tixel dijo:


> Es lo que dije más arriba. Tener 1.4 millones a 210.000 no es espartano. Es que casi no te quedan más cojones.
> Ya hice esta misma pregunta aquí pero nadie contestó.
> ¿como moveriais esos 1.4 millones? ¿En un exchange que le revientas los limites y tendrás que pedir más acceso, dejar allí unos apuntes por valor de 1.4k y ser de los primeros que van a saltar como hacienda meta allí sus morros en una temporada, y como pase eso te pueden crujir vivo.
> ¿En exchanges descentralizados que tienen muy poco volumen?
> Por cierto a mi eso de porfolio me suena como el puto culo, ¿algún problema con utilizar la palabra española cartera?





Si ahora te encuentras con 1,4 millones de golpe podrás ir sacando al ritmo que te permitan los exchanges. Algunos permiten retirar 10.000€ o incluso más al día, así que dándote de alta en unos cuantos no tardarías en sacar tus millones. 

Asumes que tendrás que pagar a Hacienda y ya está.



En cualquier caso, si el objetivo final es salirte a fiat, lo suyo es establecer una estrategia desde que empiezas a ver ganancias importantes, no esperar a encontrarte con X millones.


Por ejemplo, cada 100.000€ ganados vendes 20.000€ y dejas 80.000€ invertidos. A los siguientes 100.000€ ganados vuelves a hacer lo mismo, y así.

Evidentemente vas a tardar más en llegar a un millón que si lo hubieras dejado todo dentro y hubiera seguido revalorizándose, pero cuando llegues a un millón, ya tendrás fuera 200.000€ y los habrás ido sacando más cómodamente. (Ojo, esto no te exime de pagar a Hacienda.)


Ha sido solo un ejemplo, existen multitud de estrategias más o menos adecuadas al perfil que se quiera asumir (conservador o afín al riesgo).


Quieres menos riesgo (y asumes menos revalorizaciones)
Puedes retirar 5.000€ cada 20.000€ ganados y tendrás una paga extra de vez en cuando. Además con esos volúmenes es más fácil el utilizar sitios no registrados (localbitcoins / bitsquare / ...)

Quieres más revalorizaciones y no te importa asumir más riesgo.
Te esperas a tener 500.000€ y en ese momento retiras 100.000€ (más difícil pasar desapercibido)

...




El valor de Bitcoñero es que no los ha movido en ningún momento, ni con la cotización arriba ni con la cotización abajo. E igual que él, muchos otros usuarios de este foro están manteniendo carteras con unas valoraciones increíbles sin haber vendido.

Cada uno tendría que explicar sus motivos, pero a mi me gusta pensar que el futuro puede ser mejor si la sociedad avanza y se normaliza el uso de las criptomonedas permitiendo su intercambio por cualquier tipo de bienes o servicios.


----------



## Pablo Villa (16 Ene 2018)

The Anatomy of a Pump & Dump Group

The Anatomy of a Pump & Dump Group - Bitfalls

La comparación de Bitcoin y otras criptomonedas por 'Market Cap' puede ser muy engañosa
https://www.forbes.com/sites/ktorpe...rket-cap-can-be-very-misleading/#6d1d96592509



Aqui se esta tomando el pelo a mas de uno!



Se estiman que quedan a la venta solo unos 33.000 btc libres a la venta. La demanda(ordenes de compra) es inferior, en apariencia. La caida parece q continuara!

Newbium - Buy and Sell - Bitcoin (by @AltSheets)


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (16 Ene 2018)

Para que veáis con otra perspectiva lo que está pasando y lo que puede pasar. 
El gran crack de principios de año 2017 parecía la muerte de las cripto. Pues con la subida del criptouniverso durante el resto del año,en la nueva gráfica que se crea, casi es imperceptible dicho crack. En un año las cosas en el criptomundo pueden cobrar unas dimensiones que dejan en absurdo los números anteriores.


----------



## arras2 (16 Ene 2018)

impacto dijo:


> Estais locos sí:
> 
> - Creiais que todos los proyectos valían
> - Si creeis que Qash no volverá a valer menos de un pavo.
> ...



No tengo conocimientos en este mundo como para poder debatir con gente que lleva años y palizas en este mundo como algunos de vosotros, pero si para ver cuando un mensaje destila dosis de realidad, y el tuyo lo hace. Me voy a imprimir este mensaje y colgarlo al lado de la pantalla.

Como novato de hace un par de meses, he comprado sin informarme (sólo por lo que se comenta) y he vendido en momentos de pánico cuando no debía. De momento, lo único que he hecho es dejar de ganar (mucho, la verdad) y no perder, pero tengo auténticos pufos que creo que nunca recuperarán el nivel al que entré.

PD: Mala pinta está pillando otra vez esto...


----------



## jorgitonew (16 Ene 2018)

la que si que ha cumplido plazo de roadmap y antes de tiempo ha sido zoin


----------



## haruki murakami (16 Ene 2018)

My mala pinta....Cojonudo..Bitcoin bajo en bitfinex a $11.200..parece que vuelve a subir a los $11.400...pero si todo pinta a que bajo a tocar los famosos 8k del bitcoin...y arrastrando a todo criptolandia con el...

Por cierto yo estoy pillado en bitcoin..40% de crypto es Bitcoin para mi..


----------



## bubbler (16 Ene 2018)

Llorikas!
Esto va a salir parriba y la sociedad comunista se va a deshacer. 
Hold espartano, que se desangren ellos por los trozos, jajajajajajaja para poder entrar, no solteis ni una, estan buscando problemas para q la gente comunista no pueda acceder al criptomundo y...


----------



## juli (16 Ene 2018)

Joder...y dale con el pack Abajo=Ruina !!!

Con el planteamiento Caníbal de Nakamoto, ABAJO es ARRIBA ...y viceversa. Abajo no sólo eres más rico, sino que tienes la riqueza de tus adversarios en tu mano.

Lo anormal, de ESTA vez , es que parece que BTC no sale en zumbada SkyRocket ( y ojo, si las LN no están a punto,hoy, con el fiat que ya está está enchufando el stablishment, tendria riesgo incluso de ser pumpeada hoy en día en su subida y que le quitaran la alfombra en 30.000 pavos y la dejasen hasta el puto suelo EN SECO ( u os creéis que todos los holders son el tal "Bitcoñero" ? - cuando cualquier fundamentalista de hace 3 telediarios viene ya por este hilo a máscara quitada y el $ en las pupilas - ) por carecer de argumentos dado el nivel que otras propuestas han alcanzado ya ...un escarnio cual shitcoin de quinta y con medicina de la suya...así que lo mismo es mejor dejar todas esas minas para retirarlas , amplifcando otro x10 el x10 de hoy , para la pirotecnia de la puesta de largo de BTC como Blockchain que haga cosas y enfocar el cuerpo a cuerpo hacia el que está derivando este mercado hasta ahora, profundamente desigual ).

Barrido , Caja...y todo adecentado para la próxima hornada. Algo nuevo en éso ?


----------



## davitin (16 Ene 2018)

impacto dijo:


> Estais locos sí:
> 
> - Creiais que todos los proyectos valían
> - Si creeis que Qash no volverá a valer menos de un pavo.
> ...



Tomate una tila y sal a que te de el aire al balcón 5 minutos.

Enviado desde mi Woxter Nimbus 102Q mediante Tapatalk


----------



## arras2 (16 Ene 2018)

Pablo Villa dijo:


> https://www.forbes.com/sites/ktorpe...rket-cap-can-be-very-misleading/#6d1d96592509



Realmente eso me recuerda la historia de TRON de estos días. Se pumpea, su dueño saca del armario 6 mil millones de chapas y los vende forrándose.


----------



## Azkenchack (16 Ene 2018)

Nos pensabamos que las rebajas solamente se daban en el Corte Inglés y en Mediamart...
Rebajas de hasta un 50% nos vamos a encontrar...
Eso sí, en las rebajas se compran muchas cosas por impulso y que no valen ni para dar por culo...
Lo mismo pienso para las criptos...cuidado con comprar porque ahora está un 50% más barato. Comprad barato pero proyectos con futuro

Enviado desde mi U20 Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## haruki murakami (16 Ene 2018)

Bitfinex... Minimo de hace 2 minutos.
BITCOIN en $11.050, 
ETHEREUM $1.019,
DASH $790
IOTA $2.80


----------



## impacto (16 Ene 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Tomate una tila y sal a que te de el aire al balcón 5 minutos.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Woxter Nimbus 102Q mediante Tapatalk



No tengo balcón, y estoy fumadisimo, no necesito tilas


----------



## arras2 (16 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Bitfinex... Minimo de hace 2 minutos.
> BITCOIN en $11.050,
> ETHEREUM $1.019,
> DASH $790
> IOTA $2.80



Ya subirá. Igualmente, aunque estés en bitcoin, todo está cayendo o igual, o más que bitcoin (pocas excepciones hay), así que tampoco parece que estés perdiendo más por haber cambiado a bitcoin. Lo suyo hubiera sido tether . Ahora sí que comprarías barato. Pero, te sales, y no corrige y te quedas fuera.

A mi lo que me da un poco de miedo, es el temido lateral bajista que puede durar meses. PEro bueno, más tiempo para leer, leer y aprender.


----------



## iaGulin (16 Ene 2018)

Cuidadin con las rebajas grandes, que si son grandes será por algo.
Por cierto, yo personalmente paso unos días de mirarlas, que sea lo que Dios quiera.


----------



## easyridergs (16 Ene 2018)

Por favor, Jesusito te lo ruego de corazón, que baje Enigma a 1 céntimo, QUE LO COMPRO TODO, TODO, TODO ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Oso Amoroso (16 Ene 2018)

Yo me estoy pensando meter invertir mas pasta ya pero es que no veo el momento en el qeu ésto se recupere, la cosa sigue cayendo.......


----------



## Ethan20 (16 Ene 2018)

Ha roto los 11.000$ en Bitfinex como si nada, además a la noche vienen los asiáticos a pegar la estocada. (últimamente se salvaba un poco esto por el día cuando dormían)


----------



## Kukulkam (16 Ene 2018)

Que mal rollo veo en el hilo  Aprovechad las rebajas frente a eth de algunas como aelf enigma....


----------



## jijito (16 Ene 2018)

Mas enigma pilladas


----------



## Oso Amoroso (16 Ene 2018)

jijito dijo:


> Mas enigma pilladas



Yo he metido mas pasta, de perdidos al rio, siempre se puede vivir debajo de un puente, no se si comprar Enigma u OMG.


PD: Me decanto por Enigma, ya la tenia en cartera al igual que OMG pero a corto plazo que es lo qeu busco creo qeu tiene mayor potencial de revalorizacion.


----------



## horik (16 Ene 2018)

En mi caso, que no invierto NADA de dinero en esto (solo lo que pago por la electricidad de mis 2 equipos de minado) tengo que vender unas monedas para comprar otras.
Llevo meses holdeando unas 7000 SAFEX pero ahora pienso venderlas como sea y comprar mas COSS, de las que ya tengo 500.
Alguien sigue SAFEX y piensa que tiene alguna posibilidad de subir en el futuro cercano?


----------



## haruki murakami (16 Ene 2018)

Yo quiero pillar Purpuras a 1.0 ....pero ni modo.... Xd

Ya hablando un poco más enserio... Estoy en la calle haciendo diligencias personales..y la gente como si nada...mientra tanto en criptoland...sangre...igual yo Sigo hold... Y esta vez voy a bajar más aun el par... BTC/Dash haber si me gano un x2 en DASHes...


----------



## davitin (16 Ene 2018)

Mirad lo que dice mcafee:

*Everyone Relax! The Crypto dip was caused by Mike Bell of JP Morgan claiming Governments could ban cryptocurrencies. Well ... how? This is the same company that called BTC a fraud. It's a bank FFS. They are rightfully terrified of what we are doing. But it can't be stopped.*

Twitter


----------



## CRÁPULA (16 Ene 2018)

Dejo aquí esta imagen que me ha animado un poco







Viene de un artículo de Xataka que tampoco dice nada que no sepáis aquí:

Bitcoin y otras criptomonedas caen a saco: los miedos detrás de la bajada son Corea del Sur y China


----------



## Pisuk (16 Ene 2018)

¿Alguno tiene alguna idea respecto a Tierion?

Tierion (TNT) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap

He visto por ahí que con 5000 coins te puedes llegar a montar un masternodo (ahora mismo eso son 1000$) y que se gana en un sistema de lotería que vendría a dar unos 350$ cada tres meses (a precios actuales se entiende). 

¿Demasiado bonito para ser verdad? Mucha propaganda hacen de sus "partnerships".


----------



## Bucanero (16 Ene 2018)

iaGulin dijo:


> Cuidadin con las rebajas grandes, que si son grandes será por algo.
> Por cierto, yo personalmente paso unos días de mirarlas, que sea lo que Dios quiera.



Ya somos dos. Que sea lo que Dios quiera. No pienso vender y ya he comprado algo en las rebajas. 

Me he atado en el palo del Yate y a aguantar las olas 

La verdad es que da un poco de miedito como está la cosa pero pienso que ahora es cuando hay que aguantar, Si se está en buenos proyectos, no hay miedo. Es solo un arreon más.:S


----------



## fary (16 Ene 2018)

Pisuk dijo:


> ¿Alguno tiene alguna idea respecto a Tierion?
> 
> Tierion (TNT) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap
> 
> ...



yo llevo unas pocas que pille para ver si pillaba un pump y lo que que he pillado es un dump anal, suena interesante eso que cuentas


----------



## Patanegra (16 Ene 2018)

pero que mierda de bajada es esa cabrones? no teneis nada mas? panda de maricones, mañana entra fiat fresco

Scarface - Massacre Final (Scène Culte) - YouTube


----------



## Pirro (16 Ene 2018)

En lo personal el crack no me molesta -tampoco es que lo celebre-, ni es el primero, ni será el último y voy largo, muy a largo plazo en lo que voy. 

Lo que si me ha dejado tocado ha sido la cagada -o estafa, en el peor de los casos- de Wagerr. Pese haber hecho ROI hace unas semanas con un beneficio razonable hoy liquidé el 50% de mi stake en la cosa. 

A diferencia del otro forero no liquidé el 100% por una razón. Si al final cumplen, aunque sea con retrasos a estas alturas inadmisibles, no me lo perdonaría nunca. Ya lo que quede, como si se va a cero.


----------



## haruki murakami (16 Ene 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> pero que mierda de bajada es esa cabrones? no teneis nada mas? panda de maricones, mañana entra fiat fresco
> 
> Scarface - Massacre Final (Scène Culte) - YouTube



Estas son las bajadas a las que me referia....y eso que esta no llego a los 40% de bajada de marketcap desde ATH...creo que ha sido un 33%


----------



## Bucanero (16 Ene 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> pero que mierda de bajada es esa cabrones? no teneis nada mas? panda de maricones, mañana entra fiat fresco
> 
> Scarface - Massacre Final (Scène Culte) - YouTube



Muy bueno jajaja:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## McMax (16 Ene 2018)

Con el paso de los meses cuando antes que cagabas por los días como hoy, ahora los veo con calma, se veía venir un corrección buena. Me ha servido para comprar en rebajas así que en principio bien. Ahora a esperar la subida


----------



## davitin (16 Ene 2018)

Esto no es nada, yo me acuerdo de aquella vez que bajo desde los 120k o por ahi de marketcap global a 60k o 50k, no recuerdo exactamente, ahi si que nos cagamos todos encima y ademas no se recupero de la noche a la mañana, se nota que ahi estaban probando y calibrando el sistema de "sistole-diastole" y ya lo hacen mas suavecito::


----------



## haruki murakami (16 Ene 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Esto no es nada, yo me acuerdo de aquella vez que bajo desde los 120k o por ahi de marketcap global a 60k o 50k, no recuerdo exactamente, ahi si que nos cagamos todos encima y ademas no se recupero de la noche a la mañana, se nota que ahi estaban probando y calibrando el sistema de "sistole-diastole" y ya lo hacen mas suavecito::



lo recuerdo...fue como entre junio y agosto...ese si fue bestial! buenos tiempos aquellos


----------



## davitin (16 Ene 2018)

Por cierto no os ralleis con los cantamañanas que dicen que se va a acabar criptolandia y todo ese rollo de que van a quedar solo 10 monedas y tal...de momento no hay ni un solo proyecto cripto terminado y que funcione al 100%, primero deben terminar los proyectos, luego conseguir cuota de mercado y luego competir (acaso hay una sola marca de automoviles, un solo sistema de tarjetas de credito o una sola aerolinea de aviones?), vamos que a shitland y otras hierbas les quedan años de salseo, tendremos el tiempo suficiente para hacernos ricos, no os preocupeis, la blockchain es un sector industrial completo y pueden coexistir muchisimos proyectos.


----------



## Pirro (16 Ene 2018)

Y el de Diciembre de 2013. Os recuerdo que un puñado de Alts jamás recuperaron lo que valían en diciembre de 2013, a efectos prácticos fenecieron. Y Bitcoin tardó tres añazos en recuperar aquellos niveles..

Eso sí que fue un crack.


----------



## Oso Amoroso (16 Ene 2018)

davitin dijo:


> vamos que a shitland y otras hierbas les quedan años de salseo, tendremos el tiempo suficiente para hacernos ricos



No jodamos, hay que darse prisa, sino los mejores barcos, putas y mansiones ya estaran compradas por Divad, Juli y demas gurus, hay que mover el culo rapidamente.


----------



## davitin (16 Ene 2018)

Ademas es que no esta entrando ni una minima fraccion de toda la pasta que mueven los inversionistas globales, estamos absolutamente en pañales todavia, quedan muchisimas fases pro completar, por ejemplo aun no es mainstream.


----------



## lurker (16 Ene 2018)

horik dijo:


> En mi caso, que no invierto NADA de dinero en esto (solo lo que pago por la electricidad de mis 2 equipos de minado) tengo que vender unas monedas para comprar otras.
> Llevo meses holdeando unas 7000 SAFEX pero ahora pienso venderlas como sea y comprar mas COSS, de las que ya tengo 500.
> Alguien sigue SAFEX y piensa que tiene alguna posibilidad de subir en el futuro cercano?



Safex es buena, hoy mismo han sacado el Blue Paper, aunque Dabek ( el LIDL del proyecto ) se flipa un poco ( creo que anda detrás de hacer de Liberland, una nación autoproclamada en los Balcanes, una criptonación ). Es una especie de silk road descentralizado, y mira el monstruo que llegó a ser silk road...pues eso. A los holders de safex se les repartirá un % de las fees que se cobren en el marketplace, si no me equivoco. Yo creo que sí tiene futuro ( llevo 23k chapas, pa dejarlo claro y que no haya suspicacias  )
Lo malo es que de momento solo está en un exchange de mierda y el delisting the Bittrex y Cryptopia le hizo mucho daño , y que le están saliendo competidores...veremos


----------



## bmbnct (16 Ene 2018)

Lo pego por aquí también por si alguien puede aclarar algo:

Recomiendo este artículo sobre PoW y ETH. Es un poco largo pero creo que merece la pena; leyendo esto se concluye que los smart contract están mal diseñados porque dependen de la buena voluntad de los mineros. Hay algo errado en el artículo? Porque me llama la atención que no se aproveche este fallo de diseño. 

Miners Aren


----------



## Patanegra (16 Ene 2018)

los cachondos de HitBTC acaban de liberar mis ultimas 12.000 VIBE secuestradas ahi. Compradas a 0.14, las queria vender a 2.00, me las devuelven 4 dias mas tarde y ahora valen 0.82.


----------



## silverwindow (16 Ene 2018)

Bueno yo esperaria a comprar mañana si eso.
Esta noche habra mas sangre cuando despierten los asiaticos.


----------



## jorge (16 Ene 2018)

Joder, pero si ya tenía apalabrado el yate...

Ahora en serio, qué proyectos serios veis que estén bien de money para entrar ahora? COSS lo veis futuro??.

El mercado esta dando avisos importantes y da la sensación de que las fiestas en las que hemos estado invitados, serán mucho más exclusivas y exigirán pases de calité.


----------



## orbeo (16 Ene 2018)

jorge dijo:


> Joder, pero si ya tenía apalabrado el yate...
> 
> Ahora en serio, qué proyectos serios veis que estén bien de money para entrar ahora? COSS lo veis futuro??.
> 
> El mercado esta dando avisos importantes y da la sensación de que las fiestas en las que hemos estado invitados, serán mucho más exclusivas y exigirán pases de calité.



Ahora mismo lo único que veo con futuro es una RBU coin


----------



## josema82 (16 Ene 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Ademas es que no esta entrando ni una minima fraccion de toda la pasta que mueven los inversionistas globales, estamos absolutamente en pañales todavia, quedan muchisimas fases pro completar, por ejemplo aun no es mainstream.



Y no va a entrar hasta que tengan sus propios exchanges....... no van a meter mil kilotones en mercatox ¿no? :XX:


----------



## haruki murakami (16 Ene 2018)

josema82 dijo:


> Y no va a entrar hasta que tengan sus propios exchanges....... no van a meter mil kilotones en mercatox ¿no? :XX:



Estimado forero...ese exchange va a venir de la mano de *QASH*..y no es un exchange...es una plataforma donde podras tener el mercado de 15 exchanges (por ahora confirmados)..luego se iran añadiendo mas... y ahi si..se viene la fiesta!!


----------



## RuiKi84 (16 Ene 2018)

Como aguanta el ETH, no tienen wevos a bajarlo de los míl pavos ...


----------



## silverwindow (16 Ene 2018)

RuiKi84 dijo:


> Como aguanta el ETH, no tienen wevos a bajarlo de los míl pavos ...



esta mas fuerte que btc,pero tambien *se esta llevando* ostia


----------



## Oso Amoroso (16 Ene 2018)

jorge dijo:


> Ahora en serio, qué proyectos serios veis que estén bien de money para entrar ahora? COSS lo veis futuro??.



Tienen que mejorar mucho su exchange, ahora mismo despues de haber implementado su nueva UI es un esperpento pero claro, a poco que mejoren y metan ya la posibilidad de meter pasta el pelotazo aunque sea en un breve plazo es seguro. Y el proceso de verificacion no se si es porqeu acaban de comenzar como quien dice y hay relativa barra libre pero a mi me tardaron un dia en darme el aprobado para ser Basic Plus.


----------



## haruki murakami (16 Ene 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> esta mas fuerte que btc,pero tambien *se esta llevando* ostia



Pues en Bitfinex.. ETH esta a 5 dolares de bajarse del $1.000

PD: acaba de perder las 4 cifras.. esta en $998

Edito 2 minutos despues... esta $1.010


----------



## species8472 (16 Ene 2018)

Como aguanta Zoin, y eso que estaba a 10 céntimos hace un mes. Como me gusta. La idea, como la llevan, la comunidad, todo. Incluso ese espiritu anárquico de grupo


----------



## D_M (16 Ene 2018)

Para los que tengais token DCN (Dentacoin), confirmaros que es una estafa, varios posts en Reddit sobre ello hoy, tango en el subreddit oficial de Dentacoin como en el de cryptocurrency.

Si teneis y quereis venderlos, os recomiendo hacerlo en coinexchange.io porque "hitbtc", ha empezado a cobrar por depositar token y me querían cobrar treinta y pico pavos, están locos.

Pues eso, Dentacoin ("DCN", no confundir con "DENT") = Pump and dump.


----------



## silverwindow (16 Ene 2018)

jodeeerrr vaya ostiaaaaa
mejor no mireis mañana


----------



## RuiKi84 (16 Ene 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> esta mas fuerte que btc,pero tambien *se esta llevando* ostia





Teniendo en cuenta la subida que ha tenido estos días mientras las demás bajaban, prácticamente está en en mismo sitio que hace una semana.


----------



## Ethan20 (16 Ene 2018)

Yo mas que rebajas soy de nueva temporada.

Mis INS ya las tengo.

Haruki a cuanto van a empezar a cotizar las AGIs? Ya he movido mi pasta a Tidex


----------



## silverwindow (16 Ene 2018)

considerable ostion tambien NEM,mas que la media
a los q habeis comprado bcash,por alguna razon especial?


----------



## jorge (16 Ene 2018)

QTUM me está poniendo ojitos al precio que lleva. :baba:


----------



## Ikkyu (16 Ene 2018)

Me dan ganas de entrarle a IOTA... A 2.8$...

Pero me esperare a mañana, lo mismo la sangría sigue

...o no, aqui nunca se sabe


----------



## juli (16 Ene 2018)

Pirro dijo:


> En lo personal el crack no me molesta -tampoco es que lo celebre-, ni es el primero, ni será el último y voy largo, muy a largo plazo en lo que voy.
> 
> Lo que si me ha dejado tocado ha sido la cagada -o estafa, en el peor de los casos- de Wagerr. Pese haber hecho ROI hace unas semanas con un beneficio razonable hoy liquidé el 50% de mi stake en la cosa.
> 
> A diferencia del otro forero no liquidé el 100% por una razón. Si al final cumplen, aunque sea con retrasos a estas alturas inadmisibles, no me lo perdonaría nunca. Ya lo que quede, como si se va a cero.



Entre Wagger y Waves...la vaina rusky vai com'o caralho, pá...

Voy muy en verde, pero me da igual...Decepcionante a más no poder. :abajo:


----------



## haruki murakami (16 Ene 2018)

Ethan20 dijo:


> Yo mas que rebajas soy de nueva temporada.
> 
> Mis INS ya las tengo.
> 
> Haruki a cuanto van a empezar a cotizar las AGIs? Ya he movido mi pasta a Tidex



Ni idea a cuanto va a empezar AGI...te puedo dar un mas o menos..
En la ICO, el precio de compra era de $0.10..en aquuella epoca Ethereum rondaba entre los $730 y los $810..si tomas como referencia Ethereum a hoy..ha subido un 25% (por decir algo).... es decir que el que quiera beneficios rapido podria venderlo a $0.13....pero si lo tomas en cuenta respecto a Ethereum estaria alrededor de 0.0001 ETH...repito...si es alguien que quiera la pasta sin beneficios...pero conociendo un poco esto...podria venderse al doble o triple de entrada. Hay mucha gente detras de esta...aunque con estos barridos e incertidumbre quien sabe como vaya a pasar todo...

---------- Post added 16-ene-2018 at 22:33 ----------




Ikkyu dijo:


> Me dan ganas de entrarle a IOTA... A 2.8$...
> 
> Pero me esperare a mañana, lo mismo la sangría sigue
> 
> ...o no, aqui nunca se sabe



En bitfinex esta en $2.52.. 2.5..es un precio mas que bueno...es tu decision...

Si yo tuviera la pasta no me andaria con rodeos y la compraria ya...pero eso es cosa tuya.


----------



## Ikkyu (16 Ene 2018)

La gente pasando sus eth/btc a fiat como si lo fuesen a prohibir... Los nuevos? Tan pronto como se estan yendo, cuando vean que esto empieza a despegar , volveran seguro, no querran quedarse sin el lambo


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (16 Ene 2018)

La ostia a nivel general empieza a ser considerable de verdad. ¿Donde están los bonus de los empleados de USA del día 15? Si llegan al exchange hoy o mañana se deberían empezar a notar y esto debería remontar.

Unas manos fuertes nos están dando bien duro hoy.


----------



## emere (16 Ene 2018)

ETH bajando de los 1000$, el proximo soporte eran 800?


----------



## josema82 (16 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Estimado forero...ese exchange va a venir de la mano de *QASH*..y no es un exchange...es una plataforma donde podras tener el mercado de 15 exchanges (por ahora confirmados)..luego se iran añadiendo mas... y ahi si..se viene la fiesta!!



Lo mirare a ver que tal es...se parece bastante a ICON, lo que a escala mundial, no solo regional.


----------



## haruki murakami (16 Ene 2018)

Y asi...es como le devuelven la dominancia al bitcoin!!! despues de andar en 32.4% se recupera hasta el 36.3% (actualmente)

En mi opinion personal, esto es lo que podria pasar... Bitcoin se va a volver agujero negro...se va a los $25.000.. y todos van a decir.. What?


----------



## juli (16 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Y asi...es como le devuelven la dominancia al bitcoin!!! despues de andar en 32.4% se recupera hasta el 36.3% (actualmente)
> 
> En mi opinion personal, esto es lo que podria pasar... Bitcoin se va a volver agujero negro...se va a los $25.000.. y todos van a decir.. What?



piano,piano...que aquí hay muuuucha gente con muuuyyy mala hoxtia jugándose un wevo de guita... ehhh


----------



## Neleo (16 Ene 2018)

en cualquier momento saldra el ministro de economia koreano diciendo que legaliza todo y sale disparado


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (16 Ene 2018)

Ver el coinmarket ahora mismo asusta de verdad. Es pesadilla en Helm Street y maricón el último.

Se han perdido 100.000 millones de dólares en una hora, no creo que haya precedentes en la historia de las criptos.

A aguantar como espartanos, no nos queda otra.


----------



## paketazo (16 Ene 2018)

Bueno, veo que todos estáis relativamente tranquilos...¡buena señal!

Esto se frenará cuando se frene, puede que ya o un 10% más abajo.

Creo que BTC va a buscar el 50% de corrección, no recuerdo los números pero sobre 20K/2 para redondear.

No debería perder ese punto, pero si lo pierde, toca el siguiente fibo, y no parará hasta alcanzarlo...dicha esta *opinión* , me arriesgo a decir lo siguiente que podría pasar.

No vamos a volver a ver ATH en bastante tiempo, apostaría por un 2018 aburrido, y relativamente austero, quizá tendencia lateral unas semanas, luego quizá doble suelo...triple antes de volver a levantar vuelo.

Podría tocar una etapa de aburrimiento...para los de gráficos, mirad el proceso del pump&dump del 2014, sobre todo el mes y la forma...

No tengáis nunca prisa, y si no corréis tras el precio en las subidas, no deberíais hacerlo en las bajadas...ah...y dejad siempre munición en la recámara.

Como ya sabéis suelo equivocarme bastante, así que mi opinión vale tanto como un loro charlando con un plátano.

Yo me mantendré quieto a ver lo que sucede, ni meteré mas ni sacaré más...mi riesgo es este, ni más ni menos...eso sí, el lambo que tenía reservado se va a convertir en un ford fiesta del 98 :XX:

Un saludo


----------



## haruki murakami (16 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> piano,piano...que aquí hay muuuucha gente con muuuyyy mala hoxtia jugándose un wevo de guita... ehhh



Juli....a mi me gustan este tipo de emociones!! 
Sino no estaria por aqui metido!!!


----------



## orbeo (16 Ene 2018)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> La ostia a nivel general empieza a ser considerable de verdad. ¿Donde están los bonus de los empleados de USA del día 15? Si llegan al exchange hoy o mañana se deberían empezar a notar y esto debería remontar.
> 
> Unas manos fuertes nos están dando bien duro hoy.



Los bonus se los están gastando en putes en vez de en bitcoños


----------



## species8472 (16 Ene 2018)

Pirro dijo:


> En lo personal el crack no me molesta -tampoco es que lo celebre-, ni es el primero, ni será el último y voy largo, muy a largo plazo en lo que voy.
> 
> Lo que si me ha dejado tocado ha sido la cagada -o estafa, en el peor de los casos- de Wagerr. Pese haber hecho ROI hace unas semanas con un beneficio razonable hoy liquidé el 50% de mi stake en la cosa.
> 
> A diferencia del otro forero no liquidé el 100% por una razón. Si al final cumplen, aunque sea con retrasos a estas alturas inadmisibles, no me lo perdonaría nunca. Ya lo que quede, como si se va a cero.



Yo es que ya me los conozco. Entre en Agosto todo ilusionado y primero la lían con la promoción del combate de boxeo y luego dicen que se retrasan hasta mitad de Enero, y ahí haciendo hold en la travesía del desierto a 600 sats. Hace dos días nos dicen que ya tienen la blockckain en marcha con 400 nodos en pruebas y que ronronea como un gatito. Llega el 15 y pasan laa horas by nadie dice nada. A medio día cuando empezaban a darse los primeros dumps sale un advisor que no hay problema que están iniciándolo. Me voy a la cama, me despierto ya bien entrados el 16 y nadie sabe nada y ahí a las 9 comienza el panic sale al que me uno por ser una tomadura de pelo, no ya por el retraso si no porque no hay un comunicado de nada. Dicen que sacarán un comunicado a media mañana y cuanfo lo sacan 10 horas después son ¡6 lineas! Donde no se explica nada, ni dan plazos, ni piden perdom. Solo que ya estan en arreglar el fallovque impide sacar la blockchain. Si lo arreglan igual me arrepiento y vuelvo a entrar aún a perdidas. Pero la última vez se estuvieron meses en los 600 sats. Una vez y no más. Que le tomen el pelo a otro


----------



## stiff upper lip (16 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Cuando las largué, dejé algunas en una wallet vieja..es actualizable ?



Sí lo es.

¿Las largaste?
Te arrepentirás 

Espero que hicieras un backup


----------



## Atheist (16 Ene 2018)

Menudo hostiaaaamen. 

Yo lo estoy viendo como una leccion impagable de psicología. Lo que aquí puede estar aprendiendo el que quiera ver...

Y aprendiendo y perdiendo son palabras que suenan casí igual.


----------



## jorge (16 Ene 2018)

Me estoy imaginando a la señora esa que vendió el piso por bitcoins...Como se espere un poco más lo mismo no le vale ni para ir a la frutería.


----------



## arras2 (16 Ene 2018)

Ahora es cuando empieza btc a subir y nos quedamos atrapados en absolutamente todo no?


----------



## paketazo (16 Ene 2018)

jorge dijo:


> Me estoy imaginando a la señora esa que vendió el piso por bitcoins...Como se espere un poco más lo mismo no le vale ni para ir a la frutería.



No te olvides de los que se fueron a vivir al Camping toda la familia... ::


----------



## RuiKi84 (16 Ene 2018)

Me voy a sobar, a ver si puedo ...


----------



## davitin (16 Ene 2018)

Jodeeeeeeer.

Esta siendo peor de lo que pensaba.

Eso si, el que venda se arruina.

Hold.

Enviado desde mi Woxter Nimbus 102Q mediante Tapatalk


----------



## EDV (16 Ene 2018)

Estan cayendo a plomo. Espero que sea por una buena purga y el desangrado se recupere.

La verdad es que había mucha locura. Si se concentra la entrada de capital el coins serias ya sería un paso.


----------



## davitin (16 Ene 2018)

Por cierto, estoy notando que en la mayoría de grupos de telegram de habla hispana, ha bajado muchísimo la participación, la gente no está para chuflas, sin embargo en los de habla inglesa la gente está más fogueada y siguen aportando.

Enviado desde mi Woxter Nimbus 102Q mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paketazo (16 Ene 2018)

BTC debe frenarse en 9950$ aprox si no vaselina hasta el siguiente fibo.

Negro futuro va a honrar su nick...a ver si saca los fibos de investing y los pone...así no abro la página.

edito: en Bitfinex ya está en 9950$ agarraros que o se gira o otros 3 pisos de golpe. :abajo:


----------



## Patanegra (16 Ene 2018)

estoy pensando irme de rebajas con ms ultimos ahorros, que pillariais morrallla a precio de saldo o cosas de calidad como ENG y QASH que no han bajado tanto?


----------



## silverwindow (16 Ene 2018)

Nunca habia visto algo asi.
Es mas bestia que lo de verano.

Panico total y masivo.


----------



## iaGulin (16 Ene 2018)

9,300.04$ en Binance


----------



## impacto (16 Ene 2018)

jajajaja HODL A MUERTE, ya no hay otra, pero brutal eh, ves el cap y cada numerito doble *en rojo* es como un puñalada, Dent 23 % en la ultima hora 54% hoy, 75% en la ultima semana, no era mala haber vendido XD


----------



## Rauxa (16 Ene 2018)

Ojo no se marquen un abengoa:
Dia 1: -90%
Dia 2: -95%

Y Darwin haciendo su trabajo.

Con lo bien que se está comprado en Repsol ganando un 1% o perdiendo un 0,75%.


----------



## Gurney (16 Ene 2018)

Nos encontraran muertos, pero abrazados a nuestro Trezor ::


----------



## Cui Bono (16 Ene 2018)

iaGulin dijo:


> 9,300.04$ en Binance



Bitcoin Ticker - Tick by tick - Real time updates 10500 USD en bitfinex y bitstamp.

El soporte es fuerte.


----------



## Cipariso (16 Ene 2018)

Ahora es cuando todos empezamos a correr sin saber hacia dónde buscando resguardo?


Huuum... ya está vivido... pasará lo de siempre... lloros y demás.

Quedarán unos cuantos, los potentes, los que van cubiertos.

la tecnología es buena. Revolucionaria. Es un salto adelante. Aplicable a múltiples aspectos de la vida mucho más interesantes que la especulación. En la especulación mandan los que mandan, y los que habéis hecho ORO con esto, sois unos craks por vuestro conocimiento, por vuestra valentía o por vuestra inconsciencia. Pero habéis ganado. 

No sé hacia dónde va ir a esto pero sí sé quién va a ganar a partir de ahora. Y nosotros no estamos en ese grupo.
Suerte, y ehorabuena a los que le habéis sacado beneficio.


----------



## tixel (16 Ene 2018)

Cipariso dijo:


> Ahora es cuando todos empezamos a correr sin saber hacia dónde buscando resguardo?
> 
> 
> Huuum... ya está vivido... pasará lo de siempre... lloros y demás.
> ...



No estarás tú. No entiendo porque lo dices.


----------



## Forcopula (16 Ene 2018)

Cipariso dijo:


> Ahora es cuando todos empezamos a correr sin saber hacia dónde buscando resguardo?
> 
> 
> Huuum... ya está vivido... pasará lo de siempre... lloros y demás.
> ...



Yo lo veo subiendo todo a saco ahora jajaja


----------



## D_M (16 Ene 2018)

Con la bajada de precios actual, a mi me vienen a la cabeza varios comentarios pesimistas vistos en foros del estilo:

"No van a dejar que el populacho se enriquezca así de fácil".
"A veces me siento raro, siento como que estoy en un casino en el que todos ganan".
"Tras terminar el juego, todas las fichas vuelven a la caja".


----------



## paketazo (16 Ene 2018)

Venga chavales que parece que se frena en el -50%...ya se ha visto antes...ahora solo falta que lo respete y a construir de nuevo el muro poco a poco con los escombros y el dinero nuevo que va a entrar justo en un par de días a partir de ya...y los USD tether de nuevo para dentro.

Los fondos quieren empezar el año comprando baratito...saben que a la bolsa le quedan 3 días de pump, y aquí hay mucho más que rascar.

A finales del 2018 lambos para todos...de hot wheels

Venga me piro a piltrar, suete a los trasnochadores.


----------



## impacto (16 Ene 2018)

Gurney dijo:


> Nos encontraran muertos, pero abrazados a nuestro Trezor ::



Que top, me he partido la caja :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## davitin (16 Ene 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> qué tal va al HOLD?



Yo no he vendido ni una p*** ficha, chaval.

Enviado desde mi Woxter Nimbus 102Q mediante Tapatalk


----------



## iaGulin (16 Ene 2018)

Yo no sé de lo que hablo... pero y si el plan es que ahora suba el BTC a saco para que el resto se vayan más al carajo? 

No sé, por especular... xD


----------



## plus ultra (16 Ene 2018)

La bajada que mas que bajada caída, ha sido general,aun asi yo me mantengo en en que don BTC ayer estaba en Dominance de 34,4% ahora mismo 38.0% los que lo habian dado por muerto,::

Hace unos dias lo dije los proyectos mas avanzados deberian empezar con el marketing puro si no aquí la referencia seguira siendo BTC ,por mucho que otras coin coticen en USD si BTC vale 0 el mundo cripto vale 0,por puro marketing,quien va a querer comprar ETH si eso es como aquello del BTC que mira como acabo...


----------



## EDV (16 Ene 2018)

El plan es espantar a los nuevos y sacarse una pasta. Por eso decía que tenía miedo de que entrara tanta gente que se decepcionaba si no subía al dia un 5%, que luego cae y salen en desbandada.

Y vaya que si lo hacen.

Tendría miedo de ser una moneda en concreto cayendo a los abismos ¿Pero todas a la vez y con órdenes de magnitud similares? Esto canta a purga.


----------



## Wens (16 Ene 2018)

Menuda ostia, todo el día fuera y me encuentro un market cap de 450 casi 200 menos que esta mañana ::. Toca ser fuertes y aguantar


----------



## Cayo Marcio (16 Ene 2018)

Yo que he entrado en este mundillo en Diciembre sigo ganadole a Dent un x20, Raiblocks un x5...etc no me imagino los que habeis entrado hace años la de pasta que habreis hecho...esta bajada a los que mas les afecta es a los que entraron este mes, que aparte de perder dinero , por su inexperiencia estarán flipando y probablemente no van a querer volver a saber nada mas del criptomundo en su vida.

Yo por mi parte estoy tranquilo, confio en las monedas que tengo y en el criptomundo en general, los proyectos solidos Irán para arriba pero estoy seguro de que seguirán especulando con shitcoins igual que hasta ahora ( aunque algunas desaparezcan aparecerán otras), el teatro no puede parar, igual igual que la bolsa tradicional.


----------



## species8472 (16 Ene 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> qué tal va al HOLD?
> 
> 
> El Caimán ha llegado al punto donde se esperaba pato negro...



El caimán ha cogido carrerilla. Cuando se ponga a andar y pegar bocados no se libra ni perry


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (16 Ene 2018)

El será en octubre burbujero podrá ser sustituido por el será en enero criptocoñero. 

¿Quien hay detrás de este golpe? ¿Fue una señal que el chino de Litecoin y el de Tron vendieran todo?

Hay unas manos fuertísimas vendiendo y hundiéndolo todo. Quieren comprar barato y al cabo de 6 meses volver a podar.


----------



## juli (16 Ene 2018)




----------



## silverwindow (16 Ene 2018)

Yo diria que la ostia esta siendo bastante proporicionada entre todo shitland no?


----------



## species8472 (16 Ene 2018)

Atención que bitconect lidera las caidas con casi un 90%!!!. Como el caiman se recupere, y hasta ahora siempre lo ha hecho, recupera ese 90% haciendo un x10 en un par de días.

Edito: Ha quebrado...ni tocar


----------



## juli (16 Ene 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Yo diria que la ostia esta siendo bastante proporicionada entre todo shitland no?



Los robots van como un fucking reló suizo en ATH, a ras de suelo...


----------



## sabueXo (16 Ene 2018)

Oso Amoroso dijo:


> Tienen que mejorar mucho su exchange, ahora mismo despues de haber implementado su nueva UI es un esperpento pero claro, a poco que mejoren y metan ya la posibilidad de meter pasta el pelotazo aunque sea en un breve plazo es seguro. Y el proceso de verificacion no se si es porqeu acaban de comenzar como quien dice y hay relativa barra libre pero a mi me tardaron un dia en darme el aprobado para ser Basic Plus.



A mi me tardaron 10 minutos hace unos 10 días. Yo creo que estñan creciendo en volumen y por eso tardan más.

A más volumen, más beneficios a repartir.

La semana pasada, dieron 0.0006802471925$ por cada COSS. A ver que dan esta semana.


----------



## Madmarxius (16 Ene 2018)

pues toca comprar btc no?


----------



## Azkenchack (16 Ene 2018)

Mañana, en los medios de comunicacion...el bitcoin se desploma un 50%, miles de inversores pierden sus ahorros y bla, bla, bla...Y a continuacion, te ponen un anuncio de la cuenta naranja, con un maravilloso 0,05%. Con eso, has espantado al 90% de la peña...

Enviado desde mi U20 Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Patanegra (16 Ene 2018)

que mierda es esta? esta empezando a subir y mi SEPA no ha llegado!!!esperad dos dias mas cabrones.


----------



## yerfer (17 Ene 2018)

Bitconnect no es que lidere la caida. Es que cierra. Se intuia desde hace tiempo que era scam. Ellos dice que porque han recibido ataques DDOS y toa la vaina. ia ia 
las ratas son als primeras en bajarse del barco

Los que metieron dinero ahí... jajajaja


----------



## Gurney (17 Ene 2018)

Yo también he hecho una transferencia hace un rato.
Lo que comentaba Paketazo de la ludopatía...no anda desencaminado.


----------



## silverwindow (17 Ene 2018)

epera...he visto algo verde !!
ah no era el puto tether


----------



## yerfer (17 Ene 2018)

yerfer dijo:


> Bitconnect no es que lidere la caida. Es que cierra. Se intuia desde hace tiempo que era scam. Ellos dice que porque han recibido ataques DDOS y toa la vaina. ia ia
> las ratas son als primeras en bajarse del barco
> 
> Los que metieron dinero ahí... jajajaja



Ahora eso si. Ya han colocado otra ico para seguir con el juego )

BitconnectX lo han llamado


----------



## juli (17 Ene 2018)

:fiufiu: :fiufiu: :fiufiu:


----------



## Ikkyu (17 Ene 2018)

Al final, no es pa tanto... La putada para los que han entrado los ultimos comprando en maximos con binance en una ventana y en la otra la pagina de lamborghini. 

Yo entre por primera vez flojito en septiembre, y luego mas fuerte a principios de diciembre, me mantengo en x5

Han asustado a los ultimos


----------



## Juan Palomo (17 Ene 2018)




----------



## yerfer (17 Ene 2018)

Yo metí hace semanas a XLM, PRL, GTC, IOTA Y DATA.
Y ETH.

Haré HODL y que sea lo que dios quiera. Yo metí el dinero que me podía permitir perder, ya estaba avisado de la volatilidad del mercado de criptomonedas.


----------



## Gurney (17 Ene 2018)




----------



## D_M (17 Ene 2018)

¿Llegan ya los brotes verdes?


----------



## plus ultra (17 Ene 2018)

Y se me olvidaba algo cuando a mediados de 2017 con BTC alrededor de 2.000$ las previsiones de los mas optimistas eran de terminar el año en 6.000$,a mi se me ponian los dientes largos,pero no era tan optimista,y ahora si llega a 5.000 creo que tampoco me quitara el sueño.


----------



## yerfer (17 Ene 2018)

Por cierto, que os parece está ico?

Improve your Job Skills by Practicing and Learning with Real Projects - LiveEdu.tv 

yo iba a entrar ayer y al final lo dejé porque etherdelta me iba como el culo


----------



## Gurney (17 Ene 2018)

Vamos a lo que vamos, a por el yate, joder!

Posteado en Reddit:







De uno de los comentarios:






En 2015 fue diferente. Y nadie sabe cuál será la reacción de este año.


----------



## Atheist (17 Ene 2018)

Gurney dijo:


> Vamos a lo que vamos, a por el yate, joder!
> 
> Posteado en Reddit:
> 
> ...




Ese soporte ya lo ha perdido claramente


----------



## tigrecito (17 Ene 2018)

...






Enviado desde mi A0001 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Neleo (17 Ene 2018)

menudo arreon ha metido el bitcoin al rozar los 10k


----------



## Cui Bono (17 Ene 2018)

Atheist dijo:


> Ese soporte ya lo ha perdido claramente



No creas:
Bitcoincharts | Charts

La media movil de 100 dias no la ha traspasado.


----------



## juli (17 Ene 2018)

Al loro, con los banksters 

ETH, Ripple,Cardano y Stellar...a un 10% UP de media.


----------



## Atheist (17 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Al loro, con los banksters
> 
> ETH, Ripple,Cardano y Stellar...a un 10% UP de media.




Estamos asistiendo al estallido de la burbuja prematuramente?

Porque está empezando a parecerlo.


----------



## yerfer (17 Ene 2018)




----------



## Patanegra (17 Ene 2018)

no vuelvo a la mediocridad, de aqui salgo arruinado o millonario, he mandado fondos con VISA.


----------



## juli (17 Ene 2018)

Atheist dijo:


> Estamos asistiendo al estallido de la burbuja prematuramente?
> 
> Porque está empezando a parecerlo.



Sólo con tener las salidas a los barridos pipeadas, con putos 10 minutos, ya pueden recrear estas orgías cada 3 meses...hasta el infinito y más allá.

No hay una coin seria que no suba 2 dígitos...LAAAAARGOS.


----------



## Gurney (17 Ene 2018)

No sé si se ha posteado arriba:
Japan's Largest Bank to Launch Cryptocurrency Exchange - Bitcoin News

Inquietante esto:_ The bank is known to be working on issuing its own cryptocurrency. The plan as it seems now is that by controlling the exchange where people can trade this MUFG Coin, the bank could suppress drastic fluctuations in its price so it can be used for shopping, settlements and remittances stably. The idea is that the new cryptocurrency will be kept pegged at around JP¥1_

El Tether japonés?


----------



## jijito (17 Ene 2018)

A mi me parece una oportunidad de puta madre para meter mas pasta a los proyectos de verdad, rollo enigma y pivx, mientras las shitcoins se van a la mierda.


----------



## Atheist (17 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Sólo con tener las salidas a los barridos pipeadas, con putos 10 minutos, ya pueden recrear estas orgías cada 3 meses...hasta el infinito y más allá.
> 
> No hay una coin seria que no suba 2 dígitos...LAAAAARGOS.



No entiendo lo que quieres decir. Si esto no se frena ya se acabaron los banquetes y los to the moon por mucho tiempo.


----------



## stiff upper lip (17 Ene 2018)

Va esto para arriba otra vez como un cohete? O son imaginaciones mias?

Acaba de subir el marketcap unos 32000 millones así de repente y por la cara...


----------



## Madmarxius (17 Ene 2018)

Gurney dijo:


> No sé si se ha posteado arriba:
> Japan's Largest Bank to Launch Cryptocurrency Exchange - Bitcoin News
> 
> Inquietante esto:_ The bank is known to be working on issuing its own cryptocurrency. The plan as it seems now is that by controlling the exchange where people can trade this MUFG Coin, the bank could suppress drastic fluctuations in its price so it can be used for shopping, settlements and remittances stably. The idea is that the new cryptocurrency will be kept pegged at around JP¥1_
> ...



MUFG Joins Ripple

Esta peña andan trabajando con ripple


----------



## davitin (17 Ene 2018)

Pues parece que la cosa se ha parado, espero no equivocarme, el caso es que mis monedas están empezando a subir, yo no he perdido tanto, eso sí como empieza a bajar otra vez...

Enviado desde mi Woxter Nimbus 102Q mediante Tapatalk


----------



## arras2 (17 Ene 2018)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> Va esto para arriba otra vez como un cohete? O son imaginaciones mias?



Estoy siguiendo xlm y +20% en un suspiro vs eth. Quien tuviera los cojones de surfear por aquí. En cambio estoy pillado jajaja.


----------



## stiff upper lip (17 Ene 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> Estoy siguiendo xlm y +20% en un suspiro vs eth. Quien tuviera los cojones de surfear por aquí. En cambio estoy pillado jajaja.



Yo soy consciente de que soy como manolete, y que como no sabe torear no se mete.

Voy a largo larguísimo...


----------



## davitin (17 Ene 2018)

Lo que está claro, es que sale a cuenta tener una parte del dinero fiat que se meta invertido en tether para cuando se producen estas bajadas que no te pillen sin Fiat a mano.

Enviado desde mi Woxter Nimbus 102Q mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Gurney (17 Ene 2018)

Hoy (bueno, y todos los días) hay traders que han ganado mucho.
Divad te invoco! Has surfeado hoy?

Eres el Kelly Slater del foro.


----------



## stiff upper lip (17 Ene 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Lo que está claro, es que sale a cuenta tener una parte del dinero fiat que se meta invertido en tether para cuando se producen estas bajadas que no te pillen sin Fiat a mano.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Woxter Nimbus 102Q mediante Tapatalk



Para los que venimos de PIVX a 2 pavos, Neo a 3 y ZOIN a 0,02 tampoco es para tanto de momento.


----------



## Cipariso (17 Ene 2018)

tixel dijo:


> No estarás tú. No entiendo porque lo dices.



Esto no es una guerra. Tranquilo. Esto es sólo un juego... un poco peligroso, eso sí, para los que estáis jugando.

Por mi experiencia, quizá no muy técnica, pero sí muy longeva, cuando alguien descubre algo que supone una revolución que facilita la vida de la HUMANIDAD, obtiene un gran beneficio durante un tiempo limitado. Se lo merece, y punto.

Después sale al mercado y se incorporan los más preparados, los más enterados, o los que pasaban por allí. Y sube. Y sube. Y sube.

En los tiempos que corren todos esos plazos se han reducido hasta el absurdo. Incluso los enterados se confunden con los preparados.
Yo, hoy, invento el cohete que va a Marte, y manhana tú inventas el que va a Plutón. ¿Durante cuánto tiempo deberíais invertir en mi innovación, cuando sabéis que alguien, tarde o temprano, romperá la ley de Moore?

El Blockchain es un avance, no la panacea. No queráis ser otra nueva religión.
Aquí hay reglas, reglas dictadas por gente que no somos ni tú ni yo. 

Sólo digo que esto ya está visto... que la innovación me parece la hostia para infinidad de campos... pero no es un activo. Sólo es una ilusión. ¿Cuánto vale esa ilusión? Pues lo que marque investing en este momento.


----------



## juli (17 Ene 2018)

Atheist dijo:


> No entiendo lo que quieres decir. Si esto no se frena ya se acabaron los banquetes y los to the moon por mucho tiempo.



El que, desde el suelo del barrido, con todos los proyectos a 100% de holders - SUELO REAL - , meta ahí un 25% - y lo están metiendo en todas - ...puede pumpear lo que le saga del nardo hasta cuando quiera sn riesgo de palmar...y sacar la alfombra cuando le venga en gana...que cuanto más haya metido tras esa "base" , más pilla.




*edito *: Cuánto han sido ? 60/70.000 kiltrones de golpe ??? ...si ahora no cae...2/3 mesitos de riego gota-gota a conciencia y que se mueran los feos...


----------



## hoppe (17 Ene 2018)

Por ahora no es para tanto, estamos a niveles de hace sólo 3 semanas, pero como esto va tan rápido, parece que han pasado meses. Seguirá para abajo?, mañana lo veremos. Yo sigo pensando que esto no se muere, no les interesa matar a la gallina de los huevos de oro, por lo que si no vendemos en pérdidas, lo único que perdemos es un poco más de tiempo en llegar al objetivo.

Por mi parte, no me puedo quejar de la cartera que llevo, blockchains que hacen cosas (como dice juli). A estas horas estoy en un x4, y la única en rojos, Tierion, lleva de pérdidas la inquietante cantidad de 50€, por lo que me puedo dar con un canto en los dientes.

Buenas noches!


----------



## juli (17 Ene 2018)

hoppe dijo:


> Por ahora no es para tanto, estamos a niveles de hace sólo 3 semanas, pero como esto va tan rápido, parece que han pasado meses. Seguirá para abajo, mañana lo veremos. Yo sigo pensando que esto no se muere, no les interesa matar a la gallina de los huevos de oro, por lo que si no vendemos en pérdidas, lo único que perdemos es un poco más de tiempo en llegar al objetivo.
> 
> Por mi parte, no me puedo quejar de la cartera que llevo, blockchains que hacen cosas (como dice juli). A estas horas estoy en un x4, y la única en rojos, Tierion, lleva de pérdidas la inquietante cantidad de 50€, por lo que me puedo dar con un canto en los dientes.
> 
> Buenas noches!



Yo creo que la cuña está metida.

Ahora...a soltar la correa a los muertitos de jambre y que crezcan los geranios...


----------



## Atheist (17 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> El que, desde el suelo del barrido, con todos los proyectos a 100% de holders - SUELO REAL - , meta ahí un 25% - y lo están metiendo en todas - ...puede pumpear lo que le saga del nardo hasta cuando quiera sn riesgo de palmar...y sacar la alfombra cuando le venga en gana...que cuanto más haya metido tras esa "base" , más pilla.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sí vale, pero que te dice que ya hemos llegado al suelo.

Si mi teoría es cierta ahora debería haber una bull trap y luego la estocada.


----------



## stiff upper lip (17 Ene 2018)

juas habeis visto 42 coin? Supply de 42 monedas, vale una cerca de 80.000 pavos, marketcap de 3 millones, está pumpeando fuerte en cryptopia


----------



## juli (17 Ene 2018)

Atheist dijo:


> Sí vale, pero que te dice que ya hemos llegado al suelo.
> 
> Si mi teoría es cierta ahora debería haber una bull trap y luego la estocada.



O sea...tú crees que renuncian a la Adopción Masiva 2018 *que tienen a huevo*...y se follan el muñeco ?

OK.

No es mi apuesta, obviamente.


----------



## jorgitonew (17 Ene 2018)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> Para los que venimos de PIVX a 2 pavos, Neo a 3 y ZOIN a 0,02 tampoco es para tanto de momento.



hombre... haciendo holds forzados con zoin porque el monedero está cerrado es fácil... me apunto a esas. qué cierren los monederos cuando se ahostia el mercado!!!


----------



## Atheist (17 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> O sea...tú crees que renuncian a la Adopción Masiva 2018 *que tienen a huevo*...y se follan el muñeco ?
> 
> OK.
> 
> No es mi apuesta, obviamente.




Y ojala acierte usted y no yo, pero lo que estoy viendo hoy y ayer me recuerda a que esta película ya la he visto...


----------



## juli (17 Ene 2018)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> Para los que venimos de PIVX a 2 pavos, Neo a 3 y ZOIN a 0,02 tampoco es para tanto de momento.



Es que yo, cuando leo comments de que "estalla la burbuja" me pregunto : "qué burbuja" ?

Yo tengo LTC a 4 pavos , Neo igual, ETH a 18, Dash a 25, PIVX las más baratas, bajo 1$, Enigma, 1...en fin...yo si no baja mucho más que esos precios, no vendo esta apuesta tecnológica. Palmo y me quedo posicionado en lo que creo un sector prometedor..es que "QUË ES BURBUJA" ??? ...QUE ETH VALGA 1000 PAVOS ??? QUé hay que hacer ??? Pulir 200 ethers y abrir un bar ?? :: ::

Que quieren decir ? Que la blockchain es un puto villancico ??


----------



## stiff upper lip (17 Ene 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> hombre... haciendo holds forzados con zoin porque el monedero está cerrado es fácil... me apunto a esas. qué cierren los monederos cuando se ahostia el mercado!!!



Solo ha sido potra de los devs de ZOIN. Haciendo el mejor timing en lo que va de siglo 

Lo mas probable es que nada mas restaurarse el trading se pegue una hostia de las buenas.

...A menos que vuelvan los brotes verdes pronto....


----------



## Atheist (17 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Es que yo, cuando leo comments de que "estalla la burbuja" me pregunto : "qué burbuja" ?
> 
> Yo tengo LTC a 4 pavos , Neo igual, ETH a 18, Dash a 25, PIVX las más baratas, bajo 1$, Enigma, 1...en fin...yo si no baja mucho más que esos precios, no vendo esta apuesta tecnológica. Palmo y me quedo posicionado en lo que creo un sector prometedor..es que "QUË ES BURBUJA" ??? ...QUE ETH VALGA 1000 PAVOS ??? QUé hay que hacer ??? Pulir 200 ethers y abrir un bar ?? :: ::
> 
> Que quieren decir ? Que la blockchain es un puto villancico ??




Y Amazon a 80 pavos era prometedor? Pues sí, pero el que compro a esos precios se metio una hostia y si se quedo posicionado le llevo años empezar a ver beneficio

Lo que es la historia de una burbuja, vamos.


----------



## Patanegra (17 Ene 2018)

que recomendariais para pillar el maximo de esta subida? no tocar nada o vender las shitcoin aceptando las perdidas para montarse en NEO/QASH/ENG?


----------



## juli (17 Ene 2018)

Atheist dijo:


> Y ojala acierte usted y no yo, pero lo que estoy viendo hoy y ayer me recuerda a que esta película ya la he visto...



Yo las he visto tóas, señor, pinículas pa'tres reencarnaciones...y me quedan cienes de soplamocos que llevarme...como al más pintáo.

Pero...sin pensar en precios...no ve usted un nicho tecnológico y comercial de total enjundia en la blockchain ?


----------



## Atheist (17 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Yo las he visto tóas, señor, pinículas pa'tres reencarnaciones...y me quedan cienes de soplamocos que llevarme...como al más pintáo.
> 
> Pero...sin pensar en precios...no ve usted un nicho tecnológico y comercial de total enjundia en la blockchain ?



Desde luego que lo veo, igual que se lo veía a Internet a principios de siglo. 

Precisamente porque hay enjundia detras se ha formado una burbuja, algo inevitable en todo aquello que es una revolución. LO que no me esperaba, es que esta primera parte de la saga fuera a tener tan poco metraje.


----------



## arras2 (17 Ene 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> que recomendariais para pillar el maximo de esta subida? no tocar nada o vender las shitcoin aceptando las perdidas para montarse en NEO/QASH/ENG?



Vas muy fuerte tío, me entra congoja de leerte. Lo más probable es que te salga bien pq seguro que vuelve la fiesta, pero se ve como temeridad jajaja. Suerte en tu aventura.


----------



## juli (17 Ene 2018)

Atheist dijo:


> Desde luego que lo veo, igual que se lo veía a Internet a principios de siglo.
> 
> Precisamente porque hay enjundia detras se ha formado una burbuja, algo inevitable en todo aquello que es una revolución. LO que no me esperaba, es que esta primera parte de la saga fuera a tener tan poco metraje.



Es que no entiendo...y qué quiere decir : Que se acaba en seco...que ETH se va a 10 céntimos ?

Como no acabo de acotar lo que para usted es una burbuja, le doy una vuelta : Qué escenario es para usted el resultante de que esta burbuja explote ?


----------



## Atheist (17 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Es que no entiendo...y qué quiere decir : Que se acaba en seco...que ETH se va a 10 céntimos ?
> 
> Como no acabo de acotar lo que para usted es una burbuja, le doy una vuelta : Qué escenario es para usted el resultante de que esta burbuja explote ?




Que vuelva al precio que tenía hace 3-4 trimestres, más o menos.

Y a partir de ahí ya empezamos un nuevo camino hacia los lambos y a los barcos llenos de meretrices, pero con la correspondiente poda hecha.


----------



## juli (17 Ene 2018)

Atheist dijo:


> Que vuelva al precio que tenía hace 3-4 trimestres, más o menos.
> 
> Y a partir de ahí ya empezamos un nuevo camino hacia los lambos y a los barcos llenos de meretrices, pero con la correspondiente poda hecha.



Entendido.

Hace 4 trimestres la blockchain era una incógnita...de hecho, "La blockchain" era Bitcoin...y todas las opciones que se ven, salvo ésa, eran disparos al aire y velas a Santa Teresa. La verdad es que había que tener un poquito de Quijote y otro de abogado del diablo para entrar en shitcoins ( para el discurso "ofical" , entonces, TODAS...lo de "altcoins" era practicamente un eufemismo ). Hoy , ni por el forro se entra en esos términos. ( A otros precios ? : SIn duda...pero si éstos no son los correctos...en mi opinión, AQUELLOS , MENOS )

Hoy esas propuestas cuentan con medios, usos concretos en muchos casos, colaboradores empresariales de postín a nivel global,coooolas de financiación...

Entre aquella incógnita y esa certeza...no hay nada ? 

Este sector ES dinero. Las oscilaciones son tremendas porque su existencia como dinero crea unos flujos bestiales, más allá del fiat con el que llegan nuevos himbersores. De hecho, esos flujos son ADN único y particular de este sector.

Para mí Shitland es mucho más VALIOSA , intrínsecamente , que lo que era hace 10 meses. Y creo que esa impresión es compartida por mucha gente ...y esa certeza común, crea un precio...que, en mi opinión, está MUY lejos de los niveles burbujeados con los que lo veremos expresarse.

De hecho, en mi opinión, habrá poda de actores, no de precios. Las propuestas que sobrevivan, ganarán mucha pasta aún.


----------



## tixel (17 Ene 2018)

michinato dijo:


> Si ahora te encuentras con 1,4 millones de golpe podrás ir sacando al ritmo que te permitan los exchanges. Algunos permiten retirar 10.000€ o incluso más al día, así que dándote de alta en unos cuantos no tardarías en sacar tus millones.
> 
> Asumes que tendrás que pagar a Hacienda y ya está.
> 
> ...



Creo que no lo coges, yo hablo de protegerse de una caida como la de hoy o mucho más gorda. Si tienes poco pues cambias a tehers y ya está.
Pero si tienes 1,4 Millones y aunque confies en tether cayendo todo a plomada, te queda un peazo marrón de haber cambiado 1,4 milones y vueta en la subida de otro tanto en los apuntes del exchange por el que en un hipotético futuro hacienda te podría joder bien jodido por muchos motivos. 
Y lo digo por eso y de ahí mi pregunta ¿Como se hace? ¿O como hacen las ballenas? Si lo sabes aprovechas la ocasión y cargas más como hacemos los que creemos en esto, y si no te quedas mirando como hizo bitcoiñero y como hacemos e hicimos casi todos.
El resto del discurso me sobra


----------



## Divad (17 Ene 2018)

Pisuk dijo:


> ¿Alguno tiene alguna idea respecto a Tierion?
> 
> Tierion (TNT) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap
> 
> ...



La comentamos en su día, con solo ver quienes están detrás y ver TNT... 8: 



Oso Amoroso dijo:


> No jodamos, hay que darse prisa, sino los mejores barcos, putas y mansiones ya estaran compradas por Divad, Juli y demas gurus, hay que mover el culo rapidamente.



Regalo del creador para todos aquellos que falten por entrar y para hacer caja reventando a todos los que se apalancaron + los que vendan por debajo de su valor.

En el juego se pierde quien vende, sino te esperas y ya subirá para salirte en beneficios. 



Gurney dijo:


> Hoy (bueno, y todos los días) hay traders que han ganado mucho.
> Divad te invoco! Has surfeado hoy?
> 
> Eres el Kelly Slater del foro.



Anoche con varios compañeros del foro lo estábamos comentando en discord Discord 

Tras no ver soportes sólidos ya supuse una caída al infierno :: y de habernos largados a tether estaríamos entrando a precio de risa a por las ganas que han dejado.

La siguiente gran corrección puede llegar sobre los 1000B~

Los premios surfeados no se venden... si no la surfeo con beneficio, le pongo el cartel de hold con la venta programada para cobrar :


----------



## Pirro (17 Ene 2018)

species8472 dijo:


> Yo es que ya me los conozco. Entre en Agosto todo ilusionado y primero la lían con la promoción del combate de boxeo y luego dicen que se retrasan hasta mitad de Enero, y ahí haciendo hold en la travesía del desierto a 600 sats. Hace dos días nos dicen que ya tienen la blockckain en marcha con 400 nodos en pruebas y que ronronea como un gatito. Llega el 15 y pasan laa horas by nadie dice nada. A medio día cuando empezaban a darse los primeros dumps sale un advisor que no hay problema que están iniciándolo. Me voy a la cama, me despierto ya bien entrados el 16 y nadie sabe nada y ahí a las 9 comienza el panic sale al que me uno por ser una tomadura de pelo, no ya por el retraso si no porque no hay un comunicado de nada. Dicen que sacarán un comunicado a media mañana y cuanfo lo sacan 10 horas después son ¡6 lineas! Donde no se explica nada, ni dan plazos, ni piden perdom. Solo que ya estan en arreglar el fallovque impide sacar la blockchain. Si lo arreglan igual me arrepiento y vuelvo a entrar aún a perdidas. Pero la última vez se estuvieron meses en los 600 sats. Una vez y no más. Que le tomen el pelo a otro



Tienes toda la puta razón en tu crítica. Durante el interludio entre el primer retraso y el hype de diciembre el precio en fiat del token se mantuvo ajustado en un rango 0.04-0.06, nadie que participó en la ICO estaba "perdiendo dinero", pero estábamos siendo sangrados en satoshis. 

Ante ese hecho y creyendo honestamente que el equipo cumpliría me pareció sensato redoblar la apuesta en noviembre, lo cual me salió guay del paraguay pero aún así me siento engañado.

Si entraste en la ICO has ganado dinero con esto. Así que en el fondo hay que darle gracias a este extraño mundo en el que a uno le toman el pelo regalándole dinero. ¿O no? ::


----------



## Ninoshka (17 Ene 2018)

*Confucio!*



Azkenchack dijo:


> Mañana, en los medios de comunicacion...el bitcoin se desploma un 50%, miles de inversores pierden sus ahorros y bla, bla, bla...Y a continuacion, te ponen un anuncio de la cuenta naranja, con un maravilloso 0,05%. Con eso, has espantado al 90% de la peña...
> 
> Enviado desde mi U20 Plus mediante Tapatalk



Entonces!... no convendría enseñar masivamente a la gente y con ello se fortalece la demanda de una moneda, se sabe que ganan los de arriba siempre, pero finalmente estos maravillosos sujetos a la larga invierten en lo que tiene proyección de demanda o terminarán siguiendo a los minoristas o no?... bueno es un sueño eso, pero los "consumidores" tiene el poder pero no se dan cuenta de ello.
Si todos actuáramos como los "bots" las monedas se caerían a cero, siempre deben haber incrédulos para que funcionen los sistemas y es clave que no sepa nada de como funciona el dinero o las matemáticas simples, no? :


----------



## Donald Draper (17 Ene 2018)

Esto ya se ha vivido.

Por mi parte, muy contento con mis ETH, REQ, QSP, XLM y VEN; mirando desde 01/01 voy 25% en verde pese a la purga de las últimas 48 horas. Supongo que son blockchains que hacen cosas.

O eso quiero creer jeje.


----------



## Oso Amoroso (17 Ene 2018)

Éstos de Coss es qeu son una jodida panda de inutiles.......

_Dear all.
An unacceptable error occurred this morning. Dev has been working around the clock and while deploying an update this morning there was an error in the new codes making all limit orders go to market orders causing selling at lowest price and buying at highest price. This should of course never have happened in the first place as any new deployment should have been duly tested before pushed live, but in this incident that didn’t happen and we experienced close to 5 hours of trading with this error before we took the site down to fix the error. 
Solution: all orders will be rolled back to the time of the incident so no losses for anyone. Of course there has been many withdrawals during this period, but we as a company will cover those losses, so some of you actually gained from this error. 
As an added compensation for all and to extend our apologies for what happened we will offer a 100% fee split allocation for the next two weeks on coss.io
Thank you for your understanding._

Y de nuevo con el exchange en mantenimiento para corregir fallos......santa paciencia, madre mia.


----------



## easyridergs (17 Ene 2018)

No se si alguien habrá trasteado con la app de Dent. Me interesaría saber como se compran los Dent desde la app, el precio que tienen y si son intercambiables con los de los exchanges.


----------



## trancos123 (17 Ene 2018)

Divad dijo:


> La comentamos en su día, con solo ver quienes están detrás y ver TNT... 8:



No encuentro lo que comentasteis en su día, un resumen por favor.


----------



## silverwindow (17 Ene 2018)

Acabo de meterle unas perras a qash,a ver q tal.


----------



## Cayo Marcio (17 Ene 2018)

trancos123 dijo:


> No encuentro lo que comentasteis en su día, un resumen por favor.



Tierion, el nodo 5000 TNT, a 800 dolares ahora mismo... no está nada mal, si llega a un dolar ya casi tienes sueldo nescafé...


----------



## lurker (17 Ene 2018)

No sé si se ha dicho ya porque no me da tiempo a leer todo, pero BitConnect chapa el chiringuito:
Cierra BitConnect, el proyecto que se basaba en un esquema Ponzi - HardwareSfera

de 240$ que valía ayer (estaría por el top25 de marketcap) a 18$ y bajando (llegará a 0), pobre del que se haya quedado pillado ahí :: bueno, según dicen ahí aseguran los 360$ por cada BCC a los que lo tengan para poder cambiarlo...aunque no estoy seguro de que sea para los que lo hayan adquirido en exchanges o solo para los lendings...


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (17 Ene 2018)

Cayo Marcio dijo:


> Tierion, el nodo 5000 TNT, a 800 dolares ahora mismo... no está nada mal, si llega a un dolar ya casi tienes sueldo nescafé...



Y éso dónde lo miras?


----------



## Cayo Marcio (17 Ene 2018)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Y éso dónde lo miras?



Navegando por su Reddit:

Are Tierion Nodes Even Profitable? Sss


----------



## paketazo (17 Ene 2018)

tixel dijo:


> Creo que no lo coges, yo hablo de protegerse de una caida como la de hoy o mucho más gorda. Si tienes poco pues cambias a tehers y ya está.
> Pero si tienes 1,4 Millones y aunque confies en tether cayendo todo a plomada, te queda un peazo marrón de haber cambiado 1,4 milones y vueta en la subida de otro tanto en los apuntes del exchange por el que en un hipotético futuro hacienda te podría joder bien jodido por muchos motivos.
> Y lo digo por eso y de ahí mi pregunta ¿Como se hace? ¿O como hacen las ballenas? Si lo sabes aprovechas la ocasión y cargas más como hacemos los que creemos en esto, y si no te quedas mirando como hizo bitcoiñero y como hacemos e hicimos casi todos.
> El resto del discurso me sobra



Ahora mismo como afirmas, a los que poseen gran cantidad de pasta aquí metida se les complica protegerse de manera eficaz en un corto período de tiempo.

Lo único y que yo no haría, sería tener la pasta repartida en 10 exchangers que usen USDT por ejemplo.

Vas liquidando a USDT en los repuntes y recomprando BTC&Co. en las bajadas.

La otra opción en bajarte la omniwallet o el billetero android para tether e ir almacenando allí, luego si no va al tacho, puedes ir saliendo a fiat a tu ritmo.

Algo que hay que tener claro como el cristal es que no se va a poder cambiar 10M de $ a fiat y meterlos en tu cuenta corriente en unas pocas horas, ya que los riesgos de dicha operación son muy elevados.

La ventaja de saber esto, es que los fondos o manos fuertes, mantienen su hold dentro de los exchangers, ya sea en USDT, BTC o su altcoin favorita.

Cuando los bots venden, pasan a tether, pero esos tether no se pasan a a USD...como hay USDT para aburrir en los exchangers, es cuestión de tiempo que aparezca de nuevo el FOMO y a correr tras el precio con bots comprando como locos usando de combustible esos USDT.

Si quebrase USDT entonces sí, la cosa bajaría a los infiernos...a precios de hace 3 años sin despeinarse.

pero viendo el volumen de USDT está claro que en muy alto % mueve gran parte de los precios, y por lo tanto puede actuar como estabilizador cuando las cosas se "calman".

Entiendo perfectamente tu planteamiento, y eso de "protegerse", pero piensa que por ejemplo liquidar un fondo de inversión en plena bajada bursátil a veces tampoco es sencillo salvo que tengas tu control absoluto sobre él, y el emisor te permita liquidar.

Un saludo, y buen día a todos.

Por cierto ¿algún holder de Dash a parte * Claudius* ha mirado algo del hard fork de SAFE, parece que sacan 40m de coins y dan 1:1 por cada Dash que se posea el día 20, pero ni puñetera idea del proyecto, está todo en chino "literalmente"? ::


----------



## juli (17 Ene 2018)

[youtube]GykR6P1mtS8[/youtube]


----------



## horik (17 Ene 2018)

Oso Amoroso dijo:


> Éstos de Coss es qeu son una jodida panda de inutiles.......
> 
> _Dear all.
> An unacceptable error occurred this morning. Dev has been working around the clock and while deploying an update this morning there was an error in the new codes making all limit orders go to market orders causing selling at lowest price and buying at highest price. This should of course never have happened in the first place as any new deployment should have been duly tested before pushed live, but in this incident that didn’t happen and we experienced close to 5 hours of trading with this error before we took the site down to fix the error.
> ...




Van a pagar el doble en dividendos para las próximas dos semanas a los holders de COSS y las ordenes completadas en esas 5 horas serán revertidas.
Si bien he entendido, a los que sacaron las monedas del exchange en ese periodo se les devolverá el importe de las perdidas.


----------



## arras2 (17 Ene 2018)

allá vamos de nuevo. Caída y con ventas agresivas.


----------



## Cakau (17 Ene 2018)

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DTuHjJvXcAAyl-T.jpg:large


----------



## Kukulkam (17 Ene 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Ahora mismo como afirmas, a los que poseen gran cantidad de pasta aquí metida se les complica protegerse de manera eficaz en un corto período de tiempo.
> 
> Lo único y que yo no haría, sería tener la pasta repartida en 10 exchangers que usen USDT por ejemplo.
> 
> ...



Donde hay que tener los dashes? Gracias de antebrazo

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cakau (17 Ene 2018)

Ahora los de Wagerr quieren implementar el Zerocoin Protocol de Pivx para darle privacidad??


----------



## juli (17 Ene 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> allá vamos de nuevo. Caída y con ventas agresivas.



Febrero tiene toda la pinta de ser un mes clave para la Adopción Masiva 2018 y el gran públco. No tiene sentido romper la baraja ahora...el trinque puede ser exponencial...y Shitland nos muestra que es cuestión de maestros del trinque a cada paso. No lo estragarán.

Igualmente, creo que al magnético Nirvana de Febrero , seguirá probablemente el período más largo sin barridos, más armónico, y próspero , sí, pero creíble... por la dificultad de atraer a un público escéptico y profano en gran medida cuya primera ola puede ser descomunal y ya dando cierto peso al himbersor particular ..pero tras la que habrá otro buen mogollón, más pausado, al que tampoco deberían renunciar...y manejar éso no pinta dfícil,una vez que las posiciones de quienes cortan el queso están bien deinidas ( que es lo que están niquelando ahora mismo ).

Tras ese período...posiblemente el tan cacareado reset a "precios de mercado" cuyo referente serán las Cosas que hace la Blockchain. Porque una Blockchain que haga cosas ya no será una aspiración en Shitland...sino un requisito ineludible.

Tranquilidá y buenos alimentos.


----------



## bubbler (17 Ene 2018)

Los que tengáis ARDOR tenéis una oportunidad única de comprar IGNIS y BITSWIFT...



https://www.reddit.com/r/Ardor/comments/7lpwvk/ardor_will_launch_with_aeur_stable_token_deployed/ dijo:


> This is huge news. The implications are immense. If anyone understands the niche that Tether serves in the cryptocurrency space... imagine having a more legitimate fiat-pegged token natively supported on the Ardor platform. It will facilitate high volumes of trading by being a "stable" hedge during times of great volatility (like when Bitcoin is crashing, and dragging other coins with it).


----------



## Piotr (17 Ene 2018)

ETH bajando de los 800,
dash de los 600,
neo acercándose a los 100...
idiotas a los 2...

A mi no me preocupa, sigo en beneficios y esto "en dos días" (o 2 meses, no importa) va a remontar.

Dado que las bajadas son un 20% en todas, estoy pensando en aprovechar y cambiar parte de mis ETH por otras monedas con más potencial.

¿Qué monedas veis con mayor potencial a medio-largo plazo? Ether seguirá subiendo pero no va a hacer x5 en años, Iota, por ejemplo dificilmente supere los 10$, tron, dnt, xvg y mierdas de esas pueden hacer un x100 como valer 0, entonces busco algo equilibrado entre potencial y riesgo.


----------



## juli (17 Ene 2018)

Piotr dijo:


> ¿Qué monedas veis con mayor potencial a medio-largo plazo?



La que a tí te sobra.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (17 Ene 2018)

Otra caída bestial del Market cap. 
Va a por el récord de duración ésta bajada. Las anteriores duraron 10 días seguidos la que más. Ya se cumplen hoy.


----------



## jijito (17 Ene 2018)

Piotr dijo:


> ETH bajando de los 800,
> dash de los 600,
> neo acercándose a los 100...
> idiotas a los 2...
> ...



Pero aun seguimos con tron ?????


----------



## trancos123 (17 Ene 2018)

Alguien ha escuchado rumores sobre kucoin?


----------



## arras2 (17 Ene 2018)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Otra caída bestial del Market cap.
> Va a por el récord de duración ésta bajada. Las anteriores duraron 10 días seguidos la que más. Ya se cumplen hoy.



Pues llevamos un 50% de caída en esos 10 días y btc subiendo su dominancia. En lugar de hacerlo cual agujero negro, lo hace sosteniendo algo mejor que lo que tiene a su alrededor. Eth ya se ha dejado un 12% en un par de días. Supongo que después de su subidón tocaba, pero no es moco de pavo


----------



## Cayo Marcio (17 Ene 2018)

Piotr dijo:


> ETH bajando de los 800,
> dash de los 600,
> neo acercándose a los 100...
> idiotas a los 2...
> ...



Dent en Febrero sacan la App para Android que es el 90% de su mercado, con lo cual si todo remonta se va a hacer un x10 mínimo y posiblemente llegue a 1 $ o más este año, tiene un potencial Brutal y la app funcionando bien en IOS a día de hoy, da servicio a millones de personas y no es solo humo como la mayoría.


----------



## arras2 (17 Ene 2018)

Piotr dijo:


> ETH bajando de los 800,
> dash de los 600,
> neo acercándose a los 100...
> idiotas a los 2...
> ...



DNT no es DENT, es district0x. Lo digo por que hay gente que compró DNT en su día pensando que eran DENT .


----------



## Cayo Marcio (17 Ene 2018)

Es tan buena Neblio que sube cuando todo baja? o es pura especulación? no tengo ni idea de esta moneda pero su comportamiento hoy me resulta igual de soprendente que de sospechoso.


----------



## stiff upper lip (17 Ene 2018)

Cayo Marcio dijo:


> Es tan buena Neblio que sube cuando todo baja? o es pura especulación? no tengo ni idea de esta moneda pero su comportamiento hoy me resulta igual de soprendente que de sospechoso.



Hay muchas subiendo, no miréis solo el top 100


----------



## Parlakistan (17 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Febrero tiene toda la pinta de ser un mes clave para la Adopción Masiva 2018 y el gran públco. No tiene sentido romper la baraja ahora...el trinque puede ser exponencial...y Shitland nos muestra que es cuestión de maestros del trinque a cada paso. No lo estragarán.
> 
> Igualmente, creo que al magnético Nirvana de Febrero , seguirá probablemente el período más largo sin barridos, más armónico, y próspero , sí, pero creíble... por la dificultad de atraer a un público escéptico y profano en gran medida cuya primera ola puede ser descomunal y ya dando cierto peso al himbersor particular ..pero tras la que habrá otro buen mogollón, más pausado, al que tampoco deberían renunciar...y manejar éso no pinta dfícil,una vez que las posiciones de quienes cortan el queso están bien deinidas ( que es lo que están niquelando ahora mismo ).
> 
> ...



Diox te oiga. Que ganas de que acabe esta corrección tan larga. La de septiembre fue una agonía mucho más rápida.


----------



## stiff upper lip (17 Ene 2018)

Bitcoin Benny a lo suyo.

Top 5 coins for February - YouTube

Me encanta que nombre a ZOIN


----------



## juli (17 Ene 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Diox te oiga. Que ganas de que acabe esta corrección tan larga. La de septiembre fue una agonía mucho más rápida.



A más ganas, más tocada de cojones...sin que nada cambie. Tú verás.

Nos andarán magreando unos días, un par de semanas...Tiene buena pinta de que la suelta anterior era la buena...cientos de monedas sincronizadas subiendo a dobles cifras, al 20,30% ...este rebotito no es así ( probablemente, seamos nosotros, los muertitos de jambre comprando sobre el suelo ya hecho de quienes cortan el queso ).

No diga billón...diga Superbowl...


----------



## Pablosca (17 Ene 2018)

Cayo Marcio dijo:


> Tierion, el nodo 5000 TNT, a 800 dolares ahora mismo... no está nada mal, si llega a un dolar ya casi tienes sueldo nescafé...



Dónde se puede pillar? No lo localizó, sorry. Gracias!


----------



## lurker (17 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> A más ganas, más tocada de cojones...sin que nada cambie. Tú verás.
> 
> Nos andarán magreando unos días, un par de semanas...Tiene buena pinta de que la suelta anterior era la buena...cientos de monedas sincronizadas subiendo a dobles cifras, al 20,30% ...este rebotito no es así ( probablemente, seamos nosotros, los muertitos de jambre comprando sobre el suelo ya hecho de quienes cortan el queso ).
> 
> No diga billón...diga Superbowl...



la SuperBowl va a ser la bomba 
Twitter


----------



## Cayo Marcio (17 Ene 2018)

Pablosca dijo:


> Dónde se puede pillar? No lo localizó, sorry. Gracias!



Tierion (TNT) precio, gráficos, capitalización bursátil y otras métricas | CoinMarketCap


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (17 Ene 2018)

Aprovecho para presentarme en este hilo y a parte de saludaros, agradeceros vuestros aportes que he ido siguiendo con enorme interés desde este verano. Precisamente en verano escuché la llamada de "iota" y ahí llevo desde entonces. Con un poco de paciencia y vuestros increibles consejos he podido hacer un x3 tradeando solo iota y con lo sacado jugueteando discretamente con otras alts con ánimo de aprender. 

Al igual que algunos de vosotros, y haciendo caso a rothschild ('Buy When There's Blood In The Streets') he movido fiat via sepa a coinbase a ver si con suerte llega mañana y podemos seguir aprovechando las rebajas de enero. Por lo que veo casi da igual donde se meta uno si es el top 10 (descartando algunas como ltc por ej.), xq si recupera terreno esta supercorrección con el tiempo supuestamente sería "fácil" hacerle casi x2 a la inversión si esto no se va la mierda. No se si opinais igual. En cualquier caso me la juego a tumba abierta y que salga el sol por donde tenga que salir.

un saludo a todos


----------



## CRÁPULA (17 Ene 2018)

No sé si se ha hablado de esto, creo que no..







Twitter

Influye algo o mucho?


----------



## paketazo (17 Ene 2018)

bubbler dijo:


> Los que tengáis ARDOR tenéis una oportunidad única de comprar IGNIS y BITSWIFT...



Cuenta un poco más.

¿para que querríamos los IGNIS y BITSWIFT? darán algo en el futuro.?

gracias y un saludo


----------



## juli (17 Ene 2018)

Sinceramente, no sé si las imágenes de los eventos a los que va PIVX pronto quedaron bien, o sólo en miniatura, que no quiero , ni por el forro, bombardear ...pero de cara a feberero, ahí las dejo de nuevo en otro jpg.







Y remate con UNITY...reparto, bonus, precio, supply - clitoridiano hasta el carajo - ... como veis ( más si miramos a AdBank, proyecto que desconozco y no puedo por tanto, exponer en modo alguno...aunque agradecería cualquier info al respecto ) la gente de PIVX está extendiendo una red modular, funcional, BARATA y cada vez cubriendo más servicios en la Blockchain . No puedo dejar de repetir que a esta gente se la pela bastante el precio , los pumps y todo éso ( a veces, creo que incluso complican adrede que éstos se disparen en sus proyectos.

DIcho ésto...ahí quedan las propuestas.


----------



## trancos123 (17 Ene 2018)

He oido rumores q kucoin cierra, me parece basura de info y no le doy credibilidad. Alguien mas lo ha escuchado?


----------



## lurker (17 Ene 2018)

un dato curioso:
24 Hour Volume Rankings (Exchange) | CoinMarketCap

los 2 exchanges que más volumen han movido en las últimas 24h son koreanos, más de 9 mil millones de $ y casi todo en par contra el fiat koreano.


----------



## Claudius (17 Ene 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Good Morning, Vietnam.
> 
> La campaña del HOLD a bayoneta sigue por todo el frente Norte.
> 
> ...



Yo sigo esperando a ver si llega eth a 2 dígitos (nico 2.0) para poder cargar.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (17 Ene 2018)

BNB vs KCS vs COSS

Os paso un artículo donde hacen una buena comparación entre los 3 tokens de Binance, Kukoin y Coss.

En cuanto a Coss he leído que están buscando programadores, realmente los necesitan. Tiene un potencial enorme como exchange y buenas ideas pero necesitan un equipo técnico mucho mejor.


----------



## juli (17 Ene 2018)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> BNB vs KCS vs COSS
> 
> Os paso un artículo donde hacen una buena comparación entre los 3 tokens de Binance, Kukoin y Coss.
> 
> En cuanto a Coss he leído que están buscando programadores, realmente los necesitan. Tiene un potencial enorme como exchange y buenas ideas pero necesitan un equipo técnico mucho mejor.



Cada vez que entro en el espacio de alguna coin y piden devs, me entran las 7 cagaleras de la muerte.

Te hacen dudar muy mucho de que lo que llevan entre manos esté minimamente atendido. ( No digo que sea el caso, pues lo desconozco ).


----------



## Gurney (17 Ene 2018)

Veis necesaria la coin de VIBE para el proyecto que tienen?


----------



## juli (17 Ene 2018)

Gurney dijo:


> Veis necesaria la coin de VIBE para el proyecto que tienen?



Para la hipotética subida de aquí a unas semanas y el consiguinete volcado de "trinque" a monedas "donde ahorrar" , ése , el perfil y derecho real de los tokens, es un punto crucial en el que debemos indagar .

Hay que llegar a la expansión masiva de la blockchain con HABERES sin género alguno de duda. Debemos volcar mucha más info en esa dirección al hilo.

---------- Post added 17-ene-2018 at 13:41 ----------

Off topic ( o casi ) 

Gold Price Chart, Live Spot Gold Rates, Gold Price Per Ounce/Gram | BullionVault


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (17 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Cada vez que entro en el espacio de alguna coin y piden devs, me entran las 7 cagaleras de la muerte.
> 
> Te hacen dudar muy mucho de que lo que llevan entre manos esté minimamente atendido. ( No digo que sea el caso, pues lo desconozco ).



Es para sospechar, desde luego, en el caso de Coss, que conozco bastante, opino que ha sido un problema al querer abarcar demasiado.

Quieren integrar pasarelas de pago criptos con comercios, enlazando con el exchange con un token que da dividendos en fees y además tarjetas de débito prepago. Abarcan mucho y de momento aprietan poco.

Además van lanzando ICOS propias y otras exclusivas con buenos descuentos.

Lo que realmente mandó el token al guano es que la interfaz de la beta era mejor que la release, algo difícil de comprender. Yo creo que serán capaces de remontar pero no será pronto, tardarán semanas o meses en volver a ponerse en liza.


----------



## stiff upper lip (17 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Sinceramente, no sé si las imágenes de los eventos a los que va PIVX pronto quedaron bien, o sólo en miniatura, que no quiero , ni por el forro, bombardear ...pero de cara a feberero, ahí las dejo de nuevo en otro jpg.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Desde luego el marketing no es el punto más debil de PIVX, eso está claro.

Supongo que no hay más chirivitas porque no está el horno para bollos. :rolleye:


----------



## trancos123 (17 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Sinceramente, no sé si las imágenes de los eventos a los que va PIVX pronto quedaron bien, o sólo en miniatura, que no quiero , ni por el forro, bombardear ...pero de cara a feberero, ahí las dejo de nuevo en otro jpg.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aun se puede entrar en el ico de UNITY?


----------



## djun (17 Ene 2018)

Piotr dijo:


> ETH bajando de los 800,
> dash de los 600,
> neo acercándose a los 100...
> idiotas a los 2...
> ...



NEO, QASH, PIVX y Komodo.


----------



## Vde (17 Ene 2018)

djun dijo:


> NEO, QASH, PIVX y Komodo.



PIVX cuando ha perdido un 50% en los últimos tiempos?


----------



## Cevilan (17 Ene 2018)

Vaya ostión se está pegando Enigma no? Ya está a 3,26. Ayer compré unas pocas a 4 y pico, que pena no poder comprar más.


----------



## haruki murakami (17 Ene 2018)

Sigo pensando que no parece que nada se fuera activar antes que alguna de las del top comience a hacer subidas importantes...Si bitcoin, Ethereum, Ripple Cardano, Stellar, DASH, NEO, no comienzan a subir...no creo que se vaya a animar el mercado...todo parece estar muy pendiente de lo que hagan las top.


----------



## Parlakistan (17 Ene 2018)

Ha hecho btc doble suelo a los 10k,es interesante porque no ha conseguido traspasarlo. Si lo traspasa nos vamos a los 8k, de lo contrario puede haber rebote fuerte.


----------



## lurker (17 Ene 2018)

Las bajadas de julio y septiembre, desde máximos , fueron alrededor de un -45% en marketcap (de 116 a 63 y de 178 a 99 ). A partir de ahí subida hasta la siguiente...
La que estamos viviendo viene de un máximo de 834 y el mínimo fue ayer , de 450. Eso es exactamente un -46%. No se si esto da ánimos a alguien o si son datos de mierda que no valen pa na, pero ahí lo dejo.


----------



## haruki murakami (17 Ene 2018)

Una que cayo a plomo es *Mysterium* (proyecto relacionado con VPNs...yo no entiendo mucho que relacion puede haber entre la blockchain y las VPN) ATH en $4.5 y ha bajado ahora hasta los $0.77.. parece interesante??

Mysterium (MYST) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap

En *bitfinex parece que bitcoin esta apunto de romper los $10.000*... esta en $10.054

*Edito... Hace 2 horas Bitcoin toco los $9.700 en Bitfinex...*


----------



## Piotr (17 Ene 2018)

Cevilan dijo:


> Vaya ostión se está pegando Enigma no? Ya está a 3,26. Ayer compré unas pocas a 4 y pico, que pena no poder comprar más.



que le veis a esta moneda que la nombrais tanto?

---------- Post added 17-ene-2018 at 14:47 ----------




stiff upper lip dijo:


> Desde luego el marketing no es el punto más debil de PIVX, eso está claro.
> 
> Supongo que no hay más chirivitas porque no está el horno para bollos. :rolleye:



pues yo si que veo su marketing pobre

Solo tienen a un cybervoluntario por aquí que cada dia la nombra, pero poco más...


----------



## lurker (17 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Una que cayo a plomo es *Mysterium* (proyecto relacionado con VPNs...yo no entiendo mucho que relacion puede haber entre la blockchain y las VPN) ATH en $4.5 y ha bajado ahora hasta los $0.77.. parece interesante??
> 
> Mysterium (MYST) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap
> 
> ...



Un servicio VPN totalmente privado, anónimo, imposible de hackear y descentralizado...la idea es buena. Si una VPN es centralizada en realidad pasa todo por un servidor y no sabes realmente qué pasa con tus datos, ni si puede haber fallos de seguridad que los comprometa , etc...así lo entiendo yo.
De myst tuve algunas chapas en verano, aunque las solté para hacer roi. Lo que no tengo claro es la utilidad del token, creo recordar que valdrán para poder hacer uso de esa red VPN (cliente) y que a los que holdeen los tokens y hagan de nodos les dan una recompensa (servidor)...

saludos


----------



## Insert Coin. (17 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Sinceramente, no sé si las imágenes de los eventos a los que va PIVX pronto quedaron bien, o sólo en miniatura, que no quiero , ni por el forro, bombardear ...pero de cara a feberero, ahí las dejo de nuevo en otro jpg.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Juli,
Estoy en el discord de unity y me he bajado su wallet pero no hay manera de que me active la cuenta..
¿sabes si es una ICO cerrada "al público"?
Para saber a que atenerme y buscar otras habichuelas
gracias!


----------



## haruki murakami (17 Ene 2018)

La peña debe estar vendiendo....cunde el panico...lo de las shitcoins se debe estar yendo a bitcoin...por eso su dominancia está volviendo a subir.

---------- Post added 17-ene-2018 at 15:01 ----------




lurker dijo:


> Un servicio VPN totalmente privado, anónimo, imposible de hackear y descentralizado...la idea es buena. Si una VPN es centralizada en realidad pasa todo por un servidor y no sabes realmente qué pasa con tus datos, ni si puede haber fallos de seguridad que los comprometa , etc...así lo entiendo yo.
> De myst tuve algunas chapas en verano, aunque las solté para hacer roi. Lo que no tengo claro es la utilidad del token, creo recordar que valdrán para poder hacer uso de esa red VPN (cliente) y que a los que holdeen los tokens y hagan de nodos les dan una recompensa (servidor)...
> 
> saludos



​
Gracias Lurker. .. Y como estar seguro que alguno de los nodos, se pueden ver comprometidos a algún hackeo o malware? Si yo quisiera hacerme un nodo y lo quisiera infectar...como no se vería comprometido los demas nodos y la info que pasa por mi nodo?


----------



## san_miguel (17 Ene 2018)

Yo el suelo de BTC lo veo entre 8800 y 8300 usd, de ahí rebote.

Hablando de ICOs, en pareto al final no va a haber venta publica, han ajustado el número de tokens al precio de eth, cosas que dice mucho a su favor.

He entrado en otra que tiene buena pinta, Blocklancer (LNC), supply 10M, y sale el precio a 0,05usd por token, el 80% de los tokens son de venta al publico y ya tienen publicado en que exchanges saldrán.

Saludos.


----------



## lurker (17 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> La peña debe estar vendiendo....cunde el panico...lo de las shitcoins se debe estar yendo a bitcoin...por eso su dominancia está volviendo a subir.
> 
> ---------- Post added 17-ene-2018 at 15:01 ----------
> 
> ...



FAQ

What if someone misuses my VPN Node network?
Mysterium will deploy technological and legal means to make sure node operators are safe:

I’st we will focus on protecting node operators from legal perspective,
II’nd we will implement an ingrained reputation & trust mechanisms (based on Registered Identities defined in whitepaper)
*and finally we will develop a traffic routing mechanism which would combine splitting request data through different nodes and changing the end-to-end circuit between requests.*

esto lo entiendo como que los paquetes de info se dividen en la red entre los diferentes nodos, supongo que de forma encriptada, para que ninguno de los nodos tenga todo el paquete completo. Pero vamos , que en esto ya me pierdo un poco, no estoy tan puesto


----------



## paketazo (17 Ene 2018)

Lo de BCC podría ser un aviso a navegantes.

Tomemos todos nota de lo que puede llegar a pasar cuando pensamos que algo ya no puede bajar más...recordad que solo en 0 puede detenerse...y los tipos de interés de la nueva era incluso en negativo.

Mucho cuidado y veremos este doble suelo en BTC si soporta...hoy saldremos de dudas.

Un saludo


----------



## juli (17 Ene 2018)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> Desde luego el marketing no es el punto más debil de PIVX, eso está claro.
> 
> Supongo que no hay más chirivitas porque no está el horno para bollos. :rolleye:



Pos va a ser que sí...y en días...  y va un link que NO ES AUTOBOMBO PURPLE .

https://twitter.com/wagerrx/status/953504787307393024/photo/1?ref_src=twsrc^tfw&ref_url=https%3A%2F%2Fcoinmarketcap.com%2Fcurrencies%2Fwagerr%2F







A raíz de que Wagger vaya a implementar no el zerocoin, sino el Zpiv de PIVX, que es un zerocoin "de sastre" que customiza "a la Pivian" toda su operativa ( y no es la primera, el grupo que controla el Protocolo Zerocoin felicitó al team de PIVX por cortar el BUG , ojo!, central del protocolo zerocoin que afectaba a todas las monedas que lo usan - manda cojones, porque encima, PIVX se comió e marrón personalmente de ese bug, al coincidir con su salida al lío del Zpiv, con lo que , en lugar de quedar como diox, quedó como el ojete , cuando era un marrón añadido absolutamente ajeno a PIVX - ) , hay ya una propuesta para generar "plantillas" que "anudar" a otras blockchains casi automáticamente ( la propuesta pide 400 PIVX, osea, que la implementación es una chorrada ) . Cryptosi, el chaval que mete la propuesta, es un crak, lleva más las vainas de gobernanza , pero es muy popular y majo, así que se lleva bien - y conoce - a gente de todas partes , de hecho, es de los pocos del team que no está en USA ni Canada ...e incluye en la propuesta distribuír ese servicio de plantillas a cientos de blockchains por todo el mundo.

Yo sigo insistiendo en que la gente tenga unas pocas Purples y aparque su decisión financiera de enjundia a usar el Zpiv, que es la poya y súper fácil...y que USE el Discordd de PIVX, que , de verdad, es otro mundo en atención y soporte a medida - para gente no muy dotada, acabas confirmando Checksums, controlando archivos de configuración, etc ...y guiado PASO A PASO ). PIVX es SERVICIO Blockchain, esa es su obsesión - el día que la cotización, que pillan como algo secundario y hasta engorroso- se desborde, lo hará por fundamentales y propia inercia y hara CATAPÚN.

La reputación de dinamismo , experiencia y calidad del team - el propio Michinato, forero de evidente rigor técnico para la media del hilo, lo resaltó como positivo en su Post de "Mamá Pato", que en principio, criticaba un producto de PIVX - , así como las propuestas propias y ahora, externas , están calando hondo fuera de PIVX.

Bueno, me callo, que me esparzo y encima acabo de vendeburras...


----------



## Ursur (17 Ene 2018)

Hola a todos. Que os parece Electroneum? De momento solo se puede conseguir en cryptopia. Prometen otros exchanges para dentro de unas semanas y minado por el móvil (!).
Gracias.


----------



## haruki murakami (17 Ene 2018)

lurker dijo:


> FAQ
> 
> What if someone misuses my VPN Node network?
> Mysterium will deploy technological and legal means to make sure node operators are safe:
> ...



Pues entonces Myterium es bastante interesante...aunque yo no me fiaria tanto de la parte legal, eso es factible de saltarse...La falla mas importante seria en la tecnologica, y creo que haciendo split a los datos que pasan por los nodos es buena idea...pero sin duda..creo que no seria bueno dividir toda la info por 10000 nodos (si ese fuera el caso del numero de nodos), lo mas eficiente seria dividirlo entre unos 10 o 20 si mucho, para que la union luego sea algo mas rapido...

Yo tampoco entiendo mucho del asunto..pero *alguien del foro que entienda bien el concepto podria darnos mas claridad*...algun ingeniero de sistemas/telematica u alguien bastante informado sobre la relacion entre blockchain y VPN, suena bueno?


----------



## juli (17 Ene 2018)

Insert Coin. dijo:


> Juli,
> Estoy en el discord de unity y me he bajado su wallet pero no hay manera de que me active la cuenta..
> ¿sabes si es una ICO cerrada "al público"?
> Para saber a que atenerme y buscar otras habichuelas
> gracias!



Habla con los devs ( la verdad es que en Unity , con los ajustes y el poco tiempo que queda, no hay la misma agilidad de PIVX ni por el forro, pero te contestarán ).

Sé que en su momento había un excell para gente interesada en la presale y no servían, pero creo que guardaron esos pedidos para atenderlos en su momento. Pero vamos, todo te lo digo a boleo... mejor, pregunta...

---------- Post added 17-ene-2018 at 15:28 ----------




haruki murakami dijo:


> Pues entonces Myterium es bastante interesante...aunque yo no me fiaria tanto de la parte legal, eso es factible de saltarse...La falla mas importante seria en la tecnologica, y creo que haciendo split a los datos que pasan por los nodos es buena idea...pero sin duda..creo que no seria bueno dividir toda la info por 10000 nodos (si ese fuera el caso del numero de nodos), lo mas eficiente seria dividirlo entre unos 10 o 20 si mucho, para que la union luego sea algo mas rapido...
> 
> Yo tampoco entiendo mucho del asunto..pero *alguien del foro que entienda bien el concepto podria darnos mas claridad*...algun ingeniero de sistemas/telematica u alguien bastante informado sobre la relacion entre blockchain y VPN, suena bueno?



Fue una de las primeras ICO en que metió TAAS , que conoce desde dentro TODAS , así que ya es algo...y su precio de salida, fue muy superior al actual, que si anda en 0 coma , ronda mínimos. Yo llevo unas cuantas...y espero verla en 2 o 3 pavos sin problema...eso sí, va a su bola.


----------



## lurker (17 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Fue una de las primeras ICO en que metió TAAS , que conoce desde dentro TODAS , así que ya es algo...y su precio de salida, fue muy superior al actual, que si anda en 0 coma , ronda mínimos. Yo llevo unas cuantas...y espero verla en 2 o 3 pavos sin problema...eso sí, va a su bola.



Se ha comido una buena hostia entre el delisting de bittrex y la bajada general.


----------



## haruki murakami (17 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Habla con los devs ( la verdad es que en Unity , con los ajustes y el poco tiempo que queda, no hay la misma agilidad de PIVX ni por el forro, pero te contestarán ).
> 
> Sé que en su momento había un excell para gente interesada en la presale y no servían, pero creo que guardaron esos pedidos para atenderlos en su momento. Pero vamos, todo te lo digo a boleo... mejor, pregunta...
> 
> ...



A mi me gusta Mysterium con potencial de crecimiento...parece una buena idea...tal vez *Michinato* pueda darnos mas info... si es que se pasa por aqui para decirnos las posibles falencias de una VPN decentralizada como la de Mysterium


----------



## paketazo (17 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Pos va a ser que sí...y en días...  y va un link que NO ES AUTOBOMBO PURPLE .
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Estos de wagerr son unos cantamañanas...

¡señores el 15 todo listo! prepárense para apostar

Luego unas horas antes...¡bueno hasta el bloque 10K no se podrá montar un nodo!

Luego a última hora del día 15...¡señores tenemos algunos probelmas, en breve se solucionan!

Hoy...¡tranquilos...todo controlado, vamos a tener todo listo a la de ya...vais a flipar lo buenos que somos!

y para calentar más la cosa se les ilumina la mente ocn lo de PIVX y su Zpiv...que no discuto que sea o no cojonudo...lo que me queda claro es que estos tipos viven en una parra y no tienen puta idea de como implementar nada, ni como plubicitarlo, ni como explotarlo, ni como programarlo, arregrarlo...

Yo en cuanto pueda le endiño las que me quedan al siguiente afortunado, que espero se forre a mi cuenta...a mi me alegrará también saber que les ha ido bien.

Yo no quiero ser racista ni mucho menos, pero cuando veo mucho oriental no japonés en los equipos técnicos...no las tengo todas conmigo.

Un saludo


----------



## jorgitonew (17 Ene 2018)

me uno al que antes menciono que comentaseis un poco vuestro amor por enigma para aquellos que aún no la temos

para que sirve?? que tal de devs y de comunidad? supply, roadmap, seriedad, puntos fuertes y débiles, perspectivas etc etc

gracias


----------



## Gian Gastone (17 Ene 2018)

lo que me estoy riendo en el telegram de bitconnet no tiene precio. me estoy preparando para travelflex


----------



## haruki murakami (17 Ene 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> [/SPOILER]
> 
> 
> Estos de wagerr son unos cantamañanas...
> ...



Te vas a deshacer del posible masternodo? todas tus wagger las venderas?


----------



## Ikkyu (17 Ene 2018)

Posible descapitalizacion de proyectos pequeños y aumento de capitalizacion en btc/eth?

Yo por mi parte solo tengo:

Ethereum
Bitcoin cash
Monero
Komodo

Yo voy a aguantar aunque explote todo y me queden 10$ ahi metidos para ir al cine


----------



## haruki murakami (17 Ene 2018)

Ikkyu dijo:


> Posible descapitalizacion de proyectos pequeños y aumento de capitalizacion en btc/eth?
> 
> Yo por mi parte solo tengo:
> 
> ...



Estoy deacuerdo..aunque creo que en vez de irse a las del top...se esta yendo mas bien a Bitcoin, su dominancia la esta recuperando bastante...y ojo que se activa....y la desangrada del valor de referencia de las alts con Bitcoin...sera alta...yo calculo que Bitcoin se va a los 25k...

Yo ya veo a Bitcoin como agujero negro...solo que en sentido contrario...


----------



## Carlos1 (17 Ene 2018)

Buenas a todos.

No tengo demasiados euros metidos en las criptos, pero lo llevo todo en rojo y a pérdidas.

Como veríais meterlo todo en USDT, esperar el frenazo de bajada y recomenzar desde cero?


----------



## paketazo (17 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Te vas a deshacer del posible masternodo? todas tus wagger las venderas?



Sí, sin dudas. No me han demostrado estar a la altura. Tienen mucho que aprender, y no estoy dispuesto a poner mi dinero en manos de ineptos que no cumplen lo prometido y no se dignan a dar una explicación hasta que es demasiado tarde.

la gente lleva semanas pidiéndoles por favor que expliquen como será el funcionamiento de un nodo, y no han dicho apenas 3 tonterías via twitter.

No digo que no seguiré mirando de reojo, pero si veo un rebote decente, iré deshaciendo posiciones.

Un saludo


----------



## davitin (17 Ene 2018)

Bitcoin a 9200 dolares en bittrex...esto se va a la mierda, señores.


----------



## paketazo (17 Ene 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Bitcoin a 9200 dolares en bittrex...esto se va a la mierda, señores.



Y además se va a una velocidad de escándalo, no quieren dar tiempo a que las transferencias SEPA dejen comprar abajo...cuanto más rápida sea la bajada más rápido llegará el rebote.

Lo que habrá que ver es si es rebote de continuación o de gato palmado.

:´(


----------



## Oso Amoroso (17 Ene 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Bitcoin a 9200 dolares en bittrex...esto se va a la mierda, señores.



En Bitfinex ha pegado un pequeño rebote......pequeño......no hay volumen, mal sintoma.


----------



## Atheist (17 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Estoy deacuerdo..aunque creo que en vez de irse a las del top...se esta yendo mas bien a Bitcoin, su dominancia la esta recuperando bastante...y ojo que se activa....y la desangrada del valor de referencia de las alts con Bitcoin...sera alta...yo calculo que Bitcoin se va a los 25k...
> 
> Yo ya veo a Bitcoin como agujero negro...solo que en sentido contrario...




Pues dime tú dónde lo ves activarse, porque en los gráficos que miro yo lo estoy viendolo irse a los infiernos.


----------



## bubbler (17 Ene 2018)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Buenas a todos.
> 
> No tengo demasiados euros metidos en las criptos, pero lo llevo todo en rojo y a pérdidas.
> 
> Como veríais meterlo todo en USDT, esperar el frenazo de bajada y recomenzar desde cero?



Pues que eres uno de los borregos que van a servir para la estadística de cuántos borregos como tú van a hacer eso... Como no te dejan meterlos en Euros o Dólares de verdad (ya que entonces los podrías demandar), se inventan una cripto "enlazada" (y esto es márketing) al USD o EUR, y cuando venga el lobo de verdad y todos los borregazos como tú hagan esta jugada, os van a enviar el Tether o USDT a la miseria...

Eres un tonto comunista, huelebragas, lametacones charificado.


----------



## haruki murakami (17 Ene 2018)

Atheist dijo:


> Pues dime tú dónde lo ves activarse, porque en los gráficos que miro yo lo estoy viendolo irse a los infiernos.



Quise decir.."ojo si llega a activarse"


----------



## davitin (17 Ene 2018)

Eth a 700 pavos...menudos sinverguenzas::


----------



## bubbler (17 Ene 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Eth a 700 pavos...menudos sinverguenzas::



Las hordas comunistas no van a dejar que nos exiliemos al paraíso de libertad...

Sin embargo el mundo se mueve de otra forma, la gente está hasta la polla, y cuando eso supere al miedo, entonces vendrá la revolución desde el interior de cada uno de nosotros.


----------



## plus ultra (17 Ene 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Bitcoin a 9200 dolares en bittrex...esto se va a la mierda, señores.



Aunque no es el mismo escenario,cuando nos comimos que BTC pasara de 1.200 a 200$ quien perdio fue quien vendio,para llegara esos niveles BTC tendria que acabar en 3.300$ y aun asi no veo nada perdido.

Personalmente no tengo "perdidas",en valor de $ he bajado un 40% pero referente a BTC no llega al 10% y solo he echo algunos retoques.

Hace unos dias pase una cantidad de BTC a ETH,pues si ahora pasara esos ETH a BTC recibiría justamente el doble.


----------



## Oso Amoroso (17 Ene 2018)

Y el exchange de Coss siguen en "mantenimiento" en el crack, que "casualidad".........


----------



## Hermes Trismegisto (17 Ene 2018)

Ripple a 70 centimos. 

Estoy por meterle pasta...


----------



## haruki murakami (17 Ene 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> Aunque no es el mismo escenario,cuando nos comimos que BTC pasara de 1.200 a 200$ quien perdio fue quien vendio,para llegara esos niveles BTC tendria que acabar en 3.300$ y aun asi no veo nada perdido.
> 
> Personalmente no tengo "perdidas",en valor de $ he bajado un 40% pero referente a BTC no llega al 10% y solo he echo algunos retoques.
> 
> Hace unos dias pase una cantidad de BTC a ETH,pues si ahora pasara esos ETH a BTC recibiría justamente el doble.



Plus, practicamente gracias a ti..es que pase el 40% de mis posesiones en DASH y QASH a Bitcoin...vamos a ver si sale el cohete de bitcoin...sino es mi riesgo...yo soy de los que veo a Bitcoin como marketing y valor refugio...no puede morir aun.


----------



## Carlos1 (17 Ene 2018)

bubbler dijo:


> Pues que eres uno de los borregos que van a servir para la estadística de cuántos borregos como tú van a hacer eso... Como no te dejan meterlos en Euros o Dólares de verdad (ya que entonces los podrías demandar), se inventan una cripto "enlazada" (y esto es márketing) al USD o EUR, y cuando venga el lobo de verdad y todos los borregazos como tú hagan esta jugada, os van a enviar el Tether o USDT a la miseria...
> 
> Eres un tonto comunista, huelebragas, lametacones charificado.




Me parece que tienes un par de problemas o quizás algunos más.

Tu evangelización te la guardas para ti, eso primero, 

segundo; te tienes que ir de vuelta al cole ya mismo y que te reseteen esa mala educación que llevas.

tercero; no es mi culpa que estés palmando miles de € (supongo que no llevarás 100 € o aprox)

Cuarto: si vas de revolucionario por la vida, te puedes alistar en alguna guerrilla libertadora de cualquier país que tú creas que te necesite.

Quinto: los ciber-revolucionarios como tú, de sofá y mantita, dan mucho asquito.


----------



## arras2 (17 Ene 2018)

Joder, los 8400 se veía como un soporte vital y lejísimos de asaltar. Osea, yo veía el soporte 8400 como algo que tendría que parar la caída en caso de descalabro absoluto. Y ya estamos ahí!!!. 

Yo creo que ya debo estar en rojo de mi inversión inicial, o cerca debo estar ya. Las coins que llevo vs ETH, pierden por la subida de eth, eth pierde vs bitcoin otro picazo (15% ya) y bitcoin en caída libre vs dolar... Not bad.

En fin, tiempos para estudiar.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (17 Ene 2018)

¿Alguien se atreve a poner en euros cuanto ha bajado su cartera? Yo puedo decir que mi cartera ha perdido 20.000 euros desde máximos del sábado. Puta vida tete.


----------



## Meetic (17 Ene 2018)

Hermes Trismegisto dijo:


> Ripple a 70 centimos.
> 
> Estoy por meterle pasta...



Yo cuando toque los 30 céntimos le meteré fuerte.


----------



## bubbler (17 Ene 2018)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Me parece que tienes un par de problemas o quizás algunos más.
> 
> Tu evangelización te la guardas para ti, eso primero,
> 
> ...



Lo que digas majo, pero USDT o Tether son herramientas para desplumar a personas como tú, mejor hold en monedas diversificadas:

*Si el ecocrypt sube, USDT/Tether no sirven para nada, ya que tienen mucho coste de oportunidad y tampoco son refugio de nada.
* Si el ecocrypt baja, USDT/Tether es la miel a las moscas...

Demuestras que tú eres culpable de lo que ha pasado en nuestra sociedad, y que te lo vas a comer con patatas, te guste o no.


----------



## Meetic (17 Ene 2018)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> ¿Alguien se atreve a poner en euros cuanto ha bajado su cartera? Yo puedo decir que mi cartera ha perdido 20.000 euros desde máximos del sábado. Puta vida tete.



Y lo que le queda de bajada, esta corrección solo ha hecho que comenzar.


----------



## juli (17 Ene 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> y para calentar más la cosa se les ilumina la mente ocn lo de PIVX y su Zpiv...que no discuto que sea o no cojonudo...lo que me queda claro es que estos tipos viven en una parra y no tienen puta idea de como implementar nada, ni como plubicitarlo, ni como explotarlo, ni como programarlo, arregrarlo...
> 
> Yo



Dímelo a mí...yo , con lo que me repatea entrar en la wallet de Waves, aún llevo mi morterada...uno de los 2 ICOs en que he entrado , que yo en los ICOs confianza cero. ( prefiero esperar a coins que se petan a su salida a mercado y leerme sus propuestas despacito...y encima ves que no tiene ABSOLUTAMENTE nada que ver, en cantidad de ocasiones, que el proyecto sea sólido con que haya chutáo o no ).

Éso sí...a PIVX , sincomerlo ni beberlo...le viene como picha'l culo. Encantadísimos de la vida, tú me dirás.

PIVX es TODO lo contrarioa lo que expones en ese post. Te aseguro que, más allá de revalorizaciones, etc...ENGANCHA. Y cuando hay marrón, los devs no soban 4 horas al día, EN SEMANAS. Y éso , con tanto artixta en todo ésto, es LA POYA.

Y ojo...es que flixpax...durante el marronazo del Zpiv, que fue mes y pico, Presstab, Fuzzbawls , s3v3nh4acks and company, los devs centrales , con 60.000 wallets patas arriba, con saldos en cero y la de diox, que era de peli de terror...tenían guardia en soporte para contestar a todo diox a tiempo real. Esos marrones, son el copón, igual que lo que me comentas...pero joder...en esos momentos, se agradece la rehoxtia tener gente que está ahí dando el callo .

Luego, claro...llegas al principio al slack o discordd...y flipas con la confianza - que juzgas enfermiza, te lo juro...y ya lo dije así aquí en su día - que tiene el personal en ellos. Resultado : La comunidad "vive allí", se apunta A TODO ...y no vende ni a 50 $ ni a 50 cents.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (17 Ene 2018)

La principal lección que aprendo de esto es que hay que tener siempre un poco de fiat preparado para entrar en las rebajas. Hasta final de mes no voy a meter nada, y para entonces ya habrá recuperado bastante respecto a hoy.


----------



## Meetic (17 Ene 2018)

Profesor Falken dijo:


> La principal lección que aprendo de esto es que hay que tener siempre un poco de fiat preparado para entrar en las rebajas. Hasta final de mes no voy a meter nada, y para entonces ya habrá recuperado bastante respecto a hoy.



Lo dudo mucho, este es el inicio de la corrección. Justo a finales de mes será buen momento.


----------



## D_M (17 Ene 2018)

trancos123 dijo:


> He oido rumores q kucoin cierra, me parece basura de info y no le doy credibilidad. Alguien mas lo ha escuchado?



No jodas, to tengo pendiente que me hagan una transacción de tokens a mi cuenta.

¿Donde has visto/oído que va a cerrar?


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (17 Ene 2018)

Meetic dijo:


> Lo dudo mucho, este es el inicio de la corrección. Justo a finales de mes será buen momento.



Lo tendré en cuenta.


----------



## plus ultra (17 Ene 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Sí, sin dudas. No me han demostrado estar a la altura. Tienen mucho que aprender, y no estoy dispuesto a poner mi dinero en manos de ineptos que no cumplen lo prometido y no se dignan a dar una explicación hasta que es demasiado tarde.
> 
> la gente lleva semanas pidiéndoles por favor que expliquen como será el funcionamiento de un nodo, y no han dicho apenas 3 tonterías via twitter.
> 
> ...



A que jode? 

Yo soy bastante critico y mas si veo cachondeo cuando alguien juega con mi dinero y lo peor es que lo debatas y cuatro palmeritos por los foros y grupos to the moon te linchen por ello y te acusen de FUD.

Esta claro que si fueran serios,no esperaba hasta el ultimo momento para lanzar ese aviso,unos dias antes bastaría con anunciar:inversores es posible que nos retrasemos unos dias,esta trabajando duro para lanzar sin fallo y quedan como señores,ante mi por ejemplo.

Yo lo peor que vi fueron los de XMR fueron unos autenticos HDP y para mi perdieron toda credibilidad,cuando anunciaron una noticia bomba tal dia y llegado ese dia dicen no hay nada jodance por especuladores.

De una u otra forma note últimamente a ETH igual vitalik la cago mucho a mi entender cuando dijo que no le gustaba que la gente solo viera ETH para especular... y que coño quieres que te hagamos una estatua? tu pon fino tu producto,véndelo y ponlo en uso sino te lo quedas para ti solo en casa,o en tu valle de suiza.

Últimamente también me ocurrio con XRB,manipularon descaradamente para comprar barato,luego no han sabido solucionar los problemas con los nodos,pero ellos r que r con que es culpa de los exchanges,no han sabido estar a la altura.


----------



## Parlakistan (17 Ene 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> No creo que perdiera mucho si vendió a 900 y compró a 300... que tampoco hay que llegarse todo el tramo.
> Si vendió 1000 y compró 3000, la niqueló.
> 
> No sacacraliemos tanto el HOLD, que es lo que es... pero no es ni lo único, ni lo mejor.
> ...



En cryptos tal vez tengas razón y se pueda especular pero en bolsa hold siempre es mejor que tradear. La bolsa es muy impredecible, yo he visto acciones caer después de buenas noticias porque los que manejan el cotarro ya lo habían descontado. 

Aparte de los sistemas informatizados que tienen los bancos para el intradia con los que despluman a los cortoplazistas.


----------



## Carlos1 (17 Ene 2018)

bubbler dijo:


> Lo que digas majo, pero USDT o Tether son herramientas para desplumar a personas como tú, mejor hold en monedas diversificadas:
> 
> *Si el ecocrypt sube, USDT/Tether no sirven para nada, ya que tienen mucho coste de oportunidad y tampoco son refugio de nada.
> * Si el ecocrypt baja, USDT/Tether es la miel a las moscas...
> ...




De verdad,,jajaj,,tanto te afectan estas cosas?

:XX:

Dime por favor que no te has hipotecado para meterte en las criptos.


----------



## arras2 (17 Ene 2018)

Mientras no salga del canal, esto cae en picado... Qué barbaridad de volumen. Todo dios saliendo a dólar.


----------



## Patanegra (17 Ene 2018)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> ¿Alguien se atreve a poner en euros cuanto ha bajado su cartera? Yo puedo decir que mi cartera ha perdido 20.000 euros desde máximos del sábado. Puta vida tete.



yo he venido a esto en el peor momento, a principios de Diciembre. Al principio los exchanges no me dejaban entrar mucha pasta, cuando entro la mayoria de los 200.000 euros que he puesto, fue a principios de Enero, o sea que me he comido toda la bajada desde maximos. ::

si hubiese entrado antes o despues, no habria estado tan mal, pero he tenido muy mala suerte. Ademas, para rematar la faena, el dolar se deprecia frente al euro y los exchanges me han jodido reteniendo monedas que se habian apreciado un x15 en un mes hasta que la apreciacion se habia dividido por dos. 

O sea debo estar en rojo de mi inversion inicial de 50.000 euros. Y lo que queda.

pero pienso meter mas, voy a pedir "prestado" de la cuenta de ahorro de los crios, cuando la parienta se entere espero haber recuperado las perdidas.

No vuelvo a la plantacion fiat, o salgo rico o arruinado.


----------



## juli (17 Ene 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> ```
> 
> ```
> La mía *de momento* mejora,... pero eso hasta el final no se sabe.



La mía igual...yo siempre le meto 20 *PIVX* :


----------



## bubbler (17 Ene 2018)

Carlos1 dijo:


> De verdad,,jajaj,,tanto te afectan estas cosas?
> 
> :XX:
> 
> Dime por favor que no te has hipotecado para meterte en las criptos.



Lo que me afecta (y a todos incluido tú), ha sido los borregos, lametacones, huelebragas, comunistas charificados como tú que la cagaron en la burbuja inmobiliaria... Se os ve a la legua...

Ni siquiera has visto mi fecha de ingreso (preexplosión inmo), y vienes a decir tonterias akí... Yo entré en BTC casi al inicio del proyecto (minando con GPU), y de ahí crecí y me expandí.

Tú eres sin embargo el prototipo de persona con miedo, y lo que es peor todavía, que intenta meter miedo...


----------



## trancos123 (17 Ene 2018)

D_M dijo:


> No jodas, to tengo pendiente que me hagan una transacción de tokens a mi cuenta.
> 
> ¿Donde has visto/oído que va a cerrar?



En un grupo de cryptos de forocoches, pero de momento 0 credibilidad.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (17 Ene 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> yo he venido a esto en el peor momento, a principios de Diciembre. Al principio los exchanges no me dejaban entrar mucha pasta, cuando entro la mayoria de los 200.000 euros que he puesto, fue a principios de Enero, o sea que me comido toda la bajada desde maximos. ::
> 
> si hubiese entrado antes o despues, no habria estado tan mal, pero he tenido muy mala suerte. Ademas, para rematar la faena, el dolar se deprecia frente al euro y los exchanges me han jodido reteniendo monedas que se habian apreciado un x15 en un mes hasta que la apreciacion se habia dividido por dos.
> 
> ...



Tienes dos cojones tío. Gracias a comentarios como el tuyo no he vendido todo y he salido por patas :XX:

No me creo que todo este ecosistema sea una farsa, aquí ha habido grandes especuladores que alimentaron el cerdo en noviembre y se lo están cobrando todo, vas pumpeando todo para que el ganado, osea, nosotros, compremos con miedo y prisa, les subimos el valor de su compra inicial y luego venden.

Y cuando ellos decidan que hay suelo volverán a entrar fuerte, o al menos eso espero, matar esta gallina en 2018 lo veo impensable. Hay que tener paciencia, lo mismo en 2 semanas todo esto queda en un mal susto.


----------



## D_M (17 Ene 2018)

trancos123 dijo:


> En un grupo de cryptos de forocoches, pero de momento 0 credibilidad.



Si, en Reddit no he visto nada, lo que si que tienen es problemas sacando ETH y token, pero en todo momento, Kucoin en su twitter y Reddits, están manteniendo informada a la peña.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (17 Ene 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Hace una semana o 10 días, pedías una corrección pàra comprar ETH...
> 
> Ahora que el cosmos te la manda vas a final de mes.
> 
> ...



Yo nunca he pedido eso, por lo menos en el período de tiempo que mencionas, mientes entre ríos de verborrea como es tu costumbre de buitre traicionero. Supongo que has estado demasiado ocupado estimando precios de 24.000 ó 4.000 dólares para ETH el día 29 de este mes, o poniendo enlaces de estafas en tus mensajes como para darte cuenta.


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (17 Ene 2018)

Profesor Falken dijo:


> La principal lección que aprendo de esto es que hay que tener siempre un poco de fiat preparado para entrar en las rebajas. Hasta final de mes no voy a meter nada, y para entonces ya habrá recuperado bastante respecto a hoy.



Yo hasta mañana no recibo una sepa para pescar en río revuelto, pero admito que de haberla tenido ayer hubiera picado ya pensando que dificilmente bajara más btc de 9.5k como referencia, y ahí sigue cuesta p'abajo y sin frenos. Ya estoy en duda de cuando entrar a machete ienso:. Al final me voy a creer lo del gráfico este que pusisteis páginas atrás:


----------



## haruki murakami (17 Ene 2018)

En bitfinex...Bitcoin ha tocado un par de veces los 9.300..puede irse a los 8.000...
IOTA en $1.99
DASH $618.0
Ether: $787
NEO $96.0
Litecoin $142


----------



## RutgerBlume (17 Ene 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> yo he venido a esto en el peor momento, a principios de Diciembre. Al principio los exchanges no me dejaban entrar mucha pasta, cuando entro la mayoria de los 200.000 euros que he puesto, fue a principios de Enero, o sea que me he comido toda la bajada desde maximos. ::
> 
> si hubiese entrado antes o despues, no habria estado tan mal, pero he tenido muy mala suerte. Ademas, para rematar la faena, el dolar se deprecia frente al euro y los exchanges me han jodido reteniendo monedas que se habian apreciado un x15 en un mes hasta que la apreciacion se habia dividido por dos.
> 
> ...



Bufff... mucho animo.

Yo a principios de Enero toque maximos en unos 95k euros. De ahi fui bajando lentamente al principio porque XRB era una gran parte de mi cartera y fue desangrandose. Me puse nervioso e hice algunos movimientos que solo fueron erosionando mis posiciones y finalmente, la petada de estos dias.
Mi cartera actualmente vale unos 40k euros, pero como mi inversion inicial fueron 6k, me doy con un canto en los dientes. 
Aunque dije unas paginas mas atras que estaba 100% en QASH, he cambiado de idea y estoy 40% QASH y 60% DENT. Mi plan es esperar a ver que pasa con la app Android de DENT, vender entonces, y pasar todo a QASH esperando que saquen el World Book a finales de Marzo.

Pero eso si, no he sacado ni un satoshi a fiat. Como tu, de aqui salgo rico o lo pierdo todo.


----------



## bubbler (17 Ene 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> _COMBINACIONES SIMPLES:
> 7,8,18,46,48 - 3,9
> 7,15,18,22,40 - 3,9
> 4,7,18,10,45 - 3,9
> ...



XDXDXDXD, pues sí en el hilo del Euromillón ponía combinaciones, y llegó una que... No la puse en el hilo claro, había muchas que no ponía en el hilo, jijijijijiji

---------- Post added 17-ene-2018 at 16:36 ----------

Que a nadie se le ocurre meter en USDT/Tether, ya que saben que materializar a fiduciario real conlleva declarar, por lo que USDT/Tether está manipulado si lo conviertes varias cripto a una sóla (USDT):
* Te la llevo al infierno, y no protestes porque no tienes razón (disclaimer).
* Se recupera todo, y te la bajo, con lo que el poder adkisitivo de esa caca no sirve para aprovechar. Como no pueden manipular el precio (en estadíos alcistas), te engaño, y te manipulo el precio del Tether.

PD: Por cierto, son 630€, ya que pusieron el juego "El millón", por lo que la apuesta final son 2,50€


----------



## plus ultra (17 Ene 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> yo he venido a esto en el peor momento, a principios de Diciembre. Al principio los exchanges no me dejaban entrar mucha pasta, cuando entro la mayoria de los 200.000 euros que he puesto, fue a principios de Enero, o sea que me he comido toda la bajada desde maximos. ::
> 
> si hubiese entrado antes o despues, no habria estado tan mal, pero he tenido muy mala suerte. Ademas, para rematar la faena, el dolar se deprecia frente al euro y los exchanges me han jodido reteniendo monedas que se habian apreciado un x15 en un mes hasta que la apreciacion se habia dividido por dos.
> 
> ...



1º de todo le felicito por su determinación,le leo desde que anda por aqui y creo que si confia en esto no hay nadie que deba quitarle sus ilusiones hace unos años hablaba con un conocido y me decia que estaba loco pagar cientos de dolares por "monopolis" al tiempo cuando esos cientos eran miles,solo fue que tuve suerte...ya sabemos como es este pais...le deseo toda la suerte del mundo.

Referente a meter mas yo esperaria un poco mas,hasta cuando? el mercado lo dira,algunos estamos seguros o creemos que tarde o temprano pasaremos ese techo de 20.000$ unas semanas unos meses unos años... si toca suelo en 5.000 y luego hace un largo en 7-8 no habra perdido nada si compra en ese precio para luego seguir subiendo,pero si compra ahora a 9,baja a 5 y esta esos 7-8 unos meses el desgaste sicológico puede "afectarle".

Lo dicho,mucha suerte Patanegra.


----------



## fary (17 Ene 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> yo he venido a esto en el peor momento, a principios de Diciembre. Al principio los exchanges no me dejaban entrar mucha pasta, cuando entro la mayoria de los 200.000 euros que he puesto, fue a principios de Enero, o sea que me he comido toda la bajada desde maximos. ::
> 
> si hubiese entrado antes o despues, no habria estado tan mal, pero he tenido muy mala suerte. Ademas, para rematar la faena, el dolar se deprecia frente al euro y los exchanges me han jodido reteniendo monedas que se habian apreciado un x15 en un mes hasta que la apreciacion se habia dividido por dos.
> 
> ...



yo lo veo asi tambien, he perdido casi el 50% pero aunque pierda el 100 no va a afectar para nada a mi vida cotidiana, si entras en este mercado de volatilidad extrema y eres un "currela" normal ,es para jugarse el culo para dejar de madrugar. Si pierdo todo, 0 arrepentimiento. Lambo o muerte, es la frase.


----------



## haruki murakami (17 Ene 2018)

Aqui cada uno tiene su ROI..el mio no es un lambo ni una libia purpura...
Soy bastante simplista:
Una Camioneta Volvo XC90 Modelo 2019 fULL Equipo //ronda los 105.000 euros para salir con la familia
Un BMW 320 2018, cuanto costara? 70.000 euros? aunque podria comprarlo usado 60.000 euros
Una finca de 2 hectareas con aguas propias aqui en mi pais, Colombia...(imagino que el clapham tiene una asi pero en Cuba) el lote deberia costarme 30.000 euros, y luego la fabricacion de la finca otros 40.000 euros.
Una casa de unos 250 - 300mts2, 90.000 euros

Total: $335.000 euros... en total podria ser $450.000- $500.000 euros para pagarle a Montorro (aqui le dicen DIAN) el 20% de mis ganancias...


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (17 Ene 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> yo he venido a esto en el peor momento, a principios de Diciembre. Al principio los exchanges no me dejaban entrar mucha pasta, cuando entro la mayoria de los 200.000 euros que he puesto, fue a principios de Enero, o sea que me he comido toda la bajada desde maximos. ::
> 
> si hubiese entrado antes o despues, no habria estado tan mal, pero he tenido muy mala suerte. Ademas, para rematar la faena, el dolar se deprecia frente al euro y los exchanges me han jodido reteniendo monedas que se habian apreciado un x15 en un mes hasta que la apreciacion se habia dividido por dos.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ikkyu (17 Ene 2018)

Las que estan condenadas a arder en el infierno son las shitcoins tipicas. A esas no las salva ni un milagro, si se repiten las subidas de esas mierdas, como paccoin, seria comp repetir la burbuja inmobiliaria. La gente no es tan gilipolllas ...o ... Si?


----------



## Oso Amoroso (17 Ene 2018)

Ikkyu dijo:


> Las que estan condenadas a arder en el infierno son las shitcoins tipicas. A esas no las salva ni un milagro, si se repiten las subidas de esas mierdas, como paccoin, seria comp repetir la burbuja inmobiliaria. *La gente no es tan gilipolllas ...o ... Si?*



Acaso lo dudas?


----------



## plus ultra (17 Ene 2018)

La grafica parece calcada.


----------



## juli (17 Ene 2018)

Ikkyu dijo:


> Las que estan condenadas a arder en el infierno son las shitcoins tipicas. A esas no las salva ni un milagro, si se repiten las subidas de esas mierdas, como paccoin, seria comp repetir la burbuja inmobiliaria. La gente no es tan gilipolllas ...o ... Si?



Paccoin, con su paper de filfa & su fork anunciado como peli de terror, no se llevará más que a algún despistado por delante...

Más miedo me dan otras...Y por cierto...en cuanto cese el barrido, habrá media docena más.


----------



## lurker (17 Ene 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> La grafica parece calcada.



no me deja verla :


----------



## fary (17 Ene 2018)

Ikkyu dijo:


> Las que estan condenadas a arder en el infierno son las shitcoins tipicas. A esas no las salva ni un milagro, si se repiten las subidas de esas mierdas, como paccoin, seria comp repetir la burbuja inmobiliaria. La gente no es tan gilipolllas ...o ... Si?



hay dos opciones, caida mortal o recuperacion, sangre y pasta nueva y a seguir la party time hasta el proximo hostion, con shitcoins incluidas, aunque pierda unos miles el viaje habra merecido la pena, este es el mercado mas divertido que he catado, y desde la barra del bar y una ignorancia casi total, creo que queda muchisima fiesta por delante


----------



## arras2 (17 Ene 2018)

Ikkyu dijo:


> Las que estan condenadas a arder en el infierno son las shitcoins tipicas. A esas no las salva ni un milagro, si se repiten las subidas de esas mierdas, como paccoin, seria comp repetir la burbuja inmobiliaria. La gente no es tan gilipolllas ...o ... Si?





Spoiler



17/01/2018 5:01:21 PM
Buy	
0.00000001
9980039.92015968
0.09980040
17/01/2018 5:00:42 PM
Buy	
0.00000001
590116.76646707
0.00590117
17/01/2018 4:59:22 PM
Buy	
0.00000001
190000.00000000
0.00190000
17/01/2018 4:57:43 PM
Buy	
0.00000001
100000.00000000
0.00100000
17/01/2018 4:57:32 PM
Buy	
0.00000001
1500000.00000000
0.01500000
17/01/2018 4:57:08 PM
Buy	
0.00000001
200000.00000000
0.00200000
17/01/2018 4:56:51 PM
Buy	
0.00000001
100798.40319361
0.00100798
17/01/2018 4:55:39 PM
Buy	
0.00000001
3546354.29141717
0.03546354
17/01/2018 4:55:11 PM
Buy	
0.00000001
100000.00000000
0.00100000
17/01/2018 4:53:17 PM
Buy	
0.00000001
140000.00000000
0.00140000
17/01/2018 4:52:34 PM
Buy	
0.00000001
1572718.56287425
0.01572719
17/01/2018 4:52:05 PM
Buy	
0.00000001
181000.00000000
0.00181000
17/01/2018 4:51:14 PM
Buy	
0.00000001
100000.00000000
0.00100000
17/01/2018 4:50:38 PM
Buy	
0.00000001
4079175.64870259
0.04079176
17/01/2018 4:49:07 PM
Buy	
0.00000001
250000.00000000
0.00250000
17/01/2018 4:48:56 PM
Buy	
0.00000001
982063.87225549
0.00982064
17/01/2018 4:48:56 PM
Buy	
0.00000001
291922.15568862
0.00291922
17/01/2018 4:48:45 PM
Buy	
0.00000001
451284.43113772
0.00451284
17/01/2018 4:48:31 PM
Buy	
0.00000001
68500.00000000
0.00068500
17/01/2018 4:48:30 PM
Buy	
0.00000001
1000000.00000000
0.01000000
17/01/2018 4:48:22 PM
Buy	
0.00000001
100000.00000000
0.00100000
17/01/2018 4:48:08 PM
Buy	
0.00000001
200000.00000000
0.00200000
17/01/2018 4:47:53 PM
Buy	
0.00000001
2500508.98203593
0.02500509
17/01/2018 4:47:31 PM
Buy	
0.00000001
145961.07784431
0.00145961
17/01/2018 4:47:15 PM
Buy	
0.00000001
99800.39920160
0.00099800
17/01/2018 4:47:02 PM
Buy	
0.00000001
100000.00000000
0.00100000
17/01/2018 4:46:17 PM
Buy	
0.00000001
51001.00000000
0.00051001
17/01/2018 4:45:17 PM
Buy	
0.00000001
10000000.00000000
0.10000000
17/01/2018 4:44:35 PM
Buy	
0.00000001
50050.00000000
0.00050050
17/01/2018 4:43:30 PM
Buy	
0.00000001
60000.00000000
0.00060000
17/01/2018 4:43:22 PM
Buy	
0.00000001
250000.00000000
0.00250000
17/01/2018 4:42:58 PM
Buy	
0.00000001
1098888.00000000
0.01098888
17/01/2018 4:40:28 PM
Buy	
0.00000001
158278.44311377
0.00158278
17/01/2018 4:40:24 PM
Buy	
0.00000001
3849301.39720559
0.03849301
17/01/2018 4:39:42 PM
Buy	
0.00000001
9800399.20159681
0.09800399
17/01/2018 4:39:14 PM
Buy	
0.00000001
3616396.20758483
0.03616396
17/01/2018 4:35:44 PM
Buy	
0.00000001
1000000.00000000
0.01000000
17/01/2018 4:35:10 PM
Buy	
0.00000001
450000.00000000
0.00450000
17/01/2018 4:34:41 PM
Buy	
0.00000001
1569318.36327345
0.01569318
17/01/2018 4:32:53 PM
Buy	
0.00000001
1200000.00000000
0.01200000
17/01/2018 4:31:31 PM
Buy	
0.00000001
105175.64870259
0.00105176
17/01/2018 4:30:42 PM
Buy	
0.00000001
13624613.00000000
0.13624613
17/01/2018 4:30:03 PM
Buy	
0.00000001
7500431.13772455
0.07500431
17/01/2018 4:29:55 PM
Buy	
0.00000001
1239964.07185629
0.01239964
17/01/2018 4:26:21 PM
Buy	
0.00000001
1000000.00000000
0.01000000
17/01/2018 4:25:47 PM
Buy	
0.00000001
399201.59680639
0.00399202
17/01/2018 4:24:30 PM
Buy	
0.00000001
2490020.95808383
0.02490021
17/01/2018 4:24:08 PM
Buy	
0.00000001
742338.32335329
0.00742338
17/01/2018 4:24:07 PM
Buy	
0.00000001
90000.00000000
0.00090000
17/01/2018 4:23:59 PM
Buy	
0.00000001
1000000.00000000
0.01000000
17/01/2018 4:23:07 PM
Buy	
0.00000001
100000.00000000
0.00100000
17/01/2018 4:22:25 PM
Buy	
0.00000001
309562.87425150
0.00309563
17/01/2018 4:22:19 PM
Buy	
0.00000001
100000.00000000
0.00100000
17/01/2018 4:19:40 PM
Buy	
0.00000001
1000000.00000000
0.01000000
17/01/2018 4:19:18 PM
Buy	
0.00000001
499001.99600798
0.00499002
17/01/2018 4:19:08 PM
Buy	
0.00000001
55000.00000000
0.00055000
17/01/2018 4:19:02 PM
Buy	
0.00000001
499001.99600798
0.00499002
17/01/2018 4:17:00 PM
Buy	
0.00000001
2943528.00000000
0.02943528
17/01/2018 4:16:15 PM
Buy	
0.00000001
9900199.60079840
0.09900200
17/01/2018 4:16:11 PM
Buy	
0.00000001
1682065.86826347
0.01682066
17/01/2018 4:15:05 PM
Buy	
0.00000001
166084.83033932
0.00166085
17/01/2018 4:13:02 PM
Buy	
0.00000001
208789.42115768
0.00208789
17/01/2018 4:12:28 PM
Buy	
0.00000001
373979.04191617
0.00373979
17/01/2018 4:11:32 PM
Buy	
0.00000001
1047779.44111776
0.01047779
17/01/2018 4:11:31 PM
Buy	
0.00000001
112275.44910180
0.00112275
17/01/2018 4:11:22 PM
Buy	
0.00000001
112275.44910180
0.00112275
17/01/2018 4:11:04 PM
Buy	
0.00000001
224550.89820359
0.00224551
17/01/2018 4:10:49 PM
Buy	
0.00000001
200000.00000000
0.00200000
17/01/2018 4:10:32 PM
Buy	
0.00000001
1437924.15169661
0.01437924
17/01/2018 4:10:02 PM
Buy	
0.00000001
449101.79640719
0.00449102
17/01/2018 4:09:06 PM
Buy	
0.00000001
1000000.00000000
0.01000000
17/01/2018 4:07:20 PM
Buy	
0.00000001
467854.29141717
0.00467854
17/01/2018 4:05:58 PM
Buy	
0.00000001
1180927.14570858
0.01180927
17/01/2018 4:03:41 PM
Buy	
0.00000001
3302000.00000000
0.03302000
17/01/2018 4:02:59 PM
Buy	
0.00000001
91892.21556886
0.00091892
17/01/2018 4:00:29 PM
Buy	
0.00000001
100000.00000000
0.00100000
17/01/2018 4:00:05 PM
Buy	
0.00000001
59880.23952096
0.00059880
17/01/2018 3:58:55 PM
Buy	
0.00000001
54890.21956088
0.00054890
17/01/2018 3:56:28 PM
Buy	
0.00000001
4953427.14570858
0.04953427
17/01/2018 3:55:23 PM
Buy	
0.00000001
1996007.98403194
0.01996008
17/01/2018 3:55:06 PM
Buy	
0.00000001
2476713.24018629
0.02476713
17/01/2018 3:54:46 PM
Buy	
0.00000001
1169224.55089820
0.01169225
17/01/2018 3:53:29 PM
Buy	
0.00000001
1803800.39920160
0.01803800
17/01/2018 3:52:47 PM
Buy	
0.00000001
336903.19361277
0.00336903
17/01/2018 3:52:44 PM
Buy	
0.00000001
1440000.00000000
0.01440000
17/01/2018 3:51:07 PM
Buy	
0.00000001
300000.00000000
0.00300000
17/01/2018 3:51:06 PM
Buy	
0.00000001
900000.00000000
0.00900000
17/01/2018 3:50:21 PM
Buy	
0.00000001
163600.00000000
0.00163600
17/01/2018 3:49:27 PM
Buy	
0.00000001
300000.00000000
0.00300000
17/01/2018 3:49:01 PM
Buy	
0.00000001
5823587.82435130
0.05823588
17/01/2018 3:48:15 PM
Buy	
0.00000001
250000.00000000
0.00250000
17/01/2018 3:47:49 PM
Buy	
0.00000001
87837.32534930
0.00087837
17/01/2018 3:42:03 PM
Buy	
0.00000001
101498.00399202
0.00101498
17/01/2018 3:41:08 PM
Buy	
0.00000001
465414.67065868
0.00465415
17/01/2018 3:40:58 PM
Buy	
0.00000001
53864.27145709
0.00053864
17/01/2018 3:39:41 PM
Buy	
0.00000001
651853.29341317
0.00651853
17/01/2018 3:37:45 PM
Buy	
0.00000001
100000.00000000
0.00100000
17/01/2018 3:37:36 PM
Buy	
0.00000001
116203.59281437
0.00116204
17/01/2018 3:37:15 PM
Buy	
0.00000001
5000000.00000000
0.05000000
17/01/2018 3:36:42 PM
Buy	
0.00000001
50654.69061876
0.00050655



:XX:. Y seguro que volverá a servir para pegar un pelotazo.

---------- Post added 17-ene-2018 at 17:07 ----------




plus ultra dijo:


> La grafica parece calcada.











Es calcada.


----------



## Oso Amoroso (17 Ene 2018)

Rebote? Parece qeu tira para arriba......


----------



## Drewcastle (17 Ene 2018)

Yo no me confiaria demasiado, los asiaticos se estan acostando, cuando mañana se levanten haran otra escabechina como llevan haciendo semanas, y los tontos europeos a pagar el pato.


----------



## Patanegra (17 Ene 2018)

Oso Amoroso dijo:


> Rebote? Parece qeu tira para arriba......



pues que espere un dia mas, mañana llega mi penultimo fiat.


----------



## Oso Amoroso (17 Ene 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> pues que espere un dia mas, mañana llega mi penultimo fiat.



Mañana siguiendo tu senda de suerte el BTC a 18000$ y ETH a 2800$ :XX:

Edit: En Bitfinex ya pasa de los 10000.


----------



## Ninoshka (17 Ene 2018)

Frank T.J. Mackey dijo:


>



jajajaja que gracioso! o salgo rico o salgo arruinado jejejeje


----------



## plus ultra (17 Ene 2018)

A mi cuando una cosa no me cuadra,pues no me cuadra,y salvo algún que otro apunte en la contraportada,no veo en los medios esa atención que causaba antes cualquier bache relacionado con BTC, y esto era para estar en portada,no se si de titular pero por lo menos en una esquinita...


----------



## haruki murakami (17 Ene 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> pues que espere un dia mas, mañana llega mi penultimo fiat.



x2
Manana sale SingularityNET a la plaza.....y quiero comprarla en estado de Panico.


----------



## lurker (17 Ene 2018)

lurker dijo:


> Las bajadas de julio y septiembre, desde máximos , fueron alrededor de un -45% en marketcap (de 116 a 63 y de 178 a 99 ). A partir de ahí subida hasta la siguiente...
> La que estamos viviendo viene de un máximo de 834 y el mínimo fue ayer , de 450. Eso es exactamente un -46%. No se si esto da ánimos a alguien o si son datos de mierda que no valen pa na, pero ahí lo dejo.



he de añadir a lo que dije que el máximo de marketcap que puse es incluyendo los exchanges coreanos, que dejaron de contar para el marketcap el día 9 , así que el máximo sin esos exchanges estaría sobre los 800 (el bajón en el cap del "delisting" está sobre los -35). El nuevo mínimo que he visto (hasta ahora) ha sido de 425, es decir que andaría sobre los -46 o 47% (de 800 a 425, sin contar exchanges coreanos). 
Repito , no se si tiene sentido analizar esto o es pure shit, pero me gusta buscar patrones.

un saludo


----------



## traianus (17 Ene 2018)

BTC/USD en Bitfinex, chart de 15m.
Bestial señal alcista a las 16:30. ha hecho un enveloppe de gran volumen


----------



## haruki murakami (17 Ene 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> A mi cuando una cosa no me cuadra,pues no me cuadra,y salvo algún que otro apunte en la contraportada,no veo en los medios esa atención que causaba antes cualquier bache relacionado con de BTC, y esto era para estar en portada,no se si de titular pero por lo menos en una esquinita...



Completamente de acuerdo...hasta ahora no he visto nada en los medios del crash que acabamos de pasar...


----------



## Carlos1 (17 Ene 2018)

bubbler dijo:


> Lo que me afecta (y a todos incluido tú), ha sido los borregos, lametacones, huelebragas, comunistas charificados como tú que la cagaron en la burbuja inmobiliaria... Se os ve a la legua...
> 
> Ni siquiera has visto mi fecha de ingreso (preexplosión inmo), y vienes a decir tonterias akí... Yo entré en BTC casi al inicio del proyecto (minando con GPU), y de ahí crecí y me expandí.
> 
> Tú eres sin embargo el prototipo de persona con miedo, y lo que es peor todavía, que intenta meter miedo...




Estás fatal, háztelo mirar.

Miedo?,,persona con miedo?..meter miedo? :fiufiu:

Pareces hijo de la LOGSE, con tantos traumas que llevas a cuestas.

Como si has entrado a internet en el año 70, menuda boca que tienes.


----------



## Ninoshka (17 Ene 2018)

RutgerBlume dijo:


> Bufff... mucho animo.
> 
> Yo a principios de Enero toque maximos en unos 95k euros. De ahi fui bajando lentamente al principio porque XRB era una gran parte de mi cartera y fue desangrandose. Me puse nervioso e hice algunos movimientos que solo fueron erosionando mis posiciones y finalmente, la petada de estos dias.
> Mi cartera actualmente vale unos 40k euros, pero como mi inversion inicial fueron 6k, me doy con un canto en los dientes.
> ...



jajaja me encanta!!!! que ímpetu


----------



## arras2 (17 Ene 2018)

traianus dijo:


> BTC/USD en Bitfinex, chart de 15m.
> Bestial señal alcista a las 16:30. ha hecho un enveloppe de gran volumen









Pero no me fío ni de mi sombra. Los gráficos aquí van como locos. Eso si, ahí ha entrado algo de dinerillo .


----------



## Drewcastle (17 Ene 2018)

Se confirma ya que es el mayor crash desde hace años?

Yo tengo la sensacion que esto va a seguir bajando, hasta esta noche puede repuntar un poco, pero estoy seguro que cuando los achinados se levanten va a haber otra sangria. Voy a pasar lo que pueda a usdt, el problema que la mayoria de mi pasta la tengo en exchanges que no tienen tether o que solo estan en canceres como etherdelta y poco puedo sacar con el escaso volumen que hay ahora.

Me da a mi que esta bajada masiva se va a solapar con esa tendencia bajista que ocurre cada año 2x dias antes del año nuevo chino que hemos visto en los graficos, asi que yo creo que tenemos una semana mas con este descenso a los infiernos, espero equivocarme.


----------



## lurker (17 Ene 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> Pero no me fío ni de mi sombra. Los gráficos aquí van como locos. Eso si, ahí ha entrado algo de dinerillo .



según eso tendría que pasar los 10500 para romper la caída?


----------



## paketazo (17 Ene 2018)

Os sincroniza el ledger?


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (17 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> x2
> Manana sale SingularityNET a la plaza.....y quiero comprarla en estado de Panico.



¿Sabes en que exchanges sale?


----------



## emere (17 Ene 2018)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> ¿Sabes en que exchanges sale?



Me uno a la pregunta


----------



## haruki murakami (17 Ene 2018)

lurker dijo:


> según eso tendría que pasar los 10500 para romper la caída?



trampa? entonces nos iremos a testear los 8.000
Challenge accepted!


----------



## Parlakistan (17 Ene 2018)

Recupera los 10k.


----------



## arras2 (17 Ene 2018)

lurker dijo:


> según eso tendría que pasar los 10500 para romper la caída?



más que romperlo, lo primero debería buscar es un suelo en el que apoyarse para luego salirse de ese puto canal para, almenos meterse en un lateral. En este último rebote en la base del canal se ve mucho volumen. Si vuelve a este rango y vuelve a entrar volumen y no lo rompe, puede ser el suelo en que sustentarse (el 10k no lo ha aguantado). Si lo rompe, pues festival bajista.

Eso si, mirando el gráfico semanal, esta bajada la han hecho con un volumen bajo comparado con el volumen de subida. Huele a que la gente sigue haciendo Hodl a fondo.


----------



## haruki murakami (17 Ene 2018)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> ¿Sabes en que exchanges sale?



Hay ordenes de compra en Tidex...y lei un articulo en steemit que decia que en Etherdelta...yo por lo pronto las compraria en Tidex...aunque los precios de salida hace unos 5 dias...eran altos..no recuerdo...con la revolucion que hay ahora mismo...no se si las han cambiado..en todo caso...cuando las vi....eran mas o menos un x3, de lo que inicialmente costaba. Precio de ICO ($0.1, precio en Tidex $0.3, haciendo el cambio de BTC y ETH a USD)


----------



## plus ultra (17 Ene 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Os sincroniza el ledger?



si,confirmado.


----------



## paketazo (17 Ene 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> si,confirmado.



nunca me había tardado tanto 6 minutos para sincronizar, pero ahora ya lo he logrado.

He estado mientras mirando el reddit con incidencias y parece que cuando la red va un poco cargada, se hace imposible sincronizar, por lo tanto imposible mandar actualizar fondos.

Nos guste o no, ledger pasa por ser un servicio centralizado, ye so es lo que es...

Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## silverwindow (17 Ene 2018)

venga parribaa coñññoo, un poco de alegria joder


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (17 Ene 2018)

Tengo sentimientos encontrados... por un lado quiero que se mantenga la bajadita hasta cascar el fiat que está en camino y aprovechar algunas supuestas gangas, y por otra tengo equipos minando que por supuesto noto la bajadita de ROI. ...al final no llueve a gusto de todos ni para uno mismo  aun así, si me pongo a escoger, que aguanten las rebajas un pelín más para meter un piquito y luego ojalá que recuperemos terreno todos. Por supuesto no soy avaricioso, y si hay más gente con fiat en camino, nos esperamos lo que haga falta por vosotros y luego ya si eso invocamos a los dioses de la prosperidad ::


----------



## jorgitonew (17 Ene 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> yo he venido a esto en el peor momento, a principios de Diciembre. Al principio los exchanges no me dejaban entrar mucha pasta, cuando entro la mayoria de los 200.000 euros que he puesto, fue a principios de Enero, o sea que me he comido toda la bajada desde maximos. ::
> 
> si hubiese entrado antes o despues, no habria estado tan mal, pero he tenido muy mala suerte. Ademas, para rematar la faena, el dolar se deprecia frente al euro y los exchanges me han jodido reteniendo monedas que se habian apreciado un x15 en un mes hasta que la apreciacion se habia dividido por dos.
> 
> ...



macho, eres troll sin duda


----------



## silverwindow (17 Ene 2018)

A mi Patanegra me acojona,pq yo diria que es real.


----------



## impacto (17 Ene 2018)

jodeeeeeer por favor, que puta barbaridad el desarrollo de ZOIN ES FUCKING AMAZING, ayer intentaron tumbar la cotización mirad la grafica, mirad el volumen, de 400.000 pavos en ventas a 8.000 pavos 

JODEEEEERR que locura de coin, no hay una fidelidad así en ninguna otra, Ni un holder vendiendo, 8000 pavos, con 8000 pavos una coin que capitaliza 20.000 no la compras, ESO ES UN COMPORTAMIENTO DE MANUAL ante un soporte, lo dicho, jamás pensé que llegaría a decir esto, pero es la cripto que desde mi punto de vista se comporta de manera más sana... (como TaaS, MybitToken...) anda que no me he tenido que comer veces la frase de... que más da el supply, lo que afecta es la capitalización, el supply también mide el grado de compromiso de los holders.... 

Y que mañana pierda soportes y baje a 0.7 me da igual, el precio estará trampeado con tan poco volumen... no he podido meterme desde hace unos días en criptopia, ya se que las wallets están cerradas, pero si no se pudiese tradear ruego alguien me lo comunique y retirare toda la emoción soltada,, Patanegra, insisto ole tu polla, me pareces un tio con un par de huevos... pero creo que deberías pararte, sobre todo porque no merece perder la familia por un exceso de ambición... si ya tienes mucho dentro ( tienes más que yo después de esta bajada y llevo muchos años) has entrado en un mal momento, como todos alguna vez con una coin, yo el Bitcoin lo veo muy muy mal, perdiendo soportes como las empresas del ladrillo, sin miedo, ahora mismo los mineros minan en perdidas... No es la primera vez que pasa... pero nunca había sido tan caro minar como ahora... la cosa esta tensa tensa... Si yo tuviese 10 BTC... tendría los huevos de corbata, en estos hilos en su momento se nos vendio Bitconnect como la panacea que lo iba a cambiar todo... Yo por lo pronto estoy pensando que hacer con los ZOINs, pero vamos que quien lleve alguno... tiene que estar contento y orgulloso de su falange espartana, ni un paso atrás, aquí no vende nadie. BRUTAL, la grafica, si os fijais en el tema del volumen.... me emociono, la piel de gallina... tengo tantas ganas de entrar en criptopia a comprobar... babas babas 

Siempre hay que aprender y quedarse con lo positivo, se aprende más a base de ostias que de caricias... mirad la firma de Davitin... y elegir que camino os hará más y mejores personas.. y que nadie se olvide que aunque sean coins distintas, están interrelacionadas, aquí estamos todos atados a los mástiles de muchos barcos... navegando en la misma terrible y acojonante tormente, buena suerte y cabeza...

Y añado: Si os consuela, aquí en los últimos 10 días en valor me he dejado 2 años de salario que me paga mi empresa... (en la que llevo 3 años trabajando) os podeis hacer una idea ... pero si al final todo fuera una megaestafa y no se impusiese... :: Poco más me quedará que el tirito en la sien :fiufiu::abajo:


Lo retiro todo, efectivamente la wallet de zoin no se puede usar y el mercado parado, no entiendo pues de donde salen las oscilaciones con tan poco volumen, en cualquier caso no me importa, en cuanto abran se ira violentamente para abajo, hay 3/4 de millon de zoin en ordenes de venta y 11 BTC xra comprar, huele a.... :abajo:


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (17 Ene 2018)

::
)
El bitcoin baja del nivel de los 10.000 y pierde la mitad de su valor en apenas un mes | economia/macroeconomia

*El bitcoin baja del nivel de los 10.000 y pierde la mitad de su valor en apenas un mes
*

MARÍA HERNÁNDEZ Madrid
Compartir en Facebook
Compartir en Twitter
Enviar por email
17 ENE. 2018 16:44







El bitcoin se desploma casi un 20% en menos de un día

Bitcoin, entre el oro y las 'puntocom'

Los mensajes de advertencia están surtiendo efecto entre los inversores y la fiebre por las criptomonedas empieza a bajar de intensidad casi a la misma velocidad de vértigo con la que subió. El bitcoin, la más popular de las divisas virtuales, se está resintiendo especialmente y ha perdido este miércoles el nivel de los 10.000 dólares (9.300), algo impensable hace sólo unos días, cuando se mantenía por encima de los 17.000 (el pasado 6 de enero). Las alertas lanzadas en las últimas sesiones por entidades y organismos reguladores de EEUU, China, Corea o Europa han enfriado la euforia y han provocado una corrección de casi el 50% desde que alcanzó su máximo histórico el 18 de diciembre. 

La fiebre por las monedas virtuales ha generado una enorme volatilidad en sus intercambios al tiempo que ha activado las alarmas de numerosos organismos y reguladores a nivel internacional.Criptodivisas como el ethereum o el ripple también están retrocediendo ante la posibilidad de que Seúl o Pekín apliquen medidas de control más restrictivas a las operaciones con monedas virtuales, tal y como han insinuado sus respectivos gobiernos. Las autoridades del gigante asiático están intensificando su vigilancia sobre las plataformas de negociación de criptomonedas, incluidas las que permiten operar a través de aplicaciones en teléfonos móviles. Las autoridades chinas han notado un repunte de la actividad en plataformas locales y en el extranjero desde que se prohibieron los intercambios de criptomonedas el año pasado. En Europa, el último mensaje procede del Banco Central Europeo (BCE), cuyo vicepresidente, Vítor Constancio, ha asegurado que un potencial colapso del mercado de criptomonedas como bitcoin podría tener consecuencias para la estabilidad financiera, pero no tendría carácter sistémico. En una entrevista al diario La Repubblica recogida por Europa Press, el banquero luso puntualiza que las criptomonedas "no son monedas", puesto que no cumplen las funciones clásicas de estas al no servir como unidad de cuenta estable, ni para expresar el valor de las cosas. 

*"Si el valor de la propia moneda es tan volátil, no puede cumplir su función y de hecho es un instrumento especulativo", señala Constancio, añadiendo que el uso de las criptomonedas como medio de pago "es muy limitado" y tiene lugar principalmente en la economía sumergida y en países cuyas instituciones han colapsado y no funcionan los sistemas monetarios* 

De este modo, el vicepresidente del BCE sostiene que las criptomonedas no representan de ninguna manera una amenaza para las monedas tradicionales, aunque admite que los precios al alza han elevado de tal modo su capitalización de mercado que "su colapso tendría consecuencias" para la estabilidad del sistema financiero, aunque Constancio apunta que "no sería sistémico". *"Llamo tulipanes a estos instrumentos en recuerdo de la famosa burbuja y el posterior desplome en Países Bajos en el siglo XVII"*, añade. Asimismo, el banquero portugués señala que cualquier operador privado que tratase de competir con su propia moneda con el euro "no tiene oportunidad de éxito", ya que las monedas necesitan un respaldo estatal. "La experiencia de siglos ha demostrado que, incluso en situaciones menos complejas que hoy, existe la necesidad de un banco central con el derecho exclusivo de imprimir dinero", sentencia.En España, la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV) asumió el lunes la postura de Jay Clayton, presidente de la SEC (Comisión de Bolsa y Valores de EEUU), sobre las ofertas iniciales de criptomonedas (ICO, por sus siglas en inglés) y sobre las divisas virtuales. En el comunicado difundido por Clayton el pasado 11 de diciembre, el dirigente insiste a los inversores en la necesidad de estar informados antes de tomar ninguna decisión y recuerda que ninguna operación con este tipo de productos están supervisadas. 

*"Como con cualquier otra inversión potencial, si un promotor garantiza ganancias, si una oportunidad suena demasiado buena para ser verdad, o si es presionado para actuar rápidamente, por favor, extreme la precaución y sea consciente del riesgo de perder su inversión", aseguraba el presidente de la SEC.* "Sus fondos invertidos pueden moverse rápidamente hacia el extranjero sin su conocimiento. Consecuentemente, los riesgos pueden ir aumentando, incluyendo el riesgo de que los reguladores de mercado, como la SEC, no puedan perseguir de manera efectiva a actores fraudulentos o recuperar el capital invertido", añadía en el escrito.


----------



## jorgitonew (17 Ene 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> A mi Patanegra me acojona,pq yo diria que es real.



nadie en ningún foro del mundo va soltando en el mismo post varias veces unidades monetarias y menos si son grandes para el 90% de los que están aquí.

nadie tiene la misma mala suerte de comprar siempre en máximos y vender siempre en mínimos, cosa que le ha pasado varias veces

y lo más cojonudo es que en el post de antes dice despues de alardear de sus pérdidas que va a pedir prestado el dinero de su hijo o similar...

vamos, es un trolleo si o si...y la verdad me parece bastante gracioso, no como los que se basan en insultar a la gente. al menos este tiene ingenio para hacerlo divertido y que la gente le entre a trapo


----------



## jorgitonew (17 Ene 2018)

impacto dijo:


> jodeeeeeer por favor, que puta barbaridad el desarrollo de ZOIN ES FUCKING AMAZING, ayer intentaron tumbar la cotización mirad la grafica, mirad el volumen, de 400.000 pavos en ventas a 8.000 pavos
> 
> JODEEEEERR que locura de coin, no hay una fidelidad así en ninguna otra, Ni un holder vendiendo, 8000 pavos, con 8000 pavos una coin que capitaliza 20.000 no la compras, ESO ES UN COMPORTAMIENTO DE MANUAL ante un soporte, lo dicho, jamás pensé que llegaría a decir esto, pero es la cripto que desde mi punto de vista se comporta de manera más sana... (como TaaS, MybitToken...) anda que no me he tenido que comer veces la frase de... que más da el supply, lo que afecta es la capitalización, el supply también mide el grado de compromiso de los holders....
> 
> ...



cryptopia tiene el wallet de zoin cerrado, por eso mantiene el precio...

no obstante me parece acertado lo que dices acerca de la moneda... equipo currante, siempre presente en discord, comunidad muy dinámica, creciente y contenta con el proyecto hasta el punto de tener gente que se quiere meter voluntariamente en en equipo de desarrollo, ya sea dev, marketing o lo que sea


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (17 Ene 2018)

Coño el troll de clapham2 huele la sangre y vuelve después de meses. Suerte que...

Este mensaje esta oculto porque clapham2 está en tu lista de ignorados.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (17 Ene 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> Bla bla bla



Troll pedante que se muere por llamar la atención caga post de mierda. Todo en orden.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (17 Ene 2018)




----------



## haruki murakami (17 Ene 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham ha vuelto ...
> Pero no os confieis , porque el clapham como mismo vuelve , se va y se va porque dice el clapham que para que le rakaneen THANKS
> mejor se queda viendo Netf...ops sorry ...pelis piratas ...ya sabeis que el clapham no gasta un duro en (c) ...
> El clapham , desde que fue esquilmado , robado impunemente , chorizeado
> ...



Pues no es por nada....pero yo si te echaba de menos!


----------



## Gurney (17 Ene 2018)

30 monedas de plata...no, 498 golems es el precio.

PS: Tremendo Bocanegra, tanto si es real como si es troll.


----------



## jijito (17 Ene 2018)

se viene...


----------



## haruki murakami (17 Ene 2018)

jijito dijo:


> se viene...



El que????


----------



## jijito (17 Ene 2018)

los 8000...


----------



## haruki murakami (17 Ene 2018)

clapham...predicciones? se acaban las criptos este año con el anunciado crash que nos has profetizado? ya tambien vas a sacar tu fortuna de zoins a fiat? o ya te fuiste otra vez?


----------



## Parlakistan (17 Ene 2018)

¿Cuanto queda para que suene el despertador de los asiáticos?


----------



## davitin (17 Ene 2018)

Que rabia no tener mas fiat para meter en estos momentos, joder que gangas.

Aguantad en hold, hasta que no vendes no pierdes::


----------



## D´Omen (17 Ene 2018)

Meetic dijo:


> Yo cuando toque los 30 céntimos le meteré fuerte.



Qué opinais? creeis que llegará?, yo estoy preparado con el cuchillo par aentra a deguello,


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (17 Ene 2018)

jijito dijo:


> los 8000...



Si coinbase no me falla mañana con la sepa ya me dejais dudando de si entrar o esperar un poco más...


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (17 Ene 2018)

Alguien sabe donde hay que tener los Ethereum para que te den Ether zero el próximo viernes?,he estado googleando y no encuentro nada y su web tampoco despeja dudas.


----------



## Bucanero (17 Ene 2018)

Jejeje ya estamos todos. El clapham ha vuelto. Por un lado me alegro pues aunque a veces se ponía un poco borde por otro lado me gustaban algunos de sus análisis. Y las cosas como son, alguna de las monedas las llevo por él, y las mantengo a largo, aunque también es verdad que casi todo a subido hasta ahora. 

Bueno pues de momento a sufrir un poco en este partido de las criptos pero la verdad es que estoy bastante tranquilo. Que arrecie lo que tenga que arreciar que yo no vendo nada y me lo da la tranquilidad de que ya saque lo que había invertido a tiempo. Y ahora juego con lo que me sobraba. 

Animo que esto no creo que dure para siempre y mientras hold y a seguir con nuestras vidas porque la verdad es que me quitan parte de mi valioso tiempo. Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (17 Ene 2018)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Alguien sabe donde hay que tener los Ethereum para que te den Ether zero el próximo viernes?,he estado googleando y no encuentro nada y su web tampoco despeja dudas.



Lo poco que he leído suena a SCAM de los gordos, algo realmente arriesgado al precio al que están los ETH hoy día.


----------



## Rauxa (17 Ene 2018)

Anayosky dijo:


> Lo cortés no quita lo valiente.
> 
> Este foro me defraudaría mucho si no empieza a meterse peña a reírse de todos los que estamos perdiendo hasta las bragas.
> 
> Joder si incluso yo que veo como se van por el desagüe mis inmerecidas ganancias, me siento mejor al ver a otros pardillos en mi misma situación...



Yo no me rio de nadie, pero algunos llevamos aquí más de 10 años, hablando sobre la burbuja inmobiliaria (que no deja de ser un producto que siempre tendrá cierto valor), y luego vemos que centenares de pardillos caen en la estafa más vieja.
Podemos hablar de si un piso valdrá un 5% más o menos o de si Repsol es un valor de cierto futuro y ahí nos podemos discutir, pero llevo 2 meses intentando leer y escuchar a todo aquel que defiende las criptomonedas y es que no hay por donde coger este producto. Es que no veo que hay detrás de ellas. 
A lo mejor es que seré muy tonto y no entiendo nada, pero tenían más futuro los tulipanes que las criptomonedas a día de hoy.
Y a lo mejor mañana suben todas un 50%, pero serán un producto que dejarán de existir. No hay gobierno que las apoye. Dudo mucho de que los USANOS que tienen su moneda como co-oficial en muchos países, quieran potenciar el bitcoin y similares para perjudicarse ellos mismos.
La semana pasada aparece en la Vanguardia que la empresa de comida rápida catalana NOSTRUM, quiere tener su propia criptomoneda para poder tener en primavera 50 millones de euros y así expandirse. Y además, la gente podrá comprar con dicha moneda en sus establecimientos. El día siguiente en el mismo diario aparece la CNMV pidiendo a NOSTRUM qué explicara bien que querían hacer, porqué no lo veían nada claro.
Me gustaría saber a día de hoy, después de estas bajadas lo que opina NOSTRUM sobre el tema.


En fin, que puedo entender que la gente no vea la ostia inmobiliaria, pero que no vea todo lo que rodea en cuando a las criptomonedas...


----------



## paketazo (17 Ene 2018)

*Clapham* podría haber comprado media Cuba si no se hubiera escapado en el mejor momento.

Ahora viene a lamer sus heridas y reírse de los que la han cagado con BCC...ya auguro que habrá más BCC, pero también habrá más 10X.

Me alegro un montón de que la bajada haya sido tan rápida, eso es una bendición aun que penséis que no es así.

Relajamos osciladores en una semana cuando de otro modo harían falta semanas.

Por ejemplo, no olvidemos dónde estaba ETH hace un mes y dónde está hoy...por poner una.

Esto es un negocio muy rentable y los del chiringuito...exchangers...quieren sacudirlo por que así ganarán más...haced números un día y mirad cuando dejáis sembrado en los exchangers cuando hay volatilidad.

A nadie le interesa que esto valga 0 o desaparezca...ni a los estados, pues ellos también sacarán su tajadita.

Puede que toque ajo y agua un tiempo, pero yo dormiré como un bebé una noche más.

En cuanto al forero que va a empeñar la pasta de sus hijos...está claro que aun que esto es España y de todo hay...por su bien, deseo que de ser verdad al menos estudie un poco los charts para aproximar el timming...y si es una bola, pues no pasa nada...casi mejor.

por cierto...recordad que los gobiernos tampoco apoyan la droga...¿ha dejado de usarse, o de tener valor?

Un saludo y buenas tardes/noches


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (17 Ene 2018)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Lo poco que he leído suena a SCAM de los gordos, algo realmente arriesgado al precio al que están los ETH hoy día.



Bueno pero si los regalan solo por tener Ethereum, pues no sé pierde nada


----------



## Pirro (17 Ene 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Que rabia no tener mas fiat para meter en estos momentos, joder que gangas.
> 
> Aguantad en hold, hasta que no vendes no pierdes::



Si no tienes razón, tú consejo sólo servirá para palmar pasta.

Estamos viendo un ajuste brutal y lo cierto es que no hay ninguna razón para sostener que hoy, a las 18.55 hemos tocado suelo, pese a que pueda haber rebote. Sobre todo si miramos a unos meses vista.

Hemos tenido un 2017 espectacular y de los aquí presentes quién más y quién menos ha hecho pasta. No sería descartable que tengamos como ya apuntaron un 2018 aburrido, de drenaje de ganancias de Cryptolandia a fiat y de Shitland a Bitcoin/Ethereum. En esas lo sensato es recoger ganancias, darse algún capricho, quedarse largo en vuestra "crypto de reserva" favorita aún palmado algo de pasta en fiat y observar. Al menos unas semanas.

Hay muchos que han entrado los últimos meses en Shitland y se han montado portafolios variopintos. En máximos históricos con 30.000:mierdas diferentes ultra pumpeadas. Esos serán los paganos hasta el siguiente hype, que bien puede tardar unos meses o unos años. 

O lo mismo no, dentro de una semana todo vuelve a estar en ATH y yo estoy equivocado, quién sabe. Pero como tengo una extraña sensación de deja-vu, haré lo que no hice y debí hacer en su momento. Si me tengo q comer el owned, así se hará.

Suerte a todos los jugadores en escena, en cualquier caso.


----------



## san_miguel (17 Ene 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Que rabia no tener mas fiat para meter en estos momentos, joder que gangas.
> 
> Aguantad en hold, hasta que no vendes no pierdes::



Ayer por la mañana envia una transferencia desde ING a KRAKEN, y aún no ha llegado....Hoy envío otra de un importe menor y llega esta misma tarde...RARO RARO RARO


----------



## paketazo (17 Ene 2018)

Dejando las cotizaciones de lado.

Dash ficha a un español como jefe de Marketing. Me parece una buena noticia, el tipo ha tenido contacto en el pasado con telefónica Movistar, con TPI, y con otras...

https://es.linkedin.com/in/fernandogutierrez

Congratulations Fernando Gutierrez - Dash Core Group, Chief Marketing Officer | Dash Forum


este es colega de *Claudius* fijo, y quien sabe si el owner del único masternodo del país.

veremos como le va.


----------



## davitin (17 Ene 2018)

Pirro dijo:


> Si no tienes razón, tú consejo sólo servirá para palmar pasta.
> 
> Estamos viendo un ajuste brutal y lo cierto es que no hay ninguna razón para sostener que hoy, a las 18.55 hemos tocado suelo, pese a que pueda haber rebote. Sobre todo si miramos a unos meses vista.
> 
> ...



No creo que la gente que tiene pasta de verdad deje de invertir en una "cosa" que le hace un x10 a su inversion en poco tiempo...criptoworld es una maquina de hacer dinero, y de eso no se cansan los que mueven la pasta.

Pero bueno, cada uno puede pensar lo que quiera.


----------



## Divad (17 Ene 2018)

Horas antes de los bots asesinos






Lo estamos comentando en el discord; sería bueno tener un bot que mandase una alerta cuando los soportes de varias criptos desaparezcan. Estaría bien reunir a los programadores del foro o conocidos y así cada uno aporta su grano de arena.

Si luego el bot es evolucionado a que trabaje para nosotros colocándose entre los márgenes de soporte y techo para cobrar o que tenga la opción de que cada X% de beneficio se salga mientras estás liado en fiestas, yates,... pues ya sería la hostia 8: :XX:

Surfear ahora las olas es una locura, pero la velocidad de caída y rebote es tan rápida que si eres un Pro te puedes ir sacando tajada. Ojo! Cobijándote en tether antes de que llegue la corrección y vuelvas a salir a por otro rebote.

Justo el 15 de enero a un mes para el año nuevo en China con luna nueva incluida... corrección. Repitiendo el patrón de 2017, la siguiente gran corrección llegará para después del 24 de junio y luego una última corrección para finales de año.

Cuando Bitcoin comenzó su escalada hasta los $20k la caja boba lo alimentaba creando un efecto llamada (compra), le añadieron la salsa de los futuros y la madre que los parió para después desplumarlos y dejarlos sin regalos de navidades ni cenas bañadas en oro ::

La semana pasada sale la mujer que vende el piso con bitcoins... otro efecto llamada... y zas... otra vez desplumados :: quienes no tengan ni puta idea dirán que esto es un timo y que es una locura, pues nada más entrar ya tan pronto comienzas a sonreír por verlo todo subir... hasta que se comienza a girar y llegan las calores de que pasa, porque baja! qué hdp! si me hubiera esperado...! cabrones! putas criptos! 

Si aprendiéramos a interpretar las señales que nos crean, seguramente nos estaríamos descojonando constantemente del creador de juego :

Bienvenido Clapham! Veo que ya se te han acabado los 3 meses de vacaciones y vuelves a la carga :: Sabes si los tuyos tendrán futuro Bitcoen â€” El primer ecosistema de bloqueo judÃ­o ? :XX: 

Quienes entren ahora con pasta fresca tendrán la oportunidad de forrarse una vez comience el rebote general, fijando orden en el máximo que haya realizado la cripto, se mira donde está el bot acumulando volumen para ponerte justo detrás para cobrar y te pones a hacer otras cosas... 

En días así es mejor desconectar, disfrutar y aprovechar para descansar


----------



## Patanegra (17 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> x2
> Manana sale SingularityNET a la plaza.....y quiero comprarla en estado de Panico.



en que exchange?


----------



## san_miguel (17 Ene 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> en que exchange?



Creo que tidex.


----------



## haruki murakami (17 Ene 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> en que exchange?



Aclaro que departe de SingularityNET no esta confirmada la salida a exchanges, dicen que las van a descogelar...esperemos que eso quiera decir que saldran a exchange tambien

Tidex confirmado
Parece que Etherdelta tambien (sin confirmar)


----------



## Patanegra (17 Ene 2018)

impacto dijo:


> Patanegra, insisto ole tu polla, me pareces un tio con un par de huevos... pero creo que deberías pararte, sobre todo porque no merece perder la familia por un exceso de ambición... si ya tienes mucho dentro ( tienes más que yo después de esta bajada y llevo muchos años) has entrado en un mal momento, como todos alguna vez con una coin



la familia no la voy a perder, adonde va a ir mi mujer fea y vieja? no tenemos piso ni ningun bien comun. Mis onzas de oro a buen recaudo en cierto jardin. En cuanto a los crios, ella no hara nada, sabe perfectamente que no tengo miedo a nada y no se le ocurrira hacer nada estupido.

Ademas, como no estoy cipotecado, no tiene donde atarme, la cipoteca y un mala mujer es una garantia para ser viogenizado hoy en dia. Cuantos de los viogenizados estaban en alquiler? no muchos eh?

No tengo nada que perder, solo unos cuantos electrones en mi libreta de ahorro que cualquier dia pueden desaparecer tambien.

acabo de echar cuentas y estoy en positivo de nuevo. 18.000 euros sobre 200.000 puestos. No son los 350.000 que tenia hace una semana pero si en un mes malo saco de aqui 18.000 euros, que sacaré en un mes bueno?


----------



## haruki murakami (17 Ene 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> la familia no la voy a perder, adonde va a ir mi mujer fea y vieja? no tenemos piso ni ningun bien comun. Mis onzas de oro a buen recaudo en cierto jardin. En cuanto a los crios, ella no hara nada, sabe perfectamente que no tengo miedo a nada y no se le ocurrira hacer nada estupido.
> 
> Ademas, como no estoy cipotecado, no tiene donde atarme, la cipoteca y un mala mujer es una garantia para ser viogenizado hoy en dia. Cuantos de los viogenizados estaban en alquiler? no muchos eh?
> 
> ...



Mucha sueerte!


----------



## jorgitonew (17 Ene 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham ha vuelto ...
> Pero no os confieis , porque el clapham como mismo vuelve , se va y se va porque dice el clapham que para que le rakaneen THANKS
> mejor se queda viendo Netf...ops sorry ...pelis piratas ...ya sabeis que el clapham no gasta un duro en (c) ...
> El clapham , desde que fue esquilmado , robado impunemente , chorizeado
> ...



coño has vuelto....a ver cuándo hacemos una quedada y tomamos unos rones cubanos con esos zoins que compramos gracias a la tralla que nos diste


----------



## Patanegra (17 Ene 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> nadie en ningún foro del mundo va soltando en el mismo post varias veces unidades monetarias y menos si son grandes para el 90% de los que están aquí.
> 
> nadie tiene la misma mala suerte de comprar siempre en máximos y vender siempre en mínimos, cosa que le ha pasado varias veces



200.000 euros ahorrados para un viejuno bastante rata que ha vivido siempre de alquiler es mucho? para un director financiero de una PYME de 95 personas?

relée mis posts, he dicho que he hecho a Dent, Rai y VIBE un x15 en menos de un mes... lo malo es que puse esas ganancias (vendi cierca de maximos) en un monton de morralla que me esta lastrando. Ademas mi fiat llego poco a poco y la mayoria llego primera semana de Enero (cuando el banco me aumento el limite de transferencias por internet)


----------



## davitin (17 Ene 2018)

En este hilo hay alguien real?


----------



## haruki murakami (17 Ene 2018)

davitin dijo:


> En este hilo hay alguien real?



Davitin, No somos robots!!!


----------



## Divad (17 Ene 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> la familia no la voy a perder, adonde va a ir mi mujer fea y vieja? no tenemos piso ni ningun bien comun. Mis onzas de oro a buen recaudo en cierto jardin. En cuanto a los crios, ella no hara nada, sabe perfectamente que no tengo miedo a nada y no se le ocurrira hacer nada estupido.
> 
> Ademas, como no estoy cipotecado, no tiene donde atarme, la cipoteca y un mala mujer es una garantia para ser viogenizado hoy en dia. Cuantos de los viogenizados estaban en alquiler? no muchos eh?
> 
> ...



Has entrado en la cima del péndulo mayor, ten paciencia y marcándote la regla de oro a fuego: vender solo en beneficio siempre ganarás.

Estando dentro de criptolandia ya has ganado. Eres el dueño real de las chapas que estén en tu cartera y si necesitas papeles sabes que puedes sacar hasta 400€ al día con bit2me usando hallcash, hacerte transferencia y recibirlo en 24/48h o si lo prefieres haces de localbitcoins con familiares y amigos, aunque lo ideal sería tener la tarjeta y listo. Las chapas que compartes con el tabernero de turno es estar en la misma posición que tener todo el dinero en el banco de Satán u otro... cualquier día te despiertas y no ves nada. 

Siendo consciente de ambos juegos; sistema fiduciario y criptolandia... uno debe saber en que barco subirse y hacer lo mismo que hacía (hold). Además, si te animas a surfear y te vas llevando extras como estos


Spoiler












Pues es lo que te llevas y lo disfrutas como te de la gana :XX:

Los niños de hoy en día tendrían que comenzar a aprender el funcionamiento de criptolandia y sus diferentes chapas... Es lo único que va a generar riqueza en cada uno.


----------



## jorgitonew (17 Ene 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> 200.000 euros ahorrados para un viejuno bastante rata que ha vivido siempre de alquiler es mucho? para un director financiero de una PYME de 95 personas?
> 
> relée mis posts, he dicho que he hecho a Dent, Rai y VIBE un x15 en menos de un mes... lo malo es que puse esas ganancias (vendi cierca de maximos) en un monton de morralla que me esta lastrando. Ademas mi fiat llego poco a poco y la mayoria llego primera semana de Enero (cuando el banco me aumento el limite de transferencias por internet)



es mucho para el 90% de los que están por aquí y eres un troll... ahora con discursos atiquenses


por cierto, si eres viejuno, director financiero con una mujer vieja como puedes tener chavales tan críos que vayan al colegio??


----------



## Cayo Marcio (17 Ene 2018)

Yo si me creo a Patanegra, yo soy un parado casapapis sin un duro hasta ahora, metí casi todo lo que tenia en cuenta, unos 1500 euros, hice un x10 gracias a las criptos, y aún con la caída sigo en mas de 6000 euros. NO tengo nada que perder en este país que nos condena a la miseria. 

Gracias a esto he podido salir a cenar, ir al cine, cosas que no hacia desde hace un año. Para los que manejéis miles de euros os parecerá una tontería... pero para alguien como yo que estaba desesperado y sin futuro, este mundo es algo que me apasiona y me permite vivir un poco mejor,y sino acabaré debajo de un puente de todas maneras.

Ford fiesta o muerte! (Version pobre)


----------



## jorgitonew (17 Ene 2018)

Cayo Marcio dijo:


> Yo si me creo a Patanegra, yo soy un parado casapapis sin un duro hasta ahora, metí casi todo lo que tenia en cuenta, unos 1500 euros, hice un x10 gracias a las criptos, y aún con la caída sigo en mas de 6000 euros. NO tengo nada que perder en este país que nos condena a la miseria.
> 
> Gracias a esto he podido salir a cenar, ir al cine, cosas que no hacia desde hace un año. Para los que manejéis miles de euros os parecerá una tontería... pero para alguien como yo que estaba desesperado y sin futuro, este mundo es algo que me apasiona y me permite vivir un poco mejor,y sino acabaré debajo de un puente de todas maneras.
> 
> Ford fiesta o muerte! (Version pobre)



tu historia es real, pero patanegra se pasa todo el día troleando hablando de cantidades que para ti están aún lejos (nadie habla de esas cantidades) y mucho menos vienes a decir aquí que te vas a jugar el dinero de tus hijos como el otro

qué por cierto, vuelvo a decir que es gracioso como lo cuenta, pero no seais ingenuos..


----------



## Bucanero (17 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Davitin, No somos robots!!!



Seguro.....?


----------



## haruki murakami (17 Ene 2018)

Pues el bitcoin con una velotas verdes en bitfinex..y ahora mismo en $10.700


----------



## Bucanero (17 Ene 2018)

Que buenos sois de verdad. Algún día tenemos que hacer una quedada en nuestros yates en puerto Banus jejeje. Ser buenos y hasta mañana.


----------



## haruki murakami (17 Ene 2018)

Para los de *SingularityNET*...en reddit lei que SingularityNET no van a ir a los exchanges a ofrecerlo...son los exchanges los que tienen que ir a ellos...o la comunidad hacer que los exchanges los listen...*TIDEX* parece ser que lo ha listado gracias a eso...y dicen que hay ordenes de comprar por valor de *20 Bitcoins*..no hay una sola en venta...si manana los descongelan...pues el que las quiera vender o comprar tendra que ser por Tidex


----------



## Patanegra (17 Ene 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> es mucho para el 90% de los que están por aquí y eres un troll... ahora con discursos atiquenses
> 
> 
> por cierto, si eres viejuno, director financiero con una mujer vieja como puedes tener chavales tan críos que vayan al colegio??



hombre, depende como definas viejuno, me acerco a la cincuentena y mi mujer es mayor que yo. Tuvimos los hjos bastante tarde, al limite para ella.

lo bueno de internet es que uno puede quitarse la mascara que llevamos en la vida real y ser como uno es...pero si piensas que soy un trol, adelante, si la caida de mi cartera no me quita el sueño tu opinion aun menos.


----------



## Gian Gastone (17 Ene 2018)

una pregunta sobre theter USDT para la proxima movida.
En el exchange pagas la comision y te cambian la moneda por USDT y a la inversa.
No hay que negociar nada mas


----------



## Divad (17 Ene 2018)

Como experiencia personal, me puse a leer sobre el funcionamiento del juego a finales de diciembre de 2016 y en Enero compré eth a $8, estuve apunto de anular el viaje a isla de pascua ya que tenía contratado el seguro e invertirlo todo... de haberlo hecho me habría ido de viaje a isla de pascua cuando quisiera, pero llevaba tantos años queriendo ir y encima coincide en mi cumpleaños por lo que no lo dejé escapar.

Unos 6700€ ingresados me han llegado a hacer un pico máximo de $250k Ahora rondo los $100k, me he pegado mis fiestas con los amigos


Spoiler



[youtube]KzRzfxwuAMw[/youtube]



SIN CRYPTOS, NO HAY PARAISO :XX::

Mientras el creador no oculte a los bots marcando los soportes y techos esto será un WIN-WIN tanto hagas hold o surfees.


----------



## haruki murakami (17 Ene 2018)

Divad dijo:


> Como experiencia personal, me puse a leer sobre el funcionamiento del juego a finales de diciembre de 2016 y en Enero compré eth a $8, estuve apunto de anular el viaje a isla de pascua ya que tenía contratado el seguro e invertirlo todo... de haberlo hecho me habría ido de viaje a isla de pascua cuando quisiera, pero llevaba tantos años queriendo ir y encima coincide en mi cumpleaños por lo que no lo dejé escapar.
> 
> Unos 6700€ ingresados me han llegado a hacer un pico máximo de $250k Ahora rondo los $100k, me he pegado mis fiestas con los amigos
> 
> ...



Si te hubieras quedado en Hold con Ether...no serian $100k sino mas de $600k


----------



## species8472 (17 Ene 2018)

impacto dijo:


> jodeeeeeer por favor, que puta barbaridad el desarrollo de ZOIN ES FUCKING AMAZING, ayer intentaron tumbar la cotización mirad la grafica, mirad el volumen, de 400.000 pavos en ventas a 8.000 pavos
> 
> JODEEEEERR que locura de coin, no hay una fidelidad así en ninguna otra, Ni un holder vendiendo, 8000 pavos, con 8000 pavos una coin que capitaliza 20.000 no la compras, ESO ES UN COMPORTAMIENTO DE MANUAL ante un soporte, lo dicho, jamás pensé que llegaría a decir esto, pero es la cripto que desde mi punto de vista se comporta de manera más sana... (como TaaS, MybitToken...) anda que no me he tenido que comer veces la frase de... que más da el supply, lo que afecta es la capitalización, el supply también mide el grado de compromiso de los holders....
> 
> ...



Hay un exchange pequeñito que ha actualizado la wallet y por eso pueden tradear. Yo por lo que he visto no retiraría lo que has dicho. El discord es una maravilla de participación de los desarrolladores, hay ayuda constante y para ser una moneda con tan poco, o nulo, presupuesto me parece muy positivo lo que están haciendo. Es posible que baje más, pero hasta la suerte parece que está con ellos porque justamente se paraliza su trading cuando se produce la mayor sangría del cryptoworld en meses y no sé si casi años.

Para que te hagas una idea. En wagerr metí 10x y en zoin x en casi la misma fecha. Con 10 veces menos zoin me ha hecho más retorno. Wagerr recaudó al cambio decenas de millones de euros es su ICO y no comunican bien, ya van meses de retraso y la última excusa es que están montando el Zero protocol que es muy complicado. Mientras Zoin sin un duro da apoyo y soporte constante en su disccord y acaba de hacer un upgrade de su wallet que incluye el famoso protocolo Zero. Y mientras Wagger con casi 100 millones de uros de capitalización y Zoin con 20 millones. No me meteré en la idea, que la de wagerr me parece muy buena, pero en cuanto a desarrollo y comunidad no hay color. Bajará, pero quien entre con intención de estar para el largo plazo haciendo hold y que la descubra ya no se va, como yo.


----------



## Patanegra (17 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Pues el bitcoin con una velotas verdes en bitfinex..y ahora mismo en $10.700



mierda, ya que estamos que siga bajando, estas rebajas son una mierda. Salvo BTC volvemos a Diciembre. 20.000 euros frescos llegan mañana por SEPA.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (17 Ene 2018)

Tron tira para arriba, a ver si calla unas cuantas bocas.


----------



## Patanegra (17 Ene 2018)

en el resto de hilos del bitcoin se estan desconjonando pensando que nos hemos arruinado. Si soy el que peor voy ya que soy el mas nuevo y me he comido esta caida y aun asi he hecho 18.000 euros en poco mas de un mes...que pasara en un mes bueno?


----------



## jorge (17 Ene 2018)

Caballeros, se empieza a ver verde en la lontananza.


----------



## Drewcastle (17 Ene 2018)

Parece que la ostia se esta frenando... pero yo creo que es una ilusión momentánea, cuando llegue la madrugada vendrá otro bajon.

Fijaos en las bajadas de coinmarketcap, la mayoría proceden en horarios de 00:00 a 8 :00 hora española, cuando los asiáticos están mas activos.


----------



## Patanegra (17 Ene 2018)

al que dice que estoy troleando, esta es mi cartera actualizada...reconoceras estas monedas que hemos discutido aqui, a ver como he hecho esta lista tan rapido...a ver listillo... y si, esta en ingles, trabajo en una multinacional americana y si un colega mira por encima del hombro asi no sospecha nada... Beneficio neto: 17.233 euros ::

Coin	Holdings	Units	USD/coin	Total	Portfolio %	Rationale
ITC	Ledger Custom ICT (Ether)	5669	2.220	12585	4.71%	HODL
BTC	TRF ICO	0.1	9951.000	995	0.37%	HODL
BTC	Kucoin QLC	0.22	9951.000	2189	0.82%	HODL
ETH	Ledger ETH	30.41	862.000	26213	9.81%	HODL
BTC	Desktop wallet	0.45	9951.000	4478	1.68%	HODL
PRL	Ledger Custom PRL (Ether)	2709	1.010	2736	1.02%	P&D
QLC	Kucoin QLC	6554	0.4	2622	0.98%	P&D
KEY	Kucoin KEY	30428	0.08	2434	0.91%	P&D
AIX	Kucoin AIX	627.47	1.37000	860	0.32%	P&D
ACT	Kucoin ACT	5275	0.387	2041	0.76%	P&D
DBC	Kucoin DBC	11620	0.13	1487	0.56%	P&D
UTK	Kucoin UTK	2185	0.55	1197	0.45%	P&D
KCS	Kucoin KCS	227.6	7.95	1809	0.68%	P&D
NEO	Ledger Neo	225	113.350	25504	9.54%	HODL
PIVX	Ledger PIVX	799.52	8.400	6716	2.51%	HODL
DASH	Ledger Dash	8.92	692.000	6176	2.31%	HODL
VIBE	Ledger VIBE (Ether)	11840	0.589	6974	2.61%	P&D
COSS	Ledger COSS (Ether)	1899	0.821	1559	0.58%	P&D
KIN	Ledger Kin (Ether)	12980000	0.0003	4167	1.56%	P&D
EDG	Ledger EDG (Ether)	2094	1.640	3434	1.29%	P&D
ANT	Ledger ANT (Ether)	1022.68	3.610	3692	1.38%	HODL
OMG	Ledger OMG (Ether)	408	14.200	5794	2.17%	HODL
DENT	Ledger Dent (Ether)	1037889	0.034	34789	13.02%	Hold but unload
BNT	Ledger BNT (Ether)	525.8	5.69	2992	1.12%	HODL
DNT	Ledger DNT (Ether)	8234	0.12	1013	0.38%	HODL
DAT	Ledger DAT (Ether)	16982	0.06	1002	0.37%	HODL 
REP	Ledger REP (Ether)	43	51.77	2226	0.83%	HODL
QASH	Ledger Custom QASH (Ether)	16195	1.360	22025	8.24%	HODL
AION	Ledger Custom AION (Ether)	336	4.620	1552	0.58%	HODL
ENG	Ledger Custom ENG (Ether)	3073	3.200	9834	3.68%	HODL
GTC	Ledger Custom GTC (Ether)	10938	0.118	1291	0.48%	P&D
COSS	Coss.io COSS	3174	0.821	2606	0.98%	HODL
GBYTES	Cryptox.io GBYTES	8.48	602.240	5107	1.91%	P&D
XRB	Raiwallet	200	12.970	2594	0.97%	Hold but unload
ECA	Wallet.crypto-bridge.org ECA (electra)	259363	0.003	902	0.34%	HODL
WGR	Yobit WGR	5829	0.473	2757	1.03%	HODL
DIME	Yobit DIME	10000000	0.000	600	0.22%	
ONION	Cryptopia ONION	477	7.730	3687	1.38%	P&D
GBYTES	Cryptopia GBYTES	5.62	602.240	3385	1.27%	Hold but unload
PHR	Cryptopia PHR	385	5.420	2087	0.78%	Hold but unload
INSN	Cryptopia INSN	13804	0.185	2548	0.95%	P&D
LUX	Cryptopia LUX	84.2	22.520	1896	0.71%	P&D
FCT	Cryptopia FCT	64	35.950	2301	0.86%	P&D
ONION	Kucoin ONION	100	7.730	773	0.29%	P&D
POE	Ledger POE (Ether)	47190	0.066	3102	1.16%	HODL
IOTA	Binance IOTA	1388	2.250	3123	1.17%	HODL
APPC	Binance APPC	550	1.130	622	0.23%	P&D
TRIG	Binance TRIG	799	2.610	2085	0.78%	P&D
PPT	Ledger PPT (Ether)	268	32.040	8587	3.21%	HODL
WTC	Binance WTC	175	20.550	3596	1.35%	HODL
XMR	Binance XMR	17.28	271.760	4696	1.76%	HODL
INS	Ledger INS (Ether)	748	3.980	2977	1.11%	HODL
BNB	Binance BNB	219	11.250	2464	0.92%	P&D
ELF	Binance ELF	2036	1.140	2321	0.87%	P&D
Total USD 267202 
Total EUR 217733 
EUR Deposits 200500 
EUR Profit 17233	9%


----------



## carnival (17 Ene 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> Ayer por la mañana envia una transferencia desde ING a KRAKEN, y aún no ha llegado....Hoy envío otra de un importe menor y llega esta misma tarde...RARO RARO RARO



¿A qué hora hiciste la primera transferencia? Con ING, una transferencia internacional llega en el mismo día si la haces antes de las 10:30 de la mañana. Yo nunca he tenido retrasos si las he hecho antes de esa hora, sobre las 15:30 llegan al banco destino.


----------



## orbeo (17 Ene 2018)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Tron tira para arriba, a ver si calla unas cuantas bocas.



Eso venía a decir. Pero no era un pufo?

Por si acaso le he metido algo a ver si recupero rápido 

---------- Post added 17-ene-2018 at 21:47 ----------

Joder el volumen en Binance sube como un cobete


----------



## davitin (17 Ene 2018)

Divad dijo:


> Como experiencia personal, me puse a leer sobre el funcionamiento del juego a finales de diciembre de 2016 y en Enero compré eth a $8, estuve apunto de anular el viaje a isla de pascua ya que tenía contratado el seguro e invertirlo todo... de haberlo hecho me habría ido de viaje a isla de pascua cuando quisiera, pero llevaba tantos años queriendo ir y encima coincide en mi cumpleaños por lo que no lo dejé escapar.
> 
> Unos 6700€ ingresados me han llegado a hacer un pico máximo de $250k Ahora rondo los $100k, me he pegado mis fiestas con los amigos
> 
> ...



Joder, pasta, amigos e incluso se ve alguna hembra, tu vacilanos, cacho cabron::

P.d: Que descojone con la cancion::


----------



## Patanegra (17 Ene 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Joder, pasta y amigos, tu vacilanos, cacho cabron::



con el debido respeto al gran forero Divad, mucho mucho dinero no es. Me imagino que se habra gastado ya una buena parte.

Mi objetivo son dos millones, un modesto x10 de mis 200.000. Y no, nada de lambos, putis y yates, comprarme una casa automoma prepper y sobre todo dejar el trabajo y tener tiempo de tener vacaciones enteras con mis hijos.


----------



## Divad (17 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Si te hubieras quedado en Hold con Ether...no serian $100k sino mas de $600k



Llegue a tener 100 ETH, cuando comenzaron a salir las hijas y eth no se movía... diversifique en lo nuevo y algunas con más gracia y otras con menos me han dado rentabilidad

Tengo mi exchange montada 
Just a moment...

También he cometido cagadas y tenido charlas con asiáticos, pero el beneficio que se obtiene es absurdo. Estoy seguro que los chinos lo saben y por eso allí están intentado frenarlos para que no sean los putos amos las siguientes generaciones.


----------



## san_miguel (17 Ene 2018)

carnival dijo:


> ¿A qué hora hiciste la primera transferencia? Con ING, una transferencia internacional llega en el mismo día si la haces antes de las 10:30 de la mañana. Yo nunca he tenido retrasos si las he hecho antes de esa hora, sobre las 15:30 llegan al banco destino.



La hice ayer a las 12:50 pm, la de hoy la he hecho a las 8 am y está tarde estaba en kraken. Me falta la primera.

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## davitin (17 Ene 2018)

Por cierto, esta teniendo lugar un rebote interesante...nos van a devolver ya la pasta?

Fijaos en Neo...con el bitcoin a 10.000$ y esta casi a 135 pavos...si el bitcoin se vuelve a poner a 20k, hasta donde llegara? es una de las monedas menos afectadas por esta ultima "craisis".

---------- Post added 17-ene-2018 at 21:57 ----------




Divad dijo:


> Llegue a tener 100 ETH, cuando comenzaron a salir las hijas y eth no se movía... diversifique en lo nuevo y algunas con más gracia y otras con menos me han dado rentabilidad
> 
> Tengo mi exchange montada
> Just a moment...
> ...



Que es eso de que tienes un exchange? que son "charlas con asiaticos"?

Con todo el respeto, ya se que no hay obligacion, pero uno acaba hasta la polla de los post cripticos, ya que se escribe que se entienda.


----------



## KENSHIN (17 Ene 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> Ayer por la mañana envia una transferencia desde ING a KRAKEN, y aún no ha llegado....Hoy envío otra de un importe menor y llega esta misma tarde...RARO RARO RARO



Yo envié pasta a kraken también, pero el dia 15 por la tarde y todavía nada...anteriormente llegaban antes de 24 horas...


----------



## haruki murakami (17 Ene 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Por cierto, esta teniendo lugar un rebote interesante...nos van a devolver ya la pasta?
> 
> Fijaos en Neo...con el bitcoin a 10.000$ y esta casi a 135 pavos...si el bitcoin se vuelve a poner a 20k, hasta donde llegara? es una de las monedas menos afectadas por esta ultima "craisis".



Tienes razon....el asunto es que si Bitcoin vuelve a tomar relevancia como agujero negro...(ya esta cerca de los 11.000...entonces NEO y demas iran perdiendo la traccion, porque todo el mundo pensara que Bitcoin se estaria yendo a los 50.000...eso sin decirte que nuevos pardillos entrarian de nuevo y alimentarian mas al caiman....despues de eso si crecerian las alts... puede ser un escenario mas.

Tambien puede pasar que sea una trampa...y nos vayamos a los $8.000


----------



## davitin (17 Ene 2018)

Joooodeeeer, ya se que lo he dicho antes pero...subir de 465B a 519b en cuestion de unos pocos minutos es normal?


----------



## CRÁPULA (17 Ene 2018)

Joder, llevo todo el día dándole vueltas a meter algo más antes de las 22:00, pero ahora veo estos rebotes en verde y me echan para atrás


----------



## Divad (17 Ene 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> con el debido respeto al gran forero Divad, mucho mucho dinero no es. Me imagino que se habra gastado ya una buena parte.
> 
> Mi objetivo son dos millones, un modesto x10 de mis 200.000. Y no, nada de lambos, putis y yates, comprarme una casa automoma prepper y sobre todo dejar el trabajo y tener tiempo de tener vacaciones enteras con mis hijos.



Claro que no es mucha y sí he ido gastando ^^, pero de estar remando para poder disfrutar un mes de verano a estar tocándote las pelotas todo un año y seguir en la misma línea ya es un gran paso. Eso sí, exprimiendo el paro incluido ::

Los cálculos mínimos que me salen poniendo solo a dent y dentacoin a $1 son de $8M. Si da el caso que se flipan como de costumbre... pues a seguir sumando ::


----------



## josema82 (17 Ene 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Joooodeeeer, ya se que lo he dicho antes pero...subir de 465B a 519b en cuestion de unos pocos minutos es normal?



¿Bull Trap?


----------



## Divad (17 Ene 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Joooodeeeer, ya se que lo he dicho antes pero...subir de 465B a 519b en cuestion de unos pocos minutos es normal?



Bienvenido a criptolandia donde el creador del juego se lo folla como y cuando quiere ::

Respecto a mi exchange, es la coña de tener tantas chapas en la cartera. Y las charlas con los asiáticos es por las veces que me han retenido las chapas cuando las movía.


----------



## jorge (17 Ene 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> al que dice que estoy troleando, esta es mi cartera actualizada...reconoceras estas monedas que hemos discutido aqui, a ver como he hecho esta lista tan rapido...a ver listillo... y si, esta en ingles, trabajo en una multinacional americana y si un colega mira por encima del hombro asi no sospecha nada... Beneficio neto: 17.233 euros ::
> 
> Coin	Holdings	Units	USD/coin	Total	Portfolio %	Rationale
> ITC	Ledger Custom ICT (Ether)	5669	2.220	12585	4.71%	HODL
> ...



Joderr, te deseo lo mejor sólo por las pelotas que le has puesto, pero corres un riesgo demasiado alto en mi opinión.

Por cierto, en esa carteraza que tienes no veo XLM..


----------



## arras2 (17 Ene 2018)

Todos los movimientos son matemáticamente perfectos. Putos bots la que lían. Además se ven sistoles diastoles curiosas durante la caída.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (17 Ene 2018)

Pués al final se ha quedado una buena noche. Las crías durmiendo, el market cap subiendo...,me voy a entretener con algo y en un par de horitas vuelvo a mirar como va el tema.


----------



## silverwindow (17 Ene 2018)

Para mi lo ideal son 8-12 coins.
Mas es un follon y no puedes estar al loro de todo.


----------



## Patanegra (17 Ene 2018)

jorge dijo:


> Joderr, te deseo lo mejor sólo por las pelotas que le has puesto, pero corres un riesgo demasiado alto en mi opinión.
> 
> Por cierto, en esa carteraza que tienes no veo XLM..



carteraza? la mayoria compradas cerca de maximos a principios de mes...:: :rolleye: 

eso si el pelotazo que hice con Dent/Rai/Vibe compensa la mayoria de las otras perdidas. Tuve XLM, la compre a tres cuartos del maximo y la vendi a 90% del maximo, lo mismo Ripple. Ambas las vendi cuando me enteré por Valdeante que son las monedas del enemigo (los bancos).

No hay monedas buenas o malas para un himberso como yo, solo hay puntos de entrada y salida buenos o malos

---------- Post added 17-ene-2018 at 22:29 ----------




silverwindow dijo:


> Para mi lo ideal son 8-12 coins.
> Mas es un follon y no puedes estar al loro de todo.



tienes razon, me voy a liberar de la morralla que no cumple cuando recupere las perdidas. Eso si, siempre dejare un poco para que no se me quede cara de :: si le da por hacerse un x10 nada mas vender.


----------



## davitin (17 Ene 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Para mi lo ideal son 8-12 coins.
> Mas es un follon y no puedes estar al loro de todo.



Que coño, a mi me mola estar pendiente de varias, si tienes pocas y todas basjas te deprimes, pero si tienes muchas y alguna sube te entretienes mas::


----------



## haruki murakami (17 Ene 2018)

Atencion con Ethereum y NEO..en Kucoin estan diciendo que los retiros de Ethereum estan congestionados...y que es mejor que retiren con NEO...

No se pero parece que eso podria pumpear a NEO...no se que tal sea eso...
El caso es Bitcoin va en camino a los $11.100 de nuevo...Ojo!!!


----------



## davitin (17 Ene 2018)

Joder, pero que hijos de puta, lo mueven a 519, luego lo bajan a 516 y lo vuelven a subir a casi 520...como te creas mano fuerte:: y vendas para recomprar mas bajo te joden vivo, si no vendes tambien::.

P.d: La pagina de coinmarketcap tarda en entrar, deben estar todos los cripto-holders del planeta dandole al f5 a la vez::


----------



## Claudius (17 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Cada vez que entro en el espacio de alguna coin y piden devs, me entran las 7 cagaleras de la muerte.
> 
> Te hacen dudar muy mucho de que lo que llevan entre manos esté minimamente atendido. ( No digo que sea el caso, pues lo desconozco ).



Pues ten miedo porque no hay personal cualificado, que lo sepas. Y el que lo hay no trabaja para otros se montan sus icos.
En Dash, como dato anecdótico, tiene en la universidad de Arizona una beca y cátedra para formar a universitarios de IT en tech. bchain y tener talento cuando terminen. Qué me conste hay 3-4 ya pre-fichajes.


----------



## Neleo (17 Ene 2018)

ahora hacen 24h de la ecatombe de anoche, en breves estara todo en verde en coinmarket


----------



## silverwindow (17 Ene 2018)

BTC esta acabado.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (17 Ene 2018)

Para los que seáis ansias machacando coinmarketcap os recomiendo esta web que actualiza todo en tiempo real.

CoinCap.io

Es una locura de movimiento que roza lo hipnótico.


----------



## plus ultra (17 Ene 2018)

Esta tarde BITTREX a vuelto a abrir el mercado con ARDOR,aun no contabiliza en coinmarket y tambien la veo en Upbit exchange coreano,vuelven a poner en lista a los koreanos? por que balla volumenes,en cuanto figuren ambos va a hacer un x2 en verde.


----------



## prometheus (17 Ene 2018)

Pasamos del _This is the end maifrén_ al
yello oh yeah duffman - YouTube

::


----------



## jorge (17 Ene 2018)

Como ha cambiado la foto.

VAMONOH NIIIÑOOOO!!!!


----------



## Claudius (17 Ene 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Dejando las cotizaciones de lado.
> 
> Dash ficha a un español como jefe de Marketing. Me parece una buena noticia, el tipo ha tenido contacto en el pasado con telefónica Movistar, con TPI, y con otras...
> 
> ...



Me recuerda a cuando Zapatero entró en el gobierno y puso a León en el mapa, invirtiendo en muchas áreas IT siendo hoy la sede del Incibe.

A lo mejor los Dash en los Carrefour hispanos es el principio..


----------



## haruki murakami (17 Ene 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> BTC esta acabado.



Coincido.
Por el momento, bitcoin no sube solo...y lo hacen perder dominancia...o le inyectan una noticia que lo pumpee...o las alts se lo van a comer...


----------



## davitin (17 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Coincido.
> Por el momento, *bitcoin no sube solo*...y lo hacen perder dominancia...o le inyectan una noticia que lo pumpee...o las alts se lo van a comer...



Eso significa que la peña esta confiando tambien en el resto de monedas y no solo en el bitcoño?


----------



## haruki murakami (17 Ene 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Eso significa que la peña esta confiando tambien en el resto de monedas y no solo en el bitcoño?



O los robots jugando con nosotros...creeria que es mas lo de los robots...


----------



## plus ultra (17 Ene 2018)

Al parecer el exchange Upbit tiene alguna alianza con BITTREX,sera alguna forma de saltarse el veto del gobierno?como una filial o algo parecido?


----------



## arras2 (17 Ene 2018)

Bots. Los números son perfectos. Acojonante . A este paso todo queda como estaba antes de la ostia. Eth en camino del 0.1btc de nuevo.


----------



## Claudius (17 Ene 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> en el resto de hilos del bitcoin se estan desconjonando pensando que nos hemos arruinado. Si soy el que peor voy ya que soy el mas nuevo y me he comido esta caida y aun asi he hecho 18.000 euros en poco mas de un mes...que pasara en un mes bueno?



Aquí es cuando habría que subir el post del ROI que puse hace tiempo. Obviamente hablan sin conocimiento de causa.

Hacerse rico, no se, pero ganar dinero no es nada difícil... al año oportunidades como la que ha ocurrido en estas 72h ocurren 2-3 veces, lo difícil es identificarlas y entrar en el momento justo con un 20% de error de timing pero la experiencia te da eso, solo hay que esperar muyyy pacientemente, quien compró xrp a 1$ le está metiendo 30 céntimos. No quieres riesgos, vende? a 100mil eur. son 30mil en 4h. La nómina que muchos querrían tener al año. o a 10mil 3mil... la extra que muchos querrían tener al año.


----------



## Gian Gastone (17 Ene 2018)

si entre todos montamos una ICO con fundamento. Seguro que ganariamos mas pasta y estariamos mas entretenidos.


----------



## RutgerBlume (17 Ene 2018)

Esto es una locura pero me alegro de estar viviendolo. Yo soy joven y veo una enorme oportunidad de encarrilarme la vida...

Como ya dijo alguien por aqui, cada generacion tiene sus oportunidades, la mia parece ser que tiene las criptos.

Ahora HODL a muerte y DENT proveera.


----------



## Mr. Lancho (17 Ene 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> pues que espere un dia mas, mañana llega mi penultimo fiat.



Ole tus huevos Patanegra!
Se paciente please yo de rayas sé bastante pero de otro tipo no de AT, y a mi humilde entender la gráfica de la burbuja es casi igual y no me extrañaría como creo que ha dicho anteriormente Negrofuturo que podemos ver a BTC tocar los 4000$. 
Yo también estoy esperando Fiat sepa a cuentagotas con Kraken.
Creo que tenemos que ser pacientes y tener buena munición preparada.

He vuelto a leer en burbuja desde hacía años y no sé cómo acabé un día por aquí de nuevo, so pena de que no haber sido antes

Gracias a todos por vuestros comentarios, este foro es muy entretenido.

¿Alguien me dice como doy gracias a los comentarios?


----------



## Latunero Incorregible (17 Ene 2018)

Parece que recupera... Por cierto, para controlar la evolución de la cartera al dedillo recomiendo la app Delta, control total e información fidedigna exceptuando con alguna moneda que no salen todos los exchanges en la lista, está para android e ios


Ayuda a no volverse loco con caidas como la última


----------



## Drewcastle (17 Ene 2018)

Yo sigo erre que erre, hasta que no sea mañana por la tarde yo no cantaría victoria.


----------



## StalkerTlön (17 Ene 2018)

Vaya verdor que hay ahora!! Justo me ha llegado hoy algo más de fiat, he comprado abajo y ala!! UP we go!!


----------



## davitin (17 Ene 2018)

Que rabia no haber entrado con fiat fresco, no va a haber otra oportunidad como esta en bastante tiempo, pero bueno, cada uno entra con lo que tiene o puede, no se puede hacer mas.


----------



## Ikkyu (17 Ene 2018)

Esto sera gracias a los chinos de los cojones? Buenas noticias quizas. Ademas los chinos son MUCHOS y muy avariciosos, ademas les encantan estas mierdas, los casinos estan siempre lleno de chinos


----------



## davitin (17 Ene 2018)

Ikkyu dijo:


> Esto sera gracias a los chinos de los cojones? Buenas noticias quizas. Ademas los chinos son MUCHOS y muy avariciosos, ademas les encantan estas mierdas, los casinos estan siempre lleno de chinos



En algun momento una masa de pasta tenia que entrar a recomprar a precio de derribo.


----------



## haruki murakami (17 Ene 2018)

Mr. Lancho dijo:


> Ole tus huevos Patanegra!
> Se paciente please yo de rayas sé bastante pero de otro tipo no de AT, y a mi humilde entender la gráfica de la burbuja es casi igual y no me extrañaría como creo que ha dicho anteriormente Negrofuturo que podemos ver a BTC tocar los 4000$.
> Yo también estoy esperando Fiat sepa a cuentagotas con Kraken.
> Creo que tenemos que ser pacientes y tener buena munición preparada.
> ...



Creo que despues de tener 10 mensajes posteados se te habilita el boton de gracias


----------



## davitin (17 Ene 2018)

Madre mia, no habia visto a verge, con la de peña que habia invertido ahi y se ha ido a 6 centimos.

Neo cae de 150 a 135 dolares con el marketcap global subiendo...posible activacion de agujero negro?


----------



## paketazo (17 Ene 2018)

Drewcastle dijo:


> Yo sigo erre que erre, hasta que no sea mañana por la tarde yo no cantaría victoria.



Yo soy muy receloso tanto en las bajadas como en las subidas, he aprendido a dejar los sentimientos a un lado "en la medida de lo posible"

Aquí el gran aliado aun que odiado, es el USDT, que nadie quiere tener mucho tiempo en cartera.

Esa munición entra en las coins a raudales, y a parte arrastra entrada de nuevo fiat.

Un día lo dije y lo repito ahora de nuevo. Mientras exista el USDT y este esté a la par con USD, este chiringuito no se caerá.

Los que esperan a 4000$ solo deberían verlo si USDT se desintegrase o redujere sustancialmente su valor.

¿cuantos de vosotros estaríais dispuestos a tener en cartera USDT viendo bajadas diarias del 30%?

Pues ahí teneis la respuesta.

Los bots curran con USDT sobre todo, se mueve rápido, y funciona en muchos exchangers con las blue chips.

Pese a todo, esto no será tan fácil como nos pensamos. Gustan mucho de dobles y triples suelos, salidas en falso, trampas de osos y toros...volatilidad extrema al fin y al cabo.

Por cierto, no he tenido tiempo, alguno se ha currado algo de info a cerca de SAFE y el hard fork anunciado para Dash el día 20?

¿Valdrá la pena mover las monedas para reclamarlos y cambiarlos por algo, o los dejamos ahí cuando nos los den, en barbecho?

buenas noches, apagad la luz al salir.


----------



## RutgerBlume (17 Ene 2018)

Pero por que cojones la gente sigue comprando el pedazo de CAGARRO de Tron?? Por queeeee???


----------



## haruki murakami (17 Ene 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Yo soy muy receloso tanto en las bajadas como en las subidas, he aprendido a dejar los sentimientos a un lado "en la medida de lo posible"
> 
> Aquí el gran aliado aun que odiado, es el USDT, que nadie quiere tener mucho tiempo en cartera.
> 
> ...



Completamente deacuerdo...esta subida esta planeada tambien por los bots...en este momento mas de uno podria quedar pillado....ojo mucho ojo...que nos pueden mandar para abajo en menos de unas horas


----------



## iaGulin (17 Ene 2018)

Mr. Lancho dijo:


> Ole tus huevos Patanegra!
> Se paciente please yo de rayas sé bastante pero de otro tipo no de AT, y a mi humilde entender la gráfica de la burbuja es casi igual y no me extrañaría como creo que ha dicho anteriormente Negrofuturo que podemos ver a BTC tocar los 4000$.
> Yo también estoy esperando Fiat sepa a cuentagotas con Kraken.
> Creo que tenemos que ser pacientes y tener buena munición preparada.
> ...



Me pasaba lo mismo al principio xD
Después de unos cuantos días/mensajes, te aparecerá la opción por donde sale lo de "Citar".


----------



## Claudius (17 Ene 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Por cierto, no he tenido tiempo, alguno se ha currado algo de info a cerca de SAFE y el hard fork anunciado para Dash el día 20?
> 
> ¿Valdrá la pena mover las monedas para reclamarlos y cambiarlos por algo, o los dejamos ahí cuando nos los den, en barbecho?
> 
> buenas noches, apagad la luz al salir.



No muevas, como en el del eth, sacarán la foto en el fork y en marzo-abril dicen que iban a distribuir.
Ya irán saliendo noticias.


----------



## davitin (17 Ene 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Yo soy muy receloso tanto en las bajadas como en las subidas, he aprendido a dejar los sentimientos a un lado "en la medida de lo posible"
> 
> Aquí el gran aliado aun que odiado, es el USDT, que nadie quiere tener mucho tiempo en cartera.
> 
> ...



Por eso, lo unico que funciona para escapar de esas estrategias es el hold...ellos que muevan la pasta como quieran, al final vuelve a subir, y si tu tienes tu pasta en hold no le pueden poner las garras encima...esto funciona, y si no que se lo digan a los holders de bitcoin, eth, dash, y un monton mas, ganar se puede ganar, pero no hay que alimentar a los bots.


----------



## Patanegra (17 Ene 2018)

los bots se han olvidado de Aragon (ANT) que sube menos que la morralla, merece la pena cambiar unos pocos ETH por ANT? el fiat no me llega hasta mañana salvo el que envié en paracaidas (VISA), sin embargo mis paracaidistas llegaron demasiado pronto y fueron barridos por los bots asesinos.


----------



## EDV (17 Ene 2018)

Claudius dijo:


> No muevas, como en el del eth, sacarán la foto en el fork y en marzo-abril dicen que iban a distribuir.
> Ya irán saliendo noticias.



¿Y si las tienes en una ledger también es válido dejarlas sin mover?


----------



## Patanegra (17 Ene 2018)

a estas horas se van a la cama satisfechos de vernos "arruinados" los foreros con depositos del Santander a 0.75% porque solo tenemos BTC y todos compramos a 20.000 USD/BTC )


----------



## haruki murakami (17 Ene 2018)

lo dicho...vamos de nuevo en reversa...
Bots.. dejando pillados a muchos!
Seria bueno que testearamos los 8.000 en Bitcoin y dejemos tanta joda...


----------



## Atheist (17 Ene 2018)

Estoy un poco decepcionado por ver que el sentir generar del hilo se está moviendo con los vaivenes de la cotización sin pararse a mirar las cosas con frialdad. Ya sé que hay mucha pasta en juego, tanto en las subidas como en las bajadas, pero parecemos tontitos pensando que hoy tenemos esto y ayer aquello sin pararnos a pensar en lo que tendremos cuando este invento se consolide. Si queremos llevarnos un trozo del pastel tenemos que dejar de ser tan emocionalmente dependientes del sino del mercado.

Respecto a lo que estamos viendo, si BTC se fuera a ir a los 8k->4k, entraría totalmente dentro de la lógica que hubiera un dead cat bounce como puede estar siendo este entre medias.

¿Que puede haber tocado suelo y vuelve otra vez la fiesta? Pues no lo sé, pero si el suelo lo ha hecho aquí yo ya no entiendo nada. La mejor decisión, en cualquiera de los casos, es no hacer nada que sea fruto de la euforia o la desolacion.


----------



## haruki murakami (17 Ene 2018)

Claudius, que va a decir Ryan Taylor manana sobre DASH...? Algunos adelantos que sepas? a ver si nos montamos a DASH antes?


----------



## Patanegra (17 Ene 2018)

que no vendemos cabrones

Cider Apple Tree Shaking https://www.facebook.com/lenevansandson - YouTube


----------



## haruki murakami (17 Ene 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Ten Paz, y ciencia.



Yo estoy tranquilo...no me he movido en mis posiciones.


----------



## coque42 (17 Ene 2018)

A mi me encantan estas bajadas porque son rebajas, hay que aprovechar para cebarse. Estas ostias que pegan las criptomonedas de vez en cuando son cosa de las Whales que quieren pillar barato, aunque no os digo nada que no sepais. ARRIBA NEO, GAS TRON Y ONION!!!!!


----------



## wililon (17 Ene 2018)

RutgerBlume dijo:


> Pero por que cojones la gente sigue comprando el pedazo de CAGARRO de Tron?? Por queeeee???



Cuando el CEO de una empresa tecnológica es empresario en lugar de ingeniero huye. Mi impresión es que el Sun ese es la versión china de Genaro el de gowex


----------



## Claudius (18 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Claudius, que va a decir Ryan Taylor manana sobre DASH...? Algunos adelantos que sepas? a ver si nos montamos a DASH antes?



i don nou
jeje, Todo a la bola azul, gira la ruleta.


----------



## Patanegra (18 Ene 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Fuera; el mercado es otra vez vuestro.



pues a currarselo mejor, quiero ver mañana por la tarde una market cap de menos de 400.


----------



## Patanegra (18 Ene 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> No me extrañaría que volviese a bajar o estuviese meses apalancada... Yo si veo tal caída y tengo dinero fresco no entraría mientras viese tanto revuelo.



tambien podria ser que oscilase meses en una banda de entre 400 y 700 market cap.


----------



## emere (18 Ene 2018)

Divad dijo:


> Claro que no es mucha y sí he ido gastando ^^, pero de estar remando para poder disfrutar un mes de verano a estar tocándote las pelotas todo un año y seguir en la misma línea ya es un gran paso. Eso sí, *exprimiendo el paro incluido* ::
> 
> Los cálculos mínimos que me salen poniendo solo a dent y dentacoin a $1 son de $8M. Si da el caso que se flipan como de costumbre... pues a seguir sumando ::



Ya me dirás como lo conseguiste XD, en mi sector hace falta gente siempre (pagando poco, claro) y aunque te toques las bolas no te echan ni patrás (lo he visto, yo no lo hago porque no valgo para eso), prefieren tenerte en hold una vez que ya has firmado que buscar fuera. Aunque estes al 10% de productividad, he llegado a ver a uno sacarse una oposición mientras "curraba"


----------



## davitin (18 Ene 2018)

emere dijo:


> Ya me dirás como lo conseguiste XD, en mi sector hace falta gente siempre (pagando poco, claro) y aunque te toques las bolas no te echan ni patrás (lo he visto, yo no lo hago porque no valgo para eso), prefieren tenerte en hold una vez que ya has firmado que buscar fuera. Aunque estes al 10% de productividad, *he llegado a ver a uno sacarse una oposición mientras "curraba"*



Segurata? reconozco a los del gremio.


----------



## emere (18 Ene 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Segurata? reconozco a los del gremio.



nop! Pero tomo nota! xD
típico subcontratado, mientras el cliente pague y tu subcontrata cobre, tu te llevas la tercera parte y aquí paz y después gloria. Eso si que son 'fees' ::


----------



## Divad (18 Ene 2018)

emere dijo:


> Ya me dirás como lo conseguiste XD, en mi sector hace falta gente siempre (pagando poco, claro) y aunque te toques las bolas no te echan ni patrás (lo he visto, yo no lo hago porque no valgo para eso), prefieren tenerte en hold una vez que ya has firmado que buscar fuera. Aunque estes al 10% de productividad, he llegado a ver a uno sacarse una oposición mientras "curraba"



Llevo denunciando a las empresas desde 2010
https://www.linkedin.com/in/david-ln-5922a781/

Por cesión ilegal de trabajadores, categoría profesional y despido improcedente
Cesión ilegal de trabajadores por contratas y subcontratas.

Ni listas negras ni pollas, a IECISA los he denunciado dos veces...

Eso sí, tras presentar el papeleo luego te queda hacer hold y antes del día de juicio negocias las cantidades...

La última fue Ricoh y entre el paro + los extras + las criptos... voy haciendo


----------



## emere (18 Ene 2018)

Divad dijo:


> Llevo denunciando a las empresas desde 2010
> https://www.linkedin.com/in/david-ln-5922a781/
> 
> Por cesión ilegal de trabajadores, categoría profesional y despido improcedente
> ...



Chapó :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:
Por cierto, tu LinkedIN es lo mejor xD


----------



## species8472 (18 Ene 2018)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> si entre todos montamos una ICO con fundamento. Seguro que ganariamos mas pasta y estariamos mas entretenidos.



Pues yo tengo una idea chula, aunque no idea de como poder ponerla en marcha

---------- Post added 18-ene-2018 at 00:55 ----------

El agujero negro se va activar en breves. Ya han sorbido los euros de los últimos pardillos y saben que tirarlo mucho más puede poner en riesgo la entrada de nuevos por que se asusten. Esto no ha terminado, hace escasamente un mes entraba dinero a paladas en bloques tan grandes que estaba claro que no eran tíos de a pie con sus ahorros. Y ya han preparado a la masa para que esta vez se crea que es la buena y que ellos no se quedan sin su trozo de pastel. En Febrero de vuelta en los 20.000 y para Junio por encima de los 60.000


----------



## Mr. Lancho (18 Ene 2018)

Atheist dijo:


> Estoy un poco decepcionado por ver que el sentir generar del hilo se está moviendo con los vaivenes de la cotización sin pararse a mirar las cosas con frialdad. Ya sé que hay mucha pasta en juego, tanto en las subidas como en las bajadas, pero parecemos tontitos pensando que hoy tenemos esto y ayer aquello sin pararnos a pensar en lo que tendremos cuando este invento se consolide. Si queremos llevarnos un trozo del pastel tenemos que dejar de ser tan emocionalmente dependientes del sino del mercado.
> 
> Respecto a lo que estamos viendo, si BTC se fuera a ir a los 8k->4k, entraría totalmente dentro de la lógica que hubiera un dead cat bounce como puede estar siendo este entre medias.
> 
> ¿Que puede haber tocado suelo y vuelve otra vez la fiesta? Pues no lo sé, pero si el suelo lo ha hecho aquí yo ya no entiendo nada. La mejor decisión, en cualquiera de los casos, es no hacer nada que sea fruto de la euforia o la desolacion.



Como todavía no tengo habilitado el botón de gracias te las doy por aquí porque suscribo tu comentario totalmente.


----------



## species8472 (18 Ene 2018)

Pienso que aún le queda cuerda al menos hasta verano-otoño. Luego ya si que pegará el petardazo definitivo y todo se irá al cuerno...durante unos años, porque será como en 2014 que al calor del desinflar el bitcoin surgían casi en silencio cosas como Ethereum o Dash. Y en 2020 cuando vuelva el bitcoin y con el muchas blockchain delas que hacen cosas ya funcionando la gente se dará cuenta que de burbuja nada. Porque un burbuja muere una vez, no decenas como la blockchain, si muere y revive una y otra vez es que hay utilidad, y si hay utilidad hay futuro

Por cierto Bitcoin no sé, pero Ethereum como arregle sus problemas de escalabilidad no tiene precio prácticamente en sentido literal.


----------



## stiff upper lip (18 Ene 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Viendo vuestra euforia, estoy recalculando las posiciones para vender todo.... otra vez.
> 
> Y he abierto posiciones,... cuando lo he escrito en el hilo... entre 5 y 10 minutos después.
> 
> ...



O ir a largo, algunos no tenemos el tiempo para estar pegados a esto todo el día. Yo creo que esto aún está en fase temprana. La experiencia anterior es que estos barridos son comunes, y luego rebota mas alto. Tampoco tengo los conocimientos para hacer el timing necesario.

Y si no... bueno en mi caso es un riesgo calculado, lo di todo por perdido nada más meterlo, por lo que no tengo realmente nada que perder.

---------- Post added 18-ene-2018 at 01:42 ----------




Negrofuturo dijo:


> ¿Ese pensamiento está fundado en algo? o es el que le viene bien a sus planes y a su hold?
> 
> Ha perdido BTc el primer nivel relevante, el siguiente es 7500, el siguiente otro 1.618 más abajo. Un rebote es un rebote...
> 
> ...



Y dónde está el At the Money dichoso? ATM


----------



## Divad (18 Ene 2018)

Divad dijo:


> Claro que no es mucha y sí he ido gastando ^^, pero de estar remando para poder disfrutar un mes de verano a estar tocándote las pelotas todo un año y seguir en la misma línea ya es un gran paso. Eso sí, exprimiendo el paro incluido ::
> 
> Los cálculos mínimos que me salen poniendo solo a dent y dentacoin a $1 son de $8M. Si da el caso que se flipan como de costumbre... pues a seguir sumando ::



Como mola el top :XX: 



Me descojoné al verlas, pero verlas crecer es un descojone continuo :XX:

Proyectos únicos y ligados a la madre ETH. Pelotazo garantizado, sin datos no tienes internet y tras un zasca necesitas un dentista... 

14/04/17
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showpost.php?p=19171511&postcount=64


Divad dijo:


> La mafia que lleva eones sodomizando al Ser Humano y en la nueva actualización​ van de la mano...
> 
> Alguien más ve lo fácil que es ganar dinero con ETH?



Se acaban las rebajas! :Baile:


----------



## davitin (18 Ene 2018)

No quiero ni pensar en todos los pardillos a los que han desplumado y dejado en pelota picada con el panico, que hijos de puta.

Los que hemos aguantado hoy, tenemos altas probabilidades de alcanzar nuestro objetivo final, hoy lo he visto, estamos, literalmente, por encima del juego de los bots y las ballenas, sus caretas de la pelicula "Scream" de plastico cutre de los chinos ya no nos asustan, somos como el Profesor Livinstone bostezando ante los aspavientos del brujo de la tribu que intenta acojonarlo::.

Muchos aun no lo sabeis, pero* YA HEMOS GANADO*::


----------



## haruki murakami (18 Ene 2018)

Señores estoy usando *Basic Attention* para *darles tokens a los youtubers *que me gustan...y algunas paginas como *wikipedia*, y porsupuesto tambien inclui a *burbuja.info*!! los quiero desde Colombia!!

No es que esté dando mis tokens (ni loco...solo tengo 1.500)...lo que pasa es que con Brave (navegador)..los de BAT estan dando tokens para que los repartas a las paginas que te gustan...los de BAT se encargan de darle los tokens a las paginas... no se como!!

Solo hay que usar el browser de Basic Attention que molaaa muchooooo!! me ha encantado...ya puedo ver videos sin publicidad!!! y ya no veo banners...todo es genial...es bastante rapido tambien...

Edito: el browser se llama Brave. Descargenselo!! mola mucho..mucho mucho!!


----------



## stiff upper lip (18 Ene 2018)

http://https:/tsTGnneg3Gc


davitin dijo:


> No quiero ni pensar en todos los pardillos a los que han desplumado y dejado en pelota picada con el panico, que hijos de puta.
> 
> Los que hemos aguantado hoy, tenemos altas probabilidades de alcanzar nuestro objetivo final, hoy lo he visto, estamos, literalmente, por encima del juego de los bots y las ballenas, sus caretas de la pelicula "Scream" de plastico cutre de los chinos ya no nos asustan, somos como el Profesor Livinstone bostezando ante los aspavientos del brujo de la tribu que intenta acojonarlo::.
> 
> Muchos aun no lo sabeis, pero* YA HEMOS GANADO*::



jajaja, pero precaución, no quiero parafrasear al Señor Lobo de Pulp Fiction.


[YOUTUBE]tsTGnneg3Gc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## davitin (18 Ene 2018)

Estoy mirando el historico de coinmarketcap y estoy flipando...el 7 de noviembre del 2017 teniamos un marketcap global de 197b de dolares...justo dos meses despues, el 7 de enero del 2018, llegamos a un maximo de 828b, en dos meses escasos se cuadruplico el marketcap global...

Sii miramos mas atras la cosa es mucho mas brutal....del 7 de enero del 2017 al 7 de enero del 2018, exactamente en un año, el marketcap global paso de algo mas de 15b de dolares a los 828b de dolares antes mencionados...esto nos da un x55 en un año, globalmente...

Bueno, todo esto ya lo sabiamos todos, pero coño, uno lo tiene en la mente, pero luego lo ves con cifras exactas y alucinas...que puede significar esto? os imaginais tan solo un x10 durante el 2018 en las cifras globales de criptos? ya sabeis, elegid bien las fichas, holdear y este 2018 nos forramos todos.


----------



## san_miguel (18 Ene 2018)

Ya está Kraken con su error 520


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit (18 Ene 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> Ya está Kraken con su error 520



el flujo es importante para lo mierda de plataforma que es


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (18 Ene 2018)

Acaba de llegarme puntual la SEPA a coinbase pero me pica entrar ahora viendo cómo estaba la cosa ayer. Imagino que como yo habrá más de uno. ¿Qué haríais, esperar algun otro hueco o entrar ya?. Yo me inclino por lo primero pero vuestros consejos son muy bienvenidos.


----------



## Oso Amoroso (18 Ene 2018)

Ya esta Coss.io de nuevo abierto asi que es probable qeu su moneda suba bastante en las proximas horas, tambien por el hecho de que como todas se ha pegado una hostia barbara, claro( aunque ésta todavia mas).........aunque cada vez me entran mas dudas a medio/largo plazo, demasiadas pretensiones para un "equipo" que a tenor de lo qeu se ve por reddit y Telegram parecen salidos recientes del parvulario, ya veremos, ya veremos......


----------



## orbeo (18 Ene 2018)

Me-llamo-PEPE dijo:


> Acaba de llegarme puntual la SEPA a coinbase pero me pica entrar ahora viendo cómo estaba la cosa ayer. Imagino que como yo habrá más de uno. ¿Qué haríais, esperar algun otro hueco o entrar ya?. Yo me inclino por lo primero pero vuestros consejos son muy bienvenidos.



Puede ser que compres ahora y baje un poco antes de empezar a subir, por lo que estarías X tiempo en rojo.

O puede que no compres, empiece a subir y para cuándo entres te pierdas X subida. Además que una vez dentro te podría pasar lo mismo del punto anterior.

Yo entraría ya y a seguir foreando.


----------



## Pablosca (18 Ene 2018)

Me-llamo-PEPE dijo:


> Acaba de llegarme puntual la SEPA a coinbase pero me pica entrar ahora viendo cómo estaba la cosa ayer. Imagino que como yo habrá más de uno. ¿Qué haríais, esperar algun otro hueco o entrar ya?. Yo me inclino por lo primero pero vuestros consejos son muy bienvenidos.



La mía también acaba de llegar. La tengo en Ethereum lista para entrar a la espera de cómo evolucionen los dos próximos días. Las oscilaciones son tan enormes que no me importa perderme el primer pump. Buenos días!


----------



## davitin (18 Ene 2018)

Me-llamo-PEPE dijo:


> Acaba de llegarme puntual la SEPA a coinbase pero me pica entrar ahora viendo cómo estaba la cosa ayer. Imagino que como yo habrá más de uno. ¿Qué haríais, esperar algun otro hueco o entrar ya?. Yo me inclino por lo primero pero vuestros consejos son muy bienvenidos.



Lo mismo intentan otra bajada pero no se...ahora mismo tienes cosas interesantes un 30% mas baratas de lo que estaban hace 48h, y aunque bajen no creo que rompan el suelo anterior ni de coña, en ese limite ya solo estan los holders fanaticos.

---------- Post added 18-ene-2018 at 08:55 ----------

Ahora bajando ligeramente...estos bots-iluminatis son tipos duros, pero nosotros mas.

Bueno chicos, yo me voy a sobar, que como estoy con los turnos nocturnos no duermo por la noche ni cuando libro, espero despertar a la hora de comer y que los billetes me lleguen hasta las rodillas::


----------



## Registrador (18 Ene 2018)

Como decían los espartanos, de las batallas hay que volver con el escudo o sobre el.

HODL hasta la luna.


----------



## san_miguel (18 Ene 2018)

Me-llamo-PEPE dijo:


> Acaba de llegarme puntual la SEPA a coinbase pero me pica entrar ahora viendo cómo estaba la cosa ayer. Imagino que como yo habrá más de uno. ¿Qué haríais, esperar algun otro hueco o entrar ya?. Yo me inclino por lo primero pero vuestros consejos son muy bienvenidos.



¿Cuanto te ha tardado?

Yo compraría KMD


----------



## tigrecito (18 Ene 2018)

yo tengo otro volquete de fiat en camino, espero que llegue hoy, me pregunto que elegir entre tanta rebaja para HODL y estrenar el ledger con las que sean compatibles, teniendo en cuenta la purga que puede venir...
Ahora llevo IOTA, XRP, ETH, TRX, XRB y ADA, aparte de algun chicharro que no se si levantará
Habia pensado en NEO, ENG, PIVX y QASH por el comportamiento que han tenido antes del crash y por ser proyectos con enjundia, por mi escaso conocimiento.... se aceptan sugerencias


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (18 Ene 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Lo mismo intentan otra bajada pero no se...ahora mismo tienes cosas interesantes un 30% mas baratas de lo que estaban hace 48h, y aunque bajen no creo que rompan el suelo anterior ni de coña, en ese limite ya solo estan los holders fanaticos.





davitin dijo:


> Estoy mirando el historico de coinmarketcap y estoy flipando...el 7 de noviembre del 2017 teniamos un marketcap global de 197b de dolares...justo dos meses despues, el 7 de enero del 2018, llegamos a un maximo de 828b, en dos meses escasos se cuadruplico el marketcap global...
> 
> Sii miramos mas atras la cosa es mucho mas brutal....del 7 de enero del 2017 al 7 de enero del 2018, exactamente en un año, el marketcap global paso de algo mas de 15b de dolares a los 828b de dolares antes mencionados...esto nos da un x55 en un año, globalmente...
> 
> Bueno, todo esto ya lo sabiamos todos, pero coño, uno lo tiene en la mente, pero luego lo ves con cifras exactas y alucinas...que puede significar esto? os imaginais tan solo un x10 durante el 2018 en las cifras globales de criptos? ya sabeis, elegid bien las fichas, holdear y este 2018 nos forramos todos.





Gracias por los consejos y aporte estadístico. No me he comido mucho más la cabeza y teniendo en cuenta lo que comenta Davitin + una visión global de todas las variables a las que podemos acceder leyendo aquí y allá creo que da igual meterse ahora, mañana o dentro de un rato si nuestro objetivo es el hold a medio o largo plazo. He entrado vía ETH a 940$ y ahí me quedo de momento para olvidarme de este tema y centrarme en la vida real. Soy consciente que habrán más turbulencias y el rojo va a ser un color con el que vamos a tener que convivir una temporada esperando que un día de estos florezca el follaje verde y abundante en la pradera para todos los que andamos intentando pastar por estos lares 

---------- Post added 18-ene-2018 at 10:02 ----------




san_miguel dijo:


> ¿Cuanto te ha tardado?
> 
> Yo compraría KMD



La SEPA salió de ayer sobre las 11 y esta mañana a las 7,59 ya tenía el depósito. Hace dos semanas hice lo mismo y me tardo igual.


----------



## RuiKi84 (18 Ene 2018)

En esta bajada nos han abierto el culo bien, pero veo a la gente que hay dentro aguantado el chaparrón y otra mucha gente deseando entrar pillando rebajas, ya veremos como se da el día ...


----------



## san_miguel (18 Ene 2018)

Me-llamo-PEPE dijo:


> Gracias por los consejos y aporte estadístico. No me he comido mucho más la cabeza y teniendo en cuenta lo que comenta Davitin + una visión global de todas las variables a las que podemos acceder leyendo aquí y allá creo que da igual meterse ahora, mañana o dentro de un rato si nuestro objetivo es el hold a medio o largo plazo. He entrado vía ETH a 940$ y ahí me quedo de momento para olvidarme de este tema y centrarme en la vida real. Soy consciente que habrán más turbulencias y el rojo va a ser un color con el que vamos a tener que convivir una temporada esperando que un día de estos florezca el follaje verde y abundante en la pradera para todos los que andamos intentando pastar por estos lares
> 
> ---------- Post added 18-ene-2018 at 10:02 ----------
> 
> ...





Coinbase no? Empiezo a cansarme ya de kraken


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (18 Ene 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> Coinbase no? Empiezo a cansarme ya de kraken



Sí, por kraken ni me he asomado viendo lo que hay. Coinbase también tuvo sus dos semanas negras con atascos gordos en reflejar SEPAS y darle salida a las criptos, pero creo que ahora mismo son los más fiables para mover fiat en 24h.


----------



## san_miguel (18 Ene 2018)

Yo creo que mañana puede volver a bajar hasta los 8500 aprox...y de ahí espero que rebote.







---------- Post added 18-ene-2018 at 09:29 ----------

Opciones que puede tomar


----------



## Cayo Marcio (18 Ene 2018)

Bitconnect no cerraba? pues sube como un demonio...


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (18 Ene 2018)

parece que escampa, los follafiat ya pueden esconderse hasta el año que viene


----------



## Claudius (18 Ene 2018)

El periódico The Sun
Dash price and how to buy

---------- Post added 18-ene-2018 at 11:09 ----------




haruki murakami dijo:


> Señores estoy usando *Basic Attention* para *darles tokens a los youtubers *que me gustan...y algunas paginas como *wikipedia*, y porsupuesto tambien inclui a *burbuja.info*!! los quiero desde Colombia!!
> 
> No es que esté dando mis tokens (ni loco...solo tengo 1.500)...lo que pasa es que con Brave (navegador)..los de BAT estan dando tokens para que los repartas a las paginas que te gustan...los de BAT se encargan de darle los tokens a las paginas... no se como!!
> 
> ...



Deberíais migrar a Brave browser, ya que a parte lo que ha dicho haruki, BAT es el más rápido, y tener unos BAT token.


----------



## Piotr (18 Ene 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> Ya está Kraken con su error 520



Yo creo que el modelo de sus servidores es el mismo que el de burbuja.info.

De todos modos, viendo com ha evoluacionado en las últimas horas el mercado, podemos tomar esto como buena señal de entrada de fiat...


----------



## juli (18 Ene 2018)

US Rating Agency will issue letter grades on Cryptocurrencies next week - Ripple XRP News

-----------------------------

Desde Marzo en vigor ( Sin obligación de residir fisicamente allí y libre de tasas hasta 2023 ) :

Belarus recognizes cryptocurrencies in bid to become bitcoin haven


----------



## arras2 (18 Ene 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Buen dato ese 15B
> 
> Prueba a multiplicarlo:
> 
> ...



He estado intentando descansar pero el cortisol a mi me mata, y no por la bajada general, si no por mis cagadas . Mira que estoy delgado, pero la grasilla en la barriga por el cortisol no me la quito ni a tiros .

Es jodidamente hipnótico ver como se mueve todo tan matemáticamente perfecto. Me perturba mentalmente como algo que parece tan aleatorio se mueva de manera tan precisa globalmente. Justo en un año 8 saltos de la serie de fibonacci.

15B el 7 de enero
30B el 24 de abril (3,5 meses)
45B el 5 de mayo (2 semanas)
75B el 22 de mayo (2 semanas)
120B el 8 de agosto (2,5 meses)
195B el 3 de noviembre (3 meses)
315B el 29 de noviembre (3 semanas)
510B el 13 de diciembre (2 semanas)
825B el 7 de enero (3 semanas)

Viendo esto, parece que ahora tocará unos meses hasta llegar al siguiente escalón (1,3 billones), quizá un par de meses o tres, o quizá más, por que tres saltos seguidos en tramos de semanas debe ser difícil de digerir :XX:.

---------- Post added 18-ene-2018 at 11:43 ----------




san_miguel dijo:


> ¿Cuanto te ha tardado?
> 
> Yo compraría KMD



¿La dominas KMD? últimamente está que da pena su cotización, yo tengo una pillada considerable, y eso que compré en la mitad de la corrección de su último pump. Parece que es un proyecto prometedor y ambicioso, pero está aletargado. Supongo que el swap de BTCD ha afectado a su cotización, ya que salía mejor pillar BTCD y cambiarlo por 50kmd que pillar 50kmd.


----------



## juli (18 Ene 2018)

QUé mal rollito ver el subforo "CRIPTOMONEDAS" on top, justo a continuación del de "BURBUJA INMOBILAIIA".


----------



## arras2 (18 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> QUé mal rollito ver el subforo "CRIPTOMONEDAS" on top, justo a continuación del de "BURBUJA INMOBILAIIA".


----------



## san_miguel (18 Ene 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> He estado intentando descansar pero el cortisol a mi me mata, y no por la bajada general, si no por mis cagadas . Mira que estoy delgado, pero la grasilla en la barriga por el cortisol no me la quito ni a tiros .
> 
> Es jodidamente hipnótico ver como se mueve todo tan matemáticamente perfecto. Me perturba mentalmente como algo que parece tan aleatorio se mueva de manera tan precisa globalmente. Justo en un año 8 saltos de la serie de fibonacci.
> 
> ...



Aguantala, debería valer 100 a final de año, no te arrepentirás, junto con PIVX y ZRX.


----------



## juli (18 Ene 2018)

TaaS Contributes 500 ETH to FuzeX, Integrating Cryptocurrencies and Traditional Assets Into a


*TaaS contribuye 500 ETH a FuzeX, integrando criptomonedas y activos tradicionales en una única tarjeta electrónica inteligente*

14 de enero de 2018 - Kiev, Ucrania - Token-as-a-Service (TaaS), el primer fondo cerrado tokenizado dedicado a los activos de blockchain, anunció hoy su contribución de 500 ETH a la venta de tokens de FuzeX , un sistema vinculando criptomonedas y activos tradicionales a través de una única solución de pago.

FuzeX es una compañía de tecnología financiera que interrumpe la industria de soluciones de pago con una innovadora tarjeta electrónica. A través del revolucionario sistema FuzeX, los criptoassets, las tarjetas de crédito, las tarjetas de débito y las tarjetas de recompensas se integran en una sola tarjeta inteligente. La tarjeta FuzeX ofrece cryptoasset en tiempo real a las tasas de cambio fijas. Como parte del Ecosistema FuzeX , FuzeX Exchange (o un intercambio de socios de terceros) aceptará varios criptoassets y emisores de pagos (que luego pagarán a los comerciantes) en monedas fiduciarias locales. Esto significa que al usar la tarjeta FuzeX, los clientes pueden gastar sus criptoasistencias en cualquier momento y en cualquier lugar.

El CEO de FuzeX, Andrew Bae, dijo: "Estamos realmente agradecidos por la contribución del Fondo TaaS. Hemos recaudado un total de 20,000 ETH durante nuestra venta privada, y el hecho de que TaaS sea parte de eso es fantástico. Estamos ansiosos de trabajar estrechamente con TaaS en el futuro, ya que realmente valoramos los aportes y consejos del equipo. La colaboración con TaaS nos ayuda a mejorar el valor que aportamos a nuestras comunidades, y podemos lograr una mayor adopción de criptomonedas en la vida cotidiana ". 

Con el fin de llevar la visión completa y la solución al mercado, FuzeX está lanzando su evento Token Generation (TGE). La venta privada de FuzeX logró recaudar 20,000 ETH. La preventa de FuzeX comienza el 15 de enero de 2018 00:00 GMT. Durante la preventa de un mes, FuzeX se compromete a alcanzar su límite máximo de 40,000 ETH.

Ruslan Gavrilyuk, cofundador y presidente de TaaS, dijo: "El equipo FuzeX ya ha comercializado con éxito más de 30.000 tarjetas Fuze, que incluyen una banda magnética dinámica. La nueva tarjeta FuzeX también presenta una integración de criptomonedas que se agrega a su valor como un método de pago de estreno. La contribución a este importante proyecto y la adición de sus tokens a la cartera del Fondo TaaS nos beneficiará a todos ". 

La contribución de TaaS Fund a FuzeX se produce poco después de que las dos organizaciones entraron en una asociación , en la que la amplia red de TaaS y su conocimiento de la industria de cifrado sería una contribución inestimable al desarrollo de FuzeX. Este acuerdo refleja el alto nivel de confianza del equipo de TaaS en FuzeX y su nueva solución de pago, vinculando los activos de blockchain y el financiamiento tradicional, e impulsando la interoperabilidad tan necesaria.

Esto marca la quinta contribución del Evento de Generación de Token (TGE) del TaaS Fund durante el tercer trimestre totalmente operativo, que finaliza el 1 de febrero de 2018. Hasta ahora, TaaS contribuyó con 210 ETH a SmartOne , un mercado de soluciones legales para blockchain empresa, 350 ETH a DMarket , la primera plataforma de juego cruzado en blockchain, 350 ETH a DreamTeam , una solución todo en uno basada en blockchain para equipos Esports, y 300 ETH a Neuromation , el mercado universal de desarrollo de redes neuronales.

Durante el segundo trimestre totalmente operativo, finalizado el 1 de noviembre, TaaS contribuyó con un total de 1 millón de USD (T) equivalente a 6 TGE, generando ganancias de capital de 5,5 millones USD (T) equivalentes y produciendo un ROA del 72% durante este tiempo.

Durante el primer trimestre completamente operativo, que finalizó el 1 de agosto, TaaS contribuyó con un total de 3 millones de USD (T) equivalente a 11 TGE, generando un ROA del 61% . El token de TaaS se está comercializando actualmente en Livecoin , Orderbook , EtherDelta , HitBTC , Liqui y CoinExchange al precio de 10,29 USD (T) equivalente por TAAS.
Acerca de FuzeX:

FuzeX es una tarjeta electrónica segura y conveniente con un chip EMV. Tiene capacidad para hasta 30 tarjetas de crédito, débito o regalo, y puede almacenar hasta 15 cuentas de criptomoneda, 10 tarjetas de crédito o débito y 5 tarjetas de recompensa, todo en una sola tarjeta electrónica. Las tasas de cambio en tiempo real permiten a los usuarios gastar criptomonedas en cualquier momento y en cualquier lugar. La autenticación de dos factores, la prevención de pérdidas y un código clave en la tarjeta ofrecen a los usuarios la tranquilidad de gastar de forma segura. La sencilla aplicación de monedero móvil de FuzeX permite a los usuarios pasar por criptomonedas, débito, crédito y cuentas de recompensa en una pantalla de E-Paper para seleccionar su método preferido de pago. La tarjeta FuzeX incluso tiene servicios de localización Bluetooth, por lo que los usuarios pueden encontrar una tarjeta perdida. Como parte de la colección Team Favorites de indiegogo.com, la campaña FuzeX recaudó más de $ 2.3M USD el 13 de julio de 2017, superando con mucho su objetivo de financiación en un 4310%. La preventa de FuzeX comienza el 15 de enero de 2018. Para obtener más información, visite: FuzeX


_____________________________________

*
edit : * EL "social" de TAAS en coinmarketcap es una bomba de noticias jugosas contínuas, apabullante. (Tratos preferenciales en presale, himbersiones en Tokens, Premios , invitaciones a conferencias...una referencia cripto , TAAS )

Moneda infravalorada como hay un diox...

En cuanto acabe la locura de mudanza en la que estoy metido, me voy a empollar s fondo este Token sin duda alguna.


----------



## arras2 (18 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> TaaS Contributes 500 ETH to FuzeX, Integrating Cryptocurrencies and Traditional Assets Into a
> 
> 
> *TaaS contribuye 500 ETH a FuzeX, integrando criptomonedas y activos tradicionales en una única tarjeta electrónica inteligente*
> ...



El supply es clitoridiano D), 67 millones de cap y por lo que se lee, gente interesada en la tecnología y no sólo pegar pelotazo tipo tron. Voy a leer un poco sobre ello a ver si entiendo para que sirve o qué pretende aportar.

Edito: Por lo que veo, habrá más cantidad de tokens, 101 millones más.

PD: Eng en modo avión de nuevo. Puta bida ser pobre. Como me hubiera gustado pillar chapas de esto a muerte...


----------



## jijito (18 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> TaaS Contributes 500 ETH to FuzeX, Integrating Cryptocurrencies and Traditional Assets Into a
> 
> 
> *TaaS contribuye 500 ETH a FuzeX, integrando criptomonedas y activos tradicionales en una única tarjeta electrónica inteligente*
> ...



Esta tarjeta lleva dando vueltas un tiempo. Van a sacar ahora el modelo contactless para tarjetas de debito, credito y de fidelizacion. 

Es bastante engorrosa y hay usuarios quejandose de que cajeros se la suelen tragar al sacar dinero. 

El futuro es el contactless y el movil. A mi me modo de ver la revolucion de las criptos es in compatible con algo arcaico como las tarjetas. 

Una app es suficiente para habilitar al usuario el pago con criptos al vuelo. 

Pero vaya, creo que no ha tenido mucho exito el modelo compatible con tarjetas de debito y credito, ademas que hay que cargarlo cada 30 dias, y es bastante engorrosa de cara al pago. 

Pero vaya es mi opinion.


----------



## juli (18 Ene 2018)

*Negrofuturo :* Tienes una idea distorsionada del HODL...no le pillas el punto... 

A mí las microfotos que haces me parecen la bomba...y muy válidas...pero para una, OTRA, partida, pues en Shitland, como en el mus, hay muchas simultáneas e independientes...El asunto es que pares y juego no tienen nada que ver...y no puedes valorar si hay buen Mús o no por una u otra, pues son perspectivas muy puntuales y careces de una global, que es crucial - de hecho, es la que decide si cortas el mús  - ( Aunque , ya puestos a nivel standard , hay "frecuencias" jugosas : HODL, es juego - y generalmente, llevarlo implica pares y grande decentes, osea, que te puedes dar de hoxtiax en 3 campos con cierta solvencia - ).

Ejemplo medio, sin tirar a TOPs ni TRUÑOs ...y , para variar, PIVX :

Barrido de Julio 17 : 1,36

Barrido de Enero 18 : 6,08 ( + 450% +/- )

Barrido verano 2018 ? ...27,36 a igual ritmo - más de un 2000% ANUAL, de laaargo - ( ...Pero 2 ojos :

1- Las subidas no sólo mantienen sus medias, sino que , en caso de seguir bullish y con fuelle , y PIVX pinta éso y más, "se abren"y liberan en unos rangos de expansión mucho más amplios,, no ? Cómo las llamais ? "exponenciales" ? :rolleye:

2- ...PURE HODL y sin mirar a la pantalla - son 2 juegos distintos - )

Son partidas distintas. 
Saludos.


*edito : * Y he obviado la toxemia , que vive , más seguramente, en 1 trillón de microfotos , compras y ventas...que en las PIVX del cajón de una cómoda bajo el zulopuente de los hombres libres...haraganes del establishment castuzo.

*Keep it purple, bró !!!*


----------



## haruki murakami (18 Ene 2018)

Claudius dijo:


> El periódico The Sun
> Dash price and how to buy
> 
> ---------- Post added 18-ene-2018 at 11:09 ----------
> ...



*Como metodo de pago lo que me gusta es DASH*...
Con Brave, el nuevo navegador...puedes mandar BAT tokens a youtubers y paginas web de tu preferencia...ellos a su vez podran pasarlos a FIAT si asi lo quieren...


----------



## juli (18 Ene 2018)

jijito dijo:


> Esta tarjeta lleva dando vueltas un tiempo. Van a sacar ahora el modelo contactless para tarjetas de debito, credito y de fidelizacion.
> 
> Es bastante engorrosa y hay usuarios quejandose de que cajeros se la suelen tragar al sacar dinero.
> 
> ...



Gracias.

La noticia no es qu salga, TAAS ya la apoyó entonces, sino que ha reforzado su apoyo - probablemente , para optimizar esos marrones - bien jodidos - de los que hablas .

De cualquier modo, incluso la tarjeta de marras era coyuntural, por el marrón de TenX y Visa que nos ha ocado padecer...si lees el artículo, detalla bastantes de los movimientos de TAAS financiando presales, ICOs, etc... lo exponía como algo más genérico que para hacerle la ola a FuzeX.


----------



## silverwindow (18 Ene 2018)

Bueno señores, espero q esten dentro y calenntitos, pq la fiesta va a continuar parriba  :Aplauso:
Las SEPAS ayer entraban mucho mejor.

Sube, y con rabia.


----------



## haruki murakami (18 Ene 2018)

Juli...te pones a ver que TAAS le metio 500 Ethers a eso...pero no has visto que le metio 2000 Ethers a SingularityNet? Market de salida mas clitoridiano..36millones..y con una idea sencillisima en cuanto a Inteligencia Artificial...que lo va a petar!!


----------



## arras2 (18 Ene 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Un día de estos, te voy a dar un par de numeritos para que juegues con ellos.
> Cuando decidas elevar tu proporción de trading frente al HOLD.
> 
> Quizás para final de años, hayas decidido pedir excedencia en el sitio donde te chupa tu estadística, y dedicarte a poner la orden de venta en el sitio preciso.. así como la de compra.
> ...



Se notan patrones sólo mirando los números, pero supongo que requiere de tiempo y estudio (el cual tu ya has hecho) sacarle provecho. Y otra cosa es la psicología, eso es lo más difícil de vencer.

En tus gráficos, veo la línea vertical donde comienza el parto negro y nunca he entendido de donde la obtienes (voy a volver a mirarlo). Otra cosa que me dejó roto, es el hecho de que por los 20 dólares que faltaron para tocar el 20k del bitcoin, saltaran tu alarmas y realmente nos hayamos ostiado (sólo hasta el 50%, deduzco que tu esperas que sea hasta el 61,8%).

En resumen, me queda mucho que aprender.

Por cierto, estudié estadística pero no la ejerzo y lo tengo mega oxidado :XX:.


----------



## silverwindow (18 Ene 2018)

A lo tonto, a lo tonto.. ETH ya es mas de la mitad de CAP que BTC,que hace unas semanas ni de coña.


----------



## lurker (18 Ene 2018)

¿podemos decir ya que no es el rebote del gato muerto? tengo € frescos y no se que hacer aún...
por cierto se cumplió lo de la bajada del 45-48% :Aplauso: igual es algo a tener en cuenta para la próxima hostia

un saludo !


----------



## iaGulin (18 Ene 2018)

Superando máximos de 24 horas en binance... 11.850... a ver si sigue.


----------



## juli (18 Ene 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Vale, te entiendo...
> Pero de la observación, tb extraes leyes ( como hará Arras2, que es su profesión)...
> 
> Y si ya has observado que cuando las como PIVX, cuando llegan a 24, bajan a 12 antes de ir a 48...
> ...



Sip,OK, varias cosas :

- Este mercado ES alcista...de hecho, no embrionario, pero seguro que aún neo-nato . ( ojo, mucho embrión bitcoñero ha perdido comba también por puto vago fundamentalista y no salir del fucking útero de mami a gatear a Shitland , ánde crecen las flowers más aromáticas...)

- Los de Ñoñosti harán cualquier memez marca de la casa...probablemente pillar Ethers y además, pumpeadas a Párishhh Jilton, que es "del gremio" ...& todo queda en casa, Borjamari...

- Los de los bots llegan a esta timba ya hincháos de fiat, tienen hecha a base de su chanchullo, de cualquier chanchullo...y yo soy sabandija uórkin' class, iú nóu, maifrén...  ..Así que no me retiro a FIAT, pillo tus fotos y vuelco - intento - picos de coins sólidas a coins sólidas en soporte ...que ellas multipliquen los pumps pretéritos ( éso wele a exponencial, too , no ? ) ... & que siga el loop.

Cuando vienen los barridos...me voy con mi colega a meterme un cus-cús...y que se mueran los feos : Los soportes de todas mis chapas marcan xvarios respecto al soporte del barrido anterior. Londistansráner.*

A mí los picos me la pelan...los resalto y me encantan porque sé que marcan suelos nuevos y que en uno de ellos, me quedaré ...en la próxima hoxtia castuza haciendo caja.

Yo colecciono SUELOS...ni Fiat, ni ATH...de ésos , ambox-dóx, me preocuparé cuando haga caja...cosa que hasta este 2018 no se ha dado, para que Tontoro tenga siempre presente que soy un negriiitooo wééénoooo...






**Londistansránerr *( igual ya lo he contáo , pero va al pelo, pa'los atacáos... )

( y con un guiño especial a la alegórica Mamá Pato de Michinato ) 




Spoiler



Van Papá toro y torito subiendo una campa al trán trán y meneando sus pelotas...pim,pán...pin pán... llegan arriba y...Hoxtiax !!! :8: : Un valle lleno de tetudííísimas vacas EN PELOTAAAAAS !!! 

- Hoxtiax, viejo !!!...Vámox a toda hoxtia a follarnos una !!! :baba: ::

- Quita, quita!!!...Vamos andando...y nos las follamox todax . :

*Keep it purple, people*


----------



## san_miguel (18 Ene 2018)

iaGulin dijo:


> Superando máximos de 24 horas en binance... 11.850... a ver si sigue.



El tope de hoy 12.036 usd y de ahí vuelta para abajo. Ojalá me equivoque.


----------



## iaGulin (18 Ene 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> El tope de hoy 12.036 usd y de ahí vuelta para abajo. Ojalá me equivoque.



La verdad, pase lo que pase esto es experiencia de vida impagable xD
Irse a la cama con X y levantarte con X+50.000 o X-50.000 y no inmutarse... no tiene precio xD


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (18 Ene 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> El tope de hoy 12.036 usd y de ahí vuelta para abajo. Ojalá me equivoque.



Pues HODL y a seguir con lo nuestro. Si realmente llega a 8k como he leído de algunos quizá sea momento de meter más.


----------



## arras2 (18 Ene 2018)

lurker dijo:


> ¿podemos decir ya que no es el rebote del gato muerto? tengo € frescos y no se que hacer aún...
> por cierto se cumplió lo de la bajada del 45-48% :Aplauso: igual es algo a tener en cuenta para la próxima hostia
> 
> un saludo !



Los 12k le va a costar. Esta última subida de la mañana ha bajado el volumen (no así la recuperación anterior), así que parece que de primeras no lo va a a pasar y va a ir a buscar el soporte

El volumen ha disminuido desde esta madrugada, a ver si consolida esta zona y partir de aquí sube hasta el x89 de cap .

Impresiona ver la cantidad de volumen que ha habido estas últimas horas. Intercambio a saco de papelinas.


----------



## san_miguel (18 Ene 2018)

Para mi esto sería lo ideal, un hombro cabeza hombro invertido.


----------



## arras2 (18 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Sip,OK, varias cosas :
> 
> - Este mercado ES alcista...de hecho, no embrionario, pero seguro que aún neo-nato . ( ojo, mucho embrión bitcoñero ha perdido comba también por puto vago fundamentalista y no salir del fucking útero de mami a gatear a Shitland , ánde crecen las flowers más aromáticas...)
> 
> ...



Tu has aprendido a leer este mercado sólo echando vistacillos a las cotizaciones. Es un don. 

Una pregunta (por ver si entiendo como trabajas, y si no molesta of course)... Las xlm que llvabas las mantienes/hiciste ROI y lo obtenido a otra top en suelo (LTC?)?


----------



## juli (18 Ene 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> Tu has aprendido a leer este mercado sólo echando vistacillos a las cotizaciones. Es un don.
> 
> Una pregunta (por ver si entiendo como trabajas, y si no molesta of course)... Las xlm que llvabas las mantienes/hiciste ROI y lo obtenido a otra top en suelo (LTC?)?



Nope...me pillaron al traspiés las XLM, las esperaba a un pavo fácil yse asfixiaron en 0,90. Les llevo uen margen..pero es una de las 2 coins de mi portfolio que me rechina...esos ceros de caída infinita me rompen las pelotax...

Pero sí,,,las LTC las pillé desde un PUMP. & ahí andan...

Zumbarán ( yo, papá toro style ).


----------



## Latunero Incorregible (18 Ene 2018)

No se si alguien lo ha puesto, pero Portugal anuncia que las ganancias en criptos estarán libres de impuestos dado que no entran en ningún marco legal establecido... a saber si acabaran cambiandolo

Investimento. Ganhos com bitcoins não pagam imposto em Portugal

Traducida: Traductor de Google

Menos mal que nos queda Portugal como diría Siniestro total


----------



## juli (18 Ene 2018)

Latunero Incorregible dijo:


> No se si alguien lo ha puesto, pero Portugal anuncia que las ganancias en criptos estarán libres de impuestos dado que no entran en ningún marco legal establecido... a saber si acabaran cambiandolo
> 
> Investimento. Ganhos com bitcoins não pagam imposto em Portugal
> 
> ...



Tudo fino, pá !!!

Um gajo fica a salvo de qualquer pagamento á volta do bitcoin e outras criptos, OK...mas NA TRIBUTAÇAO REFERIDA ÁO 2017 

Resumiendo : El canelo que se plante allí a vivir y operar tan pichi este 2018...casi con toda probabilidad tendrá una normativa ad hoc antes de fin de año..que será a la que tenga que atenerse este ejercicio.

Y así...más trinque, no cabe. Otra cosa es Bielorrusia, que dice cómo vas a tributar este 2018...ahí vas...y zasca! Ley en mano.

Mucho ojo.


*edito : * Por cierto,,,no extrapoleis vuestro subconsciente tributario cañí a otros países, que éso es múúú peligroso. En Portugang, por ejemplo : Delito fiscal...A PARTIR DE 15.000 pavos por año e impuesto defraudado ( Abusso de confianÇa fiscal ).

Estos artículos están muy bien para ir tirando de la cuerda...pero Abogado Tributario de más de 200 pavos la hora...INDISPENSABLE para cualquier paso. Tanto EN Hezpaña como fuera.


----------



## davitin (18 Ene 2018)

iaGulin dijo:


> La verdad, pase lo que pase esto es experiencia de vida impagable xD
> Irse a la cama con X y levantarte con X+50.000 o X-50.000 y no inmutarse... no tiene precio xD



A eso se le llama tradear en "la zona".

Enviado desde mi Woxter Nimbus 102Q mediante Tapatalk


----------



## haruki murakami (18 Ene 2018)

Dentro de poco...creo que vereis reflajado un pequeño pump en BAT...alguien se ha comido casi 75k BATs en un abrir y cerrar de ojos en Bitfinex...y quien sabe si en otras exchanges esten haciendo lo mismo...., con esto de que hay muchos youtubers que quieren reclamar los BAT que les esta dando la gente...pues creo que se pumpeara un poco...

No me aguante las ganes y me compre 1 DASH...verla en la posicion 12/13 me recuerda a lo de Ripple...


----------



## paketazo (18 Ene 2018)

iaGulin dijo:


> La verdad, pase lo que pase esto es experiencia de vida impagable xD
> Irse a la cama con X y levantarte con X+50.000 o X-50.000 y no inmutarse... no tiene precio xD



Si te cuento los pisos que he dejado de poder comprar en esta bajada te da la risa...:XX: ... y si se lo digo a mi mujer me mata. ) :

Venga chavales, controlad vuestros esfínteres y haceros hombres de provecho...de vuestro provecho por supuesto.



haruki murakami dijo:


> No me aguante las ganes y me compre 1 DASH...verla en la posicion 12/13 me recuerda a lo de Ripple...



La verdad que hace daño a la vista...pero mejor mejor...ahí sin dar el cante agazapada.

un saludo

por cierto me he salido ya de wagerr, y solo entraré para especular. al final fuera a 0,73$...tenía todo desde una media de 0,09$...una pena, pero no me han logrado convencer.

Ojalá lo logren, y aprendan de los errores.

Algún enterado ¿que me contáis de BCC? ayer la vi a 6$...¡qué miedo! :XX:


----------



## san_miguel (18 Ene 2018)

Una ICO que hace cosas para la vida cotidiana..empieza pasado mañana.

Pundi X

---------- Post added 18-ene-2018 at 13:52 ----------




san_miguel dijo:


> Una ICO que hace cosas para la vida cotidiana..empieza pasado mañana.
> 
> Pundi X



Bueno el domingo a las 9 am


----------



## Vde (18 Ene 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> A lo tonto, a lo tonto.. ETH ya es mas de la mitad de CAP que BTC,que hace unas semanas ni de coña.



El gran tapado, pero veremos mañana como queda con el hard fork programado que tiene

Estoy por meterle algo si baja


----------



## haruki murakami (18 Ene 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> Una ICO que hace cosas para la vida cotidiana..empieza pasado mañana.
> 
> Pundi X
> 
> ...



Se ve interesante el team....los advisors se ven de primera categoria y si eso lo logran implementar en Asia...bienvenidas todas las criptos... lo unico que no me gusta es la tarjetica...si en vez de eso se inventan una app para pasar el cel...ya se ahorrarian muchos costos..

---------- Post added 18-ene-2018 at 15:21 ----------

SingularityNEt aun no se puede comprar en Tidex tal vez en unas 6 horas...esta comenzando con un hype tremendo.. Precio ICO $0.1, precio minimo de compra (cantidades menos de 50) en $0.8, cantidades mas altas comienzan apartir del $0.90 ... yen Tidex andan diciendo que mucha gente no quiere vender las Singularity por debajo de $10.. eso vendria a ser un x100 :8::8:


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (18 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Se ve interesante el team....los advisors se ven de primera categoria y si eso lo logran implementar en Asia...bienvenidas todas las criptos... lo unico que no me gusta es la tarjetica...si en vez de eso se inventan una app para pasar el cel...ya se ahorrarian muchos costos..
> 
> ---------- Post added 18-ene-2018 at 15:21 ----------
> 
> SingularityNEt aun no se puede comprar en Tidex tal vez en unas 6 horas...esta comenzando con un hype tremendo.. Precio ICO $0.1, precio minimo de compra (cantidades menos de 50) en $0.8, cantidades mas altas comienzan apartir del $0.90 ... yen Tidex andan diciendo que mucha gente no quiere vender las Singularity por debajo de $10.. eso vendria a ser un x100 :8::8:



Es el primer exchange en el que se va a listar? Salgo a las 21:00 del curro, espero tener tiempo.


----------



## haruki murakami (18 Ene 2018)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Es el primer exchange en el que se va a listar? Salgo a las 21:00 del curro, espero tener tiempo.



Aparentemente si...aunque yo no compraria a eso...esperaria unos dias a que baje la marea...algunos compraran a $0.90 o $1.0 yo esperare el $0.5 tal vez... esperando a que baje $0.3 es mas comprensible...no me voy a dejar afectar por el FOMO.


----------



## burbujeado (18 Ene 2018)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Es el primer exchange en el que se va a listar? Salgo a las 21:00 del curro, espero tener tiempo.





haruki murakami dijo:


> Aparentemente si...aunque yo no compraria a eso...esperaria unos dias a que baje la marea...algunos compraran a $0.90 o $1.0 yo esperare el $0.5 tal vez... esperando a que baje $0.3 es mas comprensible...no me voy a dejar afectar por el FOMO.



Abren mercado hoy a las 22:00


----------



## elektrobank (18 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Aparentemente si...aunque yo no compraria a eso...esperaria unos dias a que baje la marea...algunos compraran a $0.90 o $1.0 yo esperare el $0.5 tal vez... esperando a que baje $0.3 es mas comprensible...no me voy a dejar afectar por el FOMO.



¿Bajará la marea? Entiendo que es lo habitual en una moneda con tanto hype, pero no sé, no soy tan inmune al FOMO como creía.


----------



## Latunero Incorregible (18 Ene 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> Una ICO que hace cosas para la vida cotidiana..empieza pasado mañana.
> 
> Pundi X
> 
> ...




Pinta interesante, ojo que para comprar parece ser que te tienen que autorizar tras revisar tu información.

baratilla no sería 1ETH = 500PXS


----------



## Oso Amoroso (18 Ene 2018)

Que tal funciona el exchange Tidex ese?


----------



## orbeo (18 Ene 2018)

Oigan Tron no fué fraude de ley? Porque anda subiendo vertical otra vez


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (18 Ene 2018)

Oso Amoroso dijo:


> Que tal funciona el exchange Tidex ese?



Yo me acabo de registrar desde el curro, en 3 minutos, registro hecho y confirmado, he abierto deposito, y en 10 minutos me he enviado 0,3 ETH desde bitfinex a Tidex, ya los tengo en el deposito, va muy bien. Al menos ahora.

La verdad es que la trans ha ido muy rapida.

Te puedes registrar hasta con datos falsos. el 2FA si quieres ni lo activas.


----------



## haruki murakami (18 Ene 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> Oigan Tron no fué fraude de ley? Porque anda subiendo vertical otra vez



Y que me dices de Bitconnect? todo un ponzi..y de $6 ha resucitado a los $43

---------- Post added 18-ene-2018 at 16:00 ----------




Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Yo me acabo de registrar desde el curro, en 3 minutos, registro hecho y confirmado, he abierto deposito, y en 10 minutos me he enviado 0,3 ETH desde bitfinex a Tidex, ya los tengo en el deposito, va muy bien. Al menos ahora.
> 
> La verdad es que la trans ha ido muy rapida.
> 
> Te puedes registrar hasta con datos falsos. el 2FA si quieres ni lo activas.



Se te nota el FOMO


----------



## san_miguel (18 Ene 2018)

Latunero Incorregible dijo:


> Pinta interesante, ojo que para comprar parece ser que te tienen que autorizar tras revisar tu información.
> 
> baratilla no sería 1ETH = 500PXS




En teoria dan más pero tienes que mantenerlos 3 añitos para recibir todo el bonus. O eso dice,,,

_Aceptamos Ethereum (ETH) durante el ICO y la tasa de cambio básico
entre ETH y PXS es de 1 ETH = 1666.67 PXS
3 sujeto a tenencia por tres (3)
años (36 meses) y a aprobación de KYC. Sin embargo, el comprador recibirá
solamente 500 PXS (30%) al momento, los restantes 1166.67 PXS (70%) se
entregarán sólo si el comprador es titular por los 3 años (36 meses).
Liberaremos el restante 70%de los tokens PXS mensualmente. Por lo tanto, el
comprador que no mantenga sus PXS por los 36 meses se penalizará
obteniendo menor cantidad de tokens PXS.
En resumen, el total de tokens a recibir es de 1 ETH : 1666.67 PXS; la
cantidad inicial a recibir es de 500 tokens PXS, y los tokens bloqueados son
1166.67 sujeto a los términos y condiciones._


----------



## Parlakistan (18 Ene 2018)

Las alts subiendo muy fuerte. Bitcoin sube pero más pausadamente. También es verdad que bitcoin resistió mejor la caída que la mayoría de las alts. 

El dato de Ethereum es muy importante, ha ganado mucho en dominio del mercado.

También a destacar el comportamiento de Neo, después de la corrección continua en modo turbo. Se presenta apasionante este 2018.


----------



## haruki murakami (18 Ene 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> Oigan Tron no fué fraude de ley? Porque anda subiendo vertical otra vez





Parlakistan dijo:


> Las alts subiendo muy fuerte. Bitcoin sube pero más pausadamente. También es verdad que bitcoin resistió mejor la caída que la mayoría de las alts.
> 
> El dato de Ethereum es muy importante, ha ganado mucho en dominio del mercado.
> 
> También a destacar el comportamiento de Neo, después de la corrección continua en modo turbo. Se presenta apasionante este 2018.



Que hacemos con DASH e IOTA? y si DASH se va en rocket to the moon?
A Ryan Taylor habra que preguntarle When Lambo? o se lo preguntamos a Claudius? porque paketazo te diria que DASH no va a despegar hasta dentro de 4 meses....


----------



## arras2 (18 Ene 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Las alts subiendo muy fuerte. Bitcoin sube pero más pausadamente. También es verdad que bitcoin resistió mejor la caída que la mayoría de las alts.
> 
> El dato de Ethereum es muy importante, ha ganado mucho en dominio del mercado.
> 
> También a destacar el comportamiento de Neo, después de la corrección continua en modo turbo. Se presenta apasionante este 2018.



Aun le pierde un 10% respecto a BTC desde antes de la caída. Llegó a estar a 0,1btc y está a 0,09. La que está recuperando brutal es ripple y neo. Da acojone.

Y ENG en modo cohete. Me duele no haber tenido fiat para haberle metido candela.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (18 Ene 2018)

Yo creo que ETH ya es el rey de facto, no sé si alguien sabe la suma pero seguramente ETH + hijas sumen ya el volumen de BTC o estén cerca de superarlo. Y la cantidad de nuevos tokens que salen a la red ETH se cuentan a varios diarios, algunos proyectos con miles de millones de capitalización. 

BTC es el rey Emérito, vivo pero dando paso a los monstruos que vienen detrás, ETH el nuevo rey de facto y NEO el aspirante chino al trono para 2019-2020.

Cardano busca plantar cara a ETH, y otras que no han salido como Tezos también, pero ahora mismo el standard ya es ETH.


----------



## fary (18 Ene 2018)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Yo creo que ETH ya es el rey de facto, no sé si alguien sabe la suma pero seguramente ETH + hijas sumen ya el volumen de BTC o estén cerca de superarlo. Y la cantidad de nuevos tokens que salen a la red ETH se cuentan a varios diarios, algunos proyectos con miles de millones de capitalización.
> 
> BTC es el rey Emérito, vivo pero dando paso a los monstruos que vienen detrás, ETH el nuevo rey de facto y NEO el aspirante chino al trono para 2019-2020.
> 
> Cardano busca plantar cara a ETH, y otras que no han salido como Tezos también, pero ahora mismo el standard ya es ETH.



me acaba de entras cash fresco, buen momento para meterle a eth? que coño es eso del hardfork?


----------



## haruki murakami (18 Ene 2018)

Binance ha estado comprando QASH...4 veces ha comprado QASH esta semana, la ultima vez fue ayer...en total...poco..unas 7k de QASH.. En total tienen $151.857 qashes. Ver la cuenta abajo.
Just a moment...


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (18 Ene 2018)

fary dijo:


> me acaba de entras cash fresco, buen momento para meterle a eth? que coño es eso del hardfork?



No creo que haya momento malo para entrar en ETH en todo 2018. 

Lo del harfork es complicado de explicar, y de entender, es mejor googlear un poco y investigar, es algo que ha pasado bastante con BTC en 2017 pero que creo que aún no en ETH (sin contar a Ethereum classic ETC) y diría que no hay visos oficiales de que pase.


----------



## arras2 (18 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Que hacemos con DASH e IOTA? y si DASH se va en rocket to the moon?
> A Ryan Taylor habra que preguntarle When Lambo? o se lo preguntamos a Claudius? porque paketazo te diria que DASH no va a despegar hasta dentro de 4 meses....



Dash lleva un rato en modo avión vs eth y btc .


----------



## juli (18 Ene 2018)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Yo creo que ETH ya es el rey de facto, no sé si alguien sabe la suma pero seguramente ETH + hijas sumen ya el volumen de BTC o estén cerca de superarlo. Y la cantidad de nuevos tokens que salen a la red ETH se cuentan a varios diarios, algunos proyectos con miles de millones de capitalización.
> 
> BTC es el rey Emérito, vivo pero dando paso a los monstruos que vienen detrás, ETH el nuevo rey de facto y NEO el aspirante chino al trono para 2019-2020.
> 
> Cardano busca plantar cara a ETH, y otras que no han salido como Tezos también, pero ahora mismo el standard ya es ETH.



No creo que lleguen, no.

Cuando ETH tocó el 1:10 cn BTC, los Tokens del TOP100 eran 50 y pico mil kilos...con ETH, como un 75% de BTC...pero las centenas que vienen por detrás captalizan ya decenas, o kilos "sueltos" , no miles de kilos por token, como arriba, ..no llegan a un 25% de BTC. - sobre 50.000 kilos -.

De cualquier modo, ETH está muy modosita...yo estoy a cómo salga cuando otro tramo alcista sea de común aceptación en Shitland. De hecho, miro a Ripple también con la misma "mosca" : Que la castuza , con el suelo de este tramo ya marcado en el pump generalizado a dos cifras por hora de hace un par de días o tres, se lance a machete a por ellas ...y a exprimir las carteras de quienes quieran pillar posiciones , pues cuanto más caras se pillen, más jugoso será el dump del próximo barrido ( que como aguante hasta verano, va a ser de auténtica locura - del dump de mediados de Julio a este último pico , el cap hizo casi un x14...y para crecimientos "marca de la casa" en proyectos mastodónticos ya, necesita ampliar más aún esos rangos - ).

En fin...creo que la Castuza , definitivamente se hará con el TOP en la próxima subida, poniéndolo a precios absolutamente prohibitivos ya...y ETH , probablemente sea la joya de corona. Una de ellas, seguro...éso ya lo es.


----------



## Carlos1 (18 Ene 2018)

Perdonad la ignorancia, pero ¿cuáles criptos son las "hijas de ETH?


----------



## arras2 (18 Ene 2018)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Perdonad la ignorancia, pero ¿cuáles criptos son las "hijas de ETH?



Creo que son estas. Tokens que corren en la red ethereum.

Just a moment...


----------



## Carlos1 (18 Ene 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> Creo que son estas. Tokens que corren en la red ethereum.
> 
> Just a moment...



Muchas gracias!

¿En teoría estas tokens de ETH son más serios que otras alts o igualmente podemos encontrarnos con verdaderos pufazos aunque corran en la red de ETH?

Veo en esa lista a Tron por ejemplo, 
hay gente que la pone a caer de un burro en otros posts.


----------



## Cui Bono (18 Ene 2018)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Perdonad la ignorancia, pero ¿cuáles criptos son las "hijas de ETH?



No son "cryptos" (cryptomonedas) sino tokens o, en argot, "chapas". 

Las chapas son títulos de propiedad (por llamarlo de alguna manera) que corren sobre la blockchain de ethereum. Todas son "hijas de eth", pues se apoyan en su tecnología. 

Tienes aquí la lista de tokens:
Token Market Capitalizations | CoinMarketCap 
En la columna "platform" puedes ver que se tradean sobre ethereum.


----------



## Latunero Incorregible (18 Ene 2018)

Que narices haríais con KMD, es una ruina... no se mueve ni para atrás, no llevo mucho y es lo único que tengo a perdidas, me tiene aburrido.


----------



## Cui Bono (18 Ene 2018)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Muchas gracias!
> 
> ¿En teoría estas tokens de ETH son más serios que otras alts o igualmente podemos encontrarnos con verdaderos pufazos aunque corran en la red de ETH?
> 
> ...



Los tokens solo responden por sí mismos y no importa la plataforma, por la misma razón por la que SEUR no se hace responsable de lo que contienen tus paquetes transportados y solo se preocupa de la caja.


----------



## Gurney (18 Ene 2018)

Latunero Incorregible dijo:


> Que narices haríais con KMD, es una ruina... no se mueve ni para atrás, no llevo mucho y es lo único que tengo a perdidas, me tiene aburrido.




Hodl, salvo que veas otra coin en la que creas mucho, y te haga falta lo de KMD para meterle.
Si la has tenido durante tanto tiempo, no te vayas antes de la fiesta (a no ser que la veas para siempre en el hoyo)


----------



## clakar (18 Ene 2018)

Yo estoy bastante metido en monedas del tipo computación y exchanges descentralizados y os aseguro que este año 2018 es lo que va a arder.

100%. Si inviertes en KDM, iExec RCL, ELF, ZRX, XEL, te puedo asegurar que no te vas a arrepentir.

Están muy bien de precio, no son shitcoins, tienen equipos y proyectos muy sólidos y fuertes tecnológicamente detrás.

Para mí mejores que Waves.

Pero vaya,esto es como todo, es mi recomendación personal, cada uno que haga lo que quiera.

P.D. Ah,y no os olvidéis del Fork de ZCL + BTC que generará BTCP en breve, aún por ir a la luna porque no se ha anunciado el fork (queda muy, muy poquito, os lo aseguro). De nada!


----------



## juli (18 Ene 2018)

Alguien ha tenido problemas en Bittrex para acceder y/o enviar por no tener el 2FA sincronizado ?

Urgente, please. Gracias.


----------



## plus ultra (18 Ene 2018)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Yo me acabo de registrar desde el curro, en 3 minutos, registro hecho y confirmado, he abierto deposito, y en 10 minutos me he enviado 0,3 ETH desde bitfinex a Tidex, ya los tengo en el deposito, va muy bien. Al menos ahora.
> 
> La verdad es que la trans ha ido muy rapida.
> 
> Te puedes registrar hasta con datos falsos. el 2FA si quieres ni lo activas.



Cuidado con esas historias de datos falsos,esto ya no es lo que era hace unos meses y mucho menos lo que era hace solo 2 años,en cualquier momento te bloquean por cualquier tonteria y te quedas sin tus "cuartos",no es la primera vez que pasa,podria ser un simple error tuyo de contraseña,que te intenten entrar desde filipinas...cuando te pidan los documentos de de fulanito de tal,a ver donde lo localizas,no es la primera vez que pasa.



Latunero Incorregible dijo:


> Que narices haríais con KMD, es una ruina... no se mueve ni para atrás, no llevo mucho y es lo único que tengo a perdidas, me tiene aburrido.



Mas de uno te dira que HOLDDDD,yo te digo que vendas siempre,vende vende vende... siempre que aparece uno como tu y vende la coin se marca un x10 y yo estoy cargadito de KMD  desde los 0.13$,venda amigo venda...


----------



## arras2 (18 Ene 2018)

Latunero Incorregible dijo:


> Que narices haríais con KMD, es una ruina... no se mueve ni para atrás, no llevo mucho y es lo único que tengo a perdidas, me tiene aburrido.



Yo lo he puesto varias veces por aquí. Intuyo que le ha hecho daño lo del swap de BTCD el cual ya ha acabado. A ver si a partir de aquí se mueve un poquito. 

Yo todavía no se ver claramente si un proyecto es bueno o no, pero por lo que he leído de KMD desde que pululo por aquí, son cosas buenas. Exchange descentralizado, bastante anónimo, etc...

Yo las voy a mantener, ya que las tengo en pérdidas y si lo saco, no voy a saber donde meterlo para que dé rendimiento.


----------



## iaGulin (18 Ene 2018)

Latunero Incorregible dijo:


> Que narices haríais con KMD, es una ruina... no se mueve ni para atrás, no llevo mucho y es lo único que tengo a perdidas, me tiene aburrido.



Hombre, ruina... hace menos de un mes que se marcó un x5...


----------



## clakar (18 Ene 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> Yo lo he puesto varias veces por aquí. Intuyo que le ha hecho daño lo del swap de BTCD el cual ya ha acabado. A ver si a partir de aquí se mueve un poquito.
> 
> Yo todavía no se ver claramente si un proyecto es bueno o no, pero por lo que he leído de KMD desde que pululo por aquí, son cosas buenas. Exchange descentralizado, bastante anónimo, etc...
> 
> Yo las voy a mantener, ya que las tengo en pérdidas y si lo saco, no voy a saber donde meterlo para que dé rendimiento.



Creo que aciertas.


----------



## Latunero Incorregible (18 Ene 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> Cuidado con esas historias de datos falsos,esto ya no es lo que era hace unos meses y mucho menos lo que era hace solo 2 años,en cualquier momento te bloquean por cualquier tonteria y te quedas sin tus "cuartos",no es la primera vez que pasa,podria ser un simple error tuyo de contraseña,que te intenten entrar desde filipinas...cuando te pidan los documentos de de fulanito de tal,a ver donde lo localizas,no es la primera vez que pasa.
> 
> 
> 
> Mas de uno te dira que HOLDDDD,yo te digo que vendas siempre,vende vende vende... siempre que aparece uno como tu y vende la coin se marca un x10 y yo estoy cargadito de KMD  desde los 0.13$,venda amigo venda...



:XX: No es tanto la verdad, de momento ya pensaba en aguantarlas.

Sí, se lo del x5


----------



## plus ultra (18 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Alguien ha tenido problemas en Bittrex para acceder y/o enviar por no tener el 2FA sincronizado ?
> 
> Urgente, please. Gracias.



Si te lo confirmo,y un mes la cuenta bloqueada como lo que tardan para verificartela,procura tener el 2fa desactivado,en el momento que quieras hacer una transacción importante activalo y luego la haces,aunque no llegues a tus limites es normal que en un exchange te bloquee si no tienes el 2FA activado,luego lo quitas.


----------



## wililon (18 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Señores estoy usando *Basic Attention* para *darles tokens a los youtubers *que me gustan...y algunas paginas como *wikipedia*, y porsupuesto tambien inclui a *burbuja.info*!! los quiero desde Colombia!!
> 
> No es que esté dando mis tokens (ni loco...solo tengo 1.500)...lo que pasa es que con Brave (navegador)..los de BAT estan dando tokens para que los repartas a las paginas que te gustan...los de BAT se encargan de darle los tokens a las paginas... no se como!!
> 
> ...



A Google no le mola tanto


----------



## paketazo (18 Ene 2018)

North America BTC conference en directo.

The North American Bitcoin Conference 2018 Part 1 (Miami, FL) LIVE With Chat! - YouTube

Está interesante.

Un saludo


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (18 Ene 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Para que habré quitado el ignore, me pregunto, para perder tiempo respondiendo a un subnormal.

España vendió Filipinas a USA, so inútil.

Tratado de París (1898 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre)

España también cedió Florida a USA en un tratado

Tratado de Adams-Onís - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Tener que dar lecciones de historia a un cubano analfabeto y esquizofrenico en un hilo de criptomonedas es la cúspide del absurdo incluso para un foro como burbuja.


----------



## haruki murakami (18 Ene 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> North America BTC conference en directo.
> 
> The North American Bitcoin Conference 2018 Part 1 (Miami, FL) LIVE With Chat! - YouTube
> 
> ...



Por ahora todo normal.


----------



## juli (18 Ene 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> Si te lo confirmo,y un mes la cuenta bloqueada como lo que tardan para verificartela,procura tener el 2fa desactivado,en el momento que quieras hacer una transacción importante activalo y luego la haces,aunque no llegues a tus limites es normal que en un exchange te bloquee si no tienes el 2FA activado,luego lo quitas.



ya...me he cortado de hacerlo POR ESTO :

*Warning! Disabling two-factor authentication will reset your secret key and delete all of your API keys. *

Lo quito de todos modos ?


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (18 Ene 2018)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Para que habré quitado el ignore, me pregunto, para perder tiempo respondiendo a un subnormal.
> 
> España vendió Filipinas a USA, so inútil.
> 
> ...



Es simplemente un troll pedante, no le des más importancia al hijo de puta este.


----------



## haruki murakami (18 Ene 2018)

Dentro de poco comienzan los pumps fuertes??? esa conferencia lo que va hacer es pumpear el mercado hasta el trillon de dolares...


----------



## Claudius (18 Ene 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> Tu has aprendido a leer este mercado sólo echando vistacillos a las cotizaciones.



Hay algunos compañeros del hilo que desde que llegaron al hilo hasta ahora ha sido muy destacable su comprensión, asimilación y crecimiento en este ecosistema, eso si, me consta que es un trabajo de 24x7 altamente remunerado.
Y para mi lo importante es que cada uno con su idiosincrasia, a mi me *han sumado*.
Juntos somos más 'listos', y 'remamos' en el mismo sentido.
:Aplauso:


----------



## juli (18 Ene 2018)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Para que habré quitado el ignore, me pregunto, para perder tiempo respondiendo a un subnormal.



Shitland - y este hilo - ya están demasiado creciditos para andar con esas chorradas, hombre...

Sabes porqué lo ignore yo ? No por insultos, mentiras ni hoxtiax...porque te distrae, tío...te quita "trinques".

Allá cada cual... Éso sí, por favor, quien lo quotee, que se curre un Spoiler pa'esos tochos, please...


----------



## plus ultra (18 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> ya...me he cortado de hacerlo POR ESTO :
> 
> *Warning! Disabling two-factor authentication will reset your secret key and delete all of your API keys. *
> 
> Lo quito de todos modos ?



Yo lo quito,luego al activar te vuelven a dar otra clave para el 2FA y listo.


----------



## Oso Amoroso (18 Ene 2018)

Ésta votacion ocurre hoy? Porque como las prohiban riete tu de la hostia de ayer que quedaria como un estornudo nad mas ante el bajonazo que podria ocurrir.

Corea del Sur considera clausurar las casas de cambio locales


----------



## arras2 (18 Ene 2018)

Claudius dijo:


> Hay algunos compañeros del hilo que desde que llegaron al hilo hasta ahora ha sido muy destacable su comprensión, asimilación y crecimiento en este ecosistema, eso si, me consta que es un trabajo de 24x7 altamente remunerado.
> Y para mi lo importante es que cada uno con su idiosincrasia, a mi me *han sumado*.
> Juntos somos más 'listos', y 'remamos' en el mismo sentido.
> :Aplauso:



Ojalá algún día pueda aportar algo. Envidia sana de esas curvas de aprendizaje. Me arrimo todo lo que puedo para intentar aprender algo . 

Conservo mis dash ansioso de que salga evolution.


----------



## silverwindow (18 Ene 2018)

Fijaos que ya se habla mas de "cryptomonedas", y no tanto de "bitcoin".
Hace un año en los mas mierda para cuñados,como El Pais o El Mundo, Telecirco,solo existia Bitcoin.


----------



## sabueXo (18 Ene 2018)

TRIG

"
@KevinB how is the masternodes whitepaper coming along? Still on track for tomorrow?
"

"
KevinB - Today at 6:12 PM
Yes- will be late evening , it wll cover the platform as a whole so the reader can see how the masternodes and token economy supports the platform as a whole , not just the side chains . So more of a platform whitepaper :smiley:
please be patient with team as they try to make it easily to understand for the general community 
"


----------



## arras2 (18 Ene 2018)

Tengo una duda, yo, tengo las cryptos en los exchanges (sé que es un error y es algo que tengo pendiente de hacer -investigar carteras,etc..., pero como de momento es poca cosa, ahí lo tengo). 

Parece ser que mañana hay un hard fork de ETH. Me he intentado informar de lo que es un hard fork y por lo que parece, debería recibir a relación 1:1 ETZ. Entiendo que si lo tengo en el exchange, eso se lo quedarán ellos free, ¿no?


----------



## juli (18 Ene 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> Ojalá algún día pueda aportar algo. .



ya lo haces.

Ayer subí el "Teach your children" de C,S & Nash. Un clásico que va de enseñar a los que llegan...y ojo!, de devolver a los que ya están. Devolver en el sentido de retroalimentar, nada de deudas ni reverencias gilichorras, que aquí, cada quien es cada cual y todo el que , en su medida, sea generoso, es digno de ragradecimiento...y hasta ahí...aquí se vuelca de buena fe y porque la sinergia es positiva, como dice Claudius...al final, es lógica pura, nada más...

Creo que hay dinámicas, pese a la eventualidad con que funciona todo aquí, que están bastante consolidadas ( resguardar "trinques" en proyectos sólidos...apuntar , preferentemente a proyectos ya funcionando o avanzados, hay varias, OK , siempre sujetas al entorno...pero que pueden ahorrar muchas hoxtiax acelerando algunos ciclos "naturales" a algunos nuevos...

Pero, ojo !!!...la gente que llega puede aportar mucho también. Pensad que quienes pueden tener posiciones bastante sólidas ya , siempre tienen un % para ese plus de pelotazos bestias que sólo se da en proyectos en pañales...y algunas de las opciones que quien trinca "abajo" en precio, son puras muñecas hinchables, OK...pero otras, son interesantes y transgresoras - de ahí su valor potencial - ( y además, zumbar por su sitio una muñeca hinchable, también es 100% Shitland, qué coño ! ). Con lo que la reciprocidad es evidente...y ninguna chorrada.

Por mi parte, gracias a todos por lo que me toca pillar, falataría piú.

ForÇa !!!


----------



## jorgitonew (18 Ene 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> Si te lo confirmo,y un mes la cuenta bloqueada como lo que tardan para verificartela,procura tener el 2fa desactivado,en el momento que quieras hacer una transacción importante activalo y luego la haces,aunque no llegues a tus limites es normal que en un exchange te bloquee si no tienes el 2FA activado,luego lo quitas.



si hacéis un imprimir pantalla de la semilla del 2fa os evitareis muchos problemas


----------



## haruki murakami (18 Ene 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> Tengo una duda, yo, tengo las cryptos en los exchanges (sé que es un error y es algo que tengo pendiente de hacer -investigar carteras,etc..., pero como de momento es poca cosa, ahí lo tengo).
> 
> Parece ser que mañana hay un hard fork de ETH. Me he intentado informar de lo que es un hard fork y por lo que parece, debería recibir a relación 1:1 ETZ. Entiendo que si lo tengo en el exchange, eso se lo quedarán ellos free, ¿no?



Lo mas facil es que te abras una wallet en MEW (MYETHERWALLET) Pagina abajito

MyEtherWallet.com


----------



## juli (18 Ene 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Fijaos que ya se habla mas de "cryptomonedas", y no tanto de "bitcoin".
> Hace un año en los mas mierda para cuñados,como El Pais o El Mundo, Telecirco,solo existia Bitcoin.



Cierto. Y cojonuda razón para que el reojillo a BTC sea más intenso.


----------



## plus ultra (18 Ene 2018)

Oso Amoroso dijo:


> Ésta votacion ocurre hoy? Porque como las prohiban riete tu de la hostia de ayer que quedaria como un estornudo nad mas ante el bajonazo que podria ocurrir.
> 
> Corea del Sur considera clausurar las casas de cambio locales



....el gobierno de Seúl está considerando cerrar las casas de cambio de monedas virtuales dentro del país...

Lo comente ayer,que habia visto un gran exchange coreano con una alianza con BITTREX y podria ser una estrategia para evitar posibles betos del gobierno.

Ahora mismo corea es uno de los paises mas criptos que veo y lo digo por el volume de criptos que mueven en relación a su población,ahi tienen que haber metido bastante $ ministros,grandes empresarios...y una vez dentro viendo los beneficios y el camino que queda dudo que se arriesguen a salir aparte que al igual que japon corea es un pais muy tecnológico y la otra noticia es que el mayor banco de japon preparaba una cripto estable que estuviera a la par del YEN,dudo que ilegalicen las criptos, se quitaran del medio algo que no les interese como podría ser un exchange que se pasara de listo o que trabajace con la competencia.

Por cierto veo mucha euforia de un dia para otro y podriamos estar solo ante un pull back.


----------



## haruki murakami (18 Ene 2018)

Anayosky dijo:


> Justo llevo unos días cagandome, literalmente, en Bitcointalk en el tartamudo de la camiseta azul de superman, Bruce Fenton.
> 
> Hace un anuncio de una nueva shitcoin, con un nuevo algoritmo supuestamente por CPU.
> 
> ...



Otra vez el *MIT*!! Gracias bro...me voy a comprar el Ryzen 1700 y luego te preguntare como putas hago para minar...nos diras?


----------



## silverwindow (18 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Cierto. Y cojonuda razón para que el reojillo a BTC sea más intenso.



Yo no le quito el ojo.Sidechains y tal.


----------



## haruki murakami (18 Ene 2018)

Anayosky dijo:


> Si, justamente ahora estoy investigando como minar por GPU :: a pesar que solo dispongo de una vulgar 970.



Bro....medio lei...8 minutos...y es la verga como idea!! Voy a leer mas...otra cosa es que se haga masivo y el cuento...pero este podria ser el proximo Raiblocks....incluso mucho mejor.....cuantos son el maximo de bloques y que tanto se han minado?


----------



## Oso Amoroso (18 Ene 2018)

Yo me he puesto ya hace un rato en USDT liquidando casi todo lo que tengo despues de recuperar del hostiazo de ayer y lo que no asumiendo algunas perdidas ( jodida PRL). No me gusta nada como se esta poniendo la cosa.


----------



## Vde (18 Ene 2018)

Justo se está notando ahora en caidas. ETH ha bajado del +27% al +21% en pocos minutos de forma brusca


----------



## haruki murakami (18 Ene 2018)

Anayosky dijo:


> [ANN] Ravencoin [RVN] PoW | New Algo | CPU mining | No Pre-Mine | Fair Launch
> 
> Aquí toda la información, el capullo que no deja de hacer FUD soy yo, evidentemente :rolleye:



Coño Anayosky!!!
Esta coin es de hace 2 semanas? o es que me parece? Igual....leyendo lo que lei...estoy que me vengo!!!
Adelantame un poco...que son 13 paginas...
cuantas coins son?
Cuantos bloques x semana ahora mismo te puedes minar?

*Adelanta mas...que podemos estar ante el x10000 que mas de uno quisiera!!!*


*Edito: sin publicidad y ya van 5000 mineros!!!!!!!!*
Coin Specs:
Algorithm: X16R
Block Time: 1 minute
Block Reward: 5000 RVN
Total Coin Supply: 21 Billion
Founders Reward: No
ICO: Hell no.
RPC port: 8766


----------



## haruki murakami (18 Ene 2018)

Anayosky dijo:


> Usando el minado de la wallet, pues eso semanas... usando la pool y el cpuminer, de la primera pagina, pues algo se va sacando.
> 
> Los bloques son de 5000 unidades cada minuto, y el total es 21.000.000.000
> 
> Yo llevo unas 4000 minadas por pool, pues los tres primeros días no conseguí una mierda minando por la wallet.



Y asi te quejas???...si uno se compra una Ryzen 1700...con que te hagas 2-3 meses de minado ya estas bien!! el resto de gente que las compre!..Supply parecido al de Cardano...suponiendo que arranque el trading en $0.00001..y solo esperes a que llegue al $1.0 estas en los cielos men!!


----------



## Cayo Marcio (18 Ene 2018)

Anayosky dijo:


> Usando el minado de la wallet, pues eso semanas... usando la pool y el cpuminer, de la primera pagina, pues algo se va sacando.
> 
> Los bloques son de 5000 unidades cada minuto, y el total es 21.000.000.000
> 
> Yo llevo unas 4000 minadas por pool, pues los tres primeros días no conseguí una mierda minando por la wallet.



Que pc tienes si no es indiscreción?, yo nunca he entrado en eso de la minería, pero porque tengo un pc de hace años y creo que sería perder el tiempo.


----------



## haruki murakami (18 Ene 2018)

Anayosky dijo:


> Me quejo de puta avaricia, y de no haberme enterado el primer puto dia (por no usar ni seguir con el puto twitter al capullo este), que en las primeras 8 horas se minaron 5.000 bloques los putos amiguetes del cazurro este.
> 
> Además, lo último que haría sería sacarme la polla en bitcointalk, que esta lleno de chinos locos y rusos a tope con sus Botnets, que dejan mi equipo de escritorio totalmente inútil en comparación.
> 
> Equipo: Ryzen 1700, 64 gb ram, Gráfica nvidia 970 4 gb... evidentemente el equipo no era para minar, sino para virtualizar, CAD, y juegos... pero ahora no para las 24h. de minar el joputa.



Quiero mas!!!!..sabes en que bloque van? como hago para mantener vigilado los bloques que van minados? Me voy a comprar algo de esto..vendo mis criptos por esto...vi en el ANN que el ponia el link del equipo que tenia...pero no estoy familiarizado con el GITHUB. 
Commits · tpruvot/cpuminer-multi · GitHub

Me indicas como verlo? creo que menciona que el equipo de el cuesta alrededor de los $5000...
Tal vez me puedas indicar que tipo de equipo podria configurar...algo que no se pase de los $3000

Edito..el equipo que tienes es 8 veces mas potente que el mio! tu equipo es una bestia para jugar!!! evidentemente para minado no.


*Edito...van por este bloque? 32479*


----------



## Claudius (18 Ene 2018)

CME Bitcoin Futures Launch - Possible Economic Outcome... | News | Cointelegraph


----------



## haruki murakami (18 Ene 2018)

Anayosky dijo:


> El principal problema es que con seguridad (pero sin absoluta certeza) ya hay peña minando por GPU, y en cuanto se corra la voz...
> 
> Ahora con cualquier ordenador se puede minar con este programa y esta pool
> 
> ...



Bueno...importante es que solo han minado el 0.99% del total de coins... eso quiere decir que aun hay tiempo de entrar aunque se esten comiendo los bloques en menos de 1 minuto...

Edito..*.Anayoski...creo que vale la pena que te metas al banco a un credito de libre inversion*..yo de equipo de minados no se...lo que me parece a mi es que Tienes la RAM y otras cositas que mas de uno en este foro le gustaria tener...cuanto de RAM para un equipo de minado es necesario? Porque 64GB no es poca cosa! Que tanto de Disco duro tendria que tener? obviamente en Solid state me imagino?


----------



## plus ultra (18 Ene 2018)

Claudius dijo:


> CME Bitcoin Futures Launch - Possible Economic Outcome... | News | Cointelegraph





No se rick... 

El articulo es interesante para recordarnos que aqui nada es casualidad, que solo somos piezas en el tablero y la partida la juegan otros pero lo veo muy simplista.

R.madrid-barça

Si el madrid mete un gol mas que el barcelona gana el partido

Si mesi y cristiano no tienen su dia y ningun equipo marca,empataran

El barcelona lo tendra dificil en casa del rival pero marcando un gol mas que el madrid se lleva los 3 puntos.


----------



## haruki murakami (18 Ene 2018)

Anayosky has dado algo muyyyyyy interesante!
Seria interesante tambien en minar con GPU para mi...no con ASIC...por ende que GPU recomendarias para minar? y mas de 64GB de RAM?


----------



## plus ultra (18 Ene 2018)

Alemania y Francia propondrán medidas para regular el bitcoin y otras criptomonedas | economia/macroeconomia

FRANCIA y ALEMANIA muy atentos...

Lo mas destacable,hay que actuar ahora de forma rapida para competir contra USA y CHINA...base impositiva común.


Para mi es un:no podemos ilegalizar,vamos a ver como sacamos tajada.


----------



## jorge (18 Ene 2018)

Cuando se podrá comprar singularity net?


----------



## axier (18 Ene 2018)

jorge dijo:


> Cuando se podrá comprar singularity net?



Diría que en unas horas.
"we will be unfreezing AGI tokens on January 18th, 2018 at 10pm CET"


----------



## haruki murakami (18 Ene 2018)

Alguien sabe si ya hablo el Ryan de DASH en la conferencia ???


----------



## Parlakistan (18 Ene 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Buenes noches; ¿qué tal el día? muchas compras?, Hold?
> 
> Vender ya me imagino que está prohibido... ¿no?
> 
> ...




Creo que no estaría mal abrír un hilo centrado en el análisis técnico, sería interesante.


----------



## Claudius (18 Ene 2018)

Bueno los acuerdos estratégicos de la conferencia de miami para Dash, lo posicionan muy bien para este Q1:

*GoCoin*, un procesador de pagos, el más importante de los 3 y muy relevante, muy demandado por la comunidad, aunque ya había otro con sede en Europa. Y marcará un antes y un después a la hora de usar Dash como moneda de pago, con los costes irrisorios que tiene de tarifa de red, para el servicio que puede dar. 
Para el que no entienda el acuerdo, este link lo aclara todo (creo yo).
BitPay vs Coinbase vs GoCoin vs CoinGate

*Strike Social* También puede ser potente. 


*Piiko* para recargar el móvil, este es flojo.

Dash Integrates With GoCoin Online Payments, Strike Social, and Piiko Mobile Topups - Dash Force News


----------



## silverwindow (18 Ene 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> No quiero ser cenizo, pero mirando algunas de las chapas que os gustan, los gráficos se les han puesto muy feotes.




te refieras al top10?
no se a quie viene tanto misterio, aqui en este hilo fidelidad a una chapa, mas bien encotraras poca


----------



## lurker (18 Ene 2018)

Pues yo lo veo como un tiro...BTC pasando los 12k, ethereum 1100...


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (18 Ene 2018)

Lo de Tidex es una locura, hay ordenes de compra aun sin comenzar el trading por valor de casi 900 Eth depositados , por parte de Bitcoin casi 70 BTC.

Para Singularity/Sofia .


Si Murakami, FOMO , extremo.


----------



## haruki murakami (18 Ene 2018)

Los creadores de este juego nos han acostumbrado a que nuestro cortizol y la dopamina esten en constante cambio...pero cuando notamos estas pausas...nos aburren mucho...el chiringuito tiene que seguir..

Saludos desde Colombia

---------- Post added 18-ene-2018 at 22:31 ----------




Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Lo de Tidex es una locura, hay ordenes de compra aun sin comenzar el trading por valor de casi 900 Eth depositados , por parte de Bitcoin casi 70 BTC.
> 
> Para Singularity/Sofia .
> 
> ...



Tienes que tener muchoooo cuidado...Sophia nos hara ricos...pero si las compras en FOMO te puedes quedar tragando tochos ::::


----------



## trancos123 (18 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Los creadores de este juego nos han acostumbrado a que nuestro cortizol y la dopamina esten en constante cambio...pero cuando notamos estas pausas...nos aburren mucho...el chiringuito tiene que seguir..
> 
> Saludos desde Colombia
> 
> ...



Cuando habláis de Sophia os referís a SPHTX?


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (18 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Los creadores de este juego nos han acostumbrado a que nuestro cortizol y la dopamina esten en constante cambio...pero cuando notamos estas pausas...nos aburren mucho...el chiringuito tiene que seguir..
> 
> Saludos desde Colombia
> 
> ...



Hay paz, solo son 0,3 ETH, unas migajas para jugar.

---------- Post added 18-ene-2018 at 22:39 ----------




trancos123 dijo:


> Cuando habláis de Sophia os referís a SPHTX?



No, AGI, ni siquiera aparece aun en Coinmarket.

SingularityNet- Sophia: The Female Robot With A Decentralized Brain?! WTFF! - YouTube


----------



## haruki murakami (18 Ene 2018)

Les dejo otra coin muy buena...la ICO es el 30. 
BEE TOken
The Bee Token | Decentralized Home Sharing Network
*Hard Cap: 15Millones,*
Equipo conformado por extrabajadores de Facebook, Uber, Google...
La idea que venden... Airbnb pero pagas con criptos..

Bueno..esta si no se me va a escapar (eso espero, porque los de SIngularityNET me enviaron la direccion para enviar mis Ethers 45 minutos antes de que se acabara la ICO..y perdi la opcion de compra porque a esa hora andaba durmiendo la siesta)... 

Lastimosamente ya cerraron la whitelist de BEE Token, pero cuando salgan al mercado...puede ser bastante explosiva...no se si con el Hype de SingularityNet...pero si va a ser buena..

Otra que puede ser buena porque anda la gente muy curiosa es la de KodakCoin..hay que estar pendiente de ella.


----------



## arras2 (18 Ene 2018)

Alla vamos de nuevo, todo deteriorando rápido vs btc y btc vs dólar.


----------



## stiff upper lip (18 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Shitland - y este hilo - ya están demasiado creciditos para andar con esas chorradas, hombre...
> 
> Sabes porqué lo ignore yo ? No por insultos, mentiras ni hoxtiax...porque te distrae, tío...te quita "trinques".
> 
> Allá cada cual... Éso sí, por favor, quien lo quotee, que se curre un Spoiler pa'esos tochos, please...



A mí me dio mi único x100  Por lo cual le estoy agradecido, aunque sea un ciclotímico bipolar con problemas de personalidad.


----------



## Ikkyu (18 Ene 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Dejo a la compra en Binance 10ETH a 565$... _*porchiculea*_
> 
> No pillo más, no sea que bajen y mañana me orine cargado de ETHs a esos precios.
> 
> A esos precios, tendré los ETHS a varios miles de euros negativos... pero aún así... no quiero cortisol ni gratis.



Claro que sí, tu tranqui que seguro que esta noche tienes tu eth a 565$.

Y un piso en la Calle Serrano por 150.000€ también.


----------



## haruki murakami (18 Ene 2018)

En caso de bajada...lo mejor seria estar en Tether...pero como no me gusta, me quedo en bitcoin....eso de Ethereum y NEO..no me gusta...
El rey del mambo es Mr. Bitcoin aun...asi que muy buenas hasta luego!


----------



## Vde (18 Ene 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Por el piso en serrano, no me molestaría ni en ir a verlo.
> 
> Lo de los eth ya me mola más.
> 
> ...



Tanto ves tu la bajada, incluso más allá de los días anteriores?


----------



## lurker (18 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Les dejo otra coin muy buena...la ICO es el 30.
> BEE TOken
> The Bee Token | Decentralized Home Sharing Network
> *Hard Cap: 15Millones,*
> ...



Muy buena bee, la estoy esperando!! junto con GEMS, apex, wepower y alguna otra. Y Ontology, que me han prometido 1000ont gratis (no hacen venta pública y distribuyen los ONT entre los que estaban suscritos al newsletter :: )


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (18 Ene 2018)

No hay forma de hacer llegar mis Agi (Singularity net ) a Tidex. Siempre acaba dando error en la transacción. Menudo mamoneo.


----------



## haruki murakami (18 Ene 2018)

Esta volviendo a bajar el volumen...clara señal de que vamos para abajo...
Esto es como cuando el mar se va contrayendo..y la gente dice: Ahhh, el agua esta retrocediendo, tan raro?
Luego viene el Tsunami y te comen vivo...hora de refugiarse señores...el Volumen se ha contraido $10MM en menos de 10 horas..

---------- Post added 18-ene-2018 at 23:47 ----------

Los que quieran vender sus AGI tokens... es el mejor momento de buscar pardillos con FOMO...
Los que los quieran comprar...esperen...porque es tiempo de refugio...


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (18 Ene 2018)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> No hay forma de hacer llegar mis Agi (Singularity net ) a Tidex. Siempre acaba dando error en la transacción. Menudo mamoneo.



Estan sufriendo un ataque Ddos , espera un poco.Estoy dentro y entre el trollbox y demás el CM va mandando mensajes para tranquilizar.

Tidex Exchange
It is a real honour to list Singularity. We are under major DDos. Thank you for your attention, big brothers))

We’ll be back soon!

TDX

Edito: Acaban de preguntar en el trollbox al dev si puede enviar los AGI a deposito , le ha respondido que espere un poco y que espere UPDATES.


----------



## haruki murakami (18 Ene 2018)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Estan sufriendo un ataque Ddos , espera un poco.Estoy dentro y entre el trollbox y demás el CM va mandando mensajes para tranquilizar.
> 
> Tidex Exchange
> It is a real honour to list Singularity. We are under major DDos. Thank you for your attention, big brothers))
> ...



Lo dije!! Pilas con el FOMO...y ojo que estamos en Bajada!!! si compran ahora...haganlo bajo su resposabilidad...


----------



## bubbler (18 Ene 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Hilos de AT, debe haber miles o millones por el mundo. Eso es aburrido como pasear ancianos.
> 
> 
> Con NF, no contéis.
> ...



Que dice mi hija y mi mujer que le quieren comer las tetas a tu mujer (sí, la que escribe a veces)


----------



## Atheist (18 Ene 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Dejo a la compra en Binance 10ETH a 565$... _*porchiculea*_
> 
> No pillo más, no sea que bajen y mañana me orine cargado de ETHs a esos precios.
> 
> ...



Venga negro no nos vaciles, si te sacas ethers a esos precios lo unico que cae a partir de ahí es una paja.


----------



## jorge (18 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Lo dije!! Pilas con el FOMO...y ojo que estamos en Bajada!!! si compran ahora...haganlo bajo su resposabilidad...



Pq no crees que sea bueno pillar AGI ahora?


----------



## silverwindow (19 Ene 2018)

Atheist dijo:


> Venga negro no nos vaciles, si te sacas ethers a esos precios lo unico que cae a partir de ahí es una paja.



Tiene FOMO , o sea ganas de entrar porque esta fueraaaaa 
ojo el tren que pasa y te quedas en la estacion


----------



## Atheist (19 Ene 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Tiene FOMO , o sea ganas de entrar porque esta fueraaaaa
> ojo el tren que pasa y te quedas en la estacion



Se está tratando de convencer de su decisión reciente de salirse a fiat, pero eso no quiere decir que el escenario que describe no sea perfectamente posible.


----------



## silverwindow (19 Ene 2018)

Atheist dijo:


> Se está tratando de convencer de su decisión reciente de salirse a fiat, pero eso no quiere decir que el escenario que describe no sea perfectamente posible.



porsupustisimamente que aqui puede pasar de todo, pero tambien es verdad de la verdadera que le han metido mucha tralla ya.


----------



## paketazo (19 Ene 2018)

Que jodido es el autocontrol ¿verdad?

Me acuerdo de chaval, cuando haces de esas tonterías que te convierten en adolescente, que un viejete que tenía buena mano templando el pimple me decía:

Mira, cuando tengas que tomar una decisión importante en la vida haz estas 3 cosas antes:

1- Come bien
2- Duerme bien
3- Menéatela un par de veces, si puedes.

Evidentemente me entró por un oído y me salió por el otro.

Ahora, muchos años después, uno se da cuenta que lo que el viejo quería decir era simplemente que pensara las cosas dos veces antes de actuar.

En la época de las .com, cometí muchos errores, pero el más común era: comprar antes, e investigar después.

Con el tiempo y las ostias, aprendí a separar lo fundamental de las emociones, y ese FOMO del que tanto se habla aquí, es innato al ser humano...le pasa a un buitre al ver carroña cubierta por sus congéneres, a los perros al pasar una hembra en celo, a las pirañas al caer un animal al charco, o a los estorninos cuando vuelan tras el que va a su lado...

Corremos no tras el dinero en este caso, si no detrás del que va delante simplemente, sin pensar realmente si corremos hacia un barranco o hacia un harén... 

Ojalá os hagáis todos ricos, si es lo que de verdad deseáis, aun que ya os digo que cuando lo seáis, os daréis cuenta de que eso no es un fin, quizá con suerte para algunos sea un medio, pero para la mayoría ni tan siquiera eso.

Al menos cuando lo seáis, seréis más sabios, y eso sí que tiene mucho valor.

Buenas noches a todos, y salud.


----------



## albinegre (19 Ene 2018)

Buenas. sigo el hilo tiempo ha.
por qué motivo los hilos de criptos como este aparecen con el "movido"?

por otro lado veo en el principal que se ha pasado de los hilos diarios antifuncis a los hilos diarios antibitcoin.
creo que hay burbuja puede ser. Pero también q la gente habla sin tener ni puta idea. joder. antes de hablar hay q informarse. En mi opinión estamos ante una revolución tecnológica. y lo se pq a pesar de que los poderes facticos se empeñan, el desarrollo tecnológico es imparapla.
creo que todos sabemos que en un plazo medio largo van a desaparecer casi todas. pero hay muchos proyectos que son brutales en concepción. 

ya q escribo añado mi humilde opinion: viendo el gráfico de btc parece un claro pullback y qnos vamos para abajo. no es lo que me gustaría pensar y se que el AT no es muy fiable en criptolandia.
tp pienso vender mis criptos. hace 2 semanas hubiera tenido sentido. ahora HODL o MUERTE.


tengo MIOTA PRL DENT. para mi 3 proyectos sin techo. hay más. Pero evidentemente uno no llega a todo.

saludos foreros. Este hilo es crema


----------



## species8472 (19 Ene 2018)

Pensaba ayer que esto podía ir para arriba, pero haciendo caso de distinguidos foreros, a los que agradezco mucho su labor, acabo de poner a buen recaudo buena parte de mis ganancias y el resto espero poder hacerlo mañana por la mañana. Dejo cifras residuales en las monedas en las que estaba. Salvo Zoin que me ha enamorado y mantengo como long term holder todo (aún así ni aunque quisiera podría vender, están las wallets actualizándose XD)

No me gusta nada lo que veo, cada vez se parece más a principios de 2014, y desde los 1.000 hasta los 20.000 hay mucha gente que querrá tener beneficio. Además el triple techo que ha hecho el BTC hoy no presagia nada nuevo. El último euro que lo gane otro, cuando cambie la situación y vuelva a ser como el feliz 2017 que hemos tenido volveré a entrar. Solo en caso de que haya una ico que me fascine entraré antes para ser long term holder


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (19 Ene 2018)

En estos momentos de incertidumbre es cuando hay que estar tranquilo y sereno, yo lo tengo claro.


----------



## davitin (19 Ene 2018)

Pues yo no tengo tan claro que vaya a bajar, lo que sí que veo es que bitcoin está intentando pasar de los 12.000 y no puede pero bueno ya veremos qué pasa.

Lo que sí que tengo claro es que no voy a vender ni de coña, vete a saber si vendes y luego sube todo de golpe, hacer hold siempre es una opción ganadora, se ha demostrado, y vamos de vender y retirarme de este mundillo como alguno está insinuando que va a hacer no sé muy bien por qué, ni hablar del peluquín , o me hago rico o pierdo hasta la última peseta eso lo tengo más claro que el agua.

Enviado desde mi Woxter Nimbus 102Q mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Gurney (19 Ene 2018)

Príncipes o mendigos, aquí estamos.


----------



## Drewcastle (19 Ene 2018)

Ha habido un bajon hace unas horas pero ahora se esta estabilizando bastante, la decision del parlamento coreano es hoy? Depende del resultado puede provocar una vertical bajista o alcista, esperemos que no jodan mucho estos coreanos.


----------



## davitin (19 Ene 2018)

Cuidado con la gente tóxica que escribe en este hilo, no os habéis dado cuenta que de repente han empezado a florecer hilos sobre criptomonedas coincidiendo con aquel anuncio que hizo calopez diciendo que iba a abrir un subforo exclusivo para este tema? A ver si os creéis que de repente han entrado 1000 foreros preguntando por lo mismo, para mercado manipulado, este foro.

Enviado desde mi Woxter Nimbus 102Q mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Lancho (19 Ene 2018)

Me gustaría saber si alguno estáis en Electra (ECA) o la estáis estudiando.
Esta listada en Coinmarketcap y han debido tener problemas con Exchange Coinsmarket.
He mirado el roadmap y todavía no tienen whitepaper, creo que no hubo ICO y que no tienen CEO por su propia organización, veo cosas que me gustan y otras no tanto.

---------- Post added 19-ene-2018 at 02:34 ----------




Drewcastle dijo:


> Ha habido un bajon hace unas horas pero ahora se esta estabilizando bastante, la decision del parlamento coreano es hoy? Depende del resultado puede provocar una vertical bajista o alcista, esperemos que no jodan mucho estos coreanos.



ES OFICIAL: El Gobierno dice que no se puede eliminar... | News | Cointelegraph

Me parece que algunos de los políticos ya tendrán metidos buenos cuartos...

---------- Post added 19-ene-2018 at 02:40 ----------

Respecto a la valoración que se comentaba anteriormente de cuanto han bajado nuestras carteras o Blockfolio desde máximos un de $ 37K a 18K, ahora sobre 26K, mañana ya veremos. Me anime en mal momento con chapas nuevas en Kucoin y hasta que levanten me tendrán algo pillado, Hold no queda otra.

---------- Post added 19-ene-2018 at 02:42 ----------

Me voy a dormir, dejó una orden de ETH a 666€ por si los chinos la vuelven a liar.


----------



## Drewcastle (19 Ene 2018)

Mr. Lancho dijo:


> Me gustaría saber si alguno estáis en Electra (ECA) o la estáis estudiando.
> Esta listada en Coinmarketcap y han debido tener problemas con Exchange Coinsmarket.
> He mirado el roadmap y todavía no tienen whitepaper, creo que no hubo ICO y que no tienen CEO por su propia organización, veo cosas que me gustan y otras no tanto.
> 
> ...



Genial entonces, yo creo que vamos a tener unos 3-4 dias de tendencia alcista, o al menos lateral, y despues si se cumple la premisa del grafico que se puso hace unos dias de que 23-24 dias antes del año nuevo chino habra otra bajada, si se cumple esa teoria podemos utilizarla a nuestro favor para salirnos al acongojante tether.
__

Yo tambien estoy en ECA, pille bastantes chapas porque le veia una tendencia alcista brutal, pero todo se jodio con la caida de los servidores de coinsmarkets, que fue precisamente el mercadeo masivo de ECA lo que lo causó, creo que ya llevamos 2 semanas esperando a que vuelva a funcionar, si es que vuelve, asi que estoy bastante mosca.

En cuanto al proyecto en si yo tambien tengo dudas, pero no tengo conocimientos tecnicos para opinar objetivamente, estan subiendo muchas cosas a github, alguien que sepa dle tema si que podria iluminarnos, y el whitepaper creo que lo publican este mes si no recuerdo mal, esta en su roadmap.


----------



## Mr. Lancho (19 Ene 2018)

Gracias Drewcastle,

Yo ECA estoy pensando en entrar, si alguien nos puede iluminar un poco se agradece. He leído algún comentario comparándolo con Raiblocks pero no tengo ni idea, lo que si me parece que por tener cantidades grandes en la wallet en stake hay buenos repartos de fichas, seguiré mirando el finde a ver si me decido.


----------



## davitin (19 Ene 2018)

Un enlace sobre un artículo que habla sobre las criptos chinas, viene a decir que están muy infravaloradas y que son una buena apuesta:

An Undervalued Blockchain Market in China is Good News for You

Enviado desde mi Woxter Nimbus 102Q mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Divad (19 Ene 2018)

Hacer hold está bien, pero hacer hold y poner orden de venta detrás de la ballena (bot) que está en máximos y de darse el rebote para volver a bajar... ya te llevas el primer premio, de volver a bajar se vuelve a comprar y a ponerse detrás de la siguiente ballena para cobrar ::

Regla de oro: vender siempre en beneficios.


----------



## latostat (19 Ene 2018)

Gracias a los que comentáis cuando os salís de un valor, esta es la información más importante que podemos compartir aquí, mucho más interesante que compartir a los valores que entramos. Al final cuando holdeas un valor lo acabas conociendo bien y si lo sueltas es por algo. Yo he tratado de hacerlo estos días y estaría bien que adquiriéramos esta costumbre en el hilo.


----------



## davitin (19 Ene 2018)

Divad dijo:


> Hacer hold está bien, pero hacer hold y poner orden de venta detrás de la ballena (bot) que está en máximos y de darse el rebote para volver a bajar... ya te llevas el primer premio, de volver a bajar se vuelve a comprar y a ponerse detrás de la siguiente ballena para cobrar ::
> 
> Regla de oro: vender siempre en beneficios.



En el libro de ordenes de compra de neo en bittrex veo un par ordenes de compra de casi 2000 neos cada una puestas entre 100 y 95 usdt., son las órdenes de compra de mayor magnitud que hay ahora mismo...podría ser un indicativo de que las ballenas van a llevar el valor otra vez hasta ese rango antes de hacer subir el precio otra vez?

Enviado desde mi Woxter Nimbus 102Q mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Divad (19 Ene 2018)

davitin dijo:


> En el libro de ordenes de compra de neo en bittrex veo un par ordenes de compra de casi 2000 neos cada una puestas entre 100 y 95 usdt., son las órdenes de compra de mayor magnitud que hay ahora mismo...podría ser un indicativo de que las ballenas van a llevar el valor otra vez hasta ese rango antes de hacer subir el precio otra vez?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Woxter Nimbus 102Q mediante Tapatalk



0.1490049*8* cobro con posible rebote o se los mea hasta los 0.15

fotos de internet

Menudo nivel de risa tienen! No dicen claramente la verdad para no crear una estampida... prefieren mantener al rebaño en la duda y que si lo hacen... que nada, que le metas poco... que interesa mantener españistán con una RBU y poco más... 
Comienza en el 18:40, (no merece la pena verlo, pero para que os hagáis una idea de como las sueltan sin pillarse mucho los dedos :
[youtube]32sdfY5mLDg[/youtube]

Del hilo van a salir profesionales! :Aplauso::Baile:

---------- Post added 19-ene-2018 at 07:08 ----------

Los siguientes techos en bittrex eth-neo son curiosos, quienes quieran un hold largo son otra variable a escoger :XX:


fotos de internet


----------



## silverwindow (19 Ene 2018)

Parece q las futuras regulaciones de la UE seran blandas"tipo KYC o similar.Para competir bien.

Solo veo una direccion en el horizonte,parriba.

Este lateral no durara mucho, es solo mi opinion .


----------



## davitin (19 Ene 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Parece q las futuras regulaciones de la UE seran blandas"tipo KYC o similar.Para competir bien.
> 
> Solo veo una direccion en el horizonte,parriba.
> 
> Este lateral no durara mucho, es solo mi opinion .



Por? Hay alguna noticia? En china están a punto de decir algo también.

Enviado desde mi Woxter Nimbus 102Q mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cui Bono (19 Ene 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Por? Hay alguna noticia? En china están a punto de decir algo también.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Woxter Nimbus 102Q mediante Tapatalk



En Corea se han bajado los calzoncillos frente a las cryptos. Del otro hilo:
burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showpost.php?p=21135730&postcount=6156


----------



## lurker (19 Ene 2018)

alguien comentaba el otro día que el tiempo de las ICO ya pasó, pues bien:
-INS: se mantiene en los 4,5-5 $, estuvo bastante tiempo en los 9-12$ tras salir a exchanges. ICO: 2,54$ sin bonus
-Selfkey: se mantiene en los 0,04-0,06$, aguantando el chaparrón de antes de ayer. ICO: 0,015$ sin bonus
-Insurepal: ayer mismo cerraron la ico, a 0,1$. Hoy ya está en Livecoin por el módico precio de 0,3$ y subiendo.
-SingularityNet: a ver cuando salga a más exchanges, de momento a 0,8$ en etherdelta , 0,1$ en ICO...

y las que están por venir: bee, gems, apex, elastos, thekey, bankera, jibrel...

supongo que habrá mucha mierda, pero si se busca y se invierte en buenas icos los roi que se les saca no están nada mal


----------



## trancos123 (19 Ene 2018)

$EDG


----------



## juli (19 Ene 2018)

ENG. Ronda de info.

Esperemos que salga algo sobre Mnodes...y aver qué dicen de la charleta para Neo en Asia.

Twitter

------------
Para quien no esté al tanto, Presentación Básica/Standard de ENIGMA y su oferta ESCALABLE de "Privacidad para CADA Blockchain" - subtítulos -:



Spoiler



[youtube]8KzFA0wJM_s[/youtube]




---------- Post added 19-ene-2018 at 10:55 ----------




lurker dijo:


> alguien comentaba el otro día que el tiempo de las ICO ya pasó, pues bien:
> -INS: se mantiene en los 4,5-5 $, estuvo bastante tiempo en los 9-12$ tras salir a exchanges. ICO: 2,54$ sin bonus
> -Selfkey: se mantiene en los 0,04-0,06$, aguantando el chaparrón de antes de ayer. ICO: 0,015$ sin bonus
> -Insurepal: ayer mismo cerraron la ico, a 0,1$. Hoy ya está en Livecoin por el módico precio de 0,3$ y subiendo.
> ...



Pasó lo de que hacer un x5 , x10, x30 + ROI a la semana y suelta...fuese automático.

Los buenos proyectos seguirán saliendo, obviamente...pero que nadie dé por sentado que ICO=Pasta gratix.

De hecho, si lo que se buscan son buenos proyectos : "Al rico-ICO" ( Esperas un ICO , de los mucho frustrados y bajistas que se dan...y te relees su paper & su discord tranquilamente mientras dejas que se marque un SUBsuelo laaargo y sólido ...y ahí, himbiertes en proyecto).

EJ: Paragon, STOX, Somn, Patientory... NUNCA un barrido tocará ese SUBsuelo, es Pure HODL . Y son blockchains que hacen cosas, con un buen mogollón de pasta para funcionar en desarrollo, marketing, etc ... Mirad sus charts.

Los "Al rico-ICO" son, más que una bonoloto "segura" :bla: ...un OUTLET a tu medida ( De género actual, nada de reliquias que se han quedado viejas...sino descartes de un mercado saturado . Y en absoluto descartados por su solidez ).


----------



## Gurney (19 Ene 2018)

Actualizado a hoy

Edito....éste no es el actualizado...a ver si lo encuentro.

Edito: Éste sí Four word Cryptocurrencies (Master) - Hojas de cálculo de Google


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (19 Ene 2018)

Divad dijo:


> Hacer hold está bien, pero hacer hold y poner orden de venta detrás de la ballena (bot) que está en máximos y de darse el rebote para volver a bajar... ya te llevas el primer premio, de volver a bajar se vuelve a comprar y a ponerse detrás de la siguiente ballena para cobrar ::
> 
> Regla de oro: vender siempre en beneficios.



En entornos laterales es buena estrategia, pero en días alcistas no tanto. No veas la cara de tonto que se me quedó al comprar Enigma a 2, y soltarla a 3,20 cuando a llegó a tocar 8 en pocos días después.

Lo realmente difícil aquí es calcular la magnitud de olas donde puede moverse un valor y la tendencia general del mercado, cosas que pueden parecer sencillas pero a mi al menos me cuestan bastante.


----------



## jijito (19 Ene 2018)

Gurney dijo:


> Actualizado a hoy



El que ha hecho esa lista o ha dedicado poco tiempo a estudiarse bien cada moneda o es que directamente busca desinformar como la totalidad de rotulos de este estilo


----------



## Corruptibly Manager (19 Ene 2018)

albinegre dijo:


> Buenas. sigo el hilo tiempo ha.
> por qué motivo los hilos de criptos como este aparecen con el "movido"?



Calopez ha creado el subforo "Criptomonedas", y por tanto la mayor parte de hilos al respecto en "Bolsa e inversiones" han sido desplazados. Ultimamente dicho subforo estaba monopolizado por las criptomonedas


----------



## Gurney (19 Ene 2018)

jijito dijo:


> El que ha hecho esa lista o ha dedicado poco tiempo a estudiarse bien cada moneda o es que directamente busca desinformar como la totalidad de rotulos de este estilo



Es un resumen ultrarresumido. 4 palabras.

---------- Post added 19-ene-2018 at 11:26 ----------

Una lista negra de Youtubers: So now that we have a list of all the youtubers that scam can we also have a list of "Youtubers-that-know-their-sh*t-list" or "trusted youtubers list" : CryptoCurrency


----------



## Superoeo (19 Ene 2018)

Bueno, pues parece que el gato muerto ya no está tan claro que fuese a ser tal.

Yo me refugié anoche con un pequeño monto en USDT por si todo bajaba poder comprar rebajas, pero parece que me lo voy a comer xD (Por una parte me alegro porque significa que el mercado continuará alcista. Tal y como está subiendo BTC no creo que vaya a irse a los 8000, aunque bueno... mientras no sobrepase los 12000 con seguridad supongo que no hay nada escrito).

he de admitir que por unos momentos, a pesar de haber visto por aquí ya muchos "cracks" vi el pinchazo final de la burbuja y que nos ibamos a ir todos al guano, pero... esperemos que todavía quede para eso.

En otro orden de cosas:

Ya tenemos a SingularityNET en Coinmarketcap, a 0,8$. un x8 desde la ICO nada más salir a exchange (y solo está en Etherdelta y Tidex) por lo que le auguro un crecimiento sostenible y muy interesante a largo plazo. Ha sido mi mejor movimiento del año, y espero que sea el que aumente mi portafolio con unas cifras interesantes xD

SingularityNET (AGI) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap

En cuanto al mercado en general. Cómo lo veis? Podemos estar ya tranquilios? Volveremos a los infiernos estos días?


----------



## Gurney (19 Ene 2018)

ETC va a tener un airdrop, Callisto.

_“It was decided to distribute the initial stake of CLO between current ETC holders. We will make a snapshot of ETC blockchain at block 5500000 (approximately 5 March, 2018. This depends on ETC block time and ETC hashrate changes). Then we implement the initial balance of each ETC holder in the Callisto network genesis block, so each ETC owner will receive CLO coins automatically in a 1:1 ratio to the amount of ETC that he had at block 5500000._”

Ethereum Classic (ETC) Callisto (CLO) Airdrop Announcement Leads to Price Surge and Stability - Cryptovest


----------



## san_miguel (19 Ene 2018)

Superoeo dijo:


> Bueno, pues parece que el gato muerto ya no está tan claro que fuese a ser tal.
> 
> Yo me refugié anoche con un pequeño monto en USDT por si todo bajaba poder comprar rebajas, pero parece que me lo voy a comer xD (Por una parte me alegro porque significa que el mercado continuará alcista. Tal y como está subiendo BTC no creo que vaya a irse a los 8000, aunque bueno... mientras no sobrepase los 12000 con seguridad supongo que no hay nada escrito).
> 
> ...



Aún puede bajar...yo no las tengo todas conmigo.


----------



## Superoeo (19 Ene 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> Aún puede bajar...yo no las tengo todas conmigo.




Mmmm cierto, es verdad que viendo el gráfico a mayor escala no estamos todavía en niveles de mucha seguridad...ienso:

Igual me espero un poco a reentrar con los USDT.. si al final solo sube... pues mala decisión y ya me joderé xD


----------



## Silkyen (19 Ene 2018)

Superoeo dijo:


> Bueno, pues parece que el gato muerto ya no está tan claro que fuese a ser tal.
> 
> Yo me refugié anoche con un pequeño monto en USDT por si todo bajaba poder comprar rebajas, pero parece que me lo voy a comer xD (Por una parte me alegro porque significa que el mercado continuará alcista. Tal y como está subiendo BTC no creo que vaya a irse a los 8000, aunque bueno... mientras no sobrepase los 12000 con seguridad supongo que no hay nada escrito).
> 
> ...



Yo creo que este finde vamos para arriba, al menos, hasta domingo noche-madrugada del lunes, que puede volver el FUD con el tema chino-coreano que está siendo el catalizador bajista de esta última bajada.

Menuda manera de liquidar cortos, la rotura de los 12k que se ha resistido estos días, está cercana.


----------



## sabueXo (19 Ene 2018)

Una preguntilla.

Que saquen un whitepaper indicando como van a funcionar unos masternodes, debería hacer subir el precio, ¿no?


----------



## Vde (19 Ene 2018)

ETH hoy plano plano plano, veamos ese hard fork del que tanto se habla


----------



## arras2 (19 Ene 2018)

sabueXo dijo:


> Una preguntilla.
> 
> Que saquen un whitepaper indicando como van a funcionar unos masternodes, debería hacer subir el precio, ¿no?



¿De donde obtienes la info de trig? He estado buscando y no he encontrado nada del withe paper. Sale a última hora americana ¿no?

----------

Se respira una calma tensa... ¿Apuestas de hacia donde irá el mercado a corto? 

Los 12k es una resistencia muy dura, mi voto es que volveremos a visitar el entorno de los 9k en breve, pero como esto es la locura sin sentido tampoco me sorprendería que lo pasara. Tiene una pinta muy muy fea el gráfico


----------



## Ikkyu (19 Ene 2018)

A ver si alguien que lleve tiempo en esto, puede resolverme esta duda, es por simple curiosidad:

Por qué Zcash tuvo un pico tan grande al principio de su grafica? Pone que llego a cotizar a 4.000$!


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (19 Ene 2018)

Superoeo Sophia esta también en Idex, aunque tiene un volumen muy muy limitado, un exchange en modo beta para tokens erc20.

Just a moment...

saludos.


----------



## Vde (19 Ene 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Por cierto, compañeros y amigos del metal; yo también estoy en HOLD..., así que todos estamos igual... ¿No?



Yo estoy esperando a ver si baja niveles para volver a entrar. Prisa no hay desde luego


----------



## lurker (19 Ene 2018)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Superoeo Sophia esta también en Idex, aunque tiene un volumen muy muy limitado, un exchange en modo beta para tokens erc20.
> 
> Just a moment...
> 
> saludos.



holdeais AGI? o es momento de vender para recomprar cuando pase el hype? de momento las tengo en mew pero estos precios me tientan, la verdad...


----------



## haruki murakami (19 Ene 2018)

A los que compraron SingularityNet los felicito... Llevan un ROI x8..
Yo casi me harto de darle publicidad por aqui y en el foro de las Ico..tenia mas que claro que era algo de esas proporciones.
A los que la vayan a comprar...creería que sería mejor comprarla a 0.4
Mi entrada sería esa..incluso podría bajar a 0.3.
Edito...casi tengo la certeza que entre TAAS Tidex y Etherdelta son los que tienen el precio inflado. TAAS himbirtió 2.000 ethers en SingularityNet


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (19 Ene 2018)

lurker dijo:


> holdeais AGI? o es momento de vender para recomprar cuando pase el hype? de momento las tengo en mew pero estos precios me tientan, la verdad...



Yo es poca la cantidad que tengo, alrededor de 500, por lo que holdearlos no me va a afectar, los voy a dejar a largo plazo, independientemente me gusta el proyecto, tengo curiosidad por ver como evoluciona el "bisho", los que entraron en ICO quizá les vendría bien vender( opinión personal) y hacer ROI , han multiplicado por 10 y si pillaron el pico de Tidex anoche algunos hasta por 100..

Saludos


----------



## haruki murakami (19 Ene 2018)

.casi tengo la certeza que entre *TAAS Tidex y Etherdelta* son los que tienen el precio inflado. TAAS himbirtió 2.000 ethers en SingularityN

---------- Post added 19-ene-2018 at 13:06 ----------

Algo que tambien tengo claro es que es un proyecto que valdra en 18 -24 meses, 40.000 millones al menos. Esto es si los de SingularityNet lo hacen bien...


----------



## Claudius (19 Ene 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> ETH puede visitar casi cualquier punto de esa franja acotada por las flechas; de momento ayer reboto en la frontera....



Se va a ir a ATH no tardando, en cuanto el btc recupere los 12500 rompiendo tendencia bajista en 4h y coja la línea del soporte en los 13000 en 1D de un canal de 13-17.
Salvo más fud.


----------



## silverwindow (19 Ene 2018)

No hay nada que hacer.
Sigue entrando crypto-pasta a cascoporro.


----------



## haruki murakami (19 Ene 2018)

Alguien tiene bola de cristal?


----------



## Ikkyu (19 Ene 2018)

Calma cabrones. Antes de un pump nuevo se tendra que calmar y consolidar el mercado de nuevo para transmitir confianza. Puede tocar un tiempo aburrido. El bajon ha servido para tomar posiciones nuevas.


----------



## Intop (19 Ene 2018)

Una consulta sobre ETH
Acabo de comprar 1 ETH para tradear en kraken con el HardForck que anuncian hoy. (("The fork will be at block height #4936270" Each ETH holder receives ETZ in the ratio of 1:1))

¿estoy a tiempo para recibir los ETZ? 
¿Es posible recibirlos si tienes los ETH en el wallet de un exchange o tienen que estar en algun wallet con key privada tipo MEW?

Gracias!


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (19 Ene 2018)

Claudius dijo:


> Se va a ir a ATH no tardando, en cuanto el btc recupere los 12500 rompiendo tendencia bajista en 4h y coja la línea del soporte en los 13000 en 1D de un canal de 13-17.
> Salvo más fud.



Jóder, sí que lo tienes claro ::

---------- Post added 19-ene-2018 at 13:58 ----------



Intop dijo:


> Una consulta sobre ETH
> Acabo de comprar 1 ETH para tradear en kraken con el HardForck que anuncian hoy. (("The fork will be at block height #4936270" Each ETH holder receives ETZ in the ratio of 1:1))
> 
> ¿estoy a tiempo para recibir los ETZ?
> ...



¿Pero lo del ETZ es real o fake? Yo es que ya no me fío ni de mi sombra.


----------



## sabueXo (19 Ene 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> ¿De donde obtienes la info de trig? He estado buscando y no he encontrado nada del withe paper. Sale a última hora americana ¿no?



"
KevinB - Today at 5:28 AM
Blocksafe platform white paper will be released tomorrow ( Jan 19th -eastern standard time)
"

Se supone que a la tarde noche de EEUU. La info la saco de discord.

No te jode que me ando peleando para entrar con algo en TRIG para aprovechar el tirón del whitepaper y salir y tras 1 hora viendo el mejor momento, entro y al de un minuto me ponen un techo de 99ETH!!! ::::

He vuelto a salir escopetado con 0.006ETH de beneficio


----------



## Intop (19 Ene 2018)

Leyendo ahora por BitcoinTalk no lo tengo muy claro lo del HardFork de ETH. Unos dicen que cancelado, otros que seria para mañana. Nose.

De todas formas ¿si hacen 1:1 de los token para poder recibirlos tienen que estar en una cartera privada si o si? ¿O tambien funcionaria en la wallet de algún exchange?


----------



## Gurney (19 Ene 2018)

Yo de MyEtherWallet no los saco.


----------



## haruki murakami (19 Ene 2018)

Hay que ponerle cuidadito a Basic Attention (BAT) se esta generando mucha controversia entre los Youtubers y Youtube...y ya muchos Youtubers estan promocionando BAT como alternativa para monetizarse mas...El asunto es que youtube ha vuelto a cambiar las reglas y les ha aumentado la cantidad de horas que deben visualizarse sus videos para que les den el dinero.... Ojito mucho ojito que puede volverse trending lo de BAT...no estoy hablando de youtubers de 100.000 suscriptores...esoty hablando de youtubers de 5millones, 10millones...pilas...porque la cantidad de descargas de Brave (navegador) se estan disparando....y la cantidad de youtubers que se estan suscribiendo como creadores en Brave va en aumento!!.. podriamos estar pronto ante un pump importante tanto para BAT como para las criptos!!!

---------- Post added 19-ene-2018 at 14:15 ----------




Claudius dijo:


> Se va a ir a ATH no tardando, en cuanto el btc recupere los 12500 rompiendo tendencia bajista en 4h y coja la línea del soporte en los 13000 en 1D de un canal de 13-17.
> Salvo más fud.



Que rompa los 13.000!!!!! y luego los 14.000 sin Bitcoin aun no podemos crecer con las alts! Yo no quiero que sacrifiquen al bitcoin..si el sube, nosotros subimos!!


----------



## iaGulin (19 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Hay que ponerle cuidadito a Basic Attention (BAT) se esta generando mucha controversia entre los Youtubers y Youtube...y ya muchos Youtubers estan promocionando BAT como alternativa para monetizarse mas...El asunto es que youtube ha vuelto a cambiar las reglas y les ha aumentado la cantidad de horas que deben visualizarse sus videos para que les den el dinero.... Ojito mucho ojito que puede volverse trending lo de BAT...no estoy hablando de youtubers de 100.000 suscriptores...esoty hablando de youtubers de 5millones, 10millones...pilas...porque la cantidad de descargas de Brave (navegador) se estan disparando....y la cantidad de youtubers que se estan suscribiendo como creadores en Brave va en aumento!!.. podriamos estar pronto ante un pump importante tanto para BAT como para las criptos!!!
> 
> ---------- Post added 19-ene-2018 at 14:15 ----------
> 
> ...



A lo mejor busqué mal, pero donde están esas cuentas con millones de suscriptores hablando de BAT? No encontré ningún video relevante.


----------



## Parlakistan (19 Ene 2018)

La lateralidad de las cryptos de estas últimas horas me está gustando mucho. Es muy buen síntoma.


----------



## stiff upper lip (19 Ene 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham , que ha escrito 7 novelas ( ninguna publicada ) y esta terminando su primer guion de largometraje " Agarrame ese bulbo , manolo "
> esta en shock ...el clapham , que ahi donde lo ves es ingenuo y naive
> penso ( oh iluso de lui ) que la gente era " solo un poco " tarada mental y
> cefalopoda pero niet ...la involucion de la especie es brutal
> ...




Déjate de chorradas y sigue analizando fundamentales de cryptos, si quieres thanks gánatelos!!!

Te doy uno para tentarte.

P.D No hay nada más antisistema que las cryptos, meta la zarpa quien la meta, la idea en sí, ya es lo más peligroso para el orden establecido que se ha inventado jamás y encima se puede ganar dinero (honesto) con ello.


----------



## haruki murakami (19 Ene 2018)

iaGulin dijo:


> A lo mejor busqué mal, pero donde están esas cuentas con millones de suscriptores hablando de BAT? No encontré ningún video relevante.



*Youtubers* con millones de suscriptores estan promocionando BAT

Why A Controversial Change Has The Internet Angry at Logan Paul, Youtube, and More... - YouTube

Checa desde el minuto 6 del video...Phillip de franco, casi 6 millones de Subs.

Twitter
Bart Baker -- casi 10 millones de Subs
Bart Baker - YouTube

---------- Post added 19-ene-2018 at 14:38 ----------




clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham , que ha escrito 7 novelas ( ninguna publicada ) y esta terminando su primer guion de largometraje " Agarrame ese bulbo , manolo "
> esta en shock ...el clapham , que ahi donde lo ves es ingenuo y naive
> penso ( oh iluso de lui ) que la gente era " solo un poco " tarada mental y
> cefalopoda pero niet ...la involucion de la especie es brutal
> ...



Clapham, entiendo tu descontento con lo de los 498 golems...pero oye ya eres millonario con Zoin!! vuelve a darnos esa infoo jugosa que aportabas a muchos con las criptos...muchos se han hecho unas X con PIVX y otros con Zoin...si el problema son los golems...pues tan pronto me haga un x2 con Basic Attention (cuando llegue a los $1.30) *te doy los mismas 498 golems que te robo Bittrex!!* No es de Coña, Soy de palabra.


----------



## juli (19 Ene 2018)

De 6 posts, 3 de ellos escuetos...3 parrafadas del trollaco éste , triplicadas, con 2 cojones.

Alguno se está equivocando...y mucho. Abríos un puto hilo.

MECAGOEN DIOS...QUE AQUÏ HAY CURRO DE AÑOS; EHHH???


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (19 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> De 6 posts, 3 de ellos escuetos...3 parrafadas del trollaco éste , triplicadas, con 2 cojones.
> 
> Alguno se está equivocando...y mucho. Abríos un puto hilo.
> 
> MECAGOEN DIOS...QUE AQUÏ HAY CURRO DE AÑOS; EHHH???



La verdad, es que uno, tras años de aguantar personajes con tintes Kafkianos aprende a reírse de cualquier tarado con toques de lucidez .

Buenas risas. Juli tomate un verdejo, te invito yo.

ojú.


----------



## juli (19 Ene 2018)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> La verdad, es que uno, tras años de aguantar personajes con tintes Kafkianos aprende a reírse de cualquier tarado con toques de lucidez .
> 
> Buenas risas. Juli tomate un verdejo, te invito yo.
> 
> ojú.



Hilo ad hoc y tóax contentax.

pero...QUé ES ESTO ???


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (19 Ene 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> ...en el sur de la Florida ( un Estado mas grande que Espana...



Extensión de Florida: 170.304 kilómetros cuadrados (Florida - Wikipedia)

Extensión de España: 505.990 kilómetros cuadrados (Spain - Wikipedia)

Y así son todas las gilipolleces de hijo de puta que dices. De nada por el baño de realidad. Estreno el ignore contigo, payaso.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (19 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Hilo ad hoc y tóax contentax.
> 
> pero...QUé ES ESTO ???



Juli, estoy de acuerdo contigo, coño, simplemente cuando te comes un chuleton has de ver la carne y la grasa que tiene el chuleton, tu decides cuando estas en la carnicería la calidad de la carne que compras.

Fin off-topic, va.


----------



## paketazo (19 Ene 2018)

*Clapham*...mira:

Sep 13, 2017	Zoin USD price	0.025889

Si alguién hubiera invertido 1500$ entonces, tendría prox: 1500/0,026 unos 57.000 Zoin

Que a día de hoy serían al cambio por $: más de 121.000$

O lo que vendría a ser a una media de 21$ por silver eagle, unas:	5760 onzas de bullion.

O unos cerca de 180 Kg de bullion silver.

Buen movimiento ese de largarte después del huracán.

Pero con tu sabiduría no tardarás en entender que vas a tener más oportunidades.

Un saludo


----------



## Pirro (19 Ene 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham esta fuera del juego .* Las cryptos tienen el poder de seducirte y convertirte en un adicto y los adictos siempre van a mas* .
> Un pantalon de lycra de algodon con motivos florales vale 1,75 $ y en Cuba te lo quitan de las manos por 6 $ ( eso es mas de un 300 % )
> Y como eso muchas otras prendas con retornos de 3X y 4X ...asi que
> negocio para multiplicar el patrimonio hay de sobra
> ...



Lo cual sólo es un problema si la pasta va de tu banco al exchanger. Si sigue el camino inverso, como nos pasó a todos los que ignorábamos tu FUD cuando Bitcoin valía uno de pocos cientos, no le veo mayor problema.


----------



## Cayo Marcio (19 Ene 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> *Clapham*...mira:
> 
> Sep 13, 2017	Zoin USD price	0.025889
> 
> ...



Quien pillara un pelotazo así de nuevo...alguna idea?


----------



## haruki murakami (19 Ene 2018)

El volumen ha pasado de un maximo de ayer de USD 63MM a 40MM....a mi eso me indica contraccion...y en la bajada de hace unos dias...llegamos a bajar hasta los 32MM


----------



## Kukulkam (19 Ene 2018)

Un consejo , echad todos al ignore a la rata judía , solo viene a entorpecer el hilo, que se vaya con sus amigos ladrones, estafadores y terroristas gusanos de Miami, que aquí no pintas nada puto cerdo


----------



## haruki murakami (19 Ene 2018)

No es por nada...pero si la cosa tira para abajo (como parece ahora mismo), seguramente NegroFuturo se va a hacer con sus Ethers a $535.

Y yo con mis Dashes a $500


----------



## Vde (19 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> No es por nada...pero si la cosa tira para abajo (como parece ahora mismo), seguramente NegroFuturo se va a hacer con sus Ethers a $535.
> 
> Y yo con mis Dashes a $500



Yo veo que ETH lleva día y medio manteniendo entre 860 y 910, sin grandes tirones y con las subidas y bajadas sostenidas. Muy plano todo a mi parecer

Y eso que ahora os leo por aquí decir que el hard fork ese será esta tarde/noche en USA, madrugada para nosotros


----------



## Carlos1 (19 Ene 2018)

¿Alguien sabe por qué BCD en Binance cuesta 30 dólares menos (aprox) que en Kucoin?

Ya pasó algo parecido pero más bestia hace unos días.

Alguno de vosotros esta comprando BCD en Binance para luego vender en Kucoin?

No me huele nada bien.
 
Un saludo.


----------



## Wens (19 Ene 2018)

Carlos1 dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe por qué BCD en Binance cuesta 30 dólares menos (aprox) que en Kucoin?
> 
> Ya pasó algo parecido pero más bestia hace unos días.
> 
> ...



Si te fijas, Binance tiene suspendido tanto la retirada como el depósito de BCD.


----------



## arras2 (19 Ene 2018)

Kmd pinta bien el gráfico después de lo que ha llovido... Creo que yo tenía razón y el swap de btcd le estaba haciendo daño. No he visto ninguna noticia relevante que haya hecho que pare de caer. A ver que da de si, que es una de las que peor llevo.


----------



## Carlos1 (19 Ene 2018)

Wens dijo:


> Si te fijas, Binance tiene suspendido tanto la retirada como el depósito de BCD.




ya me olía algo raro...)

Muchas gracias por la info compañero.


----------



## Ikkyu (19 Ene 2018)

En kucoin han abierto pares con BCH


----------



## juli (19 Ene 2018)

Algún dato nuevo sobre ENIGMA...no demasiado, pero sí uno que no entiendo bien...dicen que en su discord hay miles de DESARROLLADORES...y he pensado que será el translator , confundiéndose con USUARIOS..pero es que, acto seguido, los anima a unirse si están "desarrollando". 

Confirmación o descarte de ello, please ?

*original ( inglés )*

Enigma Update




*castellano ( translator )*

Traductor de Google


----------



## haruki murakami (19 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Algún dato nuevo sobre ENIGMA...no demasiado, pero sí uno que no entiendo bien...dicen que en su discord hay miles de DESARROLLADORES...y he pensado que será el translator , confundiéndose con USUARIOS..pero es que, acto seguido, los anima a unirse si están "desarrollando".
> 
> Confirmación o descarte de ello, please ?
> 
> ...



Si, dice developer community. ...ya hay 5.000? no es eso algo bochornoso ya?


----------



## arras2 (19 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Algún dato nuevo sobre ENIGMA...no demasiado, pero sí uno que no entiendo bien...dicen que en su discord hay miles de DESARROLLADORES...y he pensado que será el translator , confundiéndose con USUARIOS..pero es que, acto seguido, los anima a unirse si están "desarrollando".
> 
> Confirmación o descarte de ello, please ?
> 
> ...



Luego le digo a mi mano que me lo interprete.


----------



## Aksturiax (19 Ene 2018)

Developers with Catalyst.

Desarrolladores CON Catalyst, no DE Catalyst. Yo entiendo que hay miles haciendo sus macros de trading con ese software. Es como si dices que hay miles de desarrolladores en Wordpress porque hacen sus webs con ese programa.


----------



## D_M (19 Ene 2018)

¿Que opinais de Cindicator (CND) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap ?

Los precios de casi todas las coins y tokens cayendo y CND como un puto tanque subiendo un 150%.

No lo menciono por lo que esté subiendo hoy solamente, investigad y veréis.


----------



## silverwindow (19 Ene 2018)

_La Unión Europea se ha mantenido en un segundo plano respecto a las criptomonedas. No ha dado su apoyo a la moneda, pero tampoco se ha planteado formalmente la imposición de ciertos límites más allá de una mayor vigilancia del mercado negro.De momento no hay nada concreto, pero se trata de la primera vez que ministros de una potencia europea se manifiestan de forma pública y notoria con una hoja de ruta para poner limitaciones las criptomonedas._

El bitcoin desencadena la controversia en Europa

Marzo minimo para que digan algo.


----------



## jijito (19 Ene 2018)

D_M dijo:


> ¿Que opinais de Cindicator (CND) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap ?
> 
> Los precios de casi todas las coins y tokens cayendo y CND como un puto tanque subiendo un 150%.
> 
> No lo menciono por lo que esté subiendo hoy solamente, investigad y veréis.



Esta pumpeado desde ayer porque no se que panfleto la recomendo comprar.


----------



## haruki murakami (19 Ene 2018)

D_M dijo:


> ¿Que opinais de Cindicator (CND) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap ?
> 
> Los precios de casi todas las coins y tokens cayendo y CND como un puto tanque subiendo un 150%.
> 
> No lo menciono por lo que esté subiendo hoy solamente, investigad y veréis.



Esta subiendo porque SingularityNET esta subiendo... no hay nada de privado en ello... Cindicator, TASS y AION son partners/inversores en SingularityNET...que por cierto llevan casi un x11 desde precio de ICO.. Hay un FOMO tremendo...pero ya lo dije...Entre *Tidex, TAAS y Etherdelta *estan haciendo lo suyo, inflando los precios!!!


----------



## jijito (19 Ene 2018)

Ins va a ser listado en mercatox?


----------



## silverwindow (19 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Esta subiendo porque SingularityNET esta subiendo... no hay nada de privado en ello... Cindicator, TASS y AION son partners/inversores en SingularityNET...que por cierto llevan casi un x11 desde precio de ICO.. Hay un FOMO tremendo...pero ya lo dije...Entre *Tidex, TAAS y Etherdelta *estan haciendo lo suyo, inflando los precios!!!




A mi singularit se me escapo y paso de meterme ahora en la locura.
No se puede estar en todo.

---------- Post added 19-ene-2018 at 18:34 ----------




jijito dijo:


> Ins va a ser listado en mercatox?



si,confirmado por ellos.


----------



## emere (19 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Algún dato nuevo sobre ENIGMA...no demasiado, pero sí uno que no entiendo bien...dicen que en su discord hay miles de DESARROLLADORES...y he pensado que será el translator , confundiéndose con USUARIOS..pero es que, acto seguido, los anima a unirse si están "desarrollando".
> 
> Confirmación o descarte de ello, please ?
> 
> ...



Se refiere a la comunidad de desarrolladores que están apuntados al discord de Catalyst, es decir. Que no son del equipo, pero son la comunidad que está siguiendo el proyecto y desarrollando/aprendiendo a usarla en su comunidad.

Es decir, nosotros como usuarios del foro de burbuja podemos ser parte de una comunidad y eso le da valor, pero no tenemos porque ser parte de los fundadores o gestores de burbuja.


----------



## juli (19 Ene 2018)

emere dijo:


> Se refiere a la comunidad de desarrolladores que están apuntados al discord de Catalyst, es decir. Que no son del equipo, pero son la comunidad que está siguiendo el proyecto y desarrollando/aprendiendo a usarla en su comunidad.
> 
> Es decir, nosotros como usuarios del foro de burbuja podemos ser parte de una comunidad y eso le da valor, pero no tenemos porque ser parte de los fundadores o gestores de burbuja.



Sí, entiendo,gracias...me refería a "en calidad de qué" se consideran ess miembros.

Según se puede entender...en calidad de desarrolladores de esa tecnología...o simplemente de usuarios ? Esa es mi duda.


----------



## Carlos1 (19 Ene 2018)

Lo dicho, el BTC baja y TODO CRIPTO-DIOS baja.

Van prácticamente de la mano. :ouch:


----------



## emere (19 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Sí, entiendo,gracias...me refería a "en calidad de qué" se consideran ess miembros.
> 
> Según se puede entender...en calidad de desarrolladores de esa tecnología...o simplemente de usuarios ? Esa es mi duda.



Creo que se refiere únicamente a la cantidad de desarrolladores que están entrando al canal de Discord de desarrollo con Catalyst.
Pero esto significa que son potenciales desarrolladores que están utilizando las bondades de Catalyst para sus propios proyectos. No son del equipo necesariamente.

De todas formas, una cosa no quita la otra, tu puedes entrar como desarrollador a formar parte de cualquier comunidad y eso no quita que también seas usuario de ella (de hecho, deberías, porque sino mal empiezas si desarrollas para una tecnología que ni siquiera uses ).

+INFO: El canal se llama #catalyst_dev así que es un canal claramente orientado para desarrolladores.


----------



## Vde (19 Ene 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> _La Unión Europea se ha mantenido en un segundo plano respecto a las criptomonedas. No ha dado su apoyo a la moneda, pero tampoco se ha planteado formalmente la imposición de ciertos límites más allá de una mayor vigilancia del mercado negro.De momento no hay nada concreto, pero se trata de la primera vez que ministros de una potencia europea se manifiestan de forma pública y notoria con una hoja de ruta para poner limitaciones las criptomonedas._
> 
> El bitcoin desencadena la controversia en Europa
> 
> Marzo minimo para que digan algo.



Los movimientos y el volumen que se está generando es TAN GRANDE que los gobiernos y entidades quieren entrar por muchas razones: impuestos, control de capitales y todo lo que puedas imaginar con su poder regulador

Y ahora opinan, más que nada, debido a la gran volatilidad de las últimas semanas, y ese "hate" que algunos fondo tradicionales han alimentado con la prensa. Te pongo un ejemplo: mi madre hablándome ayer del deplome del Bitcoin cuando eso pasó hace 3 días. Es decir, dos días después todavía se metía pánico y "fake news" al público general, como si no se quisiera que el pueblo llano entre en este mercado que se escapa a la banca tradicional

Ahora si que vienen las curvas de verdad, si habrá apoyo o no


----------



## juli (19 Ene 2018)

emere dijo:


> +INFO: El canal se llama #catalyst_dev así que es un canal claramente orientado para desarrolladores.



Cojonudo, éso sí que ya me dice algo...gracias. 

Parece bastante obvio que están implicando al desarrollo en cascada de esa tecnología , a que desarrlladoes la adopten en sus respectivos proyectos en un grado digamos "intermedio" entre los devs de Enigma y el Catalyst, originaklmente... otras plataformas , cuyos devs deberían "absorver" y chequear las funcionalidades que Catalyst podría aportarles...y los USUARIOS finales de esas plataformas.

Si es así...espléndida prueba del 9. A ver qué va opinando el personal.


----------



## silverwindow (19 Ene 2018)

Vde dijo:


> Los movimientos y el volumen que se está generando es TAN GRANDE que los gobiernos y entidades quieren entrar por muchas razones: impuestos, control de capitales y todo lo que puedas imaginar con su poder regulador
> 
> Y ahora opinan, más que nada, debido a la gran volatilidad de las últimas semanas, y ese "hate" que algunos fondo tradicionales han alimentado con la prensa. Te pongo un ejemplo: mi madre hablándome ayer del deplome del Bitcoin cuando eso pasó hace 3 días. Es decir, dos días después todavía se metía pánico y "fake news" al público general, como si no se quisiera que el pueblo llano entre en este mercado que se escapa a la banca tradicional
> 
> Ahora si que vienen las curvas de verdad, si habrá apoyo o no




Europa es una olla de grillos, no van a ponerse de acuerdo ni de coña, con lo que si quieren regular globalmente tendra que ser light, o solo "recomendaciones" a los estados miembros.


----------



## Vde (19 Ene 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Europa es una olla de grillos, no van a ponerse de acuerdo ni de coña, con lo que si quieren regular globalmente tendra que ser light, o solo "recomendaciones" a los estados miembros.



Si, ok, pero desde mi modesta opinión, con la primera regulación light que haya, esto influirá en el precio de todo. Para arriba o abajo? No se


----------



## juli (19 Ene 2018)

A ver...no sé si era jorgitonew o plusultra quien comentó que estaba intentando ampliar en Cryptopia...pero, al parecer - no me consta notificación alguna - mi límite está ampliado ya.

Vamos a darle vidilla, pero si funciona...en fin, muy bien cryptopia, pese a su imagen de exchange de segunda, la verdad.


----------



## Patanegra (19 Ene 2018)

hace unas paginas un forero menciono que esta oscilacion arriba y abajo de las cotizaciones es sana de un punto de vista tecnico...alguien me podria decir por qué? es como un descanso para atacar cotas mas altas?


----------



## iaGulin (19 Ene 2018)

Twitter

Tron anuncia integración para pagos en Peiwo... me bajé del tren a tiempo antes de la última bajada, me olía bastante a scam... pero, ¿será el comienzo de una dominancia de TRX para pagos en el mercado chino? 
Probablemente le meta otra vez un poco a ver que pasa :bla:


----------



## waukegan (19 Ene 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham esta fuera del juego . Las cryptos tienen el poder de seducirte y convertirte en un adicto y los adictos siempre van a mas .
> Un pantalon de lycra de algodon con motivos florales vale 1,75 $ y en Cuba te lo quitan de las manos por 6 $ ( eso es mas de un 300 % )
> Y como eso muchas otras prendas con retornos de 3X y 4X ...asi que
> negocio para multiplicar el patrimonio hay de sobra
> ...



Los "exchanges" que más importan son los negocios y personas que aceptan ser pagados con bitcoin, etc.

El día que eBay, Amazon o AliExpress decidan aceptar bitcoin, ya se ha ganado la partida. Ahora estamos un poco más lejos de eso que hace unos meses por las limitaciones técnicas que se han hecho manifiestas con la saturación del principal blockchain, pero hay soluciones prometedoras en camino, y es cuestión de tiempo, lo resuelva bitcoin u otra criptomoneda. Si por mi fuera, para empezar, aceptaría que me pagasen un 5% de mi salario en BTC, puesto que esa parte de mi salario, probablemente la podría gastar sin dificultad en cosas que consumo habitualmente directamente en BTC (vivo en Estados Unidos, creo que eso ayuda). Y por supuesto, no hablo de elusión fiscal ni nada de eso, pagaría mis impuestos, etc. Simplemente, preferiría funcionar en monedas un poco más alejadas de la mafia financiera.


----------



## Patanegra (19 Ene 2018)

algunos ilustres foreros aconsejan de no vender en perdidas. Sin embargo, admitamos que el mercado va a estar en FUD durante semanas oscilando entre 500 y 600. No seria mejor vender en perdidas cagarros como COSS (su exchange nuevo es peor que el beta) o similares y enviar esos fondos a proyectos con mas posibilidades como ANT o ENG?


----------



## jorgitonew (19 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> A ver...no sé si era jorgitonew o plusultra quien comentó que estaba intentando ampliar en Cryptopia...pero, al parecer - no me consta notificación alguna - mi límite está ampliado ya.
> 
> Vamos a darle vidilla, pero si funciona...en fin, muy bien cryptopia, pese a su imagen de exchange de segunda, la verdad.



a mi si me mandaron mail diciendo que me habían verificado nivel 2


----------



## plus ultra (19 Ene 2018)

Que esta pasando que nadie lo sabe?caida bastante seria,seguida de unas subidas considerables,nos quedamos en lo que parece un "entre canales"...y aqui ningún EJsperto se atreve a mojarse bien mojado...y predecir el mercado en unos dias solamente, poniendo sus BTC sobre la mesa.

Aqui cuando sube todo:es que ya lo sabiamos,se veia venir,gran proyecto...  yo el primero que conste 

Llevo desde la caída viendo de donde sale ese dinero que muchos creen que sale del blockchain,donde?foros y en especial grupos de cryptos,esto ahora es una gran estafa donde han sido engañados y que esto no tiene ningun futuro esta tegnologia es una mentira...

Hay muchos desde 500$ hasta 80.000$ he leido varios y alguno muy frustrado entrando en todo lugar que puede para despotricar sobre esta estafa,me quedo con uno que ojo que cartera:

BCC comprado a 400$
XRB " 30$
KIN " 8 satoshis

Y ojo el 50% en CFT que iba subiendo con un 3.000% :: se le pregunta por que no se informo de esto y de cada proyecto, y nada reponde que como estaba todo subiendo y le habian hablado bien...pero que ya no le pasa mas.:XX:

Yo tengo unas sensaciones encontradas,realmente no me puedo quejar mucho,mi blockfolio a bajado pero tampoco ha sido tan catastrofico,la peor QLC y GTC ,no se ve la luz al final del tunel aun,ahora mismo lo mas probable que veo es un despegue del caiman para recuperar dominancia.


----------



## haruki murakami (19 Ene 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> Que esta pasando que nadie lo sabe?caida bastante seria,seguida de unas subidas considerables,nos quedamos en lo que parece un "entre canales"...y aqui ningún EJsperto se atreve a mojarse bien mojado...y predecir el mercado en unos dias solamente, poniendo sus BTC sobre la mesa.
> 
> Aqui cuando sube todo:es que ya lo sabiamos,se veia venir,gran proyecto...  yo el primero que conste
> 
> ...



Yo tambien estoy pillado en QLC...la compre en $0.98 (6800 satos), y mira al infierno donde esta (4.000 satoshis)
pero llevo x3 desde mi inversion inicial en las criptos...que tampoco es mucho...pero es algo.

Yo seguire en Hold en QLC...es un proyecto muy ambicioso con excellente equipo

Edito: creo que lo mejor ahora mismo para todas las criptos es que el caiman recupere dominancia y se vaya a los 25mil o 30mil.... es la unica manera de poder segui9r subiendo.....ese cuento de que van a destronar al bitcoin no va a llegar aun ni por Ripple ni por Ethereum...no va a pasar aun.


----------



## horik (19 Ene 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> algunos ilustres foreros aconsejan de no vender en perdidas. Sin embargo, admitamos que el mercado va a estar en FUD durante semanas oscilando entre 500 y 600. No seria mejor vender en perdidas *cagarros como COSS* (su exchange nuevo es peor que el beta) o similares y enviar esos fondos a proyectos con mas posibilidades como ANT o ENG?



Guardado para posible reflote.


----------



## easyridergs (19 Ene 2018)

Todos estos movimientos son para echarnos del mercado a los menos pudientes, para acojonarnos, con la idea de que solo las ballenas se queden con la mayor parte del pastel. Yo no voy a picar, si has invertido en proyectos que no se basen solo en el hype, hold a muerte.


----------



## haruki murakami (19 Ene 2018)

Tremendo lo de SingularityNET... ya va en x12!!!! El FOMO de este token es tremendo!!! y apenas salio ayer a los exchanges...no lleva ni 24 horas!

Que pena no haber podido entrar! los insulte como 10 veces para poder meterme en la ICO! y 45 minutos antes..me mandan la direccion para depositar mis Ethers!! y yo durmiendo!!!!!


----------



## Patanegra (19 Ene 2018)

horik dijo:


> Guardado para posible reflote.



no descarto volver a COSS mas tarde, pero hasta que no mejoren su exchange no parece que van a apreciarse mas que proyectos solidos...aunque por supuesto con las cripto nunca se sabe


----------



## Divad (19 Ene 2018)

Menuda sorpresa con India ::
Twitter

Habrá que mirar si sacan también su plataforma tipo ETH


----------



## lurker (19 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Tremendo lo de SingularityNET... ya va en x12!!!! El FOMO de este token es tremendo!!! y apenas salio ayer a los exchanges...no lleva ni 24 horas!
> 
> Que pena no haber podido entrar! los insulte como 10 veces para poder meterme en la ICO! y 45 minutos antes..me mandan la direccion para depositar mis Ethers!! y yo durmiendo!!!!!




Se ha fumao el 1$ como si nada...impresionante! Sigo holdeando, no tengo ni idea de hasta donde va a llegar :: por cierto, es verdad que el supply real son 150M? Alguien sabe?


----------



## haruki murakami (19 Ene 2018)

lurker dijo:


> Se ha fumao el 1$ como si nada...impresionante! Sigo holdeando, no tengo ni idea de hasta donde va a llegar :: por cierto, es verdad que el supply real son 150M? Alguien sabe?



La venta al publico eran la mitad de los tokens. Haz cuentas.


----------



## paketazo (19 Ene 2018)

Se ha estancado la volatilidad, estamos en tregua antes de la siguiente batalla.

Recuerdo que un compañero puso que esta semana se cierran los contratos de futuros (del otro emisor), el 22 creo que era, pero hablo de memoria.

Nos hemos mal costumbrado a vivir de todo en un día, desde la euforia desenfrenada hasta el fracaso más absoluto...hay gente que paga, y mucho, por sentirse así, y aquí va incluido con el pack.

Mirando el chart de BTC en $, veo que flojea un poco, las medias moviles de hasta 50 sesiones están ya en pendiente negativa.

El RSI diario en 37, augura un probable rebote pronto si nos basamos en similitudes pasadas. 

Como no es cuestión de complicarle la vida a ndie con patrones y números variados, os dejo mi impresión: si se pierden los 10400$, esto bajará más, y solo rotura de 13200 nos dará continuación alcista.

El dibujo es feo, pero ya lo he visto feo más veces.

Para los más pillos de la clase, solo deciros que la clave en esta bajada podría no estar en colocarse en USDT o €, o USD...que también, pero pienso que habrá algunas coins que le ganarán dominancia al BTC a pesar de entrar en tendencia bajista y perder Vs $.

Si vais a buscar el BTC como paraguas, pensad un poco y miraros unas cuantas charts de BTC/Vs la coin que os gusta.



La verdad es que para los del trading, se puede poner difícil salvo que usen plataformas que acepten posiciones cortas "algo que no recomiendo"

Para los de hold, no hay problema, para ellos nunca hay problema.

Un saludo


----------



## Ethan20 (19 Ene 2018)

Yo he entrado en AGI debajo del dolar, pero solo para un rato, enseguida vendo para ganar unas decimillas de bitcoin, porque el FUD debería ser grande.


----------



## juli (19 Ene 2018)

Joder, con el explorer de Factom, no me acordaba...malo y lento como el carajo.


----------



## casera (19 Ene 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> hace unas paginas un forero menciono que esta oscilacion arriba y abajo de las cotizaciones es sana de un punto de vista tecnico...alguien me podria decir por qué? es como un descanso para atacar cotas mas altas?



Porque si se acumula mucho beneficio, cuando quieran pasar a hacer caja harian una escabechina. Si van recogiendo beneficio/recomprando cada poco, da margen a pequeños (o mayores) saltos en el precio.


----------



## Ethan20 (19 Ene 2018)

Voy a entrar ahora también en Qash porque me he fijado que siempre sube el fin de semana.


----------



## paketazo (19 Ene 2018)

casera dijo:


> Porque si se acumula mucho beneficio, cuando quieran pasar a hacer caja harian una escabechina. Si van recogiendo beneficio/recomprando cada poco, da margen a pequeños (o mayores) saltos en el precio.



Como experiencia de lo que comentas, muchos recordamos hace unos años, cuando BTC empezó a cotizar por $ en algunos exchangers, como early adopters del mismo...hablo de holders con 10.000BTC o más, se encontraron de frente con la posibilidad de convertir algo que hacía poco no valía gran cosa, y que ahora podían cambiar por miles de $$.

Como una cosa es ser trader y otra es ser early adopter, se pudieron ver dumps de escándalo, que de existir hoy, bajarían a BTC hasta los infiernos.

Pero como bien dices, es sano que los que acumulan buenas ganacias en poco tiempo, se salgan, y dejen a otros coger el testigo.

Esto es grato para el mercado por dos motivos.

1- Se genera trasvase de riqueza (esas nuevas plusvalías repercutirán en última instancia en el consumo)

2- Se distribuye la moneda uniformemente. (el que tenía 10.000 hace años, vendió, 10 que compraron 1000, esas mil monedas se vendieron a otros 10, que se hicieron con 100, y luego a otros que se hicieron con 10...

Se produce un efecto de dispersión masivo en las bajadas, mucho mejor que en las subidas, dónde la euforia atenaza gran parte de las ventas, y la gente se enamora de sus coins...en las bajadas el miedo actua rápido, y un holder que tenía 100K $ potenciales, ve como luego baja a tener 50K, y cuando va por 25$ duda y piensa que lo perderá todo, entonces vende...


En subida libre, si acaso vende alguna coin, y se regocija de lo rico y listo que es gracias al resto de coins que atesora, y no se distribuyen correctamente, o se ralentiza mucho el proceso.


Se discutió mucho a cerca eso, y de los early que quedan, y se les reprocha que si todos obran de este modo, matarán a al moneda (atesorar siempre y no soltar nunca reduce la liquidez, y esto en un mercado destinado a ser medio masivo de pagos, lo hace menos eficaz en parte)

Bajadas sanas...ojo, que esta no ha sido más que una pijada de bajada...mucha volatilidad, ya muchos ni tiempo les ha dado de vender sus coins...la bajada jodida llegará cando estemos meses perdiendo un 5% semanal...esa será la que cribe la cosa definitivamente.

No se si ya habrá empezado, o empezará con BTC a 100.000$

Se irá viendo.


----------



## haruki murakami (19 Ene 2018)

Dentro de los conocidos que tengo en USA, Colombia y Japon, muchos estan opinando que lo que esta pasando con bitcoin y las alts con esta bajada en vez de panico lo que se esta haciendo es acumulacion en bitcoin....

Yo de estas cosas no se, pero escucho opiniones de muchos conocidos. Casi todos coinciden en que bitcoin lo que esta haciendo es preparase para una subida tremenda. En lo personal pienso lo mismo porque casi siempre cuando bitcoin sube mucho y luego baja de nuevo en gran proporcion es cuando se dispara de nuevo... 
Ojo que no lo estoy diciendo yo solamente, tengo un amigo tambien que tiene el hermano en USA trabajando para Verizon y los compañeros de la oficina estan comprando ahora mismo Bitcoin porque piensan que va a subir.

Puede ser que este efecto psicologico, provoque una postura general en el ambiente, si es asi y la gente esta comprando ahora bitcoins, por el efecto psicologico podria dispararse tambien...., la gente no sabe de las alts, la gente sabe del bitcoin, si en todo el mundo comenzase a correr el rumor que Bitcoin antes de una gran subida se desploma primero...la gente debe estar pensando que es un buen momento para subirse al carro....no lo creeis?

Veo el mismo sentir en plus ultra, yo lo comparto...y ahora mas gente que escucho, hasta mi compañero se quiere montar al bitcoin que esta "barato"

Edito: Si a eso, le pones que Jhon Mcafee le de por decir que Bitcoin esta barato y es momento de comprar...y al Max Keiser le de por promocionarlo aun mas poniendole una noticia bomba y luego que Korea si va a permitir las criptos...pues ya esta.


----------



## Parlakistan (19 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Dentro de los conocidos que tengo en USA, Colombia y Japon, muchos estan opinando que lo que esta pasando con bitcoin y las alts con esta bajada en vez de panico lo que se esta haciendo es acumulacion en bitcoin....
> 
> Yo de estas cosas no se, pero escucho opiniones de muchos conocidos. Casi todos coinciden en que bitcoin lo que esta haciendo es preparase para una subida tremenda. En lo personal pienso lo mismo porque casi siempre cuando bitcoin sube mucho y luego baja de nuevo en gran proporcion es cuando se dispara de nuevo...
> Ojo que no lo estoy diciendo yo solamente, tengo un amigo tambien que tiene el hermano en USA trabajando para Verizon y los compañeros de la oficina estan comprando ahora mismo Bitcoin porque piensan que va a subir.
> ...



Es buena información, creo que más interesante que el análisis técnico es palpar el ambiente y como lo ve la gente. 

Yo tengo algún conocido que también ve baratas las cryptos y ha entrado a comprar en los precios más bajos, hoy mismo ha seguido comprando. 

Estaría bien que comentasemos impresiones de que piensan los "limpiabotas" después de la corrección.


----------



## Cayo Marcio (19 Ene 2018)

Enhorabuena a los de AGI, va como un tiro e inmutable, yo no entre en la whitelist por unos días...pero le veo mucho futuro.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (19 Ene 2018)

Cayo Marcio dijo:


> Enhorabuena a los de AGI, va como un tiro e inmutable, yo no entre en la whitelist por unos días...pero le veo mucho futuro.



Ojala hubiese comprado más, pero en corto y conservador.


----------



## davitin (19 Ene 2018)

Que opinais de DeepBrain? creo que es la competencia china a singularityNet...


----------



## RutgerBlume (19 Ene 2018)

SingularityNET ahora cayendo a saco en Tidex. Igual le meto un pico de USDT que he recuperado de la jugarreta que me hizo cryptopia... como lo veis?


----------



## Piotr (19 Ene 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> Cuando el cryptotulipan " valia " 3 digitos hubo gente que lo aceptaba por eso de que decir que te mueves entre cryptos da cache ...
> Lo mismo cuando dices que tienes tres pasaportes , aunque dos de ellos sean de Uganda y Malawi .
> NADIE se toma en serio el tema de las compras en bulbos
> Da estatus de nerd acomplejado , pero de ahi no pasa ...hace tiempo decir que estabas en el tema de las cryptos te garantizaba un polvo con una furzia pelirroja y pecosa , p*ero ahora te miran como si tuvieras lepra
> ...



A río revuelto ganancia de pescadores. Ellos pueden seguir haciéndose ricos con bonos alemanes a 384923 años al 1% TAE...


----------



## Vde (19 Ene 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Que opinais de DeepBrain? creo que es la competencia china a singularityNet...



Pinta que subió mucho y vuelve casi al precio de salida :: ::


----------



## haruki murakami (20 Ene 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Que opinais de DeepBrain? creo que es la competencia china a singularityNet...



Davitin...no hay nada como SingularityNEt. Nada!

Edito: Si lo haces para especular, te puede servir, pero es preferible a que esperes que SingularityNet baje su precio.


----------



## Divad (20 Ene 2018)

En AGI etherdelta estoy esperando el sobre virtual en 0.002699900, el siguiente se lleva 94 ETH.

Me parece un poco absurdo lo fácil que es ganar chapas ::


----------



## davitin (20 Ene 2018)

A punto de superar los 12000.

Enviado desde mi Woxter Nimbus 102Q mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Divad (20 Ene 2018)

Canada poniendo al día a sus ciudadanos :fiufiu:
Government of Canada exploring the potential of Blockchain technology

24 de febrero de 2017 


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Ya han llegado...
> APM? | CAPÃTOL 508 - 17/01/2018 - YouTube
> 
> Bitcoin solo sirve para desplumar a gacelas, si el amo no le mete una actualización... mejor no tenerla. Hay que hacer lo contrario de lo que dicen... no comprar Bitcoin, sino que compra ETH o sus hijas que te darán más rentabilidad... Teniendo a los bots como referencia es absurdo ganar chapas...



David Lozano - ¿Te imaginas que el dinero ahorrado se... | Facebook



> En el siguiente ya es un insulto a la inteligencia... también se han dedicado a promocionar la ICO
> Streaming Â¿SerÃ¡ `blockchainÂ´ la salvaciÃ³n de los creadores? - YouTube



https://www.facebook.com/DLN.86/pos...0215247240513876&comment_tracking={"tn":"R9"}


----------



## davitin (20 Ene 2018)

Buenos días desde el curro chicos, yo aquí en la garita de la comunidad vigilando...mis criptos.

La barrera de los 12000 dolares en bitcoin claramente superada, ahora mismo 12600...despegaremos ya? Espero que todo suba a la par y bitcoin no se ponga en modo agujero negro.

Voy a pillar unas cuantas DeepBrain, con suerte se ponen al nivel de antes del bajón.

Enviado desde mi Woxter Nimbus 102Q mediante Tapatalk


----------



## silverwindow (20 Ene 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Buenos días desde el curro chicos, yo aquí en la garita de la comunidad vigilando...mis criptos.
> 
> La barrera de los 12000 dolares en bitcoin claramente superada, ahora mismo 12600...despegaremos ya? Espero que todo suba a la par y bitcoin no se ponga en modo agujero negro.
> 
> ...




Buenos dias, vuelta a los 14.
Me pillo algunas chapas de deepbrain tb, a ver q pasa, estan baratunas


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (20 Ene 2018)

Coinexchange sigue caído. 
Y coinsmarket mejor ni hablar..., 2-3 semanas petado por el cambio de servidores


----------



## turminator (20 Ene 2018)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Coinexchange sigue caído.
> Y coinsmarket mejor ni hablar..., 2-3 semanas petado por el cambio de servidores



Ya os comenté en un post que coinsmarkets.com ha sido un scam en toda regla y detrás de él, están los propios creadores de ECA. (El codigo fuente de las dos páginas web tenia citas de propiedad idénticas). Ni servidores caidos ni nada. Cuando terminaron con CM, a los pocos dias aparecía otro exchange para comprar ECA. Más de lo mismo....coinhouse.eu.


----------



## Vde (20 Ene 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Buenos dias, vuelta a los 14.
> Me pillo algunas chapas de deepbrain tb, a ver q pasa, estan baratunas



Por donde las compráis?


----------



## davitin (20 Ene 2018)

Vde dijo:


> Por donde las compráis?



Las tienes en kucoin y en varios mas, mira en la pagina coinmarketcap. Ahora mismo están a unos 16 centavos, llegaron a estar casi a 70 centavos antes del gran bajón., es la competidora de singularity net, con apoyo de empresas chinas y tal.

Enviado desde mi Woxter Nimbus 102Q mediante Tapatalk


----------



## easyridergs (20 Ene 2018)

Pues yo aparte del FOMO del HYPE y demás mierdas no le veo el qué a Singularity Net. Como negocio es que no le veo ningún sentido. No se que cojones quieren vender si tienen poco más que una muñeca hinchable que habla. Pero que quieren mercadear con esa muñeca, no veo el AI por ningún lado, a parte de la robot que es un cagarro. Y si tuvieran AI como lo relacionan con la blockchain, no entiendo nada, a ver si alguien me puede iluminar.

Por otro lado, la ICO de Kodak si que la veo interesante, parece una línea de negocio clara y que apuesta por resolver un problema actual bien definido, creo que en esta sí entraré.


----------



## Claudius (20 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> *Youtubers* con millones de suscriptores estan promocionando BAT




*Brave Announces $1 Million Crypto-Token Giveaway*

Brave Announces $1 Million Crypto-Token Giveaway | Markets Insider

Yo he conocido el navegador Brave desde el principio, del inventor del Mozilla y javascript 'casi nada' es sin duda el más rápido actualmente, y brave empezó en su idea con el bitcoin, pero con la aparición de la arquitectura erc20, y el boom ico vió claramente que porque usar otra moneda cuando puedo usar 'la mía' se apuntó y ha sido la mejor inyección de capital que ha recibido y está teniendo un crecimiento rapidísimo como browser, y se va a pegar mano a mano con el chrome, tiempo al tiempo.


BAT va a ser la 'moneda' de pago del 2018, no en vano el BBVA se embolsó en ICO 4M$ largos, que pena que no dejó casi nada para los pobres que tuvimos que comprar a mercado, pero la idea de quitar a las multimillonarias empresas de marketing digital (a la cabeza google) de la ecuación parasitaria, va a dar mucho que hablar.


----------



## arras2 (20 Ene 2018)

Trig no han sacado el white paper parece ser. O por lo menos yo no lo encuentro. Debe de habitual estas cosas de llegar tarde.

La cotización ha bajado un 10%.

Kmd para arriba por fin, Lleva un 50% desde su mínimo de hace un par de días


----------



## sabueXo (20 Ene 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> Trig no han sacado el white paper parece ser. O por lo menos yo no lo encuentro. Debe de habitual estas cosas de llegar tarde.
> 
> La cotización ha bajado un 10%.
> 
> Kmd para arriba por fin, Lleva un 50% desde su mínimo de hace un par de días



Están en ello, se ha retrasado porque han añadido a última hora una forma de ganar bonus con los masternodes (más AMMO me parece).

Siguen despiertos trabajando porque están conectados en Discord y de vez en cuando comentan algo.

Lo van a sacar en cualquier momento (la gente les reprocha que no lleguen a las fechas que marcan, y con razón).

Extra:
Twitter


----------



## Luizmi (20 Ene 2018)

Como veis el tema para pillar PIVX ahora, no tenía fiat para pillarlo en el bajón, ahora si tengo, pero lo veo caer, alguna recomendación


----------



## caramon1980 (20 Ene 2018)

Yo estoy igual, pensando en pillar pivx...


----------



## Oso Amoroso (20 Ene 2018)

Luizmi dijo:


> Como veis el tema para pillar PIVX ahora, no tenía fiat para pillarlo en el bajón, ahora si tengo, pero lo veo caer, alguna recomendación



Yo la tengo como moneda principal para largo plazo.


----------



## tigrecito (20 Ene 2018)

Luizmi dijo:


> Como veis el tema para pillar PIVX ahora, no tenía fiat para pillarlo en el bajón, ahora si tengo, pero lo veo caer, alguna recomendación



A mi también me tienta, me llego el Fíat ayer..

Enviado desde mi A0001 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tixel (20 Ene 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Pues yo aparte del FOMO del HYPE y demás mierdas no le veo el qué a Singularity Net. Como negocio es que no le veo ningún sentido. No se que cojones quieren vender si tienen poco más que una muñeca hinchable que habla. Pero que quieren mercadear con esa muñeca, no veo el AI por ningún lado, a parte de la robot que es un cagarro. Y si tuvieran AI como lo relacionan con la blockchain, no entiendo nada, a ver si alguien me puede iluminar.
> 
> Por otro lado, la ICO de Kodak si que la veo interesante, parece una línea de negocio clara y que apuesta por resolver un problema actual bien definido, creo que en esta sí entraré.



Le he echado una miradita muy rápida a lo de Kodak y la pregunta que me hago es si pensaís que habrá mercado para estos casos tan específicos. En este caso son los fotógrafos. 
Yo no creo que haya necesidad de tantas monedas y tantos casos específicos, habiendo otras coins muchos más generales y que pueden realizar las mismas funciones sin estar limitadas a fotografos o escritores u otros, quiza si puedan ser subproyectos específicos dentro de un proyecto más general si hiciera falta, que insisto no creo que haya que ser tan específico.
En el caso concreto de Kodakcoin yo le veo otro problema adicional y es que está asociado a una empresa, no es algo que se plantee como un estandar de la industria. ¿Por que los de Nikon o Canon iban a promocionarlo o utilizarlo y no sacar ellos otro o apoyar otro.
Y no digo que no suba, porque eso ya es otro tema.


----------



## sabueXo (20 Ene 2018)

TRIG - Whitepaper y planes para el 1 de febrero (si llegan a tiempo, que nos conocemos).

"We are working on it, just wrapping it up to make sure we have it concise and so it can make sense to anyone who reads it."

"We are going over it several times, and having different eyes on it."

"I would only say that it's better to have it done right, than having it rushed."

"We are working to having everything done by Feb 1st. Rebranding to Blocksafe Alliance from Blocksafe Foundation. Creating our other 2 websites for Government and to provide more information about our Public facing side (The publicly traded aspects of Blocksafe). 

I can assure you that is one of my main focuses besides the government conference at the end of the month. 

As much as i want to tell everyone to relax, the truth is you have your opinions. We are relaying information that we can without burning bridges. When dealing with Government it is sometimes difficult to talk about everything we are planning because they need to know specifics to ensure privacy. 

Trust me when i say...we are working on making sure Blocksafe is something that will help the world."

"The white paper we were planning on having it updated by last night, but we changed a bit of the wording to make more sense to our international investors
The 2 new Crypto exchanges are still in line to be live in January"

"last minute changes can't really be planned. that's why they are last minute."

"We are making sure our international investors can understand everything, we will have plenty of graphics that are aimed at making sure what we are launching is understandable"


----------



## Superoeo (20 Ene 2018)

sabueXo dijo:


> TRIG - Whitepaper y planes para el 1 de febrero (si llegan a tiempo, que nos conocemos).
> 
> "We are working on it, just wrapping it up to make sure we have it concise and so it can make sense to anyone who reads it."
> 
> ...



Pues sí, parece que se marcan un Wagger.... yo Hodlearé pues tiene pinta de que seguramente les haya sobrepasado todo y hubiesen sido muy optimistas poniendo fechas.

Dicen que están incluyendo en el Whitepaper un sistema de bonuses para los Masternodes para obtener más AMMO (A saber de qué va esto. Hay precedentes en otros Masternodes de otras coins? BOnuses por hacer qué?)

Bueno... Hodl y a confiar. Estoy muy arriba con el subidón de AGI que me ha subido el portafolio una barbaridad, así que acallaré los lloros con las palmas xD

Por cierto cómo veis a BTC? Estamos ya fuera de peligro?
Hablamos de que debía consolidar los 13000 para poder estar seguros, pero esta subida de madrugada madre mía....

Ahora parece que ha conformado un Hombro Cabeza Hombro desde la subida y podría hacer que cambiase tendencia pero no sé... De entrada yo como un imbécil con parte en USDT perdiendo posiciones ::

(Me voy a tatuar lo del HODL...)


----------



## Donald Draper (20 Ene 2018)

Yo estoy tentado de entrarle a BAT, pero me da miedo el monopolio de Google y que lo acaben arrinconando.

Estamos a mismos niveles de market cap que como empezó el año. Calculen la variación de sus carteras y vean si son capaces de ganar al mercado.


----------



## jorgitonew (20 Ene 2018)

pivx forever chavales....

juli es nuestro pastor purpura y jamás le defraudaremos


----------



## Gurney (20 Ene 2018)

Twitter


----------



## Cui Bono (20 Ene 2018)

tixel dijo:


> Le he echado una miradita muy rápida a lo de Kodak y la pregunta que me hago es si pensaís que habrá mercado para estos casos tan específicos. En este caso son los fotógrafos.
> Yo no creo que haya necesidad de tantas monedas y tantos casos específicos, habiendo otras coins muchos más generales y que pueden realizar las mismas funciones sin estar limitadas a fotografos o escritores u otros, quiza si puedan ser subproyectos específicos dentro de un proyecto más general si hiciera falta, que insisto no creo que haya que ser tan específico.
> En el caso concreto de Kodakcoin yo le veo otro problema adicional y es que está asociado a una empresa, no es algo que se plantee como un estandar de la industria. ¿Por que los de Nikon o Canon iban a promocionarlo o utilizarlo y no sacar ellos otro o apoyar otro.
> Y no digo que no suba, porque eso ya es otro tema.



Yo he pensado lo mismo.
Un sistema descentralizado que no se nos vende desde un consorcio, sino desde un actor concreto de ese mundo. 
Ni con un palo.


----------



## plus ultra (20 Ene 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> Kmd para arriba por fin, Lleva un 50% desde su mínimo de hace un par de días




Esta mañana viendo la cotización lo tenia en +20% y pense,ya arras ha vendido ,esta bajista entrarle en 45.000 puede ser bueno.

Sigo viendo un pull back clarisimo yo diria que maximo la madrugaa del domingo vuelve a correr la sangre,ojala me equivoque.


----------



## juli (20 Ene 2018)

Un toquecillo al oxtópic del simpático Clapham, que aquí hay mucho pompero y paso de dejar el temita en una cuestión epidérmica de filias y fobias caprichosas, que dista mundos de ser el puto caso. Asínn que va una weltita...& corto & cierro.



Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Juli, estoy de acuerdo contigo, coño, simplemente cuando te comes un chuleton has de ver la carne y la grasa que tiene el chuleton, tu decides cuando estas en la carnicería la calidad de la carne que compras.
> 
> Fin off-topic, va.



Te parezco alguien mojigato o tiquismiquis y o reacio a la heterodoxia o el humor ? :

Estar o no de acuerdo, es irrelevante en un foro, Satoshi...mogollón de veces, incluso cojonudo. Dar cuartelillo a HIJOS DE PUTA sirleros que dan por culo a terceros a golpe de puro carcajeo ,no. Eso no es humor. Y a mí, me puede.



Cayo Marcio dijo:


> Quien pillara un pelotazo así de nuevo...alguna idea?



Las cifras de paketazo eran un ejemplo...ese mierda -aunque la alabó "de gratix" , igual que lo hizo con decenas de proyectos y/o tendencias erradas ...y por supuestón, obviadas y derechitas al puto cubo de la basura - dijo que tenía Zoin casi al triple del precio del ejemplo que quoteas. Por supuesto a toro pasado y anunciando una compra "anterior"...sobre la que levantar su posición de acierto : Las necesita para tener el gancho que lno le dan argumentos como la marca de compresas de la chacha de la Zarina asesinada en Serbia hace un siglo o las millas cuadradas de Miami o Tombuctú, porque la paja no le da autoridá ni poder para descojonarse del personal.




Negrofuturo dijo:


> Es la otra cara del Hold...
> 
> Clapham, te quoteo con spoiler para que los que no les gusta Clapham, no se molesten.



"para los que no les gusta Clapham " ? Crees que es una cuestión de gustos ?

La otra cara del hodl cuál es ? No tener una puta moneda y andar dando por culo y trolleando en los laterales en soporte a los que sí las tienen, MINTIENDO e INVENTANDO posiciones, posesiones y/o perspectivas mejores que no has tenido nunca ? Cres que éso es más o menos válido por el hecho de que , no a mí, sino a alguien... le guste o no ? Crees que es buen plato para que se lo encuentre quien no lo cribe en el debido critero ??? ienso:

Es unas risas...el Clapham... si tienes 7 PIVX...o ninguna, sí. Pero...si tienes media docena de Mnodes e intentas escurrirte a la brutal dominancia de BTC del verano pasado mientras tu portfolio lleva palmando chopocientos ceros durante meses ? - BTC que igualmente anunciaba "el gustoso" en 4 pelas , por cierto - . Crees que mamarte de buen grado 37 posts kilométricos al día con esa puta mierda... es una cuestión de "gustos" ? * YO VENGO AQUÍ A CURRAR...a qué viene tu hamijo ???* ( Leíste a Claudius el otro día hablando de curros espléndidamente remunerados ??? Los ves mala aspiración para el forerío ??? A mí, con el curro que me toca y lo que se puede aprovechar para otros una vez hecho, me encantaría , en mi humilde medida, echar un cable...pero ya te digo que con mamarrachadas de este pelo, me quedo aquí mamando biblias cero,coma, vamos... me sobra toda esa mierda d'aquí a Lima... )

Este hijo de puta ha tro-lle-a-do en TODOS los hilos de criptos o metales donde no poca gente se juega LAS PUTAS PELOTAS..La pena no tenerlo a 2 palmos y entonces hablar de gustos...porque te aseguro que sería yo quien no le gustase a él...a mí me encanta la buena gente, me puede la bondá y la generosidá gratuíta...pero los mierdosos yolovalguistas enamorados de sí mismos me se dan de de puritita coña , priimooo...un par de masters a piñón fijo y ojete abierto tengo ( qué le vamoasé, sélaví ).

Y no me quejo, eh ? Que es muy fácil juzgar ...y en esta vida se puede ser LO QUE QUIERAS...pero entregándote al flow...a la armonía. Si eres un HIJO DE PUTA al que le encanta descojonarse y acojonar a otros mientras se juegan los wevox...apechuga con lo que venga, maifrén...Siéntate con la cara HIJA DE PUTA que los demás se ahorran por equilibrio y/o respeto...y echa una partidiita...ya verás cómo va Pareto...como un puto reló suizo.

Si el cerdo éste llega a estar en el foro durante el marronazo del Zpiv , que fue mes y medio de PUTO CASTIGO, y poco llorón soy, pero...castigo de dolerte hasta los empastes mientras te juegas un pastrollón y tus coins ni salen en tu wallet...vendo mis PIVX a 1 pavo después de andar tragando quina púrpura desde primavera y en pleno dump , para total inri, de toda la cascada de ETH...idílicos paraísos amboxdóx, como puedes ver... Crees que sería cuestión de gustos que aguantar la ametralladora trollaca del fulano todo el día en esa onda me hiciese gracia o no ? ( Y no hablo de ntentar aportar al grupo y equivocarte...HABLO DE MENTIR Y ENREDAR A SABIENDAS )

Espero que el Zoin del personal, parece que calibre oficial de la puntería del comemierdas éste , pese a cientos de otros gilianuncios , funcione al forerío - os acordais de las rayadas del forero Kondarra a cuenta del veletismo de este fulano ? - y cuanto más espléndiamente, mejor, faltaría piú . Pero ya te digo una cosa : Si el mes de atrasos para sacar un truño - alguien ha catado algo PEOR en Shitland que la wallet original de ZOIN ? - , los públicos impagos de sus impulsores al team o las derrapadas del mierdoso de su "dev supremo" , llegan a cascar ese proyecto, y muchos han cascáo por bien menos...ya te digo yo que a éste HIJO DE PUTA éso se la pela por tiempos...y aparecería radiante obviándolo todo o echándole la culpa al boogie y haciendo gargaritas con su siguiente puré de mierda...a cargo de la cartera del forerío más mimético , por supuestón.

Y hasta aquí con el mierdoso éste. No aguanto a los hijos de puta que enculan al resto Y NO PAGAN, se niegan a Pareto, la armonía y el flow...No los aguanto. Y en el internék están en su puto Nirvana, ai nóu...

Pero éso , IMO, no es cuestión de paladar y gustos...sino de puritita digestión.




y bueno, ok...requete-end oxtópik, por mis partex...  


Un saludo.


----------



## plus ultra (20 Ene 2018)

SingularityNET ha entrado en Kucoin.

XRB ya tiene operativas las retiradas en Kucoin y BitGrail,si la entrada en Binance toca en un dia alcista nos podemos ir a los 50$ muy facilmente.


----------



## arras2 (20 Ene 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> Esta mañana viendo la cotización lo tenia en +20% y pense,ya arras ha vendido ,esta bajista entrarle en 45.000 puede ser bueno.
> 
> Sigo viendo un pull back clarisimo yo diria que maximo la madrugaa del domingo vuelve a correr la sangre,ojala me equivoque.



Si, parece mentira que kmd remonte algo estando yo dentro jajaja. Cuando dices entrar en 45, lo dices vs eth? Eso sería bajar de nuevo al infierno (en 77 ahora). Respecto a eth esta entrando bastante volumen, pero vs btc no, así que no me da mucha confianza está subida de kmd. A ver que hace.

Y respecto al estado general, pienso igual. Nos iremos para abajo de nuevo. Hay que hacer suelo para partir hacia arriba, pero aquí puede pasar cualquier cosa.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (20 Ene 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> SingularityNET ha entrado en Kucoin.
> 
> XRB ya tiene operativas las retiradas en Kucoin y BitGrail,si la entrada en Binance toca en un dia alcista nos podemos ir a los 50$ muy facilmente.



SingularityNET (AGI) Listed On KuCoin
This post is also available in: 简体中文 (Chinese (Simplified)) 한국어 (Korean)

KuCoin is extremely proud to announce yet another great project coming to our trading platform.

On January 20, 2018 SingularityNET (AGI) joins our list of tradable tokens. 

AGI/BTC and AGI/ ETH trading pairs are now available on KuCoin for trading. You can start trading AGI on January 20, 2018 at 18:00 (UTC +8).


----------



## san_miguel (20 Ene 2018)

Miraros esta pre-ico.

GIZA Device - SIMPLICITY for your SAFETY

---------- Post added 20-ene-2018 at 13:32 ----------




Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> SingularityNET*(AGI) Listed On KuCoin
> This post is also available in: 简体中文 (Chinese (Simplified)) 한국어 (Korean)
> 
> KuCoin is extremely proud to announce yet another great project coming to our trading platform.
> ...



En la ico su precio fue 0,1usd no?


----------



## plus ultra (20 Ene 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> Si, parece mentira que kmd remonte algo estando yo dentro jajaja. Cuando dices entrar en 45, lo dices vs eth? Eso sería bajar de nuevo al infierno (en 77 ahora). Respecto a eth esta entrando bastante volumen, pero vs btc no, así que no me da mucha confianza está subida de kmd. A ver que hace.
> 
> Y respecto al estado general, pienso igual. Nos iremos para abajo de nuevo. Hay que hacer suelo para partir hacia arriba, pero aquí puede pasar cualquier cosa.



Lo digo en sathos mira la cotización desde principios de mes y lo entenderas,tener una orden puesta entre 45 y 50 seria una buena compra añade el dato de del transvase de los BTCD a KMD.


----------



## easyridergs (20 Ene 2018)

tixel dijo:


> Le he echado una miradita muy rápida a lo de Kodak y la pregunta que me hago es si pensaís que habrá mercado para estos casos tan específicos. En este caso son los fotógrafos.
> Yo no creo que haya necesidad de tantas monedas y tantos casos específicos, habiendo otras coins muchos más generales y que pueden realizar las mismas funciones sin estar limitadas a fotografos o escritores u otros, quiza si puedan ser subproyectos específicos dentro de un proyecto más general si hiciera falta, que insisto no creo que haya que ser tan específico.
> En el caso concreto de Kodakcoin yo le veo otro problema adicional y es que está asociado a una empresa, no es algo que se plantee como un estandar de la industria. ¿Por que los de Nikon o Canon iban a promocionarlo o utilizarlo y no sacar ellos otro o apoyar otro.
> Y no digo que no suba, porque eso ya es otro tema.



Pero claro, este es un problema general de monedas que sirvan para hacer cosas concretas, kodak con las fotos, blocksafe fundation con triggers, Dent. Al final es una descentralización centralizada, una empresa que marca las reglas del juego sobre esa blockchain. Y a última instancia con todas, siempre va a haber un colectivo que controle una determinada blockchain. Por eso al final hará falta una regulación de mínimos que salvaguarde los derechos de los usuarios de las blockchains.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (20 Ene 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> Miraros esta pre-ico.
> 
> GIZA Device - SIMPLICITY for your SAFETY
> 
> ...



Si, las siguientes unidades en exchange ya salieron a 0,80.


----------



## orbeo (20 Ene 2018)

Bitcoño está calentando motores modo agujero negro o me lo parece solo a mí.


----------



## Vde (20 Ene 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> Miraros esta pre-ico.
> 
> GIZA Device - SIMPLICITY for your SAFETY
> 
> ...



Singularity si

La otra de arriba que pones no tiene mala pinta, pero ahora sale a 0,3$, y sin TANTAS icos ahora mismo

Técnicamente lo que quieren vender no es mala idea


----------



## arras2 (20 Ene 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> Lo digo en sathos mira la cotización desde principios de mes y lo entenderas,tener una orden puesta entre 45 y 50 seria una buena compra añade el dato de del transvase de los BTCD a KMD.



Si,vs btc se ve un buen suelo ahí. Ese valor debe coincidir con el precio al que salía el swap me imagino.

Espero que desde ese doble suelo arranque y no lo vuelva a visitar jaja.

Gracias por tu explicación.


----------



## RutgerBlume (20 Ene 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> Miraros esta pre-ico.
> 
> GIZA Device - SIMPLICITY for your SAFETY



Me he mirado la web y no me convence mucho la funcion del token, o bien no la entiendo. Pone lo siguiente:

_When acquiring GIZA tokens all token distribution event participants confirm, that the tokens they are buying have no real value and the profit can only be made by token holders making an effort to lease their license right to the future GIZA device users with the possible participation of Giza Device Ltd as of an agent. The cost of software license makes 80% from the cost of each GIZA device. This is how 80% of the company's reward can be distributed among GIZA token holders._

O sea, algo asi como que el token serviria para venderselo a futuros compradores del hardware wallet. El coste de la licencia es un 80% de dicho hardware y con los tokens podrias reducir el precio total, es asi?
La verdad, me parece algo bastante flojo.

Vale espera, creo que ya lo entiendo mejor. El token te da derecho a parte de los beneficios de la empresa. Esto es lo que acabo de encontrar en el grupo de telegram:

_3. Each token is Giza Software license right, which can sold or leased by it's holder to the users of Giza Device. Giza Device Ltd participates as an agent in this process. Basically, 80% of the company's income are distributed to the token holders. You will get profit in ETH every quarter automatically. You do not need to use an agent. The money will go to your wallet._

En estos casos donde la empresa promete redistribucion de sus beneficios a traves del token... que seguridades puedes tener de que cumplan lo prometido?


----------



## Vde (20 Ene 2018)

RutgerBlume dijo:


> En estos casos donde la empresa promete redistribucion de sus beneficios a traves del token... que seguridades puedes tener de que cumplan lo prometido?



Y si es que obtiene beneficios.. 

Vamos, que puedes comprar un token con el que verte atado durante todo un año hasta que salga el producto y veamos si se vende o que


----------



## psiloman (20 Ene 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> Bitcoño está calentando motores modo agujero negro o me lo parece solo a mí.



En mi opinión la evolución de esta gráfica que adjunto, o algo parecido, es bastante probable. No me hagáis mucho caso, pero pienso que queda aún otra bajada desde valores actuales, y después BLACK HOLE activado.

Eso no quiere decir que en un mercado tan volátil alguien que sepa moverse fuera de Btc no pueda forrarse, incluso con agujero negro activado, a mar revuelto ganancia de BUENOS pescadores.





También es cierto que esto lo espera mucha gente, quizá lo disparen ya para dejar colgados a todos los que estén fuera de Btc esperando la bajada, entre los que me encuentro yo también. Se nos puede quedar una cara de tonto épica.


----------



## juli (20 Ene 2018)

Yo espero que el TOP reciba pasta a cascoporro. Habrá que asumir antes que la corrección se ha acabado, y ahí, ni idea de cómo están aún las cosas...quién sabe ?

Yo me planteo más BTC en cuanto a lo que se pueda ganar al margen de él que en cuanto a lo que él pueda procurar. Y que las Blockchains que hagan cosas obtengan recompensas a medida, para centrarse en su hoja de ruta y nada más, ya sería toda una victoria.

Mojón mismo acaba de abrir un hilo sobre lo que BTC puede dar ,muchísimo de sí. Ya me parece un planteamiento infinitamente más legítimo , abierto y positivo del de "La blockchain soy yo " , "Hazte rico pa'mi saca"o..."Si no me crees o no pillas, que t'amamante tu prima". Y poderosísimo como hoja de ruta creativa y enriquecedora de la Bloclckhain de referencia. La verdad es que poder entrar en BTC en esos términos, más allá de lo que se pueda pillar, suena apasionante.

Cuanto menos polarizado esté ésto, mejor. Y por éso espero que otras propuestas se proyecten...no para dejar nada en la cola, sino para que todo evolucione y estimule la evolución del resto. WIn.win...y tól mundo é weno.

Palomitax...


----------



## piru (20 Ene 2018)

¡Esta cripto va parriba! 

¿Dónde he escuchado algo muy parecido antes? ienso:


----------



## psiloman (20 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Yo espero que el TOP reciba pasta a cascoporro. Habrá que asumir antes que la corrección se ha acabado, y ahí, ni idea de cómo están aún las cosas...quién sabe ?
> 
> Yo me planteo más BTC en cuanto a lo que se pueda ganar al margen de él que en cuanto a lo que él pueda procurar. Y que las Blockchains que hagan cosas obtengan recompensas a medida, para centrarse en su hoja de ruta y nada más, ya sería toda una victoria.
> 
> ...



Llevas razón Juli, estoy demasiado pendiente de la posible activación del agujero negro en Btc, y estoy perdiendo buenos tradeos por ello. Creo que no soy el único.

Pero es que cuando Btc dice todo para mí, y sin ninguna mejora técnica o de usabilidad, arrincona y devora a buenos proyectos, hace daño, y psicológicamenre afecta.

La parte psicológica es básica para ser un buen trader. Me falta autocontrol y serenidad en los barridos, y adquirir habilidad para moverme en las aguas turbulentas que generan, con un aumento de la volatilidad bestial en este ya de por sí volátil mercado. Hay que tener nervios de acero al carbono.

Aún así ya he avanzado unos cuantos pasos desde que empecé en este mundillo, parece una eternidad y ha pasado solo algo menos de un año.


----------



## haruki murakami (20 Ene 2018)

Claudius dijo:


> *Brave Announces $1 Million Crypto-Token Giveaway*
> 
> Brave Announces $1 Million Crypto-Token Giveaway | Markets Insider
> 
> ...



Voy viendo..que tu has comprado BAT, si es asi...sabras que el CEO de Coinbase menciono en Marzo de 2017 que BAT podria ser uno de las criptos que Coinbase podria listar....
Muy seguramente BAT va a ser el primer token en ser listado en Coinbase y dado el hype y lo mainstream que esta comenzo a ser...pues...

---------- Post added 20-ene-2018 at 18:05 ----------

Mi vision del mercado a grandes rasgos para este 2018. Algo bastante personal.

**Bitcoin *va a subir pronto, creeria que a los $25.000 antes de un mes, esto con el fin de ir regando el ecosistema cripto debajo de el. A final de 2018 podria estar en los $100.000. Seguira siendo el rey este 2018.

** *DASH* lo veo haciendo un x 5 (al menos) desde el precio actual antes de terminar Marzo, incluso podria hacerse un x8 o x10 (maximo), dependiendo de Evolution y si le ayuda un poco un posible listamiento en Coinbase. De ahi en el 2018 le quedaria mas recorrido. 

****Ethereum* perdera su segundo lugar ante Ripple y DASH que se pelearan ese puesto. Confio mas en DASH...Ripple aun tiene a cierta parte del mundo cripto en descontento, aunque no a los grandes inversionistas.

*****QASH* o como lo piensen renombrar pronto. Se ira a un precio en el rango entre los $25 y $35 antes de acabar el 2018.

******SingularityNET* antes de acabar 2018 estara entre $10 y $15 el precio por token.

*******BEE Token*, si lo hacen bien, sera despues de SingularityNET la mejor ICO del 2018. Podran hacerse un x100 garantizado antes de finalizar el 2018

******* *Basic Attention* va a llegar a los $25 el token tambien, incluso mas alto, podria.


En mi opinion personal, Bitcoin Cash es un fraude tremendo al igual que bitcoin Gold...Bitcoin Gold va a caer antes de 6 meses, es un truno tremendo!! Bitcoin Cash se ira al top 15...Litecoin tambien abajo del top 15.


----------



## plus ultra (20 Ene 2018)

((Modo especulacion a tope on))

Estoy comprando unos cuantos miles de ECA,de esos que no quiere nadie por ser scam,esos mismos que estan a 39 sathos...

Por que cuento esto?no es para shillear,nunca he dicho a nadie que compre nada,pero me parece interesante, bastante rapido y muy bajas comisiones al mas puro estilo XRB,y porsupuesto si hace un X----- voy al ser el primero en publicarlo aqui como ya he hecho con otras,y llegara alguno y dira: hombre eso se avisa.

Unos dias atras comente que habia tenido una venta con un 2.600% de beneficio VIDZ la cual habian desaparecido su equipo y web,pues ECA su equipo sigue ahi y su web tambien mientras se marque un x10 dentro de un año,yo contento.

((modo especulacion OFF))


----------



## Pirro (20 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Yo espero que el TOP reciba pasta a cascoporro. Habrá que asumir antes que la corrección se ha acabado, y ahí, ni idea de cómo están aún las cosas...quién sabe ?
> 
> Yo me planteo más BTC en cuanto a lo que se pueda ganar al margen de él que en cuanto a lo que él pueda procurar. Y que las Blockchains que hagan cosas obtengan recompensas a medida, para centrarse en su hoja de ruta y nada más, ya sería toda una victoria.
> 
> ...



Hay que firmar la "paz foril" entre bitcoñeros y shitcoñeros. Vamos todos en el mismo barco coño, los satoshis riegan shitland y shitland a su vez incrementa el valor de Bitcoin. Y en Shitland, entre especuladores, trincones y estafadores hay proyectos impresionantes que en el largo plazo mejorarán la vida de las personas.

Dónde unos ven rivalidad yo sólo veo sinergias.


----------



## paketazo (20 Ene 2018)

Pirro dijo:


> Hay que firmar la "paz foril" entre bitcoñeros y shitcoñeros. Vamos todos en el mismo barco coño, los satoshis riegan shitland y shitland a su vez incrementa el valor de Bitcoin. Y en Shitland, entre especuladores, trincones y estafadores hay proyectos impresionantes que en el largo plazo mejorarán la vida de las personas.
> 
> Dónde unos ven rivalidad yo sólo veo sinergias.



De lo mejor que he leído en 3 años.

---------- Post added 20-ene-2018 at 18:53 ----------




Spoiler






haruki murakami dijo:


> Voy viendo..que tu has comprado BAT, si es asi...sabras que el CEO de Coinbase menciono en Marzo de 2017 que BAT podria ser uno de las criptos que Coinbase podria listar....
> Muy seguramente BAT va a ser el primer token en ser listado en Coinbase y dado el hype y lo mainstream que esta comenzo a ser...pues...
> 
> ---------- Post added 20-ene-2018 at 18:05 ----------
> ...







Me encanta que la gente de moje y de su opinión...sea o no acertada, y si es con argumentos, mejor que mejor.

Me gustas tus referencias de precio...yo ya te digo que no acertarás, pero claro, es mi opinión, aun que si te acercas un 50% a mi me valdría.

En cuanto a BCH, podrá ser un fraude, o no...pero piensa que también el fiat, es fraude, la mayoría de fondos y derivados, los ETF, lo son, y son embargo dominan el mundo.

Todo ahora se basa en el respaldo, más de las manos fuertes que de la masa...la masa cambia de chaqueta como de ideas...hoy BTC es dios, y mañana es LTC, y pasado son todas mierda.

La masa es predecible y manipulable...tu y yo somos manipulables.

Tu lees loq ue te ofrecen otros, por tanto estas siendo manipulado...escuchas opiniones de 3os que ni conoces...te manipulan.

Solo las manos fuertes plagadas de fiat, son poco manipulables, ya que ellas sí son las que manipulan.

Recuerda que en este mundo no triunfa lo mejor, si no lo que interesa que triunfe a los que tienen el poder.

Hay que discernir quienes mandan, y los que mandan no somos nosotros...por muchos que seamos.

Gracias por aportar la opinión, y suerte con ello.


----------



## prometheus (20 Ene 2018)

Un par de dudas (de absoluto novato) para los que apostais por los proyectos cappasity y singularitynet.

CAPPASITY: ¿Alguien podría aclarar en qué consiste la 2ª fase del token sale en Cappasity? Entiendo que la ICO ya terminó, el token ya está en el mercado, pero esta nueva venta de tokens...? Piden vincular una wallet ERC-20, entiendo que para guardar ahi los tokens, entonces lo de la página no es wallet? Seguro son preguntas que da pereza contestar, se agradece cualquier aportación. ::

SINGULARITYNET: ICO terminada, token circulando, pero en Icoalert hay una nueva ICO TBA (que será anunciada)? ¿Habrá mas ICO de este proyecto? Lo mismo que capp, token circulando + ICO? 

Gracias de antebrazo


----------



## StalkerTlön (20 Ene 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> ((Modo especulacion a tope on))
> 
> Estoy comprando unos cuantos miles de ECA,de esos que no quiere nadie por ser scam,esos mismos que estan a 39 sathos...
> 
> ...



Yo pillé hace unos dias unos pocos miles de Electra, a ver que pasa.ienso:
Cada vez tengo mas mininversiones en monedas emergentes...

A ver que pasa con Raiblocks, esperando a Binance... Bitgrail ya abrió las puertas y se van igualando los precios.


----------



## prometheus (20 Ene 2018)

Y de paso, como veis los proyectos hypeados de Dadi y Thekey? Alguien mas está con las antenas puestas para la posible ico de Telegram? Y Kodak? 

No se, te metes en sus webs y todo son ases tecnológicos del futuro, en los foros hay de todo, pero si que hay un interes especial en estas que menciono y trato de averiguar si es puro hype o realmente son "blockchain que hacen cosas" como buen consejo que propuso juli.

Thanks


----------



## Pirro (20 Ene 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Eso es una completa mentira y lo sabrás en cuanto analices un poco la situación:
> 
> 1 - Nuestros intereses son diferentes, y no hablo separando a shitcoiners de bitcoñeros... Los intereses de los que han comprado dash son diferentes a los de quienes tienen bitcoins, o a los que tienen raiblocks o litecoin, o a quienes han apostado por eth... Mismos mercados en muchos casos, diferentes apuestas, diferentes intereses... Y además planes que son totalizadores sobre el resto, destruir a la shitcoin de turno o al bitcoño...
> 
> Los mismo del bitcoin están buscando la manera de eliminar del modo que sea a la compentencia en escalabilidad, número de transacciones, anonimato, usos de la red...



- Nuestras monedas se tradean en los mismos exchangers y cuando legislen sobre las cryptos, no harán una ley para Bitcoin, otra para Dash, otra para Litecoin.... y si hay un cerrojazo de la UE a los exchangers el valor en fiat de nuestros portafolios se irá a la puta, al menos temporalmente. ESTAMOS EN EL MISMO BARCO.

- Es absurdo pensar que el que ha comprado Dash tiene sólo Dash o el que compra Railblocks tiene sólo Railblocks. Hasta un maximalista como yo -sin llegar a los extremos de Mojón- tiene en su cartera un porcentaje de altcoins. Si tu cesta está compuesta por una única cripto, en mi humilde opinión creo que estás haciendo el parguelas.



> [2 - Lo que has dicho es como decir que cristianos, musulmanes o judíos están para lo mismo... O que están para lo mismo franceses, rusos y alemanes... Son como agua y aceite y además el mal de unos puede suponer el bien de otros.










Los tres pasoteran rebaños. Los tres tienes intereses comunes. Los tres tienen frente a ellos a ateos y agnósticos a los que nos repelen las religiones organizadas y jerarquizadas. Negar eso es negar la realidad y negar la Historia.


----------



## lurker (20 Ene 2018)

prometheus dijo:


> Y de paso, como veis los proyectos hypeados de Dadi y Thekey? Alguien mas está con las antenas puestas para la posible ico de Telegram? Y Kodak?
> 
> No se, te metes en sus webs y todo son ases tecnológicos del futuro, en los foros hay de todo, pero si que hay un interes especial en estas que menciono y trato de averiguar si es puro hype o realmente son "blockchain que hacen cosas" como buen consejo que propuso juli.
> 
> Thanks



yo estoy detrás de Dadi, pinta bien. A Thekey no pude entrar , pero su hermana occidental, SELFKEY, se hizo un x3 al salir a exchanges y aguanta muy bien. Creo que Thekey va a ser un pepino cuando salga a exchanges ya que hay muchos chinos que no pudieron a entrar en ico y la quieren.

por cierto, lo que plantean estas dos (selfkey y thekey) es básico para la implantación de las criptos en el mundo real, así que creo que tienen mucho futuro (CVC ya se ha quedado atrasada , busca algún cuadro comparativo entre las 3 y lo comprobarás)

un saludo!


----------



## haruki murakami (20 Ene 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> De lo mejor que he leído en 3 años.
> 
> ---------- Post added 20-ene-2018 at 18:53 ----------
> 
> ...



Paketazo, creo que te has dado cuenta que me paso de vez en cuando a leer el hilo de bitcoin, sin opinar, te doy tus thanks...posiblemente por eso pienses que yo creo que Bitcoin cash sea un fraude. Yo me suelo guiar mucho por mi percepcion de las cosas, el asunto es que Bitcoin cash lleva trabajando en la lighting network y lo de la RSK (llevaun poco mas de 2 anos y ya en fase beta), estos del bitcoin cuando hablen, van a subir el bitcoin como sino hubiera un manana. De Ethereum te digo que me causa curiosidad que hace apenas menos de un mes la fundacion Ethereum anunciara millones de dolares para encontrar soluciones al problema de escabilidad...esto ya dice mucho... es posible que Bitcoin ya llegue mucha delantera en ello, los del Bitcoin solo se han quedado callados cuando llegue el momento de soltarlo al mundo, va a irse hasta mas alla de la luna.


----------



## impacto (20 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Voy viendo..que tu has comprado BAT, si es asi...sabras que el CEO de Coinbase menciono en Marzo de 2017 que BAT podria ser uno de las criptos que Coinbase podria listar....
> Muy seguramente BAT va a ser el primer token en ser listado en Coinbase y dado el hype y lo mainstream que esta comenzo a ser...pues...
> 
> ---------- Post added 20-ene-2018 at 18:05 ----------
> ...



Si lees tus ultimos 250 mensajes, ya te das cuenta de que esas son tus exacerbadas predicciones, que de tanto repetirlas casi parecen ya peticiones...

No necesito más que decirte 4 palabras para los tokens que hay mencionas:

ESTRANGULAMIENTO DE LA OFERTA... 

Cuantos tokens de Ripple le quedan a mamaBotín?? Que van a caer BTCash y Litecoin?? ¿¿Por que?? Las ves flojas?? Y fuerte BEE token?? Si BAT llega a 25 pavos el token, google puede tener graves problemas... Ethereum superado por Dash??? jajajaja no lo verán tus ojos... Recomendaste hace poco invertir en la ICO de Kodak... Ojo a invertir en basura, que la basura solo es basura si no se puede hacer realmente nada con ella. a todos los por ques se responde facil. PORQUE AHI HAS INVERTIDO TÚ  de buen royo eh... pero pareces un cura todo el dia rezando o


----------



## juli (20 Ene 2018)

psiloman dijo:


> Llevas razón Juli, estoy demasiado pendiente de la posible activación del agujero negro en Btc, y estoy perdiendo buenos tradeos por ello. Creo que no soy el único.
> 
> Pero es que cuando Btc dice todo para mí, y sin ninguna mejora técnica o de usabilidad, arrincona y devora a buenos proyectos, hace daño, y psicológicamenre afecta.
> 
> ...



Bueno...éso es muy personal...quien se vea capaz de trincar en este punto de BTC, capitán general...miga la puede haber toda. Yo estoy muy lejos de éso...y no veo que haya que sentar cátedra a cada paso, así que mús. Para apechugar con los barridos, lo mejor es no salirse mucho de madre durante los hypes ,trincar y ahorrar, trincar y ahorrar... y que las caídas te pillen con pie firme...pero claro...éso díselo al que tenga que forzar para avanzar en la cola. 



Pirro dijo:


> Dónde unos ven rivalidad yo sólo veo sinergias.



A mí, con que haya "independentsias", de lujo...pues lo que desde luego percibo de BTC es una manera distinta de plantear las cosas - y probablemente, éso siempre perdurará, siempre será ADN de Bitcoin, que así como hasta ahora ha podido acarrearle lastres extra... en el futuro puede ser un punto de atractivo rotundo respecto a otras plataformas- De cómo evolucionen esos desarrollos "tangenciales" de BTC , me llama bastante la respuesta de sus sistemas de gobernanza, consensos, etc. , que se han percibido bastante ajetreadillos este año pasado ( ahí, veo bastante ventaja en la rapidez de decisión que muchas otras blockchains disponen ) Cuando el terreno "comercial" de aplicaciones esté bien definido, van a llover...de éso, pocas dudas.

De todos modos, creo que al Canibalismo de Nakamoto, la capacidad de amplificar pasta virtual desde su propio sistema de producción, le queda mucho que decir...sobre todo en ETH, por su capacidad de hacerlo sin alimentar al contrario. Creo que su situación le abre una posibilidad acojonante en la mano de expansión/adopción "por los ojos" ( la cartera ) , que sería estúpido no exprimir hasta el tuétano.

Yo creo que Shitland tiene pendiente un burbujón de cien pares de cojones...para luego consolidar el sector hacia abajo...( siempre prefiero hacerme cuentas aquí en los ciclos bajos , las chiribitas de los hypes son tan irreales como se quiera ).


*edito :* Por cierto...cuando hablamos de que la UE, USA, China, etc van a aprobar Y REGULAR las criptos, me da la impresión que no miramos a la luna, pues la Blockchain es un planteamiento tecnológico con pocas rendijas para tumbarlo y positivo a todas lucesy oponerse a ello no representa mucho más que ser un carca y parece algo que caería por su propio peso antes o después...yo no creo que el salto de calidad y "la próxima pantalla" sea la beatificación de la Blockchain...sino del CANIBALISMO DE NAKAMOTO marca de la casa.

Nos hemos parado a pensar lo que va a significar que ese planteamiento cumbre de amplificación virtual de la pasta cuente con los parabienes de los bancos centrales , comerciales, politiquillos vidapadristas...los auténticos ninfomaníacos en esas lides ?

A mí me da que, mientras el establishment asegure tener una fiscalidad ad hoc bien trincada ( que no me cabe duda de que va a ser la clave de sus cuitas )...sólo hemos visto "agujerillos negros". El hiperglobazo puede ser de la fucking móder p'arriba... ehhh ( Haluego una hoxtia a la borregada febril como la caída de un boeing ? ...ok, seguramente... pero , bueno...cuándo les ha importáo éso ? )

Con la guita en mi saca...que se mueran los feos...


----------



## juli (20 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Paketazo, creo que te has dado cuenta que me paso de vez en cuando a leer el hilo de bitcoin, sin opinar, te doy tus thanks...posiblemente por eso pienses que yo creo que Bitcoin cash sea un fraude. Yo me suelo guiar mucho por mi percepcion de las cosas, el asunto es que Bitcoin cash lleva trabajando en la lighting network y lo de la RSK (llevaun poco mas de 2 anos y ya en fase beta), estos del bitcoin cuando hablen, van a subir el bitcoin como sino hubiera un manana. De Ethereum te digo que me causa curiosidad que hace apenas menos de un mes la fundacion Ethereum anunciara millones de dolares para encontrar soluciones al problema de escabilidad...esto ya dice mucho... es posible que Bitcoin ya llegue mucha delantera en ello, los del Bitcoin solo se han quedado callados cuando llegue el momento de soltarlo al mundo, va a irse hasta mas alla de la luna.



ok...sin embargo, relegas a Litecoin a 3a división. Cuando lo que sin duda chirría, más por el bombo que le dieron a su segwit , futuras LN, etc ...es el pasa palabra de Lee en todo ésto. Si hay un elemento que no dice nada ...hasta que lo suelta todo en un zasca, ése es Litecoin ( hasta ahora ).

LTC es una blockchain hipercuajada...solvente objeto de deseo de cualquier multinacional de campanillas , con un sistema de decisión instantáneo en una coyuntura como ésta de asalto integral a un sector...y no con puertas, sino con el fucking Arco del Triunfo a fiat con una CoinBase que se folla como quiere... Litecoin te monta un zafarrancho global en una semana...y a partir de un puto apretón de manos, ojo !

Para mí, Lee está en el fiestón, sin duda alguna...y ya ves que cada movimiento, pega una hoxtia como un campano ( cuando Lee dejó CoinBase para "centrarse" en LTC, estaba a 4 pavos, creo :fiufiu: )...así que no me sorprendería que algo tocase con el volquete de chapas de su patrimonio particular que ha hecho ...y realmente, A CUENTA DE NADA , con lo que... él se está moviendo. 

Es una blockchain de una solidez como la de Papá...y muy por encima en prstaciones, en principio, que la de Chucky...y con una imagen de marca sin mácula y , también a priori, lista para lo que le echen...sola o "en compañía de otros"...

Es curiosísima la percepción de LTC en el candelabro como una blockchain menor, incluso cuando todos la hemos conocido SIEMPRE como una TOP, tal vez de hecho, la única que ha acompañado siempre a BTC. El mayor logro del diablo fue convencer al mundo de que no existe...que se lo pregunten a un Jihan del que hace ahora casi un año se hacía mofa y befa en rima asonante...( Yo igual que entonces, a lo mismo apunto : Con un chinorri sonriente por medio...ufffffffffffff , virgencita,virgencita... )


----------



## juli (20 Ene 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Que sí, que somos todos muy "amijos" ), y si mañana el bitcoin se convierte en una supernova yo estáré muuu triste :: (en absoluto feliz si tal mercado se va a otra parte ehhh)
> 
> Otros amigo sinérgico es bitcoin cash...



Si este barrido se supera en estas condiciones de salida ( QUE AÜN NO HAY NADA ESCRIBIDO  ) ...sí que parecería que el armisticio de facto y el "cada uno a lo suyo" estaría en marcha.

Y éso mola. En Shitland, al menos, es la puta liberación.


----------



## Cayo Marcio (20 Ene 2018)

Por casualidad he encontrado esta página por Bitcointalk, traduccion : 
Posibles monedas buenas a corto / mediano plazo para comprar basadas en un alto volumen de negociación y un precio más bajo.
Me parece interesante aunque se centra mucho en las del TOP.

Coining.AI - Prospective short/medium term good coins to buy based on high trading volume and lower price.


----------



## haruki murakami (20 Ene 2018)

impacto dijo:


> Si lees tus ultimos 250 mensajes, ya te das cuenta de que esas son tus exacerbadas predicciones, que de tanto repetirlas casi parecen ya peticiones...
> 
> No necesito más que decirte 4 palabras para los tokens que hay mencionas:
> 
> ...



Arranque el post diciendo que era mi percepcion...respetables todas la percepciones...

Aclaro...que lo de la ICO de Kodak siempre he dicho que es para especular...eso es para sacarle el pelotazo e irse porque sus limitaciones son claras, un nicho muy especifico....de que va a pegar el pelotazo despues de la ICO, es algo que estoy bastante seguro..y te voy a dar un numero, minimo se marca un x10...si llegan a promocionarla bien, hasta donde yo se aun no esta claro ni siquiera el precio x token...si la embarran al promocionarla se van al traste.

De singularityNET...no te podria decir que hay un estrangulamiento de la oferta, pues hasta donde se, mas de 4.000 personas compraron el token (50% del total)...el otro 50% se lo dividen entre el equipo, inversores y bounty programs...su ICO ha sido una de las mejores porque dejo un tope maximo de 5 Ethereums por persona. Yo felicito a los que hayan entrado en ICO,, algo que no ha hecho BEE, ellos se tomaran el derecho de admision, lo cual es perverso en mi punto de vista.

De Bee token...es un proyecto con un hard cap bajo, solo 15 millones, y claro que va a subir, siempre aclarando si logran implementar la plataforma.

De Basic Attention, lo unico que puedo decir es MAINSTREAM, en cuanto a lo del precio de 25, tienes razon...queria decir 15, solo que cuando postee esto..lo hice sin releerlo. Pero aclaro...$15.


----------



## plus ultra (20 Ene 2018)

Oficiales del gobierno surcoreano utilizaron información confidencial para comerciar con criptomonedas | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas

Interesante lo de que ...no desaparecerán fácilmente... ,es algo que la mayoria sabemos pero que lo publiquen y les entre a los que menos saben,es un granito de arena y granito a granito...


----------



## Txeco (20 Ene 2018)

A ver que se decide en Davos....


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (20 Ene 2018)

¿Alguien tiene una tarjeta Monaco y ha hecho alguna compra con ella? Lo pregunto pero aún no tengo claro si están del todo operativas. Comprar con ella podría ser una buena manera de no volver a los bancos.


----------



## Mr. Lancho (20 Ene 2018)

Claudius dijo:


> *Brave Announces $1 Million Crypto-Token Giveaway*
> 
> Brave Announces $1 Million Crypto-Token Giveaway | Markets Insider
> 
> ...



Te doy las gracias por aquí.
Me parece interesante pues desconocía estos datos.
Llevo unas fichas de PRE pensando en que también dicen intentarán "competir" con Google, voy a ver si puedo coger alguna BAT en algún momento.


----------



## Ethan20 (20 Ene 2018)

Una pregunta Haruki.

Yo me registré a la whitelist de Bee Token, pero no he recibido ningún email para registrame en el KYC de la venta de Tokens. Eso es me imagino que no he sido elegido  A ti que tal te ha ido?


----------



## orbeo (20 Ene 2018)

Estoy usando el navegador de Brave y va de pm, por cierto.


----------



## StalkerTlön (21 Ene 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> Estoy usando el navegador de Brave y va de pm, por cierto.



Cierto, lo he instalado y va genial.


----------



## RutgerBlume (21 Ene 2018)

StalkerTlön dijo:


> Cierto, lo he instalado y va genial.



Yo tambien lo estoy probando y va rapidisimo.


----------



## impacto (21 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Arranque el post diciendo que era mi percepcion...respetables todas la percepciones...
> 
> Aclaro...que lo de la ICO de Kodak siempre he dicho que es para especular...eso es para sacarle el pelotazo e irse porque sus limitaciones son claras, un nicho muy especifico....de que va a pegar el pelotazo despues de la ICO, es algo que estoy bastante seguro..y te voy a dar un numero, minimo se marca un x10...si llegan a promocionarla bien, hasta donde yo se aun no esta claro ni siquiera el precio x token...si la embarran al promocionarla se van al traste.
> 
> ...



No no, igual se me lee con un tono que no es el correcto, a mi me encanta leerte y tus aportaciones, solo lo digo porque a veces, cuando se te lee, das la sensación de estar total y absolutamente anclado y dependiente de que pase algo muy concreto, y a lo mejor por esperar ese algo tan concreto te puedes estar perdiendo cosas maravillosas que pasan a tu alrededor,

Todos los proyectos que has puesto son solidos y todos tendran su hueco en criptomundo, un buen hueco y un buen pellizco del mismo... pero... Desde mi punto de vista lo veo todo muy lejos de tus perspectivas (emocionales) por no hablar de que Ethereum será capital en Shitland... o no será y varios de los tokens de los que hablas ya corren sobre su red... por lo tanto, pensar que DASH lo pueda superar... en 2018... es hacerse practicamente un x18 desde ahora... y eso si ETHEREUM se queda quieto(que no lo hará)... solo es tambien para aclarar perspectivas a la gente, Y si alguien cree que DASH va a pasar a Ethereum este 2018... o sabe algo que los demás no sabemos... o es poco realista o muy optimista o pesimista con una de las dos ( es muy clave mirar el volumen y las transacciones, no es comparable Ethereum con ninguna otra alt)


----------



## juli (21 Ene 2018)

*impacto*

Me da que se refería a la cotización de Dash. 

ETH Y Dash se han cruzado en precio chopocientas veces ( de hecho, llevo haciendo la misma desde que entré y aún no ha fallado : Cuando zumba una, ni por el forro la sigo...pero cargo la otra, la "barata"- al cruzarse de nuevo, volquete...y hasta ahora, SIEMPRE he equilibrado...- y hablo , fácil, de 10 ó 12 "despegues" entre ambas - )


----------



## impacto (21 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> *impacto*
> 
> Me da que se refería a la cotización de Dash.
> 
> ETH Y Dash se han cruzado en precio chopocientas veces ( de hecho, llevo haciendo la misma desde que entré y aún no ha fallado : Cuando zumba una, ni por el forro la sigo...pero cargo la otra, la "barata"- al cruzarse de nuevo, volquete...y hasta ahora, SIEMPRE he equilibrado...- y hablo , fácil, de 10 ó 12 "despegues" entre ambas - )



Ah, si es en ese sentido seguro, os doy la razon si no se refiere a eso, igual que digo que me parece muy complicado que Dash alcance la capitalización de Ethereum si que creo que el precio no solo se va a cruzar sino que tarde o temprano, salvo que redoblen moneda o algo por el estilo, la cotización de Dash acabará siendo superior a la de un Ether por puro supply, pero claro, el tema es que los tokens de ethereum se pongan a rular de verdad (tarjetas ppalmente, que otros sigan el camino de TaaS(y que este reparta bien en la proxima ronda( ya toca), aplicaciones practicas masivas: lunyr ,TIX (este mueve más pasta de lo que vale su BC, el dia que zumbe no lo pillas ya), exchanges descentalizados, apuestas) entonces las capitalizaciones de cada nicho de mercado que sea util y explotable se ira a la luna e ira poniendo en valor los componentes de la red eth y a la vez estaran cobrandole a mama el precio de haber triunfado (su parte), así es como parece que esta montado el sistema de Ethereum, por ahora el drenaje, y vuelta la lluvia es flipante, no falla, 

y digo.. todos hemos visto como una coin del cagarro pasaba por la derecha y sin intermitente a toda velocidad a nuestra coin preferida, y le doblaba en capitalización en una semana, que guardamos con mucho cariño, se puede decir que la amas, que la recomendarias y la defenderias con la confianza de aquel que realmente siente e inspira lo que dice... en la cual creemos desde que la adquirimos, esa cripto que has vendido algo para diversificar... pero que te ha dado tantas alegrias que te niegas a desprenderte de ella... es como si una parte de ti estuviese en esa moneda y así es, parte de tu exito reside en ella, el éxito es la consecución de los objetivos, el que hace hodl lo hace porque cree en esto, da igual que sea ethereum, bitcoin, dash, pivx, zoin o mybit, si tu crees en el proyecto solo tienes que pararte, recordártelo a ti mismo, observar el camino y disfrutar del viaje... imaginaos haber estado en otro momento en el tiempo... y perderte esto, no mola :abajo::abajo: no es descartable pensar que a lo mejor la cripto con la que pagaremos en los supermercados todas las personas del mundo en que se yo, 5-10 años?, aun no este en la blockchain ni se nutra de esta sino de otra tecnologia, queda aqui mucha tralla por sacar, internet lo revoluciono todo. donde esta el tuenti ahora? Pues es una operadora de moviles, con un par de huevos, Reinventarse o morir


----------



## Pirro (21 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> De todos modos, creo que al *Canibalismo de Nakamoto*...



Juli, en mi humilde opinión lo que llamas Canibalismo de Nakamoto son holders de altcoins que aún pudiendo tener fe en sus respectivos proyectos tienen claro que a unos años vista su proyecto puede triunfar o no, pero Bitcoin estará ahí y probablemente valga más de lo que vale ahora. Ese status recién empieza a tenerlo Ethereum y es así no porque me guste o me deje de gustar, sino porque el mercado así lo ha decidido.

Por debajo de esas dos, *casi* todo lo demás son expectativas de ROI ultrarrápido y descomunal -lambos barcos y putas- por proyectos capitaneados por personas concretas que la mayoría de las veces sólo buscan su ROI ultrarrápido y descomunal. En ese contexto, dentro de la volatilidad extrema del momento histórico Bitcoin aporta coherencia. 
Y esa tendencia no parece que vaya a cambiar en el medio plazo.

Por lo menos ese es mi punto de partida, mi norte, y a partir de ahí decido si juego o no. Se puede decir que el Canibalismo de Nakamoto tiene mucho de autofagia, pues en este juego por ahora el mercado dice que guste o no, todos somos Nakamoto. 

Tampoco pretendo sentar cátedra por supuesto, pero lo bonito de la especulación en esta paranoia mental llamada cryptolandia es que NADIE puede hacerlo. Lo más que se puede hacer es mirar atrás y decir "pues tuve razón" 

Un saludo.


----------



## silverwindow (21 Ene 2018)

Aqui lo unico que puede joder la fiesta de verdad son las regulaciones/prohibiciones.
Si no hay de eso, en un año o dos, lambos .Lambo*s*, en plural. 

En realidad hay qeu holdear y mover de vez en cuando alguna carta, pq moviemientos los habra.

Algunos diran que por mucha regulacion no te pueden quitar las cryptos y tal, vale, ya, pero puedes joder bastante la fiesta y pasar de ser un producto alegal, a ser algo medio prohbido. Y la gente no quiere problemas.

A ver que hacen con los exchanges, punto debil de todo el sistema crypto.

Por otra parte hay muchas blochains bancarias, van a prohbir esas tambien? Es absurdo no? Prohibir una empresa pq use blockchain? .Las cryptos han venido paa quedarse,pienso yo.

Aunque yo tampoco me haria mucas pajas, por pasar puede pasar que estemos mucho tiempo en lateral, vamos, que se hayan acabado la fiesta, y dejado atras las subidas gordas, y como mucho in 20% en 1-2 años. En esta situacion habria que afinar mucho mas y salir de caza, ICOS,pelotazos, estar al loro,etc etc

https://steemit-production-imagepro...com/U5du91vKKfQbyda5pmGDAeFaCnohVAN_1680x8400


----------



## san_miguel (21 Ene 2018)

Posible objetivo ETH mediados de febrero


----------



## trancos123 (21 Ene 2018)

Triggers







Link al paper:
https://www.blocksafefoundation.com/assets/White_Paper_Update_Excerpt_v1.pdf


----------



## sabueXo (21 Ene 2018)

TRIG:

- Un masternodo (1500 de TRIG) dará 350 de AMMO al mes (si el ordenador es potente da más "hashpower" tendrá bonus y dará más AMMO)

- Este AMMO podrá tradearse en el propio exchage de la compañía (blocksafe).

- Con AMMO, puedes comprar más TRIG para luego cambiarlo por $ o puedes comprar Subtokens en el exchange de la compañía.

- Los subtokens serán de las compañías/proyectos que contraten los servicios de Blocksafe y se unan a la blockchain. Por lo tanto, podrá haber tantos subtokens como proyectos.

- La única manera de comprar subtokens es en su exchange y será con AMMO, el cual solo puede ser adquirido con TRIG. Esto hace que haya volumen.

"Not only will triggers have a use case but so will what it creates. AMMO will have a use case. This is to ensure everyone is incentivized to help create a strong and robust decentralized network."

"Yes. partners will have their own tokens, but they can only exit the market by converting their subtoken to Ammo then to Triggers"

"which means that there will always be volume going through our economy."

"you will potentially be able to be rewarded in many ways. Your node will produce ammo, and your node does consensus for multiple subtoken blockchains you'll earn bonus tokens of those chains"

"Trig node creates AMMO, you can then decide to trade back into Triggers Or go and trade for subtokens"

"And since ammo is not going to be tied to a certain price (it was a % value of trig) this means that AMMO will gain value according to the market"

"and ammo is needed for partners to be on the trig exchange
so the demand of the ammo is base on the partners and participant on the trig exchange -> yes."

"so in esssnce the partners have the option --> example Philippines, and other countries/governments that will have their sidechain's subtoken to be traded on the trigXchange"

---------- Post added 21-ene-2018 at 10:31 ----------

Por otro lado, si no he entendido mal, si el ordenador es potente, este puede ayudar en el blockchain de un subtoken y aparte de los 375AMMO, dará también el subtoken como recompensa.

Parece que tienen bastantes clientes interesados, un ejemplo:
"Manny - Today at 8:21 AM
@aoaomjj you are asking why anyone would want to buy into a subtoken?
aoaomjj - Today at 8:21 AM
Or ammo yes
Token or coin or any assets have value because people want it
We have your token because we see value in your prohect
Project
And we were able to buy at binance
Corentin - Today at 8:22 AM
What happen when all the Ammo have been minned ?
Chris - Today at 8:22 AM
Do you value the Justifire project?
Corentin - Today at 8:22 AM
Wp says there will be only 60millions
Chris - Today at 8:23 AM
Do you think that there will be a level of adoption for Justifire?
Manny - Today at 8:23 AM
Currently the philippines wants over 5k justifire devices(editado)
3
Chris - Today at 8:23 AM
If you do, this way you can directly buy into the economy of Justifire"


----------



## Patanegra (21 Ene 2018)

SingularityNet (AGI) a 1.14 USD, como lo veis?


----------



## Gurney (21 Ene 2018)

Dónde guardáis los Triggers, en Counterwallet?


----------



## san_miguel (21 Ene 2018)

Os dejo un link por si quereis registraros en esta ICO, está muy bien valorada, ARCBLOCK.

ArcBlock


----------



## arras2 (21 Ene 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> SingularityNet (AGI) a 1.14 USD, como lo veis?



Mil millones de monedas, marketcap de 1.14B, rondaria la posición 30 del marketcap. Not bad para acabar de salir.

No se si me equivoco en algún valor.


----------



## juli (21 Ene 2018)

Pirro dijo:


> Juli, en mi humilde opinión lo que llamas Canibalismo de Nakamoto son holders de altcoins que aún pudiendo tener fe en sus respectivos proyectos tienen claro que a unos años vista su proyecto puede triunfar o no, pero Bitcoin estará ahí y probablemente valga más de lo que vale ahora. Ese status recién empieza a tenerlo Ethereum y es así no porque me guste o me deje de gustar, sino porque el mercado así lo ha decidido.
> 
> Por debajo de esas dos, *casi* todo lo demás son expectativas de ROI ultrarrápido y descomunal -lambos barcos y putas- por proyectos capitaneados por personas concretas que la mayoría de las veces sólo buscan su ROI ultrarrápido y descomunal. En ese contexto, dentro de la volatilidad extrema del momento histórico Bitcoin aporta coherencia.
> Y esa tendencia no parece que vaya a cambiar en el medio plazo.
> ...



Jejeje...creo que vemos TODO muy distinto...Éso mola...

Y claro que todos somos Nakamoto ( y puede que ahora, más, por cierto...en un salto de calidad y naturaleza que cambiaría Shitland - pendiente de confirmación, tras este ciclo/barrido - ). 

Hace un par de posts hablabas de sinergias, OK..pues el Canibalismo de Nakamoto no es más que una sinergia al cubo..*.La Sinergia* monetaria. Una que se obvia bastante en las grandes declaraciones de principios y objetivos de esta nueva Pastuki Ferpekta : Que la Velocidad del dinero, genera dinero...y la hipervelocidad, genera monstruos ( sinérgicos - o casi  - ).

El Canibalismo de Nakamoto es un "preminado conceptual" : El de generar un bebé gigante y voraz antes que el resto ( tener mogollón de fichas de un juego donde el resto de jugadores tienen puta calderilla ) . Rarito sería que Nakamoto no intuyese ese proceso y ese HIPERPROTAGONISMO financiero que iba a darse hasta la canonización de Shitland por parte del establishment...y la cosiguiente lluvia de FIAT, claro. El Canibalismo de Nakamoto es un himno a la Posición Dominante de mercado...en un mercado presuntamente libre y salvaje ( en los papers, por supuestón ). 

La velocidad del dinero, crea dinero DE LA NADA. De la sinergia 1+1 = 5. El Canibalismo de Nakamoto es igual a ese 3...y es el desvío de dinero , de ese 3, entre los 2 puntos "oficiales" del trayecto.

El Canibalismo de Nakamoto es sólo Pumps & Dumps...y que se mueran los feos. Jihan liberó a los feos sacando a BTC de la vertiginosa locomotora del AVE, distrayéndolo. Y éso provocó que los bastardillos más fuertes crecieran y enredaran a destiempo - y arrebataran - vamos a dejarlo en "cuestionaran", para no herir susceptibilidades - a BTC la vanguardia tecnológica que era argumento de autoridá omnipresente en Shitland -

Dame la creación de dinero...y te dejo el resto : El mundo es mío. Ëse es el canibalismo de Nakamoto...Mil veces oído...aunque no suene tan ético en otros escenarios y con otros protas, verdá ? 

Yo soy de la Real ( Sociedad ). El canibalismo de Nakamoto no tiene que ver con el poder de un sistema de producción autosuficiente y meritocrático...sino con lel poder absoluto del Fiat - creado y entregado a quien maneja el cotarro - ( y, hasta que el Fiat no se tome un mercado como digno de asalto, de un dinero-bebé que lo levante todo...y lo engulla todo ). Éso no te hace preferir otros equipos a La Real...te impide ser de la Real...a no ser que vivas en un contínuo harakiri y corte de venas. Así, pues, soy de las alts y no soy ningún holder frustrado , lo soy convencido de las Blockchains que hacen cosas, que es el juego al fondo de éste, trilero...y el día que BTC las haga y sea también alternativa ( me quedo con "Opción" , que no implica referencia previa alguna ) , pues la consideraré en idénticos términos, ni más, ni menos.

Dinero atrae dinero...una máxima que va de la mano con el Canibalismo de Nakamto. Y ése exactamente es el 3 "extra" de la suma sinérgica : EL dinero que se apunta al PUMP. Ése es el alimento del bebé, ésa es la amenaza del bitcoñero fantoche tantas veces oída - y sufrida - en Shitland : "Te la pumpeo con la punta del nardo ". Amenaza nunca presente en los papers en rima asonante y puesta de largo ante la sociedá memocrátika, por supuestón.

Jihan jodió los timmings...y las alts, no sólo ETH, crecieron e hicieron su camino. Es muy posible que este barrido esté determinando si lo tienen ya, a espaldas de la sinergia caníbal de nakamoto. Pero no sólo éso...esá determinando si las alts dispondrán de la gasolina suficiente para recrearlo...y si pueden administrar y optimizar ese movimiento vertiginoso de dinero al máximo nivel ( porque a otros niveles, como bien dices, Nakamoto somos todos : Yo he sido Caníbal de Dash devorando DGBite, de ETH devorando Paccoin...incluso de ambas...devorando BITCOIN ( pero YO soy un fleco ignorado del sistema del que no se puede hacer norma - pues en cuanto amenazase hacerlo, llamaría su atención y me engulliría -...el asunto está en si ya hay alts con la suficiente munición para Pumpear CUALQUIER Obejtivo ...y sí, cualquier Objetivo es BTC -.

Y mi hipótesis es que Sí. Y lo es porque al final, el Canibalismo de Nakamoto no es un agujero Negro de Criptos incipientes...sino de la papelada Fiat creada durante décadas, que acabará en Shitland. Lo que nos devoramos entre nosotros, los colonos de Shitland, son - aunque en vivo , bien que duelen - pirotecnias del timo .

Ayer leía que BTC es un virus creado contra el capitalismo...y su tesis contraria : Creado contra el comunismo. Y Paraná : Es un virus/bacteria, como esas que sueltan en las centrales nucleares para limpiar puntos de imposible acceso humano : Creado para engullir y/o hacer desaparecer TODO ( y hablando de pastuki, el desmadre de impresora, que fue el Canibalismo Monetario , como éste nuevo, con el que se nos descojonaron en la jeta todo el Siglo XX , pero está en los huesos - y huesos cancerosos - ya )...y dejarlo en un formato cuantificable y fiscalizable ( A Keynes , el titular de su pasta , se la pela...lo que le importa, es su trinque...el anonimato también es dedolunístico, aunque comprensible en la perpetua huída del establishment que le toca a ciudadano de a pie en estos sistemas extractivos : nuestros nombres les importan tanto como nuestras vidas ; Cero. Con trincar la panoja que deba emanar de ellos, contentos...y si ahorran carga de datos a su Base, miel sobre hojuelas, maifrén ).

El truco es, como dice paketazo, el ambiente bullish...o sea, son Los Suelos. Si los respetan, si garantizan a los timados que cada vez que vuelvan a enchufar el Tiovivo, salen de más arriba de donde entraron ( fácil ) hasta el último confetti multicolor emitido durante siglo y pico, acabará en el casino.

Bitcoin, Ethereum, PIVX y Enigma...son recovecos donde el usuario particular puede minimizar o agudizar sus heridas, evitar las aristas puntiagudas o zampárselas de morros en un juego donde la velocidad , igual que con los 3 cubiletes y el garbanzo, es la clave... pero no nos engañemos, masturbándonos en nuestros méritos de Zahorís premium o de Lancelotes Silverados de la pastuki memocrática : Las criptos, cada una de ellas vistas por separado...son los padres.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (21 Ene 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> Os dejo un link por si quereis registraros en esta ICO, está muy bien valorada, ARCBLOCK.
> 
> ArcBlock



Pinta bien. Le echaré money .Gracias compi


----------



## paketazo (21 Ene 2018)

trancos123 dijo:


> Triggers
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Cual es el limite total de monedas del proyecto?

Un saludo


----------



## pepeluilli (21 Ene 2018)

Lei por aquí sobre Ravencoin y me puse a minar unas pocas con un pc normalito y tras darle algún calentón ya tengo 100.

Por probar me he creado otro wallet en una maquina virtual y ahí estoy como un panoli haciendo transacciones entre las wallets para probar. Como debemos estar cuatro y el de la guitarra va como un tiro.


----------



## Pirro (21 Ene 2018)

Respecto a Wagerr, después de estar siguiendo el chat de Discord tras los últimos acontecimientos tiene toda pinta de que no van a liberar la mainnet y los masternodos y soltaran un comunicado plagados de excusas que tumbaran la cotización. Tiene toda la pinta. 

Por otra parte los que tienen los token alojados en el sitio web los tienen CONGELADOS. No pueden pasarlos ahora mismo a WavesDex, único canal operativo para venderlos.

Hasta ahora he creído en la buena fe del proyecto, pero la cosa está cogiendo tintes chungos.

Espero estar equivocado, si lo estoy siempre puedo volver a entrar. Pero estando así el panorama, a 0.5$ el token me parece buen momento para decir "hasta luego Lucas".


----------



## san_miguel (21 Ene 2018)

Bueno pues la ico de pundix ha durado 2 horas y media, el cap de la ico 30M $ . Precio del token 0.002$


----------



## stiff upper lip (21 Ene 2018)

Senderon lanza web wallet y masternodes. Vale cuatro perras de risa.

We are pleased to announce the launch of the Senderon wallet and masternodes!

Windows wallet: senderonV1.exe - Google Drive

Web wallet can be found on Senderon.org

Masternodes are now operation so any wallet balance over 250,000 SDRN will now recieve 50 SDRN every 12 hours. This won't work if the funds are held in an exchange. You can see an example of it working here: Just a moment...

As you may have noticed over the last few weeks, I have personally been inactive in the community, which I apologize about. It's been decided that I should leave the project by myself and the rest of the team which means Senderon is hiring an operations manager/front person who organises the project and keeps the community updated with progress.

I will be overseeing operations until we have found a suitable candidate. They will recieve the development fund, 1.5 BTC and access to the necessary accounts, contacts and our silent investor who is available for further funding. They are welcome to hire and begin new projects although I would hope they would aim to complete some of the current plans. 

Drop an email to devteam@senderon.org if you are interested

Tom

Lleva ya un 30% de subida en unas horas.


----------



## stiff upper lip (21 Ene 2018)

pepeluilli dijo:


> Lei por aquí sobre Ravencoin y me puse a minar unas pocas con un pc normalito y tras darle algún calentón ya tengo 100.
> 
> Por probar me he creado otro wallet en una maquina virtual y ahí estoy como un panoli haciendo transacciones entre las wallets para probar. Como debemos estar cuatro y el de la guitarra va como un tiro.




Donde se puede descargar uno el programa de minado y la wallet? Siempre e han interesado las coins bebé..


----------



## juli (21 Ene 2018)

*anarquista*

Es que yo no me planteo que una blockchain capitalice el mercado cripto por el hecho . ya complicado de determinar per sé, de que sea "la que mejor" funcione. Unas lo harán en un aspecto, otras en otro... más allá de elo, habrá matices que condicionen su "expresión" en el asalto comercial al "Mundo Real".

Pero es que aún más al fondo, más allá de las miradas intestinas a cada proyecto, está la libre competencia, como en cualquier sector. Y habrá un buen manojo de soluciones para cada objetivo, orientaciones según distintos nichos de usuarios y necesidades, capital y tipo de supporters que se unan al proyecto ...en fin... Creo que el discurso bitcoñero de "La blockchain soy yo" ha hecho mucho daño...y no sólo a ellos, sino a todos en Shitland...y nos queda mucha mierda de la que despojarnos para centrarnos realmente "en lo que toca" de todo este asunto.

Si te mola la Blockchain, si quieres ver esta tecnología expandida y echando chispas...lo mejor del ambiente alcista no es la pastuki - o no sólo -... sino que mogollón de proyectos eolucionen independientemente con la solidez , independencia y fuelle debidos.

En un sector en pañales y con el planeta como público objetivo...éso ya debería dar su pasta.


----------



## pepeluilli (21 Ene 2018)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> Donde se puede descargar uno el programa de minado y la wallet? Siempre e han interesado las coins bebé..



en el hilo de bitcointalk tienes todo

[ANN] Ravencoin [RVN] PoW | New Algo | CPU mining | No Pre-Mine | Fair Launch


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (21 Ene 2018)

Sobre SingularityNET.


Los tokens se van a utilizar para avanzar con el software de IA, que es la parte que lleva Singularity en concreto, el desarrollo de los robots va por parte de Hanson Robotics y varias compañias más punteras, actualmente la IA esta en una fase muy temprana, según el roadmap deberia salir a la vida real en 2022.

Para que quieren mejorar la IA y utilizar estos robots en un futuro, la idea principal es utilizarlos, en hospitales, empresas y otras sinergias, como si fueran un humano más y que estos puedan interactuar con ellos sin ningún tipo de problema, actualmente ya hay por ejemplo en quirofanos robots que realizan operaciones y el doctor simplemente va mirando el avance o si hay alguna variación o el proceso ha de parar.

Como funciona actualmente el software?(y también algo respecto al hardware)

Los robots disponen actualmente de 3 conexiones wifi integradas, sensor de tacto, visión, reconocimiento humano y facial,en esta fase beta los robots pueden almacenar información y interactuar de dos formas

1-A traves de Mindcloud, el robot siempre esta conectado a internet por lo que si necesitas cualquier dato se lo puedes pregunatr y te respondera, digamos que actualmente hay una "nube" para los robots y de ahi sacan la mayor parte de la información

2-Dispositivos de almacenamiento, bien, en el punto anterior hablamos de que su información principalmente viene de la "nube", dentro de los robots hay una especie de SSD gigantes que almacenan una información fija del robot( cuando se programa el software y demás) y después al interactuar con el medio van acumulando información para poder desenvolverse tanto en su dispositivo como en una "nube" que tiene cada robot particular, por lo que da opción a respuestas aleatorias y no programadas per sé.

Actualmente esta en la primera fase, por llamarlo de alguna manera, de hecho cuando se han mostrado al publico ni siquiera tenían piernas, esto cambiara y serán totalmente autonomos si todo va bien, sin querer comparar como en Blade Runner.


Como dato curioso la "piel", es una mezcla entre material sintentico y organico.

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (21 Ene 2018)

Pirro dijo:


> Respecto a Wagerr, después de estar siguiendo el chat de Discord tras los últimos acontecimientos tiene toda pinta de que no van a liberar la mainnet y los masternodos y soltaran un comunicado plagados de excusas que tumbaran la cotización. Tiene toda la pinta.
> 
> Por otra parte los que tienen los token alojados en el sitio web los tienen CONGELADOS. No pueden pasarlos ahora mismo a WavesDex, único canal operativo para venderlos.
> 
> ...



llevo toda la vida en estas cosas metidas, y tengo una intuición al respecto que me pone en alerta cuando huelo chamusquina a lo lejos.

Recuerdo hace años avisé a los inversores de gowex, carbures y NPG que los números no cuadraban.

Yo mismo vendía NPG (empresa de electrónica española), justo el día antes del limite para presentar cuentas anuales...al día siguiente no presentó, y congelaron la cotización...así lleva años.

Nunca, y os repito, nunca arriesgareis dinero ganado con sudor en proyectos que no sean lo más transparentes posibles.

Wager, como os dije hace unos días, me demostró no estar a la altura, incluso os puse mi precio de salida, por que por técnico indicaba fin de rebote.

Apoyo a *Pirro* y espero que se soluciones y los holders como poco recuperen lo invertido.

Tuve suerte de sacar los tokens a waves en cuanto pude, intentad siempre tener el mayor control posible sobre lo que compráis...si hay billetera de escritorio, mejor que en exchangers, y mejor en exchangers que en la página de la ICO.

Un slaudo y veremos como se queda la cosa...por cierto, hoy algo de sangre en el índice...hay que sacar las plusvalías de este rebotazo...a ver si hay continuación alcista.


----------



## juli (21 Ene 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Aqui lo unico que puede joder la fiesta de verdad son las regulaciones/prohibiciones.



Son gorrones crónicos.

IMO, echarán alfombra roja una vez se aseguren su trinque...cuanto más pasta circule, mejor.

Para mí, el peligro de cagarla, los jakeos.A cada cual, a coins concretas, a exchanges, etc... y después, la inflación. En Shitland serás rico...pero en cuanto salgas, cada vez menos. Este tren es para , en buena medida o en toda, saltar en marcha. Sobre todo para salvaguardar el descomunal trinque inicial.


----------



## davitin (21 Ene 2018)

Parece que la cosa está pocha otra vez, no?

Enviado desde mi Woxter Nimbus 102Q mediante Tapatalk


----------



## waukegan (21 Ene 2018)

pepeluilli dijo:


> en el hilo de bitcointalk tienes todo
> 
> [ANN] Ravencoin [RVN] PoW | New Algo | CPU mining | No Pre-Mine | Fair Launch



Por lo que veo te tienes que descargar cpuminer-multi y crear una cuenta en rvn.suprnova.cc. No parece difícil. No obstante ¿ya vamos tarde?


----------



## Vde (21 Ene 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Parece que la cosa está pocha otra vez, no?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Woxter Nimbus 102Q mediante Tapatalk



ETHE pegó una bajada de 947 a 898€ entre las 2am y 9am, seguramente por los chinos, y desde entonce va alcista. Seguramente recupere los 945-940€ a final de día

Aquí hay que estar atentos a ver que ordenes de compra se ponen en bajo


----------



## pepeluilli (21 Ene 2018)

waukegan dijo:


> Por lo que veo te tienes que descargar cpuminer-multi y crear una cuenta en rvn.suprnova.cc. No parece difícil. No obstante ¿ya vamos tarde?



ni idea, lo he hecho para probar nada más.


----------



## Vde (21 Ene 2018)

pepeluilli dijo:


> ni idea, lo he hecho para probar nada más.



Tiene ya valor la moneda?


----------



## pepeluilli (21 Ene 2018)

Vde dijo:


> Tiene ya valor la moneda?



no, no está en ningún exchange


----------



## Cakau (21 Ene 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> llevo toda la vida en estas cosas metidas, y tengo una intuición al respecto que me pone en alerta cuando huelo chamusquina a lo lejos.
> 
> Recuerdo hace años avisé a los inversores de gowex, carbures y NPG que los números no cuadraban.
> 
> ...



Acabo de liquidar casi toda mi mini-posición en Wagerr. La verdad es que huele malamente y he hecho caso a los expertos del foro. He dejado un poco por si estamos equivocados y me arrepiento luego. Aún así le he sacado un buen x5 o asi.


----------



## Pirro (21 Ene 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> llevo toda la vida en estas cosas metidas, y tengo una intuición al respecto que me pone en alerta cuando huelo chamusquina a lo lejos.
> 
> Recuerdo hace años avisé a los inversores de gowex, carbures y NPG que los números no cuadraban.
> 
> ...



Son ya muchísimas banderas rojas. 

Otra, que comentaran que están probando la red con 400 MN "internos" y ahora hay un problema con los masternodos. 

Más, han movido los BTC del escrow creado en la ICO.

Más, dos de los que estaban inicialmente en el equipo antes del primer fiasco, lo abandonaron después ¿por qué iban a hacer eso sí el proyecto era solvente?

La gente en Discord está tomando por devs a gente que no son más que vulgares CM. Uno de ellos, MMAformoney fue preguntado acerca de su rol en el equipo y respondió que eso era un asunto entre el y el equipo, con dos cojones.

Cuando la gente en Discord empieza a hacer preguntas incómodas llegó el mismo CM y largó que habrá un programa de afiliados ante del verano y que será buena oportunidad para ganar "trayendo amigos a Wagerr".

Y como colofón, yo largué ésto en Discord, en macarringlish:



> They never gave us any screenshot about the thing working, they hinted that there will be problems with coin swaping, and it seems that now we have some "technical issues" that must be solved by an unknow specialist.
> 
> I think is pretty obvious that if next announcement is not about the release conditions we will go back to $0.05. Especially if the announcement is a bunch of bullshits.
> 
> ...



Y ante las más que evidentes acusaciones implícitas, me responde otro CM del equipo:



> Dumpers are likely attempting to rally a drop



Cojonudo. Eso de un tío que llamado mentalist420 tiene como galones "Wagerr OG" y "Advisor" 

Al final lo que pasa es que la idea es tan brillante sobre el papel y las expectativas tan jodidamente altas que todavía los holders están paralizados esperando su luna, sus lambos y sus barcos. Pues bien por ellos, yo me conformo con un Dacia Sandero.


----------



## Carlos1 (21 Ene 2018)

Buenas a todos.

Aquí os dejo mi referido de SPHERE:

Sphere

Es un proyecto acerca de una red social descentralizada, por ahora están regalando 50 tokens por inscripción, por si alguien le interesa hacer algo en este aburridisiisisimo domingo...:´(


Sphere - Red social descentralizada - ICO


Un saludo.


----------



## haruki murakami (21 Ene 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> por cierto, hoy algo de sangre en el índice...hay que sacar las plusvalías de este rebotazo...a ver si hay continuación alcista.



Estoy que pongo posiciones pero tengo algo de miedo...mi pensar es que Bitcoin en cualquier momento se puede pegar una subida que puede dejarnos tirados..por eso no me pienso mover ahora de bitcoin, es mi valor refugio ahora mismo.


----------



## waukegan (21 Ene 2018)

pepeluilli dijo:


> ni idea, lo he hecho para probar nada más.



Yo estoy ya probando tb. Con un i5 de sobremesa me da 30 RVN por hora. Lo dejaré un par de noches encendido, total, la electricidad es gratis ya que de otra forma encendería la calefacción :


----------



## paketazo (21 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Estoy que pongo posiciones pero tengo algo de miedo...mi pensar es que Bitcoin en cualquier momento se puede pegar una subida que puede dejarnos tirados..por eso no me pienso mover ahora de bitcoin, es mi valor refugio ahora mismo.



Técnicamente el $ ahora mismo es el caballo ganador respecto a casi todo.

El Chart como os dije solo estaría interesante si percutía los 13400$ y se quedó a puertas...de ahí para abajo.

Ahora la otra referencia es 10400$...entre medias el que esté pillo y avispado puede torear lo que le dejen.

Yo no voy a mover nada de los wallets así que no tradearé nada de nada.


Por cierto, leo que andáis instalando software de pruebas...nuevas wallets de tokens recién estrenados, software de minado de las mismas...

Solo un consejo de recuerdo que supongo ya sabréis.

Dónde tengáis el matute (BTC & Top) o sea dónde esté la pasta, no instaleis nada. Si podéis, ledger, o pc que no uséis...USB etc...

Nunca se sabe realmente lo que estamos instalando y birlarnos un wallet.dat, es relativamente sencillo si les dejamos meterse en las tripas del PC.

Un saludo


----------



## waukegan (21 Ene 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> ..
> 
> Solo un consejo de recuerdo que supongo ya sabréis.
> 
> ...



Eso por supuesto. Las pruebas siempre en un pendrive con linux y almacenamiento persistente, y el disco duro desconectado... por lo que pueda pasar. Eso amén de que el wallet.dat no debe estar en el pc que se usa cotidianamente.


----------



## Kukulkam (21 Ene 2018)

Rata judía, miami supera en x32 veces los homicidios de España, de nada hijo de la gran puta.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## easyridergs (21 Ene 2018)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Sobre SingularityNET.
> 
> 
> Los tokens se van a utilizar para avanzar con el software de IA, que es la parte que lleva Singularity en concreto, el desarrollo de los robots va por parte de Hanson Robotics y varias compañias más punteras, actualmente la IA esta en una fase muy temprana, según el roadmap deberia salir a la vida real en 2022.
> ...



Osea que el token solo sirve para recaudar pasta. El que entro en la ICO y vendió a 2$ felicidades pero que no se duerma en vender, el proyecto es HYPE puro. Hay una obsesión por tokenizar todo que solo responde a la especulación.


----------



## sabueXo (21 Ene 2018)

TRIG

- Un masternode dará AMMO al mes (375).
- Puedes pasar AMMO a TRIG en el exchange de blocksafe y pasar ese TRIG a € si quieres.
- Puedes pasar AMMO a Subtokens en el exchange de blocksafe si quieres invertir en un proyecto (comprar ese subtoken).
- Un subtoken es un proyecto en el blockchain de Blocksafe (ejemplo, justifire Justifire®).
- Los subtokens solo pueden ser comprados con AMMO.
- No se tradeará AMMO fuera del exchange de blocksafe.
- Aportar potencia hash de cálculo a la red por parte de un masternodo, aparte de los 375 AMMO mensuales, dará un bonus en subtokens.


----------



## Cayo Marcio (21 Ene 2018)

sabueXo dijo:


> TRIG
> 
> - Un masternode dará AMMO al mes (375).
> - Puedes pasar AMMO a TRIG en el exchange de blocksafe y pasar ese TRIG a € si quieres.
> ...



Alguna idea de cuanto valdrá el AMMO? como estará regulado su precio?


----------



## sabueXo (21 Ene 2018)

Cayo Marcio dijo:


> Alguna idea de cuanto valdrá el AMMO? como estará regulado su precio?



El mercado regulará su precio. Tipo NEO/GAS.

No tiene precio fijo.

Para pasar de un subtoken a TRIG y viceversa, hay que pasar por AMMO.


----------



## Drewcastle (21 Ene 2018)

Me da a mi que a partir de medianoche se viene otro descalabro general, parece que se estan anticipando mas que otros años sacando dinero para el año nuevo chino, me estan empezando a caer gordo estos pichacortas...


----------



## ClanesDeLaLuna (21 Ene 2018)

Bitcoin: Los creyentes del bitcoin: Si esto sale bien a lo mejor me puedo comprar una casa. Noticias de Mercados. 
Os dejo esta mierda por aquí. Minar Bitcoin en granjas de Islandia, oportunidad de futuro. :facepalm:


----------



## plus ultra (21 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Estoy que pongo posiciones pero tengo algo de miedo...mi pensar es que Bitcoin en cualquier momento se puede pegar una subida que puede dejarnos tirados..por eso no me pienso mover ahora de bitcoin, es mi valor refugio ahora mismo.




Hay mas de uno que no quiere darse cuenta de lo que ya he comentado mas de una vez,hoy en dia ninguna,NINGUNA cripto es nada sin BTC,para que BTC se diera a conocer al publico general contra viento y marea pasaron unos cuantos años,antes de BTC no habia nada,si otra quiere salir ahora a ocupar su puesto no puede ser por que BTC caiga como lo esta haciendo,a este ritmo muchisima gente perdera mucha pasta,tendria que ser un proyecto que ofrece lo mismo pero mejorado.

Si vemos la dominancia,vemos como OTHERS que no lo conoce casi nadie,salvo los que estamos dentro,esta coqueteando con un peligroso 25%,y ofreciendo que?peliculas de ciencia ficcion para el ciudadano comun...lo mismo que ofrecia blockchain en 2010.

Si queremos que el mercado suba tendrá que ser por que BTC tire del carro,si sigue si se pega otra caida de estas aquí no entrara nadie,los que ya han perdido saldran en perdida,no volverán a entrar y haran que a su alrededor dejen de entrar 4 o 5 individuos mas,otros que llevan tiempo saldrán pensando que mejor lo que tienen ahora que perder mas.

Otros nos comeremos un buen lateral de meses o años y con suerte BTC renazca o algún proyecto que tengamos alguna chapa salga adelante y les den por pagar dividendos a sus poseedores.

Un ojito para CAT,AMB,TEL


----------



## Donald Draper (21 Ene 2018)

I created a valuation model for Ethereum (ETH) : CryptoCurrency

Un tipo se ha currado un hilo en reddit sobre valoración en base a datos de varias alts.


----------



## juli (21 Ene 2018)

sabueXo dijo:


> TRIG
> 
> - Un masternode dará AMMO al mes (375).
> - *Puedes pasar AMMO a TRIG en el exchange de blocksafe y pasar ese TRIG a € si quieres.*
> ...



Porqué dices que se puede pasar a euros ?


----------



## sabueXo (21 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Porqué dices que se puede pasar a euros ?



Que puedes pasar a Fiat como una cripto normal.

Ammo por ejemplo no se podría ya que tendrías que pasar antes por TRIG.


----------



## jorge (21 Ene 2018)

Estos de DBC tienen algo entre manos o es sólo un troleo?


----------



## juli (21 Ene 2018)

sabueXo dijo:


> Que puedes pasar a Fiat como una cripto normal.
> 
> Ammo por ejemplo no se podría ya que tendrías que pasar antes por TRIG.



Bueno...dice que los partners comprará AMMO para introducir tokens en sus servicios,no?

Qué servicios ? Quienes son los partners ?


----------



## plus ultra (21 Ene 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> No, si esa dependencia la entiendo, pero bitcoin no está ahí para que las demás crezcan :rolleye: ... Bitcoin de hecho lo que está es intentando combatir las mejoras que puedan traer el resto para acabar de espachurrarlas contra la pared... Por tanto apoyar la subida indefinida de bitcoin a la larga es apoyar la eliminación de otras altcoins. Por eso a larga hay que plantearse quitarse a ese muerto de encima, y si la imaginación no da para eso, que siempre ves ahí al bitcoin, no le veo sentido a criptomonedas que ofrecen algo que hoy no ofrece bitcoin, le veo como mucho un sentido especulativo a corto plazo, mientras el bitcoin sigue en proceso de limar estas diferencias.
> 
> Esto se ve perfectamente cuando se habla de "usos" de la red de bitcoin, las pasarelas de pago... Si tanto cariño le tienen al resto del alts se quedarían quietos. :rolleye: ...



Todos sabemos que es un debate sumamente extenso y no íbamos a acabar nunca si nos vamos al tema tecnico,ya el mercado dira lo que pase,yo por ejemplo ahora mismo a DASH la veo que a venido para quedase,como medio de pago,ETH igual en su ramo,lo unico que he querido decir es que BTC por el interes general de las criptos no puede caer como lo esta haciendo por que quedara como referencia de lo que te puede pasar si te metes en el mundo cripto,lo ideal seria que fuera perdiendo dominancia por sana competencia,digamos que EBAY,AMAZON...aceptan DASH como medio de pago que AIRBNB acepta ETH y estos suben y se van comiendo el nicho de BTC hay seria lo bueno para todos.

Sin ir mas lejos esta noche en cuarto milenio hablaran de el,esperemos que sea un poco mas abierto al criptoworld y no solo a BTC, a saber lo que contaran,ese programa esta grabado desde ara dias o una semana,ya te digo que seria totalmente distinto si lo hubieran grabado hoy,no conozco sus audiencias pero deben ser superiores a los 500.000 espectadores y eso nos guste o no es mucha gente y no es lo mismo hablar de que mañana pueda valer 0 como hasta ahora,a hablar de:veis como cae ya os lo decíamos en unos dias te quedas sin nada.


----------



## sabueXo (21 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Bueno...dice que los partners comprará AMMO para introducir tokens en sus servicios,no?
> 
> Qué servicios ? Quienes son los partners ?



Todos aquellas empresas a las que Blocksafe les venda el proyecto y quieran entrar a formar parte de la blockchain.

Cada socio/empresa/proyecto tendrá su subtoken.

Justifire sería uno de ellos (Justifire®) y me imagino que tienen más por cosas como esta:

"
can you clarify about hash power @KevinB
will it be cpu or gpu?

KevinB - Today at 8:40 PM
Gpu .* Lots of testing with various partners* with a myriad of environments that are running mobile processors
More to come soon ."


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (21 Ene 2018)

Que mal rollo cuando entras en una Ico y cuando falta una semana te escriben para decirte que si compras más ahora,te dan un 400% mas del valor de compra anterior y cuando faltan 48 un 600%.Scaaam detected


----------



## Donnie (21 Ene 2018)

Copio y pego literalmente de Josportal, ¿qué os parece?:

"BLA BLA BLA

Bien dicho esto, Hace bien poco nos hemos enterado que Coinbase (Gdax) abrirá la compra de Bitcoin Cash en Euros.

Esto quiere decir que puede tener un impacto bastante fuerte y os lo explicamos en este tema del foro
#Criptomonedas. Bitcoin Cash Recomendación de compra antes del 24 de enero ¿Por que?

También podéis ver las razones de peso por las que Bitcoin Cash puede ser una buena inversión y más cosas.
Si no te convece hay más monedas que son bastante buenas.
Litecoin, Ethereum o si os vais a Binance, Iota, Ripple, Cardano... Pregúntanos en el foro cual te recomendaríamos dependiendo lo que busques.

Dicho esto, como hago para comprar antes del 24 o bien el 24 a las 11 am (hora española)que es cuando abre y así coger la moneda a un buen precio."


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (21 Ene 2018)

Que estén bajando las criptos en estos días ¿ tiene que ver con que se acerque el Año nuevo chino ?...ienso:


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (21 Ene 2018)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Que estén bajando las criptos en estos días ¿ tiene que ver con que se acerque el Año nuevo chino ?...ienso:



En los últimos 4 años la cosa ha bajado antes del año chino. Supongo que muchos chinorris están pasando beneficios a FIAT para fundirselo en fiestas y lumis.

Aquí nos haría falta alguien que conozca bien la sociedad china y como piensan y actúan los frikazos amarillos.


----------



## Carlos1 (21 Ene 2018)

jorge dijo:


> Estos de DBC tienen algo entre manos o es sólo un troleo?




DBC o BCD?


----------



## paketazo (21 Ene 2018)

Ojito al chart de ETH Vs BTC, si no me equivoco y sigue patrones pasados va a tirar para arriba.

un saludo


----------



## jorge (21 Ene 2018)

Carlos1 dijo:


> DBC o BCD?



DeepBrain Chain.


----------



## sabueXo (21 Ene 2018)

TRIG

"partners will exit the market through
subtoken > ammo > trig > btc

You can see in that where trig becomes a valuable token , it is the only way to exit the subtoken market and the only way to generate AMMO"

"Yep. Trig becomes a first in crypto.
Not only are we creating this economy, we are going to have a division publicly traded, we are going to be a fully fledged company with patents/ip/etc

So yeah...now you see why i don't sleep much, this is exciting to be a part of. The future of this project is amazing to me."


----------



## Claudius (21 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Voy viendo..que tu has comprado BAT, si es asi...sabras que el CEO de Coinbase menciono en Marzo de 2017 que BAT podria ser uno de las criptos que Coinbase podria listar....
> Muy seguramente BAT va a ser el primer token en ser listado en Coinbase y dado el hype y lo mainstream que esta comenzo a ser...pues...




Es bastante probable que entre, que sea la primera? a saber, pero el bbva está en coinbase y en bat y eso ya da muchas pistas.


----------



## Vde (21 Ene 2018)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> En los últimos 4 años la cosa ha bajado antes del año chino. Supongo que muchos chinorris están pasando beneficios a FIAT para fundirselo en fiestas y lumis.
> 
> Aquí nos haría falta alguien que conozca bien la sociedad china y como piensan y actúan los frikazos amarillos.



En teoría la bajada de la semana pasada se atribuyó al Año Nuevo Chino, pero este es el 16 de Febrero.. 

Que lo mismo los chinos sacan más pasta? Vete a saber, o están jugando con nosotros, que pensamos que va a bajar, y están comprando ellos ahora


----------



## Claudius (21 Ene 2018)

RutgerBlume dijo:


> Yo tambien lo estoy probando y va rapidisimo.



:Baile: :

---------- Post added 22-ene-2018 at 00:11 ----------




impacto dijo:


> No no, igual se me lee con un tono que no es el correcto, a mi me encanta leerte y tus aportaciones, solo lo digo porque a veces, cuando se te lee, das la sensación de estar total y absolutamente anclado y dependiente de que pase algo muy concreto, y a lo mejor por esperar ese algo tan concreto te puedes estar perdiendo cosas maravillosas que pasan a tu alrededor,
> 
> Todos los proyectos que has puesto son solidos y todos tendran su hueco en criptomundo, un buen hueco y un buen pellizco del mismo... pero... Desde mi punto de vista lo veo todo muy lejos de tus perspectivas (emocionales) por no hablar de que Ethereum será capital en Shitland... o no será y varios de los tokens de los que hablas ya corren sobre su red... por lo tanto, pensar que DASH lo pueda superar... en 2018... es hacerse practicamente un x18 desde ahora... y eso si ETHEREUM se queda quieto(que no lo hará)... solo es tambien para aclarar perspectivas a la gente, Y si alguien cree que DASH va a pasar a Ethereum este 2018... o sabe algo que los demás no sabemos... o es poco realista o muy optimista o pesimista con una de las dos ( es muy clave mirar el volumen y las transacciones, no es comparable Ethereum con ninguna otra alt)



Por entrar en el debate eth vs dash, son 2 'historias' completamente distintas, 
la primera es una plataforma de 'plataformas' de SC, con sus pros y sus contras, y efectivamente es la red con más tx desde hace mucho tiempo 1M al día +- pero eso es su ya mayor talón de Aquiles, lee telegrams de icos en los que su salida a red eth, tiene que controlar los tiempos y formas para no saturar la red y hacer escaladas de gas a precios de fee de btc.
Si sumamos Ethereum+hijas obviamente es la primera plataforma Bchain en uso, dió el sorpasso al btc en 2017 pero nadie se quiso enterar.


Dash, busca hacerse su hueco como plataforma de pagos al nivel de Alipay o Paypal, ese es su objetivo. 'Una más' solo que aquí la pedrea de reparto de dividendos del éxito puede ser muy plural por su estructura basada en la descentralización que puede dar una Bchain.

Solo que en su cadena se pueden inyectar otros datos no relacionados con esa función (principal) para la que están trabajando en su roadmap, ya se están haciendo stampaciones notariales en Dash, o este detalle relevante pero desapercibido:







Técnicamente su apuesta de escalado es la más 'disruptiva', ya que apuesta por super MN hardware, escalada de tamaño de bloques, fuertes inversiones en I+D+Ì en ing. hardware e inversión en talento con la universidad de Arizona además de programa de recompensas a la búsqueda de fallos. 

A cuanto puede llevar el valor de 'su acción' tanto en una como en otra?
Nadie lo sabemos, pero ambas tienen este años eventos importantes eth, casper etc. y Dash, la aparición de Evolution que marcará un antes y después a la hora de usar tecnología crypto para el usuario medio.
Y en ambas confío, por toda la masa gris que hay detrás intentando escalar ambos proyectos.


----------



## davitin (22 Ene 2018)

jorge dijo:


> Estos de DBC tienen algo entre manos o es sólo un troleo?



Por qué lo dices?

Enviado desde mi Woxter Nimbus 102Q mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Claudius (22 Ene 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Para invertir en Dash o en litecoin por ejemplo yo no puedo imaginar un futuro donde esté bitcoin funcionando a toda velocidad y con transacciones baratas, en tal futuro Dash y litecoin están jodidas ... (Si mi diagnostico es ese, si los argumentos me llevan a eso no meto dinero en esas dos criptomonedas a largo plazo pues ya las veo defenestradas)



El asunto es que tu lo miras como el título del hilo, que es obvio, pero desde el punto de inversión, hay que profundizar mucho en los proyectos que hay, lo que supone tiempo, estudio y comprensión de las tecnologías que se despliegan (cosa que muy poca gente sabe, aunque crea que sabe/emos).

Dash no tendría problema alguno
Por qué?

Sencillo, como se ha comprobado y expuse en el hilo de btc hace mucho tiempo la aprobación de la implantación de la tecnología Segwit en Bitcoin si bien solventaba problemas, llevaba a un dato muy importante y que creo que casi 'todo' el mundo pasó y es que requería reprogramar todo el ecosistema Bitcoin para que soportara eso, y cualquiera que halla tenido a su cargo equipos de devs, a n eur/hora sabe que 'si funciona' no lo toques, y si la red btc cobra 30$ de fee, y la gente lo paga, pues, así se queda..

Dash,* va a tener insertado en la cadena*, Evolution, que será *un software un solo punto de programación* desde el Core de Dash, y el resto de wallets compatibles podrán, o no adaptarse a las innovaciones de Dash, pero ese software equiparable al btc client core o el propio de Dash, tendrá un front-end pa 'abuelos', y no hará falta conocer más aspectos técnicos, que nadie queremos saber. Y eso marcará una diferencia.


----------



## jorge (22 Ene 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Por qué lo dices?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Woxter Nimbus 102Q mediante Tapatalk



Lo veo bueno bonito barato, y siempre que veo algo así desconfío.


----------



## davitin (22 Ene 2018)

jorge dijo:


> Lo veo bueno bonito barato, y siempre que veo algo así desconfío.



Hombre no se, el proyecto es chino y creo que en china no es precisamente facil cometer estafas, mas que nada por la que te puede caer con las leyes que tienen alli.


----------



## jorge (22 Ene 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Hombre no se, el proyecto es chino y creo que en china no es precisamente facil cometer estafas, mas que nada por la que te puede caer con las leyes que tienen alli.



Creo que es indio.


----------



## davitin (22 Ene 2018)

jorge dijo:


> Creo que es indio.



Es chino, lo pone en su pagina de bitcointalk, para mi esto es garantia de seriedad, por cierto, si tienes telegram metete en el grupo que pone en bitcointalk, es el oficial con 9000 participantes, lo digo por que hay otro en ingles que solo tiene 300 y parece que solo entran trolls a desmoralizar a la peña:

[ANN][ICO][KYC] DeepBrain Chain - A decentralized AI Computer Platform on NEO


----------



## Superoeo (22 Ene 2018)

Parecía que se nos iba a ir el BTC a los 8000, pero acaba de hacer una remontada en soporte interesante... Estoy totalmente confuso :S 

No sé qué pensar ya...

Por cierto a ver si mañana tengo un rato y hago un post sobre SingularityNet que ya he visto que hay varios interesados y dudas sobre el proyecto, así que creo que puede ser interesante poner la información veraz sobre la mesa que tenemos sobre el mismo y debatirla (Porque creo que es un proyectazo y que le queda mucho recorrido por delante)


----------



## davitin (22 Ene 2018)

Superoeo dijo:


> Parecía que se nos iba a ir el BTC a los 8000, pero acaba de hacer una remontada en soporte interesante... Estoy totalmente confuso :S
> 
> No sé qué pensar ya...
> 
> Por cierto a ver si mañana tengo un rato y hago un post sobre SingularityNet que ya he visto que hay varios interesados y dudas sobre el proyecto, así que creo que puede ser interesante poner la información veraz sobre la mesa que tenemos sobre el mismo y debatirla (Porque creo que es un proyectazo y que le queda mucho recorrido por delante)



Si hicieses una comparativa con DeepBrain Chain, su competidor, ya seria la polla.


----------



## Claudius (22 Ene 2018)

Así queda un dasher, después de un combate de fud.






Eso si, con el campeonato ganado.
 )


----------



## Superoeo (22 Ene 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Si hicieses una comparativa con DeepBrain Chain, su competidor, ya seria la polla.



No sé si llegaré a tanto, no sé nada de DeepBrain Chain, pero bueno le echaré un ojo a ver qué se cuentan y si procede... xD


----------



## Donald Draper (22 Ene 2018)

Me han aceptado para la ICO de Bee. Van lentos enviando los mails los jodíos, deben estar desbordados.


----------



## McMax (22 Ene 2018)

En el 20minutos se lanzan a la piscina hablando de otras aparte BTC Bitcoin, Ether, Ripple, Litecoin... ¿qué ofrece y qué caracteriza a cada criptomoneda?


----------



## san_miguel (22 Ene 2018)

Si no ocurre nada raro ni hay FUD esta semana, ETH debería seguir la tendencia alcista que marco.


----------



## sabueXo (22 Ene 2018)

¿Alguien sabe exactamente cuando se hace la foto los domingos en COSS para repartir los tokens?

Me refiero a la hora.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (22 Ene 2018)

Superoeo dijo:


> Parecía que se nos iba a ir el BTC a los 8000, pero acaba de hacer una remontada en soporte interesante... Estoy totalmente confuso :S
> 
> No sé qué pensar ya...
> 
> Por cierto a ver si mañana tengo un rato y hago un post sobre SingularityNet que ya he visto que hay varios interesados y dudas sobre el proyecto, así que creo que puede ser interesante poner la información veraz sobre la mesa que tenemos sobre el mismo y debatirla (Porque creo que es un proyectazo y que le queda mucho recorrido por delante)



Yo lo intente, y la peña se queda con que es un jodido token para monetizar el robot:ouch:. Tenemos la luna y el dedo, luego la luna Europa y despues Plutón..:fiufiu:

Espero tu post, machine learning.


----------



## Ethan20 (22 Ene 2018)

INS anuncia 4 partners holandeses, me imagino que pegará un pequeño subidón.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (22 Ene 2018)

Donald Draper dijo:


> Me han aceptado para la ICO de Bee. Van lentos enviando los mails los jodíos, deben estar desbordados.



¿Qué aspecto tiene? A mí me admitieron en la whitelist pero sigo esperando el mail de la ICO.


----------



## Winternet (22 Ene 2018)

Donald Draper dijo:


> Me han aceptado para la ICO de Bee. Van lentos enviando los mails los jodíos, deben estar desbordados.





Profesor Falken dijo:


> ¿Qué aspecto tiene? A mí me admitieron en la whitelist pero sigo esperando el mail de la ICO.



Yo voy dando palos de ciego en este mundo, pero a mí me han enviado un email con esto:

Timeline:

1/20 12:00 PM PST: Token Sale KYC Registration begins.
1/24 11:59 PM PST: Token Sale KYC Registration ends.
1/27: Participants will be notified if their KYC application was approved/disapproved.
1/30: Participants will be notified of their contribution limits via email.
1/31 12:00 PM PST: Token Sale Contribution Period begins. Note: Participants will have 24 hours to send their contributions up to their guaranteed contribution limit.
2/1 12:00 PM PST: Contribution limits for all participants double until tokens sell out.
2/2 12:00 PM PST: Contribution limits for all participants are unlimited until tokens sell out.
2/28 11:59 PM PST: Token Sale Contribution Period ends.


----------



## davitin (22 Ene 2018)

Que significa eso de "KYC"? ya lo he leido varias veces pero no se que significa.


----------



## calopez (22 Ene 2018)

Continuamos en:

Especulación con ALTCOINS IV


----------

